# Authenticate This Balenciaga



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Addy

Please post authenticity questions related to Balenciaga in this thread.

Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:



		Code:
	

Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:


If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
+  attach any photos

- You cannot post your own auctions. However, should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to defend your own auction if its authenticity is questioned, please do not authenticate your own Bbag.

- Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

- Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

- Please post link (eg/ #4888 , copy and paste the post number) to the original query when requesting a second opinion or in follow up post.

- Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.

- Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.

- Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## pugtolove

Hello may I have this authenticated. Tia!

Item name: authenticate Balenciaga giant 12 mini city gold yellow leather
Item number: 201537557659
Site: Ebay 
Seller: vmluxuryshop
Item link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/201537557659 

Comments: the front tag looks off?


----------



## ying621

Hi Ladies, 

Can anyone take a look of this purse I am looking into in eBay? Thank you!

Seller: Michlleishigh
Item Number: 262332733125
Canard City RGGH 
(I will need to verify the color in other thread after this bag has authentic I believe, but this doesn;t seem too canard to me from pictures)

Thank you very much!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Giant-City-G21-Rose-Gold-Hardware-Great-Blue-/262332733125?


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, this is non authentic



pugtolove said:


> Hello may I have this authenticated. Tia!
> 
> Item name: authenticate Balenciaga giant 12 mini city gold yellow leather
> Item number: 201537557659
> Site: Ebay
> Seller: vmluxuryshop
> Item link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/201537557659
> 
> Comments: the front tag looks off?


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, i need to see a more closed up photo of the front of the tag & a better (straight) angle photo of the rivet.



ying621 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can anyone take a look of this purse I am looking into in eBay? Thank you!
> 
> Seller: Michlleishigh
> Item Number: 262332733125
> Canard City RGGH
> (I will need to verify the color in other thread after this bag has authentic I believe, but this doesn;t seem too canard to me from pictures)
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Giant-City-G21-Rose-Gold-Hardware-Great-Blue-/262332733125?


----------



## Jo0n

Hi ladies, i know it might be a bit late to have this authenticated since I've already bid and won the item. But it would be appreciated if you could advise me whether Ive got my self a real deal or just another fake bag...

Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA F/W 2006 Naturel Beige City Classic Hardware Chevre
Item Number: 182045571782
Seller ID: wetkandy
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/182045571782?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Thank you!


----------



## juicyj100

Hi Purse Pros 

Can anyone help confirm authenticity for me? 

Item Name: BALENCIAGA PAPIER DROP BUCKET BAG
Item Number: 231844994093 
Seller ID: lucilleparr
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Papier-Drop-Bucket-Bag-/231844994093?hash=item35fb09dc2d:g:qPsAAOSwPc9Wv2jN


Much appreciated! x


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



Jo0n said:


> Hi ladies, i know it might be a bit late to have this authenticated since I've already bid and won the item. But it would be appreciated if you could advise me whether Ive got my self a real deal or just another fake bag...
> 
> Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA F/W 2006 Naturel Beige City Classic Hardware Chevre
> Item Number: 182045571782
> Seller ID: wetkandy
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/182045571782?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

hello, please get close up photos of the front & back of the tag.

I have the same bag in khaki & black. Love it !!!



juicyj100 said:


> Hi Purse Pros
> 
> Can anyone help confirm authenticity for me?
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA PAPIER DROP BUCKET BAG
> Item Number: 231844994093
> Seller ID: lucilleparr
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Papier-Drop-Bucket-Bag-/231844994093?hash=item35fb09dc2d:g:qPsAAOSwPc9Wv2jN
> 
> 
> Much appreciated! x


----------



## feinesahne

Hi, could you please help me authenticate the following item. It ended before I got a chance to authenticate but seller might relist it. Many thanks!

Item Name:Balenciaga Giant Town Black Silver Hardware
Item Number:262236184777
Seller ID:nuisance90
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/262236184777?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Jo0n

Thank you so much peacebabe!


----------



## Andrea777

Thanks for your help! Let me know thoughts 

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Ch...-Messenger-Bag-black-/182028954870?nav=SEARCH

Item: 182028954870
Black chevre maxi besace
Seller amanadarae46os
EBAy

Thanks again purse forum!


----------



## Mrs GB

Hi there ladies,

Please can someone authenticate this for me? I don't have a great deal of experience with Balenciaga.

Item name: Authentic black Balenciaga motorcycle
Item no: 301892473477
Seller ID: 2009aikaterini
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/301892473477 

Thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Photos need to be clear & sharp



feinesahne said:


> Hi, could you please help me authenticate the following item. It ended before I got a chance to authenticate but seller might relist it. Many thanks!
> 
> Item Name:Balenciaga Giant Town Black Silver Hardware
> Item Number:262236184777
> Seller ID:nuisance90
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/262236184777?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, this is non authentic



Mrs GB said:


> Hi there ladies,
> 
> Please can someone authenticate this for me? I don't have a great deal of experience with Balenciaga.
> 
> Item name: Authentic black Balenciaga motorcycle
> Item no: 301892473477
> Seller ID: 2009aikaterini
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/301892473477
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine to me. No red flag 



Andrea777 said:


> Thanks for your help! Let me know thoughts
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Ch...-Messenger-Bag-black-/182028954870?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Item: 182028954870
> Black chevre maxi besace
> Seller amanadarae46os
> EBAy
> 
> Thanks again purse forum!


----------



## Andrea777

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine to me. No red flag



Thank you very much. I can't pass up for $550 in addicted


----------



## Andrea777

Who are the main ladies hear for authentication?


----------



## Mrs GB

peacebabe said:


> Hello, this is non authentic



Wow, thanks so much peacebabe, I thought it was a goddun, so glad I checked with you! X


----------



## peacebabe

You are most welcome. It's always good to check. Good luck with your search 



Mrs GB said:


> Wow, thanks so much peacebabe, I thought it was a goddun, so glad I checked with you! X


----------



## Margit_br

Hi, 

Are any of you familiar with this style ? I've never seen it before - it's for sale at a danish secondhand website -is this model designed by Balenciaga?

The number is: 168026

Thanks [emoji1]


----------



## sunsh1ne

Hi, I'm requesting authorization of the following bag. thanks!

 Item Name:Authentic Balenciaga Mini Giant City Red/Burgundy Bordeaux Crossbody Handbag
Item Number: 131746119634

Seller ID: impulse323

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131746119634


----------



## Lykke

Item name: Balenciaga Limited edition 'vieux'
Seller ID: esportise
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...355551?hash=item2eecae839f:g:OqAAAOSw3xJVXRDH

And what season can this be? Thanks


----------



## Doodiebumps

Hi Addy and all the ladies in this thread,

I need your help. I found this bag at a thrift shop and I am wondering if this is a real deal. I am new at Balenciaga and I don't think this is Work or Part Time - though I am not so sure. It has signs of wear and water marks but overall, it is still usable and it gives the bag character. It is I think in light olive color but it depends on the angle, it sometimes look grayish.

Can you help me in finding out if this is the real thing or not? Thank you so much! 

April


----------



## Lauren0404

Any help authenticating would be much appreciated! 

Item Name: Balenciaga Papier Drop Bucket Bag
Item Number: 231879314660
Seller ID: lucilleparr
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231879314660?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks!


----------



## Lauren0404

Lauren0404 said:


> Any help authenticating would be much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Papier Drop Bucket Bag
> 
> Item Number: 231879314660
> 
> Seller ID: lucilleparr
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231879314660?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Ah! I see you already saw this one and requested pics of the tag. Will work on this one. Thanks.


----------



## mrspalaganas

Hey everyone! Bought this bag and wanted to know if I made the right decision. Please tell me a little more about it. Thanks!


----------



## sunsh1ne

sunsh1ne said:


> Hi, I'm requesting authorization of the following bag. thanks!
> 
> Item Name:Authentic Balenciaga Mini Giant City Red/Burgundy Bordeaux Crossbody Handbag
> Item Number: 131746119634
> 
> Seller ID: impulse323
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131746119634



This request can be ignored, I'm no longer requesting authentication. Thanks!


----------



## ying621

Hi All Balenciaga Experts,

I have picked up the city I purchased from eBay, would you help to look at it for the sanity check of its authenticity so I can start using it soon 

Balenciaga Classic City, 
Anthracite (color was informed by the seller in eBay but I am not sure because it also has the hint of green olive tone in it)

Thank you!


----------



## ying621

More pictures... Thank you!



ying621 said:


> Hi All Balenciaga Experts,
> 
> I have picked up the city I purchased from eBay, would you help to look at it for the sanity check of its authenticity so I can start using it soon
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ying621

More pictures. I try to follow the post #2 in the original thread on shooting those photos, please let me know if they are not nice enough.

Thank you!



ying621 said:


> More pictures... Thank you!


----------



## LostInBal

ying621 said:


> More pictures... Thank you!



Authentic


----------



## LostInBal

mrspalaganas said:


> Hey everyone! Bought this bag and wanted to know if I made the right decision. Please tell me a little more about it. Thanks!



Authentic


----------



## mrspalaganas

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic



Thank you so much aalinne_72! You guys are the best!


----------



## LostInBal

Doodiebumps said:


> Hi Addy and all the ladies in this thread,
> 
> I need your help. I found this bag at a thrift shop and I am wondering if this is a real deal. I am new at Balenciaga and I don't think this is Work or Part Time - though I am not so sure. It has signs of wear and water marks but overall, it is still usable and it gives the bag character. It is I think in light olive color but it depends on the angle, it sometimes look grayish.
> 
> Can you help me in finding out if this is the real thing or not? Thank you so much!
> 
> April



Sorry,  this one is not authentic.


----------



## ying621

Hi aalinne_72, 

Thank you for your time and sending me with good news. I am carrying my new baby today now  woohoo!!


----------



## LostInBal

ying621 said:


> Hi aalinne_72,
> 
> Thank you for your time and sending me with good news. I am carrying my new baby today now  woohoo!!


----------



## Doodiebumps

aalinne_72 said:


> Sorry,  this one is not authentic.



Just what I thought. Thank you!


----------



## JulesL25

Hi Everyone, 

Can you please take a look at this bag and let me know is it real or faked?  I appreciate your help in advance!

Item Name: Balenciaga Classic City Mini Embossed Patent Leather Satchel
Iten Number: 20153300295
Link: http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/balenciaga-handbags-6069/product/1125032802-balenciaga-classic-city-mini-embossed-patent-leather-satchel?origin=sale


----------



## JulesL25

here are some more pictures


----------



## JulesL25

pic


----------



## Andrea777

Thank you everyone, I really need to stop buying bags, I have a problem.

eBay name: balenciag black part time giant silver 21 hardware pArt time 
ebay item: 322030555731
EBAy seller: acurtis0721

History: bag has been dyed 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Bal...re-Part-Time-Leather-/322042243957?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Conni618

JulesL25 said:


> here are some more pictures



I've no experience with this iteration of the Mini City.  Even so, I or someone else might give you an educated guess if you can post rivets, and the one bale that should be available.  Also a clear look at the entire back of tag. 

Please be sure to refer us back to your original postings.


----------



## Conni618

Andrea777 said:


> Thank you everyone, I really need to stop buying bags, I have a problem.
> 
> eBay name: balenciag black part time giant silver 21 hardware pArt time
> ebay item: 322030555731
> EBAy seller: acurtis0721
> 
> History: bag has been dyed
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Bal...re-Part-Time-Leather-/322042243957?nav=SEARCH



I'm not certain about this one, but there is a cluster of possible problems.  If you've purchased, please ask for a second opinion.  Post link again or refer us back to your original query.


----------



## LostInBal

Conni618 said:


> I'm not certain about this one, but there is a cluster of possible problems.  If you've purchased, please ask for a second opinion.  Post link again or refer us back to your original query.



Very fake to me.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Andrea777

aalinne_72 said:


> Very fake to me.



I own a few bags and tag isn't accurate, but I'd definitely wait to hear from a authenticator before purchasing this one


----------



## Andrea777

Conni618 said:


> I'm not certain about this one, but there is a cluster of possible problems.  If you've purchased, please ask for a second opinion.  Post link again or refer us back to your original query.



I just sent money. Has lampo and tag looks right. What are red flags?


----------



## Andrea777

Here's repost but listing closed because I bought
Thanks girls!!! Here's my repost


Dyed part time giant 21 silver
Seller: acurtis0721
eBay
Item: 322042243957
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Bal...re-Part-Time-Leather-/322042243957?nav=SEARCH


----------



## JulesL25

Conni618 said:


> I've no experience with this iteration of the Mini City.  Even so, I or someone else might give you an educated guess if you can post rivets, and the one bale that should be available.  Also a clear look at the entire back of tag.
> 
> Please be sure to refer us back to your original postings.




Hi, here are some more pictures.  let me know if you need more pictures.  i'm trying my best to take a pic of the back of tag.  if this one doesn't do it justice, let me know.


----------



## JulesL25

JulesL25 said:


> Hi, here are some more pictures.  let me know if you need more pictures.  i'm trying my best to take a pic of the back of tag.  if this one doesn't do it justice, let me know.



pictures of tag and rivet


----------



## peacebabe

It's non authentic my friend. Ask the seller not to send & demand for refund



Andrea777 said:


> I just sent money. Has lampo and tag looks right. What are red flags?


----------



## Conni618

JulesL25 said:


> pictures of tag and rivet



The tag looks pretty much as I would expect, as does the rivet you photographed.  I'd still like to see if it's bale looks okay.  

A suggestion:  Even if the bale is perfect, I'm not experienced with the style, so unless someone who has that experience jumps in here, it's best you do some research of your own.  Try to find this type of Mini, being sold by an unimpeachable source and compare the authentication features.


----------



## Margit_br

Hi,

What do you girls think about this Bal City GH? The bag is black.

I recieved these pictures from the seller.

Really don't want to buy a fake! 

Thanks


----------



## hercule21

Hello girls  new to the forum because I fell in love with bal bags recently and want to buy one but hard to find 'em in my part of the world  been browsing ebay and  this two I would like to buy 
1st one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...298273?hash=item2a63946de1:g:v0MAAOSwoudW7MUE
 2nd one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/162011649005?
Do you think they are authentic? Can I tell from the pictures supplied?


----------



## Andrea777

aalinne_72 said:


> Very fake to me.



Thank you she refunded money. She had purchased and was told authentic so she thought it was. 

Thank you too all authenticators. You are awesome and do a great job and service. I'm so thankful!


----------



## Andrea777

peacebabe said:


> It's non authentic my friend. Ask the seller not to send & demand for refund



Thank you again peacebabe. My collection thanks you for not adding replica! And paying for it


----------



## LostInBal

hercule21 said:


> Hello girls  new to the forum because I fell in love with bal bags recently and want to buy one but hard to find 'em in my part of the world  been browsing ebay and  this two I would like to buy
> 1st one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...298273?hash=item2a63946de1:g:v0MAAOSwoudW7MUE
> 2nd one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/162011649005?
> Do you think they are authentic? Can I tell from the pictures supplied?



First: Looks good but a clear pic of rivet is needed.
Second: Fake


----------



## LostInBal

Margit_br said:


> Hi,
> 
> What do you girls think about this Bal City GH? The bag is black.
> 
> I recieved these pictures from the seller.
> 
> Really don't want to buy a fake!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 3305910
> View attachment 3305911
> View attachment 3305912
> View attachment 3305913
> View attachment 3305914
> View attachment 3305915
> View attachment 3305916
> View attachment 3305918
> View attachment 3305919
> View attachment 3305920



Looks fake to me but ask seller for clear front photos of bale (metallic part attached to the shoulder strap) and rivet (the one seller gave you is not in the right angle)


----------



## Conni618

Margit_br said:


> Hi,
> 
> What do you girls think about this Bal City GH? The bag is black.
> 
> I recieved these pictures from the seller.
> 
> Really don't want to buy a fake!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 3305910
> View attachment 3305911
> View attachment 3305912
> View attachment 3305913
> View attachment 3305914
> View attachment 3305915
> View attachment 3305916
> View attachment 3305918
> View attachment 3305919
> View attachment 3305920





aalinne_72 said:


> Looks fake to me but ask seller for clear front photos of bale (metallic part attached to the shoulder strap) and rivet (the one seller gave you is not in the right angle)



Agree with aaline' impression.  No need for further photos. This bag is not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Margit_br

Conni618 said:


> Agree with aaline' impression.  No need for further photos. This bag is not authentic, sorry.




Thanks for your expertise -your the Best! [emoji1]

I will certainly not spend more time on this bag -there's no place for fake Balenciagas in my home!! [emoji34][emoji35]


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## JulesL25

Conni618 said:


> The tag looks pretty much as I would expect, as does the rivet you photographed.  I'd still like to see if it's bale looks okay.
> 
> A suggestion:  Even if the bale is perfect, I'm not experienced with the style, so unless someone who has that experience jumps in here, it's best you do some research of your own.  Try to find this type of Mini, being sold by an unimpeachable source and compare the authentication features.



Thank you for your reply!  I just uploaded pictures of the bale and the cards/packaging that came with it.  I did some research and found this bag is from Fall 2015 collection and it is limited edition.  It is the last design before a departure of some designer so I thought this would be different than those classic mini city bags.  Please let me know what you think.  I appreciate your comments!


----------



## purseaddict76

Hi ladies,

Could someone authenticate this bag?  Thanks in advance.

Name:  balenciaga giant gold hardware work bag
Seller: iamwinner14
Item: 182060355727
Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/182060355727


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, 2nd bag is non authentic.

Please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication and post to authenticate the 1st bag again




hercule21 said:


> Hello girls  new to the forum because I fell in love with bal bags recently and want to buy one but hard to find 'em in my part of the world  been browsing ebay and  this two I would like to buy
> 1st one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...298273?hash=item2a63946de1:g:v0MAAOSwoudW7MUE
> 2nd one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/162011649005?
> Do you think they are authentic? Can I tell from the pictures supplied?


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



purseaddict76 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Could someone authenticate this bag?  Thanks in advance.
> 
> Name:  balenciaga giant gold hardware work bag
> Seller: iamwinner14
> Item: 182060355727
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/182060355727


----------



## purseaddict76

Thank you!


----------



## Margit_br

Margit_br said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are any of you familiar with this style ? I've never seen it before - it's for sale at a danish secondhand website -is this model designed by Balenciaga?
> 
> The number is: 168026
> 
> Thanks [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3302802
> View attachment 3302803
> View attachment 3302804
> View attachment 3302805
> View attachment 3302806
> View attachment 3302807




Isen't there anyone who can say something about this bag ? [emoji4][emoji120]&#127996;

Thanks [emoji8]


----------



## Livia1

Margit_br said:


> Isen't there anyone who can say something about this bag ? [emoji4][emoji120]&#127996;
> 
> Thanks [emoji8]




Not enough pics for authentification.

As for identifying the model, you can have a look in the reference section:
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-style-reference/

Or post it in this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...or-style-year-authenticated-bbags-397784.html


----------



## Margit_br

Livia1 said:


> Not enough pics for authentification.
> 
> As for identifying the model, you can have a look in the reference section:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-style-reference/
> 
> Or post it in this thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...or-style-year-authenticated-bbags-397784.html




Thanks -just wanted to locate the style but I'll try with help from these reference section...


----------



## Conni618

JulesL25 said:


> Thank you for your reply!  I just uploaded pictures of the bale and the cards/packaging that came with it.  I did some research and found this bag is from Fall 2015 collection and it is limited edition.  It is the last design before a departure of some designer so I thought this would be different than those classic mini city bags.  Please let me know what you think.  I appreciate your comments!



Actually a bale is this piece of hardware, the twisted piece directly attached to the strap. We need to see it at this angle:


----------



## peacebabe

It's called Mid Afternoon.

Click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication




Margit_br said:


> Thanks -just wanted to locate the style but I'll try with help from these reference section...


----------



## Conni618

JulesL25 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can you please take a look at this bag and let me know is it real or faked?  I appreciate your help in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic City Mini Embossed Patent Leather Satchel
> Iten Number: 20153300295
> Link: http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/balenciaga-handbags-6069/product/1125032802-balenciaga-classic-city-mini-embossed-patent-leather-satchel?origin=sale





JulesL25 said:


> here are some more pictures





JulesL25 said:


> pic






Conni618 said:


> I've no experience with this iteration of the Mini City.  Even so, I or someone else might give you an educated guess if you can post rivets, and the one bale that should be available.  Also a clear look at the entire back of tag.
> 
> Please be sure to refer us back to your original postings.





JulesL25 said:


> Thank you for your reply!  I just uploaded pictures of the bale and the cards/packaging that came with it.  I did some research and found this bag is from Fall 2015 collection and it is limited edition.  It is the last design before a departure of some designer so I thought this would be different than those classic mini city bags.  Please let me know what you think.  I appreciate your comments!





Conni618 said:


> Actually a bale is this piece of hardware, the twisted piece directly attached to the strap. We need to see it at this angle:




*My apologies*.  Somehow I thought I saw a bale on ONE side of this long strap.  Now I see that both sides are attached without hardware.  

When I check for on-line evidence of this little bag, I find it only having been sold on Reebonz and Gilt.  That doesn't mean it's suspect, but doesn't help build confidence.

I did see a blog reporting its release for Holiday 2015.  I'm inclined to think that your bag is okay, but without more knowledge, I can't comfortably authenticate it.  Wish I could be more helpful.

*EDIT:* Phew!  Sorry to be so indecisive.  I was able to find this little bag offered for sale on My Theresa. 
 I am very comfortable with this site, and since your bag has excellent authentication features, I am able to say it's authentic to me.  
http://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/classic-mini-city-leather-shoulder-bag-482972.html


----------



## JulesL25

Conni618 said:


> Actually a bale is this piece of hardware, the twisted piece directly attached to the strap. We need to see it at this angle:



Interestingly, my bag doesn't have that twisted piece named bale to connect the strap.  The strap is directly attached to the ring.  I attached a few pictures to show how the strap is being connected.

Please let me know if you need better/more pictures to make an educated guess on the authenticity of my bag.  Any comments are greatly appreciate.  

Thank you for your help!


----------



## JulesL25

Conni618 said:


> *My apologies*.  Somehow I thought I saw a bale on ONE side of this long strap.  Now I see that both sides are attached without hardware.
> 
> When I check for on-line evidence of this little bag, I find it only having been sold on Reebonz and Gilt.  That doesn't mean it's suspect, but doesn't help build confidence.
> 
> I did see a blog reporting its release for Holiday 2015.  I'm inclined to think that your bag is okay, but without more knowledge, I can't comfortably authenticate it.  Wish I could be more helpful.
> 
> *EDIT:* Phew!  Sorry to be so indecisive.  I was able to find this little bag offered for sale on My Theresa.
> I am very comfortable with this site, and since your bag has excellent authentication features, I am able to say it's authentic to me.
> http://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/classic-mini-city-leather-shoulder-bag-482972.html


i just saw your posting after i uploaded more pictures.  what a relief knowing that my bag is not faked!  thank you for going out of your way to do further research on my bag. i'm so happy now.  yay!!! you're the best!


----------



## Conni618

JulesL25 said:


> i just saw your posting after i uploaded more pictures.  what a relief knowing that my bag is not faked!  thank you for going out of your way to do further research on my bag. i'm so happy now.  yay!!! you're the best!



You are welcome. Authenticating the newer, especially unusual styles, is a challenge.


----------



## kushijothika

Item Name:Christine Belle Silk Calypso Dress SZ Large
Item Number: dont know
Seller ID:lennh_us
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christine-B...104438?hash=item3d14fc9c36:g:DmUAAOSwoudW54CY


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## feinesahne

Hi dear authenticators, I would appreciate if you could help me with the following item. I requested additional photos from the seller and I'm uploading what he sent too. He also mentioned it was purchased in Spring 2015.

I can also ask for more pictures if required, tried to cover all the areas needed for authentication. Hope it works! Thanks a lot!

Item Name: Balenciaga Classic City Bag - Anthracite Gray NWT
Item Number: 201541903209 
Seller ID: michael.friel
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/201541903209?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## joo_won

Hello everyone,

Could you please take a look at this and tell me if it's authentic. I'm in love with this city bag and I will probably cry my eyes out if it's not real.. Crossing my fingers!  Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## joo_won

A couple more..


----------



## ponypie

Hi experts could I get your opinion on this bag? Thank you 

Item name: vert fonce ggh part time
Item number: 111942757204
Seller id: magcsr1
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/111942757204


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Balenciaga experts,

Good morning.  How are you today?

Will you please help me to authenticate this clutch?  I am looking for a Balenciaga clutch for everyday easy use.

Thank you so much!

Item name:  NEW STUNNING METALLIC SILVER BALENCIAGA ENVELOPE CLUTCH W/ CROSS-BODY STRAP BAG
Item #:         172140472296
Seller I.D.:    ldybug33
Link:             http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-STUNNIN...472296?hash=item28145f27e8:g:VpEAAOSwxp9W5cz-


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Balenciaga experts,

Good morning.

Will you please also help me to authenticate this bag?  I have a Motorcycle in similar color, I like the color a lot!

Thank you so much for helping!


Item Name:   Balenciaga-Paris-Cross-body-Purse
Item #:           231880244230
Seller I.D.:     taufi_ann
Link:              http://www.ebay.com/itm/231880244230?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Conni618

joo_won said:


> A couple more..



I am very sorry, this is definitely a counterfeit.  (Photos also on #77)


----------



## Conni618

feinesahne said:


> Hi dear authenticators, I would appreciate if you could help me with the following item. I requested additional photos from the seller and I'm uploading what he sent too. He also mentioned it was purchased in Spring 2015.
> 
> I can also ask for more pictures if required, tried to cover all the areas needed for authentication. Hope it works! Thanks a lot!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic City Bag - Anthracite Gray NWT
> Item Number: 201541903209
> Seller ID: michael.friel
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/201541903209?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



This is authentic to me.


----------



## Conni618

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Balenciaga experts,
> 
> Good morning.  How are you today?
> 
> Will you please help me to authenticate this clutch?  I am looking for a Balenciaga clutch for everyday easy use.
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Item name:  NEW STUNNING METALLIC SILVER BALENCIAGA ENVELOPE CLUTCH W/ CROSS-BODY STRAP BAG
> Item #:         172140472296
> Seller I.D.:    ldybug33
> Link:             http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-STUNNIN...472296?hash=item28145f27e8:g:VpEAAOSwxp9W5cz-



This looks authentic to me, but I'm not up on this style.  Let's ask for corroboration..or not, from someone who is.


----------



## Conni618

ponypie said:


> Hi experts could I get your opinion on this bag? Thank you
> 
> Item name: vert fonce ggh part time
> Item number: 111942757204
> Seller id: magcsr1
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/111942757204



I think this is authentic, but I can't be certain without clearer photos of front and back of the tag.  Also, it's not looking like vert fonce to me in these photos.  It may just be the lighting.


----------



## Conni618

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Balenciaga experts,
> 
> Good morning.
> 
> Will you please also help me to authenticate this bag?  I have a Motorcycle in similar color, I like the color a lot!
> 
> Thank you so much for helping!
> 
> 
> Item Name:   Balenciaga-Paris-Cross-body-Purse
> Item #:           231880244230
> Seller I.D.:     taufi_ann
> Link:              http://www.ebay.com/itm/231880244230?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Please ask for a clear photo of the back of the tag.  Also need to see a bale in the correct orientation to authenticate.


----------



## Conni618

kushijothika said:


> Item Name:Christine Belle Silk Calypso Dress SZ Large
> Item Number: dont know
> Seller ID:lennh_us
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christine-B...104438?hash=item3d14fc9c36:g:DmUAAOSwoudW54CY



Sorry, you've landed on the Balenciaga Handbag authentication thread.


----------



## wobertow

Hi authenticators! Pls help me with this purse

Item name:Authentic Balenciaga City F/W 2010 Sahara with Classic Hardware Beige 
Id number: 111722691004
Seller id: adoredinjapan
Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/111722691004

Item name:Authentic BALENCIAGA S/S 2009 Maldives Green City with Covered Hardware 
Id no:172082071519
Seller id: wetkandy
Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/172082071519

Item name:Authentic BALENCIAGA S/S 2008 Brown City with Covered Hardware 
Id number: 172013727856
Seller id: wetkandy
Link:https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/172013727856

Item name:Authentic BALENCIAGA Arena Papier Blue Purple Classic Bronze  Hardware A5
Id no:182039912781
Seller id: wetkandy
Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/182039912781

Thank you so much in advance!!!


----------



## ponypie

Thanks Connie!! I will investigate further &#128513;


----------



## mmd1313

wobertow said:


> Hi authenticators! Pls help me with this purse
> 
> Item name:Authentic Balenciaga City F/W 2010 Sahara with Classic Hardware Beige
> Id number: 111722691004
> Seller id: adoredinjapan
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/111722691004
> 
> Item name:Authentic BALENCIAGA S/S 2009 Maldives Green City with Covered Hardware
> Id no:172082071519
> Seller id: wetkandy
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/172082071519
> 
> Item name:Authentic BALENCIAGA S/S 2008 Brown City with Covered Hardware
> Id number: 172013727856
> Seller id: wetkandy
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/172013727856
> 
> Item name:Authentic BALENCIAGA Arena Papier Blue Purple Classic Bronze  Hardware A5
> Id no:182039912781
> Seller id: wetkandy
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/182039912781
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!!!



Evening wobertow
#1 looks good so far but missing bale shot taken straight on & flat
#2 the same as #1
#3 Looks good
#4 I'm not familiar enough to render an opinion

Please ask seller for additional shots for 1 & 2 and re-post citing post #88 when you get the additional pictures.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## wobertow

mmd1313 said:


> Evening wobertow
> 
> #1 looks good so far but missing bale shot taken straight on & flat
> 
> #2 the same as #1
> 
> #3 Looks good
> 
> #4 I'm not familiar enough to render an opinion
> 
> 
> 
> Please ask seller for additional shots for 1 & 2 and re-post citing post #88 when you get the additional pictures.




Thank you so much mmd1313!! Will ask for the bale shots and get back to you asap. Thanks again!!


----------



## joo_won

Conni618 said:


> I am very sorry, this is definitely a counterfeit.  (Photos also on #77)



Thanks for checking. My heart just broke into pieces. &#128557; Would you mind telling me what the red flags were? Just trying to educate myself here &#128546;


----------



## tabolove26

Conni618 said:


> Please ask for a clear photo of the back of the tag.  Also need to see a bale in the correct orientation to authenticate.


Hello Conni618,

Thank you for looking into the purse.  I will ask the seller now.

J.


----------



## Loulou2015

Dear Beneficent Experts, 

I am citing posting number #10526--Now that I have the item in hand, I am able to add more shots of the billfold and a close up shot of the serial number & "Made in Italy" logo per your helpful request. (It is a difficult location and stamp to photograph but hopefully is okay...) 
The serial and made in italy stamp is just inside the top card holder inside the billfold on the same side that the Balenciaga stamp is shown.
The serial number reads: 310699.1000D 353583  The first 3 numbers on the last set of numbers (353)  is super hard to discern because of the black,etc. so those 3 numbers may be similar looking digits. 

Thanks very much in advance for your kind and great assistance!! 

(A few more pics will follow in the next post).


----------



## Loulou2015

...here are a few more pics adding to the previous post #94 citing post #10526
the silver on the last photo is copper color only because of reflection. The small tassel rings on this billfold are thicker than on other Bal bags I have seen, but I haven't have the classic silver hardware before. This is my first Bal "wallet or billfold" I have the coin pouch which is much thicker softer but I guess for wallets the leather needs to be thinner and more structured. It doesn't have any suspicious qualities, seems of excellent quality, but I wanted to check as it is from Gilt and I haven't purchased from them before, and read something about Gilt and Bals...

Thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## wobertow

mmd1313 said:


> Evening wobertow
> 
> #1 looks good so far but missing bale shot taken straight on & flat
> 
> #2 the same as #1
> 
> #3 Looks good
> 
> #4 I'm not familiar enough to render an opinion
> 
> 
> 
> Please ask seller for additional shots for 1 & 2 and re-post citing post #88 when you get the additional pictures.




Hi again mmd1313!
Here are the pics you requested.







Thanks again!!![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## chanjlj

Pls kindly authenticate this bag

eBay 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252326891096?_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Seller lovelabelsforless
252326891096

Thanks


----------



## Aprilaaaaa

Can someone plsssss verify if this bag is real? The serie number in the back only shows the 1669. Ty


----------



## feinesahne

Conni618 said:


> This is authentic to me.



Thank you so much Conni! May I ask should I be worried about the fact that it doesn't have any authenticity card or leather swatch etc. although seller states that it was purchased from Neiman Marcus. It only has the price tag. I'm not familiar with the store so wanted to ask your opinion. Also he mentioned the bag was purchased in spring 2015. Does the model/number match?

Appreciate if you could reply. Many thanks again


----------



## Loulou2015

Loulou2015 said:


> Thanks so much in advance!!



...here are 2 more pics adding to the previous posts #94 #95 citing post #10526
My apologies the serial code stamp is so faint and hard to read in real life and hard to photograph as the leather on the wallet is thinner and doesn't imprint very deeply...ironically I just took these and they are better than natural daylight pics--it is nighttime in extremely low light TIA!!


----------



## purseaddict76

Hi ladies,

Can you please authenticate this bag?  Thanks!

Name:  balenciaga day bag
Item #222060788191
Seller: jaydogg10
Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/222060788191


----------



## mmd1313

purseaddict76 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this bag?  Thanks!
> 
> Name:  balenciaga day bag
> Item #222060788191
> Seller: jaydogg10
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/222060788191



Afternoon purseaddict76
Please ask seller for straight on shots of the zipper head, serial plate front & back and a rivet taken like these pictures.  Once you get these, resubmit your request citing posting #101 and someone will help you out.


----------



## mmd1313

Aprilaaaaa said:


> Can someone plsssss verify if this bag is real? The serie number in the back only shows the 1669. Ty



Afternoon Aprilaaaaa
Please see page 2 of this forum for the correct pictures needed for authentication.  Once you get these from the seller, resubmit your request & someone will help you out.


----------



## mmd1313

chanjlj said:


> Pls kindly authenticate this bag
> 
> eBay
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252326891096?_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Seller lovelabelsforless
> 252326891096
> 
> Thanks



Afternoon chanjlj
Hmmm for an oldie I see a few things that look off.
I would appreciate another set of eyes to have a look before requesting the correct pictures listed on page 2 of this forum


----------



## mmd1313

wobertow said:


> Hi again mmd1313!
> Here are the pics you requested.
> View attachment 3308398
> View attachment 3308399
> View attachment 3308400
> View attachment 3308401
> View attachment 3308403
> 
> 
> Thanks again!!![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



Item name:Authentic Balenciaga City F/W 2010 Sahara with Classic Hardware Beige 
Id number: 111722691004
Seller id: adoredinjapan
Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/111722691004

Item name:Authentic BALENCIAGA S/S 2009 Maldives Green City with Covered Hardware 
Id no:172082071519
Seller id: wetkandy
Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/172082071519

Item name:Authentic BALENCIAGA S/S 2008 Brown City with Covered Hardware 
Id number: 172013727856
Seller id: wetkandy
Link:https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/172013727856

Item name:Authentic BALENCIAGA Arena Papier Blue Purple Classic Bronze Hardware A5
Id no:182039912781
Seller id: wetkandy
Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/182039912781


Afternoon wobertow
Original Posst #88 & 91
Bale shot looks like this taken at the correct angle & straight on  Please ask seller for these shots for your 1 & 2 request


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Conni618

chanjlj said:


> Pls kindly authenticate this bag
> 
> eBay
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252326891096?_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Seller lovelabelsforless
> 252326891096
> 
> Thanks





mmd1313 said:


> Afternoon chanjlj
> Hmmm for an oldie I see a few things that look off.
> I would appreciate another set of eyes to have a look before requesting the correct pictures listed on page 2 of this forum




Good eye mmd1313!    I'm sorry but this is definitely a counterfeit.  It had me going for a minute!


----------



## Conni618

joo_won said:


> Thanks for checking. My heart just broke into pieces. &#128557; Would you mind telling me what the red flags were? Just trying to educate myself here &#128546;



Again, I'm sorry, we are prohibited from discussing specific "tells," on this thread.  However, if you check each of the features requested for authentication, you will see that none of them look precisely as they should compared to an authentic Spring 05 City.  Also, there was no color similar to this one released for that season.


----------



## Skater

Dear Bal experts,

Could you please authenticate this ME Town for me? Store receipt and cards provided and I think it looks fine, but would really appreciate getting peace of  mind. TIA!


----------



## Conni618

Skater said:


> Dear Bal experts,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this ME Town for me? Store receipt and cards provided and I think it looks fine, but would really appreciate getting peace of  mind. TIA!
> 
> View attachment 3309070
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309071
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309073
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309074
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309075
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309076
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309077
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309078
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309079



This is authentic to me.


----------



## Skater

Conni618 said:


> This is authentic to me.


Fabulous, thank you - and particularly for the super-fast response!


----------



## Conni618

wobertow said:


> Hi again mmd1313!
> Here are the pics you requested.
> View attachment 3308398
> View attachment 3308399
> View attachment 3308400
> View attachment 3308401
> View attachment 3308403
> 
> 
> Thanks again!!![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



Bale and rivet on Maldives look good.

Rivets on Sahara look authentic as well.


----------



## wobertow

wobertow said:


> Hi again mmd1313!
> Here are the pics you requested.
> View attachment 3308398
> View attachment 3308399
> View attachment 3308400
> View attachment 3308401
> View attachment 3308403
> 
> 
> Thanks again!!![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




You are awesome!! Thanks again!!!


----------



## twistandkiss

Please help with the following! 

Item Name:Authentic Balenciaga Mini Giant City Red/Burgundy Bordeaux Crossbody Handbag

Item Number: 131758946520



Seller ID: impulse323



Link: https://www.ebay.com.sg/ulk/itm/131758946520


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, bad fake. Please avoid



twistandkiss said:


> Please help with the following!
> 
> Item Name:Authentic Balenciaga Mini Giant City Red/Burgundy Bordeaux Crossbody Handbag
> 
> Item Number: 131758946520
> 
> 
> 
> Seller ID: impulse323
> 
> 
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.sg/ulk/itm/131758946520


----------



## Andrea777

Livia1 said:


> Not enough pics for authentification.
> 
> As for identifying the model, you can have a look in the reference section:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-style-reference/
> 
> Or post it in this thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...or-style-year-authenticated-bbags-397784.html



Has bal changed lampo to a "b" on zippers and changed their whole tag style and made in Italy stamp?


----------



## Michelle1x

Any opinions on the authenticity of this one?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...5c4dc68&pid=100037&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=162015678827

seller jlee645


----------



## dyyong

Hi, please help with this Bal, TIA!!

Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga First Classic Handbag in light Grey
Item Number: 152018180832
Seller ID: tunia242
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/152018180832?_mwBanner=1


----------



## Michelle1x

Please help with this beautiful Bal!
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PGPO5KK...&ascsubtag=616db912381f809aea307c4439bf41b6_S

Just Kidding 

Seriously its amazing how these brazen fakes are showing up everywhere.


----------



## mmd1313

Michelle1x said:


> Any opinions on the authenticity of this one?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...5c4dc68&pid=100037&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=162015678827
> 
> seller jlee645



Morning Michelle1x
Looks good so far.  Please ask seller for a straight on & close up shot of the front & back of the serial plate, the bale & rivet taken like the example I've attached.  Resubmit your request citing posting #116 & someone will help you out


----------



## mmd1313

dyyong said:


> Hi, please help with this Bal, TIA!!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga First Classic Handbag in light Grey
> Item Number: 152018180832
> Seller ID: tunia242
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/152018180832?_mwBanner=1



Morning dyyong
Bidding has ended.  Missing key features bale, zipper head, front & back of serial plate.  Ones shown are either out of focus or off angle


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Mimikins24

May I have some help with this bag, please.

I have asked for additional pictures already and am just awaiting a response.

Item Name: Balenciaga leather bag made in italy Pre-owned
Item Number: 222060542306
Seller ID:  elin_smit (no feedback which makes me extra nervous)
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/222060542306?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Michelle1x

Hi, I have kind of an urgent authentication request.  
It is for this bag,
http://www.gilt.com/brand/balenciag...lenciaga-giant-21-silver-city-leather-satchel

I have all the required pictures.

The serial number tag reads, 
*173084 1000 (dot in the middle of those numbers)
527589
Made in Italy*


----------



## Michelle1x

Michelle1x said:


> Hi, I have kind of an urgent authentication request.
> It is for this bag,
> http://www.gilt.com/brand/balenciag...lenciaga-giant-21-silver-city-leather-satchel
> 
> I have all the required pictures.
> 
> The serial number tag reads,
> *173084 1000 (dot in the middle of those numbers)
> 527589
> Made in Italy*


Pictures of the bag


----------



## msPing

Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga regular hardware silver city


Link (if available): n/a


Purse on hand  thank you so much!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3310491
View attachment 3310492
View attachment 3310493
View attachment 3310494
View attachment 3310495
View attachment 3310496
View attachment 3310497
View attachment 3310498
View attachment 3310500
View attachment 3310501


Thank you!


----------



## msPing

msping said:


> item name (if you know it): Balenciaga regular hardware silver city
> 
> 
> link (if available): N/a
> 
> 
> purse on hand  thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310491
> View attachment 3310492
> View attachment 3310493
> View attachment 3310494
> View attachment 3310495
> View attachment 3310496
> View attachment 3310497
> View attachment 3310498
> View attachment 3310500
> View attachment 3310501
> 
> 
> thank you!




View attachment 3310505


----------



## piosavsfan

Hello authenticators! Could you please take a look at this bag? Thank you!

Item Name: BALENCIAGA VELO RGGH 12 MANGUE
 Item Number:  231885590835
 Seller ID: luxuryonbudget
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231885590835?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## dyyong

THANK YOU mmd1313, I will look for another listing ^_^


----------



## flaviaoyama

Hi there ladies,

Please can someone authenticate this for me? I do not have any experience with Balenciaga.

Item name: Balenciaga Covered City
Link: http://www.olx.com.br/vi/120737386.htm
Additional photo attached. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, this is non authentic.



flaviaoyama said:


> Hi there ladies,
> 
> Please can someone authenticate this for me? I do not have any experience with Balenciaga.
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Covered City
> Link: http://www.olx.com.br/vi/120737386.htm
> Additional photo attached.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



piosavsfan said:


> Hello authenticators! Could you please take a look at this bag? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA VELO RGGH 12 MANGUE
> Item Number:  231885590835
> Seller ID: luxuryonbudget
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231885590835?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Belgian22

Hello dear authenticators.  Do authenticate the Moro jackets?


----------



## mmd1313

msPing said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga regular hardware silver city
> 
> 
> Link (if available): n/a
> 
> 
> Purse on hand  thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310491
> View attachment 3310492
> View attachment 3310493
> View attachment 3310494
> View attachment 3310495
> View attachment 3310496
> View attachment 3310497
> View attachment 3310498
> View attachment 3310500
> View attachment 3310501
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Morning mxPing
Looks good so far.  Dark colored bag are the most difficult ones to photograph.....that being said...
Please take a straight on & close up shot of the serial plate in natural sunlight.  The ones shown are either too dark or the flash interfered.  Also include a zipper head - examples attached  
When resubmitting your request please cite post #124 & #125


----------



## mmd1313

Michelle1x said:


> Hi, I have kind of an urgent authentication request.
> It is for this bag,
> http://www.gilt.com/brand/balenciag...lenciaga-giant-21-silver-city-leather-satchel
> 
> I have all the required pictures.
> 
> The serial number tag reads,
> *173084 1000 (dot in the middle of those numbers)
> 527589
> Made in Italy*



Morning Michelle1x
Please ask seller for clear & straight on shots of the serial plate-front & back clearly showing "Made in Italy", rivet, zipper head and the bale taken flat.  The ones shown are either too dark, out of focus or off angle.  Just like the samples I've attached 
Resubmit your request citing posting numbers 122 & 123 and someone will help you out


----------



## scrumpy

Dear wonderful ladies,

Can you please authenticate the following 

Balenciaga purple city with rose gold giant hardware
Item 172116712806
Seller wetkandy

Tia

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...nt-Hardware-/172116712806?hash=item2812f49d66


----------



## msPing

msPing said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga regular hardware silver city
> 
> 
> Link (if available): n/a
> 
> 
> Purse on hand  thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310491
> View attachment 3310492
> View attachment 3310493
> View attachment 3310494
> View attachment 3310495
> View attachment 3310496
> View attachment 3310497
> View attachment 3310498
> View attachment 3310500
> View attachment 3310501
> 
> 
> Thank you!







msPing said:


> View attachment 3310505







mmd1313 said:


> Morning mxPing
> 
> Looks good so far.  Dark colored bag are the most difficult ones to photograph.....that being said...
> 
> Please take a straight on & close up shot of the serial plate in natural sunlight.  The ones shown are either too dark or the flash interfered.  Also include a zipper head - examples attached
> 
> When resubmitting your request please cite post #124 & #125




Hi [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; thanks for the additional info, I have taken more!  I've tried taking in different lighting hopefully it's better this time. You are right, it was extremely hard to take a good photo [emoji12]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3311156
View attachment 3311157
View attachment 3311158
View attachment 3311159


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Heather7679

Can someone please authenticate this for me? 


https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-twiggy-sorbet-110819


----------



## Conni618

Heather7679 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this for me?
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-twiggy-sorbet-110819



Authentic Twiggy to me.


----------



## Conni618

Mimikins24 said:


> May I have some help with this bag, please.
> 
> I have asked for additional pictures already and am just awaiting a response.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga leather bag made in italy Pre-owned
> Item Number: 222060542306
> Seller ID:  elin_smit (no feedback which makes me extra nervous)
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/222060542306?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Sorry, this one is a counterfeit.


----------



## Heather7679

Conni618 said:


> Authentic Twiggy to me.


Thank you Conni ! : )


----------



## Conni618

Michelle1x said:


> Hi, I have kind of an urgent authentication request.
> It is for this bag,
> http://www.gilt.com/brand/balenciag...lenciaga-giant-21-silver-city-leather-satchel
> 
> I have all the required pictures.
> 
> The serial number tag reads,
> *173084 1000 (dot in the middle of those numbers)
> 527589
> Made in Italy*





mmd1313 said:


> Morning Michelle1x
> Please ask seller for clear & straight on shots of the serial plate-front & back clearly showing "Made in Italy", rivet, zipper head and the bale taken flat.  The ones shown are either too dark, out of focus or off angle.  Just like the samples I've attached
> Resubmit your request citing posting numbers 122 & 123 and someone will help you out



No red flags but we do need the additional photos mmd1313 is requesting.


----------



## Conni618

msPing said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga regular hardware silver city
> 
> 
> Link (if available): n/a
> 
> 
> Purse on hand  thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310491
> View attachment 3310492
> View attachment 3310493
> View attachment 3310494
> View attachment 3310495
> View attachment 3310496
> View attachment 3310497
> View attachment 3310498
> View attachment 3310500
> View attachment 3310501
> 
> 
> Thank you!





msPing said:


> View attachment 3310505





mmd1313 said:


> Morning mxPing
> Looks good so far.  Dark colored bag are the most difficult ones to photograph.....that being said...
> Please take a straight on & close up shot of the serial plate in natural sunlight.  The ones shown are either too dark or the flash interfered.  Also include a zipper head - examples attached
> When resubmitting your request please cite post #124 & #125





msPing said:


> Hi [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; thanks for the additional info, I have taken more!  I've tried taking in different lighting hopefully it's better this time. You are right, it was extremely hard to take a good photo [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311156
> View attachment 3311157
> View attachment 3311158
> View attachment 3311159



This City is authentic to me.


----------



## Conni618

Belgian22 said:


> Hello dear authenticators.  Do authenticate the Moro jackets?



I am unable to help with the Jackets.  I'm sorry.  If someone else reading here has experience, hopefully they will jump in.  :help:


----------



## Michelle1x

mmd1313 said:


> Morning Michelle1x
> Please ask seller for clear & straight on shots of the serial plate-front & back clearly showing "Made in Italy", rivet, zipper head and the bale taken flat.  The ones shown are either too dark, out of focus or off angle.  Just like the samples I've attached
> Resubmit your request citing posting numbers 122 & 123 and someone will help you out



Thanks ok I am on it.

I really want to buy this bag so kind of anxious!  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Conni618

scrumpy said:


> Dear wonderful ladies,
> 
> Can you please authenticate the following
> 
> Balenciaga purple city with rose gold giant hardware
> Item 172116712806
> Seller wetkandy
> 
> Tia
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...nt-Hardware-/172116712806?hash=item2812f49d66



The authentication features all look good to me, but I'm uncomfortable with the color.  Maybe some corroboration, or not?


----------



## mmd1313

Originally Posted by Mimikins24
May I have some help with this bag, please.

I have asked for additional pictures already and am just awaiting a response.

Item Name: Balenciaga leather bag made in italy Pre-owned
Item Number: 222060542306
Seller ID: elin_smit (no feedback which makes me extra nervous)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222060542306...:MEBIDX:IT


Conni618 said:


> Sorry, this one is a counterfeit.



Good eye Connie!
It just irkes me that the seller had the nerve to actual post the Balenciaga box and list an expensive,  fake purse


----------



## mmd1313

Thanks Conni618

Enjoy your bag msPing  Its' a beauty



Conni618 said:


> This City is authentic to me.


Originally Posted by msPing
Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga regular hardware silver city


Link (if available): n/a


Purse on hand  thank you so much!Attachment 3310491Attachment 3310492Attachment 3310493Attachment 3310494Attachment 3310495Attachment 3310496Attachment 3310497Attachment 3310498Attachment 3310500Attachment 3310501

Thank you!
Originally Posted by msPing
Attachment 3310505
Originally Posted by mmd1313
Morning mxPing
Looks good so far. Dark colored bag are the most difficult ones to photograph.....that being said...
Please take a straight on & close up shot of the serial plate in natural sunlight. The ones shown are either too dark or the flash interfered. Also include a zipper head - examples attached 
When resubmitting your request please cite post #124 & #125
Originally Posted by msPing
Hi Authenticate This BALENCIAGA &gt;&gt; Please read the rules &amp; use the format in post #1&#65039;Authenticate This BALENCIAGA &gt;&gt; Please read the rules &amp; use the format in post #1&#65039;Authenticate This BALENCIAGA &gt;&gt; Please read the rules &amp; use the format in post #1&#65039; thanks for the additional info, I have taken more! I've tried taking in different lighting hopefully it's better this time. You are right, it was extremely hard to take a good photo Authenticate This BALENCIAGA &gt;&gt; Please read the rules &amp; use the format in post #1Attachment 3311156Attachment 3311157Attachment 3311158Attachment 3311159


----------



## Mimikins24

Conni618 said:


> Sorry, this one is a counterfeit.




thanks for the advice!


----------



## wobertow

Hi experts!
Pls help me with this one. Thank you so much in advance!!!

Item name:Auth Balenciaga City F/W 2009 Raisin Grape Covered Hardware Giant Agneau Leather 
Id no:111771732429
Seller: adoredinjapan
Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/111771732429

Thanks[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## natdoll

Hi! I am hoping you can check out this one for me:


Item Name: Auth BALENCIAGA Classic Town 240579 2Way Hand Bag Yellow Leather Great 20880
Seller: steven-japan2525
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALENC...181673?hash=item1ead84d1a9:g:KZUAAOSwZ8ZW8iid

Also do you have any guess on what the color might be?


thanks so much!


----------



## Anacg

Hello,

I want to buy my first Balenciaga bag and I would really appreciate if you could tell me if this bag is authentic... I really want to be sure before I pay for it. Thank you for taking the time. 

Balenciaga Classic First Bag


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Anacg

I forgot one last picture:


----------



## msPing

mmd1313 said:


> Thanks Conni618
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your bag msPing  Its' a beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by msPing
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga regular hardware silver city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link (if available): n/a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purse on hand  thank you so much!Attachment 3310491Attachment 3310492Attachment 3310493Attachment 3310494Attachment 3310495Attachment 3310496Attachment 3310497Attachment 3310498Attachment 3310500Attachment 3310501
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Originally Posted by msPing
> 
> Attachment 3310505
> 
> Originally Posted by mmd1313
> 
> Morning mxPing
> 
> Looks good so far. Dark colored bag are the most difficult ones to photograph.....that being said...
> 
> Please take a straight on & close up shot of the serial plate in natural sunlight. The ones shown are either too dark or the flash interfered. Also include a zipper head - examples attached
> 
> When resubmitting your request please cite post #124 & #125
> 
> Originally Posted by msPing
> 
> Hi Authenticate This BALENCIAGA >> Please read the rules & use the format in post #1&#65039;Authenticate This BALENCIAGA >> Please read the rules & use the format in post #1&#65039;Authenticate This BALENCIAGA >> Please read the rules & use the format in post #1&#65039; thanks for the additional info, I have taken more! I've tried taking in different lighting hopefully it's better this time. You are right, it was extremely hard to take a good photo Authenticate This BALENCIAGA >> Please read the rules & use the format in post #1Attachment 3311156Attachment 3311157Attachment 3311158Attachment 3311159




Thank you ladies [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## LostInBal

Anacg said:


> Hello,
> 
> I want to buy my first Balenciaga bag and I would really appreciate if you could tell me if this bag is authentic... I really want to be sure before I pay for it. Thank you for taking the time.
> 
> Balenciaga Classic First Bag



This one is fake, sorry.


----------



## antakusuma

Please help to authenticate: http://b.mashort.cn/h.NydJJ?cv=AADhRahA&sm=be4948


----------



## antakusuma

Please help to authenticate : http://b.mashort.cn/h.NyeJD?cv=AADhRyZo&sm=0f6841 

Thank you! One more bag coming


----------



## antakusuma

Last bag: http://b.mashort.cn/h.NyeZR?cv=AADhSHQN&sm=d5eec2  thank you Soo so much.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



wobertow said:


> Hi experts!
> Pls help me with this one. Thank you so much in advance!!!
> 
> Item name:Auth Balenciaga City F/W 2009 Raisin Grape Covered Hardware Giant Agneau Leather
> Id no:111771732429
> Seller: adoredinjapan
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/111771732429
> 
> Thanks[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## peacebabe

If you won the auction. Please post photos of rivet, back of zipper head & bale photos together with the auction link again



natdoll said:


> Hi! I am hoping you can check out this one for me:
> 
> 
> Item Name: Auth BALENCIAGA Classic Town 240579 2Way Hand Bag Yellow Leather Great 20880
> Seller: steven-japan2525
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALENC...181673?hash=item1ead84d1a9:g:KZUAAOSwZ8ZW8iid
> 
> Also do you have any guess on what the color might be?
> 
> 
> thanks so much!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please click on my undersigned link to see EXACT photos, in correct angle, needed for authentication



antakusuma said:


> Please help to authenticate: http://b.mashort.cn/h.NydJJ?cv=AADhRahA&sm=be4948





antakusuma said:


> Please help to authenticate : http://b.mashort.cn/h.NyeJD?cv=AADhRyZo&sm=0f6841
> 
> Thank you! One more bag coming





antakusuma said:


> Last bag: http://b.mashort.cn/h.NyeZR?cv=AADhSHQN&sm=d5eec2  thank you Soo so much.


----------



## Andrea777

Happy Easter or Purim Authenticators:

Can someone give me thoughts
Ebay 
Seller: Linda*s***stuff
 Item number:311574107276
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/311574107276

I already bought so I hope it's good


----------



## City_of_Lights

Hi experts!

Can someone please authenticate for me?? I won this and have reservations about the authenticity of the Balenciaga seeing that it is coming from Japan.

Thanks (AGAIN!) for all your help!


Desc: Authentic BALENCIAGA THE FIRST Hand Shoulder 2way Bag Leather Off White 5490
Item: 111941845591
Seller: gosyoyama76
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111941845591?_trksid=p2057872.m2750.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks again,
City_of_Lights


----------



## Conni618

City_of_Lights said:


> Hi experts!
> 
> Can someone please authenticate for me?? I won this and have reservations about the authenticity of the Balenciaga seeing that it is coming from Japan.
> 
> Thanks (AGAIN!) for all your help!
> 
> 
> Desc: Authentic BALENCIAGA THE FIRST Hand Shoulder 2way Bag Leather Off White 5490
> Item: 111941845591
> Seller: gosyoyama76
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111941845591?_trksid=p2057872.m2750.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks again,
> City_of_Lights



I'm sorry, this is a counterfeit.


----------



## wobertow

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag




Thank you sooo much peacebabe!!![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## mmd1313

Andrea777 said:


> Happy Easter or Purim Authenticators:
> 
> Can someone give me thoughts
> Ebay
> Seller: Linda*s***stuff
> Item number:311574107276
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/311574107276
> 
> I already bought so I hope it's good



Afternoon Andrea777
Looks good so far.
Linda*s***sfuff is a trusted seller...that being said Please ask seller for clear, close-up of the rivet & bale taken as the example I've attached  Once you have these pictures from the seller, resubmit your request citing posting #160 and someone will help you out.


----------



## Bbrat

Hello!  Can someone authenticate this, please?  Thank you!

http://m.ebay.com/itm/281921849676


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## City_of_Lights

Conni618 said:


> I'm sorry, this is a counterfeit.


Thank you again for helping resolve this matter.  Can you tell me what it is that leads you to believe it is a fake?


----------



## Conni618

Bbrat said:


> Hello!  Can someone authenticate this, please?  Thank you!
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/281921849676



Please try to obtain a clear photo of one of the rivets for this bag. I'm just a tiny bit uncomfortable, but it may be my paranoia.


----------



## Conni618

City_of_Lights said:


> Thank you again for helping resolve this matter.  Can you tell me what it is that leads you to believe it is a fake?



We can't disclose specific details that go into our opinions here.  I can tell you to carefully compare the features you posted of this bag with similar others, that have been authenticated or are from an unimpeachable source.  You should see some obvious differences.


----------



## Heather7679

Hi, i found this on the tj maxx website.... is this real ? Please someone authenticate 

: )   If it is real, what type of hardware and what year ?


http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/pr...el/1000099401?skuId=1000099401448684&pfb=mc:i


----------



## Bbrat

Conni618 said:


> Please try to obtain a clear photo of one of the rivets for this bag. I'm just a tiny bit uncomfortable, but it may be my paranoia.



Thank you.  I will ask about it.


----------



## wobertow

Hi experts! 
Pls help me with this one. 

Item name:AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA 2006 CHEVRE LEATHER ROUILLE TWIGGY HANDBAG 
Item no:111943529263
Seller id: reach2dsky
Link: 
https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/111943529263

Additional photos:












Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## Conni618

wobertow said:


> Hi experts!
> Pls help me with this one.
> 
> Item name:AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA 2006 CHEVRE LEATHER ROUILLE TWIGGY HANDBAG
> Item no:111943529263
> Seller id: reach2dsky
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/111943529263
> 
> Additional photos:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312635
> View attachment 3312636
> 
> View attachment 3312637
> 
> View attachment 3312638
> 
> View attachment 3312639
> 
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!!



This Twiggy is authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Conni618

Heather7679 said:


> Hi, i found this on the tj maxx website.... is this real ? Please someone authenticate
> 
> : )   If it is real, what type of hardware and what year ?
> 
> 
> http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/pr...el/1000099401?skuId=1000099401448684&pfb=mc:i



Can't authenticate without adequate photos.  They are describing the hardware as silvertone.

A bit surprising to see brand new releases on this site.


----------



## LostInBal

City_of_Lights said:


> Hi experts!
> 
> Can someone please authenticate for me?? I won this and have reservations about the authenticity of the Balenciaga seeing that it is coming from Japan.
> 
> Thanks (AGAIN!) for all your help!
> 
> 
> Desc: Authentic BALENCIAGA THE FIRST Hand Shoulder 2way Bag Leather Off White 5490
> Item: 111941845591
> Seller: gosyoyama76
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111941845591?_trksid=p2057872.m2750.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks again,
> City_of_Lights



This is FAKE sorry


----------



## LostInBal

wobertow said:


> Hi experts!
> Pls help me with this one.
> 
> Item name:AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA 2006 CHEVRE LEATHER ROUILLE TWIGGY HANDBAG
> Item no:111943529263
> Seller id: reach2dsky
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/111943529263
> 
> Additional photos:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312635
> View attachment 3312636
> 
> View attachment 3312637
> 
> View attachment 3312638
> 
> View attachment 3312639
> 
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!!



Authentic, I have exactly this model in this color too!!


----------



## LostInBal

Bbrat said:


> Hello!  Can someone authenticate this, please?  Thank you!
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/281921849676



It looks quite good to me, are you the buyer..?


----------



## Andrea777

mmd1313 said:


> Afternoon Andrea777
> Looks good so far.
> Linda*s***sfuff is a trusted seller...that being said Please ask seller for clear, close-up of the rivet & bale taken as the example I've attached  Once you have these pictures from the seller, resubmit your request citing posting #160 and someone will help you out.



Thanks, I'll submit when I get bag.


----------



## wobertow

Conni618 said:


> This Twiggy is authentic in my opinion.







aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic, I have exactly this model in this color too!!




Thank you so much experts!!!!


----------



## ManilaMama

Good day! This is my first every inquiry in an authenticate this thread! I hope I get it right:

Item Name: "Authentic Balenciaga" (that's what she called the listing)
Seller Name: "Jane"
Link: https://www.olx.ph/item/authentic-balenciaga-ID7fvhc.html?p=3&h=078cf43a1a#078cf43a1a

She has a link to her Facebook page on the description so I got two more photos from the album of this bag:

Is this authentic? Should I ask for more photos? What year/model and color is it? 

This preloved buying can be so nerve wracking! She seems to have a lot of bags for sale.. Even a similar pink city a few months ago. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Heather7679

Can someone please authenticate for me ? 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/272161298887


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Bbrat

aalinne_72 said:


> It looks quite good to me, are you the buyer..?



Hi.  Yes, I am.  Thank you for your thumbs up.


----------



## LostInBal

ManilaMama said:


> Good day! This is my first every inquiry in an authenticate this thread! I hope I get it right:
> 
> Item Name: "Authentic Balenciaga" (that's what she called the listing)
> Seller Name: "Jane"
> Link: https://www.olx.ph/item/authentic-balenciaga-ID7fvhc.html?p=3&h=078cf43a1a#078cf43a1a
> 
> She has a link to her Facebook page on the description so I got two more photos from the album of this bag:
> 
> Is this authentic? Should I ask for more photos? What year/model and color is it?
> 
> This preloved buying can be so nerve wracking! She seems to have a lot of bags for sale.. Even a similar pink city a few months ago. Thank you in advance!



Sorry, this one is counterfeit.


----------



## LostInBal

Heather7679 said:


> Can someone please authenticate for me ?
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/272161298887



Authentic


----------



## LostInBal

Bbrat said:


> Hi.  Yes, I am.  Thank you for your thumbs up.



Very nice bag, the leather on this one is amazing, congrats!


----------



## ManilaMama

aalinne_72 said:


> Sorry, this one is counterfeit.



Such a shame. Thank you for your time. I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Blackfairy

I am considering buying this Balenciaga. Could you authenticate it first for me please?
Item name: Balenciaga part time RH handbag
Seller name: jnli2010
Item number: 201549448541
eBay link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/201549448541 
Thanks!


----------



## Conni618

Blackfairy said:


> I am considering buying this Balenciaga. Could you authenticate it first fir me please?
> Item name: Balenciaga part time RH handbag
> Seller name: jnli2010
> Item number: 201549448541
> eBay link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/201549448541
> Thanks!



This is authentic to me.


----------



## Blackfairy

Thanks &#128578;


----------



## wobertow

Hi experts! Pls help me with this one.

Item name:2007 F/W Balenciaga City *Super low price!* 
Id no:111949836097
Seller: mia62004
Link:
https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/111949836097
Additional photos:








Thank you so much in advance!!!


----------



## Conni618

wobertow said:


> Hi experts! Pls help me with this one.
> 
> Item name:2007 F/W Balenciaga City *Super low price!*
> Id no:111949836097
> Seller: mia62004
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/111949836097
> Additional photos:
> 
> View attachment 3313891
> 
> View attachment 3313892
> 
> View attachment 3313893
> 
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!!!



Authentic to me.


----------



## wobertow

Conni618 said:


> Authentic to me.




Yay! Thanks!![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## wobertow

Hi experts! One more pls...[emoji8] 

Item name:Authentic Balenciaga Leather the twiggy 2 way vintage shoulder Bag No mirror 
Id no: 262356360316
Seller: joernaaureus123
Link:
https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/262356360316

Additional photos:


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag 



wobertow said:


> Hi experts! One more pls...[emoji8]
> 
> Item name:Authentic Balenciaga Leather the twiggy 2 way vintage shoulder Bag No mirror
> Id no: 262356360316
> Seller: joernaaureus123
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/262356360316
> 
> Additional photos:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3314120
> 
> View attachment 3314121


----------



## wobertow

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag




Thank you soo much!![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Loulou2015

Dear Experts,

This may have been missed understandably because it was straddling the transition from the old (#10526) to new thread. I am reposting so all info is on this new thread--hopefully will be more convenient/easier to track. I didn't want to use up more MBs, so if possible, if you could please refer to the pics posted here in this thread: posts #94, #95, #100--Your assistance is greatly appreciated! TIA 

Name: Balenciaga Leather Short Wallet
Item #: no item number is listed, black with classic silver studs
Seller: Gilt
Link:  http://www.gilt.com/brand/balenciaga...?origin=search


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## mayfairdolly

Dear Expert Authenticators 

I have come across this bag on Ebay and was wondering if it was authentic as I'm interested in it if so:

Item Name:Balenciaga Padlock Work Large Python Tote
Item Number:191837210324
Seller ID:Ilovemyqueengreenmulberrybayswater
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...210324?hash=item2caa6386d4:g:rj8AAOSwZtJW-Wf6

TIA so much, 

MFD  x


----------



## Heather7679

Thank you : ). !  Just got it


----------



## wobertow

My dear experts,
I need help authenticating this.
Thank you so much!

Item name:Balenciaga For Neiman Marcus Green Leather Convertible Giant City Bag 
Id no:351689271800
Seller: ********
Link: 
https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/351689271800

Additional photos:






Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Heather7679

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic



Thank you ! &#128151;


----------



## muchstuff

I do value the opinions of the ladies on tPF so please and thank you! Here's the first one...


----------



## muchstuff

And here's the second...thank you!


----------



## andersob834

Hi girls! First time in the Bal section, but was hoping someone could authenticate this leather jacket? Hopefully this is the correct place for jackets. If not, please direct me to proper section! 

Item: balenciaga leather jacket
Seller: crystalcfashions
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/281983703085

Seller has good feedback, but need to be sure everything looks good before committing! Thanks in advance!


----------



## ganymedes

Hi ladies! I need help authenticating this Balenciaga. Sellers claims to have bought it in Balenciaga SG..


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag . I used to owned this too 



wobertow said:


> My dear experts,
> I need help authenticating this.
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Item name:Balenciaga For Neiman Marcus Green Leather Convertible Giant City Bag
> Id no:351689271800
> Seller: ********
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/351689271800
> 
> Additional photos:
> 
> View attachment 3314854
> 
> View attachment 3314855
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!!!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello !!! I want to say that it's non authentic so that you can throw them to me !!! 

Congrats lady, you got yourself some rare gem 



muchstuff said:


> I do value the opinions of the ladies on tPF so please and thank you! Here's the first one...





muchstuff said:


> And here's the second...thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Hello !!! I want to say that it's non authentic so that you can throw them to me !!!
> 
> Congrats lady, you got yourself some rare gem



Thanks my friend, I'm pretty thrilled myself, I had some great help finding them...


----------



## peacebabe

Hope to see them in your reveal real soon !!! 



muchstuff said:


> Thanks my friend, I'm pretty thrilled myself, I had some great help finding them...


----------



## wobertow

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag . I used to owned this too




Thank you so much peacebabe!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Hope to see them in your reveal real soon !!!



Hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## LostInBal

ganymedes said:


> Hi ladies! I need help authenticating this Balenciaga. Sellers claims to have bought it in Balenciaga SG..



Non authentic,  sorry.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## visionsofthyme

Hello! I'm usually a lurker on the forums and just received my first Bal bag from an online retailer. It's a S/S 2014 G12 Work in Gris Pyrite.

Would be great if someone could authenticate this for me! Pics attached.

Thank you so much!


----------



## LostInBal

visionsofthyme said:


> Hello! I'm usually a lurker on the forums and just received my first Bal bag from an online retailer. It's a S/S 2014 G12 Work in Gris Pyrite.
> 
> Would be great if someone could authenticate this for me! Pics of attached.
> 
> Thank you so much!



Looks authentic to me


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> And here's the second...thank you!



Hmm.. I'm not sure at all about this couple, please,  could you send them to me Asap??. I need to check them closely!! 

Waiting for the reveal..


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Hmm.. I'm not sure at all about this couple, please,  could you send them to me Asap??. I need to check them closely!!
> 
> Waiting for the reveal..



Later today...


----------



## wobertow

My dear experts,
Can you help me with this one?
Thank you so much!

Item name: Authentic Balenciaga Classic City Bag Black 
Id no: 252335182903
Seller: chelseawdx
Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252335182903

Additional photos:


Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Heather7679

Hi  

Can someone please authenticate this for me? I want this but i havent seen the style before. 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-R...681218?hash=item43ebe85702:g:IqEAAOSwxp9W9w2k


----------



## LostInBal

wobertow said:


> My dear experts,
> Can you help me with this one?
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Item name: Authentic Balenciaga Classic City Bag Black
> Id no: 252335182903
> Seller: chelseawdx
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252335182903
> 
> Additional photos:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!!!
> View attachment 3315646
> 
> View attachment 3315647
> 
> View attachment 3315648
> 
> View attachment 3315653
> View attachment 3315654



Authentic!


----------



## LostInBal

Heather7679 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this for me? I want this but i havent seen the style before.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-R...681218?hash=item43ebe85702:g:IqEAAOSwxp9W9w2k



I'm not familiar with this style but it looks authentic to me from one specific detail I've seen.


----------



## wobertow

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic!




Thanks aalinne!![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## visionsofthyme

aalinne_72 said:


> Looks authentic to me



Thank you!!


----------



## pippajuliet

Hi All, 
I was wondering if someone could assist me in authenticating this bag and letting me know the details of it.
It was purchased in Singapore around 05-08. it was a limited edition Balenciaga - with the feature being the unique material leather. it has a cracked patent like sheen to the leather (so its not just horribly fake plastic)
I have looked at some of the telltale signs and they all seem to be in check except for 1 zipper which doesn't have the logo on the back. 
Would appreciate someone having a look.
THANKS!


----------



## pippajuliet

pippajuliet said:


> Hi All,
> I was wondering if someone could assist me in authenticating this bag and letting me know the details of it.
> It was purchased in Singapore around 05-08. it was a limited edition Balenciaga - with the feature being the unique material leather. it has a cracked patent like sheen to the leather (so its not just horribly fake plastic)
> I have looked at some of the telltale signs and they all seem to be in check except for 1 zipper which doesn't have the logo on the back.
> Would appreciate someone having a look.
> THANKS!




More photos


----------



## pippajuliet

pippajuliet said:


> More photos


 
More photos


----------



## mrspalaganas

Hey girls! Would like to confirm if this wallet is authentic. It's a 2013 G12 Zip around wallet in Tangerine with Silver hardware. TIA!


----------



## Bbrat

aalinne_72 said:


> Very nice bag, the leather on this one is amazing, congrats!



Thank you!  I just received it today.  The leather is fantastic, nicely broken in and perfect condition.  Super happy with it.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## LostInBal

pippajuliet said:


> More photos



Very fake, sorry.


----------



## mmd1313

mrspalaganas said:


> Hey girls! Would like to confirm if this wallet is authentic. It's a 2013 G12 Zip around wallet in Tangerine with Silver hardware. TIA!



Morning mrspalaganas
Looks good so far.  Please take a picture of the serial number which is located under the paper money flap.  Resubmit your request citing posting #224 and someone will help you out.


----------



## ManilaMama

Hello again! I am still in search of my first pre-loved Bal. Can someone kindly authenticate these for me? Here is the first:

Item Name: Balenciaga Day Bag Hot Pink
Item Number: 121919410046
Seller ID: aki1331
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...410046?hash=item1c62f68f7e:g:e58AAOSwfZ1WafUV

Thank you!


----------



## ManilaMama

And here is another one I am eyeing. Thanks so much in advance!


Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Day Hobo City Hot Pink Rose Sorbet Giant Silver $1300 EUC
Item Number: 151996573332
Seller ID: appple
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...573332?hash=item2363b3a694:g:9QsAAOSwUuFW0PCa

Cheers!


----------



## mmd1313

ManilaMama said:


> Hello again! I am still in search of my first pre-loved Bal. Can someone kindly authenticate these for me? Here is the first:
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Day Bag Hot Pink
> Item Number: 121919410046
> Seller ID: aki1331
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...410046?hash=item1c62f68f7e:g:e58AAOSwfZ1WafUV
> 
> Thank you!



Morning ManilaMama
Looks good


----------



## mmd1313

ManilaMama said:


> And here is another one I am eyeing. Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Day Hobo City Hot Pink Rose Sorbet Giant Silver $1300 EUC
> Item Number: 151996573332
> Seller ID: appple
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...573332?hash=item2363b3a694:g:9QsAAOSwUuFW0PCa
> 
> Cheers!



Morning ManilaMama
Looks good so far.  Please ask seller for a straight on & close up shot the rivet.  Example attached.  Once you get this from the seller, resubmit your request citing posting #229 and someone will help you out.


----------



## ManilaMama

mmd1313 said:


> Morning ManilaMama
> Looks good



Thanks so much! Now to figure out if I can pay with my local credit card (lol, I've never done this before!)

It's 9:20pm on a Thursday where I live but yes, good morning to you!


----------



## ManilaMama

mmd1313 said:


> Morning ManilaMama
> Looks good so far.  Please ask seller for a straight on & close up shot the rivet.  Example attached.  Once you get this from the seller, resubmit your request citing posting #229 and someone will help you out.



Will do! Thank you! I need to figure this whole Ebay thing out. I gotta wait for my hubby to come home. I'm sure he has an account so I can contact the seller for the additional photos.


----------



## LostInBal

ManilaMama said:


> Thanks so much! Now to figure out if I can pay with my local credit card (lol, I've never done this before!)
> 
> It's 9:20pm on a Thursday where I live but yes, good morning to you!



Here it is 15:40pm Thursday? 

Be carefully with credit cards they're dangerous!!


----------



## mrspalaganas

mrspalaganas said:


> Hey girls! Would like to confirm if this wallet is authentic. It's a 2013 G12 Zip around wallet in Tangerine with Silver hardware. TIA!


As indicated by mmd1313 here's a photo of the serial number. Thank you girls so much!


----------



## pippajuliet

aalinne_72 said:


> Very fake, sorry.



Just interested to know why you think so?
I know material is unconventional but was limited edition. Rest of the signs seem to be there


----------



## mmd1313

mrspalaganas said:


> As indicated by mmd1313 here's a photo of the serial number. Thank you girls so much!



Morning mrspalaganas
Your original post was #224 & #235
I would like another pair of eyes on this serial number:help::help::help:


----------



## Livia1

pippajuliet said:


> Just interested to know why you think so?
> I know material is unconventional but was limited edition. Rest of the signs seem to be there




None of the signs are right. As *aalinne_72* already said, this is very fake.


----------



## balenciaguy

Hi, anybody here who can tell me if there is a Balenciaga PomPon that has two shades? The front of the body is a deep blue and the back looks like an olive green. The numbers at the back of the leather tag are 228746 1202 497717 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Loulou2015

Loulou2015 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> This may have been missed understandably because it was straddling the transition from the old (#10526) to new thread. I am reposting so all info is on this new thread--hopefully will be more convenient/easier to track. I didn't want to use up more MBs, so if possible, if you could please refer to the pics posted here in this thread: posts #94, #95, #100--Your assistance is greatly appreciated! TIA
> 
> Name: Balenciaga Leather Short Wallet
> Item #: no item number is listed, black with classic silver studs
> Seller: Gilt
> Link:  http://www.gilt.com/brand/balenciaga...?origin=search


P.S. Citing post from old thread #10526--posted extra pics per your request in post #94, #95 and #100. Thanks again! The stamp imprint is faint on this wallet leather and hard to read IRL and photograph, so my apologies...


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Vetdk

Dear purseforum

Can you help me authenticate this Balenciaga part time? Thanks in advance.

VetDk


----------



## LostInBal

Vetdk said:


> Dear purseforum
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this Balenciaga part time? Thanks in advance.
> 
> VetDk



Authentic to me


----------



## balenciaguy

balenciaguy said:


> Hi, anybody here who can tell me if there is a Balenciaga PomPon that has two shades? The front of the body is a deep blue and the back looks like an olive green. The numbers at the back of the leather tag are 228746 1202 497717
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Here are the pictures of the bag 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Also if you will take a close look, there are two long stitches. One under the B in the tag 
	

		
			
		

		
	




 And the other at the top part near the hardware 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-A510Y using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Margit_br

Hi,

What's your opinion of this Balenciaga Messenger?

Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## balenciaguy

Margit_br said:


> Hi,
> 
> What's your opinion of this Balenciaga Messenger?
> 
> Thanks [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3317178
> View attachment 3317179
> View attachment 3317180
> View attachment 3317181
> View attachment 3317182
> View attachment 3317183


Gorgeous!! I have the same day messenger bag but mine has shorter tassels.

Sent from my SM-A510Y using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## wobertow

My dear experts,

Can you help me with this?

Item name:AUTH Balenciaga The Day Leather Hobo Shoulder Bag in Khaki 
Id no:111954716966
Seller:ohashiak
Link:
https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/111954716966

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## wobertow

Hi experts! Here are additional photos to post #246









Thank you sooo much!!!


----------



## wobertow

Hi experts! I have another one pls....

Item name:Great Deal! AUTH Lambskin Leather Balenciaga The Twiggy - Pink  
Id no:111955261317
Seller: ohasiak
Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/111955261317

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Margit_br

Hi,

Would one of you girls take a look a this bag. The bag was original brown and has been dyed.

Item style: Midday
Igen no: 207806-497717

Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## wobertow

I have another one my dear experts.
Sorry I keep bugging you all. I really appreciate your help[emoji8]

Item name: AUTH Balenciaga City 115748 in Beautiful Rose Pink 
Id no:111953173295
Seller: ohashiak
Link:  
https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/111953173295

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## LostInBal

wobertow said:


> Hi experts! I have another one pls....
> 
> Item name:Great Deal! AUTH Lambskin Leather Balenciaga The Twiggy - Pink
> Id no:111955261317
> Seller: ohasiak
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/111955261317
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!



Wow, this one is 08 pale magenta I think, and what a great leather!!
Did you get it??


----------



## LostInBal

Margit_br said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would one of you girls take a look a this bag. The bag was original brown and has been dyed.
> 
> Item style: Midday
> Igen no: 207806-497717
> 
> Thanks [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3318058
> View attachment 3318059
> View attachment 3318060
> View attachment 3318065
> View attachment 3318066
> View attachment 3318067
> View attachment 3318068



Authentic


----------



## LostInBal

wobertow said:


> I have another one my dear experts.
> Sorry I keep bugging you all. I really appreciate your help[emoji8]
> 
> Item name: AUTH Balenciaga City 115748 in Beautiful Rose Pink
> Id no:111953173295
> Seller: ohashiak
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/111953173295
> 
> Thank you so much!!!



Authentic


----------



## wobertow

aalinne_72 said:


> Wow, this one is 08 pale magenta I think, and what a great leather!!
> Did you get it??




I didn't. It sold out so quick[emoji24][emoji15][emoji24] might be one of
my all time greatest regret[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## wobertow

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic




Thank you so much aalinne!![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## wobertow

Hi Aalinne_72! Would you mind authenticating post #246,247 as well. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## LostInBal

wobertow said:


> My dear experts,
> 
> Can you help me with this?
> 
> Item name:AUTH Balenciaga The Day Leather Hobo Shoulder Bag in Khaki
> Id no:111954716966
> Seller:ohashiak
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/111954716966
> 
> Thank you so much!!!



Authentic!


----------



## wobertow

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic!




Thank you so much!!!


----------



## mayfairdolly

Hi Aalinne_72 and all the other great authenticators - if you could check this bag out I'd be soooo grateful : 

Item Name: Balenciaga - Genuine Cream First
Item Number: 322053120293
Seller ID: maweruk2014
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322053120293?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

It's about to end so I'd be thrilled if you could get back to me before it does. 
TIA, 
M :tpfrox: xx


----------



## wobertow

Hi aalinne_72 and all the other experts!
Can you check out this one as well.

Thanks!!

Item name: AUTH Nero Black Balenciaga City F/W 2009 115748 D94JT Agneau Lambskin 
Id no:111956086216
Seller: ohashiak
Link:
https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/111956086216

Thank you sooo much!!!![emoji8][emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]


----------



## Heather7679

Hi . Can someone authenticate this for me please ? http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=281920279770&txnId=1508683263018


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, Looks fine, no red flag. Im sure the seller will relist again or you may contact seller 



mayfairdolly said:


> Hi Aalinne_72 and all the other great authenticators - if you could check this bag out I'd be soooo grateful :
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga - Genuine Cream First
> Item Number: 322053120293
> Seller ID: maweruk2014
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322053120293?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> It's about to end so I'd be thrilled if you could get back to me before it does.
> TIA,
> M :tpfrox: xx


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



wobertow said:


> Hi aalinne_72 and all the other experts!
> Can you check out this one as well.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Item name: AUTH Nero Black Balenciaga City F/W 2009 115748 D94JT Agneau Lambskin
> Id no:111956086216
> Seller: ohashiak
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/111956086216
> 
> Thank you sooo much!!!![emoji8][emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]


----------



## imheavensent

Hi all. Im new to balenciaga bags and would like to have someone check this for me pls? This is sold online. These are the only photos posted but ive already asked for more pics from the seller. Thank you so much in advance.

This isnt beingsold in ebay. Its being sold by a momma friend so i cant provide a link.


----------



## mayfairdolly

peacebabe said:


> Hello, Looks fine, no red flag. Im sure the seller will relist again or you may contact seller


Hi Peacebabe
Thanks sooo much for that - really appreciated! Have a great day! 
&#128525;&#128536;&#128077;


----------



## wobertow

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag




Thank you so much peacebabe!![emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## Conni618

imheavensent said:


> Hi all. Im new to balenciaga bags and would like to have someone check this for me pls? This is sold online. These are the only photos posted but ive already asked for more pics from the seller. Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> This isnt beingsold in ebay. Its being sold by a momma friend so i cant provide a link.



I'm sorry, this one is a counterfeit.


----------



## imheavensent

Thank you so much.


----------



## balenciaguy

balenciaguy said:


> Here are the pictures of the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317164
> View attachment 3317165
> 
> 
> Also if you will take a close look, there are two long stitches. One under the B in the tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317166
> 
> 
> And the other at the top part near the hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317168
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510Y using PurseForum mobile app


Hi Balenciaga experts,

Please help me in authenticating this Balenciaga PomPon. [emoji4] 

Thanks so much in advance!! [emoji1] 

Sent from my SM-A510Y using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Please make sure photos are in correct angle and position as samples




balenciaguy said:


> Hi Balenciaga experts,
> 
> Please help me in authenticating this Balenciaga PomPon. [emoji4]
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!! [emoji1]
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510Y using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## lau000

Hello, please assist me with your knowledge, mine is a classic case of my head says no while my heart says yes.
I already contacted the seller, he assured authenticity but cannot provide more pics..his reputation is borderline, but the bag, two postings, I believe to be for the same bag..can you give me some advice, please..Very much appreciated.
Item Name: Balenciaga City Women Yellow satchel Blemish 5899
Item Number: 141939201673 
Seller ID:  apparelsave          	            (1588115 	                    )                                         ir.ebaystatic.com/pictures/aw/pics/aboutme-small.gif                                       99.2% Positive feedback
 						Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/141939201673?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

And the same bag I believe: 
Item Name: Balenciaga City Women Yellow satchel Blemish 1899
Item Number: 131761570407   	Seller assumes all responsibility for this listing.
Seller ID:  apparelsave          	            (1588115 	                    )                                         ir.ebaystatic.com/pictures/aw/pics/aboutme-small.gif                                       99.2% Positive feedback
 						Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/131761570407?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## LostInBal

lau000 said:


> Hello, please assist me with your knowledge, mine is a classic case of my head says no while my heart says yes.
> I already contacted the seller, he assured authenticity but cannot provide more pics..his reputation is borderline, but the bag, two postings, I believe to be for the same bag..can you give me some advice, please..Very much appreciated.
> Item Name: Balenciaga City Women Yellow satchel Blemish 5899
> Item Number: 141939201673
> Seller ID:  apparelsave          	            (1588115 	                    )                                         ir.ebaystatic.com/pictures/aw/pics/aboutme-small.gif                                       99.2% Positive feedback
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/141939201673?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> And the same bag I believe:
> Item Name: Balenciaga City Women Yellow satchel Blemish 1899
> Item Number: 131761570407   	Seller assumes all responsibility for this listing.
> Seller ID:  apparelsave          	            (1588115 	                    )                                         ir.ebaystatic.com/pictures/aw/pics/aboutme-small.gif                                       99.2% Positive feedback
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/131761570407?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Please, ask the seller for required photos, here you have an example of what you need:

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html


----------



## lau000

aalinne_72 said:


> Please, ask the seller for required photos, here you have an example of what you need:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html


I did asked for extra photos, but seller says that he connot provide me with any extra photos, shall i forget about it?? I am finding hard to let it go...


----------



## amstevens714

Hello lovely authenticators 

May I please ask for your help with a bag that I'm hoping i'm moving in the right direction on. I know that i'm missing a few photos, but I'm hoping that someone can help me avoid heartache and the return process if there is a telltale fake sign that I'm not aware of  If not, I completely understand.

Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide.

Item: Beige City
Seller: Cashinmybag
Item#: 80411
Link: http://www.cashinmybag.com/product/balenciaga-city-tan-leather-shoulder-bag/


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, kindly click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication & post the link & missing photos again



amstevens714 said:


> Hello lovely authenticators
> 
> May I please ask for your help with a bag that I'm hoping i'm moving in the right direction on. I know that i'm missing a few photos, but I'm hoping that someone can help me avoid heartache and the return process if there is a telltale fake sign that I'm not aware of  If not, I completely understand.
> 
> Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide.
> 
> Item: Beige City
> Seller: Cashinmybag
> Item#: 80411
> Link: http://www.cashinmybag.com/product/balenciaga-city-tan-leather-shoulder-bag/


----------



## peacebabe

I found it strange that the seller can't provide more photos. Im sure non of the authenticator will give you a green light without photos to make sure that it's authentic.

Alternatively, you may want to negotiate with the seller. Saying you will bid for it, but payment will be made only after he/ she send you more photos to confirm the authenticity



lau000 said:


> I did asked for extra photos, but seller says that he connot provide me with any extra photos, shall i forget about it?? I am finding hard to let it go...


----------



## LostInBal

amstevens714 said:


> Hello lovely authenticators
> 
> May I please ask for your help with a bag that I'm hoping i'm moving in the right direction on. I know that i'm missing a few photos, but I'm hoping that someone can help me avoid heartache and the return process if there is a telltale fake sign that I'm not aware of  If not, I completely understand.
> 
> Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide.
> 
> Item: Beige City
> Seller: Cashinmybag
> Item#: 80411
> Link: http://www.cashinmybag.com/product/balenciaga-city-tan-leather-shoulder-bag/


 Looks a 2012 F/W kraft City..


----------



## amstevens714

aalinne_72 said:


> Looks a 2012 F/W kraft City..



Thank you so much!! Very sweet of you to respond. It's on it's way so I will post all required photos upon arrival.


Thank you!! &#128149;


----------



## amstevens714

peacebabe said:


> Hello, kindly click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication & post the link & missing photos again



Thank you very much for looking. I will do that


----------



## joo_won

Hi,

Could anyone help me authenticate this one please? Thank you so much!

Item name: Black city
Seller: jinachang
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301914564793?_trksid=p2047675.m570.l6026&_trkparms=gh1g=I301914564793.N34.S1


----------



## ganymedes

Hi! Can I get some assistance in authenticating this Balenciaga please! Thanks so much!


----------



## Loulou2015

Dear Experts, Can you please help with my new wallet?

Name: Balenciaga Leather Short Wallet
Item #: no item number is listed, black with classic silver studs
Seller: Gilt
Link: http://www.gilt.com/brand/balenciaga...?origin=search

Citing post from old thread #10526--
I am reposting the requested pics here too so you dont have to flip around to find the pics. Everything should be here I hope.

Thanks very much! The stamp imprint is faint on this wallet leather and hard to read IRL and photograph, so my apologiesplease let me know if you cant do this, so I will stop re-posting thismuch appreciation in either case. If its not real I'm overdue to ship it back...


----------



## mmd1313

joo_won said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could anyone help me authenticate this one please? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item name: Black city
> Seller: jinachang
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301914564793?_trksid=p2047675.m570.l6026&_trkparms=gh1g=I301914564793.N34.S1



Morning joo_won
Pictures are so dark its difficult to see authenticate features.  Please ask seller for clear, close up pictures of the rivet, bale, zipper head & back/front of the serial plate taken in natural light.  Once you have this pictures, resubmit your request citing posting #280 and someone will help you out


----------



## mmd1313

Originally Posted by joo_won
Hi,

Could anyone help me authenticate this one please? Thank you so much!

Item name: Black city
Seller: jinachang
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301914564793...4564793.N34.S1


mmd1313 said:


> Morning joo_won
> Pictures are so dark its difficult to see authenticate features.  Please ask seller for clear, close up pictures of the rivet, bale, zipper head & back/front of the serial plate taken in natural light.  Once you have this pictures, resubmit your request citing posting #280 and someone will help you out


----------



## mmd1313

ganymedes said:


> Hi! Can I get some assistance in authenticating this Balenciaga please! Thanks so much!



Morning ganymedes
Welcome to the group. Required pictures are listed on page 2 of this forum.
Missing key features bale taken straight on & flat, back of the serial plate, zipper head and rivet.  Please ask seller for these & resubmit your request citing posting #281 when you get them.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## lau000

Thank you, peacebabe, yr time and advise is appreciated


----------



## wobertow

My dear experts,
Pls help me with this purse.
Thank you so much in advance!!

Item name:AUTH Balenciaga City 115748 in Mint Green 
Id no: 111960604694
Seller: ohasiak
Link:

https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/111960604694


----------



## DutchGirl007

Can anyone please authenticate this bag?  Thank you!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RDC6664-Aut...let-Shoulder-Wristlet-Pochette-/301866795826?


----------



## LostInBal

wobertow said:


> My dear experts,
> Pls help me with this purse.
> Thank you so much in advance!!
> 
> Item name:AUTH Balenciaga City 115748 in Mint Green
> Id no: 111960604694
> Seller: ohasiak
> Link:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/111960604694



Authentic.


----------



## LostInBal

DutchGirl007 said:


> Can anyone please authenticate this bag?  Thank you!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RDC6664-Aut...let-Shoulder-Wristlet-Pochette-/301866795826?



Authentic


----------



## wobertow

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic.




Thank you so much aalinne_72!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8][emoji7]


----------



## sunsh1ne

Hello, I'm requesting authorization of the following item: 

Item Name: Balenciaga City Giant
Item Number: 272197465370
Seller ID:frankmbnz
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272197465370


----------



## LostInBal

sunsh1ne said:


> Hello, I'm requesting authorization of the following item:
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City Giant
> Item Number: 272197465370
> Seller ID:frankmbnz
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272197465370



Authentic. Looks like 08 Black Cherry


----------



## sunsh1ne

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic. Looks like 08 Black Cherry



Thank you! The color is so gorgeous. I hope I'm able to get it.


----------



## ganymedes

More pics here!!


----------



## amstevens714

Okay - trying this again will all photos  Thank you for any help you might be able to provide!!

Item: Beige City
Seller: Cashinmybag
Item#: 80411
Link: http://www.cashinmybag.com/product/b...-shoulder-bag/










































Few more to follow  Thank you!!!


----------



## amstevens714

Last of them  There is plastic film over the plate that i'm nervous to take off without knowing if its authentic. If thats problematic, please let me know.





















Thank you again!!!


----------



## ganymedes

Hi ladies! Appreciate your assistance on this one. This is follow up to post #281. Here are the pictures:


----------



## mayfairdolly

Hi lovely authentication team! 
I've seen this backpack at Vide dressing:

Item name:Balenciaga Backpack
Seller: Julieta&Lulo
Link:
http://www.videdressing.us/backpacks/balenciaga/p-3585902.html

I like the look of it but have never seen it before. Was wondering if anyone recognised it and could verify it's a genuine Bal model?
Many thanks in advance! 
xx


----------



## Auvina15

Would you experts please confirm the authentication of this bag for me? Is it coq2011? Thanh you so much!!!
Item name:Balenciaga city classic studs
Seller: Trendlee
Link: https://www.trendlee.com/collection...ciaga-city-classic-studs-leather-medium421223


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## mmd1313

Auvina15 said:


> Would you experts please confirm the authentication of this bag for me? Is it coq2011? Thanh you so much!!!
> Item name:Balenciaga city classic studs
> Seller: Trendlee
> Link: https://www.trendlee.com/collection...ciaga-city-classic-studs-leather-medium421223



Morning Auvina15
So far looks good.....that being said, missing key features listed on page 2 of this forum.
Please ask seller for straight on & close up shots of the rivet, zipper head, front & back of the serial plate & the bale taken flat.  Once you have these additional shots from the seller, repost your request citing posting #300 and someone will help you out.
Examples


----------



## mmd1313

mayfairdolly said:


> Hi lovely authentication team!
> I've seen this backpack at Vide dressing:
> 
> Item name:Balenciaga Backpack
> Seller: Julieta&Lulo
> Link:
> http://www.videdressing.us/backpacks/balenciaga/p-3585902.html
> 
> I like the look of it but have never seen it before. Was wondering if anyone recognised it and could verify it's a genuine Bal model?
> Many thanks in advance!
> xx



Morning mayfairdolly
Missing key features listed on page 2 of this forum or just look what I responded to posting #300.
Please ask seller for straight on & close up shots of the rivet, zipper head, front & back of the serial plate  Once you have these additional shots from the seller, repost your request citing posting #299 and someone will help you out.


----------



## mmd1313

ganymedes said:


> Hi ladies! Appreciate your assistance on this one. This is follow up to post #281. Here are the pictures:



Morning ganymeded
So far looks good.  Please take a straight on & close up shot of the back of the serial plate showing "Made in Italy" clearly.  Just like the example I've posted.
Once you have this, re-post your request citing posting numbers #281 & #295 and someone will help you out


----------



## mmd1313

amstevens714 said:


> Last of them  There is plastic film over the plate that i'm nervous to take off without knowing if its authentic. If thats problematic, please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again!!!



Morning amstevens
Looks good.  If you are interested in model & year, using these pictures visit the ladies at http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...tyle-year-authenticated-bbags-397784-663.html  saira1214 is very knowledgeable


----------



## LostInBal

amstevens714 said:


> Last of them  There is plastic film over the plate that i'm nervous to take off without knowing if its authentic. If thats problematic, please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again!!!



Authentic!


----------



## LostInBal

ganymedes said:


> More pics here!!



Authentic to me


----------



## amstevens714

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic!


So awesome!! Thank you, thank you&#128512;&#128151;


----------



## amstevens714

mmd1313 said:


> Morning amstevens
> Looks good.  If you are interested in model & year, using these pictures visit the ladies at http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...tyle-year-authenticated-bbags-397784-663.html  saira1214 is very knowledgeable



Thank you for looking and the suggestion. So appreciate it  yeh!!! &#128512; and that puppy in your avatar! Sooooo adorable!


----------



## corinafavia

Hi, I just joined.  Wondering if anyone can authenticate?

Authentic BALENCIAGA 2008 Blue City Bag
 banihams
182083880418

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...202d16a&pid=100040&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=231901738157

Hope I'm doing this right, thanks!!


----------



## LostInBal

corinafavia said:


> Hi, I just joined.  Wondering if anyone can authenticate?
> 
> Authentic BALENCIAGA 2008 Blue City Bag
> banihams
> 182083880418
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...202d16a&pid=100040&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=231901738157
> 
> Hope I'm doing this right, thanks!!



Authentic 08 turquoise city.


----------



## Emmagiz

Hello,

Would you please authenticate this Velo Cigare Fonce?

Thank you!!


----------



## Emmagiz

Just a few more pictures - thank you very much.


----------



## orca1981

I just got this bag from a trusted seller. However she


----------



## orca1981

Help!!  
I got this bag from a trusted seller today. 
She said that it was a 2014 bag but I don't think it is. 
It was brand new never been used and I paid 150 for it so I was super happy because I thought I got an excellent deal! She didn't include any paper tags either. 
So much for a trusted seller  I just hope it is authentic. Help me out please


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, your photos are just too small. And please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication



Emmagiz said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would you please authenticate this Velo Cigare Fonce?
> 
> Thank you!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine to me. No red flag. It's from F/W 2012



orca1981 said:


> Help!!
> I got this bag from a trusted seller today.
> She said that it was a 2014 bag but I don't think it is.
> It was brand new never been used and I paid 150 for it so I was super happy because I thought I got an excellent deal! She didn't include any paper tags either.
> So much for a trusted seller  I just hope it is authentic. Help me out please
> 
> View attachment 3324151
> View attachment 3324153
> View attachment 3324154
> View attachment 3324155
> View attachment 3324157
> View attachment 3324158
> View attachment 3324159
> View attachment 3324160


----------



## orca1981

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine to me. No red flag. It's from F/W 2012




Thank you so much. 
I am unhappy that the seller lied to me about the year and then didn't include the paper tag. I just messaged her and told her that it is 2012 bag and not 2014. She asked me how I knew :s 
I guess she doesn't know purse forum 
Thank you for your help!


----------



## peacebabe

I could be she purchased it in year 2014, and thinking the bag is 2014. Many people think about year of purchase, not year of production.

I guess mot importantly is that you like the bag & it's authentic 



orca1981 said:


> Thank you so much.
> I am unhappy that the seller lied to me about the year and then didn't include the paper tag. I just messaged her and told her that it is 2012 bag and not 2014. She asked me how I knew :s
> I guess she doesn't know purse forum
> Thank you for your help!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Hello! I'd be most grateful if this bag could be authenticated please. Is this gris pyrite? Seller does not have the tags 
name: Brand new Balenciaga classic city (light blue)
Item number: 172153626951
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172153626951?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## LostInBal

Harper Quinn said:


> Hello! I'd be most grateful if this bag could be authenticated please. Is this gris pyrite? Seller does not have the tags
> name: Brand new Balenciaga classic city (light blue)
> Item number: 172153626951
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172153626951?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Authentic!


----------



## Harper Quinn

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic!



Thank you!  that was superfast! Do you think this is gris pyrite?


----------



## LostInBal

Harper Quinn said:


> Thank you!  that was superfast! Do you think this is gris pyrite?



100% Gris Pyrite!


----------



## Harper Quinn

aalinne_72 said:


> 100% Gris Pyrite!



yippee!


----------



## LostInBal

Harper Quinn said:


> yippee!


----------



## Kmora

I would love to get this authenticated before I can fully enjoy my pre owned Vert Poker Day with giant 12 silver hardware 




















Thanks in advance!


----------



## mmd1313

amstevens714 said:


> Thank you for looking and the suggestion. So appreciate it  yeh!!! &#128512; and that puppy in your avatar! Sooooo adorable!



Afternoon amstevens
Enjoy!!  Puppy is now 3 years old


----------



## mmd1313

Kmora said:


> I would love to get this authenticated before I can fully enjoy my pre owned Vert Poker Day with giant 12 silver hardware
> 
> View attachment 3324475
> 
> View attachment 3324476
> 
> View attachment 3324477
> 
> View attachment 3324478
> 
> View attachment 3324479
> 
> View attachment 3324480
> 
> View attachment 3324481
> 
> View attachment 3324482
> 
> View attachment 3324483
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Afternoon Kmora;
What a beauty!
You can ask the ladies at http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...tyle-year-authenticated-bbags-397784-665.html  saira1213 is very knowledgeable regarding the year this was made


----------



## Kmora

mmd1313 said:


> Afternoon Kmora;
> What a beauty!
> You can ask the ladies at http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...tyle-year-authenticated-bbags-397784-665.html  saira1213 is very knowledgeable regarding the year this was made



Thank you  I do believe it is vert poker from 2012, I have a reciept (which is supposed to be the original) and color seems to match when I check the reference library. 

Do you think it is authentic?


----------



## saira1214

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine to me. No red flag. It's from F/W 2012







orca1981 said:


> Thank you so much.
> I am unhappy that the seller lied to me about the year and then didn't include the paper tag. I just messaged her and told her that it is 2012 bag and not 2014. She asked me how I knew :s
> I guess she doesn't know purse forum
> Thank you for your help!







peacebabe said:


> I could be she purchased it in year 2014, and thinking the bag is 2014. Many people think about year of purchase, not year of production.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess mot importantly is that you like the bag & it's authentic




I told this member this multiple times in the ID thread. I told her it was a 2012 bag and I also gave her the explanation that the seller probably purchased it in 2014. At this point, the continued questioning is insulting.


----------



## muchstuff

Please and thank you...


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> Please and thank you...



F/W 03 black First


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> F/F 03 black First



Hehehe, reveal to come! Thanks!


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> Hehehe, reveal to come! Thanks!



Great find, I have the 03 City and the leather is out of this world,  congrats!!


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Great find, I have the 03 City and the leather is out of this world,  congrats!!



Have to give credit where credit is due, the lovely and talented s.tighe spotted it and emailed me to tell me about it...that woman is pure horseshoes for me...


----------



## Cacciatrice

Still looking for my first Bale, can you help me?

Item Name: *Balenciaga* Part Time black handbag. Excellent Condition.
Item Number: 182078765746
Seller ID: louise70290
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/18207876574...38.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_290wt_0

Thanks in advance


----------



## dyyong

Hi, please help with this Black Hip, it, looks good to me but I'm rusty and out  of Balenciaga loop for a while, if it's authentic what year is this? TIA!!
also apologize for the grid pictures as I don't know how to post more then one picture from my phone


----------



## dyyong

picture


----------



## dyyong

sorry for more pictures.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks good. No red flag 



dyyong said:


> Hi, please help with this Black Hip, it, looks good to me but I'm rusty and out  of Balenciaga loop for a while, if it's authentic what year is this? TIA!!
> also apologize for the grid pictures as I don't know how to post more then one picture from my phone


----------



## peacebabe

i "saw her" in the ID thread too. At least it's case closed now!  




saira1214 said:


> I told this member this multiple times in the ID thread. I told her it was a 2012 bag and I also gave her the explanation that the seller probably purchased it in 2014. At this point, the continued questioning is insulting.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, this is non authentic



Cacciatrice said:


> Still looking for my first Bale, can you help me?
> 
> Item Name: *Balenciaga* Part Time black handbag. Excellent Condition.
> Item Number: 182078765746
> Seller ID: louise70290
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/18207876574...38.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_290wt_0
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## peacebabe

Congrats! I ve one of this too! The leather surprises me! It's almost like Hamilton leather. I tested with a drop of water & it stayed on the surface without sipping into the leather!



muchstuff said:


> Have to give credit where credit is due, the lovely and talented s.tighe spotted it and emailed me to tell me about it...that woman is pure horseshoes for me...


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Congrats! I ve one of this too! The leather surprises me! It's almost like Hamilton leather. I tested with a drop of water & it stayed on the surface without sipping into the leather!



Haha, I have it beside me and I keep petting it


----------



## Kmora

Kmora said:


> I would love to get this authenticated before I can fully enjoy my pre owned Vert Poker Day with giant 12 silver hardware
> 
> View attachment 3324475
> 
> View attachment 3324476
> 
> View attachment 3324477
> 
> View attachment 3324478
> 
> View attachment 3324479
> 
> View attachment 3324480
> 
> View attachment 3324481
> 
> View attachment 3324482
> 
> View attachment 3324483
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Really hoping it is authentic since I must use it! Too beautiful to stay hidden in wardrobe


----------



## dyyong

peacebabe said:


> hello, looks good. No red flag



thank you!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Cacciatrice

peacebabe said:


> Hello, this is non authentic



Thank you so much, i liked that bag &#128557;


----------



## orca1981

saira1214 said:


> I told this member this multiple times in the ID thread. I told her it was a 2012 bag and I also gave her the explanation that the seller probably purchased it in 2014. At this point, the continued questioning is insulting.




Sorry it was posted around the same time and I didn't know how to delete it. Even though I registered in the purse forum a while back I am very new to the whole app version so I had trouble navigating in it. I am sorry if I offended you or anyone else with my lack of knowledge in technology really sorry.


----------



## orca1981

peacebabe said:


> i "saw her" in the ID thread too. At least it's case closed now!




Again I am sorry about that.  
Right after I posted in the other topic,  I read that it said authenticated bags only.. 
because I haven't gotten it authenticated here I thought I had to post it here to authenticate it first in order to post there. 
I am new to the phone app version of the purse forum so I have no idea how to delete or edit the posts which lead me to have multiple posts up. 
Sorry if I have offended anyone by doing so. 
I guess I should study my phone before learning more about bags  I am so embarrassed...


----------



## saira1214

orca1981 said:


> Sorry it was posted around the same time and I didn't know how to delete it. Even though I registered in the purse forum a while back I am very new to the whole app version so I had trouble navigating in it. I am sorry if I offended you or anyone else with my lack of knowledge in technology really sorry.




Thank you for your apology and welcome to tpf. Thanks for clarifying what happened. I just didn't understand why it was posted in both threads after I ID'd the bag and gave an explanation for the potential mixup. Glad we have consensus on the bag. I know you are disappointed that it is from 2012 and not 2014. Are you looking for a specific color?


----------



## orca1981

saira1214 said:


> Thank you for your apology and welcome to tpf. Thanks for clarifying what happened. I just didn't understand why it was posted in both threads after I ID'd the bag and gave an explanation for the potential mixup. Glad we have consensus on the bag. I know you are disappointed that it is from 2012 and not 2014. Are you looking for a specific color?




After reading this I quickly went to the other topic and read your post. Gosh! I feel horrible   I honestly need a tutor for the technology these days. 
The seller was shocked when I told her details about the bag and that it could not be a 2014 bag. She said she had the paper tags and forgot to include them and asked me how I knew the details without the tags. I honestly would not have gotten the refund if it wasn't for you and other ladies here. 
I was going to just keep the bag but after reading about 2012 leather I just couldn't 

I was looking for an anthracite velo but to be honest I cannot tell all the grey colors apart. Maybe it's best for me to buy it from the store for safety  
Thank you for welcoming me to tpf  I promise I will study and learn this app right away!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's ok, & welcome to TPF. Im glad that all things are clarified & all good 



orca1981 said:


> Again I am sorry about that.
> Right after I posted in the other topic,  I read that it said authenticated bags only..
> because I haven't gotten it authenticated here I thought I had to post it here to authenticate it first in order to post there.
> I am new to the phone app version of the purse forum so I have no idea how to delete or edit the posts which lead me to have multiple posts up.
> Sorry if I have offended anyone by doing so.
> I guess I should study my phone before learning more about bags  I am so embarrassed...


----------



## mibolsa

May I have this authenticated?

Many thanks


Item name: Balenciaga Town cross body in excellent condition 
Id no: 401100114049
Seller: jenniferjgoodman1021 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...114049?hash=item5d636e0881:g:a9AAAOSwQjNW8wJC


----------



## Conni618

Sorry forgot to quote OP.  Please see below.


----------



## Conni618

mibolsa said:


> May I have this authenticated?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Town cross body in excellent condition
> Id no: 401100114049
> Seller: jenniferjgoodman1021
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...114049?hash=item5d636e0881:g:a9AAAOSwQjNW8wJC



Please ask seller for a photo of a bale and a rivet for authentication:


----------



## muchstuff

orca1981 said:


> Again I am sorry about that.
> Right after I posted in the other topic,  I read that it said authenticated bags only..
> because I haven't gotten it authenticated here I thought I had to post it here to authenticate it first in order to post there.
> I am new to the phone app version of the purse forum so I have no idea how to delete or edit the posts which lead me to have multiple posts up.
> Sorry if I have offended anyone by doing so.
> I guess I should study my phone before learning more about bags  I am so embarrassed...



I have trouble negotiating the app too!


----------



## Kmora

Kmora said:


> I would love to get this authenticated before I can fully enjoy my pre owned Vert Poker Day with giant 12 silver hardware
> 
> View attachment 3324475
> 
> View attachment 3324476
> 
> View attachment 3324477
> 
> View attachment 3324478
> 
> View attachment 3324479
> 
> View attachment 3324480
> 
> View attachment 3324481
> 
> View attachment 3324482
> 
> View attachment 3324483
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!







mmd1313 said:


> Afternoon Kmora;
> What a beauty!
> You can ask the ladies at http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...tyle-year-authenticated-bbags-397784-665.html  saira1213 is very knowledgeable regarding the year this was made




I am sorry if I misunderstand things now, I don't want to be pushy or ungrateful, but I am not sure if mmd1313 did think my Day is authentic? Could someone say yes/no to this bag? (Or tell me it is too hard to judge).

I have started using it (once, since it is too beautiful) but really would like some kind of authentication to relaxe and fully enjoy. If it is too hard to judge then I just have to deal with it


----------



## LostInBal

Kmora said:


> I am sorry if I misunderstand things now, I don't want to be pushy or ungrateful, but I am not sure if mmd1313 did think my Day is authentic? Could someone say yes/no to this bag? (Or tell me it is too hard to judge).
> 
> I have started using it (once, since it is too beautiful) but really would like some kind of authentication to relaxe and fully enjoy. If it is too hard to judge then I just have to deal with it



Please,  can you repite and post again a front pic of the rivet?. Very front pic please.


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Papier Mini A4 in wine/maroon/burgandy/oxblood
Item Number: 141955545108
Seller ID:catlin63
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...A4-in-winemaroonburgandyoxblood-/141955545108

Thank you very much!


----------



## mibolsa

Conni618 said:


> Please ask seller for a photo of a bale and a rivet for authentication:


Conni618

I've sent msg to seller - once I get pics I will forward.

Thanks!


----------



## orca1981

muchstuff said:


> I have trouble negotiating the app too!




Glad to know that I'm not alone Hard to keep up with technology these days.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## shoesyay

Hi, I was hoping you could authenticate this bag, thank you.

Name: Balenciaga City Handbag (black)
Item: 182081441286
Username: pretty_lady423
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Balenciaga-City-Handbag-Black-/182081441286?nav=SEARCH


----------



## LostInBal

shoesyay said:


> Hi, I was hoping you could authenticate this bag, thank you.
> 
> Name: Balenciaga City Handbag (black)
> Item: 182081441286
> Username: pretty_lady423
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Balenciaga-City-Handbag-Black-/182081441286?nav=SEARCH



Hello.. the link doesn't work.


----------



## shoesyay

aalinne_72 said:


> Hello.. the link doesn't work.


Sorry- it's the second link below.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/182081441286?redirect=mobile

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/182081441286?redirect=mobile


----------



## LostInBal

shoesyay said:


> Sorry- it's the second link below.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/182081441286?redirect=mobile
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/182081441286?redirect=mobile



Thank you, please,  ask the seller for a clear front pic of the bale.


----------



## mmd1313

Originally Posted by Kmora
I would love to get this authenticated before I can fully enjoy my pre owned Vert Poker Day with giant 12 silver hardware 

Attachment 3324475
Attachment 3324476
Attachment 3324477
Attachment 3324478
Attachment 3324479
Attachment 3324480
Attachment 3324481
Attachment 3324482
Attachment 3324483

Thanks in advance!


Originally Posted by mmd1313
Afternoon Kmora;
What a beauty!
You can ask the ladies at http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciag...97784-665.html saira1213 is very knowledgeable regarding the year this was made



Kmora said:


> I am sorry if I misunderstand things now, I don't want to be pushy or ungrateful, but I am not sure if mmd1313 did think my Day is authentic? Could someone say yes/no to this bag? (Or tell me it is too hard to judge).
> 
> I have started using it (once, since it is too beautiful) but really would like some kind of authentication to relaxe and fully enjoy. If it is too hard to judge then I just have to deal with it



Morning Kmora
Authentic and beautiful


----------



## mmd1313

Originally Posted by shoesyay
Sorry- it's the second link below.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/182081441286?redirect=mobile

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/182081441286?redirect=mobile



aalinne_72 said:


> Thank you, please,  ask the seller for a clear front pic of the bale.



Morning shoesyay
Missing clear & close up shot of the pictures required for authenticating.  Please ask seller for bale, rivet, zipper head & clear serial tags front & back taken in the proper position  See page 2 of this forum for those pictures http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html
Repost & someone will help you out


----------



## corinafavia

authentic?

Seller : boom2hanten
eBay item number:252351761422

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALENC...9ae69d4&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=252351761422


----------



## snowwhite.t

Hi, please help authenticate, Thank you  
Item Name: Balenciaga flat clutch
Item Number: 299213 1000

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d...old flat clutch/1460381562357_zpsmtmgwhwg.jpg

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d88/anowwhite/balenciaga%20rose%20gold%20flat%20clutch/1460381567525_zpsxor2vvv4.jpg

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d88/anowwhite/balenciaga%20rose%20gold%20flat%20clutch/1460381657927_zpskwjvoayi.jpg

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d...old flat clutch/1460377908372_zpsskrg1kor.jpg

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d88/anowwhite/balenciaga%20rose%20gold%20flat%20clutch/1460381653928_zps9mffnek0.jpg

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d88/anowwhite/balenciaga%20rose%20gold%20flat%20clutch/1460383948453_zpsw5mnbcim.jpg

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d88/anowwhite/balenciaga%20rose%20gold%20flat%20clutch/1460383951198_zpsho9d00zk.jpg

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d88/anowwhite/balenciaga%20rose%20gold%20flat%20clutch/1460381708382_zps1ygisvnn.jpg

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d88/anowwhite/balenciaga%20rose%20gold%20flat%20clutch/1460383955377_zps8b67a8vg.jpg

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d88/anowwhite/balenciaga%20rose%20gold%20flat%20clutch/1460386632077_zps7l21xjrf.jpg

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d88/anowwhite/balenciaga%20rose%20gold%20flat%20clutch/1460386655240_zpsnw2rvevs.jpg

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d88/anowwhite/balenciaga%20rose%20gold%20flat%20clutch/1460386643526_zps2xpv2eod.jpg


----------



## corinafavia

Can someone authenticate this for me?  

Seller : boom2hanten
eBay item number:252351761422
http://www.ebay.com/itm/252351761422?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## shoesyay

aalinne_72 said:


> Thank you, please,  ask the seller for a clear front pic of the bale.



http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/OTk5WDc0OQ==/z/RIEAAOSwGYVXDBIm/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F


----------



## LostInBal

shoesyay said:


> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/OTk5WDc0OQ==/z/RIEAAOSwGYVXDBIm/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F



The bale is ok, did you asked the seller for the other photos requiered for authentification?


----------



## shoesyay

aalinne_72 said:


> The bale is ok, did you asked the seller for the other photos requiered for authentification?



Yes, but they're not very clear.

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/OTk5WDc0OQ==/z/RIEAAOSwGYVXDBIm/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/OTk5WDc0OQ==/z/m40AAOSwJQdXDBIr/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/OTk5WDc0OQ==/z/6swAAOSwSzdXDBIp/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/OTk5WDc0OQ==/z/tOoAAOSwAvJXDBIq/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## LostInBal

shoesyay said:


> Yes, but they're not very clear.
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/OTk5WDc0OQ==/z/RIEAAOSwGYVXDBIm/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/OTk5WDc0OQ==/z/m40AAOSwJQdXDBIr/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/OTk5WDc0OQ==/z/6swAAOSwSzdXDBIp/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/OTk5WDc0OQ==/z/tOoAAOSwAvJXDBIq/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!



Yes, they are not clear at all, sorry.. The only one I can say is an authentic Bal bale I'  ve seen before.


----------



## shoesyay

aalinne_72 said:


> Yes, they are not clear at all, sorry.. The only one I can say is an authentic Bal bale I'  ve seen before.



Thanks for your help all the same, much appreciated!


----------



## pookybear

*sorry double post! delete please!*


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## pookybear

item name: Balenciaga city metallic edge
item number: 262373435458
seller id: Zayann07811
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262373435458

received today and i'm so in love, can't wait to use but wanted to get a final opinion on authenticity first. Tia!


----------



## Loulou2015

Loulou2015 said:


> Dear Experts, Can you please help with my new wallet?
> 
> Name: Balenciaga Leather Short Wallet
> Item #: no item number is listed, black with classic silver studs
> Seller: Gilt
> Link: http://www.gilt.com/brand/balenciaga...?origin=search
> 
> Citing post from old thread #10526--
> I am reposting the requested pics here too so you dont have to flip around to find the pics. Everything should be here I hope.
> 
> Thanks very much! The stamp imprint is faint on this wallet leather and hard to read IRL and photograph, so my apologiesplease let me know if you cant do this, so I will stop re-posting thismuch appreciation in either case. If its not real I'm overdue to ship it back...


Hello dear authenticators! I was wondering if I did something wrong?? No obligation, but I was told to repost more pics...I reposted again. if you want to pass, I understand, but would be helpful to know either way? TIA in any case.


----------



## piosavsfan

Hello! Could you please help with authenticating this bag? *Thank you!!*


Item Name: Balenciaga Day Hobo 2011 Nuage Blue $1145 
 Item Number: 231909479335
 Seller ID: future_fox73
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231909479335?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Kmora

aalinne_72 said:


> Please,  can you repite and post again a front pic of the rivet?. Very front pic please.







mmd1313 said:


> Originally Posted by Kmora
> 
> I would love to get this authenticated before I can fully enjoy my pre owned Vert Poker Day with giant 12 silver hardware
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 3324475
> 
> Attachment 3324476
> 
> Attachment 3324477
> 
> Attachment 3324478
> 
> Attachment 3324479
> 
> Attachment 3324480
> 
> Attachment 3324481
> 
> Attachment 3324482
> 
> Attachment 3324483
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by mmd1313
> 
> Afternoon Kmora;
> 
> What a beauty!
> 
> You can ask the ladies at http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciag...97784-665.html saira1213 is very knowledgeable regarding the year this was made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Kmora
> 
> Authentic and beautiful




THANK YOU both for helping me! Very much appreciate it!  you are the best!!

Aalinne_72: I trust mmd1313 with the authetication, but here is the rivet:


(Very hard to take a straight photo of something that is like a mirror and bent...)


----------



## LostInBal

Kmora said:


> THANK YOU both for helping me! Very much appreciate it!  you are the best!!
> 
> Aalinne_72: I trust mmd1313 with the authetication, but here is the rivet:
> View attachment 3326970
> 
> (Very hard to take a straight photo of something that is like a mirror and bent...)



Don't worry, your Day is authentic,  like the authenthicator said, congrats!!


----------



## LostInBal

pookybear said:


> item name: Balenciaga city metallic edge
> item number: 262373435458
> seller id: Zayann07811
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262373435458
> 
> received today and i'm so in love, can't wait to use but wanted to get a final opinion on authenticity first. Tia!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3326896
> 
> View attachment 3326897
> 
> View attachment 3326898
> 
> View attachment 3326899
> 
> View attachment 3326900
> 
> View attachment 3326901
> 
> View attachment 3326902
> 
> View attachment 3326903
> 
> View attachment 3326904



Authentic to me!


----------



## LostInBal

piosavsfan said:


> Hello! Could you please help with authenticating this bag? *Thank you!!*
> 
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Day Hobo 2011 Nuage Blue $1145
> Item Number: 231909479335
> Seller ID: future_fox73
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231909479335?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Looks authentic to me


----------



## wetkandy

Hello lovely ladies!!! I am having a hard time figuring out if this bag is fake or not. In my opinion it is fake. I think this color is from 2013 or 2014 and if so, the tag is not correct. I also thought the Work bag has a metal plate? I'm so confused...
Also, I can't upload more than one photo from my cell phone.


----------



## wetkandy

Pic2


----------



## wetkandy

Pic3


----------



## wetkandy

Pic4


----------



## wetkandy

Pic4k


----------



## LostInBal

wetkandy said:


> Pic4k



Only the 05 Spring Works didn't come with the metal plate, and colors were turquoise,  bubblegum pink and Apple green.


----------



## mibolsa

Conni618 said:


> Please ask seller for a photo of a bale and a rivet for authentication:



Hi Conni618
Here are the additional photos the seller sent.

Thanks again!


----------



## wetkandy

aalinne_72 said:


> Only the 05 Spring Works didn't come with the metal plate, and colors were turquoise,  bubblegum pink and Apple green.



Thank you so much for that bit of information! That helps a lot!!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## mmd1313

Original post #352
May I have this authenticated?

Many thanks


Item name: Balenciaga Town cross body in excellent condition 
Id no: 401100114049
Seller: jenniferjgoodman1021 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-T...AAAOSwQjNW8wJC



mibolsa said:


> Hi Conni618
> Here are the additional photos the seller sent.
> 
> Thanks again!



Morning mibolsa
Not Conni618
Pictures are still too small to see the details
Please ask for bigger pictures from the seller like the example bale on the left & rivet on the right


----------



## mibolsa

mmd1313 said:


> Original post #352
> May I have this authenticated?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Town cross body in excellent condition
> Id no: 401100114049
> Seller: jenniferjgoodman1021
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-T...AAAOSwQjNW8wJC
> 
> 
> 
> Morning mibolsa
> Not Conni618
> Pictures are still too small to see the details
> Please ask for bigger pictures from the seller like the example bale on the left & rivet on the right



Thank you for the quick follow up- will this size work?


----------



## Suerta

Dear experts, I like to buy my first Balenciaga (got to know the forum thorugh a friend of mine) and fell in love with this beauty down below.
Could you be so kind to authenticate it for me? Thanks a lot!

Item name: Balenciaga anthracite perforated city bag
Item number: 2515179
Site: Vestiairecollective 
Seller: Blaize
Item link: http://www.vestiairecollective.de/damen-taschen/handtaschen/balenciaga/anthrazit-city-leder-handtaschen-balenciaga-2515179.shtml


----------



## Conni618

mibolsa said:


> Hi Conni618
> Here are the additional photos the seller sent.
> 
> Thanks again!





mibolsa said:


> Thank you for the quick follow up- will this size work?



This size is better, but for complete confidence I need to see a rivet (the back of one of the studs at the base of the handle).  

All else looks fine, and its very likely that the rivet is okay.  Hope that helps.


----------



## mibolsa

Conni618 said:


> This size is better, but for complete confidence I need to see a rivet (the back of one of the studs at the base of the handle).
> 
> All else looks fine, and its very likely that the rivet is okay.  Hope that helps.


Thank you! I will reach out to seller for pic.


----------



## mibolsa

Conni618 said:


> This size is better, but for complete confidence I need to see a rivet (the back of one of the studs at the base of the handle).
> 
> All else looks fine, and its very likely that the rivet is okay.  Hope that helps.




Here is the picture of rivet -thank you!


----------



## Conni618

Conni618 said:


> This size is better, but for complete confidence I need to see a rivet (the back of one of the studs at the base of the handle).
> 
> All else looks fine, and its very likely that the rivet is okay.  Hope that helps.





mibolsa said:


> Thank you! I will reach out to seller for pic.





mibolsa said:


> Here is the picture of rivet -thank you!



Nicely done.  This bag is authentic in my opinion.


----------



## mibolsa

Conni618 said:


> Nicely done.  This bag is authentic in my opinion.


Many thanks for you're help!  &#128522;


----------



## misst

Hello, due to my baby brain I didn't do the due diligence I normally would before winning this auction on ebay. My main concern is there is no stamped serial number on the back of the metal Balenciaga plate inside the clutch. Could use some help authenticating, thank you!

Item Name: Balenciaga Giant rose gold studded gray clutch bag %100 Authentic No Reserve
Item Number: 331797245928
Seller ID: hsnab2015
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...GlL%2BS0l7kJGGv9kwdRw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you!1


----------



## joo_won

mmd1313 said:


> Morning joo_won
> Pictures are so dark its difficult to see authenticate features.  Please ask seller for clear, close up pictures of the rivet, bale, zipper head & back/front of the serial plate taken in natural light.  Once you have this pictures, resubmit your request citing posting #280 and someone will help you out


Hi,

Thank you so much everyone for your time! Here are some pictures that I took today, in addition to the pics from post #281. Sorry if they are blurry, that was the best my phone could do ush:
Again, thanks so much for helping me!


----------



## LostInBal

joo_won said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you so much everyone for your time! Here are some pictures that I took today, in addition to the pics from post #281. Sorry if they are blurry, that was the best my phone could do ush:
> Again, thanks so much for helping me!



Authentic!


----------



## LostInBal

misst said:


> Hello, due to my baby brain I didn't do the due diligence I normally would before winning this auction on ebay. My main concern is there is no stamped serial number on the back of the metal Balenciaga plate inside the clutch. Could use some help authenticating, thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Giant rose gold studded gray clutch bag %100 Authentic No Reserve
> Item Number: 331797245928
> Seller ID: hsnab2015
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...GlL%2BS0l7kJGGv9kwdRw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you!1



This one is fake to me


----------



## joo_won

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic!


wow.. you're sooo fast! Many thanks!!!


----------



## misst

aalinne_72 said:


> This one is fake to me



Post  #402

Thank you for answering. Can you give me specifics so that I can file a claim and note why it's fake?


----------



## LostInBal

misst said:


> Post  #402
> 
> Thank you for answering. Can you give me specifics so that I can file a claim and note why it's fake?



If you file a claim you should get an oficial certificated proof of authentication by "Authenticate4you" for example. That is what Paypal will ask you for.. but, have you paid already?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Bernadatte

Hello dear authenticators, could you please help me authenticate this before I purchase.

Item Name: BALENCIAGA Classic Envelope Clutch Crossbody, Black
Seller ID: twopeacetuesday 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321943050413?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## misst

aalinne_72 said:


> If you file a claim you should get an oficial certificated proof of authentication by "Authenticate4you" for example. That is what Paypal will ask you for.. but, have you paid already?



Post#405

Yes, I paid and have received the clutch already. I just submitted a claim through ebay. Fingers crossed the seller doesn't put up a fight!


----------



## Mussetrolden

HELP PLEASE. I have just purchased this on ebay. If fake I will need to return it. I belive it is a Day Hobo.
I am especially worried about the strings on the handle !


----------



## laura35

Hi everyone! I bought this beauty a while ago but have never worn it since I believe it's a fake... Can someone please help me? Many thanks in advance 

Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga City mini in metallic gold and gold hardware


----------



## mmd1313

Mussetrolden said:


> HELP PLEASE. I have just purchased this on ebay. If fake I will need to return it. I belive it is a Day Hobo.
> I am especially worried about the strings on the handle !



Morning Mussetrolden
Post #408
So far looks good.  Please ask seller for a straight on & close up shot of the front & back of the serial plate showing "Made in Italy" taken just like my example.  Once you get these, resubmit your request citing posting # and someone will help you out


----------



## mmd1313

laura35 said:


> Hi everyone! I bought this beauty a while ago but have never worn it since I believe it's a fake... Can someone please help me? Many thanks in advance
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga City mini in metallic gold and gold hardware



Morning laura35
Post #409
Please see page 2 of this forum for the right pictures & position they need to be. http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html
Metallic purses are difficult to take pictures without glare.  With these picture you have provided dark, off angle & out of focus it looks fake.
Resubmit your request citing post #409 with the right pictures & someone will help you out.


----------



## Mussetrolden

Regarding post # 408 . Day hobo 
I attach additional photos of the tag inside the bag. There is NO metal tag - just the leather...
Are there any other things I should look for ?
And then it is like the leather on the bottom of the bag looks different ?? (


----------



## LostInBal

Mussetrolden said:


> Regarding post # 408 . Day hobo
> I attach additional photos of the tag inside the bag. There is NO metal tag - just the leather...
> Are there any other things I should look for ?
> And then it is like the leather on the bottom of the bag looks different ?? (



Looks authentic to me.


----------



## joo_won

I'm sorry to bother again, still on my journey to find my dream bag  What do you experts think about these beauties?

1. Item name: Balenciaga 2011 Orange Brulee RH City  EUC
    Seller: runnernow
    Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ON-SALE-Bal...764593?hash=item1a11803531:g:SMMAAOSwa-dWjnhb

2. Item name: Classic Black city
    Seller: cadrmim
    LInk: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...592923?hash=item4d42773edb:g:zjEAAOSw2ENW8Kjx

Thank you so much!


----------



## mmd1313

joo_won said:


> I'm sorry to bother again, still on my journey to find my dream bag  What do you experts think about these beauties?
> 
> 1. Item name: Balenciaga 2011 Orange Brulee RH City  EUC
> Seller: runnernow
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ON-SALE-Bal...764593?hash=item1a11803531:g:SMMAAOSwa-dWjnhb
> 
> 2. Item name: Classic Black city
> Seller: cadrmim
> LInk: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...592923?hash=item4d42773edb:g:zjEAAOSw2ENW8Kjx
> 
> Thank you so much!



Afternoon joo_won
#1 missing key features.  Please see page 1 of this forum for the right angle & required pictures > http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html <
#2 looks good so far but missing the bale shot taken straight on & close up like my example.
Once you get these from the seller(s) resubmit your request citing posting #414 and someone will help you out.


----------



## mmd1313

Mussetrolden said:


> Regarding post # 408 . Day hobo
> I attach additional photos of the tag inside the bag. There is NO metal tag - just the leather...
> Are there any other things I should look for ?
> And then it is like the leather on the bottom of the bag looks different ?? (



Evening Mussetrolden

Looks good to me


----------



## Bernadatte

Hi everyone! Regarding to post #406, I am wondering if anyone could authenticate it for me please. I really like it so want to have your opinion before it is gone. Sorry for reposting just wasn't sure if you have missed my post.

Item Name: BALENCIAGA Classic Envelope Clutch Crossbody, Black
Seller ID: twopeacetuesday 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321943050413...:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## jang2519

Hi. I'm in search of my first Balbag. Please could someone help authenticate this bag for me?

Item name: Rare authentic BALENCIAGA City bag 2010 Outremer / agneau, excellent condition!
Item no: 252355792330
Seller: tailortrash
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-auth...792330?hash=item3ac193cdca:g:KAMAAOSw1DtXD-l1

Many thanks.


----------



## Louliu71

Hello lovelies please could you let me know your thoughts on this bag




















Thank you!


----------



## LostInBal

Louliu71 said:


> Hello lovelies please could you let me know your thoughts on this bag
> 
> View attachment 3329789
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329790
> 
> View attachment 3329791
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329792
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329793
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329794
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



This is fake.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Louliu71

aalinne_72 said:


> This is fake.




Thanks so much, thought it was too good to be true


----------



## corinafavia

What do you guys think? Real or fake? A town I bought on ebay


----------



## corinafavia

More


----------



## corinafavia

Should I post more pics?  I'm kind of freaking out now. Thinking it's fake


----------



## cazzl

Hi!

Was wondering if someone could please authenticate this bag for me!

Item Name: Genuine Balenciaga Classic RH City Bag 2012
Item Number: 172167257183
Selling ID: cath-pear
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Bal...257183?hash=item2815f7dc5f:g:rHQAAOSwEK9XAbjs

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mcbabyvan

Hi can someone help me authenticate the following images? 

Item: balenciaga metallic edge city in black

Thanks!


----------



## mmd1313

Mcbabyvan said:


> Hi can someone help me authenticate the following images?
> 
> Item: balenciaga metallic edge city in black
> 
> Thanks!



Morning Mcbabyvan
Welcome to the group.
Posst #427
Please see the first page of this forum for the right pictures taken in the proper position.  http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html
Once you have these from the seller, resubmit your request and someone will help you out.


----------



## mmd1313

cazzl said:


> Hi!
> 
> Was wondering if someone could please authenticate this bag for me!
> 
> Item Name: Genuine Balenciaga Classic RH City Bag 2012
> Item Number: 172167257183
> Selling ID: cath-pear
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Bal...257183?hash=item2815f7dc5f:g:rHQAAOSwEK9XAbjs
> 
> Thanks in advance!



MOrning cazzl
The pictures listed are either too dark or out of focus.  Please see .> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html < for the right angle & proper possition
Repost when you get these from the seller citing posting #426


----------



## mmd1313

corinafavia said:


> More



Morning corinafavia
Looks good so far.  Please take a straight on & close up shot of the rivet, bale & zipper head positioned just like my example.
Resubmit your request citing posting #424 & 423 and someone will help you out


----------



## mmd1313

jang2519 said:


> Hi. I'm in search of my first Balbag. Please could someone help authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Item name: Rare authentic BALENCIAGA City bag 2010 Outremer / agneau, excellent condition!
> Item no: 252355792330
> Seller: tailortrash
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-auth...792330?hash=item3ac193cdca:g:KAMAAOSw1DtXD-l1
> 
> Many thanks.



Morning jang2519
Looks good to me


----------



## mmd1313

Bernadatte said:


> Hello dear authenticators, could you please help me authenticate this before I purchase.
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA Classic Envelope Clutch Crossbody, Black
> Seller ID: twopeacetuesday
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321943050413?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!



Morning Bernadatte
Regarding your post #406
I am not familiar with this particular model
Missing straight on & close up shot of the back of the serial plate and the bale shot which I believe has "Balenciaga" on the strap metal hardware
Please ask seller for these additional shots and then resubmit your request citing your posting number and someone will help you out


----------



## jang2519

mmd1313 said:


> Morning jang2519
> Looks good to me



Thank you so much for your view mmd1313. Have a lovely day xx


----------



## corinafavia

Further pics for post 423 and 242. Thanks for the follow up!


----------



## Maureen.ava

Help please authenticate. Second hand from Japan. Exterior looks original except for the serial number at the back - does not match.


----------



## Bernadatte

mmd1313 said:


> Morning Bernadatte
> Regarding your post #406
> I am not familiar with this particular model
> Missing straight on & close up shot of the back of the serial plate and the bale shot which I believe has "Balenciaga" on the strap metal hardware
> Please ask seller for these additional shots and then resubmit your request citing your posting number and someone will help you out


I see and I will ask for more photos. Thank you very much!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Bernadatte

I also want to purchase this one. Could someone please authenticate it. Thank you very much!

Item name: BALENCIAGA Classic Part Time
Seller: love_peace-tokyo  
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...227595?hash=item1c649f05cb:g:mzMAAOSwBvNTn7Zb


----------



## Maureen.ava

another pic


----------



## cazzl

Hi!

Just following up from #426

I've attached some photos:











































Thanks in advance!


----------



## mmd1313

Bernadatte said:


> I also want to purchase this one. Could someone please authenticate it. Thank you very much!
> 
> Item name: BALENCIAGA Classic Part Time
> Seller: love_peace-tokyo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...227595?hash=item1c649f05cb:g:mzMAAOSwBvNTn7Zb



Morning Bernadatte
Although some of the required pictures are there still missing straight on & close up shots of the rivet, bale taken flat, zipper head & front/back of the serial plate.  Please ask seller for these & resubmit your request when you get them.  
Right picture with the right position are shown here http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html


----------



## mmd1313

cazzl said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just following up from #426
> 
> I've attached some photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Morning cazzl
These pictures are a little better but not much help they are still small, dark and still out of focus.
Are you the winner? We really need to see picture that are posted on page 1 of this forum to render an opinion.  Taken just like these pictures
http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html


Post #426
Was wondering if someone could please authenticate this bag for me!

Item Name: Genuine Balenciaga Classic RH City Bag 2012
Item Number: 172167257183
Selling ID: cath-pear
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Bale...QAAOSwEK9XAbjs

Thanks in advance!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Bal...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## mmd1313

corinafavia said:


> Further pics for post 423 and 242. Thanks for the follow up!



MOrning corinafavia

Perfect pictures! 
Looks good.  If you are interested in year this puppy was made, using the required pictures you can ask the ladies here > http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...tyle-year-authenticated-bbags-397784-666.html <  
Enjoy


----------



## mmd1313

Maureen.ava said:


> Help please authenticate. Second hand from Japan. Exterior looks original except for the serial number at the back - does not match.



Morning Maureen.ava
Posts #435 & #438
None of the other authenticators will comment without the proper pictures taken at the right angle that are clear & close up.
Click on this link for the pictures that are required http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html
Once you have them from the seller, resubmit your request & someone will help you out


----------



## D3nnIs

Hello, can u help me.

Item Name: BALENCIAGA Giant City Bag
Seller ID: bumbumnello 
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Balenciaga-Giant-City-Bag-/141957900931?

What do u think ? fake or not ?


----------



## LostInBal

D3nnIs said:


> Hello, can u help me.
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA Giant City Bag
> Seller ID: bumbumnello
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Balenciaga-Giant-City-Bag-/141957900931?
> 
> What do u think ? fake or not ?



Horrible fake.


----------



## nadiajoergensen

Can you please help me authenticate this

Item Name: Balenciaga Classic City
Item Number: 246452-4170 467591
Seller ID: seller on dba.dk
Link: http://www.dba.dk/crossbody-balenciaga-laede/id-1023778351/

I know it was bought in Dubai

dba.dk/crossbody-balenciaga-laede/id-1023778351/


----------



## sskovshoved

Can you please help me authenticate this

Item Name: Balenciaga City Giant Silver Hardware
Item Number: 173084-1000-001013
Link: http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/48138059?focus-area=comments


----------



## Conni618

nadiajoergensen said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic City
> Item Number: 246452-4170 467591
> Seller ID: seller on dba.dk
> Link: http://www.dba.dk/crossbody-balenciaga-laede/id-1023778351/
> 
> I know it was bought in Dubai
> 
> dba.dk/crossbody-balenciaga-laede/id-1023778351/



I'm sorry.  Though there are only a few photos, this bag looks very fake.


----------



## Conni618

sskovshoved said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City Giant Silver Hardware
> Item Number: 173084-1000-001013
> Link: http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/48138059?focus-area=comments



Would need clearer tag pics, as well as a clear rivet photo to authenticate.


----------



## abigailch

Hi. can anyone help me to authenticate this bag for me,please?
i just got it from a reseller.it looks authentic to me but still in doubt.
because it was a good deal and fake bag is really look the same with authentic one nowadays.
Not Lampo on the back of the zipper

Item Name : BAlenciaga Mini City Metallic Edge
Link : https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ns3b9l8h8mri7k3/AAAX9XuMl9wCiaod3mS2nPEGa?dl=0

Thankyou


----------



## petuniaperiwink

Hello -  I was wondering if this bysymphony.com site is authentic or not. Has anyone ever purchased any bags from there?

https://www.bysymphony.com/balenciaga-classic-mini-edge-iridescent-city-shoulder-bag-52575.html


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Heather7679

Hi : )  Can someone authenticate this for me please? Thank you in advance

http://www.ebay.com/itm/311584693414


----------



## alansgail

Hello authenticators! This auction intrigues me as the seller claims that they don't believe the bag is even authentic!

Item name: Bal City Bag
Item #: 272211364457
Seller ID: siscec7
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272211364457?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I know that sometimes sellers don't necessarily know if they have the real deal or not but this one intrigues me as it has a lot of bidding going on


----------



## Conni618

alansgail said:


> Hello authenticators! This auction intrigues me as the seller claims that they don't believe the bag is even authentic!
> 
> Item name: Bal City Bag
> Item #: 272211364457
> Seller ID: siscec7
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272211364457?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I know that sometimes sellers don't necessarily know if they have the real deal or not but this one intrigues me as it has a lot of bidding going on



Absolutely counterfeit.


----------



## Conni618

Heather7679 said:


> Hi : )  Can someone authenticate this for me please? Thank you in advance
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/311584693414



I'm not able to make your link work. It may be my tablet. If no one else is able to help I'll check back when I'm on a computer and try again.


----------



## alansgail

Conni618 said:


> Absolutely counterfeit.


Sad for sure that so many are bidding on it.......


----------



## Heather7679

alansgail said:


> Sad for sure that so many are bidding on it.......




I know, fakes are so gross. I used to report them, but no point because Ebay obviously doesnt care. : (


----------



## Elizabel

Hi Ladies
I'm not usually in the Bal forum, so I'm hoping for your expertise, please.

The following pics are for a bag available at local consignment store. Can you please let me know if it is authentic?

Many thanks in advance 
E x


----------



## mmd1313

Originally Posted by Heather7679
Hi : ) Can someone authenticate this for me please? Thank you in advance

http://www.ebay.com/itm/311584693414



Conni618 said:


> I'm not able to make your link work. It may be my tablet. If no one else is able to help I'll check back when I'm on a computer and try again.



Morning Heather7679
Lindas***Stuff is an honest seller......but that being said.
Are you the winner?  If so, you can take the right pictures at the proper angle and repost.
Only 1 picture is useful.  I did notice that authenticate4you authenticated it....but I know all the other ladies here prefer to see the required pictures


----------



## mmd1313

Elizabel said:


> Hi Ladies
> I'm not usually in the Bal forum, so I'm hoping for your expertise, please.
> 
> The following pics are for a bag available at local consignment store. Can you please let me know if it is authentic?
> 
> Many thanks in advance
> E x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332880
> View attachment 3332881
> View attachment 3332882
> View attachment 3332883
> View attachment 3332884
> View attachment 3332885
> View attachment 3332886
> View attachment 3332887
> View attachment 3332890



Morning Elizabel
I do not see any red flags but I am not familiar enough to give this an ok.  Hopefully one of the other gals can comment


----------



## mmd1313

petuniaperiwink said:


> Hello -  I was wondering if this bysymphony.com site is authentic or not. Has anyone ever purchased any bags from there?
> 
> https://www.bysymphony.com/balenciaga-classic-mini-edge-iridescent-city-shoulder-bag-52575.html



Morning petuniaperiwink
None of these pictures help.  Please see this link >>http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-shopping/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html<< for the required pictures.  Repost when you get them


----------



## Bernadatte

Hi ladies, could someone help me authenticate this bag please! Thank you in advance!

Item name: BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant 12 Rose Gold Part Time Black
Item #: 120713
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-rose-gold-part-time-black-120713


----------



## LostInBal

Bernadatte said:


> Hi ladies, could someone help me authenticate this bag please! Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item name: BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant 12 Rose Gold Part Time Black
> Item #: 120713
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-rose-gold-part-time-black-120713



Fashionphile is a reputable seller


----------



## Bernadatte

aalinne_72 said:


> Fashionphile is a reputable seller



Thank you for letting me know!! I am also looking at this one which looks really good however the price seems too good too so I am worried it is not authentic.
Could you please look at this one for me as well. Thank you!

Item name: Authentic BALENCIAGA lambskin 2wayShoulder Handbag used in Japan
Seller: midunoya
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...8160b2a87:g:5oAAAOSwmmxW2XwE&autorefresh=true


----------



## LostInBal

Bernadatte said:


> Thank you for letting me know!! I am also looking at this one which looks really good however the price seems too good too so I am worried it is not authentic.
> Could you please look at this one for me as well. Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Authentic BALENCIAGA lambskin 2wayShoulder Handbag used in Japan
> Seller: midunoya
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...8160b2a87:g:5oAAAOSwmmxW2XwE&autorefresh=true



We need more photos for authentication.  Please, ask seller for clear pics of rivet, and serial leather tag, front and back side.


----------



## muchstuff

The photos aren't the best and I'm not sure what pics are needed for the drop bucket, but peace, if you're online, can you tell me what you need to authenticate? Not sure if anyone else has the knowledge for this style? Thx...


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Elizabel

mmd1313 said:


> Morning Elizabel
> 
> I do not see any red flags but I am not familiar enough to give this an ok.  Hopefully one of the other gals can comment




Thanks heaps, mmd, appreciate you taking a look!

Is there someone else out there who is more comfortable with this bag?

Thanks so much

E x


----------



## CuriousConsumer

Hello and Good day! Can anyone please help me authenticate this? 

Item Name: Balenciaga City Red
Link: https://www.olx.ph/item/balenciaga-city-red-ID7iQ34.html?p=1&h=a3ac45cb17#a3ac45cb17
Full Size Images: http://imgur.com/a/w3494

Your help will be very much appreciated

Thanks! :worthy:


----------



## mmd1313

CuriousConsumer said:


> Hello and Good day! Can anyone please help me authenticate this?
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City Red
> Link: https://www.olx.ph/item/balenciaga-city-red-ID7iQ34.html?p=1&h=a3ac45cb17#a3ac45cb17
> Full Size Images: http://imgur.com/a/w3494
> 
> Your help will be very much appreciated
> 
> Thanks! :worthy:



Morning CuriousConsumer
Welcome to the forum.
Looks fake to me even without clear & close up pictures that are required and are listed in my link >> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html <<


----------



## mmd1313

muchstuff said:


> The photos aren't the best and I'm not sure what pics are needed for the drop bucket, but peace, if you're online, can you tell me what you need to authenticate? Not sure if anyone else has the knowledge for this style? Thx...



Morning muchstuff

Not peacebabe

There are 3 or 4 different models of drop bucket.  The two pictures you have attached are a tad too dark & will not help authenticate the purse. 
Please ask seller for additional clear & close up pictures - handles, bottom, front, back & back of the purse and clear serial tags.  Resubmit your request when you get these.


----------



## Joellecookie

Dear ladies ,

Appreciate if you can help me to authenticate. Many thanks .

Item Name (if you know it):Balenciaga rose peche hip


Link (if available):


----------



## Michelle1x

Heather7679 said:


> I know, fakes are so gross. I used to report them, but no point because Ebay obviously doesnt care. : (



ebay will remove fakes over a certain dollar theshold, so it is worth reporting anything over about $1K.  Otherwise they don't care


----------



## Louliu71

Hello lovelies, I think I've died and gone to heaven!

This was a fashionette purchase and as I couldn't really find out much about them I was wondering if I get authenticity confirmed in here please?

So far all 4 bags that have caught my eye were deemed to be fake

It was sold as Bordeaux, but could it be rouge cerise?

THank's so much


----------



## Louliu71

Oops sorry mini pompon


----------



## muchstuff

mmd1313 said:


> Morning muchstuff
> 
> Not peacebabe
> 
> There are 3 or 4 different models of drop bucket.  The two pictures you have attached are a tad too dark & will not help authenticate the purse.
> Please ask seller for additional clear & close up pictures - handles, bottom, front, back & back of the purse and clear serial tags.  Resubmit your request when you get these.



Thanks mmd1313...I'll see what I can do!


----------



## handbagnewbie16

I recently purchased this bag, but after comparing to other models I am not sure if it is authentic even though the quality seems to be there. 
Item # under the Balenciaga logo: 235216

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Mille3012

Hi
can someone please help me authenticate this??


----------



## CuriousConsumer

mmd1313 said:


> Morning CuriousConsumer
> Welcome to the forum.
> Looks fake to me even without clear & close up pictures that are required and are listed in my link >> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html <<



@mmd1313

Thanks for having a look at it!


----------



## mmd1313

Joellecookie said:


> Dear ladies ,
> 
> Appreciate if you can help me to authenticate. Many thanks .
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):Balenciaga rose peche hip
> 
> 
> Link (if available):
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333994
> View attachment 3333995
> View attachment 3333996
> View attachment 3333997
> View attachment 3333998



Morning Joellecookie
Looks good so far.
Please ask seller for a clear & close up shot of the rivet, zipper head & front of the serial plate.  Resubmit your request citing posting #471 and someone will help you out.
Example of position & additional pictures required is listed in my signature


----------



## mmd1313

handbagnewbie16 said:


> I recently purchased this bag, but after comparing to other models I am not sure if it is authentic even though the quality seems to be there.
> Item # under the Balenciaga logo: 235216
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated!



Morning handbagnewbie
No red flags.
Post # 476
Please ask seller for additional pictures which are listed in my signature taken straight on & close up.  The ones you posted are either off angle or too dark.  Once you have these, re-post and someone will help you out.


----------



## mmd1313

Mille3012 said:


> Hi
> can someone please help me authenticate this??



Morning Mille3012
Not the right pictures needed for authenticating  
Please ask seller for additional pictures which are listed in my signature with the proper angle and position.
Once you have these, resubmit your request & someone will help you out.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## mmd1313

Louliu71 said:


> Hello lovelies, I think I've died and gone to heaven!
> 
> This was a fashionette purchase and as I couldn't really find out much about them I was wondering if I get authenticity confirmed in here please?
> 
> So far all 4 bags that have caught my eye were deemed to be fake
> 
> It was sold as Bordeaux, but could it be rouge cerise?
> 
> THank's so much
> 
> View attachment 3334088
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334089
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334093
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334094
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334095
> 
> View attachment 3334097
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334098
> 
> View attachment 3334100



Morning Louliu71
I'm 99.9% sure this authentic.  Is it possible to take a picture of the zipper head and an absolute straight on the the back of the serial plate?  If so, repost your request citing posting 473 & 474

Also I would like another set of eyes to comment:help::help:


----------



## Mille3012

mille3012 said:


> hi
> 
> can someone please help me authenticate this??


----------



## Louliu71

mmd1313 said:


> Morning Louliu71
> 
> I'm 99.9% sure this authentic.  Is it possible to take a picture of the zipper head and an absolute straight on the the back of the serial plate?  If so, repost your request citing posting 473 & 474
> 
> 
> 
> Also I would like another set of eyes to comment:help::help:




Many thanks MMD!

I'm away a few days, will add pics when I can, zip may be tricky as opening is quite small.

I must say I'm highly impressed with the bag if it is genuine, the workmanship is amazing! But will still add pics

Have a lovely eve!


----------



## Heather7679

What do you think of this one ladies? Looks legit but ive seen so many fake ones from Japan on Ebay......    http://www.ebay.com/itm/11197097734...38.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&rmvSB=true


----------



## MedicWifey

Hello ladies, I have just purchased my first Balenciaga and I am hoping to have it authenticated here. Let me know if I need to add any additional pics. Thanks!

Item Name: Balenciaga Classic City Tote/Handbag in Hyacinth
Item Number: 121942886931
Seller ID: augusta147quail
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## MedicWifey

MedicWifey said:


> Hello ladies, I have just purchased my first Balenciaga and I am hoping to have it authenticated here. Let me know if I need to add any additional pics. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic City Tote/Handbag in Hyacinth
> Item Number: 121942886931
> Seller ID: augusta147quail
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Additional pics


----------



## MedicWifey

MedicWifey said:


> Additional pics



For some reason it will only let me post one picture at a time


----------



## MedicWifey

MedicWifey said:


> For some reason it will only let me post one picture at a time



And another


----------



## MedicWifey

MedicWifey said:


> And another


And another


----------



## MedicWifey

MedicWifey said:


> And another


Last one


----------



## xiaoyouaa

Hi, can you help authentic this bag?

 Item Name (if you know it): balenciaga gris chartreux giant 12 city with silver hardware

Photos:
	

		
			
		

		
	








Thank you! Xoxo


----------



## xiaoyouaa

xiaoyouaa said:


> Hi, can you help authentic this bag?
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): balenciaga gris chartreux giant 12 city with silver hardware
> 
> Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335353
> View attachment 3335355
> View attachment 3335356
> View attachment 3335357
> View attachment 3335353
> 
> 
> Thank you! Xoxo





Hi the pics look blurred in my previous post, here are some clearer ones.


----------



## LostInBal

MedicWifey said:


> Last one



Authentic!


----------



## LostInBal

xiaoyouaa said:


> Hi the pics look blurred in my previous post, here are some clearer ones.
> View attachment 3335361
> View attachment 3335362
> View attachment 3335363
> View attachment 3335364
> View attachment 3335365



There are missing pics of rivet (metallic part back side of handles. See post #491) and shoulder strap bale please.


----------



## MedicWifey

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic!



Awesome! Let the restoration begin. &#128515;


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## mmd1313

Mille3012 said:


> View attachment 3334815



Morning Mille3012

Post #483
No red flags.
Missing key features for authentication.  Please ask seller for clear & close up pictures listed in my link and here >> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html <<  The one you have listed are a tad dark.
Resubmit your request when you get these.


----------



## Carolinehenrik

Can you please help me authenticate this

Item Name: Balenciaga City
Item Number: 115748 3444
Seller ID: Margit
Link:  http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/4...17&rt=&road=&search=&sort=&status=&AC=2#Reply


----------



## Gracer0ni

Part 1 of pictures 
First Bag in black
Purchased from tjmaxx online
The leather doesn't smell or look like my city or mini city bags so I would love to have it authenticated. Thank you!


----------



## Gracer0ni

Part 2 of pics from post above (First bag from tjmaxx). It also didn't come with any authenticity cards besides the one pictures. Thanks so much for ur help!!


----------



## Elizabel

Elizabel said:


> Hi Ladies
> I'm not usually in the Bal forum, so I'm hoping for your expertise, please.
> 
> The following pics are for a bag available at local consignment store. Can you please let me know if it is authentic?
> 
> Many thanks in advance
> E x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332880
> View attachment 3332881
> View attachment 3332882
> View attachment 3332883
> View attachment 3332884
> View attachment 3332885
> View attachment 3332886
> View attachment 3332887
> View attachment 3332890




Hi, is anyone please able to give a second opinion on this bag? 

Thanks so much

E x


----------



## Gracer0ni

Sorry, I just saw the post on required pictures and here are 2 additional pictures (in reference to posts #499 and 500). Thanks so much.


----------



## Michelle1x

I don't have all the correct pictures for this bag yet but these first few look odd- maybe I don't need anymore pics.  What do you all think, especially the last picture?  No laughing


----------



## peacebabe

Please, pls click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication



Carolinehenrik said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City
> Item Number: 115748 3444
> Seller ID: Margit
> Link:  http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/4...17&rt=&road=&search=&sort=&status=&AC=2#Reply


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine to me. No red flag  



Gracer0ni said:


> Sorry, I just saw the post on required pictures and here are 2 additional pictures (in reference to posts #499 and 500). Thanks so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336238
> View attachment 3336239


----------



## peacebabe

This is non authentic



Elizabel said:


> Hi, is anyone please able to give a second opinion on this bag?
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> E x


----------



## peacebabe

It's non authentic



Michelle1x said:


> I don't have all the correct pictures for this bag yet but these first few look odd- maybe I don't need anymore pics.  What do you all think, especially the last picture?  No laughing


----------



## Michelle1x

peacebabe said:


> It's non authentic



Thank you for the quick response!  This bag is (apparently a copy of) - a style called "Weekender", I was not familiar with that one.  It has 3 buttons on the straps which I had not seen before.


----------



## peacebabe

Well, it was not the 3 rivet on the handles that gave a away anyway 



Michelle1x said:


> Thank you for the quick response!  This bag is (apparently a copy of) - a style called "Weekender", I was not familiar with that one.  It has 3 buttons on the straps which I had not seen before.


----------



## babybluegirl

hello ladies.  Please help authenticate 

Item #1:

Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Mini Pompon Black with G21 Gold Hardware
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID: larraine
Link: https://ssl.olx.ph/item/authentic-b...are-ID7iqxR.html?p=87&h=54ae5e0e6c#54ae5e0e6c


Item #2:

Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga The Day Shoulder/Hobo Bag in 2009 RAISIN
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID: babytopia philippines
Link: https://ssl.olx.ph/item/balenciaga-...sin-ID6OEnC.html?p=78&h=4dde520294#4dde520294

thank you!


----------



## Louliu71

Louliu71 said:


> Hello lovelies, I think I've died and gone to heaven!
> 
> This was a fashionette purchase and as I couldn't really find out much about them I was wondering if I get authenticity confirmed in here please?
> 
> So far all 4 bags that have caught my eye were deemed to be fake
> 
> It was sold as Bordeaux, but could it be rouge cerise?
> 
> THank's so much
> 
> View attachment 3334088
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334089
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334093
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334094
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334095
> 
> View attachment 3334097
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334098
> 
> View attachment 3334100







Louliu71 said:


> Oops sorry mini pompon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334101







mmd1313 said:


> Morning Louliu71
> 
> I'm 99.9% sure this authentic.  Is it possible to take a picture of the zipper head and an absolute straight on the the back of the serial plate?  If so, repost your request citing posting 473 & 474
> 
> 
> 
> Also I would like another set of eyes to comment:help::help:




Morning lovelies

I tried to get the reverse of the zipper but it's just too tight, I could just about see the 'B' and that's was it, no way to get a pic, sorry!

Here's the leather reverse of tag, hope that's better and thanks again


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Elizabel

peacebabe said:


> This is non authentic




Thanks for letting me know!

E x


----------



## Mille3012

Can someone please help me authenticate this? 
Thank you so Much!!

[
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH]3336486[/ATTACH]


----------



## cazzl

Hi

Was just wondering if I could get this authenticated

Item Name: Balenciaga Suede City
Seller: divadressing
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252358313280?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Item No.: 252358313280

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## xiaoyouaa

aalinne_72 said:


> There are missing pics of rivet (metallic part back side of handles. See post #491) and shoulder strap bale please.




Thanks aaline! Here are the pics


----------



## *~*Sparkles*~*

Hi! Please help me authenticate this Balenciaga Part Time GSH. Paper tags say color is Red  Amaranthe but seller says she bought it an Neiman Marcus and color is 2009 Raisin.

Would love this bag if it is indeed authentic and 2009 Raisin! Help!


----------



## imheavensent

Hello authenticators, pls help me authenticate this.

Item Name: BALENCIAGA GIANT STUDS IN PRALINE
Item Number: 272220996691
Seller ID: jpvlseven_usa_imports 
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/JPVL7-2-PREO...996691?hash=item3f61a2c453:g:OlkAAOSwKIpWEA0H

Thank you in advance!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, i must say that the photos on both listings are not useful for authentication. We need clear, sharp & close up photos.

Kindly click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication




babybluegirl said:


> hello ladies.  Please help authenticate
> 
> Item #1:
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Mini Pompon Black with G21 Gold Hardware
> Item Number: N/A
> Seller ID: larraine
> Link: https://ssl.olx.ph/item/authentic-b...are-ID7iqxR.html?p=87&h=54ae5e0e6c#54ae5e0e6c
> 
> 
> Item #2:
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga The Day Shoulder/Hobo Bag in 2009 RAISIN
> Item Number: N/A
> Seller ID: babytopia philippines
> Link: https://ssl.olx.ph/item/balenciaga-...sin-ID6OEnC.html?p=78&h=4dde520294#4dde520294
> 
> thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, can you take a better angle photo of the bale. Kindly click on my undersigned link to see example



Mille3012 said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this?
> Thank you so Much!!
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336492
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3336486[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336487
> View attachment 3336488
> View attachment 3336489
> View attachment 3336490
> View attachment 3336491


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, thou it looks fine, im still unsure about the metal tag. I thought suede should come with just leather tag. I hope to hear from others





cazzl said:


> Hi
> 
> Was just wondering if I could get this authenticated
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Suede City
> Seller: divadressing
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252358313280?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Item No.: 252358313280
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


----------



## peacebabe

hellp, pls post close up & sharp photos of the front of the tag again, also the rivet



*~*Sparkles*~* said:


> Hi! Please help me authenticate this Balenciaga Part Time GSH. Paper tags say color is Red  Amaranthe but seller says she bought it an Neiman Marcus and color is 2009 Raisin.
> 
> Would love this bag if it is indeed authentic and 2009 Raisin! Help!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, kindly click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication





imheavensent said:


> Hello authenticators, pls help me authenticate this.
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA GIANT STUDS IN PRALINE
> Item Number: 272220996691
> Seller ID: jpvlseven_usa_imports
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/JPVL7-2-PREO...996691?hash=item3f61a2c453:g:OlkAAOSwKIpWEA0H
> 
> Thank you in advance!


----------



## Mille3012

peacebabe said:


> Hello, can you take a better angle photo of the bale. Kindly click on my undersigned link to see example




Is this better?? Thank you xx


----------



## wobertow

Hi experts! Please help me with this one:

Item name:Balenciaga Classic Work Bag In Dark Brown Leather - Nice! 
Id no:152059762026
Seller:kelbrew1
Link: 
https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/152059762026

Thanks in advance!! [emoji8]


----------



## *~*Sparkles*~*

Hi,

Here is a close up of the tag and  pic of the rivet and handle.

Thanks!



peacebabe said:


> hellp, pls post close up & sharp photos of the front of the tag again, also the rivet


----------



## peacebabe

Looks good ! 



Mille3012 said:


> Is this better?? Thank you xx
> View attachment 3338452


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine 



*~*Sparkles*~* said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here is a close up of the tag and  pic of the rivet and handle.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## cazzl

peacebabe said:


> Hello, thou it looks fine, im still unsure about the metal tag. I thought suede should come with just leather tag. I hope to hear from others



Hi

Thanks so much for your help! Could anyone else please let us know about the leather tag. Absolutely love the suede though


----------



## ibana

Hi everyone.
Am new on the site and will like to know what's going on here...


----------



## alansgail

ibana said:


> Hi everyone.
> Am new on the site and will like to know what's going on here...


Hello ibana and welcome!
You're in the authentication forum for the brand Balenciaga. People come here when they're wanting to purchase a balenciaga bag and want to make sure they aren't getting a fake.
If you go to page 1 of this forum it will tell you the format one needs to use to get a bag authenticated.


----------



## *~*Sparkles*~*

Thank you!!!!



peacebabe said:


> looks fine


----------



## laura35

Hi everyone, I bought this City some time ago but I think it's fake... Can someone confirm? Thanks.


----------



## wobertow

Hi experts! Pls help me authenticate this purse that I recently purchased. Thank you so much! I really appreciate your help and expertise.

Item name:AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA THE PART-TIME EDITOR'S HAND BAG BLUE LEATHER VINTAGE B24867 
Id no:231892893875
Seller: tabo1220
Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/231892893875

Additional photos:










Thanks again!


----------



## kmvbs8

Hello Experts! I would greatly appreciate if this bag could be authenticated. 

Item Name: Authentic Used Balenciaga Giant 12 Gold HW Velo Sand/ Beige
 Item Number: 282010 9605 538735
 Seller ID: poginate
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152049724221?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## purseaddict76

Hello ladies,

I've already purchased this bag and paid for it.  I am pretty sure it's authentic but need your expert opinion.  Thanks in advance!

Name: balenciaga 2006 Spain day bag
Seller: aneisrose 
Item: 152068246190
Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/152068246190


----------



## peacebabe

Yes, it's non authentic



laura35 said:


> Hi everyone, I bought this City some time ago but I think it's fake... Can someone confirm? Thanks.


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag 



wobertow said:


> Hi experts! Pls help me authenticate this purse that I recently purchased. Thank you so much! I really appreciate your help and expertise.
> 
> Item name:AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA THE PART-TIME EDITOR'S HAND BAG BLUE LEATHER VINTAGE B24867
> Id no:231892893875
> Seller: tabo1220
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/231892893875
> 
> Additional photos:
> 
> View attachment 3339590
> 
> View attachment 3339591
> 
> View attachment 3339592
> 
> View attachment 3339593
> 
> 
> Thanks again!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication



kmvbs8 said:


> Hello Experts! I would greatly appreciate if this bag could be authenticated.
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Used Balenciaga Giant 12 Gold HW Velo Sand/ Beige
> Item Number: 282010 9605 538735
> Seller ID: poginate
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152049724221?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## peacebabe

Yup! It looks fine. No red flag 



purseaddict76 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I've already purchased this bag and paid for it.  I am pretty sure it's authentic but need your expert opinion.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Name: balenciaga 2006 Spain day bag
> Seller: aneisrose
> Item: 152068246190
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/152068246190


----------



## purseaddict76

Thank you!!!


----------



## Bagaholic1007

Hi Bal Authenticators!

Can you help me authenticate this please?

Item Name: Black Chevre Part Time
Link: https://ssl.olx.ph/item/authentic-balenciaga-part-time-bag-ID7iZAS.html?p=66&h=4dde520294#4dde520294

ssl.olx.ph/item/authentic-balenciaga-part-time-bag-ID7iZAS.html?p=66&h=4dde520294#4dde520294


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## wobertow

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag




Thanks peacebabe!!


----------



## penpen21

Would anyone mind helping me authenticate? Thank you for your time 

Item Name: Balenciaga City in Clover Kelly Green
Item Number: 326344897
Seller ID: Mymelicious
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Nwt-Authentic-Balenciaga-2015-Clover-Kelly-Green-City-New/326344897?st_id=18187529


----------



## laura35

peacebabe said:


> Yes, it's non authentic



Wow, that was really fast! Thank you so much for your time and dedication, hope you have a great day


----------



## LostInBal

penpen21 said:


> Would anyone mind helping me authenticate? Thank you for your time
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City in Clover Kelly Green
> Item Number: 326344897
> Seller ID: Mymelicious
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Nwt-Authentic-Balenciaga-2015-Clover-Kelly-Green-City-New/326344897?st_id=18187529



Authentic green Poker city


----------



## jang2519

Hi girls.
Please could you kindly help authenticate this Twiggy for me?

Many thanks.


----------



## penpen21

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic green Poker city


 Thank you!


----------



## laura35

laura35 said:


> Hi everyone! I bought this beauty a while ago but have never worn it since I believe it's a fake... Can someone please help me? Many thanks in advance
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga City mini in metallic gold and gold hardware



Hi again! Here are some better pictures of it 
[I took two pictures of the leather tag and attached them together; metallic leather is so hard to photograph!]
Thank you in advance


----------



## laura35

laura35 said:


> Hi again! Here are some better pictures of it
> [I took two pictures of the leather tag and attached them together; metallic leather is so hard to photograph!]
> Thank you in advance



And here are some more, thanks!


----------



## michelle217

*delete*


----------



## LostInBal

jang2519 said:


> Hi girls.
> Please could you kindly help authenticate this Twiggy for me?
> 
> Many thanks.



Authentic!


----------



## jang2519

aalinne_72 said:


> authentic!



thank you ^_^


----------



## agathamae

Hi guys,

I was wondering if you can authentic this for me. 
Bought it online awhile back.

thank you!


----------



## Speedah

I'm hoping I can get some help on this bag...I'm no Bal expert but I have some concerns after receiving it...

Item Name: Authentic-BALENCIAGA-Paris-1-999-Tassle-Arena-Giant-12-Metallic-Leather-Satchel
Item Number: 191852858711
Seller ID: sklhome
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191852858711?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thanks for your help!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



laura35 said:


> And here are some more, thanks!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine/ No red flag if it's a City in CGH



agathamae said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was wondering if you can authentic this for me.
> Bought it online awhile back.
> 
> thank you!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Non authentic



Speedah said:


> I'm hoping I can get some help on this bag...I'm no Bal expert but I have some concerns after receiving it...
> 
> Item Name: Authentic-BALENCIAGA-Paris-1-999-Tassle-Arena-Giant-12-Metallic-Leather-Satchel
> Item Number: 191852858711
> Seller ID: sklhome
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191852858711?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help!


----------



## laura35

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it's non authentic



Oh that's bad news...
Anyway, thank you very much for your time and dedication. Have a great day


----------



## agathamae

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine/ No red flag if it's a City in CGH



Yes it is. Thank you


----------



## TiteJul

Hi everyone!

Could you please help me authenticate this Pompon bag i bought on a french second hand website. For information, mirror and long strap are missing.

Item: Balenciaga Pompon
Link: https://www.flickr.com/photos/64251206@N05/

Many thanks


----------



## midori_bluez

Hi everyone,

I would like some help to authenticate this lovely papier crossbody bag that I purchased from a seller from Instagram.

Item Name: Papier Crossbody
Item Number: 20151357321
Seller ID: luxytan

Thank you


----------



## midori_bluez

Hi Everyone, 

I realized the pictures posted is too small to view properly.
Repost again... Sorry for the trouble.

Item Name : Balenciaga Papier Crossbody
Item Number : 20151357321
Seller ID : luxytan

Thanks again


----------



## Michelle1x

Hello, I am expecting that this is authentic (but lets see).............
- strap is 37" (connected at the shortest tab length) - so an extra long strap - possible red flag?


----------



## Michelle1x

more on the metal plate city.............


----------



## Michelle1x

metal plate city


----------



## LostInBal

TiteJul said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this Pompon bag i bought on a french second hand website. For information, mirror and long strap are missing.
> 
> Item: Balenciaga Pompon
> Link: https://www.flickr.com/photos/64251206@N05/
> 
> Many thanks



Authentic to me


----------



## LostInBal

Michelle1x said:


> more on the metal plate city.............



Looks authentic to me


----------



## TiteJul

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic to me




Thanks a lot Aalinne_72!!


----------



## Stinwin

Item Name: Balenciaga papier python 
Item Number: 121961655908
Seller ID: omifeenstra
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121961655908?redirect=mobile 

Please help me to authenticate! TIA


----------



## Michelle1x

aalinne_72 said:


> Looks authentic to me



Thank you very much for the quick response!!


----------



## Sukijane

Hi, can anyone authenticate for me please? 

Authentic Balenciaga bag in black leather
162042505858
regina1698
http://www.ebay.com/itm/162042505858?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Sukijane




----------



## Speedah

peacebabe said:


> Non authentic



I figured.  Thank you!!!


----------



## sugacookie

Hello,

I've never owned a Balenciaga and would love to start.  Please let me know your thoughts on these two bags.  Thanks in advance for your time and assistance!  

Item Name: $785 Balenciaga Classic Hip Taupe Lambskin Leather Bag
Item Number:  401111489939
Seller ID:  luciam8
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/785-Balenci...489939?hash=item5d641b9d93:g:5JsAAOSw2GlXHs65

Item Name:  $815 Balenciaga Agneau Perforated Brogues Hip in Cream Bag
Item Number:  401111494767
Seller ID:  luciam8
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/815-Balenciaga-Agneau-Perforated-Brogues-Hip-in-Cream-Bag-/401111494767?


----------



## frenchsab

I need help too, experts 
Balenciaga 10th Anniversary Special Edition: Lizard Embossed
Green Color

http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/s...in-city-balenciaga-vert-en-cuir-2207904.shtml


----------



## Gracer0ni

Hello 

Item name: Giant 21 Silver City
Item number: 162030360139
Seller: lotus1166
Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/162030360139

Thank you!!


----------



## Stinwin

Stinwin said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga papier python
> Item Number: 121961655908
> Seller ID: omifeenstra
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121961655908?redirect=mobile
> 
> Please help me to authenticate! TIA



I actually won the auction and to a very fair price! Normally they are at like 4K for new.. But something feels off to me and I think this is too good to be thru.. I am also struggling to find exactly the same model with that color at google.. 
I am not that in to Balenciaga yet, so please help me here! Thanks a lot


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, both listing missing photos of rivet & i need to see clear & sharp photos of the front of the tag. Back of the tag should include "MADE IN ITALY" 



sugacookie said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've never owned a Balenciaga and would love to start.  Please let me know your thoughts on these two bags.  Thanks in advance for your time and assistance!
> 
> Item Name: $785 Balenciaga Classic Hip Taupe Lambskin Leather Bag
> Item Number:  401111489939
> Seller ID:  luciam8
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/785-Balenci...489939?hash=item5d641b9d93:g:5JsAAOSw2GlXHs65
> 
> Item Name:  $815 Balenciaga Agneau Perforated Brogues Hip in Cream Bag
> Item Number:  401111494767
> Seller ID:  luciam8
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/815-Balenciaga-Agneau-Perforated-Brogues-Hip-in-Cream-Bag-/401111494767?


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, kindly click on my undersigned to see exact photos needed for authentication



frenchsab said:


> I need help too, experts
> Balenciaga 10th Anniversary Special Edition: Lizard Embossed
> Green Color
> 
> http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/s...in-city-balenciaga-vert-en-cuir-2207904.shtml


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, need to see photos of bale & rivet



Gracer0ni said:


> Hello
> 
> Item name: Giant 21 Silver City
> Item number: 162030360139
> Seller: lotus1166
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/162030360139
> 
> Thank you!!


----------



## honolulu168

Hello :  I just bought this! I also have Carol diva authenticated, but I would like to make sure. 
Thank you very much. 

Item name: Balenciaga City Rose Thulian
Item number: 162033476102
Seller: lxltd 
Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-BALENCI...3476102?ssPageName=STRK:MERWX:ACTPNL:LNLK:ITM


----------



## twistandkiss

Hi! Bought this few days ago and just wanna check the authenticity!! 

Item name: Balenciaga Giant City RGHW 














TIA!!


----------



## LostInBal

honolulu168 said:


> Hello :  I just bought this! I also have Carol diva authenticated, but I would like to make sure.
> Thank you very much.
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga City Rose Thulian
> Item number: 162033476102
> Seller: lxltd
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-BALENCI...3476102?ssPageName=STRK:MERWX:ACTPNL:LNLK:ITM



Authentic


----------



## LostInBal

twistandkiss said:


> Hi! Bought this few days ago and just wanna check the authenticity!!
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Giant City RGHW
> 
> View attachment 3342820
> 
> View attachment 3342821
> 
> View attachment 3342824
> 
> View attachment 3342827
> 
> View attachment 3342828
> 
> View attachment 3342829
> 
> 
> TIA!!



The bale photo is not in the correct angle but anyway, it´s authentic


----------



## Miletmilet

Hello

I would appreciate if you can authenticate this bag. This is being sold by an officemate and im not sure if this is authentic. 

Item Name: balenciaga city


Link to photo : http://s32.postimg.org/veb7i8kid/2016_04_30_17_19_07.png


----------



## gjaneco

Pls help authenticate. No link but seller sent me these photos directly as I saw her post on instagram--


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## gjaneco

Last photo. Also, would you know if gold leather has fading issues?


----------



## Sukijane

Hi, can anyone authenticate for me please? 

Authentic Balenciaga bag in black leather
162042505858
regina1698
http://www.ebay.com/itm/162042505858...:MEBIDX:IT


Did I give the right info?


----------



## honolulu168

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic



Hello Aalinne, 
 Thank you very much!


----------



## peacebabe

*Hello, it's non authentic



Miletmilet said:


> Hello
> 
> I would appreciate if you can authenticate this bag. This is being sold by an officemate and im not sure if this is authentic.
> 
> Item Name: balenciaga city
> 
> 
> Link to photo : http://s32.postimg.org/veb7i8kid/2016_04_30_17_19_07.png


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please click on my undersigned like to see photos needed for authentication. We still need to see photos of rivet & back of zipper head.

This is metallic gold. Yes, the metallic will wear off as usual like any other metallic bags



gjaneco said:


> Last photo. Also, would you know if gold leather has fading issues?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343008


----------



## peacebabe

Link said item's been removed



Sukijane said:


> Hi, can anyone authenticate for me please?
> 
> Authentic Balenciaga bag in black leather
> 162042505858
> regina1698
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/162042505858...:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Did I give the right info?


----------



## sugacookie

peacebabe said:


> Hello, both listing missing photos of rivet & i need to see clear & sharp photos of the front of the tag. Back of the tag should include "MADE IN ITALY"


thank you peacebabe.  I requested those photos, I will let you know.  thanks again for all your assistance!


----------



## Stinwin

Stinwin said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga papier python
> Item Number: 121961655908
> Seller ID: omifeenstra
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121961655908?redirect=mobile
> 
> Please help me to authenticate! TIA



*Bumping* the post and hoping someone can help me to authenticate it  I won the auction, but I am so unsure if it is authentic or not. Just tell me if i need to upload more pictures and I will ask the seller  TIA


----------



## Bbrat

aalinne_72 said:


> Very nice bag, the leather on this one is amazing, congrats!



Thank you!  &#128522;


----------



## nancdmd

Hello experts!  Could you please authenticate this bag for me?  Thank you in advance!

Item name:  Balenciage Day bag 
Link:https://ssl.olx.ph/item/balenciaga-day-bag-ID7iO9o.html?p=107&h=52158140be
Seller: Jmr


----------



## xiaoyouaa

Hi, can you help authentic this bag?

 Item Name : balenciaga gris chartreux giant 12 city with silver hardware


Thank you! Xoxo


----------



## Bbrat

Hello!  Would someone please authenticate this for me, please.  Thank you! 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-Amethyst-Giant-City-Bag-/231813184804?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## AyshaLovesLV

Hello Ladies

Could someone please help me authenticate this city?











Thanks for your help


----------



## LostInBal

Bbrat said:


> Hello!  Would someone please authenticate this for me, please.  Thank you!
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-Amethyst-Giant-City-Bag-/231813184804?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE



A u t h e n t i c!


----------



## LostInBal

AyshaLovesLV said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Could someone please help me authenticate this city?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3344846
> 
> 
> View attachment 3344847
> 
> 
> View attachment 3344848
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help



Authentic!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## LostInBal

xiaoyouaa said:


> Hi, can you help authentic this bag?
> 
> Item Name : balenciaga gris chartreux giant 12 city with silver hardware
> 
> 
> Thank you! Xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3344088
> View attachment 3344089
> View attachment 3344090
> View attachment 3344091
> View attachment 3344092
> View attachment 3344093
> View attachment 3344094



Authentic


----------



## LostInBal

nancdmd said:


> Hello experts!  Could you please authenticate this bag for me?  Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item name:  Balenciage Day bag
> Link:https://ssl.olx.ph/item/balenciaga-day-bag-ID7iO9o.html?p=107&h=52158140be
> Seller: Jmr



Authentic


----------



## nancdmd

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic



Yey! Thank you so much! Happiness!


----------



## babybluegirl

hello 

please help authenticate. thank you in advance!

Item name: Authentic Balenciaga Giant Grey Bag
Link: https://www.olx.ph/item/authentic-balenciaga-giant-gray-bag-ID7ku9k.html?p=1&h=a36533ea24#a36533ea24
Seller: miyako


----------



## twistandkiss

Hi please help authenticate this! 
I feel the tag looks a lil' weird 

Item name: balenciaga part time

Item num: 201568941834

Seller: alicia_m_lo 

Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/201568941834


----------



## xiaoyouaa

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic



thank you&#65281;


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello,
Could someone please authenticate this bag for me?

Thank you

Item Name: neuville
Item Number: 301945352308
Seller ID: mer-veil-yeux2010
Link: http://www.befr.ebay.be/itm/SAC-BAL...352308?hash=item464d587074:g:tSsAAOSwiYFXE8pK


----------



## Bbrat

aalinne_72 said:


> A u t h e n t i c!



Thank you! &#128512;


----------



## LostInBal

twistandkiss said:


> Hi please help authenticate this!
> I feel the tag looks a lil' weird
> 
> Item name: balenciaga part time
> 
> Item num: 201568941834
> 
> Seller: alicia_m_lo
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/201568941834



This is FAKE


----------



## LostInBal

babybluegirl said:


> hello
> 
> please help authenticate. thank you in advance!
> 
> Item name: Authentic Balenciaga Giant Grey Bag
> Link: https://www.olx.ph/item/authentic-balenciaga-giant-gray-bag-ID7ku9k.html?p=1&h=a36533ea24#a36533ea24
> Seller: miyako



Very FAKE!


----------



## LostInBal

soleilbrun said:


> Hello,
> Could someone please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Item Name: neuville
> Item Number: 301945352308
> Seller ID: mer-veil-yeux2010
> Link: http://www.befr.ebay.be/itm/SAC-BAL...352308?hash=item464d587074:g:tSsAAOSwiYFXE8pK



Very FAKE to me..


----------



## soleilbrun

aalinne_72 said:


> Very FAKE to me..



Thank you so much!


----------



## dyyong

Hi, please help with this Padlock, apology in advance that I can only attach one picture per post. TIA!!


----------



## dyyong

pic #2


----------



## dyyong

pic #3


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## dyyong

pic #4


----------



## dyyong

pic #5


----------



## dyyong

last picture


----------



## alansgail

Hello experts! This bag was asked about before a few pages back but I didn't see any answers for it so I'm wondering about it. Thanks so much!

Name: Classic Work Bag
Item #: 15206947033
Seller: kelbrew1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152069476033?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## whifi

hello, thinking of buying this Mastic City from a local seller. it looks authentic to me but would love to get a more informed opinion!


----------



## LostInBal

alansgail said:


> Hello experts! This bag was asked about before a few pages back but I didn't see any answers for it so I'm wondering about it. Thanks so much!
> 
> Name: Classic Work Bag
> Item #: 15206947033
> Seller: kelbrew1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152069476033?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Authentic to me


----------



## LostInBal

whifi said:


> hello, thinking of buying this Mastic City from a local seller. it looks authentic to me but would love to get a more informed opinion!



Very FAKE


----------



## Crirou

Hi! I would appreciate your expert opinion on this bag.
I'm thinking of buying it from a local seller who claims it is authentic and bought from a department store, but you never know for sure  
Name: seems to be Part Time RH in Seigle
Item#: 168028 2372 213048

Tag picture doesn't show "made in italy" (it is just not visible).
I've requested some additional photos (full tag, close up of rivert and zippers), but I think it looks legit.


----------



## dyyong

Hi, really appreciate someone take a look at post #614 Padlock please? TIA!!


----------



## Danaqt

Good morning from sunny Florida!
I'd really appreciate if someone could help me authenticate this mini city:
Item Name:  Balenciaga Gray with Gold Hardware Mini Edge City 
Item Number: 311596648169
Seller ID: mischf22
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Balenciaga-Gray-with-Gold-Hardware-Mini-Edge-City-Goatskin-Bag-Rtls-1545-/311596648169?ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F0%2Fe11304.m43.l3166%2F7%3Feuid%3D7b86e96ac24743f697bf04cfd665658f%26loc%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fcgi.ebay.com%252Fws%252FeBayISAPI.dll%253FViewItem%2526item%253D311596648169%2526ssPageName%253DADME%253AX%253ACOCE%253AUS%253A3166%26srcrot%3De11304.m43.l3166%26rvr_id%3D0&ssPageName=ADME:X:COCE:US:3166


----------



## LostInBal

dyyong said:


> last picture



I'm not familiar with this style but everything I've seen looks good. Can you post a pic of interior side of zip please?


----------



## LostInBal

Crirou said:


> Hi! I would appreciate your expert opinion on this bag.
> I'm thinking of buying it from a local seller who claims it is authentic and bought from a department store, but you never know for sure
> Name: seems to be Part Time RH in Seigle
> Item#: 168028 2372 213048
> 
> Tag picture doesn't show "made in italy" (it is just not visible).
> I've requested some additional photos (full tag, close up of rivert and zippers), but I think it looks legit.



Authentic part time. Is it a Sahara?


----------



## Crirou

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic part time. Is it a Sahara?



Many thanks for a quick reply! 
I believe it's a Seigle from 2010. The owner doesn't remember exactly and there are no tags left, but the color looks very simular to seigle (based on photos) and it more or less matches with the time of purchase.


----------



## LostInBal

Crirou said:


> Many thanks for a quick reply!
> I believe it's a Seigle from 2010. The owner doesn't remember exactly and there are no tags left, but the color looks very simular to seigle (based on photos) and it more or less matches with the time of purchase.



Yes it is, the code is for a Seigle!


----------



## Kim1980

Hello ladies, could I please get this bag authenticated? Many thanks for your help x

Name: Balenciaga classic first 

Item# 172192488465 

Seller: seankeo020

Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/172192488465


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Vee1227

Can someone help me authenticate this Black Bal City? It's my first bal city bag and I'm not sure what to look for as far as authenticity. Thank you in advance!!


----------



## muchstuff

Hi all, Papier Drop Bucket has arrived...not sure which pics to post, please let me know if I'm missing anything! Thanks!  (Sorry, two pics of tag back, neither of which are stellar)...


----------



## whifi

aalinne_72 said:


> Very FAKE



thank you so much! so glad i posted here


----------



## honey_babee

Name: 100% Auth Balenciaga Rasin City bag medium purple color
Item# 172179225756
Seller: aszbf0910
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-Ba...225756?hash=item2816ae7c9c:g:bsAAAOSwU0RXHTuv

Thank you so much!!


----------



## honey_babee

Name: Balenciaga Sac + Miroir Anthracite - Handbag Gorgeous!
Item# 111968931744
Seller: strustuff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111968931744?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Thank you so much!!


----------



## juliekthx

Hi ladies!
I just purchased this listing on eBay - would love some input on whether or not I should start the return process. It looks like the seller was authenticated on TPF before, so my fingers are crossed.

Item Name: AUTH BLACK Balenciaga City F/W 2006
Item Number: 111986721470
Seller ID: ohashiak
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/111986721470


----------



## SakuraSakura

http://m.kijiji.ca/women-bags-walle...1159198560&ck=CK&from=Search&ts=1462339922841










Thank you.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, lots of missing photos. Please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Also a sharper & clearer photo of back of tag. Submit photos with link again



Kim1980 said:


> Hello ladies, could I please get this bag authenticated? Many thanks for your help x
> 
> Name: Balenciaga classic first
> 
> Item# 172192488465
> 
> Seller: seankeo020
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/172192488465


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication



Vee1227 said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this Black Bal City? It's my first bal city bag and I'm not sure what to look for as far as authenticity. Thank you in advance!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346316
> View attachment 3346317
> View attachment 3346318
> View attachment 3346319
> View attachment 3346320
> View attachment 3346321
> View attachment 3346322


----------



## peacebabe

Hey hey !!! looks good. No red flag. Hope you are already liking this Drop Bucket!  




muchstuff said:


> Hi all, Papier Drop Bucket has arrived...not sure which pics to post, please let me know if I'm missing anything! Thanks!  (Sorry, two pics of tag back, neither of which are stellar)...


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Post those missing photos again together with the auction link



honey_babee said:


> Name: 100% Auth Balenciaga Rasin City bag medium purple color
> Item# 172179225756
> Seller: aszbf0910
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-Ba...225756?hash=item2816ae7c9c:g:bsAAAOSwU0RXHTuv
> 
> Thank you so much!!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



juliekthx said:


> Hi ladies!
> I just purchased this listing on eBay - would love some input on whether or not I should start the return process. It looks like the seller was authenticated on TPF before, so my fingers are crossed.
> 
> Item Name: AUTH BLACK Balenciaga City F/W 2006
> Item Number: 111986721470
> Seller ID: ohashiak
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/111986721470


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



SakuraSakura said:


> http://m.kijiji.ca/women-bags-walle...1159198560&ck=CK&from=Search&ts=1462339922841
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346730
> View attachment 3346731
> View attachment 3346732
> View attachment 3346733
> View attachment 3346734
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Post those missing photos again together with the auction link




honey_babee said:


> Name: Balenciaga Sac + Miroir Anthracite - Handbag Gorgeous!
> Item# 111968931744
> Seller: strustuff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111968931744?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Thank you so much!!


----------



## dyyong

aalinne_72 said:


> I'm not familiar with this style but everything I've seen looks good. Can you post a pic of interior side of zip please?



is this what you meant side of the zip?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## SakuraSakura

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it's non authentic




Not authentic? Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Hey hey !!! looks good. No red flag. Hope you are already liking this Drop Bucket!



Thanks peace, it's a seriously cool looking bag but, like you, I have to cut off a chunk of strap, it hangs to my knees!


----------



## alansgail

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic to me


Thank you so much, didn't get it but someone got a nice deal!


----------



## ponypie

Hi authenticators, I'd appreciate your help with this bag, thanks in advance! 

Item: officier gsh part time
Seller: magcsr1
Item number: 111986419594
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111986419594?redirect=mobile


----------



## LostInBal

dyyong said:


> is this what you meant side of the zip?



I meant back side of zip Pull, where it says "Lampo"


----------



## LostInBal

ponypie said:


> Hi authenticators, I'd appreciate your help with this bag, thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: officier gsh part time
> Seller: magcsr1
> Item number: 111986419594
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111986419594?redirect=mobile



Authentic!


----------



## AnneDavis

Hi1

Please authenticate this bag for me.

Item:  Balenciaga Calfskin Mini Papier A4 Zip Around Tote Beige Sable
Item:#:123713
Seller:  Fasionphile
Link:  http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-calfskin-mini-papier-a4-zip-around-tote-beige-sable-123713

I am confused.  The date tag indicates F/W 2015, but the color is F/W 2016 (as stated in another area on purseforum.  I know Fashionphile sells authentic bags, but the only other site I can find the color in Ratuken, which makes me uncomfortable about buying the bag.

Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## AnneDavis

Sorry.  I forgot to add that I was unable to find any beige color listed for pre-season fall or F/W 2015.

Thank you again for your help.


----------



## ponypie

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic!



Thanks aalinne!! )


----------



## dyyong

aalinne_72 said:


> I meant back side of zip Pull, where it says "Lampo"



it have nothing engrave on it.


----------



## mrspalaganas

Hey Girls! Just wanted to ask if this one is authentic. Deciding on getting it for myself. Being sold by a private seller. Please check the photos below.

Thank you in advance. :kiss:


----------



## mrspalaganas

Here's another one sisters. Just when you wanted to keep yourself from buying another one. Please help! Thanks so much lovely ladies! :kiss:


----------



## LostInBal

mrspalaganas said:


> Hey Girls! Just wanted to ask if this one is authentic. Deciding on getting it for myself. Being sold by a private seller. Please check the photos below.
> 
> Thank you in advance. :kiss:



Fake..


----------



## LostInBal

mrspalaganas said:


> Here's another one sisters. Just when you wanted to keep yourself from buying another one. Please help! Thanks so much lovely ladies! :kiss:



Authentic


----------



## LostInBal

dyyong said:


> it have nothing engrave on it.



As I told you it seems authentic to me, everything looks right!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## mrspalaganas

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic



Thank you aalinne_72! &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## dyyong

aalinne_72 said:


> As I told you it seems authentic to me, everything looks right!



awesome!! rocking her since yesterday ^_^


----------



## midniteluna

Hi Bal lovers! Can someone help me authenticate this? I've been hunting forever and the deal seems superb! 
Thank you [emoji8]

Seller ID: nicyl @ Nicole from Carousell (An app in Singapore & Malaysia)


Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga G21 City Black with Gold


----------



## Luv n bags

Can you please authenticate this? It is not an eBay item.  Thank you!


----------



## cly314

Really appreciate all the help! Thanks ahead!
Received it as a gift with all the cards - but the color doesn't seem to match the color reference. Can you let me know if it is authentic and what color is it?


----------



## Luv n bags

tigertrixie said:


> Can you please authenticate this? It is not an eBay item.  Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347868
> View attachment 3347869
> View attachment 3347870
> View attachment 3347872
> View attachment 3347873
> View attachment 3347874




I already paid for this and there seems to be some red flags.  I would like to stop this transaction as soon as I can...thanks for any help you can give me!


----------



## LostInBal

cly314 said:


> Really appreciate all the help! Thanks ahead!
> Received it as a gift with all the cards - but the color doesn't seem to match the color reference. Can you let me know if it is authentic and what color is it?
> 
> View attachment 3348077
> View attachment 3348079
> View attachment 3348080
> View attachment 3348081
> View attachment 3348082



Sorry, this is fake.


----------



## cly314

aalinne_72 said:


> Sorry, this is fake.




Thanks! Figured it could be fake - 
Just curious, Can you let me know other than color, how would you tell it is fake?


----------



## Luv n bags

tigertrixie said:


> I already paid for this and there seems to be some red flags.  I would like to stop this transaction as soon as I can...thanks for any help you can give me!




I cancelled this transaction.  Better safe than sorry!


----------



## Gracer0ni

Hi everyone  can u please authenticate this bag for me? Thanks so much!!


----------



## Gracer0ni

Oops, forgot to say- item name is City Giant 21 in anthracite. Thank you!!


----------



## midniteluna

midniteluna said:


> Hi Bal lovers! Can someone help me authenticate this? I've been hunting forever and the deal seems superb!
> Thank you [emoji8]
> 
> Seller ID: nicyl @ Nicole from Carousell (An app in Singapore & Malaysia)
> 
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga G21 City Black with Gold
> 
> View attachment 3347847
> 
> View attachment 3347848
> 
> View attachment 3347849
> 
> View attachment 3347850
> 
> View attachment 3347852
> 
> View attachment 3347853
> 
> View attachment 3347854
> 
> View attachment 3347855




Too late! The bag is sold to someone else [emoji24]


----------



## LostInBal

tigertrixie said:


> I cancelled this transaction.  Better safe than sorry!



Well done. The photos are not clear but based on them this bag is not authentic.


----------



## ionaa123

Hey folks this was a last minute bid buy on eBay. Was listed as 2009 day but I'm sure it's not and might be earlier day maybe 2006/2007, it's very discoloured from original colour as you can see from spare tassels. Needing some TLC so a wee project for summer. 

Would kindly like to make sure authentic and any opinions on year/colour. The leather is really smoshy I am certain Chèvre but could be wrong. 

Thanks in advance, and been a while hope thus works!


----------



## LostInBal

ionaa123 said:


> Hey folks this was a last minute bid buy on eBay. Was listed as 2009 day but I'm sure it's not and might be earlier day maybe 2006/2007, it's very discoloured from original colour as you can see from spare tassels. Needing some TLC so a wee project for summer.
> 
> Would kindly like to make sure authentic and any opinions on year/colour. The leather is really smoshy I am certain Chèvre but could be wrong.
> 
> Thanks in advance, and been a while hope thus works!



These pics are too small for authentication..


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Gracer0ni

Anyone able to authenticate post #670? Thank you!!


----------



## ionaa123

aalinne_72 said:


> These pics are too small for authentication..



Hi Hun 

Do they not enlarge when you click on them? Can upload large if easier. X


----------



## ionaa123

aalinne_72 said:


> These pics are too small for authentication..



































Hope this is better  x


----------



## honey_babee

peacebabe said:


> Hello, please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Post those missing photos again together with the auction link



Here you go!  http://imgur.com/a/BFh0r


----------



## LostInBal

*ionaa123*

Authentic!


----------



## ionaa123

aalinne_72 said:


> *ionaa123*
> 
> Authentic!



Thanks Hun was pretty sure it was you any guess of colour and year? X


----------



## LostInBal

honey_babee said:


> Here you go!  http://imgur.com/a/BFh0r



These are not the requiered photos for authentification.  Please,creado post 1 and post clearer pics


----------



## LostInBal

ionaa123 said:


> Thanks Hun was pretty sure it was you any guess of colour and year? X



Please,  post it here, http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...or-style-year-authenticated-bbags-940767.html

Could be an Ivory day from 05/06


----------



## seagullz

Hi please help to auth this bag from fashionphile

Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-gold-city-black-121915

It doesn't come with mirror and dustbag though

Thank you.


----------



## LostInBal

seagullz said:


> Hi please help to auth this bag from fashionphile
> 
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-gold-city-black-121915
> 
> It doesn't come with mirror and dustbag though
> 
> Thank you.



Phashionphile is a reputable seller


----------



## seagullz

aalinne_72 said:


> Phashionphile is a reputable seller



Thank you very much!


----------



## mrspalaganas

Need your help again girls! Please help me authenticate this! Thank you in advance!


----------



## LostInBal

mrspalaganas said:


> Need your help again girls! Please help me authenticate this! Thank you in advance!



Authentic and gorgeous!!


----------



## Gracer0ni

Can someone please authenticate post #670? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Danaqt

Good morning from sunny Florida!
I'd really appreciate if someone could help me authenticate this mini city:
Item Name: Balenciaga Gray with Gold Hardware Mini Edge City 
Item Number: 311596648169
Seller ID: mischf22
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/311596648169?redirect=mobile


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## LostInBal

Gracer0ni said:


> Hi everyone  can u please authenticate this bag for me? Thanks so much!!
> View attachment 3348341
> View attachment 3348342
> View attachment 3348343
> View attachment 3348344
> View attachment 3348345
> View attachment 3348346
> View attachment 3348349
> View attachment 3348350
> View attachment 3348351
> View attachment 3348352



Please, post a new photo of serial tag (back side).  Very SHARP and front one, without bending the leather tag.


----------



## LostInBal

Danaqt said:


> Good morning from sunny Florida!
> I'd really appreciate if someone could help me authenticate this mini city:
> Item Name: Balenciaga Gray with Gold Hardware Mini Edge City
> Item Number: 311596648169
> Seller ID: mischf22
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/311596648169?redirect=mobile
> View attachment 3349516
> View attachment 3349517
> View attachment 3349518
> View attachment 3349519
> View attachment 3349520



Authentic to me


----------



## Gracer0ni

aalinne_72 said:


> Please, post a new photo of serial tag (back side).  Very SHARP and front one, without bending the leather tag.




Here are the requested photos. Thank you!!


----------



## LostInBal

Gracer0ni said:


> Here are the requested photos. Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349725
> View attachment 3349726



I am sorry but, I´m not 100% sure this bag is authentic. Did you buy it at Yoogi´s Closet?.

You maybe should wait for other opinions of course, or make the bag authenticate by a professional service.


----------



## mrspalaganas

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic and gorgeous!!



Thanks aalinne_72! You never let me down. You are the best!


----------



## oreo713

Hi...this is definitely fake right?   Beware!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/balenciaga-handbag-/252382298658?hash=item3ac3284222:g:RbgAAOSw0OJXLrZy


----------



## LostInBal

oreo713 said:


> Hi...this is definitely fake right?   Beware!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/balenciaga-handbag-/252382298658?hash=item3ac3284222:g:RbgAAOSw0OJXLrZy



Non authentic, sorry.


----------



## oreo713

aalinne_72 said:


> Non authentic, sorry.



Thanks....I knew that from the Bal font.....can I report it?  I would hate for someone to get stuck with it


----------



## Gracer0ni

aalinne_72 said:


> I am sorry but, I´m not 100% sure this bag is authentic. Did you buy it at Yoogi´s Closet?.
> 
> You maybe should wait for other opinions of course, or make the bag authenticate by a professional service.




I bought it off eBay. Thanks for your help. Hopefully someone else can chime in too!


----------



## LostInBal

Gracer0ni said:


> I bought it off eBay. Thanks for your help. Hopefully someone else can chime in too!



I personally think it is non authentic, there are a few details I don't feel confortable with, sorry.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello both, this bag looks fine. 



aalinne_72 said:


> I am sorry but, I´m not 100% sure this bag is authentic. Did you buy it at Yoogi´s Closet?.
> 
> You maybe should wait for other opinions of course, or make the bag authenticate by a professional service.





Gracer0ni said:


> I bought it off eBay. Thanks for your help. Hopefully someone else can chime in too!


----------



## turtlelicious

hi ladies, can someone help to authenticate this please? according to the serial numbers it's from 2004 spring / summer in true red but the condition's really good for a 12-year old bag so i'm getting a little paranoid. 

Item Name: Balenciaga City

Pictures via links below, colour's true to the last link.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/wprpdkk714r29th/Photo 10-5-16, 12 26 45 AM.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/z7y0euztdnwtkdo/Photo 10-5-16, 12 23 17 AM.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/p2ywed6bqcohcq5/Photo 10-5-16, 12 23 12 AM.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8tmwa4n6eaipzj1/Photo 10-5-16, 12 22 23 AM.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8tmwa4n6eaipzj1/Photo 10-5-16, 12 22 23 AM.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/1uyscrcgyssm3xs/Photo 10-5-16, 12 22 00 AM.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gffanwpekpstbza/Photo 10-5-16, 12 21 37 AM.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/fmxpl3uzon9b3pz/Photo 10-5-16, 12 21 02 AM.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/4ynj59ul6zzxi20/Photo 10-5-16, 12 20 18 AM.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/x1p6uzuo6qhm0uj/Photo 10-5-16, 12 19 59 AM.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/0w7ty4ecy1ixwg7/Photo 10-5-16, 12 19 43 AM.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ywl10ldkadtipx7/Photo 9-5-16, 10 58 19 PM.jpg?dl=0

thank you!!!


----------



## peacebabe

It's non authentic



turtlelicious said:


> hi ladies, can someone help to authenticate this please? according to the serial numbers it's from 2004 spring / summer in true red but the condition's really good for a 12-year old bag so i'm getting a little paranoid.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City
> 
> Pictures via links below, colour's true to the last link.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/wprpdkk714r29th/Photo 10-5-16, 12 26 45 AM.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/z7y0euztdnwtkdo/Photo 10-5-16, 12 23 17 AM.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/p2ywed6bqcohcq5/Photo 10-5-16, 12 23 12 AM.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/8tmwa4n6eaipzj1/Photo 10-5-16, 12 22 23 AM.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/8tmwa4n6eaipzj1/Photo 10-5-16, 12 22 23 AM.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/1uyscrcgyssm3xs/Photo 10-5-16, 12 22 00 AM.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/gffanwpekpstbza/Photo 10-5-16, 12 21 37 AM.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/fmxpl3uzon9b3pz/Photo 10-5-16, 12 21 02 AM.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/4ynj59ul6zzxi20/Photo 10-5-16, 12 20 18 AM.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/x1p6uzuo6qhm0uj/Photo 10-5-16, 12 19 59 AM.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/0w7ty4ecy1ixwg7/Photo 10-5-16, 12 19 43 AM.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ywl10ldkadtipx7/Photo 9-5-16, 10 58 19 PM.jpg?dl=0
> 
> thank you!!!


----------



## JFP

Hi, just wondering if this is authentic! Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Balenciaga city bag 
Link: http://www.lovethatbag.ca/products/balenciaga-city-bag-dune?variant=13509896452


----------



## miki069

Hello girls can you help me?im not sure if this balenciaga bag is real?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



miki069 said:


> Hello girls can you help me?im not sure if this balenciaga bag is real?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351290
> View attachment 3351291
> View attachment 3351292
> View attachment 3351293
> View attachment 3351295
> View attachment 3351297


----------



## abigailch

Hi. can anyone help me to authenticate this bag for me,please?
i just got it from a reseller.it looks authentic to me but still in doubt.
because it was a good deal and fake bag is really look the same with authentic one nowadays.
Not Lampo on the back of the zipper

Item Name : BAlenciaga Mini City Metallic Edge
Link : https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ns3b9l8h8mri7k3/AAAX9XuMl9wCiaod3mS2nPEGa?dl=0

Thankyou


----------



## lcfromyny

Hello,

Can someone please help me authenticate this balenciaga bag? I made an offer and would like to purchase the bag asap! 

Item name: Balenciaga Classic Town Gris Fossile
Item no: 152066990453
Seller ID: liricfan
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...990453?hash=item2367e62175:g:hEcAAOSwKfVXHW6N


Please and thank you!


----------



## miki069

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it's non authentic




How you see it what it isnt real


----------



## Conni618

abigailch said:


> Hi. can anyone help me to authenticate this bag for me,please?
> i just got it from a reseller.it looks authentic to me but still in doubt.
> because it was a good deal and fake bag is really look the same with authentic one nowadays.
> Not Lampo on the back of the zipper
> 
> Item Name : BAlenciaga Mini City Metallic Edge
> Link : https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ns3b9l8h8mri7k3/AAAX9XuMl9wCiaod3mS2nPEGa?dl=0
> 
> Thankyou



The B on the zipper head is correct.  The usual authentication features look fine to me.  However, I'm not familiar enough with this style to authenticate comfortably.  Let's ask for corroboration/ or not, from someone with experience with the metal edge mini.


----------



## Conni618

lcfromyny said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate this balenciaga bag? I made an offer and would like to purchase the bag asap!
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Classic Town Gris Fossile
> Item no: 152066990453
> Seller ID: liricfan
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...990453?hash=item2367e62175:g:hEcAAOSwKfVXHW6N
> 
> 
> Please and thank you!



This Town is authentic to me.


----------



## lcfromyny

Thank you!!!


----------



## mellow2424

This just arrived today and I want to make sure it is authentic.  TIA! 
 Item Name: Balenciaga Classic First Chevre


----------



## LostInBal

mellow2424 said:


> This just arrived today and I want to make sure it is authentic.  TIA!
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic First Chevre



Authentic F/W 05 black City!


----------



## mellow2424

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic F/W 05 black City!




Yay! And I thought it was F/W 05. I'm learning!


----------



## LostInBal

mellow2424 said:


> Yay! And I thought it was F/W 05. I'm learning!



Take care of her, she's a holygrail!


----------



## Dyeeiane

Hi ladies, could you kindly let me know if this is authentic or not?

I bought it because it seemed to be authentic but I can get a refund if it's not. 

Item name: Balenciaga First Bag, Neiman Marcus Limited Edition 10th Anniversary
Item no: 291748185998
Seller ID: pscrown
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/291748185998

Thank you in advance.


----------



## cannella

Hi, I was hoping you could authenticate this bag, thank you.
I also wanted to know what model it is and what is that value.

thank you so much and excuse me for my bad english


----------



## paomoyugang

Hi,

 Can you please help me authenticate this Balenciaga? I going to deal with the seller tomorrow. Hopefully can get your reply by today. 
Will be very appreciated 

 Item Name: Balenciaga Giant City 
Price of selling from the seller is SGD800


----------



## mmd1313

paomoyugang said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this Balenciaga? I going to deal with the seller tomorrow. Hopefully can get your reply by today.
> Will be very appreciated
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Giant City
> Price of selling from the seller is SGD800



Morning paomoyugang
None of these pictures are helpful from the seller.  Please see my link for the required pictures that are taken straight on & close up.  Once you have them, resubmit your request & someone will help you out.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## mmd1313

Dyeeiane said:


> Hi ladies, could you kindly let me know if this is authentic or not?
> 
> I bought it because it seemed to be authentic but I can get a refund if it's not.
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga First Bag, Neiman Marcus Limited Edition 10th Anniversary
> Item no: 291748185998
> Seller ID: pscrown
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/291748185998
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Morning Dyeeiane
Listing has ended and none of these pictures are helpful for authenticating.  For future reference, please see my link for the required pictures.


----------



## mmd1313

cannella said:


> Hi, I was hoping you could authenticate this bag, thank you.
> I also wanted to know what model it is and what is that value.
> 
> thank you so much and excuse me for my bad english



Morning cannella
This BB Balenciaga is not the "Balenciaga" this forum authenticates.
Regardless, the purse looks like a knock-off


----------



## Dyeeiane

Hi again ladies, sorry about the not helpful photos earlier. I'm a newbie here.

Hopefully these are better:

Item Name: Balenciaga First City Bag, 10th anniversary Neiman marcus limited edition

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ponypie

Hi experts! Please could u give a yay or nay to this bag? Thanks 

Item: ruby (I think?) work
Item number: 262431216699
Seller: cees-010
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262431216699?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## asiatica

Hello authenticators, please help with this bag, thank you!

Item: city
Seller: giorginajo
Link: http://depop.com/giorginajo/balenciaga-nera-usata-tre-volte


----------



## amstevens714

Hello lovely authenticators,

May I ask for help on this balenciaga?

Item: first or mini?
Seller: 2ndtimearound
Item#: n/a
Link : https://instagram.com/p/BFPEJ11lQ7L/

Thank you SO much!


----------



## LostInBal

amstevens714 said:


> Hello lovely authenticators,
> 
> May I ask for help on this balenciaga?
> 
> Item: first or mini?
> Seller: 2ndtimearound
> Item#: n/a
> Link : https://instagram.com/p/BFPEJ11lQ7L/
> 
> Thank you SO much!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352807
> 
> View attachment 3352809
> 
> View attachment 3352810
> 
> View attachment 3352811
> 
> View attachment 3352812
> 
> View attachment 3352814
> 
> View attachment 3352815
> 
> View attachment 3352816



Authentic!


----------



## LostInBal

ponypie said:


> Hi experts! Please could u give a yay or nay to this bag? Thanks
> 
> Item: ruby (I think?) work
> Item number: 262431216699
> Seller: cees-010
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262431216699?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Yay, gorgeous Rubisse!!


----------



## ponypie

Thanks once again aalinne!! &#128521;&#128076;&#127995;


----------



## amstevens714

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic!




Awesome !! Thank you  thank you!


----------



## amstevens714

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic!




Hi there! I'm so sorry to bother you, but I put this in the identify thread to figure out if it was a first and Saira mentioned it was odd that a first didn't have the metal tag. I thought I would double check.[emoji5]&#65039;

Thank you!!


----------



## tamvarya

Hello, ladies, please help me to authenticate this Bal

Item: Balenciaga The City Editors 2way hand bag dark grey leather
Item number: 351729667458
Seller id: lisher0918
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-THE-CITY-Editors-2way-Hand-Bag-Dark-Gray-Leather-/351729667458?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Thank you


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, saw your post in the ID thread. Saira has answered your concern. Covered hardware in 2008 did come in leather tag 



amstevens714 said:


> Hi there! I'm so sorry to bother you, but I put this in the identify thread to figure out if it was a first and Saira mentioned it was odd that a first didn't have the metal tag. I thought I would double check.[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Thank you!!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



tamvarya said:


> Hello, ladies, please help me to authenticate this Bal
> 
> Item: Balenciaga The City Editors 2way hand bag dark grey leather
> Item number: 351729667458
> Seller id: lisher0918
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-TH...ray-Leather-/351729667458?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Thank you


----------



## worm123

Dear Authenticators: Please  authenticate this balenciaga city bag. I bought it from a private  seller, so I don't have the links. Please see attached photos. Thank you  in advance.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## amstevens714

peacebabe said:


> Hello, saw your post in the ID thread. Saira has answered your concern. Covered hardware in 2008 did come in leather tag




Hi Peacebabe! Thanks so much for chiming in  so grateful for all the help here! You are all so wonderful! [emoji177]


----------



## LostInBal

worm123 said:


> Dear Authenticators: Please  authenticate this balenciaga city bag. I bought it from a private  seller, so I don't have the links. Please see attached photos. Thank you  in advance.



Authentic but redyed,  did you know that?


----------



## tamvarya

Thank you, glad I've asked. Appreciate your help!


----------



## wobertow

Hi Experts!
Pls help me with this bag.
Thanks in advance!!![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]

Item name:Giant classic city Balenciaga handbag 
Item no:322102892613
Seller id:kcjatdesigns_8
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/322102892613

Additional photo:





Thanks all!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## LostInBal

wobertow said:


> Hi Experts!
> Pls help me with this bag.
> Thanks in advance!!![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> Item name:Giant classic city Balenciaga handbag
> Item no:322102892613
> Seller id:kcjatdesigns_8
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/322102892613
> 
> Additional photo:
> 
> View attachment 3353510
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



It is authentic.  Good deal for the auth winner!!


----------



## wobertow

aalinne_72 said:


> It is authentic.  Good deal for the auth winner!!




Thanks my dear aalinne!![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] I won it!!! First time for me to win an auction! I'm so happy! Thanks!!


----------



## asiatica

asiatica said:


> Hello authenticators, please help with this bag, thank you!
> 
> Item: city
> Seller: giorginajo
> Link: http://depop.com/giorginajo/balenciaga-nera-usata-tre-volte



Hello, mine has been missed, I hope the pics are sufficient...


----------



## LostInBal

wobertow said:


> Thanks my dear aalinne!![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] I won it!!! First time for me to win an auction! I'm so happy! Thanks!!



Congrats dear, you got a real deal!
A leather specialist should be able to repair that little hole and make it almost invisible, very beautiful color, I think it is VERD SAUGE from F/W 2011!


----------



## lounico

Hi everyone,

Can anyone take a look of this purse I am looking into in eBay? 

seller: ohashiak

pink balenciaga city bag

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Lambsk...570018?hash=item1a12fab562:g:BccAAOSwhRxXKpey

Thanx


----------



## LostInBal

lounico said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can anyone take a look of this purse I am looking into in eBay?
> 
> seller: ohashiak
> 
> pink balenciaga city bag
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Lambsk...570018?hash=item1a12fab562:g:BccAAOSwhRxXKpey
> 
> Thanx



Authentic!


----------



## asiatica

Hello aalinne, may I know why my post has been missed so I can do something about it? Blurry pics?


----------



## wobertow

aalinne_72 said:


> Congrats dear, you got a real deal!
> 
> A leather specialist should be able to repair that little hole and make it almost invisible, very beautiful color, I think it is VERD SAUGE from F/W 2011!




Thanks my dear[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] you've been so awesome and helpful and so kind, as always! i'm so happy! I finally have a work bag! I hope I can take a break from Balenciaga for now. I know my husband will feel so relieved when I do [emoji16]


----------



## Iamminda

Hi There! 

Can you please authenticate this item for me?

Item Name: Balenciaga Day 
Item Number: 322089870886
Seller ID: onquestyle
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...870886?hash=item4afe0d6626:g:sjcAAOSwn1RXImpO

I think it's missing a picture of the underside of the zipper.  Is there anything else you need?  I will ask the seller for the zipper underside and anything you need.

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## LostInBal

Iamminda said:


> Hi There!
> 
> Can you please authenticate this item for me?
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Day
> Item Number: 322089870886
> Seller ID: onquestyle
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...870886?hash=item4afe0d6626:g:sjcAAOSwn1RXImpO
> 
> I think it's missing a picture of the underside of the zipper.  Is there anything else you need?  I will ask the seller for the zipper underside and anything you need.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help.



05 Magenta Day


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> 05 Magenta Day



Thanks for your quick reply, aalinne.   Does it look authentic?  Should I get more pictures for you?   Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## worm123

Thank you Aalinne for your help. No, I don't know the bag has been redyed. A bit disappointed because its not the original color but at the same time very happy that it is an authentic bag  Thanks again and have a great day.


----------



## peacebabe

It's non authentic



asiatica said:


> Hello, mine has been missed, I hope the pics are sufficient...


----------



## joml

Hello pls authenticate. Planning to get this item. Thanks in advance 
Item: Balenciaga
Seller: BagAddicts
Link: n/a but photos have been attached


----------



## asiatica

peacebabe said:


> It's non authentic



Thank you so much for taking the time to answer


----------



## wobertow

Hi experts! Pls help me with this one. Thanks in advance!![emoji8]

Item name: BALENCIAGA DAY Navy Blue Leather Handbag Purse 100% Authentic ! 
Id no: 111987191074
Seller: trendyconsignment
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/111987191074


----------



## candiholics

Hi ladies, Would you please authenticate this city? I've been looking for the black, but barely see it on pre-own market.

Item Name: Black Balenciaga City bag RRP £1125
Item Number: 291738780656
Seller ID: loucorrigan 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291738780656?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thank you


----------



## LostInBal

joml said:


> Hello pls authenticate. Planning to get this item. Thanks in advance
> Item: Balenciaga
> Seller: BagAddicts
> Link: n/a but photos have been attached
> 
> View attachment 3354142
> View attachment 3354144
> View attachment 3354147
> View attachment 3354149
> View attachment 3354151
> View attachment 3354157
> View attachment 3354158
> View attachment 3354159



Not authentic..


----------



## LostInBal

wobertow said:


> Hi experts! Pls help me with this one. Thanks in advance!![emoji8]
> 
> Item name: BALENCIAGA DAY Navy Blue Leather Handbag Purse 100% Authentic !
> Id no: 111987191074
> Seller: trendyconsignment
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/111987191074




Authentic but looks kinda redyed?!.Let's see what other memb. have to say..
Be carefully!!


----------



## LostInBal

candiholics said:


> Hi ladies, Would you please authenticate this city? I've been looking for the black, but barely see it on pre-own market.
> 
> Item Name: Black Balenciaga City bag RRP £1125
> Item Number: 291738780656
> Seller ID: loucorrigan
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291738780656?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thank you



Please, ask seller for the correct pics for authentification,  read post one.


----------



## Iamminda

Hi aalinne!  I am sorry to trouble you.  Do you think this is authentic?  I was just wondering if your previous reply meant it's fine?   Sorry to ask for clarification -- I want to make sure I understood correctly.  Thank you very much.   




Iamminda said:


> Hi There!
> 
> Can you please authenticate this item for me?
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Day
> Item Number: 322089870886
> Seller ID: onquestyle
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...870886?hash=item4afe0d6626:g:sjcAAOSwn1RXImpO
> 
> I think it's missing a picture of the underside of the zipper.  Is there anything else you need?  I will ask the seller for the zipper underside and anything you need.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## LostInBal

Iamminda said:


> Hi aalinne!  I am sorry to trouble you.  Do you think this is authentic?  I was just wondering if your previous reply meant it's fine?   Sorry to ask for clarification -- I want to make sure I understood correctly.  Thank you very much.



There is one number on the serial that doesn´t match. Please, wait for what more opinions.


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> There is one number on the serial that doesn´t match. Please, wait for what more opinions.



Thank you for your help!  Maybe this bag is not meant to be .


----------



## wobertow

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic but looks kinda redyed?!.Let's see what other memb. have to say..
> 
> Be carefully!!




Thanks aalinne_72! Thanks for the heads up too! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## lounico

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic!


thanks a lot aaline_72


----------



## candiholics

aalinne_72 said:


> candiholics said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, Would you please authenticate this city? I've been looking for the black, but barely see it on pre-own market.
> 
> Item Name: Black Balenciaga City bag RRP £1125
> Item Number: 291738780656
> Seller ID: loucorrigan
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291738780656?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, ask seller for the correct pics for authentification,  read post one.
Click to expand...


Hi aalinne, Thank you.

Seller has added the correct photo to the listing. Would you please take a look again?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Baybeedree

Hi could you kindly authenticate this bag for me please.

Item name: Authenticate Balenciagia dark night navy, cross body shoulder bag
Item number: 272240786109
Seller Id: morroman325
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/272240786109

Thanks in advance &#128512;


----------



## Baybeedree

Hi and this bag too please. Much appreciated &#128515;

Item name: Gorgeous BALENCIAGA dark blue/navy bag, pre loved 
Item number: 262412545405
Seller Id: euroxsclothing
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262412545405

Thank you!


----------



## mmd1313

Baybeedree said:


> Hi and this bag too please. Much appreciated &#128515;
> 
> Item name: Gorgeous BALENCIAGA dark blue/navy bag, pre loved
> Item number: 262412545405
> Seller Id: euroxsclothing
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262412545405
> 
> Thank you!



Morning Baybeedree
Sorry to say........fake


----------



## mmd1313

Baybeedree said:


> Hi could you kindly authenticate this bag for me please.
> 
> Item name: Authenticate Balenciagia dark night navy, cross body shoulder bag
> Item number: 272240786109
> Seller Id: morroman325
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/272240786109
> 
> Thanks in advance &#128512;



MOrning Baybeedree
Looks good so far.  Please see this link for the right pictures http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html
Resubmit your request when you get these from the seller.


----------



## Baybeedree

Thanks for getting back to me so quickly &#128077;. Almost bought the bag.Saved me $ and disappointment


----------



## Baybeedree

Thanks, I've received the additional photos from the seller could you kind ladies let me know if it's authentic please http://imgur.com/a/hFHmr

Item name: Authenticate Balenciagia dark night navy, cross body shoulder bag
Item number: 272240786109
Seller Id: morroman325
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/272240786109

Thanks again &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## pree

Could you help me with checking the authenticity of this classic first in black? Thanks!


----------



## pree




----------



## LostInBal

pree said:


> Could you help me with checking the authenticity of this classic first in black? Thanks!
> View attachment 3355760
> View attachment 3355761
> View attachment 3355762
> View attachment 3355763
> View attachment 3355764
> View attachment 3355767
> View attachment 3355768
> View attachment 3355769



Authentic!


----------



## LostInBal

Baybeedree said:


> Thanks, I've received the additional photos from the seller could you kind ladies let me know if it's authentic please http://imgur.com/a/hFHmr
> 
> Item name: Authenticate Balenciagia dark night navy, cross body shoulder bag
> Item number: 272240786109
> Seller Id: morroman325
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/272240786109
> 
> Thanks again &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;



Not familiar with the style but the bag looks authentic to me


----------



## Peanutos

Hi! Pls authenticate this! Thank you very much in advance!

Item Name: Balenciaga Day Bag
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/51743183
additional photos requested from seller
goo.gl/photos/S54e3QwnQotLTpVT9
goo.gl/photos/q9Grq4vNjnUayeXh9
goo.gl/photos/UxNn2cSmkGUtFvXm6
goo.gl/photos/GUk8K5eskYm4fCRQ6
goo.gl/photos/Wj5f8dTK4h3KCbNq9
goo.gl/photos/TQTcoQmiQUcaK4Ld8
goo.gl/photos/XqU64rG1Nn7ovp6h9
goo.gl/photos/AZyUT3sK2MYpQWGAA


----------



## 4purse

Kindly authenticate this Balenciaga clutch for me

Item name: Balenciaga Premier Clutch
Item number: 222118876987
Seller name: "cherry-coke"
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VERY-NICE-B...876987?hash=item33b751173b:g:wM4AAOSwcL5XN0wB


----------



## Adelynne

Hello! Can you please help me authenticate this Balenciaga City bag? Pics attached. Thank you!


----------



## pree

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic!




Thank you so much!!! [emoji173]&#65039;
I bought this from a re-seller and I love it- it's such a great size, so light to carry and the leather is unique and great!


----------



## Baybeedree

Thanks @Adelynne &#128077;&#128512;


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## candiholics

candiholics said:


> Hi ladies, Would you please authenticate this city? I've been looking for the black, but barely see it on pre-own market.
> 
> Item Name: Black Balenciaga City bag RRP £1125
> Item Number: 291738780656
> Seller ID: loucorrigan
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291738780656?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thank you



Hi again, 

It has been relisted with additional photo, so I figure it would be useful updating information for your convenience.

Item Name: Black Balenciaga City bag RRP £1125
Item Number: 291764951051
Seller ID: loucorrigan 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291764951051?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

Hi.  I am reposting this because I got some additional pics from the seller.  The seller said the first number of the serial # is 1.  I also got a pic of the underside of the zipper where it says Lampos.  Thank you!!!!




Iamminda said:


> Hi There!
> 
> Can you please authenticate this item for me?
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Day
> Item Number: 322089870886
> Seller ID: onquestyle
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...870886?hash=item4afe0d6626:g:sjcAAOSwn1RXImpO
> 
> I think it's missing a picture of the underside of the zipper.  Is there anything else you need?  I will ask the seller for the zipper underside and anything you need.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Iamminda

Sorry it wouldn't let me upload both pictures -- here is the pic of the underside of the zipper.  Thank you


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



candiholics said:


> Hi again,
> 
> It has been relisted with additional photo, so I figure it would be useful updating information for your convenience.
> 
> Item Name: Black Balenciaga City bag RRP £1125
> Item Number: 291764951051
> Seller ID: loucorrigan
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291764951051?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks good. No red flag 

Im wondering if it's a 05 or 07 Magenta 



Iamminda said:


> Hi.  I am reposting this because I got some additional pics from the seller.  The seller said the first number of the serial # is 1.  I also got a pic of the underside of the zipper where it says Lampos.  Thank you!!!!





Iamminda said:


> Sorry it wouldn't let me upload both pictures -- here is the pic of the underside of the zipper.  Thank you


----------



## candiholics

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag



Thank you  Hopefully my offer will be accepted!


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks good. No red flag
> 
> Im wondering if it's a 05 or 07 Magenta



Thank you very much for your help peacebabe.  I wonder how I can find out if it's 05 or 07 -- perhaps I should submit to the Identify the color thread later.

Also a thank you to aalinne for enrouraging me to get a better pic of the seriel #.


----------



## peacebabe

You are most welcome. And im sure Saira will be able to identify it 



Iamminda said:


> Thank you very much for your help peacebabe.  I wonder how I can find out if it's 05 or 07 -- perhaps I should submit to the Identify the color thread later.
> 
> Also a thank you to aalinne for enrouraging me to get a better pic of the seriel #.


----------



## fashionatic

Hi 
Hope someone can help me authenticate this. Just bought it on eBay and received it but the dustbag looks fake in person and different than my others (both new and old kind). The bag itself however looks ok to me but since the dustbag is off I would like an expert opinion. Attached additional photos

Item Name: Velo bag
Item Number: 331850708762
Seller ID: Eastvale
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...zQZm5vGd9Co5KEm2IQ60s%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

TIA


----------



## Speedbump

Please help authenticate this. and thank you so much!! 

Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga City Bag (seller says it's from 2005)
Link (if available): https://www.instagram.com/p/BFh6IQvCYqX/?taken-by=noihsaf.bazaar


----------



## Speedbump

Speedbump said:


> Please help authenticate this. and thank you so much!!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga City Bag (seller says it's from 2005)
> Link (if available): https://www.instagram.com/p/BFh6IQvCYqX/?taken-by=noihsaf.bazaar
> 
> View attachment 3358305
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358306
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358307
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358308
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358309
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358310
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358311
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358312
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358314
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358315


 
Additional photos since there was a limit of 10...


----------



## purseaddict76

Hello ladies!

Can one of you please tell me if this bag is authentic?  Thanks in advance!

Name: authentic balenciaga bag 
Seller: shaolinninja100
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/252391239620


----------



## BellaBellissima

Hello ladies,
Please help me to find out is this Balenciaga classic bag authentic!
Thank you in advance!
s32.postimg.org/s58wwsfyd/DSC_1405.jpg
postimg.org/image/wsxt0wds1/
s32.postimg.org/85t7v862t/DSC_1407.jpg
postimg.org/image/rbsmt6if5/
s32.postimg.org/g68fmgkw5/DSC_1410.jpg

:help:


----------



## LostInBal

BellaBellissima said:


> Hello ladies,
> Please help me to find out is this Balenciaga classic bag authentic!
> Thank you in advance!
> s32.postimg.org/s58wwsfyd/DSC_1405.jpg
> postimg.org/image/wsxt0wds1/
> s32.postimg.org/85t7v862t/DSC_1407.jpg
> postimg.org/image/rbsmt6if5/
> s32.postimg.org/g68fmgkw5/DSC_1410.jpg
> 
> :help:



This is fake..


----------



## LostInBal

Speedbump said:


> Please help authenticate this. and thank you so much!!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga City Bag (seller says it's from 2005)
> Link (if available): https://www.instagram.com/p/BFh6IQvCYqX/?taken-by=noihsaf.bazaar
> 
> View attachment 3358305
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358306
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358307
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358308
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358309
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358310
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358311
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358312
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358314
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358315



Authentic


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## BellaBellissima

aalinne_72 said:


> This is fake..



Oh that's a bad news 

Thank you for your answer!!
How did you spot it's fake?
I've read a lot and compared from pics but didn/t find difference between mine and authentic...Or maybe I was blinded ;(


----------



## Adelynne

Adelynne said:


> Hello! Can you please help me authenticate this Balenciaga City bag? Pics attached. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3356483
> View attachment 3356484
> View attachment 3356485
> View attachment 3356486




Hey ladies! Any help with this one? I appreciate it


----------



## Bbrat

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-200...er-blue-EUC-/111998681121?txnId=1519597372001

Hi, everyone!  I'm not sure if my original request was posted correctly.  I'm sorry if this is a duplicate.

Would someone please be able to authenticate this for me?  I'm kind of in a bind, and I would really appreciate it. Thank you so much!


----------



## 4purse

4purse said:


> Kindly authenticate this Balenciaga clutch for me
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Premier Clutch
> Item number: 222118876987
> Seller name: "cherry-coke"
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VERY-NICE-B...876987?hash=item33b751173b:g:wM4AAOSwcL5XN0wB




Hi, I didn't get a response. Can you please authenticate this for me. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## 4purse

4purse said:


> Hi, I didn't get a response. Can you please authenticate this for me.
> Thanks in advance




Oh bummer, it sold before it could be authenticated.


----------



## Mimikins24

Bbrat said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-200...er-blue-EUC-/111998681121?txnId=1519597372001
> 
> Hi, everyone!  I'm not sure if my original request was posted correctly.  I'm sorry if this is a duplicate.
> 
> Would someone please be able to authenticate this for me?  I'm kind of  in a bind, and I would really appreciate it. Thank you so much!



I think this is the same bag already authenticated at post #651


----------



## Mimikins24

double post


----------



## Bbrat

Thank you.


----------



## miki069

How you see it?


----------



## cornflower

Hi everyone,

Please could someone authenticate this one for me.  

item name:    balenciaga city giant 12 black city rggh
item number: 222116109801
seller name:  sas61192
ebay link:      http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...109801?hash=item33b726dde9:g:aOcAAOSwJQdXCANG

many thanks


----------



## Nurmelinstripes

Is this real


----------



## Nurmelinstripes

And this


----------



## Stinehm

Hi, I hope that you would like til help me identify this purse.


Balenciaga city
Item number 115740-002123
On the metal tack the number is N 8368 R

Colour beige?


----------



## Stinehm

Picture


----------



## amstevens714

Hello lovely authenticators!

May I ask for assistance on this ?

Thank you so much for all help you might be able to provide!

Item: balenciaga flat crossbody
Seller: 2tawellesley
Item#: n/a
Link: https://instagram.com/p/BFmpgWulQ3a/











View attachment 3360184


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## shineyshine

Hi ladies. Can you please help authenticate this:

Balenciaga City Tan
http://ssl.olx.ph/item/balenciaga-city-tan-ID7mqSN.html

Thank you so much!


----------



## Elofly

Hello Girls

Can you please help me authenticate this bag, it would be my very first Balenciaga &#128525;

Item Name: Work Giant
Item Number:4818615
Seller ID: Littlecocoon
Link: http://www.videdressing.com/sacs-a-main-en-cuir/balenciaga/p-4818615.html

Thanks !


----------



## avaguo

Please authenticate this city, thank you!
Item Name: Balenciaga classic metallic edge city

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/m8mk50ia0ewckyg/AACoyUXwSqXstHXLOv31MnE7a?dl=0


----------



## Stinehm

Let me know if you need more pictures


----------



## mmd1313

avaguo said:


> Please authenticate this city, thank you!
> Item Name: Balenciaga classic metallic edge city
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/m8mk50ia0ewckyg/AACoyUXwSqXstHXLOv31MnE7a?dl=0



Morning avaguo
Please see > http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html < for the right pictures & position needed for authenticating.  Resubmit your request when you have these from the seller.


----------



## mmd1313

Elofly said:


> Hello Girls
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag, it would be my very first Balenciaga &#128525;
> 
> Item Name: Work Giant
> Item Number:4818615
> Seller ID: Littlecocoon
> Link: http://www.videdressing.com/sacs-a-main-en-cuir/balenciaga/p-4818615.html
> 
> Thanks !



Morning Elofly
Please ask seller for clear & close-up shots of the required features listed > http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html <
Resubmit your request when and someone will help you out.


----------



## mmd1313

shineyshine said:


> Hi ladies. Can you please help authenticate this:
> 
> Balenciaga City Tan
> http://ssl.olx.ph/item/balenciaga-city-tan-ID7mqSN.html
> 
> Thank you so much!



Morning shineyshine
We really need to see straight on shots of specific features listed here > http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html <  Please ask seller for these.  Resubmit your request when you get them and someone will help you out.


----------



## mmd1313

Stinehm said:


> Hi, I hope that you would like til help me identify this purse.
> 
> 
> Balenciaga city
> Item number 115740-002123
> On the metal tack the number is N 8368 R
> 
> Colour beige?



Morning Stinehm
Please see this link > http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html < for the required pictures  Once you have them, resubmit your request & someone will help you out.


----------



## mmd1313

amstevens714 said:


> Hello lovely authenticators!
> 
> May I ask for assistance on this ?
> 
> Thank you so much for all help you might be able to provide!
> 
> Item: balenciaga flat crossbody
> Seller: 2tawellesley
> Item#: n/a
> Link: https://instagram.com/p/BFmpgWulQ3a/
> 
> View attachment 3360179
> 
> View attachment 3360180
> 
> View attachment 3360181
> 
> View attachment 3360182
> 
> View attachment 3360183
> 
> View attachment 3360184
> 
> View attachment 3360185
> 
> View attachment 3360186



Morning amstevens714
Looks good so far but please ask seller for a shot of the rivet.  Example enclosed.  Resubmit your request citing your original posting number & someone will help you out


----------



## mmd1313

Nurmelinstripes said:


> Is this real



Monrning Nurmelinstripes
Please provide the eBay link to the listing
None of these pictures are useful.  Please see >http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html < for the required pictures from the seller.  Once you have these, resubmit your request & someone will help you out


----------



## RainbowRising

Hello, experts! 

I am pretty new here and I would appreciate very much your help.
A very close friend of mine found a beautiful like new Balenciaga bag online for sale in a local bulgarian classifieds site and since it is very expensive I do not want her to get burned out. Please, help us find if this bag is authentic Balenciaga or it is fake. Thank you very much!

Item Name (if you know it): she believes it is City RH
Link (if available): http://olx.bg/ad/damska-chanta-balenciaga-paris-0754c-115748-ID60t7a.html
then attach any photos 

img19.olx.bg/images_prodavalnikcom/94474542_1_800x600_damska-chanta-balenciaga-paris-0754c115748-gr-ruse_rev002.jpg

img19.olx.bg/images_prodavalnikcom/94474542_2_800x600_damska-chanta-balenciaga-paris-0754c115748-snimki_rev002.jpg

img20.olx.bg/images_prodavalnikcom/94474542_9_800x600_damska-chanta-balenciaga-paris-0754c115748-_rev002.jpg

img20.olx.bg/images_prodavalnikcom/94474542_8_800x600_damska-chanta-balenciaga-paris-0754c115748-_rev002.jpg

img21.olx.bg/images_prodavalnikcom/94474542_10_800x600_damska-chanta-balenciaga-paris-0754c115748-_rev002.jpg

img20.olx.bg/images_prodavalnikcom/94474542_12_800x600_damska-chanta-balenciaga-paris-0754c115748-_rev002.jpg

img20.olx.bg/images_prodavalnikcom/94474542_5_800x600_damska-chanta-balenciaga-paris-0754c115748-oblast-ruse_rev002.jpg

img20.olx.bg/images_prodavalnikcom/94474542_7_800x600_damska-chanta-balenciaga-paris-0754c115748-_rev002.jpg

img21.olx.bg/images_prodavalnikcom/94474542_11_800x600_damska-chanta-balenciaga-paris-0754c115748-_rev002.jpg

img21.olx.bg/images_prodavalnikcom/94474542_3_800x600_damska-chanta-balenciaga-paris-0754c115748-chanti_rev002.jpg

img21.olx.bg/images_prodavalnikcom/94474542_6_800x600_damska-chanta-balenciaga-paris-0754c115748-_rev002.jpg


----------



## mmd1313

cornflower said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Please could someone authenticate this one for me.
> 
> item name:    balenciaga city giant 12 black city rggh
> item number: 222116109801
> seller name:  sas61192
> ebay link:      http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...109801?hash=item33b726dde9:g:aOcAAOSwJQdXCANG
> 
> many thanks



Morning cornflower
Looks good so far but really need to see a clear & close up shot of the front & back of the serial plate and the underside of the zipper.  Resubmit your request when you have these & someone will help you out.


----------



## mmd1313

Morning RainbowRising
This would be a beautiful bag if it wasn't fake 
Sorry



RainbowRising said:


> Hello, experts!
> 
> 
> I am pretty new here and I would appreciate very much your help.
> A very close friend of mine found a beautiful like new Balenciaga bag online for sale in a local bulgarian classifieds site and since it is very expensive I do not want her to get burned out. Please, help us find if this bag is authentic Balenciaga or it is fake. Thank you very much!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): she believes it is City RH
> Link (if available): http://olx.bg/ad/damska-chanta-balenciaga-paris-0754c-115748-ID60t7a.html
> then attach any photos
> 
> img19.olx.bg/images_prodavalnikcom/94474542_1_800x600_damska-chanta-balenciaga-paris-0754c115748-gr-ruse_rev002.jpg
> 
> 
> img19.olx.bg/images_prodavalnikcom/94474542_2_800x600_damska-chanta-balenciaga-paris-0754c115748-snimki_rev002.jpg
> 
> img20.olx.bg/images_prodavalnikcom/94474542_9_800x600_damska-chanta-balenciaga-paris-0754c115748-_rev002.jpg
> 
> img20.olx.bg/images_prodavalnikcom/94474542_8_800x600_damska-chanta-balenciaga-paris-0754c115748-_rev002.jpg
> 
> img21.olx.bg/images_prodavalnikcom/94474542_10_800x600_damska-chanta-balenciaga-paris-0754c115748-_rev002.jpg
> 
> img20.olx.bg/images_prodavalnikcom/94474542_12_800x600_damska-chanta-balenciaga-paris-0754c115748-_rev002.jpg
> 
> img20.olx.bg/images_prodavalnikcom/94474542_5_800x600_damska-chanta-balenciaga-paris-0754c115748-oblast-ruse_rev002.jpg
> 
> img20.olx.bg/images_prodavalnikcom/94474542_7_800x600_damska-chanta-balenciaga-paris-0754c115748-_rev002.jpg
> 
> img21.olx.bg/images_prodavalnikcom/94474542_11_800x600_damska-chanta-balenciaga-paris-0754c115748-_rev002.jpg
> 
> img21.olx.bg/images_prodavalnikcom/94474542_3_800x600_damska-chanta-balenciaga-paris-0754c115748-chanti_rev002.jpg
> 
> img21.olx.bg/images_prodavalnikcom/94474542_6_800x600_damska-chanta-balenciaga-paris-0754c115748-_rev002.jpg


----------



## cornflower

Many thanks for taking a look mmd1313.  I will ask the seller if she could do the requested pics 
Much appreciated


----------



## mmd1313

Adelynne said:


> Hey ladies! Any help with this one? I appreciate it



Please see this link > http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html < for the required pictures.
Resubmit your request when you have them & someone will help you out.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## mmd1313

cornflower said:


> Many thanks for taking a look mmd1313.  I will ask the seller if she could do the requested pics
> Much appreciated



You're welcome cornflower.  Hopefully the seller will provide good pictures


----------



## Margit_br

Hi,

Can you help me authenticate this City from 2012?

Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## Margit_br

And also this City from 2006

Thanks again [emoji4]


----------



## RainbowRising

mmd1313 said:


> Morning RainbowRising
> This would be a beautiful bag if it wasn't fake
> Sorry



Thank you very much, mmd1313!


----------



## avaguo

mmd1313 said:


> Morning avaguo
> Please see > http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html < for the right pictures & position needed for authenticating.  Resubmit your request when you have these from the seller.


I have uploaded more pictures of the Balenciaga classic metallic edge city, thank you!

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/m8mk50ia0ewckyg/AACoyUXwSqXstHXLOv31MnE7a?dl=0


----------



## amstevens714

amstevens714 said:


> Hello lovely authenticators!
> 
> May I ask for assistance on this ?
> 
> Thank you so much for all help you might be able to provide!
> 
> Item: balenciaga flat crossbody
> Seller: 2tawellesley
> Item#: n/a
> Link: https://instagram.com/p/BFmpgWulQ3a/
> 
> View attachment 3360179
> 
> View attachment 3360180
> 
> View attachment 3360181
> 
> View attachment 3360182
> 
> View attachment 3360183
> 
> View attachment 3360184
> 
> View attachment 3360185
> 
> View attachment 3360186







mmd1313 said:


> Morning amstevens714
> 
> Looks good so far but please ask seller for a shot of the rivet.  Example enclosed.  Resubmit your request citing your original posting number & someone will help you out




Thank you so much for the response MMD! I can't seem to find a rivet on this bag. Is it possible for someone to let me know where I might be able to find it? Sorry for the extra help needed:/


----------



## diYchante

Hi can you please authenticate this City. I saw it at a consignment shop. I also think the colour is Glycine from 2012? 
Thank you so much!
 Here's the photos..


----------



## Stinehm

mmd1313 said:


> Morning Stinehm
> Please see this link > http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html < for the required pictures  Once you have them, resubmit your request & someone will help you out.



Thank you very much, I find it at little difficult to upload the pictures (tecnicality) but I will try


----------



## Stinehm

Picture


----------



## Stinehm

Picture 3


----------



## Stinehm

Picture 4


----------



## Stinehm

Picture 5


----------



## Stinehm

Picture 6


----------



## Stinehm

Thank you very much, I've uploaded some more pictures.
Regards from Stine


----------



## LolaMay66

Hi, I have seen this bag on UK eBay but not sure if it is authenticate & worried as the Seller has no feedback.

I would be really grateful if you guys could take a look & let me know what you think. Thanks

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272237695540?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## fashionatic

Sorry that I am reposting,but did not get a response so trying again 




fashionatic said:


> Hi
> Hope someone can help me authenticate this. Just bought it on eBay and received it but the dustbag looks fake in person and different than my others (both new and old kind). The bag itself however looks ok to me but since the dustbag is off I would like an expert opinion. Attached additional photos
> 
> Item Name: Velo bag
> Item Number: 331850708762
> Seller ID: Eastvale
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...zQZm5vGd9Co5KEm2IQ60s%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> TIA


----------



## Iamminda

Hello

Can you please authenticate this for me?  i got additional pics of the zipper underside, bale and rivet but they sent it in a dropbox format which I don't know how to attach here.  I will tried to add them in the next post somehow.  Thank you for your help.

Item Name: 2008 City
Item # 222112866261
Seller ID: annsfabfinds
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...866261?hash=item33b6f55fd5:g:EgMAAOSwT~9WiutF


----------



## Iamminda

Iamminda said:


> Hello
> 
> Can you please authenticate this for me?  i got additional pics of the zipper underside, bale and rivet but they sent it in a dropbox format which I don't know how to attach here.  I will tried to add them in the next post somehow.  Thank you for your help.
> 
> Item Name: 2008 City
> Item # 222112866261
> Seller ID: annsfabfinds
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...866261?hash=item33b6f55fd5:g:EgMAAOSwT~9WiutF





Hi again.  Here are the additional pics.  Thank you.


----------



## Conni618

Margit_br said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this City from 2012?
> 
> Thanks [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3360506
> View attachment 3360508
> View attachment 3360509
> View attachment 3360510
> View attachment 3360511
> View attachment 3360512
> View attachment 3360513




I'm not able to authenticate this, but I may be erring on the side of caution.  Please re-post if someone doesn't jump in with a second opinion.


----------



## Conni618

Margit_br said:


> And also this City from 2006
> 
> Thanks again [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3360517
> View attachment 3360518
> View attachment 3360519
> View attachment 3360520
> View attachment 3360521
> View attachment 3360522
> View attachment 3360523




This bag too has a detail that is "off."   Let's see if someone else can authenticate it.  

I will attempt to PM you about these two bags.


----------



## Conni618

amstevens714 said:


> Thank you so much for the response MMD! I can't seem to find a rivet on this bag. Is it possible for someone to let me know where I might be able to find it? Sorry for the extra help needed:/
> 
> View attachment 3360639
> 
> View attachment 3360640
> 
> View attachment 3360641



Your Flat Crossbody is authentic in my opinion.  (One of the few newer styles about which I'm confident).


----------



## Conni618

Iamminda said:


> Hi again.  Here are the additional pics.  Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3360890
> 
> View attachment 3360891
> 
> View attachment 3360892
> 
> View attachment 3360893



Another beauty about which I'm happily confident.  Authentic to me.


----------



## Conni618

fashionatic said:


> Sorry that I am reposting,but did not get a response so trying again



I see no red flags, but would like to see a rivet for more confidence.  (Responding to post #841)


----------



## fashionatic

Conni618 said:


> I see no red flags, but would like to see a rivet for more confidence.  (Responding to post #841)



Thank you  Please see attached photos. Did you notice the dustbag from my previous post? Doesn't it look fake? Different font than on both my old style and new style balenciaga dustbags from other bags. The bag itself seems authentic to me, but not the dustbag which was included.


----------



## Conni618

avaguo said:


> I have uploaded more pictures of the Balenciaga classic metallic edge city, thank you!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/m8mk50ia0ewckyg/AACoyUXwSqXstHXLOv31MnE7a?dl=0



This looks good to me.  I'm not familar enough with the new chevre leather to be completely confident about the back of the tag imprints, but I'd be comfortable enough to purchase it.


----------



## Iamminda

Conni618 said:


> Another beauty about which I'm happily confident.  Authentic to me.



Thank you so much for your help.  I greatly appreciate it .


----------



## Conni618

fashionatic said:


> Thank you  Please see attached photos. Did you notice the dustbag from my previous post? Doesn't it look fake? Different font than on both my old style and new style balenciaga dustbags from other bags. The bag itself seems authentic to me, but not the dustbag which was included.



Your bag looks authentic to me.  

I don't care for the dustbag either.  Incorrect font for a new bag, and the ink looks imperfectly stamped.  However, I can't tell what the texture of the bag is in the photo.

I've been the unhappy recipient of more than one fake dustbag purchased on ebay, and it's pretty unmistakable when a fake one is in your hand. I got one that is more like pillowcase material than the authentic, fairly open weave cotton I was expecting. :shame:


----------



## Stinehm

Hi, I hope that you would like til help me identify this purse.


Balenciaga city
Item number 115740-002123
On the metal tack the number is N 8368 R

Colour beige?


----------



## Stinehm

Picture


----------



## Stinehm

Picture


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Stinehm

Picture zip


----------



## Stinehm

Pic


----------



## Stinehm

Pic City


----------



## amstevens714

Conni618 said:


> Your Flat Crossbody is authentic in my opinion.  (One of the few newer styles about which I'm confident).




Thank you so much!!! [emoji177]


----------



## Bbrat

http://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTHENTIC...OLD-HARDWARE-/111999841463?nav=SELLING_ACTIVE

Hello:  Would someone please help to authenticate this bag for me?  I really appreciate it.  Thank you.


----------



## Peanutos

Peanutos said:


> Hi! Pls authenticate this! Thank you very much in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Day Bag
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/51743183
> additional photos requested from seller
> goo.gl/photos/S54e3QwnQotLTpVT9
> goo.gl/photos/q9Grq4vNjnUayeXh9
> goo.gl/photos/UxNn2cSmkGUtFvXm6
> goo.gl/photos/GUk8K5eskYm4fCRQ6
> goo.gl/photos/Wj5f8dTK4h3KCbNq9
> goo.gl/photos/TQTcoQmiQUcaK4Ld8
> goo.gl/photos/XqU64rG1Nn7ovp6h9
> goo.gl/photos/AZyUT3sK2MYpQWGAA



Hi, reposting this as i think it was missed out. Many thanks!


----------



## peacebabe

I do believe both are non authentic too. 



Conni618 said:


> I'm not able to authenticate this, but I may be erring on the side of caution.  Please re-post if someone doesn't jump in with a second opinion.





Conni618 said:


> This bag too has a detail that is "off."   Let's see if someone else can authenticate it.
> 
> I will attempt to PM you about these two bags.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine to me. No red flag 



Stinehm said:


> Pic City


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, pls post a direct & sharp photo of the rivet



Bbrat said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTHENTIC...OLD-HARDWARE-/111999841463?nav=SELLING_ACTIVE
> 
> Hello:  Would someone please help to authenticate this bag for me?  I really appreciate it.  Thank you.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, pls post closed up & sharp photo of the front & back og the leather tag again. Make sure the "MADE IN ITALY" at the back of the tag is clearly visible too



Peanutos said:


> Hi, reposting this as i think it was missed out. Many thanks!


----------



## Stinehm

Thank you very much &#128522;


----------



## MishaTo

Is this City authentic??


----------



## LostInBal

MishaTo said:


> Is this City authentic??
> 
> View attachment 3361392
> View attachment 3361393
> View attachment 3361394
> View attachment 3361395
> View attachment 3361396
> View attachment 3361397



Authentic


----------



## Bbrat

Re:  Post 864

& sharp photo of the rivet

Originally Posted by Bbrat
http://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTHENTIC-...SELLING_ACTIVE

Hello: Would someone please help to authenticate this bag for me? I really appreciate it. Thank you. 

I tried to capture a clearer shot of the rivet.  That's a shadow that's showing on the top portion of rivet.  Sorry.


----------



## Bbrat

Re:  Post 864

I also included a photo of the threading in the top tag.  I hope it helps.  And thank you so much for responding.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## MishaTo

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic




Thanks for your opinion [emoji6][emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## ADM90

Item Name: Balenciaga work
Item Number: 48670609
Seller ID:emmyemmy
Link: http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/balenciaga-taske-work/48670609?forum=140&road=my_items

Hi Ladies, will you please help with authenticate this Balenciaga bag . Thanks in advance


----------



## I.love.bale.

Hi! Please authenticate this malenciaga metallic edge black. Thanks.


----------



## Adelynne

Hi ladies! Can you please help me authenticate this city? Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, pls click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication



ADM90 said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga work
> Item Number: 48670609
> Seller ID:emmyemmy
> Link: http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/balenciaga-taske-work/48670609?forum=140&road=my_items
> 
> Hi Ladies, will you please help with authenticate this Balenciaga bag . Thanks in advance


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



I.love.bale. said:


> Hi! Please authenticate this malenciaga metallic edge black. Thanks.


----------



## siygrace11

Hi!! Can someone authenticate this? Also can anyone identify this style?
Thank you!!


----------



## siygrace11

Pic2


----------



## siygrace11

Pic3


----------



## siygrace11

Pic4


----------



## siygrace11

Pic5


----------



## peacebabe

This is a City.....

And pls click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication



siygrace11 said:


> Hi!! Can someone authenticate this? Also can anyone identify this style?
> Thank you!!


----------



## I.love.bale.

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it's non authentic



Really? Hou can you say its non authentic if you dont mind? Thanks!&#128522;


----------



## ADM90

I attach extra photos


----------



## ADM90

Another photo


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ADM90

Third photo


----------



## ADM90

Fourth photo


----------



## ADM90

Fifth photo


----------



## ADM90

Sixth photo


----------



## ADM90

Seventh


----------



## Bbrat

Hi.  I reposted a pic of the rivet in Post 869.  I also added a pic of the threading on the front of the tag.  Thanks for your help.  I really appreciate. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Bbrat

peacebabe said:


> Hello, pls post a direct & sharp photo of the rivet



Sorry for the double posts.  I didn't think it went through.  Post 864. I reposted the rivet pic and front of tag pic.  I hope it helps.  And thank you for taking the time to help me with this.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Bbrat

Bbrat said:


> Sorry for the double posts.  I didn't think it went through.  Post 864. I reposted the rivet pic and front of tag pic.  I hope it helps.  And thank you for taking the time to help me with this.  I really appreciate it.



http://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTHENTIC-2014-BALENCIAGA-GIANT-12-CITY-BAG-CHARBON-DARK-BROWN-GOLD-HARDWARE-/111999841463?txnId=1521760857001


----------



## traveler727

Hi everyone!  Can anyone authenticate this bag for me?  Thank you so much for your help!

Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA the first bag (blue)
Item Number: 56ab86a36a58303449001c9f
Seller ID:Asami's Closet
@aaaaachan
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-the-first-bag-blue-56ab86a36a58303449001c9f


----------



## raclettelover

Hi ladies balenciaga newbie here can anyone help me authenticate this? I just went through the season colors and the tag and I dont think its quite right


----------



## Margit_br

Hi,

Do you think this Work with CGH is authentic?

Thanks


----------



## Bbrat

Bbrat said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTHENTIC-2014-BALENCIAGA-GIANT-12-CITY-BAG-CHARBON-DARK-BROWN-GOLD-HARDWARE-/111999841463?txnId=1521760857001



I apologized for posting in the wrong thread.  Truly sorry.  But can someone please help authenticate this bag?  I believe it's authentic, but I need some confirmation.  I truly appreciate it.  Thank you!  Posts 864 and 869, I believe.


----------



## Margit_br

Can you also please help with this Hip? 

Thanks again! [emoji6][emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## kmvbs8

Hello,
The seller has uploaded additional pics to authenticate. Thank you!
Item Name: Authentic Used Balenciaga Giant 12 Gold HW Velo Sand/ Beige $1,985.00
Item Number: 152092203145
Seller ID: poginate

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-U...203145?hash=item236966d889:g:XIwAAOSwgApXCwHQ


----------



## Bbrat

peacebabe said:


> Hello, pls post a direct & sharp photo of the rivet



That's a shadow on the top left of the rivet.  Just couldn't get it right.  Sorry.  I'm also attaching a pic of the top tag to show threading.  I hope it's helpful.  Thank you for your help. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3361412&stc=1&d=1463834585

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3361410&stc=1&d=1463833891


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, lookd fine. No red flag 



ADM90 said:


> Third photo


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, lookd fine. No red flag 



Bbrat said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTHENTIC-2014-BALENCIAGA-GIANT-12-CITY-BAG-CHARBON-DARK-BROWN-GOLD-HARDWARE-/111999841463?txnId=1521760857001


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, pls click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication



traveler727 said:


> Hi everyone!  Can anyone authenticate this bag for me?  Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA the first bag (blue)
> Item Number: 56ab86a36a58303449001c9f
> Seller ID:Asami's Closet
> @aaaaachan
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-the-first-bag-blue-56ab86a36a58303449001c9f


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine/ No red flag 



Margit_br said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you think this Work with CGH is authentic?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 3362608
> View attachment 3362610
> View attachment 3362611
> View attachment 3362613
> View attachment 3362615
> View attachment 3362616


----------



## peacebabe

Need photos of rivet & front of tag



Margit_br said:


> Can you also please help with this Hip?
> 
> Thanks again! [emoji6][emoji106]&#127996;
> 
> View attachment 3362639
> View attachment 3362640
> View attachment 3362641
> View attachment 3362642
> View attachment 3362644
> View attachment 3362645


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, pls click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Kindly make sure ALL photos required are present before you post again



kmvbs8 said:


> Hello,
> The seller has uploaded additional pics to authenticate. Thank you!
> Item Name: Authentic Used Balenciaga Giant 12 Gold HW Velo Sand/ Beige $1,985.00
> Item Number: 152092203145
> Seller ID: poginate
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-U...203145?hash=item236966d889:g:XIwAAOSwgApXCwHQ


----------



## Bbrat

peacebabe said:


> Hello, lookd fine. No red flag



THANK YOU, peacebabe.  &#9996;&#127996;&#65039;&#9996;&#127996;&#128512;


----------



## almondsunn

PLEASE AUTHENTICATE

BALENCIAGA GIANT 12 GOLD CITY 
Rouge Coquelicot

Bought this from an online seller on instagram...

Thank you very much.


----------



## alichelsealyn

Thrift store near me, from their online shop.
Item Name: BALENCIAGA CLASSIC CITY BAG
Seller: Front and Company
Link: http://www.frontandcompany.com/shop/balenciaga-classic-city-bag/

(also, does anyone know if the missing hardware studs are replaceable by balenciaga?) 
Thank you!


----------



## redbeansmoothie

hello, I would greatly appreciate any help authenticating this 2010 City Tomate. Thank you.


----------



## LostInBal

redbeansmoothie said:


> hello, I would greatly appreciate any help authenticating this 2010 City Tomate. Thank you.



Authentic


----------



## LostInBal

alichelsealyn said:


> Thrift store near me, from their online shop.
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA CLASSIC CITY BAG
> Seller: Front and Company
> Link: http://www.frontandcompany.com/shop/balenciaga-classic-city-bag/
> 
> (also, does anyone know if the missing hardware studs are replaceable by balenciaga?)
> Thank you!



NON authentic.


----------



## LostInBal

almondsunn said:


> PLEASE AUTHENTICATE
> 
> BALENCIAGA GIANT 12 GOLD CITY
> Rouge Coquelicot
> 
> Bought this from an online seller on instagram...
> 
> Thank you very much.



Look good to me


----------



## almondsunn

Thank you! 

Does the 2015 Giant 12 Gold City really have "B" under the zipper instead of "Lampo"?


----------



## alichelsealyn

aalinne_72 said:


> NON authentic.



Uh oh, that's not good.  should I let them know?
Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## mmd1313

alichelsealyn said:


> Uh oh, that's not good.  should I let them know?
> Thank you!



Afternoon alichelsealyn
Originally Posted by aalinne_72
NON authentic.

They probably know already, that is why it's priced so low


----------



## alichelsealyn

mmd1313 said:


> Afternoon alichelsealyn
> Originally Posted by aalinne_72
> NON authentic.
> 
> They probably know already, that is why it's priced so low



Good point! Is there somewhere on the Balenciaga forum I can find indicators for fakes? I'm completely new to Balenciaga


----------



## Margit_br

Hi,

What's your opinion of this bag? Authentic or not? 

Thanks


----------



## Margit_br

Do you know if vestiaire collective is a trusted place to buy designer bags?? Do they always authenticate the bags they sell online??


----------



## MishaTo

Hello girls [emoji4]

Can you authenticate this City GH?? [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Louliu71

Hello lovelies, wonder if you could help me with this mini pompon please

it was described as like new and only used once - however I have my doubts as the inside is mucky and I can feel what appears to be loose cardboard inside the lining which I think is part of the base. The lining is really thin in places too



































Many thanks


----------



## 4bratz

Louliu71 said:


> Hello lovelies, wonder if you could help me with this mini pompon please
> 
> it was described as like new and only used once - however I have my doubts as the inside is mucky and I can feel what appears to be loose cardboard inside the lining which I think is part of the base. The lining is really thin in places too
> 
> View attachment 3364994
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364995
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364996
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364997
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364998
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365003
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365004
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365005
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365010
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365012
> 
> 
> Many thanks



Hi, I'm not an expert but from my observation the bag is fake. The serial number is for part-time giant 21 bag. I saw the same bag selling on ebay uk. Thanks.


----------



## Louliu71

4bratz said:


> Hi, I'm not an expert but from my observation the bag is fake. The serial number is for part-time giant 21 bag. I saw the same bag selling on ebay uk. Thanks.




Thank you, I've requested a return anyhow as the condition isn't as described and it just feels off when compared to my new genuine one with gold hardware - the seller is being difficult so wanted the extra oomph knowing if it was genuine or not


----------



## mmd1313

alichelsealyn said:


> Good point! Is there somewhere on the Balenciaga forum I can find indicators for fakes? I'm completely new to Balenciaga



Morning alichelsealyn
You can report them on eBay half way down the listing & link located on the right.  eBay may or may not do anything.

But the ladies here > http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-shopping/a-place-for-the-fakes-447126-117.html < take notice


----------



## mmd1313

Margit_br said:


> Hi,
> 
> What's your opinion of this bag? Authentic or not?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 3364493
> View attachment 3364494
> View attachment 3364495
> View attachment 3364497
> View attachment 3364499



Morning Margit_br
Please ask seller for straight on & close up shots of the require features listed here > http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html <  The ones shown are off angle & or dark
Resubmit your request & soneone will help you out.


----------



## Margit_br

mmd1313 said:


> Morning Margit_br
> 
> Please ask seller for straight on & close up shots of the require features listed here > http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html <  The ones shown are off angle & or dark
> 
> Resubmit your request & soneone will help you out.




Ok, I'll try again:


----------



## alichelsealyn

Went to this store in person last week with my mom. Asked them how/who authenticates their bags and they said they have an authenticator come in. Not sure how I feel about that as there's no way to find out who the authenticator is and read reviews or anything. Here's two Balenciaga bags:

Name: Balenciaga Classic Kraft Bag
Seller: Modaselle
Link: https://www.modaselle.com/balenciaga-classic-kraft-bag/

Name: Balenciaga Pink Lambskin Classic City Bag
Seller: Modaselle
Link: https://www.modaselle.com/balenciaga-pink-lambskin-classic-city-bag-1/

Thanks so much! I really appreciate it


----------



## Livee

Item Name:Balenciaga Classic City Lambskin Hand Carry and Shoulder Bag
Seller: Outstock
Link: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...38.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks:))


----------



## St.Germain

Hello,

Please authenticate the Balenciaga bag in the link below. Thank you!


Item Name: Balenciaga City
Item Number: 121982018074
Seller ID: berrybag82
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Balencia...018074?hash=item1c66b1e21a:g:acgAAOSwt7pXMS9X


----------



## KieleeC

Hello may I have this authenticated please 

Item name: Authentic Balenciaga Metallic Rdge City Bag, Black MINT
Item number: 182147557655
Site: Ebay
Seller: closetqueen1025
Item link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-Metallic-Edge-City-Bag-Black-MINT-/182147557655?nav=SEARCH

Thank you Ladies for your help xx


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## StelliR

Hi, Overstock has some Balenciaga bags right now.  Are these authentic?
http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...efccid=XGKI6H43QMGKEU2HEJOEHLDILE&searchidx=1

Thank you!


----------



## s.tighe

Louliu71 said:


> Hello lovelies, wonder if you could help me with this mini pompon please
> 
> it was described as like new and only used once - however I have my doubts as the inside is mucky and I can feel what appears to be loose cardboard inside the lining which I think is part of the base. The lining is really thin in places too
> 
> View attachment 3364994
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364995
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364996
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364997
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364998
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365003
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365004
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365005
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365010
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365012
> 
> 
> Many thanks



This mini pompon is fake.


----------



## Louliu71

s.tighe said:


> This mini pompon is fake.




Many thanks for confirming my suspicions 

Seller has accepted the return and I will keep an eye out if re listed and report as required as she was being rather difficult at first


----------



## mmd1313

StelliR said:


> Hi, Overstock has some Balenciaga bags right now.  Are these authentic?
> http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...efccid=XGKI6H43QMGKEU2HEJOEHLDILE&searchidx=1
> 
> Thank you!



Morning StelliR
Please see my link for the required pictures.
Good luck in getting these from overstock!  Repost your request if you get them.


----------



## mmd1313

KieleeC said:


> Hello may I have this authenticated please
> 
> Item name: Authentic Balenciaga Metallic Rdge City Bag, Black MINT
> Item number: 182147557655
> Site: Ebay
> Seller: closetqueen1025
> Item link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Bal...-City-Bag-Black-MINT-/182147557655?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thank you Ladies for your help xx



Morning KieleeC
Unable to authenticate with the pictures listed on eBay.  Please ask seller for the required pictures listed in my link.  Repost when you get them from the seller & someone will help you out.


----------



## mmd1313

St.Germain said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please authenticate the Balenciaga bag in the link below. Thank you!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City
> Item Number: 121982018074
> Seller ID: berrybag82
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Balencia...018074?hash=item1c66b1e21a:g:acgAAOSwt7pXMS9X



Morning St.Germain
Please ask seller for straight on & close up shot of the required pictures listed in my link.  Repost these when you get them from the seller & someone will help you out.


----------



## mmd1313

Margit_br said:


> Hi,
> 
> What's your opinion of this bag? Authentic or not?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 3364493
> View attachment 3364494
> View attachment 3364495
> View attachment 3364497
> View attachment 3364499



Morning Margit_br

Looks good.  If you are interested in year & make, you can post your request with the required pictures to > http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...-style-year-authenticated-bbags-940767-6.html <  The ladies are great there


----------



## mmd1313

Livee said:


> Item Name:Balenciaga Classic City Lambskin Hand Carry and Shoulder Bag
> Seller: Outstock
> Link: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...when you get them.  Someone will help you out


----------



## mmd1313

alichelsealyn said:


> Went to this store in person last week with my mom. Asked them how/who authenticates their bags and they said they have an authenticator come in. Not sure how I feel about that as there's no way to find out who the authenticator is and read reviews or anything. Here's two Balenciaga bags:
> 
> Name: Balenciaga Classic Kraft Bag
> Seller: Modaselle
> Link: https://www.modaselle.com/balenciaga-classic-kraft-bag/
> 
> Name: Balenciaga Pink Lambskin Classic City Bag
> Seller: Modaselle
> Link: https://www.modaselle.com/balenciaga-pink-lambskin-classic-city-bag-1/
> 
> Thanks so much! I really appreciate it



Morning alichelsealyn

Both are missing the required feature.  Please ask seller for straight on & close up shots listed in my link.  Repost your request when you get these & someone will help you out.


----------



## mmd1313

MishaTo said:


> Hello girls [emoji4]
> 
> Can you authenticate this City GH?? [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3364968
> View attachment 3364969
> View attachment 3364970
> View attachment 3364971
> View attachment 3364972
> View attachment 3364973
> View attachment 3364974
> View attachment 3364975



Morning MishaTo
No red flags.
Please ask seller to take an additional straight-on & close up picture which is lighter & sharper of the back of the serial plate.  Resubmit your request & someone will help you out


----------



## StelliR

Has anyone purchased Balenciaga from Overstock?  Are these authentic?  Thank you
http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...stick-Red/11807534/product.html?TID=CartLayer


----------



## Iamminda

Hi.  Can you please help me authenticate this bag?  i am not sure if you can access the site since i think you may have to join so i will post pictures in the next post.  Thank you very much for your help.

Item: Balenciaga Black First
Item#: 15999217
Seller: Sam
Link:  https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-leather-first-satchel-black-15999217/?tref=category


----------



## Iamminda

Iamminda said:


> Hi.  Can you please help me authenticate this bag?  i am not sure if you can access the site since i think you may have to join so i will post pictures in the next post.  Thank you very much for your help.
> 
> Item: Balenciaga Black First
> Item#: 15999217
> Seller: Sam
> Link:  https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-leather-first-satchel-black-15999217/?tref=category




Hi again.  Here are the pics.  (Sorry for the low quality.). Thanks so much.


----------



## peacebabe

Hi there! Looks good to me. No red flag 



Iamminda said:


> Hi again.  Here are the pics.  (Sorry for the low quality.). Thanks so much.
> 
> View attachment 3366863
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366864
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366865
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366866
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366867
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366868
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366870
> 
> View attachment 3366871


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Hi there! Looks good to me. No red flag



Many thanks peacebabe.  Really appreciate your help.  Now comes the hard part -- should I or should I not?   LOL.   Will sleep on it.   Thx again.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## LostInBal

Iamminda said:


> Many thanks peacebabe.  Really appreciate your help.  Now comes the hard part -- should I or should I not?   LOL.   Will sleep on it.   Thx again.



Porn leather on this one


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> Porn leather on this one



Love purse porn (lol).  It's not an A or Z tag but it looks pretty good.  Just thinking aloud since I know i need to decide myself.  Anyways on that note, I will sleep on it.  : )


----------



## Margit_br

mmd1313 said:


> Morning Margit_br
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good.  If you are interested in year & make, you can post your request with the required pictures to > http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...-style-year-authenticated-bbags-940767-6.html <  The ladies are great there




Thanks for your opinion [emoji1][emoji1360]


----------



## peachyapple

Hi ladies  would appreciate any help! Thanks so much. 

Item name: 2012 Balenciaga Gris Tarmac Agenu Work Bag
Item number: 112006677557
Seller ID: thunkybrewster
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/112006677557


----------



## Jbabe

Hello Authenticators, I would love if you could help me to authenticate my recent purchase from Reebonz 

Item: Balenciaga Classic Metallic Edge Mini City


https://scontent.fszb1-1.fna.fbcdn....=878cc0c5247cdfe94739009b7b3b4ec3&oe=57DB11A9

https://scontent.fszb1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/13329313_10209616243300212_8594756541558475627_o.jpg

https://scontent-kul1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/13316802_10209616394623995_3706979897817520529_o.jpg

https://scontent-kul1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/13308510_10209616394263986_7221652951033876369_o.jpg

https://scontent.fszb1-1.fna.fbcdn....=d261b30efd4764e518d8237893abc98f&oe=57C51EA4

https://scontent.fszb1-1.fna.fbcdn....=b2c84fa4833f342f3a883f74f9db6942&oe=57C81756

https://scontent.fszb1-1.fna.fbcdn....=4127de29a87b68ccae669366a32c6612&oe=57D7C480

https://scontent.fszb1-1.fna.fbcdn....=8c48474c9b3efdb39ed883f9f25c7422&oe=57D47650

https://scontent.fszb1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/13320751_10209616242940203_4914282905952614519_o.jpg

& is it normal to has a "line" on the adjustable strap ?

https://scontent.fszb1-1.fna.fbcdn....=8373bb7ad30a73e7c2d10ea6dcf1524d&oe=57D79388

https://scontent.fszb1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/13301487_10209616244020230_1462924568204803821_o.jpg

https://scontent.fszb1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/13323186_10209616243940228_3193116087286446196_o.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd...._=1474233166_b5344c21f0388bfb194f2f06db72bc4d


----------



## lillemor22

Item name:Balenciaga Green Leather Dual Strap Handbag W/ Pewter Hardware & Shoulder Strap
Item number:282050283770
Seller ID:kilevin
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282050283770?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Hi! Does anyone know if this is authentic? What style is it?


----------



## mmd1313

lillemor22 said:


> Item name:Balenciaga Green Leather Dual Strap Handbag W/ Pewter Hardware & Shoulder Strap
> Item number:282050283770
> Seller ID:kilevin
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282050283770?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Hi! Does anyone know if this is authentic? What style is it?



Morning lillemor22
No red flags.
Please ask seller for straight-on & close up shots listed in my link.
Resubmit your request & someone will help you out.


----------



## purseaddict76

Hello ladies!

Can any of you authenticate this bag?  Thanks in advance! 

Name:  balenciaga mini city bag
Seller:  telnetsaler2002
Item: 112011827244
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/112011827244


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, if you have won the auction, ask for better photos for authentication. Pls click on my undersigned lick to see examples.



purseaddict76 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Can any of you authenticate this bag?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Name:  balenciaga mini city bag
> Seller:  telnetsaler2002
> Item: 112011827244
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/112011827244


----------



## bmatencio

Please authenticate, I have the item already. Thanks!

Item name: Balenciaga Classic City Bag MM Size
Item number: 162072199457
Seller ID: leiflower15
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...hAmosUoKS1WZyg6CnD6oc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Conni618

bmatencio said:


> Please authenticate, I have the item already. Thanks!
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Classic City Bag MM Size
> Item number: 162072199457
> Seller ID: leiflower15
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...hAmosUoKS1WZyg6CnD6oc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> View attachment 3369514
> View attachment 3369515
> View attachment 3369516
> View attachment 3369517
> View attachment 3369518
> View attachment 3369519



Authentic 05 Navy.


----------



## bmatencio

Conni618 said:


> Authentic 05 Navy.




Thanks you!!!!


----------



## St.Germain

Hello,

Can someone please authenticate this bal bag for me?

Item name: Balenciaga town bag
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/67641/

Many thanks!


----------



## kk12

Hi,

Can someone please check is this authentic?
* giant silver city, griss forssile* 
thanks


----------



## Magayon_ako

Hello ladies, i just purchased this 2014 Velo Beige Oryx .... can you please authenticate this? Many thanks!!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Magayon_ako

Another shot


----------



## Magayon_ako

Zipper ....


----------



## Magayon_ako

Tag ....


----------



## Magayon_ako

Tag ....


----------



## Magayon_ako

Shot with natural light, hubby holding the bbag ... lol


----------



## romanticomedy

Hello

May I get some help authenticating this bag?
Thanks!
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Aut...-Rose-Gold-Hardware-Satchel-Handbag/289244257


----------



## hedonismispure

Please authenticate: 
Item Name: Balenciaga Violet 21mm Silver Giant City bag
Item Number:262360281864   	
 Seller ID:kat7323
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Maltese87

Hello ladies!

I´m thinking of buying my first balenciaga but can´t decide if I should go with a city or a first..so I´m looking for a cheap one..found theese on ebay..so please help me out

Bag no 1
Item name: BALENCIAGA-Agneau-Classic-City-Black-Sholder-Bag-125639
Item number: 301966874170
Seller: fashionphileoutlet
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Agneau-Classic-City-Black-Sholder-Bag-125639-/301966874170?hash=item464ea0d63a:g:i74AAOSwepZXRx8M


Bag no 2
Item name: Authentic BALENCIAGA THE CITY Hand Bag Black Leather Vintage Italy BT10422
Item number: 231948464339
Seller: brand_jfa 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-THE-CITY-Hand-Bag-Black-Leather-Vintage-Italy-BT10422-/231948464339?hash=item360134b0d3:g:Gi4AAOSwf05XPAiA

Bag no 3
Item name: Authentic BALENCIAGA CITY S/S 2010 Black Classic Hardware
Item number: 152100542602
Seller: blueranchu
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-CITY-S-S-2010-Black-Classic-Hardware-/152100542602?hash=item2369e6188a:g:ddsAAOSwH6lXQrO5


Really appriciate all your help!


----------



## StelliR

Hi, 

I just purchased this Balenciaga City bag from Overstock.com (link here: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...fccid=YRFXDK5TB7SLOGCI7255SMFY7M&searchidx=18).  I have provided all of the required photos except the inside tag - the zipper is tied shut with a tag I cannot remove if I want to return it.  

Thank you for any help you can provide - Estelle

img.makeupalley.com/6/2/3/5/2984183.JPG
img.makeupalley.com/6/2/3/5/2984185.JPG
img.makeupalley.com/6/2/3/5/2984186.JPG
img.makeupalley.com/6/2/3/5/2984187.JPG
img.makeupalley.com/6/2/3/5/2984188.JPG
img.makeupalley.com/6/2/3/5/2984193.JPG
img.makeupalley.com/6/2/3/5/2984194.JPG
img.makeupalley.com/6/2/3/5/2984195.JPG
img.makeupalley.com/6/2/3/5/2984196.JPG
img.makeupalley.com/6/2/3/5/2984197.JPG
img.makeupalley.com/6/2/3/5/2984198.JPG
img.makeupalley.com/6/2/3/5/2984199.JPG
img.makeupalley.com/6/2/3/5/2984202.JPG


----------



## Chipee

Hi, 
I was hoping that someone could help me authenticate this bag? The seller is willing to still sell it even though the bidding has ended and provided the most pics possible. I'd like to buy it asap if it's real. 

I appreciate your help!

ebay listing:http://www.ebay.com/itm/252398940945...:MEBIDX:IT

Seller: ms_hoopono 
Bag style: Black Balenciaga w/ Giant silver hardware


----------



## Chipee

Chipee said:


> Hi,
> I was hoping that someone could help me authenticate this bag? The seller is willing to still sell it even though the bidding has ended and provided the most pics possible. I'd like to buy it asap if it's real.
> 
> I appreciate your help!
> 
> ebay listing:http://www.ebay.com/itm/252398940945...:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Seller: ms_hoopono
> Bag style: Black Balenciaga w/ Giant silver hardware



More pics uploaded


----------



## Chipee

The last number "7" on the back of the tag is not aligned so that makes me wonder. :/


----------



## mmd1313

Chipee said:


> More pics uploaded



Originally Posted by Chipee
Hi, 
I was hoping that someone could help me authenticate this bag? The seller is willing to still sell it even though the bidding has ended and provided the most pics possible. I'd like to buy it asap if it's real. 

I appreciate your help!

ebay listing:http://www.ebay.com/itm/252398940945...:MEBIDX:IT

Seller: ms_hoopono 
Bag style: Black Balenciaga w/ Giant silver hardware

Morning Chipee
Seller removed purse from eBay
I would pass since none of the authenticators have commented AND I would never purchase an item after the bidding was ended.  If the item was fake you would be up the creek without a paddle with eBay.


----------



## mmd1313

romanticomedy said:


> Hello
> 
> May I get some help authenticating this bag?
> Thanks!
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Aut...-Rose-Gold-Hardware-Satchel-Handbag/289244257



Morning romanticomedy
Please ask seller for a straight on & close up shot of the rivet, front/back of the serial plate and the bale taken flat.  Examples of their position are shown here > http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html <
Once you have these additional shots, resubmit your request & someone will help you out.


----------



## mmd1313

StelliR said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just purchased this Balenciaga City bag from Overstock.com (link here: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...fccid=YRFXDK5TB7SLOGCI7255SMFY7M&searchidx=18).  I have provided all of the required photos except the inside tag - the zipper is tied shut with a tag I cannot remove if I want to return it.
> 
> Thank you for any help you can provide - Estelle
> 
> img.makeupalley.com/6/2/3/5/2984183.JPG
> img.makeupalley.com/6/2/3/5/2984185.JPG
> img.makeupalley.com/6/2/3/5/2984186.JPG
> img.makeupalley.com/6/2/3/5/2984187.JPG
> img.makeupalley.com/6/2/3/5/2984188.JPG
> img.makeupalley.com/6/2/3/5/2984193.JPG
> img.makeupalley.com/6/2/3/5/2984194.JPG
> img.makeupalley.com/6/2/3/5/2984195.JPG
> img.makeupalley.com/6/2/3/5/2984196.JPG
> img.makeupalley.com/6/2/3/5/2984197.JPG
> img.makeupalley.com/6/2/3/5/2984198.JPG
> img.makeupalley.com/6/2/3/5/2984199.JPG
> img.makeupalley.com/6/2/3/5/2984202.JPG



Morning
Please ask seller for straight on & close up shot of the front & back of the serial plate.  Examples of these shots are posted here > http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html <
Resubmit your request & someone will help you out.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## mmd1313

Maltese87 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I´m thinking of buying my first balenciaga but can´t decide if I should go with a city or a first..so I´m looking for a cheap one..found theese on ebay..so please help me out
> 
> Bag no 1
> Item name: BALENCIAGA-Agneau-Classic-City-Black-Sholder-Bag-125639
> Item number: 301966874170
> Seller: fashionphileoutlet
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Agneau-Classic-City-Black-Sholder-Bag-125639-/301966874170?hash=item464ea0d63a:g:i74AAOSwepZXRx8M
> 
> 
> Bag no 2
> Item name: Authentic BALENCIAGA THE CITY Hand Bag Black Leather Vintage Italy BT10422
> Item number: 231948464339
> Seller: brand_jfa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-THE-CITY-Hand-Bag-Black-Leather-Vintage-Italy-BT10422-/231948464339?hash=item360134b0d3:g:Gi4AAOSwf05XPAiA
> 
> Bag no 3
> Item name: Authentic BALENCIAGA CITY S/S 2010 Black Classic Hardware
> Item number: 152100542602
> Seller: blueranchu
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-CITY-S-S-2010-Black-Classic-Hardware-/152100542602?hash=item2369e6188a:g:ddsAAOSwH6lXQrO5
> 
> 
> Really appriciate all your help!



Morning Maltese87
All 3 purses are missing required pictures listed here > http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html <  
Please ask each eBay seller for these & resubmit your request once you have them.
Of note #3 purse is a "P" bag which was mass produced by the counterfeiters


----------



## mmd1313

hedonismispure said:


> Please authenticate:
> Item Name: Balenciaga Violet 21mm Silver Giant City bag
> Item Number:262360281864
> Seller ID:kat7323
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Morning hedonismispure
Listing ended several times with a buyer in March 2016.  Are you the buyer?
Missing key features needed to authenticate please see required pictures listed here > http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html <
Resubmit your request when you get these


----------



## mmd1313

kk12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please check is this authentic?
> * giant silver city, griss forssile*
> thanks



Morning kk12
Missing required pictures
Please post picture just like the one listed here > http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html <
Resubmit your request & someone will help you out.


----------



## mmd1313

peachyapple said:


> Hi ladies  would appreciate any help! Thanks so much.
> 
> Item name: 2012 Balenciaga Gris Tarmac Agenu Work Bag
> Item number: 112006677557
> Seller ID: thunkybrewster
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/112006677557



Morning peachyapple
Listing ended & was missing required pictures > http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html <


----------



## Maltese87

mmd1313 said:


> Morning Maltese87
> All 3 purses are missing required pictures listed here > http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html <
> Please ask each eBay seller for these & resubmit your request once you have them.
> Of note #3 purse is a "P" bag which was mass produced by the counterfeiters



Thank you I have emailed and asked for the pics on bag no 1 and 2, may I ask wich pics you need on bag no 3? or is it just better close ups?


----------



## ibis42

Hello ladies. I need your help authenticating this.

the numbers on the back match the front and have number 3444


----------



## Luv n bags

I purchased this from a local consignment shop.  Can you please tell me if it is authentic?






Thank you!


----------



## Luv n bags

I purchased this from The Real Real.
Can you please tell me if it is authentic?
View attachment 3370733
View attachment 3370734
View attachment 3370735
View attachment 3370737
View attachment 3370738
View attachment 3370739

Thank you!


----------



## StelliR

Hi, I replicated all the required photos that I could - as I explained in my post, I cannot open the bag because there is a lock on the zipper and if I open it I can't return the bag.  I was hoping that the other photos might be enough to make an authentication, please?  Even just a guess would be great!  Thank you!


----------



## Luv n bags

More pics


----------



## Luv n bags

And more pics of the green


----------



## Luv n bags

Sorry for the confusion...I can't edit my post regarding the blue Bal from The Real Real.  Here are the first pics.


----------



## ritat

Hi there, I found this at a consignment shop and I'm a Balenciaga newbie. Something looks off from the tag pictures I've seen in online guides. Thanks so much for your help!

Name: Medium City Classic?

Photos:


----------



## ritat

More photos:


----------



## Conni618

ibis42 said:


> Hello ladies. I need your help authenticating this.
> 
> the numbers on the back match the front and have number 3444



I'm sorry, this one is a counterfeit.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Conni618

tigertrixie said:


> I purchased this from a local consignment shop.  Can you please tell me if it is authentic?
> View attachment 3370726
> View attachment 3370727
> View attachment 3370728
> View attachment 3370729
> View attachment 3370731
> 
> Thank you!



Please post a clearer photo of the back of the tag.  (Post #982)


----------



## Conni618

tigertrixie said:


> I purchased this from The Real Real.
> Can you please tell me if it is authentic?
> View attachment 3370733
> View attachment 3370734
> View attachment 3370735
> View attachment 3370737
> View attachment 3370738
> View attachment 3370739
> 
> Thank you!



Links not working.  Please try again, someone will try to help.  (So far this site has been selling authentic, but always important to check)


----------



## Conni618

StelliR said:


> Hi, I replicated all the required photos that I could - as I explained in my post, I cannot open the bag because there is a lock on the zipper and if I open it I can't return the bag.  I was hoping that the other photos might be enough to make an authentication, please?  Even just a guess would be great!  Thank you!





StelliR said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just purchased this Balenciaga City bag from Overstock.com (link here: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...fccid=YRFXDK5TB7SLOGCI7255SMFY7M&searchidx=18).  I have provided all of the required photos except the inside tag - the zipper is tied shut with a tag I cannot remove if I want to return it.
> 
> Thank you for any help you can provide - Estelle
> 
> img.makeupalley.com/6/2/3/5/2984183.JPG
> img.makeupalley.com/6/2/3/5/2984185.JPG
> img.makeupalley.com/6/2/3/5/2984186.JPG
> img.makeupalley.com/6/2/3/5/2984187.JPG
> img.makeupalley.com/6/2/3/5/2984188.JPG
> img.makeupalley.com/6/2/3/5/2984193.JPG
> img.makeupalley.com/6/2/3/5/2984194.JPG
> img.makeupalley.com/6/2/3/5/2984195.JPG
> img.makeupalley.com/6/2/3/5/2984196.JPG
> img.makeupalley.com/6/2/3/5/2984197.JPG
> img.makeupalley.com/6/2/3/5/2984198.JPG
> img.makeupalley.com/6/2/3/5/2984199.JPG
> img.makeupalley.com/6/2/3/5/2984202.JPG




I understand your quandry, but it is impossible to authenticate without clear pics of the inside tag.  I am able to say that there are no obvious red flags in the photos you've posted.


----------



## Conni618

tigertrixie said:


> Sorry for the confusion...I can't edit my post regarding the blue Bal from The Real Real.  Here are the first pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370763
> View attachment 3370764
> View attachment 3370765
> View attachment 3370766
> View attachment 3370767




This GH Blue City looks authentic to me.


----------



## Conni618

tigertrixie said:


> And more pics of the green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370759
> View attachment 3370760
> View attachment 3370761



Need a clearer photo of the imprints on the back of the tag for this one.


----------



## Conni618

ritat said:


> Hi there, I found this at a consignment shop and I'm a Balenciaga newbie. Something looks off from the tag pictures I've seen in online guides. Thanks so much for your help!
> 
> Name: Medium City Classic?
> 
> Photos:





ritat said:


> More photos:



This is a classic Town. I believe it is authentic.


----------



## ritat

Yay thank you!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

conni618 said:


> need a clearer photo of the imprints on the back of the tag for this one.






hth!


----------



## Luv n bags

Conni618 said:


> This GH Blue City looks authentic to me.




Thank you!


----------



## Luv n bags

And another of the green


----------



## Magayon_ako

Hi, i posted few days ago needing help authenticating this bag .... can somebody take a look at this? My first concern is the strap ...


----------



## Magayon_ako

Front ....


----------



## Magayon_ako

Back ....


----------



## Magayon_ako

Bale and zipper ....


----------



## Magayon_ako

Another pic, bale ....


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Magayon_ako

Inside tag


----------



## Magayon_ako

Back of tag


----------



## Magayon_ako

Another shot ... with natural light


----------



## Magayon_ako

Back ...


----------



## Magayon_ako

Rivet ....


----------



## St.Germain

mmd1313 said:


> Morning St.Germain
> Please ask seller for straight on & close up shot of the required pictures listed in my link.  Repost these when you get them from the seller & someone will help you out.



Thank you mmd1313. I decided to pass on this one as I think I found my dream bal bag on yoogi's closet. I posted a query (post #958) a couple of days ago but haven't heard anything. 

Can you or someone please authenticate the bag in the link below?

Name: Balenciaga town bag
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/67641/

Thanks!


----------



## abigailch

Conni618 said:


> The B on the zipper head is correct.  The usual authentication features look fine to me.  However, I'm not familiar enough with this style to authenticate comfortably.  Let's ask for corroboration/ or not, from someone with experience with the metal edge mini.


thanks so much for ur reply.i appreciate it


----------



## yorkipedia

Hi! It might be a bit late to have this authenticated since I've already bid and won the item. But I want to make sure that I am buying an authentic item and not paying for a fake bag...

Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA F/W 2006 Naturel Beige City Classic Hardware Chevre
Item Number: 262454150815
Seller ID: kingsruby
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thank you!


----------



## Angthur

Hi ladies,
I would be very grateful to have your opinion in this Town bag I recently bought from ebay.
Thank you so much!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine to me. No red flag 



Magayon_ako said:


> Rivet ....


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



St.Germain said:


> Thank you mmd1313. I decided to pass on this one as I think I found my dream bal bag on yoogi's closet. I posted a query (post #958) a couple of days ago but haven't heard anything.
> 
> Can you or someone please authenticate the bag in the link below?
> 
> Name: Balenciaga town bag
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/67641/
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, your listing titled Dark Blue City but your request stated Naturel Beige ??



yorkipedia said:


> Hi! It might be a bit late to have this authenticated since I've already bid and won the item. But I want to make sure that I am buying an authentic item and not paying for a fake bag...
> 
> Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA F/W 2006 Naturel Beige City Classic Hardware Chevre
> Item Number: 262454150815
> Seller ID: kingsruby
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## yorkipedia

peacebabe said:


> Hello, your listing titled Dark Blue City but your request stated Naturel Beige ??



Sorry! I copied and pasted the format and forgot to change the title. It is Dark Blue City. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## yorkipedia

yorkipedia said:


> Sorry! I copied and pasted the format and forgot to change the title. It is Dark Blue City. Sorry for the confusion!



I have revised the Item Name to match the listing I'm inquiring about:
Hi! It might be a bit late to have this authenticated since I've already bid and won the item. But I want to make sure that I am buying an authentic item and not paying for a fake bag...

Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA Dark Blue Leather Hand Bag
Item Number: 262454150815
Seller ID: kingsruby
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BA...p2047675.l2557

Thank you!


----------



## amstevens714

May I ask for assistance on this?
Thank you!!

Item: velo green bag
Seller: cashinmybag
Item#: 84766
Link: http://www.cashinmybag.com/product/balenciaga-the-velo-2way-green-leather-satchel/


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## amstevens714

Last of them 
















Thank you!!


----------



## amstevens714

Sorry - I keep trying to edit my post to add this but I do have some concerns around how hard it is to zip, the feel of leather (possibly just newer than my other ones or type of leather) and is it me or do the rivets look weird?  thanks!!!


----------



## Magayon_ako

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine to me. No red flag



Thank you so much!!!  &#128537;


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



yorkipedia said:


> I have revised the Item Name to match the listing I'm inquiring about:
> Hi! It might be a bit late to have this authenticated since I've already bid and won the item. But I want to make sure that I am buying an authentic item and not paying for a fake bag...
> 
> Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA Dark Blue Leather Hand Bag
> Item Number: 262454150815
> Seller ID: kingsruby
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BA...p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it looks fine to me. No red flag. You may try to wax the zipper to see if it gets better. As for the leather. Bal's older leathers were definitely much better (at least to me) especially prior 2012 



amstevens714 said:


> Sorry - I keep trying to edit my post to add this but I do have some concerns around how hard it is to zip, the feel of leather (possibly just newer than my other ones or type of leather) and is it me or do the rivets look weird?  thanks!!!


----------



## Maltese87

Hello!

I posted this earlier and just got some additional pics, hope it helps! Really appreciate all your help!

Item name: Authentic BALENCIAGA THE CITY Hand Bag Black Leather Vintage Italy BT10422
Item nr:  231948464339
Seller: brand_jfa
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-THE-CITY-Hand-Bag-Black-Leather-Vintage-Italy-BT10422-/231948464339?hash=item360134b0d3:g:Gi4AAOSwf05XPAiA


----------



## St.Germain

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag



Thank you peacebabe! I just swooped on a lagon giant 12 silver day bag but bought it before having it authenticated. 

Could you or someone kindly authenticate it?

Name: Balenciaga Lagon Lambskin Leather Giant 12 Silver Day Bag
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/balenciaga-lagon-lambskin-leather-giant-12-silver-day-bag.html

Many thanks for your help!


----------



## mmd1313

Maltese87 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I posted this earlier and just got some additional pics, hope it helps! Really appreciate all your help!
> 
> Item name: Authentic BALENCIAGA THE CITY Hand Bag Black Leather Vintage Italy BT10422
> Item nr:  231948464339
> Seller: brand_jfa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-THE-CITY-Hand-Bag-Black-Leather-Vintage-Italy-BT10422-/231948464339?hash=item360134b0d3:g:Gi4AAOSwf05XPAiA



Maltese87
Please seller to take pictures just like my example which are straight on & then resubmit your request & someone will help you out


----------



## amstevens714

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it looks fine to me. No red flag. You may try to wax the zipper to see if it gets better. As for the leather. Bal's older leathers were definitely much better (at least to me) especially prior 2012




So great! I actually tried to delete the comment because after the fact I compared it to one on yoogis closet and everything looked exactly the same. I think it's the coloring that threw me off. So glad to know it looks good to you and thank you so much for the great wax idea! I did that for a brand new vuitton speedy and it worked wonders


----------



## Luv n bags

Hi there,
I posted a couple of days ago.  A clearer shot of the tag was needed.  I hope this helps 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Thank you!!


----------



## peacebabe

You are most welcome. Hope you enjoy your new Velo 



amstevens714 said:


> So great! I actually tried to delete the comment because after the fact I compared it to one on yoogis closet and everything looked exactly the same. I think it's the coloring that threw me off. So glad to know it looks good to you and thank you so much for the great wax idea! I did that for a brand new vuitton speedy and it worked wonders


----------



## Angthur

Angthur said:


> Hi ladies,
> I would be very grateful to have your opinion in this Town bag I recently bought from ebay.
> Thank you so much!


Dear experts,
Sorry I forgot to put all the details requested. 

Item name: Balenciaga Town charcoal black
Seller Id: clinchy_2008
eBay link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...277037?hash=item3ac3cfc66d:g:U4EAAOSwHPlWf~~W

I know it's a bit late since the listing has ended and I'm the buyer but it would mean a great peace of mind to me! Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## sharaihanah

Hi everyone!

I recently bought a bag from Reebonz SG and I was really worried about the authenticity because of all the negative rumours. 

- The zippers have the letter B behind instead 
- The zippers don't come with tassles
- Not sure of the year of manufacture or any updated features

Please help me authenticate this balenciaga! [emoji8][emoji8]

Model: Balenciaga City GGH








































Would very much appreciate your help, thank you! [emoji8]


----------



## sharaihanah

(CONTINUED WITH MORE PICS)

Hi everyone!

I recently bought a bag from Reebonz SG and I was really worried about the authenticity because of all the negative rumours. 

- The zippers have the letter B behind instead 
- The zippers don't come with tassles
- Not sure of the year of manufacture or any updated features

Please help me authenticate this balenciaga! [emoji8][emoji8]

Model: Balenciaga City GGH





































Would very much appreciate your help, thank you! [emoji8]


----------



## yakusoku.af

Can you please help authenticate this Balenciaga?

Item Name: Auth BALENCIAGA Mini City Handbag Leather Small Bag Purse Red  Item Number:
Seller ID: brandoff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/401131506137?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

thank you!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## sassy702

Hi! Can someone please help me with this. I'm told this is from 2005 Spring/Summer work bag. 

http://s1117.photobucket.com/user/cochraym/library/Mobile Uploads?sort=3&page=1

Thank you!


----------



## xNadx

Hi please could someone authenticate this? Thank you 

Item name: Balenciaga Papier A4 Zip Around Tote

Link: https://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipi...663-Balenciaga-Papier-A4-Zip-Around-Tote.html 

Sent from my SM-G920F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mitchgoc

Hi. Newbie here. Pls authenticate
Item name: Balenciaga Giant 12 Golden Lambskin Zip Continental Wallet
Item number: Number122004718024
Seller: s.kat31(21)
Item link: http://m.ebay.ph/itm/Balenciaga-Gia...p-Continental-Wallet-/122004718024?nav=SEARCH

Thanks!


----------



## kk12

Hi,
Please authentic this bag. 
Thanks

*Balenciaga Giant 12 Silver City
Gris Fossil*


----------



## seagullz

Hi, i got this bag from a reputable consignment site. Please assist to auth.Thank you!

Item: Black GGH City


----------



## mrspalaganas

Hey everyone! Wanted to ask your opinion on this bag, Please help me authenticate it.

Item Name: Balenciaga Town rosegold hardware
Item Number: 272265478420
Seller ID: stufftogo14
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/272265478420?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks girls! :kiss:


----------



## kaybay

Hi could you please authenticate this clutch

Item Name: Balenciaga Clutch Purse Silver Giant Studs Black 

Item Number: 322137731305

Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...731305?hash=item4b00e7b0e9:g:InUAAOSwHaBWk5m2

Thank you!


----------



## JenniRaincloud

Hi! I'm searching Balenciaga's on EBAY and ran across a bag that looks incredibly real.  The only thing that is bothering me is that there is a small engraved number on the bottom right hand side of the silver plate inside the bag.  I feel that this is a good indication that it is a fake but this bag comes with papers and everything else on the bag checks out.  

Item Name: Balenciaga 2007 City Bag
Item Number: 115748 No. 7873V
Seller: Ivly324
Link:  http://ebay.to/1WC8qgi

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## peacebabe

Hi, nothing with the "925" engraved. Please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication



JenniRaincloud said:


> Hi! I'm searching Balenciaga's on EBAY and ran across a bag that looks incredibly real.  The only thing that is bothering me is that there is a small engraved number on the bottom right hand side of the silver plate inside the bag.  I feel that this is a good indication that it is a fake but this bag comes with papers and everything else on the bag checks out.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga 2007 City Bag
> Item Number: 115748 No. 7873V
> Seller: Ivly324
> Link:  http://ebay.to/1WC8qgi
> 
> Thanks so much!!!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, we need photos of rivet & bale. Also back of tag should include "made in italy".

Please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication & submit again with auction link





mrspalaganas said:


> Hey everyone! Wanted to ask your opinion on this bag, Please help me authenticate it.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Town rosegold hardware
> Item Number: 272265478420
> Seller ID: stufftogo14
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/272265478420?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks girls! :kiss:


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



seagullz said:


> Hi, i got this bag from a reputable consignment site. Please assist to auth.Thank you!
> 
> Item: Black GGH City


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, need photos of front & back of interior tag



xNadx said:


> Hi please could someone authenticate this? Thank you
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Papier A4 Zip Around Tote
> 
> Link: https://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipi...663-Balenciaga-Papier-A4-Zip-Around-Tote.html
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine, no red flag. But i think it has been redyed



sassy702 said:


> Hi! Can someone please help me with this. I'm told this is from 2005 Spring/Summer work bag.
> 
> http://s1117.photobucket.com/user/cochraym/library/Mobile Uploads?sort=3&page=1
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

Please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication



yakusoku.af said:


> Can you please help authenticate this Balenciaga?
> 
> Item Name: Auth BALENCIAGA Mini City Handbag Leather Small Bag Purse Red  Item Number:
> Seller ID: brandoff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/401131506137?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please post closed up shot of front & back of tag again. Make sure every letters & numbers are clear & sharp



sharaihanah said:


> (CONTINUED WITH MORE PICS)
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I recently bought a bag from Reebonz SG and I was really worried about the authenticity because of all the negative rumours.
> 
> - The zippers have the letter B behind instead
> - The zippers don't come with tassles
> - Not sure of the year of manufacture or any updated features
> 
> Please help me authenticate this balenciaga! [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> Model: Balenciaga City GGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would very much appreciate your help, thank you! [emoji8]


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## heyitsmrks

Hi! is this bag authentic?

It's a balenciaga city in ghw 2015


----------



## seagullz

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag



Thanks peacebabe!


----------



## JenniRaincloud

peacebabe said:


> Hi, nothing with the "925" engraved. Please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication


Thank you for your response!  Do you mean it is a fake since it has "925" engraved on the tag?  Do I need to post more photos even after you seeing the tag?


----------



## mmd1313

JenniRaincloud said:


> Thank you for your response!  Do you mean it is a fake since it has "925" engraved on the tag?  Do I need to post more photos even after you seeing the tag?



Originally Posted by peacebabe
Hi, nothing with the "925" engraved. Please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication

Morning JenniRaincloud
Please see this link > http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html < for the exact pictures peacebabe asked you for.  Once you have these from the seller resubmit your request & someone will help you out.


----------



## mmd1313

heyitsmrks said:


> Hi! is this bag authentic?
> 
> It's a balenciaga city in ghw 2015



Morning heyitsmrks

Please see this link > http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html < for the exact position & clear pictures required for authentication.  Once you have these from the seller, resubmit your request & someone will help you out


----------



## Luv n bags

Hi there,  

I think my post got lost.   Trying to authentic this bag I got from a local consignment store.  
Your help is much needed and appreciated!


----------



## Luv n bags

tigertrixie said:


> I purchased this from a local consignment shop.  Can you please tell me if it is authentic?
> View attachment 3370726
> View attachment 3370727
> View attachment 3370728
> View attachment 3370729
> View attachment 3370731
> 
> Thank you!




Here is my original post.  Thanks!!


----------



## mmd1313

tigertrixie said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I think my post got lost.   Trying to authentic this bag I got from a local consignment store.
> Your help is much needed and appreciated!
> View attachment 3375325
> View attachment 3375326
> View attachment 3375328



Morning tigertrixie

We need to see these pictures taken straight on & close up and clear.  Once you have all the required pictures listed here >> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html << Someone will comment.


----------



## heyitsmrks

mmd1313 said:


> Morning heyitsmrks
> 
> Please see this link > http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html < for the exact position & clear pictures required for authentication.  Once you have these from the seller, resubmit your request & someone will help you out


hi! thank you for considering  
This is supposed to be a Balenciaga City GHW 2015


----------



## mmd1313

heyitsmrks said:


> hi! thank you for considering
> This is supposed to be a Balenciaga City GHW 2015
> 
> http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd237/makinomako/IMG_5248.jpg
> http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd237/makinomako/IMG_5246.jpg
> http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd237/makinomako/IMG_5247.jpg
> http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd237/makinomako/IMG_5245.jpg
> http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd237/makinomako/IMG_5241.jpg
> http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd237/makinomako/IMG_5243.jpg
> http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd237/makinomako/IMG_5248.jpg
> http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd237/makinomako/IMG_5249.jpg
> http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd237/makinomako/IMG_5250.jpg



Originally Posted by mmd1313
Morning heyitsmrks

Still not the right position and missing key features like these
​


----------



## mmd1313

And these


----------



## heyitsmrks

heyitsmrks said:


> hi! thank you for considering
> This is supposed to be a Balenciaga City GHW 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi! posting additional photos from my latest post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much


----------



## Luv n bags

mmd1313 said:


> Morning tigertrixie
> 
> 
> 
> We need to see these pictures taken straight on & close up and clear.  Once you have all the required pictures listed here >> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html << Someone will comment.




Good morning! I will do this tonight.  Much appreciated!


----------



## Seti.m

Hello may I have this authenticated please.
don't know any details i'm sorry, it's from a private seller and she has no idea of the bag herself...


----------



## muchstuff

JenniRaincloud said:


> Thank you for your response!  Do you mean it is a fake since it has "925" engraved on the tag?  Do I need to post more photos even after you seeing the tag?



Hi Jenni and welcome. Just to clarify, the pre-2008 bags had tags inside that were made of sterling silver. The 925 mark is a silver stamp which indicates that the tag consists of 92.5 % pure silver and 7.5 % of some other alloy, usually copper. Please note that I'm not authenticating your bag, if you post the correct photos as requested I'm sure someone will help you out!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## xNadx

peacebabe said:


> Hello, need photos of front & back of interior tag


Hi I think the sellers website wasn't loading all the photos so she has sent me the photo bucket links. There are photos of the tag in there. Many thanks

http://s819.photobucket.com/user/na... Papier Zip Around Medium Black?sort=3&page=1

http://s819.photobucket.com/user/na... Papier Zip Around Medium Black?sort=3&page=2


----------



## Luv n bags

Gonna try this again!


----------



## Luv n bags

More


----------



## Luv n bags

Last ones
	

		
			
		

		
	





Thank you!


----------



## gonesburger

Gray medium classic city bag
Ebay listing: 162089122426
Link: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11003.m43.l3160/7?euid=76565e20cfcb415db1e95982a98892a6&bu=43054699374&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F162089122426&sojTags=bu=bu
Seller:lydia7689

I would so value your assistance!


----------



## gonesburger

more photos


----------



## gonesburger

There are several more photos on the listing itself


----------



## gonesburger

...


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



xNadx said:


> Hi I think the sellers website wasn't loading all the photos so she has sent me the photo bucket links. There are photos of the tag in there. Many thanks
> 
> http://s819.photobucket.com/user/na... Papier Zip Around Medium Black?sort=3&page=1
> 
> http://s819.photobucket.com/user/na... Papier Zip Around Medium Black?sort=3&page=2


----------



## peacebabe

Hello. Looks fine. No red flag. Lovely G21 ! 



tigertrixie said:


> More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375808
> View attachment 3375809
> View attachment 3375810
> View attachment 3375811
> View attachment 3375812
> View attachment 3375813


----------



## peacebabe

Hello. This is non authentic



gonesburger said:


> ...


----------



## heyitsmrks

Hi sorry to bother you but I would really appreciate your advice on the black city GH I posted just recently  thank you


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, pls post photos of front of tag & the bale. Click on my undersigned link to see example



heyitsmrks said:


> heyitsmrks said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi! thank you for considering
> This is supposed to be a Balenciaga City GHW 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi! posting additional photos from my latest post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much
Click to expand...


----------



## heyitsmrks

peacebabe said:


> Hello, pls post photos of front of tag & the bale. Click on my undersigned link to see example












i do apologize in advance for the mix up. i'm very new to the format of the website. thank you very much for you patience


----------



## Angthur

Angthur said:


> Dear experts,
> Sorry I forgot to put all the details requested.
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Town charcoal black
> Seller Id: clinchy_2008
> eBay link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...277037?hash=item3ac3cfc66d:g:U4EAAOSwHPlWf~~W
> 
> I know it's a bit late since the listing has ended and I'm the buyer but it would mean a great peace of mind to me! Thank you so much for your help!


Sorry for bothering you again, any assistance for this Town bag please? Hope that my pictures are enough to authenticate it. Thank you so so much!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Angthur

Angthur said:


> Hi ladies,
> I would be very grateful to have your opinion in this Town bag I recently bought from ebay.
> Thank you so much!


Oups sorry, here are the pictures again!


----------



## Elofly

Hello Girls
Can you please help me authenticate this bag, it would be my very first Balenciaga 

Name : Weekender Giant

Thanks a lot!


----------



## mmd1313

Elofly said:


> Hello Girls
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag, it would be my very first Balenciaga
> 
> Name : Weekender Giant
> 
> Thanks a lot!



Morning Elofly

Pictures shown are off angle & too dark.
Please see my link for the required straight on & close up pictures.  Resubmit your request when you have them from the seller
Absolute straight on like my examples


----------



## mmd1313

Elofly
And entire purse


----------



## mmd1313

Elofly said:


> Hello Girls
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag, it would be my very first Balenciaga
> 
> Name : Weekender Giant
> 
> Thanks a lot!



And these additional shots


----------



## mmd1313

Angthur said:


> Oups sorry, here are the pictures again!



Morning Angthur
No red flags.
Please take an additional picture of the bale like my example in a lighter background.  Resubmit your request & someone will help you out


----------



## mmd1313

heyitsmrks said:


> i do apologize in advance for the mix up. i'm very new to the format of the website. thank you very much for you patience



Originally Posted by peacebabe
Hello, pls post photos of front of tag & the bale. Click on my undersigned link to see example

Not peacebabe
Pictures that were asked for are like my example.  Clear & close up
Once you get these, resubmit your request & someone will help you out


----------



## mmd1313

gonesburger said:


> There are several more photos on the listing itself



Morning gonesburger

I agree with peacebabe ABSOLUTE FAKE


----------



## mmd1313

Seti.m said:


> Hello may I have this authenticated please.
> don't know any details i'm sorry, it's from a private seller and she has no idea of the bag herself...



Morning Seti.m
Welcome to the group.
Please see this link >> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html << for the require pictures taken & in the same position from the seller.  Repost your request when you have these


----------



## mmd1313

mitchgoc said:


> Hi. Newbie here. Pls authenticate
> Item name: Balenciaga Giant 12 Golden Lambskin Zip Continental Wallet
> Item number: Number122004718024
> Seller: s.kat31(21)
> Item link: http://m.ebay.ph/itm/Balenciaga-Gia...p-Continental-Wallet-/122004718024?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thanks!



Morning mitchgoc
We need to see straight on shots of the wallet.  Those shown are off angle.
Also the "Balenciaga Made in Italy" this needs an absolute straight on shot.  Missing the serial number which is under one of the money flap.  Once you get these additional shots from the seller, resubmit your request & someone will help you out


----------



## Luv n bags

peacebabe said:


> Hello. Looks fine. No red flag. Lovely G21 !




Thank you! I appreciate your work!


----------



## Unclesams26

Quick check please ladies and gents 

Balenciaga classic work 
Item no 291782338732
Seller clairewarren2011 
Link http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/291782338732

Thank you


----------



## oreo713

First and foremost.....mmd..I LOVE YOUR AVATAR OF YOUR SHELTIE!!!

Second....what year did Balenciaga stop making the pocket on the back of the mirror on the Day bag?

Thank you!!


----------



## xNadx

Thank you for your time peacebabe!


----------



## peacebabe

This is non authentic



Elofly said:


> Hello Girls
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag, it would be my very first Balenciaga
> 
> Name : Weekender Giant
> 
> Thanks a lot!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## idaksim

http://tinypic.com/r/o9jwo9/9

http://tinypic.com/r/6iwx1y/9

http://tinypic.com/r/8vz1wh/9

Hello  Can anybody please help me confirm that this bag is a fake??


----------



## Angthur

mmd1313 said:


> Morning Angthur
> No red flags.
> Please take an additional picture of the bale like my example in a lighter background.  Resubmit your request & someone will help you out


Thank you so much for your assistance mmd1313! Here's another shot, I try my best to picture it as requested. Again thank you very much!







Original post and request #1014 and #1081


----------



## Angthur

And here is another one with, I guess, the right angle! Thank you!


----------



## Elofly

peacebabe said:


> This is non authentic





mmd1313 said:


> And these additional shots



I received more pictures from the seller, she tells me she bought it from a store in 2007.
Could you please confirm, and tell me how you see it, so that I don't do the same mistake twice :shame:
Thanks again


----------



## Elofly

more


----------



## Luv n bags

Hi there!
I purchased these bags from The Real Real.  I hope they are real!!


----------



## Luv n bags

And more pics


----------



## Luv n bags

Next bag:


----------



## Luv n bags

And more
	

		
			
		

		
	








Thanks for all your time and help!!


----------



## chochachi

Please help me authenticate this item. Thank you.


Item Name: balenciaga pompon
Item Number: 401132848492
Seller ID: ktvdj
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/New-Authentic-Balenciaga-Violet-Leather-Pompon-Large-Bucket-Drawstring-Bag-/401132848492?nav=SEARCH


----------



## chochachi

hello all. Can someone please help me authenticate this balenciaga work bag. I recently bought this from ebay. It seems legit to me however, i notice loose threads and uneven "sueded leather" stitch on the handles. I brought it at bal boutique the manager told me that bal bags may have loose thread because its hand made. I know for the fact that designer bags should be almost perfect..this is the first time i bought from ebay. Help me. Thanks in advance.

Item: balenciaga giant work bag
Item: 401122514102
Seller: ktvdj

http://m.ebay.com/itm/401127697311


----------



## peacebabe

Hi.... sorry to say that it's still a fake. It's obvious. Hard to tell you. But you can do more research on it . So, do not buy it if you're not sure. Get it authenticated like now 



Elofly said:


> more


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks good. No red flag 



tigertrixie said:


> And more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376670
> View attachment 3376671
> View attachment 3376672
> View attachment 3376673


----------



## peacebabe

This looks fine too 



tigertrixie said:


> And more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376679
> View attachment 3376680
> View attachment 3376681
> View attachment 3376682
> View attachment 3376688
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your time and help!!


----------



## Aiai595

Hi, can anyone help me authenticate this silver classic city I bought from BeyondTheRack.com? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## mmd1313

Aiai595 said:


> Hi, can anyone help me authenticate this silver classic city I bought from BeyondTheRack.com? Thanks in advance!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Aiai595
> A few things look off.  It might be the sloppy workmanship.......that being said I would appreciate another set of eyes to give their opinion:help::help::help:


----------



## mmd1313

chochachi said:


> hello all. Can someone please help me authenticate this balenciaga work bag. I recently bought this from ebay. It seems legit to me however, i notice loose threads and uneven "sueded leather" stitch on the handles. I brought it at bal boutique the manager told me that bal bags may have loose thread because its hand made. I know for the fact that designer bags should be almost perfect..this is the first time i bought from ebay. Help me. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item: balenciaga giant work bag
> Item: 401122514102
> Seller: ktvdj
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/401127697311



Morning chochachi
Missing required pictures listed in my link.  Please ask seller for these


----------



## Luv n bags

peacebabe said:


> This looks fine too




Good morning! Thank you for your service!


----------



## Luv n bags

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks good. No red flag




Thank you very much!


----------



## mmd1313

Elofly said:


> I received more pictures from the seller, she tells me she bought it from a store in 2007.
> Could you please confirm, and tell me how you see it, so that I don't do the same mistake twice :shame:
> Thanks again



Morning Elofly

This is fake just like peacebabe said.  Sorry


----------



## mmd1313

chochachi said:


> Please help me authenticate this item. Thank you.
> 
> 
> Item Name: balenciaga pompon
> Item Number: 401132848492
> Seller ID: ktvdj
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/New-Authentic...ucket-Drawstring-Bag-/401132848492?nav=SEARCH



Morning chochachi
Missing required pictured of straight on & close shots which are listed in my signature and here >>> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html <<<
Please ask seller for these & resubmit your request when you get them


----------



## mmd1313

Angthur said:


> Thank you so much for your assistance mmd1313! Here's another shot, I try my best to picture it as requested. Again thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original post and request #1014 and #1081



http://imageshack.com/a/img923/3838/26faar.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img923/7162/Gux23e.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img921/9554/0xxAno.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img923/8206/nWnYaj.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img921/5402/ps7ccB.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img921/6629/0WCbsd.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img922/5642/rn4gin.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img924/5856/3jOv3g.jpg

Morning Angthur
I would appreciate another set of eyes to look at the threading:help::help::help:


----------



## Lauren0404

If you would be so kind as to authenticate:

Item Name: NWT Authentic BALENCIAGA City Bag, Black with nickel hardware
Item Number: 131812258280
Seller ID: saral7764
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131812258280?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## chesca12

Hi ladies, I've recently brought a balanciaga GSH part time and I'm worried it's not the real deal, could you have a look at it for me 
	

		
			
		

		
	











Many thanks in advance!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Elofly

mmd1313 said:


> Morning Elofly
> 
> This is fake just like peacebabe said.  Sorry



Thank you so much for the quick answer, I managed to get a refund before the shipping, so it's all good, just a small disappointment...

Thanks again, and maybe next time will be the right one


----------



## Aiai595

Thanks for your help! So what do you think of it? A fake one or not? 

Can anyone else help me out ? Thanks thanks thanks!


----------



## Aiai595

mmd1313 said:


> Aiai595 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, can anyone help me authenticate this silver classic city I bought from BeyondTheRack.com? Thanks in advance!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Aiai595
> 
> A few things look off.  It might be the sloppy workmanship.......that being said I would appreciate another set of eyes to give their opinion:help::help::help:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help! So what do you think of it? A fake one or not?
> 
> Can anyone else help me out ? Thanks thanks thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## peacebabe

That's a piece of good news !



Elofly said:


> Thank you so much for the quick answer, I managed to get a refund before the shipping, so it's all good, just a small disappointment...
> 
> Thanks again, and maybe next time will be the right one


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, im sorry to say that it's indeed non authentic. I hope you can get your refund



chesca12 said:


> Hi ladies, I've recently brought a balanciaga GSH part time and I'm worried it's not the real deal, could you have a look at it for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377051
> View attachment 3377052
> View attachment 3377055
> View attachment 3377056
> View attachment 3377057
> View attachment 3377059
> View attachment 3377060
> View attachment 3377061
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance!!! Xxxxx


----------



## peacebabe

Good spot mmd1313 !!! I almost missed the "off" part !!! I would say hard to sport & pretty good fake!

Aiai595, i will not pass this bag too. Do hope you can get refund



mmd1313 said:


> Aiai595 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, can anyone help me authenticate this silver classic city I bought from BeyondTheRack.com? Thanks in advance!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Aiai595
> A few things look off.  It might be the sloppy workmanship.......that being said I would appreciate another set of eyes to give their opinion:help::help::help:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aiai595 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmd1313 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help! So what do you think of it? A fake one or not?
> 
> Can anyone else help me out ? Thanks thanks thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## helenNZ

Hi everyone

It's been a LONG time since I've been in the game and I was dipping my  toes in AND finally getting back into it... BUT, I'm SO rusty with my  BBags now AND I thought I'd pick something pre-loved and an OLDIE from a  seller who has their own store and I've bought from them before AND  they have sold on my behalf too...

ANYWAY, the reason for this post is that I'm in a state of PANIC that I've been sold a FAKE!!!! Have I? 

Please help this old girl out!

My question is: Are the A tagged BBags - the front small pocket does it  have leather or it is suppose to be all canvas/material?  As you can see  in one of the photos of the front pocket it doesnt have leather.   (its just peaking through (I'm having problems loading up the photo - a  close up)

I recently saw a Z tag BBag black and the inside pocket had leather in the opening...  :/

I have attached pics for authentication please!!!  

Sorry about the flash/quality of the photos *blush*





































I look forward to your replies!!!   I hope it's real - I'm crossing my fingers!!!  This will be second time in my whole entire LUX bag life I've been 'done by' if this is fakey!!!

Thanking you in advance!!!! THANK YOU!!!!!

Hels
xo


----------



## chesca12

peacebabe said:


> Hello, im sorry to say that it's indeed non authentic. I hope you can get your refund



I thought it might be could you tell me what's wrong on it so I send it to the seller? Hopefully I get my money back


----------



## mmd1313

helenNZ said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> It's been a LONG time since I've been in the game and I was dipping my  toes in AND finally getting back into it... BUT, I'm SO rusty with my  BBags now AND I thought I'd pick something pre-loved and an OLDIE from a  seller who has their own store and I've bought from them before AND  they have sold on my behalf too...
> 
> ANYWAY, the reason for this post is that I'm in a state of PANIC that I've been sold a FAKE!!!! Have I?
> 
> Please help this old girl out!
> 
> My question is: Are the A tagged BBags - the front small pocket does it  have leather or it is suppose to be all canvas/material?  As you can see  in one of the photos of the front pocket it doesnt have leather.   (its just peaking through (I'm having problems loading up the photo - a  close up)
> 
> I recently saw a Z tag BBag black and the inside pocket had leather in the opening...  :/
> 
> I have attached pics for authentication please!!!
> 
> Sorry about the flash/quality of the photos *blush*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to your replies!!!   I hope it's real - I'm crossing my fingers!!!  This will be second time in my whole entire LUX bag life I've been 'done by' if this is fakey!!!
> 
> Thanking you in advance!!!! THANK YOU!!!!!
> 
> Hels
> xo




Morning helenNZ
I am having trouble seeing any of the pictures you have attached. Please check the link >states invalid link<


----------



## mmd1313

Thanks peacebabe on confirming Aiai595 bag was indeed a rather good fake



peacebabe said:


> Good spot mmd1313 !!! I almost missed the "off" part !!! I would say hard to sport & pretty good fake!
> 
> Aiai595, i will not pass this bag too. Do hope you can get refund
> 
> 
> 
> mmd1313 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Aiai595
> Hi, can anyone help me authenticate this silver classic city I bought from BeyondTheRack.com? Thanks in advance!!http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/201...ploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/2016...5d9452b998.jpg
> 
> Morning Aiai595
> A few things look off. It might be the sloppy workmanship.......that being said I would appreciate another set of eyes to give their opinion
> 
> 
> Aiai595 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by mmd1313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help! So what do you think of it? A fake one or not?
> 
> Can anyone else help me out ? Thanks thanks thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## mmd1313

Lauren0404 said:


> If you would be so kind as to authenticate:
> 
> Item Name: NWT Authentic BALENCIAGA City Bag, Black with nickel hardware
> Item Number: 131812258280
> Seller ID: saral7764
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131812258280?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Morning Lauren0404
Missing the required pictures which are listed in my link and here >> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html <<  Please ask seller for clear & close up shots not ones that are blurred & off angle.  Once you have these from the selller, resubmit your request & someone will help you out


----------



## chesca12

chesca12 said:


> I thought it might be could you tell me what's wrong on it so I send it to the seller? Hopefully I get my money back




I also had it authenticated at ****************** and they say it's authentic? I'm confused being told different things :/


----------



## Lauren0404

mmd1313 said:


> Morning Lauren0404
> Missing the required pictures which are listed in my link and here >> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html <<  Please ask seller for clear & close up shots not ones that are blurred & off angle.  Once you have these from the selller, resubmit your request & someone will help you out



Thanks so much! Sorry about the lack of pics, here we go:


----------



## Lauren0404

mmd1313 said:


> Morning Lauren0404
> Missing the required pictures which are listed in my link and here >> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html <<  Please ask seller for clear & close up shots not ones that are blurred & off angle.  Once you have these from the selller, resubmit your request & someone will help you out



And more (waiting on the inside of the rivet pic):


----------



## Lauren0404

mmd1313 said:


> Morning Lauren0404
> Missing the required pictures which are listed in my link and here >> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html <<  Please ask seller for clear & close up shots not ones that are blurred & off angle.  Once you have these from the selller, resubmit your request & someone will help you out



Lol, even more - if its fake, at least she is helpful:


----------



## Lauren0404

mmd1313 said:


> Morning Lauren0404
> Missing the required pictures which are listed in my link and here >> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html <<  Please ask seller for clear & close up shots not ones that are blurred & off angle.  Once you have these from the selller, resubmit your request & someone will help you out



And the rivet:


----------



## helenNZ

helenNZ said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> It's been a LONG time since I've been in the game and I was dipping my  toes in AND finally getting back into it... BUT, I'm SO rusty with my  BBags now  I thought I'd pick something pre-loved and an OLDIE from a  seller who has their own store and I've bought from them before AND  they have sold on my behalf too...
> 
> ANYWAY, the reason for this post is that I'm in a state of PANIC that I've been sold a FAKE!!!! Have I?
> 
> Please help this old girl out!
> 
> My question is: Are the A tagged BBags - the front small pocket does it  have leather or it is suppose to be all canvas/material?  As you can see  in one of the photos of the front pocket it doesnt have leather.   (its just peaking through PICTURE 3 - I'm having problems loading ups pics
> 
> I recently saw a Z tag BBag black and the inside pocket had leather in the opening...  :/
> 
> I have attached pics for authentication please!!!  Is this a:
> 
> Black City - 2005?????
> 
> 
> Sorry about the flash/quality of the photos *blush*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to your replies!!!   I hope it's real - I'm crossing my fingers!!!  This will be second time in my whole entire LUX bag life I've been 'done by' if this is fakey!!!
> 
> Thanking you in advance!!!! THANK YOU!!!!!
> 
> Hels
> xo




O M G where did the pictures go?!?!?!?


----------



## helenNZ

mmd1313 said:


> Morning helenNZ
> I am having trouble seeing any of the pictures you have attached. Please check the link >states invalid link<




Thanks mmd1313 - i hope the pictures so up THIS time.  Thanks for letting me know!!!  

Hels
xo


----------



## obamathelegend

chesca12 said:


> Hi ladies, I've recently brought a balanciaga GSH part time and I'm worried it's not the real deal, could you have a look at it for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377051
> View attachment 3377052
> View attachment 3377055
> View attachment 3377056
> View attachment 3377057
> View attachment 3377059
> View attachment 3377060
> View attachment 3377061
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance!!! Xxxxx


hii sis welcome the forumslaissezachats.net/202/o.png


----------



## Aiai595

mmd1313 said:


> Thanks peacebabe on confirming Aiai595 bag was indeed a rather good fake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peacebabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good spot mmd1313 !!! I almost missed the "off" part !!! I would say hard to sport & pretty good fake!
> 
> 
> 
> Aiai595, i will not pass this bag too. Do hope you can get refund
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmd1313 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Aiai595
> 
> Hi, can anyone help me authenticate this silver classic city I bought from BeyondTheRack.com? Thanks in advance!!http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/201...ploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/2016...5d9452b998.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Aiai595
> 
> A few things look off. It might be the sloppy workmanship.......that being said I would appreciate another set of eyes to give their opinion
> 
> 
> 
> Aiai595 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by mmd1313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help! So what do you think of it? A fake one or not?
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone else help me out ? Thanks thanks thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank both of you for your opinions&#65281;Could you please tell me which spots look off so that I can tell the seller to get my refund. I really appreciate your help!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Aiai595

peacebabe said:


> Good spot mmd1313 !!! I almost missed the "off" part !!! I would say hard to sport & pretty good fake!
> 
> 
> 
> Aiai595, i will not pass this bag too. Do hope you can get refund
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmd1313 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!! Could you please tell me which spots look off so that I can tell the seller to get my refund. I really appreciate your help!
Click to expand...


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## emilylim

Hello!! Please help me authenticate this bag. 
I found this on an app so I dont actually have a website/details of it. But I got the seller to send me pictures. I will attach the pictures here. If there are any pictures which are required to authenticate it, please tell me. Thank you so much for your help!




THANKS!!!


----------



## shelzbags

Hello; it has been ages since I've been here, but recently sniped this bag. I'm wondering if someone has the time to authenticate this bag for me. I can take other photos if you need me to. Thank you millions!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/222139529789?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## mybabyselene

Hi everyone!

Please, please authenticate this RGGH Giant City. Looking into buying it.
Thanks so much. I appreciate your help! 

Please see complete album here:
http://imgur.com/a/vutI4


----------



## lilazn00

Hello can you please authenticated this bag.


----------



## obamathelegend

what this shipinglaissezachats.net/205/o.png


----------



## helenNZ

Hey everyone!!!

Has anyone got any thoughts on my original post #1136?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## dirty_blonde1

Hi,

I'm new to this forum, but I wanted your help on authenticating this. The auction ends very soon and I don't want to buy a fake. It's a Balenciaga Classic City (no mirror or dustbag). I don't own a  Balenciaga yet so I'm not good at inspecting their fakes. Thank you so much for your help in advance  Here are the pictures:


----------



## shelzbags

Sorry, authenticators. I'm reasonably sure it's fake, and I didn't give you the correct images, anyway. I'll take it up with ebay, and apologize for not asking according to protocol. Thanks bunches!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic. Please avoid



mybabyselene said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Please, please authenticate this RGGH Giant City. Looking into buying it.
> Thanks so much. I appreciate your help!
> 
> Please see complete album here:
> http://imgur.com/a/vutI4


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please post straight shot of the rivet, bale & zipper head. You can click on my undersigned link to see samples



emilylim said:


> Hello!! Please help me authenticate this bag.
> I found this on an app so I dont actually have a website/details of it. But I got the seller to send me pictures. I will attach the pictures here. If there are any pictures which are required to authenticate it, please tell me. Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS!!!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic




dirty_blonde1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to this forum, but I wanted your help on authenticating this. The auction ends very soon and I don't want to buy a fake. It's a Balenciaga Classic City (no mirror or dustbag). I don't own a  Balenciaga yet so I'm not good at inspecting their fakes. Thank you so much for your help in advance  Here are the pictures:


----------



## jang2519

Hi.

Please would you experts be able to tell if this bag is authentic? 
    Item: EXTRA LARGE BALENCIAGA MOTORCYCLE CITY BAG
    Item no: 152126733757
    seller: diamondbel 
    Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/EXTRA-LARGE-BALENCIAGA-MOTORCYCLE-CITY-BAG-/152126733757?nav=SEARCH

Thank you.


----------



## jang2519

jang2519 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Please would you experts be able to tell if this bag is authentic?
> Item: EXTRA LARGE BALENCIAGA MOTORCYCLE CITY BAG
> Item no: 152126733757
> seller: diamondbel
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/EXTRA-LARGE-BALENCIAGA-MOTORCYCLE-CITY-BAG-/152126733757?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thank you.



And one more additional photo please (sorry I could only upload one photo at a time).


----------



## jang2519

jang2519 said:


> And one more additional photo please (sorry I could only upload one photo at a time).



and another one. Thank you ever so much.


----------



## Summerfriend

Thank you so much for this service, everyone. I'm looking at the following travel wallet and wondering about authenticity:

Item name: Balenciaga Classic Travel Wallet
Item number: BAL35454
Site: The Real Real
Item link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/accessories/wallets/balenciaga-classic-travel-wallet-1

Many many thanks.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Summerfriend

Also this:

Item name: BALENCIAGA New Arena Leather Giant 12 Pencil Case Clutch Bag
Item number: 4066378
Site: Tradesy
Seller: Passion4Fashion4Less
Item Link: https://www.tradesy.com/accessories...pencil-case-clutch-bag-4066378/?tref=category

Thank you so very much. I'm SUPER interested in this bag, but just can't make myself pull the trigger from this site without checking with you ladies first.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non  authentic



jang2519 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Please would you experts be able to tell if this bag is authentic?
> Item: EXTRA LARGE BALENCIAGA MOTORCYCLE CITY BAG
> Item no: 152126733757
> seller: diamondbel
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/EXTRA-LARGE-BALENCIAGA-MOTORCYCLE-CITY-BAG-/152126733757?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## jang2519

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it's non  authentic




Thank you again for your help peacebabe. I'll just have to keep looking.


----------



## helenNZ

helenNZ said:


> Hey everyone!!!
> 
> Has anyone got any thoughts on my original post #1136?
> 
> Thanks!!!!



Sorry guys, I didn't add these photos hence probably why no one is answering my bat call! LOL!  SORRY!

So please find more pics attached and please refer to #1136 for the rest of the pics!  I hope to hear from you BBags gals soon!


----------



## ShoeLover808

Hello All, 
Let me know if this is authentic. I need an extra pair of eyes to help. Thank so much in Advance.

Item Name: BALENCIAGA Black Lamb Leather Classic City Satchel Bag
Item Number:112020729682
Seller ID: shopmaterialworld 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/11202072968...281680152&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu&autorefresh=true

Please let me know. Thanks again.


----------



## crissiy

hi. can you please authenticate this.

item name: balenciaga town silver hardware
sorry i cant seem to copy the link so ill post pics here.


----------



## crissiy

alhee83 said:


> hi. can you please authenticate this.
> 
> item name: balenciaga town silver hardware
> sorry i cant seem to copy the link so ill post pics here.


more pic


----------



## crissiy

alhee83 said:


> more pic


more pic


----------



## crissiy

alhee83 said:


> more pic


more pic


----------



## crissiy

alhee83 said:


> more pic


more pic


----------



## jenxhesse

Hello,
I inspect and thought i was pretty convinced its real, but i am nt expert, please authenticate for me just for my peace of mind, thank you in advance , one thing I know for sure 2010 rggh doesnt have logo in on the zipper. the date code is a bit off but i might be wrong , 17384 1202 502752

Item Name : RGGH in Anthracite (She claimed to bought the bag in Vegas back in 2010)
Link (if available): N/A
then attach any photos


----------



## mrspalaganas

Welcome back everybody! Please please help me with this one. TIA! 

Item Name: Balenciaga Bag
Item Number: 109575160
Seller ID: bagaholic
Link: https://www.olx.ph/item/balenciaga-bag-ID7pLwi.html


----------



## emilylim

peacebabe said:


> Hello, please post straight shot of the rivet, bale & zipper head. You can click on my undersigned link to see samples



Thank you.

I have just attached the pictures that you have requested. Hopefully they're good enough. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## emilylim

Hello!! Please help me authenticate this bag.
I received this bag as a gift and was told that it was bought as a pre-loved item, but the buyer wasn't sure whether the bag is authentic. I have just attached several pictures, which I hope is good enough for authentication. It is supposed to be in Anthracite colour and the colour varies as the pictures were taken on different days and in different lighting.




THANKS!!!


----------



## Carissa1919

Hi guys I'm Carissa..
So I just bought a brand new 
Balenciaga City Black Ghw year 2015 from one of reseller who sells authentic branded goods. 
I've checked the bag and found out that the back of the zipper is the letter "B" not the word "lampo". I've read it somewhere that the new season of balenciaga city bag will have the letter B instead of the word lampo on the back zipper.. But I just need to make sure.
I would be very grateful if someone who is more experienced with balenciaga city could help.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## helenNZ

helenNZ said:


> Sorry guys, I didn't add these photos hence probably why no one is answering my bat call! LOL!  SORRY!
> 
> So please find more pics attached and please refer to #1136 for the rest of the pics!  I hope to hear from you BBags gals soon!




Hey guys!

SORRY to be 'pushy' but anyone able to help me out re: #1136 and #1159

THANKING YOU IN ADVANCE!!!!!

Hels


----------



## solamente143

Can somebody please let me know if this is the real deal? It's a Balenciaga Monday....
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Seller claims it was bought in Europe last summer. I'm not familiar with Balenciaga Bags and I am buying this as a gift to myself on my birthday.

Thanks so much.


----------



## muchstuff

helenNZ said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> SORRY to be 'pushy' but anyone able to help me out re: #1136 and #1159
> 
> THANKING YOU IN ADVANCE!!!!!
> 
> Hels


The site's been down for two days for upgrades, hopefully someone will answer you soon!


----------



## eljeyemey

Hi! Balenciaga Experts, can you please authenticate this Balenciaga Motorcycle Bag I'm so crazy about this. I need help.. Thanks in advance!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



helenNZ said:


> Sorry guys, I didn't add these photos hence probably why no one is answering my bat call! LOL!  SORRY!
> 
> So please find more pics attached and please refer to #1136 for the rest of the pics!  I hope to hear from you BBags gals soon!


----------



## peacebabe

hello, pls click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication



ShoeLover808 said:


> Hello All,
> Let me know if this is authentic. I need an extra pair of eyes to help. Thank so much in Advance.
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA Black Lamb Leather Classic City Satchel Bag
> Item Number:112020729682
> Seller ID: shopmaterialworld
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/11202072968...281680152&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu&autorefresh=true
> 
> Please let me know. Thanks again.


----------



## peacebabe

hello, pls click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Pls make sure photos are closed up and angles same as those examples.



alhee83 said:


> more pic


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, doesn't look good. But your photos are not good & clear. We can review it again if you can submit better photos in closed up & correct angles. hello, pls click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication



jenxhesse said:


> Hello,
> I inspect and thought i was pretty convinced its real, but i am nt expert, please authenticate for me just for my peace of mind, thank you in advance , one thing I know for sure 2010 rggh doesnt have logo in on the zipper. the date code is a bit off but i might be wrong , 17384 1202 502752
> 
> Item Name : RGGH in Anthracite (She claimed to bought the bag in Vegas back in 2010)
> Link (if available): N/A
> then attach any photos


----------



## peacebabe

hello, pls click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication and repost again



mrspalaganas said:


> Welcome back everybody! Please please help me with this one. TIA!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Bag
> Item Number: 109575160
> Seller ID: bagaholic
> Link: https://www.olx.ph/item/balenciaga-bag-ID7pLwi.html


----------



## peacebabe

This bag is from Carousell? It's non authentic



emilylim said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I have just attached the pictures that you have requested. Hopefully they're good enough. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's no authentic



Carissa1919 said:


> View attachment 3381805
> View attachment 3381810
> View attachment 3381801
> View attachment 3381795
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys I'm Carissa..
> So I just bought a brand new
> Balenciaga City Black Ghw year 2015 from one of reseller who sells authentic branded goods.
> I've checked the bag and found out that the back of the zipper is the letter "B" not the word "lampo". I've read it somewhere that the new season of balenciaga city bag will have the letter B instead of the word lampo on the back zipper.. But I just need to make sure.
> I would be very grateful if someone who is more experienced with balenciaga city could help.
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



eljeyemey said:


> Hi! Balenciaga Experts, can you please authenticate this Balenciaga Motorcycle Bag I'm so crazy about this. I need help.. Thanks in advance!


----------



## kimo412

Hello Bbag experts, Please help me authenticate this brand new Bbag mini city from Ebay, wasn't so sure if it's real even it's got price tag attached.  The seller said it's authentic because family member works at Balenciaga and got great deal on it, I just want to make sure before purchase. Thanks a bunch!!  )
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Red-Balenci...421889?hash=item4b01b897c1:g:B5MAAOSw9eVXV3P0


----------



## Amalie Nielsen

Hi, please help me authenticate this bag!


----------



## NikkNak728

Could someone please authenticate and tell me if this is worthwhile? I already bid and now I'm nervous!

Item name: Balenciaga violet town bag

Item number: 162100651688

Seller id: phillio9

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Violet-Town-Bag-/162100651688?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


Thanks!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



Amalie Nielsen said:


> View attachment 3383258
> View attachment 3383257
> View attachment 3383252
> View attachment 3383250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, please help me authenticate this bag!


----------



## BlueCherry

Hello, would someone kindly authenticate this eBay item please.

Item name: The Make-Up Clutch

Item number: 231982414450

Seller: zoe21904

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...414450?hash=item36033aba72:g:QB4AAOSwbYZXZBs9

Comments: The seller doesn't have the authentication cards, would this be of any concern to a purchaser of a small item?

Many thanks.


----------



## Ruby2s

Please authenticate this balenciaga Bag? Thank you kindly.


----------



## LostInBal

Ruby2s said:


> View attachment 3383987
> View attachment 3383989
> View attachment 3383990
> View attachment 3383992
> View attachment 3383996
> View attachment 3383997
> View attachment 3383999
> View attachment 3383987
> View attachment 3383989
> 
> Please authenticate this balenciaga Bag? Thank you kindly.


Authentic to me


----------



## Ruby2s

Oh I could kiss you!!   thank you @aalinne_72


----------



## mrspalaganas

mrspalaganas said:


> Welcome back everybody! Please please help me with this one. TIA!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Bag
> Item Number: 109575160
> Seller ID: bagaholic
> Link: https://www.olx.ph/item/balenciaga-bag-ID7pLwi.html



Hey guys! Wanted to ask for your help for this bag, some of the photos can be seen through the link. Thanks again.


----------



## Louliu71

Hi lovelies could you please let me know your thoughts in this 

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/331877318328

Balenciaga black and gold wallet (purse) 

Nic0953

Many thanks


----------



## Amonra

Hi, 
Pleeeaaase I need help ! 
Can you help me for this bag ?? 
It's a Giant weekender 
Kiss from France


----------



## Amonra

Other pictures for the post #1193

Thank's for help


----------



## helenNZ

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag






Thanks SOOOOOOOOOOO much!!!!!!!!!  Sighing with GREAT relief!  THANK YOU!!!!! xo


----------



## Jira

Louliu71 said:


> Hi lovelies could you please let me know your thoughts in this
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/331877318328
> 
> Balenciaga black and gold wallet (purse)
> 
> Nic0953
> 
> Many thanks



Authentic.


----------



## Jira

NikkNak728 said:


> Could someone please authenticate and tell me if this is worthwhile? I already bid and now I'm nervous!
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga violet town bag
> 
> Item number: 162100651688
> 
> Seller id: phillio9
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Violet-Town-Bag-/162100651688?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Thanks!



Would've liked to see clear pictures of the bale and rivet, but this looks ok so far, no red flags.


----------



## NikkNak728

Jira said:


> Would've liked to see clear pictures of the bale and rivet, but this looks ok so far, no red flags.



Thanks Jira, I was pretty confident in it when I first bid and then the nerves set in when I realized I was going to win. When I comes I will take pictures and maybe I'll be able to tell in comparison to my city.


----------



## dreamerirene

Hi all experts,

I am planning to get a Balenciaga G12 Black City from an online seller, but I'm new to this, would you please check the authenticity of this for me? 

The seller claimed that it's a gift so no receipt and cards misplaced, and I've searched online whereby the bag should have two slip phone pockets, however there is only one zipped pocket in this bag. The serial number doesn't have alphabet in it so I can't judge the season as well, this makes me worry that it is a replica. 

Your help is much appreciated!! xoxo


----------



## Louliu71

Jira said:


> Authentic.



Thanks so much!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## jenxhesse

peacebabe said:


> Hello, doesn't look good. But your photos are not good & clear. We can review it again if you can submit better photos in closed up & correct angles. hello, pls click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication


 Thank you peacebabe , I appreciate it, this time i tried to capture it with my dslr, hopefully this is good enough, im so bad at macro photos  (Thread color on the tag is black, I cant capture it for some reason)


----------



## nchamier

Hello, I'm new here and am looking to get a gently pre-owned Balenciaga this summer. I'm new to this brand, but have admired it for many years. Can you please authenticate this eBay item? Thanks!


*Balenciaga NWT $1495 Ultraviolet Purple Leather "Classic Town" Moto 2 Way Bag*

Item number: 381665135164

Seller: luxury.garage.sale

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...135164?hash=item58dd03ca3c:g:r3UAAOSwuhhXWdb6

Thanks you in advance!

Nicole


----------



## shelzbags

Hello,
Can you please comment on the authenticity of this bag? Thank you very much!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3385319
View attachment 3385319


----------



## shelzbags

The last 2; zipper head and bale, it says, "image too large to process". Not sure what to do. I've taken pics twice and it just won't let me load them.


----------



## shelzbags




----------



## Fashion Freak

Please help! I'm not so sure about this bag. Thank you! 
Item name: Balenciaga mini city


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's indeed non authentic



jenxhesse said:


> View attachment 3385176
> View attachment 3385177
> View attachment 3385178
> View attachment 3385179
> View attachment 3385180
> View attachment 3385181
> View attachment 3385182
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you peacebabe , I appreciate it, this time i tried to capture it with my dslr, hopefully this is good enough, im so bad at macro photos  (Thread color on the tag is black, I cant capture it for some reason)


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



shelzbags said:


> Hello,
> Can you please comment on the authenticity of this bag? Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385319
> View attachment 3385319
> View attachment 3385341
> View attachment 3385342
> View attachment 3385341
> View attachment 3385342
> View attachment 3385343
> View attachment 3385344


----------



## mrspalaganas

Thank you for that. Here are the photos on the list.

Thanks again!



peacebabe said:


> hello, pls click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication and repost again


----------



## jenxhesse

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it's non authentic


 Thank you soo much! Your help is very appreciated


----------



## Cacciatrice

Can you please hel me with this one?
Item number: 
231972541527
Seller: encherexpert_paris07
Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/SAC-A-MAIN-B.../231972541527?hash=item3602a41457#ht_3057wt_0


----------



## mmd1313

Cacciatrice said:


> Can you please hel me with this one?
> Item number:
> 231972541527
> Seller: encherexpert_paris07
> Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/SAC-A-MAIN-B.../231972541527?hash=item3602a41457#ht_3057wt_0


Morning Cacciatrice
Pictures listed by seller are either off angle.
Missing straight on & close up shots of rivet, front/back of the serial plate & a flat bale.  All the required position of the pictures are listed you can find in my like.  Once you have these from the seller, resubmit your request and someone will help you out


----------



## mmd1313

mrspalaganas said:


> Thank you for that. Here are the photos on the list.
> 
> Thanks again!





mrspalaganas said:


> Thank you for that. Here are the photos on the list.
> 
> Thanks again!


Morning mrspalaganas
We is shown is either out of focus or dark.  We need to see absolute straight on shots like my example.  Also when taking a shot of the bale, try not to cover the threads


----------



## mmd1313

Fashion Freak said:


> Please help! I'm not so sure about this bag. Thank you!
> Item name: Balenciaga mini city


Please ask seller for absolutely straight on shots of the require pictures especially the front & back of the serial plate and a bale shot that doesn't include your finger   Resubmit your request & someone will help you out


----------



## mmd1313

nchamier said:


> Hello, I'm new here and am looking to get a gently pre-owned Balenciaga this summer. I'm new to this brand, but have admired it for many years. Can you please authenticate this eBay item? Thanks!
> 
> 
> *Balenciaga NWT $1495 Ultraviolet Purple Leather "Classic Town" Moto 2 Way Bag*
> 
> Item number: 381665135164
> 
> Seller: luxury.garage.sale
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...135164?hash=item58dd03ca3c:g:r3UAAOSwuhhXWdb6
> 
> Thanks you in advance!
> 
> Nicole


Morning nchamier
Missing required pictures.  Please see the link for these in my signature.  Once you have these from the seller, resubmit your request & someone will help you out.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## mmd1313

shelzbags said:


> Hello,
> Can you please comment on the authenticity of this bag? Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385319
> View attachment 3385319
> View attachment 3385341
> View attachment 3385342
> View attachment 3385341
> View attachment 3385342
> View attachment 3385343
> View attachment 3385344



Morning shelzbags
ABSOLUTE FAKE!


----------



## mmd1313

solamente143 said:


> Can somebody please let me know if this is the real deal? It's a Balenciaga Monday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382528
> View attachment 3382543
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seller claims it was bought in Europe last summer. I'm not familiar with Balenciaga Bags and I am buying this as a gift to myself on my birthday.
> 
> Thanks so much.


Morning solamente143
Missing require pictures from the.  Please see my signature for the proper positions,   Once you have these additional shots, resubmit your request & someone will help you out.


----------



## mmd1313

helenNZ said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> SORRY to be 'pushy' but anyone able to help me out re: #1136 and #1159
> 
> THANKING YOU IN ADVANCE!!!!!
> 
> Hels


Morning helenNZ
Would it be possible to repost with the required pictures?  With the new format on the forum it will make it easier


----------



## shelzbags

mmd1313 said:


> Morning shelzbags
> ABSOLUTE FAKE!


Thought so! Thanks bunches, mmd1313; I really appreciate it!


----------



## Fashion Freak

mmd1313 said:


> Please ask seller for absolutely straight on shots of the require pictures especially the front & back of the serial plate and a bale shot that doesn't include your finger   Resubmit your request & someone will help you out



Thank you very much for your reply. Here are some more pics, hope they can help you to tell. The foam wraps really make me doubt about it. Also the brass/metal smell of the bag is very strong.


----------



## zen1965

Hello Ladies, I would be grateful if you could help me with authenticating the following bag. The seller sold other original bals in the past but better safe than sorry...

 Item Name: BALENCIAGA Velo Tasche Bag RH Glycine Lila
Item Number: 331879961548
Seller ID: madf76
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/331879961548?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Many thanks in advance for your kind assistance!


----------



## dreamerirene

Hi ladies, 
Could someone please kindly authenticate this for me, pleaseeeeee～ 



dreamerirene said:


> View attachment 3384577
> View attachment 3384578
> View attachment 3384579
> View attachment 3384580
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all experts,
> 
> I am planning to get a *Balenciaga G12 Black City* from an online seller, but I'm new to this, would you please check the authenticity of this for me?
> 
> The seller claimed that it's a gift so no receipt and cards misplaced, and I've searched online whereby the bag should have two slip phone pockets, however there is only one zipped pocket in this bag. The serial number doesn't have alphabet in it so I can't judge the season as well, this makes me worry that it is a replica.
> 
> Your help is much appreciated!! xoxo


----------



## BlueCherry

Think my original post was missed... 

Hello, would someone kindly authenticate this eBay item please.

Item name: The Make-Up Clutch

Item number: 231982414450

Seller: zoe21904

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...414450?hash=item36033aba72:g:QB4AAOSwbYZXZBs9

Comments: The seller doesn't have the authentication cards, would this be of any concern to a purchaser of a small item?

Many thanks.


----------



## mrspalaganas

Crossing my fingers that these photos would work. Thank you for all your help.



mmd1313 said:


> Morning mrspalaganas
> We is shown is either out of focus or dark.  We need to see absolute straight on shots like my example.  Also when taking a shot of the bale, try not to cover the threads


----------



## rsimo

Hi could you please authenticate this bag for me ? TiA
Balenciaga black city
https://www.overstock.com/11807532/product.html


----------



## mmd1313

Fashion Freak said:


> Thank you very much for your reply. Here are some more pics, hope they can help you to tell. The foam wraps really make me doubt about it. Also the brass/metal smell of the bag is very strong.


Morning Fashion Freak
I'm not 100% sure and  would like another pair of eyes look at the sloppy workmanship


----------



## mmd1313

zen1965 said:


> Hello Ladies, I would be grateful if you could help me with authenticating the following bag. The seller sold other original bals in the past but better safe than sorry...
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA Velo Tasche Bag RH Glycine Lila
> Item Number: 331879961548
> Seller ID: madf76
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/331879961548?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your kind assistance!


Morning zen1965
Missing required pictures taken straight on & close up.  Please see my signature for the required pictures from the seller.  Once you have these, repost your request & someone will help you out


----------



## mmd1313

BigCherry said:


> Think my original post was missed...
> 
> Hello, would someone kindly authenticate this eBay item please.
> 
> Item name: The Make-Up Clutch
> 
> Item number: 231982414450
> 
> Seller: zoe21904
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...414450?hash=item36033aba72:g:QB4AAOSwbYZXZBs9
> 
> Comments: The seller doesn't have the authentication cards, would this be of any concern to a purchaser of a small item?
> 
> Many thanks.


Morning BigCherry
Missing required pictures taken straight on & close up.  Please see my link for the proper position.  Repost these when you get them from the seller


----------



## mmd1313

mrspalaganas said:


> Crossing my fingers that these photos would work. Thank you for all your help.


Morning mrspalaganas
Looks good.  If you are interested in model & year, please see my link


----------



## Fashion Freak

mmd1313 said:


> Morning Fashion Freak
> I'm not 100% sure and  would like another pair of eyes look at the sloppy workmanship



Thank you very much mmd1313. One more thing that made me doubt is there are many of the same bag for sale. Hope another expert can help to look at it, so I can take actions, keep or ask for refund.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## mmd1313

rsimo said:


> Hi could you please authenticate this bag for me ? TiA
> Balenciaga black city
> https://www.overstock.com/11807532/product.html


Morning rsimo
UGH overstock!  Missing required pictures listed on page 2 of this forum.  Good luck trying to get these from Overstock!


----------



## mmd1313

Fashion Freak said:


> Thank you very much mmd1313. One more thing that made me doubt is there are many of the same bag for sale. Hope another expert can help to look at it, so I can take actions, keep or ask for refund.


Morning Fashion Freak
Hopefully one of the other ladies will respond.  I miss my "HELP" icon


----------



## BlueCherry

mmd1313 said:


> Morning BigCherry
> Missing required pictures taken straight on & close up.  Please see my link for the proper position.  Repost these when you get them from the seller



Thank you for your time, I have requested the extra photographs


----------



## JuliJenn

Addy said:


> Note: This thread is continuing the previous thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...enciaga-please-read-the-rules-and-883898.html
> 
> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to Balenciaga in this thread.
> 
> - Please do a search within the thread (use Search this thread located on the top right corner) to check if the item has been reviewed by one of the senior authenticators before posting. Try to put your search term in quotes. For example, instead of searching for 1234567890, search for "1234567890"
> 
> - Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> then attach any photos
> 
> - You cannot post your own auctions. However, should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to defend your own auction if its authenticity is questioned, please do not authenticate your own Bbag.
> 
> - Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> - Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> - Please post link (eg/ #4888 , copy and paste the post number) to the original query when requesting a second opinion or in follow up post.
> 
> - Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> 
> - Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> - Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## jang2519

Hi.
Please would you be able to tell whether this bag is authentic or not? 
Many thanks


----------



## JuliJenn

Good evening,  Please accept my apologies if I have not posted correctly. I haven't been on tPF since the formatting changed, and I'm not always the most tech savvy.  When you have a moment, could I please request your kind help with a 2010 Balenciaga Canard Town?  I purchased it from Fashionphile, and it just arrived today.  Thank you very much for your assistance, as always, and I hope you have a lovely evening!

Item: Balenciaga 2010 Town Canard
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-town-canard-115673

Item: Balenciaga 2010 Town in Canard
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG] 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Link:  https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-town-canard-115673


----------



## purseaddict76

Hello ladies,

I just bought this bag and need to know if it's authentic before I pay.  Thanks! 

Name: Balenciaga 2007 violet twiggy
Seller; megabrie27
Link; https://www.ebay.com/itm/142030425204


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, not liking what i see on the emboss on the back of the tag. Though the rest look pretty fine, personally, i will avoid it just in case. 



Fashion Freak said:


> Thank you very much mmd1313. One more thing that made me doubt is there are many of the same bag for sale. Hope another expert can help to look at it, so I can take actions, keep or ask for refund.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



JuliJenn said:


> Good evening,  Please accept my apologies if I have not posted correctly. I haven't been on tPF since the formatting changed, and I'm not always the most tech savvy.  When you have a moment, could I please request your kind help with a 2010 Balenciaga Canard Town?  I purchased it from Fashionphile, and it just arrived today.  Thank you very much for your assistance, as always, and I hope you have a lovely evening!
> 
> Item: Balenciaga 2010 Town Canard
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-town-canard-115673
> 
> Item: Balenciaga 2010 Town in Canard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3387104
> View attachment 3387105
> View attachment 3387106
> View attachment 3387107
> View attachment 3387108
> View attachment 3387109
> 
> Link:  https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-town-canard-115673


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



purseaddict76 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I just bought this bag and need to know if it's authentic before I pay.  Thanks!
> 
> Name: Balenciaga 2007 violet twiggy
> Seller; megabrie27
> Link; https://www.ebay.com/itm/142030425204


----------



## purseaddict76

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag


Thank you!!


----------



## Fashion Freak

peacebabe said:


> Hello, not liking what i see on the emboss on the back of the tag. Though the rest look pretty fine, personally, i will avoid it just in case.



Thank you very much!


----------



## JuliJenn

Thank you so much for your help, Peacebabe!  I really appreciate it, and I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Auvina15

Would you authenticators please kindly authenticate this bag for me? I bought it from a trusted seller. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## helenNZ

mmd1313 said:


> Morning helenNZ
> Would it be possible to repost with the required pictures?  With the new format on the forum it will make it easier



Hi mmd1313 
My post got answered!  Thanks though!!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Kheay

Please help me to authenticate my first Balenciaga mini city.. thank u guys..
Item Name: Balenciaga Mini City Giant 12 GHW 
Item Number: 
Seller ID: Youvoria (instagram)


----------



## winnie.xiuwen

Hi ladies, just got my very first Balenciaga but a bit worried about authenticity. Can someone help me?

According to the description given, this is a classic part time in gris chartreux with palladium hardware.

I'm a bit worried because
a) the bag feels very light. I expected a leather bag to feel more substantial than this. The leather is nice and soft but very thin.
b) the half oval shaped piece of leather with 2 rivets (in 3rd picture below) is not sewn to the bag. It looks like it's only attached by the rivets. I thought workmanship should be better than this in a bag that costs this much?
c) in the leather tag inside, there looks to be a full stop before PARIS. I'm not sure if this is how the stamp is supposed to look like ...


----------



## peacebabe

JuliJenn said:


> Thank you so much for your help, Peacebabe!  I really appreciate it, and I hope you have a wonderful day!


 My pleasure to help. You have a great day too !


----------



## mrspalaganas

mmd1313 said:


> Morning mrspalaganas
> Looks good.  If you are interested in model & year, please see my link



Thank you so so much mmd1313, I have a growing collection because of you guys..


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it looks fine. No red flag 



jang2519 said:


> Hi.
> Please would you be able to tell whether this bag is authentic or not?
> Many thanks


----------



## peacebabe

1st of all, those paper tags don't tally with the bag. Please take a sharper & straight view shots of the front & back of the lather tag, also other rivets again



Kheay said:


> Please help me to authenticate my first Balenciaga mini city.. thank u guys..
> Item Name: Balenciaga Mini City Giant 12 GHW
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: Youvoria (instagram)


----------



## peacebabe

Hello .... Your worries seem unnecessary. I see no red flag on this bag. Looks fine 



winnie.xiuwen said:


> Hi ladies, just got my very first Balenciaga but a bit worried about authenticity. Can someone help me?
> 
> According to the description given, this is a classic part time in gris chartreux with palladium hardware.
> 
> I'm a bit worried because
> a) the bag feels very light. I expected a leather bag to feel more substantial than this. The leather is nice and soft but very thin.
> b) the half oval shaped piece of leather with 2 rivets (in 3rd picture below) is not sewn to the bag. It looks like it's only attached by the rivets. I thought workmanship should be better than this in a bag that costs this much?
> c) in the leather tag inside, there looks to be a full stop before PARIS. I'm not sure if this is how the stamp is supposed to look like ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388465
> View attachment 3388510
> View attachment 3388508
> View attachment 3388468
> View attachment 3388467
> View attachment 3388469
> View attachment 3388494
> View attachment 3388495
> View attachment 3388496
> View attachment 3388509


----------



## winnie.xiuwen

Thank you! What a relief. You've set my mind at ease. Now I can take off all the tags and start using it 



peacebabe said:


> Hello .... Your worries seem unnecessary. I see no red flag on this bag. Looks fine


----------



## Auvina15

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3387768
> View attachment 3387769
> View attachment 3387771
> View attachment 3387772
> View attachment 3387773
> View attachment 3387775
> 
> 
> Looks like my post has missed!!!
> Would someone please kindly authenticate this bag for me? I bought it from a trusted seller. The bag looks fine to me but I found a FPfer here had a similar one ended up to be a fake bag that made me wonder about mine!!!!! Thank you so much for your help!!!


----------



## Summerfriend

Thanks for your help with this one. It seems a little too good to be true?

Item Name: Balenciaga Velo Crossbody Bag Cumin NEW
Item Number: 252430068296
Seller ID: flywest2012
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...068296?hash=item3ac6012a48:g:OFoAAOSwjXRXZbKZ


----------



## Cocoa32

Item Name: 2011 City Motorcycle Lambskin Handbag
Color: Coquelicot
Item Number: 11165921
Seller: Yoogi's Closet
Link to listing: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-coquelicot-lambskin-leather-motorcycle-city-bag-67206.html

Hello everyone.  I just bought my first BBag after years of wanting one.  Will someone please authenticate so I may use this bag stat!  It is gorgeous!  Thank you for your help. I apologize if I didn't post correctly.


----------



## xNadx

Hi, if someone could look at this I'd be most grateful 
Item Name: Balenciaga Classic City Bleu Dragee
Item Number: 172248322202
Seller ID: ngchloe
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga-Classic-City-Bleu-Dragee-RRP-1035-/172248322202


----------



## emilylim

peacebabe said:


> This bag is from Carousell? It's non authentic




Thanks!! 

What do you think about post #1169?


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, im not confident with this one. I hope other authenticator will help


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. 



Summerfriend said:


> Thanks for your help with this one. It seems a little too good to be true?
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Velo Crossbody Bag Cumin NEW
> Item Number: 252430068296
> Seller ID: flywest2012
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...068296?hash=item3ac6012a48:g:OFoAAOSwjXRXZbKZ


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, great photos taken to make our job a breeze!

Bag looks fine, no red flag. Congrats ! 



Cocoa32 said:


> Item Name: 2011 City Motorcycle Lambskin Handbag
> Color: Coquelicot
> Item Number: 11165921
> Seller: Yoogi's Closet
> Link to listing: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-coquelicot-lambskin-leather-motorcycle-city-bag-67206.html
> 
> Hello everyone.  I just bought my first BBag after years of wanting one.  Will someone please authenticate so I may use this bag stat!  It is gorgeous!  Thank you for your help. I apologize if I didn't post correctly.
> View attachment 3389079
> View attachment 3389080
> View attachment 3389082
> View attachment 3389083
> View attachment 3389090
> View attachment 3389091


----------



## peacebabe

Hello. Bag looks fine, no red flag. 



xNadx said:


> Hi, if someone could look at this I'd be most grateful
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic City Bleu Dragee
> Item Number: 172248322202
> Seller ID: ngchloe
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga-Classic-City-Bleu-Dragee-RRP-1035-/172248322202


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication and repost again



emilylim said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> What do you think about post #1169?


----------



## Auvina15

peacebabe said:


> Hello, im not confident with this one. I hope other authenticator will help


Hi Peacebabe, did you quote my post? I am not sure if you quoted mine

? Let me know! Thank you so much!


----------



## NikkNak728

Jira said:


> Would've liked to see clear pictures of the bale and rivet, but this looks ok so far, no red flags.



It arrived- here are the extra photos!


----------



## madamelH

Please help authenticate my first Balenciaga.
Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Gold Hip
Item Number: 242803 D94IG
Color: Rouge Safran
Thank you so much.


----------



## Cocoa32

peacebabe said:


> Hello, great photos taken to make our job a breeze!
> 
> Bag looks fine, no red flag. Congrats !


Thank you so much Peacebabe!  You've made my day!


----------



## Auvina15

peacebabe said:


> Hello, im not confident with this one. I hope other authenticator will help


Hi Peacebabe, the seller gave me the Certificate of Authentication of this bag. I just contacted them and they confirmed it is authentic. Great to be sure!!! Thank you again!!!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello yes.... i missed out to quote. Im not confident in yours. But glad that you can get assurance from seller 



Auvina15 said:


> Hi Peacebabe, did you quote my post? I am not sure if you quoted mine
> 
> 
> ? Let me know! Thank you so much!


----------



## jang2519

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it looks fine. No red flag



Thank you for your help peacebabe ^_^


----------



## sfcloset

Hello experts!
I'm new here and just got a bag from Linda's Stuff on eBay. I read everything I could on authentication and this bag feels great, but I'd like the experts to chime in. By the number it would be a Velo. The colors are but more plum-like than my photos.


----------



## MrsShoeGal

Hi experts she calls this a city but I think it's a velo, but is it real looks a little fake to me


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, can you post the back of tag with "MADE IN ITALY" clearly shown



sfcloset said:


> Hello experts!
> I'm new here and just got a bag from Linda's Stuff on eBay. I read everything I could on authentication and this bag feels great, but I'd like the experts to chime in. By the number it would be a Velo. The colors are but more plum-like than my photos.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



MrsShoeGal said:


> View attachment 3390333
> View attachment 3390335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi experts she calls this a city but I think it's a velo, but is it real looks a little fake to me


----------



## Purple6

Hello
Could you please authenticate this bag..Much Appreciated and Thanks in advance
First time looking at Balenciaga Bag *No 0180Y 115748 3555*
Seller: embercity21
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252431742658?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## cbarrus

Purple6 said:


> Hello
> Could you please authenticate this bag..Much Appreciated and Thanks in advance
> First time looking at Balenciaga Bag *No 0180Y 115748 3555*
> Seller: embercity21
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252431742658?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:I
> 
> View attachment 3390527
> View attachment 3390528
> View attachment 3390529
> View attachment 3390530



This is fake, sorry


----------



## Victoriawillcutyou

FIRST POST of hopefully many more! I just received this black (very faded) City bag... It looks legit to me, but just wanted some other eyes to check it out.


----------



## MishaTo

What do you experts think of this bag? 

Thanks [emoji4][emoji1360]


----------



## cbarrus

Victoriawillcutyou said:


> FIRST POST of hopefully many more! I just received this black (very faded) City bag... It looks legit to me, but just wanted some other eyes to check it out.



Authentic '08 City


----------



## cbarrus

MishaTo said:


> What do you experts think of this bag?
> 
> Thanks [emoji4][emoji1360]
> 
> View attachment 3390826
> View attachment 3390827
> View attachment 3390828
> View attachment 3390831
> View attachment 3390832
> View attachment 3390833



This looks good to me.


----------



## NikkNak728

NikkNak728 said:


> It arrived- here are the extra photos!
> 
> View attachment 3389505
> View attachment 3389506



Has anyone had a chance to look? Do I need to redo the original post?


----------



## sfcloset

peacebabe said:


> Hello, can you post the back of tag with "MADE IN ITALY" clearly shown


Oops ended up making the same photo mistake as the seller! Thank you peacebabe for checking out my pics. Here is the back of the label


----------



## Victoriawillcutyou

cbarrus said:


> Authentic '08 City



Thanks!!!!


----------



## Heather7679

Hi : ) can someone tell me if this looks authentic ? 2006 first    

http://m.ebay.com/itm/122017969866?_mwBanner=1


----------



## Conni618

madamelH said:


> Please help authenticate my first Balenciaga.
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Gold Hip
> Item Number: 242803 D94IG
> Color: Rouge Safran
> Thank you so much.
> View attachment 3389592
> View attachment 3389594
> View attachment 3389596
> View attachment 3389599
> View attachment 3389600
> View attachment 3389605


Looks good so far.  Can you provide a photo of a rivet please?  (The back of the stud you photographed)


----------



## Conni618

Heather7679 said:


> Hi : ) can someone tell me if this looks authentic ? 2006 first
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/122017969866?_mwBanner=1


What is provided is okay.  Would need to see a bale to confirm authenticity.


----------



## Conni618

sfcloset said:


> Oops ended up making the same photo mistake as the seller! Thank you peacebabe for checking out my pics. Here is the back of the label


Not peacebabe, but your tag pic helps.  The bag looks authentic to me.


----------



## Conni618

NikkNak728 said:


> Has anyone had a chance to look? Do I need to redo the original post?


Bale and rivet look okay.  Please guide us to the post number containing the other photos.


----------



## peacebabe

Nice to see you !!!



Conni618 said:


> Not peacebabe, but your tag pic helps.  The bag looks authentic to me.


----------



## Heather7679

Conni618 said:


> What is provided is okay.  Would need to see a bale to confirm authenticity.


Thank you so much, ill send pics of the bales when i get it.  : )


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Conni618

peacebabe said:


> Nice to see you !!!



You too!  So in awe of the great job you continue to do here!


----------



## sfcloset

Conni618 said:


> Not peacebabe, but your tag pic helps.  The bag looks authentic to me.


Thank you so much Conni618 and peacebabe! The bag feels authentic - so happy - yay!!!


----------



## JYM

Hi,
Am I making a mistake in buying this bag - is it authentic or a fake? Sorry, I do not have better pictures - these were sent from the seller. This is from a Danish second hand site 'Trendsales' and I have agreed to buy it but will pay tomorrow. This is my first Balenciaga bag. Any help in deciding would be greatly appreciated. 
Item name: Balenciaga City
Item number: 1157 ????
Seller ID: (a private seller) 
Link: http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/balenciaga-balenciaga-city-taske-bag-skuldertaske/49169355


----------



## Heather7679

Hi ladies , I'm considering a balenciaga twiggy bag on eBay that looks legit , except she has a printed Balenciaga tag that has space to write in color , style , etc . Never seen this before and it's throwing up red flags in my head . lol   What do you think ?


----------



## Conni618

JYM said:


> Hi,
> Am I making a mistake in buying this bag - is it authentic or a fake? Sorry, I do not have better pictures - these were sent from the seller. This is from a Danish second hand site 'Trendsales' and I have agreed to buy it but will pay tomorrow. This is my first Balenciaga bag. Any help in deciding would be greatly appreciated.
> Item name: Balenciaga City
> Item number: 1157 ????
> Seller ID: (a private seller)
> Link: http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/balenciaga-balenciaga-city-taske-bag-skuldertaske/49169355


I'm sorry, but I can't help much without photos of the rivets.  The bales seem to be okay, but are off center.  
The font on the tag pics is very blurry, not much help.  I'm concerned about the lack of a silver tag.  Silver tags appeared in 2003 with some bare leather tags still released, but all of those bags should have pewter hardware, and this one doesn't.   

I may be missing something, so perhaps someone else will jump in


----------



## Conni618

Heather7679 said:


> Hi ladies , I'm considering a balenciaga twiggy bag on eBay that looks legit , except she has a printed Balenciaga tag that has space to write in color , style , etc . Never seen this before and it's throwing up red flags in my head . lol   What do you think ?


Seller may have added the tag, but without authentication features, I can't offer an opinion.  Please check the first message in this thread to learn which photos are necessary.


----------



## peacebabe

Im hanging on to see your return Conni !!! 



Conni618 said:


> You too!  So in awe of the great job you continue to do here!


----------



## peacebabe

You WILL BE making a mistake if you don't get more photos for authentication. Need to see clear & sharp photos of rivet, back of zipper head & bale. 

And Conni, it gives me a feeling that the front & back of tag are taken from different bag 



JYM said:


> Hi,
> Am I making a mistake in buying this bag - is it authentic or a fake? Sorry, I do not have better pictures - these were sent from the seller. This is from a Danish second hand site 'Trendsales' and I have agreed to buy it but will pay tomorrow. This is my first Balenciaga bag. Any help in deciding would be greatly appreciated.
> Item name: Balenciaga City
> Item number: 1157 ????
> Seller ID: (a private seller)
> Link: http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/balenciaga-balenciaga-city-taske-bag-skuldertaske/49169355





Conni618 said:


> I'm sorry, but I can't help much without photos of the rivets.  The bales seem to be okay, but are off center.
> The font on the tag pics is very blurry, not much help.  I'm concerned about the lack of a silver tag.  Silver tags appeared in 2003 with some bare leather tags still released, but all of those bags should have pewter hardware, and this one doesn't.
> 
> I may be missing something, so perhaps someone else will jump in


----------



## JYM

Conni618 said:


> I'm sorry, but I can't help much without photos of the rivets.  The bales seem to be okay, but are off center.
> The font on the tag pics is very blurry, not much help.  I'm concerned about the lack of a silver tag.  Silver tags appeared in 2003 with some bare leather tags still released, but all of those bags should have pewter hardware, and this one doesn't.
> 
> I may be missing something, so perhaps someone else will jump in





peacebabe said:


> You WILL BE making a mistake if you don't get more photos for authentication. Need to see clear & sharp photos of rivet, back of zipper head & bale.
> 
> And Conni, it gives me a feeling that the front & back of tag are taken from different bag



Thank you so very much to Conni618 and peacebabe. I texted the seller hours ago and asked for clearer photos of all of the requested things but she only wrote that the bag was legit and that she doesn't have the bag at the moment as she's traveling. If she does send the photos, I will post them here for you to see, but now I am holding back on the deal and will not buy unless you guys give me the go ahead. Thank you again for your time and help. I am very grateful.


----------



## peacebabe

Great! Only pay if the authenticity is confirmed. It's better to be safe than sorry 



JYM said:


> Thank you so very much to Conni618 and peacebabe. I texted the seller hours ago and asked for clearer photos of all of the requested things but she only wrote that the bag was legit and that she doesn't have the bag at the moment as she's traveling. If she does send the photos, I will post them here for you to see, but now I am holding back on the deal and will not buy unless you guys give me the go ahead. Thank you again for your time and help. I am very grateful.


----------



## baebae08

Hai, would you like to help me authenticate this balenciaga bag? A friend of mine offered me this bag, before I make a decision to buy this bag, I wanna make sure if this bag authentic.. Thank you so much!


----------



## Kheay

I have upload a new pics,
Please help me to authenticate my first Balenciaga mini city.. thank u guys..

Item Name: Balenciaga Mini City Giant 12 GHW
Item Number:
Seller ID: Youvoria (instagram)


----------



## Stuarly

Hi, I've recently purchase this mini papier pink, made in 2013, not sure it's a genuine bag or not.. It looks ok to me, but I'm still not sure. Anyway, here are some photos, plz give me some idea. Thx a lot!


----------



## JYM

Hi,
Am I more in luck with this bag - is this authentic? I am really wanting to buy my first Balenciaga bag as you can tell... Only one tassel is splitting. Two pics of the same metal serial no.
Thank you in advance for your time! I am very grateful for your expertise and helpfulness.

Item name: Balenciaga City
Item number: N 16777 N 115748
Seller ID: (a private seller)
Link: http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/balenciaga-city-taske/48719750?showall=1


----------



## belovaldi

Hi, I just bought this wallet from a reseller. She provided me with a copy of the receipt with blurred out details, so I don't even know where does she purchase it - however judging from the search of the code in the receipt, the wallet seems to be from Reebonz which is a reputable seller (?).

Anyhow, I have a tiny bit of doubt because of the font used in the tag and dustbag, I had several Bals from previous years and there's just something that looks different too me. Am I being just a bit too paranoid? Or do Bals change the font slightly in 2016? Please help me! 

Thank you love!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## madamelH

Conni618 said:


> Looks good so far.  Can you provide a photo of a rivet please?  (The back of the stud you photographed)



Hello. Thank you for the reply. Please see the attached pictures of the two rivets. I hope they are correct.

Thank you so much again.


----------



## mmd1313

madamelH said:


> Hello. Thank you for the reply. Please see the attached pictures of the two rivets. I hope they are correct.
> 
> Thank you so much again.
> View attachment 3392636
> 
> View attachment 3392637


Conni618 said: ↑
Looks good so far. Can you provide a photo of a rivet please? (The back of the stud you photographed)
Morning madameIH
Conni618 ask for a clear rivet.  Yours if off angle.  Please take a straight on & close up shot like my example and repost your request.


----------



## Vetdk

Dear purse forum
What do you think of this giant envelope? Thanks in advance.


----------



## madamelH

mmd1313 said:


> Conni618 said: ↑
> Looks good so far. Can you provide a photo of a rivet please? (The back of the stud you photographed)
> Morning madameIH
> Conni618 ask for a clear rivet.  Yours if off angle.  Please take a straight on & close up shot like my example and repost your request.



Dear mmd1313,
Thank you for your guidance on how to take a clear picture of the rivet.
I have attached the following pictures. Hopefully it is okay.



Thank you very much.


----------



## Conni618

madamelH said:


> Dear mmd1313,
> Thank you for your guidance on how to take a clear picture of the rivet.
> I have attached the following pictures. Hopefully it is okay.
> View attachment 3393345
> View attachment 3393346
> 
> Thank you very much.


Thank you mmd1313 for the extra guidance.  I was about to refrain from commenting, and then saw your example, and the second set of rivet pics.  I can see that they are fine.  This little red bag looks authentic to me.


----------



## madamelH

Conni618 said:


> Thank you mmd1313 for the extra guidance.  I was about to refrain from commenting, and then saw your example, and the second set of rivet pics.  I can see that they are fine.  This little red bag looks authentic to me.



Thank you so much Conni618 and mmd1313. I am happy to know that my bag is authentic.


----------



## Purple6

cbarrus said:


> This is fake, sorry


Many Thanks


----------



## Natasha Lloyd

Hello guys!

Need your help please! Bought this Balenciaga off eBay.

*Gian Part-Time Black Leather Handbag With Silver Hardware*

Photos attached. Let me know if I missed anything. This is the 1st time I post on a forum.







All the best,
Natasha x


----------



## Chell Amsterdam

I dont know much about Balenciaga, but my friend says she was given this bag as a present and now she is selling it to me for €450. I just want to know if this is the real thing. Awaiting for your immediate response. Thank you.


----------



## mmd1313

madamelH said: ↑
Dear mmd1313,
Thank you for your guidance on how to take a clear picture of the rivet.
I have attached the following pictures. Hopefully it is okay.
View attachment 3393345 View attachment 3393346 
Thank you very much.



Conni618 said:


> Thank you mmd1313 for the extra guidance.  I was about to refrain from commenting, and then saw your example, and the second set of rivet pics.  I can see that they are fine.  This little red bag looks authentic to me.


Happy to help out


----------



## mmd1313

Chell Amsterdam said:


> View attachment 3393699
> View attachment 3393700
> View attachment 3393701
> View attachment 3393702
> View attachment 3393703
> View attachment 3393704
> View attachment 3393706
> View attachment 3393707
> View attachment 3393709
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know much about Balenciaga, but my friend says she was given this bag as a present and now she is selling it to me for €450. I just want to know if this is the real thing. Awaiting for your immediate response. Thank you.


Morning Chell Amsterdam
Looks fake to me but please wait for one of the authenticators to come on line


----------



## mmd1313

Natasha Lloyd said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Need your help please! Bought this Balenciaga off eBay.
> 
> *Gian Part-Time Black Leather Handbag With Silver Hardware*
> 
> Photos attached. Let me know if I missed anything. This is the 1st time I post on a forum.
> View attachment 3393618
> View attachment 3393620
> View attachment 3393621
> View attachment 3393622
> View attachment 3393623
> View attachment 3393624
> 
> All the best,
> Natasha x



Morning Natasha Lloyd
Please ask seller for a clear & close up shot of the back of the serial plate just like my example.  The one posted here is blurry.  Repost when you get this additional shot from the seller


----------



## Natasha Lloyd

mmd1313 said:


> Morning Natasha Lloyd
> Please ask seller for a clear & close up shot of the back of the serial plate just like my example.  The one posted here is blurry.  Repost when you get this additional shot from the seller[/QUOTE
> Hello!
> 
> Thank you so much.
> Are these any better?
> I have already bought the bag.
> 
> Regards,
> Natasha x


----------



## cbarrus

Chell Amsterdam said:


> View attachment 3393699
> View attachment 3393700
> View attachment 3393701
> View attachment 3393702
> View attachment 3393703
> View attachment 3393704
> View attachment 3393706
> View attachment 3393707
> View attachment 3393709
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know much about Balenciaga, but my friend says she was given this bag as a present and now she is selling it to me for €450. I just want to know if this is the real thing. Awaiting for your immediate response. Thank you.



This is fake - sorry


----------



## Conni618

Natasha Lloyd said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Need your help please! Bought this Balenciaga off eBay.
> 
> *Gian Part-Time Black Leather Handbag With Silver Hardware*
> 
> Photos attached. Let me know if I missed anything. This is the 1st time I post on a forum.
> View attachment 3393618
> View attachment 3393620
> View attachment 3393621
> View attachment 3393622
> View attachment 3393623
> View attachment 3393624
> 
> All the best,
> Natasha x





mmd1313 said:


> Morning Natasha Lloyd
> Please ask seller for a clear & close up shot of the back of the serial plate just like my example.  The one posted here is blurry.  Repost when you get this additional shot from the seller




This is authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## cbarrus

Natasha Lloyd said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Need your help please! Bought this Balenciaga off eBay.
> 
> *Gian Part-Time Black Leather Handbag With Silver Hardware*
> 
> Photos attached. Let me know if I missed anything. This is the 1st time I post on a forum.
> View attachment 3393618
> View attachment 3393620
> View attachment 3393621
> View attachment 3393622
> View attachment 3393623
> View attachment 3393624
> 
> All the best,
> Natasha x



Looks good to me.


----------



## cbarrus

Conni618 said:


> This is authentic in my opinion.


Hi, Conni!
Nice to see you, again


----------



## cbarrus

baebae08 said:


> Hai, would you like to help me authenticate this balenciaga bag? A friend of mine offered me this bag, before I make a decision to buy this bag, I wanna make sure if this bag authentic.. Thank you so much!
> View attachment 3392483
> 
> View attachment 3392484
> View attachment 3392486
> 
> View attachment 3392488
> 
> View attachment 3392489
> 
> View attachment 3392490
> 
> View attachment 3392491



This is aurhentic in my opinion, but a pic of the front of th tag would help to confirm.  I don't see anything off in these pictures, though.


----------



## Natasha Lloyd

Conni618 said:


> This is authentic in my opinion.


Yay! Thank you so much for taking a look!


----------



## cbarrus

Kheay said:


> I have upload a new pics,
> Please help me to authenticate my first Balenciaga mini city.. thank u guys..
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Mini City Giant 12 GHW
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: Youvoria (instagram)



Authentic, in my opinion.


----------



## cbarrus

Stuarly said:


> Hi, I've recently purchase this mini papier pink, made in 2013, not sure it's a genuine bag or not.. It looks ok to me, but I'm still not sure. Anyway, here are some photos, plz give me some idea. Thx a lot!



I am not sure about this one.  I have not seen lettering on the back of a  tag like this one (should be embossed, I think).  Maybe someone else will know more.,


----------



## cbarrus

JYM said:


> Hi,
> Am I more in luck with this bag - is this authentic? I am really wanting to buy my first Balenciaga bag as you can tell... Only one tassel is splitting. Two pics of the same metal serial no.
> Thank you in advance for your time! I am very grateful for your expertise and helpfulness.
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga City
> Item number: N 16777 N 115748
> Seller ID: (a private seller)
> Link: http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/balenciaga-city-taske/48719750?showall=1
> View attachment 3392589
> View attachment 3392549
> View attachment 3392550
> View attachment 3392551
> View attachment 3392552
> View attachment 3392553
> View attachment 3392554
> View attachment 3392555
> View attachment 3392556
> View attachment 3392557



This one looks good to me


----------



## cbarrus

belovaldi said:


> Hi, I just bought this wallet from a reseller. She provided me with a copy of the receipt with blurred out details, so I don't even know where does she purchase it - however judging from the search of the code in the receipt, the wallet seems to be from Reebonz which is a reputable seller (?).
> 
> Anyhow, I have a tiny bit of doubt because of the font used in the tag and dustbag, I had several Bals from previous years and there's just something that looks different too me. Am I being just a bit too paranoid? Or do Bals change the font slightly in 2016? Please help me!
> 
> Thank you love!



This looks good so far, but we need to see the lettering on the wallet if you can take a clear picture. But, yes, Bal has changed the font.


----------



## Natasha Lloyd

cbarrus said:


> Looks good to me.


Thank you! X


----------



## baebae08

cbarrus said:


> This is aurhentic in my opinion, but a pic of the front of th tag would help to confirm.  I don't see anything off in these pictures, though.



Thank you so much for your help! [emoji8]


----------



## Conni618

cbarrus said:


> Hi, Conni!
> Nice to see you, again


So happy to see you too!    We seem to be missing so many sweet PF'rs now.


----------



## Vetdk

Vetdk said:


> Dear purse forum
> What do you think of this giant envelope? Thanks in advance.



Dear purseforum 
Can you help me with this giant envelope?


----------



## cbarrus

Vetdk said:


> Dear purseforum
> Can you help me with this giant envelope?


Please repost if it was missed.


Vetdk said:


> Dear purseforum
> Can you help me with this giant envelope?



Sorry if this was missed.  Please repost the pictures or post number so we can take a look. Thanks.


----------



## JYM

cbarrus said:


> This one looks good to me


cbarrus - thank you so much for your help and time!  Thank you all of you good people in this forum who take time out to help newbies like me. You are


----------



## Vetdk

cbarrus said:


> Please repost if it was missed.
> 
> 
> Sorry if this was missed.  Please repost the pictures or post number so we can take a look. Thanks.


Sorry i missed the post number. It's #1308.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Stuarly

cbarrus said:


> I am not sure about this one.  I have not seen lettering on the back of a  tag like this one (should be embossed, I think).  Maybe someone else will know more.,



Thanks, I have never see this kind of lettering either. Also there are stitch around megnet. This is why I'm not sure. But this is from 2003 according to the seller, so it might have that back in 2003. Everything else seems fine. Anyway, thanks for ur reply.


----------



## gracereika

Hi girls!
I just bought this mini metallic edge city in bleu acier and I just got in the mail. I checked the usual tests and everything seems right but I just feel slightly suspicious ordering it on eBay. Please take a look at the pictures and help me out, thank you in advance ❤️


----------



## cbarrus

Stuarly said:


> Thanks, I have never see this kind of lettering either. Also there are stitch around megnet. This is why I'm not sure. But this is from 2003 according to the seller, so it might have that back in 2003. Everything else seems fine. Anyway, thanks for ur reply.



One thing I do know is that this bag is certainly not from 2003.  I am more inclined to say it is not authentic but wanted another opinion because it is a relatively newer style.  If you do a search for the Papier bags, you will see what I mean.


----------



## cbarrus

gracereika said:


> Hi girls!
> I just bought this mini metallic edge city in bleu acier and I just got in the mail. I checked the usual tests and everything seems right but I just feel slightly suspicious ordering it on eBay. Please take a look at the pictures and help me out, thank you in advance ❤️



This may be okay, but please post a pic of the back of the tag and a rivet along with these pictures of the bag.  The cards are nice to have but don't really help with authentication.  I am a little concerned that the back of the strap looks a little sloppy to me and would like another set of eyes to help.


----------



## Denverite

Hi there! I haven't bought a Balenciaga in years (shame, I know!) and am now looking to get a Work, which is super exciting! Just wondering if you can take a look at this one, thank you in advance for any help! 

Item Name: Balenciaga Black Giant 21 Rose Gold
Item Number: 162118922236
Seller ID: tck1410
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162118922236?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## gracereika

cbarrus said:


> This may be okay, but please post a pic of the back of the tag and a rivet along with these pictures of the bag.  The cards are nice to have but don't really help with authentication.  I am a little concerned that the back of the strap looks a little sloppy to me and would like another set of eyes to help.




Thank you so much for your reply, the sloppy edge is what worries me. Here are the additional photos


----------



## Stuarly

Sorry, typing mistake, it is from 2013. 


cbarrus said:


> One thing I do know is that this bag is certainly not from 2003.  I am more inclined to say it is not authentic but wanted another opinion because it is a relatively newer style.  If you do a search for the Papier bags, you will see what I mean.


,


----------



## Kheay

cbarrus said:


> Authentic, in my opinion.


Thank youu ...  @cbarrus


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



Denverite said:


> Hi there! I haven't bought a Balenciaga in years (shame, I know!) and am now looking to get a Work, which is super exciting! Just wondering if you can take a look at this one, thank you in advance for any help!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Black Giant 21 Rose Gold
> Item Number: 162118922236
> Seller ID: tck1410
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162118922236?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Denverite

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it's non authentic



Thank you! So glad I checked, you guys are the best!!


----------



## muchstuff

Hi, please help with this Pompon...missing a pic of the zipper head, please let me know if it's needed, TIA!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/262504099227?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Lakotan

Ladies, couple of things look off to me in this bag. Please take a look and let me know if this is authentic in your opinion. TIA!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...822cea1&pid=100033&rk=2&rkt=8&sd=231994750845


----------



## cbarrus

Error


----------



## cbarrus

gracereika said:


> Thank you so much for your reply, the sloppy edge is what worries me. Here are the additional photos



Even though I still don't like that strap, everything else looks good to me.  You may want to ask in the Bal forum if anyone else has a strap that looks like that on an ME bag.


----------



## cbarrus

muchstuff said:


> Hi, please help with this Pompon...missing a pic of the zipper head, please let me know if it's needed, TIA!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/262504099227?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Authentic, in my opinion.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

cbarrus said:


> Authentic, in my opinion.


Many thanks for such a quick response! Now if I could Just get a clear idea of the actual colour, it looks different in every photo I see!


----------



## cbarrus

Lakotan said:


> Ladies, couple of things look off to me in this bag. Please take a look and let me know if this is authentic in your opinion. TIA!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-First-Red-Distressed-Leather-Matte-Silver-Tassel-Clutch-Bag/162120914395?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=36866&meid=9be6912de48d42ac9145262c9822cea1&pid=100033&rk=2&rkt=8&sd=231994750845



This does look off to me, too. It's sad there is no shoulder strap to see a bale.  Although there is a lot which looks fine, the tag stitching is wrong,, so I do not believe it is authentic.


----------



## Lakotan

cbarrus said:


> This does look off to me, too. It's sad there is no shoulder strap to see a bale.  Although there is a lot which looks fine, the tag stitching is wrong,, so I do not believe it is authentic.


Thank you, the tag number seems wrong too, I am grateful for your help!


----------



## cbarrus

muchstuff said:


> Many thanks for such a quick response! Now if I could Just get a clear idea of the actual colour, it looks different in every photo I see!



The official name is Cassis, so maybe you can do a search for more pictures.


----------



## amstevens714

May I ask for assistance on this giant?  (pun intended hah)

Thank you!

Item: hobo giant covered hardware
Seller: 2tacharlesst
Item#: n/a
Link: https://instagram.com/p/BHCnaSyjmfg/






















Thank you!!


----------



## muchstuff

cbarrus said:


> The official name is Cassis, so maybe you can do a search for more pictures.


Thanks, I've researched the colour but as with most Bal bags, the colour looks different in every photo!


----------



## gracereika

cbarrus said:


> Even though I still don't like that strap, everything else looks good to me.  You may want to ask in the Bal forum if anyone else has a strap that looks like that on an ME bag.


Thank you so much! Maybe just a defect sigh


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



Lakotan said:


> Ladies, couple of things look off to me in this bag. Please take a look and let me know if this is authentic in your opinion. TIA!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-First-Red-Distressed-Leather-Matte-Silver-Tassel-Clutch-Bag/162120914395?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=36866&meid=9be6912de48d42ac9145262c9822cea1&pid=100033&rk=2&rkt=8&sd=231994750845


----------



## Vetdk

Dear purse forum

I'm reposting as I think no one has seen my last post. 
What do you think of this giant envelope? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jang2519

Hello. Please anyone help authenticate this bag for me? I have just received it 5 minutes ago. Would like to check first before I've fallen in love with it more x
Thank you xx


----------



## cbarrus

amstevens714 said:


> May I ask for assistance on this giant?  (pun intended hah)
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Item: hobo giant covered hardware
> Seller: 2tacharlesst
> Item#: n/a
> Link: https://instagram.com/p/BHCnaSyjmfg/
> 
> View attachment 3395486
> 
> View attachment 3395487
> 
> View attachment 3395488
> 
> View attachment 3395489
> 
> View attachment 3395490
> 
> View attachment 3395491
> 
> View attachment 3395492
> 
> View attachment 3395493
> 
> View attachment 3395494
> 
> View attachment 3395495
> 
> 
> Thank you!!



Authentic.


----------



## cbarrus

Vetdk said:


> Dear purse forum
> 
> I'm reposting as I think no one has seen my last post.
> What do you think of this giant envelope? Thanks in advance.



It looks good to me


----------



## cbarrus

jang2519 said:


> Hello. Please anyone help authenticate this bag for me? I have just received it 5 minutes ago. Would like to check first before I've fallen in love with it more x
> Thank you xx
> View attachment 3395847
> View attachment 3395848



Looks good.


----------



## reenxo

Hello! Please help me authenticate this bag 

I couldn't get a photo of the underside of the zipper due to the style,
but it has the B on the bottom and $ on the side.
Thank you!
*
Balenciaga Hip (2016?) in Bleu Obscur*


----------



## Denverite

Hi again ladies! I'd love to get your thoughts on this bag! Thank you!!!

Item Name: Rare City Leather Rose Gold Giant Hardware Blue Dark Knight

Item Number: 10251241

Seller ID: Labellavitatk

Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenc...dium=email&utm_campaign=message_alert_img_new


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## jang2519

cbarrus said:


> Looks good.



Thank you cbarrus x


----------



## Louliu71

muchstuff said:


> Many thanks for such a quick response! Now if I could Just get a clear idea of the actual colour, it looks different in every photo I see!



I could be wrong, but looks like the rouge cerise I picked up from Fashionette. 

Hope this helps - it looks different in some of my pics too


----------



## Louliu71

Louliu71 said:


> I could be wrong, but looks like the rouge cerise I picked up from Fashionette.
> 
> Hope this helps - it looks different in some of my pics too
> 
> View attachment 3396239
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396238



Ignore me sorry, just realised the one in the listing is from 2012 and RC is 2015


----------



## miumiu4me

Hi, please could you identify this city bag? Seller says its specchio but it looks different to regular coty and has silver plate which is throwing me. Not sure on this one and really need your advice. Any help appreciated! Thanks.
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hi please could someone authenticate this city? Seller said it was a specchio no idea what that is but it looks different to regular city's i have seen. Also it has silver plate which is throwing me a bit... Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## muchstuff

Louliu71 said:


> Ignore me sorry, just realised the one in the listing is from 2012 and RC is 2015


I appreciate your post but sadly someone beat me to it...


----------



## Lakotan

Hello, it's non authentic

↑
Ladies, couple of things look off to me in this bag. Please take a look and let me know if this is authentic in your opinion. TIA!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-First-Red-Distressed-Leather-Matte-Silver-Tassel-Clutch-Bag/162120914395?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=36866&meid=9be6912de48d42ac9145262c9822cea1&pid=100033&rk=2&rkt=8&sd=231994750845

Thanks a lot, peacebabe! Put my mind to rest


----------



## Lakotan

miumiu4me said:


> Hi, please could you identify this city bag? Seller says its specchio but it looks different to regular coty and has silver plate which is throwing me. Not sure on this one and really need your advice. Any help appreciated! Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396308
> View attachment 3396309
> View attachment 3396310
> View attachment 3396311
> View attachment 3396312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi please could someone authenticate this city? Seller said it was a specchio no idea what that is but it looks different to regular city's i have seen. Also it has silver plate which is throwing me a bit... Thanks for your help in advance.



This bag looks fake to me, sorry. But let's see what our authenticators say.


----------



## nyangel122191

Hi can you please authenticate this RGGH black work? Thanks so much


----------



## nyangel122191

Hi can you please authenticate this RGGH black work? Thanks so much


----------



## nyangel122191

So sorry for posting twice. That was an accident and don't see an option to delete one.


----------



## Conni618

Lakotan said:


> This bag looks fake to me, sorry. But let's see what our authenticators say.





miumiu4me said:


> Hi, please could you identify this city bag? Seller says its specchio but it looks different to regular coty and has silver plate which is throwing me. Not sure on this one and really need your advice. Any help appreciated! Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396308
> View attachment 3396309
> View attachment 3396310
> View attachment 3396311
> View attachment 3396312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi please could someone authenticate this city? Seller said it was a specchio no idea what that is but it looks different to regular city's i have seen. Also it has silver plate which is throwing me a bit... Thanks for your help in advance.





Lakotan said:


> This bag looks fake to me, sorry. But let's see what our authenticators say.



Yes.  I'm very sorry, this is a counterfeit.


----------



## Conni618

nyangel122191 said:


> Hi can you please authenticate this RGGH black work? Thanks so much


I see no red flags here.  If you can upload a photo of the back of the tag that includes the bottom line, someone can confirm authenticity.  Once you do, please direct us to the original posting with these photos.


----------



## ssiell

Please help me
authenticate this bag. Thanks so much!


----------



## ssiell

Hi can you please help me identify this bag and check if it's authentic? thanks so much!


----------



## AECornell

Item Name:* BALENCIAGA CLASSIC CITY Bag Rose Pink Lambskin giant silver hardware*
Item Number: 311645959362
Seller ID: aninvitation
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...6af8943&pid=100008&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=311634339828

Looks good to me but want a better opinion. Price is £495 or OBO so wondering what you think of the price also. Thanks!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## nyangel122191

Hi! Thanks so much. Here is the extra picture. Thank you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








nyangel122191 said:


> Hi can you please authenticate this RGGH black work? Thanks so much





Conni618 said:


> I see no red flags here.  If you can upload a photo of the back of the tag that includes the bottom line, someone can confirm authenticity.  Once you do, please direct us to the original posting with these photos.


----------



## ssiell

ssiell said:


> View attachment 3396563
> View attachment 3396565
> View attachment 3396566
> View attachment 3396567
> View attachment 3396568
> View attachment 3396569
> View attachment 3396570
> View attachment 3396572
> View attachment 3396573
> View attachment 3396563
> View attachment 3396565
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi can you please help me identify this bag and check if it's authentic? thanks so much!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



ssiell said:


> View attachment 3396563
> View attachment 3396565
> View attachment 3396566
> View attachment 3396567
> View attachment 3396568
> View attachment 3396569
> View attachment 3396570
> View attachment 3396572
> View attachment 3396573
> View attachment 3396563
> View attachment 3396565
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi can you please help me identify this bag and check if it's authentic? thanks so much!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag. But we don't comment on price.



AECornell said:


> Item Name:* BALENCIAGA CLASSIC CITY Bag Rose Pink Lambskin giant silver hardware*
> Item Number: 311645959362
> Seller ID: aninvitation
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-CLASSIC-CITY-Bag-Rose-Pink-Lambskin-giant-silver-hardware/311645959362?_trksid=p2047675.c100008.m2219&_trkparms=aid=444000&algo=SOI.DEFAULT&ao=1&asc=37255&meid=991feaaf00604a45a375339a06af8943&pid=100008&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=311634339828
> 
> Looks good to me but want a better opinion. Price is £495 or OBO so wondering what you think of the price also. Thanks!


----------



## peacebabe

Not Conni, but it's fine 



nyangel122191 said:


> Hi! Thanks so much. Here is the extra picture. Thank you!


----------



## ssiell

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it's non authentic




thanks


----------



## Jane_Smith

Hello,
I found this work bag on ebay, can you help me authenticate it?


Item Name: Balenciaga Giant Work 12 schwarz mit Nieten gold
Item Number: 
191906350466
Seller ID: coco-67
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Balenciaga-G...350466?hash=item2cae828582:g:v7AAAOSwQupXVv4-


Thank you ladies! I desperately want a work bag, but it isn't available anywhere atm why I was looking into buying a used one.


----------



## Amalie Nielsen

Hi, please help me authenticate this!


----------



## Bagaholic1007

Hi! Please help me authenticate this 2015 coquelicot city, listed on eBay 

http://m.ebay.ph/itm/AUTHENTIC-Balenciaga-City-RHW-2015-Coquelicot-/262501049404?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## Mnemosyne

Hello! Any assistance in helping me authenticate the following would be greatly appreciated! Thank you in advance!


----------



## Conni618

Jane_Smith said:


> Hello,
> I found this work bag on ebay, can you help me authenticate it?
> 
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Giant Work 12 schwarz mit Nieten gold
> Item Number:
> 191906350466
> Seller ID: coco-67
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Balenciaga-G...350466?hash=item2cae828582:g:v7AAAOSwQupXVv4-
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies! I desperately want a work bag, but it isn't available anywhere atm why I was looking into buying a used one.


No obvious red flags, but can't give a firm opinion about authenticity without clear photos of the tag, front and back.


----------



## Conni618

Amalie Nielsen said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398109
> View attachment 3398107
> View attachment 3398106
> View attachment 3398102
> View attachment 3398103
> View attachment 3398104


This looks authentic to me.


----------



## Conni618

Mnemosyne said:


> Hello! Any assistance in helping me authenticate the following would be greatly appreciated! Thank you in advance!


I'm sorry, this is a counterfeit.


----------



## Conni618

Bagaholic1007 said:


> Hi! Please help me authenticate this 2015 coquelicot city, listed on eBay
> 
> http://m.ebay.ph/itm/AUTHENTIC-Balenciaga-City-RHW-2015-Coquelicot-/262501049404?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


I would need pics of a rivet and a bale in the correct orientation to give a confident opinion.


----------



## Bagcoolie

Hi Bal experts

Can you kindly authenticate this for me:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/252443189175?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thabks in advance

Best regards


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## mmd1313

Morning Bagcoolie
Looks good so far.  Please ask seller for a straight on & close up shot of the front & back of the serial plate, rivet & bale.  Resubmit your request when you get these additional shots.  Examples and position are attached


----------



## yennyone

Hello!
I hope someone could help me authenticate this bag.

Item name: Mini City Metallic Edge

I found a couple of things off with it as well as the tags and dust bag. It's supposed to be brand new but no leather swatch came with it. The strap was wrapped in plastic and it wasn't attached to the bag. The "Lampo" at the back of the zippers seem to be more embossed than usual. Also, the mirror is bendable and you could lift the leather that frames it. I compared it with my other lamb skin Balenciagas which made me doubt its authenticity. But I haven't seen a Balenciaga with goat skin, metallic edge or a mini city upclose before so I'm not sure.
Please help. Thank you!


----------



## Jeanen

Hi! I need help to authenticate this bag. It's gonna be my first part time. 

Item name: Authentic Balenciaga Praline Part Time RGGH G21 Rose Gold Handbag 
Item number:361620547740
Seller ID: jess8303092011
Link: https://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/361620547740


----------



## Lovejacque

Hi ladies! 

Kindly help me authenticate this bag given to me by a friend in exchange of something she borrowed from me. I will really appreciate it. I got a Classic City and this will be quite different. Thank you so much!


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Balenciaga Experts,
Good afternoon.  I hope your weekend is going well.
Will you please help me to authenticate this bag?  I will love to add a yellow Balenciaga to my collection.  Thank you in advance.
Item Name:_   NWT MOST WANTED MANGUE YELLOW GSH BALENCIAGA CITY arena MOTORCYCLE BAG_
_Seller I.D.:     luxuryonbudget_
_Item #:        231992028650_
_Link:           http://www.ebay.com/itm/231992028650?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT_


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Balenciaga Experts,
Good afternoon.  Happy 4th of July.
Will you please also help me to authenticate this bag?  I am trying to decide between the on the previous post and this one here.
Thank you so much!
Item name:   Brand New With Tags Musturd Yellow Balenciaga City Bag Retail Price $1835
Item #:          252443189175
Seller I.D.:    shasam09 Link:             http://www.ebay.com/itm/252443189175?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Emma6

2005 Turquoise City RH
Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## Bagaholic1007

Conni618 said:


> I would need pics of a rivet and a bale in the correct orientation to give a confident opinion.



Hi! Here they are: 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Thanks so much!


----------



## Sophia Adegnika

_I was wondering if anyone can help me with this bag, i would like to know if it's a fake balenciaga or not. I would also like to know which year it is from, if anyone knows..

Thanks for your answers _


----------



## Sophia Adegnika

*Balenciaga bag authentication *
_Can someone tell me if this bag is authentic or not? 
Thanks for the answers.. _
*
*

*
*


----------



## KensingtonUK

Thinking I need a red BBag in my life.  Please authenticate these listings!  TIA. You ladies and guys are the best!!

Item name: ruby Red City

Item seller: dec121583

Item ID:  272291572525

link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/272291572525


----------



## KensingtonUK

The 2nd one

Item name: Balenciaga silver city red lipstick 

Item seller: bossgcloset

Item ID:  282061673093

link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/282061673093


----------



## KensingtonUK

And the last one!

Item: part-time classic red Balenciaga 

Item number: 162102846521

Item seller: lotus1166

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/162102846521


----------



## Lulu0905

Hi Ladies,

Can you authenticate this?

Item Name: Balenziaga Town Metallic Edge - Pearl Grey
Item Number: 272288386545
Seller ID: sleepmandy1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...386545?hash=item3f65a70df1:g:IloAAOSwlHRXIjqv

Thanks in advance!

Also... thoughts on the color. More on the white or more on the grey side?


----------



## Sophia Adegnika

Hi Ladies,
Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
I don't know the item name, or any other information
Thanks in advance


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## miumiu4me

Hi ladies could you please authenticate this. 2004 i think city flat rivets thanks.


----------



## D3nnIs

Item:
*Balenciaga Pairs Tasche *

Item number: 131866904783

Item seller: roth4321

Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Balenciaga-Pairs-Tasche-/131866904783

looks good or ?


----------



## JulieDon

Hi girls!

Balenciaga city

Link: http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/b...49283399?forum=140&search=&road=view_userinfo

What do you say?


----------



## MishaTo

Hi, 
I want to buy a black City. Do you think this one is authentic?


----------



## oreo713

Hi....can someone please authenticate this ag for me?  Thank you.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...433007?hash=item3d1f0519af:g:xJUAAOSwpoJXDqs~
Name: Authentic Pre-owned Balenciaga Navy Hobo Handbag
Item #:  262513433007
Seller:  catbee025


----------



## LostInBal

miumiu4me said:


> View attachment 3401420
> View attachment 3401419
> View attachment 3401418
> View attachment 3401417
> View attachment 3401416
> 
> Hi ladies could you please authenticate this. 2004 i think city flat rivets thanks.


Very fake.


----------



## LostInBal

D3nnIs said:


> Item:
> *Balenciaga Pairs Tasche *
> 
> Item number: 131866904783
> 
> Item seller: roth4321
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Balenciaga-Pairs-Tasche-/131866904783
> 
> looks good or ?



Fake..


----------



## LostInBal

JulieDon said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Balenciaga city
> 
> Link: http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/b...49283399?forum=140&search=&road=view_userinfo
> 
> What do you say?


Please, read post 1 and ask seller for requiered photos for authentification.


----------



## LostInBal

MishaTo said:


> Hi,
> I want to buy a black City. Do you think this one is authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402320
> View attachment 3402321
> View attachment 3402322
> View attachment 3402323
> View attachment 3402324
> View attachment 3402325


Authentic to me


----------



## LostInBal

oreo713 said:


> Hi....can someone please authenticate this ag for me?  Thank you.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...433007?hash=item3d1f0519af:g:xJUAAOSwpoJXDqs~
> Name: Authentic Pre-owned Balenciaga Navy Hobo Handbag
> Item #:  262513433007
> Seller:  catbee025


Authentic to me.


----------



## LostInBal

Lovejacque said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Kindly help me authenticate this bag given to me by a friend in exchange of something she borrowed from me. I will really appreciate it. I got a Classic City and this will be quite different. Thank you so much!


Fake, sorry.


----------



## LostInBal

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Balenciaga Experts,
> Good afternoon.  I hope your weekend is going well.
> Will you please help me to authenticate this bag?  I will love to add a yellow Balenciaga to my collection.  Thank you in advance.
> Item Name:_   NWT MOST WANTED MANGUE YELLOW GSH BALENCIAGA CITY arena MOTORCYCLE BAG_
> _Seller I.D.:     luxuryonbudget_
> _Item #:        231992028650_
> _Link:           http://www.ebay.com/itm/231992028650?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT_


Looks good but ask seller for a clear photo of back side leather serial tag.


----------



## LostInBal

Emma6 said:


> 2005 Turquoise City RH
> Thank you! [emoji4]
> View attachment 3399139
> View attachment 3399140
> View attachment 3399141
> View attachment 3399142
> View attachment 3399144
> View attachment 3399146
> View attachment 3399148


Authentic!!


----------



## LostInBal

Sophia Adegnika said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> I don't know the item name, or any other information
> Thanks in advance
> View attachment 3401371
> View attachment 3401372
> View attachment 3401373
> 
> View attachment 3401374
> View attachment 3401375
> View attachment 3401376
> View attachment 3401377
> View attachment 3401378
> View attachment 3401379
> View attachment 3401382


Authentic!


----------



## Bagaholic1007

May I repost a request to authenticate this 2015 coquelicot city please? Photos below: 








Thanks so much ladies


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Bagaholic1007

Original listing is http://m.ebay.ph/itm/AUTHENTIC-Balenciaga-City-RHW-2015-Coquelicot-/262511573063?nav=SEARCH


----------



## MishaTo

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic to me



Thanks [emoji6][emoji1360]


----------



## miumiu4me

aalinne_72 said:


> Very fake.


Hi,

Thanks for letting me know, i appreciate your help. Please could you tell me why you find its fake, just so i can send back. Thanks.


----------



## oreo713

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic to me.


Thank you aalinne...I am trying to get a picture of the rivet from the seller.  Can you tell what year this bag is from?
Thanks again!


----------



## oreo713

oreo713 said:


> Hi....can someone please authenticate this ag for me?  Thank you.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...433007?hash=item3d1f0519af:g:xJUAAOSwpoJXDqs~
> Name: Authentic Pre-owned Balenciaga Navy Hobo Handbag
> Item #:  262513433007
> Seller:  catbee025



I was wondering if Conni or mmd could possibly give their opinions also.  It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cbarrus

oreo713 said:


> I was wondering if Conni or mmd could possibly give their opinions also.  It would be greatly appreciated.



Not Connie or mmd, but what I can see looks good.  You could ask for a better pic of the front of the tag and a rivet, but I believe it is authentic.


----------



## cbarrus

oreo713 said:


> Thank you aalinne...I am trying to get a picture of the rivet from the seller.  Can you tell what year this bag is from?
> Thanks again!



It looks rather faded, and there is no way to be exact on the year.  It would be pre-2010, but unless the seller knows, that may be as close as we can get.


----------



## cbarrus

miumiu4me said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for letting me know, i appreciate your help. Please could you tell me why you find its fake, just so i can send back. Thanks.



We usually are not too specific, but the hardware and tag are wrong.  If the seller will not accept a return, you may need a professional authentication, unfortunately.


----------



## cbarrus

Bagaholic1007 said:


> Original listing is http://m.ebay.ph/itm/AUTHENTIC-Balenciaga-City-RHW-2015-Coquelicot-/262511573063?nav=SEARCH


This along with your other pictures looks good to me.


----------



## oreo713

cbarrus said:


> It looks rather faded, and there is no way to be exact on the year.  It would be pre-2010, but unless the seller knows, that may be as close as we can get.


Thank you so very much!!!


----------



## Bagaholic1007

cbarrus said:


> This along with your other pictures looks good to me.



Thank you for your time and opinion! Appreciate it!


----------



## KensingtonUK

KensingtonUK said:


> Thinking I need a red BBag in my life.  Please authenticate these listings!  TIA. You ladies and guys are the best!!
> 
> Item name: ruby Red City
> 
> Item seller: dec121583
> 
> Item ID:  272300028675
> 
> link:  [URLhttps://www.ebay.com/itm/272300028675 ][/URL]



Reposting again. Could someone please take a look and let me know if they think it is authentic. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## DYANE

Hello everyone im looking into buying this balenciaga bag 
Could you please help me authenticate it ?
Thanks for your help 
Item name : balenciaga city giant anthracite 
Item seller : jen celerycloset ( on youtube)

Photos :


----------



## mikami

Can someone please help me aunthenticate this Balenciaga Day bag

Seller: yoogi's closet
Item name: BALENCIAGA
Black Lambskin Leather Giant 21 Gold Day Bag
Item #: 11177650
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/69521/

Thank you


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



DYANE said:


> Hello everyone im looking into buying this balenciaga bag
> Could you please help me authenticate it ?
> Thanks for your help
> Item name : balenciaga city giant anthracite
> Item seller : jen celerycloset ( on youtube)
> 
> Photos :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403093
> 
> View attachment 3403094
> 
> View attachment 3403095
> 
> View attachment 3403096
> 
> View attachment 3403098
> 
> View attachment 3403099
> 
> View attachment 3403100
> 
> View attachment 3403101
> 
> View attachment 3403102
> 
> View attachment 3403103


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, non of the key features are clearly visible. Though yoogi is reputable, we can't just say authentic without seeing clear photos.



mikami said:


> Can someone please help me aunthenticate this Balenciaga Day bag
> 
> Seller: yoogi's closet
> Item name: BALENCIAGA
> Black Lambskin Leather Giant 21 Gold Day Bag
> Item #: 11177650
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/69521/
> 
> Thank you


----------



## DYANE

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag



Thank you


----------



## 777sasa

Hi, I'm quite new to Balenciaga. Appreciate your help in authenticating these bags. Thank you!

1. Item Name : Balenciaga 2009 Poupre CGH City
Link: https://carousell.com/p/18337629/

2. Item Name: Balenciaga 05 Navy Twiggy
Link: https://carousell.com/p/17631889/


----------



## mmd1313

777sasa said:


> Hi, I'm quite new to Balenciaga. Appreciate your help in authenticating these bags. Thank you!
> 
> 1. Item Name : Balenciaga 2009 Poupre CGH City
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/18337629/
> 
> 2. Item Name: Balenciaga 05 Navy Twiggy
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/17631889/


Morning 777sasa
None of these pictures help.  Please ask seller for clear, close-up shots of the required pictures listed here >> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/ <<  Once you have these, resubmit your request & someone will help you out


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Balenciaga Experts,
Good afternoon. I hope your weekend is going well.
This bag was looked at by aalinne_72 couple days ago; and she said she would like to see a picture of the serial number tag which is added in the bottom.  Please help to authenticate this bag again.  I will love to add a yellow Balenciaga to my collection. Thank you in advance.
Item Name:_ NWT MOST WANTED MANGUE YELLOW GSH BALENCIAGA CITY arena MOTORCYCLE BAG_
_Seller I.D.:  luxuryonbudget_
_Item #:      331902791400_
_Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331902791400?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Picture to show the serial tag:




_


----------



## Lovejacque

aalinne_72 said:


> Fake, sorry.


Aww thanks a lot dear!


----------



## ChicInPink

Hi Can someone please authenticate this purse for me? 

The areas of my concerns are: 

-back of the zipper has Lampo but the registered trademark symbol is just a Dot/circle, and the "R" is not visible
-the leather itself - should it be shiny / sheen? Cracked leather feel?

Thank you so much!!!

Desc: *BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant 12 Rose Gold City Black*
Item: 129902
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-rose-gold-city-black-129902

*And some other photos below:*


----------



## mikami

peacebabe said:


> Hello, non of the key features are clearly visible. Though yoogi is reputable, we can't just say authentic without seeing clear photos.



Thank you peacebabe. Should I ask for more photos?  Im new to balenciaga and any help is very much appreciated.


----------



## mmd1313

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Balenciaga Experts,
> Good afternoon. I hope your weekend is going well.
> This bag was looked at by aalinne_72 couple days ago; and she said she would like to see a picture of the serial number tag which is added in the bottom.  Please help to authenticate this bag again.  I will love to add a yellow Balenciaga to my collection. Thank you in advance.
> Item Name:_ NWT MOST WANTED MANGUE YELLOW GSH BALENCIAGA CITY arena MOTORCYCLE BAG
> Seller I.D.:  luxuryonbudget
> Item #:      331902791400
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331902791400?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Picture to show the serial tag:
> 
> 
> 
> _


Afternoon tabolove26
not aalinne_72  The additional picture your provided is not much help.  Please ask seller for this picture taken straight on, clear & close up like my example


----------



## mmd1313

mikami said:


> Thank you peacebabe. Should I ask for more photos?  Im new to balenciaga and any help is very much appreciated.


Afternoon mikami
Not peacebabe
Yes please ask seller for clean & close up shots of the required feature & repost your request when you get them   These features are listed & position are like these >> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/ <<


----------



## cbarrus

KensingtonUK said:


> Reposting again. Could someone please take a look and let me know if they think it is authentic. Thanks in advance!!



What I can see looks okay. Did you buy it?  If so, please post pics of the rivet, bale, and a better one of the silver tag when you receive it.


----------



## 777sasa

mmd1313 said:


> Morning 777sasa
> None of these pictures help.  Please ask seller for clear, close-up shots of the required pictures listed here >> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/ <<  Once you have these, resubmit your request & someone will help you out


Thank u, will repost


----------



## 777sasa

Hi ladies, i'm reposting with more pictures since the last one was not enough. Appreciate your help!



777sasa said:


> Hi, I'm quite new to Balenciaga. Appreciate your help in authenticating these bags. Thank you!
> 
> 1. Item Name : Balenciaga 2009 Poupre CGH City
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/18337629/
> 
> 2. Item Name: Balenciaga 05 Navy Twiggy
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/17631889/


----------



## KensingtonUK

cbarrus said:


> What I can see looks okay. Did you buy it?  If so, please post pics of the rivet, bale, and a better one of the silver tag when you receive it.



Thank you!  Unfortunately I was waiting to hear back from TFP and I missed out.  Hoping another one that is similar comes along!


----------



## mikami

Hi again found another one on ebay.. Need your expertise. Any help will be highly appreciated
Thank you 

1.  balenciaga day giant 21 rgh

2. Item # 182192645414

3. http://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-17...se-Goldtone-Hardware-/182192645414?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Hi! Hope you can help me authenticate this B bag. Tia!

ITEM NAME: Balenciaga Town Bleu Lavande Bag
ITEM NUMBER: 381696641378
SELLER ID: authenticgoodsfromusa
LINK: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/381696641378?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Balenciaga Experts,
Good afternoon. I hope your weekend is going well.
This bag was looked at yesterday by  mmd1313, yesterday.   And picture of the serial number tag which is added in the bottom. Please help to authenticate this bag again. I will love to add a yellow Balenciaga to my collection. Thank you in advance.
Item Name:_ NWT MOST WANTED MANGUE YELLOW GSH BALENCIAGA CITY arena MOTORCYCLE BAG_
_Seller I.D.:  luxuryonbudget_
_Item #: 331902791400_
_Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331902791400?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Picture to show the serial tag:_


----------



## peacebabe

Hello. looks fine. No red flag 



mikami said:


> Hi again found another one on ebay.. Need your expertise. Any help will be highly appreciated
> Thank you
> 
> 1.  balenciaga day giant 21 rgh
> 
> 2. Item # 182192645414
> 
> 3. http://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-17...se-Goldtone-Hardware-/182192645414?nav=SEARCH


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Hi! Hope you can help me authenticate this B bag. Tia!
> 
> ITEM NAME: Balenciaga Town Bleu Lavande Bag
> ITEM NUMBER: 381696641378
> SELLER ID: authenticgoodsfromusa
> LINK: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/381696641378?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I have also asked the seller for more pictures of the leather tab that has the serial # and made in Italy hotstamp. HTH! TIA!


----------



## peachyapple

Hi all, would love your help with this one  thank u in advance!
Item name: Classic Sunday Tote
Item number: 252449768745
Seller: barham218
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/252449768745


----------



## mikami

peacebabe said:


> Hello. looks fine. No red flag



Thank you for your help!


----------



## mmd1313

peachyapple said:


> Hi all, would love your help with this one  thank u in advance!
> Item name: Classic Sunday Tote
> Item number: 252449768745
> Seller: barham218
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/252449768745


Morning peachyapple
Please ask seller for an absolute straight on & close up shot of the front/back of the serial plate and a rivet taken just like my examples.  Resubmit your request & someone will help you out


----------



## mmd1313

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Balenciaga Experts,
> Good afternoon. I hope your weekend is going well.
> This bag was looked at yesterday by  mmd1313, yesterday.   And picture of the serial number tag which is added in the bottom. Please help to authenticate this bag again. I will love to add a yellow Balenciaga to my collection. Thank you in advance.
> Item Name:_ NWT MOST WANTED MANGUE YELLOW GSH BALENCIAGA CITY arena MOTORCYCLE BAG
> Seller I.D.:  luxuryonbudget
> Item #: 331902791400
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331902791400?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Picture to show the serial tag:_



Morning tabolove26
The picture of the back of the serial tag is too small to view & the one on the sellers site is blurry.  Please ask seller for a clear & close up shot like my example.  Resubmit your request & someone will help you out


----------



## tabolove26

mmd1313 said:


> Morning tabolove26
> The picture of the back of the serial tag is too small to view & the one on the sellers site is blurry.  Please ask seller for a clear & close up shot like my example.  Resubmit your request & someone will help you out


Hello mmd1313,
Good morning.  
Thank you, I will ask the seller for the picture.
J.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Hi! I'm new to Balenciaga but have been a member for quite a while. Just reposting this to include new pictures sent to me by the seller today. These were taken without flash (I believe) unlike the ones he sent me last night. 

Hoping that someone can kindly authenticate before the listing ends. TIA!

ITEM NAME: Balenciaga Town Bleu Lavande Bag
ITEM NUMBER: 381696641378
SELLER ID: authenticgoodsfromusa
LINK: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/381696641378?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Additional photos:


----------



## Whitesesame

Dear Bal expert, I bought this bag from a second-hand store half year ago. I have no idea about this bag. Could you please authenticate this bag? Thanks soooo much.

Name: Classic GOLD City/ Gray Color


----------



## Greenpea1

Hi, would it be possible for opinions on these tags please? It's from a 2005 bag and I'm just not familiar enough with bags dating that far back!

The made in Italy font is lower case but sans serif. And there's an underscore instead of a dot which I believe the older bags used to have? 

Any help would be appreciated!! Thank you!


----------



## Mie Pedersen

Hello! I would love your help on this one - thank you in advance.
I think the model is a first, even though they call it motocross:
http://www.lauritz.com/da/auktion/balenciaga-taske-model-motocross-103208/i4327942/#


----------



## Bbrat

Hello!  Would someone be kind enough to authenticate this bag for me?  Thank you!

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Bal...3Adaf19b671550a357cdabc1dbfffb57d5%7Ciid%3A38


----------



## stellakvif

Hello pretty ladies! I trust fashionphile (or at least feel like i can) but i just wanted to double check that this is authentic. I was looking up other posts showing how to read and authenticate date codes and I noticed the leather tag on this bag says just "made in italy" but the one in the "authentic" post says "made in italy" and underneath "fabrique en italie". If you'f please lend your experienced hand it would be greatly appreciated!  

Item: Balenciaga AGNEAU Classic City Bag
Item #: 128225 (is this correct? its the item number from the listing.. sorry new to this!!)
Seller/Site: fashionphile.com
link: http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-city-black-128225
Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## mmd1313

stellakvif said:


> Hello pretty ladies! I trust fashionphile (or at least feel like i can) but i just wanted to double check that this is authentic. I was looking up other posts showing how to read and authenticate date codes and I noticed the leather tag on this bag says just "made in italy" but the one in the "authentic" post says "made in italy" and underneath "fabrique en italie". If you'f please lend your experienced hand it would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Item: Balenciaga AGNEAU Classic City Bag
> Item #: 128225 (is this correct? its the item number from the listing.. sorry new to this!!)
> Seller/Site: fashionphile.com
> link: http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-city-black-128225
> Thank you!


Morning stellakvif
Please ask seller for straight on & close up shot of the required features shown like the examples >> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/ <<  What is shown by the seller is either off angle, blurry or dark. Once you have these from the seller, resubmit your request & someone will help you out.


----------



## mmd1313

Bbrat said:


> Hello!  Would someone be kind enough to authenticate this bag for me?  Thank you!
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-Anthracite-Giant-Silver-Hardware-City-Handbag-/262518665745?hash=item3d1f54f211:g:4CYAAOSwv9FXgwAC&_trkparms=pageci%3A914adc4b-478a-11e6-8d38-74dbd180a518%7Cparentrq%3Adaf19b671550a357cdabc1dbfffb57d5%7Ciid%3A38


Morning Bbrat
Please ask seller for straight on & close up shot of the required features shown like the examples >> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/ <<  What is shown by the seller is either off angle, blurry or dark. Once you have these from the seller, resubmit your request & someone will help you out.


----------



## mmd1313

Mie Pedersen said:


> Hello! I would love your help on this one - thank you in advance.
> I think the model is a first, even though they call it motocross:
> http://www.lauritz.com/da/auktion/balenciaga-taske-model-motocross-103208/i4327942/#


Morning Mie Pederson
Looks like the same bag Greenpea1 is inquiring about. Regardless, please ask seller for straight on & close up shot of the required features shown like the examples >> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/ <<  What is shown by the seller is either off angle, blurry or dark. Once you have these from the seller, resubmit your request & someone will help you out.


----------



## mmd1313

Greenpea1 said:


> Hi, would it be possible for opinions on these tags please? It's from a 2005 bag and I'm just not familiar enough with bags dating that far back!
> 
> The made in Italy font is lower case but sans serif. And there's an underscore instead of a dot which I believe the older bags used to have?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!! Thank you!


Morning Greenpea1
Looks like the same bag Mie Pedersen is inquiring about.  Regardless, please ask seller for straight on & close up shot of the required features shown like the examples >> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/ <<  What is shown by the seller is either off angle, blurry or dark. Once you have these from the seller, resubmit your request & someone will help you out.


----------



## mmd1313

Whitesesame said:


> Dear Bal expert, I bought this bag from a second-hand store half year ago. I have no idea about this bag. Could you please authenticate this bag? Thanks soooo much.
> 
> Name: Classic GOLD City/ Gray Color
> View attachment 3405852
> View attachment 3405853
> View attachment 3405854
> View attachment 3405855
> View attachment 3405856
> View attachment 3405857
> View attachment 3405858
> View attachment 3405859
> View attachment 3405860


Morning Whitesesame
Please retake you pictures just like the ones shown in this link  >> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/ <<  What is shown by the is either off angle or dark. Once you have these, resubmit your request & someone will help you out.


----------



## Bbrat

mmd1313 said:


> Morning Bbrat
> Please ask seller for straight on & close up shot of the required features shown like the examples >> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/ <<  What is shown by the seller is either off angle, blurry or dark. Once you have these from the seller, resubmit your request & someone will help you out.



Thank you!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Hi! Bumping this because others have been replied to but my post hasn't received any comments yet.

I hope someone can help me to own my first Bal bag if ever. Thank you in advance! 




LVintage_LVoe said:


> Hi! I'm new to Balenciaga but have been a member for quite a while. Just reposting this to include new pictures sent to me by the seller today. These were taken without flash (I believe) unlike the ones he sent me last night.
> 
> Hoping that someone can kindly authenticate before the listing ends. TIA!
> 
> ITEM NAME: Balenciaga Town Bleu Lavande Bag
> ITEM NUMBER: 381696641378
> SELLER ID: authenticgoodsfromusa
> LINK: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/381696641378?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Additional photos:
> 
> View attachment 3405721
> View attachment 3405722
> View attachment 3405723
> View attachment 3405724


----------



## runwaymum

Good day Bal experts!  Need your help in authenticating this Balenciaga envelope clutch.  Not in an auction site but the seller has sent me photos of the bag.  I have concerns regarding the font of the serial - it is different from the font of the serial of my Bal twiggy (which is authentic). Thanks in advance for your assistance!

Item Name: Balenciaga envelope clutch
Link: none - from private seller


----------



## reneeluvscoach

Good evening, ladies.  It appears this auction has all the right photos, but are they workable for authenticating?  Thanks so much, you are appreciated!

Classic Town Tangerine Orange Crossbody
331899384266
luxuryonbudget
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-W-TAG-B...384266?hash=item4d46beb1ca:g:wo4AAOSwIwhWRJd3


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine to me 



LVintage_LVoe said:


> Hi! Bumping this because others have been replied to but my post hasn't received any comments yet.
> 
> I hope someone can help me to own my first Bal bag if ever. Thank you in advance!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



runwaymum said:


> Good day Bal experts!  Need your help in authenticating this Balenciaga envelope clutch.  Not in an auction site but the seller has sent me photos of the bag.  I have concerns regarding the font of the serial - it is different from the font of the serial of my Bal twiggy (which is authentic). Thanks in advance for your assistance!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga envelope clutch
> Link: none - from private seller
> 
> View attachment 3407914
> 
> View attachment 3407916
> View attachment 3407918
> View attachment 3407920
> View attachment 3407923
> View attachment 3407925
> View attachment 3407927
> View attachment 3407928
> View attachment 3407929


----------



## peacebabe

Looks good. No red flag 



reneeluvscoach said:


> Good evening, ladies.  It appears this auction has all the right photos, but are they workable for authenticating?  Thanks so much, you are appreciated!
> 
> Classic Town Tangerine Orange Crossbody
> 331899384266
> luxuryonbudget
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-W-TAG-B...384266?hash=item4d46beb1ca:g:wo4AAOSwIwhWRJd3


----------



## Whitesesame

Dear Bal expert, I bought this bag from a second-hand store half year ago. I have no idea about this bag. Could you please authenticate this bag? Thanks soooo much.

Name: Classic GOLD City/ Gray Color


----------



## Whitesesame

mmd1313 said:


> Morning Whitesesame
> Please retake you pictures just like the ones shown in this link  >> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/ <<  What is shown by the is either off angle or dark. Once you have these, resubmit your request & someone will help you out.


Dear MMD1313，I upload pics again and I think all of them should be satisfied the standards. Hope someone can help me. Thanks so much.


----------



## mmd1313

Whitesesame said:


> Dear Bal expert, I bought this bag from a second-hand store half year ago. I have no idea about this bag. Could you please authenticate this bag? Thanks soooo much.
> 
> Name: Classic GOLD City/ Gray Color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408070
> View attachment 3408071
> View attachment 3408072
> View attachment 3408073
> View attachment 3408074
> View attachment 3408075
> View attachment 3408076
> View attachment 3408077



Morning Whitesesame
Unfortunately this are still off angle.  Please take the pictures just like my example and resubmit your request. Someone will help you out


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Bbrat

Hello!  This is from Fashionphil, and I know they're pretty good about authenticity.  But just to be safe, would someone be kind enough to authenticate this for me, please?  Thank you!! 

https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-silver-city-black-131319


----------



## Bbrat

Hi, again.  I'm awaiting a reply about sending me more pics.  But in the meantime, could someone authenticate this with the photos that are listed, please?  Thank you!

http://m.ebay.com/itm/2000-AUTHENTI...LEATHER-BAG-/152140011277?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## runwaymum

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it's non authentic



Thanks so much for your help peacebabe!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine to me



Wow, that's nice to know! Thank you so much peacebabe!


----------



## Luv n bags

Hi there!
Can you please help me authenticate this bag? If you can also tell me the color, I would be grateful!


----------



## Luv n bags

And more pics


----------



## jujubebe3

Hi guys. I need your help. Can u guys help me authenticate this balenciaga city? Thanks!


----------



## jujubebe3

Sorry. I just read that theres a format for the pics. May i have the link as im not sure where to find it. [emoji28]


----------



## Luv n bags

More Pics of the zipper pull and the   Rivet
	

		
			
		

		
	





Thank you!


----------



## jujubebe3

And... The rivet. Thanks!


----------



## reneeluvscoach

peacebabe said:


> Looks good. No red flag


Thank you so much!


----------



## jujubebe3

Not sure if im paranoid but is that how they make the shoulder strap? The leather goes through the bale and then tucked into a sliced leather? Please help!!! [emoji30]


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag. It's a Sapphire



tigertrixie said:


> And more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408837
> View attachment 3408838
> View attachment 3408839
> View attachment 3408840


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



jujubebe3 said:


> Hi guys. I need your help. Can u guys help me authenticate this balenciaga city? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3408862
> View attachment 3408865
> View attachment 3408866
> View attachment 3408867
> View attachment 3408868
> View attachment 3408869
> View attachment 3408870
> View attachment 3408871
> View attachment 3408872


----------



## jujubebe3

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag



Thank you very much peacebabe, really really appreciate it. [emoji2]


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## w371z4

Dear Experts:

Please authenticate this City in GGH21.

Thanks in advance.










Ive already asked for a clear straight shot of the rivets but so far pls let me know if there are any red flags.


----------



## peacebabe

You are most welcome 



jujubebe3 said:


> Thank you very much peacebabe, really really appreciate it. [emoji2]


----------



## heyitsmrks

Hi all! May someone please help me authenticate this balenciaga twiggy? Thank you and have a good day 

https://www.olx.ph/item/balenciaga-...sell-ID7pnJA.html?p=2&h=05b6c68ccb#05b6c68ccb


----------



## Greenpea1

Hello, I'm back! I received the Calcaire but I'm just not fully convinced of its authenticity unfortunately.
I bought it from Labels Most Wanted which I believe is run by a TPF'er. The bag has been authenticated by an authenticator but having done some research I have a few worries which I'm hoping someone can help me on.
Here is the link to the bag:-
http://labelsmostwanted.co.uk/produ...te-chevre-goatskin-leather-city-shoulder-bag/

My queries are that I thought Calcaire was a pre fall 2005 colour so should have the 'Z' code on the silver tag? This one has an 'A' which is S/S 2005 but looking at the reference library Calcaire wasn't released then?
It also has rivets with no notches but I understand rivets were introduced in 2005 so could be ok?
It also has no leather strip on   of the front pocket? Should a Calcaire have this?

Please could someone put my mind at rest? Having kittens over here  I have a brand new black City but can't compare them because of the big age difference.

Photos below - screen shots of the actual listing so please ignore all the same text below each!


----------



## Greenpea1




----------



## Greenpea1




----------



## Greenpea1




----------



## Luv n bags

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag. It's a Sapphire



Thank you!!


----------



## jujubebe3

Still curious is that really how they loop the shoulder strap? Because the slight peeling kind of worries me [emoji28] however if it is like that with all the straps then i am ok with it i guess. As long as it is authentic [emoji24]


----------



## Greenpea1

Greenpea1 said:


> View attachment 3409229
> View attachment 3409230



And the more I look at it it doesn't look like Calcaire at all? I found this on the Welcome to Balenciaga thread on here...could it be that this is the white from S/S 2005? Do they definitely release black and white every year (with no new name?)


----------



## w371z4

w371z4 said:


> Dear Experts:
> 
> Please authenticate this City in GGH21.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 3409114
> View attachment 3409115
> View attachment 3409116
> View attachment 3409117
> View attachment 3409118
> 
> View attachment 3409119
> 
> 
> Ive already asked for a clear straight shot of the rivets but so far pls let me know if there are any red flags.




Pls see straight shot of the rivet. Thanks


----------



## mmd1313

w371z4 said:


> Pls see straight shot of the rivet. Thanks
> View attachment 3409315


Morning w371z4
Additional post 1501
Looks good


----------



## mmd1313

heyitsmrks said:


> Hi all! May someone please help me authenticate this balenciaga twiggy? Thank you and have a good day
> 
> https://www.olx.ph/item/balenciaga-...sell-ID7pnJA.html?p=2&h=05b6c68ccb#05b6c68ccb


Morning heyitsmrks
Required pictures are missing and/or too small.  Please ask seller for clear, close up & straight shots.  Please click on my link for the require pictures.  Resubmit your request when you get these.


----------



## w371z4

mmd1313 said:


> Morning w371z4
> Additional post 1501
> Looks good




Good day mmd1313! what about the other photos, all good?


----------



## mmd1313

Bbrat said:


> Hello!  This is from Fashionphil, and I know they're pretty good about authenticity.  But just to be safe, would someone be kind enough to authenticate this for me, please?  Thank you!!
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-silver-city-black-131319


Morning Bbrat
Fashionphile is a trusted seller..that being said.....please ask seller for a straight on & close up shot front/back of serial plate and a bale shot.  These pictures are listed here as to their positions  >> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/ << Resubmit your request when you get these & someone will help you out.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## mmd1313

w371z4 said:


> Good day mmd1313! what about the other photos, all good?


Yes.  I sited your original posting #1501


----------



## mmd1313

jujubebe3 said:


> View attachment 3409246
> 
> 
> Still curious is that really how they loop the shoulder strap? Because the slight peeling kind of worries me [emoji28] however if it is like that with all the straps then i am ok with it i guess. As long as it is authentic [emoji24]


Morning jujubebe3
Peacebabe already responded to you that this was ok. Post #1499


----------



## Bbrat

mmd1313 said:


> Morning Bbrat
> Fashionphile is a trusted seller..that being said.....please ask seller for a straight on & close up shot front/back of serial plate and a bale shot.  These pictures are listed here as to their positions  >> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/ << Resubmit your request when you get these & someone will help you out.


Thank you!


----------



## idvinexpnai

HI ladies,

I posted this originally in the wrong thread..hopefully I found the right one!

So I am looking to buy a work bag and found this one on eBay.  Seller has 100% feedback but thought I'd run it by you ladies first - the experts!  Looks like a great deal but not sure if its too good to be true.  Please let me know if i should pull the trigger.  Loving this bag and want one asap. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/182202979925

Thanks ladies!


----------



## mmd1313

idvinexpnai said:


> HI ladies,
> 
> I posted this originally in the wrong thread..hopefully I found the right one!
> 
> So I am looking to buy a work bag and found this one on eBay.  Seller has 100% feedback but thought I'd run it by you ladies first - the experts!  Looks like a great deal but not sure if its too good to be true.  Please let me know if i should pull the trigger.  Loving this bag and want one asap.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/182202979925
> 
> Thanks ladies!


Evening idvinexpnal  Please check your like and resubmit your request


----------



## mmd1313

Evening idvinexpnal
Also, please add eBay link to your request


----------



## muchstuff

mmd1313 said:


> Evening idvinexpnal  Please check your like and resubmit your request



Here's her link mmd, I took it from her original post where it was working properly! (I'm the one that suggested she move her request over to the correct thread). HTH!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/182202979925?&ecid=NMAF__oGj7akNVsTg&CS_003=5630585


----------



## idvinexpnai

thanks again for the help @muchstuff!  hope it works..i might just give up if it doesn't lol


----------



## muchstuff

idvinexpnai said:


> thanks again for the help @muchstuff!  hope it works..i might just give up if it doesn't lol


My pleasure!


----------



## Greenpea1

Please could someone help to authenticate this City? It's listed as Calcaire but I think it must be an 05  white at is it has an A tag not a Z tag. Did Bal release white that season? Does it look authentic to you experts?! 
http://labelsmostwanted.co.uk/produ...te-chevre-goatskin-leather-city-shoulder-bag/


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic. Please avoid



idvinexpnai said:


> HI ladies,
> 
> I posted this originally in the wrong thread..hopefully I found the right one!
> 
> So I am looking to buy a work bag and found this one on eBay.  Seller has 100% feedback but thought I'd run it by you ladies first - the experts!  Looks like a great deal but not sure if its too good to be true.  Please let me know if i should pull the trigger.  Loving this bag and want one asap.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/182202979925
> 
> Thanks ladies!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, your bag is fine. It's not Calcaire but white



Greenpea1 said:


> Please could someone help to authenticate this City? It's listed as Calcaire but I think it must be an 05  white at is it has an A tag not a Z tag. Did Bal release white that season? Does it look authentic to you experts?!
> http://labelsmostwanted.co.uk/produ...te-chevre-goatskin-leather-city-shoulder-bag/
> 
> View attachment 3410082
> View attachment 3410083


----------



## CharlLV

Hi
I've just won this Balenciaga on ebay and the seller has promised it's genuine. I'm not so sure though and would love a little help from the experts! Thanks in advance

Also - Seller has lost the strap and mirror?!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic. Hope you can get your money back



CharlLV said:


> Hi
> I've just won this Balenciaga on ebay and the seller has promised it's genuine. I'm not so sure though and would love a little help from the experts! Thanks in advance
> 
> Also - Seller has lost the strap and mirror?!


----------



## CharlLV

Thank you so much - How can you tell, so I know for future reference? Luckily I haven't paid yet, I was waiting for you guys until I made payment, but I've asked to cancel the sale now as I don't believe it's genuine as promised. You've saved me quite a bit of money so thank you x


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, glad that you have not paid. Unfortunately, we are not able to reveal what's "off". You may try to research yourself



CharlLV said:


> Thank you so much - How can you tell, so I know for future reference? Luckily I haven't paid yet, I was waiting for you guys until I made payment, but I've asked to cancel the sale now as I don't believe it's genuine as promised. You've saved me quite a bit of money so thank you x


----------



## Greenpea1

peacebabe said:


> Hello, your bag is fine. It's not Calcaire but white


Thank you - you've been a great help.  I was so confused thinking it couldn't be a Calcaire but wasn't sure if they released white in S/S '05!  You've put my mind at rest!


----------



## peacebabe

You are most welcome 



Greenpea1 said:


> Thank you - you've been a great help.  I was so confused thinking it couldn't be a Calcaire but wasn't sure if they released white in S/S '05!  You've put my mind at rest!


----------



## LouLie

Hello lovelies. I purchased this Twiggy with not so great pics as a 2008. I received it today but um... am I wrong that it's a 2004 s/s with PH?!


----------



## LouLie

LouLie said:


> Hello lovelies. I purchased this Twiggy with not so great pics as a 2008. I received it today but um... am I wrong that it's a 2004 s/s with PH?!


----------



## LouLie

Sorry for the double post, I was trying to add more pictures.


----------



## LouLie

More pics. Sorry for my blurry bathroom mirror.


----------



## Susy Wang

Hello! Your help would be greatly appreciated in authenticating this bag. I bought it on ruelala. But the leather feels so dry, I'm not sure if it is fake. Thank you for looking!


----------



## Susy Wang

Some more pics... Hope the words are on top now. Hi! I'm new here. Not sure if I'm posting correctly.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks like you have indeed gotten lucky with a PH! Looks good. No red flag 



LouLie said:


> Hello lovelies. I purchased this Twiggy with not so great pics as a 2008. I received it today but um... am I wrong that it's a 2004 s/s with PH?!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



Susy Wang said:


> View attachment 3411077
> View attachment 3411078
> View attachment 3411079
> View attachment 3411082
> View attachment 3411083
> View attachment 3411077
> View attachment 3411078
> View attachment 3411079
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more pics... Hope the words are on top now. Hi! I'm new here. Not sure if I'm posting correctly.


----------



## ceciliaceleste

Hello...I just bought this beauty, luckily I can give it back if I want. Not sure if is fake or not since te style number does not match any in any list! Hope the pictures are fine  it was listed as a giant city with gold rose hw! Thanks for the help )))


----------



## Sookie888

Hi, I'm helping someone authenticate her balenciaga bag. It looks okay from afar but I see some red flags on the some part. Hope we can all help her. I hope I'm not missing or violating any rules here as I only want to help her. Thank you.

PS- will be very glad to screenshot and show her if ever I got a response. 

Item: Balenciaga Giant City
Listing no: n/a 
Seller: BestLuxuryBuys (private seller)
Website: no website but she sent me these photos



























Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LouLie

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks like you have indeed gotten lucky with a PH! Looks good. No red flag


Yay! Thanks so much for confirming.


----------



## Susy Wang

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag


Thank you so much Peacebabe!


peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag



Hi Peacebabe! Thank you for checking my bag out! Much appreciated!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Susy Wang

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag



Thank you Peacebabe! Much appreciated!


----------



## Ab82

Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to Balenciaga in this thread.
> 
> - Please do a search within the thread (use Search this thread located on the top right corner) to check if the item has been reviewed by one of the senior authenticators before posting. Try to put your search term in quotes. For example, instead of searching for 1234567890, search for "1234567890"
> 
> - Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> then attach any photos
> 
> - You cannot post your own auctions. However, should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to defend your own auction if its authenticity is questioned, please do not authenticate your own Bbag.
> 
> - Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> - Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> - Please post link (eg/ #4888 , copy and paste the post number) to the original query when requesting a second opinion or in follow up post.
> 
> - Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> 
> - Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> - Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Ab82

Hi,

Not sure if I'm posting in the correct area! Can someone authenticate?

Classic first light grey 
Seller Id 2011alin888
The item is no longer active because I purchased it. I received the bag today. The leather seems hard and the tassles hard as well. 
http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/331880338737

Thanks! 



QUOTE="Addy, post: 29957989, member: 6052"]*The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Please post authenticity questions related to Balenciaga in this thread.

- Please do a search within the thread (use Search this thread located on the top right corner) to check if the item has been reviewed by one of the senior authenticators before posting. Try to put your search term in quotes. For example, instead of searching for 1234567890, search for "1234567890"

- Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:

Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:

If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
then attach any photos

- You cannot post your own auctions. However, should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to defend your own auction if its authenticity is questioned, please do not authenticate your own Bbag.

- Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

- Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

- Please post link (eg/ #4888 , copy and paste the post number) to the original query when requesting a second opinion or in follow up post.

- Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.

- Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.

- Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.


*Disclaimer *
All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.[/QUOTE]


----------



## w371z4

Please authenticate.

Item Name:  BALENCIAGA 2005 NOIR MEN’S DAY CHEVRE MESSENGER BAG

Item Number:  201624111127

Seller ID:  maximum_happiness

Link:  https://www.ebay.ph/itm/201624111127


----------



## Bbrat

Hello, could someone please authenticate this bag for me -- and not break my heart, please! -- thank you! 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Cl...%3Af5be27b01550a6a5ca21dba3fffad80b%7Ciid%3A8


----------



## midori_bluez

Hi 
Hope someone can help to authenticate this bag for me. I have already paid to for this bag. Would like to be sure so that I could have a peace of mind. Thanks in advance 

Item name : Balenciaga G21 City in Gold Hareware


----------



## bestluxurybuys

Hi can you please authenticate this
Item name: Balenciaga Giant City


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



w371z4 said:


> Please authenticate.
> 
> Item Name:  BALENCIAGA 2005 NOIR MEN’S DAY CHEVRE MESSENGER BAG
> 
> Item Number:  201624111127
> 
> Seller ID:  maximum_happiness
> 
> Link:  https://www.ebay.ph/itm/201624111127


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, pls click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication



Bbrat said:


> Hello, could someone please authenticate this bag for me -- and not break my heart, please! -- thank you!
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Classic-City-Bag-Rouge-Cerise-w-Rustic-Brass-Hardware-Medium-/282086330237?hash=item41ada7cf7d:g:NgEAAOSwEjFXdp9Q&_trkparms=pageci%3A6771d5cf-4ba1-11e6-bd5d-005056b6896f%7Cparentrq%3Af5be27b01550a6a5ca21dba3fffad80b%7Ciid%3A8


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



midori_bluez said:


> Hi
> Hope someone can help to authenticate this bag for me. I have already paid to for this bag. Would like to be sure so that I could have a peace of mind. Thanks in advance
> 
> Item name : Balenciaga G21 City in Gold Hareware
> 
> View attachment 3411665
> View attachment 3411666
> View attachment 3411667
> View attachment 3411668
> View attachment 3411669
> View attachment 3411670
> View attachment 3411672
> View attachment 3411674
> View attachment 3411676


----------



## peacebabe

It's non authentic



bestluxurybuys said:


> View attachment 3411901
> View attachment 3411903
> View attachment 3411904
> View attachment 3411906
> View attachment 3411908
> View attachment 3411909
> View attachment 3411911
> View attachment 3411912
> View attachment 3411915
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi can you please authenticate this
> Item name: Balenciaga Giant City


----------



## midori_bluez

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag


Thank you


----------



## bestluxurybuys

peacebabe said:


> It's non authentic


Thanks a lot


----------



## Ab82

Hi, can someone please authenticate?

Classic first light grey 
Seller Id 2011alin888
The item is no longer active because I purchased it. I received the bag today. The leather seems hard and the tassles hard as well. 
http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/331880338737

Thanks


----------



## mcbr

Hi hi!
Can some kind souls authenticate this for me  Thanks heaps!

Item name:  *Balenciaga 2013 BLACK PAPIER DROP BUCKET BAG *


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Gorgeous Mom

Hi Ladies,

Can I have this authenticated please:
item name: classic city red lambskin
Item number:112058845126
seller: g-rare
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112058845126?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks


----------



## Sueshi

Item Name: Balenciaga Wallet
Item Number:172276448675
Seller ID:guaixiaoyin
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Wallet-/172276448675?hash=item281c79fda3:g:EskAAOSwsTxXi-5b


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication & post again



Gorgeous Mom said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can I have this authenticated please:
> item name: classic city red lambskin
> Item number:112058845126
> seller: g-rare
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112058845126?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks


----------



## peacebabe

Hello,please post clear & closed up photos of back of tag



mcbr said:


> Hi hi!
> Can some kind souls authenticate this for me  Thanks heaps!
> 
> Item name:  *Balenciaga 2013 BLACK PAPIER DROP BUCKET BAG *
> 
> View attachment 3412532
> View attachment 3412533
> View attachment 3412534
> View attachment 3412535
> View attachment 3412536
> View attachment 3412537
> View attachment 3412538
> View attachment 3412539
> View attachment 3412540
> View attachment 3412541


----------



## Ab82

I posted twice about authenticating a purse. All others are answered but mine. Am I doing something wrong? First time here please advise. 

Thank you!


----------



## mmd1313

Ab82 said:


> I posted twice about authenticating a purse. All others are answered but mine. Am I doing something wrong? First time here please advise.
> 
> Thank you!


Morning Ab82
Your original post #1559
The pictures the seller posted were not any help in authenticating the bag.  Since you are the winner, once you receive your bag please take the required pictures in the right position & resubmit your request and some one will help you out.  Please see my link for those required pictures.


----------



## mmd1313

Sueshi said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga Wallet
> Item Number:172276448675
> Seller ID:guaixiaoyin
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Wallet-/172276448675?hash=item281c79fda3:g:EskAAOSwsTxXi-5b


Morning Sueshi
Missing required pictures of the serial number & "Made in Italy"  The serial number is located under one of the credit card flaps & the logo should be locate inside right above these slots.  Once you have these pictures from the seller, resubmit your request & someone will help you out.


----------



## Ab82

Thank you! Will do 

QUOTE="mmd1313, post: 30444018, member: 226325"]Morning Ab82
Your original post #1559
The pictures the seller posted were not any help in authenticating the bag.  Since you are the winner, once you receive your bag please take the required pictures in the right position & resubmit your request and some one will help you out.  Please see my link for those required pictures.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sueshi

mmd1313 said:


> Morning Sueshi
> Missing required pictures of the serial number & "Made in Italy"  The serial number is located under one of the credit card flaps & the logo should be locate inside right above these slots.  Once you have these pictures from the seller, resubmit your request & someone will help you out.


Thank you.


----------



## Sueshi

Item Name: Balenciaga Wallet
Item Number:172276448675
Seller ID:guaixiaoyin
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Wallet-/172276448675?hash=item281c79fda3:g:EskAAOSwsTxXi-5b
the pictures she provided is small. 
Thank you!


----------



## Tijana55

Hi) Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
Item name: Balenciaga mini city
Item Number: 122048262530
Seller ID: annpeti0
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/122048262530


----------



## Mr. Right

Please authenticate this Balenciaga Men's Arena Tote.
Name: Balenciaga Men's Arena Tote
Model No. 340679


----------



## mmd1313

Item Name: Balenciaga Wallet
Item Number:172276448675
Seller ID:guaixiaoyin
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Wallet-/172276448675?hash=item281c79fda3:g:EskAAOSwsTxXi-5b
the pictures she provided is small. 
Thank you!


Sueshi said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga Wallet
> Item Number:172276448675
> Seller ID:guaixiaoyin
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Wallet-/172276448675?hash=item281c79fda3:g:EskAAOSwsTxXi-5b
> the pictures she provided is small.
> Thank you!


Morning Sueshi
Yikes small   Maybe one of the other authenticators have stronger cheaters than what I have to render an opinion


----------



## mmd1313

Tijana55 said:


> Hi) Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> Item name: Balenciaga mini city
> Item Number: 122048262530
> Seller ID: annpeti0
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/122048262530


Morning Tijana55
Missing straight on & close up shots of the required features.  Please see >>> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/ <<< for the required pictures from the seller.  Resubmit your request when you get these.


----------



## mmd1313

Mr. Right said:


> Please authenticate this Balenciaga Men's Arena Tote.
> Name: Balenciaga Men's Arena Tote
> Model No. 340679


Morning Mr. Right
Missing clear & straight on shots of the required features.  Please see this link >>> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/ <<< for what we are looking for.  Absolute straight on with no glare.  Resubmit your request when you get these and someone will help you out.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Mr. Right

Reposting with updated photos as per requirement for authentication.

Please authenticate Balenciaga Arena Men's Tote
Model No. 340679


----------



## JuliJenn

Good evening, May I please request your help with this grey Balenciaga Velo on Vestiaire Collective?  The seller has included all the necessary authentication photos, from what I can see, however I'm not certain of the year or color, nor is the seller.  If you could please give me your thoughts on its authenticity, I would be most grateful.  Thank you so much for your kind help, as always! 

Item name: Balenciaga Leather Hand Bag
Item number:  2541746
Seller ID: ENCHEREXPERT-P07
Link:  http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...rey-leather-hand-bag-balenciaga-2541746.shtml


----------



## mmd1313

JuliJenn said:


> Good evening, May I please request your help with this grey Balenciaga Velo on Vestiaire Collective?  The seller has included all the necessary authentication photos, from what I can see, however I'm not certain of the year or color, nor is the seller.  If you could please give me your thoughts on its authenticity, I would be most grateful.  Thank you so much for your kind help, as always!
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Leather Hand Bag
> Item number:  2541746
> Seller ID: ENCHEREXPERT-P07
> Link:  http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...rey-leather-hand-bag-balenciaga-2541746.shtml


Evening JuliJenn
Looks good so far.  Please ask seller for a bale & rivet shot just like my examples.  Resubmit when you have this & someone will help you out


----------



## mmd1313

Mr. Right said:


> Reposting with updated photos as per requirement for authentication.
> 
> Please authenticate Balenciaga Arena Men's Tote
> Model No. 340679
> View attachment 3414216
> View attachment 3414219
> View attachment 3414221
> View attachment 3414223
> View attachment 3414225
> View attachment 3414228
> View attachment 3414229
> View attachment 3414230
> View attachment 3414231



Evening Mr. Right
Please ask seller for a rivet shot just like my example and resubmit your request & someone will help you out


----------



## JuliJenn

mmd1313 said:


> Evening JuliJenn
> Looks good so far.  Please ask seller for a bale & rivet shot just like my examples.  Resubmit when you have this & someone will help you out


Thank you so much, mmd1313! I will.  I really appreciate your help, and hope you have a lovely evening! Adorable pup in your avatar, by the way!


----------



## Mr. Right

Please authenticate:
Name: Balenciaga Men's Arena Tote
Model No. 340679


----------



## mmd1313

JuliJenn said:


> Thank you so much, mmd1313! I will.  I really appreciate your help, and hope you have a lovely evening! Adorable pup in your avatar, by the way!


Morning JuliJenn
You're welcome.  My pup is now three   Anyway, make sure you get the bale & rivet shots from the seller and resubmit your request


----------



## gingele

Hello everyone!  Longtime lurker, first time poster.  Finally gave up my Vuittons in favor of Balenciaga, so here I am asking for help from your well-trained eye(s). 
I have recently purchased two BBags from ebay sellers.  Both bags were originally listed for auction, and I submitted a best offer.  Neither offers were accepted while the auctions were live.  I communicated with both sellers after the close of the auction and was able to purchase in that manner.  Paid for both via PayPal after guarantee of authenticity was given.  Neither auction is still showing in it's original form, but I will provide the auction numbers anyway. 

I'll post one bag here, and then the second bag in a separate post.  Thanks in advance!

First Bag -
Description:  Authentic Pre-owned BALENCIAGA Brown Suede Town Cross body Bag
Item:
322173284101
Seller: nemisis0528
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322173284101?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## gingele

Second bag -

Description: Balenciaga Velo Black Leather Bag Rose Gold Hardware Crossbody RGH Authentic
Item:  361623911218
Seller: kittenleaf
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...911218?hash=item543276fb32:g:JLIAAOSwvg9XYA8o






View attachment 3415271


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



gingele said:


> Hello everyone!  Longtime lurker, first time poster.  Finally gave up my Vuittons in favor of Balenciaga, so here I am asking for help from your well-trained eye(s).
> I have recently purchased two BBags from ebay sellers.  Both bags were originally listed for auction, and I submitted a best offer.  Neither offers were accepted while the auctions were live.  I communicated with both sellers after the close of the auction and was able to purchase in that manner.  Paid for both via PayPal after guarantee of authenticity was given.  Neither auction is still showing in it's original form, but I will provide the auction numbers anyway.
> 
> I'll post one bag here, and then the second bag in a separate post.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> First Bag -
> Description:  Authentic Pre-owned BALENCIAGA Brown Suede Town Cross body Bag
> Item:
> 322173284101
> Seller: nemisis0528
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322173284101?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> View attachment 3415248
> View attachment 3415249
> View attachment 3415250
> View attachment 3415251
> View attachment 3415252
> View attachment 3415253
> View attachment 3415254


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



gingele said:


> Second bag -
> 
> Description: Balenciaga Velo Black Leather Bag Rose Gold Hardware Crossbody RGH Authentic
> Item:  361623911218
> Seller: kittenleaf
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...911218?hash=item543276fb32:g:JLIAAOSwvg9XYA8o
> 
> View attachment 3415263
> View attachment 3415263
> View attachment 3415268
> View attachment 3415269
> View attachment 3415270
> View attachment 3415271
> View attachment 3415272
> View attachment 3415273
> View attachment 3415274


----------



## Mr. Right

Hi. Kindly authenticate the Balenciaga Men's Arena Tote I posted above with complete pictures. Thank you.


----------



## peacebabe

Hi, please take another sharp & close up photo of the front of the tag. Focusing on all the letters. Kindly make sure photos in correct direction too.



Mr. Right said:


> Hi. Kindly authenticate the Balenciaga Men's Arena Tote I posted above with complete pictures. Thank you.


----------



## Mr. Right

Hi. Resubmitting. Kindly authenticate this Balenciaga bag.
Name: Balenciaga Men's Arena Tote
Model No. 340679


----------



## gingele

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag




Thank you kindly,  Peacebabe. Greatly appreciated (x2)!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Ok, looks fine. No red flag 



Mr. Right said:


> Hi. Resubmitting. Kindly authenticate this Balenciaga bag.
> Name: Balenciaga Men's Arena Tote
> Model No. 340679
> View attachment 3415922
> View attachment 3415923
> View attachment 3415925
> View attachment 3415926
> View attachment 3415927
> View attachment 3415928
> View attachment 3415930
> View attachment 3415931
> 
> View attachment 3415935


----------



## Mr. Right

Thank you, peacebabe.


----------



## gingele

I'm back for more authentication, but I'm not getting a good vibe off of this one. 

Anyway, I had set up a bid on this auction, and then forgot about it until I got the notification that I won.  I was worried about the relatively low value of the winning bid, so I asked the seller for more detailed pictures.  I think
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
 I know the answer, but could definitely use an educated opinion. 

Desc: Balenciaga Velo Bag - Lavender Purple Suede Leather Convertible Style Beautiful!
Item: 401152236043
Seller: *arielrosemusic*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, you are right. It's non authentic



gingele said:


> I'm back for more authentication, but I'm not getting a good vibe off of this one.
> 
> Anyway, I had set up a bid on this auction, and then forgot about it until I got the notification that I won.  I was worried about the relatively low value of the winning bid, so I asked the seller for more detailed pictures.  I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3416541
> View attachment 3416542
> View attachment 3416543
> View attachment 3416544
> View attachment 3416545
> View attachment 3416546
> View attachment 3416547
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the answer, but could definitely use an educated opinion.
> 
> Desc: Balenciaga Velo Bag - Lavender Purple Suede Leather Convertible Style Beautiful!
> Item: 401152236043
> Seller: *arielrosemusic*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Velo-Bag-Lavender-Purple-Suede-Leather-Convertible-Style-Beautiful-/401152236043?nma=true&si=AE3MArR6WMbgrHYAB0%2BXAlIAZww%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## gingele

peacebabe said:


> Hello, you are right. It's non authentic


 
Thanks again, peacebabe! 

And thanks to the other contributors to the Balenciaga reference library - the information contained here is fantastic!  It's only because I've been reading here that I had a clue that this bag was not what it claimed to be.


----------



## blueberrie

Hi, I'm here asking your opinion. I got this from a local consignment shop with an acceptable price. Shop owner promised me that this one is truly authentic and the only thing she's ever changed was handles' braid leather but once receiving it I feel there's something wrong but just can't name it. Maybe it comes from the stitches, strap hardware, prints... So... I need your help, you pros !!!






































screenshot software


----------



## peacebabe

It's non authentic



blueberrie said:


> Hi, I'm here asking your opinion. I got this from a local consignment shop with an acceptable price. Shop owner promised me that this one is truly authentic and the only thing she's ever changed was handles' braid leather but once receiving it I feel there's something wrong but just can't name it. Maybe it comes from the stitches, strap hardware, prints... So... I need your help, you pros !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> screenshot software


----------



## blueberrie

peacebabe said:


> It's non authentic


Thank you peace... I tried to return it today but seller has just emailed me that I have to point out what makes me think that it's not authentic or else she will refuse not to refund. I don't know if it would break forum's rules or not. But really appreciate if you could just help me. TIA!


----------



## oliviarosie1

Hi Baleciaga Experts!

Please help me authenticate this bag.

Item name: Balenciaga First Bag
Seller: Shopmaterialworld (apart of the trade-in service materialwrld.com)

I purchased the bag as their return policy is reasonable so I have included my own pictures.











Thank you!


----------



## Lothirien

Hello authenticators!

I purchased this 2016 black chevre w/ silver Metallic Edge City from HG Bags. I know Erica's a reputable seller but still wanted an opinion from the experts. Thank you!


----------



## CharlLV

Hi
Would really appreciate your help with this one please. I've just won it on ebay. Thanks ladies!


----------



## sunshinesash

Hey Girls! I have been stalking this thread for a while, and finally have something to contribute! Would greatly appreciate your expert help in authenticating this Bal City [FYI- the original owner left the plastic cover on the mirrored tag]-

https://postimg.org/image/ahanjv90h/

https://postimg.org/image/6kxs794yp/

https://postimg.org/image/uxkwfuxbr/

https://postimg.org/image/4avvr9rvl/

https://postimg.org/image/lu09kfpjr/

https://postimg.org/image/cpo2eyu5z/

https://postimg.org/image/tlhr5fq01/

https://postimg.org/image/yzgjczfq9/

https://postimg.org/image/97vo75ppd/

https://postimg.org/image/54l1jaot3/


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please take another clear photo of the metal tag, make sure ALL letters are readable. Also the back of the tag



oliviarosie1 said:


> Hi Baleciaga Experts!
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga First Bag
> Seller: Shopmaterialworld (apart of the trade-in service materialwrld.com)
> 
> I purchased the bag as their return policy is reasonable so I have included my own pictures.
> 
> View attachment 3418122
> View attachment 3418124
> View attachment 3418125
> View attachment 3418127
> View attachment 3418128
> View attachment 3418129
> View attachment 3418130
> View attachment 3418131
> 
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please take photo of front & back of tag again. Please make sure they are clear & readable before submitting



Lothirien said:


> Hello authenticators!
> 
> I purchased this 2016 black chevre w/ silver Metallic Edge City from HG Bags. I know Erica's a reputable seller but still wanted an opinion from the experts. Thank you!
> View attachment 3418410
> View attachment 3418413
> View attachment 3418418
> View attachment 3418419
> View attachment 3418420
> View attachment 3418421
> View attachment 3418423
> View attachment 3418424


----------



## peacebabe

This is non authentic



CharlLV said:


> Hi
> Would really appreciate your help with this one please. I've just won it on ebay. Thanks ladies!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, im not able to authenticate this. Seems that this color is not found in the F/W 2013 color chart.



sunshinesash said:


> Hey Girls! I have been stalking this thread for a while, and finally have something to contribute! Would greatly appreciate your expert help in authenticating this Bal City [FYI- the original owner left the plastic cover on the mirrored tag]-
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/ahanjv90h/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/6kxs794yp/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/uxkwfuxbr/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/4avvr9rvl/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/lu09kfpjr/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/cpo2eyu5z/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/tlhr5fq01/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/yzgjczfq9/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/97vo75ppd/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/54l1jaot3/


----------



## Lovejacque

Hi ! 

Im still looking for a Balenciaga that I can purchase the previous one that I sent was not authentic. Can you look at this and whats ur opinion? Thanks in advance!

Seller: from Ebay boom2hanten
Item: Balenciaga Logos The first 2 way Mini shoulder Hand bag leather brown 07S055
Item Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALENC...616610?hash=item48907adde2:g:nrcAAOSwqfNXkd6J

Thanks in advance!


----------



## oliviarosie1

Thank you peacebabe! Here are better photos of the front and back of the tag.


----------



## sunshinesash

peacebabe said:


> Hello, im not able to authenticate this. Seems that this color is not found in the F/W 2013 color chart.


Thanks for the reply! I was wondering about this, myself, so I asked in the Bal ref forum about black not being in the F/W 2013 color chart, because I've read they make black every season, and I got a reply saying that they do make black every season, so it would be legit for a black Bal to have a 'I' letter tag from fall 13.


----------



## sunshinesash

sunshinesash said:


> Thanks for the reply! I was wondering about this, myself, so I asked in the Bal ref forum about black not being in the F/W 2013 color chart, because I've read they make black every season, and I got a reply saying that they do make black every season, so it would be legit for a black Bal to have a 'I' letter tag from fall 13.


**EDIT: after closer inspection of the color, it seems closest to Gris Tarmac from S/S 13, however the tag doesn't match the respective season for the color! Obviously, the tags don't lie, but I'm so perplexed because every other authenticity detail of this bag appears spot-on. Based on the season/tag discrepancy, I have to assume there's something off.


----------



## Kaylee_candy

Considering purchasing this bag from someone locally and they have sent me the following photos, and say the bag is auhtehtic. I would like to get this confirmed by some experts!  I am actually looking at a few different bags and I will post them separately.

Please let me know if any further photos are needed and I will ask for them before I purchase.

Thanks!


----------



## Kaylee_candy

Considering purchasing this bag from someone locally and they have sent me the following photos, and say the bag is auhtehtic. I would like to get this confirmed by some experts!  I am actually looking at a few different bags and I will post them separately.

Please let me know if any further photos are needed and I will ask for them before I purchase.

Thanks!


----------



## Kaylee_candy

Considering purchasing this bag from someone locally and they have sent me the following photos, and say the bag is auhtehtic. I would like to get this confirmed by some experts!  I am actually looking at a few different bags and I will post them separately.

Please let me know if any further photos are needed and I will ask for them before I purchase.

Thanks!


----------



## Rheajayde

Kaylee_candy said:


> Considering purchasing this bag from someone locally and they have sent me the following photos, and say the bag is auhtehtic. I would like to get this confirmed by some experts!  I am actually looking at a few different bags and I will post them separately.
> 
> Please let me know if any further photos are needed and I will ask for them before I purchase.
> 
> Thanks!


All 3 are fake to me, but feel free to confirm with the expert


----------



## Kaylee_candy

Haha thanks! Damn I was hoping at least one was legit, the last I was thinking had the best chance... Who is the expert btw


----------



## muchstuff

Kaylee_candy said:


> Haha thanks! Damn I was hoping at least one was legit, the last I was thinking had the best chance... Who is the expert btw


There are several authenticators on this thread...it will actually say authenticator under their avatar so you can be sure.


----------



## dmf

Hi, I'm hoping someone can help me authenticate:
Item Name: Balenciaga City Bag Rose Poudre Light Pink
Item Number: 252467586688
Seller: californialove0716
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/25246758668...461e5c9b231&bu=44150107848&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu

Thank you!!


----------



## dmf

P.S. Regarding the above bag, I did ask the seller to provide pics of the studs and the clips that attach the strap. If you can think of anything else I should ask for, please let me know. Thank you


----------



## jujubebe3

muchstuff said:


> There are several authenticators on this thread...it will actually say authenticator under their avatar so you can be sure.



Im using the app from appstore. I think it doesnt work the same as on computer so im not sure how to check if one is an authenticator. Walk me through it pleaseee


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



Lovejacque said:


> Hi !
> 
> Im still looking for a Balenciaga that I can purchase the previous one that I sent was not authentic. Can you look at this and whats ur opinion? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Seller: from Ebay boom2hanten
> Item: Balenciaga Logos The first 2 way Mini shoulder Hand bag leather brown 07S055
> Item Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALENC...616610?hash=item48907adde2:g:nrcAAOSwqfNXkd6J
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Ok. It's fine. 



oliviarosie1 said:


> Thank you peacebabe! Here are better photos of the front and back of the tag.
> 
> View attachment 3419029
> View attachment 3419030


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



Kaylee_candy said:


> Considering purchasing this bag from someone locally and they have sent me the following photos, and say the bag is auhtehtic. I would like to get this confirmed by some experts!  I am actually looking at a few different bags and I will post them separately.
> 
> Please let me know if any further photos are needed and I will ask for them before I purchase.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## bree_bree

Hi,


Please authenticate this item. Thanks.


Item Name:  100% Authentic BALENCIAGA Classic City Bag Black lambskin
Item Number: 122057921451
Seller ID: elmomoyui 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...921451?hash=item1c6b3813ab:g:YcYAAOSwIgNXlZ5l


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



Kaylee_candy said:


> Considering purchasing this bag from someone locally and they have sent me the following photos, and say the bag is auhtehtic. I would like to get this confirmed by some experts!  I am actually looking at a few different bags and I will post them separately.
> 
> Please let me know if any further photos are needed and I will ask for them before I purchase.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, the tag itself said that it's not black and such color cant be found in the F/W 2013. Thus im not able to authentic this bag



sunshinesash said:


> **EDIT: after closer inspection of the color, it seems closest to Gris Tarmac from S/S 13, however the tag doesn't match the respective season for the color! Obviously, the tags don't lie, but I'm so perplexed because every other authenticity detail of this bag appears spot-on. Based on the season/tag discrepancy, I have to assume there's something off.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



dmf said:


> Hi, I'm hoping someone can help me authenticate:
> Item Name: Balenciaga City Bag Rose Poudre Light Pink
> Item Number: 252467586688
> Seller: californialove0716
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/25246758668...461e5c9b231&bu=44150107848&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
> 
> Thank you!!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please post clear photo of the metal tag & the rivet



bree_bree said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Please authenticate this item. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Item Name:  100% Authentic BALENCIAGA Classic City Bag Black lambskin
> Item Number: 122057921451
> Seller ID: elmomoyui
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...921451?hash=item1c6b3813ab:g:YcYAAOSwIgNXlZ5l


----------



## bree_bree

Hi,


Please authenticate this item. Thanks.


Item Name:  BALENCIAGA Black Leather Part Time Shoulder Satchel Bag
Item Number: 112066153430
Seller ID: *shopmaterialworld* 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112066153430?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication & post again



bree_bree said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Please authenticate this item. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Item Name:  BALENCIAGA Black Leather Part Time Shoulder Satchel Bag
> Item Number: 112066153430
> Seller ID: *shopmaterialworld*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112066153430?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## muchstuff

jujubebe3 said:


> Im using the app from appstore. I think it doesnt work the same as on computer so im not sure how to check if one is an authenticator. Walk me through it pleaseee



Sorry, I use my laptop for pretty much everything...can't advise you on your app, my apologies. But if you read through all of the posts you should be able to get a pretty clear picture of who the experts are.


----------



## jujubebe3

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, I use my laptop for pretty much everything...can't advise you on your app, my apologies. But if you read through all of the posts you should be able to get a pretty clear picture of who the experts are.



Lol yes. Kind getting the picture who the experts are. Thanks for answering [emoji2]


----------



## iiheartbags

Hi,

Can you help me authenticate this?

Item name:

Item number: 131875774394

Seller ID: saral7764

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/131875774394 

Thank you!


----------



## sunshinesash

peacebabe said:


> Hello, the tag itself said that it's not black and such color cant be found in the F/W 2013. Thus im not able to authentic this bag


I hear ya...thanks for the reply. I am still confused, because the color code determines this bag is 'anthracite', and there's a thread on this forum discussing Bal 2013 anthracite bags. I have to conclude they made anthracite in 2013 based on this thread- http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/anthracite-2013-have-green-undertones.845521/

I also found this very helpful post which basically concludes that anthracite was a part of f/w 2013 colors- 
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ceejays-take-on-the-2013-fw-colors.825352/

Anyway, thanks again for your opinion. Maybe someone else can weigh in...


----------



## sfcloset

Hi, I'm back with another authentication request. I feel pretty good about this one, but the leather is a bit dry and I need to condition. I thought I should have the experts look before I do anything to it. I bought this one on eBay and it is a bit more turquoise than the photos.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pepper Lee

Hello!

May I have this purchased authenticated? I've just gotten it off the second hand market and just want to be sure. 

Balenciaga city in giant 12 shw 2014

View attachment 3420725
View attachment 3420726
View attachment 3420727
View attachment 3420728
View attachment 3420729
View attachment 3420730
View attachment 3420731
View attachment 3420732


Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## bree_bree

Hello,
I hope I get this right this time. May I have this item authenticated.
Balenciaga Part Time Satchel.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, the features looks fine. However, i have never seen or heard that such model comes with "tassel". May be you can check with seller if it's a "free gift" from her



iiheartbags said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this?
> 
> Item name:
> 
> Item number: 131875774394
> 
> Seller ID: saral7764
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/131875774394
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



sfcloset said:


> Hi, I'm back with another authentication request. I feel pretty good about this one, but the leather is a bit dry and I need to condition. I thought I should have the experts look before I do anything to it. I bought this one on eBay and it is a bit more turquoise than the photos.
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. But it can't be 2014 production. Do you have the year tag?



Pepper Lee said:


> Hello!
> 
> May I have this purchased authenticated? I've just gotten it off the second hand market and just want to be sure.
> 
> Balenciaga city in giant 12 shw 2014
> 
> View attachment 3420725
> View attachment 3420726
> View attachment 3420727
> View attachment 3420728
> View attachment 3420729
> View attachment 3420730
> View attachment 3420731
> View attachment 3420732
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, you are not following what i ve asked you to do. I can't authenticate then.



bree_bree said:


> Hello,
> I hope I get this right this time. May I have this item authenticated.
> Balenciaga Part Time Satchel.


----------



## Pepper Lee

Hello peacebabe. Nope doesn't have the year tag. I don't quite mind which year it's produced as long as it's authentic  

Since we are at this note, can advise which year this might be produced?  thanks a lot!!


----------



## peacebabe

It's either 2012 or 2013. May be Saira from the ID thread can help you 



Pepper Lee said:


> Hello peacebabe. Nope doesn't have the year tag. I don't quite mind which year it's produced as long as it's authentic
> 
> Since we are at this note, can advise which year this might be produced?  thanks a lot!!


----------



## DYANE

Hello everyone can you please help me authenticate this one : 
Item name : balenciaga work
Link : http://m.videdressing.com/sacs-a-main-en-cuir/balenciaga/p-5051977.html

Thank you very much [emoji5]


----------



## Pepper Lee

Thanks @peacebabe !! [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Indigo Sunset

Hi, please can I get this authenticated? It is from a reputable seller. My concern is that the tag says 2016 but I checked online and there is no yellow this year!
I m not sure why I cant attached photos here, can only do copy and paste.Thanks in advance!!


----------



## sfcloset

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag


Thanks so much peacebabe!!!


----------



## ChicInPink

Hi Can you please help me authenticate this purse? Thanks so much!!


----------



## oliviarosie1

peacebabe said:


> Ok. It's fine.



Thank you!!


----------



## flaviaoyama

Hello!

May I have this item authenticated, please? It's from a second hand market and I just want to be sure...


----------



## bree_bree

Hi,


I was hoping you could authenticate this item. I've attached additional photo from the seller as well. 

Item Name: 100% Authentic BALENCIAGA Classic City Bag Black lambskin
Item Number: 122057921451
Seller ID: elmomoyui
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-BALENCIAGA-Classic-City-Bag-Black-lambskin-/122057921451?hash=item1c6b3813ab:g:YcYAAOSwIgNXlZ5l


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## anya86

Hi!  I saw seller online selling a second hand balenciaga in good condition. She says its from F/W 2015 collection. Could you help me check if this is authentic or not?


----------



## alla.miss

Dear experts!
Please help me authonticate this me city, which I strongly consider to purchase.
Thank you for help!


----------



## alla.miss

And more to follow


----------



## alla.miss

And two more.
Sorry for many posts..

Please help!


----------



## pinkdvl

Hi! I've been a TPF member since 2009- and this is my first post! I don't usually purchase on ebay, however I came across a bag that has me very intrigued and I think I may have to contact the seller since the auction has ended. The style number is throwing me off and I am guessing the color is actually Coquelicot rather than "poppy." If one of you would kindly help me authenticate this I would be ever so thankful!
Item Name: Gorgeous 100% Authentic Balenciaga Pompon bucket bag in Poppy Red
Item Number: 162137866383
Seller ID: scream2311
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-10...866383?hash=item25c02b808f:g:DxcAAOSwygJXgtlG


----------



## bree_bree

Hi, 
Please please take a look at this item for authentication. I've attached required pics from seller as well. 
I would be ever so thankful!
Item Name: Gorgeous BALENCIAGA Black Leather Part Time Shoulder Satchel Bag
Item Number: 112066153430
Seller ID: shopmaterialworld
Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/112066153430?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## muchstuff

pinkdvl said:


> Hi! I've been a TPF member since 2009- and this is my first post! I don't usually purchase on ebay, however I came across a bag that has me very intrigued and I think I may have to contact the seller since the auction has ended. The style number is throwing me off and I am guessing the color is actually Coquelicot rather than "poppy." If one of you would kindly help me authenticate this I would be ever so thankful!
> Item Name: Gorgeous 100% Authentic Balenciaga Pompon bucket bag in Poppy Red
> Item Number: 162137866383
> Seller ID: scream2311
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-10...866383?hash=item25c02b808f:g:DxcAAOSwygJXgtlG


----------



## muchstuff

Your link isn't working...at least for me!


----------



## jujubebe3

muchstuff said:


> Your link isn't working...at least for me!



For me too


----------



## amit shrestha

Hi,
i had bought this bag from eBay but i'm confused that the bag is authentic or not .....if it isn't than i had to return it soon so i will be really grateful if u help me out 
thank u so much..
here's the image uploaded
eBay item number:
262518203721


----------



## pinkdvl

muchstuff said:


> Your link isn't working...at least for me!


Sorry guys! Not sure what happened there! http://www.ebay.com/itm/162137866383?redirect=mobile


----------



## pinkdvl

jujubebe3 said:


> For me too


Sorry! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/162137866383?redirect=mobile


----------



## alla.miss

Any expert please could have a look at my authentication request?
I would highly appreciate your opinion!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please post close up, straight view & clear photo of front & back of the tag



Indigo Sunset said:


> Hi, please can I get this authenticated? It is from a reputable seller. My concern is that the tag says 2016 but I checked online and there is no yellow this year!
> I m not sure why I cant attached photos here, can only do copy and paste.Thanks in advance!!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



ChicInPink said:


> Hi Can you please help me authenticate this purse? Thanks so much!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## amit shrestha

peacebabe said:


> Hello, please post close up, straight view & clear photo of front & back of the tag



the bag is 100% authentic


----------



## amit shrestha

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag



hi could you please authenticate my post 1660


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



bree_bree said:


> Hi,
> Please please take a look at this item for authentication. I've attached required pics from seller as well.
> I would be ever so thankful!
> Item Name: Gorgeous BALENCIAGA Black Leather Part Time Shoulder Satchel Bag
> Item Number: 112066153430
> Seller ID: shopmaterialworld
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/112066153430?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



amit shrestha said:


> Hi,
> i had bought this bag from eBay but i'm confused that the bag is authentic or not .....if it isn't than i had to return it soon so i will be really grateful if u help me out
> thank u so much..
> here's the image uploaded
> eBay item number:
> 262518203721


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please be responsible of what you say here.



amit shrestha said:


> the bag is 100% authentic


----------



## amit shrestha

peacebabe said:


> Hello, please be responsible of what you say here.



hi
i thought that bag is authentic and i just replied to her ...is it violate of rules???


----------



## flaviaoyama

Someone could, pls, authenticate my post  #1649?


----------



## peacebabe

First of all, you even need help to authenticate your own bag, how can you be sure of others?
2nd , over here, you don't "think" it's authentic . You need to make sure it is athentic.

Members over here make decision based on our authentication. So as a authenticator, we need to be responsible to our comment. Our comments will result in buying or returning a bag. It's all hard earn money invloved.

So please do not authenticate if you aren't sure.



amit shrestha said:


> hi
> i thought that bag is authentic and i just replied to her ...is it violate of rules???


----------



## peacebabe

Please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication



flaviaoyama said:


> Hello!
> 
> May I have this item authenticated, please? It's from a second hand market and I just want to be sure...


----------



## amit shrestha

peacebabe said:


> First of all, you even need help to authenticate your own bag, how can you be sure of others?
> 2nd , over here, you don't "think" it's authentic . You need to make sure it is athentic.
> 
> Members over here make decision based on our authentication. So as a authenticator, we need to be responsible to our comment. Our comments will result in buying or returning a bag. It's all hard earn money invloved.
> 
> So please so not authenticate if you aren't sure.


[emoji1545]
extremely sorry ...i was unknown about the rule ...newbie 
will co-operate in coming days..
thanks for your authentication


----------



## bree_bree

Repost. Request to authenticate.
I was hoping you could authenticate this item. Thanks thanks again. 

Item Name: 100% Authentic BALENCIAGA Classic City Bag Black lambskin
Item Number: 122057921451
Seller ID: elmomoyui
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...13ab:g:YcYAAOSwIgNXlZ5l&rmvSB=true&rmvSB=true


----------



## bree_bree

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag



thanks peacebabe


----------



## Iamminda

Hi There,

Can you please help me authenticate this bag?  i asked for pictures of the underside of the zipper and the rivet but the seller said sorry, they reached the max pics allowed and they authenticate all items before listing, etc.  (On the site listed below, they dont accept questions.  On another site, they accept questions and that's where i got the response from).  If there are red flags based on the below, I will not buy.  Or I can also buy, take pictures to show you, and return within a few days if we find a problem.   Thanks in advance.

Item Name:  Hot Pink Classic Day
Item Number:  351775936896
Seller ID:  personalshoppers
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/AWESOME-BAL...936896?hash=item51e77ad180:g:Mf0AAOSwo6lWLK3Q

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## muchstuff

pinkdvl said:


> Sorry guys! Not sure what happened there! http://www.ebay.com/itm/162137866383?redirect=mobile


If you're looking for an authentication you're missing some of the required pics. (Unless I'm just not seeing them, you did mention a style number but I see no pic with a tag?) I've included a link which will show you what photos are needed. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## DYANE

DYANE said:


> Hello everyone can you please help me authenticate this one :
> Item name : balenciaga work
> Link : http://m.videdressing.com/sacs-a-main-en-cuir/balenciaga/p-5051977.html
> 
> Thank you very much [emoji5]



Hi evryone im reposting this 
Can you please help me with it ?
Thank you so much in advance best


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

DYANE said:


> Hi evryone im reposting this
> Can you please help me with it ?
> Thank you so much in advance best


Hi, there's a good chance it wasn't replied to because you're missing the required photos. Here's a link that'll tell you what you need.
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## DYANE

muchstuff said:


> Hi, there's a good chance it wasn't replied to because you're missing the required photos. Here's a link that'll tell you what you need.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/



Hi
I know its missing pictures :s 
Ill ask the seller for more 
Thank you !


----------



## muchstuff

DYANE said:


> Hi
> I know its missing pictures :s
> Ill ask the seller for more
> Thank you !


I figured you probably did. I know that sometimes posts aren't answered because of that, just too much volume I guess!


----------



## sunshinesash

I adamantly URGE all askers ITT to get a second AND  third opinion...I asked for authentication ITT, and received one opinion telling me my bag color didn't even exist in its season. However, this was INCORRECT, and I only found this out because I did my own extensive research. To begin with, I did research for all the 'authenticity' hallmarks, but after I received my bag, I did even more...so it is not a simple or quick process to determine authenticity. 

Granted, it's not any one's fault for incorrect conclusions, but every one ITT needs to realize authenticators are only human and volunteers, doing this out of their own accord & free time...so we must not only respect & appreciate them, but also take any opinion offered with a grain of salt and  **always do our own research**. Had I taken one person at their word, and not done my own research, I would've returned an AUTHENTIC bag based on a sole opinion, not actual facts. 

So be diligent! Always research, be persistent in your search for authenticity, and most of all, listen to your gut.


----------



## muchstuff

sunshinesash said:


> I adamantly URGE all askers ITT to get a second AND  third opinion...I asked for authentication ITT, and received one opinion telling me my bag color didn't even exist in its season. However, this was INCORRECT, and I only found this out because I did my own extensive research. To begin with, I did research for all the 'authenticity' hallmarks, but after I received my bag, I did even more...so it is not a simple or quick process to determine authenticity.
> 
> Granted, it's not any one's fault for incorrect conclusions, but every one ITT needs to realize authenticators are only human and volunteers, doing this out of their own accord & free time...so we must not only respect & appreciate them, but also take any opinion offered with a grain of salt and  **always do our own research**. Had I taken one person at their word, and not done my own research, I would've returned an AUTHENTIC bag based on a sole opinion, not actual facts.
> 
> So be diligent! Always research, be persistent in your search for authenticity, and most of all, listen to your gut.



With all due respect, and I agree with you regarding the fact that posters should do their due diligence...I've been following your quest for authenticity and I'd like to point out that the the answer rec'd regarding authentication was that the colour wasn't found on the charts therefore the person was unable to authenticate. The authenticators here IMHO (and I am not an authenticator, waaay too much responsibility for me ) would prefer not to authenticate unless absolutely sure. I didn't see anywhere where anyone said the bag wasn't authentic, just that they were unable to authenticate based on the criteria they used. I'm very happy for you that you've reached a satisfactory conclusion, wear her in good health!


----------



## sunshinesash

muchstuff said:


> With all due respect, and I agree with you regarding the fact that posters should do their due diligence...I've been following your quest for authenticity and I'd like to point out that the the answer rec'd regarding authentication was that the colour wasn't found on the charts therefore the person was unable to authenticate. The authenticators here IMHO (and I am not an authenticator, waaay too much responsibility for me ) would prefer not to authenticate unless absolutely sure. I didn't see anywhere where anyone said the bag wasn't authentic, just that they were unable to authenticate based on the criteria they used. I'm very happy for you that you've reached a satisfactory conclusion, wear her in good health!


Yes, and I'm not throwing shade...I reiterated that we should always *respect authenticators as they are doing this of their own accord and on their own time*...

HOWEVER, it is VERY important for beginners to understand [as I am one of them] that they cannot solely rely on authenticators ITT, to be sure of their bag's legitimacy. They MUST do their own due diligence, and search not only this site, but also google all available information and even call Bal themselves if they need a last resort...to determine authenticity.

I am speaking from experience in that you should never approach this thread as 'bible', unless you have at least 3+ opinions PLUS your own research.

I understand the authenticator never said, 'unauthentic', but when I came to this thread, I assumed the authenticators were all super-experts who would already know that sometimes, neutral/classic color-swatches weren't included. Instead, I had to do my own research,create my own thread, to finally find out from other Bal experts all of the info...when I had orig believed it'd all be here. So my post is a word of fair warning to other posters that you can't assume someone is going to hand you an easy 'YES OR NO'. You have to go out on your own, study in depth, and not take things at word value.

Had I folded at the first 'doubt', I would've lost out on my dream bag...


----------



## muchstuff

sunshinesash said:


> Yes, and I'm not throwing shade...I reiterated that we should always *respect authenticators as they are doing this of their own accord and on their own time*...
> 
> HOWEVER, it is VERY important for beginners to understand [as I am one of them] that they cannot solely rely on authenticators ITT, to be sure of their bag's legitimacy. They MUST do their own due diligence, and search not only this site, but also google all available information and even call Bal themselves if they need a last resort...to determine authenticity.
> 
> I am speaking from experience in that you should never approach this thread as 'bible', unless you have at least 3+ opinions PLUS your own research.
> 
> I understand the authenticator never said, 'unauthentic', but when I came to this thread, I assumed the authenticators were all super-experts who would already know that sometimes, neutral/classic color-swatches weren't included. Instead, I had to do my own research,create my own thread, to finally find out from other Bal experts all of the info...when I had orig believed it'd all be here. So my post is a word of fair warning to other posters that you can't assume someone is going to hand you an easy 'YES OR NO'. You have to go out on your own, study in depth, and not take things at word value.
> 
> Had I folded at the first 'doubt', I would've lost out on my dream bag...



Well nonetheless I'm glad it worked out for you...a reminder for other beginners that there are various paid authentication services that are out there as well. Just noticed you're a Canuck, greetings from Vancouver!


----------



## jujubebe3

I personally think the reply "unable to authenticate" itself means "need to make further research or send more photos", not "unauthentic".


----------



## sunshinesash

muchstuff said:


> Well nonetheless I'm glad it worked out for you...a reminder for other beginners that there are various paid authentication services that are out there as well. Just noticed you're a Canuck, greetings from Vancouver!


I am glad as well! However, what is the need to pay for authentication services when you are a part of a purse forum that offers it for free? Free is good so long as it's accurate* !
I went into this TPF service thinking everyone was experts in the auth this bal thread,  but I had to post a word of warning after I learned being naive was a huge downfall.


----------



## sunshinesash

jujubebe3 said:


> I personally think the reply "unable to authenticate" itself means "need to make further research or send more photos", not "unauthentic".


i think someone who calls themselves an 'authenticator/expert' should certainly know the colors OF the season, and also the classic/neutral colors that have been determined for years not to be listed. The fact that an expert wasn't aware of this, to the point of ques authenticity, shows me the person was never a solid source of authenticity to rely on.


----------



## jujubebe3

sunshinesash said:


> i think someone who calls themselves an 'authenticator/expert' should certainly know the colors OF the season, and also the classic/neutral colors that have been determined for years not to be listed. The fact that an expert wasn't aware of this, to the point of ques authenticity, shows me the person never believed in themsleves to begin with.



I assume u did not mention the colour of your bag as some colours appear differently in photos for example anthracite sometimes has green undertones to it and sometimes blue. We must remember authenticators examine photos here, not the bag itself. Cut some slack.


----------



## sunshinesash

jujubebe3 said:


> I assume u did not mention the colour of your bag as some colours appear differently in photos for example anthracite sometimes has green undertones to it and sometimes blue. We must remember authenticators examine photos here, not the bag itself. Cut some slack.


Lol I was and AM STILL a beginner. I had NO idea my bag was 'anthracite'. I thought my bag was black, based on the orig pics, that's how clueless I was. AND I had listed from the beginning front & back tags. So the authenticator made NO move to help me out...to assist me in authenticating my bag...yet here I should give some 'slack'?
AFTER having been told my bag 'couldn't be authenticated', no further discussion!, and on that notion alone, I should return it. NO HELP, no extra research, no nothing.
and yet this thread is supposed to be helpful? to who? I would've strongly believed authenticators did their own research, yet they don't...and BUYERS deserve to know so. Had the authenticator I ran into been legit, she would've known immediately 'anthracite' was made in f/w 2013. Instead, I had to go on my own instinct and search for authentication beyond the basics.


----------



## muchstuff

sunshinesash said:


> Lol I was and AM STILL a beginner. I had NO idea my bag was 'anthracite'. I thought my bag was black, based on the orig pics, that's how clueless I was. AND I had listed from the beginning front & back tags. So the authenticator made NO move to help me out...to assist me in authenticating my bag...yet here I should give some 'slack'?
> AFTER having been told my bag 'couldn't be authenticated', no further discussion!, and on that notion alone, I should return it. NO HELP, no extra research, no nothing.
> and yet this thread is supposed to be helpful? to who? I would've strongly believed authenticators did their own research, yet they don't...and BUYERS deserve to know so. Had the authenticator I ran into been legit, she would've known immediately 'anthracite' was made in f/w 2013. Instead, I had to go on my own instinct and search for authentication beyond the basics.



OK, I'm going to add one more comment to the mix, as I hate conflict but feel the need. Sunshinesash, one of the biggest challenges for anyone to identify is colour based on photographs. Bals, as well as many other bags, are notoriously difficult to photograph accurately where colour is concerned. You yourself listed it as black, gris fossile, then anthra based on what info you ferreted out, and you actually had the bag in your possession. And yes, I understand that you're fairly new to the brand. But to state that the authenticators don't spend countless hours in research in incorrect and unkind. The authenticator in your scenario has a lot more knowledge than you give credit for, and to diss her because she didn't meet your level of expectation is very unfair. This forum is contributed to by people who have a huge passion for the brand, own many bags and often have way more knowledge than the average SA at a Bal boutique. plus they spend a part of almost every day trying to help answer questions for us poor slobs who have less knowledge, myself included.  And yes, sometimes they may make a mistake, or their info may be less than a poster would like. But they're being true to themselves and will give the best answer they feel they can based on the info they're given. To suggest that they should spend hours looking into the back story of every question posted is unrealistic. Again, welcome to the forum, there's a ton of good info in all of the threads, and if you read enough of them you'll see that opinions do differ on all sorts of issues but everyone's trying to do their best.


----------



## s.tighe

sunshinesash said:


> Lol I was and AM STILL a beginner. I had NO idea my bag was 'anthracite'. I thought my bag was black, based on the orig pics, that's how clueless I was. AND I had listed from the beginning front & back tags. So the authenticator made NO move to help me out...to assist me in authenticating my bag...yet here I should give some 'slack'?
> AFTER having been told my bag 'couldn't be authenticated', no further discussion!, and on that notion alone, I should return it. NO HELP, no extra research, no nothing.
> and yet this thread is supposed to be helpful? to who? I would've strongly believed authenticators did their own research, yet they don't...and BUYERS deserve to know so. Had the authenticator I ran into been legit, she would've known immediately 'anthracite' was made in f/w 2013. Instead, I had to go on my own instinct and search for authentication beyond the basics.



A good part of the joy and intrigue of Balenciaga is that there are innumerable quirks and idiosyncrasies in the history of the brand... like the gris tarmac "hiccup" in the otherwise anthracite lineage of dark grays. It is much better that an authenticator have the wisdom to say they can't authenticate if they are not comfortable that all of their markers have been hit, than proceed in a careless or cavalier manner. I've seen many a case where one authenticator defers to another, because everyone has a different "basket" of knowledge or one person may know of a quirk that another does not know about. Some people know a particular color group very well, etc. etc. As you study Balenciaga more, these little gems become fun little forensic discoveries. Just six months ago myself and several bona-fide "Oldies" were convinced a work bag was a superfake until the seller pointed out to me/us, via a thread on this very forum, that in 2005 there were tags that were marked in a certain way that were totally out of character with the accepted norm for that year... and they were authentic. It takes a village of collective knowledge. The authenticators here volunteer their time for their love of the brand, but they can't be expected to take time out of what surely are their own busy lives to do independent research for each bag that is submitted to the authenticate thread. These ladies do a wonderful service but they certainly don't owe anyone anything... Ive always thought that independent research should be the FIRST line of authentication, and submitting here the second. That way, one can become comfortably self-reliant and confident when purchasing.


----------



## sunshinesash

muchstuff said:


> OK, I'm going to add one more comment to the mix, as I hate conflict but feel the need. Sunshinesash, one of the biggest challenges for anyone to identify is colour based on photographs. Bals, as well as many other bags, are notoriously difficult to photograph accurately where colour is concerned. You yourself listed it as black, gris fossile, then anthra based on what info you ferreted out, and you actually had the bag in your possession. And yes, I understand that you're fairly new to the brand. But to state that the authenticators don't spend countless hours in research in incorrect and unkind. The authenticator in your scenario has a lot more knowledge than you give credit for, and to diss her because she didn't meet your level of expectation is very unfair. This forum is contributed to by people who have a huge passion for the brand, own many bags and often have way more knowledge than the average SA at a Bal boutique. plus they spend a part of almost every day trying to help answer questions for us poor slobs who have less knowledge, myself included.  And yes, sometimes they may make a mistake, or their info may be less than a poster would like. But they're being true to themselves and will give the best answer they feel they can based on the info they're given. To suggest that they should spend hours looking into the back story of every question posted is unrealistic. Again, welcome to the forum, there's a ton of good info in all of the threads, and if you read enough of them you'll see that opinions do differ on all sorts of issues but everyone's trying to do their best.


Yes, you are right and I agree, as I had reiterated much of this in my first post. Objectively, I see how everything panned out, but subjectively, I took it personally. The main thing I stand by is to do your own research. Beyond that, I agree this thread and its posters are a great resource.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## sunshinesash

s.tighe said:


> A good part of the joy and intrigue of Balenciaga is that there are innumerable quirks and idiosyncrasies in the history of the brand... like the gris tarmac "hiccup" in the otherwise anthracite lineage of dark grays. It is much better that an authenticator have the wisdom to say they can't authenticate if they are not comfortable that all of their markers have been hit, than proceed in a careless or cavalier manner. I've seen many a case where one authenticator defers to another, because everyone has a different "basket" of knowledge or one person may know of a quirk that another does not know about. Some people know a particular color group very well, etc. etc. As you study Balenciaga more, these little gems become fun little forensic discoveries. Just six months ago myself and several bona-fide "Oldies" were convinced a work bag was a superfake until the seller pointed out to me/us, via a thread on this very forum, that in 2005 there were tags that were marked in a certain way that were totally out of character with the accepted norm for that year... and they were authentic. It takes a village of collective knowledge. The authenticators here volunteer their time for their love of the brand, but they can't be expected to take time out of what surely are their own busy lives to do independent research for each bag that is submitted to the authenticate thread. These ladies do a wonderful service but they certainly don't owe anyone anything... Ive always thought that independent research should be the FIRST line of authentication, and submitting here the second. That way, one can become comfortably self-reliant and confident when purchasing.


I 100% agree! However, this thread doesn't have much traffic in terms of multiple authenticators, so you really have to strike out on your own in the case that your bag falls into an 'unknown' category. That was really my original point (Altho I veered off topic in subsequent posts). I'll always be grateful to you for your extensive knowledge and help...it is a shame you're not an authenticator, as you are such an asset based on your dictionary-level knowledge regarding Bal.


----------



## Indigo Sunset

peacebabe said:


> Hello, please post close up, straight view & clear photo of front & back of the tag


Hi,
Hope these help. The color of the bag makes it really difficult to take clear pictures


----------



## jang2519

Hi.

I bought this Bal bag from Vestiaire Collective. I have a feeling that it's non authentic. Please could anyone help?
Item: Part time leather handbag
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ime-leather-handbag-balenciaga-2789029.shtml#
Seller: genevieve (via  Vestiaire Collective)

Thank you very much.


----------



## jang2519

jang2519 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I bought this Bal bag from Vestiaire Collective. I have a feeling that it's non authentic. Please could anyone help?
> Item: Part time leather handbag
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ime-leather-handbag-balenciaga-2789029.shtml#
> Seller: genevieve (via  Vestiaire Collective)
> 
> Thank you very much.


----------



## jang2519

jang2519 said:


> View attachment 3424506
> View attachment 3424508
> View attachment 3424509
> View attachment 3424510
> View attachment 3424512
> View attachment 3424513



Sorry for this mess. I forgot a photo of the zip.


----------



## Conni618

Jumping in to the discussion about the phrase, "unable to authenticate."  Been gone for a while, but I think this is an important issue. Muchstuff and s.tighe's responses are "spot-on" as to what happens here, but still I'm going to add my two cents.   Was not privy to sunshinesash's original query, but I am very familiar with the expression, "unable to authenticate."  In my experience that expression has never meant that a bag in question is being deemed as fake.  Rather, it is the most responsible way to express that either there are conflicting markers, or simply not enough information available to allow a definitive opinion from the responding individual..  Unlike paid authenticators, the beauty of this thread, is that everything is done in a public way.  Photos of a bag that puzzles one authenticator, are available to all who spend time here, and many times someone has volunteered information to help clarify. I believe this unique ability to share information and opinions makes this venue invaluable to those seeking help.


----------



## Conni618

I bought this Bal bag from Vestiaire Collective. I have a feeling that it's non authentic. Please could anyone help?
Item: Part time leather handbag
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ime-leather-handbag-balenciaga-2789029.shtml#
Seller: genevieve (via  Vestiaire Collective)

Thank you very much.[/QUOTE]

*Your bag looks authentic to me*.


----------



## jang2519

Conni618 said:


> I bought this Bal bag from Vestiaire Collective. I have a feeling that it's non authentic. Please could anyone help?
> Item: Part time leather handbag
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ime-leather-handbag-balenciaga-2789029.shtml#
> Seller: genevieve (via  Vestiaire Collective)
> 
> Thank you very much.



*Your bag looks authentic to me*.  [/QUOTE]

Thank you Conni618. So does it mean that some authentic bal bags may not have a stamp under the zip? It's the zip that is mainly an issue for me. Thanks again xx


----------



## s.tighe

jang2519 said:


> *Your bag looks authentic to me*.



Thank you Conni618. So does it mean that some authentic bal bags may not have a stamp under the zip? It's the zip that is mainly an issue for me. Thanks again xx[/QUOTE]
Hi Jang2519; your bag is a perfect example of a Bal "quirk" as have been discussed here in recent posts. Your bag is 2010 light olive with rose gold giant hardware. 2010 was the first year rose gold was produced and it is a known quirk that the first batch of rose gold giant hardware bags did not have lampo zippers (or perhaps they were lampo zippers but just did not have the lampo stamp.) You're all good


----------



## Luv n bags

Can you please authenticate? I forgot to take pics of the zipper pull, but it reads "lampo".


----------



## Luv n bags

And more pics
	

		
			
		

		
	








Thank you!


----------



## jang2519

s.tighe said:


> Thank you Conni618. So does it mean that some authentic bal bags may not have a stamp under the zip? It's the zip that is mainly an issue for me. Thanks again xx


Hi Jang2519; your bag is a perfect example of a Bal "quirk" as have been discussed here in recent posts. Your bag is 2010 light olive with rose gold giant hardware. 2010 was the first year rose gold was produced and it is a known quirk that the first batch of rose gold giant hardware bags did not have lampo zippers (or perhaps they were lampo zippers but just did not have the lampo stamp.) You're all good [/QUOTE]

Thank you for your view s.tighe. I feel relieve now ^_^


----------



## s.tighe

tigertrixie said:


> And more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424832
> View attachment 3424833
> View attachment 3424834
> View attachment 3424835
> View attachment 3424836
> View attachment 3424837
> 
> Thank you!


This bag is not authentic.


----------



## Luv n bags

s.tighe said:


> This bag is not authentic.



Thank you for your quick response!!


----------



## Bbrat

Hello.  Would someone please be kind enough to authenticate this for me.  Thank you very much!

http://m.ebay.com/itm/231869145337


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Bbrat

And also this bag, please.  I appreciate all your help.  Thank you!

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-City-Giant-Siver-2009-Pourpre-G21-/162145699743?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## yujitea

Please help me authenticate this bag...I am a first time ebay buyer and quite nervous!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/152176632663?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Thank you SO much in advance!!!


----------



## bree_bree

Could anyone please take a look at this item for authentication. Thanks.

Item Name: 100% Authentic BALENCIAGA Classic City Bag Black lambskin
Item Number: 122057921451
Seller ID: elmomoyui
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-BALENCIAGA-Classic-City-Bag-Black-lambskin-/122057921451?hash=item1c6b3813ab:g:YcYAAOSwIgNXlZ5l&rmvSB=true&rmvSB=true


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, no red flag based on the photos. To be sure, post again once you received the bag 



Iamminda said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag?  i asked for pictures of the underside of the zipper and the rivet but the seller said sorry, they reached the max pics allowed and they authenticate all items before listing, etc.  (On the site listed below, they dont accept questions.  On another site, they accept questions and that's where i got the response from).  If there are red flags based on the below, I will not buy.  Or I can also buy, take pictures to show you, and return within a few days if we find a problem.   Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item Name:  Hot Pink Classic Day
> Item Number:  351775936896
> Seller ID:  personalshoppers
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/AWESOME-BAL...936896?hash=item51e77ad180:g:Mf0AAOSwo6lWLK3Q
> 
> Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## alla.miss

Hi there!
Reposting my request for authentication.
Please help me authenticare this mettalic edge city from ebay.
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga-city-bag-/331917675805?nav=SEARCH
Seller katmeta_0

Additional pics attached
Thank you in advance


----------



## alla.miss

Don't know why but the pics didn't upload.


----------



## peacebabe

I remembered telling you the features looks fine, just that the color was "not found" in the color chart which is available in this PF. Please understand that this thread is for authentication. As for color, there is a "Identify" thread. Conni has also said, "not able to authenticate" doesn't mean the bag is non authentic. 

I always take great responsibility in authenticating a bag. I DO NOT / WILL NOT say a bag is authentic / fake if im not 100% sure. And as what Much & S.t have said, it's our passion & we are doing it with our FREE TIME (NOT PAID). The only thing we owe here is "to be responsible in our authentication".

Thanks Much, S.tigh & Conni for your comment. It really helps in pulling me up 



sunshinesash said:


> I adamantly URGE all askers ITT to get a second AND  third opinion...I asked for authentication ITT, and received one opinion telling me my bag color didn't even exist in its season. However, this was INCORRECT, and I only found this out because I did my own extensive research. To begin with, I did research for all the 'authenticity' hallmarks, but after I received my bag, I did even more...so it is not a simple or quick process to determine authenticity.
> 
> Granted, it's not any one's fault for incorrect conclusions, but every one ITT needs to realize authenticators are only human and volunteers, doing this out of their own accord & free time...so we must not only respect & appreciate them, but also take any opinion offered with a grain of salt and  **always do our own research**. Had I taken one person at their word, and not done my own research, I would've returned an AUTHENTIC bag based on a sole opinion, not actual facts.
> 
> So be diligent! Always research, be persistent in your search for authenticity, and most of all, listen to your gut.


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Hello, no red flag based on the photos. To be sure, post again once you received the bag



Hi peacebabe.  Thank you so much for your help.  I truly appreciate your help every time.  I think you and all the authenticators here are awesome and don't get enough credit or appreciation for your contribution to this wonderful forum.   Thx again.


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> I remembered telling you the features looks fine, just that the color was "not found" in the color chart which is available in this PF. Please understand that this thread is for authentication. As for color, there is a "Identify" thread. Conni has also said, "not able to authenticate" doesn't mean the bag is non authentic.
> 
> I always take great responsibility in authenticating a bag. I DO NOT / WILL NOT say a bag is authentic / fake if im not 100% sure. And as what Much & S.t have said, it's our passion & we are doing it with our FREE TIME (NOT PAID). The only thing we owe here is "to be responsible in our authentication".
> 
> Thanks Much, S.tigh & Conni for your comment. It really helps in pulling me up


Love ya peace, we know you do good work here


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you girls !!! Lovely members like you guys are giving warmth 

Much, please "visit" often. You definitely know my "actions" well ! 



muchstuff said:


> Love ya peace, we know you do good work here





Iamminda said:


> Hi peacebabe.  Thank you so much for your help.  I truly appreciate your help every time.  I think you and all the authenticators here are awesome and don't get enough credit or appreciation for your contribution to this wonderful forum.   Thx again.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, i saw something off from the back of the tag. Can you please post a big & sharper photo of the front of tag. Making sure every letter of "Paris" is sharp & clear



Indigo Sunset said:


> Hi,
> Hope these help. The color of the bag makes it really difficult to take clear pictures


----------



## Lovejacque

peacebabe said:


> I remembered telling you the features looks fine, just that the color was "not found" in the color chart which is available in this PF. Please understand that this thread is for authentication. As for color, there is a "Identify" thread. Conni has also said, "not able to authenticate" doesn't mean the bag is non authentic.
> 
> I always take great responsibility in authenticating a bag. I DO NOT / WILL NOT say a bag is authentic / fake if im not 100% sure. And as what Much & S.t have said, it's our passion & we are doing it with our FREE TIME (NOT PAID). The only thing we owe here is "to be responsible in our authentication".
> 
> Thanks Much, S.tigh & Conni for your comment. It really helps in pulling me up




I admire all of our authenticators who help everyone in here. Thank you so much. You always help us. ❤️  We appreciate everything. Much love!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Thank you girls !!! Lovely members like you guys are giving warmth
> 
> Much, please "visit" often. You definitely know my "actions" well !


Will do peace, at the very least I can direct people to the "photos you need for authentication" thread!


----------



## s.tighe

peacebabe said:


> I remembered telling you the features looks fine, just that the color was "not found" in the color chart which is available in this PF. Please understand that this thread is for authentication. As for color, there is a "Identify" thread. Conni has also said, "not able to authenticate" doesn't mean the bag is non authentic.
> 
> I always take great responsibility in authenticating a bag. I DO NOT / WILL NOT say a bag is authentic / fake if im not 100% sure. And as what Much & S.t have said, it's our passion & we are doing it with our FREE TIME (NOT PAID). The only thing we owe here is "to be responsible in our authentication".
> 
> Thanks Much, S.tigh & Conni for your comment. It really helps in pulling me up



Love to you, Peace, and thank you for all the help you provide.


----------



## alla.miss

Hello again!
Terribly sorry for many posts, don't know why it didn't upload via iPhone..
Finally I am able to post from my mac..

Please help me authenticare this mettalic edge city from eBay.
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga-city-bag-/331917675805?nav=SEARCH
Seller katmeta_0

I would appreciate your opinion!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Loveshopping123

Hello, I would really appreciate if you guys could authenticate this Balenciaga bag for me. Thank you so much 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/balenciaga-City-Bag-/122062547667?hash=item1c6b7eaad3:g:alUAAOSwZVlXmedU
Model: City
Seller: amiiherd

Thanks!


----------



## Loveshopping123

Hello, can you kindly help me with this one as well? Would really appreciate! Thank you so much 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...865b5ba&pid=100167&rk=4&rkt=9&sd=122062547667
Model: City
Seller: candyfloss009

Thanks again!


----------



## reeco

Hi Balenciaga friends!

Can you please authenticate for me? TIA! 

Item Name : Blue Velo
Link : http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-gold-metallic-edge-velo-bleu-roi-124173


----------



## Indigo Sunset

peacebabe said:


> Hello, i saw something off from the back of the tag. Can you please post a big & sharper photo of the front of tag. Making sure every letter of "Paris" is sharp & clear



Oh no...is this clear enough?


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you buddy !!! U do know me ! 


muchstuff said:


> Will do peace, at the very least I can direct people to the "photos you need for authentication" thread!



Love ya too babe! The pleasure is mine though 


s.tighe said:


> Love to you, Peace, and thank you for all the help you provide.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, ME embossed are really hard to read especially in photos. I can't authenticate due to that.



alla.miss said:


> Hello again!
> Terribly sorry for many posts, don't know why it didn't upload via iPhone..
> Finally I am able to post from my mac..
> 
> Please help me authenticare this mettalic edge city from eBay.
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga-city-bag-/331917675805?nav=SEARCH
> Seller katmeta_0
> 
> I would appreciate your opinion!
> 
> View attachment 3425842
> View attachment 3425843
> View attachment 3425844
> View attachment 3425845
> View attachment 3425846


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, ME embossed are really hard to read especially in photos. I can't authenticate due to that.



reeco said:


> Hi Balenciaga friends!
> 
> Can you please authenticate for me? TIA!
> 
> Item Name : Blue Velo
> Link : http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-gold-metallic-edge-velo-bleu-roi-124173


----------



## peacebabe

Is this tag belongs to the same bag as the color looks so different. Anyway, your bag is non authentic



Indigo Sunset said:


> Oh no...is this clear enough?


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos in correct size & angle, needed for authentication. ONLY submit when all required photos are present & in good visible size.



Loveshopping123 said:


> Hello, can you kindly help me with this one as well? Would really appreciate! Thank you so much
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga-City-Bag-Silver-Hardware-Handbag/252473996400?_trksid=p5411.c100167.m2940&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140131123730&meid=fd8a08e6350b484095afb038a865b5ba&pid=100167&rk=4&rkt=9&sd=122062547667
> Model: City
> Seller: candyfloss009
> 
> Thanks again!


----------



## Indigo Sunset

peacebabe said:


> Is this tag belongs to the same bag as the color looks so different. Anyway, your bag is non authentic



Yes it is the same bag but I used a different camera. Can u let me know what are the off bits? I have contacted the seller, awaiting her reply.


----------



## yujitea

apologies for not posting per format! rushed my earlier message after work. here is the item again:

item: balenciaga town, 2011 black with giant 12 rose gold hardware
item number: 152176632663
seller: appple
link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2011-Auth...3A3fae9d361560a2a41946fdf4fffb44c4%7Ciid%3A20

thanks again so much


----------



## peacebabe

Im not able to disclosed the "off" but you can compare your tag with any tag starting from 2014 and check for the differences



Indigo Sunset said:


> Yes it is the same bag but I used a different camera. Can u let me know what are the off bits? I have contacted the seller, awaiting her reply.


----------



## alla.miss

peacebabe said:


> Hello, ME embossed are really hard to read especially in photos. I can't authenticate due to that.


Thanks for looking peacebabe.
I attached different views of the tag. Does it change the situation?
Do you mind if I repost as soon I receive it?


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



yujitea said:


> apologies for not posting per format! rushed my earlier message after work. here is the item again:
> 
> item: balenciaga town, 2011 black with giant 12 rose gold hardware
> item number: 152176632663
> seller: appple
> link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2011-Authentic-BALENCIAGA-Town-City-Crossbody-Black-Rose-Gold-1895-Barneys-/152176632663?hash=item236e6f2357:g:89UAAOSwiYFXGcK5&_trkparms=pageci%3Aa85fad40-56e9-11e6-b5b8-74dbd180df63%7Cparentrq%3A3fae9d361560a2a41946fdf4fffb44c4%7Ciid%3A20
> 
> thanks again so much


----------



## peacebabe

Have you purchased the bag? If yes, then you can post it once you received. If no, unless you are quite confident of it (and can get refund should it not authentic), then you may want to buy it & post later. 

Every letter, font is very important. The photos are still not good enough for me to pass it. It would be much easier if i have the bag. I personally encountered such situation. Photos unable to capture the sharpness of the font. But when i received the bag, i can see it clearly IRL. 



alla.miss said:


> View attachment 3426316
> View attachment 3426317
> View attachment 3426318
> View attachment 3426319
> View attachment 3426320
> 
> Thanks for looking peacebabe.
> I attached different views of the tag. Does it change the situation?
> Do you mind if I repost as soon I receive it?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## yujitea

thank you, peacebabe!


----------



## alla.miss

peacebabe said:


> Have you purchased the bag? If yes, then you can post it once you received. If no, unless you are quite confident of it (and can get refund should it not authentic), then you may want to buy it & post later.
> 
> Every letter, font is very important. The photos are still not good enough for me to pass it. It would be much easier if i have the bag. I personally encountered such situation. Photos unable to capture the sharpness of the font. But when i received the bag, i can see it clearly IRL.



Yes, I understand the importance of it, as well as the difficulty to capture with camera.
I will wait till I receive it and repost.
Thank you!


----------



## Indigo Sunset

peacebabe said:


> Im not able to disclosed the "off" but you can compare your tag with any tag starting from 2014 and check for the differences


Thanks for your reply. The seller insisted it is authentic and will send me a copy of the receipt from outlet when she is back from her trip. She said it is purchased from an outlet, not a boutique. I will post the update here when she is back on 15.8.


----------



## reeco

peacebabe said:


> Hello, ME embossed are really hard to read especially in photos. I can't authenticate due to that.



Ok! Thanks peacebabe!


----------



## peacebabe

I think the decision is on you to whether you want to accept the bag where there are inconsistancy, and the "reliability" of the "outlet". If the price is super good & you decided that you will never sell the bag as you love it so much, etc, the decision is still on you.

The next is, please post this bag in the ID thread (link provided below) to see if there is indeed such color in that particular season / year.

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...-year-authenticated-bbags-only.940767/page-16



Indigo Sunset said:


> Thanks for your reply. The seller insisted it is authentic and will send me a copy of the receipt from outlet when she is back from her trip. She said it is purchased from an outlet, not a boutique. I will post the update here when she is back on 15.8.


----------



## s.tighe

alla.miss said:


> Yes, I understand the importance of it, as well as the difficulty to capture with camera.
> I will wait till I receive it and repost.
> Thank you!


alla.miss I own this exact bag (purchased at the Bal boutique) and can vouch for the lightness of the imprint on the tag, it is faint on mine as well. I would be comfortable calling the bag authentic, but if you have any discomfort once you receive the bag, of course repost it.


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks dearie for your input ~~ You are making things much easier for me now ! 



s.tighe said:


> alla.miss I own this exact bag (purchased at the Bal boutique) and can vouch for the lightness of the imprint on the tag, it is faint on mine as well. I would be comfortable calling the bag authentic, but if you have any discomfort once you receive the bag, of course repost it.


----------



## alla.miss

s.tighe said:


> alla.miss I own this exact bag (purchased at the Bal boutique) and can vouch for the lightness of the imprint on the tag, it is faint on mine as well. I would be comfortable calling the bag authentic, but if you have any discomfort once you receive the bag, of course repost it.


Dear s.tighe! Thanks for chiming in! 
I will definitely repost if it feels uncomfortable to me.
Thank you all for your consideration of my request.


----------



## jang2519

Hi. I need help again please. Saw Indigo Sunset's post and realised I have similar bags to hers. Please could you help authenticating these two bags?


----------



## jang2519

And the other one please.
Thank you very much for your help. Highly appreciated.


----------



## Loveshopping123

Hello Peacebabe, I got some pictures from seller and would really appreciate if you could authenticate it for me. Thank you so much 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/27230283696...05d1d19432d&bu=44263926240&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
Model: City
Seller: ashidiquk


----------



## Loveshopping123

So sorry, I don't know why the pictures are attached multiple times! My mistake!


----------



## Indigo Sunset

jang2519 said:


> Hi. I need help again please. Saw Indigo Sunset's post and realised I have similar bags to hers. Please could you help authenticating these two bags?
> View attachment 3426727
> View attachment 3426728
> View attachment 3426729
> View attachment 3426730
> View attachment 3426731
> View attachment 3426732
> View attachment 3426734



Hi I think the color is exactly the same as mine. Does your paper tag say it is from 2016 too?


----------



## Indigo Sunset

peacebabe said:


> I think the decision is on you to whether you want to accept the bag where there are inconsistancy, and the "reliability" of the "outlet". If the price is super good & you decided that you will never sell the bag as you love it so much, etc, the decision is still on you.
> 
> The next is, please post this bag in the ID thread (link provided below) to see if there is indeed such color in that particular season / year.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...-year-authenticated-bbags-only.940767/page-16


Hello, thanks for your help. I posted it in the other thread. I absolutely have no idea about outlets in Europe and this is my first time getting a bag from the seller. She claimed to sell only authentic bags and posted all her personal pictures on her instagram account (to show that she is honest and responsible for her goods). The problem is that I can only get a refund with solid proof of it being a fake, There isn't any Balenciaga store in my country and that makes it really difficult. As much as I love the bag I would not want to keep it if it is a fake.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, indeed yours did look like hers and as I authenticate based on the features we known to be authentic, i still maintain my stand. I don't know what kind of bags the so call "outlet" selling. It be be defected, not under their QC, or what ever reasons, i do not know, was not told & don't think such news was announced by Balenciaga. 



jang2519 said:


> And the other one please.
> Thank you very much for your help. Highly appreciated.
> View attachment 3426736
> View attachment 3426737
> View attachment 3426739
> View attachment 3426740
> View attachment 3426741
> View attachment 3426742
> View attachment 3426744


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## bagluvvr

Hope you can help me authenticate thank you so much 

Balenciaga city black g12


----------



## peacebabe

Hello Indigo, Kindly see my reply to jang2519. I can understand your concern now.

Let's see if there is any authenticator who have experience in "outlet" bag & chim in. But based on the tag, it just didn't fit into the "usual" authentic ones.



Indigo Sunset said:


> Hello, thanks for your help. I posted it in the other thread. I absolutely have no idea about outlets in Europe and this is my first time getting a bag from the seller. She claimed to sell only authentic bags and posted all her personal pictures on her instagram account (to show that she is honest and responsible for her goods). The problem is that I can only get a refund with solid proof of it being a fake, There isn't any Balenciaga store in my country and that makes it really difficult. As much as I love the bag I would not want to keep it if it is a fake.


----------



## bagluvvr

Hope you can help me authenticate thank you so much 

Balenciaga city black g12


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



Loveshopping123 said:


> View attachment 3426775
> View attachment 3426776
> View attachment 3426777
> View attachment 3426778
> 
> Hello Peacebabe, I got some pictures from seller and would really appreciate if you could authenticate it for me. Thank you so much
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/27230283696...05d1d19432d&bu=44263926240&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
> Model: City
> Seller: ashidiquk
> View attachment 3426779
> View attachment 3426780
> View attachment 3426781
> View attachment 3426782
> View attachment 3426783
> View attachment 3426775
> View attachment 3426775
> View attachment 3426776
> View attachment 3426777
> View attachment 3426778
> View attachment 3426779
> View attachment 3426780
> View attachment 3426781
> View attachment 3426782
> View attachment 3426783
> View attachment 3426776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426777
> View attachment 3426778
> View attachment 3426779
> View attachment 3426780
> View attachment 3426780
> View attachment 3426781
> View attachment 3426782
> View attachment 3426783


----------



## peacebabe

Please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Make sure all features are sharp & clear. All letters & numbers are visible



bagluvvr said:


> Hope you can help me authenticate thank you so much
> 
> Balenciaga city black g12
> View attachment 3427250
> View attachment 3427251
> View attachment 3427252
> View attachment 3427253
> View attachment 3427254
> View attachment 3427255
> View attachment 3427256
> View attachment 3427257
> View attachment 3427258
> View attachment 3427259


----------



## bagluvvr

pls help me authenticate  thank you!!


----------



## jang2519

Hi girls. Thank you for your help Peacebabe. 
Indigo Sunset: Yes, the paper tag on the yellow bag says it's 2016. The tan one has no paper tag though. I bought both bags myself at Balenciaga shop in Bicester Village outlet in the UK. So it could be bags made especially to sell in the outlets as Peacebabe suggested. Had I not bought them myself, I would have been crying thinking I bought fake bags  Please keep us posted re the answer you get from the ID thread.


----------



## Indigo Sunset

Thank


jang2519 said:


> Hi girls. Thank you for your help Peacebabe.
> Indigo Sunset: Yes, the paper tag on the yellow bag says it's 2016. The tan one has no paper tag though. I bought both bags myself at Balenciaga shop in Bicester Village outlet in the UK. So it could be bags made especially to sell in the outlets as Peacebabe suggested. Had I not bought them myself, I would have been crying thinking I bought fake bags  Please keep us posted re the answer you get from the ID thread.


 Thank u, somehow your reply made my day. Atleast it made some sense now when the seller insisted it is authentic. I have a feelings this color doesn't belong to S/S 2016 thou. So will you still be keeping your bags?


----------



## bagluvvr

im really on the hunt for the perfect balen  (my first one) please help me authenticate!! thank you so much

balenciaga city g12 hardware
link: https://www.olx.ph/item/authentic-b...ghw-ID7ui9T.html?p=17&h=052268f236#052268f236


----------



## LostInBal

jang2519 said:


> And the other one please.
> Thank you very much for your help. Highly appreciated.
> View attachment 3426736
> View attachment 3426737
> View attachment 3426739
> View attachment 3426740
> View attachment 3426741
> View attachment 3426742
> View attachment 3426744


Both look non authentic to me, too many inconsistences.


----------



## jang2519

Indigo Sunset said:


> Thank
> 
> Thank u, somehow your reply made my day. Atleast it made some sense now when the seller insisted it is authentic. I have a feelings this color doesn't belong to S/S 2016 thou. So will you still be keeping your bags?



Of course I will keep them. Just have to remember this fact when I would like to sell them and of course keep the receipts


----------



## jang2519

aalinne_72 said:


> Both look non authentic to me, too many inconsistences.



Thank you aalinne_72.


----------



## LostInBal

Indigo Sunset said:


> Hi,
> Hope these help. The color of the bag makes it really difficult to take clear pictures



Non authentic to me, something is wrong on the back side, and it´s very noticeable at first sight.

It would be a good idea using any reputable online authentication service so you could get your money back/refund.


----------



## Indigo Sunset

aalinne_72 said:


> Non authentic to me, something is wrong on the back side, and it´s very noticeable at first sight.
> 
> It would be a good idea using any reputable online authentication service so you could get your money bag/refund.



Thank you. After seeing Jang2519's reply, I am not sure if goods bought from Balenciaga outlet are classified as non-authentic or otherwise. She bought hers from the outlet herself and our bags looked just the same. It is likely the seller would say it is particularly produced for the outlet. Anyway, thanks for your input, lesson learned.


----------



## peacebabe

Hi jang2519, thank you for your info & input. Would appreciate if you can find out & update us if Balenciaga acknowledge such outlets & accept receipt for service & repair.

I find that it's bad that Balenciaga produced such inconsistency and selling it in outlets. That's a big loophole for the counterfeit makers! If such bags are indeed legit, personally, i will still not be able to authenticate these bags as i will not know if it's from legit outlets by Balenciaga, or it's from counterfeit maker 



jang2519 said:


> Hi girls. Thank you for your help Peacebabe.
> Indigo Sunset: Yes, the paper tag on the yellow bag says it's 2016. The tan one has no paper tag though. I bought both bags myself at Balenciaga shop in Bicester Village outlet in the UK. So it could be bags made especially to sell in the outlets as Peacebabe suggested. Had I not bought them myself, I would have been crying thinking I bought fake bags  Please keep us posted re the answer you get from the ID thread.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

You see what i see my friend !



aalinne_72 said:


> Non authentic to me, something is wrong on the back side, and it´s very noticeable at first sight.
> 
> It would be a good idea using any reputable online authentication service so you could get your money back/refund.


----------



## LostInBal

peacebabe said:


> You see what i see my friend !


I'm totally agree with you my friend!


----------



## bagluvvr

bagluvvr said:


> pls help me authenticate  thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3427263
> View attachment 3427264
> View attachment 3427265
> View attachment 3427266
> View attachment 3427267
> View attachment 3427268
> View attachment 3427269
> View attachment 3427270
> View attachment 3427271





bagluvvr said:


> im really on the hunt for the perfect balen  (my first one) please help me authenticate!! thank you so much
> 
> balenciaga city g12 hardware
> link: https://www.olx.ph/item/authentic-b...ghw-ID7ui9T.html?p=17&h=052268f236#052268f236





dear authenticators pls help me  thank you


----------



## phoebe.bqueen

Hi experts,
I bought this a few months ago from ebay. The link is not longer there but I've taken some photos (the link below)  Would you please take a look if it's authentic please? Thank you very much.

Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga Motorcycle Bag
Link (if available): https://goo.gl/photos/kobTuz7bjdCPAyQe9


----------



## LostInBal

phoebe.bqueen said:


> Hi experts,
> I bought this a few months ago from ebay. The link is not longer there but I've taken some photos (the link below)  Would you please take a look if it's authentic please? Thank you very much.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga Motorcycle Bag
> Link (if available): https://goo.gl/photos/kobTuz7bjdCPAyQe9


Very fake!


----------



## bagluvvr

Hi authenticators  hope you could help me

item: balenciaga city g12 hardware
photos:











	

		
			
		

		
	
 link: https://www.olx.ph/item/authentic-b...ghw-ID7ui9T.html?p=17&h=052268f236#052268f236


----------



## bagluvvr

Hi authenticators! hope you can help with this one as well

item: balenciaga town g12

photos:


----------



## jang2519

peacebabe said:


> Hi jang2519, thank you for your info & input. Would appreciate if you can find out & update us if Balenciaga acknowledge such outlets & accept receipt for service & repair.
> 
> I find that it's bad that Balenciaga produced such inconsistency and selling it in outlets. That's a big loophole for the counterfeit makers! If such bags are indeed legit, personally, i will still not be able to authenticate these bags as i will not know if it's from legit outlets by Balenciaga, or it's from counterfeit maker



Hi. I did call both the outlet store in Bicester Village and a Bal store in London. Both confirm that as long as there's a receipt, I can send my bag to any Bal store for repair&service.

I do agree with you Peacebabe about the loophole for couterfeit makers. I do appreciate your help (and others ofcourse) and contribution to share your knowledge and expertise by authenticating these bags for free. At the end of the day, you can only do what you can do. I really do appreciate it. At least, these posts make me aware that the items bought from an outlet store are different from ones bought from general Bal stores and hopefully helping Indigo Sunset out of the fuss ( even a bit).

Again, thanks for your help girls. Have a good day xx


----------



## Astrid G

Hi experts, 
I was considering this Bal, but is it authentic? Thanks a lot in advance for your help  Would be aweful to buy a fake one. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BALENCIAG...206133?hash=item1a178c1535:g:tawAAOSwRgJXkMvT


----------



## LostInBal

Astrid G said:


> Hi experts,
> I was considering this Bal, but is it authentic? Thanks a lot in advance for your help  Would be aweful to buy a fake one.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BALENCIAG...206133?hash=item1a178c1535:g:tawAAOSwRgJXkMvT


Authentic 06 pre fall Sapin First


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, the reason you are not getting response is your photos are not good enough & not all required photos are present. I believed i ve told you before to click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Making sure ALL letters & numbers on the tag are CLEARLY & SHARPLY visible



bagluvvr said:


> Hi authenticators! hope you can help with this one as well
> 
> item: balenciaga town g12
> 
> photos:
> View attachment 3427581
> View attachment 3427582
> View attachment 3427583
> View attachment 3427584
> View attachment 3427585
> View attachment 3427586
> View attachment 3427591
> View attachment 3427589
> View attachment 3427590


----------



## phungwin

Thank you in advance!

Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Metallic Edge Half Zip Around Pouch
Link: I got it from Reebonz


----------



## geelicious

Hi. I'm new here. Can you authenticate this for me please?


----------



## geelicious

geelicious said:


> Hi. I'm new here. Can you authenticate this for me please?


----------



## ranihrvn

hello

could anybody help me authenticate this bag?
This is Brand New Balenciaga City, and i am so sorry i can not give the seller link because a collague offered it to me

here are the pic of the bags

TIA


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## mmd1313

ranihrvn said:


> hello
> 
> could anybody help me authenticate this bag?
> This is Brand New Balenciaga City, and i am so sorry i can not give the seller link because a collague offered it to me
> 
> here are the pic of the bags
> 
> TIA
> View attachment 3428524
> View attachment 3428525
> View attachment 3428526
> View attachment 3428527
> View attachment 3428528
> View attachment 3428529



Morning ranihrvn
Please see my signature for the required pictures.  Once you have them, report your request & someone will help you out


----------



## mmd1313

Morning geelicious
In order to authenticate we need to see the required pictures or a link to the seller


----------



## ranihrvn

mmd1313 said:


> Morning ranihrvn
> Please see my signature for the required pictures.  Once you have them, report your request & someone will help you out


okay, i will ask for more detailed picture.
thank you so much..


----------



## Indigo Sunset

jang2519 said:


> Hi. I did call both the outlet store in Bicester Village and a Bal store in London. Both confirm that as long as there's a receipt, I can send my bag to any Bal store for repair&service.
> 
> I do agree with you Peacebabe about the loophole for couterfeit makers. I do appreciate your help (and others ofcourse) and contribution to share your knowledge and expertise by authenticating these bags for free. At the end of the day, you can only do what you can do. I really do appreciate it. At least, these posts make me aware that the items bought from an outlet store are different from ones bought from general Bal stores and hopefully helping Indigo Sunset out of the fuss ( even a bit).
> 
> Again, thanks for your help girls. Have a good day xx


Thank you for the info. It cleared the doubt and I am happy to keep the bag despite the inconsistencies. Thanks everyone for your advices, I will make sure I get my next Bal from a general Bal store


----------



## Ms.Qi

Dear AUTHENTICATOR, I asked a friend's friend who is in Europe to bring me back a mini city, i was wondering if when i get the bag i could post pic for you to authenticate it for me just to be sure? Thank you and i hope to get some confirmation from you to be more peaceful... thanks again!


----------



## muchstuff

Ms.Qi said:


> Dear AUTHENTICATOR, I asked a friend's friend who is in Europe to bring me back a mini city, i was wondering if when i get the bag i could post pic for you to authenticate it for me just to be sure? Thank you and i hope to get some confirmation from you to be more peaceful... thanks again!


Ms.Qi here's a link that shows you what pics to post...

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Ms.Qi

muchstuff said:


> Ms.Qi here's a link that shows you what pics to post...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


thank you so much for the info, i shall take pics as soon as i get the bag


----------



## muchstuff

Best of luck !


----------



## Ms.Qi

muchstuff said:


> Best of luck !


thank you so much xx


----------



## Kt119

Hello Everyone, 
I was offered a second chance to buy this bag off ebay, so I have a limited time to respond. I was doing my own research of this model (Classic Voyage travel bag), but I can't seem to find anything substantive. 

I have asked the seller for more pics in line with what the experts here require in order to authenticate, but I was hoping this might be enough for now:  

Here is the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/351800176949?_trksid=p2055359.m2764.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Bella0086

Hello!

I am about to buy my first balenciaga and as i am new to the brand please help me authenticate this bag

Item Name: Balenciaga classic metallic edge city mini
Item Number: 300295 1960  F 1849 
Link: http://www.designer-vintage.com/product/balenciaga-handbags-bags-64878

Everything looks great and she even has the receipt the only thing i am worried about is the authenticity code, it is faded somehow and i did not see that on any other bag online.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## joml

Hi can anyone pls help me authenticate this?

Item: BALENCIAGA motorcycle
Seller: Korinna Martinez
Link/item number: n/a photos are provided below instead

Hope someone can give me an opinion on this piece. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## LostInBal

joml said:


> Hi can anyone pls help me authenticate this?
> 
> Item: BALENCIAGA motorcycle
> Seller: Korinna Martinez
> Link/item number: n/a photos are provided below instead
> 
> Hope someone can give me an opinion on this piece. Thanks in advance!!
> 
> View attachment 3429526
> 
> View attachment 3429527
> View attachment 3429528
> View attachment 3429529
> View attachment 3429530
> View attachment 3429531
> View attachment 3429533
> View attachment 3429535
> View attachment 3429536
> View attachment 3429537



Very FAKE, sorry.


----------



## LostInBal

Bella0086 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am about to buy my first balenciaga and as i am new to the brand please help me authenticate this bag
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga classic metallic edge city mini
> Item Number: 300295 1960  F 1849
> Link: http://www.designer-vintage.com/product/balenciaga-handbags-bags-64878
> 
> Everything looks great and she even has the receipt the only thing i am worried about is the authenticity code, it is faded somehow and i did not see that on any other bag online.
> 
> Thank you for your help!



Please, post all required photos por authentication. Read post nº1 to see what photos you have to ask the seller for/about.


----------



## joml

aalinne_72 said:


> Very FAKE, sorry.



Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Bella0086

I am so sorry i did not see that post i have asked the seller for additional pictures and will post them asap


----------



## Lovejacque

Hi Balenciaga experts!

im still looking for a bag that I can purchase can you take a look at it and give me some advice about the authenticity of this bag. I will appreciate your opinion. Thanks in advance

Item: Balenciaga City MIni
Private Seller
Photos provided:


----------



## Bella0086

Hi, these are the additional pictures the seller send me, i hope i am posting these right:

(i already see i am posting some double so sorry)


----------



## Sophieschouboe

Legit check on this Balenciaga City Bag - Thanks


----------



## jujubebe3

aalinne_72 said:


> Very FAKE, sorry.



U mean some fake bals use lampo zippers too?


----------



## Iamminda

Hi peacebabe.  I received my 2010 Day today and am posting the missing picture of the underside of the zipper and rivet.  Can you please let me know if these two things look fine to you?  As always, I really appreciate your help.  Thank You!  




peacebabe said:


> Hello, no red flag based on the photos. To be sure, post again once you received the bag





Iamminda said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag?  i asked for pictures of the underside of the zipper and the rivet but the seller said sorry, they reached the max pics allowed and they authenticate all items before listing, etc.  (On the site listed below, they dont accept questions.  On another site, they accept questions and that's where i got the response from).  If there are red flags based on the below, I will not buy.  Or I can also buy, take pictures to show you, and return within a few days if we find a problem.   Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item Name:  Hot Pink Classic Day
> Item Number:  351775936896
> Seller ID:  personalshoppers
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/AWESOME-BAL...936896?hash=item51e77ad180:g:Mf0AAOSwo6lWLK3Q
> 
> Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## iluvbags11

Hi, can someone please help autheticate this bag for me? 

Item name: Balenciaga Sahara Part Time
Seller: yoogis closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-sahara-lambskin-leather-motorcycle-part-time-bag-61910.html

I purchased the bag and its already shipped. Thank you!


----------



## lovebalenciagabags

Hi, can someone please authenticate this Balenciaga metallic edge city from ebay for me? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...689120?hash=item33bc9c41a0:g:RYoAAOSwTZ1Xl1H7


----------



## LostInBal

iluvbags11 said:


> Hi, can someone please help autheticate this bag for me?
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Sahara Part Time
> Seller: yoogis closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-sahara-lambskin-leather-motorcycle-part-time-bag-61910.html
> 
> I purchased the bag and its already shipped. Thank you!


Authentic!


----------



## LostInBal

lovebalenciagabags said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate this Balenciaga metallic edge city from ebay for me? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...689120?hash=item33bc9c41a0:g:RYoAAOSwTZ1Xl1H7


Please, see post 1 to see the requiered photos you have to ask the seller for.


----------



## LostInBal

Sophieschouboe said:


> Legit check on this Balenciaga City Bag - Thanks
> 
> View attachment 3430304
> View attachment 3430306
> View attachment 3430307
> View attachment 3430308


Looks good but please,  post clear/sharp pics of bale, rivet and serial leather tag. See post 1 to see how these photos must be taken for correct authentification.


----------



## Bella0086

did i add the right pictures? i hope these combined with the pictures in the add will be ok to authenticate so i can buy the bag today


----------



## Sophieschouboe

.


----------



## Sophieschouboe

jujubebe3 said:


> U mean some fake bals use lampo zippers too?


Is it my Balenciaga City bag you talk about? And How Can you see that it's fake?


----------



## mmd1313

Kt119 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I was offered a second chance to buy this bag off ebay, so I have a limited time to respond. I was doing my own research of this model (Classic Voyage travel bag), but I can't seem to find anything substantive.
> 
> I have asked the seller for more pics in line with what the experts here require in order to authenticate, but I was hoping this might be enough for now:
> 
> Here is the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/351800176949?_trksid=p2055359.m2764.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!



Morning Kt119
Missing required pictures which are listed in my signature and here >> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/ << .  Please ask seller for straight on & close up shots.  Resubmit your request & someone will help you out


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## mmd1313

Sophieschouboe said:


> Is it my Balenciaga City bag you talk about? And How Can you see that it's fake?



Morning Sophieschouboe
aalene_72 already responded to you Post #1812 and requested the required pictures.


----------



## Jasmine Kharazi

Hi there! I've been eyeing this bag and was hoping to get it authenticated before I purchase. The price seems too good to be true.
Item Name: Balenciaga Authentic Black Leather Classic Velo Satchel Handbag
Item Number: 2352161000213048
Seller ID: shopmaterialworld
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...717850?hash=item43f2b4669a:g:vIwAAOSwwo1XfoYD
Thanks so much!


----------



## LostInBal

Jasmine Kharazi said:


> Hi there! I've been eyeing this bag and was hoping to get it authenticated before I purchase. The price seems too good to be true.
> Item Name: Balenciaga Authentic Black Leather Classic Velo Satchel Handbag
> Item Number: 2352161000213048
> Seller ID: shopmaterialworld
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...717850?hash=item43f2b4669a:g:vIwAAOSwwo1XfoYD
> Thanks so much!



Please,  see post 1 to see what photos are requiered for authentification and ask seller for them.


----------



## lovebalenciagabags

Hi I was wondering if anybody could please authenticate this balenciaga metallic edge city bag, With these Pictures?http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...689120?hash=item33bc9c41a0:g:RYoAAOSwTZ1Xl1H7


----------



## iluvbags11

aaline_72 yaaay! Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

lovebalenciagabags said:


> Hi I was wondering if anybody could please authenticate this balenciaga metallic edge city bag, With these Pictures?http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...689120?hash=item33bc9c41a0:g:RYoAAOSwTZ1Xl1H7
> View attachment 3431188
> View attachment 3431190
> View attachment 3431190
> View attachment 3431188
> View attachment 3431195
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431217
> View attachment 3431188
> View attachment 3431220
> View attachment 3431224


Hi and welcome! You're short a couple of key pics, see attached link for details...

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## peacebabe

Hello lamminda, looks good to go! Enjoy 



Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3430457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi peacebabe.  I received my 2010 Day today and am posting the missing picture of the underside of the zipper and rivet.  Can you please let me know if these two things look fine to you?  As always, I really appreciate your help.  Thank You!


----------



## Ms.Qi

hallo  just got the bag! and now it's time for me to trouble you to take a look for me, and i just want to say thank you so much in advance for you to take the time to have a look for me! i hope the images are clear and enough! thanks again ladies!


----------



## Ms.Qi

more pics ladies xx


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic. I do hope you can get a refund



Ms.Qi said:


> more pics ladies xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431646
> View attachment 3431647
> View attachment 3431649
> View attachment 3431650


----------



## Ms.Qi

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it's non authentic. I do hope you can get a refund



really? oh my... it's someone brought me back from Italy!  i can't believe it.


----------



## Gach7580

Hi. About to purchase my first Bal and it's a day hobo with regular hardware. 

Can anyone help me if this is authentic?


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, im sure it's not bought from boutique. I hope it's a gift & you didn't pay for that



Ms.Qi said:


> really? oh my... it's someone brought me back from Italy!  i can't believe it.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



Gach7580 said:


> View attachment 3431673
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. About to purchase my first Bal and it's a day hobo with regular hardware.
> 
> Can anyone help me if this is authentic?





Gach7580 said:


> View attachment 3431673
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. About to purchase my first Bal and it's a day hobo with regular hardware.
> 
> Can anyone help me if this is authentic?


----------



## Ms.Qi

peacebabe said:


> Hello, im sure it's not bought from boutique. I hope it's a gift & you didn't pay for that


thank you so much peacebabe for your help. i'm not sure where she bought it from, a friend of mine had someone bring it back from Europe because the price in my city for this bag is really really expensive! it's not a gift, i paid for it, but i've given it back. i will ask my colleague to get me from the UK on her next business trip which is soon! hopefully to get an authentic one! thanks again for your help! i may trouble you again when i get the new one haha hope you don't mind.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Glad that you can get your money back! Yes, you are most welcome to post in this thread again. Best of luck! 



Ms.Qi said:


> thank you so much peacebabe for your help. i'm not sure where she bought it from, a friend of mine had someone bring it back from Europe because the price in my city for this bag is really really expensive! it's not a gift, i paid for it, but i've given it back. i will ask my colleague to get me from the UK on her next business trip which is soon! hopefully to get an authentic one! thanks again for your help! i may trouble you again when i get the new one haha hope you don't mind.


----------



## Gach7580

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag



Thank you very much peacebabe! I'm about ready to purchase and didn't want to waste cash.


----------



## Bella0086

did anyone get a chance to look at the pictures i posted? i have to let the seller know today if i can buy it.


----------



## JulieDon

Hello ladies!

What do you say to this one? Thank you!

Item Name: Balenziaga city, purple 
Item Number: 115748-2123
Seller ID: Froelita
Link: http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/balenciaga-city-taske-chvre/49479652?forum=140&road=my_items


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you so much peacebabe.  Truly appreciate your help .   



peacebabe said:


> Hello lamminda, looks good to go! Enjoy


----------



## lovebalenciagabags

Hello again, Here are some of the Pictures I was missing before, Is it possible to authenticate the bag now?


----------



## muchstuff

Bella0086 said:


> did anyone get a chance to look at the pictures i posted? i have to let the seller know today if i can buy it.





Bella0086 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am about to buy my first balenciaga and as i am new to the brand please help me authenticate this bag
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga classic metallic edge city mini
> Item Number: 300295 1960  F 1849
> Link: http://www.designer-vintage.com/product/balenciaga-handbags-bags-64878
> 
> Everything looks great and she even has the receipt the only thing i am worried about is the authenticity code, it is faded somehow and i did not see that on any other bag online.
> 
> Thank you for your help!





Bella0086 said:


> Hi, these are the additional pictures the seller send me, i hope i am posting these right:
> 
> (i already see i am posting some double so sorry)
> 
> View attachment 3429926
> View attachment 3429927
> View attachment 3429928
> View attachment 3429929
> View attachment 3429926
> View attachment 3429927
> View attachment 3429928
> View attachment 3429929
> View attachment 3429930
> View attachment 3429931
> View attachment 3429932
> View attachment 3429933
> View attachment 3429926
> View attachment 3429927
> View attachment 3429928
> View attachment 3429929
> View attachment 3429930
> View attachment 3429931
> View attachment 3429932
> View attachment 3429933
> View attachment 3429926
> View attachment 3429927
> View attachment 3429928
> View attachment 3429929
> View attachment 3429930
> View attachment 3429931
> View attachment 3429932
> View attachment 3429933



Hi there, I've pulled all of your posts together, hopefully someone will get back to you soon!


----------



## muchstuff

lovebalenciagabags said:


> Hello again, Here are some of the Pictures I was missing before, Is it possible to authenticate the bag now?
> View attachment 3432145
> View attachment 3432146
> View attachment 3432147


The pics have to be large enough for the identifying characteristics to show clearly. I know it can be frustrating to have to keep reposting but it's the only way an authenticator can give you their best answer! Please quote your original post as well so they don't have to try to find it among all of the other posts...good luck!


----------



## Bella0086

Bella0086 said:


> Hi, these are the additional pictures the seller send me, i hope i am posting these right:
> 
> (i already see i am posting some double so sorry)
> 
> View attachment 3429926
> View attachment 3429927
> View attachment 3429928
> View attachment 3429929
> View attachment 3429926
> View attachment 3429927
> View attachment 3429928
> View attachment 3429929
> View attachment 3429930
> View attachment 3429931
> View attachment 3429932
> View attachment 3429933
> View attachment 3429926
> View attachment 3429927
> View attachment 3429928
> View attachment 3429929
> View attachment 3429930
> View attachment 3429931
> View attachment 3429932
> View attachment 3429933
> View attachment 3429926
> View attachment 3429927
> View attachment 3429928
> View attachment 3429929
> View attachment 3429930
> View attachment 3429931
> View attachment 3429932
> View attachment 3429933


----------



## Bella0086

muchstuff said:


> Hi there, I've pulled all of your posts together, hopefully someone will get back to you soon!



Thank you so much for helping, i just tried to post my previous posts again aswell i don't mean to come of as rude but i have limited time to buy this bag and want to be sure


----------



## muchstuff

Bella0086 said:


> Thank you so much for helping, i just tried to post my previous posts again aswell i don't mean to come of as rude but i have limited time to buy this bag and want to be sure


Totally understand...however, some of the authenticators are from different time zones so there's not much you can do. Any chance you can explain to the seller that you're waiting for an authentication? If she's selling an authentic bag she shouldn't have a problem with that...


----------



## Gach7580

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag



Hi again. Decided to add a few more photos here to really validate my purchase even if I know you said there's no red flag.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, i have not seen the ME in such silver print before. May be is the latest? im not sure, but when i check on Balenciaga.com, their ME are still in emboss stamp, not the silver one.

I hope other authenticator can chim in



lovebalenciagabags said:


> Hello again, Here are some of the Pictures I was missing before, Is it possible to authenticate the bag now?
> View attachment 3432145
> View attachment 3432146
> View attachment 3432147


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, i ve not seen any Balenciaga in such embossed tag. Recently quite a few bags, said to be from legit "Balenciaga Outlet", been floating around, and we are not able to authenticate such bags as those bags are usually with flaws or defects which makes some features inconsistent due to that.

Thus it's it's hard for us to know if it's outlet bags or fake


----------



## Lavoyageuse

View attachment 3433661

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hello,  I saw this Balenciaga Papier online but it seems that the dimensions don't match any of the Papier models. Is it an older one with different dimensions? Sorry, I don't have my own pictures.

Website: http://www.luxury-shops.com/balenciaga-paper-bag-shoulder-bag.html


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## kelvinleow

Hi all B Bags expect out here,
I bought this first B Bag from a luxurious bag fair, claimed to be 100% authentic or 200% refund.
however, I am worried after reading reviews and posts out there said that the metal code must matched with the leather code, unfortunately the piece i got are mismatched ;(
could anyone here help to identify it? 
thanks alot>>


----------



## lilmeh

Hi all, just got this from Reebonz and have no idea where to send it for authentication in Australia.
Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Silver Continental Zip Around (Noir?)
Item Number: 253036·1000·C·568148 (New to Bals, not sure if this is the serial, or what it means?)
Seller ID: Reebonz
Link: https://www.reebonz.com.au/item/253036D940N1000

I'm a newbie so I don't know how the serial corresponds to the card which reads 2016 3 253036 D940N    136.


----------



## peacebabe

Non authentic. Please go get your 200% refund!



kelvinleow said:


> Hi all B Bags expect out here,
> I bought this first B Bag from a luxurious bag fair, claimed to be 100% authentic or 200% refund.
> however, I am worried after reading reviews and posts out there said that the metal code must matched with the leather code, unfortunately the piece i got are mismatched ;(
> could anyone here help to identify it?
> thanks alot>>


----------



## Ms.Qi

peacebabe said:


> Glad that you can get your money back! Yes, you are most welcome to post in this thread again. Best of luck!


Thank you so much! really appreciate you take the time and help us out!


----------



## Bella0086

muchstuff said:


> Totally understand...however, some of the authenticators are from different time zones so there's not much you can do. Any chance you can explain to the seller that you're waiting for an authentication? If she's selling an authentic bag she shouldn't have a problem with that...



Yes i have explained to the seller i am getting it authenticated here and it's no problem i have been waiting since wednesday so i hope somebody looks at the pictures soon


----------



## Gach7580

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag



Hi. Not sure if you've seen the additional photos I posted for authentication. I know you said no red flags but thought to still send more just in case. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## alla.miss

peacebabe said:


> Hello, i have not seen the ME in such silver print before. May be is the latest? im not sure, but when i check on Balenciaga.com, their ME are still in emboss stamp, not the silver one.
> 
> I hope other authenticator can chim in



I saw two people from ME thread who have the same silver stamp on their bags. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/metal-edge-chevre.852604/page-67


----------



## khaleesee

Hi there, looking for help to authenticate this Balenciaga bag. Bought this from a local second hand shop. Let me know if you need additional photos of the item. Thank you in advance!

Item Name: *Balenciaga Velo in G21 Rosegold Hardware*
_Photos below:_


----------



## muchstuff

Bella0086 said:


> Yes i have explained to the seller i am getting it authenticated here and it's no problem i have been waiting since wednesday so i hope somebody looks at the pictures soon


Hmmm, that's awhile. You may want to tidy it up and repost. Be sure to have both the front and back tag, the bale, the zipper head and the rivet back. Maybe all of the duplicate pics were too much to wade through.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



khaleesee said:


> Hi there, looking for help to authenticate this Balenciaga bag. Bought this from a local second hand shop. Let me know if you need additional photos of the item. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name: *Balenciaga Velo in G21 Rosegold Hardware*
> _Photos below:_
> View attachment 3434344
> View attachment 3434345
> 
> View attachment 3434346
> View attachment 3434347
> View attachment 3434348
> View attachment 3434355
> View attachment 3434356
> View attachment 3434349
> View attachment 3434350
> View attachment 3434352


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks for the info. But i still can't authenticate or confirm the authenticity as the comment was not by an authenticator. 

Looks like a "learning trip" to the boutique is necessary 



alla.miss said:


> I saw two people from ME thread who have the same silver stamp on their bags.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/metal-edge-chevre.852604/page-67


----------



## alla.miss

peacebabe said:


> Thanks for the info. But i still can't authenticate or confirm the authenticity as the comment was not by an authenticator.
> 
> Looks like a "learning trip" to the boutique is necessary



sure dear! posted only for information


----------



## ceciliaceleste

Dear Bal experts, would you help me authenticate this lovely 2012 Town bag? Unfortunately the seller can't send me better pictures, I really hope you can figure out something out of them 

Thank you [emoji173]️


----------



## venus0915

Hi bag angels,
Kindly help me check if this balenciaga work is authentic...thanks a lot!!!

Name: Balenciaga Work bag regular hardware
Seller: Ynael
Link:https://www.olx.ph/item/authentic-balenciaga-work-bag-ID7uL2Q.html?p=10&h=9220461763#9220461763


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



venus0915 said:


> Hi bag angels,
> Kindly help me check if this balenciaga work is authentic...thanks a lot!!!
> 
> Name: Balenciaga Work bag regular hardware
> Seller: Ynael
> Link:https://www.olx.ph/item/authentic-balenciaga-work-bag-ID7uL2Q.html?p=10&h=9220461763#9220461763


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Unable to authenticate



ceciliaceleste said:


> Dear Bal experts, would you help me authenticate this lovely 2012 Town bag? Unfortunately the seller can't send me better pictures, I really hope you can figure out something out of them
> 
> Thank you [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434729
> View attachment 3434730
> View attachment 3434731
> View attachment 3434732
> View attachment 3434733
> View attachment 3434734
> View attachment 3434735
> View attachment 3434736


----------



## Bella0086

Hi, i have posted last wednesday but did not get the right pictures, then posted the right pictures and have not heard anything yet so i'm trying again. 
Can you please check if this balenciaga mini city is authentic? Thank you in advance

Name: Balenciaga classic mini city edge 
link: http://www.designer-vintage.com/product/balenciaga-handbags-bags-64878

additional pictures:


----------



## ceciliaceleste

peacebabe said:


> Unable to authenticate



Thanks...what picture would you need in order to authenticate? I can try to ask. Thanks!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, just noticed i replied without quoting you. See post #1845



Bella0086 said:


> Hi, i have posted last wednesday but did not get the right pictures, then posted the right pictures and have not heard anything yet so i'm trying again.
> Can you please check if this balenciaga mini city is authentic? Thank you in advance
> 
> Name: Balenciaga classic mini city edge
> link: http://www.designer-vintage.com/product/balenciaga-handbags-bags-64878
> 
> additional pictures:
> 
> View attachment 3435167
> View attachment 3435168
> View attachment 3435169
> View attachment 3435170
> View attachment 3435171
> View attachment 3435172
> View attachment 3435173
> View attachment 3435174
> View attachment 3435175


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, not necessary for my case. 

"K" tag is the year full of "Super fake". This is one which im not confident to authenticate. So you can either opt for paid service, or see if any authenticator chim in



ceciliaceleste said:


> Thanks...what picture would you need in order to authenticate? I can try to ask. Thanks!


----------



## Bella0086

peacebabe said:


> Hello, just noticed i replied without quoting you. See post #1845


Oh thank you so muchfor responding! From the receipt it looks as she bought it from the balenciaga store in paris so i thought it was legit. She says she bought it straight from the store.


----------



## ceciliaceleste

peacebabe said:


> Hello, not necessary for my case.
> 
> "K" tag is the year full of "Super fake". This is one which im not confident to authenticate. So you can either opt for paid service, or see if any authenticator chim in



Thanks a lot. Hopefully someone else will help out


----------



## purpleboots

Hi, this is my first post to authenticate.  Would you prefer I save and attach the pictures here, or is the link ok?  Is it typically safe that reputable site like yoogis and fashionphile is authentic and does not need authentication?  Thanks for your help!!
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...skin-leather-giant-12-rose-gold-city-bag.html


----------



## Bella0086

Bella0086 said:


> Oh thank you so muchfor responding! From the receipt it looks as she bought it from the balenciaga store in paris so i thought it was legit. She says she bought it straight from the store.



The seller has given me the email adress of the balenciaga store in paris and the name of her SA so i can email them and check, i can also get the bag authenticated at balenciaga and get a full refund if they cannot authenticate the bag. Would you guys take the chance?


----------



## ceciliaceleste

ceciliaceleste said:


> Dear Bal experts, would you help me authenticate this lovely 2012 Town bag? Unfortunately the seller can't send me better pictures, I really hope you can figure out something out of them
> 
> Thank you [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434729
> View attachment 3434730
> View attachment 3434731
> View attachment 3434732
> View attachment 3434733
> View attachment 3434734
> View attachment 3434735
> View attachment 3434736



She sent me some other pictures, maybe they help out? Thank you all [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Reamie

Hi all, I was hoping I could get some help with identifying this bag! The seller has it listed as bronze but it looks more pewter to me. Any help would be greatly appreciated! I can't get any better pictures. What's throwing me off is the hardware, I thought it was supposed to be silver but it looks tarnished, and the metallic plate looks tarnished! 
Name: Balenciaga 2005 metallic
Link: n/a


----------



## w371z4

Dear authenticators, i need help again on this one. The leather feels different so i need your expert opinion.





View attachment 3436102
View attachment 3436103







View attachment 3436104


----------



## enilch

Can someone tell me if this is real or fake?
Im about to go buy it from a lady who says it is from 2014
Please help! i dont want to buy anything fake!View media item 185View media item 184


----------



## venus0915

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag


Thanks a lot peacebabe


----------



## mmd1313

enilch said:


> Can someone tell me if this is real or fake?
> Im about to go buy it from a lady who says it is from 2014
> Please help! i dont want to buy anything fake!View media item 185View media item 184


Morning enilch
Not the right pictures needed to authenticate.  Please see my signature as to what pictures are needed & ask the seller for these.  Resubmit your request & someone will help you out


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## mmd1313

w371z4 said:


> Dear authenticators, i need help again on this one. The leather feels different so i need your expert opinion.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436088
> 
> View attachment 3436089
> View attachment 3436102
> View attachment 3436103
> 
> View attachment 3436090
> 
> View attachment 3436091
> 
> View attachment 3436093
> 
> View attachment 3436104
> 
> View attachment 3436092


Morning w371z4
Looks good


----------



## w371z4

mmd1313 said:


> Morning w371z4
> Looks good



Morning! That's good news mmd1313! So i have nothing to worry even if the leather seems "plasticky"


----------



## mmd1313

Reamie said:


> Hi all, I was hoping I could get some help with identifying this bag! The seller has it listed as bronze but it looks more pewter to me. Any help would be greatly appreciated! I can't get any better pictures. What's throwing me off is the hardware, I thought it was supposed to be silver but it looks tarnished, and the metallic plate looks tarnished!
> Name: Balenciaga 2005 metallic
> Link: n/a


Morning Reamie
Please see my link for the required pictures taken in those positions.  Please ask seller for straight on & close up shots. Resubmit your request & someone will help you out.


----------



## mmd1313

w371z4 said:


> Morning! That's good news mmd1313! So i have nothing to worry even if the leather seems "plasticky"


Morning w371z4
You can wait for one of the other ladies to comment


----------



## mmd1313

ceciliaceleste said:


> She sent me some other pictures, maybe they help out? Thank you all [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435448
> View attachment 3435449
> View attachment 3435450
> View attachment 3435451
> View attachment 3435454


Dear Bal experts, would you help me authenticate this lovely 2012 Town bag? Unfortunately the seller can't send me better pictures, I really hope you can figure out something out of them 

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





️ View attachment 3434729View attachment 3434730View attachment 3434731View attachment 3434732View attachment 3434733View attachment 3434734View attachment 3434735View attachment 3434736

I just noticed that peacebabe rendered her opinion to get this bag professionally authenticated.

These additional pictures do not help.  We need to see straight on & close up shots like my examples


----------



## mmd1313

purpleboots said:


> Hi, this is my first post to authenticate.  Would you prefer I save and attach the pictures here, or is the link ok?  Is it typically safe that reputable site like yoogis and fashionphile is authentic and does not need authentication?  Thanks for your help!!
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...skin-leather-giant-12-rose-gold-city-bag.html


Morning purpleboots
Even though both of these seller are trusted sellers, we need to see all the required pictures before rendering an opinion.  A link with all the pictures or you can attach them.  Either is fine


----------



## ceciliaceleste

Hey lovely people ! Can someone help me out? I found this city for a really good price (I have not bought it yet), but the metal tag says the bag is from F/W 2013 and checking online there was no blue color in FW13, only SS13...also, there is no "925" silver print on the tag... But maybe I do not know everythng. Thank you!!!


----------



## ceciliaceleste

Here I am again, trying to decide between the bag above and this one (if they are not fake!!!). Can you advise me on this one as well? Thank you all for the great job


----------



## yumigirl

I have read that Erica from hgbagsonline is a trusted and reputable seller.  This is my first purchase from her and my first metallic edge bal and would love your input. Thank you so much. 
2016 Beige Praline Metallic Edge City Chevre Leather
Seller: hgbagsonline


----------



## Jasmine Kharazi

Just bought this Balenciaga from bagborroworsteal and I'm pretty worried about it potentially being fake! Please let me know ASAP!
Serial Number: 2820101000G538735


----------



## LostInBal

Jasmine Kharazi said:


> Just bought this Balenciaga from bagborroworsteal and I'm pretty worried about it potentially being fake! Please let me know ASAP!
> Serial Number: 2820101000G538735
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436534
> View attachment 3436550
> View attachment 3436552
> View attachment 3436553
> View attachment 3436564
> View attachment 3436566
> View attachment 3436567
> View attachment 3436568
> View attachment 3436569
> View attachment 3436572



Doesn´t look fake to me. Wait to see more opinions, please.


----------



## LostInBal

yumigirl said:


> I have read that Erica from hgbagsonline is a trusted and reputable seller.  This is my first purchase from her and my first metallic edge bal and would love your input. Thank you so much.
> 2016 Beige Praline Metallic Edge City Chevre Leather
> Seller: hgbagsonline
> 
> View attachment 3436555
> View attachment 3436556
> View attachment 3436557
> View attachment 3436558
> View attachment 3436559
> View attachment 3436560
> View attachment 3436561
> View attachment 3436562
> View attachment 3436563


Authentic to me. Plus, Erica is a super reputable seller


----------



## LostInBal

ceciliaceleste said:


> Hey lovely people ! Can someone help me out? I found this city for a really good price (I have not bought it yet), but the metal tag says the bag is from F/W 2013 and checking online there was no blue color in FW13, only SS13...also, there is no "925" silver print on the tag... But maybe I do not know everythng. Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436299
> View attachment 3436300
> View attachment 3436301
> View attachment 3436302
> View attachment 3436303
> View attachment 3436304
> View attachment 3436305
> View attachment 3436306
> View attachment 3436307





ceciliaceleste said:


> Here I am again, trying to decide between the bag above and this one (if they are not fake!!!). Can you advise me on this one as well? Thank you all for the great job
> View attachment 3436511
> View attachment 3436512
> View attachment 3436513
> View attachment 3436515
> View attachment 3436516



Both look authentic to me


----------



## ceciliaceleste

aalinne_72 said:


> Both look authentic to me



Thank you so much [emoji173]️ so about the city, you think it is authentic although the "925" is missing and the blue thing? Thanks! The price is quite small but still quite big for me... [emoji16]


----------



## LostInBal

ceciliaceleste said:


> Thank you so much [emoji173]️ so about the city, you think it is authentic although the "925" is missing and the blue thing? Thanks! The price is quite small but still quite big for me... [emoji16]



Can you post pics of bales and rivets of both bags?
I think silver tags from up to 08 don´t have the 925 engraved, anyway, wait for more opinions.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## yumigirl

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic to me. Plus, Erica is a super reputable seller



Thanks so much!!


----------



## ceciliaceleste

aalinne_72 said:


> Can you post pics of bales and rivets of both bags?
> I think silver tags from up to 08 don´t have the 925 engraved, anyway, wait for more opinions.



I don't have the bags yet, so I do not have a pic of thebales! But here you go with the rivets, hope it helps  thank you!!

View attachment 3436681


----------



## LostInBal

ceciliaceleste said:


> I don't have the bags yet, so I do not have a pic of thebales! But here you go with the rivets, hope it helps  thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 3436681


But, you purchased them?. If so, post all the requiered pics once you get them. (link you posted doesn't work)


----------



## ceciliaceleste

aalinne_72 said:


> But, you purchased them?. If so, post all the requiered pics once you get them. (link you posted doesn't work)



Not yet, since in both cases I could not return them... I'd rather not risk! Here's again the picture!


----------



## LostInBal

ceciliaceleste said:


> Not yet, since in both cases I could not return them... I'd rather not risk! Here's again the picture!
> View attachment 3436700


Pics for a correct authentification should be like in post #1881#.
This one is not clear enough.


----------



## Reamie

mmd1313 said:


> Morning Reamie
> Please see my link for the required pictures taken in those positions.  Please ask seller for straight on & close up shots. Resubmit your request & someone will help you out.


Thank you! I got more photos from the seller, I hope these help!


----------



## muchstuff

ceciliaceleste said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️ so about the city, you think it is authentic although the "925" is missing and the blue thing? Thanks! The price is quite small but still quite big for me...


Can't speak to the colour but the 925 stamp was only on bags prior to F/W 2008. After that the tags


aalinne_72 said:


> Can you post pics of bales and rivets of both bags?
> I think silver tags from up to 08 don´t have the 925 engraved, anyway, wait for more opinions.



That's correct as far as I know too aalinne, the tags were made of silver only up until F/W 08. The 925 is the silver stamp so after that, no stamp.


----------



## Reamie

Reamie said:


> Thank you! I got more photos from the seller, I hope these help!


Here are the other pics!


----------



## purpleboots

Hi!  Please help with authentication.  I haven't purchased it yet so these are the pictures from the site, but it didn't have one of the bottom of zipper.  Hope these are enough.  Thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag. It's a 2005 Metallic 



Reamie said:


> Thank you! I got more photos from the seller, I hope these help!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please ask for a sharper photo of the back of the tag and also the back of zipper head to be sure



purpleboots said:


> Hi!  Please help with authentication.  I haven't purchased it yet so these are the pictures from the site, but it didn't have one of the bottom of zipper.  Hope these are enough.  Thank you!


----------



## Reamie

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag. It's a 2005 Metallic


Yay!! Thanks so much, I can go ahead so, very excited! It'll be my first Balenciaga! Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Bella0086

Bella0086 said:


> The seller has given me the email adress of the balenciaga store in paris and the name of her SA so i can email them and check, i can also get the bag authenticated at balenciaga and get a full refund if they cannot authenticate the bag. Would you guys take the chance?




Just to update you guys, the SA at the balenciaga boutique in paris emailed me back saying that the bag was in fact bought at the store there. She did not give me an explanation as to why the tag was not embossed right on the leather. But it is a authentic balenciaga


----------



## Jasmine Kharazi

If someone could respond to my previous post on the previous page and help me authenticate my bag that'd be super helpful! If it's fake I would hate to miss the return date!

Thanks!!


----------



## muchstuff

Bella0086 said:


> Just to update you guys, the SA at the balenciaga boutique in paris emailed me back saying that the bag was in fact bought at the store there. She did not give me an explanation as to why the tag was not embossed right on the leather. But it is a authentic balenciaga


Glad to hear it!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Jasmine Kharazi said:


> If someone could respond to my previous post on the previous page and help me authenticate my bag that'd be super helpful! If it's fake I would hate to miss the return date!
> 
> Thanks!!


Aalinne did seem to think it was fine although she asked for more opinions. For anyone else willing to give an opinion the post was #1886.


----------



## purpleboots

peacebabe said:


> Hello, please ask for a sharper photo of the back of the tag and also the back of zipper head to be sure


Here's a few more pictures!  Thanks again for your help!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine & ready to go 



purpleboots said:


> Here's a few more pictures!  Thanks again for your help!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, thanks for the update ! Great news indeed. You should keep a copy of the receipt & save the email confirmation should you need it in future.

Enjoy your bag 



Bella0086 said:


> Just to update you guys, the SA at the balenciaga boutique in paris emailed me back saying that the bag was in fact bought at the store there. She did not give me an explanation as to why the tag was not embossed right on the leather. But it is a authentic balenciaga


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please post sharp & close up photos of the front & back of tag 



Jasmine Kharazi said:


> If someone could respond to my previous post on the previous page and help me authenticate my bag that'd be super helpful! If it's fake I would hate to miss the return date!
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## Bella0086

peacebabe said:


> Hello, thanks for the update ! Great news indeed. You should keep a copy of the receipt & save the email confirmation should you need it in future.
> 
> Enjoy your bag



Thanks and thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Hailtothee

Hello experts! Please please authenticate this one for me

Item: Balenciaga Giant City
Seller: Private Sale

Thank you!!!


----------



## Hailtothee

Hailtothee said:


> Hello experts! Please please authenticate this one for me
> 
> Item: Balenciaga Giant City
> Seller: Private Sale
> 
> Thank you!!!



Sorry! These are the pictures. Thank you!!!!


----------



## Hailtothee

Hailtothee said:


> Sorry! These are the pictures. Thank you!!!!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic


----------



## Jasmine Kharazi

peacebabe said:


> Hello, please post sharp & close up photos of the front & back of tag


----------



## Hailtothee

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it's non authentic


Hello peacebabe! What's wrong with it? I wanna know  i bought it already it sucks


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine! Enjoy your bag 



Jasmine Kharazi said:


> View attachment 3438225
> View attachment 3438224


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, we don't disclose the "off" features here. Everything about your bag is wrong. The trick is to authenticate before buying, not after. I do hope you bought it through Paypal, so you can file a case



Hailtothee said:


> Hello peacebabe! What's wrong with it? I wanna know  i bought it already it sucks


----------



## mamorgan

Hello ladies, I'm hoping you guys could help me authenticate this purse

Item Name (if you know it): I believe this style is called the Velo?
Link (if available): found it at a consignment shop

Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, this is "Step". Please post photos of rivet & back of zipper head. If you are not sure what are those, click on my undersigned link for examples



mamorgan said:


> Hello ladies, I'm hoping you guys could help me authenticate this purse
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): I believe this style is called the Velo?
> Link (if available): found it at a consignment shop
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## nanad

Hi..I need someone help to answer me before I buy this balenciaga bag..is it authentic?those only the pictures that I have..thanks guys


----------



## Hailtothee

Hello experts! Can you also authenticate this one for me? So i dont have to make any more mistakes! Thank you!!!

Balenciaga Hobo
Private seller


----------



## Hailtothee

peacebabe said:


> Hello, we don't disclose the "off" features here. Everything about your bag is wrong. The trick is to authenticate before buying, not after. I do hope you bought it through Paypal, so you can file a case


 Thank you for your time!


----------



## lilapot

Hi! 

I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask or is there a separate authenticate section for Bal accessories?

I just got this Balenciaga Leather bracelet and I would really appreciate it if you could help authenticate it pls?

The seller said she bought it from Barneys but she doesnt have the box or anything else included in the sale.

Item Name: Balenciaga Giant Arena Leather Bracelet 
Inclusion: No leather tab so no serial number that I can show unfortunately. No box or cards as well.
I think it's a size small

I have a triple tour I bought from Balenciaga and compared to this, they both look good. Please help! Thank you so much!


----------



## peacebabe

Your photo's quality are not good for authentification. Pls click on my undersigned link to see exact photos need



nanad said:


> Hi..I need someone help to answer me before I buy this balenciaga bag..is it authentic?those only the pictures that I have..thanks guys


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



Hailtothee said:


> Hello experts! Can you also authenticate this one for me? So i dont have to make any more mistakes! Thank you!!!
> 
> Balenciaga Hobo
> Private seller


----------



## kmvbs8

Hi Experts! Please authenticate! Thank you so much!

Name: Balenciaga Giant Gold Black Velo Crossbody Messenger
Seller: Appple
Ebay Item: 152169332667
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/152169332667?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Name: Balenciaga Handle Clutch/Wristlet, Jacynthe
Seller: luxeshop-a-holic
Ebay Item: 331934889621
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/331934889621?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Hailtothee

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it's non authentic


Thank you!


----------



## KRISANTI SOEKRISNO

hi there, would you take a look at this?
Item Name: NWT Auth Balenciaga Papier Navy Blue Leather Envelope Flap Crossbody Bag $1335
Item Number: 182241093843
Seller ID:msa2189681
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Auth-Ba...093843?hash=item2a6e6a68d3:g:NYwAAOSwzLlXhHdc


----------



## iluvbags11

Hello dear authenticators! Can you please tell me if this is authentic? I just paid for it today and it should be shipped on Monday. Thank you!
Item Name: Balenciaga City Anthracite in GH
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-gold-city-anthracite-119612
Thank you!!


----------



## lilapot

Hi, 

Can anyone help? Do you think there's something or any red flags on this? Id need to give a feedback to the seller  So ill still have time to return it if it turns out a fake. Do you think it'd be good to make a separate post to ask for people's opinion on this instead? Thank you so
much and sorry for bumping. 



lilapot said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask or is there a separate authenticate section for Bal accessories?
> 
> I just got this Balenciaga Leather bracelet and I would really appreciate it if you could help authenticate it pls?
> 
> The seller said she bought it from Barneys but she doesnt have the box or anything else included in the sale.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Giant Arena Leather Bracelet
> Inclusion: No leather tab so no serial number that I can show unfortunately. No box or cards as well.
> I think it's a size small
> 
> I have a triple tour I bought from Balenciaga and compared to this, they both look good. Please help! Thank you so much!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, pls click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Please make sure photos are clear & sharp before posting.



kmvbs8 said:


> Hi Experts! Please authenticate! Thank you so much!
> 
> Name: Balenciaga Giant Gold Black Velo Crossbody Messenger
> Seller: Appple
> Ebay Item: 152169332667
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/152169332667?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Name: Balenciaga Handle Clutch/Wristlet, Jacynthe
> Seller: luxeshop-a-holic
> Ebay Item: 331934889621
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/331934889621?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



KRISANTI SOEKRISNO said:


> hi there, would you take a look at this?
> Item Name: NWT Auth Balenciaga Papier Navy Blue Leather Envelope Flap Crossbody Bag $1335
> Item Number: 182241093843
> Seller ID:msa2189681
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Auth-Ba...093843?hash=item2a6e6a68d3:g:NYwAAOSwzLlXhHdc


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, pls click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication



iluvbags11 said:


> Hello dear authenticators! Can you please tell me if this is authentic? I just paid for it today and it should be shipped on Monday. Thank you!
> Item Name: Balenciaga City Anthracite in GH
> Item Number: N/A
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-gold-city-anthracite-119612
> Thank you!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, can you post photo of the model number & "Made in Itay"



lilapot said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone help? Do you think there's something or any red flags on this? Id need to give a feedback to the seller  So ill still have time to return it if it turns out a fake. Do you think it'd be good to make a separate post to ask for people's opinion on this instead? Thank you so
> much and sorry for bumping.


----------



## KRISANTI SOEKRISNO

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag


thank you so much!!
By the way, i used dental mirror to see the zipper stamp on the side of the zipper on this purse, it does not say the usual thing, but there is a B stamp same font as Balenciaga, is the newer bag stamp like this?


----------



## lilapot

peacebabe said:


> Hello, can you post photo of the model number & "Made in Itay"



Hi, there's no number or Made in Italy on it. I think for giant, that would be on a separate leather tag that you get with the bracelet if bought brand new. The seller doesnt have it anymore unfortunately.  So i guess there's only the Balenciaga Paris, the leather, the hardware and the seller's word to rely on (she said this was from Barney's). 

Thank you so much for the reply


----------



## peacebabe

Then i can only say that i don't see red flag from your photos.



lilapot said:


> Hi, there's no number or Made in Italy on it. I think for giant, that would be on a separate leather tag that you get with the bracelet if bought brand new. The seller doesnt have it anymore unfortunately.  So i guess there's only the Balenciaga Paris, the leather, the hardware and the seller's word to rely on (she said this was from Barney's).
> 
> Thank you so much for the reply


----------



## lilapot

peacebabe said:


> Then i can only say that i don't see red flag from your photos.



Thank you so much!  I really appreciate your input and I trust it  It doesn't look or feel off to me, too! Have a good evening x


----------



## KRISANTI SOEKRISNO

thanks so much for your fast reply peacebabe


----------



## artanis

Hello ladies. I would really appreciate it if you could help me authenticate this bag. Thank you so much in advance.

Item Name: 2011 Cyclamen City Bag with gRGH 
Link: n/a


----------



## wongy74

Please help authenticate this bag!  I got it at a good price at TJ Maxx and am hoping it's real!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



artanis said:


> Hello ladies. I would really appreciate it if you could help me authenticate this bag. Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> Item Name: 2011 Cyclamen City Bag with gRGH
> Link: n/a


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



wongy74 said:


> Please help authenticate this bag!  I got it at a good price at TJ Maxx and am hoping it's real!  Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440974
> View attachment 3440975
> View attachment 3440976
> View attachment 3440977
> View attachment 3440978
> View attachment 3440979
> View attachment 3440980
> View attachment 3440981
> View attachment 3440973


----------



## wongy74

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag



Thank you!!


----------



## alla.miss

Hello dear ladies experts and those who own metallic edge bags.
Is it normal that the stitches are not very straight in this place?
Please have a look!


----------



## billytheteen

Hi girls ! Could you help me authenticate this bag please.


----------



## emeryvillain

Hi! First time posting here. I need help with authenticating this new-to-me bag. I'm prepared for bad news, but hopefully I'm just paranoid :T

Model: Midday (or Mid-day). Consignment site had it listed as "Motocross Giant Brogues Midday Bag"
Color: Black
	

		
			
		

		
	












Thanks in advance!


----------



## LouLie

Good evening. If you would please let me know of you see any red flags on this S/S 2003 Bone/White PH First with Long strap. I just received it in the mail and would love confirmation before I rate and complete the purchase. Thank you in advance and hope you're all having a great week.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

LouLie said:


> Good evening. If you would please let me know of you see any red flags on this S/S 2003 Bone/White PH First with Long strap. I just received it in the mail and would love confirmation before I rate and complete the purchase. Thank you in advance and hope you're all having a great week.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441641
> View attachment 3441642
> View attachment 3441643
> View attachment 3441644
> View attachment 3441645
> View attachment 3441646
> View attachment 3441647



I rarely comment on anything on the authenticate this thread because I don't have the background, but I have a question for the experts. There are many comments online that state that any Bal bag that has an engraved Lampo stamp is absolutely fake. But there is an old thread on tPF with comments that disprove that. Particularly with the 2003 long strap bags. Any comments, as I'm trying to broaden my knowledge, TIA! I've included the link...

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/question-about-old-style-lampo-zipper.381053/

Edit, I saw that Conni said in the old link that the engraved Lampo would be correct so all's good. This may be a good piece of info for folks like myself who are still learning! Sooo much to learn...


----------



## LouLie

muchstuff said:


> I rarely comment on anything on the authenticate this thread because I don't have the background, but I have a question for the experts. There are many comments online that state that any Bal bag that has an engraved Lampo stamp is absolutely fake. But there is an old thread on tPF with comments that disprove that. Particularly with the 2003 long strap bags. Any comments, as I'm trying to broaden my knowledge, TIA! I've included the link...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/question-about-old-style-lampo-zipper.381053/
> 
> Edit, I saw that Conni said in the old link that the engraved Lampo would be correct so all's good. This may be a good piece of info for folks like myself who are still learning! Sooo much to learn...



I found the same thread and it eased my surprise... and fears... when I saw these odd ball zippers.  Lol


----------



## muchstuff

LouLie said:


> I found the same thread and it eased my surprise... and fears... when I saw these odd ball zippers.  Lol



As I said, soooo much to learn, I'll never get it all straight! Hats off to the Bal experts, I don't know how they keep all the facts straight!


----------



## alla.miss

s.tighe said:


> alla.miss I own this exact bag (purchased at the Bal boutique) and can vouch for the lightness of the imprint on the tag, it is faint on mine as well. I would be comfortable calling the bag authentic, but if you have any discomfort once you receive the bag, of course repost it.


Desr s.tighe, I received the bag that I previously posted for authentication. All is good about the bag, but the stitches in one place are wrong.. At the shoulder strap near the bale. I contacted Carol Diva already and at first she told the bag is authentic, but when i noticed the stitches and showed to her - not authentic.
I just don't want to keep a fake bag, but also don't want to return an authentic one. Need your opinion please!
Ps the seller has not kept the teceipt.


----------



## alla.miss

And a few more pics


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 


billytheteen said:


> View attachment 3441408
> View attachment 3441409
> View attachment 3441411
> View attachment 3441414
> View attachment 3441415
> View attachment 3441417
> View attachment 3441418
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi girls ! Could you help me authenticate this bag please.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



emeryvillain said:


> Hi! First time posting here. I need help with authenticating this new-to-me bag. I'm prepared for bad news, but hopefully I'm just paranoid :T
> 
> Model: Midday (or Mid-day). Consignment site had it listed as "Motocross Giant Brogues Midday Bag"
> Color: Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441488
> View attachment 3441489
> View attachment 3441490
> View attachment 3441491
> View attachment 3441492
> View attachment 3441493
> View attachment 3441494
> View attachment 3441495
> View attachment 3441496
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, your bag is fine. My 03 PH First is bearing the same zipper head 



LouLie said:


> Good evening. If you would please let me know of you see any red flags on this S/S 2003 Bone/White PH First with Long strap. I just received it in the mail and would love confirmation before I rate and complete the purchase. Thank you in advance and hope you're all having a great week.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441641
> View attachment 3441642
> View attachment 3441643
> View attachment 3441644
> View attachment 3441645
> View attachment 3441646
> View attachment 3441647


----------



## LouLie

peacebabe said:


> Hello, your bag is fine. My 03 PH First is bearing the same zipper head


Yay! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## billytheteen

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag


Thank youu


----------



## Looney-bag

Hi can i have this bag autenticated please
Item name : balenciaga classic town
Item nr: 240579.1000.D.002123


----------



## emeryvillain

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag



Thanks so much!!!
Relief


----------



## Vling13

Hello lovely authenticators! I am new to the world of Balenciaga and recently purchased my first Bal and pulled the trigger unfortunately without consulting you ladies first. I'm seeking your help to authenticate now, many thanks in advance! 

Item name: Balenciaga Weekender with silver giant hardware 

Item serial #: 177287 213048


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Balenciaga experts,
Good evening.  How are you today?
Will you please kindly help to authenticate this bag?  Thank you in advance.
Item Name:     NWT! Balenciaga Giant Silver Part Time Bag in Jacynthe New 
Item #:            322224826695
Seller Name:  dubbersquish 
Link:                http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Balenci...826695?hash=item4b0618a947:g:dRgAAOSwNuxXZtxJ


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Balenciaga experts,
Good evening, again.
Will you please also help to authenticate this bowler?  I love the color.
Thank you.
Item name:    NWT Balenciaga 2012 Giant 12 Rose Gold Agneau Bowler Bowling Bag City Lagon Blue
Item #:           252498337495
Seller name:  charmed2beme
link:                http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Balenci...er-Bowling-Bag-City-Lagon-Blue-/252498337495?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## athenaaa

Hello Balenciaga experts,
Good afternoon
Will you please help to authenticate the breif? I love the red and giant gold hardware.
Thank you.
Item name: Balenciaga Pars handbag - red with gold accessorie
Item #: 112094191557 
Seller name: geeandtee
link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/112094191557?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

thanks in advance


----------



## legyviel

Hello, lovely b-people. Could you take a look at these listings for me please?

Item Name: Balenciaga Amethyst 'Covered' Classic Day Hobo Shoulder Bag
Item Number: 191946717760
Seller ID: eclecticmix1961
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191946717760?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item Name: Balenciaga Day Bag In Cigare Fonce
Item Number: 172305804784
Seller ID: shopaholic3103
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172305804784?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## anya86

Hi Peacebabe,

I just recently bought a Balenciaga Big City bag, could you please help me authenticate if this is real or fake? bought it at a bargain from an ebay seller. Would really appreciate your expertise on this =)


----------



## iluvbags11

peacebabe said:


> Hello, pls click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication



Hi peacebabe! Thank you for taking the time to respond! Here are the additional pics.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, pls post straight view of the rivet & front of tag



Looney-bag said:


> Hi can i have this bag autenticated please
> Item name : balenciaga classic town
> Item nr: 240579.1000.D.002123


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



Vling13 said:


> Hello lovely authenticators! I am new to the world of Balenciaga and recently purchased my first Bal and pulled the trigger unfortunately without consulting you ladies first. I'm seeking your help to authenticate now, many thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Weekender with silver giant hardware
> 
> Item serial #: 177287 213048
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442085
> View attachment 3442086
> View attachment 3442087
> View attachment 3442089
> View attachment 3442090
> View attachment 3442091
> View attachment 3442092
> View attachment 3442093
> View attachment 3442094
> View attachment 3442095


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



athenaaa said:


> Hello Balenciaga experts,
> Good afternoon
> Will you please help to authenticate the breif? I love the red and giant gold hardware.
> Thank you.
> Item name: Balenciaga Pars handbag - red with gold accessorie
> Item #: 112094191557
> Seller name: geeandtee
> link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/112094191557?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> thanks in advance


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, both looks fine 



legyviel said:


> Hello, lovely b-people. Could you take a look at these listings for me please?
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Amethyst 'Covered' Classic Day Hobo Shoulder Bag
> Item Number: 191946717760
> Seller ID: eclecticmix1961
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191946717760?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Day Bag In Cigare Fonce
> Item Number: 172305804784
> Seller ID: shopaholic3103
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172305804784?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, pls post a sharper photo of the front & back of tag again. Make sure it's in correct angle.



anya86 said:


> Hi Peacebabe,
> 
> I just recently bought a Balenciaga Big City bag, could you please help me authenticate if this is real or fake? bought it at a bargain from an ebay seller. Would really appreciate your expertise on this =)


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



iluvbags11 said:


> Hi peacebabe! Thank you for taking the time to respond! Here are the additional pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444456
> View attachment 3444455
> View attachment 3444458
> View attachment 3444462
> View attachment 3444466
> View attachment 3444469
> View attachment 3444473
> View attachment 3444478
> View attachment 3444482


----------



## iluvbags11

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag



Thank you so much peacebabe!


----------



## iluvbags11

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag


Ok, I just noticed this just now! look what I found on the stitching! Does this mean that the bag has been re-stitched? Its entirely different in color than on rest of the bag I really like this bag but this was not mentioned on the website when they listed it. I don't know how i feel about this.


----------



## anya86

peacebabe said:


> Hello, pls post a sharper photo of the front & back of tag again. Make sure it's in correct angle.



Hi Peacebabe,
I hope just added the photos of the back and front tag, I hope it'a in correct angle , thank you for your fast response =)


----------



## peacebabe

I guess the best person to answer your question is the seller



iluvbags11 said:


> Ok, I just noticed this just now! look what I found on the stitching! Does this mean that the bag has been re-stitched? Its entirely different in color than on rest of the bag I really like this bag but this was not mentioned on the website when they listed it. I don't know how i feel about this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444531
> View attachment 3444532
> View attachment 3444534


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, 1st of all, got to let you know that the year tag does not belong to the bag. 

Im not able to authenticate your bag due to the poor embossed quality of the tag (if you compare yours to iluvbags11's post which is after yours). If i were you, i will definitely return the bag & get a refund. I hope my reply helps



anya86 said:


> Hi Peacebabe,
> I hope just added the photos of the back and front tag, I hope it'a in correct angle , thank you for your fast response =)


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## legyviel

peacebabe said:


> Hello, both looks fine


Thank you!


----------



## anya86

peacebabe said:


> Hello, 1st of all, got to let you know that the year tag does not belong to the bag.
> 
> Im not able to authenticate your bag due to the poor embossed quality of the tag (if you compare yours to iluvbags11's post which is after yours). If i were you, i will definitely return the bag & get a refund. I hope my reply helps



Hi Peacebabe,
Thanks so much for your advice, i was also looking at the tag and noticed it was not so embossed. Do you also mean that it's authentication card that says 2015 does not match the serial number year on the back of the bag tag? Thank you so much for taking the time to authenticate.


----------



## peacebabe

The paper tag belongs to a F/W 2015 bag and the bag is S/S 2015. Though this is not the way we authenticate a bag, just to let you know.



anya86 said:


> Hi Peacebabe,
> Thanks so much for your advice, i was also looking at the tag and noticed it was not so embossed. Do you also mean that it's authentication card that says 2015 does not match the serial number year on the back of the bag tag? Thank you so much for taking the time to authenticate.


----------



## Soki

Hello. I've been eyeing this bag for a while. It's a great price but I know Bluefly is not too popular with Bal buyers. Can someone please have a look. Thank you so much. 

http://www.bluefly.com/balenciaga-l...ena-classic-town-convertible-tote/p/391073101


----------



## ceciliaceleste

Hi! Not sure if this is the right place, but does any of you lovely people know the name of this model? Thank you ))


----------



## LouLie

Good afternoon. If you would please let me know what you think about this Giant Traveler Backpack I would appreciate it. These new tags are gibberish to me. 
Thank you so much for your time! 











PS Will be making additional post with 2 more hardware pics.


----------



## LouLie

Additional hardware pics. Thanks again!


----------



## oceanhymn

Hi. Hope you can help me authenticate this. I think it's authentic but am not too sure because of the code, which is for city GH. I don't know if city GH ever came out in this color. Also, the leather tag says Balenciaga .Paris. No cards. Just the bag. Seller sent photos which I have attached. Please help.

Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga Red City GH??? (According to the code)
Link (if available): https://www.olx.ph/item/authentic-pre-owned-balenciaga-two-way-bag-negotiable-ID7xujp.html


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks good. No red flag 



LouLie said:


> Good afternoon. If you would please let me know what you think about this Giant Traveler Backpack I would appreciate it. These new tags are gibberish to me.
> Thank you so much for your time!
> View attachment 3445075
> View attachment 3445077
> View attachment 3445079
> View attachment 3445081
> View attachment 3445083
> View attachment 3445084
> View attachment 3445085
> View attachment 3445086
> View attachment 3445087
> View attachment 3445088
> 
> PS Will be making additional post with 2 more hardware pics.


----------



## peacebabe

This is non authentic



oceanhymn said:


> Hi. Hope you can help me authenticate this. I think it's authentic but am not too sure because of the code, which is for city GH. I don't know if city GH ever came out in this color. Also, the leather tag says Balenciaga .Paris. No cards. Just the bag. Seller sent photos which I have attached. Please help.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga Red City GH??? (According to the code)
> Link (if available): https://www.olx.ph/item/authentic-pre-owned-balenciaga-two-way-bag-negotiable-ID7xujp.html


----------



## anya86

peacebabe said:


> The paper tag belongs to a F/W 2015 bag and the bag is S/S 2015. Though this is not the way we authenticate a bag, just to let you know.



Thanks Peacebabe =) i appreciate your advice.


----------



## LouLie

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks good. No red flag



Thank you! I really appreciate you taking the time to help us "keep it real."


----------



## ACM

Hi! I was hoping someone could pls take a close look at this Balenciaga City for me on eBAY. TKS gals!

Item Name: BALENCIAGA Giant-21-City-Satchel-Handbag
Item Number: 
Seller ID: 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/29184814...&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu#payCntId&autorefresh=true


----------



## Radissen

Item: Metallic edge envelope clutch
Link: https://m.trendsales.dk/details/49666269
Pictures: http://s433.photobucket.com/user/radissen/library/ME clutch
Comments: Everything looks fine but the tag has a badly worn/faded font


----------



## dolali

Hello ladies! Any help authenticating this bag will be much appreciated!

Item Name: EUC Balenciaga '07 Ocean Mer Blue Besace GSH Flat Messenger Hobo Chevre Bag
Item Number:  262543472771
Seller ID:  ekerr1980
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262543472771?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Vling13

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag


THANK YOU so much!!!! Thank you thank you, I so appreciate your help!!!    You're an angel!


----------



## peacebabe

You are most welcome 



LouLie said:


> Thank you! I really appreciate you taking the time to help us "keep it real."


----------



## peacebabe

hello missing photos of rivet and bale



ACM said:


> Hi! I was hoping someone could pls take a close look at this Balenciaga City for me on eBAY. TKS gals!
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA Giant-21-City-Satchel-Handbag
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/29184814...&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu#payCntId&autorefresh=true


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, im not able to authenticate it as i can't read the tag at all



Radissen said:


> Item: Metallic edge envelope clutch
> Link: https://m.trendsales.dk/details/49666269
> Pictures: http://s433.photobucket.com/user/radissen/library/ME clutch
> Comments: Everything looks fine but the tag has a badly worn/faded font


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



dolali said:


> Hello ladies! Any help authenticating this bag will be much appreciated!
> 
> Item Name: EUC Balenciaga '07 Ocean Mer Blue Besace GSH Flat Messenger Hobo Chevre Bag
> Item Number:  262543472771
> Seller ID:  ekerr1980
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262543472771?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you so much!!!


----------



## dolali

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag


Thank you peacebabe!!!


----------



## ACM

peacebabe said:


> hello missing photos of rivet and bale


Tks for the swift response!  Much appreciated.
Here are they. Tks again!!!!


----------



## Sar1234

Hi ladies! I am about to purchase a bag. Could you please help authenticate? TIA!

Item Name: Balenciaga Work G21
Link (if available): FB - Sweetluxury

Attached are the photos from the seller.


----------



## Sar1234

Hi ladies!
Here is an additional photo of the rivet for authentication. TIA!

ItemName: Balenciaga Work G21
Link (if available): FB - Sweetluxury


----------



## ACM

peacebabe said:


> hello missing photos of rivet and bale


Here are they.  I posted again cs I wasnt sure that I had done it on the correct link.
Tksssss!!!


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Balenciaga experts,
Good evening. How are you today?
Will you please kindly help to authenticate this bag? Thank you in advance.
Item Name: NWT! Balenciaga Giant Silver Part Time Bag in Jacynthe New
Item #:       322236869276  
Seller Name: dubbersquish
Link:              http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Balenciaga-Giant-Silver-Part-Time-Bag-in-Jacynthe-New-/322236869276?


----------



## ginaki

Hello all! Can you please tell me your opinion? Thank you!

Item name RARE Balenciaga Paris 2005 Apple Green First City Leather Motorcycle Moto Bag
Item number 361688365006
Seller runwaycity

Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Balenc...e3d7547&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=8&sd=361688365006


----------



## Nikicla

Hello there, 

Can you please have a look at this bag I am seriously doubting to bid on? I am selling my own city bag in order to buy a black one, but would be gutted if I replaced mine with a non authentic. 

Item Name: Authentic Black Balenciaga Giant City Bag Gold Hardware
Item Number: 272347932782
Seller ID: modernlover85
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272347932782?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Many many thanks!

Niki


----------



## LostInBal

Nikicla said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Can you please have a look at this bag I am seriously doubting to bid on? I am selling my own city bag in order to buy a black one, but would be gutted if I replaced mine with a non authentic.
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Black Balenciaga Giant City Bag Gold Hardware
> Item Number: 272347932782
> Seller ID: modernlover85
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272347932782?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Many many thanks!
> 
> Niki



Be aware, this is fake.


----------



## LostInBal

ginaki said:


> Hello all! Can you please tell me your opinion? Thank you!
> 
> Item name RARE Balenciaga Paris 2005 Apple Green First City Leather Motorcycle Moto Bag
> Item number 361688365006
> Seller runwaycity
> 
> Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Balenciaga-Paris-2005-Apple-Green-First-City-Leather-Motorcycle-Moto-Bag/361688365006?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20131017132637&meid=501cf4f64caa45628de7022ade3d7547&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=8&sd=361688365006



Authentic and beautiful!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## LostInBal

Sar1234 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Here is an additional photo of the rivet for authentication. TIA!
> 
> ItemName: Balenciaga Work G21
> Link (if available): FB - Sweetluxury



Authentic to me.


----------



## LostInBal

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Balenciaga experts,
> Good evening. How are you today?
> Will you please kindly help to authenticate this bag? Thank you in advance.
> Item Name: NWT! Balenciaga Giant Silver Part Time Bag in Jacynthe New
> Item #:       322236869276
> Seller Name: dubbersquish
> Link:              http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Balenciaga-Giant-Silver-Part-Time-Bag-in-Jacynthe-New-/322236869276?



Looks good but please, ask seller for rivet pic.


----------



## ginaki

Thank you unfortunately I lost the auction... Someone else won!


aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic and beautiful!


----------



## Sar1234

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic to me.


Thank you! ❤


----------



## cehr

Hello, i just bought this used Balenciaga handbag online but i am not sure whether it is authentic after receiving it.
Could you please give your opinion? 
Supposed to be a Balenciaga City Giant Hardware 21 silver.
On the tag it says: 173084 502752
Thank you!


----------



## cehr

More pictures here:


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Balenciaga  experts,

Good evening.  How are you today?
Will you please kindly help to authenticate this bag?  Thank you!
Item name:  Authentic Balenciaga New W/tags
Item #:         131914978484
Seller I.D.:    alisatka 
Link:                    http://www.ebay.com/itm/13191497848...s,nqc=nqc,nqt=nqt,ec=ec,exe=exe,ext=ext,bu=bu 

Additional picture:


----------



## athenaaa

good morning balenciaga experts
can you help me to authenticate this beautiful day bag

Item Name: authentic balenciaga day papyrus RGGH 2011 fall agneau leather tpfer
Item Number: 282146265052
Seller ID: sefa.bey
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...265052?hash=item41b13a57dc:g:nt0AAOSw-itXuwXS

thanks in advanced xx


----------



## Ms.Qi

hello ladies, last night just walking around the town and went into a lux second hand shop and found this, it's near new, shop assistant said it was too small for the previous owner. I bought it as my birthday present, but i am still a little scared as i did buy a fake last month...anyway, i hope it's not too much trouble for you to take a look for me, i hope it's good! thank you so much in advance for all you help!


----------



## ginaki

Hello lovely ladies, does this look ok? Any ideas about the specific colour?

Item name 100% AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA CLASSIC RED CITY LAMBSKIN TOTE BAG
Item number 311678873894
Seller gr8items4you

Link
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENT...8&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=291846876184&autorefresh=true


----------



## baggirl19

Hi Ladies,

I'm thinking to purchase this bag from a second hand shop. Was hoping you lovely ladies could help me authenticate this. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## LostInBal

baggirl19 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm thinking to purchase this bag from a second hand shop. Was hoping you lovely ladies could help me authenticate this. Thanks so much in advance!




Fake


----------



## LostInBal

Ms.Qi said:


> hello ladies, last night just walking around the town and went into a lux second hand shop and found this, it's near new, shop assistant said it was too small for the previous owner. I bought it as my birthday present, but i am still a little scared as i did buy a fake last month...anyway, i hope it's not too much trouble for you to take a look for me, i hope it's good! thank you so much in advance for all you help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447753
> View attachment 3447754
> View attachment 3447755
> View attachment 3447756
> View attachment 3447757
> View attachment 3447759
> View attachment 3447762



Looks good to me.


----------



## Ms.Qi

aalinne_72 said:


> Looks good to me.


thank you so much dear


----------



## LostInBal

ginaki said:


> Hello lovely ladies, does this look ok? Any ideas about the specific colour?
> 
> Item name 100% AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA CLASSIC RED CITY LAMBSKIN TOTE BAG
> Item number 311678873894
> Seller gr8items4you
> 
> Link
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENTIC-BALENCIAGA-CLASSIC-RED-CITY-LAMBSKIN-TOTE-BAG/311678873894?_trksid=p2060778.c100278.m3478&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140725135229&meid=cee85c44c5e640fcb8f9272ee1349ba5&pid=100278&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=291846876184&autorefresh=true



Looks a 2011 coquelicot city but please, read post nº1 to see what pictures are needed for authentification and ask the seller for them. Post them back.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

The photos are not good enough. Please take straight view, sharp & close up photo. Take photo of another rivet





ACM said:


> Tks for the swift response!  Much appreciated.
> Here are they. Tks again!!!!


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag 



Sar1234 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Here is an additional photo of the rivet for authentication. TIA!
> 
> ItemName: Balenciaga Work G21
> Link (if available): FB - Sweetluxury


----------



## ginaki

Thank you, I thought the pictures were enough for authentication, I did a search and will ask for rivet, bale and zipper pics. .hope he seller will send them and will be ok for authentication!


aalinne_72 said:


> Looks a 2011 coquelicot city but please, read post nº1 to see what pictures are needed for authentification and ask the seller for them. Post them back.


----------



## LostInBal

ginaki said:


> Thank you, I thought the pictures were enough for authentication, I did a search and will ask for rivet, bale and zipper pics. .hope he seller will send them and will be ok for authentication!



I liked everything what I´ve seen but for caution should take a look to the rest of the photos, thanks!


----------



## ginaki

Thank you so much!


aalinne_72 said:


> I liked everything what I´ve seen but for caution should take a look to the rest of the photos, thanks!


----------



## saracate

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...se/1192264140?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Could someone please authenticate for me? I'm thinking fake because of the price, but just want to make sure. Thanks!


----------



## Sbirkenf

Hello, 
So i just received a city bag from spring/summer 2014 in Blue Dragee and I wanted to make sure its authentic. I have older bags but I know the tags change in 2014 so I am not positive of the authenticity of this bag. Also the pictures make it appear to be different colors but its the lightest blue color as seen in the picture of the back of it. Thank you so much


----------



## Sar1234

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag


Thank you! ❤


----------



## oliviasmomsie

Hi! Good pm!

I'm thinking of purchasing this Balenciaga from an online seller in Instagram who says that the item is from a Japan auction lot. Would really appreciate if you can help me authenticate this bag. Thanks!

Item Name: Balenciaga City
Item Number: (not sure)
Seller ID: splurgecheaply (Instagram)
Link:


----------



## oliviasmomsie

Additional photos... Might be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## belovaldi

I just bought this from an online reseller and I am not familiar with new season's bag, have Bal changed their leather tag and label paper?

Hopefully you can help me authenticate this? Thank you so much!


(leather tag not embossed, front and back)












This paper below is a lot thinner and have like a cut on the left, and even tear on bottom right, while my older bags' label are made with thicker paper and the length is not as long as this - basically it feels more flimsy, like receipt paper material


----------



## lau000

Ladies, please help! I just bought this Balenciaga Paper A4, and now I am having serious doubts about its authenticity , please see details below, corners of inside tag are different, inside brass (bottom of brass) are different form each other, one golden, one greenish, maybe from wear and tear, maybe not:
Your assistance is very much appreciated. 
Item name Balenciaga Papier A4 Tote Purple
Item number 232038680845
Seller :jennyc0808


----------



## quinnmorgendor

Hello fellow Balenciaga enthusiasts. I saw this listing which seems too good to be true but I suppose it doesn't hurt to ask. 

Item Name: WOMEN Black Leather Classic City Moto Satchel 
Item Number: 391542364032
Seller ID: bostonsuperbros
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOMEN-Black...364032?hash=item5b29be5780:g:6DAAAOSwU-pXvnV- 

Thank you for your time, ladies!


----------



## quinnmorgendor

Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA PAPIER Tote Bag Black 
Item Number: 152205458486
Seller ID: minishell27
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152205458486

Thank you for your time!!


----------



## baggirl19

aalinne_72 said:


> Fake


Yeaaa, I figured as much and opted not to get it, thanks!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's indeed no authentic



saracate said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...se/1192264140?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> Could someone please authenticate for me? I'm thinking fake because of the price, but just want to make sure. Thanks!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's no authentic



oliviasmomsie said:


> Hi! Good pm!
> 
> I'm thinking of purchasing this Balenciaga from an online seller in Instagram who says that the item is from a Japan auction lot. Would really appreciate if you can help me authenticate this bag. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City
> Item Number: (not sure)
> Seller ID: splurgecheaply (Instagram)
> Link:


----------



## oliviasmomsie

Hi good afternoon! 

Do you mind looking at this piece as well. I'm guessing Bbag from ss 2010 Castagna? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



lau000 said:


> Ladies, please help! I just bought this Balenciaga Paper A4, and now I am having serious doubts about its authenticity , please see details below, corners of inside tag are different, inside brass (bottom of brass) are different form each other, one golden, one greenish, maybe from wear and tear, maybe not:
> Your assistance is very much appreciated.
> Item name Balenciaga Papier A4 Tote Purple
> Item number 232038680845
> Seller :jennyc0808
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449415
> View attachment 3449417
> View attachment 3449418


----------



## oliviasmomsie

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it's no authentic




Oh, that's too bad. Thank you peacebabe! Good thing I didn't jump the gun and purchase. I thought it was authentic but too good to be true at the price she was selling it. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authenitc



quinnmorgendor said:


> Hello fellow Balenciaga enthusiasts. I saw this listing which seems too good to be true but I suppose it doesn't hurt to ask.
> 
> Item Name: WOMEN Black Leather Classic City Moto Satchel
> Item Number: 391542364032
> Seller ID: bostonsuperbros
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOMEN-Black...364032?hash=item5b29be5780:g:6DAAAOSwU-pXvnV-
> 
> Thank you for your time, ladies!
> View attachment 3449681


----------



## oliviasmomsie

Need your expertise with this one too please... Thanks! 
*Balenciaga Twiggy Anthracite*

http://canonebagsprime.com/product/balenciaga-twiggy-anthracite/


----------



## MishaTo

Hi,

I don't know the style name but do you think this Bal i authentic?


----------



## w371z4

Dear Authenticators:

I need your expert opinion again on this one. Thanks in advance!



View attachment 3450007


----------



## lau000

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it's non authentic


Thank you!!! As always, very much appreciated


----------



## ginaki

Hello I finally found a red part time that seems in great condition, seems ok, can you check please? I appreciate your kind help!
Item name Auth Balenciaga Red Distressed Soft Lambskin Classic Part Time Handbag
Item number 162181646027
Seller lotus1166

Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/162181646027?_trksid=p2060353.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Sbirkenf

Item Name (if you know it): City Bag- Spring/Summer 2014 in Blue Dagree 
Link (if available): https://poshmark.com/listing/Original-Balenciaga-Handbag-57b8fe67f739bcbb7100c14

I am reposting this because I realized in my excitement of getting the bag I did not post it in the correct non-auction format. Sorry about that  please let me know what you think.


----------



## Cacciatrice

Can you please help me one more Time?

Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-Work-Bag-Wrinkled-Lambskin-Leather-Satchel-Tote-Bag-/282148836160?hash=item41b1619340:g:SNMAAOSw9NdXvnRD
Seller: melytins
Auction number:282148836160


----------



## s.tighe

Sbirkenf said:


> Item Name (if you know it): City Bag- Spring/Summer 2014 in Blue Dagree
> Link (if available): https://poshmark.com/listing/Original-Balenciaga-Handbag-57b8fe67f739bcbb7100c14
> 
> I am reposting this because I realized in my excitement of getting the bag I did not post it in the correct non-auction format. Sorry about that  please let me know what you think.


Our lovely Peace is probably sleeping right now so I'll jump in since you've posted 2x. This is authentic. No red flags. Note that the 2014 transitional quirk applies to this bag: new interior badging but with Lampo zipper stamp.


----------



## s.tighe

Cacciatrice said:


> Can you please help me one more Time?
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-Work-Bag-Wrinkled-Lambskin-Leather-Satchel-Tote-Bag-/282148836160?hash=item41b1619340:g:SNMAAOSw9NdXvnRD
> Seller: melytins
> Auction number:282148836160


Additional photos are required to authenticate. Please see the required photos post at the beginning of the authenticate thread and request those from the seller. Thanks.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Sbirkenf

s.tighe said:


> Our lovely Peace is probably sleeping right now so I'll jump in since you've posted 2x. This is authentic. No red flags. Note that the 2014 transitional quirk applies to this bag: new interior badging but with Lampo zipper stamp.



Thank you so much  I was worried as I have an older bag and the tags have changed so much.


----------



## nuee0309

Hi Girls,
Can you help me authenticate this bag, is it 2011 coquelicot? Really appreciate that!
Item Name: Balenciaga City bag - Coquelicot
Item Number:301776713374
Seller ID:   gloria.in.to
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/30177671337...35252751e7f&bu=43087368871&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu


----------



## s.tighe

w371z4 said:


> Dear Authenticators:
> 
> I need your expert opinion again on this one. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3449999
> 
> View attachment 3450007
> 
> View attachment 3450001
> 
> View attachment 3450002
> 
> View attachment 3450003
> 
> View attachment 3450004
> 
> View attachment 3450005


This looks fine. No red flags


----------



## peacebabe

It's a *Matelassé GM*

Looks fine. No red flag 



MishaTo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't know the style name but do you think this Bal i authentic?
> 
> View attachment 3449978
> 
> View attachment 3449980
> View attachment 3449981
> View attachment 3449982
> View attachment 3449983


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



w371z4 said:


> Dear Authenticators:
> 
> I need your expert opinion again on this one. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3449999
> 
> View attachment 3450007
> 
> View attachment 3450001
> 
> View attachment 3450002
> 
> View attachment 3450003
> 
> View attachment 3450004
> 
> View attachment 3450005


----------



## peacebabe

If you are the winner, post photo of rivet & back of tag with "MADE IN ITALY" clearly shown



ginaki said:


> Hello I finally found a red part time that seems in great condition, seems ok, can you check please? I appreciate your kind help!
> Item name Auth Balenciaga Red Distressed Soft Lambskin Classic Part Time Handbag
> Item number 162181646027
> Seller lotus1166
> 
> Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/162181646027?_trksid=p2060353.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## peacebabe

Please click on my undersigned link and post exact photos in correct angle, needed for authentication. PLease make sure photos are big enough



nuee0309 said:


> Hi Girls,
> Can you help me authenticate this bag, is it 2011 coquelicot? Really appreciate that!
> Item Name: Balenciaga City bag - Coquelicot
> Item Number:301776713374
> Seller ID:   gloria.in.to
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/30177671337...35252751e7f&bu=43087368871&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
> 
> View attachment 3450541
> View attachment 3450542
> View attachment 3450543
> View attachment 3450544
> View attachment 3450545
> View attachment 3450546
> View attachment 3450547
> View attachment 3450550
> View attachment 3450551
> View attachment 3450552


----------



## peacebabe

Hey hey S. So sweet of you ...... and PLEASE ..... drop by daily while im sleeping !!! 



s.tighe said:


> Our lovely Peace is probably sleeping right now so I'll jump in since you've posted 2x. This is authentic. No red flags. Note that the 2014 transitional quirk applies to this bag: new interior badging but with Lampo zipper stamp.


----------



## ginaki

I asked the seller, and hopefully she will send and will post, thanks! Meanwhile, I am posting another one, my friend is interested in

Item name BALENCIAGA VERT TREFLE (POKER GREEN) GIANT 12 PART TIME GOLD HARDWARE
Item number 272337869392
Seller babypink*kitten

Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272337869...8409f18815d&bu=43847916786&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu

TIA!!!


peacebabe said:


> If you are the winner, post photo of rivet & back of tag with "MADE IN ITALY" clearly shown


----------



## ginaki

Here are the photos, hope they are ok!  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/162181646027?_trksid=p2060353.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT






peacebabe said:


> If you are the winner, post photo of rivet & back of tag with "MADE IN ITALY" clearly shown


----------



## muchstuff

ginaki said:


> Here are the photos, hope they are ok!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/162181646027?_trksid=p2060353.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> View attachment 3451203
> View attachment 3451204


These pics will be too small for peacebabe to use to authenticate. Can you enlarge them?


----------



## TheMariaHansen

Can anyone tell if this is authentic? 

Item Name: Balenciaga Classic City Editor's Sorbet Handbag Lambskin Leather Authentic Italy
Item Number: 152163769306
Seller ID:  luxurious-jp
Link: here


----------



## Johnny M

Hi all
Can anyone please confirm the authenticity of this Balenciaga bag?
Any help would be great!
Thank you


----------



## nuee0309

s.tighe said:


> This looks fine. No red flags



Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



Johnny M said:


> Hi all
> Can anyone please confirm the authenticity of this Balenciaga bag?
> Any help would be great!
> Thank you


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos, in clear visiable size & angle, needed for authentication.



ginaki said:


> I asked the seller, and hopefully she will send and will post, thanks! Meanwhile, I am posting another one, my friend is interested in
> 
> Item name BALENCIAGA VERT TREFLE (POKER GREEN) GIANT 12 PART TIME GOLD HARDWARE
> Item number 272337869392
> Seller babypink*kitten
> 
> Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272337869...8409f18815d&bu=43847916786&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
> 
> TIA!!!


----------



## peacebabe

Please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos, in clear visiable size & angle, needed for authentication.



TheMariaHansen said:


> Can anyone tell if this is authentic?
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic City Editor's Sorbet Handbag Lambskin Leather Authentic Italy
> Item Number: 152163769306
> Seller ID:  luxurious-jp
> Link: here


----------



## candiholics

Hello. Would you please help looking at this bag? much appreciate 

Item Name: BALENCIAGA 3444 Twiggy Distressed Taupe Leather Studded Shoulder Bag - 107 B24
Item Number: 381748061780
Seller ID: bhf_shops
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/381748061780?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## belovaldi

Would anybody be able to help me to take a look at this new season's croc-embossed city bag?

I owned several older ones so I am quite  familiar with their tag / label / font, but this looks completely new to me. 

I just bought this from an online reseller and I am not familiar with new season's bag, have Bal changed their leather tag and label paper?

Hopefully you can help me authenticate this? Thank you so much!


(leather tag not embossed, front and back)












This paper below is a lot thinner and have like a cut on the left, and even tear on bottom right, while my older bags' label are made with thicker paper and the length is not as long as this - basically it feels more flimsy, like receipt paper material























Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Purple6

Hello
I am
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 new on this.
Could you please kindly authenticate this Balenciaga Bag for me
Item no.122102724921
Link http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/122102724921?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Seller: gnorri1

Many Thanks in advance


----------



## peacebabe

It's non authentic



Purple6 said:


> Hello
> I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451613
> View attachment 3451614
> View attachment 3451615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new on this.
> Could you please kindly authenticate this Balenciaga Bag for me
> Item no.122102724921
> Link http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/122102724921?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Seller: gnorri1
> 
> Many Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451616
> View attachment 3451617


----------



## joml

Hi can anyone pls help me authenticate these 2 balen bags pls? 

1st bag (brown)









2nd bag (faded green-ish)












Would love to hear your opinions on these 2 items. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## peacebabe

Both are non authentic



joml said:


> Hi can anyone pls help me authenticate these 2 balen bags pls?
> 
> 1st bag (brown)
> View attachment 3451619
> 
> View attachment 3451620
> 
> View attachment 3451621
> 
> View attachment 3451622
> 
> 
> 2nd bag (faded green-ish)
> View attachment 3451623
> 
> View attachment 3451624
> 
> View attachment 3451625
> 
> View attachment 3451626
> View attachment 3451627
> 
> View attachment 3451628
> 
> 
> Would love to hear your opinions on these 2 items. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Purple6

peacebabe said:


> It's non authentic


 Wow this took me out of surprise
I thought I checked the tag code etc..
I cant ask which part is so obvious not authentic? Would be good..I actually half way completing my purchase 
The only thing I confused is the code is 115748 but the look or size of the bag completely different if I google the picture.


----------



## Trisha A

hi, need help in checking if this is authentic...classic part time...the inner tag I believe are for newer models like mini city...classic part times usually have metal tags or leather one liner "balenciaga.paris" tags...


----------



## Conni618

Trisha AV said:


> hi, need help in checking if this is authentic...classic part time...the inner tag I believe are for newer models like mini city...classic part times usually have metal tags or leather one liner "balenciaga.paris" tags...


Sorry, this one is a counterfeit.


----------



## Conni618

Purple6 said:


> Wow this took me out of surprise
> I thought I checked the tag code etc..
> I cant ask which part is so obvious not authentic? Would be good..I actually half way completing my purchase
> The only thing I confused is the code is 115748 but the look or size of the bag completely different if I google the picture.





Purple6 said:


> Hello
> I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451613
> View attachment 3451614
> View attachment 3451615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new on this.
> Could you please kindly authenticate this Balenciaga Bag for me
> Item no.122102724921
> Link http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/122102724921?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Seller: gnorri1
> 
> Many Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451616
> View attachment 3451617





peacebabe said:


> It's non authentic





Purple6 said:


> Wow this took me out of surprise
> I thought I checked the tag code etc..
> I cant ask which part is so obvious not authentic? Would be good..I actually half way completing my purchase
> The only thing I confused is the code is 115748 but the look or size of the bag completely different if I google the picture.




We can't discuss specifics on this thread, but if you spend a few days watching which bags are authenticated here, and which are not, you will begin to see the "tells."


----------



## Trisha A

Conni618 said:


> Sorry, this one is a counterfeit.


thank you hun!


----------



## LeahLabs

Good day Experts!

Can you check if this bag is authentic?

Thank you so much!


----------



## ginaki

Hello, I am posting the additional pictures, please let me know before I pay! Thank you so much!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/162181646027?_trksid=p2060353.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



peacebabe said:


> If you are the winner, post photo of rivet & back of tag with "MADE IN ITALY" clearly shown


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ginaki

I can't unfortunately enlarge them, the seller sent them this way and I can't make them bigger... She sent again more clearly and I repost them..


----------



## ginaki

Thought we had all the detailed photos, I think that only the rivet is missing? Everything else is pictured at the listing. I will ask for the rivet!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/272337869392?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



peacebabe said:


> Please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos, in clear visiable size & angle, needed for authentication.


----------



## ginaki

peacebabe said:


> Please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos, in clear visiable size & angle, needed for authentication.



All the pictures are shown here, thank you!

http://www.mytimelessluxuries.com/b...poker-green-giant-12-part-time-gold-hardware/


peacebabe said:


> Please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos, in clear visiable size & angle, needed for authentication.


----------



## Jira

ginaki said:


> All the pictures are shown here, thank you!
> 
> http://www.mytimelessluxuries.com/b...poker-green-giant-12-part-time-gold-hardware/



Authentic.


----------



## Jira

ginaki said:


> Hello, I am posting the additional pictures, please let me know before I pay! Thank you so much!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/162181646027?_trksid=p2060353.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> View attachment 3452431
> View attachment 3452432
> View attachment 3452431
> View attachment 3452434



Looks fine.


----------



## Jira

LeahLabs said:


> Good day Experts!
> 
> Can you check if this bag is authentic?
> 
> Thank you so much!



Looks ok so far, would like to see a clearer rivet shot and back tag shot that shows made in italy.


----------



## ginaki

Thank you!


Jira said:


> Authentic.





Jira said:


> Looks fine.


----------



## LeahLabs

Jira said:


> Looks ok so far, would like to see a clearer rivet shot and back tag shot that shows made in italy.


Hi, 
Thank you for this message!

Here are the additional pics:


----------



## Johnny M

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it's non authentic


Thank you!


----------



## marcott2

I'm  not worried about authenticity as coming from very reputable online reseller that offers returns but I don't know how to read tag and curious to when the bag was made and what season?
115748-1000-C-528147


----------



## Jira

LeahLabs said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for this message!
> 
> Here are the additional pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452502
> View attachment 3452503
> View attachment 3452504



Would've preferred clearer/larger pics, but the pictured parts look ok.


----------



## Jira

marcott2 said:


> I'm  not worried about authenticity as coming from very reputable online reseller that offers returns but I don't know how to read tag and curious to when the bag was made and what season?
> 115748-1000-C-528147



What tag is this? Paper tag or metal/leather tag? From numbers alone, I'd say possibly City from 2004, but without a pic of the tag, can't say definitively.


----------



## JuliJenn

Good afternoon, Could I please ask for your help? I think I just bought a fake Balenciaga Velo.  I really hope I am wrong.  Please let me know if any other photos are needed.  Could you please take a look for me?  Thank you so much for your kind help!

Title:  Balenciaga Classic Velo Shoulder Bag 235216 dot 4770 K dot 535269
Seller:  turuya783
Listing Number:  112104859535
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/112104859535?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Cacciatrice

Cacciatrice said:


> Can you please help me one more Time?
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-Work-Bag-Wrinkled-Lambskin-Leather-Satchel-Tote-Bag-/282148836160?hash=item41b1619340:g:SNMAAOSw9NdXvnRD
> Seller: melytins
> Auction number:282148836160





s.tighe said:


> Additional photos are required to authenticate. Please see the required photos post at the beginning of the authenticate thread and request those from the seller. Thanks.



Don't think I have Time to ask for more pictures.


----------



## LeahLabs

Jira said:


> Would've preferred clearer/larger pics, but the pictured parts look ok.


Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## gabby1987

Could someone please authenticate this for me?  It is very pretty, but the thread on the label looks the wrong color to me....yet the seller claims it was authenticated here.  Thank you

Title:2005 Balenciaga Chevre Rouge Theatre (Berry Red) First Motocycle Bag ~ Z tag
Seller: dignatius  
Listing Number:322244680272
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2005-Balenc...680272?hash=item4b07479a50:g:3dcAAOSwawpXwZlB


----------



## PikaboICU

gabby1987 said:


> Could someone please authenticate this for me?  It is very pretty, but the thread on the label looks the wrong color to me....yet the seller claims it was authenticated here.  Thank you
> 
> Title:2005 Balenciaga Chevre Rouge Theatre (Berry Red) First Motocycle Bag ~ Z tag
> Seller: dignatius
> Listing Number:322244680272
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2005-Balenc...680272?hash=item4b07479a50:g:3dcAAOSwawpXwZlB




Start at post 9148

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...ormat-in-post-1.883898/page-610#post-29668657


----------



## muchstuff

PikaboICU said:


> Start at post 9148
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...ormat-in-post-1.883898/page-610#post-29668657


Heya Pikabo, nice to see you back! I was looking at this bag earlier, and while the underscore wasn't a concern to me I too was wondering about the fact that the thread on the upper part of the tag was red rather than black. The bag looks perfectly authentic to me...were there anomalies in certain years regarding the black thread? Does anyone know? And if so, were there certain years/styles?
If I was interested in purchasing, I would ask if the bag has been worn since that earlier post, as the pics shown on the current listing are the same as the ones from back in January...


----------



## Purple6

Conni618 said:


> We can't discuss specifics on this thread, but if you spend a few days watching which bags are authenticated here, and which are not, you will begin to see the "tells."


Yep totally need to study this bag 
Thanks so much


----------



## Purple6

peacebabe said:


> It's non authentic


Thanks kindly peacebabe for your quick response and time assistance..


----------



## PikaboICU

muchstuff said:


> Heya Pikabo, nice to see you back! I was looking at this bag earlier, and while the underscore wasn't a concern to me I too was wondering about the fact that the thread on the upper part of the tag was red rather than black. The bag looks perfectly authentic to me...were there anomalies in certain years regarding the black thread? Does anyone know? And if so, were there certain years/styles?
> If I was interested in purchasing, I would ask if the bag has been worn since that earlier post, as the pics shown on the current listing are the same as the ones from back in January...



Hi Muchstuff 

If you look at the pics from the original listing it is indeed black. If this is the same bag as was sold & I'm fairly sure it is.
Here's a link to one of the original photos that shows the tag very well.
http://img.inkfrog.com/click_enlarge1.php?image=15583_(2).jpg&username=steven2525&aid=569958833

Oddly I have an authentic make-up clutch that has top thread that matches the magenta pink- it's strange but I know for sure the bag is genuine. I always thought the top thread was supposed to be black- shrugs, perhaps there's anomalies? Maybe Connie, Peace, AAlinne or somebody knows for sure about exceptions to the rule.


----------



## muchstuff

PikaboICU said:


> Hi Muchstuff
> 
> If you look at the pics from the original listing it is indeed black. If this is the same bag as was sold & I'm fairly sure it is.
> Here's a link to one of the original photos that shows the tag very well.
> http://img.inkfrog.com/click_enlarge1.php?image=15583_(2).jpg&username=steven2525&aid=569958833
> 
> Oddly I have an authentic make-up clutch that has top thread that matches the magenta pink- it's strange but I know for sure the bag is genuine. I always thought the top thread was supposed to be black- shrugs, perhaps there's anomalies? Maybe Connie, Peace, AAlinne or somebody knows for sure about exceptions to the rule.


I just had another look at the listing (the bag is now gone BTW) and one of the pics that show the silver tag in the sun does in fact show that the thread is black, I missed that, as I was concentrating on the better pic of the tag (so I learned something here today, check EVERY picture carefully)...and some of the pics are for sure the same in this listing and the old one...I hope our OP snatched that bag up!


----------



## gabby1987

Thank you! 


PikaboICU said:


> Start at post 9148
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...ormat-in-post-1.883898/page-610#post-29668657[/QUOTE


----------



## PikaboICU

gabby1987 said:


> Thank you!



You're welcome for my small part..
AAlinne was the one to authenticate originally so I'll tip my hat to her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I hope you were able to grab that bag.


----------



## joml

Hi can anyone help me authenticate this balenciaga?
All photos were taken by the seller.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## JuliJenn

Good morning!  I have just learned that this bag is authentic from Lesley at A4U!   Please feel free to disregard my initial request.  I'm so happy I was wrong!!! Thank you all very much, just the same, and I hope you have a fantastic day!  



JuliJenn said:


> Good afternoon, Could I please ask for your help? I think I just bought a fake Balenciaga Velo.  I really hope I am wrong.  Please let me know if any other photos are needed.  Could you please take a look for me?  Thank you so much for your kind help!
> 
> Title:  Balenciaga Classic Velo Shoulder Bag 235216 dot 4770 K dot 535269
> Seller:  turuya783
> Listing Number:  112104859535
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/112104859535?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> View attachment 3452968
> View attachment 3452969
> View attachment 3452968
> View attachment 3452969
> View attachment 3452970
> View attachment 3452971
> View attachment 3452972
> View attachment 3452973


----------



## gjesp

Hi there, I am looking to buy this Balenciaga Velo bag from eBay. I would appreciate some help authenticating it!

Item Name: BALENCIAGA Classic Velo Satchel Bag Purse RH Agneau Lambskin Leather Papyrus
Item Number: 331950095969
Seller ID: easttownonbroadway
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/BALENCIAGA-C...7256&clkid=7914256536524436832&_qi=RTM2247627

Thanks very much in advance!!


----------



## LeahLabs

Jira said:


> Would've preferred clearer/larger pics, but the pictured parts look ok.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Cece 88

Hi everyone! I need help on authenticate this balenciaga bag.

Item Name: BALENCIAGA METALLIC EDGE CITY MINI
Item Number: 390160.4060.C.1669 (ON THE LEATHER LABEL) / 2016 3 390160 AQ41N
Seller ID: REEBONZ SINGAPORE
Link: NOT AVAILABLE

I recently bought a Balenciaga metallic edge mini city Chevre (goatskin) leather in Singapore (Reebonz) during their SALE in Suntec City on 28th August 2016 and having doubts on their authenticity. It my first purchased with them. I believed that Reebonz is a reputable company with business operation in singapore, malaysia, australia, taiwan, hong kong, thailand and south korea. After purchasing the bag i had found that the label tag inside wasn't embossed it was just simply printed in silver colored fonts. I had emailed them to clarify the matter and also i when down to Balenciaga boutique in Singapore myself to make sure that all current design labels should be embossed. (told by the sales person) i'm now waiting patiently for their email and if it a counterfeit item, i really hope to get my money back. For those wanting to make your purchase with "Reebonz" please beware!


HELP ME PLEASE!


----------



## belovaldi

@cece88

I have just bought a new season's bag from a reseller and the label (printed, not embossed) and year card (flimsier and longer) is the same as yours - my post is HERE

The receipt of the bag is from Matchesfashion.com which I guess should be authentic, unless it's bait and switch of course, which is why I also made a post here. No one has replied yet but I am guessing maybe because the bag is still very new?

Trust me, I freaked out too (still a bit) however, seeing that Reebonz is also a reputable seller, I am quite sure now that's how new Bals are.

Oh and I got a Bal wallet from Reebonz too few months ago (the metallic edge) and I noticed that the font has changed as well. I got a response here that Bal did change the font slightly so I am glad I got that confirmation.

I haven't got a time to visit Bal boutique but I will let you know if I get a chance this weekend.

Please let me know too if you receive any update from Bal's SG boutique, I am really curious too!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## mmd1313

gjesp said:


> Hi there, I am looking to buy this Balenciaga Velo bag from eBay. I would appreciate some help authenticating it!
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA Classic Velo Satchel Bag Purse RH Agneau Lambskin Leather Papyrus
> Item Number: 331950095969
> Seller ID: easttownonbroadway
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/BALENCIAGA-Classic-Velo-Satchel-Bag-Purse-RH-Agneau-Lambskin-Leather-Papyrus/331950095969?_trksid=p2050601.c100085.m2372&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=35909&meid=bc69751f8d3b483f98ff39326701ee6d&pid=100085&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=252517767256&clkid=7914256536524436832&_qi=RTM2247627
> 
> Thanks very much in advance!!


Morning gjesp
Please see my signature link for the right pictures needed from the seller.  Resubmit your request when you get these & someone will help you out.


----------



## candiholics

Hi,
I asked the seller for additional photo. I am looking for the bag to take on another DIY project. Thank you.



candiholics said:


> Hello. Would you please help looking at this bag? much appreciate
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA 3444 Twiggy Distressed Taupe Leather Studded Shoulder Bag - 107 B24
> Item Number: 381748061780
> Seller ID: bhf_shops
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/381748061780?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Cece 88

@belovaldi 
 Hi there!! I just made a phone call at the paragon Singapore during the day. Somehow they had confirm that this season 2016 design labels are in printed either silver or gold to match up with the hardware color. I Guess that put my mind at ease now.. But I'm still having doubts. Haha! Maybe I should call the other outlet in Hilton to verify. I'll update you what's the final verdict asap!


----------



## muchstuff

Does anyone else think this will be a potential nightmare for authenticators in the future? I can see the gold and silver embossing wearing off with use...unlike the heat stamp.


----------



## jjkitty

Hello ladies.  I'm about to buy a Velo from Fashionphile and came across some posts saying they bought fake from them.  It looks like a legit reseller but I just want to have some peace of mind of authenticating it here.  Could some of you please help me take a look? Thank you in advance for your help!

Title: Balenciaga Classic Velo in Bleu Lavande 
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-velo-bleu-lavande-136700


----------



## ingaa

Hello all,

Could you please help me with authentication of this Balenciaga bag, please?


----------



## ingaa




----------



## Kim Briones

Hi! I found this balenciaga town in Dune and they're selling it for a really great price. Can someone authenticate this for me? I read some bad reviews regarding the person selling this and said she sold them fakes... 
Hope you can help! Thanks a bunch


----------



## Kim Briones

more photos... thanks ladies!


----------



## ploype

Could someone please authenticate this bag?
Title: Balenciaga Metallic Edge Classic Mini City Crossbody Bag Black
Seller: yenclin
Listing Number: 272358898209
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...f69dafa21:g:HjQAAOSwZVlXt7NQ&autorefresh=true


----------



## miumiu4me

Hi,

Could you please help with identifying if this is authentic... thanks a million in advance, youve been my saviour so many times in the past.


----------



## s.tighe

ingaa said:


> View attachment 3454834


This bag is not authentic.


----------



## s.tighe

Kim Briones said:


> more photos... thanks ladies!


Authentic. But this is f/w 2012 Latte, not Dune. (PS: Don't look for latte on the color charts, it's not there.


----------



## s.tighe

miumiu4me said:


> View attachment 3455854
> View attachment 3455857
> View attachment 3455858
> View attachment 3455859
> View attachment 3455860
> View attachment 3455861
> View attachment 3455862
> View attachment 3455863
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Could you please help with identifying if this is authentic... thanks a million in advance, youve been my saviour so many times in the past.


Authentic f/w 2008 Evergreen


----------



## Kim Briones

s.tighe said:


> Authentic. But this is f/w 2012 Latte, not Dune. (PS: Don't look for latte on the color charts, it's not there.


Yay thank you so much!! ❤️


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## PikaboICU

s.tighe said:


> Authentic. But this is f/w 2012 Latte, not Dune. (PS: Don't look for latte on the color charts, it's not there.



Perhaps you could drop a note to the mod over there.. I did that about Dark Violet for 2012, it too was missing. It's my fave of all the purples & they quickly got it added to the list.
It helps with confusion & incorrect thoughts of fake with missing colors.
I just did a "report" on the post IIRC & they added it pretty darn fast. 
It's a thought anyway. 
CHEERS


----------



## wagers

i am new here, so please redirect me if i am doing this incorrectly. could someone help authenticate this bag for me? Thanks so much!


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Balenciaga experts,

Good evening. How are you today?
Will you please kindly help to authenticate this bag? Thank you!
Item name: Authentic Balenciaga New W/tags
Item #:        131925778535
Seller I.D.:  alisatka 
Link:          http://www.ebay.com/itm/131925778535?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Conni618

wagers said:


> i am new here, so please redirect me if i am doing this incorrectly. could someone help authenticate this bag for me? Thanks so much!



You are in the correct place, but I'm sorry, this is a counterfeit.


----------



## Conni618

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Balenciaga experts,
> 
> Good evening. How are you today?
> Will you please kindly help to authenticate this bag? Thank you!
> Item name: Authentic Balenciaga New W/tags
> Item #:        131925778535
> Seller I.D.:  alisatka
> Link:          http://www.ebay.com/itm/131925778535?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Need a few more photos.  Specifically need to see the front of the tag, bottom line on back of tag, also, rivets, bales in correct orientation.


----------



## Purple6

Hello Lovelies..
Could you please help me authenticate this Bale bag. I hope these are sufficient. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Classic City
Item No: 232066130486
Seller: dbrescia15092012
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/232066130486?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks so much


----------



## s.tighe

ploype said:


> Could someone please authenticate this bag?
> Title: Balenciaga Metallic Edge Classic Mini City Crossbody Bag Black
> Seller: yenclin
> Listing Number: 272358898209
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...f69dafa21:g:HjQAAOSwZVlXt7NQ&autorefresh=true


Authentic


----------



## s.tighe

Purple6 said:


> Hello Lovelies..
> Could you please help me authenticate this Bale bag. I hope these are sufficient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3456174
> View attachment 3456176
> View attachment 3456178
> View attachment 3456180
> View attachment 3456181
> View attachment 3456183
> 
> Classic City
> Item No: 232066130486
> Seller: dbrescia15092012
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/232066130486?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much


You still need a straight-on shot of the rivet, the bale, all lettering on the back of the tag and the back side of the zipper please. It looks like an authentic 2014 beige oryx but we can't be sure until we see all required photos.


----------



## tabolove26

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Balenciaga experts,
> 
> Good evening. How are you today?
> Will you please kindly help to authenticate this bag? Thank you!
> Item name: Authentic Balenciaga New W/tags
> Item #:        131925778535
> Seller I.D.:  alisatka
> Link:          http://www.ebay.com/itm/131925778535?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&
> 
> 
> 
> Conni618 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need a few more photos.  Specifically need to see the front of the tag, bottom line on back of tag, also, rivets, bales in correct orientation.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Conni618,
> Good afternoon.  Thank you for looking into the bag.  I already asked seller for more pictures.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ida-Kathrin

Hi! 

Can you help me authenticate this bag, please?

Item: Balenciaga giant, 2014
Item nr: 173084502752
Link: http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=81714412&ref=conversation&fks=81714412

Thank you! 

-Ida


----------



## anafr

Hello Balenciaga lovers, 

Can you help me to authenticate this bag? Looks fake to me... I asked the seller a certificate from Balenciaga. 
I hope I have posted enough photos.


----------



## ploype

s.tighe said:


> Authentic


Thanks a lot


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



Ida-Kathrin said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this bag, please?
> 
> Item: Balenciaga giant, 2014
> Item nr: 173084502752
> Link: http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=81714412&ref=conversation&fks=81714412
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> -Ida


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



ploype said:


> Thanks a lot


----------



## inna pietkova

Hi!

Can you help me authenticate this bag, please? code-  255412 .1000.k        515859


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## nuee0309

Hi there, I found another 2011 Balenciaga Coquelicot city bag from eBay. I would appreciate some help authenticating it!

Item Number: 291856017225
Seller ID: coolmommaggie
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Authentic-Classic-City-Bag-Coquelicot-F-W-2011-Regular-Hardware/291856017225?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D38618%26meid%3Dc20457883fd44e87b24378c198c8eeab%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D301776713374


----------



## ywcm

Hi, would you help me authorize this mini edge city please? 
I just got it from eBay and there's very little smell, maybe because I'm too sensitive?
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Jira

nuee0309 said:


> Hi there, I found another 2011 Balenciaga Coquelicot city bag from eBay. I would appreciate some help authenticating it!
> 
> Item Number: 291856017225
> Seller ID: coolmommaggie
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Authentic-Classic-City-Bag-Coquelicot-F-W-2011-Regular-Hardware/291856017225?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D38618%26meid%3Dc20457883fd44e87b24378c198c8eeab%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D301776713374
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457928
> View attachment 3457929
> View attachment 3457928
> View attachment 3457929
> View attachment 3457930
> View attachment 3457931
> View attachment 3457932
> View attachment 3457933
> View attachment 3457934
> View attachment 3457935
> View attachment 3457936
> View attachment 3457937



Authentic.


----------



## Jira

ywcm said:


> Hi, would you help me authorize this mini edge city please?
> I just got it from eBay and there's very little smell, maybe because I'm too sensitive?
> Thank you so much in advance!



Authentic. Bbags (especially newer ones) can have a faint leather and finish smell.


----------



## inna pietkova

Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you so much!    Please!Please!


----------



## Lady Laarni

Can you please authenticate.

Item: Authentic Balenciaga City Handbag Red Pourpre With Giant Silver Hardware GSH
Item Number: 142100850085
Seller: fashionibelle
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...850085?hash=item2115dee5a5:g:pXcAAOSwi0RXw6sg

thank you!


----------



## ploype

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it's non authentic


Can you tell me what is a red flag?


----------



## s.tighe

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it's non authentic





ploype said:


> Can you tell me what is a red flag?



I'm curious also.... I inspected again and did not see any red flag


----------



## Jira

Lady Laarni said:


> Can you please authenticate.
> 
> Item: Authentic Balenciaga City Handbag Red Pourpre With Giant Silver Hardware GSH
> Item Number: 142100850085
> Seller: fashionibelle
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...850085?hash=item2115dee5a5:g:pXcAAOSwi0RXw6sg
> 
> thank you!



Authentic.


----------



## Jira

inna pietkova said:


> Hi!
> Can you help me authenticate this bag, please? code-  255412 .1000.k        515859





inna pietkova said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you so much!    Please!Please!



Not ignoring you, I'm not comfortable authenticating Papier styles so hopefully another authenticator can take a look for you.


----------



## Lady Laarni

s.tighe said:


> I'm curious also.... I inspected again and did not see any red flag


uhm I dont see any


Jira said:


> Authentic.


Thanks!


----------



## bagloverny

Hi, can you please help with this authenticating this bag? Many thanks!

Item: Barely Used Balenciaga Black Classic City - Regular Brass Hardware
Item Number: 262608507046
Seller: sungurlx27
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262608507046?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## s.tighe

bagloverny said:


> Hi, can you please help with this authenticating this bag? Many thanks!
> 
> Item: Barely Used Balenciaga Black Classic City - Regular Brass Hardware
> Item Number: 262608507046
> Seller: sungurlx27
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262608507046?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Authentic!


----------



## inna pietkova

Jira said:


> Not ignoring you, I'm not comfortable authenticating Papier styles so hopefully another authenticator can take a look for you.



Thank you very much, I'll wait!


----------



## legyviel

Any opinions on this one? What colour could this be? Thank you!
Item name: Balenciaga Bag - Grey
Item #: 201655690959
Seller I.D.: valerina57a
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201655690959?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## bmwprentice

Could someone help me with this listing.....thanks so much
Item Balenciaga mini city
Item #302055102556
Seller norrmode 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-Mini-City-Bag-GIANT-Gold-First-NEW-/302055102556


----------



## PikaboICU

legyviel said:


> Any opinions on this one? What colour could this be? Thank you!
> Item name: Balenciaga Bag - Grey
> Item #: 201655690959
> Seller I.D.: valerina57a
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201655690959?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



This is non authentic. I'm sure an authenticator will be along eventually to confirm this for you but I didn't want you to buy it, while waiting.



bmwprentice said:


> Could someone help me with this listing.....thanks so much
> Item Balenciaga mini city
> Item #302055102556
> Seller norrmode
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-Mini-City-Bag-GIANT-Gold-First-NEW-/302055102556


These photos are not adequate to authenticate.
If you check post #1 in this thread you will see the appropriate photos.
Inside serial tag- Front & Back, Rivet inside handle, bale that attaches shoulder strap are of utmost importance.


----------



## Cecillieprisfeldt

Hi,

Could you help me.
Is this bag Real?
Could you pls take a look of the Photos and help. Thanks


----------



## Conni618

legyviel said:


> Any opinions on this one? What colour could this be? Thank you!
> Item name: Balenciaga Bag - Grey
> Item #: 201655690959
> Seller I.D.: valerina57a
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201655690959?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



PikaboICU is correct.  This is certainly a counterfeit.  Sorry.


----------



## Conni618

*Cecillieprisfeldt,*

Can't form an opinion without the necessary photos, showing authentication features.  If you can provide them, please come back and try again.  Below is a list of what we need:
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## peacebabe

Sorry im confused..... or did i accidentally quoted wrongly ??? 



s.tighe said:


> I'm curious also.... I inspected again and did not see any red flag


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



inna pietkova said:


> Thank you very much, I'll wait!


----------



## legyviel

Thank you for your help guys, I didn't buy it


----------



## Lady Laarni

Will someone please help me authenticate this.

I think it'll be a good DIY project

Seller: japan_monoshare
Ebay
https://www.ebay.com/itm/311688361453 

Thank you so much!

- Laarni


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Sorry im confused..... or did i accidentally quoted wrongly ???


Hiya peace, if I'm following the post thread correctly, the bag in question is post #2126. S.tighe considered it authentic in post #2138, while you said non-authentic in post # 2145. (I hope I have that right, must confess I find following the posts a bit confusing with the new format!)...


----------



## LostInBal

Lady Laarni said:


> Will someone please help me authenticate this.
> 
> I think it'll be a good DIY project
> 
> Seller: japan_monoshare
> Ebay
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/311688361453
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> - Laarni



Authentic but really faded..


----------



## lindagofnyc

Could you be so kind as to authenticate this balenciaga for me?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/262608395996






The seller is californialove0716
Item 262608395996

Balenciaga City Rose Poudre


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Balenciaga experts,
Good evening.  I hope your day went well.
Will you please kindly help to authenticate this bag?  Thank you in advance.
Item name:  BALENCIAGA City Leather Bag Purse Handbag
Item #:         112116726523
Seller I.D.:    rosalie33945
Link:            http://www.ebay.com/itm/112116726523?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Additional pictures:


----------



## peacebabe

lol ........ i guessed i must ve replied wrongly! Thanks for making things clear my friend!  



muchstuff said:


> Hiya peace, if I'm following the post thread correctly, the bag in question is post #2126. S.tighe considered it authentic in post #2138, while you said non-authentic in post # 2145. (I hope I have that right, must confess I find following the posts a bit confusing with the new format!)...


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> lol ........ i guessed i must ve replied wrongly! Thanks for making things clear my friend!


Glad I could help...I do find this format more confusing than the old one!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## jjkitty

Dear authenticators,

Would you please help me take a look at this velo?  I think it looks fine but want to have a peace of mind. Otherwise I need to return it soon.

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## maruko101

Could someone help me with this bag @_@ many thanks...

Item Name: Balenciaga City dark Night Bag Purse Blue
Item Number: 182244469874
Seller ID:  fool4hotwheel
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-City-dark-Night-Bag-Purse-Blue-/182244469874


----------



## Ida-Kathrin

Hi! 

Can you please hjelp me authenticate this bag? 

Item name: balenciaga city 2014
Link: http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=82133625&ref=conversation&fks=82133625

Thank you for your time! 

-Ida


----------



## cecilie92

Ida-Kathrin said:


> View attachment 3461676
> View attachment 3461675
> View attachment 3461674
> View attachment 3461670
> View attachment 3461672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Can you please hjelp me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item name: balenciaga city 2014
> Link: http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=82133625&ref=conversation&fks=82133625
> 
> Thank you for your time!
> 
> -Ida


Its authenticate, the serial number is real and matches the year.


----------



## Kristinb

Ida-Kathrin said:


> View attachment 3461676
> View attachment 3461675
> View attachment 3461674
> View attachment 3461670
> View attachment 3461672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Can you please hjelp me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item name: balenciaga city 2014
> Link: http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=82133625&ref=conversation&fks=82133625
> 
> Thank you for your time!
> 
> -Ida


It is authenticate, i have the same model and color. The serial number also make sense


----------



## muchstuff

Ida-Kathrin said:


> View attachment 3461676
> View attachment 3461675
> View attachment 3461674
> View attachment 3461670
> View attachment 3461672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Can you please hjelp me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item name: balenciaga city 2014
> Link: http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=82133625&ref=conversation&fks=82133625
> 
> Thank you for your time!
> 
> 
> 
> Kristinb said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is authenticate, i have the same model and color. The serial number also make sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Ida
Click to expand...




cecilie92 said:


> Its authenticate, the serial number is real and matches the year.



Please read the rules on this forum regarding authentication. Authenticators must have a minimum of 500 posts and being active participants on tPF. Ida-Kathrin, all authenticators will be identified as such if you look to the left under their avatar. (FYI, 115748 is the tag code for any regular hardware City).

Please see the link below for info on the proper photos needed to authenticate, you're missing a few....

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## June-

Could you please authenticate this?
Balenciaga Velo RGGH Vert Menthe?
Tia


----------



## Ida-Kathrin

Hi! Here is some additional photos.  
 -Ida


----------



## lindagofnyc

I am searching for my first Balenciaga, pre owned. I was hoping I could get feedback onthe authenticity of this vintage Twiggy on ebay
Seller bgyoshi
Item 331952261944
Also, comments on condition are welcome or style advice
Much obliged!


----------



## PikaboICU

Ida-Kathrin said:


> View attachment 3461945
> View attachment 3461944
> View attachment 3461943
> View attachment 3461941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Here is some additional photos.
> -Ida



I agree with MuchStuff's post above..
In addition to her advice; after viewing the additional photos, I have some concerns with this bag's authenticity.
*Please wait for a veteran authenticator* but in my opinion that bag has red flags.


----------



## anghelq

Hello, 
I bought this at yoogis closet a while back.. Haven't had the chance to have it authenticated. Can you please authenticate? 

Here's the link https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-moutard-lambskin-leather-giant-21-rose-gold-day-bag.html

Thanks..


----------



## Drealtor

Hello.  I just purchased this bag and was wondering if I could get it authenticated.  Thanks so much,
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...-With-Giant-Rose-Gold-Hardware-/262611171688?   I hope I did this correctly.  It is my first time,. If you need anything else please let me know.


----------



## June-

Could you please authenticate this?
Balenciaga Work Giant 21 Rose Gold?
Tia


----------



## LostInBal

jjkitty said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Would you please help me take a look at this velo?  I think it looks fine but want to have a peace of mind. Otherwise I need to return it soon.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3461024
> 
> View attachment 3461025
> 
> View attachment 3461026
> 
> View attachment 3461027
> 
> View attachment 3461029
> 
> View attachment 3461030


Looks authentic to me


----------



## LostInBal

Ida-Kathrin said:


> View attachment 3461676
> View attachment 3461675
> View attachment 3461674
> View attachment 3461670
> View attachment 3461672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Can you please hjelp me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item name: balenciaga city 2014
> Link: http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=82133625&ref=conversation&fks=82133625
> 
> Thank you for your time!
> 
> -Ida


Please,  post photo of rivet,  clear one.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## LostInBal

June- said:


> Could you please authenticate this?
> Balenciaga Velo RGGH Vert Menthe?
> Tia
> 
> View attachment 3461891
> View attachment 3461892
> View attachment 3461893
> View attachment 3461895
> View attachment 3461896
> View attachment 3461897


Looks good to me


----------



## LostInBal

lindagofnyc said:


> I am searching for my first Balenciaga, pre owned. I was hoping I could get feedback onthe authenticity of this vintage Twiggy on ebay
> Seller bgyoshi
> Item 331952261944
> Also, comments on condition are welcome or style advice
> Much obliged!


Authentic


----------



## LostInBal

anghelq said:


> Hello,
> I bought this at yoogis closet a while back.. Haven't had the chance to have it authenticated. Can you please authenticate?
> 
> Here's the link https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-moutard-lambskin-leather-giant-21-rose-gold-day-bag.html
> 
> Thanks..


Looks good to me


----------



## jjkitty

aalinne_72 said:


> Looks authentic to me



Thank you Aalinne_72!!! [emoji8]. Much appreciated!!


----------



## Drealtor

Hello Authenticators.
I am so excited to be purchasing my first Balenciaga bag.  Can you please confirm its authenticity?  Thanks so much for you time.  I posted this request yesterday but don't think I did it right so I am sorry for posting again but am new to this and trying to figure it out.  thanks again


----------



## muchstuff

Drealtor said:


> Hello Authenticators.
> I am so excited to be purchasing my first Balenciaga bag.  Can you please confirm its authenticity?  Thanks so much for you time.  I posted this request yesterday but don't think I did it right so I am sorry for posting again but am new to this and trying to figure it out.  thanks again


Hi, you're missing some of the required pics. Please see link below and repost with all pics close and clear, I'm sure someone will help you out!

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Drealtor

muchstuff said:


> Hi, you're missing some of the required pics. Please see link below and repost with all pics close and clear, I'm sure someone will help you out!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


Thanks so much for you help.  I went off pics that were posted in sale listing.  I will wait to receive it and take better pics.  Thanks again


----------



## LostInBal

jjkitty said:


> Thank you Aalinne_72!!! [emoji8]. Much appreciated!!


Pleased to help you!


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Balenciaga experts,
Good evening. I hope your day went well.
Will you please kindly help to authenticate this bag? Thank you in advance.
Item name: BALENCIAGA City Leather Bag Purse Handbag
Item #: 112116726523
Seller I.D.:  rosalie33945
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112116726523?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Additional pictures:


----------



## muchstuff

Drealtor said:


> Thanks so much for you help.  I went off pics that were posted in sale listing.  I will wait to receive it and take better pics.  Thanks again


My pleasure!


----------



## muchstuff

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Balenciaga experts,
> Good evening. I hope your day went well.
> Will you please kindly help to authenticate this bag? Thank you in advance.
> Item name: BALENCIAGA City Leather Bag Purse Handbag
> Item #: 112116726523
> Seller I.D.:  rosalie33945
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112116726523?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Additional pictures:




Your additional pics are too small to see clearly. Close ups of the bale, rivet and zipper head would be helpful. Apparently there area lot of fake K tags out there so good pics are a must!


----------



## lindagofnyc

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic


Thank you! Now, to buy or not to buy....


----------



## _vyc

Hello!  Can someone help me look at this bag?  I'm interested in a Balenciaga work from Ann's Fabulous Finds.  I know AFF is super trusted, but I just wanted to double check.  I've requested additional photos of the bale, rivet, and zipper.  I'll post those when/if I receive them.  Thank you so much!  

Item Name: BALENCIAGA 2006 SAPIN WORK
Item Number: BG.K0315.02
Seller ID: Ann's Fabulous Finds
Link: http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/products/bg-k0315-02-balenciaga-2006-sapin-work


----------



## LostInBal

_vyc said:


> Hello!  Can someone help me look at this bag?  I'm interested in a Balenciaga work from Ann's Fabulous Finds.  I know AFF is super trusted, but I just wanted to double check.  I've requested additional photos of the bale, rivet, and zipper.  I'll post those when/if I receive them.  Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA 2006 SAPIN WORK
> Item Number: BG.K0315.02
> Seller ID: Ann's Fabulous Finds
> Link: http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/products/bg-k0315-02-balenciaga-2006-sapin-work


Not all the photos required for authentication but this seller is reputable and the bag is authentic: 06 F/W Sapin green work.


----------



## LostInBal

lindagofnyc said:


> Thank you! Now, to buy or not to buy....


 Only if it makes your soul sing!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## June-

aalinne_72 said:


> Looks good to me



An authenticator could confirm please?


----------



## peacebabe

As what aalinne_72 said. It looks fine 



June- said:


> An authenticator could confirm please?


----------



## June-

peacebabe said:


> As what aalinne_72 said. It looks fine


I hope I have not offended anyone. 
I only read in the rules that users with specified "authenticator" can do it and wondered confirmation by one of them.


----------



## benny92

hi, can you please help me to authenticate this Balenciaga day?
thanks
Item Name: balenciaga day
Item Number:140442-4460 K-538735
Seller ID:
Link:


----------



## peacebabe

Im pretty sure nobody will feel offended as you are a new pf member. There are a bunch of lovely members here who kindly help out as they can understand the importance of getting a bag authenticated ASAP. If you stay long enough, you will know who are the ones as qualified as an Authenticator 



June- said:


> I hope I have not offended anyone.
> I only read in the rules that users with specified "authenticator" can do it and wondered confirmation by one of them.


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Im pretty sure nobody will feel offended as you are a new pf member. There are a bunch of lovely members here who kindly help out as they can understand the importance of getting a bag authenticated ASAP. If you stay long enough, you will know who are the ones as qualified as an Authenticator





June- said:


> I hope I have not offended anyone.
> I only read in the rules that users with specified "authenticator" can do it and wondered confirmation by one of them.



I may have caused some confusion by pointing out that the authenticators will have the word under their avatar. While this is true, there are, as peacebabe says, other very knowledgeable PFers who are kind enough to help out and who they are will become evident the longer you read the threads. I pointed out the authenticator label to help those new to the forum and to hopefully have them wait to hear from someone who has "done time" on tPF so that they will get as dependable an answer as possible.
 Very occasionally you will see someone trying to take advantage of tPF to legitimize a fake bag (For example, they may post and have a friend answer, saying the fake is legitimate). I believe this could be one of the reasons that tPF states that you must have in excess of 500 posts to offer your opinion. The forum does take authentication very seriously and while there may be people with less posts who have a wide knowledge of the brand, longevity on tPF is one way of helping to assure that the person authenticating has a true interest and is not going to confuse the issue with well-meaning but possibly erroneous opinions. Hope this long-winded explanation helps!


----------



## wongy74

Is this authentic?  It doesn't seem like Balenciagas I've seen before but I'm no expert. Thanks!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. It's a Men's Day



wongy74 said:


> View attachment 3463861
> View attachment 3463862
> View attachment 3463864
> View attachment 3463865
> View attachment 3463866
> View attachment 3463867
> 
> 
> Is this authentic?  It doesn't seem like Balenciagas I've seen before but I'm no expert. Thanks!


----------



## legyviel

What about this rather dirty day?  Thanks in advance.
Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA Giant Day bag GSH Curry yellow agneau - nice condition!
Item Number: 252531535627
Seller ID: tailortrash
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...535627?hash=item3acc0d6f0b:g:ZvsAAOSwxg5X0b2m


----------



## benny92

hi, can someone tell me if this balenciaga day is fake or original? 
thank you so much


----------



## loubsandlulu

Item Name: Balenciaga Pink City
Item Number: 291868758433
Seller ID: d_nuwayhid
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291868758433?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Just wondering if there are any red flags. Thank you!


----------



## bagloverny

Can you please help authenticate this bag? Thank you very much. 

Item Name: NWT Authentic Balenciaga 2015 Classic City Black Motorocycle Bag
Item Number: 
152223454393
Seller ID: appple
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/15222345439...9fcf375e689&bu=44204031973&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu


----------



## Purple6

Hello..Could you kindly autheticate this Bale bag
Many Thanks in advance 
Sorry these all the photos listed
Balenciaga Motorcylce
Item No: 272367668965
Seller: clarissawoo
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/272367668965?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## ddebartolo

Hi may I please have this authenticated? 

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/262617548257

Item name: Balenciaga Classic Town bag black shoulder bag 

Site: eBay
Seller: gmieir1028
Item number: 262617548257
Thank you!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Hello ladies, I'm pretty sure that this bag is fake.  May I please get confirmation so that I can advise the seller & start the return process 

Site: ebay - link http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-Metallic-Edge-Large-City-Leather-Bag-/122114203035?
Seller: textbooksjuliet
Item number: 122114203035
Additional pictures:-


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## panopticoon

Hi may I please have this authenticated?

It looks authentic but I'm just concerned about how shiny the leather is.  What is going on with Balenciaga's recent leathers?

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152223454393

Item name: NWT Authentic Balenciaga 2015 Classic City Black Motorocycle Bag Barney's $1985

Site: eBay
Seller: appple
Item number: 152223454393


Thank you!


----------



## LostInBal

jeanstohandbags said:


> Hello ladies, I'm pretty sure that this bag is fake.  May I please get confirmation so that I can advise the seller & start the return process
> 
> Site: ebay - link http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-Metallic-Edge-Large-City-Leather-Bag-/122114203035?
> Seller: textbooksjuliet
> Item number: 122114203035
> Additional pictures:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464661
> View attachment 3464662
> View attachment 3464664
> View attachment 3464665
> View attachment 3464667
> View attachment 3464668
> View attachment 3464669
> View attachment 3464670
> View attachment 3464671


Yes, it's fake. So sorry for you, at least you can return it!


----------



## LostInBal

panopticoon said:


> Hi may I please have this authenticated?
> 
> It looks authentic but I'm just concerned about how shiny the leather is.  What is going on with Balenciaga's recent leathers?
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152223454393
> 
> Item name: NWT Authentic Balenciaga 2015 Classic City Black Motorocycle Bag Barney's $1985
> 
> Site: eBay
> Seller: appple
> Item number: 152223454393
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Looks good to me.
About the shiny leather is because of a kind of varnish finish coat they add to prevent color fadding.


----------



## LostInBal

benny92 said:


> hi, can someone tell me if this balenciaga day is fake or original?
> thank you so much


Authentic to me


----------



## LostInBal

bagloverny said:


> Can you please help authenticate this bag? Thank you very much.
> 
> Item Name: NWT Authentic Balenciaga 2015 Classic City Black Motorocycle Bag
> Item Number:
> 152223454393
> Seller ID: appple
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/15222345439...9fcf375e689&bu=44204031973&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu


Looks good but light on pics is not good enough.  You should ask seller for better ones of rivet, bale and back side serial leather tag.


----------



## LostInBal

Purple6 said:


> View attachment 3464636
> View attachment 3464637
> View attachment 3464638
> View attachment 3464639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello..Could you kindly autheticate this Bale bag
> Many Thanks in advance
> Sorry these all the photos listed
> Balenciaga Motorcylce
> Item No: 272367668965
> Seller: clarissawoo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/272367668965?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Very fake


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> Yes, it's fake. So sorry for you, at least you can return it!



Thank you very much aalinne, hoping the return goes smoothly, waiting now for the seller to respond, thanks again x


----------



## MishaTo

....


----------



## ponypie

Hi authenticators! May I check with you about this bag? I don't think there's a bale for the courier, but do I need to ask for a pic of a rivet? Thanks 

Item name: ink (I think!) courier
Item number: 282160708514
Seller: blackjicky3
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-COURIER-BAG-EXTRA-LARGE-PURPLE-NWOT-/282160708514


----------



## lindagofnyc

Could you be so kind as to authenticate this balenciaga for me?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/262608395996















The seller is californialove0716
Item 262608395996

Balenciaga City Rose Poudre
Forgive me for reposting this, I am just hoping someone would be kind enough to review it for me. Thanks


----------



## lindagofnyc

aalinne_72 said:


> Only if it makes your soul sing!!



Bought it! Lalalala!


----------



## Drealtor

Hello...I just received my Balenciaga Velo today. (at least I hope so).  Can you please tell me if it is authentic....The zipper feels a little stiff.  Thank you so much.. I truly appreciate your time.


----------



## MichelleJP

My Aunt gave me this while culling one of her closets. She said is was purchased in Naples, FL when she lived there in the 90's. Just wondering your opinion of authenticity. I tried to follow the photo guidelines. However, the closure is a snap. There is not a metal bale and the back of the tag is just plain leather. The card that was in the purse opens to care instructions written in French, German, English and Italian.
Thanks you,
Michelle


----------



## muchstuff

Drealtor said:


> Hello...I just received my Balenciaga Velo today. (at least I hope so).  Can you please tell me if it is authentic....The zipper feels a little stiff.  Thank you so much.. I truly appreciate your time.


Can you make sure your key pics are straight on and close up? The bale, the rivet, the front and back of the tag (including the "made in italy" on the back of the tag) and the back of the zipper head (too blurry)? Sorry to do this to you again, but the authenticators really do need the best pics possible.


----------



## ddebartolo

Hello again, it seems my post was overlooked. Can someone kindly please authenticate this Balenciaga Town bag for me?

Link: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/262617548257

Item name: Balenciaga Classic Town bag black shoulder bag 

Seller ID: gmieir1028

Item number: 262617548257

Thank you.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## PikaboICU

ddebartolo said:


> Hello again, it seems my post was overlooked. Can someone kindly please authenticate this Balenciaga Town bag for me?
> 
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/262617548257
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Classic Town bag black shoulder bag
> 
> Seller ID: gmieir1028
> 
> Item number: 262617548257
> 
> Thank you.



I don't see any red flags with this bag thus far, however, you need to post a photo of both the rivet & the bale to judge authenticity.
There are examples of the needed photos in post #1 at the start of this thread.


----------



## muchstuff

ddebartolo said:


> Hello again, it seems my post was overlooked. Can someone kindly please authenticate this Balenciaga Town bag for me?
> 
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/262617548257
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Classic Town bag black shoulder bag
> 
> Seller ID: gmieir1028
> 
> Item number: 262617548257
> 
> Thank you.


I'm guessing that the reason your post wasn't answered was because all of the required pics aren't posted. Due to volume the authenticators answer posts with correct photos only. Here's a link that'll show you what photos are needed. You're missing a clear close shot of the bale, the rivet, and the back of the zipper head. Contact the seller, post the new pics and reference your original post number with the eBay link ...someone will help you!

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## ddebartolo

Thank you both!


----------



## PikaboICU

ponypie said:


> Hi authenticators! May I check with you about this bag? I don't think there's a bale for the courier, but do I need to ask for a pic of a rivet? Thanks
> 
> Item name: ink (I think!) courier
> Item number: 282160708514
> Seller: blackjicky3
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-COURIER-BAG-EXTRA-LARGE-PURPLE-NWOT-/282160708514



This is indeed an stunning Ink Courier! It's genuine in my opinion but you can wait for confirmation from a more experienced authenticator if you like. 
That's a beauty!


----------



## muchstuff

ddebartolo said:


> Thank you both!


Glad to help!


----------



## ddebartolo

ddebartolo said:


> Hello again, it seems my post was overlooked. Can someone kindly please authenticate this Balenciaga Town bag for me?
> 
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/262617548257
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Classic Town bag black shoulder bag
> 
> Seller ID: gmieir1028
> 
> Item number: 262617548257
> 
> Thank you.



Here are a few more required pics:


----------



## ddebartolo

ddebartolo said:


> Here are a few more required pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465285
> View attachment 3465286
> View attachment 3465287



And here is the final required pic: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I REALLY appreciate the time and help you ladies have spent on me. I have no idea how to authenticate Bal's lol


----------



## PikaboICU

ddebartolo said:


> And here is the final required pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465288
> 
> 
> I REALLY appreciate the time and help you ladies have spent on me. I have no idea how to authenticate Bal's lol


No problem, I know Muchstuff enjoys helping as much (if not more) than I do. 
I will say everything looks good to me but wait for a senior authenticator to give their opinion. There's one tiny detail that's raising a brow for me personally but it might just be a harmless anomaly or an angle issue etc... 
You did great with the photos- I believe you've got them all now.. Nice job!


----------



## muchstuff

PikaboICU said:


> No problem, I know Muchstuff enjoys helping as much (if not more) than I do.
> I will say everything looks good to me but wait for a senior authenticator to give their opinion. There's one tiny detail that's raising a brow for me personally but it might just be a harmless anomaly or an angle issue etc...
> You did great with the photos- I believe you've got them all now.. Nice job!


Just trying to help get the correct pics, totally not an authenicator!


----------



## ponypie

PikaboICU said:


> This is indeed an stunning Ink Courier! It's genuine in my opinion but you can wait for confirmation from a more experienced authenticator if you like.
> That's a beauty!



Thank u PikabolCU!!  I did have a teensy doubt if it was ink because it looks much smoother than most pictures of ink I've seen. But yes it's so pretty!


----------



## bagloverny

Still on the hunt for a black Bal bag. Can you please help with this bag. I've added additional pics from the seller. Thanks so much for everyone's help!

Item name: Balenciaga Black City Bag
Seller ID: sunnyng1
Item number: 112126305775
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112126305775?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





View attachment 3465592


----------



## lobeey

Hi , would like to ask does oem authentic equals to authentic ? [emoji4] Thanks !


----------



## PikaboICU

lobeey said:


> Hi , would like to ask does oem authentic equals to authentic ? [emoji4] Thanks !



That's a new one.. I haven't seen OEM used for bags before, (perhaps somebody else has?).. It stands for Original Equipment Manufacturer and is normally used to describe auto parts, electronics & that type of thing.
I would assume it means authentic as it does whenever it's used with anything else BUT when in doubt ask the seller..


----------



## lobeey

Okayy ! Thank you @pikabolCU for explaining [emoji4][emoji7]


----------



## chulchee4

Black/bronze Balenciaga City Bag, possibly from 2012 collection. Please authenticate!

Thanks


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## chunai0322

Please help to authenticate this bag.. thank you!!!
Item Name: NEW Balenciaga Papier A6 Zip Around Plate Leather Handbag Black Cross Body Bag
Item Number:122099593492
Seller ID: readysetwear
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/122099593492?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## bagloverny

Hi all, not sure if my post was missed so just wanted to repost in case. Thanks in advance for your help with this bag!

Item name: Balenciaga Black City Bag
Seller ID: sunnyng1
Item number: 112126305775
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112126305775?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Additional pics from the seller:


----------



## bmwprentice

Item name- Balenciaga mini
Seller id- cakeworld007 
Item number- 302072343006
Link-. http://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Mi...raphite-No-Fix-Price-/302072343006?nav=SEARCH
Thank you so much
Em


----------



## Drealtor

Please disregard....I just saw a response that I didn't see before.  I will take new pics and post again,  TY


----------



## Drealtor

muchstuff said:


> Can you make sure your key pics are straight on and close up? The bale, the rivet, the front and back of the tag (including the "made in italy" on the back of the tag) and the back of the zipper head (too blurry)? Sorry to do this to you again, but the authenticators really do need the best pics possible.


I am so sorry, but I reposted a request for authentication because I never saw this response. ...I will take new pics,, sorry to have wasted your time w. bad pics.  I didn't realize they were blurry when uploading them.  Thanks again


----------



## muchstuff

Drealtor said:


> I am so sorry, but I reposted a request for authentication because I never saw this response. ...I will take new pics,, sorry to have wasted your time w. bad pics.  I didn't realize they were blurry when uploading them.  Thanks again


No worries...I find with this new format that it's easy to miss a post. The thread opens up to the last post read, and unless you go through every subsequent post before you answer there's always a chance that someone has already replied. Frustrating at times!


----------



## Drealtor

I hope this pics are better....thanks again,


----------



## muchstuff

Drealtor said:


> I hope this pics are better....thanks again,


You're missing the rivet...hopefully someone will chime in soon!


----------



## Drealtor

muchstuff said:


> You're missing the rivet...hopefully someone will chime in soon!


Soooo sorry.  here you go


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, im sorry that i'm not able to authenticate the Old Balenciaga (BB) range



MichelleJP said:


> My Aunt gave me this while culling one of her closets. She said is was purchased in Naples, FL when she lived there in the 90's. Just wondering your opinion of authenticity. I tried to follow the photo guidelines. However, the closure is a snap. There is not a metal bale and the back of the tag is just plain leather. The card that was in the purse opens to care instructions written in French, German, English and Italian.
> Thanks you,
> Michelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465209
> View attachment 3465210
> View attachment 3465211
> View attachment 3465212
> View attachment 3465213
> View attachment 3465214


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



ddebartolo said:


> And here is the final required pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465288
> 
> 
> I REALLY appreciate the time and help you ladies have spent on me. I have no idea how to authenticate Bal's lol


----------



## peacebabe

Dear ladies! Really appreciate your help in anyway here. Im a little tight in my schedule recently as busy with my brother's coming wedding + i had unfortunately injured my knee. I promise to stay tune as much as i can.

You guys are real angels !! 



muchstuff said:


> Just trying to help get the correct pics, totally not an authenicator!





PikaboICU said:


> No problem, I know Muchstuff enjoys helping as much (if not more) than I do.
> I will say everything looks good to me but wait for a senior authenticator to give their opinion. There's one tiny detail that's raising a brow for me personally but it might just be a harmless anomaly or an angle issue etc...
> You did great with the photos- I believe you've got them all now.. Nice job!


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag. Did you buy?



ponypie said:


> Hi authenticators! May I check with you about this bag? I don't think there's a bale for the courier, but do I need to ask for a pic of a rivet? Thanks
> 
> Item name: ink (I think!) courier
> Item number: 282160708514
> Seller: blackjicky3
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-COURIER-BAG-EXTRA-LARGE-PURPLE-NWOT-/282160708514


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



Drealtor said:


> I hope this pics are better....thanks again,


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



bmwprentice said:


> Item name- Balenciaga mini
> Seller id- cakeworld007
> Item number- 302072343006
> Link-. http://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Mi...raphite-No-Fix-Price-/302072343006?nav=SEARCH
> Thank you so much
> Em


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos for authentication. Make sure photos are in CORRECT angle, SHARP & VISIBLE. 

No reply if photos don't meet authentication requirements



bagloverny said:


> Hi all, not sure if my post was missed so just wanted to repost in case. Thanks in advance for your help with this bag!
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Black City Bag
> Seller ID: sunnyng1
> Item number: 112126305775
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112126305775?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Additional pics from the seller:
> View attachment 3465938
> View attachment 3465940
> View attachment 3465941
> View attachment 3465942





chulchee4 said:


> Black/bronze Balenciaga City Bag, possibly from 2012 collection. Please authenticate!
> 
> Thanks





chunai0322 said:


> Please help to authenticate this bag.. thank you!!!
> Item Name: NEW Balenciaga Papier A6 Zip Around Plate Leather Handbag Black Cross Body Bag
> Item Number:122099593492
> Seller ID: readysetwear
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/122099593492?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## ponypie

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag. Did you buy?



Hi peacebabe! No it ended unsold... I'm still thinking about it. I recently bought an officier city and the ink color is quite similar I think. But I've always wanted one - and I like the courier, it would be my biggest b-bag yet!

Thanks for replying and I hope your knee recovers soon!


----------



## muchstuff

Drealtor said:


> Soooo sorry.  here you go





peacebabe said:


> Dear ladies! Really appreciate your help in anyway here. Im a little tight in my schedule recently as busy with my brother's coming wedding + i had unfortunately injured my knee. I promise to stay tune as much as i can.
> 
> You guys are real angels !!


Congrats on your brother's wedding and oh no! re: the knee...hope it's better soon!


----------



## muchstuff

ponypie said:


> Hi peacebabe! No it ended unsold... I'm still thinking about it. I recently bought an officier city and the ink color is quite similar I think. But I've always wanted one - and I like the courier, it would be my biggest b-bag yet!
> 
> Thanks for replying and I hope your knee recovers soon!


I've recently bought an 08 marine courier (same size as the ink one you're looking at). Incredible bag, I love it...


----------



## Drealtor

peacebabe said:


> Hello, im sorry that i'm not able to authenticate the Old Balenciaga (BB) range


I am a little ok a lot confused....lol  are you saying you can't authenticate my bag the Anthracite Velo w/rose gold hardware?


----------



## Drealtor

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag


Thanks so much.,,..I appreciate your time...


----------



## ddebartolo

Hi, would you kindly please authenticate this Town bag, thanks in advance 

Item name: Balenciaga Town

Seller ID: gmieir1028

Item number: 262617548257

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/262617548257?_mwBanner=1

Here are a few more if he required pics as well:


----------



## iluvbags11

Hello dear authenticators! I finally decided to get an old school chevre leather instead of the new ones. The leather is amazingly soft! Could you please tell me if this is authentic? 
Thank you!


----------



## iluvbags11

One last picture.


----------



## ponypie

muchstuff said:


> I've recently bought an 08 marine courier (same size as the ink one you're looking at). Incredible bag, I love it...



Hello muchstuff! So glad to hear you've used and love the courier! I only got to try it on at a consignment store. Loved how it draped, it was so comfortable on. And I like that it has a zip - many bags that shape don't seem to, haha

08 marine is beautiful - it has a mystery that's lacking in 07


----------



## QuinnCanada

Hi!
Can someone help me authenticate this bag bought on eBay please...

Item Name: Balenciaga Part Time Giant Blue Silver Hardware Rare
Item Number: 322248728826
Seller ID: wolfiexo
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Part-Time-Giant-Blue-Silver-Hardware-RARE-/322248728826?txnId=0

PS the last photo shows the leather falling apart leaving dried 'dusty' flakes...

Thank you!


----------



## chesca12

Hi girls could you help me authenticate this Balenciaga city giant silver hardware, seller has assured me in the real deal but I'm abit unsure 

Item name : Balenciaga lamb skin city satchel silver giant studs 
Seller id : coral-amour-vintage 
Item number : 112125756979
Link : http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga-...%3A3279d1f41570a2af147672a3ffffa152%7Ciid%3A1

Many thanks in advance, I've been stung before buying a fake bal so hopefully have more luck with this one!


----------



## muchstuff

ponypie said:


> Hello muchstuff! So glad to hear you've used and love the courier! I only got to try it on at a consignment store. Loved how it draped, it was so comfortable on. And I like that it has a zip - many bags that shape don't seem to, haha
> 
> 08 marine is beautiful - it has a mystery that's lacking in 07


Ink is as beautiful IMHO...Even at 5"1' I didn't find the courier to swamp me although it definitely looks over-sized on my frame. Can't imagine what the larger size would look like!


----------



## lindagofnyc

Last try Balenciaga Gals please

Balenciaga city in the rose poudre light pink 
Will come with brand new fluff ball 
10.0" height x 15.0" width x 5.5" 
This bag is in excellent condition
Has light wear on two corners of the bag
Handles are in good condition with light wear
Comes with mirror & receipt 
Will ship priority mail with 
	

		
			
		

		
	












http://m.ebay.com/itm/262627574248

Ebay seller
http://m.ebay.com/itm/262627574248


----------



## Jira

QuinnCanada said:


> View attachment 3467987
> View attachment 3467986
> 
> Hi!
> Can someone help me authenticate this bag bought on eBay please...
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Part Time Giant Blue Silver Hardware Rare
> Item Number: 322248728826
> Seller ID: wolfiexo
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Part-Time-Giant-Blue-Silver-Hardware-RARE-/322248728826?txnId=0
> 
> PS the last photo shows the leather falling apart leaving dried 'dusty' flakes...
> 
> Thank you!



Looks good.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Jira

iluvbags11 said:


> View attachment 3467576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One last picture.



Looks good.


----------



## Jira

chesca12 said:


> Hi girls could you help me authenticate this Balenciaga city giant silver hardware, seller has assured me in the real deal but I'm abit unsure
> 
> Item name : Balenciaga lamb skin city satchel silver giant studs
> Seller id : coral-amour-vintage
> Item number : 112125756979
> Link : http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga-Lamb-Skin-Giant-City-Satchel-Bag-Silver-Studs-Purple-With-Mirror-/112125756979?hash=item1a1b374633:g:4NEAAOSwGtRX0Hn3&_trkparms=pageci%3Aca1cfd37-7bf5-11e6-b576-74dbd180cf63%7Cparentrq%3A3279d1f41570a2af147672a3ffffa152%7Ciid%3A1
> 
> Many thanks in advance, I've been stung before buying a fake bal so hopefully have more luck with this one!



Looks ok so far, need pics of the bale and rivet to be 100% sure.


----------



## Jira

ddebartolo said:


> Hi, would you kindly please authenticate this Town bag, thanks in advance
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Town
> 
> Seller ID: gmieir1028
> 
> Item number: 262617548257
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/262617548257?_mwBanner=1
> 
> Here are a few more if he required pics as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467121
> View attachment 3467122
> View attachment 3467125



Looks ok to me.


----------



## Jira

lindagofnyc said:


> Last try Balenciaga Gals please
> 
> Balenciaga city in the rose poudre light pink
> Will come with brand new fluff ball
> 10.0" height x 15.0" width x 5.5"
> This bag is in excellent condition
> Has light wear on two corners of the bag
> Handles are in good condition with light wear
> Comes with mirror & receipt
> Will ship priority mail with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468389
> View attachment 3468390
> View attachment 3468392
> View attachment 3468393
> View attachment 3468395
> View attachment 3468396
> View attachment 3468397
> View attachment 3468398
> View attachment 3468399
> 
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/262627574248
> 
> Ebay seller
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/262627574248



Looks fine so far, would prefer a shot of the bale.


----------



## lindagofnyc

Please forgive me, what is the bale?


----------



## muchstuff

muchstuff said:


> Ink is as beautiful IMHO...Even at 5"1' I didn't find the courier to swamp me although it definitely looks over-sized on my frame. Can't imagine what the larger size would look like!


Ummm, make that 5' 1"  otherwise very odd...


----------



## muchstuff

lindagofnyc said:


> Please forgive me, what is the bale?


Twisty metal piece, looks kind of like a coat hanger, at the end of the strap. Pic should be flat and full on, not at an angle.


----------



## lindagofnyc

Thanks


----------



## nikkifresh2

Item name: shoulder
Item number: 252509666825
Seller: jadeko3
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252509666825?redirect=mobile

Please authenticate. Any idea of year and color?  Thanks!!


----------



## Jira

nikkifresh2 said:


> Item name: shoulder
> Item number: 252509666825
> Seller: jadeko3
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252509666825?redirect=mobile
> 
> Please authenticate. Any idea of year and color?  Thanks!!


Authentic 2006 Lilac Shoulder.


----------



## lindagofnyc

Sheesh! I found another city bag, that looks like it may be in better condition. If you don't mind, please take a look

http://www.ebay.com/itm/122102093890?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT












Please let me know if there is enough to go by. Thank you ever so much!


----------



## Jira

lindagofnyc said:


> Sheesh! I found another city bag, that looks like it may be in better condition. If you don't mind, please take a look
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/122102093890?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> View attachment 3468625
> View attachment 3468626
> View attachment 3468627
> View attachment 3468628
> View attachment 3468629
> View attachment 3468630
> View attachment 3468632
> View attachment 3468633
> View attachment 3468634
> 
> 
> Please let me know if there is enough to go by. Thank you ever so much!



Authentic.


----------



## lindagofnyc

Much obliged! I know the brilliant colors are key, but I'm a pink lady this season


----------



## iluvbags11

Jira said:


> Looks good.


Thank you Jira! I really appreciate it.


----------



## lindagofnyc

muchstuff said:


> Twisty metal piece, looks kind of like a coat hanger, at the end of the strap. Pic should be flat and full on, not at an angle.



Here is the bale. What do you think about the authenticity?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## QuinnCanada

Jira said:


> Looks good.


Thanks so much for your help Jira! 
I'd be super disappointed if it was not authentic. Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## lindagofnyc

If someone would be so kind as to review the bale I posted above. I am buying this bag, so fingers crossed!


----------



## sunsh1ne

Requesting authentication. Thanks

Item Name:
Auth Balenciaga City dark Night Bag Purse Blue 115748 2WAY bag

Item Number:162205932371
Seller ID:jasminefifi13
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/162205932371


----------



## LouiseLMadsen

Hey 
I need some help with the authenticity of this Balenciaga bag: 

Item Name:* Balenciaga bag in Argent lambskin (agneau), from the 2008 pre-A/W collection *
Item Number: 168028 - 213048 
Seller ID: Tailortash 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252531507285


----------



## Reamie

Hi all, I had a bag that was kindly authenticated with the help of this forum, but I've just noticed that the mirror of the bag doesn't seem to be proper glass. So now I'm completely bothered! Would anyone be able to help? Should it be proper glass? Thank you in advance for any help!


----------



## cmjackson2010

I was gifted this bag from my aunt who was cleaning out her purse closet. Not sure if it's authentic, and it's a bit heavy.


----------



## marlavee

Hello can you please authenticate..
Item name: Balenciaga Town
Item number: 240578 . 3111 . 002123
Also if info is available, would you kindly provide the year/ exact color and season? I've been told it was purchased in 2010. My sister gave this to me but she no longer has the receipt or the authenticity card. Thanks so much!


----------



## Jira

sunsh1ne said:


> Requesting authentication. Thanks
> 
> Item Name:
> Auth Balenciaga City dark Night Bag Purse Blue 115748 2WAY bag
> 
> Item Number:162205932371
> Seller ID:jasminefifi13
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/162205932371
> View attachment 3469564
> View attachment 3469565
> View attachment 3469566
> View attachment 3469567



Authentic.


----------



## Jira

LouiseLMadsen said:


> Hey
> I need some help with the authenticity of this Balenciaga bag:
> 
> Item Name:* Balenciaga bag in Argent lambskin (agneau), from the 2008 pre-A/W collection *
> Item Number: 168028 - 213048
> Seller ID: Tailortash
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252531507285



Authentic.


----------



## Jira

Reamie said:


> Hi all, I had a bag that was kindly authenticated with the help of this forum, but I've just noticed that the mirror of the bag doesn't seem to be proper glass. So now I'm completely bothered! Would anyone be able to help? Should it be proper glass? Thank you in advance for any help!



The mirror is like any other small mirror, not sure what you mean by proper glass. If you have the bag on hand, feel free to take new pictures and post for authentication and ease of mind.


----------



## Jira

cmjackson2010 said:


> View attachment 3470042
> View attachment 3470041
> View attachment 3470040
> View attachment 3470038
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was gifted this bag from my aunt who was cleaning out her purse closet. Not sure if it's authentic, and it's a bit heavy.



Not familiar w/ this style, but front of the tag looks good so far. Need a pic of the back of the tag (should have numbers and "made in italy" stamped).


----------



## Jira

marlavee said:


> Hello can you please authenticate..
> Item name: Balenciaga Town
> Item number: 240578 . 3111 . 002123
> Also if info is available, would you kindly provide the year/ exact color and season? I've been told it was purchased in 2010. My sister gave this to me but she no longer has the receipt or the authenticity card. Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470058
> View attachment 3470059
> View attachment 3470060
> View attachment 3470061
> View attachment 3470062
> View attachment 3470063
> View attachment 3470064
> View attachment 3470065
> View attachment 3470066



The bag pictured is authentic.


----------



## LouiseLMadsen

Hey 
I need some help with the authenticity of this Balenciaga bag: 

Item Name:* BALENCIAGA Shoulder Bag City 2Way Pinks Leathe*
Item Number: 7053115749
Seller ID: japan_monoshare 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/311699327322?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## nikkifresh2

Item: purple city 
Seller: lynne2429
Item number: 131941180786
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131941180786?redirect=mobile

Thanks!


----------



## LouiseLMadsen

Hey 
I need some help with the authenticity of this Balenciaga bag: 

Item Name:*  BALENCIAGA THE CITY HAND BAG SHOULDER STRAP GRAY SUEDE MADE IN ITALY*
Item Number: 11574812870 -002123
Seller ID: architecturalfame
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162203803166?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## LouiseLMadsen

Hey again 
I need some help with another authenticity of this Balenciaga bag: 

Item Name: Balenciaga City Bag Pre-Owned 2009
Item Number: 18120 - 115748
Seller ID: wetkandy
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...69341b2&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=152243010055


----------



## Reamie

Jira said:


> The mirror is like any other small mirror, not sure what you mean by proper glass. If you have the bag on hand, feel free to take new pictures and post for authentication and ease of mind.



Thank you! Here they are! Any help would be greatly appreciated, it's a metallic!


----------



## PikaboICU

nikkifresh2 said:


> Item: purple city
> Seller: lynne2429
> Item number: 131941180786
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131941180786?redirect=mobile
> 
> Thanks!




Oddly enough I posted this bag over in the _Balenciaga Finds_ thread.
This is a 2004 Eggplant and it's a highly collectable bag. One of the best purples ever..
Everything showing in that listing points to authentic.
That's a great rare find.. Lucky you!


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



Reamie said:


> Thank you! Here they are! Any help would be greatly appreciated, it's a metallic!


----------



## pookybear

Hello! Please help to authenticate this bag, thank you! 

Item Name: BALENCIAGA CLASSIC METALLIC EDGE IRIDESCENT CITY - NWT STUNNING 
Seller: alfa5970
Item: 191976001155
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/191976001155


----------



## Jira

pookybear said:


> Hello! Please help to authenticate this bag, thank you!
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA CLASSIC METALLIC EDGE IRIDESCENT CITY - NWT STUNNING
> Seller: alfa5970
> Item: 191976001155
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/191976001155



Looks fine so far, need a clear shot of the rivet.


----------



## Jira

LouiseLMadsen said:


> Hey again
> I need some help with another authenticity of this Balenciaga bag:
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City Bag Pre-Owned 2009
> Item Number: 18120 - 115748
> Seller ID: wetkandy
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-City-Bag-Pre-Owned-2009/182267928541?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid=888007&algo=DISC.MBE&ao=1&asc=38530&meid=df54cb3562e746a1a2f8475f669341b2&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=152243010055



Authentic.


----------



## Jira

LouiseLMadsen said:


> Hey
> I need some help with the authenticity of this Balenciaga bag:
> 
> Item Name:* BALENCIAGA Shoulder Bag City 2Way Pinks Leathe*
> Item Number: 7053115749
> Seller ID: japan_monoshare
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/311699327322?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Authentic.


----------



## Jira

LouiseLMadsen said:


> Hey
> I need some help with the authenticity of this Balenciaga bag:
> 
> Item Name:*  BALENCIAGA THE CITY HAND BAG SHOULDER STRAP GRAY SUEDE MADE IN ITALY*
> Item Number: 11574812870 -002123
> Seller ID: architecturalfame
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162203803166?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Ok so far, but need pictures of the bale, rivet, and front of the tag to say for sure.


----------



## Jira

Reamie said:


> Thank you! Here they are! Any help would be greatly appreciated, it's a metallic!



FYI, this is a pretty rare S/S 2005 Metallic Silver City, enjoy your new bag!


----------



## maianh_96

Hello, could someone help me authenticate this?

Item Name:* Balenciaga Giant Gold City Bag Black Lambskin*
Item Number: 19345962
Seller ID: Michael Klein (**********)
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-and-shoppers-tote-bag-black-19345962/?tref=closet#

I asked if he could post more pictures with the rivet, bale, and under side of the zipper but he said the photos were already taken at a studio and he couldn't go back and take more - sorry for the missing pictures.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## pookybear

Jira said:


> Looks fine so far, need a clear shot of the rivet.



Please see attached 

And for your convenience, here's the original listing link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/191976001155


----------



## mgwonline

please note that's just a scarf in the bag.


----------



## muchstuff

mgwonline said:


> View attachment 3471977
> View attachment 3471979
> View attachment 3471980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please note that's just a scarf in the bag.
> 
> View attachment 3471982
> View attachment 3471983
> 
> View attachment 3471988
> 
> View attachment 3471984
> View attachment 3471985
> View attachment 3471986


Please wait for an authenticator to weigh in but IMHO this bag is a fake, sorry.


----------



## s.tighe

mgwonline said:


> View attachment 3471977
> View attachment 3471979
> View attachment 3471980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please note that's just a scarf in the bag.
> 
> View attachment 3471982
> View attachment 3471983
> 
> View attachment 3471988
> 
> View attachment 3471984
> View attachment 3471985
> View attachment 3471986



This bag is not authentic. If you have already purchased, I hope you can return to the seller. Sorry


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## mgwonline

s.tighe said:


> This bag is not authentic. If you have already purchased, I hope you can return to the seller. Sorry


Can you say why?


----------



## muchstuff

mgwonline said:


> Can you say why?


Did you get my PM?


----------



## mgwonline

muchstuff said:


> Did you get my PM?


no but I can see why myself. I've spent the past few hours comparing.


----------



## muchstuff

mgwonline said:


> no but I can see why myself. I've spent the past few hours comparing.


Great...I can link a few places for good info if you like!


----------



## mgwonline

muchstuff said:


> Great...I can link a few places for good info if you like!


yes please! I can't believe I let those details slip by. I think i was just so excited I jumped the gun. The seller is refunding me tomorrow after I get off work. Once I pointed things out to her she saw it too.


----------



## muchstuff

mgwonline said:


> yes please! I can't believe I let those details slip by. I think i was just so excited I jumped the gun. The seller is refunding me tomorrow after I get off work. Once I pointed things out to her she saw it too.



That's very good news. I've included one of my favourite links for basic info. I'll PM you with more tomorrow!

http://www.lovebbags.com/p/faqs.html


----------



## mgwonline

muchstuff said:


> That's very good news. I've included one of my favourite links for basic info. I'll PM you with more tomorrow!
> 
> http://www.lovebbags.com/p/faqs.html



Thank you! I did see your PM I think and replied


----------



## honey_babee

Hi!

Can someone please help me authenticate this bag: 

Item Name:*  Authentic BALENCIAGA Gray Anthracite Covered Giant City Brogue Bag*
Item Number: 262624829382
Seller ID: joanncw83
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...829382?hash=item3d25a8dfc6:g:K9AAAOSwgmJXzlU7


----------



## Jira

pookybear said:


> Please see attached
> 
> And for your convenience, here's the original listing link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/191976001155
> 
> View attachment 3471932



Thanks, looks good.


----------



## Jira

honey_babee said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item Name:*  Authentic BALENCIAGA Gray Anthracite Covered Giant City Brogue Bag*
> Item Number: 262624829382
> Seller ID: joanncw83
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...829382?hash=item3d25a8dfc6:g:K9AAAOSwgmJXzlU7



Authentic.


----------



## pookybear

Jira said:


> Thanks, looks good.



Thank you!


----------



## amstevens714

Hello lovely authenticators!

May I ask for help with this city?

Thank you for any help you might be able to provide [emoji4]

Item: city bag (aquamarine??)
Seller: cashinmybag
Item number:222243997100
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222243997100?redirect=mobile






















More photos to come


----------



## amstevens714

Last of them! Thank you SO much!


----------



## JNG1088

Hi ladies! 

I recently made a Balenciaga Giant City purchase on gilt and unfortunately I did not research enough about this merchant and already bought the item! I have doubts of the authenticity of this handbag so I would like to ask you experienced ladies to help me authenticate this handbag!


----------



## JNG1088

More pictures pertaining to the post above! Please help! I'm in such distress because this is my first Balenciaga handbag and I just doubt the authenticity of it! Thank you lovely ladies!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## JNG1088

I'm sorry for labeling "ladies." I meant authenticators! Pleas excuse me.


----------



## honey_babee

Jira said:


> Authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## LostInBal

mgwonline said:


> View attachment 3471977
> View attachment 3471979
> View attachment 3471980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please note that's just a scarf in the bag.
> 
> View attachment 3471982
> View attachment 3471983
> 
> View attachment 3471988
> 
> View attachment 3471984
> View attachment 3471985
> View attachment 3471986


Everything is off.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

Dear Balenciaga authenticators,

Would very much like your help to advise if these 2 listed Balenciaga city is authentic or not. Much appreciated in advance.

Item Name: Balenciaga 2011 Limited Edition City Handbag in Argent Fonce with Pewter Hardware
Seller: retale_therapy
Item: 252551459805
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252551459805

---------------------
Item Name: Black Balenciaga city (2010)
Seller: murpalis 
Item: 262631226807
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262631226807


----------



## mmd1313

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Dear Balenciaga authenticators,
> 
> Would very much like your help to advise if these 2 listed Balenciaga city is authentic or not. Much appreciated in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga 2011 Limited Edition City Handbag in Argent Fonce with Pewter Hardware
> Seller: retale_therapy
> Item: 252551459805
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252551459805
> 
> ---------------------
> Item Name: Black Balenciaga city (2010)
> Seller: murpalis
> Item: 262631226807
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262631226807


Morning Shimmerstars88
Please see this link >>http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/<<for the correct position & right pictures needed for authentication from the seller.  Once you get these, resubmit your request & someone will help you out.


----------



## amstevens714

Hello,

I'm hoping it's okay for me to bump this request. Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide. Thank you!!



amstevens714 said:


> Hello lovely authenticators!
> 
> May I ask for help with this city?
> 
> Thank you for any help you might be able to provide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: city bag (aquamarine??)
> Seller: cashinmybag
> Item number:222243997100
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222243997100?redirect=mobile
> 
> View attachment 3472601
> 
> View attachment 3472603
> 
> View attachment 3472604
> 
> View attachment 3472605
> 
> View attachment 3472606
> 
> View attachment 3472607
> 
> View attachment 3472608
> 
> View attachment 3472609
> 
> View attachment 3472610
> 
> View attachment 3472611
> 
> 
> More photos to come





amstevens714 said:


> Last of them! Thank you SO much!
> 
> View attachment 3472612
> 
> View attachment 3472613
> 
> View attachment 3472614


----------



## Shimmerstars88

mmd1313 said:


> Morning Shimmerstars88
> Please see this link >>http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/<<for the correct position & right pictures needed for authentication from the seller.  Once you get these, resubmit your request & someone will help you out.



Dear mmd1313,

Thank you for pointing out the additional information required for authentication. Much appreciated. I will in future ensure that I provide sufficient information. Unfortunately the 2 items I inquired are no longer listed. But nevermind. All good. Thanks mmd1313.
=)


----------



## sunsh1ne

Requesting authentication. Thanks

Item Name:
balenciaga city
Item Number:252552924133
Seller ID:
kat_vil2012
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/252552924133


----------



## baggirl19

Hi Lovely Authenticators,

Could you pleaseee help me authenticate this? Thanks so so much for your help in advance!

Ebay link: http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/172321325114

Please note it is listed as a 2006 Anthracite City Bag but it is actually a 2009 Black City Bag.


Thanks once again


----------



## LostInBal

baggirl19 said:


> Hi Lovely Authenticators,
> 
> Could you pleaseee help me authenticate this? Thanks so so much for your help in advance!
> Authentic
> Ebay link: http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/172321325114
> 
> Please note it is listed as a 2006 Anthracite City Bag but it is actually a 2009 Black City Bag.
> 
> 
> Thanks once again


----------



## Jira

amstevens714 said:


> Last of them! Thank you SO much!
> 
> View attachment 3472612
> 
> View attachment 3472613
> 
> View attachment 3472614



Authentic.


----------



## baggirl19

Hi,

Didnt see your reply


----------



## Jira

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Dear Balenciaga authenticators,
> 
> Would very much like your help to advise if these 2 listed Balenciaga city is authentic or not. Much appreciated in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga 2011 Limited Edition City Handbag in Argent Fonce with Pewter Hardware
> Seller: retale_therapy
> Item: 252551459805
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252551459805
> 
> ---------------------
> Item Name: Black Balenciaga city (2010)
> Seller: murpalis
> Item: 262631226807
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262631226807



1. Too much flash to see details clearly. Also, missing a pic of the bale.  
2. Fake.


----------



## Jira

baggirl19 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Didnt see your reply



aalinne_72 wrote authentic in the middle of the quote. I agree, it looks authentic to me as well.


----------



## Jira

sunsh1ne said:


> Requesting authentication. Thanks
> 
> Item Name:
> balenciaga city
> Item Number:252552924133
> Seller ID:
> kat_vil2012
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/252552924133



Something's wonky, I'm not comfortable authenticating this one. Another authenticator might give you a second opinion.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## baggirl19

Jira said:


> aalinne_72 wrote authentic in the middle of the quote. I agree, it looks authentic to me as well.


My bad, didn't see it ! Thanks so much ladies!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

Jira said:


> 1. Too much flash to see details clearly. Also, missing a pic of the bale.
> 2. Fake.



Thanks so much Jira! =)


----------



## amstevens714

Jira said:


> Authentic.



Yeh!!! Thank you. I have to say, I adore this bag and it's hardware but boy is it heavy .

Thank you so much Jira!


----------



## honey_babee

Hi loves, do you think you can authenticate this for me?

Item Name: BALENCIAGA Leather Classic Town Crossbody Satchel Handbag
Seller: aditya09
Item: 152245353657
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/15224535365...99&_trkparms=gh1g=I152245353657.N36.S1.R2.TR6


----------



## ninilyly

Hi,

i bought this bag on ebay for a bit too cheap and now worried its fake:

Item Name: *Auth BALENCIAGA Leather Handbag*
Item Number: 0754C 115748
Seller ID:
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322267740410

I havent received it yet, but hope you can tell by the pictures.. eventhough they are very blurry


----------



## muchstuff

Jira said:


> Something's wonky, I'm not comfortable authenticating this one. Another authenticator might give you a second opinion.


I'm not an authenticator but the code on the front of the tag is for a City, the back for a Twiggy.


----------



## PikaboICU

ninilyly said:


> Hi,
> 
> i bought this bag on ebay for a bit too cheap and now worried its fake:
> 
> Item Name: *Auth BALENCIAGA Leather Handbag*
> Item Number: 0754C 115748
> Seller ID:
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322267740410
> 
> I havent received it yet, but hope you can tell by the pictures.. eventhough they are very blurry




Sorry but this bag is not authentic. 
I hope you can get a refund.


----------



## PikaboICU

honey_babee said:


> Hi loves, do you think you can authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA Leather Classic Town Crossbody Satchel Handbag
> Seller: aditya09
> Item: 152245353657
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152245353657?_trksid=p2054502.m570.l5999&_trkparms=gh1g=I152245353657.N36.S1.R2.TR6



There are several photos missing for authentication.
Back of the serial tag, proper angle of the front plate, rivet, good angle of the bale.

I do want you to note: The listing title is for a "TOWN" The seller posts in the listing the auction is for a "CITY" but that bag is a FIRST so there's a lot of inconsistencies there.


----------



## whateve

Please authenticate. I'd appreciate the style name and color name if it is authentic.


----------



## PikaboICU

whateve said:


> Please authenticate. I'd appreciate the style name and color name if it is authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3474430
> View attachment 3474431
> View attachment 3474434
> View attachment 3474435
> View attachment 3474436
> View attachment 3474437



Hi Whateve,

That would be a Club or Classic Club, same thing...
The color is a little difficult for me  but is likely Poupre, but could be Sanguine-  _Where's Saira when we need her._ 
The more I look at it the more sure I am it's Poupre.. 

If you look at the swatches on this link for 2009 you can see the colors & decide which is most resembles.
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/color-charts-by-year-all-in-one-place.141901/

I don't see any red flags, it all looks good but wait for a more experienced authenticator to verify because I'm not as confident with this style bag as I am with others.


----------



## whateve

PikaboICU said:


> Hi Whateve,
> 
> That would be a Club or Classic Club, same thing...
> The color is a little difficult for me  but is likely Poupre, but could be Sanguine-  _Where's Saira when we need her._
> The more I look at it the more sure I am it's Poupre..
> 
> If you look at the swatches on this link for 2009 you can see the colors & decide which is most resembles.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/color-charts-by-year-all-in-one-place.141901/
> 
> I don't see any red flags, it all looks good but wait for a more experienced authenticator to verify because I'm not as confident with this style bag as I am with others.


Thank you so much! I've been worried for a week! It looks closer to Sanguine in real life. It's like a dark raspberry, almost burgundy, but pinker.


----------



## DutchGirl007

Sorry posted in wrong olace


----------



## PikaboICU

whateve said:


> Thank you so much! I've been worried for a week! It looks closer to Sanguine in real life. It's like a dark raspberry, almost burgundy, but pinker.



 You're welcome.. 
Isn't that funny (here I was sure it was Poupre lol)- that's why I posted the link to the swatches- the colors always look just a wee bit different IRL. The red shades are usually the toughest for me. 
It's a beauty and in very nice shape for a '09 too!


----------



## Jira

whateve said:


> Please authenticate. I'd appreciate the style name and color name if it is authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3474430
> View attachment 3474431
> View attachment 3474434
> View attachment 3474435
> View attachment 3474436
> View attachment 3474437



Authentic.


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> Please authenticate. I'd appreciate the style name and color name if it is authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3474430
> View attachment 3474431
> View attachment 3474434
> View attachment 3474435
> View attachment 3474436
> View attachment 3474437





PikaboICU said:


> Hi Whateve,
> 
> That would be a Club or Classic Club, same thing...
> The color is a little difficult for me  but is likely Poupre, but could be Sanguine-  _Where's Saira when we need her._
> The more I look at it the more sure I am it's Poupre..
> 
> If you look at the swatches on this link for 2009 you can see the colors & decide which is most resembles.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/color-charts-by-year-all-in-one-place.141901/
> 
> I don't see any red flags, it all looks good but wait for a more experienced authenticator to verify because I'm not as confident with this style bag as I am with others.


Hi PikaboICU,
It looks just like this one, which is poupre, so I think you're right.
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-balenciaga-club.516868/#post-15634259
I had never heard of this style. When I got it, I looked through hundreds of photos and couldn't find one like it. It's like the perfect style for me!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## whateve

Jira said:


> Authentic.


Thank you! Yay!


----------



## ninilyly

PikaboICU said:


> Sorry but this bag is not authentic.
> I hope you can get a refund.


Oh what a bummer... I knew it was too good to be true. 
Are there any obvious signs so i can give that as a reason when i claim for a refund?


----------



## agnesxlin

Hi everyone!! Would really appreciate your help in authenticating this Giant 12 Silver Velo (Black) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





























THANK U SO MUCH!


----------



## PikaboICU

ninilyly said:


> Oh what a bummer... I knew it was too good to be true.
> Are there any obvious signs so i can give that as a reason when i claim for a refund?



It isn't something that is shared here on the open forum, don't want to give any tips to the counterfeiters, ya know?
But I will say that none of the details on that bag are correct so nearly every point checked for authentication is wrong.
There are several good sites to study and even watching this thread for the bags deemed genuine & fake is a good tool to learn.

Here's one http://bagbible.com/blog/how-to-spot-a-fake/balenciaga/





agnesxlin said:


> Hi everyone!! Would really appreciate your help in authenticating this Giant 12 Silver Velo (Black)
> THANK U SO MUCH!


You're missing the serial tag front & back and a good angle of the bale.. You have the clips showing but it's the bale that we need to see.
The first post in this thread shows the correct photos- if you repost with those somebody will help you.


----------



## agnesxlin

PikaboICU said:


> It isn't something that is shared here on the open forum, don't want to give any tips to the counterfeiters, ya know?
> But I will say that none of the details on that bag are correct so nearly every point checked for authentication is wrong.
> There are several good sites to study and even watching this thread for the bags deemed genuine & fake is a good tool to learn.
> 
> Here's one http://bagbible.com/blog/how-to-spot-a-fake/balenciaga/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're missing the serial tag front & back and a good angle of the bale.. You have the clips showing but it's the bale that we need to see.
> The first post in this thread shows the correct photos- if you repost with those somebody will help you.



Hi there! Thank you so much for replying!
These are the only photos I've got from the seller.
hope this helps?


----------



## PikaboICU

agnesxlin said:


> Hi there! Thank you so much for replying!
> These are the only photos I've got from the seller.
> hope this helps?



Hello.
Yes they help but there's no way to authenticate a bag without seeing a clear/in focus shot of the front & back of the serial tag, inside the bag.
This is absolutely required.. It would be careless at best & in very bad judgement to "guess" without those two photos. 
A seller should be happy to provide these and if they're not willing, well, that would raise a brow with me. 

Can you post a link to the listing? That way we can get a look at the seller?
All of the things in the required photos are extremely important. Trying to determine authenticity from photos is not a simple task- it's so much easier in person but that not being possible any authenticator here will need those photos to authenticate.


----------



## agnesxlin

PikaboICU said:


> Hello.
> Yes they help but there's no way to authenticate a bag without seeing a clear/in focus shot of the front & back of the serial tag, inside the bag.
> This is absolutely required.. It would be careless at best & in very bad judgement to "guess" without those two photos.
> A seller should be happy to provide these and if they're not willing, well, that would raise a brow with me.
> 
> Can you post a link to the listing? That way we can get a look at the seller?
> All of the things in the required photos are extremely important. Trying to determine authenticity from photos is not a simple task- it's so much easier in person but that not being possible any authenticator here will need those photos to authenticate.


----------



## agnesxlin

agnesxlin said:


> Yes, I have asked the seller for it (: https://carousell.com/p/53730400/
> This is the link. Thank u so much for replying!!


Hope these 2 pictures help!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

Dear Balenciaga authenticators,

Would very much like your help to advise if the below is real or fake. The listing states that it does not include the long shoulder strap(so no picture of the bale).  I requested additional photos, please see below.  Much appreciated in advance.

Item Name: Balenciaga 2011 City Black Leather bag
Seller: retale_therapy
Item: 252554657796
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252554657796


----------



## PikaboICU

agnesxlin said:


> Hope these 2 pictures help!



Nice, you have them all now.
I wish I could give you the all clear but something about the font is bothering me.
E tags & F tags are very tricky- hopefully, *Jira, PeaceBabe, Aalinne* or somebody that's confident with "E" tags will be along soon to give you a definitive answer.
I'm sorry but I don't feel comfortable with this one.. 
My apologies..


----------



## agnesxlin

Thank u so much! Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## agnesxlin

PikaboICU said:


> Nice, you have them all now.
> I wish I could give you the all clear but something about the font is bothering me.
> E tags & F tags are very tricky- hopefully, *Jira, PeaceBabe, Aalinne* or somebody that's confident with "E" tags will be along soon to give you a definitive answer.
> I'm sorry but I don't feel comfortable with this one..
> My apologies..


other than the tags, are the bales and the rivets ok? Or are they also dodgy?


----------



## PikaboICU

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Dear Balenciaga authenticators,
> 
> Would very much like your help to advise if the below is real or fake. The listing states that it does not include the long shoulder strap(so no picture of the bale).  I requested additional photos, please see below.  Much appreciated in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga 2011 City Black Leather bag
> Seller: retale_therapy
> Item: 252554657796
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252554657796



For the details shown in the listing & the extra photos here (minus the bales), this one is authentic in my opinion.
It's always better to have more details to judge but no red flags for what is available here.


----------



## PikaboICU

agnesxlin said:


> other than the tags, are the bales and the rivets ok? Or are they also dodgy?



They look ok to me.. It's just the tag- The newer ones are a lot tougher to judge.
But one of the more experienced gals should be around soon to give you a definitive answer..
I just prefer to err on the side of caution- want to make sure you're getting the real deal.


----------



## agnesxlin

PikaboICU said:


> They look ok to me.. It's just the tag- The newer ones are a lot tougher to judge.
> But one of the more experienced gals should be around soon to give you a definitive answer..
> I just prefer to err on the side of caution- want to make sure you're getting the real deal.


you're the sweetest. thank u


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Jira

agnesxlin said:


> Hope these 2 pictures help!



Looks ok, would've asked for a shot of the zipper underside. The listing has stock photos, not sure why the seller didn't upload these pics. If you do decide to purchase, I suggest somehow linking to these pics for documentation (so you receive what was pictured).


----------



## Shimmerstars88

PikaboICU said:


> For the details shown in the listing & the extra photos here (minus the bales), this one is authentic in my opinion.
> It's always better to have more details to judge but no red flags for what is available here.



Hi PikaboICU,

Thank you for your quick reply. I'm grateful to know that you believe that it is authentic. What a bummer though, someone already bought the City! Drats!!  I have to be quicker next time......


----------



## parelex

Wondering if you don't mind taking a look at this medium City for me, thanks in advance, let me know if any other photos are needed:


----------



## PikaboICU

parelex said:


> Wondering if you don't mind taking a look at this medium City for me, thanks in advance, let me know if any other photos are needed:



This bag is NOT authentic. Sorry


----------



## parelex

PikaboICU said:


> This bag is NOT authentic. Sorry



Thank you, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Fanny Settembrini

Hi! Can you please help me authenticating this Balenciaga City giant rose gold? The sn on it is: 173084502752
Thanks in advance!


----------



## JNG1088

Hello Lovely Authenticators,
I need some help whether or not this handbag I recently purchased is real or not. Please help me authenticate this Classic City Medium Leather Satchel with Gold Hardware that I recently purchased from Gilt. I really appreciate your help! Thank you!


----------



## PikaboICU

Fanny Settembrini said:


> Hi! Can you please help me authenticating this Balenciaga City giant rose gold? The sn on it is: 173084502752
> Thanks in advance!



Please post the photos as shown in the example here: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/
Then somebody can give you a definitive answer but thus far, it's not looking good.. Sorry.


----------



## dyyong

Hi, please help with this Papier? TIA!


----------



## chrstyle

Hi, i would like your help on this bag. Thanks in advance!

Item name: Balenciaga Black City
Seller: ccvvaashops


----------



## ksuromax

good day, lovelies, i need your advice on this bag, looks like an oldie, but is it actually? back side of the studs and plate are my concern
Item Name: Balenciaga Italian Authentic Purple Leather Bag
Item Number: 172345579168
Seller ID: tang_dobb
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...-Leather-Bag-/172345579168?fromMakeTrack=true

thanks in advance!
P.S. got this photo in a PM from the seller, so i attach it hereby


----------



## PikaboICU

ksuromax said:


> good day, lovelies, i need your advice on this bag, looks like an oldie, but is it actually? back side of the studs and plate are my concern
> Item Name: Balenciaga Italian Authentic Purple Leather Bag
> Item Number: 172345579168
> Seller ID: tang_dobb
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...-Leather-Bag-/172345579168?fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> thanks in advance!
> P.S. got this photo in a PM from the seller, so i attach it hereby
> View attachment 3477423



I hope you weren't the winner. This is not authentic. Sorry.


----------



## PikaboICU

chrstyle said:


> Hi, i would like your help on this bag. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Black City
> Seller: ccvvaashops



This one is authentic in my opinion.  But it appears to be Anthracite not black. 

ETA: Are you sure about the seller name? I see nothing for sale by them, in fact they haven't ever sold anything..


----------



## Conni618

Fanny Settembrini said:


> Hi! Can you please help me authenticating this Balenciaga City giant rose gold? The sn on it is: 173084502752
> Thanks in advance!





PikaboICU said:


> Please post the photos as shown in the example here: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/
> Then somebody can give you a definitive answer but thus far, it's not looking good.. Sorry.





PikaboICU said:


> Please post the photos as shown in the example here: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/
> Then somebody can give you a definitive answer but thus far, it's not looking good.. Sorry.



I see what PikaboICU is seeing, and zooming in.  Sorry, not authentic.


----------



## ksuromax

PikaboICU said:


> I hope you weren't the winner. This is not authentic. Sorry.


No, luckly i was not! 
Thanks a ton!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## chrstyle

Thank 


PikaboICU said:


> This one is authentic in my opinion.  But it appears to be Anthracite not black.
> 
> ETA: Are you sure about the seller name? I see nothing for sale by them, in fact they haven't ever sold anything..


you. 


PikaboICU said:


> This one is authentic in my opinion.  But it appears to be Anthracite not black.
> 
> ETA: Are you sure about the seller name? I see nothing for sale by them, in fact they haven't ever sold anything..



Thank you so much! They are in Carousell. Not ebay.


----------



## honey_babee

PikaboICU said:


> There are several photos missing for authentication.
> Back of the serial tag, proper angle of the front plate, rivet, good angle of the bale.
> 
> I do want you to note: The listing title is for a "TOWN" The seller posts in the listing the auction is for a "CITY" but that bag is a FIRST so there's a lot of inconsistencies there.


Thank you for the note!


----------



## candylush

I was wondering if you can help me take a look at this bag and kindly authenticate. Thank you so much.


----------



## Simone Ulrich-Larsen

Hi 

I just bought this bag, but I'm doubting it's authenticity. 
Can you please help me out? I'm new here, so I hope I do it the right way. 

Item Name: Balenciaga 2012 Anthracite Grey Leather City
Iten Number: 182266275504
Sellerid: Wetcandy 
Link to seller: http://www.ebay.com/usr/wetkandy?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2754
Comment: I hope you are able to give me some advice, since this is the first Balenciaga bag I have ever purchased. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Jennifer Miles

Can you please authenticate this bag please. It is a motocross giant 21 brief. I already own it.
Thanks!!


----------



## muchstuff

Simone Ulrich-Larsen said:


> Hi
> 
> I just bought this bag, but I'm doubting it's authenticity.
> Can you please help me out? I'm new here, so I hope I do it the right way.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga 2012 Anthracite Grey Leather City
> Iten Number: 182266275504
> Sellerid: Wetcandy
> Link to seller: http://www.ebay.com/usr/wetkandy?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2754
> Comment: I hope you are able to give me some advice, since this is the first Balenciaga bag I have ever purchased.
> 
> Thank you in advance


Your link doesn't go to the actual bag.


----------



## muchstuff

Jennifer Miles said:


> View attachment 3478945
> View attachment 3478946
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please authenticate this bag please. It is a motocross giant 21 brief. I already own it.
> Thanks!!


Hi, you're missing a photo of the bale.


----------



## Jennifer Miles

muchstuff said:


> Hi, you're missing a photo of the bale.


I am not sure what you mean by bale on this bag. It does not have a cross body strap. Sorry, I am new to this


----------



## PikaboICU

Simone Ulrich-Larsen said:


> Hi
> 
> I just bought this bag, but I'm doubting it's authenticity.
> Can you please help me out? I'm new here, so I hope I do it the right way.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga 2012 Anthracite Grey Leather City
> Iten Number: 182266275504
> Sellerid: Wetcandy
> Link to seller: http://www.ebay.com/usr/wetkandy?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2754
> Comment: I hope you are able to give me some advice, since this is the first Balenciaga bag I have ever purchased.
> 
> Thank you in advance




Link to the BAG on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...275504?hash=item2a6feaa6b0:g:zHEAAOSwgmJXymrx

Hello, This one is authentic in my opinion but it is missing the long strap. That isn't noted in the listing and is one thing that is reviewed for determining authenticity.
They have a LOT of photos and I don't see any red flags but boy that poor bag has been through it. It needs some TLC.




Jennifer Miles said:


> Can you please authenticate this bag please. It is a motocross giant 21 brief. I already own it.
> Thanks!!



I'm sorry but I need a more experienced authenticator to look at this one..
Everything looks ok but something about the Font on the front of the tag looks off to me.. It might just be the angle..
Wait for another opinion because I don't feel comfortable with this one.
SORRY

----------------------------------------------------------
The other bags that were before these last 2- I didn't comment as I'm not good with Papier (although it is lovely) and I'm not 100% on the newer tags so I can't give an opinion on those. My apologies.


----------



## PikaboICU

muchstuff said:


> Hi, you're missing a photo of the bale.




That style (Brief)  doesn't have a strap so no bale..


----------



## muchstuff

Jennifer Miles said:


> I am not sure what you mean by bale on this bag. It does not have a cross body strap. Sorry, I am new to this


Sorry, my bad!


----------



## muchstuff

PikaboICU said:


> That style (Brief)  doesn't have a strap so no bale..


Sorry about that, not a style I'm familiar with


----------



## PikaboICU

muchstuff said:


> Sorry about that, not a style I'm familiar with




It's all good.. It's similar to a Step.. And seriously that City doesn't have a strap so no bale.. 
Doesn't make this job any easier for sure.. The more details to compare the better.. Ya know


----------



## Jennifer Miles

PikaboICU said:


> Link to the BAG on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-2012-Anthracite-Grey-Leather-City-with-Classic-Hardware-/182266275504?hash=item2a6feaa6b0:g:zHEAAOSwgmJXymrx&nma=true&si=HljNoxcDSP2mK7Bn1AcOJBc3Fec%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557#viTabs_0
> Hello, This one is authentic in my opinion but it is missing the long strap. That isn't noted in the listing and is one thing that is reviewed for determining authenticity.
> They have a LOT of photos and I don't see any red flags but boy that poor bag has been through it. It needs some TLC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but I need a more experienced authenticator to look at this one..
> Everything looks ok but something about the Font on the front of the tag looks off to me..
> Wait for another opinion because I don't feel comfortable with this one.
> SORRY
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> The other bags that were before these last 2- I didn't comment as I'm not good with Papier (although it is lovely) and I'm not 100% on the newer tags so I can't give an opinion on those. My apologies.





PikaboICU said:


> Link to the BAG on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-2012-Anthracite-Grey-Leather-City-with-Classic-Hardware-/182266275504?hash=item2a6feaa6b0:g:zHEAAOSwgmJXymrx&nma=true&si=HljNoxcDSP2mK7Bn1AcOJBc3Fec%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557#viTabs_0
> 
> Hello, This one is authentic in my opinion but it is missing the long strap. That isn't noted in the listing and is one thing that is reviewed for determining authenticity.
> They have a LOT of photos and I don't see any red flags but boy that poor bag has been through it. It needs some TLC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but I need a more experienced authenticator to look at this one..
> Everything looks ok but something about the Font on the front of the tag looks off to me.. It might just be the angle..
> Wait for another opinion because I don't feel comfortable with this one.
> SORRY
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> The other bags that were before these last 2- I didn't comment as I'm not good with Papier (although it is lovely) and I'm not 100% on the newer tags so I can't give an opinion on those. My apologies.


----------



## Jennifer Miles

Maybe this will help


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

PikaboICU said:


> It's all good.. It's similar to a Step.. And seriously that City doesn't have a strap so no bale..
> Doesn't make this job any easier for sure.. The more details to compare the better.. Ya know



I've tried repeatedly but I cannot find that city. The link doesn't work for me and doing a search by ref number pulls up nothing, very strange. For what it's worth the font on the Brief looks off to me too, although God knows I'm no expert.


----------



## PikaboICU

Jennifer Miles said:


> Maybe this will help




Since it's one you own, it doesn't hurt to get another opinion.
Somebody will be along soon 
It would help if there were bales but there isn't so there's less to use as points of reference..

I just want to be 100% certain.. For your own benefit..


----------



## PikaboICU

muchstuff said:


> I've tried repeatedly but I cannot find that city. The link doesn't work for me and doing a search by ref number pulls up nothing, very strange. For what it's worth the font on the Brief looks off to me too, although God knows I'm no expert.



Oh gosh Thank you! I thought my eyes were going wonky..
I still want another opinion on it..

I will try to link that City again.. For what it's worth you can search "sold" listings for that seller..
But let me try again   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...275504?hash=item2a6feaa6b0:g:zHEAAOSwgmJXymrx


----------



## muchstuff

PikaboICU said:


> Oh gosh Thank you! I thought my eyes were going wonky..
> I still want another opinion on it..
> 
> I will try to link that City again.. For what it's worth you can search "sold" listings for that seller..
> But let me try again   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...275504?hash=item2a6feaa6b0:g:zHEAAOSwgmJXymrx


Ahhh, got the link now, thanks!


----------



## Simone Ulrich-Larsen

muchstuff said:


> Your link doesn't go to the actual bag.



I know, but that is because I have already purchased the bag. Therefore I have attached the photo and linked to her site to be able to check her out


----------



## muchstuff

Simone Ulrich-Larsen said:


> I know, but that is because I have already purchased the bag. Therefore I have attached the photo and linked to her site to be able to check her out


Yup I have it now, thanks!


----------



## Simone Ulrich-Larsen

PikaboICU said:


> Link to the BAG on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...275504?hash=item2a6feaa6b0:g:zHEAAOSwgmJXymrx
> 
> Hello, This one is authentic in my opinion but it is missing the long strap. That isn't noted in the listing and is one thing that is reviewed for determining authenticity.
> They have a LOT of photos and I don't see any red flags but boy that poor bag has been through it. It needs some TLC.
> 
> 
> I will check it out when I receive it, but thank you


----------



## candylush

candylush said:


> I was wondering if you can help me take a look at this bag and kindly authenticate. Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478679
> View attachment 3478680
> View attachment 3478681
> View attachment 3478682
> View attachment 3478683
> View attachment 3478684
> View attachment 3478685
> View attachment 3478686


Anyone else can help with the new tags?  i have an older bal as well and i am comparing them. It is only the tags that are throwing me off. I am pretty sure this bag is authentic.. but a second opinion would be nice  thanks in advance!


----------



## PikaboICU

candylush said:


> Anyone else can help with the new tags?  i have an older bal as well and i am comparing them. It is only the tags that are throwing me off. I am pretty sure this bag is authentic.. but a second opinion would be nice  thanks in advance!



Hello,
If you have the bag in hand and everything seems good, leather texture, the Bal leather smell we all love then I'm gonna say this one is authentic.
All of the markers check out. I'm just a bit over cautious with the newer bags serial tags as there has been some super fakes out there.
In my opinion, everything on your bag is as it should be, no red flags. and if you know Bal, you should be able to tell in person if there's any signs.
It's just with photos we can't touch, smell examine closely etc..

Hopefully one of the long time authenticators else will check in soon & verify this.
I know will be darn happy & relieved to see those gals when they show up.


----------



## Mnemosyne

Your help in identifying the following handbag would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.

Item Name: BALENCIAGA Classic First


----------



## JNG1088

candylush said:


> I was wondering if you can help me take a look at this bag and kindly authenticate. Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478679
> View attachment 3478680
> View attachment 3478681
> View attachment 3478682
> View attachment 3478683
> View attachment 3478684
> View attachment 3478685
> View attachment 3478686


 
Can I ask where did you buy this purse? I recently bought one from Gilt with the same new tag and I am having doubts as well. Can I ask if you have s picture of the shoulder strap?


----------



## JNG1088

Hi lovely authenticators,

Can someone help me and advise me whether or not Balenciaga bags straps are designed like this? I doubt the authenticity of my recently bought handbag because of this! Any advise would be very helpful! Thank you


----------



## candylush

JNG1088 said:


> Can I ask where did you buy this purse? I recently bought one from Gilt with the same new tag and I am having doubts as well. Can I ask if you have s picture of the shoulder strap?


I found this bag at my local winners(canada) or american equivalent of tj maxx. They have designer sales twice a year. They had issues with people swapping the real thing with fakes and returning before.. i noticed the 2016 city has a thinner strap than my 2011 g21 rose gold city. Is that the same concern as well in regards to the bag you saw on gilt?

I hope this picture helps!

** i am having difficulties trying to upload pictures on the app today. I will upload it when i figure out the problem


----------



## ksuromax

JNG1088 said:


> Hi lovely authenticators,
> 
> Can someone help me and advise me whether or not Balenciaga bags straps are designed like this? I doubt the authenticity of my recently bought handbag because of this! Any advise would be very helpful! Thank you


Yes, mine is exactly the same, SS 2016 black chevre


----------



## muchstuff

candylush said:


> I found this bag at my local winners(canada) or american equivalent of tj maxx. They have designer sales twice a year. They had issues with people swapping the real thing with fakes and returning before.. i noticed the 2016 city has a thinner strap than my 2011 g21 rose gold city. Is that the same concern as well in regards to the bag you saw on gilt?
> 
> I hope this picture helps!
> 
> ** i am having difficulties trying to upload pictures on the app today. I will upload it when i figure out the problem


Do any experts out there know if the straps on the G21 bags were thicker due to the extra weight of the bag? Just throwing that out there as a possibility.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## honey_babee

Item Name: BALENCIAGA Auth Sand Beige Leather Classic First Satchel Handbag
Iten Number: 112145676084
Sellerid: shopmaterialworld 
Link to seller: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112145676084?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comment: Hi lovelies, I just won the bid for this first bag. Can you guys let me know if this is authentic?


----------



## NnnN341

Hi! Can you please help me authenticating these Balenciaga's bags ?

Item Name: BALENCIAGA
Item Number: 6519884568
Sellerid:  ashanti25
Link to seller: http://allegro.pl/balenciaga-giant-i6519884568.html

Item name: Balenciaga Paper Bag
Item number : *6530850840*
Sellerid: goody2shoes
Link to seller  http://allegro.pl/balenciaga-papier-bag-czarna-skora-okazja-i6530850840.html

Thank you !


----------



## muchstuff

tem Name: BALENCIAGA Auth Sand Beige Leather Classic First Satchel Handbag
Iten Number: 112145676084
Sellerid: shopmaterialworld 
Link to seller: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112145676084?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Comment: Hi lovelies, I just won the bid for this first bag. Can you guys let me know if this is authentic?[/QUOTE]

Keeping in mind that I'm not an authenticator and that you're missing good pics of the bale, rivet and zipper head, it looks like you have a 2010 sahara First. I have a sahara Twiggy, the pics don't do the colour justice, it's really rich and the leather is lovely. Hopefully an authenticator will weigh in for you soon!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> tem Name: BALENCIAGA Auth Sand Beige Leather Classic First Satchel Handbag
> Iten Number: 112145676084
> Sellerid: shopmaterialworld
> Link to seller: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112145676084?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Comment: Hi lovelies, I just won the bid for this first bag. Can you guys let me know if this is authentic?



Keeping in mind that I'm not an authenticator and that you're missing good pics of the bale, rivet and zipper head, it looks like you have a 2010 sahara First. I have a sahara Twiggy, the pics don't do the colour justice, it's really rich and the leather is lovely. Hopefully an authenticator will weigh in for you soon![/QUOTE]
Agree, looks ok basis posted pictures


----------



## PikaboICU

NnnN341 said:


> Hi! Can you please help me authenticating these Balenciaga's bags ?
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA
> Item Number: 6519884568
> Sellerid:  ashanti25
> Link to seller: http://allegro.pl/balenciaga-giant-i6519884568.html
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Paper Bag
> Item number : *6530850840*
> Sellerid: goody2shoes
> Link to seller  http://allegro.pl/balenciaga-papier-bag-czarna-skora-okazja-i6530850840.html
> 
> Thank you !




The first one is not authentic. Sorry.

The second, I don't do Papier but it isn't looking good- I see 2 red flags and that's without knowing the Papier style. Sorry.


----------



## candylush

PikaboICU said:


> Hello,
> If you have the bag in hand and everything seems good, leather texture, the Bal leather smell we all love then I'm gonna say this one is authentic.
> All of the markers check out. I'm just a bit over cautious with the newer bags serial tags as there has been some super fakes out there.
> In my opinion, everything on your bag is as it should be, no red flags. and if you know Bal, you should be able to tell in person if there's any signs.
> It's just with photos we can't touch, smell examine closely etc..
> 
> Hopefully one of the long time authenticators else will check in soon & verify this.
> I know will be darn happy & relieved to see those gals when they show up. [emoji813]


Thank you so much  i havent bought a bal in soo long and i happened to find this one when i was least expecting it. Most expensive shampoo run that's for sure.. [emoji87]


----------



## Jira

honey_babee said:


> Item Name: BALENCIAGA Auth Sand Beige Leather Classic First Satchel Handbag
> Iten Number: 112145676084
> Sellerid: shopmaterialworld
> Link to seller: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112145676084?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comment: Hi lovelies, I just won the bid for this first bag. Can you guys let me know if this is authentic?



Authentic.


----------



## Jira

JNG1088 said:


> Hi lovely authenticators,
> 
> Can someone help me and advise me whether or not Balenciaga bags straps are designed like this? I doubt the authenticity of my recently bought handbag because of this! Any advise would be very helpful! Thank you



Need detailed pics of the entire bag to authenticate. Will be happy to take a look once you upload them.


----------



## PikaboICU

Jira said:


> Need detailed pics of the entire bag to authenticate. Will be happy to take a look once you upload them.


So happy to see you Jira!! 

They posted them back a bit, I'll repost here..
I'm just not confident with these newer tags yet & the strap joining bothered me a little.
Here is the origin post with photos!



JNG1088 said:


> Hello Lovely Authenticators,
> I need some help whether or not this handbag I recently purchased is real or not. Please help me authenticate this Classic City Medium Leather Satchel with Gold Hardware that I recently purchased from Gilt. I really appreciate your help! Thank you!


----------



## Jira

Jennifer Miles said:


> Maybe this will help



This is fake.


----------



## Jira

JNG1088 said:


> Hello Lovely Authenticators,
> I need some help whether or not this handbag I recently purchased is real or not. Please help me authenticate this Classic City Medium Leather Satchel with Gold Hardware that I recently purchased from Gilt. I really appreciate your help! Thank you!





PikaboICU said:


> So happy to see you Jira!!
> 
> They posted them back a bit, I'll repost here..
> I'm just not confident with these newer tags yet & the strap joining bothered me a little.
> Here is the origin post with photos!



Thanks for linking to the pics, *PikaboICU*!

This bag is NOT authentic in my opinion; a closer look at the smaller details raises red flags for me. Conni618 is also a longtime authenticator and might be able to give you another opinion as well.


----------



## PikaboICU

Jira said:


> Thanks for linking to the pics, *PikaboICU*!
> 
> This bag is NOT authentic in my opinion; a closer look at the smaller details raises red flags for me. Conni618 is also a longtime authenticator and might be able to give you another opinion as well.



You're welcome and Thank YOU! 
I saw the same details and that's why I wanted you more experienced gals to look at it..
*Conni* is really adept at those newer tags, well actually at ALL things Balenciaga.


----------



## candylush

PikaboICU said:


> You're welcome and Thank YOU! [emoji813]
> I saw the same details and that's why I wanted you more experienced gals to look at it..
> *Conni* is really adept at those newer tags, well actually at ALL things Balenciaga. [emoji2]





Jira said:


> Thanks for linking to the pics, *PikaboICU*!
> 
> This bag is NOT authentic in my opinion; a closer look at the smaller details raises red flags for me. Conni618 is also a longtime authenticator and might be able to give you another opinion as well.


Can the both of you have a look at my bag again too  i dont know how to link my previous post...


----------



## Conni618

candylush said:


> Can the both of you have a look at my bag again too  i dont know how to link my previous post...





candylush said:


> Anyone else can help with the new tags?  i have an older bal as well and i am comparing them. It is only the tags that are throwing me off. I am pretty sure this bag is authentic.. but a second opinion would be nice  thanks in advance!





PikaboICU said:


> Hello,
> If you have the bag in hand and everything seems good, leather texture, the Bal leather smell we all love then I'm gonna say this one is authentic.
> All of the markers check out. I'm just a bit over cautious with the newer bags serial tags as there has been some super fakes out there.
> In my opinion, everything on your bag is as it should be, no red flags. and if you know Bal, you should be able to tell in person if there's any signs.
> It's just with photos we can't touch, smell examine closely etc..
> 
> Hopefully one of the long time authenticators else will check in soon & verify this.
> I know will be darn happy & relieved to see those gals when they show up.





candylush said:


> Can the both of you have a look at my bag again too  i dont know how to link my previous post...



This bag looks authentic to me.  Need to add however, that the newest bags can be difficult for me too.  Always best to get a consensus when possible.


----------



## helenNZ

Hey bbag lovers!!!

I'm OBESSESSED with the mini - please let me know if the one below is good to go or not!

Item: Black Lambskin Leather Motorcycle Mini City Bag 
Item Number: 11192601 
Seller:  Yoogis Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...ambskin-leather-motorcycle-mini-city-bag.html

Thanking you in advance!!!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## PikaboICU

helenNZ said:


> Hey bbag lovers!!!
> 
> I'm OBESSESSED with the mini - please let me know if the one below is good to go or not!
> 
> Item: Black Lambskin Leather Motorcycle Mini City Bag
> Item Number: 11192601
> Seller:  Yoogis Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...ambskin-leather-motorcycle-mini-city-bag.html
> 
> Thanking you in advance!!!!




Authentic and in lovely shape! So cute.. I have my eye on a mini too- (only purple) 

*
Question to Jira, Conni, PeaceBabe etc.*. Isn't Yoogi's a trusted seller? I thought they were but they're not on the list..
Thanks


----------



## candylush

Conni618 said:


> This bag looks authentic to me.  Need to add however, that the newest bags can be difficult for me too.  Always best to get a consensus when possible.


Thank you Conni! I appreciate it. I will wait on more people to verify


----------



## Cai

Hi, can you please help me if this bag is authentic? Very much appreciated.


----------



## Neasep

Item Name: Balenciaga City
Sellerid: Jenni
Link to seller: http://www.tori.fi/uusimaa/Balenciaga_City_30614272.htm?ca=18&w=3

Hi everyone! I found this quite faded Bbag but I'm hoping I can restore it. I'm just not sure if it's authentic or not so I need your help! Than you in advance 

View media item 667View media item 668View media item 669View media item 670View media item 671View media item 672


----------



## Jira

Cai said:


> Hi, can you please help me if this bag is authentic? Very much appreciated.



This is fake.


----------



## Jira

PikaboICU said:


> *Question to Jira, Conni, PeaceBabe etc.*. Isn't Yoogi's a trusted seller? I thought they were but they're not on the list..
> Thanks



For Bbags, yes. We stopped adding online resellers to that list b/c it's best to get online bags authenticated, unless you're buying from Barneys.com or NeimanMarcus.com or similar.


----------



## Jira

Neasep said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga City
> Sellerid: Jenni
> Link to seller: http://www.tori.fi/uusimaa/Balenciaga_City_30614272.htm?ca=18&w=3
> 
> Hi everyone! I found this quite faded Bbag but I'm hoping I can restore it. I'm just not sure if it's authentic or not so I need your help! Than you in advance
> 
> View media item 667View media item 668View media item 669View media item 670View media item 671View media item 672



Hmm... the thing that's bugging me is there's no S/S 2009 color that matches this. Please wait for another opinion.


----------



## Neasep

Jira said:


> Hmm... the thing that's bugging me is there's no S/S 2009 color that matches this. Please wait for another opinion.



The seller said that the original color can be seen in the handles and the mirror. She has bought it preloved a year ago and she is saying that the original color is black or a very dark green. Do bbags really lose their color this much?


----------



## Jennifer Miles

Jira said:


> This is fake.


Thank you so much for your help. I will check here first next time


----------



## honey_babee

Jira said:


> Authentic.


Thank you !


----------



## ban_ban

Hello i would love to buy a squishy bal bag  but im not sure if its real  the seller says that they are a tpf member....

Name: argent dove balenciaga city
Seller id: retale_therapy 
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-Balen...Grey-Leather-Tassels-/252563390116?nav=SEARCH


----------



## helenNZ

Thanks for checking out my post!  I hope you find a purple one!!!!



PikaboICU said:


> Authentic and in lovely shape! So cute.. I have my eye on a mini too- (only purple)
> *Question to Jira, Conni, PeaceBabe etc.*. Isn't Yoogi's a trusted seller? I thought they were but they're not on the list..
> Thanks



Thanks @Jira  so my original post is authentic? AND where's the thread with the list of authenicators for bbags? (Please direct me I'm SO confused when I put stuff into the SEARCH! - maybe a list of authenicators for bbags can be added to the first page with 'how to post' in this thread?) just a thought 
Thanks SO much in advance!



Jira said:


> For Bbags, yes. We stopped adding online resellers to that list b/c it's best to get online bags authenticated, unless you're buying from Barneys.com or NeimanMarcus.com or similar.


----------



## PikaboICU

Jira said:


> For Bbags, yes. We stopped adding online resellers to that list b/c it's best to get online bags authenticated, unless you're buying from Barneys.com or NeimanMarcus.com or similar.



Thank you Jira. 



Neasep said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga City
> Sellerid: Jenni
> Link to seller: http://www.tori.fi/uusimaa/Balenciaga_City_30614272.htm?ca=18&w=3
> 
> Hi everyone! I found this quite faded Bbag but I'm hoping I can restore it. I'm just not sure if it's authentic or not so I need your help! Than you in advance





Jira said:


> Hmm... the thing that's bugging me is there's no S/S 2009 color that matches this. Please wait for another opinion.



I'm with Jira on this one..
The serial # on the back isn't right either..
I can't give a thumbs up so I'll defer to another opinion. Sorry


----------



## PikaboICU

helenNZ said:


> Thanks for checking out my post!  I hope you find a purple one!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @Jira  so my original post is authentic? AND where's the thread with the list of authenicators for bbags? (Please direct me I'm SO confused when I put stuff into the SEARCH! - maybe a list of authenicators for bbags can be added to the first page with 'how to post' in this thread?) just a thought
> Thanks SO much in advance!



There used to be a list of "Trusted Sellers" it's a thread on this same board "reputable sellers"
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...iaga-buying-from-overseas-or-via-mail.145165/
But as Jira explained they have stopped adding to it and/or referring to it & recommend getting the bag authenticated, unless it's from Barney's, Neiman's or Bal themselves. 
I'm certain this is due to the fact many sellers (even brick & mortar stores) have unknowingly sold fakes. Some had fakes returned to them in place of the genuine bags they sold.

Sorry for the confusion that my question may have caused.

And Thank you. I did find a purple one but I'm Bal Banned for a while..


----------



## Jennifer Miles

Hello again authenticators! I would love your opinion on this bag from Tradesy. Thank you!!

Giant 12 work bag
Item #17247235
Seller Zachary K


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## helenNZ

Yeah thanks @PikaboICU -  i found that thread and Yoogis wasn't listed on there hence why I've posted up that listing asking.  I've heard such sad stories about triple AAA fakes being on these consign sites hence I thought I'd check here - ALWAYS first port of call coming to tPF.  Cheers @PikaboICU   If this bag in question is lit, then I'm on a FULL ON BAN for the next few years! LOL!  

I'll wait and see what the Bbag authenticators on here  have to say about my bag in question AND too if theres a thread floating around with authenticators.



PikaboICU said:


> There used to be a list of "Trusted Sellers" it's a thread on this same board "reputable sellers"
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...iaga-buying-from-overseas-or-via-mail.145165/
> But as Jira explained they have stopped adding to it and/or referring to it & recommend getting the bag authenticated, unless it's from Barney's, Neiman's or Bal themselves.
> I'm certain this is due to the fact many sellers (even brick & mortar stores) have unknowingly sold fakes. Some had fakes returned to them in place of the genuine bags they sold.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion that my question may have caused.
> 
> And Thank you. I did find a purple one but I'm Bal Banned for a while..


----------



## lindagofnyc

I bought this rose poudre city bag on ebay
	

		
			
		

		
	









Ignore the puff ball
 If you Balenciaga connoisseurs could chime in, I'd be grateful


----------



## honey_babee

lindagofnyc said:


> I bought this rose poudre city bag on ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480913
> View attachment 3480914
> View attachment 3480916
> View attachment 3480917
> View attachment 3480919
> View attachment 3480921
> 
> 
> Ignore the puff ball
> If you Balenciaga connoisseurs could chime in, I'd be grateful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480924


Not an authenticator at all, so I would wait for the others to chime in. But I have never seen a balenciaga bag that says made in italy and then fabrique en italie. The font for BALENCIAGA also seems kind of off, i am pretty sure the type should be solid and not outlined. But again, please wait for an authenticator to chime in.


----------



## honey_babee

Item Name:Balenciaga-Classic-City-Motorcycle-Bag-Gray
Item Number:262649635422
Seller ID:daisykiiwi_5 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...6543528&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=272396102753
Comments: Is there such a thing as balenciaga production sale??? This seems too good to be true


----------



## muchstuff

honey_babee said:


> Not an authenticator at all, so I would wait for the others to chime in. But I have never seen a balenciaga bag that says made in italy and then fabrique en italie. The font for BALENCIAGA also seems kind of off, i am pretty sure the type should be solid and not outlined. But again, please wait for an authenticator to chime in.





lindagofnyc said:


> I bought this rose poudre city bag on ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480913
> View attachment 3480914
> View attachment 3480916
> View attachment 3480917
> View attachment 3480919
> View attachment 3480921
> 
> 
> Ignore the puff ball
> If you Balenciaga connoisseurs could chime in, I'd be grateful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480924



The newer tags do have both English and Italian on them as well as an outlined font. Please do wait for an authenticator lindagofnyc, if you look back through this thread you'll see that even some of the more experienced Bal lovers are unsure with the newer tags!


----------



## muchstuff

honey_babee said:


> Item Name:Balenciaga-Classic-City-Motorcycle-Bag-Gray
> Item Number:262649635422
> Seller ID:daisykiiwi_5
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Classic-City-Motorcycle-Bag-Gray/262649635422?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=39243&meid=409031a841e34f6e8e7416f446543528&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=272396102753
> Comments: Is there such a thing as balenciaga production sale??? This seems too good to be true


This bag is fake.


----------



## lindagofnyc

muchstuff said:


> The newer tags do have both English and Italian on them as well as an outlined font. Please do wait for an authenticator lindagofnyc, if you look back through this thread you'll see that even some of the more experienced Bal lovers are unsure with the newer tags!



Thanks for your input. The seller sent her fashionphile receipt, so, fingers crossed


----------



## Conni618

lindagofnyc said:


> Thanks for your input. The seller sent her fashionphile receipt, so, fingers crossed





lindagofnyc said:


> I bought this rose poudre city bag on ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480913
> View attachment 3480914
> View attachment 3480916
> View attachment 3480917
> View attachment 3480919
> View attachment 3480921
> 
> 
> Ignore the puff ball
> If you Balenciaga connoisseurs could chime in, I'd be grateful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480924





muchstuff said:


> The newer tags do have both English and Italian on them as well as an outlined font. Please do wait for an authenticator lindagofnyc, if you look back through this thread you'll see that even some of the more experienced Bal lovers are unsure with the newer tags!





lindagofnyc said:


> Thanks for your input. The seller sent her fashionphile receipt, so, fingers crossed



Your bag looks authentic to me.    (Sorry for the extra quotation, still getting used to this format )


----------



## Conni618

Neasep said:


> The seller said that the original color can be seen in the handles and the mirror. She has bought it preloved a year ago and she is saying that the original color is black or a very dark green. Do bbags really lose their color this much?





Neasep said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga City
> Sellerid: Jenni
> Link to seller: http://www.tori.fi/uusimaa/Balenciaga_City_30614272.htm?ca=18&w=3
> 
> Hi everyone! I found this quite faded Bbag but I'm hoping I can restore it. I'm just not sure if it's authentic or not so I need your help! Than you in advance
> 
> View media item 667View media item 668View media item 669View media item 670View media item 671View media item 672





Jira said:


> Hmm... the thing that's bugging me is there's no S/S 2009 color that matches this. Please wait for another opinion.



Agree with Jira, that the color is a problem.  The zipper tape and the edge coating look like a medium gray on my monitor.  Inside tag, stitching and mirror should be a deeper gray if this bag was originally Anthracite.  Still, all the usual authentication features look good to me, and the mirror, tag and stitching might look lighter due to blown out lighting in the photos.  I can't be certain, but I believe this bag is _*probably*_ authentic.


----------



## Conni618

Jennifer Miles said:


> Hello again authenticators! I would love your opinion on this bag from Tradesy. Thank you!!
> 
> Giant 12 work bag
> Item #17247235
> Seller Zachary K
> View attachment 3480518
> View attachment 3480520
> View attachment 3480521
> View attachment 3480522
> View attachment 3480524


What is posted looks good.  To be 100% sure, we'd need to see a clear photo of one of the rivets.  If you post it, be sure to direct us back to your original photos as well.


----------



## lindagofnyc

Conni618 said:


> Your bag looks authentic to me.    (Sorry for the extra quotation, still getting used to this format )



Yay! Thank you!


----------



## TravelBug

Hi ladies ... I was trying to figure out if this was an 03 or 04 red with silver hardware until I saw the strap ... fake?

*Balenciaga Motocross Le Dix Classic First Bag*
"Vermillion"

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/balenciaga-le-dix-classic-first-1


----------



## muchstuff

TravelBug said:


> Hi ladies ... I was trying to figure out if this was an 03 or 04 red with silver hardware until I saw the strap ... fake?
> 
> *Balenciaga Motocross Le Dix Classic First Bag*
> "Vermillion"
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/balenciaga-le-dix-classic-first-1



sorry, see below...


----------



## muchstuff

Yes it's a fake. If you go to the thread below you'll see some dialogue on it. Starts on post #40.

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/anyone-bought-from-the-real-real.929672/page-3


----------



## PikaboICU

TravelBug said:


> Hi ladies ... I was trying to figure out if this was an 03 or 04 red with silver hardware until I saw the strap ... fake?
> 
> *Balenciaga Motocross Le Dix Classic First Bag*
> "Vermillion"
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/balenciaga-le-dix-classic-first-1



I believe Muchstuff was trying to tell you but somehow the message didn't come through.

Yes, this bag is FAKE and sadly, it fooled a much loved TPF member. There is discussion about it on the board under the REALREAL thread.

ETA: JINX


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

PikaboICU said:


> I believe Muchstuff was trying to tell you but somehow the message didn't come through.
> 
> Yes, this bag is FAKE and sadly, it fooled a much loved TPF member. There is discussion about it on the board under the REALREAL thread.
> 
> ETA: JINX


Thanks Pika, I reposted, not sure why but I still seem to have problems at times posting!!!


----------



## PikaboICU

muchstuff said:


> Thanks Pika, I reposted, not sure why but I still seem to have problems at times posting!!!



Too bad there isn't a delete button- a limited time one..
I know they cause issues when a bunch of peeps delete their posts but a one minute ability to delete would be nice.
LOL I could have just deleted mine after I saw you caught it & posted again.
Oh well..


----------



## muchstuff

PikaboICU said:


> Too bad there isn't a delete button- a limited time one..
> I know they cause issues when a bunch of peeps delete their posts but a one minute ability to delete would be nice.
> LOL I could have just deleted mine after I saw you caught it & posted again.
> Oh well..


A quick delete would be really nice although I do understand why not. I'm just not sure why it posted like that in the first place...


----------



## TravelBug

Thanks ladies.  Wow, the audacity of that site and they call themselves THE Real Real?!?  What irony.


----------



## afroken

Hi ladies, this is my first time buying a Balenciaga bag on eBay. I've been looking for a bal bag which I can carry around everyday without having to baby it (still a student  and don't want to use my newly bought City for everyday use). This one fits the bill nicely! Only problem is that I don't know if it's authentic. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

As well, any input on the condition? Am I getting a good deal? (Not sure if I'm allowed to ask this here)

Thanks!

Item name: Balenciaga Classic City
Item number: 262649635422
Seller ID: daisykiiwi_5
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Balenciaga-Classic-City-Motorcycle-Bag-Gray-/262649635422?


----------



## afroken

afroken said:


> Hi ladies, this is my first time buying a Balenciaga bag on eBay. I've been looking for a bal bag which I can carry around everyday without having to baby it (still a student  and don't want to use my newly bought City for everyday use). This one fits the bill nicely! Only problem is that I don't know if it's authentic. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> As well, any input on the condition? Am I getting a good deal? (Not sure if I'm allowed to ask this here)
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Classic City
> Item number: 262649635422
> Seller ID: daisykiiwi_5
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Balenciaga-Classic-City-Motorcycle-Bag-Gray-/262649635422?


Oops sorry! Didn't realize this bag has been authenticated already (it's a fake, for anyone who might want to buy it)


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> Oops sorry! Didn't realize this bag has been authenticated already (it's a fake, for anyone who might want to buy it)


No worries, there are lots of good used bags out there, good luck!


----------



## ban_ban

Hi guys so sorry for repeating my self.. not sure if anyone saw me, im really considering this purchase but hestitant to go ahead



ban_ban said:


> Hello i would love to buy a squishy bal bag  but im not sure if its real  the seller says that they are a tpf member....
> 
> Name: argent dove balenciaga city
> Seller id: retale_therapy
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-Balen...Grey-Leather-Tassels-/252563390116?nav=SEARCH


----------



## peacebabe

ban_ban said:


> Hi guys so sorry for repeating my self.. not sure if anyone saw me, im really considering this purchase but hestitant to go ahead


Hello, looks fine. No red flag


----------



## ban_ban

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag


Ahh gosh i feel relieved thanks so much!! Cant wait to get a new mummy bag to fit all my stuff


----------



## joml

Hi can anyone pls help me authenticate this piece? Would very much appreciate your opinion/s on this. Thanks in advance.

Seller GoodBags on Facebook
All photos taken by the seller


----------



## muchstuff

joml said:


> Hi can anyone pls help me authenticate this piece? Would very much appreciate your opinion/s on this. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Seller GoodBags on Facebook
> All photos taken by the seller
> 
> View attachment 3481936
> 
> View attachment 3481927
> 
> View attachment 3481928
> View attachment 3481929
> View attachment 3481930
> View attachment 3481931
> View attachment 3481932
> View attachment 3481933
> View attachment 3481934


I'm not an authenticator but there are a couple of things that look off to me.  I'd hold off until you get an expert opinion.


----------



## ksuromax

PikaboICU said:


> Too bad there isn't a delete button- a limited time one..
> I know they cause issues when a bunch of peeps delete their posts but a one minute ability to delete would be nice.
> LOL I could have just deleted mine after I saw you caught it & posted again.
> Oh well..


especially it would be helpful on the multi pix posts... happened to me few times to "flood"...


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



joml said:


> Hi can anyone pls help me authenticate this piece? Would very much appreciate your opinion/s on this. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Seller GoodBags on Facebook
> All photos taken by the seller
> 
> View attachment 3481936
> 
> View attachment 3481927
> 
> View attachment 3481928
> View attachment 3481929
> View attachment 3481930
> View attachment 3481931
> View attachment 3481932
> View attachment 3481933
> View attachment 3481934


----------



## joml

muchstuff said:


> I'm not an authenticator but there are a couple of things that look off to me.  I'd hold off until you get an expert opinion.



Thank you!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## joml

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it's non authentic



Thank you!!


----------



## nikkifresh2

Item: giant city
Seller: joanncw83
Item number: 262649378968
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...fbe3ca3&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=282199799866

Thanks!!


----------



## helenNZ

helenNZ said:


> Hey bbag lovers!!!
> 
> I'm OBESSESSED with the mini - please let me know if the one below is good to go or not!
> Item: Black Lambskin Leather Motorcycle Mini City Bag
> Item Number: 11192601
> Seller:  Yoogis Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...ambskin-leather-motorcycle-mini-city-bag.html
> 
> Thanking you in advance!!!!




Just wondering if a MOD or AUTHENTICATOR can back up previous posts in regards to this? Good to pull this trigger or not?
Thanks a million


----------



## Conni618

helenNZ said:


> Just wondering if a MOD or AUTHENTICATOR can back up previous posts in regards to this? Good to pull this trigger or not?
> Thanks a million


I'm not seeing your previous responses, but I have mixed feelings about this bag.  Mostly because I can't see the font on the back of the tag clearly enough to be assured that it's good.   Except for that, all else looks fine to me.  The J and K bag releases were accompanied by a slew of "iffy" bags, sold in large batches on ebay, and definitely from somewhere in Italy.  The main "Tell" was sloppy font on the back of their tags.  Sadly, we could never be certain that these were good counterfeits, rather than bad Bal releases, and so I for one, just declined to authenticate them.  I believe it should be your call on this one, not mine, so I'm going to PM you a couple of what I believe to be good examples of tags from authentic bags from this season, so you can get an additional photo, and come to your own conclusion.


----------



## PikaboICU

Conni618 said:


> I'm not seeing your previous responses, but I have mixed feelings about this bag.  Mostly because I can't see the font on the back of the tag clearly enough to be assured that it's good.   Except for that, all else looks fine to me.  The J and K bag releases were accompanied by a slew of "iffy" bags, sold in large batches on ebay, and definitely from somewhere in Italy.  The main "Tell" was sloppy font on the back of their tags.  Sadly, we could never be certain that these were good counterfeits, rather than bad Bal releases, and so I for one, just declined to authenticate them.  I believe it should be your call on this one, not mine, so I'm going to PM you a couple of what I believe to be good examples of tags from authentic bags from this season, so you can get an additional photo, and come to your own conclusion.




Hi Conni, 
That was way back when I asked about Yoogi's being a recommended seller.
I had posted the bag was authentic in my opinion because all the other details looked ok and it was Yoogis.
If it had been an unknown eBay seller or more questionable site, I wouldn't have had the same opinion on it.

Anyway, just wanted you to know the background. 
CHEERS


----------



## Conni618

PikaboICU said:


> Hi Conni,
> That was way back when I asked about Yoogi's being a recommended seller.
> I had posted the bag was authentic in my opinion because all the other details looked ok and it was Yoogis.
> If it had been an unknown eBay seller or more questionable site, I wouldn't have had the same opinion on it.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted you to know the background.
> CHEERS


I didn't see your response, but this bag may well be authentic, I'm just not certain..  I've included you, muschstuff and peacebabe on my PM to HelenNZ.


----------



## carminaladivina

Hello Ladies,
Please, can you aid me about the authentication of one balenciaga City?
I had checked the lampo zip, the hardware, and the front label, but I have doubts about the other side of the tag. 
I will appreciate a lot your opinion.
Thanks in advance:

Item:   perfored city
Seller:  chicfy.com
Item number: 
Link:   https://www.chicfy.com/bolso-balenciaga-modelo-classic-city/el-bolso-popular-firma-balenciaga-diseno


----------



## muchstuff

carminaladivina said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Please, can you aid me about the authentication of one balenciaga City?
> I had checked the lampo zip, the hardware, and the front label, but I have doubts about the other side of the tag.
> I will appreciate a lot your opinion.
> Thanks in advance:
> 
> Item:   perfored city
> Seller:  chicfy.com
> Item number:
> Link:   https://www.chicfy.com/bolso-balenciaga-modelo-classic-city/el-bolso-popular-firma-balenciaga-diseno


This bag is fake, sorry.


----------



## nikkifresh2

nikkifresh2 said:


> Item: giant city
> Seller: joanncw83
> Item number: 262649378968
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...fbe3ca3&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=282199799866
> 
> Thanks!!



Saw I was missed


----------



## muchstuff

nikkifresh2 said:


> Saw I was missed


It may have been skipped because you're missing some of the required photos, a clear, straight on shot of the bale, rivet and the back of the zipper head. If you repost with those photos and reference your original post I'm sure someone will help! BTW, fun fact, this is actually a giant covered hardware City. The brogues bags had a different colour peeking out through the perforations!


----------



## nikkifresh2

muchstuff said:


> It may have been skipped because you're missing some of the required photos, a clear, straight on shot of the bale, rivet and the back of the zipper head. If you repost with those photos and reference your original post I'm sure someone will help! BTW, fun fact, this is actually a giant covered hardware City. The brogues bags had a different colour peeking out through the perforations!



Ok, I will ask for those, thanks!


----------



## natalia0128

Could you help me idenitfy this bag? 
 Does the mirror alawys wrap like this picture below?


----------



## PikaboICU

natalia0128 said:


> Could you help me idenitfy this bag?
> Does the mirror alawys wrap like this picture below?


This bag is not authentic. Sorry


----------



## natalia0128

PikaboICU said:


> This bag is not authentic. Sorry


What sight would tell this bag not authentic? Thanks... so i can recognize in the future


----------



## PikaboICU

natalia0128 said:


> What sight would tell this bag not authentic? Thanks... so i can recognize in the future



Hello,
It's not something is is discussed openly here for good reasons.
I can say, there isn't one thing, there are several details.
If you want to educate yourself about Balenciaga, may I suggest watching this board to see what bags are deemed authentic (or look through past posts on this thread starting at page one) for examples.
Also reading some guides will help you- but it takes a while to be able to recognize fake from genuine, *study authentic bags to help spot the fakes*. it's an ongoing learning process so please feel free to post your bags here for authentication. We would much rather help you then have you end up with a fake. 

http://www.lovebbags.com/p/faqs.html
http://www.effenhaute.com/forumdisplay.php?285-Balenciaga&s=03540865ed30f92aae8741c0e6048d1a


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## natalia0128

PikaboICU said:


> Hello,
> It's not something is is discussed openly here for good reasons.
> I can say, there isn't one thing, there are several details.
> If you want to educate yourself about Balenciaga, may I suggest watching this board to see what bags are deemed authentic (or look through past posts on this thread starting at page one) for examples.
> Also reading some guides will help you- but it takes a while to be able to recognize fake from genuine, *study authentic bags to help spot the fakes*. it's an ongoing learning process so please feel free to post your bags here for authentication. We would much rather help you then have you end up with a fake.
> 
> http://www.lovebbags.com/p/faqs.html
> http://www.effenhaute.com/forumdisplay.php?285-Balenciaga&s=03540865ed30f92aae8741c0e6048d1a


 I think i figured few things.... i am not sure it was right... on the picture 12/12 which the code / color tag, the stiches are white..
 Does it suppose match with the bag color?


----------



## PikaboICU

natalia0128 said:


> I think i figured few things.... i am not sure it was right... on the picture 12/12 which the code / color tag, the stiches are white..
> Does it suppose match with the bag color?


Let me send you a PM..


----------



## legyviel

Could I get some opinions on this one:
Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Day Ruby Rubisse Red 2008 handbag lovely condition
Item Number: 262630459356
Seller ID: dita_barlow
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262630459356?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
And some additional photos (I'm still waiting for the photo of the rivet):


----------



## legyviel

here's photo of the rivet:


----------



## Jennifer Miles

Conni618 said:


> What is posted looks good.  To be 100% sure, we'd need to see a clear photo of one of the rivets.  If you post it, be sure to direct us back to your original photos as well.


Here is the picture of a rivet along with the other photos. Thank you so much!!


----------



## lindsey76

Please authenticate this bal bag. I believe it's a part time but unsure of color and year? Thank you! 



















Sent from my SM-N900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## muchstuff

lindsey76 said:


> Please authenticate this bal bag. I believe it's a part time but unsure of color and year? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using PurseForum mobile app



It's a fake, sorry.


----------



## lindsey76

muchstuff said:


> It's a fake, sorry.


Wondering what is off with it? Everything I have read concerning fakes I didn't find. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## muchstuff

lindsey76 said:


> Wondering what is off with it? Everything I have read concerning fakes I didn't find.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using PurseForum mobile app


I'll shoot you a PM...we don't discuss details on the public forum so as not to help anyone interested in producing fakes.


----------



## lindsey76

muchstuff said:


> I'll shoot you a PM...we don't discuss details on the public forum so as not to help anyone interested in producing fakes.


Thank you! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 1ryerye

Can anyone tell me if this bag is authentic?

I'm new to Balenciaga bags and recently purchased this preowned bag.  I think I can get my money back it if it's not authentic.  

I don't know the name but I believe it's from 2004ish.

View attachment 3483298
View attachment 3483299
View attachment 3483300
View attachment 3483301
View attachment 3483302
View attachment 3483304
View attachment 3483305
View attachment 3483306
View attachment 3483307


----------



## muchstuff

1ryerye said:


> Can anyone tell me if this bag is authentic?
> 
> I'm new to Balenciaga bags and recently purchased this preowned bag.  I think I can get my money back it if it's not authentic.
> 
> I don't know the name but I believe it's from 2004ish.
> 
> View attachment 3483298
> View attachment 3483299
> View attachment 3483300
> View attachment 3483301
> View attachment 3483302
> View attachment 3483304
> View attachment 3483305
> View attachment 3483306
> View attachment 3483307


Is anyone able to open the attachments? I keep getting an error message saying I don't have permission?


----------



## 1ryerye

I'll try to repost pics, I did it through the app but I guess that didn't work


----------



## 1ryerye

1ryerye said:


> Can anyone tell me if this bag is authentic?
> 
> I'm new to Balenciaga bags and recently purchased this preowned bag. I think I can get my money back it if it's not authentic.
> 
> I don't know the name but I believe it's from 2004ish.





muchstuff said:


> Is anyone able to open the attachments? I keep getting an error message saying I don't have permission?





1ryerye said:


> I'll try to repost pics, I did it through the app but I guess that didn't work


----------



## carlo12377

Could you authenticate this please? note that the bag in the link could be original. i purchased this for my wife and have received the bag. will take photos
and attach them here. reason for seeking authentication is that i have the bag yet the seller has reposted the very same advertisement of the bag. anyway i just joined the site and would appreciate any help. stay tuned for piccys

Item Name: Balenciaga Mini City GGH
Item Number: 262650752656
Seller ID: Dielisi
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...2656&clkid=8708431844384177489&_qi=RTM2247625


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## PikaboICU

legyviel said:


> Could I get some opinions on this one:
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Day Ruby Rubisse Red 2008 handbag lovely condition
> Item Number: 262630459356
> Seller ID: dita_barlow
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262630459356?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> And some additional photos (I'm still waiting for the photo of the rivet):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> legyviel said:
> 
> 
> 
> here's photo of the rivet:
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## PikaboICU

1ryerye said:


> Can anyone tell me if this bag is authentic?
> 
> I'm new to Balenciaga bags and recently purchased this preowned bag.  I think I can get my money back it if it's not authentic.
> 
> I don't know the name but I believe it's from 2004ish.




The good news is it's a lovely shade of purple..
But sadly,  it is not authentic.   Sorry


----------



## 1ryerye

PikaboICU said:


> The good news is it's a lovely shade of purple..
> But sadly,  it is not authentic.   Sorry



Darn! Once I saw it in person I had my suspicions but since it was supposed to be an older style I couldn't figure it out myself.  Much appreciated!


----------



## muchstuff

Delete, sorry Pika, I didn't see you'd already answered.


----------



## PikaboICU

muchstuff said:


> Delete, sorry Pika, I didn't see you'd already answered.


No problem.. We're even. 




1ryerye said:


> Darn! Once I saw it in person I had my suspicions but since it was supposed to be an older style I couldn't figure it out myself.  Much appreciated!


I'm really sorry.. As a purple lover myself, I wish it was genuine. 



carlo12377 said:


> Could you authenticate this please? note that the bag in the link could be original. i purchased this for my wife and have received the bag. will take photos
> and attach them here. reason for seeking authentication is that i have the bag yet the seller has reposted the very same advertisement of the bag. anyway i just joined the site and would appreciate any help. stay tuned for piccys
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Mini City GGH
> Item Number: 262650752656
> Seller ID: Dielisi
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-mini-city-black/262650752656?_trksid=p2050601.c100085.m2372&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=37338&meid=9244fede10d042beb9ce0e2744a988b5&pid=100085&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=262650752656&clkid=8708431844384177489&_qi=RTM2247625



Wait for another opinion  but I don't believe this bag is genuine.
This seller was also selling the same bag in blue- it's in their completed sales & I don't believe it was genuine either
Sorry 

So wait for a more experineced authenticator. 
Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

carlo12377 said:


> Could you authenticate this please? note that the bag in the link could be original. i purchased this for my wife and have received the bag. will take photos
> and attach them here. reason for seeking authentication is that i have the bag yet the seller has reposted the very same advertisement of the bag. anyway i just joined the site and would appreciate any help. stay tuned for piccys
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Mini City GGH
> Item Number: 262650752656
> Seller ID: Dielisi
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-mini-city-black/262650752656?_trksid=p2050601.c100085.m2372&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=37338&meid=9244fede10d042beb9ce0e2744a988b5&pid=100085&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=262650752656&clkid=8708431844384177489&_qi=RTM2247625


Sorry, not trying to make things more confusing, but you haven't posted pics of the actual bag you received yet, am I correct?


----------



## carlo12377

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, not trying to make things more confusing, but you haven't posted pics of the actual bag you received yet, am I correct?


correct. am going to do that now. i just compared this bag to my sister's balenciaga black bag with silver hardware and they are identical.
she purchased it in an official Bal outlet. I'm no newbie in bags having purchased chanel 2.55, Valentino, prada gauffre from official retailers
just having trouble with this one as my wife specifically wanted a Black with Gold hardware and everywhere i checked was sold out.

seller says bag authenticated at http://www.vestiairecollective.com and can get me the relevant documents etc. 

what do you guys think? this thing is eating me up!


----------



## muchstuff

carlo12377 said:


> correct. am going to do that now. i just compared this bag to my sister's balenciaga black bag with silver hardware and they are identical.
> she purchased it in an official Bal outlet. I'm no newbie in bags having purchased chanel 2.55, Valentino, prada gauffre from official retailers
> just having trouble with this one as my wife specifically wanted a Black with Gold hardware and everywhere i checked was sold out.
> 
> seller says bag authenticated at http://www.vestiairecollective.com and can get me the relevant documents etc.
> 
> what do you guys think? this thing is eating me up!



Can you post a pic of the back of the zipper head, and if possible close up flat full on pics of the tag? Some of the numbers look cut off on the left of the tag back and there's flash from your camera. And then the hard part. Wait until more of the authenticators weigh in. I'm not one, and I don't know the new tags well enough to comment. Sorry...


----------



## legyviel

PikaboICU said:


> Authentic in my opinion.



Thank you dear, I had a good feeling about this one! Plus, the seller was very helpful. My first Bal bag will be with me this week!


----------



## muchstuff

carlo12377 said:


> Could you authenticate this please? note that the bag in the link could be original. i purchased this for my wife and have received the bag. will take photos
> and attach them here. reason for seeking authentication is that i have the bag yet the seller has reposted the very same advertisement of the bag. anyway i just joined the site and would appreciate any help. stay tuned for piccys
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Mini City GGH
> Item Number: 262650752656
> Seller ID: Dielisi
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-mini-city-black/262650752656?_trksid=p2050601.c100085.m2372&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=37338&meid=9244fede10d042beb9ce0e2744a988b5&pid=100085&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=262650752656&clkid=8708431844384177489&_qi=RTM2247625





muchstuff said:


> Sorry, not trying to make things more confusing, but you haven't posted pics of the actual bag you received yet, am I correct?





carlo12377 said:


> correct. am going to do that now. i just compared this bag to my sister's balenciaga black bag with silver hardware and they are identical.
> she purchased it in an official Bal outlet. I'm no newbie in bags having purchased chanel 2.55, Valentino, prada gauffre from official retailers
> just having trouble with this one as my wife specifically wanted a Black with Gold hardware and everywhere i checked was sold out.
> 
> seller says bag authenticated at http://www.vestiairecollective.com and can get me the relevant documents etc.
> 
> what do you guys think? this thing is eating me up!



Peace I noticed you're online, what do you think? The seller is selling a second bag with same photos and has sold a gris chartreux as well.


----------



## emmoemmo

Is this Balenciaga OK? I just bought it on eBay. I think it looks fine, but I just wanted to be 100 % sure.
Link to pictures here:
http://www.clickover.com/JDPej?p=56

And to eBay here:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172349907465?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

The seller is Wetkandy and she has many good reviews.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## PikaboICU

legyviel said:


> Thank you dear, I had a good feeling about this one! Plus, the seller was very helpful. My first Bal bag will be with me this week!



Awe you're welcome! Congrats, it's a beauty..
It probably wont be your last.. They are so addictive. 
Enjoy it!


----------



## PikaboICU

emmoemmo said:


> Is this Balenciaga OK? I just bought it on eBay. I think it looks fine, but I just wanted to be 100 % sure.
> Link to pictures here:
> http://www.clickover.com/JDPej?p=56
> 
> And to eBay here:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172349907465?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> The seller is Wetkandy and she has many good reviews.
> 
> Thank you for your help!




Authentic and what a lovely shade of red.


----------



## Conni618

Jennifer Miles said:


> Here is the picture of a rivet along with the other photos. Thank you so much!!
> 
> View attachment 3483117
> View attachment 3483123
> View attachment 3483126
> View attachment 3483128
> View attachment 3483131



Perfect.  This bag is authentic to me.


----------



## mgwonline

Can I get an answer just based on the photos in the listing? I have asked for additional and they said the item is in their warehouse and they can't provide them. UGH

BALENCIAGA Brown Leather Giant Covered Brogues City Satchel Handbag
seller: shopmaterialworld
item ID: 291892983449
http://www.ebay.com/itm/291892983449?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Jennifer Miles

Hi ladies!! I would love your opinion on this bag from eBay. My last arena brief turned out to be fake (life prior to purse forum) and I love this style. I have asked the seller for pics of the serial number and rivet. Thanks in advance.

Arena giant brief 

Seller: taggedarchives


----------



## Jennifer Miles

Sorry, this pic did not attach.


----------



## muchstuff

Jennifer Miles said:


> Hi ladies!! I would love your opinion on this bag from eBay. My last arena brief turned out to be fake (life prior to purse forum) and I love this style. I have asked the seller for pics of the serial number and rivet. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Arena giant brief
> 
> Seller: taggedarchives
> 
> View attachment 3484246
> View attachment 3484247
> View attachment 3484248
> 
> View attachment 3484252


Not commenting on the authenticity of the bag but the paper tag and bag aren't matching...


----------



## PikaboICU

mgwonline said:


> Can I get an answer just based on the photos in the listing? I have asked for additional and they said the item is in their warehouse and they can't provide them. UGH
> 
> BALENCIAGA Brown Leather Giant Covered Brogues City Satchel Handbag
> seller: shopmaterialworld
> item ID: 291892983449
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291892983449?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Nobody can give you an assurance of genuine or no without the proper photos, it wouldn't be responsible or fair.
That said.
It's up to you if you want to take a chance and post the required photos after you receive the bag for a definitive answer.
What is shown in the photos looks good thus far, no red flags but there are several other details to check.
It's up to you- If you do buy, post the required photos & you'll get a for sure determination.


----------



## Jennifer Miles

muchstuff said:


> Not commenting on the authenticity of the bag but the paper tag and bag aren't matching...



That's enough for me to stay away. I'll keep looking. Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Jennifer Miles said:


> That's enough for me to stay away. I'll keep looking. Thank you!


She may have made an honest mistake on that (I like to think the best of people!) It might be worth posting the required pics...


----------



## mgwonline

PikaboICU said:


> Nobody can give you an assurance of genuine or no without the proper photos, it wouldn't be responsible or fair.
> That said.
> It's up to you if you want to take a chance and post the required photos after you receive the bag for a definitive answer.
> What is shown in the photos looks good thus far, no red flags but there are several other details to check.
> It's up to you- If you do buy, post the required photos & you'll get a for sure determination.


thank you!  I figured as much


----------



## PikaboICU

Jennifer Miles said:


> That's enough for me to stay away. I'll keep looking. Thank you!





muchstuff said:


> She may have made an honest mistake on that (I like to think the best of people!) It might be worth posting the required pics...



I agree with Muchstuff.
What we can see of the bag looks ok but only a few points of authenticity are shown in the photos.
It happens that a seller will mix up tags or even be given the wrong tag (by accident) when they buy from a supplier (preowned of course)
That color does look like a color from 2005 so it could be an honest mistake. 
If you love the bag, it would be worth posting the proper photos as MS suggested.


----------



## lindagofnyc

mgwonline said:


> thank you!  I figured as much



The good thing is that this particular seller accepts returns, without a hassle


----------



## javaboo

Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Mini City Black Leather Bag
Item Number: 172356597018
Seller ID: jaguar1923
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Classic-Mini-City-Black-Leather-Bag-1325-/172356597018

Can someone tell me if this is authentic? The seller doesn't have any tags for this bag.


----------



## asherzoby

Hi! could one of you kind ladies authenticate this? It seems like a rose thulian velo but i am not sure why the colours don't quite look like rose thulian. Also, I already own a 2012 gris ciment but the leather is kinda papery - anyone knows if the same issues affects the f/w 2012 ones like this rose thulian (if it is a rose thulian)


----------



## muchstuff

asherzoby said:


> Hi! could one of you kind ladies authenticate this? It seems like a rose thulian velo but i am not sure why the colours don't quite look like rose thulian. Also, I already own a 2012 gris ciment but the leather is kinda papery - anyone knows if the same issues affects the f/w 2012 ones like this rose thulian (if it is a rose thulian)


Not an authenticator but I have a 2012 latte mini Pom and the leather isn't very nice, it's been coated with something and is dry feeling as well. Be interesting to hear from other 2012 owners.


----------



## PikaboICU

muchstuff said:


> Not an authenticator but I have a 2012 latte mini Pom and the leather isn't very nice, it's been coated with something and is dry feeling as well. Be interesting to hear from other 2012 owners.





asherzoby said:


> Hi! could one of you kind ladies authenticate this? It seems like a rose thulian velo but i am not sure why the colours don't quite look like rose thulian. Also, I already own a 2012 gris ciment but the leather is kinda papery - anyone knows if the same issues affects the f/w 2012 ones like this rose thulian (if it is a rose thulian)



ETA: If the bag is authentic it would indeed be Rose Thulian
Need to see photos of the bottom of the serial tag (back) "made in italy" also the bale. I zoomed in on the rivet but a close up straight on of that too. Thanks
Then one of the gals can give an opinion. 

I will comment on the 2012 leather.
I own 4 /2012 Dark Violet bags-   (I know I'm a total BAG; _Balenciaga Addicted Gal_) but back to the point..
2 Velos & 2 Cities, oddly 2 of them are very thick & chewy leather with the larger veins or texture and 2 of them are more papery & dry.
I think some years have more issues with leather than others but there will still be some bags with pretty nice leather. It's just the luck of finding a good one or the bad luck of getting a lessor leather.
I also own 2 /2008 sapphire cities and the leather is totally different! One great, the other is kinda not.
Sadly, it's tough to tell from just a photo- gotta feel it.. Perhaps some people even prefer the lighter, dryer texture? IDK

All of the above is just my opinion of course.


----------



## muchstuff

carlo12377 said:


> correct. am going to do that now. i just compared this bag to my sister's balenciaga black bag with silver hardware and they are identical.
> she purchased it in an official Bal outlet. I'm no newbie in bags having purchased chanel 2.55, Valentino, prada gauffre from official retailers
> just having trouble with this one as my wife specifically wanted a Black with Gold hardware and everywhere i checked was sold out.
> 
> seller says bag authenticated at http://www.vestiairecollective.com and can get me the relevant documents etc.
> 
> what do you guys think? this thing is eating me up!



I've spoken to a couple of the authenticators and there are mixed feelings. It's been suggested that for peace of mind you may want to use a professional authentication service of your own choosing, rather than the sellers. FYI this seller has sold your bag, one other, and has another listed, all with the same description and photos. That alone would make me wary. (I may be incorrect but I believe Vestiaire only authenticates their own bags, I don't think they have an authenticating service. Can anyone verify this?)


----------



## ksuromax

my 2 cents on the 2012 leather, Rose Thulian in particular (not commenting the auth part) - i have a Day hobo, colour of yours looks fine for RT, leather on my Day is not papery, or too dry, but it's definitely different from my 2009 lambskin bag (comparing lamb vs lamb), it has drier feel, but it's not bad, it's just different. Neither it feels thin, it's quite thick and doesn't feel 'delicate' if you know what i mean... i loaded tons in it during my recent trip, she proved to be a true work-horse, and not even for a second i doubted in her, she was carrying water bottles, and 3 jackets (2 kids), a huge camera, and lots of other stuff, and never let me down.
Another Day of mine is 2012 Cassis, and also has different leather, i reckon it fully depends on a) leather batch and b) pigment/manner of dying the leather, so i'd suggest you to do a test 'in vitro', if return is not a problem, then try it, and then you can decide and judge
So, i say it's a matter of your personal expectation and requirements, it feels different, but it's not bad. IMHO


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## PikaboICU

muchstuff said:


> I've spoken to a couple of the authenticators and there are mixed feelings. It's been suggested that for peace of mind you may want to use a professional authentication service of your own choosing, rather than the sellers. FYI this seller has sold your bag, one other, and has another listed, all with the same description and photos. That alone would make me wary. (I may be incorrect but I believe Vestiaire only authenticates their own bags, I don't think they have an authenticating service. Can anyone verify this?)



I can verify the Vestiaire Collective is a sales venue very much like Tradesy. They are known for having tons of FAKES!
The have a concierge service system, whereby, they have everything sent to them first and then onto the buyer.
If you are VERY carefull you can find some great deals, from all over the globe (I bought a pair of Louboutin boots for a fantastic price), however, there are many people that refuse to shop there due to the amount of fakes that get by.

All of the above is to say that Vestiaire is NOT an authenticator. As MuchStuff posted, they authenticate their own sales.
Sometimes they get it right- I had a sale cancelled due to it being non-genuine but sometimes they get it wrong. 

*I agree that paid authentication is the BEST way to be sure. *


----------



## mgwonline

*Balenciaga **Satchel 
Item #:
15643543
seller: JLRB
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-satchel-15643543/*


----------



## carlo12377

muchstuff said:


> I've spoken to a couple of the authenticators and there are mixed feelings. It's been suggested that for peace of mind you may want to use a professional authentication service of your own choosing, rather than the sellers. FYI this seller has sold your bag, one other, and has another listed, all with the same description and photos. That alone would make me wary. (I may be incorrect but I believe Vestiaire only authenticates their own bags, I don't think they have an authenticating service. Can anyone verify this?)



sorry for not being clear, the seller has sold many times in vestiare and has sold several of her balenciaga bags there. she said if i hadn't picked it up in eBay my bag would have ended up in Vestiare.


----------



## carlo12377

PikaboICU said:


> I can verify the Vestiaire Collective is a sales venue very much like Tradesy. They are known for having tons of FAKES!
> The have a concierge service system, whereby, they have everything sent to them first and then onto the buyer.
> If you are VERY carefull you can find some great deals, from all over the globe (I bought a pair of Louboutin boots for a fantastic price), however, there are many people that refuse to shop there due to the amount of fakes that get by.
> 
> All of the above is to say that Vestiaire is NOT an authenticator. As MuchStuff posted, they authenticate their own sales.
> Sometimes they get it right- I had a sale cancelled due to it being non-genuine but sometimes they get it wrong.
> 
> *I agree that paid authentication is the BEST way to be sure. *



where can i get this done? as we speak I'm waiting for the seller to get back to me, 
she says she will get me some proof of authenticity. will post back as soon as i have more info.


----------



## PikaboICU

carlo12377 said:


> where can i get this done? as we speak I'm waiting for the seller to get back to me,
> she says she will get me some proof of authenticity. will post back as soon as i have more info.



Authenticate4U is very good, albeit I've seen some complaints that they are slow at times. Fakespotters has been recommended for Bal in the past.
There are others.. Perhaps somebody else has a recommendation.
We're sorry we can't give you a definite answer. The newer tags can be so difficult and the authenticators here value their integrity. Not to say we don't make mistakes, we do, none of us are perfect but we always try to err on the side of caution. We want you to be certain of your handbags' authenticity.


----------



## asherzoby

hi there!

I found this black velo with g21 studs (seller said its a 2011 model) and the leather looks gorgeous and it does look in mint condition. She doesn't have the buckle as the strap isn't with her right now but wondering if could authenticate based on these photos? I am half hearted about the g21 studs though - do they weigh a ton? Tried googling the weight of velo with g21 but can't seem to find it.


----------



## Sunnyclara

*Balenciaga Metallic Edge City Motorcycle Handbag w Silver HW
Serial #: BL390154
Seller: milan_station_hk
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...589979?hash=item46563da01b:g:PZoAAOSwaB5XjEui
Please Help Check Authentication! Thanks!!!*


----------



## ksuromax

Sunnyclara said:


> *Balenciaga Metallic Edge City Motorcycle Handbag w Silver HW
> Serial #: BL390154
> Seller: milan_station_hk
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...589979?hash=item46563da01b:g:PZoAAOSwaB5XjEui
> Please Help Check Authentication! Thanks!!!*


It's not really my business, but i personally would pay 2.100 bucks and get a brand new, 100% authentic with manufacturer's warranty bag from Balenciaga, or 1,900 if we speak about S, but not bid for an unknown bag with a starting bid of 1700  $


----------



## PikaboICU

asherzoby said:


> hi there!
> 
> I found this black velo with g21 studs (seller said its a 2011 model) and the leather looks gorgeous and it does look in mint condition. She doesn't have the buckle as the strap isn't with her right now but wondering if could authenticate based on these photos? I am half hearted about the g21 studs though - do they weigh a ton? Tried googling the weight of velo with g21 but can't seem to find it.


I don't see any red flags with what you have there. If/when you get the strap, it would be good to post the bales.
I have 2- Dark Violet Velos, one reg HW and one the G21, I can't tell any difference at all. Bal hardware is extremely light IMHO.
The first one I ever bought I thought might be fake because the metal wasn't heavy like say, Coach. 
I don't think you'll notice any additional weight, if you do, it would be about the same as a lipstick.


----------



## PikaboICU

ksuromax said:


> It's not really my business, but i personally would pay 2.100 bucks and get a brand new, 100% authentic with manufacturer's warranty bag from Balenciaga, or 1,900 if we speak about S, but not bid for an unknown bag with a starting bid of 1700  $



I believe that's likely HK Dollars.. Holy Moly it isn't.. 
Yeah, you can get them right from Balenciaga or other retailers for that amount..


----------



## Sunnyclara

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...589979?hash=item46563da01b:g:pZoAAOSwaB5XjEui


ksuromax said:


> It's not really my business, but i personally would pay 2.100 bucks and get a brand new, 100% authentic with manufacturer's warranty bag from Balenciaga, or 1,900 if we speak about S, but not bid for an unknown bag with a starting bid of 1700  $


Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## Sunnyclara

PikaboICU said:


> I believe that's likely HK Dollars.. Holy Moly it isn't..
> Yeah, you can get them right from Balenciaga or other retailers for that amount..



So, you mean it is not an authenticate one?


----------



## PikaboICU

Sunnyclara said:


> *Balenciaga Metallic Edge City Motorcycle Handbag w Silver HW
> Serial #: BL390154
> Seller: milan_station_hk
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...589979?hash=item46563da01b:g:PZoAAOSwaB5XjEui
> Please Help Check Authentication! Thanks!!!*





Sunnyclara said:


> So, you mean it is not an authenticate one?



Sorry for the misunderstanding..
This is a newer style bag, in fact brand new so I'm going to defer to a more experienced authenticator.
 I'm just not quite adept at the brand new styles yet.
Hopefully somebody will be along soon to give an opinion.


----------



## ksuromax

Sunnyclara said:


> So, you mean it is not an authenticate one?


I guess "it isn't" refers to HK dollars, Pikaboo means that's us dollars


----------



## asherzoby

PikaboICU said:


> I don't see any red flags with what you have there. If/when you get the strap, it would be good to post the bales.
> I have 2- Dark Violet Velos, one reg HW and one the G21, I can't tell any difference at all. Bal hardware is extremely light IMHO.
> The first one I ever bought I thought might be fake because the metal wasn't heavy like say, Coach.
> I don't think you'll notice any additional weight, if you do, it would be about the same as a lipstick.



thanks so much! ugh, seller just said it doesn't come with the mirrors.... really hesitating now! can't make up my mind but the leather does look quite smooshy.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## mgwonline

mgwonline said:


> *Balenciaga **Satchel
> Item #:
> 15643543
> seller: JLRB
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-satchel-15643543/*


----------



## lindsey76

I would like this authenticated. Does black usually fade like this? While I like the color would this be considered damage? Thank you! 
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-leather-satchel-blackgray-19614038/?tref=closet

Sent from my SM-N900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## miumiu4me

Hi, could you please authenticate this please?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/401200554702


----------



## pale_septembre

carlo12377 said:


> where can i get this done? as we speak I'm waiting for the seller to get back to me,
> she says she will get me some proof of authenticity. will post back as soon as i have more info.


I have used www.*mypoupette*.com and had a good experience.


----------



## seagullz

hi ladies, can someone help me to auth this?
http://www.shop.realdealcollection....9CAB2ACACE2A30506F705FE57C61E.p3plqscsfapp003

Thank you


----------



## indiglow

Help with this one please!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/262659966149?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## muchstuff

seagullz said:


> hi ladies, can someone help me to auth this?
> http://www.shop.realdealcollection....9CAB2ACACE2A30506F705FE57C61E.p3plqscsfapp003
> 
> Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

Wait for authentication if you like but you can trust RDC.


----------



## thlv

Hello,

Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? It is on fashionphile but I've heard mixed reviews about this site so I was hoping to get it authenticated before I purchase. 

Here is the link: http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-rose-gold-hip-black-141776

Thank you!


----------



## PikaboICU

mgwonline said:


> *Balenciaga Satchel
> Item #:
> 15643543
> seller: JLRB
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-satchel-15643543/*



Item not available


----------



## PikaboICU

lindsey76 said:


> I would like this authenticated. Does black usually fade like this? While I like the color would this be considered damage? Thank you!
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-leather-satchel-blackgray-19614038/?tref=closet
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using PurseForum mobile app



Authentic and yes faded black not gray..


----------



## PikaboICU

miumiu4me said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate this please?
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/401200554702




No red flags Authentic in my opinion.
Fabulous shape for an oldie!!


----------



## PikaboICU

seagullz said:


> hi ladies, can someone help me to auth this?
> http://www.shop.realdealcollection....9CAB2ACACE2A30506F705FE57C61E.p3plqscsfapp003
> 
> Thank you





muchstuff said:


> Wait for authentication if you like but you can trust RDC.



No red flags.. Authentic and agree with MuchStuff RDC is trusted..


----------



## PikaboICU

thlv said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? It is on fashionphile but I've heard mixed reviews about this site so I was hoping to get it authenticated before I purchase.
> 
> Here is the link: http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-rose-gold-hip-black-141776
> 
> Thank you!




This is Authentic.. 

I LOVE Fashionphile.. Been buying from them for a long time, I've always been thrilled.. Better than described quality as a rule..


----------



## thlv

PikaboICU said:


> This is Authentic..
> 
> I LOVE Fashionphile.. Been buying from them for a long time, I've always been thrilled.. Better than described quality as a rule..


Thank you, that's great to know! I've found some really good deals on their site.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Iamminda

Hi.  Not sure if it is ok to ask here.  Is there any way a Town can have a mirror with the pocket on the back?  I believe the Town came out around 2010 and the mirror with the pocket on the back means it's a chèvre bag (2007 and before). Just wanted to ask this quick question without asking our dear authencators to spend more time looking at a bag if it's/ obviously not authentic.  Thank You.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Hi.  Not sure if it is ok to ask here.  Is there any way a Town can have a mirror with the pocket on the back?  I believe the Town came out around 2010 and the mirror with the pocket on the back means it's a chèvre bag (2007 and before). Just wanted to ask this quick question without asking our dear authencators to spend more time looking at a bag if it's/ obviously not authentic.  Thank You.


Yes, if it's not originally her mirror, but borrowed from another bag


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Yes, if it's not originally her mirror, but borrowed from another bag



Thanks K.  Appreciate your reply


----------



## miumiu4me

PikaboICU said:


> No red flags Authentic in my opinion.
> Fabulous shape for an oldie!!



Thanks for your help!


----------



## geekyhippo

Hi Ladies,

I purchased this Balenciaga City from Overstock but I doubt if it's a fake one. Would anyone please help me take a look? Thanks a ton!
If more pictures are needed I could take more. Thanks again!

Item Name: Balenciaga City 2015
Item Number: 
Seller ID: Overstock
Link: https://www.overstock.com/Clothing-...807597/product.html?TID=MyAcct:MO:OR:ProdName


----------



## Cavaliermum

Can someone please take a look at this for me:
Balenciaga Velo bag
Seller: autumnleaves85-7
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/122171853114


----------



## jury

Hello ladies, 
Could anyone authenticate this bal bag? Thank you a lot.
Item name:Giant 12 gold city.


----------



## kwlovegh

Hello. could you please help me to authenticate these bags? Thanks in advance!
Item name: Balenciaga Leather Classic First Bag 2004 S/S
Item number:  401200554702 
Seller: as*andrea
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/401200554702?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item name:Balenciaga First Blue Bag
Item number: 122166827423
Seller: ritanaess91
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122166827423?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item name: Brown Balenciaga
Item number: 351861105562
Seller:666-the-devil
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/351861105562?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## indiglow

Item name: Balenciaga Wallet
Item number: 262659966149
Seller: snowfox767
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262659966149?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Please and thank you very much!


----------



## PikaboICU

geekyhippo said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I purchased this Balenciaga City from Overstock but I doubt if it's a fake one. Would anyone please help me take a look? Thanks a ton!
> If more pictures are needed I could take more. Thanks again!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City 2015
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: Overstock
> Link: https://www.overstock.com/Clothing-...807597/product.html?TID=MyAcct:MO:OR:ProdName



I don't usually do the newer tags so if you wish to wait for another opinion, that's ok..
I don't see any red flags here and to me, this bag is authentic.


----------



## PikaboICU

Cavaliermum said:


> Can someone please take a look at this for me:
> Balenciaga Velo bag
> Seller: autumnleaves85-7
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/122171853114



I tried my best but most of the photos are the wrong angle and/or out of focus for certain authentication.
That said. this is a 1 FB seller and that itself would make me extra cautious.


----------



## PikaboICU

indiglow said:


> Item name: Balenciaga Wallet
> Item number: 262659966149
> Seller: snowfox767
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262659966149?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Please and thank you very much!




This is authentic.


----------



## PikaboICU

jury said:


> Hello ladies,
> Could anyone authenticate this bal bag? Thank you a lot.
> Item name:Giant 12 gold city.]



Do you have a link for this listing? 
Thanks


----------



## PikaboICU

kwlovegh said:


> Hello. could you please help me to authenticate these bags? Thanks in advance!
> Item name: Balenciaga Leather Classic First Bag 2004 S/S
> Item number:  401200554702
> Seller: as*andrea
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/401200554702?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item name:Balenciaga First Blue Bag
> Item number: 122166827423
> Seller: ritanaess91
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122166827423?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item name: Brown Balenciaga
> Item number: 351861105562
> Seller:666-the-devil
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/351861105562?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




#1 Was posted prior & is Authentic in my opinion.

#2 Is also authentic in my opinion. 

#3 Is missing several of the required photos, back of tag, bale, etc.. See this link for the required photos (thanks)  http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## jury

PikaboICU said:


> Do you have a link for this listing?
> Thanks
> I purchased this one from my friend. I can take more pictures of this bag for your authentication.
> Thank you for your help.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## geekyhippo

PikaboICU said:


> I don't usually do the newer tags so if you wish to wait for another opinion, that's ok..
> I don't see any red flags here and to me, this bag is authentic.


Hi Pikabo,

Thank you so much for taking a look at my bag. The reason why I have concerns are (not obvious from the pictures)
1) The mirror was sealed in a plastic bag when the bag arrived.
2) There's some glue on the bottom and on interior lining.
3) The zipper is not smooth.

Then I read some reviews on Overstock and found out there were Balenciaga fans saying that every clue indicates that it's a replica, but a very good one...  Maybe only in real life you can tell that it's not an authentic one.


----------



## hzsngps

ash


----------



## clarevoyant

Pls help authenticate this balenciaga!

My issue is that the numbers don't match on the metal tag and the leather tag, but everything else looks legit 

I'm confused. I think I might be blinded by the fact that I just love the color lol

Any help would be appreciated 

****I'll post a few more balenciagas for authentication


----------



## clarevoyant

Authenticate this Balenciaga # 2 Red with Gold Hardware

Again, the issue with the serial numbers at the back of the leather tag 

This one doesn't have a metal tag, so I tried to research the numbers online but I'm having a hard time looking for a match (so I guess that itself is a red flag)


----------



## LostInBal

clarevoyant said:


> View attachment 3488591
> View attachment 3488592
> View attachment 3488593
> View attachment 3488595
> View attachment 3488596
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate this Balenciaga # 2 Red with Gold Hardware
> 
> Again, the issue with the serial numbers at the back of the leather tag
> 
> This one doesn't have a metal tag, so I tried to research the numbers online but I'm having a hard time looking for a match (so I guess that itself is a red flag)



Both FAKE


----------



## clarevoyant

Authenticate this Balenciaga # 3 (last one)


----------



## aksaiyo

Hello! 

I am super interested in the black mini mini first but it comes in this set with a black city planet. I was thinking about getting the set and selling the bag but it's so weird that the seller refused to split the set into mini mini first and city planet? (Or maybe i'm just bitter because I only wanted the keychain) 
Also, is the white bits shown on the worn handles normal for an authentic bal? 

Sorry, I did request for all the necessary pics for authentication, by the seller has not sent them yet, I am just going to leave this here in case it is an obvious fake. 

Thank you all for taking the time and effort to help us newbies out! One day I aspire to be a good as you guys! 

Listing title:
BALENCIAGA City Bag with Planet Bag & Mini First Key Chain (Black)

Seller:
Marrilu55

URL:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/252569799121 

Pics in listing:


----------



## Lisie

muchstuff said:


> I've spoken to a couple of the authenticators and there are mixed feelings. It's been suggested that for peace of mind you may want to use a professional authentication service of your own choosing, rather than the sellers. FYI this seller has sold your bag, one other, and has another listed, all with the same description and photos. That alone would make me wary. (I may be incorrect but I believe Vestiaire only authenticates their own bags, I don't think they have an authenticating service. Can anyone verify this?)



I am the seller of the bag sold on Ebay. The bag is authentic and comes directly from Balenciaga. It is season 2016 ( as  letter D).  I never said VC (Vestiaire Collective) is an authenticator. I am usually selling through them and Videdressing as it is easier than Ebay.  I rarely sell on Ebay. The items are shipped to VC and they check if authentic or not. I have never had problems with Vestiaire Collective and I have been buying and selling from them for a while. Mistakes can happen. I am happy to provide a certificate at buyers cost when proven authentic. Second, Ebay listing is closed now. I was away on holiday.  I advice everybody being scared of receiving a fake buying from the boutique directly. Cards, dustbags, receipts mean nothing nowadays. Any questions please drop me a message. Regards.



PikaboICU said:


> I can verify the Vestiaire Collective is a sales venue very much like Tradesy. They are known for having tons of FAKES!
> The have a concierge service system, whereby, they have everything sent to them first and then onto the buyer.
> If you are VERY carefull you can find some great deals, from all over the globe (I bought a pair of Louboutin boots for a fantastic price), however, there are many people that refuse to shop there due to the amount of fakes that get by.
> 
> All of the above is to say that Vestiaire is NOT an authenticator. As MuchStuff posted, they authenticate their own sales.
> Sometimes they get it right- I had a sale cancelled due to it being non-genuine but sometimes they get it wrong.
> 
> *I agree that paid authentication is the BEST way to be sure. *





carlo12377 said:


> correct. am going to do that now. i just compared this bag to my sister's balenciaga black bag with silver hardware and they are identical.
> she purchased it in an official Bal outlet. I'm no newbie in bags having purchased chanel 2.55, Valentino, prada gauffre from official retailers
> just having trouble with this one as my wife specifically wanted a Black with Gold hardware and everywhere i checked was sold out.
> 
> seller says bag authenticated at http://www.vestiairecollective.com and can get me the relevant documents etc.
> 
> what do you guys think? this thing is eating me up!



I am the seller of the bag sold on Ebay. The bag is authentic and comes directly from Balenciaga. It is season 2016 ( as  letter D).  I never said VC (Vestiaire Collective) is an authenticator. I am usually selling through them and Videdressing as it is easier than Ebay.  I rarely sell on Ebay. The items are shipped to VC and they check if authentic or not. I have never had problems with Vestiaire Collective and I have been buying and selling from them for a while. Mistakes can happen. I am happy to provide a certificate at buyers cost when proven authentic. Second, Ebay listing is closed now. I was away on holiday.  I advice everybody being scared of receiving a fake buying from the boutique directly. Cards, dustbags, receipts mean nothing nowadays. Any questions please drop me a message. Regards.


----------



## PikaboICU

geekyhippo said:


> Hi Pikabo,
> 
> Thank you so much for taking a look at my bag. The reason why I have concerns are (not obvious from the pictures)
> 1) The mirror was sealed in a plastic bag when the bag arrived.
> 2) There's some glue on the bottom and on interior lining.
> 3) The zipper is not smooth.
> 
> Then I read some reviews on Overstock and found out there were Balenciaga fans saying that every clue indicates that it's a replica, but a very good one...  Maybe only in real life you can tell that it's not an authentic one.



Yes, that's true..
Some of those facts have changed a little over time.. The newer bags are more difficult..
What you can do is have paid, online authentication.
It's usually $10-$25 and can put your mind to ease.. 
And this may sound strange but, yes some details can only be checked in person so.... Have you owned Bal before?
The feel of the leather, the smell of it- there are some of those things that can point to genuine or fake as well.


----------



## PikaboICU

clarevoyant said:


> Pls help authenticate this balenciaga!
> 
> My issue is that the numbers don't match on the metal tag and the leather tag, but everything else looks legit
> 
> I'm confused. I think I might be blinded by the fact that I just love the color lol
> 
> Any help would be appreciated
> 
> ****I'll post a few more balenciagas for authentication



This back is Fake.. Sorry


----------



## PikaboICU

aksaiyo said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am super interested in the black mini mini first but it comes in this set with a black city planet. I was thinking about getting the set and selling the bag but it's so weird that the seller refused to split the set into mini mini first and city planet? (Or maybe i'm just bitter because I only wanted the keychain)
> Also, is the white bits shown on the worn handles normal for an authentic bal?
> 
> Sorry, I did request for all the necessary pics for authentication, by the seller has not sent them yet, I am just going to leave this here in case it is an obvious fake.
> 
> Thank you all for taking the time and effort to help us newbies out! One day I aspire to be a good as you guys!
> 
> Listing title:
> BALENCIAGA City Bag with Planet Bag & Mini First Key Chain (Black)
> 
> Seller:
> Marrilu55
> 
> URL:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/252569799121]



These are all authentic. I posted this on the Balenciaga Finds thread..
It's a great deal..
BTW There is a black mini by itself but it's a City 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...615726?hash=item4d4c2ec6ae:g:8O4AAOSwbYZXfcqT



@aalinne_72  Sorry I didn't see you had answered already on the other bags.


----------



## PikaboICU

clarevoyant said:


> Authenticate this Balenciaga # 3 (last one)



Another fake. Sorry


----------



## PikaboICU

Lisie said:


> I am the seller of the bag sold on Ebay. The bag is authentic and comes directly from Balenciaga. It is season 2016 ( as  letter D).  I never said VC (Vestiaire Collective) is an authenticator. I am usually selling through them and Videdressing as it is easier than Ebay.  I rarely sell on Ebay. The items are shipped to VC and they check if authentic or not. I have never had problems with Vestiaire Collective and I have been buying and selling from them for a while. Mistakes can happen. I am happy to provide a certificate at buyers cost when proven authentic. Second, Ebay listing is closed now. I was away on holiday.  I advice everybody being scared of receiving a fake buying from the boutique directly. Cards, dustbags, receipts mean nothing nowadays. Any questions please drop me a message. Regards.




Thank you for posting.. It's good you are here..
None of us said the bag was not authentic, we just said with the newer tags, it's much more difficult to tell.
There have been some super fakes out there- of the newer tags (not that your is) and it's made members more cautious.
The ladies here would rather err on the side of caution for the buyers own good. And yes, you are correct, cards receipts can be & are faked now-a-days, sadly.
That's why it was recommended they seek paid authentication. There are several sites to choose from that charge only a small fee.
But the fact you are here is a good sign..


----------



## LostInBal

clarevoyant said:


> Authenticate this Balenciaga # 3 (last one)
> 
> View attachment 3488614
> View attachment 3488615
> View attachment 3488616
> View attachment 3488617
> View attachment 3488618


Nice try, but no ride for you today..


----------



## teepeechu

Can you please authenticate following?  TIA.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Lisie

PikaboICU said:


> Thank you for posting.. It's good you are here..
> None of us said the bag was not authentic, we just said with the newer tags, it's much more difficult to tell.
> There have been some super fakes out there- of the newer tags (not that your is) and it's made members more cautious.
> The ladies here would rather err on the side of caution for the buyers own good. And yes, you are correct, cards receipts can be & are faked now-a-days, sadly.
> That's why it was recommended they seek paid authentication. There are several sites to choose from that charge only a small fee.
> But the fact you are here is a good sign..



I try my best to satisfy my customers. I am sorry for that, my buyer said that the forum was referring to as fake.  I have been a member of tpf for a very long time. just not active recently as normal life keeps me way too busy. I would love to help you out in the authentication thread but as said I am super busy so I would miss a lot of posts. I am not too sure if the term 'superfake' actually applies. Its hard to tell from pictures sometimes when it comes to authentication, but as far as I know the information on seasonal colours and serial numbers have not been updated in one of the Balenciaga threads. A lot of people buying feel that the missing year card is a sign of a bag being fake- which is certainly not true. Just aboves post shows that all the "accessories" mean nothing - as the turquoise bag is fake, so is the mauve/pink colored one. If you have any further questions please ask. I will try to get a certificate for my buyer. And two cents here as a seller- I am trying to satisfy clients as much as I can but it is not easy. People beg me for low prices, send rude messages sometimes, etc. Sorry for being off-topic but I felt the need of telling a sellers story too  All the best,


----------



## aksaiyo

PikaboICU said:


> These are all authentic. I posted this on the Balenciaga Finds thread..
> It's a great deal..
> BTW There is a black mini by itself but it's a City
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...615726?hash=item4d4c2ec6ae:g:8O4AAOSwbYZXfcqT
> 
> 
> 
> @aalinne_72  Sorry I didn't see you had answered already on the other bags.



Thank you!! Makes me more comfortable bidding. I'm feeling pretty adamant about getting a first rather than a city but I might get t too, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## carlo12377

Lisie said:


> I am the seller of the bag sold on Ebay. The bag is authentic and comes directly from Balenciaga. It is season 2016 ( as  letter D).  I never said VC (Vestiaire Collective) is an authenticator. I am usually selling through them and Videdressing as it is easier than Ebay.  I rarely sell on Ebay. The items are shipped to VC and they check if authentic or not. I have never had problems with Vestiaire Collective and I have been buying and selling from them for a while. Mistakes can happen. I am happy to provide a certificate at buyers cost when proven authentic. Second, Ebay listing is closed now. I was away on holiday.  I advice everybody being scared of receiving a fake buying from the boutique directly. Cards, dustbags, receipts mean nothing nowadays. Any questions please drop me a message. Regards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am the seller of the bag sold on Ebay. The bag is authentic and comes directly from Balenciaga. It is season 2016 ( as  letter D).  I never said VC (Vestiaire Collective) is an authenticator. I am usually selling through them and Videdressing as it is easier than Ebay.  I rarely sell on Ebay. The items are shipped to VC and they check if authentic or not. I have never had problems with Vestiaire Collective and I have been buying and selling from them for a while. Mistakes can happen. I am happy to provide a certificate at buyers cost when proven authentic. Second, Ebay listing is closed now. I was away on holiday.  I advice everybody being scared of receiving a fake buying from the boutique directly. Cards, dustbags, receipts mean nothing nowadays. Any questions please drop me a message. Regards.




for those wondering this is the bag i bought.


----------



## PikaboICU

carlo12377 said:


> for those wondering this is the bag i bought.




For what it's worth, I don't see any red flags with that bag.
In my opinion it's authentic-
There has been some concerns but only because the newer tags & bags can be more difficult to authenticate via photos only.
Your seller has come & posted, she is a long time TPF member- I believe she is selling authentic bags.

That said, let's see if anyone else will weigh in with an opinion.
Also it couldn't hurt to seek paid authentication if you still have any question.
It's not expensive & can be done for $10.-$25.
Have you owned Balenciaga before? If you are familiar with Bal, does it have the same texture, weight and even leather smell as others?
Is there something that makes you doubt the authenticity?


----------



## carlo12377

Lisie said:


> I try my best to satisfy my customers. I am sorry for that, my buyer said that the forum was referring to as fake.  I have been a member of tpf for a very long time. just not active recently as normal life keeps me way too busy. I would love to help you out in the authentication thread but as said I am super busy so I would miss a lot of posts. I am not too sure if the term 'superfake' actually applies. Its hard to tell from pictures sometimes when it comes to authentication, but as far as I know the information on seasonal colours and serial numbers have not been updated in one of the Balenciaga threads. A lot of people buying feel that the missing year card is a sign of a bag being fake- which is certainly not true. Just aboves post shows that all the "accessories" mean nothing - as the turquoise bag is fake, so is the mauve/pink colored one. If you have any further questions please ask. I will try to get a certificate for my buyer. My buyer already filed a paypal claim, I hope they will take it back soon. And two cents here as a seller- I am trying to satisfy clients as much as I can but it is not easy. People beg me for low prices, send rude messages sometimes, etc. Sorry for being off-topic but I felt the need of telling a sellers story too  All the best,



thanks Lis, this makes me feel better, the back looks good i just felt things were off when the same bag i purchased was still available and sold and available again meaning multiples of the same color and the same exact ad in eBay. naturally i thought this was a red flag. you've been very polite and helpful and for that i appreciate it.  also when i received the bag the year card was not included but was very visible in the picture and sales ad in ebay. so i thought it was a switch and grab meaning modus operandi of having authentic photos of authentic bag while receiving a replica. i had this happen to me in another watch forum. can never be careful nowadays. but as others have mentioned the fact you are here makes things sit in my mind easier.

as to the comment of being not authentic i based it on a comment that it could be not authentic and more authenticators are needed.
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-169#post-30683700


----------



## carlo12377

PikaboICU said:


> For what it's worth, I don't see any red flags with that bag.
> In my opinion it's authentic-
> There has been some concerns but only because the newer tags & bags can be more difficult to authenticate via photos only.
> Your seller has come & posted, she is a long time TPF member- I believe she is selling authentic bags.
> 
> That said, let's see if anyone else will weigh in with an opinion.
> Also it couldn't hurt to seek paid authentication if you still have any question.
> It's not expensive & can be done for $10.-$25.
> Have you owned Balenciaga before? If you are familiar with Bal, does it have the same texture, weight and even leather smell as others?
> Is there something that makes you doubt the authenticity?



my wife has 2 other balenciagas city from 2007 that is super super supple leather.
like the bag just collapses on itself because leather is so soft. this one is seems like
the leather is stiffer. although could be because its brand new and in ssmaller shape.

like i said only reason why i doubted in the first place is the multiple listings of the same ad thats all.
and seller has already explained that she has a source of these bags so i think peace of mind is close
at hand. sorry for all the trouble


----------



## JNG1088

Thank you for reposting my post!! 



PikaboICU said:


> So happy to see you Jira!!
> 
> They posted them back a bit, I'll repost here..
> I'm just not confident with these newer tags yet & the strap joining bothered me a little.
> Here is the origin post with photos!





PikaboICU said:


> So happy to see you Jira!!
> 
> They posted them back a bit, I'll repost here..
> I'm just not confident with these newer tags yet & the strap joining bothered me a little.
> Here is the origin post with photos!


----------



## JNG1088

Jira said:


> Thanks for linking to the pics, *PikaboICU*!
> 
> This bag is NOT authentic in my opinion; a closer look at the smaller details raises red flags for me. Conni618 is also a longtime authenticator and might be able to give you another opinion as well.



Thank you for your opinion!! How can I contact Conni618 to ask for a opinion? I don't know what I can do because Gilt is refusing my request for a refund.


----------



## geekyhippo

PikaboICU said:


> Yes, that's true..
> Some of those facts have changed a little over time.. The newer bags are more difficult..
> What you can do is have paid, online authentication.
> It's usually $10-$25 and can put your mind to ease..
> And this may sound strange but, yes some details can only be checked in person so.... Have you owned Bal before?
> The feel of the leather, the smell of it- there are some of those things that can point to genuine or fake as well.



You're absolutely right, Pika! Some details can only be told in person. The moment you see, feel or smell the bag, you'll know it at once. I have purchased pre-owned LV bags before, and the moment I received the bag, I knew immediately if it was authentic.
I've never owned a Bal before, but I have some other designer bags, and I'm sure authentic Bals will be as good as my other bags. ^-^
I'm going to return this bag anyways..
Thanks a lot Pika !


----------



## PikaboICU

JNG1088 said:


> Thank you for your opinion!! How can I contact Conni618 to ask for a opinion? I don't know what I can do because Gilt is refusing my request for a refund.



Hello,
If you are set on returning to Gilt based on an authenticity issue, they wont take the return based on anyone's opinion from here.
You'll need to have paid authentication to get them to take it back, if they're refusing.


----------



## PikaboICU

geekyhippo said:


> You're absolutely right, Pika! Some details can only be told in person. The moment you see, feel or smell the bag, you'll know it at once. I have purchased pre-owned LV bags before, and the moment I received the bag, I knew immediately if it was authentic.
> I've never owned a Bal before, but I have some other designer bags, and I'm sure authentic Bals will be as good as my other bags. ^-^
> I'm going to return this bag anyways..
> Thanks a lot Pika !



Awe you're so kind.. My pleasure for sure.. 
I'm sure you'll find the perfect Bal for you- she's out there...
Please feel free to come here & get authentication before you buy next time, if you have any concerns.
The gals here will be happy to help you.


----------



## KeharaO

Dear authenticators,
 First I bought this bag from a local trusted seller not from Ebay so I could not provide you with item listing or link.

But I really need you to authenticate this. This bag IRL looks just perfect just the same as my other one (mini city edge) that I bought from the official Balenciaga Boutique. Everything is 99,999% almost the same. The stitches are perfectly neat & symetrical, including the studs, the gold hardware, the smell of the leather. I could not find any flaws.

One thing that keeps bothering me is the leather stamp. Since the colour is light taupe its quite hard to see the stamp or do real Balenciaga ever come with tags that look this badly stamped? Even I hardly could see the numbers behind .
The seller keeps convincing me too that this is 100% authentic and even she offered me a 100% refund if it's proven not. 

Please kindly help me on this one

Items name: 
Balenciaga Envelope Clutch Metallic Edge in Taupe 2016

Here are some pics of it:





The stamp (front)










The leather stamp (inside): it's very hard to see the serial numbers IRL unless you see in under natural light.





It is written :
"390167.1211 D.538735
MADE IN ITALY
FABRIQUE EN ITALIE"





















Please contact me if you need more detailed or specifique shots. I'll be gladly provide. To me this bag's details are almost identical with the one I bought in the Balenciaga boutique except I've never found a Leather Tag with a stamp like this one before.
Looking fwd to hear from you soon. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## asherzoby

asherzoby said:


> Hi! could one of you kind ladies authenticate this? It seems like a rose thulian velo but i am not sure why the colours don't quite look like rose thulian. Also, I already own a 2012 gris ciment but the leather is kinda papery - anyone knows if the same issues affects the f/w 2012 ones like this rose thulian (if it is a rose thulian)



Hi! Just managed to get more photos of the rivet, bale as requested. Please help me authenticate it. 

From the pictures - don't you think its kinda dry and papery? It also has a penmark - anyone knows if those can be get rid of?


----------



## Magayon_ako

Hello, can anyone authenticate a Balenciaga bag from EBay? My problem is, I don't know how to post the link to the item ... been searching for the "share this item" link for the bag but I can't find it (sorry, totally not tech-savvy). Anyway, I copied the item no. and here it is .... Ebay item#182306285257 and is described as Balenciaga Motorcycle Bag (GLYCINE PURPLE with classic antique brass hardware). I hope somebody can take a look at it .... TIA!!!


----------



## PikaboICU

Magayon_ako said:


> Hello, can anyone authenticate a Balenciaga bag from EBay? My problem is, I don't know how to post the link to the item ... been searching for the "share this item" link for the bag but I can't find it (sorry, totally not tech-savvy). Anyway, I copied the item no. and here it is .... Ebay item#182306285257 and is described as Balenciaga Motorcycle Bag (GLYCINE PURPLE with classic antique brass hardware). I hope somebody can take a look at it .... TIA!!!



Hello,
Here's a link to the listing  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...285257?hash=item2a724d26c9:g:Lx8AAOSwzaJX-BfR

This is authentic but a couple of things to note, it is a City, it isn't a "part time" as the seller has listed.
It is NOT Glycine as listed, it's "Metallic Purple" and a special edition bag made for Neiman Marcus in 2011.
I happen to own this bag & it's a pretty color but the leather is extremely papery. 

I just wanted you to be aware & informed of the details but yes, this bag is authentic.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Magayon_ako

PikaboICU said:


> Hello,
> Here's a link to the listing  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...285257?hash=item2a724d26c9:g:Lx8AAOSwzaJX-BfR
> 
> This is authentic but a couple of things to note, it is a City, it isn't a "part time" as the seller has listed.
> It is NOT Glycine as listed, it's "Metallic Purple" and a special edition bag made for Neiman Marcus in 2011.
> I happen to own this bag & it's a pretty color but the leather is extremely papery.
> 
> I just wanted you to be aware & informed of the details but yes, this bag is authentic.


----------



## Magayon_ako

Sorry about that, clicked the post reply w/o typing anything ... lol. Thanks PikaboICU for the prompt reply, i just happen to place a bid on that item.


----------



## PikaboICU

KeharaO
I do have some issues with that lightly embossed tag & would like to see the the zipperhead details. 
I have to defer to an authenticator more experienced with these newer tags. 

asherzoby
Hello,  still need to see the rivet (it's inside the handle & looks like a nail head with 2 notches example below. Could you post a photo of that please.. 
Also, this is a "K" tag and they are very tricky so while most of the details are ok (save needing to see the rivet),there's been some real questions/issues with these "K" tags.
You might need to try paid authentication but perhaps somebody else will weigh in on this.
I'm sorry.  I know it's frustrating as most of the details are good but that "K" tag causes some concerns for many & has been a topic for discussion. 

*






 SOS To Authenticators 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







   For the above 2 bags.. *

EXAMPLE OF RIVET


----------



## Lisie

carlo12377 said:


> my wife has 2 other balenciagas city from 2007 that is super super supple leather.
> like the bag just collapses on itself because leather is so soft. this one is seems like
> the leather is stiffer. although could be because its brand new and in ssmaller shape.
> 
> like i said only reason why i doubted in the first place is the multiple listings of the same ad thats all.
> and seller has already explained that she has a source of these bags so i think peace of mind is close
> at hand. sorry for all the trouble






muchstuff said:


> I've spoken to a couple of the authenticators and there are mixed feelings. It's been suggested that for peace of mind you may want to use a professional authentication service of your own choosing, rather than the sellers. FYI this seller has sold your bag, one other, and has another listed, all with the same description and photos. That alone would make me wary. (I may be incorrect but I believe Vestiaire only authenticates their own bags, I don't think they have an authenticating service. Can anyone verify this?)





PikaboICU said:


> I can verify the Vestiaire Collective is a sales venue very much like Tradesy. They are known for having tons of FAKES!
> The have a concierge service system, whereby, they have everything sent to them first and then onto the buyer.
> If you are VERY carefull you can find some great deals, from all over the globe (I bought a pair of Louboutin boots for a fantastic price), however, there are many people that refuse to shop there due to the amount of fakes that get by.
> 
> All of the above is to say that Vestiaire is NOT an authenticator. As MuchStuff posted, they authenticate their own sales.
> Sometimes they get it right- I had a sale cancelled due to it being non-genuine but sometimes they get it wrong.
> 
> *I agree that paid authentication is the BEST way to be sure. *





PikaboICU said:


> For what it's worth, I don't see any red flags with that bag.
> In my opinion it's authentic-
> There has been some concerns but only because the newer tags & bags can be more difficult to authenticate via photos only.
> Your seller has come & posted, she is a long time TPF member- I believe she is selling authentic bags.
> 
> That said, let's see if anyone else will weigh in with an opinion.
> Also it couldn't hurt to seek paid authentication if you still have any question.
> It's not expensive & can be done for $10.-$25.
> Have you owned Balenciaga before? If you are familiar with Bal, does it have the same texture, weight and even leather smell as others?
> Is there something that makes you doubt the authenticity?





carlo12377 said:


> thanks Lis, this makes me feel better, the back looks good i just felt things were off when the same bag i purchased was still available and sold and available again meaning multiples of the same color and the same exact ad in eBay. naturally i thought this was a red flag. you've been very polite and helpful and for that i appreciate it.  also when i received the bag the year card was not included but was very visible in the picture and sales ad in ebay. so i thought it was a switch and grab meaning modus operandi of having authentic photos of authentic bag while receiving a replica. i had this happen to me in another watch forum. can never be careful nowadays. but as others have mentioned the fact you are here makes things sit in my mind easier.
> 
> as to the comment of being not authentic i based it on a comment that it could be not authentic and more authenticators are needed.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-169#post-30683700





carlo12377 said:


> my wife has 2 other balenciagas city from 2007 that is super super supple leather.
> like the bag just collapses on itself because leather is so soft. this one is seems like
> the leather is stiffer. although could be because its brand new and in ssmaller shape.
> 
> like i said only reason why i doubted in the first place is the multiple listings of the same ad thats all.
> and seller has already explained that she has a source of these bags so i think peace of mind is close
> at hand. sorry for all the trouble



Hello everyone,
dear Pika, dear Carlos, 

I am trying to help where I can. Sometimes its just not possible to follow tpf or write back instantly, like last week when I was on holiday. 
the year card of a bag means nothing. I know that (Asian) resellers need it so they can sell it for higher prices because bags with these are in demand on the Asian market. 

Balenciaga bags from 2007 and 2014 onwards differ very much from leather, leather structure and smell. They even changed the serial numbers,  number plate, dustbag font and some small details on the bag itself. So your wife's 2007 bag might be slouchy whereas the never bags are not very in the beginning. Actually the mini city bags don't really get slouchy at all. I have a black/silver hardware one and I took it everywhere with me to the beach, to a festival, in the rain, to parties, to shopping and it still looks the same. I would say the black one is very durable. I don't advise doing the same and being disappointed if something happens to it but from my experience they last. The City style gets more slouchy with wear. Leather changes from season to season and can't be the same as its from an animal. If there are questions open I am happy to help.  Best, Lis


----------



## cmjackson2010

Jira said:


> Not familiar w/ this style, but front of the tag looks good so far. Need a pic of the back of the tag (should have numbers and "made in italy" stamped).


Here is a pic. I tried looking up the number, but nothing popped up (in English).


----------



## teepeechu

Hi sorry is anyone able to authenticate my above post #


----------



## teepeechu

Sorry this is the bag:


teepeechu said:


> Can you please authenticate following?  TIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3488933
> View attachment 3488936
> View attachment 3488939
> View attachment 3488940
> View attachment 3488941


----------



## PikaboICU

teepeechu said:


> Sorry this is the bag:



My apologies your post was missed earlier..
I see no red flags but could you post a photo of the bale as in example..
Thank you  
Stunning color BTW


----------



## hannah812

Hello  Do you mind authenticating this Part time for me? Thank you so much in advance


----------



## PikaboICU

cmjackson2010 said:


> Here is a pic. I tried looking up the number, but nothing popped up (in English).




Actually, in my opinion that is counterfeit as that number belongs to a *Compagnon Wallet GH*
Sorry.


----------



## teepeechu

Hi, here is the attached picture.  Thank you so mch for your help.






PikaboICU said:


> My apologies your post was missed earlier..
> I see no red flags but could you post a photo of the bale as in example..
> Thank you
> Stunning color BTW


----------



## PikaboICU

teepeechu said:


> Hi, here is the attached picture.  Thank you so mch for your help.
> View attachment 3490034



You're welcome and Thank you for the fantastic photos!..
I see no red flags and this is authentic in my opinion.
It is a gorgeous color! Congrats! 



hannah812 said:


> Hello  Do you mind authenticating this Part time for me? Thank you so much in advance



Hello Hannah. welcome to TPF 
If you can post the required photos in the link below, somebody will help you out.

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## hannah812

Thank you, will do !


----------



## asherzoby

PikaboICU said:


> KeharaO
> I do have some issues with that lightly embossed tag & would like to see the the zipperhead details.
> I have to defer to an authenticator more experienced with these newer tags.
> 
> asherzoby
> Hello,  still need to see the rivet (it's inside the handle & looks like a nail head with 2 notches example below. Could you post a photo of that please..
> Also, this is a "K" tag and they are very tricky so while most of the details are ok (save needing to see the rivet),there's been some real questions/issues with these "K" tags.
> You might need to try paid authentication but perhaps somebody else will weigh in on this.
> I'm sorry.  I know it's frustrating as most of the details are good but that "K" tag causes some concerns for many & has been a topic for discussion.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOS To Authenticators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the above 2 bags.. *
> 
> EXAMPLE OF RIVET


Hi there! so many thanks for taking time off to help reply. I am confused though - so even with the rivet, we probably can't authenticate it because its a k tag? any links on the issues discussed on k tags? tried finding but can't get anything. 

Am thinking if is hould even ask the seller for the rivet pictures.. she has a few buyers in the wings.


----------



## DutchGirl007

Item name: purple part time
Item #: in link
Link:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...art-time-leather-bag-balenciaga-3078882.shtml

I have asked for rivet, underside of tag and better strap hardware photos.  Doesn't come with cards, or dust bag, so i am little nervous.  Thank you so much for any assistance. ~ DG007


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

While not commenting on the authenticity of the bag in question I do want to point out that the issue of the seller using the same pics for more than one bag has not been addressed. As anyone in tPF community knows, photos are the way our authenticators do their job, and a buyer makes their purchase based on  the photos they see posted. I feel it is very unfair to reuse the same photos to sell multiple bags. It's sloppy business practice at best and I am quite sure eBay or any other selling platform would object. As a purchaser, if I saw the same photos posted again for a multiple of a bag I had just purchased I would question it's authenticity as well. Again, I am not saying this bag isn't authentic, merely stating my opinion regarding the reusing of a set of photos for more than one bag.


----------



## PikaboICU

muchstuff said:


> While not commenting on the authenticity of the bag in question I do want to point out that the issue of the seller using the same pics for more than one bag has not been addressed. As anyone in tPF community knows, photos are the way our authenticators do their job, and a buyer makes their purchase based on  the photos they see posted. I feel it is very unfair to reuse the same photos to sell multiple bags. It's sloppy business practice at best and I am quite sure eBay or any other selling platform would object. As a purchaser, if I saw the same photos posted again for a multiple of a bag I had just purchased I would question it's authenticity as well. Again, I am not saying this bag isn't authentic, merely stating my opinion regarding the reusing of a set of photos for more than one bag.



Hi Muchstuff,  she is the seller and has explained in great detail..
If you read thru the last few pages of posts...
Nice to see you back BTW.


----------



## muchstuff

I have read it Pika but unless I missed something ( and I apologize if I did ) There was no explanation as to why the use of the same pics for multiple bags. 
I'm only kinda back [emoji40]. Miserable sinus infection I've been sick all week!


----------



## PikaboICU

muchstuff said:


> I have read it Pika but unless I missed something ( and I apologize if I did ) There was no explanation as to why the use of the same pics for multiple bags.
> I'm only kinda back [emoji40]. Miserable sinus infection I've been sick all week!



Oh my, I'm so sorry my friend..
I hope you get better very soon! 

I see I was only commenting on the authenticity of the bag Carlos received.
He posted his own pics- and she's a long time TPF'er
Anyway-  Get better soon!!


----------



## PikaboICU

Sorry double post... Strange..


----------



## muchstuff

PikaboICU said:


> Oh my, I'm so sorry my friend..
> I hope you get better very soon!
> 
> I see I was only commenting on the authenticity of the bag Carlos received.
> He posted his own pics- and she's a long time TPF'er
> Anyway-  Get better soon!!


----------



## muchstuff

Thanks my dear... And just to reiterate, as I made clear in my comment, I am in no way commenting on the authenticity of the bag in question!


----------



## PikaboICU

DutchGirl007 said:


> Item name: purple part time
> Item #: in link
> Link:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...art-time-leather-bag-balenciaga-3078882.shtml
> 
> I have asked for rivet, underside of tag and better strap hardware photos.  Doesn't come with cards, or dust bag, so i am little nervous.  Thank you so much for any assistance. ~ DG007



Oh yes, yes.. That is a lovely bag!
I gave it a "love" on my Vestiaire account yesterday. 
From what is showing, there's no red flags.. So if the other photos check out- it should be fine. Post when you receive them.
I've bought MANY bags without cards & sans dustbag. Many people have bought preloved bags that didn't have them & some others just don't sell them with their bags so that isn't an automatic reason to doubt authenticity. 
You can find dustbags on the Net for reasonable prices if you wish.
I've seen them on Tradesy, eBay & Posh. I've paid anywhere from $5-$30 for them.


----------



## DutchGirl007

PikaboICU said:


> Oh yes, yes.. That is a lovely bag!
> I gave it a "love" on my Vestiaire account yesterday.
> From what is showing, there's no red flags.. So if the other photos check out- it should be fine. Post when you receive them.
> I've bought MANY bags without cards & sans dustbag. Many people have bought preloved bags that didn't have them & some others just don't sell them with their bags so that isn't an automatic reason to doubt authenticity.
> You can find dustbags on the Net for reasonable prices if you wish.
> I've seen them on Tradesy, eBay & Posh. I've paid anywhere from $5-$30 for them.



Thank you, I thought it was lovely also, and thanks for the vote of confidence.  I have an extra Bal dust, so that isn;t the issue.  Do you know what year this might be from, or the actual color?  So pretty, is all I can tell.    Have a lovely day!


----------



## Lisie

muchstuff said:


> While not commenting on the authenticity of the bag in question I do want to point out that the issue of the seller using the same pics for more than one bag has not been addressed. As anyone in tPF community knows, photos are the way our authenticators do their job, and a buyer makes their purchase based on  the photos they see posted. I feel it is very unfair to reuse the same photos to sell multiple bags. It's sloppy business practice at best and I am quite sure eBay or any other selling platform would object. As a purchaser, if I saw the same photos posted again for a multiple of a bag I had just purchased I would question it's authenticity as well. Again, I am not saying this bag isn't authentic, merely stating my opinion regarding the reusing of a set of photos for more than one bag.


I agree with you, my mistake. The listing automatically relisted while I was away on holiday with bad quality internet.  I do normally take new photos for new items, but being a seller it is sometimes not super easy when traveling a lot  I guarantee the bag is authentic. Cases like these are a reason for me only rarely selling on Ebay. I rather sell via consignment shops that get to see the items sold by me in person to avoid worries like these. Everybody feeling unsafe about buying a bag on platforms like Ebay I advise to buy for retail for a calm mind. Any questions please drop me a message  Thank you for understanding. If you need to authenticate Balenciaga bags I am happy to help also. Best, L


----------



## Lisie

PikaboICU said:


> Oh yes, yes.. That is a lovely bag!
> I gave it a "love" on my Vestiaire account yesterday.
> From what is showing, there's no red flags.. So if the other photos check out- it should be fine. Post when you receive them.
> I've bought MANY bags without cards & sans dustbag. Many people have bought preloved bags that didn't have them & some others just don't sell them with their bags so that isn't an automatic reason to doubt authenticity.
> You can find dustbags on the Net for reasonable prices if you wish.
> I've seen them on Tradesy, eBay & Posh. I've paid anywhere from $5-$30 for them.



A SA once threw the cards&tags away in front of my eyes. And to be honest I do not care if I have them or not.  There is a lot of money in this world and luxury brand items are bought to be used so a lot of the people do not care about these extras they get with the bags. Maybe people who are true bag lovers and collect them do care. I personally don't. I would store in a dustbag though. Last two cents here being off-topic. Enjoy the bags ladies!


----------



## Lisie

muchstuff said:


> I have read it Pika but unless I missed something ( and I apologize if I did ) There was no explanation as to why the use of the same pics for multiple bags.
> I'm only kinda back [emoji40]. Miserable sinus infection I've been sick all week!



Get well soon


----------



## Lisie

KeharaO said:


> Dear authenticators,
> First I bought this bag from a local trusted seller not from Ebay so I could not provide you with item listing or link.
> 
> But I really need you to authenticate this. This bag IRL looks just perfect just the same as my other one (mini city edge) that I bought from the official Balenciaga Boutique. Everything is 99,999% almost the same. The stitches are perfectly neat & symetrical, including the studs, the gold hardware, the smell of the leather. I could not find any flaws.
> 
> One thing that keeps bothering me is the leather stamp. Since the colour is light taupe its quite hard to see the stamp or do real Balenciaga ever come with tags that look this badly stamped? Even I hardly could see the numbers behind .
> The seller keeps convincing me too that this is 100% authentic and even she offered me a 100% refund if it's proven not.
> 
> Please kindly help me on this one
> 
> Items name:
> Balenciaga Envelope Clutch Metallic Edge in Taupe 2016
> 
> Here are some pics of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stamp (front)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leather stamp (inside): it's very hard to see the serial numbers IRL unless you see in under natural light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is written :
> "390167.1211 D.538735
> MADE IN ITALY
> FABRIQUE EN ITALIE"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please contact me if you need more detailed or specifique shots. I'll be gladly provide. To me this bag's details are almost identical with the one I bought in the Balenciaga boutique except I've never found a Leather Tag with a stamp like this one before.
> Looking fwd to hear from you soon. Thank you so much!!!



The bag is authentic. The leather is typical for a metal edge Balenciaga bag and the serial number not being stamped properly is not a sign of this bag being fake. 
Two things: the bags are made by hand and machines- sometimes the machines have lower pressure or the leather is too strong to be stamped in. Maybe one would say its second quality but then again if the number is slightly stamped it is alright. 
Also -  as a buyer buying from shops regularly I NEVER check serial numbers, cards, dustbags, receipts. Buying from a second hand market makes it of course difficult. But from leather structure, color, style, size etc I can see it is authentic. I came across bags like this one before. 
I am not a regular authenticator in this thread but I hope the resident ladies here won't mind. Color is gris taupe. 
Enjoy the pretty bag.


----------



## Lisie

DutchGirl007 said:


> Thank you, I thought it was lovely also, and thanks for the vote of confidence.  I have an extra Bal dust, so that isn;t the issue.  Do you know what year this might be from, or the actual color?  So pretty, is all I can tell.    Have a lovely day!



seller says its bleu lavande. Fall 2011 collection. Its hard to see from the pics on VC but I guess it is.


----------



## muchstuff

Lisie said:


> I agree with you, my mistake. The listing automatically relisted while I was away on holiday with bad quality internet.  I do normally take new photos for new items, but being a seller it is sometimes not super easy when traveling a lot  I guarantee the bag is authentic. Cases like these are a reason for me only rarely selling on Ebay. I rather sell via consignment shops that get to see the items sold by me in person to avoid worries like these. Everybody feeling unsafe about buying a bag on platforms like Ebay I advise to buy for retail for a calm mind. Any questions please drop me a message  Thank you for understanding. If you need to authenticate Balenciaga bags I am happy to help also. Best, L


I am perfectly comfortable buying on eBay, but I do agree with you, if it makes you nervous it may be better to purchase from a retailer. I've gotten some great deals on eBay, but do always check authentication if I'm unsure.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Lisie said:


> Get well soon


Thanks!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Lisie said:


> seller says its bleu lavande. Fall 2011 collection. Its hard to see from the pics on VC but I guess it is.



 Bleu Lavande, yes thanks, 2011 was what i wondered, many thanks Lisie! [emoji180]


----------



## asherzoby

ok ladies,  have decided not to take a k tag just in case! 
i have this gorgeous looking red bag on sale which i think is so pretty. its a city though, with 2013 leather? let me know if this is a better leather than the 2012!

Many thanks for your time!! love you ladies!


----------



## PikaboICU

DutchGirl007 said:


> Thank you, I thought it was lovely also, and thanks for the vote of confidence.  I have an extra Bal dust, so that isn;t the issue.  Do you know what year this might be from, or the actual color?  So pretty, is all I can tell.    Have a lovely day!



Yes the color is Bleu Lavande from 2011.
Oh my, it sold.. I do hope you got it, if you were wanting to purchase..
That color is gorgeous in person- I have several items in Bleu Lavande..
CHEERS 

ETA: Oops, I was late to the party. lol
I didn't realize your Q had been answered.. I was gone all day, sorry for my tardiness.


----------



## PikaboICU

asherzoby said:


> ok ladies,  have decided not to take a k tag just in case!
> i have this gorgeous looking red bag on sale which i think is so pretty. its a city though, with 2013 leather? let me know if this is a better leather than the 2012!
> 
> Many thanks for your time!! love you ladies!



That would be Rouge Cardinal & the leather is pretty nice in my opinion. Again, there will be batches that are better than others even within the same year..
I don't see any red flags with that gorgeous red City but can you please post a photo of the rivet & the bale(at the proper angle).
Then you can have a definite answer.
Thanks.


----------



## DutchGirl007

PikaboICU said:


> Yes the color is Bleu Lavande from 2011.
> Oh my, it sold.. I do hope you got it, if you were wanting to purchase..
> That color is gorgeous in person- I have several items in Bleu Lavande..
> CHEERS
> 
> ETA: Oops, I was late to the party. lol
> I didn't realize your Q had been answered.. I was gone all day, sorry for my tardiness.



Haha.... thank you for your being late!!  I did pull the trigger on that beauty, I felt like it would disappear if I didn't.  Based on your comment I'm very excited i did!! Been seeking a bag in purple or large silver hardware!   feels like a big score to me! 
[emoji322][emoji322][emoji173]️[emoji322][emoji322]. Thanks again for your time.
~DG007


----------



## PikaboICU

DutchGirl007 said:


> Haha.... thank you for your being late!!  I did pull the trigger on that beauty, I felt like it would disappear if I didn't.  Based on your comment I'm very excited i did!! Been seeking a bag in purple or large silver hardware!   feels like a big score to me!
> [emoji322][emoji322][emoji173]️[emoji322][emoji322]. Thanks again for your time.
> ~DG007




CONGRATS!! 
I'm so happy you got it.. It looks to be in great condition.
I have a bag in nearly every purple Bal has ever made  It's my favorite color and Bleu Lavande is one of the prettiest of all.
I think you're going to be thrilled when you see it in person!
You'll have to do a reveal & share some photos on the Bal Board when you get it..
I would love to see it & hear,, well,,, read,, about how much you love it! 

My pleasure for whatever little bit I did.. 
Congrats again!!


----------



## PikaboICU

asherzoby said:


> ok ladies,  have decided not to take a k tag just in case!
> i have this gorgeous looking red bag on sale which i think is so pretty. its a city though, with 2013 leather? let me know if this is a better leather than the 2012!
> Many thanks for your time!! love you ladies!





PikaboICU said:


> That would be Rouge Cardinal & the leather is pretty nice in my opinion. Again, there will be batches that are better than others even within the same year..
> I don't see any red flags with that gorgeous red City but can you please post a photo of the rivet & the bale(at the proper angle).
> Then you can have a definite answer.
> Thanks.



My bad I see the rivet now.. Don't know how I missed it- it was first. lol 
I believe this bag is authentic.. Just would like to see the bale. 
Beautiful red for sure..


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> Haha.... thank you for your being late!!  I did pull the trigger on that beauty, I felt like it would disappear if I didn't.  Based on your comment I'm very excited i did!! Been seeking a bag in purple or large silver hardware!   feels like a big score to me!
> [emoji322][emoji322][emoji173]️[emoji322][emoji322]. Thanks again for your time.
> ~DG007


well done and advance congratulations! 
Purple and GSH is a winning combo (i have Street in Raisin GSH) really cool and edgy  
looking forward to your reveal and mod shots!


----------



## carlo12377

muchstuff said:


> I have read it Pika but unless I missed something ( and I apologize if I did ) There was no explanation as to why the use of the same pics for multiple bags.
> I'm only kinda back [emoji40]. Miserable sinus infection I've been sick all week!



thanks muchstuff, thats exactly the reason why i doubted in the first place. can't blame me right?

 anyway I'm going to close the dispute as seller has tried to make amends
and has explained her side her. and besides no one has flat out called it out for being a fake.

thanks too lisie for coming here to explain.  sorry for all the trouble.

by the way guys I'm Carlo no "S"


----------



## muchstuff

carlo12377 said:


> thanks muchstuff, thats exactly the reason why i doubted in the first place. can't blame me right?
> 
> anyway I'm going to close the dispute as seller has tried to make amends
> and has explained her side her. and besides no one has flat out called it out for being a fake.
> 
> thanks too lisie for coming here to explain.  sorry for all the trouble.
> 
> by the way guys I'm Carlo no "S"


It's been interesting for sure, best of luck!


----------



## DutchGirl007

PikaboICU said:


> CONGRATS!!
> I'm so happy you got it.. It looks to be in great condition.
> I have a bag in nearly every purple Bal has ever made  It's my favorite color and Bleu Lavande is one of the prettiest of all.
> I think you're going to be thrilled when you see it in person!
> You'll have to do a reveal & share some photos on the Bal Board when you get it..
> I would love to see it & hear,, well,,, read,, about how much you love it!
> 
> My pleasure for whatever little bit I did..
> Congrats again!!



Yes, Absolutely!!   The Bal purples are to die!!  Super excited! [emoji171]. Do you have a post of your colored bags?  Cheers!


----------



## DutchGirl007

ksuromax said:


> well done and advance congratulations!
> Purple and GSH is a winning combo (i have Street in Raisin GSH) really cool and edgy
> looking forward to your reveal and mod shots!



Hey Lady!  Why thank you!!!  Because you too, love this color/hw combo!  Beyond excited!! [emoji173]️


----------



## SarahPush

Can anyone pleeeease help me authenticate this? 
I'm pretty unsure because of the leather tag inside? 
https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-und-verkaufen/d/balenciaga-grey-175539271/View media item 826View media item 825View media item 824View media item 823View media item 822View media item 821View media item 820View media item 819


----------



## ksuromax

SarahPush said:


> Can anyone pleeeease help me authenticate this?
> I'm pretty unsure because of the leather tag inside?
> https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-und-verkaufen/d/balenciaga-grey-175539271/View media item 826View media item 825View media item 824View media item 823View media item 822View media item 821View media item 820View media item 819


i am not an expert, but this is obvious fake


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## SarahPush

ksuromax said:


> i am not an expert, but this is obvious fake


I Was really expecting this.... Thank you for having a look!


----------



## MissMerion

Hi girls, could you please authenticate this bag?

Item Name: AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA THE GIANT CITY 2WAY HAND BAG GRAY LEATHER VTG ITALY RB3051m
Item Number: 131967843850
Seller ID: rba_japan
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131967843850?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true

From the serial code, is it possible to determinate year/collection?

Thank you


----------



## lindsey76

Hello! Please authenticate this twiggy, the seller authenticates and I don't see any issues but just wanted to check
























Sent from my SM-N900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lisie

muchstuff said:


> I am perfectly comfortable buying on eBay, but I do agree with you, if it makes you nervous it may be better to purchase from a retailer. I've gotten some great deals on eBay, but do always check authentication if I'm unsure.


yes same here. Selling is too expensive almost. Paypal fees, currency conversion via Paypal and Ebay fees are a third minimum of the price selling.


----------



## jcver

Hi there! Could somebody help me authenticate this Balenciaga part time for me pls? Thanks in advance.


----------



## PikaboICU

MissMerion said:


> Hi girls, could you please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA THE GIANT CITY 2WAY HAND BAG GRAY LEATHER VTG ITALY RB3051m
> Item Number: 131967843850
> Seller ID: rba_japan
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131967843850?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> From the serial code, is it possible to determinate year/collection?
> 
> Thank you



I have some doubts about this bag.
Need to see photos of the rivet & the bale at the proper angle.
Then somebody can help you out.


----------



## PikaboICU

lindsey76 said:


> Hello! Please authenticate this twiggy, the seller authenticates and I don't see any issues but just wanted to check
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using PurseForum mobile app



This is authentic in my opinion. 
And yes, it's always good to get the opinion of a person with no vested interest in the sale.


----------



## PikaboICU

jcver said:


> Hi there! Could somebody help me authenticate this Balenciaga part time for me pls? Thanks in advance.



Hello,
This is authentic.
Thank you for the great photos! It helps more than you know.


----------



## KeharaO

Lisie said:


> The bag is authentic. The leather is typical for a metal edge Balenciaga bag and the serial number not being stamped properly is not a sign of this bag being fake.



Wow. Thank you so sooo much for the feedback and explanation. It's sooo great to know the bag is authentic because I've already fallen for this one. And the color is quite hard to find here in my country. So thank you


----------



## kwlovegh

Hi, please help me to authenticate these bags, thanks in advance!
Item:Genuine Authentic Balenciaga Mint Handbag And Mirror
Item number:322289730373
Seller:bobbette0407
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322289730373?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item:Balenciaga Black leather City bag
Item number:232107695244
Seller:millie-billy
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232107695244?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item:Balenciaga Bag
Item number:222277141097
Seller:kento-arian
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222277141097?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## MissMerion

PikaboICU said:


> I have some doubts about this bag.
> Need to see photos of the rivet & the bale at the proper angle.
> Then somebody can help you out.



Ok, I will ask the seller for these details and I will revert. Thank you


----------



## jcver

PikaboICU said:


> Hello,
> This is authentic.
> Thank you for the great photos! It helps more than you know.




Wow thank you so much!


----------



## MissMerion

jcver said:


> View attachment 3491244
> View attachment 3491244
> View attachment 3491243
> View attachment 3491242
> View attachment 3491241
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there! Could somebody help me authenticate this Balenciaga part time for me pls? Thanks in advance.



OMG [emoji7] It's vert menthe, right? I'm looking for this combo since long time, but never find one. Where did you find it? If I can ask it.

Congrats, it's TDF [emoji173]️


----------



## Mekinfrance

Dear Experts,
Could you please help to authenticate this bag?
many thanks in advance, you are just wonderful!
>>>
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga Gris Tarmac Lambskin Giant 12 Rose Gold City Bag (?)
Link (if available): 
then attach any photos (in next post also)


----------



## Mekinfrance




----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Mekinfrance




----------



## jcver

MissMerion said:


> OMG [emoji7] It's vert menthe, right? I'm looking for this combo since long time, but never find one. Where did you find it? If I can ask it.
> 
> Congrats, it's TDF [emoji173]️



Thank you! If I'm not mistaken, it is vert militaire from 2011 collection. I bought it slightly used from ebay.it.


----------



## PikaboICU

Mekinfrance said:


> Dear Experts,
> Could you please help to authenticate this bag?
> many thanks in advance, you are just wonderful!
> >>>
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga Gris Tarmac Lambskin Giant 12 Rose Gold City Bag (?)
> Link (if available):
> then attach any photos (in next post also)H]



Greetings,
I'm confused as those photos seem to be of 2 different bags..
Also, the color Gris Tarmac wouldn't be right for that serial tag..
Can you double check these photos please..
Thanks



jcver said:


> Thank you! If I'm not mistaken, it is vert militaire from 2011 collection. I bought it slightly used from ebay.it.



That's what I believed as well.


----------



## Mekinfrance

PikaboICU said:


> Greetings,
> I'm confused as those photos seem to be of 2 different bags..
> Also, the color Gris Tarmac wouldn't be right for that serial tag..
> Can you double check these photos please..
> Thanks
> 
> Hi! Thanks for your reply.
> All the photos are from the same bag.
> It is my first Bal purchase and I tried to look at pics and ID this model/ color.
> The name was not on the listing, so it was my guess...
> Could you please tell me if the bag is authentic?
> Many thanks in advance for your help


----------



## PikaboICU

Mekinfrance said:


> Hi! Thanks for your reply.
> All the photos are from the same bag.
> It is my first Bal purchase and I tried to look at pics and ID this model/ color.
> The name was not on the listing, so it was my guess...
> Could you please tell me if the bag is authentic?
> Many thanks in advance for your help



I don't see any red flags..
It just looks like two different colors to me..
Is it blue or gray? 
If it's blue it appears to be Bleu Obscur but it looks so gray in some photos- that's what has me a bit baffled.. 
The model is a City with Giant HW I believe G12 commonly called a Giant City but the size refers to the hardware.


----------



## Mekinfrance

PikaboICU said:


> I don't see any red flags..
> It just looks like two different colors to me..
> Is it blue or gray?
> If it's blue it appears to be Bleu Obscur but it looks so gray in some photos- that's what has me a bit baffled..
> The model is a City with Giant HW I believe G12 commonly called a Giant City but the size refers to the hardware.



Thanks so much!
It is very difficult to define the color, I would say more gray than blue.
Thanks so much for your help and speed on replying my posts 
It is my first Bal purchase (I am more a LV girl) but love the texture of the leather and the color,
so I guess I will be back in the Bal forum very soon


----------



## PikaboICU

Mekinfrance said:


> Thanks so much!
> It is very difficult to define the color, I would say more gray than blue.
> Thanks so much for your help and speed on replying my posts
> It is my first Bal purchase (I am more a LV girl) but love the texture of the leather and the color,
> so I guess I will be back in the Bal forum very soon



You're quite welcome, my pleasure for sure..
I'm certain you'll love your new Bal- they are quite addictive & it's difficult to stop at just one. 
If it's more gray, it could be Gris Fossile both colors were for S/S 2015 which is the season/year for your bag based on the "F" tag. 
I'll give you a link to the chart so you can look at the 2 color swatches.. It would be one of those two due to the tag. 
So Bleu Obscur or Gris Fossile from the chart here: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga/guide
Congrats!!!


----------



## PikaboICU

kwlovegh said:


> Hi, please help me to authenticate these bags, thanks in advance!
> Item:Genuine Authentic Balenciaga Mint Handbag And Mirror
> Item number:322289730373
> Seller:bobbette0407
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322289730373?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item:Balenciaga Black leather City bag
> Item number:232107695244
> Seller:millie-billy
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232107695244?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item:Balenciaga Bag
> Item number:222277141097
> Seller:kento-arian
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222277141097?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



#1 Authentic and an oldie form 2004. The color is pistachio.

#2 Is difficult as the photos aren't sufficient, I don't see anything obvious but- please see the photos in this link & repost, thanks.. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

#3 Is *not* authentic. Sorry.


----------



## kwlovegh

PikaboICU said:


> #1 Authentic and an oldie form 2004. The color is pistachio.
> 
> #2 Is difficult as the photos aren't sufficient, I don't see anything obvious but- please see the photos in this link & repost, thanks..
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/
> 
> #3 Is *not* authentic. Sorry.


Ok,thank you very much indeed!


----------



## Purple6

Hello ladies,

Please kindly do me favour to authenticate this Balenciaga bag
Seller: alb425650us
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/172369387763?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Id: 172369387763

Many Thanks in advance 



Coquelicot Red Balenciaga Town bag


----------



## lilapot

Hello ladies!

Two Balenciaga Triple Tour Bracelets i bought online months ago. Can anyone help confirm authenticity?  TIA xo


----------



## Rixy11

I would be eternally grateful if someone could authenticate this Agneau Giant 12 Gold City black for me - I purchased it from a recommended TPF consignment store but am unsure about the zipper and so am feeling a little concerned. Could be nothing but I'd love some TPFer opinions!


----------



## Rixy11

Forgot the rivets!


----------



## ksuromax

Rixy11 said:


> I would be eternally grateful if someone could authenticate this Agneau Giant 12 Gold City black for me - I purchased it from a recommended TPF consignment store but am unsure about the zipper and so am feeling a little concerned. Could be nothing but I'd love some TPFer opinions!


i am not either commenting on authenticity, or the style, but i have a genuine B City from the same season SS 2016 and my zipper has exactly the same "B" stamp at the back


----------



## teddyme16

Hi, I'm a neophyte to Balenciaga world and would really appreciate any help in checking authenticity please. Thank you very much in advance for your time.

Item number: 262649216534
Seller: cherriemarimangun_0
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...J1%2F5DiC3QbQuklpDxFg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Item number: 232097311032 
Seller: misspiggyshops
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...J1%2F5DiC3QbQuklpDxFg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Item number: 262649165580
Seller: tailortrash
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...J1%2F5DiC3QbQuklpDxFg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## teddyme16

and this too, please....

Item number: 262649216534
Seller:  tgar6933
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252558257354?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you very much.


----------



## ksuromax

Been browsing aimlessly and found this one, do my eyes let me down, or indeed the handle studs/rivets look off? 
Seller seems to be reputable, and it's not mentioned in the description that item had been refubrished... 

Item Number: 201533170183
Seller: linda*s***stuff
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-BALENC...5b785e&pid=100011&rk=2&rkt=18&sd=252558257354


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> Been browsing aimlessly and found this one, do my eyes let me down, or indeed the handle studs/rivets look off?
> Seller seems to be reputable, and it's not mentioned in the description that item had been refubrished...
> 
> Item Number: 201533170183
> Seller: linda*s***stuff
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-BALENCIAGA-Black-Leather-Gold-Tone-Motorcycle-City-Hobo-Handbag/201533170183?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=39861&meid=bf55c765af4443778f0376d2bc5b785e&pid=100011&rk=2&rkt=18&sd=252558257354


We should see clear pics of rivets and back side serial tag..


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> We should see clear pics of rivets and back side serial tag..


But they do look odd, don't they?


----------



## LostInBal

teddyme16 said:


> and this too, please....
> 
> Item number: 262649216534
> Seller:  tgar6933
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252558257354?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you very much.


Looks original to me but should see clear pics of rivet and back side serial tag. Bales look good though..


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> But they do look odd, don't they?



look good to me..


----------



## LostInBal

teddyme16 said:


> Hi, I'm a neophyte to Balenciaga world and would really appreciate any help in checking authenticity please. Thank you very much in advance for your time.
> 
> Item number: 262649216534
> Seller: cherriemarimangun_0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-Bag-at-low-price-/262649216534?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=qiw5rsVJJ1%2F5DiC3QbQuklpDxFg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Item number: 232097311032
> Seller: misspiggyshops
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-City-Handbag-covered-hardware-/232097311032?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=qiw5rsVJJ1%2F5DiC3QbQuklpDxFg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Item number: 262649165580
> Seller: tailortrash
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-Day-bag-2009-Mandarine-agneau-nice-condition-/262649165580?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=qiw5rsVJJ1%2F5DiC3QbQuklpDxFg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




First one: Authentic and redyed
Second: Authentic to me, but should see clear pics of rivet and bale to confirm 100%
Third: Authentic


----------



## Purple6

Purple6 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Please kindly do me favour to authenticate this Balenciaga bag
> Seller: alb425650us
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/172369387763?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Id: 172369387763
> 
> Many Thanks in advance
> View attachment 3491461
> View attachment 3491461
> 
> Coquelicot Red Balenciaga Town bag


----------



## teddyme16

aalinne_72 said:


> Looks original to me but should see clear pics of rivet and back side serial tag. Bales look good though..



Thank you very much 
Will send pics shortly...


----------



## teddyme16

aalinne_72 said:


> First one: Authentic and redyed
> Second: Authentic to me, but should see clear pics of rivet and bale to confirm 100%
> Third: Authentic



Thank you soooo much!!! 
Will send pics of the second item shortly...


----------



## LostInBal

Please,  ask seller for clear photos of rivet, bale and back side serial tag. For exact requiered pics go to post number 1 to see examples.


----------



## PikaboICU

Rixy11 said:


> I would be eternally grateful if someone could authenticate this Agneau Giant 12 Gold City black for me - I purchased it from a recommended TPF consignment store but am unsure about the zipper and so am feeling a little concerned. Could be nothing but I'd love some TPFer opinions!



Authentic.
No worries this is the new style of zipper.


----------



## Rixy11

PikaboICU said:


> Authentic.
> No worries this is the new style of zipper.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Rixy11

ksuromax said:


> i am not either commenting on authenticity, or the style, but i have a genuine B City from the same season SS 2016 and my zipper has exactly the same "B" stamp at the back


Thanks for that!


----------



## kat_vil

I BOUGHT A SECOND HAND GIANT HARDWARE GOLD 21 CITY - HOPE I SAID THAT IN THE RIGHT WAY LOL! MOST OF THE BALENCIAGA BAGS HAVE A LAMPO OR B AT THE BACK OF THE ZIPPERS, MINE SAYS NOTHING ON IT, EVERYTHING MATCHES TO AN AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA SUCH AS THE RIVETS, TAG NUMBERS, MIRROR AND THE LEATHER ITSELF IS SO SOFT; ALL THE HARDWARES MATCH AND THEY ARE A BIT HEAVY THATS WHY THIS MODEL WAS DISCONTINUED (2012); THE SALES LADY AT NEIMAN MARCUS SAID THAT SOME OLD SCHOOL BAGS HAVE NO LAMPO OR B ON THE BACK OF THE ZIPPERS BUT THIS WAS ONLY 2012; ANY HELP?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

kat_vil said:


> I BOUGHT A SECOND HAND GIANT HARDWARE GOLD 21 CITY - HOPE I SAID THAT IN THE RIGHT WAY LOL! MOST OF THE BALENCIAGA BAGS HAVE A LAMPO OR B AT THE BACK OF THE ZIPPERS, MINE SAYS NOTHING ON IT, EVERYTHING MATCHES TO AN AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA SUCH AS THE RIVETS, TAG NUMBERS, MIRROR AND THE LEATHER ITSELF IS SO SOFT; ALL THE HARDWARES MATCH AND THEY ARE A BIT HEAVY THATS WHY THIS MODEL WAS DISCONTINUED (2012); THE SALES LADY AT NEIMAN MARCUS SAID THAT SOME OLD SCHOOL BAGS HAVE NO LAMPO OR B ON THE BACK OF THE ZIPPERS BUT THIS WAS ONLY 2012; ANY HELP?



Please see link below for the proper photos...re-post and someone will help you. The authenticators generally only respond to posts with the correct pics. It's worth the effort .
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## mari07.ma@gmail

Hi ladies,

Can anyone help me authenticate this giant city bag pretty please? Would really appreciate it!!


----------



## mari07.ma@gmail

mari07.ma@gmail said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can anyone help me authenticate this giant city bag pretty please? Would really appreciate it!!


 Sorry forgot at add this photo


----------



## muchstuff

mari07.ma@gmail said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can anyone help me authenticate this giant city bag pretty please? Would really appreciate it!!


Sorry, this bag is fake.


----------



## mari07.ma@gmail

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, this bag is fake.


 Darn. Thanks though. Was really hoping for it be real.


----------



## muchstuff

mari07.ma@gmail said:


> Darn. Thanks though. Was really hoping for it be real.


Smart of you to post here, there's lots of good deals out there, good luck with your search!


----------



## mari07.ma@gmail

muchstuff said:


> Smart of you to post here, there's lots of good deals out there, good luck with your search!



Will def continue to look. I actually came upon this bag at a thrift store. Thought it was too good to be true.


----------



## muchstuff

mari07.ma@gmail said:


> Will def continue to look. I actually came upon this bag at a thrift store. Thought it was too good to be true.


Ahh, the thrift store find...I always dream of coming across a real Bal in a thrift store, it's been known to happen!


----------



## mari07.ma@gmail

muchstuff said:


> Ahh, the thrift store find...I always dream of coming across a real Bal in a thrift store, it's been known to happen!


Yes i know!! I have actually found other authentic designer bags but have yet to come across a real Bal... Ive seen insane thrift store finds on Youtube and wonder how can someone give up those peices?


----------



## muchstuff

mari07.ma@gmail said:


> Yes i know!! I have actually found other authentic designer bags but have yet to come across a real Bal... Ive seen insane thrift store finds on Youtube and wonder how can someone give up those peices?



I guess if money's no object...or it could be kids downsizing or clearing out mom's stuff and not realizing what they have!


----------



## mari07.ma@gmail

muchstuff said:


> I guess if money's no object...or it could be kids downsizing or clearing out mom's stuff and not realizing what they have!


Yea you are right. Well thanks for the conversation.


----------



## atypical devil

pls help me authenticate this. Looks real to me but the hardware looks off.unfortunately, these are all the pics i have ...


----------



## muchstuff

atypical devil said:


> pls help me authenticate this. Looks real to me but the hardware looks off.
> 
> View attachment 3494247
> View attachment 3494249
> View attachment 3494250



Please resubmit with the correct pics and someone will help you out 

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## PikaboICU

atypical devil said:


> pls help me authenticate this. Looks real to me but the hardware looks off.unfortunately, these are all the pics i have ...





muchstuff said:


> Please resubmit with the correct pics and someone will help you out
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


^^ As MuchStuff posted.. 
But let me add; I don't see any red flags with what you posted so if you are interested in purchasing that bag, it would be worth asking the seller for the other photos as there's nothing in the ones you posted that point immediately to fake.
BUT there's no way to determine authenticity with any certainty without the rest of the photos. 
Do you have a link to the listing? 

Sometimes a bag is so bad or has distinct flaws in the details we can say FAKE with only a couple photos but to determine authentic we really need to see all the details required.


----------



## helenNZ

Good grief this COLOUR is my HG bbag colour!  Who remembers all the 'drama' I went through to find a FIRST all those years ago??? 

Anyway...

BBAG: 2005 Turq City
LINK: http://www.shop.realdealcollection....vre-Leather-Classic-City-Handbag-RDC-7480.htm
SELLER: Real Deal Collection

Thanking you in advance, ladies!!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## lilapot

lilapot said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Two Balenciaga Triple Tour Bracelets i bought online months ago. Can anyone help confirm authenticity?  TIA xo



Hi Ladies,

Sorry to bother you but can anyone tell me if there's any red flags on these? Thank you so much xx


----------



## muchstuff

helenNZ said:


> Good grief this COLOUR is my HG bbag colour!  Who remembers all the 'drama' I went through to find a FIRST all those years ago???
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> BBAG: 2005 Turq City
> LINK: http://www.shop.realdealcollection....vre-Leather-Classic-City-Handbag-RDC-7480.htm
> SELLER: Real Deal Collection
> 
> Thanking you in advance, ladies!!!



Never have to worry with RDC, go for it!


----------



## PikaboICU

lilapot said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry to bother you but can anyone tell me if there's any red flags on these? Thank you so much xx



I looked at the photos earlier and didn't see anything glaring but bracelets can be so tricky.
The black one is for sure ok.. The thing that bothers me about the lighter one is the faded numbers on the back, they don't usually do that.

But I don't see any obvious red flags.. Is the texture, thickness, leather scent & all that as it should be?
Ya know, those details you can only check in person.. 
Do you recall where you bought them? That might be a clue as well.


----------



## PikaboICU

helenNZ said:


> Good grief this COLOUR is my HG bbag colour!  Who remembers all the 'drama' I went through to find a FIRST all those years ago???
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> BBAG: 2005 Turq City
> LINK: http://www.shop.realdealcollection....vre-Leather-Classic-City-Handbag-RDC-7480.htm
> SELLER: Real Deal Collection
> 
> Thanking you in advance, ladies!!!



Oh yes that gorgeous bag!!  I believe I posted that in the "Balenciaga Finds" thread!
It's a stunner..


----------



## atypical devil

helenNZ said:


> Good grief this COLOUR is my HG bbag colour!  Who remembers all the 'drama' I went through to find a FIRST all those years ago???
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> BBAG: 2005 Turq City
> LINK: http://www.shop.realdealcollection....vre-Leather-Classic-City-Handbag-RDC-7480.htm
> SELLER: Real Deal Collection
> 
> Thanking you in advance, ladies!!!


Do you mean the one I posted? What color is it anyway? Listing says Papyrus with palladium studs but it looks nothing like it says


----------



## asherzoby

PikaboICU said:


> My bad I see the rivet now.. Don't know how I missed it- it was first. lol
> I believe this bag is authentic.. Just would like to see the bale.
> Beautiful red for sure..



here you go! actually i am meeting the seller to deal in exactly 7 hours times, so please let me know if you find this picture alright!


----------



## cmjackson2010

PikaboICU said:


> Actually, in my opinion that is counterfeit as that number belongs to a *Compagnon Wallet GH*
> Sorry.


Actually it's authentic. I had it looked appraised. Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## Aleph

Hello dear Authenticators,
could you please verify this? I bought it, but seller didn't send it yet and I found out too late about your wonderful forum.
I hope you can manage with the pictures on post, no bale though.
Thanks for your invaluable help.

Ebay Item name: Balenciaga Black leather City bag 
Ebay Item number: 232107695244
Seller ID: millie-billy
Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/232107695244?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## lilapot

PikaboICU said:


> I looked at the photos earlier and didn't see anything glaring but bracelets can be so tricky.
> The black one is for sure ok.. The thing that bothers me about the lighter one is the faded numbers on the back, they don't usually do that.
> 
> But I don't see any obvious red flags.. Is the texture, thickness, leather scent & all that as it should be?
> Ya know, those details you can only check in person..
> Do you recall where you bought them? That might be a clue as well.



Thank you so much for the help! Comparing both side by side, both are similar when it comes to texture, scent and thickness. The numbers at the back are actually not faded though it seems like it in my pic. So If the black is authentic, Im sure the light blue/grey one is authentic as well. I also just saw the price tag from the store for the light colored bracelet so that also put my mind at ease. Thank you so much! Have a fab day xx


----------



## Mekinfrance

Dear Experts,
Could you please authenticate this bag?
Many thanks in advance 

Item name Balenciaga Mini City
Photos


----------



## Mekinfrance




----------



## kat_vil

Please help me authenticate. The only thing is the lampo or B on the zippers, everything else matches an authentic description. This is a 2012 giant hardware gold balenciaga city 
	

		
			
		

		
	






View attachment 3494867
View attachment 3494868


----------



## PikaboICU

kat_vil said:


> Please help me authenticate. The only thing is the lampo or B on the zippers, everything else matches an authentic description. This is a 2012 giant hardware gold balenciaga city



Hello,
Are you certain this is a 2012 bag? Where did you purchase?
There is a known issue that 2010 bags with RGG hardware had smooth zippers..
Everything else does looks ok.. How do you know the year of the bag? Is it possibly 2010? And possibly Rose Gold HW? It looks like Rose Gold in some of the photos. 

Perhaps one of the other gals knows of reg GG hardware with this zipper anomaly...


----------



## kat_vil

Yes sorry its rose gold if thats what u call it but its the bigger hardware that they discontinued and was told it was 2012


----------



## PikaboICU

kat_vil said:


> Yes sorry its rose gold if thats what u call it but its the bigger hardware that they discontinued and was told it was 2012




They did discontinue GRG at the end of 2012. 
Year of the bag aside, since it's GRG I believe it's authentic..
Here's a thread that has some discussion about the "nekkid" zippers.  And a photo. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/rggh-owners-please-help-zipper-concern.573342/


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## asherzoby

asherzoby said:


> here you go! actually i am meeting the seller to deal in exactly 7 hours times, so please let me know if you find this picture alright!


hi! sorry, bumping this up in case this was missed. thanks!!


----------



## PikaboICU

Mekinfrance said:


> View attachment 3494742
> View attachment 3494743



Greetings 
Kindly post a photo of the rivet please..


----------



## PikaboICU

asherzoby said:


> hi! sorry, bumping this up in case this was missed. thanks!!



Sorry, I saw your post but you had a deadline and I was many hours passed.. 

The bag is authentic and quite a lovely red..


----------



## muchstuff

PikaboICU said:


> They did discontinue GRG at the end of 2012.
> Year of the bag aside, since it's GRG I believe it's authentic..
> Here's a thread that has some discussion about the "nekkid" zippers.  And a photo.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/rggh-owners-please-help-zipper-concern.573342/



Pika I read that g21 was discontinued S/S 2012. My guess is that this bag if authentic is from 2010.  (OP originally posted in another thread without photos) It's pretty well documented that the blank zipper heads in RG were from 2010. Plus the "made in Italy" is lower case so it has to be pre S/S 2011.


----------



## PikaboICU

muchstuff said:


> Pika I read that g21 was discontinued S/S 2012. My guess is that this bag if authentic is from 2010.  (OP originally posted in another thread without photos) It's pretty well documented that the blank zipper heads in RG were from 2010. Plus the "made in Italy" is lower case so it has to be pre S/S 2011.



Thanks my friend..
I was pretty sure too- also it doesn't look like 2012 leather either but for the sake of keeping the peace- I didn't want to stress the date..
I'm fairly sure it's a 2010 and perhaps the seller either didn't know or didn't recall correctly.


----------



## ksuromax

PikaboICU said:


> Thanks my friend..
> I was pretty sure too- also it doesn't look like 2012 leather either but for the sake of keeping the peace- I didn't want to stress the date..
> I'm fairly sure it's a 2010 and perhaps the seller either didn't know or didn't recall correctly.


so many Sellers are RE-Sellers an have no proper track or records, thus so many confusions


----------



## Mekinfrance

PikaboICU said:


> Greetings
> Kindly post a photo of the rivet please..



Please let me know if these are ok.
Many thanks in advance


----------



## atypical devil

atypical devil said:


> pls help me authenticate this. Looks real to me but the hardware looks off.unfortunately, these are all the pics i have ...



Hi Kind ladies,

I got a few more pics, 

Does this help confirm a yes / no ? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 1ryerye

Please help me authenticate this bag. 
Not certain but I think it is a 2016 Classic Town with silver tone hardware, I was told it was purchased at Neiman Marcus earlier this year.
Please let me know if the picture of the rivet isn't adequate, I was having a difficult time getting a straight on shot without the reflection of my phone/camera in it.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## LostInBal

1ryerye said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag.
> Not certain but I think it is a 2016 Classic Town with silver tone hardware, I was told it was purchased at Neiman Marcus earlier this year.
> Please let me know if the picture of the rivet isn't adequate, I was having a difficult time getting a straight on shot without the reflection of my phone/camera in it.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3497080
> View attachment 3497081
> View attachment 3497082
> View attachment 3497083
> View attachment 3497084
> View attachment 3497085
> View attachment 3497086
> View attachment 3497087
> View attachment 3497088
> View attachment 3497089


Authentic to me


----------



## 1ryerye

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic to me



Thank you so much!  That really helps put my mind at ease.  Have a great day!


----------



## Cavaliermum

Cavaliermum said:


> Can someone please take a look at this for me:
> Balenciaga Velo bag
> Seller: autumnleaves85-7
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/122171853114



Hi
I have bought this bag and would be grateful if someone could check it for me
I have taken some better pictures:


----------



## arrietty

Hi everyone,
I have an unusual bag...Looks to be a flat hook? It has an upside down tag and no markings on the zippers. Please help! Thank you.


----------



## atypical devil

atypical devil said:


> Hi Kind ladies,
> 
> I got a few more pics,
> 
> Does this help confirm a yes / no ?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Anyone? Please?


----------



## muchstuff

atypical devil said:


> Anyone? Please?





PikaboICU said:


> ^^ As MuchStuff posted..
> But let me add; I don't see any red flags with what you posted so if you are interested in purchasing that bag, it would be worth asking the seller for the other photos as there's nothing in the ones you posted that point immediately to fake.
> BUT there's no way to determine authenticity with any certainty without the rest of the photos.
> Do you have a link to the listing?
> 
> Sometimes a bag is so bad or has distinct flaws in the details we can say FAKE with only a couple photos but to determine authentic we really need to see all the details required.



Just checking to make sure you saw Pika's reply to your earlier post. There's no rivet pic and the bale shot doesn't show the bale itself in it's entirety. I'm not an authenticator but nothing jumps out screaming fake to me with the new pics either. I know it's a pain having to ask for more photos but it's the only way to be certain. Hopefully someone else will chime in, sorry I can't be of more help!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Irenetee

Hi,
Would h
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
 ighly appreciated if someone could help on authentication of this bag.
https://www.gumtree.sg/a-women-leat...-blenciaga-city-bag/1001784566650911035313709


----------



## atypical devil

muchstuff said:


> Just checking to make sure you saw Pika's reply to your earlier post. There's no rivet pic and the bale shot doesn't show the bale itself in it's entirety. I'm not an authenticator but nothing jumps out screaming fake to me with the new pics either. I know it's a pain having to ask for more photos but it's the only way to be certain. Hopefully someone else will chime in, sorry I can't be of more help!



Sorry I'm being such a noob in posting for help. I had to google what's a bale and rivet and hopefully i got it right this time  

I have another day to trigger a return. Will someone take a closer look for me please? 
It feels legit but I'm only iffy about the hardware (my first silver) and also the strap feels shorter than it should be  at 34 inches, bale to bale.



.


----------



## muchstuff

atypical devil said:


> Sorry I'm being such a noob in posting for help. I had to google what's a bale and rivet and hopefully i got it right this time
> 
> I have another day to trigger a return. Will someone take a closer look for me please?
> It feels legit but I'm only iffy about the hardware (my first silver) and also the strap feels shorter than it should be  at 34 inches, bale to bale.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Can you post a clearer pic of the rivet? The side with the two little indents in it? Sorry, I can't recall, but did you post a pic if the back of the zipper head? That's says lampo? If not please do...


----------



## bglovesb

Conni618 said:


> Sorry, you've landed on the Balenciaga Handbag authentication thread.


Hi-
Would you be able to help me? I bought a Balenciaga bag on overstock. They say it is a 2015 city bag but the tag looks different otme and the zippers have a B on it. Would you be able to tell if it is a fake?


----------



## muchstuff

bglovesb said:


> Hi-
> Would you be able to help me? I bought a Balenciaga bag on overstock. They say it is a 2015 city bag but the tag looks different otme and the zippers have a B on it. Would you be able to tell if it is a fake?


While not commenting on the authenticity of your bag the tag style and zipper head are consistent with the newer bags. Could you please post pics of the bale and rivet as well as a photos of the bag itself?


----------



## bglovesb

muchstuff said:


> While not commenting on the authenticity of your bag the tag style and zipper head are consistent with the newer bags. Could you please post pics of the bale and rivet as well as a photos of the bag itself?


Hi! Yes I will take more photos when I get home later and post them - thank you so much for your help!!!


----------



## muchstuff

bglovesb said:


> Hi! Yes I will take more photos when I get home later and post them - thank you so much for your help!!!


My pleasure, hopefully an authenticator will be online later today...


----------



## kat_vil

Please help! Want to purchase


----------



## muchstuff

kat_vil said:


> Please help! Want to purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498739
> View attachment 3498740
> View attachment 3498741
> View attachment 3498742
> View attachment 3498743
> View attachment 3498744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Please feel free to wait for an authenticator but I say fake, sorry.


----------



## caaren2506

Hi can someone help me to authenticate this balenciaga wallet? Thank you! 

Name: Authentic Balenciaga NIB Arena wallet
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/122187790778 
Seller: djy418


----------



## andrea s.

Found in a thrift shop for $4.99, and probably too good to be true, but I thought I'd post it just in case.  Could it be an authentic older bag?


----------



## Edisurina

Hello, can someone please help me authenticate these balenciaga bags i got online...thank you so much


----------



## muchstuff

andrea s. said:


> Found in a thrift shop for $4.99, and probably too good to be true, but I thought I'd post it just in case.  Could it be an authentic older bag?


Fake, sorry.


----------



## Edisurina

Edisurina said:


> Hello, can someone please help me authenticate these balenciaga bags i got online...thank you so much


Also could u be so kind to help me on this one as well..thank you again


----------



## muchstuff

Edisurina said:


> Also could u be so kind to help me on this one as well..thank you again



Not an authenticator, just throwing my two cents worth in...there are all sorts of vintage Bals I'm not at all familiar with, but both of these bags have tags in them that have Asian characters. Plus the slang word "fave" is on the interior tags. Pretty sure Bal wouldn't use that...The tags are also in the third person (Balenicaga is known for THEIR very ...). Balenciaga Paris is all you should see. Also, look at the quality...


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## LostInBal

andrea s. said:


> Found in a thrift shop for $4.99, and probably too good to be true, but I thought I'd post it just in case.  Could it be an authentic older bag?


This is fake.


----------



## LostInBal

kat_vil said:


> Please help! Want to purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498739
> View attachment 3498740
> View attachment 3498741
> View attachment 3498742
> View attachment 3498743
> View attachment 3498744


Not authentic.


----------



## LostInBal

bglovesb said:


> Hi-
> Would you be able to help me? I bought a Balenciaga bag on overstock. They say it is a 2015 city bag but the tag looks different otme and the zippers have a B on it. Would you be able to tell if it is a fake?


Please, post photos of rivet and bale.


----------



## bglovesb

muchstuff said:


> While not commenting on the authenticity of your bag the tag style and zipper head are consistent with the newer bags. Could you please post pics of the bale and rivet as well as a photos of the bag itself?


Hi- Again I appreciate you looking at this bag for  me! I have attached photos for you.


----------



## s.tighe

All of the authentication markers are accurate/acceptable, and it looks authentic to me. The only thing that gives me pause is the mirror wrapped in plastic. If you were buying from a mainstream retailer that would be highly unusual. Mirrors on city bags are most usually tethered to the right handle and tucked into the front pocket, but that is not universally the case; people remove mirrors when they try them on or they buy, move the mirror and return, etc.  Since we are talking about a bulk discounter, this bag could have come from an outlet, a batch of factory seconds, or really just about anywhere, where the bags are not "prepped" in the same fashion as they would be for mainstream retail or boutique sales. The bag looks ok to me,  and I'd be comfortable saying I'm 99.5% confident it's authentic, but I have to stop short of saying definitively that it is 100% authentic only because of the peculiar packaging of the mirror. Sorry I can't be totally helpful... perhaps someone has seem mirrors packaged this way on authentic bags and can chime in.


----------



## kwlovegh

Hi,please help me to authenticate them, thank you
Item:Balenciaga Leather Grey Blue City bag
Item number:252590439538
Seller:qin_l41 
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252590439538?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item:Balenciaga Black Leather City Bag
Item number:262682801930
Seller:aa_star_deals
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262682801930?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item:balenciaga handbag
Item number:172381725012
Seller:farmani123
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...725012?hash=item2822c06154:g:UfcAAOSwHMJYCRCN


----------



## bglovesb

s.tighe said:


> All of the authentication markers are accurate/acceptable, and it looks authentic to me. The only thing that gives me pause is the mirror wrapped in plastic. If you were buying from a mainstream retailer that would be highly unusual. Mirrors on city bags are most usually tethered to the right handle and tucked into the front pocket, but that is not universally the case; people remove mirrors when they try them on or they buy, move the mirror and return, etc.  Since we are talking about a bulk discounter, this bag could have come from an outlet, a batch of factory seconds, or really just about anywhere, where the bags are not "prepped" in the same fashion as they would be for mainstream retail or boutique sales. The bag looks ok to me,  and I'd be comfortable saying I'm 99.5% confident it's authentic, but I have to stop short of saying definitively that it is 100% authentic only because of the peculiar packaging of the mirror. Sorry I can't be totally helpful... perhaps someone has seem mirrors packaged this way on authentic bags and can chime in.


Thank you so much!! I was wondering about that as well but thought maybe because I purchased it from overstock?? Would the tag be correct as well?


----------



## teddyme16

aalinne_72 said:


> Looks original to me but should see clear pics of rivet and back side serial tag. Bales look good though..



My apologies for the late reply... I had to wait for shipment so that I can take the pictures myself. Please find the rivet, back side serial tag, and bale. Thank you once again for your time...


----------



## teddyme16

teddyme16 said:


> View attachment 3499474
> 
> 
> My apologies for the late reply... I had to wait for shipment so that I can take the pictures myself. Please find the rivet, back side serial tag, and bales (two sides). Thank you once again for your time...


----------



## teddyme16

Bale


----------



## teddyme16

aalinne_72 said:


> First one: Authentic and redyed
> Second: Authentic to me, but should see clear pics of rivet and bale to confirm 100%
> Third: Authentic



Second bag rivet and bale...


----------



## muchstuff

kwlovegh said:


> Hi,please help me to authenticate them, thank you
> Item:Balenciaga Leather Grey Blue City bag
> Item number:252590439538
> Seller:qin_l41
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252590439538?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item:Balenciaga Black Leather City Bag
> Item number:262682801930
> Seller:aa_star_deals
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262682801930?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item:balenciaga handbag
> Item number:172381725012
> Seller:farmani123
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...725012?hash=item2822c06154:g:UfcAAOSwHMJYCRCN


The first two are fakes, sorry. The third lacks any clear pics of any markers, what there is is very blurry. Can you post clear pics of front and back interior tag, rivet, bale and back of zipper head?


----------



## teddyme16

Kindly check if this is authentic or fake please... thank you very much in advance for your time.


----------



## muchstuff

teddyme16 said:


> Kindly check if this is authentic or fake please... thank you very much in advance for your time.


Fake, sorry.


----------



## arrietty

Anyone have ideas about post #2758? Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## teddyme16

muchstuff said:


> Fake, sorry.


Thank you very much for validating my fears. 
Now, I can return this to the seller. 
Have a fantastic weekend!


----------



## muchstuff

arrietty said:


> Anyone have ideas about post #2758? Thank you!


Other than the fact that I searched and found other bags similar to it under the general name of flat hook bag and that I saw the same style numbers applied on at least one other, I'm afraid I can't help you, sorry. Even looking back through older PF threads I didn't find a wealth of info, that seems to be the case with the older, non moto bags unfortunately. Unless I'm missing something...does anyone care to add any info?


----------



## atypical devil

muchstuff said:


> Can you post a clearer pic of the rivet? The side with the two little indents in it? Sorry, I can't recall, but did you post a pic if the back of the zipper head? That's says lampo? If not please do...



I have no lampo zipper!! :'( 

Both zippers are in the hatchmark pattern I attach here, Also attached the rivet pics. So I suppose I should return it?


----------



## muchstuff

atypical devil said:


> I have no lampo zipper!! :'(
> 
> Both zippers are in the hatchmark pattern I attach here, Also attached the rivet pics. So I suppose I should return it?


No, it's the underside of the zipper head itself that has the logo.


----------



## muchstuff

muchstuff said:


> No, it's the underside of the zipper head itself that has the logo.



like this...


----------



## muchstuff

teddyme16 said:


> Thank you very much for validating my fears.
> Now, I can return this to the seller.
> Have a fantastic weekend!


You too!


----------



## atypical devil

muchstuff said:


> No, it's the underside of the zipper head itself that has the logo.


'Both zippers front and back have the same arrowhead pattern. But I just checked my recent bals (bought 1st hand from store) and they are the same too, all zippers front and back with arrowhead pattern.


----------



## muchstuff

atypical devil said:


> 'Both zippers front and back have the same arrowhead pattern. But I just checked my recent bals (bought 1st hand from store) and they are the same too, all zippers front and back with arrowhead pattern.


Is this the part of the zipper you're checking?


----------



## atypical devil

muchstuff said:


> Is this the part of the zipper you're checking?
> View attachment 3499555



I am so silly!! Thanks for being so patient with me! They are both lampo! please tell me its authentic and i can keep it!


----------



## laurennguy

Hi there, 
Could you please take a look at this bag for me? is it auth?

Thank you for your time!


----------



## muchstuff

atypical devil said:


> I am so silly!! Thanks for being so patient with me! They are both lampo! please tell me its authentic and i can keep it!


Please keep in mind that I'm not an authenticator, merely a Bal obsessive. In the absence of anyone else commenting I'm going with authentic. It looks it to me, and Pika did mention that she saw no red flags with your earlier pics. I see nothing in the rivet or zipper that would make me say it was fake.


----------



## kat_vil

aalinne_72 said:


> Not authentic.[/QUOTE
> 
> thank you! which is the fake part give away?


----------



## Magayon_ako

aaline_72 here it is .... let me know if I need to retake any of the pics .... thank you so much!!!


----------



## Magayon_ako




----------



## Magayon_ako




----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Magayon_ako




----------



## Magayon_ako




----------



## Magayon_ako

Full pic of the item in question ....


----------



## LostInBal

Magayon_ako said:


> Full pic of the item in question ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499757


The City bag should have a silver metal tag unless it exists any special edition that comes without.  Also, where the serial number is.. Doesn't it say above "made in Italy"  or "FABRIQUÉ EN ITALIE"??


----------



## LostInBal

Magayon_ako said:


> Full pic of the item in question ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499757


Please, could you also add the link to the auth?


----------



## laurennguy

Hi ladies,

Can anyone help me to authenticate my bag? Black city balenciaga I posted earlier 

Thank u so much


----------



## Magayon_ako

aalinne_72 said:


> Please, could you also add the link to the auth?



Hi aalinne_72, since i (still) don't know how to attach links here (only using my celfon so i'm still trying to figure that out) i just captured the Ebay item# for your reference. I also had this bag authenticated couple of days ago (post#2624/#2625 - Oct.10) .... i hope this also helps. I really appreciate your effort and time looking into this bag


----------



## Magayon_ako

Ooops .... something went wrong, anyway here is the Ebay item# 1Z22E2450308795026


----------



## aksaiyo

Just being nosy but here are the previous posts for Magayon_ako [emoji51]



Magayon_ako said:


> Hello, can anyone authenticate a Balenciaga bag from EBay? My problem is, I don't know how to post the link to the item ... been searching for the "share this item" link for the bag but I can't find it (sorry, totally not tech-savvy). Anyway, I copied the item no. and here it is .... Ebay item#182306285257 and is described as Balenciaga Motorcycle Bag (GLYCINE PURPLE with classic antique brass hardware). I hope somebody can take a look at it .... TIA!!!





PikaboICU said:


> Hello,
> Here's a link to the listing  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...285257?hash=item2a724d26c9:g:Lx8AAOSwzaJX-BfR
> 
> This is authentic but a couple of things to note, it is a City, it isn't a "part time" as the seller has listed.
> It is NOT Glycine as listed, it's "Metallic Purple" and a special edition bag made for Neiman Marcus in 2011.
> I happen to own this bag & it's a pretty color but the leather is extremely papery.
> 
> I just wanted you to be aware & informed of the details but yes, this bag is authentic.


----------



## Magayon_ako

aksaiyo said:


> Just being nosy but here are the previous posts for Magayon_ako [emoji51]



Thanks a bunch aksaiyo ..... so kind of you. This is what i love about TPF .... everybody is just so helpful


----------



## LostInBal

Magayon_ako said:


> Full pic of the item in question ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499757


Definitely, it's not authentic to me.
Thank you *aksaiyo* for finding the listing, I tried to through Item number but didn't appear, don't know why.
Seller stated it as a Part Time, but obviously, it's a City.  Also, Glycine is light purpple shade from S/S 2012 and tags pictured on listing are from 2011, they probably correspond to another bag.
As I commented,  there is no silver plate and every City with regular hardware should.

This is Glycine


----------



## muchstuff

laurennguy said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can anyone help me to authenticate my bag? Black city balenciaga I posted earlier
> 
> Thank u so much


Info for authenticators... it's post #2800


----------



## Magayon_ako

aalinne_72 said:


> Definitely, it's not authentic to me.
> Thank you *aksaiyo* for finding the listing, I tried to through Item number but didn't appear, don't know why.
> Seller stated it as a Part Time, but obviously, it's a City.  Also, Glycine is light purpple shade from S/S 2012 and tags pictured on listing are from 2011, they probably correspond to another bag.
> As I commented,  there is no silver plate and every City with regular hardware should.
> 
> This is Glycine
> View attachment 3500225


----------



## LostInBal

Magayon_ako said:


>



Please, wait for other opinions, let´s see what other members say


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Definitely, it's not authentic to me.
> Thank you *aksaiyo* for finding the listing, I tried to through Item number but didn't appear, don't know why.
> Seller stated it as a Part Time, but obviously, it's a City.  Also, Glycine is light purpple shade from S/S 2012 and tags pictured on listing are from 2011, they probably correspond to another bag.
> As I commented,  there is no silver plate and every City with regular hardware should.
> 
> This is Glycine
> View attachment 3500225


aalinne, did you see the post where Pika said the bag was actually metallic purple and that she owns it as well? Special edition made for Neiman Marcus in 2011? I'm going to PM her and ask re: the tags.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Magayon_ako

aalinne_72 said:


> Please, wait for other opinions, let´s see what other members say



Thanks aaline_72 .... i think i'll be ok, anyway i still have the other one (2010 RGGH city) .... and yes i'll wait for the other ladies to chime in


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> aalinne, did you see the post where Pika said the bag was actually metallic purple and that she owns it as well? Special edition made for Neiman Marcus in 2011? I'm going to PM her and ask re: the tags.


No I didn't,  that explains that it hasn't silver plate!!. My apologies to Magayon_ako!


----------



## Magayon_ako

aalinne_72 said:


> No I didn't,  that explains that it hasn't silver plate!!. My apologies to Magayon_ako!



Oh no, i'm ok aaline_72 .... in fact i'm really grateful to everyone here helping out members like me who are new here .... we highly appreciate your inputs and value your time and efforts authenticating Bal bags ....


----------



## PikaboICU

Magayon_ako said:


> Full pic of the item in question ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499757





aalinne_72 said:


> The City bag should have a silver metal tag unless it exists any special edition that comes without.  Also, where the serial number is.. Doesn't it say above "made in Italy"  or "FABRIQUÉ EN ITALIE"??



This is authentic..
It was a special edition made exclusively for Neiman Marcus 2011.
I own this exact bag- it has only a leather tag, odd yes but that happens occasionally with SE..

But I assure you it's 100% genuine..


ETA:  Oops I see it's been posted already..
I will go to the slow typist corner.. LOL


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> No I didn't,  that explains that it hasn't silver plate!!. My apologies to Magayon_ako!


I did hear back from Pika and she does confirm no silver plate so everyone's happy!!! 

Oooops, we're all posting on top of each other  Everyone, have a great weekend!


----------



## Magayon_ako

PikaboICU said:


> This is authentic..
> It was a special edition made exclusively for Neiman Marcus 2011.
> I own this exact bag- it has only a leather tag, odd yes but that happens occasionally with SE..
> 
> But I assure you it's 100% genuine..



Thanks PikaboICU ..... now i don't have to think about returning this item back to the seller. And yes you're right, the leather is kinda papery and veiny but that's the bag's very own character ... i bid on this bag so i just jave to love her the way she is. 

Hats off to you ladies for helping out .... let's all have a great day. Taking my new to me 2010 RGGH for some dimsum .... it's chow time here in my sunny place!


----------



## arrietty

muchstuff said:


> Other than the fact that I searched and found other bags similar to it under the general name of flat hook bag and that I saw the same style numbers applied on at least one other, I'm afraid I can't help you, sorry. Even looking back through older PF threads I didn't find a wealth of info, that seems to be the case with the older, non moto bags unfortunately. Unless I'm missing something...does anyone care to add any info?




Thank you for trying! It is an odd bag


----------



## laurennguy

Hi Pika and aalinne,

Were my pictures posted correctly? I was waiting for your response. Please help! It would be great if you respond.


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> I did hear back from Pika and she does confirm no silver plate so everyone's happy!!!
> 
> Oooops, we're all posting on top of each other  Everyone, have a great weekend!


It had been easier is seller had known what he was selling because
doesn't get a single one right on the description! ￼
Happy weekend to all of you too!


----------



## muchstuff

arrietty said:


> Thank you for trying! It is an odd bag


My pleasure, hopefully someone else will chime in...


----------



## LostInBal

laurennguy said:


> Hi there,
> Could you please take a look at this bag for me? is it auth?
> 
> Thank you for your time!
> View attachment 3499586
> View attachment 3499587
> View attachment 3499588
> View attachment 3499589



Looks fine to me but please,  could you post a pic of bale?
Example:


----------



## Mekinfrance

Hello,
Sorry I am re posting as I think my post was skipped (post # 2740 plus rivets on post # 2752). Please let me know if you see any red flags. Many thanks in advance, your advice is always highly appreciated    Item: Balenciaga Miny City


----------



## bglovesb

arrietty said:


> Anyone have ideas about post #2758? Thank you!





bglovesb said:


> Thank you so much!! I was wondering about that as well but thought maybe because I purchased it from overstock?? Would the tag be correct as well?


Hi-
I really appreciate S.Tighe post. I feel much better about the bag. I was curious if anyone thought it was weird that the mirror was in a bag? Or would that be usual if selling on overstock or from an outlet? If anyone could let me know if they think this is a fake I would really appreciate it! I ahve to return the bag in 20 days to get my money back. I have this post and more pics on post 2779 and 2782 - thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

bglovesb said:


> Hi-
> I really appreciate S.Tighe post. I feel much better about the bag. I was curious if anyone thought it was weird that the mirror was in a bag? Or would that be usual if selling on overstock or from an outlet? If anyone could let me know if they think this is a fake I would really appreciate it! I ahve to return the bag in 20 days to get my money back. I have this post and more pics on post 2779 and 2782 - thanks!



S.tighe saw the pics of the tags and signed off on them.


----------



## bglovesb

peacebabe said:


> Hello, please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Photos need to be clear & sharp


Hi everyone- I was wondering if I could get his bag authenticated


muchstuff said:


> S.tighe saw the pics of the tags and signed off on them.


Hi- Yes I am very appreciative she just asked if anyone else has seen a mirror wrapped in plastic and I was curious if anyone has purchased a bag from overstock and have seen this as well?


muchstuff said:


> S.tighe saw the pics of the tags and signed off on them.





muchstuff said:


> S.tighe saw the pics of the tags and signed off on them.


Thank you so much for the post - I am just curious if anyone else has seen a bag with the mirror wrapped in plastic as well?



s.tighe said:


> All of the authentication markers are accurate/acceptable, and it looks authentic to me. The only thing that gives me pause is the mirror wrapped in plastic. If you were buying from a mainstream retailer that would be highly unusual. Mirrors on city bags are most usually tethered to the right handle and tucked into the front pocket, but that is not universally the case; people remove mirrors when they try them on or they buy, move the mirror and return, etc.  Since we are talking about a bulk discounter, this bag could have come from an outlet, a batch of factory seconds, or really just about anywhere, where the bags are not "prepped" in the same fashion as they would be for mainstream retail or boutique sales. The bag looks ok to me,  and I'd be comfortable saying I'm 99.5% confident it's authentic, but I have to stop short of saying definitively that it is 100% authentic only because of the peculiar packaging of the mirror. Sorry I can't be totally helpful... perhaps someone has seem mirrors packaged this way on authentic bags and can chime in.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## PikaboICU

Mekinfrance said:


> Hello,
> Sorry I am re posting as I think my post was skipped (post # 2740 plus rivets on post # 2752). Please let me know if you see any red flags. Many thanks in advance, your advice is always highly appreciated    Item: Balenciaga Miny City
> ]



Hello, sorry I was gone for a fews days.. Real life has kept me very busy.. 
I don't see any red flags with your Mini City. Wow what a color huh?
She's a beauty-


----------



## PikaboICU

Magayon_ako said:


> Thanks PikaboICU ..... now i don't have to think about returning this item back to the seller. And yes you're right, the leather is kinda papery and veiny but that's the bag's very own character ... i bid on this bag so i just jave to love her the way she is.
> 
> Hats off to you ladies for helping out .... let's all have a great day. Taking my new to me 2010 RGGH for some dimsum .... it's chow time here in my sunny place!
> View attachment 3500287



What a fabulous way to look at it!
I will start looking at mine that way too. It is a leather unlike any other that I own & you're right it has it's own character. 
Enjoy it!! 



bglovesb said:


> Hi everyone- I was wondering if I could get his bag authenticated
> 
> Hi- Yes I am very appreciative she just asked if anyone else has seen a mirror wrapped in plastic and I was curious if anyone has purchased a bag from overstock and have seen this as well?
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the post - I am just curious if anyone else has seen a bag with the mirror wrapped in plastic as well?



To be honest, I have not..
BUT in the days of resale/Preloved via the Net etc... It could be the reseller just put the mirror in a bag to protect it.. Could be as S.Tighe posted and it came that way from a discount outlet.
I've not seen it but that doesn't immediately indicate it's not authentic. So many times rules get broken & anomalies do exist. 
Perhaps one of the other gals has seen this done before...
If S.Tighe says the bag checks out ok than I'm sure it's fine.. I didn't see anything pointing to fake either..


----------



## PikaboICU

muchstuff said:


> Other than the fact that I searched and found other bags similar to it under the general name of flat hook bag and that I saw the same style numbers applied on at least one other, I'm afraid I can't help you, sorry. Even looking back through older PF threads I didn't find a wealth of info, that seems to be the case with the older, non moto bags unfortunately. Unless I'm missing something...does anyone care to add any info?





arrietty said:


> Thank you for trying! It is an odd bag



Ok so I believe this is a pre Nicolas Ghesquière so pre moto bag.
These usually resell at a lower price point as they aren't as sought after as the post NG/Moto designs. 
If you love the bag- that's all that matters. 
That's what I believe anyway-  perhaps somebody else knows more about that specific bag.


----------



## muchstuff

PikaboICU said:


> What a fabulous way to look at it!
> I will start looking at mine that way too. It is a leather unlike any other that I own & you're right it has it's own character.
> Enjoy it!!
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I have not..
> BUT in the days of resale/Preloved via the Net etc... It could be the reseller just put the mirror in a bag to protect it.. Could be as S.Tighe posted and it came that way from a discount outlet.
> I've not seen it but that doesn't immediately indicate it's not authentic. So many times rules get broken & anomalies do exist.
> Perhaps one of the other gals has seen this done before...
> If S.Tighe says the bag checks out ok than I'm sure it's fine.. I didn't see anything pointing to fake either..


Just as an FYI I posted a thread asking if anyone else had purchased from Overstock and had a wrapped mirror. We'll see...


----------



## kat_vil

Please help me authentic 
Love the color but also dont know what model it is,


----------



## Mekinfrance

PikaboICU said:


> Hello, sorry I was gone for a fews days.. Real life has kept me very busy..
> I don't see any red flags with your Mini City. Wow what a color huh?
> She's a beauty-



Thanks Pika!


----------



## LostInBal

kat_vil said:


> Please help me authentic
> Love the color but also dont know what model it is,
> View attachment 3500669
> 
> View attachment 3500670
> 
> View attachment 3500671
> 
> View attachment 3500673



Looks an authentic 2012 S/S Rose Bruyére Work to me


----------



## hzsngps

Can anyone help confirm authenticity for me? 
I need your help.    
Thank you so much! 


Item Name:*Balenciaga bag*
Item Number:：*Unknown*
Seller ID:
Link:http://page16.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/u117605927


----------



## muchstuff

delete


----------



## hzsngps

Can anyone help confirm authenticity for me? 
I need your help.    
Thank you so much! 


Item Name:Balenciaga bag
Item Number:：Unknown
Seller ID:
Link:http://page16.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/u117605927


----------



## Irenetee

Have previous posted at post 2761 but didn't get ant respond. Can someone help to let me know whether it is authentic ? Thank you so much


----------



## muchstuff

Irenetee said:


> Have previous posted at post 2761 but didn't get ant respond. Can someone help to let me know whether it is authentic ? Thank you so much


Could be because the pics are pretty blurry. Can you post clearer pics of both sides of the tag and the zipper?


----------



## MissMerion

Hello Girls, could you help me to authenticate these 2 bags, please?

The first one is an Anthra PT, the zipper looks strange to me: 
Item name: balenciaga Part Time Giant 21 RoseGold in DarkGreen like Grey **L@@K**          
Item Number: 182323022752
Seller ID: yuenf
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182323022752?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

The second one is a black city, I asked the seller for pictures of rivets, bale and back of inside tag (I'm waiting for them), but maybe you already know the seller:
Item name: Authentic BALENCIAGA Black Editor's Bag The City 115748 Leather Handbag
Item number: 232116348199
Seller ID: brandearauction
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232116348199?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

MissMerion said:


> Hello Girls, could you help me to authenticate these 2 bags, please?
> 
> The first one is an Anthra PT, the zipper looks strange to me:
> Item name: balenciaga Part Time Giant 21 RoseGold in DarkGreen like Grey **L@@K**
> Item Number: 182323022752
> Seller ID: yuenf
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182323022752?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> The second one is a black city, I asked the seller for pictures of rivets, bale and back of inside tag (I'm waiting for them), but maybe you already know the seller:
> Item name: Authentic BALENCIAGA Black Editor's Bag The City 115748 Leather Handbag
> Item number: 232116348199
> Seller ID: brandearauction
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232116348199?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you


Not speaking to authenticity but the 2010 rose gold zipper heads were blank on the back, no logo.


----------



## MissMerion

muchstuff said:


> Not speaking to authenticity but the 2010 rose gold zipper heads were blank on the back, no logo.


Well, this is reassuring me a lot. Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

MissMerion said:


> Well, this is reassuring me a lot. Thank you!


My pleasure. There's a theory that since it was the first year Bal used rose gold it was possible that Lampo didn't have zippers in that colour and a different supplier was used.


----------



## PikaboICU

MissMerion said:


> Hello Girls, could you help me to authenticate these 2 bags, please?
> 
> The first one is an Anthra PT, the zipper looks strange to me:
> Item name: balenciaga Part Time Giant 21 RoseGold in DarkGreen like Grey **L@@K**
> Item Number: 182323022752
> Seller ID: yuenf
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182323022752?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> The second one is a black city, I asked the seller for pictures of rivets, bale and back of inside tag (I'm waiting for them), but maybe you already know the seller:
> Item name: Authentic BALENCIAGA Black Editor's Bag The City 115748 Leather Handbag
> Item number: 232116348199
> Seller ID: brandearauction
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232116348199?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you




#1 is authentic and likely a 2010 as Muchstuff posted it has the RG zipper anomaly. 

#2 I don't see any obvious red flags but need the required pics to determine if it's indeed authentic.


----------



## PikaboICU

Irenetee said:


> Have previous posted at post 2761 but didn't get ant respond. Can someone help to let me know whether it is authentic ? Thank you so much





muchstuff said:


> Could be because the pics are pretty blurry. Can you post clearer pics of both sides of the tag and the zipper?



Muchstuff is again correct.
The photos are far too blurry, however, there are already a couple red flags for me with this bag.  But again, could be due to the out-of-focus photos. 
If you repost clear pics, somebody can tell you for sure.


----------



## PikaboICU

hzsngps said:


> Can anyone help confirm authenticity for me?
> I need your help.
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> Item Name:Balenciaga bag
> Item Number:：Unknown
> Seller ID:
> Link:http://page16.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/u117605927



Can you post a photo of the back of the serial tag please?
And if there is a rivet on the back of the strap, that too.
Also- do you have the number off the paper tag? It's too blurry in the photos so would like that as well.

This is a metal edge back pack and I did some research but am having trouble finding one with that leather texture- most of them are black.
I don't see anything glaring but this is a style I'm unfamiliar with so perhaps somebody else can offer an opinion as well.

ETA: Thanks to Muchstuff the best darn researcher TPF ever had, I got to see that leather texture on a link she sent me.
Thanks MS! 
So if you can post those things above, we should be able to give you a fairly informed determination.


----------



## LostInBal

MissMerion said:


> Hello Girls, could you help me to authenticate these 2 bags, please?
> 
> The first one is an Anthra PT, the zipper looks strange to me:
> Item name: balenciaga Part Time Giant 21 RoseGold in DarkGreen like Grey **L@@K**
> Item Number: 182323022752
> Seller ID: yuenf
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182323022752?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> The second one is a black city, I asked the seller for pictures of rivets, bale and back of inside tag (I'm waiting for them), but maybe you already know the seller:
> Item name: Authentic BALENCIAGA Black Editor's Bag The City 115748 Leather Handbag
> Item number: 232116348199
> Seller ID: brandearauction
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232116348199?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you


IMO both are authentic


----------



## MissKBaglover

Hi, sorry i'm just a new member and still trying to figure this out. I have 3 balen that i want to authenticate. Can you pls help me? Really appreciate it! Thank you! 

The 1st photo is the balenciaga classic city in rust color, its preloved and the seller bought it in a consignement store in singapore. 

2nd photo i have is a lizard embossed limited edition in cobalt blue 5yrs old balen bag preloved as well bought it in online store as well, some tassels are missing, scuffings can be seen as sign of usage (can this be restored?) 

3rd photo i have is blue balenciaga and for this one i really dont know if its fake or not cause i haven't seen this kind of model yet. Accdg to seller she bought it in a authentic bag shop in japan near airport. 

Pls help me! Thank you so much!


----------



## MissKBaglover

Hi, this is the continuation of my 1st post.. 
the lizard cobalt blue embossed and the other blue balenciaga that i'm not sure of the authenticity. Thank you so much!


----------



## PikaboICU

MissKBaglover said:


> Hi, this is the continuation of my 1st post..
> the lizard cobalt blue embossed and the other blue balenciaga that i'm not sure of the authenticity. Thank you so much!



Hello.. Welcome to TPF  


#1 Is authentic in my opinion.
#2 I have a few issues with- it's so difficult to see the details on that texture.. Do you have the bag in hand? So you can take better photos?

#3 is counterfeit- Sorry.


----------



## MissMerion

PikaboICU said:


> #1 is authentic and likely a 2010 as Muchstuff posted it has the RG zipper anomaly.
> 
> #2 I don't see any obvious red flags but need the required pics to determine if it's indeed authentic.





aalinne_72 said:


> IMO both are authentic



Now I'm aware of this 2010 RGGH anomaly on zipper. At that time I was super active in this forum, but not interested in that kind of hardware so maybe this is why I miss this information. It's never too late to learn something 
Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## hzsngps

PikaboICU said:


> Can you post a photo of the back of the serial tag please?
> And if there is a rivet on the back of the strap, that too.
> Also- do you have the number off the paper tag? It's too blurry in the photos so would like that as well.
> 
> This is a metal edge back pack and I did some research but am having trouble finding one with that leather texture- most of them are black.
> I don't see anything glaring but this is a style I'm unfamiliar with so perhaps somebody else can offer an opinion as well.
> 
> ETA: Thanks to Muchstuff the best darn researcher TPF ever had, I got to see that leather texture on a link she sent me.
> Thanks MS!
> So if you can post those things above, we should be able to give you a fairly informed determination.


----------



## hzsngps

*No. I feel blurred, the feeling is aLiepin*


----------



## MissKBaglover

Hi, 

Thank you! Yah the 3rd photo is fake i really had a bad feeling about it. I'll send more photos re the cobalt blue lizard bag. But i also have a question re its texture bec since the bag is already 5yrs from the seller before i bought it pre loved can the leather ne restored and the tassels as well? thanks


----------



## MissKBaglover

Hi, 
This is a clearer photo for the balen in cobalt blue lizard embossed limited edition w/ authenticity cards. Thanks


----------



## Good Friday

Hi ladies,
Would like your opinion for this please and thank you
Item Name : Balenciaga Part Time
Link : https://www.olx.ph/item/balenciaga-part-time-black-on-hand-ID7DUsu.html?p=4&h=f9fd0f25ac#f9fd0f25ac

If you could also please let me know approximately what year this is from.  Thank you and good day.


----------



## Edisurina

Edisurina said:


> Hello, can someone please help me authenticate these balenciaga bags i got online...thank you so much


Hello  still need help on this


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## arrietty

PikaboICU said:


> Ok so I believe this is a pre Nicolas Ghesquière so pre moto bag.
> These usually resell at a lower price point as they aren't as sought after as the post NG/Moto designs.
> If you love the bag- that's all that matters.
> That's what I believe anyway-  perhaps somebody else knows more about that specific bag.



Thank you, your insight was very helpful!  I'm trying to get rid of the bag so any info helps


----------



## PikaboICU

Edisurina said:


> Hello  still need help on this




Hello,
I saw what Muchstuff had posted way back and basically agreed with that.
It's rather difficult to authenticate those vintage bags but the craftsmanship, the language, the tag style all point to being non authentic.
Sorry.. I hope you didn't pay much for them. 
Perhaps another member will feel differently but  that's my opinion.


----------



## PikaboICU

MissKBaglover said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you! Yah the 3rd photo is fake i really had a bad feeling about it. I'll send more photos re the cobalt blue lizard bag. But i also have a question re its texture bec since the bag is already 5yrs from the seller before i bought it pre loved can the leather ne restored and the tassels as well? thanks




Hello, 
I'm sorry, I know you must feel like you're being put through the ringer here..
We really need to see very specific photos. I'll post a link here so you can see examples of exactly what we need.
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/
RE The Lizard texture, I'm not sure how that could be repaired.. It would be very tough to get the texture back once it's gone.
Perhaps a professional Bal Spa? But I don't know if they can even do that..
You might post over on the boards where gals are restoring & doing projects/rehabs themselves and see what they think. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/forums/balenciaga-care-and-maintenance.111/


----------



## PikaboICU

hzsngps said:


> *No. I feel blurred, the feeling is aLiepin*



I'm sorry sweetie- I know it can seem frustrating but it's difficult to judge an item when all we have is photos.
I can't feel it, smell it etc nor do we know the source from whence it came so this is all we got. 
I still can't see the imprint there.. I need a straight on shot- and...

*ANYONE ELSE*:  Have you seen the dual "Made In Italy" and the repeat of Fabrique En Italie under it?


----------



## PikaboICU

Good Friday said:


> Hi ladies,
> Would like your opinion for this please and thank you
> Item Name : Balenciaga Part Time
> Link : https://www.olx.ph/item/balenciaga-part-time-black-on-hand-ID7DUsu.html?p=4&h=f9fd0f25ac#f9fd0f25ac
> 
> If you could also please let me know approximately what year this is from.  Thank you and good day.




What I can see looks ok,  has no red flags so far but we need to see the bale & rivet.
If it's genuine it would be pre 2011 but it's tough to date a black bag without a metal tag. Sorry.
You could try posting in the identify this Bal thread but it would be best to post the other two photos first to get positive authentication.


----------



## Edisurina

PikaboICU said:


> Hello,
> I saw what Muchstuff had posted way back and basically agreed with that.
> It's rather difficult to authenticate those vintage bags but the craftsmanship, the language, the tag style all point to being non authentic.
> Sorry.. I hope you didn't pay much for them.
> Perhaps another member will feel differently but  that's my opinion.


 Thank you both for your feedback... i have seen lots if vintage balen with the same inside imprint and tag...will stay away then...have a nice day


----------



## muchstuff

PikaboICU said:


> Can you post a photo of the back of the serial tag please?
> And if there is a rivet on the back of the strap, that too.
> Also- do you have the number off the paper tag? It's too blurry in the photos so would like that as well.
> 
> This is a metal edge back pack and I did some research but am having trouble finding one with that leather texture- most of them are black.
> I don't see anything glaring but this is a style I'm unfamiliar with so perhaps somebody else can offer an opinion as well.
> 
> ETA: Thanks to Muchstuff the best darn researcher TPF ever had, I got to see that leather texture on a link she sent me.
> Thanks MS!
> So if you can post those things above, we should be able to give you a fairly informed determination.


You're too kind Pika, I'm just really stubborn and OCD as heck...


----------



## Iamminda

Hi there.  I bought a bag without having a chance to authenticate.  Even though the seller is a reputable seller, can one of our lovely authenticators please take a quick look and give me an opinion?   Thank you very much.

Item Name:  Black City
Item Number:  291891575214
Seller ID:  Realdealcollection
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/RDC7477-Aut...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Additional pics are attached in my next post.  If any more pics are needed, please let me know.  Thank you.


----------



## Iamminda

Iamminda said:


> Hi there.  I bought a bag without having a chance to authenticate.  Even though the seller is a reputable seller, can one of our lovely authenticators please take a quick look and give me an opinion?   Thank you very much.
> 
> Item Name:  Black City
> Item Number:  291891575214
> Seller ID:  Realdealcollection
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/RDC7477-Authentic-Balenciaga-2005-Black-Leather-City-Bag-/291891575214?hash=item43f617f9ae:g:7Q4AAOSwmLlX6~xZ&nma=true&si=MEsAVf02MkUZNJlD%2FXRD82pbHEc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Additional pics are attached in my next post.  If any more pics are needed, please let me know.  Thank you.



**Here are the additional pics.  Thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> **Here are the additional pics.  Thank you.



Iamminda if Corey sells a fake there's no hope for any of us ...I've purchased several bags from RDC and if you do some thread searches you'll find that's she's weighed in on Bal history...see the links below...

http://www.realdealcollection.com/bal_01-02_bags_style.html#style

http://www.realdealcollection.com/bal_01-02_bags.html#quest


----------



## PikaboICU

Iamminda said:


> **Here are the additional pics.  Thank you.




Yep- Muchstuff is correct.

You bought yourself a lovely and authentic Chevre' Bag!! 
Enjoy her!! 

That is a RARE find in such fabulous condition, 11 years old and near mint from what I can see. She's a BEAUTY!!


----------



## muchstuff

PikaboICU said:


> Yep- Muchstuff is correct.
> 
> You bought yourself a lovely and authentic Chevre' Bag!!
> Enjoy her!!
> 
> That is a RARE find in such fabulous condition, 11 years old and near mint from what I can see. She's a BEAUTY!!


Look at those handles and the top edge, hardly any sealant issues!


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you so much for your help PikaboICU and Muchstuff.   I know RDC is highly regarded here but it's scary for me to spend that much on a preloved so I thought better safe than sorry.  So in the future, I don't need to authenticate RDC's bags because Corey authenticate before she lists them?   I was just wondering since I think it is recommended (by members) to get stuff authenticated even from "big houses" like yoogis, fashionphile, AFF, etc.   Thx



PikaboICU said:


> Yep- Muchstuff is correct.
> 
> You bought yourself a lovely and authentic Chevre' Bag!!
> Enjoy her!!
> 
> That is a RARE find in such fabulous condition, 11 years old and near mint from what I can see. She's a BEAUTY!!





muchstuff said:


> Iamminda if Corey sells a fake there's no hope for any of us ...I've purchased several bags from RDC and if you do some thread searches you'll find that's she's weighed in on Bal history...see the links below...
> 
> http://www.realdealcollection.com/bal_01-02_bags_style.html#style
> 
> http://www.realdealcollection.com/bal_01-02_bags.html#quest


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Look at those handles and the top edge, hardly any sealant issues!



Thanks.  I agree.  Call me crazy but I was thrown off by the fact that there's no dustbag.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Thanks.  I agree.  Call me crazy but I was thrown off by the fact that there's no dustbag.


 I use pillow cases if there's not dust bag... By all means authenticate at will if it brings peace of mind, but I seriously doubt you'll find a non-authentic Bal on RDC. I seem to recall reading that Bal was one of Corey's favourite brands...I have a plomb weekender on layaway with RDC right now, it's where I got my 05 black City, my 2010 sahara Twiggy, my rouge theatre Shrug...great bags, all of them!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## PikaboICU

Iamminda said:


> Thanks.  I agree.  Call me crazy but I was thrown off by the fact that there's no dustbag.




I agree with Muchstuff this is one of the ONLY trusted sellers..
I have bought many items without dustbags, some sellers keep them for other things, some sell them separately.
Just check on eBay & Tradesy, if you want a Bal Dustbag, you'll find one for a decent price..
There's one now but it's way too much- $50. I have bought MANY dustbags for preloved items that didn't come with one.

In fact, if you're looking for a Balenciaga Dustbag, here's an auction for one that will fit.. Just found this listing.
If you're not- just ignore the link. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/272424062986?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you for the info and link.  I have an extra non-B dustbag but I was just a little bummed that it didn't come with it (i will live, lol).  I have bought other preloved Bbags before and they all had dustbags (and most had tags/cards too) -- guess I have been lucky.  Anyways, thanks for your help.  Your assistance on this thread is much appreciated by all of us .  



PikaboICU said:


> I agree with Muchstuff this is one of the ONLY trusted sellers..
> I have bought many items without dustbags, some sellers keep them for other things, some sell them separately.
> Just check on eBay & Tradesy, if you want a Bal Dustbag, you'll find one for a decent price..
> There's one now but it's way too much- $50. I have bought MANY dustbags for preloved items that didn't come with one.
> 
> In fact, if you're looking for a Balenciaga Dustbag, here's an auction for one that will fit.. Just found this listing.
> If you're not- just ignore the link.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/272424062986?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## PikaboICU

Iamminda said:


> Thank you for the info and link.  I have an extra non-B dustbag but I was just a little bummed that it didn't come with it (i will live, lol).  I have bought other preloved Bbags before and they all had dustbags (and most had tags/cards too) -- guess I have been lucky.  Anyways, thanks for your help.  Your assistance on this thread is much appreciated by all of us .



Awe Thank you so much. That was very kind and it means a lot...


----------



## aksaiyo

Iamminda said:


> Hi there.  I bought a bag without having a chance to authenticate.  Even though the seller is a reputable seller, can one of our lovely authenticators please take a quick look and give me an opinion?   Thank you very much.
> 
> Item Name:  Black City
> Item Number:  291891575214
> Seller ID:  Realdealcollection
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/RDC7477-Aut...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Additional pics are attached in my next post.  If any more pics are needed, please let me know.  Thank you.



Congrats on a beautiful 05 black city! I've been admiring it from afar and would have pulled HE trigger myself if I didn't just spend around the same amount on the black vibrato. Anyways, I'm glad such a lovely TPF member as yourself got it! (I do hope you got it from her site and not eBay though, it seems her prices are higher there?) please post many many pics of her frequently so we may all drool at her beauty from afar [emoji7]


----------



## seagullz

PikaboICU said:


> I agree with Muchstuff this is one of the ONLY trusted sellers..
> I have bought many items without dustbags, some sellers keep them for other things, some sell them separately.
> Just check on eBay & Tradesy, if you want a Bal Dustbag, you'll find one for a decent price..
> There's one now but it's way too much- $50. I have bought MANY dustbags for preloved items that didn't come with one.
> 
> In fact, if you're looking for a Balenciaga Dustbag, here's an auction for one that will fit.. Just found this listing.
> If you're not- just ignore the link.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/272424062986?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


do you mind not having mirror though if they don't have dustbag? just a thought LOL


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Thank you for the info and link.  I have an extra non-B dustbag but I was just a little bummed that it didn't come with it (i will live, lol).  I have bought other preloved Bbags before and they all had dustbags (and most had tags/cards too) -- guess I have been lucky.  Anyways, thanks for your help.  Your assistance on this thread is much appreciated by all of us .


@PikaboICU 
+1


----------



## teddyme16

Dear All, 

Good day.

I just need to know your thoughts about perforated leather city bags....are they good or just stick to the plain leather ones instead?

Thank you very much in advance for your time. 

T.


----------



## lindsey76

Hello! Please help I'm pretty sure this is not authentic, but would like confirmation. Odd extra letters on back of tag and little 'B' on inside of zipper head seems off. Thank you in advance for your time and knowledge!




























Sent from my SM-N900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Iamminda

aksaiyo said:


> Congrats on a beautiful 05 black city! I've been admiring it from afar and would have pulled HE trigger myself if I didn't just spend around the same amount on the black vibrato. Anyways, I'm glad such a lovely TPF member as yourself got it! (I do hope you got it from her site and not eBay though, it seems her prices are higher there?) please post many many pics of her frequently so we may all drool at her beauty from afar [emoji7]


Thank you very much.  I think your black vibrato is gorgeous so congrats to you (also if I remember correctly, you have a beautiful black First you wear with a longstrap?  Lovely.).  I got it for less than EB on T.  I missed out on another (better condition) 05 Black City that was up on EB a few weeks earlier sold by a member here.  Anyways, thanks again and I will be posting pics soon .


----------



## aksaiyo

Iamminda said:


> Thank you very much.  I think your black vibrato is gorgeous so congrats to you (also if I remember correctly, you have a beautiful black First you wear with a longstrap?  Lovely.).  I got it for less than EB on T.  I missed out on another (better condition) 05 Black City that was up on EB a few weeks earlier sold by a member here.  Anyways, thanks again and I will be posting pics soon .



Yes! I do own a black Hamilton first, sold by a TPF member on eBay I think. I also did buy a long strap for it as you know (great memory!). 
Is T for tradesy? Wow that is impressive I need to keep a lookout for 05s in the future, as I still dream of getting one someday. I'm looking forward to your photos [emoji8]


----------



## Iamminda

aksaiyo said:


> Yes! I do own a black Hamilton first, sold by a TPF member on eBay I think. I also did buy a long strap for it as you know (great memory!).
> Is T for tradesy? Wow that is impressive I need to keep a lookout for 05s in the future, as I still dream of getting one someday. I'm looking forward to your photos [emoji8]



Yep, Tradesy (sorry, was being a lazy typist, lol).  I remember you posting the First with the long strap because that got me interested in getting one for my black First.  Haven't gotten around to buying one yet -- maybe next year.


----------



## muchstuff

seagullz said:


> do you mind not having mirror though if they don't have dustbag? just a thought LOL


I've yet to use a mirror....


----------



## Iamminda

Not having a mirror is kinda a deal breaker for me, more than not having a dustbag.  Because the mirror is the same color as the bag, I feel like it's part of the bag.


----------



## teddyme16

teddyme16 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Good day.
> 
> I just need to know your thoughts about perforated leather city bags....are they good or just stick to the plain leather ones instead?
> 
> Thank you very much in advance for your time.
> 
> T.



Hi, just need some feedback on perforated leather B bags please. Eyeing one and not sure if that's a good buy.... kindly advise. Thank you very much.


----------



## chanjlj

Please kindly authenticate the below Bal day bag 

Name: Balenciaga Day
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112175415974?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
112175415974

Additional photos

http://s1130.photobucket.com/user/chanjljPB/library/Bal Day?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

teddyme16 said:


> Hi, just need some feedback on perforated leather B bags please. Eyeing one and not sure if that's a good buy.... kindly advise. Thank you very much.



I think it all depends on personal taste. I can't speak to whether or not the perforated wears differently than the solid leather though. For myself, Bal is all about leather so the more the better . This thread is for authentication purposes only, with the relevant photos (see link below for correct pics).. You might want to post a pic on the chat thread and ask opinions if it's just the style you're wondering about...

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## teddyme16

muchstuff said:


> I think it all depends on personal taste. I can't speak to whether or not the perforated wears differently than the solid leather though. For myself, Bal is all about leather so the more the better . This thread is for authentication purposes only, with the relevant photos (see link below for correct pics).. You might want to post a pic on the chat thread and ask opinions if it's just the style you're wondering about...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/



Thank you very much Muchstuff for all your help (as always). 

Will post pics later then.


----------



## muchstuff

teddyme16 said:


> Thank you very much Muchstuff for all your help (as always).
> 
> Will post pics later then.


Looking forward to seeing your pics!


----------



## PikaboICU

lindsey76 said:


> Hello! Please help I'm pretty sure this is not authentic, but would like confirmation. Odd extra letters on back of tag and little 'B' on inside of zipper head seems off. Thank you in advance for your time and knowledge!


I'm afraid your instincts were correct. This is non authentic. Sorry.. 




ksuromax said:


> @PikaboICU
> +1


----------



## PikaboICU

chanjlj said:


> Please kindly authenticate the below Bal day bag
> 
> Name: Balenciaga Day
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112175415974?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 112175415974
> 
> Additional photos
> 
> http://s1130.photobucket.com/user/chanjljPB/library/Bal Day?sort=3&page=1




I'm sorry this listing has ended.. 
It is authentic in my opinion..


----------



## teddyme16

muchstuff said:


> Looking forward to seeing your pics!


----------



## teddyme16

teddyme16 said:


> View attachment 3503452


----------



## afroken

Hello! I'd like to have some feedback on this bag please!
I've been searching high and low for a pre-loved City at a good price that I can afford and while this one is not a color that I had considered previously, the price ($675 USD) seems pretty good for a bag that the seller had described as "mint condition, no sign of wear".
Now my ultimate question is, is this City authentic? 
And does anyone know which year, what color? Is this ($675 USD) a good deal?
Any help is greatly appreciated! You guys are amazing and I'm extremely grateful for all the hard work and time you put into helping others authenticate.


----------



## PikaboICU

afroken said:


> Hello! I'd like to have some feedback on this bag please!
> I've been searching high and low for a pre-loved City at a good price that I can afford and while this one is not a color that I had considered previously, the price ($675 USD) seems pretty good for a bag that the seller had described as "mint condition, no sign of wear".
> Now my ultimate question is, is this City authentic?
> And does anyone know which year, what color? Is this ($675 USD) a good deal?
> Any help is greatly appreciated! You guys are amazing and I'm extremely grateful for all the hard work and time you put into helping others authenticate.



Hello,
That appears to be authentic but I need to see a close up of the rivet to be certain. 
It isn't a City, it's a First, 2008 in Amethyst/Dark Magenta.
CHEERS


----------



## Dianelv

Hi everyone. This balenciaga mini city is such a bargain! I really wana snap it up but can someone help me identify if its authentic? Thank you!!

Item name: balenciaga mini city
Item number : 162251558997
Seller ID: sunt_kat
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162251558997?redirect=mobile


----------



## afroken

PikaboICU said:


> Hello,
> That appears to be authentic but I need to see a close up of the rivet to be certain.
> It isn't a City, it's a First, 2008 in Amethyst/Dark Magenta.
> CHEERS


Oops! Thanks for the clarification! And all the information! Everytime I come in here I feel like I'm absorbing new knowledge like a sponge!
Now need to do more research on the First as I was only familiar with the City.


----------



## PikaboICU

Dianelv said:


> Hi everyone. This balenciaga mini city is such a bargain! I really wana snap it up but can someone help me identify if its authentic? Thank you!!
> 
> Item name: balenciaga mini city
> Item number : 162251558997
> Seller ID: sunt_kat
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162251558997?redirect=mobile



That is a very bad fake.. Sorry. 



teddyme16 said:


> Perforated City



Teddy were you posting for authentication??


----------



## Dianelv

PikaboICU said:


> That is a very bad fake.. Sorry.
> 
> Oh really? Wow thank goodness i checked. I was so ready to buy it. Thanks so much for your quick response!
> 
> Teddy were you posting for authentication??


----------



## Vetdk

Dear purseforum
I've bought this Balenciaga on eBay. It seems to be a box. But I'm worried since the rivets looks wrong. Can you help me?
Thanks in advance


----------



## teddyme16

PikaboICU said:


> That is a very bad fake.. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Teddy were you posting for authentication??


 
Yes, please authenticate. 
Also, to know if this is a good style to get into (perforated), any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Thank you very much.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

teddyme16 said:


> View attachment 3503452


If you're looking for authentication you need pics of the bale, rivet, back of the zipper head and the full back of the interior tag (with the "made in italy" showing).


----------



## teddyme16

muchstuff said:


> If you're looking for authentication you need pics of the bale, rivet, back of the zipper head and the full back of the interior tag (with the "made in italy" showing).



Hi Muchstuff. 
Just requested pictures from seller. Will post as soon as I have it. Thank you very much!


----------



## lindsey76

Hello! I would like this authenticated please  thank you for your time in advance! I really appreciate it !!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131967843850?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Sent from my SM-T230NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## muchstuff

teddyme16 said:


> Yes, please authenticate.
> Also, to know if this is a good style to get into (perforated), any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Thank you very much.



Here are some posts regarding the "perforated dots" bag. You may want to either start a thread or go to the chat thread and ask anyone who has one how it has worn.
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-do-we-think-of-the-balenciaga-city-dots.703748/


----------



## muchstuff

lindsey76 said:


> Hello! I would like this authenticated please  thank you for your time in advance! I really appreciate it !!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131967843850?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using PurseForum mobile app


Were you the winner of this bag? If so please post photos of the rivet and back of zipper head, plus a straight on shot of the bale. BTW I don't believe this is grey, I think it's a very faded anthra.


----------



## lindsey76

muchstuff said:


> Were you the winner of this bag? If so please post photos of the rivet and back of zipper head, plus a straight on shot of the bale. BTW I don't believe this is grey, I think it's a very faded anthra.


Yes I am, hope its a good deal! I don't have it yet but will put up photos once I do. I guess that's good, I seem to like the faded ones[emoji4]

Sent from my SM-T230NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## PikaboICU

Vetdk said:


> Dear purseforum
> I've bought this Balenciaga on eBay. It seems to be a box. But I'm worried since the rivets looks wrong. Can you help me?
> Thanks in advance



I believe you're ok with this.
I checked out several others & the rivets seem to be the same.. All the markers check out- 
In my opinion it's authentic..


----------



## PikaboICU

lindsey76 said:


> Hello! I would like this authenticated please  thank you for your time in advance! I really appreciate it !!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131967843850?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using PurseForum mobile app





muchstuff said:


> Were you the winner of this bag? If so please post photos of the rivet and back of zipper head, plus a straight on shot of the bale. BTW I don't believe this is grey, I think it's a very faded anthra.



Wow, it almost looks like a faded green no?

@lindsey76 
I believe this bag is authentic but to be certain, when you receive your bag, if you post the photos as Muchstuff requested, we can tell you 100%.


----------



## PikaboICU

teddyme16 said:


> Yes, please authenticate.
> Also, to know if this is a good style to get into (perforated), any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Thank you very much.





muchstuff said:


> Here are some posts regarding the "perforated dots" bag. You may want to either start a thread or go to the chat thread and ask anyone who has one how it has worn.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-do-we-think-of-the-balenciaga-city-dots.703748/



Lovely color on that Perf City.. 
From what I can see and it isn't much, I don't see anything that would deem this bag fake. Not from what's visible but need to see the pics you requested from the seller.

I would do as MuchStuff suggested & read the posts from those that have owned these.
Perhaps start a thread & ask others..
Personally, I would be terrified of catching one of the holes on something (snagging) and stretching or ripping it. But I'm relatively tough on bags..


----------



## PikaboICU

bglovesb said:


> Hi-
> I really appreciate S.Tighe post. I feel much better about the bag. I was curious if anyone thought it was weird that the mirror was in a bag? Or would that be usual if selling on overstock or from an outlet? If anyone could let me know if they think this is a fake I would really appreciate it! I ahve to return the bag in 20 days to get my money back. I have this post and more pics on post 2779 and 2782 - thanks!



@bglovesb 
I hate to say it but I did some digging at Overstock and I found at least one positive fake listed there.
The mirror was also in plastic.
I'm sorry but I would not trust them at all. 
I posted about this with photos, in Muchstuff's post asking about the mirror, if you want to read it.
Again, I am sorry. You should be able to trust a large vendor like that.

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/does-overstock-wrap-bal-mirrors-in-plastic.954028/


----------



## muchstuff

Vetdk said:


> Dear purseforum
> I've bought this Balenciaga on eBay. It seems to be a box. But I'm worried since the rivets looks wrong. Can you help me?
> Thanks in advance


Curious, do you have the mirror for this bag?


----------



## PikaboICU

Vetdk said:


> Dear purseforum
> I've bought this Balenciaga on eBay. It seems to be a box. But I'm worried since the rivets looks wrong. Can you help me?
> Thanks in advance





PikaboICU said:


> I believe you're ok with this.
> I checked out several others & the rivets seem to be the same.. All the markers check out-
> In my opinion it's authentic..



After much discussion with Muchstuff and looking at a bazillion tags & rivets I have gone blind..
No.. I'm kidding..
But I do wish to change my final answer..
I no longer believe this bag is authentic..
It's not just the rivet, it's other things as well.

I credit Muchstuff with bringing a few things to my attention..
I cannot make excuses other than to say I had to bury my kitty today (he was 20 years old) and I cried a lot.. So I'm off my game..
I'm sorry.. And thanks Muchstuff for talking it out with me..


----------



## muchstuff

PikaboICU said:


> After much discussion with Muchstuff and looking at a bazillion tags & rivets I have gone blind..
> No.. I'm kidding..
> But I do wish to change my final answer..
> I no longer believe this bag is authentic..
> It's not just the rivet, it's other things as well.
> 
> I credit Muchstuff with bringing a few things to my attention..
> I cannot make excuses other than to say I had to bury my kitty today (he was 20 years old) and I cried a lot.. So I'm off my game..
> I'm sorry.. And thanks Muchstuff for talking it out with me..



To my eye there just seemed to be too many little things that are just a bit off, in addition to the rivets. I'm going to ask a couple more people to look at it tomorrow. Meanwhile if you're around Conni, can you take a look please? And sleep well Pika, I'm so sorry about your kitty...


----------



## iAmCheryl.DcT

Please help me authenticate this balenciaga bag.

The tassels are soft as the bag leather. However the seller tied the tassels thats why it's crumpled.
The rivet looks fine.
The bale is rounded, strap in one piece.
I checked the rivet it looks clean, with notches but i did not find a knot.
O-rings soldered closed.

But i am doubting the leather tag and the numbers behind.

Im not sure if this is fake but i should say it would be a very very good quality of a replica.

Thanks for helping.


----------



## muchstuff

iAmCheryl.DcT said:


> View attachment 3504787
> 
> Please help me authenticate this balenciaga bag.


I've never seen a Bal that zips down the side like that...feel free to post pics of the back of the tag, the bale, the rivet and the back of the zipper head, see link below for info on what pics are needed....but based on what you've shown I'd say fake.

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## iAmCheryl.DcT

muchstuff said:


> I've never seen a Bal that zips down the side like that...feel free to post pics of the back of the tag, the bale, the rivet and the back of the zipper head, see link below for info on what pics are needed....but based on what you've shown I'd say fake.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/
> 
> Thanks muchstuff, yeah you're right, the zip on the side looks odd.


----------



## iAmCheryl.DcT

Helping a friend to authenticate this bag from a 2nd hand shop for branded bags.
I am thinking this is a knock off because of the lampo zipper and the number on the leather tag,
but i still want an advice from the expert here in this forum. 
Thank you very much


----------



## muchstuff

iAmCheryl.DcT said:


> Helping a friend to authenticate this bag from a 2nd hand shop for branded bags.
> I am thinking this is a knock off because of the lampo zipper and the number on the leather tag,
> but i still want an advice from the expert here in this forum.
> Thank you very much


Fake, sorry!


----------



## s.tighe

muchstuff said:


> To my eye there just seemed to be too many little things that are just a bit off, in addition to the rivets. I'm going to ask a couple more people to look at it tomorrow. Meanwhile if you're around Conni, can you take a look please? And sleep well Pika, I'm so sorry about your kitty...


Can we get photos of all 4 rivets? Not unheard of for there to be rogue rivets, and if you get into microscopic detail they're not always perfectly uniform. The Box was also a short run style made in the early days before Bal was so highly commoditized that everything was factory perfect. In the early years Bal was rife with anomalies, i.e. the all caps MADE IN ITALY stamps on some 2005 bags, the transitional rivets from solid to notched in s/s 05, the single number on the backs of some tags in 2006. The box bag was made in this space and IMO it's what makes those early bags all the more endearing. I think the bag is authentic, but I would be curious to see all 4 rivets.


----------



## PikaboICU

s.tighe said:


> Can we get photos of all 4 rivets? Not unheard of for there to be rogue rivets, and if you get into microscopic detail they're not always perfectly uniform. The Box was also a short run style made in the early days before Bal was so highly commoditized that everything was factory perfect. In the early years Bal was rife with anomalies, i.e. the all caps MADE IN ITALY stamps on some 2005 bags, the transitional rivets from solid to notched in s/s 05, the single number on the backs of some tags in 2006. The box bag was made in this space and IMO it's what makes those early bags all the more endearing. I think the bag is authentic, but I would be curious to see all 4 rivets.



I am so glad to see you weigh in on this..
I have agonized over this bag nearly all night. GAH!
So many of the details look ok to me- but then some are just a bit off.
Also- I didn't think the Box style was widely counterfeited.. Perhaps I'm wrong about that one though. 

I bounced back & forth between authentic, then non, I am still on the fence..
Anyway- I'm happy to see you taking a look at it as it has me perplexed.


----------



## PikaboICU

iAmCheryl.DcT said:


> View attachment 3504787
> 
> Please help me authenticate this balenciaga bag.
> 
> The tassels are soft as the bag leather. However the seller tied the tassels thats why it's crumpled.
> The rivet looks fine.
> The bale is rounded, strap in one piece.
> I checked the rivet it looks clean, with notches but i did not find a knot.
> O-rings soldered closed.
> 
> But i am doubting the leather tag and the numbers behind.
> 
> Im not sure if this is fake but i should say it would be a very very good quality of a replica.
> 
> Thanks for helping.





muchstuff said:


> I've never seen a Bal that zips down the side like that...feel free to post pics of the back of the tag, the bale, the rivet and the back of the zipper head, see link below for info on what pics are needed....but based on what you've shown I'd say fake.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/



What I'm seeing for that serial number is the Neo Folk bag- that said, this bag is counterfeit.
Sorry.


----------



## s.tighe

PikaboICU said:


> I am so glad to see you weigh in on this..
> I have agonized over this bag nearly all night. GAH!
> So many of the details look ok to me- but then some are just a bit off.
> Also- I didn't think the Box style was widely counterfeited.. Perhaps I'm wrong about that one though.
> 
> I bounced back & forth between authentic, then non, I am still on the fence..
> Anyway- I'm happy to see you taking a look at it as it has me perplexed.



Hiya  Much and I have swapped thoughts on this so I came back for another look. She has very legitimate points on some fine details, and that's why I'd say I "think" it is authentic, and unfortunately, none of us can say for sure. For me, the gestalt of the bag hangs together after all things are considered. I agree that the box was unlikely to be widely counterfeited given its short run, and the leather looks characteristic of 2005-2006 to me (yummy). I think the reason the rivets don't trouble me overly is because fake rivets usually look more like the ones in the green bag posted just above this one... short and square, but that's def. not to say these rivets aren't atypical. What gives me a measure of comfort about this rivet (and again, I'd like to see them all) is that I have a pre-spring 2005 bag with solid rivets that displays the same central "elevation" and "circular markings" if you will.... this one, in spite of being a bit stubby in the notches, looks like it's origins could very likely be the same. Unfortunately I can't think of any authentication service this poor soul could use who would give it a fraction of the consideration it is getting here. xox


----------



## PikaboICU

s.tighe said:


> Hiya  Much and I have swapped thoughts on this so I came back for another look. She has very legitimate points on some fine details, and that's why I'd say I "think" it is authentic, and unfortunately, none of us can say for sure. For me, the gestalt of the bag hangs together after all things are considered. I agree that the box was unlikely to be widely counterfeited given its short run, and the leather looks characteristic of 2005-2006 to me (yummy). I think the reason the rivets don't trouble me overly is because fake rivets usually look more like the ones in the green bag posted just above this one... short and square, but that's def. not to say these rivets aren't atypical. What gives me a measure of comfort about this rivet (and again, I'd like to see them all) is that I have a pre-spring 2005 bag with solid rivets that displays the same central "elevation" and "circular markings" if you will.... this one, in spite of being a bit stubby in the notches, looks like it's origins could very likely be the same. Unfortunately I can't think of any authentication service this poor soul could use who would give it a fraction of the consideration it is getting here. xox



I completely agree.
When I was researching it, I found another Box, in Ink that had very similar rivets, that & the look of the leather was what prompted me to deem it authentic in the first place.
Then Muchstuff mailed me some fake rivet photos & we talked about the "E" a bit and I changed my mind to non authentic.
I thought about it off & on and still can't come to a decision either way.
UGH! 
Anyway, I'm glad you're on it- and the more opinions we can get the better.
I agree, there's no service I can think of that will invest as much thought, time & research as the ladies here.


----------



## s.tighe

muchstuff said:


> Curious, do you have the mirror for this bag?





muchstuff said:


> To my eye there just seemed to be too many little things that are just a bit off, in addition to the rivets. I'm going to ask a couple more people to look at it tomorrow. Meanwhile if you're around Conni, can you take a look please? And sleep well Pika, I'm so sorry about your kitty...





PikaboICU said:


> I completely agree.
> When I was researching it, I found another Box, in Ink that had very similar rivets, that & the look of the leather was what prompted me to deem it authentic in the first place.
> Then Muchstuff mailed me some fake rivet photos & we talked about the "E" a bit and I changed my mind to non authentic.
> I thought about it off & on and still can't come to a decision either way.
> UGH!
> Anyway, I'm glad you're on it- and the more opinions we can get the better.
> I agree, there's no service I can think of that will invest as much thought, time & research as the ladies here.



Well, after Much kindly sent me some comparison shots of other tags from this generation I'd say there is a definitely case to be made for it being non-authentic. If it's fake, it's a pretty darn good one. My final answer is that I wouldn't be comfortable authenticating this one either way, but I'd err on the side of caution if I had to choose..... thanks for the comparison shots, Much


----------



## PikaboICU

s.tighe said:


> Well, after Much kindly sent me some comparison shots of other tags from this generation I'd say there is a definitely case to be made for it being non-authentic. If it's fake, it's a pretty darn good one. My final answer is that I wouldn't be comfortable authenticating this one either way, but I'd err on the side of caution if I had to choose..... thanks for the comparison shots, Much



Thanks- I have to agree.
My lack of being able to be definite means I can't say either.

Could you take a peek in the thread below, on this board. About Overstock..
I need a pair of eyes on these tags..
Overstock is definitely busted for fakes- and I'm thinking the tag on this black bag looks an awful lot like the known fakes..
So when you have a minute could you kindly pop in there?
Thank YOU!


----------



## muchstuff

PikaboICU said:


> Thanks- I have to agree.
> My lack of being able to be definite means I can't say either.
> 
> Could you take a peek in the thread below, on this board. About Overstock..
> I need a pair of eyes on these tags..
> Overstock is definitely busted for fakes- and I'm thinking the tag on this black bag looks an awful lot like the known fakes..
> So when you have a minute could you kindly pop in there?
> Thank YOU!



I'd love to find an 05 Box tag. The ink is 06 so I'm wondering how much difference there could be, especially since your pre S/S 05 has a somewhat similar rivet s.tighe.


----------



## Speedah

This was an older listing that I would like to double check on. Any help would be greatly appreciated! 
Item Name: Balenciaga Giant Work Blue Turquoise Blue Tote 
Item Number: 272141380056
Seller ID: paulver1234
Link: no longer valid. Pics attached


----------



## muchstuff

Speedah said:


> This was an older listing that I would like to double check on. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> Item Name: Balenciaga Giant Work Blue Turquoise Blue Tote
> Item Number: 272141380056
> Seller ID: paulver1234
> Link: no longer valid. Pics attached
> View attachment 3505447
> View attachment 3505448
> View attachment 3505450
> View attachment 3505451
> View attachment 3505452


Fake, sorry (plus the style code on the tag is for a Day bag with giant hardware).


----------



## Speedah

muchstuff said:


> Fake, sorry (plus the style code on the tag is for a Day bag with giant hardware).


Lame. Thank you for the fast reply!


----------



## muchstuff

Speedah said:


> Lame. Thank you for the fast reply!


 My pleasure!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

I think this is a 2005 Rouge Theatre Twiggy.
I'm just requesting authentication so that I can post in the Balenciaga Finds section if anyone can help.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/322292124347?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> I think this is a 2005 Rouge Theatre Twiggy.
> I'm just requesting authentication so that I can post in the Balenciaga Finds section if anyone can help.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/322292124347?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Not sure, to my eye there's not enough blue in the red but I have a crap monitor. Here's a grenat twiggy, it's post 63 if it doesn't get you directly there.

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/sign-up-for-the-twiggy-club.142966/page-5


----------



## jeanstohandbags

^ It can be so hard to tell with twiggy & it's lack of a serial number.  After seeing the pic of the Grenat twiggy, I'm now not sure.  I have Grenat & in real life it looks darker that this pic of the grenat twiggy, I know a flash can make a huge difference to how the colour looks.  Thanks much for having a look


----------



## LostInBal

jeanstohandbags said:


> I think this is a 2005 Rouge Theatre Twiggy.
> I'm just requesting authentication so that I can post in the Balenciaga Finds section if anyone can help.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/322292124347?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Looks grenat to me..


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Yes, Grenat (& not quite as exciting at RT)


----------



## LostInBal

jeanstohandbags said:


> Yes, Grenat (& not quite as exciting at RT)


Guess I can tell it for the leather on serial tag and mirror, plus I owned two grenats!..


----------



## lindsey76

PikaboICU said:


> Wow, it almost looks like a faded green no?
> 
> @lindsey76
> I believe this bag is authentic but to be certain, when you receive your bag, if you post the photos as Muchstuff requested, we can tell you 100%.[emoji2]


Hi! Received today and her are additional photos. Looks grey to me and not as faded in person, interior tag, etc all is nearly the same color, just slightly faded exterior. Anthracite is a dark bluish grey right? This appears medium grey, also hardware looks rose gold, faded some,   but so pretty in person. Thanks all who have helped with this!
























Sent from my SM-N900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lindsey76

Also one of back of mirror to show non-faded color





Sent from my SM-N900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bglovesb

Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to Balenciaga in this thread.
> 
> - Please do a search within the thread (use Search this thread located on the top right corner) to check if the item has been reviewed by one of the senior authenticators before posting. Try to put your search term in quotes. For example, instead of searching for 1234567890, search for "1234567890"
> 
> - Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> then attach any photos
> 
> - You cannot post your own auctions. However, should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to defend your own auction if its authenticity is questioned, please do not authenticate your own Bbag.
> 
> - Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> - Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> - Please post link (eg/ #4888 , copy and paste the post number) to the original query when requesting a second opinion or in follow up post.
> 
> - Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> 
> - Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> - Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## muchstuff

lindsey76 said:


> Also one of back of mirror to show non-faded color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using PurseForum mobile app


If we're basing it on the lack of Lampo logo on the zipper heads it has to be 2010 and anthra is really about the only colour that fits, there was no grey that year to my knowledge. Anthra depending on year can be a fairly true grey or have either green or blue tendencies.


----------



## lindsey76

muchstuff said:


> If we're basing it on the lack of Lampo logo on the zipper heads it has to be 2010 and anthra is really about the only colour that fits, there was no grey that year to my knowledge. Anthra depending on year can be a fairly true grey or have either green or blue tendencies.


Thank you! Didn't realize anthra could be this light, always looks so much darker in pics I've seen. Thanks again for your help! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## muchstuff

lindsey76 said:


> Thank you! Didn't realize anthra could be this light, always looks so much darker in pics I've seen. Thanks again for your help!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using PurseForum mobile app


My pleasure, I'm just guessing by the mirror on my monitor, the bag itself looks like its quite faded.


----------



## PikaboICU

lindsey76 said:


> Thank you! Didn't realize anthra could be this light, always looks so much darker in pics I've seen. Thanks again for your help!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using PurseForum mobile app





muchstuff said:


> My pleasure, I'm just guessing by the mirror on my monitor, the bag itself looks like its quite faded.



One of the best clues to original color is to look at the leather inside the front zipper pocket.


----------



## lindsey76

PikaboICU said:


> One of the best clues to original color is to look at the leather inside the front zipper pocket.


I read in another thread about anthra commonly having the # 1202 on the back of the leather tag and this indeed has a 1202. I'm pretty convinced it's anthra! Any advice how to deepen the natural color? Leather honey?
Thanks for all the help! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## PikaboICU

lindsey76 said:


> I read in another thread about anthra commonly having the # 1202 on the back of the leather tag and this indeed has a 1202. I'm pretty convinced it's anthra! Any advice how to deepen the natural color? Leather honey?
> Thanks for all the help!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using PurseForum mobile app



My advice would be to hop over to the care & maintenance board and read up and look at photos of gals that have rehab'd bags.
I've done it with a Deep Purple Sapphire City, used Leather Honey- I swear by it. To me it's a miracle worker but some gals don't like LH.
There is a wealth of info over on that board- check it out and you can make an informed decision. 
CHEERS


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## dinacecca

Hello ladies
First time on this forum, I've read the rules and search the item but am probably going to do a few mistakes.
I am considering to purchase this item 
Item Name: 
*Auth. 2012 BALENCIAGA Motorcycle Town Bag Handbag Gris Poivre Leather Crossbody*
Item Number: 252603350026
Seller ID: retale_therapy
Link:
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Auth-2012-BA...350026?hash=item3ad0553c0a:g:3RQAAOSwnbZYDs-D
and would like your opinion 
Any other pictures of the pepper grey color are welcome as I am not sure of how it looks.
Thanks!


----------



## PikaboICU

dinacecca said:


> Hello ladies
> First time on this forum, I've read the rules and search the item but am probably going to do a few mistakes.
> I am considering to purchase this item
> Item Name:
> *Auth. 2012 BALENCIAGA Motorcycle Town Bag Handbag Gris Poivre Leather Crossbody*
> Item Number: 252603350026
> Seller ID: retale_therapy
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Auth-2012-BA...350026?hash=item3ad0553c0a:g:3RQAAOSwnbZYDs-D
> and would like your opinion
> Any other pictures of the pepper grey color are welcome as I am not sure of how it looks.
> Thanks!




This is authentic. 

Welcome To TPF


----------



## dinacecca

PikaboICU said:


> This is authentic.
> 
> Welcome To TPF


Thanks for the prompt reply!


----------



## Fional123

Hi everyone,

I am new here and have recently gotten my first Balenciaga. It's a pre-owned. I have went through several tips online and checked the bag... Everything seems fine. Only when I got home, did I realize that my serial number (city) on the metal plate does not match the leather (part time). I was told this is a city RH and is in goatskin. Have checked with all the serial numbers printed and it seems like it's s/s 2004 and manufactured in September 2015. I'm confused and worried.

Brought it to the boutique and staff said they were not trained to authenticate.

Could anyone kindly help me with this? Would really appreciate!

Below are the pictures of the bag in google drive:
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B62n4e-actQrSW9fdWJLaS1ldFU?usp=sharing


----------



## muchstuff

Fional123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new here and have recently gotten my first Balenciaga. It's a pre-owned. I have went through several tips online and checked the bag... Everything seems fine. Only when I got home, did I realize that my serial number (city) on the metal plate does not match the leather (part time). I was told this is a city RH and is in goatskin. Have checked with all the serial numbers printed and it seems like it's s/s 2004 and manufactured in September 2015. I'm confused and worried.
> 
> Brought it to the boutique and staff said they were not trained to authenticate.
> 
> Could anyone kindly help me with this? Would really appreciate!
> 
> Below are the pictures of the bag in google drive:
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B62n4e-actQrSW9fdWJLaS1ldFU?usp=sharing


I'm sorry but this bag is not authentic. There are several inconsistencies but the fact that the style numbers aren't matching should be enough for you to be able to return it without an issue I would think.


----------



## ksuromax

I am not an authenticator, but i have 2007 Bal bags with silver plates, what looks off to me is a) the font of BALENCIAGA_PARIS and b) the 925 stamp, on my plates it's smaller and upside down comparing to yours


----------



## Fional123

muchstuff said:


> I'm sorry but this bag is not authentic. There are several inconsistencies but the fact that the style numbers aren't matching should be enough for you to be able to return it without an issue I would think.


Thanks for your reply. I am afraid I won't be able to return it since the seller probably would probably go MIA...


----------



## Fional123

ksuromax said:


> I am not an authenticator, but i have 2007 Bal bags with silver plates, what looks off to me is a) the font of BALENCIAGA_PARIS and b) the 925 stamp, on my plates it's smaller and upside down comparing to yours


Thanks for your reply! Pretty sad because I paid quite a high price for it...


----------



## kwlovegh

Hi, experts. could you please help me to authenticate them, thank you!
Item:Authentic Balenciaga City Bag With Rose Gold Hardware
Item number:272431701266
Seller:beachhouse001
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272431701266?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item:Balenciaga Classic City Lambskin Leather Bag
Item number:351892124453
Seller:tutugirl
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/351892124453?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item:Balenciaga First Bag
Item number:122187036753
Seller:emma-9 
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122187036753?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## ksuromax

Fional123 said:


> Thanks for your reply! Pretty sad because I paid quite a high price for it...


Shame!!  hope, you can return it and get refund


----------



## Vetdk

Dear purseforum

Thank you for taking you (so much) time to look at my "Balenciaga box". I've contacted the seller on Ebay as it was sold as a twiggy. Strangely she cancelled the auction even though it was finished, payed and delivered to me. But it was a relisting, so I have the old auction in my archive and since they were identical I could se the description there. I've now started a case at Ebay and am waiting to see what happens next. All 4 rivets look the same. See my next post.


muchstuff said:


> Curious, do you have the mirror for this bag?



And no - I didn't get the mirror either.


----------



## Cardenaldana

Hey guys, so theres a city bag for sale on this fb group i'm a part of, can someone let me know if its real? Its in rough shape so I wanted to get it redyed black professionally since the price is so good (under 200). Let me know what you think (is it in good condition?):

Item Name: 
*Balenciaga small city bag. No dust bag.*
Link:  its a private seller on facebook
Photos:


----------



## muchstuff

Vetdk said:


> Dear purseforum
> 
> Thank you for taking you (so much) time to look at my "Balenciaga box". I've contacted the seller on Ebay as it was sold as a twiggy. Strangely she cancelled the auction even though it was finished, payed and delivered to me. But it was a relisting, so I have the old auction in my archive and since they were identical I could se the description there. I've now started a case at Ebay and am waiting to see what happens next. All 4 rivets look the same. See my next post.
> 
> 
> And no - I didn't get the mirror either.


Just to let you know, I checked with one more PFer who authenticates and she said it was fake as well...


----------



## muchstuff

Cardenaldana said:


> Hey guys, so theres a city bag for sale on this fb group i'm a part of, can someone let me know if its real? Its in rough shape so I wanted to get it redyed black professionally since the price is so good (under 200). Let me know what you think (is it in good condition?):
> 
> Item Name:
> *Balenciaga small city bag. No dust bag.*
> Link:  its a private seller on facebook
> Photos:
> View attachment 3507735
> View attachment 3507736
> View attachment 3507737
> View attachment 3507738
> View attachment 3507739
> View attachment 3507741


Hi, please see the link below for the photos needed for authentication...

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## muchstuff

kwlovegh said:


> Hi, experts. could you please help me to authenticate them, thank you!
> Item:Authentic Balenciaga City Bag With Rose Gold Hardware
> Item number:272431701266
> Seller:beachhouse001
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272431701266?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item:Balenciaga Classic City Lambskin Leather Bag
> Item number:351892124453
> Seller:tutugirl
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/351892124453?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item:Balenciaga First Bag
> Item number:122187036753
> Seller:emma-9
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122187036753?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Hi all three bags are missing photos that are needed for authentication, please see link below...(based on the tag back on the second one I'd say fake). Please re-post with correct photos and someone will help you.
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## PikaboICU

Vetdk said:


> Dear purseforum
> 
> Thank you for taking you (so much) time to look at my "Balenciaga box". I've contacted the seller on Ebay as it was sold as a twiggy. Strangely she cancelled the auction even though it was finished, payed and delivered to me. But it was a relisting, so I have the old auction in my archive and since they were identical I could se the description there. I've now started a case at Ebay and am waiting to see what happens next. All 4 rivets look the same. See my next post.
> 
> 
> And no - I didn't get the mirror either.




I'm so sorry.
Even if the seller has gone MIA eBay will have your back as long as it's within 30 days.
If it's been more- file over at Paypal- you have 180 days there!
Good Luck- and please let us know how this turns out. Many of us are invested as we all examined, discussed this bag a LOT. 
Again, I'm sorry this happened to you-


----------



## muchstuff

PikaboICU said:


> I'm so sorry.
> Even if the seller has gone MIA eBay will have your back as long as it's within 30 days.
> If it's been more- file over at Paypal- you have 180 days there!
> Good Luck- and please let us know how this turns out. Many of us are invested as we all examined, discussed this bag a LOT.
> Again, I'm sorry this happened to you-


+1!


----------



## seagullz

hello..would need a quick authentication for this City. thank you

http://imgur.com/cARhb0M
http://imgur.com/hZMfZWL
http://imgur.com/Ga8zxWz
http://imgur.com/PgaROas
http://imgur.com/UBv3TWz
http://imgur.com/mfP9dQE
http://imgur.com/AFEE0u2
http://imgur.com/sDlwqzg


----------



## PikaboICU

seagullz said:


> hello..would need a quick authentication for this City. thank you
> 
> http://imgur.com/cARhb0M
> http://imgur.com/hZMfZWL
> http://imgur.com/Ga8zxWz
> http://imgur.com/PgaROas
> http://imgur.com/UBv3TWz
> http://imgur.com/mfP9dQE
> http://imgur.com/AFEE0u2
> http://imgur.com/sDlwqzg



These photos are very dark.
It's difficult to see some details..
I'll say thus far I don't see any obvious red flags BUT I would like to see a straight on shot of the bale and a more straight & close-up shot of the "MADE IN ITALY" stamp on the back of the tag.


----------



## seagullz

PikaboICU said:


> These photos are very dark.
> It's difficult to see some details..
> I'll say thus far I don't see any obvious red flags BUT I would like to see a straight on shot of the bale and a more straight & close-up shot of the "MADE IN ITALY" stamp on the back of the tag.


Thanks PikaboICU, will post when i get more pictures!


----------



## NiMe

Hello, I'm a newbie looking to get my first Balenciaga bag. Please kindly help me authenticate this listing on ebay. Thank you very much! 

Item Name: 100% Authentic black BALENCIAGA mini city hangbag
Item Number: 282238342579
Seller ID:  kor1324 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-black-BALENCIAGA-mini-city-handbag-/282238342579?


----------



## muchstuff

NiMe said:


> Hello, I'm a newbie looking to get my first Balenciaga bag. Please kindly help me authenticate this listing on ebay. Thank you very much!
> 
> Item Name: 100% Authentic black BALENCIAGA mini city hangbag
> Item Number: 282238342579
> Seller ID:  kor1324
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-black-BALENCIAGA-mini-city-handbag-/282238342579?


Hi and welcome...please see the  link below for the photos needed for authentication...

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## seagullz

PikaboICU said:


> These photos are very dark.
> It's difficult to see some details..
> I'll say thus far I don't see any obvious red flags BUT I would like to see a straight on shot of the bale and a more straight & close-up shot of the "MADE IN ITALY" stamp on the back of the tag.



Here you go  Thanks
http://imgur.com/FbpS7rh
http://imgur.com/HrH4Ous
http://imgur.com/6ttpSEf
http://imgur.com/rpA0r4R
http://imgur.com/FQd2BQY
http://imgur.com/4KybsBM
http://imgur.com/0dFgzSF


----------



## peacebabe

seagullz said:


> Here you go  Thanks
> http://imgur.com/FbpS7rh
> http://imgur.com/HrH4Ous
> http://imgur.com/6ttpSEf
> http://imgur.com/rpA0r4R
> http://imgur.com/FQd2BQY
> http://imgur.com/4KybsBM
> http://imgur.com/0dFgzSF



Looks fine, no red flag


----------



## seagullz

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine, no red flag


Thank you for your assistance!


----------



## kwlovegh

muchstuff said:


> Hi all three bags are missing photos that are needed for authentication, please see link below...(based on the tag back on the second one I'd say fake). Please re-post with correct photos and someone will help you.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


Thank you and I will contact with sellers.


----------



## atran76

Hi ladies,

Could you help authenticate this auction?

Item name: Balenciaga Giant 12 city handbag in rose bon bon
Item number: 122208259794
Seller ID: srf7390
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/122208259794

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PikaboICU

atran76 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Could you help authenticate this auction?
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Giant 12 city handbag in rose bon bon
> Item number: 122208259794
> Seller ID: srf7390
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/122208259794
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Hello, everything looks good but need to see a photo of the back of the serial tag to say it's authentic with 100% confidence.


----------



## NiMe

muchstuff said:


> Hi and welcome...please see the  link below for the photos needed for authentication...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/



Sorry about that! I should have read more thoroughly. I asked the seller for the pictures listed in the link and got a reply with a lot of pictures but they are really small! Please let me know if these pictures work or not. If not, I'll ask the seller again. Thank you for your help!


----------



## NiMe

Here are more pictures!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

NiMe said:


> Here are more pictures!
> 
> View attachment 3509677
> View attachment 3509678
> View attachment 3509679
> View attachment 3509680
> View attachment 3509677
> View attachment 3509678
> View attachment 3509679
> View attachment 3509680
> View attachment 3509681
> View attachment 3509682
> View attachment 3509683
> View attachment 3509684
> View attachment 3509685
> View attachment 3509686
> View attachment 3509677
> View attachment 3509678
> View attachment 3509679
> View attachment 3509680
> View attachment 3509681
> View attachment 3509682
> View attachment 3509683
> View attachment 3509684
> View attachment 3509685
> View attachment 3509686


I'm sorry but for my eyes anyway the pics are too small. A larger clear pic of the front and back of the tag, the rivet, the bale, and the back of the zipper head will be enough.


----------



## PikaboICU

muchstuff said:


> I'm sorry but for my eyes anyway the pics are too small. A larger clear pic of the front and back of the tag, the rivet, the bale, and the back of the zipper head will be enough.



I agree and TBH I'm a little concerned the seller was given the link with the required photos and sent everything BUT the right pics. 

MuchStuff it's late tonight but I want to mention that I'm very concerned about the fakes I saw on a site recently. 
They are getting good- I am blown away.. Still a few details missing but DANG!
It's in the post below asking if the site is legit.. They admit their stuff is fake- BUT I'm afraid of the dishonest peeps that will try to pass this stuff off as genuine.
Freaking epidemic! 
Anyway- perhaps we can discuss it tomorrow or the next day via message.. 
Have a grand night.. I'm off to snuggle my pillow. 

This is a FAKE!!!


----------



## muchstuff

PikaboICU said:


> I agree and TBH I'm a little concerned the seller was given the link with the required photos and sent everything BUT the right pics.
> 
> MuchStuff it's late tonight but I want to mention that I'm very concerned about the fakes I saw on a site recently.
> They are getting good- I am blown away.. Still a few details missing but DANG!
> It's in the post below asking if the site is legit.. They admit their stuff is fake- BUT I'm afraid of the dishonest peeps that will try to pass this stuff off as genuine.
> Freaking epidemic!
> Anyway- perhaps we can discuss it tomorrow or the next day via message..
> Have a grand night.. I'm off to snuggle my pillow.
> 
> This is a FAKE!!!


Jeez I'd like to see the details on that...sleep well, chat tomorrow!


----------



## kraken

Could someone authenticate this for me? 

Item Name: balenciaga city Black Rose Gold
Item Number: 291931328603
Seller ID: yoga1028 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291931328603

Thank youuuuuuu!


----------



## muchstuff

kraken said:


> Could someone authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item Name: balenciaga city Black Rose Gold
> Item Number: 291931328603
> Seller ID: yoga1028
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291931328603
> 
> Thank youuuuuuu!


Welcome to tPF! Can you please supply a clear, flat photo of the bale, and a photo of the rivet? Re-post and someone will help you!


----------



## PikaboICU

kraken said:


> Could someone authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item Name: balenciaga city Black Rose Gold
> Item Number: 291931328603
> Seller ID: yoga1028
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291931328603
> 
> Thank youuuuuuu!




The photos on the eBay listing aren't sufficient to authenticate BUT I found the old listing on Fashionphile- I can tell it's the same from wrinkles etc..
Anyway- I don't see any red flags & this is authentic in my opinion. 

Old FP listing  http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-rose-gold-city-black-99213


**Waves Hello to Muchstuff**
I'm running out the door for a couple hours but hopefully we can hook up for a chat soon. 
Some of those fakes are better than others but they still have me concerned.. 
If you want to browse the details the link is in the "legit" thread on this board. 
CHEERS


----------



## muchstuff

PikaboICU said:


> The photos on the eBay listing aren't sufficient to authenticate BUT I found the old listing on Fashionphile- I can tell it's the same from wrinkles etc..
> Anyway- I don't see any red flags & this is authentic in my opinion.
> 
> Old FP listing  http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-rose-gold-city-black-99213
> 
> 
> **Waves Hello to Muchstuff**
> I'm running out the door for a couple hours but hopefully we can hook up for a chat soon.
> Some of those fakes are better than others but they still have me concerned..
> If you want to browse the details the link is in the "legit" thread on this board.
> CHEERS


"Waves back at Pika" I checked the link but didn't see that particular bag? Some of the others looked fake enough but the purple looked pretty good, I like to see the details if you can help me find them. Chat later!


----------



## NnnN341

Hi !
Could someone help me authenticate this bag for me? 
Item Name : Balenciaga bag
Seller ID : Leny0007
Link: http://allegro.pl/balenciaga-piekna-skorzana-torba-1-10-ceny-i6578997596.html#thumb/6

More pic
http://pokazywarka.pl/qrf3gg/





[/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## muchstuff

NnnN341 said:


> Hi !
> Could someone help me authenticate this bag for me?
> Item Name : Balenciaga bag
> Seller ID : Leny0007
> Link: http://allegro.pl/balenciaga-piekna-skorzana-torba-1-10-ceny-i6578997596.html#thumb/6
> 
> More pic
> http://pokazywarka.pl/qrf3gg/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Hi, please see the link below for the photos needed for authentication. You're missing a pic of the rivet and the back of the zipper head. Also, we need a clear pic of the entire back of the interior leather tag, with the "made in italy" showing.

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## kittykitkats

Can someone authenticate this bag for me, please?

Item name: Balenciaga Giant City Mini AJ Navy Blue Satchel Bag Handbag
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...048557?hash=item28237c6c2d:g:Tj8AAOSwB09YGAh0
Seller: msa2189681 

Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

kittykitkats said:


> Can someone authenticate this bag for me, please?
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Giant City Mini AJ Navy Blue Satchel Bag Handbag
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...048557?hash=item28237c6c2d:g:Tj8AAOSwB09YGAh0
> Seller: msa2189681
> 
> Thank you!


Can you please post a clear flat-on pic of the bale, rivet and back of zipper head please? Here's a link that will show you the correct photos...

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## kittykitkats

Here are additional photos- thank you!

Item name: Balenciaga Giant City Mini AJ Navy Blue Satchel Bag Handbag
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authentic-Balenciaga-Giant-City-Mini-AJ-Navy-Blue-Satchel-Bag-Handbag-1395-/172394048557?hash=item28237c6c2d:g:Tj8AAOSwB09YGAh0
Seller: msa2189681


----------



## peacebabe

PikaboICU said:


> I agree and TBH I'm a little concerned the seller was given the link with the required photos and sent everything BUT the right pics.
> 
> MuchStuff it's late tonight but I want to mention that I'm very concerned about the fakes I saw on a site recently.
> They are getting good- I am blown away.. Still a few details missing but DANG!
> It's in the post below asking if the site is legit.. They admit their stuff is fake- BUT I'm afraid of the dishonest peeps that will try to pass this stuff off as genuine.
> Freaking epidemic!
> Anyway- perhaps we can discuss it tomorrow or the next day via message..
> Have a grand night.. I'm off to snuggle my pillow.
> 
> This is a FAKE!!!


I would like to see the details too !


----------



## PikaboICU

peacebabe said:


> I would like to see the details too !



Yes Peacebabe.. I'm so happy to see you around.. You have been missed. 
I'm leaving soon to take my husband & son to the airport- they're going to a convention but I will put together some links & photos & send a message to you & Muchstuff.
I was planning to share with you & we can pass this on to other authenticators as they wish to be included..
It's quite frightening. 
I'll be back this afternoon & put together the info & send to both you & Muchstuff.


----------



## NnnN341

muchstuff said:


> Hi, please see the link below for the photos needed for authentication. You're missing a pic of the rivet and the back of the zipper head. Also, we need a clear pic of the entire back of the interior leather tag, with the "made in italy" showing.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/



Hi ! I've got a new pictures from the seller

Link: http://pokazywarka.pl/7i2csp/


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Hem456

Hi I have purchased this balenciaga purse off eBay and just wondering if it's real please help?

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga-purse-authentic-/162251655291?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Hem456

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga-purse-authentic-/162251655291?nav=SEARCH 

Can somebody please tell me if this is real I've just purchased it off eBay 

Thanks so much


----------



## PikaboICU

kittykitkats said:


> Here are additional photos- thank you!
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Giant City Mini AJ Navy Blue Satchel Bag Handbag
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authentic-Balenciaga-Giant-City-Mini-AJ-Navy-Blue-Satchel-Bag-Handbag-1395-/172394048557?hash=item28237c6c2d:g:Tj8AAOSwB09YGAh0
> Seller: msa2189681



I don't see any red flags with this bag but we still need a straight on shot of the bale. (Link to photos examples in my signature).


----------



## PikaboICU

NnnN341 said:


> Hi ! I've got a new pictures from the seller
> 
> Link: http://pokazywarka.pl/7i2csp/




I know this may seem difficult but we really need the photos in the examples..
The photos is all we have to judge if the bag is authentic or counterfeit- it's tough to do even with perfect photos so if we don't have clear, close shots of the details, as shown in the examples, there's no way we can give you a determination.
It wouldn't be fair to you or the seller to judge a bag based on improper evidence.
Sorry. 
If you can get the photos, in the examples, we can help you.


----------



## PikaboICU

Hem456 said:


> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga-purse-authentic-/162251655291?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Can somebody please tell me if this is real I've just purchased it off eBay
> 
> Thanks so much



It's very tough to judge a wallet online but I don't see any red flags..
The color was made for the year code & the serial number is valid so I believe this is genuine.


----------



## teddyme16

Hi, just checking for any replies regarding this bag.... thank you.


----------



## teddyme16

Purple6 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Please kindly do me favour to authenticate this Balenciaga bag
> Seller: alb425650us
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/172369387763?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Id: 172369387763
> 
> Many Thanks in advance
> View attachment 3491461
> View attachment 3491461
> 
> Coquelicot Red Balenciaga Town bag



Hi, just checking for any replies on this inquiry... thank you


----------



## Hem456

PikaboICU said:


> It's very tough to judge a wallet online but I don't see any red flags..
> The color was made for the year code & the serial number is valid so I believe this is genuine.


k d



Thanks so much you have put my mind at ease now!! Thanks again!!


----------



## teddyme16

teddyme16 said:


> Hi, just checking for any replies on this inquiry... thank you



Fake or real?


----------



## ksuromax

VirginiaBrown said:


> *When you purchase the Balenciaga bag, check the following:
> 
> The Tags - The Classique (small), the City Classique (medium) and the Voyage (weekender) should all have a leather tag with a silver plate on the front side.
> 
> I hope this will help you.*


Unless it's with giant hardware, those have leather tags. 
Plus Work and First, these also have silver plate when hw is regular


----------



## Good Friday

PikaboICU said:


> What I can see looks ok,  has no red flags so far but we need to see the bale & rivet.
> If it's genuine it would be pre 2011 but it's tough to date a black bag without a metal tag. Sorry.
> You could try posting in the identify this Bal thread but it would be best to post the other two photos first to get positive authentication.



Thank you Pika.  Sorry these took a while.
I hope these are sufficient.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## PikaboICU

Good Friday said:


> Thank you Pika.  Sorry these took a while.
> I hope these are sufficient.  Thank you in advance.




Hello again..
Thanks for the additional photos, I believe this bag is authentic.


----------



## PikaboICU

Purple6 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Please kindly do me favour to authenticate this Balenciaga bag
> Seller: alb425650us
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/172369387763?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Id: 172369387763
> 
> Many Thanks in advance
> View attachment 3491461
> View attachment 3491461
> 
> Coquelicot Red Balenciaga Town bag






teddyme16 said:


> Hi, just checking for any replies on this inquiry... thank you



The answer is the same, there's nothing obvious pointing to fake but the photos are not sufficient to determine authenticity 100%.
This listing has ended.
Were you the winner?


----------



## teddyme16

PikaboICU said:


> The answer is the same, there's nothing obvious pointing to fake but the photos are not sufficient to determine authenticity 100%.
> This listing has ended.
> Were you the winner?



Thank you Pika. 
But I did not bid anymore because I wasn't sure about authenticity and listing was about to end. Figured, not meant. 

But thanks for checking still.


----------



## mrslancaster531

Hello! This balenciaga is not on ebay but I would appreciate if you can authenticate it for me please? I appreciate any opinion and thank you in advance!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## PikaboICU

mrslancaster531 said:


> Hello! This balenciaga is not on ebay but I would appreciate if you can authenticate it for me please? I appreciate any opinion and thank you in advance!




I'm sorry but this bag in not authentic..


----------



## mrslancaster531

PikaboICU said:


> I'm sorry but this bag in not authentic..


Just what I though.. thank you!


----------



## nanad

Hello balenciaga expert.
Need help to authenticate the mini pompon balenciaga which I just bought as preloved. hope to hear from you soon. thank you so much.


----------



## peacebabe

nanad said:


> Hello balenciaga expert.
> Need help to authenticate the mini pompon balenciaga which I just bought as preloved. hope to hear from you soon. thank you so much.



Looks fine. No red flag


----------



## nanad

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag


Thank you so much..I'm so happy and more confident with my new baby pompon now!!!


----------



## dinacecca

Hello ladies. Considering to buy this bag, can you help me on the authenticity ?
Thanks


----------



## klararaw

Good morning 
Please can you help me with this two bag?

Number one


----------



## klararaw

Good morning
Please can you help me with this two bag?
I found them on polish version of ebay

Number one
*thats pics seller send me


----------



## klararaw

second
mini, my dream.

Big Karma for you


----------



## mmd1313

klararaw said:


> Good morning
> Please can you help me with this two bag?
> I found them on polish version of ebay
> 
> Number one
> *thats pics seller send me


Morning klararaw
Sorry to say this is fake


----------



## Good Friday

PikaboICU said:


> Hello again..
> Thanks for the additional photos, I believe this bag is authentic.



Thanks a lot Pika  You're awesome.


----------



## PikaboICU

dinacecca said:


> Hello ladies. Considering to buy this bag, can you help me on the authenticity ?
> Thanks



Would like to see the back of the serial tag, just to be 100% certain but this is authentic in my opinion.
2006 Cognac/Camel.


----------



## PikaboICU

klararaw said:


> second
> mini, my dream.
> 
> Big Karma for you



Sorry but these photos are not sufficient to authenticate.
Please see the link in my signature fro the required pics- if you repost with those, somebody will help you out.


----------



## klararaw

mmd1313 said:


> Morning klararaw
> Sorry to say this is fake


Thank you  

PikaboICU ,
I asked seller for more photos. Thanks for your writing that!

ps: I know that this is diffrent topic but can any of you help me here: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-chloe.775574/page-242  I can decide today or bay is sold to another person.


----------



## dinacecca

PikaboICU said:


> Would like to see the back of the serial tag, just to be 100% certain but this is authentic in my opinion.
> 2006 Cognac/Camel.


Dear PikaboICU
Thanks for the answer !
Here is the new picture. Have a nice day ahead. 
Diane


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## PikaboICU

dinacecca said:


> Dear PikaboICU
> Thanks for the answer !
> Here is the new picture. Have a nice day ahead.
> Diane



Very good thank you & you're welcome. 
Yes this is authentic.. 
The leather looks very nice...


----------



## PikaboICU

klararaw said:


> Thank you
> 
> PikaboICU ,
> I asked seller for more photos. Thanks for your writing that!
> 
> ps: I know that this is diffrent topic but can any of you help me here: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-chloe.775574/page-242  I can decide today or bay is sold to another person.



Would love to help you out but I can only authenticate Balenciaga & some Coach(not on this site).
Sorry.. I'm sure the gals over there will get back to you soon.


----------



## dinacecca

PikaboICU said:


> Very good thank you & you're welcome.
> Yes this is authentic..
> The leather looks very nice...


Thanks! Yes it looks lovely, can wait to get it, specifically as this will be the first one


----------



## edzmaya

Hello!
I'd like to ask if this is authentic?
Thank you in advance!

Covered Giant Work Bag
https://m.olx.ph/item/balenciaga-covered-giant-work-bag-ID7FXmj.html?h=63da7d4c0f


----------



## Giant21Lover

Can you help me with this 2004 Holiday Metallic Edition First in Magenta. I bid for it on ebay but did not pay for it yet. But I could return it.
http://picclick.de/BALENCIAGA-Work-First-Bag-Pink-Metallic-162193803399.html


----------



## PikaboICU

Giant21Lover said:


> Can you help me with this 2004 Holiday Metallic Edition First in Magenta. I bid for it on ebay but did not pay for it yet. But I could return it.
> http://picclick.de/BALENCIAGA-Work-First-Bag-Pink-Metallic-162193803399.html



This is authentic..
It's a special edition Magenta Metallic for Holiday 2004/2005.
It's in very good condition for an oldie..



edzmaya said:


> Hello!
> I'd like to ask if this is authentic?
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Covered Giant Work Bag
> https://m.olx.ph/item/balenciaga-covered-giant-work-bag-ID7FXmj.html?h=63da7d4c0f



Please see my signature for a link to the required photos.
The photos in this listing aren't sufficient for authentication.
Sorry.


----------



## tempurabits

Item Name: Balenciaga Mini City Navy
Item Number: 182338607651?
Seller ID: msa2189681 
Link
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Auth-Ba...ffa5007&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=282245370997

Item Name: Balenciaga Mini City Black
Item Number: 282245370997
Seller ID: Kor1324
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282245370997?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## bickyi

Hello Ladies! I just purchased my first new-to-me Balenciaga. Can you please take a look? I'm not sure how Bal serials work, so I would appreciate it if you can tell me what year this bag is from. I heard Bal leather quality differs depending on the year made, so I'm wondering if I got a "good year" and whether or not it is normal for the leather of this bag to look so crinkly/waxy, lol, if you know what I mean... Thank you so much in advance!

Item Name: Classic Work in Sandstone
Item Number: 302112624906
Seller ID: shopmaterialworld
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Sandstone-Beige-Leather-Classic-Work-Shoulder-Handbag-/302112624906?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=dPoNYv5so0k6Iu6k4%2BrHoUNAse4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
My own photos: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/bickyi/library/My Balenciaga Collection/Classic Work - Sandstone


----------



## PikaboICU

bickyi said:


> Hello Ladies! I just purchased my first new-to-me Balenciaga. Can you please take a look? I'm not sure how Bal serials work, so I would appreciate it if you can tell me what year this bag is from. I heard Bal leather quality differs depending on the year made, so I'm wondering if I got a "good year" and whether or not it is normal for the leather of this bag to look so crinkly/waxy, lol, if you know what I mean... Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Classic Work in Sandstone
> Item Number: 302112624906
> Seller ID: shopmaterialworld
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Sandstone-Beige-Leather-Classic-Work-Shoulder-Handbag-/302112624906?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=dPoNYv5so0k6Iu6k4%2BrHoUNAse4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> My own photos: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/bickyi/library/My Balenciaga Collection/Classic Work - Sandstone




Hello, welcome to the world of Balenciaga!  
That would be an authentic F/W (Fall/Winter) 2009 and I believe the color is Galet.
The leather for that year would be Agneau vs Chevre' for the older years. In my opinion most leathers for 2009 are good- and yours looks like good leather from the photos but obviously there's only so much we can tell from a picture.
Perhaps somebody else can weigh in on the leather. I have a Raisin City from 09 and it's nice leather.
It's common for the wrinkles and veins etc.. It makes each bag unique & you'll learn to love them.
You could do a little browsing on the reference board & learn some about the serial numbers, colors etc..
http://forum.purseblog.com/forums/balenciaga-reference-library.106/


----------



## bickyi

PikaboICU said:


> Hello, welcome to the world of Balenciaga!
> That would be an authentic F/W (Fall/Winter) 2009 and I believe the color is Galet.
> The leather for that year would be Agneau vs Chevre' for the older years. In my opinion most leathers for 2009 are good- and yours looks like good leather from the photos but obviously there's only so much we can tell from a picture.
> Perhaps somebody else can weigh in on the leather. I have a Raisin City from 09 and it's nice leather.
> It's common for the wrinkles and veins etc.. It makes each bag unique & you'll learn to love them.
> You could do a little browsing on the reference board & learn some about the serial numbers, colors etc..
> http://forum.purseblog.com/forums/balenciaga-reference-library.106/



Ahh! GALET! That makes SO much more sense, lol. I kept googling the color Sandstone (because that's what the seller listed) and wondering why mine looks so much more gray than tan. Thank you so much, PikaboICU for your explanation, link and super speedy response! I will definitely do more research because I'm still shopping for a classic City. I can already tell why there are so many Bal addicts. My wallet is not going to be happy, but who cares, I am!  Thanks again!


----------



## PikaboICU

bickyi said:


> Ahh! GALET! That makes SO much more sense, lol. I kept googling the color Sandstone (because that's what the seller listed) and wondering why mine looks so much more gray than tan. Thank you so much, PikaboICU for your explanation, link and super speedy response! I will definitely do more research because I'm still shopping for a classic City. I can already tell why there are so many Bal addicts. My wallet is not going to be happy, but who cares, I am!  Thanks again!



You're quite welcome, my pleasure.
Always nice to help out a new Bal convert.. 
They are so addictive.. I was gonna buy _just one. _That was years ago and I'm embarrassed to admit how many I have now..
I abandoned all my others faves for Balenciaga. 
Jackets, bags & bracelets oh my.. I even have boots & shoes.. (Ssshhh don't tell)

I call myself a B.A.G :: Balenciaga Addicted Gal. 
Feel free to drop by the chat thread & other conversation threads on the Balenciaga Boards..
There's a lot of super nice ladies that will be happy to answer any questions & nudge you along your Bal journey.
  CHEERS


----------



## muchstuff

PikaboICU said:


> Hello, welcome to the world of Balenciaga!
> That would be an authentic F/W (Fall/Winter) 2009 and I believe the color is Galet.
> The leather for that year would be Agneau vs Chevre' for the older years. In my opinion most leathers for 2009 are good- and yours looks like good leather from the photos but obviously there's only so much we can tell from a picture.
> Perhaps somebody else can weigh in on the leather. I have a Raisin City from 09 and it's nice leather.
> It's common for the wrinkles and veins etc.. It makes each bag unique & you'll learn to love them.
> You could do a little browsing on the reference board & learn some about the serial numbers, colors etc..
> http://forum.purseblog.com/forums/balenciaga-reference-library.106/


I've been told that 09 leather can be a bit unpredictable.


----------



## tempurabits

Hi is there anything wrong with my post?
Please help authenticate  



tempurabits said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga Mini City Navy
> Item Number: 182338607651?
> Seller ID: msa2189681
> Link
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Auth-Balenciaga-Classic-City-Mini-AJ-Navy-Blue-Satchel-Bag-Handbag-1325/182338607651?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid=888007&algo=DISC.MBE&ao=1&asc=40147&meid=931ae5e1373247bd898c61e14ffa5007&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=282245370997
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Mini City Black
> Item Number: 282245370997
> Seller ID: Kor1324
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282245370997?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## inna pietkova

Please help authenticate
Item Name (if you know it):
Balenciaga Giant Brief
Link (if available):http://www.kidstaff.com.ua/tema-18353446.html


----------



## aksaiyo

tempurabits said:


> Hi is there anything wrong with my post?
> Please help authenticate



Hello! 
I am not an authenticator, but i'll just be butting in and pointing out that both listing are missing a lot of required photos of the bags, and all of these pictures have to be very clear in order to see all the detail. 
1. Front of serial tag 
2. Back of serial tag (the pic in the first link was very dark, rather unclear)
3. Backside (underneath) of zipper head/slide
4. Rivet e.g.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



5. Bale eg. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Please kindly message the seller and ask them for the required pictures for our authenticators?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## tempurabits

Thanks so much aksaiyo



aksaiyo said:


> Hello!
> I am not an authenticator, but i'll just be butting in and pointing out that both listing are missing a lot of required photos of the bags, and all of these pictures have to be very clear in order to see all the detail.
> 1. Front of serial tag
> 2. Back of serial tag (the pic in the first link was very dark, rather unclear)
> 3. Backside (underneath) of zipper head/slide
> 4. Rivet e.g.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515610
> 
> 5. Bale eg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515612
> 
> 
> Please kindly message the seller and ask them for the required pictures for our authenticators?


----------



## Baybeedree

Hi ladies, 
Please help me authenticate this bag

Auth. Balenciaga City Bag Handbag Black Leather with Giant 21 Rose Gold Hardware

Item number: 252578182377

Seller: retale_therapy

Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252578182377

Many thanks


----------



## edzmaya

Hello! I'd like to get you opinion of this bag. Thank you in advance!

Classic City 2012
https://m.olx.ph/item/balenciaga-classic-city-2012-ID7G8jE.html
Additional pics attached.


----------



## Coki

Hey! please help me authenticate this beauty! Thanks in advance!
Item Name: Balenciaga Clutch
Item Number: 201713862123
Seller ID: 2ndchance1990
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Balenciaga-C...al-mit-Etikett-Lack-echt-Leder-/201713862123?


----------



## chica1

Hi- I just purchased this from Nordstrom Rack but wasn't provided any dust bag, etc. I'm new to Balenciaga so I'm unsure of the year or style. Could someone authenticate and tell me the style and year made?  TIA!
	

		
			
		

		
	







View attachment 3516900


----------



## mrslancaster531

Hi everyone! I'd like to ask your help again on authenticating this bag please see details below;

Item Name: balenciaga city
Item Number: 172095439383
Seller ID: saveondesignerbagstk
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/172095439383


----------



## mgwonline

Thoughts on this? I posted this a few weeks ago but they wouldn't send me more photos. They have a 30 day return policy so I can easily return if it's fake.


----------



## Baybeedree

Hi, Here's the link to the updated auction, as the last one had expired. https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252628596026
Please kindly assist in verifying authenticity .



Baybeedree said:


> Hi ladies,
> Please help me authenticate this bag
> 
> Auth. Balenciaga City Bag Handbag Black Leather with Giant 21 Rose Gold Hardware
> 
> Item number: 252578182377
> 
> Seller: retale_therapy
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252578182377
> 
> Many thanks


----------



## LostInBal

mgwonline said:


> Thoughts on this? I posted this a few weeks ago but they wouldn't send me more photos. They have a 30 day return policy so I can easily return if it's fake.
> 
> View attachment 3517235
> 
> View attachment 3517236
> 
> View attachment 3517237
> 
> View attachment 3517238
> 
> View attachment 3517239
> 
> View attachment 3517240
> 
> View attachment 3517241
> 
> View attachment 3517242
> 
> View attachment 3517243
> 
> View attachment 3517244


This is authentic!


----------



## mgwonline

aalinne_72 said:


> This is authentic!




thank you! Any idea on color name?


----------



## PikaboICU

Baybeedree said:


> Hi ladies,
> Please help me authenticate this bag
> 
> Auth. Balenciaga City Bag Handbag Black Leather with Giant 21 Rose Gold Hardware
> 
> Item number: 252578182377
> 
> Seller: retale_therapy
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252578182377
> 
> Many thanks



I don't see any red flags but would like to see a photo of the bale.
Seller also has the date incorrect IMO as it would be 2011 or newer not older..


----------



## PikaboICU

edzmaya said:


> Hello! I'd like to get you opinion of this bag. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Classic City 2012
> https://m.olx.ph/item/balenciaga-classic-city-2012-ID7G8jE.html
> Additional pics attached.



This is authentic in my opinion. 
Nice photos- thanks


----------



## PikaboICU

chica1 said:


> Hi- I just purchased this from Nordstrom Rack but wasn't provided any dust bag, etc. I'm new to Balenciaga so I'm unsure of the year or style. Could someone authenticate and tell me the style and year made?  TIA!



Hello,
Sorry I have a few red flags with this bag.
Could you post a close up shot of the rivet please. (example in link in my signature if needed) 
Thanks.


----------



## PikaboICU

mrslancaster531 said:


> Hi everyone! I'd like to ask your help again on authenticating this bag please see details below;
> 
> Item Name: balenciaga city
> Item Number: 172095439383
> Seller ID: saveondesignerbagstk
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/172095439383



I don't see any red flags with this one.
I believe it's genuine.


----------



## edzmaya

PikaboICU said:


> This is authentic in my opinion.
> Nice photos- thanks



Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Giant21Lover

Hey Ladies,
My metallic Magenta First from the 2004 Holiday Edition arrived today. There are still extra tassels with it but I felt 6 tassels on the bag is a lot. Never had a first before and I'm always scared that I got a fake.
Wanted to add pics, but I need to figure it out again... 



PikaboICU said:


> This is authentic..
> It's a special edition Magenta Metallic for Holiday 2004/2005.
> It's in very good condition for an oldie..





PikaboICU said:


> This is authentic..
> It's a special edition Magenta Metallic for Holiday 2004/2005.
> It's in very good condition for an oldie..


----------



## Giant21Lover

Giant21Lover said:


> Can you help me with this 2004 Holiday Metallic Edition First in Magenta. I bid for it on ebay but did not pay for it yet. But I could return it.
> http://picclick.de/BALENCIAGA-Work-First-Bag-Pink-Metallic-162193803399.html









[/URL]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















  [/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## PikaboICU

Giant21Lover said:


> Hey Ladies,
> My metallic Magenta First from the 2004 Holiday Edition arrived today. There are still extra tassels with it but I felt 6 tassels on the bag is a lot. Never had a first before and I'm always scared that I got a fake.
> Wanted to add pics, but I need to figure it out again...




Congrats!
If you wish to share this is a great thread to do that in
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/nov-dec-purchases-ladies-please.954620/page-4
Lot's of ladies to share with there..

Just use the "attachment" link at the bottom of the post box.


----------



## Coki

Hello Ladies!

please help me authenticate this beauty! Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Balenciaga Clutch
Item Number: 201713862123
Seller ID: 2ndchance1990

Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Balenciaga-Clutch-taupe-braun-schwarz-100-Original-mit-Etikett-Lack-echt-Leder-/201713862123?


----------



## PikaboICU

Coki said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> please help me authenticate this beauty! Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Clutch
> Item Number: 201713862123
> Seller ID: 2ndchance1990
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Balenciaga-Clutch-taupe-braun-schwarz-100-Original-mit-Etikett-Lack-echt-Leder-/201713862123?




Hello dear,
I'm sorry I skipped you earlier but this isn't a style that is known to me.
Hopefully @peacebabe or @aalinne_72  or another will know this style and can help you out.
My apologies..


----------



## Giant21Lover

Thank you so much for your help. always scared buying on ebay. 


PikaboICU said:


> Congrats!
> If you wish to share this is a great thread to do that in
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/nov-dec-purchases-ladies-please.954620/page-4
> Lot's of ladies to share with there..
> 
> Just use the "attachment" link at the bottom of the post box.


----------



## chica1

PikaboICU said:


> Hello,
> Sorry I have a few red flags with this bag.
> Could you post a close up shot of the rivet please. (example in link in my signature if needed)
> Thanks.


When I originally saw the bag, I decided against because of the color. Later I returned to purchase and noticed the original price tag was from Nordstrom as opposed to Nordstrom Rack and was removed. I assumed someone was hiding the bag to purchase later. One of the managers remembered the price and researched and added a new tag. 







Oh no!  Here are some additional photos.


----------



## mrslancaster531

PikaboICU said:


> I don't see any red flags with this one.
> I believe it's genuine.


Thank you again!


----------



## edzmaya

Hello! Another one I'm eyeing but would like to know your opinion please.

City Rose Bruyere 2012
https://m.olx.ph/item/balenciaga-city-rose-bruyere-s-s-2012-ID7D8Le.html?h=052268f236
More photos atrached. TIA!


----------



## PikaboICU

chica1 said:


> When I originally saw the bag, I decided against because of the color. Later I returned to purchase and noticed the original price tag was from Nordstrom as opposed to Nordstrom Rack and was removed. I assumed someone was hiding the bag to purchase later. One of the managers remembered the price and researched and added a new tag.
> ]



Greetings, My apologies, I didn't mean to panic you! 
Thanks for the additional photos..
I couldn't see the notches in the rivet with the other pics.
Also this color isn't listed on the chart for that season/year so it gave me pause but I did some research and found it here on TPF
in the color reference threads/photos so I'm now confident to say this is authentic.




mrslancaster531 said:


> Thank you again!



You're welcome, my pleasure.


----------



## PikaboICU

edzmaya said:


> Hello! Another one I'm eyeing but would like to know your opinion please.
> 
> City Rose Bruyere 2012
> https://m.olx.ph/item/balenciaga-city-rose-bruyere-s-s-2012-ID7D8Le.html?h=052268f236
> More photos atrached. TIA!



I was able to see the bale (mostly) in the listing photos but not the back of the zipper. I don't see any red flags with this but would need the zipper & a straight on bale photo to be sure.
It's most likely genuine.


----------



## LostInBal

Coki said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> please help me authenticate this beauty! Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Clutch
> Item Number: 201713862123
> Seller ID: 2ndchance1990
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Balenciaga-Clutch-taupe-braun-schwarz-100-Original-mit-Etikett-Lack-echt-Leder-/201713862123?


Authentic to me. Not moto style but it's from the interesting Lune's era. Look at the exterior pocket of this Lune Bal, just like the clutch


----------



## chica1

PikaboICU said:


> Greetings, My apologies, I didn't mean to panic you!
> Thanks for the additional photos..
> I couldn't see the notches in the rivet with the other pics.
> Also this color isn't listed on the chart for that season/year so it gave me pause but I did some research and found it here on TPF
> in the color reference threads/photos so I'm now confident to say this is authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome, my pleasure.



Thanks for looking into this [emoji3][emoji3]. What season is this bag from and what is the style?  I'm not familiar with balenciaga.


----------



## Fional123

Hello all!
Ladies please help me to authenticate this bag. I haven't came across this and when I did my research on it, I only managed to find the Papier A4 tote which seems to be of more rigid leather, with a more rectangular shape. Not sure what the seller means by "soft" tote... 

Thank you so much!

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B62n4e-actQrSW9fdWJLaS1ldFU


----------



## Coki

Thank you! 
Funny how the Mama Bag looks 



aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic to me. Not moto style but it's from the interesting Lune's era. Look at the exterior pocket of this Lune Bal, just like the clutch
> 
> View attachment 3517942


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Baybeedree

PikaboICU said:


> I don't see any red flags but would like to see a photo of the bale.
> Seller also has the date incorrect IMO as it would be 2011 or newer not older..



Thanks @PikaboICU , unfortuately the auction on this bag not include detachable shoulder strap, therefore wouldn't be able to get a photo of the bale . What would your recommendation be?


----------



## PikaboICU

chica1 said:


> Thanks for looking into this [emoji3][emoji3]. What season is this bag from and what is the style?  I'm not familiar with balenciaga.



You're welcome.. 
It would be a Velo from F/W 2014


----------



## PikaboICU

Fional123 said:


> Hello all!
> Ladies please help me to authenticate this bag. I haven't came across this and when I did my research on it, I only managed to find the Papier A4 tote which seems to be of more rigid leather, with a more rectangular shape. Not sure what the seller means by "soft" tote...
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B62n4e-actQrSW9fdWJLaS1ldFU




Papier is not a style I'm extremely familiar with, that said, there are construction issues and what little I can see of the serial tag, tells me this bag is not authentic. 
Sorry.


----------



## PikaboICU

Baybeedree said:


> Thanks @PikaboICU , unfortuately the auction on this bag not include detachable shoulder strap, therefore wouldn't be able to get a photo of the bale . What would your recommendation be?




I re-examined the photos, took the seller's FB & reputation into the equation and I believe this bag is genuine.
All the details are fine, it's nice to have the added detail of the bale but if it isn't available- it isn't.
Now you must ponder if you would be happy without a shoulder strap. 
But I believe this bag is authentic.


----------



## katw135

Hi! Please help authenticate this bag! 

Balenciaga giant part time bag
Code inside is 173082


----------



## PikaboICU

katw135 said:


> Hi! Please help authenticate this bag!
> 
> Balenciaga giant part time bag
> Code inside is 173082



Hello welcome to TPF. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




We need to see a clear, straight shot of the back of the serial tag, including "made in italy"
And a close up photo of the zipper, the part circled in the pic below.  
Then somebody can help you out.


----------



## katw135

PikaboICU said:


> Hello welcome to TPF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518697
> 
> 
> We need to see a clear, straight shot of the back of the serial tag, including "made in italy"
> And a close up photo of the zipper, the part circled in the pic below.
> Then somebody can help you out.
> View attachment 3518698



Sure! Here you go  it was hard taking a photo of the code because of the colour, but it reads: 173082.200047


----------



## Magayon_ako

Hello ladies, can anyone pls authenticate this e-Bay item? I don't have the link, I just captured the listing .... sorry! ￼￼


----------



## Magayon_ako

Here is the item no.


----------



## Baybeedree

PikaboICU said:


> I re-examined the photos, took the seller's FB & reputation into the equation and I believe this bag is genuine.
> All the details are fine, it's nice to have the added detail of the bale but if it isn't available- it isn't.
> Now you must ponder if you would be happy without a shoulder strap.
> But I believe this bag is authentic.


 
Thanks again @PikaboICU . Sorry to bother again. I had a look at the sellers past sales through the feedback and about 4 out of 5  recent sales ( mostly balenciaga bags) were sold without shoulder straps, should i be cautious? She mentioned that she didn't use the strap and took it off and now misplaced it.


----------



## muchstuff

Baybeedree said:


> Thanks again @PikaboICU . Sorry to bother again. I had a look at the sellers past sales through the feedback and about 4 out of 5  recent sales ( mostly balenciaga bags) were sold without shoulder straps, should i be cautious? She mentioned that she didn't use the strap and took it off and now misplaced it.


How does one misplace that many shoulder straps?


----------



## Baybeedree

muchstuff said:


> How does one misplace that many shoulder straps?


 My thoughts exactly @muchstuff . She mentioned that she misplaced the strap on the bag I was keen on, not sure about the others. But I have my guard up after looking at the details on the past listing.


----------



## katw135

katw135 said:


> View attachment 3518719
> View attachment 3518721
> 
> 
> Sure! Here you go  it was hard taking a photo of the code because of the colour, but it reads: 173082.200047


I got at a much better photo of the back of tag 
Please help me authenticate! I have doubts... mainly because of the rivets have sharp edges... also do you know what season and year this bag is from? Thanks


----------



## edzmaya

Hello again!

Still hunting. Can I get your opinion on this one too? Tia! 
What year would this be? I am not familiar with the colors.

Twiggy
https://m.olx.ph/item/authentic-balenciaga-twiggy-bag-ID7GCSH.html?h=54bd026ccf


----------



## muchstuff

Baybeedree said:


> My thoughts exactly @muchstuff . She mentioned that she misplaced the strap on the bag I was keen on, not sure about the others. But I have my guard up after looking at the details on the past listing.





PikaboICU said:


> I re-examined the photos, took the seller's FB & reputation into the equation and I believe this bag is genuine.
> All the details are fine, it's nice to have the added detail of the bale but if it isn't available- it isn't.
> Now you must ponder if you would be happy without a shoulder strap.
> But I believe this bag is authentic.



One of the bags she sold recently did have a shoulder strap, and the bale looked good. But at least three bags were missing the strap.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## PikaboICU

muchstuff said:


> One of the bags she sold recently did have a shoulder strap, and the bale looked good. But at least three bags were missing the strap.





Baybeedree said:


> My thoughts exactly @muchstuff . She mentioned that she misplaced the strap on the bag I was keen on, not sure about the others. But I have my guard up after looking at the details on the past listing.



She's been a seller for a LONG time(member since 2003) and the FB indicates she sells genuine bags..
I looked at some of her other items(solds) and they all seem authentic, although I didn't fully vet them.
The last 7 of 9 items SOLD did have the strap.
I thought I only saw 2 missing the strap, one was a relist but she didn't show the strap in all the main pics. 

I think it has more to do with where she's sourcing her stock and why she sells for such good prices..
It could be something nefarious- but perhaps she even sells the straps on another venue or keeps them, who knows..
I know sellers that sell the bag/shoes, then the box, the dustbags, the extra heel taps all individually, believing they will net more $$.
Not saying that is the case, just that people do strange things..

I'll go look through her listings again but I haven't seen any that look counterfeit.
@muchstuff - Any jump out at you as being non authentic??


----------



## PikaboICU

katw135 said:


> I got at a much better photo of the back of tag
> Please help me authenticate! I have doubts... mainly because of the rivets have sharp edges... also do you know what season and year this bag is from? Thanks




Hello,
Yes that is a much better photo, thanks..
I'm afraid I still don't have a definitive answer for you.  Sorry.
There are details about this bag that just seem slightly off to me.. I could be too cautious but I would like to wait for other opinions on this one.
My apologies..


----------



## muchstuff

More a case of not great pics and some questionable info (2011 pewter HW on a city? Was there a limited edition or something?) Our access to her listings must be different, I couldn't access as many as you seem to have been able to and I showed three of the more current ones without a strap.


----------



## PikaboICU

Magayon_ako said:


> Here is the item no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518883





Magayon_ako said:


> Hello ladies, can anyone pls authenticate this e-Bay item? I don't have the link, I just captured the listing .... sorry! ￼￼
> View attachment 3518882



I'm sorry I have searched the item number & the listing title on both eBay US and Italy sites and I cannot find this listing.
That photo doesn't tell us anything-  Sorry.
Can you copy the link in the address window, when viewing the item and them paste it here? At the top of the post box is a clickable link- (it's #7 from the left) right after "A"  click that & paste the link in there.


----------



## PikaboICU

muchstuff said:


> More a case of not great pics and some questionable info (2011 pewter HW on a city? Was there a limited edition or something?) Our access to her listings must be different, I couldn't access as many as you seem to have been able to and I showed three of the more current ones without a strap.



ETA:  CRUD Of course there is a 2011 Spec Ed!!  I own it in metallic purple! DOPE!  It does have pewter HW, actually Palladium but looks pewter and it has only a leather serial tag! It did come in a silver and was likely the Neiman Marcus only edition.
**Kicks self**  I'm not fully awake yet. LOL

Sold Listings http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/retale_therapy/m.html?item=252555976167&nma=true&hash=item3acd825de7:g:79YAAOSwCGVX6K6H&orig_cvip=true&si=qm1d5vXIrQQRMX8xLbRoBM6tBsA%3D&LH_Complete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2046732.m1684
. Anyway, I don't want to be in the position of defending that seller, I don't know them, although they say they're a TPF member.
I only took a quick scan of her sold items and didn't see any red flags but back to the bag in question..
It looks fine to me aside from no strap.
Are you of a differing opinion on that one?


----------



## Alebeth

Hello Balenciaga experts. I am really excited to say that I purchased my first Balenciaga recently at Winners. However, I am a little nervous as there have been talk of fakes. I am totally a newbie to Balenciaga and would really appreciate your help in authenticating. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Alebeth

Sorry. Forgot to add this in. Thanks again!


----------



## Magayon_ako

PikaboICU said:


> I'm sorry I have searched the item number & the listing title on both eBay US and Italy sites and I cannot find this listing.
> That photo doesn't tell us anything-  Sorry.
> Can you copy the link in the address window, when viewing the item and them paste it here? At the top of the post box is a clickable link- (it's #7 from the left) right after "A"  click that & paste the link in there.



Hi Pika, thanks and sorry for my ineptitude when it comes to attaching links to items ... i'm still trying to figure out how to do that in my smartphone 
But here I am in front of a desktop .... hopefully this works 
So, here it is ..... 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/302131400129?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Alebeth

Sorry to be a bother but I just spotted this. Should I be worried? Thank you.

And I thought that I would add a close up image of the handle area.


----------



## Magayon_ako

Yesssss! I think I did it, lol ..... 
What a relief .....


----------



## PikaboICU

Magayon_ako said:


> Hi Pika, thanks and sorry for my ineptitude when it comes to attaching links to items ... i'm still trying to figure out how to do that in my smartphone
> But here I am in front of a desktop .... hopefully this works
> So, here it is .....
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/302131400129?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Oh no worries, I completely understand! I wouldn't even try to do it on mobile myself. 

So from what is shown everything looks very good.
I used my zoom to get a closer look at the rivet & it seems fine but if you have any Q's when you receive the bag we can revisit the rivet with a better photo then.
I believe this bag is authentic- it's in lovely condition.


----------



## PikaboICU

mimilo said:


> View attachment 3519368
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to be a bother but I just spotted this. Should I be worried? Thank you.
> 
> And I thought that I would add a close up image of the handle area.



No I wouldn't worry too much this happens from time to time.
I don't see any red flags with your new beauty and I believe this bag is authentic.


----------



## Magayon_ako

PikaboICU said:


> Oh no worries, I completely understand! I wouldn't even try to do it on mobile myself.
> 
> So from what is shown everything looks very good.
> I used my zoom to get a closer look at the rivet & it seems fine but if you have any Q's when you receive the bag we can revisit the rivet with a better photo then.
> I believe this bag is authentic- it's in lovely condition.



Thank you so very much Pika ... I admit I have just violated my "B" status    Can't help it, for me this bag is a steal .... I guess I just heeded what Ksuromax have said over at the other thread  
Cheers!!!


----------



## muchstuff

PikaboICU said:


> Hello,
> Yes that is a much better photo, thanks..
> I'm afraid I still don't have a definitive answer for you.  Sorry.
> There are details about this bag that just seem slightly off to me.. I could be too cautious but I would like to wait for other opinions on this one.
> My apologies..
> View attachment 3519255
> View attachment 3519256


Can you two confirm what you see, both my daughter and I think that "italy" is spelled wrong on the tag back. We both see "itlay".


----------



## katw135

muchstuff said:


> Can you two confirm what you see, both my daughter and I think that "italy" is spelled wrong on the tag back. We both see "itlay".


I think you are right! I had another look at my bag and the word Italy does look like its misspelled!! Is anyone else seeing this too? 
Thanks for catching that @muchstuff !! I'm going to contact the seller and try to get my money back!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## nanad

Hello authenticator,need your help again to authenticate this cute mini city bag. Is the zipper pull should be a tassel if the studd is covered g12 i think. Need your help to authenticate for me before made the decision...tq so much for yout help.


----------



## muchstuff

katw135 said:


> I think you are right! I had another look at my bag and the word Italy does look like its misspelled!! Is anyone else seeing this too?
> Thanks for catching that @muchstuff !! I'm going to contact the seller and try to get my money back!


It looks that way on my monitor but you have the bag itself so you'd be able to see it better. Any chance of a better pic? If it really does say itlay I'd be asking for my money back too!


----------



## PikaboICU

muchstuff said:


> It looks that way on my monitor but you have the bag itself so you'd be able to see it better. Any chance of a better pic? If it really does say itlay I'd be asking for my money back too!



That's a for sure.. LOL
I knew there were things about that bag that were *not* right..
I guess I better start checking the spelling-   Holy Moly! 
Nice catch.. 
For me it was other things too- I was so focused on the other issues, I didn't think to spell check- Have Mercy!


----------



## PikaboICU

nanad said:


> Hello authenticator,need your help again to authenticate this cute mini city bag. Is the zipper pull should be a tassel if the studd is covered g12 i think. Need your help to authenticate for me before made the decision...tq so much for yout help.



Hello,
I'm sorry I see a lot of red flags here.
In my opinion this is non authentic.

Is that paint on the zipperhead??


----------



## nanad

PikaboICU said:


> Hello,
> I'm sorry I see a lot of red flags here.
> In my opinion this is non authentic.
> 
> Is that paint on the zipperhead??


Owh..really..may I know which part is it actually that shows it is non authentic??tq so much for your reply. it's look like the paint right??at the lampo zipper.


----------



## nanad

nanad said:


> Owh..really..may I know which part is it actually that shows it is non authentic??tq so much for your reply. it's look like the paint right??.


----------



## muchstuff

PikaboICU said:


> Hello,
> I'm sorry I see a lot of red flags here.
> In my opinion this is non authentic.
> 
> Is that paint on the zipperhead??


I knew a gal who had a consignment shop and touched up bags with nail polish ...I found a post where saira thought the last year for covered hardware was 2010. This says it's an H tag which is S/S 2014...can anyone verify when they last made covered hardware? A mini City with covered hardware?


----------



## PikaboICU

muchstuff said:


> I knew a gal who had a consignment shop and touched up bags with nail polish ...I found a post where saira thought the last year for covered hardware was 2010. This says it's an H tag which is S/S 2014...can anyone verify when they last made covered hardware? A mini City with covered hardware?



EEKS!  That's awful.  I have been looking & can't find anything for 2014 covered HW- not to mention that looks painted..   Is that my eyes or does it look painted to you too?
IDK what the last season/year was- we need to investigate that.. 





nanad said:


> Owh..really..may I know which part is it actually that shows it is non authentic??tq so much for your reply. it's look like the paint right??at the lampo zipper.


We don't really post about the "why" on the board but you mentioned one issue with the zipper pull and the paint, there's a couple more that bug me..
Again, It's only my opinion based on what I can see- it's difficult to judge based on photos & my knowledge of the brand alone- but I would rather err on the side of you not getting stuck with a non-authentic bag.
I'm sorry.. Perhaps others will have a different conclusion.


----------



## RRJJCC

Hi please help me authenticate this balenciaga bag from japan seller 

Metal code: N0754C 115748
Leather code: 128523 3666

Also uploaded photos sent to me. I hope & thank you for your help.


----------



## Livia1

RRJJCC said:


> Hi please help me authenticate this balenciaga bag from japan seller
> 
> Metal code: N0754C 115748
> Leather code: 128523 3666
> 
> Also uploaded photos sent to me. I hope & thank you for your help.



This is very fake.


----------



## Alebeth

PikaboICU said:


> No I wouldn't worry too much this happens from time to time.
> I don't see any red flags with your new beauty and I believe this bag is authentic.



Thank  you so much, PikaboICU! I so appreciate your help!


----------



## RRJJCC

Livia1 said:


> This is very fake.


Thank you very much for your confirmation. Good thing i still didn't settle my payment.


----------



## muchstuff

PikaboICU said:


> EEKS!  That's awful.  I have been looking & can't find anything for 2014 covered HW- not to mention that looks painted..   Is that my eyes or does it look painted to you too?
> IDK what the last season/year was- we need to investigate that..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't really post about the "why" on the board but you mentioned one issue with the zipper pull and the paint, there's a couple more that bug me..
> Again, It's only my opinion based on what I can see- it's difficult to judge based on photos & my knowledge of the brand alone- but I would rather err on the side of you not getting stuck with a non-authentic bag.
> I'm sorry.. Perhaps others will have a different conclusion.



I've done a bit of looking around and here's what's bothering me...covered giant hardware was phased out and the brogues trim was brought in to replace it in 2011 (smaller covered HW and a contrasting colour behind the perforations). I may be wrong but I can't find any reference to covered hardware being produced on a mini City in 2014. Covered HW bags never had tassels to my knowledge and I don't think covered hardware was made without the perforations. Someone please feel free to correct any of my comments if they have other info. I checked out the clubhouse and posts re: covered HW bags stopped in 2012, and those posts were all about earlier bags.
The tag looks good to me but within the photos posted the bag appears to be three different colours so hard to say if all pics are from the same bag. And that certainly looks like a little splash of paint on the zipper head. I can't figure out what's going on with the covered hardware at all but something looks off. 
One last point. With the exception of 2008 when they made a regular (as opposed to giant) covered HW City all of the covered HW bags I've looked at had double lacing on the handles. This bag has single lacing.


----------



## muchstuff

Livia1 said:


> This is very fake.


Nice to see you Livia1!


----------



## tripamy

Hi - I'm trying to authenticate this Mid Afternoon bag. These are the only photos I have so far, Thanks in advance:


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Baybeedree

muchstuff said:


> More a case of not great pics and some questionable info (2011 pewter HW on a city? Was there a limited edition or something?) Our access to her listings must be different, I couldn't access as many as you seem to have been able to and I showed three of the more current ones without a strap.


 I could also only see 4 of her more current ones too and only one was sold with the strap @muchstuff @PikaboICU


----------



## PikaboICU

Baybeedree said:


> I could also only see 4 of her more current ones too and only one was sold with the strap @muchstuff @PikaboICU



Did you go in and read the listings?
Because I checked them all and only 2 of 9 were missing the strap- it wasn't shown in the photos but it was included.

That said, you need to take any further discussion about this seller and her stock to PM.
I have looked at her sales and I found none that were suspect, they all seemed fine to me so I feel very badly that her reputation is being discussed here without any good evidence to suggest she is selling anything but genuine bags.

The bag you posted for authentication is AUTHENTIC.


----------



## Dianelv

Hi everyone. I would greatly appreciate your help on this beautiful pink bag ive discovered  thank you x

Item number : 272448004575
Seller: allegrawinton
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272448004575?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Natarina

May I get this authenticated please? From fashionphile.

http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-gold-metallic-edge-city-rose-des-sables-145500


----------



## Livia1

muchstuff said:


> Nice to see you Livia1!



I was just lurking.


----------



## reginameng

Hello, this is my first Balenciaga bag, I really appreciate your opinion of it! Thank you very much!
Item Name (if you know it): Giant 12 Silver City in Black
Link (if available): n/a


----------



## Baybeedree

PikaboICU said:


> Did you go in and read the listings?
> Because I checked them all and only 2 of 9 were missing the strap- it wasn't shown in the photos but it was included.
> 
> That said, you need to take any further discussion about this seller and her stock to PM.
> I have looked at her sales and I found none that were suspect, they all seemed fine to me so I feel very badly that her reputation is being discussed here without any good evidence to suggest she is selling anything but genuine bags.
> 
> The bag you posted for authentication is AUTHENTIC.


My apologies if I came across that way, it definitely l wasn't my intention ( to discuss her reputation) was just being cautious on the on the authenticity. Also wasn't able to view the link with the listings that you posted ( I must be on a different setting)  still saw the same 4, plus m she had written specifically on the auctions that the at least 3 bags were sold without  straps. Anyway I'll just leave it here.  Thanks for your input- much appreciated! Sorry again, didn't want to annoy or offend anyone.


----------



## PikaboICU

Dianelv said:


> Hi everyone. I would greatly appreciate your help on this beautiful pink bag ive discovered  thank you x
> 
> Item number : 272448004575
> Seller: allegrawinton
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272448004575?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




I'm sorry but this bag is non authentic.


----------



## PikaboICU

Natarina said:


> May I get this authenticated please? From fashionphile.
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-gold-metallic-edge-city-rose-des-sables-145500



This is authentic and quite lovely.


----------



## PikaboICU

reginameng said:


> Hello, this is my first Balenciaga bag, I really appreciate your opinion of it! Thank you very much!
> Item Name (if you know it): Giant 12 Silver City in Black
> Link (if available): n/a



Welcome to TPF and welcome to Balenciaga. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



No red flags this is authentic in my opinion.


----------



## PikaboICU

tripamy said:


> Hi - I'm trying to authenticate this Mid Afternoon bag. These are the only photos I have so far, Thanks in advance:



Nothing screams fake but to authenticate we need to see the required photos.
There's a link in my signature with the photos we need.
It wouldn't be responsible to guess without the proper evidences. 
If you can obtain those photos post back and somebody will help you out.


----------



## Choochee30

Hi! I'm new here. May I have this authenticated please? Why is the leather of this particular bag slightly dotted? TIA!


----------



## Loveheart

Hello all
Can you have a look at this Day on VC?
Probably not enough pics to get an authentication. She claims it is lamb but it looks like chevre to me?

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ga/leather-khaki-bag-balenciaga-2032456.shtml

thank you


----------



## reginameng

PikaboICU said:


> Welcome to TPF and welcome to Balenciaga.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521517
> 
> No red flags this is authentic in my opinion.


Thank you for your help.


----------



## PikaboICU

Choochee30 said:


> Hi! I'm new here. May I have this authenticated please? Why is the leather of this particular bag slightly dotted? TIA!




Hello, Welcome to TPF 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The dots are actually holes, it's a perforated style.
This looks ok to me but if you have the bag, I would like to see a straight on, close up of the bale & the zipper head. 
So far so good, no red flags..


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## PikaboICU

Loveheart said:


> Hello all
> Can you have a look at this Day on VC?
> Probably not enough pics to get an authentication. She claims it is lamb but it looks like chevre to me?
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ga/leather-khaki-bag-balenciaga-2032456.shtml
> 
> thank you



Hello, yeah, there really isn't enough details to say if it's authentic or not.
What I can see; nothing says fake- but that's going off very few points of reference. 
I do agree the leather looks like Chevre' to me and the mirror has a pocket so that indicates it would be Chevre'.


----------



## dvfgirl82

Hi,
Please authenticate this Balenciaga City















Thanks!


----------



## dvfgirl82

dvfgirl82 said:


> Hi,
> Please authenticate this Balenciaga City
> 
> Here's the link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/262697009244?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## pfb82

hi ladies would like to ask if u can authenticate thank you 

Item name: Balenciaga Cassis Lambskin Leather Motorcycle City Bag
Item number: 11205942
Site/link: www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/balenciaga-cassis-lambskin-leather-motorcycle-city

Sent from my VIE-L29 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Choochee30

PikaboICU said:


> Hello, Welcome to TPF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521989
> 
> 
> The dots are actually holes, it's a perforated style.
> This looks ok to me but if you have the bag, I would like to see a straight on, close up of the bale & the zipper head.
> So far so good, no red flags..




Thank you so much for your help! I don't have it yet but I'll ask for additional pictures.


----------



## edzmaya

Hello again!
Can you help me authenticate? Seller disclosed that this was color revived and was bought 2008. TIA!

Balenciaga Twiggy


----------



## edzmaya

Oops, I mean seller said this needs to be color revived.


----------



## hedur

Thank you kindly, authenticators!

Item Name: Giant 12 Part Time Arena Medium Lagoon Satchel
Item Number: 7387183
Seller ID: Fabchic
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-satchel-lagoon-7387183/?tref=category


----------



## ksuromax

pfb82 said:


> hi ladies would like to ask if u can authenticate thank you
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Cassis Lambskin Leather Motorcycle City Bag
> Item number: 11205942
> Site/link: www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/balenciaga-cassis-lambskin-leather-motorcycle-city
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using PurseForum mobile app


yoogi's closet is safe to buy from


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## pfb82

Hello may I have this authenticated. Tia!

Item name: Balenciaga city Cassis  
Item number: 262697009244
seller id: ilovebags55555
Site/link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/262697009244?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Sent from my VIE-L29 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pfb82

ksuromax said:


> yoogi's closet is safe to buy from


thanks [emoji4] 

Sent from my VIE-L29 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MishaTo

I bought this Bal from Vestiaire Collective but I don't think it's authentic! [emoji45] Some spots looks good im my opinion but something is off with the rivet and the zipper.

Can you confirme before I return the bag. Thanks [emoji4]










The zipper in the front pocket looks like this:


----------



## muchstuff

MishaTo said:


> I bought this Bal from Vestiaire Collective but I don't think it's authentic! [emoji45] Some spots looks good im my opinion but something is off with the rivet and the zipper.
> 
> Can you confirme before I return the bag. Thanks [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3523561
> View attachment 3523562
> View attachment 3523563
> 
> View attachment 3523564
> View attachment 3523565
> View attachment 3523566
> 
> 
> The zipper in the front pocket looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 3523567


You're correct, this bag is not authentic, sorry!


----------



## MishaTo

muchstuff said:


> You're correct, this bag is not authentic, sorry!



Thanks for your opinion -I'll return the bag to Vestiaire [emoji18]


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## pfb82

Hello may I have this authenticated. Tia!

Item name: Balenciaga city Cassis  
Item number: 262697009244
seller id: ilovebags55555
Site/link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/262697009244?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## pfb82

pfb82 said:


> Hello may I have this authenticated. Tia!
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga city Cassis
> Item number: 262697009244
> seller id: ilovebags55555
> Site/link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/262697009244?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## pfb82

pfb82 said:


> Hello may I have this authenticated. Tia!
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga city Cassis
> Item number: 262697009244
> seller id: ilovebags55555
> Site/link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/262697009244?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## pfb82

im so sorry my phone is acting up [emoji26][emoji22][emoji26][emoji47]

Sent from my VIE-L29 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Magayon_ako

PikaboICU said:


> Oh no worries, I completely understand! I wouldn't even try to do it on mobile myself.
> 
> So from what is shown everything looks very good.
> I used my zoom to get a closer look at the rivet & it seems fine but if you have any Q's when you receive the bag we can revisit the rivet with a better photo then.
> I believe this bag is authentic- it's in lovely condition.



Hi Pika, so the bag came in today .... it was in excellent condition (only minor scuffs which I believe is normal wear of the leather). 


Not the best shot I guess but maybe she'll look better tomorrow in natural light  
And here's the pic of the rivet .... it looks ok to me but might as well get your opinion on this. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## PikaboICU

edzmaya said:


> Hello again!
> Can you help me authenticate? Seller disclosed that this was color revived and was bought 2008. TIA!
> 
> Balenciaga Twiggy



No red flags, this is genuine IMO.


----------



## PikaboICU

hedur said:


> Thank you kindly, authenticators!
> 
> Item Name: Giant 12 Part Time Arena Medium Lagoon Satchel
> Item Number: 7387183
> Seller ID: Fabchic
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-satchel-lagoon-7387183/?tref=category




Hello,
This is missing a few key photos and with "K" tags being notoriously difficult we need the exact photos in my signature.
Thanks


----------



## PikaboICU

dvfgirl82 said:


> Hi,
> Please authenticate this Balenciaga City
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Hello,
There are several key photos missing.
"K" tags are already extremely difficult to authenticate for a few reasons.
If you post the required pics, in the link in my signature, we can take a look. 
Thanks


----------



## PikaboICU

pfb82 said:


> Hello may I have this authenticated. Tia!
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga city Cassis
> Item number: 262697009244
> seller id: ilovebags55555
> Site/link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/262697009244?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using PurseForum mobile app




I believe I looked at this bag in a post above...
The listing seems to have most if not all of the photos but the "K" tag is a tough one.
Perhaps another authenticator will feel comfortable giving a definitive answer but I suggest paid authentication.
There are no actual red flags- but there's an issue with a specific detail that is difficult to discern online. 
I'm sorry.


----------



## PikaboICU

MishaTo said:


> I bought this Bal from Vestiaire Collective but I don't think it's authentic! [emoji45] Some spots looks good im my opinion but something is off with the rivet and the zipper.
> 
> Can you confirme before I return the bag. Thanks [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> The zipper in the front pocket looks like this:






muchstuff said:


> You're correct, this bag is not authentic, sorry!




AGREE with Muchstuff! 
Sorry. 

I'm shocked this got through VC concierge service! 
I know they have a lot of fakes listed but usually they are stopped when they're inspected by VC before being forwarded.

Who the heck is authenticating over there!!??  
This isn't even close to a "good" counterfeit! Sheesh! 
I nee to email them-


----------



## PikaboICU

Magayon_ako said:


> Hi Pika, so the bag came in today .... it was in excellent condition (only minor scuffs which I believe is normal wear of the leather).
> 
> Not the best shot I guess but maybe she'll look better tomorrow in natural light
> And here's the pic of the rivet .... it looks ok to me but might as well get your opinion on this. Thanks again for your help!
> View attachment 3524352



Oh no, on the contrary, she looks great.. 

NICE!  Yeah, that bag is authentic and in really nice condition..
CONGRATS!!!


----------



## brrrit

Hello fabulous Bal experts. Could you guys help authenticate this item for me? Thank you!

Item name: Balenciaga Mini City
Item number: 272421774149
seller id: boutiqueofluxe
Site/link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272421774149?ul_noapp=true

Seller sent some additional photos upon request but they aren't the best quality. Attached


----------



## edzmaya

PikaboICU said:


> No red flags, this is genuine IMO.


Thank you Pika! I now have the bag. It's still nice in actual. Seller forgot what year she bought it but she mentioned 2008 and the color looks oxblood. Would you know what color this is? Me thinks it is black cherry if 2008?


----------



## PikaboICU

edzmaya said:


> Thank you Pika! I now have the bag. It's still nice in actual. Seller forgot what year she bought it but she mentioned 2008 and the color looks oxblood. Would you know what color this is? Me thinks it is black cherry if 2008?




You're welcome, no worries..
I tried to determine the color when authenticating but it's tough without the year & season code letter, however, you mentioned 2008 and Crimson/Back Cherry was one of two I thought- the other being Charbon also from 2008.
You have the bag so you can judge the true color better than I and since you're leaning toward Black Cherry that's probably right.
If it's more rustish-brown red then it's probably Charbon.
Are you confused yet? LOL

You can also browse the Bal reference boards & check the "red" threads..
They have pretty true to life color examples & also do color comparison photos.
CONGRATS! It's a beauty..


----------



## PikaboICU

brrrit said:


> Hello fabulous Bal experts. Could you guys help authenticate this item for me? Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Mini City
> Item number: 272421774149
> seller id: boutiqueofluxe
> Site/link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272421774149?ul_noapp=true
> 
> Seller sent some additional photos upon request but they aren't the best quality. Attached



Hello,
We need to see a close-up of the rivet & bale.
Examples; in the link in my signature.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## edzmaya

PikaboICU said:


> You're welcome, no worries..
> I tried to determine the color when authenticating but it's tough without the year & season code letter, however, you mentioned 2008 and Crimson/Back Cherry was one of two I thought- the other being Charbon also from 2008.
> You have the bag so you can judge the true color better than I and since you're leaning toward Black Cherry that's probably right.
> If it's more rustish-brown red then it's probably Charbon.
> Are you confused yet? LOL
> 
> You can also browse the Bal reference boards & check the "red" threads..
> They have pretty true to life color examples & also do color comparison photos.
> CONGRATS! It's a beauty..


LOL! Now I'm confused. Off to the "red" thread I go! Thanks for the tip, Pika!


----------



## JamieLM

Hello, I'd really appreciate if someone could authenticate this bag for me! Thank you so so much in advance  

*Item Name: *NWT Auth Balenciaga AJ Giant Black Leather Classic Crossbody Bag Handbag $935
*Item Number: *172391908739
*Seller ID: *msa2189681
*Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Auth-Ba...908739?hash=item28235bc583:g:y7oAAOSwMVdYFX1w


----------



## MishaTo

PikaboICU said:


> AGREE with Muchstuff!
> Sorry.
> 
> I'm shocked this got through VC concierge service!
> I know they have a lot of fakes listed but usually they are stopped when they're inspected by VC before being forwarded.
> 
> Who the heck is authenticating over there!!??
> This isn't even close to a "good" counterfeit! Sheesh!
> I nee to email them-



I agree -I couldn't see the rivet and the back of the zipper in the front pocket at the photos that was listed at VC but took the chance because they say the got proff. that authenticate the bags but as soon as I got the bag I was sure it was fake but I got confused when the bag had got through the VC authenticate-inspection. 

I talked to VC yesterday and they told me to return the bag and then they will inspect the bag again and hopefully they'll agree that the bag is fake and return my money [emoji4][emoji1374]


----------



## edzmaya

Another one I'm eyeing! Please help me authenticate?  Should I still ask for the photo of the zipper underside? TIA!

Classic City Black
https://m.olx.ph/item/balenciaga-classic-city-bag-black-ID7CGhC.html?h=aa0f542b77


----------



## PikaboICU

JamieLM said:


> Hello, I'd really appreciate if someone could authenticate this bag for me! Thank you so so much in advance
> 
> *Item Name: *NWT Auth Balenciaga AJ Giant Black Leather Classic Crossbody Bag Handbag $935
> *Item Number: *172391908739
> *Seller ID: *msa2189681
> *Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Auth-Ba...908739?hash=item28235bc583:g:y7oAAOSwMVdYFX1w




Hello,
Something about the leather sheen doesn't look right to me, perhaps it's lighting..
We need to see a photo of the zipper-head & the inner rivet that closes the loop, where the strap attaches to the bag.
I don't see any serious red flags but there isn't enough in the photos to properly judge.


----------



## LostInBal

PikaboICU said:


> AGREE with Muchstuff!
> Sorry.
> 
> I'm shocked this got through VC concierge service!
> I know they have a lot of fakes listed but usually they are stopped when they're inspected by VC before being forwarded.
> 
> Who the heck is authenticating over there!!??
> This isn't even close to a "good" counterfeit! Sheesh!
> I nee to email them-


I've seen Balenciaga FAKE bags sold through VC and sent to the buyer. Too heavy.
And I know it because once I saw one buyer inquiring the seller about she had received the bag but mirror was missing. Had a look at the bag and was fake. I wrote it on the comments bu they deleted it in a second..


----------



## ireneirene1985

I just bought this balenciaga city from mytheresa.com. Would someone please authencate this bag for me, thankssss
Item number 281770.1000.C.528145


----------



## ireneirene1985

Thankkss


----------



## PikaboICU

edzmaya said:


> Another one I'm eyeing! Please help me authenticate?  Should I still ask for the photo of the zipper underside? TIA!
> 
> Classic City Black
> https://m.olx.ph/item/balenciaga-classic-city-bag-black-ID7CGhC.html?h=aa0f542b77




This looks ok to me..
I'm a bit perplexed by the mirror being in plastic-   and also the last two letters of "Paris" on the tag seem to have been worn off.
It's a 2009. If you buy it,, it wouldn't hurt to take a closer look at the serial tag, front & back but I don't see any red flags.


----------



## PikaboICU

aalinne_72 said:


> I've seen Balenciaga FAKE bags sold through VC and sent to the buyer. Too heavy.
> And I know it because once I saw one buyer inquiring the seller about she had received the bag but mirror was missing. Had a look at the bag and was fake. I wrote it on the comments bu they deleted it in a second..



Wow that's a shame..
The one time I bought something that wasn't genuine, they caught it at inspection & refunded me.
Yeah, VC & Poshmark both will delete the comments in a hot second- and both are horrible with letting fakes stay listed even after reports. 
I just sent Posh a long email detailing a fake they have listed, that I reported several days ago- it's still there.


----------



## PikaboICU

ireneirene1985 said:


> I just bought this balenciaga city from mytheresa.com. Would someone please authencate this bag for me, thankssss
> Item number 281770.1000.C.528145]



Hello, Welcome to TPF 
	

		
			
		

		
	




These photos are sooo small.. I used my zoom as best I could but to be honest, I couldn't see anything. However,  My Theresa is a safe site. I don't believe I've ever seen a fake come from there so I believe you're good.
If you have any questions or concerns after you receive the bag, you can post the photos in the link, in my signature but again, My Theresa is a trusted site in my opinion. 
Enjoy your lovely bag.


----------



## edzmaya

PikaboICU said:


> This looks ok to me..
> I'm a bit perplexed by the mirror being in plastic-   and also the last two letters of "Paris" on the tag seem to have been worn off.
> It's a 2009. If you buy it,, it wouldn't hurt to take a closer look at the serial tag, front & back but I don't see any red flags.


Hmmm, same thoughts. Maybe I'll pass on this one. Thanks Pika!


----------



## muchstuff

edzmaya said:


> Hmmm, same thoughts. Maybe I'll pass on this one. Thanks Pika!


It's 2009, maybe the owner just wrapped up the mirror, but I'd want to see all four rivets as well...


----------



## LostInBal

PikaboICU said:


> Wow that's a shame..
> The one time I bought something that wasn't genuine, they caught it at inspection & refunded me.
> Yeah, VC & Poshmark both will delete the comments in a hot second- and both are horrible with letting fakes stay listed even after reports.
> I just sent Posh a long email detailing a fake they have listed, that I reported several days ago- it's still there.


I bought at least 14 Bals in VC and all authentic but, because I know what I 'm buying of course. Sometimes you try to alert people of a fake one but the bag gets sold anyway.


----------



## Natarina

May i get this authenticated? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...088983?hash=item43f9670c57:g:4zwAAOSw9ZdXJ~3M

and can i check is this colour Roses des Sables?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## JamieLM

PikaboICU said:


> Hello,
> Something about the leather sheen doesn't look right to me, perhaps it's lighting..
> We need to see a photo of the zipper-head & the inner rivet that closes the loop, where the strap attaches to the bag.
> I don't see any serious red flags but there isn't enough in the photos to properly judge.


Hi! Thanks so much for your reply, attached are additional photos



	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## hedur

PikaboICU said:


> Hello,
> This is missing a few key photos and with "K" tags being notoriously difficult we need the exact photos in my signature.
> Thanks



Hi PikaboICU, thanks for the reply.  Originally, the listing was missing the back of the tag, rivet, and zipper photos which I requested and what she provided is there.  Unfortunately, she took down the front of the tag photo when adding the others.

I'm not sure this is the bag for me so I'm going to leave it for now and stay on the hunt.  Thanks anyway!!


----------



## Copapaula

Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to Balenciaga in this thread.
> 
> - Please do a search within the thread (use Search this thread located on the top right corner) to check if the item has been reviewed by one of the senior authenticators before posting. Try to put your search term in quotes. For example, instead of searching for 1234567890, search for "1234567890"
> 
> - Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> then attach any photos
> 
> - You cannot post your own auctions. However, should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to defend your own auction if its authenticity is questioned, please do not authenticate your own Bbag.
> 
> - Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> - Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> - Please post link (eg/ #4888 , copy and paste the post number) to the original query when requesting a second opinion or in follow up post.
> 
> - Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> 
> - Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> - Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


Can u please authenticate this  BALENCIAGA PARIS,  "N 01804"  115748.


----------



## PikaboICU

JamieLM said:


> Hi! Thanks so much for your reply, attached are additional photos



Hi Jamie,
Do you have this bag in your possession?
What I can see of the rivet, isn't looking good and the zipper is looking questionable too but these photos are a bit blurry & not close or large enough so it could be just the photos. 
If you have the bag- can you please post photos of the rivet & zipper like the ones  in this link:
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

They need to be close up (use macro setting if needed) & clear enough to see specific details. I know it's difficult but to judge by photos alone, we must have very specific, clear & close-up details.
Thanks..





Copapaula said:


> Can u please authenticate this  BALENCIAGA PARIS,  "N 01804"  115748.



Hello,
There's only one photo and we need ALL the photos in the post to judge, that said, the one photo you posted says that bag is not genuine. 
Sorry.


----------



## PikaboICU

Natarina said:


> May i get this authenticated?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...088983?hash=item43f9670c57:g:4zwAAOSw9ZdXJ~3M
> 
> and can i check is this colour Roses des Sables?




Hello,

Sorry but this listing doesn't have any of the photos needed to authenticate.
Please see the link in my signature for the required pics.
If you can post those, somebody will help you. 
Thanks.


----------



## MyriamVogt

Hey Ladies  
Can someone help me authenticate this balenciaga work bag? 
More photos enclosed ... Thank you so much for your help.

Item Name: 
BALENCIAGA Work Bag Black
Item Number:
302140121838
Seller ID:
tintinbleu87
http://www.ebay.de/usr/tintinbleu87
Link:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/BALENCIAGA-Work-Bag-Black/302140121838


----------



## shesnochill

Hi ladies!
May you help me authenticate this bag, please? 

Item Name (if you know it): Black Balenciaga City with Gold Hardware

I also wanted to know/confirm if it is the same bag Vanessa Hudgens has?
https://www.google.com/search?q=van...vLrQAhVU72MKHdGuDDkQ_AUICCgB&biw=1422&bih=951


----------



## PikaboICU

MyriamVogt said:


> Hey Ladies
> Can someone help me authenticate this balenciaga work bag?
> More photos enclosed ... Thank you so much for your help.
> 
> Item Name:
> BALENCIAGA Work Bag Black
> Item Number:
> 302140121838
> Seller ID:
> tintinbleu87
> http://www.ebay.de/usr/tintinbleu87
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/BALENCIAGA-Work-Bag-Black/302140121838



This bag is not authentic. 
Sorry


----------



## PikaboICU

annaversary said:


> Hi ladies!
> May you help me authenticate this bag, please?
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Black Balenciaga City with Gold Hardware
> 
> I also wanted to know/confirm if it is the same bag Vanessa Hudgens has?
> https://www.google.com/search?q=van...vLrQAhVU72MKHdGuDDkQ_AUICCgB&biw=1422&bih=951



Hello, yes it appears to be the same bag she is carrying in the photos.

Can you please post a close-up of the rivet & a close straight on shot of the bale-
Examples are in the link in my signature. 
Thanks


----------



## MyriamVogt

PikaboICU said:


> This bag is not authentic.
> Sorry



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## shesnochill

PikaboICU said:


> Hello, yes it appears to be the same bag she is carrying in the photos.
> 
> Can you please post a close-up of the rivet & a close straight on shot of the bale-
> Examples are in the link in my signature.
> Thanks


Hi PikaboICU,

Thank you for your help! I will ask for those photos and report back!

Question, is the bag different or the same as the Balenciaga Giant Part Time Bag? The one Vanessa Hudgens is carrying seems.. wider?


----------



## PikaboICU

annaversary said:


> Hi PikaboICU,
> 
> Thank you for your help! I will ask for those photos and report back!
> 
> Question, is the bag different or the same as the Balenciaga Giant Part Time Bag? The one Vanessa Hudgens is carrying seems.. wider?



No worries.. 
The link was a Google image search and she has more than one bag in the pics..
If you want to link the exact photo, I'll try to determine what she's carrying but it might be tough to tell for certain.

The photo that resembled the bag you posted (City) had hers as a City,
If hers is a Part Time, it would be a tiny bit different.
City  appx 15 x 10 x 5
Part Time appx 16 x 10 x 6

She is rather tiny isn't she? The City is very slouchy and can look quite different depending on what's in it-
Also photos can be deceiving, if item is closer to camera lens and a bag can look much smaller in a photo than when it arrives.
All that said- you could look for a GHW Part Time, if you want a little wider bag-


----------



## shesnochill

PikaboICU said:


> No worries..
> The link was a Google image search and she has more than one bag in the pics..
> If you want to link the exact photo, I'll try to determine what she's carrying but it might be tough to tell for certain.
> 
> The photo that resembled the bag you posted (City) had hers as a City,
> If hers is a Part Time, it would be a tiny bit different.
> City  appx 15 x 10 x 5
> Part Time appx 16 x 10 x 6
> 
> She is rather tiny isn't she? The City is very slouchy and can look quite different depending on what's in it-
> Also photos can be deceiving, if item is closer to camera lens and a bag can look much smaller in a photo than when it arrives.
> All that said- you could look for a GHW Part Time, if you want a little wider bag-



Thank you for your prompt response(s) PikaboICU. 

I think I like the Part Time, since I'm a lover of big bags for a small gal, hehe.

Can you help authenticate this listing?

Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Part Time Black W GGH Hardware - Used W Lots Of Life Left!
Item Number: 182356421355
Seller ID:  umichmm
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...a754a2aeb:g:naEAAOSwHMJYLMSV&autorefresh=true

xo


----------



## PikaboICU

annaversary said:


> Thank you for your prompt response(s) PikaboICU.
> 
> I think I like the Part Time, since I'm a lover of big bags for a small gal, hehe.
> 
> Can you help authenticate this listing?
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Part Time Black W GGH Hardware - Used W Lots Of Life Left!
> Item Number: 182356421355
> Seller ID:  umichmm
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...a754a2aeb:g:naEAAOSwHMJYLMSV&autorefresh=true
> 
> xo





This is authentic and it's an older bag- Chevre' leather so this leather will be really nice..

ETA I like larger bags too- I'm 5' 6" 120 LB and I carry a Velo. LOL
But I also pack around a ton of crap.


----------



## shesnochill

PikaboICU said:


> This is authentic and it's an older bag- Chevre' leather so this leather will be really nice..
> 
> ETA I like larger bags too- I'm 5' 6" 120 LB and I carry a Velo. LOL
> But I also pack around a ton of crap.



You are so awesome!! Thank you!!

Haha!! We can definitely relate in big bags!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## PikaboICU

MyriamVogt said:


> Thank you so much!!!



@MyriamVogt

Another authenticator has informed me that one of the "rules"/details that pertain to most Bal's does NOT apply to this specific bag.
This happens from time time,  there are anomalies and rule breakers,(a well known one is the rose gold zippers from 2010)  anyway, she believes this bag is genuine.
So if it's a 2005 Work, @aalinne_72 says it's authentic..
My apologies for the misinfo- this isn't something I had dealt with before & I will make a note of it for the future.

Always nice to get more opinions on these.. Thanks Aalinne..


----------



## LostInBal

PikaboICU said:


> @MyriamVogt
> 
> Another authenticator has informed me that one of the "rules"/details that pertain to most Bal's does NOT apply to this specific bag.
> This happens from time time,  there are anomalies and rule breakers,(a well known one is the rose gold zippers from 2010)  anyway, she believes this bag is genuine.
> So if it's a 2005 Work, @aalinne_72 says it's authentic..
> My apologies for the misinfo- this isn't something I had dealt with before & I will make a note of it for the future.
> 
> Always nice to get more opinions on these.. Thanks Aalinne..



Yes dear Pika you're right, no notches on rivets means 05 S/S and font of serial tag in sans serif capital letters is correct and usual for Work Bals from that year and season

Examples for 05 S/S turquoise and apple green works


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Yes dear Pika you're right, no notches on rivets means 05 S/S and font of serial tag in sans serif capital letters is correct and usual for Work Bals from that year and season
> 
> Examples for 05 S/S turquoise and apple green works
> 
> View attachment 3527889


I'd read about this...aalinne, was it only the work and only for the S/S 05 season?


----------



## honey_babee

Item Name: AUTHENTIC * Balenciaga * CITY Anthracite Bag.
Item Number: 232145225502
Seller ID: looxshop
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232145225502?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Hi lovelies, please let me know if this is authentic as I have been looking for this particular color for a long time. I feel like the new Bal bags look too shiny and plasticky lol Older ones are definitely more supple looking in my opinion


----------



## orca1981

Hello, I would really appreciate it if someone can authenticate this bag purchased from vestiaire collective for me.
Since vestiaire collective is a trusted site with their own quality control team I was not at all worried ordering from them but when it arrived today I was shocked to see the rivets on the straps were solid round and flat?
I will include as many pictures as possible.

Thank you so much in advance.

Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga Sac ( I thought it was a courier but not 100% sure)
Link (if available): http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-weekend-bag-balenciaga-3050846.shtml
then attach any photos


----------



## PikaboICU

orca1981 said:


> Hello, I would really appreciate it if someone can authenticate this bag purchased from vestiaire collective for me.
> Since vestiaire collective is a trusted site with their own quality control team I was not at all worried ordering from them but when it arrived today I was shocked to see the rivets on the straps were solid round and flat?
> I will include as many pictures as possible.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga Sac ( I thought it was a courier but not 100% sure)
> Link (if available): http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-weekend-bag-balenciaga-3050846.shtml
> then attach any photos



Hello, don't panic, it's all good...
The rivets that should be notched, are, the other rivets on the adjustable straps are always solid as yours.
It's only the rivets that connect the strap/handles to the bags as a rule..
This is a Courier, you're correct and it's authentic..

That said. VC is notorious for having fakes posted and sadly, many of them do get by their concierge service of authentication.
But in this case, it's all good- your bag is genuine.


----------



## PikaboICU

honey_babee said:


> Item Name: AUTHENTIC * Balenciaga * CITY Anthracite Bag.
> Item Number: 232145225502
> Seller ID: looxshop
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232145225502?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Hi lovelies, please let me know if this is authentic as I have been looking for this particular color for a long time. I feel like the new Bal bags look too shiny and plasticky lol Older ones are definitely more supple looking in my opinion




Hello,
What a beauty!  It really is lovely and in good condition. 

What I can see; _so far so good_ but we need a close up of the rivet & a photo of the back of the serial tag.
I was able to use my_ pinch zoom _to see the bale and it looks good.
So,, it looks good to me but we need to see those other 2 details to be 100% sure of authenticity.


----------



## orca1981

PikaboICU said:


> Hello, don't panic, it's all good...
> The rivets that should be notched, are, the other rivets on the adjustable straps are always solid as yours.
> It's only the rivets that connect the strap/handles to the bags as a rule..
> This is a Courier, you're correct and it's authentic..
> 
> That said. VC is notorious for having fakes posted and sadly, many of them do get by their concierge service of authentication.
> But in this case, it's all good- your bag is genuine.



Thank you  so much! 
I was indeed freaking out thinking I got a fake bag and searched about VC and read that they have had fakes on their site and freaked out some more 
...until I read your reply and found peace  
Thank you very much for authenticating it for me


----------



## PikaboICU

orca1981 said:


> Thank you  so much!
> I was indeed freaking out thinking I got a fake bag and searched about VC and read that they have had fakes on their site and freaked out some more
> ...until I read your reply and found peace
> Thank you very much for authenticating it for me



You're welcome.. No worries.. 
Now you can relax and enjoy your beautiful bag.. 

Be careful with them (VC) we had a fake here a day or 2 ago that got by them.
I shop there too, they have some great deals & rare items, just be sure to have things authenticated if you have any doubts..
Have a grand night.


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> I'd read about this...aalinne, was it only the work and only for the S/S 05 season?


Yes I think so because I have/had 05,s S/S in both First and City and always as "made in Italy" without capital letters.


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Yes I think so because I have/had 05,s S/S in both First and City and always as "made in Italy" without capital letters.


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

muchstuff said:


> Thanks!


Thanks for that, no I'd just read from one of the authenticators that there was an early year where the made in italy was upper case but I couldn't remember which year it was. A mind boggling amount of info in the thread you posted, many thanks!


----------



## Jeny0125

Hi experts,

Could you please help me to authenticate this bag?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## pup88

Hi ladies, i know it might be a bit late since I just received the item today. But it would be appreciated if you could advise me whether or not I've got my self a real one or just another fake bag...

Item Name: Balenciaga City Giant Hardware Gold
Item Number: 252629513464
Seller ID: kat_vil2012
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/252629513464

Comment: it is not using lampo zipper

Thank you!


----------



## LostInBal

Jeny0125 said:


> View attachment 3528578
> View attachment 3528582
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi experts,
> 
> Could you please help me to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Looks good to me..


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## LostInBal

pup88 said:


> Hi ladies, i know it might be a bit late since I just received the item today. But it would be appreciated if you could advise me whether or not I've got my self a real one or just another fake bag...
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City Giant Hardware Gold
> Item Number: 252629513464
> Seller ID: kat_vil2012
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/252629513464
> 
> Comment: it is not using lampo zipper
> 
> Thank you!


Authentic to me.


----------



## pup88

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic to me.



Thank you. i was so worried when i saw it is not using Lampo Zipper.


----------



## Giant21Lover

Item name: Balenciaga Tasche City Bag Original 38x24x14 Silberfarbener Hardware
Item number: 272457587947
Seller ID: sephora222
Link: 
http://m.ebay.de/itm/272457587947
http://m.ebay.de/itm/272457587947

Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Giant21Lover

Oops posted it to early...
Hello Ladies could you please help me authenticate this bag?
It is without mirror.
Thank you so much 

Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LostInBal

pup88 said:


> Thank you. i was so worried when i saw it is not using Lampo Zipper.


Because when  rose gold hardware was released in 2010 first zippers came without the Lampo logo engraved on.


----------



## LostInBal

Giant21Lover said:


> Item name: Balenciaga Tasche City Bag Original 38x24x14 Silberfarbener Hardware
> Item number: 272457587947
> Seller ID: sephora222
> Link:
> http://m.ebay.de/itm/272457587947
> http://m.ebay.de/itm/272457587947
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


Looks fake to me, let's see what other authenticators have to say.


----------



## Giant21Lover

Thanks aalinne 

Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Looks fake to me, let's see what other authenticators have to say.


Not an authenticator but I agree.


----------



## mia55

Hello

This is my first post in balenciaga so apologies if my post is not in correct format.

Name: balenciaga crossbody
Item number: 322328749636
seller:jessi6909.osgk0fr
Link:http://m.ebay.com.my/itm/322328749636

My pics: attached

Thanks so much for your help


----------



## nmla

Hi Ladies! Could you please authenticate this suede city bag? I'm still waiting for it to arrive in the mail. I read earlier in this forum that it was weird that there is a metal plate instead of just the leather, opinions anyone? I've searched the seller, and all the bags she has sold has been confirmed authentic on this forum. (of the bags I've checked so far) TIA!

Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA F/W 2010 Beige Brown Suede and Leather Classic Silver City
Item Number: 182258867569
Seller ID: wetkandy
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182258867569?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Large and up close pics: http://www.use.com/supersize.pl?set=c5fc55b0af5aebffef1c&pop=false


----------



## edzmaya

Hello! Need your opinion on this one too! I have yet to ask for picture of the rivet. Tia!

Velo
https://m.olx.ph/item/preloved-balenciaga-bag-ID7Hvzx.html


----------



## laurennguy

Hi aalinne_72,

Could you please tell me your opinion about this bag?
Item name: Balenciaga Powder Pink Lambskin 'giant 12 First' Convertible Tote (NEW)
Item number: 252642556233
Seller: sopicassous
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252642556233?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

P/S. I think the bale and rivet she posted pretty clear in the ebay listing page.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## MyriamVogt

PikaboICU said:


> @MyriamVogt
> 
> Another authenticator has informed me that one of the "rules"/details that pertain to most Bal's does NOT apply to this specific bag.
> This happens from time time,  there are anomalies and rule breakers,(a well known one is the rose gold zippers from 2010)  anyway, she believes this bag is genuine.
> So if it's a 2005 Work, @aalinne_72 says it's authentic..
> My apologies for the misinfo- this isn't something I had dealt with before & I will make a note of it for the future.
> 
> Always nice to get more opinions on these.. Thanks Aalinne..




@PicaboICU

Thanks soooo much! 
I'm very glad I (we) was able to clarify that. The seller says she must be from 2004, from this year, I could imagine that this work is a 2005 -model. Thank you for your help!
Sorry for my bad translation-App english.....


----------



## Kykyllie

Hello can anyone help me confirm if this bag is authentic

item name: Balenciaga Classic city
Item link: https://www.olx.ph/item/balenciaga-classic-city-bag-black-ID7CGhC.html?p=7&h=ffd5298ce9#ffd5298ce9


----------



## siygrace11

Item name: Balenciaga City
Bough from a mutual friend


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## siygrace11

More pics


----------



## siygrace11

More


----------



## siygrace11

Thank you!


----------



## naomiara

Hi there ladies,

Please can someone authenticate this for me? I am pretty sure it is really. I already purchased it thats why the link is no longer online.
I could really use your help though. I just want to make sure it really is authentic.  The mirror is not to be seen on the pictures but i have it. 

Item name: Authentic Balenciaga Giant Work 

Many thanks!!!!


----------



## Rheajayde

Hello!
I have bought but not paid for this bag - can someone confirm authenticity for me please? I am waiting for her to send me a photo of the rivets which I'll post when she does. It looks good to me but wanted to have a second, or third opinion!
Based on the tag,  I think it's a cypress from F/W 2010?
Thanks!


----------



## Rheajayde

Here is the photo of the rivets. 
Thanks!


----------



## anya86

Hi! could any balenciaga experts here help me authenticate my balenciaga city. I bought this 2nd hand at ebay, had it cleaned and recolor. The leather is already really soft and mushy. The seller said that this is authentic and would like an expert's opinion, This didn't have it's authenticity card when i bought it. Thanks for all of your help !!!


----------



## muchstuff

naomiara said:


> Hi there ladies,
> 
> Please can someone authenticate this for me? I am pretty sure it is really. I already purchased it thats why the link is no longer online.
> I could really use your help though. I just want to make sure it really is authentic.  The mirror is not to be seen on the pictures but i have it.
> 
> Item name: Authentic Balenciaga Giant Work
> 
> Many thanks!!!!


Hi, please see the link below for the pics needed for authentication. All pics must be facing straight into the camera and very clear.

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## muchstuff

Rheajayde said:


> Here is the photo of the rivets.
> Thanks!


Can you post the back of the tag as well?


----------



## brrrit

PikaboICU said:


> Hello,
> We need to see a close-up of the rivet & bale.
> Examples; in the link in my signature.


Thanks for your help. Here are close ups of the rivet & bale


----------



## naomiara

muchstuff said:


> Hi, please see the link below for the pics needed for authentication. All pics must be facing straight into the camera and very clear.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/[/QUOTE
> Hi there,
> Thank you for the answer. There you go, took the pictures according to the site you sent me.
> I hope this helps. Please let me know what you think about the bag.
> Thank you for your help!!
> XX


----------



## Rheajayde

muchstuff said:


> Can you post the back of the tag as well?


Sure, I have asked her and will post it, but aside from that could you let me know towards what you are leaning to? I have to pay by tomorrow. 
Thank you!


----------



## anya86

muchstuff said:


> Hi, please see the link below for the pics needed for authentication. All pics must be facing straight into the camera and very clear.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


hi! Thank you very much for this info. Here are more detailed pics , Thanks very much for your help =).


----------



## Rheajayde

Rheajayde said:


> Sure, I have asked her and will post it, but aside from that could you let me know towards what you are leaning to? I have to pay by tomorrow.
> Thank you!


Here is the back of the tag!
Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

Rheajayde said:


> Here is the back of the tag!
> Thanks


In the absence of any authenticators answering I would personally purchase based on what I see. But hopefully someone else will weigh in as well!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## clarevoyant

Hi! I keep getting confused with the back of the leather tags. Isn't it supposed to have 3 lines (the model number, then serial, then the made in italy)? Does this mean these tags are fake? All the other points for authenticity checks out except this. Thank you for your help! 

P.S. These are two different bags


----------



## Rheajayde

muchstuff said:


> In the absence of any authenticators answering I would personally purchase based on what I see. But hopefully someone else will weigh in as well!



Well to me it looks pretty good, I can't see any of the usual major red flags. 
Thanks


----------



## Paganbaby

Hello dears thank you for this helpful post  I'm glad to be here.
I have purchased a bag, it's on its way and I have only these pics, I can send it back and put a claim on the seller and she to be banned for selling fake handbags so I won't misa my money but I have paid for a bag and like to know if its authentic.
So here is the lady, it's told to be Mini city but serial number are from First (is it possible?) measures are in cm:  24 lenght 16 heigth 9 width.
The bag itself seems authentic the only question is: what the serial number doesn't correspond whit first size and doesnt with mini city? I'm getting crazy...
Thank you soooo much


----------



## andrearella

Hi,

Can you help me authenticate this Velo Gris Tarmac? The seller said it was 2013 but she lost the card. She's public seller post on Instagram so  link is not available. I post photos from sellter here. I'm wondering does the color of rope is faded for this color? It looks very different from the bag's leather itself. Thank you.

Item : Balenciaga Velo Gris Tarmac
Link : <iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s247.photobucket.com/user/amp_696/embed/slideshow/Velo Gris tamac"></iframe>


----------



## muchstuff

clarevoyant said:


> Hi! I keep getting confused with the back of the leather tags. Isn't it supposed to have 3 lines (the model number, then serial, then the made in italy)? Does this mean these tags are fake? All the other points for authenticity checks out except this. Thank you for your help!
> 
> P.S. These are two different bags
> View attachment 3534768
> View attachment 3534769


Without commenting on the authenticity of these particular bags, earlier tags had only two lines. Not sure when the change was made (I have a 2010 Twiggy that has three lines). Your tags are both pre-2011 as the "made in italy" is lower case.


----------



## muchstuff

anya86 said:


> Hi! could any balenciaga experts here help me authenticate my balenciaga city. I bought this 2nd hand at ebay, had it cleaned and recolor. The leather is already really soft and mushy. The seller said that this is authentic and would like an expert's opinion, This didn't have it's authenticity card when i bought it. Thanks for all of your help !!!


Our authenticators seem to be on hiatus...it appears authentic to me but hopefully someone else will be back online soon!


----------



## muchstuff

Paganbaby said:


> Hello dears thank you for this helpful post  I'm glad to be here.
> I have purchased a bag, it's on its way and I have only these pics, I can send it back and put a claim on the seller and she to be banned for selling fake handbags so I won't misa my money but I have paid for a bag and like to know if its authentic.
> So here is the lady, it's told to be Mini city but serial number are from First (is it possible?) measures are in cm:  24 lenght 16 heigth 9 width.
> The bag itself seems authentic the only question is: what the serial number doesn't correspond whit first size and doesnt with mini city? I'm getting crazy...
> Thank you soooo much
> View attachment 3534841
> View attachment 3534843
> View attachment 3534844
> View attachment 3534845


The photos aren't clear enough for an authentication but the bag is a First not a mini City.


----------



## Paganbaby

I start thinking the same  @muchstuff thanl you so much, one question please I haven't found this anywhere, is there a "mini first"? Because if the First measures are these and only these... Houston I have a problem... Because my bag is sized as a mini city...


----------



## muchstuff

Paganbaby said:


> I start thinking the same  @muchstuff thanl you so much, one question please I haven't found this anywhere, is there a "mini first"? Because if the First measures are these and only these... Houston I have a problem... Because my bag is sized as a mini city...


I always find discrepancies in sizing info on all bags. What are the measurements of your bag?

Edit, sorry, I just saw the measurements you posted. Other than the length the other two measurements are close enough to the First and people have weird ways of measuring. I'd just wait until you have the bag in your possession and post the relevant pics for authentication.


----------



## Paganbaby

muchstuff said:


> I always find discrepancies in sizing info on all bags. What are the measurements of your bag?


Lenght 9.44
Heigth 6.29
With 3.54
Almost the same as the mini city, but I haven't found there is a mini first so I'm getting crazy!


----------



## muchstuff

Paganbaby said:


> Lenght 9.44
> Heigth 6.29
> With 3.54
> Almost the same as the mini city, but I haven't found there is a mini first so I'm getting crazy!


No mini First that I'm aware of. I see quite a few listings for older bags that are labelled as mini City bags that are actually Firsts. To the best of my knowledge, unless I'm missing something, the mini City is a fairly new bag, and the tag you're showing is for S/S 2008.


----------



## Paganbaby

It seems to be a fake hun, don't you think so? If noone knows about a first that has these measures...


----------



## muchstuff

Paganbaby said:


> It seems to be a fake hun, don't you think so? If noone knows about a first that has these measures...


For all you know the seller thinks it's a mini City and just took the measurements off of a website. You really won't know anything until you receive the bag, and, as it's on the way, I'd suggest you just wait. You can't do anything about sending it back until you get it anyway!


----------



## ting0236

Hi everyone! I'm new here and just got my first B bag (papier A5) from Rue La La.
However, I just read some posts about fake bags selling on Rue La La and I'm a bit worried about the authenticity of my new B bag. Can anyone comment on the authenticity of my bag? Thank you so much for your help!!!


----------



## ting0236

ting0236 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here and just got my first B bag (papier A5) from Rue La La.
> However, I just read some posts about fake bags selling on Rue La La and I'm a bit worried about the authenticity of my new B bag. Can anyone comment on the authenticity of my bag? Thank you so much for your help!!!
> View attachment 3535681
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535682
> 
> View attachment 3535684
> 
> View attachment 3535685
> View attachment 3535687
> View attachment 3535688





One more photo. There's a "B" on the back of the zip.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> For all you know the seller thinks it's a mini City and just took the measurements off of a website. You really won't know anything until you receive the bag, and, as it's on the way, I'd suggest you just wait. You can't do anything about sending it back until you get it anyway!


+1


----------



## Paganbaby

ksuromax said:


> +1


Thanks a lot, @muchstuff  I think it will be here today Or tomorrow


----------



## clarevoyant

Hello hello!! Please help me authenticate before I pull the gun on this one. Thank you so much!

Item Name: Balenciaga First 2009 S/S


----------



## Pamfitterknas

Could anyone help me here - just got this bag, but it is authentic? Posted in another tread, but a kind TpF'er told me the metal plate seems off? It has Lampo zippers all around, but the font on the metal plate seems a bit different - like the Serif-font. According to the letter C, it should be a 2004-something city?


----------



## muchstuff

Pamfitterknas said:


> Could anyone help me here - just got this bag, but it is authentic? Posted in another tread, but a kind TpF'er told me the metal plate seems off? It has Lampo zippers all around, but the font on the metal plate seems a bit different - like the Serif-font. According to the letter C, it should be a 2004-something city?


Can you please post the front of the tag here as well? I'm sorry but based on what I'm seeing I'm saying the bag is not authentic. However, I'm not an authenticator, hopefully someone else will weigh in to give you peace of mind!


----------



## Pamfitterknas

Sorry, I thought I did - I've added the picture now. And thank you, I've never owned a Bal before that made me so unsure, so I'm just happy to get some peace of mind, even if its a fake.


----------



## clear

Hi, I was offered a Balenciaga City Bag from a friend. No web link in this case, but really appreciate if someone can help to authenticate. Many many thanks! I was told the bag was bought from NM in 2013 or 2014. Color anthracite.









Please let me know if more pictures needed. Very appreciated.


----------



## muchstuff

clear said:


> Hi, I was offered a Balenciaga City Bag from a friend. No web link in this case, but really appreciate if someone can help to authenticate. Many many thanks! I was told the bag was bought from NM in 2013 or 2014. Color anthracite.
> View attachment 3536211
> View attachment 3536214
> View attachment 3536215
> View attachment 3536216
> View attachment 3536217
> View attachment 3536218
> View attachment 3536219
> View attachment 3536220
> 
> Please let me know if more pictures needed. Very appreciated.


You may want to post clearer pics of the rivet and zipper head. One comment...the "made in italy" on the tag back changed to upper case in S/S 2011. So, unless I'm missing something, a J tag should be in uppercase, as it's S/S 2013.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> You may want to post clearer pics of the rivet and zipper head. One comment...the "made in china" on the tag back changed to upper case in S/S 2011. So, unless I'm missing something, a J tag should be in uppercase, as it's S/S 2013.


China??


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> China??


BAHAHAHAHAHA thanks for that Ksuromax...I've edited it, trying to do too many things at once! (Must have been channeling my inner Alexander Wang!)


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHA thanks for that Ksuromax...I've edited it, trying to do too many things at once! (Must have been channeling my inner Alexander Wang!)


Unfortunately not him alone, 
Balenciaga (among a very few others) is the last one holding up the trade mark with "made in italy" tags, no wonder it slipped thru
but it was too funny


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Unfortunately not him alone,
> Balenciaga (among a very few others) is the last one holding up the trade mark with "made in italy" tags, no wonder it slipped thru
> but it was too funny


Yeah but at least he made no apologies for it. He started his line with the intention of producing his bags in China.


----------



## Jacquevyvo

Hello, could you help me authenticate this bag?

Item Name: Balenciaga City
Item Number: 272467279377
Seller ID: wls122951
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-City-/272467279377


----------



## clear

muchstuff said:


> You may want to post clearer pics of the rivet and zipper head. One comment...the "made in italy" on the tag back changed to upper case in S/S 2011. So, unless I'm missing something, a J tag should be in uppercase, as it's S/S 2013.


Thank you muchstuff for your quick reply... Here are more pictures:




Let me know what you think. I have checked with my friend and she said she definitely bought it around 2013, 2012 maybe, but not in 2011 for sure.... Thanks a lot!


----------



## muchstuff

clear said:


> Thank you muchstuff for your quick reply... Here are more pictures:
> 
> View attachment 3536374
> View attachment 3536375
> 
> Let me know what you think. I have checked with my friend and she said she definitely bought it around 2013, 2012 maybe, but not in 2011 for sure.... Thanks a lot!


I'm sorry but based on the photos you've posted I'd say the bag is not authentic. It's only my opinion but there is more than one marker that we use to authenticate that don't look genuine to me.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

clarevoyant said:


> Hello hello!! Please help me authenticate before I pull the gun on this one. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga First 2009 S/S
> 
> View attachment 3535906
> View attachment 3535907
> View attachment 3535908
> View attachment 3535909
> View attachment 3535910
> View attachment 3535911
> 
> View attachment 3535915
> View attachment 3535916
> View attachment 3535913


Again, not an authenticator but trying to fill in where I can. Looks good to me, looks like it's officier?


----------



## muchstuff

nmla said:


> Hi Ladies! Could you please authenticate this suede city bag? I'm still waiting for it to arrive in the mail. I read earlier in this forum that it was weird that there is a metal plate instead of just the leather, opinions anyone? I've searched the seller, and all the bags she has sold has been confirmed authentic on this forum. (of the bags I've checked so far) TIA!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA F/W 2010 Beige Brown Suede and Leather Classic Silver City
> Item Number: 182258867569
> Seller ID: wetkandy
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182258867569?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Large and up close pics: http://www.use.com/supersize.pl?set=c5fc55b0af5aebffef1c&pop=false


The back of the tag is totally illegible but from what I can see of the other markers I'd say it's authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

mia55 said:


> View attachment 3529446
> View attachment 3529447
> View attachment 3529448
> View attachment 3529446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> This is my first post in balenciaga so apologies if my post is not in correct format.
> 
> Name: balenciaga crossbody
> Item number: 322328749636
> seller:jessi6909.osgk0fr
> Link:http://m.ebay.com.my/itm/322328749636
> 
> My pics: attached
> 
> Thanks so much for your help


Sorry you haven't been answered, waiting for an authenticator to come back online. I'm afraid I'm not familiar enough with this style to comment.


----------



## muchstuff

Jacquevyvo said:


> Hello, could you help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City
> Item Number: 272467279377
> Seller ID: wls122951
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-City-/272467279377


Please see the link below for the photos needed...
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## muchstuff

edzmaya said:


> Hello! Need your opinion on this one too! I have yet to ask for picture of the rivet. Tia!
> 
> Velo
> https://m.olx.ph/item/preloved-balenciaga-bag-ID7Hvzx.html


Your link isn't opening up to any particular bag (at least for me...)


----------



## muchstuff

laurennguy said:


> Hi aalinne_72,
> 
> Could you please tell me your opinion about this bag?
> Item name: Balenciaga Powder Pink Lambskin 'giant 12 First' Convertible Tote (NEW)
> Item number: 252642556233
> Seller: sopicassous
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252642556233?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> P/S. I think the bale and rivet she posted pretty clear in the ebay listing page.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> View attachment 3530389
> View attachment 3530390
> 
> View attachment 3530391


Sorry, the pics aren't clear enough, if you were the winner please see the link below for the necessary pics...
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## muchstuff

Kykyllie said:


> Hello can anyone help me confirm if this bag is authentic
> 
> item name: Balenciaga Classic city
> Item link: https://www.olx.ph/item/balenciaga-classic-city-bag-black-ID7CGhC.html?p=7&h=ffd5298ce9#ffd5298ce9
> View attachment 3531069


Hi, you're missing some of the pics necessary for authentication, please see link below.
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## muchstuff

siygrace11 said:


> More


Hi, you're missing some of the necessary pics, please see link below...
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## muchstuff

ting0236 said:


> View attachment 3535689
> 
> One more photo. There's a "B" on the back of the zip.


Sorry, I don't have enough knowledge of this style to comment, hopefully an authenticator will come online soon.


----------



## muchstuff

Did you post a pic of the back of the zipper head @naomiara ?


----------



## muchstuff

andrearella said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this Velo Gris Tarmac? The seller said it was 2013 but she lost the card. She's public seller post on Instagram so  link is not available. I post photos from sellter here. I'm wondering does the color of rope is faded for this color? It looks very different from the bag's leather itself. Thank you.
> 
> Item : Balenciaga Velo Gris Tarmac
> Link : <iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s247.photobucket.com/user/amp_696/embed/slideshow/Velo Gris tamac"></iframe>


Can you post a straight on picture of the bale and one of the back of the zipper head?


----------



## muchstuff

delete


----------



## clear

muchstuff said:


> I'm sorry but based on the photos you've posted I'd say the bag is not authentic. It's only my opinion but there is more than one marker that we use to authenticate that don't look genuine to me.


Thank you muchstuff. It's a bit of disappointed but thanks a lot for taking a look.


----------



## muchstuff

delete, reply not linking to original post


----------



## muchstuff

clear said:


> Thank you muchstuff. It's a bit of disappointed but thanks a lot for taking a look.


Please feel free to wait and see if anyone else comes online to comment!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## turtlelicious

Hi there,

Please may I seek some help in authenticating this? The serial numbers tally, leather looks about right, but just want to make sure. Thanks loads in advance 

Item name: Balenciaga Powder Pink Lambskin 'giant 12 First' Convertible Tote (NEW)
Item number: 112221583980
Seller: rosalie33945
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112221583980?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## muchstuff

turtlelicious said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Please may I seek some help in authenticating this? The serial numbers tally, leather looks about right, but just want to make sure. Thanks loads in advance
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Powder Pink Lambskin 'giant 12 First' Convertible Tote (NEW)
> Item number: 112221583980
> Seller: rosalie33945
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112221583980?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


The link isn't for a powder pink G12?


----------



## turtlelicious

Sorry about that! Didnt remove the first line when I copied the template for authentication. Have updated the item name accordingly.

Item name: BALENCIAGA City Leather Bag Purse Handbag
Item number: 112221583980
Seller: rosalie33945
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112221583980?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Paganbaby

Hello dears the bag is at home, the measures provided were wrong, these are the good ones 33 cm x19cm x 6 cm

Modelo: First????
Year: S/S 2008 (I guess because of the T)
She purchased it in 2010 in Barneys NY
Seller: from a page of second goodies from Spain
I'm start thinking its real... The measures and serial number match, what do you think? 
If this is fake I have to return back today so please anyone could help me?

Here is the álbum with the pics I can't make it in other way... Thanks a lot

http://imgur.com/a/egghZ


----------



## muchstuff

Paganbaby said:


> Hello dears the bag is at home, the measures provided were wrong, these are the good ones 33 cm x19cm x 6 cm
> 
> Modelo: First????
> Year: S/S 2008 (I guess because of the T)
> She purchased it in 2010 in Barneys NY
> Seller: from a page of second goodies from Spain
> I'm start thinking its real... The measures and serial number match, what do you think?
> If this is fake I have to return back today so please anyone could help me?
> 
> Here is the álbum with the pics I can't make it in other way... Thanks a lot
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/egghZ


Not an authenticator but based on the pics shown it looks good to me, a S/S 2008 vermillion/coral First. Great condition!


----------



## Paganbaby

My goddess this would be great!!!! 
I forgot to add these pics of some detallas as requested 

http://imgur.com/SjZd4d5
http://imgur.com/7jX3NU9
http://imgur.com/DltQlF1


----------



## muchstuff

turtlelicious said:


> Sorry about that! Didnt remove the first line when I copied the template for authentication. Have updated the item name accordingly.
> 
> Item name: BALENCIAGA City Leather Bag Purse Handbag
> Item number: 112221583980
> Seller: rosalie33945
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112221583980?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


Can you supply good clear pics of the bale, the rivet and the back of the zipper head? And if the seller will, a second pic of the front of the interior tag? Going to be honest, K tags are not my strong point, and I've been told that there were fakes (it was the first season that the letter denoting season was added to the back of the tag). I'll do my best if you can get the pics!


----------



## muchstuff

Paganbaby said:


> My goddess this would be great!!!!
> I forgot to add these pics of some detallas as requested
> 
> http://imgur.com/SjZd4d5
> http://imgur.com/7jX3NU9
> http://imgur.com/DltQlF1


Your middle pic of the rivet is showing the wrong side, it's the side with the notches in it we need. Post a pic of the rivet back if you can, but everything on the bag looks legit to me.


----------



## Paganbaby

muchstuff said:


> Your middle pic of the rivet is showing the wrong side, it's the side with the notches in it we need. Post a pic of the rivet back if you can, but everything on the bag looks legit to me.



Sorry this one?
http://imgur.com/PYMlICs


----------



## muchstuff

Paganbaby said:


> Sorry this one?
> http://imgur.com/PYMlICs


Yup, all's good


----------



## Paganbaby

You are really nice I appreciate so much all your help!!! Now I can't believe I have a real one for a great price and in good condition


----------



## muchstuff

Paganbaby said:


> You are really nice I appreciate so much all your help!!! Now I can't believe I have a real one for a great price and in good condition


My pleasure, enjoy!


----------



## flying9

Could someone help authenticate this First? Thx a bunch!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

flying9 said:


> Could someone help authenticate this First? Thx a bunch!!!!


Hi, please see link below for the pics needed...

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## bevw56

Hello, please can someone authenticate this bag for a newbie, is this known as the hobo?
many thanks in advance.
Balenciaga shoulder bag
https://www.reebonz.com/gb/balenciaga/bags/balenciaga-shoulder-bag-1287424


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## naomiara

muchstuff said:


> Did you post a pic of the back of the zipper head @naomiara ?



Hey hun, 
I am sorry. Will post them right here. Hope you can work with the pictures now. 
XX Naomi


----------



## oceanhymn

Hi. Please help me. I recently bought a black Balenciaga bag from a viber group. The group has authenticators who swore the bag is authentic. When it came, some features are different from the Blue Balenciaga I already have (position of the stud at the bottom, the font in the metal tag, the thickness of the rope in the handle, etc.). I've researched and now I feel that my first Balenciaga--which came with cards and all--is a fake. ;-( 
Can you double check for me please? Is my blue Balenciaga fake? Or was I wrong and the black is the fake. Or are they both fakes or both authentic? I swear fakes, these days, are so good, you can go crazy figuring out which is which. 
Posting here photos of the new black one Balenciaga. Will post the blue Balenciaga pics after. I hope you can help me. Am going out of my mind. I am so heartbroken.


----------



## oceanhymn

Here are the photos of my Blue Balenciaga, including the cards.



oceanhymn said:


> Hi. Please help me. I recently bought a black Balenciaga bag from a viber group. The group has authenticators who swore the bag is authentic. When it came, some features are different from the Blue Balenciaga I already have (position of the stud at the bottom, the font in the metal tag, the thickness of the rope in the handle, etc.). I've researched and now I feel that my first Balenciaga--which came with cards and all--is a fake. ;-(
> Can you double check for me please? Is my blue Balenciaga fake? Or was I wrong and the black is the fake. Or are they both fakes or both authentic? I swear fakes, these days, are so good, you can go crazy figuring out which is which.
> Posting here photos of the new black one Balenciaga. Will post the blue Balenciaga pics after. I hope you can help me. Am going out of my mind. I am so heartbroken.


----------



## ting0236

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, I don't have enough knowledge of this style to comment, hopefully an authenticator will come online soon.


thank you! hope that some experts here can help!!


----------



## Jira

oceanhymn said:


> Here are the photos of my Blue Balenciaga, including the cards.



Authentic 2009 Officier City.


----------



## Jira

oceanhymn said:


> Hi. Please help me. I recently bought a black Balenciaga bag from a viber group. The group has authenticators who swore the bag is authentic. When it came, some features are different from the Blue Balenciaga I already have (position of the stud at the bottom, the font in the metal tag, the thickness of the rope in the handle, etc.). I've researched and now I feel that my first Balenciaga--which came with cards and all--is a fake. ;-(
> Can you double check for me please? Is my blue Balenciaga fake? Or was I wrong and the black is the fake. Or are they both fakes or both authentic? I swear fakes, these days, are so good, you can go crazy figuring out which is which.
> Posting here photos of the new black one Balenciaga. Will post the blue Balenciaga pics after. I hope you can help me. Am going out of my mind. I am so heartbroken.



This is an authentic 2005 City -- it's an oldie and has significant differences (hardware shape, leather, etc.) with newer Cities. Your 2009 Officier City is authentic.


----------



## Jira

bevw56 said:


> Hello, please can someone authenticate this bag for a newbie, is this known as the hobo?
> many thanks in advance.
> Balenciaga shoulder bag
> https://www.reebonz.com/gb/balenciaga/bags/balenciaga-shoulder-bag-1287424
> View attachment 3537489
> View attachment 3537491
> 
> View attachment 3537492
> 
> View attachment 3537493
> 
> View attachment 3537490



Need rivet and back of the tag pics for this Hobo.


----------



## Jira

turtlelicious said:


> Sorry about that! Didnt remove the first line when I copied the template for authentication. Have updated the item name accordingly.
> 
> Item name: BALENCIAGA City Leather Bag Purse Handbag
> Item number: 112221583980
> Seller: rosalie33945
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112221583980?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT



Auction ended, this looks fine.


----------



## Jira

mia55 said:


> View attachment 3529446
> View attachment 3529447
> View attachment 3529448
> View attachment 3529446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> This is my first post in balenciaga so apologies if my post is not in correct format.
> 
> Name: balenciaga crossbody
> Item number: 322328749636
> seller:jessi6909.osgk0fr
> Link:http://m.ebay.com.my/itm/322328749636
> 
> My pics: attached
> 
> Thanks so much for your help





muchstuff said:


> Sorry you haven't been answered, waiting for an authenticator to come back online. I'm afraid I'm not familiar enough with this style to comment.



Authentic flat messenger.


----------



## Jira

Pamfitterknas said:


> Could anyone help me here - just got this bag, but it is authentic? Posted in another tread, but a kind TpF'er told me the metal plate seems off? It has Lampo zippers all around, but the font on the metal plate seems a bit different - like the Serif-font. According to the letter C, it should be a 2004-something city?





muchstuff said:


> Can you please post the front of the tag here as well? I'm sorry but based on what I'm seeing I'm saying the bag is not authentic. However, I'm not an authenticator, hopefully someone else will weigh in to give you peace of mind!



This is *fake*. I hope you can return it.


----------



## oceanhymn

Thank you so much for the help. Super appreciate it. You eased my mind. Kept thinking about this and researching, I have not been able to sleep.



Jira said:


> This is an authentic 2005 City -- it's an oldie and has significant differences (hardware shape, leather, etc.) with newer Cities. Your 2009 Officier City is authentic.


----------



## Jira

clear said:


> Hi, I was offered a Balenciaga City Bag from a friend. No web link in this case, but really appreciate if someone can help to authenticate. Many many thanks! I was told the bag was bought from NM in 2013 or 2014. Color anthracite.
> View attachment 3536211
> View attachment 3536214
> View attachment 3536215
> View attachment 3536216
> View attachment 3536217
> View attachment 3536218
> View attachment 3536219
> View attachment 3536220
> 
> Please let me know if more pictures needed. Very appreciated.



This looks fake to me.


----------



## tamvarya

Hi, would love to hear some thoughts on this bag:

Item name: Balenciaga slate gray giant 21 rose gold city coveted handbag
Number: 112218745180
Seller: absolute_kf
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/112218745180 
Comments: could you pls authenticate this for me? And could you pls share your opinion on how well this bag had been redyed? Thank you, appreciate your response.


----------



## clear

Jira said:


> This looks fake to me.


Thank you Jira.


----------



## muchstuff

naomiara said:


> Hey hun,
> I am sorry. Will post them right here. Hope you can work with the pictures now.
> XX Naomi


Sorry for the delay, kids were home for the weekend...I think it looks fine, I don't know if Jira has already answered you or not, perhaps she can also take a look!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

tamvarya said:


> Hi, would love to hear some thoughts on this bag:
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga slate gray giant 21 rose gold city coveted handbag
> Number: 112218745180
> Seller: absolute_kf
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/112218745180
> Comments: could you pls authenticate this for me? And could you pls share your opinion on how well this bag had been redyed? Thank you, appreciate your response.


The correct pics for authentication are not there, see link below. Only my personal thoughts, but I wouldn't buy a re-dyed bag. I can't imagine that it doesn't change the leather and to me, the leather is what Bal bags are all about.

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## tamvarya

Thank you, I appreciate your input on this! You are absolutely right, Bal is all about leather!


----------



## tamvarya

Thank you, I appreciate your input on this! You are absolutely right, Bal is all about leather!


----------



## muchstuff

tamvarya said:


> Thank you, I appreciate your input on this! You are absolutely right, Bal is all about leather!


Be patient, there are lots of great Bals out there!


----------



## piosavsfan

Hi, could you please help authenticate this Lagon Day? The bag is in my possession so I can take more pictures if needed. Thank you!


----------



## ting0236

ting0236 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here and just got my first B bag (papier A5) from Rue La La.
> However, I just read some posts about fake bags selling on Rue La La and I'm a bit worried about the authenticity of my new B bag. Can anyone comment on the authenticity of my bag? Thank you so much for your help!!!
> View attachment 3535681
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535682
> 
> View attachment 3535684
> 
> View attachment 3535685
> View attachment 3535687
> View attachment 3535688





	

		
			
		

		
	
Adding one more photo. Hope that someone can help authenticate my papier


----------



## LostInBal

piosavsfan said:


> Hi, could you please help authenticate this Lagon Day? The bag is in my possession so I can take more pictures if needed. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539110
> View attachment 3539111
> View attachment 3539115
> View attachment 3539118


Looks super authentic to me


----------



## MisterMiYagi

Hello,

Would anyone be so kind to authenticate this one?
Item name: Balenciaga Giant 12 Silver Work


----------



## piosavsfan

aalinne_72 said:


> Looks super authentic to me


Thank you!


----------



## siygrace11

muchstuff said:


> Hi, you're missing some of the necessary pics, please see link below...
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


Hi dear! Uploaded more pics! Thank you!


----------



## siygrace11

muchstuff said:


> Hi, you're missing some of the necessary pics, please see link below...
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


More pics


----------



## muchstuff

ting0236 said:


> View attachment 3539188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adding one more photo. Hope that someone can help authenticate my papier


I'm sorry but I'm just not familiar enough with the papier line to help, hopefully someone else will come online today!


----------



## muchstuff

MisterMiYagi said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would anyone be so kind to authenticate this one?
> Item name: Balenciaga Giant 12 Silver Work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539224
> 
> View attachment 3539230
> View attachment 3539228
> View attachment 3539229
> View attachment 3539225
> 
> View attachment 3539226


Hi, you're missing some of the required pics, see link below. All pics must be close and clear please .

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## muchstuff

siygrace11 said:


> More pics


Based on the pics I'd say it's authentic looks like a F/W 09 noix I believe.


----------



## vivivi6

Can you please authenticate this? I dont know what the model is called. Thanks


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Clowi

Would anyone be so kind to help me authenticate this Balenciaga Mini City bag? Not sure, although seems authentic... ALSO, how much would you pay max for this? Im looking at it as a bday present and not sure if the price is reasonable... Thanks!


----------



## mia55

Jira said:


> Authentic flat messenger.


Thanks so much for your help. Really appreciate it


----------



## muchstuff

Clowi said:


> Would anyone be so kind to help me authenticate this Balenciaga Mini City bag? Not sure, although seems authentic... ALSO, how much would you pay max for this? Im looking at it as a bday present and not sure if the price is reasonable... Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3540328
> View attachment 3540329
> View attachment 3540332
> View attachment 3540331
> View attachment 3540331
> View attachment 3540330
> View attachment 3540329
> View attachment 3540328


Missing pics, please see the link below...

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Shuv

Hi dear friends,

I try to get help with an item sold on ebay with the bill (July 2012) Many thanks advance.
Item Name: Balenciaga Velo Bleu nuit
Item Number: 2352161070 213048
Seller ID: benebsp
Link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/122253182141?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## nai2012

Hi was wondering whether somebody could authenticate this bag for me....on the lookout for a city but I'm a complete newbie so apologies...thank you in advance xx

Item name: *Beautiful Preloved Balenciaga Giant City Rose Hardware*
*Item number:*
*272474841579
Seller: aga3210 
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Beautiful-P...%3Ad89f9a3f1580a2a2150d4f3effe2ac7e%7Ciid%3A7
*


----------



## muchstuff

Shuv said:


> Hi dear friends,
> 
> I try to get help with an item sold on ebay with the bill (July 2012) Many thanks advance.
> Item Name: Balenciaga Velo Bleu nuit
> Item Number: 2352161070 213048
> Seller ID: benebsp
> Link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/122253182141?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Could you please post pics of the bale and the rivet?


----------



## muchstuff

nai2012 said:


> Hi was wondering whether somebody could authenticate this bag for me....on the lookout for a city but I'm a complete newbie so apologies...thank you in advance xx
> 
> Item name: *Beautiful Preloved Balenciaga Giant City Rose Hardware*
> *Item number:*
> *272474841579*
> *Seller: aga3210 *
> *Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Beautiful-Preloved-Balenciaga-Giant-City-Rose-Hardware-/272474841579?hash=item3f70c421eb:g:W1wAAOSwEzxYRV93&_trkparms=pageci%3Aedfd632d-bc5f-11e6-8993-74dbd1806262%7Cparentrq%3Ad89f9a3f1580a2a2150d4f3effe2ac7e%7Ciid%3A7*


You're missing several of the pics needed, please see the link below...

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Shuv

muchstuff said:


> Could you please post pics of the bale and the rivet?


Hi there,

I asked some to the seller... she said she have no other pictures...


----------



## muchstuff

Shuv said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I asked some to the seller... she said she have no other pictures...


Nothing that I see is screaming "fake" at me but without the proper photos I couldn't definitively say. Please be aware that pictures two and three look like stock photos and not photos of the actual bag. If you do purchase I would suggest you post the required photos after you receive it. Just a comment, I'm always a bit wary of sellers who won't provide pics when asked for them, everyone has a camera!


----------



## Shuv

muchstuff said:


> Nothing that I see is screaming "fake" at me but without the proper photos I couldn't definitively say. Please be aware that pictures two and three look like stock photos and not photos of the actual bag. If you do purchase I would suggest you post the required photos after you receive it. Just a comment, I'm always a bit wary of sellers who won't provide pics when asked for them, everyone has a camera!


Yes, i've noticed that she posted pics downloaded on the web for the second and the third one. I don't understand why she doesnt want or cannot take other pics... Furthermore, she's aggressive when i ask some questions. I've bought one Chanel six monthes ago. The communication with the seller was excellente and the bag is authentic. I won't purchase, obviously (i'm a bit disappointed but i don't think she's serious...) Many thanks for your prompt reply and your good advices.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Nothing that I see is screaming "fake" at me but without the proper photos I couldn't definitively say. Please be aware that pictures two and three look like stock photos and not photos of the actual bag. If you do purchase I would suggest you post the required photos after you receive it. Just a comment, I'm always a bit wary of sellers who won't provide pics when asked for them, everyone has a camera!


Or, if they sell on some else's behalf then the actual condition of the bag can be a bit of a surprise, too....


----------



## Shuv

ksuromax said:


> Or, if they sell on some else's behalf then the actual condition of the bag can be a bit of a surprise, too....


You're right. I don't trust the seller. The bill and the serial number i've checked on the web were a sign of seriousness, but i find her attitude too doubtful. I'm gonna look for an other Bbag and request you again with pleasure. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Shuv

I asked some to the seller... she said she have no other pictures...[/QUOTE]



muchstuff said:


> Nothing that I see is screaming "fake" at me but without the proper photos I couldn't definitively say. Please be aware that pictures two and three look like stock photos and not photos of the actual bag. If you do purchase I would suggest you post the required photos after you receive it. Just a comment, I'm always a bit wary of sellers who won't provide pics when asked for them, everyone has a camera!





muchstuff said:


> Nothing that I see is screaming "fake" at me but without the proper photos I couldn't definitively say. Please be aware that pictures two and three look like stock photos and not photos of the actual bag. If you do purchase I would suggest you post the required photos after you receive it. Just a comment, I'm always a bit wary of sellers who won't provide pics when asked for them, everyone has a camera!





Shuv said:


> Yes, i've noticed that she posted pics downloaded on the web for the second and the third one. I don't understand why she doesnt want or cannot take other pics... Furthermore, she's aggressive when i ask some questions. I've bought one Chanel six monthes ago. The communication with the seller was excellente and the bag is authentic. I won't purchase, obviously (i'm a bit disappointed but i don't think she's serious...) Many thanks for your prompt reply and your good advices.





Shuv said:


> You're right. I don't trust the seller. The bill and the serial number i've checked on the web were a sign of seriousness, but i find her attit
> 
> 
> 
> muchstuff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing that I see is screaming "fake" at me but without the proper photos I couldn't definitively say. Please be aware that pictures two and three look like stock photos and not photos of the actual bag. If you do purchase I would suggest you post the required photos after you receive it. Just a comment, I'm always a bit wary of sellers who won't provide pics when asked for them, everyone has a camera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shuv said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. I don't trust the seller. The bill and the serial number i've checked on the web were a sign of seriousness, but i find her attitude too doubtful. I'm gonna look for an other Bbag and request you again with pleasure. Thanks a lot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muchstuff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing that I see is screaming "fake" at me but without the proper photos I couldn't definitively say. Please be aware that pictures two and three look like stock photos and not photos of the actual bag. If you do purchase I would suggest you post the required photos after you receive it. Just a comment, I'm always a bit wary of sellers who won't provide pics when asked for them, everyone has a camera!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: For example, i asked her for the height of the handles, she told me that she didn't know (!!!)Have you read the description of the item? She says only that the bag is sold with the bill! She doesn't even indicate the dimensions! I had to ask her for them!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## muchstuff

Shuv said:


> Yes, i've noticed that she posted pics downloaded on the web for the second and the third one. I don't understand why she doesnt want or cannot take other pics... Furthermore, she's aggressive when i ask some questions. I've bought one Chanel six monthes ago. The communication with the seller was excellente and the bag is authentic. I won't purchase, obviously (i'm a bit disappointed but i don't think she's serious...) Many thanks for your prompt reply and your good advices.


I think you're making a wise decision, there are lots of lovely bags out there with sellers that are easier to work with!


----------



## naomiara

muchstuff said:


> Sorry for the delay, kids were home for the weekend...I think it looks fine, I don't know if Jira has already answered you or not, perhaps she can also take a look!


Thank you very much! I was pretty sure it was authentic, but i wanted to confirm with a pro  
Have a nice day!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

naomiara said:


> Thank you very much! I was pretty sure it was authentic, but i wanted to confirm with a pro
> Have a nice day!


Hardly a pro but glad I could help!


----------



## JamieLM

Hi, I'd greatly appreciate help in authenticating this bag. Please let me know any addition info/photos you need! Thank you SO much in advance 

Item Name: AUTH BALENCIAGA BLACK CROSSBODY BAG PURSE EUC
Item Number: 222333601134
Seller ID: favorite-addiction
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-BALENC...601134?hash=item33c41d856e:g:hEgAAOSw-0xYQeGx


----------



## nai2012

muchstuff said:


> You're missing several of the pics needed, please see the link below...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


Sorry see below still awaiting back of zip


----------



## nai2012

nai2012 said:


> Sorry see below still awaiting back of zip


----------



## peachyapple

Hi everyone  would love some help authenticating this bag. Sorry they aren't the best lighting. It's nighttime here and I just received the bag. Thanks in advance!!

Classic town in black


----------



## Anna487

Hi, Everyone! Would love some help authenticating this bag. I'm new to Balenciaga. Thanks!

Classic city

View media item 1366View media item 1367View media item 1368View media item 1369View media item 1370View media item 1371View media item 1372View media item 1373


----------



## MisterMiYagi

muchstuff said:


> Hi, you're missing some of the required pics, see link below. All pics must be close and clear please .
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


Hopefully this is sufficient, otherwise I will have to borrow a better camera from someone  or take some lessons...

https://1drv.ms/f/s!AvSTkp3m2ln9gfVpHuEnxmtOMtk1ZA


----------



## edzmaya

muchstuff said:


> Your link isn't opening up to any particular bag (at least for me...)


Thanks muchstuff. Yeah, the bag got delisted already. Maybe I'll find another one next time.


----------



## RBV

Hi! Could you pls. Authenticate this Balenciaga bag. Thanks in advance!

Item name: Balenciage bag
Seller id: ffacebook seller


----------



## nanad

Hi everyone,
I really need help before I make the payment. is this balenciaga classic city in black is authentic. I believe its an old bag because of the appearance and the serial number is ending with v. hope to get the opinion very soon. tq so much


----------



## nanad

muchstuff said:


> I knew a gal who had a consignment shop and touched up bags with nail polish ...I found a post where saira thought the last year for covered hardware was 2010. This says it's an H tag which is S/S 2014...can anyone verify when they last made covered hardware? A mini City with covered hardware?


Hi,i just trying to find out about covered hardware. the balenciaga classic mini city in 2014 got the rubber covered. here I share the link for your reference
www.spottedfashion.com/2013/11/11/balenciaga-holiday-2014-bags-available-at-mytheresa/#prettyPhoto


----------



## muchstuff

nanad said:


> Hi,i just trying to find out about covered hardware. the balenciaga classic mini city in 2014 got the rubber covered. here I share the link for your reference
> www.spottedfashion.com/2013/11/11/balenciaga-holiday-2014-bags-available-at-mytheresa/#prettyPhoto


Thanks for this, looks like a limited edition then!


----------



## muchstuff

nanad said:


> Hi everyone,
> I really need help before I make the payment. is this balenciaga classic city in black is authentic. I believe its an old bag because of the appearance and the serial number is ending with v. hope to get the opinion very soon. tq so much


It appears to be a genuine S/S 07 bag in my opinion.


----------



## hedur

Hello Authenticators!  Could you kindly give your opinion on this bag?  I'm hoping the photos the seller provided with suffice but, if not, please let me know and I will request better ones.  Thank you!

Item Name: Balenciaga Part time bag Galet GSH 2009 NWT!
Item Number: 302161121854
Seller ID: jaybird813
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...121854?hash=item465a34d23e:g:kaEAAOSw5cNYSdgS


----------



## muchstuff

MisterMiYagi said:


> Hopefully this is sufficient, otherwise I will have to borrow a better camera from someone  or take some lessons...
> 
> https://1drv.ms/f/s!AvSTkp3m2ln9gfVpHuEnxmtOMtk1ZA


I'm not as well-versed on the newer tags but it appears OK to me.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

RBV said:


> Hi! Could you pls. Authenticate this Balenciaga bag. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: Balenciage bag
> Seller id: ffacebook seller


Authentic in my opinion, 2010 calfskin limited edition in cracquele finish.


----------



## muchstuff

hedur said:


> Hello Authenticators!  Could you kindly give your opinion on this bag?  I'm hoping the photos the seller provided with suffice but, if not, please let me know and I will request better ones.  Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Part time bag Galet GSH 2009 NWT!
> Item Number: 302161121854
> Seller ID: jaybird813
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...121854?hash=item465a34d23e:g:kaEAAOSw5cNYSdgS


Please see the link below for the pics needed, the identifying characteristics aren't clear enough in the pics provided.

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## muchstuff

peachyapple said:


> Hi everyone  would love some help authenticating this bag. Sorry they aren't the best lighting. It's nighttime here and I just received the bag. Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Classic town in black
> 
> View attachment 3543461
> View attachment 3543462
> View attachment 3543463
> View attachment 3543464
> View attachment 3543465
> View attachment 3543466
> View attachment 3543468
> View attachment 3543469
> View attachment 3543470



It appears OK to me, sorry I'm not that experienced with the newest tags.


----------



## muchstuff

Anna487 said:


> Hi, Everyone! Would love some help authenticating this bag. I'm new to Balenciaga. Thanks!
> 
> Classic city
> 
> View media item 1366View media item 1367View media item 1368View media item 1369View media item 1370View media item 1371View media item 1372View media item 1373


Again, have to say I'm not that experienced with the newest tags but it appears OK to me.


----------



## Birkis

K
	

		
			
		

		
	



Please help me authenticate this one! ☺️


----------



## peachyapple

muchstuff said:


> It appears OK to me, sorry I'm not that experienced with the newest tags.


Thank you! Super excited to wear it out


----------



## muchstuff

Birkis said:


> View attachment 3544893
> View attachment 3544892
> View attachment 3544891
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544890
> 
> Please help me authenticate this one! ☺️


Can you post a pic of the rivet and the back of the zipper head?


----------



## Birkis

Birkis said:


> View attachment 3544893
> View attachment 3544892
> View attachment 3544891
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544890





muchstuff said:


> Can you post a pic of the rivet and the back of the zipper head?


unfortunately these are the only pictures I have...


----------



## Birkis

muchstuff said:


> Can you post a pic of the rivet and the back of the zipper head?


----------



## muchstuff

Birkis said:


> View attachment 3544893
> View attachment 3544892
> View attachment 3544891
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544890
> 
> Please help me authenticate this one! ☺️


The tag and the bale look good to me but I can't say definitively without the other pics. If you purchase you can post them with a link to the existing pics. (Or you could ask the seller for more pics!) Here's an article on the sahara Velo (I have a sahara Twiggy and the colour of your tag looks very much the same as my bag).
http://kbl.typepad.com/articlesofclothing/2010/02/label-watch-balenciaga-sahara-handbags.html

Edit, just saw your other pic. The rivet and the smaller zipper head look good IMO, the larger zipper's too blurry to see well.


----------



## Birkis

muchstuff said:


> The tag and the bale look good to me but I can't say definitively without the other pics. If you purchase you can post them with a link to the existing pics. (Or you could ask the seller for more pics!) Here's an article on the sahara Velo (I have a sahara Twiggy and the colour of your tag looks very much the same as my bag).
> http://kbl.typepad.com/articlesofclothing/2010/02/label-watch-balenciaga-sahara-handbags.html
> 
> Edit, just saw your other pic. The rivet and the smaller zipper head look good IMO, the larger zipper's too blurry to see well.


Thanks a lot! I love the color, so this is great ☺️


----------



## nanad

But one question here is, is it normal the rubber covered getting off/became faded?


----------



## muchstuff

nanad said:


> But one question here is, is it normal the rubber covered getting off/became faded?


The  earlier covered hardware wasn't rubberized as far as I know, it was leather. And yes, the studs, since they sit higher on the bag, tend to wear more quickly. Look at almost any giant covered hardware bag and unless it has barely been carried, the studs show wear.


----------



## bevw56

Hello
Please can you give your advice on this bag?

Thank you in advance

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BALENCIAG...d35721c&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=302156987747


----------



## bevw56

Hello

Please can you help me with this one?
Thank you
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Purple-Ba...eb81220&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=302156987747


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

bevw56 said:


> Hello
> Please can you give your advice on this bag?
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BALENCIAGA-PARIS-N0180Y-115748-Womens-handbag-bag-top-quality-leather-genuine/262748556051?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=2&asc=38661&meid=6199184d59434a01860d04b05d35721c&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=302156987747


Not authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

bevw56 said:


> Hello
> 
> Please can you help me with this one?
> Thank you
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Purple-Balenciaga-Leather-Handbag-well-used/322351540144?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=2&asc=38661&meid=a45d80bf4a9e4ec1a7515d18feb81220&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=302156987747


Sorry, not authentic in my opinion here as well.


----------



## bevw56

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, not authentic in my opinion here as well.


Thank you 
Merry Christmas !


----------



## muchstuff

Thanks, you too!


----------



## ponypie

Hi experts! Please help to have a look at this bag? The year card says it's from s/s2006 but the rivets are unnotched...

Thanks!

Item name: blue chèvre twiggy
Item number: 142207893984
Seller's name: dianheddaeu-0
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/142207893984?redirect=mobile


----------



## xNadx

Hello, if someone could give an opinion on this I would be grateful  

Item Name: balenciaga genuine city handbag baby blue
Item Number: 162279518073
Seller ID: ritana75
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga-...%3Aef545b2c1580a548a1bd7991ffde9663%7Ciid%3A9


----------



## muchstuff

ponypie said:


> Hi experts! Please help to have a look at this bag? The year card says it's from s/s2006 but the rivets are unnotched...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Item name: blue chèvre twiggy
> Item number: 142207893984
> Seller's name: dianheddaeu-0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/142207893984?redirect=mobile


I see the paper tag as S/S 2005 not 2006, and in that season the notching was inconsistent so unnotched rivets is a possibility. I'd like a clearer pic of the leather tag front, but in my opinion it looks fine, maybe an 05 teal? Or indigo?


----------



## muchstuff

xNadx said:


> Hello, if someone could give an opinion on this I would be grateful
> 
> Item Name: balenciaga genuine city handbag baby blue
> Item Number: 162279518073
> Seller ID: ritana75
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga-Genuine-City-Handbag-Baby-Blue-/162279518073?hash=item25c89cef79:gJ8AAOSwImRYKLtE&_trkparms=pageci%3Ae2acf140-bfd6-11e6-ad01-74dbd180cec2%7Cparentrq%3Aef545b2c1580a548a1bd7991ffde9663%7Ciid%3A9


What I see looks good but you're missing some pics needed for authentication. Please see the bottom of this post for the link listing the required photos.


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> I see the paper tag as S/S 2005 not 2006, and in that season the notching was inconsistent so unnotched rivets is a possibility. I'd like a clearer pic of the leather tag front, but in my opinion it looks fine, maybe an 05 teal? Or indigo?


05 teal imo..


----------



## muchstuff

Thanks aalinne!


----------



## LostInBal

Birkis said:


> View attachment 3544893
> View attachment 3544892
> View attachment 3544891
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544890
> 
> Please help me authenticate this one! ☺️


Looks authentic to me


----------



## hedur

hedur said:


> Hello Authenticators!  Could you kindly give your opinion on this bag?  I'm hoping the photos the seller provided with suffice but, if not, please let me know and I will request better ones.  Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Part time bag Galet GSH 2009 NWT!
> Item Number: 302161121854
> Seller ID: jaybird813
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...121854?hash=item465a34d23e:g:kaEAAOSw5cNYSdgS





muchstuff said:


> Please see the link below for the pics needed, the identifying characteristics aren't clear enough in the pics provided.



I requested clearer pics and a bale pic was added (the only one that was missing). I'm posting the pics here with zoomed in versions.  I'd be very grateful if an expert could chime in.  Thanks!!












Continued in another post....


----------



## LostInBal

hedur said:


> I requested clearer pics and a bale pic was added (the only one that was missing). I'm posting the pics here with zoomed in versions.  I'd be very grateful if an expert could chime in.  Thanks!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546123
> View attachment 3546124
> 
> View attachment 3546125
> 
> View attachment 3546126
> 
> View attachment 3546133
> 
> 
> Continued in another post....


Wow, authentic and brand new!!


----------



## hedur

hedur said:


> Continued in another post....













There are a few more pics, including front and back shots in natural light, on the auction page:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...121854?hash=item465a34d23e:g:kaEAAOSw5cNYSdgS

Thanks again for your time!


----------



## hedur

aalinne_72 said:


> Wow, authentic and brand new!!



Thank you, *aalinne*!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ponypie

aalinne_72 said:


> 05 teal imo..



Thanks muchstuff and aalinne!! Sorry... my dodgy eyes


----------



## anthrosphere

Please authenticate this beauty for me. I really want to place a bid but I need to make sure it's safe. Thanks.

Item Name:  BALENCIAGA Magenta Purple Pink City Regular Hardware Rare Classic !
Item Number: 262758792956
Seller ID: annushka64
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Magenta-Purple-Pink-City-Bag-Regular-Hardware-Rare-Classic-/262758792956


----------



## muchstuff

anthrosphere said:


> Please authenticate this beauty for me. I really want to place a bid but I need to make sure it's safe. Thanks.
> 
> Item Name:  BALENCIAGA Magenta Purple Pink City Regular Hardware Rare Classic !
> Item Number: 262758792956
> Seller ID: annushka64
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Magenta-Purple-Pink-City-Bag-Regular-Hardware-Rare-Classic-/262758792956


Missing a pic of the back of the tag but from what I can see in the pics it's authentic in my opinion. If you ask for a pic of the tag back please post it and link to this post.


----------



## anthrosphere

muchstuff said:


> Missing a pic of the back of the tag but from what I can see in the pics it's authentic in my opinion. If you ask for a pic of the tag back please post it and link to this post.



Here you go!


----------



## muchstuff

Looks good to me .


----------



## nanad

muchstuff said:


> The  earlier covered hardware wasn't rubberized as far as I know, it was leather. And yes, the studs, since they sit higher on the bag, tend to wear more quickly. Look at almost any giant covered hardware bag and unless it has barely been carried, the studs show wear.


So,did u think it is fake orand authentic


muchstuff said:


> The  earlier covered hardware wasn't rubberized as far as I know, it was leather. And yes, the studs, since they sit higher on the bag, tend to wear more quickly. Look at almost any giant covered hardware bag and unless it has barely been carried, the studs show wear.


So what


muchstuff said:


> The  earlier covered hardware wasn't rubberized as far as I know, it was leather. And yes, the studs, since they sit higher on the bag, tend to wear more quickly. Look at almost any giant covered hardware bag and unless it has barely been carried, the studs show wear.


So what do you think?is it authentic or not?should I post back the photos to get opinion?


----------



## nanad

Hello @muchstuff . I think its better for me to post the pictures of balenciaga mini city rubber covered again as I need the confirmation again. attached also the website link that I share with u before. The website link is actually only as reference for the real one. It's not the website that I use to purchased the mini BB. I should get the answer before I pay bcoz I don't want to be regret if it is fake. of course i'm not going to pay much for fake item. thanks again.
www.spottedfashion.com/2013/11/11/balenciaga-holiday-2014-bags-available-at-mytheresa/


----------



## muchstuff

anthrosphere said:


> Here you go!


Sorry, my reply didn't link...looks good in my opinion.


----------



## anthrosphere

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, my reply didn't link...looks good in my opinion.



Thanks again Muchstuff! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## muchstuff

nanad said:


> Hello @muchstuff . I think its better for me to post the pictures of balenciaga mini city rubber covered again as I need the confirmation again. attached also the website link that I share with u before. The website link is actually only as reference for the real one. It's not the website that I use to purchased the mini BB. I should get the answer before I pay bcoz I don't want to be regret if it is fake. of course i'm not going to pay much for fake item. thanks again.
> www.spottedfashion.com/2013/11/11/balenciaga-holiday-2014-bags-available-at-mytheresa/


I'm afraid I can't authenticate this bag. PikaboICU felt it was not authentic. I don't know enough about the rubberized bags to tell if the finish on that bag looks authentic or not. Based on a conversation about a rubberized mini Pom some time ago, the general consensus was that the entire bag had a rubberized finish not just the studs, which did in fact make the leather surface look different but I don't have enough experience with these particular bags. Sorry!


----------



## LostInBal

anthrosphere said:


> Please authenticate this beauty for me. I really want to place a bid but I need to make sure it's safe. Thanks.
> 
> Item Name:  BALENCIAGA Magenta Purple Pink City Regular Hardware Rare Classic !
> Item Number: 262758792956
> Seller ID: annushka64
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Magenta-Purple-Pink-City-Bag-Regular-Hardware-Rare-Classic-/262758792956


It's a 08 pale magenta


----------



## jnguyen6

Hi, could you pls authenticate the the following (TIA!):
Item Name: Balenciaga City Bag
Item #: 222342429491
Seller ID: ilive4shopping
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...-Poussin-W-Giant-Silver-hardware/222342429491


----------



## JamieLM

Hi! Any help authenticating this bag would be greatly appreciated. thank you so so much!!!!

Item Name: Balenciaga Black Leather Classic Hip Crossbody Bag
Item Number: 100-9691
Seller ID: A second chance couture
Link: https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/han...ovPeYwcpVvQBUVq7p1Oh7lbQbOT6gtAgcMaArL18P8HAQ


----------



## nanad

muchstuff said:


> I'm afraid I can't authenticate this bag. PikaboICU felt it was not authentic. I don't know enough about the rubberized bags to tell if the finish on that bag looks authentic or not. Based on a conversation about a rubberized mini Pom some time ago, the general consensus was that the entire bag had a rubberized finish not just the studs, which did in fact make the leather surface look different but I don't have enough experience with these particular bags. Sorry!





muchstuff said:


> I'm afraid I can't authenticate this bag. PikaboICU felt it was not authentic. I don't know enough about the rubberized bags to tell if the finish on that bag looks authentic or not. Based on a conversation about a rubberized mini Pom some time ago, the general consensus was that the entire bag had a rubberized finish not just the studs, which did in fact make the leather surface look different but I don't have enough experience with these particular bags. Sorry!


Anyone can help me??? @PikaboICU ??


----------



## ebsg

I am unfamiliar with the metal edge cities.  Can someone tell me if this is a normal tag?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Rheajayde

Hello!
Can someone confirm this bag for me? I have purchased and received it now. It looks good as a 2010 cypress?
Cheers!


----------



## Lilie_lala85

Hi could you please help me with this balenciaga.. thanks
Item name:  balenciaga classic city antracite color
Item number : 115748.1202.11.002123
Thank heaps!


----------



## lightasafeather

Hi there, I purchased this *Balenciaga Travel Wallet*. It did not come with any of its cards/dustbag, I bought it used (from TRR). I was wanting to know if it's indeed authentic, if so I will keep, if not I will be returning. Thank you tons in advance for any help/info that you can provide me...


----------



## muchstuff

lightasafeather said:


> Hi there, I purchased this *Balenciaga Travel Wallet*. It did not come with any of its cards/dustbag, I bought it used (from TRR). I was wanting to know if it's indeed authentic, if so I will keep, if not I will be returning. Thank you tons in advance for any help/info that you can provide me...
> 
> View attachment 3549123
> View attachment 3549122
> View attachment 3549124
> View attachment 3549125
> View attachment 3549126
> View attachment 3549127


Sorry I'm not familiar with Bal SLGs...


----------



## muchstuff

ebsg said:


> I am unfamiliar with the metal edge cities.  Can someone tell me if this is a normal tag?


Don't quote me on this, but I remember having a conversation about the fact that these tags would be really difficult to authenticate once the silver/gold wore off the tag (I think these tags came out when the new gold/silver hardware launched, and that the colour of the tag printing matched the hardware). Can anyone who owns a metal edge bag with the new gold or silver hardware weigh in on this?










[/QUOTE]


----------



## muchstuff

jnguyen6 said:


> Hi, could you pls authenticate the the following (TIA!):
> Item Name: Balenciaga City Bag
> Item #: 222342429491
> Seller ID: ilive4shopping
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...-Poussin-W-Giant-Silver-hardware/222342429491


Hi, the link is missing the required pics, please see below for the link re: photos necessary.


----------



## JamieLM

JamieLM said:


> Hi! Any help authenticating this bag would be greatly appreciated. thank you so so much!!!!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Black Leather Classic Hip Crossbody Bag
> Item Number: 100-9691
> Seller ID: A second chance couture
> Link: https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/han...ovPeYwcpVvQBUVq7p1Oh7lbQbOT6gtAgcMaArL18P8HAQ



Here is another link to the bag on an additional site: https://www.asecondchanceresale.com/balenciaga-black-classic-hip-crossbody-bag.html

Thank you again in advanced for help authenticating!!


----------



## ms p

Hi, can someone advice me the color of the bag? Is it AW15?


----------



## lightasafeather

Is there anybody familiar with this style here and could you help? Thanks much in advance. 


lightasafeather said:


> Hi there, I purchased this *Balenciaga Travel Wallet*. It did not come with any of its cards/dustbag, I bought it used (from TRR). I was wanting to know if it's indeed authentic, if so I will keep, if not I will be returning. Thank you tons in advance for any help/info that you can provide me...
> 
> View attachment 3549123
> View attachment 3549122
> View attachment 3549124
> View attachment 3549125
> View attachment 3549126
> View attachment 3549127


----------



## anthrosphere

Please help with authentication:

Item name: Balenciaga Whistle

Item number: 172416984059

Seller: meehyun3385

https://www.ebay.com/itm/172416984059


----------



## jnguyen6

muchstuff said:


> Hi, the link is missing the required pics, please see below for the link re: photos necessary.



#3402 

Hope this is sufficient. Seller is having trouble understanding what pix I'm asking for. Thanks!


----------



## Clara0392

Hello everyone,

Could you please help me to authenticate this bag ?

Item name : BALENCIAGA CITY GIANT PART TIME
Item no: 2010 1 173084 D941G

Thanks a lot !

Remain at your disposal for any additional pictures.


----------



## mmd1313

Morning Clara0392
Missing straight on shots of the back of the tag showing the serial number, bale shot taken flat  Once you get these, resubmit your request & some one will help you out


----------



## mmd1313

Morning Mrs P
Please see my link for the required pictures needed for authentication.  Once you have these, resubmit your request & some one will help you out.


----------



## mmd1313

Morning JamieLM
None of these pictures help.  Please see my link for the required pictures and resubmit your request when you get them


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ebsg

muchstuff said:


> Don't quote me on this, but I remember having a conversation about the fact that these tags would be really difficult to authenticate once the silver/gold wore off the tag (I think these tags came out when the new gold/silver hardware launched, and that the colour of the tag printing matched the hardware). Can anyone who owns a metal edge bag with the new gold or silver hardware weigh in on this?


[/QUOTE]
Thank you muchstuff. I went to neimans and checked out their metallic edge bags. Some have the metallic printing so I guess it is something that balenciaga did. Not sure why the bags all have different tags. Anyone else have an opinion?


----------



## anthrosphere

anthrosphere said:


> Please help with authentication:
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Whistle
> 
> Item number: 172416984059
> 
> Seller: meehyun3385
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/172416984059



Please authenticate this for me. Thanks....


----------



## muchstuff

Thank you muchstuff. I went to neimans and checked out their metallic edge bags. Some have the metallic printing so I guess it is something that balenciaga did. Not sure why the bags all have different tags. Anyone else have an opinion?[/QUOTE]
Tags have changed from time to time, the silver and gold embossed tags were introduced along with the new silver and gold hardware, which replaced the classic brass HW.


----------



## muchstuff

Clara0392 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Could you please help me to authenticate this bag ?
> 
> Item name : BALENCIAGA CITY GIANT PART TIME
> Item no: 2010 1 173084 D941G
> 
> Thanks a lot !
> 
> Remain at your disposal for any additional pictures.


I know mmd1313 asked for more pics...I have doubts that this bag is authentic so please do supply the pics she mentioned.


----------



## muchstuff

Rheajayde said:


> Hello!
> Can someone confirm this bag for me? I have purchased and received it now. It looks good as a 2010 cypress?
> Cheers!
> View attachment 3548772
> View attachment 3548773
> View attachment 3548765
> View attachment 3548766
> View attachment 3548767
> View attachment 3548768
> View attachment 3548769
> View attachment 3548770


It appears to be authentic to me although it would be nice if the pics were bigger...


----------



## ploype

Please help authenticate this wallet
Item name : Balenciaga Metallic Edge Money Flap wallet midnight blue
Item no. : 282288708463
Seller : dreamsnscents
https://www.ebay.com/itm/282288708463

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Giant21Lover

Hello Authenticator's, can you help me with this balenciaga city in anthracite?
It's from a consignmentshop.
I hope it works with the image shack link. I put all the received pics in an album.


----------



## brooklyn13

New to this, need help. Please authenticate.
Item name: Rare Balenciaga Mid Afternoon Bag
Item number:
122270669178
Site:ebay
Seller:yoonyong0110
Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Balenz...669178?hash=item1c77e6597a:g:OpAAAOSw7XZXg~j1
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Giant21Lover

Giant21Lover said:


> Hello Authenticator's, can you help me with this balenciaga city in anthracite?
> It's from a consignmentshop.
> I hope it works with the image shack link. I put all the received pics in an album.
> View attachment 3551757
> View attachment 3551758
> View attachment 3551759
> View attachment 3551760
> View attachment 3551761
> View attachment 3551762
> View attachment 3551763
> View attachment 3551764
> View attachment 3551765
> View attachment 3551766


Hi lovely ladies,
I will only be in New York til Thursday and fly back to Germany this week.
I hope someone can take a look at the screenshot til I wasn't able to copy the link with my phone.
Thank you so much in advance


----------



## ploype

Please authenticate this wallet
Item name : Balenciaga Metallic Edge Money Flap midnight blue
Item no . : 272490760964
Seller : dreamsnscents

https://www.ebay.com/itm/272490760964


----------



## apple33

Hello! I've recently purchased this bag? Can you please tell me if it's authentic?
(The quality of the pictures is not fantastic, sorry :-/)
Thanks!


----------



## Giant21Lover

FridaRosendal said:


> Hi, this is authentic [emoji2] Gorgeous bag!


Thanks! 
Don't wanna be rude or something, but I thought it is only allowed to authenticate as a authenticator or with a lot of postings...


----------



## yph

Hi all, I recently bought a mini city (in violet prune) at Reebonz. I already received the item but I have questions about its authenticity due to 2 reasons: 1) the bag is actually able to stand while it's empty but I've heard that authentic bags will not be able to stand because the leather is so soft (not sure if this is because it's a mini city? Since it's smaller and might be easier to stand? Or maybe it's because this is new?) and 2) the item came with all the cards but the original tag was not on the bag; the bag only had the Reebonz tag.

This is my first Balenciaga purchase and any help would be greatly appreciated!

Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Silver Mini City
Link: https://www.reebonz.com/us/balenciaga/bags/balenciaga-classic-silver-mini-city-1310299

P.S. The lighting makes the color look off but the bag looks really close to the picture at Reebonz website under natural light.


----------



## muchstuff

FridaRosendal said:


> Hi, this is authentic  Gorgeous bag!


Hi and welcome. TPF dictates that authenticators have a minimum of 500 posts...I know it may not reflect on your knowledge of the brand, but it's a rule of the forum.


----------



## hedur

Hello authenticators,  I'd love to be able to purchase this orange brulee work but because the bag isn't returnable and Vestiaire has let through fakes in the past, I wanted to be extra careful.  I shared the link of photos needed for authentication with the seller and it took Vestiaire two days (!!) to approve and post the additional photos.  Unfortunately, the bale and front buckles are missing.  If someone can authenticate...great!  If not, I'll ask for the photos again...

Thank you for your time!!

Item Name: "BALENCIAGA Brown Leather Handbag Work"
Item Number: 928085
Seller ID: CARMEN (Spain)
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-handbag-work-balenciaga-928085.shtml


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Giant21Lover

muchstuff said:


> Hi and welcome. TPF dictates that authenticators have a minimum of 500 posts...I know it may not reflect on your knowledge of the brand, but it's a rule of the forum.


Ok good, so I was kinda right.
Thank you so much muchstuff 
What do you think about the antracite gsh city I posted?


----------



## tawtawin

Please Authenticate this Balenciaga Motorcycle.
And anyone can estimate the released year of this bag.

Thank you very much for your kind.
Appreciated.


----------



## muchstuff

Giant21Lover said:


> Ok good, so I was kinda right.
> Thank you so much muchstuff
> What do you think about the antracite gsh city I posted?


I don't see anything that's screaming fake, but the pics are too small for me to really see detail, sorry!


----------



## apple33

Anyone? Thanks!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3553427
View attachment 3553428
View attachment 3553429
View attachment 3553431
View attachment 3553432
View attachment 3553433


----------



## Giant21Lover

muchstuff said:


> I don't see anything that's screaming fake, but the pics are too small for me to really see detail, sorry!


https://imageshack.us/i/pmv4mhMlj[IMG]
[URL]https://imageshack.us/i/plw0d7Jxj[/URL]
[URL]https://imageshack.us/i/pmwKFWzBj[/URL]
[URL]https://imageshack.us/i/po1Pja6pj[/URL]
[URL]https://imageshack.us/i/pmv4mhMlj[/URL]
[URL]https://imageshack.us/i/poWFmkgVj[/URL]
I hope it works. The album is public.
I forgot how to link the whole album.
Thanks so much...


----------



## Giant21Lover

https://imageshack.us/i/poWFmkgVj


----------



## Giant21Lover

muchstuff said:


> I don't see anything that's screaming fake, but the pics are too small for me to really see detail, sorry!


https://imageshack.us/i/pmv4mhMlj[URL]

[URL]https://imageshack.us/i/plw0d7Jxj

https://imageshack.us/i/pmwKFWzBj

https://imageshack.us/i/po1Pja6pj

https://imageshack.us/i/pmv4mhMlj

https://imageshack.us/i/poWFmkgVj

I hope it works. The album is public.
I forgot how to link the whole album.
Thanks so much  ♡☆♡
So sorry it did not work the way I wanted...


----------



## Linls

Hello authenticators, I'd like to know if this ''le dix'' is fake. I've already bought it (it's kind late I know), I just wanna feel better if it's a real one. It has a code, it's 332219H528147, and it's ''made in italy''. Thank you very much and best wishs 
Item Name: "BALENCIAGA LE DIX"
Item Number: 5279175
Seller ID: LINE B222175 
Link: http://www.videdressing.com/sacs-a-main-en-cuir/balenciaga/p-5279175.html


----------



## Rn0712

Please authenticate this! i been looking for a blue balenciaga for a while and am interested in this one!
item name: 100% Authentic BALENCIAGA Blue Lambskin Leather Classic Medium (Motorcycle Bag)
number: 152363295793
seller: djtommyhk1984
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152363295793?ul_noapp=true

awaiting pics from the back of the rivets but so far what do you think? seller says it comes with box and dustbag. i believe he said the tassels are torn?
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAwMFg3NTA=/z/DZkAAOSw5cNYW5yJ/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F
http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/ALgAAOSw5cNYOVL9/s-l1600.jpg
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAwMFg3NTA=/z/4zEAAOSw5cNYW6HM/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAwMFg3NTA=/z/0DoAAOSw241YW6Ji/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAwMFg3NTA=/z/0H0AAOSwNE5YW51g/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAwMFg3NTA=/z/M20AAOSw5cNYW51h/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAwMFg3NTA=/z/pCoAAOSwux5YW5yK/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAwMFg3NTA=/z/C4oAAOSwA3dYW5yJ/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAwMFg3NTA=/z/fvUAAOSwo4pYW6ii/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAwMFg3NTA=/z/1sUAAOSw6DtYW6ii/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAwMFg3NTA=/z/8LsAAOSwnHZYW6hC/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F


----------



## mmd1313

Morning Rn0712
Looks good so far but we really need to see a straight & close up shot of the back of the serial plate, rivet & bale taken just like my example.  Please ask seller for these & repost when you get them


----------



## mmd1313

Morning Linls
I can't tell you about the site but if you submit pictures of the purse you want authenticated, some one will help you out.


----------



## Rn0712

mmd1313 said:


> Morning Rn0712
> Looks good so far but we really need to see a straight & close up shot of the back of the serial plate, rivet & bale taken just like my example.  Please ask seller for these & repost when you get them



http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMTk5/z/EDIAAOSwo4pYXEtk/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMTk5/z/JZYAAOSwux5YXEtk/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F


----------



## Giant21Lover

Giant21Lover said:


> https://imageshack.us/i/pmv4mhMlj[URL]
> 
> [URL]https://imageshack.us/i/plw0d7Jxj
> 
> https://imageshack.us/i/pmwKFWzBj
> 
> https://imageshack.us/i/po1Pja6pj
> 
> https://imageshack.us/i/pmv4mhMlj
> 
> https://imageshack.us/i/poWFmkgVj
> 
> I hope it works. The album is public.
> I forgot how to link the whole album.
> Thanks so much  ♡☆♡
> So sorry it did not work the way I wanted...


Sadly I will be leaving the United States tomorrow. And I don't wanna buy a fake.
But I just have the mobile phone with me and there was no other way to copy the links from imageshack. And if I want to upload the pictures from my phone the app says they are to big.
But I think there are not a lot people for authentication online the last week.
Happy Holidays


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hi everyone! Happy holidays! Wondering if this bag is authentic. Please advise!

Items: balenciaga motorcycle bag

Seller: Natalie

Link:
https://item.mercari.com/gl/m581899003/

Also wondering if all the original accessories are included. Thank you!!


----------



## Addiex

Item name: BALENCIAGA MINI PAPIER A4 ZIP AROUND TOTE
Item number: BAL42127
Site: The RealReal
Item link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-mini-papier-a4-zip-around-tote-3

Hello Authenticators.
Can you please authenticate this bag, thank you.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## elevenxten

Item name: balenciaga city 

Item : don't know

Site: ****** 









The bag looks too shiny and the leather feels so thin, I purchased from her about 2-3 months ago and used it for the first time today.


----------



## CarolineN

Hi everyone and merry Christmas!

I bought a Balenciage bag on internet and would like to have your opinion because I'm not sure of it's a real or fake. 
Can you please see my photos and tell me if it's a real Balenciaga bag or not? 

Thanks for your help, I appreciate


----------



## muchstuff

CarolineN said:


> Hi everyone and merry Christmas!
> 
> I bought a Balenciage bag on internet and would like to have your opinion because I'm not sure of it's a real or fake.
> Can you please see my photos and tell me if it's a real Balenciaga bag or not?
> 
> Thanks for your help, I appreciate


Not authentic I'm afraid, sorry!


----------



## CarolineN

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic I'm afraid, sorry!


Thank you Muchstuff for your quick reply. I was so happy to have my first Balenciaga bag but now it seems to be a fake one.
How can you recognize it?
Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

CarolineN said:


> Thank you Muchstuff for your quick reply. I was so happy to have my first Balenciaga bag but now it seems to be a fake one.
> How can you recognize it?
> Thanks


We don't go into great detail regarding the reasons we feel a bag is not authentic so as not to help the fakers, but there are quite a few fake "C" tags and this style of fake tag is around a lot. Also, the hardware on this bag wasn't made in 2005, which is the date the tag indicates. Feel free to post here prior to purchasing, there are some great pre-loved bags out there, although we're a bit short of authenticators at present, especially with it being the Christmas season...


----------



## elevenxten

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic I'm afraid, sorry!



Hi muchstuff, would you mind authenticate my post to see if the bag is real. My post is right before CarolineN's post. Thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

elevenxten said:


> Item name: balenciaga city
> 
> Item : don't know
> 
> Site: ******
> View attachment 3556623
> View attachment 3556624
> View attachment 3556625
> View attachment 3556626
> View attachment 3556627
> View attachment 3556628
> View attachment 3556629
> 
> 
> The bag looks too shiny and the leather feels so thin, I purchased from her about 2-3 months ago and used it for the first time today.


I'm having a hard time reading the tag, particularly the back, so I can't quite make out what year it is, but its a newer tag and bags over the last few years have been quite shiny. There are several threads with info that says they do get more matte with use. Thickness of leather as well varies not only from year to year but bag to bag. I'm not expert on the newer tags but it looks genuine from what I can see and HG Bags is a very reputable place to purchase from.


----------



## byry

Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to Balenciaga in this thread.
> 
> - Please do a search within the thread (use Search this thread located on the top right corner) to check if the item has been reviewed by one of the senior authenticators before posting. Try to put your search term in quotes. For example, instead of searching for 1234567890, search for "1234567890"
> 
> - Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> then attach any photos
> 
> - You cannot post your own auctions. However, should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to defend your own auction if its authenticity is questioned, please do not authenticate your own Bbag.
> 
> - Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> - Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> - Please post link (eg/ #4888 , copy and paste the post number) to the original query when requesting a second opinion or in follow up post.
> 
> - Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> 
> - Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> - Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## byry

Hello there,
would someone be so kind as to authenticate this Balenciaga City Bag on ebay?
Item name: Balenciaga suede City Bag
Item #: 332068699828
Seller Id: Goldie8188
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/332068699825?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Forgive me if I am in error this is my first post in a long time and thank you for your time


----------



## Rn0712

the initial bag i wanted sold can anyone authenticate this one please!
BALENCIAGA Authentic Blue Leather City Satchel Handbag
item number: 272495039200
seller: us2014-thuds
http://www.ebay.com/itm/272495039200?ul_noapp=true

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTQ0MFgxMDgw/z/FDkAAOSwnHZYXw8V/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTQ0MFgxMDgw/z/jB8AAOSw2xRYXw81/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTQ0MFgxMDgw/z/VnAAAOSw44BYXw9T/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTQ0MFgxMDgw/z/utYAAOSw5cNYXw6h/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTQ0MFgxMDgw/z/zPEAAOSw5cNYXw-~/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F
http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/fowAAOSwPCVYBSGP/s-l1600.jpg
http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/jr0AAOSwPCVYBSHe/s-l1600.jpg


----------



## byry

I'm sorry if i posted my question incorrectly. I searched the thread and could not find if the bag had been authenticated before. I have requested better photos from the seller as the current ones are blurry and incomplete for what is needed to authenticate.http://www.ebay.com/itm/balenciaga-Suede-City-Bag-Purse-/332068699825?


----------



## muchstuff

byry said:


> I'm sorry if i posted my question incorrectly. I searched the thread and could not find if the bag had been authenticated before. I have requested better photos from the seller as the current ones are blurry and incomplete for what is needed to authenticate.http://www.ebay.com/itm/balenciaga-Suede-City-Bag-Purse-/332068699825?


HI, yes, the photos on the listing are pretty useless for authentication. If you get better ones please repost.


----------



## muchstuff

apple33 said:


> Hello! I've recently purchased this bag? Can you please tell me if it's authentic?
> (The quality of the pictures is not fantastic, sorry :-/)
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3552908
> View attachment 3552909
> View attachment 3552910
> View attachment 3552911
> View attachment 3552912
> View attachment 3552913
> View attachment 3552914


Sorry, this is not authentic.


----------



## byry

muchstuff said:


> HI, yes, the photos on the listing are pretty useless for authentication. If you get better ones please repost.


ok the seller sent me these. I asked again for more bc these are'nt great either












ge3


----------



## byry

byry said:


> ok the seller sent me these. I asked again for more bc these are'nt great either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ge3


the listing is http://www.ebay.com/itm/332068699825?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
item name: balenciaga suede city bag
item number: 332068699825
seller id: goldie8188

Thank you


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## byry

byry said:


> the listing is http://www.ebay.com/itm/332068699825?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> item name: balenciaga suede city bag
> item number: 332068699825
> seller id: goldie8188
> 
> Thank you


i just got an email from the seller saying her camera is'nt great and the numbers on the tag are too faint to photograph......red flag?


----------



## apple33

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, this is not authentic.



Thanks for your opinion. I feel very unhappy having purchased a fake bag, if you could elaborate a little on why it's fake I would be most grateful?


----------



## Jemaru

Hi, could you please help me authenticate this bag. A friend sold this to my boyfriend and given to me as a gift.. she said she bought it from a US outlet store. I'm having second thoughts because I cannot find a Balenciaga bag with a similar design like this.. thank you!

Item name: Balenciaga Burgundy
Link: none
Photos:


----------



## Giant21Lover

Hi lovely ladies! 
Got this balenciaga city gsh for Christmas and I would like to know if it's genuine.
My boyfriend said he could return it if it's fake or I don't like it.
Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## JenniRaincloud

Hi!  I just bought and received a Balenciaga city bag with giant hardware from ebay and it looks great but something is telling me it's not authentic.  Could anyone tell me if it's authentic?

Item Name: AUTH BALENCIAGA The City tote bag Purse giant Hardware Olive green 
Item Number: 173084200047
Seller ID:  semafororojo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222344907384?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks so much!!!

Jenni


----------



## muchstuff

JenniRaincloud said:


> Hi!  I just bought and received a Balenciaga city bag with giant hardware from ebay and it looks great but something is telling me it's not authentic.  Could anyone tell me if it's authentic?
> 
> Item Name: AUTH BALENCIAGA The City tote bag Purse giant Hardware Olive green
> Item Number: 173084200047
> Seller ID:  semafororojo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222344907384?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much!!!
> 
> Jenni


In my opinion you're correct in your suspicions, I would say it's not authentic.


----------



## Rn0712

Hi would anyone be kind enough to authenticate this. Would like to make an offer if it is authentic 

BALENCIAGA Authentic Blue Leather City Satchel Handbag
item number: 272495039200
seller: us2014-thuds
http://www.ebay.com/itm/272495039200?ul_noapp=true

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTQ0MFgxMDgw/z/FDkAAOSwnHZYXw8V/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTQ0MFgxMDgw/z/jB8AAOSw2xRYXw81/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTQ0MFgxMDgw/z/VnAAAOSw44BYXw9T/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTQ0MFgxMDgw/z/utYAAOSw5cNYXw6h/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTQ0MFgxMDgw/z/zPEAAOSw5cNYXw-~/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F
http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/fowAAOSwPCVYBSGP/s-l1600.jpg
http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/jr0AAOSwPCVYBSHe/s-l1600.jpg


----------



## stacyannvh

Hi! I have an oldskool balenciaga that I am trying to figure out the style name for. It was originally the calcaire color, and I had it dyed black. Can anyone identify? It has extra long handles and a rounded bottom. Thank you!!!


----------



## LostInBal

stacyannvh said:


> Hi! I have an oldskool balenciaga that I am trying to figure out the style name for. It was originally the calcaire color, and I had it dyed black. Can anyone identify? It has extra long handles and a rounded bottom. Thank you!!!


This is the Purse style released in 2004 and discontinued two years later.


----------



## tyranobunny

Hi! I am interested in this Town bag on eBay and was wondering if it's authentic. The seller is a new member on eBay with 0 feedback so I'm a little wary. The title is listed as a city, with metallic hardware but I think she got the styles confused. I'm pretty sure this is the Town. I hope someone can help me authenticate this and correct me if I'm wrong about the style name. Thanks ahead and happy holidays (still)!

Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Classic Metallic Edge City Bag, Black
Item Number: 172438564692
Seller ID: sabrinblattei0
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/172438564692


----------



## muchstuff

Giant21Lover said:


> Hi lovely ladies!
> Got this balenciaga city gsh for Christmas and I would like to know if it's genuine.
> My boyfriend said he could return it if it's fake or I don't like it.
> Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> View attachment 3558319
> View attachment 3558320
> View attachment 3558321
> View attachment 3558322
> View attachment 3558324
> View attachment 3558327
> View attachment 3558329
> View attachment 3558330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT





tyranobunny said:


> Hi! I am interested in this Town bag on eBay and was wondering if it's authentic. The seller is a new member on eBay with 0 feedback so I'm a little wary. The title is listed as a city, with metallic hardware but I think she got the styles confused. I'm pretty sure this is the Town. I hope someone can help me authenticate this and correct me if I'm wrong about the style name. Thanks ahead and happy holidays (still)!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Classic Metallic Edge City Bag, Black
> Item Number: 172438564692
> Seller ID: sabrinblattei0
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/172438564692


Hi, the post is missing the needed photos, please see the link below. She has the style and HW listed incorrectly, it looks to be a town, and has giant HW.


----------



## Rn0712

mmd1313 said:


> Morning Rn0712
> Looks good so far but we really need to see a straight & close up shot of the back of the serial plate, rivet & bale taken just like my example.  Please ask seller for these & repost when you get them


 hi mmd1313 ,  the initial bag sold, would u be kind enough to authenticate this one please? Would like to make an offer if it is authentic 

BALENCIAGA Authentic Blue Leather City Satchel Handbag
item number: 272495039200
seller: us2014-thuds
http://www.ebay.com/itm/272495039200?ul_noapp=true

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTQ0MFgxMDgw/z/FDkAAOSwnHZYXw8V/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTQ0MFgxMDgw/z/jB8AAOSw2xRYXw81/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTQ0MFgxMDgw/z/VnAAAOSw44BYXw9T/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTQ0MFgxMDgw/z/utYAAOSw5cNYXw6h/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTQ0MFgxMDgw/z/zPEAAOSw5cNYXw-~/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F
http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/fowAAOSwPCVYBSGP/s-l1600.jpg
http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/jr0AAOSwPCVYBSHe/s-l1600.jpg


----------



## lauraf_94

Hello there, I found online 10th anniversary limited edition Balenciaga lizard embossed city bag from 2010. used, but in a very good condition so good, that the whole listing seems to me to be a little too good to be true so I would want to hear your opinion on it. I´m also asking because the seller has many balenciaga bags listed


----------



## Giant21Lover

muchstuff said:


> Hi, the post is missing the needed photos, please see the link below. She has the style and HW listed incorrectly, it looks to be a town, and has giant HW.


Hi muchstuff.
I thought I had all the required pictures posted.
Bale, rivets , zipperheads, back & front of the tag , the whole bag.
Can't figure out whats missing.
I compared it with my other bags that were authenticated here.
The only thing that's different is the zipper head. Normally there is a little line on the zipper head.


----------



## muchstuff

Giant21Lover said:


> Hi muchstuff.
> I thought I had all the required pictures posted.
> Bale, rivets , zipperheads, back & front of the tag , the whole bag.
> Can't figure out whats missing.
> I compared it with my other bags that were authenticated here.
> The only thing that's different is the zipper head. Normally there is a little line on the zipper head.



Sorry, I don't know why your post linked to my reply, it was actually for tyranobunny.  In my opinion you're OK, it would be from S/S 2011-S/S 2012.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

lauraf_94 said:


> Hello there, I found online 10th anniversary limited edition Balenciaga lizard embossed city bag from 2010. used, but in a very good condition so good, that the whole listing seems to me to be a little too good to be true so I would want to hear your opinion on it. I´m also asking because the seller has many balenciaga bags listed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559814
> View attachment 3559815
> View attachment 3559816
> View attachment 3559797
> View attachment 3559798
> View attachment 3559797
> View attachment 3559798
> View attachment 3559799
> View attachment 3559800



Can you post a flat clear pic of the bale, and a pic of the front of the interior tag, and the interior lining? And the link to the seller? I don't see anything screaming fake but without all of the pics I wouldn't want to say anything more definitive.


----------



## muchstuff

Rn0712 said:


> hi mmd1313 ,  the initial bag sold, would u be kind enough to authenticate this one please? Would like to make an offer if it is authentic
> 
> BALENCIAGA Authentic Blue Leather City Satchel Handbag
> item number: 272495039200
> seller: us2014-thuds
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/272495039200?ul_noapp=true
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTQ0MFgxMDgw/z/FDkAAOSwnHZYXw8V/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTQ0MFgxMDgw/z/jB8AAOSw2xRYXw81/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTQ0MFgxMDgw/z/VnAAAOSw44BYXw9T/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTQ0MFgxMDgw/z/utYAAOSw5cNYXw6h/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTQ0MFgxMDgw/z/zPEAAOSw5cNYXw-~/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F
> http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/fowAAOSwPCVYBSGP/s-l1600.jpg
> http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/jr0AAOSwPCVYBSHe/s-l1600.jpg


Not mmd1313 here, but the pics aren't sufficient in my mind to authenticate. Please see the link below, all pics need to be clear, forward facing and large enough to see detail, I can't zoom in on any of the added pics in your post, sorry!


----------



## muchstuff

Jemaru said:


> Hi, could you please help me authenticate this bag. A friend sold this to my boyfriend and given to me as a gift.. she said she bought it from a US outlet store. I'm having second thoughts because I cannot find a Balenciaga bag with a similar design like this.. thank you!
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Burgundy
> Link: none
> Photos:


 Can you see the link below and post the relevant pics forward facing and clear? Particularly the tag back?


----------



## balibaby

Dear Balenciaga fans,
I received a Balenciaga wallet from my best friend for Christmas and wanted to authenticate it. The one thing that worries me about it is that the details are shiny silver and I have only seen Bal wallets with either dark worn out silver deets or golden details. The rest of the details look authentic. I need your help though.

Thanks.
View media item 1510View media item 1509View media item 1508View media item 1507View media item 1506View media item 1505


----------



## muchstuff

balibaby said:


> Dear Balenciaga fans,
> I received a Balenciaga wallet from my best friend for Christmas and wanted to authenticate it. The one thing that worries me about it is that the details are shiny silver and I have only seen Bal wallets with either dark worn out silver deets or golden details. The rest of the details look authentic. I need your help though.
> 
> Thanks.
> View media item 1510View media item 1509View media item 1508View media item 1507View media item 1506View media item 1505


I'm not familiar with SLGs...anyone else?


----------



## balibaby

muchstuff said:


> I'm not familiar with SLGs...anyone else?


What about the "B" zippers? I heard it is supposed to say Lampo or something... :/


----------



## muchstuff

balibaby said:


> What about the "B" zippers? I heard it is supposed to say Lampo or something... :/


I believe it was F/W 2014 that saw a change in the zipper heads to an upper case B.


----------



## balibaby

Okay. I hope someone can authenticate the wallet though. Don't want to be carrying a fake around with me... Lol


----------



## hedur

My request got buried a few pages back so I hope it's ok to repost.  I appreciate any help...



hedur said:


> Hello authenticators,  I'd love to be able to purchase this orange brulee work but because the bag isn't returnable and Vestiaire has let through fakes in the past, I wanted to be extra careful.  I shared the link of photos needed for authentication with the seller and it took Vestiaire two days (!!) to approve and post the additional photos.  Unfortunately, the bale and front buckles are missing.  If someone can authenticate...great!  If not, I'll ask for the photos again...
> 
> Thank you for your time!!
> 
> Item Name: "BALENCIAGA Brown Leather Handbag Work"
> Item Number: 928085
> Seller ID: CARMEN (Spain)
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-handbag-work-balenciaga-928085.shtml


----------



## balibaby

hedur said:


> My request got buried a few pages back so I hope it's ok to repost.  I appreciate any help...


According to my limited knowledge about Bal "authenticity" tricks and tips, I would say that is an original. The only thing I find doubtful is the engraved code on the leather patch, I think it should say "Made in" under the code... However, the zippers and other details seem fine!


----------



## Storm702

hedur said:


> My request got buried a few pages back so I hope it's ok to repost.  I appreciate any help...


Hello dear! This forum is always so busy- I posted bags quite a few times, so I know the feeling of waiting to get the "golden ticket" or "better luck next time". [emoji12] Everyone is probably still busy with holidays. Trust me, I know it's hard waiting, but be patient - an authenticator will be with you as soon as they can! It will be worth the wait[emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## hedur

balibaby said:


> According to my limited knowledge about Bal "authenticity" tricks and tips, I would say that is an original. The only thing I find doubtful is the engraved code on the leather patch, I think it should say "Made in" under the code... However, the zippers and other details seem fine!



Yeah, I noticed that on the back of the tag also so I did some research looking at other work bags from that season.  It appears the "made in italy" stamp is very low on the tag and has to be folded back to appear.  Based on what I've seen, my guess is it's actually there but the seller just didn't capture it.  But I'll let an authenticator chime in on that with their knowledge...



Storm702 said:


> Hello dear! This forum is always so busy- I posted bags quite a few times, so I know the feeling of waiting to get the "golden ticket" or "better luck next time". [emoji12] Everyone is probably still busy with holidays. Trust me, I know it's hard waiting, but be patient - an authenticator will be with you as soon as they can! It will be worth the wait[emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1]



Thank you!  Yes, I definitely understand about the holidays which is why I didn't repost mine till almost 10 days later when other requests posted after mine were being answered. I figured it just got missed.  With all the requests that come through here it's totally understandable.


----------



## balibaby

balibaby said:


> Dear Balenciaga fans,
> I received a Balenciaga wallet from my best friend for Christmas and wanted to authenticate it. The one thing that worries me about it is that the details are shiny silver and I have only seen Bal wallets with either dark worn out silver deets or golden details. The rest of the details look authentic. I need your help though.
> 
> Thanks.
> View media item 1510View media item 1509View media item 1508View media item 1507View media item 1506View media item 1505


 Can anyone please look at this and help me?


----------



## Jennifer Miles

I am very interested in this bag from mercari. I would be greatful for any input you could give. Thanks in advance. I'm not sure which style this is.


----------



## muchstuff

hedur said:


> My request got buried a few pages back so I hope it's ok to repost.  I appreciate any help...


HI there, sorry for the delay...there don't seem to be any authenticators around for the last month or so aside from the occasional drop in, and Christmas makes it doubly hard to try and keep up. In my opinion, it looks authentic but I would like to see the entire back of the tag and the bale if possible.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Jennifer Miles said:


> I am very interested in this bag from mercari. I would be greatful for any input you could give. Thanks in advance. I'm not sure which style this is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3561054
> View attachment 3561055
> View attachment 3561057
> View attachment 3561058


F/W 05 weekender by the tag...has this bag been dyed? The colour of the tag looks very different from the other pics. From the tag I'm guessing calcaire but a better pic of the bag would be needed. Also, some of the pics needed to authenticate are missing (rivet and back of zipper head, the WE has no shoulder strap so no bale). If you can obtain the pics feel free to re post .


----------



## Conni618

Jennifer Miles said:


> I am very interested in this bag from mercari. I would be greatful for any input you could give. Thanks in advance. I'm not sure which style this is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3561054
> View attachment 3561055
> View attachment 3561057
> View attachment 3561058


Hi,
This is not a City.  It is a Weekender.  First glance, the silver tag looks good.  The bag has been dyed which doesn't affect the authenticity, but does affect value.  Also, not understanding why the leather for the front of the tag is a different color on my monitor than the back.  For me the back of the leather tag looks pink.  For authenticity, probably best to ask for a photo of a rivet (back of the stud at base of the handle).


----------



## Conni618

muchstuff said:


> F/W 05 weekender by the tag...has this bag been dyed? The colour of the tag looks very different from the other pics. From the tag I'm guessing calcaire but a better pic of the bag would be needed. Also, some of the pics needed to authenticate are missing (rivet and back of zipper head, the WE has no shoulder strap so no bale). If you can obtain the pics feel free to re post .


Ha!  Didn't see your response.  That tag itself looks like two different colors on my monitor.  ??


----------



## hedur

muchstuff said:


> HI there, sorry for the delay...there don't seem to be any authenticators around for the last month or so aside from the occasional drop in, and Christmas makes it doubly hard to try and keep up. In my opinion, it looks authentic but I would like to see the entire back of the tag and the bale if possible.



No problem at all!  I can hardly complain when you authenticators are doing us all a huge favor!  I'll ask for more pics.  One more thing if you have a sec... did you think the underside zipper looked strange?  Like there's a gouge out of it or something.  I've never seen that before.  Thanks again!


----------



## muchstuff

Conni618 said:


> Ha!  Didn't see your response.  That tag itself looks like two different colors on my monitor.  ??


Yeah, mine too but I put that down to the quality of the pics. Hopefully the OP can come up with the rest of the required pics!
Also, can you look at post number 3484? I don't know SLGs ...looks like it could be rose jaipur? Was the new silver HW available pre F/W 2015?


----------



## Conni618

balibaby said:


> Dear Balenciaga fans,
> I received a Balenciaga wallet from my best friend for Christmas and wanted to authenticate it. The one thing that worries me about it is that the details are shiny silver and I have only seen Bal wallets with either dark worn out silver deets or golden details. The rest of the details look authentic. I need your help though.
> 
> Thanks.
> View media item 1510View media item 1509View media item 1508View media item 1507View media item 1506View media item 1505



The silver hardware is not unusual for a newer Bal.  What you've posted looks good to me, but there should be an ID# somewhere on the wallet that might shed more light.  If you post that pic, please refer us back to the original post so we can review all pics together.


----------



## muchstuff

hedur said:


> No problem at all!  I can hardly complain when you authenticators are doing us all a huge favor!  I'll ask for more pics.  One more thing if you have a sec... did you think the underside zipper looked strange?  Like there's a gouge out of it or something.  I've never seen that before.  Thanks again!
> 
> View attachment 3561200


Really tough to tell from the photo, it could be just about anything. If you're asking for more pics anyway, try to get one of the zipper head straight and forward facing.


----------



## muchstuff

Conni618 said:


> The silver hardware is not unusual for a newer Bal.  What you've posted looks good to me, but there should be an ID# somewhere on the wallet that might shed more light.  If you post that pic, please refer us back to the original post so we can review all pics together.


Great to see you Conni, hope your holiday season was a good one!


----------



## hedur

muchstuff said:


> Really tough to tell from the photo, it could be just about anything. If you're asking for more pics anyway, try to get one of the zipper head straight and forward facing.



Will do.


----------



## balibaby

Conni618 said:


> The silver hardware is not unusual for a newer Bal.  What you've posted looks good to me, but there should be an ID# somewhere on the wallet that might shed more light.  If you post that pic, please refer us back to the original post so we can review all pics together.


Bad news. No ID# anywhere on the wallet. Is this possible?


----------



## balibaby

balibaby said:


> Dear Balenciaga fans,
> I received a Balenciaga wallet from my best friend for Christmas and wanted to authenticate it. The one thing that worries me about it is that the details are shiny silver and I have only seen Bal wallets with either dark worn out silver deets or golden details. The rest of the details look authentic. I need your help though.
> 
> Thanks.
> View media item 1510View media item 1509View media item 1508View media item 1507View media item 1506View media item 1505





Conni618 said:


> The silver hardware is not unusual for a newer Bal.  What you've posted looks good to me, but there should be an ID# somewhere on the wallet that might shed more light.  If you post that pic, please refer us back to the original post so we can review all pics together.



Nevermind, found the ID#!!! It was a bit hidden  Here:


----------



## friendkat

This is a Black City 2011. I hope I can be helped to check on the authenticity! Thank you so much.


----------



## muchstuff

friendkat said:


> This is a Black City 2011. I hope I can be helped to check on the authenticity! Thank you so much.


Sorry, this bag is not authentic.


----------



## balibaby

balibaby said:


> Nevermind, found the ID#!!! It was a bit hidden  Here:
> 
> View attachment 3561326
> View attachment 3561327


The ID number therefore is: 253036 5620D 568148


----------



## muchstuff

balibaby said:


> The ID number therefore is: 253036 5620D 568148


The style number is consistent with the wallet style. The colour would be rose hortenisia, as the D on the tag indicates S/S 2016. Hopefully Conni will pop back in as I don't feel confident with Bal's small leather goods and would prefer her experience as an authenticator!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## helenNZ

Can someone please let me know if this bag is ok or not?  Thanks in advance!!!  

Item name: Auth Balenciaga Calfskin The City Shoulder Handbag Black 
Item no: 332068525509
Seller ID: brandoff_hk 
Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Balenc...598814e&pid=100033&rk=6&rkt=8&sd=201755986910

Thanks again!!!


----------



## muchstuff

helenNZ said:


> Can someone please let me know if this bag is ok or not?  Thanks in advance!!!
> 
> Item name: Auth Balenciaga Calfskin The City Shoulder Handbag Black
> Item no: 332068525509
> Seller ID: brandoff_hk
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Balenciaga-Calfskin-The-City-Shoulder-Handbag-Black/332068525509?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20131017132637&meid=012c77457112439ea6da008eb598814e&pid=100033&rk=6&rkt=8&sd=201755986910
> 
> Thanks again!!!


Hi, missing a few relevant pics, please see the link below


----------



## helenNZ

muchstuff said:


> Hi, missing a few relevant pics, please see the link below




SORRY @muchstuff   but thanks for letting me know!


----------



## balibaby

muchstuff said:


> The style number is consistent with the wallet style. The colour would be rose hortenisia, as the D on the tag indicates S/S 2016. Hopefully Conni will pop back in as I don't feel confident with Bal's small leather goods and would prefer her experience as an authenticator!


Thanks! So far looking good! Now just gonna wait for Conni to look at it and hope for the best! 
PS. Happy 2017!!!


----------



## Iamminda

As this year comes to a close, I just want to thank all the lovely authenticators and helpers here for your help and advice. Your time and efforts are greatly appreciated by me and countless others you have helped. Happy New Year.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> As this year comes to a close, I just want to thank all the lovely authenticators and helpers here for your help and advice. Your time and efforts are greatly appreciated by me and countless others you have helped. Happy New Year.


Have the best and happiest of New Years my dear!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> As this year comes to a close, I just want to thank all the lovely authenticators and helpers here for your help and advice. Your time and efforts are greatly appreciated by me and countless others you have helped. Happy New Year.


+1


----------



## Giant21Lover

Iamminda said:


> As this year comes to a close, I just want to thank all the lovely authenticators and helpers here for your help and advice. Your time and efforts are greatly appreciated by me and countless others you have helped. Happy New Year.


Nice words. I wanna say thank you, too!!!Happy 2017 !


----------



## Conni618

muchstuff said:


> The style number is consistent with the wallet style. The colour would be rose hortenisia, as the D on the tag indicates S/S 2016. Hopefully Conni will pop back in as I don't feel confident with Bal's small leather goods and would prefer her experience as an authenticator!





balibaby said:


> Nevermind, found the ID#!!! It was a bit hidden  Here:
> 
> View attachment 3561326
> View attachment 3561327





muchstuff said:


> The style number is consistent with the wallet style. The colour would be rose hortenisia, as the D on the tag indicates S/S 2016. Hopefully Conni will pop back in as I don't feel confident with Bal's small leather goods and would prefer her experience as an authenticator!



HA!  _muchstuff!  _Your are so much better at this than you think you are!  Your research is superb, and this wallet looks authentic to me!


----------



## muchstuff

Conni618 said:


> HA!  _muchstuff!  _Your are so much better at this than you think you are!  Your research is superb, and this wallet looks authentic to me!


Very kind words Conni, thank you...the "old timers" here have been the best teachers possible


----------



## tyranobunny

tyranobunny said:


> Hi! I am interested in this Town bag on eBay and was wondering if it's authentic. The seller is a new member on eBay with 0 feedback so I'm a little wary. The title is listed as a city, with metallic hardware but I think she got the styles confused. I'm pretty sure this is the Town. I hope someone can help me authenticate this and correct me if I'm wrong about the style name. Thanks ahead and happy holidays (still)!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Classic Metallic Edge City Bag, Black
> Item Number: 172438564692
> Seller ID: sabrinblattei0
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/172438564692



Ah yes I realized I didnt post the links of the pictures, my deepest apologies.

To muchstuff, thanks for the confirmation that it is a Town bag, and not a City.

I finally got the seller to send me more pics too, but I she didn't send me pics of the underside of the zippers. I do hope the pictures (links and posted) that I've uploaded will be enough to authenticate the purse, but I'll keep trying to ask her for the underside picture. Again, thank you so much!

Happy new year ladies!
http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/7VQAAOSw44BYEDvM/s-l1600.jpg
http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/7BQAAOSwnbZYEDvI/s-l1600.jpg
http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/P2EAAOSwx2dYEDvR/s-l1600.jpg


----------



## muchstuff

tyranobunny said:


> Ah yes I realized I didnt post the links of the pictures, my deepest apologies.
> 
> To muchstuff, thanks for the confirmation that it is a Town bag, and not a City.
> 
> I finally got the seller to send me more pics too, but I she didn't send me pics of the underside of the zippers. I do hope the pictures (links and posted) that I've uploaded will be enough to authenticate the purse, but I'll keep trying to ask her for the underside picture. Again, thank you so much!
> 
> Happy new year ladies!
> http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/7VQAAOSw44BYEDvM/s-l1600.jpg
> http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/7BQAAOSwnbZYEDvI/s-l1600.jpg
> http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/P2EAAOSwx2dYEDvR/s-l1600.jpg
> 
> View attachment 3562813
> View attachment 3562814
> View attachment 3562815
> View attachment 3562819
> View attachment 3562820


In my opinion it's authentic, if you do get the pic of the back of the zipper head post it and I'll take a look


----------



## sanas

Can someone please authenticate this bag, currently on auction on ebay: 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BAL...kin-Leather-/282305536743?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## muchstuff

sanas said:


> Can someone please authenticate this bag, currently on auction on ebay:
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BAL...kin-Leather-/282305536743?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


Hi, you're missing some of the needed pics for authentication, please see the link below.


----------



## balibaby

Conni618 said:


> HA!  _muchstuff!  _Your are so much better at this than you think you are!  Your research is superb, and this wallet looks authentic to me!


That's great! I am very content to know it is authentic. Yay! Thanks for all the help. Happy NY!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Nikomoon

Hi dear all,

Please help me to authentic this bag.

Item: Balenciaga Giant City in Rose Gold Hardware
Link: private

Happy  New Year!
Thanks!


----------



## tyranobunny

muchstuff said:


> In my opinion it's authentic, if you do get the pic of the back of the zipper head post it and I'll take a look



The seller just sent me the zipper underside! It is smooth and does not have a Lampo or B stamp on it.. Does this mean it's fake?


----------



## muchstuff

tyranobunny said:


> The seller just sent me the zipper underside! It is smooth and does not have a Lampo or B stamp on it.. Does this mean it's fake?
> View attachment 3563054


Bal introduced the rose gold HW in 2010 and the zipper heads had no logo. It's possible that Lampo didn't have that particular colour HW at the time and Bal went to a different manufacturer, no one knows for sure, but it's not an indicator that the bag is non authentic. I think you're fine .


----------



## muchstuff

Nikomoon said:


> Hi dear all,
> 
> Please help me to authentic this bag.
> 
> Item: Balenciaga Giant City in Rose Gold Hardware
> Link: private
> 
> Happy  New Year!
> Thanks!


Please see the link below for info on the needed photos. All pics need to be forward facing, close up and clear.


----------



## Nikomoon

muchstuff said:


> Please see the link below for info on the needed photos. All pics need to be forward facing, close up and clear.


Oh.. that is too bad.. seller can only provide me with these photos..


----------



## tyranobunny

muchstuff said:


> Bal introduced the rose gold HW in 2010 and the zipper heads had no logo. It's possible that Lampo didn't have that particular colour HW at the time and Bal went to a different manufacturer, no one knows for sure, but it's not an indicator that the bag is non authentic. I think you're fine .



@muchstuff thank you so much for your help!
Relieved to know that it's a good deal.


----------



## jessicanatali93

Hello can you guys help me authenticate this Bal wallet. I bought it preloved at instagram. The smell of the leather is legit and the leather is so smooth like the real one. I dont own any Bal bags so i dont know how to authenticate this one

Item : Balenciaga agneau money wallet in Mangue

Serial number : 163471.7730.G.203.137

Seller id : authenticbycynthia (instagram)

History : coating 1 time


----------



## sisii

Hello Ladies,
I've been looking for a mini city in pink for a while now and came across this auction on eBay, please help me authenticate this beauty! 

Item Name: BALENCIAGA NEW Giant 12 Golden City Mini Bag, Rose
Item Number: 112255259270
Seller ID: floinlondon
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BALENCIAG...se-/112255259270?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368

Thank you so much! xoxo


----------



## mmd1313

Morning sisii
Missing required pictures. Please see my signature for the pictures and positions needed.  Once you get these from the seller, resubmit your request & someone will help you out.


----------



## muchstuff

tyranobunny said:


> @muchstuff thank you so much for your help!
> Relieved to know that it's a good deal.


My pleasure!


----------



## muchstuff

Nikomoon said:


> Oh.. that is too bad.. seller can only provide me with these photos..


Sorry nikomoon...I'm always a little wary of sellers who won't provide photos when asked. Did she say why she couldn't?


----------



## shutz

O

C. Kgwvzl


----------



## msd_bags

Hi ladies!  Could you take a look at this bag please.  Thanks so much!!

Item Name:  Balenciaga Folk
Item Number:  172464942098
Seller:  saveondesignerbagstk
Link:  http://www.ebay.ph/itm/MINT-Balenci...942098?hash=item2827b62c12:g:zscAAOSwImRYZb~d


----------



## jessicanatali93

Hello 
Could u guys help to authenticate this used bal bags for me? Im interested to buy this one

Item name : Balenciaga City Black shw

Seller : stephiekasim / embraceluxury (instagram)


----------



## Bilyuke

Hello 

I bought this cabas bag yesterday, would u guys help authenticate this bag?

Bag: Navy Cabas XS

View media item 1533View media item 1534View media item 1535View media item 1536View media item 1537View media item 1538View media item 1539


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## bickyi

After much searching, I finally got my hands on a classic black city bag! Can you please take a look and let me know if it is authentic and what year/season it is from? Thank you so much! 

Item Name: Balenciaga City
Photos: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/bickyi/library/Balenciaga City Black
Notes: Bag did not come with a mirror. TIA!


----------



## leiraxu

Hi there, I've already purchased the bag but want to verify its authenticity.

Item name: Balenciaga Le Dix
Seller Name: daigzmyster
Item Number: 332219.10000.H.528147
(Can't find the link anymore)


----------



## muchstuff

bickyi said:


> After much searching, I finally got my hands on a classic black city bag! Can you please take a look and let me know if it is authentic and what year/season it is from? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City
> Photos: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/bickyi/library/Balenciaga City Black
> Notes: Bag did not come with a mirror. TIA!


In my opinion it's authentic.


----------



## muchstuff

Bilyuke said:


> Hello
> 
> I bought this cabas bag yesterday, would u guys help authenticate this bag?
> 
> Bag: Navy Cabas XS
> 
> View media item 1533View media item 1534View media item 1535View media item 1536View media item 1537View media item 1538View media item 1539


I'm sorry but I don't have enough experience with this style to authenticate.


----------



## muchstuff

leiraxu said:


> Hi there, I've already purchased the bag but want to verify its authenticity.
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Le Dix
> Seller Name: daigzmyster
> Item Number: 332219.10000.H.528147
> (Can't find the link anymore)
> 
> View attachment 3564939
> View attachment 3564940
> View attachment 3564941
> View attachment 3564942
> View attachment 3564943
> View attachment 3564944
> View attachment 3564945
> View attachment 3564946
> View attachment 3564947
> View attachment 3564948
> View attachment 3564939
> View attachment 3564940
> View attachment 3564941
> View attachment 3564942
> View attachment 3564943
> View attachment 3564944
> View attachment 3564945
> View attachment 3564946
> View attachment 3564947
> View attachment 3564948


Hi, sorry but I have no knowledge of the le dix cartable at all. One thing I will mention though, is that historically the colour code on the tag back for black is 1000. On this bag it appears to have an extra zero. I don't know if anything has changed, hoping someone with more knowledge of the style will chime in.


----------



## muchstuff

jessicanatali93 said:


> Hello can you guys help me authenticate this Bal wallet. I bought it preloved at instagram. The smell of the leather is legit and the leather is so smooth like the real one. I dont own any Bal bags so i dont know how to authenticate this one
> 
> Item : Balenciaga agneau money wallet in Mangue
> 
> Serial number : 163471.7730.G.203.137
> 
> Seller id : authenticbycynthia (instagram)
> 
> History : coating 1 time
> 
> View attachment 3563096
> View attachment 3563097
> View attachment 3563099
> View attachment 3563100





jessicanatali93 said:


> Hello can you guys help me authenticate this Bal wallet. I bought it preloved at instagram. The smell of the leather is legit and the leather is so smooth like the real one. I dont own any Bal bags so i dont know how to authenticate this one
> 
> Item : Balenciaga agneau money wallet in Mangue
> 
> Serial number : 163471.7730.G.203.137
> 
> Seller id : authenticbycynthia (instagram)
> 
> History : coating 1 time
> 
> View attachment 3563096
> View attachment 3563097
> View attachment 3563099
> View attachment 3563100


I don't have much knowledge on Bal small leather goods but the style number is consistent with the wallet and, to my eye, the font looks good. That's the best I can do, sorry. It wouldn't be mangue however, as the tag indicates F/W 2014 and mangue was F/W 2012. I think this is beige oryx.


----------



## muchstuff

msd_bags said:


> Hi ladies!  Could you take a look at this bag please.  Thanks so much!!
> 
> Item Name:  Balenciaga Folk
> Item Number:  172464942098
> Seller:  saveondesignerbagstk
> Link:  http://www.ebay.ph/itm/MINT-Balenci...942098?hash=item2827b62c12:g:zscAAOSwImRYZb~d


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

jessicanatali93 said:


> Hello
> Could u guys help to authenticate this used bal bags for me? Im interested to buy this one
> 
> Item name : Balenciaga City Black shw
> 
> Seller : stephiekasim / embraceluxury (instagram)
> 
> View attachment 3563728
> View attachment 3563729
> View attachment 3563730
> View attachment 3563731
> View attachment 3563732
> View attachment 3563733
> View attachment 3563735


You're missing some pics needed for authentication, please see the link below...I believe this bag is anthracite, not black.


----------



## muchstuff

bickyi said:


> After much searching, I finally got my hands on a classic black city bag! Can you please take a look and let me know if it is authentic and what year/season it is from? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City
> Photos: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/bickyi/library/Balenciaga City Black
> Notes: Bag did not come with a mirror. TIA!


Sorry, I forgot...it's S/S 2009.


----------



## msd_bags

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thanks muchstuff!!


----------



## muchstuff

msd_bags said:


> Thanks muchstuff!!


My pleasure!


----------



## leiraxu

Hiya, thanks so much!! I'm quite suspicious because there are some stitching that seems off and balenciaga would never do that... :S Thanks anyway!


----------



## muchstuff

leiraxu said:


> Hiya, thanks so much!! I'm quite suspicious because there are some stitching that seems off and balenciaga would never do that... :S Thanks anyway!


You might want to get a paid authentication, I'm sorry I can't help more!


----------



## Dianeganda

Hi. Can someone help me authenticate this balenciaga velo please? This will be my first time to purchase a balenciaga. I've really wanted a velo. Found seller on Instagram. 

Any help will be much appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Dianeganda said:


> Hi. Can someone help me authenticate this balenciaga velo please? This will be my first time to purchase a balenciaga. I've really wanted a velo. Found seller on Instagram.
> 
> Any help will be much appreciated.
> 
> Thank you!


No red flags but you're missing a pic of the rivet and back of the zipper head. Also, the pic of the tag back doesn't show it completely, the made in italy part of the heat stamp isn't shown. If you resubmit with the added pics please link to your earlier post.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Dianeganda

muchstuff said:


> No red flags but you're missing a pic of the rivet and back of the zipper head. Also, the pic of the tag back doesn't show it completely, the made in italy part of the heat stamp isn't shown. If you resubmit with the added pics please link to your earlier post.


Hi. Please see added pics. Sorry, had to request them from the seller.


----------



## Dianeganda

Additional photos added


----------



## muchstuff

Dianeganda said:


> Additional photos added


Sorry, my error, you had the zipper head pic. In my opinion it looks fine, I believe it's either a 2011 or 2012 coquelicot.


----------



## Dianeganda

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, my error, you had the zipper head pic. In my opinion it looks fine, I believe it's either a 2011 or 2012 coquelicot.


Thank you so much for the help! Well appreciated. Confirmed sale with seller


----------



## muchstuff

Dianeganda said:


> Thank you so much for the help! Well appreciated. Confirmed sale with seller


Enjoy your velo


----------



## Nikomoon

Hi dear,

Please help me check this one. The code seem wrong .

Item: Balenciaga Giant City in silver hardware (strap missing )


----------



## muchstuff

Nikomoon said:


> Hi dear,
> 
> Please help me check this one. The code seem wrong .
> 
> Item: Balenciaga Giant City in silver hardware (strap missing )


This bag is not authentic, sorry!


----------



## Nikomoon

muchstuff said:


> This bag is not authentic, sorry!


Thanks muchstuff. I'm so worried about Balenciaga bags now... Want to get one but replica is everywhere...

Sent from my MHA-L29 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## betty.lee

Hi Hi. Pretty Please? Sorry, it's been awhile so I might have gotten the format wrong. 


Balenciaga Giant Envelope Clutch 186182 D94IN
seller: bludog12


https://www.ebay.com/itm/291970494953


----------



## muchstuff

Nikomoon said:


> Thanks muchstuff. I'm so worried about Balenciaga bags now... Want to get one but replica is everywhere...
> 
> Sent from my MHA-L29 using PurseForum mobile app


Honestly? IMHO there are way more authentic than fake Bals on the secondary market. If you spend some time going through the various posts on the authenticate this thread you'll see the difference between fakes and authentics. It's all in the details...and of course you can always post on tPF before you purchase. There are certain websites that are more trustworthy than others as well. Sites like Real Deal Collection, Fashionphile, Yoogis, HG Bags, Trendlee,  and Ann's Fabulous Finds are some of my regular sites. Some of them may be more expensive so you have to take that into consideration as well. But I get lots of my bags from eBay too...although there's more risk involved I've found some great bags there.


----------



## Rn0712

muchstuff said:


> Not mmd1313 here, but the pics aren't sufficient in my mind to authenticate. Please see the link below, all pics need to be clear, forward facing and large enough to see detail, I can't zoom in on any of the added pics in your post, sorry!





muchstuff said:


> Not mmd1313 here, but the pics aren't sufficient in my mind to authenticate. Please see the link below, all pics need to be clear, forward facing and large enough to see detail, I can't zoom in on any of the added pics in your post, sorry!



Some other pictures are in the listing. I tried to enlarge the new and old pics while I wait for more


----------



## goodgirlbaggirl

Hi muchstuff! You probably don't remember me but I was looking for a multi-zip and you asked your friend to take a look at one that I saw on TRR to see if she thought it looked real based upon what she could see. She thought it looked real so I bought it and it finally arrived! Now that I have it and can take more pics, can you give it another look? I bought it on Paypal so that if it isn't real, I should have more leverage in disputing the charge.  I put pics here:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4POFSF53KtfZVBmOEtNSXpVUnpGMEZSa2dkOHBFVnhsRHRF

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## betty.lee

betty.lee said:


> Hi Hi. Pretty Please? Sorry, it's been awhile so I might have gotten the format wrong.
> 
> 
> item name: Balenciaga Giant Envelope Clutch 186182 D94IN
> item#: 291970494953
> seller: bludog12
> link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/291970494953



revised. thanks.


----------



## yph

yph said:


> Hi all, I recently bought a mini city (in violet prune) at Reebonz. I already received the item but I have questions about its authenticity due to 2 reasons: 1) the bag is actually able to stand while it's empty but I've heard that authentic bags will not be able to stand because the leather is so soft (not sure if this is because it's a mini city? Since it's smaller and might be easier to stand? Or maybe it's because this is new?) and 2) the item came with all the cards but the original tag was not on the bag; the bag only had the Reebonz tag.
> 
> This is my first Balenciaga purchase and any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Silver Mini City
> Link: https://www.reebonz.com/us/balenciaga/bags/balenciaga-classic-silver-mini-city-1310299
> 
> P.S. The lighting makes the color look off but the bag looks really close to the picture at Reebonz website under natural light.
> 
> View attachment 3553300
> View attachment 3553280
> View attachment 3553282
> View attachment 3553283
> View attachment 3553286
> View attachment 3553290
> View attachment 3553292
> View attachment 3553294
> View attachment 3553295
> View attachment 3553297



Hi all, can someone please respond to my request posted before the New Year? Thanks in advance


----------



## piosavsfan

Hi!
Could you please authenticate this bag, thank you!
Balenciaga 2005 Black Day
http://m.ebay.com/itm/172477409865
Seller: banthafodder88
Item: 172477409865


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## piosavsfan

Hi!
Could you please authenticate this bag, thank you!
Balenciaga 2005 Black Day
http://m.ebay.com/itm/172477409865
Seller: banthafodder88
Item: 172477409865


----------



## ksuromax

yph said:


> Hi all, can someone please respond to my request posted before the New Year? Thanks in advance


1 - a small city has enough structure to stand up, especially when new
2 - authentic Bals (same as many others) come with all the cards in the pocket and not attached tags to the bag itself, actually it's a worrying sign, only Store's tag can be attached for return purposes.  Your bag looks pretty consistent, and looks authentic to me, tho i am not an Authenticator


----------



## ksuromax

piosavsfan said:


> Hi!
> Could you please authenticate this bag, thank you!
> Balenciaga 2005 Black Day
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/172477409865
> Seller: banthafodder88
> Item: 172477409865


I am not an Authenticator, but i am a Day fan, this bag looks ok to me


----------



## muchstuff

betty.lee said:


> revised. thanks.



It looks authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> 1 - a small city has enough structure to stand up, especially when new
> 2 - authentic Bals (same as many others) come with all the cards in the pocket and not attached tags to the bag itself, actually it's a worrying sign, only Store's tag can be attached for return purposes.  Your bag looks pretty consistent, and looks authentic to me, tho i am not an Authenticator


I'm not that knowledgeable with the newer bags but I agree with Ksuromax


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> I am not an Authenticator, but i am a Day fan, this bag looks ok to me


As another Day fan, I agree


----------



## muchstuff

Rn0712 said:


> Some other pictures are in the listing. I tried to enlarge the new and old pics while I wait for more


I'm sorry that I have no definite answer for you at this point. Unfortunately the pics you've posted are too small for seeing details, you could try reposting them as full size rather than thumbnails?


----------



## goodgirlbaggirl

goodgirlbaggirl said:


> Hi muchstuff! You probably don't remember me but I was looking for a multi-zip and you asked your friend to take a look at one that I saw on TRR to see if she thought it looked real based upon what she could see. She thought it looked real so I bought it and it finally arrived! Now that I have it and can take more pics, can you give it another look? I bought it on Paypal so that if it isn't real, I should have more leverage in disputing the charge.  I put pics here:
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4POFSF53KtfZVBmOEtNSXpVUnpGMEZSa2dkOHBFVnhsRHRF
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Sorry to bump, I thought this may have been overlooked. Would you be able to let me know if you see any red flags? Thanks in advance! Really appreciated your help in getting a first look pre-purchase. It's my first Bal!!


----------



## muchstuff

goodgirlbaggirl said:


> Hi muchstuff! You probably don't remember me but I was looking for a multi-zip and you asked your friend to take a look at one that I saw on TRR to see if she thought it looked real based upon what she could see. She thought it looked real so I bought it and it finally arrived! Now that I have it and can take more pics, can you give it another look? I bought it on Paypal so that if it isn't real, I should have more leverage in disputing the charge.  I put pics here:
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4POFSF53KtfZVBmOEtNSXpVUnpGMEZSa2dkOHBFVnhsRHRF
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Sorry not overlooked, I'm trying to pack up a house of 30 years, we're in the midst of a move ...Did you post more than one pic on that last post? I can't seem to access more than the full frontal of the bag.


----------



## dexter123

*Item Name: Gorgeous Balenciaga Day Hobo 2014 Bleu Persan RH $1350*
*eBay item number:*
*232184174381*
*Seller ID: ** future_fox73*
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-Balenciaga-Day-Hobo-2014-Bleu-Persan-RH-1350-/232184174381?hash=item360f41572d:g:bJUAAOSw44BYcEZG

Thank you very much! The zipper looks off to me but I may be wrong!


----------



## goodgirlbaggirl

muchstuff said:


> Sorry not overlooked, I'm trying to pack up a house of 30 years, we're in the midst of a move ...Did you post more than one pic on that last post? I can't seem to access more than the full frontal of the bag.



Bah.. Sorry! I sent you the link to one pic instead of the whole folder. The folder link is below and I'm happy to take any more pics that might help. Moving stinks, I feel for you! Hopefully you live somewhere remotely warm, it's freezing here these days! Good luck and thanks again!

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4POFSF53Ktfc1ZuWDdyb3dHQVk


----------



## baglover1234

Hi there!

Thanks so much for your good work at helping helpless people like us authenticate our dream bags! I have actually already bought the bag (details below) however, would like to get it authenticated for a peace of mind. I actually sent authenticate4u an email with my payment for this already however, it seems that my email has failed and I am not getting a response from them 

Item : Balenciaga first bag
Serial No: 103208
Seller: -krux-
Link: https://carousell.com/p/77684494/
Who took the pictures: Seller 
Serial No: 103208.213048
Colour of bag: Anthracite
History of the bag: Seller mentioned she bought it in Paris in 2008 Summer and that the bag comes as it is and only with dustbag. No mirror, no receipt/cards/
*

Appreciate if you could help me please as I am really unsure if this bag is authentic.

Thank you very much!*


----------



## LostInBal

baglover1234 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Thanks so much for your good work at helping helpless people like us authenticate our dream bags! I have actually already bought the bag (details below) however, would like to get it authenticated for a peace of mind. I actually sent authenticate4u an email with my payment for this already however, it seems that my email has failed and I am not getting a response from them
> 
> Item : Balenciaga first bag
> Serial No: 103208
> Seller: -krux-
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/77684494/
> Who took the pictures: Seller
> Serial No: 103208.213048
> Colour of bag: Anthracite
> History of the bag: Seller mentioned she bought it in Paris in 2008 Summer and that the bag comes as it is and only with dustbag. No mirror, no receipt/cards/
> *
> 
> Appreciate if you could help me please as I am really unsure if this bag is authentic.
> 
> Thank you very much!*
> 
> View attachment 3569471
> View attachment 3569472
> View attachment 3569473
> View attachment 3569474
> View attachment 3569475
> View attachment 3569476
> View attachment 3569477


Authentic 08 Argent First to me.


----------



## LostInBal

goodgirlbaggirl said:


> Bah.. Sorry! I sent you the link to one pic instead of the whole folder. The folder link is below and I'm happy to take any more pics that might help. Moving stinks, I feel for you! Hopefully you live somewhere remotely warm, it's freezing here these days! Good luck and thanks again!
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4POFSF53Ktfc1ZuWDdyb3dHQVk


Authentic


----------



## goodgirlbaggirl

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic


Yay!!!! Thank you! Made my day


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## LostInBal

goodgirlbaggirl said:


> Yay!!!! Thank you! Made my day


You're welcome,  yummy oldie!!


----------



## goodgirlbaggirl

aalinne_72 said:


> You're welcome,  yummy oldie!!


I know! It's my first! I love the classic city in black, too. It's next on my Balenciaga list. Someday!


----------



## baglover1234

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic 08 Argent First to me.


thank you so much for your reply!


----------



## muchstuff

goodgirlbaggirl said:


> Bah.. Sorry! I sent you the link to one pic instead of the whole folder. The folder link is below and I'm happy to take any more pics that might help. Moving stinks, I feel for you! Hopefully you live somewhere remotely warm, it's freezing here these days! Good luck and thanks again!
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4POFSF53Ktfc1ZuWDdyb3dHQVk


Thanks, in fact we're moving slightly east by about half an hour and it'll be a couple degrees either warmer or colder than where we are depending on season...glad to see you received an answer re: your bag, enjoy!


----------



## smacedo

Hi! I'm hoping to get this Bal Bag authenticated. I didn't purchase this in an auction. Purchased Pre-loved with 3 days to return if not authentic. If my format is incorrect please let me know! TIA

Item Name: City G21 (seller listed as a Part Time)

Link: No link

Serial number is 173084 502752
                            made in italy 










	

		
			
		

		
	
[


----------



## smacedo

smacedo said:


> Hi! I'm hoping to get this Bal Bag authenticated. I didn't purchase this in an auction. Purchased Pre-loved with 3 days to return if not authentic. If my format is incorrect please let me know! TIA
> 
> Item Name: City G21 (seller listed as a Part Time)
> 
> Link: No link
> 
> Serial number is 173084 502752
> made in italy
> 
> 
> View attachment 3569960
> View attachment 3569962
> View attachment 3569964
> View attachment 3569965
> View attachment 3569966
> View attachment 3569971
> View attachment 3569979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3569984
> View attachment 3569985



Additional photos


----------



## goodgirlbaggirl

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, in fact we're moving slightly east by about half an hour and it'll be a couple degrees either warmer or colder than where we are depending on season...glad to see you received an answer re: your bag, enjoy!


thank you for your help!


----------



## yph

ksuromax said:


> 1 - a small city has enough structure to stand up, especially when new
> 2 - authentic Bals (same as many others) come with all the cards in the pocket and not attached tags to the bag itself, actually it's a worrying sign, only Store's tag can be attached for return purposes.  Your bag looks pretty consistent, and looks authentic to me, tho i am not an Authenticator





muchstuff said:


> I'm not that knowledgeable with the newer bags but I agree with Ksuromax



Thank you so much for your helps guys!


----------



## muchstuff

yph said:


> Thank you so much for your helps guys!


You're welcome!


----------



## muchstuff

smacedo said:


> Additional photos
> 
> View attachment 3569990
> View attachment 3569991
> View attachment 3569992


Authentic IMO.


----------



## smacedo

muchstuff said:


> Authentic IMO.



Thank you! You've been so helpful. I'm really hoping it's authentic. I got such a good price on this bag. It just needs a little cleaning and then I think it will be perfect. Should I wait for a second opinion before I celebrate?


----------



## muchstuff

smacedo said:


> Thank you! You've been so helpful. I'm really hoping it's authentic. I got such a good price on this bag. It just needs a little cleaning and then I think it will be perfect. Should I wait for a second opinion before I celebrate?


You can certainly wait for another opinion, hopefully someone will drop by and take a look. I'm guessing it's from 2008 but can't be sure, although it's definitely pre 2011 and, as it looks like there's not pocket on the mirror back, it would be post 2007.


----------



## smacedo

muchstuff said:


> You can certainly wait for another opinion, hopefully someone will drop by and take a look. I'm guessing it's from 2008 but can't be sure, although it's definitely pre 2011 and, as it looks like there's not pocket on the mirror back, it would be post 2007.



No, there's no pocket on the mirror.


----------



## muchstuff

smacedo said:


> No, there's no pocket on the mirror.


OK so 2008-2010, somewhere in there.


----------



## ptclbear

Hi ladies,

I found this Balenciaga city bag from a private seller. Would you mind helping me to check if this is 100% authentic? 

Item name: Balenciaga G12 city in black
Seller: private 
Photo link: http://s1162.photobucket.com/user/ptclbear/library/Balenciaga city

Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

Dear Balenciaga authenticator,

I am considering in getting this bag, could you kindly provide some advice. Thank you in advance.

Item Name: Balenciaga City in Violet (F/W 2007)
Item Number: 162294360796
Seller ID: gallooping.gargoyes
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Balenciaga-City-Bag-in-Violet-/162294360796


----------



## Modtiki71

Calling all Bal hip bag experts!! I just bought my 1st Hip bag - it's a 2012 latte. She's number 11 in my collection. First of all, the leather looks great but feels plastic-y and then I noticed that inside the front zip pocket, is a patch of matching leather?!? None of my other Bals have matching leather in the front pocket. I'm thinking this might be a red flag - but I just want to see if this is a thing with the hip bags. Thanks for any info


----------



## muchstuff

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Dear Balenciaga authenticator,
> 
> I am considering in getting this bag, could you kindly provide some advice. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City in Violet (F/W 2007)
> Item Number: 162294360796
> Seller ID: gallooping.gargoyes
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Balenciaga-City-Bag-in-Violet-/162294360796


Authentic IMO.


----------



## Modtiki71

Here is a pic inside the pocket of my hip bag for reference


----------



## muchstuff

Modtiki71 said:


> Calling all Bal hip bag experts!! I just bought my 1st Hip bag - it's a 2012 latte. She's number 11 in my collection. First of all, the leather looks great but feels plastic-y and then I noticed that inside the front zip pocket, is a patch of matching leather?!? None of my other Bals have matching leather in the front pocket. I'm thinking this might be a red flag - but I just want to see if this is a thing with the hip bags. Thanks for any info


The inside of the front pocket on all of my Bals are partially lined with leather. This began in 2005 from what I've read.


----------



## muchstuff

ptclbear said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I found this Balenciaga city bag from a private seller. Would you mind helping me to check if this is 100% authentic?
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga G12 city in black
> Seller: private
> Photo link: http://s1162.photobucket.com/user/ptclbear/library/Balenciaga city
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!!


I'm not that familiar with the latest Bals but there's nothing outstanding to make me feel it's non authentic.


----------



## ksuromax

Modtiki71 said:


> View attachment 3570593
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic inside the pocket of my hip bag for reference


Not having a hip in particular, but all my 10+ Bals have the same lining in the front pocket


----------



## Shimmerstars88

muchstuff said:


> Authentic IMO.



Thank you very much for your quick reply muchstuff!


----------



## muchstuff

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Thank you very much for your quick reply muchstuff!


My pleasure.


----------



## Annamariable

Giant 21 City Shoulder Bag

Can anyone tell me if this is real or a fake? It seemed great to me but then I noticed the shoulder strap seems wrong and I can't read the numbers on the tag fully. I've requested more pictures, but it's very late and she hasn't gotten back to me yet. I've already purchased it...I got a little click-happy while doing some retail therapy but now I'm nervous. It hasn't shipped yet so if it is fake, then maybe there is still hope.
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-leather-lambskin-studded-shoulder-bag-papyrus-15018823/


----------



## muchstuff

Annamariable said:


> Giant 21 City Shoulder Bag
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this is real or a fake? It seemed great to me but then I noticed the shoulder strap seems wrong and I can't read the numbers on the tag fully. I've requested more pictures, but it's very late and she hasn't gotten back to me yet. I've already purchased it...I got a little click-happy while doing some retail therapy but now I'm nervous. It hasn't shipped yet so if it is fake, then maybe there is still hope.
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-leather-lambskin-studded-shoulder-bag-papyrus-15018823/


You're missing a pic of the rivet but nothing is screaming fake to me. The strap looks odd because the weight distributor has been taken off. I'm thinking 2011 papyrus.


----------



## laurennguy

Hi ladies,

Could you please give me your opinion about this bag? The seller does not remember the year of this bag.
Item Name: Balenciaga Part time with silver hardware
Item Number: 282320663940
Seller ID: judy19890
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...204744&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=12&sd=282308684598


----------



## muchstuff

laurennguy said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Could you please give me your opinion about this bag? The seller does not remember the year of this bag.
> Item Name: Balenciaga Part time with silver hardware
> Item Number: 282320663940
> Seller ID: judy19890
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-Part-Time-With-silver-hardware/282320663940?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=40778&meid=6d6f1145862c41ca97c79452dd204744&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=12&sd=282308684598
> View attachment 3571551
> View attachment 3571552
> View attachment 3571553
> View attachment 3571554
> View attachment 3571555
> View attachment 3571561
> View attachment 3571560
> View attachment 3571559


The pics are a little small.  Could you attach them full size? Also need a pic of the rivet and a better one of the bale, flat and straight on.


----------



## laurennguy

muchstuff said:


> The pics are a little small.  Could you attach them full size? Also need a pic of the rivet and a better one of the bale, flat and straight on.









They are the original size. I posted them as full image but somehow they are still small.

Thank you a lot.


----------



## Annamariable

muchstuff said:


> You're missing a pic of the rivet but nothing is screaming fake to me. The strap looks odd because the weight distributor has been taken off. I'm thinking 2011 papyrus.



Thanks! The bag is already on it's way so if anything seems weird upon receiving it I'll check back again.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Annamariable said:


> Thanks! The bag is already on it's way so if anything seems weird upon receiving it I'll check back again.


Please do feel free to post once you receive your bag, happy to take another look .


----------



## muchstuff

laurennguy said:


> View attachment 3571638
> View attachment 3571638
> View attachment 3571640
> View attachment 3571641
> 
> 
> They are the original size. I posted them as full image but somehow they are still small.
> 
> Thank you a lot.


Sorry but I'm not comfortable making a decision with these pics. If I try to zoom in on them with my phone they get too blurry and they're too small here for me to see detail well enough, plus the bale is on an angle which makes it difficult to see it's shape. I can't read the tag well enough either...


----------



## lillemor22

Hi! 
I was hoping some one could help me authenticate this cuff bracelet? 
The rivets look wrong to me?
Thank you!


----------



## anna22

Hi 
Can anyone authenticate this for me

Its a Balenciaga city bag and the link is https://tradono.dk/c/3299045
Thank you


----------



## Shimmerstars88

Dear Balenciaga Authenticators,

After months and months of researching and learning more about Balenciaga, I have recently purchased my first Balenciaga and I have just received the bag in the post today! Yay!  I wasnt really sure if I should opt for the popular City or for lesser known Part-Time bag. It looked like the sizes between the bag isnt much of a difference so lets hope I've made the right choice.

I looked up what the colour Anthracite is online and it seemed like a dark grey/black colour. In the listing the bag also looked like a shiny grey/gunmetal colour. However when I received the bag the colour seems different, especially in natural sunlight compared with indoors. At times it looks like washed grey with tinge of blue or green undertones, other times its mixed gunmetal grey colour. I'm so confused, can anyone enlighten me?!  I really want to love my first Balenciaga !!

Ive discovered that the bag seems to sag quite alot after I put my items inside and carry on the crook of my arm, is this normal?  How do you hold its shape when you're carrying the bag - or you cant because its been well-worn/used?

Can you also confirm/advise if the bag is made in 2011 as per the printed card/tag? I did look at the serial number on the leather tag and it does translate it to be F/W 2011, but just want to double confirm everything.

*Item Name:* Balenciaga Part-Time Giant Bag Anthracite Silver Hardware
*Item Number: *262785496460
*Seller ID:* styleco14
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262785496460

I have taken as much photos as possible of my new bag, hopefully it is sufficient enough for you to help in authenticating! Many thanks for your kind assistance!
Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

Thank you ! 
=)


----------



## muchstuff

anna22 said:


> Hi
> Can anyone authenticate this for me
> 
> Its a Balenciaga city bag and the link is https://tradono.dk/c/3299045
> Thank you


Hi, you're missing some of the pics needed, please see the link below for additional info.


----------



## muchstuff

Shimmerstars88 said:


> View attachment 3572196
> 
> View attachment 3572197
> 
> View attachment 3572198
> 
> View attachment 3572199
> 
> View attachment 3572200
> 
> View attachment 3572201
> 
> View attachment 3572202
> 
> View attachment 3572203
> 
> View attachment 3572204
> 
> View attachment 3572205
> 
> 
> Thank you !
> =)


Hi, this is a City, not a Part-time, the PT is slightly longer and deeper than the City. In my opinion it's an authentic anthracite, anthra as a colour can have blue, green or straight grey tones depending on the year and the lighting it's under. 2011 is consistent with the interior tag. One of the things that Bal gals love is the slouch of the leather, as it ages it gets softer and slouchier. I've read where some people put liners in the bag to try to maintain it's structure but I think you need to embrace the slouch!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

muchstuff said:


> Hi, this is a City, not a Part-time, the PT is slightly longer and deeper than the City. In my opinion it's an authentic anthracite, anthra as a colour can have blue, green or straight grey tones depending on the year and the lighting it's under. 2011 is consistent with the interior tag. One of the things that Bal gals love is the slouch of the leather, as it ages it gets softer and slouchier. I've read where some people put liners in the bag to try to maintain it's structure but I think you need to embrace the slouch!



Hi Muchstuff,

Thank you so much for taking the time to reviewing my bag and confirming that its authentic! Thats fantastic!! 
Oh wow!  I cant believe its a City!  Thank you so much for clarifying this, the seller provided incorrect information. I have a City, I thought I was getting a Part-Time! Oh well, no loss at all hahaha!! 
Would you be able to advise the correct full name of my bag?

Thanks so much for also clarifying the colour of anthracite, I thought I was going a bit mad because the colour looked different when in different lightings and again look different in photos as well. I think I can get use to this unusual and interesting colour because its so different. 

Ohhh I see, its the classic Balenciaga bag look "slouch"! Duly noted! I'm learning more about my new bag from an expect, lovely! 

Many many thanks Muchstuff! Very much appreciated!


----------



## muchstuff

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Hi Muchstuff,
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the time to reviewing my bag and confirming that its authentic! Thats fantastic!!
> Oh wow!  I cant believe its a City!  Thank you so much for clarifying this, the seller provided incorrect information. I have a City, I thought I was getting a Part-Time! Oh well, no loss at all hahaha!!
> Would you be able to advise the correct full name of my bag?
> 
> Thanks so much for also clarifying the colour of anthracite, I thought I was going a bit mad because the colour looked different when in different lightings and again look different in photos as well. I think I can get use to this unusual and interesting colour because its so different.
> 
> Ohhh I see, its the classic Balenciaga bag look "slouch"! Duly noted! I'm learning more about my new bag from an expect, lovely!
> 
> Many many thanks Muchstuff! Very much appreciated!


My pleasure, it's a lovely bag, I'd call it a 2011 anthracite GSH City. Just as an FYI, because I made the same mistake when I started collecting, the Part-time has a vertical seam running north-south down the centre of the front of the bag, and it has the characteristic "dip" on the top edge, like the City. The Work is larger, has the same north-south seam, but is straight across the top, no dip. It can be hard to tell the size of a bag with no reference, pictures can be very deceiving but those details do help.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure, it's a lovely bag, I'd call it a 2011 anthracite GSH City. Just as an FYI, because I made the same mistake when I started collecting, the Part-time has a vertical seam running north-south down the centre of the front of the bag, and it has the characteristic "dip" on the top edge, like the City. The Work is larger, has the same north-south seam, but is straight across the top, no dip. It can be hard to tell the size of a bag with no reference, pictures can be very deceiving but those details do help.



Thank you Muchstuff! Now I know the correct name of my Balenciaga! Lovely! 
I think I understand the meaning of GSH - it should mean " Giant Silver Hardware" hehe! 

Thanks for the tip on the Part-time, thats very helpful. I just assumed my bag was a Part-time, because it was listed in the eBay listing and you're right, there wasn't any measurements provided. The details do help and I will know in future how to look out for a Part-time when I am ready to add to my collection! 

Thanks very much for your kind help and have a fabulous weekend.


----------



## muchstuff

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Thank you Muchstuff! Now I know the correct name of my Balenciaga! Lovely!
> I think I understand the meaning of GSH - it should mean " Giant Silver Hardware" hehe!
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the Part-time, thats very helpful. I just assumed my bag was a Part-time, because it was listed in the eBay listing and you're right, there wasn't any measurements provided. The details do help and I will know in future how to look out for a Part-time when I am ready to add to my collection!
> 
> Thanks very much for your kind help and have a fabulous weekend.


My pleasure and thanks, a great weekend to you as well!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure and thanks, a great weekend to you as well!



Hi Muchstuff,

I'm sorry to bother you, but something has just crossed my mind... now that its sinking in that I dont own a part-time.
When I was researching background on City and Part-time, I read that Part-time had the leather interior tag and City had the interior metal tag. I think that was another thing I assume from the listing as Part-time. 
Are there certain City bags that have the leather interior tag? I feel like I'm confusing myself.........


----------



## muchstuff

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Hi Muchstuff,
> 
> I'm sorry to bother you, but something has just crossed my mind... now that its sinking in that I dont own a part-time.
> When I was researching background on City and Part-time, I read that Part-time had the leather interior tag and City had the interior metal tag. I think that was another thing I assume from the listing as Part-time.
> Are there certain City bags that have the leather interior tag? I feel like I'm confusing myself.........


Depends on the hardware.  Style codes differ, this one's for a G21 City. The silver tags are for specific bags, and, in the case of the City, only for the classic hardware.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

muchstuff said:


> Depends on the hardware.  Style codes differ, this one's for a G21 City. The silver tags are for specific bags, and, in the case of the City, only for the classic hardware.



Ohhhh !! I see, that makes sense. Thanks again for the clarification!  
Thank you very much Muchstuff.   appreciated it. Its great to speak to someone with so much knowledge, so so helpful and much valued in the PurseForum!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Ohhhh !! I see, that makes sense. Thanks again for the clarification!
> Thank you very much Muchstuff.   appreciated it. Its great to speak to someone with so much knowledge, so so helpful and much valued in the PurseForum!


Thanks for the lovely complement. There are many tPFers with far more knowledge, I just happen to be the one online lately!


----------



## Suburbangirl

*Can you please have a look at this bag- thank you so much!*
* Ebay Listing- AUTH NWT Balenciaga Papier A4 Zip Around Tote Handbag Aqua Blue Amazing*
Listing Number: 332085659495
Seller ID - nyla917
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/332085659495?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Suburbangirl

And this one thank you so much  .  (New with Balenciago!)
ebay lsiting: Balenciaga Papier A4 Side Zip Leather Tote BaG in Lavender Pink NEW NWT-CURRENT
ebay seller - dreamsnscents
ebay item number - 72515233227

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/272515233227?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you so very much


----------



## rubylovepurse

Hi EXPERTS!
Could you help to authenticate this bag? Very appreciate!

Item Name: 
*Balenciaga 2011 Coquelicot Red City*

Item Number:NA
Seller ID:  hgbagsonline.com
Link:  http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/balenciaga-c-105_106/balenciaga-2011-coquelicot-red-city-p-6266.html


----------



## Wilsom04

Hello,

Please help me authenticate this bag:

Purple Large Gold Hardware
Seller: http://www.ebay.com/usr/sadidy_diva?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
eBay Listing:http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...858268?hash=item4d5115b29c:g:Ld4AAOSwEzxYYIDl


----------



## muchstuff

Suburbangirl said:


> And this one thank you so much  .  (New with Balenciago!)
> ebay lsiting: Balenciaga Papier A4 Side Zip Leather Tote BaG in Lavender Pink NEW NWT-CURRENT
> ebay seller - dreamsnscents
> ebay item number - 72515233227
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/272515233227?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you so very much





Suburbangirl said:


> *Can you please have a look at this bag- thank you so much!*
> * Ebay Listing- AUTH NWT Balenciaga Papier A4 Zip Around Tote Handbag Aqua Blue Amazing*
> Listing Number: 332085659495
> Seller ID - nyla917
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/332085659495?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I'm sorry but I don't have enough familiarity with the Papier line to authenticate these, hopefully someone else will help out!


----------



## muchstuff

rubylovepurse said:


> Hi EXPERTS!
> Could you help to authenticate this bag? Very appreciate!
> 
> Item Name:
> *Balenciaga 2011 Coquelicot Red City*
> 
> Item Number:NA
> Seller ID:  hgbagsonline.com
> Link:  http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/balenciaga-c-105_106/balenciaga-2011-coquelicot-red-city-p-6266.html


Although all of the needed pics aren't there I can tell you that HG Bags is a completely trustworthy site to purchase from.


----------



## muchstuff

Wilsom04 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag:
> 
> Purple Large Gold Hardware
> Seller: http://www.ebay.com/usr/sadidy_diva?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> eBay Listing:http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...858268?hash=item4d5115b29c:g:Ld4AAOSwEzxYYIDl


Hi please see the link below for the photos needed for authentication.


----------



## Wilsom04

View media item 1662View media item 1661View media item 1660View media item 1659


----------



## muchstuff

Wilsom04 said:


> View media item 1662View media item 1661View media item 1660View media item 1659


Sorry but these aren't the photos needed. Open this link to see the correct ones...
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Wilsom04

muchstuff said:


> Sorry but these aren't the photos needed. Open this link to see the correct ones...
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


Thanks for your response! This was the only photos provided. I will try to get more!


----------



## alina_is_perff

Hi, I want to ask if my balenciaga is authentic or not but it seems that I can't even upload pictures. Need help? Can I just dm one of the authenticators through instagram ? Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

alina_is_perff said:


> Hi, I want to ask if my balenciaga is authentic or not but it seems that I can't even upload pictures. Need help? Can I just dm one of the authenticators through instagram ? Thanks


I find it's easier to upload from a PC rather than an iphone if that's what you're using. The app isn't working at all on my phone. I don't know what the PF rules dictate regarding insta, sorry. Can you post a link to the seller or do you own the bag?


----------



## goodgirlbaggirl

Hi Friends! 
Could I ask another favor? Does this appear to be authentic?
Bag Name:
Ebay seller: smartmadmoisselleus
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-First-Very-good-condition-/302190987872?fromMakeTrack=true

Could you also look at these two below, both from the same seller:
seller: appple
First purse: city town cross body
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...273558?hash=item25cb84e296:g:vggAAOSw44BYWaZy

Second purse from same seller (appple): Charcoal Grey Classic city
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...762727?hash=item237241af67:g:4DcAAOSwTA9X2ftP

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gnoppong

Hello
i just bought my second balenciaga bag but i'm not sure for authentic bag.
please help me for check this!
Thanks

if you don't have see a pic please click this link 
http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3688167&p=1068005198#pt1068005198


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

goodgirlbaggirl said:


> Hi Friends!
> Could I ask another favor? Does this appear to be authentic?
> Bag Name:
> Ebay seller: smartmadmoisselleus
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-First-Very-good-condition-/302190987872?fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> Could you also look at these two below, both from the same seller:
> seller: appple
> First purse: city town cross body
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...273558?hash=item25cb84e296:g:vggAAOSw44BYWaZy
> 
> Second purse from same seller (appple): Charcoal Grey Classic city
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...762727?hash=item237241af67:g:4DcAAOSwTA9X2ftP
> 
> Thanks in advance!


All three look authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

gnoppong said:


> Hello
> i just bought my second balenciaga bag but i'm not sure for authentic bag.
> please help me for check this!
> Thanks
> 
> if you don't have see a pic please click this link
> http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3688167&p=1068005198#pt1068005198



Sorry but I can't access any photos.


----------



## alina_is_perff

muchstuff said:


> I find it's easier to upload from a PC rather than an iphone if that's what you're using. The app isn't working at all on my phone. I don't know what the PF rules dictate regarding insta, sorry. Can you post a link to the seller or do you own the bag?


 Yes apparently I'm using my iphone. I own the bag currently. It just arrived yesterday. Ah alright thanks . I'm gonna use my PC to upload it. Also, do you know if it's right that the mini city giant 12's tag is formatted BALENCIAGA
    PARIS

rather than BALENCIAGA . PARIS


----------



## Suburbangirl

muchstuff said:


> I'm sorry but I don't have enough familiarity with the Papier line to authenticate these, hopefully someone else will help out!


Thank you so much - I am very grateful. Hopefully someone else may be able to have a look?


----------



## gnoppong

Hello
i just bought my second balenciaga bag but i'm not sure for authentic bag.
please help me for check this!
Thanks


----------



## Suburbangirl

*Hello 
Wondering if anyone can have .look at these Papier A4 Zip bags please?
- thank you so much!

1. eBay Listing- AUTH NWT Balenciaga Papier A4 Zip Around Tote Handbag Aqua Blue Amazing*
Listing Number: 332085659495
Seller ID - nyla917
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/332085659495?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

And this one thank you so much  
2. eBay listing: Balenciaga Papier A4 Side Zip Leather Tote BaG in Lavender Pink NEW NWT-CURRENT
eBay seller - dreamsnscents
ebay item number - 72515233227

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/272515233227?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Thank you so very much


----------



## ksuromax

gnoppong said:


> Hello
> i just bought my second balenciaga bag but i'm not sure for authentic bag.
> please help me for check this!
> Thanks
> View attachment 3575033
> 
> View attachment 3575034
> 
> View attachment 3575036
> 
> View attachment 3575037
> 
> View attachment 3575038
> 
> View attachment 3575042
> 
> View attachment 3575043
> 
> View attachment 3575039


it doesn't scream off, but if it's a City, then it's missing a shoulder strap


----------



## ksuromax

alina_is_perff said:


> Yes apparently I'm using my iphone. I own the bag currently. It just arrived yesterday. Ah alright thanks . I'm gonna use my PC to upload it. Also, do you know if it's right that the mini city giant 12's tag is formatted BALENCIAGA
> PARIS
> 
> rather than BALENCIAGA . PARIS


it's not because of G12, it's just a new style of tags, they all have the same view now, small/reg hardware or G12


----------



## ksuromax

lillemor22 said:


> Hi!
> I was hoping some one could help me authenticate this cuff bracelet?
> The rivets look wrong to me?
> Thank you!


i am not an Authenticator, but i have a few bracelets.
all my G12 studs look different from the back
but at the same time Rose Gold hardware is known to be slightly different when it was just introduced,this could be the case. 
i suggest you keep reminding until someone who has enough expertise with Rose Gold hw bracelets will be available online
good luck!


----------



## dexter123

Hi,
Ladies, can anyone authenticate this? It is on ebay. TIA!
Seller:  lmmauivball
Item number: 122308347327
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-2...347327?hash=item1c7a2545bf:g:C7oAAOSwjDZYdtzH


----------



## goodgirlbaggirl

muchstuff said:


> All three look authentic in my opinion.


Thank you!! Now time to make some tough decisions


----------



## friendkat

BALENCIAGA Black Classic City S/S 2012
Is this authentic? Thank you..


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> it doesn't scream off, but if it's a City, then it's missing a shoulder strap





gnoppong said:


> Hello
> i just bought my second balenciaga bag but i'm not sure for authentic bag.
> please help me for check this!
> Thanks
> View attachment 3575033
> 
> View attachment 3575034
> 
> View attachment 3575036
> 
> View attachment 3575037
> 
> View attachment 3575038
> 
> View attachment 3575042
> 
> View attachment 3575043
> 
> View attachment 3575039



Sorry but the pics aren't large enough to see detail. As ksuromax said, i see no red flags, but I can't say for sure without better photos, sorry.


----------



## muchstuff

friendkat said:


> BALENCIAGA Black Classic City S/S 2012
> Is this authentic? Thank you..


Missing pics of the bale and rivet. What I see looks OK but I'd like better pics of the entire bag as well, front-facing. Not sure how the pics were taken, but some of them look to be at weird angles.


----------



## muchstuff

dexter123 said:


> Hi,
> Ladies, can anyone authenticate this? It is on ebay. TIA!
> Seller:  lmmauivball
> Item number: 122308347327
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-2...347327?hash=item1c7a2545bf:g:C7oAAOSwjDZYdtzH


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## dexter123

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.



Thank you. You are relatively sure? ( Im neurotic) 
You are always so kind! [emoji4][emoji173]


----------



## ksuromax

dexter123 said:


> Thank you. You are relatively sure? ( Im neurotic)
> You are always so kind! [emoji4][emoji173]


I am not an Authenticator, but as an owner of a ME City i agree with Muchstuff, looks ok to me as well


----------



## muchstuff

dexter123 said:


> Thank you. You are relatively sure? ( Im neurotic)
> You are always so kind!


As I've mentioned before, I'm not as well versed with the newer bags but it looks OK to me. The only thing I can see is that one rivet looks a bit weird in the last pic, but the other three look fine. You could always ask for one more pic of that particular rivet. And I'm not convinced that one rivet being slightly different than normal would mean the bag wasn't authentic. Also, the tag indicates F/W 2015 and the colour charts that I've seen don't show bleu nuit but I have seen reference to it in a PF thread for that season. Bleu obscur is on the charts for F/W 2015 and the colours to my eye are quite close so I wouldn't be able to say definitively which one it is.


----------



## caaren2506

Hi, can u please help me to authenticate this Balenciaga Mini City on ebay?
Thank you in advance 

Name : Authentic Balenciaga Mini Giant stud arena
Link : https://www.ebay.ca/itm/222379332841 
Seller : vintageno8


----------



## muchstuff

caaren2506 said:


> Hi, can u please help me to authenticate this Balenciaga Mini City on ebay?
> Thank you in advance
> 
> Name : Authentic Balenciaga Mini Giant stud arena
> Link : https://www.ebay.ca/itm/222379332841
> Seller : vintageno8



Hi and welcome, please see the link below for the photos needed.


----------



## caaren2506

muchstuff said:


> Hi and welcome, please see the link below for the photos needed.



Hi sorry i dont understand? Is the link not working?
Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

caaren2506 said:


> Hi sorry i dont understand? Is the link not working?
> Thank you


The link is working but you're missing a photo of the rivet. Also, the pic of the back of the zipper head isn't clear.


----------



## Charlie76

NEED IMMEDIATE HELP!! Bought this Balenciaga from VestiaireCollective and I am certain it's a fake!! Zipper looks solid but bales are so thin I can almost bend them with my fingers..Inside pocket seems to have been added on....
Also, leather is very shiny and very cracked.


----------



## Charlie76

Here is original listing http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...city-leather-handbag-balenciaga-3449253.shtml


----------



## muchstuff

Charlie76 said:


> NEED IMMEDIATE HELP!! Bought this Balenciaga from VestiaireCollective and I am certain it's a fake!! Zipper looks solid but bales are so thin I can almost bend them with my fingers..Inside pocket seems to have been added on....
> Also, leather is very shiny and very cracked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3576971
> View attachment 3576971
> View attachment 3576973
> View attachment 3576974
> View attachment 3576975
> View attachment 3576976
> View attachment 3576977
> View attachment 3576978
> View attachment 3576979
> View attachment 3576980


Not authentic, sorry!


----------



## mademoisellle

Hello,  I was wondering if you could be so kind to help me authenticate my new bag I purchased from a preloved website. Thank you so much in advance!

Item: Balenciaga First
Link: https://uk.designerexchange.com/product-detail/handbags/balenciaga/first-bag/SHANBAL12429
View media item 1707View media item 1706View media item 1705View media item 1704View media item 1703View media item 1702View media item 1701View media item 1700View media item 1699View media item 1698View media item 1697View media item 1696View media item 1695View media item 1694View media item 1693View media item 1692View media item 1691View media item 1690View media item 1688View media item 1689


----------



## muchstuff

mademoisellle said:


> Hello,  I was wondering if you could be so kind to help me authenticate my new bag I purchased from a preloved website. Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item: Balenciaga First
> Link: https://uk.designerexchange.com/product-detail/handbags/balenciaga/first-bag/SHANBAL12429
> View media item 1707View media item 1706View media item 1705View media item 1704View media item 1703View media item 1702View media item 1701View media item 1700View media item 1699View media item 1698View media item 1697View media item 1696View media item 1695View media item 1694View media item 1693View media item 1692View media item 1691View media item 1690View media item 1688View media item 1689


Authentic F/W 07 First, looks like she's in nice shape too!


----------



## mademoisellle

muchstuff said:


> Authentic F/W 07 First, looks like she's in nice shape too!



Thank you so much!! 

I am so happy she is authentic as I already love her! 

Out of curiosity please may I ask will this one be from the season before or after they changed the leather? I heard on the forum that it was around 2007 they changed it or something...? In any case the leather feels lovely!!


----------



## Suburbangirl

Hello, I'm looking to buy my first Balenciaga bag. Based on the last listing about the store "Designer Exchange UK" - is it felt that this site is usually ok for selling authentic bags? I am interested in a few B styles- but love the  Papier range. PS Its so great to read of those who have purchased from different sites to hear they look/appear authentic. I am thrilled for you all! Thank you so much.


----------



## muchstuff

mademoisellle said:


> Thank you so much!!
> 
> I am so happy she is authentic as I already love her!
> 
> Out of curiosity please may I ask will this one be from the season before or after they changed the leather? I heard on the forum that it was around 2007 they changed it or something...? In any case the leather feels lovely!!


They started making agneau (lambskin) bags in the F/W 07 season, so for that season there was a mix of chevre (goat) and agneau. Looks to me like she could be chevre but there were lovely agneau bags made as well!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Suburbangirl said:


> Hello, I'm looking to buy my first Balenciaga bag. Based on the last listing about the store "Designer Exchange UK" - is it felt that this site is usually ok for selling authentic bags? I am interested in a few B styles- but love the  Papier range. PS Its so great to read of those who have purchased from different sites to hear they look/appear authentic. I am thrilled for you all! Thank you so much.



I'm sorry but I know nothing about that particular site, hopefully someone else can chime in. I did do a little research and they have three stores in the UK and their latest one is in Madrid. No international shipping as of yet from what I've read. Some very good reviews, although there are a few that say there's a lack of detailed photos and that all wear isn't mentioned, but they seem to be in the minority and their replies state that they're working on including more photos. Good return policy on their website info for online shopping. In store policy differs so depends on how you shop. I've included a couple of links...

https://uk.designerexchange.com/site/help
https://ca.trustpilot.com/review/uk.designerexchange.com


----------



## CSG

Hi! Kindly authenticate this bag. 

Item: Balenciage Mini
Seller: @luxonlineph (instagram account)
Comments: Bag is preowned. Comes with dustbag. I am also not familiar with the year and model of the bag.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

CSG said:


> Hi! Kindly authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item: Balenciage Mini
> Seller: @luxonlineph (instagram account)
> Comments: Bag is preowned. Comes with dustbag. I am also not familiar with the year and model of the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Hi, you're missing some of the pics needed, please see the link below for more info. This would be an 05 First, worth pursuing the rest of the pics.


----------



## mademoisellle

muchstuff said:


> They started making agneau (lambskin) bags in the F/W 07 season, so for that season there was a mix of chevre (goat) and agneau. Looks to me like she could be chevre but there were lovely agneau bags made as well!



Ah thank you for helping!


----------



## mademoisellle

Suburbangirl said:


> Hello, I'm looking to buy my first Balenciaga bag. Based on the last listing about the store "Designer Exchange UK" - is it felt that this site is usually ok for selling authentic bags? I am interested in a few B styles- but love the  Papier range. PS Its so great to read of those who have purchased from different sites to hear they look/appear authentic. I am thrilled for you all! Thank you so much.



Hi there. My one and only experience buying from them was good, although I can't say they are always authentic/reliable as I have only bought from them once. 

My advice is to make sure that whenever you buy online from anywhere, only buy if there is a good return policy and have everything authenticated, hope that helps!


----------



## Suburbangirl

Thank you so much for the responses; I am very grateful and am looking forward to purchasing my first Balenciaga bag.


----------



## muchstuff

Suburbangirl said:


> Thank you so much for the responses; I am very grateful and am looking forward to purchasing my first Balenciaga bag.


Enjoy!


----------



## stormrocks1

Hi there,
I'm looking to purchase a Balenciaga city bag from Depop, not sure if the link will work. Many thanks in advance for your assistance.

Item Name: Balenciaga City
Item Number:115748
Seller ID: lbmch
Link:https://depop.app.link/sG521Pi82z.


----------



## muchstuff

stormrocks1 said:


> Hi there,
> View attachment 3578659
> View attachment 3578659
> View attachment 3578660
> 
> I'm looking to purchase a Balenciaga city bag from Depop, not sure if the link will work. I can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578636
> View attachment 3578649
> 
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City
> Item Number:115748
> Seller ID: lbmch
> Link:https://depop.app.link/sG521Pi82z.


Hi, please see the link below for the pics needed, several are missing. All pics need to be forward facing, close up and clear.


----------



## stormrocks1

muchstuff said:


> Hi, please see the link below for the pics needed, several are missing. All pics need to be forward facing, close up and clear.



Ok will ask for more.pics. Thanks!


----------



## CSG

Additional pictures here 

Sorry @muchstuff I was not able to quote on your reply. I do not know how to edit post and insert quotes.


----------



## CSG

muchstuff said:


> Hi, you're missing some of the pics needed, please see the link below for more info. This would be an 05 First, worth pursuing the rest of the pics.



Additional pics posted on post #3686


----------



## muchstuff

CSG said:


> Additional pics posted on post #3686


Authentic in my opinion, and very nice.


----------



## CSG

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, and very nice.



Do you know what leather is this? Am I correct that this is Balenciaga City year 2005? Sorry not so familiar with the brand. This would be my first Balenciaga bag if ever.


----------



## dexter123

ksuromax said:


> I am not an Authenticator, but as an owner of a ME City i agree with Muchstuff, looks ok to me as well





muchstuff said:


> As I've mentioned before, I'm not as well versed with the newer bags but it looks OK to me. The only thing I can see is that one rivet looks a bit weird in the last pic, but the other three look fine. You could always ask for one more pic of that particular rivet. And I'm not convinced that one rivet being slightly different than normal would mean the bag wasn't authentic. Also, the tag indicates F/W 2015 and the colour charts that I've seen don't show bleu nuit but I have seen reference to it in a PF thread for that season. Bleu obscur is on the charts for F/W 2015 and the colours to my eye are quite close so I wouldn't be able to say definitively which one it is.



Thank you both for the info and your time!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

CSG said:


> Do you know what leather is this? Am I correct that this is Balenciaga City year 2005? Sorry not so familiar with the brand. This would be my first Balenciaga bag if ever.


Yup, F/W 05 and the leather would be chevre (goat).


----------



## CSG

muchstuff said:


> Yup, F/W 05 and the leather would be chevre (goat).



Thank you very much for your response!


----------



## mashoune07

Hi could you please authenticate this bag?

Item name:
*Rubisse Lambskin Leather Giant 21 Silver Work Bag*
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...ambskin-leather-giant-21-silver-work-bag.html
Seller: Yoogi's Closet

THANK YOU


----------



## mmd1313

Morning Mashoun07
Authentic from a Trusted Seller.


----------



## NiMe

Hello, 
Please help me authenticate these mini cities. Thank you! 

Item Name: Balenciaga Black Classic Mini City
Item Number: 371825418264
Seller ID: italy1024
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/371825418264?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item Name: Balenciaga Mini City Giant 12 Black Leather With Gold Hardware adjustable Strap
Item Number: 282329429942
Seller ID: gretvank
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282329429942?ul_noapp=true

Thanks again!


----------



## mmd1313

Morning NiMe
No red flags.
Missing straight on shots of the rivet, front & back of serial plate, and a bale shot.  Please ask sellers for these & repost when you get them.  
Please see my link for the proper position.


----------



## dk09

Hi there PurseForum world! So this is my first post and I feel a bit silly that I ventured to buy a Balenciaga black city (medium) on PoshMark without first consulting everyone here! Could you help me out? The seller also sent me additional photos; it's the one with the Balenciaga metal tag I'm most concerned about; I didn't realize until later the corners seem a bit rounded and I'm not sure what's happening at the bottom of the metal tag, it looks like it's peeling? Or is that a reflection maybe? Your thoughts are most appreciated!
Item Name: Balenciaga Black City Medium
Item Number: N/A (Posh doesn't list)
Seller ID: jjisele
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenc...c-studs-lambskin-bag-5875ad69680278a256031832


----------



## dk09

In reference to the above #3697Today at 10:32 PM, the seller sent two more pics, and my primary concern was addressed. Still a little hesitant since the heat stamp on the back of the leather has one number a little faded. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Let me know your thoughts!


----------



## NiMe

mmd1313 said:


> Morning NiMe
> No red flags.
> Missing straight on shots of the rivet, front & back of serial plate, and a bale shot.  Please ask sellers for these & repost when you get them.
> Please see my link for the proper position.


Thanks a lot! I'll ask for them right away!


----------



## ksuromax

dk09 said:


> Hi there PurseForum world! So this is my first post and I feel a bit silly that I ventured to buy a Balenciaga black city (medium) on PoshMark without first consulting everyone here! Could you help me out? The seller also sent me additional photos; it's the one with the Balenciaga metal tag I'm most concerned about; I didn't realize until later the corners seem a bit rounded and I'm not sure what's happening at the bottom of the metal tag, it looks like it's peeling? Or is that a reflection maybe? Your thoughts are most appreciated!
> Item Name: Balenciaga Black City Medium
> Item Number: N/A (Posh doesn't list)
> Seller ID: jjisele
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenc...c-studs-lambskin-bag-5875ad69680278a256031832
> View attachment 3580827
> 
> View attachment 3580824
> View attachment 3580825
> View attachment 3580826
> 
> View attachment 3580823


Back side of the zip head is needed as well
Edit: found them in the listing on the link
looks ok to me


----------



## Killerkitty

Hi! I need help with a Balenciaga Papier! Is it an authentic Balenciaga? I'm not sure.. the leather ist not very slouchy! Is this model also available in firmer leather?? My last papier bag was in very very soft leather! I bought it at "maedchenflohmarkt" in Germany
Here the photos, I would be very grateful for help


----------



## ksuromax

Killerkitty said:


> Hi! I need help with a Balenciaga Papier! Is it an authentic Balenciaga? I'm not sure.. the leather ist not very slouchy! Is this model also available in firmer leather?? My last papier bag was in very very soft leather! I bought it at "maedchenflohmarkt" in Germany
> Here the photos, I would be very grateful for help


I am not an authenticator but
photos are not clear enough 
i was in Bal boutique in summer during 'clearance of previous collection', presuming bags were from 2015-ish and i was looking at papier bags, considering one in smaller size (i own one in largest A3 size) and i didn't like any, they all were stiff, very unusually strong and firm. It could be from the same collection/year


----------



## Killerkitty

ksuromax said:


> I am not an authenticator but
> photos are not clear enough
> i was in Bal boutique in summer during 'clearance of previous collection', presuming bags were from 2015-ish and i was looking at papier bags, considering one in smaller size (i own one in largest A3 size) and i didn't like any, they all were stiff, very unusually strong and firm. It could be from the same collection/year


Hi ksuromax! Thank you very much!  The firmer leather is not bad at all ;o)OK;  when the authenticator will better fotos, I can do it :o)


----------



## ksuromax

Killerkitty said:


> Hi ksuromax! Thank you very much!  The firmer leather is not bad at all ;o)OK;  when the authenticator will better fotos, I can do it :o)


I mean that different texture of the leather does not mean that the bag is off. I suggest you take better shots of the tag front and back and wait for an experienced authenticator, good luck!


----------



## ajoverth

Please help me authenticate this bag:
Chevre Balenciaga Bag 
https://www.etsy.com/listing/493333816/chevre-balenciaga-bag?ref=shop_home_active_12

Thank you!!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ajoverth

Please authenticate this too:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/488833768/classic-motorcycle-bag-balenciaga-city?ref=shop_home_feat_3


----------



## muchstuff

ajoverth said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag:
> Chevre Balenciaga Bag
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/493333816/chevre-balenciaga-bag?ref=shop_home_active_12
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3581679
> View attachment 3581679
> View attachment 3581681
> View attachment 3581682


You would need to post clearer  pictures of the front and back of the tag, as well as pics of the rivet and the back of the zipper head. Since the bag is brown and quite uneven in colour and the interior tag seems to be white I can only assume the bag's been dyed. The style is called a purse.


----------



## muchstuff

ajoverth said:


> Please authenticate this too:
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/488833768/classic-motorcycle-bag-balenciaga-city?ref=shop_home_feat_3


This one is not authentic.


----------



## laurennguy

Hi muchstuff,

It would be great if you can tell me this bag is authentic or not. 
Item name: 
BALENCIAGA Authentic Black Leather Silver Hardware Giant 21 City Satchel Handbag
Item number: 262817941097
Seller: blowfish3536
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/262817941097?_trksid=p2056016.l4276&_mwBanner=1

Thank you in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

laurennguy said:


> Hi muchstuff,
> 
> It would be great if you can tell me this bag is authentic or not.
> Item name:
> BALENCIAGA Authentic Black Leather Silver Hardware Giant 21 City Satchel Handbag
> Item number: 262817941097
> Seller: blowfish3536
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/262817941097?_trksid=p2056016.l4276&_mwBanner=1
> 
> Thank you in advance!


No red flags but would like to see a pic of the interior tag front.


----------



## laurennguy

muchstuff said:


> No red flags but would like to see a pic of the interior tag front.


----------



## muchstuff

laurennguy said:


> View attachment 3582085


Authentic in my opinion. If you buy it? I've found a box of refrigerator Arm and Hammer baking soda (the one with the air flow panels designed specifically for the fridge) takes care of musty smells, just zip it inside the bag for two or three day then air the bag out


----------



## laurennguy

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. If you buy it? I've found a box of refrigerator Arm and Hammer baking soda (the one with the air flow panels designed specifically for the fridge) takes care of musty smells, just zip it inside the bag for two or three day then air the bag out


Really appreciate it! 
Thank you so much for your kindness


----------



## laurennguy

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. If you buy it? I've found a box of refrigerator Arm and Hammer baking soda (the one with the air flow panels designed specifically for the fridge) takes care of musty smells, just zip it inside the bag for two or three day then air the bag out


I will definitely try it if I buy this bag. Btw, do you know what year this bag was?


----------



## muchstuff

laurennguy said:


> I will definitely try it if I buy this bag. Btw, do you know what year this bag was?


S/S 2012 saw the change from G21 to G12. The made in Italy on the tag back changed to upper case in 2011. So since it's G21 and upper case I'd say it would have to be 2011.


----------



## laurennguy

muchstuff said:


> S/S 2012 saw the change from G21 to G12. The made in Italy on the tag back changed to upper case in 2011. So since it's G21 and upper case I'd say it would have to be 2011.


Once again thank you for very quick response


----------



## muchstuff

laurennguy said:


> Once again thank you for very quick response


My pleasure... a damaged rib has kept me quiet today so I've been on tPF for hours


----------



## chowlover2

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure... a damaged rib has kept me quiet today so I've been on tPF for hours


That's painful, feel better soon!


----------



## muchstuff

chowlover2 said:


> That's painful, feel better soon!


Thank you! A month of snow and ice and I just had to go airborne and land on my ribs the day before the rain washed it all away  .


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Thank you! A month of snow and ice and I just had to go airborne and land on my ribs the day before the rain washed it all away  .


Oh, my!!!! Poor you!!! Sending healing vibes your way!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Oh, my!!!! Poor you!!! Sending healing vibes your way!!


Thanks my dear!


----------



## Killerkitty

Hi muchstuff! Do you need more pictures? Or did I forget something to post here? Please I need help..


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure... a damaged rib has kept me quiet today so I've been on tPF for hours


Speedy recovery to you muchstuff.


----------



## muchstuff

Killerkitty said:


> Hi muchstuff! Do you need more pictures? Or did I forget something to post here? Please I need help..


Sorry, I wasn't ignoring you but as Ksuromax mentioned, the pics need to be close and clear. I don't have much experience with the papier line, having only one bag, but if you post the correct, clear pics we can try to help.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Speedy recovery to you muchstuff.


Thanks my friend! I don't bounce as well as I used to


----------



## Killerkitty

OK, thanks muchstoff! I'll make more pictures, but it's still dark here in Germany  I will make pics in two hours..


----------



## muchstuff

Killerkitty said:


> OK, thanks muchstoff! I'll make more pictures, but it's still dark here in Germany  I will make pics in two hours..


OK my dear but it's almost midnight here in Vancouver BC Canada so I'll be asleep at that point. Not sure what time it is in the UAE so perhaps Ksuromax may be up and watching...I'll check in again in the morning!


----------



## Killerkitty

muchstuff said:


> OK my dear but it's almost midnight here in Vancouver BC Canada so I'll be asleep at that point. Not sure what time it is in the UAE so perhaps Ksuromax may be up and watching...I'll check in again in the morning!


Ok, I thought so ;o)
Then sleep well muchstuff


----------



## muchstuff

Killerkitty said:


> Ok, I thought so ;o)
> Then sleep well muchstuff


Chat soon!


----------



## lovedresses2010

Hi, could someone please help me authenticate this Balenciaga? Thanks!!

Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Black Leather Silver Tone Hardware Giant Weekender Bag
Item Number: 112275223920
Seller ID: gregoriusgerrkarnad_0
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/112275223920?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## muchstuff

lovedresses2010 said:


> Hi, could someone please help me authenticate this Balenciaga? Thanks!!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Black Leather Silver Tone Hardware Giant Weekender Bag
> Item Number: 112275223920
> Seller ID: gregoriusgerrkarnad_0
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/112275223920?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Hi, please see the link below for pics needed. The bale photo only applies to bags with shoulder straps.


----------



## Killerkitty

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, I wasn't ignoring you but as Ksuromax mentioned, the pics need to be close and clear. I don't have much experience with the papier line, having only one bag, but if you post the correct, clear pics we can try to help.



So, I hope these pics are better


----------



## lovedresses2010

Thanks for letting me know muchstuff!!
	

		
			
		

		
	










Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Black Leather Silver Tone Hardware Giant Weekender Bag
Item Number: 112275223920
Seller ID: gregoriusgerrkarnad_0
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/112275223920?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks again!


----------



## crocodilegreen

Hi there!
Could you please help me authenticate this Balenciaga envelope clutch?

Item Name: Classic Envelop leather clutch (brogues?)
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID: Merve
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...velop-leather-clutch-balenciaga-3037434.shtml

Thank you so much for your answer. Read some comments about VC and now I'm a bit suspicious about their items, so better to be safe than sorry before buying anything.


----------



## ksuromax

Killerkitty said:


> So, I hope these pics are better


Hi again, as i mentioned, i am not an authenticator, but i own a Papier and can say basis my personal experience - no red flags, looks ok to me.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

lovedresses2010 said:


> Thanks for letting me know muchstuff!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3582170
> View attachment 3582171
> View attachment 3582172
> View attachment 3582173
> View attachment 3582174
> View attachment 3582175
> View attachment 3582176
> 
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Black Leather Silver Tone Hardware Giant Weekender Bag
> Item Number: 112275223920
> Seller ID: gregoriusgerrkarnad_0
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/112275223920?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks again!


Rivets are not clear, please ask the seller to take a good close up shot of the back side of the handle, thanks


----------



## Killerkitty

ksuromax said:


> Hi again, as i mentioned, i am not an authenticator, but i own a Papier and can say basis my personal experience - no red flags, looks ok to me.



Hi ksuromax! That would be fantastic  I'm curious what muchstuff says! I hope so..
Thank you! Where are you from?


----------



## ksuromax

Killerkitty said:


> Hi ksuromax! That would be fantastic  I'm curious what muchstuff says! I hope so..
> Thank you! Where are you from?


I live in UAE for the past 7 years, originally i'm from Georgia


----------



## Killerkitty

ksuromax said:


> I live in UAE for the past 7 years, originally i'm from Georgia



Ah! The time shift is not so much ;o)
Thank you, for you help here :o)


----------



## ksuromax

Killerkitty said:


> Ah! The time shift is not so much ;o)
> Thank you, for you help here :o)


My pleasure!


----------



## muchstuff

Killerkitty said:


> So, I hope these pics are better


I see no red flags but would like someone who knows the papier line to weigh in. @ksuromax, what do you think?

Edit, just saw that you had already weighed in Ksuromax!


----------



## muchstuff

lovedresses2010 said:


> Thanks for letting me know muchstuff!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3582170
> View attachment 3582171
> View attachment 3582172
> View attachment 3582173
> View attachment 3582174
> View attachment 3582175
> View attachment 3582176
> 
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Black Leather Silver Tone Hardware Giant Weekender Bag
> Item Number: 112275223920
> Seller ID: gregoriusgerrkarnad_0
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/112275223920?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks again!


The pics needed are of the bale, the rivet, the back of the zipper heard and the front and back of the interior tag. All must be clear and close up, forward facing, not on an angle. I'm sorry but without those pics I'm afraid I can't help you. From what I can see of the one pic of the back of the interior tag it looks OK if that's any help, but without the proper details I can't sign off on the bag.

Edit, sorry, no bale on a weekender, must be the pain meds...


----------



## muchstuff

crocodilegreen said:


> Hi there!
> Could you please help me authenticate this Balenciaga envelope clutch?
> 
> Item Name: Classic Envelop leather clutch (brogues?)
> Item Number: N/A
> Seller ID: Merve
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...velop-leather-clutch-balenciaga-3037434.shtml
> 
> Thank you so much for your answer. Read some comments about VC and now I'm a bit suspicious about their items, so better to be safe than sorry before buying anything.


Can you ask for a pic of the back of the interior leather tag? This would be a giant covered hardware clutch as opposed to brogues, although most people seem to use the word brogues for all of these perforated bags. The true brogues bag would have a contrasting colour behind the perforations.


----------



## bevw56

Hello
Please can you authenticate this bag.thank you
Item Name DUSTY GREEN LEATHER BALENCIAGA "COVERED GIANT MESSENGER" HOBO BAG
Link https://luxurygaragesale.com/collec...r-balenciaga-covered-giant-messenger-hobo-bag


----------



## lovedresses2010

muchstuff said:


> The pics needed are of the bale, the rivet, the back of the zipper heard and the front and back of the interior tag. All must be clear and close up, forward facing, not on an angle. I'm sorry but without those pics I'm afraid I can't help you. From what I can see of the one pic of the back of the interior tag it looks OK if that's any help, but without the proper details I can't sign off on the bag.
> 
> Edit, sorry, no bale on a weekender, must be the pain meds...



Thanks again, muchstuff!! I requested more photos, but the seller has yet to respond. Hopefully, will get them to me before the auction ends! Wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## muchstuff

bevw56 said:


> Hello
> Please can you authenticate this bag.thank you
> Item Name DUSTY GREEN LEATHER BALENCIAGA "COVERED GIANT MESSENGER" HOBO BAG
> Link https://luxurygaragesale.com/collec...r-balenciaga-covered-giant-messenger-hobo-bag


Looks good in my opinion!


----------



## muchstuff

lovedresses2010 said:


> Thanks again, muchstuff!! I requested more photos, but the seller has yet to respond. Hopefully, will get them to me before the auction ends! Wishing you a speedy recovery


Thanks, hope you get your pics!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I see no red flags but would like someone who knows the papier line to weigh in. @ksuromax, what do you think?
> 
> Edit, just saw that you had already weighed in Ksuromax!


Yes, i did


----------



## Jacquevyvo

Hello, could you help me authenticate this bag?

Item Name: Balenciaga Town
Item Number: 132054261826
Seller ID: vitaminc28
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...261826?hash=item1ebf0c2042:g:7RAAAOSwImRYDOqf


----------



## ksuromax

Jacquevyvo said:


> Hello, could you help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Town
> Item Number: 132054261826
> Seller ID: vitaminc28
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...261826?hash=item1ebf0c2042:g:7RAAAOSwImRYDOqf


nothing screams off, but pls request the seller to take pix of the rivets and back side of the zip heads


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## LostInBal

Jacquevyvo said:


> Hello, could you help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Town
> Item Number: 132054261826
> Seller ID: vitaminc28
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...261826?hash=item1ebf0c2042:g:7RAAAOSwImRYDOqf


Authentic to me


----------



## Killerkitty

Hi muchstuff & ksuromax: Many thanks for your help! 
Have nice new week


----------



## bevw56

muchstuff said:


> Looks good in my opinion!


Thank you


----------



## bevw56

muchstuff said:


> Looks good in my opinion!



Thank you, have a great week


----------



## ksuromax

Killerkitty said:


> Hi muchstuff & ksuromax: Many thanks for your help!
> Have nice new week


you're most welcome


----------



## crocodilegreen

muchstuff said:


> Can you ask for a pic of the back of the interior leather tag? This would be a giant covered hardware clutch as opposed to brogues, although most people seem to use the word brogues for all of these perforated bags. The true brogues bag would have a contrasting colour behind the perforations.


Asked for it, the answer was "_As this item is in stock and ready to be shipped, we are unable to add photos to the product page. _". 
With these pictures, do you think it is authentic? And thanks for specifying the brogues term, wasn't sure if this one is one of them. 
 Thank you so much for your time, again.


----------



## Petruspus

Hi. Could you please help me authenticate this? 

Item name: balenciaga first INK
Item no: No 1960y 103208213048
link: https://tiseit.com/t/mb2KGpXkG

Thank you.


----------



## Rocket_girl

Ladies,

Does anyone here feel comfortable authenticating a new blackout city? Have one from Bergdorfs- so very likely OK - but would like to check. Bought one from BlueFly (18%off), but got spooked and returned it without opening the box - afraid it would be opening pandoras box -- knowing i would never trust *for sure* that it was authentic. Kept full-price Bergdorf's version instead.

Aware that this is a very new style - may be tricker to authenticate. Thanks for considering!


----------



## muchstuff

crocodilegreen said:


> Asked for it, the answer was "_As this item is in stock and ready to be shipped, we are unable to add photos to the product page. _".
> With these pictures, do you think it is authentic? And thanks for specifying the brogues term, wasn't sure if this one is one of them.
> Thank you so much for your time, again.


I think you're OK but when you get the bag it would be helpful if you could post the back of the tag and reference the original post number.


----------



## muchstuff

Petruspus said:


> Hi. Could you please help me authenticate this?
> 
> Item name: balenciaga first INK
> Item no: No 1960y 103208213048
> link: https://tiseit.com/t/mb2KGpXkG
> 
> Thank you.


What I see looks good but you're missing pics of the rivet, the back of the zipper head, and a good pic of the bale.


----------



## muchstuff

Rocket_girl said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Does anyone here feel comfortable authenticating a new blackout city? Have one from Bergdorfs- so very likely OK - but would like to check. Bought one from BlueFly (18%off), but got spooked and returned it without opening the box - afraid it would be opening pandoras box -- knowing i would never trust *for sure* that it was authentic. Kept full-price Bergdorf's version instead.
> 
> Aware that this is a very new style - may be tricker to authenticate. Thanks for considering!


Since you've purchased from a reputable retailer the only way it would not be authentic is if someone purchased and deliberately returned a fake instead of the authentic item, which I've been told has happened but what are the odds? If you post a link or photos someone can take a look but I doubt you have to worry!


----------



## Jacquevyvo

ksuromax said:


> nothing screams off, but pls request the seller to take pix of the rivets and back side of the zip heads


Thanks, Ksuromax! I was able to get pictures of the rivets and back size of the zipper. See attached!


----------



## Jacquevyvo

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic to me


Thank you!


----------



## Petruspus

muchstuff said:


> What I see looks good but you're missing pics of the rivet, the back of the zipper head, and a good pic of the bale.


Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

Petruspus said:


> Thank you


My pleasure.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## piosavsfan

Hello! Please help authenticate this Day! And anyone know if it is really Bubblegum? I find all the Bal pinks confusing and I think there were at least 3 different Bubblegums. 
Item Name: Balenciaga Bubblegum Pink Day Bag
Item Number: 122317119137
Seller ID: aki1331
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122317119137


----------



## muchstuff

piosavsfan said:


> Hello! Please help authenticate this Day! And anyone know if it is really Bubblegum? I find all the Bal pinks confusing and I think there were at least 3 different Bubblegums.
> Item Name: Balenciaga Bubblegum Pink Day Bag
> Item Number: 122317119137
> Seller ID: aki1331
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122317119137


Looks authentic to me. It's pre 2011 and if the paper tags do match the bag there was only magenta and bubblegum in S/S 08 as far as I know for pink shades. See the link below for pics of an 08 bubblegum from Yoogi's, if you compare tags the colour looks pretty much the same to my eye.
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/accessories/balenciaga-bubblegum-lambskin-leather-weekender-bag.html


----------



## hedonista

May I please have this authenticated? I have extra photos uploaded to an IMGUR album. I was looking for a Town to use as a small crossbody, so that is what I searched for, but it seems I received a Velo?? I also wasn’t aware that the tassels are torn and are shorter than usual. The seller did a good job of hiding that fact. [emoji22] Does anyone know of a good tassel replacement?

How does one pinpoint the year/season when there is no letter on the leather tag? The number on the tag is 235216.1000 and 213048. I think the 235216 means it is a velo, but what does the 1000 and 213048 mean? Does each color have a different number? Sorry for all the questions. I’m still learning, but I appreciate the help!! Thank you in advance!

item name: Auth BALENCIAGA The Town Shoulder Hand Bag 2 way Black Leather Vintage 403
item number: 112263224642
seller: gosyoyama76
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALENC...LhYBucqfhMAl6xqOcOMIw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
extra photos i took: http://imgur.com/a/hXkT1


----------



## ksuromax

Jacquevyvo said:


> Thanks, Ksuromax! I was able to get pictures of the rivets and back size of the zipper. See attached!


It's authentic


----------



## muchstuff

hedonista said:


> May I please have this authenticated? I have extra photos uploaded to an IMGUR album. I was looking for a Town to use as a small crossbody, so that is what I searched for, but it seems I received a Velo?? I also wasn’t aware that the tassels are torn and are shorter than usual. The seller did a good job of hiding that fact. [emoji22] Does anyone know of a good tassel replacement?
> 
> How does one pinpoint the year/season when there is no letter on the leather tag? The number on the tag is 235216.1000 and 213048. I think the 235216 means it is a velo, but what does the 1000 and 213048 mean? Does each color have a different number? Sorry for all the questions. I’m still learning, but I appreciate the help!! Thank you in advance!
> 
> item name: Auth BALENCIAGA The Town Shoulder Hand Bag 2 way Black Leather Vintage 403
> item number: 112263224642
> seller: gosyoyama76
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALENCIAGA-The-Town-Shoulder-Hand-Bag-2-way-Black-Leather-Vintage-403-/112263224642?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=1PzH7LLhYBucqfhMAl6xqOcOMIw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> extra photos i took: http://imgur.com/a/hXkT1



Yes, 235216 is the style code for a Velo. 1000 is the colour code for black, although as far as I know the colour codes for any other colour can be inconsistent. I've yet to find anyone who can decipher any of the other sets of numbers, nor do I think they're all that important. Some think they may be batch numbers but no one seems to know for certain. The "made in Italy" on the tag back would indicate 2011 or newer because it's upper case.
Sorry that I can't help regarding the tassel replacement. I'm not sure that you can actually order new tassels, particularly if you can't prove you purchased the bag from one of the boutiques, but I could be wrong. I would imagine that, if you were unhappy with your bag, the fact that they misrepresented it by calling it a Town might be enough for a return. Big difference in size. But returning it to Japan would involve cost, sadly. I do think the bag is authentic.


----------



## hedonista

muchstuff said:


> Yes, 235216 is the style code for a Velo. 1000 is the colour code for black, although as far as I know the colour codes for any other colour can be inconsistent. I've yet to find anyone who can decipher any of the other sets of numbers, nor do I think they're all that important. Some think they may be batch numbers but no one seems to know for certain. The "made in Italy" on the tag back would indicate 2011 or newer because it's upper case.
> Sorry that I can't help regarding the tassel replacement. I'm not sure that you can actually order new tassels, particularly if you can't prove you purchased the bag from one of the boutiques, but I could be wrong. I would imagine that, if you were unhappy with your bag, the fact that they misrepresented it by calling it a Town might be enough for a return. Big difference in size. But returning it to Japan would involve cost, sadly. I do think the bag is authentic.



Thank you so much for the detailed info and explanation, muchstuff! So there's no other way to identify the exact year for bags with leather tags? Is "2011 or newer" the closest I can get? LOL, I'm trying to figure out if I got a "good year" in terms of leather quality.

Also, is there a thread where I can decipher color codes? I always have so much trouble trying to figure out the original color when I look at auction photos since the bags are often faded. Thanks again!


----------



## ksuromax

hedonista said:


> Thank you so much for the detailed info and explanation, muchstuff! So there's no other way to identify the exact year for bags with leather tags? Is "2011 or newer" the closest I can get? LOL, I'm trying to figure out if I got a "good year" in terms of leather quality.
> 
> Also, is there a thread where I can decipher color codes? I always have so much trouble trying to figure out the original color when I look at auction photos since the bags are often faded. Thanks again!


i don't think you can decipher the codes, just because they are not consistent and vary from model to model. And newer doesn't always mean better, imho. Besides, as many already posted, leathers used in the same year but for different models and/or seasons can be poles apart different. You can always post either here, or in ID thread, somebody will be around to help


----------



## Fayiogarage

Hi authenticator,


Can anyone help me to confirm authenticity balenciaga city 2006

Item name : balenciaga city 2006

Item number : 115748.3444

Seller ID : prelovedcollection

Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

Fayiogarage said:


> Hi authenticator,
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me to confirm authenticity balenciaga city 2006
> 
> Item name : balenciaga city 2006
> 
> Item number : 115748.3444
> 
> Seller ID : prelovedcollection
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584042
> View attachment 3584043
> View attachment 3584044
> View attachment 3584045
> View attachment 3584046
> View attachment 3584047
> View attachment 3584048
> View attachment 3584049


Not authentic, in my opinion


----------



## muchstuff

Fayiogarage said:


> Hi authenticator,
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me to confirm authenticity balenciaga city 2006
> 
> Item name : balenciaga city 2006
> 
> Item number : 115748.3444
> 
> Seller ID : prelovedcollection
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584042
> View attachment 3584043
> View attachment 3584044
> View attachment 3584045
> View attachment 3584046
> View attachment 3584047
> View attachment 3584048
> View attachment 3584049


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Fayiogarage

Thank you so much muchstuff & ksuromax


----------



## ksuromax

Fayiogarage said:


> Thank you so much muchstuff & ksuromax


you're most welcome


----------



## muchstuff

Fayiogarage said:


> Thank you so much muchstuff & ksuromax


My pleasure!


----------



## Rocket_girl

muchstuff said:


> Since you've purchased from a reputable retailer the only way it would not be authentic is if someone purchased and deliberately returned a fake instead of the authentic item, which I've been told has happened but what are the odds? If you post a link or photos someone can take a look but I doubt you have to worry!



Thanks- agree. Odds are low, yet (see below) it *can* happen. In this case, bag came from a store after supply was scarce - they couldn't fill order at first; days later w/ re-order, they could. highly likely it was a return, though as you say, probably ok.
http://sandrarose.com/2016/12/va-wo...-bags-stores-selling-original-bags-instagram/

Will post pics later just to check!


----------



## noopuffy

Hello can you help me authenticate this mini pompon? I wonder about the inside zipper. Is it fake?
Thanks
Link: http://item.rakuten.co.jp/i-tama/p1610086t463/


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## noopuffy

Help me authenticate this mini pompon,please

Link:
http://item.rakuten.co.jp/miduno/10031994/


----------



## muchstuff

Rocket_girl said:


> Thanks- agree. Odds are low, yet (see below) it *can* happen. In this case, bag came from a store after supply was scarce - they couldn't fill order at first; days later w/ re-order, they could. highly likely it was a return, though as you say, probably ok.
> http://sandrarose.com/2016/12/va-wo...-bags-stores-selling-original-bags-instagram/
> 
> Will post pics later just to check!



How can anyone return 226 bags to the same chain of stores without getting caught a lot sooner??? Guess they updated their software after that was finally discovered.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> How can anyone return 226 bags to the same chain of stores without getting caught a lot sooner??? Guess they updated their software after that was finally discovered.


Or she had someone working there to cover her "returns"....


----------



## muchstuff

noopuffy said:


> Help me authenticate this mini pompon,please
> 
> Link:
> http://item.rakuten.co.jp/miduno/10031994/


Both listings are missing pics required for authentication.Please see the link below for the photos needed.


----------



## Jaidybug

Hi ladies! Hope you are all well. I haven't posted in a while, but was wondering if I could get your opinion on authenticity  of this bag please. I have requested some more detailed pics but haven't heard back from the seller yet. Below are pics that I do have so far, thank you in advance for your help

Item name: S/S 2011 RH City Bag in Mimosa. 
Seller name: ladylove7828 (on eBay)


----------



## muchstuff

Jaidybug said:


> Hi ladies! Hope you are all well. I haven't posted in a while, but was wondering if I could get your opinion on authenticity  of this bag please. I have requested some more detailed pics but haven't heard back from the seller yet. Below are pics that I do have so far, thank you in advance for your help
> 
> Item name: S/S 2011 RH City Bag in Mimosa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584512
> View attachment 3584513
> View attachment 3584514
> View attachment 3584515
> View attachment 3584517
> View attachment 3584518


Sorry, the pics are too small to see detail, and if I try to zoom in on them on my phone they just get blurry.


----------



## Jaidybug

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, the pics are too small to see detail, and if I try to zoom in on them on my phone they just get blurry.



Thanks muchstuff, sorry, I can't seem to post the pics very well on here to be able to zoom in. I edited my post and added the eBay seller' name. If you have time, can you take a look at her listing please? (Sorry, I'm not sure how to ad a link)[emoji4]


----------



## muchstuff

Jaidybug said:


> Thanks muchstuff, sorry, I can't seem to post the pics very well on here to be able to zoom in. I edited my post and added the eBay seller' name. If you have time, can you take a look at her listing please? (Sorry, I'm not sure how to ad a link)



Hi Jaidy, I took a look and what I see looks fine, would like a pic of the bale and the back of the zipper head but the tag looks authentic as does the rivet. To add a link you highlight the URL of the listing in question and hit copy. Then you come to your PF posting and click on the "link" icon (seventh from the left on the top task bar). The "link" will open and you'll see a place to paste your URL. Then clink on "insert".  When you upload pictures, you have the option of making them thumbnails or full size. Try clicking on full size.


----------



## Jaidybug

Thanks for looking at it and all your help muchstuff! I truly appreciate it! And thank you for the details in posting links too[emoji5]


----------



## muchstuff

Jaidybug said:


> Thanks for looking at it and all your help muchstuff! I truly appreciate it! And thank you for the details in posting links too[emoji5]


My pleasure Jaidy, good to hear from you!


----------



## Jaidybug

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure Jaidy, good to hear from you!



You too![emoji3]


----------



## noopuffy

muchstuff said:


> Both listings are missing pics required for authentication.Please see the link below for the photos needed.


Thanks you, you need more photos of the bale and the back of zipper, right. I will try to ask for more pics. 
I wonder that this zipper is not the same type as my Town,too


----------



## muchstuff

noopuffy said:


> Thanks you, you need more photos of the bale and the back of zipper, right. I will try to ask for more pics.
> I wonder that this zipper is not the same type as my Town,too





noopuffy said:


> Thanks you, you need more photos of the bale and the back of zipper, right. I will try to ask for more pics.
> I wonder that this zipper is not the same type as my Town,too


Post # 3780 is missing a good clear pic of the bale, the rivet and the back of the zipper head. Post # 3781 needs the bale, the back of the zipper head and both the front and back of the interior tag. I'm not clear on what you mean regarding the zipper, how does it differ from your Town? If your Town has giant hardware it would have a leather tab rather than a short tassel, is that what you mean? The short tassel is consistent on a bag with classic hardware.


----------



## noopuffy

muchstuff said:


> Post # 3780 is missing a good clear pic of the bale, the rivet and the back of the zipper head. Post # 3781 needs the bale, the back of the zipper head and both the front and back of the interior tag. I'm not clear on what you mean regarding the zipper, how does it differ from your Town? If your Town has giant hardware it would have a leather tab rather than a short tassel, is that what you mean? The short tassel is consistent on a bag with classic hardware.


Yes, my town has a leather tap. I'm new to this brand.
It is my first Bal. Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

noopuffy said:


> Yes, my town has a leather tap. I'm new to this brand.
> It is my first Bal. Thank you



So then your Town has giant hardware rather than classic. Giant hardware came in two sizes, the older size is called G21 , the smaller size G12. Here's a good link with info for the Bal newbie. It's a slippery slope, I started with one and now have about twenty .

http://www.lovebbags.com/p/faqs.html


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## noopuffy

That was helpful. I guess I will get a mini pom,soon. I can't decide which color should I get. Just Want to have them all.
Lol,


----------



## pusheenlam

Hi, could i have this authenticated please? It's my first time making a purchase off a resale site x 

Item Name: Balenciaga City 
Link (if available): http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...k-city-leather-tote-balenciaga-3469652.shtml#
Item Number: N04053 D115748

Thank you, I bought it but I haven't received it so I might just return it if it turns out not to be authentic!


----------



## muchstuff

pusheenlam said:


> Hi, could i have this authenticated please? It's my first time making a purchase off a resale site x
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City
> Link (if available): http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...k-city-leather-tote-balenciaga-3469652.shtml#
> Item Number: N04053 D115748
> 
> Thank you, I bought it but I haven't received it so I might just return it if it turns out not to be authentic!


No red flags but please post pics of the bale, rivet and back of the zipper head when you receive it. The tag indicate S/S 2016 so it's practically new.


----------



## noopuffy

Hi Muchstuff,
I just got more pics from seller. Not exaclty what you need. I should find another one instead,I guess.


----------



## muchstuff

noopuffy said:


> Hi Muchstuff,
> I just got more pics from seller. Not exaclty what you need. I should find another one instead,I guess.


While you're missing some of the pics I'd like, what I see looks good. I'm afraid that's the best I can do. if you do decide to purchase, please post the relevant pics. It looks to me like the colour might be murier, from 2011.


----------



## noopuffy

Thank you so much, You help a lot.
 I love the yellow one, too. Want to have them all.lol


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> While you're missing some of the pics I'd like, what I see looks good. I'm afraid that's the best I can do. if you do decide to purchase, please post the relevant pics. It looks to me like the colour might be murier, from 2011.


+1


----------



## Barbarbar

Item name: Auth BALENCIAGA HOLIDAY BAG Dark Blue City Bag
Item number: 112272674606 
Seller ID:Alexandrasales
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/112272674606 

Thank you so much !!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Barbarbar said:


> Item name: Auth BALENCIAGA HOLIDAY BAG Dark Blue City Bag
> Item number: 112272674606
> Seller ID:Alexandrasales
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/112272674606
> 
> Thank you so much !!!!


No red flags but you're missing a photo of the front of the tag and the bale. Please quote this post when you repost the additional pics.


----------



## lovedresses2010

Can someone please help me authenticate this Balenciaga Weekender? Thanks so much!!


----------



## lovedresses2010

More photos for the above request. Thanks!!


----------



## muchstuff

lovedresses2010 said:


> More photos for the above request. Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586834
> 
> View attachment 3586835
> View attachment 3586836


I'm sorry but the pics aren't useful for authentication. Please  see the link below


----------



## noopuffy

Hi,muchstuff
I got more pics of the yellow pom. What do you think? Is this color called "mimosa"?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ksuromax

noopuffy said:


> Hi,muchstuff
> I got more pics of the yellow pom. What do you think? Is this color called "mimosa"?
> Thanks in advance.


Mimosa was richer and deeper saturated yellow, this is Jaune Citronnade from SS 2015 (i have a bracelet in the same colour)


----------



## Barbarbar

ksuromax said:


> Mimosa was richer and deeper saturated yellow, this is Jaune Citronnade from SS 2015 (i have a bracelet in the same colour)



Thanks a lot!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Barbarbar

muchstuff said:


> No red flags but you're missing a photo of the front of the tag and the bale. Please quote this post when you repost the additional pics.



Thx a lot! Will update the photo once I receive it !


----------



## ksuromax

Barbarbar said:


> Thanks a lot!


my pleasure


----------



## noopuffy

noopuffy said:


> Hi,muchstuff
> I got more pics of the yellow pom. What do you think? Is this color called "mimosa"?
> Thanks in advance.



I forgot to quote the link of these pictures. Please help me, 
http://item.rakuten.co.jp/miduno/10031994/#


----------



## muchstuff

noopuffy said:


> I forgot to quote the link of these pictures. Please help me,
> http://item.rakuten.co.jp/miduno/10031994/#





noopuffy said:


> I forgot to quote the link of these pictures. Please help me,
> http://item.rakuten.co.jp/miduno/10031994/#


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## noopuffy

Thank you so much


----------



## muchstuff

noopuffy said:


> Thank you so much


You're welcome, have you made a choice yet?


----------



## lovedresses2010

muchstuff said:


> I'm sorry but the pics aren't useful for authentication. Please  see the link below



Hi muchstuff! Can you tell me what is wrong with my photos, as I though I posted all requested photos in the guideline. Thank you!!


----------



## muchstuff

lovedresses2010 said:


> Hi muchstuff! Can you tell me what is wrong with my photos, as I though I posted all requested photos in the guideline. Thank you!!


There are lots of pics of the bag in it's entirety but the pic of the back of the zipper head is blurry, the front of the interior tag is in shadow so you can't read it well enough, the back of the tag is upside down and there's no pic of the bale or rivet. The pics all need to be clear and close up , not on an angle and well lit.Unless I've missed a post? It's possible with all of the traffic going on. I know it seems picky, but with so many people asking for authentication there's really not enough time to download the pics and try to enhance them.  Please let me know if I missed a post...


----------



## bevw56

Hello!
Please can you authenticate this First bag. Thank you for your time.  
Item Name: Balenciaga F/W 2008 Saddle Chestnut Brown Chevre First Classic Hardware
Item Number: 172474157934
Seller ID: wetkandy
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Auth-BALE...157934?hash=item282842cb6e:g:RV0AAOSwjDZYblWM


----------



## muchstuff

bevw56 said:


> Hello!
> Please can you authenticate this First bag. Thank you for your time.
> Item Name: Balenciaga F/W 2008 Saddle Chestnut Brown Chevre First Classic Hardware
> Item Number: 172474157934
> Seller ID: wetkandy
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Auth-BALE...157934?hash=item282842cb6e:g:RV0AAOSwjDZYblWM


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## bevw56

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


thank you so much for your super quick reply. its 7am here in uk not sure where you are so either good day or sleep well


----------



## muchstuff

bevw56 said:


> thank you so much for your super quick reply. its 7am here in uk not sure where you are so either good day or sleep well


11:25  pm in Vancouver BC Canada, enjoy your day!


----------



## bevw56

muchstuff said:


> 11:25  pm in Vancouver BC Canada, enjoy your day!


sleep well! my daughter is visiting Vancouver in October she is very excited


----------



## muchstuff

bevw56 said:


> sleep well! my daughter is visiting Vancouver in October she is very excited


Visiting friends? Looking at schools?


----------



## bevw56

muchstuff said:


> Visiting friends? Looking at schools?


holiday,starting in Vancouver and various places ending in Chicago, her and her husband visited Montreal, Ontario and the Canadian side of Niagra last year and loved Canada, hence the return. I might try and find a preloved Bal she can pick up for me there seem to be so many over the water not so here in uk .


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

bevw56 said:


> holiday,starting in Vancouver and various places ending in Chicago, her and her husband visited Montreal, Ontario and the Canadian side of Niagra last year and loved Canada, hence the return. I might try and find a preloved Bal she can pick up for me there seem to be so many over the water not so here in uk .


Many more in the US than in Canada but perhaps more in Canada  than the UK...


----------



## bevw56

muchstuff said:


> Many more in the US than in Canada but perhaps more in Canada  than the UK...


Yes, here many many chanel and mulberry! I'm very new to this have purchased a new city small and a preloved town desperate for a hobo which seem to be scarce everywhere and looking at firsts and twiggy so I'm sure I'll be back on this thread hopefully soon.


----------



## Fayiogarage

Hi again authenticator,

Could you me please to authenticity this bag

Item name : balenciaga 

Seller name : friend of mine

Item number : 115748 3644 













Thank you


----------



## LostInBal

Fayiogarage said:


> Hi again authenticator,
> 
> Could you me please to authenticity this bag
> 
> Item name : balenciaga
> 
> Seller name : friend of mine
> 
> Item number : 115748 3644
> 
> View attachment 3588010
> View attachment 3588011
> View attachment 3588012
> View attachment 3588013
> View attachment 3588014
> View attachment 3588015
> View attachment 3588016
> View attachment 3588018
> View attachment 3588019
> View attachment 3588020
> 
> 
> Thank you


Sorry,  this is counterfeit and re-dyed (hardware still have dye traces)


----------



## amstevens714

May I ask someone to take a peak at this bag please ? 

Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide !

Item: jacinthe town
Seller: fashionphile
Item#: 133886
Link:https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-town-jacinthe-133886
Photos below are from me


----------



## LostInBal

amstevens714 said:


> May I ask someone to take a peak at this bag please ?
> 
> Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide !
> 
> Item: jacinthe town
> Seller: fashionphile
> Item#: 133886
> Link:https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-town-jacinthe-133886
> Photos below are from me



Looks authentic to me plus FashionPhile is a reputable seller


----------



## Gharrisx

Hello. I would like to know if this is real or fake? I've gone through multiple fake spotting websites and it seems to pass all of the genuine bag tests but I just want to be sure it's real.

Item name (I think): Balenciaga Medium City
Item serial no: 115748


----------



## Gharrisx

Hello i need to know if this bag is genuine or fake? Passes all the online authentic bag tests but still want to check so if anyone can help will be much appreciated. 

Item name (I think): Balenciaga Medium City
Item number: 115748 3444 / N'0754C


----------



## ksuromax

Gharrisx said:


> View attachment 3588378
> View attachment 3588379
> View attachment 3588380
> View attachment 3588381
> View attachment 3588382
> View attachment 3588383
> View attachment 3588385
> View attachment 3588386
> View attachment 3588387
> 
> Hello i need to know if this bag is genuine or fake? Passes all the online authentic bag tests but still want to check so if anyone can help will be much appreciated.
> 
> Item name (I think): Balenciaga Medium City
> Item number: 115748 3444 / N'0754C


Can you add a clear close-up snap of the rivets, please? 
I presume the shoulder strap is missing???


----------



## LostInBal

Gharrisx said:


> View attachment 3588378
> View attachment 3588379
> View attachment 3588380
> View attachment 3588381
> View attachment 3588382
> View attachment 3588383
> View attachment 3588385
> View attachment 3588386
> View attachment 3588387
> 
> Hello i need to know if this bag is genuine or fake? Passes all the online authentic bag tests but still want to check so if anyone can help will be much appreciated.
> 
> Item name (I think): Balenciaga Medium City
> Item number: 115748 3444 / N'0754C



Very bad counterfeit


----------



## RufikPufik

Anyone saw Balenciaga on Zulily. I wonder if they are fakes.


----------



## Gharrisx

ksuromax said:


> Can you add a clear close-up snap of the rivets, please?
> I presume the shoulder strap is missing???







Thanks for the help, is this okay?


----------



## Gharrisx

Gharrisx said:


> View attachment 3588451
> View attachment 3588452
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help, is this okay?


Also yes unfortunately the shoulder strap is missing.


----------



## amstevens714

aalinne_72 said:


> Looks authentic to me plus FashionPhile is a reputable seller



Thank you so much!! It looked and felt good to me, I just always like to double check with you all. I'm very grateful for your opinion. Have a fantastic day


----------



## LostInBal

amstevens714 said:


> Thank you so much!! It looked and felt good to me, I just always like to double check with you all. I'm very grateful for your opinion. Have a fantastic day


We are glad to help dear, enjoy your weekend as well!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## LostInBal

Gharrisx said:


> View attachment 3588451
> View attachment 3588452
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help, is this okay?


Thank you for posting additional photos but unfortunately,  this one I fake, sorry.


----------



## Gharrisx

aalinne_72 said:


> Thank you for posting additional photos but unfortunately,  this one I fake, sorry.


Okay thanks. How can you tell it's a fake so I know for next time?


----------



## ksuromax

Gharrisx said:


> View attachment 3588451
> View attachment 3588452
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help, is this okay?


Just wanted to make sure, but @aalinne_72 was faster  sorry dear, not authentic


----------



## Fingbag

Hi, can you tell me if this an authentic Or fake bag https://www.ebay.com/itm/112281746931 

TIA


----------



## Fingbag

Authenticate this


----------



## ksuromax

Sorry, not authentic


Fingbag said:


> Authenticate this


----------



## Fingbag

ksuromax said:


> Sorry, not authentic


Thank you, can you please tell me what to look for in the future? Everything looks pretty good except the serial numbers didn't seem to match and no "made in Italy" stamp


----------



## ksuromax

Fingbag said:


> Thank you, can you please tell me what to look for in the future? Everything looks pretty good except the serial numbers didn't seem to match and no "made in Italy" stamp


That's already enough to tell a fake


----------



## LostInBal

Fingbag said:


> Authenticate this


Please, read post number 1 and post all the required photos for authentification. The only thing I can see it looks correct it's bale.

Edited:
Ugh, I didn't have a look to the auth link, very fake as ksuromax mentioned.


----------



## Fingbag

aalinne_72 said:


> Please, read post number 1 and post all the required photos for authentification. The only thing I can see it looks correct it's bale.
> 
> Edited:
> Ugh, I didn't have a look to the auth link, very fake as ksuromax mentioned.



I'm sorry I didn't read post 1. My fiancé just bought this for me and when he showed me I knew something was off. He's in contact with the seller right now to cancel the order but she insists that's its authentic.


----------



## Fingbag

Fingbag said:


> I'm sorry I didn't read post 1. My fiancé just bought this for me and when he showed me I knew something was off. He's in contact with the seller right now to cancel the order but she insists that's its authentic.


Update: all taken care of. Thank you for quick responses!


----------



## muchstuff

bevw56 said:


> Yes, here many many chanel and mulberry! I'm very new to this have purchased a new city small and a preloved town desperate for a hobo which seem to be scarce everywhere and looking at firsts and twiggy so I'm sure I'll be back on this thread hopefully soon.


An actual Hobo or something in a hobo style, like the Day?


----------



## bevw56

muchstuff said:


> An actual Hobo or something in a hobo style, like the Day?


An actual hobo as it looks a little smaller than a day but I might just have to get a day eventually as there seems to be lots more of those around. Hope you have a great day!


----------



## lovedresses2010

Hi muchstuff! I hope these photos will do! The markings on the inside label are really hard to see because of the distressed nature of the material, so I don't know if that would be a red flag? From what I can see, the serial number is 177287 2130.
By the way, are you feeling better?! Thank you!!


----------



## lovedresses2010

Sorry! The last two photos were upside down!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

lovedresses2010 said:


> Sorry! The last two photos were upside down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588851
> View attachment 3588852


I'm sorry but I can't give you an answer on this. That's not saying it's not authentic but I'd rather err on the side of caution. I can't zoom in on the tags to really examine the font. There's no pic of the rivet unless I missed it.  And there shouldn't be a tassel on a bag with giant hardware. Anyone else want to comment?


----------



## LostInBal

lovedresses2010 said:


> Sorry! The last two photos were upside down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588851
> View attachment 3588852



Please,  post a sharp photo of rivet and serial tag (where the numbers and made in Italy shows) and try not to bend the leather tag please.


----------



## LostInBal

lovedresses2010 said:


> Sorry! The last two photos were upside down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588851
> View attachment 3588852



Correct serial number would be 177287 213048 (maybe you missed the two last ones 48?. I guess one 4 on your leather tag, is there the 8?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I'm sorry but I can't give you an answer on this. That's not saying it's not authentic but I'd rather err on the side of caution. I can't zoom in on the tags to really examine the font. There's no pic of the rivet unless I missed it.  And there shouldn't be a tassel on a bag with giant hardware. Anyone else want to comment?


Tassel can be the one which the mirror was supposed to hang on, i did the same to my Street Raisin, mirror is in the pocket and a tassel is hanging loose


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> Tassel can be the one which the mirror was supposed to hang on, i did the same to my Street Raisin, mirror is in the pocket and a tassel is hanging loose


That´s exactly what I though 
If the serial is correct as well as other facts regarding to the print etc.... it would be a very good sign.


----------



## lovedresses2010

ksuromax said:


> Tassel can be the one which the mirror was supposed to hang on, i did the same to my Street Raisin, mirror is in the pocket and a tassel is hanging loose


Hi ladies! Please see the additional photos. Sorry! I've mistaken the rivets for the studs on my previous post! Now that you mention it, if I look really hard, I can kind of make out a 4 and an 8 at the end of the serial number. The seller said it was purchased only two years ago from Holt Renfrew, so I don't know if it's natural for the markings to be so faint. And yes, there is a mirror in the front pocket! Any additional input would be appreciated!


----------



## ksuromax

I tend to say "ok to me"
But wait for second opinion, better be safe


----------



## Jaidybug

Hi muchstuff, I have the additional pics for you now of the 2011 mimosa City Bag that I'd requested an opinion on before. Hope these are helpful, can you please tell me if it's authentic? Thanks so much for your time and help[emoji3]


----------



## LostInBal

lovedresses2010 said:


> Hi ladies! Please see the additional photos. Sorry! I've mistaken the rivets for the studs on my previous post! Now that you mention it, if I look really hard, I can kind of make out a 4 and an 8 at the end of the serial number. The seller said it was purchased only two years ago from Holt Renfrew, so I don't know if it's natural for the markings to be so faint. And yes, there is a mirror in the front pocket! Any additional input would be appreciated!


Agree with @ksuromax , looks ok to me as well


----------



## lovedresses2010

ksuromax said:


> I tend to say "ok to me"
> But wait for second opinion, better be safe


Thank you so much Ksuromaxx!!


----------



## lovedresses2010

aalinne_72 said:


> Agree with @ksuromax , looks ok to me as well


Thanks so much aalinne_72!!


----------



## hedonista

Hello Bal Experts! Can you please authenticate these and help me identify the season and color of each bag? I purchased the twiggy and first as cheap tester project bags to try my hand at dying, and I would really like to keep the dye job as close to the original color as possible, but I am having the hardest time pinpointing the original color. It looks like even the mirrors are a bit faded.


Item Name: BALENCIAGA Authentic Gray Leather Giant 21 Day Hobo Handbag
Item Number: 302194594030
Seller: shopmaterialworld
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...%2FWFy2n2JyjnE6peNv3o%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
My own photos: http://imgur.com/a/tKzNM

Item Name: BALENCIAGA Authentic Green Leather Classic Twiggy Satchel Handbag
Item Number: 291998789807
Seller: shopmaterialworld
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...%2FWFy2n2JyjnE6peNv3o%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
My own photos: http://imgur.com/a/Xbnwn

Item Name: BALENCIAGA Blue Leather Classic First Satchel Handbag
Item Number: 302198229185
Seller: shopmaterialworld
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...%2FWFy2n2JyjnE6peNv3o%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
My own photos: http://imgur.com/a/MjbhV
Notes: From my research, this seems to be S/S 2008, but what color is it? Sky blue or Turquoise? I would like to recolor this back to turquoise, ideally, but I am worried it will not turn out right. If I dye this Electric Blue, will it be consistent with the numbers on the tag, or will it make my bag seem “fake”?

The first and twiggy are honestly yucky in their present condition, but hopefully I can revive them. Thank you for your help guys!


----------



## ksuromax

lovedresses2010 said:


> Thank you so much Ksuromaxx!!


My pleasure!


----------



## ksuromax

hedonista said:


> Hello Bal Experts! Can you please authenticate these and help me identify the season and color of each bag? I purchased the twiggy and first as cheap tester project bags to try my hand at dying, and I would really like to keep the dye job as close to the original color as possible, but I am having the hardest time pinpointing the original color. It looks like even the mirrors are a bit faded.
> 
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA Authentic Gray Leather Giant 21 Day Hobo Handbag
> Item Number: 302194594030
> Seller: shopmaterialworld
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Authentic-Gray-Leather-Giant-21-Day-Hobo-Handbag-/302194594030?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=9qgHP4jt%2FWFy2n2JyjnE6peNv3o%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> My own photos: http://imgur.com/a/tKzNM
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA Authentic Green Leather Classic Twiggy Satchel Handbag
> Item Number: 291998789807
> Seller: shopmaterialworld
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Authentic-Green-Leather-Classic-Twiggy-Satchel-Handbag-/291998789807?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=9qgHP4jt%2FWFy2n2JyjnE6peNv3o%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> My own photos: http://imgur.com/a/Xbnwn
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA Blue Leather Classic First Satchel Handbag
> Item Number: 302198229185
> Seller: shopmaterialworld
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Blue-Leather-Classic-First-Satchel-Handbag-/302198229185?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=9qgHP4jt%2FWFy2n2JyjnE6peNv3o%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> My own photos: http://imgur.com/a/MjbhV
> Notes: From my research, this seems to be S/S 2008, but what color is it? Sky blue or Turquoise? I would like to recolor this back to turquoise, ideally, but I am worried it will not turn out right. If I dye this Electric Blue, will it be consistent with the numbers on the tag, or will it make my bag seem “fake”?
> 
> The first and twiggy are honestly yucky in their present condition, but hopefully I can revive them. Thank you for your help guys!


Hi, my humble opinion: 
Day is possibly Galet from 2009
Twiggy is unrecognizable for me, i suggest you wait for @aalinne_72 to have her expert look at it
First is SS 2008 Sky Blue
i suggest you take pics of the leather inside the front pockets, it should preserve original colour better, it would help to identify it


----------



## hedonista

ksuromax said:


> Hi, my humble opinion:
> Day is possibly Galet from 2009
> Twiggy is unrecognizable for me, i suggest you wait for @aalinne_72 to have her expert look at it
> First is SS 2008 Sky Blue
> i suggest you take pics of the leather inside the front pockets, it should preserve original colour better, it would help to identify it



Thanks ksuromax! I'll take a better photo of the front pockets tomorrow in natural daylight. (Too dark right now and I have poor lighting.) Do they look authentic to you at least? 

I would love more input from our lovely authenticators. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

hedonista said:


> Thanks ksuromax! I'll take a better photo of the front pockets tomorrow in natural daylight. (Too dark right now and I have poor lighting.) Do they look authentic to you at least?
> 
> I would love more input from our lovely authenticators. Thanks everyone!


I didn't comment on authenticity, i will have another look on a big screen soon but as far as i remember some needed photos were missing. 
Please, take a photo of not the pcket, but a patch of leather inside the front pocket


----------



## hedonista

ksuromax said:


> I didn't comment on authenticity, i will have another look on a big screen soon but as far as i remember some needed photos were missing.
> Please, take a photo of not the pcket, but a patch of leather inside the front pocket



Can you tell me what photos are missing? I have a bunch of extra photos in IMGUR albums linked in the original authentication request. I was actually afraid I took too MANY photos, lol. I also added photos of the leather inside the pockets to the albums (last photo of each album), but they were taken under fluorescent lights, which makes the colors look very washed out and different from my initial photos. I'll try again tomorrow. Thank you!


----------



## Harbison

Hello!

I would like to confirm the authentication of this bag. 

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...b3d1da9&pid=100013&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=231844994093

Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

hedonista said:


> Can you tell me what photos are missing? I have a bunch of extra photos in IMGUR albums linked in the original authentication request. I was actually afraid I took too MANY photos, lol. I also added photos of the leather inside the pockets to the albums (last photo of each album), but they were taken under fluorescent lights, which makes the colors look very washed out and different from my initial photos. I'll try again tomorrow. Thank you!


 this thread lists all required photos for authentication  
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## ksuromax

Harbison said:


> Hello!
> 
> I would like to confirm the authentication of this bag.
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga-Holiday-City-Giant-Studs-Matte-Calfskin-Medium/122205418040?_trksid=p2047675.c100013.m1986&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160927153312&meid=e5a4cb799fd442a8a2c6b56c7b3d1da9&pid=100013&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=231844994093
> 
> Thank you!


hi, sorry, these photos look like stock ones, we need to see real photos of actual bag.


----------



## Harbison

ksuromax said:


> hi, sorry, these photos look like stock ones, we need to see real photos of actual bag.


The bag is from Trendlee. I assume it is  trusted source but just wanted to see if this bag is one that Balenciaga has produced previously!


----------



## ksuromax

Harbison said:


> The bag is from Trendlee. I assume it is  trusted source but just wanted to see if this bag is one that Balenciaga has produced previously!


sorry, i haven't seen one in person, cannot comment on this. 
try to ask in the boutique, if the tag is accurate, then it's a recent model, SAs should recognize it if it was in past season.


----------



## hedonista

ksuromax said:


> this thread lists all required photos for authentication
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/



I've looked at that already and as far as I can tell, all the required photos are there in my IMGUR albums...


----------



## muchstuff

Jaidybug said:


> Hi muchstuff, I have the additional pics for you now of the 2011 mimosa City Bag that I'd requested an opinion on before. Hope these are helpful, can you please tell me if it's authentic? Thanks so much for your time and help[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3589370
> View attachment 3589371
> View attachment 3589372
> View attachment 3589373


In my opinion you're good to go Jaidy!


----------



## ksuromax

hedonista said:


> Hello Bal Experts! Can you please authenticate these and help me identify the season and color of each bag? I purchased the twiggy and first as cheap tester project bags to try my hand at dying, and I would really like to keep the dye job as close to the original color as possible, but I am having the hardest time pinpointing the original color. It looks like even the mirrors are a bit faded.
> 
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA Authentic Gray Leather Giant 21 Day Hobo Handbag
> Item Number: 302194594030
> Seller: shopmaterialworld
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Authentic-Gray-Leather-Giant-21-Day-Hobo-Handbag-/302194594030?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=9qgHP4jt%2FWFy2n2JyjnE6peNv3o%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> My own photos: http://imgur.com/a/tKzNM
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA Authentic Green Leather Classic Twiggy Satchel Handbag
> Item Number: 291998789807
> Seller: shopmaterialworld
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Authentic-Green-Leather-Classic-Twiggy-Satchel-Handbag-/291998789807?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=9qgHP4jt%2FWFy2n2JyjnE6peNv3o%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> My own photos: http://imgur.com/a/Xbnwn
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA Blue Leather Classic First Satchel Handbag
> Item Number: 302198229185
> Seller: shopmaterialworld
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Blue-Leather-Classic-First-Satchel-Handbag-/302198229185?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=9qgHP4jt%2FWFy2n2JyjnE6peNv3o%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> My own photos: http://imgur.com/a/MjbhV
> Notes: From my research, this seems to be S/S 2008, but what color is it? Sky blue or Turquoise? I would like to recolor this back to turquoise, ideally, but I am worried it will not turn out right. If I dye this Electric Blue, will it be consistent with the numbers on the tag, or will it make my bag seem “fake”?
> 
> The first and twiggy are honestly yucky in their present condition, but hopefully I can revive them. Thank you for your help guys!


From what i see online Twiggy and First look ok to me, Day has no useful pics 
if you follow the instructions for requested pics, please, feel free to add a few snaps of other 2 from right angles as well, always good to double check and have second opinion


----------



## ksuromax

hedonista said:


> I've looked at that already and as far as I can tell, all the required photos are there in my IMGUR albums...


sorry if i overlooked, but where are the IMGUR albums???


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> sorry, i haven't seen one in person, cannot comment on this.
> try to ask in the boutique, if the tag is accurate, then it's a recent model, SAs should recognize it if it was in past season.



Holiday collection S/S 2015 from what I understand.  I've seen it in a couple of colour combos.. Trendlee is generally a trusted site. And yes, their pics are professional and often do look like stock photos, they'll always have one with a high heeled pump to try to get you a sense of bag size. (Doesn't work IMHO). That said, they don't post all of the relevant pics. I do trust them though, for what it's worth.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> From what i see online Twiggy and First look ok to me, Day has no useful pics
> if you follow the instructions for requested pics, please, feel free to add a few snaps of other 2 from right angles as well, always good to double check and have second opinion





hedonista said:


> Hello Bal Experts! Can you please authenticate these and help me identify the season and color of each bag? I purchased the twiggy and first as cheap tester project bags to try my hand at dying, and I would really like to keep the dye job as close to the original color as possible, but I am having the hardest time pinpointing the original color. It looks like even the mirrors are a bit faded.
> 
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA Authentic Gray Leather Giant 21 Day Hobo Handbag
> Item Number: 302194594030
> Seller: shopmaterialworld
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Authentic-Gray-Leather-Giant-21-Day-Hobo-Handbag-/302194594030?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=9qgHP4jt%2FWFy2n2JyjnE6peNv3o%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> My own photos: http://imgur.com/a/tKzNM
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA Authentic Green Leather Classic Twiggy Satchel Handbag
> Item Number: 291998789807
> Seller: shopmaterialworld
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Authentic-Green-Leather-Classic-Twiggy-Satchel-Handbag-/291998789807?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=9qgHP4jt%2FWFy2n2JyjnE6peNv3o%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> My own photos: http://imgur.com/a/Xbnwn
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA Blue Leather Classic First Satchel Handbag
> Item Number: 302198229185
> Seller: shopmaterialworld
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Blue-Leather-Classic-First-Satchel-Handbag-/302198229185?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=9qgHP4jt%2FWFy2n2JyjnE6peNv3o%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> My own photos: http://imgur.com/a/MjbhV
> Notes: From my research, this seems to be S/S 2008, but what color is it? Sky blue or Turquoise? I would like to recolor this back to turquoise, ideally, but I am worried it will not turn out right. If I dye this Electric Blue, will it be consistent with the numbers on the tag, or will it make my bag seem “fake”?
> 
> The first and twiggy are honestly yucky in their present condition, but hopefully I can revive them. Thank you for your help guys!



Ksuromax I don't know if you saw the pics of the interior tag on the Day but it looks good to me. A pic of the rivet and back of the zipper head would be helpful but I think it's OK. hedonista, if you get those pics and want to post them please link or quote the number of your original post.

Edit just saw the Imgur pics, you're good as far as I'm concerned on the Day


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Ksuromax I don't know if you saw the pics of the interior tag on the Day but it looks good to me. A pic of the rivet and back of the zipper head would be helpful but I think it's OK. hedonista, if you get those pics and want to post them please link or quote the number of your original post.


i've seen them, but yet i don't feel confident enough to judge just by one and only tag  rivets are too far to see clearly


----------



## hedonista

hedonista said:


> Hello Bal Experts! Can you please authenticate these and help me identify the season and color of each bag? I purchased the twiggy and first as cheap tester project bags to try my hand at dying, and I would really like to keep the dye job as close to the original color as possible, but I am having the hardest time pinpointing the original color. It looks like even the mirrors are a bit faded.
> 
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA Authentic Gray Leather Giant 21 Day Hobo Handbag
> Item Number: 302194594030
> Seller: shopmaterialworld
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Authentic-Gray-Leather-Giant-21-Day-Hobo-Handbag-/302194594030?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=9qgHP4jt%2FWFy2n2JyjnE6peNv3o%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> *My own photos: http://imgur.com/a/tKzNM*
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA Authentic Green Leather Classic Twiggy Satchel Handbag
> Item Number: 291998789807
> Seller: shopmaterialworld
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Authentic-Green-Leather-Classic-Twiggy-Satchel-Handbag-/291998789807?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=9qgHP4jt%2FWFy2n2JyjnE6peNv3o%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> *My own photos: http://imgur.com/a/Xbnwn*
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA Blue Leather Classic First Satchel Handbag
> Item Number: 302198229185
> Seller: shopmaterialworld
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Blue-Leather-Classic-First-Satchel-Handbag-/302198229185?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=9qgHP4jt%2FWFy2n2JyjnE6peNv3o%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> *My own photos: http://imgur.com/a/MjbhV*
> Notes: From my research, this seems to be S/S 2008, but what color is it? Sky blue or Turquoise? I would like to recolor this back to turquoise, ideally, but I am worried it will not turn out right. If I dye this Electric Blue, will it be consistent with the numbers on the tag, or will it make my bag seem “fake”?
> 
> The first and twiggy are honestly yucky in their present condition, but hopefully I can revive them. Thank you for your help guys!





muchstuff said:


> Ksuromax I don't know if you saw the pics of the interior tag on the Day but it looks good to me. A pic of the rivet and back of the zipper head would be helpful but I think it's OK. hedonista, if you get those pics and want to post them please link or quote the number of your original post.
> 
> Edit just saw the Imgur pics, you're good as far as I'm concerned on the Day





ksuromax said:


> i've seen them, but yet i don't feel confident enough to judge just by one and only tag  rivets are too far to see clearly



Hello ksuromax & muchstuff! 
The IMGUR albums are linked to my original request where it says "my own photos" ^^

Here are the IMGUR links again, which should contain all the required pics:
Day: http://imgur.com/a/tKzNM
Twiggy: http://imgur.com/a/Xbnwn
First: http://imgur.com/a/MjbhV

Please let me know if I am still missing something. Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i've seen them, but yet i don't feel confident enough to judge just by one and only tag  rivets are too far to see clearly


Sorry, not trying to step on any toes! If you look on the Imgur link there's a pic of the rivet and zipper head (I missed the Imgur link too!).


----------



## LostInBal

hedonista said:


> Hello ksuromax & muchstuff!
> The IMGUR albums are linked to my original request where it says "my own photos" ^^
> 
> Here are the IMGUR links again, which should contain all the required pics:
> Day: http://imgur.com/a/tKzNM
> Twiggy: http://imgur.com/a/Xbnwn
> First: http://imgur.com/a/MjbhV
> 
> Please let me know if I am still missing something. Thank you!



Hi, sorry for the delay. I was with my cell when read your post and wanted to see better pics on my computer.
Like our @muchstuff and @ksuromax commented,  all, the three Bals look authentic.
The Twiggy I would say it could be vert d´eau from F/W 2010 and the First agree with 08 sky blue.


----------



## hedonista

aalinne_72 said:


> Hi, sorry for the delay. I was with my cell when read your post and wanted to see better pics on my computer.
> Like our @muchstuff and @ksuromax commented,  all, the three Bals look authentic.
> The Twiggy I would say it could be vert d´eau from F/W 2010 and the First agree with 08 sky blue.



Thanks aalinne_72, ksuromax and muchstuff for such a quick reply! You guys are great! 

Are we all in agreement that the Day is a 09 Galet? If so, is it S/S or F/W?

Are the numbers on the tag tied to a specific color? I'm thinking of dying the Twiggy a dark reddish color to cover the nasty handles and dying the First turquoise, but I don't want the tag to be inconsistent and make the bag seem fake. Any suggestions on other colors that might work? I'm in rehab mode.  Lol

As always, thank you!! [emoji56]


----------



## muchstuff

hedonista said:


> Thanks aalinne_72, ksuromax and muchstuff for such a quick reply! You guys are great!
> 
> Are we all in agreement that the Day is a 09 Galet? If so, is it S/S or F/W?
> 
> Are the numbers on the tag tied to a specific color? I'm thinking of dying the Twiggy a dark reddish color to cover the nasty handles and dying the First turquoise, but I don't want the tag to be inconsistent and make the bag seem fake. Any suggestions on other colors that might work? I'm in rehab mode.  Lol
> 
> As always, thank you!! [emoji56]



Galet looks likely but It's always hard to tell from pics. If so it's F/W. From what I've read the colour codes are not consistent other than 1000 for black. Unless you were trying to resell it wouldn't make a difference if you dyed them and the codes didn't match anyway, unless it's your inner OCD telling you so (speaking from experience here). Re: the DYI, I'd try to restore rather than change the colour. Not a huge fan of dyeing bags, but if the bag in question is past it's "best by" date I'd try to bring it back to it's original state instead of giving it a new colour identity!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, not trying to step on any toes! If you look on the Imgur link there's a pic of the rivet and zipper head (I missed the Imgur link too!).


i didn't see them  
the links to the albums, i mean


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i didn't see them
> the links to the albums, i mean


I know, I missed them myself.


----------



## Jaidybug

muchstuff said:


> In my opinion you're good to go Jaidy!



Yay!!! Thank you so much for helping me muchstuff! I appreciate it[emoji3][emoji8]


----------



## muchstuff

Jaidybug said:


> Yay!!! Thank you so much for helping me muchstuff! I appreciate it[emoji3][emoji8]


My pleasure my dear!


----------



## ajoverth

https://m.olx.ph/item/balenciaga-polly-bag-ID7NX3L.html
IS THIS AUTHENTIC? TYVM!


----------



## ksuromax

ajoverth said:


> https://m.olx.ph/item/balenciaga-polly-bag-ID7NX3L.html
> IS THIS AUTHENTIC? TYVM!


Pics in the listing are not clear to read the details, i.e. we need the bale, rivets close-ups
please, request the seller and post here, we'll try to help


----------



## worm123

Dear Authenticator,
Please authenticate this Balenciaga gold hard ware hip cross body bag. Have paid for the bag already and hope the bag is authentic. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## ksuromax

worm123 said:


> Dear Authenticator,
> Please authenticate this Balenciaga gold hard ware hip cross body bag. Have paid for the bag already and hope the bag is authentic. Thanks in advance for the help.


Hi, Looks ok to me


----------



## worm123

ksuromax said:


> Hi, Looks ok to me


Thank you very much for your help. Would you be able to tell me which year is the bag and the color of the bag please.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ksuromax

worm123 said:


> Thank you very much for your help. Would you be able to tell me which year is the bag and the color of the bag please.
> Thanks in advance.


Year is 2015 spring-summer season, but colour i  can't see clearly on my tab, is there blue hue??


----------



## ksuromax

worm123 said:


> Dear Authenticator,
> Please authenticate this Balenciaga gold hard ware hip cross body bag. Have paid for the bag already and hope the bag is authentic. Thanks in advance for the help.


If there's blue tone (like i see on 3rd photo) it's most likely Blue Obscure.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## worm123

ksuromax said:


> If there's blue tone (like i see on 3rd photo) it's most likely Blue Obscure.


Sorry, its my monitor. The bag is kind of like grey in color. Please advise. Thank you in advance.


----------



## ksuromax

worm123 said:


> Sorry, its my monitor. The bag is kind of like grey in color. Please advise. Thank you in advance.


then it must be Gris Fossile


----------



## worm123

ksuromax said:


> then it must be Gris Fossile


Thank you very much for your help


----------



## ksuromax

worm123 said:


> Thank you very much for your help


my pleasure!


----------



## brightbird

What do you think of this bag? My mother in law had it and I didn't really like the look of it. My husband bought it from her and gave it to me for christmas.


----------



## muchstuff

brightbird said:


> What do you think of this bag? My mother in law had it and I didn't really like the look of it. My husband bought it from her and gave it to me for christmas.


This bag is not authentic, sorry!


----------



## Shaunjaneeka

Hi. Can someone please help me authenticate this. I bought this from an online seller. Balenciaga Velo.


----------



## ksuromax

Shaunjaneeka said:


> View attachment 3592729
> View attachment 3592730
> View attachment 3592731
> View attachment 3592732
> View attachment 3592733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. Can someone please help me authenticate this. I bought this from an online seller. Balenciaga Velo.


looks ok to me


----------



## Shaunjaneeka

ksuromax said:


> looks ok to me


Thank you so much


----------



## ksuromax

Shaunjaneeka said:


> Thank you so much


you're welcome


----------



## liniki

Hi everyone, this is my first post on this forum. Could somebody authenticate this bag for me, please?

Item name: Balenciaga City Rose Azalee


----------



## liniki

More pics


----------



## ksuromax

liniki said:


> More pics


Please add a photo of the rivets and a good, full and close up of back side of the leather tag, i can't read it fully, thanks


----------



## liniki

ksuromax said:


> Please add a photo of the rivets and a good, full and close up of back side of the leather tag, i can't read it fully, thanks


Thank you! Here's more pics i got from the seller


----------



## ksuromax

liniki said:


> Thank you! Here's more pics i got from the seller


Thanks for the photos, looks good to me


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## liniki

ksuromax said:


> Thanks for the photos, looks good to me


Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## ksuromax

liniki said:


> Thanks so much for your help!


you are welcome


----------



## chocokitten91

Hello Ladies! This is my first post because this is the first designer bag I ever bought. I am so exited! 

I will do my best to get good pictures, if you need some more. 
I got this bag for a steal on YOOX and would therefore be grateful if you could authenticate my Le Dix Soft Cartable S. I am not sure if the screws are supposed to be in line or if it misses some kind of hologram.

I know this bag is not common, therefore I have difficulties figureing out what makes it authentic.
	

		
			
		

		
	














Thank you for helping me feeling safe with my first designer purchase.


----------



## chocokitten91

Hi! I have photographed the inside of the zipper. On it it says B. I have seen different zippers on Motorcycle bags but is it possible that the Le Dix Line uses these B branded Zippers?


----------



## muchstuff

chocokitten91 said:


> Hi! I have photographed the inside of the zipper. On it it says B. I have seen different zippers on Motorcycle bags but is it possible that the Le Dix Line uses these B branded Zippers?


I'm not familiar with this particular bag but the style code is correct and the tag looks good to me. The "B' on the zipper is consistent with current Bal bags.


----------



## chocokitten91

muchstuff said:


> I'm not familiar with this particular bag but the style code is correct and the tag looks good to me. The "B' on the zipper is consistent with current Bal bags.


Thank you! You made my day! 
I will take the tag off and start using it know. It is so perfectly constructed.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I'm not familiar with this particular bag but the style code is correct and the tag looks good to me. The "B' on the zipper is consistent with current Bal bags.


+1


----------



## muchstuff

chocokitten91 said:


> Thank you! You made my day!
> I will take the tag off and start using it know. It is so perfectly constructed.


My pleasure, glad to see Ksuromax agrees!


----------



## designdesign

Item name:Very Rare EEUC Ivory White Balenciaga Large Lambskin G21 Day Hobo Shoulder Bag
Number: 252743576846
Seller id: fancyvivid
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/252743576846 

Also, I don't know if it's ok to ask this here (if not please disregard) but how much would be reasonable to offer for it?


----------



## muchstuff

designdesign said:


> Item name:Very Rare EEUC Ivory White Balenciaga Large Lambskin G21 Day Hobo Shoulder Bag
> Number: 252743576846
> Seller id: fancyvivid
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/252743576846
> 
> Also, I don't know if it's ok to ask this here (if not please disregard) but how much would be reasonable to offer for it?


What I see looks good but can you ask for pics of the interior tag, back and front, and the rivet? Regarding price, it's not something that's discussed on tPF as far as I know. Everyone has a different opinion anyway. You could scroll through various listings for day bags and see everything from $300 and up, it depends on colour, condition and your desire for the bag in question! You could always try contacting the seller and asking her what her very best price is...


----------



## designdesign

muchstuff said:


> What I see looks good but can you ask for pics of the interior tag, back and front, and the rivet? Regarding price, it's not something that's discussed on tPF as far as I know. Everyone has a different opinion anyway. You could scroll through various listings for day bags and see everything from $300 and up, it depends on colour, condition and your desire for the bag in question! You could always try contacting the seller and asking her what her very best price is...


You are the best, thank you! I completely understand, that makes a lot of sense. I'll ask for more pics.


----------



## muchstuff

designdesign said:


> You are the best, thank you! I completely understand, that makes a lot of sense. I'll ask for more pics.


My pleasure, quote this post when you post the new pics and I'll watch for it!


----------



## lobeey

Hi , I have a friend who wants to sell me this balenciaga wallet . Wanted to check if it's authentic ! Please help if possible Thanks !


----------



## muchstuff

lobeey said:


> Hi , I have a friend who wants to sell me this balenciaga wallet . Wanted to check if it's authentic ! Please help if possible Thanks !


Hi, please see the link below to find out what pics are needed for small leather goods.


----------



## Magayon_ako

Hello, can anybody authenticate this bag? The price is just too good to be true (or real). Sorry I don't know how to attach the link (i'm using my smart phone)  but i did a screen capture of the item no ...  thanks!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Magayon_ako

Magayon_ako said:


> Hello, can anybody authenticate this bag? The price is just too good to be true (or real). Sorry I don't know how to attach the link (i'm using my smart phone)  but i did a screen capture of the item no ...  thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3595353
> View attachment 3595354



Cancel authentication request .... I've been outbid. Thanks anyways ....


----------



## muchstuff

delete


----------



## muchstuff

Magayon_ako said:


> Cancel authentication request .... I've been outbid. Thanks anyways ....


Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Magayon_ako

You're very welcome Muchstuff and thanks anyways .... Saw the listing last 30mins of bidding time and I was so frantic trying to find out how to attach the link to the listing using my smart phone .... until now I still haven't figure that out, lol


----------



## muchstuff

Magayon_ako said:


> You're very welcome Muchstuff and thanks anyways .... Saw the listing last 30mins of bidding time and I was so frantic trying to find out how to attach the link to the listing using my smart phone .... until now I still haven't figure that out, lol


Anyone? I can't figure it out either although I used to know how, has something changed? I rarely use the app, don't care for it much.


----------



## Magayon_ako

muchstuff said:


> Anyone? I can't figure it out either although I used to know how, has something changed? I rarely use the app, don't care for it
> 
> I guess I really need to figure this out since my smart phone's attached to my palms, lol .... I only use computers at work ..... everything else, I do it on my smart phone... banking, paying bills, browsing and buying stuff online and catching up what's new on Bal forum


----------



## muchstuff

I've been having tons of issues with the app, in fact it's only started working again this evening. [emoji19]


----------



## Kim1980

Hello, I was hoping for some help please. I am new to the Balenciaga authentication page, please advise if more pics are needed and I apologise if I have posted the wrong ones/types of pictures, again please advice if more is needed. This is a bag that I am interested in purchasing from a private seller/friend, I would just like a second opinion before I commit. Also, does anyone know the name of the colour and is it a part time? Many thanks.


----------



## muchstuff

Kim1980 said:


> Hello, I was hoping for some help please. I am new to the Balenciaga authentication page, please advise if more pics are needed and I apologise if I have posted the wrong ones/types of pictures, again please advice if more is needed. This is a bag that I am interested in purchasing from a private seller/friend, I would just like a second opinion before I commit. Also, does anyone know the name of the colour and is it a part time? Many thanks.


What I see looks good but you're missing a pic of the rivet and the back of the zipper head. Looks like rose peche and yes it is a Part Time.


----------



## Kim1980

muchstuff said:


> What I see looks good but you're missing a pic of the rivet and the back of the zipper head. Looks like rose peche and yes it is a Part Time.




Oh thank you very much! I have added the 2 pictures that were missing. I have never owned a balenciaga before, is it normal for the zipper to be, how should I say, "rough" when closing and opening? It does not seem to zip smoothly, not sure if I am explaining this properly! My apologies! Many thanks again.


----------



## muchstuff

Kim1980 said:


> Oh thank you very much! I have added the 2 pictures that were missing. I have never owned a balenciaga before, is it normal for the zipper to be, how should I say, "rough" when closing and opening? It does not seem to zip smoothly, not sure if I am explaining this properly! My apologies! Many thanks again.


The pics are too small to see detail, can you add them full sized please? I rarely zip up my bags, but I do find that with a lot of my Bals the zips aren't that smooth. However, my bags are all older ones so I can't speak for the newer ones.


----------



## Kim1980

muchstuff said:


> The pics are too small to see detail, can you add them full sized please? I rarely zip up my bags, but I do find that with a lot of my Bals the zips aren't that smooth. However, my bags are all older ones so I can't speak for the newer ones.



Oops, I am sorry! I hope these are better. Thank you for the info about the zip, that's how this appears to be, a little rough. I added one more pic, trying to get a clear picture!


----------



## muchstuff

Kim1980 said:


> Oops, I am sorry! I hope these are better. Thank you for the info about the zip, that's how this appears to be, a little rough. I added one more pic, trying to get a clear picture!


I tried to zoom in on the pics on my iphone and they get too blurry. I think you're OK but can't really judge based on the pics, sorry. Anyone authenticating needs to be able to see detail, the notches in the rivets, the font of the Lampo zipper. I'm not sure how the pics were taken or if they're just being uploaded as thumbnails rather than full screen. I know it seems picky but without good clear close up pics the job is that much harder!


----------



## Kim1980

muchstuff said:


> I tried to zoom in on the pics on my iphone and they get too blurry. I think you're OK but can't really judge based on the pics, sorry. Anyone authenticating needs to be able to see detail, the notches in the rivets, the font of the Lampo zipper. I'm not sure how the pics were taken or if they're just being uploaded as thumbnails rather than full screen. I know it seems picky but without good clear close up pics the job is that much harder!





I apologise! I will try again in the morning when the light is better and see how that goes. Thank you so much for all your help, it's very much appreciated!


----------



## muchstuff

Kim1980 said:


> I apologise! I will try again in the morning when the light is better and see how that goes. Thank you so much for all your help, it's very much appreciated!


No worries, as I said I think youre OK but it would be nice to have larger up close pics. Just make sure when you upload you hit full screen rather than thumbnail size.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Kim1980

muchstuff said:


> No worries, as I said I think youre OK but it would be nice to have larger up close pics. Just make sure when you upload you hit full screen rather than thumbnail size.



Okay, I will do that, thanks so much!


----------



## thomalm

What would I do without you experts!?! Thank you in advance!


----------



## thomalm

Just realized I forgot the under zipper.


----------



## muchstuff

thomalm said:


> Just realized I forgot the under zipper.


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## ksuromax

thomalm said:


> Just realized I forgot the under zipper.


looks ok to me


----------



## Kim1980

Kim1980 said:


> Okay, I will do that, thanks so much!



I managed to take some pictures today, hope they are okay. Many thanks! The zipper seems to look a bit rusty, off coloured, is this usually the case?


----------



## ksuromax

Kim1980 said:


> I managed to take some pictures today, hope they are okay. Many thanks! The zipper seems to look a bit rusty, off coloured, is this usually the case?


It's deep night in Canada now and i hope @muchstuff will not mind me jumping on, your bag looks fine


----------



## Kim1980

ksuromax said:


> It's deep night in Canada now and i hope @muchstuff will not mind me jumping on, your bag looks fine



Oh, great! Thank you very much.


----------



## constancadorey

Item name: Balenciaga Papier Tote

Hi, 

O bought this bag but now I don't think that it is authentic... could you please help me?


----------



## nikkich

Dear Authenticator,
Please help me authenticate this Balenciaga bag if you can.
Thank you for your help 
Item Name: Balenciaga city bag
Link: http://mojekrpice.hr/items/torbe-i-novcanici/5825452/balenciaga-original-torba


----------



## ksuromax

nikkich said:


> Dear Authenticator,
> Please help me authenticate this Balenciaga bag if you can.
> Thank you for your help
> Item Name: Balenciaga city bag
> Link: http://mojekrpice.hr/items/torbe-i-novcanici/5825452/balenciaga-original-torba
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596895
> View attachment 3596896
> View attachment 3596897


These photos are not useful for authentication, please ask the Seller to take good resolution close-up snaps of the rivets, zipper pull and zipper head back side, and back side of the leather tag.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hello everyone! I found this at Value Village and I'm not sure if it's authentic. Any help would be great thanks.


----------



## ksuromax

SakuraSakura said:


> Hello everyone! I found this at Value Village and I'm not sure if it's authentic. Any help would be great thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596913
> View attachment 3596915
> View attachment 3596916
> View attachment 3596917
> View attachment 3596918


Sorry, it's fake


----------



## nikkich

ksuromax said:


> These photos are not useful for authentication, please ask the Seller to take good resolution close-up snaps of the rivets, zipper pull and zipper head back side, and back side of the leather tag.



thank you for quick response, seller has sent me some additional photos. Hope they will help


----------



## ksuromax

nikkich said:


> thank you for quick response, seller has sent me some additional photos. Hope they will help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596921
> View attachment 3596922
> View attachment 3596923
> View attachment 3596924
> View attachment 3596925
> View attachment 3596926


They still are not enough, ask for the rivets (back side of the studs on the handles) and back side of the zipper head, and back side of the leather tag where "made in Italy" stamp should be


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## SakuraSakura

ksuromax said:


> Sorry, it's fake



Thank you for saving me money! [emoji175]


----------



## nikkich

ksuromax said:


> They still are not enough, ask for the rivets (back side of the studs on the handles) and back side of the zipper head, and back side of the leather tag where "made in Italy" stamp should be


Thank you. I have asked for these specific parts and here is what I have received.


----------



## ksuromax

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you for saving me money! [emoji175]


My pleasure


----------



## ksuromax

nikkich said:


> Thank you. I have asked for these specific parts and here is what I have received.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596944
> View attachment 3596945
> View attachment 3596943


Thanks for the tag photo, from what i can see, it looks off to me. 
You can wait for a more experienced opinion, but i think it's not authentic, sorry


----------



## nikkich

ksuromax said:


> Thanks for the tag photo, from what i can see, it looks off to me.
> You can wait for a more experienced opinion, but i think it's not authentic, sorry


Thank you for your help and time, I trust your opinion
wish you all the best : )


----------



## ksuromax

nikkich said:


> Thank you for your help and time, I trust your opinion
> wish you all the best : )


Same to you  
Hope you'll find your unconditionally perfect bag soon!


----------



## muchstuff

nikkich said:


> Thank you for your help and time, I trust your opinion
> wish you all the best : )





ksuromax said:


> Thanks for the tag photo, from what i can see, it looks off to me.
> You can wait for a more experienced opinion, but i think it's not authentic, sorry



I agree with Ksuromax. (K, if you look at post 3959, fourth pic, you can also see the rivet is wrong).


----------



## muchstuff

constancadorey said:


> Item name: Balenciaga Papier Tote
> 
> Hi,
> 
> O bought this bag but now I don't think that it is authentic... could you please help me?


I'm not at all an expert on the Papier line but the tag does look pretty sloppy to me. Can you post a pic of the back of the zipper head, the front of the interior tag, and are there rivets holding the strap buckles on? If so a pic there too please. Anyone else care to weigh in?


----------



## constancadorey

muchstuff said:


> I'm not at all an expert on the Papier line but the tag does look pretty sloppy to me. Can you post a pic of the back of the zipper head, the front of the interior tag, and are there rivets holding the strap buckles on? If so a pic there too please. Anyone else care to weigh in?



Thank you so much for your reply! I find it very sloppy as well!

Here are the pics! Thank you again!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3597176


----------



## muchstuff

constancadorey said:


> View attachment 3597177
> View attachment 3597177
> View attachment 3597180
> View attachment 3597177
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply! I find it very sloppy as well!
> 
> Here are the pics! Thank you again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3597176


I simply don't have enough knowledge of the style. I have one Papier, the drop bucket, rivets are smooth like yours and the tag front on yours looks good to me. My zipper is a riri zipper but I don't know if anything on that line changed from year to year. Hopefully someone else will chime in, sorry!


----------



## constancadorey

muchstuff said:


> I simply don't have enough knowledge of the style. I have one Papier, the drop bucket, rivets are smooth like yours and the tag front on yours looks good to me. My zipper is a riri zipper but I don't know if anything on that line changed from year to year. Hopefully someone else will chime in, sorry!


Thank you so much! Hopefully someone will be able to help. I've been so nervous because of this !


----------



## muchstuff

constancadorey said:


> Thank you so much! Hopefully someone will be able to help. I've been so nervous because of this !


One more point, unless the tassels were caught in a door or something, they would never be finished that way at the ends. I know someone who is pretty good on the Papier line, I'll reach out.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I agree with Ksuromax. (K, if you look at post 3959, fourth pic, you can also see the rivet is wrong).


Yes, absolutely. 
Thank you for your input


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Yes, absolutely.
> Thank you for your input



And the same to you for yours!


----------



## peacebabe

Here are the pics! Thank you again!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3597176

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]



muchstuff said:


> I simply don't have enough knowledge of the style. I have one Papier, the drop bucket, rivets are smooth like yours and the tag front on yours looks good to me. My zipper is a riri zipper but I don't know if anything on that line changed from year to year. Hopefully someone else will chime in, sorry!



Hello ladies,

I just want to comment on the Papier tote.

I must agree that the front of the tag looks pretty good. My Papier comes with smooth zipper too. As for the tassel, i agree with Much that it must been some "mishap" or cut before. And from the tag, this Papier tote produced before 2012, if not, it will have the "Alphabet" at the back of the tag.

My main concern is the numbers on the back of the tag. All my earlier Papier bags carry the same set of number other than "613245". And from your photo, i can't tell exactly what model is your Papier, thus, i can't telly with the model number too.

Do you happen to have any paper tag?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## constancadorey

peacebabe said:


> Here are the pics! Thank you again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3597176





Hello ladies,

I just want to comment on the Papier tote.

I must agree that the front of the tag looks pretty good. My Papier comes with smooth zipper too. As for the tassel, i agree with Much that it must been some "mishap" or cut before. And from the tag, this Papier tote produced before 2012, if not, it will have the "Alphabet" at the back of the tag.

My main concern is the numbers on the back of the tag. All my earlier Papier bags carry the same set of number other than "613245". And from your photo, i can't tell exactly what model is your Papier, thus, i can't telly with the model number too.

Do you happen to have any paper tag?[/QUOTE]
Hello!

Thank you so much for taking the time to look at this, really appreciate it!

I don't have anything else, they just sent me the bag... What strikes me the most are the numbers because they are not embossed, clear and not even in a straight lign!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello,

Not all Papier tags are embossed. I have some of mine printed in Gold too. Just like yours, also not in straight line. So those are not my concern.

I need to bring to your attention that Balenciaga Papier range is the most difficult to authentic. Even for my own, i can only relax & be sure till i physically touch & feel it. I would suggest that you bring it to a store for authentication help, no point going for online authentication for this bag. 

Sorry that i can't give you a definite answer for your bag



constancadorey said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I just want to comment on the Papier tote.
> 
> I must agree that the front of the tag looks pretty good. My Papier comes with smooth zipper too. As for the tassel, i agree with Much that it must been some "mishap" or cut before. And from the tag, this Papier tote produced before 2012, if not, it will have the "Alphabet" at the back of the tag.
> 
> My main concern is the numbers on the back of the tag. All my earlier Papier bags carry the same set of number other than "613245". And from your photo, i can't tell exactly what model is your Papier, thus, i can't telly with the model number too.
> 
> Do you happen to have any paper tag?


Hello!

Thank you so much for taking the time to look at this, really appreciate it!

I don't have anything else, they just sent me the bag... What strikes me the most are the numbers because they are not embossed, clear and not even in a straight lign![/QUOTE]


----------



## constancadorey

peacebabe said:


> Hello,
> 
> Not all Papier tags are embossed. I have some of mine printed in Gold too. Just like yours, also not in straight line. So those are not my concern.
> 
> I need to bring to your attention that Balenciaga Papier range is the most difficult to authentic. Even for my own, i can only relax & be sure till i physically touch & feel it. I would suggest that you bring it to a store for authentication help, no point going for online authentication for this bag.
> 
> Sorry that i can't give you a definite answer for your bag
> 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the time to look at this, really appreciate it!
> 
> I don't have anything else, they just sent me the bag... What strikes me the most are the numbers because they are not embossed, clear and not even in a straight lign!


[/QUOTE]
Thank you! I live in Portugal and I don't think there is a store and can go for that, unfortunatelly. The touch doesn't feel very luxurious and it has a very strong small, as ir the leather was not properly treated. As I'm not confortable with it I sent it back (it was sold as good as new but the tassels are fraying). Let's hope they give me back my money...

Thank you again!


----------



## Fayiogarage

Hello, I was hoping for some help please. I am new to the Balenciaga authentication page, please advise if more pics are needed and I apologise if I have posted the wrong ones/types of pictures, again please advice if more is needed. This is a bag that I am interested in purchasing from a private seller/friend, I would just like a second opinion before I buy.

Many thanks


----------



## ksuromax

This is fake, sorry


Fayiogarage said:


> Hello, I was hoping for some help please. I am new to the Balenciaga authentication page, please advise if more pics are needed and I apologise if I have posted the wrong ones/types of pictures, again please advice if more is needed. This is a bag that I am interested in purchasing from a private seller/friend, I would just like a second opinion before I buy.
> 
> Many thanks


----------



## Fayiogarage

Thank you ksuromax

I am curious are you sure this bag is fake because the detail is good





ksuromax said:


> This is
> 
> 
> ksuromax said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is fake, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry
Click to expand...

k


----------



## ksuromax

Unfortunately yes, i am sure  
C letter indicates 2004 year, hardware must be silver, yours looks like brass (yellow metal), 
Rivets are not consistent with Bal, silver plate stamp is wrong size.... 



Fayiogarage said:


> Thank you ksuromax
> 
> I am curious are you sure this bag is fake because the detail is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Hello,
> 
> Not all Papier tags are embossed. I have some of mine printed in Gold too. Just like yours, also not in straight line. So those are not my concern.
> 
> I need to bring to your attention that Balenciaga Papier range is the most difficult to authentic. Even for my own, i can only relax & be sure till i physically touch & feel it. I would suggest that you bring it to a store for authentication help, no point going for online authentication for this bag.
> 
> Sorry that i can't give you a definite answer for your bag
> 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the time to look at this, really appreciate it!
> 
> I don't have anything else, they just sent me the bag... What strikes me the most are the numbers because they are not embossed, clear and not even in a straight lign!


[/QUOTE]
@peacebabe Thanks my friend for your assistance with this. Can you tell me what year the Papier line started? I can't find anything in the reference threads prior to 2014 and there's no specific clubhouse thread that I could find.


----------



## muchstuff

Thank you! I live in Portugal and I don't think there is a store and can go for that, unfortunatelly. The touch doesn't feel very luxurious and it has a very strong small, as ir the leather was not properly treated. As I'm not confortable with it I sent it back (it was sold as good as new but the tassels are fraying). Let's hope they give me back my money...

Thank you again![/QUOTE]
Sorry we couldn't come up with a firm answer for you...IMHO sending it back, even if it is authentic, will probably give you more peace of mind than keeping it and always being unsure...


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Unfortunately yes, i am sure
> C letter indicates 2004 year, hardware must be silver, yours looks like brass (yellow metal),
> Rivets are not consistent with Bal, silver plate stamp is wrong size....


Add to that the fonts are wrong on the tags, alpha and numeric, and the Lampo stamp and trademark don't look authentic.


----------



## laurenemily5

Hi Ladies,

I picked up this Mini City with Classic Hardware in a charity shop today and wondered if you could authenticate it for me? Thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## muchstuff

laurenemily5 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I picked up this Mini City with Classic Hardware in a charity shop today and wondered if you could authenticate it for me? Thanks so much in advance!!


This is not authentic, sorry!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

Dear Balenciaga authenticators,

I would be greatly appreciated if you could kindly assist in authenticating this bag that I am interested in. I have requested the seller to provide photo of the bale and rivet. Hopefully these photos are sufficient, if not, please let me know.  Thanks in advance

*Item Name:* Balenciaga City Bag Small Stud Black Classic _(title as per listing)_
*Item Number:* 302215772528
*Seller ID:*brickingbad
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/302215772528


----------



## muchstuff

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Dear Balenciaga authenticators,
> 
> I would be greatly appreciated if you could kindly assist in authenticating this bag that I am interested in. I have requested the seller to provide photo of the bale and rivet. Hopefully these photos are sufficient, if not, please let me know.  Thanks in advance
> 
> *Item Name:* Balenciaga City Bag Small Stud Black Classic _(title as per listing)_
> *Item Number:* 302215772528
> *Seller ID:*brickingbad
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/302215772528
> 
> View attachment 3598369
> 
> 
> View attachment 3598370


What I can see looks authentic IMO but I can't see the entire tag back with the "made in italy" heat stamp and the bale picture isn't helpful for authentication.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

muchstuff said:


> What I can see looks authentic IMO but I can't see the entire tag back with the "made in italy" heat stamp and the bale picture isn't helpful for authentication.



Dear Muchstuff,

Thank you for your quick reply. I will request the seller for additional photos.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Dear Muchstuff,
> 
> Thank you for your quick reply. I will request the seller for additional photos.


Please ask the seller to take the bale picture flat and forward facing to the camera, not on an angle.


----------



## Fayiogarage

ksuromax said:


> Unfortunately yes, i am sure
> C letter indicates 2004 year, hardware must be silver, yours looks like brass (yellow metal),
> Rivets are not consistent with Bal, silver plate stamp is wrong size....



Noted with thanks ksuromax  
I can save my money hihihiihii


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Add to that the fonts are wrong on the tags, alpha and numeric, and the Lampo stamp and trademark don't look authentic.


And bale as well is off....


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> This is not authentic, sorry!


Seems that "C" plates are on a kick today...


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Seems that "C" plates are on a kick today...


From what I've seen it's the most replicated tag.


----------



## ksuromax

Edit douplicated post


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> From what I've seen it's the most replicated tag.


Thank god it's very poorly replicated!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello Much !!

If i remember correctly, Papier range started in 2011. I must say the Papier bags are underrated. Perhaps, that's the reason not much info on that. But here is the link you can see more. Hope it helps !

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/calf-club-share-your-papier-bags-and-accessories.682271/

@peacebabe Thanks my friend for your assistance with this. Can you tell me what year the Papier line started? I can't find anything in the reference threads prior to 2014 and there's no specific clubhouse thread that I could find.[/QUOTE]


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Hello Much !!
> 
> If i remember correctly, Papier range started in 2011. I must say the Papier bags are underrated. Perhaps, that's the reason not much info on that. But here is the link you can see more. Hope it helps !
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/calf-club-share-your-papier-bags-and-accessories.682271/
> 
> 
> @peacebabe Thanks my friend for your assistance with this. Can you tell me what year the Papier line started? I can't find anything in the reference threads prior to 2014 and there's no specific clubhouse thread that I could find.


[/QUOTE]
mine is Castagna from 2010, so i reckon it was the beginning


----------



## peacebabe

Hi ksuromax,

Do you still have it? If yes, Can you kindly post the front & back of the tag for me to confirm something?

mine is Castagna from 2010, so i reckon it was the beginning[/QUOTE]


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Hi ksuromax,
> 
> Do you still have it? If yes, Can you kindly post the front & back of the tag for me to confirm something?
> 
> 
> mine is Castagna from 2010, so i reckon it was the beginning


[/QUOTE]
i'll never part with it!!!! 
here you go
P.S. mine is A3


----------



## peacebabe

Cool !!! So glad to see someone loving the Papier !!! I'm always with you.

Ok now, from the tag, it must be from 2011. You may have purchased it in end 2010, where Balenciaga launched their SS 2011 style. Because .... if it's from 2010, the "MADE IN ITALY" would not be in big cap 

Enjoy the Papier babe !!! It's lovely & definitely a work horse !!! 


i'll never part with it!!!! 
here you go
P.S. mine is A3[/QUOTE]


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Cool !!! So glad to see someone loving the Papier !!! I'm always with you.
> 
> Ok now, from the tag, it must be from 2011. You may have purchased it in end 2010, where Balenciaga launched their SS 2011 style. Because .... if it's from 2010, the "MADE IN ITALY" would not be in big cap
> 
> Enjoy the Papier babe !!! It's lovely & definitely a work horse !!!


of course.... 
i just tracked it by the colour.... thanks a lot for your insight!! 
i got it pre-loved, in "like new" condition, so no clear tracking record of the year purchase as papers didn't come along, but she is definitely chestnut


----------



## peacebabe

It's my pleasure to share. Enjoy  




ksuromax said:


> of course....
> i just tracked it by the colour.... thanks a lot for your insight!!
> i got it pre-loved, in "like new" condition, so no clear tracking record of the year purchase as papers didn't come along, but she is definitely chestnut


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Hello Much !!
> 
> If i remember correctly, Papier range started in 2011. I must say the Papier bags are underrated. Perhaps, that's the reason not much info on that. But here is the link you can see more. Hope it helps !
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/calf-club-share-your-papier-bags-and-accessories.682271/
> 
> 
> @peacebabe Thanks my friend for your assistance with this. Can you tell me what year the Papier line started? I can't find anything in the reference threads prior to 2014 and there's no specific clubhouse thread that I could find.


[/QUOTE]
Thanks peace, somehow I missed it. I have to say that I'm a pretty big Papier fan but I get very mixed up with the various sizes. need to do some research...


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

i'll never part with it!!!! 
here you go
P.S. mine is A3[/QUOTE]
Gorgeous colour!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Cool !!! So glad to see someone loving the Papier !!! I'm always with you.
> 
> Ok now, from the tag, it must be from 2011. You may have purchased it in end 2010, where Balenciaga launched their SS 2011 style. Because .... if it's from 2010, the "MADE IN ITALY" would not be in big cap
> 
> Enjoy the Papier babe !!! It's lovely & definitely a work horse !!!
> 
> 
> 
> i'll never part with it!!!!
> here you go
> P.S. mine is A3


[/QUOTE]
But it does look like a 2010 colour...I don't see anything that dark brown on the 2011 charts...Fun fact, I have a 2011 Hip that has lower case "made in italy".


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Gorgeous colour!


Thank you
She was (and still is) my one and only BROWN bag, as i don't like this colour (except tan/toffee) but this bag was irresistable!!


----------



## bgyoshi

Hello everyone! It's been a while since i've done this. Hope I did it right. Thank you for any help/insight!

Item name: Balenciaga Pompon
Item number: 262170795419
Seller ID: deloseva
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/262170795419


----------



## peacebabe

My pleasure Much, always happy to share 


Thanks peace, somehow I missed it. I have to say that I'm a pretty big Papier fan but I get very mixed up with the various sizes. need to do some research...[/QUOTE]


----------



## peacebabe

Papier bags don't follow the color chart. 

As for your hip, could it be the same reason as ksuromax'S ??

But it does look like a 2010 colour...I don't see anything that dark brown on the 2011 charts...Fun fact, I have a 2011 Hip that has lower case "made in italy".[/QUOTE]


----------



## Shimmerstars88

muchstuff said:


> What I can see looks authentic IMO but I can't see the entire tag back with the "made in italy" heat stamp and the bale picture isn't helpful for authentication.



As requested, I have obtained additional photos from the seller.
The tag is a worry- it doesnt even have the 'Made in Italy" wording!!


----------



## muchstuff

bgyoshi said:


> Hello everyone! It's been a while since i've done this. Hope I did it right. Thank you for any help/insight!
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Pompon
> Item number: 262170795419
> Seller ID: deloseva
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/262170795419


The tag looks correct but you're missing a good pic of the rivet, bale and the back of the zipper head.


----------



## muchstuff

Shimmerstars88 said:


> As requested, I have obtained additional photos from the seller.
> The tag is a worry- it doesnt even have the 'Made in Italy" wording!!
> 
> View attachment 3599862
> 
> 
> View attachment 3599865
> 
> 
> View attachment 3599866
> 
> 
> View attachment 3599867


It probably does, ask her to pull down the fabric and take a better photo. I'd still like to see a good pic of the tag back,sorry!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Papier bags don't follow the color chart.
> 
> As for your hip, could it be the same reason as ksuromax'S ??
> 
> 
> But it does look like a 2010 colour...I don't see anything that dark brown on the 2011 charts...Fun fact, I have a 2011 Hip that has lower case "made in italy".


[/QUOTE]
Hmmm, I do have the paper tags and as it's black who knows? It could easily have been made at the end of 2010 and had 2011 paper tags assigned to it. Or, like a lot of stuff that happens during a transitional season, it could be 2011 with lower case lettering. Some seasons do have a mix of new and old, like when they started notching rivets for example.


----------



## MARIE13690

Hello may I have this authenticated. Thanks soo much.
(sorry for my bad english i m french 
N 0180Y 115 748
back 115748 3555
back : 115748 3555


----------



## MARIE13690

others photo


----------



## Shimmerstars88

muchstuff said:


> It probably does, ask her to pull down the fabric and take a better photo. I'd still like to see a good pic of the tag back,sorry!






You're right. The wording is there, was covered up by the fabric! 
Here's the photo. 
Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

MARIE13690 said:


> others photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3599934
> View attachment 3599935
> View attachment 3599937
> View attachment 3599938


sorry, Cherie, this is not authentic


----------



## chanel1629

hello,

please help me authenticate this bag, thanks!

Item Name:Balenciaga Part Time 
Item Number: 332116468542
Seller ID: brand_jfa
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/332116468542?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## chanel1629

hello again,

please help me authenticate this balenciaga on ebay

Item Name: Balenciaga Work giant 21
Item Number: 122333755565
Seller ID: rim.bur
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/122333755565?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

thank you ladies!


----------



## ksuromax

chanel1629 said:


> hello,
> 
> please help me authenticate this bag, thanks!
> 
> Item Name:Balenciaga Part Time
> Item Number: 332116468542
> Seller ID: brand_jfa
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/332116468542?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Looks ok to me


----------



## ksuromax

chanel1629 said:


> hello again,
> 
> please help me authenticate this balenciaga on ebay
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Work giant 21
> Item Number: 122333755565
> Seller ID: rim.bur
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/122333755565?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> thank you ladies!


this listing is missing some photos, back side of the leather tag is necessary, back side of the zipper head, in good resolution and close up, also the rivet flat straight shot would be good to have a look at


----------



## chanel1629

ksuromax said:


> Looks ok to me



thanks! i appreciate it


----------



## ksuromax

chanel1629 said:


> thanks! i appreciate it


My pleasure


----------



## chanel1629

Hello ladies! Please help me get this Balenciaga authenticated. I greatly appreciate all your help Thanks

Balenciaga metallic edge clutch


----------



## chanel1629

And another one that I bought on kijiji

Balenciaga mini metal plate the lady who sold these bags said that her mom works at holt but still i want to get it authenticated. Thanks again in advance for your help


----------



## chanel1629

And lastly....

Balenciaga A4 metallic edge papier


----------



## MishaTo

Hi ladies [emoji4]

I need your help with these vintage bags as I have no knowledge of the older styles. Hope you can help me [emoji1374]










And this:


----------



## ksuromax

chanel1629 said:


> View attachment 3600638
> View attachment 3600637
> View attachment 3600636
> View attachment 3600635
> 
> And lastly....
> 
> Balenciaga A4 metallic edge papier


This looks ok to me


----------



## ksuromax

chanel1629 said:


> View attachment 3600613
> View attachment 3600612
> View attachment 3600608
> View attachment 3600610
> View attachment 3600606
> View attachment 3600604
> View attachment 3600603
> View attachment 3600602
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another one that I bought on kijiji
> 
> Balenciaga mini metal plate the lady who sold these bags said that her mom works at holt but still i want to get it authenticated. Thanks again in advance for your help


Both black bags, the clutch and metallic plate look good and consistent, but i don't have much experience with them and if you need a more professional opinion, then i suggest you wait till one of our Bal experts have a look. 
If you know that origin of the bags is trusty, but want to have a second opinion just for your ref, then i think you are ok to go


----------



## ksuromax

MishaTo said:


> Hi ladies [emoji4]
> 
> I need your help with these vintage bags as I have no knowledge of the older styles. Hope you can help me [emoji1374]
> 
> View attachment 3600940
> View attachment 3600941
> View attachment 3600942
> View attachment 3600943
> View attachment 3600944
> View attachment 3600945
> View attachment 3600946
> 
> 
> And this:
> 
> View attachment 3600947
> View attachment 3600948
> View attachment 3600949


Sorry, oldies are not my fortè, maybe @aalinne_72 can help?


----------



## peacebabe

Oh yes .... it may be a mistake .... Another possibility is that the seller gave you the wrong tag. She may have another one in 2011. Another way is to see the front of the tag, the font is different too.

But the year is not important, as long as it authentic !!! 

Hmmm, I do have the paper tags and as it's black who knows? It could easily have been made at the end of 2010 and had 2011 paper tags assigned to it. Or, like a lot of stuff that happens during a transitional season, it could be 2011 with lower case lettering. Some seasons do have a mix of new and old, like when they started notching rivets for example.[/QUOTE]


----------



## LostInBal

MishaTo said:


> Hi ladies [emoji4]
> 
> I need your help with these vintage bags as I have no knowledge of the older styles. Hope you can help me [emoji1374]
> 
> View attachment 3600940
> View attachment 3600941
> View attachment 3600942
> View attachment 3600943
> View attachment 3600944
> View attachment 3600945
> View attachment 3600946
> 
> 
> And this:
> 
> View attachment 3600947
> View attachment 3600948
> View attachment 3600949


Hi, I'm not familiar with the style since these bags were produced many years ago before the brand was sold and started Ghesquière era with Motorcycle serie but looks good to me!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

Dear Balenciaga authenticators,

I am sorry to bother you, I had posted this earlier in the week but I didnt have sufficient photos and hence perhaps my last supply of request photo may have been missed. I am unsure of how to do a follow up with my previous post because I had supplied photos on separate posts so may have been confusing. 
Additional photos attached as requested. Sorry for the trouble.

I would be greatly appreciated if you could kindly assist in authenticating this bag that I am interested in. Thanks in advance

*Item Name:* Balenciaga City Bag Small Stud Black Classic _(title as per listing)_
*Item Number:* 302215772528
*Seller ID:*brickingbad
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/302215772528


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

Dear Balenciaga authenticators,

I would be greatly appreciated if you could kindly assist in authenticating this bag that I am interested in. If the bag is authentic, would you kindly advise how old it is or what year its made in.

*Item Name:* Authentic BALENCIAGA Grey City Classic Medium Leather Tote Motorcycle Style Bag _(title as per listing)_
*Item Number:* 282349602245
*Seller ID:*saramoss
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/282349602245

Thanks so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Dear Balenciaga authenticators,
> 
> I am sorry to bother you, I had posted this earlier in the week but I didnt have sufficient photos and hence perhaps my last supply of request photo may have been missed. I am unsure of how to do a follow up with my previous post because I had supplied photos on separate posts so may have been confusing.
> Additional photos attached as requested. Sorry for the trouble.
> 
> I would be greatly appreciated if you could kindly assist in authenticating this bag that I am interested in. Thanks in advance
> 
> *Item Name:* Balenciaga City Bag Small Stud Black Classic _(title as per listing)_
> *Item Number:* 302215772528
> *Seller ID:*brickingbad
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/302215772528
> 
> View attachment 3601735
> View attachment 3601736
> 
> View attachment 3601741


I believe it's authentic. The handles are bugging me a bit though, but it might just be because the bag has seen a lot of use and they're fairly soft. You might want to ask if the colour has been touched up because the rivet on the back of the handle appears black.


----------



## muchstuff

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Dear Balenciaga authenticators,
> 
> I would be greatly appreciated if you could kindly assist in authenticating this bag that I am interested in. If the bag is authentic, would you kindly advise how old it is or what year its made in.
> 
> *Item Name:* Authentic BALENCIAGA Grey City Classic Medium Leather Tote Motorcycle Style Bag _(title as per listing)_
> *Item Number:* 282349602245
> *Seller ID:*saramoss
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/282349602245
> 
> Thanks so much!


This bag isn't authentic, sorry!


----------



## chanel1629

ksuromax said:


> Both black bags, the clutch and metallic plate look good and consistent, but i don't have much experience with them and if you need a more professional opinion, then i suggest you wait till one of our Bal experts have a look.
> If you know that origin of the bags is trusty, but want to have a second opinion just for your ref, then i think you are ok to go



thanks once again for your help


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Can someone authenticate this Balenciaga 2005 City bag on Ebay, please? You have to scroll down to see the pictures as it's listed not sold. Merci!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Can someone authenticate this Balenciaga 2005 City bag on Ebay, please? You have to scroll down to see the pictures as it's listed not sold. Merci!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Black-City-Bag-F-W-2005-EUC-/152418617794?hash=item237cdb89c2:g:IgkAAOSwt5hYY0~z&nma=true&si=lkyopNALA3q6Od%2Fg8SYY3mV%2FncY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Very trusted seller, authentic.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

muchstuff said:


> This bag isn't authentic, sorry!



Great! Thanks soo much! Definitely saves me from making wrong mistake!


----------



## muchstuff

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Great! Thanks soo much! Definitely saves me from making wrong mistake!


My pleasure!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

muchstuff said:


> I believe it's authentic. The handles are bugging me a bit though, but it might just be because the bag has seen a lot of use and they're fairly soft. You might want to ask if the colour has been touched up because the rivet on the back of the handle appears black.



Hi muchstuff,

This is the seller's reply " _Nothing has been touch up. Original photos taken by iPhone 7. Balenciaga original city bag has all the rusty rivets._"

Not sure if that helps.


----------



## amstevens714

May I please ask for assistance with this wallet? It's my first Balenciaga wallet so I'm not completely sure what I'm looking for ☺️

Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide. Few more photos to follow in second post.

Item: black metallic edge wallet
Seller: 2nd time around
Item#: n/a
Link: https://instagram.com/p/BQESoIiAKbd/


----------



## amstevens714

Here are the last of them - thank you so much!!


----------



## muchstuff

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Hi muchstuff,
> 
> This is the seller's reply " _Nothing has been touch up. Original photos taken by iPhone 7. Balenciaga original city bag has all the rusty rivets._"
> 
> Not sure if that helps.





Shimmerstars88 said:


> Hi muchstuff,
> 
> This is the seller's reply " _Nothing has been touch up. Original photos taken by iPhone 7. Balenciaga original city bag has all the rusty rivets._"
> 
> Not sure if that helps.


Not really . I just think the handles are soft, the seller does say the bag is well worn. The rivet looks dark but the shape is right.


----------



## peacebabe

Looks good. No red flag 




amstevens714 said:


> May I please ask for assistance with this wallet? It's my first Balenciaga wallet so I'm not completely sure what I'm looking for ☺️
> 
> Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide. Few more photos to follow in second post.
> 
> Item: black metallic edge wallet
> Seller: 2nd time around
> Item#: n/a
> Link: https://instagram.com/p/BQESoIiAKbd/


----------



## amstevens714

peacebabe said:


> Looks good. No red flag



Thank you so much Peacebabe!! You are an absolute gem! Thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

The pleasure is mine 



amstevens714 said:


> Thank you so much Peacebabe!! You are an absolute gem! Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

muchstuff said:


> Not really . I just think the handles are soft, the seller does say the bag is well worn. The rivet looks dark but the shape is right.



Seems like maybe that i should not consider buying this bag since you have so many uncertainties.
I also have one as well, with the serial number at the back of the tag, it has an extra line of numbers "1669", is that normal?


----------



## noopuffy

muchstuff said:


> You're welcome, have you made a choice yet?


Yes, I got the murier and now looking for the pink one. Luv it


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Thank you *muchstuff *and for answering my first post on Purse Forum : )

I'm sorry *muchstuff* if I missed that you are an authenticator but is it a good idea to see what the forum authenticators here think as well? If so I would appreciate greatly if an authenticator will take the time to look at the bag.

If I'm not doing this correctly I'll go sit in the forum shame corner, but please bare with me. Link to ebay again and photos from the seller (should these be removed from here after the authentication, since they are not mine?):

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Black-City-Bag-F-W-2005-EUC-/152418617794?hash=item237cdb89c2:g:IgkAAOSwt5hYY0~z&nma=true&si=lkyopNALA3q6Od%2Fg8SYY3mV%2FncY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## jang2519

Hi. Please could you authenticate this bag for me?

*Item: authentic balenciaga orange leather "classic Day" Hobo bag*

link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/122333043174

seller: uksmith

Thank you xx


----------



## ksuromax

jang2519 said:


> Hi. Please could you authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> *Item: authentic balenciaga orange leather "classic Day" Hobo bag*
> 
> link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/122333043174
> 
> seller: uksmith
> 
> Thank you xx


without commenting on authenticity, are you sure the papers are from this bag? i can't see in our Ref Library any colour made in SS 2012 collection to match this bag....


----------



## LostInBal

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you *muchstuff *and for answering my first post on Purse Forum : )
> 
> I'm sorry *muchstuff* if I missed that you are an authenticator but is it a good idea to see what the forum authenticators here think as well? If so I would appreciate greatly if an authenticator will take the time to look at the bag.
> 
> If I'm not doing this correctly I'll go sit in the forum shame corner, but please bare with me. Link to ebay again and photos from the seller (should these be removed from here after the authentication, since they are not mine?):
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Black-City-Bag-F-W-2005-EUC-/152418617794?hash=item237cdb89c2:g:IgkAAOSwt5hYY0~z&nma=true&si=lkyopNALA3q6Od%2Fg8SYY3mV%2FncY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> View attachment 3602186
> View attachment 3602189
> View attachment 3602190
> View attachment 3602190
> View attachment 3602192
> View attachment 3602193
> View attachment 3602194
> View attachment 3602195
> View attachment 3602196


I am not an authenticator,  but this bag is genuine.


----------



## muchstuff

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Seems like maybe that i should not consider buying this bag since you have so many uncertainties.
> I also have one as well, with the serial number at the back of the tag, it has an extra line of numbers "1669", is that normal?


1669 is one the tag back of a lot of the older bags. As I mentioned I do think the bag is authentic, perhaps someone else can take a look?


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you *muchstuff *and for answering my first post on Purse Forum : )
> 
> I'm sorry *muchstuff* if I missed that you are an authenticator but is it a good idea to see what the forum authenticators here think as well? If so I would appreciate greatly if an authenticator will take the time to look at the bag.
> 
> If I'm not doing this correctly I'll go sit in the forum shame corner, but please bare with me. Link to ebay again and photos from the seller (should these be removed from here after the authentication, since they are not mine?):
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Black-City-Bag-F-W-2005-EUC-/152418617794?hash=item237cdb89c2:g:IgkAAOSwt5hYY0~z&nma=true&si=lkyopNALA3q6Od%2Fg8SYY3mV%2FncY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> View attachment 3602186
> View attachment 3602189
> View attachment 3602190
> View attachment 3602190
> View attachment 3602192
> View attachment 3602193
> View attachment 3602194
> View attachment 3602195
> View attachment 3602196


There aren't a lot of designated authenticators online lately, you can certainly wait and see if someone pops up. There are a few of us filling the gap. I can tell you without doubt that this bag is authentic but please feel free to wait!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> without commenting on authenticity, are you sure the papers are from this bag? i can't see in our Ref Library any colour made in SS 2012 collection to match this bag....


The interior tag looks like it could be rose blush. I don't know if it's bag lighting or what but the mirror and swatch are a totally different colour than the interior tag on my monitor.

Here's a Yoogis listing for rose blush...

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...kin-leather-giant-12-motorcycle-city-bag.html


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> The interior tag looks like it could be rose blush. I don't know if it's bag lighting or what but the mirror and swatch are a totally different colour than the interior tag on my monitor.


Same on mine


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Same on mine


Could just be lighting I guess. Did you see the Yoogis listing I just edited in on my post?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Could just be lighting I guess. Did you see the Yoogis listing I just edited in on my post?


Yeah, you must be right, it does look both orange-y and pink-y... giving more of either in different light...


----------



## jang2519

ksuromax said:


> Yeah, you must be right, it does look both orange-y and pink-y... giving more of either in different light...


Thank you ksuromax and muchstuff for your input. What about other features(other than the colour), do they look good enough to convince you whether it's authentic or not? Sorry to be a pain but can't decide whether to "take it or leave it".
Thanks again xx


----------



## muchstuff

jang2519 said:


> Thank you ksuromax and muchstuff for your input. What about other features(other than the colour), do they look good enough to convince you whether it's authentic or not? Sorry to be a pain but can't decide whether to "take it or leave it".
> Thanks again xx


Authentic in my opinion but you might want to ask for a pic of the full bag in natural light just to check that the colour is consistent.


----------



## s.tighe

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you *muchstuff *and for answering my first post on Purse Forum : )
> 
> I'm sorry *muchstuff* if I missed that you are an authenticator but is it a good idea to see what the forum authenticators here think as well? If so I would appreciate greatly if an authenticator will take the time to look at the bag.
> 
> If I'm not doing this correctly I'll go sit in the forum shame corner, but please bare with me. Link to ebay again and photos from the seller (should these be removed from here after the authentication, since they are not mine?):
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Black-City-Bag-F-W-2005-EUC-/152418617794?hash=item237cdb89c2:g:IgkAAOSwt5hYY0~z&nma=true&si=lkyopNALA3q6Od%2Fg8SYY3mV%2FncY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> View attachment 3602186
> View attachment 3602189
> View attachment 3602190
> View attachment 3602190
> View attachment 3602192
> View attachment 3602193
> View attachment 3602194
> View attachment 3602195
> View attachment 3602196



Yes. It is authentic. Unequivocally.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Iamminda

s.tighe said:


> Yes. It is authentic. Unequivocally.



I honestly wish I had waited for this one (I paid more for the same Black Z and it's not as as pristine/perfect as this one).  Oh well, it is all timing.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I honestly wish I had waited for this one (I paid more for the same Black Z and it's not as as pristine/perfect as this one).  Oh well, it is all timing.


+1


----------



## cathead87

Item:  City
Purchased:  Saks Off 5th

Hi  -  I was hoping to have this bag authenticated and then move it to the "Identify" thread so I can get the color name (Rouge Lipstick???).  Thanks!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

*muchstuff*, *aalinne_72* and *s.thige*: Thank you for your help everyone!

The 2005 bag I asked for you to authenticate is lovely, it looks more smooth than wrinkly, which I personally prefer. But I'm also looking at a new City I found made from calfskin which is a very interesting contender. (I was surprised because I didn’t know the City was also made from calfskin but Balenciaga have confirmed that it’s correct. So, off to see if there's a thread on City bags in calfskin )


----------



## muchstuff

cathead87 said:


> Item:  City
> Purchased:  Saks Off 5th
> 
> Hi  -  I was hoping to have this bag authenticated and then move it to the "Identify" thread so I can get the color name (Rouge Lipstick???).  Thanks!
> View attachment 3602867
> View attachment 3602868
> View attachment 3602869
> View attachment 3602870
> View attachment 3602871
> View attachment 3602872
> View attachment 3602873


Authentic in my opinion but I think it's rouge cerise. Hard to tell though because in some pics it looks lighter than in others.

Does this help?
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/rouge-lipstick-vs-rouge-cerises.921112/

Edit, with a little more research it does look more like rouge lipstick. I need a better monitor


----------



## ksuromax

jang2519 said:


> Thank you ksuromax and muchstuff for your input. What about other features(other than the colour), do they look good enough to convince you whether it's authentic or not? Sorry to be a pain but can't decide whether to "take it or leave it".
> Thanks again xx


I agree with @muchstuff it looks ok for me, but before clicking "buy" button i suggest you request for more photos in daylight full front and full back to make sure colour is even and you are ok with it, Bal colours are well known chameleons, what it looks like in the shade could be totally different from what it will be in the light, better safe than sorry....


----------



## cathead87

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion but I think it's rouge cerise. Hard to tell though because in some pics it looks lighter than in others.
> 
> Does this help?
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/rouge-lipstick-vs-rouge-cerises.921112/
> 
> Edit, with a little more research it does look more like rouge lipstick. I need a better monitor



Thank you *muchstuff*!
Sorry, the lighting in my apartment is awful.  It is actually a vibrant red.
Here is a pic taken with a flash:


----------



## ksuromax

cathead87 said:


> Thank you *muchstuff*!
> Sorry, the lighting in my apartment is awful.  It is actually a vibrant red.
> Here is a pic taken with a flash:
> View attachment 3602931


On my screen it does look like lipstick


----------



## muchstuff

[emoji1360]


----------



## Iamminda

If this helps, here is my Red Lipstick Town (bought in the B boutique) for comparison.


----------



## muchstuff

Looks like they're lipstick twins!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

muchstuff said:


> Not really . I just think the handles are soft, the seller does say the bag is well worn. The rivet looks dark but the shape is right.



Thanks for your opinion. I decided to take a stab and try my luck with the bag and I won the bid. So will find out soon enough when I receive it. Will take photos and post up. Stay tuned.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

muchstuff said:


> 1669 is one the tag back of a lot of the older bags. As I mentioned I do think the bag is authentic, perhaps someone else can take a look?



Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Thanks for your opinion. I decided to take a stab and try my luck with the bag and I won the bid. So will find out soon enough when I receive it. Will take photos and post up. Stay tuned.


Tag me when you post so I don't miss it!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

muchstuff said:


> Tag me when you post so I don't miss it!



Sure! Hahha! 
I am not sure how I tag you though?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Sure! Hahha!
> I am not sure how I tag you though?


I think it's the same as on FB, just @muchstuff


----------



## peacebabe

Hello,

Your bag looks fine. No red flag.

And you can trust that Muchstuff's & aalinne's (some others if i missed out) opinion are as good too.

Rest assured that all posts are well taken care off . 



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you *muchstuff *and for answering my first post on Purse Forum : )
> 
> I'm sorry *muchstuff* if I missed that you are an authenticator but is it a good idea to see what the forum authenticators here think as well? If so I would appreciate greatly if an authenticator will take the time to look at the bag.
> 
> If I'm not doing this correctly I'll go sit in the forum shame corner, but please bare with me. Link to ebay again and photos from the seller (should these be removed from here after the authentication, since they are not mine?):
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Black-City-Bag-F-W-2005-EUC-/152418617794?hash=item237cdb89c2:g:IgkAAOSwt5hYY0~z&nma=true&si=lkyopNALA3q6Od%2Fg8SYY3mV%2FncY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> View attachment 3602186
> View attachment 3602189
> View attachment 3602190
> View attachment 3602190
> View attachment 3602192
> View attachment 3602193
> View attachment 3602194
> View attachment 3602195
> View attachment 3602196


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

peacebabe said:


> Hello,
> 
> Your bag looks fine. No red flag.
> 
> And you can trust that Muchstuff's & aalinne's (some others if i missed out) opinion are as good too.
> 
> Rest assured that all posts are well taken care off .



Thank you *peacebabe *and all others who answered. I'll know this for another time   Just to clarify, I don't own the bag, it belongs to a seller on eBay.


----------



## HeatherL

Hi All,

I found a Bal I'm interested in and hope I can get it authenticated before I take the plunge into the Balenciaga slippery slope [emoji1].

Item name: Balenciaga City Jacynthe
Item number: 172507719006
Seller ID: hello_jess
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/172507719006?_mwBanner=1

And I requested a few additional pics.









Thank you for your help!


----------



## edzmaya

Hello! Please help me authenticate? Thank you!
Balenciaga Parttime


----------



## muchstuff

HeatherL said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I found a Bal I'm interested in and hope I can get it authenticated before I take the plunge into the Balenciaga slippery slope [emoji1].
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga City Jacynthe
> Item number: 172507719006
> Seller ID: hello_jess
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/172507719006?_mwBanner=1
> 
> And I requested a few additional pics.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604354
> 
> View attachment 3604355
> View attachment 3604356
> View attachment 3604357
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help!


It looks authentic to me but I'd like a clearer pic of the tag back. Always cautious with K tags. It would be nice as well to get a pic of the tag front without the protective plastic.


----------



## muchstuff

edzmaya said:


> Hello! Please help me authenticate? Thank you!
> Balenciaga Parttime


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## bouillabaise

Hi, could you please autheticate this bag?
Item name: Balenciaga Giant City 2008
Item number: -
Seller ID: evangeldrop
Link: https://www.designer-vintage.com/product/balenciaga-handbags-bags-71060


----------



## HeatherL

muchstuff said:


> It looks authentic to me but I'd like a clearer pic of the tag back. Always cautious with K tags. It would be nice as well to get a pic of the tag front without the protective plastic.



Thank you so much!  I will definitely post better pics when received, but this makes me feel a little better.


----------



## muchstuff

bouillabaise said:


> Hi, could you please autheticate this bag?
> Item name: Balenciaga Giant City 2008
> Item number: -
> Seller ID: evangeldrop
> Link: https://www.designer-vintage.com/product/balenciaga-handbags-bags-71060
> 
> View attachment 3605077
> View attachment 3605080
> View attachment 3605081
> View attachment 3605082
> View attachment 3605083
> View attachment 3605085
> View attachment 3605084
> View attachment 3605082


Authentic in my opinion but I think it's possibly an 07 rouille.


----------



## edzmaya

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you muchstuff! I really like the bag.  Will probably get it! Yay!


----------



## muchstuff

edzmaya said:


> Thank you muchstuff! I really like the bag.  Will probably get it! Yay!


My pleasure!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

muchstuff said:


> I think it's the same as on FB, just @muchstuff



The bag arrived super fast, received it today. Here's photos for you and other Balenciaga Authenticators to view. I can actually see why you have uncertainties on the handle, the front handle does seem quite lose, compared to the back one. I've tried to take as much photos of the handles.
 If it is authentic (fingers-crossed), could you please kindly advise the actual name/year/style of the bag! Thanks soo much for your kind assistance!  This will be my second Balenciaga bag within 2 months. My first purchase was in early January! (omg! so addictive) 

*Item Name: *Authentic BALENCIAGA Grey City Classic Medium Leather Tote Motorcycle Style Bag _(title as per listing)_
*Item Number:* 282349602245
*Seller ID: *saramoss
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/282349602245























Thank you so much !!


----------



## ksuromax

Shimmerstars88 said:


> The bag arrived super fast, received it today. Here's photos for you and other Balenciaga Authenticators to view. I can actually see why you have uncertainties on the handle, the front handle does seem quite lose, compared to the back one. I've tried to take as much photos of the handles.
> If it is authentic (fingers-crossed), could you please kindly advise the actual name/year/style of the bag! Thanks soo much for your kind assistance!  This will be my second Balenciaga bag within 2 months. My first purchase was in early January! (omg! so addictive)
> 
> *Item Name: *Authentic BALENCIAGA Grey City Classic Medium Leather Tote Motorcycle Style Bag _(title as per listing)_
> *Item Number:* 282349602245
> *Seller ID: *saramoss
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/282349602245
> 
> View attachment 3605324
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605327
> 
> View attachment 3605328
> 
> View attachment 3605329
> 
> View attachment 3605331
> 
> View attachment 3605333
> 
> View attachment 3605334
> 
> View attachment 3605335
> 
> View attachment 3605336
> 
> View attachment 3605337
> 
> 
> Thank you so much !!


FW 2009 City, as per tag 1000 code normally stands for Black (Noir) but she could be slightly faded thus listed as Grey
Authentic in my opinion


----------



## muchstuff

Shimmerstars88 said:


> The bag arrived super fast, received it today. Here's photos for you and other Balenciaga Authenticators to view. I can actually see why you have uncertainties on the handle, the front handle does seem quite lose, compared to the back one. I've tried to take as much photos of the handles.
> If it is authentic (fingers-crossed), could you please kindly advise the actual name/year/style of the bag! Thanks soo much for your kind assistance!  This will be my second Balenciaga bag within 2 months. My first purchase was in early January! (omg! so addictive)
> 
> *Item Name: *Authentic BALENCIAGA Grey City Classic Medium Leather Tote Motorcycle Style Bag _(title as per listing)_
> *Item Number:* 282349602245
> *Seller ID: *saramoss
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/282349602245
> 
> View attachment 3605324
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605327
> 
> View attachment 3605328
> 
> View attachment 3605329
> 
> View attachment 3605331
> 
> View attachment 3605333
> 
> View attachment 3605334
> 
> View attachment 3605335
> 
> View attachment 3605336
> 
> View attachment 3605337
> 
> 
> Thank you so much !!


Looks fine to me too!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

ksuromax said:


> FW 2009 City, as per tag 1000 code normally stands for Black (Noir) but she could be slightly faded thus listed as Grey
> Authentic in my opinion



Thank you so much ksuromax for your reply and advising that you believe its authentic. 
Much appreciated in letting me know the make of the bag and that its actually black and not grey. When I received it, I thought it looked black, but when I took the photos to post here it looked grey-ish black. I certainly agree with you that its faded black.
I'm using the bag today! Yay!!!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

muchstuff said:


> Looks fine to me too!



Thanks so much for your patience muchstuff and following through from the beginning and persistence with this. I am so thankful and happy for you and ksuromax confirmation with my purchase. Yay! I now own 2 beautiful Balenciaga's thanks to authenticators in PF. You are doing an amazing job and its much appreciated.


----------



## chanel1629

chanel1629 said:


> hello again,
> 
> please help me authenticate this balenciaga on ebay
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Work giant 21
> Item Number: 122333755565
> Seller ID: rim.bur
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/122333755565?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> thank you ladies!



Hello, 

I got the bag today and here is the pictures of the back tag and the rivet

Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Thanks so much for your patience muchstuff and following through from the beginning and persistence with this. I am so thankful and happy for you and ksuromax confirmation with my purchase. Yay! I now own 2 beautiful Balenciaga's thanks to authenticators in PF. You are doing an amazing job and its much appreciated.


My pleasure, glad to help out, enjoy your purchases...we all know there will be a third...


----------



## muchstuff

chanel1629 said:


> View attachment 3605806
> View attachment 3605807
> View attachment 3605808
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I got the bag today and here is the pictures of the back tag and the rivet
> 
> Thanks


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## chanel1629

Yay! Thank you so much muchstuff[emoji4]. I appreciate it


----------



## muchstuff

chanel1629 said:


> Yay! Thank you so much muchstuff[emoji4]. I appreciate it


My pleasure!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure, glad to help out, enjoy your purchases...we all know there will be a third...




OMG, dont tempt me!!  Hahahaha!!


----------



## thomalm

Item name : Balenciaga Red Leather Arena Giant 12 Flat crossbody 
Item number : 311797937998
Seller name: edropoff
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/311797937998 

Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

thomalm said:


> Item name : Balenciaga Red Leather Arena Giant 12 Flat crossbody
> Item number : 311797937998
> Seller name: edropoff
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/311797937998
> 
> Thank you!


Missing a pic of the full back of the tag with the made in italy hot stamp.. I'd also like a better pic of the back of the zipper head.


----------



## thomalm

Item name: Authentic Balenciaga Arena Velo in Red with Giant Rose Gold hardware city 
Item number : 172486510026
Seller: wetkandy
Link : https://www.ebay.com/itm/172486510026 

Thanks again!


----------



## thomalm

muchstuff said:


> Missing a pic of the full back of the tag with the made in italy hot stamp.. I'd also like a better pic of the back of the zipper head.



Pics requested


----------



## ksuromax

Shimmerstars88 said:


> OMG, dont tempt me!!  Hahahaha!!


You are welcome, and i fully agree with @muchstuff 
and she is not tempting you, she is just stating an inevitable fact....


----------



## thomalm

thomalm said:


> Item name: Authentic Balenciaga Arena Velo in Red with Giant Rose Gold hardware city
> Item number : 172486510026
> Seller: wetkandy
> Link : https://www.ebay.com/itm/172486510026
> 
> Thanks again!



Please disregard this request, item has sold, on to the next! [emoji7]


----------



## chubbybunni

Looking to have something authenticated from Yahoo Auctions Japan!
Item Name: バレンシアガ ショルダーバック 並行輸入 美品 (Balenciaga Shoulder Bag Parallel Import)
Item Number: n/a
Seller ID: meeeeg_sword1110_0523
Link: http://page7.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/g203511962

In the item description the seller stated that they bought the bag as a parallel import off a website (that wasn;t Yahoo Auctions). Thanks in advance!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

chubbybunni said:


> Looking to have something authenticated from Yahoo Auctions Japan!
> Item Name: バレンシアガ ショルダーバック 並行輸入 美品 (Balenciaga Shoulder Bag Parallel Import)
> Item Number: n/a
> Seller ID: meeeeg_sword1110_0523
> Link: http://page7.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/g203511962
> 
> In the item description the seller stated that they bought the bag as a parallel import off a website (that wasn;t Yahoo Auctions). Thanks in advance!


Not authentic, sorry!


----------



## MishaTo

Hi,

Can you have a look at this bag?
Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## PearP

Hi ladies,
I'm new here. Please help authenticate this Balenciaga City
12603 J 115748
Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

MishaTo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you have a look at this bag?
> Thanks [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3607192
> View attachment 3607193
> View attachment 3607194
> View attachment 3607195
> View attachment 3607197


I'm sorry but I'm not familiar enough with this style.


----------



## muchstuff

PearP said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm new here. Please help authenticate this Balenciaga City
> 12603 J 115748
> Thank you


This is not authentic, sorry!


----------



## PearP

muchstuff said:


> This is not authentic, sorry!


Thank you ... really appreciate that


----------



## muchstuff

PearP said:


> Thank you ... really appreciate that


My pleasure!


----------



## HeatherL

muchstuff said:


> It looks authentic to me but I'd like a clearer pic of the tag back. Always cautious with K tags. It would be nice as well to get a pic of the tag front without the protective plastic.



Hi Muchstuff!

I received my bag today and here are the additional pics requested.  Thank you in advance for you time!  It is much appreciated!!!





Please let me know if you need more pics.

Thank you!!!


----------



## HeatherL

HeatherL said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I found a Bal I'm interested in and hope I can get it authenticated before I take the plunge into the Balenciaga slippery slope [emoji1].
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga City Jacynthe
> Item number: 172507719006
> Seller ID: hello_jess
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/172507719006?_mwBanner=1
> 
> And I requested a few additional pics.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604354
> 
> View attachment 3604355
> View attachment 3604356
> View attachment 3604357
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help!



I thought this was in my last reply.  I'm quoting again so you don't have to search for it if you need to look at the original pics again.
And once again, thank you for your time!!


----------



## muchstuff

HeatherL said:


> Hi Muchstuff!
> 
> I received my bag today and here are the additional pics requested.  Thank you in advance for you time!  It is much appreciated!!!
> View attachment 3607801
> 
> View attachment 3607802
> 
> 
> Please let me know if you need more pics.
> 
> Thank you!!!


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## HeatherL

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.



Thank you so much!!  You have made my day!!!


----------



## thomalm

thomalm said:


> Please disregard this request, item has sold, on to the next! [emoji7]



I was confused, this has not sold... 











Thank you in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

thomalm said:


> I was confused, this has not sold...
> View attachment 3607992
> 
> View attachment 3607993
> 
> View attachment 3607994
> 
> View attachment 3607995
> 
> View attachment 3607996
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Authentic in my opinion, you saw that there's no strap?


----------



## thomalm

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, you saw that there's no strap?



Oh no! Thank you for pointing that out it's certainly a deal breaker.  The search continues.  
Thank you!


----------



## negrita

Hello! Can you please help authenticate this bowling bag?

Item name: Bowling bag in brown chevre

Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

negrita said:


> Hello! Can you please help authenticate this bowling bag?
> 
> Item name: Bowling bag in brown chevre
> 
> Thank you!


Missing pics of the rivet and front of tag. I don't know the style very well or the years of production. If this is listed somewhere I'd also ask for a pic of the back of the mirror. I found an old listing on Yoogis that quoted this style number as a mini, I saw your post on the identify this thread. but I can't guarantee it.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello,

It looks fine to me. But please post a clear photo of the hardware with each letter "BALENCIAGA" clearly shown without reflection.



MishaTo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you have a look at this bag?
> Thanks [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3607192
> View attachment 3607193
> View attachment 3607194
> View attachment 3607195
> View attachment 3607197


----------



## heavenrain

hello,
Would you kindly take a look? It is on local "ebay" in my country  
Thank you for your time 

Item Name: Balenciaga Classic
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link: http://allegro.pl/balenciaga-paris-torebka-z-numerem-i6717646296.html


----------



## negrita

muchstuff said:


> Missing pics of the rivet and front of tag. I don't know the style very well or the years of production. If this is listed somewhere I'd also ask for a pic of the back of the mirror. I found an old listing on Yoogis that quoted this style number as a mini, I saw your post on the identify this thread. but I can't guarantee it.



Thank you! Here are the photos:


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Can I come out of the shame corner and ask you to please authenticate this make-up bag in (supposedly) Rouge Vif?  If you tell me it's fake, I'm going to cry! I've already started to cuddle it


----------



## bagladyfrog

Hi, curious about the authenticity of this city.
Item name 2005 Balenciaga City turquoise city s/ a tag

Item number 282363653908

Seller babyboyrex

Link http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=282363653908&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## muchstuff

heavenrain said:


> hello,
> Would you kindly take a look? It is on local "ebay" in my country
> Thank you for your time
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: http://allegro.pl/balenciaga-paris-torebka-z-numerem-i6717646296.html


Not authentic, sorry!


----------



## muchstuff

negrita said:


> Thank you! Here are the photos:
> 
> View attachment 3608407
> View attachment 3608408


Still would like to see the tag front please.


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Can I come out of the shame corner and ask you to please authenticate this make-up bag in (supposedly) Rouge Vif?  If you tell me it's fake, I'm going to cry! I've already started to cuddle it
> 
> View attachment 3608988
> View attachment 3608991
> View attachment 3609000
> View attachment 3608992
> View attachment 3609001
> View attachment 3609002
> View attachment 3609003
> 
> View attachment 3609015


Can you post a clear pic of the tag front please?


----------



## muchstuff

bagladyfrog said:


> Hi, curious about the authenticity of this city.
> Item name 2005 Balenciaga City turquoise city s/ a tag
> 
> Item number 282363653908
> 
> Seller babyboyrex
> 
> Link http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=282363653908&globalID=EBAY-US


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## bagladyfrog

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.



Awesome, thank you!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Thank you *muchstuff*! Additional pictures but this bright red is really hard to photograph. I hope you can make out the numbers and letters.


----------



## chubbybunni

Looking to have a few more items from Yahoo Auctions authenticated! Thank you in advance sweeties!

ITEM 1
Item Name: Balenciaga The City Shoulder Bag [Brand New]
Seller ID: brandoff_tokyo
Link: http://page24.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/q146244499
Note: Seller states item is brand new.

ITEM 2
Item Name: Balenciaga Giant City Bag in Nude Pink
Seller ID: chihiro_5160
Link: http://page19.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/x476275707

ITEM 3
Item Name: Balenciaga The First Two Way Bag in Khaki Grey
Seller ID: southbabel3sei
Link: http://page6.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/f205547340


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

One more photo, this time of a metal tag. My question is: There's a marking in the right hand lower corner of the tag. Is this common with City:s or could it mean the bag is fake? I haven't taken this picture myself and can't right now get a better version of the tag to post, but hopefully I'll be able to soon, as well as pictures of the whole bag (a Cognac 2006). The tag got me wondering since I just read a bit on a website about metal tags and they showed a fake with some kind of marking in the lower right corner of the metal tag.


----------



## muchstuff

bagladyfrog said:


> Awesome, thank you!


Can't say for sure if it's turquoise though, there were several blues...could be teal? Hopefully someone who knows their colours better ( and has a better monitor!) than I will take a look.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> One more photo, this time of a metal tag. My question is: There's a marking in the right hand lower corner of the tag. Is this common with City:s or could it mean the bag is fake? I haven't taken this picture myself and can't right now get a better version of the tag to post, but hopefully I'll be able to soon, as well as pictures of the whole bag (a Cognac 2006). The tag got me wondering since I just read a bit on a website about metal tags and they showed a fake with some kind of marking in the lower right corner of the metal tag.
> 
> View attachment 3609204


The 925 mark on the lower right hand corner is a silver mark and should be there on the early bags, the tags were actually made of silver.


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you *muchstuff*! Additional pictures but this bright red is really hard to photograph. I hope you can make out the numbers and letters.
> 
> View attachment 3609156
> View attachment 3609157


The tag back looks OK to me, I really can't make out the front tag.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> The 925 mark on the lower right hand corner is a silver mark and should be there on the early bags, the tags were actually made of silver.



Thank you *muchstuff*! I've found a 2006 Cognac Classic City and as the price is good and it looks to be in nice shape, I don't know if I can resist. I love the colour cognac. "Balenciaga - Resistance is Futile" should be this forum's real name... 

I will try to get a better picture of the make-up case tag right now and I assume it's the front of the leather tag you mean, where it says "BALENCIAGA PARIS"?.


----------



## bernardbx

Item: Balenciaga Arena Low
Material: Lambskin
Link: https://carousell.com/p/balenciaga-arena-low-87440240/?ref=profile&ref_referrer=/zanoti/&ref_sId=9217506
HI everybody, could you help me authenticate this pair of shoe?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Thank you for your patience and help *muchstuff*, I think this is the best I can do. I've tried all kinds of angles and lights, hopefully these are OK.


----------



## negrita

muchstuff said:


> Still would like to see the tag front please.



Hello! Here it is:


----------



## missjenny2679

Hi ladies! Just got my "new to me baby"!!! Hoping this is a 05 Apple Green Day!?! Also is it Chèvre leather? Sorry, hard to find good natural light right now. Thanks[emoji1317][emoji173]


----------



## LostInBal

missjenny2679 said:


> Hi ladies! Just got my "new to me baby"!!! Hoping this is a 05 Apple Green Day!?! Also is it Chèvre leather? Sorry, hard to find good natural light right now. Thanks[emoji1317][emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609615
> View attachment 3609617
> View attachment 3609618
> View attachment 3609619
> View attachment 3609620
> View attachment 3609621


Authentic 05 Apple green Day chèvre!


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you *muchstuff*! I've found a 2006 Cognac Classic City and as the price is good and it looks to be in nice shape, I don't know if I can resist. I love the colour cognac. "Balenciaga - Resistance is Futile" should be this forum's real name...
> 
> I will try to get a better picture of the make-up case tag right now and I assume it's the front of the leather tag you mean, where it says "BALENCIAGA PARIS"?.


Just remember that the 925 silver mark is seen on fakes as well!


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you for your patience and help *muchstuff*, I think this is the best I can do. I've tried all kinds of angles and lights, hopefully these are OK.
> 
> View attachment 3609349
> View attachment 3609350


I'm not an expert on small leather goods but I think you're good.


----------



## muchstuff

negrita said:


> View attachment 3609378
> 
> 
> Hello! Here it is:


From what I can see it looks authentic but I reiterate, I'm not that familiar with this particular style. If you could post a clearer pic of the tag front? Its difficult to see the font on "paris". Try in natural  light without a flash.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Ah! Happy dance!  *muchstuff*!

The website I bought it from seems very reputable and the make-up bag was in even better condition than I was hoping for, so very glad about this bag. And getting  a second opinion here on the authentication thread makes it even better.

Now the gates are opened  I've just bought a Classic City from 2005 in Cognac from the same store


----------



## bagladyfrog

Thank you! 
Item name: balenciaga f/w 2012 Agneau Latte Mini Pompon with Rose Gold G12

Seller: 604henderson

Item number: 222406733790

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/222406733790


----------



## LostInBal

bagladyfrog said:


> Thank you!
> Item name: balenciaga f/w 2012 Agneau Latte Mini Pompon with Rose Gold G12
> 
> Seller: 604henderson
> 
> Item number: 222406733790
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/222406733790



Ehem... I guess it is a big AUTHENTIC


----------



## missjenny2679

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic 05 Apple green Day chèvre!



Thank you![emoji4] It came from The Real Real, but it's always good to come to my place of trust and get a confirmation[emoji12] I'm thrilled[emoji847]


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## nanads

Hello, could you please help me authenticate this balenciaga? The seller says its rose aubepine 2014..

Much appreciated


----------



## muchstuff

nanads said:


> Hello, could you please help me authenticate this balenciaga? The seller says its rose aubepine 2014..
> 
> Much appreciated
> View attachment 3610194
> 
> View attachment 3610195
> 
> View attachment 3610196
> 
> View attachment 3610197
> 
> View attachment 3610198
> 
> View attachment 3610199


Please see the link below for the photos needed. All pics must be clear and forward-facing, not on an angle.


----------



## chanel1629

Hello! Please help me authenticate this Balenciaga clutch. Thank you  I appreciate all the help.


----------



## chanel1629

Hello again ladies! Another one please and thank you  

Balenciaga city


----------



## tamvarya

Hi, can you pls help me to authenticate this bag?

Item name: balenciaga handbag partime
Item number: 282361963341
Seller: pamala3358
Listing link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/282361963341?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368&_mwBanner=1

Thank you for your help!


----------



## jpark2

I'd appreciate it if someone would help me authenticate the following:

Item name: balenciaga city
Item number: 192100275943
Seller: darinettipimancha0
Listing link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/192100275943 

Thank you!


----------



## twistandkiss

Hi ladies! Would appreciate help for this TIA!

Item name: Balenciaga Classic Edge City Gris Taupe
Item number: 252779164998
Seller: shirleyhightowe
Item url: https://www.ebay.com/itm/252779164998


----------



## bagsforallseason

Hi everyone! good day! i need your help authenticating this BALENCIAGA bag that I purchased at the thrift shop, i forgot the model name of this bag..
I think the original color of this bag is white..
Herein the attached photos of the bag.. thank you!


----------



## bagsforallseason

hi everyone! please help me authenticate this Balenciaga bag that i purchased at the thrift shop.. I believe that the original color of this bag is white..

View media item 2047View media item 2046View media item 2045View media item 2044View media item 2043


----------



## bagsforallseason

ohi everyone! i need your help.. please help me authenticate this Balenciaga bag that I purchased at the thrift store... thank you I believe the original color of this bag is White.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

If someone would please authenticate this Balenciaga Classic City I'd be very grateful:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RARE-2007...029596?hash=item2efd4abe1c:g:vu8AAOSwWxNYoddT


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> If someone would please authenticate this Balenciaga Classic City I'd be very grateful:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RARE-2007...029596?hash=item2efd4abe1c:g:vu8AAOSwWxNYoddT


The pics aren't the best but I'd say authentic.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> The pics aren't the best but I'd say authentic.



Thank you *muchstuff*


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you *muchstuff*


My pleasure!


----------



## muchstuff

chanel1629 said:


> View attachment 3610524
> View attachment 3610525
> View attachment 3610527
> View attachment 3610529
> View attachment 3610530
> View attachment 3610531
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! Please help me authenticate this Balenciaga clutch. Thank you  I appreciate all the help.


I'll have to defer this to someone who knows the details on this style better than I.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

chanel1629 said:


> View attachment 3610828
> View attachment 3610829
> View attachment 3610830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again ladies! Another one please and thank you
> 
> Balenciaga city


Missing pics of the bale, rivet and back of the zipper head.


----------



## chanel1629

muchstuff said:


> I'll have to defer this to someone who knows the details on this style better than I.



Thanks muchstuff!


----------



## muchstuff

tamvarya said:


> Hi, can you pls help me to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item name: balenciaga handbag partime
> Item number: 282361963341
> Seller: pamala3358
> Listing link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/282361963341?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368&_mwBanner=1
> 
> Thank you for your help!


Missing pics of the bale, rivet and back of the zipper head.


----------



## muchstuff

chanel1629 said:


> Thanks muchstuff!


Sorry I couldn't be of more help!

Edit...I did a little research and for what it's worth I do think it's authentic, I'm thinking S/S 2013 rose bon bon, but it would be nice if someone else had a look.


----------



## muchstuff

Blissroads said:


> I'd appreciate it if someone would help me authenticate the following:
> 
> Item name: balenciaga city
> Item number: 192100275943
> Seller: darinettipimancha0
> Listing link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/192100275943
> 
> Thank you!


Missing pics of the bale and rivet, also a clearer pic of the tag back would help.


----------



## muchstuff

twistandkiss said:


> Hi ladies! Would appreciate help for this TIA!
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Classic Edge City Gris Taupe
> Item number: 252779164998
> Seller: shirleyhightowe
> Item url: https://www.ebay.com/itm/252779164998


Missing several required pics, please see link below.


----------



## muchstuff

bagsforallseason said:


> ohi everyone! i need your help.. please help me authenticate this Balenciaga bag that I purchased at the thrift store... thank you I believe the original color of this bag is White.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3612030
> View attachment 3612030
> View attachment 3612030
> View attachment 3612033
> View attachment 3612033
> View attachment 3612033
> View attachment 3612030
> View attachment 3612030
> View attachment 3612030
> View attachment 3612030
> View attachment 3612033
> View attachment 3612033
> View attachment 3612030
> View attachment 3612030
> View attachment 3612030
> View attachment 3612030
> View attachment 3612030
> View attachment 3612030
> View attachment 3612030
> View attachment 3612027
> View attachment 3612028
> View attachment 3612029
> View attachment 3612030
> View attachment 3612033
> View attachment 3612027
> View attachment 3612028
> View attachment 3612029
> View attachment 3612030
> View attachment 3612033
> View attachment 3612027
> View attachment 3612027
> View attachment 3612028
> View attachment 3612028


Looks like an authentic work bag, but would like to see the tag back.


----------



## bagsforallseason

muchstuff said:


> Looks like an authentic work bag, but would like to see the tag back.



Here's the photo of the tag.. BTW, can you help me how to remove the ink stain on this bag? thank you


----------



## MrsKentuckyderbyjones

Hi!

Could you please kindly authenticate this bag? My first Balenciaga, I hope it is real! I purchased it from Matchesfashion. I was also wondering why some zipper pulls have leather tabs vs leather tassels. Thanks so much for helping!!!!

Link: http://www.matchesfashion.com/us/pr...66|nw:g|rnd:8066037497337465869|dvc:c|adp:1o3


----------



## muchstuff

bagsforallseason said:


> Here's the photo of the tag.. BTW, can you help me how to remove the ink stain on this bag? thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3612819


Your best bet is to search the care and maintenance threads to see if there are any ideas. It might be a tough one. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/balenciaga-care-and-maintenance.111/


----------



## bagsforallseason

muchstuff said:


> Your best bet is to search the care and maintenance threads to see if there are any ideas. It might be a tough one.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/balenciaga-care-and-maintenance.111/



oh! thank you  have a good day! talk to you soon!


----------



## muchstuff

MrsKentuckyderbyjones said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could you please kindly authenticate this bag? My first Balenciaga, I hope it is real! I purchased it from Matchesfashion. I was also wondering why some zipper pulls have leather tabs vs leather tassels. Thanks so much for helping!!!!
> 
> Link: http://www.matchesfashion.com/us/products/1079767?LGWCODE=1079767000001;104033;6167&visitor_id=v3_f561437e-f8a1-11e6-97f6-00163ef106fd&gclid=CI__iM7MotICFU4vgQodEtoJMA&qxjkl=tsid:75618|cid:275295246|agid:17618762286|tidla-66067760921|crid:66843432366|nw:g|rnd:8066037497337465869|dvc:c|adp:1o3
> View attachment 3612813
> View attachment 3612814
> View attachment 3612813
> View attachment 3612814
> View attachment 3612815
> View attachment 3612816
> View attachment 3612817
> View attachment 3612818
> View attachment 3612820


Missing pics of the interior tag front and back, but Matches, as far as I know, is reputable. Tassels are on regular hardware bags, leather tabs are on giant hardware bags.


----------



## muchstuff

bagsforallseason said:


> oh! thank you  have a good day! talk to you soon!


My pleasure, good luck!


----------



## MrsKentuckyderbyjones

muchstuff said:


> Missing pics of the interior tag front and back, but Matches, as far as I know, is reputable. Tassels are on regular hardware bags, leather tabs are on giant hardware bags.


 Thank you so much Muchstuff!!! My pics came out so poorly, but here are the other two pics!


----------



## chanel1629

chanel1629 said:


> Thanks muchstuff!





muchstuff said:


> Sorry I couldn't be of more help!
> 
> Edit...I did a little research and for what it's worth I do think it's authentic, I'm thinking S/S 2013 rose bon bon, but it would be nice if someone else had a look.



Thank you so much for your effort on your research I really appreciate your time and  kindness


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

chanel1629 said:


> Thank you so much for your effort on your research I really appreciate your time and  kindness


My pleasure


----------



## PearP

Hello, 
Could you please help me have a look at this Balenciaga City 
Thank you


----------



## mmd1313

Morning PearP
Could you please ask seller to take a picture of the bale taken flat & close up just like the example I've attached.  Also a picture of the entire front of the bag & zipper head. Resubmit your request citing posting number & someone will help you out


----------



## PearP

Hi again, 
Thank you mmd1313
#4187
Here are more pictures.
Thank you


----------



## chanel1629

Hello,

Does anyone know what type of Balenciaga is this?  Velo? Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

MrsKentuckyderbyjones said:


> Thank you so much Muchstuff!!! My pics came out so poorly, but here are the other two pics!
> View attachment 3612828
> View attachment 3612829


Gahhh, I really find these tags hard to authenticate, I'm surprise that Bal would make such a sloppy looking tag but I've seen them before on authentic bags. Or perhaps it's just the way they photograph. From what I can make out the font looks correct. Just realized that I didn't ask for a pic of the rivet. The bale and zipper head look good.


----------



## muchstuff

chanel1629 said:


> View attachment 3613273
> View attachment 3613274
> View attachment 3613275
> View attachment 3613276
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know what type of Balenciaga is this?  Velo? Thank you!


Looks like it but you can post the tag back for confirmation.


----------



## Desree197

Hi, Can you authenticate a balenciaga City 12 silver i recently bought?ive been told the serial is not correct for a genuine bag


----------



## muchstuff

Desree197 said:


> Hi, Can you authenticate a balenciaga City 12 silver i recently bought?ive been told the serial is not correct for a genuine bag


The serial number on the G12 hardware is different than the classic. If you'd like an authentication please post pics of the bale, rivet, front and back of tag and the back of the zipper head.


----------



## mamorgan

Hello girls, can you help me authenticate this Balenciaga? I'm committed to pay because I submitted an offer, but wanted to confirm before I paid.

Item Name: 
*Balenciaga Anthracite Giant Rose Gold City Bag*
Item Number:16240298
Seller ID: jkusachi
Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=162402981072&txnId=1519523655006


----------



## Desree197

muchstuff said:


> The serial number on the G12 hardware is different than the classic. If you'd like an authentication please post pics of the bale, rivet, front and back of tag and the back of the zipper head.


Thanks so muchI have to say i have had no reason to Think it was a fake until i was told this thing about the serial.


----------



## Desree197

Desree197 said:


> Thanks so muchI have to say i have had no reason to Think it was a fake until i was told this thing about the serial.


----------



## muchstuff

The photos need to be facing forward with no glare from a flash. The pics aren't good enough for me personally to give an opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

delete double post


----------



## Desree197

Ok Will try to take new ones later


muchstuff said:


> The photos need to be facing forward with no glare from a flash. The pics aren't good enough for me personally to give an opinion.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

mamorgan said:


> Hello girls, can you help me authenticate this Balenciaga? I'm committed to pay because I submitted an offer, but wanted to confirm before I paid.
> 
> Item Name:
> *Balenciaga Anthracite Giant Rose Gold City Bag*
> Item Number:16240298
> Seller ID: jkusachi
> Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=162402981072&txnId=1519523655006


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## mmd1313

PearP said:


> Hi again,
> Thank you mmd1313
> #4187
> Here are more pictures.
> Thank you


Morning PearP
Looks good


----------



## Desree197

Here a new photos.


----------



## Magayon_ako

Hello, need help authenticating this bag ..... TIA!


----------



## Wykedtron

Can someone please authenticate this. Thanks!
Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Metallic Edge Towne Medium Bag, Black/Nickel
Item Number: 252755478070
Seller ID: guccigirl1016
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252755478070?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## mamorgan

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Ty! I asked for a picture of the front of the tag, does it seem off?  Sorry I recently bought a fake that I thought was real and am really paranoid now lol


----------



## muchstuff

mamorgan said:


> Ty! I asked for a picture of the front of the tag, does it seem off?  Sorry I recently bought a fake that I thought was real and am really paranoid now lol


If I try to zoom on this pic with my phone it goes all blurry. You could post this full size but in my opinion you're fine. Compare it to the fake one (I went back and looked at that post) and you'll see a world of difference in all of the details.


----------



## negrita

muchstuff said:


> From what I can see it looks authentic but I reiterate, I'm not that familiar with this particular style. If you could post a clearer pic of the tag front? Its difficult to see the font on "paris". Try in natural  light without a flash.




Hello! Here it is. Thank you!


----------



## negrita

Hello, can you please help authenticate this Part Time Lagon. Thank you!


----------



## dioraddict15

Can someone please authenticate this Balenciaga hip bag from eBay.  I will post clearer pics when I receive it shortly, but wondered if you can please take a look at what's available on the listing as this seller is not very responsive to messages. Thanks!
Item Name: Balenciaga crossbody mini bag
Item Number: 182465031250
Seller ID: fashionista2
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182465031250?redirect=mobile


----------



## Desree197

.


----------



## Desree197

Desree197 said:


> Here a new photos.


Can anyone help authenticate this bag?


----------



## tamvarya

Hi, can someone pls help me to authenticate this bag? I've already purchased it but want to double check! Also wondering what the right name for this color. It's from 2011. Seller said lilac. Here are the pics:
Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

negrita said:


> View attachment 3615834
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! Here it is. Thank you!


Looks good to me.


----------



## Desree197

Desree197 said:


> Can anyone help authenticate this bag?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## mmd1313

negrita said:


> Hello, can you please help authenticate this Part Time Lagon. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615835
> View attachment 3615836
> View attachment 3615837
> View attachment 3615838
> View attachment 3615839
> View attachment 3615840
> View attachment 3615843
> View attachment 3615844
> View attachment 3615845


Morning Negrita
Please see my link for the correct pictures with the proper position.
Repost your request when you get these from the seller siting your original posting number and someone will help you out.


----------



## mmd1313

Morning Desree197
I think black purses are one of the hardest to photograph. What is shown is too dark.  Please ask seller to take the required pictures outside if possible with the correct positions.


----------



## muchstuff

Desree197 said:


> Here a new photos.


Sorry for the delay, we're moving and life is pure chaos. I'm afraid I can't authenticate this particular bag. I see a few inconsistencies and while I'm not saying it's not authentic (inconsistencies do happen and perhaps all J tags have the same characteristics)) I don't feel confident enough to authenticate it.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello,

I do agree with muchstuff. Please avoid this bag which is the best choice!



muchstuff said:


> Sorry for the delay, we're moving and life is pure chaos. I'm afraid I can't authenticate this particular bag. I see a few inconsistencies and while I'm not saying it's not authentic (inconsistencies do happen and perhaps all J tags have the same characteristics)) I don't feel confident enough to authenticate it.


----------



## peacebabe

*** Funny that i cant quote. This message is for Desree197

I do agree with muchstuff. Please avoid this bag which is the best choice!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, those photos in the listing are not helpful. We need sharp & clear photos. 



dioraddict15 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this Balenciaga hip bag from eBay.  I will post clearer pics when I receive it shortly, but wondered if you can please take a look at what's available on the listing as this seller is not very responsive to messages. Thanks!
> Item Name: Balenciaga crossbody mini bag
> Item Number: 182465031250
> Seller ID: fashionista2
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182465031250?redirect=mobile


----------



## peacebabe

Hello,

The bag looks fine to me. I can't seem to find the color in the F/W2011 color chart & i wonder if it's a special color produced in 2011. Please post it at :

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-balenciaga.880908/page-39




tamvarya said:


> Hi, can someone pls help me to authenticate this bag? I've already purchased it but want to double check! Also wondering what the right name for this color. It's from 2011. Seller said lilac. Here are the pics:
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3616354
> View attachment 3616355
> View attachment 3616357
> View attachment 3616358
> View attachment 3616361
> View attachment 3616362


----------



## negrita

mmd1313 said:


> Morning Negrita
> Please see my link for the correct pictures with the proper position.
> Repost your request when you get these from the seller siting your original posting number and someone will help you out.




Hello mmd1313,

Here are the photos, thank you!


----------



## negrita

muchstuff said:


> Looks good to me.


Thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello,

Not mmd1313, but Looks fine. No red flag 



negrita said:


> Hello mmd1313,
> 
> Here are the photos, thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3617871
> View attachment 3617872
> View attachment 3617874
> View attachment 3617875
> View attachment 3617876
> View attachment 3617877
> View attachment 3617878
> View attachment 3617879
> View attachment 3617880


----------



## negrita

peacebabe said:


> Hello,
> 
> Not mmd1313, but Looks fine. No red flag



Thank you peacebabe! I'm so relieved because I bought it already and it felt light, I got a bit nervous. Now I'm happy again!


----------



## peacebabe

Well, if you compared this with the discontinued giant hardware, this is definitely lighter 




negrita said:


> Thank you peacebabe! I'm so relieved because I bought it already and it felt light, I got a bit nervous. Now I'm happy again!


----------



## vgarberg

Hello!

I would highly appreciate any help to authenticate this bag:

Item number: 160184
Item name: Balenciaga classic Town black
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-town-black-160184

Additional pictures can be posted if necessary.

Kind regards, vgarberg


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, 

Not able to authenticate this bag & i don't like what i see in the tag. Best is to avoid



vgarberg said:


> Hello!
> 
> I would highly appreciate any help to authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item number: 160184
> Item name: Balenciaga classic Town black
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-town-black-160184
> 
> Additional pictures can be posted if necessary.
> 
> Kind regards, vgarberg


----------



## vgarberg

peacebabe said:


> Hello,
> 
> Not able to authenticate this bag & i don't like what i see in the tag. Best is to avoid


Oh no! I already bought it... but can return it. I posted pictures of the tags and the bag...would highly appreciate it if you check those too?! ...thought I was safe bacause of the tags..but maybe not.. Thank you very much for all help!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## alina_is_perff

Hi , is it possible for balenciaga to have overstitvhing?


----------



## alina_is_perff

This is my balenciaga

Item name : Balenciaga Mini City Giant GHW 
Code : 309544 1000 C 538735


----------



## alina_is_perff

Other


----------



## alina_is_perff

More


----------



## alina_is_perff

add


----------



## Fingbag

Can someone please authenticate this. Thanks!
Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Metallic Edge Towne Medium Bag, Black/Nickel
Item Number: 252755478070
Seller ID: guccigirl1016
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252755478070?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



alina_is_perff said:


> More


----------



## peacebabe

We don't authenticate based on paper tag. Those paper tags are good to have if the bag is authentic. 

I'm not able to authenticate it as the "K" tag is notorious year for super fake and im seeing some inconsistency. If you really like it & must have it, i suggest you get a paid authentication service to certified it. However, if i were you, i will avoid it



vgarberg said:


> Oh no! I already bought it... but can return it. I posted pictures of the tags and the bag...would highly appreciate it if you check those too?! ...thought I was safe bacause of the tags..but maybe not.. Thank you very much for all help!!


----------



## vgarberg

peacebabe said:


> We don't authenticate based on paper tag. Those paper tags are good to have if the bag is authentic.
> 
> I'm not able to authenticate it as the "K" tag is notorious year for super fake and im seeing some inconsistency. If you really like it & must have it, i suggest you get a paid authentication service to certified it. However, if i were you, i will avoid it


Thank you very much for your help!! Kind regards, V


----------



## tamvarya

peacebabe said:


> Hello,
> 
> The bag looks fine to me. I can't seem to find the color in the F/W2011 color chart & i wonder if it's a special color produced in 2011. Please post it at :
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-balenciaga.880908/page-39



Thank you, will do!


----------



## nikkich

Hello, could you please help me authenticate this bag. I really appreciate any help you can provide.
Item Name: Balenciaga Bag
Link: http://mojekrpice.hr/items/torbe-i-novcanici/5931197/torba

here are some extra photos that I received


----------



## Magayon_ako

Repost ...... still awaiting reply to authentication request .... thanks!  



Magayon_ako said:


> Hello, need help authenticating this bag ..... TIA!
> View attachment 3615390
> View attachment 3615391
> View attachment 3615392
> View attachment 3615393
> View attachment 3615394
> View attachment 3615396
> View attachment 3615397


----------



## muchstuff

negrita said:


> Thank you!


My pleasure!


----------



## muchstuff

Magayon_ako said:


> Hello, need help authenticating this bag ..... TIA!
> View attachment 3615390
> View attachment 3615391
> View attachment 3615392
> View attachment 3615393
> View attachment 3615394
> View attachment 3615396
> View attachment 3615397


What I see looks good but can you post a better pic of the bale?


----------



## SLOgirl

Hello, I was wondering if you one of you wonderful ladies can authenticate this Work bag for me (mis-named as a City in the listing). I am also attaching a photo of the rivet that I had the seller send me.  

Item number: 112314850045
Item name: BALENCIAGA GIANT CITY BAG GRIEGE/LIGHT GREY LAMBSKIN LEATHER
Seller: southwesternsellers
Link: goo.gl/2VMrYq

Many thanks in advance!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Fingbag said:


> Can someone please authenticate this. Thanks!
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Metallic Edge Towne Medium Bag, Black/Nickel
> Item Number: 252755478070
> Seller ID: guccigirl1016
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252755478070?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT





Wykedtron said:


> Can someone please authenticate this. Thanks!
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Metallic Edge Towne Medium Bag, Black/Nickel
> Item Number: 252755478070
> Seller ID: guccigirl1016
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252755478070?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



If either of you are the purchaser of this bag, please post the relevant pics when you receive it. The pics of the tag are too hard to read clearly. Also please post pics of the bale and the rivet.


----------



## muchstuff

nikkich said:


> Hello, could you please help me authenticate this bag. I really appreciate any help you can provide.
> Item Name: Balenciaga Bag
> Link: http://mojekrpice.hr/items/torbe-i-novcanici/5931197/torba
> 
> here are some extra photos that I received
> View attachment 3618306
> View attachment 3618307
> View attachment 3618314
> View attachment 3618313
> View attachment 3618312
> View attachment 3618311
> View attachment 3618310
> View attachment 3618309
> View attachment 3618308
> View attachment 3618307


I'm afraid you're missing some of the relevant pics. Please post close and clear pics of the front and back of tag, the rivet, bale and back of the zipper head.


----------



## muchstuff

SLOgirl said:


> Hello, I was wondering if you one of you wonderful ladies can authenticate this Work bag for me (mis-named as a City in the listing). I am also attaching a photo of the rivet that I had the seller send me.
> 
> Item number: 112314850045
> Item name: BALENCIAGA GIANT CITY BAG GRIEGE/LIGHT GREY LAMBSKIN LEATHER
> Seller: southwesternsellers
> Link: goo.gl/2VMrYq
> 
> Many thanks in advance!!


The tag pics aren't very clear, plus a pic of the back of the zipper head is needed.


----------



## Fingbag

muchstuff said:


> If either of you are the purchaser of this bag, please post the relevant pics when you receive it. The pics of the tag are too hard to read clearly. Also please post pics of the bale and the rivet.


Will do! Thank you.


----------



## MdDiva45

Hi , l do want to place bid for this bag, but I'm not sure if it's authentic. Can somebody help me please? Thank you! 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Classic-City-Bag-/162404075309?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## Conni618

MdDiva45 said:


> Hi , l do want to place bid for this bag, but I'm not sure if it's authentic. Can somebody help me please? Thank you!
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Classic-City-Bag-/162404075309?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE



What I see looks good, but please request and post pics of the necessary authentication features:  bale and rivet specifically, as pictured here
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## H’sKisses

Hi all! My Coquelicot Town arrived today, yay! She's very pretty, but I thought the strap would be adjustable? Would someone please go over the photos and confirm if all looks good? TIA!


----------



## thecatmelon

*Item Name (if you know it): *It kind of looks like a City, but I don't think it is.  If you know the model style, I'd love to know!
*Link (if available)*: https://www.lxrco.com/balenciaga-handbag-lambskin-handbag-35804


----------



## H’sKisses

thecatmelon said:


> *Item Name (if you know it): *It kind of looks like a City, but I don't think it is.  If you know the model style, I'd love to know!
> *Link (if available)*: https://www.lxrco.com/balenciaga-handbag-lambskin-handbag-35804
> 
> View attachment 3618697
> View attachment 3618698
> View attachment 3618700
> View attachment 3618701
> View attachment 3618702
> View attachment 3618704
> View attachment 3618705
> View attachment 3618706



I can't comment on authenticity, but is it a Part Time?


----------



## muchstuff

thecatmelon said:


> *Item Name (if you know it): *It kind of looks like a City, but I don't think it is.  If you know the model style, I'd love to know!
> *Link (if available)*: https://www.lxrco.com/balenciaga-handbag-lambskin-handbag-35804
> 
> View attachment 3618697
> View attachment 3618698
> View attachment 3618700
> View attachment 3618701
> View attachment 3618702
> View attachment 3618704
> View attachment 3618705
> View attachment 3618706


This is a part time, larger and more east-west than a city. What I see looks good but can you ask for a pic of the bale and the back of the zipper head?


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hi all! My Coquelicot Town arrived today, yay! She's very pretty, but I thought the strap would be adjustable? Would someone please go over the photos and confirm if all looks good? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 3618634
> 
> View attachment 3618635


Looks good to me.


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> Looks good to me.



Thank you! The strap threw me off, I thought this model would have an adjustable strap...


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Thank you! The strap threw me off, I thought this model would have an adjustable strap...


The adjustable straps started in, I believe, 2012. That would make this a 2011 bag.


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> The adjustable straps started in, I believe, 2012. That would make this a 2011 bag.



Yes, but due to the hardware I thought this was a 2012 Coquelicot, not the 2011 version. I wonder if straps got swapped out?


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Yes, but due to the hardware I thought this was a 2012 Coquelicot, not the 2011 version. I wonder if straps got swapped out?


Oh darn, right, this is G12. Sorry. Coquelicot was S/S 2012 perhaps the adjustable strap came into play F/W? Does anyone know for certain?

See this...
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/town-strap.822605/


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> Oh darn, right, this is G12. Sorry. Coquelicot was S/S 2012 perhaps the adjustable strap came into play F/W? Does anyone know for certain?
> 
> See this...
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/town-strap.822605/



Thanks! I searched for Town strap posts and havent found anything specific to the 2012 Coquelicot.

Hopefully someone can provide some insight... I don't mind the non-adjustable strap, I just wanted to know for certain if it's the correct strap for it or it somehow got switched out...


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Thanks! I searched for Town strap posts and havent found anything specific to the 2012 Coquelicot.
> 
> Hopefully someone can provide some insight... I don't mind the non-adjustable strap, I just wanted to know for certain if it's the correct strap for it or it somehow got switched out...


I suspect you have the original.


----------



## MdDiva45

Conni618 said:


> What I see looks good, but please request and post pics of the necessary authentication features:  bale and rivet specifically, as pictured here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618598
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## MdDiva45

Conni618 said:


> What I see looks good, but please request and post pics of the necessary authentication features:  bale and rivet specifically, as pictured here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618598
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## MdDiva45

Conni618 said:


> What I see looks good, but please request and post pics of the necessary authentication features:  bale and rivet specifically, as pictured here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618598
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## MdDiva45

Sorry for the pictures.. I didn't know how to upload them correctly   That's my first.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



MdDiva45 said:


> View attachment 3618984
> View attachment 3618983


----------



## peacebabe

I have a Mini Pompon from S/S2012 & it's with adjustable strap.

So i wonder if the strap changed in batches & by model ?? 




Hershey'sKisses said:


> Thank you! The strap threw me off, I thought this model would have an adjustable strap...





muchstuff said:


> Oh darn, right, this is G12. Sorry. Coquelicot was S/S 2012 perhaps the adjustable strap came into play F/W? Does anyone know for certain?
> 
> See this...
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/town-strap.822605/


----------



## H’sKisses

peacebabe said:


> I have a Mini Pompon from S/S2012 & it's with adjustable strap.
> 
> So i wonder if the strap changed in batches & by model ??



I don't know... I've been hoping to find something online to lead me to believe that some Town straps from 2012 are non-adjustable, but so far the photos I've seen (if the colors being posted are accurate), they seem to be adjustable. I'm so confused [emoji53] 

As long as its authentic, I don't really care since the length works for my height just fine but i guess I just want some sort of explanation. Hoping to find other posts of 2012 Towns with non-adjustable straps, so will keep searching.


----------



## jos.

Hi everyone, if someone could take a look at these photos and give their opinion, I'd be really grateful!

Name: Giant City

I have this bag in my possession already, I just have no real experience with Balenciaga so I'd appreciate any input. Thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello,

It's non authentic. Hope you can return & get your money back



jos. said:


> View attachment 3619140
> View attachment 3619141
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, if someone could take a look at these photos and give their opinion, I'd be really grateful!
> 
> Name: Giant City
> 
> I have this bag in my possession already, I just have no real experience with Balenciaga so I'd appreciate any input. Thank you!


----------



## dioraddict15

dioraddict15 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this Balenciaga hip bag from eBay.  I will post clearer pics when I receive it shortly, but wondered if you can please take a look at what's available on the listing as this seller is not very responsive to messages. Thanks!
> Item Name: Balenciaga crossbody mini bag
> Item Number: 182465031250
> Seller ID: fashionista2
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182465031250?redirect=mobile


Please find attached clear photos now that the bag has arrived. Please do let me know if you need anymore photos or any other information. Thank you.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello,

Well taken photos which make our job a breeze!

Looks good, no red flag 



dioraddict15 said:


> Please find attached clear photos now that the bag has arrived. Please do let me know if you need anymore photos or any other information. Thank you.


----------



## MdDiva45

peacebabe said:


> Hello,
> 
> Well taken photos which mak
> 
> Looks good, no red flag





peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag





peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag


Thank you for your time!


----------



## peacebabe

My pleasure 



MdDiva45 said:


> Thank you for your time!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## dioraddict15

peacebabe said:


> Hello,
> 
> Well taken photos which make our job a breeze!
> 
> Looks good, no red flag



Thank you so much for your fast response and have a great day


----------



## alla.miss

Dear authenticators and fellow tpf'ers!
Please kindly help me authenticate this classic city:

Balenciaga Classic City 2016 Black w/ Original + Crossbody Strap Auth
seller: jeffpeiyt
item no.: 282375583015
http://www.ebay.com/itm/282375583015?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

would be very thankful!


----------



## midori_bluez

Dear Experts, 

May I trouble you to authenticate this City bag for me?

Item name: BALENCIAGA G12 CITY BAG CURRY LAMBSKIN LEATHER
Seller: dinas09

Many thanks in advance!!


----------



## Magayon_ako

Big thanks @muchstuff .... these pics are just screen capture of the listing (as usual, not familiar attaching links to posts ) .... really appreciate all you do in helping us out. Actually, one of my friends just got smitten with the Bal charm and wants to own one. Thanks again and have a wonderful day!!! 


muchstuff said:


> What I see looks good but can you post a better pic of the bale?


----------



## muchstuff

Magayon_ako said:


> Big thanks @muchstuff .... these pics are just screen capture of the listing (as usual, not familiar attaching links to posts ) .... really appreciate all you do in helping us out. Actually, one of my friends just got smitten with the Bal charm and wants to own one. Thanks again and have a wonderful day!!!


My pleasure!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello,

Looks good. No red flag



midori_bluez said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> May I trouble you to authenticate this City bag for me?
> 
> Item name: BALENCIAGA G12 CITY BAG CURRY LAMBSKIN LEATHER
> Seller: dinas09
> 
> Many thanks in advance!!
> View attachment 3619352
> View attachment 3619353
> View attachment 3619354
> View attachment 3619355


----------



## Lkim802

Please help me authenticate this:

Balenciaga velo 
Seller: eBay shop_authenticfashion4less
https://www.ebay.com/itm/192107725945 

I actually went to meet up with the lady and see the bag in person after spending an hr in traffic and an hr and a half to come back home but something about it was telling me not to go thru with it. If someone can help me I would really appreciate it


----------



## shup

Hi thanks in advance for your help! 
Balenciaga mini city edge gold hardware
Seller: Fashionphile 
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-metallic-edge-gold-classic-mini-city-black-158120


----------



## Lkim802

This one too please
Balenciaga giant city 
Seller and link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/252788921148


----------



## peacebabe

Hello,

There are more photos which i need. Please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication



Lkim802 said:


> Please help me authenticate this:
> 
> Balenciaga velo
> Seller: eBay shop_authenticfashion4less
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/192107725945
> 
> I actually went to meet up with the lady and see the bag in person after spending an hr in traffic and an hr and a half to come back home but something about it was telling me not to go thru with it. If someone can help me I would really appreciate it


----------



## peacebabe

Hello,

There are more photos which i need. Please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication



shup said:


> Hi thanks in advance for your help!
> Balenciaga mini city edge gold hardware
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-metallic-edge-gold-classic-mini-city-black-158120
> View attachment 3619923
> View attachment 3619924
> View attachment 3619925
> View attachment 3619926
> View attachment 3619927


----------



## peacebabe

Hello,

It's non authentic. Hope u r not the buyer



Lkim802 said:


> This one too please
> Balenciaga giant city
> Seller and link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/252788921148


----------



## Lkim802

peacebabe said:


> Hello,
> 
> It's non authentic. Hope u r not the buyer


Thank you so much!!! No I am not the buyer. Was going to be if it was


----------



## shup

peacebabe said:


> Hello,
> 
> There are more photos which i need. Please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication


Thank you! Just a little confused here as I'm a newbie. Where is the link? I clicked on your profile and am not sure where to find it. Also in this case I haven't bought the bag yet and these are all the photos they have available on fashionphile. Is it not possible to authenticate?


----------



## peacebabe

Here is the link https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

Though i see no red flag from those available photos, i just want to make sure all features are good. 



shup said:


> Thank you! Just a little confused here as I'm a newbie. Where is the link? I clicked on your profile and am not sure where to find it. Also in this case I haven't bought the bag yet and these are all the photos they have available on fashionphile. Is it not possible to authenticate?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## shup

peacebabe said:


> Here is the link https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/
> 
> Though i see no red flag from those available photos, i just want to make sure all features are good.


Oh thank you! One question though, I've heard that with edges there are both light gold and yellow gold hardwares. Does this look like the earlier yellow gold hardware?


----------



## peacebabe

The one u posted is light gold



shup said:


> Oh thank you! One question though, I've heard that with edges there are both light gold and yellow gold hardwares. Does this look like the earlier yellow gold hardware?


----------



## Lkim802

Sorry to be such a bug with this but I have been eyeing this bag forever now and am going on a trip on Friday and would love to be able to purchase one before i go. Would any of u ladies mind please authenticating the balenciaga giant down below. I am meeting them in person tomm and would love to have your opinion for some piece of mind 

https://www.poshmark.com/listings/584ffa2b6d64bc390b077339

I know there aren't that many photos and it's hard to authenticate without proper photos and I have asked for more but I just want to get a veteran in this bag dept to let me know if anything is major is going on. Thanks so much for your time and energy in helping us newbies out


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I found this Black City from 2006 (Y). could someone please authenticate it? I'm wondering about the stitching, it looks sort of greyish (maybe due to flash?). Is the bag more anthracite than black? I couldn't find a true black for Bal City S/S 2006 on the _Colour Charts by Year _thread here.

http://www.ebay.es/itm/Balenciaga-B...612734?hash=item33c96bbafe:g:1ikAAOSw4A5YswOM


----------



## midori_bluez

peacebabe said:


> Hello,
> 
> Looks good. No red flag



Thank you very much for your help peacebabe!


----------



## dkirana1

Hi just bought a balenciaga from a personal shopper. It's a Balenciaga Metallic City Edge in Black SHW. However, I doubt the bag as it doesnt have an embossed leather tag but a printed one instead. I asked the seller buta she said it is due to the updated version of the 2017 bag. It's in a thick agneau leather.






















	

		
			
		

		
	
 Has Balenciaga changed the serial number tag? And can anyone please help to authenticate this bag?

Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

dkirana1 said:


> Hi just bought a balenciaga from a personal shopper. It's a Balenciaga Metallic City Edge in Black SHW. However, I doubt the bag as it doesnt have an embossed leather tag but a printed one instead. I asked the seller buta she said it is due to the updated version of the 2017 bag. It's in a thick agneau leather.
> 
> View attachment 3620014
> View attachment 3620015
> View attachment 3620016
> View attachment 3620017
> View attachment 3620018
> View attachment 3620019
> View attachment 3620020
> View attachment 3620021
> View attachment 3620023
> View attachment 3620024
> 
> 
> View attachment 3620014
> View attachment 3620015
> View attachment 3620016
> View attachment 3620017
> View attachment 3620018
> View attachment 3620019
> View attachment 3620020
> View attachment 3620021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has Balenciaga changed the serial number tag? And can anyone please help to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Thank you!


Without commenting on authenticity i guess that could be due to different leather, older ME were made in chevre, this one is lambskin (according to the tag)


----------



## dkirana1

ksuromax said:


> Without commenting on authenticity i guess that could be due to different leather, older ME were made in chevre, this one is lambskin (according to the tag)



I think so too but I need to confirm on that because I have never seen the serial number tag like that in any version of Balenciaga. I wish that this is due to version update.


----------



## Fingbag

muchstuff said:


> If either of you are the purchaser of this bag, please post the relevant pics when you receive it. The pics of the tag are too hard to read clearly. Also please post pics of the bale and the rivet.




Hope all these pictures help. It's hard to see the numbers in the pics. It's 390149.1000.E.002123


----------



## Lkim802

Finally was able to obtain some more pics. If someone can please help me authenticate this bag I would really appreciate it


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I found this Black City from 2006 (Y). could someone please authenticate it? I'm wondering about the stitching, it looks sort of greyish (maybe due to flash?). Is the bag more anthracite than black? I couldn't find a true black for Bal City S/S 2006 on the _Colour Charts by Year _thread here.
> 
> http://www.ebay.es/itm/Balenciaga-B...612734?hash=item33c96bbafe:g:1ikAAOSw4A5YswOM


I'm only seeing the one photo...


----------



## muchstuff

Fingbag said:


> Hope all these pictures help. It's hard to see the numbers in the pics. It's 390149.1000.E.002123


No red flags but can you try to take pics of the interior tag without bending it and without flash? Try for natural light outside.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, 

The photos angles are not good enough to see the fonts. Can you please see post #4272 for example. 



Lkim802 said:


> Finally was able to obtain some more pics. If someone can please help me authenticate this bag I would really appreciate it


----------



## dkirana1

peacebabe said:


> Hello,
> 
> The photos angles are not good enough to see the fonts. Can you please see post #4272 for example.



Hi Peacebabe 

Can you please help me to authenticate post #4296?

Thank youu!!!!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello,

I'm not familiar with the 2017 bags YET. So i can't be sure of the silver embossed though i know some of the older Papier range used such ink embossed. And im also curious about ME now having Agneau leather instead of Chevre. I will have to go to the boutique to check it out when time is available. Sorry that i can't help much now




dkirana1 said:


> Hi Peacebabe
> 
> Can you please help me to authenticate post #4296?
> 
> Thank youu!!!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> I'm only seeing the one photo...



If you scroll further down in the link, you can see all the photos of and info about the bag.

http://www.ebay.es/itm/Balenciaga-B...612734?hash=item33c96bbafe:g:1ikAAOSw4A5YswOM


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

My bag arrived, so just for an extra authentication, please. When posting pictures here, do you prefer them as thumbnails or as full images?


----------



## peacebabe

Hello,

I managed to check out the Boutique just for you!

Unfortunately, over here in my country, they only have Black ME in gold, not silver. And i noticed something different about yours compared to the one 1 saw.

1) Over here in Singapore, they no longer use the paper tag, printing the model number, year, material etc. Instead, now all using white printed sticker, stick on the inside of the Balenciaga brand card. And the material stated for ME is Chevre, not Agneau. For the sticker matter, i wonder if it differs from each country or not. I appreciate any lady who can check in their country to provide me with this info.

2) The leather of the Black ME i saw is more grainy, yours seems more smooth.

3) And from the picture showing the bale, the silver doesn't look like the usual silver hardware which should be the shinny type, yours looks more matt, like pewter.

4) The ME range leather tags are all ink printed, just like yours. However, the printings are very sharp & clear. Yours seems a little "blur" especially the "B" for the year.

Due to the above points, i'm not able to give you a definite Yes or No for this bag.

Those ladies who are reading this, especially those who have been helping out in this thread, appreciate your feedback or can also help to check out the boutique if possible.



dkirana1 said:


> Hi Peacebabe
> 
> Can you please help me to authenticate post #4296?
> 
> Thank youu!!!!


----------



## peacebabe

Nice !! It's a S/S2006 Cognac. Yummy Chevre leather & condition looks good too!

Overall looks good. But pls post photo of back of zipper head & back of the tag to be sure.

Oh, the way you post the photos is good !



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> My bag arrived, so just for an extra authentication, please. When posting pictures here, do you prefer them as thumbnails or as full images?
> 
> View attachment 3620910
> 
> View attachment 3620911
> 
> View attachment 3620913
> 
> View attachment 3620914
> 
> View attachment 3620915
> 
> View attachment 3620917
> 
> View attachment 3620918
> 
> View attachment 3620919
> 
> View attachment 3620920


----------



## dkirana1

Hi Peacebabe,

Thanks so much for your help. 

I haven't got a chance to go to my local store here in Jakarta. But I really wish that Balenciaga made this version of ME

Gonna check this weekend and keep this forum updated.

Ladies, please help if you have any info regarding to my issue.

Thank you!



peacebabe said:


> Hello,
> 
> I managed to check out the Boutique just for you!
> 
> Unfortunately, over here in my country, they only have Black ME in gold, not silver. And i noticed something different about yours compared to the one 1 saw.
> 
> 1) Over here in Singapore, they no longer use the paper tag, printing the model number, year, material etc. Instead, now all using white printed sticker, stick on the inside of the Balenciaga brand card. And the material stated for ME is Chevre, not Agneau. For the sticker matter, i wonder if it differs from each country or not. I appreciate any lady who can check in their country to provide me with this info.
> 
> 2) The leather of the Black ME i saw is more grainy, yours seems more smooth.
> 
> 3) And from the picture showing the bale, the silver doesn't look like the usual silver hardware which should be the shinny type, yours looks more matt, like pewter.
> 
> 4) The ME range leather tags are all ink printed, just like yours. However, the printings are very sharp & clear. Yours seems a little "blur" especially the "B" for the year.
> 
> Due to the above points, i'm not able to give you a definite Yes or No for this bag.
> 
> Those ladies who are reading this, especially those who have been helping out in this thread, appreciate your feedback or can also help to check out the boutique if possible.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Thank you *peacebabe*!  Here are the extra photos.


----------



## peacebabe

Looks good! Congrats 



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you *peacebabe*!  Here are the extra photos.
> 
> View attachment 3620945
> 
> View attachment 3620946


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Thank you again *peacebabe*. You and *muchstuff* and the other authenticators here are so kind and helpful to us newbies, steering us clear of all the fakes out there in the wild.


----------



## peacebabe

You are most welcome!! 



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you again *peacebabe*. You and *muchstuff* and the other authenticators here are so kind and helpful to us newbies, steering us clear of all the fakes out there in the wild.


----------



## ksuromax

dkirana1 said:


> I think so too but I need to confirm on that because I have never seen the serial number tag like that in any version of Balenciaga. I wish that this is due to version update.


My Papier calfskin has gold print tag....


----------



## ksuromax

On B.com lambskin ME SH is listed, but they don't have a photo of the tag
https://www.balenciaga.com/us/metallic-edge-handbag_cod45323695sg.html
At least we know this option exists


peacebabe said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm not familiar with the 2017 bags YET. So i can't be sure of the silver embossed though i know some of the older Papier range used such ink embossed. And im also curious about ME now having Agneau leather instead of Chevre. I will have to go to the boutique to check it out when time is available. Sorry that i can't help much now





peacebabe said:


> Hello,
> 
> I managed to check out the Boutique just for you!
> 
> Unfortunately, over here in my country, they only have Black ME in gold, not silver. And i noticed something different about yours compared to the one 1 saw.
> 
> 1) Over here in Singapore, they no longer use the paper tag, printing the model number, year, material etc. Instead, now all using white printed sticker, stick on the inside of the Balenciaga brand card. And the material stated for ME is Chevre, not Agneau. For the sticker matter, i wonder if it differs from each country or not. I appreciate any lady who can check in their country to provide me with this info.
> 
> 2) The leather of the Black ME i saw is more grainy, yours seems more smooth.
> 
> 3) And from the picture showing the bale, the silver doesn't look like the usual silver hardware which should be the shinny type, yours looks more matt, like pewter.
> 
> 4) The ME range leather tags are all ink printed, just like yours. However, the printings are very sharp & clear. Yours seems a little "blur" especially the "B" for the year.
> 
> Due to the above points, i'm not able to give you a definite Yes or No for this bag.
> 
> Those ladies who are reading this, especially those who have been helping out in this thread, appreciate your feedback or can also help to check out the boutique if possible.





dkirana1 said:


> Hi Peacebabe,
> 
> Thanks so much for your help.
> 
> I haven't got a chance to go to my local store here in Jakarta. But I really wish that Balenciaga made this version of ME
> 
> Gonna check this weekend and keep this forum updated.
> 
> Ladies, please help if you have any info regarding to my issue.
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

Great info ksuromax!

May be that's why they called it "HolidayCollection" ?? But then again, no black spotted ! So im feeling abit fishy about it. 

dkirana1, where you got your bag from? Which country? Hope someone from that country can help to check



ksuromax said:


> On B.com lambskin ME SH is listed, but they don't have a photo of the tag
> https://www.balenciaga.com/us/metallic-edge-handbag_cod45323695sg.html
> At least we know this option exists


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Great info ksuromax!
> 
> May be that's why they called it "HolidayCollection" ?? But then again, no black spotted ! So im feeling abit fishy about it.
> 
> dkirana1, where you got your bag from? Which country? Hope someone from that country can help to check


Not that big expert, but from the photos the one from B.com looks typical Bal lambskin, the one which dkirana posted looks more calfskin to me... or smooth new chevre.... my chevre 2016 has a bit more textured grains


----------



## Fingbag

Fingbag said:


> Hope all these pictures help. It's hard to see the numbers in the pics. It's 390149.1000.E.002123



Sorry for multiples of the same pictures. I took pictures with natural light by the leather of the tag is so soft it's hard to capture everything. Hope these will help. I'm pretty certain it's the real deal just wanted another option. Thank you so much in advance for your help!


----------



## Sammiantha

Hi, please could you authenticate this papier please? Also, if genuine, what colour is it? Thank you  

Name: Papier Handbag
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...pier-leather-handbag-balenciaga-3133380.shtml


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Balenciaga experts,
Good afternoon.  I hope your day is going well.
Will you please help to authenticate this bag?  Your expertise is truly appreciated.  Thank you in advance.
Item name:  *New Authentic Balenciaga Crocus Leather Pompon/Large Bucket Drawstring Bag*
Item #:         401280180769
Seller I.D.:    ktvdj
Link:            http://www.ebay.com/itm/401280180769?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Balenciaga experts,
Good afternoon.  
Will you please also help looking this bag as well?  Thank you.
Item Name:   Details about  Auth BALENCIAGA 2-Way Handbag Leather Mini Pompon 285439 Rose Jaipur Rose NWT
Item #:           262876418817
Seller I.D.:      baileygal05-0
Link:                http://www.ebay.com/itm/262876418817?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Thank you.


----------



## nfarias

Hello! Could anyone help me authenticate this balenciaga bag please? Also is fashionphile trustworthy? Thank you in advance.
Item Name: Balenciaga Agneau Classic City Black
Item Number: 153457
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-city-black-153457


----------



## sommdarinee

Hello may I have this authenticated. 

Item name: Balenciaga Classic City Leather Bag | Bleu Obscur & Rustic Brass Hardware 
Item number: *727371120181*
Site: eBay 
Seller: *********
Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...a44262b44ba1faed1a2c41&pid=100507&rk=1&rkt=1&


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, sorry. not able to authenticate this bag. 



Sammiantha said:


> Hi, please could you authenticate this papier please? Also, if genuine, what colour is it? Thank you
> 
> Name: Papier Handbag
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...pier-leather-handbag-balenciaga-3133380.shtml
> 
> View attachment 3621229
> View attachment 3621230
> View attachment 3621231
> View attachment 3621232
> View attachment 3621233
> View attachment 3621234
> View attachment 3621236
> View attachment 3621237


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please post a straight view photo of the back of the tag & also the rivet



tabolove26 said:


> Hello Balenciaga experts,
> Good afternoon.  I hope your day is going well.
> Will you please help to authenticate this bag?  Your expertise is truly appreciated.  Thank you in advance.
> Item name:  *New Authentic Balenciaga Crocus Leather Pompon/Large Bucket Drawstring Bag*
> Item #:         401280180769
> Seller I.D.:    ktvdj
> Link:            http://www.ebay.com/itm/401280180769?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



tabolove26 said:


> Hello Balenciaga experts,
> Good afternoon.
> Will you please also help looking this bag as well?  Thank you.
> Item Name:   Details about  Auth BALENCIAGA 2-Way Handbag Leather Mini Pompon 285439 Rose Jaipur Rose NWT
> Item #:           262876418817
> Seller I.D.:      baileygal05-0
> Link:                http://www.ebay.com/itm/262876418817?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Thank you.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, your photo is not good enough. Please post straight angle photos of the front & back of tag, rivet, bale & zipper head. By the way, the paper tag in the ebay link does not belongs to the bag



sommdarinee said:


> Hello may I have this authenticated.
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Classic City Leather Bag | Bleu Obscur & Rustic Brass Hardware
> Item number: *727371120181*
> Site: eBay
> Seller: *********
> Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Classic-City-Leather-Bag-Bleu-Obscur-Rustic-Brass-Hardware-Med/282336138293?_trksid=p2045573.c100507.m3226&_trkparms=aid=555014&algo=PL.DEFAULT&ao=1&asc=41375&meid=d54f4c5856a44262b44ba1faed1a2c41&pid=100507&rk=1&rkt=1&


----------



## sommdarinee

sommdarinee said:


> Hello may I have this authenticated.
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Classic City Leather Bag | Bleu Obscur & Rustic Brass Hardware
> Item number: *727371120181*
> Site: eBay
> Seller: *********
> Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Classic-City-Leather-Bag-Bleu-Obscur-Rustic-Brass-Hardware-Med/282336138293?_trksid=p2045573.c100507.m3226&_trkparms=aid=555014&algo=PL.DEFAULT&ao=1&asc=41375&meid=d54f4c5856a44262b44ba1faed1a2c41&pid=100507&rk=1&rkt=1&


----------



## sommdarinee

peacebabe said:


> Hello, your photo is not good enough. Please post straight angle photos of the front & back of tag, rivet, bale & zipper head. By the way, the paper tag in the ebay link does not belongs to the bag


Scared.... ;( the leather looks not slouchy as the city i owned. I have never owned a brand new before so i have no i dea what it looks like.


----------



## Dianeganda

Hi. I've just purchased a 2nd hand city. It looks legit to me but for some reason I am having some doubts. For one, there is only 1 pocket inside the bag, not sure if this was for older models or I don't know. Can you help authenticate please? Thanks so much!

Balenciaga Classic City


----------



## LostInBal

Dianeganda said:


> Hi. I've just purchased a 2nd hand city. It looks legit to me but for some reason I am having some doubts. For one, there is only 1 pocket inside the bag, not sure if this was for older models or I don't know. Can you help authenticate please? Thanks so much!
> 
> Balenciaga Classic City
> View attachment 3621734
> View attachment 3621735
> View attachment 3621736
> View attachment 3621737
> View attachment 3621738
> View attachment 3621740
> View attachment 3621743
> View attachment 3621744


Authentic 07 either white/ off white city!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, photos are good now. Looks fine. No red flag. I don't know which year City you've owned. But the newer leather, IMO, not as good as those 2012 & before



sommdarinee said:


> Scared.... ;( the leather looks not slouchy as the city i owned. I have never owned a brand new before so i have no i dea what it looks like.


----------



## sommdarinee

Hello may I have this authenticated (repost with new pictures). Thanks!! The leather is not slouchy as the city i owned. 

Item name: Balenciaga Classic City Leather Bag | Bleu Obscur & Rustic Brass Hardware
Item number: *727371120181*
Site: eBay
Seller: *********
Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Classic-City-Leather-Bag-Bleu-Obscur-Rustic-Brass-Hardware-Med/282336138293?_trksid=p2045573.c100507.m3226&_trkparms=aid=555014&algo=PL.DEFAULT&ao=1&asc=41375&meid=d54f4c5856a44262b44ba1faed1a2c41&pid=100507&rk=1&rkt=1&


----------



## Quu

Hello!
This bag just arrived from Vestiaire Collective. 
I'd like to get this bag authenticated, because I know Vestiaire isn't the greatest fake spotter and I've heard such horror stories about them. So I'd like to have some extra peace of mind before totally falling in love with the bag 
I'm also uploading my own photos of the bag.
TIA! 

Item Name: Balenciaga City Leather Handbag
Item #: 3400891
Seller I.D.: Vincent
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...city-leather-handbag-balenciaga-3400891.shtml


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Great photos! Looks fine. No red flag 



Quu said:


> Hello!
> This bag just arrived from Vestiaire Collective.
> I'd like to get this bag authenticated, because I know Vestiaire isn't the greatest fake spotter and I've heard such horror stories about them. So I'd like to have some extra peace of mind before totally falling in love with the bag
> I'm also uploading my own photos of the bag.
> TIA!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City Leather Handbag
> Item #: 3400891
> Seller I.D.: Vincent
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...city-leather-handbag-balenciaga-3400891.shtml
> 
> View attachment 3621916
> View attachment 3621917
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621918
> View attachment 3621919
> View attachment 3621920
> View attachment 3621921
> View attachment 3621922
> View attachment 3621923
> View attachment 3621924
> View attachment 3621925


----------



## Quu

peacebabe said:


> Great photos! Looks fine. No red flag



Thank you! 
It's my first Balenciaga bag ever and I'm in love with it. It's so soft and just perfect


----------



## sommdarinee

peacebabe said:


> Hello, photos are good now. Looks fine. No red flag. I don't know which year City you've owned. But the newer leather, IMO, not as good as those 2012 & before


The one I own is also 2015 but in black. What do you think about the grout around the edge of the bag. I looked different photos about this color and it should be the most same color with the bag. Mine is almost black I think, but the bag is 2015 bleu obscular. I just know the seller I bought has bad reputation as well (UnderShop) but 100% positive rating on eBay!


----------



## katiebal

Hello. I just purchased this bag from a popular reseller site, and there are a few details that give me pause. In addition to some of the details that look off to me, my biggest concern was that I didn't think there was a dark brown produced with a 'C' tag. I know that with some of the older bags, abnormalities  could occur with certain markings, etc., so I just wanted to get an expert opinion. I would greatly appreciate if you could give me your opinion on this bag. Thank you, I really appreciate your assistance


----------



## sommdarinee

peacebabe said:


> Hello, photos are good now. Looks fine. No red flag. I don't know which year City you've owned. But the newer leather, IMO, not as good as those 2012 & before


Hi again.. 
what do you think about the color of edging. It  is almost black but my bag is navy. I understand their color should be matched. Thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

This is non authentic



katiebal said:


> View attachment 3622500
> View attachment 3622501
> View attachment 3622502
> View attachment 3622503
> View attachment 3622504
> View attachment 3622505
> View attachment 3622506
> 
> Hello. I just purchased this bag from a popular reseller site, and there are a few details that give me pause. In addition to some of the details that look off to me, my biggest concern was that I didn't think there was a dark brown produced with a 'C' tag. I know that with some of the older bags, abnormalities  could occur with certain markings, etc., so I just wanted to get an expert opinion. I would greatly appreciate if you could give me your opinion on this bag. Thank you, I really appreciate your assistance


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, sometimes having the bag in possession makes authentication much easier. My suggestion is, since you can feel the bag, and you don't feel good about it, return it.



sommdarinee said:


> Hi again..
> what do you think about the color of edging. It  is almost black but my bag is navy. I understand their color should be matched. Thank you!


----------



## MdDiva45

Hi, 
Can I have this authenticate, please? Thanks again!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/282375583015?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## katiebal

peacebabe said:


> This is non authentic



Thanks so much Peacebabe! I figured as much, but just wanted to be 100% sure before I accuse someone of selling a fake. You and the other authenticators here are so awesome


----------



## alina_is_perff

dkirana1 said:


> Hi Peacebabe,
> 
> Thanks so much for your help.
> 
> I haven't got a chance to go to my local store here in Jakarta. But I really wish that Balenciaga made this version of ME
> 
> Gonna check this weekend and keep this forum updated.
> 
> Ladies, please help if you have any info regarding to my issue.
> 
> Thank you!



Hello.. Can I know where you buy it from? I'm also from Indonesia and by knowing the store you're buying from, I can be more aware.. 

Side note : Balenciaga did make the lambskin metalkic edge on holiday collection for 2016, but I only saw the mini city version and the leather ws quite different from yours (?) I'm not sure about the leather of yours since the mini city and classic city lambskin leather looks quite different.


----------



## pinkmacaron

Help please! Does this seem to authentic to you?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BNWT-BALE...002456?hash=item4b12cd7718:g:-9wAAOSw32lYtfex


----------



## Conni618

For pinkmacaron: 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BNWT-BALE...w32lYtfex&clk_rvr_id=1177441460230&rmvSB=true


Please ask the seller for better and more photos.  Clearer tag pics, both sides, a clear photo of a rivet (behind a stud at the base of the handle), and one of the zipper head.
Good luck.


----------



## Conni618

MdDiva45 said:


> Hi,
> Can I have this authenticate, please? Thanks again!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/282375583015?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



In order to form a reasonably informed opinion, need to see the back of the tag clearly, as well as a rivet.  Zipper head might be helpful as well.


----------



## MdDiva45

Seller didn't t send any pics yet after my request..


----------



## pinkmacaron

Thank you very much Conni618
I have asked for the photos and here they are


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## MdDiva45

Conni618 said:


> In order to form a reasonably informed opinion, need to see the back of the tag clearly, as well as a rivet.  Zipper head might be helpful as well.


Ok. Seller send me some pics. Here they are


----------



## MdDiva45

I don't know...It look fishy to me. The zipper...And the D is a F/W 2003 collection, not 2016. What you guys think?


----------



## Shimmerstars88

*Item Name:* AUTH Balenciaga Part Time GHW Blue Leather Bag _(as per listing)_
*Item Number:*162408497245
*Seller ID:*atd56
*Link*: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/162408497245
*Comments:* Dear Balenciaga Authenticators,
Would you kindly please advise if this bag is authentic? The cards says its from 2007 which means that the bag is 10 years old. I have asked the seller to upload into the listing all the relevant photos, which she has obligingly done in the last few days. Thank you so much for your help. If it is authentic, would you kindly also advise the exact name of the colour of the bag and is it really a Part time? Thanks soo much.


----------



## monsteremu

Can anyone tell me if this is a genuine Balenciaga? It looks good in terms of quality etc (maybe it is one of the Wang period ones?) but I have never seen this shape before and cannot find anything about it online. Thanks so much. Em x


----------



## Adonis gabrillo

Hi there ladies,

Please can someone authenticate this for me? I don't have a great deal of experience with Balenciaga. it is from 2013?there is a serial number 311421-4280-J-532244 and the zipper has no stamp or label of lampo

Item  balenciaga python wallet
Item no: 51920433
Seller ID: none
Link: http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/b...tent=ThereIsANewReply&utm_campaign=ReplyEmail

Thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

I don't understand what you mean. Anyway, still missing photo of rivet



MdDiva45 said:


> I don't know...It look fishy to me. The zipper...And the D is a F/W 2003 collection, not 2016. What you guys think?


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



Shimmerstars88 said:


> *Item Name:* AUTH Balenciaga Part Time GHW Blue Leather Bag _(as per listing)_
> *Item Number:*162408497245
> *Seller ID:*atd56
> *Link*: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/162408497245
> *Comments:* Dear Balenciaga Authenticators,
> Would you kindly please advise if this bag is authentic? The cards says its from 2007 which means that the bag is 10 years old. I have asked the seller to upload into the listing all the relevant photos, which she has obligingly done in the last few days. Thank you so much for your help. If it is authentic, would you kindly also advise the exact name of the colour of the bag and is it really a Part time? Thanks soo much.


----------



## peacebabe

No familiar with this style. Hope someone can chim in



monsteremu said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is a genuine Balenciaga? It looks good in terms of quality etc (maybe it is one of the Wang period ones?) but I have never seen this shape before and cannot find anything about it online. Thanks so much. Em x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3624865
> View attachment 3624866
> View attachment 3624866


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, i need to see the number embossed clearly. Also the "MADE IN ITALY"



Adonis gabrillo said:


> Hi there ladies,
> 
> Please can someone authenticate this for me? I don't have a great deal of experience with Balenciaga. it is from 2013?there is a serial number 311421-4280-J-532244 and the zipper has no stamp or label of lampo
> 
> Item  balenciaga python wallet
> Item no: 51920433
> Seller ID: none
> Link: http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/b...tent=ThereIsANewReply&utm_campaign=ReplyEmail
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## Adonis gabrillo

peacebabe said:


> Hello, i need to see the number embossed clearly. Also the "MADE IN ITALY"


here er extra foto


----------



## alla.miss

Hello! Can anyone help me with this one? Is it authentic?
item: Authentic BALENCIAGA THE CITY Editor's 2way Hand Bag Black Leather VTG NR09068
seller: brand_jfa
item no: 332146159960
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/332146159960?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## ksuromax

MdDiva45 said:


> I don't know...It look fishy to me. The zipper...And the D is a F/W 2003 collection, not 2016. What you guys think?


The letters are completing the cycle and then will be repeated, my genuine and authentic 2016 SS City has D letter and the same "B" zipper head. It's not a bad sign, just get the missing photos and hopefully our authenticators will have some good news for you


----------



## sommdarinee

peacebabe said:


> Hello, sometimes having the bag in possession makes authentication much easier. My suggestion is, since you can feel the bag, and you don't feel good about it, return it.


Thank you again.. I decided to return even I really like the color. I looked at balenciaga city bleu obscure in the store.. same year. The color of edging and thread are different. Even the hardware and tag looks the same, it still annoys me. The screen of the dust bag and card is not clear in some part as well. This bag is also selling now in overstock in more expensive price too.


----------



## Micheshe

Hi I'm look ing to buy this Balenciaga Step! Please can someone authenticate this for me? I don't have a great deal of experience with Balenciaga.
Link: https://www.facebook.com/groups/mey...tif_t=group_comment&notif_id=1488886765202558
Another Link: https://ca.carousell.com/p/price-reduced-balenciaga-step-bag-74343285/


----------



## H’sKisses

Hello, could someone please authenticate this City? Im unsure of the year or color, I'm also posting on the ID thread to figure that part out.
TIA


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## H’sKisses




----------



## Micheshe

Micheshe said:


> Hi I'm look ing to buy this Balenciaga Step! Please can someone authenticate this for me? I don't have a great deal of experience with Balenciaga.
> Link: https://www.facebook.com/groups/mey...tif_t=group_comment&notif_id=1488886765202558
> Another Link: https://ca.carousell.com/p/price-reduced-balenciaga-step-bag-74343285/


----------



## Shimmerstars88

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag



Thanks so much Peacebabe! Much appreciated. Unfortunately, I didnt win the bid! I'm soo upset. I just missed out. sigh!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> No familiar with this style. Hope someone can chim in


I've searched but no joy other than one listing on an Asian site which I couldn't get to translate, and I don't know how reliable it was.


----------



## sommdarinee

Hi, could you please help me authenticate the following item. Thank you!!
Item Name:Balenciaga Black Part Time City Arena Leather Bag With Silver Giant Studs
_Spring/Summer 2015
282009 D94JN 1000_
Item Number:222400279711
Seller ID:avox92
http://www.ebay.com/itm/222400279711?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## kat_vil

Can u help authentic this bag please


----------



## Beat29

Hello all .. could you please help me to authenticate this Balenciaga bag of mine. Much appreciate 

Item Name : Balenciaga City Metallic Edge GHW Blue Nuit 2016
Link : none
Attachment :


----------



## peacebabe

Item SOLD. If you are the winner. Ask for photo of the rivet and a more close up & straight view photo of the front of tag



sommdarinee said:


> Hi, could you please help me authenticate the following item. Thank you!!
> Item Name:Balenciaga Black Part Time City Arena Leather Bag With Silver Giant Studs
> _Spring/Summer 2015
> 282009 D94JN 1000_
> Item Number:222400279711
> Seller ID:avox92
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/222400279711?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



kat_vil said:


> Can u help authentic this bag please


----------



## loratiti

Hi everyone! I'm new to Balenciaga and I just bought my 1st City bag (YAY!) Can you please help me authenticate it?

Item Name: Balenciaga City GGH in Bleu Obscur
Item #: 281770
Link: http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/s...in-city-en-cuir-balenciaga-bleu-3360545.shtml

You'll also find pictures of the bag and close-ups below.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Adonis gabrillo

extra foto please help


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



Beat29 said:


> Hello all .. could you please help me to authenticate this Balenciaga bag of mine. Much appreciate
> 
> Item Name : Balenciaga City Metallic Edge GHW Blue Nuit 2016
> Link : none
> Attachment :
> View attachment 3626738
> View attachment 3626739
> View attachment 3626737
> 
> View attachment 3626740
> View attachment 3626741
> View attachment 3626742
> View attachment 3626743
> View attachment 3626744


----------



## peacebabe

Hello,

1st of all, the paper tag stating the year & model number, etc, does not belongs to the bag. Your bag is a 2014 bag.

Next, can you take photos of front & back of the tag again. Kindly make sure all letters & numbers are sharp & clear. Also take photos of other rivets.



loratiti said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to Balenciaga and I just bought my 1st City bag (YAY!) Can you please help me authenticate it?
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City GGH in Bleu Obscur
> Item #: 281770
> Link: http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/s...in-city-en-cuir-balenciaga-bleu-3360545.shtml
> 
> You'll also find pictures of the bag and close-ups below.
> 
> Thank you for your help!
> 
> View attachment 3626810
> View attachment 3626817
> View attachment 3626811
> View attachment 3626812
> View attachment 3626813
> View attachment 3626814
> View attachment 3626815
> View attachment 3626816


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it;s fine.



Adonis gabrillo said:


> extra foto please help


----------



## Topazxx

Hi everyone, I don't have a great deal of experience with Balenciaga and would really appreciate it if you could help me out. It's a black suede city for sale on depop.
 Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Adonis gabrillo

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it;s fine.


is it authentic?


----------



## loratiti

peacebabe said:


> Hello,
> 
> 1st of all, the paper tag stating the year & model number, etc, does not belongs to the bag. Your bag is a 2014 bag.
> 
> Next, can you take photos of front & back of the tag again. Kindly make sure all letters & numbers are sharp & clear. Also take photos of other rivets.



Oh my god, I hope I did not get scammed... I bought it from Vestiaire Collective and always heard good things about their quality control... I believe I saw this exact bag on the Balenciaga website last season so I thought that it was legit... I'll be so gutted if it turns out to be a fake! Can Balenciaga stores authenticate bags if I call them with the serial number?

Please find below more pictures. For reference, the numbers & letters on the back of the tag are : 281770 . 4160 . G . 534763

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## sommdarinee

peacebabe said:


> Item SOLD. If you are the winner. Ask for photo of the rivet and a more close up & straight view photo of the front of tag


I will take photos when I got he bag... hopefully soon. Thank you!!


----------



## Helgayoung

Hi, i'm a new Be to this site. So please excuse me for any mistakes ( or my enghlish because i'm dutch). Please could you help me and let me know if my new, but pre owned, Balenciaga Weekender from 2004 ia authentic. 
Thank you in advanced!


----------



## Helgayoung

I think this is a better picture of the tag


----------



## Beat29

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag


Many thanks Peacebabe  Much appreciate for the help.


----------



## cathead87

Hi - Could you please authenticate?  Thanks!
*Item Name*:  City (Rouge Cerise?)
*Item Number*: 282259217285 (Pics below are of the actual bag)
*Seller ID*: *********


----------



## peacebabe

looks fine, no red flag



Adonis gabrillo said:


> is it authentic?


----------



## peacebabe

Please see post #4375 as an example for photos needed for authentication



Topazxx said:


> Hi everyone, I don't have a great deal of experience with Balenciaga and would really appreciate it if you could help me out. It's a black suede city for sale on depop.
> Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3627098
> View attachment 3627099
> View attachment 3627100
> View attachment 3627101


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



Helgayoung said:


> Hi, i'm a new Be to this site. So please excuse me for any mistakes ( or my enghlish because i'm dutch). Please could you help me and let me know if my new, but pre owned, Balenciaga Weekender from 2004 ia authentic.
> Thank you in advanced!


----------



## Helgayoung

Wheeeee!!! Thank you very much Peacebabe for making my day!!


----------



## H’sKisses

Hi peacebabe and other authenticators, if you have time would you kindly check out posts 4365 and 4366? I'd like to make sure my new to me Cumin (confirmed the color on the ID thread) is indeed authentic before falling even more in love with it. My Black Cherry is arriving tomorrow or Friday and I have to decide which to keep (maybe both?!?!?! Yikes!). Thanks a lot!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello dearie ...... sorry that i may ve overlooked your post.

Anyway, looks fine to me. No red flag. Yes, it's a Cumin . I used to have a Cumin Town. Unfortunately, sold it as i can't stand the leather. I hope your's fine 



Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hi peacebabe and other authenticators, if you have time would you kindly check out posts 4365 and 4366? I'd like to make sure my new to me Cumin (confirmed the color on the ID thread) is indeed authentic before falling even more in love with it. My Black Cherry is arriving tomorrow or Friday and I have to decide which to keep (maybe both?!?!?! Yikes!). Thanks a lot!


----------



## peacebabe

You are most welcome! Enjoy it 



Helgayoung said:


> Wheeeee!!! Thank you very much Peacebabe for making my day!!


----------



## loratiti

peacebabe said:


> Hello,
> 
> 1st of all, the paper tag stating the year & model number, etc, does not belongs to the bag. Your bag is a 2014 bag.
> 
> Next, can you take photos of front & back of the tag again. Kindly make sure all letters & numbers are sharp & clear. Also take photos of other rivets.




Hi Peacebabe,

I re-uploaded some pictures in post #4382. Hopefully, you'll be able to see better... I'm also returning it back to Vestiaire for a 2nd quality control just in case... Thank you for your help


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, i must say that your bag is suspicious.

1) May i know what color is this bag? It looks like black to me, but the listing stated blue. Then again, as your bag is a F/W2014, there wasn't such blue produced in F/W2014. If it's a black, the color code also doesn't match the color code for black.

2) I'm not very impress with the font used on the embossed. It doesn't seem right to me.

3) Personally, IMO, Vestiaire quality control sucks (pardon me, but that's really how i feel). I had 2 bad experience with them & they were my 1st & 2nd purchase. When it happened the 1st time, i told myself to give them another chance. But it happened again & i gave up! Or perhaps im just unlucky? However their system is so bad for international buyer. We need to make payment 1st, then the QA comes in. Even if they make a refund, the buyer still needs to pay the credit card difference in the currency conversion! Worst is, you will lost a lot if you still need to pay for tax of the bag even though you make a return! Big money lost!




loratiti said:


> Hi Peacebabe,
> 
> I re-uploaded some pictures in post #4382. Hopefully, you'll be able to see better... I'm also returning it back to Vestiaire for a 2nd quality control just in case... Thank you for your help


----------



## loratiti

peacebabe said:


> Hello, i must say that your bag is suspicious.
> 
> 1) May i know what color is this bag? It looks like black to me, but the listing stated blue. Then again, as your bag is a F/W2014, there wasn't such blue produced in F/W2014. If it's a black, the color code also doesn't match the color code for black.
> 
> 2) I'm not very impress with the font used on the embossed. It doesn't seem right to me.
> 
> 3) Personally, IMO, Vestiaire quality control sucks (pardon me, but that's really how i feel). I had 2 bad experience with them & they were my 1st & 2nd purchase. When it happened the 1st time, i told myself to give them another chance. But it happened again & i gave up! Or perhaps im just unlucky? However their system is so bad for international buyer. We need to make payment 1st, then the QA comes in. Even if they make a refund, the buyer still needs to pay the credit card difference in the currency conversion! Worst is, you will lost a lot if you still need to pay for tax of the bag even though you make a return! Big money lost!



Yeah, I guessed I was right to ask around... Thank you so much for your expertise; I'll be sure to include all those informations so I can get a refund.

The bag is supposedly in the colour Bleu Obscur according to the seller. I asked her to send me the invoice of the purchase and if she fails to do so, I'll know for sure that it is a fake.

Fortunately, I live in France so I don't have taxes to pay but I'm so disappointed as it was my first big designer purchase! Do you have any reliable website that sell pre-loved items?

Once again, thank you so much for your help, you just saved me a lot of money


----------



## peacebabe

If it's a Bleu Obscur, The back of the leather tag should be "F" not "G'".

My best advice is, always get the bag authenticated before any purchase, unless you know how to authenticate yourself. You are lucky that you are in France, thus no lost incurred if you return it.

I can't give a straight yes or no to its authenticity, but due to the inconsistency, personally, i will not kept it. 

I shop from ebay personally as you may be able to find really good deal sometime, but be sure to get it authenticated too. You still can shop at VC, just get it authenticated before making payment.




loratiti said:


> Yeah, I guessed I was right to ask around... Thank you so much for your expertise; I'll be sure to include all those informations so I can get a refund.
> 
> The bag is supposedly in the colour Bleu Obscur according to the seller. I asked her to send me the invoice of the purchase and if she fails to do so, I'll know for sure that it is a fake.
> 
> Fortunately, I live in France so I don't have taxes to pay but I'm so disappointed as it was my first big designer purchase! Do you have any reliable website that sell pre-loved items?
> 
> Once again, thank you so much for your help, you just saved me a lot of money


----------



## H’sKisses

peacebabe said:


> Hello dearie ...... sorry that i may ve overlooked your post.
> 
> Anyway, looks fine to me. No red flag. Yes, it's a Cumin . I used to have a Cumin Town. Unfortunately, sold it as i can't stand the leather. I hope your's fine



Thank you! The leather is a little dry, but nice and thick. DH cleaned and conditioned it for me with leather honey last night, I'll see how it looks after 24 hours. I love the color, though, so I'll see when Black Cherry comes which I'll keep [emoji4]


----------



## Helgayoung

peacebabe said:


> You are most welcome! Enjoy it


I sure will!! I'm so happy!! ThanX again!


----------



## Quu

loratiti said:


> Yeah, I guessed I was right to ask around... Thank you so much for your expertise; I'll be sure to include all those informations so I can get a refund.
> 
> The bag is supposedly in the colour Bleu Obscur according to the seller. I asked her to send me the invoice of the purchase and if she fails to do so, I'll know for sure that it is a fake.
> 
> Fortunately, I live in France so I don't have taxes to pay but I'm so disappointed as it was my first big designer purchase! Do you have any reliable website that sell pre-loved items?
> 
> Once again, thank you so much for your help, you just saved me a lot of money



I am not sure if you already know this, and will this be a problem in your case, but as far as I know, you can't really return item to Vestiaire if you did buy it from a private seller. Of course this is a bit different case as the item is not authentic. But I am afraid that they may claim this bag to be authetic and refuse to return your money. There is a long thread about VC on this forum, I think there might be useful information on how to deal with VC in this kind of situation. Hope this helps! I wish you good luck!!


----------



## loratiti

Quu said:


> I am not sure if you already know this, and will this be a problem in your case, but as far as I know, you can't really return item to Vestiaire if you did buy it from a private seller. Of course this is a bit different case as the item is not authentic. But I am afraid that they may claim this bag to be authetic and refuse to return your money. There is a long thread about VC on this forum, I think there might be useful information on how to deal with VC in this kind of situation. Hope this helps! I wish you good luck!!



Hi Quu, thank you so much for the insight! I'll definitely check the thread and gather as much information as possible in case of argument with VC


----------



## athaliahmua

Hi everyone! Please help me authenticate this bag. 

Item name: moto red (F/W 2006 Rouge Vif, I think)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## athaliahmua

I should also mention that I found this on Tradesy.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello,

need photos of rivet, back of zipper hear, bale



athaliahmua said:


> Hi everyone! Please help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item name: moto red (F/W 2006 Rouge Vif, I think)
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3628568
> View attachment 3628569
> View attachment 3628570
> View attachment 3628571
> View attachment 3628572
> View attachment 3628573
> View attachment 3628574
> View attachment 3628575
> View attachment 3628576
> View attachment 3628577


----------



## cathead87

Hi *peacebabe*- Could you please take a look at the bag in post #4387.  I was told that it is Rouge Cerise which is a 2015 F/W pre-season color...but the tag and cards indicate S/S.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, unfortunately, we are not able to authenticate this bag. There are some other inconsistency on top of the one you mentioned.

So kindly avoid this bag.



cathead87 said:


> Hi *peacebabe*- Could you please take a look at the bag in post #4387.  I was told that it is Rouge Cerise which is a 2015 F/W pre-season color...but the tag and cards indicate S/S.


----------



## cathead87

peacebabe said:


> Hello, unfortunately, we are not able to authenticate this bag. There are some other inconsistency on top of the one you mentioned.
> 
> So kindly avoid this bag.


Thank you!


----------



## athaliahmua

peacebabe said:


> Hello,
> 
> need photos of rivet, back of zipper hear, bale



Thanks peacebabe, but the seller refuses to send additional pics. On to the next bag! [emoji8]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

This question is perhaps more for Bal educational purposes, for those of us less Bal savvy searching the internet for our HG:s.

I am looking for a black Bal City with RH, in smooth leather. I check a lot of different sites daily. Today I saw this bag, which is already sold. It caught my curiosity as it was a C (made for S/S 2004 if I understand correctly?) and looked to be in amazing condition. But besides there being the usual interior zipper pocket there were additional open pockets for mobiles. But did City:s have additional interior pockets in 2004?

https://www.collectorsquare.com/en/...y-handbag-in-black-patent-leather-326765.html


I hope you get your money refunded *loratiti*.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## pinkmacaron

Dear Balenciaga experts, 

Could you please take a look at post 4350 and 4346 and let me know if this Work bag is authentic?

Many thanks


----------



## Conni618

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This question is perhaps more for Bal educational purposes, for those of us less Bal savvy searching the internet for our HG:s.
> 
> I am looking for a black Bal City with RH, in smooth leather. I check a lot of different sites daily. Today I saw this bag, which is already sold. It caught my curiosity as it was a C (made for S/S 2004 if I understand correctly?) and looked to be in amazing condition. But besides there being the usual interior zipper pocket there were additional open pockets for mobiles. But did City:s have additional interior pockets in 2004?
> 
> https://www.collectorsquare.com/en/...y-handbag-in-black-patent-leather-326765.html
> 
> 
> I hope you get your money refunded *loratiti*.



This bag is a counterfeit.  You were smart to notice the double pockets, but there are also several inconsistencies with any authentic Bal, as well as that particular season.


----------



## sommdarinee

peacebabe said:


> Item SOLD. If you are the winner. Ask for photo of the rivet and a more close up & straight view photo of the front of tag


Hello Peacebabe,
I just got the bag today. I uploaded more photos showing rivet and tag. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Conni618 said:


> This bag is a counterfeit.  You were smart to notice the double pockets, but there are also several inconsistencies with any authentic Bal, as well as that particular season.



Thank you *Conni618*  For taking the time even if the bag isn't for sale, but I thought it was interesting to know.
(I'm pretty sure this, or an exact copy, is up for sale on eBay right now, which I posted a - now removed- link to on the Find thread recently. *muchstuff* pointed out it was fake.
The bag I linked to here was sold by what I thought was a *very* reputable site that specializes in Hermes, I think. They even have an "in house" bag expert presented with his picture and credentials. I find it  that some poor person bought this bag from them for 890 EUR. I'm a newbie and even I could spot it as not quite right.)


----------



## Conni618

sommdarinee said:


> Hello Peacebabe,
> I just got the bag today. I uploaded more photos showing rivet and tag. Thank you so much for your help!


Peacebabe may choose to comment, but the bale, rivet and tag all look fine to me.


----------



## Conni618

pinkmacaron said:


> Dear Balenciaga experts,
> 
> Could you please take a look at post 4350 and 4346 and let me know if this Work bag is authentic?
> 
> Many thanks


----------



## Conni618

pinkmacaron said:


> Dear Balenciaga experts,
> 
> Could you please take a look at post 4350 and 4346 and let me know if this Work bag is authentic?
> 
> Many thanks



Second set of photos are better.  This Work looks authentic, in my opinion.


----------



## sommdarinee

Conni618 said:


> Peacebabe may choose to comment, but the bale, rivet and tag all look fine to me.


Thank you so much Conni618  I love you guys!!


----------



## H’sKisses

Hi Authenticators! Would you please check out this city? The metal plate is very cloudy, unfortunately. It needs a good cleaning and conditioning but it has the makings of a smooshy bag!

It's definitely a brown with purple undertones, but not like some Black Cherry photos I saw. Although there seems to be so many variations of this color, from brown to dark cherry... 






TIA!!!


----------



## H’sKisses

And here in very different lighting, it's less brown and more reddish...


----------



## peacebabe

It may be fake. But need proper photos for authentication to confirm that



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This question is perhaps more for Bal educational purposes, for those of us less Bal savvy searching the internet for our HG:s.
> 
> I am looking for a black Bal City with RH, in smooth leather. I check a lot of different sites daily. Today I saw this bag, which is already sold. It caught my curiosity as it was a C (made for S/S 2004 if I understand correctly?) and looked to be in amazing condition. But besides there being the usual interior zipper pocket there were additional open pockets for mobiles. But did City:s have additional interior pockets in 2004?
> 
> https://www.collectorsquare.com/en/...y-handbag-in-black-patent-leather-326765.html
> 
> 
> I hope you get your money refunded *loratiti*.


----------



## peacebabe

Do you know what i like about Purse Forum Authentication? The authenticators of each individual brand are real big fans of the brand. They personally own many items of that brand. And due to interest, they also continue the research. That's why they can spot the slightest difference if something is wrong.

As for those online website, do you think they employ an authenticator for each & every brand? Well, i don't think so. We have encountered people who bought from 2nd hand branded shop oversea. Only realized the bag is NA after returning to their country & posted in here. But it's too late.

For the authenticators in TPF, they LOVE the brand so much that they became very sensitive to the details. Sometimes i wonder if this is good or bad, because we became too strict that we're not able to authenticate an item with just a tiny weeny bit of "off". It's actually lots of stress!




SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you *Conni618*  For taking the time even if the bag isn't for sale, but I thought it was interesting to know.
> (I'm pretty sure this, or an exact copy, is up for sale on eBay right now, which I posted a - now removed- link to on the Find thread recently. *muchstuff* pointed out it was fake.
> The bag I linked to here was sold by what I thought was a *very* reputable site that specializes in Hermes, I think. They even have an "in house" bag expert presented with his picture and credentials. I find it  that some poor person bought this bag from them for 890 EUR. I'm a newbie and even I could spot it as not quite right.)


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, this bag looks off to me.

May i know where you got it from? 



Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hi Authenticators! Would you please check out this city? The metal plate is very cloudy, unfortunately. It needs a good cleaning and conditioning but it has the makings of a smooshy bag!
> 
> It's definitely a brown with purple undertones, but not like some Black Cherry photos I saw. Although there seems to be so many variations of this color, from brown to dark cherry...
> 
> View attachment 3629690
> 
> View attachment 3629692
> 
> 
> TIA!!!


----------



## peacebabe

Your words are my command !!! 



Conni618 said:


> Peacebabe may choose to comment, but the bale, rivet and tag all look fine to me.


----------



## H’sKisses

peacebabe said:


> Hello, this bag looks off to me.
> 
> May i know where you got it from?



Purchased online... it's brown in sunlight but indoor lighting shows a completely different color, like a chocolate wine if that makes sense. Very odd, but from what I've read, Black Cherry is hard to capture.

I can take clearer photos of certain details if that helps... I've cleaned the bag and it's drying now so I can condition it tomorrow, it looks better.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## brinabeans

Hi there, please authenticate this. my guess is fake. 

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=1278875086


----------



## H’sKisses

Here are hopefully clearer/better photos... the color looks different in these photos as well!











If I need different photos, please let me know! Thank you!


----------



## brinabeans

Hi purse pro's I'm new here and I didn't use the right format last time. Sorry about that! Item Name: balenciaga handbag.
Please check this one out. Thank you!

Item Number:Listing #: 1278875086
Seller ID: molly414
Link: http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=1278875086


----------



## peacebabe

It's not the color that looks off. It's the tag & the rivet unfortunately.

@Conni618 Hope you can chim in



Hershey'sKisses said:


> Purchased online... it's brown in sunlight but indoor lighting shows a completely different color, like a chocolate wine if that makes sense. Very odd, but from what I've read, Black Cherry is hard to capture.
> 
> I can take clearer photos of certain details if that helps... I've cleaned the bag and it's drying now so I can condition it tomorrow, it looks better.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



brinabeans said:


> Hi purse pro's I'm new here and I didn't use the right format last time. Sorry about that! Item Name: balenciaga handbag.
> Please check this one out. Thank you!
> 
> Item Number:Listing #: 1278875086
> Seller ID: molly414
> Link: http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=1278875086


----------



## LostInBal

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hi Authenticators! Would you please check out this city? The metal plate is very cloudy, unfortunately. It needs a good cleaning and conditioning but it has the makings of a smooshy bag!
> 
> It's definitely a brown with purple undertones, but not like some Black Cherry photos I saw. Although there seems to be so many variations of this color, from brown to dark cherry...
> 
> View attachment 3629690
> 
> View attachment 3629692
> 
> 
> TIA!!!


Wow, I didn't saw the serial before, it's off 
I had a 08 Black Cherry City and " made in italy" should be not in capital letters. Can you return it?


----------



## H’sKisses

aalinne_72 said:


> Wow, I didn't saw the serial before, it's off
> I had a 08 Black Cherry City and " made in italy" should be not in capital letters. Can you return it?



Let me find out if I can... [emoji20] Is it for sure non-authentic based on that? I've never had to return anything due to authenticity before, I wonder if I will be required to show proof?


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> It's not the color that looks off. It's the tag & the rivet unfortunately.
> 
> @Conni618 Hope you can chim in


And bale as well, 
#4427 first photo left bale looks very off....


----------



## H’sKisses

peacebabe said:


> It's not the color that looks off. It's the tag & the rivet unfortunately.
> 
> @Conni618 Hope you can chim in



Hopefully Conni can chime in her 2 cents! 

If it's for sure non-authentic I will see about returning it. If I can't, do I dispute with PayPal, or straight with my CC company? I've never had to that before so I have no clue what to do! I'm so disappointed. [emoji20] 

I suppose that's what I get for being greedy and wanting too many at one time! [emoji53]


----------



## H’sKisses

aalinne_72 said:


> Wow, I didn't saw the serial before, it's off
> I had a 08 Black Cherry City and " made in italy" should be not in capital letters. Can you return it?



My Cumin and Coquelicot have capital letters, and both were authenticated here... do I need to try to return those as well? Theyre so pretty, I've fallen in love with them so much. Just my luck. [emoji20]


----------



## pinkmacaron

Thank you very much Connie618. Much appreciated.


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> My Cumin and Coquelicot have capital letters, and both were authenticated here... do I need to try to return those as well? Theyre so pretty, I've fallen in love with them so much. Just my luck. [emoji20]


No, they are fine, 2012 was CAPS


----------



## Helgayoung

Hi authenticators,
Can I please ask for your help again to authenticate my Work G21 ( I think). I can't get the number on the tag very clear so if you need more pictures let me know. But it says 173080 1669

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Helgayoung

Helgayoung said:


> Hi authenticators,
> Can I please ask for your help again to authenticate my Work G21 ( I think). I can't get the number on the tag very clear so if you need more pictures let me know. But it says 173080 1669
> 
> Thanks in advanced!



Here is one more picture...

Again thank you, I much appreciate!!


----------



## Helgayoung

Helgayoung said:


> Here is one more picture...
> 
> Again thank you, I much appreciate!!


Sorry! That one you've already got. Here is the right one:-|


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## chanel1629

Hi ladies,

Please help me authenticate this balenciaga. 
The seller said its limited edition of fall 2016. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## chanel1629

Sorry more pictures


----------



## Conni618

peacebabe said:


> It's not the color that looks off. It's the tag & the rivet unfortunately.
> 
> @Conni618 Hope you can chim in





Hershey'sKisses said:


> Here are hopefully clearer/better photos... the color looks different in these photos as well!
> 
> View attachment 3629980
> 
> View attachment 3629981
> 
> View attachment 3629982
> View attachment 3629983
> 
> View attachment 3629985
> 
> 
> If I need different photos, please let me know! Thank you!





peacebabe said:


> It's not the color that looks off. It's the tag & the rivet unfortunately.
> 
> @Conni618 Hope you can chim in



I'm sorry.  I do agree that this bag is "off."  Not glaring inconsistencies, but the devil is in the details, and these details are wrong.


----------



## Conni618

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hopefully Conni can chime in her 2 cents!
> 
> If it's for sure non-authentic I will see about returning it. If I can't, do I dispute with PayPal, or straight with my CC company? I've never had to that before so I have no clue what to do! I'm so disappointed. [emoji20]
> 
> I suppose that's what I get for being greedy and wanting too many at one time! [emoji53]



No, most of us want too many bags.    I'd check out the Ebay thread here on the PF, but I'm guessing Paypal first, then cc company.  Don't take my word for it, check with the girls on the Ebay thread.  There are experts there.  Good luck!


----------



## Conni618

Helgayoung said:


> Sorry! That one you've already got. Here is the right one:-|





Helgayoung said:


> Hi authenticators,
> Can I please ask for your help again to authenticate my Work G21 ( I think). I can't get the number on the tag very clear so if you need more pictures let me know. But it says 173080 1669
> 
> Thanks in advanced!





Helgayoung said:


> Here is one more picture...
> 
> Again thank you, I much appreciate!!





Helgayoung said:


> Sorry! That one you've already got. Here is the right one:-|



Your Work looks authentic to me.


----------



## Conni618

chanel1629 said:


> View attachment 3630641
> View attachment 3630642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry more pictures





chanel1629 said:


> View attachment 3630621
> View attachment 3630628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this balenciaga.
> The seller said its limited edition of fall 2016.
> Thanks in advance





chanel1629 said:


> View attachment 3630641
> View attachment 3630642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry more pictures



I'm not familiar with this iteration of the Town, but I or someone more experienced with this style, might be more help if you can upload better photos. We'd need close, clear photos of bale at the correct angle, a closer rivet pic, and most importantly, a shot of the back of the tag that includes the bottom line.


----------



## Helgayoung

Conni618 said:


> Your Work looks authentic to me.


Wheeee!! REALLY!!!! .....ThanX Connie 
Because I got a little bit worried when I saw the bag in real, the leather is not that slouchy . I'm also not sure about the year, the shop said they think it's from 2007.


----------



## Helgayoung

Helgayoung said:


> Wheeee!! REALLY!!!! .....ThanX Connie
> Because I got a little bit worried when I saw the bag in real, the leather is not that slouchy . I'm also not sure about the year, the shop said they think it's from 2007.


Sorry!! I did not mean to call you Connie ( that's a Dutch name  ) off course I meant Conni618 ..... Thank you for authenicate my bag!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

*Item Name: *Balenciaga Blue Roi distressed leather Velo Bag Ruthenium hardware Handbag Purse _(as per listing)_
*Item Number: *162418848220
*Seller ID:* anahanah3112
*Link*: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/162418848220
*Comments: *Dear Balenciaga authenticators,
Would you kindly assist in authenticating this Bal Velo! Many thanks in advance!


----------



## H’sKisses

Conni618 said:


> I'm sorry.  I do agree that this bag is "off."  Not glaring inconsistencies, but the devil is in the details, and these details are wrong.



Thanks for your input! I've reached out and asked for a return and refund. Hopefully I get a response soon. It being the weekend, I don't expect one for a couple of days.


----------



## poupre

I just received this from Tradesy ... I believe it to be Light Olive 2010

TIA!


----------



## chanel1629

Conni618 said:


> I'm not familiar with this iteration of the Town, but I or someone more experienced with this style, might be more help if you can upload better photos. We'd need close, clear photos of bale at the correct angle, a closer rivet pic, and most importantly, a shot of the back of the tag that includes the bottom line.



Thanks Connie but the seller doesn't want to send more pictures of the bag.


----------



## asianna22

Hi! I'm new to this so I was wondering if you could help me authenticate this bag that I've had for a couple of years.
I tried looking as much here for any tell-tale signs, but it looks like there have been so many nuances in authenticity that I just got even more confused the more I read. LOL
Anyway, this bag seems to look good to me:
(1) The bales look okay to my untrained eye.
(2) The mirror is definitely not like the plastic ones you find in fakes.
(3) This seems to have the proper Lampo zippers.
(4) It has the black stitching above the tag, whereas the other stitches correspond to the color of the bag.
(5) The zipper runs well, unlike the difficult ones that could be found in fakes.
(6) All other elements seem to be consistent with what I have been seeing as authentic, but that's probably just me as a noob.
Here is where my problems are:
(1) I have seen different iterations of the interior tags so I don't know if this is consistent with what should be its tag
(2) The tag in this shows BALENCIAGA on top, and then .PARIS at the bottom. I have seen some similar photos online, including at YoogisCloset, so I think this shouldn't be too much of a problem.
(3) At the back side of the tag, it shows 281770 1202 H and then the last six digits. I have seen 281770 and 1202 in other online photos as well. Is 281770 for the bag model, and 1202 the bag color? If so, the 1202 ones I have seen online look a little darker than my bag. My bag is gray rather than dark gray.
(4) Also, it shows MADE IN ITALY and beneath it, FABRIQUE EN ITALIE. While I have also seen similar tags here, my issue really is that I cannot seem to see the letter 'I' in 'FABRIQUE' and the spacing between "FABRQUE' and 'EN' is a little close such that it seems to almost read as 'FABR QUEEN ITALIE' to me. I have included a photo of that here.
Note: I stuffed the bag with usual contents for purposes of taking these pics, so that it doesn't collapse and you can see the details.

Hoping to get your expert help on this! Thank you in advance!


----------



## Iamgalai

Hello guys. Please help me to authenticate this one. I saw this form local online selling page. Thank you very much. 
I am now sending the photos


----------



## Iamgalai

Iamgalai said:


> Hello guys. Please help me to authenticate this one. I saw this form local online selling page. Thank you very much.
> I am now sending the photos


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

If you are the winner, ask for photos of bale, rivet & back of zipper head



Shimmerstars88 said:


> *Item Name: *Balenciaga Blue Roi distressed leather Velo Bag Ruthenium hardware Handbag Purse _(as per listing)_
> *Item Number: *162418848220
> *Seller ID:* anahanah3112
> *Link*: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/162418848220
> *Comments: *Dear Balenciaga authenticators,
> Would you kindly assist in authenticating this Bal Velo! Many thanks in advance!


----------



## peacebabe

This is non authentic



asianna22 said:


> Hi! I'm new to this so I was wondering if you could help me authenticate this bag that I've had for a couple of years.
> I tried looking as much here for any tell-tale signs, but it looks like there have been so many nuances in authenticity that I just got even more confused the more I read. LOL
> Anyway, this bag seems to look good to me:
> (1) The bales look okay to my untrained eye.
> (2) The mirror is definitely not like the plastic ones you find in fakes.
> (3) This seems to have the proper Lampo zippers.
> (4) It has the black stitching above the tag, whereas the other stitches correspond to the color of the bag.
> (5) The zipper runs well, unlike the difficult ones that could be found in fakes.
> (6) All other elements seem to be consistent with what I have been seeing as authentic, but that's probably just me as a noob.
> Here is where my problems are:
> (1) I have seen different iterations of the interior tags so I don't know if this is consistent with what should be its tag
> (2) The tag in this shows BALENCIAGA on top, and then .PARIS at the bottom. I have seen some similar photos online, including at YoogisCloset, so I think this shouldn't be too much of a problem.
> (3) At the back side of the tag, it shows 281770 1202 H and then the last six digits. I have seen 281770 and 1202 in other online photos as well. Is 281770 for the bag model, and 1202 the bag color? If so, the 1202 ones I have seen online look a little darker than my bag. My bag is gray rather than dark gray.
> (4) Also, it shows MADE IN ITALY and beneath it, FABRIQUE EN ITALIE. While I have also seen similar tags here, my issue really is that I cannot seem to see the letter 'I' in 'FABRIQUE' and the spacing between "FABRQUE' and 'EN' is a little close such that it seems to almost read as 'FABR QUEEN ITALIE' to me. I have included a photo of that here.
> Note: I stuffed the bag with usual contents for purposes of taking these pics, so that it doesn't collapse and you can see the details.
> 
> Hoping to get your expert help on this! Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630845
> View attachment 3630846
> View attachment 3630847
> View attachment 3630848
> View attachment 3630849
> View attachment 3630850
> View attachment 3630851
> View attachment 3630852
> View attachment 3630853
> View attachment 3630854


----------



## peacebabe

This is non authentic



Iamgalai said:


> View attachment 3630879
> View attachment 3630879
> View attachment 3630880
> View attachment 3630883
> View attachment 3630884
> View attachment 3630886
> View attachment 3630879


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



poupre said:


> I just received this from Tradesy ... I believe it to be Light Olive 2010
> 
> TIA!
> 
> View attachment 3630772
> View attachment 3630772
> View attachment 3630774
> View attachment 3630775
> View attachment 3630777
> View attachment 3630778
> View attachment 3630779
> View attachment 3630780
> View attachment 3630783
> View attachment 3630784


----------



## brinabeans

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it's non authentic


Thank you kindly. Much appreciated. they really tried very hard to fool people. what gave it away for you the most.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

peacebabe said:


> If you are the winner, ask for photos of bale, rivet & back of zipper head


Hi Peacebabe,

Thank you so much for your reply.
Yes, I have just purchased the bag and I will ask the seller ask for the additional photos as per your request.
Thanks alot.


----------



## peacebabe

Everything about it looks off



brinabeans said:


> Thank you kindly. Much appreciated. they really tried very hard to fool people. what gave it away for you the most.


----------



## poupre

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag


Thanks!


----------



## Helgayoung

Conni618 said:


> Your Work looks authentic to me.


Sorry!! did not mean to call you Connie ( this is the Dutch version  ) .... I meant Conni618!!  Thank you very much for authenticating my bag!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

peacebabe said:


> If you are the winner, ask for photos of bale, rivet & back of zipper head



Hi peacebabe,
Please find attached the additional photos as per your request which I have obtained from the seller.
Thanks in advance for your help! 















-------
Shimmerstars88 said: ↑
*Item Name: *Balenciaga Blue Roi distressed leather Velo Bag Ruthenium hardware Handbag Purse _(as per listing)_
*Item Number: *162418848220
*Seller ID:* anahanah3112
*Link*: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/162418848220
*Comments: *Dear Balenciaga authenticators,
Would you kindly assist in authenticating this Bal Velo! Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Jade Teh

pugtolove said:


> Hello may I have this authenticated. Tia!
> 
> Item name: authenticate Balenciaga giant 12 mini city gold yellow leather
> Item number: 201537557659
> Site: Ebay
> Seller: vmluxuryshop
> Item link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/201537557659
> 
> Comments: the front tag looks off?


----------



## Jade Teh

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Hi peacebabe,
> Please find attached the additional photos as per your request which I have obtained from the seller.
> Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> View attachment 3631090
> 
> View attachment 3631091
> 
> View attachment 3631092
> 
> View attachment 3631093
> 
> View attachment 3631094
> 
> View attachment 3631095
> 
> 
> 
> -------
> Shimmerstars88 said: ↑
> *Item Name: *Balenciaga Blue Roi distressed leather Velo Bag Ruthenium hardware Handbag Purse _(as per listing)_
> *Item Number: *162418848220
> *Seller ID:* anahanah3112
> *Link*: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/162418848220
> *Comments: *Dear Balenciaga authenticators,
> Would you kindly assist in authenticating this Bal Velo! Many thanks in advance.





Shimmerstars88 said:


> Hi peacebabe,
> Please find attached the additional photos as per your request which I have obtained from the seller.
> Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> View attachment 3631090
> 
> View attachment 3631091
> 
> View attachment 3631092
> 
> View attachment 3631093
> 
> View attachment 3631094
> 
> View attachment 3631095
> 
> 
> 
> -------
> Shimmerstars88 said: ↑
> *Item Name: *Balenciaga Blue Roi distressed leather Velo Bag Ruthenium hardware Handbag Purse _(as per listing)_
> *Item Number: *162418848220
> *Seller ID:* anahanah3112
> *Link*: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/162418848220
> *Comments: *Dear Balenciaga authenticators,
> Would you kindly assist in authenticating this Bal Velo! Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Jade Teh

Jade Teh said:


> [/QUOT
> Hello. Im new. Does anyone know this model? Thank you


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag.

BTW, It's a Blue Mineral, not Blue Roi



Shimmerstars88 said:


> Hi peacebabe,
> Please find attached the additional photos as per your request which I have obtained from the seller.
> Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> View attachment 3631090
> 
> View attachment 3631091
> 
> View attachment 3631092
> 
> View attachment 3631093
> 
> View attachment 3631094
> 
> View attachment 3631095
> 
> 
> 
> -------
> Shimmerstars88 said: ↑
> *Item Name: *Balenciaga Blue Roi distressed leather Velo Bag Ruthenium hardware Handbag Purse _(as per listing)_
> *Item Number: *162418848220
> *Seller ID:* anahanah3112
> *Link*: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/162418848220
> *Comments: *Dear Balenciaga authenticators,
> Would you kindly assist in authenticating this Bal Velo! Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag.
> 
> BTW, It's a Blue Mineral, not Blue Roi



Hi peacebabe,
Thanks so much for your reply and advising the bag that I've just purchased is okay!
Do you need more photos once I receive the bag, or its pretty much all good?!?
Thanks for letting me know the correct colour of the Velo, much appreciated!
 Do you buy any chance know what year/how old the bag is?
Thanks!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Benkenzie

Can someone please help authenticate this Balenciaga Mini City Giant in rose poudre. I bought it recently from Vestiaire and took the tags off and now concerned as the seller I have noticed is selling heaps of these bags all with the same serial number which has got me concerned. I have enclosed pics which I hope help. I hope someone can help I'm beyond worried as fear Vestiaire won't help now the tags are off!


----------



## FridaRosendal

Hi. If you could help me authenticate this, it would be greatly appreciated 

Item Name: Balenciaga City Metallic Edge Bordeaux bag
Item Number: *#222435142289*
Seller ID: *mshauteshopper*
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...Aqd4U6EzUd%2B%2FSoveg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## peacebabe

It's a S/S 2013 production.

Just make sure to check what you received is same as what's posted in the photos will do 



Shimmerstars88 said:


> Hi peacebabe,
> Thanks so much for your reply and advising the bag that I've just purchased is okay!
> Do you need more photos once I receive the bag, or its pretty much all good?!?
> Thanks for letting me know the correct colour of the Velo, much appreciated!
> Do you buy any chance know what year/how old the bag is?
> Thanks!


----------



## peacebabe

Please post sharp & clear photos of the front & back of the leather tag, making sure all words & numbers are readable & in straight angle. 



Benkenzie said:


> View attachment 3632032
> View attachment 3632030
> View attachment 3632026
> View attachment 3632027
> View attachment 3632029
> View attachment 3632028
> View attachment 3632025
> View attachment 3632025
> View attachment 3632025
> View attachment 3632025
> View attachment 3632025
> View attachment 3632025
> View attachment 3632025
> View attachment 3632025
> View attachment 3632025
> View attachment 3632025
> View attachment 3632025
> View attachment 3632025
> View attachment 3632025
> View attachment 3632026
> View attachment 3632025
> View attachment 3632025
> View attachment 3632025
> View attachment 3632031
> View attachment 3632029
> View attachment 3632031
> View attachment 3632025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please help authenticate this Balenciaga Mini City Giant in rose poudre. I bought it recently from Vestiaire and took the tags off and now concerned as the seller I have noticed is selling heaps of these bags all with the same serial number which has got me concerned. I have enclosed pics which I hope help. I hope someone can help I'm beyond worried as fear Vestiaire won't help now the tags are off!


----------



## peacebabe

Non authentic 



FridaRosendal said:


> Hi. If you could help me authenticate this, it would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City Metallic Edge Bordeaux bag
> Item Number: *#222435142289*
> Seller ID: *mshauteshopper*
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga-Motorcycle-Bag-/222435142289?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=1cPgMWIva9Aqd4U6EzUd%2B%2FSoveg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Helgayoung

Hi authenticators,

You authenticated my Work bag ( 4438-4440), I'm really thankfull for that!!   but do you have any idea what year the bag is from?


----------



## Benkenzie

peacebabe said:


> Please post sharp & clear photos of the front & back of the leather tag, making sure all words & numbers are readable & in straight angle.


The back of the tag reads 309544 5860 H 535269. MADE IN ITALY fabrique eu italie. The number is very faint. Everything else seems ok it's the number that's worrying me and the fact the seller is selling multiple items with the same number. Thank tou so much for your help X


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag.

It's from S/S 2014. Rose Poudre 



Benkenzie said:


> View attachment 3632102
> View attachment 3632102
> View attachment 3632103
> View attachment 3632104
> View attachment 3632105
> View attachment 3632106
> View attachment 3632107
> 
> The back of the tag reads 309544 5860 H 535269. MADE IN ITALY fabrique eu italie. The number is very faint. Everything else seems ok it's the number that's worrying me and the fact the seller is selling multiple items with the same number. Thank tou so much for your help X


----------



## Benkenzie

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag.
> 
> It's from S/S 2014. Rose Poudre


Thank you so so much!☺️ So serial numbers at the back can all be the same for the same bag same colour etc? Thanks again so much X


----------



## Mustwork4bags

Hi, can you please authenticate this bal bag ☺ thank you so much! I really appreciate your volunteer work and helping us ladies out! 

eBay listing
Seller:dreamnscents


http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...k-side-zips-/272566149329?hash=item3f763560d1


----------



## peacebabe

Hm...... i don't know which set of numbers you are referring to. But the 1st set of numbers is the model number for mini city in giant hardware



Benkenzie said:


> Thank you so so much!☺️ So serial numbers at the back can all be the same for the same bag same colour etc? Thanks again so much X


----------



## peacebabe

Looks good. No red flag 



Mustwork4bags said:


> Hi, can you please authenticate this bal bag ☺ thank you so much! I really appreciate your volunteer work and helping us ladies out!
> 
> eBay listing
> Seller:dreamnscents
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...k-side-zips-/272566149329?hash=item3f763560d1


----------



## zip808

Please advise if bag is authentic.  Clasp holding strap to bag doesn't look familiar.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Item Name: *BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Shoulder Bag Poker Fonce*
Item Number: 138226
Seller ID: n/a
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-shoulder-bag-poker-fonce-159311


----------



## Mustwork4bags

peacebabe said:


> Looks good. No red flag


Thanks, have a great day!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please post photos of rivet, back of zipper head & the clasp of strap



zip808 said:


> Please advise if bag is authentic.  Clasp holding strap to bag doesn't look familiar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3632164
> View attachment 3632165
> 
> Item Name: *BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Shoulder Bag Poker Fonce*
> Item Number: 138226
> Seller ID: n/a
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-shoulder-bag-poker-fonce-159311


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## zip808

peacebabe said:


> Hello, please post photos of rivet, back of zipper head & the clasp of strap





There aren't any photos of rivets or back of zipperhead on site.
I blew up the clasp photo.
Thank You!


----------



## peacebabe

I can't authenticate without additional photos of rivet & zipper head


zip808 said:


> View attachment 3632186
> 
> There aren't any photos of rivets or back of zipperhead on site.
> I blew up the clasp photo.
> Thank You!


----------



## Benkenzie

peacebabe said:


> Hm...... i don't know which set of numbers you are referring to. But the 1st set of numbers is the model number for mini city in giant hardware


No problem and the end send of numbers is that just colour or season? I was just thrown seeing a few bags with the same number I'm so grateful for your help. Thank you so much. X


----------



## yahoo33

Can someone authenticate this Balenciaga backapck. It's final sale and I want to make sure it's real before I get it. 

Thanks!

https://www.therealreal.com/product...ciaga-distressed-leather-traveller-backpack-1


----------



## Shimmerstars88

peacebabe said:


> It's a S/S 2013 production.
> 
> Just make sure to check what you received is same as what's posted in the photos will do



Hi peacebabe,
Wonderful, thanks so much for the information on the year/make of the bag! Nice!
Yes, I will definitely compare the actual bag with the photos! Thanks for the tip. The bag  should arrive today, cant wait!  Thanks soo much peacebabe!  You're a tremendous help and much valued in the purseforum. Have a fab week ahead!


----------



## muchstuff

yahoo33 said:


> Can someone authenticate this Balenciaga backapck. It's final sale and I want to make sure it's real before I get it.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...ciaga-distressed-leather-traveller-backpack-1


I can't speak to the authenticity of this bag but TRR posts terrible pictures. You can ask for extra pics but it'll take a couple of days before they get them to you. Not sure what other identifying markers there are on the backpacks but at the very least the front and back of interior tag and the back of the zipper head will be needed. A pic of the other hardware (buckle) would help as well.


----------



## cricketrx

can someone authenticate this Balenciaga? 
ebay.com auction  

New balenciaga arena black crossover bag
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=182485845119&globalID=EBAY-US 
seller id shop_authenticfashion4less

item number 182485845119


----------



## peacebabe

Aw...... thanks for those sweet encouragement....... You made my day !!!! 

Come back again if you need more help !



Shimmerstars88 said:


> Hi peacebabe,
> Wonderful, thanks so much for the information on the year/make of the bag! Nice!
> Yes, I will definitely compare the actual bag with the photos! Thanks for the tip. The bag  should arrive today, cant wait!  Thanks soo much peacebabe!  You're a tremendous help and much valued in the purseforum. Have a fab week ahead!


----------



## peacebabe

My dear, are you "stealing" a break now??? 




muchstuff said:


> I can't speak to the authenticity of this bag but TRR posts terrible pictures. You can ask for extra pics but it'll take a couple of days before they get them to you. Not sure what other identifying markers there are on the backpacks but at the very least the front and back of interior tag and the back of the zipper head will be needed. A pic of the other hardware (buckle) would help as well.


----------



## peacebabe

Photos looks fine. But it'll be good to ask photos of front of tag, sharp & clear. Also back of zipper head



cricketrx said:


> can someone authenticate this Balenciaga?
> ebay.com auction
> 
> New balenciaga arena black crossover bag
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=182485845119&globalID=EBAY-US
> seller id shop_authenticfashion4less
> 
> item number 182485845119


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> My dear, are you "stealing" a break now???


Needed a sanity break from the move...


----------



## sherylin

Item name: Balenziaga mini A6 zip around bag
Item #: 112324414855
Seller: w.kim0222
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenziaga-mini-A6-zip-around-bag-/112324414855?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Additional pics from seller


----------



## piosavsfan

Hi! Could you please help authenticate this 2005 Work?


----------



## muchstuff

piosavsfan said:


> Hi! Could you please help authenticate this 2005 Work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3633907
> View attachment 3633908
> View attachment 3633909
> View attachment 3633910


Can't speak to authenticity as there are photos missing but it wouldn't be 2005 with "made in italy" in upper case. That started in 2011.
Edit. I recall there were some bags in the early years where the "made in italy" was in upper case, but I don't remember the year. Can you get the required photos?
EDIT: Found it, RDC posted in 2014:
"For the record, there are inconsistencies with tag stamp capitalization. Back in 2005 F/W the Work bags had all uppercase MADE IN ITALY tags and there were some other styles that also ended up with stamps like that, like the City bag".

If you could get the back of the zipper head that would be helpful, but IMO what I see looks good. Sorry for any confusion!


----------



## heartyshei

Hello. May I have this authenticated please? 
Link: https://www.olx.ph/item/balenciaga-city-medium-black-ID7RFnm.html?h=68e67e6a20


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Can anyone authenticate this purse for me? Thank you


----------



## Conni618

Helgayoung said:


> Sorry!! I did not mean to call you Connie ( that's a Dutch name  ) off course I meant Conni618 ..... Thank you for authenicate my bag!


Ha ha!  Connie is actually my name.  The Conni is just my ID here.


----------



## SYDSDAD1111

Hello new to posting on site can any body help authenticate this Balenciaga giant classic city bag in fossil grey,  bought for wife I created a photo bucket for more pics if needed, not every photo would upload here, it stated to large? Thanks
http://s1164.photobucket.com/user/sydsdad526/slideshow/balenciaga city bag


----------



## Conni618

SYDSDAD1111 said:


> Hello new to posting on site can any body help authenticate this Balenciaga giant classic city bag in fossil grey,  bought for wife I created a photo bucket for more pics if needed, not every photo would upload here, it stated to large? Thanks
> http://s1164.photobucket.com/user/sydsdad526/slideshow/balenciaga city bag



I know you've posted many pics, but there are a few views that would be helpful.  Need to see a clearer shot of a rivet, clearer pic of the back of the tag if possible, and a full photo of the front of the inside tag.


----------



## SYDSDAD1111

Conni618 said:


> I know you've posted many pics, but there are a few views that would be helpful.  Need to see a clearer shot of a rivet, clearer pic of the back of the tag if possible, and a full photo of the front of the inside tag.


Thank you for responding, every photo I try to upload states to large so I added 8 more photos to the photbucket, including every rivet on the bag and the front and back tag thanks- http://s1164.photobucket.com/user/sydsdad526/slideshow/balenciaga city bag


----------



## Helgayoung

Conni618 said:


> Ha ha!  Connie is actually my name.  The Conni is just my ID here.


Oo good! I felt a bit stupid☺️ ... I'm so thankfull that you and the other authenticators are taking the time to help us Balenciaga new Bees Hurray for you


----------



## Chelle in Mel

Hello new to posting on site. 
Can the authenticator help me to authenticate this Balenciaga giant gold city 12 in black.


----------



## j3sim

Hello, can some kind members here help to authenticate the following link?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/332147067322
Thank you!


----------



## Sarah1208

Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to Balenciaga in this thread.
> 
> - Please do a search within the thread (use Search this thread located on the top right corner) to check if the item has been reviewed by one of the senior authenticators before posting. Try to put your search term in quotes. For example, instead of searching for 1234567890, search for "1234567890"
> 
> - Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> then attach any photos
> 
> - You cannot post your own auctions. However, should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to defend your own auction if its authenticity is questioned, please do not authenticate your own Bbag.
> 
> - Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> - Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> - Please post link (eg/ #4888 , copy and paste the post number) to the original query when requesting a second opinion or in follow up post.
> 
> - Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> 
> - Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> - Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## peacebabe

Need clear & sharp photos of the tag



sherylin said:


> Item name: Balenziaga mini A6 zip around bag
> Item #: 112324414855
> Seller: w.kim0222
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenziaga-mini-A6-zip-around-bag-/112324414855?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Additional pics from seller
> View attachment 3633278
> 
> View attachment 3633277


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



j3sim said:


> Hello, can some kind members here help to authenticate the following link?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/332147067322
> Thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

Lokks fine. No red flag



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Can anyone authenticate this purse for me? Thank you
> 
> View attachment 3634217
> 
> View attachment 3634221
> 
> View attachment 3634224
> 
> View attachment 3634229
> 
> View attachment 3634231
> 
> View attachment 3634232
> 
> View attachment 3634233
> 
> View attachment 3634234


----------



## peacebabe

Your photos are too small to judge



Chelle in Mel said:


> Hello new to posting on site.
> Can the authenticator help me to authenticate this Balenciaga giant gold city 12 in black.
> View attachment 3634724
> View attachment 3634725
> View attachment 3634727
> View attachment 3634729
> View attachment 3634731
> View attachment 3634733


----------



## j3sim

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag


Thank you!


----------



## Chelle in Mel

peacebabe said:


> Your photos are too small to judge


Thanks for reply, here are the original size


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

I need to see CLEAR & SHARP photo of the front & back of tag and make sure it's in CORRECT angle direction



Chelle in Mel said:


> Thanks for reply, here are the original size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635020
> View attachment 3635021
> View attachment 3635023
> View attachment 3635024
> View attachment 3635026
> View attachment 3635028
> View attachment 3635029
> View attachment 3635030


----------



## mandabear

Hello,
I've been eyeing the following and would like authentication, if possible.
Item Name: *Anthracite Lambskin Leather Giant 21 Rose Gold Motorcycle City Bag (2011?)*
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenc...t-21-rose-gold-motorcycle-city-bag-78982.html
Item: 11219075

Thanks in advance!


----------



## beauxgoris

I can't see the tag - but I was leaning toward sapphire 08? Thoughts?
*Balenciaga Motocross Classic First Bag*

https://www.therealreal.com/product...alenciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-108-109


----------



## Conni618

SYDSDAD1111 said:


> Thank you for responding, every photo I try to upload states to large so I added 8 more photos to the photbucket, including every rivet on the bag and the front and back tag thanks- http://s1164.photobucket.com/user/sydsdad526/slideshow/balenciaga city bag





SYDSDAD1111 said:


> Hello new to posting on site can any body help authenticate this Balenciaga giant classic city bag in fossil grey,  bought for wife I created a photo bucket for more pics if needed, not every photo would upload here, it stated to large? Thanks
> http://s1164.photobucket.com/user/sydsdad526/slideshow/balenciaga city bag





Conni618 said:


> I know you've posted many pics, but there are a few views that would be helpful.  Need to see a clearer shot of a rivet, clearer pic of the back of the tag if possible, and a full photo of the front of the inside tag.





SYDSDAD1111 said:


> Thank you for responding, every photo I try to upload states to large so I added 8 more photos to the photbucket, including every rivet on the bag and the front and back tag thanks- http://s1164.photobucket.com/user/sydsdad526/slideshow/balenciaga city bag



These new photos help.  We have been seeing a glut of super fakes from this particular season.  I believe yours is authentic, but still see a couple of inconsistencies.  I don't believe anyone but an  obsessive authenticator would question it, but if you want to feel 100% certain, it would be a good idea to use a professional authentication service.


----------



## mandabear

Hello,
I've been eyeing the following and would like authentication, if possible.
Item Name: *Anthracite Lambskin Leather Giant 21 Rose Gold Motorcycle City Bag (2011?)*
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenc...t-21-rose-gold-motorcycle-city-bag-78982.html
Item: 11219075

Thanks in advance!

Photos attached:














Contrast adjusted for legibility:


----------



## Conni618

beauxgoris said:


> I can't see the tag - but I was leaning toward sapphire 08? Thoughts?
> *Balenciaga Motocross Classic First Bag*
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...alenciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-108-109





beauxgoris said:


> I can't see the tag - but I was leaning toward sapphire 08? Thoughts?
> 
> Can't authenticate, just guess that might be an 04 Eggplant.  Check the rivets!


----------



## Conni618

beauxgoris said:


> I can't see the tag - but I was leaning toward sapphire 08? Thoughts?
> *Balenciaga Motocross Classic First Bag*
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...alenciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-108-109


This is probably an 04 Eggplant.  Check out the rivets.


----------



## Conni618

mandabear said:


> Hello,
> I've been eyeing the following and would like authentication, if possible.
> Item Name: *Anthracite Lambskin Leather Giant 21 Rose Gold Motorcycle City Bag (2011?)*
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenc...t-21-rose-gold-motorcycle-city-bag-78982.html
> Item: 11219075
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Photos attached:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contrast adjusted for legibility:



This is authentic in my opinion.


----------



## mandabear

Conni618 said:


> This is authentic in my opinion.



Greatly appreciated!


----------



## poupre

Just received from Fashionphile ... 2005 Green Apple


----------



## mlizotteseguin

Hi I would like this bag to be authenticated ! 
I am suppose to go see it in person tonight I just want to make sure I am not wasting my time
Thanks a lot !

Item Name: Work Bag 
I have uploaded a few pictures! I am uncertain about the serial number


----------



## annamana

Hi There, I need help authenticating a Balenciaga Town bag I purchased on Tjmaxx.com.  It's a 2016 Black Town bag.













Item Name: 2016 Town


----------



## SYDSDAD1111

Conni618 said:


> These new photos help.  We have been seeing a glut of super fakes from this particular season.  I believe yours is authentic, but still see a couple of inconsistencies.  I don't believe anyone but an  obsessive authenticator would question it, but if you want to feel 100% certain, it would be a good idea to use a professional authentication service.


Thank you, so I tried Lolipuff.com to authenticate, they said quote " 1. The stud on the handle is too large in proportion to the leather part behind it. 2. The font of the main stamp is slightly off. For instance, on the third line, the N and 0 should be closer together ....so they deem it "COUNTERFIET"  they charged me 50 bucks to say that, I'm no expert, but every stud is the same size on the bag and looks consistent with others, I asked for an elaboration and they state they stay ahead of the curve of the counterfeiters by not divulging their trade secrets, is this a respectable company?


----------



## Troodis

Hello! Would like to ask help authenticating this Balenciaga. Seller is selling it low at Shoppee app since she lost the strap. She says she purchased it from Takashimaya store in Singapore. As per the seller, this is a Balenciaga Mini City with G12 hardware. 

View media item 2191
View media item 2192
View media item 2193
View media item 2194
View media item 2194
View media item 2195
View media item 2196


----------



## Conni618

SYDSDAD1111 said:


> Thank you, so I tried Lolipuff.com to authenticate, they said quote " 1. The stud on the handle is too large in proportion to the leather part behind it. 2. The font of the main stamp is slightly off. For instance, on the third line, the N and 0 should be closer together ....so they deem it "COUNTERFIET"  they charged me 50 bucks to say that, I'm no expert, but every stud is the same size on the bag and looks consistent with others, I asked for an elaboration and they state they stay ahead of the curve of the counterfeiters by not divulging their trade secrets, is this a respectable company?



I'm sorry this is happening to you. I don't know anything about those particular authenticators.  I've sent you a private message.  Counterfeiters watch this thread, or at least used to.  We stopped sharing specific details because the features mentioned would be corrected in the next batch of fakes.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Conni618

Troodis said:


> Hello! Would like to ask help authenticating this Balenciaga. Seller is selling it low at Shoppee app since she lost the strap. She says she purchased it from Takashimaya store in Singapore. As per the seller, this is a Balenciaga Mini City with G12 hardware.
> 
> View media item 2191
> View media item 2192
> View media item 2193
> View media item 2194
> View media item 2194
> View media item 2195
> View media item 2196



I'm sorry, this one is a counterfeit.


----------



## Conni618

annamana said:


> Hi There, I need help authenticating a Balenciaga Town bag I purchased on Tjmaxx.com.  It's a 2016 Black Town bag.
> 
> View attachment 3635752
> View attachment 3635753
> View attachment 3635754
> View attachment 3635755
> View attachment 3635756
> View attachment 3635757
> View attachment 3635758
> View attachment 3635759
> View attachment 3635761
> View attachment 3635762
> 
> 
> Item Name: 2016 Town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635752
> View attachment 3635753
> View attachment 3635754
> View attachment 3635755
> View attachment 3635756
> View attachment 3635757
> View attachment 3635758
> View attachment 3635759
> View attachment 3635761




This Town looks authentic to me.


----------



## Conni618

mlizotteseguin said:


> Hi I would like this bag to be authenticated !
> I am suppose to go see it in person tonight I just want to make sure I am not wasting my time
> Thanks a lot !
> 
> Item Name: Work Bag
> I have uploaded a few pictures! I am uncertain about the serial number



Would need more photos to offer an opinion.  Need, at a minimum, a closer shot of a rivet (base of handle behind a stud), clear photo of the back of the tag.


----------



## Conni618

poupre said:


> Just received from Fashionphile ... 2005 Green Apple
> 
> View attachment 3635588
> View attachment 3635588
> View attachment 3635592
> View attachment 3635588
> View attachment 3635592
> View attachment 3635593
> View attachment 3635594
> View attachment 3635597
> View attachment 3635599
> View attachment 3635600
> View attachment 3635601
> View attachment 3635602



Authentic to me.


----------



## Conni618

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Can anyone authenticate this purse for me? Thank you
> 
> View attachment 3634217
> 
> View attachment 3634221
> 
> View attachment 3634224
> 
> View attachment 3634229
> 
> View attachment 3634231
> 
> View attachment 3634232
> 
> View attachment 3634233
> 
> View attachment 3634234



I think this little coin purse was missed earlier.  It looks authentic to me.


----------



## annamana

Conni618 said:


> This Town looks authentic to me.


Thank you for your help!


----------



## poupre

Conni618 said:


> Authentic to me.


Thanks!


----------



## mlizotteseguin

Conni618 said:


> Would need more photos to offer an opinion.  Need, at a minimum, a closer shot of a rivet (base of handle behind a stud), clear photo of the back of the tag.



This is the back of the tag
I didn't get a chance to take one of the rivet
Let me know if this is enough thanks a lot for your time


----------



## Helgayoung

Hi authenticators,
You already authenticate my bag, thank you for that. But can you tell me what year is it from.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, we still need to see the rivet & the back of the tag should have "MADE IN ITALY" shown



mlizotteseguin said:


> This is the back of the tag
> I didn't get a chance to take one of the rivet
> Let me know if this is enough thanks a lot for your time


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, Can tell exactly which year. But it's between 2007 - 2010



Helgayoung said:


> Hi authenticators,
> You already authenticate my bag, thank you for that. But can you tell me what year is it from.


----------



## Helgayoung

peacebabe said:


> Hello, Can tell exactly which year. But it's between 2007 - 2010


Thank you Peacebabe for your quick response, and for looking at my bag....
 And funny because the sales lady from the shop was not sure the bag was from 2007 or from 2010


----------



## sherylin

peacebabe said:


> Need clear & sharp photos of the tag


Here's a clearer shot of the tag from seller. Thanks so much!


----------



## Troodis

Conni618 said:


> I'm sorry, this one is a counterfeit.


 Thank you so much!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Conni618 said:


> I think this little coin purse was missed earlier.  It looks authentic to me.


*peacebabe* had a look at it earlier (and luckily for me came to the same conclusion as you) so now that I'm doubly reassured by the two of you, I couldn't love this little purse any better 
Thank you *Conni*!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Conni618

sherylin said:


> Here's a clearer shot of the tag from seller. Thanks so much!
> View attachment 3636299



The imprint on this tag looks good to me, but I have a concern.  I'll PM you.


----------



## sherylin

Conni618 said:


> The imprint on this tag looks good to me, but I have a concern.  I'll PM you.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Norieyo

Hi! Can you please authenticate this Metallic City Edge Mini? Thank you!!


----------



## ksuromax

Norieyo said:


> View attachment 3637337
> View attachment 3637338
> View attachment 3637339
> View attachment 3637340
> View attachment 3637341
> View attachment 3637342
> View attachment 3637343
> View attachment 3637344
> View attachment 3637345
> View attachment 3637346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Can you please authenticate this Metallic City Edge Mini? Thank you!!


It's fake, sorry


----------



## Norieyo

ksuromax said:


> It's fake, sorry


Is it the tag and the handle? Thanks so much!!


----------



## ksuromax

Norieyo said:


> Is it the tag and the handle? Thanks so much!!


All, the tag, the font, the rivets, the bale, all is off


----------



## helenNZ

Hi there!  Just wanted to know if this was real or not?
THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!!


Item Name:
Auth BALENCIAGA The Classic City 2way Hand Bag Black Leather Vintage JT05386

Item Number:
*eBay item number:
232272705198*

Seller ID: http://stores.ebay.com/brand-jfa?_trksid=p2047675.l2563
*brand_jfa*

Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/232272705198?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## helenNZ

And while I'm at it... This one too!  Thank you!!!

Item Name:
*Authentic BALENCIAGA THE CITY Editor's 2way Hand Bag Black Leather VTG NR09068*

Item Number:
*eBay item number:
232274732408*


Seller ID: 
*brand_jfa*

Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/232274732408?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## erikaxyanes

Can someone please help me authenticate this balenciaga?


----------



## lindsey76

Could someone please authenticate this? I don't think I've seen this style before, so I don't trust it's authentic..
http://m.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-BALENCIA...ANDBAG-PURSE-/332152006101?nav=WATCHING_ENDED

Thank you !


----------



## muchstuff

lindsey76 said:


> Could someone please authenticate this? I don't think I've seen this style before, so I don't trust it's authentic..
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-BALENCIA...ANDBAG-PURSE-/332152006101?nav=WATCHING_ENDED
> 
> Thank you !


Absolutely authentic. Also not surprising that you haven't seen it before .


----------



## muchstuff

helenNZ said:


> Hi there!  Just wanted to know if this was real or not?
> THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!!
> 
> 
> Item Name:
> Auth BALENCIAGA The Classic City 2way Hand Bag Black Leather Vintage JT05386
> 
> Item Number:
> *eBay item number:
> 232272705198*
> 
> Seller ID:
> *brand_jfa*
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/232272705198?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


No red flags but missing pics of the bale, rivet and back of zipper head.


----------



## muchstuff

helenNZ said:


> And while I'm at it... This one too!  Thank you!!!
> 
> Item Name:
> *Authentic BALENCIAGA THE CITY Editor's 2way Hand Bag Black Leather VTG NR09068*
> 
> Item Number:
> *eBay item number:
> 232274732408*
> 
> 
> Seller ID:
> *brand_jfa*
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/232274732408?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks again!!!!
> Same answer as the other, looks OK from what's shown but missing a good bale pic and the back of the zipper head.


----------



## muchstuff

erikaxyanes said:


> View attachment 3638795
> View attachment 3638797
> View attachment 3638798
> View attachment 3638799
> View attachment 3638800
> View attachment 3638801
> View attachment 3638798
> View attachment 3638793
> View attachment 3638794
> View attachment 3638795
> View attachment 3638793
> View attachment 3638794
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate this balenciaga?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638793


Not authentic in my opinion.


----------



## BPC

Hi, can I please have this authenticated.  The year and the hardware have me scratching my head..
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...ambskin-leather-giant-21-silver-city-bag.html


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

BPC said:


> Hi, can I please have this authenticated.  The year and the hardware have me scratching my head..
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...ambskin-leather-giant-21-silver-city-bag.html


Authentic IMO, Yoogi's is pretty dependable. Silver G21 hardware was introduced in 07 and marine was done both 07 and 08. Why the head scratch? Am I missing something?


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


> Authentic IMO, Yoogi's is pretty dependable. Silver G21 hardware was introduced in 07 and marine was done both 07 and 08. Why the head scratch? Am I missing something?


For some reason, I thought G21 silver was introduced in S/S 2008, while G21 gold was 2007?


----------



## muchstuff

BPC said:


> For some reason, I thought G21 silver was introduced in S/S 2008, while G21 gold was 2007?


According to lovebbags both were 2007. I have an 07 mogano hobo with GSH .


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


> According to lovebbags both were 2007. I have an 07 mogano hobo with GSH .


You're absolutely right. My Mogano has GSH. I had a blonde moment.  Thanks.


----------



## muchstuff

BPC said:


> You're absolutely right. My Mogano has GSH. I had a blonde moment.  Thanks.


 Happens to me all the time!


----------



## zip808

peacebabe said:


> Hello, please post photos of rivet, back of zipper head & the clasp of strap


Please see attached photos.  I apologize as I realize the required photos needed for authenticating,
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 but the website didn't have the requested photos so I purchased item and took photos.


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



zip808 said:


> Please see attached photos.  I apologize as I realize the required photos needed for authenticating,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639500
> View attachment 3639502
> View attachment 3639503
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the website didn't have the requested photos so I purchased item and took photos.


----------



## NOLAfornow

Hello,
I'd like some help authenticating a bag I recently purchased. The leather seems suspect to me. Your expertise is enormously appreciated. Please let me know if you'd like to see more photos.

It is:
A 2014 Mini Pompon in one of the Rose colors


----------



## alexciabai

It's my first time getting a Balenciaga bag. Can anyone help me to authenticate this bag? Thank you in advance


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag 



NOLAfornow said:


> Hello,
> I'd like some help authenticating a bag I recently purchased. The leather seems suspect to me. Your expertise is enormously appreciated. Please let me know if you'd like to see more photos.
> 
> It is:
> A 2014 Mini Pompon in one of the Rose colors
> 
> View attachment 3639943
> View attachment 3639944
> View attachment 3639945
> View attachment 3639946
> View attachment 3639947
> View attachment 3639948
> View attachment 3639949
> View attachment 3639950


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please see post 4568 as an example of photos needed for authentication



alexciabai said:


> It's my first time getting a Balenciaga bag. Can anyone help me to authenticate this bag? Thank you in advance


----------



## NOLAfornow

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag


Thanks so much. The leather made me nervous. I can't believe the different between the Chevre leather from my 2007 bag and this agneau leather! Hopefully this will relax with time. Thanks again.


----------



## muchstuff

NOLAfornow said:


> Thanks so much. The leather made me nervous. I can't believe the different between the Chevre leather from my 2007 bag and this agneau leather! Hopefully this will relax with time. Thanks again.


Don't forget that the leather since 2012 has been coated with some sort of protectant at the factory. Can't say regarding the newest bags but my 2012 mini pom has the same coating. It does soften up over time but still isn't like the old chevre!


----------



## NOLAfornow

muchstuff said:


> Don't forget that the leather since 2012 has been coated with some sort of protectant at the factory. Can't say regarding the newest bags but my 2012 mini pom has the same coating. It does soften up over time but still isn't like the old chevre!


Oh, I did not know this about the coating. That is very interesting! It definitely doesn't feel as raw as the old chevre I guess you could say. Oh well, I still love it.


----------



## muchstuff

NOLAfornow said:


> Oh, I did not know this about the coating. That is very interesting! It definitely doesn't feel as raw as the old chevre I guess you could say. Oh well, I still love it.


Me too, love the style!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Gleanegles

Hi can somebody help to authenticate this Bala ?serial number 173082.200047
What have is a classic weekender with brass hardwares and tassels.Original Color was Tan been recolor to black  .sorry if I post this on the wrong site .thanks guys !Newbie ☺


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please retake all photos, making sure they are clear & sharp with correct angle & without flash reflection.



Gleanegles said:


> Hi can somebody help to authenticate this Bala ?serial number 173082.200047
> What have is a classic weekender with brass hardwares and tassels.Original Color was Tan been recolor to black  .sorry if I post this on the wrong site .thanks guys !Newbie ☺


----------



## mickey0718

Hello,
Please authenticate this for me.

Item: Balenciaga Town Metallic Edge

Thank you in advance!


----------



## alexciabai

Hi! Is authentic balenciaga zipper back like this? 





peacebabe said:


> Hello, please see post 4568 as an example of photos needed for authentication


----------



## ksuromax

alexciabai said:


> Hi! Is authentic balenciaga zipper back like this?


new bags do have B-zipper heads, but you are missing other photos, please check post 1 and uploaded needed pics for authentication (bale, rivets, tag both sides)


----------



## Gleanegles

peacebabe said:


> Hello, please retake all photos, making sure they are clear & sharp with correct angle & without flash reflection.


Sure ..hope this pictures are better.Thanks Looking for your earliest reply .Tks heaps


----------



## peacebabe

This is non authentic



Gleanegles said:


> Sure ..hope this pictures are better.Thanks Looking for your earliest reply .Tks heaps


----------



## peacebabe

Please take clear & sharp photos of the front & back of the tag. Make sure no reflection & don't bend the tag 



mickey0718 said:


> Hello,
> Please authenticate this for me.
> 
> Item: Balenciaga Town Metallic Edge
> 
> Thank you in advance!


----------



## mickey0718

Here's a clearer picture of the tag. Thank you. 


peacebabe said:


> Please take clear & sharp photos of the front & back of the tag. Make sure no reflection & don't bend the tag


----------



## mickey0718

Here's another one. Thanks a lot!  





mickey0718 said:


> Here's a clearer picture of the tag. Thank you.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine to me. No red flag 



mickey0718 said:


> Here's a clearer picture of the tag. Thank you.


----------



## mickey0718

Thank  you so much! 


peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine to me. No red flag


----------



## Mena168

Hi loves,

Can someone please authenticate this for me? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Mena168

Hi loves,

Can someone please authenticate this for me?

Thanks!!


----------



## alexciabai

Please help to authenticate this balenciaga bag, thank you


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, i need to see bigger, clear & sharp photos of the emboss. I know it's difficult, take the "MADE IN ITALY" in 1 photo, and the rest another.



Mena168 said:


> Hi loves,
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, the tag, front & back, need to be clear, sharp & every number & letter visible



alexciabai said:


> Please help to authenticate this balenciaga bag, thank you


----------



## alexciabai

Hope these are clearer 


peacebabe said:


> Hello, the tag, front & back, need to be clear, sharp & every number & letter visible


----------



## peacebabe

They are fine. No red flag  



alexciabai said:


> Hope these are clearer


----------



## alexciabai

peacebabe said:


> They are fine. No red flag


Thank you!!


----------



## bevw56

Item Name: Balenciaga Day Bag. RH
Item Number: 252821264822
Seller ID: acday89
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252821264822?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Hello
Hope everyone is having a good day.
Please can you advise on this day bag ?
Thank you


----------



## Mena168

peacebabe said:


> Hello, i need to see bigger, clear & sharp photos of the emboss. I know it's difficult, take the "MADE IN ITALY" in 1 photo, and the rest another.



I tried my best. Please let me know if it works. Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

bevw56 said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga Day Bag. RH
> Item Number: 252821264822
> Seller ID: acday89
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252821264822?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Hello
> Hope everyone is having a good day.
> Please can you advise on this day bag ?
> Thank you


Looks good IMO..were you the buyer???


----------



## peacebabe

Hello. Looks good. No red flag 



Mena168 said:


> I tried my best. Please let me know if it works. Thanks!


----------



## bevw56

No unfortunately, a friend made an offer which was accepted, I panicked when she said so said I would ask on here, she is lucky !


----------



## bevw56

No unfortunately, a friend made an offer which was accepted, I panicked when she said so said I would ask on here, she is lucky !
Thank you again for your time.


muchstuff said:


> Looks good IMO..were you the buyer???


----------



## Mena168

peacebabe said:


> Hello. Looks good. No red flag


Thank you!!


----------



## poupre

Can someone take a look at this Ebay listing?  I know it doesn't have the necessary pics to authenticate, but isn't the last pic of the tag a City tag, not a Day?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/162424066235?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

TIA!


----------



## muchstuff

Saw that one myself, not authentic.


----------



## poupre

Just received this one


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## mflowers85

Hey, guys! I'm still a little confused about how things work in this forum. But I'm trying to buy a Balenciaga bag, but I can't find this stye anywhere. I hope you can tell me if this is a real Balenciaga style and its name. Thank you! These are the only pics I have!


----------



## LostInBal

mflowers85 said:


> Hey, guys! I'm still a little confused about how things work in this forum. But I'm trying to buy a Balenciaga bag, but I can't find this stye anywhere. I hope you can tell me if this is a real Balenciaga style and its name. Thank you! These are the only pics I have!
> View attachment 3643666
> View attachment 3643667
> View attachment 3643668


Authentic.
Style: Purse
Released in 04 and discontinued in 06
This one looks 06 camel


----------



## LostInBal

poupre said:


> Just received this one
> View attachment 3643594
> View attachment 3643595
> View attachment 3643598
> View attachment 3643602
> View attachment 3643603
> View attachment 3643604
> View attachment 3643605


Authentic to me


----------



## mathilde_rnn

Hi ladies,
Can anyone help confirm authenticity for me?


----------



## HeatherL

Hello!  I'm back again with my second Balenciaga in two months.....  This is the First I got off Mercari today so these are my pics.  Please let me know if you need better or more.  Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## mflowers85

Thank you so much!!!!!



aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic.
> Style: Purse
> Released in 04 and discontinued in 06
> This one looks 06 camel


Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

peacebabe said:


> Aw...... thanks for those sweet encouragement....... You made my day !!!!
> 
> Come back again if you need more help !



Hi peacebabe 
I certainly will. Thanks to you and missfiggy. I have purchased my first 3 beautiful second hand Balenciaga bags in the last 6 months. I am so grateful to you both. I am particularly enjoying my latest purchase - the Velo blue mineral bag the past couple of weeks, I take it to work every day and use it on weekends. Its a fantastic size.  I should really stop buying anymore.... lol....


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please photo clear & clear photos of front & back of tag, rivet, back of zipper head & bale



mathilde_rnn said:


> Hi ladies,
> Can anyone help confirm authenticity for me?


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



HeatherL said:


> Hello!  I'm back again with my second Balenciaga in two months.....  This is the First I got off Mercari today so these are my pics.  Please let me know if you need better or more.  Thank you so much in advance.
> View attachment 3643857
> View attachment 3643858
> View attachment 3643859
> View attachment 3643860
> View attachment 3643861
> View attachment 3643862
> View attachment 3643864
> View attachment 3643867
> View attachment 3643868


----------



## HeatherL

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag



Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## cottoncandy101

Hi, can you please help me authenticate this bag ..and thanks in advance! 

Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA Logos The City 2Way Shoulder Hand Bag Leather Green 33P284
Item Number: 252795609944
Seller ID: boom2hanten
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/252795609944?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## mflowers85

Hey, guys! Could tou please authenticate this?

I've heard the thread on the straps should match the color perfectly and here I think it's lighter. Is that a problem? What about the serial number?

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

mathilde_rnn said:


> Hi ladies,
> Can anyone help confirm authenticity for me?


Welcome...please see the link below for a list of pics needed for authentication (sorry, the photos on the link have disappeared for some reason!).


----------



## Blue Mist

Hello,
Can you please help authenticate this?

Item Name: Louis Vuitton Monogram Zippy Wallet

Seller ID: C.N.

Link: Check out this Louis Vuitton Monogram Zippy Wallet for $180 on OfferUp.
https://offerup.com/item/detail/249530639?utm_source=sms&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=viewershare


----------



## muchstuff

Blue Mist said:


> Hello,
> Can you please help authenticate this?
> 
> Item Name: Louis Vuitton Monogram Zippy Wallet
> 
> Seller ID: C.N.
> 
> Link: Check out this Louis Vuitton Monogram Zippy Wallet for $180 on OfferUp.
> https://offerup.com/item/detail/249530639?utm_source=sms&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=viewershare
> 
> View attachment 3644694
> View attachment 3644695
> View attachment 3644696


You're on the wrong forum, this is Balenciaga .


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Blue Mist

Ops... sorry[emoji12][emoji55]


----------



## muchstuff

mflowers85 said:


> Hey, guys! Could tou please authenticate this?
> 
> I've heard the thread on the straps should match the color perfectly and here I think it's lighter. Is that a problem? What about the serial number?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3644400
> View attachment 3644401
> View attachment 3644402


Please see the link below for a list of required photos. Also, the pic of the tag back should be of the entire tag.


----------



## muchstuff

cottoncandy101 said:


> Hi, can you please help me authenticate this bag ..and thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA Logos The City 2Way Shoulder Hand Bag Leather Green 33P284
> Item Number: 252795609944
> Seller ID: boom2hanten
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/252795609944?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Please see the link below for a list of required pics. All pics need to be flat and forward-facing, close up and clear.


----------



## muchstuff

Blue Mist said:


> Ops... sorry[emoji12][emoji55]


No worries!


----------



## poupre

Another one I just received, I'd appreciate an authentication!
TIA!


----------



## mflowers85

Sorry, I don't have any more photos... 



muchstuff said:


> Please see the link below for a list of required photos. Also, the pic of the tag back should be of the entire tag.


----------



## cathead87

Hi - Could you please authenticate the bag in this listing?  Thanks! 

Item Name:  City in Rouge Cerise
Item Number:  132124262682
Seller ID:  fireyredheadboutique
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/132124262682?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Rach091

Hi, I pretty much know this can't possibly be authentic because of the price alone. Can anyone take a look?
http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/Balenciaga-Azalee-Pink-Classic-Work-Tote-Bag-RDC-5318.htm

I'm looking for a pink work bag if anyone knows where I can get an authentic bag in like new condition. Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

cathead87 said:


> Hi - Could you please authenticate the bag in this listing?  Thanks!
> 
> Item Name:  City in Rouge Cerise
> Item Number:  132124262682
> Seller ID:  fireyredheadboutique
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/132124262682?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Any chance of better pics of the front and back of the tag? The front isn't clear and the back isn't complete...


----------



## muchstuff

Rach091 said:


> Hi, I pretty much know this can't possibly be authentic because of the price alone. Can anyone take a look?
> http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/Balenciaga-Azalee-Pink-Classic-Work-Tote-Bag-RDC-5318.htm
> 
> I'm looking for a pink work bag if anyone knows where I can get an authentic bag in like new condition. Thanks!


RDC is one of the only sites I trust completely. It's authentic.


----------



## Rach091

Wow, great! Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Rach091 said:


> Wow, great! Thank you!


My pleasure, I've bought several bags from Corey at RDC. Did you know they have a layaway plan? .


----------



## poupre

Friendly bump ... I'd love to take this for a spin tonight, if it's authentic!

TIA!



poupre said:


> Another one I just received, I'd appreciate an authentication!
> TIA!
> View attachment 3644776
> View attachment 3644777
> View attachment 3644778
> View attachment 3644779
> View attachment 3644780
> View attachment 3644783
> View attachment 3644784
> View attachment 3644786


----------



## s.tighe

poupre said:


> Friendly bump ... I'd love to take this for a spin tonight, if it's authentic!
> 
> TIA!


This is authentic, spin away. (I mean, don't "spin away" but spin to your heart's content carrying this bag because it's authentic lol).


----------



## poupre

s.tighe said:


> This is authentic, spin away. (I mean, don't "spin away" but spin to your heart's content carrying this bag because it's authentic lol).



Lol ... got it!  Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## mflowers85

Hey, guys!
Is this a possible authentic format for the tag or "balenciaga.paris" should be written in a straight line and in the same size font?
Thank you!!


----------



## 4flowers

Is this a authentic ba


----------



## elisabel

Hi, can I have this authenticated?
Item name: balenciaga bag
Item number: 322459370304
Site: eBay
Seller: fairleyson10
Item link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322459370304?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## NECS

Hello! I saw a balenciaga that I really liked at TJ Maxx but I'm so nervous about fakes. It was $1299 and I only snapped a few pics of it before the sales associated started giving me looks. Would anyone who is experienced with these bags be able to tell me anything regarding authenticity. If not, no worries and thanks in advance!!!


----------



## JadedJae

Hi guys,
Would very much appreciate if i could get help with authenticating this bag:

Item name: Balenciaga Work in Rosegold HW 
Site: Carousell
Seller: sphere2love
Item link: http://carousell.com/p/80668183

Am also including more pics above, please let me know if any additional photos are required. Thanks so much!


----------



## peacebabe

The tag you posted is one of the format, BUT im not saying that it's an authentic tag.



mflowers85 said:


> Hey, guys!
> Is this a possible authentic format for the tag or "balenciaga.paris" should be written in a straight line and in the same size font?
> Thank you!!
> View attachment 3647899


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, need to see photo of rivet, back of zipper head & bale. Please take the front & back photo of the tag again. Making sure the whole tag, all numbers & letters are sharp & clearly visible/



4flowers said:


> Is this a authentic ba


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, need to see photo of front of tag, rivet, back of zipper head & bale. Making sure the whole tag, all numbers & letters are sharp & clearly visible.




NECS said:


> Hello! I saw a balenciaga that I really liked at TJ Maxx but I'm so nervous about fakes. It was $1299 and I only snapped a few pics of it before the sales associated started giving me looks. Would anyone who is experienced with these bags be able to tell me anything regarding authenticity. If not, no worries and thanks in advance!!!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, need to see photo of rivet (which is the back of the stud). And pls take sharp & clear photos of the front & back of tag again.



JadedJae said:


> View attachment 3648791
> View attachment 3648792
> View attachment 3648793
> View attachment 3648794
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> Would very much appreciate if i could get help with authenticating this bag:
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Work in Rosegold HW
> Site: Carousell
> Seller: sphere2love
> Item link: http://carousell.com/p/80668183
> 
> Am also including more pics above, please let me know if any additional photos are required. Thanks so much!


----------



## JadedJae

peacebabe said:


> Hello, need to see photo of rivet (which is the back of the stud). And pls take sharp & clear photos of the front & back of tag again.



Thanks so much peacebabe, i've decided not to take it so no worries. Thanks again for taking the time to review


----------



## crystal_carol

Hello,

Can please someone authenticate this Balenciaga:
Balenciaga City Giant 12;
Number: 2811770 1160 F535269
Link:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/368...73557952709194/?sale_post_id=1373557952709194

Thank you


----------



## 4flowers

peacebabe said:


> Hello, need to see photo of rivet, back of zipper head & bale. Please take the front & back photo of the tag again. Making sure the whole tag, all numbers & letters are sharp & clearly visible/





peacebabe said:


> Hello, need to see photo of rivet, back of zipper head & bale. Please take the front & back photo of the tag again. Making sure the whole tag, all numbers & letters are sharp & clearly visible/


----------



## 4flowers

4flowers said:


> Is this a authentic ba


----------



## cluelesshusband99

Hey - 

Can you guys tell if this Balenciaga is authentic?  Have not purchased yet so can't provide any additional pictures.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-2225-Ba...057868?hash=item1c7f7e258c:g:BCsAAOSwZQRYeEGU


----------



## mflowers85

Thank you!
I'll try to post more pics of the bag! But the tag relly got me confused at first!



peacebabe said:


> The tag you posted is one of the format, BUT im not saying that it's an authentic tag.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## fitbag

Hello! I would be really glad if someone could authenticate this bag


----------



## LostInBal

fitbag said:


> Hello! I would be really glad if someone could authenticate this bag
> 
> View attachment 3650002
> View attachment 3650003
> View attachment 3650004
> View attachment 3650005
> View attachment 3650006
> View attachment 3650007
> View attachment 3650008


Sorry, I'm afraid this one is counterfeit..


----------



## poupre

I have never seen covered hardware like this?  Is it an unusual style, or a fake?

https://www.therealreal.com/product...alenciaga-motocross-classic-covered-day-bag-1


----------



## ksuromax

poupre said:


> I have never seen covered hardware like this?  Is it an unusual style, or a fake?
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...alenciaga-motocross-classic-covered-day-bag-1


Covered hw was made at some point of time a few years ago, but these photos are not good/useful for authentication, need close and straight snaps of the rivets, zipper head, tag front and back


----------



## NECS

peacebabe said:


> Hello, need to see photo of front of tag, rivet, back of zipper head & bale. Making sure the whole tag, all numbers & letters are sharp & clearly visible.


Hi! I posted the photos you asked for! Thanks in advance! I am  concerned about the seam at the top of the handle that is on both sides of that leather patch that slides. I took a photo of each side.


----------



## Evil1310

Hi,
I am new to this site and I apologize if I have not posted correctly. Recently, my aunty passed away and in sorting out her belongings I have come across quite a few bags. I was unsure if these wear authentic. I have taken quite a few pictures of the Balenciaga that I would like authenticated if possible?
Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## gracie05

Hi,

Can anyone please authenticate this bag for me? I forgot to take a picture of the underside of the zipper, but the seller has it in their listing. 

Item: Balenciaga Mini City Amp Plate

Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-cross-body-bag-black-20731791/?tref=category


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, missing photos of rivet, back of zipper head & bale



crystal_carol said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can please someone authenticate this Balenciaga:
> Balenciaga City Giant 12;
> Number: 2811770 1160 F535269
> Link:
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/368...73557952709194/?sale_post_id=1373557952709194
> 
> Thank you


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, i can't help you if you didn't provide me will the photos i requested earlier


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



cluelesshusband99 said:


> Hey -
> 
> Can you guys tell if this Balenciaga is authentic?  Have not purchased yet so can't provide any additional pictures.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-2225-Ba...057868?hash=item1c7f7e258c:g:BCsAAOSwZQRYeEGU


----------



## peacebabe

Please post photos of rivet & bale



Evil1310 said:


> Hi,
> I am new to this site and I apologize if I have not posted correctly. Recently, my aunty passed away and in sorting out her belongings I have come across quite a few bags. I was unsure if these wear authentic. I have taken quite a few pictures of the Balenciaga that I would like authenticated if possible?
> Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine, no red flag 



gracie05 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please authenticate this bag for me? I forgot to take a picture of the underside of the zipper, but the seller has it in their listing.
> 
> Item: Balenciaga Mini City Amp Plate
> 
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-cross-body-bag-black-20731791/?tref=category
> 
> View attachment 3650857
> 
> View attachment 3650858
> 
> View attachment 3650859
> 
> View attachment 3650860
> 
> View attachment 3650863
> 
> View attachment 3650864
> 
> View attachment 3650865
> View attachment 3650866


----------



## gracie05

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine, no red flag



Thank you so much peacebabe!


----------



## Preci0usLulu214

Please help authenticate this Balenciaga ME City!! Thanks!

Item Name: Authentic NWT Balenciaga Classic Metallic Edge City Bag 
Item Number: 182476142921
Seller ID: bayauthentics
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182476142921?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## NECS

NECS said:


> Hi! I posted the photos you asked for! Thanks in advance! I am  concerned about the seam at the top of the handle that is on both sides of that leather patch that slides. I took a photo of each side.


Hi peacebabe, can you please authenticate this Bal? I added the photos you asked for. TIA!!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, pls click on my undersigned link to see exactly photos needed for authentication.



Preci0usLulu214 said:


> Please help authenticate this Balenciaga ME City!! Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic NWT Balenciaga Classic Metallic Edge City Bag
> Item Number: 182476142921
> Seller ID: bayauthentics
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182476142921?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## peacebabe

Hi NECS, im so sorry that i missed your post!

Your bag looks fine, no red flag. Are you talking about the strap instead of the handle? If you are, the long strap is ok, meant to be joined.



NECS said:


> Hi peacebabe, can you please authenticate this Bal? I added the photos you asked for. TIA!!!


----------



## Mtso82

Dear ladies
I could use your help verifying the authenticity of this Balenciaga City - very much appreciate your help!
Best regards
Teresa


----------



## Dariasnow

Hi ladies I need help with this one


----------



## NECS

peacebabe said:


> Hi NECS, im so sorry that i missed your post!
> 
> Your bag looks fine, no red flag. Are you talking about the strap instead of the handle? If you are, the long strap is ok, meant to be joined.


 Thank you so much! Yes, I was talking about the shoulder strap – there is a seam at the top of it and when you turn it over there is a seam underneath it as well, but it is about half an inch over. It doesn't exactly line up with the seam on top. I took a couple of more photos and tried to capture it. Also are the short leather zipper pulls legit? I also took a photo of the card that's in the pocket. It's missing the small controllato card but that could be because the zippers were all open and the bag was hanging practically sideways at TJ Maxx. TIA!


----------



## ksuromax

Dariasnow said:


> View attachment 3651901
> View attachment 3651902
> View attachment 3651903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I need help with this one


Sorry, it's not authentic


----------



## 4flowers

cluelesshusband99 said:


> Hey -
> 
> Can you guys tell if this Balenciaga is authentic?  Have not purchased yet so can't





peacebabe said:


> Hello, i can't help you if you didn't provide me will the photos i requested earlier





peacebabe said:


> Hello, i can't help you if you didn't provide me will the photos i requested earlier


Sorry I'm having issues figuring this out lol


----------



## kimko

Hello
Please can you help me authenicate this balenciaga?
Also what would the retail price of this bag be? 
Thank you  
View media item 2326 View media item 2325 View media item 2324 View media item 2323 View media item 2322View media item 2321


----------



## AyshaLovesLV

Hello Ladies,

I was hoping you could authenticate this black town for me:
link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ag/1249642265?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

It's a really good price, so that's what worries me. The poster doesn't have the dustbag, or 
	

		
			
		

		
	














	

		
			
		

		
	
 paper cards.


----------



## sugacookie

Hello Experts!!  Please let me know your thoughts on authenticity for this Balenciaga Tube.  Still looking for my first so any feedback is appreciated!  Thanks so much! 

Item Name:  *Balenciaga Pebbled Leather Flap Shoulder Bag*
Item Number:  N/A
Seller ID:  Tradesy
Link:  https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-shoulder-bag-black-18521587/?tref=category


----------



## cottoncandy101

Hey can someone help me authenticate this bag? that would be great..and thanks in advance 

Item Name: Auth BALENCIAGA City in White with Giant Gold Hardware
Item Number:  182502345186
Seller ID: wetkandy
Link:  http://www.ebay.ca/itm/182502345186?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## crystal_carol

peacebabe said:


> Hello, missing photos of rivet, back of zipper head & bale


Hi, I asked for the missing photos.
Thank you for your help  It is really appreciated. It would be my first Balenciaga.


----------



## Mubbe109

Hi,

I am looking to buy my first Balenziaga-bag, and I have my eye on this one from a danish re-seller website. But I would love to know if it is actually authentic so I do not waste my money on a fake bag:

Item Name: BALENCIAGA skuldertaske
Item Number: -
Seller ID: Louise-2002
Link: http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/balenciaga-skuldertaske/52227538

I would be very grateful for the help 

-Mette


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Please make sure photos are sharp & clear in correct angle.



Mtso82 said:


> Dear ladies
> I could use your help verifying the authenticity of this Balenciaga City - very much appreciate your help!
> Best regards
> Teresa


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, everything is fine. The strap, the zipper pull 



NECS said:


> Thank you so much! Yes, I was talking about the shoulder strap – there is a seam at the top of it and when you turn it over there is a seam underneath it as well, but it is about half an inch over. It doesn't exactly line up with the seam on top. I took a couple of more photos and tried to capture it. Also are the short leather zipper pulls legit? I also took a photo of the card that's in the pocket. It's missing the small controllato card but that could be because the zippers were all open and the bag was hanging practically sideways at TJ Maxx. TIA!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, you can click on my undersigned link to see what is a "rivet" photo & post yours again. The back of the tag, the last line of wordings need to be captured too.



4flowers said:


> Sorry I'm having issues figuring this out lol


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag.

As for the retail price for City, you can check out the official website :

https://www.balenciaga.com/us



kimko said:


> Hello
> Please can you help me authenicate this balenciaga?
> Also what would the retail price of this bag be?
> Thank you
> View media item 2326 View media item 2325 View media item 2324 View media item 2323 View media item 2322View media item 2321


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please post sharp & clear photos of front & back of tag again, together with rivet, zipper head, bale.

You may click on my undersigned link to see example



AyshaLovesLV said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I was hoping you could authenticate this black town for me:
> link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ag/1249642265?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> It's a really good price, so that's what worries me. The poster doesn't have the dustbag, or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652522
> View attachment 3652523
> View attachment 3652524
> View attachment 3652525
> View attachment 3652526
> View attachment 3652527
> View attachment 3652522
> View attachment 3652523
> View attachment 3652524
> View attachment 3652525
> View attachment 3652526
> View attachment 3652527
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paper cards.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, need to see photos of back of the tag as well as the word "BALENCIAGA" on the hardwear with reflection.



sugacookie said:


> Hello Experts!!  Please let me know your thoughts on authenticity for this Balenciaga Tube.  Still looking for my first so any feedback is appreciated!  Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name:  *Balenciaga Pebbled Leather Flap Shoulder Bag*
> Item Number:  N/A
> Seller ID:  Tradesy
> Link:  https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-shoulder-bag-black-18521587/?tref=category


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



cottoncandy101 said:


> Hey can someone help me authenticate this bag? that would be great..and thanks in advance
> 
> Item Name: Auth BALENCIAGA City in White with Giant Gold Hardware
> Item Number:  182502345186
> Seller ID: wetkandy
> Link:  http://www.ebay.ca/itm/182502345186?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## peacebabe

Excellent photo! Looks good. No red flag. Enjoy ! 



crystal_carol said:


> Hi, I asked for the missing photos.
> Thank you for your help  It is really appreciated. It would be my first Balenciaga.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please clink on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. For the back of the tag, "MADE IN ITALY" need to be seen



Mubbe109 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking to buy my first Balenziaga-bag, and I have my eye on this one from a danish re-seller website. But I would love to know if it is actually authentic so I do not waste my money on a fake bag:
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA skuldertaske
> Item Number: -
> Seller ID: Louise-2002
> Link: http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/balenciaga-skuldertaske/52227538
> 
> I would be very grateful for the help
> 
> -Mette


----------



## cottoncandy101

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag


thank u so much  have a great day!


----------



## sugacookie

peacebabe said:


> Hello, need to see photos of back of the tag as well as the word "BALENCIAGA" on the hardwear with reflection.



Will inquire, thanks so much!


----------



## NECS

peacebabe said:


> Hello, everything is fine. The strap, the zipper pull


 Thank you so much! I really appreciate it


----------



## kat_vil

Please help me with this bag


----------



## 4flowers

peacebabe said:


> Hello, you can click on my undersigned link to see what is a "rivet" photo & post yours again. The back of the tag, the last line of wordings need to be captured too.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please clink on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. All photos need to be clear, sharp & all letters & wordings visible




kat_vil said:


> Please help me with this bag


----------



## peacebabe

Hi, it's good now. No red flag. Enjoy!


----------



## kkviv

Hi Ladies, could anyone please authenticate this giant city for me? The pockets inside the bag seem to be in weird shape and there': even a hole in the bottom of the bigger pocket....I'm really worried now :/ sorry tht the pictures are not in a good order.
Thanks all!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Mubbe109

peacebabe said:


> Hello, please clink on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. For the back of the tag, "MADE IN ITALY" need to be seen



I asked seller about the "made in Italy", and she says it does not say that on this model?


----------



## crystal_carol

peacebabe said:


> Excellent photo! Looks good. No red flag. Enjoy !


Thank you very much


----------



## Evil1310

peacebabe said:


> Please post photos of rivet & bale


Hi,
Thanks so much for your reply, here are the requested photos☺
Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Evil1310

Evil1310 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks so much for your reply, here are the requested photos☺
> Thanks for all your help.


Here are the other images requested☺


----------



## Love10014

Hi ladies - need some assistance, zero experience with the brand and impulse bought this in the middle of a busy work week without researching (never again!) Felt and looked wrong the minute I held it and some googling + searching here brought up clear signs (front and back numbers do not match on tag, wrong zipper imprint, thin/cheap hardware on long strap).

Just wondering if you experienced B ladies can give me the other signs of it being fake, as I'd like to have my information accurate before I return/contact the seller.

Tag: N0223C - 102106 (front) 128523 3555 (back)

Thanks!


----------



## edzmaya

Hello! Would like to ask your opinion. Just to be sure. 
It's a part time.


----------



## sugacookie

See below, thanks!


----------



## sugacookie

peacebabe said:


> Hello, need to see photos of back of the tag as well as the word "BALENCIAGA" on the hardwear with reflection.



Hello Peacebabe,
Seller has added requested photos, please check out updated link, thanks so much! 
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-shoulder-bag-black-18521587/


----------



## Mtso82

Hi again
Thank you for your instructions  Please let me know if you need more pictures.


----------



## Windowshoppingfairy

Hi Ladies, do these two look authentic to you? Low to no seller rating and a bit suspicious price on the bay. Not familiar with the new metallic edge bags. Thanks!
Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/252842462229

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/262922009071


----------



## Love10014

Love10014 said:


> Hi ladies - need some assistance, zero experience with the brand and impulse bought this in the middle of a busy work week without researching (never again!) Felt and looked wrong the minute I held it and some googling + searching here brought up clear signs (front and back numbers do not match on tag, wrong zipper imprint, thin/cheap hardware on long strap).
> 
> Just wondering if you experienced B ladies can give me the other signs of it being fake, as I'd like to have my information accurate before I return/contact the seller.
> 
> Tag: N0223C - 102106 (front) 128523 3555 (back)
> 
> Thanks!



Also, any suggestions on what exactly to email the seller - seems like it's a legitimate resale/thrift situation and more likely an honest mistake but I still am having trouble writing up a message...


----------



## mmd1313

Afternoon Windowshoppingfairy
Both handbags are missing straight on & close up shots of the required pictures from the sellers.  Please see links below when you message the seller.  Once you have them, resubmit your request citing your original post & someone will help you out.


----------



## mmd1313

Afternoon Mtso82
Pictures need to be straight on, clear & close up like the examples I've have attached.  Please re-ask seller and resubmit your request & someone will get back to you


----------



## mmd1313

Afternoon Mubbe109
Not peacebabe.  Copy this picture & email the seller for the back of the serial plate.  In order to be the real deal, the seller has to show a legit front & back


----------



## mmd1313

Afternoon Evil1310
Need an absolute & straight on shot just like I attached to this message


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## mmd1313

Afternoon Love10014
Your original post #4700 & #4706
Also, any suggestions on what exactly to email the seller - seems like it's a legitimate resale/thrift situation and more likely an honest mistake but I still am having trouble writing up a message...
I'm 99.9% sure this is fake but please wait for a Veteran Authenticator to come on line & make a comment/suggestion to you.


----------



## Love10014

mmd1313 said:


> Afternoon Love10014
> Your original post #4700 & #4706
> Also, any suggestions on what exactly to email the seller - seems like it's a legitimate resale/thrift situation and more likely an honest mistake but I still am having trouble writing up a message...
> I'm 99.9% sure this is fake but please wait for a Veteran Authenticator to come on line & make a comment/suggestion to you.


Thank you mmd131 - agreed, even before I researched I could tell by the feel and overall look and that's with knowing next to nothing about B. 

Side question - was this size/color combo even made? Having a hard time finding a silver metallic in this or one size up.


----------



## ksuromax

Windowshoppingfairy said:


> Hi Ladies, do these two look authentic to you? Low to no seller rating and a bit suspicious price on the bay. Not familiar with the new metallic edge bags. Thanks!
> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/252842462229
> 
> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/262922009071


Hi, the first one is definitely not authentic, on the second one i cannot comment, not enough pics to see the detail. Post #1 has the required pics (bale, rivets, tags)


----------



## tgy1234

Hello Everyone!  Unfortunately, this has only been my second time posting in here, so I'm not sure if I'm doing this the right way, but I was wondering if I could get additional sets of eyes on this:

Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga Motorcross Giant 21 City Bag in Gris Tarmac
Link (if available): https://www.therealreal.com/product...els/balenciaga-motocross-giant-21-city-bag-83

I did not yet purchase this bag and therefore don't have any additional photos.  However, I read some pretty terrible reviews about The Real Real, so I started questioning my possible purchase.


----------



## outtacontrol

Thanks in advance for the help!
Vert Gazon GGH Day
Luxury Garage Sale


----------



## outtacontrol

I am so sorry for the large and double pics in my post. I posted from my phone. Sorry ladies!


----------



## kat_vil

http://www.ebay.com/itm/192145290119?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

(hoping this post still helps but this was the original listing for the bag - if anyone can still authenticate it, it is much appreciated, it is still in transition but will find out the real verdict once it gets to me, thanks again)


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine, no red flag. 



kkviv said:


> Hi Ladies, could anyone please authenticate this giant city for me? The pockets inside the bag seem to be in weird shape and there': even a hole in the bottom of the bigger pocket....I'm really worried now :/ sorry tht the pictures are not in a good order.
> Thanks all!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654262
> View attachment 3654247
> View attachment 3654248
> View attachment 3654246
> View attachment 3654245
> View attachment 3654243
> View attachment 3654244
> View attachment 3654237
> View attachment 3654239


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag. 



Evil1310 said:


> Here are the other images requested☺


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag. 



edzmaya said:


> Hello! Would like to ask your opinion. Just to be sure.
> It's a part time.


----------



## peacebabe

If you are the winner, i need to see sharp, clear & close up photos.

Click on my undersigned link to see exmaple photos needed



kat_vil said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/192145290119?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> (hoping this post still helps but this was the original listing for the bag - if anyone can still authenticate it, it is much appreciated, it is still in transition but will find out the real verdict once it gets to me, thanks again)


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, yes, it's non authentic



Love10014 said:


> Hi ladies - need some assistance, zero experience with the brand and impulse bought this in the middle of a busy work week without researching (never again!) Felt and looked wrong the minute I held it and some googling + searching here brought up clear signs (front and back numbers do not match on tag, wrong zipper imprint, thin/cheap hardware on long strap).
> 
> Just wondering if you experienced B ladies can give me the other signs of it being fake, as I'd like to have my information accurate before I return/contact the seller.
> 
> Tag: N0223C - 102106 (front) 128523 3555 (back)
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, cant help with those photos in listing.

Please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication



tgy1234 said:


> Hello Everyone!  Unfortunately, this has only been my second time posting in here, so I'm not sure if I'm doing this the right way, but I was wondering if I could get additional sets of eyes on this:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga Motorcross Giant 21 City Bag in Gris Tarmac
> Link (if available): https://www.therealreal.com/product...els/balenciaga-motocross-giant-21-city-bag-83
> 
> I did not yet purchase this bag and therefore don't have any additional photos.  However, I read some pretty terrible reviews about The Real Real, so I started questioning my possible purchase.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, can't read the tag at all. Need sharp & clear photos of front & back of tag, rivet & back of zipper head



outtacontrol said:


> Thanks in advance for the help!
> Vert Gazon GGH Day
> Luxury Garage Sale
> 
> View attachment 3657101
> View attachment 3657101
> View attachment 3657103
> View attachment 3657105
> View attachment 3657109
> View attachment 3657110
> View attachment 3657111
> View attachment 3657101
> View attachment 3657103
> View attachment 3657105
> View attachment 3657109
> View attachment 3657110
> View attachment 3657111


----------



## Mubbe109

Hi - these are the pictures seller sent of the tag. Are there any red flags? Auction is ending soon - so I really hope someone can help me


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, mmd1313 has showed you example of what's needed. The letters & numbers need to be clear & visible. And as i mentioned, there should be "MADE IN ITALY" at the back of the tag. It may be very near to the seam, ask seller to check on that.



mmd1313 said:


> Afternoon Mubbe109
> Not peacebabe.  Copy this picture & email the seller for the back of the serial plate.  In order to be the real deal, the seller has to show a legit front & back





Mubbe109 said:


> View attachment 3657306
> View attachment 3657307
> 
> 
> Hi - these are the pictures seller sent of the tag. Are there any red flags? Auction is ending soon - so I really hope someone can help me


----------



## Effortless Understatement

Hi!

Can someone please help authenticate this Balenciaga

Item name: Handbag handbag Women Balenciaga
Item number: 390154 AQ41G4260
Seller: Italist
Link: https://www.italist.com/en/Women/Ba...Classic-City-Tote/5711662/5881188/Balenciaga/

Thank you!


----------



## mflowers85

Hello, girls! 
Could you please authenticate this?
Is this possible for the numbers on the metal plate to fade after some years (see pics, it says N 7325 W and 115748)?


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, pls click on my undersigned link to see exact photos required for authentication



Effortless Understatement said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can someone please help authenticate this Balenciaga
> 
> Item name: Handbag handbag Women Balenciaga
> Item number: 390154 AQ41G4260
> Seller: Italist
> Link: https://www.italist.com/en/Women/Ba...Classic-City-Tote/5711662/5881188/Balenciaga/
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine, no red flag



mflowers85 said:


> Hello, girls!
> Could you please authenticate this?
> Is this possible for the numbers on the metal plate to fade after some years (see pics, it says N 7325 W and 115748)?
> 
> View attachment 3658317
> View attachment 3658318
> View attachment 3658320
> View attachment 3658321
> View attachment 3658322
> View attachment 3658323


----------



## Jooniie

Hi ladies,
Please help to authenticate this bag. The inner pocket has a zipper which is different from other papier mini which has open pocket.
Is this authentic? TIA!


----------



## yingkehu

Hi 
Can you please help me authenticate this bag? I got this from overstock.com.
This is the purchase link:
https://www.overstock.com/Clothing-...ambskin-Leather-Handbag/14370317/product.html

Please see the photos:







Thank you for your help!!


----------



## eelanax

View media item 2406View media item 2405've already recieved this item so please let me know if I should post additional photos! the only thing that is throwing me off in terms of authenticity is the fact that the inner tag is gold lettering and not embossed but I believe this style color way was not embossed. I could be wrong though!

thanks everyone!

Item Name: Authentic NWT Balenciaga Classic Metallic Edge City Bag
Item Number: 182476142921
Seller ID: bayauthentics
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182476142921?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Iamminda

Good evening lovely authenticators.
I just received this preloved Town with rose gold hardware from Tradesy and was wondering if you can please look at it.  I have 3 days to initiate a return if necessary. If you need me to provide a link or more pictures, please let me know.   It didn't come with any paper tags but since the strap is not adjustable, I am guessing it is a 2010.  Thank you for your help.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, yours is a A6 Papier. 

Im not able to help you with yours as i've not seen a 2017 A6 IRL. I don't know if that's the new feature but mine is 2016 & it's with open inner pocket



Jooniie said:


> Hi ladies,
> Please help to authenticate this bag. The inner pocket has a zipper which is different from other papier mini which has open pocket.
> Is this authentic? TIA!


----------



## peacebabe

Your photos are not good for authentication.

Kindly click on my undersigned link to see exact photos, in correct angle, needed for authentication



yingkehu said:


> Hi
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag? I got this from overstock.com.
> This is the purchase link:
> https://www.overstock.com/Clothing-...ambskin-Leather-Handbag/14370317/product.html
> 
> Please see the photos:
> View attachment 3659129
> View attachment 3659130
> View attachment 3659131
> View attachment 3659132
> View attachment 3659133
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help!!


----------



## peacebabe

Your photos are not good for authentication.

Kindly click on my undersigned link to see exact photos, in correct angle, needed for authentication





eelanax said:


> View media item 2406View media item 2405've already recieved this item so please let me know if I should post additional photos! the only thing that is throwing me off in terms of authenticity is the fact that the inner tag is gold lettering and not embossed but I believe this style color way was not embossed. I could be wrong though!
> 
> thanks everyone!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic NWT Balenciaga Classic Metallic Edge City Bag
> Item Number: 182476142921
> Seller ID: bayauthentics
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182476142921?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag. You're probably right that it's 2010



Iamminda said:


> Good evening lovely authenticators.
> I just received this preloved Town with rose gold hardware from Tradesy and was wondering if you can please look at it.  I have 3 days to initiate a return if necessary. If you need me to provide a link or more pictures, please let me know.   It didn't come with any paper tags but since the strap is not adjustable, I am guessing it is a 2010.  Thank you for your help.


----------



## eelanax

I hope these photos are more helpful! It's hard to tell in the photo but the font on the inside tag is heat stamped not painted on. Thank you again in advance!



peacebabe said:


> Your photos are not good for authentication.
> 
> Kindly click on my undersigned link to see exact photos, in correct angle, needed for authentication


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you so much for your help peacebabe!  I panicked when I first saw the smooth underside of the zipper but found a TPF thread discussing that issue.  So really appreciate your looking at this bag for me .   



peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag. You're probably right that it's 2010


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Charcharchar

Hi! Can I have this authenticated pls??

Item name: balenciaga part time
Link: http://carousell.com/p/67951002


----------



## yingkehu

View attachment 3659834


Sorry for the inconvience. Here are more photos. Thank you for your help!



peacebabe said:


> Your photos are not good for authentication.
> 
> Kindly click on my undersigned link to see exact photos, in correct angle, needed for authentication


----------



## BPC

Charcharchar said:


> Hi! Can I have this authenticated pls??
> 
> Item name: balenciaga part time
> Link: http://carousell.com/p/67951002



Mising pics required for authentication. Please read both posts in this link to see what you need 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Preci0usLulu214

Please help authenticate this purse! Thanks purse Pros!

Item Name: Balenciaga METALLIC EDGE CITY GOLD STUDS Bag
Item Number: 252842462229
Seller ID: acadiaau
Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...693d2a2&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=252846358364


----------



## eelanax

eelanax said:


> I hope these photos are more helpful! It's hard to tell in the photo but the font on the inside tag is heat stamped not painted on. Thank you again in advance!





eelanax said:


> I hope these photos are more helpful! It's hard to tell in the photo but the font on the inside tag is heat stamped not painted on. Thank you again in advance!


----------



## Alone_leaf

Please help to authenticate this. Thank you
https://poshmark.com/listing/Need-to-be-authenticated-58e834c0981829823a0135d3


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine, no red flag. The tag now is just like "ink printed". It's fine



eelanax said:


> I hope these photos are more helpful! It's hard to tell in the photo but the font on the inside tag is heat stamped not painted on. Thank you again in advance!


----------



## peacebabe

The rosegold hardware in 2010 has smooth zipper head 

And it's my pleasure to help 



Iamminda said:


> Thank you so much for your help peacebabe!  I panicked when I first saw the smooth underside of the zipper but found a TPF thread discussing that issue.  So really appreciate your looking at this bag for me .


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, can you take another photo of the front of the tag and making sure the word "PARIS" is sharp. Also the back of the tag, all wordings need to be capture. No bending of tag.

BTW, the bag is from 2014, not 2016. The paper tag does not belongs to the bag



yingkehu said:


> View attachment 3659826
> View attachment 3659827
> View attachment 3659828
> View attachment 3659829
> View attachment 3659830
> View attachment 3659831
> View attachment 3659832
> View attachment 3659833
> View attachment 3659834
> View attachment 3659835
> 
> Sorry for the inconvience. Here are more photos. Thank you for your help!


----------



## peacebabe

This is non authemtic



Preci0usLulu214 said:


> Please help authenticate this purse! Thanks purse Pros!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga METALLIC EDGE CITY GOLD STUDS Bag
> Item Number: 252842462229
> Seller ID: acadiaau
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-METALLIC-EDGE-CITY-GOLD-STUDS-Bag/252842462229?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=2&asc=40130&meid=dc84d77331d842b0a015f1c07693d2a2&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=252846358364


----------



## yingkehu

Here you go! Thank you for looking into it so carefully! I really appreciate your help. Does it have any reg flag?
	

		
			
		

		
	





peacebabe said:


> Hello, can you take another photo of the front of the tag and making sure the word "PARIS" is sharp. Also the back of the tag, all wordings need to be capture. No bending of tag.
> 
> BTW, the bag is from 2014, not 2016. The paper tag does not belongs to the bag


----------



## Riina1

Hello!
May I have this authenticated, please?
Item name: Classic mini city

https://www.designer-vintage.com/product/balenciaga-handbags-bags-74467

Your help is much appreciated!
-Riina


----------



## mmd1313

Morning Riina1 
Missing required pictures.  Please see my signature to request these pictures from the seller & resubmit your request when you get them.  Pictures need to be clear & close up


----------



## mmd1313

Charcharchar said:


> Hi! Can I have this authenticated pls??
> 
> Item name: balenciaga part time
> Link: http://carousell.com/p/67951002


Morning Charcharchar
Missing required pictures.  Please see my signature for the right pictures needed from the seller to authenticate. Once you have those, resubmit your request & someone will help you out.


----------



## tempurabits

Hi,

Please help authenticate ! Thanks. Also does anyone know what this colour is called???

Item name: Balenciaga Mini City
Item number: 252840848654
Seller: slyhc
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252840848654?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Harper66

Is anyone able to tell me if this is a genuine bag? I don't have anymore photos than this so just wondering if anyone recognises it as an actual Balenciaga style? Many thanks


----------



## Shimmerstars88

*Item Name:* Balenciaga Crossbody handbag
*Item Number*: 332173517632
*Seller ID:*roseybud273
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/332173517632
*Comments: *Dear Balenciaga authenticators,
Would you kindly please authenticate this bag? Thanks so much!


----------



## jojomococo

Hi can Someone advise if this is real? 

Balenciaga City Bag
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282418992356
The leather looks stiff as do the tassels & the internal label is making me doubt it too but I'm not an expert. Can anyone advise thanks?


----------



## jojomococo

Here's the images


----------



## adonis_asian

Please help authenticate this purse! Thanks purse Pros!

Item Name: Balenciaga City 115748 502752
Item Number: none
Seller ID:none
Link: none
http://www



hello guys please help authenticate the bag. I bought it on a second hand store and hope you can take a look.


----------



## adonis_asian

adonis_asian said:


> Please help authenticate this purse! Thanks purse Pros!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City 115748 502752
> Item Number: none
> Seller ID:none
> Link: none
> http://www
> 
> 
> 
> hello guys please help authenticate the bag. I bought it on a second hand store and hope you can take a look.


----------



## adonis_asian

adonis_asian said:


> Please help authenticate this purse! Thanks purse Pros!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City 115748 502752
> Item Number: none
> Seller ID:none
> Link: none
> http://www
> 
> 
> 
> hello guys please help authenticate the bag. I bought it on a second hand store and hope you can take a look.


----------



## adonis_asian

extra foto


----------



## sugacookie

Hello Ladies~ Please lmk your thoughts on this bag.  I am still on the hunt for my first Balenciaga and really dig this style.  thanks in advance!! 

Item Name:  Balenciaga Papier Sight Shoulder bag
Item Number:  172619659972
Seller ID:  stefaniechic_0 
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...659972?hash=item2830eefac4:g:gswAAOSwuLZY65DZ


----------



## ilovepug

Hello can anyone help to authenticate this please? Thank you so much! 

Item name: Balenciaga Giant City 21 SHW


----------



## Preci0usLulu214

peacebabe said:


> This is non authemtic


Thanks peacebabe!


----------



## helena99

Hi!  I bought this First Bag in Metallic Pink from ebay and would like to confirm its authenticity.  The craftsmanship is impeccable, but I wonder about the following:

1.  The whipstitches material looks like a thick cotton rope and not leather/suede (I have seen this kind of rope in bbags in Neiman Marcus though, so I am not sure if this is common).
2.  The metal plate has the alphabet (which I understand to be the season and year) as L, which means S/S 2012.  However, when I did some research, it seems like metallic pink was made in 2005 and not 2012.
3.  The zipper to the main compartment does not extend past the end of the purse and has only 1 zipper instead of 2 (I saw city bags having 2 zipper pulls, and the zipper is long - if you pull it out, it extends beyond the width of the bag and can hang outside of the bag).  The zipper on this bag is all "hidden" inside the bag.  Is this common in First Bags?

Additionally, I tried sniffing the bag to make sure it's leather.  It feels supple like all other bbags, but instead of smelling like leather, it smells of a damp basement.  If the bag had been stored for a long time in a damp basement, should the basement smell cover the leather smell?

I took these pictures myself, as the pictures on the listing by the seller were not clear and complete. Many thanks for helping out!!!


----------



## blu_77

Hi. Can you please help authenticate.

Item: Balenciaga envelope clutch GSH 2007


----------



## blu_77

Continued


----------



## emmapreloved

Hi! Can you please help me authenticate this one too.

Balenciaga Part Time


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## chirashisushi

Hello, please help me authenticate this Balenciaga Giant with covered hardware. It's looks like it's been used a lot, but leather smells fine. Thank you.

View attachment 3663823


----------



## Riina1

mmd1313 said:


> Morning Riina1
> Missing required pictures.  Please see my signature to request these pictures from the seller & resubmit your request when you get them.  Pictures need to be clear & close up


----------



## Riina1

Hello! May I have this authenticated, please?
Model name: Classic mini city
https://www.designer-vintage.com/product/balenciaga-handbags-bags-74467

The seller found hard to get a good picture of the inside tag but based on this "evidence" can you say anything?

Thank you very much!
Riina


----------



## mmd1313

Morning Riina1
These pictures really don't help.  Pictures need to be in focus, straight on & close up like my example to be authenticated by the ladies here.


----------



## Nadinestamaria8

Hi can i please have this authenticated ☺️
Balenciaga Classic City in powder blue

Thank you in advance


----------



## chirashisushi

Hello, help please. Here's the additional photo set for authentication. Thank you!




















chirashisushi said:


> Hello, please help me authenticate this Balenciaga Giant with covered hardware. It's looks like it's been used a lot, but leather smells fine. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 3663823
> View attachment 3663827
> View attachment 3663828
> View attachment 3663829
> View attachment 3663830
> View attachment 3663831
> View attachment 3663832
> View attachment 3663833
> View attachment 3663834
> View attachment 3663836


----------



## ksuromax

chirashisushi said:


> Hello, help please. Here's the additional photo set for authentication. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3664011
> View attachment 3664012
> View attachment 3664013
> View attachment 3664015
> View attachment 3664016
> View attachment 3664017
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664011
> View attachment 3664012
> View attachment 3664013
> View attachment 3664015
> View attachment 3664016
> View attachment 3664017


It's not authentic, sorry


----------



## chirashisushi

Thank you.


----------



## ksuromax

All markers are off actually, rivets, bale, font, stamp, hook loops...


LoveThatBagCa said:


> I'd say inauthentic  The dots on the 'i' of 'made in Italy' aren't separate enough. The bale also looks a bit off.


----------



## elyfrancy

Hello there!i'm new here, i need your help pleaseeeee 
is this bag real or fake?
Item Name: balenciaga first classic
Item Number: 103208 - 213048
Seller ID:
Link: https://www.depop.com/fashionist17/fashionist17-vendo-balenciaga-first-color-magenta
https://www.depop.com/fashionist17/fashionist17-foto-aggiuntive-balenciaga-first

the price is very low but the bag is very used too and the seller said since it's that old the metallic tag got lost, that's why there are no pics of that. anyway vintage (also veeery vintage) is okay for me, but fake is not 
if you can help i would really appreciate that   
kisses from Venice
elisa francesca


----------



## lindsey76

Hi I would like this authenticated please thank you!

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Ch...ty-quot-Bag-/272622928626?txnId=1800793205017


----------



## elyfrancy

elyfrancy said:


> Hello there!i'm new here, i need your help pleaseeeee
> is this bag real or fake?
> Item Name: balenciaga first classic
> Item Number: 103208 - 213048
> Seller ID:
> Link: https://www.depop.com/fashionist17/fashionist17-vendo-balenciaga-first-color-magenta
> https://www.depop.com/fashionist17/fashionist17-foto-aggiuntive-balenciaga-first
> 
> the price is very low but the bag is very used too and the seller said since it's that old the metallic tag got lost, that's why there are no pics of that. anyway vintage (also veeery vintage) is okay for me, but fake is not
> if you can help i would really appreciate that
> kisses from Venice
> elisa francesca
> 
> View attachment 3664056
> View attachment 3664057


Anyone pleaseeeee...i would be really grateful


----------



## michellechinwen21

Hello can someone help me authenticate this Balenciaga?
Item Name: Balenciaga Classic City in Pink
Item Number: 115748
Seller ID: ssecondhand_finds
Link: https://carousell.com/p/authentic-b...&t=2017-03-24%2001%3A57%3A54.544164%2B00%3A00

Seller sent me some pictures thru PM. Thanks so much.


----------



## elyfrancy

hello there! is this bag authentic?
thank you so much for your help  (i really want a balenciaga but i don't know which one is original!)
https://www.depop.com/queeng/queeng-vendo-balenciaga-city-nano-in


----------



## sunshine137

I know theRealReal is supposed to be authentic, but does this look right? The grenat leather looks different from other ones I've see on this forum of that color.

https://www.therealreal.com/product...els/balenciaga-motocross-giant-12-city-bag-84


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## pusheenlam

Hi,

I was wondering if I could get this Balenciaga authenticated (: Thank you so much!!

Item name: Balenciaga Classic Metallic Edge City

I've attached some close up pictures for reference! The number at the back of the tag reads: 390154.1000.E.525040

I forgot to include a picture of the zipper but it reads "B" rather than the Lampo zipper that tends to be used? The bag was supposedly purchased by its original owner in 2015 so I'm not sure if any manufacturing procedures have been changed. Thank you once again!!


----------



## chowlover2

sunshine137 said:


> I know theRealReal is supposed to be authentic, but does this look right? The grenat leather looks different from other ones I've see on this forum of that color.
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...els/balenciaga-motocross-giant-12-city-bag-84


It's not Grenat, I believe it is the 2012 Hamilton leather. I have both bags and the leather on both divine ( the Grenat is like a baby's bottom ) but very different. I am not an authenticator, so I will defer to someone who knows for sure.


----------



## ksuromax

chowlover2 said:


> It's not Grenat, I believe it is the 2012 Hamilton leather. I have both bags and the leather on both divine ( the Grenat is like a baby's bottom ) but very different. I am not an authenticator, so I will defer to someone who knows for sure.


+1


----------



## ksuromax

pusheenlam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if I could get this Balenciaga authenticated (: Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Classic Metallic Edge City
> 
> I've attached some close up pictures for reference! The number at the back of the tag reads: 390154.1000.E.525040
> 
> I forgot to include a picture of the zipper but it reads "B" rather than the Lampo zipper that tends to be used? The bag was supposedly purchased by its original owner in 2015 so I'm not sure if any manufacturing procedures have been changed. Thank you once again!!
> 
> View attachment 3665849
> View attachment 3665850
> View attachment 3665851
> View attachment 3665852
> View attachment 3665853
> View attachment 3665854
> View attachment 3665855
> View attachment 3665856
> View attachment 3665857
> View attachment 3665858


It looks consistent with recently produced bags, i see no worrying signs, but you might like to wait for authenticators to confirm it.


----------



## elyfrancy

elyfrancy said:


> Hello there!i'm new here, i need your help pleaseeeee
> is this bag real or fake?
> Item Name: balenciaga first classic
> Item Number: 103208 - 213048
> Seller ID:
> Link: https://www.depop.com/fashionist17/fashionist17-vendo-balenciaga-first-color-magenta
> https://www.depop.com/fashionist17/fashionist17-foto-aggiuntive-balenciaga-first
> 
> the price is very low but the bag is very used too and the seller said since it's that old the metallic tag got lost, that's why there are no pics of that. anyway vintage (also veeery vintage) is okay for me, but fake is not
> if you can help i would really appreciate that
> kisses from Venice
> elisa francesca
> 
> View attachment 3664056
> View attachment 3664057


Hi!anyone can help me please?thank u so much


----------



## ksuromax

elyfrancy said:


> Hi!anyone can help me please?thank u so much


hi, one link doesn't work, another shows the photos which are totally not useful for authentication
can you ask the Seller to provide good, clear shots of the rivets (back side of the studs on the handle), bale, leather/metal tag back and front and clear close up of the zipper head back?


----------



## cottoncandy101

hi can you please help me authenticate this bag...and thanks in advance 

Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Giant Town Leather Crossbody / Handbag
Item Number: 172592705765
Seller ID: celebags.theshop
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/172592705765?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## elyfrancy

ksuromax said:


> hi, one link doesn't work, another shows the photos which are totally not useful for authentication
> can you ask the Seller to provide good, clear shots of the rivets (back side of the studs on the handle), bale, leather/metal tag back and front and clear close up of the zipper head back?



hi!thank u soooo much for answering  

https://www.depop.com/fashionist17/fashionist17-vendo-balenciaga-first-color-magenta
i post the link again hope it's working, and these are the pics i have. the front metal tag got lost said the seller, that's why we do not have any pics of it. i'm askin the seller right now for the rivets close up


----------



## helena99

Hi - just bumping this to see if someone can help look at it.  Thanks!  



helena99 said:


> Hi!  I bought this First Bag in Metallic Pink from ebay and would like to confirm its authenticity.  The craftsmanship is impeccable, but I wonder about the following:
> 
> 1.  The whipstitches material looks like a thick cotton rope and not leather/suede (I have seen this kind of rope in bbags in Neiman Marcus though, so I am not sure if this is common).
> 2.  The metal plate has the alphabet (which I understand to be the season and year) as L, which means S/S 2012.  However, when I did some research, it seems like metallic pink was made in 2005 and not 2012.
> 3.  The zipper to the main compartment does not extend past the end of the purse and has only 1 zipper instead of 2 (I saw city bags having 2 zipper pulls, and the zipper is long - if you pull it out, it extends beyond the width of the bag and can hang outside of the bag).  The zipper on this bag is all "hidden" inside the bag.  Is this common in First Bags?
> 
> Additionally, I tried sniffing the bag to make sure it's leather.  It feels supple like all other bbags, but instead of smelling like leather, it smells of a damp basement.  If the bag had been stored for a long time in a damp basement, should the basement smell cover the leather smell?
> 
> I took these pictures myself, as the pictures on the listing by the seller were not clear and complete. Many thanks for helping out!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3663309
> View attachment 3663310
> View attachment 3663311
> View attachment 3663312
> View attachment 3663315
> View attachment 3663316
> View attachment 3663317
> View attachment 3663318
> 
> 
> View attachment 3663309


----------



## elyfrancy

this colour is amazing 


helena99 said:


> Hi - just bumping this to see if someone can help look at it.  Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

elyfrancy said:


> hi!thank u soooo much for answering
> 
> https://www.depop.com/fashionist17/fashionist17-vendo-balenciaga-first-color-magenta
> i post the link again hope it's working, and these are the pics i have. the front metal tag got lost said the seller, that's why we do not have any pics of it. i'm askin the seller right now for the rivets close up
> 
> View attachment 3666158
> View attachment 3666159
> View attachment 3666160


maybe it's not my business, but are sure you really want this bag? 
without commenting on authenticity at this point, i clearly see that it's very well used, condition is very worn and you might have problems with peeling and cracking leather, let alone the darkened handles. 
If you can wait a bit and keep watching out you will find another one, within or very close to this price range, but with a lot more life left in it 
not that i am lecturing you, but just my humble opinion.


----------



## elyfrancy

thank u for your advice! i really appreciate it 
i know it's very used, you're right, i was just attracted by the low price, i admit it...if it was authentic maybe it's worthwhile, i'm still thinking, but if is not of course i would never ever buy it!
that's why i asked your help!if you think is authentic i would make a thought 

ely


----------



## elyfrancy

ksuromax said:


> maybe it's not my business, but are sure you really want this bag?
> without commenting on authenticity at this point, i clearly see that it's very well used, condition is very worn and you might have problems with peeling and cracking leather, let alone the darkened handles.
> If you can wait a bit and keep watching out you will find another one, within or very close to this price range, but with a lot more life left in it
> not that i am lecturing you, but just my humble opinion.


thank u for your advice! i really appreciate it 
i know it's very used, you're right, i was just attracted by the low price, i admit it...if it was authentic maybe it's worthwhile, i'm still thinking, but if is not of course i would never ever buy it!
that's why i asked your help!if you think is authentic i would make a thought 

ely


----------



## ksuromax

elyfrancy said:


> thank u for your advice! i really appreciate it
> i know it's very used, you're right, i was just attracted by the low price, i admit it...if it was authentic maybe it's worthwhile, i'm still thinking, but if is not of course i would never ever buy it!
> that's why i asked your help!if you think is authentic i would make a thought
> 
> ely


well, to say that with confidence we need to get the required photos  
wishing you to take a wise decision, this is not the only one that sells at a steal


----------



## michellechinwen21

michellechinwen21 said:


> Hello can someone help me authenticate this Balenciaga?
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic City in Pink
> Item Number: 115748
> Seller ID: ssecondhand_finds
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/authentic-balenciaga-classic-city-in-pink-92975511/?ref=search&ref_query=balenciaga classic city&ref_page=2&ref_t=2017-03-24 01:57:54.544164+00:00&ref_rank=36&ref_referrer=/search/products?query=balenciaga%20classic%20city&page=2&t=2017-03-24%2001%3A57%3A54.544164%2B00%3A00
> 
> Seller sent me some pictures thru PM. Thanks so much.
> 
> View attachment 3665300
> View attachment 3665301
> View attachment 3665302
> View attachment 3665303
> View attachment 3665304
> View attachment 3665305
> View attachment 3665306



Hi @ksuromax would you be able to share your opinion on this bag? Thanks so much


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## mmd1313

Hello can someone help me authenticate this Balenciaga?
Item Name: Balenciaga Classic City in Pink
Item Number: 115748
Seller ID: ssecondhand_finds
Link: https://carousell.com/p/authentic-balenciaga-classic-city-in-pink-92975511/?ref=search&ref_query=balenciaga classic city&ref_page=2&ref_t=2017-03-24 01:57:54.544164+00:00&ref_rank=36&ref_referrer=/search/products?query=balenciaga%20classic%20city&page=2&t=2017-03-24%2001%3A57%3A54.544164%2B00%3A00

Seller sent me some pictures thru PM. Thanks so much.

View attachment 3665300 View attachment 3665301 View attachment 3665302 View attachment 3665303 View attachment 3665304 View attachment 3665305 View attachment 3665306

Morning michellechinwen21
Please see my signature link for the required pictures needed to authenticate from the seller.  Once you get these someone will help you out


----------



## ksuromax

michellechinwen21 said:


> Hi @ksuromax would you be able to share your opinion on this bag? Thanks so much


in the listing they look like 2 totally different bags
in the additional photos i don't see the markers, sorry, i cannot comment on this, 
but i suggest you ask the seller to take good close up shots of the bale and rivets and someone will help to find the truth


----------



## 2cello

Hello,

Could someone help authenticate this bag?

https://www.bonanza.com/listings/New-1745-Balenciaga-First-Arena-Leather-Tan-Giant-12-Bag/457443592


























I've asked for a close up on the bale and rivets too, but thought I'd post these now,  just in case there is a red flag already noticeable in the above pics.

Thank you very much!


----------



## michellechinwen21

ksuromax said:


> in the listing they look like 2 totally different bags
> in the additional photos i don't see the markers, sorry, i cannot comment on this,
> but i suggest you ask the seller to take good close up shots of the bale and rivets and someone will help to find the truth



Thank you @ksuromax I'll get some more close up pictures.


----------



## 2cello

Here are additional pics referenced in post 4804 above.


----------



## ksuromax

2cello said:


> Here are additional pics referenced in post 4804 above.


Imho, well legit Beige Nougatine from FW 2013


----------



## 2cello

ksuromax said:


> Imho, well legit Beige Nougatine from FW 2013



Thank you much!


----------



## ksuromax

2cello said:


> Thank you much!


My pleasure to be of help


----------



## michellechinwen21

mmd1313 said:


> Hello can someone help me authenticate this Balenciaga?
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic City in Pink
> Item Number: 115748
> Seller ID: ssecondhand_finds
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/authentic-balenciaga-classic-city-in-pink-92975511/?ref=search&ref_query=balenciaga classic city&ref_page=2&ref_t=2017-03-24 01:57:54.544164+00:00&ref_rank=36&ref_referrer=/search/products?query=balenciaga%20classic%20city&page=2&t=2017-03-24%2001%3A57%3A54.544164%2B00%3A00
> 
> Seller sent me some pictures thru PM. Thanks so much.
> 
> View attachment 3665300 View attachment 3665301 View attachment 3665302 View attachment 3665303 View attachment 3665304 View attachment 3665305 View attachment 3665306
> 
> Morning michellechinwen21
> Please see my signature link for the required pictures needed to authenticate from the seller.  Once you get these someone will help you out



Thanks @mmd1313 & @ksuromax - i will get more pictures


----------



## cottoncandy101

cottoncandy101 said:


> hi can you please help me authenticate this bag...and thanks in advance
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Giant Town Leather Crossbody / Handbag
> Item Number: 172592705765
> Seller ID: celebags.theshop
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/172592705765?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Hey, I'm not sure if my post got lost in translation but if someone can help me because i want to purchase the item today!  thank you


----------



## ksuromax

cottoncandy101 said:


> Hey, I'm not sure if my post got lost in translation but if someone can help me because i want to purchase the item today!  thank you


Can you ask for a picture of the bale and rivet? Good clear close up shot, same as in post #4806 above


----------



## michellechinwen21

michellechinwen21 said:


> Thanks @mmd1313 & @ksuromax - i will get more pictures



Hi @ksuromax @mmd1313 some additional photos. Appreciate your advice 
..


----------



## ksuromax

michellechinwen21 said:


> Hi @ksuromax @mmd1313 some additional photos. Appreciate your advice
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666968
> View attachment 3666969
> View attachment 3666970
> View attachment 3666971
> View attachment 3666972


Hi, i am not a professional authenticator, but i am a huge fan and own many Bal bags, that's why i know a lot about them, but not all 
i am trying to help while authenticators are not online, but i comment only on the items i am 101%
basis my experience and knowledge i tend to say that your bag is fine, i don't see any worrying signs, but if you can wait or don't trust the seller, i'd suggest you wait for a second opinion, better safe than sorry


----------



## sugacookie

Hello!  I really like this bag so hoping it come Hi of be my first Balenciaga!  Please let me know your thoughts on authencity.  Thanks so much! 

Item Name: balenciaga papier sight shoulder bag
Item Number: 172622463935
Seller ID: stefanie_chic8
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...463935?hash=item283119c3bf:g:gswAAOSwuLZY65DZ


----------



## Choupinetteski77

Hello! Could you help me to authentify this Balenciaga bag please?

Item name : Balenciaga city 

You can see pictures below. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## mflowers85

Hey, ladies!
Could you give me a hand and authenticate this, please?
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Tosa22

Hello! I am hoping that someone could help me authenticate this bag. I am not as familiar with Balenciaga as other brands, so I appreciate the help!

Item: Balenciaga classic first (I think)


----------



## sugacookie

I've been looking everywhere for this bag and hope it's authentic!  Please lmk your thoughts.  Thanks so much!  

Item Name: Balenciaga* Pebbled** Leather Flap Shoulder Bag*
Item #: 18521587
Seller: Abbey R
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenc...source=crt&utm_campaign=d&utm_content=display


----------



## ksuromax

Tosa22 said:


> Hello! I am hoping that someone could help me authenticate this bag. I am not as familiar with Balenciaga as other brands, so I appreciate the help!
> 
> Item: Balenciaga classic first (I think)


As i said earlier, i am not a professional authenticator, but i see some inconsistencies and would tend to say it's not legit. 
If you can wait till our gurus will come online, please, feel free to wait, right now i would recommend to avoid this bag.


----------



## Tosa22

ksuromax said:


> As i said earlier, i am not a professional authenticator, but i see some inconsistencies and would tend to say it's not legit.
> If you can wait till our gurus will come online, please, feel free to wait, right now i would recommend to avoid this bag.


Thanks for taking a look and for your recommendation. I can also wait for the gurus too.


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine, no red flag 



sugacookie said:


> I've been looking everywhere for this bag and hope it's authentic!  Please lmk your thoughts.  Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga* Pebbled** Leather Flap Shoulder Bag*
> Item #: 18521587
> Seller: Abbey R
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenc...source=crt&utm_campaign=d&utm_content=display


----------



## peacebabe

Its non authentic. Pls avoid



Tosa22 said:


> Hello! I am hoping that someone could help me authenticate this bag. I am not as familiar with Balenciaga as other brands, so I appreciate the help!
> 
> Item: Balenciaga classic first (I think)


----------



## peacebabe

Pls post close up, sharp & clear photos of the front & back of tag. Also another photo of the bale, showing the pointed angle of the twist



mflowers85 said:


> Hey, ladies!
> Could you give me a hand and authenticate this, please?
> Thanks a bunch!
> View attachment 3667405
> View attachment 3667406
> View attachment 3667407
> View attachment 3667408
> View attachment 3667409
> View attachment 3667410


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine, no red flag  



Choupinetteski77 said:


> Hello! Could you help me to authentify this Balenciaga bag please?
> 
> Item name : Balenciaga city
> 
> You can see pictures below. Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3667356
> View attachment 3667357
> View attachment 3667358
> View attachment 3667359
> View attachment 3667360
> View attachment 3667361
> View attachment 3667362


----------



## peacebabe

Can u post close up photos of front & back of the tag



michellechinwen21 said:


> Hi @ksuromax @mmd1313 some additional photos. Appreciate your advice
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666968
> View attachment 3666969
> View attachment 3666970
> View attachment 3666971
> View attachment 3666972


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine, no red flag  



sugacookie said:


> Hello!  I really like this bag so hoping it come Hi of be my first Balenciaga!  Please let me know your thoughts on authencity.  Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name: balenciaga papier sight shoulder bag
> Item Number: 172622463935
> Seller ID: stefanie_chic8
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...463935?hash=item283119c3bf:g:gswAAOSwuLZY65DZ


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, your photos are no good for authentication. Pls click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication, making sure it's visible 



pusheenlam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if I could get this Balenciaga authenticated (: Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Classic Metallic Edge City
> 
> I've attached some close up pictures for reference! The number at the back of the tag reads: 390154.1000.E.525040
> 
> I forgot to include a picture of the zipper but it reads "B" rather than the Lampo zipper that tends to be used? The bag was supposedly purchased by its original owner in 2015 so I'm not sure if any manufacturing procedures have been changed. Thank you once again!!
> 
> View attachment 3665849
> View attachment 3665850
> View attachment 3665851
> View attachment 3665852
> View attachment 3665853
> View attachment 3665854
> View attachment 3665855
> View attachment 3665856
> View attachment 3665857
> View attachment 3665858


----------



## peacebabe

This is non authentic



chirashisushi said:


> Hello, please help me authenticate this Balenciaga Giant with covered hardware. It's looks like it's been used a lot, but leather smells fine. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 3663823
> View attachment 3663827
> View attachment 3663828
> View attachment 3663829
> View attachment 3663830
> View attachment 3663831
> View attachment 3663832
> View attachment 3663833
> View attachment 3663834
> View attachment 3663836


----------



## peacebabe

If your are the winner, post photos of rivet, back of zipper head & bale



lindsey76 said:


> Hi I would like this authenticated please thank you!
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Ch...ty-quot-Bag-/272622928626?txnId=1800793205017


----------



## pusheenlam

Hi, would these pictures help?
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3668472
View attachment 3668473
View attachment 3668474
View attachment 3668475
View attachment 3668476
View attachment 3668477
View attachment 3668478
View attachment 3668479
View attachment 3668480


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Choupinetteski77

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine, no red flag



Thanks a lot!


----------



## Tosa22

peacebabe said:


> Its non authentic. Pls avoid


Thanks peacebabe! I appreciate the help!


----------



## sugacookie

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine, no red flag


Thank you, thank you peacebabe, just purchased!!  I'm unfamiliar w/Balenciaga so I'm nervous and excited the same time.  Thanks so much, your assistance means alot!!


----------



## sugacookie

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine, no red flag



Peacebabe,
I noticed the interior namestamp logo and serial code number is slightly different (font style) from another tube S I came across.  Are the different variations common with this brand?  Sorry, I'm not familiar so wanted to confirm...  Not sure if the original link is included in this message so here it is:  

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenc...source=crt&utm_campaign=d&utm_content=display

Thanks again!


----------



## adonis_asian

Hello can someone help me authenticate this Balenciaga? 

Item Name: Balenciaga Classic City 
Item Number: none
Seller ID: none

I bought it in a second hand store. I attached some photos. Please help guys.


----------



## Dlcxx123

Hi there, 
Can someone please help me authenticate the purse below and also suggest whether this is a good value or not? 

Thank you! 

Item name: Balenciaga City Rose Berlingot
Item number:?
Seller id: apple
Link:
http://m.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Auth-2015...3A7063edef15b0a6a4a6a82660fff7f560%7Ciid%3A19


----------



## michellechinwen21

peacebabe said:


> Can u post close up photos of front & back of the tag



Hi @peacebabe, here you go. Thanks alot for this


----------



## Corygal

Could anyone help with this baby? I'm worried about the inside tag, pic to follow, unless you experts can see anything else immediately wrong.


----------



## Corygal

see what i mean?


----------



## Dlcxx123

These were the only photos available of the tag, should I request more? Thank you!


----------



## LostInBal

Corygal said:


> see what i mean?


This one is counterfeit,  sorry.


----------



## Alone_leaf

Alone_leaf said:


> Please help to authenticate this. Thank you
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Need-to-be-authenticated-58e834c0981829823a0135d3


 Hi peacebabe, can you take a look at this please?


----------



## Suburbangirl

Hello
Looking to buy a luscious Velo!!
So grateful for your advice.
Please let me know if I need more photos
Thank you!! Suzanne

Balenciaga Velo Bag in Anthracite Colour
Seller ID  - ytjhia86
Link (ebay) http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Balencia...198129?hash=item1a294f1471:g:YWkAAOSwEzxYcMoo
eBay item number:
112362198129


----------



## Suburbangirl

Can you please look at this one? I hope I have all the photos for this one after asking the seller for more photos.
Item - BALENCIAGA Black Lamb Leather Classic Velo Crossbody/Tote Handbag/ Silver HRWE
Seller guccigirl1016
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262899904595?ul_noapp=true
eBay item number:
262899904595

More photos:


----------



## Suburbangirl

Hello another of the label. Thank you
Item - BALENCIAGA Black Lamb Leather Classic Velo Crossbody/Tote Handbag/ Silver HRWE
Seller guccigirl1016
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262899904595?ul_noapp=true
eBay item number:
262899904595


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## latetothe game

please authenticate this bag for me.Thank You very much for your time.
Ebay: 172622309509


----------



## cottoncandy101

ksuromax said:


> Can you ask for a picture of the bale and rivet? Good clear close up shot, same as in post #4806 above







hey it took a while for the seller to get back to me because of easter i guess. hope this helps! and thanks once again


----------



## ksuromax

cottoncandy101 said:


> View attachment 3670160
> View attachment 3670161
> 
> 
> hey it took a while for the seller to get back to me because of easter i guess. hope this helps! and thanks once again


Looks like a well used Rose Bonbon from 2013, imo


----------



## Shimmerstars88

*Item Name:* AUTH Balenciaga classic motorcycle bag purple _(as per listing)_
*Item Number:*262932024393
*Seller ID: *senyangwei
*Link*: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262932024393
*Comments:* Dear Balenciaga Authenticators,
Would you please kindly help authenticate this bag? Thanks so much!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

May I have an authentication on this Town, many thanks  

Item Name:  Authentic BALENCIAGA Town Crossbody Handbag Bag Gris Poivre Grey Giant Silver HW
Item Number:  252832151646
Seller ID:  retale_therapy
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/252832151646?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649


----------



## ksuromax

Shimmerstars88 said:


> *Item Name:* AUTH Balenciaga classic motorcycle bag purple _(as per listing)_
> *Item Number:*262932024393
> *Seller ID: *senyangwei
> *Link*: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262932024393
> *Comments:* Dear Balenciaga Authenticators,
> Would you please kindly help authenticate this bag? Thanks so much!


Hi, it's not authentic, sorry


----------



## Shimmerstars88

ksuromax said:


> Hi, it's not authentic, sorry



Dear ksuromax,
Thank you for your quick reply and authenticating this Bal. Dont be silly in saying 'Sorry'! 
You've been a great help and saved me from wasting $$ on a fake bag! 
I need to thank you for your kind help! Many many thanks ksuromax!


----------



## ksuromax

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Dear ksuromax,
> Thank you for your quick reply and authenticating this Bal. Dont be silly in saying 'Sorry'!
> You've been a great help and saved me from wasting $$ on a fake bag!
> I need to thank you for your kind help! Many many thanks ksuromax!


I am pleased to be of help


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> May I have an authentication on this Town, many thanks
> 
> Item Name:  Authentic BALENCIAGA Town Crossbody Handbag Bag Gris Poivre Grey Giant Silver HW
> Item Number:  252832151646
> Seller ID:  retale_therapy
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/252832151646?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649


Photos are not good enough for authentication
need clear and good close up shots of the bale, rivets, tag back


----------



## cottoncandy101

ksuromax said:


> Looks like a well used Rose Bonbon from 2013, imo


thanks for ur help and honesty


----------



## ksuromax

cottoncandy101 said:


> thanks for ur help and honesty


my pleasure to be of help


----------



## Camillala

Just bought this Balanciaga. 
I'm not sure if it's real or fake. Please help me out. 
Tell me if you need more pictures to determine.


----------



## Suburbangirl

Hello 
Among many others I am very grateful for the time the authenticators offer and devote to the readers of this forum. Can I please ask if my posts (on the weekend) need more information? I am new'ish to this and really want to do the right thing. Please know I am not being '"pushy" just wanting to know if I have missed something?
Once again- thank you!!
Suzanne


----------



## LostInBal

Camillala said:


> Just bought this Balanciaga.
> I'm not sure if it's real or fake. Please help me out.
> Tell me if you need more pictures to determine.


Authentic!


----------



## Lore lo

Hello
Could you please help me to authenticate this Balenciaga ? Here is some photos.
Thank you so much !


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## piosavsfan

Lore lo said:


> View attachment 3671503
> View attachment 3671504
> View attachment 3671505
> View attachment 3671506
> View attachment 3671507
> View attachment 3671508
> View attachment 3671510
> View attachment 3671502
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> Could you please help me to authenticate this Balenciaga ? Here is some photos.
> Thank you so much !


This is not authentic.


----------



## Lore lo

Thanks you so much piosavsfan


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Photos are not good enough for authentication
> need clear and good close up shots of the bale, rivets, tag back



Many thanks for looking, here are some further pics.  I'm sorry the pics of the rivet are not the best, please let me know if I need to request further pics


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Photos are not good enough for authentication
> need clear and good close up shots of the bale, rivets, tag back



This is just further to my earlier reply with photos that were a little unclear, here are 3 much better pics


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> This is just further to my earlier reply with photos that were a little unclear, here are 3 much better pics
> 
> View attachment 3671786
> View attachment 3671787
> View attachment 3671788


Thanks, pics are good 
from what i see, i think you are ok to go, looks pretty legit Gris Poivre


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Thanks, pics are good
> from what i see, i think you are ok to go, looks pretty legit Gris Poivre



Hey thank you so very much for your time, very much appreciated x


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Hey thank you so very much for your time, very much appreciated x


my pleasure


----------



## Kheay

Please help me to authenticate this brand new balenciaga bag.. thank you so much 
just let me know if the pictures is not detail enough.. 

Item Name : Balenciaga Metallic Edge city (chevre leather)


----------



## ksuromax

Kheay said:


> Please help me to authenticate this brand new balenciaga bag.. thank you so much
> just let me know if the pictures is not detail enough..
> 
> Item Name : Balenciaga Metallic Edge city (chevre leather)


Looks good to me


----------



## Lore lo

Hi!
Could you please help me to authenticate this Balenciaga ?
Thank you so much !


----------



## Jaidybug

Hi ladies! I know this listing doesn't have all the requirements to authenticate, I'm still waiting for the seller to send me more pics I requested. Just wondering in your opinion if you see any red flags with this bag? Thank you in advance for your help! It is a Balenciaga giant Day bag but seller has listed it as a City[emoji4]http://m.ebay.ca/itm/balenciaga-gia...%3A875a028e15b0aa4654745ef7fffd0656%7Ciid%3A3


----------



## ksuromax

Lore lo said:


> Hi!
> Could you please help me to authenticate this Balenciaga ?
> Thank you so much !
> View attachment 3672233
> View attachment 3672234
> View attachment 3672235
> View attachment 3672236


I don't like what i see from these blurry pics, can you  get a good, clear close up snap of the bale? 
And preferably back of the zipper head.


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> I don't like what i see from these blurry pics, can you  get a good, clear close up snap of the bale?
> And preferably back of the zipper head.



Thanks for your help ksuromax,  I hope to get more pics from the seller soon... or I guess she may blow me off if the bag isn't authentic. [emoji53]


----------



## LostInBal

Lore lo said:


> Hi!
> Could you please help me to authenticate this Balenciaga ?
> Thank you so much !
> View attachment 3672233
> View attachment 3672234
> View attachment 3672235
> View attachment 3672236


Authentic to me.


----------



## Annalenamia

Can someone please authenticate this bag for me? Thank You very much for your time, I am verrrry greatful


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

My City finally arrived! It’s new with tags but I would still like to authenticate it here, because:
1. I bought it from a webbstore, not directly from Balenciaga. After learning about how some buyers swap real bags for fakes they then return, I’d just feel better letting you look it over.
2. The letters/numbers on the card don’t correspond to the letters/numbers on the metal plate. The card says 2016 but the metal plate says F which stands for S/S 2015. Is this common (I think I’ve read about this before somewhere on the Bal forum?) or has the webbstore switched up bag cards?

Anyway, would the authenticators please have a look at my new City before I introduce her properly?






















Continued in next post.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Continued from #4877A .


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Another question for the authenticators:
Could two Balenciaga City:s in the same colour, have the exact same numbers and letters on the metal plate, for ex. if they are from the same "batch"/season/year?


----------



## Conni618

Annalenamia said:


> Can someone please authenticate this bag for me? Thank You very much for your time, I am verrrry greatful



I do see a couple of concerns.  To get a confident opinion, please post the photos needed for authentication.  The back of the tag, straight on bale, and close up rivet photos.  Someone will try to help.


----------



## Conni618

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Continued from #4877A .
> View attachment 3672535
> 
> View attachment 3672537
> 
> View attachment 3672540
> 
> View attachment 3672542
> 
> View attachment 3672543
> 
> View attachment 3672544
> 
> View attachment 3672545



I see some subtle areas of concern.  Would need a clearer photo of the back of the tag.  This photo seems to be out of focus.   If you can provide that it might help.  I'm not certain if you are saying this came from Balenciaga.com?


----------



## cazzl

Hi!

Just wondering if someone could authenticate this bag for me please 

Item Name: Balenciaga City
Item Number: 142352783136
Seller ID: vanessagra-97
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-with-Tags/142352783136

Thanks xx


----------



## ksuromax

cazzl said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just wondering if someone could authenticate this bag for me please
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City
> Item Number: 142352783136
> Seller ID: vanessagra-97
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-with-Tags/142352783136
> 
> Thanks xx


It is not authentic


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> I don't like what i see from these blurry pics, can you  get a good, clear close up snap of the bale?
> And preferably back of the zipper head.



Hi ksuromax! I received a couple more pics from the seller, unfortunately they are not the best[emoji53]but that is all I have. Are you able to tell from these pics at all of the bag may be authentic or not? Thank you again for your help


----------



## ksuromax

Jaidybug said:


> Hi ksuromax! I received a couple more pics from the seller, unfortunately they are not the best[emoji53]but that is all I have. Are you able to tell from these pics at all of the bag may be authentic or not? Thank you again for your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672859
> View attachment 3672860
> View attachment 3672861


no, these pics are of no help, at least for me, too blurred and unclear
overall feeling is ok, but a good close up of the zipper head would be really helpful ... any chance to get it? just to be sure 
looks like it's from last G21 season of 2012


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Conni618 said:


> I see some subtle areas of concern.  Would need a clearer photo of the back of the tag.  This photo seems to be out of focus.   If you can provide that it might help.  I'm not certain if you are saying this came from Balenciaga.com?


Thank you Connie  The bag is not from Balenciaga's own website. If you'd like I can PM you a direct link to the store but I'd prefer to not do it here until you've decided if it's all right. I have a two week return guarantee so no worries if it's not.

This is the best I can photograph the leather label, I hope it's good enough for you to see what you need (they're always a pain to get right!):


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you Connie  The bag is not from Balenciaga's own website. If you'd like I can PM you a direct link to the store but I'd prefer to not do it here until you've decided if it's all right. I have a two week return guarantee so no worries if it's not.
> 
> This is the best I can photograph the leather label, I hope it's good enough for you to see what you need (they're always a pain to get right!):
> View attachment 3672901
> View attachment 3672902


are the letters the same smudged as they look in the photo?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> are the letters the same smudged as they look in the photo?


Another try... Hopefully one of my children will bring a magnifying glass home from school today and I'll see if that helps  
Do you mind if I PM you some links *ksuromax*? It's to the store and yesterday they put up another black Bal City with the exact same numbers and letters on the metal plate as the one on the bag I bought. Could two City:s in the same colour from the same season have the exact same metal plates?!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Another try... Hopefully one of my children will bring a magnifying glass home from school today and I'll see if that helps
> Do you mind if I PM you some links *ksuromax*? It's to the store and yesterday they put up another black Bal City with the exact same numbers and letters on the metal plate as the one on the bag I bought. Could two City:s in the same colour from the same season have the exact same metal plates?!
> View attachment 3672969
> 
> View attachment 3672969


Of course, i don't  feel free to send me anything  
as far as i am concerned the first set of numbers stands for the model, the second - for the colour, at least in most cases, and as there's no consistency in the third set (sometimes it's not even there) i reckon it has no relevance to the bag itself, it must be something for the Bal system


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> no, these pics are of no help, at least for me, too blurred and unclear
> overall feeling is ok, but a good close up of the zipper head would be really helpful ... any chance to get it? just to be sure
> looks like it's from last G21 season of 2012



Thanks for your help ksuromax, I will try asking her again and see if she provides them or not. [emoji4]


----------



## Mubbe109

Hi! Could someone help me authenticate my new Balenciaga City?

Thank you SO much


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Continued from #4877, #4886 and #4888.


Conni618 said:


> I see some subtle areas of concern.  Would need a clearer photo of the back of the tag.  This photo seems to be out of focus.   If you can provide that it might help.  I'm not certain if you are saying this came from Balenciaga.com?





ksuromax said:


> Of course, i don't  feel free to send me anything
> as far as i am concerned the first set of numbers stands for the model, the second - for the colour, at least in most cases, and as there's no consistency in the third set (sometimes it's not even there) i reckon it has no relevance to the bag itself, it must be something for the Bal system



I'm sorry for the amount of photos- and the poor photography skills- but here are pics I took (after getting some tips from ksuromax) of all the rivets and bales.If you still find my poor bag shady looking after this, I'm just going to pack it up and send it back. I have total trust in you, you are nothing short of amazing to the rest of us


----------



## Conni618

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Continued from #4877, #4886 and #4888.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for the amount of photos- and the poor photography skills- but here are pics I took (after getting some tips from ksuromax) of all the rivets and bales.If you still find my poor bag shady looking after this, I'm just going to pack it up and send it back. I have total trust in you, you are nothing short of amazing to the rest of us
> 
> View attachment 3673312
> View attachment 3673313
> View attachment 3673314
> View attachment 3673315
> View attachment 3673316
> View attachment 3673317
> View attachment 3673318
> View attachment 3673319
> View attachment 3673320
> View attachment 3673321



This bag is one of several I've been unsure of from this season.  If you want to keep it, it would probably give you peace of mind to send it to a professional authenticator.  Also that would give you some confidence if you ever want to sell it.

I'm more comfortable with one of the features in the new photos.  Two of the features still make me nervous.  I'm going to send you a PM with photos of them taken from a known authentic bag.  I'd like you to compare.


----------



## sugacookie

Hi Peacebabe!

I received my bag and am happy with it hoping its authentic.  But I noticed the shoulder pad is not included on the strap.  My question, is that normal for this particular bag?  I found stock photos online that show the shoulder pad but am not sure it's the same bag size.  Any light you can shed on this would be appreciated.  Attached you'll find some pictures I took.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Annalenamia

Dear Conni 618, thank you very much for your great help! I will ask the seller for more pictures  Best regards, Mia


----------



## Magayon_ako

Hello ladies, a friend of mine is interested in this bag .... may I please have it authenticated? TIA!


----------



## adrielcassiaboaz

dear experts,
please help to authentic this velo. thank you =)


----------



## LostInBal

Au


Magayon_ako said:


> Hello ladies, a friend of mine is interested in this bag .... may I please have it authenticated? TIA!
> View attachment 3673770
> View attachment 3673771
> View attachment 3673772
> View attachment 3673773
> View attachment 3673774
> View attachment 3673775
> View attachment 3673776
> View attachment 3673778


Authentic


----------



## LostInBal

adrielcassiaboaz said:


> dear experts,
> please help to authentic this velo. thank you =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3673796
> View attachment 3673797
> View attachment 3673798
> View attachment 3673799
> View attachment 3673800
> View attachment 3673801
> View attachment 3673802
> View attachment 3673803
> View attachment 3673804


Looks authentic to me


----------



## Kheay

ksuromax said:


> Looks good to me


so it means it is authentic? thank you so much


----------



## ksuromax

Kheay said:


> so it means it is authentic? thank you so much


Yes, imo  
you are welcome


----------



## adrielcassiaboaz

aalinne_72 said:


> Looks authentic to me


thank you


----------



## Magayon_ako

aalinne_72 said:


> Au
> 
> Authentic



Great!!! Thanks aaline_72, my friend will be very happy ....


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I hope this is the right place to ask: From what year and season did Balenciaga add the two open non-zippered pockets to the City interior?


----------



## BPC

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I hope this is the right place to ask: From what year and season did Balenciaga add the two open non-zippered pockets to the City interior?


I believe it was 2012, just not sure which season.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

BPC said:


> I believe it was 2012, just not sure which season.


Thank you *BPC*! I was wondering because of the 2011 City I'm looking at. I was hoping for extra pockets as they're quite practical.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## BPC

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you *BPC*! I was wondering because of the 2011 City I'm looking at. I was hoping for extra pockets as they're quite practical.



I can say that I have a Coquelicot purchased from Bal that doesn't have the inside pockets. It was purchased in 2012, but it never came with the year card so it could be 2011. Or, Bal didn't start the pockets until F/W 2012. I'm hoping someone can answer because if it's S/S 2012, then my Coquelicot is 2011. So yeah, I'm curious too!


----------



## Maltese87

Hi!

Could anyone help authenticate this bag? Would be much appreciated. I know that all the needed photos isn't in the listing but do you see any red flags?

Item: Balenciaga classic city


----------



## Annalenamia

Hi everyone, I received a couple more pics from the seller, unfortunately they are not the best
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but that is all I have. is someone of you able to tell me from these pics if the bag may be authentic or not? Thank you again very much for your help


----------



## Annalenamia

I just asked the seller for more pictures, I will send them as soon as possible, thank you verrry much for your help!!


----------



## Cle0

Just wondering if this quilted jacket is definitely Authentic.  The collars buttons look different to others I've seen and not sure why they are silver in one pic and black in another, sorry, amatuer!


----------



## LostInBal

Maltese87 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could anyone help authenticate this bag? Would be much appreciated. I know that all the needed photos isn't in the listing but do you see any red flags?
> 
> Item: Balenciaga classic city


Authentic


----------



## LostInBal

Annalenamia said:


> Hi everyone, I received a couple more pics from the seller, unfortunately they are not the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that is all I have. is someone of you able to tell me from these pics if the bag may be authentic or not? Thank you again very much for your help


This is fake


----------



## Maltese87

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic


 Thank you so much for your help!! Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## Annalenamia

Dear Aalinne_72 thank you very very much for your help, this was so very kind of you!!


----------



## firefly81

Hi ladies, I am wondering if you can authenticate this Balenciaga Papier A4 listing on Ebay. I read in another thread that this seller may have sold counterfeit items in past, but on eBay she appears to have 100% positive feedback. Thank you so much in advance.

Item Name: Balenciaga A4 Papier. black zip around
Item Number: 391722168207
Seller ID: ******
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/391722168207?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


here are the pics from the listing:


----------



## shelliemay

Hi ladies, can anyone kindly let me know if this bag is authentic or not? So sorry, I know these pic are not of the best quality but thats what I received from the seller. I hope someone is able to tell its authenticity from these pic. I have done some research over this bag, from what I see the only red flag is the stitching on the zipper pull where all the bags have 2 stitchings at the top of the zipper pull but this bag only has 1 stitching across at the top of the zipper pull. But I am no expert at all, I don't own any Balenciaga bag. Therefore I wish someone could kindly help me. Thank you so much in advance! 

This is the Balenciaga Mini City Rose Azalee GHW


----------



## ameliemoond

Hi - can you please help me authenticate this Balenciaga Part Time GG21 (from 2012 F/W collection) - apparently there was a LE in the F/W 2012. I just recently bought it from Vestiaire Collective (in some pics you can see the tags) and apparently it comes with a receipt, since it is a LE I am not sure if it is authentic. I know there was a very similar authenticated in here https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ormat-in-post-1.883898/page-580#post-29539572 but it was a balenciaga city and the codes look very different (although both have a k). It came with a receipt which does not include the code it just mentions "Balenciaga G21 PA". Thanks!


----------



## pukka2

Could you please authenticate this City bag? The serial number is quite faint, which made me suspicious.


----------



## ksuromax

ameliemoond said:


> Hi - can you please help me authenticate this Balenciaga Part Time GG21 (from 2012 F/W collection) - apparently there was a LE in the F/W 2012. I just recently bought it from Vestiaire Collective (in some pics you can see the tags) and apparently it comes with a receipt, since it is a LE I am not sure if it is authentic. I know there was a very similar authenticated in here https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ormat-in-post-1.883898/page-580#post-29539572 but it was a balenciaga city and the codes look very different (although both have a k). It came with a receipt which does not include the code it just mentions "Balenciaga G21 PA". Thanks!
> View attachment 3675423
> View attachment 3675424
> View attachment 3675425
> View attachment 3675426
> View attachment 3675427
> View attachment 3675428
> View attachment 3675430
> View attachment 3675439
> View attachment 3675440


Hi, from what i see, it looks ok to me
codes can vary because of different colour/size of the hardware, K stands for the year and season only.


----------



## firefly81

Hi ladies I know this is my second request, but if you could authenticate this bag also I would very much appreciate it! I'm really quite scared to buy from eBay as a rule.

Item Name: Balenciaga A4 Papier. brown zip around
Item Number: 162422637330
Seller ID: craveluxuryconsignment
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/162422637330?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

here are the pics in the listing:


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## celissev

Hi ladies,

I found this Balenciaga mini pompom bag from an ebay seller. Would you mind helping me to check if this is 100% authentic? 
Thank you so much for your help!

Item name: Auth BALENCIAGA 2-Way Handbag Leather Mini Pompon 285439 Rose Jaipur Rose NWT
Seller Id: baileygal05-0
Item No.: 262942555718
Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262942555718?_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## elyfrancy

hello everyone! can you please help me with this bag? is this authentic?
thank you so much! 
i only have this pics, i'm asking the seller for more  but on these pics, what would you say?


----------



## elyfrancy

elyfrancy said:


> hello everyone! can you please help me with this bag? is this authentic?
> thank you so much!
> i only have this pics, i'm asking the seller for more  but on these pics, what would you say?
> View attachment 3676149
> View attachment 3676150
> View attachment 3676151
> View attachment 3676152
> View attachment 3676153
> View attachment 3676150
> View attachment 3676151
> View attachment 3676152
> View attachment 3676153


----------



## LostInBal

elyfrancy said:


> View attachment 3676154
> View attachment 3676155


Authentic


----------



## elyfrancy

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic


thank u so much!!!!!!!!


----------



## akarty

Hello ladies, please help me authenticate this Balenciaga clutch
Item Name: ~$1299~BALENCIAGA GIANT ENVELOPE CLUTCH BLACK LEATHER
Item Number: 192142718354
Seller ID: cheapnchiclulu 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1299-BALENC...718354?hash=item2cbc993592:g:RMIAAOSwA3dYQ-wM

Kind regards


----------



## pukka2

pukka2 said:


> View attachment 3675627
> View attachment 3675628
> View attachment 3675630
> View attachment 3675631
> View attachment 3675632
> View attachment 3675633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please authenticate this City bag? The serial number is quite faint, which made me suspicious.


More photos:


----------



## Conni618

pukka2 said:


> More photos:
> View attachment 3676352
> View attachment 3676353
> View attachment 3676354


To my knowledge, the pale imprints have not been an issue regarding authentication.  This bag is authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Conni618

akarty said:


> Hello ladies, please help me authenticate this Balenciaga clutch
> Item Name: ~$1299~BALENCIAGA GIANT ENVELOPE CLUTCH BLACK LEATHER
> Item Number: 192142718354
> Seller ID: cheapnchiclulu
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1299-BALENC...718354?hash=item2cbc993592:g:RMIAAOSwA3dYQ-wM
> 
> Kind regards


Sorry, this does not look authentic to me.


----------



## helena99

Hi!   Does this tag look authentic?  It looks a little crooked. Thanks!


----------



## helena99

Hi ladies - I am including more pictures of this bag.  Please help me figure out if it's authentic.  Thank you so much!!


----------



## celissev

Hi Ladies,

Can anyone here help me to authenticate this urgently please? Thanks b4

Item name: Auth BALENCIAGA 2-Way Handbag Leather Mini Pompon 285439 Rose Jaipur Rose NWT
Seller Id: baileygal05-0
Item No.: 262942555718
Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262942555718?_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## benny92

hi, can you please help me to authenticate this balenciaga town. thanks

Item Name: balenciaga town
Item Number: 240579 6480 527147


----------



## pukka2

Conni618 said:


> To my knowledge, the pale imprints have not been an issue regarding authentication.  This bag is authentic in my opinion.


Thank you [emoji4]!


----------



## firefly81

Please can you ladies have a look at this listing to see if it's authentic? it's a beautiful pink shade papier A4.seller has great reviews, but there are only a few reviews over a long period of time. thanks a million!

Item Name: BALENCIAGA Papier A4 Pink BonBon Calfskin Leather Classic Studs Tote Bag 
Item Number:  112348681867
Seller ID: heartonastring 
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/112348681867?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT











are additional photos of the hardware etc needed? thanks!!!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## nuee0309

Hi ladies,
If you could authenticate this bag also I would very much appreciate it! I keep looking for Gris Pyrite City, but not quite sure about this one, please also help me to identify the color. Thanks a lot!!!

Item Name: *Balenciaga Classic City Handbag*
Seller ID: mayacrystal16
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-Classic-City-Handbag-588294eb99086a02ff01dd64


here are the pics I requested more than the listing:


----------



## firefly81

firefly81 said:


> Please can you ladies have a look at this listing to see if it's authentic? it's a beautiful pink shade papier A4.seller has great reviews, but there are only a few reviews over a long period of time. thanks a million!
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA Papier A4 Pink BonBon Calfskin Leather Classic Studs Tote Bag
> Item Number:  112348681867
> Seller ID: heartonastring
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/112348681867?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> View attachment 3677448
> View attachment 3677449
> View attachment 3677450
> View attachment 3677451
> View attachment 3677452
> View attachment 3677453
> View attachment 3677454
> View attachment 3677455
> View attachment 3677456
> 
> 
> are additional photos of the hardware etc needed? thanks!!!!




seller provided additional photos: 
	

		
			
		

		
	








thank you so much in advance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## atypical devil

Hi Ladies, with these photos, can you advise if this giant pompon is authentic?


----------



## shelliemay

Hi ladies, may I know if this is authentic? I bought it off a seller from Carousell. The item name is Balenciaga Mini City Rose Azalee GHW. Your help would be much much much appreciated!! I hope I have provided sufficient photos for authentication. Thank you very much in advance. Please please advice. Thank you once again!


----------



## shelliemay

Addtional photos for post #4940


----------



## shelliemay

Additional photos for post #4940


----------



## shelliemay

Additional photos for post #4940


----------



## shelliemay

Additional photos for post #4940. I have uploaded a total of 42 pictures in post #4940, #4941, #4942, #4943 and this post (#4944). Please help to authenticate, your kindness will be very very much appreciated. Thank you very very much in advance.


----------



## ksuromax

shelliemay said:


> Additional photos for post #4940. I have uploaded a total of 42 pictures in post #4940, #4941, #4942, #4943 and this post (#4944). Please help to authenticate, your kindness will be very very much appreciated. Thank you very very much in advance.


looks pretty legit, imo


----------



## shelliemay

ksuromax said:


> looks pretty legit, imo


REALLY?!! Thank you so much for your help!!!


----------



## Mtso82

Dear ladies
I'm terribly sorry if I missed your reply but I'm hoping to have you take a look at this city. Thank you so much in advance


----------



## alynn2017

Hi! Could someone authenticate this for me? I don't know the style name and there are several areas of concern based upon reviewing some of these other authentications.  It appears to be a combo of two styles - I've already purchased it but it wasn't very much money and I MAY be able to return it.  Thank you for your assistance!


----------



## lalakitten

Hai... please help me to authenticate this balenciaga bag. Thank you so much.

Bag name : classic city small 2017
Link : -
Number : 431621•1000•B•568024


----------



## ksuromax

alynn2017 said:


> View attachment 3679164
> View attachment 3679163
> View attachment 3679162
> View attachment 3679160
> View attachment 3679159
> View attachment 3679158
> View attachment 3679155
> View attachment 3679154
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Could someone authenticate this for me? I don't know the style name and there are several areas of concern based upon reviewing some of these other authentications.  It appears to be a combo of two styles - I've already purchased it but it wasn't very much money and I MAY be able to return it.  Thank you for your assistance!


Hi, it is not authentic


----------



## Mubbe109

Mubbe109 said:


> Hi! Could someone help me authenticate my new Balenciaga City?
> 
> Thank you SO much
> View attachment 3673301
> View attachment 3673301
> View attachment 3673300
> View attachment 3673301
> View attachment 3673303
> View attachment 3673304
> View attachment 3673305
> View attachment 3673306



Hi,

I am very sorry if I missed a reply - but is there anyone who can help me with this bag?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## atypical devil

atypical devil said:


> Hi Ladies, with these photos, can you advise if this giant pompon is authentic?



Hi everyone, can you help me please?


----------



## SYDSDAD1111

Hello can someone give me thoughts on this mini, I thought every Balenciaga is supposed to have the top stitch in black on the internal tag?


----------



## bbiancamarie

Hi! Please help me authenticate this bag.

Item Name: Balenciaga City Giant 21
Link: https://instagram.com/p/BTIr3s8lvu3/

Thank you so much!


----------



## SYDSDAD1111

I am hearing Echo's in this room, Heellllooooooo? Lol


----------



## atypical devil

atypical devil said:


> Hi Ladies, with these photos, can you advise if this giant pompon is authentic?





atypical devil said:


> Hi everyone, can you help me please?



Pls?


----------



## Maltese87

Hi!

I posted this bag a week earlier and now I just got it shipped to me and was wondering if you amazing ladies could take a look at it? 
Please let me know if you would need more pictures, I didnt manage to take a picture of the zipper head since it's pretty hard to turn it uppside down..
And just to check which model is this? 

Thank you so much!


----------



## cc_1028

Please kindly help to authenticate this bag. The thing worries me is that at the front of the lampo zipper(in between top and the back) there is usually a "$" sign engraved on top. But this one has a "-" on it.  Please refer to my last picture. 
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## Amortentia

Pretty please can somebody authenticate this ASAP: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/132163936359

Balenciaga Town with Giant 12 Silver Hardware


----------



## Tookie24

Please authenticate this bag these are the photos I was provided. Thanks so much


----------



## Tookie24

Tookie24 said:


> View attachment 3682217
> View attachment 3682218
> View attachment 3682219
> View attachment 3682220
> View attachment 3682221
> View attachment 3682222
> View attachment 3682221
> View attachment 3682224
> View attachment 3682223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please authenticate this bag these are the photos I was provided. Thanks so much


I noticed I don't have the zipper and the under side of the leather tag I asked for those and will upload when I get


----------



## atypical devil

hi 


atypical devil said:


> Hi everyone, can you help me please?


hi Ladies, really hope for some help and advice pls


----------



## Tookie24




----------



## Tookie24

Never mind she sold it to someone else.


----------



## michelle.olivia

Hi ladies, this will be my first balenciaga bag, can you help me to authenticate this bag? Thank you so much


----------



## bbiancamarie

bbiancamarie said:


> Hi! Please help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City Giant 21
> Link: https://instagram.com/p/BTIr3s8lvu3/
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3680628
> View attachment 3680629
> View attachment 3680630
> View attachment 3680631
> View attachment 3680632
> View attachment 3680633
> View attachment 3680634
> View attachment 3680635
> View attachment 3680636
> View attachment 3680637




Please help me


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

Hello! May I have this bag authenticated please? Thank you so much! 

*Item Name: *Balenciaga Part Time Bag In Navy Blue
I*tem Number:* 162494250378
*Seller ID: *glitter.and.silk 
*Link: *http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/162494250378


----------



## atypical devil

atypical devil said:


> hi
> 
> hi Ladies, really hope for some help and advice pls


 pls??


----------



## Rockerchic

Hi there,
wondering if someone could help authenticate this bag
bag: bal town
seller:ohho_ploypu
ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...438870?hash=item41c31ea1d6:g:WSQAAOSwzqFY~u0J


Thank you!


----------



## mmd1313

Morning Rockerchic
None of these picture will help the authenticators.  Please see my link for the correct pictures need from the seller.  When you get those, resubmit your request & someone will help you out.


----------



## mmd1313

Morning Shimmerstars88
If you are the winner, please ask the seller for clear & close up pictures listed  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/
Resubmit your request & someone will help you out


----------



## mmd1313

Morning bbiancamarie
https://instagram.com/p/BTIr3s8lvu3/

Thank you so much! View attachment 3680628 View attachment 3680629 View attachment 3680630 View attachment 3680631 View attachment 3680632 View attachment 3680633 View attachment 3680634 View attachment 3680635 View attachment 3680636 View attachment 3680637
Still missing a straight-on shot of the back of the serial tag and a bale taken flat like my example.  Resubmit your request & someone will help you out


----------



## mmd1313

Morning michelle.olivia
Dark purses are the most difficult ones to photograph.
Missing straight on shots of the required features from the seller.  Please see my signature >https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/< for these.  Resubmit your request when you get them from the seller.


----------



## mmd1313

Morning Tookie24
Tookie24 said: ↑
View attachment 3682217 View attachment 3682218 View attachment 3682219 View attachment 3682220 View attachment 3682221 View attachment 3682222 View attachment 3682221 View attachment 3682224 View attachment 3682223 Please authenticate this bag these are the photos I was provided. Thanks so much

None of these pictures are helpful from the seller.
Please look at this link for the correct shots & positions. >> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/ <<
Once you have these, resubmit your request & someone will help you out.


----------



## Mubbe109

Mubbe109 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am very sorry if I missed a reply - but is there anyone who can help me with this bag?



Anyone Please?


----------



## Mubbe109

Mubbe109 said:


> Hi! Could someone help me authenticate my new Balenciaga City?
> 
> Thank you SO much
> View attachment 3673301
> View attachment 3673301
> View attachment 3673300
> View attachment 3673301
> View attachment 3673303
> View attachment 3673304
> View attachment 3673305
> View attachment 3673306



Anyone who can help me please?


----------



## SYDSDAD1111

SYDSDAD1111 said:


> Hello can someone give me thoughts on this mini, I thought every Balenciaga is supposed to have the top stitch in black on the internal tag?


Can anyone answer the question about the Black STITCH ON BALENCIAGA this photo does not have one


----------



## ksuromax

Mubbe109 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am very sorry if I missed a reply - but is there anyone who can help me with this bag?


from what i see, the bag looks ok to me. 
where does it come from?


----------



## Maltese87

Maltese87 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I posted this bag a week earlier and now I just got it shipped to me and was wondering if you amazing ladies could take a look at it?
> Please let me know if you would need more pictures, I didnt manage to take a picture of the zipper head since it's pretty hard to turn it uppside down..
> And just to check which model is this?
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 3680858
> View attachment 3680875



Hi!

Can someone please help me out with this bag?  I have more pictures in my post one page back 

Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Maltese87 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can someone please help me out with this bag?
> 
> Thank you!


hi, these 2 pics are not enough to comment
can you get more? the rivets, the bale, the back side of the tag, the zipper head ....


----------



## Maltese87

ksuromax said:


> hi, these 2 pics are not enough to comment
> can you get more? the rivets, the bale, the back side of the tag, the zipper head ....



Hi!

Yes I can post them again  And also which style is this? I got a bit unsure since it would be my first Balenciaga 

Thanks again!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Jooniie

peacebabe said:


> Hello, yours is a A6 Papier.
> 
> Im not able to help you with yours as i've not seen a 2017 A6 IRL. I don't know if that's the new feature but mine is 2016 & it's with open inner pocket



Thank you for your reply. 
Aside from the inner pocket zipper, would you think the bag is authentic?


----------



## michelle.olivia

mmd1313 said:


> Morning michelle.olivia
> Dark purses are the most difficult ones to photograph.
> Missing straight on shots of the required features from the seller.  Please see my signature >https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/< for these.  Resubmit your request when you get them from the seller.





mmd1313 said:


> Morning michelle.olivia
> Dark purses are the most difficult ones to photograph.
> Missing straight on shots of the required features from the seller.  Please see my signature >https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/< for these.  Resubmit your request when you get them from the seller.


----------



## michelle.olivia

mmd1313 said:


> Morning michelle.olivia
> Dark purses are the most difficult ones to photograph.
> Missing straight on shots of the required features from the seller.  Please see my signature >https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/< for these.  Resubmit your request when you get them from the seller.


----------



## lalakitten

lalakitten said:


> Hai... please help me to authenticate this balenciaga bag. Thank you so much.
> 
> Bag name : classic city small 2017
> Link : -
> Number : 431621•1000•B•568024
> 
> View attachment 3679271
> View attachment 3679272
> View attachment 3679273
> View attachment 3679274
> View attachment 3679275
> View attachment 3679276
> View attachment 3679277
> View attachment 3679278
> View attachment 3679279


----------



## lalakitten

.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

Hi Balenciaga authenticators,

Would you mind having a look at this bag please.
I've never seen this colour before, would the colour be lime? Such an interesting colour. Thank you in advance for your help! 

*Item Name:* Balenciaga City GSH
*Item Number:* 262960025415
*Seller ID:* ljtch
*Link: *http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262960025415


----------



## SYDSDAD1111

SYDSDAD1111 said:


> Hello can someone give me thoughts on this mini, I thought every Balenciaga is supposed to have the top stitch in black on the internal tag?


----------



## SYDSDAD1111

Any thoughts on this tag? isn't it supposed to have a black stitch going across the top?


----------



## bbiancamarie

mmd1313 said:


> Morning bbiancamarie
> https://instagram.com/p/BTIr3s8lvu3/
> 
> Thank you so much! View attachment 3680628 View attachment 3680629 View attachment 3680630 View attachment 3680631 View attachment 3680632 View attachment 3680633 View attachment 3680634 View attachment 3680635 View attachment 3680636 View attachment 3680637
> Still missing a straight-on shot of the back of the serial tag and a bale taken flat like my example.  Resubmit your request & someone will help you out



Morning bbiancamarie
https://instagram.com/p/BTIr3s8lvu3/

Thank you so much! View attachment 3680628 View attachment 3680629 View attachment 3680630 View attachment 3680631 View attachment 3680632 View attachment 3680633 View attachment 3680634 View attachment 3680635 View attachment 3680636 View attachment 3680637
Still missing a straight-on shot of the back of the serial tag and a bale taken flat like my example.  Resubmit your request & someone will help you out[/QUOTE]

Hi! Here you go

*FRONT & BACK OF TAG*





*BALE



*

*RIVET




ZIPPER UNDERSIDE





BAG




Thank you so much!!!*


----------



## ksuromax

Maltese87 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Yes I can post them again  And also which style is this? I got a bit unsure since it would be my first Balenciaga
> 
> Thanks again!


I tend to say "ok"
It's a First from 2006, chevre


----------



## Maltese87

ksuromax said:


> I tend to say "ok"
> It's a First from 2006, chevre



Thank you so much! It was sold as a City and I thought it felt a bit small when I got it, I will just send it back. I really appreciate all your help!!


----------



## ksuromax

Maltese87 said:


> Thank you so much! It was sold as a City and I thought it felt a bit small when I got it, I will just send it back. I really appreciate all your help!!


First is a classic and iconic design, but yes, it's small 
good luck


----------



## tempurabits

tempurabits said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help authenticate ! Thanks. Also does anyone know what this colour is called???
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Mini City
> Item number: 252840848654
> Seller: slyhc
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252840848654?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Bump

Hi! Can someone please take a look at this?


----------



## Maltese87

Hi!

Would be most helpful if someone could authenticate this Balenciaga City bag for me?

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Rockerchic

mmd1313 said:


> Morning Rockerchic
> None of these picture will help the authenticators.  Please see my link for the correct pictures need from the seller.  When you get those, resubmit your request & someone will help you out.


thank you! will do


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## marcha bella

Hi Ladies, may I have this bag authenticated? This is Balenciaga City Giant Hardware in Anthracite year 2010. Thanks in advance!


----------



## marcha bella

Hi Ladies, may I have this bag authenticated? This is Balenciaga City Giant Hardware in Anthracite year 2010. Thanks in advance!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3685975
View attachment 3685975
View attachment 3685975
View attachment 3685976
View attachment 3685977
View attachment 3685978
View attachment 3685979
View attachment 3685980
View attachment 3685981
View attachment 3685982
View attachment 3685983
View attachment 3685984
View attachment 3685975
View attachment 3685976
View attachment 3685977
View attachment 3685978
View attachment 3685979
View attachment 3685980
View attachment 3685981
View attachment 3685982
View attachment 3685983
View attachment 3685984
View attachment 3685984
View attachment 3685983
View attachment 3685982
View attachment 3685981
View attachment 3685980
View attachment 3685979


----------



## Shimmerstars88

mmd1313 said:


> Morning Shimmerstars88
> If you are the winner, please ask the seller for clear & close up pictures listed  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/
> Resubmit your request & someone will help you out



Hi mmd1313,

Thank you so much for your reply! Unfortunately I didnt bid on this bag as I wasnt sure about it  
But thanks anyways for your reply. I will keep looking for my next Bal bag!


----------



## MeganFox

Hello. I just need to know what model is this balenciaga. Im thinking it is work or part time but I am really unsure, please help. Thank you.
	

		
			
		

		
	


View attachment 3686029


----------



## mmd1313

Morning MeganFox 
Please see my link for the required pictures listed in my signature, click on the link.  Once you have these from the seller, resubmit your request & someone will help you out.


----------



## mmd1313

Shimmerstars88
Keep looking & you will find your dream bag


----------



## mmd1313

Hi Ladies, may I have this bag authenticated? This is Balenciaga City Giant Hardware in Anthracite year 2010. Thanks in advance! View attachment 3685975 View attachment 3685975 View attachment 3685975 View attachment 3685976 View attachment 3685977 View attachment 3685978 View attachment 3685979 View attachment 3685980 View attachment 3685981 View attachment 3685982 View attachment 3685983 View attachment 3685984 View attachment 3685975 View attachment 3685976 View attachment 3685977 View attachment 3685978 View attachment 3685979 View attachment 3685980 View attachment 3685981 View attachment 3685982 View attachment 3685983 View attachment 3685984 View attachment 3685984 View attachment 3685983 View attachment 3685982 View attachment 3685981 View attachment 3685980 View attachment 3685979

Morning marcha bella
Although you have provided some great pictures you are missing pictures of a bale, rivet and the zipper head.
Please see my signature for these required pictures from the seller & resubmit your request siting your original posting number & someone will help you out.


----------



## mmd1313

Maltese87 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Would be most helpful if someone could authenticate this Balenciaga City bag for me?
> 
> Thanks for all your help!


Morning Maltese87
Please see my signature for the correct position of the required features.  Pictures should be straight on & close up.  Once you have these, resubmit your request & someone will help you out


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dear authenticators, I have another City for you to look at. As always, I'm incredibly grateful that you do this for us 






















Pics continued in next post, right below.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Continued from #5004.


----------



## SYDSDAD1111

Hello can someone tell me if every Bal Bag is supposed to have the Black stitch on the top of the internal tag this is a 2015 mini in silver/aluminum, Ive been asking all week if someone can help thank you


----------



## Farr

Hi.. Could someone please help me authenticate this balenciaga metallic city edge thankyou before


----------



## Kris28

Hello there! I was hoping you wonderful ladies could tell me if this bag is authentic. Got it at a consignment store; the attached tag is the consignment store's. The actual tags were in the pocket. I've always been more of a mid-level purse buyer so this one is totally out of my area of expertise.


----------



## Kris28

Kris28 said:


> Hello there! I was hoping you wonderful ladies could tell me if this bag is authentic. Got it at a consignment store; the attached tag is the consignment store's. The actual tags were in the pocket. I've always been more of a mid-level purse buyer so this one is totally out of my area of expertise.


My apologies, I realized I need a good photo of the zipper underside, but I cannot for the life of me manage to take one on such a small bag. Is there some kind of trick to it? This is the best I could do, and I know it's terrible:


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kris28 said:


> My apologies, I realized I need a good photo of the zipper underside, but I cannot for the life of me manage to take one on such a small bag. Is there some kind of trick to it? This is the best I could do, and I know it's terrible:
> View attachment 3686836


Hi! Not an authenticator but have taken my fair share of Bal pictures for this thread  If it's a small item you can try to carefully turn it a bit inside out to take the photo. Or you put your camera/mobile inside of the bag. Try with or without flash. Often it's necessary to take a lot of pics to get one right.
I think it's very much about finding the appropriate light to photograph in. Daylight inside or outside, with a flash when it's darker, in the shadow by a window etc. Some parts of a Bal are just really hard to catch correctly.

Maybe you can also try and photograph the insides of the outer pocket opened? Just bunch it up a little from the inside and photograph it from the outside. 

You've done a great job with the leather tag, an area I usually have a hard time with.Good luck!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Yoohoo?! 

I hope the authenticators are all on well-deserved leave but I also hope there were no more ungrateful and mean messages.

We miss you


----------



## steenie1

Can someone also possibly authenticate this bag??


----------



## Kris28

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Hi! Not an authenticator but have taken my fair share of Bal pictures for this thread  If it's a small item you can try to carefully turn it a bit inside out to take the photo. Or you put your camera/mobile inside of the bag. Try with or without flash. Often it's necessary to take a lot of pics to get one right.
> I think it's very much about finding the appropriate light to photograph in. Daylight inside or outside, with a flash when it's darker, in the shadow by a window etc. Some parts of a Bal are just really hard to catch correctly.
> 
> Maybe you can also try and photograph the insides of the outer pocket opened? Just bunch it up a little from the inside and photograph it from the outside.
> 
> You've done a great job with the leather tag, an area I usually have a hard time with.Good luck!



Thank you so much for the help!  I think I got ones that will be clear enough once I was able to do it while the sun was still up and get near an open window:


----------



## Magayon_ako

Hello, need help authenticating this bag .... I just made an offer and would like to know if this is authentic. TIA!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Farr said:


> Hi.. Could someone please help me authenticate this balenciaga metallic city edge thankyou before


Please, post the leather tag front and back in good clear format, close-up


----------



## ksuromax

Magayon_ako said:


> Hello, need help authenticating this bag .... I just made an offer and would like to know if this is authentic. TIA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687840
> View attachment 3687841
> View attachment 3687842
> View attachment 3687843
> View attachment 3687845
> View attachment 3687847


Any chance to get a shot of the back side of the tag??


----------



## Magayon_ako

ksuromax said:


> Any chance to get a shot of the back side of the tag??



Hi ksuromax .... those were the only fotos by the seller, listing is from eBay ... unfortunately, I don't know how to attach the link since I'm only using my smart phone .... no PC around here. And thanks by the way for looking at the pics.


----------



## ksuromax

SYDSDAD1111 said:


> Hello can someone tell me if every Bal Bag is supposed to have the Black stitch on the top of the internal tag this is a 2015 mini in silver/aluminum, Ive been asking all week if someone can help thank you


Usually it is black. 
Where did you get this bag/photo? Can post any more pics?


----------



## ksuromax

Magayon_ako said:


> Hi ksuromax .... those were the only fotos by the seller, listing is from eBay ... unfortunately, I don't know how to attach the link since I'm only using my smart phone .... no PC around here. And thanks by the way for looking at the pics.


What is the ebay item code? I'll find it


----------



## ksuromax

Magayon_ako said:


> Hi ksuromax .... those were the only fotos by the seller, listing is from eBay ... unfortunately, I don't know how to attach the link since I'm only using my smart phone .... no PC around here. And thanks by the way for looking at the pics.


Ask for more pics, in particular tag back side
meanwhile, did you see the stains (possibly, water marks?) at the back of the bag?? 
Overall feeling is ok, i just want to be absolutely sure, 
as i am not that pro, i prefer to comment with "better safe, than sorry" approach


----------



## Magayon_ako

ksuromax said:


> What is the ebay item code? I'll find it



Is it this one?


----------



## Magayon_ako

ksuromax said:


> Ask for more pics, in particular tag back side
> meanwhile, did you see the stains (possibly, water marks?) at the back of the bag??
> Overall feeling is ok, i just want to be absolutely sure,
> as i am not that pro, i prefer to comment with "better safe, than sorry" approach



Not just that, I'm also concerned about the bag strap  ... here's the foto (see that tiny bit of leather?)


----------



## Magayon_ako

ksuromax said:


> What is the ebay item code? I'll find it



This is the ebay listing .....


----------



## ksuromax

Magayon_ako said:


> Is it this one?
> View attachment 3687928


Yes, give me few mins, will reach to my big screen


----------



## ksuromax

Magayon_ako said:


> Not just that, I'm also concerned about the bag strap  ... here's the foto (see that tiny bit of leather?)
> View attachment 3687934


This is normal look of the back of the strap


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## bbiancamarie

bbiancamarie said:


> Morning bbiancamarie
> https://instagram.com/p/BTIr3s8lvu3/
> 
> Thank you so much! View attachment 3680628 View attachment 3680629 View attachment 3680630 View attachment 3680631 View attachment 3680632 View attachment 3680633 View attachment 3680634 View attachment 3680635 View attachment 3680636 View attachment 3680637
> Still missing a straight-on shot of the back of the serial tag and a bale taken flat like my example.  Resubmit your request & someone will help you out



Hi! Here you go

*FRONT & BACK OF TAG*

View attachment 3684876
View attachment 3684877


*BALE

View attachment 3684878
View attachment 3684879
*

*RIVET

View attachment 3684880


ZIPPER UNDERSIDE

View attachment 3684882
View attachment 3684883


BAG
View attachment 3684884
View attachment 3684885


Thank you so much!!!*[/QUOTE]


Hi authenticators! Can someone please take a look at this? 
*Please? *


----------



## Sparksw10

Please help with this mini city. One of the rivets does look funny to me. Thanks!! 

Name: Balenciaga mini city black gold giant hardware bag
Number: 282446829935
Seller: chloeglamour
Ebay auction: http://m.ebay.com/itm/282446829935?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&_mwBanner=1

Seller:


----------



## Shimmerstars88

*Item Name:* Balenciaga City - Red
*Item Number:* 162501572634
*Seller:* jc32hawthorn
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/162501572634
*Comment:  *Please kindly help authenticate this bag. I have asked the seller to supply additional photos, please see attached. Thank you very much.


----------



## Shimmerstars88




----------



## ksuromax

Sparksw10 said:


> Please help with this mini city. One of the rivets does look funny to me. Thanks!!
> 
> Name: Balenciaga mini city black gold giant hardware bag
> Number: 282446829935
> Seller: chloeglamour
> Ebay auction: http://m.ebay.com/itm/282446829935?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&_mwBanner=1
> 
> Seller:
> 
> View attachment 3688204
> View attachment 3688205
> View attachment 3688206
> View attachment 3688207
> View attachment 3688208
> View attachment 3688210
> View attachment 3688211
> View attachment 3688212
> View attachment 3688213


This is not authentic imo


----------



## charlottteec

Hi

I would be so grateful if anyone is able to authenticate this Balenciaga bag. Thanks so much

Seller: ellenrose90 

Name of the bag: vintage mini city 

The link is http://depop.com/ellenrose90/ellenrose90-genuine-vintage-balenciaga-mini-city


----------



## ksuromax

charlottteec said:


> Hi
> 
> I would be so grateful if anyone is able to authenticate this Balenciaga bag. Thanks so much
> 
> Seller: ellenrose90
> 
> Name of the bag: vintage mini city
> 
> The link is http://depop.com/ellenrose90/ellenrose90-genuine-vintage-balenciaga-mini-city


Vintage Bal is not my fortè, but this one looks very non-authentic to me, 
we might ask our vintage expert @aalinne_72 to help and kindly confirm this


----------



## ksuromax

Shimmerstars88 said:


> View attachment 3689272
> 
> View attachment 3689275
> 
> View attachment 3689276


Imo, it's authentic


----------



## LostInBal

charlottteec said:


> Hi
> 
> I would be so grateful if anyone is able to authenticate this Balenciaga bag. Thanks so much
> 
> Seller: ellenrose90
> 
> Name of the bag: vintage mini city
> 
> The link is http://depop.com/ellenrose90/ellenrose90-genuine-vintage-balenciaga-mini-city


Awful fake, sorry..


----------



## whatisthemeaningoflife

Hello, I would really appreciate if you could authenticate this city for me please. I'm new to Balenciaga bags, so thank you so much.

Item Name - Grey Balenciaga City Bag
Item number - 222495689592
Seller ID - juliecaro999
Link - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222495689592?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Hope I've posted correctly, thank you again.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

ksuromax said:


> Imo, it's authentic



Thank you very much ksuromax!


----------



## Maltese87

Hi!

I would be so grateful if you would like to help me out with this Balenciaga classic city bag? 
I can't thank you enough for your time an effort!


----------



## LostInBal

Maltese87 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I would be so grateful if you would like to help me out with this Balenciaga classic city bag?
> I can't thank you enough for your time an effort!


Looks authentic to me


----------



## ksuromax

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Thank you very much ksuromax!


Glad to be of help


----------



## StaceyCut

Hello everyone! 

My sister recently purchased a 2010 (Fall i think) Balenciaga First bag from a mutual friend, altho it kinda looked genuine to me but something was off.. there was no "made in italy" stamped below the "1669". I was just wonderig cause i haven't seen any bag that doesn't have one. Altho the model number  "103208" is the same on the plate and at the back... We're just curious and paranoid about it.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## hellooholly

Hello all, I just scored this beautiful bag from smile8cojp, would someone kindly add to my assurance that it's authentic?

Thanks!


----------



## reesa22

Hello!
First post! Could I ask to have this bag authenticated. A few characteristics seems questionable to me
1.) one of the rivets is not as defined as the other three
2.) made in Italy back of tag, the "ly" looks slightly crooked and the y isn't flushed
3.) the leather definitely is not as buttery as my 04 motorcycle first


----------



## reesa22

reesa22 said:


> Hello!
> First post! Could I ask to have this bag authenticated. A few characteristics seems questionable to me
> 1.) one of the rivets is not as defined as the other three
> 2.) made in Italy back of tag, the "ly" looks slightly crooked and the y isn't flushed
> 3.) the leather definitely is not as buttery as my 04 motorcycle first


----------



## LostInBal

@reesa22 Authentic to me.
This is agneau leather, not chèvre as your 04..


----------



## Jooniie

Jooniie said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> Aside from the inner pocket zipper, would you think the bag is authentic?


Can someone please help?


----------



## Maltese87

aalinne_72 said:


> Looks authentic to me



Thank you so so much!! Hope you ladies are having a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## hellooholly

Item: Balenciaga Work, grey 
Seller: smile8cojp 
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/162466499769 

(sorry about forgetting to link earlier)



helloholly said:


> Hello all, I just scored this beautiful bag, would someone kindly add to my assurance that it's authentic?
> 
> Thanks!
> View attachment 3691067
> View attachment 3691066
> 
> View attachment 3691064
> View attachment 3691065


----------



## reesa22

@aalinne_72 thank you !! and thank you for the quick response. Have a great rest of your weekend as I'll enjoy the bag now!


----------



## Tookie24

I hope I am doing this correctly.  There is a bag on Ebay I would like to purchase.  They have 98% good feed back but I feel that some of that could be from misinformed people.  With that said I would like to get this bag authenticated.  I hope this is the right way to share the link.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...940368?hash=item3617960010:g:hO4AAOSwhvFZDA2h


----------



## Tookie24

this bag i am eyeing on eBay and also needed help with authentication please!Authentic BALENCIAGA Classic Metallic Edge City Gris Taupe 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/322507753816?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT . I have tried to contact the seller for more pictures, but the seller can not respond to messages.


----------



## Rn0712

Been trying to buy a blue balenciaga for the longest, can someone please authenticate this for me?   THANKS ahead of time 

Item Name:NEW BALENCIAGA CLASSIC CITY GRIS CHARTREUX MEDIUM LAMBSKIN SHOULDER BAG
Item Number: 222465453627
Seller ID: current-styles
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222465453627?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## nalasvea

Hi,
can you please help me authenticate this. Thanks


----------



## Magayon_ako

Magayon_ako said:


> Hello, need help authenticating this bag .... I just made an offer and would like to know if this is authentic. TIA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687840
> View attachment 3687841
> View attachment 3687842
> View attachment 3687843
> View attachment 3687845
> View attachment 3687847



Hello ladies, few days back I have requested authenticarion of the above item but unfortunately the eBay listing didn't have a pic of the tag's back side. I received the bag just now and here are fotos of the inside tag .... hopefully someone can take a look at it. TIA




@ksuromax here's the pic of the inside tag's back side. Still can't thank you enough for walking me through some of what I thought were inconsistencies in the bag


----------



## hellooholly

I just scored this! Any confirmation please?

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/152532144607 
seller: ko_claud


----------



## ksuromax

Magayon_ako said:


> Hello ladies, few days back I have requested authenticarion of the above item but unfortunately the eBay listing didn't have a pic of the tag's back side. I received the bag just now and here are fotos of the inside tag .... hopefully someone can take a look at it. TIA
> View attachment 3692970
> View attachment 3692971
> 
> 
> @ksuromax here's the pic of the inside tag's back side. Still can't thank you enough for walking me through some of what I thought were inconsistencies in the bag


Tag looks good to me


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

Rn0712 said:


> Been trying to buy a blue balenciaga for the longest, can someone please authenticate this for me?   THANKS ahead of time
> 
> Item Name:NEW BALENCIAGA CLASSIC CITY GRIS CHARTREUX MEDIUM LAMBSKIN SHOULDER BAG
> Item Number: 222465453627
> Seller ID: current-styles
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222465453627?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I see no red flags


----------



## ksuromax

helloholly said:


> I just scored this! Any confirmation please?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/152532144607
> seller: ko_claud


These pics are not any useful, if you are the winner, please take good close up shots of the rivets, back side of the leather tag and zipper head, someone will be  around to help you


----------



## Magayon_ako

ksuromax said:


> Tag looks good to me



Thanks @ksuromax .... i'm in Bal heaven!!! 
I will be posting more pics of this bag in the Identify forum, I would love to know the year and color of this bag .... it looks amazing IRL. DH was so insistent that I use it right away when we went out to dinner earlier. And true enough, there were a couple of ladies who were staring at my Bal (DH noticed it too!) and one even discreetly took a pic of the bag


----------



## muchstuff

Magayon_ako said:


> Thanks @ksuromax .... i'm in Bal heaven!!!
> I will be posting more pics of this bag in the Identify forum, I would love to know the year and color of this bag .... it looks amazing IRL. DH was so insistent that I use it right away when we went out to dinner earlier. And true enough, there were a couple of ladies who were staring at my Bal (DH noticed it too!) and one even discreetly took a pic of the bag


Wow, where are you? Sadly, the majority of the people where I live wouldn't know a Bal if you smacked them upside the head with it ...but then I probably miss all sorts of lovely bags so smack me too!


----------



## Magayon_ako

muchstuff said:


> Wow, where are you? Sadly, the majority of the people where I live wouldn't know a Bal if you smacked them upside the head with it ...but then I probably miss all sorts of lovely bags so smack me too!


Lol .... you are so funny muchstuff! I'm here in CA where you can find one or two Balenciaga stores plus Neiman Marcus that carries Bal bags too .... so to speak, I'm in Bal wonderland


----------



## muchstuff

Magayon_ako said:


> Lol .... you are so funny muchstuff! I'm here in CA where you can find one or two Balenciaga stores plus Neiman Marcus that carries Bal bags too .... so to speak, I'm in Bal wonderland


Up until the last year or so we've only had one store in the downtown core that sold Bals. Now we also have Nordstrom so hopefully we'll see more of them around and about! It's funny though, in the high end consignment stores we have, they say that the Bals sell very quickly...


----------



## ksuromax

Magayon_ako said:


> Thanks @ksuromax .... i'm in Bal heaven!!!
> I will be posting more pics of this bag in the Identify forum, I would love to know the year and color of this bag .... it looks amazing IRL. DH was so insistent that I use it right away when we went out to dinner earlier. And true enough, there were a couple of ladies who were staring at my Bal (DH noticed it too!) and one even discreetly took a pic of the bag


letter E stands for 2015 AW season


----------



## tatertot

nalasvea said:


> Hi,
> can you please help me authenticate this. Thanks



Authentic Work


----------



## nalasvea

tatertot said:


> Authentic Work


Thanks tatertot! You guys rock!


----------



## nalasvea

Hi again, when anyone gets a chance, can you please help me out with this one. Thanks. 

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=182563068147


----------



## jenyi928

Hi Ladies, 

Can anyone take a look of this purse that I purchased on Yoogis Closet?

Seller: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...d-black-boar-leather-motorcycle-city-bag.html
Item Number: 11101620

Thank you very much!


----------



## piosavsfan

Hi! Could someone authenticate this please? It is from a Facebook group so no link. Apparently this is a men's style.


----------



## hellooholly

Thanks in advance for any help authenticating this baby I picked up today!
ebay seller: ko_claud


----------



## mmd1313

jenyi928 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can anyone take a look of this purse that I purchased on Yoogis Closet?
> 
> Seller: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...d-black-boar-leather-motorcycle-city-bag.html
> Item Number: 11101620
> 
> Thank you very much!


Morning jenyi928
Incorrect link for item.


----------



## mmd1313

helloholly said:


> Thanks in advance for any help authenticating this baby I picked up today!
> ebay seller: ko_claud
> 
> View attachment 3694175
> View attachment 3694177
> View attachment 3694178
> View attachment 3694179
> View attachment 3694180
> View attachment 3694181
> View attachment 3694182


Morning helloholly
Pictures too small.  Please see my links for the proper position and repost when you get these.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

piosavsfan said:


> Hi! Could someone authenticate this please? It is from a Facebook group so no link. Apparently this is a men's style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3693674
> View attachment 3693675
> View attachment 3693676
> View attachment 3693677
> View attachment 3693678
> View attachment 3693679


I am not going to say you a firm 'yes' or 'no', i don't have enough experience with this style, but i see some general Bal inconsistencies and strongly recommend to get it properly checked/authenticated before you pull out your wallet.


----------



## hellooholly

mmd1313 said:


> Morning helloholly
> Pictures too small.  Please see my links for the proper position and repost when you get these.



Sorry mmd, hope these big ones are better. I can't see your links


----------



## momsidoo

Hi ! Kindly help authenticate these items please. 
1 ) item :  Balenciaga day bag
item number : 292108790663
link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...%3Af62b039b15b0ab6ab943590affff8154%7Ciid%3A1

2 ) item : Auth. Balenciaga The Day mM Size Emerald Green HW Tote Shoulder Bag no box
item number : 122482134222
link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Balenc...%3Af62b039b15b0ab6ab943590affff8154%7Ciid%3A1

Thank you in advance for accomodating!


----------



## seagullz

Hi ladies, i need help. I bought this from TRR and it don't come with dustbag, cards. The leather don't feel right at all. and the tag look weird to me.

I have decided to return this instead. but just curious


----------



## seagullz




----------



## Cavaliermum

Hi
Could someone please take a look at this bag for me:
2009 City Raisin
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...396831?hash=item4403322fdf:g:6Y4AAOSw-3FZEZCV


----------



## tempurabits

tempurabits said:


> Bump
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Please help authenticate ! Thanks. Also does anyone know what this colour is called???
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Mini City
> Item number: 252840848654
> Seller: slyhc
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252840848654?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Hi can someone help me take a look at this  I bought it but i'm not sure about the authenticity
@ksuromax @aalinne_72 ?


----------



## Tookie24

I just purchased this and received today.  I only have three days until I have to accept this.  Can I please please get someone to authenticate for me?  She said it was the Giant Work? But from what little I could figure this is the Weekend?   Please advise asap. Thanks so much!


----------



## AyshaLovesLV

Hello Ladies,

I need some help with authentication. Please take note that it doesn't come with a strap. According to the C tag, it should be a s/s 2004, but the colour is off.


----------



## DesignerFever

Hello Ladies,
Well it's estate sale season and I found this Balenciaga bag. I am unsure of the authenticity of it. I don't even know the style. I did find a similar one on Poshmark. It's definitely real suede leather and the zipper rings don't have gaps. The Lampo zipper might be the "old" one...? Anyway I need help from the Bal Bag experts. I have attached pictures and I look forward to hearing back from you experts. Thank you in advance for your time and expertise.


----------



## chowlover2

DesignerFever said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Well it's estate sale season and I found this Balenciaga bag. I am unsure of the authenticity of it. I don't even know the style. I did find a similar one on Poshmark. It's definitely real suede leather and the zipper rings don't have gaps. The Lampo zipper might be the "old" one...? Anyway I need help from the Bal Bag experts. I have attached pictures and I look forward to hearing back from you experts. Thank you in advance for your time and expertise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696051
> View attachment 3696052
> View attachment 3696053
> View attachment 3696054
> View attachment 3696056
> View attachment 3696057
> View attachment 3696060
> View attachment 3696061


How cool is that?


----------



## DesignerFever

chowlover2 said:


> How cool is that?



Thanks! It was a steal too! I just hope it's authentic. If not it was worth a shot and I'm not out of pocket much .


----------



## Magayon_ako

Hello ladies, i'm back to ask for your help in authenticaring another bag but this time, it's for my friend who wants to buy this ME. Any help is highly appreciated .... TIA!


----------



## worm123

Dear Authenticator,
Please help me to authenticate this Motocycle Balenciaga City bag. Is it an authentic bag? If it is, what year is the bag and what is the color name!
Thank you in advance.


----------



## worm123

Dear Authenticator,
Sorry,  I _forgot to include the lampro stamp on my previous post. Please find attached the pictures.
Thank you in advance._


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## LostInBal

DesignerFever said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Well it's estate sale season and I found this Balenciaga bag. I am unsure of the authenticity of it. I don't even know the style. I did find a similar one on Poshmark. It's definitely real suede leather and the zipper rings don't have gaps. The Lampo zipper might be the "old" one...? Anyway I need help from the Bal Bag experts. I have attached pictures and I look forward to hearing back from you experts. Thank you in advance for your time and expertise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696051
> View attachment 3696052
> View attachment 3696053
> View attachment 3696054
> View attachment 3696056
> View attachment 3696057
> View attachment 3696060
> View attachment 3696061


Authentic to me


----------



## LostInBal

AyshaLovesLV said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I need some help with authentication. Please take note that it doesn't come with a strap. According to the C tag, it should be a s/s 2004, but the colour is off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696029
> View attachment 3696030
> View attachment 3696029
> View attachment 3696030
> View attachment 3696029
> View attachment 3696030
> View attachment 3696035
> View attachment 3696034
> View attachment 3696032
> View attachment 3696031
> View attachment 3696030
> View attachment 3696029


This is fake


----------



## LostInBal

worm123 said:


> Dear Authenticator,
> Sorry,  I _forgot to include the lampro stamp on my previous post. Please find attached the pictures.
> Thank you in advance._


2007 pre/spring rouge tomado if I'm not wrong..  congratulations


----------



## DesignerFever

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic to me



Thank you so much Aaline! I found out it's a multi zip. But I just find any of the same style so I questioned it.


----------



## worm123

aalinne_72 said:


> 2007 pre/spring rouge tomado if I'm not wrong..  congratulations


Hooray,its authentic. I am so happy. Thank you very much for your help aalinne_72


----------



## hellooholly

I'd love any thoughts on this recent purchase please 
View attachment 3697172

View attachment 3697173

View attachment 3697169

View attachment 3697170

View attachment 3697171

View attachment 3697174

View attachment 3697175


----------



## Momolita_natty

Could you please help me to check this balenciaga?
it's authentic or not.


----------



## LouLie

Hi. I did an item # search and wasn't able to find this auction already inquired about in this thread. Hopefully I didn't miss it. If so, I apologize.

Would love to get your insight on the authenticity of this bag please. Thanks in advance. 

Title: BALENCIAGA FLAT BRASS FIRST HANDBAG
Item #: 311868016417
Seller: reboundfashion (79)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311868016417


----------



## LostInBal

LouLie said:


> Hi. I did an item # search and wasn't able to find this auction already inquired about in this thread. Hopefully I didn't miss it. If so, I apologize.
> 
> Would love to get your insight on the authenticity of this bag please. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Title: BALENCIAGA FLAT BRASS FIRST HANDBAG
> Item #: 311868016417
> Seller: reboundfashion (79)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311868016417


Authentic


----------



## LouLie

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## ksuromax

tempurabits said:


> Hi can someone help me take a look at this  I bought it but i'm not sure about the authenticity
> @ksuromax @aalinne_72 ?


Looks good to me


----------



## ksuromax

Magayon_ako said:


> Hello ladies, i'm back to ask for your help in authenticaring another bag but this time, it's for my friend who wants to buy this ME. Any help is highly appreciated .... TIA!
> View attachment 3696194
> View attachment 3696195
> View attachment 3696196
> View attachment 3696197
> View attachment 3696198
> View attachment 3696199
> View attachment 3696200
> View attachment 3696201


Looks fine to me


----------



## ksuromax

Momolita_natty said:


> Could you please help me to check this balenciaga?
> it's authentic or not.
> View attachment 3697284
> View attachment 3697285
> View attachment 3697286
> View attachment 3697287
> View attachment 3697288
> View attachment 3697289
> View attachment 3697290
> View attachment 3697291
> 
> View attachment 3697294


The paper tag is from a different bag.
where did you get the bag?


----------



## Magayon_ako

ksuromax said:


> Looks fine to me



Wohooo .... finally, thanks K!!!


----------



## Momolita_natty

ksuromax said:


> The paper tag is from a different bag.
> where did you get the bag?



Hi!
I bought from shop at my country 6 months ago. BTW, last week I found that tag and paper card didn't same. So, I would like to make sure that is authentic or not because I will clam them about this cause.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

worm123 said:


> Dear Authenticator,
> Please help me to authenticate this Motocycle Balenciaga City bag. Is it an authentic bag? If it is, what year is the bag and what is the color name!
> Thank you in advance.





aalinne_72 said:


> 2007 pre/spring rouge tomado if I'm not wrong..  congratulations


agree with aalinne on authenticity, but it's Rouge Vermillion (2007 SS), not Tomato


----------



## ksuromax

Momolita_natty said:


> View attachment 3698280
> 
> 
> Hi!
> I bought from shop at my country 6 months ago. BTW, last week I found that tag and paper card didn't same. So, I would like to make sure that is authentic or not because I will clam them about this cause.


Nothing screams off, but for the sake of good order i would like to have a look at the back side of the tag, your photo is not clear to read, can you re-post a better shot, please? E stands for AW 2015


----------



## Momolita_natty

ksuromax said:


> Nothing screams off, but for the sake of good order i would like to have a look at the back side of the tag, your photo is not clear to read, can you re-post a better shot, please? E stands for AW 2015


 
Yes, I agree with you about E is AW 2015 but tag paper shown SS 2016.


----------



## Pursehoarder_1

Hi ladies,
I'm a new member here. I really want to have this bag authenticated. Please help me out. I'm posting the pics here. Any help is appreciated!.
I also want to know what season this is from. Thanks so much.


----------



## worm123

ksuromax said:


> agree with aalinne on authenticity, but it's Rouge Vermillion (2007 SS), not Tomato


Thank you very much to aalinne_72 and Ksuromax for the help. Very appreciated.


----------



## Lalala09

Hello 

Can someone please authenticate this Bazar tote? The seller hasn't been able to show me original invoice / tell me where she bought it from!

Item name: BALENCIAGA Bazar Small Grained Leather Tote - Brand New With Tags
Item no: 172676113593
Seller ID: 4-tea-lovers
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172676113593

Thank you!!


----------



## pale_septembre

Could someone please authenticate? Thank you. 

Item name: Balenciaga Lime Green Lamb Skin Motorcycle Bag 

Number: I don't think PoshMark has those (I'm new to the app though so I might be wrong)

Seller: dannien2g0917

Link: https://www.poshmark.com/listings/58e6217d4127d022fb0343f9


----------



## LostInBal

pale_septembre said:


> Could someone please authenticate? Thank you.
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Lime Green Lamb Skin Motorcycle Bag
> 
> Number: I don't think PoshMark has those (I'm new to the app though so I might be wrong)
> 
> Seller: dannien2g0917
> 
> Link: https://www.poshmark.com/listings/58e6217d4127d022fb0343f9


This is counterfeit..


----------



## Pursehoarder_1

Ladies sorry about not including the required info earlier. I would really appreciate it if someone can authenticate this.

Item name: BALENCIAGA Classic City Bag
Item no: 272673851460
Seller ID: karma-collectibles
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/272673851460

Thanks so much!! xoxo


----------



## pale_septembre

aalinne_72 said:


> This is counterfeit..



Thank you. I thought so too, but I am in no way an expert so I wanted to check with you authenticators


----------



## momsidoo

May I request for help in authenticating this beauty?
Item Name:Authentic Balenciaga Tote Bag The Giant city Browns Leather 125464
Item Number:152545854356
Seller ID:keepupwithit7
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...iant-city-Browns-Leather-125464-/152545854356

Thank you in advance for the help


----------



## Popdoodledoo

Hello authenticator and Ladies  
May someone help me to authenticate this for me? the tag it seems suspicious for me
Item Name: Balenciaga classic metallic edge
Color: white 

Thank youuu so much!


----------



## hellooholly

May I please request some authentication confirmation for this?
Thanks!

Item Name: Classic Balenciaga Motorcycle City Black F/W 2009 Bag Handbag– 100% Authentic
Item Number: 182574515208
Seller ID: littlegreenapple
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Classic-...515208?hash=item2a824a0408:g:8Q4AAOSw7GRZCGzm


----------



## Pursehoarder_1

Ladies!! Please dont forget about the white balenciaga I posted above


----------



## Pursehoarder_1

@aalinne_72 @ksuromax


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Alone_leaf

Can anyone help to authenticate this please?


----------



## leiraxu

Hi everyone, could you guys help authenticating this balenciaga? Thanks!

Item Name: City
Link: N/a
Serial Number: 281770-1000-F-1669


----------



## Jadelove

Pls help me authenticate this please. Hi I bought this balenciaga online. I have no clue what a balenciaga bag looks never touched one before. Please help. I attached pics


----------



## LostInBal

momsidoo said:


> May I request for help in authenticating this beauty?
> Item Name:Authentic Balenciaga Tote Bag The Giant city Browns Leather 125464
> Item Number:152545854356
> Seller ID:keepupwithit7
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...iant-city-Browns-Leather-125464-/152545854356
> 
> Thank you in advance for the help


0,90$ and authentic


----------



## LostInBal

Jadelove said:


> Pls help me authenticate this please. Hi I bought this balenciaga online. I have no clue what a balenciaga bag looks never touched one before. Please help. I attached pics


Counterfeit, sorry..


----------



## LostInBal

hellooholly said:


> May I please request some authentication confirmation for this?
> Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Classic Balenciaga Motorcycle City Black F/W 2009 Bag Handbag– 100% Authentic
> Item Number: 182574515208
> Seller ID: littlegreenapple
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Classic-...515208?hash=item2a824a0408:g:8Q4AAOSw7GRZCGzm


Authentic


----------



## LostInBal

Pursehoarder_1 said:


> Ladies sorry about not including the required info earlier. I would really appreciate it if someone can authenticate this.
> 
> Item name: BALENCIAGA Classic City Bag
> Item no: 272673851460
> Seller ID: karma-collectibles
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/272673851460
> 
> Thanks so much!! xoxo


Authentic


----------



## Neasep

Hi! I bought a Balenciaga Work and now wondering if it's authentic. Some photos shown in the auction site and few additional ones below. I didn't get any more photos, hope these are enough. Thank you!

Item name: Aito upea Balenciaga Work punainen nahkalaukku
Item no: 444814791
Seller ID: pmta1211
Link: http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/aito-upea-balenciaga-work-punainen-nahkalaukku/444814791


----------



## Jadelove

aalinne_72 said:


> Counterfeit, sorry..



What made u think it was a counterfeit? I need to know all these things, is it because of the rivet? Thank you for your comment.


----------



## LostInBal

Jadelove said:


> What made u think it was a counterfeit? I need to know all these things, is it because of the rivet? Thank you for your comment.


Everything is off, sorry.


----------



## Jadelove

aalinne_72 said:


> Everything is off, sorry.



Thank you for your response! I am returning this.


----------



## momsidoo

Thought so too, but just had to ask . Lol .Thanks for the reply


----------



## momsidoo

aalinne_72 said:


> 0,90$ and authentic


Thought so too but just had to ask. Lol. Thanks for the reply


----------



## Shimmerstars88

*Item Name:* Balenciaga pale pink city bag (name as per listing)
*Item Number*:112410282653
*Seller ID:* catlaske
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm//112410282653
*Comments:*  Hello Bal authenticators, would you kindly help me out and have a look at this bag? I've never seen this colour before, it's so pretty!!!  Thank you so much!


----------



## bevw56

Hello lovely ladies
Hope you are all well and looking forward to a marvellous weekend.
Please could you let me have your thoughts on this little bag please.
Thank you in advance. 

Item name: Balenciaga hip bag blue
Item no: 152546775836
Seller ID: jamesmcgee3388jim
Link:   http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BALENCIAG...775836?hash=item23847f131c:g:RCcAAOSwZKBZFmK1


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

Shimmerstars88 said:


> *Item Name:* Balenciaga pale pink city bag (name as per listing)
> *Item Number*:112410282653
> *Seller ID:* catlaske
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm//112410282653
> *Comments:*  Hello Bal authenticators, would you kindly help me out and have a look at this bag? I've never seen this colour before, it's so pretty!!!  Thank you so much!


Looks good to me


----------



## Conni618

bevw56 said:


> Hello lovely ladies
> Hope you are all well and looking forward to a marvellous weekend.
> Please could you let me have your thoughts on this little bag please.
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga hip bag blue
> Item no: 152546775836
> Seller ID: jamesmcgee3388jim
> Link:   http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BALENCIAG...775836?hash=item23847f131c:g:RCcAAOSwZKBZFmK1



This Hip looks authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Conni618

Neasep said:


> Hi! I bought a Balenciaga Work and now wondering if it's authentic. Some photos shown in the auction site and few additional ones below. I didn't get any more photos, hope these are enough. Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Aito upea Balenciaga Work punainen nahkalaukku
> Item no: 444814791
> Seller ID: pmta1211
> Link: http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/aito-upea-balenciaga-work-punainen-nahkalaukku/444814791



I'm not familiar enough with suede Cities to feel completely confident in offering an opinion.  However, to add some comfort, I'd request a second photo of the front of the tag, perhaps with a bit more contrast.


----------



## bevw56

Thank you for your speedy reply above but I have just found one more that is of interest if I could please have your thoughts. Thank you in advance.
Item name: Balenciaga hip bag
Item no: 112412534133
Seller ID: jame_3173
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...534133?hash=item1a2c4f2575:g:nYkAAOSwY3BZHuDo


----------



## Conni618

bevw56 said:


> Thank you for your speedy reply above but I have just found one more that is of interest if I could please have your thoughts. Thank you in advance.
> Item name: Balenciaga hip bag
> Item no: 112412534133
> Seller ID: jame_3173
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...534133?hash=item1a2c4f2575:g:nYkAAOSwY3BZHuDo



Authentic to me, as well.


----------



## bevw56

Conni618 said:


> Authentic to me, as well.


Thank you so much
Happy weekend x


----------



## pkim1694

Hi - would like if someone could please authenticate this leather jacket. Please let me know if there's a better place to post this as I know typically this thread deals with bags!

Item name: Balenciaga Fall 2016 Cropped Leather Jacket $2,745 size FR38 US 2/4
Item no: 282471813848
Seller id: stargazer837
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/282471813848

Thank you!


----------



## Jadelove

I am looking at this on eBay? Is this real


----------



## hellooholly

This is on my local classifieds so any help would be appreciated please! Thanks =)

Item Name: Balenciaga bag
Link: https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/adelaide-cbd/bags/balenciaga-bag/1146339792


----------



## hellooholly

This arrived to me today, I realise I may be asking too much and I apologise but I've been on a shopping spree.
Any reassurances on this? It's paid for and arrived so my fingers are crossed but as I've never had a balenciaga newer than 2009 I'm not familiar with the newer leathers and feel/smell. It's definitely much thicker than early chevre that's for sure! Still very distressed and soft though, and flops somewhat.

Balenciaga Work Gray 
Item number: 162466499769
Seller: smile8cojp
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/162466499769


----------



## khaleesee

Hi experts! Need your help to authenticate this Balenciaga bag I bought in Japan. 
Thank you in advance!

Item Name: *Balenciaga City Black in G21 Gold Hardware*
_Photos below:_


----------



## ChinReyes

Hello ladies, please help authenticate this bag. Thanks!


----------



## hellooholly

hellooholly said:


> This arrived to me today, I realise I may be asking too much and I apologise but I've been on a shopping spree.
> Any reassurances on this? It's paid for and arrived so my fingers are crossed but as I've never had a balenciaga newer than 2009 I'm not familiar with the newer leathers and feel/smell. It's definitely much thicker than early chevre that's for sure! Still very distressed and soft though, and flops somewhat.
> 
> Balenciaga Work Gray
> Item number: 162466499769
> Seller: smile8cojp
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/162466499769
> View attachment 3704458
> View attachment 3704459
> View attachment 3704462
> View attachment 3704463
> View attachment 3704464
> View attachment 3704465



Here's some better daylight pics


----------



## LostInBal

ChinReyes said:


> Hello ladies, please help authenticate this bag. Thanks!
> View attachment 3704863
> View attachment 3704864
> View attachment 3704865
> View attachment 3704866
> View attachment 3704867
> View attachment 3704868
> View attachment 3704869
> View attachment 3704870
> View attachment 3704871
> View attachment 3704872


Authentic to me


----------



## LostInBal

hellooholly said:


> Here's some better daylight pics
> View attachment 3705493
> View attachment 3705495
> View attachment 3705496
> View attachment 3705497
> View attachment 3705498


Authentic


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ChinReyes

Hello ladies,
Good day! I'm looking at purchasing this bag. Your inputs will greatly be appreciated with regard to its authenticity. Thanks in advance! 

Item Name: balenciaga clutch
Item Number: n/a
Seller ID: queenieb1975
Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/Balenciaga-clutch/302165308232


----------



## ChinReyes

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic to me


Yay! So happy! Thank you very much!


----------



## cazzz1

I bought this at a local agency. Is it ok please? The tag isn't faded it's the camera.


----------



## cazzz1

Apologies - some clearer photos.


----------



## Freak4Coach

Hi, I'm hoping this can be authenticated as well as confirming the year and color. I hope the pics are sufficient even though the pic of the bale isn't straight on.

Item Name: Brand new Auth Balenciaga Part TIme Purple Lambskin Classic Motorcycle Bag
Item Number: 401328314760
Seller ID: ktvdj
Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-A...sh=item5d71081988:g:AMwAAOSwCU1YxNRd#shpCntId


----------



## Vanessa88

Hi everyone! 

I have been a lurker on this site for a couple of years now and I have finally bit the bullet and bought a Balenciaga city bag after maaaany years of lusting for one.  I found an apple green city in amazing condition on Vestiare Collective and I just received it. Please please please work your magic expertise and authenticate this bag. I really want to make sure it is not a fake cause I am so happy that my first Balenciaga bag is the pretty apple green from 2005...


----------



## ksuromax

Vanessa88 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have been a lurker on this site for a couple of years now and I have finally bit the bullet and bought a Balenciaga city bag after maaaany years of lusting for one.  I found an apple green city in amazing condition on Vestiare Collective and I just received it. Please please please work your magic expertise and authenticate this bag. I really want to make sure it is not a fake cause I am so happy that my first Balenciaga bag is the pretty apple green from 2005...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3706921
> View attachment 3706926
> View attachment 3706927
> View attachment 3706928
> View attachment 3706932
> View attachment 3706934
> View attachment 3706935
> View attachment 3706944


authentic, imo


----------



## Vanessa88

ksuromax said:


> authentic, imo


Yay!!  Thank you so much for replying!


----------



## hellooholly

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic



Yay thanks aaline!


----------



## cazzz1

Would really appreciate thoughts on my Town - 5148 and 5149 - please. Many thanks.


----------



## Peach08

Hi all
Looking for some help with this bag I would like to purchase
Please let me know if this is authentic and / or any additional images you would require 
I have already asked the seller for a picture of the serial number and will add once received 

Thanks in advance 

Item Name: unsure
Link : http://www.kijiji.ca/v-femme-sac-a-...rand-new-balenciaga-purse-stunning/1262675403


----------



## ksuromax

cazzz1 said:


> Would really appreciate thoughts on my Town - 5148 and 5149 - please. Many thanks.


Pics are not helpful, need rivets, bale, straight and flat shot of the tag back side (try not to bend it)....


----------



## ksuromax

Peach08 said:


> Hi all
> Looking for some help with this bag I would like to purchase
> Please let me know if this is authentic and / or any additional images you would require
> I have already asked the seller for a picture of the serial number and will add once received
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Item Name: unsure
> Link : http://www.kijiji.ca/v-femme-sac-a-...rand-new-balenciaga-purse-stunning/1262675403


Pics are not good for authentication, but i don't like what i see


----------



## Peach08

ksuromax said:


> Pics are not good for authentication, but i don't like what i see



Thank you for your quick reply
If and when I receive the additional pictures I have asked for I will post them!


----------



## LostInBal

Peach08 said:


> Thank you for your quick reply
> If and when I receive the additional pictures I have asked for I will post them!


Looks totally fake to me..


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Peach08

aalinne_72 said:


> Looks totally fake to me..



Thank you


----------



## Freak4Coach

Freak4Coach said:


> Hi, I'm hoping this can be authenticated as well as confirming the year and color. I hope the pics are sufficient even though the pic of the bale isn't straight on.
> 
> Item Name: Brand new Auth Balenciaga Part TIme Purple Lambskin Classic Motorcycle Bag
> Item Number: 401328314760
> Seller ID: ktvdj
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-A...sh=item5d71081988:g:AMwAAOSwCU1YxNRd#shpCntId



I got skipped. Can someone help?


----------



## cazzz1

ksuromax said:


> Pics are not helpful, need rivets, bale, straight and flat shot of the tag back side (try not to bend it)....





ksuromax said:


> Pics are not helpful, need rivets, bale, straight and flat shot of the tag back side (try not to bend it)....


Are these better? More to follow.


----------



## cazzz1

cazzz1 said:


> Are these better? More to follow.





cazzz1 said:


> Are these better? More to follow.


----------



## cazzz1

Having great trouble loading photos!


----------



## ksuromax

cazzz1 said:


> Having great trouble loading photos!


They must be heavy for uploading, but thanks for your efforts, considering all together i tend to say it's authentic


----------



## queenar

Hello, I just purchased a mini city from vestiaire collective, the card and piece of leather that come with don't seem right...would you please kindly authenticate it for me? Many thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

queenar said:


> Hello, I just purchased a mini city from vestiaire collective, the card and piece of leather that come with don't seem right...would you please kindly authenticate it for me? Many thanks!


Yup, the card is from a different bag


----------



## queenar

ksuromax said:


> Yup, the card is from a different bag


Thank you soooo much for your reply! And the bag itself? Is it authentic?


----------



## ksuromax

queenar said:


> Thank you soooo much for your reply! And the bag itself? Is it authentic?


These pics are not enough
need to see the bag itself, bale, zipper head from the back side
from what i can see now, it looks like regular lambskin, tag says veau - calfskin


----------



## queenar

ksuromax said:


> These pics are not enough
> need to see the bag itself, bale, zipper head from the back side
> from what i can see now, it looks like regular lambskin, tag says veau - calfskin



Hope these more pictures will help...again appreciate so much for your help!


----------



## ksuromax

queenar said:


> Hope these more pictures will help...again appreciate so much for your help!


Looks good to me, Bleu Obscur in classic lambskin, if my monitor is not deceiving me


----------



## queenar

ksuromax said:


> Looks good to me, Bleu Obscur in classic lambskin, if my monitor is not deceiving me


Thank you so much ksuromax! Now I finally have appetite for dinner


----------



## ksuromax

queenar said:


> Thank you so much ksuromax! Now I finally have appetite for dinner


My pleasure to be of help


----------



## cazzz1

Man


ksuromax said:


> They must be heavy for uploading, but thanks for your efforts, considering all together i tend to say it's authentic [/QUOT
> 
> Many thanks for all your help. xx


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

ksuromax said:


> Looks good to me



Thank you ksuromax! 
My absolute loss! 
Missed out in getting this beauty! Sigh!!


----------



## ksuromax

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Thank you ksuromax!
> My absolute loss!
> Missed out in getting this beauty! Sigh!!


Don't worry, you'll find another one!!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

ksuromax said:


> Don't worry, you'll find another one!!



Thank you ksuromax!  It's the feeling of disappointment. So close!  Yes, there will be other Bals for sure.
I haven't started collecting that long, only have 3 Bals, but I do want more! hehehe!  It definitely is a crazy/fun addiction!


----------



## Alone_leaf

Alone_leaf said:


> Can anyone help to authenticate this please?



Can any experts help me on this bag please please???? Just one second. I really need help to authenticate it. I am very appreciated.


----------



## firefly81

Hi ladies, could you authenticate this Balenciaga Papier A4 for me? I bought it on eBay. it is supposed to be new with tag. there is a tag from Barney's on it, but the tag says "red one size" when the bag is clearly not red in color. It was quite a lot of money so would appreciate it you can help me out.


----------



## NiMe

Hello! 

Please help me authenticate these bags:

Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA Dark Gray Classic Mini City 300295 Leather Handbag
Item Number: 222515559061 
Seller ID: brandearauction
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...559061?hash=item33cef5fa95:g:OCgAAOSwVm5Y-1NL

Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA Grey Classic Mini City 300295 Leather Handbag w/ Strap
Item Number: 222515553350
Seller ID: brandearauction
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...93dce66&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=222515559061

I'd really appreciated it if you could also tell me what year they are. Thank you so much!


----------



## ksuromax

firefly81 said:


> Hi ladies, could you authenticate this Balenciaga Papier A4 for me? I bought it on eBay. it is supposed to be new with tag. there is a tag from Barney's on it, but the tag says "red one size" when the bag is clearly not red in color. It was quite a lot of money so would appreciate it you can help me out.
> 
> View attachment 3710088
> 
> View attachment 3710049
> View attachment 3710050
> View attachment 3710051
> View attachment 3710052
> View attachment 3710053
> View attachment 3710054
> View attachment 3710055
> View attachment 3710056
> View attachment 3710057
> View attachment 3710049
> View attachment 3710050
> View attachment 3710051
> View attachment 3710053
> View attachment 3710054
> View attachment 3710055
> View attachment 3710056
> View attachment 3710057
> View attachment 3710049
> View attachment 3710050
> View attachment 3710051
> View attachment 3710052
> View attachment 3710053
> View attachment 3710054
> View attachment 3710055
> View attachment 3710056
> View attachment 3710057


Bag looks fine to me, Barney's tag could be messed up


----------



## firefly81

ksuromax said:


> Bag looks fine to me, Barney's tag could be messed up


Thank you so much! I have never purchased a luxury item from ebay before, but this style is already discontinued so its so hard to find! Thank you very much!!


----------



## ksuromax

firefly81 said:


> Thank you so much! I have never purchased a luxury item from ebay before, but this style is already discontinued so its so hard to find! Thank you very much!!


It's a great bag, Metallic Edge Papier A4, indeed rare, and very beautiful, enjoy!!


----------



## ChinReyes

Hi Ladies,
Requesting for your assistance to please authenticate this day bag. Will be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## firefly81

ksuromax said:


> It's a great bag, Metallic Edge Papier A4, indeed rare, and very beautiful, enjoy!!


Thanks again!!


----------



## Conni618

NiMe said:


> Hello!
> 
> Please help me authenticate these bags:
> 
> Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA Dark Gray Classic Mini City 300295 Leather Handbag
> Item Number: 222515559061
> Seller ID: brandearauction
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...559061?hash=item33cef5fa95:g:OCgAAOSwVm5Y-1NL
> 
> Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA Grey Classic Mini City 300295 Leather Handbag w/ Strap
> Item Number: 222515553350
> Seller ID: brandearauction
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-Grey-Classic-Mini-City-300295-Leather-Handbag-w-Strap/222515553350?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=40130&meid=74f5eb9e88b745a08a5bec8d693dce66&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=222515559061
> 
> I'd really appreciated it if you could also tell me what year they are. Thank you so much!



Both look authentic to me.  The first listing, the one with the "H" on the back of the tag is from S/S 2014.  The other has a "K" and is from F/W 2012.


----------



## ChinReyes

Hi Ladies, 
I'm thinking of getting this bag. Please help authenticate. And would you know from what year is the bag. 
Thank you so much everyone!


----------



## shmilyyyyy

Item name : authentic balenciaga classic city motor bag
Item number : 
Link :  https://bnc.lt/focc/r6Vcg5kUuD









Hi ladies, Please help me authenticate this classic city bag~ ( I've already purchased it from poshmark. Wanna reassurance on this. Gotta 3 days to finalize the purchase) thank u so much!


----------



## schmile

hello! 

would totally appreciate a second opinion on this.

Item Name : balenciaga classic city sandstone 

my question is, according to the tag, it's from the F/W 2010 collection, but was this color produced during that season? 

thank you in advance


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## miumiu4me

Hi

Please could one of you fantastic authenticaters who help me so much identify if this is a true and authentic balenciaga trousse clutch. I have already purchased this item and the seller says she already had this authenticated here as 100% authentic. My worry is the O ring on the front zipper is this not supposed to be closed all the way around??...Thanks ladies.


----------



## miumiu4me

miumiu4me said:


> View attachment 3712651
> View attachment 3712653
> View attachment 3712654
> View attachment 3712656
> View attachment 3712658
> View attachment 3712659
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Please could one of you fantastic authenticaters who help me so much iddntify if this is a true balenciaga trousse clutch. Unfortunately i have already purchased this. Thanks ladies.


----------



## Conni618

ChinReyes said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Requesting for your assistance to please authenticate this day bag. Will be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 3711361
> View attachment 3711362
> View attachment 3711363
> View attachment 3711364
> View attachment 3711365
> View attachment 3711366
> View attachment 3711367
> View attachment 3711368
> View attachment 3711369


Not familiar with this style, but the features I can see, look to be authentic.  Could give a better educated guess if you can post a closer photo of one of the rivets at the base of the handle.


----------



## Conni618

ChinReyes said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I'm thinking of getting this bag. Please help authenticate. And would you know from what year is the bag.
> Thank you so much everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3711883
> View attachment 3711884
> View attachment 3711885
> View attachment 3711886
> View attachment 3711887
> View attachment 3711888
> View attachment 3711889
> View attachment 3711890



This looks authentic to me.  Can only guess the season to be prior to S/S 2014.


----------



## Conni618

shmilyyyyy said:


> Item name : authentic balenciaga classic city motor bag
> Item number :
> Link :  https://bnc.lt/focc/r6Vcg5kUuD
> 
> View attachment 3711996
> View attachment 3711997
> View attachment 3711999
> View attachment 3712000
> View attachment 3712001
> View attachment 3712002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, Please help me authenticate this classic city bag~ ( I've already purchased it from poshmark. Wanna reassurance on this. Gotta 3 days to finalize the purchase) thank u so much!



So far so good, but need a close, clear photo of one of the rivets to be certain.


----------



## Conni618

miumiu4me said:


> View attachment 3712651
> View attachment 3712653
> View attachment 3712654
> View attachment 3712656
> View attachment 3712658
> View attachment 3712659
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Please could one of you fantastic authenticaters who help me so much identify if this is a true and authentic balenciaga trousse clutch. I have already purchased this item and the seller says she already had this authenticated here as 100% authentic. My worry is the O ring on the front zipper is this not supposed to be closed all the way around??...Thanks ladies.



What I see looks fine.  Would need to see a clearer photo of the front of the leather tag to authenticate confidently.


----------



## Conni618

schmile said:


> hello!
> 
> would totally appreciate a second opinion on this.
> 
> Item Name : balenciaga classic city sandstone
> 
> 
> 
> my question is, according to the tag, it's from the F/W 2010 collection, but was this color produced during that season?
> 
> thank you in advance



Can't authenticate without more photos, but you can check the color swatches for that season here:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/color-charts-by-year-all-in-one-place.141901/


----------



## shmilyyyyy




----------



## shmilyyyyy

Conni618 said:


> So far so good, but need a close, clear photo of one of the rivets to be certain.



Hi Connie 

Just uploaded a phot of rivet! Thank you so much lady!


----------



## Claraloo

i hope you can help me.

Model Balenciaga City
No 0162C
115748
Link Ebay Germany http://www.ebay.de/itm/172697566419?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you very much!!


----------



## QuachN2

Hi Ladies, can someone please help me authenticate this bag? It would be greatly appreciated! I have it on layaway at the moment and I only have 3 more days to change my mind and receive a full refund of my deposit. I will also attach the pictures provided by the website in case the link doesn't work.

Item Name: *BALENCIAGA BLACK METALLIC EDGE CHEVRE CITY*
Seller: LoveThatBag 
Link: https://www.lovethatbag.ca/collecti...ts/balenciaga-black-metallic-edge-chevre-city

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Vetdk

Dear purseforum
Can you help me authenticate this balenciaga Velo?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Conni618

Claraloo said:


> i hope you can help me.
> 
> Model Balenciaga City
> No 0162C
> 115748
> Link Ebay Germany http://www.ebay.de/itm/172697566419?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you very much!!
> 
> View attachment 3713359
> View attachment 3713361
> View attachment 3713362
> View attachment 3713363
> View attachment 3713364



Sorry.  This is  definitely a counterfeit.


----------



## Conni618

shmilyyyyy said:


> View attachment 3712878



This rivet looks good!


----------



## Conni618

QuachN2 said:


> Hi Ladies, can someone please help me authenticate this bag? It would be greatly appreciated! I have it on layaway at the moment and I only have 3 more days to change my mind and receive a full refund of my deposit. I will also attach the pictures provided by the website in case the link doesn't work.
> 
> Item Name: *BALENCIAGA BLACK METALLIC EDGE CHEVRE CITY*
> Seller: LoveThatBag
> Link: https://www.lovethatbag.ca/collecti...ts/balenciaga-black-metallic-edge-chevre-city
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!



I see nothing that worries me, but can't authenticate without a close, clear photo of a rivet.  Also helpful would be clearer photos of the leather tag, front and back.   I would try to get the seller to at least take a large rivet pic.  Then for peace of mind, you can upload better tag pics once you receive it.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Conni618

Vetdk said:


> Dear purseforum
> Can you help me authenticate this balenciaga Velo?
> Thanks in advance


 
So far so good.  Can you please upload a photo of the front of the tag?  Include the number of the initial query, post #5202.


----------



## Claraloo

Conni618 said:


> Sorry.  This is  definitely a counterfeit.



Thank you so much! I didn't expect that. 

You're making a great job!


----------



## easylover

Hello! Thx for this Forum! Please help to authenticate this bag! thats not from Ebay, found in second hand luxury brands store!
thats red papier a4 bag from balenciaga seems with metallic or patina effect, here are the photos
really like that but not sure is it authentic! thx a lot for YOur help)


----------



## QuachN2

Conni618 said:


> I see nothing that worries me, but can't authenticate without a close, clear photo of a rivet.  Also helpful would be clearer photos of the leather tag, front and back.   I would try to get the seller to at least take a large rivet pic.  Then for peace of mind, you can upload better tag pics once you receive it.



Thank you for getting back to me so quick!  I have requested for additional photos of the rivet and the leather tag. I will update my post once they send them to me.


----------



## gprad

Hi Ladies,

Can you please help me authenticate this bag? It's from facebook group, unfortunately she accidentally deleted the post so there's no link (i have pics tho!)

It's Balenciaga Giant City, I believe in dark knight with rose gold hardware.
Item # 173084 4070

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Conni618

gprad said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag? It's from facebook group, unfortunately she accidentally deleted the post so there's no link (i have pics tho!)
> 
> It's Balenciaga Giant City, I believe in dark knight with rose gold hardware.
> Item # 173084 4070
> 
> Thank you for your help!
> View attachment 3713963
> View attachment 3713965
> View attachment 3713967
> View attachment 3713990
> View attachment 3713991
> View attachment 3713992



There's enough here to be fairly confident, but a clear photo of the front of the leather tag is needed to authenticate with comfort.


----------



## zoelovescleo

Hi Please authenticate this 

Balenciaga Classic Mini City in Black
Item number: 332240343493
seller: izzyyyx17
*Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...LM4cuqOGrLZ7tF0vvipwE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc*


----------



## Conni618

Zoe Georgopoulos said:


> Hi Please authenticate this
> 
> Balenciaga Classic Mini City in Black
> Item number: 332240343493
> seller: izzyyyx17
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-Mini-City-Handbag-/332240343493?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=sJ%2FmqPLM4cuqOGrLZ7tF0vvipwE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc*



I'm sorry, this one is a counterfeit.


----------



## gprad

Conni618 said:


> There's enough here to be fairly confident, but a clear photo of the front of the leather tag is needed to authenticate with comfort.



THank you! I will attach it as soon as I get it from her..


----------



## ChinReyes

Conni618 said:


> Not familiar with this style, but the features I can see, look to be authentic.  Could give a better educated guess if you can post a closer photo of one of the rivets at the base of the handle.


Thank you very much Ms. @Conni618 ! Really appreciate your help!


----------



## ChinReyes

Conni618 said:


> This looks authentic to me.  Can only guess the season to be prior to S/S 2014.


Thanks again Ms. @Conni618 ! You guys are the best! Thank you for your expertise!


----------



## easylover

Conni618 said:


> I'm sorry, this one is a counterfeit.


hello! please help me to authenticate this bag! this papier tote a4 
thank you very much


----------



## LizzySalz

Hello,
I'm sorry. I don't know how it works but PLEASE help me authenticate this bag. 

Item Name: Authentic 2014 Balenciaga Classic Giant 12 Velo Black
Item Number:112349601638
Seller ID: natureilove 
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/112349601638 

Thank you so much


----------



## Conni618

easylover said:


> hello! please help me to authenticate this bag! this papier tote a4
> thank you very much



Two things.  I am not familiar enough at this time with the Papier totes to authenticate reliably.  Also, If someone who is experienced would like to help, she would need further photos.   At least, the front of the leather tag, as well as a rivet at the base of the handle.  Please post again if you can get more photos, and hopefully someone familiar with the style will be able to help.


----------



## Conni618

LizzySalz said:


> Hello,
> I'm sorry. I don't know how it works but PLEASE help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item Name: Authentic 2014 Balenciaga Classic Giant 12 Velo Black
> Item Number:112349601638
> Seller ID: natureilove
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/112349601638
> 
> Thank you so much



You've done this correctly.  However, we need more photos from the seller in order to authenticate the bag.  Clear pics of the inside tag, front and back, a close up of a rivet at the base of one of the handles (the back of the stud) and possibly one of the zipper heads.  If you can provide these, someone can help.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## gprad

Conni618 said:


> There's enough here to be fairly confident, but a clear photo of the front of the leather tag is needed to authenticate with comfort.



Hi Conni,

Here's the front of the leather tag 
Thank youuu!


----------



## LizzySalz

Conni618 said:


> You've done this correctly.  However, we need more photos from the seller in order to authenticate the bag.  Clear pics of the inside tag, front and back, a close up of a rivet at the base of one of the handles (the back of the stud) and possibly one of the zipper heads.  If you can provide these, someone can help.



Thank you!!
This is what I have so far:


----------



## elifm

Hi! Looking to authenticate this bag. I have two days to return it. Hope I'm doing this right!  There is a clearer photo of the tag on the link!

*Item name: 2015 SS City Giant Studs Handbag Leather Medium
Listing link*: https://www.trendlee.com/collection...ity-giant-studs-handbag-leather-medium1510630


----------



## scrpo83

Hello, i''m looking to test the Balenciaga waters with my first bag..Balenciaga Day..Kindly appreciate if you lovely people could authenticate this one for me

Item Name : Auth BALENCIAGA The Day Shoulder Hobo Bag Leather Purple Italy Mirror 69R878
Item Number : 282468169211
Seller ID : boom2hanten
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/282468169211?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

and

Item Name : Auth BALENCIAGA The Day Shoulder Tote Bag Yellow Leather Italy Vintage S05344
Item Number : 263010846606
Seller ID : brand_jfa
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALENC...846606?hash=item3d3cab078e:g:TPcAAOSwcUBYQONJ

Thank you for your kind help..


----------



## Ciela

Hi ladies! could anyone please kindly authenticate these bags? thank you 

Name: Balenciaga The Part Time
Number: 292129020430
Seller: japan_monoshare
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...020430?hash=item44043f1a0e:g:gEYAAOSwfpVZJlcM

Name: Balenciaga The Town
Number: 172519670852
Seller: wetkandy
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...670852?hash=item282af94444:g:FEAAAOSw9GhYmcb-


----------



## Kaysho92

scrpo83 said:


> Hello, i''m looking to test the Balenciaga waters with my first bag..Balenciaga Day..Kindly appreciate if you lovely people could authenticate this one for me
> 
> Item Name : Auth BALENCIAGA The Day Shoulder Hobo Bag Leather Purple Italy Mirror 69R878
> Item Number : 282468169211
> Seller ID : boom2hanten
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/282468169211?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> and
> 
> Item Name : Auth BALENCIAGA The Day Shoulder Tote Bag Yellow Leather Italy Vintage S05344
> Item Number : 263010846606
> Seller ID : brand_jfa
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALENC...846606?hash=item3d3cab078e:g:TPcAAOSwcUBYQONJ
> 
> Thank you for your kind help..


What do guys think of the Luisa Vannini handbags. I've just come across this bag and think it's pretty good. And it's on sale as well. Just want some opinion. Here is the link to the bag I'm talking about

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Lui...s=Main Colour:COGNAC/BROWN&varId=511515494298


----------



## ksuromax

scrpo83 said:


> Hello, i''m looking to test the Balenciaga waters with my first bag..Balenciaga Day..Kindly appreciate if you lovely people could authenticate this one for me
> 
> Item Name : Auth BALENCIAGA The Day Shoulder Hobo Bag Leather Purple Italy Mirror 69R878
> Item Number : 282468169211
> Seller ID : boom2hanten
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/282468169211?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> and
> 
> Item Name : Auth BALENCIAGA The Day Shoulder Tote Bag Yellow Leather Italy Vintage S05344
> Item Number : 263010846606
> Seller ID : brand_jfa
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALENC...846606?hash=item3d3cab078e:g:TPcAAOSwcUBYQONJ
> 
> Thank you for your kind help..


Both are authentic
just make sure you check all the photos, as both bags have colour transfer/stains.


----------



## scrpo83

Thank you ksuromax!!


----------



## ksuromax

scrpo83 said:


> Thank you ksuromax!!


you're welcome


----------



## bevw56

Hello ladies
Please can I have your valued opinion on this bag.
Thank you in advance and enjoy your day.
Name: Balenciaga vintage saddle
Number: 182599106693
Seller: liberty177
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182599106693


----------



## gprad

gprad said:


> Hi Conni,
> 
> Here's the front of the leather tag
> Thank youuu!
> View attachment 3715032



oops forgot to write post #5210


----------



## Conni618

bevw56 said:


> Hello ladies
> Please can I have your valued opinion on this bag.
> Thank you in advance and enjoy your day.
> Name: Balenciaga vintage saddle
> Number: 182599106693
> Seller: liberty177
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182599106693



Sorry.  I believe this is from the original "Balenciaga," which is an earlier designer than the bags I'm able to authenticate.


----------



## Conni618

gprad said:


> oops forgot to write post #5210





gprad said:


> Hi Conni,
> 
> Here's the front of the leather tag
> Thank youuu!
> View attachment 3715032



This tag looks fine.  Bag is authentic to me.


----------



## gprad

Conni618 said:


> This tag looks fine.  Bag is authentic to me.


 
Awesome!! thank you @Conni618 !!


----------



## LizzySalz

Hi Connie,
Thank you so much for everything. Here are the pics. 
Another detail, do you think the hardware is to shiny or is it ok? 

THANK YOU @Conni618


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## LizzySalz

Hello again,
Thank you for your amazing job. 
Can you please help me with these two? I have to decide what to buy because I'm not from the US and I will be travelling to pick up my purchase next week so thank you so much for your advice. 

Item name: 100% Authentic Balenciaga Outremer City bag. 
Item number:  311872855975
Seller id: court_lovez_you
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/311872855975 
Ebay

Item name: Authentic Balenciaga city bag in Blue. 
Item number: 282476999947.
Seller id: claire516
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/282476999947 
Ebay

Once again thank you!


----------



## QuachN2

QuachN2 said:


> Hi Ladies, can someone please help me authenticate this bag? It would be greatly appreciated! I have it on layaway at the moment and I only have 3 more days to change my mind and receive a full refund of my deposit. I will also attach the pictures provided by the website in case the link doesn't work.
> 
> Item Name: *BALENCIAGA BLACK METALLIC EDGE CHEVRE CITY*
> Seller: LoveThatBag
> Link: https://www.lovethatbag.ca/collecti...ts/balenciaga-black-metallic-edge-chevre-city
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!





Conni618 said:


> I see nothing that worries me, but can't authenticate without a close, clear photo of a rivet.  Also helpful would be clearer photos of the leather tag, front and back.   I would try to get the seller to at least take a large rivet pic.  Then for peace of mind, you can upload better tag pics once you receive it.


Hi Conni, 
Here are some updated photos that were sent to me. I'm not sure if these are any better but I really hope so. Today is my last day to change my mind. I would really appreciate your thoughts on this purse!

Thanks so much!


----------



## Mamahailee

hi, good day to everyone..
i need help urgently...
can anyone please please please authenticate this beauty here...
it's preloved..
i hv no idea what color this is but i love it at first sight... 
please, thank you very much in advance


----------



## Iduneterea

Hello ladies, thank you in advance for your help!

Item Name: Balenciaga Velo in Blue Azuli
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.it/d...-mano-balenciaga-velo-blu-pelle-4069004.shtml:


----------



## Conni618

QuachN2 said:


> Hi Conni,
> Here are some updated photos that were sent to me. I'm not sure if these are any better but I really hope so. Today is my last day to change my mind. I would really appreciate your thoughts on this purse!
> 
> Thanks so much!
> View attachment 3716236
> View attachment 3716237
> View attachment 3716239
> View attachment 3716240
> View attachment 3716236
> View attachment 3716237
> View attachment 3716239
> View attachment 3716240



I can not see the accent on the back of the tag (FABRIQUE') but I think it's because of the thickness of the chevre' leather.  Also they didn't send a pic of a rivet.  
Even so, everything else looks perfect, so I'd be comfortable purchasing this, were I you.


----------



## Conni618

LizzySalz said:


> Hi Connie,
> Thank you so much for everything. Here are the pics.
> Another detail, do you think the hardware is to shiny or is it ok?
> 
> THANK YOU @Conni618


Everything here looks good.  Zipper heads should have an upper case "B."   Other than that missing detail, all else looks authentic.  The hardware looks to me to be within the normal range of shine.  I believe it dulls a bit with age and use.


----------



## Conni618

Iduneterea said:


> Hello ladies, thank you in advance for your help!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Velo in Blue Azuli
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.it/d...-mano-balenciaga-velo-blu-pelle-4069004.shtml:



Need to see photos of the back of the tag, a rivet and a bale to authenticate.


----------



## Conni618

Mamahailee said:


> hi, good day to everyone..
> i need help urgently...
> can anyone please please please authenticate this beauty here...
> it's preloved..
> i hv no idea what color this is but i love it at first sight...
> please, thank you very much in advance



Need to see back of the leather tag, and a rivet.  Zipper head would be helpful too.


----------



## Conni618

LizzySalz said:


> Hello again,
> Thank you for your amazing job.
> Can you please help me with these two? I have to decide what to buy because I'm not from the US and I will be travelling to pick up my purchase next week so thank you so much for your advice.
> 
> Item name: 100% Authentic Balenciaga Outremer City bag.
> Item number:  311872855975
> Seller id: court_lovez_you
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/311872855975
> Ebay
> 
> Item name: Authentic Balenciaga city bag in Blue.
> Item number: 282476999947.
> Seller id: claire516
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/282476999947
> Ebay
> 
> Once again thank you!



These both are authentic in my opinion.


----------



## QuachN2

Conni618 said:


> I can not see the accent on the back of the tag (FABRIQUE') but I think it's because of the thickness of the chevre' leather.  Also they didn't send a pic of a rivet.
> Even so, everything else looks perfect, so I'd be comfortable purchasing this, were I you.


Thank you for your help! I really appreciate it.[emoji1] I will take more  detailed pictures of these areas once I receive it and will repost!


----------



## LizzySalz

Conni618 said:


> Everything here looks good.  Zipper heads should have an upper case "B."   Other than that missing detail, all else looks authentic.  The hardware looks to me to be within the normal range of shine.  I believe it dulls a bit with age and use.


Thank you @Conni618


----------



## Mamahailee

Conni618 said:


> Need to see back of the leather tag, and a rivet.  Zipper head would be helpful too.



yeah will do that!!! thanks @Conni618 , youre amazing =)


----------



## cherrystone

I hope this is allowed as it is a wallet and not a purse but I found this little beauty at the thrift store for a couple bucks and wanted to know if it was real...thought somebody here would know better than me. I hope it is real because I think it's gorgeous and it feels so smooth and even though it's a bit worn and very preloved it'd still be nice to know if it's authentic. Here are some photos:


----------



## Kirsten007

Please could you authenticate and tell me the name of my Balenciaga? I can't find it anywhere!


----------



## Conni618

cherrystone said:


> I hope this is allowed as it is a wallet and not a purse but I found this little beauty at the thrift store for a couple bucks and wanted to know if it was real...thought somebody here would know better than me. I hope it is real because I think it's gorgeous and it feels so smooth and even though it's a bit worn and very preloved it'd still be nice to know if it's authentic. Here are some photos:



Posting wallets here is fine.  However, this appears to be from the "original Balenciaga," and we don't have the expertise to authenticate those here.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Conni618

Kirsten007 said:


> Please could you authenticate and tell me the name of my Balenciaga? I can't find it anywhere!



 Can't authenticate without more photos.  Sorry, don't know what this was called, but to me, it looks like an variation of the "Club."  I can tell you based on your tag pic, that it would have been released in F/W 2013.  Possibly ask for help in the "Identify," thread?
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-balenciaga.880908/page-51#post-31385349


----------



## QuachN2

Conni618 said:


> I can not see the accent on the back of the tag (FABRIQUE') but I think it's because of the thickness of the chevre' leather.  Also they didn't send a pic of a rivet.
> Even so, everything else looks perfect, so I'd be comfortable purchasing this, were I you.


Hi Conni, 

Just got a few more updated photos if you wouldn't mind taking another look?

It's still kind of hard to see the accent tho I think. Really appreciate all of your help!


----------



## Kirsten007

Sorry - I posted in wrong place. New to this.
I'll try again!


----------



## bevw56

Conni618 said:


> Sorry.  I believe this is from the original "Balenciaga," which is an earlier designer than the bags I'm able to authenticate.


Thank you Connie x


----------



## Amporter1110

Hi! I'm brand new here and have search the forums and threads since I got home 4 hours ago and can't find anything substantial to prove if my bag is authentic or not..it looks and feels so real and quality to me, but the Lampo zipper logo and bail as well as hardware rivets look off to me a bit. I purchased from Poshmark and have a couple days to reject it and send back and hopefully get a refund if it is not real. The lady said she lost all the tags and receipt. She also sold it as a "City Giant 21 Rose Gold, black"..please help me!! TIA!


----------



## Amporter1110

Additional photos of the bag..thanks again for any and all help you can give me!


----------



## LostInBal

Amporter1110 said:


> View attachment 3718325
> View attachment 3718327
> View attachment 3718328
> View attachment 3718329
> View attachment 3718330
> View attachment 3718331
> View attachment 3718332
> View attachment 3718333
> View attachment 3718334
> View attachment 3718335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Additional photos of the bag..thanks again for any and all help you can give me!


This is counterfeit, sorry.


----------



## Amporter1110

aalinne_72 said:


> This is counterfeit, sorry.


Thought so. Thanks so much!


----------



## Conni618

QuachN2 said:


> Hi Conni,
> 
> Just got a few more updated photos if you wouldn't mind taking another look?
> 
> It's still kind of hard to see the accent tho I think. Really appreciate all of your help!
> 
> View attachment 3717983
> View attachment 3717984
> View attachment 3717985



These photos are excellent.  I do see a hint of that accent, but regardless, this bag is authentic to me.


----------



## QuachN2

Conni618 said:


> These photos are excellent.  I do see a hint of that accent, but regardless, this bag is authentic to me.


Hi Conni,

Thank you for your help and giving me peace of mind! Now I can't wait to receive the item! [emoji1][emoji173]


----------



## khaleesee

Hi Ladies,
If you can help me authenticate my *Balenciaga City Black in G21 Gold Hardware* that will be great. Thank you in advance! 

See entry (posted on May 20): *5141*
Additional pics below:
*


*


----------



## Rockerchic

Hi there,
I'd love your advice on the authenticity of this town. Thank you so much
http://www.ebay.com/itm/302321309541?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Mamahailee

Hi fellow TPF members.
I need help urgently. My sister is planning to buy this from a preloved online store and im not happy looking at the pics, coz ive never seen a balenciaga clutch of such. I tried telling my sis but she wont listen. I even contacted the seller and she claimed this clutch is 100% authentic. 
Can someone here confirm this for me so i can convince my sister. pleaseeeeeee 

p/s : the seller said she lost the care card.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



Mamahailee said:


> Hi fellow TPF members.
> I need help urgently. My sister is planning to buy this from a preloved online store and im not happy looking at the pics, coz ive never seen a balenciaga clutch of such. I tried telling my sis but she wont listen. I even contacted the seller and she claimed this clutch is 100% authentic.
> Can someone here confirm this for me so i can convince my sister. pleaseeeeeee
> 
> p/s : the seller said she lost the care card.
> 
> View attachment 3720334
> View attachment 3720336


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please post photos of rivet & back of zipper head



Rockerchic said:


> Hi there,
> I'd love your advice on the authenticity of this town. Thank you so much
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/302321309541?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



khaleesee said:


> Hi Ladies,
> If you can help me authenticate my *Balenciaga City Black in G21 Gold Hardware* that will be great. Thank you in advance!
> 
> See entry (posted on May 20): *5141*
> Additional pics below:
> *
> View attachment 3719728
> View attachment 3719727
> *


----------



## LizzySalz

Hello!
Can you please help me with this bag? I have to decide today. Thank you so much in advance. 
Bleu Indigo Lambskin leather Motorcycle bag

Item Number: 134753. 

Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-bleu-indigo-lambskin-leather-motorcycle-velo-bag.html

Yoogiscloset.com


----------



## ksuromax

LizzySalz said:


> Hello!
> Can you please help me with this bag? I have to decide today. Thank you so much in advance.
> Bleu Indigo Lambskin leather Motorcycle bag
> 
> Item Number: 134753.
> 
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-bleu-indigo-lambskin-leather-motorcycle-velo-bag.html
> 
> Yoogiscloset.com


Yoogi's is safe to buy from, but it's not bleu indigo, imo it's lagoon


----------



## LizzySalz

ksuromax said:


> Yoogi's is safe to buy from, but it's not bleu indigo, imo it's lagoon


THANK YOU @ksuromax


----------



## Rockerchic

peacebabe said:


> Hello, please post photos of rivet & back of zipper head


thank you peacebabe. Here they are


----------



## jchar10

Hi,
Any help authenticating would be much appreciated!
item: balenciaga city classic silver hw


----------



## bevw56

Good morning ladies. 
Please can I have your thoughts on this bag and if it is authentic is it a proper turquoise or more green?
Enjoy your day x
Item name: Balenciaga Day turquoise
Item number: 263015218281
Seller id: victorias.wardrobe
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...218281?hash=item3d3cedbc69:g:UH8AAOSwnHZYjfoU


----------



## schrankers

Hello, ladies! I am considering my first Balenciaga ever and I've been craving one for years. I think I found my dream item, but I'd love your help looking at the photos that are already posted and any additional photos you think I should request before I make an offer.

I am fairly sure this particular bag isn't one that was copied since it's fairly rare/even unpopular, but just in case I wanted to ask the true experts!

This bag is on Poshmark. I hope that is also okay. Thank you so much for your help!!

Item Name: Balenciaga Papier Sight Shoulder, Black
Item Number: N/A on Poshmark
Seller ID: cpizzle1
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-590a98d541b4e009e9010b4b


----------



## Mamahailee

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it's non authentic



Tq darling! [emoji813]️


----------



## bevw56

Hello again
Please could you give me your thoughts on this bag please?
thank you in advance
bev

Item Name: Balenciaga day bag navy blue 
Item Number: 282501541666
Seller ID: boom2hanten
Link: Item ; http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...541666?hash=item41c6676f22:g:--AAAOSwfpVZLiEF


----------



## Conni618

jchar10 said:


> Hi,
> Any help authenticating would be much appreciated!
> item: balenciaga city classic silver h



Looks good so far.  Please provide a photo of a bale taken at its widest angle:  Also include reference to post _5271_, if you upload that pic.


----------



## Conni618

bevw56 said:


> Good morning ladies.
> Please can I have your thoughts on this bag and if it is authentic is it a proper turquoise or more green?
> Enjoy your day x
> Item name: Balenciaga Day turquoise
> Item number: 263015218281
> Seller id: victorias.wardrobe
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...218281?hash=item3d3cedbc69:g:UH8AAOSwnHZYjfoU



To my knowledge Bal has named only two variations of Turquoise, "Turquoise."   This one seems like it must be one of the several similar blues, but I'm unable to authenticate comfortably without seeing a close, clear photo of one of the rivets.   If you post another photo, please include reference to post _5272_.


----------



## Conni618

schrankers said:


> Hello, ladies! I am considering my first Balenciaga ever and I've been craving one for years. I think I found my dream item, but I'd love your help looking at the photos that are already posted and any additional photos you think I should request before I make an offer.
> 
> I am fairly sure this particular bag isn't one that was copied since it's fairly rare/even unpopular, but just in case I wanted to ask the true experts!
> 
> This bag is on Poshmark. I hope that is also okay. Thank you so much for your help!!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Papier Sight Shoulder, Black
> Item Number: N/A on Poshmark
> Seller ID: cpizzle1
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-590a98d541b4e009e9010b4b





schrankers said:


> Hello, ladies! I am considering my first Balenciaga ever and I've been craving one for years. I think I found my dream item, but I'd love your help looking at the photos that are already posted and any additional photos you think I should request before I make an offer.
> 
> I am fairly sure this particular bag isn't one that was copied since it's fairly rare/even unpopular, but just in case I wanted to ask the true experts!
> 
> This bag is on Poshmark. I hope that is also okay. Thank you so much for your help!!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Papier Sight Shoulder, Black
> Item Number: N/A on Poshmark
> Seller ID: cpizzle1
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-590a98d541b4e009e9010b4b



 I'm sorry, I'm not familiar enough with this style to attempt to authenticate it.   If I were I'd need more photos.   Perhaps you can try re-posting your request for another authenticator.  In the meantime, you might ask the seller to upload a clearer photo of the inside tag, as well as the back of the tag, and the hardware that attaches to the strap.


----------



## negrita

Hello, 

Can you please help authenticate this Work bag? And if you can identify the exact colour that would be great too! Thanks


----------



## negrita

Hello,

Can you please help authenticate one more bag - another Work. Thanks!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## bevw56

Hello again RE post 5275
Please could you give me your thoughts on this bag please?
thank you in advance
bev

Item Name: Balenciaga day bag navy blue
Item Number: 282501541666
Seller ID: boom2hanten
Link: Item ; http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-The-Day-Shoulder-Hobo-Bag-Leather-Navy-Blue-Mirror-65V446-/282501541666?hash=item41c6676f22%3Ag%3A--AAAOSwfpVZLiEF


----------



## bevw56

Conni618 said:


> To my knowledge Bal has named only two variations of Turquoise, "Turquoise."   This one seems like it must be one of the several similar blues, but I'm unable to authenticate comfortably without seeing a close, clear photo of one of the rivets.   If you post another photo, please include reference to post _5272_.
> 
> View attachment 3722049


Thank you, I have requested more photos.


----------



## Mamahailee

good day to all.
I was watching a youtube video when i saw this girl doing a review of her latest Bal bag..
I'm very curious about the hardware though....
the hardware are gold but all are plain...they should have 'textured lines' am i right? please correct me if im wrong!


----------



## twistandkiss

Hi there, I've just received my purchase from eBay and I believe it is a fake. Please help to authenticate! 

Item: balenciaga giant work 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/142381605624 
Item number: 142381605624
Seller: glasspiece10

Firstly, the dustbag is not of the normal cloth material. Its somewhat like suede/felt. The Balenciaga text is also smaller than my other dustbag (see pic for comparison. Bottom is the dustbag of this bag) 
Secondly, the bale is flat. 
Lastly, the studs is smaller than it should be. Though its 2011 which means it should be a g21 hardware 

I've added pics here. Please help!!! TIA!!


----------



## schrankers

Conni618 said:


> I'm sorry, I'm not familiar enough with this style to attempt to authenticate it.   If I were I'd need more photos.   Perhaps you can try re-posting your request for another authenticator.  In the meantime, you might ask the seller to upload a clearer photo of the inside tag, as well as the back of the tag, and the hardware that attaches to the strap.


Thank you so much! I also love that your avatar is "Tux" because my other passion besides luxury goods is...luxe cats!

I will ask her for these photos. After that, do you know which authenticator would be best? Or can you take a look? Thank you so much!


----------



## Conni618

twistandkiss said:


> Hi there, I've just received my purchase from eBay and I believe it is a fake. Please help to authenticate!
> 
> Item: balenciaga giant work
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/142381605624
> Item number: 142381605624
> Seller: glasspiece10
> 
> Firstly, the dustbag is not of the normal cloth material. Its somewhat like suede/felt. The Balenciaga text is also smaller than my other dustbag (see pic for comparison. Bottom is the dustbag of this bag)
> Secondly, the bale is flat.
> Lastly, the studs is smaller than it should be. Though its 2011 which means it should be a g21 hardware
> 
> I've added pics here. Please help!!! TIA!!
> 
> View attachment 3722537
> View attachment 3722538
> View attachment 3722539
> View attachment 3722540
> View attachment 3722541
> View attachment 3722542
> View attachment 3722543
> View attachment 3722544
> View attachment 3722546
> View attachment 3722550



I'm afraid your concerns are well founded.  Generally, I ignore dust bags, as many people replace them accidentally with fakes, as they are ubiquitous on many sites.  However, the bag itself does not look authentic to me.  Not just the rivet, but the tag is off as well.


----------



## Conni618

schrankers said:


> Thank you so much! I also love that your avatar is "Tux" because my other passion besides luxury goods is...luxe cats!
> 
> I will ask her for these photos. After that, do you know which authenticator would be best? Or can you take a look? Thank you so much!


I'll be happy to take a look, but unless I see something very obviously wrong with the general authentication features, I may not be much help.  I'm hoping someone else has experience with this style.


----------



## Conni618

Mamahailee said:


> good day to all.
> I was watching a youtube video when i saw this girl doing a review of her latest Bal bag..
> I'm very curious about the hardware though....
> the hardware are gold but all are plain...they should have 'textured lines' am i right? please correct me if im wrong!


I'm pretty sure small smooth hardware in gold or silver has appeared in recent seasons.


----------



## Conni618

bevw56 said:


> Hello again RE post 5275
> Please could you give me your thoughts on this bag please?
> thank you in advance
> bev
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga day bag navy blue
> Item Number: 282501541666
> Seller ID: boom2hanten
> Link: Item ; http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-The-Day-Shoulder-Hobo-Bag-Leather-Navy-Blue-Mirror-65V446-/282501541666?hash=item41c6676f22%3Ag%3A--AAAOSwfpVZLiEF



Sorry, your post was missed.  We need to see a clear photo of one of the rivets at the base of the handle, and a clearer photo of the back of the tag, including the bottom line. (MADE IN ITALY)


----------



## Conni618

negrita said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please help authenticate this Work bag? And if you can identify the exact colour that would be great too! Thanks
> 
> View attachment 3722289
> View attachment 3722290
> 
> View attachment 3722291
> 
> View attachment 3722293
> 
> View attachment 3722294
> 
> 
> View attachment 3722295
> 
> View attachment 3722296
> 
> View attachment 3722297
> 
> View attachment 3722298
> 
> View attachment 3722300



This Work looks authentic to me.  It's from F/W 2009, so probably Framboise?


----------



## Conni618

negrita said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please help authenticate one more bag - another Work. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3722310
> 
> View attachment 3722307
> 
> View attachment 3722308
> 
> View attachment 3722309
> 
> View attachment 3722304
> 
> View attachment 3722305
> 
> View attachment 3722306
> 
> 
> View attachment 3722302


This Work looks authentic to me.


----------



## schrankers

Conni618 said:


> I'll be happy to take a look, but unless I see something very obviously wrong with the general authentication features, I may not be much help.  I'm hoping someone else has experience with this style.


Thank you so much! I saw that Peacebabe marked this particular Papier Sight Shoulder as being authentic in April: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Can that reference help you, either with the (terrible) pictures the seller has already posted or with additional pictures?
I've also emailed Poshmark to make sure I can return the item if, once I buy it, I post actually good photos that I'll take myself for authentication.


----------



## Conni618

schrankers said:


> Thank you so much! I saw that Peacebabe marked this particular Papier Sight Shoulder as being authentic in April: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Papier-Sight-Shoulder-bag-NEW-/172622463935?rmvSB=true&hash=item283119c3bf:g:gswAAOSwuLZY65DZ&nma=true&si=O4nK8yxSNzItpVtmLYTkFWfC4I0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Can that reference help you, either with the (terrible) pictures the seller has already posted or with additional pictures?
> I've also emailed Poshmark to make sure I can return the item if, once I buy it, I post actually good photos that I'll take myself for authentication.



Certainly much better photos on this other bag.  It's good to know one like it  has been authenticated.  We can try to enlist peacebabe's help once you get good photos.


----------



## bevw56

Conni618 said:


> Sorry, your post was missed.  We need to see a clear photo of one of the rivets at the base of the handle, and a clearer photo of the back of the tag, including the bottom line. (MADE IN ITALY)
> View attachment 3722809


Thank you for replying. I guessed that's what you would need so I did ask for the photos and got a curt reply that they did not have any, so decided against it . But many thanks for your valued time.
Kindest
Bev x


----------



## twistandkiss

Conni618 said:


> I'm afraid your concerns are well founded.  Generally, I ignore dust bags, as many people replace them accidentally with fakes, as they are ubiquitous on many sites.  However, the bag itself does not look authentic to me.  Not just the rivet, but the tag is off as well.



Ahh this sucks  
Any advise on getting my money back? 
The seller refuse to admit that it is fake and will not return my money.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## negrita

Conni618 said:


> This Work looks authentic to me.


Thank you Conni618!


----------



## negrita

Conni618 said:


> This Work looks authentic to me.


Yay! Thanks again!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, i tried taking a look but the link is not working. I don't get to see the bag.

U can request for those photos, including what Conni's told u, and post it again.



schrankers said:


> Thank you so much! I also love that your avatar is "Tux" because my other passion besides luxury goods is...luxe cats!
> 
> I will ask her for these photos. After that, do you know which authenticator would be best? Or can you take a look? Thank you so much!


----------



## 18ox

Hey guys- I'm new here and after reading the rules I sort of think that this thread might be the right place to post and I'm sorry if it's not (please don't get mad!)

I recently purchased the Balenciaga Classic City Calfskin in Black (link https://www.balenciaga.com/us/classic-city-handbag_cod45340196ut.html) from the actual website for the actual price and it should be authentic but I'm slightly worried because my Mom made a comment about the bag being held back in the postal office for daaays (although they are not the best postal center) and she told me back in her days designer goods gets swapped quite easily so you should always be careful and keep an eye on it.

Kinda worried but the packaging seems to be in tact and I don't really know if it's been swapped or not based on the fact that it looks legit and i did buy it from the actual website. Just confused cause it's my first Balenciaga. Any comment?

Sidenote: i'll upload a picture once I'm off my phone. Now I'm on phone and can't figure out how to do it haha


----------



## loveloverad

Item Name: Balenciaga City F/W 2009 Black Classic Hardware
Item Number: 152575168118
Seller ID: blueranchu
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BAL...%3A8691e82d15c0aa668e934a79fff65632%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## Mamahailee

18ox said:


> Hey guys- I'm new here and after reading the rules I sort of think that this thread might be the right place to post and I'm sorry if it's not (please don't get mad!)
> 
> I recently purchased the Balenciaga Classic City Calfskin in Black (link https://www.balenciaga.com/us/classic-city-handbag_cod45340196ut.html) from the actual website for the actual price and it should be authentic but I'm slightly worried because my Mom made a comment about the bag being held back in the postal office for daaays (although they are not the best postal center) and she told me back in her days designer goods gets swapped quite easily so you should always be careful and keep an eye on it.
> 
> Kinda worried but the packaging seems to be in tact and I don't really know if it's been swapped or not based on the fact that it looks legit and i did buy it from the actual website. Just confused cause it's my first Balenciaga. Any comment?
> 
> Sidenote: i'll upload a picture once I'm off my phone. Now I'm on phone and can't figure out how to do it haha



I might be as worried as you but how can a bag got swapped at the post office, do they have that many fake bags available in all colors?


----------



## 18ox

Mamahailee said:


> I might be as worried as you but how can a bag got swapped at the post office, do they have that many fake bags available in all colors?



Back where my mom came from they usually track packages from where it came and to who it's coming, if they're not a "regular" receiver of luxury goods then they'd have no problem switching the goods cause the receiver wouldn't have noticed it.

They bring it from the postal office to a counterfeit center or whatever they're called and switch the original with the fake. I'm not super sure but that's a good point that you made.

I'm living in Europe now and it shouldn't be that shady. Also the package came sealed and still in the black box, the letter, and with all the little paper inside so should be alright? Or should I be worried?


----------



## gloved

Hi experts,
Please help me authenticate this item:

Item Name: Balenciaga Shoulder
Item Number: 332243688453
Seller ID: brand_jfa
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/332243688453

Just received this Bal shoulder that i've purchased on ebay. It is in excellent condition but the leather feels funny. It smells of glue and rubber as well and I got worried.

Thank you in advance for the help!


----------



## Conni618

twistandkiss said:


> Ahh this sucks
> Any advise on getting my money back?
> The seller refuse to admit that it is fake and will not return my money.


eBay should help you.  Contact them.


----------



## Mamahailee

Mamahailee said:


> hi, good day to everyone..
> i need help urgently...
> can anyone please please please authenticate this beauty here...
> it's preloved..
> i hv no idea what color this is but i love it at first sight...
> please, thank you very much in advance



More pics ... pls help


----------



## Conni618

Mamahailee said:


> More pics ... pls help
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723774
> View attachment 3723775
> View attachment 3723776



_*Original Posting is #5238*_
This Day looks authentic to me.


----------



## Conni618

gloved said:


> Hi experts,
> Please help me authenticate this item:
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Shoulder
> Item Number: 332243688453
> Seller ID: brand_jfa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/332243688453
> 
> Just received this Bal shoulder that i've purchased on ebay. It is in excellent condition but the leather feels funny. It smells of glue and rubber as well and I got worried.
> 
> Thank you in advance for the help!



Need more photos.  Would need to see the front of the inside tag, a rivet, and there should be an imprint on the hardware attaching the strap to the bag.


----------



## muchstuff

Conni618 said:


> _*Original Posting is #5238*_
> This Day looks authentic to me.





Mamahailee said:


> More pics ... pls help
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723774
> View attachment 3723775
> View attachment 3723776



The colour is glycine . Very pretty!


----------



## jchar10

jchar10 said:


> Hi,
> Any help authenticating would be much appreciated!
> item: balenciaga city classic silver hw



_*Original Posting is #5271*_
hi @Conni618,

here's the added pic of the bale. thank youu.....


----------



## Mamahailee

Conni618 said:


> _*Original Posting is #5238*_
> This Day looks authentic to me.





muchstuff said:


> The colour is glycine . Very pretty!




thank you so much darlings!! you made my day !!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## gloved

Conni618 said:


> Need more photos.  Would need to see the front of the inside tag, a rivet, and there should be an imprint on the hardware attaching the strap to the bag.









Here are the pics....hope they r good enuff


----------



## Shalimar hernandez

Hi everyone... i'm new to tPF... i need some help in authenticating my new black balenciaga city with giant gold hardware year 2016 i believe... imgot tjis from an instagram seller so i cannot post the link... i began doubting it's authenticity when i checked the zipper brand... it's not lampo but a big  bold B on it... is this bag authentic? Please help, i paid a lot of bucks formthis bag... many thanks to all of you

Item Name: Black Balenciaga city giant gold hardware
Link: not available


----------



## Mamahailee

If im not mistaken, some latest bbags come with B zippers [emoji4]


----------



## Shalimar hernandez

Mamahailee said:


> If im not mistaken, some latest bbags come with B zippers [emoji4]



Thank you! i feel better already!?!


----------



## ksuromax

Shalimar hernandez said:


> View attachment 3725269
> View attachment 3725268
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone... i'm new to tPF... i need some help in authenticating my new black balenciaga city with giant gold hardware year 2016 i believe... imgot tjis from an instagram seller so i cannot post the link... i began doubting it's authenticity when i checked the zipper brand... it's not lampo but a big  bold B on it... is this bag authentic? Please help, i paid a lot of bucks formthis bag... many thanks to all of you
> 
> Item Name: Black Balenciaga city giant gold hardware
> Link: not available


Zipper head looks fine, but it's not enough to authenticate safely, please post good, clear and full size photos of bale, rivet and leather tag back/front, see post #1


----------



## Rockerchic

Hi there, could I have your advice on authenticity of this item? Thank you!
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Me...%3A8e0b0b0615c0aa465398a22cfff98f06%7Ciid%3A8


----------



## Magayon_ako

Hello .... can someone take a look at these pics and verify if the bag is authentic? These fotos are from the listing which ends tomorrow and unfortunately, there's no pic of the rivet. As for the bale, I just zoomed the only pic that's available. TIA!


----------



## mimott

Hi. Please have a look at the pics of hardwear or do I need more images. There is nothing printed under the zipper head









Thankyou so much!
I really hope is authentic. Love the colour


----------



## HauteChyc

Hi there ladies,

Please can someone authenticate this for me? I don't have a great deal of experience with Balenciaga.

Item name: Balenciaga Classic City Beige Leather Satchel Handbag Guaranteed Authentic
Item no: 192207583607
Seller ID: lampone1w01
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Classic-City-Beige-Leather-Satchel-Handbag-Gauranteed-Authentic-/192207583607?hash=item2cc076f977:g:cn4AAOSwCU1Y0WWC&nma=true&si=OnYqkOsgH3i5%2BvjY%2Bmkrmf%2BueTo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thank you!


----------



## Conni618

gloved said:


> View attachment 3725230
> View attachment 3725231
> View attachment 3725232
> View attachment 3725233
> 
> 
> Here are the pics....hope they r good enuff


 
This shoulder bag is authentic, in my opinion.


----------



## Conni618

Rockerchic said:


> Hi there, could I have your advice on authenticity of this item? Thank you!
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Metallic-Edge-Town-Chevre-Cross-body-Black-Bag-Silver-Hardware-/282492930755?hash=item41c5e40ac3:g:ILEAAOSw~y9ZC2HZ&_trkparms=pageci%3Aa2e83f5b-4d3e-11e7-8629-74dbd18075f4%7Cparentrq%3A8e0b0b0615c0aa465398a22cfff98f06%7Ciid%3A8



I'm sure there is someone more familiar with this style and leather than I.  Best to post again with a photo of a rivet and a bale positioned at its widest angle. Clearer photos of tag, front and back should help as well.


----------



## Conni618

Magayon_ako said:


> Hello .... can someone take a look at these pics and verify if the bag is authentic? These fotos are from the listing which ends tomorrow and unfortunately, there's no pic of the rivet. As for the bale, I just zoomed the only pic that's available. TIA!
> View attachment 3725690
> View attachment 3725691
> View attachment 3725692
> View attachment 3725694
> View attachment 3725695
> View attachment 3725696
> View attachment 3725697



Can't authenticate without a rivet, but nothing pictured causes concern.


----------



## Conni618

mimott said:


> Hi. Please have a look at the pics of hardwear or do I need more images. There is nothing printed under the zipper head
> View attachment 3726021
> View attachment 3726023
> View attachment 3726024
> View attachment 3726025
> View attachment 3726026
> View attachment 3726036
> View attachment 3726038
> View attachment 3726039
> 
> Thankyou so much!
> I really hope is authentic. Love the colour


I'm sorry, the features photographed do not look like they are on an authentic Balenciaga.


----------



## gloved

Conni618 said:


> This shoulder bag is authentic, in my opinion. [emoji2]


Thanks so much for the assurance and help!


----------



## Conni618

HauteChyc said:


> Hi there ladies,
> 
> Please can someone authenticate this for me? I don't have a great deal of experience with Balenciaga.
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Classic City Beige Leather Satchel Handbag Guaranteed Authentic
> Item no: 192207583607
> Seller ID: lampone1w01
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Classic-City-Beige-Leather-Satchel-Handbag-Gauranteed-Authentic-/192207583607?hash=item2cc076f977:g:cn4AAOSwCU1Y0WWC&nma=true&si=OnYqkOsgH3i5%2BvjY%2Bmkrmf%2BueTo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thank you!



I can't authenticate without the back of the tag and a rivet, but bale and silver tag look "spot-on." 
If you are the buyer post pics of the missing features when you receive it.  My guess is that it's an 05 Caramel City.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## mimott

Conni618 said:


> I'm sorry, the features photographed do not look like they are on an authentic Balenciaga.



Thankyou so much! I can get my money back!
Many thanks to you


----------



## Conni618

mimott said:


> Hi. Please have a look at the pics of hardwear or do I need more images. There is nothing printed under the zipper head
> View attachment 3726021
> View attachment 3726023
> View attachment 3726024
> View attachment 3726025
> View attachment 3726026
> View attachment 3726036
> View attachment 3726038
> View attachment 3726039
> 
> Thankyou so much!
> I really hope is authentic. Love the colour





Conni618 said:


> I'm sorry, the features photographed do not look like they are on an authentic Balenciaga.



I'm sorry, I'm a bit confused.  I thought I saw a photo of the back of the tag, and now I don't see it. Can you please post a picture of the tag back for me?  Also, one of the entire front of the bag?


----------



## Conni618

mimott said:


> Thankyou so much! I can get my money back!
> Many thanks to you



I'm still not happy with the tag pic, but should be more confident When I get a look at the back of the tag.


----------



## Conni618

Conni618 said:


> I'm still not happy with the tag pic, but should be more confident When I get a look at the back of the tag.



Never mind!  I think my iPad is getting weird.  Now that missing photo is showing again. 
And yes, the tag is definitely "off."  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## mimott

Conni618 said:


> I'm sorry, I'm a bit confused.  I thought I saw a photo of the back of the tag, and now I don't see it. Can you please post a picture of the tag back for me?  Also, one of the entire front of the bag?



Thankyou! The Rivets were removed the seller said but I have them here for repairs 
	

		
			
		

		
	



View attachment 3726467


----------



## mimott

Conni618 said:


> I'm still not happy with the tag pic, but should be more confident When I get a look at the back of the tag.



I've added it


----------



## Standance

Addy said:


> I hope that I have one this right it is my first try. If not I do apologize. If you could give me green or red light on this bag would be great. Thank ever so much.
> Item Name:*balenciaga the first 2-WAY handbag Leopard*
> Link: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/atlantis/item/033223/
> photos


----------



## khaleesee

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag



Thank you!!!! ❤❤❤


----------



## Standance

khaleesee said:


> Thank you!!!! ❤❤❤


----------



## Standance

Thank you very much.


----------



## Conni618

mimott said:


> I've added it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3726468



Thank you.  Unfortunately, I'm unable to authenticate this one.


----------



## chesca12

Hiya, I need help Authenticating this balenciaga, I have rotten luck with these bags . They lady I've brought it off is a purse forum member also so I wanted to believe that Bag is authentic but I would like it checked 

Item name : auth balenciaga mini padlock crossbody 
Item number 162541371433
Seller ID : pradameinhofgang 
Link:: http://m.ebay.co.uk/orderDetails?itemId=162541371433&txnId=1563853740006 
View attachment 3726617
View attachment 3726619
View attachment 3726620
View attachment 3726621
View attachment 3726622
View attachment 3726623
View attachment 3726624
View attachment 3726626


----------



## chanel1629

Hi ladies,

Please help me authenticate this Balenciaga city from a private seller. I appreciate all your help. 

Thanks

Item name: Balenciaga city first?
Seller: private


----------



## Conni618

chanel1629 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Balenciaga city from a private seller. I appreciate all your help.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga city first?
> Seller: private



This bag is the City style but has the style number of a First.  I'm unable to authenticate it.


----------



## Conni618

chesca12 said:


> Hiya, I need help Authenticating this balenciaga, I have rotten luck with these bags . They lady I've brought it off is a purse forum member also so I wanted to believe that Bag is authentic but I would like it checked
> 
> Item name : auth balenciaga mini padlock crossbody
> Item number 162541371433
> Seller ID : pradameinhofgang
> Link:: http://m.ebay.co.uk/orderDetails?itemId=162541371433&txnId=1563853740006
> View attachment 3726617
> View attachment 3726619
> View attachment 3726620
> View attachment 3726621
> View attachment 3726622
> View attachment 3726623
> View attachment 3726624
> View attachment 3726626


Sorry, the links are not working.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Amporter1110

Hi again ladies! This is yet another low priced bag which first throws a red flag, but I wanted to ask you all a opinions anyway! Thanks so much in advance for your expertise! 

Item name: Velo 
Seller: Poshmark seller - threecsmommy


----------



## chesca12

Conni618 said:


> Sorry, the links are not working.



I've posted the photos if the link isn't working


----------



## Amporter1110

Amporter1110 said:


> View attachment 3726713
> View attachment 3726714
> View attachment 3726715
> View attachment 3726716
> View attachment 3726717
> View attachment 3726718
> View attachment 3726719
> View attachment 3726720
> View attachment 3726721
> View attachment 3726722
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi again ladies! This is yet another low priced bag which first throws a red flag, but I wanted to ask you all a opinions anyway! Thanks so much in advance for your expertise!
> 
> Item name: Velo
> Seller: Poshmark seller - threecsmommy



A few more pics ladies..thank you so very much in advance!! Y'all are life savers!


----------



## chanel1629

Conni618 said:


> This bag is the City style but has the style number of a First.  I'm unable to authenticate it.



The seller said she inherited the bag from her aunt who already passed away. Maybe i will pass this time to be safe. Thank you Conni618. I appreciate it


----------



## mimott

Conni618 said:


> Thank you.  Unfortunately, I'm unable to authenticate this one.



Thankyou anyway! Is there anyone who can help?


----------



## HauteChyc

Conni618 said:


> I can't authenticate without the back of the tag and a rivet, but bale and silver tag look "spot-on."
> If you are the buyer post pics of the missing features when you receive it.  My guess is that it's an 05 Caramel City.



The seller provided these pics. Thanks!


----------



## Amporter1110

Can someone please look at mine real quick? Pretty please?! I don't know how to post without "replying" so I'm sorry if I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## Rockerchic

Hi the re reposting this bag with pictures requested. Would love to have advice on authenticity
http://www.ebay.com/itm/282492930755?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks so much!


----------



## Setsuna

Is this real? Help!!
http://m.ebay.com/itm/122510420603


----------



## sugacookie

Hello!  I am in love with this style so hoping you can give me your thoughts on authenticity.  Thanks so much!

Item Name:  Auth BALENCIAGA Logos Mens Day Shoulder Bag Leather Black Vintage 165
Item Number:  122541340180
Seller ID:  gosyoyama76
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALENC...340180?hash=item1c88087614:g:bH0AAOSwH09ZM9LQ


----------



## Conni618

HauteChyc said:


> The seller provided these pics. Thanks!


Authentic to me.  Congratulations on this one!


----------



## Conni618

Amporter1110 said:


> View attachment 3726728
> View attachment 3726729
> View attachment 3726730
> View attachment 3726731
> View attachment 3726732
> View attachment 3726733
> View attachment 3726734
> View attachment 3726735
> View attachment 3726736
> 
> 
> A few more pics ladies..thank you so very much in advance!! Y'all are life savers!



I'm 99% sure this is authentic, but I have a small concern about the bales at the end of the long strap.
Bales used to be a very specific shape, for years on end.  Recently, they've undergone a bit of a transformation.  Probably just a tiny fluke, but their shape on this bag looks more like the earlier seasons' curvature.  I expect this season to be a bit thicker and rounder.  

Every other feature looks perfectly authentic, so if it concerns you, please do a little research on the F/W 2012 bales, and compare their shape with these.  Also, keep in mind, that it is quite possible that bales from a previous season were used on this particular bag.


----------



## Conni618

mimott said:


> Thankyou anyway! Is there anyone who can help?



I'm not sure what they charge, but you might consider a professional authenticator.  Best to check this forum, and the ebay forum, and look for one who is expert in Balenciaga.


----------



## Conni618

Rockerchic said:


> Hi the re reposting this bag with pictures requested. Would love to have advice on authenticity
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/282492930755?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much!
> View attachment 3727170
> View attachment 3727171
> View attachment 3727172



The bale photo is helpful and it looks like it would be on an authentic bag, but I'm unable to see the rivet or either of the imprints on the tag well enough to confidently authenticate the bag.


----------



## Conni618

Setsuna said:


> Is this real? Help!!
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/122510420603


This City is authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## HauteChyc

Conni618 said:


> Authentic to me.  Congratulations on this one!



Thank you!!! I will post additional pics when I receive it.


----------



## Amporter1110

Conni618 said:


> I'm 99% sure this is authentic, but I have a small concern about the bales at the end of the long strap.
> Bales used to be a very specific shape, for years on end.  Recently, they've undergone a bit of a transformation.  Probably just a tiny fluke, but their shape on this bag looks more like the earlier seasons' curvature.  I expect this season to be a bit thicker and rounder.
> 
> Every other feature looks perfectly authentic, so if it concerns you, please do a little research on the F/W 2012 bales, and compare their shape with these.  Also, keep in mind, that it is quite possible that bales from a previous season were used on this particular bag.


Thank you so much Conni!! You are the best!! Just crazy to see any Balenciaga much less a Velo at $450!


----------



## snowcake

Can I get an auth opinion please? I bought this at Goodwill for $40 about 3 or 4 years ago. I suspect it's a fake, but thought it was a good gamble at the time. Thanks!!


----------



## snowcake

Continuing because I can't get all photos to upload correctly...


----------



## dee0111

Hi ladies!
can someone authenticate this city for me? i know those pics are far from enough, but it would be great if someone could share their opinions from the available features.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mamahailee

snowcake said:


> Continuing because I can't get all photos to upload correctly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3728145
> View attachment 3728146
> View attachment 3728147
> View attachment 3728148
> View attachment 3728149




Im not a Bal expert but this bag looks 'suspicious', darling. Imho. [emoji6]


----------



## Crysp

Hi,

Could I get some help authenticating this bag please? It's a city, not sure of the colour or season either!

Let me know if more pictures are required, thanks in advance!


----------



## Gpineapple

Hi can you kindly authenticate the GSH hip and advise of the what purple colour it is or year? The seller has lost the care cards and I cant find any details based on the back of the tag.
Thanks in advance!!!!!!


----------



## dess30

Hello!

May I please have this authenticated? Thank you! 

Item Name: Balenciaga Town Metallic Edge Bag
Seller ID: SassyGirl on olx.ph
Link: https://www.olx.ph/item/authentic-balenciaga-town-metallic-edge-bag-ID7ZIrg.html?h=487ccaa273


----------



## nichodgy

Can someone please let me know if this bag is authentic! thank you
*BN Balenciaga Classic Velo Lambskin Bleu Obscur Giant 12 City *
Seller name sol_j09 from ebay


----------



## nichodgy

Can you please authenticate this bag?
Balenciaga Classic Velo Lambskin Bleu Obscur Giant 12 City 
Seller:  *sol_j09 on ebay*


----------



## Standance

Hey fellow folks,
With great respect could I get a authentication for this bag. Thank you kindly! 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Item Name:Balenciaga Hand Bag Editor's First
Link: http://item.rakuten.co.jp/tokyo-furugi/a81704004/
attached photos:


----------



## ksuromax

snowcake said:


> Continuing because I can't get all photos to upload correctly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3728145
> View attachment 3728146
> View attachment 3728147
> View attachment 3728148
> View attachment 3728149


it's not authentic


----------



## snowcake

ksuromax said:


> it's not authentic



I didn't think so, but thank you for confirming. Someone told me she was 95% sure it was authentic, and I had my doubts.


----------



## Amalie Biran

Hey!
Is this suede Balenciaga bag fake or Real? 
The owner does not have a receipt.
Thanks


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Setsuna

can you authnticate this
item name: *BALENCIAGA Classic Studs City Motocross Leather Handbag Shoulder Bag Bla*
*item number: *
*122510420603*
* seller id: readysetwear*
*http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...id=100033&rk=7&rkt=8&sd=272713714560#viTabs_0*

*Please tell me if this is real!!!!*


----------



## ksuromax

snowcake said:


> I didn't think so, but thank you for confirming. Someone told me she was 95% sure it was authentic, and I had my doubts.


No, dear, it's not. 100%. Sorry


----------



## Setsuna

ksuromax said:


> No, dear, it's not. 100%. Sorry


thanks for help.


----------



## hannyd168

Hi there I am interested in this bag would you please authenticate? many thanks in advance 
Item Name: BALENCIAGA PARIS BLK SOFT LEATHER MULTI COMPARTMENT HANDBAG WOMENS BEAUTY RARE
Item Number: 252986322635
Seller ID: mmamm4664
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...322635?hash=item3ae728eecb:g:PjUAAOSwTf9ZPb1g


----------



## Setsuna

can you authenticate this? 
item: 
*NEW BALENCIAGA CLASSIC CITY ANTRACITE GRAY MEDIUM VINTAGE LAMBSKIN SHOULDER BAG*
item number: 352005302141
seller:  current-styles
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BALENCI...302141?hash=item51f526a77d:g:0T8AAOSwTM5YyCXE


----------



## Setsuna

Can you authenticate this?
Item number:182616097692
Item:BALENCIAGA F/W 2009 Black City Classic Brass 
Seller: wetkandy
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...097692?hash=item2a84c4839c:g:~F0AAOSwTf9ZPPsi

Please tell me if this is real


----------



## Setsuna

Please let me know if this is authenicate
Item number: 182616097692
Item: balenciaga f/w 2009 Black city classic brass
Seller: wetkandy
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...9255-0%26rvr_id%3D1232643072753&ul_noapp=true


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos, in correct closed up angle, needed for authentication



dee0111 said:


> Hi ladies!
> can someone authenticate this city for me? i know those pics are far from enough, but it would be great if someone could share their opinions from the available features.
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine to me. No red flag



Crysp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could I get some help authenticating this bag please? It's a city, not sure of the colour or season either!
> 
> Let me know if more pictures are required, thanks in advance!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, would like to see the back of zipper head & clearer, closed up photo of the front of tag



Gpineapple said:


> Hi can you kindly authenticate the GSH hip and advise of the what purple colour it is or year? The seller has lost the care cards and I cant find any details based on the back of the tag.
> Thanks in advance!!!!!!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, this is non authentic



dess30 said:


> Hello!
> 
> May I please have this authenticated? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Town Metallic Edge Bag
> Seller ID: SassyGirl on olx.ph
> Link: https://www.olx.ph/item/authentic-balenciaga-town-metallic-edge-bag-ID7ZIrg.html?h=487ccaa273


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos (closed up in correct angle) needed for authentication



nichodgy said:


> Can you please authenticate this bag?
> Balenciaga Classic Velo Lambskin Bleu Obscur Giant 12 City
> Seller:  *sol_j09 on ebay*


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos (closed up in correct angle) needed for authentication



Standance said:


> Hey fellow folks,
> With great respect could I get a authentication for this bag. Thank you kindly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729861
> View attachment 3729862
> View attachment 3729863
> View attachment 3729864
> View attachment 3729865
> View attachment 3729866
> View attachment 3729867
> 
> Item Name:Balenciaga Hand Bag Editor's First
> Link: http://item.rakuten.co.jp/tokyo-furugi/a81704004/
> attached photos:


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos (closed up in correct angle) needed for authentication




Amalie Biran said:


> Hey!
> Is this suede Balenciaga bag fake or Real?
> The owner does not have a receipt.
> Thanks


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine, no red flag



Setsuna said:


> can you authnticate this
> item name: *BALENCIAGA Classic Studs City Motocross Leather Handbag Shoulder Bag Bla*
> *item number: *
> *122510420603*
> * seller id: readysetwear*
> *http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Classic-Studs-City-Motocross-Leather-Handbag-Shoulder-Bag-Black/122510420603?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=41376&meid=e594e3a8a864487ca4b01698d57d2f41&pid=100033&rk=7&rkt=8&sd=272713714560#viTabs_0*
> 
> *Please tell me if this is real!!!!*


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



hannyd168 said:


> Hi there I am interested in this bag would you please authenticate? many thanks in advance
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA PARIS BLK SOFT LEATHER MULTI COMPARTMENT HANDBAG WOMENS BEAUTY RARE
> Item Number: 252986322635
> Seller ID: mmamm4664
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...322635?hash=item3ae728eecb:g:PjUAAOSwTf9ZPb1g


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos (closed up in correct angle) needed for authentication



Setsuna said:


> can you authenticate this?
> item:
> *NEW BALENCIAGA CLASSIC CITY ANTRACITE GRAY MEDIUM VINTAGE LAMBSKIN SHOULDER BAG*
> item number: 352005302141
> seller:  current-styles
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BALENCI...302141?hash=item51f526a77d:g:0T8AAOSwTM5YyCXE


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



Setsuna said:


> Can you authenticate this?
> Item number:182616097692
> Item:BALENCIAGA F/W 2009 Black City Classic Brass
> Seller: wetkandy
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...097692?hash=item2a84c4839c:g:~F0AAOSwTf9ZPPsi
> 
> Please tell me if this is real


----------



## JenJenH8Fakes

I've a feeling this bag is a fake.  What do you think?

Name:  balenziaga paris bag 
Item:  322549500619
Seller:  pilarearic_4
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/322549500619?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## hannyd168

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it's non authentic


Thank you very much I really appreciated your help


----------



## nichodgy

peacebabe said:


> Hello, please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos (closed up in correct angle) needed for authentication


I think this is the pictures you need to authenticate.  Thanks!


----------



## nichodgy

peacebabe said:


> Hello, please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos (closed up in correct angle) needed for authentication


one more photo


----------



## peacebabe

Yes, indeed




JenJenH8Fakes said:


> I've a feeling this bag is a fake.  What do you think?
> 
> Name:  balenziaga paris bag
> Item:  322549500619
> Seller:  pilarearic_4
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/322549500619?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



nichodgy said:


> one more photo


----------



## nichodgy

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag


Does this mean it's my bag is authentic?  Thank you for all your help!


----------



## nichodgy

nichodgy said:


> Does this mean it's my bag is authentic?  Thank you for all your help!


Also are you able to tel me what season it's from? I think it's s/s 2004 based on the tag, but I'm not sure.


----------



## JenJenH8Fakes

Thanks peacebaby!


----------



## muchstuff

nichodgy said:


> Also are you able to tel me what season it's from? I think it's s/s 2004 based on the tag, but I'm not sure.


F/W 2016. Bal is on the second round of the alphabet .


----------



## nichodgy

muchstuff said:


> F/W 2016. Bal is on the second round of the alphabet .


Thank you for letting me know!!


----------



## muchstuff

nichodgy said:


> Thank you for letting me know!!


My pleasure!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## dee0111

here's more pics. hope they are clear enough to see.


peacebabe said:


> Hello, please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos, in correct closed up angle, needed for authentication


----------



## Arily

Hi I do apologize if I am not posting this correctly is my first time! I would be very greatful to get your opinion in the uthenticity of this bag and what year and model is, I read many descriptions but is very confusing for me. Appreciate it......


----------



## Shoosh0328

Hi can someone  please let me know if this is authentic? The seller has it on kijiji and I asked for a picture of the inside tag! 

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1273898602

Thank you


----------



## LostInBal

Arily said:


> Hi I do apologize if I am not posting this correctly is my first time! I would be very greatful to get your opinion in the uthenticity of this bag and what year and model is, I read many descriptions but is very confusing for me. Appreciate it......


Counterfeit,  sorry.


----------



## dexter123

Hello- can anyone possibly validate these shoes? I am thinking they may not be legit...tia! (eBay)
Seller ID: rc-fifth-ave
Item #:
201929686476
link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...686476?hash=item2f03f27dcc:g:OA8AAOSwPh5ZN29w


----------



## muchstuff

dexter123 said:


> Hello- can anyone possibly validate these shoes? I am thinking they may not be legit...tia! (eBay)
> Seller ID: rc-fifth-ave
> Item #:
> 201929686476
> link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...686476?hash=item2f03f27dcc:g:OA8AAOSwPh5ZN29w


Sorry my dear I know nothing about Bal shoes ...hopefully someone can help you out. Maybe post them on a separate thread?


----------



## Arily

aalinne_72 said:


> Counterfeit,  sorry.


Thanks!


----------



## Mamahailee

Arily said:


> Hi I do apologize if I am not posting this correctly is my first time! I would be very greatful to get your opinion in the uthenticity of this bag and what year and model is, I read many descriptions but is very confusing for me. Appreciate it......



i have my doubts on this one, though


----------



## Shoosh0328

Hi  what else is needed to authenticate? Thanks so much!


----------



## peacebabe

F/W 2016

**PS : Opps, just realized muchstuff answered your question after my reply.  muchie !!!



nichodgy said:


> Also are you able to tel me what season it's from? I think it's s/s 2004 based on the tag, but I'm not sure.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, pls clicked on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication



Shoosh0328 said:


> View attachment 3734343
> View attachment 3734344
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi can someone  please let me know if this is authentic? The seller has it on kijiji and I asked for a picture of the inside tag!
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1273898602
> 
> Thank you


----------



## peacebabe

Hi, i need clearer, sharper & straight view photos of the front & back of tag again. Make sure every letter & numbers are visible, clear & sharp



dee0111 said:


> here's more pics. hope they are clear enough to see.


----------



## dee0111

hi, peacebabe! 
is this time better? i seem to have trouble taking clear pics of the tag...


peacebabe said:


> Hi, i need clearer, sharper & straight view photos of the front & back of tag again. Make sure every letter & numbers are visible, clear & sharp


----------



## smallhands

Hello all! I have small balenciaga city that I bought at tjmaxx at a great price (I think) and would love to get authenticated just to be 100% safe. Thank you so much in advance.
Please let me know if I need to post additional pictures.


----------



## hannyd168

Hi there I am interested please help authentications this Balenciaga tote, Many thanks in advance 
Item Name: BALENCIAGA PARIS BLACK LEATHER TOTE HANDBAG
Item Number: 182619683481
Seller ID: providentestatebuyers
Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...id=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&mehot=pp&sd=391803303920


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> F/W 2016
> 
> **PS : Opps, just realized muchstuff answered your question after my reply.  muchie !!!


Hi right back at ya peace!


----------



## LizTan16

Hi its my first time posting here but a long time lurker  i would like this item be authenticated please.
Item number: 241449
Site: Ebay
Seller: japan_monoshare
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Bal...1449-/272709006807?txnId=0#vi__app-cvip-panel


----------



## Yuke

Hi there [emoji4] uhm I bought this balenciaga date bag last 2014 at mytheresa and I just noticed that one of the studs is crooked. Is it normal?
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3735956


----------



## peacebabe

Hello dee0111,

Though the rest of the features look fine, im particularly not so comfortable with the back of the tag. 

Paging for more opinion .... ......




dee0111 said:


> hi, peacebabe!
> is this time better? i seem to have trouble taking clear pics of the tag...


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, can you post a bigger, sharp & clear photos of of the front & back of the tag again. See the photos posted right before yours as an example



smallhands said:


> Hello all! I have small balenciaga city that I bought at tjmaxx at a great price (I think) and would love to get authenticated just to be 100% safe. Thank you so much in advance.
> Please let me know if I need to post additional pictures.
> View attachment 3735489
> View attachment 3735481
> View attachment 3735482
> View attachment 3735483
> View attachment 3735484
> View attachment 3735485
> View attachment 3735487
> View attachment 3735492


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, need to see photo of back of tag



hannyd168 said:


> Hi there I am interested please help authentications this Balenciaga tote, Many thanks in advance
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA PARIS BLACK LEATHER TOTE HANDBAG
> Item Number: 182619683481
> Seller ID: providentestatebuyers
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-PARIS-BLACK-LEATHER-TOTE-HANDBAG/182619683481?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=44732&meid=41194580ffdd499eab72d152f1b5a489&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&mehot=pp&sd=391803303920


----------



## dee0111

thank u for replying!
i compared it with another city from the same season that i got from the boutique, can't really tell the difference so i thought it was fine...
anyone would offer a second opinion?





peacebabe said:


> Hello dee0111,
> 
> Though the rest of the features look fine, im particularly not so comfortable with the back of the tag.
> 
> Paging for more opinion .... ......


----------



## FridaRosendal

Hi, if you could help me authenticate my bag, it would be greatly appreciated! 

Name: Balenciaga City Giant Covered Hardware (Poker Green)
Serial number: 258044 - 3725 - 213048


----------



## LostInBal

FridaRosendal said:


> Hi, if you could help me authenticate my bag, it would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Name: Balenciaga City Giant Covered Hardware (Poker Green)
> Serial number: 258044 - 3725 - 213048


Authentic to me


----------



## hannyd168

peacebabe said:


> Hello, need to see photo of back of tag


I am sending the message to the seller.


----------



## hannyd168

hannyd168 said:


> I am sending the message to the seller.


 I have just received this in my message box it looks weird to me... many thanks in advance I love the authenticators in this forum and really really really awesome people it helps a lot since we can't really see the item we want to buy just to let the authenticators know that you are really appreciated


----------



## panopticoon

Hi ladies, can you help me authenticate this one?
It looks like Giant 21 hardware (?) but I thought that was discontinued way before 2015.  Thanks in advance.


Item name: 100% Authentic Balenciaga GREEN NWT GIANT weekender tote bag
Item number: 112448740601
Seller: hst1913
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...740601?hash=item1a2e779cf9:g:hwEAAOSw0j9ZR~0E


----------



## dee0111

forgiving me for reposting this but i'm looking for a second opinion on this city... thanks in advance!


----------



## smallhands

peacebabe said:


> Hello, can you post a bigger, sharp & clear photos of of the front & back of the tag again. See the photos posted right before yours as an example



Hello again! The tag on this bag makes it so hard to to photograph.  I have attached the best photos I could get out of the tag. Makes me a little bit nervous because they aren't as embossed in the leather as other bags or I don't know if its just the color/texture of the bag. Thank you again!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Hello dee0111,
> 
> Though the rest of the features look fine, im particularly not so comfortable with the back of the tag.
> 
> Paging for more opinion .... ......



Peace here's a partial pic of a F/W  2013 cigare fonce mini Pom that's currently on it's way to me. I took the chance although I didn't have all of the pics I'd like. The tag isn't the tidiest but I was comfortable enough to buy. Of course I could be wrong, but I thought the font looked pretty accurate.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## dee0111

thank you for taking the look! 
so u meant mine is fine right?


muchstuff said:


> Peace here's a partial pic of a F/W  2013 cigare fonce mini Pom that's currently on it's way to me. I took the chance although I didn't have all of the pics I'd like. The tag isn't the tidiest but I was comfortable enough to buy. Of course I could be wrong, but I thought the font looked pretty accurate.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3736908


----------



## muchstuff

dee0111 said:


> thank you for taking the look!
> so u meant mine is fine right?


Sorry but I'm not commenting on the authenticity of your bag, I was merely showing peacebabe the tag on one I've recently purchased, as she was asking for another opinion. I'll know better once I have the bag in my own two hands, which will be later this week I think.


----------



## peacebabe

Hi MS,
My concern is more of the "MADE IN ITALY"

I know i "may be" just paranoid. But we have to be very careful of those in 2012 & 2013





muchstuff said:


> Sorry but I'm not commenting on the authenticity of your bag, I was merely showing peacebabe the tag on one I've recently purchased, as she was asking for another opinion. I'll know better once I have the bag in my own two hands, which will be later this week I think.





dee0111 said:


> thank you for taking the look!
> so u meant mine is fine right?


----------



## peacebabe

Hello,

I can only say that im not comfortable with what i see from the back of the tag as well as the bad stitching. I can't authenticate this Papier



hannyd168 said:


> I have just received this in my message box it looks weird to me... many thanks in advance I love the authenticators in this forum and really really really awesome people it helps a lot since we can't really see the item we want to buy just to let the authenticators know that you are really appreciated
> View attachment 3736498


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Hi MS,
> My concern is more of the "MADE IN ITALY"
> 
> I know i "may be" just paranoid. But we have to be very careful of those in 2012 & 2013


Since I couldn't see the "made in italy" on my pic I took a risk. I'll PM you when the bag gets here...


----------



## peacebabe

Hello,

Indeed the embossed was not clear. It really makes it hard for me to see the font & letters. The rest of the features looks fine to me. As i can see the emboss clearly, i can't give a definite answer to you too. You need to thus weigh if you get this bag from reputable source, or see if an paid authentication service can help



smallhands said:


> Hello again! The tag on this bag makes it so hard to to photograph.  I have attached the best photos I could get out of the tag. Makes me a little bit nervous because they aren't as embossed in the leather as other bags or I don't know if its just the color/texture of the bag. Thank you again!
> View attachment 3736819
> View attachment 3736863
> View attachment 3736864
> View attachment 3736867


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks MS !!



muchstuff said:


> Since I couldn't see the "made in italy" on my pic I took a risk. I'll PM you when the bag gets here...


----------



## dee0111

hi peacebabe!
would it be better if i try to take another clear pic of the made in italy part for u to see?
so frustrated right now cuz i thought i purchased from a pretty reliable seller and also compared it with another city bought from boutique...





peacebabe said:


> Hi MS,
> My concern is more of the "MADE IN ITALY"
> 
> I know i "may be" just paranoid. But we have to be very careful of those in 2012 & 2013


----------



## peacebabe

HI dear,

Yes, please do so...... focus on the "MADE IN ITALY" . As sharp as possible



dee0111 said:


> hi peacebabe!
> would it be better if i try to take another clear pic of the made in italy part for u to see?
> so frustrated right now cuz i thought i purchased from a pretty reliable seller and also compared it with another city bought from boutique...


----------



## dee0111

i really tried my best...
now that u mentioned it, the E in 'made' does look like is missing the bottom part...
gosh now i'm truly worried


peacebabe said:


> HI dear,
> 
> Yes, please do so...... focus on the "MADE IN ITALY" . As sharp as possible


----------



## dee0111

hey peacebabe sorry for getting paranoid. but as i was comparing the city in doubt with the one from the same season that i bought in boutique, i noticed the 2 stitches (is that what it is called?) on the cigar fonce handle near the rivet overlaps each other whereas the red one doesn't. sorry if i didn't explain myself clearly... do you think it's a problem?


peacebabe said:


> HI dear,
> 
> Yes, please do so...... focus on the "MADE IN ITALY" . As sharp as possible


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, 
It does look much better now. Can you just try one last time. Instead of holding the top of the tag & thus bending it, can you hold the bottom of the tag, thus making it like "standing straight" with no bending, and focus on "MADE IN ITALY " again. I do hope to give you my best accurate opinion. 
On the other hand did you get it from a reliable source? If you already own a few Bal bags, sometimes your "feel" can help too. Meanwhile, relax..... 



dee0111 said:


> i really tried my best...
> now that u mentioned it, the E in 'made' does look like is missing the bottom part...
> gosh now i'm truly worried


----------



## peacebabe

Pardon me, I don't get what you mean .....



dee0111 said:


> hey peacebabe sorry for getting paranoid. but as i was comparing the city in doubt with the one from the same season that i bought in boutique, i noticed the 2 stitches (is that what it is called?) on the cigar fonce handle near the rivet overlaps each other whereas the red one doesn't. sorry if i didn't explain myself clearly... do you think it's a problem?


----------



## dee0111

i meant the braiding at the top, near the rivet is different on 2 bags. on the cigar fonce, th braiding kind of overlaps each other and the red one does not 





peacebabe said:


> Pardon me, I don't get what you mean .....


----------



## dee0111

thank you for being sooo nice!
i tried ur suggestion and hope this time it works!
i got it from this japanese personal seller who's basically selling her personal items...


peacebabe said:


> Hello,
> It does look much better now. Can you just try one last time. Instead of holding the top of the tag & thus bending it, can you hold the bottom of the tag, thus making it like "standing straight" with no bending, and focus on "MADE IN ITALY " again. I do hope to give you my best accurate opinion.
> On the other hand did you get it from a reliable source? If you already own a few Bal bags, sometimes your "feel" can help too. Meanwhile, relax.....


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## dee0111

i'm sooooo sorry for hijacking this thread, but as i was going over the bag again i found the back of the zipper are not consistent... one side of the zipper has 4 little lines at the bottom , where as the other side has three, and the front pocket zipper has none...
is this a bad sign?


peacebabe said:


> Pardon me, I don't get what you mean .....


----------



## peacebabe

I see what you mean now. But this is not my concern



dee0111 said:


> i meant the braiding at the top, near the rivet is different on 2 bags. on the cigar fonce, th braiding kind of overlaps each other and the red one does not


----------



## peacebabe

Now tat I can see the tag clearly, I must say that I'm not able to authenticate this bag. Since you have another one which purchased from the boutique, I'm sure you will be able to compare it yourself & see the difference. 

I hope Conni can chim in. Or other more experience member can give their opinion. 

Oh, and the zipper head is not my concern too. 



dee0111 said:


> thank you for being sooo nice!
> i tried ur suggestion and hope this time it works!
> i got it from this japanese personal seller who's basically selling her personal items...


----------



## dee0111

thank you peacebabe for helping me out! i guess i should start asking for a refund...


peacebabe said:


> Now tat I can see the tag clearly, I must say that I'm not able to authenticate this bag. Since you have another one which purchased from the boutique, I'm sure you will be able to compare it yourself & see the difference.
> 
> I hope Conni can chim in. Or other more experience member can give their opinion.
> 
> Oh, and the zipper head is not my concern too.


----------



## hannyd168

peacebabe said:


> Hello,
> 
> I can only say that im not comfortable with what i see from the back of the tag as well as the bad stitching. I can't authenticate this Papier


I thank you very much for everything... appreciated


----------



## Conni618

peacebabe said:


> Now tat I can see the tag clearly, I must say that I'm not able to authenticate this bag. Since you have another one which purchased from the boutique, I'm sure you will be able to compare it yourself & see the difference.
> 
> I hope Conni can chim in. Or other more experience member can give their opinion.
> 
> Oh, and the zipper head is not my concern too.





dee0111 said:


> here's more pics. hope they are clear enough to see.





dee0111 said:


> hi, peacebabe!
> is this time better? i seem to have trouble taking clear pics of the tag...





dee0111 said:


> thank u for replying!
> i compared it with another city from the same season that i got from the boutique, can't really tell the difference so i thought it was fine...
> anyone would offer a second opinion?





dee0111 said:


> i really tried my best...
> now that u mentioned it, the E in 'made' does look like is missing the bottom part...
> gosh now i'm truly worried





dee0111 said:


> thank you for being sooo nice!
> i tried ur suggestion and hope this time it works!
> i got it from this japanese personal seller who's basically selling her personal items...





peacebabe said:


> Now tat I can see the tag clearly, I must say that I'm not able to authenticate this bag. Since you have another one which purchased from the boutique, I'm sure you will be able to compare it yourself & see the difference.
> 
> I hope Conni can chim in. Or other more experience member can give their opinion.
> 
> Oh, and the zipper head is not my concern too.



Sorry it took a while, but I've finally had a chance to see this tag, and to compare it with a "benchmark," tag from the same season.  When comparing it, I see why Peacebabe is concerned and agree that it gives me pause as well.  As to whether the bag is authentic, I can only say that this feature, which we have used in the past as a "Tell," on other bags, doesn't match up well enough to comfortably authenticate the bag.  

I will send you a PM with a photo of the tag I'm using as a benchmark, so you can see clearly how different the back of the tag is from your bag.


----------



## Shoosh0328

Hi  I requested additional photos. Please let me know what you think  

Thank you so much ladies ❤️





Shoosh0328 said:


> View attachment 3734343
> View attachment 3734344
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi can someone  please let me know if this is authentic? The seller has it on kijiji and I asked for a picture of the inside tag!
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1273898602
> 
> Thank you


----------



## kwlovegh

Hi, could anyone please help me to authenticate a purse, thanks!
Item:Balenciaga Ladies Purse
List:182606268766
Seller:harryboylad
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Conni618

Shoosh0328 said:


> Hi  I requested additional photos. Please let me know what you think
> 
> Thank you so much ladies ❤️



So far so good.  Please refer us back to this post #5452, when you are able to post photos of the last line on the back of the tag, as well as one of the Bal imprint on the hardware attaching the strap.


----------



## Conni618

kwlovegh said:


> Hi, could anyone please help me to authenticate a purse, thanks!
> Item:Balenciaga Ladies Purse
> List:182606268766
> Seller:harryboylad
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga-Ladies-Purse-New-In-Box/182606268766?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649



So sorry, this wallet appears to be from the original Balenciaga, a legitimate user of the name, but not a designer we authenticate here.


----------



## Ladan Mrss

Dear Experts, this is my first time purchasing a Balenciaga and I have no idea how to identify an authentic one, would you please help me?   

Item: Balenciaga Weekender (blue)
Source: Shedd User: my closet (local app in UAE)


----------



## LostInBal

Ladan Mrss said:


> Dear Experts, this is my first time purchasing a Balenciaga and I have no idea how to identify an authentic one, would you please help me?
> 
> Item: Balenciaga Weekender (blue)
> Source: Shedd User: my closet (local app in UAE)
> 
> View attachment 3738375
> View attachment 3738376
> View attachment 3738377
> View attachment 3738378
> View attachment 3738379
> View attachment 3738380
> View attachment 3738381


Authentic 08 Pre S/S sky blue weekender.


----------



## kwlovegh

Conni618 said:


> So sorry, this wallet appears to be from the original Balenciaga, a legitimate user of the name, but not a designer we authenticate here.


Oh, thanks for your saying, I did not notice that, sorry about that. Otherwise I am interested in a Twiggy bag, do you mind to help me again? Appreciate.
Item:BALENCIAGA Twiggy bag 2005
List:252993689757
Seller:tailortrash
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...ramel-chevre-very-good-condition/252993689757


----------



## LizTan16

Hi i screwed up my previous post hopefully this would work now.

Item: balenciaga city
Seller: japan_monoshare from ebay
I dont think any link would work as i have won the bag already... here are the pics:










I hope i can get it authenticated. It is on its way here...  thank you so much ladies!


----------



## Amalie Biran

Hello! May I have this authenticated
- Amalie!

Item name: authenticate Balenciaga giant 12 city tote in suede
Item number: 1680281070
Site: Trendsales.dk


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Cyntraful

Can some tell me more about Balenciaga Work bags made 2004, what are the characteristics you will find different from newer models? Example, will you find that the handle rivit/ studs to be flat? Or are they all the same throughout the bag?


----------



## Shoosh0328

Photo of the whole tag as requested 



Conni618 said:


> So far so good.  Please refer us back to this post #5452, when you are able to post photos of the last line on the back of the tag, as well as one of the Bal imprint on the hardware attaching the strap.


----------



## Shoosh0328

Sorry here is the photo . Thanks so much ❤️



Conni618 said:


> So far so good.  Please refer us back to this post #5452, when you are able to post photos of the last line on the back of the tag, as well as one of the Bal imprint on the hardware attaching the strap.


----------



## peacebabe

Tag looks good. No red flag



Shoosh0328 said:


> Sorry here is the photo . Thanks so much ❤️


----------



## peacebabe

Looks good. No red flag



kwlovegh said:


> Oh, thanks for your saying, I did not notice that, sorry about that. Otherwise I am interested in a Twiggy bag, do you mind to help me again? Appreciate.
> Item:BALENCIAGA Twiggy bag 2005
> List:252993689757
> Seller:tailortrash
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...ramel-chevre-very-good-condition/252993689757


----------



## peacebabe

Your photos are not good for authentication. Pls click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication.



LizTan16 said:


> Hi i screwed up my previous post hopefully this would work now.
> 
> Item: balenciaga city
> Seller: japan_monoshare from ebay
> I dont think any link would work as i have won the bag already... here are the pics:
> 
> View attachment 3738698
> View attachment 3738699
> View attachment 3738699
> View attachment 3738700
> View attachment 3738701
> View attachment 3738702
> View attachment 3738703
> View attachment 3738704
> 
> I hope i can get it authenticated. It is on its way here...  thank you so much ladies!


----------



## peacebabe

Your photos are not good for authentication. Pls click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication.



Amalie Biran said:


> Hello! May I have this authenticated
> - Amalie!
> 
> Item name: authenticate Balenciaga giant 12 city tote in suede
> Item number: 1680281070
> Site: Trendsales.dk


----------



## tinytiger2

This is a craigslist ad, it's super cheap, so I smell fish 

fncng-6177197229@sale.craigslist.org


----------



## LostInBal

tinytiger2 said:


> This is a craigslist ad, it's super cheap, so I smell fish
> 
> fncng-6177197229@sale.craigslist.org


Fake!


----------



## Amalie Biran

Hello may I have this authenticated. Amalie!

Item name: authenticate Balenciaga velo green/Grey bag
Site: Trendsales
Item link:  https://m.trendsales.dk/details/52852992


----------



## Shoosh0328

peacebabe said:


> Tag looks good. No red flag


Thank you so so much for doing this for me  have a lovely day ❤️❤️


----------



## F86

Hi, i am new to this forum. I do own a real balenciaga but it's a bit old/different model so hard for me to really compare with mine and the one I just purchased from ebay. If you could help me authenticate my bag, it would be greatly appreciated! 
-Black Giant mini city with gold hardware


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, need to see closed-up, sharp & clear photos of the front & back of the tag



Amalie Biran said:


> Hello may I have this authenticated. Amalie!
> 
> Item name: authenticate Balenciaga velo green/Grey bag
> Site: Trendsales
> Item link:  https://m.trendsales.dk/details/52852992


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, need to see closed-up, sharp & clear photos of the rivet, front & back of the tag. Back of the tag should have "MADE IN ITALY"



F86 said:


> Hi, i am new to this forum. I do own a real balenciaga but it's a bit old/different model so hard for me to really compare with mine and the one I just purchased from ebay. If you could help me authenticate my bag, it would be greatly appreciated!
> -Black Giant mini city with gold hardware


----------



## Cyntraful

Hello! I'm very new to this so please forgive me if I am not doing this right. I see that everyone here is asking to authenticate their Balenciaga bag, so I'm hopeing I could do the same. I have reason to believe that my bag I had purchased is authentic but would like to get some confirmation and help assesing. Here are some photos to view. This is the Work Bag, I believe and is from 2004. I've researched about the bag and for the most I've researched about the bag fits the discption. All zipper tab has Lampo, code in front and back matches, knots from string is there if you look deep enough, this doesn't have leather in pocket because it's 2004, and rivits are flat like thumb tacks. I'm not sure if the front will also look that way. Because leather can stretch and shrink size is very close to what I researched online, little over 17x10x7. Please give me your insight, thank you!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



Cyntraful said:


> View attachment 3740709
> View attachment 3740706
> View attachment 3740680
> View attachment 3740693
> View attachment 3740694
> View attachment 3740695
> View attachment 3740696
> View attachment 3740697
> View attachment 3740699
> View attachment 3740701
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! I'm very new to this so please forgive me if I am not doing this right. I see that everyone here is asking to authenticate their Balenciaga bag, so I'm hopeing I could do the same. I have reason to believe that my bag I had purchased is authentic but would like to get some confirmation and help assesing. Here are some photos to view. This is the Work Bag, I believe and is from 2004. I've researched about the bag and for the most I've researched about the bag fits the discption. All zipper tab has Lampo, code in front and back matches, knots from string is there if you look deep enough, this doesn't have leather in pocket because it's 2004, and rivits are flat like thumb tacks. I'm not sure if the front will also look that way. Because leather can stretch and shrink size is very close to what I researched online, little over 17x10x7. Please give me your insight, thank you!


----------



## Cyntraful

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it's non authentic


Hi! Can you tell me why you believe it to be non authentic?


----------



## peacebabe

All the features are not right. It's an obvious fake



Cyntraful said:


> Hi! Can you tell me why you believe it to be non authentic?


----------



## B00tyl1c10usbab3

pugtolove said:


> Hello may I have this authenticated. Tia!
> 
> Item name: authenticate Balenciaga giant 12 mini city gold yellow leather
> Item number: 201537557659
> Site: Ebay
> Seller: vmluxuryshop
> Item link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/201537557659
> 
> Comments: the front tag looks off?





Cyntraful said:


> View attachment 3740709
> View attachment 3740706
> View attachment 3740680
> View attachment 3740693
> View attachment 3740694
> View attachment 3740695
> View attachment 3740696
> View attachment 3740697
> View attachment 3740699
> View attachment 3740701
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! I'm very new to this so please forgive me if I am not doing this right. I see that everyone here is asking to authenticate their Balenciaga bag, so I'm hopeing I could do the same. I have reason to believe that my bag I had purchased is authentic but would like to get some confirmation and help assesing. Here are some photos to view. This is the Work Bag, I believe and is from 2004. I've researched about the bag and for the most I've researched about the bag fits the discption. All zipper tab has Lampo, code in front and back matches, knots from string is there if you look deep enough, this doesn't have leather in pocket because it's 2004, and rivits are flat like thumb tacks. I'm not sure if the front will also look that way. Because leather can stretch and shrink size is very close to what I researched online, little over 17x10x7. Please give me your insight, thank you!





Cyntraful said:


> Can some tell me more about Balenciaga Work bags made 2004, what are the characteristics you will find different from newer models? Example, will you find that the handle rivit/ studs to be flat? Or are they all the same throughout the bag?





tinytiger2 said:


> This is a craigslist ad, it's super cheap, so I smell fish
> 
> fncng-6177197229@sale.craigslist.org


----------



## B00tyl1c10usbab3

peacebabe said:


> Hello, this is non authentic


Hi , I'm not sure what I'm suppose to do and how to post! I'm just looking for opinions on this balenciaga and if it is authentic or not plz!  Thanks!


----------



## F86

peacebabe said:


> Hello, need to see closed-up, sharp & clear photos of the rivet, front & back of the tag. Back of the tag should have "MADE IN ITALY"




Okay. I will try to take better pictures asap and post them! Thank you very much for looking! I think it does say "made in italy" at the very bottom where the seam line is but it's embossed very lightly and hard to notice/read. The seller did mention she bought it a few years ago so she says it might have worn off?


----------



## B00tyl1c10usbab3

B00tyl1c10usbab3 said:


> Hi , I'm not sure what I'm suppose to do and how to post! I'm just looking for opinions on this balenciaga and if it is authentic or not plz!  Thanks!





B00tyl1c10usbab3 said:


> Hi , I'm not sure what I'm suppose to do and how to post! I'm just looking for opinions on this balenciaga and if it is authentic or not plz!  Thanks!



Peacebabe , the pink balenciaga I posted u say is not authentic?


----------



## love00sh

Hi authenticators! I appreciate your time and effort to help out second hand buyers like me. Can you please authenticate the following item for me?

Item name: Authentic BALENCIAGA Rose Peche Lambskin Leather Giant 12 Silver Mini City Bag
Item number: 222555259818
Site: eBay 
Seller: thefashionseller
Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222555259818?ul_noapp=true

Not sure if this is Rose Peche though.. maybe this is a blush or sand rose? asked the seller if the color is close to the real item and he answered yes. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## BouncingBal

Can I just ask a quick question please, before I post for authentication? Was there ever a metallic gold A tag first? Year 2005 maybe? Thanks so much in advance xx


----------



## muchstuff

BouncingBal said:


> Can I just ask a quick question please, before I post for authentication? Was there ever a metallic gold A tag first? Year 2005 maybe? Thanks so much in advance xx


Bronze, silver, pink and pewter, all had raised silver hardware. I don't see a reference to gold on the colour charts but feel free to post.


----------



## B00tyl1c10usbab3

BouncingBal said:


> Can I just ask a quick question please, before I post for authentication? Was there ever a metallic gold A tag first? Year 2005 maybe? Thanks so much in advance xx


 Am I doing something wrong that no one has an opinion on the authentication of the bag I posted?


----------



## muchstuff

B00tyl1c10usbab3 said:


> Am I doing something wrong that no one has an opinion on the authentication of the bag I posted?


I sent you a reply on the chat thread as to how to post correctly. Right now you're hitting "reply" on other people's posts rather than posting your own. Plus the few authenticators we have come online when they can so you may have to be patient for a bit...


----------



## B00tyl1c10usbab3

muchstuff said:


> I sent you a reply on the chat thread as to how to post correctly. Right now you're hitting "reply" on other people's posts rather than posting your own. Plus the few authenticators we have come online when they can so you may have to be patient for a bit...



Ohh I don't know how to get to chat! Haha I'll figure out how to post my own post , thanks!


----------



## B00tyl1c10usbab3

Item name: Pink Balenciaga ( bout all I know)
Item number: ??
Site: facebook 
Seller: personal 
I'm just wondering if this balenciaga bag is authentic or not. And if the theory of "the tag on the inside will always have back stitching across the top to be authentic and if it doesn't then the bag is fake" is this true???  Thanks!


----------



## Conni618

I'm sorry.  You are correct in this instance.  I do not believe this bag is authentic.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## BouncingBal

Thank you Muchstuff. I did my research and am thinkingbthr exact same thing. But I will post the pictures to hopefully make sure... thank you so much in advance to anyone that can help.


----------



## Conni618

love00sh said:


> Hi authenticators! I appreciate your time and effort to help out second hand buyers like me. Can you please authenticate the following item for me?
> 
> Item name: Authentic BALENCIAGA Rose Peche Lambskin Leather Giant 12 Silver Mini City Bag
> Item number: 222555259818
> Site: eBay
> Seller: thefashionseller
> Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222555259818?ul_noapp=true
> 
> Not sure if this is Rose Peche though.. maybe this is a blush or sand rose? asked the seller if the color is close to the real item and he answered yes.
> 
> Thank you so much!



This looks authentic to me.  It is from F/W not S/S 2014 so can't be the Rose Peche color.  There is a color called Beige Oryx for that season that looks pretty close.


----------



## Conni618

BouncingBal said:


> View attachment 3741583
> View attachment 3741584
> View attachment 3741585
> View attachment 3741586
> View attachment 3741587
> View attachment 3741588
> View attachment 3741589
> View attachment 3741590
> View attachment 3741591
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Muchstuff. I did my research and am thinkingbthr exact same thing. But I will post the pictures to hopefully make sure... thank you so much in advance to anyone that can help.



Sorry, not muchstuff here, but this bag is definitely not authentic.


----------



## love00sh

Conni618 said:


> This looks authentic to me.  It is from F/W not S/S 2014 so can't be the Rose Peche color.  There is a color called Beige Oryx for that season that looks pretty close.


Thanks a lot Conni for authenticating & identifying the color! You are the bomb!!! 
Have a great day lady!


----------



## B00tyl1c10usbab3

Conni618 said:


> I'm sorry.  You are correct in this instance.  I do not believe this bag is authentic.


Is this in reply to my pink bag I've posted?? I'm new and confused and just checking! Haha thanks


----------



## BouncingBal

Conni618 said:


> Sorry, not muchstuff here, but this bag is definitely not authentic.


Thank you so much! ❤


----------



## Shimmerstars88

*Item Name:* Balenciaga Maillon Mini
*Item Number:* 152593015819
*Seller:* dvine*suzi 
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Balenciaga-Maillon-Mini-RRP-2200/152593015819
*Comment: *Dear authenticators, I am most interested in this bag! Its soo cute! Could you please kindly help authenticate.Thank you very much.


----------



## F86

peacebabe said:


> Hello, need to see closed-up, sharp & clear photos of the rivet, front & back of the tag. Back of the tag should have "MADE IN ITALY"



I really tried to get good close-ups of this bag but all i have is my crappy iphone and this is best i could get. The "made in italy" is barely noticeable and you won't know if it's embossed there unless you get really close. It's located where the seam line is. The numbers are also hard to read.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



F86 said:


> I really tried to get good close-ups of this bag but all i have is my crappy iphone and this is best i could get. The "made in italy" is barely noticeable and you won't know if it's embossed there unless you get really close. It's located where the seam line is. The numbers are also hard to read.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, im not familiar with this style. I do hope others can give their opinion.



Shimmerstars88 said:


> *Item Name:* Balenciaga Maillon Mini
> *Item Number:* 152593015819
> *Seller:* dvine*suzi
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Balenciaga-Maillon-Mini-RRP-2200/152593015819
> *Comment: *Dear authenticators, I am most interested in this bag! Its soo cute! Could you please kindly help authenticate.Thank you very much.


----------



## peacebabe

Hi, i do think Conni was referring to your bag, and i do agree too



B00tyl1c10usbab3 said:


> Is this in reply to my pink bag I've posted?? I'm new and confused and just checking! Haha thanks


----------



## Kristinaaa

Hello 
Could someone please help me authenticate this Balenciaga bag I just purchased from a reputable seller, but would still like a second opinion?  Thank you very much   

Item Name: Balenciaga City Gris Tarmac
Item Number: 115748-3260
Seller ID: DeeDee from Trendsales.dk
Link: https://www.trendsales.dk/listings/balenciaga-city-taske-i-gris-tarmac-som-ny/52471698

I have attached photos as well


----------



## blushes_pink

Hi. Pls help me authenticate this. Thinking of buying this. 

Item: balenciaga hip regular hardware pink
Item number: 371986039467
Seller:avr805
Link: http://m.ebay.ph/itm/Balenciaga-Hip...%3Ad9b22b2515c0a9e843facaadfffe573f%7Ciid%3A2


----------



## Shimmerstars88

*Item Name:* Balenciaga Work Bag
*Item Number:* 322565630680
*Seller:* meandmoo
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Balenciaga-Work-Bag/322565630680
*Comment: *Dear authenticators, could you please kindly help authenticate this bag.Thank you very much.


----------



## floe8888

Item name: Balenciaga Velo
Item number : none
Seller: Personal seller
Hi, can you help me authenticate this balenciaga please.  Any help is greatly appreciated.  Thank you so much


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## floe8888

Here are more pics.  It doesn't have the lampo zipper, is it this way with the new ones?Thanks again


----------



## teepeechu

Can you please authenticate this?  I purchased it already and wanted to double check authenticity! thank you in advance.

Item name:Balenciaga -MEDIUM-CITY-BAG-ANTHRACITE-GIANT-12-ROSE-GOLD- Hardware
Item number: 182573172250
Seller: projectmonopoly
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...gPhoRBJnHe8uQAQMyUREY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Standance

Hello,
is this authentic From the 2010 Collection for the 10th Anniversary of the Classic Bag. Thanks for the help.


----------



## F86

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it's non authentic



Thank you very much! I am sending this back to the seller.


----------



## Carrie Adams

Please help asap. Looking to purchase tomorrow if authentic.
Thank you so much!


----------



## Gingertrixie

Hello, can you please help me authenticate this? I'm planning to get this if this is authentic. Thank you.


----------



## Standance

peacebabe said:


> Hello, please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos (closed up in correct angle) needed for authentication


Thanks for he reply, I am a bit new and get a little lost with the replies to the treads compare to the one I have placed. but thanks for the update and will do pics as requested. I just did not have the bag in my hands and could not provide the photos that were asked. Thanks again.


----------



## ksuromax

floe8888 said:


> Here are more pics.  It doesn't have the lampo zipper, is it this way with the new ones?Thanks again


I don't see any red flag, but for confident authentication verdict tag front and back pics need to be clear and sharp, please


----------



## Iamminda

Hello.  Can you please help me authenticate this?  In addition to the link, I got three more pics from the seller.  Thank you very much for your help.

Item: Black Town
Item #:  322568510604
Seller:  stylishchicboutique
Item link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...510604?hash=item4b1a94dc8c:g:D-wAAOSw7U5ZAOkC


----------



## Carrie Adams

Carrie Adams said:


> Please help asap. Looking to purchase tomorrow if authentic.
> Thank you so much!


Can anyone help? Greatly appreciated. Thx!


----------



## BouncingBal

Hi, I have another for you ladies if you do t mind please? Camel mini city x


----------



## kay69

Please authentificate this Balenciaga mini for me in eBay Germany 
Tx i advance


----------



## ksuromax

kay69 said:


> Please authentificate this Balenciaga mini for me in eBay Germany
> Tx i advance


Please, post back side of the leather tag in good, sharp resolution, and also need good close up of rivets and bale. Thanks


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Hello.  Can you please help me authenticate this?  In addition to the link, I got three more pics from the seller.  Thank you very much for your help.
> 
> Item: Black Town
> Item #:  322568510604
> Seller:  stylishchicboutique
> Item link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...510604?hash=item4b1a94dc8c:g:D-wAAOSw7U5ZAOkC


Looks good to me


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Looks good to me


Thanks so much K -- appreciate your help


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## kay69

ksuromax said:


> Please, post back side of the leather tag in good, sharp resolution, and also need good close up of rivets and bale. Thanks


Hello
I took pictures from eBay Germany.
The nr of the item ( Artikelnummer ) Is to see on the Last picture - Last Row of the text. Maybe if you Go to eBay.de with this nr the pics are better. I Would very appreciate your work because this colour and size are no Longer available.
Lots of thanks from Cologne.


----------



## kay69

ksuromax said:


> Please, post back side of the leather tag in good, sharp resolution, and also need good close up of rivets and bale. Thanks





ksuromax said:


> Please, post back side of the leather tag in good, sharp resolution, and also need good close up of rivets and bale. Thanks





kay69 said:


> Hello
> I took pictures from eBay Germany.
> The nr of the item ( Artikelnummer ) Is to see on the Last picture - Last Row of the text. Maybe if you Go to eBay.de with this nr the pics are better. I Would very appreciate your work because this colour and size are no Longer available.
> Lots of thanks from Cologne.





ksuromax said:


> Please, post back side of the leather tag in good, sharp resolution, and also need good close up of rivets and bale. Thanks


----------



## LizTan16

peacebabe said:


> Your photos are not good for authentication. Pls click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication.


I just got the package.. had to pick up from post office... i took photos. Let me know if you need more  i do appreciate everybody here. I am very new to balenciaga.. this is my first piece and hopefully it is truly authentic


----------



## LostInBal

LizTan16 said:


> I just got the package.. had to pick up from post office... i took photos. Let me know if you need more  i do appreciate everybody here. I am very new to balenciaga.. this is my first piece and hopefully it is truly authentic
> View attachment 3746166
> View attachment 3746167
> View attachment 3746168
> View attachment 3746169
> View attachment 3746170
> View attachment 3746171
> View attachment 3746172
> View attachment 3746173
> View attachment 3746174


Authentic


----------



## ksuromax

BouncingBal said:


> Hi, I have another for you ladies if you do t mind please? Camel mini city x


looks good to me, i see no red flags


----------



## ksuromax

Carrie Adams said:


> Please help asap. Looking to purchase tomorrow if authentic.
> Thank you so much!


please, post the straight clear shot of the back of the leather tag and zipper head back


----------



## LizTan16

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic


Omg thank you! I was shocked by the weight of this bag though! I have only LV bags and i guess being in canvass is very different from leather bags. There is something about Balenciaga bags this style that I really like!


----------



## Kristinaaa

Kristinaaa said:


> Hello
> Could someone please help me authenticate this Balenciaga bag I just purchased from a reputable seller, but would still like a second opinion?  Thank you very much
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City Gris Tarmac
> Item Number: 115748-3260
> Seller ID: DeeDee from Trendsales.dk
> Link: https://www.trendsales.dk/listings/balenciaga-city-taske-i-gris-tarmac-som-ny/52471698
> 
> I have attached photos as well



Can someone help me please? I have received the bag and will send it back if it is not authentic

Best Regards and many thanks.


----------



## BouncingBal

ksuromax said:


> looks good to me, i see no red flags


Phew! Thank you so much ksuromax


----------



## ksuromax

BouncingBal said:


> Phew! Thank you so much ksuromax


my pleasure


----------



## ksuromax

Kristinaaa said:


> Can someone help me please? I have received the bag and will send it back if it is not authentic
> 
> Best Regards and many thanks.


listed photos are not helpful, Authenticator needs to see good, sharp pics of the leather tag back and front, zipper head from the back, bale, rivets... 
if you have the bag in hands, take all these pics and post again, please, someone will be around to help


----------



## Kristinaaa

ksuromax said:


> listed photos are not helpful, Authenticator needs to see good, sharp pics of the leather tag back and front, zipper head from the back, bale, rivets...
> if you have the bag in hands, take all these pics and post again, please, someone will be around to help



Hi Ksuromax,

Thank you very much for the reply 

I have posted more pictures hopefully they can be used?


----------



## ksuromax

Kristinaaa said:


> Hi Ksuromax,
> 
> Thank you very much for the reply
> 
> I have posted more pictures hopefully they can be used?


Thanks, looks good to me. 
P.S. nice rings


----------



## Kristinaaa

ksuromax said:


> Thanks, looks good to me.
> P.S. nice rings



YAY!! Thanks, Ksuromax. I really apreciate you taking the time to look at it  Have a very, very nice day.
Ps. thanks


----------



## ksuromax

Kristinaaa said:


> YAY!! Thanks, Ksuromax. I really apreciate you taking the time to look at it  Have a very, very nice day.
> Ps. thanks


My pleasure


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## apriana29

Hi girls, need help to authenticate this. tia.
Item Name : Balenciaga Classic
Link :
https://carousell.com/p/balenciaga-classic-112436461/


----------



## ksuromax

apriana29 said:


> Hi girls, need help to authenticate this. tia.
> Item Name : Balenciaga Classic
> Link :
> https://carousell.com/p/balenciaga-classic-112436461/


I don't like what i see from these pics. Please, post zipper head, rivets and bale good close up shots


----------



## Carrie Adams

ksuromax said:


> please, post the straight clear shot of the back of the leather tag and zipper head back


Do these help? Let me know. Thank you!


----------



## Carrie Adams

Carrie Adams said:


> Do these help? Let me know. Thank you!


----------



## Carrie Adams

ksuromax said:


> please, post the straight clear shot of the back of the leather tag and zipper head back


Do these help? Thank you so much!


----------



## ksuromax

Carrie Adams said:


> Do these help? Thank you so much!


Can you take a shot of the back side of the tag, please?


----------



## Carrie Adams

ksuromax said:


> Can you take a shot of the back side of the tag, please?


Here you go! Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

Carrie Adams said:


> Here you go! Thank you


thanks, great shots, i think you are ok to go ahead!


----------



## apriana29

ksuromax said:


> I don't like what i see from these pics. Please, post zipper head, rivets and bale good close up shots


sorry for the late reply, waiting for the seller to send these picture. Here you go. Hope these help.Thank you.


----------



## sparkerly

Item Name (if you know it): BALENCIAGA Arena Classic City ROSE POUDRE Pink Sheepskin Velo Tote Shoulder Bag 
Link : https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-handbag-58323c73eaf0308d2509024e
https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-handbag-58323c73eaf0308d2509024e


----------



## sparkerly

and another one I'm interested in
thank you very much!

item name: 
*Balenciaga city bag icy pink*
*link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-city-bag-icy-pink-57ee97f12de512f983045d5c*


----------



## HauteChyc

Hi, please help authenticate this day bag? I've already purchased it and wanted to double check it's authenticity. What year/season? Thank you in advance!

Item name: Auth BALENCIAGA Classic Day Hand Tote Bag Purse Black Leather Vintage S06597
Item number: 122566167890
Seller: tig-japan 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALENC...IWlNgxYiSIkgfC%2BAIf4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

My photos: http://s1149.photobucket.com/user/HauteChyc/slideshow/Black Balenciaga Day Bag


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication



sparkerly said:


> Item Name (if you know it): BALENCIAGA Arena Classic City ROSE POUDRE Pink Sheepskin Velo Tote Shoulder Bag
> Link : https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-handbag-58323c73eaf0308d2509024e
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-handbag-58323c73eaf0308d2509024e


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine, no red flag. 

Hard to tell which year/season as it's black color. But i will think it's 2011



HauteChyc said:


> Hi, please help authenticate this day bag? I've already purchased it and wanted to double check it's authenticity. What year/season? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item name: Auth BALENCIAGA Classic Day Hand Tote Bag Purse Black Leather Vintage S06597
> Item number: 122566167890
> Seller: tig-japan
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALENCIAGA-Classic-Day-Hand-Tote-Bag-Purse-Black-Leather-Vintage-S06597-/122566167890?_trkparms=ao=1&asc=20140723144412&meid=4539346d70e6449da3bf46c6ebd58329&pid=100275&&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=FRiHBpJ1IWlNgxYiSIkgfC%2BAIf4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> My photos: http://s1149.photobucket.com/user/HauteChyc/slideshow/Black Balenciaga Day Bag


----------



## apriana29

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine, no red flag.
> 
> Hard to tell which year/season as it's black color. But i will think it's 2011


Hi peacebabe. can you please authenticate the classic balenciaga bag i posted.  Thank you


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

I have send you a PM, please check



apriana29 said:


> Hi peacebabe. can you please authenticate the classic balenciaga bag i posted.  Thank you


----------



## HauteChyc

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine, no red flag.
> 
> Hard to tell which year/season as it's black color. But i will think it's 2011



Thank you! I really appreciate it


----------



## negrita

Hello!
Can you please help authenticate this Day bag? And any idea what is the exact colour, that would be great too.

http://carousell.com/p/107970783

Thanks!
Negrita

Additional photos:


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please post straight view photo of the front & back of tag. Back of the tag should include "MADE IN ITALY"



negrita said:


> Hello!
> Can you please help authenticate this Day bag? And any idea what is the exact colour, that would be great too.
> 
> http://carousell.com/p/107970783
> 
> Thanks!
> Negrita
> 
> Additional photos:
> 
> View attachment 3748561
> View attachment 3748562
> View attachment 3748563
> View attachment 3748564


----------



## negrita

peacebabe said:


> Hello, please post straight view photo of the front & back of tag. Back of the tag should include "MADE IN ITALY"



Here they are:




Thanks peacebabe!


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag.

Should be 2012 Vert Poker



negrita said:


> Here they are:
> View attachment 3748575
> View attachment 3748576
> 
> 
> Thanks peacebabe!


----------



## negrita

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag.
> 
> Should be 2012 Vert Poker



Thanks peacebabe!


----------



## mrspalaganas

Hi girls! I've looking for a black velo in rose gold hw for so long. Finally I found one last week and bought it. Just wanted to confirm because the dust bag is different from the other bbags I have and it's offly large for a velo (also included a photo of the dust bag). Thanks in advance!


----------



## ksuromax

mrspalaganas said:


> Hi girls! I've looking for a black velo in rose gold hw for so long. Finally I found one last week and bought it. Just wanted to confirm because the dust bag is different from the other bbags I have and it's offly large for a velo (also included a photo of the dust bag). Thanks in advance!


Looks good to me, A/W 2012 
dustbag could be messed up if the seller has a few bags, i can't match my dbags with the bags even to save my life, shuffled them so many times....


----------



## mrspalaganas

Thanks so much ksuromax! Yes she does sell a lot of bags. I think it's a dust bag for a weekender. 


ksuromax said:


> Looks good to me, A/W 2012
> dustbag could be messed up if the seller has a few bags, i can't match my dbags with the bags even to save my life, shuffled them so many times....


----------



## ksuromax

mrspalaganas said:


> Thanks so much ksuromax! Yes she does sell a lot of bags. I think it's a dust bag for a weekender.


You're welcome


----------



## Dephdeph

Hello guys, please help me to authenticate this balenciaga city metallic edge 
I'm gonna buy this bag, but i want to make sure about the authenticity. I'll upload some picture of the bag that i got from the seller

Actually im sure enough that the bag is authentic, but i'm just confused because the code on year card (?) and the bag tag is different


----------



## Dephdeph

Hmm the color i want Is bleu nuit btw. Thanks for the help guys


----------



## striveforluxury

Hi! I hope someone could help me authenticate this listed Balenciaga bag! Thanks in advance!

Item Name (if you know it): No idea what the name is 
Link (if available): https://shopee.ph/Authentic-Balenciaga-Vintage-shoulder-bag-i.3816592.209078957

Looking forward to your response/s!


----------



## ksuromax

Dephdeph said:


> Hello guys, please help me to authenticate this balenciaga city metallic edge
> I'm gonna buy this bag, but i want to make sure about the authenticity. I'll upload some picture of the bag that i got from the seller
> 
> Actually im sure enough that the bag is authentic, but i'm just confused because the code on year card (?) and the bag tag is different


What is your concern??
To me everything looks consistent
for authentication you need to post rivets and bale good close up shots as well


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Linda12332150

Hi ladies,

Can anyone please take a look at the authenticity of this city S? I don't have the link as it's from a personal seller. But here are the photo details. I really want it and have gone thru many anthentication posts... but need words from you guys to decide whether to make the bid or not! Thanks soooooo much.


----------



## Linda12332150

More photos...


----------



## Dephdeph

@ksuromax hmm i'm just not sure enough because the code on year card and the code that printed on the bag tag different. is that okay? thankss


----------



## ksuromax

Dephdeph said:


> @ksuromax hmm i'm just not sure enough because the code on year card and the code that printed on the bag tag different. is that okay? thankss


what exactly is different?? maybe my eyes are letting me down?? 
the model number matches, 2016 3  is ref to C letter


----------



## Dephdeph

@ksuromax ahhh i see. Hmm then may i ask u? What's the meaning of aq41g and number 218? 
Thanks a lot for your explanation
Because this is the first time im buying balen, so i relly don't understand about their year card and bag tag


----------



## ksuromax

Dephdeph said:


> @ksuromax ahhh i see. Hmm then may i ask u? What's the meaning of aq41g and number 218?
> Thanks a lot for your explanation
> Because this is the first time im buying balen, so i relly don't understand about their year card and bag tag


That's for Bal ref
You only need to check the model code, and in your case it well matches. 
Basis all pics you posted, i can say you are ok to go ahead, all looks good to me


----------



## Dephdeph

ksuromax said:


> That's for Bal ref
> You only need to check the model code, and in your case it well matches.
> Basis all pics you posted, i can say you are ok to go ahead, all looks good to me



Ahhh i seeee
Thank you very much for your help
Ok then i will take it hihi


----------



## Linda12332150

Hi ksuromax, Could you please take a look for me? 



Linda12332150 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can anyone please take a look at the authenticity of this city S? I don't have the link as it's from a personal seller. But here are the photo details. I really want it and have gone thru many anthentication posts... but need words from you guys to decide whether to make the bid or not! Thanks soooooo much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3751679
> View attachment 3751680
> View attachment 3751681
> View attachment 3751682
> View attachment 3751683
> View attachment 3751684
> View attachment 3751685


----------



## ksuromax

Linda12332150 said:


> Hi ksuromax, Could you please take a look for me?


hi, looks fine, i don't see any red flag
FYI, and any possible future posts, please post the back side of the tag shot flat straight, not bent, not side view
all others pics look ok, so it's fine for this post, but it's really helpful when tag is reading clearly


----------



## Linda12332150

ksuromax said:


> hi, looks fine, i don't see any red flag
> FYI, and any possible future posts, please post the back side of the tag shot flat straight, not bent, not side view
> all others pics look ok, so it's fine for this post, but it's really helpful when tag is reading clearly


Thank you so much! And yes, well noted


----------



## Siripurselover

Hallo Ladies
Could anyone please help me authenticate this Balenciaga bag for me?
        -   I appreciate your time and effort to help out second hand buyers like me.


----------



## Katie2106

Hello everyone! 
Could you please help to Authenticate this Bal? I have found it on Shedd (app for preloved clothing items), hence cant send the link unfortunately. Also, I am very sorry, I could not find which pictures are needed exactly, so if you need any more pictures to authenticate, kindly let me know Thank you in advance! 
Name: Balenciaga City Mini in Budgundy 
Item Number: 390160 
Seller: Aziza 
App name: Shedd


----------



## Carrie Adams

Hello! Looking at purchasing this balenciaga and hoping it can be authenticated. 
Please advise if anything further is needed. 
Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Siripurselover said:


> Hallo Ladies
> Could anyone please help me authenticate this Balenciaga bag for me?
> -   I appreciate your time and effort to help out second hand buyers like me.


it's fake


----------



## ksuromax

Katie2106 said:


> Hello everyone!
> Could you please help to Authenticate this Bal? I have found it on Shedd (app for preloved clothing items), hence cant send the link unfortunately. Also, I am very sorry, I could not find which pictures are needed exactly, so if you need any more pictures to authenticate, kindly let me know Thank you in advance!
> Name: Balenciaga City Mini in Budgundy
> Item Number: 390160
> Seller: Aziza
> App name: Shedd


nothing screams off, but for the sake of safety please post good close-ups of the leather tag back and front without flash, straight and not bent or from the side,zipper head from the back
and the bale


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

Carrie Adams said:


> Hello! Looking at purchasing this balenciaga and hoping it can be authenticated.
> Please advise if anything further is needed.
> Thank you!


please, add shots of bales, rivets, zipper head from the back


----------



## Shimmerstars88

*Item Name:* Balenciaga Work Bag
*Item Number:* 322565630680
*Seller:* meandmoo
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Balenciaga-Work-Bag/322565630680
*Comment: *Dear authenticators, I have recently won bid on this Bal Work and have just received the bag in the post. If you could please kindly help authenticate would be greatly appreciated.Required photos attached. Colour of bag unknown, I'm guessing it maybe Anthracite? However I am unsure. If you can let me know what year the bag is, that would be super! 
Thank you in advance


----------



## sabrinanrftry

Item Name: Balenciaga mini city taupe chevre GHW


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag.

You may post at the "Identify this Balenciaga" thread for the color. But i think it's 2007 Plomb though  




Shimmerstars88 said:


> *Item Name:* Balenciaga Work Bag
> *Item Number:* 322565630680
> *Seller:* meandmoo
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Balenciaga-Work-Bag/322565630680
> *Comment: *Dear authenticators, I have recently won bid on this Bal Work and have just received the bag in the post. If you could please kindly help authenticate would be greatly appreciated.Required photos attached. Colour of bag unknown, I'm guessing it maybe Anthracite? However I am unsure. If you can let me know what year the bag is, that would be super!
> Thank you in advance
> View attachment 3752916
> 
> View attachment 3752917
> 
> View attachment 3752918
> 
> View attachment 3752920
> 
> View attachment 3752921
> 
> View attachment 3752922
> 
> View attachment 3752923
> 
> View attachment 3752925


----------



## ricaley

Item Name: Balenciaga Twiggy Bag

Dearest authenticators kindly authenticate this thrifted twiggy bag.  Let me know if you need more pictures. Thank you.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag.
> 
> You may post at the "Identify this Balenciaga" thread for the color. But i think it's 2007 Plomb though



Hi peacebabe,
OMG! Thank you sooo much! yay! I'm so happy and relieved! Many thanks! 
Ohh, thank you for the tip, I will definitely visit the thread that you suggested to get further confirmation! 
Oooo I've never heard of plomb interesting! Thanks thanks soo much!


----------



## Loveheart

Dear authenticators 
I bought a preloved mini city today. I think colour is gris Tarmac. 
However I've never seen a Bal inside label like this which got me a bit worried   No cards so not sure which year or season 






















View attachment 3754229


Let me know if you require more pics

Thanks


----------



## claranata

hi ,

Need help to authenticate this balenciaga handbag

Item name: authenticate Balenciaga Classic City Small Leather Satchel color yellow
Item number: 2017 1 431621 D94JG 1834
Site: gilt.com

Thx youu


----------



## Catchsam82

Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to Balenciaga in this thread.
> 
> - Please do a search within the thread (use Search this thread located on the top right corner) to check if the item has been reviewed by one of the senior authenticators before posting. Try to put your search term in quotes. For example, instead of searching for 1234567890, search for "1234567890"
> 
> - Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> then attach any photos
> 
> - You cannot post your own auctions. However, should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to defend your own auction if its authenticity is questioned, please do not authenticate your own Bbag.
> 
> - Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> - Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> - Please post link (eg/ #4888 , copy and paste the post number) to the original query when requesting a second opinion or in follow up post.
> 
> - Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> 
> - Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> - Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.




Hi I have never done this before do please bear with me. 
Please can you help me authenticate the following bag i am looking to purchase


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Just a quick question and pic:
Would the back of a rivet on a 2004 City B look like this?


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Just a quick question and pic:
> Would the back of a rivet on a 2004 City B look like this?
> View attachment 3755489


Yup, the notches started inconsistently in S/S of 2005 and consistently after that.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> Yup, the notches started inconsistently in S/S of 2005 and consistently after that.


Much appreciated!


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Much appreciated!


My pleasure!


----------



## Catchsam82

Please can some autheticate this balenciaga bag for me


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication



ricaley said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga Twiggy Bag
> 
> Dearest authenticators kindly authenticate this thrifted twiggy bag.  Let me know if you need more pictures. Thank you.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic 



Catchsam82 said:


> View attachment 3755804
> View attachment 3755805
> View attachment 3755806
> View attachment 3755806
> View attachment 3755804
> View attachment 3755805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please can some autheticate this balenciaga bag for me


----------



## Catchsam82

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it's non authentic


Thank you! What sre the tell tale signs?


----------



## Catchsam82

Pls can some kindly authenticate this bag for me. Ive tried to include better photos


----------



## Catchsam82

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it's non authentic


Thank you! Please ignore my latest post it sent my request again


----------



## ricaley

hi im not sure what you meant. first time to request for authentication here


----------



## adonis_asian

adonis_asian said:


> Hello can someone help me authenticate this Balenciaga?
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic City
> Item Number: none
> Seller ID: none
> 
> I bought it in a second hand store. I attached some photos. Please help guys.


----------



## Conni618

*Reply to adonis_asian:*

Photographed features look authentic, (#5601) but need to see a straight-on picture of a bale to be sure. At this angle:


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



Catchsam82 said:


> View attachment 3756028
> View attachment 3756029
> View attachment 3756030
> View attachment 3756031
> View attachment 3756032
> View attachment 3756033
> View attachment 3756034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pls can some kindly authenticate this bag for me. Ive tried to include better photos


----------



## Shabolly

hi guys! First time poster. Please help me authenticate this bag. Just bought off Mercari. I have my doubts. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Shabolly

So sorry I realized some Pictures are sideways. Here is the tag again:


----------



## Gingertrixie

Hello. Please help me authenticate this bag. The seller says she bought this last December 2012. I'm planning to get this bag this afternoon . Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

Shabolly said:


> So sorry I realized some Pictures are sideways. Here is the tag again:


This is fake


----------



## Shabolly

ksuromax said:


> This is fake



The tag is off isn't it? It's supposed to be the First bag and the serial number in front and back don't match up and the strap ends are folded over cheaply instead of stitched nicely over the metal. What else clued u in? Thanks so much!


----------



## Gingertrixie

Gingertrixie said:


> Hello. Please help me authenticate this bag. The seller says she bought this last December 2012. I'm planning to get this bag this afternoon . Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3757469
> View attachment 3757470
> View attachment 3757471
> View attachment 3757472
> View attachment 3757473
> View attachment 3757474
> View attachment 3757475
> View attachment 3757476



Help me pls


----------



## ksuromax

Shabolly said:


> The tag is off isn't it? It's supposed to be the First bag and the serial number in front and back don't match up and the strap ends are folded over cheaply instead of stitched nicely over the metal. What else clued u in? Thanks so much!


Everything, proportions of the bag to start with... tag, font, bale...


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please post sharp, clear & close up photo of the front & back of the tag, making sure it's posted in correct angle.



Gingertrixie said:


> Hello. Please help me authenticate this bag. The seller says she bought this last December 2012. I'm planning to get this bag this afternoon . Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3757469
> View attachment 3757470
> View attachment 3757471
> View attachment 3757472
> View attachment 3757473
> View attachment 3757474
> View attachment 3757475
> View attachment 3757476


----------



## Shabolly

One more bag I need help with. I'm pretty sure I've gotten scammed twice on Balenciaga in just a few days (I'm new to Bal so I'll cut myself a break) Please help! After some research I'm pretty sure it's not authentic but would love to hear your thoughts


----------



## LostInBal

Shabolly said:


> One more bag I need help with. I'm pretty sure I've gotten scammed twice on Balenciaga in just a few days (I'm new to Bal so I'll cut myself a break) Please help! After some research I'm pretty sure it's not authentic but would love to hear your thoughts


Wow.. It's fake, sorry.
Did you get it from Vestiaire Collective???


----------



## Trisha A

Hi, need your expertise in this Day Bag Giant 21, per ebay seller, she got this 2010. I cannot figure out the actual color of this day bag.  Tomato? Blood?

Balenciaga Giant 21 Silver hardware Day Bag
173081 213048
tamara_906
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## Trisha A

Hi Ladies,Please help in authenticating and figuring out what color is this Day Bag. Per seller she got this year 2010.


Balenciaga Giant 21 silver day bag
173081 213048
tamara_906 of ebay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## Shabolly

aalinne_72 said:


> Wow.. It's fake, sorry.
> Did you get it from Vestiaire Collective???



It's interesting you ask that because the pink one came in a vestiaire box! What is VC??? A fake bag site?


----------



## LostInBal

Shabolly said:


> It's interesting you ask that because the pink one came in a vestiaire box! What is VC??? A fake bag site?


That is what I asked you, because I saw their plastic envelope and box, so you didn't get it there?


----------



## Shabolly

aalinne_72 said:


> That is what I asked you, because I saw their plastic envelope and box, so you didn't get it there?



No I bought both bags from sellers on Poshmark but the seller I bought the pink bag from sent it in a VC box.


----------



## LostInBal

Shabolly said:


> No I bought both bags from sellers on Poshmark but the seller I bought the pink bag from sent it in a VC box.


I'm really sorry for you have been scammed twice, couldn't you return them?


----------



## Shabolly

aalinne_72 said:


> I'm really sorry for you have been scammed twice, couldn't you return them?



I've contacted both and both agreed to a refund even though neither apologized for what they did. I paid for both with my paypal and credit card so I'm double covered but it's so irritating and time-consuming dealing with liars and frauds. However I am going to be super careful to ask for tons of pics next time.


----------



## peacebabe

Just get the bag authenticated before you make a purchase



Shabolly said:


> I've contacted both and both agreed to a refund even though neither apologized for what they did. I paid for both with my paypal and credit card so I'm double covered but it's so irritating and time-consuming dealing with liars and frauds. However I am going to be super careful to ask for tons of pics next time.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication



Trisha AV said:


> Hi Ladies,Please help in authenticating and figuring out what color is this Day Bag. Per seller she got this year 2010.
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Giant 21 silver day bag
> 173081 213048
> tamara_906 of ebay
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-1495-RED-Silver-Tone-Leather-Giant-Stud-21-Day-Bag/132249227002?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## Ava T

Hello,
Recently purchased this Balenciaga Classic City from Modaselle (Vancouver-based Reseller). I just noticed the tag is different so not sure if this is a new logo?

https://www.modaselle.com/balenciaga-grey-lambskin-classic-city-bag-ha01794/ 

Hoping someone can help! 

Thanks!


----------



## Holly Johnston

Hi there, can someone please authenticate this bag for me. I have already purchased it so can supply more specific photos if required. Thanks in advance. 

Balenciaga - the first 
103208
103208 213048

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/263060269399


----------



## midniteluna

Hi, saw this Balenciaga which is too good a deal to be true! I'm not familiar on how to authenticate the G21 bags. It's from a local site similar to Gumtree in Australia and the seller claims it is bundled item hence, the price. 

Anyone who can help verify will be much appreciated  thanks in advance!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

midniteluna said:


> Hi, saw this Balenciaga which is too good a deal to be true! I'm not familiar on how to authenticate the G21 bags. It's from a local site similar to Gumtree in Australia and the seller claims it is bundled item hence, the price.
> 
> Anyone who can help verify will be much appreciated  thanks in advance!


This is fake, please avoid it


----------



## ksuromax

Ava T said:


> Hello,
> Recently purchased this Balenciaga Classic City from Modaselle (Vancouver-based Reseller). I just noticed the tag is different so not sure if this is a new logo?
> 
> https://www.modaselle.com/balenciaga-grey-lambskin-classic-city-bag-ha01794/
> 
> Hoping someone can help!
> 
> Thanks!


This bag is from SS 2016, and Balenciaga has changed the tags a year before that, so yes, it's a normal look for the tag from this collection, and to me it looks legit, but i'd love to see a good close up of the rivets, bale and zipper head from the back.


----------



## ksuromax

Holly Johnston said:


> Hi there, can someone please authenticate this bag for me. I have already purchased it so can supply more specific photos if required. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Balenciaga - the first
> 103208
> 103208 213048
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/263060269399


Pics if bale and rivets are looking very dark (on my screen, at least), can you post more close ups in better lighting and plus the zipper head from the back?


----------



## Holly Johnston

Holly Johnston said:


> Hi there, can someone please authenticate this bag for me. I have already purchased it so can supply more specific photos if required. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Balenciaga - the first
> 103208
> 103208 213048
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/263060269399


----------



## Holly Johnston

ksuromax said:


> Pics if bale and rivets are looking very dark (on my screen, at least), can you post more close ups in better lighting and plus the zipper head from the back?


Here are some pics I just took. Hopefully they are what your after?


----------



## midniteluna

ksuromax said:


> This is fake, please avoid it



Thank you so much! I was ecstatic for awhile but saved from buying a fake!


----------



## ksuromax

midniteluna said:


> Thank you so much! I was ecstatic for awhile but saved from buying a fake!


my pleasure


----------



## ksuromax

Holly Johnston said:


> Here are some pics I just took. Hopefully they are what your after?


yup, thanks, looks legit to me


----------



## Holly Johnston

Awesome!! I thought $100 was too good to be true but I think I just got very lucky


----------



## evilia1210

Hi there....please authenticate this Balenciaga first bag...
Item Name: Balenciaga Chevre First Bag in Black
Site: Ebay
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Thank you!!!


----------



## Conni618

evilia1210 said:


> Hi there....please authenticate this Balenciaga first bag...
> Item Name: Balenciaga Chevre First Bag in Black
> Site: Ebay
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Chevre-Classic-First-Noir-Black/232383051246?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you!!!


This First is authentic, in my opinion.


----------



## goldfish19

Hi! May I please request authentication for this bag? I can't seem to access ebay on a browser so I am just getting the details and photos on the ebay app. Apologies if I am unable to post the link. 

Item name: NWT Balenciaga Carry Over Metal Edge City small leather messenger bag yellow

Item no: 322580144525

Seller: smartbargains_1987













Thank you very much!


----------



## Conni618

goldfish19 said:


> Hi! May I please request authentication for this bag? I can't seem to access ebay on a browser so I am just getting the details and photos on the ebay app. Apologies if I am unable to post the link.
> 
> Item name: NWT Balenciaga Carry Over Metal Edge City small leather messenger bag yellow
> 
> Item no: 322580144525
> 
> Seller: smartbargains_1987
> 
> View attachment 3761198
> 
> View attachment 3761199
> 
> View attachment 3761200
> View attachment 3761201
> 
> View attachment 3761202
> View attachment 3761203
> View attachment 3761204
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!



I'm just learning about the metal edge mini Cities, so can only offer my limited experience.  Perhaps someone with more information can jump in.
Here's the ebay link, found by using the item number:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Balenci...144525?hash=item4b1b46618d:g:0UsAAOSwbiFZXUP~

According to the hardware and imprints, this bag appears to be authentic.   However, the other metal edge chevre mini Cities I've seen have a different style number.  In my experience, the same style, same season, but gold hardware, the style number should be: 390160.  Perhaps the hardware colors have different numbers?

Sorry I can't be more decisive.  Hopefully someone watching can help.


----------



## mama23boys

Hi-
I'm very new to Balenciaga and I just received my first new to me town. I would love to have it authenticated for peace of mind. Also if I could get help identifying the color and year. The strap isn't adjustable, so my guess is pre- 2012.
Thanks so much! I hope I've added everything that is needed.


----------



## peachyapple

Hi!! Just received this Balenciaga work and would love to have it authenticated before I cut off the tags. Thank you so much!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peachyapple

If it helps, just found out these tags came with the bag from above post (#5640). Does anyone know what year this bag is?


----------



## evilia1210

Conni618 said:


> This First is authentic, in my opinion.



THANK YOU!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag. 

I believed is 2011 Papyrus



mama23boys said:


> Hi-
> I'm very new to Balenciaga and I just received my first new to me town. I would love to have it authenticated for peace of mind. Also if I could get help identifying the color and year. The strap isn't adjustable, so my guess is pre- 2012.
> Thanks so much! I hope I've added everything that is needed.


----------



## peacebabe

[Hello, looks fine. No red flag. 

I believed is 2014 Charbon

QUOTE="peachyapple, post: 31505560, member: 584716"]Hi!! Just received this Balenciaga work and would love to have it authenticated before I cut off the tags. Thank you so much!!
View attachment 3761333
View attachment 3761334
View attachment 3761335
View attachment 3761336
View attachment 3761337
View attachment 3761338
View attachment 3761339
View attachment 3761340
View attachment 3761341
View attachment 3761342

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


----------



## qtpixtrm

Hello everyone. It's been a while since I last visited this thread.

I'd like to get your opinion on this Balenciaga that an acquaintance has put up for sale. She claims it's authentic, but just the metal plate and the stamp on the back of the tag looks like the font is off. I was hoping more trained eyes could take a look.

Thanks is advance for your help.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic. Please avoid it



qtpixtrm said:


> Hello everyone. It's been a while since I last visited this thread.
> 
> I'd like to get your opinion on this Balenciaga that an acquaintance has put up for sale. She claims it's authentic, but just the metal plate and the stamp on the back of the tag looks like the font is off. I was hoping more trained eyes could take a look.
> 
> Thanks is advance for your help.
> 
> View attachment 3761959
> View attachment 3761960
> View attachment 3761961
> View attachment 3761962
> View attachment 3761963
> View attachment 3761964
> View attachment 3761965


----------



## qtpixtrm

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it's non authentic. Please avoid it



Thank you for the quick reply. Now comes the painful task of telling her.


----------



## mama23boys

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag.
> 
> I believed is 2011 Papyrus


Thank You so much!


----------



## peachyapple

peacebabe said:


> [Hello, looks fine. No red flag.
> 
> I believed is 2014 Charbon
> 
> QUOTE="peachyapple, post: 31505560, member: 584716"]Hi!! Just received this Balenciaga work and would love to have it authenticated before I cut off the tags. Thank you so much!!
> View attachment 3761333
> View attachment 3761334
> View attachment 3761335
> View attachment 3761336
> View attachment 3761337
> View attachment 3761338
> View attachment 3761339
> View attachment 3761340
> View attachment 3761341
> View attachment 3761342


[/QUOTE]
Thank you so much!! I cut the tags off and took my new bag to work today!


----------



## raichu_thunder

Hello! Can you ladies please authenticate this item for me? I know Fashionphile claims to sell authentic items, but I've also heard instances of tpf'ers getting fakes! I just wanted to make sure before I buy.

Item Name: Balenciaga Agneau Gaint 12 Rose Gold City Cassis 
Item Number: 156022
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-rose-gold-city-cassis-156022

Thank you so much!


----------



## bethanycrt

Hi. Please authenticate this 2017 bleu nuit ME CITY.  It is not from eBay .


----------



## ksuromax

goldfish19 said:


> Hi! May I please request authentication for this bag? I can't seem to access ebay on a browser so I am just getting the details and photos on the ebay app. Apologies if I am unable to post the link.
> 
> Item name: NWT Balenciaga Carry Over Metal Edge City small leather messenger bag yellow
> 
> Item no: 322580144525
> 
> Seller: smartbargains_1987
> 
> View attachment 3761198
> 
> View attachment 3761199
> 
> View attachment 3761200
> View attachment 3761201
> 
> View attachment 3761202
> View attachment 3761203
> View attachment 3761204
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!


Looks good to me 


Conni618 said:


> I'm just learning about the metal edge mini Cities, so can only offer my limited experience.  Perhaps someone with more information can jump in.
> Here's the ebay link, found by using the item number:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Balenci...144525?hash=item4b1b46618d:g:0UsAAOSwbiFZXUP~
> 
> According to the hardware and imprints, this bag appears to be authentic.   However, the other metal edge chevre mini Cities I've seen have a different style number.  In my experience, the same style, same season, but gold hardware, the style number should be: 390160.  Perhaps the hardware colors have different numbers?
> 
> Sorry I can't be more decisive.  Hopefully someone watching can help.


yup, they are different by size and colour of hw, 432831 is valid for the small City and should it be printed (not embossed) then the colour of the printing paint shall be matching the colour of the hw


----------



## ksuromax

bethanycrt said:


> Hi. Please authenticate this 2017 bleu nuit ME CITY.  It is not from eBay .


what i see from these pics looks good so far, but close ups of rivets and bale is still desirable, just to be safe


----------



## ksuromax

raichu_thunder said:


> Hello! Can you ladies please authenticate this item for me? I know Fashionphile claims to sell authentic items, but I've also heard instances of tpf'ers getting fakes! I just wanted to make sure before I buy.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Agneau Gaint 12 Rose Gold City Cassis
> Item Number: 156022
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-rose-gold-city-cassis-156022
> 
> Thank you so much!


hard to judge by the given photos, tag back is not clearly visible, rivets are blurred, zipper head is not listed at all. Can you ask them for required photos?


----------



## sleepycherisse

Hi all! I'm not very familiar with Balenciaga (just getting into luxury and started with Vuitton!)... but I saw this in a charity shop and it was cheap so it wasn't much of a risk money-wise. I've done some research myself and from that I can say that the leather does feel smushy and the zipper is Lampo. I'm concerned with the tag. The font might be off and I know the back is not centred as normal. I'm mostly convinced it's a fake, but was hoping for confirmation from people more familiar with the brand! Thanks for any help  xx


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## kay1971

Please help me, real or fake?


----------



## kay1971

real or fake??? help please....


----------



## kay1971




----------



## bethanycrt

ksuromax said:


> what i see from these pics looks good so far, but close ups of rivets and bale is still desirable, just to be safe


Thank you!


----------



## kay1971

bethanycrt said:


> Thank you!





bethanycrt said:


> Thank you!


thank you, here are additional image as requested..


----------



## kay1971

kay1971 said:


> View attachment 3763994
> View attachment 3763995
> View attachment 3763996
> 
> 
> thank you, here are additional image as requested..


----------



## klararaw

Hello
Can you help me with this red one balenciaga mini?


----------



## klararaw

and second one














http://www.ebay.pl/itm/Red-Balencia...937622?hash=item2a87cc4516:g:RfMAAOSwWdZZZ6yS


----------



## dinochka21

Hello ladies. I purchased a Balenciaga City at an upscale consignment store. They gave me 24 hours to return the bag, but only if I suspect it to be not authentic.

Here are the photos.


----------



## ksuromax

dinochka21 said:


> Hello ladies. I purchased a Balenciaga City at an upscale consignment store. They gave me 24 hours to return the bag, but only if I suspect it to be not authentic.
> 
> Here are the photos.
> 
> View attachment 3764312
> View attachment 3764313
> View attachment 3764314
> View attachment 3764315
> View attachment 3764316
> View attachment 3764317
> View attachment 3764318
> View attachment 3764319


You are ok to go, good Cassis imo


----------



## xNadx

Hello, if someone could give an opinion on this I'd be grateful. My boyfriend just purchased it for me and I am unsure. I asked for extra photos but couldn't download them so took a screenshot. Many thanks

Item name: Balenciaga city bag blue
Item number: 292176668854
Seller ID: ath1412
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/292176668854?_mwBanner=1


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



kay1971 said:


> View attachment 3763253
> View attachment 3763254
> View attachment 3763255
> View attachment 3763256
> View attachment 3763257
> View attachment 3763258
> View attachment 3763259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> real or fake??? help please....


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag.

However, i doubt the leather swatch belongs to the mini city. It's not a big issue if you dont mind it



klararaw said:


> and second one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.pl/itm/Red-Balencia...937622?hash=item2a87cc4516:g:RfMAAOSwWdZZZ6yS


----------



## klararaw

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag.
> 
> However, i doubt the leather swatch belongs to the mini city. It's not a big issue if you dont mind it


Thank you so much!   Im looking for my 1st balenciaga, finaly realize my wish 
If i find another color, can i write another post? Im dreaming about finding pink or brown one


----------



## Sophia88

Hello ladies, please help me to authenticate this ME balen. Sorry for the bad lighting Thank you


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## rockthebunns

Hi all !!

I'm newbie here and got my eyes so long for balenciaga velo bag. Can someone authenticate this for me? so much thank youuu !! 

Item name: *BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Velo Beige Nougatine*
Item no: 235216-2720 I-535269
Seller ID: fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-velo-beige-nougatine-182440

Thanks a bunch !! 

PS : is anyone has bought something from fashionphile ? I just wanna to make sure that it's not a scam ?
Cos this gonna be my first BAL bag
Thank you agaiiinnn .


----------



## ksuromax

xNadx said:


> Hello, if someone could give an opinion on this I'd be grateful. My boyfriend just purchased it for me and I am unsure. I asked for extra photos but couldn't download them so took a screenshot. Many thanks
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga city bag blue
> Item number: 292176668854
> Seller ID: ath1412
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/292176668854?_mwBanner=1
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764552
> 
> View attachment 3764553


Hi, these 2 shots are not enough for authentication, please post full bag picture and leather tag front and back, and back side of the zipper head


----------



## ksuromax

Sophia88 said:


> Hello ladies, please help me to authenticate this ME balen. Sorry for the bad lighting Thank you


Hello, looks fine to me, no red flags


----------



## xNadx

ksuromax said:


> Hi, these 2 shots are not enough for authentication, please post full bag picture and leather tag front and back, and back side of the zipper head


Hello, here is the link to the ebay listing which has 12 photos on. Please let me know if it doesn't work and I'll try and post the pics up separately

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/292176668854#vi__app-cvip-panel


----------



## xNadx

ksuromax said:


> Hi, these 2 shots are not enough for authentication, please post full bag picture and leather tag front and back, and back side of the zipper head


Please ignore my last post with the eBay link.. I don't think it works. 

Here are the first photos


----------



## xNadx

ksuromax said:


> Hi, these 2 shots are not enough for authentication, please post full bag picture and leather tag front and back, and back side of the zipper head


Here are the second lot of photos. Thank you for taking a look


----------



## Cooki3

Hello ladies, hope you are all well. 

It is the crossbody hip bag? Seller says it's about three years old.

Serial number 212803-1369

Please see attached.


----------



## Cooki3

Cooki3 said:


> Hello ladies, hope you are all well.
> 
> It is the crossbody hip bag? Seller says it's about three years old.
> 
> Serial number 212803-1369
> 
> Please see attached.



Another pic


----------



## Sophia88

@ksuromax yeyy so i can take it. thanks for your help


----------



## LostInBal

Cooki3 said:


> Hello ladies, hope you are all well.
> 
> It is the crossbody hip bag? Seller says it's about three years old.
> 
> Serial number 212803-1369
> 
> Please see attached.


It is not authentic imo.


----------



## ksuromax

Sophia88 said:


> @ksuromax yeyy so i can take it. thanks for your help





xNadx said:


> Here are the second lot of photos. Thank you for taking a look
> 
> View attachment 3765443
> 
> View attachment 3765444
> 
> View attachment 3765446
> 
> View attachment 3765447
> 
> View attachment 3765448
> 
> View attachment 3765449
> 
> View attachment 3765450


some photos looks good, but some look like they are of a different bag, e.g. the swatch leather looks too dark for being originally from this bag, the studs on the full bag shot are dark/black, but on the close ups they are very light brass/yellowish. Besides, i can't recall any bright blue back in SS 2012. 
Unfortunately i can't help you with a clear and firm 'yes' or 'no' 
i strongly recommend you to wait for a more experienced opinion


----------



## xNadx

ksuromax said:


> some photos looks good, but some look like they are of a different bag, e.g. the swatch leather looks too dark for being originally from this bag, the studs on the full bag shot are dark/black, but on the close ups they are very light brass/yellowish. Besides, i can't recall any bright blue back in SS 2012.
> Unfortunately i can't help you with a clear and firm 'yes' or 'no'
> i strongly recommend you to wait for a more experienced opinion


Thank you for your comments [emoji3]  The seller didn't state the colour but I believe it is Lagon, which I have been after since it came out. Maybe the colour difference is due to the photography/lighting. Hopefully someone else can offer their thoughts?


----------



## ksuromax

xNadx said:


> Thank you for your comments [emoji3]  The seller didn't state the colour but I believe it is Lagon, which I have been after since it came out. Maybe the colour difference is due to the photography/lighting. Hopefully someone else can offer their thoughts?


Lagoon looks different and the letter must be K, as it's from AW collection


----------



## Arielgal

xNadx said:


> Thank you for your comments [emoji3]  The seller didn't state the colour but I believe it is Lagon, which I have been after since it came out. Maybe the colour difference is due to the photography/lighting. Hopefully someone else can offer their thoughts?





ksuromax said:


> Lagoon looks different and the letter must be K, as it's from AW collection



Hi, i am neither an authenticator nor expert on Bal but I m trying to learn to pick up tell-tale signs of fakes..i noticed that the leather tag top stitching is not in black, but another colour. So it looks a bit off. Or are there instances when this is ok?


----------



## yukom0731

Hi! Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? Much appreciated 
Item Name: Balenciaga veau amp plate silver mini city vert tilleul
Item Number: 420825-3210-D-528147
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-veau-amp-plate-silver-mini-city-vert-tilleul-168885


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Your bag should be a Bleu Indigo 



xNadx said:


> Thank you for your comments [emoji3]  The seller didn't state the colour but I believe it is Lagon, which I have been after since it came out. Maybe the colour difference is due to the photography/lighting. Hopefully someone else can offer their thoughts?


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication



yukom0731 said:


> Hi! Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? Much appreciated
> Item Name: Balenciaga veau amp plate silver mini city vert tilleul
> Item Number: 420825-3210-D-528147
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-veau-amp-plate-silver-mini-city-vert-tilleul-168885


----------



## xNadx

I have received the bag and was hoping someone could authenticate it now I have taken clearer photos. Thank you [emoji1] 

Item name: Balenciaga City Bleu Indigo


----------



## MRFS2017

Item: Balenciaga Chèvre Classic City White
Item #:180476
Seller:Fashionphile
Link : https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-city-white-180476

I already purchased this and received it today. I've purchased from them before and always had great luck. I just want to make sure this is authentic. It feels different to the touch than other balenciaga that I have had. I added additional photos. Thanks!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, eveything thing looks good, except the back of the tag which im not "quite" sure. 

Let's hear other comment



xNadx said:


> I have received the bag and was hoping someone could authenticate it now I have taken clearer photos. Thank you [emoji1]
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga City Bleu Indigo
> 
> View attachment 3768650
> 
> View attachment 3768651
> 
> View attachment 3768652
> 
> View attachment 3768653
> 
> View attachment 3768654
> 
> View attachment 3768656
> 
> View attachment 3768657
> 
> View attachment 3768660


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, i can't authenticate this, the back of the tag doesn't tally with what a "Y" tag should be.



MRFS2017 said:


> View attachment 3768766
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Balenciaga Chèvre Classic City White
> Item #:180476
> Seller:Fashionphile
> Link : https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-city-white-180476
> 
> I already purchased this and received it today. I've purchased from them before and always had great luck. I just want to make sure this is authentic. It feels different to the touch than other balenciaga that I have had. I added additional photos. Thanks!





MRFS2017 said:


> View attachment 3768766
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Balenciaga Chèvre Classic City White
> Item #:180476
> Seller:Fashionphile
> Link : https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-city-white-180476
> 
> I already purchased this and received it today. I've purchased from them before and always had great luck. I just want to make sure this is authentic. It feels different to the touch than other balenciaga that I have had. I added additional photos. Thanks!


----------



## purseaddict76

Hello ladies,

I just received this bag and in my possession and would like to know your expert opinions to see if the bag is authentic.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks good. Lovely INK Twiggy ! 



purseaddict76 said:


> View attachment 3769985
> View attachment 3769986
> View attachment 3769987
> View attachment 3769984
> View attachment 3769984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> I just received this bag and in my possession and would like to know your expert opinions to see if the bag is authentic.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## purseaddict76

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks good. Lovely INK Twiggy !


Thank you so much!!


----------



## mflowers85

Hey Ladies!
Could you please help me authenticate this?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## accio sacculus

Item Name:  Balenciaga Giant Covered Brogues Maxi Besace
Item Number:  152617997434
Seller ID:  Kelbrew1
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

Please and thank you!


----------



## mballen

Hi!  I have a feeling this isn't authentic, but would really appreciate a second opinion.  Thanks so much!


----------



## charm_me_bag

Dear aunthenticator, i have limited info on the Balenciaga Mini City bag as per attachment. Can help me to authenticate the bag and determine which collection its from. 

Item name : Balenciaga Mini
(Limited Info)

Seller : Private Seller (she say bought in Dec 2016)


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, need to see closed up, straight view photos of the front of tag, back of zipper head & bale



mflowers85 said:


> Hey Ladies!
> Could you please help me authenticate this?
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3770822
> View attachment 3770823
> View attachment 3770822
> View attachment 3770823
> View attachment 3770825
> View attachment 3770826
> View attachment 3770827
> View attachment 3770828


----------



## peacebabe

Yup, you are right



mballen said:


> Hi!  I have a feeling this isn't authentic, but would really appreciate a second opinion.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



charm_me_bag said:


> Dear aunthenticator, i have limited info on the Balenciaga Mini City bag as per attachment. Can help me to authenticate the bag and determine which collection its from.
> 
> Item name : Balenciaga Mini
> (Limited Info)
> 
> Seller : Private Seller (she say bought in Dec 2016)


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, im not very familiar with this style, but the features looks fine. Can you post a photo of the back of the zipper head?



accio sacculus said:


> Item Name:  Balenciaga Giant Covered Brogues Maxi Besace
> Item Number:  152617997434
> Seller ID:  Kelbrew1
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Beige-Leather-Giant-21-Covered-Brogues-Maxi-Besace-Shoulder-Bag-730/152617997434?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
> 
> Please and thank you!


----------



## xNadx

peacebabe said:


> Hello, eveything thing looks good, except the back of the tag which im not "quite" sure.
> 
> Let's hear other comment


Thank you for taking a look [emoji1]


----------



## xNadx

Hi all! In my attempt to get a Lagon city I made an impulse ebay purchase. The bag is due to be sent from the USA and I'm in the UK so the import taxes would be expensive, so I'd really appreciate if someone could authenticate. Thank you so much


----------



## StephiK

Hi all,

I just bought my first Balenciaga from an authorised store but I am unsure of the model?
Can you help please?

 Name (if you know it): city or giant city? 
Link (if available):
Number on label: 281770-1000-C-002125
Number on paper: 2016 3 281770 D94JG
Number on store label: 115748 D94JN

Is it normal, that the store has a different model number than the bag? Did I pay the wrong amount?

Thanks!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



xNadx said:


> Hi all! In my attempt to get a Lagon city I made an impulse ebay purchase. The bag is due to be sent from the USA and I'm in the UK so the import taxes would be expensive, so I'd really appreciate if someone could authenticate. Thank you so much
> 
> View attachment 3771703
> 
> View attachment 3771704
> 
> View attachment 3771705
> 
> View attachment 3771706
> 
> View attachment 3771710
> 
> View attachment 3771711
> 
> View attachment 3771712
> 
> View attachment 3771713
> 
> View attachment 3771714
> 
> View attachment 3771715


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, this thread is actually for authentication.

Anyhow. Yours a Mini giant stud City



StephiK said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just bought my first Balenciaga from an authorised store but I am unsure of the model?
> Can you help please?
> 
> Name (if you know it): city or giant city?
> Link (if available):
> Number on label: 281770-1000-C-002125
> Number on paper: 2016 3 281770 D94JG
> Number on store label: 115748 D94JN
> 
> Is it normal, that the store has a different model number than the bag? Did I pay the wrong amount?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## zoelovescleo

Hi there, please authenticate this bag 

Name: Mini Giant City in Coral (?)
Link: https://www.facebook.com/groups/hig...group_comment_reply&notif_id=1500810423080385
Photos:


----------



## xNadx

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag


Phew! Thank you [emoji5]


----------



## MRFS2017

Item Name: Balenciaga Chèvre Work 2007
Item Number: 174167
Seller ID:Fashionphile
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-work-black-174167

Can you please authenticate this bag for me? I have purchased already but can return. The number on the back of the tag seem to be in a different order than others I've seen so now I'm worried. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Arsy

Hi everyone! I hope you can help me. Someone is selling me her balenciaga bag and im not sure if its authentic. Attached here are the pictures of the bag. I was wondering why the color of the zipper is different from that of the bag. Thank you!


----------



## StephiK

peacebabe said:


> Hello, this thread is actually for authentication.
> 
> Anyhow. Yours a Mini giant stud City


Apologies for being unclear, I am brand new to TPF so not sure where to ask. I am worried that I paid the wrong price and they put the wrong ticket in the bag. Is this a D94JN or D94JG or are those two codes both the same?


----------



## ninyarics

Hi! Please help me authenticate this bag, bought it on  whim from someone decluttering her closet.

Item: Preloved Balenciaga First FW2005
Brief History of item: seller said that she bought it online from a reputable online seller. Seller also didn't know if the bag is authentic.
Bought for: around 1800 philippine pesos or almost $40. Really wouldn't hurt if it's a fake  
I've read posts on how to authenticate, 
Red flags: my bag didn't use Lampo zippers, no tassles. 
*shoulder straps are missing

Thanks!


----------



## MRFS2017

MRFS2017 said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga Chèvre Work 2007
> Item Number: 174167
> Seller ID:Fashionphile
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-work-black-174167
> 
> Can you please authenticate this bag for me? I have purchased already but can return. The number on the back of the tag seem to be in a different order than others I've seen so now I'm worried. Thanks in advance!


Anyone?


----------



## LostInBal

ninyarics said:


> Hi! Please help me authenticate this bag, bought it on  whim from someone decluttering her closet.
> 
> Item: Preloved Balenciaga First FW2005
> Brief History of item: seller said that she bought it online from a reputable online seller. Seller also didn't know if the bag is authentic.
> Bought for: around 1800 philippine pesos or almost $40. Really wouldn't hurt if it's a fake
> I've read posts on how to authenticate,
> Red flags: my bag didn't use Lampo zippers, no tassles.
> *shoulder straps are missing
> 
> Thanks!


This is fake.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## LostInBal

MRFS2017 said:


> Anyone?


Authentic


----------



## LostInBal

Arsy said:


> Hi everyone! I hope you can help me. Someone is selling me her balenciaga bag and im not sure if its authentic. Attached here are the pictures of the bag. I was wondering why the color of the zipper is different from that of the bag. Thank you!


This is fake..horrible


----------



## MRFS2017

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic


Thank you!


----------



## zoelovescleo

Zoe Georgopoulos said:


> Hi there, please authenticate this bag
> 
> Name: Mini Giant City in Coral (?)
> Link: https://www.facebook.com/groups/hig...group_comment_reply&notif_id=1500810423080385
> Photos:


Please anybody? I asked her to kindly hold it for me until I had it authenticated! ❤️


----------



## Arsy

aalinne_72 said:


> This is fake..horrible


Thank you!


----------



## ninyarics

aalinne_72 said:


> This is fake.



Thanks!


----------



## jenn805

Auth check please
Balenciaga mini pompon 
Seller the real real
https://www.therealreal.com/product...lenciaga-motocross-giant-12-mini-pompon-bag-3


----------



## SenseAO

I know this is a purse forum, but you ladies (and gents) have been of tremendous help in the past, so I'm wondering if anyone could help me authenticate the following:

Item: Balenciaga Mens Shoes 343401 High-Top Sneakers Sz-48 US-14 Black
Seller ID: vintageandnot
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...548322?hash=item3f82cf1222:g:jh8AAOSwcgNZCAyK

TIA!


----------



## Nana714

Hi everyone! Please help to authentic this. I bought this from a private seller.

Item : Balenciaga Mini City


----------



## Pradawattana

Hi Guys, need your help to authenticate this Balenciaga.

I personally own many Balenciaga but this one somehow make me feel uncomfortable, not sure if its the texture of the bag or the fact that it just so new and will take some time for the leather to be smooth

Item Name : Balenciaga Envelope Clutch (mini)
Link : private sale
photos :


----------



## Bagaholic1007

Kindly authenticate:

Item name: Taupe town with rose gold hard ware

Link: 
http://www.olx.ph/item/balenciaga-ID81vxP.html

Seller: Zara 

Item no: 118574121


----------



## purpleboots

Hi! I've been on a ban lately, but I couldn't resist this one from Fashionphile.  Please verify authenticity.  I'm a little bugged by the residue on two of the rivets.  It's very hard and cannot be scratched of (not with my nail at least, I didn't try any harder).  Is this normal?? Thanks in advance!

Chevre Metallic Edge Velo in Bordeaux according to the listing (https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-gold-metallic-edge-velo-bordeaux-188348)


----------



## Violet123

Hi experts, really appreciate if you could help me authenticate this:
Item name: Balenciaga giant small city
Color: Bleu rivange


----------



## purpleboots

Oops, I missed uploading a pic.  Here's the zipper detail









Thanks again!


----------



## Piadyrys

Hi requesting for your kind help to authenticate my Balenciaga City. Got this from an online seller. I just want to be sure though it looks perfect and authentic to me. I just had doubts with my strap and that's it everything else is fine.

Thank you so much!


Item Name: Balenciaga City Classic





https://www.flickr.com/photos/150475874@N03/shares


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## if0708

Hello,
Can you please authenticate?
Thanks so much in advance!

Item Name: BALENCIAGA GRIS FOSSILE CLASSIC CITY BAG WITH RUSTIC BRASS HARDWARE
Item Number: 391848506071
Seller ID: bags2impress
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649  and more photos on 1164.photobucket.com/user/sydsdad526/slideshow/balenciaga%20city%20bag


----------



## Gingertrixie

Hello, I bought a Balenciaga City in *rose gold* hardware last month from an online seller. I would like to know if the zipper of an authentic Balenciaga is slightly gold or really rose gold? I also found a writing on the leather. I'm planning to return it if confirmed fake. Thank you.

Btw, mine is F/W 2012 model as indicated in the serial number.


----------



## muchstuff

Gingertrixie said:


> Hello, I bought a Balenciaga City in *rose gold* hardware last month from an online seller. I would like to know if the zipper of an authentic Balenciaga is slightly gold or really rose gold? I also found a writing on the leather. I'm planning to return it if confirmed fake. Thank you.
> 
> Btw, mine is F/W 2012 model as indicated in the serial number.



This is from "lovebbags.com" :

"Rose Gold Giant Hardware RGGH is the newest hardware that has been introduced in S/S 2010.  It is a light pink gold hardware, but an interesting characteristic of this hardware is that the grooves of the thimbles are darkened to achieve that "vintage" look.  The zippers remain a light pink gold with no darkening.  For F/W 2011, I have heard that the zippers now matched the rest of the hardware with the "aged" look. As of S/S 2012, the Rose Gold Giant Hardware (Giant 21) is now replaced with the Giant 12 (mini giant hardware).

If you have concerns about your bag please see the link below for the necessary pics for authentication.


----------



## Piadyrys

Piadyrys said:


> Hi requesting for your kind help to authenticate my Balenciaga City. Got this from an online seller. I just want to be sure though it looks perfect and authentic to me. I just had doubts with my strap and that's it everything else is fine.
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City Classic


----------



## LostInBal

Piadyrys said:


> View attachment 3781005
> View attachment 3781006
> View attachment 3781007
> View attachment 3781008
> View attachment 3781009
> View attachment 3781011


I'm afraid it is counterfeit, too many details off


----------



## if0708

if0708 said:


> Hello,
> Can you please authenticate?
> Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA GRIS FOSSILE CLASSIC CITY BAG WITH RUSTIC BRASS HARDWARE
> Item Number: 391848506071
> Seller ID: bags2impress
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649  and more photos on 1164.photobucket.com/user/sydsdad526/slideshow/balenciaga%20city%20bag



Can someone please authenticate?  Thanks so much.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, need to see sharp & clear photos of front & back of tag & back of zipper head.



Zoe Georgopoulos said:


> Hi there, please authenticate this bag
> 
> Name: Mini Giant City in Coral (?)
> Link: https://www.facebook.com/groups/hig...group_comment_reply&notif_id=1500810423080385
> Photos:


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. But please post photo of rivet & back of zipper head



MRFS2017 said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga Chèvre Work 2007
> Item Number: 174167
> Seller ID:Fashionphile
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-work-black-174167
> 
> Can you please authenticate this bag for me? I have purchased already but can return. The number on the back of the tag seem to be in a different order than others I've seen so now I'm worried. Thanks in advance!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



Arsy said:


> Hi everyone! I hope you can help me. Someone is selling me her balenciaga bag and im not sure if its authentic. Attached here are the pictures of the bag. I was wondering why the color of the zipper is different from that of the bag. Thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, yours should be 281770 D94JG



StephiK said:


> Apologies for being unclear, I am brand new to TPF so not sure where to ask. I am worried that I paid the wrong price and they put the wrong ticket in the bag. Is this a D94JN or D94JG or are those two codes both the same?


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication



jenn805 said:


> Auth check please
> Balenciaga mini pompon
> Seller the real real
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...lenciaga-motocross-giant-12-mini-pompon-bag-3


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, im not familiar with shoes. Sorry that i can't help you this time



SenseAO said:


> I know this is a purse forum, but you ladies (and gents) have been of tremendous help in the past, so I'm wondering if anyone could help me authenticate the following:
> 
> Item: Balenciaga Mens Shoes 343401 High-Top Sneakers Sz-48 US-14 Black
> Seller ID: vintageandnot
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...548322?hash=item3f82cf1222:g:jh8AAOSwcgNZCAyK
> 
> TIA!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please post sharper & clearer photo of rivet, front & back of tag



Nana714 said:


> Hi everyone! Please help to authentic this. I bought this from a private seller.
> 
> Item : Balenciaga Mini City


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, features looks fine to me. However, as i can't feel & touch the bag like you, do what is right if you don't feel comfortable



Pradawattana said:


> Hi Guys, need your help to authenticate this Balenciaga.
> 
> I personally own many Balenciaga but this one somehow make me feel uncomfortable, not sure if its the texture of the bag or the fact that it just so new and will take some time for the leather to be smooth
> 
> Item Name : Balenciaga Envelope Clutch (mini)
> Link : private sale
> photos :
> 
> View attachment 3777824
> View attachment 3777825
> View attachment 3777827
> View attachment 3777828
> View attachment 3777830


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



Bagaholic1007 said:


> Kindly authenticate:
> 
> Item name: Taupe town with rose gold hard ware
> 
> Link:
> http://www.olx.ph/item/balenciaga-ID81vxP.html
> 
> Seller: Zara
> 
> Item no: 118574121
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778154
> View attachment 3778155
> View attachment 3778156
> View attachment 3778157
> View attachment 3778165
> View attachment 3778166
> View attachment 3778167
> View attachment 3778168
> View attachment 3778169
> View attachment 3778170


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, features looks fine. No red flag. Im not sure about the residue you mentioned though 



purpleboots said:


> Hi! I've been on a ban lately, but I couldn't resist this one from Fashionphile.  Please verify authenticity.  I'm a little bugged by the residue on two of the rivets.  It's very hard and cannot be scratched of (not with my nail at least, I didn't try any harder).  Is this normal?? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Chevre Metallic Edge Velo in Bordeaux according to the listing (https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-gold-metallic-edge-velo-bordeaux-188348)


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, sorry i can't help you on this as i can't find such color in the season.

I hope someone else can help



Violet123 said:


> Hi experts, really appreciate if you could help me authenticate this:
> Item name: Balenciaga giant small city
> Color: Bleu rivange
> View attachment 3779037
> View attachment 3779038
> View attachment 3779039
> View attachment 3779040
> View attachment 3779041
> View attachment 3779042
> View attachment 3779043
> View attachment 3779045


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, im not sure about this bag. I hope others can help comment



if0708 said:


> Can someone please authenticate?  Thanks so much.


----------



## Bagaholic1007

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag



Thanks you so much!


----------



## Violet123

peacebabe said:


> Hello, sorry i can't help you on this as i can't find such color in the season.
> 
> I hope someone else can help


Thanks for your comment. You got me worried, I actually can't find the color in 2016 fw collection either. Bought the bag from reebonz and they have the color as Bleu rivage which I cannot find from anywhere else.


----------



## Piadyrys

aalinne_72 said:


> I'm afraid it is counterfeit, too many details off




May I ask what details.


----------



## TheMrsKwok

Tf w jenhahhaho


----------



## peacebabe

That was the part which was my concern. So i wonder if Balenciaga made extra "limited edition" colors then



Violet123 said:


> Thanks for your comment. You got me worried, I actually can't find the color in 2016 fw collection either. Bought the bag from reebonz and they have the color as Bleu rivage which I cannot find from anywhere else.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



Piadyrys said:


> View attachment 3781005
> View attachment 3781006
> View attachment 3781007
> View attachment 3781008
> View attachment 3781009
> View attachment 3781011


----------



## Nana714

peacebabe said:


> Hello, please post sharper & clearer photo of rivet, front & back of tag


Hi,
Pls help to authenticate


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



Nana714 said:


> Hi,
> Pls help to authenticate


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> That was the part which was my concern. So i wonder if Balenciaga made extra "limited edition" colors then



peace, there's a reference on one of the tPF threads where the poster said she fell in love with the "new S/S 17 bleu rivage". I can't find a colour chart for that season...

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/how-many-bal-bags-do-you-have.956513/#post-30861852


----------



## Piadyrys

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it's non authentic



Thanks for your reply. I have to return this bag to the seller.


----------



## Piadyrys

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it's non authentic



May I ask for the details please so I can be careful on my next purchase. Appreciate your help.


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks Much! What a relief to know that. I wonder why isn't the color stated in the color chart! On top of that, the hardware looks special too. Wonder if it's special or limited edition, or just missed out ........



muchstuff said:


> peace, there's a reference on one of the tPF threads where the poster said she fell in love with the "new S/S 17 bleu rivage". I can't find a colour chart for that season...
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/how-many-bal-bags-do-you-have.956513/#post-30861852


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's hard to tell you the details, you just ve to compare the features to an authentic piece. My best advise is to get it authenticated before purchase. 



Piadyrys said:


> May I ask for the details please so I can be careful on my next purchase. Appreciate your help.


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Thanks Much! What a relief to know that. I wonder why isn't the color stated in the color chart! On top of that, the hardware looks special too. Wonder if it's special or limited edition, or just missed out ........


I guess we have to remember that the charts aren't always complete, I've seen colours missed in other years. Isn't that the new gunmetal HW?


----------



## FridaRosendal

Hi,

I recently bought this Balenciaga City bag but I'm now questioning it's authenticity. The rivets doesn't look similar to the ones on my other Balenciaga bags and the metal plate looks odd - perhaps it's just very old? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## shibumiflowers

Hello, 
Please help with this authentication.

Item name: 
*BALENCIAGA Handbag Classic First 2 Way Shoulder Bag 103208 Authentic 3873106*
Item number:  473223348
Seller ID: gallery_rare
Link: https://m.bonanza.com/listings/BALE...oulder-Bag-103208-Authentic-3873106/473223348

I also would appreciate any info on the season/year if f you can tell.  Thank you so much.
*
*


----------



## songes

Hi everyone! Trying desperately to expand my modest collection and have had my eyes on this Balenciaga City for a while. The seller seems to be reliable but got offended when I requested additional photos (rivet, hardware etc) and indirectly questioned her immaculate reputation. This is the first time I am experiencing such lack of cooperation, but I guess Balenciaga lovers can be a bit eccentric  We live in the same city so I will be picking up the bag and (hopefully) will be able to inspect it before parting with my money, but possibly these pictures alone already raise some doubts? Thank you!


----------



## LostInBal

songes said:


> Hi everyone! Trying desperately to expand my modest collection and have had my eyes on this Balenciaga City for a while. The seller seems to be reliable but got offended when I requested additional photos (rivet, hardware etc) and indirectly questioned her immaculate reputation. This is the first time I am experiencing such lack of cooperation, but I guess Balenciaga lovers can be a bit eccentric  We live in the same city so I will be picking up the bag and (hopefully) will be able to inspect it before parting with my money, but possibly these pictures alone already raise some doubts? Thank you!
> View attachment 3782637
> View attachment 3782638
> 
> View attachment 3782639
> View attachment 3782647


This is fake.


----------



## Violet123

Appreciate your help. It's giant brass hardware as stated on the website. However I am still a bit worried about the color, not sure if I should return at this stage : (


peacebabe said:


> Thanks Much! What a relief to know that. I wonder why isn't the color stated in the color chart! On top of that, the hardware looks special too. Wonder if it's special or limited edition, or just missed out ........


----------



## songes

aalinne_72 said:


> This is fake.


Wow, thank you so much. I almost bought it.


----------



## Violet123

muchstuff said:


> I guess we have to remember that the charts aren't always complete, I've seen colours missed in other years. Isn't that the new gunmetal HW?


Thank you for the info, still a bit weird as in the tag suggest it's a 2016FW bag, yes I think this is the gunmetal/aged brass HW


----------



## Trisha A

Hi, 

help in authenticating...

item name: balenciaga mini city in poppy red 

item number: 300295 6565 H 527276

seller ID: http://www.ebay.com/usr/zaithwsomanj_0?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-owned-B...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## muchstuff

Violet123 said:


> Thank you for the info, still a bit weird as in the tag suggest it's a 2016FW bag, yes I think this is the gunmetal/aged brass HW


The tag is for a F/W 2016. The poster who called it S/S 2017 wrote the post in Dec 2016. I'm assuming she thought it was a S/S 17 when it was actually that current season's (F/W 2016) bag.


----------



## FridaRosendal

Item Name: Balenciaga City Bag
Item Number: 272785045791
Seller ID: lydo_emm
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...6&sd=152637793969&_trksid=p5713.c100282.m3503

Is this bag authentic? It has been dyed but I think the metal plate looks too matte.


----------



## Trisha A

muchstuff said:


> The tag is for a F/W 2016. The poster who called it S/S 2017 wrote the post in Dec 2016. I'm assuming she thought it was a S/S 17 when it was actually that current season's (F/W 2016) bag.


is this about my post? im confused.


----------



## muchstuff

Trisha AV said:


> Hi,
> 
> help in authenticating...
> 
> item name: balenciaga mini city in poppy red
> 
> item number: 300295 6565 H 527276
> 
> seller ID: http://www.ebay.com/usr/zaithwsomanj_0?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> 
> link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-owned-Balenciaga-Mini-City-Bag-in-Poppy-Red/253070795493?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649



Not speaking to authentication but do be aware that this is what was called a "rubberized" bag. The studs are rubber-coated and there are posts where the people who have purchased a rubberized bag say the leather feels coated as well. You might want to read this thread if you were unaware of this:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-my-bag-feels-weird.932865/page-2#post-29765198


----------



## muchstuff

Trisha AV said:


> is this about my post? im confused.


No this is for violet123.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Trisha A

muchstuff said:


> Not speaking to authentication but do be aware that this is what was called a "rubberized" bag. The studs are rubber-coated and there are posts where the people who have purchased a rubberized bag say the leather feels coated as well. You might want to read this thread if you were unaware of this:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-my-bag-feels-weird.932865/page-2#post-29765198


thanks. i just need help in authenticating...


----------



## muchstuff

Trisha AV said:


> thanks. i just need help in authenticating...


Sorry, didn't mean to offend .


----------



## Trisha A

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to offend .


no problem...


----------



## LostInBal

FridaRosendal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently bought this Balenciaga City bag but I'm now questioning it's authenticity. The rivets doesn't look similar to the ones on my other Balenciaga bags and the metal plate looks odd - perhaps it's just very old? Any help is appreciated!


Authentic 20044 Light Turquoise City


----------



## FridaRosendal

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic 20044 Light Turquoise City



Thanks for the help!


----------



## Violet123

muchstuff said:


> The tag is for a F/W 2016. The poster who called it S/S 2017 wrote the post in Dec 2016. I'm assuming she thought it was a S/S 17 when it was actually that current season's (F/W 2016) bag.


Yea it does make sense. So other than the color do you think mine is a authentic bal bag?


----------



## LostInBal

FridaRosendal said:


> Thanks for the help!


Sorry, I meant 2004!


----------



## babibarbie

Hi! Please anyone can see if this is not a fake one? Looks authentic but the price made me think 2x! TIA
Item name : balenciaga classic city 
Item number: 05387 E115748
Seller ID: waxpoetic81
Site: https://www.ebay.com/itm/182689031473


----------



## RufikPufik

Hi, is this real? Thanks much in advance.


----------



## RufikPufik

And this one.


----------



## ClassiestBroad

Can someone shed some light on this bag? Looks like a Cherche but I can't find anything similar. Zipper is Lampo and the back looks right, but the front I'm not too sure about. Serial number is also hard to pinpoint. Thank you!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Question about the colour Red Lipstick: Can a City in Red Lipstick be either an F (spring/summer 2015) or an E (fall/winter 2015)? I've searched and searched on the forum but so far only find references to E. I'm itching to buy a brand new I've found but the metal tag has an F and as it's not sold by Balenciaga themselves (sold out) but a smaller retailer I wanted to make sure about this. The store told me the "colour number according to manufacturer is 965". They also told me that they checked one particular Red lipstick bag so they have more  it seems. The whole metal tag on this bag read: BALENCIAGA PARIS N ° 01615 F115748

Thank you lovelies! 

Adding the only pics I have available right now. I know and I apologise that so many details are missing but if you don't find anything glaringly off in these pics I'll probably go ahead and buy because as it's from a store I have the option to return it. I'll post more detailed pics if I buy it and just return the bag should you not find it to be authentic.


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Question about the colour Red Lipstick: Can a City in Red Lipstick be either an F (spring/summer 2015) or an E (fall/winter 2015)? I've searched and searched on the forum but so far only find references to E. I'm itching to buy a brand new I've found but the metal tag has an F and as it's not sold by Balenciaga themselves (sold out) but a smaller retailer I wanted to make sure about this. The store told me the "colour number according to manufacturer is 965". They also told me that they checked one particular Red lipstick bag so they have more  it seems. The whole metal tag on this bag read: BALENCIAGA PARIS N ° 01615 F115748
> 
> Thank you lovelies!
> 
> Adding the only pics I have available right now. I know and I apologise that so many details are missing but if you don't find anything glaringly off in these pics I'll probably go ahead and buy because as it's from a store I have the option to return it. I'll post more detailed pics if I buy it and just return the bag should you not find it to be authentic.
> View attachment 3783956
> 
> View attachment 3783957
> 
> View attachment 3783959
> 
> View attachment 3783961
> 
> View attachment 3783962



I can't find anything either. I did find a post where CeeJay mentions it as a F/W colour and if you read her post it sounds like the colour is new to that season, not like a repeat of the previous season. Could this be a S/S 2015 coquelicot? The lighting is so hot I can't say for sure what red it is!

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/2015-fall-winter-colors-main-collection.909892/


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> I can't find anything either. I did find a post where CeeJay mentions it as a F/W colour and if you read her post it sounds like the colour is new to that season, not like a repeat of the previous season. Could this be a S/S 2015 coquelicot? The lighting is so hot I can't say for sure what red it is!
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/2015-fall-winter-colors-main-collection.909892/


Wow, I didn't even consider that the bag could be another red! Was so sure it was Lipstick as it looks like a darker red in the pics. Which as you say are pretty "hotly" lighted  You are probably right, muchstuff. 

The thing is though that Rouge / Red Lipstick isn't listed anywhere on the Bal colour reference threads for 2015, for any of the seasons. I know Iamminda discussed this before. I'll have to look up those posts again. 

Thank you, muchstuff!


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Wow, I didn't even consider that the bag could be another red! Was so sure it was Lipstick as it looks like a darker red in the pics. Which as you say are pretty "hotly" lighted  You are probably right, muchstuff.
> 
> The thing is though that Rouge / Red Lipstick isn't listed anywhere on the Bal colour reference threads for 2015, for any of the seasons. I know Iamminda discussed this before. I'll have to look up those posts again.
> 
> Thank you, muchstuff!



I just went through this with another tPFer regarding marron cannelle, another colour that didn't make the charts. But it's a F/W 2015 colour as well. If a colour isn't on the charts but with enough research we can find evidence of it and pinpoint the season/year (and that includes any PF references as well as google researching and checking some of the reputable online sites) I think we can safely say it existed and the charts are incomplete. I wonder if some colours are made for specific markets? So for instance, if you ask at a US store for a list of the pre season/ main season colours one might be omitted because it wasn't sold in the US? Just a thought...


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## YCorbett

Hi! New to Balenciaga, I have no idea what to look for. I like this bag on fashionphile. I hope I'm submitting this request in the right format, apologies in advance if it's not.

Name: Balenciaga Agneau Classic Town Rouge rouge cerise
Site: Fashionphile
link:
http://www.fashionphile.com/balenci...ixbZzl_UMNYp3ZdlO09dO2CAJhsNjbfRoCyIsQAvD_BwE

thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Violet123 said:


> Yea it does make sense. So other than the color do you think mine is a authentic bal bag?


From what I've read of the posts the only thing peacebabe was concerned about was the fact that the colour wasn't on the charts. She didn't mention any other aspects of the bag as an issue.


----------



## EmmaT89

Hi everyone,
Im new to the group and have just recently purchased a classic mini city with giant studs from reebonz. Ive heard mixed reviews about buying from reebons and am worried about the bags authenticity. Is this bag authentic?
The bags tab, zipper (Mine says B or is it meant to say Lampo?) and date code is what concerns me the most.
The bag was stated as brand new but there is a picture i have provided of the bottom of the bag and the leather is weird, it loos like its splitting (pic3). Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you

Item Name: *Balenciaga Giant Silver Mini City*
Item Number: 309544.1000.E.538735
These are my own pictures of the bag.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> I just went through this with another tPFer regarding marron cannelle, another colour that didn't make the charts. But it's a F/W 2015 colour as well. If a colour isn't on the charts but with enough research we can find evidence of it and pinpoint the season/year (and that includes any PF references as well as google researching and checking some of the reputable online sites) I think we can safely say it existed and the charts are incomplete. I wonder if some colours are made for specific markets? So for instance, if you ask at a US store for a list of the pre season/ main season colours one might be omitted because it wasn't sold in the US? Just a thought...


But was Coquelicot made in s/s 2015, F? Just checked the colour charts in the ref forum and yes, Coquelicot was part of the 2015 main collection. And if the main collection for spring is an F, than the bag I'm looking at should be Coquelicot, I guess.


----------



## peacebabe

It will be much easier for us if the color chart is complete!

I didn't know that gunmetal HW was launched again!



muchstuff said:


> I guess we have to remember that the charts aren't always complete, I've seen colours missed in other years. Isn't that the new gunmetal HW?


----------



## peacebabe

Your link is not working



shibumiflowers said:


> Hello,
> Please help with this authentication.
> 
> Item name:
> *BALENCIAGA Handbag Classic First 2 Way Shoulder Bag 103208 Authentic 3873106*
> Item number:  473223348
> Seller ID: gallery_rare
> Link: https://m.bonanza.com/listings/BALE...oulder-Bag-103208-Authentic-3873106/473223348
> 
> I also would appreciate any info on the season/year if f you can tell.  Thank you so much.


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



Trisha AV said:


> Hi,
> 
> help in authenticating...
> 
> item name: balenciaga mini city in poppy red
> 
> item number: 300295 6565 H 527276
> 
> seller ID: http://www.ebay.com/usr/zaithwsomanj_0?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> 
> link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-owned-Balenciaga-Mini-City-Bag-in-Poppy-Red/253070795493?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication





RufikPufik said:


> Hi, is this real? Thanks much in advance.





RufikPufik said:


> And this one.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, im not familiar with this style, but features look fine



ClassiestBroad said:


> Can someone shed some light on this bag? Looks like a Cherche but I can't find anything similar. Zipper is Lampo and the back looks right, but the front I'm not too sure about. Serial number is also hard to pinpoint. Thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



YCorbett said:


> Hi! New to Balenciaga, I have no idea what to look for. I like this bag on fashionphile. I hope I'm submitting this request in the right format, apologies in advance if it's not.
> 
> Name: Balenciaga Agneau Classic Town Rouge rouge cerise
> Site: Fashionphile
> link:
> http://www.fashionphile.com/balenci...ixbZzl_UMNYp3ZdlO09dO2CAJhsNjbfRoCyIsQAvD_BwE
> 
> thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, features are fine. No red flag.

It's common to see "leather joined"



EmmaT89 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Im new to the group and have just recently purchased a classic mini city with giant studs from reebonz. Ive heard mixed reviews about buying from reebons and am worried about the bags authenticity. Is this bag authentic?
> The bags tab, zipper (Mine says B or is it meant to say Lampo?) and date code is what concerns me the most.
> The bag was stated as brand new but there is a picture i have provided of the bottom of the bag and the leather is weird, it loos like its splitting (pic3). Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you
> 
> Item Name: *Balenciaga Giant Silver Mini City*
> Item Number: 309544.1000.E.538735
> These are my own pictures of the bag.


----------



## didee

Hi I purchased this bag not sure if it's real or not . It has some numbers UKD973682


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> It will be much easier for us if the color chart is complete!
> 
> I didn't know that gunmetal HW was launched again!



Fairly recent...
http://www.spottedfashion.com/2016/12/01/balenciaga-giant-12-gunmetal-city-bags-for-fall-2016/


----------



## AndagainSalvage

I am very sorry this is all I can provide for photos. This is a craig's list item. Can you help? I requested more photos from the seller and am waiting on them.

https://images.craigslist.org/00606_70gXffsWpcw_1200x900.jpg

https://images.craigslist.org/00Y0Y_klFAXxub6TP_1200x900.jpg

https://images.craigslist.org/00M0M_78S0FCdzorI_1200x900.jpg

https://images.craigslist.org/00z0z_iv3PVZL2Uc1_1200x900.jpg

https://images.craigslist.org/00Z0Z_1KzW0NzsRw3_1200x900.jpg


----------



## Conni618

AndagainSalvage said:


> I am very sorry this is all I can provide for photos. This is a craig's list item. Can you help? I requested more photos from the seller and am waiting on them.
> 
> https://images.craigslist.org/00606_70gXffsWpcw_1200x900.jpg
> 
> https://images.craigslist.org/00Y0Y_klFAXxub6TP_1200x900.jpg
> 
> https://images.craigslist.org/00M0M_78S0FCdzorI_1200x900.jpg
> 
> https://images.craigslist.org/00z0z_iv3PVZL2Uc1_1200x900.jpg
> 
> https://images.craigslist.org/00Z0Z_1KzW0NzsRw3_1200x900.jpg




I'm sorry, this does not look authentic to me.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ClassiestBroad

peacebabe said:


> Hello, im not familiar with this style, but features look fine


Thank you so much. Nothing seemed off about the quality for sure. I suppose there must not be that many in circulation. It's interesting nonetheless. Thanks again!


----------



## AndagainSalvage

thank you! Can you tell me what looks off about it?


----------



## Conni618

AndagainSalvage said:


> thank you! Can you tell me what looks off about it?




We keep details off the public thread.  Counterfeiters have used it in the past to correct their mistakes.
If it helps, I can say that there are several features that don't match an authentic Balenciaga.


----------



## YCorbett

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag



Thank you so much!


----------



## YCorbett

Hi! Thanks so much for your help authenticating the previous.  If it's not too much trouble, I wanted to double check on the authenticity of these as well. Having trouble deciding which one 

TIA!

Title:  Balenciaga Agneau Classic Velo Black 
Site: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-velo-black-176721

Title: Balenciaga Agneau Giant 12 Gold Town Black
Site: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-gold-town-black-186026

Title: Balenciaga Agneau Giant 21 Rosegold Velo Black
Site: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-rose-gold-velo-black-182463

Title: Balenciaga Agneau Giant 12 Silver Town Coquelicot
Site: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-silver-town-coquelicot-184779


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Hello, sorry i can't help you on this as i can't find such color in the season.
> 
> I hope someone else can help


Update, I've done a bit of looking around and bleu rivage is shown for F/W 2016 on HG bags, Italist, Spotted Fashion. I've been in touch with one of the mods regarding adding it to the list.


----------



## Violet123

muchstuff said:


> Update, I've done a bit of looking around and bleu rivage is shown for F/W 2016 on HG bags, Italist, Spotted Fashion. I've been in touch with one of the mods regarding adding it to the list.


Thank you, I saw the same style and color on spottedfashion yesterday, wow it took some time! Appreciate you help on this: )


----------



## muchstuff

Violet123 said:


> Thank you, I saw the same style and color on spottedfashion yesterday, wow it took some time! Appreciate you help on this: )


My pleasure, we're working on updating the colour charts.


----------



## shibumiflowers

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag


Thank you for your reply. Unfortunately, someone else snapped it up    I'll tty again.  Cheers.


----------



## AndagainSalvage

I am very sorry this is all I can provide for photos. This is a craig's list item. Can you help? I requested more photos from the seller and am waiting on them.

https://images.craigslist.org/00606_70gXffsWpcw_1200x900.jpg

https://images.craigslist.org/00Y0Y_klFAXxub6TP_1200x900.jpg

https://images.craigslist.org/00M0M_78S0FCdzorI_1200x900.jpg

https://images.craigslist.org/00z0z_iv3PVZL2Uc1_1200x900.jpg

https://images.craigslist.org/00Z0Z_1KzW0NzsRw3_1200x900.jpg


Conni618 said:


> We keep details off the public thread.  Counterfeiters have used it in the past to correct their mistakes.
> If it helps, I can say that there are several features that don't match an authentic Balenciaga.



Thank you again! I almost went to pick this up today. Glad I asked before hand. Once I asked the seller for more photos and told her I am asking for authentication online, she replied saying she is not selling the purse anymore. You really saved me from spending that money. I gratefully appreciate!!


----------



## mranda

Hi I am hoping you can help me authenticate this Balenciaga bag from Poshmark. Thank you!

Item: Balenciaga City Bag
Seller: 5starluxury
Site: Poshmark


----------



## mranda

Never mind, it already sold.


----------



## muchstuff

mranda said:


> Never mind, it already sold.


It's not authentic.


----------



## mranda

Whew! Thanks for letting me know!! I was kicking myself thinking I missed a really great deal!! Thank you so much


----------



## muchstuff

mranda said:


> Whew! Thanks for letting me know!! I was kicking myself thinking I missed a really great deal!! Thank you so much


Hopefully the buyer authenticates here


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Violet123

Violet123 said:


> Thank you, I saw the same style and color on spottedfashion yesterday, wow it took some time! Appreciate you help on this: )



The bag looks okay? I'm actually not sure about how the leather are joint it's not stitched in like the other one I have.


----------



## EmmaT89

peacebabe said:


> Hello, features are fine. No red flag.
> 
> It's common to see "leather joined"


Thank you @peacebabe


----------



## RufikPufik

Please authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance.
http://m.ebay.com/itm/122620005918?...18&_trksid=p2481888.c100847.m3607&_mwBanner=1


----------



## Conni618

Violet123 said:


> The bag looks okay? I'm actually not sure about how the leather are joint it's not stitched in like the other one I have.
> 
> View attachment 3785482




If you are referring to the leather edge lifting a bit, it is normal.


----------



## Conni618

RufikPufik said:


> Please authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance.
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/122620005918?...18&_trksid=p2481888.c100847.m3607&_mwBanner=1



This is actually a GH City.   Please ask the seller for photos necessary to authenticate.  You can find examples here:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## RufikPufik

Conni618 said:


> This is actually a GH City.   Please ask the seller for photos necessary to authenticate.  You can find examples here:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


Thank you, I asked for more pics and will post a link again once she posts them on Ebay.


----------



## RufikPufik

How about these two? I am really itching to purchase one after so many years of lusting after them  
https://www.materialworld.co/shop/p...k-leather-classic-first-satchel-handbag-4289/

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-BALENC...643951?hash=item25da807e2f:g:6ycAAOSw~e5ZXVLk


----------



## Conni618

RufikPufik said:


> How about these two? I am really itching to purchase one after so many years of lusting after them
> https://www.materialworld.co/shop/p...k-leather-classic-first-satchel-handbag-4289/
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-BALENC...643951?hash=item25da807e2f:g:6ycAAOSw~e5ZXVLk



The pink First is probably fine.  Always best to check shape of bale at good angle. 
The Blue Nuage looks authentic to me.


----------



## RufikPufik

Conni618 said:


> The pink First is probably fine.  Always best to check shape of bale at good angle.
> The Blue Nuage looks authentic to me.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Magayon_ako

Hi, need help authenticating for a friend who wants to buy this bag .... unfortunately, these are the only relevant photos posted by the seller. Any help will be very much appreciated. TIA!


----------



## Ashybethy

Would someone please help figure out if this is a fake or not?!?!?!?


----------



## YCorbett

Hi! Would someone mind taking a look at this for me real quick? I've finally narrowed it down and I'm going to buy this one unless it has any red flags. Let me know! Thanks so much in advance!

Title: Balenciaga Giant 12 Rose Gold Town Black 181835
Site: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-rose-gold-town-black-181835


----------



## Conni618

Magayon_ako said:


> Hi, need help authenticating for a friend who wants to buy this bag .... unfortunately, these are the only relevant photos posted by the seller. Any help will be very much appreciated. TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3785869
> View attachment 3785870
> View attachment 3785871
> View attachment 3785872



Would need to see a close, clear photo of a rivet to authenticate.  What is photographed looks good.


----------



## Conni618

Ashybethy said:


> Would someone please help figure out if this is a fake or not?!?!?!?



Authentication features are obscured, but even so, this looks very fake to me.  Sorry.


----------



## Conni618

YCorbett said:


> Hi! Would someone mind taking a look at this for me real quick? I've finally narrowed it down and I'm going to buy this one unless it has any red flags. Let me know! Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> Title: Balenciaga Giant 12 Rose Gold Town Black 181835
> Site: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-rose-gold-town-black-181835




I can't see the bales well enough to be 100% certain, but all else looks good.  Fashionphile is reputable, and usually on top of authenticity.   I'd be comfortable purchasing this one.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## YCorbett

Conni618 said:


> I can't see the bales well enough to be 100% certain, but all else looks good.  Fashionphile is reputable, and usually on top of authenticity.   I'd be comfortable purchasing this one.



Thanks so much! Appreciate it and the fast response. That's good to know about fashionphile bc they have a lot of bbags and some good deals. They also post lots of pics (unlike the real real) which makes me more comfortable buying. Thanks again!


----------



## Magayon_ako

Conni618 said:


> Would need to see a close, clear photo of a rivet to authenticate.  What is photographed looks good.



Thank you Conni618 ... will ask seller for that foto


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks Much !! You are always so resourceful 



muchstuff said:


> Fairly recent...
> http://www.spottedfashion.com/2016/12/01/balenciaga-giant-12-gunmetal-city-bags-for-fall-2016/


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you Much ! 



muchstuff said:


> Update, I've done a bit of looking around and bleu rivage is shown for F/W 2016 on HG bags, Italist, Spotted Fashion. I've been in touch with one of the mods regarding adding it to the list.


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Thank you Much !


----------



## babibarbie

I got this baby on ebay! Pls someone can tell me if is fake or not? TIA


----------



## babibarbie

Here the pics! Balenciaga city


----------



## FridaRosendal

Hi, is this authentic? Supposedly from 2006.

Item Name: Balenciaga Black City Bag
Item Number: 232437069202
Seller ID: kateg7903
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055359.m2763.l2649


----------



## heartyshei

Hello @peacebabe, please kindly help authenticate this bag. Planning to buy this within the week. Thank you.

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/city-of-toronto/authentic-balenciaga-city-bag/1287531811


----------



## LostInBal

FridaRosendal said:


> Hi, is this authentic? Supposedly from 2006.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Black City Bag
> Item Number: 232437069202
> Seller ID: kateg7903
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga-Black-City-Bag/232437069202?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055359.m2763.l2649


This is fake, an awful one..


----------



## heartyshei

aalinne_72 said:


> This is fake, an awful one..


Hi @aaline, can you also please authenticate the one I just posted?
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/city-of-toronto/authentic-balenciaga-city-bag/1287531811


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



heartyshei said:


> Hello @peacebabe, please kindly help authenticate this bag. Planning to buy this within the week. Thank you.
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/city-of-toronto/authentic-balenciaga-city-bag/1287531811


----------



## Helgayoung

Hi, I got this pre ownend City bag. Unfortunately the strap has gone missing so the owner made me a good deal on the bag. But now I am starting to have doubts and think the hardwear is off. Could you please authenicate this bag for me? Thank you in advanced


----------



## annietang92

Hi all, 

Please help me authenticate this Balenciaga city on ebay 

Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Classic City Agneau Bag Black
Item Number: 222604214037
Seller ID: zidanefangfang
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-Classic-City-Agneau-Bag-Black/222604214037


----------



## heartyshei

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag


Thank you Peacebabe!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic. File for refund soon



Helgayoung said:


> Hi, I got this pre ownend City bag. Unfortunately the strap has gone missing so the owner made me a good deal on the bag. But now I am starting to have doubts and think the hardwear is off. Could you please authenicate this bag for me? Thank you in advanced


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication.

By the way, it's a Part Time, not City



annietang92 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Balenciaga city on ebay
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Classic City Agneau Bag Black
> Item Number: 222604214037
> Seller ID: zidanefangfang
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-Classic-City-Agneau-Bag-Black/222604214037


----------



## Helgayoung

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it's non authentic. File for refund soon


That's sad to hear  . But thank you for having a look at it and your quick response Peacebabe! I will try to return it today. Kind regards!


----------



## annietang92

peacebabe said:


> Hello, click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication.
> 
> By the way, it's a Part Time, not City



Here are the detailed photos! Unfortunately, the seller misunderstood the meaning of the underside of the zipper, but could you authenticate based on everything except that bit?

Thanks!!


----------



## Cynthia_Song

Hi, @peacebabe
could you help me to authenticate it? Its color is Rouge Safran. Thanks a lot!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, i cant help without seeing the rivet & back of zipper. Please only post the features as same as my undersigned link



annietang92 said:


> Here are the detailed photos! Unfortunately, the seller misunderstood the meaning of the underside of the zipper, but could you authenticate based on everything except that bit?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 3790799
> View attachment 3790800
> View attachment 3790802
> View attachment 3790805
> View attachment 3790807
> View attachment 3790808
> View attachment 3790810
> View attachment 3790811
> View attachment 3790812
> View attachment 3790813


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



Cynthia_Song said:


> Hi, @peacebabe
> could you help me to authenticate it? Its color is Rouge Safran. Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3790859
> View attachment 3790860
> View attachment 3790861
> View attachment 3790862
> View attachment 3790863
> View attachment 3790864
> View attachment 3790865
> View attachment 3790866


----------



## Pink_addict

Hi can anyone help to authenticate this bag?
Does the stamp on the leather tag now is printed?
Thank you


----------



## nataliekatem

Hiya, please could someone authenticate this for me? Potentially my first Bal!!!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-B...140946?hash=item4d60c71292:g:nkkAAOSwC9VZicMR


----------



## Isabel_Pan

Hi please may you authenticate this coin pouch? Thank you ever so much in advance. Kind regards

-Item Name: Balenciaga motocross classic coin purse
-Item Number: # BAL46034
-Seller ID: The Realreal
-Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...ets/balenciaga-motocross-classic-coin-pouch-8


----------



## Lilacgal

Is this bag for real?.  Please authenticate, TIA.

Item Name: RARE AUTHENTIC 2005 Black Chèvre Leather City Excellent Condition Holy Grail
Item Number:152658561654
Seller ID: appple
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-AUTHEN...561654?hash=item238b28ca76:g:F9MAAOSwV0RZjL9P


----------



## LaurenLucille

Hi, Bal Girls. I haven't been here in a while (apologies!) but I really need help.

I just received an A metal tag Metallic Pewter City from fashionphile (purchased from their site, not on eBay) and it doesn't have the pewter leather inside the front exterior pocket. I've never seen a First or City without the leather inside the pocket. They also listed it as "2005" and "agneau" leather. I bought it knowing it needed to be restored, but now I'm really worried about the discrepancies with the pocket and the year/tag letter.

I've looked at several authentication articles on the internet and I can't find anything that says it's okay NOT to have leather in the front pocket. Also, A tags are supposed to be S/S 2005, but per the color charts, Metallic Pewter is from either Holiday 2004 or Holiday 2005, so I'm wondering about that issue too. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## LaurenLucille

Referencing my post above - I just took photos of this Pewter City next to my Pewter First and am now more worried about the City. 

1. The First has the leather inside the pocket, the City does not.
2. On the underside of the handles, the First has rivets that have the two "cuts" on the sides, but the City has solid rivets, no cuts at all.


----------



## PK121

Hi @peacebabe,
Could you please kindly help me to authenticate this classic mini city gold hardware. Many thanks indeed.


----------



## Lasmico

Hello! Could you please authenticate this bag? Also what color is supossed to be? TIA
Item Name: Balenciaga city
Item Number: 382181784225
Seller ID:  forbes-frazer 
Link: http://www.ebay.es/itm/Balenciaga-City-bag-/382181784225?hash=item58fbcf3aa1:g:4hIAAOSw~e5ZUMmC


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## gal2011

Hi ladies, can please help me to authentic my balanciaga metallic city edge as this my 1st bal bag.


----------



## gal2011

I cant seems to upload my pictures. Im worried coz the numbering of the leather tag card and card is different. Tag is 390154.4260.B.002123 and card is 2017 1 390154 AQ41N 3270. Ive read online that alphabet B meaning manufactured in 2004 but card reads 2017? Please help me as im freaked out


----------



## gal2011




----------



## gal2011

Hi ladies please help me to authentic....many thanks!!!


----------



## muchstuff

LaurenLucille said:


> View attachment 3792053
> View attachment 3792052
> View attachment 3792051
> View attachment 3792050
> View attachment 3792049
> View attachment 3792048
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Referencing my post above - I just took photos of this Pewter City next to my Pewter First and am now more worried about the City.
> 
> 1. The First has the leather inside the pocket, the City does not.
> 2. On the underside of the handles, the First has rivets that have the two "cuts" on the sides, but the City has solid rivets, no cuts at all.



A couple of quick comments, as the authenticators haven't been online yet.The leather inside the front pocket started F/W 2005. Your City is a S/S 2005 so it makes sense that there's no leather. I'm guessing your First is the holiday 2005 collection as it has the leather?  S/S 2005 was the first season that the notches were cut into the rivets and it was inconsistent that season, you can find both notched and un-notched rivets.
Re: the season/year for your City. I've found a post on the "metallic family-pics only" thread that states the holiday 2004 collection was tagged as S/S 2005. See attached, look at post #15:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/metallic-family-pics-only.140425/

I'm guessing that they made an error regarding agneau vs. chevre. A lot of the descriptions are cut and paste with some changes made to them so maybe they just missed changing the leather type...it wouldn't be the first time a bag was incorrectly described as the wrong type of leather.

Hope this helps, I don't think you have anything to worry about .


----------



## LaurenLucille

Thank you, muchstuff. Very nice of you to share your knowledge. From the color chart by year I thought both bags were the same season (the 2005 holiday pewter seems darker than the 2004). So I guess I have a bag from each season and the City is authentic? Thank you - now to find someone to restore it. Really appreciate your help.


----------



## erikasque

Hi experts!
I've had my eye on this Bal bag (I believe it's Motorcross), and I've never seen this color before. I would love to have you authenticate it if you have a chance!
Item: BALENCIAGA MOTOCROSS CLASSIC CITY BAG Medium - RARE Rose Color
Item number: 2820097960-1669
Seller: delilahscloset
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-MOTOCROSS-CLASSIC-CITY-BAG-Medium-RARE-Rose-Color-Great-Condition/162598960765?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Thank you in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

LaurenLucille said:


> Thank you, muchstuff. Very nice of you to share your knowledge. From the color chart by year I thought both bags were the same season (the 2005 holiday pewter seems darker than the 2004). So I guess I have a bag from each season and the City is authentic? Thank you - now to find someone to restore it. Really appreciate your help.


What does the interior tag on the First say? Can you post a pic?


----------



## LaurenLucille

muchstuff said:


> What does the interior tag on the First say? Can you post a pic?



Hi again... it's really difficult to photograph metallic leather! I'm attaching one with light and one without. I have the paper tag somewhere in this house... just can't find it! Are you concerned about the First? I hope not, it's one of my favourite bags. Thank you for your help again, I really appreciate it.


----------



## muchstuff

LaurenLucille said:


> View attachment 3793011
> View attachment 3793010
> 
> 
> Hi again... it's really difficult to photograph metallic leather! I'm attaching one with light and one without. I have the paper tag somewhere in this house... just can't find it! Are you concerned about the First? I hope not, it's one of my favourite bags. Thank you for your help again, I really appreciate it.


No, just curious. It was the tag front, I was wondering what season the silver tag showed.


----------



## lavanya

H











Hello ladies, need some help with this. 

Part time GSH

Thks in advance!


----------



## AndagainSalvage

Hello! This is a current eBay auction. Can anyone tell if this is real or not? I think it's so pretty. Thank you for your attention and help.

Item Name:  BALENCIAGA City Perforated Motorcross Handbag -- LAST CHANCE!!
Item Number: 322648530199
Seller ID: fichureo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-City-Perforated-Motorcross-Handbag-LAST-CHANCE-/322648530199?


----------



## goldfish19

Hello! Kindly authenticate this Balenciaga small city:

http://m.ebay.com/itm/322648568128

Item name: Balenciaga  classic gold city small

Seller: viivii88

Item number: 322648568128

Thank you very much!! [emoji846]


----------



## gal2011

Hi ladies need your help to authentic this bag badly.

Item name: Balenciaga Metallic Edge City
Item number: 390154.4260.B.002123
Its my very first bal bag and hope its authentic. Im sure you guys know where i bought it from based on the tag. Please help ladies....many thanks in advance..


----------



## gal2011

Hope the pictures is clear enough...


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Nat_CAN

Hi
Can you please help me authenticate this Balenciaga Hip bag?

Item Name: Balenciaga Hip Purse Violet
Seller ID: joralemon
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...sh=item25dd1500ee:g:XdUAAOSwSdFZfI2u#shpCntId

Thanks! :- )


----------



## Jira

Nat_CAN said:


> Hi
> Can you please help me authenticate this Balenciaga Hip bag?
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Hip Purse Violet
> Seller ID: joralemon
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...sh=item25dd1500ee:g:XdUAAOSwSdFZfI2u#shpCntId
> 
> Thanks! :- )



Authentic.


----------



## Jira

AndagainSalvage said:


> Hello! This is a current eBay auction. Can anyone tell if this is real or not? I think it's so pretty. Thank you for your attention and help.
> 
> Item Name:  BALENCIAGA City Perforated Motorcross Handbag -- LAST CHANCE!!
> Item Number: 322648530199
> Seller ID: fichureo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-City-Perforated-Motorcross-Handbag-LAST-CHANCE-/322648530199?



Looks fine so far, need pics of the rivet, bale, and a larger pic of the Lampo zipperhead.


----------



## Jira

lavanya said:


> H
> 
> View attachment 3793248
> View attachment 3793249
> View attachment 3793250
> View attachment 3793251
> View attachment 3793252
> View attachment 3793254
> View attachment 3793255
> View attachment 3793256
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, need some help with this.
> 
> Part time GSH
> 
> Thks in advance!



Authentic.


----------



## Jira

gal2011 said:


> Hi ladies need your help to authentic this bag badly.
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Metallic Edge City
> Item number: 390154.4260.B.002123
> Its my very first bal bag and hope its authentic. Im sure you guys know where i bought it from based on the tag. Please help ladies....many thanks in advance..



Not ignoring you, I haven't seen these 2017 Bbags in person yet so please wait for another authenticator to respond.


----------



## Jira

Isabel_Pan said:


> View attachment 3791353
> View attachment 3791354
> View attachment 3791355
> View attachment 3791356
> View attachment 3791357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi please may you authenticate this coin pouch? Thank you ever so much in advance. Kind regards
> 
> -Item Name: Balenciaga motocross classic coin purse
> -Item Number: # BAL46034
> -Seller ID: The Realreal
> -Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...ets/balenciaga-motocross-classic-coin-pouch-8



Authentic Coin Purse.


----------



## Jira

Lilacgal said:


> Is this bag for real?.  Please authenticate, TIA.
> 
> Item Name: RARE AUTHENTIC 2005 Black Chèvre Leather City Excellent Condition Holy Grail
> Item Number:152658561654
> Seller ID: appple
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-AUTHEN...561654?hash=item238b28ca76:g:F9MAAOSwV0RZjL9P



Authentic oldie. FYI it's from Spring/Summer 2005.


----------



## Shabolly

Hi guys! I'm pretty sure this little beauty is authentic, specially when I compare it to the 2 fakes I recently received. Could you please confirm? Purchases on Mercari. Thank you!

Name: I believe this this called the Balenciaga Cyclamen with gold rose hardware.

Item #: none

Seller: Musgrave26 on Mercari

Link: can't link from the Mercari App sorry!


----------



## lavanya

Jira said:


> Authentic.


Thks Jira! appreciate your help! i was thrown off by the studs at the bottom of the bag!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

Dear authenticators,
I would be most grateful if you could help have a look at this bag. I honestly do not know the correct name of the bag. Have never come across this style. Thank you. 

*Item Name:* Balenciaga Limited Edition City Black Bag Tote Regular Hardware (name is as per listing)
*Item Number:* 332338038945
*Seller ID:* caryer719720_6
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm//332338038945


----------



## PK121

Hi authenticators,
Could you please kindly help me to authenticate my Balenciaga classic mini city gold hardware. Many thanks indeed.
*Item Name:* Balenciaga Classic Mini City Gold Hardware
*Item Number:* 300295.1000.A.1669


----------



## Pinkie*

Hi, i got this one from coworker, can You please have a Look. Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



Shabolly said:


> View attachment 3794740
> View attachment 3794741
> View attachment 3794743
> View attachment 3794744
> View attachment 3794745
> View attachment 3794746
> View attachment 3794747
> View attachment 3794748
> View attachment 3794749
> View attachment 3794751
> 
> Hi guys! I'm pretty sure this little beauty is authentic, specially when I compare it to the 2 fakes I recently received. Could you please confirm? Purchases on Mercari. Thank you!
> 
> Name: I believe this this called the Balenciaga Cyclamen with gold rose hardware.
> 
> Item #: none
> 
> Seller: Musgrave26 on Mercari
> 
> Link: can't link from the Mercari App sorry!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, pls click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Make sure photos of features are clearly visible



Shimmerstars88 said:


> Dear authenticators,
> I would be most grateful if you could help have a look at this bag. I honestly do not know the correct name of the bag. Have never come across this style. Thank you.
> 
> *Item Name:* Balenciaga Limited Edition City Black Bag Tote Regular Hardware (name is as per listing)
> *Item Number:* 332338038945
> *Seller ID:* caryer719720_6
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm//332338038945


----------



## peacebabe

The back of the tag should have one one line of wordings after "MADE IN ITALY" .. Please show it



PK121 said:


> Hi authenticators,
> Could you please kindly help me to authenticate my Balenciaga classic mini city gold hardware. Many thanks indeed.
> *Item Name:* Balenciaga Classic Mini City Gold Hardware
> *Item Number:* 300295.1000.A.1669
> View attachment 3795166
> 
> View attachment 3795167
> 
> View attachment 3795168
> 
> View attachment 3795170
> 
> View attachment 3795171
> View attachment 3795172
> 
> View attachment 3795173
> 
> View attachment 3795174
> 
> View attachment 3795175
> View attachment 3795176


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



Pinkie* said:


> Hi, i got this one from coworker, can You please have a Look. Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Pinkie*

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag


Thank you very much


----------



## PK121

peacebabe said:


> The back of the tag should have one one line of wordings after "MADE IN ITALY" .. Please show it


Hi peacebabe,
Thanks for your reply. If you mean the wordings "Fabrique en Italie" below "Made In Italy" on the back of tag, this bag has no "Fabrique en Italie" wording. However I did call Balenciaga shop in my country, they told me that the newer bags recently has only the wording "Made In Italy" on the back of tag.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, yes, that was what i meant. Unfortunately, i have no chance to see any F/W 2017 bag yet, that was why was not aware of those wordings has been taken out.

The rest of the features are fine. Since you had personally verify with Balenciaga Boutique about that particular feature, it's not an issue then.

Thank you for sharing the information here 



PK121 said:


> Hi peacebabe,
> Thanks for your reply. If you mean the wordings "Fabrique en Italie" below "Made In Italy" on the back of tag, this bag has no "Fabrique en Italie" wording. However I did call Balenciaga shop in my country, they told me that the newer bags recently has only the wording "Made In Italy" on the back of tag.


----------



## Pinkie*

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag


Hi sorry to bother again but I have found some things which worry me a little. Does the zipper has dollar sign, on my 2010 city bought from store there isn't one. Also on the rest of pictures it looks like they are wrongly made, I do not know how to say it better. On the zipper tag it is small hole-gap. Then the stitching is little bit messy.And is it possible that on my city 2010 where is SGH it is written d94jn the same like on this one which has smaller hardware. Everything else looks good, feels good and I don't think so good fake could be made but I notice some differences and would like to check them with professionals


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, there is nothing wrong with the "$" appearing on some of the bags & some not. As for the zipper pull & on the sewing part, i must say that some of the bags are not "perfectly made". I do have some bags like yours about the stitching part. I personally own a Blue Tropical Bal bag too. And yours looks fine to me. 

Please feel free to go for a paid authentication service to have a peace of mind



Pinkie* said:


> Hi sorry to bother again but I have found some things which worry me a little. Does the zipper has dollar sign, on my 2010 city bought from store there isn't one. Also on the rest of pictures it looks like they are wrongly made, I do not know how to say it better. On the zipper tag it is small hole-gap. Then the stitching is little bit messy.And is it possible that on my city 2010 where is SGH it is written d94jn the same like on this one which has smaller hardware. Everything else looks good, feels good and I don't think so good fake could be made but I notice some differences and would like to check them with professionals


----------



## Pinkie*

peacebabe said:


> Hello, there is nothing wrong with the "$" appearing on some of the bags & some not. As for the zipper pull & on the sewing part, i must say that some of the bags are not "perfectly made". I do have some bags like yours about the stitching part. I personally own a Blue Tropical Bal bag too. And yours looks fine to me.
> 
> Please feel free to go for a paid authentication service to have a peace of mind


I believe you thank you very much. I am so afraid especially after reading some experiences here on the purse forum. Can you please advise where I can find this service maybe I will need it for future. And thank you very much for your time.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, the pleasure is mine. I don't know what kind of bad experiences you have read, but i can assured you that the ladies who gave their opinion here in this thread are all big big fans of Balenciaga, who personally own / owned LOTS of Balenciaga bags. Off cos, you need to look through this thread to identify them 

From what i read from this forum, "authenticate for you" seems to be good in Balenciaga 



Pinkie* said:


> I believe you thank you very much. I am so afraid especially after reading some experiences here on the purse forum. Can you please advise where I can find this service maybe I will need it for future. And thank you very much for your time.


----------



## PK121

peacebabe said:


> Hello, yes, that was what i meant. Unfortunately, i have no chance to see any F/W 2017 bag yet, that was why was not aware of those wordings has been taken out.
> 
> The rest of the features are fine. Since you had personally verify with Balenciaga Boutique about that particular feature, it's not an issue then.
> 
> Thank you for sharing the information here


Many thanks for your help.


----------



## Pinkie*

peacebabe said:


> Hello, the pleasure is mine. I don't know what kind of bad experiences you have read, but i can assured you that the ladies who gave their opinion here in this thread are all big big fans of Balenciaga, who personally own / owned LOTS of Balenciaga bags. Off cos, you need to look through this thread to identify them
> 
> From what i read from this forum, "authenticate for you" seems to be good in Balenciaga


That is the reason why I believe you. My problem is my English, and I know sometimes I sound strange. I was thinking on bad experiences when buying preowned. I saw yesterday somebody selling bal bag without handles, then a respond from a lady on purse forum. Then many rood people selling fakes and telling they are real...


----------



## Shimmerstars88

*Dear *authenticators, 
I would be most grateful if you could kindly assist in authenticating this envelope clutch! Many thanks in advance.

*Item Name:* Balenciaga Extra Large Envelope With Giant Rose Gold Hardware(name is as per listing)
*Item Number:* N/A
*Seller ID:* sharilynsian
*Link:* https://au.carousell.com/p/authenti...lope-with-giant-rose-gold-hardware-120763830/


----------



## Shimmerstars88

continue on from #5906


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, no worries. Just get the Bal authenticated here before purchasing in the future 



Pinkie* said:


> That is the reason why I believe you. My problem is my English, and I know sometimes I sound strange. I was thinking on bad experiences when buying preowned. I saw yesterday somebody selling bal bag without handles, then a respond from a lady on purse forum. Then many rood people selling fakes and telling they are real...


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please get a closed up photos of the front & back of the tag & post again. Make sure photos are sharp & clear



Shimmerstars88 said:


> *Dear *authenticators,
> I would be most grateful if you could kindly assist in authenticating this envelope clutch! Many thanks in advance.
> 
> *Item Name:* Balenciaga Extra Large Envelope With Giant Rose Gold Hardware(name is as per listing)
> *Item Number:* N/A
> *Seller ID:* sharilynsian
> *Link:* https://au.carousell.com/p/authenti...lope-with-giant-rose-gold-hardware-120763830/
> View attachment 3796128
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796130
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796131
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796133
> 
> View attachment 3796134
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796135
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796136
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796137
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796138
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796140


----------



## Shimmerstars88

peacebabe said:


> Hello, please get a closed up photos of the front & back of the tag & post again. Make sure photos are sharp & clear



Hi peacebabe, 
thank you so much for your super quick reply. I have asked the seller to resupply me with close up photos of the tag, but she has just replied and said that she's just sold the envelope clutch. Drats, missed out.
=(


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it may be a blessing instead as i do see some inconsistency, that was why i asked for those photos to confirm 



Shimmerstars88 said:


> Hi peacebabe,
> thank you so much for your super quick reply. I have asked the seller to resupply me with close up photos of the tag, but she has just replied and said that she's just sold the envelope clutch. Drats, missed out.
> =(


----------



## Nat_CAN

Can you please authenticate this bag?
Item Name : (AUTHENTIC) Balenciaga Motorcross Giant 12 Cross Body Bag
Item Number : 302405300654
Seller ID : Shirley.93
Link : http://m.ebay.com/itm/302405300654?...41115d0aa18f1fc9a2afffd838f|iid:4&_mwBanner=1


----------



## Isabel_Pan

Jira said:


> Authentic Coin Purse.



Phew! Thank you so so much!! Do you know what year, colour or leather it could be?​


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> The back of the tag should have one one line of wordings after "MADE IN ITALY" .. Please show it


Peace I may be wrong but I don't think the F/W 2017 bags do have the second line.


----------



## sydkat75

Could someone please take a look at this bag for me. It didn't come with a strap so I have no pictures of one. Purchased from Fashionphile.


----------



## sydkat75

sydkat75 said:


> Could someone please take a look at this bag for me. It didn't come with a strap so I have no pictures of one. Purchased from Fashionphile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796461
> View attachment 3796462
> View attachment 3796461
> View attachment 3796462
> View attachment 3796463
> View attachment 3796466
> View attachment 3796467



Forgot to say THANK YOU!


----------



## Lilacgal

Jira said:


> Authentic oldie. FYI it's from Spring/Summer 2005.



Thank You so much!!!


----------



## Nat_CAN

Jira said:


> Authentic.


Thanks! :- ).


----------



## peacebabe

Hi Much .... u mean no 3rd line? or no 2nd line which is "MADE IN ITALY" ??



muchstuff said:


> Peace I may be wrong but I don't think the F/W 2017 bags do have the second line.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication




Nat_CAN said:


> Can you please authenticate this bag?
> Item Name : (AUTHENTIC) Balenciaga Motorcross Giant 12 Cross Body Bag
> Item Number : 302405300654
> Seller ID : Shirley.93
> Link : http://m.ebay.com/itm/302405300654?_trkparms=pageci:a5515a76-81c2-11e7-aedc-74dbd1800eef|parentrq:e635b41115d0aa18f1fc9a2afffd838f|iid:4&_mwBanner=1


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



sydkat75 said:


> Could someone please take a look at this bag for me. It didn't come with a strap so I have no pictures of one. Purchased from Fashionphile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796461
> View attachment 3796462
> View attachment 3796461
> View attachment 3796462
> View attachment 3796463
> View attachment 3796466
> View attachment 3796467


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Hi Much .... u mean no 3rd line? or no 2nd line which is "MADE IN ITALY" ??


English only, "fabrique en italie" gone. I've seen it in a couple of F/W 2017 bags (not IRL) and I believe it was the OP that said she checked with her Bal store. So maybe that's one of the changes that'll help when the alphabet turns over again. If that's what they do.


----------



## evilia1210

Hi experts! 
I bought this City bag from Ebay....i think it's real, but I am not an experts....would like to have experts opinion please....pics: http://imgur.com/a/wbvop


----------



## peacebabe

Oh yes..... PK121 confirmed that with the Boutique too. Im glad to know it too. 



muchstuff said:


> English only, "fabrique en italie" gone. I've seen it in a couple of F/W 2017 bags (not IRL) and I believe it was the OP that said she checked with her Bal store. So maybe that's one of the changes that'll help when the alphabet turns over again. If that's what they do.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



evilia1210 said:


> Hi experts!
> I bought this City bag from Ebay....i think it's real, but I am not an experts....would like to have experts opinion please....pics: http://imgur.com/a/wbvop


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## evilia1210

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag


.       Thank you PeaceBabe!


----------



## evilia1210

Sorry PeaceBabe.......one more Q......the last 6 digits serial number....does it refer to a specific City model?


----------



## peacebabe

Do u mean "001013" ?? No ... it's not the model number



evilia1210 said:


> Sorry PeaceBabe.......one more Q......the last 6 digits serial number....does it refer to a specific City model?


----------



## sydkat75

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag


Thank you so much!


----------



## Luv2Live

Hi.  Could someone help me to authenticate this coin purse?
https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenc...MI_vSIsprc1QIVAg1pCh0EggcBEAQYEyABEgJyR_D_BwE


----------



## goldfish19

Hello! Please authenticate this Balenciaga small city:

http://m.ebay.com/itm/322648568128

Item name: Balenciaga  classic gold city small

Seller: viivii88

Item number: 322648568128

Thank you very much!! [emoji846]


----------



## Shimmerstars88

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it may be a blessing instead as i do see some inconsistency, that was why i asked for those photos to confirm



Dear peacebabe,

That is so good to hear!  *phew*, definitely no loss.
Thank you very much for letting me know!  Big big hugs!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

peacebabe said:


> Hello, pls click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Make sure photos of features are clearly visible



Dear peacebabe,

In response to my original listing #5890
Attached are the photos for your reference. Thank you very much.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

Thank you peacebabe!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



Luv2Live said:


> Hi.  Could someone help me to authenticate this coin purse?
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenc...MI_vSIsprc1QIVAg1pCh0EggcBEAQYEyABEgJyR_D_BwE


----------



## peacebabe

Hello goldfish, changing your "taste" now? I remember you seems to like pinkish or light color 

Looks fine. No red flag 



goldfish19 said:


> Hello! Please authenticate this Balenciaga small city:
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/322648568128
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga  classic gold city small
> 
> Seller: viivii88
> 
> Item number: 322648568128
> 
> Thank you very much!! [emoji846]


----------



## peacebabe

Hi dear, this looks fine. No red flag.

And it's my pleasure to be able to help 



Shimmerstars88 said:


> Dear peacebabe,
> 
> In response to my original listing #5890
> Attached are the photos for your reference. Thank you very much.
> View attachment 3797487
> 
> 
> View attachment 3797488
> 
> View attachment 3797489
> 
> View attachment 3797490
> View attachment 3797492
> 
> 
> View attachment 3797493
> 
> 
> View attachment 3797494
> 
> 
> View attachment 3797495
> 
> 
> View attachment 3797496


----------



## Shimmerstars88

peacebabe said:


> Hi dear, this looks fine. No red flag.
> 
> And it's my pleasure to be able to help



Fabulous! Thanks so much peacebabe! 
Unfortunately I JUST missed out on the bid for the bag. 
Oh well, will wait patiently for another gem to pop up.
Thanks again peacebabe. Have a lovely day!


----------



## Shabolly

Thanks honey!



peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag


----------



## goldfish19

peacebabe said:


> Hello goldfish, changing your "taste" now? I remember you seems to like pinkish or light color
> 
> Looks fine. No red flag



I had to sell a pink Balenciaga as it was hard to wear! I was always afraid of soiling the corners and the back and I had to pick clothes which I know won't transfer onto it. But every now and then I am tempted to buy a pink one on eBay but have to convince myself that I won't get much use out of it. 

Thank you for taking a look! [emoji173]️


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Trisha A

hello, need your expert opinion on this velo...and also, will magic eraser work on this handle? 

item name Balenciaga Velo, yellow
item number 235216 7010 J 1669
seller id annapan7
seller link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## azh

Hi, could someone help me to authenticate this bag? 

Item name : Balenciaga Part-Time
Item number : 282009.2525 002123


----------



## Luv2Live

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it's non authentic



Thank you so much!  I almost bought it last night, glad that i didnt!!  Is there anything that stood out that made it not authentic?  Im looking for a coin purse.  Thank you again!!


----------



## Luv2Live

Hi! Could someone help me to authenticate this coin purse?  Thanks!
https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/balenciaga-coin-card-cosmetic-case-20263954/?tref=closet


----------



## lalalena

Hello! I'm wondering if someone might help me authenticate this Velo? There is no strap, but I'm hoping there's enough from the other pics to give an opinion. Something looks a little strange to me, but I'm a newbie, so not super savvy (yet).

Item: Bal Classic Velo, Dark Violet
Listing #: 169056
Item ID: 235216 5160 1669
Seller: Fashionphile
Link to available pics: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-velo-dark-violet-169056

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LaurenLucille

muchstuff said:


> No, just curious. It was the tag front, I was wondering what season the silver tag showed.



Hi, muchstuff!

The First doesn't have a metal tag, only leather. I can take a clearer photo of it when I get home, but the 2005 Holiday Pewter First has a leather tag and has pewter leather on the inside of the front zipped pocket, and the 2004 Holiday Pewter City has a silver/metal tag and no leather on the inside front zipped pocket! Funny.... 

I'll post pics of the City after its restoration. I'm hoping it will be as pretty as the First!


----------



## muchstuff

LaurenLucille said:


> Hi, muchstuff!
> 
> The First doesn't have a metal tag, only leather. I can take a clearer photo of it when I get home, but the 2005 Holiday Pewter First has a leather tag and has pewter leather on the inside of the front zipped pocket, and the 2004 Holiday Pewter City has a silver/metal tag and no leather on the inside front zipped pocket! Funny....
> 
> I'll post pics of the City after its restoration. I'm hoping it will be as pretty as the First!
> 
> View attachment 3798168


Found an interesting tidbit for you...

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/04-05-metallics-color-montage-ii.122745/page-3


----------



## LaurenLucille

Holy cow, you just answered ALL my questions! Good sleuthing... thank you very much.


----------



## muchstuff

LaurenLucille said:


> Holy cow, you just answered ALL my questions! Good sleuthing... thank you very much.


Don'tcha love it when it works out that way?


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication.

As for the magic eraser, im not sure



Trisha AV said:


> hello, need your expert opinion on this velo...and also, will magic eraser work on this handle?
> 
> item name Balenciaga Velo, yellow
> item number 235216 7010 J 1669
> seller id annapan7
> seller link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Bag/142477384734?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



azh said:


> Hi, could someone help me to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item name : Balenciaga Part-Time
> Item number : 282009.2525 002123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3797797
> View attachment 3797798
> View attachment 3797797
> View attachment 3797798


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, the pleasure is mine to help. The tag does't look fine & the zipper pull too



Luv2Live said:


> Thank you so much!  I almost bought it last night, glad that i didnt!!  Is there anything that stood out that made it not authentic?  Im looking for a coin purse.  Thank you again!!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, this looks fine. No red flag. It's a Milky Way coin purse 



Luv2Live said:


> Hi! Could someone help me to authenticate this coin purse?  Thanks!
> https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/balenciaga-coin-card-cosmetic-case-20263954/?tref=closet


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, this item is SOLD. Are u the buyer??



lalalena said:


> Hello! I'm wondering if someone might help me authenticate this Velo? There is no strap, but I'm hoping there's enough from the other pics to give an opinion. Something looks a little strange to me, but I'm a newbie, so not super savvy (yet).
> 
> Item: Bal Classic Velo, Dark Violet
> Listing #: 169056
> Item ID: 235216 5160 1669
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link to available pics: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-velo-dark-violet-169056
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## chanel4evernever

Hi,
I purchased this Balenciaga Raisin Lambskin Leather Day bag from Yoogi's closet for $395. It's my first time purchasing a pre-owned handbag.

Can I get help with authentication?   Do you think I got a good deal or decent or bad?   Thank you! 

Origin: Italy
Condition: Gently Used
Production Year: 2009
Date/Authenticity Code: 140442 213048
Measurements: 12" L x 5" W x 15" H


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## chanel4evernever

more pictures..


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag. 

Over here, we don't comment on the pricing as it's very individual preference. Enjoy your Day!



chanel4evernever said:


> Hi,
> I purchased this Balenciaga Raisin Lambskin Leather Day bag from Yoogi's closet for $395. It's my first time purchasing a pre-owned handbag.
> 
> Can I get help with authentication?   Do you think I got a good deal or decent or bad?   Thank you!
> 
> Origin: Italy
> Condition: Gently Used
> Production Year: 2009
> Date/Authenticity Code: 140442 213048
> Measurements: 12" L x 5" W x 15" H
> 
> View attachment 3798511
> View attachment 3798512
> View attachment 3798513
> View attachment 3798514
> View attachment 3798515
> View attachment 3798516
> View attachment 3798517
> View attachment 3798518
> View attachment 3798519
> View attachment 3798520


----------



## lalalena

peacebabe said:


> Hello, this item is SOLD. Are u the buyer??



Yes, I am the buyer. Did not realize the order of doing things (check here first). Of course, there is a window for return.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, based on the photos, nothing alarming. Just that the back of the tag should have a 3rd line of "MADE IN ITALY". It may be hidden under. You may like to double check with the seller



lalalena said:


> Yes, I am the buyer. Did not realize the order of doing things (check here first). Of course, there is a window for return.


----------



## Vetdk

Dear Purseforum
Can you help me see if this is authentic? I have a suspicion it's not.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga-City-Bag-/172821437778?nma=true&si=cNKxy%2BESFWrwaAe6fh6%2BABlQczQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Thanks in advance


----------



## lalalena

Thank you! The tag is my question mark, for the reason you've mentioned. Just didn't know if there was anything else. I'll be sure to check that/font once it's in my hands. And I'm still not sure I can live without the original strap. We'll see...



peacebabe said:


> Hello, based on the photos, nothing alarming. Just that the back of the tag should have a 3rd line of "MADE IN ITALY". It may be hidden under. You may like to double check with the seller


----------



## azh

Thank you! Appreciate it 


peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag


----------



## DarlingLily

Can someone please authenticate this for me? It is the Balenciaga Arena Classic Zip Traveler backpack in the color Rose (Poudre)


----------



## Conni618

Vetdk said:


> Dear Purseforum
> Can you help me see if this is authentic? I have a suspicion it's not.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga-City-Bag-/172821437778?nma=true&si=cNKxy%2BESFWrwaAe6fh6%2BABlQczQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Thanks in advance


I'm sorry, your suspicion is correct.  This one is not authentic.


----------



## Conni618

DarlingLily said:


> Can someone please authenticate this for me? It is the Balenciaga Arena Classic Zip Traveler backpack in the color Rose (Poudre)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3799153
> View attachment 3799154
> View attachment 3799157


Nothing alarming, but can you please post a closer shot of one of the rivets at the base of the handle?


----------



## DarlingLily

Conni618 said:


> Nothing alarming, but can you please post a closer shot of one of the rivets at the base of the handle?



Of course! And thank you for checking


----------



## bagladyseattle

Name: Metallic Edge mini city
Link: Local consignment store in Seattle

Can you please authenticate this Metallic Edge Mini City for me?  I haven't purchased any Bal bag for the past 5 years so I can't really know the diff.


----------



## DarlingLily

Conni618 said:


> Nothing alarming, but can you please post a closer shot of one of the rivets at the base of the handle?


----------



## Malumbra

Hi Everyone,
I'm pretty sure this is real but just wanted to double check: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ssic-metalic-balenciaga-handbag-4291697.shtml

Thanks!


----------



## senatorsnorlax

Hi can someone authenticate this? It seems real but I just want to make sure

BALENCIAGA City Murier handbag RGGH

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-BA...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Vetdk

Conni618 said:


> I'm sorry, your suspicion is correct.  This one is not authentic.



Thanks.  She kept sending me bad pictures.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, you are right. It's non authentic

Edit: Opps...... pardon me.... Conni had verified it !



Vetdk said:


> Dear Purseforum
> Can you help me see if this is authentic? I have a suspicion it's not.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga-City-Bag-/172821437778?nma=true&si=cNKxy%2BESFWrwaAe6fh6%2BABlQczQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Thanks in advance


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please post photo of front of tag & back of zipper head





bagladyseattle said:


> Name: Metallic Edge mini city
> Link: Local consignment store in Seattle
> 
> Can you please authenticate this Metallic Edge Mini City for me?  I haven't purchased any Bal bag for the past 5 years so I can't really know the diff.
> 
> View attachment 3799335
> View attachment 3799336
> View attachment 3799337
> View attachment 3799338
> View attachment 3799339
> View attachment 3799340
> View attachment 3799341
> View attachment 3799342
> View attachment 3799343
> View attachment 3799344


----------



## peacebabe

Hello. No of the photos are good for authentication. Please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication



Malumbra said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I'm pretty sure this is real but just wanted to double check: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ssic-metalic-balenciaga-handbag-4291697.shtml
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



senatorsnorlax said:


> Hi can someone authenticate this? It seems real but I just want to make sure
> 
> BALENCIAGA City Murier handbag RGGH
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-BALENCIAGA-City-Murier-handbag-RGGH-EUC/192278289422?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## inxshopper

Hi! I bought this papier a while back from a seller on eBay and am thinking of selling it but I'm paranoid and wanted to make sure it is authentic. I would also like any more info on it if anyone knows. Thank you!


----------



## bagladyseattle

peacebabe said:


> Hello, please post photo of front of tag & back of zipper head






View attachment 3799938


----------



## Suerta

May I ask you for authentification? I know that there are some pictures of relevant parts missing, but maybe you can give me a hint? 
I am a little bit worried about the number on the tag. It is 173084 for the GH, but 001013 does not seem to be a number for a pourpre (??) colour?
Anyway, here are the pics from the seller! Thanks a lot


----------



## lalalena

@peacebabe I just got the bag and checked the tag (new pic):
	

		
			
		

		
	






peacebabe said:


> Hello, based on the photos, nothing alarming. Just that the back of the tag should have a 3rd line of "MADE IN ITALY". It may be hidden under. You may like to double check with the seller


----------



## Conni618

Suerta said:


> May I ask you for authentification? I know that there are some pictures of relevant parts missing, but maybe you can give me a hint?
> I am a little bit worried about the number on the tag. It is 173084 for the GH, but 001013 does not seem to be a number for a pourpre (??) colour?
> Anyway, here are the pics from the seller! Thanks a lot
> View attachment 3799947
> View attachment 3799948
> View attachment 3799949
> View attachment 3799950
> View attachment 3799951
> View attachment 3799952
> View attachment 3799953
> View attachment 3799954



These photos are of authentic features, in my opinion.  Would be more confident with a photo of a bale taken at its widest point.  To my knowledge, there are only a smattering of color numbers that can be relied upon to stay consistent.  Generally, the other numbers are not helpful for authentication purposes.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



inxshopper said:


> Hi! I bought this papier a while back from a seller on eBay and am thinking of selling it but I'm paranoid and wanted to make sure it is authentic. I would also like any more info on it if anyone knows. Thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

I need to see back of zipper head, not front. If unsure, pls click on my undersigned link to see example



bagladyseattle said:


> View attachment 3799934
> View attachment 3799936
> View attachment 3799937
> View attachment 3799938


----------



## peacebabe

*** Deleted ***


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



lalalena said:


> @peacebabe I just got the bag and checked the tag (new pic):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3799955


----------



## PearP

Hi,
Could you please help me have a look at this clutch ? 
Thank you x


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## bagladyseattle

peacebabe said:


> I need to see back of zipper head, not front. If unsure, pls click on my undersigned link to see example



I am so sorry.  Here is the pic of the back of the zipper.


----------



## vesna

Hi everyone, please help me authenticate this bag:
Item: Balenciaga Paris Bag Purse -beautiful Brown Weekender
Listing Number: 182724310500
Seller: andread913bear
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...310500?hash=item2a8b37b5e4:g:lqoAAOSwTLxZfiwO
thanks a lot, cheers,  Vesna


----------



## vesna

Hi everyone, please help me authenticate this bag:
Item: AUTH BALENCIAGA CLASSIC BLACK LAMBSKIN DUFFLE LARGE TRAVEL SATCHEL SHOULDER BAG
Listing Number: 152660408974
Seller: melouie328
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-BALENC...408974?hash=item238b44fa8e:g:APcAAOSwI79Zi4LR

detailed description and photos here: 
http://vi.vipr.ebaydesc.com/ws/eBay...descgauge=1&cspheader=1&oneClk=2&secureDesc=0


thanks a lot, cheers, Vesna


----------



## Ftrend

Please help authenticate this City bag :
Item Name : 
*BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant 12 Gold City Mustard Oryx*
Item Number : 183280
Seller ID : Fashionphile
Link : https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-gold-city-mustard-oryx-183280

Just bought this one but still returnable. Really appreciate your help and time. Thank you.


----------



## muneed

Dear Sir/Madam 
Please kindly help authenticate tha balenciaga City
Shop : local 2nd hand Brandname 
Thank you very much in advance


----------



## melwb

please authenticate this bag for me, I only know this bag is black city leather tote bag, i dont know what year were make


----------



## Agnes Lim Yang Zih

Can someone please tell me if this bag is authentic or fake? I bought this from eBay.. someone told me this is fake.
someone please help me to check. One of my friend told me this is the balenciaga vintage.. thank you so much !


----------



## Conni618

vesna said:


> Hi everyone, please help me authenticate this bag:
> Item: Balenciaga Paris Bag Purse -beautiful Brown Weekender
> Listing Number: 182724310500
> Seller: andread913bear
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...310500?hash=item2a8b37b5e4:g:lqoAAOSwTLxZfiwO
> thanks a lot, cheers,  Vesna



Sorry, this one is not authentic.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

Following on from my previous posts, #5890 and #5933; I was given a second chance from the bid that I didn't win by the seller and offered the bag to me because the winning bidder changed mind. Argh! I cant believe my luck . 
I have just received the bag and here are better quality photos of the bag.
I would appreciate if you could take a closer look and advise.
Also, if you could advise the exact name of this bag, as the seller mentioned its limited edition and also from what year.
Thanks soo much!


----------



## Conni618

vesna said:


> Hi everyone, please help me authenticate this bag:
> Item: AUTH BALENCIAGA CLASSIC BLACK LAMBSKIN DUFFLE LARGE TRAVEL SATCHEL SHOULDER BAG
> Listing Number: 152660408974
> Seller: melouie328
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-BALENC...408974?hash=item238b44fa8e:g:APcAAOSwI79Zi4LR
> 
> detailed description and photos here:
> http://vi.vipr.ebaydesc.com/ws/eBay...descgauge=1&cspheader=1&oneClk=2&secureDesc=0
> 
> 
> thanks a lot, cheers, Vesna



Best to get a clearer photo of the front of the leather tag as well as the back of the zipper head for this one.


----------



## Conni618

Ftrend said:


> Please help authenticate this City bag :
> Item Name :
> *BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant 12 Gold City Mustard Oryx*
> Item Number : 183280
> Seller ID : Fashionphile
> Link : https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-gold-city-mustard-oryx-183280
> 
> Just bought this one but still returnable. Really appreciate your help and time. Thank you.



This is authentic, in my opinion.


----------



## Conni618

muneed said:


> View attachment 3801730
> View attachment 3801731
> View attachment 3801732
> View attachment 3801733
> View attachment 3801734
> View attachment 3801735
> View attachment 3801736
> View attachment 3801737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Sir/Madam
> Please kindly help authenticate tha balenciaga City
> Shop : local 2nd hand Brandname
> Thank you very much in advance



Authentic to me.


----------



## Conni618

melwb said:


> please authenticate this bag for me, I only know this bag is black city leather tote bag, i dont know what year were make
> View attachment 3801811
> View attachment 3801813
> View attachment 3801814
> View attachment 3801815
> View attachment 3801816
> View attachment 3801817
> View attachment 3801819
> View attachment 3801811
> View attachment 3801813
> View attachment 3801814



Authentic, in my opinion.


----------



## Conni618

Agnes Lim Yang Zih said:


> Can someone please tell me if this bag is authentic or fake? I bought this from eBay.. someone told me this is fake.
> someone please help me to check. One of my friend told me this is the balenciaga vintage.. thank you so much !



Sorry, this one is not authentic.


----------



## Conni618

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Following on from my previous posts, #5890 and #5933; I was given a second chance from the bid that I didn't win by the seller and offered the bag to me because the winning bidder changed mind. Argh! I cant believe my luck .
> I have just received the bag and here are better quality photos of the bag.
> I would appreciate if you could take a closer look and advise.
> Also, if you could advise the exact name of this bag, as the seller mentioned its limited edition and also from what year.
> Thanks soo much!
> View attachment 3803360
> 
> 
> View attachment 3803361
> 
> View attachment 3803363
> 
> 
> View attachment 3803364
> 
> View attachment 3803365
> 
> 
> View attachment 3803366
> 
> 
> View attachment 3803367



I am not familiar with this bag, and though the features generally look right, it would be best to get a second opinion.  I'm not completely comfortable authenticating it.  When you post again, please include a picture of the underside of the zipper head.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Natarina

Item Name: 
*Balenciaga Giant 12 Mini City Leather Bag*
Item Number: 272814564524
Seller ID: rubiahme
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga-Giant-12-Mini-City-Leather-Bag-/272814564524?

Please kindly authenticate this!


----------



## vesna

Conni618 said:


> Sorry, this one is not authentic.


thanks a lot Conni, it differs in many aspects from details on my bals  , also measures are work not weekender, I just figured, thanks  a lot again


----------



## melwb

Conni618 said:


> Authentic, in my opinion.


thank you so much！


----------



## Shimmerstars88

Conni618 said:


> I am not familiar with this bag, and though the features generally look right, it would be best to get a second opinion.  I'm not completely comfortable authenticating it.  When you post again, please include a picture of the underside of the zipper head.



Dear Conni618,

Thank you very much for your reply.
Okay sure will wait and hopefully another authenticator can review as well.
Oh the zipper head underside photo was already provided hehe but here it is again.
Thanks so much.


----------



## Ftrend

Conni618 said:


> This is authentic, in my opinion.



Thanks you so much for your help


----------



## arc-iv

Hello, 

If someone could please authenticate this for me, I would greatly appreciate it. The shininess of the hardware is giving me doubts as it is not as shiny compared to other Metallic Edge I've seen in person.

Item Name: _Balenciaga Mini City Metallic Edge_
Link (my own pictures): https://app.box.com/s/l86r511hoko09y29e50usd9eeh45lljl

Thank you!


----------



## Agnes Lim Yang Zih

Dear, please help me to authenticate this bag  Thank you!
Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Editor's Bag The City 115748
Item Number: 115748
Seller ID: brandearauction
Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/322665874689?_trksid=p2046448.m570.l5999&_trkparms=gh1g=I322665874689.N36.S2.R1.TR7


----------



## vesna

Hi everyone, please help me authenticate this bag:
Item: Balenciaga Auth Classic Courier Orange Distressed Motorcross Leather XL Handbag
Listing Number: 362074265162
Seller: rodeo-drive-deals
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...d=362006736553&_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850


----------



## Agnes Lim Yang Zih

Hello , can someone help me to authenticate this. Balenciaga I'm gonna buy from the seller.. it looks authentic yet Fake. Thank you so much! Xoxo


----------



## muneed

Conni618 said:


> Authentic to me.


Thank you very much


----------



## Conni618

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Dear Conni618,
> 
> Thank you very much for your reply.
> Okay sure will wait and hopefully another authenticator can review as well.
> Oh the zipper head underside photo was already provided hehe but here it is again.
> Thanks so much.
> View attachment 3803789



At second viewing, I'm feeling more confident about this bag's authenticity.  Still would be pleased if another person with knowledge of the style would jump in.


----------



## Conni618

arc-iv said:


> Hello,
> 
> If someone could please authenticate this for me, I would greatly appreciate it. The shininess of the hardware is giving me doubts as it is not as shiny compared to other Metallic Edge I've seen in person.
> 
> Item Name: _Balenciaga Mini City Metallic Edge_
> Link (my own pictures): https://app.box.com/s/l86r511hoko09y29e50usd9eeh45lljl
> 
> Thank you!


This bag looks authentic to me.  I'm not familiar with the various releases of hardware for this style.  Maybe ask about that issue on the "Identify," thread, as well as in the general forum to get attention from other owners of Mini Metallic Edge bags?


----------



## Conni618

Natarina said:


> Item Name:
> *Balenciaga Giant 12 Mini City Leather Bag*
> Item Number: 272814564524
> Seller ID: rubiahme
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga-Giant-12-Mini-City-Leather-Bag-/272814564524?
> 
> Please kindly authenticate this!



Everything posted looks fine, but please post a photo of the back of the tag including the bottom line.  Also a pic of the bale at end of long strap taken straight on at its widest angle. Refer us back to your original post number.


----------



## Conni618

Agnes Lim Yang Zih said:


> Dear, please help me to authenticate this bag  Thank you!
> Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Editor's Bag The City 115748
> Item Number: 115748
> Seller ID: brandearauction
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/322665874689?_trksid=p2046448.m570.l5999&_trkparms=gh1g=I322665874689.N36.S2.R1.TR7


This is authentic, in my opinion.


----------



## Conni618

vesna said:


> Hi everyone, please help me authenticate this bag:
> Item: Balenciaga Auth Classic Courier Orange Distressed Motorcross Leather XL Handbag
> Listing Number: 362074265162
> Seller: rodeo-drive-deals
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Auth-Classic-Courier-Orange-Distressed-Motorcross-Leather-XL-Handbag/362074265162?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=1&asc=41376&meid=85e6635b141346fe9a0138dc926502f4&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=362006736553&_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850



Probably fine, but would be 100% confident with good clear photo of a rivet (attachment of long strap just inside bag).


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Conni618

Agnes Lim Yang Zih said:


> Hello , can someone help me to authenticate this. Balenciaga I'm gonna buy from the seller.. it looks authentic yet Fake. Thank you so much! Xoxo



I'm not able to authenticate this one.  I don't recognize the style number on back of the tag. You might try posting again for a second opinion, but please include photos of a rivet as well as the underside of a zipper head.  Without someone with confidence weighing in, I'd be cautious.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

Conni618 said:


> At second viewing, I'm feeling more confident about this bag's authenticity.  Still would be pleased if another person with knowledge of the style would jump in.



Would there be any other authenticator to help myself and Conni618 for a second opinion please?
 My original post is: #5994
Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Dear Conni618 - thank you for your reply and reviewing again. Much appreciated.


----------



## muchstuff

Conni618 said:


> I'm not able to authenticate this one.  I don't recognize the style number on back of the tag. You might try posting again for a second opinion, but please include photos of a rivet as well as the underside of a zipper head.  Without someone with confidence weighing in, I'd be cautious.


The code 204529 is for a City with CGH.


----------



## muchstuff

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Would there be any other authenticator to help myself and Conni618 for a second opinion please?
> My original post is: #5994
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Dear Conni618 - thank you for your reply and reviewing again. Much appreciated.


The cross perforated City was produced in 2010-2011 I believe. Looks legit to me. (Connie, peacebabe asked me to weigh in if I could since she was going to be away on hols, not sure if she's back yet? )


----------



## Shimmerstars88

muchstuff said:


> The cross perforated City was produced in 2010-2011 I believe. Looks legit to me. (Connie, peacebabe asked me to weigh in if I could since she was going to be away on hols, not sure if she's back yet? )



Dear muchstuff,
So soo lovely to hear from you! 
Thank you for your help in reviewing my latest purchase and advising the name of the bag - never new of such style! Is it considered 'limited edition' as the seller claims? 
I am super happy to receive confirmation from both Conni618 and muchstuff that the bag is authentic. Yay!  Thank you both!


----------



## Dimpolya

Hi! Guys, kindly help me to authenticate this balenciaga mini in gold tone.

Thank you guys for your help.

Dimpolya


----------



## LostInBal

Dimpolya said:


> View attachment 3805281
> View attachment 3805285
> View attachment 3805286
> View attachment 3805287
> View attachment 3805288
> View attachment 3805289
> View attachment 3805290
> View attachment 3805291
> View attachment 3805293
> View attachment 3805295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Guys, kindly help me to authenticate this balenciaga mini in gold tone.
> 
> Thank you guys for your help.
> 
> Dimpolya


This one is counterfeit,  sorry


----------



## Dimpolya

aalinne_72 said:


> This one is counterfeit,  sorry


Thank you for your quick response, just a bit sad


----------



## muchstuff

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Dear muchstuff,
> So soo lovely to hear from you!
> Thank you for your help in reviewing my latest purchase and advising the name of the bag - never new of such style! Is it considered 'limited edition' as the seller claims?
> I am super happy to receive confirmation from both Conni618 and muchstuff that the bag is authentic. Yay!  Thank you both!



My pleasure . Not sure about the limited edition but I did read that classic HW in nickel and gold was produced in 2010 to commemorate the 10th anniversary of the "classic" bag and it was used on the cross perforated as well as a couple of other bags.


----------



## LostInBal

Dimpolya said:


> Thank you for your quick response, just a bit sad


I guess how you feel, I'm really sorry for you. Hope that at least,  you didn't pay too much for it. Is it posible a return?.


----------



## Dimpolya

aalinne_72 said:


> I guess how you feel, I'm really sorry for you. Hope that at least,  you didn't pay too much for it. Is it posible a return?.


Yeah, I did not pay too much so it's ok, I'll just keep it as a remembrance hahaha


----------



## bagladyseattle

Can someone please take a look at the post #5967?  I missed a couple pics earlier.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure . Not sure about the limited edition but I did read that classic HW in nickel and gold was produced in 2010 to commemorate the 10th anniversary of the "classic" bag and it was used on the cross perforated as well as a couple of other bags.



Ohhhh!! Interesting. 
Learnt something new about my new purchase.
Thank you very much for the background information.
Have a fabulous weekend. x


----------



## Aeolos

Hello everyone, i will be glad if someone can authenticate this pretty balenciaga ( hopefully it is authentic but the leather tag with the serial number doesn't have the usual black stitching at the top :S ) TIA
Item: NEW BALENCIAGA GIANT12 GOLD MINI CITY POUDRE LAMBSKIN SHOULDER CROSSBODY BAG
Listing Number: 222591069394
Seller: current styles
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BALENCI...LAMBSKIN-SHOULDER-CROSSBODY-BAG-/222591069394


----------



## Aeolos

If you can have a look also at this one 
Item: NEW BALENCIAGA GIANT12 GOLD MINI CITY RARE ROSE LAMBSKIN SHOULDER CROSSBODY BAG
Listing Number:_ 352110683697_
Seller: current styles
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BALENCI...683697?hash=item51fb6ea631:g:0ioAAOSwEPtZY-Jr


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Ohhhh!! Interesting.
> Learnt something new about my new purchase.
> Thank you very much for the background information.
> Have a fabulous weekend. x


Thanks, you too!


----------



## Modtiki71

Hi all, 
Please authenticate my most recent purchase?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...5225943?ssPageName=STRK:MERWX:ACTPNL:LNLK:ITM

Thanks!


----------



## Lovechichandbags

Please authenticate this
Potential purchase 
Thanks so much. 
Ebay 
Item 222587308729
Balenciaga town dark knight 2011
Seller:  jsmith2593


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag 



bagladyseattle said:


> Can someone please take a look at the post #5967?  I missed a couple pics earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806063
> View attachment 3806064
> View attachment 3806065
> View attachment 3806067


----------



## peacebabe

This is non authentic



Aeolos said:


> Hello everyone, i will be glad if someone can authenticate this pretty balenciaga ( hopefully it is authentic but the leather tag with the serial number doesn't have the usual black stitching at the top :S ) TIA
> Item: NEW BALENCIAGA GIANT12 GOLD MINI CITY POUDRE LAMBSKIN SHOULDER CROSSBODY BAG
> Listing Number: 222591069394
> Seller: current styles
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BALENCI...LAMBSKIN-SHOULDER-CROSSBODY-BAG-/222591069394


----------



## peacebabe

This is also non authentic  




Aeolos said:


> If you can have a look also at this one
> Item: NEW BALENCIAGA GIANT12 GOLD MINI CITY RARE ROSE LAMBSKIN SHOULDER CROSSBODY BAG
> Listing Number:_ 352110683697_
> Seller: current styles
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BALENCI...683697?hash=item51fb6ea631:g:0ioAAOSwEPtZY-Jr


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag 



Modtiki71 said:


> Hi all,
> Please authenticate my most recent purchase?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...5225943?ssPageName=STRK:MERWX:ACTPNL:LNLK:ITM
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Ciela

Dear peacebabe, would you please help me authenticate these two bags? thanks!!

name: Balenciaga Editor
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...106088?hash=item48a16fd4e8:g:RZAAAOSw0DlZn9Z~
number: 311946106088
seller: japan_monoshare

name: Balenciaga The First?
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...749038?hash=item3f859f4bee:g:5EsAAOSwv2RZpQhH
number: 272824749038
seller: japan_monoshare


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Also post the link to the listing



Lovechichandbags said:


> View attachment 3809270
> View attachment 3809271
> View attachment 3809270
> View attachment 3809271
> View attachment 3809272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please authenticate this
> Potential purchase
> Thanks so much.
> Ebay
> Item 222587308729
> Balenciaga town dark knight 2011
> Seller:  jsmith2593


----------



## peacebabe

No red flag from the available photos. However, need to see photos of bale, rivet & back of zipper head to be sure. You can click on my undersigned link to see example photos




Ciela said:


> Dear peacebabe, would you please help me authenticate these two bags? thanks!!
> 
> name: Balenciaga Editor
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...106088?hash=item48a16fd4e8:g:RZAAAOSw0DlZn9Z~
> number: 311946106088
> seller: japan_monoshare
> 
> name: Balenciaga The First?
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...749038?hash=item3f859f4bee:g:5EsAAOSwv2RZpQhH
> number: 272824749038
> seller: japan_monoshare


----------



## Ciela

peacebabe said:


> No red flag from the available photos. However, need to see photos of bale, rivet & back of zipper head to be sure. You can click on my undersigned link to see example photos



thank you!! and thank you for all that you guys do! 
Will try to ask the seller for more pics


----------



## Lovechichandbags

Sorry about that -- I'm a newbie to this.  It looks like she/he bought at Yoogi's Closet and is now reselling since I saw the same serial number and bag on Yoogi's as a "recently sold" item.

here is the link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Vetdk

Dear purseforum 
You're always so helpful. I've just received this from VC and I've got a really bad feeling about it. Can you please help me?


----------



## Modtiki71

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag



Thanks peacebabe! )


----------



## Conni618

Agnes Lim Yang Zih said:


> Hello , can someone help me to authenticate this. Balenciaga I'm gonna buy from the seller.. it looks authentic yet Fake. Thank you so much! Xoxo





Conni618 said:


> I'm not able to authenticate this one.  I don't recognize the style number on back of the tag. You might try posting again for a second opinion, but please include photos of a rivet as well as the underside of a zipper head.  Without someone with confidence weighing in, I'd be cautious.





muchstuff said:


> The code 204529 is for a City with CGH.



Sorry Agnes, it appears we have a decision here.  Thanks *muchstuff, *for jumping in on this.  Since the bag is not sporting covered hardware, it is unlikely that it is authentic.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## smallhands

Hello authenticators!

I found this pre-loved Balenciaga city at thrift store and I would like to get it authenticated if possible.  It is missing the shoulder strap, mirror and one leather zipper pull.

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## smallhands

Second Part... As you can see, it's really pre-loved. 

Thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag 

Sorry about that -- I'm a newbie to this. It looks like she/he bought at Yoogi's Closet and is now reselling since I saw the same serial number and bag on Yoogi's as a "recently sold" item.

here is the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-DARK-KNIGHT-BLUE-LAMBSKIN-LEATHER-2011-TOWN-BAG-PURSE-CROSSBODY/222587308729?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## peacebabe

This is non authentic. 




Vetdk said:


> Dear purseforum
> You're always so helpful. I've just received this from VC and I've got a really bad feeling about it. Can you please help me?


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



smallhands said:


> Hello authenticators!
> 
> I found this pre-loved Balenciaga city at thrift store and I would like to get it authenticated if possible.  It is missing the shoulder strap, mirror and one leather zipper pull.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3810166
> View attachment 3810167
> View attachment 3810168
> View attachment 3810169
> View attachment 3810170
> View attachment 3810171
> View attachment 3810172
> View attachment 3810173
> View attachment 3810174
> View attachment 3810175


----------



## Dimpolya

Hi! Kindly please help me authenticate this black balenciaga, thank you.

Regards,
Dimple


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



Dimpolya said:


> Hi! Kindly please help me authenticate this black balenciaga, thank you.
> 
> Regards,
> Dimple


----------



## Dimpolya

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it's non authentic


Thank you for your help my dear, good thing I asked for your help.


----------



## Trisha A

hi, please help me authenticate this

item name, balenciaga classic city
item number, N 2028 T 115748
seller id, flippingtop
link, http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## michi_chi

Hi all, I'm usually lurking on the Dior forums, but I bought this Balenciaga years ago (probably at least 5 years ago) and I haven't really used it and would like to sell it,but I wanted to check its authenticity before I did so. I'm not sure if these photos are enough, but if you need more of specific details let me know and I'd be happy to take more and post them. Thanks!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Hi ladies, I'd just like someone to have a look at this bag when they have a chance & comment on its authenticity, many thx


----------



## LostInBal

michi_chi said:


> Hi all, I'm usually lurking on the Dior forums, but I bought this Balenciaga years ago (probably at least 5 years ago) and I haven't really used it and would like to sell it,but I wanted to check its authenticity before I did so. I'm not sure if these photos are enough, but if you need more of specific details let me know and I'd be happy to take more and post them. Thanks!


This is fake, sorry.


----------



## Gm_ac

Quick question. I came across a really nice vintage, quilted leather Balenciaga bag. And I almost closed the deal except when I saw a small tag saying it's MADE IN KOREA. Were Balenciaga bags ever made in Korea before? Please advise.


----------



## msdwong

Hello PFers! I am looking to purchase my first Balenciaga, can someone please help me authenticate this metallic edge city please? Attached pics and eBay link below.

eBay seller: *********
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Balenciaga-C...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## msdwong

Sorry I realise I didn't follow the format! Here goes again, hoping to get my hands on my first Balenciaga! Please help me authenticate this bag, TIA!

Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Metallic Black Grain Goatskin Edge City Bag
Item Number: *272768882932*
Seller ID: *********
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Balenciaga-C...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Attached are picture the seller has sent me (not from the listing), with the exception of the authenticity tags which I pulled from the listing.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## dignatius

Hello,

Could you please authenticate this bag?   Also, can you tell if this is a black bag that has faded or if it really is an Anthracite bag?  I didn't see Anthracite listed as a color in that particular season, which is why I question the description.  

Item Name:  Authentic BALENCIAGA S/S 2008 Anthracite Chevre City Classic Brass #12
Item Number:  182471335618 
Seller ID:  wetkandy
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Thanks in advance!


----------



## arc-iv

Conni618 said:


> This bag looks authentic to me.  I'm not familiar with the various releases of hardware for this style.  Maybe ask about that issue on the "Identify," thread, as well as in the general forum to get attention from other owners of Mini Metallic Edge bags?


Thank you for taking the time to look it over! I will do just that.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello. Kindly click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication.



Trisha AV said:


> hi, please help me authenticate this
> 
> item name, balenciaga classic city
> item number, N 2028 T 115748
> seller id, flippingtop
> link, http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-City-2-Way-Vert-Thym-Agneau-Bag/253121360459?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## peacebabe

Pls clicked on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication



Gm_ac said:


> Quick question. I came across a really nice vintage, quilted leather Balenciaga bag. And I almost closed the deal except when I saw a small tag saying it's MADE IN KOREA. Were Balenciaga bags ever made in Korea before? Please advise.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, pls post closed up photos of the front of tag again, the rivet & bale.

You can click on my undersigned link to see exampes



msdwong said:


> Sorry I realise I didn't follow the format! Here goes again, hoping to get my hands on my first Balenciaga! Please help me authenticate this bag, TIA!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Metallic Black Grain Goatskin Edge City Bag
> Item Number: *272768882932*
> Seller ID: *********
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Balenciaga-Classic-Metallic-Black-Grain-Goatskin-Edge-City-Bag/272768882932?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> Attached are picture the seller has sent me (not from the listing), with the exception of the authenticity tags which I pulled from the listing.
> 
> View attachment 3811836
> View attachment 3811837
> View attachment 3811838
> View attachment 3811839
> View attachment 3811840
> View attachment 3811841
> View attachment 3811842
> View attachment 3811843


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



dignatius said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this bag?   Also, can you tell if this is a black bag that has faded or if it really is an Anthracite bag?  I didn't see Anthracite listed as a color in that particular season, which is why I question the description.
> 
> Item Name:  Authentic BALENCIAGA S/S 2008 Anthracite Chevre City Classic Brass #12
> Item Number:  182471335618
> Seller ID:  wetkandy
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-S-S-2008-Anthracite-Chevre-City-Classic-Brass-12/182471335618?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## PearP

Hi,
Could you please help me have a look at this giant city bag ?

Thank you


----------



## Tropicalsun

Hi! I wondered if you could please authenticate this new-to-me Ebay purchase? It's a Z tag, so possibly a 2005 Rouge Theatre/Berry Red. It's very faded. A lot of it looks okay to me, but I'm not sure about the piping and string on the handles. Thanks so much for any help - I really appreciate it


----------



## Tropicalsun

And a the last lot.. Thanks again!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



PearP said:


> Hi,
> Could you please help me have a look at this giant city bag ?
> 
> Thank you


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic. Hope you can get your refund





Tropicalsun said:


> And a the last lot.. Thanks again!


----------



## PearP

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag


Thank you for your help


----------



## Trisha A

Gm_ac said:


> Quick question. I came across a really nice vintage, quilted leather Balenciaga bag. And I almost closed the deal except when I saw a small tag saying it's MADE IN KOREA. Were Balenciaga bags ever made in Korea before? Please advise.


never made in korea, its always italy.


----------



## Bens26

I will buy this second hand bag you think it is a true or false 
thanks so much girls


----------



## Tropicalsun

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it's non authentic. Hope you can get your refund


Thank you so much peacebabe - much appreciated


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Bens26 said:


> I will buy this second hand bag you think it is a true or false
> thanks so much girls


Please see the link below for the photos needed. All photos must be close and clear.


----------



## michi_chi

aalinne_72 said:


> This is fake, sorry.



Thanks for that, realised I never posted a photo of the zip so went to take a photo of it today and suspected as much. Thanks for confirming that for me


----------



## Bens26

Please girls for you its a true or a fake


----------



## Bens26

The link http://www.vinted.fr/sacs-femmes/sacs-a-main/42376798-sac-balanciaga-city-edition-collector


----------



## msdwong

peacebabe said:


> Hello, pls post closed up photos of the front of tag again, the rivet & bale.
> 
> You can click on my undersigned link to see exampes


Hi Peacebabe, here are the pictures. Is this authentic? Thanks for your help!!


----------



## sallylou9

Hello, I wonder if you helpful people could possibly authenticate two ebay bags for me please?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-B...108625?hash=item3d4525c691:g:u3UAAOSwhQhYztJG

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BALENCIAG...687464?hash=item33d558a0e8:g:SsgAAOSwxbtZnqUh

I am really new to this brand, being a bit of a Mulberry girl to date, but your help is much appreciated!


----------



## pradaish

Hello!  I purchased a Bal work bag from The Real Real, and hoping you could help me authenticate please?  Thanks so much.


----------



## dignatius

Hello,

Can you please authenticate this City please?  The paper tag says this is a 2007  1 Chevre bag

Item Name:  Balenciaga Giant City Bag Medium Charcoal Gray With Silver Hardware EUC!!
Item Number: 322713848458
Seller ID: calzate
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Giant-City-Bag-Medium-Charcoal-Gray-With-Silver-Hardware-EUC/322713848458?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


Thanks in advance!


----------



## dignatius

Seller provided closeup of the paper tag associated with the bag above


----------



## muchstuff

dignatius said:


> Seller provided closeup of the paper tag associated with the bag above


Sorry but not authentic.


----------



## dignatius

Thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, muchstuff has already given you correct instruction. Kindly follow before we can do the authentication



Bens26 said:


> Please girls for you its a true or a fake





muchstuff said:


> Please see the link below for the photos needed. All photos must be close and clear.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, did you actually clicked on my undersigned link to see the examples? Im not seeing any closed up photos of rivet & bale. Also, the front of the tag, can you focus on the word "Paris". Making sure it's sharp & clear

On a side note: I see that the listing stated the bag as "New With Tag". However, i ve not seen any ME with such short tassels. You may want to check on that



msdwong said:


> Hi Peacebabe, here are the pictures. Is this authentic? Thanks for your help!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3814547
> View attachment 3814548
> View attachment 3814549


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 





pradaish said:


> Hello!  I purchased a Bal work bag from The Real Real, and hoping you could help me authenticate please?  Thanks so much.
> 
> View attachment 3815158
> View attachment 3815159
> View attachment 3815160
> View attachment 3815161
> View attachment 3815162
> View attachment 3815163
> View attachment 3815164
> View attachment 3815165


----------



## lavanya

Hello ladies, wondering if i can get your help on this? many thks in advance! 
Item Name: Part time with RGHW


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## LostInBal

lavanya said:


> Hello ladies, wondering if i can get your help on this? many thks in advance!
> Item Name: Part time with RGHW
> View attachment 3815513
> View attachment 3815514
> View attachment 3815515
> View attachment 3815516
> View attachment 3815517
> View attachment 3815518
> View attachment 3815519
> View attachment 3815520
> View attachment 3815521
> View attachment 3815522


Authentic!


----------



## klararaw

Hello Ladies
what you think about that one



















source ebay


----------



## ksuromax

klararaw said:


> Hello Ladies
> what you think about that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source ebay


From what i see, looks ok, but would like to have a good close-up of the rivets, bale and zipper head back to say firm.


----------



## klararaw

ksuromax said:


> From what i see, looks ok, but would like to have a good close-up of the rivets, bale and zipper head back to say firm.


Thank you, im goint to write to seller for this photos!


----------



## pradaish

Thank you!!! 


peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag


----------



## sallylou9

hi
I put an enquiry on to see if you could kindly authenticate 2 bags on Monday, have I done wrong as not seen any reply yet but others sent later have been answered? Many thanks


----------



## Conni618

sallylou9 said:


> Hello, I wonder if you helpful people could possibly authenticate two ebay bags for me please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-B...108625?hash=item3d4525c691:g:u3UAAOSwhQhYztJG
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BALENCIAG...687464?hash=item33d558a0e8:g:SsgAAOSwxbtZnqUh
> 
> I am really new to this brand, being a bit of a Mulberry girl to date, but your help is much appreciated!





sallylou9 said:


> hi
> I put an enquiry on to see if you could kindly authenticate 2 bags on Monday, have I done wrong as not seen any reply yet but others sent later have been answered? Many thanks



Nothing wrong.  This thread can move in quick spurts, and there are several of us checking.  
These two Towns both looks fine to me.  I'd like to see a closer photo of a rivet for the GH one, but 99% okay without it.


----------



## Leeapril

Please help to authenticate. Black Balenciaga with Rose Gold HW. Year 2020. Tag: 173084.1000.


----------



## Leeapril

It should be Year 2010, not 2020.


----------



## Lotus84

*Can you authenticata this Balenciaga City, i just bought?*

Item Name:Balenciaga City
Item Number:
N 22145 Q, 115748


----------



## sallylou9

Conni618 said:


> Nothing wrong.  This thread can move in quick spurts, and there are several of us checking.
> These two Towns both looks fine to me.  I'd like to see a closer photo of a rivet for the GH one, but 99% okay without it.



Conni618 thank you so much.  I have attached a close up photo if that helps?


----------



## pecpei

Hello! Can someone help me with this one? Purchased through HEWI
https://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/item/116263/balenciaga-canvas-gym-bag-navy-weekender

<a href="http://it.tinypic.com?ref=2i90mw" target="_blank"><img src="http://i64.tinypic.com/2i90mw.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


----------



## ksuromax

pecpei said:


> Hello! Can someone help me with this one? Purchased through HEWI
> https://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/item/116263/balenciaga-canvas-gym-bag-navy-weekender
> 
> <a href="http://it.tinypic.com?ref=2i90mw" target="_blank"><img src="http://i64.tinypic.com/2i90mw.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


I  cannot comment on it as i am not familiar with this design, but i recommend you to post the pictures required for Authenticators to judge once you get the bag, as pics in the listing are no help. 
Zipper head back, tag front and back, studs/hardware close up shots, etc


----------



## pecpei

ksuromax said:


> I  cannot comment on it as i am not familiar with this design, but i recommend you to post the pictures required for Authenticators to judge once you get the bag, as pics in the listing are no help.
> Zipper head back, tag front and back, studs/hardware close up shots, etc


Thank you! I will


----------



## cc_1028

Please kindly help to authenticate this bag. The zipper doesn't have "$" which worries me. Thank you so much for you time.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

jeanstohandbags said:


> Hi ladies, I'd just like someone to have a look at this bag when they have a chance & comment on its authenticity, many thx



Sorry to repost, just wondering if someone with older bag knowledge could have a look at this one, possibly a pre-2001, if it is authentic, the leather on it is really lovely - many thx 
ps:  original post #6056 on page 404


----------



## LaurenLucille

muchstuff said:


> Don'tcha love it when it works out that way?


Yes! And the bag is in transit from its restoration and due to be delivered tomorrow so if it's stunning (I hope!) I'll have you to thank! Thank you regardless!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



Leeapril said:


> Please help to authenticate. Black Balenciaga with Rose Gold HW. Year 2020. Tag: 173084.1000.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



cc_1028 said:


> View attachment 3818000
> View attachment 3818001
> View attachment 3818002
> View attachment 3818003
> View attachment 3818004
> View attachment 3818005
> View attachment 3818006
> View attachment 3818007
> View attachment 3818008
> View attachment 3818009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please kindly help to authenticate this bag. The zipper doesn't have "$" which worries me. Thank you so much for you time.


----------



## Leeapril

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag


Hi! Thanks for the update!


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> Sorry to repost, just wondering if someone with older bag knowledge could have a look at this one, possibly a pre-2001, if it is authentic, the leather on it is really lovely - many thx
> ps:  original post #6056 on page 404


I wish I could be of more help but here's a couple of links. Don't see that exact style as a prototype for the moto but perhaps it wasn't meant to be and is just an older Bal style? Hope someone can help. You've handled enough Bals to know if the quality is there. Let's get our oldies expert in here @aalinne_72  what do you think?

http://www.realdealcollection.com/bal_01-02_bags_style.html#style
http://www.realdealcollection.com/bal_01-02_bags.html#quest

Edit: I read somewhere that YKK zippers were used in earlier bags, I believe for the interior pockets.


----------



## LostInBal

jeanstohandbags said:


> Sorry to repost, just wondering if someone with older bag knowledge could have a look at this one, possibly a pre-2001, if it is authentic, the leather on it is really lovely - many thx
> ps:  original post #6056 on page 404



Hi there! Please, can you post clear photos of (see examples):

Last one is to check zipper puller shape.


----------



## Conni618

sallylou9 said:


> Conni618 thank you so much.  I have attached a close up photo if that helps?


Actually a rivet is on the back of the stud you posted.  It looks similar to this:


----------



## msdwong

Hi, has anyone seen any Balenciaga City bags metallic edge with a SHORT tassle on the front zip and what looks a short tassel on the top zipper as well? Would those be authentic? I have been looking online for a black city metallic edge in gold hardware and chevre leather. I found this one here on Vestiaire Collective (the site claims that their bags are all authentic), can someone please authenticate for me?

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ssic-metalic-balenciaga-handbag-4271701.shtml

I also see another one on eBay from the seller ********* and they have a store in Montreal that sells luxury items and it has the same bag with the short tassel: 

https://*********.com/classic-metallic-black-grain-goatskin-edge-city-bag.html

Is the short tassel a dead give away that it isn't authentic?

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## msdwong

Here's the ********* website link with the second bag since it got blocked above: https://goo.gl/u7xsBJ


----------



## muchstuff

msdwong said:


> Hi, has anyone seen any Balenciaga City bags metallic edge with a SHORT tassle on the front zip and what looks a short tassel on the top zipper as well? Would those be authentic? I have been looking online for a black city metallic edge in gold hardware and chevre leather. I found this one here on Vestiaire Collective (the site claims that their bags are all authentic), can someone please authenticate for me?
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ssic-metalic-balenciaga-handbag-4271701.shtml
> 
> I also see another one on eBay from the seller ********* and they have a store in Montreal that sells luxury items and it has the same bag with the short tassel:
> 
> https://*********.com/classic-metallic-black-grain-goatskin-edge-city-bag.html
> 
> Is the short tassel a dead give away that it isn't authentic?
> 
> Thank you in advance!!


I've not seen any City bags with a short tassel on the outer zip pocket. I think the Papier ones might be slightly shorter than the City, but the really short ones are on the interior zip pockets. And I've seen enough fakes on Vestiaire. It's unfortunate that most of the pics needed for authentication aren't there. But I'd be wary. I don't know ********** but that's a mighty low price for a brand new ME City. Plus they state that their bags come with a certificate of authenticity from the manufacturer. Bal does this? Anyone else have any info?


----------



## msdwong

muchstuff said:


> I've not seen any City bags with a short tassel on the outer zip pocket. I think the Papier ones might be slightly shorter than the City, but the really short ones are on the interior zip pockets. And I've seen enough fakes on Vestiaire. It's unfortunate that most of the pics needed for authentication aren't there. But I'd be wary. I don't know ********** but that's a mighty low price for a brand new ME City. Plus they state that their bags come with a certificate of authenticity from the manufacturer. Bal does this? Anyone else have any info?


Thank you muchstuff for the quick response!! I wasn't sure about Vesitiare Collective I read such mixed reviews.
Same with the ********* store - after I searched their ebay name I found they have an actual brick and mortar store in Montreal and sell a LOT of luxury items, they have a big warehouse sale this weekend so it just seemed a bit off if they are so blatantly selling fakes?

If anyone else has more info on the short tassels that would be very helpful! Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

msdwong said:


> Thank you muchstuff for the quick response!! I wasn't sure about Vesitiare Collective I read such mixed reviews.
> Same with the ********* store - after I searched their ebay name I found they have an actual brick and mortar store in Montreal and sell a LOT of luxury items, they have a big warehouse sale this weekend so it just seemed a bit off if they are so blatantly selling fakes?
> 
> If anyone else has more info on the short tassels that would be very helpful! Thanks!


Hmmm, The FAQ sheet to the link you posted for ********** states they're in Montreal but there are no tax/duty for US residents and the prices are all in US dollars. Seems a bit odd to me as a Canadian that I'd have to purchase in US dollars and convert. More research needed...


----------



## msdwong

muchstuff said:


> Hmmm, The FAQ sheet to the link you posted for ********** states they're in Montreal but there are no tax/duty for US residents and the prices are all in US dollars. Seems a bit odd to me as a Canadian that I'd have to purchase in US dollars and convert. More research needed...


You can change the currency to CAD on the top left corner. I did a bit more research and it turns out they're not a brick and mortar store they're e-commerce but they do have an annual big warehouse sale that they advertise for and get media outlets to promote, so it seems like they do draw a pretty big crowd once a year. 

Backstory to this seller: I originally was watching their listing on ebay and was in the process of requesting pics from them to authenticate etc., and they sent me some pics but not all that were clear enough to authenticate. And then the item got sold! So I msged them and asked if they had anymore and they said they have 1 more in stock. I was going to ask them to list it on ebay again and in the meantime send me more pics so I can properly authenticate and they just said, we sent you the pics in the last msg' to which I replied yes but those were the pics of the bag that has already been sold. I'd like to see images of this new bag that you say you have in stock so they sent me more but again some better/clear images were missing and then they sent me the image of the Balenciaga card/tag and it was the exact same numbers as the last bag? I've never bought a Bal before but should the serial numbers be exactly the same for each bag? I was trying to get it authenticated with what pics I had on PF and peacebabe basically pointed out to me that she noticed the tassel was really short and wasn't sure about that....so I just dropped it with the seller.
I've been searching hi and low for the black chevre city metallic edge in gold hardware. I've tried Department Feminine etc not sure if I'm missing any other good sites to search, if you know of any pls let me know! It's pretty pricey buying it here in Vancouver. Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

muchstuff said:


> Hmmm, The FAQ sheet to the link you posted for ********** states they're in Montreal but there are no tax/duty for US residents and the prices are all in US dollars. Seems a bit odd to me as a Canadian that I'd have to purchase in US dollars and convert. More research needed...


 Just heard back from someone I know in Montreal. Keep your money in your pocket on that one!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## aprilegaspi

Hello ! Please help me authenticate this bag. First time to buy a balenciaga. This is second hand already.

Item name: BALENCIAGA City GHW 
Seller: via instagram account (private)

Thank you !
(Please refer to photos instead)
Sorry I dont have a link for photos so I upload it instead . If it is okay .. sorry !


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Here are some further (better) pics aalinne, hope they help


----------



## LostInBal

jeanstohandbags said:


> Here are some further (better) pics aalinne, hope they help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820251
> View attachment 3820252
> View attachment 3820253
> View attachment 3820254
> View attachment 3820255
> View attachment 3820256
> View attachment 3820257


Authentic to me, congrats on this beautiful one!!
Psd, my Choco one has also the "O" ring as zipper pull, see!
Yours is more closer to the ones from 2000/01 because linen has the logo stamped as my vachetta/canvas ones!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic to me, congrats on this beautiful one!!
> Psd, my Choco one has also the "O" ring as zipper pull, see!
> Yours is more closer to the ones from 2000/01 because linen has the logo stamped as my vachetta/canvas ones!



Thanks very much


----------



## aprilegaspi

Hello ! Please help me . I need to know if this Balenciaga bag is authentic. I am from Philippines and Im going to buy this bag from an instagram seller (private). Thank you in advance

Item name: BALENCIAGA City Giant Gold Hardware

Please refer to photos.

Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> Thanks very much


Congrats!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, pls click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Pls make sure photos are of correct angle & all wordings & numbers are clear, sharp & visible



aprilegaspi said:


> Hello ! Please help me authenticate this bag. First time to buy a balenciaga. This is second hand already.
> 
> Item name: BALENCIAGA City GHW
> Seller: via instagram account (private)
> 
> Thank you !
> (Please refer to photos instead)
> Sorry I dont have a link for photos so I upload it instead . If it is okay .. sorry !


----------



## googlygrape

Can someone please authenticate this?

https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenc...2-City-Bag-AUTHENTIC-59b09a41620ff708fb060f98


----------



## aprilegaspi

peacebabe said:


> Hello, pls click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Pls make sure photos are of correct angle & all wordings & numbers are clear, sharp & visible





peacebabe said:


> Hello, pls click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Pls make sure photos are of correct angle & all wordings & numbers are clear, sharp & visible



Here are better pics. 

Balenciaga City GHW 2016 edition


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, pls click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Pls make sure photos are of correct angle & all wordings & numbers are clear, sharp & visible



googlygrape said:


> Can someone please authenticate this?
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenc...2-City-Bag-AUTHENTIC-59b09a41620ff708fb060f98


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



aprilegaspi said:


> Here are better pics.
> 
> Balenciaga City GHW 2016 edition


----------



## aprilegaspi

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag


So the bag is authentic ? Thank you !


----------



## peacebabe

As mentioned, looks fine. No red flag = nothing alarming



aprilegaspi said:


> So the bag is authentic ? Thank you !


----------



## aprilegaspi

peacebabe said:


> As mentioned, looks fine. No red flag = nothing alarming


Thank you so much !


----------



## rundown08

Hi. Found this Balenciaga and would like some help authenticating it. Thank you very much.

Item Name: Balenciaga First
Pics below


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

rundown08 said:


> Hi. Found this Balenciaga and would like some help authenticating it. Thank you very much.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga First
> Pics below


Not a First, looks like a City small.


----------



## celine08

muchstuff said:


> Not a First, looks like a City small.



I have 2 Balenciagas and their zipper pulls are Lampo. Ive attached a photo of the zipper pull of my City


----------



## muchstuff

celine08 said:


> I have 2 Balenciagas and their zipper pulls are Lampo. Ive attached a photo of the zipper pull of my City


Bal changed the zipper to an upper case B in F/W 2014 I believe.


----------



## celine08

muchstuff said:


> Bal changed the zipper to an upper case B in F/W 2014 I believe.


Im not sure about that, my other Balen bag was purchased later 2014 but the zipper pull is still lampo. If you've done your research and you feel comfortable about the bag go for it, otherwise dont risk it.


----------



## muchstuff

celine08 said:


> Im not sure about that, my other Balen bag was purchased later 2014 but the zipper pull is still lampo. If you've done your research and you feel comfortable about the bag go for it, otherwise dont risk it.


It's possible that your bag could have been from an earlier season when you purchased post 2014. The alpha letter on the interior tag will tell you which season/year it is.  But the zipper logo did in fact change to an upper case B.


----------



## celine08

Possible. They changed a lot from the older version. Even the leather tag inside is different now.


----------



## muchstuff

celine08 said:


> Possible. They changed a lot from the older version. Even the leather tag inside is different now.


Yup. 2011 saw changes in upper vs lower case.  In 2012 they started adding the alpha letter to the interior tag (K tag, F/W 2012) which made it way easier to determine  season and year. There have been changes in fonts and various other bits and pieces since then that will help an authenticator determine whether a Bal is real or fake.


----------



## rundown08

muchstuff said:


> Not a First, looks like a City small.


Oh thanks for the clarification. I couldn't tell if it was a First or a City from the tags so based on size I thought it was a First. It does look authentic right?


----------



## muchstuff

rundown08 said:


> Oh thanks for the clarification. I couldn't tell if it was a First or a City from the tags so based on size I thought it was a First. It does look authentic right?


The tags indicate a bag from F/W 2017. I don't see any cause for alarm but I haven't seen many of this season's tags. Anyone else want to weigh in?


----------



## rundown08

muchstuff said:


> The tags indicate a bag from F/W 2017. I don't see any cause for alarm but I haven't seen many of this season's tags. Anyone else want to weigh in?


Yeah same concern about the newer tag. Hopefully someone can help me out regarding the newer tags. Thanks for your input!


----------



## muchstuff

rundown08 said:


> Yeah same concern about the newer tag. Hopefully someone can help me out regarding the newer tags. Thanks for your input!


It's consistent with the correct font and the F/W 2017 A tag has dropped the "fabrique en italie" on the tag back, which matches. I'm also wondering whether anyone could get fakes up that quickly...just my thought though.


----------



## nanad

Hi Balenciaga experts,
I have one question on the balenciaga strap. Is anyone here can help me to show the authentic strap folded?how it should be?


----------



## Leila09

muchstuff said:


> Just heard back from someone I know in Montreal. Keep your money in your pocket on that one!



Oh no... would you be able to explain what you mean? I purchased a purse during their warrhouse sale, and i am now having doubts. 
Thanks!


----------



## Mani2017

Can someone please help authenticate this?


----------



## Idaskytt

Hi  can you please help me authenticate this bag? I think the handles look a bit weird.. thank you!

Item Name: balenciaga first bag
Item Number: 263133369630
Seller ID: pinkrosemarybuds
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/263133369630


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## pjrufus

Please authenticate, for peace of mind, eBay purchase, has Neiman's tag still attached. Excellent seller, by the way.
Thank you all for your time and expertise, my first Bal.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-BALENCI...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## AndagainSalvage

Hello ladies I impulsively purchased this and they haven't shipped yet so I can always cancel the transaction if it's not real.thank you so much

https://www.ebay.com/itm/292250267949


----------



## xolinny5711

*Please help me authenticate this city bag. Thank you!

I messaged their customer service and they said everything they sell are brand new and authentic.

Item Name*: balenciaga classic metallic black grain goatskin edge city bag
*Link*: https://*********.com/classic-metal...MIzIjWxb6j1gIVFweGCh2IBwYCEAQYDCABEgJov_D_BwE

*Photos are in link provided above.*


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, pls click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication




Mani2017 said:


> Can someone please help authenticate this?


----------



## peacebabe

This is non authentic



Idaskytt said:


> Hi  can you please help me authenticate this bag? I think the handles look a bit weird.. thank you!
> 
> Item Name: balenciaga first bag
> Item Number: 263133369630
> Seller ID: pinkrosemarybuds
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/263133369630


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



pjrufus said:


> Please authenticate, for peace of mind, eBay purchase, has Neiman's tag still attached. Excellent seller, by the way.
> Thank you all for your time and expertise, my first Bal.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-BALENCIAGA-Classic-City-Small-Arena-Leather-Satchel-Bag-Violet-Prune-1795/253133261933?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, though nothing alarming, pls post photos of rivet & back of zipper head.

click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication



AndagainSalvage said:


> Hello ladies I impulsively purchased this and they haven't shipped yet so I can always cancel the transaction if it's not real.thank you so much
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/292250267949


----------



## peacebabe

Link not working



xolinny5711 said:


> *Please help me authenticate this city bag. Thank you!
> 
> I messaged their customer service and they said everything they sell are brand new and authentic.
> 
> Item Name*: balenciaga classic metallic black grain goatskin edge city bag
> *Link*: https://*********.com/classic-metal...MIzIjWxb6j1gIVFweGCh2IBwYCEAQYDCABEgJov_D_BwE
> 
> *Photos are in link provided above.*


----------



## xolinny5711

peacebabe said:


> Link not working



*Let's try again *
https://*********.com/classic-metal...MIzIjWxb6j1gIVFweGCh2IBwYCEAQYDCABEgJov_D_BwE


----------



## xolinny5711

*********.com/classic-metallic-black-grain-goatskin-edge-city-bag.html?fee=1&fep=3990&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIzIjWxb6j1gIVFweGCh2IBwYCEAQYDCABEgJov_D_BwE


----------



## xolinny5711

xolinny5711 said:


> *Let's try again *
> https://*********.com/classic-metal...MIzIjWxb6j1gIVFweGCh2IBwYCEAQYDCABEgJov_D_BwE




Not sure why it's doing that but the stars should be "********** .com"


----------



## papertrees

Item name: Balenciaga Black Metallic Edge

I'm doubting because I bought this bag from a seller yesterday and I noticed a tear on the zipper pull today. The zipper pull on the first photo is also thinner than the zipper pull on the other side. The knots (shown in pictures) are also of different sizes. 

Please help. I am panicking.


----------



## papertrees

Continued...


----------



## pecpei

Hi, purchased this weekender through HEWI. Is it authentic?


----------



## pjrufus

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag



Thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## xolinny5711

Please help me authenticate this balenciaga. It will be my first!

*Balenciaga classic metallic black grain goatskin edge*


----------



## matildekvist

I'm considering buying this bag, but the salesman doesn't have the receipt. Is this bag real or fake?


----------



## muchstuff

matildekvist said:


> I'm considering buying this bag, but the salesman doesn't have the receipt. Is this bag real or fake?
> View attachment 3824487
> View attachment 3824489


Please see the link below for the pics needed for authentication. Post them full size please.


----------



## muchstuff

xolinny5711 said:


> Please help me authenticate this balenciaga. It will be my first!
> 
> *Balenciaga classic metallic black grain goatskin edge*
> 
> View attachment 3824278
> View attachment 3824279
> View attachment 3824280
> View attachment 3824281
> View attachment 3824282
> View attachment 3824283
> View attachment 3824284


Can you post a clear pic of the rivet and the bale?


----------



## xolinny5711

muchstuff said:


> Can you post a clear pic of the rivet and the bale?


----------



## mtliliana

Could somebody please help me authenticate this bag? I just purchased it from winners in Canada.
I don't know the name but here are some photos. Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

mtliliana said:


> Could somebody please help me authenticate this bag? I just purchased it from winners in Canada.
> I don't know the name but here are some photos. Thanks!


Please see the link below for the needed pics. All clear and close please.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please click on my undersigned link to see exact example of rivet & bale



xolinny5711 said:


> View attachment 3824548
> View attachment 3824549


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looking at the features, your ME looks fine to me. It may just be a defect on the zipper pull. If you still don't feel secure, you may go for a paid authentication to confirm



papertrees said:


> Continued...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824087
> View attachment 3824088
> View attachment 3824089
> View attachment 3824094
> View attachment 3824095
> View attachment 3824096


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, though im not familiar with this model, the features look fine to me. I don't see any red flag



pecpei said:


> Hi, purchased this weekender through HEWI. Is it authentic?


----------



## Vetdk

Dear purseforum 
What do you think of this part time?

https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga...%3A8535e49d15e0a86c790d75b0fffa107d%7Ciid%3A1

Thanks


----------



## Mani2017

Mani2017 said:


> Can someone please help authenticate this?



Here's more photos


----------



## mtliliana

Thank you for the quick reply. I took new photos base on the link provided but it keeps telling me they are too big for the server. Thanks again and I'm hoping they go thru this time.


muchstuff said:


> Please see the link below for the needed pics. All clear and close please.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



mtliliana said:


> Thank you for the quick reply. I took new photos base on the link provided but it keeps telling me they are too big for the server. Thanks again and I'm hoping they go thru this time.


----------



## matildekvist

I'll just try showing you more pictures of the bag. Is it real?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Please click on my undersigned link below to see exact pics, in correct angle, needed for authentication. All clear and close please. 



Mani2017 said:


> Here's more photos


----------



## peacebabe

Please click on my undersigned link below to see exact pics, in correct angle, needed for authentication. All sharp & clear and close up.



matildekvist said:


> I'll just try showing you more pictures of the bag. Is it real?


----------



## matildekvist

I'll try this last time. I think i've got all the pictures needed. (or i hope) otherwise can you please say if you think it's real or fake anyway, because i am losing time.


----------



## bellaNlawrence

hi ladies ,

can i please have this auth, this would be my first balenciage bag 
thank you so much for your time !!

Item Name:100% Authentic Balenciaga Blue Indigo City Bag Tote Regular Hardware
Item Number: 253154716825
Seller ID: serenaxujing
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-Auth...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## So_in_LVoe

Hello,

Could I have this Balenciaga city edge in metallic black/silver authenticated please?
I really appreciate your time! 

There are additional pictures in the link attached:
here

Sorry the seller sent some of the pictures with the flash on. Let me know if you need clearer pictures.


----------



## muchstuff

So_in_LVoe said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could I have this Balenciaga city edge in metallic black/silver authenticated please?
> I really appreciate your time!
> 
> There are additional pictures in the link attached:
> here
> 
> Sorry the seller sent some of the pictures with the flash on. Let me know if you need clearer pictures.
> View attachment 3826712
> View attachment 3826713
> View attachment 3826714
> View attachment 3826715
> View attachment 3826716
> View attachment 3826717
> View attachment 3826718
> View attachment 3826719


In my opinion you're good to go.


----------



## muchstuff

matildekvist said:


> I'll try this last time. I think i've got all the pictures needed. (or i hope) otherwise can you please say if you think it's real or fake anyway, because i am losing time.



Five pics. The front and back of the interior tag. The bale, The rivet. The back of the zipper head. All must be forward facing, close and clear. I'm sorry but the authenticators  will only reply to requests with pics they can work with. When pics are too small, blurry, sideways etc. they're just not good enough.


----------



## eurmione

i just bought a mini bag and the type of leather is not exactly as a typical one.

could you please authenticate this bag for me please? Thank you very much.


----------



## peacebabe

Missing photos of back of interior tag & back of zipper head. Click on my undersigned link to see example



bellaNlawrence said:


> hi ladies ,
> 
> can i please have this auth, this would be my first balenciage bag
> thank you so much for your time !!
> 
> Item Name:100% Authentic Balenciaga Blue Indigo City Bag Tote Regular Hardware
> Item Number: 253154716825
> Seller ID: serenaxujing
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-Authentic-Balenciaga-Blue-Indigo-City-Bag-Tote-Regular-Hardware/253154716825?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## peacebabe

If you had followed the instruction & clicked on my undersigned link to see exact examples of what's needed, you would have saved your own time & our time.

By asking for sharp & clear photos, we are just trying to be as accurate as possible. We are doing this for the benefit of buyers & we take responsibility in doing so even though we are not employed to do so.

You may opt for paid authentication service if you think they can do a good job with those photos you have



matildekvist said:


> I'll try this last time. I think i've got all the pictures needed. (or i hope) otherwise can you please say if you think it's real or fake anyway, because i am losing time.





peacebabe said:


> Please click on my undersigned link below to see exact pics, in correct angle, needed for authentication. All sharp & clear and close up.


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine to me. No red flag 



eurmione said:


> i just bought a mini bag and the type of leather is not exactly as a typical one.
> 
> could you please authenticate this bag for me please? Thank you very much.


----------



## PearP

Hi,
Could you please help have a look at this Balenciaga First ?

Thank you


----------



## peacebabe

Please post sharp & clear photos of rivet & back of zipper head



PearP said:


> Hi,
> Could you please help have a look at this Balenciaga First ?
> 
> Thank you


----------



## PearP

peacebabe said:


> Please post sharp & clear photos of rivet & back of zipper head


----------



## PearP

Here are the zip and tge rivet
Thank you 


peacebabe said:


> Please post sharp & clear photos of rivet & back of zipper head


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

The 1st photo you posted is bale, not rivet. You can click on my undersigned link to see example photo of rivet.

Anyway, nothing alarming from what i see 



PearP said:


> Here are the zip and tge rivet
> Thank you


----------



## PearP

peacebabe said:


> Please post sharp & clear photos of rivet & back of zipper head


----------



## PearP

Oh, sorry 
Here's the pic
Thank you so much 


peacebabe said:


> The 1st photo you posted is bale, not rivet. You can click on my undersigned link to see example photo of rivet.
> 
> Anyway, nothing alarming from what i see


----------



## papertrees

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looking at the features, your ME looks fine to me. It may just be a defect on the zipper pull. If you still don't feel secure, you may go for a paid authentication to confirm



Thank you! I had it returned to Bal in Europe. 
I'll have it with me in 3 weeks' time.


----------



## peacebabe

It's ok. Looks fine 



PearP said:


> Oh, sorry
> Here's the pic
> Thank you so much


----------



## peacebabe

Glad that it can be done! 



papertrees said:


> Thank you! I had it returned to Bal in Europe.
> I'll have it with me in 3 weeks' time.


----------



## becks___

Hi friends! Hoping to get some insight on whether or not this bag is authentic: 

Name: 
Balenciaga Motorcycle City Bag black with silver hardware 

Thank you so much!


----------



## purpleboots

Can you please verify this item on fashionophile?
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-city-rouge-cerise-182688

I'm a little thrown cause it says 2015, and the back of the tag looks like it, but I didn't think they were doing any bags with the silver plate anymore in 2015.
TIA!


----------



## ksuromax

purpleboots said:


> Can you please verify this item on fashionophile?
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-city-rouge-cerise-182688
> 
> I'm a little thrown cause it says 2015, and the back of the tag looks like it, but I didn't think they were doing any bags with the silver plate anymore in 2015.
> TIA!


Confirm 2015, regular hardware classic City was still made with metal plates, not sterling silver though.... 
bag is fine, no red flag


----------



## muchstuff

Delete


----------



## muchstuff

becks___ said:


> Hi friends! Hoping to get some insight on whether or not this bag is authentic:
> 
> Name:
> Balenciaga Motorcycle City Bag black with silver hardware
> 
> Thank you so much!
> View attachment 3828090
> View attachment 3828091
> View attachment 3828092
> View attachment 3828093
> View attachment 3828094
> View attachment 3828095
> View attachment 3828096
> View attachment 3828097
> View attachment 3828098


Looks fine IMO.


----------



## angelin17

Hello authenticators, could you authenticate this bag for me? Thank you so much

Item : Balenciaga part time
Seller : from olx


----------



## bellaNlawrence

peacebabe said:


> Missing photos of back of interior tag & back of zipper head. Click on my undersigned link to see example


thank you so much for helping me!! I've ask the seller for those photos, hope it helps


----------



## LostInBal

Thi


angelin17 said:


> Hello authenticators, could you authenticate this bag for me? Thank you so much
> 
> Item : Balenciaga part time
> Seller : from olx
> View attachment 3828841
> View attachment 3828842
> View attachment 3828843
> View attachment 3828844
> View attachment 3828845


This is fake, sorry.


----------



## angelin17

@aalinne_72 Thank you so much for the information.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. no red flag 



bellaNlawrence said:


> thank you so much for helping me!! I've ask the seller for those photos, hope it helps


----------



## bellaNlawrence

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. no red flag


thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Aarponen

Hello there, would you be able to help me to verify that this bag is actually a real deal, as the title states it incorrectly as work, when it is a city by the pictures, and the measurements in the listing are incorrect, looks fine to me in pictures.
Thank a million in advance!
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...ROSS-WORK-BAG-NWT-Black-17-500-/263207732537?
Title:
BALENCIAGA GENUINE CROCODILE CLASSIC MOTOCROSS WORK BAG NWT Black $17,500
Ebay listing number: 263207732537
Seller: rim.sharg (411 )


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication



Aarponen said:


> Hello there, would you be able to help me to verify that this bag is actually a real deal, as the title states it incorrectly as work, when it is a city by the pictures, and the measurements in the listing are incorrect, looks fine to me in pictures.
> Thank a million in advance!
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...ROSS-WORK-BAG-NWT-Black-17-500-/263207732537?
> Title:
> BALENCIAGA GENUINE CROCODILE CLASSIC MOTOCROSS WORK BAG NWT Black $17,500
> Ebay listing number: 263207732537
> Seller: rim.sharg (411 )


----------



## Aarponen

peacebabe said:


> Hello, please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication



Oooh, sorry. I have to ask for more pictures then. Thank you for your help, have not been in Balenciaga forum for a while. Will return with pictures. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Dany Lynn

Hi! Can I please have some help with having this authenticated?

Balenciaga _*2011 Classic Town RH Pleine Fleur Anilin*_*e*

I'm mainly concerned about the inside tag, because it is sewn off center, and the serial number on the back is a different font than I'm used to seeing.

Any help is very much appreciated!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine for this 2011 production. No red flag 



Dany Lynn said:


> Hi! Can I please have some help with having this authenticated?
> 
> Balenciaga _*2011 Classic Town RH Pleine Fleur Anilin*_*e*
> 
> I'm mainly concerned about the inside tag, because it is sewn off center, and the serial number on the back is a different font than I'm used to seeing.
> 
> Any help is very much appreciated!


----------



## Dany Lynn

Thank you so much Peacebabe!


----------



## Dany Lynn

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine for this 2011 production. No red flag



Thank you thank you!


----------



## Belleetbonne

Did I just find what I think I might have found? This looks like a Balenciaga Flat Rivet from the third season but I want to make sure it's authentic before I get excited.


----------



## Belleetbonne

Belleetbonne said:


> Did I just find what I think I might have found? This looks like a Balenciaga Flat Rivet from the third season but I want to make sure it's authentic before I get excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3831024
> View attachment 3831025
> View attachment 3831026



Bale and rivet pictures.


----------



## LostInBal

Belleetbonne said:


> Bale and rivet pictures.


Yup, authentic to me!


----------



## KennedyLV

Hi! Could someone please authenticate this for me?

Item name: BALENCIAGA Giant City 2Way Shoulder Hand Bag Leather Brown
Item number: 311961678467
Site: eBay
Seller:  boom2hanten
Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALENC...%3Aa558476e15e0abc0f5241757ffff587f%7Ciid%3A1

Comments: Color name?


----------



## Belleetbonne

aalinne_72 said:


> Yup, authentic to me!


Woo-hoo! Thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

No one can beat you when comes to oldies !! 



aalinne_72 said:


> Yup, authentic to me!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, nothing alarming. But pls post photos of rivet & back of zipper head to be sure



KennedyLV said:


> Hi! Could someone please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item name: BALENCIAGA Giant City 2Way Shoulder Hand Bag Leather Brown
> Item number: 311961678467
> Site: eBay
> Seller:  boom2hanten
> Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALENCIAGA-Giant-City-2Way-Shoulder-Hand-Bag-Leather-Brown-Mirror-32D880/311961678467?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=46659&meid=9fd459a31d914d95910885ca0497ac45&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=311961678467&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci%3Adbf0efad-9eec-11e7-bd53-74dbd1807f16%7Cparentrq%3Aa558476e15e0abc0f5241757ffff587f%7Ciid%3A1
> 
> Comments: Color name?


----------



## Shimmerstars88

Dear lovely Bal authenticators, I would appreciate if you could help authenticate this bag! Thanks soo much! 

*Item Name: *Motorcycle City (Limited Edition, 10 anniversary) by NEIMAN MARCUS
*Item Number:* 282657308537
*Seller ID:* letsgoshopping182012
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/282657308537

Below are additional photos which I requested from the buyer. Thank you.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



Shimmerstars88 said:


> Dear lovely Bal authenticators, I would appreciate if you could help authenticate this bag! Thanks soo much!
> 
> *Item Name: *Motorcycle City (Limited Edition, 10 anniversary) by NEIMAN MARCUS
> *Item Number:* 282657308537
> *Seller ID:* letsgoshopping182012
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/282657308537
> 
> Below are additional photos which I requested from the buyer. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 3831694
> 
> View attachment 3831695
> 
> View attachment 3831696
> 
> View attachment 3831697


----------



## matildekvist

Hi,
Could you please help have a look at this Balenciaga City


----------



## bellaNlawrence

Hi ladies, 

can i ask to have this authenticate?This bag will be for my mum  
 I have already purchase it and just waiting for the bag to arrive....hope i got a real deal  thank you so much for your time in advance .

Item Name:100% Authentic Balenciaga Green Vert Porker Work Bag Tote Regular hardware
Item Number: 253166034038
Seller ID:serenaxujing
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-Auth...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Shimmerstars88

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it's non authentic



Ohh!! Thank you sooo much peacebabe! 
Much appreciated for your help!! 
You're the best!!!


----------



## Colby21

Hi ladies! Can you help me authenticate this bag?


----------



## Colby21

Colby21 said:


> Hi ladies! Can you help me authenticate this bag?
> View attachment 3831974
> View attachment 3831974
> View attachment 3831975


----------



## muchstuff

Colby21 said:


> View attachment 3831981
> View attachment 3831982


Can you post a pic of the back of the rivet please?


----------



## Colby21

muchstuff said:


> Can you post a pic of the back of the rivet please?


 Hi yes here are two pics of the rivet!


----------



## muchstuff

Colby21 said:


> Hi yes here are two pics of the rivet!


Two of us have had a look, authentic IMO.


----------



## NOLAfornow

Hello!
I think I've got a fake here but want confirmation. The leather looks wrong to me.
It is: Balenciaga Classic City


----------



## muchstuff

NOLAfornow said:


> Hello!
> I think I've got a fake here but want confirmation. The leather looks wrong to me.
> It is: Balenciaga Classic City


Not authentic. Good call


----------



## Colby21

muchstuff said:


> Two of us have had a look, authentic IMO.


 Fantastic! Thank you! I wasn't sure because I'm new to the brand


----------



## NOLAfornow

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic. Good call



Thank so much for your fast reply! Sincerely appreciate it! 
So, I've got to open a claim on Poshmark - can you give me details on why you determined it's fake? The things I noticed were the cheap leather, the Lampo font looks wrong, and the "2010" on the front of the interior tag but "2011" on the underside of the tag but not sure if I'm right about those things...


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

NOLAfornow said:


> Thank so much for your fast reply! Sincerely appreciate it!
> So, I've got to open a claim on Poshmark - can you give me details on why you determined it's fake? The things I noticed were the cheap leather, the Lampo font looks wrong, and the "2010" on the front of the interior tag but "2011" on the underside of the tag but not sure if I'm right about those things...


PMing you.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



bellaNlawrence said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> can i ask to have this authenticate?This bag will be for my mum
> I have already purchase it and just waiting for the bag to arrive....hope i got a real deal  thank you so much for your time in advance .
> 
> Item Name:100% Authentic Balenciaga Green Vert Porker Work Bag Tote Regular hardware
> Item Number: 253166034038
> Seller ID:serenaxujing
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-Authentic-Balenciaga-Green-Vert-Porker-Work-Bag-Tote-Regular-hardware/253166034038?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



matildekvist said:


> Hi,
> Could you please help have a look at this Balenciaga City


----------



## bellaNlawrence

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag


Thank you soooo much


----------



## bevw56

Hello ladies
Can someone have a look at this for me please.  I have asked for further pictures, but not sure I will receive any so wonder if you are able to give an opinion on what is here?
thank you for your time always appreciated greatly.

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...urce=vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=alert


----------



## Conni618

It won't help to give an opinion on the features that are photographed.  This seller may be perfectly honest, but for example, if you check out the listings on-line anywhere, you will see bags with missing straps.  There is a reason dishonest people "lose,' them. 
In other words, some features might be copied well, and others, not so much.


----------



## LostInBal

bevw56 said:


> Hello ladies
> Can someone have a look at this for me please.  I have asked for further pictures, but not sure I will receive any so wonder if you are able to give an opinion on what is here?
> thank you for your time always appreciated greatly.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...urce=vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=alert



Wow, there are two missing studs on handles!


----------



## MrsKentuckyderbyjones

Hello! Hoping to have this bag authenticated! Thank you!

Item Name: Balenciaga Giant City Studded Croc Embossed
Item Number: 281770-1000-C-002123
Seller ID: Bluefly
Link: https://www.bluefly.com/balenciaga-...crocodile-embossed-leather-medium/p/461316801


----------



## ksuromax

MrsKentuckyderbyjones said:


> Hello! Hoping to have this bag authenticated! Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Giant City Studded Croc Embossed
> Item Number: 281770-1000-C-002123
> Seller ID: Bluefly
> Link: https://www.bluefly.com/balenciaga-...crocodile-embossed-leather-medium/p/461316801


Are these the photos of the actual bag, or just stock pics??? 
Authenticators will need a photo  of the bale, rivets, zipper pull head (back side) and front side of the leather tag.


----------



## MrsKentuckyderbyjones

ksuromax said:


> Are these the photos of the actual bag, or just stock pics???
> Authenticators will need a photo  of the bale, rivets, zipper pull head (back side) and front side of the leather tag.



This is on the bluefly site so I don't personally have any other pictures


----------



## ksuromax

MrsKentuckyderbyjones said:


> This is on the bluefly site so I don't personally have any other pictures


you can ask Bluefly to send them to you by email


----------



## bevw56

aalinne_72 said:


> Wow, there are two missing studs on handles!


Thank you for your replies and time. One to pass on.
Beverley


----------



## estx1987

Hi everyone.  I hope I do this right, as I have possession of this item and am unsure if it is authentic or non-authentic.  I have no prior history of this on hand.  It is in my possession, so no link available.

The inside silver plate reads:
BALENCIAGA.PARIS
N 0926 U
115748

The underside reads:
115748 (there is a dot in between these) 496393
made in Italy

The under of the zippers are marked with "Lampo."

Hope someone can help me.  Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

estx1987 said:


> Hi everyone.  I hope I do this right, as I have possession of this item and am unsure if it is authentic or non-authentic.  I have no prior history of this on hand.  It is in my possession, so no link available.
> 
> The inside silver plate reads:
> BALENCIAGA.PARIS
> N 0926 U
> 115748
> 
> The underside reads:
> 115748 (there is a dot in between these) 496393
> made in Italy
> 
> The under of the zippers are marked with "Lampo."
> 
> Hope someone can help me.  Thank you!


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Jessychen

Dear all Authenticators, please help me authenticate this balenciaga mini edge. 
Thank you so much for the help!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Jessychen

And please authenticate my another balenciaga bag. This one classic city. Much love for the helps!


----------



## peacebabe

Both looks fine to me. No red flag 



Jessychen said:


> And please authenticate my another balenciaga bag. This one classic city. Much love for the helps!
> 
> View attachment 3835564
> 
> View attachment 3835565
> 
> View attachment 3835566
> 
> View attachment 3835568
> 
> View attachment 3835569
> 
> View attachment 3835570
> 
> View attachment 3835571
> 
> View attachment 3835572
> 
> View attachment 3835574


----------



## Jessychen

Yay thank you so much Peacebabe, it was a relief to hear it  



peacebabe said:


> Both looks fine to me. No red flag


----------



## Jessychen

Hi Peacebabe, one more question still haunting me, is joined leather is common on balenciaga bags? and its very clear to see the "joined leather". 
Thank you!!! 



peacebabe said:


> Both looks fine to me. No red flag


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's pretty common to see joined leather at inconspicuous area like pipping, long strap. 



Jessychen said:


> Hi Peacebabe, one more question still haunting me, is joined leather is common on balenciaga bags? and its very clear to see the "joined leather".
> Thank you!!!


----------



## aprilegaspi

Hello ! Does anyone here encountered a RED dust bag for Balenciaga ? I recently bought a Balenciaga City 2016 edition and it comes with a red dust bag wihich is actually very pretty.


----------



## muchstuff

aprilegaspi said:


> Hello ! Does anyone here encountered a RED dust bag for Balenciaga ? I recently bought a Balenciaga City 2016 edition and it comes with a red dust bag wihich is actually very pretty.


I've never seen one, you may want to post the appropriate pics on the authentic this thread?


----------



## Asiakiwi

Hi can you please authenticate this balenciaga twiggy from eBay for me. Thank you much
[Auth BALENCIAGA Lambskin Twiggy 2Way Shoulder Bag Satchel Purse Cognac Brown










,*PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Please post authenticity questions related to Balenciaga in this thread.

- Please do a search within the thread (use Search this thread located on the top right corner) to check if the item has been reviewed by one of the senior authenticators before posting. Try to put your search term in quotes. For example, instead of searching for 1234567890, search for "1234567890"

- Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:

Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:

If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
then attach any photos

- You cannot post your own auctions. However, should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to defend your own auction if its authenticity is questioned, please do not authenticate your own Bbag.

- Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

- Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

- Please post link (eg/ #4888 , copy and paste the post number) to the original query when requesting a second opinion or in follow up post.

- Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.

- Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.

- Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.


*Disclaimer *
All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.[/QUOTE]


peacebabe said:


> hello, please get close up photos of the front & back of the tag.
> 
> I have the same bag in khaki & black. Love it !!!





peacebabe said:


> Hello, this is non authentic


----------



## Asiakiwi

HI! please authenticate this bag for me. Thank you 










,*PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Please post authenticity questions related to Balenciaga in this thread.

- Please do a search within the thread (use Search this thread located on the top right corner) to check if the item has been reviewed by one of the senior authenticators before posting. Try to put your search term in quotes. For example, instead of searching for 1234567890, search for "1234567890"

- Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:

Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:

If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
then attach any photos

- You cannot post your own auctions. However, should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to defend your own auction if its authenticity is questioned, please do not authenticate your own Bbag.

- Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

- Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

- Please post link (eg/ #4888 , copy and paste the post number) to the original query when requesting a second opinion or in follow up post.

- Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.

- Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.

- Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.


*Disclaimer *
All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


Asiakiwi said:


> Hi can you please authenticate this balenciaga twiggy from eBay for me. Thank you much
> [Auth BALENCIAGA Lambskin Twiggy 2Way Shoulder Bag Satchel Purse Cognac Brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,*PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to Balenciaga in this thread.
> 
> - Please do a search within the thread (use Search this thread located on the top right corner) to check if the item has been reviewed by one of the senior authenticators before posting. Try to put your search term in quotes. For example, instead of searching for 1234567890, search for "1234567890"
> 
> - Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> then attach any photos
> 
> - You cannot post your own auctions. However, should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to defend your own auction if its authenticity is questioned, please do not authenticate your own Bbag.
> 
> - Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> - Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> - Please post link (eg/ #4888 , copy and paste the post number) to the original query when requesting a second opinion or in follow up post.
> 
> - Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> 
> - Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> - Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine, no red flag 



Asiakiwi said:


> HI! please authenticate this bag for me. Thank you


----------



## kristinayoungbong

I am a bit unsure about this Balenciaga because the bale looks right and so does the zipper. But the top stitch on the tag isn't black and it says 925 on the silver tag. Is it a counterfeit or is it just a very old bag? 

Item Name: Balenciaga City Bag Autenthic Borsa Beige
Item Number: 122727054116
Seller ID: stellina01984
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...054116?hash=item1c931a3b24:g:vIAAAOSwG7lZy3uT

Thank you so much!


----------



## TessaWw

Hi!

Could you please authenticate this Balenciage bag for me?

https://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierad...51fa109c354bbabe740c1b&previousPage=lr&pos=34


----------



## Asiakiwi

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine, no red flag



Thank you very much peacebabe!!!!

Twiggy is fake and the city is good so I will definitely go for the city ❤️❤️❤️ 

Thank you! Thank you! I just bought a fake city and do not want to make the same mistake!


----------



## muchstuff

kristinayoungbong said:


> I am a bit unsure about this Balenciaga because the bale looks right and so does the zipper. But the top stitch on the tag isn't black and it says 925 on the silver tag. Is it a counterfeit or is it just a very old bag?
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City Bag Autenthic Borsa Beige
> Item Number: 122727054116
> Seller ID: stellina01984
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...054116?hash=item1c931a3b24:g:vIAAAOSwG7lZy3uT
> 
> Thank you so much!


Not authentic, sorry!


----------



## kristinayoungbong

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry!



Thank you so much! It's scary how a like the fakes can be. Some of the details on that bags looks similar to the authentic ones


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## aprilegaspi

Hello ! Just want to ask if the Balenciaga City Giant 12 S is in long strap or do they also have short strap ? Cos I have one with short strap. This is a 2016 edition. Please help ! Thank you !


----------



## Asiakiwi

Hello! Can you please Authenticate this Balenciaga Day bag. ❤️ Thank you much


----------



## heyadriana

hey everyone! can someone please help me authenticate this balenciaga
Thank you in advance!  

Item Name: 
*BALENCIAGA Black Lambskin Leather Motorcycle City Bag*
Item Number: 144608
Seller ID: yoogis closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-black-lambskin-leather-motorcycle-city-bag-87493.html


----------



## Megshh8

Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this balenciaga city croc embossed in beige. I just recently purchased it and would like to make sure it's the real deal. Also behind the zipper is just labeled a letter "B".


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Make sure all photos are clearly visible, sharp & clear



TessaWw said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could you please authenticate this Balenciage bag for me?
> 
> https://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierad...51fa109c354bbabe740c1b&previousPage=lr&pos=34


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, I don't see any reply on me saying the Twiggy is fake



Asiakiwi said:


> Thank you very much peacebabe!!!!
> 
> Twiggy is fake and the city is good so I will definitely go for the city ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> Thank you! Thank you! I just bought a fake city and do not want to make the same mistake!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Make sure all photos are clearly visible, sharp & clear & in correct angle view



Megshh8 said:


> Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this balenciaga city croc embossed in beige. I just recently purchased it and would like to make sure it's the real deal. Also behind the zipper is just labeled a letter "B".


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



Asiakiwi said:


> Hello! Can you please Authenticate this Balenciaga Day bag. ❤️ Thank you much


----------



## peacebabe

The back of tag should shows 3rd line of "MADE IN ITALY". Also missing photos of rivet & back of zipper head.

That being aside, Yoogi's is quite reputable reseller. You may request for the mentioned photos if you want to be sure




heyadriana said:


> hey everyone! can someone please help me authenticate this balenciaga
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name:
> *BALENCIAGA Black Lambskin Leather Motorcycle City Bag*
> Item Number: 144608
> Seller ID: yoogis closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-black-lambskin-leather-motorcycle-city-bag-87493.html


----------



## TessaWw

peacebabe said:


> Hello, please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Make sure all photos are clearly visible, sharp & clear


 
Thank you so much for your help. Where can I find the link - sorry to ask! My English isn’t to good


----------



## peacebabe

Here you go 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/



TessaWw said:


> Thank you so much for your help. Where can I find the link - sorry to ask! My English isn’t to good


----------



## TessaWw

peacebabe said:


> Here you go
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/



Thank you so much! I’ll ask for more pictures and get back to you!


----------



## Megshh8

peacebabe said:


> Hello, please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Make sure all photos are clearly visible, sharp & clear & in correct angle view





peacebabe said:


> Hello, please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Make sure all photos are clearly visible, sharp & clear & in correct angle view




Hi peacebabe, thanks for the reply. Hopefully these pictures are clearer for you to see.


----------



## Megshh8

Megshh8 said:


> Hi peacebabe, thanks for the reply. Hopefully these pictures are clearer for you to see.



More pics


----------



## Jessychen

Thank you so much Peacebabe. Really appreciate your help 


peacebabe said:


> Hello, it's pretty common to see joined leather at inconspicuous area like pipping, long strap.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## TessaWw

TessaWw said:


> Thank you so much! I’ll ask for more pictures and get back to you!


 
Got them! Hopefully this will do!


----------



## Megshh8




----------



## Megshh8

Megshh8 said:


> View attachment 3840160
> View attachment 3840161


----------



## Megshh8

hey there peacebabe, above are clearer pictures on natural lighting. Hope you can authenticate them for me to see if it's the real deal  thank you!!!


----------



## Nannafrisk

Hello. I’ve just bought this velo bag secondhand. And i must say, i feel like the leather batch and the hardware is off. (I’ve never seen bal hardware like this? Its Black and when it scratches off theres silver/regular hardware under it)  Can you please take a look at it?


----------



## Magayon_ako

Hi, can anyone take a look at this bag and see if this is authentic .... thanks!


----------



## Asiakiwi

hi Peacebabe! Can you please authenticate this Balenciaga Day bag. Thank you very much


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



Megshh8 said:


> Hi peacebabe, thanks for the reply. Hopefully these pictures are clearer for you to see.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



Magayon_ako said:


> Hi, can anyone take a look at this bag and see if this is authentic .... thanks!
> View attachment 3840465
> View attachment 3840466
> View attachment 3840467
> View attachment 3840469
> View attachment 3840470
> View attachment 3840471


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, is this the same bag as #6272?? 

If yes, i already replied in #6278. Please do not do multi post when item's been authenticated. It will create confusion.



Asiakiwi said:


> hi Peacebabe! Can you please authenticate this Balenciaga Day bag. Thank you very much


----------



## peacebabe

Hello.... did you actually clicked on my link to see what's exactly needed? Still missing clear & sharp photos of back of tag & rivet.

I'm not able to authenticate without proper photos



TessaWw said:


> Got them! Hopefully this will do!


----------



## Megshh8

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag


Thank you for taking the time to take a look peacebabe!


----------



## Moana78

Hi.

I need your help. I found this bag at a secondhand shop and was mesmerised by pink gold adornment. Later a I saw that this is the Balenciaga bag.Now I am wondering if this is a real one. It is in a very bad condition but I have already found a company who restores the leather bags. 
Numbers are hard to read : 173084 502752

Can you help me in finding out if this is the real thing or not? Do you think it's worth to restore it ? Thank you so much!

Moana


----------



## Moana78

some more pictures


----------



## TessaWw

peacebabe said:


> Hello.... did you actually clicked on my link to see what's exactly needed? Still missing clear & sharp photos of back of tag & rivet.
> 
> I'm not able to authenticate without proper photos



Hi peachbabe, sorry for not checking all the pics. I did see the photos - thank you so much for your help - hopefully these pictures will do.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## TessaWw

Peachbabe! The last one from my post isn’t sharp enough, this one is! Thanks again!


----------



## Magayon_ako

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag



Thanks Peacebabe!!!


----------



## Antigone

Item Name: BALENCIAGA - GIANT 12 ENVELOPE CLUTCH WITH STRAP - BAG - BLACK
Item Number: 263229892196
Seller ID: texxportia
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BALENCIAGA-GIANT-12-ENVELOPE-CLUTCH-WITH-STRAP-BAG-BLACK-AUD-1-800-00/263229892196?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Please authenticate


----------



## Nannafrisk

Ill try again from #6290. With clearer pictures. Hope this is better  Can you please autenticate this velo bag. If it is autentic, what is this type of hardware called?


----------



## ksuromax

Moana78 said:


> some more pictures


this is a fake bag, please, avoid it


----------



## ksuromax

Antigone said:


> Item Name: BALENCIAGA - GIANT 12 ENVELOPE CLUTCH WITH STRAP - BAG - BLACK
> Item Number: 263229892196
> Seller ID: texxportia
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BALENCIAGA-GIANT-12-ENVELOPE-CLUTCH-WITH-STRAP-BAG-BLACK-AUD-1-800-00/263229892196?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> Please authenticate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3841624


without commenting on Authenticity, the front of the leather tag does not match the the back of the tag, i would recommend you to check with the Seller if correct photos were attached to the listing
P.S. i have just checked other listing of the Seller, she has a Brief as well, and the same back tag shot is there, must be just messed up photos, ask for an actual shot for the clutch tag


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



TessaWw said:


> Peachbabe! The last one from my post isn’t sharp enough, this one is! Thanks again!


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag. This is Classic Hardware



Nannafrisk said:


> Ill try again from #6290. With clearer pictures. Hope this is better  Can you please autenticate this velo bag. If it is autentic, what is this type of hardware called?


----------



## TessaWw

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag



Thank you so much for your help. Much appreciated


----------



## gardenfoo

Hello may I have this authenticated, please !

Item name: balenciaga baby blue 
Item number: 263228186853
Site: eBay 
Seller: babygirl68xkarina
Item link:  
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/263228186853 

Thank you so much


----------



## babibarbie

Pls someone authentic this to me? Seller on ebay wrote: 
*This authentic Balenciaga Part Time Giant Studs Handbag Leather is a perfect companion for daily excursions. Designed in plum leather, this stylish bag features exterior zip pocket, dual-rolled braided handles, long fringe tassels, and iconic Balenciaga rose gold giant studs and buckle detail. Its top zipped closure opens to black fabric-lined interior with one zipped pocket perfect for storing your daily essentials. Its detachable leather strap allows this bag to be worn longer on the body.*

*Used 4 times but it perfect condition. Please see all the images. *

*Bought from Barneys 2016. Comes with dust bag and all authenticity cards*

*100% authentic or 10x your money back*

*Feel free to ask any questions before purchase! *

*Happy bidding!*


----------



## babibarbie

More


----------



## purpleboots

Advertised as 2015 Classic Velo Rouge Cerise









































Thanks in advance!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Make sure all required photos are acquired before posting.



gardenfoo said:


> View attachment 3842028
> View attachment 3842028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello may I have this authenticated, please !
> 
> Item name: balenciaga baby blue
> Item number: 263228186853
> Site: eBay
> Seller: babygirl68xkarina
> Item link:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/263228186853
> 
> Thank you so much


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Photos must be *SHARP & CLEAR*. Make sure all required photos are acquired before posting.




babibarbie said:


> More


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



purpleboots said:


> Advertised as 2015 Classic Velo Rouge Cerise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## Asiakiwi

peacebabe said:


> Hello, is this the same bag as #6272??
> 
> If yes, i already replied in #6278. Please do not do multi post when item's been authenticated. It will create confusion.



Hi Peacebabe! This is a different Balenciaga Day bag! The 6272 is black and this one is faded anthracite! Thank you for your help!!  
I need help with this Balenciaga City Pretty Please ! Thanks again!


----------



## Moana78

That's a pity but anyway, good to know. Thank you so much for your help. Much appreciated


----------



## trizia.santi

Hi! Please help me auth this Balenciaga wallet I’m planning to purchase from a local buy and sell group ❤️


----------



## pfb82

Hi i would like to ask if authentic as i juat got this in the mail today... 2011 anthracite part time RH


----------



## pfb82

Hello.can i have another one authenticated pls.. From ebay

Item Name: BALENCIAGA - GIANT 12 ENVELOPE CLUTCH WITH STRAP - BAG - BLACK
Item Number: 372084645010
Seller ID: personalshoppers
Link:https://m.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-V...own-Leather-Gold-HW-/372084645010?_mwBanner=1


----------



## muchstuff

pfb82 said:


> Hello.can i have another one authenticated pls.. From ebay
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA - GIANT 12 ENVELOPE CLUTCH WITH STRAP - BAG - BLACK
> Item Number: 372084645010
> Seller ID: personalshoppers
> Link:https://m.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-V...own-Leather-Gold-HW-/372084645010?_mwBanner=1


Link and description don't match. The link is for a velo not an envelope clutch?


----------



## pfb82

Sorryhere is the corect one

Hello.can i have another one authenticated pls.. From ebay

Item Name: BALENCIAGA Velo Satchel Cross-body Bag Caramel Brown Leather Gold HW
Item Number: 372084645010
Seller ID: personalshoppers
Link:https://m.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-V...own-Leather-Gold-HW-/372084645010?_mwBanner=1


----------



## muchstuff

pfb82 said:


> Sorryhere is the corect one
> 
> Hello.can i have another one authenticated pls.. From ebay
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA Velo Satchel Cross-body Bag Caramel Brown Leather Gold HW
> Item Number: 372084645010
> Seller ID: personalshoppers
> Link:https://m.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-V...own-Leather-Gold-HW-/372084645010?_mwBanner=1


Authentic IMO, marron cognac, looks pretty!


----------



## flaviaoyama

Hello ladies,
Can someone, please, authenticate this for me? 

Tks!  =)


----------



## Baghagkoko

Hi!

I would love some help authenticating this Work GGH. I already bought it since I had to decide and it was a steal, but I am worried about the screws on the handle and there is no code underneath the tag. Everything else seems fine to me and it feels exactly like my other Bals, but I'm no real expert. The lady I bought it from claims her sister bought it at Balenciaga in Marbella. Here are the pics, please tell me if you need more!
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Baghagkoko




----------



## muchstuff

Baghagkoko said:


> View attachment 3845082
> View attachment 3845083
> View attachment 3845084


Sorry, not authentic.


----------



## muchstuff

flaviaoyama said:


> Hello ladies,
> Can someone, please, authenticate this for me?
> 
> Tks!  =)


Sorry, not authentic.


----------



## Baghagkoko

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, not authentic.


Hi, thank you for your help! Can you please explain what makes you say that its not authentic? Is it because there is no code underneath the tag or the rivets? I would like to learn. Its so hard to keep up with all the details. I first thought it was fake because of the _ instead of a . between 'Balenciaga Paris' on the tag but then I read that that was possible. Made me think it could be authentic any way. Guess I should have gone with my first thought :-/


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Baghagkoko said:


> Hi, thank you for your help! Can you please explain what makes you say that its not authentic? Is it because there is no code underneath the tag or the rivets? I would like to learn. Its so hard to keep up with all the details. I first thought it was fake because of the _ instead of a . between 'Balenciaga Paris' on the tag but then I read that that was possible. Made me think it could be authentic any way. Guess I should have gone with my first thought :-/


Will PM you.


----------



## flaviaoyama

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, not authentic.


Really? But why? Seemed so authentic to me... 

(I just want to understand the reason. Im not put you in doubt.)


----------



## muchstuff

flaviaoyama said:


> Really? But why? Seemed so authentic to me...
> 
> (I just want to understand the reason. Im not put you in doubt.)


Will PM you.


----------



## bebeyan

Hi, Could you please authenticate this bag for me? Many Thanks.

Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga Agneau Giant 12 City Black 2013
Link (if available):https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-gold-city-black-202164
then attach any photos

I tried to reach out to them by email and online chat for more photos but they refused. 
Thanks again!


----------



## muchstuff

bebeyan said:


> Hi, Could you please authenticate this bag for me? Many Thanks.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga Agneau Giant 12 City Black 2013
> Link (if available):https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-gold-city-black-202164
> then attach any photos
> 
> I tried to reach out to them by email and online chat for more photos but they refused.
> Thanks again!


Several pics are missing for authentication. The pic of the tag back is pretty much unreadable. Looks like it might be a J tag, which would make sense as they say 2013 (J tag is S/S 2013). I don't see any alarm signs, and Fashionphile is, to my mind, one of the better sites to deal with. Best I can do


----------



## pfb82

muchstuff said:


> Authentic IMO, marron cognac, looks pretty!


Thank you muchstuff!


----------



## muchstuff

pfb82 said:


> Thank you muchstuff!


My pleasure!


----------



## pfb82

may i ask please authentication in post 6320


----------



## muchstuff

pfb82 said:


> may i ask please authentication in post 6320


I'd like a clearer pic of the tag back but I think you're fine.


----------



## pfb82

Here it is  


muchstuff said:


> I'd like a clearer pic of the tag back but I think you're fine.


----------



## muchstuff

pfb82 said:


> Here it is
> 
> View attachment 3846596


Looks good IMO.


----------



## pfb82

muchstuff said:


> Looks good IMO.


Thanks so much muchstuff!


----------



## muchstuff

pfb82 said:


> Thanks so much muchstuff!


My pleasure


----------



## babibarbie

I saw this for sale at poshmark and im glad seller is honest and it saying in his listing this is fake! I know some of balenciaga but in this case i would never ever guess it is fake!!!! In still chocked!!! What make you guys think this is not authentic??? Im curious!  
https://www.poshmark.com/listings/59dcffac4e95a3c54a015d16


----------



## bebeyan

muchstuff said:


> Several pics are missing for authentication. The pic of the tag back is pretty much unreadable. Looks like it might be a J tag, which would make sense as they say 2013 (J tag is S/S 2013). I don't see any alarm signs, and Fashionphile is, to my mind, one of the better sites to deal with. Best I can do


Thank you for your help muchstuff!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

bebeyan said:


> Thank you for your help muchstuff!


My pleasure!


----------



## muchstuff

babibarbie said:


> I saw this for sale at poshmark and im glad seller is honest and it saying in his listing this is fake! I know some of balenciaga but in this case i would never ever guess it is fake!!!! In still chocked!!! What make you guys think this is not authentic??? Im curious!
> https://www.poshmark.com/listings/59dcffac4e95a3c54a015d16


We don't discuss authentication points on the public forum. Most of the photos needed are missing anyway.


----------



## Nataschyaa

Hi all, please help me authenticate this balenciaga classic city metallic edge black ghw


----------



## muchstuff

Nataschyaa said:


> Hi all, please help me authenticate this balenciaga classic city metallic edge black ghw


I'm afraid I can't comment on any ME bag with a short tassel on the front pocket. We've checked with several sales assistants and none so far can confirm a metal edge bag with a short tassel. Sorry! If you wish to PM me feel free


----------



## Kersti27

Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to Balenciaga in this thread.
> 
> - Please do a search within the thread (use Search this thread located on the top right corner) to check if the item has been reviewed by one of the senior authenticators before posting. Try to put your search term in quotes. For example, instead of searching for 1234567890, search for "1234567890"
> 
> - Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> then attach any photos
> 
> - You cannot post your own auctions. However, should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to defend your own auction if its authenticity is questioned, please do not authenticate your own Bbag.
> 
> - Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> - Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> - Please post link (eg/ #4888 , copy and paste the post number) to the original query when requesting a second opinion or in follow up post.
> 
> - Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> 
> - Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> - Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.



I purchased this and I need help in guaranteeing its authenticity. These are the only pictures I have. Can somebody please help me?


----------



## Nataschyaa

muchstuff said:


> I'm afraid I can't comment on any ME bag with a short tassel on the front pocket. We've checked with several sales assistants and none so far can confirm a metal edge bag with a short tassel. Sorry! If you wish to PM me feel free


i saw this website is selling the same one, (i also never seen one with short tassel before). but i saw in other forums they purchased some stuff on this website.. http://www.fashionesta.com/us/brands/all/


----------



## Suerta

Hey dear people, would you be so kind and authenticate my bag?

It's a Balenciaga City in Ink (2006). I bought it preloved and posted it some days ago in the _Identify this_ thread.

I'm not used to Bal bags pre 2010, so maybe you could have a close look at the bag. The leather seams to be thinner than the leather of my 2014 black Bal. Anyway, Thanks a lot


----------



## Asphodel

Hello, I was hoping to get some help with the bag below.

Item Name: Balenciaga AgneauvGiant 12 Silver Velo Gris
Seller: jessicarosales
Item Number: 142525217936
Link: 
https://www.ebay.ca/i/142525217936


The seller provided 2 photos of the tag 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Thanks for all your help.


----------



## klararaw

Please help me with this beautie, im looking or this colour for some time 































link http://www.ebay.pl/itm/Auth-BALENCI...331837?hash=item33d85d667d:g:Sk0AAOSwTLlZycjH

THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## muchstuff

Nataschyaa said:


> i saw this website is selling the same one, (i also never seen one with short tassel before). but i saw in other forums they purchased some stuff on this website.. http://www.fashionesta.com/us/brands/all/


Sorry I know nothing about that particular site.


----------



## muchstuff

Suerta said:


> Hey dear people, would you be so kind and authenticate my bag?
> 
> It's a Balenciaga City in Ink (2006). I bought it preloved and posted it some days ago in the _Identify this_ thread.
> 
> I'm not used to Bal bags pre 2010, so maybe you could have a close look at the bag. The leather seams to be thinner than the leather of my 2014 black Bal. Anyway, Thanks a lot
> View attachment 3849065
> View attachment 3849066
> View attachment 3849067
> View attachment 3849068
> View attachment 3849069
> View attachment 3849070
> View attachment 3849072
> View attachment 3849073


Authentic IMO. I don't know which 2014 you have, the ink would be chevre leather and well broken in.


----------



## muchstuff

Kersti27 said:


> I purchased this and I need help in guaranteeing its authenticity. These are the only pictures I have. Can somebody please help me?


Sorry the details in these pics aren't close enough for me to see clearly. Perhaps someone else can comment?


----------



## Suerta

muchstuff said:


> Authentic IMO. I don't know which 2014 you have, the ink would be chevre leather and well broken in.


Thank you, *muchstuff *
The only thing that's kind of irritating is, that you can see white lining (?) at the bottom-line. I'm including two photos of it. Have you experienced something like this before and is it normal? Moreover, the silver tag inside is a little bit bigger than the one of my 2014 bal, but maybe that's because they changed the material of the plate? Or maybe I am just too picky ☺️


----------



## muchstuff

klararaw said:


> Please help me with this beautie, im looking or this colour for some time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link http://www.ebay.pl/itm/Auth-BALENCI...331837?hash=item33d85d667d:g:Sk0AAOSwTLlZycjH
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH!




Nothing is screaming fake but K tags are tricky. Can you post a picture of the entire tag back nice and flat and close? And a picture of the back of the zipper head?


----------



## muchstuff

Suerta said:


> Thank you, *muchstuff *
> The only thing that's kind of irritating is, that you can see white lining (?) at the bottom-line. I'm including two photos of it. Have you experienced something like this before and is it normal? Moreover, the silver tag inside is a little bit bigger than the one of my 2014 bal, but maybe that's because they changed the material of the plate? Or maybe I am just too picky ☺️


Having a bit of a hard time figuring out exactly what I'm looking at re: the white bit, it's a little too close. As to the sizes of the metal plates, it's like comparing apples and oranges, the plates have gone through more than one change over the years. Again, I don't know what your 2024 bag is or where it was purchased so it's difficult to comment.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Suerta

muchstuff said:


> Having a bit of a hard time figuring out exactly what I'm looking at re: the white bit, it's a little too close. As to the sizes of the metal plates, it's like comparing apples and oranges, the plates have gone through more than one change over the years. Again, I don't know what your 2024 bag is or where it was purchased so it's difficult to comment.


Yep, I know what you mean, the white part is so hard to show and my English isn't good enough to explain correctly. It's where the leatherpart of the bottom begins. I took one more picture of it. Thank you for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

Suerta said:


> Yep, I know what you mean, the white part is so hard to show and my English isn't good enough to explain correctly. It's where the leatherpart of the bottom begins. I took one more picture of it. Thank you for your help!


Ahhh OK  it looks like that's just wear, it's an oldie after all . If it's really bothering you you could get some leather paint and touch it up, although matching the colour ink may be tough. You may have to mix a couple of colours together.


----------



## Suerta

muchstuff said:


> Ahhh OK  it looks like that's just wear, it's an oldie after all . If it's really bothering you you could get some leather paint and touch it up, although matching the colour ink may be tough. You may have to mix a couple of colours together.


Haha, no I'm fine with it! Just thought it might not be authentic because of that. But it's all good


----------



## klararaw

muchstuff said:


> Nothing is screaming fake but K tags are tricky. Can you post a picture of the entire tag back nice and flat and close? And a picture of the back of the zipper head?



thank you!  sorry i dont know what 'k tags' mean (english isnt my 1st language, i try to google it but can't find definition ). I write to seller on ebay for photos you need. But for now, from photos from auction - you think it safe, right?


----------



## Asphodel

Asphodel said:


> Hello, I was hoping to get some help with the bag below.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga AgneauvGiant 12 Silver Velo Gris
> Seller: jessicarosales
> Item Number: 142525217936
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.ca/i/142525217936
> 
> 
> The seller provided 2 photos of the tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3849258
> View attachment 3849259
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your help.



Did I do anything wrong with this post? I noticed it was skipped and am asking again. Sorry. Thanks.


----------



## muchstuff

klararaw said:


> thank you!  sorry i dont know what 'k tags' mean (english isnt my 1st language, i try to google it but can't find definition ). I write to seller on ebay for photos you need. But for now, from photos from auction - you think it safe, right?


Sorry, a K tag is the alphabet letter used for the F/W 2012 bags. As I said, I don't see cause for alarm but l'd feel better seeing the pics asked for, as that particular season had some known counterfeit bags.


----------



## Kersti27

muchstuff said:


> Sorry the details in these pics aren't close enough for me to see clearly. Perhaps someone else can comment?


Thank you for replying.


----------



## mjuy

Hi Everyone - A friend of a friend is selling me her Metallic Edge City for a somewhat reasonable price. I'm hesitant on the authenticity though. She said she got it from Hong Kong. I saw that the dust bag has larger font size compare to the one I got from Barneys. But then again, I'm no expert. Can anyone help please? 
Item Name: Metallic Edge City


----------



## muchstuff

mjuy said:


> Hi Everyone - A friend of a friend is selling me her Metallic Edge City for a somewhat reasonable price. I'm hesitant on the authenticity though. She said she got it from Hong Kong. I saw that the dust bag has larger font size compare to the one I got from Barneys. But then again, I'm no expert. Can anyone help please?
> Item Name: Metallic Edge City
> View attachment 3849879
> View attachment 3849880
> View attachment 3849881
> View attachment 3849882
> View attachment 3849883


You don't have all of the pics needed but I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks good. No red flag.

Congrats! It's a rare gem 

Edit*: Muchstuffs has confirmed it too 



Suerta said:


> Hey dear people, would you be so kind and authenticate my bag?
> 
> It's a Balenciaga City in Ink (2006). I bought it preloved and posted it some days ago in the _Identify this_ thread.
> 
> I'm not used to Bal bags pre 2010, so maybe you could have a close look at the bag. The leather seams to be thinner than the leather of my 2014 black Bal. Anyway, Thanks a lot
> View attachment 3849065
> View attachment 3849066
> View attachment 3849067
> View attachment 3849068
> View attachment 3849069
> View attachment 3849070
> View attachment 3849072
> View attachment 3849073


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, the photos are not closed-up, sharp & clear enough for authentication.

Pls click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication.



Kersti27 said:


> I purchased this and I need help in guaranteeing its authenticity. These are the only pictures I have. Can somebody please help me?


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, the link is not the same bag.

Pls click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication.




Asphodel said:


> Hello, I was hoping to get some help with the bag below.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga AgneauvGiant 12 Silver Velo Gris
> Seller: jessicarosales
> Item Number: 142525217936
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.ca/i/142525217936
> 
> 
> The seller provided 2 photos of the tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3849258
> View attachment 3849259
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your help.


----------



## minicourageuse

Please could you authenticate this Bag. It is quite worn and some tassels are missing. Thank you !
Item Name (if you know it): City?
then attach any photos


----------



## minicourageuse

minicourageuse said:


> Please could you authenticate this Bag. It is quite worn and some tassels are missing. Thank you !
> Item Name (if you know it): City?
> then attach any photos


more and better images of details here


----------



## LostInBal

minicourageuse said:


> more and better images of details here


This is counterfeit, sorry. Hope you didn’t pay too much..


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## klararaw

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, a K tag is the alphabet letter used for the F/W 2012 bags. As I said, I don't see cause for alarm but l'd feel better seeing the pics asked for, as that particular season had some known counterfeit bags.


i've got this message:
_Unfortunately the pictures already uploaded is the best quality pictures that we can take right now.
The picture of the entire tag back is in the 5th photo.
And a picture of the back of the zipper head is leather fringe style.

We are sorry for the inconvenience.
_
Now i have no idea what to do


----------



## muchstuff

klararaw said:


> i've got this message:
> _Unfortunately the pictures already uploaded is the best quality pictures that we can take right now.
> The picture of the entire tag back is in the 5th photo.
> And a picture of the back of the zipper head is leather fringe style.
> 
> We are sorry for the inconvenience.
> _
> Now i have no idea what to do


Sorry, wish I could be of more help. As I said, there's nothing that's blatantly fake that I can see, but I'm always cautious with F/W 2012 bags. Perhaps someone else can have a look...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

The bag belonging to this tag has been sold on eBay recently for over 700 EUR. Listed as brand new. Would it be correct to say it's fake just by looking at its tag?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Balenciaga-City-Arena-Handtasche-/122712875823?hash=item1c9241e32f:g:4tEAAOSwL5BZwA8U&nma=true&si=C7WDE7XCqsxyzNCBIoT%2BX3vykLY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## klararaw

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, wish I could be of more help. As I said, there's nothing that's blatantly fake that I can see, but I'm always cautious with F/W 2012 bags. Perhaps someone else can have a look...


you help me anyway! thank you a lot!


----------



## atlantis1982

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> The bag belonging to this tag has been sold on eBay recently for over 700 EUR. Listed as brand new. Would it be correct to say it's fake just by looking at its tag?
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Balenciaga-City-Arena-Handtasche-/122712875823?hash=item1c9241e32f:g:4tEAAOSwL5BZwA8U&nma=true&si=C7WDE7XCqsxyzNCBIoT%2BX3vykLY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> View attachment 3850767


One of those pics was stolen from Yoogi's Closet:
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/balenciaga-jacynthe-lambskin-leather-motorcycle-city-bag.html
Edit: sent Yoogi's an email & link; maybe they can go after them.


----------



## joelee28

hello! this is my first time posting here, so apologies if I don't get it right the first time. I purchased a balenciaga metallic edge velo off a consignment shop and after reading terrible reviews of this store, I wanted to confirm authenticity of the following balenciaga: 
	

		
			
		

		
	













Item Name: Balenciaga Motocross Metallic Edge Velo
Item Number: Item # BAL52013
Seller ID: therealreal
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...balenciaga-motocross-metallic-edge-velo-bag-6


----------



## joelee28

additional photos for ask above re: therealreal, balenciaga metallic edge velo


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



joelee28 said:


> additional photos for ask above re: therealreal, balenciaga metallic edge velo


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, I don't see anything alarming from those posted photos. If you are getting the bag, you can post the required photos again to confirm



klararaw said:


> i've got this message:
> _Unfortunately the pictures already uploaded is the best quality pictures that we can take right now.
> The picture of the entire tag back is in the 5th photo.
> And a picture of the back of the zipper head is leather fringe style.
> 
> We are sorry for the inconvenience.
> _
> Now i have no idea what to do


----------



## joelee28

thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## Mamahailee

joelee28 said:


> hello! this is my first time posting here, so apologies if I don't get it right the first time. I purchased a balenciaga metallic edge velo off a consignment shop and after reading terrible reviews of this store, I wanted to confirm authenticity of the following balenciaga:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3850851
> View attachment 3850852
> View attachment 3850853
> View attachment 3850854
> View attachment 3850855
> View attachment 3850856
> View attachment 3850857
> View attachment 3850858
> View attachment 3850859
> View attachment 3850860
> 
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Motocross Metallic Edge Velo
> Item Number: Item # BAL52013
> Seller ID: therealreal
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...balenciaga-motocross-metallic-edge-velo-bag-6






Sorry to barge in , im still learning too, but i would like to know ; shouldnt the metallic edge bags have the 'gold stamp' wordings on BALENCIAGA PARIS ? 
Im just asking out of curiosity , would love to learn from fellow Balgals here. Thank you so much. [emoji177]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

atlantis1982 said:


> One of those pics was stolen from Yoogi's Closet:
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/balenciaga-jacynthe-lambskin-leather-motorcycle-city-bag.html
> Edit: sent Yoogi's an email & link; maybe they can go after them.


Good! It's not right but I can understand someone


atlantis1982 said:


> One of those pics was stolen from Yoogi's Closet:
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/balenciaga-jacynthe-lambskin-leather-motorcycle-city-bag.html
> Edit: sent Yoogi's an email & link; maybe they can go after them.


Good! I feel sorry for the buyer, maybe eBay should be alerted as well.

#127  And here's another one. Allegedly.


----------



## Sora_V

Hello, could someone please help me authenticate this Balenciaga bag? Thank you in advance!
Item Name: I guess it's City Classique? I'm not sure.
Link: https://item.rakuten.co.jp/auc-vector/114-201710121996/
Size: H24cm (9.4in) x W38cm (14.9in) x D13cm (5.1)
Photos:


----------



## Sora_V

Sora_V said:


> Hello, could someone please help me authenticate this Balenciaga bag? Thank you in advance!
> Item Name: I guess it's City Classique? I'm not sure.
> Link: https://item.rakuten.co.jp/auc-vector/114-201710121996/
> Size: H24cm (9.4in) x W38cm (14.9in) x D13cm (5.1)
> Photos:


adding photo of the tag, sorry


----------



## shermaine57

Hi there, I am intended to purchase this Balenciaga Mini from a friend of mine which she purchase from Reebonz. It looks legit to me however I would like to get opinions from you guys for me to proceed with the purchase. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## mjuy

muchstuff said:


> You don't have all of the pics needed but I wouldn't buy it.


She sent more pictures. She even took pictures of the receipts. What do you guys think?


----------



## Kersti27

Somebody pls help me authenticate this. Im planning to buy it.


----------



## muchstuff

mjuy said:


> She sent more pictures. She even took pictures of the receipts. What do you guys think?
> View attachment 3851308
> View attachment 3851309
> View attachment 3851310
> View attachment 3851311
> View attachment 3851312
> View attachment 3851313
> View attachment 3851314
> View attachment 3851315
> View attachment 3851308
> View attachment 3851309
> View attachment 3851310
> View attachment 3851311
> View attachment 3851312
> View attachment 3851313
> View attachment 3851315
> View attachment 3851314


Unfortunately the pics don't allow for a close up inspection of some of the details. The pics of the tag front and back are not clear but to the best of my knowledge the font is off. The numeric font in particular is wrong.  I've also never seen a leather swatch attached to a Bal bag such as the one shown in the picture. I'm also questioning why in some pics the handles are wrapped and in others they're not. Please feel free to wait for an authenticator to respond but I'd be wary. @peacebabe  any comments?


----------



## Mamahailee

I saw this from a vintage seller, selling mostly Lvs but today i saw this popped up. To me, this doesnt look like Balenciaga in many ways but the seller insisted this is authentic.. I just need a confirmation. Please. Tq.


----------



## muchstuff

Kersti27 said:


> Somebody pls help me authenticate this. Im planning to buy it.


Missing some pics, please see the link below.


----------



## cbarrus

Mamahailee said:


> I saw this from a vintage seller, selling mostly Lvs but today i saw this popped up. To me, this doesnt look like Balenciaga in many ways but the seller insisted this is authentic.. I just need a confirmation. Please. Tq.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3851727
> 
> View attachment 3851728
> 
> View attachment 3851729
> 
> View attachment 3851730
> 
> View attachment 3851731
> 
> View attachment 3851732



This is not authentic - sorry.


----------



## Ferina Tariza

Hi, im newbie  i want to ask is that possible if balenciaga classic metallic edge city gold hardware have serial number "390154" ? Thankyou before


----------



## peacebabe

It's non authentic. Please avoid



muchstuff said:


> Unfortunately the pics don't allow for a close up inspection of some of the details. The pics of the tag front and back are not clear but to the best of my knowledge the font is off. The numeric font in particular is wrong.  I've also never seen a leather swatch attached to a Bal bag such as the one shown in the picture. I'm also questioning why in some pics the handles are wrapped and in others they're not. Please feel free to wait for an authenticator to respond but I'd be wary. @peacebabe  any comments?





mjuy said:


> She sent more pictures. She even took pictures of the receipts. What do you guys think?
> View attachment 3851308
> View attachment 3851309
> View attachment 3851310
> View attachment 3851311
> View attachment 3851312
> View attachment 3851313
> View attachment 3851314
> View attachment 3851315
> View attachment 3851308
> View attachment 3851309
> View attachment 3851310
> View attachment 3851311
> View attachment 3851312
> View attachment 3851313
> View attachment 3851315
> View attachment 3851314


----------



## peacebabe

Im replying just to your question & not the authenticity of your bag..... Yes it's possible.



Ferina Tariza said:


> Hi, im newbie  i want to ask is that possible if balenciaga classic metallic edge city gold hardware have serial number "390154" ? Thankyou before


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, pls click on my undersigned link to see all photos needed for authentication




Sora_V said:


> Hello, could someone please help me authenticate this Balenciaga bag? Thank you in advance!
> Item Name: I guess it's City Classique? I'm not sure.
> Link: https://item.rakuten.co.jp/auc-vector/114-201710121996/
> Size: H24cm (9.4in) x W38cm (14.9in) x D13cm (5.1)
> Photos:
> View attachment 3851099
> View attachment 3851100
> View attachment 3851101
> View attachment 3851102
> View attachment 3851103
> View attachment 3851104
> View attachment 3851105
> View attachment 3851106


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, not necessary. Depends on the year of production



Mamahailee said:


> Sorry to barge in , im still learning too, but i would like to know ; shouldnt the metallic edge bags have the 'gold stamp' wordings on BALENCIAGA PARIS ?
> Im just asking out of curiosity , would love to learn from fellow Balgals here. Thank you so much. [emoji177]


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, pls click on my undersigned link to see all photos needed for authentication



shermaine57 said:


> Hi there, I am intended to purchase this Balenciaga Mini from a friend of mine which she purchase from Reebonz. It looks legit to me however I would like to get opinions from you guys for me to proceed with the purchase. Many thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3851159
> View attachment 3851160
> View attachment 3851161
> View attachment 3851162
> View attachment 3851163
> View attachment 3851165
> View attachment 3851166
> View attachment 3851190


----------



## peachyapple

Hi everyone!! Would love your help authenticating this bag! It's a giant city covered brogue, purchased from fashionphile. Thank you!!


----------



## Sora_V

peacebabe said:


> Hello, pls click on my undersigned link to see all photos needed for authentication


Thank you for replying!
I added a photo of the tag, would this help? I'm waiting for more photos from the store.
The number is 115748. They blur out numbers to avoid counterfeit manufacturers.


----------



## Ferina Tariza

Thankyou, and please help me is this authentic or not?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag  



peachyapple said:


> View attachment 3851908
> View attachment 3851909
> View attachment 3851910
> View attachment 3851911
> View attachment 3851912
> View attachment 3851914
> 
> Hi everyone!! Would love your help authenticating this bag! It's a giant city covered brogue, purchased from fashionphile. Thank you!!


----------



## peacebabe

Yes, i saw the tag. Just talking about the tag, nothing alarming. But still, we need to see required photos to confirm



Sora_V said:


> Thank you for replying!
> I added a photo of the tag, would this help? I'm waiting for more photos from the store.
> The number is 115748. They blur out numbers to avoid counterfeit manufacturers.
> View attachment 3851903


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, i need a sharp & close up photos of the rivet & bale. Also please retake front & back of tag photos again. Make sure all letters & numbers are sharp, clear & visible.

You can click on my undersigned link to see examples



Ferina Tariza said:


> Thankyou, and please help me is this authentic or not?


----------



## Ferina Tariza

peacebabe said:


> Hello, i need a sharp & close up photos of the rivet & bale. Also please retake front & back of tag photos again. Make sure all letters & numbers are sharp, clear & visible.
> 
> You can click on my undersigned link to see examples


----------



## Ferina Tariza

Thankyou so much  and how is it?


----------



## peachyapple

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag


Thank u so much!! Excited to start using this bag!


----------



## Rizanne3

Hi guys,

May i have this authenticate please, bought this from ebay and it came dirty so i put it in the washing for 15 minutes and i tottaly ruined it. LOL 

Kind Regards


----------



## mjuy

peacebabe said:


> It's non authentic. Please avoid


thank you for the help!!!


----------



## LostInBal

Rizanne3 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> May i have this authenticate please, bought this from ebay and it came dirty so i put it in the washing for 15 minutes and i tottaly ruined it. LOL
> 
> Kind Regards


Authentic 08 S/S bouton d’or City


----------



## Joanthm

Hi! May I ask someone to authenticate this bag for me pls? Seller from ig says it's a very first edition of city, not sure what year but she said maybe from 2004. Thanks in advance


----------



## muchstuff

Joanthm said:


> Hi! May I ask someone to authenticate this bag for me pls? Seller from ig says it's a very first edition of city, not sure what year but she said maybe from 2004. Thanks in advance


Authentic IMO. More like S/S 2003. Starting in F/W 2003 the silver plate was introduced on the interior tag.


----------



## Joanthm

muchstuff said:


> Authentic IMO. More like S/S 2003. Starting in F/W 2003 the silver plate was introduced on the interior tag.


Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

Joanthm said:


> Thanks so much for your help!


My pleasure!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, I must say that im not able to authenticate this bag. Few of the authenticators had a discussion and concluded that yours has some inconsistency compared to the authentic ones. I would be easier if we have the bag IRL, and can see in all angles we want. 

If i were you, i will not purchase the bag. By the way, may i just know where is the bag from ??



Ferina Tariza said:


> Thankyou so much  and how is it?


----------



## Mamahailee

peacebabe said:


> Hello, I must say that im not able to authenticate this bag. Few of the authenticators had a discussion and concluded that yours has some inconsistency compared to the authentic ones. I would be easier if we have the bag IRL, and can see in all angles we want.
> 
> If i were you, i will not purchase the bag. By the way, may i just know where is the bag from ??



I have seen some premium grade balenciagas looking exactly like this. The tag and the leather are similar


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Mamahailee

A seller provided only these pics for me , selling the bag really cheap. She said there are no care cards too. I need help. Tq so much in advance. 













View attachment 3852779


View attachment 3852780


----------



## muchstuff

Mamahailee said:


> I have seen some premium grade balenciagas looking exactly like this. The tag and the leather are similar


As peace said, there are some inconsistencies. Perhaps a paid authentication would be the way to go.


----------



## Rizanne3

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic 08 S/S bouton d’or City


Thank you so much, Also is it normal for the handle to peel as well?


----------



## iiheartbags

Hello. Can you lovely to tpf'ers help me authenticate this city? 

https://www.ebay.com/i/362132285705 

Thank you! [emoji173]️


----------



## LostInBal

Rizanne3 said:


> Thank you so much, Also is it normal for the handle to peel as well?


Peeling because they have been redyed..


----------



## LostInBal

iiheartbags said:


> Hello. Can you lovely to tpf'ers help me authenticate this city?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/i/362132285705
> 
> Thank you! [emoji173]️


Awful fake..


----------



## LostInBal

Mamahailee said:


> I saw this from a vintage seller, selling mostly Lvs but today i saw this popped up. To me, this doesnt look like Balenciaga in many ways but the seller insisted this is authentic.. I just need a confirmation. Please. Tq.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3851727
> 
> View attachment 3851728
> 
> View attachment 3851729
> 
> View attachment 3851730
> 
> View attachment 3851731
> 
> View attachment 3851732


Fake to me


----------



## Leshya

Pls help me to authenticate this balenciaga 2012 part time bag. Lagon Colour.


----------



## Kikiness88

Good afternoon all! Can you please help me authenticate the following Balenciaga Town RH?

Link:
https://www.ebay.ca/i/401396624157

I've also attached the additional pics I requested.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## klaudia111

Hello, could you please help me authenticate this Balenciaga I just bought on ebay? Thanks in advance!!!

Item Name: Balenciaga Papier Mini Flap Tote
Item Number: 292285582369
Seller ID: talah1980
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/292285582369


----------



## cbarrus

klaudia111 said:


> Hello, could you please help me authenticate this Balenciaga I just bought on ebay? Thanks in advance!!!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Papier Mini Flap Tote
> Item Number: 292285582369
> Seller ID: talah1980
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/292285582369



Your link is going to a different bag. The bag in the link is not authentic. But if you actually purchased a Papier bag, please correct the link.


----------



## cbarrus

Leshya said:


> Pls help me to authenticate this balenciaga 2012 part time bag. Lagon Colour.



Looks good to me.


----------



## cbarrus

Kikiness88 said:


> Good afternoon all! Can you please help me authenticate the following Balenciaga Town RH?
> 
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.ca/i/401396624157
> 
> I've also attached the additional pics I requested.
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> View attachment 3853046
> View attachment 3853047
> View attachment 3853048
> View attachment 3853049
> View attachment 3853050



Authentic by a well-known and reputable seller.


----------



## klaudia111

Authenticate This BALENCIAGA

The link I sent is of the bag I purchased, so you think it's not authentic even if it has the receipt?? Thanks


----------



## cbarrus

klaudia111 said:


> Authenticate This BALENCIAGA
> 
> The link I sent is of the bag I purchased, so you think it's not authentic even if it has the receipt?? Thanks



Yes. Most authenticators do not even look at the receipt. It's the bag that tells the story. Sorry.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## cbarrus

Mamahailee said:


> A seller provided only these pics for me , selling the bag really cheap. She said there are no care cards too. I need help. Tq so much in advance.
> 
> View attachment 3852775
> 
> 
> View attachment 3852776
> 
> 
> View attachment 3852778
> 
> 
> View attachment 3852779
> 
> 
> View attachment 3852780



Authentic, in my opinion.


----------



## Leshya

Leshya said:


> Pls help me to authenticate this balenciaga 2012 part time bag. Lagon Colour.





cbarrus said:


> Looks good to me.


Thank you


----------



## Mamahailee

cbarrus said:


> Authentic, in my opinion.



Thank you so much. Xoxo hugs!


----------



## Mamahailee

aalinne_72 said:


> Fake to me



Thanks! [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Leshya

cbarrus said:


> Looks good to me.


Does this mean it is real?


----------



## Thathangryfoodie

Hello,
Just purchased this balenciaga second hand. Please confirm if this is authentic or fake. 
Item name: balenciaga classic city 
Link: kijii - link removed since bag has been sold
Seller id: grace shan ( kijiji )


----------



## muchstuff

Thathangryfoodie said:


> Hello,
> Just purchased this balenciaga second hand. Please confirm if this is authentic or fake.
> Item name: balenciaga classic city
> Link: kijii - link removed since bag has been sold
> Seller id: grace shan ( kijiji )


Sorry this is not authentic.


----------



## Thathangryfoodie

muchstuff said:


> Sorry this is not authentic.


Hello,
Can you please help me understand what are the factors to reach this conclusion?


----------



## Rizanne3

aalinne_72 said:


> Peeling because they have been redyed..


Awesome, Thank you so much for your help


----------



## muchstuff

Thathangryfoodie said:


> Hello,
> Can you please help me understand what are the factors to reach this conclusion?


We don't discuss particulars on the public forum but several of the markers we look at are clearly not authentic. I'll PM you.


----------



## Thathangryfoodie

muchstuff said:


> We don't discuss particulars on the public forum but several of the markers we look at are clearly not authentic. I'll PM you.


Thank you.


----------



## Mamahailee

Im currently eyeing this gorgeous preloved Part Time and i wish to get it confirmed as authentic before i buy it.. [emoji6]
the seller doesnt have the authenticity/ care cards with her. 
P/s : what is the exact color for this bag..? (The name) 
Tq so much in advance! [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Leshya

Pls assist me in authenticating this olive green bag. I'm thinking of purchasing it.
Thank you so much.


Leshya said:


> Does this mean it is real?





Leshya said:


> Does this mean it is real?


----------



## peacebabe

Though not all photos for authentication are presented, it's fine because i personally checked the bag & the seller is my sister 



Leshya said:


> Pls assist me in authenticating this olive green bag. I'm thinking of purchasing it.
> Thank you so much.


----------



## Leshya

Mamahailee said:


> Im currently eyeing this gorgeous preloved Part Time and i wish to get it confirmed as authentic before i buy it.. [emoji6]
> the seller doesnt have the authenticity/ care cards with her.
> P/s : what is the exact color for this bag..? (The name)
> Tq so much in advance! [emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3853578
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853579
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853580
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853581
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853582
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853583


Looks like a lagon 2012 part time bag.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Leshya

peacebabe said:


> Though not all photos for authentication are presented, it's fine because i personally checked the bag & the seller is my sister


Wow are u serious?! What about my other post online.. I posted under my name


----------



## Leshya

Thank you so much!! 


peacebabe said:


> Though not all photos for authentication are presented, it's fine because i personally checked the bag & the seller is my sister


----------



## Leshya

I think another authenticator saw my bag and mentioned it looks good to me. Does she mean it's real for this bag


----------



## peacebabe

Yes, as she said, "looks good" also mean it's fine



Leshya said:


> I think another authenticator saw my bag and mentioned it looks good to me. Does she mean it's real for this bag


----------



## Leshya

peacebabe said:


> Yes, as she said, "looks good" also mean it's fine


Thanks sweetie


----------



## klaudia111

Thank you so much for taking the time to look!!

The seller insists it's authentic and is happy to send more photos if that helps, or is it not even worth getting more photos if you're sure it's a fake? Thank you, really appreciate your help 



cbarrus said:


> Yes. Most authenticators do not even look at the receipt. It's the bag that tells the story. Sorry.


----------



## muchstuff

klaudia111 said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to look!!
> 
> The seller insists it's authentic and is happy to send more photos if that helps, or is it not even worth getting more photos if you're sure it's a fake? Thank you, really appreciate your help


Sorry if I'm  interjecting without need but @klaudia111 the bag in the link sent is not authentic, as cbarrus has pointed out. But I'm curious as to whether or not you two are discussing the same bag. Your link description states a Papier sold by talah1980 but if you open the link you find a fake First being sold by marjoprie. Did you open the link to be sure that's the bag you're asking about? Which seller are you in contact with?


----------



## Mamahailee

Mamahailee said:


> Im currently eyeing this gorgeous preloved Part Time and i wish to get it confirmed as authentic before i buy it.. [emoji6]
> the seller doesnt have the authenticity/ care cards with her.
> P/s : what is the exact color for this bag..? (The name)
> Tq so much in advance! [emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3853578
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853579
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853580
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853581
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853582
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853583



Please anyone? I need help with this one [emoji1317][emoji1317][emoji1317]


----------



## klaudia111

muchstuff said:


> Sorry if I'm  interjecting without need but @klaudia111 the bag in the link sent is not authentic, as cbarrus has pointed out. But I'm curious as to whether or not you two are discussing the same bag. Your link description states a Papier sold by talah1980 but if you open the link you find a fake First being sold by marjoprie. Did you open the link to be sure that's the bag you're asking about? Which seller are you in contact with?



This is the strangest thing, thank you so much for pointing it out!! The link doesn't seem to be working for you but when I open it I can see the right auction... I can only apologize for the confusion!

I'm attaching the photos instead because it seems like there is something wrong with the ebay link then and the bag you've been looking at is not the right one?!

Hopeful that this one is authentic!! Please let me know what you think! Thanks in advance


----------



## muchstuff

klaudia111 said:


> This is the strangest thing, thank you so much for pointing it out!! The link doesn't seem to be working for you but when I open it I can see the right auction... I can only apologize for the confusion!
> 
> I'm attaching the photos instead because it seems like there is something wrong with the ebay link then and the bag you've been looking at is not the right one?!
> 
> Hopeful that this one is authentic!! Please let me know what you think! Thanks in advance



Yes, it was the other bag that was deemed fake. I'm not familiar with this particular Papier, how about someone else... @cbarrus ? @peacebabe ? And please ask for pics of the interior tag, front and back, as well as the back of the zipper head etc., see link below for the necessary pics.


----------



## cbarrus

klaudia111 said:


> This is the strangest thing, thank you so much for pointing it out!! The link doesn't seem to be working for you but when I open it I can see the right auction... I can only apologize for the confusion!
> 
> I'm attaching the photos instead because it seems like there is something wrong with the ebay link then and the bag you've been looking at is not the right one?!
> 
> Hopeful that this one is authentic!! Please let me know what you think! Thanks in advance


That is weird what is happening with your Ebay link. I am not as familiar with this style but I also doubt that it's been fake. However, we will need to see the tag front and back to hopefully authenticate. What I can see looks good so far. Sorry for the confusion with the other bag.


----------



## Leshya

Please help me to authenticate this.

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...skin-leather-giant-12-rose-gold-work-bag.html

I am keen on buying this.


----------



## cbarrus

Leshya said:


> Please help me to authenticate this.
> 
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...skin-leather-giant-12-rose-gold-work-bag.html
> 
> I am keen on buying this.



This is authentic. Yoogis is a well-known and reputable seller.


----------



## Leshya

cbarrus said:


> This is authentic. Yoogis is a well-known and reputable seller.


thank you very much


----------



## Kristinaaa

Hello lovely Authenticators 

I just purchased this preloved, and I was hoping one of you could please help me authenticate it. TIA.

Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga City black
Seller: DeeDee of Trendsales
Link: https://www.trendsales.dk/listings/...utm_campaign=ReplyEmail_MWEB&utm_content=Cta1
Item number: 115748-001013


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## cbarrus

Kristinaaa said:


> Hello lovely Authenticators
> 
> I just purchased this preloved, and I was hoping one of you could please help me authenticate it. TIA.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga City black
> Seller: DeeDee of Trendsales
> Link: https://www.trendsales.dk/listings/...utm_campaign=ReplyEmail_MWEB&utm_content=Cta1
> Item number: 115748-001013



Authentic, in my opinion.


----------



## Kristinaaa

cbarrus said:


> Authentic, in my opinion.


Yay! Thank you very much Cbarrus  Have a nice day


----------



## kristinayoungbong

Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga First (from 2003)
Link (if available): https://www.trendsales.dk/listings/balenciaga-handtaske/54257875?forum=111&road=my_items


----------



## Airi natalya

Hello, somebody please help me. I have a plan to buy balenciaga city in bleu nuit 2015 from instagram. But the seller only share me some pics. Is this authentic or not?


----------



## muchstuff

Airi natalya said:


> Hello, somebody please help me. I have a plan to buy balenciaga city in bleu nuit 2015 from instagram. But the seller only share me some pics. Is this authentic or not?


We need the proper pics in order to help you. Please see the link below. Also, we need the entire back of the tag, the bottom line is missing.


----------



## Mamahailee

Mamahailee said:


> Im currently eyeing this gorgeous preloved Part Time and i wish to get it confirmed as authentic before i buy it.. [emoji6]
> the seller doesnt have the authenticity/ care cards with her.
> P/s : what is the exact color for this bag..? (The name)
> Tq so much in advance! [emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3853578
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853579
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853580
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853581
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853582
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853583



Im wondering why my post is ignored by the authenticators here... ☹️☹️☹️


----------



## muchstuff

Mamahailee said:


> Im wondering why my post is ignored by the authenticators here... ☹️☹️☹️


Sorry, with everyone in and out sometimes things get missed. Is it possible to get a better pic of the tag back? Everything else looks OK IMO but that tag back is not very clear.


----------



## LostInBal

kristinayoungbong said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga First (from 2003)
> Link (if available): https://www.trendsales.dk/listings/balenciaga-handtaske/54257875?forum=111&road=my_items
> 
> View attachment 3854941
> View attachment 3854942
> View attachment 3854943
> View attachment 3854944
> View attachment 3854945
> View attachment 3854948
> View attachment 3854949
> View attachment 3854950
> View attachment 3854951
> View attachment 3854953



Did you know this bag has been redyed from off white color to black?.
Looks good but could you ask seller for picture of serial (back side leather tag)?


----------



## Mamahailee

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, with everyone in and out sometimes things get missed. Is it possible to get a better pic of the tag back? Everything else looks OK IMO but that tag back is not very clear.





Thank you so much! I was starting to think ive done something wrong coz no one replied lol! [emoji28]
Here are the pics of the back of the tag as requested ..


----------



## lilazn00

Hi ladies please help me authenticate this bag


----------



## chanellover

Hello All!  I know that RealReal is suppose to be authentic but I would appreciate your 2nd opinion! (Esp for my peace of mind! Thanks!

Item:  Balenciaga Black City


----------



## muchstuff

Mamahailee said:


> Thank you so much! I was starting to think ive done something wrong coz no one replied lol! [emoji28]
> Here are the pics of the back of the tag as requested ..
> 
> View attachment 3855409
> 
> 
> View attachment 3855411


I'm going to be honest here and say that I'm not comfortable authenticating this. I'm not saying it's not authentic but the tag back isn't well-stamped and I'm leery with F/W 2012 tags as I know there were fakes. Can someone else weigh in? @peacebabe ? @Conni618 ? @ksuromax ? We've had convos on K tags before...


----------



## muchstuff

lilazn00 said:


> Hi ladies please help me authenticate this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3855740
> View attachment 3855741
> View attachment 3855742
> View attachment 3855743
> View attachment 3855744
> View attachment 3855745
> View attachment 3855746
> View attachment 3855747
> View attachment 3855748


Pics are too small, can you repost with them full size please?


----------



## muchstuff

chanellover said:


> Hello All!  I know that RealReal is suppose to be authentic but I would appreciate your 2nd opinion! (Esp for my peace of mind! Thanks!
> 
> Item:  Balenciaga Black City
> View attachment 3855912
> View attachment 3855913
> View attachment 3855914
> View attachment 3855915
> View attachment 3855916
> View attachment 3855917
> View attachment 3855919
> View attachment 3855920
> View attachment 3855921
> View attachment 3855922


Looks authentic IMO.


----------



## lilazn00

Here’s are the photos


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

lilazn00 said:


> Here’s are the photos
> View attachment 3856104
> View attachment 3856105
> 
> View attachment 3856106
> View attachment 3856107
> View attachment 3856108
> View attachment 3856109
> View attachment 3856111
> View attachment 3856112
> View attachment 3856113


Sorry to keep asking but can you post a close pic of the back of the zipper head?


----------



## lilazn00

Here it is I hope this helps it toke a long time and many shots and still good enough


----------



## chanellover

muchstuff said:


> Looks authentic IMO.


Thanks so much for the quick response!  I was worried because the tag did not state 1000 (for the black color).


----------



## Leshya

May I please request an authentication of this amethyst bag
2008- city- amethyst Color season 3.
Thank you so much.


----------



## LostInBal

Leshya said:


> May I please request an authentication of this amethyst bag
> 2008- city- amethyst Color season 3.
> Thank you so much.


Authentic


----------



## Leshya

Thank you very much


aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic


----------



## muchstuff

lilazn00 said:


> Here it is I hope this helps it toke a long time and many shots and still good enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3856159
> View attachment 3856160


Authentic IMO.


----------



## muchstuff

chanellover said:


> Thanks so much for the quick response!  I was worried because the tag did not state 1000 (for the black color).


Depends on the year.


----------



## lilazn00

muchstuff said:


> Authentic IMO.



Thank you [emoji120]


----------



## muchstuff

lilazn00 said:


> Thank you [emoji120]


My pleasure.


----------



## Mamahailee

muchstuff said:


> I'm going to be honest here and say that I'm not comfortable authenticating this. I'm not saying it's not authentic but the tag back isn't well-stamped and I'm leery with F/W 2012 tags as I know there were fakes. Can someone else weigh in? @peacebabe ? @Conni618 ? @ksuromax ? We've had convos on K tags before...




Thank you @muchstuff .. 
Ohmygod.... please...


I need more opinions on this.. anyone..? @CeeJay ..? @ksuromax @peacebabe ..
[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## ksuromax

Mamahailee said:


> Thank you @muchstuff ..
> Ohmygod.... please...
> 
> 
> I need more opinions on this.. anyone..? @CeeJay ..? @ksuromax @peacebabe ..
> [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


I will have a look when i am on a big screen, cannot do it on the phone, be back in a couple of hours


----------



## muchstuff

Mamahailee said:


> Thank you @muchstuff ..
> Ohmygod.... please...
> 
> 
> I need more opinions on this.. anyone..? @CeeJay ..? @ksuromax @peacebabe ..
> [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


Don't panic I'm just being cautious.


----------



## Mamahailee

muchstuff said:


> Don't panic I'm just being cautious.



Yes you should be . Lol. The thing is i already bought the bag. And the seller said i can get my money back if this bag is not authentic. [emoji20][emoji20][emoji20]


----------



## Mamahailee

ksuromax said:


> I will have a look when i am on a big screen, cannot do it on the phone, be back in a couple of hours



Thanks!! I’ll wait [emoji177]


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Mamahailee said:


> Yes you should be . Lol. The thing is i already bought the bag. And the seller said i can get my money back if this bag is not authentic. [emoji20][emoji20][emoji20]


OK so all's good, let's see what ksuromax has to say.


----------



## ksuromax

Mamahailee said:


> Im currently eyeing this gorgeous preloved Part Time and i wish to get it confirmed as authentic before i buy it.. [emoji6]
> the seller doesnt have the authenticity/ care cards with her.
> P/s : what is the exact color for this bag..? (The name)
> Tq so much in advance! [emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3853578
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853579
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853580
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853581
> 
> View attachment 3853582





muchstuff said:


> OK so all's good, let's see what ksuromax has to say.


ok, so, i have pulled out my Lagoon with K tag before heading to work, and it definitely looks ok in terms of letters and font, rest of markers look consistent, too.
But i see why Much is concerned, print on the tag looks a bit smudged/blurred, but as far as i can see none of your shots are taken in straight flat /front position.
maybe it's just the phone camera that cannot focus well on tiny details, i don't know...
can you take one more shot next to the window but without straight sunlight? and try to make it not bending, or folding? so we can safely say firm


----------



## Mamahailee

Ok!!! Will do that [emoji108][emoji108][emoji108]


----------



## Mamahailee

[emoji28][emoji28]It’s a relief to know that you too have a Lagon , to compare mine with.. so..
Are these pictures okay? @muchstuff @ksuromax 








Sorry for all the troubles ive caused you , cant sleep in peace without knowing the authenticity of this PT. [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

Mamahailee said:


> [emoji28][emoji28]It’s a relief to know that you too have a Lagon , to compare mine with.. so..
> Are these pictures okay? @muchstuff @ksuromax
> 
> View attachment 3856351
> 
> 
> View attachment 3856352
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the troubles ive caused you , cant sleep in peace without knowing the authenticity of this PT. [emoji4]


i think you are ok to go, looks good to me 
thanks a lot for the last pics, very clear and sharp enough  
colour name is LAGOON, it's from 2012 AW season


----------



## Mamahailee

ksuromax said:


> i think you are ok to go, looks good to me
> thanks a lot for the last pics, very clear and sharp enough
> colour name is LAGOON, it's from 2012 AW season



Aahhh what a relieffff!!! Thanks to you and @muchstuff , wohoooo! Im a happy Mama tonight! Lol 
You guys are the best .. million thanxxxx!! HUGS! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

Mamahailee said:


> Aahhh what a relieffff!!! Thanks to you and @muchstuff , wohoooo! Im a happy Mama tonight! Lol
> You guys are the best .. million thanxxxx!! HUGS! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


my pleasure


----------



## peacebabe

I can understand Much's concern initially, i was too! But that's a good concern for the buyer's sake. 

This photo solve all the "problem". I will say good to go too 





Mamahailee said:


> [emoji28][emoji28]It’s a relief to know that you too have a Lagon , to compare mine with.. so..
> Are these pictures okay? @muchstuff @ksuromax
> 
> View attachment 3856351
> 
> 
> View attachment 3856352
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the troubles ive caused you , cant sleep in peace without knowing the authenticity of this PT. [emoji4]


----------



## Mamahailee

peacebabe said:


> I can understand Much's concern initially, i was too! But that's a good concern for the buyer's sake.
> 
> This photo solve all the "problem". I will say good to go too



Sending you , @muchstuff @ksuromax some virtual [emoji509][emoji509][emoji509] tonite lol. 
U guys deserve a medal each for your passion and helpfulness, helping the ladies here for some peace of mind and to fight against irresponsible ppl trying to fool others by selling fake items! 
Btw..Im forever thankful [emoji1317][emoji1317][emoji1317][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## muchstuff

Mamahailee said:


> Sending you , @muchstuff @ksuromax some virtual [emoji509][emoji509][emoji509] tonite lol.
> U guys deserve a medal each for your passion and helpfulness, helping the ladies here for some peace of mind and to fight against irresponsible ppl trying to fool others by selling fake items!
> Btw..Im forever thankful [emoji1317][emoji1317][emoji1317][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


For what it's worth, I agree on the authenticity. It also shows the importance of very clear pics! Congrats and enjoy your lovely bag!


----------



## anawkwardgirl

Hello !
It's that a real one ? 
If yes, what's the name of it ?


----------



## muchstuff

anawkwardgirl said:


> Hello !
> It's that a real one ?
> If yes, what's the name of it ?


While you don't have all of the necessary pics posted I can tell from what you have that it's not authentic.


----------



## Kane14

I'm not sure If I'm posting this request in the correct place.

I was told the bag is from 2005. All of the sites that show how to date a Balenciaga bag say that the plates on bags made before 2008 were made of sterling silver and have 925 stamped on them. Can you please let me know if the bag is authentic and if so why the plate doesn't have 925 on it?

Thanks

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/balenciaga-charbon-lambskin-leather-motorcycle-city-bag-86142.html


----------



## fashioncollectionneur

If anybody could have a look at this, that would be great, thank you! Don't own a Bal yet and not completely sure of the tag stitching.

Item Name: Auth BALENCIAGA PARIS JUTE LEATHER PINK TOTE SHOULDER BAG 7H080010m
Item Number: 202079475506
Seller ID: yotao85
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Auth-BALE...INK-TOTE-SHOULDER-BAG-7H080010m-/202079475506


----------



## anawkwardgirl

muchstuff said:


> While you don't have all of the necessary pics posted I can tell from what you have that it's not authentic.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Kane14 said:


> I'm not sure If I'm posting this request in the correct place.
> 
> I was told the bag is from 2005. All of the sites that show how to date a Balenciaga bag say that the plates on bags made before 2008 were made of sterling silver and have 925 stamped on them. Can you please let me know if the bag is authentic and if so why the plate doesn't have 925 on it?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/balenciaga-charbon-lambskin-leather-motorcycle-city-bag-86142.html


Yoogi's site is temporarily shut down for service. Will check back a little later. If the link description is correct and the bag is charbon, that colour was, I believe, 2008-09.


----------



## klaudia111

cbarrus said:


> That is weird what is happening with your Ebay link. I am not as familiar with this style but I also doubt that it's been fake. However, we will need to see the tag front and back to hopefully authenticate. What I can see looks good so far. Sorry for the confusion with the other bag.



Hello Cbarrus and lovely authenticators, 
I received more photos from the seller. Not exactly what you asked for but it's taken a few days to even get those and unless I get the bag shipped over to me I won't be able to share any more photos. So really hoping these help you give me an opinion

Thank you in advance, I'm so glad this forum exists!!!!


----------



## anawkwardgirl

@muchstuff what are informations you need for authentification ?
The Balenciaga bag https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-434#post-31765196 come from  a donation for the association I work for. Don't have more informations that what I send in pictures.


----------



## Kane14

muchstuff said:


> Yoogi's site is temporarily shut down for service. Will check back a little later. If the link description is correct and the bag is charbon, that colour was, I believe, 2008-09.


No the color is Chocolate. Yoogi's sent me a forum.purseblog.com link and the color Chocolate matches 2005.


----------



## Kane14

Kane14 said:


> I'm not sure If I'm posting this request in the correct place.
> 
> I was told the bag is from 2005. All of the sites that show how to date a Balenciaga bag say that the plates on bags made before 2008 were made of sterling silver and have 925 stamped on them. Can you please let me know if the bag is authentic and if so why the plate doesn't have 925 on it?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/balenciaga-charbon-lambskin-leather-motorcycle-city-bag-86142.html


Oh I just realized the link says Carbon but the posting says Chocolate. When they responded to me they said it's chocolate. When I looked at the color code from your site this bag is definitely dark like chocolate and not a lighter brown like Carbon. I've attached a pic from their site and the link from your site. When their site comes back up your help would be appreciated. 

Thanks

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/color-charts-by-year-all-in-one-place.141901/


----------



## muchstuff

anawkwardgirl said:


> @muchstuff what are informations you need for authentification ?
> The Balenciaga bag https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-434#post-31765196 come from  a donation for the association I work for. Don't have more informations that what I send in pictures.


It doesn't matter in this case because I can tell from the pictures of the front and back tag that this bag is not authentic, sorry.


----------



## muchstuff

Kane14 said:


> Oh I just realized the link says Carbon but the posting says Chocolate. When they responded to me they said it's chocolate. When I looked at the color code from your site this bag is definitely dark like chocolate and not a lighter brown like Carbon. I've attached a pic from their site and the link from your site. When their site comes back up your help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/color-charts-by-year-all-in-one-place.141901/


Yoogi's is a pretty reliable site. Still down for maintenance.


----------



## anawkwardgirl

@muchstuff okay, thanks.


----------



## Kane14

muchstuff said:


> Yoogi's is a pretty reliable site. Still down for maintenance.



I've been checking it all afternoon. I'll check tomorrow and if you're available I'll let you know when it's up. 

Thanks so much for your time.


----------



## muchstuff

Kane14 said:


> I've been checking it all afternoon. I'll check tomorrow and if you're available I'll let you know when it's up.
> 
> Thanks so much for your time.


No worries!


----------



## muchstuff

Kane14 said:


> I've been checking it all afternoon. I'll check tomorrow and if you're available I'll let you know when it's up.
> 
> Thanks so much for your time.


The site's back up. It's a really lousy pic of the interior tag. You can barely read any of it but what I can see looks fine.  With the pic of the back of the tag and the bale and the overall appearance of the bag it's authentic IMO. The 925 stamp is there I'm sure...why not ask them for a decent pic of the tag if you've already been in touch? But I'd buy it based on what I can see. Hope this helps!


----------



## Thathangryfoodie

Hello,
I'm thinking of purchasing this balenciaga city from Love that Bag. Please help me determine if the bag is authentic and if the consignment store is reputable.
Item name: Balenciaga Anthracite Lambskin Classic City
Item no: n/a
Seller ID: LovethatBag Montreal - Consignment store site 
Link: https://www.lovethatbag.ca/collecti...s/balenciaga-anthracite-lambskin-classic-city


----------



## muchstuff

Thathangryfoodie said:


> Hello,
> I'm thinking of purchasing this balenciaga city from Love that Bag. Please help me determine if the bag is authentic and if the consignment store is reputable.
> Item name: Balenciaga Anthracite Lambskin Classic City
> Item no: n/a
> Seller ID: LovethatBag Montreal - Consignment store site
> Link: https://www.lovethatbag.ca/collecti...s/balenciaga-anthracite-lambskin-classic-city


Just answered your other post, please don't double post, it just creates more work for anyone trying to help .


----------



## ksuromax

Kane14 said:


> I've been checking it all afternoon. I'll check tomorrow and if you're available I'll let you know when it's up.
> 
> Thanks so much for your time.





muchstuff said:


> The site's back up. It's a really lousy pic of the interior tag. You can barely read any of it but what I can see looks fine.  With the pic of the back of the tag and the bale and the overall appearance of the bag it's authentic IMO. The 925 stamp is there I'm sure...why not ask them for a decent pic of the tag if you've already been in touch? But I'd buy it based on what I can see. Hope this helps!


i've had a look as well, and i agree with Muchstuff, bag looks good


----------



## Stephany1969

Please authenticate this Balenciaga


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Stephany1969 said:


> Please authenticate this Balenciaga
> View attachment 3857231
> View attachment 3857232
> View attachment 3857233


Please see the link below for the pics needed.


----------



## Stephany1969

Sorry the Bag is a Balanciaga Twiggy.
The ebay link is: http://www.ebay.de/itm/382240189417?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649

Ebay Seller is: luxusware2013


----------



## Natarina

Hi! Recently acquired this, may I authenticate it?


----------



## Natarina

More pics!


----------



## jsmr

Hi, can someone authenticate this bag for me please? I bought it recently on ebay UK, seller’s name is loboa1
Thanks!


----------



## Kane14

muchstuff said:


> The site's back up. It's a really lousy pic of the interior tag. You can barely read any of it but what I can see looks fine.  With the pic of the back of the tag and the bale and the overall appearance of the bag it's authentic IMO. The 925 stamp is there I'm sure...why not ask them for a decent pic of the tag if you've already been in touch? But I'd buy it based on what I can see. Hope this helps!


----------



## Kane14

Thanks! I did ask for a better pic of the metal tag. I haven't heard from anyone. What if the 925 is not on the tag? What would that mean?

Thanks


----------



## LostInBal

jsmr said:


> Hi, can someone authenticate this bag for me please? I bought it recently on ebay UK, seller’s name is loboa1
> Thanks!


Authentic to me


----------



## LostInBal

Stephany1969 said:


> Sorry the Bag is a Balanciaga Twiggy.
> The ebay link is: http://www.ebay.de/itm/382240189417?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649
> 
> Ebay Seller is: luxusware2013
> 
> View attachment 3857352
> 
> View attachment 3857348
> View attachment 3857349


This one is fake, hope you weren't the buyer..


----------



## LostInBal

Natarina said:


> More pics!


Looks good to me, lets wait for expert opinions though..


----------



## Magayon_ako

Hello, may I ask if this bag is good based on these pics .... missing tho' is pic of the serial no. at the back of the tag and bale but i already asked the seller to send the pic. Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

Magayon_ako said:


> Hello, may I ask if this bag is good based on these pics .... missing tho' is pic of the serial no. at the back of the tag and bale but i already asked the seller to send the pic. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857647
> View attachment 3857648
> View attachment 3857650
> View attachment 3857652
> View attachment 3857654


Also missing the back of the zipper head and the rivet pic is too blurry.


----------



## Magayon_ako

muchstuff said:


> Also missing the back of the zipper head and the rivet pic is too blurry.



Oh yeah .... forgot the zipper head, will ask the seller for those. Thanks Muchstuff!


----------



## Magayon_ako

muchstuff said:


> Also missing the back of the zipper head and the rivet pic is too blurry.



Hi Muchstuff, here are the photos sent by the seller ... hope these helps


----------



## muchstuff

Kane14 said:


> Thanks! I did ask for a better pic of the metal tag. I haven't heard from anyone. What if the 925 is not on the tag? What would that mean?
> 
> Thanks


All authentic tags of that year would have 925 on the plate.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic to me


What season would that be @aalinne_72 ?


----------



## muchstuff

Magayon_ako said:


> Hi Muchstuff, here are the photos sent by the seller ... hope these helps
> View attachment 3857754
> View attachment 3857755
> View attachment 3857756
> View attachment 3857757
> View attachment 3857758
> View attachment 3857759


Authentic IMO .


----------



## Magayon_ako

muchstuff said:


> Authentic IMO .



Yay! Thanks muchstuff ....


----------



## Kane14

Hi,

Can you please authenticate this bag? I'm confused by the color and the date. They don't match. The color is Vert Thyme which according to your color/date chart is from 2008 pre-season. The metal tag has an A at the end which means it should be from S/S 2005. 

Thanks! 
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/balenciaga-vert-thyme-leather-motorcycle-first-bag.html


----------



## jsmr

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic to me



Yay!! Thanks! It was a steal! Seller put it on bid and i got it really cheap. Happy me!


----------



## muchstuff

Magayon_ako said:


> Yay! Thanks muchstuff ....


Enjoy, glycine is such a lovely colour...


----------



## jsmr

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic to me



And can i know what model of balenciaga is this? Is it motorcycle bag?


----------



## muchstuff

Kane14 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this bag? I'm confused by the color and the date. They don't match. The color is Vert Thyme which according to your color/date chart is from 2008 pre-season. The metal tag has an A at the end which means it should be from S/S 2005.
> 
> Thanks!
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/balenciaga-vert-thyme-leather-motorcycle-first-bag.html


They have the colour wrong. This is a  pre-S/S 2005 bag, the colour is dolma.


----------



## muchstuff

Kane14 said:


> Thanks! I did ask for a better pic of the metal tag. I haven't heard from anyone. What if the 925 is not on the tag? What would that mean?
> 
> Thanks


I should clarify my answer on the last post. An authentic bag of this season would have the 925 silver stamp on it, absolutely. That said, sometimes pics aren't clear enough to show small detail. Could be glare from the flash, possibly the plastic coating could still be on a tag and obscure detail. I'm sure if you had a better pic of the tag it would be there. You can't see the style number on the tag either but you know it has to be there!


----------



## smilestarrr

Hi ladies. Hoping for help authenticating this twiggy on ebay....

Item Name:Balenciaga The Twiggy 2WAY Hand Bag Shoulder Bag Khaki 128523 Authentic #2376kb

Item Number:302408652777
Seller ID: outstanding-performances

Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-T...3A3c0674ef15f0aca4b4bbcb2affffa0a7%7Ciid%3A17


----------



## lindsey76




----------



## lindsey76

lindsey76 said:


> View attachment 3857834
> View attachment 3857835
> View attachment 3857836
> View attachment 3857837
> View attachment 3857838
> View attachment 3857839
> View attachment 3857841


Please authenticate this, something seems off to me but maybe I'm not that familiar with this year or something? Thank you! !


----------



## cbarrus

smilestarrr said:


> Hi ladies. Hoping for help authenticating this twiggy on ebay....
> 
> Item Name:Balenciaga The Twiggy 2WAY Hand Bag Shoulder Bag Khaki 128523 Authentic #2376kb
> 
> Item Number:302408652777
> Seller ID: outstanding-performances
> 
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-The-Twiggy-2WAY-Hand-Bag-Shoulder-Bag-Khaki-128523-Authentic-2376-/302408652777?hash=item4668f5d7e9:g:fY0AAOSwl5pZiaPW&_trkparms=pageci%3Acfbe76f4-b5ea-11e7-9f92-74dbd180a6b6%7Cparentrq%3A3c0674ef15f0aca4b4bbcb2affffa0a7%7Ciid%3A17



I believe this is authentic, but the only pictures that I can see that are useful are the tag pics which look fine. If you want to be doubly sure there is information in the shopping section regarding what pictures we need to see to authenticate


----------



## cbarrus

lindsey76 said:


> View attachment 3857834
> View attachment 3857835
> View attachment 3857836
> View attachment 3857837
> View attachment 3857838
> View attachment 3857839
> View attachment 3857841



This one is fake - sorry


----------



## cbarrus

lindsey76 said:


> Please authenticate this, something seems off to me but maybe I'm not that familiar with this year or something? Thank you! !



Unfortunately you are right, it is very off.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

smilestarrr said:


> Hi ladies. Hoping for help authenticating this twiggy on ebay....
> 
> Item Name:Balenciaga The Twiggy 2WAY Hand Bag Shoulder Bag Khaki 128523 Authentic #2376kb
> 
> Item Number:302408652777
> Seller ID: outstanding-performances
> 
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-The-Twiggy-2WAY-Hand-Bag-Shoulder-Bag-Khaki-128523-Authentic-2376-/302408652777?hash=item4668f5d7e9:g:fY0AAOSwl5pZiaPW&_trkparms=pageci%3Acfbe76f4-b5ea-11e7-9f92-74dbd180a6b6%7Cparentrq%3A3c0674ef15f0aca4b4bbcb2affffa0a7%7Ciid%3A17


Authentic IMO. They're calling it khaki which was a holiday colour in F/W 06, not sure it it came in anything other than ponyhair. Anyone else know? To me it looks quite a bit like my F/W 05 olive. Gorgeous colour.

Sorry, I didn't see that @cbarrus  had already commented. I was able to see enough of a rivet and a bale to say authentic in my opinion.


----------



## cbarrus

klaudia111 said:


> Hello Cbarrus and lovely authenticators,
> I received more photos from the seller. Not exactly what you asked for but it's taken a few days to even get those and unless I get the bag shipped over to me I won't be able to share any more photos. So really hoping these help you give me an opinion
> 
> Thank you in advance, I'm so glad this forum exists!!!!



I still think this one is most likely authentic. Although I'm not familiar with the style, the tag looks okay to me. I do not think this is one that would be faked. Maybe others will take a look as well and see if they agree.


----------



## cbarrus

Kane14 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this bag? I'm confused by the color and the date. They don't match. The color is Vert Thyme which according to your color/date chart is from 2008 pre-season. The metal tag has an A at the end which means it should be from S/S 2005.
> 
> Thanks!
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/balenciaga-vert-thyme-leather-motorcycle-first-bag.html



I agree that this bag is authentic. For some reason, they have been having problems with color lately. I actually corrected them about the Chocolate City when they originally had it listed as Charbon, lol.  So I am also sure that the chocolate city is authentic. There is no mistaking that beautiful color.


----------



## smilestarrr

cbarrus said:


> I believe this is authentic, but the only pictures that I can see that are useful are the tag pics which look fine. If you want to be doubly sure there is information in the shopping section regarding what pictures we need to see to authenticate


Thank you very much, will see if I can get additional photos


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> What season would that be @aalinne_72 ?


04 F/W special edit. if I’m not wrong..


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> 04 F/W special edit. if I’m not wrong..


You have a fine eye for the obscure my friend


----------



## peacebabe

It looks pretty fine to me too. And this style does exist 




cbarrus said:


> I still think this one is most likely authentic. Although I'm not familiar with the style, the tag looks okay to me. I do not think this is one that would be faked. Maybe others will take a look as well and see if they agree.


----------



## Leshya

Pls help me to authenticate this twiggy mini bag in Apple green. Thank you very much. Would u happen to know the dimensions of the small twiggy bag?


----------



## klaudia111

cbarrus said:


> I still think this one is most likely authentic. Although I'm not familiar with the style, the tag looks okay to me. I do not think this is one that would be faked. Maybe others will take a look as well and see if they agree.


Thank you so much for taking a look (and for your patience!!!)


----------



## klaudia111

peacebabe said:


> It looks pretty fine to me too. And this style does exist


Thanks for your opinion @peacebabe !!

I definitely didn't go for a timeless classic there haha but I like that it's very structured and the size seems perfect for a crossbody!

So kind of all of you Ladies to take a look!!! Thank you!


----------



## c4therine1

hi please authenticate this 
seller instagram: ggauthentic 
thank you


----------



## panopticoon

Hi ladies. Hoping you can help authenticate this Giant Envelope Clutch on eBay

Item Name: Balenciaga Paris - Strapless - New
Item Number: 112603730212
Seller ID: lukeslocker
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I've attached additional pictures of the front and back of the tag:


----------



## Natarina

aalinne_72 said:


> Looks good to me, lets wait for expert opinions though..


Thank you! may i get a second opinion?


----------



## Angthur

Hi guys,
Could you please authentify this Hook bag bought in a consignment shop? I also wonder which year it would be, also the Cokie looks like a "rouge theatre" to me but not sure about it.
Many thanks!


----------



## Angthur

Sorry I meant "colour" and not "Cokie" (damned spell checker!)


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Angthur

I also recently bought this City bag on eBay, the pictures from the seller were of no help, so I took them by myself . As far as I know, it's a 2008 F/W bag and the colour is saddle. I already own another City bag and this one looks fine to me but I wouldn't mind getting a second opinion though.
Again many thanks to the authenticators!


----------



## LostInBal

Angthur said:


> View attachment 3858341
> View attachment 3858343
> View attachment 3858346
> View attachment 3858347
> View attachment 3858348
> View attachment 3858349
> View attachment 3858350
> View attachment 3858351
> View attachment 3858352
> View attachment 3858353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also recently bought this City bag on eBay, the pictures from the seller were of no help, so I took them by myself . As far as I know, it's a 2008 F/W bag and the colour is saddle. I already own another City bag and this one looks fine to me but I wouldn't mind getting a second opinion though.
> Again many thanks to the authenticators!


Authentic in my opinion


----------



## LostInBal

Angthur said:


> Hi guys,
> Could you please authentify this Hook bag bought in a consignment shop? I also wonder which year it would be, also the Cokie looks like a "rouge theatre" to me but not sure about it.
> Many thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3858292
> View attachment 3858294
> View attachment 3858296
> View attachment 3858297
> View attachment 3858298
> View attachment 3858299
> View attachment 3858300
> View attachment 3858301


Looks fine to me. I believe it’s 06 pre fall grenat..


----------



## LostInBal

Leshya said:


> View attachment 3858063
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pls help me to authenticate this twiggy mini bag in Apple green. Thank you very much. Would u happen to know the dimensions of the small twiggy bag?


Authentic!
If mirror has pocket back side it’s 05 Spring apple green Twiggy


----------



## Angthur

aalinne_72 said:


> Looks fine to me. I believe it’s 06 pre fall grenat..


Thanks so much! I will use the appropriate thread in the forum to identify its color and year!


----------



## panopticoon

,


----------



## muchstuff

panopticoon said:


> Hi ladies. Hoping you can help authenticate this Giant Envelope Clutch on eBay
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Paris - Strapless - New
> Item Number: 112603730212
> Seller ID: lukeslocker
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Paris-Strapless-New-/112603730212?nma=true&si=sIhlbH6dn%2B5kBGJ5V234h2rC8Zg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> I've attached additional pictures of the front and back of the tag:


I'm not all that familiar with the Bal clutches but I don't like the look of that tag, can someone else weigh in?


----------



## c4therine1

c4therine1 said:


> hi please authenticate this
> seller instagram: ggauthentic
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3858152
> View attachment 3858153
> View attachment 3858154
> View attachment 3858155
> View attachment 3858156
> View attachment 3858157
> View attachment 3858158



I wonder why the 2017 leather tag looks different from the previous collection. Is this alright?
I dont have any local store near my place to make sure, so this make me nervous, thank you so much for any help 
please let me know if additional pics are needed


----------



## muchstuff

c4therine1 said:


> I wonder why the 2017 leather tag looks different from the previous collection. Is this alright?
> I dont have any local store near my place to make sure, so this make me nervous, thank you so much for any help
> please let me know if additional pics are needed


Missing the rivet but authentic IMO. This is chevre (goat) leather.


----------



## c4therine1

muchstuff said:


> Missing the rivet but authentic IMO. This is chevre (goat) leather.


thank you so much muchstuff 
I add some more pics including the rivet


----------



## muchstuff

c4therine1 said:


> thank you so much muchstuff
> I add some more pics including the rivet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3858839
> View attachment 3858840
> View attachment 3858841


I think you're fine, nice leather!


----------



## c4therine1

muchstuff said:


> I think you're fine, nice leather!


thankss muchstuff ! yeah I really love the chevre leather, so much softer than I thought it would be


----------



## muchstuff

c4therine1 said:


> thankss muchstuff ! yeah I really love the chevre leather, so much softer than I thought it would be


Just wait


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic. Please avoid



panopticoon said:


> Hi ladies. Hoping you can help authenticate this Giant Envelope Clutch on eBay
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Paris - Strapless - New
> Item Number: 112603730212
> Seller ID: lukeslocker
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Paris-Strapless-New-/112603730212?nma=true&si=sIhlbH6dn%2B5kBGJ5V234h2rC8Zg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> I've attached additional pictures of the front and back of the tag:


----------



## peacebabe

+ 1 



aalinne_72 said:


> Looks fine to me. I believe it’s 06 pre fall grenat..


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## llily

Hey guys! Would love some help with this item 

Item Name: 100% Authentic Balenciaga Classic City Shoulder Bag Light Grey
Item Number: 172930477037
Seller ID: yuanx0911
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-Aut...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Really appreciate your help, looking forward to hearing back on this


----------



## muchstuff

llily said:


> Hey guys! Would love some help with this item
> 
> Item Name: 100% Authentic Balenciaga Classic City Shoulder Bag Light Grey
> Item Number: 172930477037
> Seller ID: yuanx0911
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-Authentic-Balenciaga-Classic-City-Shoulder-Bag-Light-Grey/172930477037?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Really appreciate your help, looking forward to hearing back on this


Please see the link below for the pictures needed.


----------



## llily

Sorry about that! Here are the pictures provided


----------



## Karnwadee

Hi Balenciaga pros,
Can you please authenticate this bag for me. 
Item Name: Balenciaga Mini city lambskin

Item Number: 352166105504

Seller ID: current-styles 

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/352166105504 

Thank you in advance


----------



## iiheartbags

Hi. Can you authentic this please? Thanks!

Item name: authentic balenciaga City Bag giant gold hardware 

Item number: 272880736844

Seller id: jefaith

Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/272880736844


----------



## peacebabe

Nothing alarming. But missing close up photos of bale & rivet



Karnwadee said:


> Hi Balenciaga pros,
> Can you please authenticate this bag for me.
> Item Name: Balenciaga Mini city lambskin
> 
> Item Number: 352166105504
> 
> Seller ID: current-styles
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/352166105504
> 
> Thank you in advance


----------



## peacebabe

See instruction in post #6587



llily said:


> Sorry about that! Here are the pictures provided


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication.



iiheartbags said:


> Hi. Can you authentic this please? Thanks!
> 
> Item name: authentic balenciaga City Bag giant gold hardware
> 
> Item number: 272880736844
> 
> Seller id: jefaith
> 
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/272880736844


----------



## llily

peacebabe said:


> See instruction in post #6587



Here are the extra photos I received from the seller  Hope this is okay- the front/back photos are on the listing. Appreciate your help!

Item Name: 100% Authentic Balenciaga Classic City Shoulder Bag Light Grey
Item Number: 172930477037
Seller ID: yuanx0911
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-Authentic-Balenciaga-Classic-City-Shoulder-Bag-Light-Grey/172930477037?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Kdcab7

Hi. Kindly please  authenticate this.

Item: balenciaga city edge gris acier 
Thank you so much!


----------



## yink

Dear Balenciaga all experts ,
Please kindly help authenticate this Balenciaga giant 12 Work bag - black- since I am not familiar with this brand.
Truly appreciate all your help and thank you so much in advance.
BALENCIAGA  Giant 12 Gold Work Large Lambskin Black Tote Bag


----------



## Lore lo

Hi
Would really appreciate if you can help me authentic this city bag:

Thanks


----------



## ElizaP

Hi! I wondered if you lovely peeps could possibly help regarding this bag please? I think it looks gorgeous but honestly can't judge if it is authentic or not?
	

		
			
		

		
	







Thanks so much!

Item: Balenciaga Red Large Leather Handbag with Shoulder Strap
Item link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga-Red-Large-Leather-Handbag-with-Shoulder-Strap/322835939223?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D48478%26meid%3Db95807e2a2d543328740c7cf575d3d75%26pid%3D100678%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D13%26sd%3D192334975551&_trksid=p2481888.c100678.m3607&_trkparms=pageci%253A2a812132-b77d-11e7-a71e-74dbd180603d%257Cparentrq%253A465353c915f0aa47a51110e5fffb542c%257Ciid%253A1


----------



## muchstuff

Lore lo said:


> Hi
> Would really appreciate if you can help me authentic this city bag:
> 
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 3859674
> 
> 
> View attachment 3859675
> 
> 
> View attachment 3859676
> 
> View attachment 3859677
> 
> View attachment 3859678


Fake, sorry.


----------



## muchstuff

ElizaP said:


> Hi! I wondered if you lovely peeps could possibly help regarding this bag please? I think it looks gorgeous but honestly can't judge if it is authentic or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3859707
> View attachment 3859708
> View attachment 3859709
> View attachment 3859710
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Balenciaga Red Large Leather Handbag with Shoulder Strap
> Item link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga-Red-Large-Leather-Handbag-with-Shoulder-Strap/322835939223?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D48478%26meid%3Db95807e2a2d543328740c7cf575d3d75%26pid%3D100678%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D13%26sd%3D192334975551&_trksid=p2481888.c100678.m3607&_trkparms=pageci%253A2a812132-b77d-11e7-a71e-74dbd180603d%257Cparentrq%253A465353c915f0aa47a51110e5fffb542c%257Ciid%253A1


Please see the link below for the pics needed. all must be close, forward facing and clear.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, there is only front of tag photo, no back of tag photo. Rivet photo is incorrect. Please check my undersigned link and check the photos again. Make sure you get the correct one before posting again



llily said:


> Here are the extra photos I received from the seller  Hope this is okay- the front/back photos are on the listing. Appreciate your help!
> 
> Item Name: 100% Authentic Balenciaga Classic City Shoulder Bag Light Grey
> Item Number: 172930477037
> Seller ID: yuanx0911
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-Authentic-Balenciaga-Classic-City-Shoulder-Bag-Light-Grey/172930477037?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, missing photos of bale & rivet. Click on my undersigned link to see the exact photos needed for bale & rivet 



Kdcab7 said:


> Hi. Kindly please  authenticate this.
> 
> Item: balenciaga city edge gris acier
> Thank you so much!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, missing photo of back of zipper head. I need a sharper & more close up photo of the front tag. Please ensure tag photo in correct angle, not upside down or side



yink said:


> Dear Balenciaga all experts ,
> Please kindly help authenticate this Balenciaga giant 12 Work bag - black- since I am not familiar with this brand.
> Truly appreciate all your help and thank you so much in advance.
> BALENCIAGA  Giant 12 Gold Work Large Lambskin Black Tote Bag


----------



## muchstuff

To all of the posters looking for authentication...

Please check the link below for the photos needed. As one of the helpers on this thread I can say that the authenticators spend as much time asking for the correct pics as they do actually authenticating bags. I know it's frustrating when you feel you've been passed over but if you don't have the needed photos we can't help you. If the pics are blurry we can't help you. If the pics are too small we can't help you. If they're upside down or sideways we have to save them to a program to turn them around, and that takes extra time.
All of the authenticators here are volunteers. Please do your best to make their tasks easier.


----------



## Antigone

Hi,

Please authenticate 

Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Giant Silver Stud City Bag
Item Number: 152639229881
Seller ID: hanihurma0
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/152639229881?ul_noapp=true

I've messaged the seller to provide the following:

Front and back of the bag
Front and back of the inside tag
Bale (curved metal hardware that attaches the strap to the bag)
Rivet (round metal stud on the back of the handle)
Zipper underside
Front buckles

Hoping she'd respond.


----------



## llily

peacebabe said:


> Hello, there is only front of tag photo, no back of tag photo. Rivet photo is incorrect. Please check my undersigned link and check the photos again. Make sure you get the correct one before posting again



Hey again, 

Sorry for my continued mix-ups! Just received all photos from the seller. This should be all the required photos/ ones the seller has provided. There are more in the Ebay listing. 

Looking forward to hearing back from you and thanks again for all your help 

Item Name: 100% Authentic Balenciaga Classic City Shoulder Bag Light Grey
Item Number:172942122491
Seller ID: yuanx0911
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-Aut...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## muchstuff

llily said:


> Hey again,
> 
> Sorry for my continued mix-ups! Just received all photos from the seller. This should be all the required photos/ ones the seller has provided. There are more in the Ebay listing.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing back from you and thanks again for all your help
> 
> Item Name: 100% Authentic Balenciaga Classic City Shoulder Bag Light Grey
> Item Number:172942122491
> Seller ID: yuanx0911
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-Authentic-Balenciaga-Classic-City-Shoulder-Bag-Light-Grey/172942122491?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2011 papyrus.


----------



## hellobirdie

Hello! Would you kindly authenticate this item please? Thank you in advance! 

Also, to clarify for future requests. If it is an item from Fashionphile (or similar site) then I don't need the item # and seller ID, correct?

Item Name: BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic City Black
Item Number: 205973
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-city-black-205973


----------



## muchstuff

hellobirdie said:


> Hello! Would you kindly authenticate this item please? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Also, to clarify for future requests. If it is an item from Fashionphile (or similar site) then I don't need the item # and seller ID, correct?
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic City Black
> Item Number: 205973
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-city-black-205973


I think the link is sufficient. While all of the needed pics aren't there I'd say it's authentic IMO. Fashionphile is pretty reliable.


----------



## Antigone

Hi,

I would be very grateful for your help. Please authenticate 

Item Name: BALENCIAGA Velo Classic Studs
Item Number: 152743163480
Seller ID: 152743163480
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649


----------



## Antigone

More.

Also, could you please help me read this serial number:

*235216 4230 G 538735

Thanks *


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



Antigone said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would be very grateful for your help. Please authenticate
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA Velo Classic Studs
> Item Number: 152743163480
> Seller ID: 152743163480
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-VELO-Classic-studs-BLUE/152743163480?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649


----------



## Antigone

Peacebabe - Thank you so much


----------



## Asphodel

Hello, I was hoping to get some help with the following item. The seller has listed the same bag twice at different prices. Thank you. 

Name: 100% Authentic pre-owned Balenciaga work bag

Seller: Theexodus2000

Item Number: 232534013494

Links:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/232534013494

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/232527433123

Seller provided 2 additional photos


----------



## PopsUp

hello
i found this bag in my late mother's stuff.

i searched on the internet, and it seems it was on the spring 2009 show.
i know nothing about bags, but this seems to be crocodile.
can anyone help me with this? i'm just looking for information to try and ID the bag.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

PopsUp said:


> hello
> i found this bag in my late mother's stuff.
> 
> i searched on the internet, and it seems it was on the spring 2009 show.
> i know nothing about bags, but this seems to be crocodile.
> can anyone help me with this? i'm just looking for information to try and ID the bag.


Can you posts pics of both sides of any interior tags, a close up of any hardware? As many details as possible.


----------



## PopsUp

muchstuff said:


> Can you posts pics of both sides of any interior tags, a close up of any hardware? As many details as possible.



thank you for your answer, i have this for now, i'll edit the post later when i'm back home !


----------



## ksuromax

Asphodel said:


> Hello, I was hoping to get some help with the following item. The seller has listed the same bag twice at different prices. Thank you.
> 
> Name: 100% Authentic pre-owned Balenciaga work bag
> 
> Seller: Theexodus2000
> 
> Item Number: 232534013494
> 
> Links:
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/232534013494
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/232527433123
> 
> Seller provided 2 additional photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3860895
> View attachment 3860896


Authentic


----------



## Antigone

Oooops sorry posted on the wrong thread


----------



## Idaskytt

Hi  Can you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you!
Item Name: Balenciaga City bag. (Neiman Marcus 10 year anniversary model)
Info : The handles are quite worn out, so they are covered with ribbons. It is made of brown suede with a bit of shine/shimmer ish look.


----------



## kalyrra.fae

Hello,

Could somebody please authenticate this bag? 
I would like to purchase it from a private party, but I would like to authenticate prior to purchase. 
Your help would be much appreciated.  
Thanks!

Balenciaga City GGH 21 Agneau Praline


----------



## kalyrra.fae

Missed the rivet picture on post #6621.


----------



## Idaskytt

Idaskytt said:


> Hi  Can you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you!
> Item Name: Balenciaga City bag. (Neiman Marcus 10 year anniversary model)
> Info : The handles are quite worn out, so they are covered with ribbons. It is made of brown suede with a bit of shine/shimmer ish look.



Just added a picture of the zipper and the serialnumber.



Idaskytt said:


> Hi  Can you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you!
> Item Name: Balenciaga City bag. (Neiman Marcus 10 year anniversary model)
> Info : The handles are quite worn out, so they are covered with ribbons. It is made of brown suede with a bit of shine/shimmer ish look.


----------



## kmd1_123

Hello, Authenticators! Can you please identify the below?
TIA!
Item Name: black leather satchel bag
Item Number: 152754429949
Seller ID: daleynumberonedeals
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/black-leather-satchel-bag-/152754429949?


----------



## kmd1_123

kmd1_123 said:


> Hello, Authenticators! Can you please identify the below?
> TIA!
> Item Name: black leather satchel bag
> Item Number: 152754429949
> Seller ID: daleynumberonedeals
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/black-leather-satchel-bag-/152754429949?



Here are additional photos of the zipper from the seller


----------



## Asphodel

ksuromax said:


> Authentic



Thank you for your help! Much appreciated!


----------



## ksuromax

Asphodel said:


> Thank you for your help! Much appreciated!


My pleasure!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic. Please avoid



kalyrra.fae said:


> View attachment 3861210
> View attachment 3861212
> View attachment 3861213
> View attachment 3861214
> View attachment 3861215
> View attachment 3861216
> View attachment 3861217
> View attachment 3861218
> View attachment 3861219
> View attachment 3861220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Could somebody please authenticate this bag?
> I would like to purchase it from a private party, but I would like to authenticate prior to purchase.
> Your help would be much appreciated.
> Thanks!
> 
> Balenciaga City GGH 21 Agneau Praline


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



Idaskytt said:


> Hi  Can you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you!
> Item Name: Balenciaga City bag. (Neiman Marcus 10 year anniversary model)
> Info : The handles are quite worn out, so they are covered with ribbons. It is made of brown suede with a bit of shine/shimmer ish look.


----------



## peacebabe

This bag is non authentic



kmd1_123 said:


> Here are additional photos of the zipper from the seller


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## kalyrra.fae

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it's non authentic. Please avoid


Thank you so much for letting me know.  Your time and advise are much appreciated. Thanks again, and have a good night.


----------



## Antigone

Hello, Authenticators! I would appreciate your help in authenticating this bag thanks 
BALENCIAGA Black City Classic Brass


----------



## kristinayoungbong

aalinne_72 said:


> Did you know this bag has been redyed from off white color to black?.
> Looks good but could you ask seller for picture of serial (back side leather tag)?


 
Yes I know it has been dyed 
Here is a picture of the backside of the tag


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



Antigone said:


> Hello, Authenticators! I would appreciate your help in authenticating this bag thanks
> BALENCIAGA Black City Classic Brass


----------



## Antigone

Thank you so much peacebabe


----------



## kmd1_123

peacebabe said:


> This bag is non authentic


Thank you for verifying!


----------



## Disia

Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to Balenciaga in this thread.
> 
> - Please do a search within the thread (use Search this thread located on the top right corner) to check if the item has been reviewed by one of the senior authenticators before posting. Try to put your search term in quotes. For example, instead of searching for 1234567890, search for "1234567890"
> 
> - Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> then attach any photos
> 
> - You cannot post your own auctions. However, should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to defend your own auction if its authenticity is questioned, please do not authenticate your own Bbag.
> 
> - Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> - Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> - Please post link (eg/ #4888 , copy and paste the post number) to the original query when requesting a second opinion or in follow up post.
> 
> - Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> 
> - Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> - Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Disia

Please authenticate the balenciaga bag 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/263264751892

This is the link, 
It's a balenciaga giant 12 gold mini city 
Seller: mariy.it2014(i)

It's a great help 

I don't know where I gonna post just trying this as it's my first time in this site. 

Thank you


----------



## DenMark

Please help me authenticate this Matelasse bag.
It looks fine about the proportion, leather, tassel, etc.
BUT it does NOT have a black thread over the leather tag.
Thank you for your kindly help in advance.

Item type : Matelasse bag


----------



## muchstuff

DenMark said:


> Please help me authenticate this Matelasse bag.
> It looks fine about the proportion, leather, tassel, etc.
> BUT it does NOT have a black thread over the leather tag.
> Thank you for your kindly help in advance.
> 
> Item type : Matelasse bag


There are styles of bags that don't necessarily have the black thread. I'm not an expert on the matelasse bags but what I see looks authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Antigone

Hi,

Please authenticate. Thank you in advance


----------



## muchstuff

Antigone said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please authenticate. Thank you in advance


I believe I mentioned once before that your pics are too small? Please repost with something we can work with


----------



## muchstuff

PopsUp said:


> thank you for your answer, i have this for now, i'll edit the post later when i'm back home !


This is out of the realm of what I've seen here. Anyone else?


----------



## Antigone

Hi muchstuff!

*I believe I mentioned once before that your pics are too small? Please repost with something we can work with *

That wasn't me.  I will post new pictures.


----------



## muchstuff

Antigone said:


> Hi muchstuff!
> 
> *I believe I mentioned once before that your pics are too small? Please repost with something we can work with *
> 
> That wasn't me.  I will post new pictures.


Sorry Hon!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Antigone

Here are the new pictures. Please authenticate


----------



## muchstuff

Antigone said:


> Here are the new pictures. Please authenticate


Authentic IMO but it looks like it has quite a bit of colour transfer on the back? Maybe it's just the lighting?


----------



## Antigone

muchstuff said:


> Authentic IMO but it looks like it has quite a bit of colour transfer on the back? Maybe it's just the lighting?


I think it's very dirty. 

Thank you so much


----------



## muchstuff

Antigone said:


> I think it's very dirty.
> 
> Thank you so much


My pleasure!


----------



## SylwiaL

Good Morning!
I'm wondering about this Balenciaga. Is it genuine? Should I ask seller for more picture?

https://www.olx.pl/oferta/balenciaga-torebka-z-rachunkiem-CID87-IDptec1.html#d520141617

Thank You!


----------



## ksuromax

SylwiaL said:


> Good Morning!
> I'm wondering about this Balenciaga. Is it genuine? Should I ask seller for more picture?
> 
> https://www.olx.pl/oferta/balenciaga-torebka-z-rachunkiem-CID87-IDptec1.html#d520141617
> 
> Thank You!


as far as i can see from these pics, bag is not authentic.


----------



## Marion Eich

Hello everyone,
Could you help me please.

I buy this Balenciaga bag and I just want to know if its really balenciaga ?

Thanks


----------



## Viktoria Manley

Hi anyone!
Can you please confirm the authenticity for me? 

Item Name: BALENCIAGA - TASKE (Bag)
Item Number: 54318855
Seller ID: Oscarsen
Link: https://www.trendsales.dk/listings/balenciaga-taske/54318855?forum=111&search=&road=view_userinfo

I really hope that you can help a confused girl like me.
It will be much appreciated!


----------



## SylwiaL

ksuromax said:


> as far as i can see from these pics, bag is not authentic.



Thank You so much!


----------



## Oysterballs

Hello, I would like to see if this Balenciaga bag sold by Century 21 is real. I heard some recent stories about discount stores selling fake products and wanted to verify it before purchase. If it's real, seems like too good of a deal to pass up! Thanks 

Item Name: *Orange Metallic City S Bag
Link: https://www.c21stores.com/products/cty-s-veau-grvr-gld-balenciaga?color=Orange

Item Details from website:

Embossed grained calfskin leather exterior, two-way zip top closure, dual rolled handles with whipstitch detailing, gold-tone hardware, exterior zip pocket with fringe pull
Optional and adjustable shoulder strap, detachable leather-framed mirror, black canvas interior lining, interior slip pocket with Balenciago embossed label 
Accompanied by dust bag
11 1/4" L x 7 1/2" H x 4" W
Leather shell
Made in Italy 
Ladies
C21 guaranteed authentic
Not affiliated or authorized retailer of Balenciaga
Item #: 6388-5174

Attached pictures from the link provided as well.*


----------



## muchstuff

Oysterballs said:


> View attachment 3863064
> View attachment 3863065
> View attachment 3863066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I would like to see if this Balenciaga bag sold by Century 21 is real. I heard some recent stories about discount stores selling fake products and wanted to verify it before purchase. If it's real, seems like too good of a deal to pass up! Thanks
> 
> Item Name: *Orange Metallic City S Bag
> Link: https://www.c21stores.com/products/cty-s-veau-grvr-gld-balenciaga?color=Orange
> 
> Item Details from website:
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Embossed grained calfskin leather exterior, two-way zip top closure, dual rolled handles with whipstitch detailing, gold-tone hardware, exterior zip pocket with fringe pull
> 
> Optional and adjustable shoulder strap, detachable leather-framed mirror, black canvas interior lining, interior slip pocket with Balenciago embossed label
> 
> Accompanied by dust bag
> 
> 11 1/4" L x 7 1/2" H x 4" W
> 
> Leather shell
> 
> Made in Italy
> 
> Ladies
> 
> C21 guaranteed authentic
> 
> Not affiliated or authorized retailer of Balenciaga
> *
> *Item #: 6388-5174
> 
> Attached pictures from the link provided as well.*


Please see the link below for the photos needed for authentication .


----------



## muchstuff

Marion Eich said:


> Hello everyone,
> Could you help me please.
> 
> I buy this Balenciaga bag and I just want to know if its really balenciaga ?
> 
> Thanks


Pics must be close up, forward facing and clear. see link below for photos needed .


----------



## muchstuff

Viktoria Manley said:


> Hi anyone!
> Can you please confirm the authenticity for me?
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA - TASKE (Bag)
> Item Number: 54318855
> Seller ID: Oscarsen
> Link: https://www.trendsales.dk/listings/balenciaga-taske/54318855?forum=111&search=&road=view_userinfo
> 
> I really hope that you can help a confused girl like me.
> It will be much appreciated!


Please see link below for photos needed .


----------



## julie0908

Hello dears,

Could someone please authenticate the following?

Item Name (if you know it): 'Authentic Balenciaga Classic city' (regular)
Link (if available): https://au.carousell.com/p/authenti...file&ref_referrer=/eclairsp/&ref_sId=11897088

Please see photos below; I have also requested additional photos (zipping and handle).



















]
Many thanks


----------



## muchstuff

julie0908 said:


> Hello dears,
> 
> Could someone please authenticate the following?
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): 'Authentic Balenciaga Classic city' (regular)
> Link (if available): https://au.carousell.com/p/authentic-balenciaga-classic-city--need-gone-asap-134387394/?ref=profile&ref_referrer=/eclairsp/&ref_sId=11897088
> 
> Please see photos below; I have also requested additional photos (zipping and handle).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> Many thanks


What I see looks OK in my opinion but missing good pics of the bale, rivet and back of the zipper head.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Antigone

Hi,

Please authenticate 

I apologize for the small pictures but I can't seem to enlarge the eBay pictures for some unexplainable reason.

This is the eBay link https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/152760104048?ul_noapp=true

Name: BALENCIAGA CITY F/W 2010 Black Classic Hardware
Item ID: 152760104048

Here are pics sent by the seller


----------



## Antigone

More pictures


----------



## muchstuff

Antigone said:


> More pictures


Authentic IMO.


----------



## Antigone

Thank you, muchstuff


----------



## muchstuff

Antigone said:


> Thank you, muchstuff


My pleasure!


----------



## Viktoria Manley

Here are more pictures Muchstuff ❤


----------



## muchstuff

Viktoria Manley said:


> Here are more pictures Muchstuff ❤


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## yink

DS


yink said:


> Dear Balenciaga all experts ,
> Please kindly help authenticate this Balenciaga giant 12 Work bag - black- since I am not familiar with this brand.
> Truly appreciate all your help and thank you so much in advance.
> BALENCIAGA  Giant 12 Gold Work Large Lambskin Black Tote Bag





yink said:


> Dear Balenciaga all experts ,
> Please kindly help authenticate this Balenciaga giant 12 Work bag - black- since I am not familiar with this brand.
> Truly appreciate all your help and thank you so much in advance.
> BALENCIAGA  Giant 12 Gold Work Large Lambskin Black Tote Bag


dear all, I added more picture, kindly help authenticate- appreciate all the help and super duper thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

Lore lo said:


> Hi
> Would really appreciate if you can help me authentic this city bag:
> 
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 3859674
> 
> 
> View attachment 3859675
> 
> 
> View attachment 3859676
> 
> View attachment 3859677
> 
> View attachment 3859678


Delete, duplicate post.


----------



## muchstuff

yink said:


> DS
> 
> 
> dear all, I added more picture, kindly help authenticate- appreciate all the help and super duper thank you.


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## yink

Thank you so much Muchstuff - appreciate your help and big contribution to the Purse Forum.


muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

yink said:


> Thank you so much Muchstuff - appreciate your help and big contribution to the Purse Forum.


Thank you, my pleasure!


----------



## ka.gonenc

I am watching a very beautiful bag but need your help in authenticating it please. Here are sellers pictures but if it is not enough i will request more. Thanks!
Name: Balenciaga Papier bag
Link: 
Orjinal balebciaga bayan cantasi
İlan No: 488281026
http://www.sahibinden.com/ilan/ikin...inal-balebciaga-bayan-cantasi-488281026/detay
ID: 488281026


----------



## Oysterballs

Hello, I would like to see if this Balenciaga bag sold by Century 21 is real. I just received the bag today and attaching pictures I took. 

Item Name: *Orange Metallic City S Bag
Link: https://www.c21stores.com/products/cty-s-veau-grvr-gld-balenciaga?color=Orange
Item #: 6388-5174*


----------



## muchstuff

Oysterballs said:


> Hello, I would like to see if this Balenciaga bag sold by Century 21 is real. I just received the bag today and attaching pictures I took.
> 
> Item Name: *Orange Metallic City S Bag
> Link: https://www.c21stores.com/products/cty-s-veau-grvr-gld-balenciaga?color=Orange
> Item #: 6388-5174*


Still missing pics needed, as mentioned before, please see link below for the correct photos.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Oysterballs

Appreciate the quick response muchstuff! Just wanted to make sure that you can see pictures I am attaching? Hopefully 3rd times the charm! (Attached 9 pictures to the post). Thanks again!!


----------



## muchstuff

Can you attach a pic of the back of the zipper head with the B on it. Also a pic of the bale that is forward facing to the camera not on an angle. Same with the rivet (back of the studs holding on the handles).


----------



## Oysterballs

Here you go. Took a few pictures just in case. Thanks for your patience .


----------



## ksuromax

ka.gonenc said:


> View attachment 3864439
> View attachment 3864439
> View attachment 3864439
> View attachment 3864440
> View attachment 3864441
> View attachment 3864442
> View attachment 3864443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am watching a very beautiful bag but need your help in authenticating it please. Here are sellers pictures but if it is not enough i will request more. Thanks!
> Name: Balenciaga Papier bag
> Link:
> Orjinal balebciaga bayan cantasi
> İlan No: 488281026
> http://www.sahibinden.com/ilan/ikin...inal-balebciaga-bayan-cantasi-488281026/detay
> ID: 488281026


Hi, can you, please, ask for a good clear shot of the tag back side, without watermark, and also rivets and general look of the inside of the bag, please?


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, thanks for taking the effect too. But can you post a bigger, sharp & close up photo of the front & back of the tag again. Making sure all letters are clearly visible & sharp & in straight correct angle



Oysterballs said:


> View attachment 3865043
> View attachment 3865044
> View attachment 3865045
> View attachment 3865046
> View attachment 3865047
> View attachment 3865048
> View attachment 3865049
> View attachment 3865050
> View attachment 3865051
> View attachment 3865052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go. Took a few pictures just in case. Thanks for your patience .


----------



## ka.gonenc

peacebabe said:


> Hello, thanks for taking the effect too. But can you post a bigger, sharp & close up photo of the front & back of the tag again. Making sure all letters are clearly visible & sharp & in straight correct angle



I asked but here is what he sent


----------



## ksuromax

ka.gonenc said:


> View attachment 3865612
> 
> 
> I asked but here is what he sent


Thanks for the pics, Authentic, IMO 
Chestnut from 2010


----------



## ka.gonenc

ksuromax said:


> Thanks for the pics, Authentic, IMO
> Chestnut from 2010


 Thank you very very much! The price is really good so i can grab it with confidence! Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

ka.gonenc said:


> Thank you very very much! The price is really good so i can grab it with confidence! Thanks!


my pleasure  
I have the same in bigger size, leather is TDF!! enjoy!


----------



## ohmyhellokitty

Hi, I was wondering if this is authentic? I have asked the seller for more pictures just in case what she had in the link was not enough. Thank you in advance!

Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Metallic Edge City Bag Black with Silver HW
Item Number: 253133335360
Seller ID: leahwesselman 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine to me. No red flag



ohmyhellokitty said:


> Hi, I was wondering if this is authentic? I have asked the seller for more pictures just in case what she had in the link was not enough. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Metallic Edge City Bag Black with Silver HW
> Item Number: 253133335360
> Seller ID: leahwesselman
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-Metallic-Edge-City-Bag-Black-with-Silver-Hw/253133335360?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Oysterballs

peacebabe said:


> Hello, thanks for taking the effect too. But can you post a bigger, sharp & close up photo of the front & back of the tag again. Making sure all letters are clearly visible & sharp & in straight correct angle



Please see attached pictures as requested. Let me know if you need anything further. Thanks!!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, thanks for your patient. It looks fine. No red flag 



Oysterballs said:


> View attachment 3866069
> View attachment 3866068
> View attachment 3866067
> 
> 
> Please see attached pictures as requested. Let me know if you need anything further. Thanks!!


----------



## Leshya

Hi may I please authenticate this balenciaga 2008 bag.
It’s a turquoise blue color motorcycle arena step bag.

Thank you!!


----------



## julie0908

Thanks for your assistance munchstuff.

I've requested more and received the following pictures:


Ta xx


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Leshya said:


> Hi may I please authenticate this balenciaga 2008 bag.
> It’s a turquoise blue color motorcycle arena step bag.
> 
> Thank you!!


Could you please include a pic of the back of the tag and the bag as a whole?


----------



## muchstuff

julie0908 said:


> Thanks for your assistance munchstuff.
> 
> I've requested more and received the following pictures:
> 
> 
> Ta xx


Still missing the bale and rivet. What I see looks good.


----------



## Antigone

Hi, 

Could you authenticate please.


Item Name: AUTHENTIC pre-loved BALENCIAGA CITY leather bag
Item ID: 253220560492
Item Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENT...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Seller:  macvogue


----------



## Antigone

More pics


----------



## peacebabe

Bidding ended. Are u the winner ?



Antigone said:


> More pics


----------



## Antigone

Hi peacebabe,

Yes. I took the pics of the bags. It just arrived.


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag 



Antigone said:


> Hi peacebabe,
> 
> Yes. I took the pics of the bags. It just arrived.


----------



## Harmon

Hi. Could someone let me know if this bag is real?
*Balenciaga*
*Rare Ghost Clutch*
*Item #: 4006543*
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenc...eedy-eva-favorite-clutch-4006543/?tref=closet


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



Harmon said:


> Hi. Could someone let me know if this bag is real?
> *Balenciaga*
> *Rare Ghost Clutch*
> *Item #: 4006543*
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenc...eedy-eva-favorite-clutch-4006543/?tref=closet


----------



## Harmon

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag


Wow! Thanks peacebabe. This is such a great site. Happy to be part of. xoH


----------



## Antigone

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag


Yay!!! Thank you peacebabe!!!!


----------



## cbarrus

Antigone said:


> More pics



I am sorry to  disagree here. However, I do not believe this bag is authentic. There are discrepancies on the metal tag back and front which differ from an authentic Balenciaga. I will be happy to discuss if you wish to message me. I don't wish to offend anyone here but would like for you to get the real deal.


----------



## msdwong

Hello! I just ordered this NWT black chevre leather gold metallic Balenciaga city online. Can someone please help authenticate? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Mamahailee

cbarrus said:


> I am sorry to  disagree here. However, I do not believe this bag is authentic. There are discrepancies on the metal tag back and front which differ from an authentic Balenciaga. I will be happy to discuss if you wish to message me. I don't wish to offend anyone here but would like for you to get the real deal.



I agree with you. Im not an expert but the metal tag is off ,imho [emoji4]


----------



## Antigone

Here are some more pics:


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Balenciega Experts,
Good evening.  How are you today?
Will you please help to authenticate this bag?  I hope it is the real thing.  Thank you so much!
Item name:  NWT $1950 Balenciaga Agneau Giant 12 Golden City Bag Rose Berlingot
*Item #:          263286912503*
Seller I.D.:    palmdrm
Link:            https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-1950-B...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Experts,
Good evening.
Will you please also kindly help to look at this purse as well?  I like the color.  Thank you so much.
Item Name: Details about  Auth New Balenciaga Mini Pompon Pom Bag Handbag 2015 Bleu Obscur Navy Leather
Item #:        
292307502927
Seller I.D.:     jelenanj
Link:            https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-New-B...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## peacebabe

Missing photos of rivet & back of zipper head. Please click on my undersigned link to see photos sample



tabolove26 said:


> Hello Balenciega Experts,
> Good evening.  How are you today?
> Will you please help to authenticate this bag?  I hope it is the real thing.  Thank you so much!
> Item name: NWT $1950 Balenciaga Agneau Giant 12 Golden City Bag Rose Berlingot
> *Item #:          263286912503*
> Seller I.D.:    palmdrm
> Link:            https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-1950-Balenciaga-Agneau-Giant-12-Golden-City-Bag-Rose-Berlingot/263286912503?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## peacebabe

Again, please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. 



tabolove26 said:


> Hello Experts,
> Good evening.
> Will you please also kindly help to look at this purse as well?  I like the color.  Thank you so much.
> Item Name: Details about  Auth New Balenciaga Mini Pompon Pom Bag Handbag 2015 Bleu Obscur Navy Leather
> Item #:
> 292307502927
> Seller I.D.:     jelenanj
> Link:            https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-New-Balenciaga-Mini-Pompon-Pom-Bag-Handbag-2015-Bleu-Obscur-Navy-Leather/292307502927?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## Leshya

Pls help me to authenticate this bag..

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Leshya

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic!
> If mirror has pocket back side it’s 05 Spring apple green Twiggy


Thank you very much


----------



## Leshya

muchstuff said:


> Could you please include a pic of the back of the tag and the bag as a whole?


I have added the photos you have required. Thanks in advance!


----------



## cbarrus

Leshya said:


> I have added the photos you have required. Thanks in advance!



Authentic, in my opinion.


----------



## Leshya

cbarrus said:


> Authentic, in my opinion.


Thank you so much


----------



## kizmit

Can someone take a look at this one for me?  thank you
https://www.ebay.com/itm/311992879211?ul_noapp=true


----------



## muchstuff

kizmit said:


> Can someone take a look at this one for me?  thank you
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/311992879211?ul_noapp=true


Reliable seller, authentic IMO. I had my eye on that one too . I just bought an 05 olive shopping tote, if you were the lucky buyer you'll love it (and if you don't be sure to let me know ).


----------



## Leshya

Pls help me to take a look at this Outreamer City Bag if it is authentic 
Thanks in advance


----------



## siyi9071

Hi experts,

Could you please authenticate this bag for me? Please! Thanks so much!

Item name: Balenciaga giant 12 gold mini city
Sellers ID: shopender
Link: https://*********.com/women/giant-12-gold-mini-city-lambskin-bag-black.html


----------



## S_Bo

Hi,

I am new to TPF. Request to authenticate this bag that purchased from The Luxury Closet. I really want to know if I got a deal or got played. The site does advertise lifetime guaranteed of the authenticity of the bag and will accept the return.

Serial Number under leather tag:
 285455 4215
K 527277
Item Name: Balenciaga Blue Leather Arena Giant 12 Neo Folk Messenger Bag
Item Number: -
Seller ID: The Luxury Closet 

Also can refer a legitimate authentication site if it happens to be a fake. 

Thank You,
S_Bo


----------



## muchstuff

S_Bo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to TPF. Request to authenticate this bag that purchased from The Luxury Closet. I really want to know if I got a deal or got played. The site does advertise lifetime guaranteed of the authenticity of the bag and will accept the return.
> 
> Serial Number under leather tag:
> 285455 4215
> K 527277
> Item Name: Balenciaga Blue Leather Arena Giant 12 Neo Folk Messenger Bag
> Item Number: -
> Seller ID: The Luxury Closet
> 
> Also can refer a legitimate authentication site if it happens to be a fake.
> 
> Thank You,
> S_Bo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869413
> View attachment 3869414
> View attachment 3869415
> View attachment 3869416
> View attachment 3869417
> View attachment 3869418
> View attachment 3869419
> View attachment 3869420
> View attachment 3869421
> View attachment 3869423


Can you please repost the tag pics? The tag back is really blurry and upside down doesn't work well


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## S_Bo

Hi,

Sorry I didn’t realize that were upside down. Attached are additional pics of the tags.



-Sam



muchstuff said:


> Can you please repost the tag pics? The tag back is really blurry and upside down doesn't work well





muchstuff said:


> Can you please repost the tag pics? The tag back is really blurry and upside down doesn't work well





S_Bo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to TPF. Request to authenticate this bag that purchased from The Luxury Closet. I really want to know if I got a deal or got played. The site does advertise lifetime guaranteed of the authenticity of the bag and will accept the return.
> 
> Serial Number under leather tag:
> 285455 4215
> K 527277
> Item Name: Balenciaga Blue Leather Arena Giant 12 Neo Folk Messenger Bag
> Item Number: -
> Seller ID: The Luxury Closet
> 
> Also can refer a legitimate authentication site if it happens to be a fake.
> 
> Thank You,
> S_Bo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869413
> View attachment 3869414
> View attachment 3869415
> View attachment 3869416
> View attachment 3869417
> View attachment 3869418
> View attachment 3869419
> View attachment 3869420
> View attachment 3869421
> View attachment 3869423


----------



## S_Bo

Wasn’t quite sure I did it right. Here are photos again.
	

		
			
		

		
	



-Sam


muchstuff said:


> Can you please repost the tag pics? The tag back is really blurry and upside down doesn't work well


----------



## peacebabe

Link is not working.

Need to see sharp & clear photo of the front & back of the tag. Please make sure photos angle is correct, not side or upside down



siyi9071 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this bag for me? Please! Thanks so much!
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga giant 12 gold mini city
> Sellers ID: shopender
> Link: https://*********.com/women/giant-12-gold-mini-city-lambskin-bag-black.html


----------



## siyi9071

peacebabe said:


> Link is not working.
> 
> Need to see sharp & clear photo of the front & back of the tag. Please make sure photos angle is correct, not side or upside down




here's the link and photos, many thanks!

https://*********.com/women/handbags/giant-12-gold-mini-city-lambskin-bag-black.html


----------



## siyi9071

I don't know why the link doesn't show properly.


----------



## siyi9071

peacebabe said:


> Link is not working.
> 
> Need to see sharp & clear photo of the front & back of the tag. Please make sure photos angle is correct, not side or upside down



I don't know why the link doesn't shows properly. The website is called **********, and it's Montreal based online store, they said they only sell authentic designers bags, but I still saw few negative reviews on the internet. Kind of worry about this purchase, please help me out! Thanks a lot!


----------



## peacebabe

Much .... something very strange. It seems that there is no option for me to start a conversation with you now!! And i also can't add you into a conversation! 



muchstuff said:


> Can you please repost the tag pics? The tag back is really blurry and upside down doesn't work well


----------



## muchstuff

siyi9071 said:


> I don't know why the link doesn't shows properly. The website is called **********, and it's Montreal based online store, they said they only sell authentic designers bags, but I still saw few negative reviews on the internet. Kind of worry about this purchase, please help me out! Thanks a lot!


********** is known for selling fake Bals as well as other brands. Be very careful. PM me for more info.


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Much .... something very strange. It seems that there is no option for me to start a conversation with you now!! And i also can't add you into a conversation!


Weird. I'm also not getting notifications regarding posts.


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Much .... something very strange. It seems that there is no option for me to start a conversation with you now!! And i also can't add you into a conversation!


Try again I just changed a setting.


----------



## peacebabe

So strange ...... it's only you! The rest are fine....... I need advice.... I will use the previous one you started then



muchstuff said:


> Weird. I'm also not getting notifications regarding posts.


----------



## peacebabe

Ah .... ok now !!!



muchstuff said:


> Try again I just changed a setting.


----------



## siyi9071

muchstuff said:


> ********** is known for selling fake Bals as well as other brands. Be very careful. PM me for more info.



Omg Should I return it?


----------



## lobeey

Hi can I know if this is authentic ?


----------



## muchstuff

lobeey said:


> Hi can I know if this is authentic ?


I'm not familiar with the small leather goods for authentication but I know a better pic of the logo and style numbers will be needed. Clear, not sideways, and in it's entirety


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Harmon

Hi, Can someone let me know if this bag is correct? Was this style faked? Thanks in advance!! 

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-cross-body-bag-black-20281171/?tref=closet

Clous Studded One Day Sale!! Black Cross Body 
Item #: 20281171
Tradesy


----------



## Antigone

Hi, please authenticate and thanks in advance 

Item Name: Balenciaga City Giant 21 - Black with Silver Hardware
Item Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Balenci...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649
Item ID: 253207812918
Seller: chic-one


----------



## Antigone

More pics


----------



## Antigone

Bale and Rivet


----------



## peacebabe

Looks good. No red flag 




Antigone said:


> Bale and Rivet


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, im no familiar with this style. Hope someone who is more familiar can give her opinion 



Harmon said:


> Hi, Can someone let me know if this bag is correct? Was this style faked? Thanks in advance!!
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-cross-body-bag-black-20281171/?tref=closet
> 
> Clous Studded One Day Sale!! Black Cross Body
> Item #: 20281171
> Tradesy


----------



## Antigone

peacebabe said:


> Looks good. No red flag


Thank you, so much


----------



## cbarrus

Harmon said:


> Hi, Can someone let me know if this bag is correct? Was this style faked? Thanks in advance!!
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-cross-body-bag-black-20281171/?tref=closet
> 
> Clous Studded One Day Sale!! Black Cross Body
> Item #: 20281171
> Tradesy



I am also not familiar with this style, but I doubt it was faked. To be sure, we would need to see a clear picture of the leather tag front and back.


----------



## cbarrus

Antigone said:


> More pics


After discussion with the other members this bag is believed to be authentic. Sorry for the confusion. I think I have seen too many super fakes when doing this that I like to err on the side of caution. ( regarding post 6693)


----------



## Harmon

cbarrus said:


> I am also not familiar with this style, but I doubt it was faked. To be sure, we would need to see a clear picture of the leather tag front and back.



Thanks!! Asking for more pictures. I really appreciate your help!


----------



## gnoppong

Please check a authentic Balenciaga City S for me. Thanks https://m.siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3761959


----------



## cbarrus

gnoppong said:


> Please check a authentic Balenciaga City S for me. Thanks https://m.siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3761959


This is not authentic, sorry.


----------



## gnoppong

cbarrus said:


> This is not authentic, sorry.


Oh my god it's fake right? I'm so shock.


----------



## cbarrus

gnoppong said:


> Oh my god it's fake right? I'm so shock.


Yes, in my opinion.


----------



## lobeey

Hi all , I am not very familiar with small leather. Anyone could check if this is authentic ?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Antigone

cbarrus said:


> After discussion with the other members this bag is believed to be authentic. Sorry for the confusion. I think I have seen too many super fakes when doing this that I like to err on the side of caution. ( regarding post 6693)



No worries.   

I also got authentication from Authenticate4U and Realitycheckauthentications and they confirmed that the bag is authentic.


----------



## Harmon

cbarrus said:


> I am also not familiar with this style, but I doubt it was faked. To be sure, we would need to see a clear picture of the leather tag front and back.


----------



## Harmon

Harmon said:


> View attachment 3870042
> View attachment 3870043
> View attachment 3870042


She also says she is the original owner. I'm thinking this bag is ok.


----------



## muchstuff

Harmon said:


> She also says she is the original owner. I'm thinking this bag is ok.


The pics of the tag front and back need to be clear and close up, the tag back is too blurry to help, and the tag front a bit too small.


----------



## S_Bo

peacebabe said:


> Link is not working.
> 
> Need to see sharp & clear photo of the front & back of the tag. Please make sure photos angle is correct, not side or upside down



Original Post #6719


----------



## S_Bo

muchstuff said:


> Can you please repost the tag pics? The tag back is really blurry and upside down doesn't work well


Please attached photos. Original post #6719


----------



## Natarina

Please help to authenticate this!


----------



## muchstuff

S_Bo said:


> Please attached photos. Original post #6719
> View attachment 3870214
> View attachment 3870214
> View attachment 3870216
> View attachment 3870217
> View attachment 3870221


The tag back is too difficult to read. I'm not that familiar with this particular style and the fact that the K tag was known to have fakes makes me not want to comment. Can anyone else help?


----------



## muchstuff

Natarina said:


> Please help to authenticate this!


Please re post with pics forward facing (bale, back of zipper head and rivet facing the camera, no bends in the tags)., close up and in the right orientation. It's very difficult to help when the pics are upside down and sideways .


----------



## Natarina

muchstuff said:


> Please re post with pics forward facing (bale, back of zipper head and rivet facing the camera, no bends in the tags)., close up and in the right orientation. It's very difficult to help when the pics are upside down and sideways .



So sorry!! Here are the pics.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## Antigone

Hi,

Please authenticate. Thanks in advance 

Balenciaga Giant Gold Hardware City Chevre


----------



## lobeey

muchstuff said:


> I'm not familiar with the small leather goods for authentication but I know a better pic of the logo and style numbers will be needed. Clear, not sideways, and in it's entirety


Thank you muchstuff, here are some extra pictures. Do let me know if you are able to authenticate Appreciate it


----------



## Antigone

More pics


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



lobeey said:


> Hi all , I am not very familiar with small leather. Anyone could check if this is authentic ?


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, I can't tell by the photos. What is the actual color of this bag? And what color is the top stitching of the tag? Is the stitching same color as the sides & bottom of tag?



Edit* This message is a reply to post #6763


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Antigone

peacebabe said:


> Hello, I can't tell by the photos. What is the actual color of this bag? And what color is the top stitching of the tag? Is the stitching same color as the sides & bottom of tag?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit* This message is a reply to post #6763



Colour is black. I'll get back to you with answers to the other questions. Thank you!


----------



## Antigone

Seller says: "Yes the stitching is also black"


----------



## peacebabe

I must say that the photos color is really bad as i looks grey to me. And the photo of the bale looks silver instead of gold to me.




Antigone said:


> Seller says: "Yes the stitching is also black"


----------



## Antigone

More pics


----------



## wendychen2000us

Anybody can help me identify if this is authentic, color, name and year of the bag? Thank you.


----------



## peacebabe

This is non authentic 



wendychen2000us said:


> Anybody can help me identify if this is authentic, color, name and year of the bag? Thank you.


----------



## peacebabe

The bale does look ok to me now. If the seller confirmed to you that the bag is black and the stitching of the tag throughout is also bag, then it's fine 



Antigone said:


> More pics


----------



## Mamahailee

cbarrus said:


> After discussion with the other members this bag is believed to be authentic. Sorry for the confusion. I think I have seen too many super fakes when doing this that I like to err on the side of caution. ( regarding post 6693)



Hi dear.. i would like to Pm u regarding this matter but ive no idea how to do so. Can i even Pm u..? Please. Im getting very confused.


----------



## Leshya

May I please have two bags authenticated 6710 and 6717? I’m wondering if it was left out accidentally thanks in advance


----------



## Leshya

May I have this bag authenticated please..
Thank you.
It’s a white work and looks in good condition to me.
Would you happen to know the year and colour of the bag by any chance ?


----------



## wendychen2000us

peacebabe said:


> This is non authentic


Thank you so much. Can you please advise what is the wrong with the bag?


----------



## peacebabe

I can only say that the features are not consistent with an authentic ones



wendychen2000us said:


> Thank you so much. Can you please advise what is the wrong with the bag?


----------



## wendychen2000us

peacebabe said:


> I can only say that the features are not consistent with an authentic ones


Do you mean the hardware or leather?Is there any database we can check the picture to match the number on the back of the leather tag? Thank you.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Balenciaga Experts,
Good evening.  How are you?  
Will you please help to authenticate this bag for me?   Thank you.
Item name:  *NWT $1950 Balenciaga Agneau Giant 12 Golden City Bag Rose Berlingot*
Seller I.D.:   *palmdrm*
*Item #:       263286912503*
*Link:         **https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-1950-B...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649*

*
















*


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, there is no database. You may want to read through this thread, compare yous with those authenticated ones



wendychen2000us said:


> Do you mean the hardware or leather?Is there any database we can check the picture to match the number on the back of the leather tag? Thank you.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## wendychen2000us

peacebabe said:


> Hello, there is no database. You may want to read through this thread, compare yous with those authenticated ones


Thank you for your time.


----------



## cbarrus

Leshya said:


> May I please have two bags authenticated 6710 and 6717? I’m wondering if it was left out accidentally thanks in advance



Both look fine to me. I think because you posted three bags and I responded to one the others may have thought you had an answer. If this should happen again, it is helpful just to repeat the post entirely rather than just the post numbers. Once we go by something we think has been authenticated,  we don't go back


----------



## cbarrus

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Balenciaga Experts,
> Good evening.  How are you?
> Will you please help to authenticate this bag for me?   Thank you.
> Item name:  *NWT $1950 Balenciaga Agneau Giant 12 Golden City Bag Rose Berlingot*
> Seller I.D.:   *palmdrm*
> *Item #:       263286912503*
> *Link:         **https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-1950-Balenciaga-Agneau-Giant-12-Golden-City-Bag-Rose-Berlingot/263286912503?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Authentic, in my opinion.


----------



## cbarrus

Leshya said:


> May I have this bag authenticated please..
> Thank you.
> It’s a white work and looks in good condition to me.
> Would you happen to know the year and colour of the bag by any chance ?



So far, this looks okay to me. Do you have a picture of the whole bag?


----------



## Antigone

peacebabe said:


> The bale does look ok to me now. If the seller confirmed to you that the bag is black and the stitching of the tag throughout is also bag, then it's fine



Thank you!


----------



## Leshya

cbarrus said:


> So far, this looks okay to me. Do you have a picture of the whole bag?


Thank you. Here is the photo of the whole bag.


----------



## Leshya

cbarrus said:


> Both look fine to me. I think because you posted three bags and I responded to one the others may have thought you had an answer. If this should happen again, it is helpful just to repeat the post entirely rather than just the post numbers. Once we go by something we think has been authenticated,  we don't go back


Thank you


----------



## Leshya

cbarrus said:


> Both look fine to me. I think because you posted three bags and I responded to one the others may have thought you had an answer. If this should happen again, it is helpful just to repeat the post entirely rather than just the post numbers. Once we go by something we think has been authenticated,  we don't go back


Thank you for taking the time to look at my bag.


----------



## Yojrio

Hi! Please help. I bought this from a legit seller.No inclusions like card or mirror. Can i have this authenticated please. Measurement is 15"x9.4"x5.5". Thank you and Godbless
Item name: Balenciaga city bag


----------



## echocharlie

Hi all!

This is a brilliant service you're providing - thank you!

I'm looking at the following handbag and would love some help with it. I've requested some additional pictures of hardware but have yet to receive them.

Item name: NWT Auth Balenciaga Light Blue Classic City Work Leather Moto Zip Bag Handbag
Item number: 132110 4375 D 5387-35
Site: eBay
Seller: msa2189681
Item link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Auth-B...k-Leather-Moto-Zip-Bag-Handbag-/172941385850?

Thank you for any help you can offer!


----------



## muchstuff

Yojrio said:


> Hi! Please help. I bought this from a legit seller.No inclusions like card or mirror. Can i have this authenticated please. Measurement is 15"x9.4"x5.5". Thank you and Godbless
> Item name: Balenciaga city bag


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## cbarrus

Leshya said:


> Thank you. Here is the photo of the whole bag.


Authentic, in my opinion.


----------



## tabolove26

cbarrus said:


> Authentic, in my opinion.


Thank you so much!


----------



## ksuromax

@Leshya
I will try to answer the second part of your question, guessing by Rose gold hw and caps font on the tag i tend to think it's from 2012
ETA
i have just noticed, you have the card, the year and season (1 or 3) should be mentioned there...


----------



## Yojrio

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Thank you so much for the reply


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Yojrio said:


> Thank you so much for the reply


My pleasure!


----------



## Yojrio

Dear Authenticators,
Please help me authenticate this bag.
Item: BALENCIAGA CLASSIC CITY
I would appreciate a reply please. Thank you and Godbless


----------



## muchstuff

Yojrio said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> Please help me authenticate this bag.
> Item: BALENCIAGA CLASSIC CITY
> I would appreciate a reply please. Thank you and Godbless


You're missing most of the photos needed. Please see the link below and re post .


----------



## klararaw

hello Ladies, may i ask for help with this mini:


----------



## Yojrio

May i know details why its not authentic please.
I will send the screen shot to the seller☺️Thanks again


----------



## Yojrio

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.





muchstuff said:


> My pleasure!





Yojrio said:


> May i know details why its not authentic please.
> I will send the screen shot to the seller☺️Thanks again


----------



## muchstuff

klararaw said:


> hello Ladies, may i ask for help with this mini:


Please see the link below for pics needed.


----------



## muchstuff

Yojrio said:


> May i know details why its not authentic please.
> I will send the screen shot to the seller☺️Thanks again


I'm afraid we don't discuss details of authenticity on the public forum so as to not alert the fakers.


----------



## Yojrio

muchstuff said:


> I'm afraid we don't discuss details of authenticity on the public forum so as to not


----------



## Yojrio

muchstuff said:


> I'm afraid we don't discuss details of authenticity on the public forum so as to not alert the fakers.


Oh i understand. Thank you.


----------



## Yojrio

muchstuff said:


> You're missing most of the photos needed. Please see the link below and re post .





muchstuff said:


> You're missing most of the photos needed. Please see the link below and re post .


Here are more pictures


----------



## klararaw

muchstuff said:


> Please see the link below for pics needed.



unfortunately i got only this  pic from seller.
auction link https://www.olx.pl/oferta/balenciaga-mini-CID87-IDpTFEZ.html its servite from my country.
muchstuff, what do you think from this photos?


----------



## muchstuff

Yojrio said:


> Here are more pictures


What I see looks fine but you're still missing the bale and the rivet. Looks like a S/S 2009 framboise.


----------



## Leshya

cbarrus said:


> Authentic, in my opinion.


Thank you for taking the time to look at my bag and authenticating it.


----------



## muchstuff

klararaw said:


> unfortunately i got only this  pic from seller.
> auction link https://www.olx.pl/oferta/balenciaga-mini-CID87-IDpTFEZ.html its servite from my country.
> muchstuff, what do you think from this photos?


Someone else may want to comment but I don't feel comfortable authenticating without the needed details, sorry.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Yojrio

muchstuff said:


> What I see looks fine but you're still missing the bale and the rivet. Looks like a S/S 2009 framboise.


Ooh thank you. Addingpics of rivets n bale


----------



## muchstuff

Yojrio said:


> Ooh thank you. Addingpics of rivets n bale


Authentic IMO.


----------



## Yojrio

muchstuff said:


> Authentic IMO.


Yey! Thanksomuch. I got it preloved and its a steal. Just want to have a balenciaga thank you! GBU


----------



## muchstuff

Yojrio said:


> Yey! Thanksomuch. I got it preloved and its a steal. Just want to have a balenciaga thank you! GBU


My pleasure!


----------



## Croissant

Hi there,
Quick question regarding authentic Balenciaga sunglasses. The zipped pouch they come in feels like pleather rather than leather. Just wondering if this correct? The pouch I have doesn’t feel like black buttery leather but something cheaper and I wanted to know if this is standard for Balenciaga sunglasses.
This inside of the pouch is, however, extremely soft and velvety like the cleaning cloth.


----------



## muchstuff

Croissant said:


> View attachment 3871147
> View attachment 3871146
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> Quick question regarding authentic Balenciaga sunglasses. The zipped pouch they come in feels like pleather rather than leather. Just wondering if this correct? The pouch I have doesn’t feel like black buttery leather but something cheaper and I wanted to know if this is standard for Balenciaga sunglasses.
> This inside of the pouch is, however, extremely soft and velvety like the cleaning cloth.


No knowledge at all, anyone?


----------



## peacebabe

Not familiar with this too



muchstuff said:


> No knowledge at all, anyone?


----------



## Natarina

Hi all, I am so sorry for reposting but I think my post with extra pics may have been missed. Reposting all pics here.
Thank you all for your help in authenticating.


----------



## LostInBal

Croissant said:


> View attachment 3871147
> View attachment 3871146
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> Quick question regarding authentic Balenciaga sunglasses. The zipped pouch they come in feels like pleather rather than leather. Just wondering if this correct? The pouch I have doesn’t feel like black buttery leather but something cheaper and I wanted to know if this is standard for Balenciaga sunglasses.
> This inside of the pouch is, however, extremely soft and velvety like the cleaning cloth.


It’s correct


----------



## echocharlie

#6790

So I actually bought the purse in question after having it authenticated through a service. I would still be super appreciative if you all would take the time to weigh in - I like to be as thorough as possible but I just couldn't pass it up since it's my high color! 
 The bag in question is a:
2016 Spring/Summer Balenciaga Bright Blue/ Turquoise D 132110 Classic Work Motorcycle Bag

Any input is much appreciated!


----------



## Croissant

Bump


----------



## Croissant

aalinne_72 said:


> It’s correct


Thank you!


----------



## Antigone

Hi, could you please authenticate. Thank you very much in advance 
Balenciaga City in Rose Giant Hardware


----------



## Antigone

More pics


----------



## muchstuff

Antigone said:


> More pics


Authentic IMO. Not sure from the pics if it's rose gold or gold though.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## klararaw

serial number i get from seller


----------



## muchstuff

klararaw said:


> serial number i get from seller


I've personally never seen a tag back with a string of numbers like that. Plus the code is for a regular City with G21 hardware, not a mini.


----------



## klararaw

muchstuff said:


> I've personally never seen a tag back with a string of numbers like that. Plus the code is for a regular City with G21 hardware, not a mini.


oh no i was hoping so much for this one, my dreamy color  it was looking so nice from outside.

thank for your time i help.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello missing rivet & back of zipper head photos. Click on my undersigned link to see example.

There seems to be some "creasing" on the tag, resulting the back of the tag, middle row wordings, looks unclear. Try to smoothen up a bit, & take a sharp photo again.



echocharlie said:


> #6790
> 
> So I actually bought the purse in question after having it authenticated through a service. I would still be super appreciative if you all would take the time to weigh in - I like to be as thorough as possible but I just couldn't pass it up since it's my high color!
> The bag in question is a:
> 2016 Spring/Summer Balenciaga Bright Blue/ Turquoise D 132110 Classic Work Motorcycle Bag
> 
> Any input is much appreciated!


----------



## msdwong

msdwong said:


> Hello! I just ordered this NWT black chevre leather gold metallic Balenciaga city online. Can someone please help authenticate? Thank you in advance!
> View attachment 3868471
> View attachment 3868472
> View attachment 3868473
> View attachment 3868474
> View attachment 3868475
> View attachment 3868471
> View attachment 3868472
> View attachment 3868473
> View attachment 3868474
> View attachment 3868475
> View attachment 3868476
> View attachment 3868477
> View attachment 3868478
> View attachment 3868479
> View attachment 3868480



@peacebabe, anyone please assist? It's my first time buying off a Bal online and although I've heard good things of this seller I'd like to get this authenticated. Thanks!


----------



## Antigone

muchstuff said:


> Authentic IMO. Not sure from the pics if it's rose gold or gold though.



Thanks so much!  Seller says it's Rose Gold.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please take a sharper & clearer photos of the bale, rivet & zipper head. Straight, forward view please.

Also, show the full length of the front zipper tassel



msdwong said:


> @peacebabe, anyone please assist? It's my first time buying off a Bal online and although I've heard good things of this seller I'd like to get this authenticated. Thanks!


----------



## MAGJES

siyi9071 said:


> Omg Should I return it?


I would return it. I’ve been looking at one of their Celines and have been told from several members that it is a fake. I also noticed that ********** has another (New) ebay ID and is selling a fake under that ID as well.


----------



## muchstuff

MAGJES said:


> I would return it. I’ve been looking at one of their Celines and have been told from several members that it is a fake. I also noticed that ********** has another (New) ebay ID and is selling a fake under that ID as well.


@MAGJES  just as an FYI I have a contact in Montreal that has handled at least one Celine from ********** and it was definitely a fake. The buyer has gone to the police and my friend, who has a respectable consignment business, is working to try to get them shut down. They're now operating off of Shopbop, at least they were a couple of weeks ago, I haven't looked lately.


----------



## Katz

Could an authenticator please look at eBay item# 
142294265193

I am not sure if I have to cut and paste the pictures here. My apologies, and I will do so if that's the standard. Thanks in advance.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...265193?hash=item2121662d69:g:zA0AAOSwB-1Ys4mD


----------



## muchstuff

Katz said:


> Could an authenticator please look at eBay item#
> 142294265193
> 
> I am not sure if I have to cut and paste the pictures here. My apologies, and I will do so if that's the standard. Thanks in advance.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...265193?hash=item2121662d69:g:zA0AAOSwB-1Ys4mD


What I see looks good, missing a pic of the tag back but IMO no red flags.


----------



## echocharlie

peacebabe said:


> Hello, please take a sharper & clearer photos of the bale, rivet & zipper head. Straight, forward view please.
> 
> Also, show the full length of the front zipper tassel



Thanks for looking at it! I'll upload those pictures as soon as it arrives.


----------



## Katz

Thank you very much Muchstuff!


----------



## Leshya

pls help me to authenticate this bag TIA..
I’m wondering whether it’s worth it to purchase this bag..


----------



## Leshya

This is the close up of the serial number


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Leshya

Sorry and my tag also I was told I forgot to post it..
Pls take a look at all 3 posts together


----------



## scrpo83

Hello everyone.Need the experts opinion on these bags. Thank you

1) BALENCIAGA Beige Leather Day RH Hobo Shoulder Bag 140442 213048
   Item No: 272916942173
   Seller : vintagealleyverona
   Link : https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

2) Authentic BALENCIAGA The Day Beige Leather Shoulder Tote Bag Purse #26463E
   Item No : 222706469280
   Seller : appleproject
   Link : https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Thank you in advance


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, both missing close up photos of rivet & back of zipper head. 

Click on my undersigned link to see example photos



scrpo83 said:


> Hello everyone.Need the experts opinion on these bags. Thank you
> 
> 1) BALENCIAGA Beige Leather Day RH Hobo Shoulder Bag 140442 213048
> Item No: 272916942173
> Seller : vintagealleyverona
> Link : https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Beige-Leather-Day-RH-Hobo-Shoulder-Bag-140442-213048/272916942173?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> 2) Authentic BALENCIAGA The Day Beige Leather Shoulder Tote Bag Purse #26463E
> Item No : 222706469280
> Seller : appleproject
> Link : https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-The-Day-Beige-Leather-Shoulder-Tote-Bag-Purse-26463E/222706469280?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you in advance


----------



## Leshya

ksuromax said:


> @Leshya
> I will try to answer the second part of your question, guessing by Rose gold hw and caps font on the tag i tend to think it's from 2012
> ETA
> i have just noticed, you have the card, the year and season (1 or 3) should be mentioned there...


Thank you


----------



## Antigone

Hi,

I received this today. I asked for authentication last week (using eBay seller's pics) but I would appreciate it if you could look at these pictures I took myself.  Thanks so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Antigone said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received this today. I asked for authentication last week (using eBay seller's pics) but I would appreciate it if you could look at these pictures I took myself.  Thanks so much!



What were you told with the other pics? I see no issue with it.

EDIT: Because you post quite a few bags on the AT thread can you please preview your posts beforehand to see if the pics are upside down or sideways? It makes it much more work for authenticators if pics aren't oriented properly .


----------



## Antigone

muchstuff said:


> What were you told with the other pics? I see no issue with it.
> 
> EDIT: Because you post quite a few bags on the AT thread can you please preview your posts beforehand to see if the pics are upside down or sideways? It makes it much more work for authenticators if pics aren't oriented properly .



I was told it was authentic. Just wanted to check that the bag I received is authentic 

And sorry about the sideways orientation - will do that moving forward. Thanks so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Antigone said:


> I was told it was authentic. Just wanted to check that the bag I received is authentic
> 
> And sorry about the sideways orientation - will do that moving forward. Thanks so much!


No worries, sometimes tPF switches the orientation, don't know why. Or it's iphones...


----------



## jpark2

Hi there, Would you help me authenticate these two bags? 

Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA WORK (Large CITY) GRAY Classic Hardware
Item Number: 152760119061
Seller ID: blueranchu 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA THE WORK Hand Bag Ivory Leather Vintage AK12910
Item Number:332431715284
Seller ID: brand_jfa 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Much appreciated!


----------



## peacebabe

****ATTENTION !!! NO REPLY IF ALL REQUIRED PHOTOS FOR AUTHENTICATION ARE NOT SUBMITTED & NOT IN VISIBLE SIZE****
Before you post, kindly check http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html & Post #2 to make sure you have all the needed & required photos for the authenticators to do a good job. It not only save your time, it also *Help Yourself by Helping Us*. Appreciate


----------



## Leshya

Please help to authenticate this
It’s a dark green part time..with Gold hardware
I’m particularly concerned about the number behind the tag which is 178082
I do believe the part time should be 173082.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Leshya

More pics cos I couldn’t put everything in one post..
TIA


----------



## Leshya

Last pic of the tag of the bag


----------



## msdwong

peacebabe said:


> Hello, please take a sharper & clearer photos of the bale, rivet & zipper head. Straight, forward view please.
> 
> Also, show the full length of the front zipper tassel


Hi @peacebabe, here you go! The front tassle is quite long, the top tassle where the bag opes up top is short.


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine to me. No red flag 



msdwong said:


> Hi @peacebabe, here you go! The front tassle is quite long, the top tassle where the bag opes up top is short.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3873819
> View attachment 3873820
> View attachment 3873821
> View attachment 3873822
> View attachment 3873823
> View attachment 3873819
> View attachment 3873820
> View attachment 3873821
> View attachment 3873822
> View attachment 3873823
> View attachment 3873824
> View attachment 3873825


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## msdwong

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine to me. No red flag


Thank you so much @peacebabe!! =)


----------



## clim91

Hello! Would appreciate your help on authenticating this balenciaga city. Thank you 

Item Name: Auth BALENCIAGA The Giant City 2way Hand Bag Pink Leather Vintage Italy S06388
Item Number: 122789968817
Seller ID: tig-japan

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALEN...968817?hash=item1c96da3bb1:g:p18AAOSwaEhZLOIe


----------



## muchstuff

clim91 said:


> Hello! Would appreciate your help on authenticating this balenciaga city. Thank you
> 
> Item Name: Auth BALENCIAGA The Giant City 2way Hand Bag Pink Leather Vintage Italy S06388
> Item Number: 122789968817
> Seller ID: tig-japan
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALEN...968817?hash=item1c96da3bb1:g:p18AAOSwaEhZLOIe


Please see the link below for the pics needed.


----------



## dignatius

Hello,

I'm interested in the PT bag below and wondering if it is authentic and if it is Chevre.  It's from F/W 2007 and there seems to be a slight possibility for Agneau in that season

Item Name:  Balenciaga Part Time Satchel Giant Silver Hardware - Violet
Item Number:  282692040266
Seller ID: bghf09
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Thanks in advance!


----------



## alinecsamaral

Hello! Want to buy this item! Can you authenticate, please?
Balenciaga Velo
Purchased in 2013


----------



## jpark2

Hi there, would you help me authenticate the following item? Thanks!

Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA WORK (Large CITY) GRAY Classic Hardware
Item Number: 152760119061
Seller ID: blueranchu
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/152760119061?ul_noapp=true

Additional pics attached.


----------



## jpark2

And one more: 
Item Name: Balenciaga Work Tote Cornflower Blue City
Item Number: 282694342257
Seller ID: welkins_luxury
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## echocharlie

peacebabe said:


> Hello missing rivet & back of zipper head photos. Click on my undersigned link to see example.
> 
> There seems to be some "creasing" on the tag, resulting the back of the tag, middle row wordings, looks unclear. Try to smoothen up a bit, & take a sharp photo again.



Sorry I replied to the wrong response when confirming your request for more pictures! Anyhow, I received the bag in question and have taken all new pictures including the ones you requested. 

Again, it's a 2016 Spring/Summer Balenciaga Light Blue D 132110 Classic Work Motorcycle Bag.

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi everyone! I need a bit of help authenticating this. Thank you in advance and I appreciate it!  *some of these pics have been taken with flash*


----------



## muchstuff

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everyone! I need a bit of help authenticating this. Thank you in advance and I appreciate it!  *some of these pics have been taken with flash*


Fake, sorry!


----------



## muchstuff

dignatius said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm interested in the PT bag below and wondering if it is authentic and if it is Chevre.  It's from F/W 2007 and there seems to be a slight possibility for Agneau in that season
> 
> Item Name:  Balenciaga Part Time Satchel Giant Silver Hardware - Violet
> Item Number:  282692040266
> Seller ID: bghf09
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Part-Time-Satchel-Giant-Silver-Hardware-Violet/282692040266?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Authentic IMO and it looks like chevre to me but i'm not an expert at telling leather from pics, perhaps someone else will give an opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

alinecsamaral said:


> Hello! Want to buy this item! Can you authenticate, please?
> Balenciaga Velo
> Purchased in 2013


Can you please post the tag pics forward facing and not bent at all? Plus a pic of the bale in the same position?


----------



## muchstuff

Blissroads said:


> And one more:
> Item Name: Balenciaga Work Tote Cornflower Blue City
> Item Number: 282694342257
> Seller ID: welkins_luxury
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Work-Tote-Cornflower-Blue-City/282694342257?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> View attachment 3875167
> View attachment 3875168
> View attachment 3875169


Authentic IMO.


----------



## jpark2

muchstuff said:


> Authentic IMO.



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## atlantis1982

Blissroads said:


> Thank you [emoji4]


OT, but your puppy is adorable!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## jpark2

atlantis1982 said:


> OT, but your puppy is adorable!



Haha yours too!!


----------



## mops123

Hi! the seller sent me these photos and i'm not sure if this is enough to authenticate the bag. This was recolored from dark blue to black. Thank You!
Item Name: Balenciaga City


----------



## muchstuff

mops123 said:


> Hi! the seller sent me these photos and i'm not sure if this is enough to authenticate the bag. This was recolored from dark blue to black. Thank You!
> Item Name: Balenciaga City


Not enough I'm afraid, please see the link below for pics needed.


----------



## jpark2

Blissroads said:


> Hi there, would you help me authenticate the following item? Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA WORK (Large CITY) GRAY Classic Hardware
> Item Number: 152760119061
> Seller ID: blueranchu
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/152760119061?ul_noapp=true
> 
> Additional pics attached.
> View attachment 3875159
> View attachment 3875160
> View attachment 3875161



Just wanted to bump this one in case it was missed. It’s my backup in case I don’t get the other one... [emoji120]


----------



## mops123

muchstuff said:


> Not enough I'm afraid, please see the link below for pics needed.





muchstuff said:


> Not enough I'm afraid, please see the link below for pics needed.


Sorry, I can't find the link. Can you post it again. thanks.


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



echocharlie said:


> Sorry I replied to the wrong response when confirming your request for more pictures! Anyhow, I received the bag in question and have taken all new pictures including the ones you requested.
> 
> Again, it's a 2016 Spring/Summer Balenciaga Light Blue D 132110 Classic Work Motorcycle Bag.
> 
> Any help is much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3875284
> View attachment 3875285
> View attachment 3875286
> View attachment 3875287
> View attachment 3875288
> View attachment 3875290
> View attachment 3875291


----------



## muchstuff

Blissroads said:


> Just wanted to bump this one in case it was missed. It’s my backup in case I don’t get the other one... [emoji120]


Had to discuss with another authenticator. The tags for that era weren't necessarily as consistent as they are now but we both agree that everything else on the bag looks genuine.


----------



## muchstuff

mops123 said:


> Sorry, I can't find the link. Can you post it again. thanks.


It's in red, under this message.


----------



## alinecsamaral

What additional info do you need on the tag?


----------



## alinecsamaral

alinecsamaral said:


> Hello! Want to buy this item! Can you authenticate, please?
> Balenciaga Velo
> Purchased in 2013


What additional info do you need on the tag?


----------



## muchstuff

alinecsamaral said:


> What additional info do you need on the tag?


Please see the link below (in red) for the pics needed.

EDIT: Sorry, as mentioned, a good pic of the bale and the tag pics need to be flat and forward facing, not at an angle.


----------



## jpark2

muchstuff said:


> Had to discuss with another authenticator. The tags for that era weren't necessarily as consistent as they are now but we both agree that everything else on the bag looks genuine.



Ok thank you very much.


----------



## muchstuff

Blissroads said:


> Ok thank you very much.



My pleasure!


----------



## alinecsamaral

the seller hasn’t send me new pics yet... I’ll post them as soon as I get them! But so far... does it look fake??


----------



## mops123

muchstuff said:


> It's in red, under this message.





muchstuff said:


> It's in red, under this message.


Hi! Please see additional photos below. thank you!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## alinecsamaral

This are the new pics I got. Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## SakuraSakura

muchstuff said:


> Fake, sorry!


Thank you for replying! Thank goodness I only spent $7.70 on this. These fakes are terrifying!


----------



## alinecsamaral

alinecsamaral said:


> What additional info do you need on the tag?


These are the additional pics... had a problem w my phone earlier and sent the message in a separate post... sorry :-/


----------



## muchstuff

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you for replying! Thank goodness I only spent $7.70 on this. These fakes are terrifying!


Now that would have been a great deal if it was authentic!


----------



## muchstuff

alinecsamaral said:


> These are the additional pics... had a problem w my phone earlier and sent the message in a separate post... sorry :-/


Hopefully third time's the charm. You still don't have a good close clear pic of the tag back. It needs to be flat, forward facing, close, not bent. All of this repeating makes our task much more difficult, I'd like to help you but without the correct pics I can't.


----------



## muchstuff

mops123 said:


> Hi! Please see additional photos below. thank you!
> View attachment 3875929
> View attachment 3875930
> View attachment 3875933
> View attachment 3875939
> View attachment 3875941
> View attachment 3875944
> View attachment 3875947
> View attachment 3875948
> View attachment 3875949


Authentic IMO.


----------



## alinecsamaral

muchstuff said:


> Hopefully third time's the charm. You still don't have a good close clear pic of the tag back. It needs to be flat, forward facing, close, not bent. All of this repeating makes our task much more difficult, I'd like to help you but without the correct pics I can't.


Again, I'm terribly sorry for the over posting... unfortunately those are the only pics I have...


----------



## muchstuff

alinecsamaral said:


> Again, I'm terribly sorry for the over posting... unfortunately those are the only pics I have...


I spoke with one of the authenticators and we both agree that the font on the tag back seems a bit suspect based on the photos you have. I'd suggest getting a paid authentication.


----------



## alinecsamaral

muchstuff said:


> I spoke with one of the authenticators and we both agree that the font on the tag back seems a bit suspect based on the photos you have. I'd suggest getting a paid authentication.


Thanks so much!!


----------



## muchstuff

alinecsamaral said:


> Thanks so much!!


Good luck!


----------



## echocharlie

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag



Thanks so much, peacebabe! Saying I don't trust myself with these things is an understatement!


----------



## mops123

muchstuff said:


> Authentic IMO.


thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

mops123 said:


> thank you so much!


My pleasure!


----------



## barrister04




----------



## Kareenn

Hi please authenticate this Balenciaga motorcycle city. Bought this from Japan and Link contains personally taken pics.  
Item name: Balenciaga motorcycle city
Link:


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Svrvh

Hello! Wanting to buy this bag the color is perfect but i wanna know if it’s authentic. 

Kindly help me authenticate this bag. Please?

Thank you so much!!!

Listing: 

Seller: luxonlineph


----------



## Geeebam

Hi! Can you please authenticate this Balenciaga City?


----------



## muchstuff

Geeebam said:


> View attachment 3876791
> View attachment 3876793
> View attachment 3876794
> View attachment 3876796
> View attachment 3876797
> View attachment 3876798
> View attachment 3876799
> View attachment 3876800
> View attachment 3876803
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Can you please authenticate this Balenciaga City?


Please post a clear pic of the back of the zipper head and the rivet, and link it to your earlier post.


----------



## Conni618

Svrvh said:


> Hello! Wanting to buy this bag the color is perfect but i wanna know if it’s authentic.
> 
> Kindly help me authenticate this bag. Please?
> 
> Thank you so much!!!
> 
> Listing:
> 
> Seller: luxonlineph
> 
> View attachment 3876586
> 
> View attachment 3876589
> View attachment 3876593
> View attachment 3876594
> View attachment 3876596
> View attachment 3876597
> View attachment 3876598
> View attachment 3876600
> View attachment 3876601
> View attachment 3876602






Geeebam said:


> View attachment 3876791
> View attachment 3876793
> View attachment 3876794
> View attachment 3876796
> View attachment 3876797
> View attachment 3876798
> View attachment 3876799
> View attachment 3876800
> View attachment 3876803
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Can you please authenticate this Balenciaga City?



Please include clear, close photos of a rivet for these two bags.
_*svrvh*_:  Need a close, clear photo of the front of the tag, as well,  please.


----------



## Conni618

muchstuff said:


> Please post a clear pic of the back of the zipper head and the rivet, and link it to your earlier post.


Ha!  Cross talking.


----------



## muchstuff

Conni618 said:


> Ha!  Cross talking.


Better than no talking


----------



## Geeebam

muchstuff said:


> Please post a clear pic of the back of the zipper head and the rivet, and link it to your earlier post.





muchstuff said:


> Please post a clear pic of the back of the zipper head and the rivet, and link it to your earlier post.


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-461#post-31817569


Thank you for your time. Here are the additional pics.


----------



## muchstuff

Geeebam said:


> View attachment 3877494
> View attachment 3877491
> View attachment 3877491
> View attachment 3877492
> View attachment 3877493
> 
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-461#post-31817569
> 
> 
> Thank you for your time. Here are the additional pics.


Still would like a clear pic of the back if the zipper head (the Lampo stamp) but I think you're OK, a 2013 curry.


----------



## Geeebam

muchstuff said:


> Still would like a clear pic of the back if the zipper head (the Lampo stamp) but I think you're OK, a 2013 curry.


Thank you so much. I’m adding another pic of the zipper head. Hope this will do.


----------



## muchstuff

Geeebam said:


> View attachment 3877517
> 
> Thank you so much. I’m adding another pic of the zipper head. Hope this will do.


Much better thanks, all looks good IMO!


----------



## Geeebam

muchstuff said:


> Much better thanks, all looks good IMO!


I appreciate your time and expertise. Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Geeebam said:


> I appreciate your time and expertise. Thank you!


My pleasure, enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

Svrvh said:


> Hello! Wanting to buy this bag the color is perfect but i wanna know if it’s authentic.
> 
> Kindly help me authenticate this bag. Please?
> 
> Thank you so much!!!
> 
> Listing:
> 
> Seller: luxonlineph
> 
> View attachment 3876586
> 
> View attachment 3876589
> View attachment 3876593
> View attachment 3876594
> View attachment 3876596
> View attachment 3876597
> View attachment 3876598
> View attachment 3876600
> View attachment 3876601
> View attachment 3876602



In addition to Conni618 post above, please, add pics of rivets and bale


----------



## peacebabe

Click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. 



barrister04 said:


> View attachment 3876421
> View attachment 3876419
> View attachment 3876421
> View attachment 3876418
> View attachment 3876416
> View attachment 3876415
> View attachment 3876412
> View attachment 3876411
> View attachment 3876411
> View attachment 3876412


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, is this bag being redyed ??



Kareenn said:


> Hi please authenticate this Balenciaga motorcycle city. Bought this from Japan and Link contains personally taken pics.
> Item name: Balenciaga motorcycle city
> Link:
> 
> View attachment 3876537
> View attachment 3876538
> View attachment 3876539
> View attachment 3876541
> View attachment 3876542
> View attachment 3876543
> View attachment 3876545
> View attachment 3876546
> View attachment 3876548
> View attachment 3876549


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Kareenn

peacebabe said:


> Hello, is this bag being redyed ??


Hi, no this is the original black color.


----------



## peacebabe

In that case, im not able to authenticate this bag. Lets see if there's anyone would like to give their opinion



Kareenn said:


> Hi, no this is the original black color.


----------



## cbarrus

Kareenn said:


> Hi, no this is the original black color.



If this bag has been not been dyed, then I don't think we can say it's authentic. There are numbers on the back of the tag that indicate a different Balenciaga color. The leather looks a bit too shining for the year to me, so I really thought it had been dyed. Personally I would pass.


----------



## Kareenn

cbarrus said:


> If this bag has been not been dyed, then I don't think we can say it's authentic. There are numbers on the back of the tag that indicate a different Balenciaga color. The leather looks a bit too shining for the year to me, so I really thought it had been dyed. Personally I would pass.


Hi I went to a bag spa and confirmed it was redyed. However they cannot confirm thr past color.


----------



## Kareenn

peacebabe said:


> In that case, im not able to authenticate this bag. Lets see if there's anyone would like to give their opinion


Hi I went to a bag spa and confirmed it was redyed. However they cannot confirm the past color.


----------



## muchstuff

Kareenn said:


> Hi I went to a bag spa and confirmed it was redyed. However they cannot confirm the past color.


Colour code on the bag is for boise de rose, which is why the authenticators asked if it had been dyed. Just as an FYI, any resale value on this bag will be way lower due to being dyed. If the seller didn't mention it you have good reason to return if you felt the need.


----------



## Tinee

Hi... pls could you help me authenticate this Balenciaga Mini City, silver leather? 
TIA


----------



## cbarrus

Tinee said:


> Hi... pls could you help me authenticate this Balenciaga Mini City, silver leather?
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3878402
> View attachment 3878403
> View attachment 3878404
> View attachment 3878405
> View attachment 3878406
> View attachment 3878407
> View attachment 3878408
> View attachment 3878409
> View attachment 3878410
> View attachment 3878411



Authentic, in my opinion. Thank you for all the pictures


----------



## Tinee

cbarrus said:


> Authentic, in my opinion. Thank you for all the pictures


Thank you cbarrus


----------



## iul

Hi,  can someone authenticate this balenciaga classic city small for me? This is my first balen bag, so I don't have any experience with this brand. Thank you in advance


----------



## Katz

muchstuff said:


> What I see looks good, missing a pic of the tag back but IMO no red flags.



Hi Muchstuff (and other authenticators)  I got the back leather tag embossments.  It is 115748 502752
What does 502752 mean?  I see those same numbers in a different colored bag but same year.  I always thought the second set of numbers was color code, but I suppose I was wrong.
An opinion please if this leather tag is genuine.  Thank you!!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-City-Tomato-Rouge-Chevre-Bag-Brand-New/142294265193?hash=item2121662d69:g:zA0AAOSwB-1Ys4mD


----------



## muchstuff

Katz said:


> Hi Muchstuff (and other authenticators)  I got the back leather tag embossments.  It is 115748 502752
> What does 502752 mean?  I see those same numbers in a different colored bag but same year.  I always thought the second set of numbers was color code, but I suppose I was wrong.
> An opinion please if this leather tag is genuine.  Thank you!!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-City-Tomato-Rouge-Chevre-Bag-Brand-New/142294265193?hash=item2121662d69:g:zA0AAOSwB-1Ys4mD


The colour code is on some tags but not all. This is authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Katz

muchstuff said:


> The colour code is on some tags but not all. This is authentic in my opinion.



You the best!  Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Katz said:


> You the best!  Thank you!


My pleasure!


----------



## ksuromax

iul said:


> Hi,  can someone authenticate this balenciaga classic city small for me? This is my first balen bag, so I don't have any experience with this brand. Thank you in advance
> View attachment 3878574
> View attachment 3878576
> View attachment 3878578
> View attachment 3878581
> View attachment 3878583
> View attachment 3878584
> View attachment 3878585
> View attachment 3878588
> View attachment 3878589
> View attachment 3878590


Hi, can you please, provide the link to the listing, or site of origin of the bag?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

iul said:


> Hi,  can someone authenticate this balenciaga classic city small for me? This is my first balen bag, so I don't have any experience with this brand. Thank you in advance
> View attachment 3878574
> View attachment 3878576
> View attachment 3878578
> View attachment 3878581
> View attachment 3878583
> View attachment 3878584
> View attachment 3878585
> View attachment 3878588
> View attachment 3878589
> View attachment 3878590





ksuromax said:


> Hi, can you please, provide the link to the listing, or site of origin of the bag?


the bag looks fine, no red flag IMO


----------



## iul

ksuromax said:


> Hi, can you please, provide the link to the listing, or site of origin of the bag?


Hi.. sorry there is no link. I bought this from seller on instagram. She said she hand carry the bag from Europe.


----------



## iul

ksuromax said:


> the bag looks fine, no red flag IMO


Thank you so much for your time..


----------



## ksuromax

iul said:


> Thank you so much for your time..


My pleasure


----------



## Antigone

Hi, I asked this before but received the bag so I was hoping to check if the bag I received is authetic. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Antigone

Also for this bag please thanks


----------



## muchstuff

Antigone said:


> Also for this bag please thanks


The majority of your pics are either too blurry or are positioned sideways. Didn't we already sign off on this one?


----------



## wolfhardly

Hi there, i am about to buy a pre-loved balenciaga mini city. I want to know if it is authentic.

Here are the pictures the seller forwarded to me.
Can someone help me authenticate this? 

I appreciate it.


----------



## ksuromax

wolfhardly said:


> Hi there, i am about to buy a pre-loved balenciaga mini city. I want to know if it is authentic.
> 
> Here are the pictures the seller forwarded to me.
> Can someone help me authenticate this?
> 
> I appreciate it.


Hi, unfortunately these pics are not good for authentication, we would need to see good close ups of the rivets (back side of the studs), bale, tag back and fron, zipper head bottom. 
Also, it would be great if you can post a link to the actual listing


----------



## Runnurse21

Hi! I'm new to this beautiful brand...just wondering if you would authenticate this for me! I purchased from Yoogi's...also, would you be able to tell me what year it is from?? Thanks so much for your time!!
Item: Anthracite Twiggy 
Yoogis link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-anthracite-lambskin-leather-motorcycle-twiggy-bag-89701.html
A few more pictures below....not sure really how to do this properly


----------



## Runnurse21

If needed, a few more pictures from my above post. Thanks again!


----------



## cbarrus

Runnurse21 said:


> View attachment 3881039
> View attachment 3881028
> View attachment 3881029
> View attachment 3881030
> View attachment 3881031
> View attachment 3881032
> View attachment 3881034
> View attachment 3881028
> View attachment 3881029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If needed, a few more pictures from my above post. Thanks again!



Your bag is authentic. Yoogi's is a well known and reputable site. I'm not sure about the year. You may want to post your question in the "identify this" thread which is in the main forum. The people there are very good and may be able to narrow the year down for you.


----------



## Runnurse21

cbarrus said:


> Your bag is authentic. Yoogi's is a well known and reputable site. I'm not sure about the year. You may want to post your question in the "identify this" thread which is in the main forum. The people there are very good and may be able to narrow the year down for you.



Thank you for your time, Cbarrus! And I will post in the other thread! Thanks so much!


----------



## Magayon_ako

Hello, my friend wants to bid on this bag ... can anyone pls authenticate this? TIA!


----------



## muchstuff

Magayon_ako said:


> Hello, my friend wants to bid on this bag ... can anyone pls authenticate this? TIA!
> View attachment 3881129
> View attachment 3881133
> View attachment 3881138
> View attachment 3881140
> View attachment 3881141
> View attachment 3881142


What I see looks OK but you're missing the pic of the back of the zipper head. Can you also include the link/name of the seller?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Magayon_ako

muchstuff said:


> What I see looks OK but you're missing the pic of the back of the zipper head. Can you also include the link/name of the seller?



Hello muchstuff, i'll try if i would get this right ... DH finally decided to reconnect the internet again so i'm using our PC, let's see if i can attach the link to the item .... 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...old-Hardware-Excellent-Condition/302526946039


----------



## muchstuff

Magayon_ako said:


> Hello muchstuff, i'll try if i would get this right ... DH finally decided to reconnect the internet again so i'm using our PC, let's see if i can attach the link to the item ....
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...old-Hardware-Excellent-Condition/302526946039


Again, still missing back of zipper head. OK from what I can see of the pics posted.


----------



## Magayon_ako

muchstuff said:


> Again, still missing back of zipper head. OK from what I can see of the pics posted.



Thanks Much .... will tell my friend to ask for the needed pic


----------



## muchstuff

Magayon_ako said:


> Thanks Much .... will tell my friend to ask for the needed pic


My pleasure!


----------



## hephephippo

Hi Bal experts. I’ve loved bal for years but never bought one. My collection is mostly Celine. Today I finally bought a metallic edge bag, mini, in Gris taupe as I urgently needed a more handy travel bag. I bought it in Sogo Hong Kong. A reputable department store with all high end brands. The bag came with papers and stuff but there was a language barrier when I asked about an authenticity card. Does balenciaga provide an authenticity card? I have hard paper cards with the bag I bought not a usual hard authenticity card from other brands.

Also is Gris taupe a popular color? I love the bag I bought, but I confess I may have chosen this color because I somehow felt it was rare/hard to find based on what the SAs said tho I’m not sure since I don’t follow color releases for Bal. I figured I can easily add the black city to my collection later when I return to the states since black is easy to find and don’t want to regret skipping this color.

As I’m new to owning a bal - don’t really know how to find serial numbers etc. can you guys help and let me know what I need to know about my bag including if I should return/exchange it. I’ve attached pictures. Thank you all.


----------



## hephephippo

hephephippo said:


> Hi Bal experts. I’ve loved bal for years but never bought one. My collection is mostly Celine. Today I finally bought a metallic edge bag, mini, in Gris taupe as I urgently needed a more handy travel bag. I bought it in Sogo Hong Kong. A reputable department store with all high end brands. The bag came with papers and stuff but there was a language barrier when I asked about an authenticity card. Does balenciaga provide an authenticity card? I have hard paper cards with the bag I bought not a usual hard authenticity card from other brands.
> 
> Also is Gris taupe a popular color? I love the bag I bought, but I confess I may have chosen this color because I somehow felt it was rare/hard to find based on what the SAs said tho I’m not sure since I don’t follow color releases for Bal. I figured I can easily add the black city to my collection later when I return to the states since black is easy to find and don’t want to regret skipping this color.
> 
> As I’m new to owning a bal - don’t really know how to find serial numbers etc. can you guys help and let me know what I need to know about my bag including if I should return/exchange it. I’ve attached pictures. Thank you all.



Sorry here are the pics. Some shots taken with flash and without as I could not get better lighting currently.


----------



## hephephippo

Pics


----------



## hephephippo

All pics. Apologies for the multi-post.


----------



## wolfhardly

ksuromax said:


> Hi, unfortunately these pics are not good for authentication, we would need to see good close ups of the rivets (back side of the studs), bale, tag back and fron, zipper head bottom.
> Also, it would be great if you can post a link to the actual listing


I'll take more pics when I receive the bag! Thanks


----------



## ksuromax

hephephippo said:


> All pics. Apologies for the multi-post.


Hi, pictures shall be straight, flat, no flash, sharp and close. We need to see: rivets, bale, leather tag front and back, zipper head back


----------



## hephephippo

ksuromax said:


> Hi, pictures shall be straight, flat, no flash, sharp and close. We need to see: rivets, bale, leather tag front and back, zipper head back



Thank you! Here is another attempt at photos, hope I got it right this time and only light source is natural light.


----------



## muchstuff

hephephippo said:


> Thank you! Here is another attempt at photos, hope I got it right this time and only light source is natural light.


Can you please post a pic of the bale? You also said you had the paper cards, can you post those as well please? Particularly the one that has the style code and season?


----------



## hephephippo

muchstuff said:


> Can you please post a pic of the bale? You also said you had the paper cards, can you post those as well please? Particularly the one that has the style code and season?


thank you @muchstuff and here are the additional pics — that is also all the paperwork I got except for the balenciaga receipt which has my personal info so didn’t post it


----------



## muchstuff

hephephippo said:


> thank you @muchstuff and here are the additional pics — that is also all the paperwork I got except for the balenciaga receipt which has my personal info so didn’t post it


Do you have a paper tag that has the style codes etc? Anything with a bunch of numbers on it?


----------



## hephephippo

muchstuff said:


> Do you have a paper tag that has the style codes etc? Anything with a bunch of numbers on it?



Nope and when I asked they said this is all they have. The SA gave me her card and number and I can text her again later. Should I be worried? This is from a large department store in Hong Kong.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## jhunalyn

hi, 
kindly authenticate this bag please.


----------



## muchstuff

jhunalyn said:


> hi,
> kindly authenticate this bag please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3882999
> View attachment 3882999
> View attachment 3883001
> View attachment 3883002
> View attachment 3883002
> View attachment 3882999
> View attachment 3883001
> View attachment 3883002
> View attachment 3882999
> View attachment 3883001
> View attachment 3883002


Please see below for pics needed and links to the seller. All pics must be large enough, forward facing and very clear.


----------



## jhunalyn

muchstuff said:


> Please see below for pics needed and links to the seller. All pics must be large enough, forward facing and very clear.





muchstuff said:


> Please see below for pics needed and links to the seller. All pics must be large enough, forward facing and very clear.


Thanks muchstuff but I cannot copy the exact link. Uploading a full image for reference


----------



## muchstuff

jhunalyn said:


> Thanks muchstuff but I cannot copy the exact link. Uploading a full image for reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3883016
> View attachment 3883018
> View attachment 3883019


I'm sorry but without the needed photos and info on the seller I'm not able to help you.


----------



## jhunalyn

muchstuff said:


> I'm sorry but without the needed photos and info on the seller I'm not able to help you.



hi,
This is the Fb Page of the seller: 
https://www.facebook.com/tbh2016/ . 
The folder with the balenciaga bag. I cannot copy the exact link location of the items as it is not appearing in my end.


----------



## muchstuff

jhunalyn said:


> hi,
> This is the Fb Page of the seller:
> https://www.facebook.com/tbh2016/ .
> The folder with the balenciaga bag. I cannot copy the exact link location of the items as it is not appearing in my end.


I'm sorry but without the proper pics in the format needed I can't help you. The FB link is pretty confusing.


----------



## bookwormer

Hi, I would really appreciate help with authenticating my Balenciaga Classic Work. Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

hephephippo said:


> Nope and when I asked they said this is all they have. The SA gave me her card and number and I can text her again later. Should I be worried? This is from a large department store in Hong Kong.


I've spoken with a couple of the authenticators and the consensus is that it could be from the new collection but we simply don't have enough info on that yet to authenticate. Sorry!


----------



## hephephippo

muchstuff said:


> I've spoken with a couple of the authenticators and the consensus is that it could be from the new collection but we simply don't have enough info on that yet to authenticate. Sorry!



Thank you @muchstuff and all the other authenticators - you guys rock, all for the love of the bag, and brand. 

I will keep an eye out the forums to learn about the label/cataloguing information of Bal bags moving forward.


----------



## muchstuff

hephephippo said:


> Thank you @muchstuff and all the other authenticators - you guys rock, all for the love of the bag, and brand.
> 
> I will keep an eye out the forums to learn about the label/cataloguing information of Bal bags moving forward.


Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Helgayoung

Hi authenticators,
Could you please help me and authenticate this Balenciaga bag. Unfortunately these are all the pictures i've got so hope it's enough to see if it is authentic. Thanks in advanced


----------



## SBundles17

Hello! 
Would you mind authenticating this for me? TIA! 

Name: Balenciaga agneau giant city gray with gold hardware-excellent used condition

Seller: goet0097

Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-A...rcrot=e11051.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&ul_noapp=true


----------



## SakuraSakura

Good morning. I was wondering about the authenticity of this bracelet. Thanks. 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/202094002213


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> Good morning. I was wondering about the authenticity of this bracelet. Thanks.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/202094002213



Seller: Jewelrydesigner2
Name: Dusty Rose


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I'm thinking of buying this Day with a black Friday coupon soon, but had a question about authenticity! The rivets on the handle don't seem to have the two notches. Is that possible with an authentic Balenciaga Day? This is coming from Yoogi's! (I'm not asking for authentication because I don't have a pic of the zipper, I'm just curious about the back of the rivet!  ) Thanks for helping if you can!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I'm thinking of buying this Day with a black Friday coupon soon, but had a question about authenticity! The rivets on the handle don't seem to have the two notches. Is that possible with an authentic Balenciaga Day? This is coming from Yoogi's! (I'm not asking for authentication because I don't have a pic of the zipper, I'm just curious about the back of the rivet!  ) Thanks for helping if you can!


The rivets for this bag should have notches. I'd ask for a better pic.The tag looks fine to me (I've seen it on Yoogi's).  They do have a thirty day return policy according to their site, I've personally never purchased from them but I do think they're pretty reliable.


----------



## peacebabe

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

We are unable to authenticate if ALL required photos are not posted





SBundles17 said:


> Hello!
> Would you mind authenticating this for me? TIA!
> 
> Name: Balenciaga agneau giant city gray with gold hardware-excellent used condition
> 
> Seller: goet0097
> 
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Agneau-Giant-City-Bag-Gray-with-Gold-Hardware-Excellent-Condition-/302526946039?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11051.m43.l1123/7?euid=9105ab89d12f41a98672c225ac68af05&bu=43964621793&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F302526946039&sojTags=bu=bu&srcrot=e11051.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&ul_noapp=true





Helgayoung said:


> Hi authenticators,
> Could you please help me and authenticate this Balenciaga bag. Unfortunately these are all the pictures i've got so hope it's enough to see if it is authentic. Thanks in advanced


----------



## ksuromax

SakuraSakura said:


> Seller: Jewelrydesigner2
> Name: Dusty Rose


Looks ok to me, i'd say it's Pivione from 2010 AW with rose gold hw


----------



## Kmon

Hi, coild you please help to authenticate the balenciaga bag?
Name: balenciaga classic city gold 115748


----------



## Kmon

Thank you in advance


----------



## ksuromax

SakuraSakura said:


> Seller: Jewelrydesigner2
> Name: Dusty Rose


or, it also could be Rose Bruyer from 2011


----------



## Helgayoung

peacebabe said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/
> 
> We are unable to authenticate if ALL required photos are not posted


Thank you Peacebabe for replying. Unfortunately these are all the pictures I have got


----------



## Svrvh

Pls help me authencticate this balenciaga which I bought on credit with returns if proven fake.

Shopname: instagram.com/rissaraka












Thank u very much!!


----------



## Svrvh

Additional pics. Thank youuu [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## cbarrus

bookwormer said:


> Hi, I would really appreciate help with authenticating my Balenciaga Classic Work. Thank you!



Authentic.


----------



## cbarrus

SBundles17 said:


> Hello!
> Would you mind authenticating this for me? TIA!
> 
> Name: Balenciaga agneau giant city gray with gold hardware-excellent used condition
> 
> Seller: goet0097
> 
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Agneau-Giant-City-Bag-Gray-with-Gold-Hardware-Excellent-Condition-/302526946039?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11051.m43.l1123/7?euid=9105ab89d12f41a98672c225ac68af05&bu=43964621793&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F302526946039&sojTags=bu=bu&srcrot=e11051.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&ul_noapp=true



This looks good to me. A picture of the bale at the end of the shoulder strap would help to confirm.


----------



## cbarrus

SakuraSakura said:


> Good morning. I was wondering about the authenticity of this bracelet. Thanks.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/202094002213



I am not as familiar with the bracelets, but did Balenciaga imprint looks fine. Someone else may take a look.


----------



## cbarrus

Svrvh said:


> View attachment 3885112
> 
> View attachment 3885113
> 
> 
> Additional pics. Thank youuu [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]



This is authentic, in my opinion.


----------



## cbarrus

Kmon said:


> Hi, coild you please help to authenticate the balenciaga bag?
> Name: balenciaga classic city gold 115748
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3885011
> View attachment 3885012
> 
> View attachment 3885011
> View attachment 3885012
> View attachment 3885013
> View attachment 3885014
> View attachment 3885015
> View attachment 3885016
> View attachment 3885017
> View attachment 3885018
> View attachment 3885011
> View attachment 3885012
> View attachment 3885013
> View attachment 3885014
> View attachment 3885015
> View attachment 3885016
> View attachment 3885017
> View attachment 3885018



Do you have a link to an auction or website for this one? There are also not the correct pictures we need to authenticate.


----------



## Svrvh

cbarrus said:


> This is authentic, in my opinion.



Thank u for taking time to respond [emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Kmon

cbarrus said:


> Do you have a link to an auction or website for this one? There are also not the correct pictures we need to authenticate.


Hi, thanks for your response , 
I dont have a link , a friend want to sell this bag to me , so i want to make sure it 's authentic...what pics do you need for authentification? , i will ask friend for it.
Thanks alot


----------



## cbarrus

Kmon said:


> Hi, thanks for your response ,
> I dont have a link , a friend want to sell this bag to me , so i want to make sure it 's authentic...what pics do you need for authentification? , i will ask friend for it.
> Thanks alot



Please read this link:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

Also, please ask her where she purchased the bag.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

muchstuff said:


> The rivets for this bag should have notches. I'd ask for a better pic.The tag looks fine to me (I've seen it on Yoogi's).  They do have a thirty day return policy according to their site, I've personally never purchased from them but I do think they're pretty reliable.


Thanks for your response, muchstuff!  I'll probably buy with that black Friday coupon if it doesn't get snapped up by someone else first and post all the right pics when it arrives!


----------



## bookwormer

cbarrus said:


> Authentic.


Thank you so much!


----------



## clim91

Hello! Can someone authenticate this bag for me? I purchased the bag from the link provided below. Thank you 

Item Name: Auth BALENCIAGA THE GIANT CITY Editor's 2way Hand Bag Pink Leather VTG 905216
Item Number: 132360555050
Seller ID: tig-japan
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALENCIAGA-THE-GIANT-CITY-Editors-2way-Hand-Bag-Pink-Leather-VTG-905216/132360555050?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Extra Photos:


----------



## muchstuff

clim91 said:


> Hello! Can someone authenticate this bag for me? I purchased the bag from the link provided below. Thank you
> 
> Item Name: Auth BALENCIAGA THE GIANT CITY Editor's 2way Hand Bag Pink Leather VTG 905216
> Item Number: 132360555050
> Seller ID: tig-japan
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALENCIAGA-THE-GIANT-CITY-Editors-2way-Hand-Bag-Pink-Leather-VTG-905216/132360555050?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Extra Photos:



Authentic IMO, looks like perhaps a 2010 bois de rose.


----------



## clim91

muchstuff said:


> Authentic IMO, looks like perhaps a 2010 bois de rose.


Thank you so much for your help! Yes, I actually went through the colour chart just to identify the shade


----------



## muchstuff

clim91 said:


> Thank you so much for your help! Yes, I actually went through the colour chart just to identify the shade


2010 leather is usually pretty nice


----------



## SakuraSakura

ksuromax said:


> or, it also could be Rose Bruyer from 2011


You guys are absolutely incredible! Thank you. I just measured my wrist and sadly it is too large by half an inch. I appreciate your quick responses and knowledge.


----------



## ksuromax

SakuraSakura said:


> You guys are absolutely incredible! Thank you. I just measured my wrist and sadly it is too large by half an inch. I appreciate your quick responses and knowledge.


keep in mind that it's a wide model, it will not sit exactly at the wrist line, but a tad higher, and then you might need this half inch extra


----------



## lucylist

good evening!

i bought this bag frome luxedejour and recieved it today in the mail. i watched a video on authentication and it made me question the authenticity of my purchase. hoping someone can help me authenticate it to put me at ease. please?

Item name: Part time in cognac
store name: Luxe DeJour
heres the link to the bag where i purchased from:
link: 

additional photos:


----------



## ksuromax

lucylist said:


> good evening!
> 
> i bought this bag frome luxedejour and recieved it today in the mail. i watched a video on authentication and it made me question the authenticity of my purchase. hoping someone can help me authenticate it to put me at ease. please?
> 
> Item name: Part time in cognac
> store name: Luxe DeJour
> heres the link to the bag where i purchased from:
> link:
> 
> additional photos:



from what i see the bag looks good to me, but i would guess it's Automne from 2009 and not Cognac 
what bugs you is not a red flag but normal feature of any Balenciaga strap from the back side. Just due to its age it has become a bit floppy and corners lifted up a bit. 
Maybe i'm confused about the colour, pics are either too lit, or too shadowed, but the bag itself looks ok.


----------



## clim91

muchstuff said:


> 2010 leather is usually pretty nice


Yes! surprisingly buttery and soft (I hope I am using the right description). Once again thanks for your help!!


----------



## mikesabfish

Hi, please help me check this Giant Bal City. I believe this is 2012 Glycine. I have attached some photos. Please let me know whether you need other photos taken. Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## mikesabfish




----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## cbarrus

mikesabfish said:


> View attachment 3886198
> View attachment 3886199



This is authentic. It is glycine.


----------



## mikesabfish

Thank you very much! The leather seems to be 'cracking' quite a bit despite the bag is practically unused. This causes a bit of concern.



cbarrus said:


> This is authentic. It is glycine.


----------



## jang2519

Hi Bal experts.

Please could you authentucate this Bal hip bag for me? I won it from ebay - kind of last minute decision so didn't get to check with you guys first. 
Name: Balenciaga Hip genuine peach iridescent leather bag 
Seller: ezabuk 
Item id: 162745591369
link https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/162745591369

I have also added some photos. If these are not enough, please let me know as I'm not sure what is required for a Hip bag.

Thank you very much.


----------



## lucylist

ksuromax said:


> from what i see the bag looks good to me, but i would guess it's Automne from 2009 and not Cognac
> what bugs you is not a red flag but normal feature of any Balenciaga strap from the back side. Just due to its age it has become a bit floppy and corners lifted up a bit.
> Maybe i'm confused about the colour, pics are either too lit, or too shadowed, but the bag itself looks ok.


thank you so much!! this puts me at ease. you guys are amazing!


----------



## jang2519

jang2519 said:


> Hi Bal experts.
> 
> Please could you authentucate this Bal hip bag for me? I won it from ebay - kind of last minute decision so didn't get to check with you guys first.
> Name: Balenciaga Hip genuine peach iridescent leather bag
> Seller: ezabuk
> Item id: 162745591369
> link https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/162745591369
> 
> I have also added some photos. If these are not enough, please let me know as I'm not sure what is required for a Hip bag.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> forgot photo of underzip


----------



## ksuromax

lucylist said:


> thank you so much!! this puts me at ease. you guys are amazing!


My pleasure


----------



## ksuromax

Please, add the leather tag good close up front and back


----------



## ksuromax

Meant to quote you above


----------



## jang2519

ksuromax said:


> Please, add the leather tag good close up front and back



Hope these are OK. If not, please let me know. Thank you very much xx


----------



## Asiakiwi

Hi! Can you please authenticate this Balenciaga city for me! Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

Asiakiwi said:


> Hi! Can you please authenticate this Balenciaga city for me! Thanks!


Sorry, not authentic.


----------



## Asiakiwi

hi muchstuff! Thank you very much! Can you please tell me how you could tell it's not authentic so I would know for next time.


----------



## muchstuff

Asiakiwi said:


> hi muchstuff! Thank you very much! Can you please tell me how you could tell it's not authentic so I would know for next time.


I'm sorry but we don't discuss the details re: authentication. Sometimes the fakers post here to get info so we have to be very careful!


----------



## Asiakiwi

That's true!!! Thank you very much again for your help!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Asiakiwi said:


> That's true!!! Thank you very much again for your help!!!


My pleasure!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Gitte Skov

Can anyone help me, and tell if this Balenciaga City is fake or not, thanks


----------



## muchstuff

Gitte Skov said:


> Can anyone help me, and tell if this Balenciaga City is fake or not, thanks


There seems to be some glitches on tPF can you repost, there are no photos.


----------



## crystalolol

Hihi 

Would really appreciate if you could authenticate this bag!

Thank you!

Item name: Balenciaga Classic City Metallic Edge in Natural

Photos under this link:
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1d6bPIZ_MSwyZdVMtoeop5I70SZFfK1A9?usp=sharing
(sorry the photos are too large to be embedded here!)


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Balenciaga Experts,
Good morning.  Happy after Thanksgiving Day!  I hope you all had a great Thanksgiving.
I purchase this bag and just received it couple days ago.  However, I noticed that the color on the product card of which the bag comes with from Neiman Marcus is different.  Therefore, I will love to have your help to look at the bag and help me with its authenticity.  Please help.  Thank you so much!


----------



## cbarrus

crystalolol said:


> Hihi
> 
> Would really appreciate if you could authenticate this bag!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Classic City Metallic Edge in Natural
> 
> Photos under this link:
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1d6bPIZ_MSwyZdVMtoeop5I70SZFfK1A9?usp=sharing
> (sorry the photos are too large to be embedded here!)



Authentic, in my opinion.


----------



## cbarrus

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Balenciaga Experts,
> Good morning.  Happy after Thanksgiving Day!  I hope you all had a great Thanksgiving.
> I purchase this bag and just received it couple days ago.  However, I noticed that the color on the product card of which the bag comes with from Neiman Marcus is different.  Therefore, I will love to have your help to look at the bag and help me with its authenticity.  Please help.  Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 3888977
> 
> View attachment 3888978
> View attachment 3888979
> View attachment 3888983
> View attachment 3888984
> View attachment 3888985
> View attachment 3888986
> View attachment 3888987



This is authentic in my opinion. Tags do get mixed up especially in the larger department stores. To be honest, I rarely look at the cards as the bag tells the story.


----------



## tabolove26

cbarrus said:


> This is authentic in my opinion. Tags do get mixed up especially in the larger department stores. To be honest, I rarely look at the cards as the bag tells the story.


Hello Cbarrus,
Thank you so much!  I am so thrilled to hear that it is authentic.  I will be happy having the bag in my arm tonight.


----------



## missyb

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Balenciaga Experts,
> Good morning.  Happy after Thanksgiving Day!  I hope you all had a great Thanksgiving.
> I purchase this bag and just received it couple days ago.  However, I noticed that the color on the product card of which the bag comes with from Neiman Marcus is different.  Therefore, I will love to have your help to look at the bag and help me with its authenticity.  Please help.  Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 3888977
> 
> View attachment 3888978
> View attachment 3888979
> View attachment 3888983
> View attachment 3888984
> View attachment 3888985
> View attachment 3888986
> View attachment 3888987



This bag I bought and returned from barneys sale in July. Neimans had it on sale than put it back to full price.


----------



## crystalolol

cbarrus said:


> Authentic, in my opinion.



Ah I am so relieved. Thanks for all the good work that all you authenticators do! 

I have a question.. If there is a foldover of the leather on the bag strap, does that mean it is not authentic?


----------



## ksuromax

jang2519 said:


> Hi Bal experts.
> 
> Please could you authentucate this Bal hip bag for me? I won it from ebay - kind of last minute decision so didn't get to check with you guys first.
> Name: Balenciaga Hip genuine peach iridescent leather bag
> Seller: ezabuk
> Item id: 162745591369
> link https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/162745591369
> 
> I have also added some photos. If these are not enough, please let me know as I'm not sure what is required for a Hip bag.
> 
> Thank you very much.





jang2519 said:


> Hope these are OK. If not, please let me know. Thank you very much xx


hi, sorry, site had some issues with pictures, and we could not see some of them to respond to you earlier. 
It looks ok, seems to be from a limited metallic edition from 2013. Enjoy!


----------



## cbarrus

crystalolol said:


> Ah I am so relieved. Thanks for all the good work that all you authenticators do!
> 
> I have a question.. If there is a foldover of the leather on the bag strap, does that mean it is not authentic?
> View attachment 3889195



I see what you mean. Although I still think the bag is okay, where did you purchase it if you don't mind saying.


----------



## crystalolol

cbarrus said:


> I see what you mean. Although I still think the bag is okay, where did you purchase it if you don't mind saying.



Thanks for the response 

I purchased it from a local (in Singapore) seller on an e-commerce who claims to obtain their good from European distributors. They do invite their buyers to verify their goods at brand boutiques and are open to more information on authenticity checks. 

In some past posts I noticed that very few Bbags have this "foldover" of leather, but I am not versed at all in Bbags (it's my first one after all! ><)


----------



## cbarrus

crystalolol said:


> Thanks for the response
> 
> I purchased it from a local (in Singapore) seller on an e-commerce who claims to obtain their good from European distributors. They do invite their buyers to verify their goods at brand boutiques and are open to more information on authenticity checks.
> 
> In some past posts I noticed that very few Bbags have this "foldover" of leather, but I am not versed at all in Bbags (it's my first one after all! ><)



I would not be familiar with that e-commerce site unless you post a link perhaps. All the other markers for your bag look good to me. However, if the seller is easy to work with, it may be worthwhile to ask them about the strap. I did ask another authenticator who says she has had bags with that but does not have a Metal Edge bag to compare, nor do I. I would ask your seller or wait and see if someone on here has another opinion.


----------



## oogiewoogie

I’ve been out of the game for awhile and I need help authenticating this black city [emoji4].  The tags have changed from the early 2000’s and I’m at a loss lol.  Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## oogiewoogie

A few more


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## oogiewoogie




----------



## cbarrus

oogiewoogie said:


> View attachment 3889575



Welcome back! I have asked a few others to take a look at this with me. I have a concern but I want another opinion. Hopefully we will have an answer for you soon. In the meantime do you mind saying where you purchased the bag?


----------



## LostInBal

*PLEASE URGENT HELP!!*

*This 2002 S/S Olive Flat Brass First* has been REJECTED by the Vestiaire Collective QUALITY authentication team and it´s totally authentic!!

*PLEASE, calling all the AUTHENTICATORS *to please kindly authenticate/confirm this bag is genuine!
The more authenticators give their opinions the more possibilities I have Vestiaire Collective reconsider authenticate it for second time and accept the item as genuine because they're making a big mistake!. Once a get your opinions (authenticators) I will let know VC they are wrong, it´s the only way, they don't want listening to me through phone calls, either by emails! 

TIA in advance!! I'm gonna fight for it!!

Photos: for this 02 S/S Olive Flat brass First. I guess they think it´s fake because these ones came without nothing on backside leather tag, but this is how it originally was produced!. I know photos may be not as clear as they should but real Bal oldie lovers/authenticators will quickly know it´s genuine!.






*Now, following photos are from same bag courtesy of REAL DEAL COLLECTION:




*


----------



## RealDealCollection

This isn’t the first time I have heard early Balenciaga bags without serial numbers questioned for authenticity. Comparitively there are few of these out there, but from the interior branding tag, hardware & details it is 2nd season so SS02 flat brass first, looks 100% real Balenciaga and gorgeous to me!


----------



## LostInBal

RealDealCollection said:


> This isn’t the first time I have heard early Balenciaga bags without serial numbers questioned for authenticity. Comparitively there are few of these out there, but from the interior branding tag, hardware & details it is 2nd season so SS02 flat brass first, looks 100% real Balenciaga and gorgeous to me!


*Thank you sooo much Corey,  I have no words to express you how I really appreciate your valuable contribution  and knowledgement as Balenciaga oldie lover/authenticator *


----------



## Conni618

aalinne_72 said:


> *PLEASE URGENT HELP!!*
> 
> *This 2002 S/S Olive Flat Brass First* has been REJECTED by the Vestiaire Collective QUALITY authentication team and it´s totally authentic!!
> 
> *PLEASE, calling all the AUTHENTICATORS *to please kindly authenticate/confirm this bag is genuine!
> The more authenticators give their opinions the more possibilities I have Vestiaire Collective reconsider authenticate it for second time and accept the item as genuine because they're making a big mistake!. Once a get your opinions (authenticators) I will let know VC they are wrong, it´s the only way, they don't want listening to me through phone calls, either by emails!
> 
> TIA in advance!! I'm gonna fight for it!!
> 
> Photos: for this 02 S/S Olive Flat brass First. I guess they think it´s fake because these ones came without nothing on backside leather tag, but this is how it originally was produced!. I know photos may be not as clear as they should but real Bal oldie lovers/authenticators will quickly know it´s genuine!.
> 
> View attachment 3890137
> View attachment 3890138
> View attachment 3890139
> View attachment 3890140
> 
> *Now, following photos are from same bag courtesy of REAL DEAL COLLECTION:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890141
> View attachment 3890142
> *



No doubt at all.  This 02 Flat Brass First is authentic.  Beautiful leather, and of course quite rare!


----------



## LostInBal

Conni618 said:


> No doubt at all.  This 02 Flat Brass First is authentic.  Beautiful leather, and of course quite rare!


Thank you so much dear!!


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag.

I have 2 of those, though different color 



aalinne_72 said:


> *PLEASE URGENT HELP!!*
> 
> *This 2002 S/S Olive Flat Brass First* has been REJECTED by the Vestiaire Collective QUALITY authentication team and it´s totally authentic!!
> 
> *PLEASE, calling all the AUTHENTICATORS *to please kindly authenticate/confirm this bag is genuine!
> The more authenticators give their opinions the more possibilities I have Vestiaire Collective reconsider authenticate it for second time and accept the item as genuine because they're making a big mistake!. Once a get your opinions (authenticators) I will let know VC they are wrong, it´s the only way, they don't want listening to me through phone calls, either by emails!
> 
> TIA in advance!! I'm gonna fight for it!!
> 
> Photos: for this 02 S/S Olive Flat brass First. I guess they think it´s fake because these ones came without nothing on backside leather tag, but this is how it originally was produced!. I know photos may be not as clear as they should but real Bal oldie lovers/authenticators will quickly know it´s genuine!.
> 
> View attachment 3890137
> View attachment 3890138
> View attachment 3890139
> View attachment 3890140
> 
> *Now, following photos are from same bag courtesy of REAL DEAL COLLECTION:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890141
> View attachment 3890142
> *


----------



## LostInBal

Conni618 said:


> No doubt at all.  This 02 Flat Brass First is authentic.  Beautiful leather, and of course quite rare!





peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag.
> 
> I have 2 of those, though different color



Thaaannk youuuu sooo muuuch authenticators!!❤️❤️


----------



## LostInBal

RealDealCollection said:


> This isn’t the first time I have heard early Balenciaga bags without serial numbers questioned for authenticity. Comparitively there are few of these out there, but from the interior branding tag, hardware & details it is 2nd season so SS02 flat brass first, looks 100% real Balenciaga and gorgeous to me!





Conni618 said:


> No doubt at all.  This 02 Flat Brass First is authentic.  Beautiful leather, and of course quite rare!





peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag.
> 
> I have 2 of those, though different color



Ladies ladies ladies!!! Great updates!!!
I’ve just talked with the VC customer care and guess what???. They have seen your authentications and the quality team would be agree to check the bag once more, for the second time!!.
Yayyy!! We got it!! 

Ladies many many thanks from the bottom of my heart, I feel so grateful for you kindness and support. This couldn’t have been possible WITHOUT YOU lovely ladies!


----------



## peacebabe

Your persistence is well paid off ! 



aalinne_72 said:


> Ladies ladies ladies!!! Great updates!!!
> I’ve just talked with the VC customer care and guess what???. They have seen your authentications and the quality team would be agree to check the bag once more, for the second time!!.
> Yayyy!! We got it!!
> 
> Ladies many many thanks from the bottom of my heart, I feel so grateful for you kindness and support. This couldn’t have been possible WITHOUT YOU lovely ladies!


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Ladies ladies ladies!!! Great updates!!!
> I’ve just talked with the VC customer care and guess what???. They have seen your authentications and the quality team would be agree to check the bag once more, for the second time!!.
> Yayyy!! We got it!!
> 
> Ladies many many thanks from the bottom of my heart, I feel so grateful for you kindness and support. This couldn’t have been possible WITHOUT YOU lovely ladies!


They just didn't know who they were dealing with!


----------



## anniebal

hello, ladies
could anyone authenticate this for me, please?
its a city classic
https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/bolsa-balenciaga-motorcycle-classic-city-couro-com-codigo-24665130
thank you very much!


----------



## LostInBal

anniebal said:


> hello, ladies
> could anyone authenticate this for me, please?
> its a city classic
> https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/bolsa-balenciaga-motorcycle-classic-city-couro-com-codigo-24665130
> thank you very much!


Counterfeit!


----------



## anniebal

aalinne_72 said:


> Counterfeit!


thank you!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## anniebal

anniebal said:


> thank you!


how about this one? it is a balenciaga edge city. i really appreciate it!
https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/balenciaga-original-perfeita-24946775


----------



## peacebabe

Another non authentic



anniebal said:


> how about this one? it is a balenciaga edge city. i really appreciate it!
> https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/balenciaga-original-perfeita-24946775


----------



## Addictedtofashion87

Hi could you please help authenticate this 

Item name: balenciaga giant 
Item number: 22473186
Seller Id: Randi Jo Gause
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenc...lack-with-gold-hardware-22473186/?tref=closet


----------



## peacebabe

****ATTENTION !!! NO REPLY IF ALL REQUIRED PHOTOS FOR AUTHENTICATION ARE NOT SUBMITTED & NOT IN VISIBLE SIZE****
Before you post, kindly check http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html & Post #2 to make sure you have all the needed & required photos for the authenticators to do a good job. It not only save your time, it also *Help Yourself by Helping Us*. Appreciate


----------



## anniebal

peacebabe said:


> Another non authentic


oh, how unlucky. thank you, peacebabe. though the seller guarantees this one is an original... would you please tell me what gives away? thank you again from brazil!


----------



## mama23boys

I have been on the lookout for a classic black city ever since I received my town several months back. I found one and was hoping to have it authenticated by you lovies again. Thank you in advance!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi Balenciaga experts! I have found this wallet. Thank you. 

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Balenciaga-...eau-lamb-Italian-Leather-wallet-/182911475838

Seller: Earth_Is_Flat. 
Item: Balenciaga Sorbet Pink ard Wallet Clutch Agneau lamb Italian Leather wallet


----------



## rundown08

Hi. I was hoping someone could authenticate this First for me.
Thank you.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



mama23boys said:


> View attachment 3891851
> View attachment 3891852
> View attachment 3891853
> View attachment 3891854
> View attachment 3891855
> View attachment 3891856
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been on the lookout for a classic black city ever since I received my town several months back. I found one and was hoping to have it authenticated by you lovies again. Thank you in advance!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



rundown08 said:


> Hi. I was hoping someone could authenticate this First for me.
> Thank you.


----------



## julie0908

Hi lovelies,

Can I  please get help with authenticating the below?

Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga town
Link (if available): https://au.carousell.com/p/authentic-balenciaga-town-140666613/

















Many thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

Addictedtofashion87 said:


> Hi could you please help authenticate this
> 
> Item name: balenciaga giant
> Item number: 22473186
> Seller Id: Randi Jo Gause
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenc...lack-with-gold-hardware-22473186/?tref=closet


Sorry, the pictures in the listing are not helpful


----------



## ksuromax

rundown08 said:


> Hi. I was hoping someone could authenticate this First for me.
> Thank you.


it's not a First, but a Town (slightly bigger than First)


----------



## ksuromax

julie0908 said:


> Hi lovelies,
> 
> Can I  please get help with authenticating the below?
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga town
> Link (if available): https://au.carousell.com/p/authentic-balenciaga-town-140666613/
> 
> View attachment 3892547
> View attachment 3892548
> View attachment 3892549
> View attachment 3892550
> View attachment 3892551
> View attachment 3892552
> View attachment 3892547
> View attachment 3892548
> View attachment 3892549
> View attachment 3892550
> View attachment 3892551
> View attachment 3892552
> View attachment 3892553
> View attachment 3892554
> 
> 
> Many thanks!


nothing screams 'fake' but we need to see the tag, leather one on the interior pocket, good resolution close-up front and back, please


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi Balenciaga experts! I have found this wallet. Thank you.
> 
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Balenciaga-...eau-lamb-Italian-Leather-wallet-/182911475838
> 
> Seller: Earth_Is_Flat.
> Item: Balenciaga Sorbet Pink ard Wallet Clutch Agneau lamb Italian Leather wallet


.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## mama23boys

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag


Thank You! I moved into this beauty this morning


----------



## rundown08

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag


Thank you peacebabe!



ksuromax said:


> it's not a First, but a Town (slightly bigger than First)



Thanks for clarifying, ksuromax! I'm new to Bal so I get all of the styles confused sometimes.


----------



## ksuromax

rundown08 said:


> Thank you peacebabe!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for clarifying, ksuromax! I'm new to Bal so I get all of the styles confused sometimes.


you're most welcome


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Balenciaga experts,

Good morning.
Will you please kindly help to authenticate this bag?  I hope it is the real deal.  Thank you.
Item Name:  *Authentic Balenciaga 115748 City Clasic Silver/Gold,Leather Shoulder Bag Purse*
Item #:         282753686301
Seller I.D.:    jenry8010
Link:            https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...old-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-Purse-/282753686301?


----------



## julie0908

Hi ksuromax,

Thanks for your reply.
I've managed to ask for the following,

Thanks!


----------



## blablablah

Hi guys,

Could you please help me to authenticate this bag
Thank you very much!

Item Name: Agneau Giant Weekender Bag


----------



## muchstuff

blablablah said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Could you please help me to authenticate this bag
> Thank you very much!
> 
> Item Name: Agneau Giant Weekender Bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 3893118
> View attachment 3893119
> View attachment 3893120
> View attachment 3893121
> View attachment 3893122


Please post pics of the rivet, back of the zipper head, and a full pic of the tag back.


----------



## muchstuff

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Balenciaga experts,
> 
> Good morning.
> Will you please kindly help to authenticate this bag?  I hope it is the real deal.  Thank you.
> Item Name:  *Authentic Balenciaga 115748 City Clasic Silver/Gold,Leather Shoulder Bag Purse*
> Item #:         282753686301
> Seller I.D.:    jenry8010
> Link:            https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...old-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-Purse-/282753686301?


Please repost with the pics clear, and in the right orientation, it's difficult to authenticate with pics that are blurry and/or upside down.


----------



## playwright45

Hello All!  This girl caught my eye.  Would you help me authenticate her? https://www.ebay.com/itm/SALE-MUST-...957084?hash=item362260189c:g:w5UAAOSwUn9Z5e7yThank you!!


----------



## muchstuff

Mi


playwright45 said:


> Hello All!  This girl caught my eye.  Would you help me authenticate her? https://www.ebay.com/itm/SALE-MUST-...957084?hash=item362260189c:g:w5UAAOSwUn9Z5e7yThank you!!


Missing a pic of the bale but looks authentic IMO.


----------



## playwright45

Thank you, Muchstuff!  I've messaged her to see if I can get a pic of the bale.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## ksuromax

julie0908 said:


> Hi ksuromax,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> I've managed to ask for the following,
> 
> Thanks!


thank you, looks good to me 
Anthra from 2010 AW
P.S. just keep in mind that shoulder strap is substituted and is not as long as normal Town's strap would be, i.e. it will not fit xbody.


----------



## Gringach

Hello,
Can you please help me with the authentification of this bag:
https://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Town-Metallic-Edge-HandBag-Shoulder-Bag/253267983057
Many thanks


----------



## ksuromax

Gringach said:


> Hello,
> Can you please help me with the authentification of this bag:
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Town-Metallic-Edge-HandBag-Shoulder-Bag/253267983057
> Many thanks


All necessary picture are not provided, but from what is available i see a red flag, i tend to say - fake


----------



## Gringach

ksuromax said:


> All necessary picture are not provided, but from what is available i see a red flag, i tend to say - fake



Thank you very much Ksuromax 
It was too good to be true


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## julie0908

Fabulous, thanks ksuromax!


----------



## ksuromax

Gringach said:


> Thank you very much Ksuromax
> It was too good to be true


indeed


----------



## ksuromax

julie0908 said:


> Fabulous, thanks ksuromax!


my pleasure


----------



## LostInBal

RealDealCollection said:


> This isn’t the first time I have heard early Balenciaga bags without serial numbers questioned for authenticity. Comparitively there are few of these out there, but from the interior branding tag, hardware & details it is 2nd season so SS02 flat brass first, looks 100% real Balenciaga and gorgeous to me!





Conni618 said:


> No doubt at all.  This 02 Flat Brass First is authentic.  Beautiful leather, and of course quite rare!





peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag.
> 
> I have 2 of those, though different color





muchstuff said:


> They just didn't know who they were dealing with!


Bad news ladies
Bag finally has been returned to owner by VC 

Goodbye precious old lady


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Bad news ladies
> Bag finally has been returned to owner by VC
> 
> Goodbye precious old lady


Can you reach out to the owner somehow?


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> Can you reach out to the owner somehow?


Yup!! But he ignores me!


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Yup!! But he ignores me!


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


>


Well, she hasn’t  to be mine let’s say..


----------



## LostInBal

aalinne_72 said:


> Well, she hasn’t  to be mine let’s think.


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Well, she hasn’t  to be mine let’s say..


Must be a reason...


----------



## Antigone

Hi could you please help authenticate this Balenciaga Velo


----------



## Antigone

More pics - sorry, it says too large for server to process so I divided it into two posts


----------



## jang2519

ksuromax said:


> hi, sorry, site had some issues with pictures, and we could not see some of them to respond to you earlier.
> It looks ok, seems to be from a limited metallic edition from 2013. Enjoy!



Thank you ksuromax ^_^


----------



## muchstuff

Antigone said:


> More pics - sorry, it says too large for server to process so I divided it into two posts


Pics are either blurry or not close and or clear enough. Pic of tag back isn't complete. No bale pic. Please make sure you have the necessary pics before you post.


----------



## Antigone

muchstuff said:


> Pics are either blurry or not close and or clear enough. Pic of tag back isn't complete. No bale pic. Please make sure you have the necessary pics before you post.



Sorry I uploaded the bale but when I was uploading from the phone, it said server couldn't handle so I'm not sure maybe that was why the bale wasn't there. I updated the pics. The ones from the phone seemed blurrier than when I downloaded them on my laptop. I requested for closer pic of the tag.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## citizen.jaime

Hi everyone! I am linking an Ebay listing, unfortunately, I did not see a picture of a leather tag, but maybe you could authenticate it anyways? Do you think this bag is amazing? Or fake? I dream of a caramel city with pewter hardware. Thank You!
https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ba...708459?hash=item2f0fa18cab:g:AiIAAOSwUwFaGs-N


----------



## muchstuff

The pic of the tag front is on the listing. Sorry but the bag is not authentic.

EDIT: This is re: post 7096 I don't know why I can't link my repsonse on the app...anyone?


----------



## citizen.jaime

Thanks muchstuff, I kinda thought so. The leather looked lackluster. 
Btw, I think you sold me my praline day. I am still in love with it!


----------



## anniebal

hello again, ladies!
not sure what this model is...  would you please help me authenticate this one? thank you so much!!


----------



## muchstuff

citizen.jaime said:


> Thanks muchstuff, I kinda thought so. The leather looked lackluster.
> Btw, I think you sold me my praline day. I am still in love with it!


Glad you're enjoying her! The Day's a great bag ...


----------



## anniebal

and i am sorry to bother you again, but i’ve also found this beauty... would you please authenticate? thank you aoo much!


----------



## muchstuff

anniebal said:


> and i am sorry to bother you again, but i’ve also found this beauty... would you please authenticate? thank you aoo much!


You're missing the majority of the pics needed, please see the link below for info. We can't do our job without the proper pics...


----------



## anniebal

muchstuff said:


> You're missing the majority of the pics needed, please see the link below for info. We can't do our job without the proper pics...



 oh sorry abou that! i guess some of the pics didnt upload before. tks again!


----------



## muchstuff

anniebal said:


> View attachment 3895303
> 
> 
> oh sorry abou that! i guess some of the pics didnt upload before. tks again!


Still missing the bale and rivet but what I see looks OK.


----------



## K Anne

Hi everyone. I am new here. Could you please authenticate this Balenciaga bag for me ? Thank you so much in advance.   
-Authentic Balenciaga City Lavender Leather medium handbag shoulder bag tote
- Seller : my_daily_deals
- item number : 122829476189
- link : www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-City-Lavender-Leather-Medium-Handbag-Shoulder-Bag-Tote/122829476189


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



K Anne said:


> Hi everyone. I am new here. Could you please authenticate this Balenciaga bag for me ? Thank you so much in advance.
> -Authentic Balenciaga City Lavender Leather medium handbag shoulder bag tote
> - Seller : my_daily_deals
> - item number : 122829476189
> - link : www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-City-Lavender-Leather-Medium-Handbag-Shoulder-Bag-Tote/122829476189


----------



## K Anne

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it's non authentic


Thanks so much. Sigh...  ;  (


----------



## Asiakiwi

hi muchstuff!! Can you please help me authentic this bag.... thank you


----------



## muchstuff

Asiakiwi said:


> hi muchstuff!! Can you please help me authentic this bag.... thank you


Authentic IMO looks like a S/S 2009 maldives.


----------



## Asiakiwi

muchstuff said:


> Authentic IMO looks like a S/S 2009 maldives.


Thank you very much!!! Finally I got an authentic Balenciaga.... thanks so much muchstuff......


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Asiakiwi said:


> Thank you very much!!! Finally I got an authentic Balenciaga.... thanks so much muchstuff......


My pleasure!


----------



## Sue_lyn362

Hi, I would appreciate if you could help me authenticate the below bag please. The seller has confirmed that there is no dust Bag or care cards included in the purchase, so I hope you could help me on this as I am quite skeptical. I’ve been dying to get this Bag for ages

Item Name: Balenciaga Giant 12 
Item Number: 141023368
Seller ID: nik_nassron
Link: https://my.carousell.com/p/authentic-balenciaga-giant-12-gold-city-shouler-bag-black-141023368/


----------



## muchstuff

Sue_lyn362 said:


> Hi, I would appreciate if you could help me authenticate the below bag please. The seller has confirmed that there is no dust Bag or care cards included in the purchase, so I hope you could help me on this as I am quite skeptical. I’ve been dying to get this Bag for ages
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Giant 12
> Item Number: 141023368
> Seller ID: nik_nassron
> Link: https://my.carousell.com/p/authentic-balenciaga-giant-12-gold-city-shouler-bag-black-141023368/
> 
> View attachment 3896759
> View attachment 3896760
> View attachment 3896762
> View attachment 3896763
> View attachment 3896764
> View attachment 3896766
> View attachment 3896767
> View attachment 3896768
> View attachment 3896771


You're right to be skeptical, it's not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Amy Fadil

Hi, I am newbie from Indonesia.
I do really need your hel0 guys to authenticate a Balenciaga Bag that I am about to buy from a friend of mine.

Name: Balenciaga Bag City
Serial number: 115748 3444
Bought from my friend.
	

		
			
		

		
	








Thank you in advance


----------



## LostInBal

Amy Fadil said:


> Hi, I am newbie from Indonesia.
> I do really need your hel0 guys to authenticate a Balenciaga Bag that I am about to buy from a friend of mine.
> 
> Name: Balenciaga Bag City
> Serial number: 115748 3444
> Bought from my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3897051
> View attachment 3897052
> View attachment 3897053
> View attachment 3897054
> View attachment 3897054
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance



Hello, welcome!

I´m afraid this is NON authentic


----------



## cbarrus

Amy Fadil said:


> Hi, I am newbie from Indonesia.
> I do really need your hel0 guys to authenticate a Balenciaga Bag that I am about to buy from a friend of mine.
> 
> Name: Balenciaga Bag City
> Serial number: 115748 3444
> Bought from my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3897051
> View attachment 3897052
> View attachment 3897053
> View attachment 3897054
> View attachment 3897054
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance



Sorry, but this is not authentic


----------



## so_me

Hi! I just received my 1st Balenciaga Bag. Could you please authenticate it for me? Do you know proper color? Listed as blue? Maybe Bleu Rivage f/w 2016? Site has best  “peacock blue” pics. Thanks for your help!!
Item: Balenciaga classic city small tote
Site: Farfetch
Seller: Brown’s Concessions
Link: https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...2107.aspx?storeid=10952&from=listing&tglmdl=1


----------



## ksuromax

so_me said:


> View attachment 3897235
> View attachment 3897236
> View attachment 3897237
> View attachment 3897238
> View attachment 3897239
> View attachment 3897240
> View attachment 3897241
> View attachment 3897242
> View attachment 3897243
> View attachment 3897244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I just received my 1st Balenciaga Bag. Could you please authenticate it for me? Do you know proper color? Listed as blue? Maybe Bleu Rivage f/w 2016? Site has best  “peacock blue” pics. Thanks for your help!!
> Item: Balenciaga classic city small tote
> Site: Farfetch
> Seller: Brown’s Concessions
> Link: https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...2107.aspx?storeid=10952&from=listing&tglmdl=1


looks good to me, and seems it is indeed Bleu Rivage


----------



## so_me

ksuromax said:


> looks good to me, and seems it is indeed Bleu Rivage


Thanks very much Kruromax ... you are awesome!


----------



## ksuromax

so_me said:


> Thanks very much Kruromax ... you are awesome!


My pleasure


----------



## oliveeep

Hi all! Is there anyway to identify what color this rggh city is with the pictures below and the leather tag? I believe it's Canard, but it doesn't seem to have as much teal undertones as you'd expect. TIA ladies!


----------



## muchstuff

oliveeep said:


> Hi all! Is there anyway to identify what color this rggh city is with the pictures below and the leather tag? I believe it's Canard, but it doesn't seem to have as much teal undertones as you'd expect. TIA ladies!
> View attachment 3897372
> View attachment 3897373
> View attachment 3897374
> View attachment 3897376
> View attachment 3897377


Without speaking to authenticity the colour code on this bag is for a  2011 colour called dark knight.


----------



## oliveeep

muchstuff said:


> Without speaking to authenticity the colour code on this bag is for a  2011 colour called dark knight.



Thank you! Would you say this bag isn't authentic? Also, which numbers make up the color code?


----------



## muchstuff

oliveeep said:


> Thank you! Would you say this bag isn't authentic? Also, which numbers make up the color code?


No red flags that I can see but you're missing some of the pics needed for authentication, see link below. Not all years have a distinct colour code, it's kind of hit and miss. In this case it's the 4070 number sequence.


----------



## oliveeep

muchstuff said:


> No red flags that I can see but you're missing some of the pics needed for authentication, see link below. Not all years have a distinct colour code, it's kind of hit and miss. In this case it's the 4070 number sequence.



Thanks so much! Here are more detailed pictures:


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

oliveeep said:


> Thanks so much! Here are more detailed pictures:
> 
> View attachment 3897478
> View attachment 3897479
> View attachment 3897480
> View attachment 3897481
> View attachment 3897482
> View attachment 3897483
> View attachment 3897484
> View attachment 3897485
> View attachment 3897486
> View attachment 3897487


Looks fine to me, pretty bag.


----------



## oliveeep

muchstuff said:


> Looks fine to me, pretty bag.



Thanks so much for all of your lightening fast replies! I can't believe I thought this was Canard for so long.


----------



## muchstuff

oliveeep said:


> Thanks so much for all of your lightening fast replies! I can't believe I thought this was Canard for so long.


Dark knight is a pretty sought-after colour IMO.


----------



## Amy Fadil

aalinne_72 said:


> Hello, welcome!
> 
> I´m afraid this is NON authentic


Ah, sadly to know that. Thank you so much anyway


----------



## Amy Fadil

cbarrus said:


> Sorry, but this is not authentic


Thank you so much


----------



## hellokimmiee

Hello, saw this bag at a local consignment store for a really good price. Not sold on authenticity though.


















Thanks in advance!


----------



## LostInBal

hellokimmiee said:


> Hello, saw this bag at a local consignment store for a really good price. Not sold on authenticity though.
> 
> View attachment 3897603
> 
> View attachment 3897604
> 
> View attachment 3897605
> 
> View attachment 3897606
> 
> View attachment 3897607
> 
> View attachment 3897608
> 
> View attachment 3897609
> 
> View attachment 3897610
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


This one is fake, sorry.


----------



## 2Kmom

hi,please help to authenticate my first balen
item name: balenciaga city black
item number: E•535268
seller: instagram

thankyou for helping,iam a newbie


----------



## 2Kmom

2Kmom said:


> hi,please help to authenticate my first balen
> item name: balenciaga city black
> item number: E•535268
> seller: instagram
> 
> thankyou for helping,iam a newbie


----------



## peacebabe

You guys notice 1 thing in common about bag for sale from friend ???

They are usually Non Authentic !!! 

Almost 99% of the post of friend's bag for sale were fake ........ 




Amy Fadil said:


> Hi, I am newbie from Indonesia.
> I do really need your hel0 guys to authenticate a Balenciaga Bag that I am about to buy from a friend of mine.
> 
> Name: Balenciaga Bag City
> Serial number: 115748 3444
> Bought from my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3897051
> View attachment 3897052
> View attachment 3897053
> View attachment 3897054
> View attachment 3897054
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance





aalinne_72 said:


> Hello, welcome!
> 
> I´m afraid this is NON authentic





cbarrus said:


> Sorry, but this is not authentic


----------



## hellokimmiee

aalinne_72 said:


> This one is fake, sorry.



I kind of had a feeling. Thanks for your response.


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> You guys notice 1 thing in common about bag for sale from friend ???
> 
> They are usually Non Authentic !!!
> 
> Almost 99% of the post of friend's bag for sale were fake ........


That does seem to be true, but it could also be because the friend has purchased a fake unknowingly...


----------



## peacebabe

Looks like i should also give "such friends" benefit of doubt then 



muchstuff said:


> That does seem to be true, but it could also be because the friend has purchased a fake unknowingly...


----------



## peacebabe

Pardon me ladies ...... The bag is "A" tag ..... so it's F/W2017 bag

I found Bleu Rivage  in F/W2016 color chart, but can't seems to find such color in F/W2017 color chart. So was the color swatch placed at the wrong season?




so_me said:


> View attachment 3897235
> View attachment 3897236
> View attachment 3897237
> View attachment 3897238
> View attachment 3897239
> View attachment 3897240
> View attachment 3897241
> View attachment 3897242
> View attachment 3897243
> View attachment 3897244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I just received my 1st Balenciaga Bag. Could you please authenticate it for me? Do you know proper color? Listed as blue? Maybe Bleu Rivage f/w 2016? Site has best  “peacock blue” pics. Thanks for your help!!
> Item: Balenciaga classic city small tote
> Site: Farfetch
> Seller: Brown’s Concessions
> Link: https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...2107.aspx?storeid=10952&from=listing&tglmdl=1





ksuromax said:


> looks good to me, and seems it is indeed Bleu Rivage


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Pardon me ladies ...... The bag is "A" tag ..... so it's F/W2017 bag
> 
> I found Bleu Rivage  in F/W2016 color chart, but can't seems to find such color in F/W2017 color chart. So was the color swatch placed at the wrong season?


i guess it's passed on to 2017 as well, my Gris Fossile A-tag was/is made in both 2016 and 2017 as well.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Ah i see ................ Color chart really need an update !  Just that the color name / swatch didn't appear in F/W 2017 



ksuromax said:


> i guess it's passed on to 2017 as well, my Gris Fossile A-tag was/is made in both 2016 and 2017 as well.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, can we have the link to your purchase?


*This reply is for 2Kmon

#7133 / #7134 .... funny that i can't "QUOTE"*


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Ah i see ................ Color chart really need an update !  Just that the color name / swatch didn't appear in F/W 2017


i am guessing by colour number, 4249 stands for Bleu Rivage, and by visual pics comparison.


----------



## peacebabe

*This reply is for 2Kmon

#7133 / #7134 .... funny that i can't "QUOTE"*


Hello, can we have the link to your purchase?


----------



## muchstuff

2Kmom said:


> hi,please help to authenticate my first balen
> item name: balenciaga city black
> item number: E•535268
> seller: instagram
> 
> thankyou for helping,iam a newbie


Hi can you please add a link to the seller?


----------



## 2Kmom

sorry, i bought this bag from this seller on instagram http://instagram.com/lapak_igie


----------



## 2Kmom

sorry, i bought this bag from this seller on instagram http://instagram.com/lapak_igie


peacebabe said:


> *This reply is for 2Kmon
> 
> #7133 / #7134 .... funny that i can't "QUOTE"*
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, can we have the link to your purchase?


----------



## hmk1995

Hi all! I am looking at a bag that the seller claims is authentic, but I cannot seem to even find this style anywhere. Has anyone else ever seen this style Balenciaga or know the name? I know the padlock style, but this is a different style lock. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Antigone

Please authenticate. Just got the bag and here are the pictures I have taken. Thanks in advance!

Balenciaga Velo

Item ID https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Balenciaga-Velo/322903319214?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Seller ID:  joy.bagsi
Item ID: 322903319214


----------



## muchstuff

Antigone said:


> Please authenticate. Just got the bag and here are the pictures I have taken. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Balenciaga Velo


Can you post a close up and straight facing picof the tag front, and also a link or the name of the seller?


----------



## Antigone

muchstuff said:


> Can you post a close up and straight facing picof the tag front, and also a link or the name of the seller?



Edited. Thank you!


----------



## 2Kmom

muchstuff said:


> Hi can you please add a link to the seller?




#7133/ #7134 i bought from http://instagram.com/lapak_igie
should i keep that or refund? i really blind about this brand 
thankyouu


----------



## cncm

I'm not very familiar with Balenciaga, but saw this bag on Yoogi's and fell in love. Please let me know if it's authentic. From the date code, seems like it's from the 2012 season? But I don't see this color (Dark Violet) as one of the 2012 colors??

Here is the link to the bag: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...let-lambskin-leather-motorcycle-city-bag.html

Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

cncm said:


> I'm not very familiar with Balenciaga, but saw this bag on Yoogi's and fell in love. Please let me know if it's authentic. From the date code, seems like it's from the 2012 season? But I don't see this color (Dark Violet) as one of the 2012 colors??
> 
> Here is the link to the bag: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...let-lambskin-leather-motorcycle-city-bag.html
> 
> Thank you!


Lovebbags shows dark violet on their S/S 2012 chart.  Classic gold HW was brought in periodically, I don't know if this was a limited edition combination or not. Looks good to me though, anyone else with more info?


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, we do see some inconsistency in the bag. It will be the best choice to get a refund and get an authentic one



2Kmom said:


> #7133/ #7134 i bought from http://instagram.com/lapak_igie
> should i keep that or refund? i really blind about this brand
> thankyouu


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine to me too



muchstuff said:


> Lovebbags shows dark violet on their S/S 2012 chart.  Classic gold HW was brought in periodically, I don't know if this was a limited edition combination or not. Looks good to me though, anyone else with more info?


----------



## peacebabe

cncm said:


> I'm not very familiar with Balenciaga, but saw this bag on Yoogi's and fell in love. Please let me know if it's authentic. From the date code, seems like it's from the 2012 season? But I don't see this color (Dark Violet) as one of the 2012 colors??
> 
> Here is the link to the bag: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...let-lambskin-leather-motorcycle-city-bag.html
> 
> Thank you!


Looks fine to me too


----------



## 2Kmom

peacebabe said:


> Hello, we do see some inconsistency in the bag. It will be the best choice to get a refund and get an authentic one



thankyou for helping me


----------



## muchstuff

Just a reminder, please be sure that you have checked to see that you have posted all of the required pics in a good, close, clear format along with a link or the name of the seller. The AT thread is handled by volunteers and it's extremely time-consuming asking over and over for either pics that are missing or not large/clear enough. Please help us help you!
 **** NO REPLY IF ALL REQUIRED PHOTOS FOR AUTHENTICATION ARE NOT SUBMITTED & NOT IN VISIBLE SIZE****
*https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/*


----------



## peacebabe

****ATTENTION !!! NO REPLY IF ALL REQUIRED PHOTOS FOR AUTHENTICATION ARE NOT SUBMITTED & NOT IN VISIBLE SIZE****
*
** MAKE SURE ALL PHOTOS ARE FORWARD FACING, NOT SIDE, NOT UPSIDE DOWN

** MAKE SURE EACH & EVERY LETTERS & NUMBERS ARE CLEARLY VISIBLE AS THE FONT IS VERY IMPORTANT*


----------



## muchstuff

Antigone said:


> Edited. Thank you!


Nothing's screaming fake at me but I'm not very familiar with the 2017 tags.


----------



## Antigone

Thanks so much, muchstuff!


----------



## Peter Black

Hi there. I need help. 
Can someone tell me, is this bag original ..? I would like to sell .. 
Thanks!


----------



## Suerta

Peter Black said:


> Hi there. I need help.
> Can someone tell me, is this bag original ..? I would like to sell ..
> Thanks!



Wrong forum! It's Balenciaga, not Louis Vuitton


----------



## Peter Black

I apologize


----------



## Peter Black

Speaking of Balenciaga, i have one jacket, so if someone can tell me whether the original..? I think is womens jacket.. Thanks.


----------



## jens_elizabeth

Look at this on eBay
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/162777661321


Can someone please help me authenticate this balenciaga city bag? I've been looking for some sort of authenticating thread for over 1hr and I keep getting redirected. Hope this is the right one!


----------



## playwright45

muchstuff said:


> Mi
> 
> Missing a pic of the bale but looks authentic IMO.


I finally got a picture of the bale.  Please let me know what you think.


----------



## playwright45

playwright45 said:


> I finally got a picture of the bale.  Please let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899733
> View attachment 3899735


oh my!  I've flubbed this up.  Hang on and I will try to link the original post.  So sorry!
↑
Hello All! This girl caught my eye. Would you help me authenticate her? https://www.ebay.com/itm/SALE-MUST-GO-Authentic-Balenciaga-Black-GGH-Giant-Gold-Hardware-Part-Time/232504957084?hash=item362260189c:g:w5UAAOSwUn9Z5e7yThank you!!
Missing a pic of the bale but looks authentic IMO.

So sorry.  I am hopelessly computer challenged...

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/

_*Looking for a Valentine's Day Blackout City small in black, preferably pre-loved*_..._*hopefully at a good price*_*.*


----------



## muchstuff

playwright45 said:


> oh my!  I've flubbed this up.  Hang on and I will try to link the original post.  So sorry!
> ↑
> Hello All! This girl caught my eye. Would you help me authenticate her? https://www.ebay.com/itm/SALE-MUST-GO-Authentic-Balenciaga-Black-GGH-Giant-Gold-Hardware-Part-Time/232504957084?hash=item362260189c:g:w5UAAOSwUn9Z5e7yThank you!!
> Missing a pic of the bale but looks authentic IMO.
> 
> So sorry.  I am hopelessly computer challenged...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/
> 
> _*Looking for a Valentine's Day Blackout City small in black, preferably pre-loved*_..._*hopefully at a good price*_*.*


 IMO you're good to go!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## playwright45

muchstuff said:


> IMO you're good to go!


 Wooohoooo!!!   Thank you Much Stuff!!


----------



## muchstuff

jens_elizabeth said:


> Look at this on eBay
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/162777661321
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate this balenciaga city bag? I've been looking for some sort of authenticating thread for over 1hr and I keep getting redirected. Hope this is the right one!


I feel your pain, it's not the easiest site to negotiate. What I see looks good but you're missing a few pics, please see the link below.
EDIT BTW it's not gunmetal, it's classic brass hardware.


----------



## muchstuff

playwright45 said:


> Wooohoooo!!!   Thank you Much Stuff!!


My pleasure!


----------



## muchstuff

Peter Black said:


> Speaking of Balenciaga, i have one jacket, so if someone can tell me whether the original..? I think is womens jacket.. Thanks.


Not sure if you'll get an answer here but you could try posting you jacket question on this thread, it's not an authentication thread but they know their jackets...

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bal-moto-jackets-pics-chat.910267/


----------



## Mcdous007

Hi there

I wonder if you could authenticate this bag for me please

Item name : Balenciaga hip bag crossbody/black leather and silver giant hardware
Item number: 162789510589
Seller I'D: martyshepher4
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...510589?hash=item25e702cdbd:g:jnMAAOSw0A9aJndz

Thanks so much, 
Susan


----------



## Mcdous007

Hi again

Here is the other option that I’m looking at, would appreciate an opinion on this too please:

Item name: Black belnciaga cross body bag 
Item number: 182947064507
Seller I’D: 10*clarebear
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Black-Be...064507?hash=item2a987eaabb:g:bv0AAOSw8DJaEz08

Thanks in advance
Susan


----------



## wolfhardly

Hi there,
I just purchased this used Balenciaga bag. It doesn't come with any cards only a dust bag. It’s a mini city. Can anyone authenticate them for me? And also what colour from which season? It looks grey in person but not sure what's the exact name for it. I hope these pictures are enough. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## wolfhardly

Continued


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Balenciaga Day in 09 Raisin I believe  Thanks so much you amazing  authenticators! I bought this from Yoogi's on Black Friday.

For some reason, three out of the four visible rivets have notches, but one does't…???


----------



## Peter Black

muchstuff said:


> Not sure if you'll get an answer here but you could try posting you jacket question on this thread, it's not an authentication thread but they know their jackets...
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bal-moto-jackets-pics-chat.910267/


Thank you.


----------



## Balibali

Hello . Can you help me authenticate this bag please .
Item name: BALENCIAGA METALLIC EDGE CITY BLACK
Item number: 282762363752
Seller I’D: novikate87
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282762363752?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## LostInBal

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Balenciaga Day in 09 Raisin I believe  Thanks so much you amazing  authenticators! I bought this from Yoogi's on Black Friday.
> 
> For some reason, three out of the four visible rivets have notches, but one does't…???


Authentic to me 
Don’t worry about the rivet without notche, it’s not an inconsistence imo. I’ve seen some curious manufacturing fails on Bal rivets along these years, so yours it’s one of a kind!
Congrats, this one still looks quite saturated!


----------



## Balibali

My main worry is the dot before the paris and the balenciaga write not so clear Thx


----------



## peacebabe

Inconsistency spotted. Please avoid



Balibali said:


> Hello . Can you help me authenticate this bag please .
> Item name: BALENCIAGA METALLIC EDGE CITY BLACK
> Item number: 282762363752
> Seller I’D: novikate87
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282762363752?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Setsu

Hi, can anyone help me to authenticate this mini city? I only have 2 pic for this time.
Appreciate your time


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, seeing that you are new...... Welcome ...... but please see message :

****ATTENTION !!! NO REPLY IF ALL REQUIRED PHOTOS FOR AUTHENTICATION ARE NOT SUBMITTED & NOT IN VISIBLE SIZE****
Before you post, kindly check http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html & Post #2 to make sure you have all the needed & required photos for the authenticators to do a good job. It not only save your time, it also *Help Yourself by Helping Us*. Appreciate 






Setsu said:


> Hi, can anyone help me to authenticate this mini city? I only have 2 pic for this time.
> Appreciate your time
> https://thumb.ibb.co/btTrqG/1512620650265.jpg[/img
> 
> https://thumb.ibb.co/gdBBqG/1512620650752.jpg
> [IMG]https://ibb.co/btTrqG


----------



## wolfhardly

wolfhardly said:


> Continued


Sorry for additional posts. Forgot these pics.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag. Looks like a Gris Fossil 




wolfhardly said:


> Hi there,
> I just purchased this used Balenciaga bag. It doesn't come with any cards only a dust bag. It’s a mini city. Can anyone authenticate them for me? And also what colour from which season? It looks grey in person but not sure what's the exact name for it. I hope these pictures are enough.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## wolfhardly

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag. Looks like a Gris Fossil


Yeayyyy thanks so much peacebabe!


----------



## Balibali

peacebabe said:


> Inconsistency spotted. Please avoid


Thx . Again the dot before "paris" is it normal ?


----------



## peacebabe

The dot before paris is normal. That was not the inconsistency i saw. It was others, but we don't discuss the exact in the thread.



Balibali said:


> Thx . Again the dot before "paris" is it normal ?


----------



## Balibali

Hello . Can you help me authenticate this bag please .
Item name: Balenciaga Classic Metallic Black Grain Goatskin Edge City Bag
Item number: 202093260330
Seller I’D: jacobshopinc (0 )

https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga...%3A30a8a7851600a990a34115f1fff3b6ba%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## bellebellebelle19

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic to me
> Don’t worry about the rivet without notche, it’s not an inconsistence imo. I’ve seen some curious manufacturing fails on Bal rivets along these years, so yours it’s one of a kind!
> Congrats, this one still looks quite saturated!


Thank you!!! I already love it very much so thanks for settling my mind


----------



## muchstuff

Balibali said:


> Hello . Can you help me authenticate this bag please .
> Item name: Balenciaga Classic Metallic Black Grain Goatskin Edge City Bag
> Item number: 202093260330
> Seller I’D: jacobshopinc (0 )
> 
> https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga-Classic-Metallic-Black-Grain-Goatskin-Edge-City-Bag/202093260330?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=8a0ef20a15a64a4b8ac74ca1b6abf3fa&pid=100675&rk=2&rkt=9&sd=282762363752&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci%3Acf93e1cf-db3e-11e7-89fd-74dbd180366e%7Cparentrq%3A30a8a7851600a990a34115f1fff3b6ba%7Ciid%3A1


We've seen bags like this one coming from Quebec Canada, that are being sold by a site that is known to have counterfeit Balenciagas. Note that the seller has no feedback. I would steer very clear of this one.


----------



## pamperz

https://www.ebay.com/itm/122846121011?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Is this pouch authentic. Thanks so much ladies! I miss the brogue style!!


----------



## atlantis1982

peacebabe said:


> The dot before paris is normal. That was not the inconsistency i saw. It was others, but we don't discuss the exact in the thread.


As an aside, Peacebabe, if you look at some of the other bags the seller has listed, there are some very obvious inconsistencies.


----------



## cbarrus

pamperz said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/122846121011?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> Is this pouch authentic. Thanks so much ladies! I miss the brogue style!!



Sorry, this one is not authentic.


----------



## pamperz

Thanks so much, how do you know? I just don't know how to tell with the small goods, there are tons of resources for purses etc. Thanks for your time.


----------



## cbarrus

pamperz said:


> Thanks so much, how do you know? I just don't know how to tell with the small goods, there are tons of resources for purses etc. Thanks for your time.



You're welcome. Unfortunately, we do not share the details.


----------



## peacebabe

Spot on dear !! 



atlantis1982 said:


> As an aside, Peacebabe, if you look at some of the other bags the seller has listed, there are some very obvious inconsistencies.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## striveforluxury

Good day!

May I please ask for your help to authenticate this Balenciaga Metallic City? I am about to trade one of my bags for this I really would not want to be traded with a fake. Been wanting to own a Balenciaga for a long time. Praying it’s authentic. Hope you could help me with this. 

Photos for authentication are posted below. Thank you in advance! ❤️


----------



## peacebabe

It's non authentic



striveforluxury said:


> Good day!
> 
> May I please ask for your help to authenticate this Balenciaga Metallic City? I am about to trade one of my bags for this I really would not want to be traded with a fake. Been wanting to own a Balenciaga for a long time. Praying it’s authentic. Hope you could help me with this.
> 
> Photos for authentication are posted below. Thank you in advance! ❤️


----------



## striveforluxury

peacebabe said:


> It's non authentic



Thank you very much for your help and immediate response, @peacebabe! ❤️


----------



## Mcdous007

Mcdous007 said:


> Hi again
> 
> Here is the other option that I’m looking at, would appreciate an opinion on this too please:
> 
> Item name: Black belnciaga cross body bag
> Item number: 182947064507
> Seller I’D: 10*clarebear
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Black-Be...064507?hash=item2a987eaabb:g:bv0AAOSw8DJaEz08
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Susan


----------



## ka.gonenc

May i ask for some help in authentication this bag, dear Ksuromax authenticated it, and now with these pictures i just wanted to be 100% sure before i make the payment tomorrow. Thanks in advance!
Item name: Authentic balenciaga bag
Item No: 488281026
Link- 
https://www.sahibinden.com/ilan/iki...inal-balebciaga-bayan-cantasi-488281026/detay


----------



## ka.gonenc




----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



ka.gonenc said:


> View attachment 3903116
> View attachment 3903117
> View attachment 3903118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May i ask for some help in authentication this bag, dear Ksuromax authenticated it, and now with these pictures i just wanted to be 100% sure before i make the payment tomorrow. Thanks in advance!
> Item name: Authentic balenciaga bag
> Item No: 488281026
> Link-
> https://www.sahibinden.com/ilan/iki...inal-balebciaga-bayan-cantasi-488281026/detay


----------



## sammysun

Hi, may I ask help to authenticate this bag? It looks larger with a different style from the usual Day bag.

I just bought a pre-loved that looks exactly like this black one but now worried that it might not be authentic and the seller is not accepting returns and saying it is suthentic.

Item name: Balenciaga Classic Day bag
Link- https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-classic-day-handbag-balenciaga-1975064.shtml






Another with the same style:
Item name: Balenciaga, Classic Day hobo bag
Designer ID Serial #: 292954-5425 527589
Link:
https://www.jolicloset.com/en/desig...ens-bags/handbags/classic-day-hobo-bag--21686

Thank you.


----------



## ka.gonenc

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag


Many thanks for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

sammysun said:


> Hi, may I ask help to authenticate this bag? It looks larger with a different style from the usual Day bag.
> 
> I just bought a pre-loved that looks exactly like this black one but now worried that it might not be authentic and the seller is not accepting returns and saying it is suthentic.
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Classic Day bag
> Link- https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-classic-day-handbag-balenciaga-1975064.shtml
> View attachment 3903556
> View attachment 3903557
> View attachment 3903556
> View attachment 3903557
> 
> 
> Another with the same style:
> Item name: Balenciaga, Classic Day hobo bag
> Designer ID Serial #: 292954-5425 527589
> Link:
> https://www.jolicloset.com/en/desig...ens-bags/handbags/classic-day-hobo-bag--21686
> 
> Thank you.



I've seen this bag, called I think, the neo Day, online but never IRL. If you search the style number 292954 you'll find pics. I think it was a fairly recent bag, not sure exactly what year. Of course we can't comment on your particular bag without the necessary pics.


----------



## sammysun

Here is the bag. I hope you can help authenticate.
And if it’s not authentic, it would be helpful if you tell me why so I can tell the seller.
Thank you so much!


----------



## heyvictoria

Please help authenticate this. My friend forwarded the photos to me so I couldn't put it in the formal reqest form. Thanks!


----------



## cbarrus

sammysun said:


> Here is the bag. I hope you can help authenticate.
> And if it’s not authentic, it would be helpful if you tell me why so I can tell the seller.
> Thank you so much!



This is authentic, in my opinion.


----------



## cbarrus

heyvictoria said:


> Please help authenticate this. My friend forwarded the photos to me so I couldn't put it in the formal reqest form. Thanks!



Unfortunately, these pictures are not sufficient for authentication. Please see if your friend can take better pictures as listed in the link below. Thanks.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## TiteJul

Hi everyone!
Could you please help me authenticate this Balenciaga bag?

Link ebay: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.fr/ulk/itm/253306251779

Many thanks!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

TiteJul said:


> Hi everyone!
> Could you please help me authenticate this Balenciaga bag?
> 
> Link ebay: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.fr/ulk/itm/253306251779
> 
> Many thanks!!


Not an expert on the mini classique but looks authentic IMO.


----------



## heyvictoria

cbarrus said:


> Unfortunately, these pictures are not sufficient for authentication. Please see if your friend can take better pictures as listed in the link below. Thanks.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/



Thanks for getting back! I got more photos of the bag...thanks!


----------



## TiteJul

muchstuff said:


> Not an expert on the mini classique but looks authentic IMO.



Thank you!


----------



## anniebal

hello, ladies
i have just bought this balenciaga city classic and would love to know if it's authentic. the numbers on the inside tag do not match the outside one (the seller says this is old, that numbers do not match anymore). i still have time to return it. so i kindly ask you to check to see if it's the real deal.
thank you so very much for your time.


----------



## ksuromax

anniebal said:


> hello, ladies
> i have just bought this balenciaga city classic and would love to know if it's authentic. the numbers on the inside tag do not match the outside one (the seller says this is old, that numbers do not match anymore). i still have time to return it. so i kindly ask you to check to see if it's the real deal.
> thank you so very much for your time.


They do not match because the bag is not authentic.


----------



## anniebal

oh dear... thank you so much.


----------



## ksuromax

anniebal said:


> oh dear... thank you so much.


you're most welcome  hope you get your money back


----------



## FabiF

Can you please help me authenticate this bag? My husband bought it for me and it didn’t come with any cards or receipts, just the dust bag. I still have time to return it if it’s fake. 

Item Name: metallic edge classic city, praline beige


----------



## heyvictoria

hello...can you please help authenticate this? Thanks!!


----------



## ksuromax

FabiF said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this bag? My husband bought it for me and it didn’t come with any cards or receipts, just the dust bag. I still have time to return it if it’s fake.
> 
> Item Name: metallic edge classic city, praline beige


Please, advise the origin of the bag, and upload all necessary photos, you're missing bale, rivets and clear shot of the zipper head.


----------



## ksuromax

heyvictoria said:


> hello...can you please help authenticate this? Thanks!!


Nothing screams fake, but we need good and clear shots of the bale, rivets, and leather tag shall be facing camera straight and not bent, close-up and not blurred.


----------



## FabiF

ksuromax said:


> Please, advise the origin of the bag, and upload all necessary photos, you're missing bale, rivets and clear shot of the zipper head.





ksuromax said:


> Please, advise the origin of the bag, and upload all necessary photos, you're missing bale, rivets and clear shot of the zipper head.





ksuromax said:


> Please, advise the origin of the bag, and upload all necessary photos, you're missing bale, rivets and clear shot of the zipper head.



Seller said she bought it from Neiman Marcus  in beginning of 2016 (January she thinks). My husband bought it on tradesy.


----------



## ksuromax

FabiF said:


> Seller said she bought it from Neiman Marcus  in beginning of 2016 (January she thinks). My husband bought it on tradesy.


thanks for the pics
from what i see, i tend to say - good to go 
C tag stands for AW 2016


----------



## FabiF

ksuromax said:


> thanks for the pics
> from what i see, i tend to say - good to go
> C tag stands for AW 2016


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

FabiF said:


> Thank you!


my pleasure


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

STYLIAN said:


> Hi, it looks 100% genuine.



Hi and welcome to tPF...please be aware that in order to authenticate on this forum you must have a minimum of 500 posts as per the Purse Forum rules. 

*The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


----------



## STYLIAN

muchstuff said:


> Hi and welcome to tPF...please be aware that in order to authenticate on this forum you must have a minimum of 500 posts as per the Purse Forum rules.
> 
> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*



Oh, I am sorry.


----------



## muchstuff

STYLIAN said:


> Oh, I am sorry.  I have been selling Balenciaga bags for more than a year now, so I thought I could help a bit.


While it's much appreciated, the rules are put in place to protect tPF members from people who, unlike yourself, may have ulterior motives for declaring a bag authentic.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, most of the authentication requests have been answered and we don't practice "double confirmation". What you are doing now is confusing other & on top of that, Muchstuff's explained well to you. 

Appreciate if you can remove the photos you posted as it's not helpful & not a "good" comparison photos.

Thank you



STYLIAN said:


> Hi, I am a Balenciaga seller online.  Anyway, yes this is 100% genuine Classic Metallic Edge City in gold hardware.  I also carry this bag, so I have attached some photos for comparison purpose.  The authenticity card looks fine with correct information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3907590
> View attachment 3907591
> View attachment 3907592


----------



## STYLIAN

muchstuff said:


> While it's much appreciated, the rules are put in place to protect tPF members from people who, unlike yourself, may have ulterior motives for declaring a bag authentic.



I totally understand your concern.  Thanks.


----------



## STYLIAN

peacebabe said:


> Hello, most of the authentication requests have been answered and we don't practice "double confirmation". What you are doing now is confusing other & on top of that, Muchstuff's explained well to you.
> 
> Appreciate if you can remove the photos you posted as it's not helpful & not a "good" comparison photos.
> 
> Thank you



OK. I have removed the photos.  Sorry about that.


----------



## anniebal

[
	

		
			
		

		
	










hello again, ladies!
here is an insistent amd hopeful shopper. i have tried twice with no luck (fake ones)  and was now able to find a gorgeous city classic that looks fine to me. would you please authenticate? thank you again so much!


----------



## muchstuff

anniebal said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3907757
> View attachment 3907758
> View attachment 3907759
> View attachment 3907760
> View attachment 3907766
> View attachment 3907767
> View attachment 3907768
> View attachment 3907769
> 
> hello again, ladies!
> here is an insistent amd hopeful shopper. i have tried twice with no luck (fake ones)  and was now able to find a gorgeous city classic that looks fine to me. would you please authenticate? thank you again so much!



Missing pics of the rivet, bale and back of zipper head. Also could you please post closer pics of the front and back of interior tag? When I click on a pic to try to enlarge there's a pic of a paper tag for a 2016 bag, I'm assuming it's there by accident as this bag is from 2009.


----------



## anniebal

thank you, muchstuff! i have asked for more pics. meanwhile, do these help?


----------



## seccrenicche

Hello!

Could someone take a look at this one for me? I’m concerned about the font on the silver tag. I’ve never seen it hollow and with that style before. TIA ☺️

Item Name: Holy Grail Balenciaga S/S 2004 True Red City with Pewter Hardware
Item Number: 222750800684
Seller ID: 604henderson
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Holy-Grail-B...ue-Red-City-with-Pewter-Hardware/222750800684


----------



## peacebabe

Muchstuff, the paper tag is from STYLIAN ...... 



muchstuff said:


> Missing pics of the rivet, bale and back of zipper head. Also could you please post closer pics of the front and back of interior tag? When I click on a pic to try to enlarge there's a pic of a paper tag for a 2016 bag, I'm assuming it's there by accident as this bag is from 2009.


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



anniebal said:


> thank you, muchstuff! i have asked for more pics. meanwhile, do these help?


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, nothing wrong with this gorgeous bag & it's a RARE GEM !!! 



seccrenicche said:


> Hello!
> 
> Could someone take a look at this one for me? I’m concerned about the font on the silver tag. I’ve never seen it hollow and with that style before. TIA ☺️
> 
> Item Name: Holy Grail Balenciaga S/S 2004 True Red City with Pewter Hardware
> Item Number: 222750800684
> Seller ID: 604henderson
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Holy-Grail-B...ue-Red-City-with-Pewter-Hardware/222750800684


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Muchstuff, the paper tag is from STYLIAN ......





peacebabe said:


> Muchstuff, the paper tag is from STYLIAN ......


Might just be a weird glitch with uploading?


----------



## peacebabe

When you click the thumb nail, all photos will show up.... just happened that the paper tag photo was just before anniebal's ..... so may be you thought it belongs to hers?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> When you click the thumb nail, all photos will show up.... just happened that the paper tag photo was just before anniebal's ..... so may be you thought it belongs to hers?


No I figured it didn't belong but thought I should mention it, didn't realize it was from the other post. So any idea why  thumbnails from other posts show up? I've seen it before but didn't realize it was a site issue.


----------



## peacebabe

Ah ..... i got what you meant. May be site issue indeed. 



muchstuff said:


> No I figured it didn't belong but thought I should mention it, didn't realize it was from the other post. So any idea why  thumbnails from other posts show up? I've seen it before but didn't realize it was a site issue.


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Ah ..... i got what you meant. May be site issue indeed.


I always thought it was just all pics from the same poster that were in their phone, laptop or link, but if it's grabbing pics from other posts (which I never thought of) it's just one more problem, sigh.


----------



## peacebabe

You bet~! Just happened that i remember "the paper tag"! So i noticed it's not from anniebal 



muchstuff said:


> I always thought it was just all pics from the same poster that were in their phone, laptop or link, but if it's grabbing pics from other posts (which I never thought of) it's just one more problem, sigh.


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> You bet~! Just happened that i remember "the paper tag"! So i noticed it's not from anniebal


You're just younger with a better memory and sharper eyes


----------



## anniebal

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag



thank you, @peacebabe !


----------



## infinitylove

Hi, I just bought this wallet. It comes without dustbag and tag. Can anyone help to authenticate please?

Item name : classic money gold hardware


----------



## seccrenicche

peacebabe said:


> Hello, nothing wrong with this gorgeous bag & it's a RARE GEM !!!


Thanks!


----------



## YUCHTI

Hello everyone,
I just purchased this city bag from a frech site, please help me to authenticate this bag ? The site said it is already authenticated as real, I still want to get a conformation here 
Item Name:BALENCIAGA CITY BAG
Item Number:4893464
Seller ID:Monica
Link: https://fr.vestiairecollective.com/...in-balenciaga-city-en-cuir-gris-4893464.shtml
Thanks a lot


----------



## muchstuff

YUCHTI said:


> Hello everyone,
> I just purchased this city bag from a frech site, please help me to authenticate this bag ? The site said it is already authenticated as real, I still want to get a conformation here
> Item Name:BALENCIAGA CITY BAG
> Item Number:4893464
> Seller ID:Monica
> Link: https://fr.vestiairecollective.com/...in-balenciaga-city-en-cuir-gris-4893464.shtml
> Thanks a lot


You're missing pics needed for authentication, please see the link below.


----------



## YUCHTI

muchstuff said:


> You're missing pics needed for authentication, please see the link below.


Thanks muchstuff, I haven't received the bag yet. The pics on the link were posted by the seller. I don't have more pics


----------



## muchstuff

YUCHTI said:


> Thanks muchstuff, I haven't received the bag yet. The pics on the link were posted by the seller. I don't have more pics


Please feel free to re-post when you receive your bag!


----------



## cbarrus

infinitylove said:


> Hi, I just bought this wallet. It comes without dustbag and tag. Can anyone help to authenticate please?
> 
> Item name : classic money gold hardware



We need to see a picture of the Balenciaga imprint and also the style number. It's been a long time since I've had a money wallet, but you should look inside the wallet on either side from what I remember.


----------



## Nago_86

Hi everyone!

I’m new to this forum and i need your help to authenticate these 2 balenciaga bags.

Many thanks on advance!!

Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.fr/ulk/itm/332451365586

Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.fr/ulk/itm/132427123884


----------



## LostInBal

Nago_86 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I’m new to this forum and i need your help to authenticate these 2 balenciaga bags.
> 
> Many thanks on advance!!
> 
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.fr/ulk/itm/332451365586
> 
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.fr/ulk/itm/132427123884


Both are authentic


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Nago_86

aalinne_72 said:


> Both are authentic



Thank you very much!
Since, I have watched seller's reviews which are really bad so I think i’m too scared to buy them .. I also spotted those bags, do you think they are genuine? Many thanks for you help!

Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.fr/ulk/itm/112685875364

Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.fr/ulk/itm/232505943184


----------



## LostInBal

Yes, both are authentic as well..


----------



## Nago_86

aalinne_72 said:


> Yes, both are authentic as well..



Many thanks for your help!!


----------



## TiteJul

Hello ladies!

I need your help to authenticate this First Balenciaga bag.
Thank you !!

Link: http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/s...-balenciaga-city-en-cuir-marron-4526618.shtml


----------



## cbarrus

TiteJul said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I need your help to authenticate this First Balenciaga bag.
> Thank you !!
> 
> Link: http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/s...-balenciaga-city-en-cuir-marron-4526618.shtml



This is authentic, in my opinion. Although the seller has covered up part of the season card, it should say 2007 3, if that is important to you.


----------



## TiteJul

Oh thank you @cbarrus!! 

I asked her about the season card and she told me that it says 2007 3


----------



## laalis

Hello girls,
I'm new in the forum, but I really need your help to authenticate this Balenciaga bag.
https://www.ebay.it/itm/Balenciaga-...496575?hash=item2849a8e23f:g:5yEAAOSwevlaKq6x

Thank you for all your help!
Bests,
Alice


----------



## laalis

laalis said:


> Hello girls,
> I'm new in the forum, but I really need your help to authenticate this Balenciaga bag.
> https://www.ebay.it/itm/Balenciaga-...496575?hash=item2849a8e23f:g:5yEAAOSwevlaKq6x
> 
> Thank you for all your help!
> Bests,
> Alice



Sorry, here you are with the proper listing format:
- Item: Balenciaga A5 Papier
- Listing number: 173034496575 
- Seller: deborahm7907
- Link https://www.ebay.it/itm/Balenciaga-...496575?hash=item2849a8e23f:g:5yEAAOSwevlaKq6x
Thank you for your help!


----------



## cbarrus

laalis said:


> Sorry, here you are with the proper listing format:
> - Item: Balenciaga A5 Papier
> - Listing number: 173034496575
> - Seller: deborahm7907
> - Link https://www.ebay.it/itm/Balenciaga-...496575?hash=item2849a8e23f:g:5yEAAOSwevlaKq6x
> Thank you for your help!



Authentic, in my opinion


----------



## laalis

cbarrus said:


> Authentic, in my opinion


Thank you! 
Anyone could confirm it? I want to be really really sure


----------



## balenciagaextravaganza

Hi there! I'm looking to sell my Balenciaga Motorcycle bag but I haven't got any controllato card or receipt. I'm attaching the photos of the bag below. Seeking your help to verify it please  Numbers at the back of the inner tag stated: 
115748.4175
001317
Thank you very much!


----------



## ksuromax

laalis said:


> Thank you!
> Anyone could confirm it? I want to be really really sure


If you want to "be really really sure" you should buy from the Balenciaga boutique.
here authenticators are working with pictures, and if pictures are good enough to see the needed details for the Authenticator to verify the authenticity only in this case you get a positive confirmation. 
Cbarrus is one of the best here, you don't need to worry, if she says it's ok, it means she is  confident to give you a green light


----------



## muchstuff

balenciagaextravaganza said:


> Hi there! I'm looking to sell my Balenciaga Motorcycle bag but I haven't got any controllato card or receipt. I'm attaching the photos of the bag below. Seeking your help to verify it please  Numbers at the back of the inner tag stated:
> 115748.4175
> 001317
> Thank you very much!
> View attachment 3910540
> 
> View attachment 3910539
> View attachment 3910538
> View attachment 3910541
> View attachment 3910542
> View attachment 3910543
> View attachment 3910545
> View attachment 3910548
> View attachment 3910550



Hi and welcome. Please be advised that the rules dictate that you cannot post your own bags here for authentication. See below:

- You cannot post your own auctions. However, should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.


----------



## balenciagaextravaganza

muchstuff said:


> Hi and welcome. Please be advised that the rules dictate that you cannot post your own bags here for authentication. See below:
> 
> - You cannot post your own auctions. However, should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.



Hi muchstuff, 

Ah my apologies! I didn't know where else to look for an answer and I'm not confident in selling the bag without any verification that it is authentic (def wouldn't sell it if it isn't!) But thank you for your response. Have a great day ahead!


----------



## laalis

ksuromax said:


> If you want to "be really really sure" you should buy from the Balenciaga boutique.
> here authenticators are working with pictures, and if pictures are good enough to see the needed details for the Authenticator to verify the authenticity only in this case you get a positive confirmation.
> Cbarrus is one of the best here, you don't need to worry, if she says it's ok, it means she is  confident to give you a green light


Hi, 
I got what you mean, and you're perfectly right!
The fact is that I'm news in the forum, and I don't know who is more "experienced" here. I love this bag, but before making the purchase, I felt confident in collecting more feedbacks. 
I've also attached more pictures for reference, but I trust in Cbarrus!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

laalis said:


> Hi,
> I got what you mean, and you're perfectly right!
> The fact is that I'm news in the forum, and I don't know who is more "experienced" here. I love this bag, but before making the purchase, I felt confident in collecting more feedbacks.
> I've also attached more pictures for reference, but I trust in Cbarrus!


it's fine to be new and ask questions 
The most experienced members, with extensive knowledge and some more brand experience get the AUTHENTICATOR plate, and that's the sign for you that you get a response from a pro.
some other members, without the plate but nevertheless with a broad knowledge are helping the Authenticators on regular basis, we have a First and vintage expert, we have some other bag models fans and admirers, who can comment on the request. 
Solid and firm response and comment is given to anyone when there's no doubt in (non)authenticity, otherwise a few more pictures will be requested, questions asked, etc.


----------



## Rach091

Hi everyone,
I purchased this 2016 Rose Fluo Giant 12 at TJ Maxx a while back (I was so thrilled about this find!!!), but now I’m starting to have my doubts about its authenticity. The serial numbers and everything else seems to check out, but I just cannot find another one of these bags anywhere. I can’t even find a photo of a Giant 12 Rose Fluo. I love the color and I’d be devastated if it’s not authentic, but I simply can’t find another one of these bags anywhere. What do you guys think?


----------



## muchstuff

Rach091 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I purchased this 2016 Rose Fluo Giant 12 at TJ Maxx a while back (I was so thrilled about this find!!!), but now I’m starting to have my doubts about its authenticity. The serial numbers and everything else seems to check out, but I just cannot find another one of these bags anywhere. I can’t even find a photo of a Giant 12 Rose Fluo. I love the color and I’d be devastated if it’s not authentic, but I simply can’t find another one of these bags anywhere. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 3911322
> View attachment 3911323
> View attachment 3911324
> View attachment 3911325
> View attachment 3911326
> View attachment 3911327
> View attachment 3911329
> View attachment 3911330
> View attachment 3911328


Some of the pics aren't good enough, please re-post with close, clear and forward-facing pics of the tag front and back, bale, back of zipper head and rivet.


----------



## Rach091

If these don’t work I’ll try to upload them somewhere else


----------



## cbarrus

Rach091 said:


> View attachment 3911385
> View attachment 3911386
> View attachment 3911387
> View attachment 3911388
> View attachment 3911389
> View attachment 3911390
> View attachment 3911391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If these don’t work I’ll try to upload them somewhere else



This looks good to me. I do not see anything that makes me believe it is not authentic. There are some bags that Balenciaga has made that were not sold in the US, so that may be why you are having a hard time finding one online.


----------



## Rach091

Thank you very much!


----------



## Nasty

please help AUTHENTICATE THIS bag.


----------



## ksuromax

Nasty said:


> please help AUTHENTICATE THIS bag.


Fake, fake, fake!


----------



## Nasty

[QUOTE = "ksuromax, post: 31904894, участник: 571161"] Подделка, подделка, подделка! [/ QUOTE]
Огромное  спасибо за помощь !!!


----------



## Nasty

ksuromax said:


> Fake, fake, fake!



Many thanks for your help !!!


----------



## ksuromax

Nasty said:


> Many thanks for your help !!!


My pleasure!


----------



## Nasty

ksuromax said:


> My pleasure!


Sorry, for God's sake, miu miu you can not accidentally AUTHENTICATE???  You are the first live person on this site! I wrote a question, I wait two weeks, but there's nobody there


----------



## ksuromax

Nasty said:


> Sorry, for God's sake, miu miu you can not accidentally AUTHENTICATE???  You are the first live person on this site! I wrote a question, I wait two weeks, but there's nobody there


Sorry, Sweetie, Miu Miu is not my forte  i am sorry i can't help you with it 
I am a Balenciaga and Bottega Veneta die-hard fan


----------



## Nasty

ksuromax said:


> Sorry, Sweetie, Miu Miu is not my forte  i am sorry i can't help you with it
> I am a Balenciaga and Bottega Veneta die-hard fan


and where can you find a specialist in this field? in Russia, I did not find! (((sorry for the handwriting, I'm writing through translit.


----------



## muchstuff

Nasty said:


> and where can you find a specialist in this field? in Russia, I did not find! (((sorry for the handwriting, I'm writing through translit.



On tPF all of the authenticators are volunteers and it's a very busy time of year. No doubt they're busy with Christmas! You may want to be sure you've posted all of the necessary photos needed, sometimes authenticators won't answer if the necessary info isn't there, as it becomes too time consuming. (see post number one on the Miu Miu AT thread). Good luck!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Missyboo

Hello, may I get this authenticated please?
S/N: 1157481000H1669

Item Name: Metallic Edge City in Black
Item Number: 202151647217
Seller ID: truonta 
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/202151647217


----------



## cbarrus

Missyboo said:


> Hello, may I get this authenticated please?
> S/N: 1157481000H1669
> 
> Item Name: Metallic Edge City in Black
> Item Number: 202151647217
> Seller ID: truonta
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/202151647217



This is not authentic, in my opinion - sorry.


----------



## vivsing

Hello. Please authenticate this bag.
Item Name: *Balenciaga Classic Hip Sling Bag*

Item Number:121434505
Seller ID: Kate Gavile
Link:  https://www.olx.ph/item/authentic-balenciaga-classic-hip-sling-bag-ID8dvF3.html?h=76427bb26c
Serial No: 237203 3715 F 02123


----------



## vivsing

please authenticate this one too
Item Name: Balenciaga Duffel Bag
Item Number: 120187999
Seller ID: Jess TreasureWithin
Link: https://www.olx.ph/item/authentic-b...in-dark-green-color-ID88io7.html?h=f26883dda0
Serial No: 182107-213048
Thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

vivsing said:


> Hello. Please authenticate this bag.
> Item Name: *Balenciaga Classic Hip Sling Bag*
> 
> Item Number:121434505
> Seller ID: Kate Gavile
> Link:  https://www.olx.ph/item/authentic-balenciaga-classic-hip-sling-bag-ID8dvF3.html?h=76427bb26c
> Serial No: 237203 3715 F 02123



Click on my undersigned link to post sharp & clear photos needed for authentication



vivsing said:


> please authenticate this one too
> Item Name: Balenciaga Duffel Bag
> Item Number: 120187999
> Seller ID: Jess TreasureWithin
> Link: https://www.olx.ph/item/authentic-b...in-dark-green-color-ID88io7.html?h=f26883dda0
> Serial No: 182107-213048
> Thank you!



Looks fine. No red flag


----------



## vivsing

peacebabe said:


> Click on my undersigned link to post sharp & clear photos needed for authentication
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fine. No red flag


Thank you!


----------



## vivsing

can you also please authenticate this?
Item: Balenciaga Black City


----------



## Missyboo

cbarrus said:


> This is not authentic, in my opinion - sorry.





cbarrus said:


> This is not authentic, in my opinion - sorry.


Thanks so much but can I ask what’s the giveaway that it isn’t?


----------



## TiteJul

Hi everyone !

I need your advise about this bag i saw on VC .. it looks like an old Balenciaga collection. 

Do you think it's a genuine or a counterfeit? 

I have already bought another bag that has been authenticated recently by Cbarrus (thanks again!!) but I am curious to know if this one is a real one or not!
Thanks 

Link: http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/s...-balenciaga-city-en-cuir-marron-4919163.shtml


----------



## Luli13

Hello! I just received a Balenciaga City bag from Departement Feminin. I’m questioning its authenticity because it did not come with proper paperwork/cards in the bag. Also, it has a “b” zipper. Please help me authenticate.


----------



## Luli13

Luli13 said:


> View attachment 3913360
> View attachment 3913361
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! I just received a Balenciaga City bag from Departement Feminin. I’m questioning its authenticity because it did not come with proper paperwork/cards in the bag. Also, it has a “b” zipper. Please help me authenticate.


----------



## Flo1002

Hi , can someone please authenticate this balenciaga mini city 2017. i dont understand the paint on the serial numbers wearing off


----------



## LostInBal

TiteJul said:


> Hi everyone !
> 
> I need your advise about this bag i saw on VC .. it looks like an old Balenciaga collection.
> 
> Do you think it's a genuine or a counterfeit?
> 
> I have already bought another bag that has been authenticated recently by Cbarrus (thanks again!!) but I am curious to know if this one is a real one or not!
> Thanks
> 
> Link: http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/s...-balenciaga-city-en-cuir-marron-4919163.shtml


A beautiful and authentic 2002 third season Caramel flat brass First


----------



## TiteJul

aalinne_72 said:


> A beautiful and authentic 2002 third season Caramel flat brass First



[emoji7] oh yes, so gorgeous! Thanks a lot


----------



## peacebabe

Can't comment on this. Looks like it has been redyed ?



vivsing said:


> can you also please authenticate this?
> Item: Balenciaga Black City


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## vivsing

peacebabe said:


> Can't comment on this. Looks like it has been redyed ?


I can send clearer pics if you need? It looks it has been recolored or restored but is it authentic?


----------



## peacebabe

I had mentioned earlier, asking you to Click on my undersigned link to post sharp & clear photos needed for authentication.



vivsing said:


> I can send clearer pics if you need? It looks it has been recolored or restored but is it authentic?


----------



## vivsing

peacebabe said:


> I had mentioned earlier, asking you to Click on my undersigned link to post sharp & clear photos needed for authentication.


Hi peacebabe,

Here are additional clearer photos. Hope this will help.


----------



## Luli13

Luli13 said:


> View attachment 3913360
> View attachment 3913361
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! I just received a Balenciaga City bag from Departement Feminin. I’m questioning its authenticity because it did not come with proper paperwork/cards in the bag. Also, it has a “b” zipper. Please help me authenticate.





Luli13 said:


> View attachment 3913362




Are my pictures sufficient? I read the authenticity rules and I hope they are clear enough.


----------



## cbarrus

vivsing said:


> Hi peacebabe,
> 
> Here are additional clearer photos. Hope this will help.



It's authentic.


----------



## cbarrus

Luli13 said:


> View attachment 3913362



This is authentic in my opinion. I have never known DF to sell a fake. At least here in the US, department stores are notorious for losing and/or removing the cards. The B zipperhead is correct for the newer bags.


----------



## cbarrus

Flo1002 said:


> View attachment 3913469
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi , can someone please authenticate this balenciaga mini city 2017. i dont understand the paint on the serial numbers wearing off
> View attachment 3913458
> View attachment 3913459
> View attachment 3913461
> View attachment 3913462
> View attachment 3913463
> View attachment 3913464
> View attachment 3913465



I believe this is authentic, but can you get clearer pictures of the whole tag front and back? These need to be straight on. It is not unusual for the embossing to be rubbing off depending on how it was done, in my opinion.


----------



## vivsing

cbarrus said:


> It's authentic.


Wooh! Thanks so much! Bought the bag before I posted it here...


----------



## hitt

Hi! Happy Christmas Eve everyone. I found this  City bag at a local Goodwill and I was wondering if you guys can lend me your eyes to authenticate it. The metal plate has fallen off but I've taken a photo of the underside code twice just in case the glare makes it hard to read. Thank you in advance!


----------



## LostInBal

hitt said:


> Hi! Happy Christmas Eve everyone. I found this  City bag at a local Goodwill and I was wondering if you guys can lend me your eyes to authenticate it. The metal plate has fallen off but I've taken a photo of the underside code twice just in case the glare makes it hard to read. Thank you in advance!


This is very fake sorry, hope you didn’t pay too much on it..


----------



## Inininin

Hello and Merry Christmas to everyone!
Please, can you help me with this Balenciaga Metallic edge clutch:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/272985421775?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649
Thank you!


----------



## Garrie

Hi,

Sorry this is my only balenciaga and I have no idea whatsoever about the model/name of the bag, i just like the style. I got this from Hongkong, store named ISA, they’re kinda popular there. Kindly help me authenticate this. Thank you sooooo much!


----------



## Garrie

Hi,

Sorry this is my only balenciaga and I have no idea whatsoever about the model/name of the bag, i just like the style. I got this from Hongkong, store named ISA, they’re kinda popular there. Kindly help me authenticate this. Thank you sooooo much!


----------



## ksuromax

Garrie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry this is my only balenciaga and I have no idea whatsoever about the model/name of the bag, i just like the style. I got this from Hongkong, store named ISA, they’re kinda popular there. Kindly help me authenticate this. Thank you sooooo much!


It's a City, and it's authentic imo


----------



## gift2665

Please help authenticate this Balenciaga!
Thanks in advance


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## LostInBal

gift2665 said:


> Please help authenticate this Balenciaga!
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3915864
> View attachment 3915865
> View attachment 3915866
> View attachment 3915867
> View attachment 3915868
> View attachment 3915870
> View attachment 3915872
> View attachment 3915874
> View attachment 3915875
> View attachment 3915876


This is fake sorry.


----------



## cbarrus

Inininin said:


> Hello and Merry Christmas to everyone!
> Please, can you help me with this Balenciaga Metallic edge clutch:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/272985421775?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649
> Thank you!



This is authentic, in my opinion.


----------



## Iduneterea

Hello ladies, would love your help. Thank you in advance for your time

Item Name: Balenciaga city
Item Number: 4887123
Seller ID: Vestaire Collective
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.it/...mano-balenciaga-city-nero-pelle-4887123.shtml


----------



## ksuromax

Iduneterea said:


> Hello ladies, would love your help. Thank you in advance for your time
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga city
> Item Number: 4887123
> Seller ID: Vestaire Collective
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.it/...mano-balenciaga-city-nero-pelle-4887123.shtml


missing necessary pix, bale, back of the inner tag, zipper head, good close-up of the rivets...


----------



## pinky2017

Hi,please help authenticate.
Item name:Balenciaga City Rose Dragee
(2017 s/s model) thanks in advance.


----------



## Gracielimqy

Hi! Could someone help to authenticate this Balenciaga Metallic Edge Bag in champagne gold? It will be my first Balenciaga bag!

Item Name: Metallic Edge City
Item No: 115748 
Leather tag in bag says: 
115748.1000.G.002125
Seller lost paper tag
Link: no link as it is from an app called Closets based in Singapore

Attached some photos for your reference, thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag 



pinky2017 said:


> Hi,please help authenticate.
> Item name:Balenciaga City Rose Dragee
> (2017 s/s model) thanks in advance.


----------



## pinky2017

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag


Thanks so much


----------



## sOlechka

Hello to everyone, i got no much information about this bag, just found it at the ebay-type site in Russia, could you please check if this is authentic or not, thanks in advance!


----------



## cbarrus

Gracielimqy said:


> Hi! Could someone help to authenticate this Balenciaga Metallic Edge Bag in champagne gold? It will be my first Balenciaga bag!
> 
> Item Name: Metallic Edge City
> Item No: 115748
> Leather tag in bag says:
> 115748.1000.G.002125
> Seller lost paper tag
> Link: no link as it is from an app called Closets based in Singapore
> 
> Attached some photos for your reference, thank you!



Welcome to the forum   please see the link below for pictures we need to authenticate. Thanks.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## cbarrus

sOlechka said:


> Hello to everyone, i got no much information about this bag, just found it at the ebay-type site in Russia, could you please check if this is authentic or not, thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3917633
> View attachment 3917634
> View attachment 3917635
> View attachment 3917636
> View attachment 3917637
> View attachment 3917638
> View attachment 3917639
> View attachment 3917633
> View attachment 3917634
> View attachment 3917635
> View attachment 3917636
> View attachment 3917637
> View attachment 3917638
> View attachment 3917639



This is not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Gracielimqy

Gracielimqy said:


> Hi! Could someone help to authenticate this Balenciaga Metallic Edge Bag in champagne gold? It will be my first Balenciaga bag!
> 
> Item Name: Metallic Edge City
> Item No: 115748
> Leather tag in bag says:
> 115748.1000.G.002125
> Seller lost paper tag
> Link: no link as it is from an app called Closets based in Singapore
> 
> Attached some photos for your reference, thank you!



Here are more photos of the bag! Please help to authenticate, thank you!


----------



## Gracielimqy

Gracielimqy said:


> Here are more photos of the bag! Please help to authenticate, thank you!





cbarrus said:


> Welcome to the forum   please see the link below for pictures we need to authenticate. Thanks.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/



Hello! I've posted some more photos of the bag, and adding the under zip here!

Are these good for authentication?


----------



## Pao9

Hello, can you please help me authenticate this bag? 

Item name: balenciaga City
Item number: 1145748 8006
Link: no link, consignment shop
View attachment 3919371
View attachment 3919372
View attachment 3919373
View attachment 3919374
View attachment 3919375
View attachment 3919381

Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## peacebabe

All your photos are not working



Pao9 said:


> Hello, can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item name: balenciaga City
> Item number: 1145748 8006
> Link: no link, consignment shop
> View attachment 3919371
> View attachment 3919372
> View attachment 3919373
> View attachment 3919374
> View attachment 3919375
> View attachment 3919381
> 
> Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Pao9

peacebabe said:


> All your photos are not working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry! Trying once again! Thank you!


----------



## haha322

Hello ladies, would love your help. Thank you in advance for your time! 

Item Name: Balenciaga edge metallic mini city
Seller: Amuze


----------



## peacebabe

It's non authentic


----------



## peacebabe

I don't feel comfortable commenting on this. Let's wait for others



haha322 said:


> View attachment 3919480
> View attachment 3919481
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, would love your help. Thank you in advance for your time!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga edge metallic mini city
> Seller: Amuze


----------



## Yunurul

Hi everyone, if someone could help me identify if this bag is authentic? I've already bought it off Carousell believing it's authentic. It's my first time getting a branded bag. Someone i know saw the bag and said it's a fake. Would help to make me feel better knowing if its real or not. Many thanks im advanced!

Item Name: Balenciaga City In Red RH (2006)
Item Number: NA
Seller ID: peglai
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/124739332























 many thanks again in advanced guys!


----------



## Pao9

peacebabe said:


> It's non authentic



Thank you for your expertise!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> I don't feel comfortable commenting on this. Let's wait for others


Looks suspicious to me.


----------



## haha322

muchstuff said:


> Looks suspicious to me.



Here are some more photos of the zipper- thank you so mich for taking a look!


----------



## LostInBal

haha322 said:


> View attachment 3919480
> View attachment 3919481
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, would love your help. Thank you in advance for your time!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga edge metallic mini city
> Seller: Amuze


There are many details off in my opinion. I’m totally agree with the others.


----------



## TiteJul

cbarrus said:


> This is authentic, in my opinion. Although the seller has covered up part of the season card, it should say 2007 3, if that is important to you.



Hi!
I just received the bag today!

I send you additional photos that did not appear in the original link. 
Do these photos confirm that this First authentic?
I also give you the VC link:

http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/s...-balenciaga-city-en-cuir-marron-4526618.shtml

Many thanks in advance [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> I don't feel comfortable commenting on this. Let's wait for others





muchstuff said:


> Looks suspicious to me.





aalinne_72 said:


> There are many details off in my opinion. I’m totally agree with the others.


not looking good


----------



## LostInBal

TiteJul said:


> Hi!
> I just received the bag today!
> 
> I send you additional photos that did not appear in the original link.
> Do these photos confirm that this First authentic?
> I also give you the VC link:
> 
> http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/s...-balenciaga-city-en-cuir-marron-4526618.shtml
> 
> Many thanks in advance [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3920035
> View attachment 3920036
> View attachment 3920037


Authentic 07 F/W Pre collection Sienna/Tabac First RH


----------



## TiteJul

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic 07 F/W Pre collection Sienna/Tabac First RH



[emoji2] oh thank you so much!!
I’m so in love with this bag [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## cbarrus

Yunurul said:


> Hi everyone, if someone could help me identify if this bag is authentic? I've already bought it off Carousell believing it's authentic. It's my first time getting a branded bag. Someone i know saw the bag and said it's a fake. Would help to make me feel better knowing if its real or not. Many thanks im advanced!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City In Red RH (2006)
> Item Number: NA
> Seller ID: peglai
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/124739332
> 
> View attachment 3919543
> 
> View attachment 3919549
> 
> View attachment 3919550
> 
> View attachment 3919553
> 
> 
> View attachment 3919554
> View attachment 3919555
> 
> 
> View attachment 3919562
> View attachment 3919563
> 
> 
> View attachment 3919564
> 
> 
> View attachment 3919565
> 
> many thanks again in advanced guys!



This is authentic, in my opinion.


----------



## Yunurul

cbarrus said:


> This is authentic, in my opinion.


Thank you so much for your reply! But, this person claimed that the bag felt too thin compared to the ones she has. And the bottom corner just had slight peeling yesterday.  Is that normal for a bal?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

.


----------



## gift2665

Please kindly help authenticate this Balenciaga!
Bunch of thanks


----------



## LostInBal

gift2665 said:


> Please kindly help authenticate this Balenciaga!
> Bunch of thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3920420
> View attachment 3920421
> View attachment 3920422
> View attachment 3920423
> View attachment 3920424
> View attachment 3920425
> View attachment 3920420
> View attachment 3920421
> View attachment 3920422
> View attachment 3920423
> View attachment 3920424
> View attachment 3920425



This is fake, sorry.


----------



## LostInBal

Yunurul said:


> Hi everyone, if someone could help me identify if this bag is authentic? I've already bought it off Carousell believing it's authentic. It's my first time getting a branded bag. Someone i know saw the bag and said it's a fake. Would help to make me feel better knowing if its real or not. Many thanks im advanced!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City In Red RH (2006)
> Item Number: NA
> Seller ID: peglai
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/124739332
> 
> View attachment 3919543
> 
> View attachment 3919549
> 
> View attachment 3919550
> 
> View attachment 3919553
> 
> 
> View attachment 3919554
> View attachment 3919555
> 
> 
> View attachment 3919562
> View attachment 3919563
> 
> 
> View attachment 3919564
> 
> 
> View attachment 3919565
> 
> many thanks again in advanced guys!



This bag is counterfeit, don’t buy!!!


----------



## LostInBal

Yunurul said:


> Thank you so much for your reply! But, this person claimed that the bag felt too thin compared to the ones she has. And the bottom corner just had slight peeling yesterday.  Is that normal for a bal?
> View attachment 3920313



FAKE!


----------



## cbarrus

Yunurul said:


> Thank you so much for your reply! But, this person claimed that the bag felt too thin compared to the ones she has. And the bottom corner just had slight peeling yesterday.  Is that normal for a bal?
> View attachment 3920313



Obviously, we do not have the luxury of being able to feel the leather on a bag. I still do not see anything that screams fake to me with this bag, including the leather being thin in 2006. We only give opinions here based on pictures, so it is your decision whether to keep the bag.


----------



## Yunurul

cbarrus said:


> Obviously, we do not have the luxury of being able to feel the leather on a bag. I still do not see anything that screams fake to me with this bag, including the leather being thin in 2006. We only give opinions here based on pictures, so it is your decision whether to keep the bag.


 Hi cbarrus, yeah i know right. But the peeling part is what i find disturbing. I think ill try to get it repaired since it's already peeling aniway and see what they say about it. Many thanks for your opinion!


----------



## Tropevoli

Hello Ladies! Please kindly help authenticate this Balenciaga! I bought it 2 years ago & was sure this was authentic. Recently my friends said that it is fake because the balenciaga has no silver plate instead of leather tag only & the code behind it was suspicious to them. It stated 115748 520725.  Thanks so much


----------



## LostInBal

Tropevoli said:


> Hello Ladies! Please kindly help authenticate this Balenciaga! I bought it 2 years ago & was sure this was authentic. Recently my friends said that it is fake because the balenciaga has no silver plate instead of leather tag only & the code behind it was suspicious to them. It stated 115748 520725.  Thanks so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3920774
> View attachment 3920775
> View attachment 3920776
> View attachment 3920777
> View attachment 3920778
> View attachment 3920779
> View attachment 3920780
> View attachment 3920781
> View attachment 3920782
> View attachment 3920773


Hello, do you know if it’s a special edition?. Also, does it have coveted hardware?. It looks brown color instead antique brass?


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Hello, do you know if it’s a special edition?. Also, does it have coveted hardware?. It looks brown color instead antique brass?



We're thinking alike @aalinne_72 . I looked on my phone for a close up and it's covered HW. So the lack of silver plate is correct. And 502752 is indicated on City bags and City specchios with giant hardware and leather tag only. But not on the giant covered hardware.

What I'm wondering about is the fact that the bag has the style code for a City with regular HW. And no decorative perforations which covered hardware bags generally have. And, to my eye, the hardware size looks more like the regular HW than the giant. But the markers shown for authentication look correct IMHO. So, my gut says it's authentic but it's a bit of a mystery. Anyone else have any thoughts?

EDIT: Went through my notes and apparently I found reference at one time to a 2008 City made with regular covered HW and single whip stitching on the handle. (The giant covered HW bags have double whip stitching).

Also, I've found reference to the fact that Barneys carried the City and the Day in 2008 with regular covered hardware. Just a thought but it does seem like it was a limited edition so perhaps that's why the style number didn't change...


----------



## cbarrus

muchstuff said:


> We're thinking alike @aalinne_72 . I looked on my phone for a close up and it's covered HW. So the lack of silver plate is correct. And 502752 is indicated on City bags and City specchios with giant hardware and leather tag only. But not on the giant covered hardware.
> 
> What I'm wondering about is the fact that the bag has the style code for a City with regular HW. And no decorative perforations which covered hardware bags generally have. And, to my eye, the hardware size looks more like the regular HW than the giant. But the markers shown for authentication look correct IMHO. So, my gut says it's authentic but it's a bit of a mystery. Anyone else have any thoughts?
> 
> EDIT: Went through my notes and apparently I found reference at one time to a 2008 City made with regular covered HW and single whip stitching on the handle. (The giant covered HW bags have double whip stitching).



Agree. There was regular covered hardware in the fall winter season of 2008. This bag looks authentic to me, too. It does get tricky when Balenciaga does something for only one season, LOL.


----------



## Tropevoli

aalinne_72 said:


> Hello, do you know if it’s a special edition?. Also, does it have coveted hardware?. It looks brown color instead antique brass?



Hi thanks for helping! Happyy new year  
I didnt know if its a special one or not cos when I bought it the seller also didnt provide me much more info of the bag. 
Yes it has coveted hardware & one of the button coveted hardware peeled off. Is that even possible?


----------



## Tropevoli

muchstuff said:


> We're thinking alike @aalinne_72 . I looked on my phone for a close up and it's covered HW. So the lack of silver plate is correct. And 502752 is indicated on City bags and City specchios with giant hardware and leather tag only. But not on the giant covered hardware.
> 
> What I'm wondering about is the fact that the bag has the style code for a City with regular HW. And no decorative perforations which covered hardware bags generally have. And, to my eye, the hardware size looks more like the regular HW than the giant. But the markers shown for authentication look correct IMHO. So, my gut says it's authentic but it's a bit of a mystery. Anyone else have any thoughts?
> 
> EDIT: Went through my notes and apparently I found reference at one time to a 2008 City made with regular covered HW and single whip stitching on the handle. (The giant covered HW bags have double whip stitching).
> 
> Also, I've found reference to the fact that Barneys carried the City and the Day in 2008 with regular covered hardware. Just a thought but it does seem like it was a limited edition so perhaps that's why the style number didn't change...




Hi thanks for helping! Happyy new year  
Wow at least i can sleep well tonight ) yeyy


----------



## Tropevoli

cbarrus said:


> Agree. There was regular covered hardware in the fall winter season of 2008. This bag looks authentic to me, too. It does get tricky when Balenciaga does something for only one season, LOL.



Hii. Thanks & happyy new year! 
I'm so happpy & relieved now ) i also have some other bags that I purchased from other seller here. Can you ladies please help me out again? Thanks i will upload it


----------



## Tropevoli

@cbarrus @aalinne_72 @muchstuff ~ Hi ladies thanks so much for helping me in such a quick response. Really thankful & happyy new year! 
I also have other balenciaga bags & can you guys please help me to authenticate it since I bought them all from only online shop


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Tropevoli

Hello. Please help me to authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance for ur kindly help


----------



## Tropevoli

Hello ladies I'm sorry for posting a lot but I really need u guys help since I'm a big fan of balenciaga. Bought It all online. Please help me  thanks




The green one always makes me worried. Is it possible to crack? Like this below?


----------



## Tropevoli

I know a posts a lot but this is the last bag i want to ask for help to authenticate. Kindly help me please. Thanks & have a great new year ladies


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> @cbarrus @aalinne_72 @muchstuff ~ Hi ladies thanks so much for helping me in such a quick response. Really thankful & happyy new year!
> I also have other balenciaga bags & can you guys please help me to authenticate it since I bought them all from only online shop


Authentic IMO.


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> Hello ladies I'm sorry for posting a lot but I really need u guys help since I'm a big fan of balenciaga. Bought It all online. Please help me  thanks
> 
> 
> View attachment 3921135
> 
> The green one always makes me worried. Is it possible to crack? Like this below?
> View attachment 3921136
> View attachment 3921137
> 
> 
> View attachment 3921138
> View attachment 3921139
> View attachment 3921140


Authentic 2005 S/S apple green City, quite collectible! And yes, the sealant along the handles can crack with age. That can be repaired to a certain degree.


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> Hello. Please help me to authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance for ur kindly help
> View attachment 3921127
> View attachment 3921126
> View attachment 3921128
> View attachment 3921129
> View attachment 3921130
> View attachment 3921131
> View attachment 3921134
> View attachment 3921132
> View attachment 3921133


Looks OK to me, it would be helpful if all pics are the right way up.


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> I know a posts a lot but this is the last bag i want to ask for help to authenticate. Kindly help me please. Thanks & have a great new year ladies
> 
> View attachment 3921146
> View attachment 3921147
> View attachment 3921148
> View attachment 3921150
> View attachment 3921151
> View attachment 3921153
> View attachment 3921154


Authentic IMO.


----------



## Tropevoli

muchstuff said:


> Authentic IMO.



Wow thanks dear! Such a quick response ) happyy new year anyways


----------



## Tropevoli

muchstuff said:


> Authentic 2005 S/S apple green City, quite collectible! And yes, the sealant along the handles can crack with age. That can be repaired to a certain degree.



Really?! Wow the seller sold me at a very cheap price here cos apparently most ppl here love to buy black or red colors. But i love the color. It reminds me of apple like u said the name ) I bought it at the lowest price among all the others that I purchased. Like u said quite collectible oh my. So happy✧*｡٩(ˊωˋ*)و✧*｡  gonna treasure it for sure .


----------



## Tropevoli

muchstuff said:


> Looks OK to me, it would be helpful if all pics are the right way up.



Oh yes.thanks.  Sorry for my lack of photo skills  i doubt this bag was authentic a lot too.


----------



## Tropevoli

Tropevoli said:


> Oh yes.thanks.  Sorry for my lack of photo skills  i doubt this bag was authentic a lot too.


 I meant back then I doubt it a lot cos of the leather. But thanks @muchstuff for authenticate it


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> Really?! Wow the seller sold me at a very cheap price here cos apparently most ppl here love to buy black or red colors. But i love the color. It reminds me of apple like u said the name ) I bought it at the lowest price among all the others that I purchased. Like u said quite collectible oh my. So happy✧*｡٩(ˊωˋ*)و✧*｡  gonna treasure it for sure .


Yeah, she's pretty!


----------



## Tropevoli

muchstuff said:


> Yeah, she's pretty!



Thanks!  i really appreciate your help


----------



## schrankers

Hello! This marbled Mini City sort of seems too good to be true, but I'd appreciate any opinions you may have.

She hasn't posted all of the pictures for authentication but if you can take a look at what is there, that would be amazing!

Item Name: Balenciaga Marbled Leather (Agneau gris griffé) Mini City bag (2013)
Item no: 332223843000
Seller ID: breesbazar
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## muchstuff

schrankers said:


> Hello! This marbled Mini City sort of seems too good to be true, but I'd appreciate any opinions you may have.
> 
> She hasn't posted all of the pictures for authentication but if you can take a look at what is there, that would be amazing!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Marbled Leather (Agneau gris griffé) Mini City bag (2013)
> Item no: 332223843000
> Seller ID: breesbazar
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-Leather-Mini-City-Bag-Marbled-Light-Gray/332223843000?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649



I've never seen the likes of this bag so can't comment. I did find one on Pinterest which said the image was taken from Barneys NY. Anyone else have any info/opinion?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## cbarrus

schrankers said:


> Hello! This marbled Mini City sort of seems too good to be true, but I'd appreciate any opinions you may have.
> 
> She hasn't posted all of the pictures for authentication but if you can take a look at what is there, that would be amazing!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Marbled Leather (Agneau gris griffé) Mini City bag (2013)
> Item no: 332223843000
> Seller ID: breesbazar
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-Leather-Mini-City-Bag-Marbled-Light-Gray/332223843000?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649



I remember these, but I have not seen one in person. My guess is that it's fine, but please get the pictures we need to verify.


----------



## muchstuff

cbarrus said:


> I remember these, but I have not seen one in person. My guess is that it's fine, but please get the pictures we need to verify.


Interesting, I've never seen hardware like this!


----------



## Flo1002

cbarrus said:


> I believe this is authentic, but can you get clearer pictures of the whole tag front and back? These need to be straight on. It is not unusual for the embossing to be rubbing off depending on how it was done, in my opinion.



hii! just saw that you replied. here is the tags in closer pictures since its so hard to get in the bag with a camera lol.


----------



## gat_18

Hi! I'm looking at these two bags (one on VC but don't know what year/line this bag came from, other on eBay). and i'm wondering if they're authentic? Thanks!


----------



## vicky_y520

Please check this bag. Not sure about the item name.My friend give it to me as a gift. Thank you!


----------



## vicky_y520

One more picture for the back zipper


----------



## peacebabe

This was produced for only 1 season, special edition. I used to have it in Pink Hip 



muchstuff said:


> Interesting, I've never seen hardware like this!


----------



## peacebabe

Please post sharper & clearer photos of the front & back of the logo tag & close up photo of the rivet. Make such it's forward facing & not side way or upside down.



vicky_y520 said:


> One more picture for the back zipper


----------



## vicky_y520

peacebabe said:


> Please post sharper & clearer photos of the front & back of the logo tag & close up photo of the rivet. Make such it's forward facing & not side way or upside down.



Please check again. Thank you.


----------



## peacebabe

Ok... Looks fine. No red flag



vicky_y520 said:


> View attachment 3922980
> View attachment 3922981
> View attachment 3922978
> View attachment 3922979
> 
> 
> Please check again. Thank you.


----------



## vicky_y520

peacebabe said:


> Ok... Looks fine. No red flag


Thank you. But for some reason my tag does not have the third line which was “FABRIQUE EN ITALIE”. Do you know why?


----------



## peacebabe

Starting from F/W 2017, no more last line 



vicky_y520 said:


> Thank you. But for some reason my tag does not have the third line which was “FABRIQUE EN ITALIE”. Do you know why?


----------



## gat_18

Just read the thread rules and realised I didn't leave links.

No item number for the 1st bag, but the link is as follows:
https://www.vestiairecollective.com...grey-leather-balenciaga-handbag-5013359.shtml

The details for the 2nd bag are:
Item number: 182947917977
Seller: banana1801
Link: https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga...917977?hash=item2a988bb099:g:yCoAAOSwVA5aR70Y

Note: seller says it's a city, but it's agneau, right?

Any help greatly appreciated and sorry about the mistake. Thanks!


----------



## Gracielimqy

Hi all, may I know if this is authentic? I have sent my message last week but did not receive any reply. Pls do help!

item name:  Balenciaga Metallic Edge City
item no. : 115748.

If anyone can advise if this is pale gold or bright gold, it would be great too! I'm looking to get pale gold but unsure if this hardware is pale or bright gold.


----------



## vicky_y520

peacebabe said:


> Starting from F/W 2017, no more last line


Thank you so much.  Happy new year!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

Gracielimqy said:


> Hi all, may I know if this is authentic? I have sent my message last week but did not receive any reply. Pls do help!
> 
> item name:  Balenciaga Metallic Edge City
> item no. : 115748.
> 
> If anyone can advise if this is pale gold or bright gold, it would be great too! I'm looking to get pale gold but unsure if this hardware is pale or bright gold.


Nothing looks alarming, but we need to see the full bag picture and good, clear snap of the rivets, and please, do post a link/seller details 

Thanks


----------



## Ciela

Dear lovely authenticators, could you please help me authenticate these bags? Thanks!

Name: BALENCIAGA Green Leather First Giant 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALEN...403523?hash=item2a9b233a03:g:sZ8AAOSwRbtaSOiB
Number: 182991403523
seller: wetkandy

Name: BALENCIAGA.PARIS Hand Bag Green
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-BALEN...de-in-Italy-/132451776679?hash=item1ed6bdb8a7
Number: 132451776679
seller:  bruddyboy16

Name: Balanciaga city in marine blue
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALEN...603647?hash=item2a991f7b3f:g:iQYAAOSwdnZaLizM
Number: 182957603647
seller: wetkandy


----------



## peacebabe

Ciela said:


> Dear lovely authenticators, could you please help me authenticate these bags? Thanks!
> 
> Name: BALENCIAGA Green Leather First Giant
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALEN...403523?hash=item2a9b233a03:g:sZ8AAOSwRbtaSOiB
> Number: 182991403523
> seller: wetkandy
> 
> Name: BALENCIAGA.PARIS Hand Bag Green
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-BALEN...de-in-Italy-/132451776679?hash=item1ed6bdb8a7
> Number: 132451776679
> seller:  bruddyboy16
> 
> 1st 2 looks fine, no red flag
> 
> Name: Balanciaga city in marine blue
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALEN...603647?hash=item2a991f7b3f:g:iQYAAOSwdnZaLizM
> Number: 182957603647
> seller: wetkandy



Need to see sharper photos of front & back of tag


----------



## Ciela

peacebabe said:


> Need to see sharper photos of front & back of tag



Thank you so much! I'm asking them for the additional pictures.


----------



## westlamom

Hi all happy new year!  This is my ultraviolet work, purchased from Wasteland in Los Angeles, a resale store (so no online link).  Can you please confirm authenticity? Thank you so much!  Never realized how hard it is to take decent pics, I tried...


----------



## ksuromax

westlamom said:


> View attachment 3924329
> View attachment 3924332
> View attachment 3924333
> View attachment 3924334
> View attachment 3924335
> View attachment 3924336
> View attachment 3924337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all happy new year!  This is my ultraviolet work, purchased from Wasteland in Los Angeles, a resale store (so no online link).  Can you please confirm authenticity? Thank you so much!  Never realized how hard it is to take decent pics, I tried...


totally different colour, now it's definitely UV (on your fist pics it looked like Magenta)
and imo it's authentic


----------



## westlamom

ksuromax said:


> totally different colour, now it's definitely UV (on your fist pics it looked like Magenta)
> and imo it's authentic


Yay thanks so much! This is the best site ever.


----------



## ksuromax

westlamom said:


> Yay thanks so much! This is the best site ever.


most welcome


----------



## gift2665

aalinne_72 said:


> This is fake, sorry.


If you don't mind may I know why? I've read how to authenticate Balenciaga bag thread on TPF but was unable to spot a fake spot. It would be nice for the future purchase. Thank you.


----------



## gift2665

aalinne_72 said:


> This is fake sorry.


Hello, If you don't mind may I know the fake spot? Thank you.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, we don't discuss the "fake features" openly. Every features for the bag is not right. Click on my undersigned like & compare the features with yours.



gift2665 said:


> Hello, If you don't mind may I know the fake spot? Thank you.


----------



## Kareenn

Hi dears,
Pls authenticate this bag. I bought it at a second hand store in Japan hence no link. I took the pictures. It’s a pink motorcycle bag.


----------



## ksuromax

Kareenn said:


> Hi dears,
> Pls authenticate this bag. I bought it at a second hand store in Japan hence no link. I took the pictures. It’s a pink motorcycle bag.
> View attachment 3924939
> View attachment 3924940
> View attachment 3924942
> View attachment 3924943
> View attachment 3924944
> View attachment 3924945
> View attachment 3924946
> View attachment 3924947
> View attachment 3924948
> View attachment 3924949


looks good to me


----------



## nina_alexa

Hello everyone!
I've been eyeing this Balenciaga Giant Mini City, and need help authenticating. Greatly appreciated!

*Item name:* Balenciaga Giant Mini City
*Link:* https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALEN...680117?hash=item33dec367b5:g:5pQAAOSw~HBaBDFW


----------



## Jessycans

Hi Balen Pros,,, 
Can you help me to authenticate my new first Balenciaga bag.

Item Name: Balenciaga Small City Metallic edge Bleu Prusse SHW
Link: 

Note: why there is an additional "fabrique en italie"?

And below some photos:


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Jessycans

I forgot the rivet... here is the photo


----------



## ksuromax

Jessycans said:


> I forgot the rivet... here is the photo


it's from SS 2017, thus 2 lines of 'made in..' in english and french, looks good to me, though you're missing the bale snap


----------



## ksuromax

nina_alexa said:


> Hello everyone!
> I've been eyeing this Balenciaga Giant Mini City, and need help authenticating. Greatly appreciated!
> 
> *Item name:* Balenciaga Giant Mini City
> *Link:* https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALEN...680117?hash=item33dec367b5:g:5pQAAOSw~HBaBDFW


some photos are over lit, i can hardly see the bale, let's wait for others to weigh in, maybe on their screens they will see better than i do


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> it's from SS 2017, thus 2 lines of 'made in..' in english and french, looks good to me, though you're missing the bale snap


.


----------



## nina_alexa

ksuromax said:


> some photos are over lit, i can hardly see the bale, let's wait for others to weigh in, maybe on their screens they will see better than i do


Ah, ok. Thank you for taking a look!


----------



## cbarrus

nina_alexa said:


> Hello everyone!
> I've been eyeing this Balenciaga Giant Mini City, and need help authenticating. Greatly appreciated!
> 
> *Item name:* Balenciaga Giant Mini City
> *Link:* https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALEN...680117?hash=item33dec367b5:g:5pQAAOSw~HBaBDFW



This is authentic, in my opinion.


----------



## Jessycans

ksuromax said:


> it's from SS 2017, thus 2 lines of 'made in..' in english and french, looks good to me, though you're missing the bale snap


#7412


----------



## Jessycans

Here is the bale.. thnk u for ur patient


ksuromax said:


> it's from SS 2017, thus 2 lines of 'made in..' in english and french, looks good to me, though you're missing the bale snap


----------



## Kareenn

ksuromax said:


> looks good to me


Thanks dear!


----------



## ksuromax

nina_alexa said:


> Ah, ok. Thank you for taking a look!


----------



## ksuromax

Kareenn said:


> Thanks dear!


My pleasure


----------



## ksuromax

Jessycans said:


> Here is the bale.. thnk u for ur patient


Thank you for the picture, yes, looks good to me


----------



## nina_alexa

cbarrus said:


> This is authentic, in my opinion.


Thank you for checking out the bag! Much appreciated!


----------



## Mollycornelia

_Can you please help me authenticate this balenciaga bag?!_

_Item Name: Balenciaga City Bag_


----------



## LostInBal

Mollycornelia said:


> _Can you please help me authenticate this balenciaga bag?!_
> 
> _Item Name: Balenciaga City Bag_


Authentic 08 F/W City


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Iammc

Hello. This is my first time here. I would like to ask your assistance to authenticate this Balenciaga bag. It was given to me by my mother in law. She said its authentic but it comes with dust bag only. I hope to hear from anyone soon. TIA

This one is GGH city if im not mistaken right? 


Im not sure if I posted things the right way. Please let me know if I did it wrong. Thank you





Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to Balenciaga in this thread.
> 
> - Please do a search within the thread (use Search this thread located on the top right corner) to check if the item has been reviewed by one of the senior authenticators before posting. Try to put your search term in quotes. For example, instead of searching for 1234567890, search for "1234567890"
> 
> - Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> then attach any photos
> 
> - You cannot post your own auctions. However, should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to defend your own auction if its authenticity is questioned, please do not authenticate your own Bbag.
> 
> - Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> - Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> - Please post link (eg/ #4888 , copy and paste the post number) to the original query when requesting a second opinion or in follow up post.
> 
> - Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> 
> - Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> - Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Iammc

More pics


----------



## muchstuff

Iammc said:


> More pics


Authentic G21 (giant gold hardware) City and lovely IMO. Looks like an 07 sienna, anyone else have an opinion?


----------



## Iammc

muchstuff said:


> Authentic G21 (giant gold hardware) City and lovely IMO. Looks like an 07 sienna, anyone else have an opinion?





Oh. Im so glad. Thank you very much. I feel relieved. Its a bit heavy though. Is it normal?


----------



## muchstuff

Iammc said:


> Oh. Im so glad. Thank you very much. I feel relieved. Its a bit heavy though. Is it normal?


Yes, it is. Balenciaga switched the G21 giant hardware to G12 mini giant in S/S 2012, apparently because of complaints due to the weight of the larger (G21) hardware. But I think the G21 is far more beautiful. It definitely makes a statement.


----------



## Iammc

muchstuff said:


> Yes, it is. Balenciaga switched the G21 giant hardware to G12 mini giant in S/S 2012, apparently because of complaints due to the weight of the larger (G21) hardware. But I think the G21 is far more beautiful. It definitely makes a statement.





You are right. I only wear it during special events. Its very classy. Thank you very much

Anyway, I still have one more. Actually she gave me two bbags. If you dont mind can you also authenticate this one and whats the model/design and color? Thank you very much.


----------



## muchstuff

Iammc said:


> You are right. I only wear it during special events. Its very classy. Thank you very much
> 
> Anyway, I still have one more. Actually she gave me two bbags. If you dont mind can you also authenticate this one and whats the model/design and color? Thank you very much.


S/S 2010 Work bag in castagna, I love 2010 leather, it's another beauty, congrats! Go buy your mother in law lunch ...both bags are part of the moto line, Balenciaga's iconic style.


----------



## Iammc

muchstuff said:


> S/S 2010 Work bag in castagna, I love 2010 leather, it's another beauty, congrats! Go buy your mother in law lunch ...both bags are part of the moto line, Balenciaga's iconic style.



Wow you're the best! Thank you very much. I really appreciate it! Mom in law left the country already that's why she's giving away some of her stuff. But you are so good. Balenciaga colors are so confusing. Im not an expert, I will just call it brown balenciaga bag. Haha thank you sooo much.


----------



## muchstuff

Iammc said:


> Wow you're the best! Thank you very much. I really appreciate it! Mom in law left the country already that's why she's giving away some of her stuff. But you are so good. Balenciaga colors are so confusing. Im not an expert, I will just call it brown balenciaga bag. Haha thank you sooo much.


You're very welcome, they're both lovely bags, enjoy!


----------



## Gracielimqy

ksuromax said:


> Nothing looks alarming, but we need to see the full bag picture and good, clear snap of the rivets, and please, do post a link/seller details
> 
> Thanks



Thank you for the reply! Here is a photo of the rivet. Unfortunately, there is no link or seller details as it is off an app based in Singapore


----------



## ksuromax

Gracielimqy said:


> Thank you for the reply! Here is a photo of the rivet. Unfortunately, there is no link or seller details as it is off an app based in Singapore


yup, looks fine


----------



## jussyt

Hi, please help me to authenticate this bag please. 

Item Name : Balenciaga Mini City 






[/IMG]


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> Authentic G21 (giant gold hardware) City and lovely IMO. Looks like an 07 sienna, anyone else have an opinion?


+ 1


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> + 1


+2


----------



## ksuromax

jussyt said:


> Hi, please help me to authenticate this bag please.
> 
> Item Name : Balenciaga Mini City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Back side of the tag looks faint, is that Z??
please, add better quality pics of tag, and add bale and zipper head, as well as origin of the bag


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## maijo

Hi i'm thinking to get this old balenciaga can you help me if its real 

Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA Classic City Black Lambskin Handbag Satchel Italy w/strap
Item Number:173076959173
Seller ID: rakuichi-japan
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...in-Handbag-Satchel-Italy-w-strap/173076959173

Thanks!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Back side of the tag looks faint, is that Z??
> please, add better quality pics of tag, and add bale and zipper head, as well as origin of the bag


I think it's a H...


----------



## muchstuff

maijo said:


> Hi i'm thinking to get this old balenciaga can you help me if its real
> 
> Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA Classic City Black Lambskin Handbag Satchel Italy w/strap
> Item Number:173076959173
> Seller ID: rakuichi-japan
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...in-Handbag-Satchel-Italy-w-strap/173076959173
> 
> Thanks!!!


You're missing a pic of the back of the zipper head but what I can see looks good.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I think it's a H...


I see 2 horizontal lines, and it makes me think of Z, which cannot be there... thus requested for better/more pics


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ple-leather-balenciaga-bracelet-5049740.shtml

All photos in link. Thank you, ladies


----------



## linahasayen

Hello,

This bag has been already authenticated by Vestiare but I was told to get a second opinion so I'd really appreciate if anybody could autheniticate this balenciaga city mini for me please! Thanks in advanced xx

Link: 
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Balenci...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## muchstuff

linahasayen said:


> Hello,
> 
> This bag has been already authenticated by Vestiare but I was told to get a second opinion so I'd really appreciate if anybody could autheniticate this balenciaga city mini for me please! Thanks in advanced xx
> 
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Balenciaga-mini-City-bag-bnwot-bargain/292391773753?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


Pictures aren't helpful, please see link below.


----------



## peacebabe

You are so lucky to have such a stylish & chic mother in law !!!

Congrats! I personally likes both color of your bags, especially the leather on 2007 & 2010 are awesome!!! She definitely knows the best!





Iammc said:


> You are right. I only wear it during special events. Its very classy. Thank you very much
> 
> Anyway, I still have one more. Actually she gave me two bbags. If you dont mind can you also authenticate this one and whats the model/design and color? Thank you very much.


----------



## peacebabe

Hey there! looks good, no red flag. 



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ple-leather-balenciaga-bracelet-5049740.shtml
> 
> All photos in link. Thank you, ladies


----------



## jussyt

ksuromax said:


> Back side of the tag looks faint, is that Z??
> please, add better quality pics of tag, and add bale and zipper head, as well as origin of the bag



Thats an E. it's 300295.6850.E.002123
Are these better?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

peacebabe said:


> Hey there! looks good, no red flag.


 You ladies are the best.

But can I ask you: I bought this exact same bracelet from the same seller just a few days ago. It took only a day after I ordered it and then the same seller had the exact same bracelet up in another listing, same bracelet, same pics, some pics slightly altered. The bracelets in both these listings have the exact same numbers and everything. It is the same one.

I'm really hesitant to buy and have asked VC to take a look at the listings. Would this make you suspicious too? I mean, the bracelet is from 2013, never used. What are the chances that the same seller has who knows how many never used copies of a 2013 bracelet and is also selling other brand new Bal bracelets in different colours... I checked the seller's other sales but no immediate alarms.

New listing:
https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ple-leather-balenciaga-bracelet-5049740.shtml

The one I bought:
https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ple-leather-balenciaga-bracelet-4989187.shtml


----------



## cbarrus

jussyt said:


> Thats an E. it's 300295.6850.E.002123
> Are these better?



The picture we need to see is the back of the tag, clear and straight on. Are you looking at your first picture to determine that this is an E? Honestly, it is not clear enough for us to determine that. Please see if you can get that picture and repost.


----------



## cbarrus

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You ladies are the best.
> 
> But can I ask you: I bought this exact same bracelet from the same seller just a few days ago. It took only a day after I ordered it and then the same seller had the exact same bracelet up in another listing, same bracelet, same pics, some pics slightly altered. The bracelets in both these listings have the exact same numbers and everything. It is the same one.
> 
> I'm really hesitant to buy and have asked VC to take a look at the listings. Would this make you suspicious too? I mean, the bracelet is from 2013, never used. What are the chances that the same seller has who knows how many never used copies of a 2013 bracelet and is also selling other brand new Bal bracelets in different colours... I checked the seller's other sales but no immediate alarms.
> 
> New listing:
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ple-leather-balenciaga-bracelet-5049740.shtml
> 
> The one I bought:
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ple-leather-balenciaga-bracelet-4989187.shtml



All we can tell you is that these bracelets are authentic from the pictures we see. The numbers being identical on the back of the bracelet is not unusual. As far as where the seller acquired these bracelets, this would be a question to ask the seller. If you have any doubt when you receive your bracelet, please repost.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Thank you, cbarrus  Yes, asking the seller directly is the next step. Problem with VC is that you can't PM sellers privately and it's just the kind of question I would have liked to PM the seller about. Having an item looked over here first, helps in deciding if it's even worth asking or not.


----------



## chanelchaf07

Hmm, looks good, the only redflag is the price..


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## cbarrus

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you, cbarrus  Yes, asking the seller directly is the next step. Problem with VC is that you can't PM sellers privately and it's just the kind of question I would have liked to PM the seller about. Having an item looked over here first, helps in deciding if it's even worth asking or not.



You're welcome. I'm not familiar with that site, but it is strange you can't contact the seller directly. My philosophy is that it's always worth asking


----------



## cbarrus

chanelchaf07 said:


> Hmm, looks good, the only redflag is the price..



Hi and welcome to the forum! I am not sure which post you are referring to, but members are not allowed to authenticate on here unless they have 500 + posts. We also do not comment on price. If you have a bag in the future which you would like for us to authenticate, we will be happy to help you


----------



## keyoog

Hello all,
Can you please help me with this gift for my wife?  Thank you.

Item Name (if you know it): Metallic Edge City Bag - Black
Link (if available): https://www.amuze.com/products/metallic-edge-city-bag-black#.WlPSKFQ-eV4


----------



## maijo

hi again , what about this balenciaga? is it real? 

Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA S/S 2009 Black City Classic Brass #5
Item Number:173075147785
Seller ID: wetkandy
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-S-S-2009-Black-City-Classic-Brass-5/173075147785

thanks!!!


----------



## Jessycans

ksuromax said:


> Thank you for the picture, yes, looks good to me


Thank u dear


----------



## chanelchaf07

cbarrus said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum! I am not sure which post you are referring to, but members are not allowed to authenticate on here unless they have 500 + posts. We also do not comment on price. If you have a bag in the future which you would like for us to authenticate, we will be happy to help you


Oh... sorry.. Me not having 500 posts doesnt mean I dont know my handbags. Didnt know there were rules like that here. Thx


----------



## jussyt

ksuromax said:


> Back side of the tag looks faint, is that Z??
> please, add better quality pics of tag, and add bale and zipper head, as well as origin of the bag



It's E. That's all the photos i have.


----------



## ksuromax

jussyt said:


> It's E. That's all the photos i have.


can you post a picture of the back of the tag where all symbols are clearly shown?


----------



## leahy1117

Hey, can anyone help me authenticate this Balenciaga bag?  I am mainly confused by its dust bag because the font looks different (the B supposed to be flatter?). The seller gave me a gift receipt from Selfridge but there is no way for me to verify it.  I have never received any gift receipts from Selfridge, and since it does not have any product number on it, I worried about its authenticity. 
Much appreciated if anyone can help!

Item Name (if you know it): classic city small crocodile
Link (if available): I already purchased it


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag 



leahy1117 said:


> Hey, can anyone help me authenticate this Balenciaga bag?  I am mainly confused by its dust bag because the font looks different (the B supposed to be flatter?). The seller gave me a gift receipt from Selfridge but there is no way for me to verify it.  I have never received any gift receipts from Selfridge, and since it does not have any product number on it, I worried about its authenticity.
> Much appreciated if anyone can help!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): classic city small crocodile
> Link (if available): I already purchased it
> View attachment 3928857
> View attachment 3928858
> View attachment 3928859
> View attachment 3928860
> View attachment 3928861
> View attachment 3928862
> View attachment 3928863
> View attachment 3928865
> View attachment 3928866
> View attachment 3928864


----------



## leahy1117

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag


thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



maijo said:


> hi again , what about this balenciaga? is it real?
> 
> Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA S/S 2009 Black City Classic Brass #5
> Item Number:173075147785
> Seller ID: wetkandy
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-S-S-2009-Black-City-Classic-Brass-5/173075147785
> 
> thanks!!!


----------



## peacebabe

Please post a sharper & clearer photos of the front & back of tag with flash reflection & making sure ALL letters are clearly visible.



keyoog said:


> Hello all,
> Can you please help me with this gift for my wife?  Thank you.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Metallic Edge City Bag - Black
> Link (if available): https://www.amuze.com/products/metallic-edge-city-bag-black#.WlPSKFQ-eV4
> 
> View attachment 3928305
> View attachment 3928306
> View attachment 3928307
> View attachment 3928308
> View attachment 3928309
> View attachment 3928310
> View attachment 3928311


----------



## keyoog

Wow that tag is so shiny.. here you go


----------



## keyoog

Sorry it’s hard to focus on those letters..


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Antigone

Dear Authenticators,

Could I please ask for your help in authenticating this Balenciaga Town.

Thank you.

Item: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-2012-Balenciaga-Motorcycle-Black-Town-Handbag-Bag-Silver-Giant-Hardware/253352544138?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Item ID: 253352544138

eBay seller: retale_therapy

The item did not come with the crossbody strap so I apologize. There is no picture of the bale.


----------



## muchstuff

Antigone said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> Could I please ask for your help in authenticating this Balenciaga Town.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Item: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-2012-Balenciaga-Motorcycle-Black-Town-Handbag-Bag-Silver-Giant-Hardware/253352544138?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Item ID: 253352544138
> 
> eBay seller: retale_therapy
> 
> The item did not come with the crossbody strap so I apologize. There is no picture of the bale.


I'm not comfortable with the back of the tag, let's see what the others think.


----------



## Antigone

muchstuff said:


> I'm not comfortable with the back of the tag, let's see what the others think.



Thanks. Will be waiting.


----------



## Antigone

Here are some additional pics of the back of the tag:


----------



## muchstuff

Antigone said:


> Here are some additional pics of the back of the tag:


OK that looks better, I think you're OK but I'm always leery with K tags. Anyone else want to confirm?


----------



## Antigone

muchstuff said:


> OK that looks better, I think you're OK but I'm always leery with K tags. Anyone else want to confirm?



Are K Tags notorious for having a lot of replicas?


----------



## muchstuff

Antigone said:


> Are K Tags notorious for having a lot of replicas?


A bit before my time with Bal but yes, that's what I've been told.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, im not very comfortable with tag, thus im not able to comment on this bag. 

Lets see if other if other authenticators or qualified members can comment



keyoog said:


> Sorry it’s hard to focus on those letters..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929321


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> OK that looks better, I think you're OK but I'm always leery with K tags. Anyone else want to confirm?


i tend to agree  looks fine to me


----------



## Antigone

Thank you, muchstuff and ksuromax


----------



## Iduneterea

Dear Authenticators,
Could I please ask for your help in authenticating this Balenciaga?
Thank you.

Item: https://www.vestiairecollective.it/...mano-balenciaga-city-nero-pelle-4944101.shtml

Id number: 4944101


----------



## muchstuff

Antigone said:


> Thank you, muchstuff and ksuromax


Any time!


----------



## muchstuff

Iduneterea said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> Could I please ask for your help in authenticating this Balenciaga?
> Thank you.
> 
> Item: https://www.vestiairecollective.it/...mano-balenciaga-city-nero-pelle-4944101.shtml
> 
> Id number: 4944101


Looks authentic IMO, there's no good pic of the bale and the tag pic isn't very good but I think it says W (F/W 2006).


----------



## Iduneterea

muchstuff said:


> Looks authentic IMO, there's no good pic of the bale and the tag pic isn't very good but I think it says W (F/W 2006).


thank you so much.


----------



## muchstuff

Iduneterea said:


> thank you so much.


My pleasure!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## keyoog

peacebabe said:


> Hello, im not very comfortable with tag, thus im not able to comment on this bag.
> 
> Lets see if other if other authenticators or qualified members can comment



Thank you for helping me and actually thank you all for providing this invaluable free service to anyone needing help.
I already sent it back and hopefully any potential buyers will happen upon this forum before spending their money.
I read somewhere in the forum recently about a spate of fakes coming out of Canada.  The item I received too closely resembled a couple of Ebay items currently active originating from Canada.  But in the end even though it passed all hardware and specification authentication tests, it could not pass perhaps the greatest test of all, the touch and feel test.


----------



## muchstuff

keyoog said:


> Thank you for helping me and actually thank you all for providing this invaluable free service to anyone needing help.
> I already sent it back and hopefully any potential buyers will happen upon this forum before spending their money.
> I read somewhere in the forum recently about a spate of fakes coming out of Canada.  The item I received too closely resembled a couple of Ebay items currently active originating from Canada.  But in the end even though it passed all hardware and specification authentication tests, it could not pass perhaps the greatest test of all, the touch and feel test.


Good for you for being vigilant! And yes, there is a particular company selling several high end brands under various names on various sites. Be wary of bags coming out of eastern Canada, primarily Quebec, especially ME City bags for Balenciaga.


----------



## peacebabe

Im glad that you made the right move to return it! . I must say that most of the authenticators & qualified members here are BIG fans of Balenciaga. If we are "not comfortable" in giving a firm opinion, the item must be fishy. We really appreciate members, like yourself, for the respect & trust given to us. It's always better to be safe than sorry. 

Im very sure you will find a good one for your wife! Just make sure to post here for authentication before paying 




keyoog said:


> Thank you for helping me and actually thank you all for providing this invaluable free service to anyone needing help.
> I already sent it back and hopefully any potential buyers will happen upon this forum before spending their money.
> I read somewhere in the forum recently about a spate of fakes coming out of Canada.  The item I received too closely resembled a couple of Ebay items currently active originating from Canada.  But in the end even though it passed all hardware and specification authentication tests, it could not pass perhaps the greatest test of all, the touch and feel test.


----------



## keyoog

peacebabe said:


> Im glad that you made the right move to return it! . I must say that most of the authenticators & qualified members here are BIG fans of Balenciaga. If we are "not comfortable" in giving a firm opinion, the item must be fishy. We really appreciate members, like yourself, for the respect & trust given to us. It's always better to be safe than sorry.
> 
> Im very sure you will find a good one for your wife! Just make sure to post here for authentication before paying



These are really such nice bags even from a guy’s perspective (who doesn’t know the first thing about bags).  Thank you for the sound advice.  I think my next go I’ll be spending more money to get the real deal.  She is worth it after all!


----------



## alla.miss

Hello dear authenticators 
I am looking at these two bags, but would like to know if any of them is authentic before bidding. 
Will post them separately.
Thanks in advance for your help!

1. bleu paon ME city
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sac-Balenc...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
seller: benedicte59000
item no.: 273016301843
additional photos:


----------



## alla.miss

2. Classic black city
https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
seller: aavaa2008
item no: 263424502031
additional photos:







hope I'll be lucky


----------



## peacebabe

This looks fine. No red flag



alla.miss said:


> Hello dear authenticators
> I am looking at these two bags, but would like to know if any of them is authentic before bidding.
> Will post them separately.
> Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> 1. bleu paon ME city
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sac-Balenciaga-Edge-Metallic-City-Bleu-Paon-Gold/273016301843?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> seller: benedicte59000
> item no.: 273016301843
> additional photos:
> View attachment 3931043
> View attachment 3931044
> View attachment 3931045
> View attachment 3931046
> View attachment 3931047
> View attachment 3931048
> View attachment 3931049
> View attachment 3931050
> View attachment 3931051


----------



## peacebabe

Need sharp & clear photo of the back of tag. And missing photos. Click on my undersigned like to see exact photos needed for authentication



alla.miss said:


> 2. Classic black city
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Classic-City-Bag-Tasche-Shopper-Schwarz-Lack-Lamm-Leder-NP-1650-NEU/263424502031?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> seller: aavaa2008
> item no: 263424502031
> additional photos:
> View attachment 3931052
> View attachment 3931053
> View attachment 3931054
> View attachment 3931055
> View attachment 3931056
> 
> 
> hope I'll be lucky


----------



## alla.miss

Thanks for the input on both bags, peacebabe!
Will try to get more pics of the black one, if I manage. Frankly I just love the bleu paon! on the other side black is classic and can be accompanied by the longer strap which one can buy now separately.


----------



## linahasayen

muchstuff said:


> Pictures aren't helpful, please see link below.


Sorry, I hope the additional photos help

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Balenci...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## linahasayen

Posting again with additional photos. I'd love some help authenticating this bag please!

Item: Balenciaga city mini
Link:  https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Balenci...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## LOREBUNDE

please authenticate the caramel city
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2005-Balen...683323?hash=item3f912e7fbb:g:tX4AAOSwQcJaIG~J
seller - twinkie3princess
item# 273018683323


----------



## muchstuff

LOREBUNDE said:


> please authenticate the caramel city
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2005-Balen...683323?hash=item3f912e7fbb:g:tX4AAOSwQcJaIG~J
> seller - twinkie3princess
> item# 273018683323


Authentic IMO, I've purchased from this seller, she lists some great bags.


----------



## muchstuff

linahasayen said:


> Posting again with additional photos. I'd love some help authenticating this bag please!
> 
> Item: Balenciaga city mini
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Balenciaga-mini-City-bag-bnwot-bargain/292391773753?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


You're still missing pics needed. From what I can see of the tag it looks OK, but pics of the bale, rivet and the back of the zipper head are missing. It's hard for us to help without the correct pics.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

*Item Name:* Balenciaga Day Bag
*Item Number:* 322986271336
*Seller:* shoppeaholic72
*Link:* https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/322986271336
*Comment: *Dear authenticators, it would be most appreciated if you could please kindly help authenticate this Day bag. Is it really a 2008 bag? 

 I have requested additional photos from seller, please see below.
Thank you in advance


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Shimmerstars88 said:


> *Item Name:* Balenciaga Day Bag
> *Item Number:* 322986271336
> *Seller:* shoppeaholic72
> *Link:* https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/322986271336
> *Comment: *Dear authenticators, it would be most appreciated if you could please kindly help authenticate this Day bag. Is it really a 2008 bag?
> 
> I have requested additional photos from seller, please see below.
> Thank you in advance
> 
> View attachment 3932907
> 
> 
> View attachment 3932908
> 
> 
> View attachment 3932909
> 
> 
> View attachment 3932910
> 
> 
> View attachment 3932911
> 
> 
> View attachment 3932912
> 
> 
> View attachment 3932913


Authentic IMO but automne is a S/S 2009 colour not F/W 2008. If it's 08 it would be saddle, with a bit of fading perhaps. Looks like it could benefit from cleaning which may help to bring up the colour.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

muchstuff said:


> Authentic IMO but automne is a S/S 2009 colour not F/W 2008. If it's 08 it would be saddle, with a bit of fading perhaps. Looks like it could benefit from cleaning which may help to bring up the colour.



Thank you Muchstuff! So lovely to hear from you! 
Does the papers match the serial number which confirms that it is from F/W 2008?
So it means that the colour is actually Saddle and not Automne as indicated by seller how interesting. Oh so the colour has faded I see. I know this isnt the right place to ask, but can u refer me to the right forum page to ask how to clean BAL bags?
I will definitely bid on the bag now that you have so kindly advise that its authentic  yay! xxx


----------



## muchstuff

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Thank you Muchstuff! So lovely to hear from you!
> Does the papers match the serial number which confirms that it is from F/W 2008?
> So it means that the colour is actually Saddle and not Automne as indicated by seller how interesting. Oh so the colour has faded I see. I know this isnt the right place to ask, but can u refer me to the right forum page to ask how to clean BAL bags?
> I will definitely bid on the bag now that you have so kindly advise that its authentic  yay! xxx



Hey Shimmerstars, nice to "see" you too! There is no serial number on bags of that time to match re: season and year. Bal didn't start putting the alphabet letter on the tag back until 2012. But I can tell from the tag that it's pre 2011. There is no colour code on the tag to match to but the paper tag indicates F/W 08. If the tag does indeed belong to the bag saddle is the logical colour choice. The zipper tape looks like saddle. Anyone else with an opinion? You can search the care and maintenance thread for advice re: cleaning, everyone seems to have their own favourite products. 

https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/balenciaga-care-and-maintenance.111/


----------



## Shimmerstars88

Thank you for the background and history information, much appreciated! 
So helpful as always muchstuff.
Awesome, if u believe its Saddle, then I will listen to u. 
Excellent, thanks so much for the weblink for Bal care & maintenance! I knew there would be such thread on here haha! I will have a look at it when I win the bid for this bag! Fingers crossed


----------



## Garrie

ksuromax said:


> It's a City, and it's authentic imo



Thank you so much! sorry what’s imo?


----------



## muchstuff

Garrie said:


> Thank you so much! sorry what’s imo?


"In my opinion".


----------



## ksuromax

Garrie said:


> Thank you so much! sorry what’s imo?


my pleasure


----------



## peacebabe

Just to let you know that this bag is a Work , not City. 



LOREBUNDE said:


> please authenticate the caramel city
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2005-Balen...683323?hash=item3f912e7fbb:g:tX4AAOSwQcJaIG~J
> seller - twinkie3princess
> item# 273018683323


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Just to let you know that this bag is a Work , not City.


Thanks peace, I was concentrating on the seller, not the bag, my bad


----------



## Amalie Moltke Jacobsen

Can you please help me authenticate this? 
Item name: Balenciaga Midday
The bag was bought second-hand, i got no receipt, the bag is also used a lot as you can see on the pictures.


----------



## cbarrus

Amalie Moltke Jacobsen said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this?
> Item name: Balenciaga Midday
> The bag was bought second-hand, i got no receipt, the bag is also used a lot as you can see on the pictures.



This is not authentic, sorry


----------



## Amalie Moltke Jacobsen

cbarrus said:


> This is not authentic, sorry


How can you be sure?


----------



## cbarrus

Amalie Moltke Jacobsen said:


> How can you be sure?



Many, many years of doing this. There are several things about this bag that are different from authentic Balenciaga. We only give opinions here, however, and do not discuss specifically what is wrong with a bag. There is a lot of good information in the reference section of this forum which may help you as well to determine your bag's authenticity.


----------



## CrazyPen

Hello gals,
Could you kindly help me Authenticate this bag. I bought 2 balenciaga giant work bags ( One Black, One Blue) from the actual retail stores and i have miss out on the purple Giant City bag and for many years i regretted for not getting it and i finally saw this and bought from a eBay seller. It was nervous for me but she shows me all the photos that i need. However yesterday i received the bag and there are 2 details that disturb and concern me and now i am wondering did i just pay alot of $$$ for a fake? 

I got a giant work bag black from the actual store so i use this to compare. Please look closely on the rivet , the one on the purple bag looks weird. The purple bag has the right lampro zipper and bale. However i notice the strip on the back has a leather joint and this is making me extremely nervous. I so wanted this. Please note that the purple bag is Giant city. I notice the hardware on the giant city is alot bigger than my Giant work bag. is this normal? As i never bought a giant city before so i am lost! Your help will be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## cbarrus

CrazyPen said:


> Hello gals,
> Could you kindly help me Authenticate this bag. I bought 2 balenciaga giant work bags ( One Black, One Blue) from the actual retail stores and i have miss out on the purple Giant City bag and for many years i regretted for not getting it and i finally saw this and bought from a eBay seller. It was nervous for me but she shows me all the photos that i need. However yesterday i received the bag and there are 2 details that disturb and concern me and now i am wondering did i just pay alot of $$$ for a fake?
> 
> I got a giant work bag black from the actual store so i use this to compare. Please look closely on the rivet , the one on the purple bag looks weird. The purple bag has the right lampro zipper and bale. However i notice the strip on the back has a leather joint and this is making me extremely nervous. I so wanted this. Please note that the purple bag is Giant city. I notice the hardware on the giant city is alot bigger than my Giant work bag. is this normal? As i never bought a giant city before so i am lost! Your help will be greatly appreciated!!!



You are correct, unfortunately, the City is not authentic, in my opinion.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## CrazyPen

Hello gals,
Could you kindly help me Authenticate this bag.
Item Name: Balenciaga Giant City Purple - Giant Hardware
Item Number: 173084.3444

I bought 2 Balenciaga giant work bags ( One Black, One Blue) from the actual retail stores and i have miss out on the purple Giant City bag and for many years i regretted for not getting it and i finally saw this and bought from a eBay seller. It was nervous for me but she shows me all the photos that i need. However yesterday i received the bag and there are 2 details that disturb and concern me and now i am wondering did i just pay alot of $$$ for a fake? 

I got a giant work bag black in 2013 ( Giant 12 hardware work) from the actual store so i use this to compare. Please look closely on the rivet , the one on the purple bag looks weird. Does the rivet in the earlier bags look like this? The purple bag has the right lampro zipper and bale. However i notice the strip on the back has a leather joint and this is making me extremely nervous. I notice the Studs hardware on the giant city is a lot bigger than my Giant work bag. is this normal? As i never bought a giant city before so i am lost! Your help will be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## CrazyPen

cbarrus said:


> You are correct, unfortunately, the City is not authentic, in my opinion.


Thanks for the reply. May i ask you one question in regards to the leather straps. does the back leather straps in all Balenciaga concealed ? or like the image shown above. As both my bags brought from retail store are work bag and they dont come with straps. The revit is off isn't it? I just learnt from another page that the studs of the original Giant hardware are alot bigger than the later ones. mine 2 work bags are bought in 2013. and it was describe in the card that is is gaint 12 work.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

peacebabe said:


> Just to let you know that this bag is a Work , not City.


thanks~ my error, beautiful bag!


----------



## cbarrus

CrazyPen said:


> Thanks for the reply. May i ask you one question in regards to the leather straps. does the back leather straps in all Balenciaga concealed ? or like the image shown above. As both my bags brought from retail store are work bag and they dont come with straps. The revit is off isn't it? I just learnt from another page that the studs of the original Giant hardware are alot bigger than the later ones. mine 2 work bags are bought in 2013. and it was describe in the card that is is gaint 12 work.



We don't discuss on this thread what is specifically wrong with a bag. You are right in that the rivet looks off, but I also see some things wrong with the tag, in my opinion. However the strap looks fine. Also, before 2012, the giant hardware was larger. I think by doing your homework that you have answered a lot of your own questions.


----------



## CrazyPen

cbarrus said:


> We don't discuss on this thread what is specifically wrong with a bag. You are right in that the rivet looks off, but I also see some things wrong with the tag, in my opinion. However the strap looks fine. Also, before 2012, the giant hardware was larger. I think by doing your homework that you have answered a lot of your own questions.


Thanks I will have to part with this beautiful bag n hope I purchase a real one next time. I have spent hours reconditioning it n cleaning it before I realise this 2 details. Is there a link where I can learn more about the tags that u mentioned? I hope the seller will own up n refund me.


----------



## maggiesze1

Hello,
Would one of you lovely ladies be able to authenticate this envelope clutch?

Description: Balenciaga Metallic Edge bleu Maldives leather envelope clutch handbag NEW $1335
Item: 312043500764
Seller: namebrandoutlet4320
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/312043500764


Thank you! [emoji11]




Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, nothing alarming. But it will be good to post the back of the tag & zipper head



maggiesze1 said:


> Hello,
> Would one of you lovely ladies be able to authenticate this envelope clutch?
> 
> Description: Balenciaga Metallic Edge bleu Maldives leather envelope clutch handbag NEW $1335
> Item: 312043500764
> Seller: namebrandoutlet4320
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/312043500764
> 
> 
> Thank you! [emoji11]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## peacebabe

Since you purchased off ebay, you are covered & im pretty sure you can get a refund. 

You have the authentic bag with you, so you actually have a very good side by side comparison to learn. Another way is to go through this thread 



CrazyPen said:


> Thanks I will have to part with this beautiful bag n hope I purchase a real one next time. I have spent hours reconditioning it n cleaning it before I realise this 2 details. Is there a link where I can learn more about the tags that u mentioned? I hope the seller will own up n refund me.


----------



## maggiesze1

peacebabe said:


> Hello, nothing alarming. But it will be good to post the back of the tag & zipper head


Oh OK, thank you! Ill ask for the pics.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyPen

peacebabe said:


> Since you purchased off ebay, you are covered & im pretty sure you can get a refund.
> 
> You have the authentic bag with you, so you actually have a very good side by side comparison to learn. Another way is to go through this thread


Thanks so much. I appreciate that. Though I have 2 authentic bags but the styles are very different so I still got lots to learn.


----------



## maggiesze1

peacebabe said:


> Hello, nothing alarming. But it will be good to post the back of the tag & zipper head


Hello, here are the pics the seller sent me. Thank you! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Notapurseguyatall

Hello! I'm very new and know nothing about purses or bags. I found this bag in a storage locker and could not find any information about it anywhere. The bag itself feels like it's 80s and the only markings are these backwards B's which I've included in the photos. This is probably the wrong place to ask but I'm desperate at this point. If anyone can help or tell me the bag is worth throwing away that would be greatly appreciated. Thanks !


----------



## spawngla

Hihi everyone!!! 
It's a tad late but can anyone be so kind as to help me to authenticate this?

Zillion thanks!!!!
Item Name:* Authentic BALENCIAGA Shoulder Bag Giant City Black Leather 171165*

Item Number: 292369124193

Seller ID: japan_monoshare

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...128tJEIecuhIx%2FMTNj8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## MammomEy

Dear Bal Experts,

Kindly help in authenticating this bag.

Item Name: Balenciaga Work Bag in covered giant hardware.

Very much appreciated. Thank you very much.


----------



## MammomEy

Sorry for the double posting..still learning


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## cbarrus

Notapurseguyatall said:


> Hello! I'm very new and know nothing about purses or bags. I found this bag in a storage locker and could not find any information about it anywhere. The bag itself feels like it's 80s and the only markings are these backwards B's which I've included in the photos. This is probably the wrong place to ask but I'm desperate at this point. If anyone can help or tell me the bag is worth throwing away that would be greatly appreciated. Thanks !



This is not one of the bags that we are used to authenticating on here. However, there were some bags that were licensed by another company a long time ago to use that logo. These were not the Balenciaga bags that we know today . Having said that, I don't think this is one of them based on that patch and the stitching and it's probably not authentic. However it's very hard to find any information on bags from that long ago.


----------



## cbarrus

spawngla said:


> Hihi everyone!!!
> It's a tad late but can anyone be so kind as to help me to authenticate this?
> 
> Zillion thanks!!!!
> Item Name:* Authentic BALENCIAGA Shoulder Bag Giant City Black Leather 171165*
> 
> Item Number: 292369124193
> 
> Seller ID: japan_monoshare
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-Shoulder-Bag-Giant-City-Black-Leather-171165-/292369124193?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=fejrHxYQ128tJEIecuhIx%2FMTNj8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



I believe this bag is okay from what I can see. There are some key pictures missing such as the rivet and a clear picture of the back of the tag.


----------



## cbarrus

MammomEy said:


> Dear Bal Experts,
> 
> Kindly help in authenticating this bag.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Work Bag in covered giant hardware.
> 
> Very much appreciated. Thank you very much.



This bag is not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Notapurseguyatall

T


cbarrus said:


> This is not one of the bags that we are used to authenticating on here. However, there were some bags that were licensed by another company a long time ago to use that logo. These were not the Balenciaga bags that we know today . Having said that, I don't think this is one of them based on that patch and the stitching and it's probably not authentic. However it's very hard to find any information on bags from that long ago.


Thanks for the reply. The inside has those same b's all over the lining like what I've seen from that brand. According to the zipper it is pre 1960s. It's c&c and all metal. Sorry for wasting anyone's time here and appreciate the answer!


----------



## cbarrus

Notapurseguyatall said:


> T
> 
> Thanks for the reply. The inside has those same b's all over the lining like what I've seen from that brand. According to the zipper it is pre 1960s. It's c&c and all metal. Sorry for wasting anyone's time here and appreciate the answer!



You're welcome. And you weren't wasting anyone's time  It may be fine, but it's hard to document bags from that era.


----------



## MammomEy

cbarrus said:


> This bag is not authentic, sorry.



Too bad Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## MammomEy

Hi.
Kindly help to authenticate this bag.

Item Name: Balenciaga work bag rust rouille
Item No. 173101522381
Link : https://m.ebay.com/itm/balenciaga-c...t-rouille-spring-motorcycle-2006/173101522381

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## cbarrus

MammomEy said:


> Hi.
> Kindly help to authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga work bag rust rouille
> Item No. 173101522381
> Link : https://m.ebay.com/itm/balenciaga-c...t-rouille-spring-motorcycle-2006/173101522381
> 
> Thanks for all the help.



Looks good to me.


----------



## maggiesze1

maggiesze1 said:


> Hello,
> Would one of you lovely ladies be able to authenticate this envelope clutch?
> 
> Description: Balenciaga Metallic Edge bleu Maldives leather envelope clutch handbag NEW $1335
> Item: 312043500764
> Seller: namebrandoutlet4320
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/312043500764
> 
> 
> Thank you! [emoji11]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


Posting the original again with the requested pics. Hopefully its authentic..in love with the color! 

Thanks in advance! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



maggiesze1 said:


> Posting the original again with the requested pics. Hopefully its authentic..in love with the color!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3936582
> View attachment 3936583
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## maggiesze1

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag


Yay! Thank you so much! 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivsing

Hi. I need your help authenticating this Balenciaga Motorcycle. I have not bought it yet but I am not sure about this one. Thanks.


----------



## vivsing

Here are mre pics


----------



## ksuromax

vivsing said:


> Here are mre pics


Sorry, Darling, it's a fake, please, avoid


----------



## vivsing

Thank you! I had the same thought. Just wanted a second opinion.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## vivsing

ksuromax said:


> Sorry, Darling, it's a fake, please, avoid


Thank you! Appreciate it


----------



## ksuromax

vivsing said:


> Thank you! Appreciate it


my pleasure


----------



## MammomEy

cbarrus said:


> Looks good to me.



Thank you. Much appreciated


----------



## jang2519

Hello.

Please can you help authenticate this Bal bag for me?
Item: Balenciaga bag
link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/183011459127
Seller: katiexx84
Item number: 183011459127

Thank you xx


----------



## nuee0309

Hello everyone,
Please can you help authenticate this Bal bag for me and what official name of this color and the year? Thank you so much!!!


Item: Balenciaga velo bag
link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-1950-Velo-Satchel-Cross-body-Bag-Gray-Leather-/372178841721?
Seller: personalshoppers
Item number: 372178841721


----------



## cbarrus

jang2519 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Please can you help authenticate this Bal bag for me?
> Item: Balenciaga bag
> link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/183011459127
> Seller: katiexx84
> Item number: 183011459127
> 
> Thank you xx



Authentic, in my opinion.


----------



## cbarrus

nuee0309 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Please can you help authenticate this Bal bag for me and what official name of this color and the year? Thank you so much!!!
> View attachment 3937130
> 
> Item: Balenciaga velo bag
> link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-1950-Velo-Satchel-Cross-body-Bag-Gray-Leather-/372178841721?
> Seller: personalshoppers
> Item number: 372178841721
> View attachment 3937124
> View attachment 3937125
> View attachment 3937126
> View attachment 3937127
> View attachment 3937128
> View attachment 3937129



This is authentic, in my opinion.  2014 gris pyrite.


----------



## jang2519

^_^


----------



## jang2519

cbarrus said:


> Authentic, in my opinion.


MANY MANY thanks cbarrus xx


----------



## gmad5

Hello all, please help me authenticate this bag.  Doesn’t have card or anything. Thank you, very much appreciate 
Item : Balenciaga City


----------



## muchstuff

gmad5 said:


> Hello all, please help me authenticate this bag.  Doesn’t have card or anything. Thank you, very much appreciate
> Item : Balenciaga City


Sorry, but not authentic.


----------



## nuee0309

cbarrus said:


> This is authentic, in my opinion.  2014 gris pyrite.


Thank you so much!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kaykaymarieeee

Hi all! Would love help authenticating this. Thank you! 
Name: Balenciaga Agneau Classic City Coquelicot
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-city-coquelicot-217031


----------



## muchstuff

kaykaymarieeee said:


> Hi all! Would love help authenticating this. Thank you!
> Name: Balenciaga Agneau Classic City Coquelicot
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-city-coquelicot-217031
> 
> View attachment 3938418
> View attachment 3938420
> View attachment 3938422
> View attachment 3938423
> View attachment 3938424
> View attachment 3938426
> View attachment 3938428
> View attachment 3938431


Authentic IMO, S/S 2012 coquelicot.


----------



## kaykaymarieeee

muchstuff said:


> Authentic IMO, S/S 2012 coquelicot.



Yay!! Thank you so so much for the help


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

kaykaymarieeee said:


> Yay!! Thank you so so much for the help


My pleasure!


----------



## angelagnzlv

Hi ladies,

Can someone help me authenticate this bag? I'm quite new to Balenciaga. 

Thank you

Item Name : Balenciaga Vintage Giant City G21
Link : https://www.olx.ph/item/authentic-vgc-limited-edition-balenciaga-city-agneau-giant-21-ID8e7yC.html
Photos:


----------



## Est1974

Hello!
Can you please help authenticate this riva for me? I don’t have a link, just photos from the seller. Thank you.


----------



## Jenn.54

Hello Balenciaga Experts,
I'm a newbie with Balenciaga Bags, A friend of mine sold me a Balenciaga Bag (Pictures shown Below),
Its a Work Balenciaga with Giant Hard Metal. I just wanted to make sure it is an authentic bag.
I would greatly appreciate if anyone could help!
Thanks so much


----------



## peacebabe

Click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Making sure all photos are sharp & clear & all letters clearly visible, straight view angle. Post only when you get all the required phtos



Jenn.54 said:


> Hello Balenciaga Experts,
> I'm a newbie with Balenciaga Bags, A friend of mine sold me a Balenciaga Bag (Pictures shown Below),
> Its a Work Balenciaga with Giant Hard Metal. I just wanted to make sure it is an authentic bag.
> I would greatly appreciate if anyone could help!
> Thanks so much





angelagnzlv said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can someone help me authenticate this bag? I'm quite new to Balenciaga.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Item Name : Balenciaga Vintage Giant City G21
> Link : https://www.olx.ph/item/authentic-vgc-limited-edition-balenciaga-city-agneau-giant-21-ID8e7yC.html
> Photos:
> View attachment 3939142
> View attachment 3939143
> View attachment 3939148
> View attachment 3939147
> View attachment 3939146
> View attachment 3939145
> View attachment 3939144
> View attachment 3939143
> View attachment 3939142
> View attachment 3939142
> View attachment 3939143
> View attachment 3939144
> View attachment 3939145
> View attachment 3939146
> View attachment 3939147
> View attachment 3939148
> View attachment 3939149
> View attachment 3939150


----------



## Korapatm

Please help Authenticate this bag

Item Name: Backpack and bumbags Balenciaga Men
Item Number: 142515215898
Seller ID: italyfashionpoint
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Backpack-a...215898?hash=item212e919e1a:g:RVoAAOSwaMhZxQeu

https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/RVoAAOSwaMhZxQeu/s-l1600.jpg
https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/53kAAOSwLApZxQeu/s-l1600.jpg
https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/FpwAAOSwAXhZxQeu/s-l1600.jpg
https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/0UsAAOSwGNtZxQeu/s-l1600.jpg
https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/9CQAAOSwAGlZxQes/s-l1600.jpg


----------



## peacebabe

Please read instructions on post #7565 



Korapatm said:


> Please help Authenticate this bag
> 
> Item Name: Backpack and bumbags Balenciaga Men
> Item Number: 142515215898
> Seller ID: italyfashionpoint
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Backpack-a...215898?hash=item212e919e1a:g:RVoAAOSwaMhZxQeu
> 
> https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/RVoAAOSwaMhZxQeu/s-l1600.jpg
> https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/53kAAOSwLApZxQeu/s-l1600.jpg
> https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/FpwAAOSwAXhZxQeu/s-l1600.jpg
> https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/0UsAAOSwGNtZxQeu/s-l1600.jpg
> https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/9CQAAOSwAGlZxQes/s-l1600.jpg


----------



## Korapatm

Korapatm said:


> Please help Authenticate this bag
> 
> Item Name: Backpack and bumbags Balenciaga Men
> Item Number: 142515215898
> Seller ID: italyfashionpoint
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Backpack-a...215898?hash=item212e919e1a:g:RVoAAOSwaMhZxQeu
> 
> https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/RVoAAOSwaMhZxQeu/s-l1600.jpg
> https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/53kAAOSwLApZxQeu/s-l1600.jpg
> https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/FpwAAOSwAXhZxQeu/s-l1600.jpg
> https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/0UsAAOSwGNtZxQeu/s-l1600.jpg
> https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/9CQAAOSwAGlZxQes/s-l1600.jpg


----------



## Korapatm

peacebabe said:


> Please read instructions on post #7565


Sorry please see above pics


----------



## peacebabe

Did you follow the instructions? I can't help if required photos for authentication are not present 



Korapatm said:


> Sorry please see above pics


----------



## Korapatm

Please help Authenticate this bag

Item Name: Backpack and bumbags Balenciaga Men
Item Number: 142515215898
Seller ID: italyfashionpoint
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Backpack-and-bumbags-Balenciaga-Men-435315DFHJ4617/142515215898?hash=item212e919e1a:g:RVoAAOSwaMhZxQeu


----------



## michiemeelee

HELP AUTHENTICATING THIS PLEASE AND THANK YOU 

Item Name: Balenciaga Black Classic City with Rose Gold Hardware


----------



## scrumpy

Dear wonderful ladies,

Would you be able to authenticate the following
Mint authentic balenciaga metallic edge black gold velo crossbody city
Seller appple
Item 162810968650

Link below


https://www.ebay.com/itm/MINT-AUTHE...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

tia


----------



## scrumpy

Hi there,

Another one tia 
Authentic giant city shoulder hand bag 2 way leather pink silver
Item 253379655740
Seller hirakoba0307
Link below


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authenti...655740?hash=item3afe9ab83c:g:dRsAAOSw4A5YzSpl


----------



## Storm702

Hello! Can you please take a look at this Day? Also, what year would it be? Thank you so much!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## pukasonqo

posting from my mobile

ebay item 322997658987

seller: ctsuyu

https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Balenciag...8987?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&_mwBanner=1


----------



## SuperCoco

Hi all, I really this grey giant city, but cannot find new, so I would like to go for 2nd hand. Could u pls help to authenticate it? Thank you so much!


----------



## vivsing

I need your help in authenticating this bag. Seller is selling it for a cheap price so I am wondering if this is authentic.


----------



## siygrace11

Hi everyone! 
Been eyeing for this bag for awhile now, i hope you guys can help me authenticate

Link: https://ph.carousell.com/p/authenti...NgtSPRTMfA17Mjj2Nmu&ref_querySource=ss_bubble


----------



## siygrace11

More pics


----------



## sebastiandizon

Hi.  I bought this item and I think its fake but it looks very very convincing.  Some things im concerned about are the zipper logos and the way the handles are done. 

The seller claims they dont know why these tags were inside the bag and I think its BS.  The tags are very obviously fake.  But the bag I’m mixed about.  Im leaning towards fake.


----------



## muchstuff

sebastiandizon said:


> Hi.  I bought this item and I think its fake but it looks very very convincing.  Some things im concerned about are the zipper logos and the way the handles are done.
> 
> The seller claims they dont know why these tags were inside the bag and I think its BS.  The tags are very obviously fake.  But the bag I’m mixed about.  Im leaning towards fake.
> View attachment 3944015
> View attachment 3944016
> View attachment 3944017
> View attachment 3944018
> View attachment 3944019
> View attachment 3944020
> View attachment 3944021
> View attachment 3944022
> View attachment 3944025
> View attachment 3944026


Absolutely fake, sorry. That particular C tag is seen often on fake bags, but everything is off.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



michiemeelee said:


> HELP AUTHENTICATING THIS PLEASE AND THANK YOU
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Black Classic City with Rose Gold Hardware


----------



## peacebabe

Please see instructions on post #7565 



scrumpy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Another one tia
> Authentic giant city shoulder hand bag 2 way leather pink silver
> Item 253379655740
> Seller hirakoba0307
> Link below
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authenti...655740?hash=item3afe9ab83c:g:dRsAAOSw4A5YzSpl





scrumpy said:


> Dear wonderful ladies,
> 
> Would you be able to authenticate the following
> Mint authentic balenciaga metallic edge black gold velo crossbody city
> Seller appple
> Item 162810968650
> 
> Link below
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/MINT-AUTHENTIC-Balenciaga-Metallic-Edge-Black-Gold-Velo-Crossbody-City-2125/162810968650?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> tia


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks find, no red flag. Not sure which year. but should be between 2008- 2010



Storm702 said:


> Hello! Can you please take a look at this Day? Also, what year would it be? Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942906
> View attachment 3942908
> View attachment 3942909
> View attachment 3942910
> View attachment 3942922
> View attachment 3942923
> View attachment 3942924
> View attachment 3942925
> View attachment 3942926
> View attachment 3942927


----------



## peacebabe

Non authentic



pukasonqo said:


> posting from my mobile
> 
> ebay item 322997658987
> 
> seller: ctsuyu
> 
> https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Balenciag...8987?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&_mwBanner=1


----------



## peacebabe

Fake 



vivsing said:


> I need your help in authenticating this bag. Seller is selling it for a cheap price so I am wondering if this is authentic.


----------



## Storm702

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks find, no red flag. Not sure which year. but should be between 2008- 2010



Yay! Thank you so much for your time and expertise, I appreciate you and all the experts here. I’m off to condition my bag!


----------



## pukasonqo

peacebabe said:


> Non authentic



thank you!


----------



## muggles

Just purchased a  Balenciaga from eBay, it had no pics that would help authenticate. But I pulled the trigger!
Asked for pics and have heard nothing back from them today. Not a word!
The only thing I have is this serial number 282010 6480 002123, I cant find any info on google
Bag is red and looks to possibly be a Velo! Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## cbarrus

muggles said:


> Just purchased a  Balenciaga from eBay, it had no pics that would help authenticate. But I pulled the trigger!
> Asked for pics and have heard nothing back from them today. Not a word!
> The only thing I have is this serial number 282010 6480 002123, I cant find any info on google
> Bag is red and looks to possibly be a Velo! Any help would be appreciated!



Those numbers do indicate a red Velo in Chevre from a google search (holiday Hamilton leather). It would still be helpful though to see the link. If we can't determine anything from that, you can post again when you get the bag.


----------



## muggles

How do I post the eBay link? I’m on an iPad?


----------



## cbarrus

muggles said:


> How do I post the eBay link? I’m on an iPad?



I don't have an iPad, but if you're in a browser, you should be able to copy the link at the top and paste it on here. Or, do you have the item number on eBay?


----------



## muggles

Item number 222781381246 eBay listing


----------



## cbarrus

muggles said:


> Item number 222781381246 eBay listing



What I can see looks okay. Not sure about the leather, but it looks to be a Velo. If the seller does not send you more pictures, you should post better pictures of the bag when you get it to verify.


----------



## janm518

please authenticate

2016 BALENCIAGA motocross city bag
Purchased on Poshmark, authenticated by them.

Thanks.  Jan


----------



## muggles

She finally posted pic of


cbarrus said:


> What I can see looks okay. Not sure about the leather, but it looks to be a Velo. If the seller does not send you more pictures, you should post better pictures of the bag when you get it to verify.


thank you! I will do that!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



janm518 said:


> please authenticate
> 
> 2016 BALENCIAGA motocross city bag
> Purchased on Poshmark, authenticated by them.
> 
> Thanks.  Jan


----------



## janm518

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag


Thank you very much.  Jan


----------



## SilviaMaria

I don't know if this bag is fake or not. The seller says It's a Real one


----------



## LostInBal

muggles said:


> Just purchased a  Balenciaga from eBay, it had no pics that would help authenticate. But I pulled the trigger!
> Asked for pics and have heard nothing back from them today. Not a word!
> The only thing I have is this serial number 282010 6480 002123, I cant find any info on google
> Bag is red and looks to possibly be a Velo! Any help would be appreciated!


Code 6480 is for rouge coquelicot!


----------



## muggles

Finally got the red velo bag
Bag looks to be real but shoulder strap is all wrong


----------



## cbarrus

SilviaMaria said:


> I don't know if this bag is fake or not. The seller says It's a Real one



I believe this is authentic, but we really need to see clear pictures of the tag front and back. If you check out the first post of this thread, there are a list of pictures we need to see. If everything checks out, it would be a Mini Classique.


----------



## cbarrus

muggles said:


> View attachment 3947062
> View attachment 3947062
> View attachment 3947062
> View attachment 3947062
> View attachment 3947061
> View attachment 3947060
> View attachment 3947059
> View attachment 3947059
> View attachment 3947057
> View attachment 3947056
> View attachment 3947055
> View attachment 3947055
> View attachment 3947056
> View attachment 3947057
> View attachment 3947059
> View attachment 3947060
> View attachment 3947061
> View attachment 3947062
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got the red velo bag
> Bag looks to be real but shoulder strap is all wrong



This is probably okay. Can you take a picture of the back of the tag and one of the buckle on the front? My guess is someone had the shoulder strap shortened.


----------



## muggles




----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## cbarrus

muggles said:


> View attachment 3947231
> View attachment 3947225
> View attachment 3947222



It's authentic, in my opinion.


----------



## muggles

cbarrus said:


> It's authentic, in my opinion.


Thank you! Would this bag be lamb or goat?


----------



## cbarrus

muggles said:


> Thank you! Would this bag be lamb or goat?


Lamb.


----------



## muggles

cbarrus said:


> Lamb.


Thank you for all your help!


----------



## SilviaMaria

cbarrus said:


> I believe this is authentic, but we really need to see clear pictures of the tag front and back. If you check out the first post of this thread, there are a list of pictures we need to see. If everything checks out, it would be a Mini Classique.


Thanks for the help


----------



## fridae

hi! is this authentic?

Item name: Balenciaga City Small Vibrato Black Antiqued Silver Hardware Crossbody
Item no:
Seller ID: alanaberneth0

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...tiqued-Silver-Hardware-Crossbody/112778388193


----------



## muchstuff

fridae said:


> hi! is this authentic?
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga City Small Vibrato Black Antiqued Silver Hardware Crossbody
> Item no:
> Seller ID: alanaberneth0
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...tiqued-Silver-Hardware-Crossbody/112778388193


You have a zero feedback seller with an almost new bag listed at a very low price. Most of the pics needed for authentication are missing, please see link below for info.


----------



## mia55

Hi

I’ll appreciate if you can take a look at this bag.

Name: Balenciaga hip
Sellerrivate 
Pics: attached

Thanks a ton for your help


----------



## peacebabe

Back of tag should have "MADE IN ITALY"



mia55 said:


> Hi
> 
> I’ll appreciate if you can take a look at this bag.
> 
> Name: Balenciaga hip
> Sellerrivate
> Pics: attached
> 
> Thanks a ton for your help
> 
> View attachment 3948490
> 
> View attachment 3948491
> 
> View attachment 3948492
> 
> View attachment 3948495
> 
> View attachment 3948496
> 
> View attachment 3948497
> 
> View attachment 3948498
> 
> View attachment 3948499


----------



## Jenn.54

peacebabe said:


> Click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Making sure all photos are sharp & clear & all letters clearly visible, straight view angle. Post only when you get all the required phtos


----------



## peacebabe

looks fine. No red flag


----------



## Jenn.54

peacebabe said:


> looks fine. No red flag


Hi Peacebabe, is this reply for my post
Thank you so much for your helps, to look at this brown work bag


----------



## Nachnad

Hi,

I have always been a silent reader. Please take a look at this Balenciaga. Is it authentic?
Thanks a lot...

Name: Balenciaga small city ME 2017
Seller: Private
Pics: attached


----------



## Nachnad

Another one please... 

Name: Classic city RHW 2014
Seller: private
Photo: attached


----------



## mia55

mia55 said:


> Hi
> 
> I’ll appreciate if you can take a look at this bag.
> 
> Name: Balenciaga hip
> Sellerrivate
> Pics: attached
> 
> Thanks a ton for your help
> 
> View attachment 3948490
> 
> View attachment 3948491
> 
> View attachment 3948492
> 
> View attachment 3948495
> 
> View attachment 3948496
> 
> View attachment 3948497
> 
> View attachment 3948498
> 
> View attachment 3948499





peacebabe said:


> Back of tag should have "MADE IN ITALY"



I looked again and found “made in Italy” hidden in the tag. Apologies for my ignorance, still new to balanciaga bags. Thanks again


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

Nachnad said:


> Another one please...
> 
> Name: Classic city RHW 2014
> Seller: private
> Photo: attached
> View attachment 3948851
> View attachment 3948852
> View attachment 3948853
> View attachment 3948855
> View attachment 3948856
> View attachment 3948857
> View attachment 3948858
> View attachment 3948859


Looks fine to me


----------



## b_illy

Hi! Would somebody be so kind as to please help authenticate this Classic Town bag.  I'm don't really have any basis for comparison.. I found it at Saks yesterday at a super discount and snapped it up.  Started to have a mini panic last night, maybe wondering why the price was low..had somebody previously purchased it then returned a fake? Probably overthinking but I have taken a bunch of photos so here goes!
Any comments and feedback much appreciated.


----------



## b_illy

Hi again, Additional photos of above Town Bag, including the paper that came with it and the last photo is of it in the actual store.
Thanks again!


----------



## cbarrus

b_illy said:


> Hi again, Additional photos of above Town Bag, including the paper that came with it and the last photo is of it in the actual store.
> Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3949173
> 
> View attachment 3949174
> View attachment 3949175
> View attachment 3949176
> View attachment 3949178



This is authentic, in my opinion. It may be that because the Town has been discontinued, they are discounting them to make room for new.


----------



## cbarrus

Nachnad said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have always been a silent reader. Please take a look at this Balenciaga. Is it authentic?
> Thanks a lot...
> 
> Name: Balenciaga small city ME 2017
> Seller: Private
> Pics: attached
> View attachment 3948843
> View attachment 3948844
> View attachment 3948845
> View attachment 3948846
> View attachment 3948847
> View attachment 3948848
> View attachment 3948849
> View attachment 3948850



Authentic, in my opinion.


----------



## cbarrus

mia55 said:


> I looked again and found “made in Italy” hidden in the tag. Apologies for my ignorance, still new to balanciaga bags. Thanks again
> 
> View attachment 3948906
> 
> View attachment 3948907



This looks good to me.


----------



## b_illy

cbarrus said:


> This is authentic, in my opinion. It may be that because the Town has been discontinued, they are discounting them to make room for new.



Thanks so much!
I feel like I can cut off the price tag and start enjoying my bag now 
If anyone else has an opinion, please feel free to share!


----------



## ksuromax

b_illy said:


> Thanks so much!
> I feel like I can cut off the price tag and start enjoying my bag now
> If anyone else has an opinion, please feel free to share!


Agree with @cbarrus - looks good to me, too


----------



## mia55

cbarrus said:


> This looks good to me.



Thank you so very much for your help. So happy [emoji16]. Have a wonderful day ahead.


----------



## Jennifv

This bag has already been authenticated by Poshmark Concierge but I trust you folks more...can you see anything alarming in these pics? As soon as I have the bag in hand, I can post additional pictures but I will need a fast response since I have limited time to file a report. 

Thank you so much!! This is the best community!

https://bnc.lt/focc/QjytLKrl5J


----------



## CrazyPen

Found a lilac box bag. Could you kindly help to Authenticate this. Still having dispute over my previous purple giant bag. Thank u gals. I am Abit concern with the front zipper that it is slightly offset. Perhaps a defect?


----------



## MAGJES

CrazyPen said:


> Found a lilac box bag. Could you kindly help to Authenticate this. Still having dispute over my previous purple giant bag. Thank u gals. I am Abit concern with the front zipper that it is slightly offset. Perhaps a defect?


You found a beauty!  i can see that it's authentic but feel free to wait for the official word.  Congrats!


----------



## peacebabe

Item numbers not working. Just post the URL 



Roie55 said:


> Hi - please authenticate - thank you
> ebay
> seller authenticbrandshopkasei
> item number: 122918749999





Roie55 said:


> Hi please authenticate - i have requested some more photos but not received any yet
> ebay Giant SH Orange City
> seller: japan_monoshare
> eBay item number: 292420651333


----------



## peacebabe

This Liliac Box looks fine, no red flag



CrazyPen said:


> Found a lilac box bag. Could you kindly help to Authenticate this. Still having dispute over my previous purple giant bag. Thank u gals. I am Abit concern with the front zipper that it is slightly offset. Perhaps a defect?


----------



## muchstuff

MAGJES said:


> You found a beauty!  i can see that it's authentic but feel free to wait for the official word.  Congrats!


+1!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## CrazyPen

MAGJES said:


> You found a beauty!  i can see that it's authentic but feel free to wait for the official word.  Congrats!


Thanks so much.. love it. Do u find the front zipper off?


----------



## CrazyPen

peacebabe said:


> This Liliac Box looks fine, no red flag


Thanks peacebabe. After a big scare with a fake. Good to know this is the real deal.


----------



## Jenn.54

Jenn.54 said:


> Hi Peacebabe, is this reply for my post
> Thank you so much for your helps, to look at this brown work bag


Hello Peacebabe,may I ask what year is this brown work balenciaga bag from?
Many thanks for your time to reply


----------



## Nachnad

ksuromax said:


> Looks fine to me



Thanks @ksuromax. Really appreciate it.. always a relieve to have it authenticate by tPF expert


----------



## ksuromax

Nachnad said:


> Thanks @ksuromax. Really appreciate it.. always a relieve to have it authenticate by tPF expert


My pleasure


----------



## Nachnad

cbarrus said:


> Authentic, in my opinion.



Fiuuhh... Thanks @cbarrus. This one actually worries me because only with few use the handle where it usually rub with the hardware already starting to wear off (color rubbing off). I think older bag usually turns greenish on this site. Maybe because lower quality of leather or colouring technique on recent models?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I'm not asking if this particular bag is authentic because there are not enough detailed pics, but my question is if you know if Balenciaga actually made a red in 2015, like in the pics, called *Red Ottone*? There are a few shops in Asia and Australia that are selling red bags like these.

https://sg.carousell.com/p/ba103-ba...le&ref_referrer=/pingfaninsg/&ref_sId=5104075


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I'm not asking if this particular bag is authentic because there are not enough detailed pics, but my question is if you know if Balenciaga actually made a red in 2015, like in the pics, called *Red Ottone*? There are a few shops in Asia and Australia that are selling red bags like these.
> 
> https://sg.carousell.com/p/ba103-balenciaga-giant-bag-red-ottone-112662185/?ref=profile&ref_referrer=/pingfaninsg/&ref_sId=5104075


could be made for particular market only?...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

cbarrus, ksuromax, aalinne

This is a link to the Australian website that sells the "Red Ottone" (well, "Red Brass" : ) among other Bals. I didn't want to post in the thread I started on the main forum since I don't know if they are authentic most probably not.
http://www.*******.com.au/designers/balenciaga.html

Another shop  in Germany called Kademo sells similar bags on their own website and on eBay. When I asked about their Red City, they said it was Coquelicot 2015 and actually gave me some numbers from the metal tag of one of their bags (BALENCIAGA PARIS N ° 01615 F115748 ). None from the back of the leather tag, though and no pics of these. Still, these bags look pretty similar to what I've seen in other similar "intenet stores":
https://www.kademo.de/?ActionCall=WebActionArticleSearch&BranchId=0&Params[SearchParam]=balenciaga&Params[SearchInDescription]=1


----------



## cbarrus

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> cbarrus, ksuromax, aalinne
> 
> This is a link to the Australian website that sells the "Red Ottone" (well, "Red Brass" : ) among other Bals. I didn't want to post in the thread I started on the main forum since I don't know if they are authentic most probably not.
> http://www.*******.com.au/designers/balenciaga.html
> 
> Another shop  in Germany called Kademo sells similar bags on their own website and on eBay. When I asked about their Red City, they said it was Coquelicot 2015 and actually gave me some numbers from the metal tag of one of their bags (BALENCIAGA PARIS N ° 01615 F115748 ). None from the back of the leather tag, though and no pics of these. Still, these bags look pretty similar to what I've seen in other similar "intenet stores":
> https://www.kademo.de/?ActionCall=WebActionArticleSearch&BranchId=0&Params[SearchParam]=balenciaga&Params[SearchInDescription]=1


As I said in your other thread, I highly doubt that these are authentic bags for the reasons that I stated. If you can get more pictures from any of these sites, we could maybe make a definitive decision. No pictures equals no sale in my book, authentic or not.


----------



## shoesgal

Hey, i was hoping i can have someone set my mind at piece. Does this look real?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

cbarrus said:


> As I said in your other thread, I highly doubt that these are authentic bags for the reasons that I stated. If you can get more pictures from any of these sites, we could maybe make a definitive decision. No pictures equals no sale in my book, authentic or not.


I know, thank you cbarrus, I just wanted to let authenticators see these links in case you haven't already. These particular types of Bals and colours seem to have popped up in a lot of places since about half a year (?) back. I don't remember seeing them before.


----------



## cbarrus

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I know, thank you cbarrus, I just wanted to let authenticators see these links in case you haven't already. These particular types of Bals and colours seem to have popped up in a lot of places since about half a year (?) back. I don't remember seeing them before.



I understand. However, at this point I only have a hunch, and buyers have to use some common sense when shopping on these sites. If no detailed pictures are available, then it is highly likely that the bags are not authentic.


----------



## ksuromax

cbarrus said:


> I understand. However, at this point I only have a hunch, and buyers have to use some common sense when shopping on these sites. If no detailed pictures are available, then it is highly likely that the bags are not authentic.


Or, highly possible that ones listed are not the ones shipped, thus, in order to avoid "not as described" cases they do not provide any additional details


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> cbarrus, ksuromax, aalinne
> 
> This is a link to the Australian website that sells the "Red Ottone" (well, "Red Brass" : ) among other Bals. I didn't want to post in the thread I started on the main forum since I don't know if they are authentic most probably not.
> http://www.*******.com.au/designers/balenciaga.html
> 
> Another shop  in Germany called Kademo sells similar bags on their own website and on eBay. When I asked about their Red City, they said it was Coquelicot 2015 and actually gave me some numbers from the metal tag of one of their bags (BALENCIAGA PARIS N ° 01615 F115748 ). None from the back of the leather tag, though and no pics of these. Still, these bags look pretty similar to what I've seen in other similar "intenet stores":
> https://www.kademo.de/?ActionCall=WebActionArticleSearch&BranchId=0&Params[SearchParam]=balenciaga&Params[SearchInDescription]=1


First that cries odd on ******* site - right under the description it says "difference in colour due to monitors settings", "variation in measurements 1-2 cm due to workmanship"... excuse me???? What variations are we talking about?? Never seen anything like this on Matches, NAP or NM.... just mho


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## MAGJES

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I'm not asking if this particular bag is authentic because there are not enough detailed pics, but my question is if you know if Balenciaga actually made a red in 2015, like in the pics, called *Red Ottone*? There are a few shops in Asia and Australia that are selling red bags like these.
> 
> https://sg.carousell.com/p/ba103-balenciaga-giant-bag-red-ottone-112662185/?ref=profile&ref_referrer=/pingfaninsg/&ref_sId=5104075


Notice that the strap is not shown so you cannot get a good look at the bale.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

MAGJES said:


> Notice that the strap is not shown so you cannot get a good look at the bale.


Thank you, MAGJES, yes, there are a lot of weird things with all of these shops and bags although the price is very high for fakes, which for some reason always makes me think that "it can't possibly be a fake at that price?!". And like ksuromax said Bal  sometimes apparently  have had different colours/names of colours for different markets. And in my long-winding quest for a spanking new/as new deep red City I'm much like Fox Mulder on the X-Files: I WANT TO BELIEVE! 

Thank you all


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you, MAGJES, yes, there are a lot of weird things with all of these shops and bags although the price is very high for fakes, which for some reason always makes me think that "it can't possibly be a fake at that price?!". And like ksuromax said Bal  sometimes apparently  have had different colours/names of colours for different markets. And in my long-winding quest for a spanking new/as new deep red City I'm much like Fox Mulder on the X-Files: I WANT TO BELIEVE!
> 
> Thank you all


If you notice he's a zero feedback person. He also has a few other Bals, all with colour names that are unfamiliar. There's another site called belbagio that lists three different ottone colours, black, red and burgundy. I find it hard to believe, if these were legit bags, that we wouldn't have heard of the colours somewhere...the leathers all look very shiny as well. 
https://belbagio.com/products/giant-12-city-red


----------



## cbarrus

muchstuff said:


> If you notice he's a zero feedback person. He also has a few other Bals, all with colour names that are unfamiliar. There's another site called belbagio that lists three different ottone colours, black, red and burgundy. I find it hard to believe, if these were legit bags, that we wouldn't have heard of the colours somewhere...the leathers all look very shiny as well.
> https://belbagio.com/products/giant-12-city-red



This is the site I mentioned, although not by name, which is supposedly in New York. They also have a bag that they list as a giant 12 but the bag is obviously regular brass hardware.  Unfortunately, sites like this are not new and have been around for a long time. Listing their bags at close to retail is part of the strategy to make people believe they are getting the real deal at a discount. I could go on and on, but these are my last thoughts on these bags 

https://belbagio.com/collections/balenciaga/products/copy-of-giant-12-city-red-ottone


----------



## b_illy

ksuromax said:


> Agree with @cbarrus - looks good to me, too


Thanks for your input! So grateful for this thread


----------



## ngochatran

Hi all, 
Pls, kindly help me to authenticate this Balenciaga city bag as following.
The one who repurchased this bag from me has some below queries:

1. The leather tag inside should be sewn with a black thread (upper) and tightly stick to the inside cloth part (No for this bag) (pic no.1)
2. The code on the rear side of leather tag is on the top of the tag instead of being in the middle as the other bags (pic no.2)
3. The nail on the handle is quite different to her other Balen bag (pic no.3)

I myself believe that there are many types of Balenciage city bags from time to time. And maybe mine is the old aged one. Actually, I also received it from the other people, I didnt buy it directly so far. 
Kindly help me out of authenticating this or you guys may teach me how to recognize the authentic ones.
Thanks a lot in advance.

Ha TRAN


----------



## peacebabe

This bag is non authentic



ngochatran said:


> Hi all,
> Pls, kindly help me to authenticate this Balenciaga city bag as following.
> The one who repurchased this bag from me has some below queries:
> 
> 1. The leather tag inside should be sewn with a black thread (upper) and tightly stick to the inside cloth part (No for this bag) (pic no.1)
> 2. The code on the rear side of leather tag is on the top of the tag instead of being in the middle as the other bags (pic no.2)
> 3. The nail on the handle is quite different to her other Balen bag (pic no.3)
> 
> I myself believe that there are many types of Balenciage city bags from time to time. And maybe mine is the old aged one. Actually, I also received it from the other people, I didnt buy it directly so far.
> Kindly help me out of authenticating this or you guys may teach me how to recognize the authentic ones.
> Thanks a lot in advance.
> 
> Ha TRAN


----------



## peacebabe

POst again when ALL required photos are available 



Roie55 said:


> hi - please authenticate if possible (i have asked for more photos as needed) - thank you
> ebay link CITY : https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTIC-pre-loved-BALENCIAGA-CITY-leather-bag/142670068271?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> seller: talialeora2909
> item number: 142670068271


----------



## ngochatran

peacebabe said:


> This bag is non authentic


Can you pls tell me a little bit more detail on how this bag is non authentic?
For eg: the code is wrong,...???
The one who sold it to me is a very prestige in our private community. She also told me that this one is a limited edition too. Am new with Balenciaga so I am looking for further advice & guidance.
You see the hardware nails are all leather covered, and all leather strims are saw-tooth shaped. 


Thanks a ton,


----------



## ksuromax

ngochatran said:


> Can you pls tell me a little bit more detail on how this bag is non authentic?
> For eg: the code is wrong,...???
> The one who sold it to me is a very prestige in our private community. She also told me that this one is a limited edition too. Am new with Balenciaga so I am looking for further advice & guidance.
> You see the hardware nails are all leather covered, and all leather strims are saw-tooth shaped.
> 
> 
> Thanks a ton,


all what you highlighted is wrong for a real Balenciaga, all these details tell it's a fake 
i hope you can get your money back


----------



## hasana

Hi! It's been a while since since I bought a bag on eBay, was hoping someone could help me authenticate this one?

Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA Suede City bag 2010 Seigle, very rare! Good clean condition
Item Number: 263459160170
Seller ID: tailortrash
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Any help would be appreciated! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## ngochatran

ksuromax said:


> all what you highlighted is wrong for a real Balenciaga, all these details tell it's a fake
> i hope you can get your money back


Thank you for your feedback. 
 But I dont want to judge anyone elso wrong. So I am still want to ask if their is any type this city bag has the same nail, code and thread sewn like this one? 
Thanks a bunch in advance all.


----------



## ksuromax

ngochatran said:


> Thank you for your feedback.
> But I dont want to judge anyone elso wrong. So I am still want to ask if their is any type this city bag has the same nail, code and thread sewn like this one?
> Thanks a bunch in advance all.


there were Balenciaga bags which looked like this style, they were called Brogues  but yours is definitely only a knock-off and not a real Balenciaga Brogues


----------



## ngochatran

Thanks alot for your advise. I did ask alot of other people and there are comments said that the nail maybe changed to the other ones if this bag was sent to spa/ fixed before selling to me. Because, most of other details show that this bag is authentic. 
Anyway, thanks a bunch. :>*


ksuromax said:


> there were Balenciaga bags which looked like this style, they were called Brogues  but yours is definitely only a knock-off and not a real Balenciaga Brogues


----------



## lisaagustine

Hi! Can you help me authenticate this balen bag please?
Item name : Balenciaga metallic edge city bag
Item number : 202204315890
Seller ID:  truonta
LINK: 
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...315890?hash=item2f145100f2:g:4aoAAOSwNmVaatgT

Thankyou soo much


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Fels

Hi please help to authentic this bag 

Item name: Balenciaga city GHW beige color
Serial number: 1730849678497717
Seller : private

This is my first balenciaga i have no idea if its authentic or not. I found in Instagram and it comes with bag n strap only.

Any help would be appreciated. Thank youuu so much


----------



## LostInBal

Fels said:


> Hi please help to authentic this bag
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga city GHW beige color
> Serial number: 1730849678497717
> Seller : private
> 
> This is my first balenciaga i have no idea if its authentic or not. I found in Instagram and it comes with bag n strap only.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thank youuu so much


Authentic to me 2008 Sahara City giant gold hardware!


----------



## Fels

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic to me 2008 Sahara City giant gold hardware!




Yayy glad to know that. Thank you @aalinne_72  
One more thing,  would this bag be lamb or goat? I'm just curious ×)


----------



## peacebabe

Lamb 



Fels said:


> Yayy glad to know that. Thank you @aalinne_72
> One more thing,  would this bag be lamb or goat? I'm just curious ×)


----------



## peacebabe

Just want to say that all the details showed that the bag is non authentic. You posted the comparison photos and those are really good one for you to tell the difference. I do hope you can get your money back



ngochatran said:


> Thanks alot for your advise. I did ask alot of other people and there are comments said that the nail maybe changed to the other ones if this bag was sent to spa/ fixed before selling to me. Because, most of other details show that this bag is authentic.
> Anyway, thanks a bunch. :>*


----------



## Fels

peacebabe said:


> Lamb



Well noted with thanks @peacebabe


----------



## sanas

Hello! Please authenticate this bag. I bought it already but haven't received it yet. All photos are in the listing. Thank you!! Seller is flying_chops

Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-M...orgeous-Bag-/263464725188?txnId=2164635773016


----------



## LostInBal

sanas said:


> Hello! Please authenticate this bag. I bought it already but haven't received it yet. All photos are in the listing. Thank you!! Seller is flying_chops
> 
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-M...orgeous-Bag-/263464725188?txnId=2164635773016


My guess is (very faded though) 04 Rose City regular hardware chèvre leather! 
Looks to me because if I’m not wrong, I can distinguish the “_” between “Balenciaga Paris” and letter “B” on interior silver tag as which it means that belongs from 04 F/W season collection.
Let’s see what our authenticators think about it


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> My guess is (very faded though) 04 Rose City regular hardware
> Looks to me because if I’m not wrong, I can distinguish the “_” between “Balenciaga Paris” and letter “B” on interior silver tag as that means it belongs from 04 F/W season collection.
> Let’s see what our authenticators think about it


That's what I saw too.


----------



## peacebabe

Sorry forgot to quote u.

Yes, looks fine. No red flag


----------



## Festina85

Hi there, this is my 1st post but i really need help with authenticating this pink Balenciaga bag. Any help would be greatly appreciated thank you for your time.


----------



## sanas

peacebabe said:


> Sorry forgot to quote u.
> 
> Yes, looks fine. No red flag


Hi Thanks. Do you think this was misrepresented as a 2011 bag? But is authentic?


----------



## Festina85

Hi there, could someone please help me authenticate this bag please as I'm not sure. Thank you in advance for your help, Its greatly appreciated.

Item Name: Balenciaga Giant City
Color: Pink/Rose


----------



## cbarrus

hasana said:


> Hi! It's been a while since since I bought a bag on eBay, was hoping someone could help me authenticate this one?
> 
> Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA Suede City bag 2010 Seigle, very rare! Good clean condition
> Item Number: 263459160170
> Seller ID: tailortrash
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-Suede-City-bag-2010-Seigle-very-rare-Good-clean-condition/263459160170?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> Any help would be appreciated! Thanks in advance!!



Authentic.


----------



## cbarrus

Festina85 said:


> Hi there, could someone please help me authenticate this bag please as I'm not sure. Thank you in advance for your help, Its greatly appreciated.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Giant City
> Color: Pink/Rose
> View attachment 3952343
> 
> View attachment 3952344
> 
> View attachment 3952345
> 
> View attachment 3952346
> 
> View attachment 3952347
> 
> View attachment 3952348



This is not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## cbarrus

lisaagustine said:


> Hi! Can you help me authenticate this balen bag please?
> Item name : Balenciaga metallic edge city bag
> Item number : 202204315890
> Seller ID:  truonta
> LINK:
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...315890?hash=item2f145100f2:g:4aoAAOSwNmVaatgT
> 
> Thankyou soo much



This is not authentic, in my opinion - sorry.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Hi folks! Sorry to bug you but really appreciate any help you can give me re: authenticity 

Identified by seller as a Classic First
Cannot post listing (on a local FB)

Photos:


----------



## A1aGypsy

Further pics:


----------



## cbarrus

A1aGypsy said:


> Further pics:



Authentic.


----------



## sanas

peacebabe said:


> Sorry forgot to quote u.
> 
> Yes, looks fine. No red flag



Also can you please confirm that this message was for me? Lol I haven't paid the seller yet but she accepted my best offer. I wanted to get input from authenticators here before I pay for it. Thank you again!

Hello! Please authenticate this bag. I bought it already but haven't received it yet. All photos are in the listing. Thank you!! Seller is flying_chops

Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Motorcycle-City-Bag-Lambskin-Grenadine-Luxe-Gorgeous-Bag-/263464725188?txnId=2164635773016


----------



## A1aGypsy

cbarrus said:


> Authentic.



Thank you!!!


----------



## A1aGypsy

The size is described as bigger than the mini. Is this the 13 inch one?


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, sorry, this message is not for you. 



sanas said:


> Hi Thanks. Do you think this was misrepresented as a 2011 bag? But is authentic?


----------



## peacebabe

Photos needed for authentication are not available in the listing.

Click on my undersigned link to see all photos required



sanas said:


> Also can you please confirm that this message was for me? Lol I haven't paid the seller yet but she accepted my best offer. I wanted to get input from authenticators here before I pay for it. Thank you again!
> 
> Hello! Please authenticate this bag. I bought it already but haven't received it yet. All photos are in the listing. Thank you!! Seller is flying_chops
> 
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Motorcycle-City-Bag-Lambskin-Grenadine-Luxe-Gorgeous-Bag-/263464725188?txnId=2164635773016


----------



## cbarrus

A1aGypsy said:


> The size is described as bigger than the mini. Is this the 13 inch one?



This is a now discontinued First - not a City. I don't remember the exact measurements, but you should be able to search for these or ask the seller. This bag is from 2010. It is bigger than the mini City, however.


----------



## A1aGypsy

cbarrus said:


> This is a now discontinued First - not a City. I don't remember the exact measurements, but you should be able to search for these or ask the seller. This bag is from 2010. It is bigger than the mini City, however.


Thank you for being so patient and kind.  I cringed after I posted that lol. I have asked and been googling. Thanks again!


----------



## cbarrus

A1aGypsy said:


> Thank you for being so patient and kind.  I cringed after I posted that lol. I have asked and been googling. Thanks again!



Your welcome.  No need to cringe - this is how we learn   I appreciate you posting all the pictures we need to authenticate. Makes this a lot easier.


----------



## sanas

peacebabe said:


> Photos needed for authentication are not available in the listing.
> 
> Click on my undersigned link to see all photos required


Sorry about that. Here are some additional photos I requested from the seller and the link to the listing is https://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-M...orgeous-Bag-/263464725188?txnId=2164635773016


----------



## sanas

sanas said:


> View attachment 3952546
> 
> Sorry about that. Here are some additional photos I requested from the seller and the link to the listing is https://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-M...orgeous-Bag-/263464725188?txnId=2164635773016
> View attachment 3952532
> View attachment 3952533
> View attachment 3952534


 A few more:


----------



## A1aGypsy

cbarrus said:


> Your welcome.  No need to cringe - this is how we learn   I appreciate you posting all the pictures we need to authenticate. Makes this a lot easier.



I was so proud I knew what photos to ask for! Lol. I did ask and google ahead of time but man. People do not seem to be able to measure things! Thanks again


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Lauren0404

Hello, I just purchased this Bal City from Vitkac, a department store in Poland. Just want a second opinion for my own piece of mind. Please let me know if you require additional photos. Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Balenciaga Calfskin City Shoulder Bag
Link: https://www.vitkac.com/us/p/city-shoulder-bag-balenciaga-bag-40538


----------



## BagGirl129

Hiya! Thanks in advance for your help on this one
Item name: 
*Balenciaga Pompon Bag Pink *
Item number: 263430715401
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Pompon-Bag-Pink/263430715401
Additional photo:


----------



## cbarrus

Lauren0404 said:


> Hello, I just purchased this Bal City from Vitkac, a department store in Poland. Just want a second opinion for my own piece of mind. Please let me know if you require additional photos. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Calfskin City Shoulder Bag
> Link: https://www.vitkac.com/us/p/city-shoulder-bag-balenciaga-bag-40538



Authentic


----------



## cbarrus

BagGirl129 said:


> Hiya! Thanks in advance for your help on this one
> Item name:
> *Balenciaga Pompon Bag Pink *
> Item number: 263430715401
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Pompon-Bag-Pink/263430715401
> Additional photo:



This is authentic, in my opinion.


----------



## Lauren0404

cbarrus said:


> Authentic



Thanks, friend!


----------



## HelloTerrestrial

Hello,
My friend found a Balenciaga clutch in a thrift store. She wants to sell it on eBay but I question its authenticity. I've been unable to find the style via various Google searches, the leather feels cheap and the tag looks suspect.
Would anyone be able to help me verify that the bag is not authentic? My friend is sure the bag is authentic!
I've attached photos of the bag. I forgot to take a picture of the back of the zipper head. The back of the zipper head is marked with a "B" and the back of the zipper pull says "Balenciaga."
Thanks for your time and expertise!


----------



## cbarrus

HelloTerrestrial said:


> Hello,
> My friend found a Balenciaga clutch in a thrift store. She wants to sell it on eBay but I question its authenticity. I've been unable to find the style via various Google searches, the leather feels cheap and the tag looks suspect.
> Would anyone be able to help me verify that the bag is not authentic? My friend is sure the bag is authentic!
> I've attached photos of the bag. I forgot to take a picture of the back of the zipper head. The back of the zipper head is marked with a "B" and the back of the zipper pull says "Balenciaga."
> Thanks for your time and expertise!



Although not one that we usually see here on the forum, I believe this is authentic. I was able to find a few by searching for the style number, and it should be a document holder from the men's line. What are the dimensions?


----------



## MAGJES

It's been a long time since I've browsed on ebay for a Bal but felt the urge tonight!

Isn't something off with this one?     It caught my attention at first because I couldn't remember any lighter grey other than galet or argent that would have GGH 21 hardware (this is neither of those).  Then I looked closer......at the tag. Maybe it's just that the angle is wrong but I see something I do not like.....
Item:
*Balenciaga Giant 21 Work Bag Gris Grey Leather Gold Hardware Large Satchel*
Seller:  celebrityowned
Item #: 292424296672
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...arge-Satchel/292424296672?hash=item4415d8a8e0


----------



## HelloTerrestrial

Hi Cbarrus,
Thank you so much for your time and expertise! My friend and I appreciate your generosity.
The dimensions are 13" (w) x 10" (h) x 1.5" (d).
I never thought to check the men's line. And I didn't realize the number on the back of the label was the style number. Will do some research based on your info.
Happy New Year!






cbarrus said:


> Although not one that we usually see here on the forum, I believe this is authentic. I was able to find a few by searching for the style number, and it should be a document holder from the men's line. What are the dimensions?


----------



## cbarrus

HelloTerrestrial said:


> Hi Cbarrus,
> Thank you so much for your time and expertise! My friend and I appreciate your generosity.
> The dimensions are 13" (w) x 10" (h) x 1.5" (d).
> I never thought to check the men's line. And I didn't realize the number on the back of the label was the style number. Will do some research based on your info.
> Happy New Year!



You're welcome  Those are the correct dimensions for the document holder, so I do believe this is authentic.


----------



## cbarrus

MAGJES said:


> It's been a long time since I've browsed on ebay for a Bal but felt the urge tonight!
> 
> Isn't something off with this one?     It caught my attention at first because I couldn't remember any lighter grey other than galet or argent that would have GGH 21 hardware (this is neither of those).  Then I looked closer......at the tag. Maybe it's just that the angle is wrong but I see something I do not like.....
> Item:
> *Balenciaga Giant 21 Work Bag Gris Grey Leather Gold Hardware Large Satchel*
> Seller:  celebrityowned
> Item #: 292424296672
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...arge-Satchel/292424296672?hash=item4415d8a8e0



It has the style number for a regular hardware weekender but obviously has giant hardware. And, the font on the tag is wrong. It's a shame these power sellers are not more careful with their listings


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, still missing photos of bale & rivet. If you had click on my undersigned, you would have known what are needed. But i dun see any red flag on those you have posted



sanas said:


> View attachment 3952557
> 
> A few more:


----------



## maerebebes

Hi, please help me to authenticate. Buying this to a friend. Thanks in advance! ❤️


----------



## muchstuff

maerebebes said:


> Hi, please help me to authenticate. Buying this to a friend. Thanks in advance! ❤️


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## maerebebes

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Thanks!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

maerebebes said:


> Hi, please help me to authenticate. Buying this to a friend. Thanks in advance! ❤️


Fake! 
Please, avoid


----------



## maerebebes

ksuromax said:


> Fake!
> Please, avoid


Yes, Thanks


----------



## schmetterling44

So grateful for your help with this.

Item Name:  *Orig. Balenciaga Motorcycle bag Tasche Leder lila rose gold*
Item Number: 
282811844680
Seller ID: iptesam
Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Orig-Balenc...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Thank you in advance


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, photos required for authentication are not shown in the listing. However, it doesn't look authentic too



schmetterling44 said:


> So grateful for your help with this.
> 
> Item Name:  *Orig. Balenciaga Motorcycle bag Tasche Leder lila rose gold*
> Item Number:
> 282811844680
> Seller ID: iptesam
> Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Orig-Balenciaga-Motorcycle-bag-Tasche-Leder-lila-rose-gold/282811844680?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Thank you in advance


----------



## HelloTerrestrial

Thank you again!
Have a great weekend!



QUOTE="cbarrus, post: 32011821, member: 22311"]You're welcome  Those are the correct dimensions for the document holder, so I do believe this is authentic.[/QUOTE]


----------



## magdalinka

Hi Ladies,
I am BV girl but have been eyeing over this bright red hip bag.

Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA S/S 2013 Shoulder Bag Arena Red Leather Classic Hip
Item#: 232629412771
Seller ID: acwhite79
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...Arena-Red-Leather-Classic-City-/232629412771?

Comments: I have contacted the seller for additional info but have not heard back, so hopefully the pictures will be enough. 

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Miss_Anomic

Hi. I'm new to the purse forum and I joined because I need your expertise in authenticating a handbag I purchased online. The pics from the website was not the same handbag delivered to me (the leather tag codes and card labels did not match) I would really appreciate your help.
P.s. The compact mirror was in a plastic wrapper placed inside the side pocket
Item: giant 12 gold city Agneu black
Seller: **********
This is what was on the website:


----------



## Miss_Anomic

And this is what I received :


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, can you post a link of your purchase. Though the front & back of your tag are not sharp & clear enough, i do think the bag is non authentic. The paper tags also doesn't tally with the bag. 

Post a sharper & clearer photos of the front & back of tag again, making sure they are straight view & ALL letters & number clearly visible, if you need more confirmation



Miss_Anomic said:


> And this is what I received :


----------



## ksuromax

magdalinka said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am BV girl but have been eyeing over this bright red hip bag.
> 
> Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA S/S 2013 Shoulder Bag Arena Red Leather Classic Hip
> Item#: 232629412771
> Seller ID: acwhite79
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...Arena-Red-Leather-Classic-City-/232629412771?
> 
> Comments: I have contacted the seller for additional info but have not heard back, so hopefully the pictures will be enough.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!


it looks good to me, seems you've found a Hamilton chevre leather piece, it was made for a short time only and has matte soft gold hw, nice score


----------



## Festina85

cbarrus said:


> This is not authentic, sorry.


Thanks sooo much for your time and I really appreciate you taking time to help me. 
I think these last 2 pics almost had me because it was explained to me that the bag was old and pretty much faded. Could you please take a look at these pics?


----------



## magdalinka

ksuromax said:


> it looks good to me, seems you've found a Hamilton chevre leather piece, it was made for a short time only and has matte soft gold hw, nice score


Thank you so much Ksuromax! As always your help and insight is greatly appreciated. My collection was missing a red bag


----------



## ksuromax

magdalinka said:


> Thank you so much Ksuromax! As always your help and insight is greatly appreciated. My collection was missing a red bag


my pleasure


----------



## SilviaMaria

Hey, Do you know is this One is auchentic?


----------



## LostInBal

SilviaMaria said:


> Hey, Do you know is this One is auchentic?


Fake, sorry.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## LostInBal

Festina85 said:


> Thanks sooo much for your time and I really appreciate you taking time to help me.
> I think these last 2 pics almost had me because it was explained to me that the bag was old and pretty much faded. Could you please take a look at these pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954594
> View attachment 3954595


This is counterfeit, sorry.


----------



## Jennifv

Please help me authenticate this bag


----------



## Jennifv

Oops - I forgot the zipper pic 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thanks for the help!


----------



## SilviaMaria

aalinne_72 said:


> Fake, sorry.


Thanks for the help


----------



## chanel4evernever

Hello!
Could I please get help authenticating this pre-loved Work bag? Thank you so much! 

Item name: *Black Lambskin Leather Work Bag*
Item number:  *184988*
Site Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/designers/balenciaga-black-lambskin-leather-work-bag-94558.html
Seller: Yoogi's Closet


----------



## dolali

Hello! I will appreciate if you can help me authenticate these bags! (I have two so hope it is ok to post both!)

Item Name: Balenciaga Day Bag / handbag Coral / Orange Color
Item Number: 273047158417
Seller ID: yasukmiur_0 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Orange Day Hobo Bag Silver Giant 21 Hardware
Item Number: 232636529939
Seller ID: vicsgoodies 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Thank you!!!


----------



## LostInBal

chanel4evernever said:


> Hello!
> Could I please get help authenticating this pre-loved Work bag? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item name: *Black Lambskin Leather Work Bag*
> Item number:  *184988*
> Site Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/designers/balenciaga-black-lambskin-leather-work-bag-94558.html
> Seller: Yoogi's Closet


Authentic 2006 pre Spring black Work regular hardware


----------



## chanel4evernever

Thank you so much!!


----------



## chanel4evernever

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic 2006 pre Spring black Work regular hardware


Thank you so much!!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine, no red flag 



Jennifv said:


> Oops - I forgot the zipper pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3955218
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help!


----------



## peacebabe

Both look fine. No red flag



dolali said:


> Hello! I will appreciate if you can help me authenticate these bags! (I have two so hope it is ok to post both!)
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Day Bag / handbag Coral / Orange Color
> Item Number: 273047158417
> Seller ID: yasukmiur_0
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Day-Bag-handbag-Coral-Orange-Color/273047158417?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Orange Day Hobo Bag Silver Giant 21 Hardware
> Item Number: 232636529939
> Seller ID: vicsgoodies
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-Orange-Day-Hobo-Bag-Silver-Giant-21-Hardware/232636529939?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you!!!


----------



## Jennifv

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine, no red flag



Thank you so much!


----------



## Zilenka

Hello!
Could I please get help authenticating this Balenciaga Bag?
I think it’s old model, 2005-2010. 
Sorry for quality it’s not my photo


----------



## dolali

peacebabe said:


> Both look fine. No red flag



thank you so much peacebabe! I appreciate all you do for us on this forum!


----------



## ksuromax

Zilenka said:


> Hello!
> Could I please get help authenticating this Balenciaga Bag?
> I think it’s old model, 2005-2010.
> Sorry for quality it’s not my photo


Hi, these pictures are not enough, please, request a good close up shot of the bale and rivets, and preferably better quality shots of the leather tag facing camera straight and not rotated


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## emlykate

Hello all, interested in buying this preloved bag. It would be my first Balenciaga, and I need help with authenticating. Thanks!
Balenciaga City Giant 21 with RG hardware.


----------



## cbarrus

emlykate said:


> Hello all, interested in buying this preloved bag. It would be my first Balenciaga, and I need help with authenticating. Thanks!
> Balenciaga City Giant 21 with RG hardware.



Authentic, in my opinion.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, though most photos for authentication are not posted, i don't think the bag is authentic as the overall combination just doesn't tally with authentic ones.



Zilenka said:


> Hello!
> Could I please get help authenticating this Balenciaga Bag?
> I think it’s old model, 2005-2010.
> Sorry for quality it’s not my photo


----------



## Miss_Anomic

peacebabe said:


> Hello, can you post a link of your purchase. Though the front & back of your tag are not sharp & clear enough, i do think the bag is non authentic. The paper tags also doesn't tally with the bag.
> 
> Post a sharper & clearer photos of the front & back of tag again, making sure they are straight view & ALL letters & number clearly visible, if you need more confirmation


Thanks for your help peacebabe! I think I don't need any more confirmation. The leather stamp is faint as it is, and does not tally with the paper tag like u said. I will be returning the item.


----------



## SilviaMaria




----------



## lisaagustine

thanks soo much,
Can you also help me to authenticate this bag
Item name: balenciaga city bag metallic edge silver
item no: 
253399232867
seller : hydrange
link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Balenci...232867?hash=item3affc57163:g:I6cAAOSwhfdacX14
hoping to get lucky this time


----------



## cbarrus

lisaagustine said:


> thanks soo much,
> Can you also help me to authenticate this bag
> Item name: balenciaga city bag metallic edge silver
> item no:
> 253399232867
> seller : hydrange
> link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Balenci...232867?hash=item3affc57163:g:I6cAAOSwhfdacX14
> hoping to get lucky this time


There are not enough pictures here to determine. Please ask the seller for the pictures we need to see which are listed in the first post of this thread. However what I am seeing does not make me hopeful for this bag. Maybe all the pictures will tell a different story.


----------



## cbarrus

Roie55 said:


> Other listings i posted never replied with more photos - so have passed on them, tells us a lot about the bags doesnt it.
> please authenticate for me please - this sorbet doesnt have good shot of the metal plate but are the rest of the photos enough?
> Bal Sorbet City
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MUST-SEE-AUTHENTIC-BALENCIAGA-SORBET-PINK-CITY-BAG/173005106037?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> seller : dailydealz2011
> item number: 173005106037
> -------------
> Bal Dark blue (city?)
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Gorgeous-BALENCIAGA-dark-blue-navy-bag-pre-loved/263181859892?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> seller: euroxsclothing
> item number: 263181859892
> many thanks



The first one does not have all the pictures we need to see. The metal plate does need to be clear and we need a rivet and a bale.

The second one is not authentic.


----------



## iloveburzetta

Hi Ladies, 

Can anyone take a look of this purse I am looking into in VC? Thank you!

Seller: Marina
Item Number: 1157482123
Balenciaga city Black 
Link:
https://www.vestiairecollective.it/...mano-balenciaga-city-nero-pelle-5190112.shtml

Many Thanks


----------



## peacebabe

Click on my undersigned link to see all photos needed for authentication




iloveburzetta said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can anyone take a look of this purse I am looking into in VC? Thank you!
> 
> Seller: Marina
> Item Number: 1157482123
> Balenciaga city Black
> Link:
> https://www.vestiairecollective.it/...mano-balenciaga-city-nero-pelle-5190112.shtml
> 
> Many Thanks


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No ed flag



Roie55 said:


> re:
> Bal Sorbet City
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MUST-SEE-AUTHENTIC-BALENCIAGA-SORBET-PINK-CITY-BAG/173005106037?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> seller : dailydealz2011
> item number: 173005106037
> extra pics here
> View attachment 3957851
> View attachment 3957852
> View attachment 3957853


----------



## ksuromax

iloveburzetta said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can anyone take a look of this purse I am looking into in VC? Thank you!
> 
> Seller: Marina
> Item Number: 1157482123
> Balenciaga city Black
> Link:
> https://www.vestiairecollective.it/...mano-balenciaga-city-nero-pelle-5190112.shtml
> 
> Many Thanks


i don't say anything is alarming but but for accurate authentication we need to see the silver plate clearly, where all numbers and letters are visible without any part missing/covered, and also need a good close up of the bale, please.


----------



## carollovescesc

Hi huns! would anyone be able to authenticate this Metallic Edge Balenciaga please.. the seller said there's no metal plate as metal plates are used on older models..


----------



## ksuromax

carollovescesc said:


> Hi huns! would anyone be able to authenticate this Metallic Edge Balenciaga please.. the seller said there's no metal plate as metal plates are used on older models..


nothing screams fake, and tag is consistent for the year, but need to see the zipper head, bale and rivets, as well as full bag shot, please


----------



## carollovescesc

ksuromax said:


> nothing screams fake, and tag is consistent for the year, but need to see the zipper head, bale and rivets, as well as full bag shot, please



Thank you sooo much! Will try to get the photos soon!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## iloveburzetta

peacebabe said:


> Click on my undersigned link to see all photos needed for authentication.





ksuromax said:


> i don't say anything is alarming but but for accurate authentication we need to see the silver plate clearly, where all numbers and letters are visible without any part missing/covered, and also need a good close up of the bale, please.



Thank you very much. ☺️


----------



## Linds7

Hi! Would anyone be able to authenticate this Balenciaga Metallic Edge City Bag on Tradesy? 
Seller: ready-set-wear
Item Number: 22787965
Link: http://trsy.co/22787965


----------



## an.clark

Hi, I would be glad if someone authenticate this beauty
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-LIMITE...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## cybunny

Hi there, would anyone be able to authenticate this Metallic Edge Classic City please:

I have 2 concerns, mainly:
1. No "Lampo" on underside of zipper
2. This bag came with the long strap instead of the mid-length strap that I thought all Classic city's came with. Would someone be able to enlighten me here?


----------



## ksuromax

cybunny said:


> Hi there, would anyone be able to authenticate this Metallic Edge Classic City please:
> 
> I have 2 concerns, mainly:
> 1. No "Lampo" on underside of zipper
> 2. This bag came with the long strap instead of the mid-length strap that I thought all Classic city's came with. Would someone be able to enlighten me here?
> 
> View attachment 3959062
> View attachment 3959063
> View attachment 3959064
> View attachment 3959065
> View attachment 3959067
> View attachment 3959068
> View attachment 3959069
> View attachment 3959070


Looks good to me. 
Lampo is no longer used by Bal
in 2018 the strap has become longer


----------



## ksuromax

Linds7 said:


> Hi! Would anyone be able to authenticate this Balenciaga Metallic Edge City Bag on Tradesy?
> Seller: ready-set-wear
> Item Number: 22787965
> Link: http://trsy.co/22787965


I see some inconsistency which i don't like, the lot is sold, did you purchase it?? 
If yes, please post more pics when you receive it, we will need good, sharp close up shots of the leather tag, back and front. 
Hope, there's a return option just in case?...


----------



## Linds7

Oh no! I did purchase it so I will post more pictures when it arrives. Could you say specifically what concerns you? I ordered through Tradesy so they guarantee that if the item is not authentic they will refund you. Thank goodness!


----------



## Linds7

ksuromax said:


> I see some inconsistency which i don't like, the lot is sold, did you purchase it??
> If yes, please post more pics when you receive it, we will need good, sharp close up shots of the leather tag, back and front.
> Hope, there's a return option just in case?...



Oh no! I did purchase it so I will post more pictures when it arrives. Could you say specifically what concerns you? I ordered through Tradesy so they guarantee that if the item is not authentic they will refund you. Thank goodness!


----------



## ksuromax

Linds7 said:


> Oh no! I did purchase it so I will post more pictures when it arrives. Could you say specifically what concerns you? I ordered through Tradesy so they guarantee that if the item is not authentic they will refund you. Thank goodness!


the code on the tag stands for another City model, not ME, but it could be the case if Seller has more than one bags for sale and just messed up the pics. Please take good shots of the tag once you receive it and re-post again, someone will be around to help you


----------



## cbarrus

an.clark said:


> Hi, I would be glad if someone authenticate this beauty
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-LIMITED-EDITION-Authentic-Balenciaga-Highlight-City-Bag/162728824056?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649



This is authentic, in my opinion.


----------



## cbarrus

Roie55 said:


> hi - I have 4 i want authenticated, hope these are good.
> Brown Part Time - has all needed pictures
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-BALENCIAGA-The-Part-Time-2Way-Hand-Bag-168028-Shoulder-Leather-Brown-46381/162845403775?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> seller: steven-japan2525
> item number: 162845403775



Authentic, in my opinion.


----------



## cbarrus

Roie55 said:


> GGH Brown Part Time - have asked for zipper head photos
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...ime-2-way-Shoulder-bag-w-strap-/162853168320?
> seller: rakuichi-japan
> item number: 162853168320



This is authentic, in my opinion, but it is a city not a part-time.


----------



## cbarrus

Roie55 said:


> 2010 Murier Part Time covered hardware - all pics are there
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-FW-2010-Murier-Purple-Part-Time-Covered-Hardware-City/182346204451?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> seller: wetkandy
> item number: 182346204451



Authentic.


----------



## cbarrus

.


----------



## cbarrus

Roie55 said:


> Purple (Murier?) City - asked for pics of the heat stamp and clearer of rivets
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BALENCIAGA-Handbag-The-City-Leather-/312059905365?
> seller: kyounokura-japan
> item number: 312059905365
> Im feeling good about these - i think 1 may be coming home to me



Please repost when you have all the pictures.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Linds7

cbarrus said:


> .


Hi! I sent you a message, but I’m new to this and not sure how everything works and I’m also pretty desperate. Lol would you mind giving me a second opinion about this metallic edge city bag? 
Here is the link: http://trsy.co/22787965
Thank you I’m advance! I really appreciate the help.


----------



## cbarrus

Linds7 said:


> Hi! I sent you a message, but I’m new to this and not sure how everything works and I’m also pretty desperate. Lol would you mind giving me a second opinion about this metallic edge city bag?
> Here is the link: http://trsy.co/22787965
> Thank you I’m advance! I really appreciate the help.



I replied to your message.


----------



## Fels

Hi there,

I'm coming with another balenciaga bag, this is owned by my sister in law. Mind to help authenticate this bag?

Name: Balenciaga City GHW
Serial number: 2817706480528147

Do you know what kind of red is? Since i am new to balenciaga, i don't know the name. 

She haven't received it yet, this photos coming from seller only. 

Thank u very much for ur help


----------



## ksuromax

Fels said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm coming with another balenciaga bag, this is owned by my sister in law. Mind to help authenticate this bag?
> 
> Name: Balenciaga City GHW
> Serial number: 2817706480528147
> 
> Do you know what kind of red is? Since i am new to balenciaga, i don't know the name.
> 
> She haven't received it yet, this photos coming from seller only.
> 
> Thank u very much for ur help


Looks like Coquelicot from 2012, although not all required pics are provided, it looks good to me


----------



## annagws1

Could someone please authenticate this bag:

Fashionphile 
*Agneau Classic Town Rose Thulian*

https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-town-rose-thulian-217138


----------



## ksuromax

annagws1 said:


> Could someone please authenticate this bag:
> 
> Fashionphile
> *Agneau Classic Town Rose Thulian*
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-town-rose-thulian-217138


Authentic, in my opinion


----------



## annagws1

ksuromax said:


> Authentic, in my opinion


thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

annagws1 said:


> thanks!


Pleasure


----------



## xNadx

Please could someone give their opinion on this city. Many thanks [emoji3]

Item name: Balenciaga Lagon City
Item number: 401485400808
Seller: yoogiscloset
Link: https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga...400808?hash=item5d7a650ae8:g:DqIAAOSwVLRacLpG

All the photos are in the eBay description or this link to the page should work 

http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eB...y=63852&pm=1&ds=0&t=1518033282836&cspheader=1


----------



## cbarrus

xNadx said:


> Please could someone give their opinion on this city. Many thanks [emoji3]
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Lagon City
> Item number: 401485400808
> Seller: yoogiscloset
> Link: https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga...400808?hash=item5d7a650ae8:g:DqIAAOSwVLRacLpG
> 
> All the photos are in the eBay description or this link to the page should work
> 
> http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eB...y=63852&pm=1&ds=0&t=1518033282836&cspheader=1



Authentic from a well-known and reputable reseller.


----------



## wobertow

Hi experts! Could you authenticate this balenciaga?







Thank you so much!!


----------



## wobertow

wobertow said:


> Hi experts! Could you authenticate this balenciaga?
> View attachment 3960462
> View attachment 3960463
> View attachment 3960465
> View attachment 3960466
> View attachment 3960468
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!



Sorry here are other pictures. It’s been a while since I posted here, I’ve forgotten how... I apologize

Name: balenciaga velo



Thanks again experts!!!


----------



## Fels

ksuromax said:


> Looks like Coquelicot from 2012, although not all required pics are provided, it looks good to me




Thanks for ur time!
So there is nothing to worry about, yes?
My sis just got this b bags with a very good price, and she's getting worried of its authenticate.

But then, she will be happy if its all good.
Again, thanks @ksuromax


----------



## muchstuff

wobertow said:


> Hi experts! Could you authenticate this balenciaga?
> View attachment 3960462
> View attachment 3960463
> View attachment 3960465
> View attachment 3960466
> View attachment 3960468
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!


Authentic IMO, S/S 2013  tangerine I believe.


----------



## wobertow

muchstuff said:


> Authentic IMO, S/S 2013  tangerine I believe.



Thanks muchstuff!! [emoji8][emoji173]️


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

wobertow said:


> Thanks muchstuff!! [emoji8][emoji173]️


My pleasure! Good to "see" you again!


----------



## wobertow

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure! Good to "see" you again!



I’m so glad to be back!! I’ve truly missed the balenciaga community! I hope everyone’s enjoying their purses in good health!


----------



## vivsing

Pls authenticate this Balenciaga Messenger Bag. Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

Fels said:


> Thanks for ur time!
> So there is nothing to worry about, yes?
> My sis just got this b bags with a very good price, and she's getting worried of its authenticate.
> 
> But then, she will be happy if its all good.
> Again, thanks @ksuromax


nothing to worry, it's authentic


----------



## muchstuff

vivsing said:


> Pls authenticate this Balenciaga Messenger Bag. Thanks!


Absolutely fake, sorry.


----------



## vivsing

muchstuff said:


> Absolutely fake, sorry.


Thanks. Havent bought it yet. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## ksuromax

vivsing said:


> Pls authenticate this Balenciaga Messenger Bag. Thanks!


fake, sorry


----------



## muchstuff

vivsing said:


> Thanks. Havent bought it yet. Thanks for the heads up!


You're very welcome!


----------



## joybm66

kindly authenticate this balenciaga velo for me..i asked the seller to send me pics of the serial number/datecode but never replied.
item name: Balenciaga Navy Blue Giant Velo city AJ leather satchel bag handbag
item number: 302629219485
seller ID: barometwlyncnz_5
link:https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Balenciaga-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

many thanks!


----------



## rashmid

Hello! Can anyone please take a look at this on letgo for me? Thank you!

Item name: Balenciaga city
Link: https://us.letgo.com/en/i/brand-new-balenciaga-paris-purse_462fc4f9-90cb-42f5-b823-6d8ddb7a6718


----------



## muchstuff

rashmid said:


> Hello! Can anyone please take a look at this on letgo for me? Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga city
> Link: https://us.letgo.com/en/i/brand-new-balenciaga-paris-purse_462fc4f9-90cb-42f5-b823-6d8ddb7a6718


Fake, sorry.


----------



## rashmid

muchstuff said:


> Fake, sorry.


Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## muchstuff

rashmid said:


> Thanks for letting me know!


My pleasure!


----------



## junkdino

Please authenticate! Thank you 

Item Name: BALENCIAGA PINK GIANT 12 SILVER HARDWARE MINI CITY CROSS BODY BAG
Item Number: 112535756767
Seller ID: luxeycloset 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/112535756767?


----------



## xNadx

cbarrus said:


> Authentic from a well-known and reputable reseller.


Thank you [emoji3]


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Linds7

cbarrus said:


> I replied to your message.


Okay I received the bag today. I’ve never had or seen a balenciaga in person before so I can’t say for certain, but the leather definitely feels good. I attached some pictures. Please let me know what you think or what other pictures you may need. I have the option to send it to Tradesy to be authenticated, but it could take 2 weeks to come back to me. If you’re aware of any reputable online authenticating services I could use by sending pictures please let me know!


----------



## cbarrus

The back of the tag pictures are still faint. Can you verify what the letter is in between the numbers at the top?


----------



## cbarrus

junkdino said:


> Please authenticate! Thank you
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA PINK GIANT 12 SILVER HARDWARE MINI CITY CROSS BODY BAG
> Item Number: 112535756767
> Seller ID: luxeycloset
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/112535756767?



This is not authentic.


----------



## junkdino

cbarrus said:


> This is not authentic.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Linds7

cbarrus said:


> The back of the tag pictures are still faint. Can you verify what the letter is in between the numbers at the top?


I believe it is a ‘G’ but it is so faint it is almost indistinguishable. So I’m not positive. Would it be normal for the tag to be that worn? That’s definitely concerning to me.


----------



## cbarrus

Linds7 said:


> I believe it is a ‘G’ but it is so faint it is almost indistinguishable. So I’m not positive. Would it be normal for the tag to be that worn? That’s definitely concerning to me.



A "G" would be consistent with the bag being authentic, however, it would be from 2014 and not from 2016 as stated by the seller. The faint tag is a bit concerning, but everything else about the bag looks fine. If it would make you feel better in the long run, you may want to send it to tradesy to let them look at it.


----------



## Linds7

cbarrus said:


> A "G" would be consistent with the bag being authentic, however, it would be from 2014 and not from 2016 as stated by the seller. The faint tag is a bit concerning, but everything else about the bag looks fine. If it would make you feel better in the long run, you may want to send it to tradesy to let them look at it.


Thank you so much for all of your help! I really appreciate it. I’m not sure if you’d be able to answer this, but if it is from 2014 do you think the price I paid for it is fair or should I just return it and keep my eye out for something a bit more recent? Like I said, I really know very little about Balenciaga, so any opinions or advice you could offer I sincerely value and appreciate!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi everyone, 
Is this authentic? If so,can it be rescued? Thanks. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-Classic-City-Leather-Handbag/253396141654?h
Seller ID: shopmotherwinter.
Name:Authentic Balenciaga Classic City Leather Handbag


----------



## SakuraSakura

wobertow said:


> Hi experts! Could you authenticate this balenciaga?
> View attachment 3960462
> View attachment 3960463
> View attachment 3960465
> View attachment 3960466
> View attachment 3960468
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!


I also have a tangerine purse.. What does the first set numbers (first row)  mean on this particular leather tag?


----------



## wobertow

SakuraSakura said:


> I also have a tangerine purse.. What does the first set numbers (first row)  mean on this particular leather tag?



Hi! I’m sorry I honestly don’t know... there might be a thread here specifically for that. There might be a youtube video too.


----------



## peacebabe

This bag is non authentic



SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everyone,
> Is this authentic? If so,can it be rescued? Thanks.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-Classic-City-Leather-Handbag/253396141654?h
> Seller ID: shopmotherwinter.
> Name:Authentic Balenciaga Classic City Leather Handbag


----------



## peacebabe

I ve seen many ME bags with faint emboss. May be due to the thick leather. If im correct, 2014 gold ME has the brighter yellow gold hardware, and after that, all having the current lighter pale gold. There are people who likes the brighter yellow gold as it's rare & more eye catching. I think price is very subjective & Bal resale prices are not based on the year of the bag, IMO, more to the color, leather, rarity & demand. 

I would say, keep it if you really like it !!! 



Linds7 said:


> Thank you so much for all of your help! I really appreciate it. I’m not sure if you’d be able to answer this, but if it is from 2014 do you think the price I paid for it is fair or should I just return it and keep my eye out for something a bit more recent? Like I said, I really know very little about Balenciaga, so any opinions or advice you could offer I sincerely value and appreciate!


----------



## SakuraSakura

peacebabe said:


> This bag is non authentic



Thank you very much. I wish people would actually look before assuming their item is authentic. Also: Do you know of a guide to read the various Bal tags?


----------



## Christina001

Hi everyone, 
Is this authentic? Much appreciated.
Poshmark
https://bnc.lt/focc/MikuUMIIqK
Seller ID: ericachua
Name:Authentic Balenciaga Metallic Edge City Mini Handbag
Does anyone know why the series number only has two lines? Usually it three lines right? This bag is authentic or not? Thx again


----------



## joybm66

Hi. Please authenticate this,
item name: Balenciaga Navy Blue Giant Velo 
item number: 302629219485
seller ID: barometwlyncnz_5
link:https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Balenciaga-Navy-Blue-Giant-Velo-City-AJ-Leather-Satchel-Bag-Handbag/302629219485?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

many thanks!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

joybm66 said:


> Hi. Please authenticate this,
> item name: Balenciaga Navy Blue Giant Velo
> item number: 302629219485
> seller ID: barometwlyncnz_5
> link:https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Balenciaga-Navy-Blue-Giant-Velo-City-AJ-Leather-Satchel-Bag-Handbag/302629219485?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> many thanks!


Your link just opens to an eBay page.


----------



## muchstuff

Christina001 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Is this authentic? Much appreciated.
> Poshmark
> https://bnc.lt/focc/MikuUMIIqK
> Seller ID: ericachua
> Name:Authentic Balenciaga Metallic Edge City Mini Handbag
> Does anyone know why the series number only has two lines? Usually it three lines right? This bag is authentic or not? Thx again


The newer bags don't have the FABRIQUE EN ITALIE  line anymore. This is a 2018 tag. What I see looks OK but better pics of the bale, zipper head and rivet are needed.


----------



## muchstuff

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you very much. I wish people would actually look before assuming their item is authentic. Also: Do you know of a guide to read the various Bal tags?


Nothing complete. Tags very according to the year the bag was made, so a tag from 2010 for instance will look different from a tag from 2014. Tags vary from style to style as well. Here's some basic info:
http://www.lovebbags.com/p/faqs.html
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga/guide
You can also check the Bal reference section, lots of good info there.


----------



## SakuraSakura

muchstuff said:


> Nothing complete. Tags very according to the year the bag was made, so a tag from 2010 for instance will look different from a tag from 2014. Tags vary from style to style as well. Here's some basic info:
> http://www.lovebbags.com/p/faqs.html
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga/guide
> You can also check the Bal reference section, lots of good info there.



Thank you for all of your help. It is much appreciated. Would you happen to know anything about the mini pompon?


----------



## muchstuff

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you for all of your help. It is much appreciated. Would you happen to know anything about the mini pompon?


I've had a couple. What were you wanting to know?


----------



## SakuraSakura

muchstuff said:


> I've had a couple. What were you wanting to know?



What were the years they were produced?


----------



## muchstuff

SakuraSakura said:


> What were the years they were produced?



Gahhh, we've had this conversation before on one of the threads, I think it's 2010 to 2015. Anyone else know for sure? My memory isn't what it used to be ...My F/W 2012 latte had a shorter strap than my F/W 2013 cigar fonce, so there was a strap change either S/S or F/W 2013.


----------



## SakuraSakura

muchstuff said:


> Gahhh, we've had this conversation before on one of the threads, I think it's 2010 to 2015. Anyone else know for sure? My memory isn't what it used to be ...My F/W 2012 latte had a shorter strap than my F/W 2013 cigar fonce, so there was a strap change either S/S or F/W 2013.



Haha! I have one from S/S 2013 in Tangerine. and I wanted to make sure it properly fits the time period.


----------



## muchstuff

SakuraSakura said:


> Haha! I have one from S/S 2013 in Tangerine. and I wanted to make sure it properly fits the time period.


That would be a J tag, very pretty colour!


----------



## SakuraSakura

muchstuff said:


> That would be a J tag, very pretty colour!



Thank you. Was it considered to be a hard to find color? I can't seem to find the mini pom in it online.


----------



## muchstuff

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you. Was it considered to be a hard to find color? I can't seem to find the mini pom in it online.


I really don't know. I've seen a couple tangerine bags lately on eBay but it doesn't seem to be a colour I've seen around a lot.
Here's a link to a sold out one on Polyvore. There was a sold out one on Lyst too.
https://www.polyvore.com/balenciaga..._id=2293172&context_type=lookbook&id=76837929


----------



## joybm66

muchstuff said:


> Your link just opens to an eBay page.


The auction already ended..but thanks for checking, I posted it yesterday, so I can bid on it but I guess you guys are super busy at the moment..mnay thanks again


----------



## muchstuff

joybm66 said:


> The auction already ended..but thanks for checking, I posted it yesterday, so I can bid on it but I guess you guys are super busy at the moment..mnay thanks again


Sorry you missed out , this thread does depend on whichever authenticator is able to volunteer their time on any given day...


----------



## Christina001

Christina001 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Is this authentic? Much appreciated.
> Poshmark
> https://bnc.lt/focc/MikuUMIIqK
> Seller ID: ericachua
> Name:Authentic Balenciaga Metallic Edge City Mini Handbag
> Does anyone know why the series number only has two lines? Usually it three lines right? This bag is authentic or not? Thx again


Hello, thx for the reply, I also put some details so that u can see it. Many thanks.


muchstuff said:


> The newer bags don't have the FABRIQUE EN ITALIE  line anymore. This is a 2018 tag. What I see looks OK but better pics of the bale, zipper head and rivet are needed.


Hello, thx for ur reply and I have upload some pics and detail on this bag. Could you help me to see it pls? Many thx.


----------



## muchstuff

Christina001 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Is this authentic? Much appreciated.
> Poshmark
> https://bnc.lt/focc/MikuUMIIqK
> Seller ID: ericachua
> Name:Authentic Balenciaga Metallic Edge City Mini Handbag
> Does anyone know why the series number only has two lines? Usually it three lines right? This bag is authentic or not? Thx again



Sorry I had a brain cramp this is F/W 2017 not 2018. [emoji15]


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

muchstuff said:


> Sorry I had a brain cramp this is F/W 2017 not 2018. [emoji15]



.


----------



## muchstuff

Christina001 said:


> Hello, thx for the reply, I also put some details so that u can see it. Many thanks.
> 
> Hello, thx for ur reply and I have upload some pics and detail on this bag. Could you help me to see it pls? Many thx.



You're still missing good clear and close up pics of the bale, rivet and back of the zipper head.


----------



## Christina001

muchstuff said:


> You're still missing good clear and close up pics of the bale, rivet and back of the zipper head.


My bad and got ur point now. Here are details about bale, river and back of the zipper head.thx


----------



## devilsadvcte

Hello, would someone be able to help authenticate this bag?

Item Name: new BALENCIAGA Mini Vity grey shearling suede motorcycle crossbody satchel bag
Item Number: 352214916946
Seller ID: taggedarchives 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/new-BALENC...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Thanks so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Christina001 said:


> My bad and got ur point now. Here are details about bale, river and back of the zipper head.thx


I'm not super knowledgeable re: the newer seasons but it's authentic IMO.


----------



## cbarrus

devilsadvcte said:


> Hello, would someone be able to help authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name: new BALENCIAGA Mini Vity grey shearling suede motorcycle crossbody satchel bag
> Item Number: 352214916946
> Seller ID: taggedarchives
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/new-BALENCIAGA-Mini-City-grey-shearling-suede-motorcycle-crossbody-satchel-bag/352214916946?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks so much!



Authentic.


----------



## devilsadvcte

cbarrus said:


> Authentic.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Christina001

muchstuff said:


> I'm not super knowledgeable re: the newer seasons but it's authentic IMO.


Thx u very much.


----------



## muchstuff

Christina001 said:


> Thx u very much.


My pleasure!


----------



## joybm66

hi, can you please authenticate this balenciaga velo?

item name: balenciaga navy blue giant velo
item number: 323066854045
seller ID: jessicathorp0
linkhttps://www.ebay.ca/itm/Balenciaga-Navy-Blue-Giant-Velo-City-AJ-Leather-Satchel-Bag-Handbag/323066854045?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## muchstuff

joybm66 said:


> hi, can you please authenticate this balenciaga velo?
> 
> item name: balenciaga navy blue giant velo
> item number: 323066854045
> seller ID: jessicathorp0
> linkhttps://www.ebay.ca/itm/Balenciaga-Navy-Blue-Giant-Velo-City-AJ-Leather-Satchel-Bag-Handbag/323066854045?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


Please see link below for photos needed.


----------



## wobertow

Hi experts! Can you help me with this one? 

Item name: balenciaga gray velo handbag
Item number: 192452736800
Seller id: scarsdaleonsale
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/192452736800

Thank you so much for your time and expertise!


----------



## muchstuff

wobertow said:


> Hi experts! Can you help me with this one?
> 
> Item name: balenciaga gray velo handbag
> Item number: 192452736800
> Seller id: scarsdaleonsale
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/192452736800
> 
> Thank you so much for your time and expertise!


Please see link below for pics needed.


----------



## city21

hi

Can theexpert kindly authenticate this balenciaga city giant 21 in rose gold for me? link as below :

link: https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/rpfstore/item/11135891/

comment: it does not have a lampo zipper which baffles me


----------



## muchstuff

city21 said:


> hi
> 
> Can theexpert kindly authenticate this balenciaga city giant 21 in rose gold for me? link as below :
> 
> link: https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/rpfstore/item/11135891/
> 
> comment: it does not have a lampo zipper which baffles me


I don't see a pic of the zipper head? The pics shown aren't very good for authenticating (see link below). Re: the lack of Lampo, the first year of rose gold zipper heads were blank. The thought is that Lampo didn't make rose gold at that time so Bal went elsewhere for zippers but that's just a theory.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## city21

muchstuff said:


> I don't see a pic of the zipper head? The pics shown aren't very good for authenticating (see link below). Re: the lack of Lampo, the first year of rose gold zipper heads were blank. The thought is that Lampo didn't make rose gold at that time so Bal went elsewhere for zippers but that's just a theory.



hi sorry,

here are the actual pics


----------



## muchstuff

city21 said:


> View attachment 3966634
> View attachment 3966625
> View attachment 3966626
> View attachment 3966627
> View attachment 3966628
> View attachment 3966629
> View attachment 3966631
> View attachment 3966633
> View attachment 3966634
> 
> 
> hi sorry,
> 
> here are the actual pics


Looks fine in my opinion.


----------



## city21

muchstuff said:


> Looks fine in my opinion.


thank you


----------



## muchstuff

city21 said:


> thank you


My pleasure.


----------



## wobertow

Hi experts!! What do you think of this? Thanks!!!

Name:Balenciaga Argent Fonce Velo purse - EUC 
Id number: 253424121534
Seller: tammync2009
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/

View attachment 3967051
View attachment 3967052
View attachment 3967053


----------



## muchstuff

wobertow said:


> Hi experts!! What do you think of this? Thanks!!!
> 
> Name:Balenciaga Argent Fonce Velo purse - EUC
> Id number: 253424121534
> Seller: tammync2009
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/
> 
> View attachment 3967051
> View attachment 3967052
> View attachment 3967053


I'm getting a PF error saying I don't have permission to view your attachments. The eBay link isn't working either although it still does work on your original post .


----------



## wobertow

muchstuff said:


> I'm getting a PF error saying I don't have permission to view your attachments. The eBay link isn't working either although it still does work on your original post .



Yipes! I’m so sorry about that. Is it ok if I send it to you as a private message? I apologize for this and I really appreciate your help.


----------



## muchstuff

wobertow said:


> Yipes! I’m so sorry about that. Is it ok if I send it to you as a private message? I apologize for this and I really appreciate your help.


There's a tPF rule that we try to stick by regarding PMs on authentications. Can you try to upload the attachments again? Maybe check your settings?


----------



## theclassic

Item Name: Balenciaga Papier A4 Ziparound Tote in Beige

Item Number: unsure

Seller ID: oddraise

Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-Papier-A4-Ziparound-Tote-in-Beige-5a7c69b3f9e501af98f66f91



Notes: In search of my very first Balenciaga bag! Please let me know if I need to request more pictures as I am not familiar with B or Papiers at all. Thank you so much!!


----------



## wobertow

muchstuff said:


> There's a tPF rule that we try to stick by regarding PMs on authentications. Can you try to upload the attachments again? Maybe check your settings?



Thanks muchstuff!!


----------



## ksuromax

theclassic said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga Papier A4 Ziparound Tote in Beige
> 
> Item Number: unsure
> 
> Seller ID: oddraise
> 
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-Papier-A4-Ziparound-Tote-in-Beige-5a7c69b3f9e501af98f66f91
> 
> 
> 
> Notes: In search of my very first Balenciaga bag! Please let me know if I need to request more pictures as I am not familiar with B or Papiers at all. Thank you so much!!


Looks good to me


----------



## titica

Hello. I'm still new to Balenciaga. Could anyone take a look?

Item Name: Balenciaga Papier


----------



## theclassic

ksuromax said:


> Looks good to me



thank you very much!!


----------



## ksuromax

theclassic said:


> thank you very much!!


my pleasure


----------



## taho

Roie55 said:


> re:
> Bal Sorbet City
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MUST-SEE-AUTHENTIC-BALENCIAGA-SORBET-PINK-CITY-BAG/173005106037?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> seller : dailydealz2011
> item number: 173005106037
> extra pics here
> View attachment 3957851
> View attachment 3957852
> View attachment 3957853





peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No ed flag



Hey all,

Not sure if this is the place to post about it. But I saw this shared in the Balenciaga finds a few weeks ago and thought it was a good enough deal despite the condition. I received it today and while I'm likely not as experienced as the authenticators here I own Balenciaga bags and frequently peruse them at stores and everything about this bag feels fake. From the leather feel to the smell (ick!) to the overall craftsmanship. I'm hoping I get it settled on eBay, but I'm really sad because I was so excited for a bag in this color! :/


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

taho said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Not sure if this is the place to post about it. But I saw this shared in the Balenciaga finds a few weeks ago and thought it was a good enough deal despite the condition. I received it today and while I'm likely not as experienced as the authenticators here I own Balenciaga bags and frequently peruse them at stores and everything about this bag feels fake. From the leather feel to the smell (ick!) to the overall craftsmanship. I'm hoping I get it settled on eBay, but I'm really sad because I was so excited for a bag in this color! :/


Do you want to repost here with your own pics?


----------



## muchstuff

wobertow said:


> Thanks muchstuff!!


For what it's worth what I see in the original link doesn't raise any alarms. Can anyone else look at post 7855? @wobertow can you try to repost the additional pics?


----------



## taho

muchstuff said:


> Do you want to repost here with your own pics?


Out atm but sure I suppose I can later. What also makes me uneasy is the bag states year 2010 on the tags but the seller's receipt states a 2009 purchase.


----------



## muchstuff

taho said:


> Out atm but sure I suppose I can later. What also makes me uneasy is the bag states year 2010 on the tags but the seller's receipt states a 2009 purchase.


It wouldn't be unusual for a pre S/S 2010 bag to be available in 2009.


----------



## taho

muchstuff said:


> It wouldn't be unusual for a pre S/S 2010 bag to be available in 2009.


I've reached an agreement with the seller and don't wish to discuss this further as to badmouth or taint their reputation. Thanks for your input,  though!


----------



## muchstuff

taho said:


> I've reached an agreement with the seller and don't wish to discuss this further as to badmouth or taint their reputation. Thanks for your input,  though!


No worries!


----------



## titica

Any thoughts on #7870? Do I need more pictures?


----------



## titica

titica said:


> Hello. I'm still new to Balenciaga. Could anyone take a look?
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Papier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3968079
> View attachment 3968080
> View attachment 3968082
> View attachment 3968083



Any thoughts on this post #7870? Do I need more pictures?


----------



## muchstuff

titica said:


> Any thoughts on this post #7870? Do I need more pictures?


@peacebabe is our Papier expert, what I see looks OK to me but hopefully she can chime in. Looks like gris aluminium from F/W 2014.


----------



## titica

muchstuff said:


> @peacebabe is our Papier expert, what I see looks OK to me but hopefully she can chime in. Looks like gris aluminium from F/W 2014.


Thank you for checking it out. Papier style is new to me as well. Again, I really appreciate your input.


----------



## muchstuff

titica said:


> Thank you for checking it out. Papier style is new to me as well. Again, I really appreciate your input.



My pleasure!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> For what it's worth what I see in the original link doesn't raise any alarms. Can anyone else look at post 7855? @wobertow can you try to repost the additional pics?


i am kinda late but still will say - i agree with you, nothing looks alarming


----------



## SiljeEmilienne

Does this tag look right to you? Is it not supposed to have stitching? It is on a turquoise hobo bag


----------



## ksuromax

SiljeEmilienne said:


> View attachment 3969059
> View attachment 3969057
> 
> Does this tag look right to you? Is it not supposed to have stitching? It is on a turquoise hobo bag


No, it does not look right, but in order to give you accurate opinion Authenticators need too see not only the tag, but some other features and the whole bag itself, see post #1 for all required pictures


----------



## FridaRosendal

Hi,

Could someone please help me authenticate this piece? I recently purchased it and login shot is attached. The sweater feels light-weight btw (don't know if this helps)  

Thanks in advance!

Item name: Balenciaga Logo V-neck Sweater


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## alisa.reber

Could you please help me authenticate this hoodie ?
Thank in advance ❤️
Item Name: Balenciaga pulli gross m
Item Number: 970657760
Seller ID: taci-77
Link: https://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/kleid...-50-m/balenciaga-pulli-gross-m/v/an970657760/


----------



## karinalou

Hello! May I please have this authenticated? Balenciaga small city in dark gray.
Thank you very much!


----------



## ksuromax

karinalou said:


> Hello! May I please have this authenticated? Balenciaga small city in dark gray.
> Thank you very much!
> 
> View attachment 3969363
> View attachment 3969364
> View attachment 3969363
> View attachment 3969364


Looks fine, no red flag imo


----------



## KRoss

Can someone authenticate my bag?


----------



## karinalou

Thank you


----------



## karinalou

ksuromax said:


> Looks fine, no red flag imo


Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

KRoss said:


> Can someone authenticate my bag?


Nothing here to authenticate, try reposting.


----------



## KRoss

muchstuff said:


> Nothing here to authenticate, try reposting.



Does it work if you click on the red "Can someone authenticate my bag?"
I originally posted it somewhere else and was trying to easily repost it to this thread.


----------



## SiljeEmilienne

SiljeEmilienne said:


> View attachment 3969059
> View attachment 3969057
> 
> Does this tag look right to you? Is it not supposed to have stitching? It is on a turquoise hobo bag



Here are more pictures! I know it is in terrible shape, I just figured I would try to fix the colouring and give it a new life..:/ Tia!


----------



## KRoss

Please Authenticate These Balenciaga bags.
I think this is a Balenciaga city bag (the grey). I bought it from Zulily a few months ago not thinking they would sell a replica so I just want to make sure I bought the real thing. 
I have since bought another from them that I would also like to get authenticated. That one is a red mini version of this one. I didn't think these purchases through and now I worry about buying fakes which I don't condone. Thanks for any help!


----------



## KRoss

Here is the other red one I purchased.
Any input on these would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## KRoss

KRoss said:


> Does it work if you click on the red "Can someone authenticate my bag?"
> I originally posted it somewhere else and was trying to easily repost it to this thread.



I reposted the bags.


----------



## ksuromax

karinalou said:


> Thank you


My pleasure


----------



## ksuromax

SiljeEmilienne said:


> Here are more pictures! I know it is in terrible shape, I just figured I would try to fix the colouring and give it a new life..:/ Tia!


Please, take good close up shots of the rivets (back side of studs) and back side of the zipper head


----------



## ksuromax

KRoss said:


> Please Authenticate These Balenciaga bags.
> I think this is a Balenciaga city bag (the grey). I bought it from Zulily a few months ago not thinking they would sell a replica so I just want to make sure I bought the real thing.
> I have since bought another from them that I would also like to get authenticated. That one is a red mini version of this one. I didn't think these purchases through and now I worry about buying fakes which I don't condone. Thanks for any help!


I see some inconsistency on the grey one, in my opinion it's alarming and i would strongly recommend you to wait for our Authenticators to have a second look.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## KRoss

ksuromax said:


> I see some inconsistency on the grey one, in my opinion it's alarming and i would strongly recommend you to wait for our Authenticators to have a second look.


Oh no. Ok I'll wait and see what they say. Thank you. The red one seemed ok?


----------



## wobertow

muchstuff said:


> For what it's worth what I see in the original link doesn't raise any alarms. Can anyone else look at post 7855? @wobertow can you try to repost the additional pics?



Thanks muchstuff!  You are so sweet!! I really hope we’ll meet each other in person someday soon!
Yes, I will repost. I think I need to update or reinstall my tpf mobile app. Thanks again!


----------



## muchstuff

wobertow said:


> Thanks muchstuff!  You are so sweet!! I really hope we’ll meet each other in person someday soon!
> Yes, I will repost. I think I need to update or reinstall my tpf mobile app. Thanks again!


The app can be problematic for me too!


----------



## ksuromax

KRoss said:


> Oh no. Ok I'll wait and see what they say. Thank you. The red one seemed ok?


to be honest pics of your red are not very good quality, many are not sharp enough, some have strong flash reflection, 
but even with these pics it does not look too good. 
i can tell you that grey is definitely off
as for the red, if you can take good, sharp pics in daylight, without bending the tag, clear straight forward bale and rivets, we will have a better idea


----------



## SiljeEmilienne

ksuromax said:


> Please, take good close up shots of the rivets (back side of studs) and back side of the zipper head


Thanks, you mean like this?


----------



## ksuromax

SiljeEmilienne said:


> Thanks, you mean like this?


yes, that's what i mean, thanks for these shots, let's wait for more experienced gals to look at it, Hobo is not my forte  
@peacebabe
@muchstuff
@cbarrus


----------



## klh88

hi everyone!

i just bought my first Balenciaga and I'm so excited! i bought from Fashionphile, which i know has a pretty good rep, but wanted to post here before I remove tags to make sure it's authentic.

it's a 2011 Anthracite City with Rose Gold G21. thank you SO much!

Kate


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> yes, that's what i mean, thanks for these shots, let's wait for more experienced gals to look at it, Hobo is not my forte
> @peacebabe
> @muchstuff
> @cbarrus


Hmmm, the stitching on my mogano hobo is black at the tag top. The rivets on mine are narrower and deeper but these rivets do look like others on Bal bags I've seen. Does anyone else have a lighter-coloured hobo where we can look at the tag stitching?


----------



## dimple_14

Hi,

Requesting for authentication of this one please:

Item Name: Balenciaga Giant Part Time
Item Number: *1544959568*
Seller ID: sell_some_stuff
Link: https://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing-fashion/women/bags-handbags/handbags/auction-1544959568.htm


----------



## ksuromax

klh88 said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> i just bought my first Balenciaga and I'm so excited! i bought from Fashionphile, which i know has a pretty good rep, but wanted to post here before I remove tags to make sure it's authentic.
> 
> it's a 2011 Anthracite City with Rose Gold G21. thank you SO much!
> 
> Kate
> 
> View attachment 3970628
> View attachment 3970629
> View attachment 3970628
> View attachment 3970629
> View attachment 3970630
> View attachment 3970631
> View attachment 3970632
> View attachment 3970633
> View attachment 3970634
> View attachment 3970635


looks good to me


----------



## klh88

ksuromax said:


> looks good to me


Thank you so much!


----------



## ksuromax

klh88 said:


> Thank you so much!


most welcome


----------



## FridaRosendal

Hi,

Could someone please authenticate this bag for me? I recently purchased it and I'm pretty sure it's authentic.. I just wanted someone else's opinion. Thanks in advance! 

Item name: Balenciaga Giant Brief


----------



## muchstuff

FridaRosendal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone please authenticate this bag for me? I recently purchased it and I'm pretty sure it's authentic.. I just wanted someone else's opinion. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Giant Brief


Can you post legible pics of the front and back of the tags please? Hard colour, I know, but straight on and close up?


----------



## Kayelcee

Hi. I just recently bought this. Would appreciate if anyone could authenticate please. Thank you ao much!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Kayelcee said:


> View attachment 3972624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I just recently bought this. Would appreciate if anyone could authenticate please. Thank you ao much!!


What I see looks fine but a pic of the rivet and back of the zipper head would help. Looks very much like someone had the strap shortened, that stitching isn't the original.


----------



## Kayelcee

muchstuff said:


> What I see looks fine but a pic of the rivet and back of the zipper head would help. Looks very much like someone had the strap shortened, that stitching isn't the original.





muchstuff said:


> What I see looks fine but a pic of the rivet and back of the zipper head would help. Looks very much like someone had the strap shortened, that stitching isn't the original.



My gosh thanks so much for the quick reply. Here are some more photos. It does look like the stitching isn’t original. I really appreciate it!


----------



## muchstuff

Kayelcee said:


> My gosh thanks so much for the quick reply. Here are some more photos. It does look like the stitching isn’t original. I really appreciate it!


They're a but blurry  but I'd say you're good to go in my opinion. F/W 2011 papyrus, I have the same combo in a Day bag, it's lovely.


----------



## Kayelcee

muchstuff said:


> They're a but blurry  but I'd say you're good to go in my opinion. F/W 2011 papyrus, I have the same combo in a Day bag, it's lovely.




Once again. Thank you so much! It really is a lovely piece! Appreciate your time!


----------



## muggles

Serial number 173082  in Balenciaga Day
It’s wrong isn’t it?


----------



## muchstuff

Kayelcee said:


> Once again. Thank you so much! It really is a lovely piece! Appreciate your time!


My pleasure!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Serial number 173082  in Balenciaga Day
> It’s wrong isn’t it?


That's for a Part Time with giant hardware. The Day with giant hardware is 173081. Do you want to post pics?


----------



## Antigone

Dear Balenciaga Authenticators,

Thank you in advance for the help. 

Item: Balenciaga Hip Bag
eBay link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Balenci...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Item ID: 323052004631
Seller: https://feedback.ebay.com.au/ws/eBa...sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller


----------



## Sue_lyn362

Hi all,
Hoping if you could help me authenticate this bag. 

Item Name: Balenciaga City in Antrachite with gold hardware
Link:


----------



## ksuromax

Sue_lyn362 said:


> Hi all,
> Hoping if you could help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City in Antrachite with gold hardware
> Link:
> View attachment 3973393
> View attachment 3973394
> View attachment 3973395
> View attachment 3973396
> View attachment 3973397
> View attachment 3973398
> View attachment 3973399
> View attachment 3973400
> View attachment 3973401
> View attachment 3973402



Please, post good close up of the rivet (back side of the stud)


----------



## Simply_Ash

Hello ladies,

I just purchased a Balenciaga Classic City via Bluefly and am fearing I’ll end up being a horror story. Once I receive, I’ll post pics. In the meantime, does anyone mind looking at this link and telling me your initial thoughts? After purchasing, I noticed the dimensions were a bit off from the Balenciaga site. 

https://www.bluefly.com/balenciaga-balenciaga-classic-city-leather-satchel/p/468512201


----------



## ksuromax

Simply_Ash said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I just purchased a Balenciaga Classic City via Bluefly and am fearing I’ll end up being a horror story. Once I receive, I’ll post pics. In the meantime, does anyone mind looking at this link and telling me your initial thoughts? After purchasing, I noticed the dimensions were a bit off from the Balenciaga site.
> 
> https://www.bluefly.com/balenciaga-balenciaga-classic-city-leather-satchel/p/468512201


dimensions are not what we need to see, they can vary basis different people taking the measures (what points they measure, if they squeeze/stretch/flatten the bag, etc) 
please, take all necessary pics (see #1 post) and re-post once you receive the bag


----------



## H’sKisses

Is this too good to be true? 

Item: Balenciaga Paris Early 2000 Moto Leather Hand Bag Orange

Number: 222845321537

Seller: chrisbris15

Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-P...321537?hash=item33e29dc141:g:SxwAAOSwXoxaieDB


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Is this too good to be true?
> 
> Item: Balenciaga Paris Early 2000 Moto Leather Hand Bag Orange
> 
> Number: 222845321537
> 
> Seller: chrisbris15
> 
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-P...321537?hash=item33e29dc141:g:SxwAAOSwXoxaieDB


Fake, sorry.


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> Fake, sorry.



I had a feeling, but the optimist in me was saying maybe it’s authentic and meant for me since it didn’t have a strap! [emoji23] was ready to use it as an excuse to buy another [emoji38] thanks!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## FridaRosendal

FridaRosendal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone please authenticate this bag for me? I recently purchased it and I'm pretty sure it's authentic.. I just wanted someone else's opinion. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Giant Brief





muchstuff said:


> Can you post legible pics of the front and back of the tags please? Hard colour, I know, but straight on and close up?



Hi, thanks for getting back to me. I've attached better pictures of the tag (back and front).


----------



## Simply_Ash

ksuromax said:


> dimensions are not what we need to see, they can vary basis different people taking the measures (what points they measure, if they squeeze/stretch/flatten the bag, etc)
> please, take all necessary pics (see #1 post) and re-post once you receive the bag



Thank you! I sure will.


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I had a feeling, but the optimist in me was saying maybe it’s authentic and meant for me since it didn’t have a strap! [emoji23] was ready to use it as an excuse to buy another [emoji38] thanks!


My pleasure, sorry it was too good to be true!


----------



## mayclarareny

HI! First time here for Balenciaga. Here are the details:
Item Name: Balenciaga Papier Mini Black
Seller ID: canonebagsprimetrading
Photos: attached


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, i see red flags too.

Hope you can return it & get your refund



KRoss said:


> Oh no. Ok I'll wait and see what they say. Thank you. The red one seemed ok?


----------



## peacebabe

Same here, i have not seen such stitching. Mine's black stitching too



muchstuff said:


> Hmmm, the stitching on my mogano hobo is black at the tag top. The rivets on mine are narrower and deeper but these rivets do look like others on Bal bags I've seen. Does anyone else have a lighter-coloured hobo where we can look at the tag stitching?


----------



## peacebabe

Please post close up, sharp & clear photo of front & back of leather tag



mayclarareny said:


> HI! First time here for Balenciaga. Here are the details:
> Item Name: Balenciaga Papier Mini Black
> Seller ID: canonebagsprimetrading
> Photos: attached


----------



## Sue_lyn362

ksuromax said:


> Please, post good close up of the rivet (back side of the stud)


Please find pictures of the Tibet for your kind perusal.


----------



## Sue_lyn362

Sue_lyn362 said:


> Please find pictures of the Tibet for your kind perusal.


RIVET** I mean. Damn auto correct


----------



## ksuromax

Sue_lyn362 said:


> Please find pictures of the Tibet for your kind perusal.
> 
> View attachment 3974323
> 
> View attachment 3974329
> 
> View attachment 3974325
> View attachment 3974324


thanks for the pics, you're good to go in my opinion  
2014 SS season


----------



## mayclarareny

Photos attached in post below. Thank you


----------



## mayclarareny

peacebabe said:


> Please post close up, sharp & clear photo of front & back of leather tag



Here you go! I found the leather tag with the code. These are the only photos the seller has. Sorry I forgot to add the back of the leather tag


----------



## mayclarareny

New photos of leather tag attached in post above


----------



## Zerosugar

Hi,
I appreciate your opinion of this bag  

Item Name: Borsa Balenciaga Grigia, Vera Pelle
Item Number:263507783746
Seller ID: grazia333
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Borsa-Bale...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Kind regards,
M


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag 



mayclarareny said:


> Here you go! I found the leather tag with the code. These are the only photos the seller has. Sorry I forgot to add the back of the leather tag


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

This is non authentic



Zerosugar said:


> Hi,
> I appreciate your opinion of this bag
> 
> Item Name: Borsa Balenciaga Grigia, Vera Pelle
> Item Number:263507783746
> Seller ID: grazia333
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Borsa-Balenciaga-Grigia-Vera-Pelle/263507783746?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> Kind regards,
> M


----------



## Katz

Hi, this is available on Tradesy.com. It does not have the rivet pics though. I appreciate an initial “gut feeling.” I can return it within 4 days.  

https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciaga-classic-city-green-lambskin-leather-satchel/22571773/


----------



## mayclarareny

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag


Thank you!


----------



## nhijapan

Hi could you please help me to authenticate this bag? I really appreciate it. Thank you so much
Item name : Giant 12 Gold Mini City Handbag Black
Link: https://www.amuze.com/products/giant-12-gold-mini-city-handbag-grey#.Wo0Ei3DTXDs
*there are some stains in the end of the zipper and the leather tag inside is not in the middle of the pocket


----------



## peacebabe

Repost photos of front & back of logo tag. Make sure all letters are clearly visible and in straight view. Also post photo of rivet



nhijapan said:


> Hi could you please help me to authenticate this bag? I really appreciate it. Thank you so much
> Item name : Giant 12 Gold Mini City Handbag Black
> Link: https://www.amuze.com/products/giant-12-gold-mini-city-handbag-grey#.Wo0Ei3DTXDs
> *there are some stains in the end of the zipper and the leather tag inside is not in the middle of the pocket


----------



## nhijapan

Here are some more photos. Thank you so much.


----------



## Fionassy

Hi, can someone please help authenticate this bag. Reason for selling was that she barely used the bag.


----------



## Fionassy

HI, just wondering if anyone could help with authentication


----------



## FLWriterGirl

Hi, I would love help authenticating this bag. I got it at a thrift store years ago and assume it's fake. But, never found out for sure. Would love your help!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, you got the rivet photo wrong. U can click on my undersigned like to see what is the photo of rivet needed. It's actually the back of the studs. 

Also repost the back of the tag again. Try not to bend the tag as the font will be affected. clear & sharp pls. I want to make sure all are good 



nhijapan said:


> Here are some more photos. Thank you so much.


----------



## peacebabe

hello, pls click on my undersigned link to see photos needed for authentication. Only repost when you get all required photos. Making sure they are sharp & clear & all wordings clearly visible



Fionassy said:


> HI, just wondering if anyone could help with authentication
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3975598
> View attachment 3975599
> View attachment 3975600
> View attachment 3975601
> View attachment 3975602
> View attachment 3975603
> View attachment 3975604
> View attachment 3975605


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



FLWriterGirl said:


> Hi, I would love help authenticating this bag. I got it at a thrift store years ago and assume it's fake. But, never found out for sure. Would love your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3975834
> View attachment 3975835
> View attachment 3975836
> View attachment 3975837
> View attachment 3975839
> View attachment 3975840
> View attachment 3975841


----------



## FLWriterGirl

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it's non authentic


Thank you!


----------



## FridaRosendal

FridaRosendal said:


> Hi, thanks for getting back to me. I've attached better pictures of the tag (back and front).


----------



## sssonja

Hi,
Any idea about this bag based on these photos?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

sssonja said:


> Hi,
> Any idea about this bag based on these photos?


No photos attached.


----------



## sssonja

muchstuff said:


> No photos attached.


Sorry, pressed send too soon. Edited now and attached photos!


----------



## muchstuff

sssonja said:


> Sorry, pressed send too soon. Edited now and attached photos!


Missing some of the photos needed and the ones posted aren't nearly clear enough. Based on what I can see of the tag back I'm doubtful. If you want to re-post with all of the requisite pics (see link below) I can take another look.


----------



## sssonja

muchstuff said:


> Missing some of the photos needed and the ones posted aren't nearly clear enough. Based on what I can see of the tag back I'm doubtful. If you want to re-post with all of the requisite pics (see link below) I can take another look.


Hi, thanks - that’s what thought as well. These are all the pictures I have at the moment (I haven’t yet bought the bag). If I decide to buy it, I will then post more pictures (the site has pretty good returns policy in case it’s fake but). Thanks anyway!


----------



## muchstuff

sssonja said:


> Hi, thanks - that’s what thought as well. These are all the pictures I have at the moment (I haven’t yet bought the bag). If I decide to buy it, I will then post more pictures (the site has pretty good returns policy in case it’s fake but). Thanks anyway!


My best advice would be to leave it alone, that's a very fake looking K tag.


----------



## muchstuff

FridaRosendal said:


>


Sorry, wanted to chat with another authenticator. It's a little tough based on the picture quality but we're reasonably sure your bag is authentic.


----------



## Yelflwnf

Dearest Balenciaga Lovers, 
I have two Balenciaga bags, May i please have this authenticated? 
1. Classic city bag (2017 3 115748.D94JT) 6420 Rouge Cardinal; and 
2. Classic metallic edge small city (2016 3 432831.AQ41N) 
So appreciate to reply and thankyou very much.


----------



## Yelflwnf

Dearest Balenciaga Lovers, (#2) 
I have two Balenciaga bags, May i please have this authenticated? 
1. Classic city bag (2017 3 115748.D94JT) 6420 Rouge Cardinal; and 
2. Classic metallic edge small city (2016 3 432831.AQ41N) 
So appreciate to reply and thankyou very much.


----------



## ksuromax

Yelflwnf said:


> Dearest Balenciaga Lovers, (#2)
> I have two Balenciaga bags, May i please have this authenticated?
> 1. Classic city bag (2017 3 115748.D94JT) 6420 Rouge Cardinal; and
> 2. Classic metallic edge small city (2016 3 432831.AQ41N)
> So appreciate to reply and thankyou very much.


Both bags look good to me


----------



## Yelflwnf

T


ksuromax said:


> Both bags look good to me



Yeayyyy.... 
 Thankyou so much for your replying,


----------



## muchstuff

Anyone able to help with this jacket, I've posted on the clubhouse thread as well...what other pics should I ask for?


----------



## ksuromax

Yelflwnf said:


> T
> 
> 
> Yeayyyy....
> Thankyou so much for your replying,


my pleasure!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, still missing photo of rivet. Please click on my undersigned link to see example photos of rivet



nhijapan said:


> Here are some more photos. Thank you so much.


----------



## denimcococabas

Item name: “Day Hobo Bag” (Slim Hobo)

Item #: 162876678493

Site: eBay

Seller: ashlerodrigue-442

Item link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/162876678493

Comment: I’m adding photos to subsidize the lack of pics in listing.


----------



## tatiana6909

hi,
was wondering if you could authenticate this:
Item Name: BALENCIAGA Chevre Giant 21 Gold Hobo Anthracite
Item Number: 162915910337
Seller ID: bayougoldllc
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l9372
thanks!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

denimcococabas said:


> Item name: “Day Hobo Bag” (Slim Hobo)
> 
> Item #: 162876678493
> 
> Site: eBay
> 
> Seller: ashlerodrigue-442
> 
> Item link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/162876678493
> 
> Comment: I’m adding photos to subsidize the lack of pics in listing.
> 
> View attachment 3978673
> View attachment 3978674
> View attachment 3978675
> View attachment 3978676
> View attachment 3978677
> View attachment 3978678
> View attachment 3978679
> View attachment 3978680


Looks fine IMO.


----------



## muchstuff

tatiana6909 said:


> hi,
> was wondering if you could authenticate this:
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA Chevre Giant 21 Gold Hobo Anthracite
> Item Number: 162915910337
> Seller ID: bayougoldllc
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Chevre-Giant-21-Gold-Hobo-Anthracite/162915910337?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l9372
> thanks!


Missing pics of tag back and rivet. This style was made for such a short time that I doubt it was faked but to be sure please re-post with the additional pics.


----------



## tatiana6909

muchstuff said:


> Missing pics of tag back and rivet. This style was made for such a short time that I doubt it was faked but to be sure please re-post with the additional pics.



thanks for responding so quickly! i'll ask the seller for the additional pics.


----------



## wobertow

My dear experts,
Could you authenticate pls?
Thanks!


----------



## tatiana6909

muchstuff said:


> Missing pics of tag back and rivet. This style was made for such a short time that I doubt it was faked but to be sure please re-post with the additional pics.


Hi! Seller sent the pics. Please check.


----------



## denimcococabas

muchstuff said:


> Looks fine IMO.



Thanks so much for the super quick response, you Bal gals really are the best. The price had me worried though I couldn’t find any glaring inconsistencies. Now I can rest easy. Thanks again


----------



## muchstuff

tatiana6909 said:


> Hi! Seller sent the pics. Please check.


I think you're OK but the tag pic is so blurry I can't really make it out very well.


----------



## muchstuff

denimcococabas said:


> Thanks so much for the super quick response, you Bal gals really are the best. The price had me worried though I couldn’t find any glaring inconsistencies. Now I can rest easy. Thanks again


My pleasure, sometimes you just get a deal!


----------



## tatiana6909

muchstuff said:


> I think you're OK but the tag pic is so blurry I can't really make it out very well.


I know. I asked for a clearer pic but the seller said that’s the best she could do.  
Anyway, thanks for checking!


----------



## muchstuff

tatiana6909 said:


> I know. I asked for a clearer pic but the seller said that’s the best she could do.
> Anyway, thanks for checking!


My pleasure!


----------



## wobertow

muchstuff said:


> I think you're OK but the tag pic is so blurry I can't really make it out very well.



Thanks love! Here’s another picture of the tag. Sorry the lighting in my house is weird lol!


----------



## muchstuff

wobertow said:


> Thanks love! Here’s another picture of the tag. Sorry the lighting in my house is weird lol!
> View attachment 3979218
> View attachment 3979219


That comment wasn't directed at you, your pics are fine, I was just waiting for someone else to take a look . Looks fine to me!


----------



## Hbellis83

Hi. I'm trying to authenticate a bag from depop. https://www.depop.com/lbmch/lbmch-balenciaga-city-bag-black

Thank you


----------



## Hbellis83

And this one! This one is beautiful
https://www.depop.com/ach2018/ach2018-balenciaga-city-bag-in-anthracite

Please tell me if I'm doing this wrong by the way!


----------



## Hbellis83

I'll stop now. I love this but the price is scary
https://www.depop.com/zuzulienka/zuzulienka-balenciaga-giant-city-cards-and


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## cindi123

pugtolove said:


> Hello may I have this authenticated. Tia!
> 
> Item name: authenticate Balenciaga giant 12 mini city gold yellow leather
> Item number: 201537557659
> Site: Ebay
> Seller: vmluxuryshop
> Item link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/201537557659
> 
> Comments: the front tag looks off?


----------



## cindi123

Hello everyone ! First time poster - any help authenticating would be wonderful
Item : black balenciaga city 10 year anniversary - 
Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

cindi123 said:


> Hello everyone ! First time poster - any help authenticating would be wonderful
> Item : black balenciaga city 10 year anniversary -
> Thank you



I'm sorry but this bag is not authentic.


----------



## cindi123

Ok - can you tell me what specifically gave it away ?


----------



## muchstuff

cindi123 said:


> Ok - can you tell me what specifically gave it away ?


We don't post particulars so as not to inform the fakers, but pretty much all of the markers we check were off.


----------



## muchstuff

Hbellis83 said:


> I'll stop now. I love this but the price is scary
> https://www.depop.com/zuzulienka/zuzulienka-balenciaga-giant-city-cards-and





Hbellis83 said:


> Hi. I'm trying to authenticate a bag from depop. https://www.depop.com/lbmch/lbmch-balenciaga-city-bag-black
> 
> Thank you





Hbellis83 said:


> And this one! This one is beautiful
> https://www.depop.com/ach2018/ach2018-balenciaga-city-bag-in-anthracite
> 
> Please tell me if I'm doing this wrong by the way!



None of these posts have the all the needed pics, please see the link below and re-post.


----------



## cindi123

muchstuff said:


> We don't post particulars so as not to inform the fakers, but pretty much all of the markers we check were off.


Thank you so much - feeling really really dumb as I ( sighhhh ) purchased it - ugh


----------



## muchstuff

cindi123 said:


> Thank you so much - feeling really really dumb as I ( sighhhh ) purchased it - ugh


It happens, don't beat yourself up. I hope you're able to return it, depending on where you purchased you may need a paid authentication.


----------



## cindi123

cindi123 said:


> Thank you so much - feeling really really dumb as I ( sighhhh ) purchased it - ugh


Thank you so much I am beating myself up because I'm usually a pretty smart person I bought it off kijjiju a private seller in Toronto -  I don't know what possessed me I thought I was doing my own research obviously not ha ha! I asked for my money back and I would return it to her - she guaranteed authenticity .  ..and she said absolutely not-  it's a real bag and she would not commit to it being fake because it's not! She refused to give me my money back I even offered to take a loss she said absolutely not. So… Don't know what to do with this bag now !!!?? Don't feel right ?!! I guess even smart people do stupid things once in a while… That's me trying to make myself feel less dumb


----------



## muchstuff

cindi123 said:


> Thank you so much I am beating myself up because I'm usually a pretty smart person I bought it off kijjiju a private seller in Toronto -  I don't know what possessed me I thought I was doing my own research obviously not ha ha! I asked for my money back and I would return it to her - she guaranteed authenticity .  ..and she said absolutely not-  it's a real bag and she would not commit to it being fake because it's not! She refused to give me my money back I even offered to take a loss she said absolutely not. So… Don't know what to do with this bag now !!!?? Don't feel right ?!! I guess even smart people do stupid things once in a while… That's me trying to make myself feel less dumb


It's tough when it's a private seller. You could get a paid authentication and see what she says. She may be convinced it's authentic if she bought it pre-loved.


----------



## denimcococabas

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure, sometimes you just get a deal!



I totally blanked and forgot to ask if you could figure out what year this was. Do you know what year/season the slim was produced? The reference section here is great for more popular styles but a bit, well... slim on the short run styles.


----------



## cindi123

muchstuff said:


> It's tough when it's a private seller. You could get a paid authentication and see what she says. She may be convinced it's authentic if she bought it pre-loved.




Hi ! Yes I told her I was doing that ( I am) she said well the person is wrong....  - it's real ! I told her I was going to the police  - she said go ahead " it's real " - she said too bad ... I'm so curious as to why @ if it's real " .... why wouldn't by it back ?! Again - hard lesson learned . She has TONS of adds up for other designer items


----------



## muchstuff

denimcococabas said:


> I totally blanked and forgot to ask if you could figure out what year this was. Do you know what year/season the slim was produced? The reference section here is great for more popular styles but a bit, well... slim on the short run styles.


I've read it started in 2008 but not sure how long it was made, more research needed!


----------



## LoraleiFinn

Balenciaga Blackout City, please authenticate


----------



## muchstuff

LoraleiFinn said:


> Balenciaga Blackout City, please authenticate


Welcome! Pics need to be sharp, clear and forward facing. Please see the link below for pics needed and re-post, someone will take a look for you. Please also post a link or info re: seller.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## LoraleiFinn

muchstuff said:


> Welcome! Pics need to be sharp, clear and forward facing. Please see the link below for pics needed and re-post, someone will take a look for you. Please also post a link or info re: seller.




Thanks I’ll repost.  I bought this bag.


----------



## muchstuff

It helps us to know where a bag is purchased. (Some places have better reputations than others!)


----------



## LoraleiFinn

Balenciaga Blackout City
Purchased by me at an Estate Sale
I think it’s fake

Are these pics okay?


----------



## denimcococabas

muchstuff said:


> I've read it started in 2008 but not sure how long it was made, more research needed!



Ok, thanks


----------



## wobertow

muchstuff said:


> That comment wasn't directed at you, your pics are fine, I was just waiting for someone else to take a look . Looks fine to me!



Lol! Thanks Muchstuff!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## muchstuff

wobertow said:


> Lol! Thanks Muchstuff!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


My pleasure!


----------



## muchstuff

LoraleiFinn said:


> Balenciaga Blackout City
> Purchased by me at an Estate Sale
> I think it’s fake
> 
> Are these pics okay?


I have to say I see some discrepancies with the tag but I'd prefer to have more opinions @ksuromax @Conni618 @cbarrus , enjoy your vacation @peacebabe !


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I have to say I see some discrepancies with the tag but I'd prefer to have more opinions @ksuromax @Conni618 @cbarrus , enjoy your vacation @peacebabe !


agree, it looks off to me as well


----------



## cbarrus

LoraleiFinn said:


> Balenciaga Blackout City
> Purchased by me at an Estate Sale
> I think it’s fake
> 
> Are these pics okay?



Pics are fine.  Unfortunately, this bag is not authentic


----------



## Nat_CAN

Can you please authenticate this Balenciaga? TIA :- )
Name: Authentic balenciaga Giant 12 Grey Hip Lambskin Crossbody
Seller: mnd1624
Item Number: 182770351860
Link : https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...351860?hash=item2a8df63ef4:g:f18AAOSwIC1Z259b


----------



## ksuromax

Nat_CAN said:


> Can you please authenticate this Balenciaga? TIA :- )
> Name: Authentic balenciaga Giant 12 Grey Hip Lambskin Crossbody
> Seller: mnd1624
> Item Number: 182770351860
> Link : https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...351860?hash=item2a8df63ef4:g:f18AAOSwIC1Z259b


From this point i don't see anything alarming, but a few pics are missing for a proper authentication, front of the tag, rivets, zipper head, please ask these and re-post again, someone will be around to help you


----------



## Nat_CAN

ksuromax said:


> From this point i don't see anything alarming, but a few pics are missing for a proper authentication, front of the tag, rivets, zipper head, please ask these and re-post again, someone will be around to help you


Thanks so much, I just emailed the seller for additional pictures as you recommended .


----------



## LoraleiFinn

cbarrus said:


> Pics are fine.  Unfortunately, this bag is not authentic



Thanks all!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Finally! If loving this bracelet is wrong, I don't want to be right   
Please, dear authenticators, have a second look at this bracelet, now with my own pics, that I had authenticated with Vestiaire pics some weeks ago.











cont. in next post.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Cont. from post #8022:


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Cont. from post #8022:
> View attachment 3981870
> View attachment 3981871
> View attachment 3981872
> View attachment 3981873
> View attachment 3981874
> View attachment 3981875
> View attachment 3981876


as far as i can see, all looks good, but what is that star in the end???


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> as far as i can see, all looks good, but what is that star in the end???


Thank you, k! I know, the star?! I was going to ask about that. And the diagonal marks on the box. Maybe I don't want to know?!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you, k! I know, the star?! I was going to ask about that. And the diagonal marks on the box. Maybe I don't want to know?!


those marks could be handling/storage scratches/marks?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> those marks could be handling/storage scratches/marks?


I was just thinking that there could have been something the matter with the bracelet so the box has been marked? The bracelet looks new and not a mark on it, though. It was sold as unused, new, and it seems to be as advertised. I LOVE it, so happy about it and want to wear it right away. But I'll be good and wait a while.


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I was just thinking that there could have been something the matter with the bracelet so the box has been marked? The bracelet looks new and not a mark on it, though. It was sold as unused, new, and it seems to be as advertised. I LOVE it, so happy about it and want to wear it right away. But I'll be good and wait a while.


yes, i would love others to have a look, too


----------



## mflowers85

Hello, Ladies! Can you authenticate this?
Is this a valid Balenciaga code format to be on the leather tag??
*173082D94JM*
I know it is a valid model number, but doens't match the leather codes I know/have.


----------



## cbarrus

mflowers85 said:


> Hello, Ladies! Can you authenticate this?
> Is this a valid Balenciaga code format to be on the leather tag??
> *173082D94JM*
> I know it is a valid model number, but doens't match the leather codes I know/have.
> 
> View attachment 3982210
> View attachment 3982211
> View attachment 3982212
> View attachment 3982202
> 
> View attachment 3982202



This is not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Gengen08

Please authenticate this bag 
Balenciaga midday
Bubble gum pink
Serial no-178032 2000 47
Seller-a friend


----------



## missphilippa

Good day! Please authenticate this Balenciaga bag for me. It's a Part Time model with gold hardware. Thank you so much!


----------



## Gengen08

Gengen08 said:


> Please authenticate this bag
> Balenciaga midday
> Bubble gum pink
> Serial no-178032 2000 47
> Seller-a friend


Thank you so much in advance


----------



## LostInBal

Gengen08 said:


> Please authenticate this bag
> Balenciaga midday
> Bubble gum pink
> Serial no-178032 2000 47
> Seller-a friend


Fake, sorry.


----------



## LostInBal

Authentic and 


missphilippa said:


> Good day! Please authenticate this Balenciaga bag for me. It's a Part Time model with gold hardware. Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 3982353
> View attachment 3982354
> View attachment 3982358
> View attachment 3982361
> View attachment 3982364
> View attachment 3982366
> View attachment 3982368
> View attachment 3982371
> View attachment 3982374
> View attachment 3982376


----------



## Gengen08

Thank you so much @aaline_72. Appreciate it so much. Good thing I didnt pay yet. More power!


----------



## missphilippa

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic and




Thanks so much!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Finally! If loving this bracelet is wrong, I don't want to be right
> Please, dear authenticators, have a second look at this bracelet, now with my own pics, that I had authenticated with Vestiaire pics some weeks ago.
> View attachment 3981859
> View attachment 3981860
> View attachment 3981861
> View attachment 3981862
> View attachment 3981863
> View attachment 3981864
> View attachment 3981865
> View attachment 3981866
> View attachment 3981867
> View attachment 3981868
> 
> cont. in next post.


peacebabe (or anyone else who would like to), now that you're back, could you please have a look at this bracelet again? There are more pics in the post just after this one that I quoted. I asked the seller on Vestiaire about the star stamp, and she answered that I had to ask Bal about it because apparently it was there when the seller bought it. I doubt Bal will answer specific questions like that, though.

Thank you


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## frenchie_sarah

Hello ! I am new to Balenciaga. I've bought this Classic City on Vestiaire Collective and I would like you to confirm the authenticity before removing any tag. The photos have been taken in artificial lights that's why the bag seems really shiny. On the silver plate, on the bottom line it's written 11 and not H, it's just a scratch 
Thank you ☺️


----------



## cindi123

Hello! If anyone could help me out and let me know if this is real that would be wonderful thank you so much and advance


----------



## cindi123




----------



## Linds7

Hi! So the previous item I bought from Tradesy did end up being a fake! I purchased another, so I’m hoping you could give me your thoughts on it’s authenticity. Photos attached. I feel a bit concerned about the strap. It seems rather thin and flimsy. It is also smooth on the inner side- as shown in the pictures and not pebbled like the rest of the bag. Is this normal? Thank you so much in advance! 
Balenciaga Metallic Edge City
I believe the code on the tag reads: 115748 1000 G 002123


----------



## muchstuff

Linds7 said:


> Hi! So the previous item I bought from Tradesy did end up being a fake! I purchased another, so I’m hoping you could give me your thoughts on it’s authenticity. Photos attached. I feel a bit concerned about the strap. It seems rather thin and flimsy. It is also smooth on the inner side- as shown in the pictures and not pebbled like the rest of the bag. Is this normal? Thank you so much in advance!
> Balenciaga Metallic Edge City
> I believe the code on the tag reads: 115748 1000 G 002123


Sorry but the pics aren't close and clear enough. Please try re-posting, see the link below for pics needed.


----------



## Linds7

muchstuff said:


> Sorry but the pics aren't close and clear enough. Please try re-posting, see the link below for pics needed.


I’m so sorry about that! I don’t see a link below- I’m not familiar with forums at all. I have reposted pictures hopefully they are better. I can’t get a good picture of the code- but I wrote it in my previous post. Thanks for the help and your patience!


----------



## muchstuff

Linds7 said:


> I’m so sorry about that! I don’t see a link below- I’m not familiar with forums at all. I have reposted pictures hopefully they are better. I can’t get a good picture of the code- but I wrote it in my previous post. Thanks for the help and your patience!


It's not just a matter of the code unfortunately, we examine the font and spacing, etc. very carefully as well, and if it's not visible enough we can't do that. I'm personally not comfortable enough with what I can make out on my monitor to comment, perhaps one of the others will take a look. Sorry . (The links are in red under my post).


----------



## muchstuff

frenchie_sarah said:


> Hello ! I am new to Balenciaga. I've bought this Classic City on Vestiaire Collective and I would like you to confirm the authenticity before removing any tag. The photos have been taken in artificial lights that's why the bag seems really shiny. On the silver plate, on the bottom line it's written 11 and not H, it's just a scratch
> Thank you ☺️


Authentic IMO.


----------



## muchstuff

cindi123 said:


> View attachment 3984446
> View attachment 3984448
> View attachment 3984450
> View attachment 3984451
> View attachment 3984454
> View attachment 3984455
> View attachment 3984458


Please see the link below for all of the pics needed. All must be close up, flat-facing and clear.


----------



## Amanda B

sorry to bother you but how do we post in this thread? i would like to request a authentication of a Balenciaga bag but i can't work out how to post?!




Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to Balenciaga in this thread.
> 
> - Please do a search within the thread (use Search this thread located on the top right corner) to check if the item has been reviewed by one of the senior authenticators before posting. Try to put your search term in quotes. For example, instead of searching for 1234567890, search for "1234567890"
> 
> - Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> then attach any photos
> 
> - You cannot post your own auctions. However, should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to defend your own auction if its authenticity is questioned, please do not authenticate your own Bbag.
> 
> - Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> - Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> - Please post link (eg/ #4888 , copy and paste the post number) to the original query when requesting a second opinion or in follow up post.
> 
> - Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> 
> - Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> - Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## smudgedskyline

Hi! Could someone please help me with this one:

Item Name: Authentic Grey Balenciaga Giant 12 Silver City Bag
Item Number: 323099319998
Seller ID:csabakollar 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## Linds7

muchstuff said:


> It's not just a matter of the code unfortunately, we examine the font and spacing, etc. very carefully as well, and if it's not visible enough we can't do that. I'm personally not comfortable enough with what I can make out on my monitor to comment, perhaps one of the others will take a look. Sorry . (The links are in red under my post).


Okay, I think I have it right this time (hopefully)! Lol thank you so so much for your help and patience. If you think it is authentic any information you could give me about the year the bag was made, the kind of leather,  collection, etc. I would also appreciate because the seller did not have much info and I’m not very knowledgable about Balenciaga!


----------



## tatiana6909

hi!

can someone please take a look at the listing below and check if authentic? seller provided additional photos.

Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA 2012 Lambskin Leather.   Giant 21 Rose Gold Day Bag!
Item Number: 162916108673
Seller ID: ellekaylisa
Link: https://www.ebay.ph/itm/162916108673?ul_noapp=true


----------



## tatiana6909

hi! here's another listing i'm considering. hope someone could take a look. requested pics of the rivet and zipper underside already but have not received them yet.

Item Name: Balenciaga Black Hobo Purse  2007 model 173081 D941N
Item Number: 253440767594
Seller ID: needtasell
Link: https://www.ebay.ph/itm/253440767594?ul_noapp=true

thanks!


----------



## tatiana6909

tatiana6909 said:


> hi! here's another listing i'm considering. hope someone could take a look. requested pics of the rivet and zipper underside already but have not received them yet.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Black Hobo Purse  2007 model 173081 D941N
> Item Number: 253440767594
> Seller ID: needtasell
> Link: https://www.ebay.ph/itm/253440767594?ul_noapp=true
> 
> thanks!



hi! seller sent additional pics


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

Linds7 said:


> Okay, I think I have it right this time (hopefully)! Lol thank you so so much for your help and patience. If you think it is authentic any information you could give me about the year the bag was made, the kind of leather,  collection, etc. I would also appreciate because the seller did not have much info and I’m not very knowledgable about Balenciaga!


2014 goatskin, ME City
in my opinion it's authentic


----------



## ksuromax

tatiana6909 said:


> hi! seller sent additional pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3985865
> View attachment 3985866
> View attachment 3985867
> View attachment 3985865
> View attachment 3985866
> View attachment 3985867
> View attachment 3985868
> View attachment 3985869


Sorry, but rivets and back side of the tag are completely blurred and not helpful


----------



## Linds7

ksuromax said:


> 2014 goatskin, ME City
> in my opinion it's authentic


Thank you for all your help! It was so kind of you!


----------



## ksuromax

tatiana6909 said:


> hi!
> 
> can someone please take a look at the listing below and check if authentic? seller provided additional photos.
> 
> Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA 2012 Lambskin Leather.   Giant 21 Rose Gold Day Bag!
> Item Number: 162916108673
> Seller ID: ellekaylisa
> Link: https://www.ebay.ph/itm/162916108673?ul_noapp=true
> View attachment 3985691
> View attachment 3985692
> View attachment 3985693
> View attachment 3985694


This one looks fine to me


----------



## ksuromax

Linds7 said:


> Thank you for all your help! It was so kind of you!


Most welcome


----------



## tatiana6909

ksuromax said:


> This one looks fine to me


thanks for taking a look so soon! and yaaay! thanks again!


----------



## ksuromax

tatiana6909 said:


> thanks for taking a look so soon! and yaaay! thanks again!


My pleasure
make sure you get all pics clear and sharp on the second one and post them again, good luck!


----------



## denimcococabas

Ladies, I’m back with yet another request. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Name: “Balenciaga old bowling style in white”

Item #: 273078408432

Site: eBay

Seller: clyo2387

Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273078408432

Comment: I still can’t figure out what year/season these bags without a letter or a season specific color come from. Any ideas would be awesome. 
I’m attaching a few extra photos.


----------



## muchstuff

denimcococabas said:


> Ladies, I’m back with yet another request. Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Name: “Balenciaga old bowling style in white”
> 
> Item #: 273078408432
> 
> Site: eBay
> 
> Seller: clyo2387
> 
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273078408432
> 
> Comment: I still can’t figure out what year/season these bags without a letter or a season specific color come from. Any ideas would be awesome.
> I’m attaching a few extra photos.
> View attachment 3987616
> View attachment 3987617
> View attachment 3987618
> View attachment 3987619
> View attachment 3987620
> View attachment 3987621


Authentic IMO, this is the style code for the mini bowling. 2006-07 with an LE 09 Holiday edition from what I can find. I haven't seen evidence of any 08's but can't say for sure. This one looks like chevre to me.


----------



## denimcococabas

muchstuff said:


> Authentic IMO, this is the style code for the mini bowling. 2006-07 with an LE 09 Holiday edition from what I can find. I haven't seen evidence of any 08's but can't say for sure. This one looks like chevre to me.



OMG you’re amazing. Thank you so much for the assistance.


----------



## muchstuff

denimcococabas said:


> OMG you’re amazing. Thank you so much for the assistance.


My pleasure!


----------



## East end Emma

*Could I please ask if this Balenciaga Twiggy is authentic please.*
*
I am able to return to seller if not.  128523 3444.

My concern is that leather label is cream and not black like bag.

Seller adamant it’s genuine.

Apologies if posted in wrong section as 1st Time used.

Many thanks x

*


----------



## heidyamanda

Hi peeps,

Please authenticate this balenciaga city bag.

Link :  

Its balenciaga city
With serial number 115748 4680 002123 

Thank you ❤️


----------



## LostInBal

East end Emma said:


> View attachment 3988103
> View attachment 3988102
> View attachment 3988103
> View attachment 3988105
> View attachment 3988107
> View attachment 3988106
> View attachment 3988107
> *Could I please ask if this Balenciaga Twiggy is authentic please.
> 
> I am able to return to seller if not.  128523 3444.
> 
> My concern is that leather label is cream and not black like bag.
> 
> Seller adamant it’s genuine.
> 
> Apologies if posted in wrong section as 1st Time used.
> 
> Many thanks x
> *


It’s authentic but has been redyed from off white to black, I would return it


----------



## LostInBal

heidyamanda said:


> View attachment 3988137
> View attachment 3988137
> View attachment 3988138
> View attachment 3988139
> View attachment 3988145
> View attachment 3988144
> View attachment 3988138
> View attachment 3988140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi peeps,
> 
> Please authenticate this balenciaga city bag.
> 
> Link :
> 
> Its balenciaga city
> With serial number 115748 4680 002123
> 
> Thank you ❤️



Authentic imo


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## East end Emma

aalinne_72 said:


> It’s authentic but has been redyed from off white to black, I would return it


Thank you so much. Have spent hours trying to work that out. Did not give that a thought x


----------



## maggievnlove

I ladies. I bought this bag impulsively without much research.  This is my 1st balenciaga/ 1st preloved piece ever.  Could you please help me out to see if it is authentic.  The bag is supposed to be from 2004. Thank you so much in advance


----------



## LostInBal

Authentic in my opinion 


maggievnlove said:


> I ladies. I bought this bag impulsively without much research.  This is my 1st balenciaga/ 1st preloved piece ever.  Could you please help me out to see if it is authentic.  The bag is supposed to be from 2004. Thank you so much in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3988491
> View attachment 3988491
> View attachment 3988493
> View attachment 3988494
> View attachment 3988498
> View attachment 3988497
> View attachment 3988496
> View attachment 3988495


----------



## clime cedar

Could someone please verify the authenticity here. My first Bal. And just realizing the front ID number does not match the back!


----------



## clime cedar

clime cedar said:


> Could someone please verify the authenticity here. My first Bal. And just realizing the front ID number does not match the back!



Here is the link. Asvertised as City Medium but ID  É 103208 would indicate its F/W 2015 first city do size doesn’t line up either...
https://m.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-C...ium-Handbag-/222867442420?txnId=2048074256012


----------



## muchstuff

clime cedar said:


> Here is the link. Asvertised as City Medium but ID  É 103208 would indicate its F/W 2015 first city do size doesn’t line up either...
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-C...ium-Handbag-/222867442420?txnId=2048074256012



Hi and welcome to tPF...we do have a rule that we don't authentic via private message, sorry (otherwise the authenticators would be inundated). It does take a bit of time for a reply and you've only just posted so hang on and I'm sure someone will get back to you. That said, I don't remember ever seeing an authentic bag where the style codes don't match. 
Re-post with very clear, front-facing close up pics. Post the front and back of tag, the bale, the back of the zipper head, and the back of the rivet. Plus a good shot of the entire bag. You're less likely to be overlooked if the pics are exactly as needed.


----------



## clime cedar

I'll post slightly better pics. All I have!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Hi and welcome to tPF...we do have a rule that we don't authentic via private message, sorry (otherwise the authenticators would be inundated). It does take a bit of time for a reply and you've only just posted so hang on and I'm sure someone will get back to you. That said, I don't remember ever seeing an authentic bag where the style codes don't match.
> Re-post with very clear, front-facing close up pics. Post the front and back of tag, the bale, the back of the zipper head, and the back of the rivet. Plus a good shot of the entire bag. You're less likely to be overlooked if the pics are exactly as needed.





clime cedar said:


> I'll post slightly better pics. All I have!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3989945
> View attachment 3989946
> View attachment 3989947


i agree with Much, i don't feel good about a bag with non-matching codes, besides, back side of the tag is too unclear (for me) to judge.


----------



## clime cedar

Is it strange that the city model number, 115748 appears on the paper tag but not on front of metal plate on the bag, but stamped in leather on back? I can’t find a single example where the numbers don’t match, front to back. The seller is super responsive and adamnt about authenticity, saying it was purchased in Paris. It’s so hard to authenticate


----------



## muchstuff

clime cedar said:


> Is it strange that the city model number, 115748 appears on the paper tag but not on front of metal plate on the bag, but stamped in leather on back? I can’t find a single example where the numbers don’t match, front to back. The seller is super responsive and adamnt about authenticity, saying it was purchased in Paris. It’s so hard to authenticate


Does she have a receipt?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Does she have a receipt?


regardless of the receipt, which could be totally irrelevant to the bag, i still cannot see any tiny reason why First's ID would be placed on City's plate


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> regardless of the receipt, which could be totally irrelevant to the bag, i still cannot see any tiny reason why First's ID would be placed on City's plate :confus
> 
> 
> Ksuro the OP has cancelled the purchase. Wise move IMHO.


----------



## ksuromax

better safe than sorry


----------



## shogomomo

Hi! I purchased a bag on Poshmark. It's my first high-end bag and I think I realized too late my great deal was maybe not as great as I thought... I have until tonight to release payment to the seller, though, so if it is not real I might re-think keeping.

Item Name: Balenciaga Giant City (I think)

Any insight? Thank you!!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



shogomomo said:


> Hi! I purchased a bag on Poshmark. It's my first high-end bag and I think I realized too late my great deal was maybe not as great as I thought... I have until tonight to release payment to the seller, though, so if it is not real I might re-think keeping.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Giant City (I think)
> 
> Any insight? Thank you!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## shogomomo

Dang, that's what I was afraid of. Thank you for the quick response!


peacebabe said:


> Hello, it's non authentic


----------



## kmm732

Hello,

Hoping someone can help authenticate this bag, I haven’t purchased yet but am thinking about it, used. It says this was from 2016 which matches with the code. I have asked for more images, but have only been able to find this style on bysymphony. Would love others thoughts on this before I purchase! Thanks!

https://www.bysymphony.com/balenciaga-rope-crossbody-burgundy-54372.html


----------



## clime cedar

ksuromax said:


> better safe than sorry


Yes! I agree! The seller was very responsive and adamant that the bag was authentic. Was very offended when I asked questions about why the numbering was off. Onward! Thanks for you help!!


----------



## clime cedar

What do you guys think about this one? I feel better about it even without a pic of the back of the leather tag...


----------



## maggievnlove

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic in my opinion


Thank you so much


----------



## muchstuff

clime cedar said:


> What do you guys think about this one? I feel better about it even without a pic of the back of the leather tag...
> 
> View attachment 3991400
> View attachment 3991401
> View attachment 3991402
> View attachment 3991403


We need all the necessary pics...


----------



## clime cedar

muchstuff said:


> We need all the necessary pics...


I figured, but gave it a shot while I wait for more. Why can't I find a color chart for Spring/Summer 2017 anywhere???


----------



## muchstuff

clime cedar said:


> I figured, but gave it a shot while I wait for more. Why can't I find a color chart for Spring/Summer 2017 anywhere???


Colour charts aren't easy to get hold of, sadly.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Colour charts aren't easy to get hold of, sadly.


especially when the SAs don't have the correct names themselves, i asked a few weeks ago about the newest red, he said - 'it's just RED'.... when we know it has to be Rouge Tango


----------



## pzammie

Just arrived today and want to be sure about this 2006 Ink City. TIA!
View attachment 3992631
View attachment 3992633
View attachment 3992634

View attachment 3992635


----------



## pzammie

Oops. Here are the first 4 pics again for the 2006 Ink City:


----------



## muchstuff

pzammie said:


> Oops. Here are the first 4 pics again for the 2006 Ink City:
> 
> View attachment 3992658
> 
> View attachment 3992660
> 
> View attachment 3992662
> 
> View attachment 3992665


Looks fine IMO.


----------



## lisaagustine

Hi, can you please authenticate this bag
Item name: Balenciaga metallic edge city black
item no: 
282872101889
seller:  novikate1987
url: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-BAL...101889?hash=item41dc7dbc01:g:x-wAAOSwoPRanah4

thankyou


----------



## lisaagustine

Hi, i have another one that catches my interest
item name: 
*BAG BALENCIAGA METALLIC EDGE CITY *
Item no: 
152932288233
seller:  albetta08
url: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENT...288233?hash=item239b7986e9:g:fSUAAOSwRChalYdU

thanks againnn


----------



## peacebabe

I will avoid this



lisaagustine said:


> Hi, can you please authenticate this bag
> Item name: Balenciaga metallic edge city black
> item no:
> 282872101889
> seller:  novikate1987
> url: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-BAL...101889?hash=item41dc7dbc01:g:x-wAAOSwoPRanah4
> 
> thankyou


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Can't help when all photos are upside down & blur



lisaagustine said:


> Hi, i have another one that catches my interest
> item name:
> *BAG BALENCIAGA METALLIC EDGE CITY *
> Item no:
> 152932288233
> seller:  albetta08
> url: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENT...288233?hash=item239b7986e9:g:fSUAAOSwRChalYdU
> 
> thanks againnn


----------



## lisaagustine

peacebabe said:


> I will avoid this


aww ok thankyou


----------



## ksuromax

pzammie said:


> Oops. Here are the first 4 pics again for the 2006 Ink City:
> 
> View attachment 3992658
> 
> View attachment 3992660
> 
> View attachment 3992662
> 
> View attachment 3992665





muchstuff said:


> Looks fine IMO.


and IMO, too


----------



## pzammie

ksuromax said:


> and IMO, too



Yayyy!  Thanks for authenticating my 2006 Ink City Muchstuff and Ksuromax!  Got another oldie coming: 2005 Dolma City. Will post when it arrives[emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

pzammie said:


> Yayyy!  Thanks for authenticating my 2006 Ink City Muchstuff and Ksuromax!  Got another oldie coming: 2005 Dolma City. Will post when it arrives[emoji7]


will look forward to seeing your pics, you always take great mod shots!!


----------



## cbarrus

clime cedar said:


> I'll post slightly better pics. All I have!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3989945
> View attachment 3989946
> View attachment 3989947



A little late here, sorry. There is no way I would consider this bag authentic. I hope you can get your money back


----------



## sara1919

Any help is appreciated! Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Balenciaga Metal Plate Mini City
Item Number: 162710435857
Seller ID: kelesca2015
Link: 
https://m.ebay.ca/itm/Balenciaga-Me...435857?hash=item25e24c3811:g:5UsAAOSwFbJZ3t2x


----------



## becks___

Hey! Can you please authenticate this Balenciaga? Also hoping to clarify whether this bag is truly anthracite or black? Does anyone know what year this bag is from? The serial number is *173084 1000 002123 *which I'm assuming the "1000" means black according to the research I've been trying to do on it! TIA!  

Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA CITY Anthracite GIANT Hardware
Seller: blueranchu 
Item Number: 152924123367
Link : https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-B...123367?hash=item239afcf0e7:g:4sMAAOSw6zBalRNf


----------



## cindi123

Hi there ! Can you lovely petiole help me out with this one ? Thank you!


----------



## dignatius

Hello,

This bag looks pretty good to me but I figured that I would check with the experts.

Item Name:  Authentic Balenciaga Red City/Motorcycle Purse Grained Goat Skin
Item Number: 292471875379
Seller ID: charmcityvintage
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649


Thanks in advance!


----------



## ksuromax

cindi123 said:


> View attachment 3993871
> View attachment 3993872
> View attachment 3993873
> View attachment 3993874
> View attachment 3993875
> View attachment 3993876
> View attachment 3993877
> View attachment 3993878
> View attachment 3993879
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there ! Can you lovely petiole help me out with this one ? Thank you!


Fake, please, avoid


----------



## ksuromax

dignatius said:


> Hello,
> 
> This bag looks pretty good to me but I figured that I would check with the experts.
> 
> Item Name:  Authentic Balenciaga Red City/Motorcycle Purse Grained Goat Skin
> Item Number: 292471875379
> Seller ID: charmcityvintage
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-Red-City-Motorcycle-Purse-Grained-Goat-Skin/292471875379?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Good pics of rivets and bale would be great to have a look at, but for now i can say it looks like a legit Hamilton chevre to me


----------



## ksuromax

becks___ said:


> Hey! Can you please authenticate this Balenciaga? Also hoping to clarify whether this bag is truly anthracite or black? Does anyone know what year this bag is from? The serial number is *173084 1000 002123 *which I'm assuming the "1000" means black according to the research I've been trying to do on it! TIA!
> 
> Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA CITY Anthracite GIANT Hardware
> Seller: blueranchu
> Item Number: 152924123367
> Link : https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-B...123367?hash=item239afcf0e7:g:4sMAAOSw6zBalRNf


Code 1000 indeed indicates black, but inner tag looks very grey to me, could be a lighting issue, but let's wait for others to have a second look
leather is agneau, and by font and hw i guess it's from 2009-2011 

@peacebabe @muchstuff @cbarrus


----------



## cindi123

ksuromax said:


> Fake, please, avoid


Thank you sooo much !


----------



## ciel5177

Hi, can anyone help to authenticate this bag?
Thanks.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## cbarrus

ksuromax said:


> Code 1000 indeed indicates black, but inner tag looks very grey to me, could be a lighting issue, but let's wait for others to have a second look
> leather is agneau, and by font and hw i guess it's from 2009-2011
> 
> @peacebabe @muchstuff @cbarrus



This bag should definitely be black with that code. Maybe it's faded and that's why the seller says anthracite. You may want to ask for clarification. The code for anthracite is 1202.


----------



## cbarrus

ciel5177 said:


> Hi, can anyone help to authenticate this bag?
> Thanks.



Authentic, in my opinion.


----------



## cbarrus

dignatius said:


> Hello,
> 
> This bag looks pretty good to me but I figured that I would check with the experts.
> 
> Item Name:  Authentic Balenciaga Red City/Motorcycle Purse Grained Goat Skin
> Item Number: 292471875379
> Seller ID: charmcityvintage
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-Red-City-Motorcycle-Purse-Grained-Goat-Skin/292471875379?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Authentic.


----------



## denimcococabas

Name: “Balenciaga shoulder bag the twiggy”

Item #: 273078540476

Site: eBay

Seller: Japan_monoshare

Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273078540476

Comment: yet another one that I would greatly appreciate your help with authenticating. Also, any idea on year/season or color name would also be much obliged. Thanks again gals.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi everyone. This is on a local buy and sell group. Is it too good to be true? Thanks.

Name: Balenciaga Giant Handbag.
Website: LetGo.


----------



## ksuromax

denimcococabas said:


> Name: “Balenciaga shoulder bag the twiggy”
> 
> Item #: 273078540476
> 
> Site: eBay
> 
> Seller: Japan_monoshare
> 
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273078540476
> 
> Comment: yet another one that I would greatly appreciate your help with authenticating. Also, any idea on year/season or color name would also be much obliged. Thanks again gals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3995662
> View attachment 3995663
> View attachment 3995664
> View attachment 3995665
> View attachment 3995666
> View attachment 3995667
> View attachment 3995668
> View attachment 3995669


Looks fine, in my opinion


----------



## ksuromax

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everyone. This is on a local buy and sell group. Is it too good to be true? Thanks.
> 
> Name: Balenciaga Giant Handbag.
> Website: LetGo.


These pics belong to different bags, regardless, the necessary pics are not provided, zipper head, rivets, bale


----------



## SakuraSakura

ksuromax said:


> These pics belong to different bags, regardless, the necessary pics are not provided, zipper head, rivets, bale



Thank you for responding. It turns out it was just recently sold. You're right - these are different pictures! That is super shady.


----------



## denimcococabas

ksuromax said:


> Looks fine, in my opinion



Yay, another Bal in the bag. Thanks again for being so knowledgeable and responsive.


----------



## Petruspus

Hi, I hope someone of you lovely ladies and gents may help me authenticate this Balenciaga for me? TIA.

Item name:  BALENCIAGA Violet Lambskin Leather Giant 12 Silver Hip Bag

Item number:  184088

Seller: yoogiscloset

Link:  https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-violet-lambskin-leather-giant-12-silver-hip-bag.html


----------



## LostInBal

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everyone. This is on a local buy and sell group. Is it too good to be true? Thanks.
> 
> Name: Balenciaga Giant Handbag.
> Website: LetGo.


This is fake..


----------



## cbarrus

Petruspus said:


> Hi, I hope someone of you lovely ladies and gents may help me authenticate this Balenciaga for me? TIA.
> 
> Item name:  BALENCIAGA Violet Lambskin Leather Giant 12 Silver Hip Bag
> 
> Item number:  184088
> 
> Seller: yoogiscloset
> 
> Link:  https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-violet-lambskin-leather-giant-12-silver-hip-bag.html



This is authentic. It never hurts to check, but Yoogi's Closet is a well-known and reputable site.


----------



## maggiesze1

Hello,
Would one of you lovely ladies be able to authenticate this City?

Description: BALENCIAGA AMETHYST CITY BAG COVERED REGULAR HARDWARE
Item: 122807296654
Seller: hgcollection
Link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/122807296654

Thank you! [emoji11]


----------



## striveforluxury

Hello! May I ask for a a second opinion (a more expert one haha) with regard to this bag? I just did a self authentication and it passed as authentic to me. Just wanna make sure before I make some decisions.

Item Name: Balenciaga Mini City RHW
Seller: Individual, not from an auction site

Always appreciate your responses. Thanks in advance! ❤️


----------



## cbarrus

maggiesze1 said:


> Hello,
> Would one of you lovely ladies be able to authenticate this City?
> 
> Description: BALENCIAGA AMETHYST CITY BAG COVERED REGULAR HARDWARE
> Item: 122807296654
> Seller: hgcollection
> Link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/122807296654
> 
> Thank you! [emoji11]



Looks good.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## cbarrus

striveforluxury said:


> Hello! May I ask for a a second opinion (a more expert one haha) with regard to this bag? I just did a self authentication and it passed as authentic to me. Just wanna make sure before I make some decisions.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Mini City RHW
> Seller: Individual, not from an auction site
> 
> Always appreciate your responses. Thanks in advance! ❤️



Authentic, in my opinion.


----------



## striveforluxury

cbarrus said:


> Authentic, in my opinion.



Thank you very much, cbarrus! I love this group haha ❤️


----------



## muchstuff

Can someone check this wallet for me please and thanks! All the pics I have so far, it's a private sale and all other pics look like they're stock. Have we seen fakes so far?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Can someone check this wallet for me please and thanks! All the pics I have so far, it's a private sale and all other pics look like they're stock. Have we seen fakes so far?


I don't have enough experience with these as yet, but i haven't (yet) seen the fakes either 
Can you get it and return if something looks off to you in person??


----------



## Liz129

Please help!
2 bags. One is classic city and the other is envelope clutch, pls help to check, many many thanks


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> I don't have enough experience with these as yet, but i haven't (yet) seen the fakes either
> Can you get it and return if something looks off to you in person??


Thanks dear, I can eyeball it before purchasing but won't have the opportunity for a return, it's on a local buy and sell site and too cheap for brand new...I've asked for a receipt and more pics and haven't heard back yet so it may be besides the point anyway!


----------



## diva7633

Please authenticate 

Giant city


----------



## muchstuff

diva7633 said:


> View attachment 3997657
> View attachment 3997658
> View attachment 3997659
> View attachment 3997660
> View attachment 3997661
> View attachment 3997662
> View attachment 3997663
> View attachment 3997664
> View attachment 3997665
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please authenticate
> 
> Giant city


Looks good from what I can see but some of your pics are too blurry.


----------



## Liz129

Liz129 said:


> Please help!
> 2 bags. One is classic city and the other is envelope clutch, pls help to check, many many thanks


One more photo, pls authenticate! Thx a lot!


----------



## diva7633

muchstuff said:


> Looks good from what I can see but some of your pics are too blurry.



Would you like me to retake any or pretty sure authentic? 

Thank you


----------



## diva7633

muchstuff said:


> Looks good from what I can see but some of your pics are too blurry.


 Post # 8135 cont

Thank you. I hope these are better.


----------



## muchstuff

diva7633 said:


> View attachment 3998015
> View attachment 3998016
> View attachment 3998017
> 
> Post # 8135 cont
> 
> Thank you. I hope these are better.


Authentic IMO.


----------



## peacebabe

Get good photos of the "BALENCIAGA PARIS" & the model number embossed. 



muchstuff said:


> Can someone check this wallet for me please and thanks! All the pics I have so far, it's a private sale and all other pics look like they're stock. Have we seen fakes so far?


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Get good photos of the "BALENCIAGA PARIS" & the model number embossed.


Have asked and am waiting...


----------



## peacebabe

Envelope Clutch looks fine.

As for the City, click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Make sure you get all photos, sharp & clear, then post again



Liz129 said:


> Please help!
> 2 bags. One is classic city and the other is envelope clutch, pls help to check, many many thanks


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Liz129

peacebabe said:


> Envelope Clutch looks fine.
> 
> As for the City, click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Make sure you get all photos, sharp & clear, then post again


Will do it tonight, many thanks!!!!!


----------



## Liz129

Here are the photos!


----------



## Thathangryfoodie

Hello!

My inquiry is similar to the post (linked below). Can you please assist in determining the authenticity of this Balenciaga? Unfortunately, the photos are from the site only.
Item Name: Balenciaga City, Green
Item Number: None
Seller ID: None (Seller is Lxr and Co)
Link: https://www.lxrco.com/balenciaga/totes/city-green-calf 




JulieDon said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> What do you say to this one? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Balenziaga city, purple
> Item Number: 115748-2123
> Seller ID: Froelita
> Link: http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/balenciaga-city-taske-chvre/49479652?forum=140&road=my_items


----------



## muchstuff

Getting pics is like pulling teeth, here's one more and I'm still hoping for the logo. Ref post #8131 @peacebabe  and @ksuromax


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Getting pics is like pulling teeth, here's one more and I'm still hoping for the logo. Ref post #8131 @peacebabe  and @ksuromax
> 
> View attachment 3999187


imo, it looks fine


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> imo, it looks fine


I'm thinking so too, many thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

Thathangryfoodie said:


> Hello!
> 
> My inquiry is similar to the post (linked below). Can you please assist in determining the authenticity of this Balenciaga? Unfortunately, the photos are from the site only.
> Item Name: Balenciaga City, Green
> Item Number: None
> Seller ID: None (Seller is Lxr and Co)
> Link: https://www.lxrco.com/balenciaga/totes/city-green-calf


link doesn 't take me to the bag listing, but to the home page of the site
pics you added are not sufficient, need rivets, zipper head, bale and all in good sharp quality.


----------



## Thathangryfoodie

ksuromax said:


> link doesn 't take me to the bag listing, but to the home page of the site
> pics you added are not sufficient, need rivets, zipper head, bale and all in good sharp quality.


Thank you for all your help.  I apologize for the inefficiency. Unfortunately the site doesn't offer further detailed photos. The only way I can have it authenticated is to purchase it and have it inspected. At least the site allows me to return it within 10 businwas days.


----------



## ksuromax

Thathangryfoodie said:


> Thank you for all your help.  I apologize for the inefficiency. Unfortunately the site doesn't offer further detailed photos. The only way I can have it authenticated is to purchase it and have it inspected. At least the site allows me to return it within 10 businwas days.


well, from what i can see, i can tell you this - it does not scream off, there's a high chance that it's a legit 2007 Pine. 
in the link it says "calf" , if i am right and after you get additional pics and we can confirm authenticity, it will be chevre, goatskin, and 2007 was one of the best years. 
just remember, i am not giving 'green light' without necessary pics, i am giving you hope to get a good bag, decision is after you, good luck!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> well, from what i can see, i can tell you this - it does not scream off, there's a high chance that it's a legit 2007 Pine.
> in the link it says "calf" , if i am right and after you get additional pics and we can confirm authenticity, it will be chevre, goatskin, and 2007 was one of the best years.
> just remember, i am not giving 'green light' without necessary pics, i am giving you hope to get a good bag, decision is after you, good luck!


For what it's worth @ksuromax  I agree with you.


----------



## Liz129

peacebabe said:


> Envelope Clutch looks fine.
> 
> As for the City, click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Make sure you get all photos, sharp & clear, then post again



Here are the photos, thx peacebabe!


----------



## peacebabe

looks fine. No red flag



Liz129 said:


> Here are the photos!


----------



## peacebabe

Get the logo photo, i think it's equally important



muchstuff said:


> Getting pics is like pulling teeth, here's one more and I'm still hoping for the logo. Ref post #8131 @peacebabe  and @ksuromax
> 
> View attachment 3999187


----------



## Liz129

peacebabe said:


> looks fine. No red flag


Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## sara1919

Any help is appreciated! Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Balenciaga Metal Plate Mini City
Item Number: 162710435857
Seller ID: kelesca2015
Link: 
https://m.ebay.ca/itm/Balenciaga-Metal-Plate-Mini-City/162710435857?hash=item25e24c3811:g:5UsAAOSwFbJZ3t2x


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## joybm66

Hi, kindly authenticate this..much appreciated 

Item name: Balenciaga velo
Item number : 323135338039
Seller ID: lisadevinedealdiva
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Velo-Motorc...fffac4a6|iid:1&_trksid=p2481888.c100678.m3607


----------



## cbarrus

joybm66 said:


> Hi, kindly authenticate this..much appreciated
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga velo
> Item number : 323135338039
> Seller ID: lisadevinedealdiva
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Velo-Motorcycle-Gray-Crossbody-Handbag-Shoulder-Bag-Stunning/323135338039?_trkparms=pageci:0ba21d40-26c0-11e8-b4a4-74dbd180fc9e|parentrq:1f7cb9bb1620aa485a3168bafffac4a6|iid:1&_trksid=p2481888.c100678.m3607



This is not authentic, sorry.


----------



## cbarrus

sara1919 said:


> Any help is appreciated! Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Metal Plate Mini City
> Item Number: 162710435857
> Seller ID: kelesca2015
> Link:
> https://m.ebay.ca/itm/Balenciaga-Metal-Plate-Mini-City/162710435857?hash=item25e24c3811:g:5UsAAOSwFbJZ3t2x



I am not as familiar with this style, but we do need to see a rivet and a bale. And it would also be nice to see a clear picture of the front plate with Balenciaga on it. If you can get these pictures, please post the link with the extra pictures.


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Get the logo photo, i think it's equally important



May be meeting up today I'll just have to go with my gut. Have we seen any fakes yet?


----------



## Thathangryfoodie

peacebabe said:


> Get the logo photo, i think it's equally important


HI I'm afraid I don't know what you mean by logo photo.


----------



## muchstuff

Thathangryfoodie said:


> HI I'm afraid I don't know what you mean by logo photo.



That was in reference to my post not yours [emoji846]


----------



## blackjicky

ksuromax said:


> well, from what i can see, i can tell you this - it does not scream off, there's a high chance that it's a legit 2007 Pine.
> in the link it says "calf" , if i am right and after you get additional pics and we can confirm authenticity, it will be chevre, goatskin, and 2007 was one of the best years.
> just remember, i am not giving 'green light' without necessary pics, i am giving you hope to get a good bag, decision is after you, good luck!


I am sure it is real
I own 2  2007 chevre ( goat ) bags it is beautiful 


cbarrus said:


> This is not authentic, sorry.


I agree not real!


----------



## Liz129

Please authenticate, its a grant city. Thanks a lot!


----------



## muchstuff

blackjicky said:


> I am sure it is real
> I own 2  2007 chevre ( goat ) bags it is beautiful
> 
> I agree not real!



Thanks for the help but according to tPF rules you need to have a minimum of 500 post to help on the AT thread .


----------



## peacebabe

I have not seen it IRL, but MANY flooding in my local app based sales platform. So i just want you to be more caution.



muchstuff said:


> May be meeting up today I'll just have to go with my gut. Have we seen any fakes yet?


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



Liz129 said:


> Please authenticate, its a grant city. Thanks a lot!


----------



## muchstuff

@ksuromax @peacebabe ...bought it, here are the pics...best I could do at night, sorry!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> @ksuromax @peacebabe ...bought it, here are the pics...best I could do at night, sorry!
> View attachment 4000504
> View attachment 4000505


will have another look on a big screen later, but on the phone it looks good to me


----------



## muchstuff

It f


ksuromax said:


> will have another look on a big screen later, but on the phone it looks good to me


It feels right, the sealant looks correct on the edges, the graffiti matches authentic ones I've seen online. I'll take better pics in daylight but I think I got me a steal.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> It f
> 
> It feels right, the sealant looks correct on the edges, the graffiti matches authentic ones I've seen online. I'll take better pics in daylight but I think I got me a steal.


methinks so too


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Looks pretty good ! Congrats !!! You got a grafitti !!!  



muchstuff said:


> @ksuromax @peacebabe ...bought it, here are the pics...best I could do at night, sorry!
> View attachment 4000504
> View attachment 4000505


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Looks pretty good ! Congrats !!! You got a grafitti !!!  [/QUOTE
> Thanks peace, can't seem to stop shopping these days


----------



## Liz129

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag


Thanks peacebabe!


----------



## Thathangryfoodie

blackjicky said:


> I am sure it is real
> I own 2  2007 chevre ( goat ) bags it is beautiful
> 
> I agree not real!



Hi, thanks for all your responses! It sounds like we will have to get more pictures from the seller to determine if it is authentic or not.


----------



## Liz129

Please authenticate this clutch, thanks a lot!


----------



## b_illy

Would any of you knowledgeable ladies please authenticate this city for me? Thanks! (Bracing self, fingers crossed)


----------



## muchstuff

b_illy said:


> Would any of you knowledgeable ladies please authenticate this city for me? Thanks! (Bracing self, fingers crossed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4002391
> View attachment 4002393
> View attachment 4002394
> View attachment 4002395
> View attachment 4002396
> View attachment 4002397


Can you please post a pic of the bag in it's entirety front and back, and a link or place of purchase?


----------



## b_illy

muchstuff said:


> Can you please post a pic of the bag in it's entirety front and back, and a link or place of purchase?


Right away!   Bought at Winners, came with the dustbag and two cards but not the card that says the year etc, or the leather patch.


----------



## muchstuff

b_illy said:


> Right away!   Bought at Winners, came with the dustbag and two cards but not the card that says the year etc, or the leather patch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4002401
> View attachment 4002402
> View attachment 4002403
> View attachment 4002405


The tag would indicate F/W 2017. I'm not as knowledgeable re: the newest bags, @ksuromax  and @peacebabe can you take a look? At first glance it looks OK to me.


----------



## ldshen002

Can someone please authenticate this Balenciaga City? Looking to bid on this bag! Thank you all so much!! )))

https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-BALEN...m=222880299604&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## muchstuff

ldshen002 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this Balenciaga City? Looking to bid on this bag! Thank you all so much!! )))
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-BALENCIAGA-THE-GIANT-CITY-BLACK-LEATHER-2WAY-SHOULDER-HAND-BAG-EY982/222880299604?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=49917&meid=73e903582847433ca1dbebcca347ae5d&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=123023082334&itm=222880299604&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


What I see looks good but you're missing pics of the rivet and back of the zipper head.


----------



## ldshen002

Hello! I am bidding on this Balenciaga city bag on Ebay and was wondering if it is authentic?

Item Name: AUTH BALENCIAGA THE GIANT CITY BLACK LEATHER 2WAY SHOULDER HAND BAG EY982
Item Number: 222880299604
Seller ID: *ertc-japan179*

Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-BALEN...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## ldshen002

muchstuff said:


> What I see looks good but you're missing pics of the rivet and back of the zipper head.



Yeah unfortunately the seller didn't provide those photos. Thank you so much for your input and will check those out upon receiving if I win the bid!


----------



## ldshen002

ldshen002 said:


> Yeah unfortunately the seller didn't provide those photos. Thank you so much for your input and will check those out upon receiving if I win the bid!



If anyone else has any input about whether or not authentic please let me know, thanks!!


----------



## muchstuff

ldshen002 said:


> Yeah unfortunately the seller didn't provide those photos. Thank you so much for your input and will check those out upon receiving if I win the bid!


Sounds good.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

b_illy said:


> Right away!   Bought at Winners, came with the dustbag and two cards but not the card that says the year etc, or the leather patch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4002401
> View attachment 4002402
> View attachment 4002403
> View attachment 4002405





muchstuff said:


> The tag would indicate F/W 2017. I'm not as knowledgeable re: the newest bags, @ksuromax  and @peacebabe can you take a look? At first glance it looks OK to me.


pics don't open, i have some problems downloading 'em
will try again later


----------



## peacebabe

Non of the attachment showed. Something wrong with pf i think ??



muchstuff said:


> The tag would indicate F/W 2017. I'm not as knowledgeable re: the newest bags, @ksuromax  and @peacebabe can you take a look? At first glance it looks OK to me.


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Non of the attachment showed. Something wrong with pf i think ??



Pics aren't working on the BV thread either, I think it's a Vlad problem...


----------



## Liz129

Oh, have problem of uploading photos. Let’s try again.


----------



## Michelle29

Hi can anyone help me to authenticate this please?!?! This is my first post in this forum


----------



## Lilly11

hello, can you help me authenticate this bag?

Item Name: Balenciaga bag in blue leather
Seller remixshop.com

Link: https://remixshop.com/ro/bags-womens-bags-balenciaga-pr8456145.html


----------



## muchstuff

Lilly11 said:


> hello, can you help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga bag in blue leather
> Seller remixshop.com
> 
> Link: https://remixshop.com/ro/bags-womens-bags-balenciaga-pr8456145.html



Not authentic sorry.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine to me. No red flag



b_illy said:


> Right away!   Bought at Winners, came with the dustbag and two cards but not the card that says the year etc, or the leather patch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4002401
> View attachment 4002402
> View attachment 4002403
> View attachment 4002405


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



Michelle29 said:


> Hi can anyone help me to authenticate this please?!?! This is my first post in this forum


----------



## peacebabe

Hello , can you take sharper & clearer photos, just like the post below yours, and forward facing. Not side or upside  down. 





Liz129 said:


> Oh, have problem of uploading photos. Let’s try again.


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Hello , can you take sharper & clearer photos, just like the post below yours, and forward facing. Not side or upside  down.



Peace I was loading pics earlier today and they went sideways all by themselves [emoji24]


----------



## Liz129

peacebabe said:


> Hello , can you take sharper & clearer photos, just like the post below yours, and forward facing. Not side or upside  down.


hope this better! Thx thx!


----------



## danielalovesbag

Can someone help me authenticate this bag? It's supposed to be a 2016 city "vibrato" leather


----------



## ksuromax

danielalovesbag said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this bag? It's supposed to be a 2016 city "vibrato" leather


it looks like one, indeed, imo


----------



## danielalovesbag

ksuromax said:


> it looks like one, indeed, imo



Thank you so much ! Seller says it's brand new.  It's gonna be my first balenciaga


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

danielalovesbag said:


> Thank you so much ! Seller says it's brand new.  It's gonna be my first balenciaga


It does look good, corners are very fresh looking, it's a very light-weight bag, congrats and enjoy!


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



Liz129 said:


> hope this better! Thx thx!


----------



## xtsk

Hi! Can anyone help me authenticate this classic city? Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

xtsk said:


> Hi! Can anyone help me authenticate this classic city? Thank you!


authentic, in my opinion


----------



## xtsk

ksuromax said:


> authentic, in my opinion


Thank you for the reply!!


----------



## ksuromax

xtsk said:


> Thank you for the reply!!


you're most welcome


----------



## Liz129

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag


Thank you so much!


----------



## Maja98

Hi! Can anyone please help me authenticate this City? Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

Maja98 said:


> Hi! Can anyone please help me authenticate this City? Thanks!


Authentic, in my opinion


----------



## Maja98

Thank you so much!


----------



## MP_LP

Hello ladies,

Please can someone authenticate this for me? This is my first Balenciaga and I bought it through eBay, the seller promised it was authentic, but I have no experience to tell if that's true. Thank you so much!

Item name: Balenciaga All Weekend
Item no: 371592 AU9BN


----------



## b_illy

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine to me. No red flag


Thanks a million! Loving my new bag!


----------



## peacebabe

Though im not familiar with this model, the features showed no red flag to me 



MP_LP said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Please can someone authenticate this for me? This is my first Balenciaga and I bought it through eBay, the seller promised it was authentic, but I have no experience to tell if that's true. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga All Weekend
> Item no: 371592 AU9BN


----------



## MP_LP

peacebabe said:


> Though im not familiar with this model, the features showed no red flag to me


Thank you so much!


----------



## BB8

Hello, I just received this bag ordered from Saksfifthavenue.com, but it didn't come with a dust bag, and it almost looks like a return. My first time ordering from Saks: the missing dust bag plus the attached crumpled price tag with a new price sticker placed on top of the old price sticker is just strange to me, and not what I would expect from a premium designer purchase.  I want to make sure I didn't receive a return that might be fake.  Could someone please authenticate for me?

Item name:  Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini City.  Color:  Latte.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag. 

But i do hope you are not paying what's printed on the price tag



BB8 said:


> Hello, I just received this bag ordered from Saksfifthavenue.com, but it didn't come with a dust bag, and it almost looks like a return. My first time ordering from Saks: the missing dust bag plus the attached crumpled price tag with a new price sticker placed on top of the old price sticker is just strange to me, and not what I would expect from a premium designer purchase.  I want to make sure I didn't receive a return that might be fake.  Could someone please authenticate for me?
> 
> Item name:  Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini City.  Color:  Latte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4007211
> View attachment 4007213
> View attachment 4007215
> View attachment 4007216
> View attachment 4007217
> View attachment 4007219
> View attachment 4007220
> View attachment 4007221
> View attachment 4007222
> View attachment 4007223
> View attachment 4007224
> View attachment 4007225
> View attachment 4007226


----------



## BB8

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag.
> 
> But i do hope you are not paying what's printed on the price tag


Thank you @peacebabe!  The $1850 is the going price for a new metallic edge in the U.S.  as far as I know (I know, seeing the old price sticker definately hurt). I got 10% off of that price, though.  Please share if you know of it being sold new for less, I would definately appreciate it! (Especially since I am still not 100% sure if I will keep it or return within the 30 day window)


----------



## sinny1

https://www.ebay.com/usr/reebonzus

Can anyone tell me if this seller sells authentic Balenciaga bags? thank you


----------



## peacebabe

This is my personal thought. Your bag is a S/S 2017 Production, it's not the latest or current production. Past production bags "usually" have sale, you just got to search for it. 

To be frank, all my balenciaga bags, non of it i paid full price, even for brand new. Im not in a fashion industry, thus, im not someone who chase after the latest. The City range started since 2003 till now (though the mini City started later), sometimes it's even hard for the "expert" to tell which year is the bag without looking at the tag, unless the bag is a special limited edition. 

Having said that, unless the Mini City, in that particular hardware, color, leather, is something you have been searching high & low for & finally found it, IMO it's not a good buy since you felt that it's a return & it's missing it's dust bag. With the budget you have, i do believe you can easily find a complete set which will makes you happier. You can even walk into the boutique & choose the lastest, as IMO, 10% is no big deal for a past 2 season bag.

The above is just my opinion, good luck in your decision 



BB8 said:


> Thank you @peacebabe!  The $1850 is the going price for a new metallic edge in the U.S.  as far as I know (I know, seeing the old price sticker definately hurt). I got 10% off of that price, though.  Please share if you know of it being sold new for less, I would definately appreciate it! (Especially since I am still not 100% sure if I will keep it or return within the 30 day window)


----------



## BB8

peacebabe said:


> This is my personal thought. Your bag is a S/S 2017 Production, it's not the latest or current production. Past production bags "usually" have sale, you just got to search for it.
> 
> To be frank, all my balenciaga bags, non of it i paid full price, even for brand new. Im not in a fashion industry, thus, im not someone who chase after the latest. The City range started since 2003 till now (though the mini City started later), sometimes it's even hard for the "expert" to tell which year is the bag without looking at the tag, unless the bag is a special limited edition.
> 
> Having said that, unless the Mini City, in that particular hardware, color, leather, is something you have been searching high & low for & finally found it, IMO it's not a good buy since you felt that it's a return & it's missing it's dust bag. With the budget you have, i do believe you can easily find a complete set which will makes you happier. You can even walk into the boutique & choose the lastest, as IMO, 10% is no big deal for a past 2 season bag.
> 
> The above is just my opinion, good luck in your decision


I appreciate the insight and information. Definite food for thought! Thanks @peacebabe


----------



## peacebabe

You are most welcome. Below is a link to a mini City. But mainly is to show you one of the website which some pf members are very happy with the discount & pricing. 

Good luck 



BB8 said:


> I appreciate the insight and information. Definite food for thought! Thanks @peacebabe


----------



## BB8

peacebabe said:


> You are most welcome. Below is a link to a mini City. But mainly is to show you one of the website which some pf members are very happy with the discount & pricing.
> 
> Good luck


Oh yes! I would love to see that link! For some reason I don't see it in your comment.  Would you mind re-linking it?


----------



## peacebabe

Opps ...... my bad .... think i forgot to paste the link !! 

Here you go ! https://www.italist.com/en/Women/Ba...ity-Aj-Graffiti/10365344/10534972/Balenciaga/



BB8 said:


> Oh yes! I would love to see that link! For some reason I don't see it in your comment.  Would you mind re-linking it?


----------



## BB8

peacebabe said:


> Opps ...... my bad .... think i forgot to paste the link !! [emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> Here you go ! https://www.italist.com/en/Women/Ba...ity-Aj-Graffiti/10365344/10534972/Balenciaga/


Lol, no worries.  [emoji106] Thanks again! [emoji1]


----------



## clime cedar

I hope these pictures are good enough to help authenticate this bag. I can provide more if it helps. Thank you so much wise authenticators


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag.

I love GREEN !! 



clime cedar said:


> View attachment 4008601
> View attachment 4008603
> View attachment 4008604
> View attachment 4008605
> View attachment 4008606
> View attachment 4008607
> View attachment 4008608
> View attachment 4008609
> View attachment 4008610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope these pictures are good enough to help authenticate this bag. I can provide more if it helps. Thank you so much wise authenticators


----------



## SALMOUZ

Hi !
Can anyone help confirm authenticity for me? 
Thank you very much for the help !

Item Name: Balenciaga giant mini city
Item Number:  ? 
Seller ID: chahrazedl13
Link: https://www.vinted.fr/sacs-femmes/sacs-a-bandouliere/60021758-balenciaga-giant-mini-city


----------



## lulu212121

I need help! I bought this bag several years ago second hand. I am now questioning the authenticity after looking into buying a different style bag. The tag is bothering me. I remember checking the grommets before purchasing and thinking they looked ok.  Thanks!


----------



## clime cedar

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag.
> 
> I love GREEN !!



I love it too! It sort of has a weird scent though. Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

SALMOUZ said:


> Hi !
> Can anyone help confirm authenticity for me?
> Thank you very much for the help !
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga giant mini city
> Item Number:  ?
> Seller ID: chahrazedl13
> Link: https://www.vinted.fr/sacs-femmes/sacs-a-bandouliere/60021758-balenciaga-giant-mini-city


Please post the required pics, see the red link below...


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

lulu212121 said:


> I need help! I bought this bag several years ago second hand. I am now questioning the authenticity after looking into buying a different style bag. The tag is bothering me. I remember checking the grommets before purchasing and thinking they looked ok.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4009123
> View attachment 4009125
> View attachment 4009129
> View attachment 4009134


Not authentic, sorry!


----------



## muchstuff

clime cedar said:


> I love it too! It sort of has a weird scent though. Thank you!


Stick a box of refrigerator baking soda in it and zip it up (the box with the flow thru non-spill vents on both sides). Then air it inside out outside for a day, it's worked for me depending on what the smell is from.


----------



## lulu212121

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry!


OH No!!! I started to get this funny feeling lately while looking at other bags. Unfortunately for me I have been carrying it around for a few years, now. It has been a great bag for vacations. Yikes! 

Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

lulu212121 said:


> OH No!!! I started to get this funny feeling lately while looking at other bags. Unfortunately for me I have been carrying it around for a few years, now. It has been a great bag for vacations. Yikes!
> 
> Thank you!


I know, it changes completely the way you feel about the bag. Although it's the same bag that's been great for you all this time. Maybe just use it as a travel bag?


----------



## clime cedar

muchstuff said:


> Stick a box of refrigerator baking soda in it and zip it up (the box with the flow thru non-spill vents on both sides). Then air it inside out outside for a day, it's worked for me depending on what the smell is from.


Thanks Much! Good idea, I'll try that! It may just be that it lived with the tissue paper in it for so long, but I was starting to wonder if it is the odor of lambskin. Does it get your seal of authenticity?


----------



## muchstuff

clime cedar said:


> Thanks Much! Good idea, I'll try that! It may just be that it lived with the tissue paper in it for so long, but I was starting to wonder if it is the odor of lambskin. Does it get your seal of authenticity?


Better than mine, you have @peacebabe 's, she's one of the small group I go to when I'm not sure  . But yup, it looks fine to me too.


----------



## clime cedar

muchstuff said:


> Better than mine, you have @peacebabe 's, she's one of the small group I go to when I'm not sure  . But yup, it looks fine to me too.


Ha! Good to know. You've been so helpful on my first Bal purchase. I think I'm hooked. Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

clime cedar said:


> Ha! Good to know. You've been so helpful on my first Bal purchase. I think I'm hooked. Thank you!


Oh no! Another slippery slope victim!


----------



## Valentine1350

Hi  All 

I purchased this 2006 Chevre City and I am confident it is authentic however would like an expert opinion to seal the deal . Thank you in advance!

Item Name (if you know it): 2006 Chevre Black City
Link (if available): N/A


----------



## muchstuff

Valentine1350 said:


> Hi  All
> 
> I purchased this 2006 Chevre City and I am confident it is authentic however would like an expert opinion to seal the deal . Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): 2006 Chevre Black City
> Link (if available): N/A
> View attachment 4011059
> View attachment 4011060
> View attachment 4011061
> View attachment 4011062
> View attachment 4011064
> View attachment 4011066
> View attachment 4011067
> View attachment 4011068
> View attachment 4011069


Authentic IMO.


----------



## maggiesze1

Hello,
Would one of you lovely ladies be able to authenticate this City?

Description: BALENCIAGA Chevre Metallic Edge Gold City Black.
Item: 232706579446
Seller: adriennedewilde
Link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/232706579446

Thank you! [emoji11]

Here are some additional pics of the back of the tag and the zipper head

And also the back of the tag reads: 115748-1000-G-535269


----------



## Valentine1350

muchstuff said:


> Authentic IMO.



Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

Valentine1350 said:


> Thank you


My pleasure!


----------



## Mustwork4bags

Hi ladies.....could you please authenticate this Weekender

Description: BALENCIAGA Weekender tote bag
Item: 
222827362889

Seller: dollbabypam

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...362889?hash=item33e18bba49:g:xssAAOSwZfNaec2-

Thank you so much


----------



## muchstuff

Mustwork4bags said:


> Hi ladies.....could you please authenticate this Weekender
> 
> Description: BALENCIAGA Weekender tote bag
> Item:
> 222827362889
> 
> Seller: dollbabypam
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...362889?hash=item33e18bba49:g:xssAAOSwZfNaec2-
> 
> Thank you so much


Missing pics of tag back, rivet, back of zipper head.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Mustwork4bags

muchstuff said:


> Missing pics of tag back, rivet, back of zipper head.


Thx, I will ask the seller for that  I appreciate you helping us ladies out!


----------



## muchstuff

Mustwork4bags said:


> Thx, I will ask the seller for that  I appreciate you helping us ladies out!



Be sure to quote your original post number when you re-post!


----------



## landkat

Hello Lovelies! Hope you could help me out with this First. I just picked it up from a local seller and it appears to have some quirks - I actually think it might be quite old so not sure if the quirks are from its age or if it's just a really nice feeling fake.

The leather is VERY soft, light, and thin feeling. The zippers (my main concern) are silky smooth but don't have a Lampo stamp on the back. In real life the color is quite dark and has a dark green cast - can't tell if it's faded black or maybe an olive.

Sorry there's no picture of the bale - the bag did not come with the strap.

Thanks for your help!

Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga First
The leather tag reads 'BALENCIAGA' on the front and '100667•213048' on the back with 'made in italy' all lower case below the number.


----------



## muchstuff

landkat said:


> Hello Lovelies! Hope you could help me out with this First. I just picked it up from a local seller and it appears to have some quirks - I actually think it might be quite old so not sure if the quirks are from its age or if it's just a really nice feeling fake.
> 
> The leather is VERY soft, light, and thin feeling. The zippers (my main concern) are silky smooth but don't have a Lampo stamp on the back. In real life the color is quite dark and has a dark green cast - can't tell if it's faded black or maybe an olive.
> 
> Sorry there's no picture of the bale - the bag did not come with the strap.
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga First
> The leather tag reads 'BALENCIAGA' on the front and '100667•213048' on the back with 'made in italy' all lower case below the number.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4011190
> View attachment 4011191
> View attachment 4011192
> View attachment 4011194
> View attachment 4011195
> View attachment 4011196
> View attachment 4011197
> View attachment 4011198
> View attachment 4011199
> View attachment 4011200



Paging @aalinne_72 ! Looks like an authentic very early 2001 or 2002 bag but aalinne's the one to confirm.


----------



## landkat

muchstuff said:


> Paging @aalinne_72 ! Looks like an authentic very early 2001 or 2002 bag but aalinne's the one to confirm.


Awaiting the final verdict with bated breath, but super happy so far. Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

landkat said:


> Awaiting the final verdict with bated breath, but super happy so far. Thank you!



Some reading while you wait ...
http://www.realdealcollection.com/bal_01-02_bags_style.html#style
http://www.realdealcollection.com/bal_01-02_bags.html#quest


----------



## maggiesze1

maggiesze1 said:


> Hello,
> Would one of you lovely ladies be able to authenticate this City?
> 
> Description: BALENCIAGA Chevre Metallic Edge Gold City Black.
> Item: 232706579446
> Seller: adriennedewilde
> Link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/232706579446
> 
> Thank you! [emoji11]
> 
> Here are some additional pics of the back of the tag and the zipper head
> 
> And also the back of the tag reads: 115748-1000-G-535269
> View attachment 4011083
> View attachment 4011084


Reposting...hopefully its authentic..

Thank you!


----------



## LostInBal

landkat said:


> Hello Lovelies! Hope you could help me out with this First. I just picked it up from a local seller and it appears to have some quirks - I actually think it might be quite old so not sure if the quirks are from its age or if it's just a really nice feeling fake.
> 
> The leather is VERY soft, light, and thin feeling. The zippers (my main concern) are silky smooth but don't have a Lampo stamp on the back. In real life the color is quite dark and has a dark green cast - can't tell if it's faded black or maybe an olive.
> 
> Sorry there's no picture of the bale - the bag did not come with the strap.
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga First
> The leather tag reads 'BALENCIAGA' on the front and '100667•213048' on the back with 'made in italy' all lower case below the number.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4011190
> View attachment 4011191
> View attachment 4011192
> View attachment 4011194
> View attachment 4011195
> View attachment 4011196
> View attachment 4011197
> View attachment 4011198
> View attachment 4011199
> View attachment 4011200


@landkat and @muchstuff
If I’m not wrong, 02 olive it’s F/W so everything should be ok. Please, can you post a clear daylight indoor pic with no flash so we could confirm?


----------



## nadyagani

Hello balenciaga experts. 
I just bought this balenciaga metallic edge city, and i’m not sure if it’s authentic. can you help me authenticate this bag, i would really appreciate it. thankyou


----------



## muchstuff

nadyagani said:


> Hello balenciaga experts.
> I just bought this balenciaga metallic edge city, and i’m not sure if it’s authentic. can you help me authenticate this bag, i would really appreciate it. thankyou



Tag back should say fabrique en italie not fabrica en italia. Fonts wrong on tag front, sloppy stitching, no pic of rivet or back of zipper head but I'd say fake.


----------



## Gringach

Hi,
I would be grateful if you could help me with the authentication of this City Small in Vibrato leather. Many thanks.


----------



## nadyagani

muchstuff said:


> Tag back should say fabrique en italie not fabrica en italia. Fonts wrong on tag front, sloppy stitching, no pic of rivet or back of zipper head but I'd say fake.


Yes. I think there's something odd with this bag. I just notice that now. anyway, thank you very much for your opinion


----------



## muchstuff

nadyagani said:


> Yes. I think there's something odd with this bag. I just notice that now. anyway, thank you very much for your opinion



My pleasure!


----------



## akarp317

Hi all! I'm new to Bals and just starting my collection. I don't know why it took my so long but now I'm obsessed! I just bought a mint condition Twiggy off Reebonz and was hoping you guys could take a look. I don't have a lot of experience using Reebonz, why're supposed to be pretty legit, right? Here's the link with the pics they have posted. I would really really appreciate it if one of you would take a peek at them. If necessary I will gladly post more pics when I get the bag. Thanks in advance!

https://www.reebonz.com/us/balenciaga/bags/classic-twiggy-in-light-green-1590938


----------



## landkat

aalinne_72 said:


> @landkat and @muchstuff
> If I’m not wrong, 02 olive it’s F/W so everything should be ok. Please, can you post a clear daylight indoor pic with no flash so we could confirm?


Thank you for your help!

A few extra pics with as much daylight as I could get - sorry I'm in an AirBnB right now so don't have better photographic options. I appreciate your help!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## LostInBal

landkat said:


> Thank you for your help!
> 
> A few extra pics with as much daylight as I could get - sorry I'm in an AirBnB right now so don't have better photographic options. I appreciate your help!
> 
> View attachment 4011968
> 
> 
> View attachment 4011970


Confirmed 02 FW Olive FB First!


----------



## landkat

aalinne_72 said:


> Confirmed 02 FW Olive FB First!


Thank you thank you!!


----------



## muchstuff

akarp317 said:


> Hi all! I'm new to Bals and just starting my collection. I don't know why it took my so long but now I'm obsessed! I just bought a mint condition Twiggy off Reebonz and was hoping you guys could take a look. I don't have a lot of experience using Reebonz, why're supposed to be pretty legit, right? Here's the link with the pics they have posted. I would really really appreciate it if one of you would take a peek at them. If necessary I will gladly post more pics when I get the bag. Thanks in advance!
> 
> https://www.reebonz.com/us/balenciaga/bags/classic-twiggy-in-light-green-1590938


Please see the red link below for pics needed.


----------



## dkofler

Hi all! I came across a beautiful pink Bal, is it authentic? TIA for your help ladies!!


----------



## muchstuff

dkofler said:


> Hi all! I came across a beautiful pink Bal, is it authentic? TIA for your help ladies!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012127
> View attachment 4012128


Missing pic of the back of the tag but looks good to me, F/W 08 amethyst.


----------



## dkofler

Sorry about that, it didn't attach. Here is the back of the tag, thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

dkofler said:


> Sorry about that, it didn't attach. Here is the back of the tag, thank you!


Authentic IMO.


----------



## Arianakim

Hey guys! I’d really appreciate your help, bought this 2008 city from a seller who said it was a gift, and her pictures looked legit but when i got it something felt off. Would really appreciate the help and thanks in advance


----------



## peacebabe

Non authentic 



Arianakim said:


> View attachment 4012308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys! I’d really appreciate your help, bought this 2008 city from a seller who said it was a gift, and her pictures looked legit but when i got it something felt off. Would really appreciate the help and thanks in advance


----------



## Arianakim

peacebabe said:


> Non authentic



Yepp, i guess i was expecting that, the weird commas on the back of the tag and the hardware felt really off. Whats terrible is the seller did not know and is refusing a return now. Thanks so much for your help though, I really appreciate it


----------



## peacebabe

Oh gosh ..... hope you paid by Paypal .... Then you will be covered



Arianakim said:


> Yepp, i guess i was expecting that, the weird commas on the back of the tag and the hardware felt really off. Whats terrible is the seller did not know and is refusing a return now. Thanks so much for your help though, I really appreciate it


----------



## Gringach

Hello again,
I posted here yesterday about a bag I purchased earlier this year (vibrato small city in black)
I would really appreciate your help for peace of mind to start using it.. Hopefully, one of you could have a look - Many many thanks again.


----------



## ksuromax

Gringach said:


> Hi,
> I would be grateful if you could help me with the authentication of this City Small in Vibrato leather. Many thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4011680
> View attachment 4011681
> View attachment 4011682
> View attachment 4011683
> View attachment 4011684
> View attachment 4011685
> View attachment 4011690
> View attachment 4011692





Gringach said:


> Hello again,
> I posted here yesterday about a bag I purchased earlier this year (vibrato small city in black)
> I would really appreciate your help for peace of mind to start using it.. Hopefully, one of you could have a look - Many many thanks again.


authentic


----------



## Gringach

ksuromax said:


> authentic



Thank you so much Ksuromax
I got this bag sometimes ago and it’s first outing will be today with your help - I just couldn’t you use it before I get some clearance since I got it NWT but without the original invoice.
Thank you again


----------



## ksuromax

Gringach said:


> Thank you so much Ksuromax
> I got this bag sometimes ago and it’s first outing will be today with your help - I just couldn’t you use it before I get some clearance since I got it NWT but without the original invoice.
> Thank you again


in my opinion, all looks good, and bag seems to be in "like new" condition, wear it in good health!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Gringach

ksuromax said:


> in my opinion, all looks good, and bag seems to be in "like new" condition, wear it in good health!



Thank you again, you are great
And yes, the seller said she never used it I believe it by the bag’s perfect condition
I am out now with it - I will post a mod shot later if I can


----------



## excarat

Hi! Need some help authenticating this Balenciaga. Thanks in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

excarat said:


> Hi! Need some help authenticating this Balenciaga. Thanks in advance!


Please see the red link below for pics needed, all must be close, forward facing and clear.


----------



## Storm702

Hello everyone! Just received this from Fashionphile and would like some confirmation please. Thank you!


----------



## LostInBal

Storm702 said:


> Hello everyone! Just received this from Fashionphile and would like some confirmation please. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012812
> View attachment 4012813
> View attachment 4012814
> View attachment 4012816
> View attachment 4012817
> View attachment 4012818
> View attachment 4012820
> View attachment 4012821


Looks good to me ! Blue Lagoon??
Congratulations!


----------



## Storm702

aalinne_72 said:


> Looks good to me ! Blue Lagoon??
> Congratulations!



Omg yay!!!!! I have wanted a Lagon bag since I saw @ksuromax ‘s Day!!! I will do a post as soon as I take her for a spin. Thank you so so much!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



excarat said:


> Hi! Need some help authenticating this Balenciaga. Thanks in advance!


----------



## keyoog

dignatius said:


> Hello,
> 
> This bag looks pretty good to me but I figured that I would check with the experts.
> 
> Item Name:  Authentic Balenciaga Red City/Motorcycle Purse Grained Goat Skin
> Item Number: 292471875379
> Seller ID: charmcityvintage
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-Red-City-Motorcycle-Purse-Grained-Goat-Skin/292471875379?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!





ksuromax said:


> Good pics of rivets and bale would be great to have a look at, but for now i can say it looks like a legit Hamilton chevre to me


Hello beautiful people,

I actually won this auction on ebay and oh boy, let me tell you it's been a doozie.  To make a long story short the seller did not fully disclose details about the bag (pen mark on the back, mangled front tassels).  She then disputed my claims and proceeded to send me her pics that she said proved her case (a pic of the front tassels hidden/tucked into the front pocket and a pic of the pen mark edited/rubbed out!).  Yes this is the type of person I'm dealing with.   Somehow Ebay shows she only had 1 negative review but I failed to scroll down to find the rest of the negative reviews with similar gripes as mine (misrepresentation).

Anyway now I'm worried about the authenticity of the bag because of the unscrupulous nature of the seller and the original authentication was missing some key photos.  I've attached below... Let me know if you need better pics.  Thank you kind ladies so much!


----------



## ksuromax

keyoog said:


> Hello beautiful people,
> 
> I actually won this auction on ebay and oh boy, let me tell you it's been a doozie.  To make a long story short the seller did not fully disclose details about the bag (pen mark on the back, mangled front tassels).  She then disputed my claims and proceeded to send me her pics that she said proved her case (a pic of the front tassels hidden/tucked into the front pocket and a pic of the pen mark edited/rubbed out!).  Yes this is the type of person I'm dealing with.   Somehow Ebay shows she only had 1 negative review but I failed to scroll down to find the rest of the negative reviews with similar gripes as mine (misrepresentation).
> 
> Anyway now I'm worried about the authenticity of the bag because of the unscrupulous nature of the seller and the original authentication was missing some key photos.  I've attached below... Let me know if you need better pics.  Thank you kind ladies so much!


i still see nothing alarming, all markers look consistent for a genuine Bal Hamilton bag, it's goatskin, and naturally this type of leather has texture that might look like crease, dust, or faded pen mark, you can see pics in ref library of Hermes, there are loads of Birkins with those natural marks, and a huge number of owners love them a lot, as they add individuality and character to the bag.
For me it's hard to judge from the pics if this is the same case and the mark is only a natural hide feature, or, indeed a pen mark, but i wouldn't expect a 2013 bag, pre-owned, to be a store fresh without any sign of use, no matter how accurate the previous owner was. But that's me. 
if your question is about authenticity, i can tell you you're ok to go. 
if it's about correct description of the listed item, then you should first of all discuss it with the Seller, and then Ebay/PayPal, we all have personal level of tolerance and acceptance, and it's only you to decide whether you accept these minor faults for YOUR money paid, or not. 
Good luck!


----------



## muchstuff

keyoog said:


> Hello beautiful people,
> 
> I actually won this auction on ebay and oh boy, let me tell you it's been a doozie.  To make a long story short the seller did not fully disclose details about the bag (pen mark on the back, mangled front tassels).  She then disputed my claims and proceeded to send me her pics that she said proved her case (a pic of the front tassels hidden/tucked into the front pocket and a pic of the pen mark edited/rubbed out!).  Yes this is the type of person I'm dealing with.   Somehow Ebay shows she only had 1 negative review but I failed to scroll down to find the rest of the negative reviews with similar gripes as mine (misrepresentation).
> 
> Anyway now I'm worried about the authenticity of the bag because of the unscrupulous nature of the seller and the original authentication was missing some key photos.  I've attached below... Let me know if you need better pics.  Thank you kind ladies so much!


Just as an FYI, The tassels will iron out, it's not a big deal. Put a towel over them and gently iron.


----------



## keyoog

muchstuff said:


> Just as an FYI, The tassels will iron out, it's not a big deal. Put a towel over them and gently iron.


Thanks for the great advice!  Yeah the leather feels great and actually it wasn't such a big deal, but the seller's replies were super defensive and unbecoming.  Anyway thanks again!


----------



## muchstuff

keyoog said:


> Thanks for the great advice!  Yeah the leather feels great and actually it wasn't such a big deal, but the seller's replies were super defensive and unbecoming.  Anyway thanks again!


My pleasure!


----------



## Ciela

Hi ladies!
I've been looking at this bag and even though I know there are some important pictures missing (which I already asked the seller to kindly post them such as the back of the Balenciaga inside tag), would anyone be able to tell me if there is anything alarming about it? Does it look like it could be authentic? TIA 

Name: Balenciaga Giant Envelope Leather Clutch
Seller: yunnybb
Item number: 323112070780
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...070780?hash=item4b3afaee7c:g:6fEAAOSwdXtambVM


----------



## peacebabe

Non of the features for authentication are clearly shown. Need sharp & clear photos of front & back of leather tag, back of zipper head



Ciela said:


> Hi ladies!
> I've been looking at this bag and even though I know there are some important pictures missing (which I already asked the seller to kindly post them such as the back of the Balenciaga inside tag), would anyone be able to tell me if there is anything alarming about it? Does it look like it could be authentic? TIA
> 
> Name: Balenciaga Giant Envelope Leather Clutch
> Seller: yunnybb
> Item number: 323112070780
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...070780?hash=item4b3afaee7c:g:6fEAAOSwdXtambVM


----------



## redsand03

Hello! Just purchased this from EBay, please let me know if it is authentic!
Just concerned because the seller only has 19 feedback.

Item Name: Balenciaga Mini City - Cumin
Item Number:152950737788
Seller ID:akmall
Link:https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Auth-BALENCIAGA-300295-Classic-Mini-City-Women-leather-Handbag/152950737788?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Thank you so much in advance!

Edit: The seller does not have any photos of the Tab or Zipper in their listing.
Perhaps I should just wait until it is received?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

redsand03 said:


> Hello! Just purchased this from EBay, please let me know if it is authentic!
> Just concerned because the seller only has 19 feedback.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Mini City - Cumin
> Item Number:152950737788
> Seller ID:akmall
> Link:https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Auth-BALENCIAGA-300295-Classic-Mini-City-Women-leather-Handbag/152950737788?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Edit: The seller does not have any photos of the Tab or Zipper in their listing.
> Perhaps I should just wait until it is received?


Hello, yes, you have to take all necessary pics and re-post, these are no good for Auth


----------



## Ciela

peacebabe said:


> Non of the features for authentication are clearly shown. Need sharp & clear photos of front & back of leather tag, back of zipper head



Thank you so much for your reply! the seller kindly added the required pics and sent me these extra ones. Could you take another look? thanks!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/323112070780?ul_noapp=true


----------



## JadedPink

Hi. I bought this from eBay. I don't know the style name and I'd like to check its authenticity. I'm not sure what pictures are needed. Please let me know if I need to take more.


----------



## peacebabe

hello, looks fine. No red flag



Ciela said:


> Thank you so much for your reply! the seller kindly added the required pics and sent me these extra ones. Could you take another look? thanks!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/323112070780?ul_noapp=true


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic. Hope you get your refund



JadedPink said:


> Hi. I bought this from eBay. I don't know the style name and I'd like to check its authenticity. I'm not sure what pictures are needed. Please let me know if I need to take more.


----------



## JadedPink

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it's non authentic. Hope you get your refund



Can you elaborate so I know what to tell them regarding that it's a fake?


----------



## peacebabe

The features posted were not of an authentic Balenciaga bag, and the bag itself, the leather, already looks like an non authentic one. Can you provide the ebay link of the listing?



JadedPink said:


> Can you elaborate so I know what to tell them regarding that it's a fake?


----------



## JadedPink

peacebabe said:


> The features posted were not of an authentic Balenciaga bag, and the bag itself, the leather, already looks like an non authentic one. Can you provide the ebay link of the listing?



https://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-P...hel-Handbag-/253401267653?txnId=2233338467015


----------



## peacebabe

Yup, it's non authentic. Im sure you can file for refund



JadedPink said:


> https://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-P...hel-Handbag-/253401267653?txnId=2233338467015


----------



## JadedPink

peacebabe said:


> Yup, it's non authentic. Im sure you can file for refund



Thanks! One more, please. I appreciate the help! 

https://bnc.lt/focc/jickKkGtCL


----------



## peacebabe

This look fine with what's posted. But need to see close up & sharp photos of the rivet, bale, back of zipper head & front & back of the tag. Click on my undersigned link to see examples



JadedPink said:


> Thanks! One more, please. I appreciate the help!
> 
> https://bnc.lt/focc/jickKkGtCL


----------



## swee7bebe

Hi all! Can you tell me if this is authentic?

Item name: balenciaga 2006 ink twiggy 

Item number: 152951417087

Seller id: vestrystreet

Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/152951417087

Thank you!!


----------



## ksuromax

swee7bebe said:


> Hi all! Can you tell me if this is authentic?
> 
> Item name: balenciaga 2006 ink twiggy
> 
> Item number: 152951417087
> 
> Seller id: vestrystreet
> 
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/152951417087
> 
> Thank you!!


You need to ask the Seller for a good close-up of the leather tag back and front, facing forward and with all letters and numbers clearly visible 
zipper head is needed as well


----------



## swee7bebe

ksuromax said:


> You need to ask the Seller for a good close-up of the leather tag back and front, facing forward and with all letters and numbers clearly visible
> zipper head is needed as well










She sent me those pics.


----------



## LLmizaH

Hi All! Please can you help me authenticate this bag 

Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Mini City Grey Lambskin
Item Number: 282893929601
Seller ID: mateimaria
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...929601?hash=item41ddcacc81:g:MNMAAOSwQbdankci

Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

swee7bebe said:


> Hi all! Can you tell me if this is authentic?
> 
> Item name: balenciaga 2006 ink twiggy
> 
> Item number: 152951417087
> 
> Seller id: vestrystreet
> 
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/152951417087
> 
> Thank you!!





swee7bebe said:


> View attachment 4015400
> 
> View attachment 4015401
> 
> View attachment 4015402
> 
> 
> She sent me those pics.


thanks for the pics, i don't see anything alarming, but would be feeling better is @peacebabe has a second look


----------



## ksuromax

LLmizaH said:


> Hi All! Please can you help me authenticate this bag
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Mini City Grey Lambskin
> Item Number: 282893929601
> Seller ID: mateimaria
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...929601?hash=item41ddcacc81:g:MNMAAOSwQbdankci
> 
> Thank you!


Awesome mod shots, but totally useless for authentication, 
need good and sharp snap of the back of the leather tag, bale, rivets, zipper head


----------



## swee7bebe

ksuromax said:


> thanks for the pics, i don't see anything alarming, but would be feeling better is @peacebabe has a second look



Thank you!


----------



## LLmizaH

ksuromax said:


> Awesome mod shots, but totally useless for authentication,
> need good and sharp snap of the back of the leather tag, bale, rivets, zipper head



Thanks for reply!

I've attached the photos that the seller just sent to me, are the photos enough?


----------



## juriatah

hello Would you guys help me look at these bags

Item Name: Hellblaue Balenciaga Tasche
Item Number: 112894511211
Seller ID: susilotte16
Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Hellblaue-B...511211?hash=item1a4909886b:g:JN4AAOSwqblauPaM

Item Name: Original Balenciaga Tasche, rosa
Item Number: 142725945204
Seller ID: nitrogl77
Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Balenciaga-Tasche-rosa/142725945204?

Thank you in advanced. 

PS. Since my first kid were born 3 years ago, i was too busy looking and keeping up with the trend and now i am back, the bags lately are hideous! So i hope one of these will lghten up my urge to come back.


----------



## peacebabe

Still missing photos of rivet & back of zipper head. Please click on my undersigned link to see example photos of them.

I think i need to tell you that the handles look like it has be repainted to make it look new. Look closely, you will understand what i mean 



LLmizaH said:


> Thanks for reply!
> 
> I've attached the photos that the seller just sent to me, are the photos enough?
> View attachment 4015623
> 
> View attachment 4015624
> 
> View attachment 4015625
> 
> View attachment 4015626
> 
> View attachment 4015627


----------



## peacebabe

The bag is sold. If you are the buyer, I do wish to see the back of the tag again when you received the bag. The rest looked fine. May be the tag is dry & with the flash, making it looks too "crackly" 

Do quote your original post when you re-post with new tag photo.



swee7bebe said:


> Thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, welcome back !!!

Both bags looks fine. No red flag. 

However, please click on my undersigned like to see what are the exact photos needed for authentication. And make sure all photos are present before posting 




juriatah said:


> hello Would you guys help me look at these bags
> 
> Item Name: Hellblaue Balenciaga Tasche
> Item Number: 112894511211
> Seller ID: susilotte16
> Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Hellblaue-B...511211?hash=item1a4909886b:g:JN4AAOSwqblauPaM
> 
> Item Name: Original Balenciaga Tasche, rosa
> Item Number: 142725945204
> Seller ID: nitrogl77
> Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Balenciaga-Tasche-rosa/142725945204?
> 
> Thank you in advanced.
> 
> PS. Since my first kid were born 3 years ago, i was too busy looking and keeping up with the trend and now i am back, the bags lately are hideous! So i hope one of these will lghten up my urge to come back.


----------



## swee7bebe

peacebabe said:


> The bag is sold. If you are the buyer, I do wish to see the back of the tag again when you received the bag. The rest looked fine. May be the tag is dry & with the flash, making it looks too "crackly"
> 
> Do quote your original post when you re-post with new tag photo.



Hi! I bought the bag. I’ll post pics when I receive it...she does not live far from me - she’s in ny and I’m in nj so hopefully it won’t be long. I HOPE it’s real.


----------



## peacebabe

It's a highly sort after Ink color. Congrats!

It looks fine, but i just wanna be MORE sure 



swee7bebe said:


> Hi! I bought the bag. I’ll post pics when I receive it...she does not live far from me - she’s in ny and I’m in nj so hopefully it won’t be long. I HOPE it’s real.


----------



## JadedPink

Currently fighting with the last ebay seller. He says eBay approved the listing, which I know is a lie. I'm having the bag looked at by a third party so I don't have to ship a fake back to get a refund. I don't want it to be resold.

I have two more that I would appreciate feedback on, BEFORE buying. Thanks ladies!

Item Name: Balenciaga First Two-way handbag 
Item Number: 232692071401
Seller ID: brand_jfa
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BA...k-Patent-Leather-Vintage-V14332-/232692071401

Item Name: Balenciaga Classic First shoulder bag
Item Number: 391943492072
Seller ID: lvauthentic
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ba...Rose-Pink-Calfskin-Shoulder-Bag-/391943492072


----------



## LLmizaH

ksuromax said:


> Awesome mod shots, but totally useless for authentication,
> need good and sharp snap of the back of the leather tag, bale, rivets, zipper head



Sorry realised how bad the photos were in my last reply!

Reattached now!


peacebabe said:


> Still missing photos of rivet & back of zipper head. Please click on my undersigned link to see example photos of them.
> 
> I think i need to tell you that the handles look like it has be repainted to make it look new. Look closely, you will understand what i mean



Hi! 

I've attached the other photos of the rivert and back of zipper.


----------



## ksuromax

JadedPink said:


> Currently fighting with the last ebay seller. He says eBay approved the listing, which I know is a lie. I'm having the bag looked at by a third party so I don't have to ship a fake back to get a refund. I don't want it to be resold.
> 
> I have two more that I would appreciate feedback on, BEFORE buying. Thanks ladies!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga First Two-way handbag
> Item Number: 232692071401
> Seller ID: brand_jfa
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BA...k-Patent-Leather-Vintage-V14332-/232692071401
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic First shoulder bag
> Item Number: 391943492072
> Seller ID: lvauthentic
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ba...Rose-Pink-Calfskin-Shoulder-Bag-/391943492072


the first one, patent, i will not comment on as i am not feeling confident, tag is not clear enough, too
the second, although the zipper head and rivet pics are missing, i would say it doesn't scream off and and with necessary pics we can confirm it's ok to go, but one tiny thing - it's listed as calfskin, which is a mistake, it's lambskin
if you get missing pics for the second one, please re-post again


----------



## peacebabe

I had such bad experience before. The only difference is the photos listed are an authentic one, yet i received a totally different, non authentic bag! No point talking to the seller, i open a case straight away. I open the case through Paypal instead of ebay as there's a Paypal office in my country. They don't have an option to choose for "fake", only can go for "item not as described". Though i told Paypal the situation, telling them i rather send them the bag instead of returning to the seller, Paypal said NO, i need to return to the return address in order to get a refund. But Paypal has been really nice, they refunded my the shipping back fee on their account. The only thing i lost is on the currency exchange rate!



JadedPink said:


> Currently fighting with the last ebay seller. He says eBay approved the listing, which I know is a lie. I'm having the bag looked at by a third party so I don't have to ship a fake back to get a refund. I don't want it to be resold.
> 
> I have two more that I would appreciate feedback on, BEFORE buying. Thanks ladies!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga First Two-way handbag
> Item Number: 232692071401
> Seller ID: brand_jfa
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BA...k-Patent-Leather-Vintage-V14332-/232692071401
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic First shoulder bag
> Item Number: 391943492072
> Seller ID: lvauthentic
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ba...Rose-Pink-Calfskin-Shoulder-Bag-/391943492072


----------



## ksuromax

LLmizaH said:


> Sorry realised how bad the photos were in my last reply!
> 
> Reattached now!
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I've attached the other photos of the rivert and back of zipper.
> 
> View attachment 4016198
> View attachment 4016199


i don't see anything alarming, looks fine to me


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. The only red flag i see is the seemed re-painted handles



LLmizaH said:


> Sorry realised how bad the photos were in my last reply!
> 
> Reattached now!
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I've attached the other photos of the rivert and back of zipper.
> 
> View attachment 4016198
> View attachment 4016199


----------



## LLmizaH

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. The only red flag i see is the seemed re-painted handles



Ok thank you! If i win the bid i'll send some photos of the handles!


----------



## LLmizaH

ksuromax said:


> i don't see anything alarming, looks fine to me



Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. The only red flag i see is the seemed re-painted handles


Peace, it's new, coated lambskin, could be polished through wear against the sleeves?


----------



## peacebabe

You mean the grey mini city? Sorry, i don't get what you mean "it's new, coated lambskin" ?



ksuromax said:


> Peace, it's new, coated lambskin, could be polished through wear against the sleeves?


----------



## redsand03

redsand03 said:


> Hello! Just purchased this from EBay, please let me know if it is authentic!
> Just concerned because the seller only has 19 feedback.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Mini City - Cumin
> Item Number:152950737788
> Seller ID:akmall
> Link:https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Auth-BALENCIAGA-300295-Classic-Mini-City-Women-leather-Handbag/152950737788?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Edit: The seller does not have any photos of the Tab or Zipper in their listing.
> Perhaps I should just wait until it is received?




Should I be concerned if I bought this from eBay but the images are from Rakuten?


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> You mean the grey mini city? Sorry, i don't get what you mean "it's new, coated lambskin" ?


recent years lambskin is coated, that makes the leather more shiny, and less prone to fading


----------



## JadedPink

ksuromax said:


> the first one, patent, i will not comment on as i am not feeling confident, tag is not clear enough, too
> the second, although the zipper head and rivet pics are missing, i would say it doesn't scream off and and with necessary pics we can confirm it's ok to go, but one tiny thing - it's listed as calfskin, which is a mistake, it's lambskin
> if you get missing pics for the second one, please re-post again



I requested a clear picture of the front and back of the tag, the rivets, and the zipper stamps for the patent bag.


----------



## ksuromax

JadedPink said:


> I requested a clear picture of the front and back of the tag, the rivets, and the zipper stamps for the patent bag.


when you get pics just re-post with the link, someone will be around to answer you


----------



## atlantis1982

JadedPink said:


> Currently fighting with the last ebay seller. He says eBay approved the listing, which I know is a lie. I'm having the bag looked at by a third party so I don't have to ship a fake back to get a refund. I don't want it to be resold.
> 
> I have two more that I would appreciate feedback on, BEFORE buying. Thanks ladies!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga First Two-way handbag
> Item Number: 232692071401
> Seller ID: brand_jfa
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BA...k-Patent-Leather-Vintage-V14332-/232692071401
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic First shoulder bag
> Item Number: 391943492072
> Seller ID: lvauthentic
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ba...Rose-Pink-Calfskin-Shoulder-Bag-/391943492072


In regard to that fake pink bag, I remember reporting it as fake to Ebay.  Goes to show you how effective _that _was!  I'm sorry they ignored it and allowed someone to sell it to you.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Peace, it's new, coated lambskin, could be polished through wear against the sleeves?


It looks like there's leather paint on the whip stitching to me...


----------



## peacebabe

Much, bingo !!! 



muchstuff said:


> It looks like there's leather paint on the whip stitching to me...





ksuromax said:


> Peace, it's new, coated lambskin, could be polished through wear against the sleeves?


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, this item is from Japan & Rakuten is a Japan website. It may be the same seller, just selling item in available platform. 

However, non of the photos listed are good for authentication. Click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed & repost again when you get the bag if it's already on it's way



redsand03 said:


> Should I be concerned if I bought this from eBay but the images are from Rakuten?


----------



## Festina85

Hi there,  could someone please authenticate this Balenciaga bag please.
Balenciaga City/Office 
Color: Ivory/off white






Any help is very much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

Festina85 said:


> Hi there,  could someone please authenticate this Balenciaga bag please.
> Balenciaga City/Office
> Color: Ivory/off white
> View attachment 4017356
> 
> 
> View attachment 4017354
> View attachment 4017355
> 
> Any help is very much appreciated, thank you.


Please see the link below for the pics needed for authentication. BTW this style is called a Work, much larger than a City.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## JadedPink

Sorry the attached pictures are so tiny. It's what I got from the seller. I really hope this one is real. 

Item Name: Balenciaga First Two-way handbag 
Item Number: 232692071401
Seller ID: brand_jfa
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-The-First-2way-Hand-Bag-Pink-Patent-Leather-Vintage-V14332-/232692071401


----------



## Festina85

muchstuff said:


> Please see the link below for the pics needed for authentication. BTW this style is called a Work, much larger than a City.


Thank you so much for time and response muchstuff, really appreciate it.


----------



## goldenpond

Need your expertise, please help authenticate this bag. Thanks

Item Name: Balenciaga Emerald Lambskin Leather Motorcycle City Bag
Item Number: 193781
Seller ID: Yoogi's Closet
Linkhttps://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-emerald-lambskin-leather-motorcycle-city-bag.html


----------



## akarp317

Hi again,

Could someone please authenticate the following bag for me? Ordered from theRealReal but just want to be safe as the color looks completely different than on the site. I had a hard time capturing the true color, it looks warmer in real life. The closest is the 7th image. If it is authentic, can someone tell me which color it is or from which year as well? Thank you so much!


----------



## MAGJES

Hello lovely authenticators!  I sold a Bal bag on ebay and the buyer is returning because the bag ".....does not seem genuine."  
Is it allowed for me to post my own pictures here of the bag to authenticate.  The listing is no longer viewable because it was sold over 30 days ago but I have pictures.


----------



## ksuromax

goldenpond said:


> Need your expertise, please help authenticate this bag. Thanks
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Emerald Lambskin Leather Motorcycle City Bag
> Item Number: 193781
> Seller ID: Yoogi's Closet
> Linkhttps://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-emerald-lambskin-leather-motorcycle-city-bag.html


Authentic, imo


----------



## ksuromax

akarp317 said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Could someone please authenticate the following bag for me? Ordered from theRealReal but just want to be safe as the color looks completely different than on the site. I had a hard time capturing the true color, it looks warmer in real life. The closest is the 7th image. If it is authentic, can someone tell me which color it is or from which year as well? Thank you so much!


Looks good to me
My guess will be 2011 Mimosa


----------



## ksuromax

MAGJES said:


> Hello lovely authenticators!  I sold a Bal bag on ebay and the buyer is returning because the bag ".....does not seem genuine."
> Is it allowed for me to post my own pictures here of the bag to authenticate.  The listing is no longer viewable because it was sold over 30 days ago but I have pictures.


we are trying to help everyone, who is seeking advice and second view/thought, link is desirable, but not compulsory, post the pics, we will have a look  
We all are located in different time zones, just wait for the next one to take over 'the shift'


----------



## MAGJES

ksuromax said:


> we are trying to help everyone, who is seeking advice and second view/thought, link is desirable, but not compulsory, post the pics, we will have a look
> We all are located in different time zones, just wait for the next one to take over 'the shift'


Thank you so much!  No hurry!  2013 LE Hamilton Brushed Gold RH Red City


----------



## peacebabe

Hello M, Glad that you gotten back this lovely!!!

Just need you to take a better photo of the front & back of tag. Straight view, in good natural light. 



MAGJES said:


> Thank you so much!  No hurry!  2013 LE Hamilton Brushed Gold RH Red City


----------



## leatherbby

Hello lovely authenticators! Please, can you help me authenticate this Balenciaga? I believe it is the Town model. The color is black with some sort of dark-green undertones. While the leather is soft and the purse collapses when standing empty, the leather is not really thin and the feeling is not super-buttery. The strap is cross-body, hip-length Many thanks in advance for your help!
	

		
			
		

		
	









View attachment 4018423
View attachment 4018425

	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## goldenpond

ksuromax said:


> Authentic, imo


Thank you ksuromax, i appreciate your time taking a look at it.


----------



## juriatah

Thank you for your kindness. Both seller did not answer me regarding close-up picture of bales and rivets. I find it kinda odd. Anyhow i  found another seller who seems to have one more ideal bag here are details below:

Item Name: BALENCIAGA Tasche in pinken Leder
Item Number: 202245377559
Seller ID: gomez883
Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/202245377559
Thank you in advanced and happy holidays!













peacebabe said:


> Hello, welcome back !!!
> 
> Both bags looks fine. No red flag.
> 
> However, please click on my undersigned like to see what are the exact photos needed for authentication. And make sure all photos are present before posting


----------



## ksuromax

goldenpond said:


> Thank you ksuromax, i appreciate your time taking a look at it.


pleasure


----------



## dkofler

Hi all-can you please take a look at this one? I've been looking for this color. Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## leatherbby

leatherbby said:


> Hello lovely authenticators! Please, can you help me authenticate this Balenciaga? I believe it is the Town model. The color is black with some sort of dark-green undertones. While the leather is soft and the purse collapses when standing empty, the leather is not really thin and the feeling is not super-buttery. The strap is cross-body, hip-length Many thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4018415
> View attachment 4018416
> View attachment 4018417
> View attachment 4018418
> View attachment 4018419
> View attachment 4018420
> View attachment 4018421
> View attachment 4018422
> View attachment 4018423
> View attachment 4018425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


PS. Some additional info to my original post above, waiting for authentication: There is a very slight change in the stitching pattern in the back of the piece that holds the main zipper. In that portion of the leather piece, the stitching changes from a straight pattern into a zig-zag pattern, as shown in the attached photo. Should I be worried? Again, many thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## akarp317

Hi ladies,
I am quickly amassing a small bal collection (my new addiction) and was hoping ou could authenticate a few more items for me if it’s not too much trouble. And suggestions on years and colors is also appreciated! Again, thanks so much and let me know if there are any pictures missing you’d like to see. 

First up: (pun intended)


----------



## akarp317

Next up:


----------



## akarp317

Next up: metalasse, Mogano? Truffle? Not sure.


----------



## akarp317

I’m sorry if I’m posting too many at once, I hope it’s ok. I am not at all in a rush to hear back and am so appreciative of your time!

Town in 2012 violet?


----------



## akarp317

Pre-loved wallet from posh, Jaune?


----------



## akarp317

And last one for now! A boobie! These are so cute! It’s a purple color, not at all sure which one. I had a hard time getting to the under side of the zipper head so that one maybe had to make out. Thanks!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, the photos are tiny & i can't read the numbers & the wordings in the tag well. I'm not aware that Balenciaga produced patent leather First. My 1st time seeing it. May be it's special edition in Japan. 

I hope someone else can chime in



JadedPink said:


> Sorry the attached pictures are so tiny. It's what I got from the seller. I really hope this one is real.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga First Two-way handbag
> Item Number: 232692071401
> Seller ID: brand_jfa
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-The-First-2way-Hand-Bag-Pink-Patent-Leather-Vintage-V14332-/232692071401


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



leatherbby said:


> Hello lovely authenticators! Please, can you help me authenticate this Balenciaga? I believe it is the Town model. The color is black with some sort of dark-green undertones. While the leather is soft and the purse collapses when standing empty, the leather is not really thin and the feeling is not super-buttery. The strap is cross-body, hip-length Many thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4018415
> View attachment 4018416
> View attachment 4018417
> View attachment 4018418
> View attachment 4018419
> View attachment 4018420
> View attachment 4018421
> View attachment 4018422
> View attachment 4018423
> View attachment 4018425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine from the photos you posted. The link is not working



juriatah said:


> Thank you for your kindness. Both seller did not answer me regarding close-up picture of bales and rivets. I find it kinda odd. Anyhow i  found another seller who seems to have one more ideal bag here are details below:
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA Tasche in pinken Leder
> Item Number: 202245377559
> Seller ID: gomez883
> Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/202245377559
> Thank you in advanced and happy holidays!
> 
> View attachment 4018464
> View attachment 4018465
> View attachment 4018466
> View attachment 4018467
> View attachment 4018468
> View attachment 4018469
> View attachment 4018470
> View attachment 4018471


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



akarp317 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am quickly amassing a small bal collection (my new addiction) and was hoping ou could authenticate a few more items for me if it’s not too much trouble. And suggestions on years and colors is also appreciated! Again, thanks so much and let me know if there are any pictures missing you’d like to see.
> 
> First up: (pun intended)


----------



## peacebabe

No familiar with this model.

  



akarp317 said:


> Next up: metalasse, Mogano? Truffle? Not sure.


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



akarp317 said:


> I’m sorry if I’m posting too many at once, I hope it’s ok. I am not at all in a rush to hear back and am so appreciative of your time!
> 
> Town in 2012 violet?


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



akarp317 said:


> Pre-loved wallet from posh, Jaune?


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



akarp317 said:


> And last one for now! A boobie! These are so cute! It’s a purple color, not at all sure which one. I had a hard time getting to the under side of the zipper head so that one maybe had to make out. Thanks!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## rosyposie

Girls this was one of my bags that I sold. The buyer is questioning authenticity. If it is not authentic I am horrified. I have to admit that I have owned over 20 Balenciaga 2005 handbags and I never spotted issues with this bag.


----------



## rosyposie

There are many different variations of the inside labels so Ive confused myself.


----------



## muchstuff

rosyposie said:


> There are many different variations of the inside labels so Ive confused myself.


I personally think you're OK, there were upper case tags back then so that's probably what's throwing the buyer. The S/S 05 would be a leather tag. Wait to hear from @peacebabe but don't panic.


----------



## ksuromax

rosyposie said:


> Girls this was one of my bags that I sold. The buyer is questioning authenticity. If it is not authentic I am horrified. I have to admit that I have owned over 20 Balenciaga 2005 handbags and I never spotted issues with this bag.





muchstuff said:


> I personally think you're OK, there were upper case tags back then so that's probably what's throwing the buyer. The S/S 05 would be a leather tag. Wait to hear from @peacebabe but don't panic.



This is WORK, right? 
upper case on them in 2005 was used, and i agree with Much, there's no reason to panic


----------



## rosyposie

she said the stamping looks off and wants to return the bag.


----------



## muchstuff

rosyposie said:


> she said the stamping looks off and wants to return the bag.


I wonder what she owns? Not everyone knows the oldies...


----------



## rosyposie

You should ask her she posted a few pages back and her name is 
*dkofler she bought the bag from me in early March and is questioning the authenticity as she said the guy who she asked to fix the corners said it was fake because of the label saying MADE IN ITALY upper casing and apparently looks wonky? And obviously is not similar to a Current Balenciaga tag.*


----------



## muchstuff

rosyposie said:


> You should ask her she posted a few pages back and her name is
> *dkofler she bought the bag from me in early March and is questioning the authenticity as she said the guy who she asked to fix the corners said it was fake because of the label saying MADE IN ITALY upper casing and apparently looks wonky? And obviously is not similar to a Current Balenciaga tag.*



Yeah there are her reasons right there, she's listening to someone who doesn't know.


----------



## ksuromax

comparing a tag from 2005 to current ones is totally useless, ALL has changed, starting from the type of the leather and finishing with the Designer....
P.S. just to make it clear - the tags have evolved and changed, and look completely different now, and in between all these years there were lots of variations!


----------



## rosyposie

I won’t be listing any of my vintage bags on Ebay again.


----------



## muchstuff

rosyposie said:


> I won’t be listing any of my vintage bags on Ebay again.


Message her and tell her to check this thread...


----------



## dkofler

rosyposie said:


> You should ask her she posted a few pages back and her name is
> *dkofler she bought the bag from me in early March and is questioning the authenticity as she said the guy who she asked to fix the corners said it was fake because of the label saying MADE IN ITALY upper casing and apparently looks wonky? And obviously is not similar to a Current Balenciaga tag.*



Hi all, I have 5 in my closet right now and didn't question the bag until I went in to ask about advice on corners-I LOVE this color and it's been on my list for quite some time!  I wanted an honest opinion on my post hence no backstory.  I've owned quite a few bbags-I joined in '07 and have almost exclusively lurked to get better at spotting fakes, as I prefer the older bags-and authenticity of Rosieposie's bag never crossed my mind until I was in the store. She can vouch I left positive feedback within hours of receipt.

I understandably freaked so I did my best to calm down and posted up the next morning/sent her a message.  I would have passed it off as an SA that didn't know what they were talking about but when I compared it to the bags I currently have on hand-an '07, '08, '11, '14, and this one-the SA was correct. Rosieposie I don't want to sour you on ebay-you've been nothing but understanding.  If the consensus is that the SA was clueless I'm happy to say I'm sorry for all of the trouble and keep the bag.  I'll wait for peacebabe to weigh in. Thanks ladies!


----------



## muchstuff

dkofler said:


> Hi all, I have 5 in my closet right now and didn't question the bag until I went in to ask about advice on corners-I LOVE this color and it's been on my list for quite some time!  I wanted an honest opinion on my post hence no backstory.  I've owned quite a few bbags-I joined in '07 and have almost exclusively lurked to get better at spotting fakes, as I prefer the older bags-and authenticity of Rosieposie's bag never crossed my mind until I was in the store. She can vouch I left positive feedback within hours of receipt.
> 
> I understandably freaked so I did my best to calm down and posted up the next morning/sent her a message.  I would have passed it off as an SA that didn't know what they were talking about but when I compared it to the bags I currently have on hand-an '07, '08, '11, '14, and this one-the SA was correct. Rosieposie I don't want to sour you on ebay-you've been nothing but understanding.  If the consensus is that the SA was clueless I'm happy to say I'm sorry for all of the trouble and keep the bag.  I'll wait for peacebabe to weigh in. Thanks ladies!


Good plan! 

A quote from RDC that I kept...I know Coery is referring to F/W but it stands to reason there could be S/S bags with upper case as well:
"I just saw this thread and thought about a similar question I was asked recently. For the record, there are inconsistencies with tag stamp capitalization. Back in 2005 F/W the Work bags had all uppercase MADE IN ITALY tags and there were some other styles that also ended up with stamps like that, like the City bag."


----------



## akarp317

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag





peacebabe said:


> No familiar with this model.





peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag





peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag





peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag



Thank you so much peacebabe! You guys are the best. Can anyone else comment on the metalasse? Also, any ideas on the years/colors of the bags (except the first one, I’m pretty sure that one is green apple.)


----------



## ksuromax

dkofler said:


> Hi all, I have 5 in my closet right now and didn't question the bag until I went in to ask about advice on corners-I LOVE this color and it's been on my list for quite some time!  I wanted an honest opinion on my post hence no backstory.  I've owned quite a few bbags-I joined in '07 and have almost exclusively lurked to get better at spotting fakes, as I prefer the older bags-and authenticity of Rosieposie's bag never crossed my mind until I was in the store. She can vouch I left positive feedback within hours of receipt.
> 
> I understandably freaked so I did my best to calm down and posted up the next morning/sent her a message.  I would have passed it off as an SA that didn't know what they were talking about but when I compared it to the bags I currently have on hand-an '07, '08, '11, '14, and this one-the SA was correct. Rosieposie I don't want to sour you on ebay-you've been nothing but understanding.  If the consensus is that the SA was clueless I'm happy to say I'm sorry for all of the trouble and keep the bag.  I'll wait for peacebabe to weigh in. Thanks ladies!


Many of the SAs are clueless even about current season, let alone 13 years old collections!
Besides, they do it for $$, as it's their job, sometimes not very much loved one, we do it for passion, and we love to learn and know more about the brand  and we love sharing it with anyone who has a question 
I am wearing my Pewter Work from 2005 today, with a leather tag and CAPS scrip  in your support


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Conni618

dkofler said:


> Hi all, I have 5 in my closet right now and didn't question the bag until I went in to ask about advice on corners-I LOVE this color and it's been on my list for quite some time!  I wanted an honest opinion on my post hence no backstory.  I've owned quite a few bbags-I joined in '07 and have almost exclusively lurked to get better at spotting fakes, as I prefer the older bags-and authenticity of Rosieposie's bag never crossed my mind until I was in the store. She can vouch I left positive feedback within hours of receipt.
> 
> I understandably freaked so I did my best to calm down and posted up the next morning/sent her a message.  I would have passed it off as an SA that didn't know what they were talking about but when I compared it to the bags I currently have on hand-an '07, '08, '11, '14, and this one-the SA was correct. Rosieposie I don't want to sour you on ebay-you've been nothing but understanding.  If the consensus is that the SA was clueless I'm happy to say I'm sorry for all of the trouble and keep the bag.  I'll wait for peacebabe to weigh in. Thanks ladies!



I have an authentic S/S 05 Work, with the same style and font of tag imprints, front and back. Please don’t worry.  I’m certain your Apple Green Work is perfectly authentic.


----------



## LostInBal

rosyposie said:


> Girls this was one of my bags that I sold. The buyer is questioning authenticity. If it is not authentic I am horrified. I have to admit that I have owned over 20 Balenciaga 2005 handbags and I never spotted issues with this bag.


Authentic!!. Just like my 05 Turquoise Work!


----------



## juriatah

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine from the photos you posted. The link is not working


Thank you for your time


----------



## juriatah

Dear Bal experts, 

I am currently looking at this beauty. Sofar I don't see anything wrong with it but I need your expertise.

I hope this is 2004 magenta, right?

Thank you for your time!


----------



## muchstuff

juriatah said:


> Dear Bal experts,
> 
> I am currently looking at this beauty. Sofar I don't see anything wrong with it but I need your expertise.
> 
> I hope this is 2004 magenta, right?
> 
> Thank you for your time!
> 
> View attachment 4021438
> View attachment 4021440
> View attachment 4021441
> View attachment 4021442
> View attachment 4021443
> View attachment 4021445
> View attachment 4021446
> View attachment 4021447


Missing a pic of the back of the zipper head and a better one of the bale would be nice but what I see looks good. F/W 2005 magenta First.


----------



## rosyposie

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic!!. Just like my 05 Turquoise Work!


Ah 2005 turquoise work  I use to have one absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## juriatah

muchstuff said:


> Missing a pic of the back of the zipper head and a better one of the bale would be nice but what I see looks good. F/W 2005 magenta First.


Thank you for your time helping me out. Here are more pics of super head and better shot at the Bale.

Thank you again!


----------



## muchstuff

juriatah said:


> Thank you for your time helping me out. Here are more pics of super head and better shot at the Bale.
> 
> Thank you again!
> 
> View attachment 4021721
> View attachment 4021723


Good to go IMO.


----------



## juriatah

muchstuff said:


> Good to go IMO.


Thank you very much. You are my angle!


----------



## muchstuff

juriatah said:


> Thank you very much. You are my angle!


My pleasure!


----------



## juriatah

rosyposie said:


> she said the stamping looks off and wants to return the bag.


Well if you live in Europe, I'll buy from you in a heartbeat! Green apple is my weakness. She is so lucky.


----------



## striveforluxury

Hello, everyone! 

If ever, this would be my first time buying a clutch from Balenciaga and i have zero clue on how to authenticate this clutch that is being offered to me so im hoping bal experts here could help me with it 

Item: Balenciaga Black Giant SHW Clutch
Seller: not from an auction site

Thanks as always! ❤️


----------



## striveforluxury

striveforluxury said:


> Hello, everyone!
> 
> If ever, this would be my first time buying a clutch from Balenciaga and i have zero clue on how to authenticate this clutch that is being offered to me so im hoping bal experts here could help me with it
> 
> Item: Balenciaga Black Giant SHW Clutch
> Seller: not from an auction site
> 
> Thanks as always! ❤️



More photos


----------



## muchstuff

striveforluxury said:


> More photos


The style number on this clutch is for a Part Time. Not authentic.


----------



## striveforluxury

muchstuff said:


> The style number on this clutch is for a Part Time. Not authentic.



oh wow! thanks a lot, muchstuff!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

striveforluxury said:


> oh wow! thanks a lot, muchstuff!


My pleasure!


----------



## rosyposie

Thank you girls for confirming Authenticity of my 2005 Apple green work for my buyer who was not familiar with vintage Balenciaga handbags. See you around tpf ❤️


----------



## Cici54

Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to Balenciaga in this thread.
> 
> - Please do a search within the thread (use Search this thread located on the top right corner) to check if the item has been reviewed by one of the senior authenticators before posting. Try to put your search term in quotes. For example, instead of searching for 1234567890, search for "1234567890"
> 
> - Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> then attach any photos
> 
> - You cannot post your own auctions. However, should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to defend your own auction if its authenticity is questioned, please do not authenticate your own Bbag.
> 
> - Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> - Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> - Please post link (eg/ #4888 , copy and paste the post number) to the original query when requesting a second opinion or in follow up post.
> 
> - Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> 
> - Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> - Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.




Hi! Can you please help me authenticate this. The seller said she lost the carecard and dustbag. I would love to purchase the bag if it is authentic 

Item name : Balenciaga small city bag
Item Number: 509544 6455 E 535269
Seller: -


----------



## muchstuff

Cici54 said:


> Hi! Can you please help me authenticate this. The seller said she lost the carecard and dustbag. I would love to purchase the bag if it is authentic
> 
> Item name : Balenciaga small city bag
> Item Number: 509544 6455 E 535269
> Seller: -


Please see the link below for pics needed for authentication.


----------



## Sarah03

Hello Bal Gals! Could you please help me authenticate this beauty? Thank you!

Item Name: Balenciaga Agneau Classic Ultraviolet City Bag
Item Number: 252795341871
Seller ID: authenticluxurygoods 
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-Agneau-Classic-Ultraviolet-City-Bag-/252795341871

Thank you for your help! Please let me know if I need to request additional photos. [emoji16]


----------



## muchstuff

Sarah03 said:


> Hello Bal Gals! Could you please help me authenticate this beauty? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Agneau Classic Ultraviolet City Bag
> Item Number: 252795341871
> Seller ID: authenticluxurygoods
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-Agneau-Classic-Ultraviolet-City-Bag-/252795341871
> 
> Thank you for your help! Please let me know if I need to request additional photos. [emoji16]


Yes, you do need a additional pics, see link below. A better pic of tag front as well, it's not clear or close enough. BTW this is a Velo, not a City.


----------



## IssaraF




----------



## IssaraF

Could you please help me authenticate this Balenciaga Clip L in Gris Fossile? Thank you


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



IssaraF said:


> View attachment 4023105
> View attachment 4023106
> View attachment 4023107
> View attachment 4023108
> View attachment 4023109


----------



## ksuromax

Cici54 said:


> Hi! Can you please help me authenticate this. The seller said she lost the carecard and dustbag. I would love to purchase the bag if it is authentic
> 
> Item name : Balenciaga small city bag
> Item Number: 509544 6455 E 535269
> Seller: -





muchstuff said:


> Please see the link below for pics needed for authentication.


even without additional/necessary pics i can say it's a fake - leather tag is upside down, please, avoid


----------



## LLmizaH

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. The only red flag i see is the seemed re-painted handles



Hi Peace,

I recieved the bag today! *happy dance*

I've attached photos of the handles, do they look ok?


----------



## swee7bebe

swee7bebe said:


> Hi all! Can you tell me if this is authentic?
> 
> Item name: balenciaga 2006 ink twiggy
> 
> Item number: 152951417087
> 
> Seller id: vestrystreet
> 
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/152951417087
> 
> Thank you!!






Here is a pic of under the tag.


----------



## cindi123

Hello ! If anyone could help me out that would be great and appreciated!


----------



## LostInBal

cindi123 said:


> View attachment 4024042
> View attachment 4024043
> View attachment 4024044
> View attachment 4024045
> View attachment 4024046
> View attachment 4024047
> View attachment 4024048
> View attachment 4024049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ! If anyone could help me out that would be great and appreciated!


This is fake..


----------



## dignatius

Hello,

Wondering if this bag is authentic or not.  The leather looks really good, almost too good for the age...

Item Name:  Authentic Balenciaga Blue Leather Shoulder Satchel Bag Italy
Item Number:  123048801558
Seller ID: muddybrooker
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

dignatius said:


> Hello,
> 
> Wondering if this bag is authentic or not.  The leather looks really good, almost too good for the age...
> 
> Item Name:  Authentic Balenciaga Blue Leather Shoulder Satchel Bag Italy
> Item Number:  123048801558
> Seller ID: muddybrooker
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-Blue-Leather-Shoulder-Satchel-Bag-Italy/123048801558?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Fake, I hope you weren't the buyer!


----------



## dignatius

muchstuff said:


> Fake, I hope you weren't the buyer!



Sadly, I was the buyer, but the seller was horrified when I notified her of the problem and promptly refunded my money.   So everything ended well after all.

Thanks again for the authentication!


----------



## muchstuff

dignatius said:


> Sadly, I was the buyer, but the seller was horrified when I notified her of the problem and promptly refunded my money.   So everything ended well after all.
> 
> Thanks again for the authentication!


Thank goodness! Just as a side note, the style number on the tag front and back will always match on an authentic bag...


----------



## atlantis1982

dignatius said:


> Sadly, I was the buyer, but the seller was horrified when I notified her of the problem and promptly refunded my money.   So everything ended well after all.
> 
> Thanks again for the authentication!


Side note: another fake I reported to Ebay that they did nothing about.  I'm glad your seller wasn't dishonest, just a little uneducated on the brand.


----------



## Juliakub

Hello, 
I’m French, sorry for my english. 
Can someone can help me to identify this bag ? 
Thanks ! 
I indicate that is a new bag. 
I have doubts on its authenticity because the leather seems to me brilliant and it has no smooth aspect.
The number : 1157481060A535269.
Again thanks !


----------



## peacebabe

I ve told you what i felt about the handles. It's fine as long as you're happy with it 



LLmizaH said:


> Hi Peace,
> 
> I recieved the bag today! *happy dance*
> 
> I've attached photos of the handles, do they look ok?
> View attachment 4023520
> View attachment 4023521


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, the bag is non authentic. Hope you can get refund



Juliakub said:


> Hello,
> I’m French, sorry for my english.
> Can someone can help me to identify this bag ?
> Thanks !
> I indicate that is a new bag.
> I have doubts on its authenticity because the leather seems to me brilliant and it has no smooth aspect.
> The number : 1157481060A535269.
> Again thanks !


----------



## Juliakub

peacebabe said:


> Hello, the bag is non authentic. Hope you can get refund




Oups, I forget other photos ! 
I’m so bad


----------



## peacebabe

Without the additional photos, it already showed fake. With these additional photos, it's double confirmation. Hope you can return & get refund



Juliakub said:


> Oups, I forget other photos !
> I’m so bad


----------



## Juliakub

peacebabe said:


> Without the additional photos, it already showed fake. With these additional photos, it's double confirmation. Hope you can return & get refund



Wow, I am impressed by your talent, because really I did not think! Thank you once again for your great work!


----------



## HMM88

Hey could I get some help with this? Thank you sooo much!

Item Name: Belenciaga Classic City Bag
Item Number: not found 
Seller ID: dottycalm
Link: https://m.ebay.ca/itm/BALENCIAGA-Cl...m=302690515037&_trksid=p2056116.c100891.m5206


----------



## SunTopaz

Hello,
Would someone please help me authenticate this Balenciaga City Bag.  It was a gift from my sweet husband, purchased on ebay.  It looks okay to me but I have no experience with Balenciaga. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thank you very much.


----------



## ksuromax

SunTopaz said:


> Hello,
> Would someone please help me authenticate this Balenciaga City Bag.  It was a gift from my sweet husband, purchased on ebay.  It looks okay to me but I have no experience with Balenciaga.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4025076
> View attachment 4025073
> View attachment 4025078
> View attachment 4025079
> View attachment 4025083
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much.


please, post rivets as well, but from what i can see now, looks good in my opinion


----------



## ksuromax

HMM88 said:


> Hey could I get some help with this? Thank you sooo much!
> 
> Item Name: Belenciaga Classic City Bag
> Item Number: not found
> Seller ID: dottycalm
> Link: https://m.ebay.ca/itm/BALENCIAGA-Classic-City-Bag/302690515037?_trkparms=aid=444000&algo=SOI.DEFAULT&ao=1&asc=20171010182222&meid=dff8fc5781324bcf915b4399fa0e338c&pid=100891&rk=2&rkt=7&sd=302690530182&itm=302690515037&_trksid=p2056116.c100891.m5206


These pics are not enough for authentication
Please, check post No.1 for samples and re-post when you get them all


----------



## SunTopaz

ksuromax said:


> please, post rivets as well, but from what i can see now, looks good in my opinion


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

SunTopaz said:


> View attachment 4025115
> View attachment 4025116
> View attachment 4025117
> View attachment 4025116


Thanks
yes, i think, you're good to go


----------



## HMM88

ksuromax said:


> These pics are not enough for authentication
> Please, check post No.1 for samples and re-post when you get them all



Alright! Sorry about that and thanks!


----------



## redsand03

Hi again!

Item Name: Balenciaga Mini City - Cumin
Item Number: 152950737788
Seller ID: akmall
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/152950737788


----------



## bumblebees

Item Name:BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant 12 Gold Mini City Black
Link:https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-gold-mini-city-black-240803
The underside of the tag is pretty blurry. I would feel better with a second opinion. Thank you so much!


----------



## SunTopaz

ksuromax said:


> Thanks
> yes, i think, you're good to go


Awesome,  thank you very much!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



redsand03 said:


> Hi again!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Mini City - Cumin
> Item Number: 152950737788
> Seller ID: akmall
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/152950737788


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, photos required for authentication are not posted. Fashionphile is quite trusted seller, if you purchase it, you can post required photos again to confirm.

Click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed 



bumblebees said:


> Item Name:BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant 12 Gold Mini City Black
> Link:https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-gold-mini-city-black-240803
> The underside of the tag is pretty blurry. I would feel better with a second opinion. Thank you so much!


----------



## redsand03

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag



Thanks so much! 
So is this bag from FW 2012? I think that’s what the K means?


----------



## muchstuff

redsand03 said:


> Thanks so much!
> So is this bag from FW 2012? I think that’s what the K means?


That's correct.


----------



## redsand03

muchstuff said:


> That's correct.


Thanks!
Thanks again to everyone for their help!
I love my new Mini City, its so cute!


----------



## fayden

Need help with this one? Lining looks strange?

Item Name: Balenciaga 2001 Chocolate First
Item Number: 253542624652
Seller ID: findsxlala

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...rentrq:97da1bc11620aa466d142c0bfffd0aef|iid:1


----------



## peacebabe

@aalinne_72  



fayden said:


> Need help with this one? Lining looks strange?
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga 2001 Chocolate First
> Item Number: 253542624652
> Seller ID: findsxlala
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Classic-Motorcycle-First-2001-Chocolate-Leather-Two-Way-Bag/253542624652?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=51378&meid=ef0e7329794e46bda13a97099f9447ba&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=253542624652&itm=253542624652&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:cb6419e3-391d-11e8-8b65-74dbd180c567|parentrq:97da1bc11620aa466d142c0bfffd0aef|iid:1


----------



## LostInBal

peacebabe said:


> @aalinne_72


Leather tag doesn’t correspond to a 01 FBF so does the Iining! Wouldn’t bid.


----------



## peacebabe

Could it be a 02 but seller mistake as 01? Will it be an authentic one if it's 02?



aalinne_72 said:


> Leather tag doesn’t correspond to a 01 FBF so does the Iining! Wouldn’t bid.


----------



## LostInBal

peacebabe said:


> Could it be a 02 but seller mistake as 01? Will it be an authentic one if it's 02?


But lining??
Leather looks nappa!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## LostInBal

peacebabe said:


> Could it be a 02 but seller mistake as 01? Will it be an authentic one if it's 02?


I have a 02 2nd season Choco and lining is black, leather is chèvre


----------



## Conni618

Not an expert in this season by any means.  However, concerned that the leather looks off, also hardware should be brass, and looks very much like pewter or silver?  Open rings for strap attachments.  So couldn’t confidently authenticate.


----------



## Arianakim

peacebabe said:


> Oh gosh ..... hope you paid by Paypal .... Then you will be covered



Nooo i didn’t i live in indonesia and not one person uses paypal here. The seller is adamant that its real too. Lesson learnt i guess. Thanks so much for the help though


----------



## fayden

aalinne_72 said:


> But lining??
> Leather looks nappa!



Looks silky!



peacebabe said:


> Could it be a 02 but seller mistake as 01? Will it be an authentic one if it's 02?



Can't be 02 because there are no zipper stops and Corey says that's an indicator of 01. So maybe it is fake.


----------



## X-tina-X

Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Lady's Bag
Item Number: 323186814977
Seller ID: frekanyik0
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authenti...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2648

Not sure if the pictures are good enough for authentication?


----------



## ERnurseonahorse

https://bnc.lt/focc/61b3K10gUL

This is a link to an older City on PoshMark.  I requested more pictures, but have not heard back from the seller.  

I would appreciate any advice on authenticity (with the limited ad photos).  Thank you for the help, I love seeing all the beautiful purses on here


----------



## peacebabe

Though photos are not enough for authentication, it shows non authentic.

Click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication for future post



X-tina-X said:


> Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Lady's Bag
> Item Number: 323186814977
> Seller ID: frekanyik0
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-balenciaga-lady-s-bag/323186814977?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2648
> 
> Not sure if the pictures are good enough for authentication?


----------



## peacebabe

Click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication.

No obvious red flag. Post all required photos again to confirm if you are purchasing



ERnurseonahorse said:


> https://bnc.lt/focc/61b3K10gUL
> 
> This is a link to an older City on PoshMark.  I requested more pictures, but have not heard back from the seller.
> 
> I would appreciate any advice on authenticity (with the limited ad photos).  Thank you for the help, I love seeing all the beautiful purses on here


----------



## peacebabe

It's SOLD !!! 



aalinne_72 said:


> I have a 02 2nd season Choco and lining is black, leather is chèvre





Conni618 said:


> Not an expert in this season by any means.  However, concerned that the leather looks off, also hardware should be brass, and looks very much like pewter or silver?  Open rings for strap attachments.  So couldn’t confidently authenticate.





fayden said:


> Looks silky!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't be 02 because there are no zipper stops and Corey says that's an indicator of 01. So maybe it is fake.


----------



## ERnurseonahorse

peacebabe said:


> Click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication.
> 
> No obvious red flag. Post all required photos again to confirm if you are purchasing



Thank you for the help, once I get more pictures I will update.


----------



## fayden

peacebabe said:


> It's SOLD !!!


wonder if someone on tpf bought it?


----------



## zmjjia

*Need help with this one. Looks strange to me. Thanks in advance.

Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Bag*
*Item ID: 192505764222
Seller ID: mengze_0
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-Bag-/192505764222*

*
*


----------



## camillaj

Hi, I saw this beautiful balenciaga bag I want to buy! but I'm not sure if it's authentic or not.. Will someone please help me authenticate it for me? Thank you so much!
The strap on the pictures is not the original one, but the seller has the original tho.
Item Name: BALENCIAGA CITY COVERED GIANT
Item Number: 204529467891
Seller ID: SanneH


----------



## peacebabe

There are missing photos. Clock on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. This supposed to be covered hardware. The seller must have cleverly removed all the leather covering the hardware due to wear & tear



camillaj said:


> Hi, I saw this beautiful balenciaga bag I want to buy! but I'm not sure if it's authentic or not.. Will someone please help me authenticate it for me? Thank you so much!
> The strap on the pictures is not the original one, but the seller has the original tho.
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA CITY COVERED GIANT
> Item Number: 204529467891
> Seller ID: SanneH


----------



## redsand03

Hi again lovely Balenciaga Authenticators! 

I loved my Mini City in Cumin so much that I purchased another Bbag! LOL I'm addicted already.. that was fast. 

Item Name: Balenciaga City Bag F/W 2007 - Brown Colour
Item Number: 202280979231
Seller ID: siya88
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALEN...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Thanks so much have a great day!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine, no red flag. 

Welcome to the "addiction" !!! More to come 



redsand03 said:


> Hi again lovely Balenciaga Authenticators!
> 
> I loved my Mini City in Cumin so much that I purchased another Bbag! LOL I'm addicted already.. that was fast.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City Bag F/W 2007 - Brown Colour
> Item Number: 202280979231
> Seller ID: siya88
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALENCIAGA-city-F-W-2007/202280979231?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Thanks so much have a great day!


----------



## kat_vil

Please help me authenticate!!! Thank you so much. Missing strap but I will still take it.


----------



## redsand03

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine, no red flag.
> 
> Welcome to the "addiction" !!! More to come



Haha thanks!
I scored this one for only $150.. looks well used but hopefully still has more life to give. 
Might try to clean the handles.


----------



## RealDealCollection

fayden said:


> Need help with this one? Lining looks strange?
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga 2001 Chocolate First
> Item Number: 253542624652
> Seller ID: findsxlala
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Classic-Motorcycle-First-2001-Chocolate-Leather-Two-Way-Bag/253542624652?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=51378&meid=ef0e7329794e46bda13a97099f9447ba&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=253542624652&itm=253542624652&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:cb6419e3-391d-11e8-8b65-74dbd180c567|parentrq:97da1bc11620aa466d142c0bfffd0aef|iid:1


This looks like one of the 2001 bags that were thought of as 2002 due to the interior branding tag. The earliest Moto-bags have so many oddities like the light brown cotton lining which I have seen in Caramel before. This bag looks real to me, feel free to ask me about Flat Brass babies as they are my favorite still anyone here get it?


----------



## fayden

RealDealCollection said:


> This looks like one of the 2001 bags that were thought of as 2002 due to the interior branding tag. The earliest Moto-bags have so many oddities like the light brown cotton lining which I have seen in Caramel before. This bag looks real to me, feel free to ask me about Flat Brass babies as they are my favorite still anyone here get it?



Good to know! Another rare one slips by me, good deal whoever got it!


----------



## b.Jane

Hi does anyone authenticate Balenciaga Triple S sneakers on here? Thank you


----------



## egan275

Hi.. really appreciate if can anyone help me to authenticate this mini bag. Thank you very much!


----------



## peacebabe

Please retake photos of front & back of tag. Close up, sharp, clear & forward facing. Also photo of bale.

Clear on my undersigned link to see examples



egan275 said:


> Hi.. really appreciate if can anyone help me to authenticate this mini bag. Thank you very much!


----------



## JJBgirl

Dear all, could you please help me to confirm if this bag is authentic? It is old and I am not sure about the color. I think it is First in Dark brown from around 2006...? I really appreciate the help! Thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

Click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Making sure all photos are sharp & clear & forward facing



JJBgirl said:


> Dear all, could you please help me to confirm if this bag is authentic? It is old and I am not sure about the color. I think it is First in Dark brown from around 2006...? I really appreciate the help! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4034437
> View attachment 4034439
> View attachment 4034440
> View attachment 4034441
> View attachment 4034442
> View attachment 4034443
> View attachment 4034445


----------



## ksuromax

JJBgirl said:


> Dear all, could you please help me to confirm if this bag is authentic? It is old and I am not sure about the color. I think it is First in Dark brown from around 2006...? I really appreciate the help! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4034437
> View attachment 4034439
> View attachment 4034440
> View attachment 4034441
> View attachment 4034442
> View attachment 4034443
> View attachment 4034445


Without commenting on authenticity while some pics are missing, it would be 2007 Siena, not 2006
the handles have darkened, 'warmed', true colour is on the body of the bag


----------



## peacebabe

Im leaning more towards Magano as Sienna's stiching & zipper tape are lighter color. Her bag's are darker



ksuromax said:


> Without commenting on authenticity while some pics are missing, it would be 2007 Siena, not 2006
> the handles have darkened, 'warmed', true colour is on the body of the bag


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Im leaning more towards Magano as Sienna's stiching & zipper tape are lighter color. Her bag's are darker


Could be as well, just a bit faded, or threads and zipper tape soiled over the span of time?
in any case it would be 2007 year


----------



## peacebabe

It's faded comparing to other darker parts, especially inner part of leather & tag. And yes, definitely a F/W 2007! 



ksuromax said:


> Could be as well, just a bit faded, or threads and zipper tape soiled over the span of time?
> in any case it would be 2007 year


----------



## peacebabe

My undersigned as follow :
*
"***ATTENTION !!! NO REPLY IF ALL REQUIRED PHOTOS FOR AUTHENTICATION ARE NOT SUBMITTED & NOT IN VISIBLE SIZE****
Before you post, kindly check http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html & Post #2 to make sure you have all the needed & required photos for the authenticators to do a good job. It not only save your time, it also *Help Yourself by Helping Us*. Appreciate "

The link is in red



JJBgirl said:


> Dear all, could you please help me to confirm if this bag is authentic? It is old and I am not sure about the color. I think it is First in Dark brown from around 2006...? I really appreciate the help! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4034437
> View attachment 4034439
> View attachment 4034440
> View attachment 4034441
> View attachment 4034442
> View attachment 4034443
> View attachment 4034445


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## JJBgirl

peacebabe said:


> My undersigned as follow :
> *
> "***ATTENTION !!! NO REPLY IF ALL REQUIRED PHOTOS FOR AUTHENTICATION ARE NOT SUBMITTED & NOT IN VISIBLE SIZE****
> Before you post, kindly check http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html & Post #2 to make sure you have all the needed & required photos for the authenticators to do a good job. It not only save your time, it also *Help Yourself by Helping Us*. Appreciate "
> 
> The link is in red



Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## JJBgirl

Hope, I got everything right this time around


----------



## LostInBal

JJBgirl said:


> Hope, I got everything right this time around
> View attachment 4035161
> View attachment 4035162
> View attachment 4035163
> View attachment 4035164
> View attachment 4035165
> View attachment 4035167
> View attachment 4035169
> View attachment 4035170
> View attachment 4035171





peacebabe said:


> Click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Making sure all photos are sharp & clear & forward facing


Yup, Mogano a little faded though..


----------



## JJBgirl

aalinne_72 said:


> Yup, Mogano a little faded though..



Thank you very very much!!! It is sooo beautiful still I am in love[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## LostInBal

JJBgirl said:


> Thank you very very much!!! It is sooo beautiful still I am in love[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Yes, leather on both Mogano and Sienna is a dream, enjoy!


----------



## Liz129

Can anyone help to authenticate it? Thanks a lot!


----------



## egan275

peacebabe said:


> Please retake photos of front & back of tag. Close up, sharp, clear & forward facing. Also photo of bale.
> 
> Clear on my undersigned link to see examples


noted. Will ask the seller to provide the clearer pictures. Thank u


----------



## Lillpebble

hi, Hope I'm posting correctly.  apologies if I'm not.  Can you please help authenticate this bag that I've purchased?  thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

Lillpebble said:


> hi, Hope I'm posting correctly.  apologies if I'm not.  Can you please help authenticate this bag that I've purchased?  thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4035559
> 
> View attachment 4035560
> View attachment 4035561
> View attachment 4035562
> View attachment 4035564


Fake, sorry!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



Liz129 said:


> Can anyone help to authenticate it? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Liz129

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag


Thanks peacebabe!


----------



## Sofi Zak

Hi there, 
Just wondering who you guys would recommend to authenticate(for a certificate) I’ve gotten two different opinions and I’m confused)


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, i do see some red flag, but i need to see more photos. Click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Making sure ALL letters & numbers on the tag are Sharp & clearly visible, forward facing with no bending.

If you are a buyer, i would just avoid any bag which has authentication questioned anyway



Sofi Zak said:


> Hi there,
> Just wondering who you guys would recommend to authenticate(for a certificate) I’ve gotten two different opinions and I’m confused)


----------



## DellaCris

Hello,

Apologies if I’ve made any errors, as this is my first authenticate post. Please authenticate the bag pictured. Thank you so much!


----------



## Anna806

Hello Please help authenticate! Thinking of buying this but having second thoughts if its authentic or not. Thank you!!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



DellaCris said:


> View attachment 4037323
> View attachment 4037324
> View attachment 4037325
> View attachment 4037326
> View attachment 4037327
> View attachment 4037328
> View attachment 4037330
> View attachment 4037331
> View attachment 4037332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Apologies if I’ve made any errors, as this is my first authenticate post. Please authenticate the bag pictured. Thank you so much!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, back of tag should have "MADE IN ITALY" on the 3rd line. Missing photos of back of zipper head & rivet. Click on my undersigned link to see example photos



Anna806 said:


> Hello Please help authenticate! Thinking of buying this but having second thoughts if its authentic or not. Thank you!!!


----------



## Anna806

peacebabe said:


> Hello, back of tag should have "MADE IN ITALY" on the 3rd line. Missing photos of back of zipper head & rivet. Click on my undersigned link to see example photos



Hello! I requested for more photos, please see below. Thank you!!


----------



## Anna806

Anna806 said:


> Hello! I requested for more photos, please see below. Thank you!!


 More photos  thank you!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Apologies, I should have done this before throwing my big reveal party


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Continued from post 8480 above:


----------



## Sofi Zak

peacebabe said:


> Hello, i do see some red flag, but i need to see more photos. Click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Making sure ALL letters & numbers on the tag are Sharp & clearly visible, forward facing with no bending.
> 
> If you are a buyer, i would just avoid any bag which has authentication questioned anyway




Hi, I wasn’t sure what you meant clicking the undersigned(new to TPF) I took similar pictures that I’ve seen you be able to authenticate. Let me know if these are good enough


----------



## lcscjzc

Would really appreciate if someone could kindly authenticate this Balenciaga City

Item Name: 100% AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA PURPLE CITY BAG WITH BRASS HARDWARE
Item Number: 173274829000
Seller ID: salyan9
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/173274829000

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## cindi123

Hi ! Can someone help me out with this one that would be very much appreciated! Thank you so much


----------



## DellaCris

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag



Thank you, peacebabe!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Continued from post 8480 above:
> View attachment 4038114
> 
> View attachment 4038106
> View attachment 4038107
> View attachment 4038108
> View attachment 4038109
> View attachment 4038110
> View attachment 4038111
> View attachment 4038112





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Apologies, I should have done this before throwing my big reveal party
> View attachment 4038096
> View attachment 4038097
> View attachment 4038098
> View attachment 4038099
> View attachment 4038100
> View attachment 4038101
> View attachment 4038102
> View attachment 4038103
> View attachment 4038104
> View attachment 4038105



I'm adding these, because they have me thinking...
My 2011 City in the first pic and pics to compare the same part on the Ultra Violet, which look different:


----------



## sinny1

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...intage-Crafted-Lambskin-Leather-/253051249890

Interested in this listing, is this a reputable seller?


----------



## LostInBal

sinny1 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...intage-Crafted-Lambskin-Leather-/253051249890
> 
> Interested in this listing, is this a reputable seller?


@peacebabe may be know anything about this but will have to wait a couple of hours still she wakes up from zzzzzzz fiuuuuuu zzzzzz


----------



## LostInBal

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Apologies, I should have done this before throwing my big reveal party
> View attachment 4038096
> View attachment 4038097
> View attachment 4038098
> View attachment 4038099
> View attachment 4038100
> View attachment 4038101
> View attachment 4038102
> View attachment 4038103
> View attachment 4038104
> View attachment 4038105


I think yours is authentic. Just compare it with this one. What I’ve noticed is that is a little faded compared with mirror’s leather though..
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-city-ultraviolet-93881


----------



## LostInBal

cindi123 said:


> View attachment 4038294
> View attachment 4038295
> View attachment 4038296
> View attachment 4038297
> View attachment 4038298
> View attachment 4038299
> View attachment 4038300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ! Can someone help me out with this one that would be very much appreciated! Thank you so much


Please read post number one and show all the required photos for authentification all very sharpen and clear please.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

aalinne_72 said:


> I think yours is authentic. Just compare it with this one. What I’ve noticed is that is a little faded compared with mirror’s leather though..
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-city-ultraviolet-93881


I compared mine to the Fashionphile one and my bag has the exact same numbers/letters on the tag, back and front. It also has exactly the same type of darker leather on the mirror leather and inside the front pocket. Maybe it _is_ my bag!  (No, probably not, mine is more puddly above the handles). Maybe my bag isn't faded but this is how the UV:s look. The leather on the mirror and inside the pocket looks slightly different in quality actually.

I think it's the last detail in the last pics I'm wondering about. That little circled in yellow indention that the 2011 City has but the UV doesn't.

Also the backs of the zippers are different on mine compared to the Fashionphile one.


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



Anna806 said:


> More photos  thank you!!


----------



## Anna806

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag


Thank You!


----------



## peacebabe

Those paper tags don't belongs to the bag. And yes, i saw red flag. It's better to avoid or return this bag



Sofi Zak said:


> Hi, I wasn’t sure what you meant clicking the undersigned(new to TPF) I took similar pictures that I’ve seen you be able to authenticate. Let me know if these are good enough


----------



## peacebabe

Please click on the link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Making sure ALL photos are sharp & clear & forward facing. The back of tag should have "MADE IN ITALY"

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/



lcscjzc said:


> Would really appreciate if someone could kindly authenticate this Balenciaga City
> 
> Item Name: 100% AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA PURPLE CITY BAG WITH BRASS HARDWARE
> Item Number: 173274829000
> Seller ID: salyan9
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/173274829000
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## peacebabe

Please click on the link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Making sure ALL photos are sharp & clear & forward facing. 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/






cindi123 said:


> View attachment 4038294
> View attachment 4038295
> View attachment 4038296
> View attachment 4038297
> View attachment 4038298
> View attachment 4038299
> View attachment 4038300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ! Can someone help me out with this one that would be very much appreciated! Thank you so much


----------



## peacebabe

Please click on the link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Making sure ALL photos are sharp & clear & forward facing. 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/




sinny1 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...intage-Crafted-Lambskin-Leather-/253051249890
> 
> Interested in this listing, is this a reputable seller?


----------



## peacebabe

Hello sweetie, Your UV looks fine to me. Nothing alarming 



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Continued from post 8480 above:
> View attachment 4038114
> 
> View attachment 4038106
> View attachment 4038107
> View attachment 4038108
> View attachment 4038109
> View attachment 4038110
> View attachment 4038111
> View attachment 4038112


----------



## Sofi Zak

peacebabe said:


> Those paper tags don't belongs to the bag. And yes, i saw red flag. It's better to avoid or return this bag


Just out of curiosity what was the red flag? I purchased this a couple of years ago and can no longer return it. (Company was bought out). I’d just like to know for my own piece of mind


----------



## Soumaya

muchstuff said:


> Fake, sorry!


And  This one ?


----------



## Soumaya

peacebabe said:


> Those paper tags don't belongs to the bag. And yes, i saw red flag. It's better to avoid or return this bag


----------



## peacebabe

Some of the features are not consistent with the authentic ones. That's all i can say



Sofi Zak said:


> Just out of curiosity what was the red flag? I purchased this a couple of years ago and can no longer return it. (Company was bought out). I’d just like to know for my own piece of mind


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

aalinne_72 said:


> I think yours is authentic. Just compare it with this one. What I’ve noticed is that is a little faded compared with mirror’s leather though..
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-city-ultraviolet-93881





peacebabe said:


> Hello sweetie, Your UV looks fine to me. Nothing alarming


  
NOW I love my bag


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> NOW I love my bag


----------



## lcscjzc

lcscjzc said:


> Would really appreciate if someone could kindly authenticate this Balenciaga City
> 
> Item Name: 100% AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA PURPLE CITY BAG WITH BRASS HARDWARE
> Item Number: 173274829000
> Seller ID: salyan9
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/173274829000
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


Please see additional photos attached!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## edsbgrl

Please authenticate. 

Just purchased from a local consignment shop. 

Name- City (I think. I’m in no way a Bal expert) 

Serial # 115748•1000
J•002123


----------



## Yamyingying

Hello,

I just received this bag from eBay, I took additional pictures, can you please authenticate? 

Item Name: BALENCIAGA Mini City Purple Blue Leather Metallic Edges Crossbody Handbag RARE!
Item Number: 282833298536
Seller ID: designerdealfinds6
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Thank you in advance & have a great weekend ahead!


----------



## lcscjzc

Sorry forgot to upload this pic too 


lcscjzc said:


> View attachment 4040388
> View attachment 4040374
> View attachment 4040380
> View attachment 4040383
> View attachment 4040384
> View attachment 4040385
> View attachment 4040386
> View attachment 4040387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please see additional photos attached!


----------



## peacebabe

This is non authentic. Hope you didn't buy it



lcscjzc said:


> View attachment 4040388
> View attachment 4040374
> View attachment 4040380
> View attachment 4040383
> View attachment 4040384
> View attachment 4040385
> View attachment 4040386
> View attachment 4040387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please see additional photos attached!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



edsbgrl said:


> Please authenticate.
> 
> Just purchased from a local consignment shop.
> 
> Name- City (I think. I’m in no way a Bal expert)
> 
> Serial # 115748•1000
> J•002123
> 
> View attachment 4041221
> View attachment 4041223
> View attachment 4041225
> View attachment 4041226
> View attachment 4041227
> View attachment 4041228
> View attachment 4041229
> View attachment 4041230
> View attachment 4041231
> View attachment 4041233
> View attachment 4041234


----------



## peacebabe

This is non authentic. Hope you can get refund



Yamyingying said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just received this bag from eBay, I took additional pictures, can you please authenticate?
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA Mini City Purple Blue Leather Metallic Edges Crossbody Handbag RARE!
> Item Number: 282833298536
> Seller ID: designerdealfinds6
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Mini-City-Purple-Blue-Leather-Metallic-Edges-Crossbody-Handbag-RARE/282833298536?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you in advance & have a great weekend ahead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4041235
> View attachment 4041236
> View attachment 4041237
> View attachment 4041238
> View attachment 4041235
> View attachment 4041236
> View attachment 4041237
> View attachment 4041238
> View attachment 4041239


----------



## Yamyingying

peacebabe said:


> This is non authentic. Hope you can get refund



Thank you peacebebe, do you recommend a third party authentication service so I can get a written report to open a case with ebay?


----------



## edsbgrl

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag



Ty so much!


----------



## peacebabe

You don't need a report to open a case. And under the case description option, there is no option for "non authenticatic or fake". You can only opt for "Item not as described". If you are in US, call up ebay US & tell them what's going on & ask them to guide you in opening a case



Yamyingying said:


> Thank you peacebebe, do you recommend a third party authentication service so I can get a written report to open a case with ebay?


----------



## Yamyingying

peacebabe said:


> You don't need a report to open a case. And under the case description option, there is no option for "non authenticatic or fake". You can only opt for "Item not as described". If you are in US, call up ebay US & tell them what's going on & ask them to guide you in opening a case



Thank you! I requested for a refund and there is an option for “doesnt seem authentic”, should I open a case instead? I’m in the US.


----------



## peacebabe

Oh.... good that you have the option in US! Im not from US, now im wondering if the options differ in different countries. 
Have you spoken to the seller? I think it's good to inform the seller that you're returning the item & a case must be open to get things documented & making sure you get the refund after you return the item. I do not know if any document to proof the authenticity is needed if you file under that category. It's best that you can call ebay to get more details.



Yamyingying said:


> Thank you! I requested for a refund and there is an option for “doesnt seem authentic”, should I open a case instead? I’m in the US.


----------



## Yamyingying

peacebabe said:


> Oh.... good that you have the option in US! Im not from US, now im wondering if the options differ in different countries.
> Have you spoken to the seller? I think it's good to inform the seller that you're returning the item & a case must be open to get things documented & making sure you get the refund after you return the item. I do not know if any document to proof the authenticity is needed if you file under that category. It's best that you can call ebay to get more details.



Thank you so much for your help! 
I did message the seller letting her know that the item is not authentic, she asked me to provide written statement from third party authenticator. Lol


----------



## peacebabe

You may want to give her the link to this authentication thread, let her know your post number so she can see my reply. 



Yamyingying said:


> Thank you so much for your help!
> I did message the seller letting her know that the item is not authentic, she asked me to provide written statement from third party authenticator. Lol


----------



## Yamyingying

peacebabe said:


> You may want to give her the link to this authentication thread, let her know your post number so she can see my reply.



Thanks for your help once again  have a great weekend ahead.


----------



## dignatius

Hello,

I'm hoping that this is an authentic Rouge Theatre City.  The leather feels glossier than I expected (thought it would be more matte) but the mirror does have a pocket on the rear.

Thanks in advance!

Item Name: 100% Authentic Balenciaga Red City Handbag
Item Number: 332616736760
Seller ID: tagkirium3854
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authen...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Additional pictures:


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



dignatius said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm hoping that this is an authentic Rouge Theatre City.  The leather feels glossier than I expected (thought it would be more matte) but the mirror does have a pocket on the rear.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: 100% Authentic Balenciaga Red City Handbag
> Item Number: 332616736760
> Seller ID: tagkirium3854
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Balenciaga-Red-City-Handbag/332616736760?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Additional pictures:
> View attachment 4041944
> View attachment 4041945


----------



## jwessels

Hi there,

Please let me know if this Balenciaga bag is authentic,Okay?

Item name: Balenciaga metallic edge city bag
Link: https://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierad...285449651fa109c354bbabe740c1b&previousPage=lr


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

This alleged Rouge Vif couldn't possibly be authentic? I already know the answer but I so wanted it to be authentic and need to make sure   

https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authen...299881?hash=item213d2d4d69:g:a4AAAOSwfN5a1d71


----------



## peacebabe

Please post a straight view, sharp & clear photos of the front & back of tag & rivet again



jwessels said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Please let me know if this Balenciaga bag is authentic,Okay?
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga metallic edge city bag
> Link: https://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierad...285449651fa109c354bbabe740c1b&previousPage=lr


----------



## peacebabe

It's non authentic my dear ......



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This alleged Rouge Vif couldn't possibly be authentic? I already know the answer but I so wanted it to be authentic and need to make sure
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authen...299881?hash=item213d2d4d69:g:a4AAAOSwfN5a1d71


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

peacebabe said:


> It's non authentic my dear ......


Thank you, peacebabe


----------



## shopwithb

Hi,

I have a Balenciaga City 2014 Purchased from EBay and want to make sure it’s authentic. Crossing fingers. Any comments are appreciated. Thanks


----------



## LuxeFan

Hi there ladies,

Please can someone authenticate this for me? I don't have a great deal of experience with Balenciaga and want to make sure I will not pay for a Fake.

Item name: Balenciaga City Classic
Item no: 173272401542
Seller ID: twinntinei
Link: Ebay

Many, many thanks!!!


----------



## LostInBal

LuxeFan said:


> Hi there ladies,
> 
> Please can someone authenticate this for me? I don't have a great deal of experience with Balenciaga and want to make sure I will not pay for a Fake.
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga City Classic
> Item no: 173272401542
> Seller ID: twinntinei
> Link: Ebay
> 
> Many, many thanks!!!
> 
> View attachment 4044876
> View attachment 4044875


This is fake sorry.


----------



## Nana714

Hi, 

Can someone kindly authenticate this Papier Mini Wallet for me? I bought this from Reebonz and just found out that the design is different from what I have seen online. The wallet is stated Balenciaga Paris however the one I got from Reebonz is only have the word Balenciaga. 
Appreciate your replies. Thanks


----------



## LuxeFan

aalinne_72 said:


> This is fake sorry.



Thank you! 

May I ask, how you determine it? It think it is really fascinating, how you ladies see that.


----------



## LostInBal

LuxeFan said:


> Hi there ladies,
> 
> Please can someone authenticate this for me? I don't have a great deal of experience with Balenciaga and want to make sure I will not pay for a Fake.
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga City Classic
> Item no: 173272401542
> Seller ID: twinntinei
> Link: Ebay
> 
> Many, many thanks!!!
> 
> View attachment 4044876
> View attachment 4044875


Lots of details are off. Sorry, we’re not allowed to explain which they are. Counterfeiters could learn from them. Hope you understand 
Hope you still can return it and get back your money or at least not spent too much on it


----------



## ldshen002

Can someone please authenticate this Balenciaga Holiday Velo in Rouge Chevre leather?  I just purchased off of Ebay for $800 and have included detailed photos. The things that are throwing me off are the close-ups of the long strap with the underside of the adjustable rings and stitching of the top corners. They look sloppy to me and make me question whether the bag is authentic. If one of you lovely knowledgeable ladies could take a closer look I'd greatly appreciate it!! Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## ldshen002

also here is the original link below: 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/192492658109?ViewItem=&item=192492658109


----------



## peacebabe

Click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Make sure all photos are closed up, sharp & clear, forward facing



shopwithb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Balenciaga City 2014 Purchased from EBay and want to make sure it’s authentic. Crossing fingers. Any comments are appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



ldshen002 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this Balenciaga Holiday Velo in Rouge Chevre leather?  I just purchased off of Ebay for $800 and have included detailed photos. The things that are throwing me off are the close-ups of the long strap with the underside of the adjustable rings and stitching of the top corners. They look sloppy to me and make me question whether the bag is authentic. If one of you lovely knowledgeable ladies could take a closer look I'd greatly appreciate it!! Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## ldshen002

@peacebabe got it! Here are the updated required photos below, along with 2 more pics at the end with additional areas of the bag I'm questioning with regards to quality of construction. Thank you so much!


----------



## peacebabe

Look at post #8536, i already replied you. As for the "strap holder", it be be just the quality of stitching



ldshen002 said:


> @peacebabe got it! Here are the updated required photos below, along with 2 more pics at the end with additional areas of the bag I'm questioning with regards to quality of construction. Thank you so much!


----------



## ldshen002

@peacebabe oops forgot the zipper pictures! Here they are below:


----------



## ldshen002

@peacebabe my apologies I just saw your above message! Unfortunately it isn't letting me reach that other link. But in that message did you confirm that the bag is authentic?


----------



## ldshen002

@peacebabe never mind just saw the post! Thank you so much for your time, I really appreciate it


----------



## Sora_V

Hello, could someone please help me authenticate this Balenciaga? Thank you in advance!
Item Name: Balenciaga Work bag
Link : https://item.rakuten.co.jp/kyounokura/05314395/?s-id=bk_pc_item_list_name_n
Photos:


----------



## peacebabe

Nothing alarming. But Click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Make sure all photos are closed up, sharp & clear, forward facing



Sora_V said:


> Hello, could someone please help me authenticate this Balenciaga? Thank you in advance!
> Item Name: Balenciaga Work bag
> Link : https://item.rakuten.co.jp/kyounokura/05314395/?s-id=bk_pc_item_list_name_n
> Photos:
> View attachment 4046188
> View attachment 4046189
> View attachment 4046190
> View attachment 4046191
> View attachment 4046192
> 
> View attachment 4046193
> 
> View attachment 4046194
> 
> View attachment 4046197
> 
> View attachment 4046196


----------



## Sora_V

peacebabe said:


> Nothing alarming. But Click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Make sure all photos are closed up, sharp & clear, forward facing


Thank you peacebabe, you are so kind! Sorry I'll try to get the required photos.


----------



## shopwithb

peacebabe said:


> Click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Make sure all photos are closed up, sharp & clear, forward facing



Hi peacebabe,

Thank you for your response. I am hoping these are better.


----------



## LouLie

Good morning lovelies! 

I purchased this velo pre-loved and I am no expert on newer bals... but it feels and looks "off" to me. The long strap is over 2 inches longer than the strap on my G tag 2014 black classic velo and the front outside pocket is 2 to 3 inches shallower (my phone sticks out of the pocket with this one and in my other velo it doesn't stick out at all.) The front of the zipper with the $ seems sloppily cast compared to that of my black velo. The tassels are thicker and more foamy feeling (if that makes any sense.) The color seems to match with the tag and season (F/W 2015 Vert Veronese) from what I can tell, but something just doesn't seem right.
Sorry for the novel... here are the pics. Thanks in advance for your help, I really appreciate it!


----------



## LouLie




----------



## shopwithb

shopwithb said:


> Hi peacebabe,
> 
> Thank you for your response. I am hoping these are better.  I realize some of the required pics were missing and i couldn’t delete my previous reply.


----------



## FabiF

Please authenticate this bag for me

Balenciaga city mini black
Code: 309544 1000 J 527276

The hardware looks fine and just the same as my other balenciaga bags. But the tag has “.paris” in the same line as “balenciaga“, I thought it had changed around 2005? As “J” should be a ss2013 bag. Also, the back of the tag has “made in Italy”, but not “fabriquè en italie”

The handle has a double thread which I don’t know if it’s normal on the mini, my city classic has single thread.

The dust bag has a thinner font than my other bags

Than


----------



## ksuromax

FabiF said:


> View attachment 4046844
> View attachment 4046845
> View attachment 4046846
> View attachment 4046847
> View attachment 4046848
> View attachment 4046849
> View attachment 4046850
> View attachment 4046852
> View attachment 4046856
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please authenticate this bag for me
> 
> Balenciaga city mini black
> Code: 309544 1000 J 527276
> 
> The hardware looks fine and just the same as my other balenciaga bags. But the tag has “.paris” in the same line as “balenciaga“, I thought it had changed around 2005? As “J” should be a ss2013 bag. Also, the back of the tag has “made in Italy”, but not “fabriquè en italie”
> 
> The handle has a double thread which I don’t know if it’s normal on the mini, my city classic has single thread.
> 
> The dust bag has a thinner font than my other bags
> 
> Than


'fabrique en italie' added in 2014, so your tag is consistent, and double cord was used on giant studs, so, this is fine, too, but, i would like to ask for a better/sharped snap of the back tag and zipper head, and preferable a bale from a side angle


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



shopwithb said:


> Hi peacebabe,
> 
> Thank you for your response. I am hoping these are better.


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



LouLie said:


> Good morning lovelies!
> 
> I purchased this velo pre-loved and I am no expert on newer bals... but it feels and looks "off" to me. The long strap is over 2 inches longer than the strap on my G tag 2014 black classic velo and the front outside pocket is 2 to 3 inches shallower (my phone sticks out of the pocket with this one and in my other velo it doesn't stick out at all.) The front of the zipper with the $ seems sloppily cast compared to that of my black velo. The tassels are thicker and more foamy feeling (if that makes any sense.) The color seems to match with the tag and season (F/W 2015 Vert Veronese) from what I can tell, but something just doesn't seem right.
> Sorry for the novel... here are the pics. Thanks in advance for your help, I really appreciate it!
> View attachment 4046536
> View attachment 4046537
> View attachment 4046538
> View attachment 4046539
> View attachment 4046540
> View attachment 4046541
> View attachment 4046542
> View attachment 4046543
> View attachment 4046544
> View attachment 4046545


----------



## jwessels

peacebabe said:


> Please post a straight view, sharp & clear photos of the front & back of tag & rivet again



Okay here some Sharp pics let me know [emoji16]


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



jwessels said:


> Okay here some Sharp pics let me know [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4047749
> View attachment 4047750
> View attachment 4047751
> View attachment 4047752
> View attachment 4047753
> View attachment 4047754
> View attachment 4047756


----------



## jwessels

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag



Thank You so much [emoji4]


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## allbranded

Hi, can anyone help me to find the name of this item and if this is original


----------



## MAGJES

This bag is listed for sale from a private seller.

I’ve requested pics of the bale and rivet but here’s what I have so far.  Is it worth waiting for the rivet pic as the tag just looks wrong to me.
Thanks!


----------



## danielalovesbag

Can someone please help me authenticate this bag ?
I got it from saksoff5th but the inside of the strap is giving me doubts (last pic)


----------



## whateve

Item Name: Lot of Coach and Balenciaga Purses, 8 total pieces, Purse, Wallet, Clutch
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-Coa...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
seller: high-mountain-sales
item # 323210218073
I didn't have high hopes for this even though the Coach items are authentic.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Item Name: Lot of Coach and Balenciaga Purses, 8 total pieces, Purse, Wallet, Clutch
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-Coach-and-Balenciaga-Purses-8-total-pieces-Purse-Wallet-Clutch/323210218073?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
> seller: high-mountain-sales
> item # 323210218073
> I didn't have high hopes for this even though the Coach items are authentic.


Fake, sorry.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Fake, sorry.


I thought so! Thanks. I knew as soon as I opened it.  I hope the seller will give me a partial. I want to keep the Coach items.


----------



## LouLie

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag


Thanks so much![emoji3] The front pocket depth and strap length differences between '14 & '15 classic velo's really threw me for a loop! I feel better now.[emoji4] 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I thought so! Thanks. I knew as soon as I opened it.  I hope the seller will give me a partial. I want to keep the Coach items.


I hope so too, good luck!


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. I don't see anything alarming



danielalovesbag said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this bag ?
> I got it from saksoff5th but the inside of the strap is giving me doubts (last pic)


----------



## Cleopie71

Hello, ladies. Longtime bb lurker her . I found this Bal bag but am having doubts on the color even if tag looks real. Kindly to get your assistance in authenticating this.

Item: ‘authentic’ balenciaga
Link: https://www.olx.ph/item/authentic-balenciaga-ID8lOPd.html?h=711b65fbe2

Im hoping to get some more pics to help in the autentication. Thanks.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## danielalovesbag

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. I don't see anything alarming



Thank you so much !


----------



## MAGJES

MAGJES said:


> This bag is listed for sale from a private seller.
> 
> I’ve requested pics of the bale and rivet but here’s what I have so far.  Is it worth waiting for the rivet pic as the tag just looks wrong to me.
> Thanks!


Used to authenticate Bals and pretty sure it’s fake but just wanted validation. Things do not add up with this bag.


----------



## ksuromax

MAGJES said:


> This bag is listed for sale from a private seller.
> 
> I’ve requested pics of the bale and rivet but here’s what I have so far.  Is it worth waiting for the rivet pic as the tag just looks wrong to me.
> Thanks!


Hi, i'll be honest with you, i cannot say firmly as what i see from these pics, does not look bad, font is consistent, format of the tag is fine for 2015 SS, but it does not look like lambskin, and hw looks more like pewter, which is hardly possible.
Paper tag doesn't mean anything, it can be a separate, re-sellers store one
Model number does not correspond to First, but if it was a Limited Edition, Specific market short stock model, it could be the case (due to different leather, mink, for example). Until you get more pix i say - NO GO


----------



## LostInBal

MAGJES said:


> This bag is listed for sale from a private seller.
> 
> I’ve requested pics of the bale and rivet but here’s what I have so far.  Is it worth waiting for the rivet pic as the tag just looks wrong to me.
> Thanks!


Photo of back zipper please


----------



## MAGJES

Thanks for taking a look!  I’ve received more pics and will post.


----------



## MAGJES

More PIcs
Private Seller
Monk FIrst


MAGJES said:


> This bag is listed for sale from a private seller.
> 
> I’ve requested pics of the bale and rivet but here’s what I have so far.  Is it worth waiting for the rivet pic as the tag just looks wrong to me.
> Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

MAGJES said:


> More PIcs
> Private Seller
> Monk FIrst


yup, As i said earlier it looks like monk, but i have no idea if monk was used in 2015, otherwise all markers look good to me.


----------



## LostInBal

Deleted


----------



## atran76

Hello ladies, please help me authenticate this beauty. I have been wanting to add a light pink city bag to my collection for so long. I appreciate your help.

Item Name: Balenciaga city bag
Item Number:202297802545
Seller ID: x-gerl
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/202297802545


----------



## Bero93

Hi Ladies,

Could you please authenticate this bag for me? 

Item name: Balenciaga Day (Men)
Item number: 5516228
Seller ID: Jordan
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ga/black-leather-balenciaga-bag-5516228.shtml 

Thank you sooo much!


----------



## peacebabe

Please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Make sure photos are sharp, clear & visible, forward facing before posting



atran76 said:


> Hello ladies, please help me authenticate this beauty. I have been wanting to add a light pink city bag to my collection for so long. I appreciate your help.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga city bag
> Item Number:202297802545
> Seller ID: x-gerl
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/202297802545


----------



## peacebabe

Please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Make sure photos are sharp, clear & visible, forward facing before posting



Bero93 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Day (Men)
> Item number: 5516228
> Seller ID: Jordan
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ga/black-leather-balenciaga-bag-5516228.shtml
> 
> Thank you sooo much!


----------



## peacebabe

If im not wrong, First was discontinued since S/S2014. Have not seen a First in model number like yours before. It's really hard to comment if it's authentic.



MAGJES said:


> More PIcs
> Private Seller
> Monk FIrst


----------



## MAGJES

peacebabe said:


> If im not wrong, First was discontinued since S/S2014. Have not seen a First in model number like yours before. It's really hard to comment if it's authentic.


Thanks for looking. She has provided a receipt and stated it was purchased at an outlet but I am passing.


----------



## kadmia

Hello all! These are requested authentication photos for a mystery City bag I posted in the Identification thread. I'm thinking it's from 2003, as the interior zipper is plastic, not metal. Leather tag has that softer look that you don't see after 2004. O-rings are soldered. Rivets are not notched, hardware is pewter. But lining is suede and I can't tell what the leather is. Thanks again for solving this mystery with me!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## doumanger

Hello ladies, please help me authenticate this beauty. I have been wanting to buy metallic  city bag to my collection for so long. I appreciate your help.

Item Name: Balenciaga city metallic bag
Item Number: 166982302
Seller ID: mnainc
Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/166982302


----------



## LostInBal

kadmia said:


> Hello all! These are requested authentication photos for a mystery City bag I posted in the Identification thread. I'm thinking it's from 2003, as the interior zipper is plastic, not metal. Leather tag has that softer look that you don't see after 2004. O-rings are soldered. Rivets are not notched, hardware is pewter. But lining is suede and I can't tell what the leather is. Thanks again for solving this mystery with me!
> 
> View attachment 4051802
> View attachment 4051803
> View attachment 4051804
> View attachment 4051805
> View attachment 4051807
> View attachment 4051808
> View attachment 4051809
> View attachment 4051810


Has your zipper head a letter “S” printed on lateral?


----------



## kadmia

aalinne_72 said:


> Has your zipper head a letter “S” printed on lateral?



Like this?


----------



## LostInBal

kadmia said:


> Like this?
> View attachment 4051870


Well, I’m not a 100% expert but gonna say my opinion. To me she’s a pre 03 City prototype. Leather doesn’t look chèvre or calf at all and the only odd think is that the interior linen pocket zipper should be metallic and not plastic. BUT! as I’m talking about a prototype the could have used plastic zipper from a 01/02 flat brass Bal and 02 suede linen also seen in the 03 pre purse. If all my thoughts are wrong I should say it’s a super oldie replica.
Let’s see what experts have to say because if it’s real we could be talking about an unique pearl Balenciaga pre City sample!


----------



## kadmia

aalinne_72 said:


> Well, I’m not a 100% expert but gonna say my opinion. To me she’s a pre 03 City prototype. Leather doesn’t look chèvre or calf at all and the only odd think is that the interior linen pocket zipper should be metallic and not plastic. BUT! as I’m talking about a prototype the could have used plastic zipper from a 01/02 flat brass Bal and 02 suede linen also seen in the 03 pre purse. If all my thoughts are wrong I should say it’s a super oldie replica.
> Let’s see what experts have to say because if it’s real we could be talking about an unique pearl Balenciaga pre City sample!



Thank you so much for your analysis, and taking the time!! I was thinking that this might be a prototype, or a rare limited production too. Any idea on what this leather is? The suede lining is lovely and the bag is surprisingly still pretty light. Would love to hear other opinions/theories?!


----------



## LostInBal

kadmia said:


> Thank you so much for your analysis, and taking the time!! I was thinking that this might be a prototype, or a rare limited production too. Any idea on what this leather is? The suede lining is lovely and the bag is surprisingly still pretty light. Would love to hear other opinions/theories?!



Don’t you have a digital balance scale at home? It would be really interesting knowing the difference of weight between your bag and the other 03 City you already have!. Really exciting!! Could tell more about leather!!


----------



## kadmia

aalinne_72 said:


> Don’t you have a digital balance scale at home? It would be really interesting knowing the difference of weight between your bag and the other 03 City you already have!. Really exciting!! Could tell more about leather!!



That's a great idea! No scales in our house though, perhaps keeps us happier that way, haha


----------



## LostInBal

kadmia said:


> That's a great idea! No scales in our house though, perhaps keeps us happier that way, haha


As a sample they could have used any kind of leather!


----------



## ksuromax

doumanger said:


> Hello ladies, please help me authenticate this beauty. I have been wanting to buy metallic  city bag to my collection for so long. I appreciate your help.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga city metallic bag
> Item Number: 166982302
> Seller ID: mnainc
> Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/166982302


You are missing necessary pictures, bale, rivets, back tag, zipper head


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> As a sample they could have used any kind of leather!


by the look of big pebbles/grains i guess buffalo, or boar


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> by the look of big pebbles/grains i guess buffalo, or boar


Yes, I do think it’s boar!


----------



## kadmia

ksuromax said:


> by the look of big pebbles/grains i guess buffalo, or boar



Interesting! I found examples of Balenciaga products made of Buffalo, boar, and Caribou (in that order) below. I think looks most like Buffalo or Caribou?


----------



## ChinReyes

Hi Ladies and Gents,
Please help me authenticate this balenciaga hip bag. I already bought it from a local buy and sell app. I just want to make sure its authentic because it doesn't have the lampo print at the back of the zipper. See pictures below. Your help is greatly appreciated  Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

ChinReyes said:


> Hi Ladies and Gents,
> Please help me authenticate this balenciaga hip bag. I already bought it from a local buy and sell app. I just want to make sure its authentic because it doesn't have the lampo print at the back of the zipper. See pictures below. Your help is greatly appreciated  Thank you!
> View attachment 4052476
> View attachment 4052477
> View attachment 4052479
> View attachment 4052480
> View attachment 4052481
> View attachment 4052482
> View attachment 4052484
> View attachment 4052485
> View attachment 4052486


this is Rose Gold, it's consistent, authentic in my opinion


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you for your info. Now we know that there was such production in 2015 !!! Wow ....

And i thought you were the buyer !



MAGJES said:


> Thanks for looking. She has provided a receipt and stated it was purchased at an outlet but I am passing.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

If this is indeed a prototype or LE, you are LUCKY to get it !!! 

I love the leather, thinking it could be Caribou. And the condition is awesome !! 



kadmia said:


> Thank you so much for your analysis, and taking the time!! I was thinking that this might be a prototype, or a rare limited production too. Any idea on what this leather is? The suede lining is lovely and the bag is surprisingly still pretty light. Would love to hear other opinions/theories?!


----------



## ChinReyes

ksuromax said:


> this is Rose Gold, it's consistent, authentic in my opinion


Yay! I'm super happy. I love this bag. Thanks @ksuromax for your reply. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## kadmia

peacebabe said:


> If this is indeed a prototype or LE, you are LUCKY to get it !!!
> 
> I love the leather, thinking it could be Caribou. And the condition is awesome !!



Thank you!! This was a really fun find. I agree that it looks a lot like Caribou, and that would kind of make sense given Balenciaga's early use of that leather.


----------



## jkim22

Hihi,  I just bought a new Bbag i've been eyeing over through a "reputable" reseller on social media. I just received the bag and would like to make sure I didn't get scammed! I'm pretty sure it's real, but the only part I'm worried about is that I did not receive the card with the model of the bag on it & the sample leather bit doesn't seem to match the leather grains of the actual bag. Please let me know if you think anything is suspicious. Thanks in advance! 

Or you can check the full size image here.


----------



## ksuromax

jkim22 said:


> Hihi,  I just bought a new Bbag i've been eyeing over through a "reputable" reseller on social media. I just received the bag and would like to make sure I didn't get scammed! I'm pretty sure it's real, but the only part I'm worried about is that I did not receive the card with the model of the bag on it & the sample leather bit doesn't seem to match the leather grains of the actual bag. Please let me know if you think anything is suspicious. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Or you can check the full size image here.
> 
> View attachment 4052923
> View attachment 4052924
> View attachment 4052925
> View attachment 4052926
> View attachment 4052927
> View attachment 4052929
> View attachment 4052930
> View attachment 4052931
> View attachment 4052934
> View attachment 4052935


I don't see anything alarming, authentic in my opinion


----------



## PearP

Hi,
Could you please help me have a look at this Mini Pompon ?

Thank you


----------



## peacebabe

Please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Make sure photos are sharp, clear & visible, forward facing before posting




PearP said:


> Hi,
> Could you please help me have a look at this Mini Pompon ?
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Balenciaga Lover

Hi dear experts, 
I bought a couple Balenciagas to a reputable reseller from Japan (although their headquarter is located in the US). They resell some Balenciagas and a lot LVs. I saw some posts above of this same reseller and I am quite sure my bags are original, but I would appreciate you opinion as well as the exact color and year of the  bags.
Reseller from eBay: Japan_monoshare
1) Balenciaga City SGH 21 in black??, Ink??
2) Balenciaga City CGH un black??, ink??, Anthracite??


----------



## Balenciaga Lover

Hi dear experts, 
I bought a couple Balenciagas to a reputable reseller from Japan (although their headquarter is located in the US). They resell some Balenciagas and a lot LVs. I saw some posts above of this same reseller and I am quite sure my bags are original, but I would appreciate you opinion as well as the exact color and year of the  bags.
Reseller from eBay: Japan_monoshare
1) Balenciaga City SGH 21 in black??, Ink??
2) Balenciaga City CGH un black??, ink??, Anthracite??


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag. It's GSH, looks black to me though



Balenciaga Lover said:


> Hi dear experts,
> I bought a couple Balenciagas to a reputable reseller from Japan (although their headquarter is located in the US). They resell some Balenciagas and a lot LVs. I saw some posts above of this same reseller and I am quite sure my bags are original, but I would appreciate you opinion as well as the exact color and year of the  bags.
> Reseller from eBay: Japan_monoshare
> 1) Balenciaga City SGH 21 in black??, Ink??
> 2) Balenciaga City CGH un black??, ink??, Anthracite??


----------



## Balenciaga Lover

Sorry for the double text...


----------



## Balenciaga Lover

Thanks peacebabe, your are a CRACK!!!!


----------



## Balenciaga Lover

My City CGH:


----------



## Balenciaga Lover

More pics of covered giant hardware...seems It should be more anthracite??? I can see some green shadow :/


----------



## Balenciaga Lover

...and I do not ser any letters on the leather tags, so, I do nor know the year. Thank you for your help. KISSES!.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## akarp317

Hi ladies! When you have a chance could you look her over? Thanks!


----------



## asma2506

Hi everyone, can someone authentic this bag fake or not . really appreciate 

Item Name balenciaga city ( i guess) 

then attach any photos


----------



## oliviasmomsie18

Hi!! Would love to get your help in authenticating this Balenciaga City.  

TIA for your help ladies!


----------



## oliviasmomsie18

This one too ladies.. Balenciaga Classic Town (?), not too sure about the model, that's what the seller posted in the caption.

Again, TIA for your help ladies!


----------



## ksuromax

akarp317 said:


> Hi ladies! When you have a chance could you look her over? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4053877
> 
> View attachment 4053878
> 
> View attachment 4053879
> 
> View attachment 4053880
> 
> View attachment 4053881
> 
> View attachment 4053882
> 
> View attachment 4053883
> View attachment 4053884
> View attachment 4053885
> 
> View attachment 4053888


Authentic 2007 chevre Pine, imo


----------



## ksuromax

asma2506 said:


> Hi everyone, can someone authentic this bag fake or not . really appreciate
> 
> Item Name balenciaga city ( i guess)
> 
> then attach any photos


Fake


----------



## ksuromax

oliviasmomsie18 said:


> Hi!! Would love to get your help in authenticating this Balenciaga City.
> 
> TIA for your help ladies!


I don't see anything alarming, but before i give a clear 'green light' please post zipper head and good close-up of the rivets and bale. Just to be sure


----------



## ksuromax

oliviasmomsie18 said:


> This one too ladies.. Balenciaga Classic Town (?), not too sure about the model, that's what the seller posted in the caption.
> 
> Again, TIA for your help ladies!


Please, request the Seller to take additional pics of the zipper head, rivets and re-post, someone will be around to help you


----------



## Balenciaga Lover

Could someone determine year of this Bal? THANKS



Balenciaga Lover said:


> My City CGH:


----------



## Balenciaga Lover

Civered giant city


----------



## asma2506

ksuromax said:


> Fake


tq for help
it


----------



## akarp317

ksuromax said:


> Authentic 2007 chevre Pine, imo



Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

asma2506 said:


> tq for help
> it





akarp317 said:


> Thank you!


my pleasure


----------



## kathleen17

Balenciaga City. Please help authenticate!


----------



## forent27

Hi authenticator,
would you mind help me to authenticate these bag
Item name: Balenciaga City Regular Beige Latte Metalic Edge Gold hardware
- Serial number: 1211-D-525040
- Seller: michtcl
- Link: https://carousell.com/p/balenciaga-classic-metallic-edge-city-144318173/
- Comments:
the receipt had faded, but she got credit card bill that stated it was bought on dec 2015, but the year card stated it was 2016 product, she explains that because its on dec 2015 she might got the 2016 product..
i was hoping you guys could help me, really apreciated..Thank you


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## panopticoon

Dear authenticators, 


Can you please help me authenticate this bag?

Item: BALENCIAGA Metallic Edge Envelope Crossbody City Clutch ROSE CORAIL Pink $1335
Seller: appple
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/152991556922


Thank you so much!


----------



## PearP

peacebabe said:


> Please click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Make sure photos are sharp, clear & visible, forward facing before posting


Hi, sorry  
Could you please help have a look again?
Here are the clear pics
Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

forent27 said:


> Hi authenticator,
> would you mind help me to authenticate these bag
> Item name: Balenciaga City Regular Beige Latte Metalic Edge Gold hardware
> - Serial number: 1211-D-525040
> - Seller: michtcl
> - Link: https://carousell.com/p/balenciaga-classic-metallic-edge-city-144318173/
> - Comments:
> the receipt had faded, but she got credit card bill that stated it was bought on dec 2015, but the year card stated it was 2016 product, she explains that because its on dec 2015 she might got the 2016 product..
> i was hoping you guys could help me, really apreciated..Thank you


hi
1 - need good close-up sharp pics of the bale, rivet and zipper head
2 - can you ask the Seller if the tassel has been cropped, or take a picture to see full length of it
when you re-post with more pics, ref to your original post


----------



## ksuromax

kathleen17 said:


> Balenciaga City. Please help authenticate!


hi, please, post a picture of the bale, and the tag straight forward facing shots.


----------



## ksuromax

panopticoon said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: BALENCIAGA Metallic Edge Envelope Crossbody City Clutch ROSE CORAIL Pink $1335
> Seller: appple
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/152991556922
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!


picures are not good enough for authentication, if you are the Buyer, please, take descent pics when you get it and re-post


----------



## Balenciaga Lover

atlantis1982 said:


> Please be aware you need to have 500 posts before you can help out on the authentication thread



Ok. Thank you for the advise


----------



## Gabz2020




----------



## Gabz2020

Hi just posted the pictures above - hit the wrong button!!  Please can you authenticate for me?  Bag is approx. 6 years old - apparently genuine shop purchase, one owner and stored in cupboard with little use.  It also has a dust bag.  Colour is a lovely grey with a hint of blue in some lights.  Sold as a city but to me (as a novice) it looks more like a part time?   Thank you!!


----------



## kathleen17

ksuromax said:


> hi, please, post a picture of the bale, and the tag straight forward facing shots.


Like this? Thank you so much!


----------



## forent27

Hii authenticator, here added additional picts of the bag..
the tassle yes had been trimed by the owner..
hope you can verify these bag..
deeply appreciated


----------



## orangesfy

Hi all, I finally bit the bullet and got a papier from TRR. appreciate your kind help in helping me authenticate it please. It looks pretty similar to my A3 Milky Way, but it doesn’t have that lovely leather smell..... TIA!!








Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ksuromax

kathleen17 said:


> Like this? Thank you so much!


in my opinion it's authentic
facing straight forward is like this


----------



## forent27

forent27 said:


> Hi authenticator,
> would you mind help me to authenticate these bag
> Item name: Balenciaga City Regular Beige Latte Metalic Edge Gold hardware
> - Serial number: 1211-D-525040
> - Seller: michtcl
> - Link: https://carousell.com/p/balenciaga-classic-metallic-edge-city-144318173/
> - Comments:
> the receipt had faded, but she got credit card bill that stated it was bought on dec 2015, but the year card stated it was 2016 product, she explains that because its on dec 2015 she might got the 2016 product..
> i was hoping you guys could help me, really apreciated..Thank you



sorry for reposting, i forgot to put last post as a refrences, here i added additional picts for your better judgement, and for the tassle she said that she had it trimmed off shoter, deeply apreciated..thank you


----------



## ksuromax

forent27 said:


> Hii authenticator, here added additional picts of the bag..
> the tassle yes had been trimed by the owner..
> hope you can verify these bag..
> deeply appreciated


looks fine to me 
P.S. but i would think twice about cropped tassel


----------



## forent27

ksuromax said:


> looks fine to me
> P.S. but i would think twice about cropped tassel



Okey sure thank u very much


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## whateve

Item Name: BALENCIAGA Blue Leather 103208 2 Way HANDBAG Purse
Item Number: 173300437967
Seller ID: yellowdaizy
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...437967?hash=item285982d3cf:g:hcsAAOSwAJFa62VR
Additional pictures provided by the seller.
Is this a first? Thank you!


----------



## oliviasmomsie18

Thank you so much for your previous replies will try to ask for those photos  the other one got sold already unfortunately :/

However, I found another one in this gorgeous color!  Need help in authenticating it tho...


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> Item Name: BALENCIAGA Blue Leather 103208 2 Way HANDBAG Purse
> Item Number: 173300437967
> Seller ID: yellowdaizy
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...437967?hash=item285982d3cf:g:hcsAAOSwAJFa62VR
> Additional pictures provided by the seller.
> Is this a first? Thank you!


It is a First
and it looks like an old chevre
but in order to confirm authenticity i need good sharp pics of the silver plate with all numbers and letters clearly visible, clear and sharp snaps of the rivets and bale


----------



## ksuromax

oliviasmomsie18 said:


> Thank you so much for your previous replies will try to ask for those photos  the other one got sold already unfortunately :/
> 
> However, I found another one in this gorgeous color!  Need help in authenticating it tho...


Authentic 2013 Tangerine, imo


----------



## ksuromax

PearP said:


> Hi, sorry
> Could you please help have a look again?
> Here are the clear pics
> Thank you


I'm not @peacebabe but it looks fine to me


----------



## ksuromax

Gabz2020 said:


> View attachment 4055731
> View attachment 4055732
> View attachment 4055733
> View attachment 4055734
> View attachment 4055735
> View attachment 4055736
> View attachment 4055737
> View attachment 4055738
> View attachment 4055739
> View attachment 4055740


I don't like what i see, calling for second opinion, please 
@muchstuff @peacebabe


----------



## ksuromax

orangesfy said:


> Hi all, I finally bit the bullet and got a papier from TRR. appreciate your kind help in helping me authenticate it please. It looks pretty similar to my A3 Milky Way, but it doesn’t have that lovely leather smell..... TIA!!
> 
> View attachment 4055853
> View attachment 4055854
> View attachment 4055855
> View attachment 4055857
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Can you, please, take a good close-up shot of the front of the tag?
And handles


----------



## silvia7712

Hi, friends! I found that old Balenciaga bag. Wondering it can be possible a authentic vintage BB bag? Please, realy be very grateful to you, Addy! The leather is thick genuine and smells  gorgeous, even those past years...Thank you!


----------



## silvia7712

More photos...


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> It is a First
> and it looks like an old chevre
> but in order to confirm authenticity i need good sharp pics of the silver plate with all numbers and letters clearly visible, clear and sharp snaps of the rivets and bale


Thank you. I'll check with the seller.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> I don't like what i see, calling for second opinion, please
> @muchstuff @peacebabe


I agree with @ksuromax, sorry!


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> Item Name: BALENCIAGA Blue Leather 103208 2 Way HANDBAG Purse
> Item Number: 173300437967
> Seller ID: yellowdaizy
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...437967?hash=item285982d3cf:g:hcsAAOSwAJFa62VR
> Additional pictures provided by the seller.
> Is this a first? Thank you!





ksuromax said:


> It is a First
> and it looks like an old chevre
> but in order to confirm authenticity i need good sharp pics of the silver plate with all numbers and letters clearly visible, clear and sharp snaps of the rivets and bale


Seller provided more pics. I forgot to specify the backs of the rivets so if everything else seems fine, I'd like to buy it with the coupon that expires in a hour.


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> Seller provided more pics. I forgot to specify the backs of the rivets so if everything else seems fine, I'd like to buy it with the coupon that expires in a hour.


Authentic 2008 SS Sky Blue, imo


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> Authentic 2008 SS Sky Blue, imo


Thank you!


----------



## Gabz2020

ksuromax said: ↑
I don't like what i see, calling for second opinion, please
@muchstuff @peacebabe
I agree with @ksuromax, sorry!

Thank you very much for confirmation - I really appreciate your time.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> Thank you!


Pleasure


----------



## silvia7712

Hi, can you help me, please? I waiting for your answer! Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

silvia7712 said:


> Hi, can you help me, please? I waiting for your answer! Thank you!


Hi, i am sorry for not replying to you, just thought someone else with more experience in non-regular moto Bals will chime in. 
I will tell you what i think - i have never seen a Balenciaga with a white tag and Chinese hieroglyphs, that looks very off to me. The tag says 2004, which is off as well, and in 2004 hardware, especially zippers, looked different.
I don't think this is a genuine bag, but as i  said, i am not experienced with non-moto lines


----------



## piosavsfan

Hi! Could you please help authenticate?

Item: Bal Work. I believe the color is rose berlingot.
Seller: The Real Real.  Link below and additional pictures.

Thank you.

https://www.therealreal.com/product...ags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-work-bag-159


----------



## silvia7712

Thank you! If someone can help with that matter, please will be very grateful.


----------



## adore.123

Hi 

Can an expert help to authenticate this balenciaga City please? 
The inner metal tag is unfortunately missing.

Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

piosavsfan said:


> Hi! Could you please help authenticate?
> 
> Item: Bal Work. I believe the color is rose berlingot.
> Seller: The Real Real.  Link below and additional pictures.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...ags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-work-bag-159
> View attachment 4058443
> View attachment 4058450
> View attachment 4058452


Authentic


----------



## ksuromax

adore.123 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can an expert help to authenticate this balenciaga City please?
> The inner metal tag is unfortunately missing.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4058878
> View attachment 4058880
> View attachment 4058881
> View attachment 4058883
> View attachment 4058885
> View attachment 4058886
> View attachment 4058891
> View attachment 4058892


Nothing screams off, but something to note - apart from missing plate seems the lace has been replaced as well, it's too white for this bag. Please, take a picture of the bale from another side and re-post


----------



## adore.123

ksuromax said:


> Nothing screams off, but something to note - apart from missing plate seems the lace has been replaced as well, it's too white for this bag. Please, take a picture of the bale from another side and re-post







I hope attached are what you asked. 
Thanks a lot for your time. Can’t thank you enough.


----------



## ksuromax

adore.123 said:


> View attachment 4059137
> 
> View attachment 4059138
> 
> I hope attached are what you asked.
> Thanks a lot for your time. Can’t thank you enough.


this is rivet, i asked for bale  
here's the sample


----------



## adore.123

ksuromax said:


> this is rivet, i asked for bale
> here's the sample



Sorry please help again [emoji51]


----------



## ksuromax

adore.123 said:


> Sorry please help again [emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 4059140
> View attachment 4059141
> View attachment 4059142


 
i think, you are ok to go 
Thanks for the pics


----------



## piosavsfan

ksuromax said:


> Authentic


Thank you! [emoji254]


----------



## ksuromax

piosavsfan said:


> Thank you! [emoji254]


Pleasure


----------



## todtor

Hello
Please help to authenticate this balenciaga First? 
The card is missing.  If someone can tell the year of this bag, I am very grateful.

Thank You very much


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## whateve

I assume this is fake? I'm not interested in buying, just trying to see if I've learned anything.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...521810?hash=item3d63b09492:g:t-0AAOSw-YZa71UO
seller: franjan3
#263665521810
Name: Balenciaga green leather purse


----------



## ksuromax

todtor said:


> Hello
> Please help to authenticate this balenciaga First?
> The card is missing.  If someone can tell the year of this bag, I am very grateful.
> 
> Thank You very much
> 
> View attachment 4059910
> View attachment 4059911
> View attachment 4059912
> View attachment 4059913
> View attachment 4059914
> View attachment 4059915
> View attachment 4059916


shape wise it looks more like Town to me
it's 2012, but in order to confirm authenticity i need to see a good sharp shot of the rivets, zipper head (too blur) and bale, please


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> I assume *this is fake?* I'm not interested in buying, just trying to see if I've learned anything.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...521810?hash=item3d63b09492:g:t-0AAOSw-YZa71UO
> seller: franjan3
> #263665521810
> Name: Balenciaga green leather purse


YES


----------



## bal123

Hi, would like to seek your help to authenticate this item

Item Name : Balenciaga City


----------



## ksuromax

bal123 said:


> Hi, would like to seek your help to authenticate this item
> 
> Item Name : Balenciaga City


Looks fine, but for good order's sake, can you post the rivets, please?


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> YES


Thanks! Reported.


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> Thanks! Reported.


welcome! 
waste of time, they don't do anything


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> welcome!
> waste of time, they don't do anything


Are you sure? They usually remove most of the things I report.


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> Are you sure? They usually remove most of the things I report.


i have recently reported a fake H shawl, twice, i even PM-ed the seller (noticed H was not his theme and thought just selling one odd item without really knowing what it is) and i provided the off markers... nada! a couple of weeks later on sellers feedback score there was a very positive comment and item went at ridiculous 600+$


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> i have recently reported a fake H shawl, twice, i even PM-ed the seller (noticed H was not his theme and thought just selling one odd item without really knowing what it is) and i provided the off markers... nada! a couple of weeks later on sellers feedback score there was a very positive comment and item went at ridiculous 600+$


Well, they haven't removed this listing yet. This seller already has 2 negatives and 1 neutral this year for misrepresentation. Supposedly sold a Celine for $15.49! The listings they don't remove are those of power sellers usually. Maybe the people working in EMR specialize in certain brands. I get quicker response on my Coach reports. They removed the lot I bought of 7 Coach and the fake Bal.


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> i have recently reported a fake H shawl, twice, i even PM-ed the seller (noticed H was not his theme and thought just selling one odd item without really knowing what it is) and i provided the off markers... nada! a couple of weeks later on sellers feedback score there was a very positive comment and item went at ridiculous 600+$





whateve said:


> Well, they haven't removed this listing yet. This seller already has 2 negatives and 1 neutral this year for misrepresentation. Supposedly sold a Celine for $15.49! The listings they don't remove are those of power sellers usually. Maybe the people working in EMR specialize in certain brands. I get quicker response on my Coach reports. They removed the lot I bought of 7 Coach and the fake Bal.


Success! It's gone.


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> Success! It's gone.


well done!


----------



## cxmiao

I would really appreciate your help authenticating this! The seller has a number of reviews that say items are counterfeit but I love the style of this backpack!

Item Name: BALENCIAGA-16SS-Marble-Traveler-Rubberised-Leather-Rucksack
Item Number:
Seller ID: blowz111115
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...m=263622941446&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507


----------



## muchstuff

cxmiao said:


> I would really appreciate your help authenticating this! The seller has a number of reviews that say items are counterfeit but I love the style of this backpack!
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA-16SS-Marble-Traveler-Rubberised-Leather-Rucksack
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: blowz111115
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-16SS-Marble-Traveler-Rubberised-Leather-Rucksack-black/263622941446?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160727114228&meid=468d4bf9ef3c4ff78d37ac360c7236b8&pid=100290&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=282949630980&itm=263622941446&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507


Not commenting on the authenticity but you're asking for trouble dealing with someone who has such poor feedback. Just my opinion.


----------



## bal123

Hi here are the photos of the rivets.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Balenciaga Lover

Hello dear ladies,
I would like to have your opinion about this bag. I am not an expert in current balenciaga bags collection (from 2012 to now)...but the picture of the leather tag do not seems to be an authentic one to me... It happens the same thing with all the Bals of this seller on Vestiaire Collective. Could you take a look, please? It is too much money to expend if the bags are fake 
TIA!!
https://www.vestiairecollective.es/...-city-balenciaga-de-cuero-rosa-5516215.shtml#


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Lover said:


> Hello dear ladies,
> I would like to have your opinion about this bag. I am not an expert in current balenciaga bags collection (from 2012 to now)...but the picture of the leather tag do not seems to be an authentic one to me... It happens the same thing with all the Bals of this seller on Vestiaire Collective. Could you take a look, please? It is too much money to expend if the bags are fake
> TIA!!
> https://www.vestiairecollective.es/...-city-balenciaga-de-cuero-rosa-5516215.shtml#


pics are not good for authentication, not close-up, not sharp enough


----------



## ksuromax

bal123 said:


> Hi here are the photos of the rivets.


looks fine to me


----------



## Balenciaga Lover

ksuromax said:


> pics are not good for authentication, not close-up, not sharp enough



I just saw the thread that is used to sew the tag to the lining and It is not the correct color... Is that alarming, ksuromax?


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Lover said:


> I just saw the thread that is used to sew the tag to the lining and It is not the correct color... Is that alarming, ksuromax?


i will check later when i am on a big screen, but thread alone will not confirm (nor reject) authenticity. We need to see all pics, sharp and close up


----------



## Balenciaga Lover

ksuromax said:


> i will check later when i am on a big screen, but thread alone will not confirm (nor reject) authenticity. We need to see all pics, sharp and close up


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Lover said:


>


i need all pics, leather tag back and front good close-up without reflection, not bent and facing straight forward, bale, rivets, zipper head, without all pics i cannot comment


----------



## Balenciaga Lover

ksuromax said:


> i need all pics, leather tag back and front good close-up without reflection, not bent and facing straight forward, bale, rivets, zipper head, without all pics i cannot comment


----------



## joybm66

Kindly authenticate this

Item name: Balenciaga velo
Item no.: 202306797381
SellerID: curatedstylescafe 
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/BALENCIAGA-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Thank you


----------



## eyeonprize

Hello 

I need help in identifying this Balenciaga. I've been trying to find it online -- it looks like the courier but when I look up the serial, it's not. I searched some more and results revealed that there is a Balenciaga Cruise... but it seems like it only exists in Asia for some reasons (sites that have showed up are selling from Japan)

Any thoughts on this? I have other Balenciagas and the leather certainly feels authentic. Rivets are curved and notched too. Came with a Balenciaga dust bag.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## SandraFR

Hello girls,
Please, do you thin this bag is authentic ?
Thanks 
https://fr.vestiairecollective.com/...in-balenciaga-city-en-cuir-noir-4509904.shtml


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hi everyone! Can I please get this authenticated?
Item:BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant 12 Silver Work Gris Poivre
Seller: Fashionphile
Item Number: 240106
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-silver-work-gris-poivre-240106


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



joybm66 said:


> Kindly authenticate this
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga velo
> Item no.: 202306797381
> SellerID: curatedstylescafe
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/BALENCIAGA-Velo-235216-1000-Black-Leather-Handbag-Strap-Mirror/202306797381?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you


----------



## peacebabe

Click on my undersigned like to see exact photos needed for authentication



SandraFR said:


> Hello girls,
> Please, do you thin this bag is authentic ?
> Thanks
> https://fr.vestiairecollective.com/...in-balenciaga-city-en-cuir-noir-4509904.shtml


----------



## peacebabe

Missing photos of rivet & back of zipper head. Tag looks fine



Yoshi1296 said:


> Hi everyone! Can I please get this authenticated?
> Item:BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant 12 Silver Work Gris Poivre
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Item Number: 240106
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-silver-work-gris-poivre-240106


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Yoshi1296

peacebabe said:


> Missing photos of rivet & back of zipper head. Tag looks fine



Oh no! Okay I’ll try to get more pictures. Ugh I always have this problem when trying to authenticate bags from Fashionphile. They don’t put enough pictures! Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## eyeonprize

Hello

Please help me authenticate this bag

Item Name: 
*Balenciaga Part Time Purple Grape in Regular Hardware*
Item Number: 123124123326
Seller ID: infiniteluxury*
Link: https://www.ebay.ph/itm/123124123326

Thank you!


----------



## joybm66

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag


Thank you very much


----------



## justapixel

Hi!

I cannot see in the signature what is requested to authenticate a bag, so I’m doing the best I can!  Please let me know if there is anything else needed and thanks in advance!

It’s a classic metallic edge city in small. Color was just beige?


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



eyeonprize said:


> Hello
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag
> 
> Item Name:
> *Balenciaga Part Time Purple Grape in Regular Hardware*
> Item Number: 123124123326
> Seller ID: infiniteluxury*
> Link: https://www.ebay.ph/itm/123124123326
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, this bag is non authentic. Did you get it from AMUZE??



justapixel said:


> Hi!
> 
> I cannot see in the signature what is requested to authenticate a bag, so I’m doing the best I can!  Please let me know if there is anything else needed and thanks in advance!
> 
> It’s a classic metallic edge city in small. Color was just beige?


----------



## justapixel

peacebabe said:


> Hello, this bag is non authentic. Did you get it from AMUZE??



I’m shocked. What makes you think it’s not authentic? I’ve bought from Bluefly and Amuze. I have no stores within a hundred miles of me so I have to rely on online dealers. Makes me sick!


----------



## eyeonprize

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag


thank you so much


----------



## justapixel

justapixel said:


> I’m shocked. What makes you think it’s not authentic? I’ve bought from Bluefly and Amuze. I have no stores within a hundred miles of me so I have to rely on online dealers. Makes me sick!


Just want to make sure it’s clear I’m not upset because of anybody here. You authenticaters are helping so much! After obsessing all day,  I figured out it was the notch on the zipper. (If other things I don’t know yet) but have contacted the company for a refund. Also am getting it professionally authenticated, not because I don’t trust anybody here, but in case I need it. I’m sick because I wanted this bag for literally years and wanted this bargain because that number has personal meaning. 

If it’s too good to be true...

Anyway, I feel like I hurt feelings but I didn’t mean to and if so I’m sorry for “nagging.”  

Just wait until I start shopping for my real b-bag!!  I don’t think I want to make this mistake again. It’s as sickening as chemo aftereffects. .


----------



## peacebabe

Hello,

I have replied your message. 

I can understand how frustrated you are. Just hope you paid by paypal & able to file for refund.

So the best for you to do in future is, get it authenticated before purchase or paying.

All the best 



justapixel said:


> Just want to make sure it’s clear I’m not upset because of anybody here. You authenticaters are helping so much! After obsessing all day,  I figured out it was the notch on the zipper. (If other things I don’t know yet) but have contacted the company for a refund. Also am getting it professionally authenticated, not because I don’t trust anybody here, but in case I need it. I’m sick because I wanted this bag for literally years and wanted this bargain because that number has personal meaning.
> 
> If it’s too good to be true...
> 
> Anyway, I feel like I hurt feelings but I didn’t mean to and if so I’m sorry for “nagging.”
> 
> Just wait until I start shopping for my real b-bag!!  I don’t think I want to make this mistake again. It’s as sickening as chemo aftereffects. .


----------



## leahgirl67

Item Name: NWT BALENCIAGA Classic Traveller Leather Backpack Black 
Item Number: 192536741833
Seller ID: ja_tsai
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/192536741833


----------



## peacebabe

Nothing alarming. But please post photo of front of tag



leahgirl67 said:


> Item Name: NWT BALENCIAGA Classic Traveller Leather Backpack Black
> Item Number: 192536741833
> Seller ID: ja_tsai
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/192536741833


----------



## buihongphuc16

Hi! I'm a new member. I had one balenciaga giant city bag, I need to check authentic bag, please help me. Thank you so so so much


----------



## ShoppingAddict94

Hi, thanks for offering this service. 

Item Name:
BALENCIAGA CITY BAG ROSE GOLD HARDWARE- ROSE THULIAN
Item Number: 163034162329
Seller ID:  mrsmoneyspender
Link: https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/BALENCIAGA...THULIAN-RARE-GENTLE-USED-RECEIPT/163034162329


----------



## Nana714

Hi
Kindly assist to authentic this Balenciaga Mini City with Giant Stud. I bought it from a local online reseller. I wonder why there is no mirror attached for this mini city. 

Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Please post good photos of rivet & bale. See example on link below
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/



buihongphuc16 said:


> Hi! I'm a new member. I had one balenciaga giant city bag, I need to check authentic bag, please help me. Thank you so so so much


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



ShoppingAddict94 said:


> Hi, thanks for offering this service.
> 
> Item Name:
> BALENCIAGA CITY BAG ROSE GOLD HARDWARE- ROSE THULIAN
> Item Number: 163034162329
> Seller ID:  mrsmoneyspender
> Link: https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/BALENCIAGA...THULIAN-RARE-GENTLE-USED-RECEIPT/163034162329


----------



## peacebabe

See link for exact photos required for authentication

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/



Nana714 said:


> Hi
> Kindly assist to authentic this Balenciaga Mini City with Giant Stud. I bought it from a local online reseller. I wonder why there is no mirror attached for this mini city.
> 
> Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Nana714

peacebabe said:


> See link for exact photos required for authentication
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/



Dear

I have attached the photos required below. Thanks


----------



## peacebabe

Front & back of tag in straight forward facing. ALL letters & numbers to be SHARP & CLEAR & VISIBLE. 

I will not repeat or comment again if photos are bad



Nana714 said:


> Dear
> 
> I have attached the photos required below. Thanks


----------



## silvia7712

Hi again friends! Can I friendly ask to see that bag. Is this ok for you, what you think? Many thanks and regards!


----------



## Wuchow

Hi can I get some help authenticating the following bag?

Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga classic city
Link :
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...aign=socialbuttonsVIP&utm_content=app_android

Seller:Lisa
Site: Kijiji
Item id:135404634


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, this is non authentic



silvia7712 said:


> Hi again friends! Can I friendly ask to see that bag. Is this ok for you, what you think? Many thanks and regards!


----------



## peacebabe

See link for exact photos required for authentication

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/



Wuchow said:


> Hi can I get some help authenticating the following bag?
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga classic city
> Link :
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...aign=socialbuttonsVIP&utm_content=app_android
> 
> Seller:Lisa
> Site: Kijiji
> Item id:135404634


----------



## silvia7712

Thank you!


----------



## oliviasmomsie18

Hi! Would love to get your help in authenticating this bag... and your opinion if this can still be "cleaned" Thank you ladies! ❤️


----------



## Wuchow

Wuchow said:


> Hi can I get some help authenticating the following bag?
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga classic city
> Link :
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...aign=socialbuttonsVIP&utm_content=app_android
> 
> Seller:Lisa
> Site: Kijiji
> Item id:135404634


----------



## Wuchow

Wuchow said:


> View attachment 4069963
> View attachment 4069964
> View attachment 4069965
> View attachment 4069966
> View attachment 4069967
> View attachment 4069968
> View attachment 4069969
> View attachment 4069970


----------



## Wuchow

peacebabe said:


> See link for exact photos required for authentication
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


Hi,
I uploaded the high def pics as a reply to my original post. As there's a limit of 10 photos per reply. I replied twice with all the photos I have. I wasn't sure if I reply to your post here with the pics or my original post but it's there.

Thanks a lot for you help and I look forward to your advice!
XOXO


----------



## Kim Briones

Good day, everyone! 

Can someone please authenticate this Balenciaga City for me? Many thanks!!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

See link for exact photos required for authentication

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/



oliviasmomsie18 said:


> Hi! Would love to get your help in authenticating this bag... and your opinion if this can still be "cleaned" Thank you ladies! ❤️


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



Wuchow said:


> View attachment 4069963
> View attachment 4069964
> View attachment 4069965
> View attachment 4069966
> View attachment 4069967
> View attachment 4069968
> View attachment 4069969
> View attachment 4069970


----------



## peacebabe

See link for exact photos required for authentication

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/




Kim Briones said:


> Good day, everyone!
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this Balenciaga City for me? Many thanks!!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## halloweenprince

can you please authenticate this bag?  Thanks so much! I can add more photos if needed.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, im not able to authenticate as i can't see the tag's emboss clearly



halloweenprince said:


> can you please authenticate this bag?  Thanks so much! I can add more photos if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4070644
> View attachment 4070645
> View attachment 4070646
> View attachment 4070647
> View attachment 4070649
> View attachment 4070650
> View attachment 4070651
> View attachment 4070652
> View attachment 4070653
> View attachment 4070654


----------



## oliviasmomsie18

Hi.. resending pictures. Got these from the seller. Same query -- is it authentic and can it still be cleaned (in your opinion?) TIA! ☺️


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, based on your photos, except the front of tag as it's not complete, looks fine. As for cleaning, you can check out the maintenance thread



oliviasmomsie18 said:


> Hi.. resending pictures. Got these from the seller. Same query -- is it authentic and can it still be cleaned (in your opinion?) TIA! ☺️


----------



## oliviasmomsie18

Oh sorry I forgot to attach that picture. Here you go ☺️ Thank you so much!!! 




peacebabe said:


> Hello, based on your photos, except the front of tag as it's not complete, looks fine. As for cleaning, you can check out the maintenance thread


----------



## ShoppingAddict94

Hi guys,

I would really appreciate any help provided in authenticating this bag I just received:


----------



## ShoppingAddict94

ShoppingAddict94 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I would really appreciate any help provided in authenticating this bag I just received:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4070765
> View attachment 4070766
> View attachment 4070767


I’ll add more photos...


Thank you in advance.


----------



## Wuchow

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it's non authentic


Thank you for your help and time !


----------



## Juzjas

Hi can anyone help me to authenticate this bag?
I can’t seem to find the serial number for this bag.


----------



## halloweenprince

peacebabe said:


> Hello, im not able to authenticate as i can't see the tag's emboss clearly


Please see additional photos. It is really difficult to take a perfect photo of the tag’s emboss. Thanks for your help!


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



oliviasmomsie18 said:


> View attachment 4070729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sorry I forgot to attach that picture. Here you go ☺️ Thank you so much!!!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red falg



ShoppingAddict94 said:


> I’ll add more photos...
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, i know you tried your best. But i really can't authenticate this bag as every letter & number are important.



halloweenprince said:


> View attachment 4071118
> View attachment 4071119
> View attachment 4071120
> View attachment 4071121
> View attachment 4071122
> View attachment 4071123
> View attachment 4071124
> View attachment 4071125
> 
> Please see additional photos. It is really difficult to take a perfect photo of the tag’s emboss. Thanks for your help!


----------



## peacebabe

Please post sharp & clear photo of the front of tag in straight forward facing



Juzjas said:


> Hi can anyone help me to authenticate this bag?
> I can’t seem to find the serial number for this bag.


----------



## febbyfebbyfee

Could you please authenticate this balenciaga as the seller say it is a very old version. I dont know what model is this one. I just bought it.

Item name: i dont know
Item id: no item id? I dont know. I just found weird numbers inside the magnetic part, no made in


----------



## febbyfebbyfee

Additional pictures

Thanks


----------



## Juzjas

peacebabe said:


> Please post sharp & clear photo of the front of tag in straight forward facing





peacebabe said:


> Please post sharp & clear photo of the front of tag in straight forward facing












Is this alright ?


----------



## leahgirl67

Item Name: Balenciaga Traveller Leather Backpack Black Purse Shoulder Bag $
Item Number: 352353050914
Seller ID: scottsdaleclothing
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...4CD7W2uU91re3ZR6xsQdU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## peacebabe

This is not under the usual range of Balenciaga we authenticate. So i can't help in this bag



febbyfebbyfee said:


> Could you please authenticate this balenciaga as the seller say it is a very old version. I dont know what model is this one. I just bought it.
> 
> Item name: i dont know
> Item id: no item id? I dont know. I just found weird numbers inside the magnetic part, no made in


----------



## peacebabe

Good. Looks fine. No red flag



Juzjas said:


> Is this alright ?


----------



## peacebabe

Need to see clear & sharp photos of front & back of tag



leahgirl67 said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga Traveller Leather Backpack Black Purse Shoulder Bag $
> Item Number: 352353050914
> Seller ID: scottsdaleclothing
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Traveller-Leather-Backpack-Black-Purse-Shoulder-Bag-1745-/352353050914?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&autorefresh=true&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=kY1RGf4CD7W2uU91re3ZR6xsQdU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## febbyfebbyfee

peacebabe said:


> This is not under the usual range of Balenciaga we authenticate. So i can't help in this bag


Thanks. Yes it is unusual. Which is why i am wondering too. But thank you for your help.


----------



## LostInBal

febbyfebbyfee said:


> Additional pictures
> 
> Thanks


Does the zipper head say “ykk” on reverse and “$” on lateral as well?


----------



## febbyfebbyfee

aalinne_72 said:


> Does the zipper head say “ykk” on reverse and “$” on lateral as well?


No. Only like that. BB.


----------



## febbyfebbyfee

febbyfebbyfee said:


> No. Only like that. BB.


Oh there is a dust bag given. Old one she said. The logo still first logo and she said it was changed then now back to this logo again


----------



## 336

Can anyone help me tell if this is authentic? I’m concerned that the tag says Balenciaga leather rather than Balenciaga


----------



## bussbuss

Can someone please authenticate. Thank you

Item Name:  Balenciaga Metallic Edge Royal Blue Bleu Roi City 2015 with gold BNWT
Item Number:153025252987
Seller ID: durbs_girl
Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-B...rentrq:7eafe0741630a9cc5d44340dfffb40c3|iid:1


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

bussbuss said:


> Can someone please authenticate. Thank you
> 
> Item Name:  Balenciaga Metallic Edge Royal Blue Bleu Roi City 2015 with gold BNWT
> Item Number:153025252987
> Seller ID: durbs_girl
> Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-Balenciaga-Metallic-Edge-Royal-Blue-Bleu-Roi-City-2015-with-gold-BNWT/153025252987?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=c01cbe2d562a45e1a2ccb9761e776619&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=153025252987&itm=153025252987&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:c9b9582e-5c56-11e8-bfd7-74dbd18078c4|parentrq:7eafe0741630a9cc5d44340dfffb40c3|iid:1


check the link below in my post to see what pictures are required for authentication


----------



## Michchia81

Can help to authenticate this Balenciage Mini Pompon. Thank you in advance.

Seller : jassell
https://carousell.com/p/balenciaga-classic-mini-pompon-72213078/


----------



## peacebabe

Click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication



Michchia81 said:


> Can help to authenticate this Balenciage Mini Pompon. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Seller : jassell
> https://carousell.com/p/balenciaga-classic-mini-pompon-72213078/


----------



## buihongphuc16

kindly assist to check is this authentic balenciaga bag. This bag is small size, I purchased it form my friend. Thank you so so much


----------



## peacebabe

Your friend sold you a fake



buihongphuc16 said:


> kindly assist to check is this authentic balenciaga bag. This bag is small size, I purchased it form my friend. Thank you so so much


----------



## Ddj634

peacebabe said:


> Your friend sold you a fake


Wow That's Disappointing.. I did see that Crazy Zipper~what about the Serial Number? I don't Have a Bal but I do have some Mcm Bags and i'd Like to Check Them..


----------



## ksuromax

Ddj634 said:


> Wow That's Disappointing.. I did see that Crazy Zipper~what about the Serial Number? I don't Have a Bal but I do have some Mcm Bags and i'd Like to Check Them..


that's not a valid serial number for Balenciaga


----------



## NORIX

Please help authenticate this balenciaga. 
Item name: BALENCIAGA F/W 2011 Coquelicot Red Leather First Classic not City
Item number:183225531769
site: ebay
seller: wetkandy
Item link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/183225531769


----------



## ksuromax

NORIX said:


> Please help authenticate this balenciaga.
> Item name: BALENCIAGA F/W 2011 Coquelicot Red Leather First Classic not City
> Item number:183225531769
> site: ebay
> seller: wetkandy
> Item link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/183225531769


Authentic Coq from 2011 AW


----------



## NORIX

ksuromax said:


> Authentic Coq from 2011 AW


that's great!!! I'm so happy, thank you!!
so the letter M is referred to? 2011 correct?


----------



## samantalop

Hello, I am french studiant and I decided to buy a balenciaga bag but I want to be sure he is real so here it is:

Item name: alnanou83
Link: https://www.leboncoin.fr/vi/1435042525

And photos that the seller sent me



Thank you


----------



## leahgirl67

peacebabe said:


> Need to see clear & sharp photos of front & back of tag



Pics attached. Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

NORIX said:


> that's great!!! I'm so happy, thank you!!
> so the letter M is referred to? 2011 correct?


yes, AW collection
you can find (almost) full list of letters/years in Reference Library


----------



## ksuromax

samantalop said:


> Hello, I am french studiant and I decided to buy a balenciaga bag but I want to be sure he is real so here it is:
> 
> Item name: alnanou83
> Link: https://www.leboncoin.fr/vi/1435042525
> 
> And photos that the seller sent me
> View attachment 4075625
> View attachment 4075626
> 
> Thank you


hello, these photos are not good for authentication, click on the link under my post to see the examples of what is required.


----------



## MyriamVogt

Please help authenticate this balenciaga:

Item name: Neue Balenciaga Damen Tasche Shopper Classic City Beige Luxus
Item number: 864924429
site: www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
seller: Peer
Item link: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...r-classic-city-beige-luxus/864924429-156-4727


Thank you so much :-*


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Make sure photos are sharp, clear, forward facing before posting



MyriamVogt said:


> Please help authenticate this balenciaga:
> 
> Item name: Neue Balenciaga Damen Tasche Shopper Classic City Beige Luxus
> Item number: 864924429
> site: www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
> seller: Peer
> Item link: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...r-classic-city-beige-luxus/864924429-156-4727
> 
> 
> Thank you so much :-*


----------



## MyriamVogt

peacebabe said:


> Click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Make sure photos are sharp, clear, forward facing before posting



Thanks peacebabe... i will try to get some pics from the seller.... i hope he coud send me this pics asap... 
Than i will post this fotos here again....


----------



## samantalop

Here are correct pictures then:










Thank you


----------



## didsconsing

Please authenticate this bag for me.

Item name: Balenciaga city bag limited Edition red
Item number: 173327388364
site: eBay
seller: sunss215
Item link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/173327388364?ViewItem=&item=173327388364

Thank you so much :-*


----------



## peacebabe

Click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Make sure photos are sharp, clear, forward facing before posting




didsconsing said:


> Please authenticate this bag for me.
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga city bag limited Edition red
> Item number: 173327388364
> site: eBay
> seller: sunss215
> Item link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/173327388364?ViewItem=&item=173327388364
> 
> Thank you so much :-*


----------



## Michchia81

Michchia81 said:


> Can help to authenticate this Balenciage Mini Pompon. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Seller : jassell
> https://carousell.com/p/balenciaga-classic-mini-pompon-72213078/



More picture of the bag. Thank you.


----------



## Leigh88

Hello TPF friends.   Is it possible from my pictures to authenticate my Day bag.  Thank you so much.  Appreciate it.


----------



## Leigh88

I'll add the full front picture for my day.


----------



## ksuromax

Leigh88 said:


> I'll add the full front picture for my day.


Authentic, in my opinion
2007? Sienna?


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



Michchia81 said:


> More picture of the bag. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4077736
> View attachment 4077737
> View attachment 4077738
> View attachment 4077739
> View attachment 4077740
> View attachment 4077741
> View attachment 4077742


----------



## justapixel

Hi ladies. 
Still haven’t got my money back from the fake I bought. . I’m starting to look for real though. I’ve a striped one on my cart at Nordstrom but guess I really want a beige. Saw one new ayt Yoogies? Or is it?

This one has all the photos you need. 

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-beige-tapioca-chevre-leather-metallic-edge-city-s-bag.html


----------



## ksuromax

justapixel said:


> Hi ladies.
> Still haven’t got my money back from the fake I bought. . I’m starting to look for real though. I’ve a striped one on my cart at Nordstrom but guess I really want a beige. Saw one new ayt Yoogies? Or is it?
> 
> This one has all the photos you need.
> 
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-beige-tapioca-chevre-leather-metallic-edge-city-s-bag.html


Authentic
it's ME with unusual hw - gunmetal, AW 2017 season


----------



## justapixel

Thank you SO MUCH!  Whew. Just bought. .


----------



## Michchia81

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag


Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

justapixel said:


> Thank you SO MUCH!  Whew. Just bought. .


My pleasure  
Congrats, it's a nice score!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

& well done !!! .

Enjoy your new score 



justapixel said:


> Hi ladies.
> Still haven’t got my money back from the fake I bought. . I’m starting to look for real though. I’ve a striped one on my cart at Nordstrom but guess I really want a beige. Saw one new ayt Yoogies? Or is it?
> 
> This one has all the photos you need.
> 
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-beige-tapioca-chevre-leather-metallic-edge-city-s-bag.html


----------



## Leigh88

ksuromax said:


> Authentic, in my opinion
> 2007? Sienna?



Thank you. . Haven't had one for awhile.   Thought it was authentic, but got it at a consignment.  Have a good weekend.


----------



## didsconsing

Please authenticate this bag for me.

Item name: Balenciaga city bag limited Edition red
Item number: 173327388364
site: eBay
seller: sunss215
Item link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/173327388364?ViewItem=&item=173327388364

Thank you so much :-*



peacebabe said:


> Click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Make sure photos are sharp, clear, forward facing before posting



Hi. These are the additional pictures.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, missing photo of front of tag & rivet. What posted looks good. not red flag. 



didsconsing said:


> Please authenticate this bag for me.
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga city bag limited Edition red
> Item number: 173327388364
> site: eBay
> seller: sunss215
> Item link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/173327388364?ViewItem=&item=173327388364
> 
> Thank you so much :-*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. These are the additional pictures.
> 
> View attachment 4079594
> View attachment 4079595
> View attachment 4079596
> View attachment 4079597
> View attachment 4079598


----------



## ksuromax

Leigh88 said:


> Thank you. . Haven't had one for awhile.   Thought it was authentic, but got it at a consignment.  Have a good weekend.


My pleasure  
Thanks, you too!


----------



## buihongphuc16

Dear expert! Have a seller want to buy a balenciaga bag with small size, kindly plz help me! Thank for advance!


----------



## twinkling_gurl

Hi there,
I just purchased this balenciaga city metallic edge. Could you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you.


----------



## Leigh88

Item Name:Guaranteed Authentic Balenciaga
Item Number:  263684122294
Seller ID:  Sue.Step
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/263684122294

Hello again.   I think I made a mistake.  I bought a bag last week, (the seller still hasn't shipped it), but I believe it is fake now.  Can you look at the posting and give me your opinion.   If my gut feeling is right and it is a fake,  I can tell her not to ship it and refund my money.
Thank you so much.  The red flag is that there is no edge coating on the top rim. 

Just sent a message asking for authentication pictures.  Darn.  Too many frauds out there and I can't tell what is real anymore because I haven't owned a bal for a few years.  

Thank you so much.  Leigh


----------



## ksuromax

buihongphuc16 said:


> Dear expert! Have a seller want to buy a balenciaga bag with small size, kindly plz help me! Thank for advance!


Fake, sorry


----------



## ksuromax

twinkling_gurl said:


> Hi there,
> I just purchased this balenciaga city metallic edge. Could you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you.


No red flag, authentic in my opinion


----------



## ksuromax

Leigh88 said:


> Item Name:Guaranteed Authentic Balenciaga
> Item Number:  263684122294
> Seller ID:  Sue.Step
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/263684122294
> 
> Hello again.   I think I made a mistake.  I bought a bag last week, (the seller still hasn't shipped it), but I believe it is fake now.  Can you look at the posting and give me your opinion.   If my gut feeling is right and it is a fake,  I can tell her not to ship it and refund my money.
> Thank you so much.  The red flag is that there is no edge coating on the top rim.
> 
> Just sent a message asking for authentication pictures.  Darn.  Too many frauds out there and I can't tell what is real anymore because I haven't owned a bal for a few years.
> 
> Thank you so much.  Leigh


Hi, these pics are not good for authentication, in my signature there's a link to the sample pics, check and get the required shots, someone will be around to help you


----------



## Leigh88

ksuromax said:


> Hi, these pics are not good for authentication, in my signature there's a link to the sample pics, check and get the required shots, someone will be around to help you


Thank you.  I asked her for some additional pictures since she hasn't shipped yet.  I'll post them if I get them.  It's so hard to tell these days.


----------



## Leigh88

ksuromax said:


> Hi, these pics are not good for authentication, in my signature there's a link to the sample pics, check and get the required shots, someone will be around to help you


Thank you.  I asked her for additional pictures.  afterthefact.  Hasty bid.


----------



## twinkling_gurl

Th


ksuromax said:


> No red flag, authentic in my opinion


 Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## ksuromax

twinkling_gurl said:


> Th
> Thank you so much for your help.


welcome


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## SylwiaL

Hello dear Authenticator!
Can You check this bag, please? 
Thank You!


----------



## ksuromax

SylwiaL said:


> Hello dear Authenticator!
> Can You check this bag, please?
> Thank You!


Although not all pictures needed for authentication are provided, i still tend to think this bag is not authentic


----------



## SylwiaL

ksuromax said:


> Although not all pictures needed for authentication are provided, i still tend to think this bag is not authentic


Thank You.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Is this w City authentic?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/113018543718

Item name: BALENCIAGA City Classic Studs Moto Handbag Purse Leather Shoulder Bag
Item number: 113018543718
Site: ebay.com
Seller: readysetwear


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Is this w City authentic?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/113018543718
> 
> Item name: BALENCIAGA City Classic Studs Moto Handbag Purse Leather Shoulder Bag
> Item number: 113018543718
> Site: ebay.com
> Seller: readysetwear


Looks good to me, I'm guessing F/W 06 camel? Let's see what the experts say...


----------



## Leigh88

Leigh88 said:


> Thank you.  I asked her for additional pictures.  afterthefact.  Hasty bid.



The nice seller sent me these additional photos of the bag.  Thank you in advance for looking at them.  The back of the tag pic is hard, but perhaps you can still see it.
Thank you again.
Leigh


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Is this w City authentic?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/113018543718
> 
> Item name: BALENCIAGA City Classic Studs Moto Handbag Purse Leather Shoulder Bag
> Item number: 113018543718
> Site: ebay.com
> Seller: readysetwear





muchstuff said:


> Looks good to me, I'm guessing F/W 06 camel? Let's see what the experts say...


and to me as well


----------



## ksuromax

Leigh88 said:


> The nice seller sent me these additional photos of the bag.  Thank you in advance for looking at them.  The back of the tag pic is hard, but perhaps you can still see it.
> Thank you again.
> Leigh


Thank you for the additional photos, but they are not helpful, blurred and unclear, i cannot see the back of the tag properly, besides sideview pics are difficult to work with. By the look at other markers i tend to say not authentic, but 100% confident answer can be given only if all needed pics are clear and sharp and in the format that we request. 
Sorry if it sounds too much, but we judge only on the photos provided, the more and sharper they are, the more accurate is our opinion.


----------



## Leigh88

ksuromax said:


> Thank you for the additional photos, but they are not helpful, blurred and unclear, i cannot see the back of the tag properly, besides sideview pics are difficult to work with. By the look at other markers i tend to say not authentic, but 100% confident answer can be given only if all needed pics are clear and sharp and in the format that we request.
> Sorry if it sounds too much, but we judge only on the photos provided, the more and sharper they are, the more accurate is our opinion.


Thank you so much.  I have asked for clearer pictures.  Thankfully it hasn't been shipped yet.


----------



## birki

Was hoping for the Bal experts to advice on the name this particular bag style that i have never seen before..TIA!


----------



## muchstuff

birki said:


> Was hoping for the Bal experts to advice on the name this particular bag style that i have never seen before..TIA!



This thread is for authentication only. (I saw that you’ve been answered on the “identify this” thread). If you’re hoping for authentication please check the link below for pics needed. [emoji846]


----------



## avala

Hello Authenticators!

Please take a look at this Classic City I recently purchased from a sample sale website. They guarantee authenticity but the only other bag I purchased from a sample sale before turned out to be a counterfeit, so I'm a bit gunshy now. Can you guys let me know what you think about this guy?










Thank you so much!


----------



## sportgirl18

Hello! I purchased my bag from a sample sale website as well but am a little unsure of the authenticity as I've read reviews from this particular website that some people have received fake bags. So I wanted to check in with the authenticators here to get their thoughts on whether this is real or fake. Thank you in advance for your assistance -- it is greatly appreciated!


----------



## peacebabe

Before i comment. Kindly post your the bag online link



avala said:


> Hello Authenticators!
> 
> Please take a look at this Classic City I recently purchased from a sample sale website. They guarantee authenticity but the only other bag I purchased from a sample sale before turned out to be a counterfeit, so I'm a bit gunshy now. Can you guys let me know what you think about this guy?
> 
> View attachment 4083093
> View attachment 4083094
> View attachment 4083095
> View attachment 4083096
> View attachment 4083097
> View attachment 4083098
> View attachment 4083099
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!


----------



## peacebabe

Before i comment. Kindly post your the bag online link



sportgirl18 said:


> Hello! I purchased my bag from a sample sale website as well but am a little unsure of the authenticity as I've read reviews from this particular website that some people have received fake bags. So I wanted to check in with the authenticators here to get their thoughts on whether this is real or fake. Thank you in advance for your assistance -- it is greatly appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 4083364
> View attachment 4083365
> View attachment 4083366
> View attachment 4083367
> View attachment 4083368
> View attachment 4083369
> View attachment 4083371


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## sportgirl18

Sorry for not including it in the original post -- the link to where I purchased the bag is here -- https://www.amuze.com/products/giant-12-gold-mini-city-handbag-blue#.Ww6efy-ZP-Y


----------



## avala

My red City was also from Amuze - https://www.amuze.com/products/classic-city-handbag-red#.Ww61GvkvzDc


----------



## ksuromax

avala said:


> Hello Authenticators!
> 
> Please take a look at this Classic City I recently purchased from a sample sale website. They guarantee authenticity but the only other bag I purchased from a sample sale before turned out to be a counterfeit, so I'm a bit gunshy now. Can you guys let me know what you think about this guy?
> 
> View attachment 4083093
> View attachment 4083094
> View attachment 4083095
> View attachment 4083096
> View attachment 4083097
> View attachment 4083098
> View attachment 4083099
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!





avala said:


> My red City was also from Amuze - https://www.amuze.com/products/classic-city-handbag-red#.Ww61GvkvzDc


it's a fake, hope you can get your money back


----------



## avala

Thank you for confirming my suspicions! Working with their customer service now, fingers crossed.


----------



## vivsing

Hi ladies. Please help me authenticate this Vintage Balenciaga sling bag. Maybe manufactured during the 80s. I have tried searching online but cannot seem to find any info on this bag.


----------



## peacebabe

There was another pf member who recently also bought a Balenciaga from them & was also non authentic



avala said:


> Thank you for confirming my suspicions! Working with their customer service now, fingers crossed.


----------



## gimpy2715

Hi I'm looking for help in purchasing this bag.
Balenciaga Metallic Edge City Bag
Item # 15289227226
Seller: Chantilly66
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Classic-Metallic-Edge-City-Bag-/152892272266


----------



## gimpy2715

And one more picture, thank you so much i appreciate the help


----------



## peacebabe

looks fine. No red flag



gimpy2715 said:


> And one more picture, thank you so much i appreciate the help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4085399


----------



## sportgirl18

sportgirl18 said:


> Hello! I purchased my bag from a sample sale website as well but am a little unsure of the authenticity as I've read reviews from this particular website that some people have received fake bags. So I wanted to check in with the authenticators here to get their thoughts on whether this is real or fake. Thank you in advance for your assistance -- it is greatly appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 4083364
> View attachment 4083365
> View attachment 4083366
> View attachment 4083367
> View attachment 4083368
> View attachment 4083369
> View attachment 4083371



Just wanted to bump this post as it looks like it may have gotten lost within the other posts -- this was purchased at Amuze. Thanks again for your assistance!


----------



## nicoleybj

Hi, I bought this preloved Balenciaga bag from Reebonz. Can please help to authenticate it?


----------



## peacebabe

Replied. Anyway, it's non authentic. You are the 3rd one posted Balenciaga from Amuze being non authentic. Hope you get your refund



sportgirl18 said:


> Just wanted to bump this post as it looks like it may have gotten lost within the other posts -- this was purchased at Amuze. Thanks again for your assistance!





peacebabe said:


> Before i comment. Kindly post your the bag online link


----------



## peacebabe

looks fine. no red flag



nicoleybj said:


> Hi, I bought this preloved Balenciaga bag from Reebonz. Can please help to authenticate it?
> 
> View attachment 4085653
> View attachment 4085654
> View attachment 4085656
> View attachment 4085657
> View attachment 4085660
> View attachment 4085662


----------



## RBV

Hi! Can you pls. Authenticate this balenciaga that I just bought from an online seller. Thank you in advance!

Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga
Link (if available): just bought the bag few hours ago


----------



## ksuromax

sportgirl18 said:


> Just wanted to bump this post as it looks like it may have gotten lost within the other posts -- this was purchased at Amuze. Thanks again for your assistance!





peacebabe said:


> Replied. Anyway, it's non authentic. You are the 3rd one posted Balenciaga from Amuze being non authentic. Hope you get your refund


I have no idea why, but for some odd reason my response to you on wednesday didn't post  
I agree with Peacebabe, your bag is not authentic


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

RBV said:


> Hi! Can you pls. Authenticate this balenciaga that I just bought from an online seller. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga
> Link (if available): just bought the bag few hours ago


from these pics i don't see anything alarming, but for valid response we need some more pictures, check in the link in my signature, take the requested snaps and re-post


----------



## gimpy2715

peacebabe said:


> looks fine. No red flag


Thank you so much for your help


----------



## RBV

ksuromax said:


> from these pics i don't see anything alarming, but for valid response we need some more pictures, check in the link in my signature, take the requested snaps and re-post



Hi! I already ask the seller to take some more photos. It wasn’t shipped yet because I just bought it a few hours ago. I just noticed now that the serial number at the back (115478) is not the same on the front plate (115748). Does balenciaga makes mistake with those serial numbers? Thank you in advance!


----------



## RachL

Can someone please help authenticate my 2013 black city with gold ghw? 
The leather feels very authentic but would be great to get a second opinion! I just brought it preloved, but in excellent condition..


----------



## Leigh88

ksuromax said:


> Thank you for the additional photos, but they are not helpful, blurred and unclear, i cannot see the back of the tag properly, besides sideview pics are difficult to work with. By the look at other markers i tend to say not authentic, but 100% confident answer can be given only if all needed pics are clear and sharp and in the format that we request.
> Sorry if it sounds too much, but we judge only on the photos provided, the more and sharper they are, the more accurate is our opinion.


Hello.  Got the bag today.  Counterfeit.  You were so right.  Thank you.


----------



## ksuromax

Leigh88 said:


> Hello.  Got the bag today.  Counterfeit.  You were so right.  Thank you.


i'm sorry for you, hope you get your money back


----------



## Leigh88

ksuromax said:


> i'm sorry for you, hope you get your money back


Yes.  As soon as I saw that plastic mirror and touched that leather I knew.  I will take additional pictures before sending back.


----------



## Leigh88

Leigh88 said:


> Yes.  As soon as I saw that plastic mirror and touched that leather I knew.  I will take additional pictures before sending back.


Forgive me for posting so many entries.  The seller is wanting your confirmation that the bag is counterfeit.  I'll post more pics.


----------



## Leigh88

ksuromax said:


> i'm sorry for you, hope you get your money back


Here are a couple  more.  Please let me know if the bag is a counterfeit.  Thank you so much.  Leigh


----------



## Leigh88

Leigh88 said:


> Here are a couple  more.  Please let me know if the bag is a counterfeit.  Thank you so much.  Leigh


The bag smells like plastic.  The hardware is rough and has a rough ridge around the bottom.  The made in Italy is all wrong. Aside from not being the word Italy, there is no dot on the i.  The zippers do not pull closed well.  If you would like additional pictures please let me know.


----------



## Leigh88

Leigh88 said:


> The bag smells like plastic.  The hardware is rough and has a rough ridge around the bottom.  The made in Italy is all wrong. Aside from not being the word Italy, there is no dot on the i.  The zippers do not pull closed well.  If you would like additional pictures please let me know.


I was wondering why this bag smelled like plastic?  Because it is plastic.  Check this out ladies and gents.


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



RachL said:


> Can someone please help authenticate my 2013 black city with gold ghw?
> The leather feels very authentic but would be great to get a second opinion! I just brought it preloved, but in excellent condition..


----------



## RachL

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag



Thank you so much! It smells and feels wonderful. I also couldn’t find anything suspicious about it - however, I bought if off eBay in near perfect condition for an almost too good to be true price! Seller swore it was authentic and just needed a fast sale. Relieved everything has checked out! In love with this bag!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Leigh88 said:


> I was wondering why this bag smelled like plastic?  Because it is plastic.  Check this out ladies and gents.


is the zipper made of plastic???


----------



## ksuromax

Leigh88 said:


> Forgive me for posting so many entries.  The seller is wanting your confirmation that the bag is counterfeit.  I'll post more pics.


Now as you are adding more pics, and they are of better quality/resolution, would you please, give us some time to review it?? 
As i said in my first post, initial pictures were not clear enough, let us double check new pics


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## vaniamargareta

Hi guys, i just bought a Balenciaga bag from Reebonz and alot of people say that sometimes Reebonz items are not authentic
I receive the bag and i realize that im missing the Bag Information Card and it makes me unsure about it. Please help me authenticate this bag!
Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Metallic Edge
Link (if available):
https://www.reebonz.com/au/balenciaga/bags/balenciaga-classic-metallic-edge-city-11903185


----------



## Leigh88

ksuromax said:


> Now as you are adding more pics, and they are of better quality/resolution, would you please, give us some time to review it??
> As i said in my first post, initial pictures were not clear enough, let us double check new pics


Thank you.  Yes of course.  In my opinion,  the bag seems to be made of pleather.  The zipper is not plastic, but the edging is plastic/vinyl, as is the mirror.  I actually took a video of the mirror yesterday at work an am trying to find a way to share it.  It bends easily in both directions.  Not even a hard plastic.  The bag has been carried as is evidenced by the pictures, but there is no wear on the bottom edges which is also consistent with plastic leather.  I looked through all my old bal photos and see that the real bal leather is real.  This is not the same, not even a hint of leather feel or smell.


----------



## whateve

Leigh88 said:


> Thank you.  Yes of course.  In my opinion,  the bag seems to be made of pleather.  The zipper is not plastic, but the edging is plastic/vinyl, as is the mirror.  I actually took a video of the mirror yesterday at work an am trying to find a way to share it.  It bends easily in both directions.  Not even a hard plastic.  The bag has been carried as is evidenced by the pictures, but there is no wear on the bottom edges which is also consistent with plastic leather.  I looked through all my old bal photos and see that the real bal leather is real.  This is not the same, not even a hint of leather feel or smell.


Authenticators, please comment. I've seen quite a few bags put up for authentication on this thread that do not have lampo zippers, instead they have a B. Are all those bags with the B zippers fake? Also, I had a bag that was authenticated here as authentic, and it did come with extra tassels that were stored in a coil in a plastic bag. Is that not how extra tassels come?


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> Authenticators, please comment. I've seen quite a few bags put up for authentication on this thread that do not have lampo zippers, instead they have a B. Are all those bags with the B zippers fake? Also, I had a bag that was authenticated here as authentic, and it did come with extra tassels that were stored in a coil in a plastic bag. Is that not how extra tassels come?


Lampo stopped in 2014, AW collection had B zippers till date.
Extra tassels stopped in 2008, on the bags made in 2008 onwards it's believed, the technique changed and they were not prone to splitting anymore, but for some period of time they were still possible to get from the store on a separate note.
P.S. some owners didn't like the hanging tassels and cropped them, some removed and replaced the pull by a small charm and kept the tassels in a plastic unused, etc


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> Lampo stopped in 2014, AW collection had B zippers till date.
> Extra tassels stopped in 2008, on the bags made in 2008 onwards it's believed, the technique changed and they were not prone to splitting anymore, but for some period of time they were still possible to get from the store on a separate note.
> P.S. some owners didn't like the hanging tassels and cropped them, some removed and replaced the pull by a small charm and kept the tassels in a plastic unused, etc


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

vaniamargareta said:


> Hi guys, i just bought a Balenciaga bag from Reebonz and alot of people say that sometimes Reebonz items are not authentic
> I receive the bag and i realize that im missing the Bag Information Card and it makes me unsure about it. Please help me authenticate this bag!
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Metallic Edge
> Link (if available):
> https://www.reebonz.com/au/balenciaga/bags/balenciaga-classic-metallic-edge-city-11903185
> View attachment 4087102
> View attachment 4087103
> View attachment 4087104
> View attachment 4087105
> View attachment 4087106
> View attachment 4087107
> View attachment 4087108
> View attachment 4087109
> View attachment 4087110
> View attachment 4087111


i don't see any red flag
the info card sometimes might not be there, especially when you are buying from a reseller and not Bal directly.
presence, or absence of the cards does not anyhow affect/impact authenticity of the bag, which in your case, imo, is legit
Z at the back of the tag stands for 2018 SS, it's chevre (goatskin) and Metallic Edge silver


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> Thank you!


anytime


----------



## vaniamargareta

ksuromax said:


> i don't see any red flag
> the info card sometimes might not be there, especially when you are buying from a reseller and not Bal directly.
> presence, or absence of the cards does not anyhow affect/impact authenticity of the bag, which in your case, imo, is legit
> Z at the back of the tag stands for 2018 SS, it's chevre (goatskin) and Metallic Edge silver



Thank you so much!


----------



## Leigh88

Leigh88 said:


> Hello.  Got the bag today.  Counterfeit.  You were so right.  Thank you.


 
Hello,  I finally have the video uploaded for the plastic mirror I got with this bag.   Leigh

If it is against the rules I will take it off.  Thank you.


----------



## Michchia81

Can help to authenticate this balenciaga mini pompon. Thank u

Link: https://sg.carousell.com/inbox/294497514/
Seller: baby0wl


----------



## Sssand

Hi, can help me authenticate this balenciaga mini twiggy. Thank you so much for the help.

Item Name: balenciaga mini twiggy ghw
Seller name: sharlene.elise
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/172599002


----------



## Agnetegm

Can you please help me authenticate this.

Is a city


----------



## ksuromax

Leigh88 said:


> Hello,  I finally have the video uploaded for the plastic mirror I got with this bag.   Leigh
> 
> If it is against the rules I will take it off.  Thank you.



thank you for this video, i hope you can get your money back in full


----------



## ksuromax

Michchia81 said:


> Can help to authenticate this balenciaga mini pompon. Thank u
> 
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/inbox/294497514/
> Seller: baby0wl


Looks fine to me


----------



## ksuromax

Agnetegm said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this.
> 
> Is a city


from what i can see now it looks good, but please, post a snap of the back of the tag for the sake of peace of mind


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Agnetegm

ksuromax said:


> from what i can see now it looks good, but please, post a snap of the back of the tag for the sake of peace of mind


Thanke you for the ans


ksuromax said:


> from what i can see now it looks good, but please, post a snap of the back of the tag for the sake of peace of mind



Thanks for the answe!


----------



## Michchia81

ksuromax said:


> Looks fine to me


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Agnetegm said:


> Thanke you for the ans
> 
> 
> Thanks for the answe!


you're ok to go, imo, legit Rose Berlingot


----------



## peacebabe

Click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication



Sssand said:


> Hi, can help me authenticate this balenciaga mini twiggy. Thank you so much for the help.
> 
> Item Name: balenciaga mini twiggy ghw
> Seller name: sharlene.elise
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/172599002


----------



## Tuurinen

Hi authenticators,

Can someone please authenticate this? I don't have picture of the zipper and screws. Thank you in advance for your assistance. 
Item Name: Balenciaga Classic City Small


----------



## Feefifofum

Hi, I need help authenticating this Balenciaga City Bag.


----------



## ksuromax

Feefifofum said:


> Hi, I need help authenticating this Balenciaga City Bag.


Authentic


----------



## Feefifofum

ksuromax said:


> Authentic


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Feefifofum said:


> Thank you!


most welcome!


----------



## KCal

Hi Authenticators, 
Could you please authenticate this classic Gris poivre city that I just purchased.  I'm attaching several of their photos as well as close up details that I just took.   Thank you so much


----------



## ksuromax

KCal said:


> View attachment 4091522
> View attachment 4091523
> View attachment 4091524
> View attachment 4091525
> View attachment 4091526
> View attachment 4091527
> View attachment 4091528
> View attachment 4091529
> View attachment 4091530
> View attachment 4091531
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Authenticators,
> Could you please authenticate this classic Gris poivre city that I just purchased.  I'm attaching several of their photos as well as close up details that I just took.   Thank you so much


Authentic, in my opinion


----------



## Agnetegm

Please help! Do this means that it is fake? It is the strap And the textur of the leather


----------



## KCal

ksuromax said:


> Authentic, in my opinion


Thank you so much, I really appreciate it .


----------



## ksuromax

KCal said:


> Thank you so much, I really appreciate it .


My pleasure


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Please authenticate my new black Double Tour bracelet. I've put it side by side with two other Double Tours that I have just for your comparison.
What it came with.










Comparisons with my other two. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 The buckle on the black one is closer to the camera, wouldn't stay flat. Yes, there's a little bubble on the back of this rivet.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Held by buckles side by side, the difference in where the stamp is on the bracelets.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Magayon_ako

Hello ladies, can someone pls authenticate this Day that I got for a friend .... TIA!!!


----------



## Magayon_ako

May I also know what red is this and what year? Thanks again .... 


Magayon_ako said:


> Hello ladies, can someone pls authenticate this Day that I got for a friend .... TIA!!!
> View attachment 4092796
> View attachment 4092799
> View attachment 4092801
> View attachment 4092805
> View attachment 4092807
> View attachment 4092820


----------



## muchstuff

Magayon_ako said:


> May I also know what red is this and what year? Thanks again ....


Could you post a pic of the back of the zipper head and a close up of both rivets please?


----------



## Magayon_ako

muchstuff said:


> Could you post a pic of the back of the zipper head and a close up of both rivets please?


Here it is .....


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



Magayon_ako said:


> Here it is .....
> View attachment 4092921
> View attachment 4092922
> View attachment 4092924


----------



## Magayon_ako

Yesss! Yesss! Yesss!  
Thanks so much peacebabe ... i was dying inside waiting for confirmation whether it's authentic or not, lol .... the bag came in this morning and when i saw it, i regretted giving it to my friend ... i was the one who saw it on the Bay for a really good price but i just purchased a Bal jacket just a few weeks ago. Now i so wanted to pull my hair coz i been wanting a red Day in RH. May i know what red is this? 

Again, thank you so much for the help @muchstuff and @peacebabe ... and to all the authenticators in this thread for taking your time helping us ... we really appreciate all of you!


----------



## peacebabe

Lovely red indeed !!! & lovely condition. ! 

Does the mirror comes with a pocket at the back?



Magayon_ako said:


> Yesss! Yesss! Yesss!
> Thanks so much peacebabe ... i was dying inside waiting for confirmation whether it's authentic or not, lol .... the bag came in this morning and when i saw it, i regretted giving it to my friend ... i was the one who saw it on the Bay for a really good price but i just purchased a Bal jacket just a few weeks ago. Now i so wanted to pull my hair coz i been wanting a red Day in RH. May i know what red is this?
> 
> Again, thank you so much for the help @muchstuff and @peacebabe ... and to all the authenticators in this thread for taking your time helping us ... we really appreciate all of you!


----------



## Magayon_ako

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag





peacebabe said:


> Lovely red indeed !!! & lovely condition. !
> 
> Does the mirror comes with a pocket at the back?



No pocket ....


----------



## peacebabe

My guess is F/W 2008 Rubisse , which is a really nice color ! 



Magayon_ako said:


> No pocket ....
> View attachment 4092978
> View attachment 4092979


----------



## peacebabe

We don't authenticate based on strap & leather. 

Click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication



Agnetegm said:


> Please help! Do this means that it is fake? It is the strap And the textur of the leather


----------



## peacebabe

I experience with bracelet as i don't own one. Hope @ksuromax  will be able to help



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Please authenticate my new black Double Tour bracelet. I've put it side by side with two other Double Tours that I have just for your comparison.
> What it came with.
> View attachment 4092515
> View attachment 4092518
> View attachment 4092522
> View attachment 4092524
> View attachment 4092553
> 
> View attachment 4092533
> 
> View attachment 4092554
> 
> Comparisons with my other two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4092534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The buckle on the black one is closer to the camera, wouldn't stay flat. Yes, there's a little bubble on the back of this rivet.
> View attachment 4092535
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Held by buckles side by side, the difference in where the stamp is on the bracelets.
> View attachment 4092536


----------



## Magayon_ako

peacebabe said:


> My guess is F/W 2008 Rubisse , which is a really nice color !



It is, indeed! It took my breath away when i took it out from the box .... in such a good condition for a very low price, lol ....

Thanks again peacebabe ....


----------



## Agnetegm

Agnetegm said:


> Please help! Do this means that it is fake? It is the strap And the textur of the leather





Agnetegm said:


> Please help! Do this means that it is fake? It is the strap And the textur of the leather


help please


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> My guess is F/W 2008 Rubisse , which is a really nice color !


+1


----------



## Agnetegm

ksuromax said:


> +1


Thanke you, but is it autenticit? Look at the strap, where the leather folds over


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Agnetegm

Agnetegm said:


> Thanke you, but is it autenticit? Look at the strap, where the leather folds over


Sorry, that reply was not men for me, huh?


----------



## ksuromax

Agnetegm said:


> Thanke you, but is it autenticit? Look at the strap, where the leather folds over


Dear, my response "+ 1" related to @peacebabe guess of the red bag colour, means, i agree with her that the red bag is most probably Rubiss from 2008 and not anyhow related to your request. 
In your request the needed pics are not provided (and i saw peacebabe already asked you to get the needed ones) 
ref to your question about the leather edge - it is normal look for Bal strap. But it does not help to confirm the authenticity. 
If you get all necessary pics, we will try to help you


----------



## ksuromax

Agnetegm said:


> Thanke you for the ans
> 
> 
> Thanks for the answe!





Agnetegm said:


> help please


hang on a minute, this is the same bag that already authenticated for you a couple of days ago???


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Please authenticate my new black Double Tour bracelet. I've put it side by side with two other Double Tours that I have just for your comparison.
> What it came with.
> View attachment 4092515
> View attachment 4092518
> View attachment 4092522
> View attachment 4092524
> View attachment 4092553
> 
> View attachment 4092533
> 
> View attachment 4092554
> 
> Comparisons with my other two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4092534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The buckle on the black one is closer to the camera, wouldn't stay flat. Yes, there's a little bubble on the back of this rivet.
> View attachment 4092535
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Held by buckles side by side, the difference in where the stamp is on the bracelets.
> View attachment 4092536


the bracelet looks good to me, 
comparing with the older one is not quite accurate, stamps don't match at all
the only thing to mention is that box does not belong to this particular bracelet, it has a code of Bleu Obscure (4012) and bracelet is Nero (1000)


----------



## liljasp

Item Name (if you know it): City bag
Link (if available): Found at local value village for 599.99








Thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

non authentic



liljasp said:


> Item Name (if you know it): City bag
> Link (if available): Found at local value village for 599.99
> View attachment 4094025
> View attachment 4094026
> View attachment 4094027
> View attachment 4094028
> View attachment 4094031
> View attachment 4094032
> View attachment 4094033
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## liljasp

peacebabe said:


> non authentic



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## leatherbby

Dear ladies, please could you help me authenticate this Balenciaga City for me? Many thanks in advance!


----------



## ksuromax

leatherbby said:


> Dear ladies, please could you help me authenticate this Balenciaga City for me? Many thanks in advance!


Pictures are too small and unclear, we cannot give you a firm answer basis these pics
Please, get clear close up shots and re-post.


----------



## leatherbby

ksuromax said:


> Pictures are too small and unclear, we cannot give you a firm answer basis these pics
> Please, get clear close up shots and re-post.


@ksuromax, thank you so much for your time and kind attention  Here are the new pics, this is what the seller is providing. I hope they are good to make an evaluation. Have a nice day!


----------



## ksuromax

leatherbby said:


> @ksuromax, thank you so much for your time and kind attention  Here are the new pics, this is what the seller is providing. I hope they are good to make an evaluation. Have a nice day!
> 
> View attachment 4094318
> View attachment 4094319
> View attachment 4094320
> View attachment 4094321
> View attachment 4094322
> View attachment 4094323
> View attachment 4094324
> View attachment 4094325


thank you for the pics, i did notice a red flag on the small one, but i wanted to be sure, now as you posted big ones, i can confirm - i see a red flag, please, avoid it


----------



## leatherbby

ksuromax said:


> thank you for the pics, i did notice a red flag on the small one, but i wanted to be sure, now as you posted big ones, i can confirm - i see a red flag, please, avoid it


Will avoid this for sure. Thank you so much, @ksuromax! You ladies do a wonderful service to the community with your expert knowledge.  Do you think it would be a good idea to post the link to this item here, so other members can also avoid it? It is from Vestiaire.


----------



## ksuromax

leatherbby said:


> Will avoid this for sure. Thank you so much, @ksuromax! You ladies do a wonderful service to the community with your expert knowledge.  Do you think it would be a good idea to post the link to this item here, so other members can also avoid it? It is from Vestiaire.


most welcome


----------



## Michchia81

Dear ladies, could you kindly authenticiate this mini twiggy.

Seller: erumache
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/balenciaga-twiggy-bag-154199143/

These are additional photos.


----------



## atlantis1982

leatherbby said:


> Will avoid this for sure. Thank you so much, @ksuromax! You ladies do a wonderful service to the community with your expert knowledge.  Do you think it would be a good idea to post the link to this item here, so other members can also avoid it? It is from Vestiaire.


You can always post on the thread for fakes https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/a-place-for-the-fakes.447126/page-124 (where it will join quite a few other bags from VC, as you'll notice...)


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## hasana

Hey! Been dying for a graffiti bag since they came out...this one feels legit to me but wouldn't hurt to double check

Item Name: NWT Balenciaga Graffiti City Bag Origin ($2300)
Item Number: 253676147531
Seller ID: project322
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Balenciaga-Graffiti-City-Bag-Origin-2300/253676147531?var=null

thank you so much!!


----------



## peacebabe

Non authentic



hasana said:


> Hey! Been dying for a graffiti bag since they came out...this one feels legit to me but wouldn't hurt to double check
> 
> Item Name: NWT Balenciaga Graffiti City Bag Origin ($2300)
> Item Number: 253676147531
> Seller ID: project322
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Balenciaga-Graffiti-City-Bag-Origin-2300/253676147531?var=null
> 
> thank you so much!!


----------



## peacebabe

Back of tag should have 3rd line "MADE IN ITALY". Also post photo of rivet. Click on my undersigned link to see example before posting



Michchia81 said:


> Dear ladies, could you kindly authenticiate this mini twiggy.
> 
> Seller: erumache
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/balenciaga-twiggy-bag-154199143/
> 
> These are additional photos.


----------



## hasana

peacebabe said:


> Non authentic



Oh wow! Thanks! I was totally gonna buy this!


----------



## bellaciaga

hi there, please help me authenticate this balenciaga bag i thrifted.
serial number is: 125523 502752


----------



## peacebabe

Non authenitc



bellaciaga said:


> hi there, please help me authenticate this balenciaga bag i thrifted.
> serial number is: 125523 502752


----------



## leatherbby

atlantis1982 said:


> You can always post on the thread for fakes https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/a-place-for-the-fakes.447126/page-124 (where it will join quite a few other bags from VC, as you'll notice...)


Thanks for the tip. Will definitely post it there. Sad that Vestiaire is building a rep


atlantis1982 said:


> You can always post on the thread for fakes https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/a-place-for-the-fakes.447126/page-124 (where it will join quite a few other bags from VC, as you'll notice...)


Thank you @atlantis1982! Will do


----------



## leatherbby

atlantis1982 said:


> You can always post on the thread for fakes https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/a-place-for-the-fakes.447126/page-124 (where it will join quite a few other bags from VC, as you'll notice...)


Thanks for tip @atlantis1982 Will do.


----------



## babykacheek

hi guys, would appreciate any help with authenticating the below! thanks! 

Item Name: Black Classic City RHW
Link: https://carousell.com/p/balenciaga-rh-city-black-173114696/









let me know if more pictures are required!


----------



## muchstuff

babykacheek said:


> hi guys, would appreciate any help with authenticating the below! thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Black Classic City RHW
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/balenciaga-rh-city-black-173114696/
> View attachment 4095896
> View attachment 4095899
> View attachment 4095900
> View attachment 4095901
> View attachment 4095902
> View attachment 4095904
> View attachment 4095905
> 
> 
> let me know if more pictures are required!


Welcome to tPF! Unfortunately the pics aren't clear enough and you're missing the bale and the back of the zipper head. Please post all pics clear, close up and forward facing.


----------



## Michchia81

peacebabe said:


> Back of tag should have 3rd line "MADE IN ITALY". Also post photo of rivet. Click on my undersigned link to see example before posting


Thank you for replying, I'm trying to get the photos from the seller and have asked her about the 'Made in Italy". Hopefully she'll reply soon, rather a pain asking from.


----------



## Agnetegm

peacebabe said:


> We don't authenticate based on strap & leather.
> 
> Click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication



So sorry for being so bad at this forum, I am new to this World.. her are the pictures, hope Im doing it right this time


----------



## babykacheek

muchstuff said:


> Welcome to tPF! Unfortunately the pics aren't clear enough and you're missing the bale and the back of the zipper head. Please post all pics clear, close up and forward facing.


thank you for the response!  unfortunately, the seller was being really rude and refused to provide more photos upon request so i have decided to pass on this piece. appreciate the reply though!


----------



## akarp317

Could you take a look at this bag please and see if everything checks out? I got it from theRealReal.


----------



## FuryFreyja

Hello guys !
Item Name: City (Medium I think)
Serial number : 115748 001013
I would appreciate help with the authentication of this bag, please 
Sorry for the changing color of the bag on the pictures -> changing lights. It is a pale green kind of mint or aqua color (I am color blind so I can not describe it very well sorry !) But, definitely a kind of green. Also, I apologize if I make mistakes in english, I am French. Thanks very much !!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## sakura

Hi, could you help me authenticate this bag? Some photos were taken under different lighting. Thank you! 

Item Name: Magenta Twiggy


----------



## peacebabe

ksuromax had replied to you already



Agnetegm said:


> So sorry for being so bad at this forum, I am new to this World.. her are the pictures, hope Im doing it right this time





ksuromax said:


> you're ok to go, imo, legit Rose Berlingot


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, may be it's the angle of photo or the wrinkle of photo. Pls take a better photo of the back of tag, making sure the "made in italy" is sharp & clear as the example below







akarp317 said:


> Could you take a look at this bag please and see if everything checks out? I got it from theRealReal.
> 
> View attachment 4096295
> View attachment 4096296
> View attachment 4096297
> View attachment 4096298
> View attachment 4096299
> View attachment 4096300
> View attachment 4096301
> View attachment 4096302
> View attachment 4096303
> View attachment 4096304


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



sakura said:


> Hi, could you help me authenticate this bag? Some photos were taken under different lighting. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Magenta Twiggy


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine, no red flag



FuryFreyja said:


> Hello guys !
> Item Name: City (Medium I think)
> Serial number : 115748 001013
> I would appreciate help with the authentication of this bag, please
> Sorry for the changing color of the bag on the pictures -> changing lights. It is a pale green kind of mint or aqua color (I am color blind so I can not describe it very well sorry !) But, definitely a kind of green. Also, I apologize if I make mistakes in english, I am French. Thanks very much !!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4096330
> View attachment 4096331
> View attachment 4096333
> View attachment 4096336
> View attachment 4096339
> View attachment 4096340
> View attachment 4096342
> View attachment 4096344
> 
> View attachment 4096362
> View attachment 4096367


----------



## FuryFreyja

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine, no red flag


Ok thank you !
I wish you a nice day !


----------



## Niko_Kee

Hi there. I'm new to this forum. Please advise on the authenticity of this Balenciaga City G12. Thank you!


----------



## RedHead172

I've asked for additional photos but I'm wondering if anything here is a dead giveaway that its fake. Thank you!

Metallic Edge S City Beige Latte

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...678825?hash=item3fa033a529:g:xY8AAOSw5MBa9TWK


----------



## akarp317

Sorry, Here are a couple of additional photos. For some reason, maybe it’s the wear, but it was really difficult to photograph. Also I realized I forgot the hardware pic. Thanks again for taking a look!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...160821?hash=item545d746075:g:1~4AAOSwW8RbGRrY
Sure this is authentic coming from AFF,  Would you say the color is Plomb?


----------



## akarp317

Quick question. In advance, apologizes for not following the exact format but I ordered a bag without scrutinizing the tag first. I don't know what I was thinking. Upon further review the front of the tag and back don't match so I'm concerned about the authenticity. Is this definitely an imitation? Link below. Your help is appreciated!

https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciaga-city-black-lambskin-leather-satchel/23342043/


----------



## LostInBal

akarp317 said:


> Quick question. In advance, apologizes for not following the exact format but I ordered a bag without scrutinizing the tag first. I don't know what I was thinking. Upon further review the front of the tag and back don't match so I'm concerned about the authenticity. Is this definitely an imitation? Link below. Your help is appreciated!
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciaga-city-black-lambskin-leather-satchel/23342043/


Fake..


----------



## BGS

Hello! Could you please help me to authenticate this item?!

Item Name: Balenciaga Triple S 44/UK 10 Distressed Black 100% AUTHENTIC CHEAPEST ON EBAY
Item Number: 113052759567
Seller ID: suk7056
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649
Kind regards!


----------



## akarp317

Thank you!


aalinne_72 said:


> Fake..


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, may i know what color is this bag and if it's in its original color

Please post the link of the sale of this bag



Niko_Kee said:


> Hi there. I'm new to this forum. Please advise on the authenticity of this Balenciaga City G12. Thank you!
> View attachment 4097277
> View attachment 4097277
> View attachment 4097278
> View attachment 4097279
> View attachment 4097280
> View attachment 4097281
> View attachment 4097282
> View attachment 4097283
> View attachment 4097284
> View attachment 4097285
> View attachment 4097286


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Niko_Kee

peacebabe said:


> Hello, may i know what color is this bag and if it's in its original color
> 
> Please post the link of the sale of this bag


The original colour is supposed to be black. Link to the item: https://bnc.lt/jfEk/XcYFMagjIN


----------



## peacebabe

Did you check with the seller?

If the seller insist that the bag is original black, then i will ask you to avoid. 



Niko_Kee said:


> The original colour is supposed to be black. Link to the item: https://bnc.lt/jfEk/XcYFMagjIN


----------



## Karoline_rb

Can you please help me authenticate this bag? It’s my first Balenciaga and I’m in desperate need of your expertise. 

Item name: Balenciaga City














Thank you so much!


----------



## LostInBal

Karoline_rb said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this bag? It’s my first Balenciaga and I’m in desperate need of your expertise.
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga City
> 
> View attachment 4098610
> View attachment 4098609
> View attachment 4098600
> View attachment 4098598
> 
> View attachment 4098606
> View attachment 4098607
> View attachment 4098604
> View attachment 4098603
> View attachment 4098605
> View attachment 4098602
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!


Authentic!


----------



## LostInBal

Karoline_rb said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this bag? It’s my first Balenciaga and I’m in desperate need of your expertise.
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga City
> 
> View attachment 4098610
> View attachment 4098609
> View attachment 4098600
> View attachment 4098598
> 
> View attachment 4098606
> View attachment 4098607
> View attachment 4098604
> View attachment 4098603
> View attachment 4098605
> View attachment 4098602
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!



Sorry, I made a mistake on this bag so I must rectify. With the kind help of a couple of our fellow authenticators realized that this one it’s *NOT authentic*. Can’t tell the reason for security (never willing to let know/explain explicit details to counterfeiters)
I am sorry, for my bad appreciation, excuse me.


----------



## BGS

Hello! I don't think I konw how to use this website. Could someone please help me to authenticate the item bellow:

Item Name: Balenciaga Triple S 44/UK 10 Distressed Black 100% AUTHENTIC CHEAPEST ON eBay
Item Number: 113052759567
Seller ID: suk7056
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga-Triple-S-44-UK10-Distressed-Black-100-AUTHENTIC-CHEAPEST-ON-EBAY/113052759567?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649
Kind regards!


----------



## BGS

Hello! I don't know how to use this website. Could someone please help me to authenticate the item bellow!? Or could you please tell me how to write my post so that I can receive an answer from an authenticator!

Item Name: Balenciaga Triple S 44/UK 10 Distressed Black 100% AUTHENTIC CHEAPEST ON eBay
Item Number: 113052759567
Seller ID: suk7056
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga-Triple-S-44-UK10-Distressed-Black-100-AUTHENTIC-CHEAPEST-ON-EBAY/113052759567?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649
Kind regards!


----------



## muchstuff

BGS said:


> Hello! I don't know how to use this website. Could someone please help me to authenticate the item bellow!? Or could you please tell me how to write my post so that I can receive an answer from an authenticator!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Triple S 44/UK 10 Distressed Black 100% AUTHENTIC CHEAPEST ON eBay
> Item Number: 113052759567
> Seller ID: suk7056
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga-Triple-S-44-UK10-Distressed-Black-100-AUTHENTIC-CHEAPEST-ON-EBAY/113052759567?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649
> Kind regards!


Can't guarantee that you'll receive an answer as we authenticate primarily handbags. Anyone have any expertise on Bal trainers/runners?


----------



## akarp317

Could you gals help authenticate this bag I received? Pretty sure it’s nonauthentic. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## peacebabe

Yes, it's non authentic



akarp317 said:


> View attachment 4099844
> View attachment 4099845
> View attachment 4099847
> View attachment 4099848
> View attachment 4099849
> View attachment 4099850
> View attachment 4099853
> View attachment 4099854
> View attachment 4099855
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you gals help authenticate this bag I received? Pretty sure it’s nonauthentic. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Sssand

Dear ladies, could you kindly authenticiate this Papier a6.

Seller: kalipok776
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/162011536

These are additional photos.


----------



## ksuromax

Sssand said:


> Dear ladies, could you kindly authenticiate this Papier a6.
> 
> Seller: kalipok776
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/162011536
> 
> These are additional photos.


Looks good to me


----------



## peacebabe

This is Mini A4, not A6

FYI



Sssand said:


> Dear ladies, could you kindly authenticiate this Papier a6.
> 
> Seller: kalipok776
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/162011536
> 
> These are additional photos.


----------



## Sssand

ksuromax said:


> Looks good to me


Hi ksuromax tks u so much. Really appreciate your help. Cheers


----------



## Sssand

peacebabe said:


> This is Mini A4, not A6
> 
> FYI


Oh mini A4? Sorry trouble. Is not much difference rite? I’m not good in Papier. 
Though she state is A6The seller did give me the dimension as. 
height : 17cm
length : 22cm 
width : 10cm


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

Sssand said:


> Oh mini A4? Sorry trouble. Is not much difference rite? I’m not good in Papier.
> Though she state is A6The seller did give me the dimension as.
> height : 17cm
> length : 22cm
> width : 10cm


yes, @peacebabe is correct
A6 is 26.5 cm (10'') long


----------



## Suexilin

Hi ladies! 
Please help me with my first ever Balenciaga, which if I'm lucky, will be authentic. I found it in a thrift shop, likely because of the torn strap (though it can be repaired, I hope). It has lost its long strap and a mirror. 

Model, I believe - Giant City GH 
Color - reddish brown
Number 173084 502752
I can take more photos of necessary parts if needed!

Thank you!


----------



## Suexilin

This isibettbe photo of the label, imI worried itsi not centered and prinpri too high. I've
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 read it's a bad sign.


----------



## sunshinealways

Hallo..
Lovely ladies can you please help me to authenticate this balenciaga.. Your help is greatly appreciated..
Thanks so  very much


----------



## ksuromax

Suexilin said:


> Hi ladies!
> Please help me with my first ever Balenciaga, which if I'm lucky, will be authentic. I found it in a thrift shop, likely because of the torn strap (though it can be repaired, I hope). It has lost its long strap and a mirror.
> 
> Model, I believe - Giant City GH
> Color - reddish brown
> Number 173084 502752
> I can take more photos of necessary parts if needed!
> 
> Thank you!
> View attachment 4100383
> View attachment 4100384
> View attachment 4100385
> View attachment 4100386
> View attachment 4100387
> View attachment 4100388
> View attachment 4100389
> View attachment 4100390
> View attachment 4100391
> View attachment 4100392





Suexilin said:


> This isibettbe photo of the label, imI worried itsi not centered and prinpri too high. I've
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100393
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> read it's a bad sign.


Fake, sorry


----------



## ksuromax

sunshinealways said:


> Hallo..
> Lovely ladies can you please help me to authenticate this balenciaga.. Your help is greatly appreciated..
> Thanks so  very much


Not authentic, sorry


----------



## Suexilin

ksuromax said:


> Fake, sorry



Thank you! 

Figures, I wondered how would someone just discard a bag like this without even trying to fix it...
 Oh well.


----------



## sunshinealways

ksuromax said:


> Not authentic, sorry


Ohhh Oke.. Thanks a lot dearest...
❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## ksuromax

pleasure


----------



## SylwiaL

Hello Dear Authenticator! It’s me again What do You think about this bag? Is it authentic or coarse fake? 
Thank You!


----------



## Martaaa

Hi. Please authenticate this. Thank you so much. 

Item: Balenciaga city


----------



## Michchia81

peacebabe said:


> Back of tag should have 3rd line "MADE IN ITALY". Also post photo of rivet. Click on my undersigned link to see example before posting



Hi ladies I finally got some pictures, could you kindly see if it’s good enough. Thanks


----------



## Sssand

ksuromax said:


> yes, @peacebabe is correct
> A6 is 26.5 cm (10'') long


Thanks so much ladies for the help.


----------



## ksuromax

Martaaa said:


> Hi. Please authenticate this. Thank you so much.
> 
> Item: Balenciaga city


this is fake, please, avoid


----------



## ksuromax

SylwiaL said:


> Hello Dear Authenticator! It’s me again What do You think about this bag? Is it authentic or coarse fake?
> Thank You!


while it looks good from this point, you are missing a few more required shots, please, check the link in my signature for the samples and come back with missing snaps


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



Michchia81 said:


> Hi ladies I finally got some pictures, could you kindly see if it’s good enough. Thanks


----------



## Shushu9

Dear Authenticators,

Appreciate if you could assist to authenticate the balenciaga bag below!


----------



## Martaaa

ksuromax said:


> this is fake, please, avoid



Thanks!  Appreciate your reply.


----------



## Randell Giel

HI GUYS CAN YOU PLEASE HELP ME AUTHENTICATE THIS BALENCIAGA CLUTCH BAG. THANK YOU IN ADVANCE 



	

		
			
		

		
	
H








	

		
			
		

		
	
 HI LADIES CAN YOU PLEASE HELP ME AUTHENTICATE THIS BALENCIAGA CLUTCH BAG. THANK YOU


----------



## ksuromax

Randell Giel said:


> HI GUYS CAN YOU PLEASE HELP ME AUTHENTICATE THIS BALENCIAGA CLUTCH BAG. THANK YOU IN ADVANCE
> 
> View attachment 4101361
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H
> 
> View attachment 4101361
> View attachment 4101362
> View attachment 4101363
> View attachment 4101361
> View attachment 4101363
> View attachment 4101362
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HI LADIES CAN YOU PLEASE HELP ME AUTHENTICATE THIS BALENCIAGA CLUTCH BAG. THANK YOU


i don't like what i see and tend to think it's not legit


----------



## ksuromax

Martaaa said:


> Thanks!  Appreciate your reply.


Pleasure


----------



## peacebabe

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

Make sure all photos are SHARP, CLEAR, FORWARD FACING, before reposting



Shushu9 said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> Appreciate if you could assist to authenticate the balenciaga bag below!


----------



## scorpio79

hi dear pls help me authenticate this - seller is selling this for about usd120 only... a bit too good to be true but im hoping its genuine  planning to grab before its gone:

Balenciaga Work in brogues giant hardware (GH)

listing on:
https://my.carousell.com/p/170619547

Thanks!


----------



## Michchia81

Thank you very much! 


peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag





peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag


----------



## ksuromax

scorpio79 said:


> View attachment 4101395
> View attachment 4101396
> View attachment 4101397
> View attachment 4101398
> View attachment 4101399
> View attachment 4101400
> View attachment 4101401
> View attachment 4101402
> View attachment 4101405
> View attachment 4101406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi dear pls help me authenticate this - seller is selling this for about usd120 only... a bit too good to be true but im hoping its genuine  planning to grab before its gone:
> 
> Balenciaga Work in brogues giant hardware (GH)
> 
> listing on:
> https://my.carousell.com/p/170619547
> 
> Thanks!


Looks good to me


----------



## SylwiaL

ksuromax said:


> while it looks good from this point, you are missing a few more required shots, please, check the link in my signature for the samples and come back with missing snaps


Ok. Thank You!
Btw... You have a really nice bags collection! Im in love! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## ksuromax

SylwiaL said:


> Ok. Thank You!
> Btw... You have a really nice bags collection! Im in love! ❤️❤️❤️


you're welcome  
thanks


----------



## scorpio79

ksuromax said:


> Looks good to me


yay thanks so much !! are u a scorpio too  going to confirm this bag right away!


----------



## ksuromax

scorpio79 said:


> yay thanks so much !! are u a scorpio too  going to confirm this bag right away!


----------



## Shushu9

peacebabe said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/
> 
> Make sure all photos are SHARP, CLEAR, FORWARD FACING, before reposting



Hope this photos would be better!








Thanks in advance


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## leatherbby

Hi lovely experts, please can you help authenticate this Balenciaga for me? Many thanks in advance!
Name: Black Lambskin Leather Giant 12 Gold Motorcycle City
Date: Fall/Winter 2013
Link with photos: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenc...e-city-bag-100627.html?saved_search_id=104303


----------



## akarp317

Hello lovely authenticators. I’m a bit torn on what to do with this bag. Peacebabe had concerns about the back of the tag but thought everything else looked ok. To me, it “feels” real but I guess I could be fooled. I love the bag but I don’t want to keep it unless I’m 100% certain it’s legit. Could someone please chime in? Again, I got it from theRealReal if that means anything. 


akarp317 said:


> Could you take a look at this bag please and see if everything checks out? I got it from theRealReal.
> 
> View attachment 4096295
> View attachment 4096296
> View attachment 4096297
> View attachment 4096298
> View attachment 4096299
> View attachment 4096300
> View attachment 4096301
> View attachment 4096302
> View attachment 4096303
> View attachment 4096304





akarp317 said:


> View attachment 4097408
> View attachment 4097409
> View attachment 4097410
> View attachment 4097412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Here are a couple of additional photos. For some reason, maybe it’s the wear, but it was really difficult to photograph. Also I realized I forgot the hardware pic. Thanks again for taking a look!


----------



## Summer85

Please Help!! 
I bought this anthracite bag 3 weeks ago from a consignment store... It’s condition was good except the area around the zipper. It was a little damaged and cracked in the surface, but i liked the bag and i decided to purchase it and repair it. 
However after some uses it looks like this...It’s peeling. Have you experienced something like this with a second hand bag? I have an issue in the same area with another old Balenciaga but this is worse.  I am afraid That it’s fake


----------



## muchstuff

akarp317 said:


> Hello lovely authenticators. I’m a bit torn on what to do with this bag. Peacebabe had concerns about the back of the tag but thought everything else looked ok. To me, it “feels” real but I guess I could be fooled. I love the bag but I don’t want to keep it unless I’m 100% certain it’s legit. Could someone please chime in? Again, I got it from theRealReal if that means anything.


Peace and I spoke about your bag. I too see a small anomaly on the tag back but I think it could be because of the folds/wrinkling of the leather, as peace said, all else looks good. Without one of us actually handling the bag that's probably the best we can do.


----------



## muchstuff

Summer85 said:


> Please Help!!
> I bought this anthracite bag 3 weeks ago from a consignment store... It’s condition was good except the area around the zipper. It was a little damaged and cracked in the surface, but i liked the bag and i decided to purchase it and repair it.
> However after some uses it looks like this...It’s peeling. Have you experienced something like this with a second hand bag? I have an issue in the same area with another old Balenciaga but this is worse.  I am afraid That it’s fake



The sealant often shows wear on old bags. You can clean it up a bit and reseal it if you like DIY. if you think it may not be authentic post the correct pics (see link below in red) and someone will look at it.


----------



## ksuromax

akarp317 said:


> Hello lovely authenticators. I’m a bit torn on what to do with this bag. Peacebabe had concerns about the back of the tag but thought everything else looked ok. To me, it “feels” real but I guess I could be fooled. I love the bag but I don’t want to keep it unless I’m 100% certain it’s legit. Could someone please chime in? Again, I got it from theRealReal if that means anything.





muchstuff said:


> Peace and I spoke about your bag. I too see a small anomaly on the tag back but I think it could be because of the folds/wrinkling of the leather, as peace said, all else looks good. Without one of us actually handling the bag that's probably the best we can do.


I second Muchstuff, on the photos back of the tag does not look good enough to give 'green light' confidently 
but this is an old bag, used bag, and as leather ages, the print of the words and digits might slightly vary from what we expect to see. All other markers look good to me, too. 
Trust your instincts, touch the leather, check the seams, you should feel silky soft 'puffy' leather, which makes you want to touch and pet it again and again, this is all we can help you with being far away and looking at the pics only.


----------



## mabeld

Hello! May I please have this bag authenticated? 
It is a Work,RH, and I believe the color is Lagon. I got it for a great deal, and have only 3 days to check it over to ensure authenticity, etc.. 
Your help is greatly appreciated! Thanks so much!


----------



## mabeld

More pictures of 2012 Lagon work. Thank you!


----------



## mabeld

In reference to authenticity of 2012 work Lagon... here's a pic of the Work next to my 2010 murier part time RH. Is it normal for the handle attachment area to be thinner on the Work than the Part-time? Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

mabeld said:


> In reference to authenticity of 2012 work Lagon... here's a pic of the Work next to my 2010 murier part time RH. Is it normal for the handle attachment area to be thinner on the Work than the Part-time? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4102012


in my opinion it's authentic


----------



## mabeld

Oops, I almost forgot the zippers...(Work,  2012, Lagon) thank you! ♡♡


----------



## mabeld

ksuromax said:


> in my opinion it's authentic


Thanks so much for looking it over!♡


----------



## akarp317

Thanks for weighing in!  I do love the leather on the bag and want to rub it all over my face all the time, that’s normal right? I’m going to keep it, because 1) it feels too silky and lux to be fake and 2) I’m too lazy to return it. 



muchstuff said:


> Peace and I spoke about your bag. I too see a small anomaly on the tag back but I think it could be because of the folds/wrinkling of the leather, as peace said, all else looks good. Without one of us actually handling the bag that's probably the best we can do.





ksuromax said:


> I second Muchstuff, on the photos back of the tag does not look good enough to give 'green light' confidently
> but this is an old bag, used bag, and as leather ages, the print of the words and digits might slightly vary from what we expect to see. All other markers look good to me, too.
> Trust your instincts, touch the leather, check the seams, you should feel silky soft 'puffy' leather, which makes you want to touch and pet it again and again, this is all we can help you with being far away and looking at the pics only.


----------



## ksuromax

akarp317 said:


> Thanks for weighing in!  I do love the leather on the bag and want to rub it all over my face all the time, that’s normal right? I’m going to keep it, because 1) it feels too silky and lux to be fake and 2) I’m too lazy to return it.



i pet my old chevre all the time!!


----------



## muchstuff

akarp317 said:


> Thanks for weighing in!  I do love the leather on the bag and want to rub it all over my face all the time, that’s normal right? I’m going to keep it, because 1) it feels too silky and lux to be fake and 2) I’m too lazy to return it.


Now that's being honest!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Retake & repost both front & back of the tag please. Please make sure photos are forward facing



Shushu9 said:


> Hope this photos would be better!
> View attachment 4101572
> View attachment 4101573
> View attachment 4101574
> View attachment 4101575
> View attachment 4101576
> View attachment 4101577
> View attachment 4101578
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



leatherbby said:


> Hi lovely experts, please can you help authenticate this Balenciaga for me? Many thanks in advance!
> Name: Black Lambskin Leather Giant 12 Gold Motorcycle City
> Date: Fall/Winter 2013
> Link with photos: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenc...e-city-bag-100627.html?saved_search_id=104303


----------



## bag^lover

Hi, I need help with this bag
Item Name: Balenciaga ARENA Classic City Violet Purple Bag (2008) from Barneys New York
Item Number: 292570636390
Seller ID: bass teaser
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...rentrq:0c264efc1640a688a74aa6d0ffea3759|iid:1

Thank you.


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. Nor red flag



bag^lover said:


> Hi, I need help with this bag
> Item Name: Balenciaga ARENA Classic City Violet Purple Bag (2008) from Barneys New York
> Item Number: 292570636390
> Seller ID: bass teaser
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-ARENA-Classic-City-Violet-Purple-Bag-2008-from-Barneys-New-York/292570636390?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=3233954953374086865ec702515c0183&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=292570636390&itm=292570636390&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:abf5c071-71ec-11e8-a246-74dbd180c68f|parentrq:0c264efc1640a688a74aa6d0ffea3759|iid:1
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## Vpowell

Hi Ladies,
Could you please help me authenticate this Balenciaga? 

Item name: Balenciaga Hip Metallic Edge

I already bought it from private seller but just realised the tag doesn't have Fabrique En Italie but all others seem good like zipper, leather, cards etc just the tag. Thank you very much!


----------



## ksuromax

Vpowell said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Could you please help me authenticate this Balenciaga?
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Hip Metallic Edge
> 
> I already bought it from private seller but just realised the tag doesn't have Fabrique En Italie but all others seem good like zipper, leather, cards etc just the tag. Thank you very much!


Looks fine, no red flag


----------



## Vpowell

ksuromax said:


> Looks fine, no red flag



Thank you! Is the new season doesn't have "Fabrique En Italie" writing anymore on the tag? Because that was my concern but the seller has a receipt for it.


----------



## ksuromax

Vpowell said:


> Thank you! Is the new season doesn't have "Fabrique En Italie" writing anymore on the tag? Because that was my concern but the seller has a receipt for it.


no, A indicates AW 2017, right when the french phrase was removed.
All is consistent 
4020 stands for Bleu Nuit (Blue Night) colour


----------



## kristinayoung

Is this authentic?

https://m.ebay.com/itm/Borsa-Balenciaga-Mod-City-in-vera-pelle-/153059604435?trxId=0


----------



## ksuromax

kristinayoung said:


> Is this authentic?
> 
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/Borsa-Balenciaga-Mod-City-in-vera-pelle-/153059604435?trxId=0


NO


----------



## SylwiaL

Missing photos


----------



## SylwiaL

And more
Thank You!


----------



## kristinayoung

ksuromax said:


> NO


Hos can you tell? I Think it looks alot like mine


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

I'm in LOVE with the color of this bag but know nothing about the brand. Any assistance authenticating would be great!

Item Name: BALENCIAGA Violet Prune Classic Gold City Bag
Seller ID: nymilan
Item Number: 232754632586
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-BALENC...:WSEAAOSwGwlaS8Xb:sc:USPSPriority!97070!US!-1


----------



## balleo

Hi everyone! Purchasing a bag for the first time through ebay, would like some help to see if its authentic, tia!
Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Metallic Edge Small City (Black; GOld)
Item Number: 323302945640
Seller ID: pet4me58
Link : https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/323302945640?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## jens_elizabeth

Hi can someone please help me i.d this Balenciaga?? This is my first time posting. Please help me. 
Balenciaga mini city 
Gold hardware 
I think this is from F 2017


----------



## ksuromax

kristinayoung said:


> Hos can you tell? I Think it looks alot like mine


we don't disclose details in public, but i am sure about this one
P.S. it seems that link you provided is not working properly, it opens 2 different bags, which one are you looking at?


----------



## ksuromax

SylwiaL said:


> Missing photos


Authentic, in my opinion


----------



## jens_elizabeth

Forgot to mention mine came with box and dust bag  and cards!


----------



## peacebabe

Non authentic just by looking at it.

A well packaged counterfeit indeed. Hope you can get your refund



jens_elizabeth said:


> Hi can someone please help me i.d this Balenciaga?? This is my first time posting. Please help me.
> Balenciaga mini city
> Gold hardware
> I think this is from F 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4103319
> View attachment 4103320
> View attachment 4103321
> View attachment 4103322
> View attachment 4103323
> View attachment 4103324
> View attachment 4103325
> View attachment 4103326
> View attachment 4103327
> View attachment 4103328
> View attachment 4103330
> View attachment 4103331
> View attachment 4103332


----------



## peacebabe

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

Make sure all photos are SHARP, CLEAR, FORWARD FACING, before reposting





viaminorviator said:


> I'm in LOVE with the color of this bag but know nothing about the brand. Any assistance authenticating would be great!
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA Violet Prune Classic Gold City Bag
> Seller ID: nymilan
> Item Number: 232754632586
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-BALENC...:WSEAAOSwGwlaS8Xb:sc:USPSPriority!97070!US!-1


----------



## jens_elizabeth

peacebabe said:


> Non authentic just by looking at it.
> 
> A well packaged counterfeit indeed. Hope you can get your refund


Omg!!! You sure?? It even smells like leather and new !


----------



## peacebabe

Yes babe, as i mentioned, just 1 look can tell it's fake. 

Go touch & smell the real Balenciaga from the shops, you will know what a real Balenciaga should smell like 



jens_elizabeth said:


> Omg!!! You sure?? It even smells like leather and new !


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

peacebabe said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/
> 
> Make sure all photos are SHARP, CLEAR, FORWARD FACING, before reposting



Hey! Sorry, super newbie and I read the sticky, but are you looking for specific photos in particular?


----------



## peacebabe

I even provide the link to you in my previous reply. Please check 



viaminorviator said:


> Hey! Sorry, super newbie and I read the sticky, but are you looking for specific photos in particular?


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

peacebabe said:


> I even provide the link to you in my previous reply. Please check



Oh duh, SORRY! I'll ask the seller for the additional photos.


----------



## kissymiumiu

Hi everyone! I found this bag on one of my thrift adventures and passed it up today because I have a feeling it is not real, but I would love confirmation. otherwise I am going back tomorrow aha. Apologies for cruddy nail job and not many pics, they were closing and I had to hurry~

Item Name: Possibly A Classique City Bag
Photos:


----------



## peacebabe

You can save your trip. It's non authentic



kissymiumiu said:


> Hi everyone! I found this bag on one of my thrift adventures and passed it up today because I have a feeling it is not real, but I would love confirmation. otherwise I am going back tomorrow aha. Apologies for cruddy nail job and not many pics, they were closing and I had to hurry~
> 
> Item Name: Possibly A Classique City Bag
> Photos:


----------



## kissymiumiu

peacebabe said:


> You can save your trip. It's non authentic


yess thank you for the quick response!! I'm actually glad tbh I won't lose sleep tonight haha. thank you thank you


----------



## jens_elizabeth

peacebabe said:


> Non authentic just by looking at it.
> 
> A well packaged counterfeit indeed. Hope you can get your refund


I just opened a PayPal claim and get my money back. Thank U xx


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Dreamsnite

Hi, can someone help authenticate this bag? Thanks so much!

Item: Balenciaga giant city
ID: NA
Seller: ertce
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/balencia...profile&ref_referrer=/ertce/&ref_sId=15784089


----------



## SandraFR

Hey everyone,
Could someone please help me authenticate this bag please ? I bought it on Vestiaire Collective as a Balenciaga City anthracite with giant rose gold hardware. Also, do you know what year it's from ? 
Thanks a lot


----------



## balleo

Would this be authentic? Planning to purchase it


balleo said:


> Hi everyone! Purchasing a bag for the first time through eBay, would like some help to see if its authentic, tia!
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Metallic Edge Small City (Black; GOld)
> Item Number: 323302945640
> Seller ID: pet4me58
> Link : https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/323302945640?ul_noapp=true


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

Previous seller never got back to me when I requested additional photos, so I am going to assume it was a dud!

Could one of you please authenticate this guy? 
Item Name: Balenciaga Classic City
Photos:


----------



## muchstuff

viaminorviator said:


> Previous seller never got back to me when I requested additional photos, so I am going to assume it was a dud!
> 
> Could one of you please authenticate this guy?
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic City
> Photos:
> 
> View attachment 4104269
> View attachment 4104271
> 
> 
> View attachment 4104261
> View attachment 4104262
> View attachment 4104263
> View attachment 4104265
> View attachment 4104267
> View attachment 4104268


Looks good IMO.


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

muchstuff said:


> Looks good IMO.


 
Awesome, thank you! I purchased it as well as a WORK that I bought on Fashionphile. Once I get that one I’ll have it authenticated here just in case!


----------



## muchstuff

viaminorviator said:


> Awesome, thank you! I purchased it as well as a WORK that I bought on Fashionphile. Once I get that one I’ll have it authenticated here just in case!


My pleasure!


----------



## peacebabe

Looks good. No red flag. From 2011



SandraFR said:


> Hey everyone,
> Could someone please help me authenticate this bag please ? I bought it on Vestiaire Collective as a Balenciaga City anthracite with giant rose gold hardware. Also, do you know what year it's from ?
> Thanks a lot
> View attachment 4103486
> View attachment 4103486
> View attachment 4103488
> View attachment 4103490
> View attachment 4103494
> View attachment 4103496
> View attachment 4103500
> View attachment 4103503
> View attachment 4103504
> View attachment 4103507
> View attachment 4103486
> View attachment 4103488


----------



## Katharinavit22

Hi all,
Can someone help me to authenticate this bag?

Item name: Balenciaga work in suede
Item number: n/a
Seller ID: Tina
Link: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...buttons&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios

It‘s a German ebay site. I am not sure if the serial number of the bag is authentic. Also the bag does not have the wording ‚made in Italy‘. 

Please adivse!
Thanks in advance for your help!

Kind regards,
Katharina


----------



## ksuromax

Katharinavit22 said:


> Hi all,
> Can someone help me to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga work in suede
> Item number: n/a
> Seller ID: Tina
> Link: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...buttons&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios
> 
> It‘s a German ebay site. I am not sure if the serial number of the bag is authentic. Also the bag does not have the wording ‚made in Italy‘.
> 
> Please adivse!
> Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Katharina


Hello 
Pictures are too small 
we need big, sharp photos to help you 
the MADE IN ITALY is possibly hiding lower, need to pull the black cloth to see it.
In my signature you can click on the link and see the sample pictures that you need to request from the Seller 

Good luck!


----------



## H’sKisses

Hi All! Hoping to get these cross bodies authenticated! TIA!

#1

Item name: AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA Giant Motocross Folk Messenger Bag

Item number: 163057245674

Seller ID: richardbeverly 

Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-BA...245674?hash=item25f6f81dea:g:~CkAAOSwtNFbAgES

#2

Item name: BALENCIAGA Classic neo folk shoulder bag leather gray Brown

Item number: 273304095451

Seller: reclo_as

Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-C...095451?hash=item3fa2318adb:g:omwAAOSw--Fa~SrD


----------



## peacebabe

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

Please see exact photo needed for authentication. Make sure all photos are sharp, close-up & clear before posting



Katharinavit22 said:


> Hi all,
> Can someone help me to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga work in suede
> Item number: n/a
> Seller ID: Tina
> Link: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...buttons&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios
> 
> It‘s a German ebay site. I am not sure if the serial number of the bag is authentic. Also the bag does not have the wording ‚made in Italy‘.
> 
> Please adivse!
> Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Katharina


----------



## peacebabe

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

Please see exact photo needed for authentication. Make sure all photos are sharp, close-up & clear before posting





Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hi All! Hoping to get these cross bodies authenticated! TIA!
> 
> #1
> 
> Item name: AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA Giant Motocross Folk Messenger Bag
> 
> Item number: 163057245674
> 
> Seller ID: richardbeverly
> 
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-BA...245674?hash=item25f6f81dea:g:~CkAAOSwtNFbAgES
> 
> #2
> 
> Item name: BALENCIAGA Classic neo folk shoulder bag leather gray Brown
> 
> Item number: 273304095451
> 
> Seller: reclo_as
> 
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-C...095451?hash=item3fa2318adb:g:omwAAOSw--Fa~SrD


----------



## cecvj

Hello everyone !
Do you think there's something weird with this tag ? Is the bag authentic ?
Thank you very much !


----------



## peacebabe

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

Please see exact photo needed for authentication. Make sure all photos are sharp, close-up & clear before posting





cecvj said:


> Hello everyone !
> Do you think there's something weird with this tag ? Is the bag authentic ?
> Thank you very much !
> View attachment 4105991
> View attachment 4105992


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## cecvj

Oh sorry, here You are. 
Don’t pay attention to the bag condition, it’s very old (8 years i would say). 
I’m looking for a place where they can wash it.
	

		
			
		

		
	











Thank you !


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine to me. Though the tag is really "faded", the zipper & rivet looks fine



cecvj said:


> Oh sorry, here You are.
> Don’t pay attention to the bag condition, it’s very old (8 years i would say).
> I’m looking for a place where they can wash it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4106023
> View attachment 4106024
> View attachment 4106025
> View attachment 4106026
> View attachment 4106027
> View attachment 4106028
> View attachment 4106029
> View attachment 4106030
> View attachment 4106031
> 
> Thank you !


----------



## balleo

Hi Can i check if this bag is authentic?
Item : Balenciaga City S black mini G12
Seller : dielisi
Item number : 263752459928

 Link : 
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Balenci...459928?hash=item3d68df2698:g:5xYAAOSwcOVa~JB-


----------



## cecvj

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine to me. Though the tag is really "faded", the zipper & rivet looks fine



Thank you !!


----------



## muchstuff

cecvj said:


> Thank you !!



Your bag is pre-F/W 2008.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Please authenticate this? Also if you happen to know the year or color name I'd appreciate it. This was bought off of the real real.


----------



## muchstuff

OhHelloDoll said:


> Please authenticate this? Also if you happen to know the year or color name I'd appreciate it. This was bought off of the real real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4106351
> View attachment 4106352
> View attachment 4106353
> View attachment 4106354
> View attachment 4106355
> View attachment 4106356
> View attachment 4106357
> View attachment 4106358


Looks good IMO. I'm guessing S/S 2007 aquamarine, anyone else have a suggestion?


----------



## OhHelloDoll

muchstuff said:


> Looks good IMO. I'm guessing S/S 2007 aquamarine, anyone else have a suggestion?


Thank you so much for looking at these for me!  It's my first Bal, so I wanted to be extra sure.


----------



## muchstuff

OhHelloDoll said:


> Thank you so much for looking at these for me!  It's my first Bal, so I wanted to be extra sure.


My pleasure!


----------



## carebear929

Hi Everyone,

Can someone please help authenticate this Town I just received from AFF? Also, would appreciate help in confirming the color. Is it Anthracite? Thanks so much!

Item: Balenciaga Town
ID: NA
Seller: AFF
Link: https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/products/bg-p0327-14-balenciaga-dark-gray-giant-12-rose-gold-town




View attachment 4106798


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

I am NOT an authenticator but I own the Anthracite Work Giant 21 RGH and it does indeed look like Anthracite.



carebear929 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can someone please help authenticate this Town I just received from AFF? Also, would appreciate help in confirming the color. Is it Anthracite? Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Balenciaga Town
> ID: NA
> Seller: AFF
> Link: https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/products/bg-p0327-14-balenciaga-dark-gray-giant-12-rose-gold-town
> 
> View attachment 4106795
> View attachment 4106796
> View attachment 4106797
> View attachment 4106798
> View attachment 4106799
> View attachment 4106800
> View attachment 4106801
> View attachment 4106802
> View attachment 4106803
> View attachment 4106804


----------



## carebear929

viaminorviator said:


> I am NOT an authenticator but I own the Anthracite Work Giant 21 RGH and it does indeed look like Anthracite.


Thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



balleo said:


> Hi Can i check if this bag is authentic?
> Item : Balenciaga City S black mini G12
> Seller : dielisi
> Item number : 263752459928
> 
> Link :
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Balenci...459928?hash=item3d68df2698:g:5xYAAOSwcOVa~JB-


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



carebear929 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can someone please help authenticate this Town I just received from AFF? Also, would appreciate help in confirming the color. Is it Anthracite? Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Balenciaga Town
> ID: NA
> Seller: AFF
> Link: https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/products/bg-p0327-14-balenciaga-dark-gray-giant-12-rose-gold-town
> 
> View attachment 4106795
> View attachment 4106796
> View attachment 4106797
> View attachment 4106798
> View attachment 4106799
> View attachment 4106800
> View attachment 4106801
> View attachment 4106802
> View attachment 4106803
> View attachment 4106804


----------



## carebear929

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag


Thanks!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Sassy_dietitian712

Looking to expand into this brand of handbags. I’m concerned regarding the inside tag - no “made in Italy” - is this a fake? I have requested more photos and information also.

Item Name: Balenciaga Twiggy Handbag
Item Number: (none) 
Seller ID: (Poshmark) zklontz
Link:https://bnc.lt/focc/lcb4cUDHWN

Appreciate any help or guidance.


----------



## muchstuff

Sassy_dietitian712 said:


> Looking to expand into this brand of handbags. I’m concerned regarding the inside tag - no “made in Italy” - is this a fake? I have requested more photos and information also.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Twiggy Handbag
> Item Number: (none)
> Seller ID: (Poshmark) zklontz
> Link:https://bnc.lt/focc/lcb4cUDHWN
> 
> Appreciate any help or guidance.



Very fake indeed.


----------



## Sassy_dietitian712

muchstuff said:


> Very fake indeed.



Thank you for getting back to me so quickly!


----------



## howard5

wow amazing information your always.thankx again for sharing with us.


----------



## Sassy_dietitian712

Item Name: balenciaga mini classic black motorcycle bag
Item Number: (none)
Seller ID: (Poshmark) allydemass
Links: (two attached as I requested more photos)- https://bnc.lt/focc/dTnPZ8FqXN
https://bnc.lt/focc/1O9LMEIqXN
Who she bought from had these additional photos: https://bnc.lt/focc/Tmh0CxOqXN

Thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

Sassy_dietitian712 said:


> Thank you for getting back to me so quickly!



My pleasure, sorry the news wasn’t better.


----------



## muchstuff

Sassy_dietitian712 said:


> Item Name: balenciaga mini classic black motorcycle bag
> Item Number: (none)
> Seller ID: (Poshmark) allydemass
> Links: (two attached as I requested more photos)- https://bnc.lt/focc/dTnPZ8FqXN
> https://bnc.lt/focc/1O9LMEIqXN
> Who she bought from had these additional photos: https://bnc.lt/focc/Tmh0CxOqXN
> 
> Thank you.



Looks fine to me , F/W 2005 First.


----------



## Sassy_dietitian712

muchstuff said:


> Looks fine to me , F/W 2005 First.



Thank you ❤️


----------



## muchstuff

Sassy_dietitian712 said:


> Thank you [emoji173]️



My pleasure!


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

Hey there! Just received this, and need some help authenticating it. It is a Violet Prune Balenciaga City. It feels really flimsy, but I have never owned one before, so I am not sure if that is normal.


----------



## ksuromax

viaminorviator said:


> Hey there! Just received this, and need some help authenticating it. It is a Violet Prune Balenciaga City. It feels really flimsy, but I have never owned one before, so I am not sure if that is normal.
> 
> View attachment 4108991
> View attachment 4108992
> View attachment 4108993
> View attachment 4108994


Authentic


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

ksuromax said:


> Authentic


Thanks so much ksuromax!


----------



## ksuromax

viaminorviator said:


> Thanks so much ksuromax!


My pleasure


----------



## Sassy_dietitian712

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure!



Another posher bought.
One more. Then I give up for a while. (Or maybe I should save for new)

Thanks for all of your help. 

Item name: Balenciaga motorcross classic first bag
Seller: selenityaria 
Link: https://bnc.lt/focc/Qm433iO4XN


----------



## Sassy_dietitian712

Seller name: hirakoba0307
Item name:  Authentic Balenciaga The First Shoulder Hand Bag Satchel Leather Gray Strap
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273301039314
Item number: 273301039314


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

Sassy_dietitian712 said:


> Another posher bought.
> One more. Then I give up for a while. (Or maybe I should save for new)
> 
> Thanks for all of your help.
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga motorcross classic first bag
> Seller: selenityaria
> Link: https://bnc.lt/focc/Qm433iO4XN



I can't speak to the authenticity of that Poshmark bag, but are you specifically looking for a dark Motocross First? I found one on eBay that I believe has been authenticated before. I do know that the seller is reputable. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...487318?hash=item590dda1c96:g:2lYAAOSwq4lbGVsJ


----------



## Sassy_dietitian712

viaminorviator said:


> I can't speak to the authenticity of that Poshmark bag, but are you specifically looking for a dark Motocross First? I found one on eBay that I believe has been authenticated before. I do know that the seller is reputable. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...487318?hash=item590dda1c96:g:2lYAAOSwq4lbGVsJ


I love the new authenticity feature on eBay. I have messaged that seller regarding a shoulder strap- listing doesn’t say not included but I didn’t see one in the photos. Thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

Sassy_dietitian712 said:


> Another posher bought.
> One more. Then I give up for a while. (Or maybe I should save for new)
> 
> Thanks for all of your help.
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga motorcross classic first bag
> Seller: selenityaria
> Link: https://bnc.lt/focc/Qm433iO4XN



Authentic IMO.


----------



## muchstuff

Sassy_dietitian712 said:


> Seller name: hirakoba0307
> Item name:  Authentic Balenciaga The First Shoulder Hand Bag Satchel Leather Gray Strap
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273301039314
> Item number: 273301039314



Authentic IMO.


----------



## H’sKisses

viaminorviator said:


> Hey there! Just received this, and need some help authenticating it. It is a Violet Prune Balenciaga City. It feels really flimsy, but I have never owned one before, so I am not sure if that is normal.
> 
> View attachment 4108991
> View attachment 4108992
> View attachment 4108993
> View attachment 4108994



Beautiful color!!!


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

Hello again! My Twiggy arrived today and while it came from Yoogi's closet, I just wanted to be certain everything was OK before I remove tags.


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Beautiful color!!!



Thank you! Sadly, I am returning it  The lamb feels so unsubstantial!


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

Last one for today, promise! This is a WORK I received today as well. RGH Giant 21 in Anthracite.


----------



## muchstuff

viaminorviator said:


> Hello again! My Twiggy arrived today and while it came from Yoogi's closet, I just wanted to be certain everything was OK before I remove tags.
> 
> View attachment 4109351
> View attachment 4109352
> View attachment 4109353
> View attachment 4109361
> View attachment 4109365
> View attachment 4109376
> View attachment 4109378



Looks good IMO.


----------



## muchstuff

viaminorviator said:


> Last one for today, promise! This is a WORK I received today as well. RGH Giant 21 in Anthracite.
> View attachment 4109387
> View attachment 4109388
> View attachment 4109390
> View attachment 4109391
> View attachment 4109392
> View attachment 4109393
> View attachment 4109394


Authentic IMO, it's from 2011 and agneau (lamb).


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

muchstuff said:


> Authentic IMO, it's from 2011 and agneau (lamb).


Thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

"Authenticity feature" ??? There are still tonnes of fake listed on ebay. 

I still think u get the best efficiency here ! 



Sassy_dietitian712 said:


> I love the new authenticity feature on eBay. I have messaged that seller regarding a shoulder strap- listing doesn’t say not included but I didn’t see one in the photos. Thank you.


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

peacebabe said:


> "Authenticity feature" ??? There are still tonnes of fake listed on ebay.
> 
> I still think u get the best efficiency here !



I believe she means this new “seal” they have on some listings now. I got mine at Yoogi’s and still had them authenticated here


----------



## peacebabe

What do you mean by "unsubstantial" ?? 

The motor range bags are not meant to be structured, and meant to be slouchy. And many who bought those brand new ones can't wait for it to be broken in, so it will slouch. 

But if you are comparing the leather against the Work & Twiggy you posted, which both are pre 2012, the leather are treated differently. So if you do prefer the leather on your Work or Twiggy, go for pre 2012 bags if talking about Agneau leather. Calf, goat leather is a different ball game though. 



viaminorviator said:


> Thank you! Sadly, I am returning it  The lamb feels so unsubstantial!


----------



## peacebabe

Ah i see ...... i think it's a paid service which the seller need to pay for. Didn't notice it. Will only get it if the seller opt for it. I wonder how much 



viaminorviator said:


> View attachment 4109456
> 
> 
> I believe she means this new “seal” they have on some listings now. I got mine at Yoogi’s and still had them authenticated here


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

peacebabe said:


> What do you mean by "unsubstantial" ??
> 
> The motor range bags are not meant to be structured, and meant to be slouchy. And many who bought those brand new ones can't wait for it to be broken in, so it will slouch.
> 
> But if you are comparing the leather against the Work & Twiggy you posted, which both are pre 2012, the leather are treated differently. So if you do prefer the leather on your Work or Twiggy, go for pre 2012 bags if talking about Agneau leather. Calf, goat leather is a different ball game though.



I guess it just kind of felt thin and light? It absolutely is just the new leather, the violet prune is a 2016 I believe? I do love the Twiggy and Work leathers so much better! The bags don’t feel as fragile if that makes sense?


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

peacebabe said:


> Ah i see ...... i think it's a paid service which the seller need to pay for. Didn't notice it. Will only get it if the seller opt for it. I wonder how much



I looked it up...holy crap they take 20% of the listing price...


----------



## muchstuff

viaminorviator said:


> View attachment 4109461
> 
> 
> I looked it up...holy crap they take 20% of the listing price...



Ouch...


----------



## peacebabe

Thank God ! I don't need this !!!



viaminorviator said:


> View attachment 4109461
> 
> 
> I looked it up...holy crap they take 20% of the listing price...


----------



## Sassy_dietitian712

viaminorviator said:


> View attachment 4109456
> 
> 
> I believe she means this new “seal” they have on some listings now. I got mine at Yoogi’s and still had them authenticated here



That’s what I meant, yeah.


----------



## Texaspurselove

Item Name: City
Item Number: 142833576413
Seller ID: dejtyler
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...576413?hash=item21418b69dd:g:BMgAAOSwqDhbAh0M


----------



## muchstuff

Texaspurselove said:


> Item Name: City
> Item Number: 142833576413
> Seller ID: dejtyler
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...576413?hash=item21418b69dd:g:BMgAAOSwqDhbAh0M


Authentic IMO.


----------



## Kamrie Moulton

Item name: City
Seller: g_fred
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-5b1175a9aa87707c26da1627 

Thank you so much for your time and help! Love this website


----------



## muchstuff

Kamrie Moulton said:


> Item name: City
> Seller: g_fred
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-5b1175a9aa87707c26da1627
> 
> Thank you so much for your time and help! Love this website


Authentic IMO.


----------



## Ice G

Hello! Please help me check this item. 
Item Name: Balenciaga Motocross Classic Hip Bag - Black
Item Number: 132674986504
Seller ID: zacharysauctionhouse
Link:https://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Motocross-Classic-Hip-Bag-Black-/132674986504?txnId=1483997092003

Thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

Non of the photos are good for authentication. See link below

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/



Ice G said:


> Hello! Please help me check this item.
> Item Name: Balenciaga Motocross Classic Hip Bag - Black
> Item Number: 132674986504
> Seller ID: zacharysauctionhouse
> Link:https://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Motocross-Classic-Hip-Bag-Black-/132674986504?txnId=1483997092003
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## Ice G

peacebabe said:


> Non of the photos are good for authentication. See link below
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


Sorry, will these suffice? 

Thank you again!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, did you check the link? If you do, you should see that there are still missing photos.

Also, kindly retake the tag photos, making sure all numbers & letters are clearly visible



Ice G said:


> Sorry, will these suffice?
> 
> Thank you again!


----------



## Gengen08

Hi members and authenticators. Would you please helpme authenticate this Balenciaga bag for me before buuing it from a friend. Many thanks in advance. Appreciate your time.


----------



## Kristina Hansen

Could somebody tell me if This bag is authentic??
Apriciate your time!








 Could somebody tell me if This bag is authentic??


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

Gengen08 said:


> Hi members and authenticators. Would you please helpme authenticate this Balenciaga bag for me before buuing it from a friend. Many thanks in advance. Appreciate your time.


it's a fake, please, avoid


----------



## ksuromax

Kristina Hansen said:


> Could somebody tell me if This bag is authentic??
> Apriciate your time!
> 
> View attachment 4111676
> View attachment 4111682
> View attachment 4111683
> View attachment 4111680
> View attachment 4111676
> View attachment 4111679
> 
> Could somebody tell me if This bag is authentic??


your pictures are not good for authentication 
i don't like what i see from these ones, but check the link and post the needed shots  to get firm advice
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## muchstuff

Gengen08 said:


> Hi members and authenticators. Would you please helpme authenticate this Balenciaga bag for me before buuing it from a friend. Many thanks in advance. Appreciate your time.


delete


----------



## Gengen08

ksuromax said:


> it's a fake, please, avoid


Thank you so much ksuromax for your time. Appreciate it.


----------



## mssdrider

Hi ladies, 
Would you mind checking one this one for me?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dolali

Dear authenticators, @muchstuff suggested I post some pics here of my bag because she wanted additional eyes on it. (I was posting somewhere else about the strong cigarette smell the bag has). Anyhow,  bag sold to me as 2012 Mangue Day. I can post additional pictures tomorrow if they are needed. Thank you so, so much! (I am now on pins and needles!)


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



mssdrider said:


> Hi ladies,
> Would you mind checking one this one for me?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## mssdrider

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag


Thank you so much!!


----------



## MLegazpi

Hi everyone! Can someone please help authenticate this balenciaga town for me? thank you!!


----------



## ksuromax

MARICAE V LEGAZPI said:


> Hi everyone! Can someone please help authenticate this balenciaga town for me? thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 4112482
> View attachment 4112483
> View attachment 4112484
> View attachment 4112485
> View attachment 4112486
> View attachment 4112487
> View attachment 4112488
> View attachment 4112489
> View attachment 4112490
> View attachment 4112491


Hi! these pictures are not good enough to see. We need sharp, good resolution, close-up shots 
in my signature you can see a link to the samples, please, check and re-post with needed photos


----------



## kristinayoung

Is this bag authentic? The rivets look unsual for a bag from S/S 2017? 
https://www.trendsales.dk/listings/balenciaga-ramponeret-city/56325168?forum=140&road=my_items


----------



## muchstuff

kristinayoung said:


> Is this bag authentic? The rivets look unsual for a bag from S/S 2017?
> https://www.trendsales.dk/listings/balenciaga-ramponeret-city/56325168?forum=140&road=my_items


The link pulls up a very well-used 2004 City, not a S/S 2017?


----------



## Cleopie71

Hello there, ladies. I hope to have this authenticated which I plan to buy when I go for vacation in a few days. Hope the provided pics from the seller will be enough.


----------



## muchstuff

Cleopie71 said:


> Hello there, ladies. I hope to have this authenticated which I plan to buy when I go for vacation in a few days. Hope the provided pics from the seller will be enough.
> View attachment 4113011
> View attachment 4113012
> View attachment 4113013
> View attachment 4113014
> View attachment 4113015
> View attachment 4113016
> View attachment 4113017


What I see looks good but you're missing a pic of the rivet and a better pic of the tag front would be ideal.


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Dear authenticators, @muchstuff suggested I post some pics here of my bag because she wanted additional eyes on it. (I was posting somewhere else about the strong cigarette smell the bag has). Anyhow,  bag sold to me as 2012 Mangue Day. I can post additional pictures tomorrow if they are needed. Thank you so, so much! (I am now on pins and needles!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4112354
> View attachment 4112356
> View attachment 4112357
> View attachment 4112358
> View attachment 4112359
> View attachment 4112364


The new pics you PM'd made all the difference, we all agree that you're good to go!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## kristinayoung

muchstuff said:


> The link pulls up a very well-used 2004 City, not a S/S 2017?


But the letter on the tag is B - isn't that S/S 2017? According to this link it is: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga/guide


----------



## ksuromax

kristinayoung said:


> But the letter on the tag is B - isn't that S/S 2017? According to this link it is: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga/guide


that's the first round of use the letter B, back in 2004, and when the alphabet finished they went on a new cycle  
e.g., Z is for 2005 and 2018


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> The new pics you PM'd made all the difference, we all agree that you're good to go!



Thank you muchstuff, ksuromax, and peace!  You help so much  on this forum!!! 

YOU ARE THE BEST


----------



## kristinayoung

ksuromax said:


> that's the first round of use the letter B, back in 2004, and when the alphabet finished they went on a new cycle
> e.g., Z is for 2005 and 2018



Oh okay! Thank you, so it is authentic?


----------



## muchstuff

kristinayoung said:


> Oh okay! Thank you, so it is authentic?



Missing pics of the tag back, the bale, the back of the zipper head. What I see looks authentic. The rivet is correct for the year of production.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Missing pics of the tag back, the bale, the back of the zipper head. What I see looks authentic. The rivet is correct for the year of production.


+1


----------



## Cleopie71

muchstuff said:


> What I see looks good but you're missing a pic of the rivet and a better pic of the tag front would be ideal.


Thanks, will try to ask for the rivet and clear tag.

I would to request another authentication for the bag i bought recently.


----------



## muchstuff

Cleopie71 said:


> Thanks, will try to ask for the rivet and clear tag.
> 
> I would to request another authentication for the bag i bought recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4114179
> View attachment 4114180
> View attachment 4114181
> View attachment 4114182
> View attachment 4114183


Looks good although it would be nice to see the entire back of the interior tag with the "made in italy" on it. This was the first year (2010) for rose gold hardware which is why there's no "Lampo" logo on the back of the zipper head (I'm guessing that Lampo didn't make rose gold so they went with someone else for that first year, but it's only a theory). By 2011 the Lampo logo was back on the zipper heads. I think this Part Time is S/S 2010 cyclade.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Hi and thank you so much for looking at this one. 

Balenciaga Classic Metallic Edge Mini City 
#273310018873
Seller:  
punchyliquids2013
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273310018873


----------



## muchstuff

EpiFanatic said:


> Hi and thank you so much for looking at this one.
> 
> Balenciaga Classic Metallic Edge Mini City
> #273310018873
> Seller:
> punchyliquids2013
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273310018873


Please see the red link below for pics needed (a lot of these photos look like they could be stock photos rather than pics of the actual bag...)


----------



## majesticlights

Hello. I recently bought a few Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini Citys from Amuze, in which 2 of them were flat out fakes. Apparently Amuze is known for selling both real & fake designer goods. My advice, just stay far away...

However, this specific bag the Metallic Edge Mini City in the color “bordeaux” with Gold Hardware felt and looks completely different than the others I bought. Is is authentic or another fake being sold as real?

Really appreciate the help!


----------



## muchstuff

majesticlights said:


> View attachment 4114519
> View attachment 4114520
> View attachment 4114518
> View attachment 4114518
> View attachment 4114517
> View attachment 4114516
> View attachment 4114515
> View attachment 4114513
> View attachment 4114514
> View attachment 4114512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. I recently bought a few Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini Citys from Amuze, in which 2 of them were flat out fakes. Apparently Amuze is known for selling both real & fake designer goods. My advice, just stay far away...
> 
> However, this specific bag the Metallic Edge Mini City in the color “bordeaux” with Gold Hardware felt and looks completely different than the others I bought. Is is authentic or another fake being sold as real?
> 
> Really appreciate the help!


Welcome to tPF! Please see the link in red below for pics needed, you're missing a few.  Plus all pics need to be flat (no bent tags), forward facing and very clear.


----------



## majesticlights

muchstuff said:


> Welcome to tPF! Please see the link in red below for pics needed, you're missing a few.  Plus all pics need to be flat (no bent tags), forward facing and very clear.



Thanks, apologize for the missing photos. Please let me know if I need any additional ones!


----------



## oneclickshoppe

Hi there! 
Can you help authenticate this? The metal plate is missing according to seller. Thank you in advance! =)

Item Name: BALENCIAGA CLASSIC CITY 2WAY
Item Number: 283026299495
Seller ID:  mo.ph2015
Link: https://www.ebay.ph/itm/BALENCIAGA-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## oneclickshoppe

Hi there! 
Can you help authenticate this as well? Thank you in advance! =)
The item has already ended a couple of hours ago, but I think it will be relisted soon. 

Item Name: BALENCIAGA City Silver Hardware Satchel Handbag / Shoulder Bag
Item Number: 273323302385
Seller ID:  [URL='http://www.ebay.ph/usr/krishah88?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2754']krishah88[/URL]
Link: https://www.ebay.ph/itm/BALENCIAGA-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

oneclickshoppe said:


> Hi there!
> Can you help authenticate this? The metal plate is missing according to seller. Thank you in advance! =)
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA CLASSIC CITY 2WAY
> Item Number: 283026299495
> Seller ID:  mo.ph2015
> Link: https://www.ebay.ph/itm/BALENCIAGA-CLASSIC-CITY-2WAY/283026299495?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


Missing pics of the back of the tag and the rivet.


----------



## muchstuff

oneclickshoppe said:


> Hi there!
> Can you help authenticate this as well? Thank you in advance! =)
> The item has already ended a couple of hours ago, but I think it will be relisted soon.
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA City Silver Hardware Satchel Handbag / Shoulder Bag
> Item Number: 273323302385
> Seller ID:  krishah88
> Link: https://www.ebay.ph/itm/BALENCIAGA-City-Silver-Hardware-Satchel-Handbag-Shoulder-Bag/273323302385?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


This one's fake.


----------



## muchstuff

majesticlights said:


> Thanks, apologize for the missing photos. Please let me know if I need any additional ones!
> View attachment 4114572
> 
> View attachment 4114573
> 
> View attachment 4114574
> 
> View attachment 4114575
> 
> View attachment 4114576
> 
> View attachment 4114577
> 
> View attachment 4114579


I'll leave this one to @ksuromax but I know she'll want a flat close up pic of the front and back of the interior tag, no bend in the tag, no angle shots.


----------



## movendaso

Please help authenticate this Balenciaga.


----------



## oneclickshoppe

muchstuff said:


> Missing pics of the back of the tag and the rivet.



Sharing the rivet and back of the tag pics for your reference. Thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

oneclickshoppe said:


> Sharing the rivet and back of the tag pics for your reference. Thank you.



Looks authentic IMO.


----------



## peacebabe

If there is no tag, it's probably a Balenciaga-look-alike



movendaso said:


> Please help authenticate this Balenciaga.


----------



## oneclickshoppe

muchstuff said:


> Looks authentic IMO.


Thanks a lot! This is helpful!


----------



## muchstuff

oneclickshoppe said:


> Thanks a lot! This is helpful!



My pleasure!


----------



## ksuromax

majesticlights said:


> Thanks, apologize for the missing photos. Please let me know if I need any additional ones!
> View attachment 4114572
> 
> View attachment 4114573
> 
> View attachment 4114574
> 
> View attachment 4114575
> 
> View attachment 4114576
> 
> View attachment 4114577
> 
> View attachment 4114579


Tag back and front, straight facing and not bent, please 
and also zipper head sharp snap


----------



## majesticlights

ksuromax said:


> Tag back and front, straight facing and not bent, please
> and also zipper head sharp snap



Let me know if these work, thanks for correcting.


----------



## Rodrigoctno

hey guys I'm new here and would like to know if there are any red flags in this bag. this are the only pics I have in the moment... as soon as I have more pics I'll post them here, but any signs of a fake so far? as far as I know it's a 2004 model! thank you!!


----------



## muchstuff

Rodrigoctno said:


> hey guys I'm new here and would like to know if there are any red flags in this bag. this are the only pics I have in the moment... as soon as I have more pics I'll post them here, but any signs of a fake so far? as far as I know it's a 2004 model! thank you!!


Hi and welcome! This bag is not authentic, sorry!


----------



## Rodrigoctno

muchstuff said:


> Hi and welcome! This bag is not authentic, sorry!


thanks! what were the red flags?


----------



## muchstuff

Rodrigoctno said:


> thanks! what were the red flags?


We don't go into specifics on the public forum as we don't want to help the bad guys, but if you compare an authentic C tag to the one on this bag you should be able to see the difference.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Rodrigoctno

muchstuff said:


> We don't go into specifics on the public forum as we don't want to help the bad guys, but if you compare an authentic C tag to the one on this bag you should be able to see the difference.


sure! Now that you pointed that I can see it from another perspective! Gonna cancel asap!! thank you so much )


----------



## muchstuff

Rodrigoctno said:


> sure! Now that you pointed that I can see it from another perspective! Gonna cancel asap!! thank you so much )


My pleasure, good luck with your hunt! (Keep in mind that the silver tag will have different attributes depending on what year the bag was produced).


----------



## ksuromax

majesticlights said:


> Let me know if these work, thanks for correcting.
> View attachment 4115381
> 
> View attachment 4115382
> 
> View attachment 4115383


not authentic, in my opinion


----------



## Cleopie71

muchstuff said:


> Looks good although it would be nice to see the entire back of the interior tag with the "made in italy" on it. This was the first year (2010) for rose gold hardware which is why there's no "Lampo" logo on the back of the zipper head (I'm guessing that Lampo didn't make rose gold so they went with someone else for that first year, but it's only a theory). By 2011 the Lampo logo was back on the zipper heads. I think this Part Time is S/S 2010 cyclade.


Thank you for the info! I was worried not seeing the lampo logo but she just looked like such a good preloved bal to pass up (at a very good price too). Will enjoy seeing her soon


----------



## muchstuff

Cleopie71 said:


> Thank you for the info! I was worried not seeing the lampo logo but she just looked like such a good preloved bal to pass up (at a very good price too). Will enjoy seeing her soon



My pleasure!


----------



## MLegazpi

ksuromax said:


> Hi! these pictures are not good enough to see. We need sharp, good resolution, close-up shots
> in my signature you can see a link to the samples, please, check and re-post with needed photos



Hi again! I took sharp close ups pics, I hope these help..


----------



## ksuromax

MARICAE V LEGAZPI said:


> Hi again! I took sharp close ups pics, I hope these help..
> View attachment 4116160
> View attachment 4116161
> View attachment 4116162
> View attachment 4116163
> View attachment 4116177
> View attachment 4116178
> View attachment 4116185
> View attachment 4116188
> View attachment 4116189
> View attachment 4116198


looks good to me


----------



## MLegazpi

ksuromax said:


> looks good to me


thank you!! much appreciated!!


----------



## ksuromax

MARICAE V LEGAZPI said:


> thank you!! much appreciated!!


my pleasure


----------



## oneclickshoppe

Hi! Seeking for your help again to authenticate this  

Item name:*BALENCIAGA City Silver Hardware Satchel Handbag / Shoulder Bag*
Item Number: 312175070065
Seller ID: krishah88
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ph/ulk/itm/312175070065


----------



## ksuromax

oneclickshoppe said:


> Hi! Seeking for your help again to authenticate this
> 
> Item name:*BALENCIAGA City Silver Hardware Satchel Handbag / Shoulder Bag*
> Item Number: 312175070065
> Seller ID: krishah88
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ph/ulk/itm/312175070065


not authentic


----------



## oneclickshoppe

ksuromax said:


> not authentic



Thanks so much for the quick check! Appreciate it!


----------



## ksuromax

oneclickshoppe said:


> Thanks so much for the quick check! Appreciate it!


most welcome


----------



## MsFrechdachs

Hello,

I am new to Balenciaga and therefore would be very happy to hear your opinion on this bag:

Item Name: Balenciaga City bag from S/S 2010
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.de/...der-city-balenciaga-handtaschen-5918739.shtml

Thank you very much


----------



## majesticlights

ksuromax said:


> not authentic, in my opinion



Thank you so much for your help, really do appreciate it. Don't know if this is allowed, but would be able to tell me in a private message why it is not authentic?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## GWENofYALE

Can someone please authenticate?  

Item Name: Pre-Owned Balenciaga Giant Silver Work (Blue; Vintage Crafted Lambskin Leather)
Item Number: 253295949876
Seller ID: reebonzus
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/253295949876?ViewItem=&item=253295949876

Thank you!!


----------



## ksuromax

GWENofYALE said:


> Can someone please authenticate?
> 
> Item Name: Pre-Owned Balenciaga Giant Silver Work (Blue; Vintage Crafted Lambskin Leather)
> Item Number: 253295949876
> Seller ID: reebonzus
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/253295949876?ViewItem=&item=253295949876
> 
> Thank you!!


Hi, pictures are not useful for authentication
in my signature you can find a link to the required pics samples


----------



## peacebabe

Click on the link to see exact photos needed for authentication

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/



MsFrechdachs said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to Balenciaga and therefore would be very happy to hear your opinion on this bag:
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City bag from S/S 2010
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.de/...der-city-balenciaga-handtaschen-5918739.shtml
> 
> Thank you very much


----------



## oneclickshoppe

Hello ladies! Seeking for your usual help to check the authentication for this item. Thanks a bunch! 

Item Name:*Balenciaga Bag Authentic *
Item Number:N/A
Seller ID:lhensarno
Link:https://shopee.ph/Balenciaga-Bag-Authentic-i.28977008.910002963


----------



## ksuromax

oneclickshoppe said:


> Hello ladies! Seeking for your usual help to check the authentication for this item. Thanks a bunch!
> 
> Item Name:*Balenciaga Bag Authentic *
> Item Number:N/A
> Seller ID:lhensarno
> Link:https://shopee.ph/Balenciaga-Bag-Authentic-i.28977008.910002963


Fake


----------



## oneclickshoppe

ksuromax said:


> Fake


Thanks so much for the help! I thought so too, but just needed a 2nd opinion


----------



## ksuromax

oneclickshoppe said:


> Thanks so much for the help! I thought so too, but just needed a 2nd opinion


anytime


----------



## Aisynia

Hi Ladies,

Please help me to authenticate this Balenciaga Bag. This will be my first BBag and I wanted to make sure if I purchase the real deal. The owner said she never use the bag ever. Still like new. 

Model : Giant 12 Hardware City S/S 2004
Number as seen on leather tag: 
281770.4249.C.568024
Seller: reebonz Vintage 

Sorry, but seller only provide me with below photos and video.

Appreciate your help!


----------



## Aisynia

I checked the link for checking the hardware, and it turns out only silver giant hardware featured in Balenciaga Bag 2004. So I am curious if this bag is authentic as Reebonz Authenticity Card came in one package. 
Additional photos below:


----------



## muchstuff

Aisynia said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this Balenciaga Bag. This will be my first BBag and I wanted to make sure if I purchase the real deal. The owner said she never use the bag ever. Still like new.
> 
> Model : Giant 12 Hardware City S/S 2004
> Number as seen on leather tag:
> 281770.4249.C.568024
> Seller: reebonz Vintage
> 
> Sorry, but seller only provide me with below photos and video.
> 
> Appreciate your help!


Please see the link in red below for pics needed. This bag is from F/W 2016, not 2004. The letter C was used in 2004 as well as 2016. The hardware for 2004 was classic pewter.


----------



## Aisynia

muchstuff said:


> Please see the link in red below for pics needed. This bag is from F/W 2016, not 2004. The letter C was used in 2004 as well as 2016. The hardware for 2004 was classic pewter.



Oh I see! I didn’t know that.
Thank you . 
I am trying to reach the seller to send me more photos


----------



## muchstuff

Aisynia said:


> Oh I see! I didn’t know that.
> Thank you .
> I am trying to reach the seller to send me more photos


Do take a look a the link below. We need clear, sharp, close up pics of the front and back of the interior tag (not bent), the bale, the rivet, the back of the zipper head, and good shots of the entire bag.


----------



## Rodrigoctno

hey guys I'm back! Long story short in the process of canceling the order the seller insisted that the bag was original :/ I asked for more pictures of everything required (he forgot the Bale and Rivet :/, but you can get a look at both in other pics... but not the same thing right? BTW the bale has notches) could you please take another look at it?
PS: muchstuff, I hope you understand my sutuation because I don't want to be disrespectful to you and I am indeed very thankfull for the time you took answering and helping me


----------



## muchstuff

Rodrigoctno said:


> hey guys I'm back! Long story short in the process of canceling the order the seller insisted that the bag was original :/ I asked for more pictures of everything required (he forgot the Bale and Rivet :/, but you can get a look at both in other pics... but not the same thing right? BTW the bale has notches) could you please take another look at it?
> PS: muchstuff, I hope you understand my sutuation because I don't want to be disrespectful to you and I am indeed very thankfull for the time you took answering and helping me


No offense taken but every aspect of this bag screams fake. Front and back of tag, the back of the zipper head, the rivets (I can see a rivet, yes there are notches, no they aren't correct). Not a good pic of the bale so I can't comment there. @ksuromax , @peacebabe , @Conni618 can you comment so our original poster has more than one opinion?


----------



## Rodrigoctno

@muchstuff even though I'd like to hear another opinion I agree with you! The more I research the more I can see it! Clearly I'm not an expert and was fooled by this one but my eye has gotten a bit better lol! thank you very much and I promise I will not bother any of you again because of this bag


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Rodrigoctno said:


> @muchstuff even though I'd like to hear another opinion I agree with you! The more I research the more I can see it! Clearly I'm not an expert and was fooled by this one but my eye has gotten a bit better lol! thank you very much and I promise I will not bother any of you again because of this bag


No worries, some of the others are online later in the day due to time zone differences, I'm sure you'll get at least one more opinion.


----------



## peacebabe

The bag is indeed non authentic.

We are all here too help. You are most welcome to request for authentication anytime when in doubt 



Rodrigoctno said:


> @muchstuff even though I'd like to hear another opinion I agree with you! The more I research the more I can see it! Clearly I'm not an expert and was fooled by this one but my eye has gotten a bit better lol! thank you very much and I promise I will not bother any of you again because of this bag


----------



## Rodrigoctno

peacebabe said:


> The bag is indeed non authentic.
> 
> We are all here too help. You are most welcome to request for authentication anytime when in doubt


thank you so much!


----------



## ksuromax

Rodrigoctno said:


> hey guys I'm back! Long story short in the process of canceling the order the seller insisted that the bag was original :/ I asked for more pictures of everything required (he forgot the Bale and Rivet :/, but you can get a look at both in other pics... but not the same thing right? BTW the bale has notches) could you please take another look at it?
> PS: muchstuff, I hope you understand my sutuation because I don't want to be disrespectful to you and I am indeed very thankfull for the time you took answering and helping me





muchstuff said:


> No offense taken but every aspect of this bag screams fake. Front and back of tag, the back of the zipper head, the rivets (I can see a rivet, yes there are notches, no they aren't correct). Not a good pic of the bale so I can't comment there. @ksuromax , @peacebabe , @Conni618 can you comment so our original poster has more than one opinion?


should one more opinion be required, here's mine - FAKE!
hope, you can get your money back


----------



## MsFrechdachs

peacebabe said:


> Click on the link to see exact photos needed for authentication
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/



I asked her to send a more detailed photo of each bale, rivet and zipper underside and they are now added online. I would be very happy to hear your opinion  

Item Name: Balenciaga City bag from S/S 2010
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.de/...vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=email-auto


----------



## Tessa612

Hi! 
Would love any help authenticating this bag I purchased second hand. Unfortunately it is missing the front plate inside. Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Tessa612 said:


> Hi!
> Would love any help authenticating this bag I purchased second hand. Unfortunately it is missing the front plate inside. Thank you!


The silver tag would obviously be helpful but what I see looks good.


----------



## muchstuff

MsFrechdachs said:


> I asked her to send a more detailed photo of each bale, rivet and zipper underside and they are now added online. I would be very happy to hear your opinion
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City bag from S/S 2010
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.de/...vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=email-auto


Can you ask for a pic of the silver tag without a tassel blocking it?


----------



## Aisynia

muchstuff said:


> Do take a look a the link below. We need clear, sharp, close up pics of the front and back of the interior tag (not bent), the bale, the rivet, the back of the zipper head, and good shots of the entire bag.



Hi! I am back with several photos below from the seller.
Please verify the bag, I Hope this bag is authentic *fingercrossed*

The zipper is not Lampo though, is it true thay they changed it recently?


----------



## LouLie

Black Silver G21 City

Good evening friends. This is the first time I've had my hands on a G21 bag so I'm not familiar with authentication markers but it's supposed to be black and the set of 4 numbers on the top line should be the color code, right? So it should be 1000? This says 2011... and the zipper pulls and rivets seem off to me, unless they're just way different on G21's?

Anyhoo, I would greatly appreciate a yay or nay on this guy.

Thanks in advance![emoji173] 
	

		
			
		

		
	














Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## muchstuff

LouLie said:


> Black Silver G21 City
> 
> Good evening friends. This is the first time I've had my hands on a G21 bag so I'm not familiar with authentication markers but it's supposed to be black and the set of 4 numbers on the top line should be the color code, right? So it should be 1000? This says 2011... and the zipper pulls and rivets seem off to me, unless they're just way different on G21's?
> 
> Anyhoo, I would greatly appreciate a yay or nay on this guy.
> 
> Thanks in advance![emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4119693
> View attachment 4119696
> View attachment 4119697
> View attachment 4119698
> View attachment 4119711
> View attachment 4119714
> View attachment 4119716
> View attachment 4119717
> View attachment 4119724
> View attachment 4119727
> View attachment 4119730
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


 Not authentic IMO.


----------



## LouLie

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic IMO.


Thanks, my dear![emoji4] 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## movendaso

Please help authenticate this Balenciaga. This should be a 2010 ticket bag.


----------



## muchstuff

LouLie said:


> Thanks, my dear![emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


My pleasure!


----------



## movendaso

movendaso said:


> Please help authenticate this Balenciaga. This should be a 2010 ticket bag.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## milka.ivenna

Hi.. may u have this authenticated? 
Any help would be appreciated.. thankyou..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ksuromax

milka.ivenna said:


> Hi.. may u have this authenticated?
> Any help would be appreciated.. thankyou..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Authentic Bleu Obscure, imo


----------



## milka.ivenna

ksuromax said:


> Authentic Bleu Obscure, imo


Yayyyy, thanks a lot[emoji8]

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ksuromax

milka.ivenna said:


> Yayyyy, thanks a lot[emoji8]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Welcome


----------



## Aisynia

Aisynia said:


> Hi! I am back with several photos below from the seller.
> Please verify the bag, I Hope this bag is authentic *fingercrossed*
> 
> The zipper is not Lampo though, is it true thay they changed it recently?




Dear All,

Any comments from my post before? 

Waiting for your response! 

Thank you


----------



## Tessa612

muchstuff said:


> The silver tag would obviously be helpful but what I see looks good.



Hi all, would love to hear any other opinions on this bag. Thanks!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please post a close up, sharp & clear photo of the front & back of the tag again. Straight & forward facing , no bending

Click on my undersigned link to see example



Aisynia said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Any comments from my post before?
> 
> Waiting for your response!
> 
> Thank you


----------



## ilysukixD

I purchased my mini city from a consignment store and I’m doubting it’s authencity of the bag because the color and the serial numbers doesn’t match up.


----------



## ilysukixD

Continue from pervious post, thank you for the help!


----------



## muchstuff

ilysukixD said:


> View attachment 4120468
> View attachment 4120469
> View attachment 4120470
> View attachment 4120471
> View attachment 4120472
> View attachment 4120473
> View attachment 4120474
> View attachment 4120475
> View attachment 4120476
> View attachment 4120477
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Continue from pervious post, thank you for the help!


Can you please add a pic of the front and back of the interior tag close up, forward facing, not at an angle or bent? Reference post 9203 when you do.


----------



## ilysukixD

muchstuff said:


> Can you please add a pic of the front and back of the interior tag close up, forward facing, not at an angle or bent? Reference post 9203 when you do.


I tried my best, this leather is reflect lights.


----------



## ilysukixD

The bag came in a plastic wrap, should I be worried?


----------



## muchstuff

ilysukixD said:


> I tried my best, this leather is reflect lights.



Great, can you do the same with the back of the tag?


----------



## muchstuff

ilysukixD said:


> View attachment 4120510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bag came in a plastic wrap, should I be worried?


Unless something has changed in the last few years the mirror would never have come in plastic. Let's have @ksuromax or @peacebabe have a look, they have a better knowledge of the newer bags. Do you ladies know if rouge cerise was made in S/S 2015 but just isn't on the charts? I've only found bags with the E tag so far.


----------



## ilysukixD

muchstuff said:


> Great, can you do the same with the back of the tag?


There more pictures if you scrolls on the right, unless it’s not good enough.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

ilysukixD said:


> There more pictures if you scrolls on the right, unless it’s not good enough.


They're a bit hard to read and they're sideways which always makes it tougher. The last one's not bad but it could be taken a bit closer becasue it's so faint.


----------



## ilysukixD

muchstuff said:


> They're a bit hard to read and they're sideways which always makes it tougher. The last one's not bad but it could be taken a bit closer becasue it's so faint.


Sorry I uploaded a few more, hope this helps!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ilysukixD said:


> Sorry I uploaded a few more, hope this helps!!!



Thanks, someone will take a look!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic. Hope you get your refund



ilysukixD said:


> Sorry I uploaded a few more, hope this helps!!!


----------



## ilysukixD

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it's non authentic. Hope you get your refund


Thank you for your input! I should have believed my guts and knew it was not authentic since this color was A/W 2015 collection. That being said I purchased a wallet from them and need to be authenticate too! FYI this is a cosignment store called Midtown Authentic.


----------



## peacebabe

I think it's good that you avoid such store



ilysukixD said:


> Thank you for your input! I should have believed my guts and knew it was not authentic since this color was A/W 2015 collection. That being said I purchased a wallet from them and need to be authenticate too! FYI this is a cosignment store called Midtown Authentic.


----------



## ilysukixD

peacebabe said:


> I think it's good that you avoid such store


I’m sorry If I’m not supposed to say this here but seriously, I was told he purchased this from someone who distributed Balenciaga from the east coast. He already purchased 15 bags from the same distributor and sold some to fashionphile.  He still says it authentic! But he mentioned he will pay for authentication, the only one I used so far was authenticate4u, would you recommend a better authentication site?


----------



## peacebabe

Well, if you meant to lie about something, will you slap your own face and say that you are lying? We don't know what kind of distributor & don't know how reliable they are.

I must say that though our authentication service here is free, it doesn't mean that our ability is lower than those paid service. Why? Because we are big big fans of Balenciaga & have passion for these bags, so much passion that even though we don't get paid, we still happily doing this as we ENJOY doing it.

If our opinion is not good enough and you must have a endorsement for fake, u can go to authenticate4u. I hope they are still good



ilysukixD said:


> I’m sorry If I’m not supposed to say this here but seriously, I was told he purchased this from someone who distributed Balenciaga from the east coast. He already purchased 15 bags from the same distributor and sold some to fashionphile.  He still says it authentic! But he mentioned he will pay for authentication, the only one I used so far was authenticate4u, would you recommend a better authentication site?


----------



## muchstuff

ilysukixD said:


> I’m sorry If I’m not supposed to say this here but seriously, I was told he purchased this from someone who distributed Balenciaga from the east coast. He already purchased 15 bags from the same distributor and sold some to fashionphile.  He still says it authentic! But he mentioned he will pay for authentication, the only one I used so far was authenticate4u, would you recommend a better authentication site?


Be interesting to know if his distributor is from the US or Canada. There's a Canadian distributor from the east that we know handles fakes (not just Balenciaga) and is everywhere...


----------



## AnjRem

Please help authenticate these bags and pictures from the seller. The bags are in used condition and im planning to send it to a bag cleaner if found authentic.


----------



## muchstuff

AnjRem said:


> Please help authenticate these bags and pictures from the seller. The bags are in used condition and im planning to send it to a bag cleaner if found authentic.


Please see the link in red below for pics needed. The black is a fake and I'm not holding out a lot of hope for the yellow either.


----------



## Aisynia

peacebabe said:


> Hello, please post a close up, sharp & clear photo of the front & back of the tag again. Straight & forward facing , no bending
> 
> Click on my undersigned link to see example




I did my best to take a photo for both front and backside leather tag. 
Hope this suffice to check..


----------



## AnjRem

muchstuff said:


> Please see the link in red below for pics needed. The black is a fake and I'm not holding out a lot of hope for the yellow either.


Thank you so much for the help. Wont ask for more photos from the seller.


----------



## muchstuff

AnjRem said:


> Thank you so much for the help. Wont ask for more photos from the seller.


Up to you, based on the back of the zipper head I'd say the yellow is fake as well.


----------



## muchstuff

Aisynia said:


> I did my best to take a photo for both front and backside leather tag.
> Hope this suffice to check..


As peacebabe said in her reply to you the tag has to be forward facing and not bent. The front pic is fine but as you can see the back of the tag is bent and the light is reflecting off it as well. Since font is very important in determining authenticity the pics need to be as requested. I know it's hard to get a straight pic of the tag back but it's what's needed on our end.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Aisynia

Hi, All! 
Below are few photos as taken by seller. I believe she did her best to avoid any bent/ reflections off the back tag.


----------



## peacebabe

Looks good. No red flag



Aisynia said:


> Hi, All!
> Below are few photos as taken by seller. I believe she did her best to avoid any bent/ reflections off the back tag.


----------



## peacebabe

Yellow is non authentic too



AnjRem said:


> Please help authenticate these bags and pictures from the seller. The bags are in used condition and im planning to send it to a bag cleaner if found authentic.


----------



## Aisynia

peacebabe said:


> Looks good. No red flag



Thank you so much!
So confirmed this is legit.

 (The zipper is letter ‘B’ not Lampo). But I did read from this forum that Balenciaga also produces some bags with letter B for its zipper. 

Once again thank you for being kind and helpful!


----------



## muchstuff

Aisynia said:


> Thank you so much!
> So confirmed this is legit.
> 
> (The zipper is letter ‘B’ not Lampo). But I did read from this forum that Balenciaga also produces some bags with letter B for its zipper.
> 
> Once again thank you for being kind and helpful!


The zippers went from the Lampo logo to an upper case B in F/W 2014 I believe.


----------



## peacebabe

Yes, "B" zipper is correct for that season & year 

Edit: Just noticed Muchstuff had answered you 



Aisynia said:


> Thank you so much!
> So confirmed this is legit.
> 
> (The zipper is letter ‘B’ not Lampo). But I did read from this forum that Balenciaga also produces some bags with letter B for its zipper.
> 
> Once again thank you for being kind and helpful!


----------



## Aisynia

peacebabe said:


> Yes, "B" zipper is correct for that season & year
> 
> Edit: Just noticed Muchstuff had answered you



Yess, now I can shop with confidence.
Thank you Muchstuff, Peacebabe, and Ksuromax for being helpful!


----------



## MsFrechdachs

muchstuff said:


> Can you ask for a pic of the silver tag without a tassel blocking it?



The seller didn't reply and the bag also seems to be removed online... But I just wanted to say a huge thank you to and the other ones for your amazing work. 
I went through this thread the last couple of days and I somehow also found it extremely interesting to learn about all the little details you have to pay attention too.


----------



## muchstuff

MsFrechdachs said:


> The seller didn't reply and the bag also seems to be removed online... But I just wanted to say a huge thank you to and the other ones for your amazing work.
> I went through this thread the last couple of days and I somehow also found it extremely interesting to learn about all the little details you have to pay attention too.


You're very welcome and sorry we couldn't help you fast enough. I know it may seem at times that we're being unreasonable in asking for such exact photos but really is all in the small details.


----------



## MsFrechdachs

muchstuff said:


> You're very welcome and sorry we couldn't help you fast enough. I know it may seem at times that we're being unreasonable in asking for such exact photos but really is all in the small details.



Oh no, it's fine. Not blaming anybody  I didn't have a good gut feeling anyways when she didn't answered the last few days.


----------



## Mypursee

Hello authenticators! I just bought two Balenciaga bags and need help authenticating them. I know very little about the brand so I would GREATLY appreciate your guys help! Here is the first bag:
Papier tote bag (no strap)


----------



## Mypursee

Mypursee said:


> Hello authenticators! I just bought two Balenciaga bags and need help authenticating them. I know very little about the brand so I would GREATLY appreciate your guys help! Here is the first bag:
> Papier tote bag (no strap)
> View attachment 4123539
> View attachment 4123540
> View attachment 4123541
> View attachment 4123542
> View attachment 4123543
> View attachment 4123544
> View attachment 4123545
> View attachment 4123546
> View attachment 4123547
> View attachment 4123549


----------



## Mypursee

Authenticators, here is the second bag I bought. The serial number font looks a lot different than the other bag.


----------



## Mypursee

Mypursee said:


> Authenticators, here is the second bag I bought. The serial number font looks a lot different than the other bag. Also, on the zipper detail the springs are visible which I thought was strange
> View attachment 4123555
> View attachment 4123556
> View attachment 4123557
> View attachment 4123558
> View attachment 4123559
> View attachment 4123560
> View attachment 4123561
> View attachment 4123562
> View attachment 4123563
> View attachment 4123564


----------



## MLegazpi

Hello authenticators! This would be my very first velo and just want to make sure it’s legit, I’m so in love with the color.. thank you!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Looks find. No red flg



Mypursee said:


> View attachment 4123550
> View attachment 4123551
> View attachment 4123552
> View attachment 4123553
> View attachment 4123554


----------



## peacebabe

Pls post photos of rivet & back of zipper head. Click on my undersigned link to see example



Mypursee said:


> View attachment 4123565
> View attachment 4123566
> View attachment 4123567
> View attachment 4123568
> View attachment 4123569
> View attachment 4123571
> View attachment 4123572
> View attachment 4123573


----------



## peacebabe

Back of the tag should have 3rd line "MADE IN ITALY"



MLegazpi said:


> Hello authenticators! This would be my very first velo and just want to make sure it’s legit, I’m so in love with the color.. thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4123963
> View attachment 4123964
> View attachment 4123965
> View attachment 4123966
> View attachment 4123967
> View attachment 4123968
> View attachment 4123969


----------



## MLegazpi

peacebabe said:


> Back of the tag should have 3rd line "MADE IN ITALY"


----------



## peacebabe

Can you focus on the "MADE IN ITALY". It's important. Make sure it's sharp & clear



MLegazpi said:


> View attachment 4124216


----------



## lobeey

Hi , would like to know if this is authentic TIA !


----------



## lobeey

lobeey said:


> Hi , would like to know if this is authentic TIA !


----------



## missjenny2679

Envelope Clutch W/Strap 

Purchased from: https://www.therealreal.com/product...tocross-classic-envelope-clutch-w-slash-strap


----------



## muchstuff

lobeey said:


> Hi , would like to know if this is authentic TIA !


Please see the link below in red for the pics needed, all close up, forward-facing and very clear please!


----------



## missjenny2679

Here are some more photos...I really tried my best to make them as clear as possible. Because of the design of the clutch it was hard to see the bottom of the zipper, so I rotated the picture some.


----------



## forent27

hello authenticator,
could you help me authenticate this balenciaga bag
Item Name: Balenciaga City Metallic Edge Agneau
Item Number: 
Seller ID: rabbit05
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/balenciaga-city-ghw-teal-177656313/

deeply appreciated if you could help me..Thank you very much


----------



## forent27

hello authenticator,
could you help me authenticate this balenciaga bag
Item Name: Balenciaga City Metallic Edge Chevre Small
Item Number: 
Seller ID: ccjn123
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/balenciaga-metallic-edge-black-small-177202597

deeply appreciated if you could help me..Thank you very much


----------



## Cheezecake

Hi Authenticator! Im so excited to get ny furst balenciaga bag but I want to make sure it'


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



missjenny2679 said:


> Here are some more photos...I really tried my best to make them as clear as possible. Because of the design of the clutch it was hard to see the bottom of the zipper, so I rotated the picture some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4124883
> View attachment 4124884
> View attachment 4124885
> View attachment 4124886


----------



## peacebabe

This is non authentic



Cheezecake said:


> Hi Authenticator! Im so excited to get ny furst balenciaga bag but I want to make sure it'
> View attachment 4125016
> View attachment 4125029
> View attachment 4125030
> View attachment 4125031


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



forent27 said:


> hello authenticator,
> could you help me authenticate this balenciaga bag
> Item Name: Balenciaga City Metallic Edge Agneau
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: rabbit05
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/balenciaga-city-ghw-teal-177656313/
> 
> deeply appreciated if you could help me..Thank you very much


----------



## peacebabe

This is non authentic



forent27 said:


> hello authenticator,
> could you help me authenticate this balenciaga bag
> Item Name: Balenciaga City Metallic Edge Chevre Small
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: ccjn123
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/balenciaga-metallic-edge-black-small-177202597
> 
> deeply appreciated if you could help me..Thank you very much


----------



## missjenny2679

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag



Hi! Were you telling me my clutch was ok, or was that for the person above me? Sorry, I can’t tell on my phone app as I’ve been having issues with it[emoji30]


----------



## peacebabe

Yes, i quoted you 



missjenny2679 said:


> Hi! Were you telling me my clutch was ok, or was that for the person above me? Sorry, I can’t tell on my phone app as I’ve been having issues with it[emoji30]


----------



## missjenny2679

peacebabe said:


> Yes, i quoted you



Yay! Thank you [emoji1317] [emoji4]


----------



## forent27

forent27 said:


> hello authenticator,
> could you help me authenticate this balenciaga bag
> Item Name: Balenciaga City Metallic Edge Agneau
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: rabbit05
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/balenciaga-city-ghw-teal-177656313/


----------



## sakura

Hi, could you help me authenticate this bag? Thank you! 

Item Name: Black First



























\


----------



## LostInBal

sakura said:


> Hi, could you help me authenticate this bag? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Black First
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \


Authentic to me 03 S/S Black First pewter hardware


----------



## sakura

Thanks aalinne_72! Glad to know that it looks authentic. May I confirm that this is actually an 03 F/W First pewter hardware? It has a 'D' tag and a shorter shoulder strap.


----------



## LostInBal

sakura said:


> Thanks aalinne_72! Glad to know that it looks authentic. May I confirm that this is actually an 03 F/W First pewter hardware? It has a 'D' tag and a shorter shoulder strap.


Correct, short shoulder strap=F/W
Long 03 straps came with no silver plate, only leather tag with Balenciaga printed sorry!..silly me...


----------



## Noniii

Hi! Could you help me authenticate my bag? Also, if you tell what color this bag is, I would really appreciate it. (Sorry for some photos being upside down)


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag. As for the color, lets see if someone can provide their opinion here. If not, please post it at
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-balenciaga.712879/page-805



Noniii said:


> Hi! Could you help me authenticate my bag? Also, if you tell what color this bag is, I would really appreciate it. (Sorry for some photos being upside down)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125890
> View attachment 4125891
> View attachment 4125892
> View attachment 4125893
> View attachment 4125894
> View attachment 4125895
> View attachment 4125896
> View attachment 4125897


----------



## LostInBal

Noniii said:


> Hi! Could you help me authenticate my bag? Also, if you tell what color this bag is, I would really appreciate it. (Sorry for some photos being upside down)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125890
> View attachment 4125891
> View attachment 4125892
> View attachment 4125893
> View attachment 4125894
> View attachment 4125895
> View attachment 4125896
> View attachment 4125897


My guess is: 07 F/W Paprika GSH City


----------



## Noniii

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag. As for the color, lets see if someone can provide their opinion here. If not, please post it at
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-balenciaga.712879/page-805


Thank you! I’m relieved.


----------



## Noniii

aalinne_72 said:


> My guess is: 07 F/W Paprika GSH City


Thank you! I googled the image of Paprika and compared the result with my bag. I think your guess was right!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

https://sg.carousell.com/p/178652039/

This bag caught my attention as I have not seen such "design" City.  I thought it was some LE City.  Upon asking for more photos,  I confirmed the authenticity and the seller was informed. I was laughed at, and was told the bag was purchased from a shop (well,  I asked what shop & off course,  no reply) 

I have my reason for posting this up for more opinion (not that i m in doubt). So please comment


----------



## viceversa1

Hi to all,
I have to buy a gift and I have found this bag on internet.

the seller put it in two website:
https://www.ebay.it/itm/Borsa-Balen...211915?hash=item23a4f2828b:g:Zm0AAOSwsQFa53cw

https://www.subito.it/abbigliamento...y-in-vera-pelle-original-milano-257935289.htm

anyone can tell me if it is original?

thank you very much!


----------



## muchstuff

viceversa1 said:


> Hi to all,
> I have to buy a gift and I have found this bag on internet.
> 
> the seller put it in two website:
> https://www.ebay.it/itm/Borsa-Balen...211915?hash=item23a4f2828b:g:Zm0AAOSwsQFa53cw
> 
> https://www.subito.it/abbigliamento...y-in-vera-pelle-original-milano-257935289.htm
> 
> anyone can tell me if it is original?
> 
> thank you very much!


Not authentic, sorry!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> https://sg.carousell.com/p/178652039/
> 
> This bag caught my attention as I have not seen such "design" City.  I thought it was some LE City.  Upon asking for more photos,  I confirmed the authenticity and the seller was informed. I was laughed at, and was told the bag was purchased from a shop (well,  I asked what shop & off course,  no reply)
> 
> I have my reason for posting this up for more opinion (not that i m in doubt). So please comment


It would have to be a VERY limited bag for none of us to recognize it. I can barely make out the tag but from what I can see I'd say not authentic.


----------



## LostInBal

peacebabe said:


> https://sg.carousell.com/p/178652039/
> 
> This bag caught my attention as I have not seen such "design" City.  I thought it was some LE City.  Upon asking for more photos,  I confirmed the authenticity and the seller was informed. I was laughed at, and was told the bag was purchased from a shop (well,  I asked what shop & off course,  no reply)
> 
> I have my reason for posting this up for more opinion (not that i m in doubt). So please comment


Obviously/ Definitely ugly fake!. You just only have to take a look at small details to notice about it


----------



## MLegazpi

peacebabe said:


> Can you focus on the "MADE IN ITALY". It's important. Make sure it's sharp & clear





Very hard to focus, hope this is good enough [emoji4]


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



MLegazpi said:


> View attachment 4126909
> 
> Very hard to focus, hope this is good enough [emoji4]


----------



## MLegazpi

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag


thank you so much! i can breath now!!


----------



## dioraddict15

Hi all, I recently purchased a small “steel grey” Givenchy Antigona from Member119055 on HEWI which was new but at less than half price. Yes I know too good to be true. However, when I had it authenticated it turned out to be fake. I’m still waiting for a refund from HEWI but I’ve since purchased a new one from an authorised Givenchy site. This seller is based in Germany and lists same bags  over and over again at half off retail price and brands include Givenchy, Balenciaga and Saint Laurent. They a professional seller with company name Kademo GmbH and seem to sell through HEWI and Rebelle. I believe they’re selling superfakes as they don’t seem to list these high end bags on their own German website.  I’ve posted this on the Givenchy chat thread and will also post on the Saint Laurent thread also to make people aware.


----------



## muchstuff

dioraddict15 said:


> Hi all, I recently purchased a small “steel grey” Givenchy Antigona from Member119055 on HEWI which was new but at less than half price. Yes I know too good to be true. However, when I had it authenticated it turned out to be fake. I’m still waiting for a refund from HEWI but I’ve since purchased a new one from an authorised Givenchy site. This seller is based in Germany and lists same bags  over and over again at half off retail price and brands include Givenchy, Balenciaga and Saint Laurent. They a professional seller with company name Kademo GmbH and seem to sell through HEWI and Rebelle. I believe they’re selling superfakes as they don’t seem to list these high end bags on their own German website.  I’ve posted this on the Givenchy chat thread and will also post on the Saint Laurent thread also to make people aware.


Perhaps you should post this under the fakes thread, or a thread of its own, as a lot of people may not see it on the AT thread.


----------



## dioraddict15

Hi, I'm ever so sorry but I didn't know there was a fakes thread and I didn't know how to start a new thread as I'm not that good with technology. I just didn't want anyone to get a fake bag and not know like I did. This seller has sold lots of bags but I couldn't find them when I searched as it doesn't appear anyone has posted anything here for authentication.


----------



## muchstuff

dioraddict15 said:


> Hi, I'm ever so sorry but I didn't know there was a fakes thread and I didn't know how to start a new thread as I'm not that good with technology. I just didn't want anyone to get a fake bag and not know like I did. This seller has sold lots of bags but I couldn't find them when I searched as it doesn't appear anyone has posted anything here for authentication.


No worries, I see you re-posted...it's just good to get that sort of info out there IMHO. @SomethingGoodCanWork  has just posted recently regarding that same site, I had never heard of it until now!


----------



## forent27

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag


thank you very much authenticator, deeply appreciated


----------



## forent27

hello authenticator,
could you help me authenticate another balenciaga bag
Item Name: Balenciaga City Regular Rose Gold Hw
Item Number:
Seller ID: lavishsparkle
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/balenciaga-city-bag-83382754/

deeply appreciated if you could help me..Thank you very much


----------



## muchstuff

forent27 said:


> hello authenticator,
> could you help me authenticate another balenciaga bag
> Item Name: Balenciaga City Regular Rose Gold Hw
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: lavishsparkle
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/balenciaga-city-bag-83382754/
> 
> deeply appreciated if you could help me..Thank you very much


Missing a rivet pic, the bale and tag pics need to be clear, close up and forward facing please, not on an angle.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## forent27

repost for additional picts
hello authenticator,
could you help me authenticate another balenciaga bag
Item Name: Balenciaga City Regular Rose Gold Hw
Item Number:
Seller ID: lavishsparkle
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/balenciaga-city-bag-83382754/
the care card yeard card are lost..
deeply appreciated if you could help me..Thank you very much


----------



## muchstuff

forent27 said:


> repost for additional picts
> hello authenticator,
> could you help me authenticate another balenciaga bag
> Item Name: Balenciaga City Regular Rose Gold Hw
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: lavishsparkle
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/balenciaga-city-bag-83382754/
> the care card yeard card are lost..
> deeply appreciated if you could help me..Thank you very much


While I appreciate the effort to enlarge the pics you're still missing a pic of the rivet. The pic of the tag back is blurry and the bottom line "MADE IN ITALY" is partly obscured. The bale is angled rather than facing the camera. It may seem picky to ask for very specific pictures but when you can't handle the bag personally and pics are all you have to go by they need to be as specified.


----------



## a1saved

Please help me authenticate this BALENCIAGA bag before I buy it from a seller here in my place... there is no link sorry just pictures thanks


----------



## ksuromax

a1saved said:


> Please help me authenticate this BALENCIAGA bag before I buy it from a seller here in my place... there is no link sorry just pictures thanks


this is not authentic, sorry


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> https://sg.carousell.com/p/178652039/
> 
> This bag caught my attention as I have not seen such "design" City.  I thought it was some LE City.  Upon asking for more photos,  I confirmed the authenticity and the seller was informed. I was laughed at, and was told the bag was purchased from a shop (well,  I asked what shop & off course,  no reply)
> 
> I have my reason for posting this up for more opinion (not that i m in doubt). So please comment


i am late for the party, but i entirely agree with @aalinne_72 and @muchstuff 
Horrid fake!!


----------



## a1saved

ksuromax said:


> this is not authentic, sorry


Thanks!!! I was about to purchase the bag and pay, I asked detailed pictures and it appeared suspicious... thanks!!!


----------



## ksuromax

a1saved said:


> Thanks!!! I was about to purchase the bag and pay, I asked detailed pictures and it appeared suspicious... thanks!!!


 better safe, than sorry! 
most welcome!


----------



## catcatxd

Hello,

First time buying a second hand Balenciaga bag online and on Ebay as well - therefore will be so grateful for any help towards authenticating this bag, the seller sounds so confident that it is authenticate and that she is an expert in such bags but would love to get an opinion from you guys much appreciated! 

Item Name:  *Authentic BALENCIAGA F/W 2010 City in Pivoine Pink with Rose Gold Giant Hardware*

Item Number: 183179390048 (on Ebay)

Seller ID: wetkandy

Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authenti...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649


----------



## a1saved

a1saved said:


> Please help me authenticate this BALENCIAGA bag before I buy it from a seller here in my place... there is no link sorry just pictures thanks




Here is the instagram post of that BEWARE!!!

https://www.instagram.com/dpursenalshopper/


----------



## a1saved

a1saved said:


> Here is the instagram post of that BEWARE!!!
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/dpursenalshopper/


----------



## muchstuff

catcatxd said:


> Hello,
> 
> First time buying a second hand Balenciaga bag online and on Ebay as well - therefore will be so grateful for any help towards authenticating this bag, the seller sounds so confident that it is authenticate and that she is an expert in such bags but would love to get an opinion from you guys much appreciated!
> 
> Item Name:  *Authentic BALENCIAGA F/W 2010 City in Pivoine Pink with Rose Gold Giant Hardware*
> 
> Item Number: 183179390048 (on Ebay)
> 
> Seller ID: wetkandy
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-F-W-2010-City-in-Pivoine-Pink-with-Rose-Gold-Giant-Hardware/183179390048?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649


I see the listing has ended. Authentic IMO, the seller is reputable as far as I know.


----------



## Idaskytt

Hi  Could you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you! 
Item Name: Balenciaga First
( I could not find a link, sorry )


----------



## catcatxd

muchstuff said:


> I see the listing has ended. Authentic IMO, the seller is reputable as far as I know.



Thank you! Listing has ended as I have made an offer - but hesitant to make payment before opinions from this forum! 

Based on the photos do you think it is authentic? Thank you so much! x


----------



## muchstuff

catcatxd said:


> Thank you! Listing has ended as I have made an offer - but hesitant to make payment before opinions from this forum!
> 
> Based on the photos do you think it is authentic? Thank you so much! x


Yes, I do.


----------



## forent27

repost for additional picts requested, hope this helps
hello authenticator,
could you help me authenticate another balenciaga bag
Item Name: Balenciaga City Regular Rose Gold Hw
Item Number:
Seller ID: lavishsparkle
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/balenciaga-city-bag-83382754/
the care card yeard card are lost..
deeply appreciated if you could help me..Thank you very much


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

forent27 said:


> repost for additional picts requested, hope this helps
> hello authenticator,
> could you help me authenticate another balenciaga bag
> Item Name: Balenciaga City Regular Rose Gold Hw
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: lavishsparkle
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/balenciaga-city-bag-83382754/
> the care card yeard card are lost..
> deeply appreciated if you could help me..Thank you very much


STILL missing the rivet and the pic of the bale is still angled. Have you looked at the link below to see the pics needed? Posting the same pics over and over is a waste of everyone's time, please look at the link provided below.


----------



## forent27

muchstuff said:


> STILL missing the rivet and the pic of the bale is still angled. Have you looked at the link below to see the pics needed? Posting the same pics over and over is a waste of everyone's time, please look at the link provided below.



Really sorry dear, the seller is keep sending me the picts that doesnt meet this forum standard, i think im not gonna buy it from her, really soryy.. Thank you for you reply..


----------



## muchstuff

forent27 said:


> Really sorry dear, the seller is keep sending me the picts that doesnt meet this forum standard, i think im not gonna buy it from her, really soryy.. Thank you for you reply..


Perhaps one of the others would be comfortable with the pics provided, @peacebabe , @ksuromax ?  Post #9300.


----------



## GWENofYALE

Thanks in advance for your help with authentication!
Item Name: BALENCIAGA cross body bag, Bleu Lazul gold hardware $1395
Item Number: 202271255763
Seller ID: love24
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/202271255763?ul_noapp=true
(please see additional photos attached)

Thank you!!


----------



## peacebabe

Need to see clearer & sharper photo of the front of the tag. Post it in straight forward facing



GWENofYALE said:


> Thanks in advance for your help with authentication!
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA cross body bag, Bleu Lazul gold hardware $1395
> Item Number: 202271255763
> Seller ID: love24
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/202271255763?ul_noapp=true
> (please see additional photos attached)
> 
> Thank you!!


----------



## peacebabe

I prefer to see clearer photos too



muchstuff said:


> Perhaps one of the others would be comfortable with the pics provided, @peacebabe , @ksuromax ?  Post #9300.


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Need to see clearer & sharper photo of the front of the tag. Post it in straight forward facing



A good pic of the bale would be helpful too.


----------



## lindlind

Hi authenticators,
Please help me on this. 

Item name: Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini City
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Baleciaga-Edge-Mini-City-Bag-NWT-5b356470de6f62b9081cfbc5

I just bought this bag but have not received it yet so the pictures in the link are all I have. I know that it is not enough for authentication but I'm worried as I just researched the website that this seller originally bought the bag which is Amuze. The site has bad reputation on Balenciaga so I would like to ask for your help to see if there is any red flag. If there is, I will contact Poshmark to see what they can help. I will definitely post more pics when I get the bag. Thank you so much!


----------



## ksuromax

lindlind said:


> Hi authenticators,
> Please help me on this.
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini City
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Baleciaga-Edge-Mini-City-Bag-NWT-5b356470de6f62b9081cfbc5
> 
> I just bought this bag but have not received it yet so the pictures in the link are all I have. I know that it is not enough for authentication but I'm worried as I just researched the website that this seller originally bought the bag which is Amuze. The site has bad reputation on Balenciaga so I would like to ask for your help to see if there is any red flag. If there is, I will contact Poshmark to see what they can help. I will definitely post more pics when I get the bag. Thank you so much!


these pictures are not useful for authentication, but even now i see a worrying mark. 
If you intend to proceed further, get the bag and repost the needed pictures. 
If you want to make sure before the Seller will dispatch the bag to avoid the unnecessary hassle with return, ask for tag pictures, front and back, zipper head, bale and rivets and re-post asap


----------



## lindlind

ksuromax said:


> these pictures are not useful for authentication, but even now i see a worrying mark.
> If you intend to proceed further, get the bag and repost the needed pictures.
> If you want to make sure before the Seller will dispatch the bag to avoid the unnecessary hassle with return, ask for tag pictures, front and back, zipper head, bale and rivets and re-post asap



Thank you for your response! I asked for more pictures from the seller but it was too late as she already shipped the item. It will be authenticated by Poshmark first. I'm not sure if their authentication service is reliable. Have you ever heard anything about the service? By the way, I will post more pics as soon as possible!


----------



## ksuromax

lindlind said:


> Thank you for your response! I asked for more pictures from the seller but it was too late as she already shipped the item. It will be authenticated by Poshmark first. I'm not sure if their authentication service is reliable. Have you ever heard anything about the service? By the way, I will post more pics as soon as possible!


oh, shame! ok, then, let's wait for Poshmark to have a look first. 
Honestly, i am not very optimistic about it, and hope if it proved to be a fake they will just ship it back and refund you quickly. 
but in any case we are here, one or the other be around to help you!


----------



## peacebabe

Agree with ksuromax. I do hope poshmark's team is sharp enough to spot it. Hope you paid by Paypal & able to get refund.



lindlind said:


> Hi authenticators,
> Please help me on this.
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini City
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Baleciaga-Edge-Mini-City-Bag-NWT-5b356470de6f62b9081cfbc5
> 
> I just bought this bag but have not received it yet so the pictures in the link are all I have. I know that it is not enough for authentication but I'm worried as I just researched the website that this seller originally bought the bag which is Amuze. The site has bad reputation on Balenciaga so I would like to ask for your help to see if there is any red flag. If there is, I will contact Poshmark to see what they can help. I will definitely post more pics when I get the bag. Thank you so much!





ksuromax said:


> these pictures are not useful for authentication, but even now i see a worrying mark.
> If you intend to proceed further, get the bag and repost the needed pictures.
> If you want to make sure before the Seller will dispatch the bag to avoid the unnecessary hassle with return, ask for tag pictures, front and back, zipper head, bale and rivets and re-post asap


----------



## faithbw

Hello all, I saw this city bag on eBay. Would you mind authenticating it please?

Item Name: Classic City Bag
Item Number: 173399333757
Seller ID: ecotradingproject
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173399333757


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



faithbw said:


> Hello all, I saw this city bag on eBay. Would you mind authenticating it please?
> 
> Item Name: Classic City Bag
> Item Number: 173399333757
> Seller ID: ecotradingproject
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173399333757


----------



## faithbw

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it's non authentic


Thank you so much! I was just about to bid on it but I wanted to be absolutely sure. I'm glad I came here first.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

It's always wise to check ! 



faithbw said:


> Thank you so much! I was just about to bid on it but I wanted to be absolutely sure. I'm glad I came here first.


----------



## kristinayoung

Is this authentic? https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga..._sacat=0&_nkw=balenciaga+city&_from=R40&rt=nc


----------



## muchstuff

kristinayoung said:


> Is this authentic? https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga..._sacat=0&_nkw=balenciaga+city&_from=R40&rt=nc



Not authentic, sorry!


----------



## Gengen08

Hi again autheticators and members. Would you please authenticate this balenciaga bag for me before buying it from a friend? Appreciate your time. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## LostInBal

It’s incredible the amount of fake/poor condition Bals which have been lately sold/buyed everywhere, very sad


----------



## lindlind

Thank you so much peacebabe and ksuromax!! I really appreciate it. Keeping my fingers crossed 




peacebabe said:


> Agree with ksuromax. I do hope poshmark's team is sharp enough to spot it. Hope you paid by Paypal & able to get refund.


----------



## muchstuff

Gengen08 said:


> Hi again autheticators and members. Would you please authenticate this balenciaga bag for me before buying it from a friend? Appreciate your time. Thank you so much in advance.



The tag on this very well-loved bag looks good but you’re missing the bale, rivet and back of the zipper head.


----------



## GWENofYALE

Hello!  Reposting with additional photos requested from the seller. Thank you!

Item Name: BALENCIAGA cross body bag, Bleu Lazul gold hardware $1395
Item Number: 202271255763
Seller ID: love24
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/202271255763?ul_noapp=true
(please see additional photos attached)

Thank you!!


----------



## GWENofYALE

Posting the other one I am considering.  Thank you so much!! 

Item Name:  Authentic Balenciaga NWOT Blue Leather City Handbag Purse Tote + Strap & Mirror
Item Number: 153091467397
Seller ID: luxecoutureusa
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/153091467397?ul_noapp=true


----------



## ksuromax

GWENofYALE said:


> Hello!  Reposting with additional photos requested from the seller. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA cross body bag, Bleu Lazul gold hardware $1395
> Item Number: 202271255763
> Seller ID: love24
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/202271255763?ul_noapp=true
> (please see additional photos attached)
> 
> Thank you!!


Looks fine, no red flag


----------



## ksuromax

This one is not authentic, sorry


GWENofYALE said:


> Posting the other one I am considering.  Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item Name:  Authentic Balenciaga NWOT Blue Leather City Handbag Purse Tote + Strap & Mirror
> Item Number: 153091467397
> Seller ID: luxecoutureusa
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/153091467397?ul_noapp=true


----------



## sweetnbubbly

Hi everyone!
Kindly identify  and authenticate this balenciaga..the seller is not familiar with the name..TIA 

Item Name: Balenciaga Blue Bayong 2 way bag
Item Number: 283053847827
Seller ID: coolstuf88812
Link:https://www.ebay.ph/itm/BALENCIAGA-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## peacebabe

Photos required for authentication need to be visible, clear & sharp. Can see well from the collaged photo



sweetnbubbly said:


> Hi everyone!
> Kindly identify  and authenticate this balenciaga..the seller is not familiar with the name..TIA
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Blue Bayong 2 way bag
> Item Number: 283053847827
> Seller ID: coolstuf88812
> Link:https://www.ebay.ph/itm/BALENCIAGA-BLUE-BAYONG-2WAY-BAG/283053847827?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## sweetnbubbly

Hi Peacebabe!I will ask for clearer photos then...thank you! Btw, no idea of the bag's name?



sweetnbubbly said:


> Hi everyone!
> Kindly identify  and authenticate this balenciaga..the seller is not familiar with the name..TIA
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Blue Bayong 2 way bag
> Item Number: 283053847827
> Seller ID: coolstuf88812
> Link:https://www.ebay.ph/itm/BALENCIAGA-BLUE-BAYONG-2WAY-BAG/283053847827?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## peacebabe

Nope, this is under Men's range, thus not familiar



sweetnbubbly said:


> Hi Peacebabe!I will ask for clearer photos then...thank you! Btw, no idea of the bag's name?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## sweetnbubbly

peacebabe said:


> Nope, this is under Men's range, thus not familiar


Here are the additional photos..TIA


----------



## GWENofYALE

ksuromax said:


> This one is not authentic, sorry


Thanks for your help with both!!


----------



## Cleopie71

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure!


Hello, again. I was able to buy the white first and here are some of her pics. It seems like there were some repairs made on the hardware as I noticed some of it looking different.


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



sweetnbubbly said:


> Here are the additional photos..TIA


----------



## peacebabe

Is there a tiny "925" at the right bottom corner of the metal plate? Also, please post the back of the zipper head with the "Lampo" 



Cleopie71 said:


> Hello, again. I was able to buy the white first and here are some of her pics. It seems like there were some repairs made on the hardware as I noticed some of it looking different.
> View attachment 4131766
> View attachment 4131767
> View attachment 4131768
> View attachment 4131769
> View attachment 4131770


----------



## VivianeCai

Hello authenticators, I have owned this classic black city bag for about 3 years. I bought it brand new from one of the online luxury brand website. It’s s/s 2015. I have always believed it’s authentic. Recently I heard few bad comments about that website, so I need options from here. 
Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## peacebabe

Please take a sharp & clear photo of the back of tag again. The flash is blinding the letters



VivianeCai said:


> Hello authenticators, I have owned this classic black city bag for about 3 years. I bought it brand new from one of the online luxury brand website. It’s s/s 2015. I have always believed it’s authentic. Recently I heard few bad comments about that website, so I need options from here.
> Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## VivianeCai

peacebabe said:


> Please take a sharp & clear photo of the back of tag again. The flash is blinding the letters


Sorry, is this better? It’s bit hard to capture. Thanks


----------



## peacebabe

Nope ...... the 3rd line of wordings are very important ...... I need to be able to see EVERY letter clearly 



VivianeCai said:


> Sorry, is this better? It’s bit hard to capture. Thanks


----------



## VivianeCai

peacebabe said:


> Nope ...... the 3rd line of wordings are very important ...... I need to be able to see EVERY letter clearly



Sorry, i guess this is best I’ve taken so far. Hopefully can be read.


----------



## peacebabe

If you have not purchased the bag, i will tell you to avoid. May i know where you purchased it from ?

@ksuromax @muchstuff . Please take a look too



VivianeCai said:


> Sorry, i guess this is best I’ve taken so far. Hopefully can be read.


----------



## VivianeCai

peacebabe said:


> If you have not purchased the bag, i will tell you to avoid. May i know where you purchased it from ?
> 
> From *******.com.au
> Thanks for your reply! I feel bit unsure now. Should I just go back to them saying the bag might not be authentic?
> 
> @ksuromax @muchstuff . Please take a look too


----------



## peacebabe

@VivianeCai   So where did you purchased from?


----------



## VivianeCai

peacebabe said:


> So where did you purchased from?



*******.com.au
Sorry, my reply kinda went in middle of your old reply.


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks. Lets see if others have different opinion



VivianeCai said:


> *******.com.au
> Sorry, my reply kinda went in middle of your old reply.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## VivianeCai

peacebabe said:


> Thanks. Lets see if others have different opinion


Thank you anyway. Fingers crossed.


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Is there a tiny "925" at the right bottom corner of the metal plate? Also, please post the back of the zipper head with the "Lampo"





Cleopie71 said:


> Hello, again. I was able to buy the white first and here are some of her pics. It seems like there were some repairs made on the hardware as I noticed some of it looking different.
> View attachment 4131766
> View attachment 4131767
> View attachment 4131768
> View attachment 4131769
> View attachment 4131770



@peacebabe if you look at the original post, the zipper head is there (post 9118). I told the OP at the time that what I saw looked good but she was missing the rivet and a better pic of the tag would be ideal. On the original post you can the the 925 on the tag front.
@Cleopie71 this bag is from F/W 2003 and the hardware is correct for the year. Hardware has gone through changes over the years, if you're comparing the hardware on this bag to a newer model it won't look the same.


----------



## Cleopie71

muchstuff said:


> @peacebabe if you look at the original post, the zipper head is there (post 9118). I told the OP at the time that what I saw looked good but she was missing the rivet and a better pic of the tag would be ideal. On the original post you can the the 925 on the tag front.
> @Cleopie71 this bag is from F/W 2003 and the hardware is correct for the year. Hardware has gone through changes over the years, if you're comparing the hardware on this bag to a newer model it won't look the same.


Thanks, ladies. What I meant was when I received the bag some of the hardware are different (quite noticeable in actual) which got me thinking that the bag was already repaired before. I really didnt noticed the number 925, it was so small Leather is still fantastic though and much smooshier than the blue one. I thank you for your help especially to muchstuff, yeah I just wanna show off the rivet and the tag after getting the lil lady.


----------



## muchstuff

Cleopie71 said:


> Thanks, ladies. What I meant was when I received the bag some of the hardware are different (quite noticeable in actual) which got me thinking that the bag was already repaired before. I really didnt noticed the number 925, it was so small Leather is still fantastic though and much smooshier than the blue one. I thank you for your help especially to muchstuff, yeah I just wanna show off the rivet and the tag after getting the lil lady.


Yes, the rivets in the early bags didn't have the notches cut into them, that started in 2005. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## Charliedh

Hi Guys, I know I don’t have all required pics but can I get a first impression on this one, it would help me a lot.. Thanks so much in advance!

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.nl/ulk/itm/253751631867


----------



## muchstuff

Charliedh said:


> Hi Guys, I know I don’t have all required pics but can I get a first impression on this one, it would help me a lot.. Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.nl/ulk/itm/253751631867



Nothing screams fake but the pics aren’t very helpful. I honestly can’t tell for sure but I think it’s a Velo. If it was a classic City it would have the silver interior tag.


----------



## jabuti

Hi ladies,

If you get a moment, can you sweep an eye over this bag on PoshMark?  It is listed as a City but I think its a Town.  The color might be Beige Nougatine.  Any idea if this is prone to color transfer?  Thanks!  

https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenc...old-Hardware-Excelle-5b1e7098c4f7ac46efd4ffbd


----------



## muchstuff

jabuti said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> If you get a moment, can you sweep an eye over this bag on PoshMark?  It is listed as a City but I think its a Town.  The color might be Beige Nougatine.  Any idea if this is prone to color transfer?  Thanks!
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenc...old-Hardware-Excelle-5b1e7098c4f7ac46efd4ffbd


Looks like a Town to me, you're missing too many pics for an authentication, please see the link below. Rose gold hardware was made from S/S 2010 to F/W 2012, and the 2010 zipper heads were blank, so if authentic this would be from either 2011 or 2012, possibly cumin, too early for beige nougatine. Please refer to this post number if you re-post with the additional pics.


----------



## Katz

Hello, is this ebay item authentic? Thanks!
item number is
263767350911


----------



## peacebabe

PLease post actual URL link



Katz said:


> Hello, is this ebay item authentic? Thanks!
> item number is
> 263767350911


----------



## Katz

peacebabe said:


> PLease post actual URL link


Sorry, i was on my ipad and could not see the url.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-City-Bag-VIOLET-PRUNE-MINT/263767350911?hash=item3d69c25e7f:g:ZuUAAOSwjpRatssD&_sacat=0&_nkw=balenciaga+violet+prune&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=m570.l1313


----------



## peacebabe

Nothing alarming. But good to see closed up photos of the rivet, back of zipper head & bale. Click on ,y undersigned link to see examples



Katz said:


> Sorry, i was on my ipad and could not see the url.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-City-Bag-VIOLET-PRUNE-MINT/263767350911?hash=item3d69c25e7f:g:ZuUAAOSwjpRatssD&_sacat=0&_nkw=balenciaga+violet+prune&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=m570.l1313


----------



## Katz

peacebabe said:


> Nothing alarming. But good to see closed up photos of the rivet, back of zipper head & bale. Click on ,y undersigned link to see examples



thanks! i made the request.


----------



## Charliedh

muchstuff said:


> Nothing screams fake but the pics aren’t very helpful. I honestly can’t tell for sure but I think it’s a Velo. If it was a classic City it would have the silver interior tag.



Thanks so much!
I have another auction.. I requested the missing pics from seller

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.nl/ulk/itm/392080524092


----------



## muchstuff

Charliedh said:


> Thanks so much!
> I have another auction.. I requested the missing pics from seller
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.nl/ulk/itm/392080524092


Again, nothing's looking obviously fake but you know you're missing pics. You have noticed the torn leather over the giant studs on the front? That was the big draw back with the giant covered leather bags. The leather on the studs either showed a lot of wear or ended up torn.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Again, nothing's looking obviously fake but you know you're missing pics. You have noticed the torn leather over the giant studs on the front? That was the big draw back with the giant covered leather bags. The leather on the studs either showed a lot of wear or ended up torn.


besides, the buckles are bare, i.e. leather torn/worn off completely


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> besides, the buckles are bare, i.e. leather torn/worn off completely


Good point, I overlooked that!


----------



## Katz

peacebabe said:


> Nothing alarming. But good to see closed up photos of the rivet, back of zipper head & bale. Click on ,y undersigned link to see examples



hi again, more pics uploaded by seller. Thanks in advance!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2637673509...0b7d2371640ab4c8731658cfff553d2&ul_noapp=true


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



Katz said:


> hi again, more pics uploaded by seller. Thanks in advance!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/263767350911?ul_ref=https%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F0%2Fe11051.m43.l1123%2F7%3Feuid%3D02a21276c5a643edb0c0b89594539d15%26bu%3D43152647123%26loc%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fulk%252Fitm%252F263767350911%26sojTags%3Dbu%3Dbu%26srcrot%3De11051.m43.l1123%26rvr_id%3D0%26rvr_ts%3Da0b7d2371640ab4c8731658cfff553d2&ul_noapp=true


----------



## sakura

Hi, could you help me authenticate this bag? Thank you! 

Item Name: Rose City


----------



## Tina.T

Hello authenticators! Id greatly appreciate if you could authenticate this bag. Thanks in advance
*Item Name:*Balenciaga Giant City
*Item Number:* 253709630131
*Seller ID:* Boom2Hanteen
*Link:* https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Auth-BALENC...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## muchstuff

sakura said:


> Hi, could you help me authenticate this bag? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Rose City


A clearer pic of the tag back would be nice to have but it looks good IMO.


----------



## muchstuff

Tina.T said:


> Hello authenticators! Id greatly appreciate if you could authenticate this bag. Thanks in advance
> *Item Name:*Balenciaga Giant City
> *Item Number:* 253709630131
> *Seller ID:* Boom2Hanteen
> *Link:* https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Auth-BALENCIAGA-Giant-City-2Way-Shoulder-Hand-Bag-Leather-Blue-Mirror-30V1176/253709630131?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


No red flags but you're missing some pics for an authentication, please see link in red below.


----------



## lindlind

peacebabe said:


> Agree with ksuromax. I do hope poshmark's team is sharp enough to spot it. Hope you paid by Paypal & able to get refund.



Just want to update you on this. It does not pass  Poshmark's authentication and they're refunding my money!! What a relief!! Thank you so much for your help @peacebabe @ksuromax


----------



## teasebrat

Good day.. can somebody help me authenticate this preloved balenciaga bag..?

Item Name: first classic city
Attached are the photos


----------



## muchstuff

teasebrat said:


> Good day.. can somebody help me authenticate this preloved balenciaga bag..?
> 
> Item Name: first classic city
> Attached are the photos


Nothing obviously amiss but you're missing a pic of the bale and the back of the zipper head and the pic of the tag front has a lot of reflective glare. (This is a First, not a City as the description states).


----------



## teasebrat

Thank you.. she also provided this additional photo


----------



## muchstuff

teasebrat said:


> Thank you.. she also provided this additional photo


Again, nothing looks suspicious to me, based on what I can see you're OK but without all of the pics needed it's not a complete picture.


----------



## peacebabe

Awesome !!! Happy hunting again 



lindlind said:


> Just want to update you on this. It does not pass  Poshmark's authentication and they're refunding my money!! What a relief!! Thank you so much for your help @peacebabe @ksuromax


----------



## ksuromax

lindlind said:


> Just want to update you on this. It does not pass  Poshmark's authentication and they're refunding my money!! What a relief!! Thank you so much for your help @peacebabe @ksuromax


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## LostInBal

sakura said:


> Hi, could you help me authenticate this bag? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Rose City


OMG.. Authentic to me and ultra minty 04 Rose City RH!


----------



## unica_maldita

Please help me authenticate

Item Name: Balenciaga Giant City
Link: https://ph.carousell.com/p/175229704


----------



## ksuromax

unica_maldita said:


> Please help me authenticate
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Giant City
> Link: https://ph.carousell.com/p/175229704


You are missing some pics, but what i can see from the provided ones don't look good at all


----------



## unica_maldita

ksuromax said:


> You are missing some pics, but what i can see from the provided ones don't look good at all



Can you elaborate on why it doesn't look authentic? I can ask for more pictures, the seller says. Thank you!


----------



## annrytz

Hello. Got this Balenciaga Work online for a good price. It is a bit old, leather re colored. Mirror is missing. May I kindly please request for this to be authenticated? Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

unica_maldita said:


> Can you elaborate on why it doesn't look authentic? I can ask for more pictures, the seller says. Thank you!


we do not give the hints to the bad guys, but get all needed pic (see a link in my signature) and we will give you a firm answer


----------



## unica_maldita

ksuromax said:


> we do not give the hints to the bad guys, but get all needed pic (see a link in my signature) and we will give you a firm answer


Ohhh I see it now. This one?


----------



## mimott

Hi. Just bought this on eBay and wanted to double check

153057734253
kakari2

View attachment 4135001


View attachment 4135014


View attachment 4135016


View attachment 4135020


View attachment 4135022


View attachment 4135023


----------



## mimott

I can’t remember how to attach the link[emoji1324]


----------



## mimott

Also does this look off?


----------



## peacebabe

Yes, it's totally off ...



mimott said:


> Also does this look off?
> 
> View attachment 4135068
> 
> 4135069[/ATTACH]']
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4135069
> 
> 4135070[/ATTACH]']
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4135070
> 
> 4135071[/ATTACH]']
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4135071


----------



## peacebabe

This is part of it. In fact other features are also red flag. Please avoid



unica_maldita said:


> Ohhh I see it now. This one?


----------



## mimott

peacebabe said:


> Yes, it's totally off ...



Thankyou!!! It is on eBay right now but can’t work out how to attach the link.
Thanks very much


----------



## mimott

Hi peacebabe. I have also added photos of a Folk I have just bought and hope the photos have come out. Not having a great night working this out again[emoji51]


----------



## peacebabe

My pleasure 



mimott said:


> Thankyou!!! It is on eBay right now but can’t work out how to attach the link.
> Thanks very much


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Can't see any photos



mimott said:


> Hi peacebabe. I have also added photos of a Folk I have just bought and hope the photos have come out. Not having a great night working this out again[emoji51]


----------



## mimott

mimott said:


> Hi. Just bought this on eBay and wanted to double check
> 
> 153057734253
> kakari2


----------



## mimott

peacebabe said:


> Can't see any photos



Just below now


----------



## peacebabe

Your attachment is not working. Try clicking yourself



mimott said:


> Just below now


----------



## mimott

View attachment 4135099

[URL="http://
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4135100


This Folk peace babe


----------



## Cami46

Hi, 

Please, can someone authenticate this Balenciaga Holiday Classic Metallic Edge Mini City? 

Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

unica_maldita said:


> Ohhh I see it now. This one?


this is one of the pics required, and the metal thing shall be visible fully, facing straight


----------



## peacebabe

Missing photos. Click on the link

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/



mimott said:


> View attachment 4135093
> 
> 4135094[/ATTACH]']
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4135094
> 
> 4135095[/ATTACH]']
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4135095
> 
> 4135099[/ATTACH]']
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4135099
> 
> [URL="http://
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4135100
> 
> 
> This Folk peace babe


----------



## Charliedh

Dear authenticators, could you please check out this Balenciaga Midday bag?
I hope these pics are sufficient, if not let me know.
Thanks so much in advance. This will hopefully be my last authentication request!


----------



## sakura

Thanks muchstuff and aalinne_72 for helping to authenticate the bag in post #9365.  

The seller has kindly sent me a clearer picture of the back inside tag.


----------



## mimott

peacebabe said:


> Your attachment is not working. Try clicking yourself



I’m trying. Can’t make it work[emoji1324]


----------



## muchstuff

sakura said:


> Thanks muchstuff and aalinne_72 for helping to authenticate the bag in post #9365.
> 
> The seller has kindly sent me a clearer picture of the back inside tag.


You've got yourself a very nice oldie, congrats!


----------



## mimott

Hi peacenabe. 
This is the Folk I just purchased. It feels good but need to double check.
Thankyou!!!


----------



## mimott

mimott said:


> View attachment 4135780
> View attachment 4135782
> View attachment 4135783
> View attachment 4135785
> 
> 
> Hi peacenabe.
> This is the Folk I just purchased. It feels good but need to double check.
> Thankyou!!!



View attachment 4135811


----------



## mimott

peacebabe said:


> Missing photos. Click on the link
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/



Added more now. It’s somewhere below, I hope[emoji51]


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



mimott said:


> View attachment 4135811
> View attachment 4135814
> View attachment 4135816
> View attachment 4135817
> View attachment 4135818


----------



## mimott

mimott said:


> View attachment 4135811
> View attachment 4135814
> View attachment 4135816
> View attachment 4135817
> View attachment 4135818




Thanks very much peacebabe!


----------



## Katherine-Nor

Hi! Would anyone be able to authenticate this Balenciaga town for me? 
It’s not out for auction online, but I’ll attach the photos.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Juana Abetria

Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive
> 
> 
> Andrea777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help! Let me know thoughts
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Ch...-Messenger-Bag-black-/182028954870?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Item: 182028954870
> Black chevre maxi besace
> Seller amanadarae46os
> EBAy
> 
> Thanks again purse forum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Addy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to Balenciaga in this thread.
> 
> - Please do a search within the thread (use Search this thread located on the top right corner) to check if the item has been reviewed by one of the senior authenticators before posting. Try to put your search term in quotes. For example, instead of searching for 1234567890, search for "1234567890"
> 
> - Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> then attach any photos
> 
> - You cannot post your own auctions. However, should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to defend your own auction if its authenticity is questioned, please do not authenticate your own Bbag.
> 
> - Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> - Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> - Please post link (eg/ #4888 , copy and paste the post number) to the original query when requesting a second opinion or in follow up post.
> 
> - Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> 
> - Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> - Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Disclaimer
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ipate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to Balenciaga in this thread.
> 
> - Please do a search within the thread (use Search this thread located on the top right corner) to check if the item has been reviewed by one of the senior authenticators before posting.
> 
> - Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> then attach any photos
> 
> - You cannot post your own auctions. However, should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to defend your own auction if its authenticity is questioned, please do not authenticate your own Bbag.
> 
> - Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> - Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> - Please post link (eg/ #4888 , copy and paste the post number) to the original query when requesting a second opinion or in follow up post.
> 
> - Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> 
> - Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> - Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.





peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag


----------



## Juana Abetria

Can you help me authenticate this one.ive attached the photos.your reply is very much appreciated.thank you.


----------



## Juana Abetria

Can you help me authenticate this one.ive attached the photos.your reply is very much appreciated.thank you.


----------



## Antonia

Hi, I just purchased this from the real real.  I hope it is real real lol.  I think it's chevre?   Is this the Plomb color? Please let me know.   Thanks a bunch !


----------



## Ferrer

Hi, is this bag authenitc or not?

Item name: Balenciaga Weekender
Item number: 0578W (???)
Seller ID: opheliemclr
Link: https://www.vinted.fr/sacs-femmes/sacs-a-main/98049959-sac-balenciaga

Thanks for any help!


----------



## muchstuff

Antonia said:


> Hi, I just purchased this from the real real.  I hope it is real real lol.  I think it's chevre?   Is this the Plomb color? Please let me know.   Thanks a bunch !


What I see looks good but for an authentication you're missing a pic of the tag front and the bale. Can't say re: the colour, sorry. It's pre F/W 2008 and is chevre...could be anthra? Hard to tell from the pics, maybe a tad light for plomb?


----------



## muchstuff

Ferrer said:


> Hi, is this bag authenitc or not?
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Weekender
> Item number: 0578W (???)
> Seller ID: opheliemclr
> Link: https://www.vinted.fr/sacs-femmes/sacs-a-main/98049959-sac-balenciaga
> 
> Thanks for any help!


What I see so far looks good but other pics needed for authentication. Please re-post with a pic of the tag back and the rivet as mentioned by @atlantis1982 . Quote post number 9413 when you re-post please.


----------



## muchstuff

Juana Abetria said:


> Can you help me authenticate this one.ive attached the photos.your reply is very much appreciated.thank you.


Not authentic IMO, sorry.


----------



## muchstuff

Katherine-Nor said:


> View attachment 4137560
> View attachment 4137561
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Would anyone be able to authenticate this Balenciaga town for me?
> It’s not out for auction online, but I’ll attach the photos.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Authentic IMO.


----------



## Antonia

muchstuff said:


> What I see looks good but for an authentication you're missing a pic of the tag front and the bale. Can't say re: the colour, sorry. It's pre F/W 2008 and is chevre...could be anthra? Hard to tell from the pics, maybe a tad light for plomb?


Ok, thank you...I am trying to send the two pics from my phone but having connection issues so I'll try again tomorrow.  I appreciate your time!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Antonia said:


> Ok, thank you...I am trying to send the two pics from my phone but having connection issues so I'll try again tomorrow.  I appreciate your time!!!


My pleasure!


----------



## ksuromax

Juana Abetria said:


> Can you help me authenticate this one.ive attached the photos.your reply is very much appreciated.thank you.
> View attachment 4137688
> View attachment 4137688


thank you for the additional pics, but i agree with Muchstuff, this bag is not authentic 


muchstuff said:


> Not authentic IMO, sorry.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> thank you for the additional pics, but i agree with Muchstuff, this bag is not authentic


Sorry ksuro, I didn't realize you had already been authenticating this one!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Sorry ksuro, I didn't realize you had already been authenticating this one!


why sorry? we are backing up each other, whoever is online - answers the request!


----------



## Juana Abetria

ksuromax said:


> thank you for the additional pics, but i agree with Muchstuff, this bag is not authentic


Thank you!


----------



## Juana Abetria

Can you help me authenticate this one.ive attached the photos.your reply is very much appreciated.thank you


----------



## Juana Abetria

And also this.thank you.you all are such a big help.


----------



## LostInBal

Juana Abetria said:


> And also this.thank you.you all are such a big help.


Authentic to me 05 S/S Black City RH


----------



## Antonia

muchstuff said:


> What I see looks good but for an authentication you're missing a pic of the tag front and the bale. Can't say re: the colour, sorry. It's pre F/W 2008 and is chevre...could be anthra? Hard to tell from the pics, maybe a tad light for plomb?


Ok, here are the pics you needed.   And thank you again!


----------



## Charliedh

Charliedh said:


> Dear authenticators, could you please check out this Balenciaga Midday bag?
> I hope these pics are sufficient, if not let me know.
> Thanks so much in advance. This will hopefully be my last authentication request!



Could someone please check out my submission?


----------



## annrytz

annrytz said:


> Hello. Got this Balenciaga Work online for a good price. It is a bit old, leather re colored. Mirror is missing. May I kindly please request for this to be authenticated? Thank you


Hello Authenticators. Bumping up my original post. Hope you’d be able to help authenticate. Please do let me know if you need more pics. Thanks so much.


----------



## muchstuff

Antonia said:


> Ok, here are the pics you needed.   And thank you again!


I'd say you're good to go.


----------



## muchstuff

Charliedh said:


> Could someone please check out my submission?


I'm going to go with authentic, but the back of the tag isn't in very good shape so it makes it a bit tough.


----------



## muchstuff

annrytz said:


> Hello Authenticators. Bumping up my original post. Hope you’d be able to help authenticate. Please do let me know if you need more pics. Thanks so much.


Can you post a clear right way up pic of the front of the tag, including the bottom right hand corner? Please quote the original post number when you resubmit.


----------



## Sssand

Item Name: balenciaga velo
Seller ID: juneari
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/180596500

Hi will appreciate experts help. Thank you so much


----------



## Charliedh

muchstuff said:


> I'm going to go with authentic, but the back of the tag isn't in very good shape so it makes it a bit tough.



Thank you so much! That’s a relief. I’m aware the tag is quote wrinkly and hard to photograph.


----------



## muchstuff

Charliedh said:


> Thank you so much! That’s a relief. I’m aware the tag is quote wrinkly and hard to photograph.
> 
> View attachment 4139841


I think you're fine .


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Sssand said:


> Item Name: balenciaga velo
> Seller ID: juneari
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/180596500
> 
> Hi will appreciate experts help. Thank you so much



Please see the link in red below for the pics needed. All must be clear, forward facing and close up.


----------



## Antonia

muchstuff said:


> I'd say you're good to go.


Whew!  Thank you so much for your time!!


----------



## muchstuff

Antonia said:


> Whew!  Thank you so much for your time!!



Any time!


----------



## Monsterbrand

Hello everyone,

Could any authenticator help me to authenticate this Balenciaga Work bag please? As I just received it and found the bag has no stud at the bottom and no twin pockets inside. Thank you so much.

Item name: Balenciaga Work
Item no: -
Seller ID : -
Link : -


----------



## Monsterbrand

Hello,

Once again please help to authenticate this Balenciaga Arena Work bag. Thanks a million.

Item Name: BALENCIAGA Arena Lamb Leather Classic Work Bag
Item Number: 163152843892
Seller ID: rakuichi-japan
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...g-Black-w-mirror-Italy-/163152843892#viTabs_0


----------



## csee0288

Good Morning, can i trouble you to authenticate this?

Item name: Balenciaga Giant PT GH
Seller Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/180748396


----------



## csee0288

Pls find more pics attached. Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

Monsterbrand said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Could any authenticator help me to authenticate this Balenciaga Work bag please? As I just received it and found the bag has no stud at the bottom and no twin pockets inside. Thank you so much.
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Work
> Item no: -
> Seller ID : -
> Link : -
> 
> View attachment 4140540
> View attachment 4140541
> View attachment 4140543
> View attachment 4140544
> View attachment 4140546
> View attachment 4140547
> View attachment 4140549
> View attachment 4140550


Please add a pic of the back of the zipper head and the rivet. feet were only on the giant hardware bags to the best of my knowledge. The cell phone pocket was added in 2012, the interior tag on this bag indicates 2010.


----------



## muchstuff

Monsterbrand said:


> Hello,
> 
> Once again please help to authenticate this Balenciaga Arena Work bag. Thanks a million.
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA Arena Lamb Leather Classic Work Bag
> Item Number: 163152843892
> Seller ID: rakuichi-japan
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...g-Black-w-mirror-Italy-/163152843892#viTabs_0


Missing pics on this one too, please see link below in red.


----------



## muchstuff

csee0288 said:


> Good Morning, can i trouble you to authenticate this?
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Giant PT GH
> Seller Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/180748396


Missing pics needed, see link in red below, but it doesn't look good from what I can see. Oops, just saw the added pics, definitely fake.


----------



## Monsterbrand

Monsterbrand said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Could any authenticator help me to authenticate this Balenciaga Work bag please? As I just received it and found the bag has no stud at the bottom and no twin pockets inside. Thank you so much.
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Work
> Item no: -
> Seller ID : -
> Link : -
> 
> View attachment 4140540
> View attachment 4140541
> View attachment 4140543
> View attachment 4140544
> View attachment 4140546
> View attachment 4140547
> View attachment 4140549
> View attachment 4140550



Here are some missing pics ...


----------



## csee0288

muchstuff said:


> Missing pics needed, see link in red below, but it doesn't look good from what I can see. Oops, just saw the added pics, definitely fake.


Thank you!! Then I will pass the deal!


----------



## muchstuff

Monsterbrand said:


> Here are some missing pics ...
> View attachment 4141389
> View attachment 4141390
> View attachment 4141390
> View attachment 4141392



Authentic IMO.


----------



## muchstuff

csee0288 said:


> Thank you!! Then I will pass the deal!



My pleasure!


----------



## Monsterbrand

muchstuff said:


> Please add a pic of the back of the zipper head and the rivet. feet were only on the giant hardware bags to the best of my knowledge. The cell phone pocket was added in 2012, the interior tag on this bag indicates 2010.



Hi muchstuff,

Please see additional pics as per requested. I really have no idea how to edit or add pics to my previous post. So I just added them here in reply. Sorry.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Monsterbrand

muchstuff said:


> Authentic IMO.



Well thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Monsterbrand said:


> Well thank you so much!



My pleasure!


----------



## eyeonprize

Please authenticate this Bal for me... the tags seem worn.


----------



## ksuromax

eyeonprize said:


> Please authenticate this Bal for me... the tags seem worn.


i don't see anything alarming, just one thing to note - the cord on the handles has been replaced.


----------



## eyeonprize

ksuromax said:


> i don't see anything alarming, just one thing to note - the cord on the handles has been replaced.


I totally agree. It's the cords that threw me off. 

Thank you for helping me!!


----------



## ksuromax

eyeonprize said:


> I totally agree. It's the cords that threw me off.
> 
> Thank you for helping me!!


anytime


----------



## doofkopf

Item Name: Balenciaga Mini City
Item Number: 309544 1000 ? 527276


----------



## joybm66

Hi, could you kindly authenticate this balenciaga?

Item name: BALENCIAGA Black Leather City Velo Arena Moto 2 Way Satchel Purse Handbag
Item number: 173409837938
Seller ID: lovedluxuryfashion
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/BALENCIAGA-...rentrq:c85ef7961640ad483704154cfff49a52|iid:1


----------



## muchstuff

doofkopf said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga Mini City
> Item Number: 309544 1000 ? 527276


Please see the link below in red for pics needed. All pics need to be clear, close up and forward-facing. Can you also add a pic of the tag back without the corner bent back?


----------



## muchstuff

joybm66 said:


> Hi, could you kindly authenticate this balenciaga?
> 
> Item name: BALENCIAGA Black Leather City Velo Arena Moto 2 Way Satchel Purse Handbag
> Item number: 173409837938
> Seller ID: lovedluxuryfashion
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/BALENCIAGA-Black-Leather-City-Velo-Arena-Moto-2-Way-Satchel-Purse-Handbag/173409837938?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908131621&meid=818aec91a4aa436bb10cbb3a1abfe5e0&pid=100678&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=173409837938&itm=173409837938&_trksid=p2481888.c100678.m3607&_trkparms=pageci:112fbf82-8ea5-11e8-8e1a-74dbd1808ec1|parentrq:c85ef7961640ad483704154cfff49a52|iid:1


Missing close up pics of the bale, rivet and back of zipper head. See link below in red for pics needed.


----------



## purseaddict76

Hello ladies,
Would you authenticate this bag please?  Thanks in advance!

names: Balenciaga Black Leather Tube Square Crossbody bag.
Seller: traceybsm
Item no: 263821602293
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Black-Leather-Tube-Square-Crossbody-Bag-Retail-1700/263821602293


----------



## muchstuff

purseaddict76 said:


> Hello ladies,
> Would you authenticate this bag please?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> names: Balenciaga Black Leather Tube Square Crossbody bag.
> Seller: traceybsm
> Item no: 263821602293
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Black-Leather-Tube-Square-Crossbody-Bag-Retail-1700/263821602293



I don’t have experience with this style but I do know that your pics won’t do. Front and back of interior tag and all hardware pics must be clear, close up and forward facing.


----------



## purseaddict76

muchstuff said:


> I don’t have experience with this style but I do know that your pics won’t do. Front and back of interior tag and all hardware pics must be clear, close up and forward facing.


Ok thanks!


----------



## idleyute

Can I get this authenticated please? I know fashionphile is supposed to be reputable, but would love a second opinion 

https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-rose-gold-work-black-248471


----------



## El-tristan

Hi,
Can someone authenticate this Balenciaga bag I bought from Ebay?
Thanks in advance.

Item name: Balenciaga Classic Work (I researched this myself)
Item number: 273333584889
	

		
			
		

		
	






Seller: japan_monoshare

I'm posting my own photos as well.

link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...cWGf2iq3LI%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## LostInBal

El-tristan said:


> Hi,
> Can someone authenticate this Balenciaga bag I bought from Ebay?
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Classic Work (I researched this myself)
> Item number: 273333584889
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4143799
> View attachment 4143799
> View attachment 4143802
> View attachment 4143803
> 
> Seller: japan_monoshare
> 
> I'm posting my own photos as well.
> 
> link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-Hand-Bag-Cream-Leather-262803-/273333584889?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=%2FzV7RjOa6tuqDNmt6cWGf2iq3LI%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


Authentic in my opinion


----------



## muchstuff

El-tristan said:


> Hi,
> Can someone authenticate this Balenciaga bag I bought from Ebay?
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Classic Work (I researched this myself)
> Item number: 273333584889
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4143799
> View attachment 4143799
> View attachment 4143802
> View attachment 4143803
> 
> Seller: japan_monoshare
> 
> I'm posting my own photos as well.
> 
> link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-Hand-Bag-Cream-Leather-262803-/273333584889?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=%2FzV7RjOa6tuqDNmt6cWGf2iq3LI%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


delete


----------



## muchstuff

idleyute said:


> Can I get this authenticated please? I know fashionphile is supposed to be reputable, but would love a second opinion
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-rose-gold-work-black-248471


Missing pics please see the link below in red for pics needed.


----------



## El-tristan

aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic in my opinion



nice to know. thank you


----------



## lindlind

Hi, please help authenticate this one. 

Item name: Balenciaga Mini City
Seller Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-silver-metallic-edge-mini-city-bleu-acier-269304

Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

lindlind said:


> Hi, please help authenticate this one.
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Mini City
> Seller Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-silver-metallic-edge-mini-city-bleu-acier-269304
> 
> Thank you!


Missing pics, please see link below in red.


----------



## Laura Barnes

Hi All,

I am new to this site and would be grateful on some help authenticating this Balenciaga Mini city please

Item Name : Balenciaga Giant Mini City
(Bag was purchased 2 years ago)
then attach any photos


----------



## muchstuff

Laura Barnes said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this site and would be grateful on some help authenticating this Balenciaga Mini city please
> 
> Item Name : Balenciaga Giant Mini City
> (Bag was purchased 2 years ago)
> then attach any photos


Hi and welcome! Please have a look at the link below in red to see the pics needed for authentication. Also please list where the bag was purchased from.


----------



## Laura Barnes

Hi, thank you ☺️ 
I will upload a few more images but these are all I have. I am yet to purchasing.
I am told the bag was purchased two years ago in Cricket. A designer shopping boutique in Liverpool (they are stocklosts of Balenciaga)


----------



## muchstuff

Laura Barnes said:


> Hi, thank you ☺️
> I will upload a few more images but these are all I have. I am yet to purchasing.
> I am told the bag was purchased two years ago in Cricket. A designer shopping boutique in Liverpool (they are stocklosts of Balenciaga)


Sorry but without the needed pictures I'm not comfortable giving advice.


----------



## lindlind

muchstuff said:


> Missing pics please see the link below in red for pics needed.



I am not sure how to request more pics from them as I never shop there before. Is there any worrying mark as far as you can see?
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-silver-metallic-edge-mini-city-bleu-acier-269304


----------



## muchstuff

lindlind said:


> I am not sure how to request more pics from them as I never shop there before. Is there any worrying mark as far as you can see?
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-silver-metallic-edge-mini-city-bleu-acier-269304


I'll defer to one of the authenticators with more experience re: the metal edge bags. @peacebabe , or @ksuromax  any thoughts?
You can always just contact FP and ask for the pics needed, I don't know how fast they are in responding. They're a respected site but I personally like to see all pics needed.


----------



## ksuromax

lindlind said:


> I am not sure how to request more pics from them as I never shop there before. Is there any worrying mark as far as you can see?
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-silver-metallic-edge-mini-city-bleu-acier-269304


from what i see, looks good


----------



## annrytz

annrytz said:


> Hello Authenticators. Bumping up my original post. Hope you’d be able to help authenticate. Please do





muchstuff said:


> Can you post a clear right way up pic of the front of the tag, including the bottom right hand corner? Please quote the original post number when you resubmit.


Here you go. Apologies for the delay in replying. Original post#9380. Thank you very very much


----------



## muchstuff

annrytz said:


> View attachment 4144393
> View attachment 4144394
> 
> 
> Here you go. Apologies for the delay in replying. Original post#9380. Thank you very very much


I think you're fine.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## annrytz

muchstuff said:


> I think you're fine.


Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

annrytz said:


> Thank you so much!


My pleasure!


----------



## Laura Barnes

muchstuff said:


> Sorry but without the needed pictures I'm not comfortable giving advice.



Hi I am trying my best to source more pictures, particularly that of the serial number.
Are you able to refer mine to another member as seen in another post? 
From what you see can anyone comment?
Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

Laura Barnes said:


> Hi I am trying my best to source more pictures, particularly that of the serial number.
> Are you able to refer mine to another member as seen in another post?
> From what you see can anyone comment?
> Thanks


I can tag @ksuromax  and @peacebabe  (post 9474 ladies) but you have only two pics and none of the markers we look at to determine authentication. Not much to go on. It's not just the serial number that's needed, I believe I mentioned the link below in red. It'll show you the pics we need.


----------



## Laura Barnes

thank you so much .
I have uploaded about 6 pictures? Have these all come through or are you referring to ones that are within the list? At the moment these are all I have. I will try and get more. I have attached a few more again to see if these will help. Thanks x


----------



## muchstuff

Laura Barnes said:


> View attachment 4144468
> View attachment 4144469
> View attachment 4144470
> View attachment 4144462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much .
> I have uploaded about 6 pictures? Have these all come through or are you referring to ones that are within the list? At the moment these are all I have. I will try and get more. I have attached a few more again to see if these will help. Thanks x


Sorry yes, I've seen all of the pics you've uploaded but they're not what's needed. Did you look at the examples on the link? Clear, close up and forward facing pics of the interior tag front and back, (no bending), the rivet, the bale, the back of the zipper head are all needed.


----------



## Laura Barnes

thank you for replying.

I did have a look at the link. These are just all I can get for now : (
I am trying to get more.

If any advice could be given so far on pics I have sent that would be great but understand you ideally need the ones that are required x


----------



## milka.ivenna

Hi
I just bought this mini balenciaga 
May i have these authenticated please?
Thankyou!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

This Hip was purchased through Fashionphile, but I'd be grateful for another set of eyes to authenticate. I did my best with the tag and zipper.  Please let me know if things are still too hard to see. Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

OhHelloDoll said:


> This Hip was purchased through Fashionphile, but I'd be grateful for another set of eyes to authenticate. I did my best with the tag and zipper.  Please let me know if things are still too hard to see. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4146021
> View attachment 4146022
> View attachment 4146023
> View attachment 4146025
> View attachment 4146026
> View attachment 4146027
> View attachment 4146028
> View attachment 4146029
> View attachment 4146030


The tag is a little hard to read but I think you're fine.


----------



## Magayon_ako

Hello, i just got this Bal TT and would like to find out if this is ok .... thanks!!!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

muchstuff said:


> The tag is a little hard to read but I think you're fine.


That tag back was crazy hard to get a picture of for some reason. Thanks for looking it over!


----------



## muchstuff

OhHelloDoll said:


> That tag back was crazy hard to get a picture of for some reason. Thanks for looking it over!


My pleasure, the tags can be a real problem re: pics!


----------



## peacebabe

Please see link https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/



milka.ivenna said:


> Hi
> I just bought this mini balenciaga
> May i have these authenticated please?
> Thankyou!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4144505
> View attachment 4144506
> View attachment 4144507
> View attachment 4144508
> View attachment 4144509
> View attachment 4144510
> View attachment 4144511
> View attachment 4144512


----------



## peacebabe

looks fine. No red flag



Magayon_ako said:


> Hello, i just got this Bal TT and would like to find out if this is ok .... thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4146145
> View attachment 4146147
> View attachment 4146148
> View attachment 4146151


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Magayon_ako

peacebabe said:


> looks fine. No red flag



Yay, thanks peacebabe!!!


----------



## Juana Abetria

Can you help me authenticate this?


----------



## muchstuff

Juana Abetria said:


> Can you help me authenticate this?


What I see looks good but can you please post pics of the back of the zipper head and the back of the interior tag?


----------



## csee0288

Hihi, can help me authenticate this bag I just purchased? Thanks!


----------



## Laura Barnes

Hi could some please authenticate this Balenciaga Mini city I have just purchased off eBay. It’s from 2017/2018 collection, with silver hardware. 
Thanks


----------



## milka.ivenna

peacebabe said:


> Please see link https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


Sorry.. 

These are the details..


----------



## ksuromax

csee0288 said:


> Hihi, can help me authenticate this bag I just purchased? Thanks!


Authentic in my opinion


----------



## ksuromax

Laura Barnes said:


> View attachment 4147573
> View attachment 4147574
> View attachment 4147575
> View attachment 4147575
> View attachment 4147577
> View attachment 4147576
> View attachment 4147578
> View attachment 4147579
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi could some please authenticate this Balenciaga Mini city I have just purchased off eBay. It’s from 2017/2018 collection, with silver hardware.
> Thanks


Looks good to me, just note it's SS 2017 and not 2018


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi! Used to be on here quite a bit, but took a little hiatus and now back.  Can you kind ladies please help authenticate this bag for me? I've asked for another pic of the backside of the zipper and what the numbers are on the back of the leather tag since they are a bit blurry. I've had two of these in the past and everything looked good to me, was just wondering about the back of the tag... Thanks so much!!


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



milka.ivenna said:


> Sorry..
> 
> These are the details..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4147603
> View attachment 4147604


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, pls see link, and post again when all photos are available.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/



dizzywizzy said:


> Hi! Used to be on here quite a bit, but took a little hiatus and now back.  Can you kind ladies please help authenticate this bag for me? I've asked for another pic of the backside of the zipper and what the numbers are on the back of the leather tag since they are a bit blurry. I've had two of these in the past and everything looked good to me, was just wondering about the back of the tag... Thanks so much!!


----------



## milka.ivenna

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag


Thankyou!! Sorry for not posting the link, cos i bought it from my friend [emoji16] 
Thankyou!!


----------



## kristinayoung

Just won this bag on Ebay. Is it authentic?


----------



## kristinayoung

I also won this bag. Is this authentic?


----------



## mflowers85

Hey, ladies!
Could you please help me authenticate this?
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

kristinayoung said:


> View attachment 4149332
> View attachment 4149333
> View attachment 4149334
> View attachment 4149338
> View attachment 4149342
> View attachment 4149343
> View attachment 4149344
> View attachment 4149345
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also won this bag. Is this authentic?



We need good pics of the bale, rivet and back of the zipper head for both bags posted. Close, flat and forward facing.


----------



## muchstuff

mflowers85 said:


> Hey, ladies!
> Could you please help me authenticate this?
> Thanks a bunch!
> View attachment 4149445
> View attachment 4149446
> View attachment 4149447
> View attachment 4149448
> View attachment 4149449



Pics aren’t sufficient. Please see the link below in red. All pics must be close up, clear and forward facing.


----------



## mflowers85

muchstuff said:


> Pics aren’t sufficient. Please see the link below in red. All pics must be close up, clear and forward facing.


Sorry, I thought they were clear enough. 
Here are some more!
Thank you!!!


----------



## muchstuff

mflowers85 said:


> Sorry, I thought they were clear enough.
> Here are some more!
> Thank you!!!
> View attachment 4149528
> View attachment 4149529
> View attachment 4149530
> View attachment 4149531
> View attachment 4149533
> View attachment 4149534
> View attachment 4149535



Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## yng0008

Dear all. I have a query on model 207806 (midday GH). I saw on an educating site that this model only has serial number 497717.
But this link https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...in-leather-giant-21-rose-gold-midday-bag.html
shows serial number as 207806.1000.1669.
Is this serial number and henceforth the bag fake?


----------



## muchstuff

yng0008 said:


> Dear all. I have a query on model 207806 (midday GH). I saw on an educating site that this model only has serial number 497717.
> But this link https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...in-leather-giant-21-rose-gold-midday-bag.html
> shows serial number as 207806.1000.1669.
> Is this serial number and henceforth the bag fake?


Not sure what the 497717 number indicates as it's on other bags as well. The style number is the one in parentheses in your screen shot, 207806, which is correct for this style and hardware. Although not all of the pics needed for authentication are present what I see looks good, and Yoogis is generally pretty good with authenticating their stuff.


----------



## yng0008

Thank you muchstuff.
Is the number under the tag unique for every Balenciaga bag? For instance this bag from Yoogis has number "207806.1000.1669". Then will there be another bag of the same model and colour sporting the same number?
Thank you for sharing your knowledge with me!



muchstuff said:


> Not sure what the 497717 number indicates as it's on other bags as well. The style number is the one in parentheses in your screen shot, 207806, which is correct for this style and hardware. Although not all of the pics needed for authentication are present what I see looks good, and Yoogis is generally pretty good with authenticating their stuff.


----------



## muchstuff

yng0008 said:


> Thank you muchstuff.
> Is the number under the tag unique for every Balenciaga bag? For instance this bag from Yoogis has number "207806.1000.1669". Then will there be another bag of the same model and colour sporting the same number?
> Thank you for sharing your knowledge with me!


All Mid Day bags with G21 hardware will have the same style number, 207806. 1000 is the code for the colour black. No idea what the last set of numbers is for, a leather batch number, who knows? It's not relevant to authentication at any rate.


----------



## idleyute

Delete


----------



## athena168

Item: Shoulder Bag Grays Leather 
Listing: 273381174414
Seller: japan_monoshare
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
Comments: is this the city or the work. Sorry I’m not that familiar with the brand but I’m learning and year is this? Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

athena168 said:


> Item: Shoulder Bag Grays Leather
> Listing: 273381174414
> Seller: japan_monoshare
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-Shoulder-Bag-Grays-Leather-254754/273381174414?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> Comments: is this the city or the work. Sorry I’m not that familiar with the brand but I’m learning and year is this? Thanks!


Please see the link below in red for the pics needed for authentication.


----------



## Juana Abetria

Can you help me auth this?thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

Juana Abetria said:


> Can you help me auth this?thank you.


Please post pics of the rivet, the back of the zipper head, and the whole bag itself.


----------



## Juana Abetria

muchstuff said:


> Please post pics of the rivet, the back of the zipper head, and the whole bag itself.


Here are the additional pictures.thank you


----------



## peacebabe

You still didn't post photo of rivet. The rest looks fine, no red flag



Juana Abetria said:


> Here are the additional pictures.thank you


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi, Added additional photos of rivet and zipper. I don't see any red flags, but just wanted to send through to confirm. Also, since the MADE IN ITALY is in caps and G12 GH was disco'd in 2012, is it safe to assume this is 2011? Thanks! 






















[/QUOTE]







dizzywizzy said:


> Hi! Used to be on here quite a bit, but took a little hiatus and now back.  Can you kind ladies please help authenticate this bag for me? I've asked for another pic of the backside of the zipper and what the numbers are on the back of the leather tag since they are a bit blurry. I've had two of these in the past and everything looked good to me, was just wondering about the back of the tag... Thanks so much!!


----------



## muchstuff

dizzywizzy said:


> Hi, Added additional photos of rivet and zipper. I don't see any red flags, but just wanted to send through to confirm. Also, since the MADE IN ITALY is in caps and G12 GH was disco'd in 2012, is it safe to assume this is 2011? Thanks!








[/QUOTE]
Looks fine to me. The upper case "MADE IN ITALY" without an alpha letter on the tag back indicates 2011 or S/S 2012. The first alpha letter added to the tag back was F/W 2012, the K tag. And since the G12 was first made in S/S 2012 this bag would be a 2011.


----------



## Serena Lewis

Hi there! Can you help me authenticate this Balenciaga Shopper Tote, please?

Item Name: NEW Authentic Balenciaga Baza X-Small Shopper Tote Brown MSRP $1350
Item Number: 323362115190
Seller ID: abbyscloset_2017
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Authen...nkw=balenciaga&_from=R40&rt=nc&LH_TitleDesc=0

Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Serena Lewis said:


> Hi there! Can you help me authenticate this Balenciaga Shopper Tote, please?
> 
> Item Name: NEW Authentic Balenciaga Baza X-Small Shopper Tote Brown MSRP $1350
> Item Number: 323362115190
> Seller ID: abbyscloset_2017
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Authen...nkw=balenciaga&_from=R40&rt=nc&LH_TitleDesc=0
> 
> Thank you!


Need good close pics of the interior tag front and back and the hardware.


----------



## niqsk

Hi can someone help me to authenticate this
1. Item name: Balenciaga Papier Blue Gray Soft Leather Blue Gray Tote Bag
2. Item no: 273355932033
3. Seller: mikzztop_69
4. Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273355932033

I bought the bag on EBay before I found  this forum. I have no idea whether this is a genuine or a counterfeit item. 

I attached more photos about this item below. I biggest doubts came when I see the hardwares. 

Let me know whether you need more photos. Thank you for helping me.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's fine. No red flag



niqsk said:


> Hi can someone help me to authenticate this
> 1. Item name: Balenciaga Papier Blue Gray Soft Leather Blue Gray Tote Bag
> 2. Item no: 273355932033
> 3. Seller: mikzztop_69
> 4. Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273355932033
> 
> I bought the bag on EBay before I found  this forum. I have no idea whether this is a genuine or a counterfeit item.
> 
> I attached more photos about this item below. I biggest doubts came when I see the hardwares.
> 
> Let me know whether you need more photos. Thank you for helping me.


----------



## niqsk

peacebabe said:


> Hello, it's fine. No red flag


Yeaay! Thank you.


----------



## yng0008

Dear professionals. Please kindly help me authenticate my recent purchase. Thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

yng0008 said:


> Dear professionals. Please kindly help me authenticate my recent purchase. Thank you.



Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Juana Abetria

muchstuff said:


> What I see looks good but can you please post pics of the back of the zipper head and the back of the interior tag?


Hello.this the additional photo.thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

Juana Abetria said:


> Hello.this the additional photo.thank you.


Authentic S/S 2005, great leather on those bags!


----------



## Juana Abetria

muchstuff said:


> Authentic S/S 2005, great leather on those bags!


Yay.thank you so much.


----------



## muchstuff

Juana Abetria said:


> Yay.thank you so much.


My pleasure!


----------



## sues

Hello, if someone could authenticate this bag, that would be greatly appreciated : )
Item Name: Authentic black Balenciaga city bag
Item Number:  292663658100
Seller ID: sallcase0 (9 )
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649 

Many Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

sues said:


> Hello, if someone could authenticate this bag, that would be greatly appreciated : )
> Item Name: Authentic black Balenciaga city bag
> Item Number:  292663658100
> Seller ID: sallcase0 (9 )
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Many Thanks!



Please see the link below in red for pics needed.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Juana Abetria

Hi.can you help me authenticate this?thank you very much.


----------



## Juana Abetria

Juana Abetria said:


> Hi.can you help me authenticate this?thank you very much.


 here are some additional photos


----------



## muchstuff

Juana Abetria said:


> Hi.can you help me authenticate this?thank you very much.


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## darchik

Please help me to authenticate bag 
Balenciaga City bag 
115748 1000 D 002123
Consignment Shop
Thank u for time


----------



## muchstuff

darchik said:


> Please help me to authenticate bag
> Balenciaga City bag
> 115748 1000 D 002123
> Consignment Shop
> Thank u for time


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## darchik

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank U!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

darchik said:


> Thank U!!!!


My pleasure!


----------



## Grymera

Hi, I would appreciate some help on this one, also can anyone identify the style? I'm really not familiar with Bal:

Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Bag White
Item Number: 292665753744
Seller ID: penny77512
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...753744?hash=item44243d0090:g:W4UAAOSwVwtbY2KU


----------



## muchstuff

Grymera said:


> Hi, I would appreciate some help on this one, also can anyone identify the style? I'm really not familiar with Bal:
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Bag White
> Item Number: 292665753744
> Seller ID: penny77512
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...753744?hash=item44243d0090:g:W4UAAOSwVwtbY2KU


Authentic in my opinion, the style is called, simply, a purse.


----------



## Grymera

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, the style is called, simply, a purse.


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

Grymera said:


> Thanks!


My pleasure!


----------



## Juana Abetria

Juana Abetria said:


> Hi.can you help me authenticate this?thank you very much.


Here some additional pictures.thank you.


Juana Abetria said:


> Hi.can you help me authenticate this?thank you very much.


----------



## Juana Abetria

Can you please help me authenticate this.thank you so much.


----------



## muchstuff

Juana Abetria said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this.thank you so much.


Didn't I already see this one? Not authentic.


----------



## Missbing

Hi, Can you authenticate this?

Item Name: Balenciaga City in Claret (burgundy) 
Item Number: 263863355170
Seller ID: alex7563
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/263863355170?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Missbing said:


> Hi, Can you authenticate this?
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City in Claret (burgundy)
> Item Number: 263863355170
> Seller ID: alex7563
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/263863355170?ul_noapp=true


You're missing pics of the bale and the rivet but it's not looking good in my opinion.


----------



## Missbing

muchstuff said:


> You're missing pics of the bale and the rivet but it's not looking good in my opinion.


Thanks for the quick reply.  My gut was telling me the same thing.  I won't bother with this.


----------



## muchstuff

Missbing said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.  My gut was telling me the same thing.  I won't bother with this.


Wise decision.


----------



## vhsethan

Item Name: BALENCIAGA backpack! Authentic! Black With Black Hardware
Item Number: 323379176544
Seller ID: shoegaga8 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-backpack-Authentic-Black-With-Black-Hardware/323379176544


----------



## Coco Dior

Greetings! New to tpf and was hoping to get some opinions on the authenticity of a bag I saw on letgo. Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

Coco Dior said:


> View attachment 4157511
> View attachment 4157512
> View attachment 4157513
> View attachment 4157514
> View attachment 4157515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings! New to tpf and was hoping to get some opinions on the authenticity of a bag I saw on letgo. Thanks


Hi and welcome! Please see the link in red below for the pics needed. All pics should be flat, forward-facing, clear and close up.


----------



## Coco Dior

muchstuff said:


> Hi and welcome! Please see the link in red below for the pics needed. All pics should be flat, forward-facing, clear and close up.



Thank you for the info! I didn’t take the pics they were from the ad the seller posted on letgo.


----------



## muchstuff

Coco Dior said:


> Thank you for the info! I didn’t take the pics they were from the ad the seller posted on letgo.


Unfortunately they're not sufficient for authentication. Perhaps you can ask for what's needed.


----------



## Coco Dior

muchstuff said:


> Unfortunately they're not sufficient for authentication. Perhaps you can ask for what's needed.


Will do! Thank you!


----------



## ryanx28

Hoping this bag is authentic, it is a steal!


----------



## ksuromax

vhsethan said:


> Item Name: BALENCIAGA backpack! Authentic! Black With Black Hardware
> Item Number: 323379176544
> Seller ID: shoegaga8
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-backpack-Authentic-Black-With-Black-Hardware/323379176544





ryanx28 said:


> Hoping this bag is authentic, it is a steal!
> View attachment 4157737
> View attachment 4157738
> View attachment 4157739
> View attachment 4157740
> View attachment 4157741
> View attachment 4157742


i guess this is the same item 
it does not look bad, but it would be great to see the zipper head from underneath and a better close-up straight facing shot of the front leather tag, please


----------



## ryanx28

ksuromax said:


> i guess this is the same item
> it does not look bad, but it would be great to see the zipper head from underneath and a better close-up straight facing shot of the front leather tag, please



I hope these photos help!


----------



## ksuromax

ryanx28 said:


> I hope these photos help!
> 
> View attachment 4158085
> View attachment 4158086


i don't feel good enough to give it a go, imo it does not look consistent


----------



## dizzywizzy

muchstuff said:


>


Looks fine to me. The upper case "MADE IN ITALY" without an alpha letter on the tag back indicates 2011 or S/S 2012. The first alpha letter added to the tag back was F/W 2012, the K tag. And since the G12 was first made in S/S 2012 this bag would be a 2011.[/QUOTE]

Thank you muchstuff!


----------



## muchstuff

dizzywizzy said:


> Looks fine to me. The upper case "MADE IN ITALY" without an alpha letter on the tag back indicates 2011 or S/S 2012. The first alpha letter added to the tag back was F/W 2012, the K tag. And since the G12 was first made in S/S 2012 this bag would be a 2011.



Thank you muchstuff! [/QUOTE]
My pleasure!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## isun83

Hi! 

Please help me to authenticate this Bistro Panier bag. I haven’t seen Balenciaga paper in this textured thick paper. Is this normal? Also, this date code looks different from bags I have researched online. Thank you!!


----------



## am2022

Hello lovely Balenciaga ladies !!! ❤️❤️
Please authenticate this work bag with giant hardware !
Seller is on instagram- let me know if you need more photos !! Thanks guys !!


----------



## muchstuff

amacasa said:


> Hello lovely Balenciaga ladies !!! ❤️❤️
> Please authenticate this work bag with giant hardware !
> Seller is on instagram- let me know if you need more photos !! Thanks guys !!


Please see the link below in red for the pics needed. They must be clear, close up and forward-facing, no angles.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, though im not familiar with this range, the features looks fine to me



isun83 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this Bistro Panier bag. I haven’t seen Balenciaga paper in this textured thick paper. Is this normal? Also, this date code looks different from bags I have researched online. Thank you!!


----------



## netwalk

una persona che non conosco mi ha mandato queste foto perché avevo postato un annuncio su internet che ero alla ricerca di una città Balenciaga ... ho solo queste immagini e nessun altra indicazione se non il telefono della persona che ha inviato a me . il problema è questo, mi ha detto che è nuovo nel 2018, ma dalle poche informazioni che ho i numeri di serie della borsa è il 2013 ... almeno credo ... allora io non convincono il carattere dei numeri a confronto con gli altri, .. .you possono aiutarmi, grazie. Almeno sappiamo che quest'anno è così ho capito che non è 2018


----------



## muchstuff

netwalk said:


> una persona che non conosco mi ha mandato queste foto perché avevo postato un annuncio su internet che ero alla ricerca di una città Balenciaga ... ho solo queste immagini e nessun altra indicazione se non il telefono della persona che ha inviato a me . il problema è questo, mi ha detto che è nuovo nel 2018, ma dalle poche informazioni che ho i numeri di serie della borsa è il 2013 ... almeno credo ... allora io non convincono il carattere dei numeri a confronto con gli altri, .. .you possono aiutarmi, grazie. Almeno sappiamo che quest'anno è così ho capito che non è 2018



One more time... you’re missing photos needed. Your post must be in English please. You need photos of the bale, the rivet and the back of the zipper head. The link below in red will show you examples of the photos. We’d love to help but without the necessary information we won’t able to.
EDIT: I used google translator, if the person who contacted you wants to sell the bag they should be able to provide the photos needed.


----------



## LostInBal

Hello ladies.. Well I need SOME you authenticators to legit my 2008 Black Cherry SGH Pompon.  Many thanks in advance!. Please, excuse me for the inconvenience and thank you so much in advance!


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag 



aalinne_72 said:


> Hello ladies.. Well I need SOME you authenticators to legit my 2008 Black Cherry SGH Pompon.  Many thanks in advance!. Please, excuse me for the inconvenience and thank you so much in advance!


----------



## LostInBal

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag


Many thanks lady!!


----------



## Juana Abetria

muchstuff said:


> Didn't I already see this one? Not authentic.





muchstuff said:


> Didn't I already see this one? Not authentic.


Aw.sorry.i did not notice.thanks by the way.


----------



## muchstuff

Juana Abetria said:


> Aw.sorry.i did not notice.thanks by the way.



My pleasure.


----------



## ganw69

Hi all,

Please help me authenticate this Balenciaga Mini City Edge bag.

Recently bought it on carousell, seller told me she bought it a really long time ago and did not use it. 

Please help, thank you so much!!!!


----------



## peacebabe

Non authentic & very fake. Hope you can get refund



ganw69 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Balenciaga Mini City Edge bag.
> 
> Recently bought it on carousell, seller told me she bought it a really long time ago and did not use it.
> 
> Please help, thank you so much!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4160910
> View attachment 4160911
> View attachment 4160912
> View attachment 4160913
> View attachment 4160914
> View attachment 4160915
> View attachment 4160916
> View attachment 4160918
> View attachment 4160919
> View attachment 4160920


----------



## ganw69

peacebabe said:


> Non authentic & very fake. Hope you can get refund


Ah what a waste, thank you so much


----------



## Mylifeisdream

Bonjour Ladies!
Please help me authenticate this bag. It's from a friend of mine, she bought it last year and did not keep the check. But she's got a bank statement proof from the shop with amount matches the price from that time. in touch leather feels similar to original, the color is the same but I"d like to be sure as I'm going to sell the bag in the future.
thank you very much!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Need really sharp & clear photos of the Balenciaga print & the model number print. Straight & forward facing. 



Mylifeisdream said:


> Bonjour Ladies!
> Please help me authenticate this bag. It's from a friend of mine, she bought it last year and did not keep the check. But she's got a bank statement proof from the shop with amount matches the price from that time. in touch leather feels similar to original, the color is the same but I"d like to be sure as I'm going to sell the bag in the future.
> thank you very much!
> View attachment 4161095
> View attachment 4161096
> View attachment 4161097
> View attachment 4161098
> View attachment 4161099
> View attachment 4161100
> View attachment 4161101
> View attachment 4161102
> View attachment 4161103
> View attachment 4161104


----------



## Mylifeisdream

peacebabe said:


> Need really sharp & clear photos of the Balenciaga print & the model number print. Straight & forward facing.


please find below some new picts  Hope this time I took a clear ones
Thank you!


----------



## SUTZY

Help authenticate this city please. Hesitant to pull the trigger and purchase. Price is low...


----------



## muchstuff

SUTZY said:


> Help authenticate this city please. Hesitant to pull the trigger and purchase. Price is low...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4161958
> View attachment 4161959



Please see the link below in red for pics needed.


----------



## peacebabe

This bag is non authentic. Please avoid



Mylifeisdream said:


> please find below some new picts  Hope this time I took a clear ones
> Thank you!
> View attachment 4161920
> View attachment 4161921
> View attachment 4161922


----------



## yng0008

Very grateful for your time and opinion!



muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.





muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

yng0008 said:


> Very grateful for your time and opinion!



My pleasure!


----------



## malmodovar

Hello Everyone, hope you could please check if this Giant City is authentic or not 

Item Name: Balenciaga Giant City
Seller ID: baxtersmum
Link: http://ph.carousell.com/p/175229704

Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

malmodovar said:


> Hello Everyone, hope you could please check if this Giant City is authentic or not
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Giant City
> Seller ID: baxtersmum
> Link: http://ph.carousell.com/p/175229704
> 
> Thank you



Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Mary_s

Please help me authenticate this one. Many thanks!

Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA Shoulder Bag Black Leather 183940
Item Number: 312206207065
Seller ID: japan_monoshare
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...bSCyV53chA%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc

I have posted an extra photo of the "bale" on the shoulder strap that might look suspicious. Many thanks!


----------



## Mylifeisdream

peacebabe said:


> This bag is non authentic. Please avoid


thank you very much!


----------



## muchstuff

Mylifeisdream said:


> thank you very much!



My pleasure!


----------



## muchstuff

Mary_s said:


> Please help me authenticate this one. Many thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA Shoulder Bag Black Leather 183940
> Item Number: 312206207065
> Seller ID: japan_monoshare
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-Shoulder-Bag-Black-Leather-183940-/312206207065?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=99BzElYu8gwFvUPbEbSCyV53chA%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> 
> I have posted an extra photo of the "bale" on the shoulder strap that might look suspicious. Many thanks!


Not authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Viola Leigh

Hello,

Hope everyone is well! My Mom just brought this home for me from a Luxury Consigner - No strap, no mirror but a good price. I am wondering if it is authentic. From what I can tell it is maybe a first - vintage - though the details are throwing me. While it is super soft...little details are popping out at me and I am feeling bad she was so excited...I think it is faux...can anyone else confirm or help authenticate please? Thank you so so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Viola Leigh said:


> Hello,
> 
> Hope everyone is well! My Mom just brought this home for me from a Luxury Consigner - No strap, no mirror but a good price. I am wondering if it is authentic. From what I can tell it is maybe a first - vintage - though the details are throwing me. While it is super soft...little details are popping out at me and I am feeling bad she was so excited...I think it is faux...can anyone else confirm or help authenticate please? Thank you so so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4163562
> View attachment 4163564
> View attachment 4163565
> View attachment 4163566
> View attachment 4163567
> View attachment 4163569
> View attachment 4163570
> View attachment 4163571
> View attachment 4163572
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4163562
> View attachment 4163564
> View attachment 4163565



Sorry, it’s not authentic.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Viola Leigh

Thank you for confirming! I will break the news!


----------



## muchstuff

Viola Leigh said:


> Thank you for confirming! I will break the news!


Sorry the news wasn't better...there are a lot of those fake "C" tags around.


----------



## Mary_s

Mary_s said:


> Please help me authenticate this one. Many thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA Shoulder Bag Black Leather 183940
> Item Number: 312206207065
> Seller ID: japan_monoshare
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-Shoulder-Bag-Black-Leather-183940-/312206207065?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=99BzElYu8gwFvUPbEbSCyV53chA%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> 
> I have posted an extra photo of the "bale" on the shoulder strap that might look suspicious. Many thanks!



Thank you so much! 


muchstuff said:


> Not authentic in my opinion.



Than you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Mary_s said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> Than you so much!



My pleasure!


----------



## sakura

Hi, could you help me authenticate this bag? Thank you! 

Item Name: Emerald First


----------



## muchstuff

sakura said:


> Hi, could you help me authenticate this bag? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Emerald First


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Ciela

Hi! can someone please help me authenticate this bag? thank you!

name: Balenciaga Giant City
link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...264649?hash=item48b16b9b49:g:1qgAAOSwuBhbcP9l
number: 312214264649
seller:  japan_monoshare


----------



## muchstuff

Ciela said:


> Hi! can someone please help me authenticate this bag? thank you!
> 
> name: Balenciaga Giant City
> link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...264649?hash=item48b16b9b49:g:1qgAAOSwuBhbcP9l
> number: 312214264649
> seller:  japan_monoshare


You're missing some of the pics needed but what I see looks OK.


----------



## boracay09

Hi can someone please authenticate this bag? Its the green one I'm interested in

Thanks in advance!

Item: Green City Bag
Item no.: 253816199292
Seller: n_addo
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...199292?hash=item3b189fd87c:g:aqIAAOSwRiNbdCv8

Thanks in advance


----------



## muchstuff

boracay09 said:


> Hi can someone please authenticate this bag? Its the green one I'm interested in
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Green City Bag
> Item no.: 253816199292
> Seller: n_addo
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...199292?hash=item3b189fd87c:g:aqIAAOSwRiNbdCv8
> 
> Thanks in advance


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## boracay09

All good, I had a feeling!

Thank you so much for your time


----------



## muchstuff

boracay09 said:


> All good, I had a feeling!
> 
> Thank you so much for your time


My pleasure!


----------



## suchapursewhore

Can someone please authenticate this for me?


----------



## suchapursewhore

And this one as well?


----------



## muchstuff

suchapursewhore said:


> Can someone please authenticate this for me?


You're missing pics for authentication but don't rush out and buy this one, its not authentic.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## LostInBal

suchapursewhore said:


> Can someone please authenticate this for me?



Fake in my opinion.



suchapursewhore said:


> And this one as well?



Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

suchapursewhore said:


> And this one as well?


Again, missing pics needed (please see link in red at bottom for any further posts) but this one looks fine from what I see.


----------



## suchapursewhore

muchstuff said:


> Again, missing pics needed (please see link in red at bottom for any further posts) but this one looks fine from what I see.



Thank you both for the speedy reply. Well don’t I feel dumb. Ugh. Off to eBay to get a refund.


----------



## muchstuff

suchapursewhore said:


> Thank you both for the speedy reply. Well don’t I feel dumb. Ugh. Off to eBay to get a refund.


Oh dear...did you buy both?


----------



## suchapursewhore

muchstuff said:


> Oh dear...did you buy both?


Sigh. I did. But only one is fake, yes?


----------



## muchstuff

suchapursewhore said:


> Sigh. I did. But only one is fake, yes?


Yes, the one with the rose gold hardware, the first one posted, is the fake. Compare some of the key points between the bags, its a good opportunity. Look at the front and back of the interior tag, the bale, the rivet and the back of the zipper head. I'll bet you that all of those points on the fake will look slightly "off" compared to the authentic one.


----------



## suchapursewhore

muchstuff said:


> Yes, the one with the rose gold hardware, the first one posted, is the fake. Compare some of the key points between the bags, its a good opportunity. Look at the front and back of the interior tag, the bale, the rivet and the back of the zipper head. I'll bet you that all of those points on the fake will look slightly "off" compared to the authentic one.



You're a saint. Thank you for taking the time to reply to me, and to educate me on the points I missed. I appreciate the help and guidance. I will compare now.


----------



## muchstuff

suchapursewhore said:


> You're a saint. Thank you for taking the time to reply to me, and to educate me on the points I missed. I appreciate the help and guidance. I will compare now.


My pleasure, feel free to PM me if you have any questions!


----------



## murse2013

Hi! I recently purchased this Balenciaga City Bag and I’m not sure if it’s authentic. Please refer to the pictures and let me know!


----------



## peacebabe

Please click the link & see exact photos needed for authentication

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/



murse2013 said:


> Hi! I recently purchased this Balenciaga City Bag and I’m not sure if it’s authentic. Please refer to the pictures and let me know!


----------



## murse2013

peacebabe said:


> Please click the link & see exact photos needed for authentication
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


Thanks! Hopefully these pictures will help!


----------



## murse2013

murse2013 said:


> Thanks! Hopefully these pictures will help!





peacebabe said:


> Please click the link & see exact photos needed for authentication
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/



Here’s a front facing picture. Sorry it didn’t upload!


----------



## peacebabe

The photos are fine. There is only 1 issue, which is the front of tag is have 2011 font instead of 2010 which is the year of production of this bag. As this is a F/W2010 production, may be that's the reason the new font was used. The rest of the features look fine though



murse2013 said:


> Thanks! Hopefully these pictures will help!


----------



## murse2013

peacebabe said:


> The photos are fine. There is only 1 issue, which is the front of tag is have 2011 font instead of 2010 which is the year of production of this bag. As this is a F/W2010 production, may be that's the reason the new font was used. The rest of the features look fine though


Thank you so much! I really appreciate your help!


----------



## Sssand

Item Name: balenciaga papier a6
Seller ID: crskatt
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/171761468

Hi will appreciate experts help. Thank you so much


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

Sssand said:


> Item Name: balenciaga papier a6
> Seller ID: crskatt
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/171761468
> 
> Hi will appreciate experts help. Thank you so much


Authentic, in  my opinion


----------



## Sssand

ksuromax said:


> Authentic, in  my opinion


Tks u so much. Really appreciate your great help!!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Sssand said:


> Tks u so much. Really appreciate your great help!!!!!


anytime


----------



## peacebabe

BTW, again, this is NOT A6. 

It's Mini A4



Sssand said:


> Item Name: balenciaga papier a6
> Seller ID: crskatt
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/171761468
> 
> Hi will appreciate experts help. Thank you so much


----------



## RaidMamasCloset

Hi-
I was hoping someone could help me as my mom is in the process of moving and has a collection of bags that she wants to give to her granddaughters or possibly sell but wants to make sure they are 100% authentic.  We came across one Balenciaga that looks like she never wore (Excellent Condition) and doesn't remember where she bought it so she would like me to confirm its authenticity for her. From what I've read this is a Balenciaga Work (office) RH S/S 2005, I'm wondering why the "Made in Italy" is in all capital letters as I read this change didn't happen until 2011 and the bag is a 2005 model. Any help would be much appreciated.
Item Name - Balenciaga Work (office) RH S/S 2005.


----------



## muchstuff

RaidMamasCloset said:


> Hi-
> I was hoping someone could help me as my mom is in the process of moving and has a collection of bags that she wants to give to her granddaughters or possibly sell but wants to make sure they are 100% authentic.  We came across one Balenciaga that looks like she never wore (Excellent Condition) and doesn't remember where she bought it so she would like me to confirm its authenticity for her. From what I've read this is a Balenciaga Work (office) RH S/S 2005, I'm wondering why the "Made in Italy" is in all capital letters as I read this change didn't happen until 2011 and the bag is a 2005 model. Any help would be much appreciated.
> Item Name - Balenciaga Work (office) RH S/S 2005.
> View attachment 4168325
> 
> View attachment 4168326
> View attachment 4168328
> View attachment 4168330
> View attachment 4168331
> View attachment 4168332
> View attachment 4168333
> View attachment 4168335


This quote from Real deal Collections , very reputable  - "I just saw this thread and thought about a similar question I was asked recently. For the record, there are inconsistencies with tag stamp capitalization. Back in 2005 F/W the Work bags had all uppercase MADE IN ITALY tags and there were some other styles that also ended up with stamps like that, like the City bag". Though your paper tag indicates S/S rather than F/W I'm assuming the same anomaly could have happened in that season too.

You don't have all of the pics necessary for authentication but she looks good, and very beautiful, to me. The tag looks correct, as the silver tags didn't start until F/W 2005. You could post pics of the rivet and the back of the zipper head plus a clearer pic of the back of the tag but I honestly think you're fine.


----------



## RaidMamasCloset

muchstuff said:


> This quote from Real deal Collections , very reputable  - "I just saw this thread and thought about a similar question I was asked recently. For the record, there are inconsistencies with tag stamp capitalization. Back in 2005 F/W the Work bags had all uppercase MADE IN ITALY tags and there were some other styles that also ended up with stamps like that, like the City bag". Though your paper tag indicates S/S rather than F/W I'm assuming the same anomaly could have happened in that season too.
> 
> You don't have all of the pics necessary for authentication but she looks good, and very beautiful, to me. The tag looks correct, as the silver tags didn't start until F/W 2005. You could post pics of the rivet and the back of the zipper head plus a clearer pic of the back of the tag but I honestly think you're fine.







Thank you so much, I'm going to post another bag as I can't find any info on it, its used but still in great shape.


----------



## muchstuff

RaidMamasCloset said:


> View attachment 4168380
> View attachment 4168381
> View attachment 4168382
> 
> Thank you so much, I'm going to post another bag as I can't find any info on it, its used but still in great shape.


Authentic in my opinion


RaidMamasCloset said:


> View attachment 4168380
> View attachment 4168381
> View attachment 4168382
> 
> Thank you so much, I'm going to post another bag as I can't find any info on it, its used but still in great shape.


Authentic in my opinion, thanks for the rest of the pics.


----------



## RaidMamasCloset

Hi- This is another one of my mother's bags, she definitely used it as you can tell but I can't find any info on it at all.  it also looks like a Work (office) but can't tell much otherwise plus the tag has the "made in Italy" on top.


----------



## muchstuff

RaidMamasCloset said:


> Hi- This is another one of my mother's bags, she definitely used it as you can tell but I can't find any info on it at all.  it also looks like a Work (office) but can't tell much otherwise plus the tag has the "made in Italy" on top.
> View attachment 4168387
> View attachment 4168389
> View attachment 4168391
> View attachment 4168392
> View attachment 4168393
> View attachment 4168394
> View attachment 4168395
> View attachment 4168396
> View attachment 4168397


Another WORK oldie, looks like maybe cotton (canvas?) and boar leather. That would place it around 2005 as well I believe.  F/W 05 canvas bags had silver hardware. There were anomalies with tags so I wouldn't worry about the MADE IN ITALY being on top.


----------



## Momarama

Hi!  Could you lovely ladies please help?  I'm considering buying a Velo from Ebay (which makes me shutter given the seemingly outrageous number of fakes.) This is my first request so hopefully I got it right and all the photos are in the listing?  If not I will happily inquire of the seller.  Thank you very much!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...128378?hash=item1cb420bbba:g:SzgAAOSwBdRbW23t


----------



## ksuromax

Momarama said:


> Hi!  Could you lovely ladies please help?  I'm considering buying a Velo from Ebay (which makes me shutter given the seemingly outrageous number of fakes.) This is my first request so hopefully I got it right and all the photos are in the listing?  If not I will happily inquire of the seller.  Thank you very much!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...128378?hash=item1cb420bbba:g:SzgAAOSwBdRbW23t


Authentic, in my opinion


----------



## Momarama

ksuromax said:


> Authentic, in my opinion


  Thank you for your very speedy reply!!  I appreciate your opinion!


----------



## ksuromax

Momarama said:


> Thank you for your very speedy reply!!  I appreciate your opinion!


Most welcome


----------



## CrazyAlpacaLady

Hi,

Could you please take a look at the below? Thanks so much in advance 
The auction is ending shortly but it would be good to know if this is the real deal for future reference - I'm very new to Balenciaga!
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Balenci...738019?hash=item3fa89c09a3:g:cmsAAOSwzH5bPt~K


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

CrazyAlpacaLady said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please take a look at the below? Thanks so much in advance
> The auction is ending shortly but it would be good to know if this is the real deal for future reference - I'm very new to Balenciaga!
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Balenci...738019?hash=item3fa89c09a3:g:cmsAAOSwzH5bPt~K


Very fake. Glad you didn't bid!


----------



## CrazyAlpacaLady

muchstuff said:


> Very fake. Glad you didn't bid!


Awesome, thanks for checking


----------



## muchstuff

CrazyAlpacaLady said:


> Awesome, thanks for checking


My pleasure!


----------



## CrazyAlpacaLady

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure!


I have a lot to learn! 
Thanks again.


----------



## Kangtzi

Authenticate this please thank you


----------



## peacebabe

This is non authentic



Kangtzi said:


> Authenticate this please thank you


----------



## papertrees

Hi! PleAse help me authenticate this. It’s a Balenciaga city 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Outremer from 2010
I bought it from a local seller.






Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

papertrees said:


> Hi! PleAse help me authenticate this. It’s a Balenciaga city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174093
> View attachment 4174094
> View attachment 4174096
> View attachment 4174097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outremer from 2010
> I bought it from a local seller.
> View attachment 4174091
> View attachment 4174099
> View attachment 4174100
> View attachment 4174102
> View attachment 4174105
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!


A "J" tag would be S/S 2013 not 2010. A 2010 bag would have G21 hardware, not G12 as this one does.
In 2013 the "MADE IN ITALY"  on the tag back would be uppercase. You can wait for one of the authenticators to give you a verdict but it doesn't look good IMO.


----------



## papertrees

muchstuff said:


> A "J" tag would be S/S 2013 not 2010. A 2010 bag would have G21 hardware, not G12 as this one does.
> In 2013 the "MADE IN ITALY"  on the tag back would be uppercase. You can wait for one of the authenticators to give you a verdict but it doesn't look good IMO.



The seller said she might have mixed up the cards with another balenciaga.

I’m not sure how true this is


----------



## muchstuff

papertrees said:


> The seller said she might have mixed up the cards with another balenciaga.
> 
> I’m not sure how true this is


Well it's definitely not a 2010 bag.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



papertrees said:


> Hi! PleAse help me authenticate this. It’s a Balenciaga city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174093
> View attachment 4174094
> View attachment 4174096
> View attachment 4174097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outremer from 2010
> I bought it from a local seller.
> View attachment 4174091
> View attachment 4174099
> View attachment 4174100
> View attachment 4174102
> View attachment 4174105
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## ksuromax

papertrees said:


> The seller said she might have mixed up the cards with another balenciaga.
> 
> I’m not sure how true this is


i agree with Muchstuff and Peacebabe, it's not an authentic Bal, sorry


----------



## Gringach

Dear Bal Experts,
I would be grateful for your help with the authentification of my new City. It looks like the seller got it at the Glaerie Lafayette with a discount. I took a pic of the receipt but hided part of it (I know I have the receipt with the corresponding description.. But I still would like to hear from you). Please let me know if I am missing anything.. And many thanks for your help!


----------



## ksuromax

Gringach said:


> Dear Bal Experts,
> I would be grateful for your help with the authentification of my new City. It looks like the seller got it at the Glaerie Lafayette with a discount. I took a pic of the receipt but hided part of it (I know I have the receipt with the corresponding description.. But I still would like to hear from you). Please let me know if I am missing anything.. And many thanks for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174150
> View attachment 4174152
> View attachment 4174153
> View attachment 4174157
> View attachment 4174158
> View attachment 4174159
> View attachment 4174160
> View attachment 4174161


Authentic Bleu Nuit


----------



## Gringach

ksuromax said:


> Authentic Bleu Nuit


Thank you so much Ksuromax
I will take it tomorrow with peace of mind


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

Gringach said:


> Thank you so much Ksuromax
> I will take it tomorrow with peace of mind


enjoy!


----------



## Gringach

ksuromax said:


> enjoy!


Sure I will


----------



## Wendy1001

Hello ladies, 
Please help me to authenticate this. 
Many thanks in advance! 

Item Name: Balenciaga 
Seller ID: soong
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/186708673


----------



## ksuromax

Wendy1001 said:


> Hello ladies,
> Please help me to authenticate this.
> Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga
> Seller ID: soong
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/186708673
> View attachment 4174177
> View attachment 4174178


these 2 snaps are not enough for authentication, please, check either a red link in my signature, or the first post of this thread to see the sample of the required pictures. 
ETA: i checked the link as well, still need a proper close-up of the rivets, and preferably good close-up of  tag and bale from the right angle (as in the samples)


----------



## joybm66

Hi could someone kindly authenticate this Balenciaga Velo purchased on eBay recently? The seller guaranteed that it is authentic, but I want to be sure since I am not qualified to spot a fake..thanks


----------



## Amalie Moltke Jacobsen

Hi, can you please authenticate this ?

Item name: Balenciaga velo
Item no: look at the pictures , ( i can't see it )
Seller id: tradono 

Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

Amalie Moltke Jacobsen said:


> Hi, can you please authenticate this ?
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga velo
> Item no: look at the pictures , ( i can't see it )
> Seller id: tradono
> 
> Thank you


Please see the link below in red for the pics needed for authentication.


----------



## muchstuff

joybm66 said:


> Hi could someone kindly authenticate this Balenciaga Velo purchased on eBay recently? The seller guaranteed that it is authentic, but I want to be sure since I am not qualified to spot a fake..thanks


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## joybm66

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Many many thanks! I can rest easy now.


----------



## muchstuff

joybm66 said:


> Many many thanks! I can rest easy now.


My pleasure!


----------



## ksuromax

joybm66 said:


> Many many thanks! I can rest easy now.


apart from being authentic, it's a rare gem - Hamilton chevre  
congrats!


----------



## Stella Roxas

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine to me. No red flag


Can you Pls check the authenticity of this balenciaga bag


----------



## Stella Roxas

Stella Roxas said:


> Can you Pls check the authenticity of this balenciaga bag


----------



## Stella Roxas

Doodiebumps said:


> Just what I thought. Thank you!





Stella Roxas said:


> Can you Pls check the authenticity of this balenciaga bag


i


----------



## Stella Roxas

Stella Roxas said:


> i





Stella Roxas said:


> i


Here are more pictures sorry Im a newbie her tnx


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Stella Roxas

Stella Roxas said:


> Here are more pictures sorry Im a newbie her


----------



## Stella Roxas

ksuromax said:


> enjoy!


----------



## Stella Roxas

Can anyone Pls Help me check if this Balenciaga City croc stamp is aunthentic? Tnx a lot


----------



## ksuromax

Stella Roxas said:


> Can anyone Pls Help me check if this Balenciaga City croc stamp is aunthentic? Tnx a lot


nothing screams off, but please re-post the tag front and back with sharp quality and facing forward, not side view


----------



## Stella Roxas

ksuromax said:


> nothing screams off, but please re-post the tag front and back with sharp quality and facing forward, not side view


----------



## ksuromax

we need the tag to be snapped close-up and sharp (not blur), facing forward like this


----------



## Stella Roxas

ksuromax said:


> we need the tag to be snapped close-up and sharp (not blur), facing forward like this


----------



## Stella Roxas

ksuromax said:


> we need the tag to be snapped close-up and sharp (not blur), facing forward like this


----------



## ksuromax

Dear, i appreciate your efforts, but i cannot take responsibility to authenticate by this poor quality blur pictures, i am sorry.


----------



## Stella Roxas

ksuromax said:


> Dear, i appreciate your efforts, but i cannot take responsibility to authenticate by this poor quality blur pictures, i am sorry.


So sorry ill do it again


----------



## Stella Roxas

Stella Roxas said:


> So sorry ill do it again


----------



## Stella Roxas




----------



## Wendy1001

Hello! Sorry for the unclear pictures, I've added more, please help me to authenticate this, thks! *fingers crossed *
Item: balenciaga twiggy 
Item number: 128523 3444


----------



## Conni618

Photos are fine. Your bag is authentic!


----------



## Wendy1001

Conni618 said:


> Photos are fine. Your bag is authentic!



Thank you so much! Now I can enjoy my first bal with a peace of mind


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Amalie Moltke Jacobsen

Hi girls, can you please authenticate this for me? 

Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga shoulder bag black leather 
Item Number: 140442213048
Seller ID: japan_monoshare 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/i/273422421719...&rk=5&rkt=30&sd=292695367456&itm=273422421719


----------



## muchstuff

Amalie Moltke Jacobsen said:


> Hi girls, can you please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga shoulder bag black leather
> Item Number: 140442213048
> Seller ID: japan_monoshare
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/i/273422421719?rt=nc&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=20160908110712&meid=4c8d32c2d2d94e5b90810cb29051a0f4&pid=100677&rk=5&rkt=30&sd=292695367456&itm=273422421719


What I can see looks good but you're missing pics of the rivet and the back of the zipper head.


----------



## NOLAfornow

Hello! Please help me authenticate this bag. I think it might be an A1 fake.

Item: Balenciaga Mini City


----------



## Stella Roxas

Stella Roxas said:


> View attachment 4175301
> 
> View attachment 4175302
> View attachment 4175304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE





Amalie Moltke Jacobsen said:


> Hi girls, can you please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga shoulder bag black leather
> Item Number: 140442213048
> Seller ID: japan_monoshare
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/i/273422421719?rt=nc&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=20160908110712&meid=4c8d32c2d2d94e5b90810cb29051a0f4&pid=100677&rk=5&rkt=30&sd=292695367456&itm=273422421719


----------



## Stella Roxas

Hi sorry for those blurry pictures I hope this one is better Pls Help me if this is an aunthentic balenciaga the tag is not embossed nor heat stamp Just gold letters tnx a lot


----------



## muchstuff

NOLAfornow said:


> Hello! Please help me authenticate this bag. I think it might be an A1 fake.
> 
> Item: Balenciaga Mini City


Can you please post pics of the front and back of the tag that are clear,  forward facing, and close up? No angles, no bends.


----------



## muchstuff

Stella Roxas said:


> Hi sorry for those blurry pictures I hope this one is better Pls Help me if this is an aunthentic balenciaga the tag is not embossed nor heat stamp Just gold letters tnx a lot


Your tag back is still blurry. It's important that we have clear pics. Please take your bag to a better light source (outside for instance) and take a clear pic of the tag back close up and not bent.


----------



## Stella Roxas

muchstuff said:


> Your tag back is still blurry. It's important that we have clear pics. Please take your bag to a better light source (outside for instance) and take a clear pic of the tag back close up and not bent.


Im so sorry I have a hard time with my Phone camera..and the Light reflects with the gold letters Thank you for your consideration I hope this is better now thanks again


----------



## Stella Roxas

Stella Roxas said:


> Im so sorry I have a hard time with my Phone camera..and the Light reflects with the gold letters Thank you for your consideration I hope this is better now thanks again


The seller said I can go to balenciaga boutique/store and ask them if its aunthentic..I Just dont know if they Will do that in balenciaga store? Can we bring the bag there and ask if it’s authentic? Tnx a lot for your patience


----------



## ksuromax

Stella Roxas said:


> The seller said I can go to balenciaga boutique/store and ask them if its aunthentic..I Just dont know if they Will do that in balenciaga store? Can we bring the bag there and ask if it’s authentic? Tnx a lot for your patience


the store will never do that, if you have a good SA maybe, she/he can advise you from own experience, but it will not be a Balenciaga authentication confirmation.
Thanks for new pics, i think you are good to go, last picture of the tag is of more or less discent quality and i can see the details i wanted to see.
i hope you understand, we can only work with pictures, hence, in order to tell you firmly, we need the best possible ones, but it is worth the hassle - you have a authentic bag in your hands!


----------



## ksuromax

NOLAfornow said:


> Hello! Please help me authenticate this bag. I think it might be an A1 fake.
> 
> Item: Balenciaga Mini City


i think your gut feeling was correct, it's a fake, a good copy, but not authentic


----------



## Stella Roxas

ksuromax said:


> the store will never do that, if you have a good SA maybe, she/he can advise you from own experience, but it will not be a Balenciaga authentication confirmation.
> Thanks for new pics, i think you are good to go, last picture of the tag is of more or less discent quality and i can see the details i wanted to see.
> i hope you understand, we can only work with pictures, hence, in order to tell you firmly, we need the best possible ones, but it is worth the hassle - you have a authentic bag in your hands!


Thank you Very Very much.thanks for your patience..sorry for all the hassles..I’m so worried because the bag tag inside is written only in gold letters and its my first time to have a balenciaga bag..I cant feel the Smoothness of the (host) Leather because its croc stamp..the seller said she bought it in Paris but could not give to me the official receipt because there are other Items in it as she bought a lot  and re sell it to Our country..we have only one balenciaga boutique here in Our country but does not offer much bags..more or shoes and dress..the seller said she will Return my money if I have proven it fake..tnx and God bless


----------



## Stella Roxas

Stella Roxas said:


> Thank you Very Very much.thanks for your patience..sorry for all the hassles..I’m so worried because the bag tag inside is written only in gold letters and its my first time to have a balenciaga bag..I cant feel the Smoothness of the (host) Leather because its croc stamp..the seller said she bought it in Paris but could not give to me the official receipt because there are other Items in it as she bought a lot  and re sell it to Our country..we have only one balenciaga boutique here in Our country but does not offer much bags..more or shoes and dress..the seller said she will Return my money if I have proven it fake..tnx and God bless


Goat Leather rather


----------



## ksuromax

Stella Roxas said:


> Goat Leather rather


this embossed leather is cowhide, veau is 'cow' in french


----------



## ksuromax

Stella Roxas said:


> Thank you Very Very much.thanks for your patience..sorry for all the hassles..I’m so worried because the bag tag inside is written only in gold letters and its my first time to have a balenciaga bag..I cant feel the Smoothness of the (host) Leather because its croc stamp..the seller said she bought it in Paris but could not give to me the official receipt because there are other Items in it as she bought a lot  and re sell it to Our country..we have only one balenciaga boutique here in Our country but does not offer much bags..more or shoes and dress..the seller said she will Return my money if I have proven it fake..tnx and God bless


Balenciaga tags can look many different ways, stamped in silver, stamped in gold, or pressed, it does not mean that one is fake, or legit. We look at other markers, and yours look good to me.
Embossed cowhide will be sturdy and hardwearing, although not as soft and slouchy as smooth calf, but the bag looks lovely and croc print is always 'in trend' and definitely makes the bag stand out  enjoy!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Stella Roxas

ksuromax said:


> this embossed leather is cowhide, veau is 'cow' in french


Thank u so much..


----------



## ksuromax

Stella Roxas said:


> Thank u so much..


my pleasure


----------



## NOLAfornow

ksuromax said:


> i think your gut feeling was correct, it's a fake, a good copy, but not authentic


Yes, I ended up just requesting a return. I’m positive it was fake. Wow, it was a scary good fake though! They still could not get the stitching perfect, tag embossing right, and I think the color it was in was not offered for the FW17 season. Thanks again for providing this great resource for Balenciaga lovers!!!


----------



## smallfry

I love this bag!  What do you think, dear authenticators?

Item Name:  Balenciaga Classic Silver City
Item Number:  142908500997
Seller ID:  jennciee 
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bnwt-100-A...er-City-Bag-With-Strap-Black-SHW/142908500997


----------



## muchstuff

smallfry said:


> I love this bag!  What do you think, dear authenticators?
> 
> Item Name:  Balenciaga Classic Silver City
> Item Number:  142908500997
> Seller ID:  jennciee
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bnwt-100-A...er-City-Bag-With-Strap-Black-SHW/142908500997


Please see the link below in red for pics needed. They also need to be close up, clear, and forward-facing, no bends, no side angles please.


----------



## smallfry

muchstuff said:


> Please see the link below in red for pics needed. They also need to be close up, clear, and forward-facing, no bends, no side angles please.


Sorry muchstuff, I'll contact the seller for more pics.  Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

smallfry said:


> Sorry muchstuff, I'll contact the seller for more pics.  Thank you!


No worries, please reference post number 9709 when you repost.


----------



## mhdluqman

Hello guys,

I am interested in buying my first balenciaga. so, I found what I think is my perfect day to day bag. Please help me to authenticate this bag

Item Name: Balenciaga Traveler City Blue Black Messenger
Item Number: 142919876118
Seller ID: luxebylucca
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/142919876118

Thank you in advance


----------



## muchstuff

mhdluqman said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am interested in buying my first balenciaga. so, I found what I think is my perfect day to day bag. Please help me to authenticate this bag
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Traveler City Blue Black Messenger
> Item Number: 142919876118
> Seller ID: luxebylucca
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/142919876118
> 
> Thank you in advance


I'm not really familiar with this particular bag, I believe it's the men's messenger. Pics aren't sufficient, could you please post a good pic of the tag back (forward facing, close and clear) as well as a pic of the rivet and the back of the zipper head.


----------



## mhdluqman

muchstuff said:


> I'm not really familiar with this particular bag, I believe it's the men's messenger. Pics aren't sufficient, could you please post a good pic of the tag back (forward facing, close and clear) as well as a pic of the rivet and the back of the zipper head.



ah ok. the back of the tag pic I put is not enough? I will ask the seller to provide me with such photos.


----------



## mhdluqman

muchstuff said:


> I'm not really familiar with this particular bag, I believe it's the men's messenger. Pics aren't sufficient, could you please post a good pic of the tag back (forward facing, close and clear) as well as a pic of the rivet and the back of the zipper head.



ah ok. the back of the tag pic I put is not enough? I will ask the seller to provide me with such photos.


----------



## muchstuff

mhdluqman said:


> ah ok. the back of the tag pic I put is not enough? I will ask the seller to provide me with such photos.



It’s on an angle and not completely legible.


----------



## Foofurr2

Was wondering if Someone could look at this Balenciaga tote.  I’ve never seen one like this and seller states it’s 100% authentic. 
I asked seller to take a picture of the underneath side of the leather tag inside purse. 
Seller states this is a much older style so no serial number underneath the leather Tag that has Balenciaga and Paris underneath. 

My understanding is that Paris went underneath Balenciaga In 2011 or 2012. I Also asked for a picture of the zipper and there is no imprint of Lampo or B. There is absolutely nothing on it.
If someone could take a look I’d appreciate it. 

Balenciaga supple leather multi pocket tote mocha
Site:  eBay 
Seller: Celebrityowned
Item no:  362410405170
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/362410405170


----------



## muchstuff

Foofurr2 said:


> Was wondering if Someone could look at this Balenciaga tote.  I’ve never seen one like this and seller states it’s 100% authentic.
> I asked seller to take a picture of the underneath side of the leather tag inside purse.
> Seller states this is a much older style so no serial number underneath the leather Tag that has Balenciaga and Paris underneath.
> 
> My understanding is that Paris went underneath Balenciaga In 2011 or 2012. I Also asked for a picture of the zipper and there is no imprint of Lampo or B. There is absolutely nothing on it.
> If someone could take a look I’d appreciate it.
> 
> Balenciaga supple leather multi pocket tote mocha
> Site:  eBay
> Seller: Celebrityowned
> Item no:  362410405170
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/362410405170


I'm afraid I can't help you with this one, let's see what the others say. There were similar tags back in the early 2000s on some of the Moto bags.


----------



## elation

Hi, can anyone help me out with this one?

Item name: Balenciaga Gris Glace Mini City Pre-loved
Item no: 113224628361
Seller ID: kerryisntreal
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Balenciaga-...628361?hash=item1a5cb6b889:g:4b8AAOSwJWxbhfGM


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

elation said:


> Hi, can anyone help me out with this one?
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Gris Glace Mini City Pre-loved
> Item no: 113224628361
> Seller ID: kerryisntreal
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Balenciaga-...628361?hash=item1a5cb6b889:g:4b8AAOSwJWxbhfGM


Authentic in my opinion, the seller is a tPF member. Check out the care and maintenance thread, she has some great DIY stuff in there.


----------



## elation

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, the seller is a tPF member. Check out the care and maintenance thread, she has some great DIY stuff in there.



Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

elation said:


> Thank you so much!


My pleasure!


----------



## Edennordal

Hello can someone authenticate this for me? 

Item Name:Balenciaga Mini City in dark grey
Item Number:323421972246
Seller ID: steph9063
Link: 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/323421972246


----------



## ksuromax

Edennordal said:


> Hello can someone authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item Name:Balenciaga Mini City in dark grey
> Item Number:323421972246
> Seller ID: steph9063
> Link:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/323421972246


these pictures are not good for authentication, not clear, blur, missing needed details. 
Please, check my signature link, or post #1 in this thread, get needed pictures, and return back


----------



## Edennordal

Hello can someone please authenticate this?
Item Name: Balenciaga classic mini city
Item Number: 153141031576
Seller ID: Ryaus43
Link: 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/323421972246


----------



## ksuromax

Edennordal said:


> Hello can someone please authenticate this?
> Item Name: Balenciaga classic mini city
> Item Number: 153141031576
> Seller ID: Ryaus43
> Link:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/323421972246


it's the same link to the same bag which is missing required protos


----------



## ksuromax

did you mean this? looked it up by Item ID number

https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga...031576?hash=item23a7eab298:g:AF4AAOSwgMBbdMGd

this one is a fake


----------



## Edennordal

ksuromax said:


> it's the same link to the same bag which is missing required protos



My apologies! He’s the correct link to this bag.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/153141031576


----------



## ksuromax

Edennordal said:


> My apologies! He’s the correct link to this bag.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/153141031576


This is fake, please, avoid


----------



## Edennordal

ksuromax said:


> This is fake, please, avoid


Thank you for your help!


----------



## ksuromax

Edennordal said:


> Thank you for your help!


most welcome!


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> This is fake, please, avoid


Just to think that I snapped one of those (authentic) for much less than that..
It’s a shame many people are spending/ investing their money in awful fakes or destroyed ones coming usually from same country that has annihilated second hand/preloved Bal market..


----------



## sues

Hello, I purchased this bag through Vitkac. Can someone kindly assist with authentication? Thank you so much ! Sues (some pics may appear twice - I am trying to upload through my phone)


----------



## ksuromax

sues said:


> Hello, I purchased this bag through Vitkac. Can someone kindly assist with authentication? Thank you so much ! Sues (some pics may appear twice - I am trying to upload through my phone)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4180247
> View attachment 4180249
> View attachment 4180251
> View attachment 4180252
> View attachment 4180247
> View attachment 4180249
> View attachment 4180251
> View attachment 4180252
> View attachment 4180253
> View attachment 4180247
> View attachment 4180249
> View attachment 4180251
> View attachment 4180252
> View attachment 4180253
> View attachment 4180255
> View attachment 4180254
> View attachment 4180255


Authentic


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## sues

ksuromax said:


> Authentic



Thank you ksuromax!!


----------



## ksuromax

sues said:


> Thank you ksuromax!!


you are welcome!


----------



## Juana Abetria

Hi.good day.can you help me authenticate this?thank you.


----------



## LostInBal

Juana Abetria said:


> Hi.good day.can you help me authenticate this?thank you.


Authentic to me 05 F/W Black First.


----------



## gimpy2715

Hi I just found this bag for a steal at century 21 and wanted to make sure it was authentic.  
It's an envelope clutch bag and I'm not sure of the exact pictures you need for this bag so please let me know if I need to include more. Thank you so much[emoji8]


----------



## gimpy2715

gimpy2715 said:


> Hi I just found this bag for a steal at century 21 and wanted to make sure it was authentic.
> It's an envelope clutch bag and I'm not sure of the exact pictures you need for this bag so please let me know if I need to include more. Thank you so much[emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4180696
> View attachment 4180699
> View attachment 4180700
> View attachment 4180701
> View attachment 4180702


One more picture I thought I attached


----------



## ksuromax

gimpy2715 said:


> One more picture I thought I attached
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4180703


Authentic, imo


----------



## gimpy2715

ksuromax said:


> Authentic, imo


Thank you so much [emoji5] I'm so appreciative of you to take a look for me.


----------



## ksuromax

gimpy2715 said:


> Thank you so much [emoji5] I'm so appreciative of you to take a look for me.


anytime


----------



## cpornelas

Good night, experts! Could you please authenticate these bags? 

Item Name: Balenciaga Papier A4
Link: https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/balenciaga-papier-a4-29387823

Item Name: Balenciaga City Off White [is it? =)]
Link: https://reciclaluxo.com.br/bolsa-balenciaga-4000.html

Thank you in advance!!! =)


----------



## peacebabe

Papier need to see sharp & clear photo of back of the interior logo tag.

As for the GSH City, please see link https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/




cpornelas said:


> Good night, experts! Could you please authenticate these bags?
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Papier A4
> Link: https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/balenciaga-papier-a4-29387823
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City Off White [is it? =)]
> Link: https://reciclaluxo.com.br/bolsa-balenciaga-4000.html
> 
> Thank you in advance!!! =)
> View attachment 4181278
> View attachment 4181279
> View attachment 4181280
> View attachment 4181281
> View attachment 4181283
> View attachment 4181284


----------



## Juana Abetria

Thank you.


aalinne_72 said:


> Authentic to me 05 F/W Black First.


Thank you.


----------



## cpornelas

peacebabe said:


> Papier need to see sharp & clear photo of back of the interior logo tag.
> 
> As for the GSH City, please see link https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


Thank you very much!!! =)
I'm gonna ask for more photos!


----------



## Dayanara Asilo

Good day! Can someone help me authenticate this Balenciaga City Logo Strap? Thanks!!!


----------



## kerstinmaria

Hi,

I was wondering if someone could help authenticate this Balenciaga City I saw on Tradesy:

Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga Classic City 
Link (if available): https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciag...andbag-medium-brown-leather-satchel/23919042/
Photos:


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## kerryisntreal

Hello! It’s been a while can someone please help me with this purse? Thanks much!

Balenciaga town
Color/year unknown

Many thanks ❤️


----------



## muchstuff

kerryisntreal said:


> Hello! It’s been a while can someone please help me with this purse? Thanks much!
> 
> Balenciaga town
> Color/year unknown
> 
> Many thanks ❤️
> View attachment 4182936
> 
> View attachment 4182929
> View attachment 4182930
> View attachment 4182931
> View attachment 4182932
> 
> View attachment 4182933
> View attachment 4182934
> 
> View attachment 4182935


Authentic in my opinion 2011 coquelicot classic Town.


----------



## muchstuff

Dayanara Asilo said:


> Good day! Can someone help me authenticate this Balenciaga City Logo Strap? Thanks!!!


Pics aren’t close and clear enough please see link below in red for examples and pics needed.


----------



## muchstuff

kerstinmaria said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if someone could help authenticate this Balenciaga City I saw on Tradesy:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga Classic City
> Link (if available): https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciag...andbag-medium-brown-leather-satchel/23919042/
> Photos:


The tag looks OK but you’re missing pics of the rivet, bale and back of the zipper head.


----------



## Dayanara Asilo

Hello! Here's more detailed pics. Thank you!!!


----------



## kerryisntreal

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion 2011 coquelicot classic Town.



[emoji173]️ Thank you! [emoji173]️


----------



## muchstuff

Dayanara Asilo said:


> Hello! Here's more detailed pics. Thank you!!!


Sorry but the pics simply aren’t what’s needed. Front and back of the interior tag, the bale, rivet and back of the zipper head, all close up, clear and forward facing, not sideways or bent.


----------



## muchstuff

kerryisntreal said:


> [emoji173]️ Thank you! [emoji173]️


Any time!


----------



## Sidsel Lauritzen

Hello,
I would like for someone to look at this Balenciaga City and tell me if it looks fake or not.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

Sidsel Lauritzen said:


> Hello,
> I would like for someone to look at this Balenciaga City and tell me if it looks fake or not.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Please see the link below in red for pics needed.


----------



## Sidsel Lauritzen

Sidsel Lauritzen said:


> Hello,
> I would like for someone to look at this Balenciaga City and tell me if it looks fake or not.
> 
> Thank you in advance!





muchstuff said:


> Please see the link below in red for pics needed.



Here is a link https://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-C...886850?hash=item260123e502:g:nRQAAOSwdjRbdGqP


----------



## Dayanara Asilo

Sorry for uploading wrong pics. 

The last 2 pictures are the interior tags. It doesnt have the usual interior tags, like the other balenciaga bags. It has embossed Made in Italy 431621.1060.Y.528147 on it. Thanks!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dayanara Asilo said:


> Sorry for uploading wrong pics.
> 
> The last 2 pictures are the interior tags. It doesnt have the usual interior tags, like the other balenciaga bags. It has embossed Made in Italy 431621.1060.Y.528147 on it. Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 4183125


these are new tags for AW 2018/2019, and yours is consistent
Looks fine to me


----------



## JuliJenn

Good morning!  

May I please request your assistance and expertise in reviewing this Balenciaga Hip for me?   

I have added additional photos from the seller below, as some of the links in his/her listing, do not appear to be working.  Please let me know if any additional photos would be useful to you. 

Thank you very much for your kind help, and I hope you have a lovely day! 

Item Name - Auth BALENCIAGA THE HIP Crossbody Shoulder Bag Purple Leather 024080 - h15735
Seller - astion-brandvalue01
Item # - 123348579561
Link - https://www.ebay.com/itm/123348579561?ul_noapp=true


----------



## ksuromax

JuliJenn said:


> Good morning!
> 
> May I please request your assistance and expertise in reviewing this Balenciaga Hip for me?
> 
> I have added additional photos from the seller below, as some of the links in his/her listing, do not appear to be working.  Please let me know if any additional photos would be useful to you.
> 
> Thank you very much for your kind help, and I hope you have a lovely day!
> 
> Item Name - Auth BALENCIAGA THE HIP Crossbody Shoulder Bag Purple Leather 024080 - h15735
> Seller - astion-brandvalue01
> Item # - 123348579561
> Link - https://www.ebay.com/itm/123348579561?ul_noapp=true
> View attachment 4183338
> View attachment 4183339
> View attachment 4183340


Looks fine, no red flag


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## JuliJenn

ksuromax said:


> Looks fine, no red flag



Yay!  Great news!  Thank you very much for your help, and for getting back to me so quickly, Ksuromax!  
It is very kind of you to share your expertise, and I truly appreciate it as always.  I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Dayanara Asilo

ksuromax said:


> these are new tags for AW 2018/2019, and yours is consistent
> Looks fine to me


 THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!


----------



## ksuromax

JuliJenn said:


> Yay!  Great news!  Thank you very much for your help, and for getting back to me so quickly, Ksuromax!
> It is very kind of you to share your expertise, and I truly appreciate it as always.  I hope you have a wonderful day!





Dayanara Asilo said:


> THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!


Anytime, Ladies


----------



## kerstinmaria

muchstuff said:


> The tag looks OK but you’re missing pics of the rivet, bale and back of the zipper head.


Thank you! Here is a picture of the rivet and bale. I've asked to see the zipper underside as well.


----------



## muchstuff

kerstinmaria said:


> Thank you! Here is a picture of the rivet and bale. I've asked to see the zipper underside as well.



I’d say you’re fine based on what I see but post the zipper head if you get it.


----------



## kerstinmaria

muchstuff said:


> I’d say you’re fine based on what I see but post the zipper head if you get it.



And finally here is the zipper. Thank you again for all your help!!


----------



## muchstuff

kerstinmaria said:


> And finally here is the zipper. Thank you again for all your help!!


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## laura_moun

ksuromax said:


> Looks fine, no red flag


Hi ! I'm french and I need help toi authentificate a balenciaga giant 21 part time please. Can you help me please ?


----------



## muchstuff

laura_moun said:


> Hi ! I'm french and I need help toi authentificate a balenciaga giant 21 part time please. Can you help me please ?


No link or photos?


----------



## laura_moun

laura_moun said:


> Hi ! I'm french and I need help toi authentificate a balenciaga giant 21 part time please. Can you help me please ?


----------



## muchstuff

Please add pics of the bale and the back of the zipper head.


----------



## ksuromax

and also full picture of the bag, please


----------



## laura_moun

ksuromax said:


> and also full picture of the bag, please


Many thanks for tout need. I will take another photo...


----------



## laura_moun

Photos of the zipper head


----------



## laura_moun

Sorry for the quality of the photos... There is the flash...
Many thanks for your need


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

laura_moun said:


> Sorry for the quality of the photos... There is the flash...
> Many thanks for your need


if you can post a close picture of the bale, it will be helpful, but from these pictures it looks good to me


----------



## laura_moun

ksuromax said:


> if you can post a close picture of the bale, it will be helpful, but from these pictures it looks good to me


I have took another photos. What is the bale please ???


----------



## muchstuff

laura_moun said:


> I have took another photos. What is the bale please ???



In your first pic here, the little twisty bit of wire that kind of looks like a clothes hangar is the bale. Your bag looks fine to me.


----------



## ksuromax

laura_moun said:


> I have took another photos. What is the bale please ???


thank you for the additional pictures, bag is authentic


----------



## laura_moun

laura_moun said:


> I have took another photos. What is the bale please ???





ksuromax said:


> thank you for the additional pictures, bag is authentic


Many thanks for all ! I thought that the bag is no authentic....


----------



## ksuromax

laura_moun said:


> Many thanks for all ! I thought that the bag is no authentic....


you are most welcome! 
From the pictures that you provided 2 of us, @muchstuff and myself think it's authentic


----------



## laura_moun

ksuromax said:


> you are most welcome!
> From the pictures that you provided 2 of us, @muchstuff and myself think it's authentic


Great !!!! Many Many thanks for your help !!!


----------



## ksuromax

laura_moun said:


> Great !!!! Many Many thanks for your help !!!


you're most welcome!


----------



## Sommerfugl79

Please can someone authenticate this for me?


----------



## muchstuff

Sommerfugl79 said:


> View attachment 4185601
> View attachment 4185602
> View attachment 4185603
> View attachment 4185604
> View attachment 4185605
> View attachment 4185606
> View attachment 4185607
> View attachment 4185608
> View attachment 4185609
> View attachment 4185610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please can someone authenticate this for me?



Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## classygoal93

Hi, can the experts here authenticate this purse for me? Thanks a million!


----------



## ksuromax

classygoal93 said:


> Hi, can the experts here authenticate this purse for me? Thanks a million!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4187375
> View attachment 4187376
> View attachment 4187377
> View attachment 4187378
> View attachment 4187379
> View attachment 4187380


Authentic


----------



## Sommerfugl79

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thanks


----------



## classygoal93

classygoal93 said:


> Hi, can the experts here authenticate this purse for me? Thanks a million!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4187375
> View attachment 4187376
> View attachment 4187377
> View attachment 4187378
> View attachment 4187379
> View attachment 4187380



More photos here:


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please see link below

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/



classygoal93 said:


> More photos here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4187467
> View attachment 4187468
> View attachment 4187470
> View attachment 4187471
> View attachment 4187472


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## classygoal93

Hi, sorry... may I know what am I missing? Thought I have provided most of the required photos...


----------



## ksuromax

classygoal93 said:


> Hi, can the experts here authenticate this purse for me? Thanks a million!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4187375
> View attachment 4187376
> View attachment 4187377
> View attachment 4187378
> View attachment 4187379
> View attachment 4187380





ksuromax said:


> Authentic





classygoal93 said:


> More photos here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4187467
> View attachment 4187468
> View attachment 4187470
> View attachment 4187471
> View attachment 4187472





classygoal93 said:


> Hi, sorry... may I know what am I missing? Thought I have provided most of the required photos...


the first set of photos was good enough, and i responded to you already - your bag is authentic


----------



## maripos13

Hi all, I just got this Bbag from ebay - the seller said it was 15+ years old. The tags look off to me, but I'm not sure if they are ok before 2003?  There is no strap, so I can't post that. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ksuromax

maripos13 said:


> Hi all, I just got this Bbag from ebay - the seller said it was 15+ years old. The tags look off to me, but I'm not sure if they are ok before 2003?  There is no strap, so I can't post that. Any help would be appreciated.


Fake 
Hope, you can get your money back


----------



## maripos13

ksuromax said:


> Fake
> Hope, you can get your money back


Thank you!


----------



## Mi931

Hi!

Just gotten my bag on hand! Please help me check if this is authentic. I checked all the details it seems okay, only concern is the strap, the sides were slight damaged due to wear and tear by previous owner.

Item Name: Classic Part Time
Item Number: 16802820047
Seller ID: Reebonz
Link: 
Look what I found on Reebonz!

https://www.reebonz.com/sg/balenciaga/bags/pre-owned-balenciaga-classic-part-time-12469894/deeplink


----------



## ksuromax

Mi931 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just gotten my bag on hand! Please help me check if this is authentic. I checked all the details it seems okay, only concern is the strap, the sides were slight damaged due to wear and tear by previous owner.
> 
> Item Name: Classic Part Time
> Item Number: 16802820047
> Seller ID: Reebonz
> Link:


picture does not work and link is missing, please, re-post


----------



## Mi931

ksuromax said:


> picture does not work and link is missing, please, re-post


Hi I’ve edited the post with the correct image format and link, it should work now. Thank you!!


My bag comes with just reebon dust bag and a certified card by reebonz atelier


----------



## ksuromax

Mi931 said:


> Hi I’ve edited the post with the correct image format and link, it should work now. Thank you!!
> 
> 
> My bag comes with just reebon dust bag and a certified card by reebonz atelier


these pictures are not good for ication
please, either check the link in my signature, or the first post of this thread for the samples of what is needed. 
and make sure they are straight facing, no side veiw, no angle, no bend, no blur. Thanks


----------



## Mi931

Hello ksuromax, noted and here's my repost with the images. Thank you!
 Damaged strap due to wear n tear:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Just gotten my bag on hand! Please help me check if this is authentic. I checked all the details it seems okay, only concern is the strap, the sides were slight damaged due to wear and tear by previous owner.


Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Part Time
Item Number: 16802820047
Seller ID: Reebonz
Link:
https://www.reebonz.com/sg/balenciaga/bags/pre-owned-balenciaga-classic-part-time-12469894/deeplink


----------



## Pheeps

Hello, can somebody help me to authenticate this Balenciaga classic city in lavender with small rose gold hardware, i just have this pic from seller but i hope it can see the authentication. Thanks before


----------



## muchstuff

Pheeps said:


> Hello, can somebody help me to authenticate this Balenciaga classic city in lavender with small rose gold hardware, i just have this pic from seller but i hope it can see the authentication. Thanks before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4188725
> View attachment 4188726
> View attachment 4188727
> View attachment 4188728


I'm afraid the pics aren't sufficient. Please see the link below in red for the photos needed, all clear, close up and forward-facing please.


----------



## Pheeps

muchstuff said:


> I'm afraid the pics aren't sufficient. Please see the link below in red for the photos needed, all clear, close up and forward-facing please.


I will post another pic if i get from seller, but if anyone can be seen from the number?


----------



## Pheeps

muchstuff said:


> I'm afraid the pics aren't sufficient. Please see the link below in red for the photos needed, all clear, close up and forward-facing please.


Here's more pic, can you help me? Or anyone who know this bag authentic or not? Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

Pheeps said:


> I will post another pic if i get from seller, but if anyone can be seen from the number?


If you're asking if the style code is correct, yes it is. But there were fakes made in this season and without the proper photos I wouldn't feel comfortable giving an opinion.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Pheeps

muchstuff said:


> If you're asking if the style code is correct, yes it is. But there were fakes made in this season and without the proper photos I wouldn't feel comfortable giving an opinion.


I'm added more photo


----------



## muchstuff

Pheeps said:


> Here's more pic, can you help me? Or anyone who know this bag authentic or not? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4188748
> View attachment 4188749
> View attachment 4188750
> View attachment 4188751
> View attachment 4188752


These pics aren't very helpful. Please see the link below and look at the examples. All pics MUST BE close up, facing forward, clear, with no bends in the tags. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Pheeps

muchstuff said:


> If you're asking if the style code is correct, yes it is. But there were fakes made in this season and without the proper photos I wouldn't feel comfortable giving an opinion.


Ok, be right back


----------



## ksuromax

Mi931 said:


> Hello ksuromax, noted and here's my repost with the images. Thank you!
> Damaged strap due to wear n tear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just gotten my bag on hand! Please help me check if this is authentic. I checked all the details it seems okay, only concern is the strap, the sides were slight damaged due to wear and tear by previous owner.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Part Time
> Item Number: 16802820047
> Seller ID: Reebonz
> Link:
> https://www.reebonz.com/sg/balenciaga/bags/pre-owned-balenciaga-classic-part-time-12469894/deeplink


Need the bale, please
that curved thing that holds the bag on the end of the shoulder strap
sharp close up


----------



## westlamom

Hi all - can you please help with an authentication for a black City GSH I just found? No sales tags or mirror, if authentic, can it be dated by the gusseted interior pocket - does that mean 2007, or is that not definite?  Thanks again for all of your help!


----------



## westlamom

westlamom said:


> Hi all - can you please help with an authentication for a black City GSH I just found? No sales tags or mirror, if authentic, can it be dated by the gusseted interior pocket - does that mean 2007, or is that not definite?  Thanks again for all of your help!


Oops river pic as well forblack City GSH....


----------



## Mi931

ksuromax said:


> Need the bale, please
> that curved thing that holds the bag on the end of the shoulder strap
> sharp close up



Hmmmm isit this? Let me know. Many thanks


----------



## muchstuff

westlamom said:


> Hi all - can you please help with an authentication for a black City GSH I just found? No sales tags or mirror, if authentic, can it be dated by the gusseted interior pocket - does that mean 2007, or is that not definite?  Thanks again for all of your help!


Authentic in my opinion. From what I've read the inner pocket style changed in F/W 08.


----------



## westlamom

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. From what I've read the inner pocket style changed in F/W 08.


Thanks so much muchstuff!! I could have (and should have) put it on hold and confirmed with this site first but I got sooo excited, thought it looked right, and bought it, I really wanted a black giant HW bag.  You’re all the best!


----------



## Pheeps

muchstuff said:


> These pics aren't very helpful. Please see the link below and look at the examples. All pics MUST BE close up, facing forward, clear, with no bends in the tags.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


Hai dear, here's additional pic, hope it can be authenticated. Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

westlamom said:


> Thanks so much muchstuff!! I could have (and should have) put it on hold and confirmed with this site first but I got sooo excited, thought it looked right, and bought it, I really wanted a black giant HW bag.  You’re all the best!


My pleasure! I'm not the best at discerning leather from pics but it looks like chèvre to me.


----------



## muchstuff

Pheeps said:


> Hai dear, here's additional pic, hope it can be authenticated. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4189189
> View attachment 4189190
> View attachment 4189191


The interior tag isn't a perfect specimen but the bag is authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Pheeps

muchstuff said:


> The interior tag isn't a perfect specimen but the bag is authentic in my opinion.


Yayy thank you, do you know season and year from this bag?


----------



## muchstuff

Pheeps said:


> Yayy thank you, do you know season and year from this bag?


Pre 2011, I thought perhaps a S/S 2010 cyclade but its just a guess, the bag's faded and the pics all have the colour looking slightly different.


----------



## ksuromax

Mi931 said:


> Hmmmm isit this? Let me know. Many thanks


yes, thanks, that's it
i think it's authentic
now back to your original question - the strap shows normal wear for her age, the bag is approx 9 y/o and it's a used bag, hence this is normal sign. It can be fixed in a bag SPA, or just DIY, there are a few threads in maintenance forum.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Mi931

ksuromax said:


> yes, thanks, that's it
> i think it's authentic
> now back to your original question - the strap shows normal wear for her age, the bag is approx 9 y/o and it's a used bag, hence this is normal sign. It can be fixed in a bag SPA, or just DIY, there are a few threads in maintenance forum.


Hi dear
I was mindfxxxx myself when I saw horrible reviews about reebonz, and after I’ve gotten the bag everything seems fine just that the strap seems really weird. Haha. Thanks for your assurance

Yesyes I am sending her to spa. Do you apply any conditioner or wipe your bag with any leather cleaning.


----------



## Pheeps

muchstuff said:


> Pre 2011, I thought perhaps a S/S 2010 cyclade but its just a guess, the bag's faded and the pics all have the colour looking slightly different.


So many many thanks for your help @muchstuff


----------



## ksuromax

Mi931 said:


> Hi dear
> I was mindfxxxx myself when I saw horrible reviews about reebonz, and after I’ve gotten the bag everything seems fine just that the strap seems really weird. Haha. Thanks for your assurance
> 
> Yesyes I am sending her to spa. Do you apply any conditioner or wipe your bag with any leather cleaning.


Balenciaga used a LOT of different leathers within these years, even the goatskins and lambskins vary from year to year, hence it's very difficult to recommend one means that will suit all leather types. 
i have not tried, but many use Leather Honey and like it. 
I would ask the SPA, coz they will deal with this particular bag/leather, and just follow their recommendations.


----------



## Mi931

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga used a LOT of different leathers within these years, even the goatskins and lambskins vary from year to year, hence it's very difficult to recommend one means that will suit all leather types.
> i have not tried, but many use Leather Honey and like it.
> I would ask the SPA, coz they will deal with this particular bag/leather, and just follow their recommendations.


Thanks dear =)


----------



## muchstuff

Pheeps said:


> So many many thanks for your help @muchstuff


Any time!


----------



## ksuromax

Mi931 said:


> Thanks dear =)


most welcome!


----------



## Shelly andrea

hi evryone. I want to asking my balenciaga bag is authentic or not. Because its my first time using balenciaga bag. That was my bf give me as gift on my birthday. Thankyou


----------



## peacebabe

Unfortunately, it's non authentic



Shelly andrea said:


> hi evryone. I’m from indonesia. I want to asking my balenciaga bag is authentic or not. Because its my first time using balenciaga bag. That was my bf give me as gift on my birthday. Thankyou


----------



## Shelly andrea

peacebabe said:


> Unfortunately, it's non authentic


Thankyou.  Can i know where is the point to notice that is authentic or not from that pict? Because he bough from his friends. And i will try to asking his friends. Thankyou verymuch


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, unfortunately we are not able to disclose on the non authentic features. But feel free to go through the authentication thread to see the authentic ones & compare the features with yours 



Shelly andrea said:


> Thankyou.  Can i know where is the point to notice that is authentic or not from that pict? Because he bough from his friends. And i will try to asking his friends. Thankyou verymuch


----------



## Shelly andrea

Ok. Thankyou very much


----------



## Pheeps

Hello Bbag expertise, please anyone help me to this bag, since i dissapointed with bbag yesterday i ask before some missing pic with seller 

Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:

Item Name: Balenciaga city
Item Number: 401595646426
Seller ID: arielrosemusic
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/401595646426

Item Name: Balenciaga day hobo
Item Number: 173517335526
Seller ID: wetkandy
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173517335526


Item Name: Balenciaga city medium gray
Item Number: 113198903324
Seller ID: adoredinjapan
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113198903324

Thanks for you all kind help


----------



## ksuromax

Pheeps said:


> Hello Bbag expertise, please anyone help me to this bag, since i dissapointed with bbag yesterday i ask before some missing pic with seller
> 
> Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga city
> Item Number: 401595646426
> Seller ID: arielrosemusic
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/401595646426
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga day hobo
> Item Number: 173517335526
> Seller ID: wetkandy
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173517335526
> 
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga city medium gray
> Item Number: 113198903324
> Seller ID: adoredinjapan
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113198903324
> 
> Thanks for you all kind help


we prefer to have one bag per request, it can be a bit confusing if all mixed up. 
#1 Blue City - it is NOT Outremer, i have strange feeling that this listing has different pictures of different bags, not all pictures are good enough for authentication, but i see a red flag on one photo at least. 
#2 Light Day - authentic 
#3 Faded blue City - missing pictures of rivets, need a clear close up of the bale and sharp pics of the zipper head, provided pics are not good enough


----------



## Pheeps

ksuromax said:


> we prefer to have one bag per request, it can be a bit confusing if all mixed up.
> #1 Blue City - it is NOT Outremer, i have strange feeling that this listing has different pictures of different bags, not all pictures are good enough for authentication, but i see a red flag on one photo at least.
> #2 Light Day - authentic
> #3 Faded blue City - missing pictures of rivets, need a clear close up of the bale and sharp pics of the zipper head, provided pics are not good enough


Thank you so muchh much much dear


----------



## Viivii88

Hello, please authenticate this bag, I have attached all the photos.
	

		
			
		

		
	








Item Name: Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini

Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



Viivii88 said:


> Hello, please authenticate this bag, I have attached all the photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4190296
> View attachment 4190297
> View attachment 4190298
> View attachment 4190299
> View attachment 4190300
> View attachment 4190301
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## jmm23

good day! pls help me authenticate this. would anyone happen to know what style and year this bag was made thank you!


----------



## jmm23

also this please. thank you


----------



## muchstuff

jmm23 said:


> good day! pls help me authenticate this. would anyone happen to know what style and year this bag was made thank you!


Authentic in my opinion, it's a Twiggy, somewhere from F/W 2008-F/W 2010.


----------



## muchstuff

jmm23 said:


> also this please. thank you


Authentic in my opinion, a S/S 2009 First.


----------



## jmm23

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, it's a Twiggy, somewhere from F/W 2008-F/W 2010.


thanks so much!


----------



## muchstuff

jmm23 said:


> thanks so much!


My pleasure!


----------



## ljoo

Hello may I have this authenticated. Thanks!
I doubt that the font of letters on the back looks too thin.
Item name: BALENCIAGA Chèvre Silver Metallic Edge Mini City Bleu Acier
Designer ID#: 390160 4160 D 1669


----------



## muchstuff

ljoo said:


> Hello may I have this authenticated. Thanks!
> I doubt that the font of letters on the back looks too thin.
> Item name: BALENCIAGA Chèvre Silver Metallic Edge Mini City Bleu Acier
> Designer ID#: 390160 4160 D 1669


You're missing required photos, please see link in red below.


----------



## ljoo

muchstuff said:


> You're missing required photos, please see link in red below.



Actually this bag is for sale on fashionphile, and the following link can provide you more pictures. Could you please authenticate it before I buy it? Thank you very much!
Item Name: BALENCIAGA Chèvre Silver Metallic Edge Mini City Bleu Acier
Item Number: 266611
Seller: fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-silver-metallic-edge-mini-city-bleu-acier-266611


----------



## muchstuff

ljoo said:


> Actually this bag is for sale on fashionphile, and the following link can provide you more pictures. Could you please authenticate it before I buy it? Thank you very much!
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA Chèvre Silver Metallic Edge Mini City Bleu Acier
> Item Number: 266611
> Seller: fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-silver-metallic-edge-mini-city-bleu-acier-266611


The pics needed still aren't there and I'm not comfortable authenticating on what I see. You can wait until later tonight and see if one of the authenticators checks in.


----------



## peacebabe

Please see red link below at my unsigned for EXACT photos needed for authentication. 

Back of the tag, 3rd roll, all letters need to be showed too



ljoo said:


> Actually this bag is for sale on fashionphile, and the following link can provide you more pictures. Could you please authenticate it before I buy it? Thank you very much!
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA Chèvre Silver Metallic Edge Mini City Bleu Acier
> Item Number: 266611
> Seller: fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-silver-metallic-edge-mini-city-bleu-acier-266611


----------



## lazeny

Hi! Can you help authenticate this Balenciaga City Bag? Thank you.


----------



## ksuromax

lazeny said:


> Hi! Can you help authenticate this Balenciaga City Bag? Thank you.


looks good to me


----------



## kerryisntreal

Hello again ladies,

Can you please help me authenticate this find from my local thrift store

Suspected flat brass first:







Zipper isn’t marked:



Size comparison with my 2011 black first (pictured with long strap):


Back of tag has nothing:



I’m not quite sure what the leather is... but it’s quite thick/sturdy. 

Thank you! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

kerryisntreal said:


> Hello again ladies,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this find from my local thrift store
> 
> Suspected flat brass first:
> 
> View attachment 4193745
> View attachment 4193746
> View attachment 4193747
> View attachment 4193748
> View attachment 4193749
> 
> Zipper isn’t marked:
> View attachment 4193750
> View attachment 4193751
> 
> Size comparison with my 2011 black first (pictured with long strap):
> View attachment 4193752
> 
> Back of tag has nothing:
> View attachment 4193753
> 
> 
> I’m not quite sure what the leather is... but it’s quite thick/sturdy.
> 
> Thank you! ❤️❤️❤️


I'm not an expert on the early bags but I think you have a first season bag. Characteristics are a one-sided tag with logo as shown, no zipper stop on the front zipper, a 24-27" strap with no weight distributor, no mirror, although if you don't have one that doesn't really prove anything.  I'm guessing broken-in caribou. There were three types of leather used, caribou, nappa and chèvre. Definitely not nappa and the pebbling looks wrong for chèvre. Wait for someone with more knowledge to weigh in but I think you've done well at your thrift store!


----------



## kerryisntreal

muchstuff said:


> I'm not an expert on the early bags but I think you have a first season bag. Characteristics are a one-sided tag with logo as shown, no zipper stop on the front zipper, a 24-27" strap with no weight distributor, no mirror, although if you don't have one that doesn't really prove anything.  I'm guessing broken-in caribou. There were three types of leather used, caribou, nappa and chèvre. Definitely not nappa and the pebbling looks wrong for chèvre. Wait for someone with more knowledge to weigh in but I think you've done well at your thrift store!



Oh my - thanks muchstuff!  I'll hold tight for someone to confirm. 

Yeah, there is no mirror.  Also, I forgot to mention in the first post that the tassels are single-faced... not sure if that helps!


----------



## muchstuff

kerryisntreal said:


> Oh my - thanks muchstuff!  I'll hold tight for someone to confirm.
> 
> Yeah, there is no mirror.  Also, I forgot to mention in the first post that the tassels are single-faced... not sure if that helps!


Me neither . It always possible that the owner was running short of tassels and split one...


----------



## Setsuna




----------



## Setsuna

Setsuna said:


>





Setsuna said:


>


----------



## Setsuna

is this purple balenciaga real?


----------



## muchstuff

Setsuna said:


> is this purple balenciaga real?


The tag looks fine. You're missing pics of the bale, the rivet and the back of the zipper head for positive authentication. See the link below in red for examples.


----------



## ksuromax

kerryisntreal said:


> Oh my - thanks muchstuff!  I'll hold tight for someone to confirm.
> 
> Yeah, there is no mirror.  Also, I forgot to mention in the first post that the tassels are single-faced... not sure if that helps!





muchstuff said:


> I'm not an expert on the early bags but I think you have a first season bag. Characteristics are a one-sided tag with logo as shown, no zipper stop on the front zipper, a 24-27" strap with no weight distributor, no mirror, although if you don't have one that doesn't really prove anything.  I'm guessing broken-in caribou. There were three types of leather used, caribou, nappa and chèvre. Definitely not nappa and the pebbling looks wrong for chèvre. Wait for someone with more knowledge to weigh in but I think you've done well at your thrift store!


not a big expert here either, but looks like 2001 Caribou to me, too


----------



## Pheeps

Somebody can help me again, i have not got it yet my bbag that i like

Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:

Item Name: Balenciaga city
Item Number: 362433323935
Seller ID: shahead1331
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/362433323935


The date code of the bag is 1157488444  

Here's a more picture of under zipper and since they not use the longstrap so they only send me that pic

Thank before expertise


----------



## muchstuff

Pheeps said:


> Somebody can help me again, i have not got it yet my bbag that i like
> 
> Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga city
> Item Number: 362433323935
> Seller ID: shahead1331
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/362433323935
> 
> 
> The date code of the bag is 1157488444
> 
> Here's a more picture of under zipper and since they not use the longstrap so they only send me that pic
> 
> Thank before expertise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4194173
> View attachment 4194174



The pictures aren't good enough for authentication. We need
CLEAR, CLOSE UP, FORWARD-FACING PICTURES OF:
-THE ENTIRE BAG
-THE FRONT AND BACK OF INTERIOR TAG, NO BENDS
-THE BALE
-THE RIVET
-THE BACK OF THE ZIPPER HEAD
If the pics are too small, blurry, upside down or sideways, we cannot do our job properly. 
See the link below in red for examples of the photos needed.


----------



## peacebabe

You sure find a good gem in the thrift store !!! This is gold tag Caribou First. It looks fine. But check if the zipper has YKK



kerryisntreal said:


> Hello again ladies,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this find from my local thrift store
> 
> Suspected flat brass first:
> 
> View attachment 4193745
> View attachment 4193746
> View attachment 4193747
> View attachment 4193748
> View attachment 4193749
> 
> Zipper isn’t marked:
> View attachment 4193750
> View attachment 4193751
> 
> Size comparison with my 2011 black first (pictured with long strap):
> View attachment 4193752
> 
> Back of tag has nothing:
> View attachment 4193753
> 
> 
> I’m not quite sure what the leather is... but it’s quite thick/sturdy.
> 
> Thank you! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## peacebabe

Single sided tassels are usual 



kerryisntreal said:


> Oh my - thanks muchstuff!  I'll hold tight for someone to confirm.
> 
> Yeah, there is no mirror.  Also, I forgot to mention in the first post that the tassels are single-faced... not sure if that helps!


----------



## kerryisntreal

peacebabe said:


> Single sided tassels are usual


Good to know! Thanks peace babe

Tried looking on the zippers but couldn't find YKK on the tassel zippers - only found a stamping that looks like a "6" or "9". The pocket zipper is different and black and does have a YKK though?


----------



## peacebabe

The YKK on the zipper pull is right. Nothing alarming if you can't find. But try seeing at the side of the zipper "hook" that holds the metal ring or the zipper pull. Very tiny, not many notice too 



kerryisntreal said:


> Good to know! Thanks peace babe
> 
> Tried looking on the zippers but couldn't find YKK on the tassel zippers - only found a stamping that looks like a "6" or "9". The pocket zipper is different and black and does have a YKK though?
> 
> View attachment 4194221
> View attachment 4194222


----------



## kerryisntreal

peacebabe said:


> The YKK on the zipper pull is right. Nothing alarming if you can't find. But try seeing at the side of the zipper "hook" that holds the metal ring or the zipper pull. Very tiny, not many notice too



Aha!! Would have NEVER found that had I not been specifically guided, lol. So tricky!




I'm still kind of in shock if this is the real thing...!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Pheeps

muchstuff said:


> The pictures aren't good enough for authentication. We need
> CLEAR, CLOSE UP, FORWARD-FACING PICTURES OF:
> -THE ENTIRE BAG
> -THE FRONT AND BACK OF INTERIOR TAG, NO BENDS
> -THE BALE
> -THE RIVET
> -THE BACK OF THE ZIPPER HEAD
> If the pics are too small, blurry, upside down or sideways, we cannot do our job properly.
> See the link below in red for examples of the photos needed.


Try to ask seller, thank you


----------



## peacebabe

You got it 

You are shock??? And im   



kerryisntreal said:


> Aha!! Would have NEVER found that had I not been specifically guided, lol. So tricky!
> 
> View attachment 4194259
> 
> 
> I'm still kind of in shock if this is the real thing...!


----------



## ksuromax

kerryisntreal said:


> Aha!! Would have NEVER found that had I not been specifically guided, lol. So tricky!
> 
> View attachment 4194259
> 
> 
> I'm still kind of in shock if this is the real thing...!


Congrats!!!


----------



## vesna

Hi everyone, could you, please, authenticate this bag ? I have seen discussions here about tags with french "fabrique en italie" but I am not sure if all is OK

Item Name: BALENCIAGA Classic Hip Leather Crossbody Bag
Item Number: 283143405849
Seller ID: mydesignerclosets0
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...405849?hash=item41eca98119:g:aZ8AAOSwMHtbkGrL

thanks in advance, vesna


----------



## lazeny

Thank you very much. 


ksuromax said:


> looks good to me


----------



## ksuromax

vesna said:


> Hi everyone, could you, please, authenticate this bag ? I have seen discussions here about tags with french "fabrique en italie" but I am not sure if all is OK
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA Classic Hip Leather Crossbody Bag
> Item Number: 283143405849
> Seller ID: mydesignerclosets0
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...405849?hash=item41eca98119:g:aZ8AAOSwMHtbkGrL
> 
> thanks in advance, vesna


A/W 2015, as per tag, french line is consistent for that period, but there are no pics of the rivets, nor zipper head, which we need to confirm authenticity


----------



## kerryisntreal

peacebabe said:


> You got it
> 
> You are shock??? And im



Thanks all! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️

Yesterday definitely goes down as one of my top thrifting days! [emoji33]


----------



## Penina

Hi there

I want to ask if I could please have this bag authenticated. I cant give a direct link but just got photos of a bag I have an interest in.

name of bag Sac Giant City 
purchased in London
they also have the receipt so I think it would be real.


----------



## muchstuff

Penina said:


> Hi there
> 
> I want to ask if I could please have this bag authenticated. I cant give a direct link but just got photos of a bag I have an interest in.
> 
> name of bag Sac Giant City
> purchased in London
> they also have the receipt so I think it would be real.


Hi please post and good clear pic of the back the interior tag (forward facing and close up) and the rivet. See the link below in red for examples.


----------



## Penina

Can you help me authenticate this please?


muchstuff said:


> Hi please post and good clear pic of the back the interior tag (forward facing and close up) and the rivet. See the link below in red for examples.


I will try to get that I do have this.


----------



## Penina

Penina said:


> Can you help me authenticate this please?
> 
> I will try to get that I do have this.


I have one more that I need athenticated is that is ok. The price for this one is considerably less


----------



## muchstuff

Penina said:


> I have one more that I need athenticated is that is ok. The price for this one is considerably less


Hi Penina, again you're missing some of the needed pics, please read the link below in red before you post anything else. Based on what I see here however, I'd call this one not authentic.

Here's the link for the pics needed, in case you're on the app. Links don't show up for some reason there.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Penina

Thanks I am on my phone but the link shows up. I really appreciate your advice is the green one then authentic? Tomorrow she will send me the backside of the tag with the serial number. I posted the reciept also that is to the green one. I will wait


----------



## muchstuff

Penina said:


> Thanks I am on my phone but the link shows up. I really appreciate your advice is the green one then authentic? Tomorrow she will send me the backside of the tag with the serial number. I posted the reciept also that is to the green one. I will wait


Receipts can be faked so I rarely consider them. Nothing on the green is screaming fake but I'm not willing to say authentic without the needed pics.


----------



## LostInBal

Penina said:


> I have one more that I need athenticated is that is ok. The price for this one is considerably less


This one is fake in my opinion.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Penina

Ok thanks I will try to get the other photos for the green bag tomorrow. Goodnight


----------



## Penina

aalinne_72 said:


> This one is fake in my opinion.


Ok thanks for letting me know night night


----------



## misshimazi

Hi All, could you please help check if this Balenciaga First bag (Rose Gold HW) is authentic? Below are the photos. Thank you so much!


----------



## Antigone

Item Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Balenciaga-Black-Classic-Gold-City-original-receipt-mirror-dustbag-tags-VGC/192659264241?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Gold City

Item Number: 192659264241

Could you pls authenticate.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Iamchelley

Name: Balenciaga town tote bag
I do not have other info in this bag
Could you please authenticate
Thanks in advance


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



misshimazi said:


> Hi All, could you please help check if this Balenciaga First bag (Rose Gold HW) is authentic? Below are the photos. Thank you so much!


----------



## ksuromax

misshimazi said:


> Hi All, could you please help check if this Balenciaga First bag (Rose Gold HW) is authentic? Below are the photos. Thank you so much!


Authentic in my opinion


----------



## ksuromax

Antigone said:


> Item Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Balenciaga-Black-Classic-Gold-City-original-receipt-mirror-dustbag-tags-VGC/192659264241?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Gold City
> 
> Item Number: 192659264241
> 
> Could you pls authenticate.
> Thanks in advance.


Looks good to me


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag


cross posting


----------



## ksuromax

Iamchelley said:


> Name: Balenciaga town tote bag
> I do not have other info in this bag
> Could you please authenticate
> Thanks in advance


you are missing required photos, please, check the link in my signature and re-post


----------



## peacebabe

Please post sharp photo of the front tag



Antigone said:


> Item Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Balenciaga-Black-Classic-Gold-City-original-receipt-mirror-dustbag-tags-VGC/192659264241?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Gold City
> 
> Item Number: 192659264241
> 
> Could you pls authenticate.
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Iamchelley

Name: Balenciaga town tote bag
I do not have other info in this bag
Could you please authenticate
Thanks in advance


----------



## ksuromax

Iamchelley said:


> Name: Balenciaga town tote bag
> I do not have other info in this bag
> Could you please authenticate
> Thanks in advance


Authentic in my opinion


----------



## Iamchelley

ksuromax said:


> Authentic in my opinion


Thank you

Im curious about the zipper it is different from other bal that i saw


----------



## ksuromax

Iamchelley said:


> Thank you
> 
> Im curious about the zipper it is different from other bal that i saw


B and Lampo? this changed in 2014


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Antigone

ksuromax said:


> Looks good to me



Thanks, @ksuromax !


----------



## ksuromax

Antigone said:


> Thanks, @ksuromax !


Anytime


----------



## kmd1_123

Hello! I just won this city bag on Ebay, looking to get it redyed. Would be great to get an opinion on authenticity. TIA!

Item Name: Auth Balenciaga Classic City Bag
Item Number: 123366275211
Seller ID: mavisln_9
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Auth-Balenc...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, please see link for exact photos needed 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/



kmd1_123 said:


> Hello! I just won this city bag on Ebay, looking to get it redyed. Would be great to get an opinion on authenticity. TIA!
> 
> Item Name: Auth Balenciaga Classic City Bag
> Item Number: 123366275211
> Seller ID: mavisln_9
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Auth-Balenciaga-Classic-City-Bag/123366275211?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Stinelyng

_Can you please help me authenticate this?
Item Name: Balenciaga chevre work bag
Item Number:  56824946
Seller ID: Deedee
Link:https://www.trendsales.dk/listings/...-taske/56824946?utm_source=shared_listing_ios_


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



Stinelyng said:


> _Can you please help me authenticate this?
> Item Name: Balenciaga chevre work bag
> Item Number:  56824946
> Seller ID: Deedee
> Link:https://www.trendsales.dk/listings/...-taske/56824946?utm_source=shared_listing_ios_


----------



## Penina

Can I get this City Bag Authenticated
Kind Regards


----------



## Penina

Penina said:


> Can I get this City Bag Authenticated
> Kind Regards


----------



## ksuromax

Authentic in my opinion


----------



## Penina

ksuromax said:


> Authentic in my opinion



Thank you depending of if my bid is accepted I may need to post more once back from London


----------



## ksuromax

Penina said:


> Thank you depending of if my bid is accepted I may need to post more once back from London


 the first batch of pics are horrid, the last ones you added are much more useful, sharp enough to see what we need to check, if you get more and want to double check, please, make sure the new/additional pics are of the same/better quality, although i don't see anything worrying to feel the need for the second look. But it's up to you


----------



## Penina

Hi ladies can I get this authenticated please


----------



## Penina

Penina said:


> Hi ladies can I get this authenticated please


----------



## muchstuff

Penina you are missing pics of the rivet and the back of the zipper head. Would you please read the links below, this isn't the first time I've requested you do so. There is a group of photos we need for authentication and while you've posted many photos, most of them aren't useful.
You need pics of:
-The front and back of the interior tag
-The rivet
-The bale
-The back of the zipper head
-Front and back of the entire bag
All of the authenticators on tPF do this in their spare time, for free. Having to keep requesting the correct photos over and over again takes up time we could use doing something productive. The links show you exactly the pics needed. If you have any questions feel free to ask but please do not request authentication unless you're in possession of the photos needed.


----------



## Penina

Hey there! I do understand what you are asking. I find it great that you guys are volunteering on here to help us who have no professional purse experience and that is really awesome. I am asking for these fotos each time but I am not getting everything I ask for so I will save you the time and wont post again unless I have all needed photos. I am aware of what I need. 
Thanks


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Penina said:


> Hey there! I do understand what you are asking. I find it great that you guys are volunteering on here to help us who have no professional purse experience and that is really awesome. I am asking for these fotos each time but I am not getting everything I ask for so I will save you the time and wont post again unless I have all needed photos. I am aware of what I need.
> Thanks


Thank you, I do understand that it takes some effort to get all of the photos needed sometimes, and that some sellers for reasons I can't understand are reluctant to give you what you need.
If you've requested photos and are waiting to hear back but have the majority of what's needed, please do post but let us know what you're missing and that you've asked for it, so we're not searching through multiple posts looking for pics. Pics of hardware are also helpful but only one or two are needed. Ten pics are allowed per post and you should easily be able to fit what's needed in one post.
If you do need to post a second time with added pics from the seller, please reference the original post number so we can scan back easily and not have to search for it.
BTW from what I can see the G21 City you posted last looks good but please post the missing pics if you get them.


----------



## Penina

muchstuff said:


> Thank you, I do understand that it takes some effort to get all of the photos needed sometimes, and that some sellers for reasons I can't understand are reluctant to give you what you need.
> If you've requested photos and are waiting to hear back but have the majority of what's needed, please do post but let us know what you're missing and that you've asked for it, so we're not searching through multiple posts looking for pics. Pics of hardware are also helpful but only one or two are needed. Ten pics are allowed per post and you should easily be able to fit what's needed in one post.
> If you do need to post a second time with added pics from the seller, please reference the original post number so we can scan back easily and not have to search for it.
> BTW from what I can see the G21 City you posted last looks good but please post the missing pics if you get them.



Thanks for understanding I like in Holland now and people here are very direct if they feel like they are being asked for too many photos they will tell you very firmly. I notice here on marketplaats a lot do not know what quality is and most also dont care if they get a fake. I have seen several fakes really noticable ones selling here for over €1000. Can I ask which photo is needed? Is it only the back of the zippers?


----------



## muchstuff

Penina said:


> Thanks for understanding I like in Holland now and people here are very direct if they feel like they are being asked for too many photos they will tell you very firmly. I notice here on marketplaats a lot do not know what quality is and most also dont care if they get a fake. I have seen several fakes really noticable ones selling here for over €1000. Can I ask which photo is needed? Is it only the back of the zippers?


For the last bag you posted? The back of the zipper head and the rivet, the little screw with the notches in it that holds on the handles.
I do think that most people care whether or not they get a fake, its just that some people really can't tell the difference and don't realize there are places like tPF where you can ask. And yes, sadly there are lots of fakes, some with pretty high price points. Some are so awful that you can tell immediately, others not so much. And it's not easy getting a lot of the sites to take down a fake, even if you contact them to say so!


----------



## Lara Madeleine

Could you please check this?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-BALENCIAGA-FIRST-BAG-SANGUINE-MINT/173514107040


----------



## muchstuff

Lara Madeleine said:


> Could you please check this?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-BALENCIAGA-FIRST-BAG-SANGUINE-MINT/173514107040


You're missing pics necessary for authentication, please see the links below in red for examples.


----------



## Penina

muchstuff said:


> For the last bag you posted? The back of the zipper head and the rivet, the little screw with the notches in it that holds on the handles.
> I do think that most people care whether or not they get a fake, its just that some people really can't tell the difference and don't realize there are places like tPF where you can ask. And yes, sadly there are lots of fakes, some with pretty high price points. Some are so awful that you can tell immediately, others not so much. And it's not easy getting a lot of the sites to take down a fake, even if you contact them to say so!


This is the last 2 photos I needed for the G21 City i got only one photo grrr damn


----------



## muchstuff

Penina said:


> This is the last 2 photos I needed for the G21 City i got only one photo grrr damn


 It’s OK I’d say you’re good to go based on what I’ve seen.


----------



## kattwoman42

Greetings all, could you please help me with this? I am looking for a Balenciaga project bag to restore. The seller stated that she believes the pictures are adequate so the ones posted are the best I could get.

Item Name:  Balenciaga Classic City Bag 

*[If authentic this is actually a Large Sunday Bag]*
 
Listing number: 273425348943










Seller ID: Surfmovie33

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Classic-City-Bag/273425348943
Comments: Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## ksuromax

kattwoman42 said:


> Greetings all, could you please help me with this? I am looking for a Balenciaga project bag to restore. The seller stated that she believes the pictures are adequate so the ones posted are the best I could get.
> 
> Item Name:  Balenciaga Classic City Bag
> 
> *[If authentic this is actually a Large Sunday Bag]*
> 
> Listing number: 273425348943
> View attachment 4199015
> 
> View attachment 4199016
> View attachment 4199017
> View attachment 4199018
> View attachment 4199019
> View attachment 4199020
> View attachment 4199021
> 
> 
> Seller ID: Surfmovie33
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Classic-City-Bag/273425348943
> Comments: Thank you so much for your help.


Pics must be sharp and of good quality 
Please, check this links to see the samples and re-post 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Penina

Hello Can I get this gorgrous bag authenticated please finally have all the photos I need *crosses fingers*


----------



## AndriiDobro

Hi, I need some help to authenticate this Balenciaga bag. Any help would be appreciated. 
Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Penina said:


> Hello Can I get this gorgrous bag authenticated please finally have all the photos I need *crosses fingers*


Authentic in my opinion


----------



## muchstuff

AndriiDobro said:


> Hi, I need some help to authenticate this Balenciaga bag. Any help would be appreciated.
> Thank you!


This bag is not authentic, sorry.


----------



## AndriiDobro

muchstuff said:


> This bag is not authentic, sorry.


I apologize but could you clarify - What exactly indicates that this bag is not authentic? Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

AndriiDobro said:


> I apologize but could you clarify - What exactly indicates that this bag is not authentic? Thank you!


We don't specify so as not to aid the counterfeiters, but everything is off. If you go through the AT thread and take a look at some authentic bags, particularly ones with a "C' tag, you should be able to see some pretty obvious differences.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Lara Madeleine

muchstuff said:


> You're missing pics necessary for authentication, please see the links below in red for examples.


Thanks @muchstuff for your advice.
Got a couple more pics.
	

		
			
		

		
	






https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-BALENCIAGA-FIRST-BAG-SANGUINE-MINT/173514107040
Ebay
Seller ID: loveallbags


----------



## kattwoman42

ksuromax said:


> Pics must be sharp and of good quality
> Please, check this links to see the samples and re-post
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/



Hi *ksuromax*
Thank you for looking at my post. I asked the seller more "assertively" for more of the required pictures. This time she accommodated me saying she was just too busy this week. Here is what I have from her. 
Please let me know what you think. The bag is in very bad shape, but I want to try my hand at bag restoration and I will not try on my beloved bags in good condition.

Not sure why the pictures appeared so small here they are large on my computer. I removed them and will repost them after I see what I can do about their size. I


----------



## whateve

kattwoman42 said:


> Hi *ksuromax*
> Thank you for looking at my post. I asked the seller more "assertively" for more of the required pictures. This time she accommodated me saying she was just too busy this week. Here is what I have from her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4199704
> View attachment 4199705
> View attachment 4199706
> View attachment 4199707
> View attachment 4199708
> View attachment 4199709
> View attachment 4199710
> View attachment 4199711
> 
> Please let me know what you think. The bag is in very bad shape, but I want to try my hand atbag restoration and I will not try on my beloved bags in good condition.


When you do restore, I'd love to see your results and what you use.


----------



## muchstuff

Lara Madeleine said:


> Thanks @muchstuff for your advice.
> Got a couple more pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4199620
> 
> View attachment 4199621
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-BALENCIAGA-FIRST-BAG-SANGUINE-MINT/173514107040
> Ebay
> Seller ID: loveallbags


You have the back and front of tag (the front tag pic is angled so the light hits it and you can't see the tag in it's entirety) and the back of the zipper head. No rivet, and only a very small pic of the bale. All of the pics needed are in the link, and as we've said many times, the pics must be clear, close up and forward facing.
From what I can see it looks OK but we really do prefer to have the pics needed to do a good job of authenticating.


----------



## kattwoman42

Hi *ksuromax* and All;
Here is my second attempt to load the new pictures I received from the seller. Please let me know hat you think. Thank you all again for your patience and help.


----------



## muchstuff

kattwoman42 said:


> Hi *ksuromax* and All;
> Here is my second attempt to load the new pictures I received from the seller. Please let me know hat you think. Thank you all again for your patience and help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4199815
> View attachment 4199817
> View attachment 4199818
> View attachment 4199819
> View attachment 4199820
> View attachment 4199821
> View attachment 4199822
> View attachment 4199823
> View attachment 4199824
> View attachment 4199825


Authentic from what I can see, what happened to this poor bag?   It's a Sunday tote based on the style number.  Although I can't see the entire back of the tag it looks as if the "MADE IN ITALY" is upper case which would make it 2011. I hope she's not charging you very much!


----------



## LostInBal

kattwoman42 said:


> Hi *ksuromax* and All;
> Here is my second attempt to load the new pictures I received from the seller. Please let me know hat you think. Thank you all again for your patience and help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4199815
> View attachment 4199817
> View attachment 4199818
> View attachment 4199819
> View attachment 4199820
> View attachment 4199821
> View attachment 4199822
> View attachment 4199823
> View attachment 4199824
> View attachment 4199825


Must have been a Rottweiler’s toy


----------



## Coteyito

Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to Balenciaga in this thread.
> 
> - Please do a search within the thread (use Search this thread located on the top right corner) to check if the item has been reviewed by one of the senior authenticators before posting. Try to put your search term in quotes. For example, instead of searching for 1234567890, search for "1234567890"
> 
> - Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> then attach any photos
> 
> - You cannot post your own auctions. However, should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to defend your own auction if its authenticity is questioned, please do not authenticate your own Bbag.
> 
> - Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> - Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> - Please post link (eg/ #4888 , copy and paste the post number) to the original query when requesting a second opinion or in follow up post.
> 
> - Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> 
> - Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> - Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Coteyito

Hi guys I need help, could somebody authenticate this two Balenciaga City I found through EBay? I always wanted one but it’s impossible for me to buy a new one. Thank you so much! 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...ag-Black-Arena-Leather-1995-New-/283064259212

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...ck-Leather-Handbag-Shoulder-Bag-/123381081491


----------



## Lara Madeleine

muchstuff said:


> You have the back and front of tag (the front tag pic is angled so the light hits it and you can't see the tag in it's entirety) and the back of the zipper head. No rivet, and only a very small pic of the bale. All of the pics needed are in the link, and as we've said many times, the pics must be clear, close up and forward facing.
> From what I can see it looks OK but we really do prefer to have the pics needed to do a good job of authenticating.


Thanks @muchstuff.  I did ask for the required pics, but only received those two.


----------



## ksuromax

Coteyito said:


> Hi guys I need help, could somebody authenticate this two Balenciaga City I found through EBay? I always wanted one but it’s impossible for me to buy a new one. Thank you so much!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...ag-Black-Arena-Leather-1995-New-/283064259212
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...ck-Leather-Handbag-Shoulder-Bag-/123381081491


the first one (dark blue) is fake
the second (black) is authentic in my opinion


----------



## TERRY TAY

Hi! Please help me in authenticating this Balenciaga Classic Gold Nano City!


----------



## Coteyito

ksuromax said:


> the first one (dark blue) is fake
> the second (black) is authentic in my opinion





ksuromax said:


> the first one (dark blue) is fake
> the second (black) is authentic in my opinion


----------



## Coteyito

Thank you! Apparently both are black, but I agree with you the color looks weird in the first one... Anyway the first one seems a very good replica


----------



## ksuromax

TERRY TAY said:


> Hi! Please help me in authenticating this Balenciaga Classic Gold Nano City!
> View attachment 4201118
> View attachment 4201119
> View attachment 4201120
> View attachment 4201121
> View attachment 4201122
> View attachment 4201123
> View attachment 4201124
> View attachment 4201125
> View attachment 4201126
> View attachment 4201127


Fake


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## TERRY TAY

ksuromax said:


> Fake


Thank you!! Would you able to tell me some of the tell tale signs that it’s non-authentic?


----------



## ksuromax

TERRY TAY said:


> Thank you!! Would you able to tell me some of the tell tale signs that it’s non-authentic?


the tag is not consistent with genuine Balenciaga


----------



## ksuromax

double


----------



## Coteyito

ksuromax said:


> the first one (dark blue) is fake
> the second (black) is authentic in my opinion


Hi! It’s me again. Can you please show me what feature showed you that the first option is fake? Please I really need to know lol


----------



## jmtee

Hi all, just wanna check the authenticity of this Balenciaga City Medium. Im very keen to purchase it but just wanna double check with you all before i wanna buy it from the reseller. She told me she bought it during Christmas 2016... but I think serial 'J' is around 2013? Thanks all.


----------



## ksuromax

jmtee said:


> Hi all, just wanna check the authenticity of this Balenciaga City Medium. Im very keen to purchase it but just wanna double check with you all before i wanna buy it from the reseller. She told me she bought it during Christmas 2016... but I think serial 'J' is around 2013? Thanks all.


this is Hamilton chevre (goatskin) with brushed gold hw and it was produced/sold in 2012/2013 period, bag is authentic in my opinion, and they are pretty rare and hard to find, especially in good shape


----------



## ksuromax

Coteyito said:


> Hi! It’s me again. Can you please show me what feature showed you that the first option is fake? Please I really need to know lol


the metal plate is inconsistent, plus back of the tag also has a red flag. 
Sorry, but we do not disclose exact details in order not to help the bad guys 
But i am sure that bag is non-legit


----------



## jmtee

ksuromax said:


> this is Hamilton chevre (goatskin) with brushed gold hw and it was produced/sold in 2012/2013 period, bag is authentic in my opinion, and they are pretty rare and hard to find, especially in good shape



Thanks dear. I think it is authentic too but she can only provide me the dustbag. Since without any receipt or card, Im quite doubtful...


----------



## ksuromax

jmtee said:


> Thanks dear. I think it is authentic too but she can only provide me the dustbag. Since without any receipt or card, Im quite doubtful...


cards and/or receipts mean nothing, as they can be easily misplaced and have to any ref to one particular bag. 
Those bags were limited edition, and they are really beautiful with that special matte gold hw. 
if i love the bag, i buy it regardless of extras, they are coming along - great, no? i don't care, as long as the bag is a real deal and in great shape.


----------



## jmtee

ksuromax said:


> cards and/or receipts mean nothing, as they can be easily misplaced and have to any ref to one particular bag.
> Those bags were limited edition, and they are really beautiful with that special matte gold hw.
> if i love the bag, i buy it regardless of extras, they are coming along - great, no? i don't care, as long as the bag is a real deal and in great shape.



Yes dear. I agreed with you on the receipt/card part. The reseller told me is the 'Christmas Grey 2016' version but its indeed sold around 2012/2013 period. Thats why Im quite skeptical haha. She also refused to tell me where did she get it from. I guess now I can just safely buy it? hehe.


----------



## Coteyito

ksuromax said:


> the metal plate is inconsistent, plus back of the tag also has a red flag.
> Sorry, but we do not disclose exact details in order not to help the bad guys
> But i am sure that bag is non-legit


Thank you! You helped me a lot ❤️


----------



## Nicvin

Can you help me authenticate this bag? Thanks


----------



## ksuromax

jmtee said:


> Yes dear. I agreed with you on the receipt/card part. The reseller told me is the 'Christmas Grey 2016' version but its indeed sold around 2012/2013 period. Thats why Im quite skeptical haha. She also refused to tell me where did she get it from. I guess now I can just safely buy it? hehe.


Hamilton was indeed 'Holidays' edition, but not 2016 as J stands for SS 2013. 
i can find a number of reasons why she say it's 2016, but it's irrelevant as long as we know for a fact - 2016 should have D for SS, or C for AW seasons, and J is for sure 2013. 
Don't worry about the age, this is hardy goatskin and it only gets softer and better with time.


----------



## ksuromax

Nicvin said:


> Can you help me authenticate this bag? Thanks


Fake, sorry


----------



## Nicvin

ksuromax said:


> Fake, sorry


Thanks


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Marzena Bialowicz

Hello
Please help is a fake or real ?


----------



## ksuromax

Marzena Bialowicz said:


> Hello
> Please help is a fake or real ?


you are missing the needed pictures, please, check in my signature the link with samples, take necessary snaps and come back, someone will be around to help you


----------



## Marzena Bialowicz

Marzena Bialowicz said:


> Hello
> Please help is a fake or real ?


----------



## Marzena Bialowicz

ksuromax said:


> you are missing the needed pictures, please, check in my signature the link with samples, take necessary snaps and come back, someone will be around to help you



Sorry they didn't saved. If you need some more let me know please


----------



## ksuromax

Marzena Bialowicz said:


> Sorry they didn't saved. If you need some more let me know please


if you are on mob and do not see the links, just check the first #1 post in this thread


----------



## jmtee

ksuromax said:


> Hamilton was indeed 'Holidays' edition, but not 2016 as J stands for SS 2013.
> i can find a number of reasons why she say it's 2016, but it's irrelevant as long as we know for a fact - 2016 should have D for SS, or C for AW seasons, and J is for sure 2013.
> Don't worry about the age, this is hardy goatskin and it only gets softer and better with time.


 
Thank you so much dear. Very thankful for your help, appreciate it so much


----------



## Marzena Bialowicz

ksuromax said:


> if you are on mob and do not see the links, just check the first #1 post in this thread


Ok I hope I did good pictures and you can help me.


----------



## ksuromax

Marzena Bialowicz said:


> Ok I hope I did good pictures and you can help me.


horrid fake! hope you can get your money back!
Sorry


----------



## ksuromax

jmtee said:


> Thank you so much dear. Very thankful for your help, appreciate it so much


My pleasure!


----------



## Marzena Bialowicz

ksuromax said:


> horrid fake! hope you can get your money back!
> Sorry


thank you
but I have 2 more and i think all are fake


----------



## ksuromax

Marzena Bialowicz said:


> thank you
> but I have 2 more and i think all are fake


we can try to help you to check this if you get the needed pics, now you know what we need to see, feel free to post the other 2 as well
I hope you didn't pay real Balenciaga bags price for them? and hope, you can return them back and claim your money


----------



## Marzena Bialowicz

ksuromax said:


> we can try to help you to check this if you get the needed pics, now you know what we need to see, feel free to post the other 2 as well
> I hope you didn't pay real Balenciaga bags price for them? and hope, you can return them back and claim your money


----------



## ksuromax

this one is fake as well


----------



## Marzena Bialowicz

ksuromax said:


> we can try to help you to check this if you get the needed pics, now you know what we need to see, feel free to post the other 2 as well
> I hope you didn't pay real Balenciaga bags price for them? and hope, you can return them back and claim your money


----------



## ksuromax

and this one, as well 
i really feel sorry for you


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Marzena Bialowicz

ksuromax said:


> and this one, as well
> i really feel sorry for you


Thank You


----------



## ksuromax

Marzena Bialowicz said:


> Thank You


always welcome


----------



## takemetoparis

I would appreciate opinions on this porte monnaie. 
Serial number reads:
 272464 5615 533735 J.
Thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

Oh what a cutie ..... I don't see red flag. But please post a sharp photo of the front of tag, forward angle pls



takemetoparis said:


> I would appreciate opinions on this porte monnaie.
> Serial number reads:
> 272464 5615 533735 J.
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4202688
> View attachment 4202689
> View attachment 4202690


----------



## takemetoparis

peacebabe said:


> Oh what a cutie ..... I don't see red flag. But please post a sharp photo of the front of tag, forward angle pls


It's from the realreal, which I don't entirely trust. Appreciate your help!


----------



## peacebabe

Looks good to go 



takemetoparis said:


> It's from the realreal, which I don't entirely trust. Appreciate your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4202791


----------



## NinaBrandt

Dear Balenciaga knowers

I brought this Balenciaga at Vestiaire. I have no reason to think its not genie, but i have never seen this model. It stated "City" but i dont think it is and its not a work either. It has no zip, but magnetic lock. Its good quality. Stunning color. Nice bag. All looks fine. But what model is this one? 

Item Name: Balenciaga
Item Number:
Seller ID: Vestiarie
Link:


----------



## NinaBrandt

One more photo


----------



## muchstuff

NinaBrandt said:


> One more photo


Pic aren't good enough for authentication but the style is called a Sunday tote. I can't quite read the tag back, is it an "I" tag? If so it would be a F/W 2013 bleu mineral. If you'd like a positive authentication please post clear close pics of the interior tag front and back. Facing up please, not sideways.


----------



## NinaBrandt

T


muchstuff said:


> Pic aren't good enough for authentication but the style is called a Sunday tote. I can't quite read the tag back, is it an "I" tag? If so it would be a F/W 2013 bleu mineral. If you'd like a positive authentication please post clear close pics of the interior tag front and back. Facing up please, not sideways.



Thanks a lot 
Here photos of the tag. I dont think it is very clearly, but hope you can see it. 
I read the numbers as 228755 dot 4160 
and line no two j dot 002128
and line 3 Made in italy


----------



## NinaBrandt

NinaBrandt said:


> T
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot
> Here photos of the tag. I dont think it is very clearly, but hope you can see it.
> I read the numbers as 228755 dot 4160
> and line no two j dot 002128
> and line 3 Made in italy




No line two last letter is a 3, not a 8

228755 dot 4160
j dot 002123
MADE IN ITALY


----------



## muchstuff

NinaBrandt said:


> No line two last letter is a 3, not a 8
> 
> 228755 dot 4160
> j dot 002123
> MADE IN ITALY


Sorry, my error, it would be a S/S 2013 bleu mineral, not F/W. Looks authentic in my opinion.


----------



## NinaBrandt

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, my error, it would be a S/S 2013 bleu mineral, not F/W. Looks authentic in my opinion.



Great. THANKS !


----------



## muchstuff

NinaBrandt said:


> Great. THANKS !


My pleasure!


----------



## kmd1_123

Hello, this is my first Balenciaga! TIA for authenticating!

Item Name: Auth Balenciaga Classic City Bag
Item Number: 123366275211
Seller ID:mavisln_
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Auth-Balenc...m=123366275211&_trksid=p2060778.c100275.m3474


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Coteyito

Hi dear authenticators, do you think this one is real? Thanks a lot in advance for your help 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...er-Tote-Handbag-Gray-/123389267572?nav=SEARCH


----------



## rtingting3

Hi, 
Greatly appreciate if you can help assist in authenticating this bag...
Not too sure if my attached pics are sufficient. Otherwise, do let me know and i will retake and upload again. Many thanks!

Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga Part Time
Link (if available):
then attach any photos


----------



## peacebabe

Please see link & post missing photos
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/




rtingting3 said:


> Hi,
> Greatly appreciate if you can help assist in authenticating this bag...
> Not too sure if my attached pics are sufficient. Otherwise, do let me know and i will retake and upload again. Many thanks!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga Part Time
> Link (if available):
> then attach any photos


----------



## rtingting3

Many


peacebabe said:


> Please see link & post missing photos
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


 thanks! Please find attached the additional pics..


----------



## peacebabe

Still missing 1 important photo. Please make an effort to check the link provided & post exact photos as needed in order to get an accurate authentication



rtingting3 said:


> Many
> 
> thanks! Please find attached the additional pics..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203714
> View attachment 4203715
> View attachment 4203716


----------



## rtingting3

peacebabe said:


> Still missing 1 important photo. Please make an effort to check the link provided & post exact photos as needed in order to get an accurate authentication



Hi,

Do you mean the front of the inside tag? OMG... so sorry.. i am sure it was taken and posted on the very first post... both the front and the back..


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



kmd1_123 said:


> Hello, this is my first Balenciaga! TIA for authenticating!
> 
> Item Name: Auth Balenciaga Classic City Bag
> Item Number: 123366275211
> Seller ID:mavisln_
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Auth-Balenciaga-Classic-City-Bag/123366275211?_trkparms=ao=1&asc=20170803113400&meid=25a5cd9dcca5467dac5d27c3f2c93e20&pid=100275&&itm=123366275211&_trksid=p2060778.c100275.m3474


----------



## kmd1_123

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag



Thank you


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



Coteyito said:


> Hi dear authenticators, do you think this one is real? Thanks a lot in advance for your help
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...er-Tote-Handbag-Gray-/123389267572?nav=SEARCH


----------



## peacebabe

It's ok. Looks fine. No red flag



rtingting3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you mean the front of the inside tag? OMG... so sorry.. i am sure it was taken and posted on the very first post... both the front and the back..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203724


----------



## rtingting3

peacebabe said:


> It's ok. Looks fine. No red flag


many thanks!


----------



## Coteyito

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag


Thank you!!!


----------



## gimpy2715

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag


Please correct me if I am wrong but isn't that the wrong style number for that bag?  I'm trying to educate myself as much as possible.  Thanks


----------



## ksuromax

gimpy2715 said:


> Please correct me if I am wrong but isn't that the wrong style number for that bag?  I'm trying to educate myself as much as possible.  Thanks


You are, probably confusing the years, until 2016 ME reg City was under classic City ID code - 115748, and then a different style code was assigned to the ME, F-tag stands for 2015 year, hence @peacebabe is absolutely correct


----------



## gimpy2715

ksuromax said:


> You are, probably confusing the years, until 2016 ME reg City was under classic City ID code - 115748, and then a different style code was assigned to the ME, F-tag stands for 2015 year, hence @peacebabe is absolutely correct



Thanks so much for explaining that to me [emoji5] it's amazing how much there is to know.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

gimpy2715 said:


> Thanks so much for explaining that to me [emoji5] it's amazing how much there is to know.


most welcome


----------



## westlamom

kerryisntreal said:


> Aha!! Would have NEVER found that had I not been specifically guided, lol. So tricky!
> 
> View attachment 4194259
> 
> 
> I'm still kind of in shock if this is the real thing...!



I have a chevre FBF gold tag I found earlier this year, and posted on this forum when I found it by chance... my zipper and tassels are exactly the same. Congrats!


----------



## TEAM Freya

Hi ladies, 
Please help me authenticate this Bal.

Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Pink City
Item Number: - 
Seller ID: reflexpoint
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/178620958

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ksuromax

TEAM Freya said:


> Hi ladies,
> Please help me authenticate this Bal.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Pink City
> Item Number: -
> Seller ID: reflexpoint
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/178620958
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Authentic in my opinion


----------



## TEAM Freya

ksuromax said:


> Authentic in my opinion


I really appreciate your help. Thank you so much babe.


----------



## ksuromax

TEAM Freya said:


> I really appreciate your help. Thank you so much babe.


My pleasure


----------



## Pursehunter11

Item Name: Balenciaga cotton-blend socks
Item Number: 302864850224
Seller ID: catscats1000
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302864850224


----------



## muchstuff

Pursehunter11 said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga cotton-blend socks
> Item Number: 302864850224
> Seller ID: catscats1000
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302864850224


I’d be very surprised if you received an authentication answer on socks, sorry!


----------



## Pursehunter11

muchstuff said:


> I’d be very surprised if you received an authentication answer on socks, sorry!


Oh, is it bags only?


----------



## LostInBal

Pursehunter11 said:


> Oh, is it bags only?


For that price?!? I can tell you right now, they’re 99’9999999999%. FAKE


----------



## Pursehunter11

aalinne_72 said:


> For that price?!? I can tell you right now, they’re 99’9999999999%. FAKE


Thank You


----------



## muchstuff

Pursehunter11 said:


> Thank You



To answer your previous question (and yes, as aalinne says, socks by Balenciaga would be stupidly expensive IMO)  this authentication thread is mainly for bags. There’s a good thread for jackets as well, although it’s not authentication-specific.


----------



## kattwoman42

muchstuff said:


> Authentic from what I can see, what happened to this poor bag?   It's a Sunday tote based on the style number.  Although I can't see the entire back of the tag it looks as if the "MADE IN ITALY" is upper case which would make it 2011. I hope she's not charging you very much!


Thank you Muchstuff. I'm still in the process of making offers. I don't think it's worth $200, but so far she has rejected my offers with no counter offers. Perhaps if it doesn't sell for a while. This will make a great addition to my rehab collection. I'll be sure to post pictures of the final results when I'm done. I will be using the advice I have learned from reading the forum. Just waiting on the order from Fiebings to get started. I can" wait!


----------



## muchstuff

kattwoman42 said:


> Thank you Muchstuff. I'm still in the process of making offers. I don't think it's worth $200, but so far she has rejected my offers with no counter offers. Perhaps if it doesn't sell for a while. This will make a great addition to my rehab collection. I'll be sure to post pictures of the final results when I'm done. I will be using the advice I have learned from reading the forum. Just waiting on the order from Fiebings to get started. I can" wait!


I’ve purchased bags in much better condition for that price...bags that were actually usable with very little rehab, maybe just a moisturizer.


----------



## LostInBal

kattwoman42 said:


> Thank you Muchstuff. I'm still in the process of making offers. I don't think it's worth $200, but so far she has rejected my offers with no counter offers. Perhaps if it doesn't sell for a while. This will make a great addition to my rehab collection. I'll be sure to post pictures of the final results when I'm done. I will be using the advice I have learned from reading the forum. Just waiting on the order from Fiebings to get started. I can" wait!


I wouldn’t pay that price for a Bal in such horrific condition


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## LostInBal

kattwoman42 said:


> Thank you Muchstuff. I'm still in the process of making offers. I don't think it's worth $200, but so far she has rejected my offers with no counter offers. Perhaps if it doesn't sell for a while. This will make a great addition to my rehab collection. I'll be sure to post pictures of the final results when I'm done. I will be using the advice I have learned from reading the forum. Just waiting on the order from Fiebings to get started. I can" wait!


For being more explicit, my latest find (one of my HG ever) costed my only 123€. But after a quick checking through pictures I convinced myself it only needed some love. Color was intact and was not necessary major retouches that had undervalued the bag. That’s the great deal imo..


----------



## Coteyito

muchstuff said:


> I’d be very surprised if you received an authentication answer on socks, sorry!


----------



## whateve

aalinne_72 said:


> For being more explicit, my latest find (one of my HG ever) costed my only 123€. But after a quick checking through pictures I convinced myself it only needed some love. Color was intact and was not necessary major retouches that had undervalued the bag. That’s the great deal imo..


My only Bal cost $39.99 at a thrift store! It turned out to be my favorite Bal style ever, the club bag. I'd love to get another but they are so hard to find.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> My only Bal cost $39.99 at a thrift store! It turned out to be my favorite Bal style ever, the club bag. I'd love to get another but they are so hard to find.


Fussy on colour? I know I’ve seen at least one recently.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Fussy on colour? I know I’ve seen at least one recently.


Yeah, kind of fussy on color. Mine is poupre. I don't want anything in the red color family, although I'd make an exception for a true red. I've seen orange tones from a Japanese seller. There was one in a very dark gray on ebay several months ago, I think it was anthracite, but the seller flaked.


----------



## LostInBal

whateve said:


> My only Bal cost $39.99 at a thrift store! It turned out to be my favorite Bal style ever, the club bag. I'd love to get another but they are so hard to find.


Well mine is considered a very rare collector piece so 123€ was a gift to me


----------



## Emiliazoris

Hello this my first mini city balenciaga bag, can you authenticate it?? 
Thank you so much


----------



## muchstuff

Emiliazoris said:


> Hello this my first mini city balenciaga bag, can you authenticate it??
> Thank you so much



No photos and/or link.


----------



## Amalie Moltke Jacobsen

Hi, can you please authenticate the following item? 
A little disclaimer : the sip at the front of the bag lacks the leather sip.  

Item Name: Balenciaga work giant
Item Number: 1730801669
Seller ID: Rebecca Mogensen
Link: no link


----------



## Miamigal123

Hi I’m looking to buy my first city bag but want to make sure that the one I like online looks authentic. These were the pictures posted and I can ask for more if needed. Seller says it was purchased 3 months ago. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Emiliazoris

oups sorry 
This is my bag's photo and serial number


----------



## Coteyito

Miamigal123 said:


> Hi I’m looking to buy my first city bag but want to make sure that the one I like online looks authentic. These were the pictures posted and I can ask for more if needed. Seller says it was purchased 3 months ago. Thanks in advance for your help!


That is the price? You could buy one at the Balenciaga store or Balenciaga.com for a very similar price no?


----------



## LostInBal

Amalie Moltke Jacobsen said:


> Hi, can you please authenticate the following item?
> A little disclaimer : the sip at the front of the bag lacks the leather sip.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga work giant
> Item Number: 1730801669
> Seller ID: Rebecca Mogensen
> Link: no link


Please, post *clear front *pics of ribet and both sides of interior serial leather tag.


----------



## Miamigal123

Coteyito said:


> That is the price? You could buy one at the Balenciaga store or Balenciaga.com for a very similar price no?


No that is just the seller showing the original price of the bag from Barney’s website


----------



## Coteyito

Miamigal123 said:


> No that is just the seller showing the original price of the bag from Barney’s website


Ohhhh ok now I get it lol


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Cassandra Li

Hi guys ! I am new to purse forum ! Can someone please please help me authenticate this. This is the balenciaga metallic edge city that I am planning to buy tomorrow meeting up someone. Here are the pics she provided. Please help me out.


----------



## ksuromax

Amalie Moltke Jacobsen said:


> Hi, can you please authenticate the following item?
> A little disclaimer : the sip at the front of the bag lacks the leather sip.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga work giant
> Item Number: 1730801669
> Seller ID: Rebecca Mogensen
> Link: no link


you are missing needed pictures, please, check the first post in this thread and re-post


----------



## ksuromax

Cassandra Li said:


> Hi guys ! I am new to purse forum ! Can someone please please help me authenticate this. This is the balenciaga metallic edge city that I am planning to buy tomorrow meeting up someone. Here are the pics she provided. Please help me out.


need a picture of the rivet, but from what i can see looks good


----------



## ksuromax

Emiliazoris said:


> oups sorry
> This is my bag's photo and serial number


why does the bag look blue on the shot with the tag? did you take this picture by yourself, or seller provided it?
i just realised you only uploaded 2 pics, this is not enough for authentication, please, check the first post (or link in my signature) or re-post


----------



## ksuromax

Miamigal123 said:


> Hi I’m looking to buy my first city bag but want to make sure that the one I like online looks authentic. These were the pictures posted and I can ask for more if needed. Seller says it was purchased 3 months ago. Thanks in advance for your help!


Rivets? Bale? 
check the first post and repost, please


----------



## Cassandra Li

ksuromax said:


> need a picture of the rivet, but from what i can see looks good




Oh sorry! Thank you so much ! I will repost 

Item name : Balenciaga metallic edge city 

Here are the new picture added ! Please help ! Thank you 

And does anyone know when did balenciaga started using the zipper with the B on it instead of the lampo zippers ? And mine only says made in Italy in english but not in French ...


----------



## Cassandra Li

ksuromax said:


> Rivets? Bale?
> check the first post and repost, please


 Oh here is a additional picture.. I bought it from a seller who claims it’s brand new which it does feel new and unused ever.. but she said she got it from a winners runway release .. Is it true that winners (it’s like a Marshall) sell balenciaga


----------



## ksuromax

Cassandra Li said:


> Oh here is a additional picture.. I bought it from a seller who claims it’s brand new which it does feel new and unused ever.. but she said she got it from a winners runway release .. Is it true that winners (it’s like a Marshall) sell balenciaga


i don't know about the 'winners', but the bag looks authentic to me


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i don't know about the 'winners', but the bag looks authentic to me





Cassandra Li said:


> Oh here is a additional picture.. I bought it from a seller who claims it’s brand new which it does feel new and unused ever.. but she said she got it from a winners runway release .. Is it true that winners (it’s like a Marshall) sell balenciaga


I think that there are some Winners stores that have a special area for higher end bags. Not all though. Sadly, mine doesn't.


----------



## tmnfarah

Hello. I am new to this site and just bought my first balenciaga off poshmark. Can you please authenticate for me. And can you help me identify the name, color, and year od the bag. Thank you! 
https://bnc.lt/focc/8f6TfB1uJQ


----------



## muchstuff

tmnfarah said:


> Hello. I am new to this site and just bought my first balenciaga off poshmark. Can you please authenticate for me. And can you help me identify the name, color, and year od the bag. Thank you!
> https://bnc.lt/focc/8f6TfB1uJQ


Hi and welcome. Please see the link below in red for the pics needed. If you were the winner of this bag please feel free to repost when you have the photos. All must be clear, close up and forward-facing.


----------



## tmnfarah

Hi. I received the purse and I posted some pictures to authenicate. Thank you!


----------



## tmnfarah

tmnfarah said:


> Hi. I received the purse and I posted some pictures to authenicate. Thank you!


----------



## LostInBal

@tmnfarah Please, we need a pic of back side of zipper pull.


----------



## muchstuff

.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> @tmnfarah Please, we need a pic of back side of zipper pull.


@tmnfarah Authentic in my opinion, looks like a 2011 vieux rose to me, as @aalinne_72 mentioned we could use a pic of the back of the zipper head to see the logo.


----------



## milka.ivenna

Hi ! Im planning to bought this balenciaga small metallic edge black 2018. Would you help me to authenticate ? Thankyou!

Item name : Balenciaga Small black metallic edge 2018
Item number : 432831 1000 Z 002123


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



milka.ivenna said:


> Hi ! Im planning to bought this balenciaga small metallic edge black 2018. Would you help me to authenticate ? Thankyou!
> 
> Item name : Balenciaga Small black metallic edge 2018
> Item number : 432831 1000 Z 002123
> 
> View attachment 4215937
> View attachment 4215938
> View attachment 4215939
> View attachment 4215940
> View attachment 4215942
> View attachment 4215943
> View attachment 4215944
> View attachment 4215946
> View attachment 4215947
> View attachment 4215948
> View attachment 4215949


----------



## yasj

Hello! Can you please help me authenticate this Balenciaga City bag. 

Item name: Balenciaga City GHW

Item number: 173084.502752

Thanks in advance


----------



## milka.ivenna

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag


Thankyouu [emoji176]


----------



## Sora_V

Hello, could someone please help authenticate this Balenciaga bag. 
Item name: Balenciaga City Giant 12
Item number: 281770
Link: https://item.rakuten.co.jp/okoku/2100043995320/?s-id=step0_pc_itemname
Thanks in advance. The shop wouldn't send more close-up photos, I'm really sorry


----------



## ksuromax

yasj said:


> Hello! Can you please help me authenticate this Balenciaga City bag.
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga City GHW
> 
> Item number: 173084.502752
> 
> Thanks in advance


horrid fake, please, avoid


----------



## ksuromax

Sora_V said:


> Hello, could someone please help authenticate this Balenciaga bag.
> Item name: Balenciaga City Giant 12
> Item number: 281770
> Link: https://item.rakuten.co.jp/okoku/2100043995320/?s-id=step0_pc_itemname
> Thanks in advance. The shop wouldn't send more close-up photos, I'm really sorry


none of the required pictures for authentication is given, please, check the first post of this thread, or check the link in my signature, and get the needed ones and re-post, someone will be around to help you


----------



## Sora_V

ksuromax said:


> none of the required pictures for authentication is given, please, check the first post of this thread, or check the link in my signature, and get the needed ones and re-post, someone will be around to help you


I will try, thank you for taking time to reply!


----------



## ksuromax

Sora_V said:


> I will try, thank you for taking time to reply!


anytime


----------



## tmnfarah

muchstuff said:


> @tmnfarah Authentic in my opinion, looks like a 2011 vieux rose to me, as @aalinne_72 mentioned we could use a pic of the back of the zipper head to see the logo.



Here is the zipper pull. The hardware I have is rose gold but I read somewhere that some dont have the traditional zipper pull logo..  this did though. I would like to buy some more balenciagas .. is there a site that lists the years/colors/styles that came out? Thanks you all so much  for your help!!


----------



## muchstuff

tmnfarah said:


> Here is the zipper pull. The hardware I have is rose gold but I read somewhere that some dont have the traditional zipper pull logo..  this did though. I would like to buy some more balenciagas .. is there a site that lists the years/colors/styles that came out? Thanks you all so much  for your help!!



The 2010 rose gold zipper heads are blank, yours is consistent with 2011.
If you search through the reference threads you’ll find all sorts of info. There’s a colour thread ( not complete) as well.


----------



## kattwoman42

Hi All;

Could you please help me with the authenticity of this item? Thank you in advance.

Item Name:
*Balenciaga Motorcycle Bag Pink Soft Leather Medium Tote Handbag Shoulder bag*

Item Number: 323484196388

Seller ID:  fashiondiscountdepot

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...Medium-Tote-Handbag-Shoulder-bag/323484196388


----------



## muchstuff

kattwoman42 said:


> Hi All;
> 
> Could you please help me with the authenticity of this item? Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item Name:
> *Balenciaga Motorcycle Bag Pink Soft Leather Medium Tote Handbag Shoulder bag*
> 
> Item Number: 323484196388
> 
> Seller ID:  fashiondiscountdepot
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...Medium-Tote-Handbag-Shoulder-bag/323484196388
> 
> View attachment 4217346
> View attachment 4217347
> View attachment 4217348
> View attachment 4217349
> View attachment 4217350
> View attachment 4217351
> View attachment 4217352


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## kattwoman42

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.



Thank you so much! I am always grateful for you ladies.This will be my first pink one.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

kattwoman42 said:


> Thank you so much! I am always grateful for you ladies.This will be my first pink one.


My pleasure!


----------



## Idaskytt

Hi  Can you help authenticate this bag?


----------



## Ciela

Hi! can someone please help me authenticate this bag? seller claims in the listing that the code is "unreadable". Thank you for your time.

name: Balenciaga City Silver
seller: japan_monoshare
link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...881755?hash=item4429bac39b:g:vucAAOSw~4hbtwuq
number:  292757881755


----------



## muchstuff

Idaskytt said:


> Hi  Can you help authenticate this bag?


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

Ciela said:


> Hi! can someone please help me authenticate this bag? seller claims in the listing that the code is "unreadable". Thank you for your time.
> 
> name: Balenciaga City Silver
> seller: japan_monoshare
> link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...881755?hash=item4429bac39b:g:vucAAOSw~4hbtwuq
> number:  292757881755


Nothing’s screaming fake but pics for authentication are missing or not adequate. See link below in red for photos needed.


----------



## Shopper1990

Hello. Can someone please help authenticate my Balenciaga bag.


----------



## ksuromax

Shopper1990 said:


> Hello. Can someone please help authenticate my Balenciaga bag.


rivets and zipper head are totally blur, any chance to get sharp, clear snaps?


----------



## Ladyhinchxo

Hi please can you authenticate this 

Balenciaga ( not sure of the style name) or age etc.
Hopefully I’ve put this in the correct format etc sorry not posted in here before!


----------



## PURSEsian

Hello ladies,
Appreciate if you could help me authenticate this bag:

Item Name: BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant Brogues Velo black 
Link: N/A

Thank you so much.


----------



## ksuromax

PURSEsian said:


> Hello ladies,
> Appreciate if you could help me authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant Brogues Velo black
> Link: N/A
> 
> Thank you so much.


Fake, please, avoid


----------



## ksuromax

Ladyhinchxo said:


> Hi please can you authenticate this
> 
> Balenciaga ( not sure of the style name) or age etc.
> Hopefully I’ve put this in the correct format etc sorry not posted in here before!


although i don't see anything worrying, i will prefer to see the back of the tag in full, please. 
there must be a 'made in italy' line below the numbers. And kindly ensure that it's facing straight, not bent and not sideway


----------



## PURSEsian

ksuromax said:


> Fake, please, avoid


Thanks a lot.


----------



## ksuromax

PURSEsian said:


> Thanks a lot.


anytime


----------



## FE10

Hi everyone. I’m trying to purchase a preloved balenciaga bag online, can someone help if this is authentic as the seller says.

Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga Giant 12 Velo


----------



## peacebabe

Please check link

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


FE10 said:


> Hi everyone. I’m trying to purchase a preloved balenciaga bag online, can someone help if this is authentic as the seller says.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga Giant 12 Velo


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Ladyhinchxo

ksuromax said:


> although i don't see anything worrying, i will prefer to see the back of the tag in full, please.
> there must be a 'made in italy' line below the numbers. And kindly ensure that it's facing straight, not bent and not sideway



Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

Ladyhinchxo said:


> Thank you


looks good  
i think you're ok to go


----------



## Ladyhinchxo

ksuromax said:


> looks good
> i think you're ok to go


Brilliant! Thank you so much!


----------



## ksuromax

Ladyhinchxo said:


> Brilliant! Thank you so much!


pleasure


----------



## floodette

Hi all. Got this from reebonz, and was kinda shock to see the tag inside. Is it a new tag?

The tag is stitched to the inside pocket so I cant flip it as usual, but the info is embossed in a strip inside

Can someone take a look? Usually reebonz is legit but dunno...


----------



## floodette

floodette said:


> Hi all. Got this from reebonz, and was kinda shock to see the tag inside. Is it a new tag?
> 
> The tag is stitched to the inside pocket so I cant flip it as usual, but the info is embossed in a strip inside
> 
> Can someone take a look? Usually reebonz is legit but dunno...



more pics


----------



## FE10

FE10 said:


> Hi everyone. I’m trying to purchase a preloved balenciaga bag online, can someone help if this is authentic as the seller says.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga Giant 12 Velo



Sorry this is all the seller sent.


----------



## MonsieurMode

Hello! Can someone please authenticate this *Small Balenciaga Bazar* in grey for me?

*Item Name:* "BALENCIAGA 'Bazar S' Arena Leather Shoulder / Carry Tote - MSRP $1590"
*Item Number: *253925893228
*Seller ID:* starfish131313
*Link:* https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Bazar-S-Arena-Leather-Shoulder-Carry-Tote-MSRP-1590/253925893228​
Thank you in advance


----------



## ksuromax

floodette said:


> more pics


this is new style tag(s), it's authentic


----------



## ksuromax

FE10 said:


> Sorry this is all the seller sent.


it's not 'giant' coz it's reg brass hw, but these pics are not valid for authentication, i'm sorry. 
not close/sharp enough


----------



## ksuromax

MonsieurMode said:


> Hello! Can someone please authenticate this *Small Balenciaga Bazar* in grey for me?
> 
> *Item Name:* "BALENCIAGA 'Bazar S' Arena Leather Shoulder / Carry Tote - MSRP $1590"
> *Item Number: *253925893228
> *Seller ID:* starfish131313
> *Link:* https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Bazar-S-Arena-Leather-Shoulder-Carry-Tote-MSRP-1590/253925893228​
> Thank you in advance


are you the buyer? 
can you take good close up of the tag, back and front, and zipper head back as well, please


----------



## floodette

ksuromax said:


> pleasure





ksuromax said:


> this is new style tag(s), it's authentic


whoa, thank you! 

another question: it still should come with leather swatch, right?


----------



## floodette

floodette said:


> whoa, thank you! really appreciate this
> 
> another question: it still should come with leather swatch, right?


----------



## ksuromax

floodette said:


> whoa, thank you!
> 
> another question: it still should come with leather swatch, right?


i can't say with 100% confidence as i haven't bought any big bag from the boutique from AW collection, my pouch came without it (bought in Bal Rome) and my clutch and S Bazar came from online stores, and none had a swatch, but it's not always certain, online stores rarely have FULL set of extras. 
i have to check with my SA on the swatches for the AW season


----------



## MonsieurMode

ksuromax said:


> are you the buyer?
> can you take good close up of the tag, back and front, and zipper head back as well, please



I'll update with these pictures once the bag arrives. Thanks!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

MonsieurMode said:


> I'll update with these pictures once the bag arrives. Thanks!


anytime


----------



## floodette

ksuromax said:


> i can't say with 100% confidence as i haven't bought any big bag from the boutique from AW collection, my pouch came without it (bought in Bal Rome) and my clutch and S Bazar came from online stores, and none had a swatch, but it's not always certain, online stores rarely have FULL set of extras.
> i have to check with my SA on the swatches for the AW season


thanks a lot, draling! really appreciate your info.

and oh, cant believe how light this feel after metal edge


----------



## VERGNAUD

Bonjour, 
Je suis nouvelle et on me dit si mon sac est authentique ... ou pas. Merci d'avance...
Nom de l'article: Balenciaga Motocity Giant
Numéro de l'article: 173084502752


----------



## ksuromax

VERGNAUD said:


> Bonjour,
> Je suis nouvelle et on me dit si mon sac est authentique ... ou pas. Merci d'avance...
> Nom de l'article: Balenciaga Motocity Giant
> Numéro de l'article: 173084502752


Je suis tres desolee, cherie, it's fake


----------



## VERGNAUD

Merci beaucoup de votre réponse... dommage...


----------



## ksuromax

You're welcome


----------



## VERGNAUD

Rebonjour,
Puis-je vous ennuyer encore un peu ...? Pourriez-vous dire si celui-ci est un faux aussi ? Il est rose bonbon 
Nom: motorcycle giant  balenciaga City
Numéro 173082.200047
Merci beaucoup ☺️


----------



## ksuromax

VERGNAUD said:


> Rebonjour,
> Puis-je vous ennuyer encore un peu ...? Pourriez-vous dire si celui-ci est un faux aussi ? Il est rose bonbon
> Nom: motorcycle giant  balenciaga City
> Numéro 173082.200047
> Merci beaucoup ☺️


malheureusement, this is also a fake


----------



## FE10

Hi everyone. I found another preloved im thinking of getting but wondering if its authentic.

Seller states its a Balenciaga Classic Velo


----------



## VERGNAUD

[QUOTE = "ksuromax, post: 32639126, member: 571161"] malheureusement, c'est aussi un faux :triste:[/ QUOTE]
Pas de chance ! Merci beaucoup de votre aide en tout cas et de votres réponse rapide. ceci dit le cuir est magnifique donc pas grave...


----------



## ksuromax

FE10 said:


> Hi everyone. I found another preloved im thinking of getting but wondering if its authentic.
> 
> Seller states its a Balenciaga Classic Velo


it looks good from what i see, but for the sake of good order please, post the rivet as well


----------



## ksuromax

VERGNAUD said:


> [QUOTE = "ksuromax, post: 32639126, member: 571161"] malheureusement, c'est aussi un faux :triste:[/ QUOTE]
> Pas de chance ! Merci beaucoup de votre aide en tout cas et de votres réponse rapide. ceci dit le cuir est magnifique donc pas grave...


you're most welcome


----------



## celayuml

Hi all, I need some help to authenticate this bag please. Purchased from an online seller on 23 Sep 2018 evening. Didn’t do a very thorough check on the spot, so only to find a slightly rusted zipper on the next day under good lighting. Thought it was fine initially... But after 5 days of usage, I found a paint off one of the studs! And getting very suspicious thus need some real help here. As I was taking the pics for this post, I spotted that the hooks on bag straps actually didn’t close well!

Hope the pics are sufficient.

Item: classic city metallic edge 



View attachment 4221106
View attachment 4221107


----------



## SylwiaL

Hello Dear Ksuromax,
What do You think about this Yaga bag?


----------



## muchstuff

SylwiaL said:


> Hello Dear Ksuromax,
> What do You think about this Yaga bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4221092
> View attachment 4221094
> View attachment 4221095
> View attachment 4221097
> View attachment 4221099
> View attachment 4221100
> View attachment 4221101
> View attachment 4221102
> View attachment 4221103
> View attachment 4221104
> View attachment 4221105


I know you were directing your post to ksuro but the bag is fake in my opinion. However feel free to wait for her opinion.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

SylwiaL said:


> Hello Dear Ksuromax,
> What do You think about this Yaga bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4221092
> View attachment 4221094
> View attachment 4221095
> View attachment 4221097
> View attachment 4221099
> View attachment 4221100
> View attachment 4221101
> View attachment 4221102
> View attachment 4221103
> View attachment 4221104
> View attachment 4221105





muchstuff said:


> I know you were directing your post to ksuro but the bag is fake in my opinion. However feel free to wait for her opinion.


hello, i entirely agree with @muchstuff the bag is fake


----------



## ksuromax

celayuml said:


> Hi all, I need some help to authenticate this bag please. Purchased from an online seller on 23 Sep 2018 evening. Didn’t do a very thorough check on the spot, so only to find a slightly rusted zipper on the next day under good lighting. Thought it was fine initially... But after 5 days of usage, I found a paint off one of the studs! And getting very suspicious thus need some real help here. As I was taking the pics for this post, I spotted that the hooks on bag straps actually didn’t close well!
> 
> Hope the pics are sufficient.
> 
> Item: classic city metallic edge
> 
> View attachment 4221075
> 
> View attachment 4221106
> View attachment 4221107
> 
> View attachment 4221076
> View attachment 4221082
> View attachment 4221083
> View attachment 4221086
> View attachment 4221087
> View attachment 4221088
> View attachment 4221089


Honestly, i do notice some inconsistency, and would like to see a better snap of the tag back side, not bent and preferably in natural light, without shimmer and blink of the gold letters


----------



## SylwiaL

ksuromax said:


> hello, i entirely agree with @muchstuff the bag is fake



Thank You Muchstuff and Ksuromax!  I,d remember that Balenciaga for NM mainly had a colorful lining and a gloss leather ... but the label seemed to be authentic... and the serial number for the giant city... 

Thank You both again!


----------



## muchstuff

SylwiaL said:


> Thank You Muchstuff and Ksuromax!  I,d remember that Balenciaga for NM mainly had a colorful lining and a gloss leather ... but the label seemed to be authentic... and the serial number for the giant city...
> 
> Thank You both again!


Any time!


----------



## Ameriqu

Hi all, if anyone could authenticate for me i'd be much obliged.   Own a few Ba
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ls but strayed away for a few years. It looks good to me but would like another opinion.


----------



## Ameriqu

Last 2


----------



## muchstuff

Ameriqu said:


> Last 2


Pics aren't close up for details but I'd say you're fine.


----------



## Ameriqu

I thought so but i'm relieved to hear someone else say it  she has all good feedback and all her Bals look legit, thats why i took the plunge. Im so excited, ive wanted that hershey chocolate color for so long. Might send her on a trip to Lovin My Bags to spruce her up a bit.


----------



## muchstuff

Ameriqu said:


> I thought so but i'm relieved to hear someone else say it  she has all good feedback and all her Bals look legit, thats why i took the plunge. Im so excited, ive wanted that hershey chocolate color for so long. Might send her on a trip to Lovin My Bags to spruce her up a bit.


She does look like a little TLC would be a good idea...enjoy!


----------



## peacebabe

This is non authentic



celayuml said:


> Hi all, I need some help to authenticate this bag please. Purchased from an online seller on 23 Sep 2018 evening. Didn’t do a very thorough check on the spot, so only to find a slightly rusted zipper on the next day under good lighting. Thought it was fine initially... But after 5 days of usage, I found a paint off one of the studs! And getting very suspicious thus need some real help here. As I was taking the pics for this post, I spotted that the hooks on bag straps actually didn’t close well!
> 
> Hope the pics are sufficient.
> 
> Item: classic city metallic edge
> 
> View attachment 4221075
> 
> View attachment 4221106
> View attachment 4221107
> 
> View attachment 4221076
> View attachment 4221082
> View attachment 4221083
> View attachment 4221086
> View attachment 4221087
> View attachment 4221088
> View attachment 4221089


----------



## Caisah

Hi guys!

I'm on the lookout for a clutch and this caught my eyes:






I would highly appreciate your help, what kind of pictures do you need to authenticitate?
TIA


----------



## ksuromax

Caisah said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm on the lookout for a clutch and this caught my eyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would highly appreciate your help, what kind of pictures do you need to authenticitate?
> TIA


Check post №1, or click the link in my signature for the samples


----------



## Caisah

ksuromax said:


> Check post №1, or click the link in my signature for the samples



Thanks you but it's not on Ebay so I cannot follow the guidelines to a t, unfortunately.
I can't see your signaturen, but I will try to get as many pictures and information as possible.
Sorry for being messy.


----------



## ksuromax

Caisah said:


> Thanks you but it's not on Ebay so I cannot follow the guidelines to a t, unfortunately.
> I can't see your signaturen, but I will try to get as many pictures and information as possible.
> Sorry for being messy.


it's alright, if you can't see my signature, here's the link for you 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/ 
get the pictures and re-post


----------



## glitter_sparkle

Hi Everyone! 

I'm new to this forum and I'm about to purchase my first Balenciaga. 

I'll be really grateful if someone could help me authenticate this Balenciaga please! 

Thank you so much! 

Item Name: Balenciaga Velo 
Link:
https://sg.carousell.com/p/balencia...ef=profile&ref_referrer=/hot11/&ref_sId=12021
Pictures:


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

glitter_sparkle said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm new to this forum and I'm about to purchase my first Balenciaga.
> 
> I'll be really grateful if someone could help me authenticate this Balenciaga please!
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Velo
> Link:
> https://sg.carousell.com/p/balenciaga-city-black-194319324/?ref=profile&ref_referrer=/hot11/&ref_sId=12021
> Pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4221884
> View attachment 4221885
> View attachment 4221886
> View attachment 4221887
> View attachment 4221888
> View attachment 4221889


Pictures are not good enough, not close-up, not sharp to see the details. 
Can you get additions pics, pics? 
Overall looks promising, but before we give 'green light' we need to see good snaps of the tag, rivets, bales 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## glitter_sparkle

ksuromax said:


> Pictures are not good enough, not close-up, not sharp to see the details.
> Can you get additions pics, pics?
> Overall looks promising, but before we give 'green light' we need to see good snaps of the tag, rivets, bales
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


Hi Ksuromax, thanks so much for getting back to me! 
I've obtained better resolution pictures, I hope these are good?


----------



## ksuromax

glitter_sparkle said:


> Hi Ksuromax, thanks so much for getting back to me!
> I've obtained better resolution pictures, I hope these are good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4221930
> View attachment 4221931
> View attachment 4221932
> View attachment 4221933
> View attachment 4221934
> View attachment 4221935


thanks for efforts, but they are actually worse than the first ones, i can't enlarge them enough to see the small details. 
Anyway, you are still missing bale, and back of the tag has glare of the light, i can't read it clearly


----------



## Happylilly

Hi,

I plan to purchase my first balenciaga from a private seller.
Can someone help me to authenticate this bag please? Thank you

Item Name: Balenciaga Mini City Edge
Link: None - private seller


----------



## ksuromax

Happylilly said:


> Hi,
> 
> I plan to purchase my first balenciaga from a private seller.
> Can someone help me to authenticate this bag please? Thank you
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Mini City Edge
> Link: None - private seller
> 
> View attachment 4222011
> View attachment 4222013
> View attachment 4222017
> View attachment 4222018
> View attachment 4222019
> View attachment 4222020
> View attachment 4222022
> View attachment 4222024
> View attachment 4222025
> View attachment 4222027


Please, post the pictures of rivets and zipper head back side, and front of the tag


----------



## smallhands

Hello,
Would you be able to authenticate this balenciaga I found at a thrift store? Thank you very much!


----------



## smallhands

Continued... Thank you again!


----------



## ksuromax

smallhands said:


> Hello,
> Would you be able to authenticate this balenciaga I found at a thrift store? Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4222090
> View attachment 4222091
> View attachment 4222092
> View attachment 4222093
> View attachment 4222094
> View attachment 4222095
> View attachment 4222096
> View attachment 4222098
> View attachment 4222099
> View attachment 4222102


post the rivets, please, but so far looks good to me


----------



## ksuromax

smallhands said:


> Continued... Thank you again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4222104
> View attachment 4222105
> View attachment 4222106
> View attachment 4222107


ok, cross-posted 
the bag has been re-dyed 
but it's authentic 
2005 chevre


----------



## smallhands

ksuromax said:


> ok, cross-posted
> the bag has been re-dyed
> but it's authentic
> 2005 chevre


OMG! Thank you so much! In my 10 years thrifting never thought I would find an authentic Balenciaga city. Definitely have to send it in for some TLC! Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

smallhands said:


> OMG! Thank you so much! In my 10 years thrifting never thought I would find an authentic Balenciaga city. Definitely have to send it in for some TLC! Thank you!


my pleasure


----------



## Happylilly

ksuromax said:


> Please, post the pictures of rivets and zipper head back side, and front of the tag


Hi Ksuromax

I am trying to get the pictures of rivets, zipper and front of the tag from the seller. Will get back to you as soon as I got the pictures. Thank you so much


----------



## k2624

Hi. Kindly authenticate this Balenciaga . My co worker is selling this to me but i just want to be sure. Thank you
Item Name: Part time giant


----------



## muchstuff

k2624 said:


> Hi. Kindly authenticate this Balenciaga . My co worker is selling this to me but i just want to be sure. Thank you
> Item Name: Part time giant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4222587
> View attachment 4222588
> View attachment 4222588
> View attachment 4222589
> View attachment 4222590
> View attachment 4222591
> View attachment 4222592


Please repost with the pics close up and forward-facing, also include the back of the interior tag and the bale on the end of the strap.


----------



## k2624

muchstuff said:


> Please repost with the pics close up and forward-facing, also include the back of the interior tag and the bale on the end of the strap.


Ok thanks. I'll ask for more photos


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Happylilly

Happylilly said:


> Hi Ksuromax
> 
> I am trying to get the pictures of rivets, zipper and front of the tag from the seller. Will get back to you as soon as I got the pictures. Thank you so much



Here’s the zipper details, front of the tag, rivet








hopefully the pictures suffice

thank you


----------



## ksuromax

Happylilly said:


> Here’s the zipper details, front of the tag, rivet
> 
> View attachment 4222557
> View attachment 4222558
> View attachment 4222756
> View attachment 4222757
> View attachment 4222758
> 
> 
> hopefully the pictures suffice
> 
> thank you


i am afraid i have bad news for you - this bag is not authentic


----------



## Happylilly

ksuromax said:


> i am afraid i have bad news for you - this bag is not authentic



bad news but thankfully i got it authenticated before purchasing the bag. Thank you so much for your help


----------



## ksuromax

Happylilly said:


> bad news but thankfully i got it authenticated before purchasing the bag. Thank you so much for your help


most welcome!


----------



## k2624

Hi. This is my 2nd attempt to provide better pics. The seller sent these to me. Pls authenticate this Part time giant.


----------



## LostInBal

DELETED


----------



## ksuromax

k2624 said:


> Hi. This is my 2nd attempt to provide better pics. The seller sent these to me. Pls authenticate this Part time giant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4222828
> View attachment 4222829
> View attachment 4222831
> View attachment 4222834
> View attachment 4222837
> View attachment 4222838
> View attachment 4222839
> View attachment 4222840


hi, these pics are too blur and unclear, please take sharp close-up of the rivet and bale
and another better snap of the back tag would be great as well


----------



## ani108

Please authenticate


----------



## ksuromax

ani108 said:


> Please authenticate


sorry, this thread is for Bags and SLGs mainly


----------



## celayuml

ksuromax said:


> Honestly, i do notice some inconsistency, and would like to see a better snap of the tag back side, not bent and preferably in natural light, without shimmer and blink of the gold letters



Here’s another pic. Hope this works.


----------



## ksuromax

celayuml said:


> Hi all, I need some help to authenticate this bag please. Purchased from an online seller on 23 Sep 2018 evening. Didn’t do a very thorough check on the spot, so only to find a slightly rusted zipper on the next day under good lighting. Thought it was fine initially... But after 5 days of usage, I found a paint off one of the studs! And getting very suspicious thus need some real help here. As I was taking the pics for this post, I spotted that the hooks on bag straps actually didn’t close well!
> 
> Hope the pics are sufficient.
> 
> Item: classic city metallic edge
> 
> View attachment 4221075
> 
> View attachment 4221106
> View attachment 4221107
> 
> View attachment 4221076
> View attachment 4221082
> View attachment 4221083
> View attachment 4221086
> View attachment 4221087
> View attachment 4221088
> View attachment 4221089





celayuml said:


> Here’s another pic. Hope this works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4223365


i tend to think it's not authentic
sorry


----------



## celayuml

ksuromax said:


> i tend to think it's not authentic
> sorry



Thats bad news for me. But thanks for your help!


----------



## celayuml

peacebabe said:


> This is non authentic



Thanks for the advice!


----------



## iryth

Please help me authenticate.
I want to purchase from a instagram seller. Here is the picture.

My concern is at the front tag looks weird for me but I am not sure.
Thx


----------



## MonsieurMode

ksuromax said:


> are you the buyer?
> can you take good close up of the tag, back and front, and zipper head back as well, please



Following up with more pictures:


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

MonsieurMode said:


> Hello! Can someone please authenticate this *Small Balenciaga Bazar* in grey for me?
> 
> *Item Name:* "BALENCIAGA 'Bazar S' Arena Leather Shoulder / Carry Tote - MSRP $1590"
> *Item Number: *253925893228
> *Seller ID:* starfish131313
> *Link:* https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Bazar-S-Arena-Leather-Shoulder-Carry-Tote-MSRP-1590/253925893228​
> Thank you in advance





MonsieurMode said:


> Following up with more pictures:
> View attachment 4224212
> View attachment 4224213
> View attachment 4224214


Authentic in my opinion


----------



## ksuromax

iryth said:


> Please help me authenticate.
> I want to purchase from a instagram seller. Here is the picture.
> 
> My concern is at the front tag looks weird for me but I am not sure.
> Thx
> View attachment 4223717
> View attachment 4223718
> View attachment 4223720
> View attachment 4223723
> View attachment 4223724
> View attachment 4223725


tag looks fine, but you're missing needed pics, please get good close-up shots of the rivets and bale and re-post


----------



## Skyhighshopper

Hello, sorry I am an avid reader of this forum but have never posted anything so I am sorry if this is the wrong format. But can someone please help me authenticate this balenciaga mini city bag. Please let me know if these pictures are sufficient. Many thanks


----------



## ksuromax

Skyhighshopper said:


> Hello, sorry I am an avid reader of this forum but have never posted anything so I am sorry if this is the wrong format. But can someone please help me authenticate this balenciaga mini city bag. Please let me know if these pictures are sufficient. Many thanks


Authentic in my opinion 
For any future ref, please, if no bother rotate the pics before posting, we need forward facing snaps, thanks


----------



## Skyhighshopper

ksuromax said:


> Authentic in my opinion
> For any future ref, please, if no bother rotate the pics before posting, we need forward facing snaps, thanks


Thank you so much for your quick reply and will do )


----------



## Coteyito

Good afternoon guys! I just received my first bal! I need your expert opinions authenticating this baby! Thank you so much in advance for your help


----------



## Coteyito

Oh and I have a question, I thought the strap was longer, the strap measurements are just about 19 inches, is that fine?


----------



## Coteyito




----------



## Coteyito

Sorry I forgot this picture that seems to be important


----------



## muchstuff

Coteyito said:


> Sorry I forgot this picture that seems to be important


Authentic in my opinion. Re: the strap length, I've sold all of my Cities but the info on tPf informs that the classic had a 24.5" strap length, although I don't know if that includes the hardware on the ends. Perhaps someone else can measure theirs and comment. Some very early City bags had longer straps and the current bags also have longer straps. Yours is a S/S 2010.


----------



## Coteyito

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. Re: the strap length, I've sold all of my Cities but the info on tPf informs that the classic had a 24.5" strap length, although I don't know if that includes the hardware on the ends. Perhaps someone else can measure theirs and comment. Some very early City bags had longer straps and the current bags also have longer straps. Yours is a S/S 2010.


Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Coteyito said:


> Thank you so much!


My pleasure!


----------



## ksuromax

Skyhighshopper said:


> Hello, sorry I am an avid reader of this forum but have never posted anything so I am sorry if this is the wrong format. But can someone please help me authenticate this balenciaga mini city bag. Please let me know if these pictures are sufficient. Many thanks





ksuromax said:


> Authentic in my opinion
> For any future ref, please, if no bother rotate the pics before posting, we need forward facing snaps, thanks





Skyhighshopper said:


> Thank you so much for your quick reply and will do )


Dear, could you please, re-post the tag pics again? 
Just want to double check something
But please take pics in natural light and strictly forward facing, both front and back of the tag


----------



## Susanna Kuusijärvi

Ive just bought this Balenciaga Edge Mini city from Vestiaire Collective. Im a bit worried about the authencity, the stitching has teared inside the bag after a couple of usages. Opinions? I love the bag and the smell of the leather is amazing.


----------



## Susanna Kuusijärvi

Susanna Kuusijärvi said:


> Ive just bought this Balenciaga Edge Mini city from Vestiaire Collective. Im a bit worried about the authencity, the stitching has teared inside the bag after a couple of usages. Opinions? I love the bag and the smell of the leather is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4225784
> View attachment 4225786
> View attachment 4225787
> View attachment 4225788
> View attachment 4225789
> View attachment 4225790
> View attachment 4225791
> View attachment 4225792
> View attachment 4225793
> View attachment 4225794
> View attachment 4225795
> View attachment 4225796
> View attachment 4225797
> View attachment 4225798
> View attachment 4225801
> View attachment 4225802
> View attachment 4225803
> View attachment 4225804




https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-city-balenciaga-handbag-6090291.shtml

Seller: Romilda

Iten number: 3901601320B528157


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

Susanna Kuusijärvi said:


> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-city-balenciaga-handbag-6090291.shtml
> 
> Seller: Romilda
> 
> Iten number: 3901601320B528157


these pics are not helpful, please, check the link in the signature and re-post needed ones, someone will be around to help you


----------



## Maggie968

Good evening, folks!  Would you mind authenticating a recent purchase before I accept it?  Thank you for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

Susanna Kuusijärvi said:


> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-city-balenciaga-handbag-6090291.shtml
> 
> Seller: Romilda
> 
> Iten number: 3901601320B528157


Since you have the bag in your possession can you please take good clear forward facing pics of the interior tag, back and front (no bending please), the rivet (notched screw holding on the handles), the bale (hardware at the end of the strap), and the back of the zipper head. All facing forward please, no sideways or angled pics. We're happy to help but need the required pics.


----------



## muchstuff

Maggie968 said:


> View attachment 4226160
> View attachment 4226161
> View attachment 4226162
> View attachment 4226163
> View attachment 4226164
> View attachment 4226165
> View attachment 4226166
> View attachment 4226167
> View attachment 4226168
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening, folks!  Would you mind authenticating a recent purchase before I accept it?  Thank you for your help!


Looks authentic in my opinion although I'm not sure what's going on with the metal tag, has it become detached?


----------



## Maggie968

muchstuff said:


> Looks authentic in my opinion although I'm not sure what's going on with the metal tag, has it become detached?


Yes!  The metal label came off, with the protective plastic layer included.  This was disclosed when I bought it, and I am ok with that.

Thank you very much for your time and expertise!  I appreciate it.


----------



## muchstuff

Maggie968 said:


> Yes!  The metal label came off, with the protective plastic layer included.  This was disclosed when I bought it, and I am ok with that.
> 
> Thank you very much for your time and expertise!  I appreciate it.


My pleasure!


----------



## jesslovescoco

Hello,

I am looking into buying this bag online but I am not very sure if it is authentic. Please help authenticate this Balenciaga City.


----------



## muchstuff

Franchezka Esguerra said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking into buying this bag online but I am not very sure if it is authentic. Please help authenticate this Balenciaga City.


Nothing screams fake but you're missing some necessary photos. Please see the link below in red for the pics needed for authentication.


----------



## kattwoman42

Hi ladies;

Hope everyone is well. I'm back again with 3 bags that require your expertise. Please authenticate these for me. This will be my first City, as I have always gone for the size utility of the Work bag. Any thoughts on which of these has the best leather would be greatly appreciated.

Desc: *Auth Balenciaga S/S 2011 City 115748 in Rose Blush Leather Classic Hardware*

Item #: 173589985157

Seller: Wetkandy

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Balen...=item286ac4f785:g:b90AAOSwHWtbxI~o:rk:15:pf:0


Desc: *Authentic BALENCIAGA F/W 2009 Ciel Sky Blue Leather City Classic Brass Hardware*

Item #: 183426151578

Seller: Wetkandy

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...=item2ab50cf49a:g:RxYAAOSwgopbln-S:rk:24:pf:0


Desc: *Auth Balenciaga City in Anthracite Gray Leather with Classic Hardware #25*

Item #: 183466825120

Seller: Wetkandy

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Balen...=item2ab77995a0:g:qpMAAOSwWo5bfA~2:rk:27:pf:0

Thank you so much.


----------



## muchstuff

Hope everyone is well. I'm back again with 3 bags that require your expertise. Please authenticate these for me. This will be my first City, as I have always gone for the size utility of the Work bag. Any thoughts on which of these has the best leather would be greatly appreciated.

Desc: *Auth Balenciaga S/S 2011 City 115748 in Rose Blush Leather Classic Hardware*

Item #: 173589985157

Seller: Wetkandy

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Balen...=item286ac4f785:g:b90AAOSwHWtbxI~o:rk:15:pf:0


Desc: *Authentic BALENCIAGA F/W 2009 Ciel Sky Blue Leather City Classic Brass Hardware*

Item #: 183426151578

Seller: Wetkandy

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...=item2ab50cf49a:g:RxYAAOSwgopbln-S:rk:24:pf:0


Desc: *Auth Balenciaga City in Anthracite Gray Leather with Classic Hardware #25*

Item #: 183466825120

Seller: Wetkandy

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Balen...=item2ab77995a0:g:qpMAAOSwWo5bfA~2:rk:27:pf:0

Thank you so much.[/QUOTE]
Nothing's screaming fake and I believe the seller is fairly reliable but none of the bags have all of the pics needed for authentication. Please see the link below for pics needed. If you resubmit please post each bag separately. (I'd say all three are likely authentic but won't sign off without the proper pics).


----------



## kattwoman42

muchstuff said:


> Hope everyone is well. I'm back again with 3 bags that require your expertise. Please authenticate these for me. This will be my first City, as I have always gone for the size utility of the Work bag. Any thoughts on which of these has the best leather would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you so much.


Nothing's screaming fake and I believe the seller is fairly reliable but none of the bags have all of the pics needed for authentication. Please see the link below for pics needed. If you resubmit please post each bag separately. (I'd say all three are likely authentic but won't sign off without the proper pics).[/QUOTE]

Thank you Muchstuff. 
I apologize, I thought all the pictures were there, but I do see some are missing. I have requested additional pictures for the pink and camel bags. I checked the black one and it looks like all the pictures are present. If you need some other shots of that one please let me know which ones to request from the seller. Sorry for the long post. In the future, and when I get the updated pictures, I will list each separately. Thank you so much for your patience and guidance.


----------



## muchstuff

kattwoman42 said:


> Nothing's screaming fake and I believe the seller is fairly reliable but none of the bags have all of the pics needed for authentication. Please see the link below for pics needed. If you resubmit please post each bag separately. (I'd say all three are likely authentic but won't sign off without the proper pics).



Thank you Muchstuff.
I apologize, I thought all the pictures were there, but I do see some are missing. I have requested additional pictures for the pink and camel bags. I checked the black one and it looks like all the pictures are present. If you need some other shots of that one please let me know which ones to request from the seller. Sorry for the long post. In the future, and when I get the updated pictures, I will list each separately. Thank you so much for your patience and guidance.[/QUOTE]
No worries, if you can get the extra pics that would be great. The last one had all of the pics except the metal tag (unfortunately) but I'm assuming the seller doesn't have it.


----------



## Nutsss

Hi, I recently purchased a Balenciaga clutch and would be eternally grateful if someone could help me to authenticate the clutch for my peace of mind. I tried my best in taking the pictures of the bag, but do let me know if the pictures are inadequate in any way and i'll try again!

The seller said that she had purchased this clutch last year. Also, just wanted to highlight in case it isn't clear from the pictures - I have read somewhere that the stitching of the logo inside an authentic Balenciaga bag should be in black and not the colour of the bag, but I had noticed that the stitching of the logo inside this clutch is maroon in colour.

Item: Balenciaga Bordeaux Giant 12GHW Envelope Leather Clutch


----------



## whateve

Maggie968 said:


> View attachment 4226160
> View attachment 4226161
> View attachment 4226162
> View attachment 4226163
> View attachment 4226164
> View attachment 4226165
> View attachment 4226166
> View attachment 4226167
> View attachment 4226168
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening, folks!  Would you mind authenticating a recent purchase before I accept it?  Thank you for your help!


What a gorgeous color!


----------



## muchstuff

Nutsss said:


> Hi, I recently purchased a Balenciaga clutch and would be eternally grateful if someone could help me to authenticate the clutch for my peace of mind. I tried my best in taking the pictures of the bag, but do let me know if the pictures are inadequate in any way and i'll try again!
> 
> The seller said that she had purchased this clutch last year. Also, just wanted to highlight in case it isn't clear from the pictures - I have read somewhere that the stitching of the logo inside an authentic Balenciaga bag should be in black and not the colour of the bag, but I had noticed that the stitching of the logo inside this clutch is maroon in colour.
> 
> Item: Balenciaga Bordeaux Giant 12GHW Envelope Leather Clutch
> 
> View attachment 4227963
> View attachment 4227965
> View attachment 4227968
> View attachment 4227969
> View attachment 4227970
> View attachment 4227971
> View attachment 4227972
> View attachment 4227973


EDIT: Can either @peacebabe  or @ksuromax  take a look?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## fashion16

Help!
Bought this jacket on eBay. All looked okay but got it today and the base of the zipper to zip up the front of the jacket is plastic...like thin, pliable plastic. Would an authentic bal jacket have this type of zipper??

Black on black 36
Item number: 132807535781
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/132807535781

Adding my own pics to show additional details


----------



## muchstuff

fashion16 said:


> Help!
> Bought this jacket on eBay. All looked okay but got it today and the base of the zipper to zip up the front of the jacket is plastic...like thin, pliable plastic. Would an authentic bal jacket have this type of zipper??
> 
> Black on black 36
> Item number: 132807535781
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/132807535781
> 
> Adding my own pics to show additional details
> 
> View attachment 4228267
> 
> View attachment 4228268
> View attachment 4228269
> View attachment 4228270


You're better off posting here, see link. These gals know their jackets far better than we do on the AT thread!
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bal-moto-jackets-pics-chat.910267/


----------



## ksuromax

Nutsss said:


> Hi, I recently purchased a Balenciaga clutch and would be eternally grateful if someone could help me to authenticate the clutch for my peace of mind. I tried my best in taking the pictures of the bag, but do let me know if the pictures are inadequate in any way and i'll try again!
> 
> The seller said that she had purchased this clutch last year. Also, just wanted to highlight in case it isn't clear from the pictures - I have read somewhere that the stitching of the logo inside an authentic Balenciaga bag should be in black and not the colour of the bag, but I had noticed that the stitching of the logo inside this clutch is maroon in colour.
> 
> Item: Balenciaga Bordeaux Giant 12GHW Envelope Leather Clutch
> 
> View attachment 4227963
> View attachment 4227965
> View attachment 4227968
> View attachment 4227969
> View attachment 4227970
> View attachment 4227971
> View attachment 4227972
> View attachment 4227973


can you, please, take another snap of the tag back side, but not with a flash, just normal natural light? 
the rule of the black thread does not always apply to small items


----------



## Nutsss

ksuromax said:


> can you, please, take another snap of the tag back side, but not with a flash, just normal natural light?
> the rule of the black thread does not always apply to small items



Hi, thanks for your reply Ksuromax.

I took a few more pictures of the tag without flash (just in case) - hopefully its clearer now.


----------



## ksuromax

Nutsss said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply Ksuromax.
> 
> I took a few more pictures of the tag without flash (just in case) - hopefully its clearer now.
> 
> View attachment 4228475
> View attachment 4228476
> View attachment 4228477


Sorry, but they are ever worse!   
too blur to see anything


----------



## Nutsss

ksuromax said:


> Sorry, but they are ever worse!
> too blur to see anything



Lols I'm so sorry about that! Are these any better?


----------



## ksuromax

Nutsss said:


> Lols I'm so sorry about that! Are these any better?
> 
> View attachment 4228805
> View attachment 4228807


i'm afraid these are blur, too
try to focus your camera on the font, if you are using a phone camera, just tap on the screen where the digits are, hope it will help to get sharp snaps


----------



## Nutsss

ksuromax said:


> i'm afraid these are blur, too
> try to focus your camera on the font, if you are using a phone camera, just tap on the screen where the digits are, hope it will help to get sharp snaps



Thanks for the tips - would this picture be better?


----------



## ksuromax

Nutsss said:


> Thanks for the tips - would this picture be better?
> 
> View attachment 4228963


the devil is in the details, and until we can see these details in clear i am afraid we will not be able to say anything firm 
this is what i want to see


----------



## whateve

Nutsss said:


> Lols I'm so sorry about that! Are these any better?
> 
> View attachment 4228805
> View attachment 4228807


It might help to take the bag outside. You can get clearer pictures if there is a lot of natural light.


----------



## Nutsss

ksuromax said:


> the devil is in the details, and until we can see these details in clear i am afraid we will not be able to say anything firm
> this is what i want to see



Hi Ksuromax, so sorry for having to trouble you to look at the pictures so many times. I took @whateve’s advice and tried taking the pictures under natural sunlight, hopefully it’s clearer this time! The last picture has filter to hopefully make the font look clearer (although it made not be what you’re looking for).


----------



## ksuromax

Nutsss said:


> Hi Ksuromax, so sorry for having to trouble you to look at the pictures so many times. I took @whateve’s advice and tried taking the pictures under natural sunlight, hopefully it’s clearer this time! The last picture has filter to hopefully make the font look clearer (although it made not be what you’re looking for).
> 
> View attachment 4229376
> View attachment 4229378
> 
> View attachment 4229379


much better this time, thank you! 
looks like you have SS 2012 holidays Hamilton chevre piece, and i tend to think it's authentic


----------



## Wendy1001

Hello ladies,
Bought this from a consignment shop over the weekend, can you help me to authenticate this?

Hope I have all the pics required.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

Wendy1001 said:


> Hello ladies,
> Bought this from a consignment shop over the weekend, can you help me to authenticate this?
> 
> Hope I have all the pics required.
> Thanks in advance!


While it's always good to see the whole bag, this one is authentic in my opinion, S/S 2014 rose azalee.


----------



## Nutsss

ksuromax said:


> much better this time, thank you!
> looks like you have SS 2012 holidays Hamilton chevre piece, and i tend to think it's authentic



Yay! Although would that mean that the seller wasn't quite honest about purchasing the clutch last year?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Wendy1001

Added it, thank you!! 


muchstuff said:


> While it's always good to see the whole bag, this one is authentic in my opinion, S/S 2014 rose azalee.


----------



## muchstuff

Nutsss said:


> Yay! Although would that mean that the seller wasn't quite honest about purchasing the clutch last year?


Did she say she bought it new? Perhaps she bought it pre-loved last year.


----------



## muchstuff

Wendy1001 said:


> Added it, thank you!!


Thanks, looks like it's in nice condition!


----------



## Nutsss

muchstuff said:


> Did she say she bought it new? Perhaps she bought it pre-loved last year.



Ahh, good point, that could be the case - the seller did not specific whether or not she bought it new, she just mentioned that she bought it last year but could not remember where she bought it from. It was the lack of details of the origins of the clutch that made me slightly uncomfortable and wanted some confirmation from an expert. But regardless, I'm just glad its authentic 

Thanks @ksuromax for all your time and patience, really appreciate it!


----------



## ksuromax

Nutsss said:


> Yay! Although would that mean that the seller wasn't quite honest about purchasing the clutch last year?


2 days ago i purchased a bag. 
it's from 2011. 
but i purchased it just 2 days ago. 
get my point?? 
she could be very honest about purchase date, but she might have no idea when the bag was actually made.


----------



## ksuromax

Nutsss said:


> Ahh, good point, that could be the case - the seller did not specific whether or not she bought it new, she just mentioned that she bought it last year but could not remember where she bought it from. It was the lack of details of the origins of the clutch that made me slightly uncomfortable and wanted some confirmation from an expert. But regardless, I'm just glad its authentic
> 
> Thanks @ksuromax for all your time and patience, really appreciate it!


Pleasure


----------



## Designerdesigner

Hi all I've seen a balenciaga mini graffiti wallett I'd like to buy for my partner but am not sure if it's the real deal could you guys help please?


----------



## Designerdesigner

Hi all I'm seen a balenciaga mini graffiti wallett I'd like to buy for my partner but am not sure if it's the real deal could you guys help


----------



## ksuromax

Designerdesigner said:


> Hi all I'm seen a balenciaga mini graffiti wallett I'd like to buy for my partner but am not sure if it's the real deal could you guys help


thanks for re-posting 
nothing screams fake, but in order to give clear green light i need to see the printed code in full 
there must be 'MADE IN' on the left, see the arrow 
please, try to get the full picture of it


----------



## Designerdesigner

Yes it dose say MADE IN to the left


----------



## Designerdesigner




----------



## Susanna Kuusijärvi

Susanna Kuusijärvi said:


> Ive just bought this Balenciaga Edge Mini city from Vestiaire Collective. Im a bit worried about the authencity, the stitching has teared inside the bag after a couple of usages. Opinions? I love the bag and the smell of the leather is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4225784
> View attachment 4225786
> View attachment 4225787
> View attachment 4225788
> View attachment 4225789
> View attachment 4225790
> View attachment 4225791
> View attachment 4225792
> View attachment 4225793
> View attachment 4225794
> View attachment 4225795
> View attachment 4225796
> View attachment 4225797
> View attachment 4225798
> View attachment 4225801
> View attachment 4225802
> View attachment 4225803
> View attachment 4225804





















Heres additional photos. Thank you beforehand!


----------



## peacebabe

This is non authentic. Hope you can get your refund



Susanna Kuusijärvi said:


> View attachment 4229698
> View attachment 4229700
> View attachment 4229701
> View attachment 4229702
> View attachment 4229703
> View attachment 4229704
> View attachment 4229705
> View attachment 4229706
> View attachment 4229708
> View attachment 4229709
> View attachment 4229710
> View attachment 4229711
> View attachment 4229712
> View attachment 4229713
> View attachment 4229714
> View attachment 4229717
> 
> 
> Heres additional photos. Thank you beforehand!


----------



## ksuromax

Designerdesigner said:


> View attachment 4229699


authentic in my opinion


----------



## Designerdesigner

ksuromax said:


> authentic in my opinion


Great, thanks for your help. I was worried because I couldn't find it on the internet.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

Designerdesigner said:


> Great, thanks for your help. I was worried because I couldn't find it on the internet.


Most welcome!
it's very new, last season AW2018
i saw them in the boutique
and needed to see the stamp to ensure that yours is legit. It is. Enjoy!


----------



## Designerdesigner

ksuromax said:


> Most welcome!
> it's very new, last season AW2018
> i saw them in the boutique
> and needed to see the stamp to ensure that yours is legit. It is. Enjoy!


Thanks again she is going love it


----------



## Laurade3

Hi! I bought Balenciaga City Classic Studs Handbag Leather Medium from Rebag. I would like to know the year and the season of this bag, I attach the photo with serial code. Thank You!


----------



## ksuromax

Laurade3 said:


> Hi! I bought Balenciaga City Classic Studs Handbag Leather Medium from Rebag. I would like to know the year and the season of this bag, I attach the photo with serial code. Thank You!


without commenting on authenticity such tag would stand for 2011 AW or, 2012 SS season 
if it's classic studs, it should have a metal plate on the front of this tag, can you post a picture?


----------



## Penina

Can I please have this bag authenticated? 

Item: Balenciaga shopper??
Item no. m1331742729
Seller ID: Miel
link:https://link.marktplaats.nl/m1331742729 
not sure if private


----------



## Penina

Penina said:


> Can I please have this bag authenticated?
> 
> Item: Balenciaga shopper??
> Item no. m1331742729
> Seller ID: Miel
> link:https://link.marktplaats.nl/m1331742729
> not sure if private


I hope that I have shown enough I am in search for another bag and dont have the experience to tell myself. Thanks again


----------



## ksuromax

Penina said:


> Can I please have this bag authenticated?
> 
> Item: Balenciaga shopper??
> Item no. m1331742729
> Seller ID: Miel
> link:https://link.marktplaats.nl/m1331742729
> not sure if private





Penina said:


> I hope that I have shown enough I am in search for another bag and dont have the experience to tell myself. Thanks again


authentic


----------



## Penina

ksuromax said:


> authentic


thanks


----------



## ksuromax

Penina said:


> thanks


welcome


----------



## slabobbin

Hello, I would love some help authenticating this bag. I have spent quite some time reading threads and watching videos and have taken photos of [what I think are] the relevant areas.


----------



## slabobbin

More photos


----------



## LostInBal

slabobbin said:


> More photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4231052
> View attachment 4231053
> View attachment 4231054
> View attachment 4231055
> View attachment 4231056
> View attachment 4231057
> View attachment 4231058


Non authentic sorry.


----------



## slabobbin

aalinne_72 said:


> Non authentic in my opinion


Thank you, I appreciate you weighing in. What are you basing it on (because I want to learn to do this myself in the future)?


----------



## muchstuff

slabobbin said:


> Thank you, I appreciate you weighing in. What are you basing it on (because I want to learn to do this myself in the future)?


We don't comment on details so as not to help any unscrupulous people out there but if you study some of the authentic tags, rivets, etc. you should be able to tell the difference. Pretty much all of the key points we look at are "off" on this bag.


----------



## jeune_fille

Hi, 
This is my first time to purchase a 2nd hand Bal. Please help me if this is authentic?

Item Name: Balenciaga Day Giant hardware 21
Item #: 273494
SellerID: fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-silver-day-hobo-sorbet-273494


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

jeune_fille said:


> Hi,
> This is my first time to purchase a 2nd hand Bal. Please help me if this is authentic?
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Day Giant hardware 21
> Item #: 273494
> SellerID: fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-silver-day-hobo-sorbet-273494


Missing some of the pics needed, but it's authentic in my opinion.


----------



## SillyPooch

Hello everyone, I have my eyes on this Velo as my first Balenciaga bag purchase, can I have some help with authentication please, many thanks!
P.S I sometimes use this section as a mini test to see if I come up with the same conclusions as the experts, it's quite fun! =)


----------



## Adel85

Hi,

I just bought a secondhand balenciaga ME bag yesterday. Please help authenticate it.


----------



## muchstuff

Adel85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just bought a secondhand balenciaga ME bag yesterday. Please help authenticate it.
> 
> View attachment 4231336
> View attachment 4231321
> View attachment 4231322
> View attachment 4231325
> View attachment 4231326
> View attachment 4231328
> View attachment 4231331
> View attachment 4231332
> View attachment 4231333
> View attachment 4231335
> View attachment 4231336


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

SillyPooch said:


> Hello everyone, I have my eyes on this Velo as my first Balenciaga bag purchase, can I have some help with authentication please, many thanks!
> P.S I sometimes use this section as a mini test to see if I come up with the same conclusions as the experts, it's quite fun! =)


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## SillyPooch

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

SillyPooch said:


> Thank you!


My pleasure!


----------



## Adel85

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.



Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Adel85 said:


> Thank you so much!


Any time!


----------



## Fari81

Hi. Long time lurker, first time poster. I just bought a gorgeous Balenciaga Blackout City Aj, and would greatly appreciate it if y’all would authenticate it for me. Thank you in advance
Name: Balenciaga Blackout City Aj 
Photos:


----------



## muchstuff

Fari81 said:


> View attachment 4233141
> View attachment 4233142
> View attachment 4233143
> View attachment 4233147
> View attachment 4233148
> View attachment 4233150
> View attachment 4233151
> View attachment 4233152
> View attachment 4233154
> View attachment 4233155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. Long time lurker, first time poster. I just bought a gorgeous Balenciaga Blackout City Aj, and would greatly appreciate it if y’all would authenticate it for me. Thank you in advance
> Name: Balenciaga Blackout City Aj
> Photos:


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Fari81

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you very much


----------



## muchstuff

Fari81 said:


> Thank you very much


My pleasure!


----------



## LoveJoos

Hi,











May I authenticate this.


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Hi,
> View attachment 4233728
> View attachment 4233729
> View attachment 4233730
> View attachment 4233731
> View attachment 4233732
> View attachment 4233733
> View attachment 4233734
> View attachment 4233735
> View attachment 4233736
> View attachment 4233737
> 
> May I authenticate this.


Welcome to tPF! Please see the link below for pics needed. All photos must be forward-facing, close up and clear, no bends in the tags etc. Repost with the pics needed and someone will be around to check.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Cherry Ross

Hi, Please authenticate this account.  The color changes maybe because of the lights? Thanks :
)


----------



## Cherry Ross

more photos 


Cherry Ross said:


> Hi, Please authenticate this account.  The color changes maybe because of the lights? Thanks :
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234442
> View attachment 4234443
> View attachment 4234444
> View attachment 4234445
> View attachment 4234446
> View attachment 4234448
> View attachment 4234449
> View attachment 4234442
> View attachment 4234443
> View attachment 4234444
> View attachment 4234445
> View attachment 4234446
> View attachment 4234448
> View attachment 4234449
> View attachment 4234452
> View attachment 4234453
> View attachment 4234442
> View attachment 4234443
> View attachment 4234444
> View attachment 4234445
> View attachment 4234446
> View attachment 4234448
> View attachment 4234449
> View attachment 4234452
> View attachment 4234453


----------



## ksuromax

Cherry Ross said:


> more photos


authentic in my opinion


----------



## Cherry Ross

ksuromax said:


> authentic in my opinion


thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

Cherry Ross said:


> thanks!


welcome!


----------



## cindi123

Hi there ! Can anyone help me authenticate this Balenciaga midnight blue part time bag… I found it off of Kijiji’s website…thank you so much


----------



## ksuromax

cindi123 said:


> Hi there ! Can anyone help me authenticate this Balenciaga midnight blue part time bag… I found it off of Kijiji’s website…thank you so much


pictures are not good for authentication
Please, check the link in my signature for the samples and re-post


----------



## LoveJoos

Hi, can authenticate this bag?


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Hi, can authenticate this bag?
> View attachment 4235370
> View attachment 4235371
> View attachment 4235372
> View attachment 4235373
> View attachment 4235374
> View attachment 4235375
> View attachment 4235376
> View attachment 4235377
> View attachment 4235378
> View attachment 4235379


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## shaf186

Hi everyone
Please help me to authenticate this bag

model : balenciaga mini city
	

		
			
		

		
	





































Please help. Thanks so much


----------



## RBV

Hi lovelies! Could you pls. help me authenticate this balenciaga twiggy bag. I am planning on buying this bag but i have no idea if its real. Thank you in advance!


----------



## ksuromax

RBV said:


> Hi lovelies! Could you pls. help me authenticate this balenciaga twiggy bag. I am planning on buying this bag but i have no idea if its real. Thank you in advance!


looks good to me


----------



## muchstuff

shaf186 said:


> Hi everyone
> Please help me to authenticate this bag
> 
> model : balenciaga mini city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4236507
> View attachment 4236501
> View attachment 4236502
> View attachment 4236503
> View attachment 4236504
> View attachment 4236505
> View attachment 4236506
> View attachment 4236507
> View attachment 4236509
> View attachment 4236510
> View attachment 4236501
> View attachment 4236502
> View attachment 4236503
> View attachment 4236504
> View attachment 4236505
> View attachment 4236506
> View attachment 4236507
> View attachment 4236509
> View attachment 4236510
> View attachment 4236501
> View attachment 4236502
> View attachment 4236510
> View attachment 4236509
> View attachment 4236501
> View attachment 4236501
> View attachment 4236502
> View attachment 4236503
> View attachment 4236504
> View attachment 4236505
> View attachment 4236506
> View attachment 4236507
> View attachment 4236509
> View attachment 4236510
> View attachment 4236515
> 
> 
> Please help. Thanks so much


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## altuns

Hello,

I have bought this bag but I can still cancel the order.
Can you help me identify if the bag is real or not ?

These are the only photos I have.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## ksuromax

altuns said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have bought this bag but I can still cancel the order.
> Can you help me identify if the bag is real or not ?
> 
> These are the only photos I have.
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> View attachment 4237553
> View attachment 4237554
> View attachment 4237555
> View attachment 4237556


Fake, please, return it


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## altuns

ksuromax said:


> Fake, please, return it


How did you understand it ? 
Thank you,


----------



## ksuromax

altuns said:


> How did you understand it ?
> Thank you,


because it does not comply to authentic Balenciaga markers


----------



## LoveJoos

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


So it's authentic right?


----------



## KoolygalRN

Hello! I am new to Balenciaga so just wondering if you can authenticate this bag for me 

Item Name: Balenciaga Giant City

Item Number: 152404400320

Seller ID: melouie328

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-BALEN...1&pageci=5849da86-fff3-4b38-aef7-4290ba489657


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> So it's authentic right?


As I said, based on what I see in the photos provided, the bag is authentic in my opinion.


----------



## ksuromax

KoolygalRN said:


> Hello! I am new to Balenciaga so just wondering if you can authenticate this bag for me
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Giant City
> 
> Item Number: 152404400320
> 
> Seller ID: melouie328
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-BALEN...1&pageci=5849da86-fff3-4b38-aef7-4290ba489657


in the listing that opens by the link provided i can only see one photo, and by 1 photo we can't say anything. 
Please, check the link in my signature for the sample pics needed, get the shots from the Seller and re-post, please


----------



## KoolygalRN

ksuromax said:


> in the listing that opens by the link provided i can only see one photo, and by 1 photo we can't say anything.
> Please, check the link in my signature for the sample pics needed, get the shots from the Seller and re-post, please




My apologizes. I had to click on “item description” in the listing i posted in order to see all the pictures but I will try to see if I can get it to link here for you.


----------



## KoolygalRN

ksuromax said:


> in the listing that opens by the link provided i can only see one photo, and by 1 photo we can't say anything.
> Please, check the link in my signature for the sample pics needed, get the shots from the Seller and re-post, please





Hopefully this link works. Thank you for your http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eB...1&pm=1&ds=0&t=1532728088000&ver=0&cspheader=1


----------



## ksuromax

KoolygalRN said:


> Hopefully this link works. Thank you for your http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eB...1&pm=1&ds=0&t=1532728088000&ver=0&cspheader=1


authentic in my opinion
p.s. i am very tempted to say it's 2008 AW Rubisse, but i might be deceived by the lighting


----------



## KoolygalRN

ksuromax said:


> authentic in my opinion
> p.s. i am very tempted to say it's 2008 AW Rubisse, but i might be deceived by the lighting



Ok! Thanks so much for your help [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

KoolygalRN said:


> Ok! Thanks so much for your help [emoji4]


most welcome!


----------



## Penina

Hi there I have found a BAL bag that I am really into and would love if you could please authenticate it for me. 
I didnt get all the photos that I asked for and I am still working on that but it has not been easy getting them. 
Can you let me know for now if it looks authentic as of what I am sending and if not you dont need to explain why. 
Thanks again looking forward to hearing back!

Item name: Balenciaga mini city bag
Item number from site:Advertentie m1338108828
Seller ID: Noor
Link:https://link.marktplaats.nl/m1338108828


----------



## ksuromax

Penina said:


> Hi there I have found a BAL bag that I am really into and would love if you could please authenticate it for me.
> I didnt get all the photos that I asked for and I am still working on that but it has not been easy getting them.
> Can you let me know for now if it looks authentic as of what I am sending and if not you dont need to explain why.
> Thanks again looking forward to hearing back!
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga mini city bag
> Item number from site:Advertentie m1338108828
> Seller ID: Noor
> Link:https://link.marktplaats.nl/m1338108828


Pictures provided are not in appropriate format (lots of flash, glare, wrong angle) 
Hard to comment with confidence, but FROM HERE i tend to raise a red flag 
if you get proper pics, please, feel free to re-post, we will have a second look


----------



## Penina

Thanks for responding so quickly. But im going to move on looking she has been very rude to me through this whole process. Thanks again if I get something I will be sure to post it.


----------



## LoveJoos

Hi can advise if this is authentic balenciaga
Thank you


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## LoveJoos

Hi can help to advise if authentic balenciaga 
Many thanks


----------



## Coteyito

Good evening dear authenticators! Can you please check this ebay link for me? I hope the pictures are enough! Thanks a lot for your opinions!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pristine-C...rentrq:ccaebae81660aa468b24772efff9ea4b|iid:1


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Hi can help to advise if authentic balenciaga
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239017
> View attachment 4239018
> View attachment 4239019
> View attachment 4239020
> View attachment 4239021
> View attachment 4239022
> View attachment 4239023
> View attachment 4239024
> View attachment 4239025


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> View attachment 4238386
> View attachment 4238387
> View attachment 4238388
> View attachment 4238389
> View attachment 4238390
> View attachment 4238391
> View attachment 4238392
> View attachment 4238393
> View attachment 4238394
> View attachment 4238395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi can advise if this is authentic balenciaga
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4238386
> View attachment 4238387
> View attachment 4238388
> View attachment 4238389
> View attachment 4238390
> View attachment 4238391
> View attachment 4238392
> View attachment 4238393
> View attachment 4238394
> View attachment 4238395


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

Coteyito said:


> Good evening dear authenticators! Can you please check this ebay link for me? I hope the pictures are enough! Thanks a lot for your opinions!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pristine-Condition-Worn-once-Authentic-Balenciaga-City-Bag-Reguar-Hardware/232981576953?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=a41afde3dc4140e783769c2d8dac9a2a&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=232981576953&itm=232981576953&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:7cea6547-dd6d-11e8-bbff-74dbd18070ee|parentrq:ccaebae81660aa468b24772efff9ea4b|iid:1


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## altuns

Hello again.

Firstly thank you for your quicks feedbacks.

I have found another bag and I want to be sure if it is authentic or not. The photo from the seller are as below.
If you can spot directly that it is not authentic, no need of another photo and if it is not clear, I will ask.

Thank you.


----------



## ksuromax

altuns said:


> Hello again.
> 
> Firstly thank you for your quicks feedbacks.
> 
> I have found another bag and I want to be sure if it is authentic or not. The photo from the seller are as below.
> If you can spot directly that it is not authentic, no need of another photo and if it is not clear, I will ask.
> 
> Thank you.
> View attachment 4239350
> View attachment 4239351
> View attachment 4239352
> View attachment 4239353


Need to see all pics as per the link https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## altuns

Hello,

Here another bag. Can you please check the authenticity ?
Thank you very much.


----------



## altuns

and the last photos.


----------



## muchstuff

altuns said:


> and the last photos.


Welcome to tPF! All photos need to be clear, close up and forward-facing, no bend in the tags. Please see the link in red below for the pics needed and resubmit.


----------



## altuns

hello, yes I have read the post. The photo are not taken by me but by the seller. I have sent the exemple photos to the seller and this is the best I could get. Sorry for that.


----------



## muchstuff

altuns said:


> hello, yes I have read the post. The photo are not taken by me but by the seller. I have sent the exemple photos to the seller and this is the best I could get. Sorry for that.


There's no pic of the bale at the end of the strap, no clear pic of the rivet, no pic of the back of the zipper head. The tag pics are blurry. Nothing is screaming fake at me but I can't sign off on this as authentic with what I have to work with, sorry.


----------



## altuns

muchstuff said:


> There's no pic of the bale at the end of the strap, no clear pic of the rivet, no pic of the back of the zipper head. The tag pics are blurry. Nothing is screaming fake at me but I can't sign off on this as authentic with what I have to work with, sorry.


Thank you for the reply, I asked the seller for more clear photos, I hope he will. I really like the color of this bag.


----------



## muchstuff

altuns said:


> Thank you for the reply, I asked the seller for more clear photos, I hope he will. I really like the color of this bag.



We’ll be here if you can get better pics!


----------



## Andrea Michelle

Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to Balenciaga in this thread.
> 
> - Please do a search within the thread (use Search this thread located on the top right corner) to check if the item has been reviewed by one of the senior authenticators before posting. Try to put your search term in quotes. For example, instead of searching for 1234567890, search for "1234567890"
> 
> - Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> then attach any photos
> 
> - You cannot post your own auctions. However, should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to defend your own auction if its authenticity is questioned, please do not authenticate your own Bbag.
> 
> - Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> - Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> - Please post link (eg/ #4888 , copy and paste the post number) to the original query when requesting a second opinion or in follow up post.
> 
> - Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> 
> - Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> - Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.





Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to Balenciaga in this thread.
> 
> - Please do a search within the thread (use Search this thread located on the top right corner) to check if the item has been reviewed by one of the senior authenticators before posting. Try to put your search term in quotes. For example, instead of searching for 1234567890, search for "1234567890"
> 
> - Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> then attach any photos
> 
> - You cannot post your own auctions. However, should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to defend your own auction if its authenticity is questioned, please do not authenticate your own Bbag.
> 
> - Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> - Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> - Please post link (eg/ #4888 , copy and paste the post number) to the original query when requesting a second opinion or in follow up post.
> 
> - Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> 
> - Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> - Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


hi there, I’m new to using this website and I don’t know how or where to ask if my balenciaga pouch is authentic. It would we wonderful if you could help me out! Many thanks, 
         Andrea Dobridge


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Andrea Michelle said:


> hi there, I’m new to using this website and I don’t know how or where to ask if my balenciaga pouch is authentic. It would we wonderful if you could help me out! Many thanks,
> Andrea Dobridge


You’re in the right spot please see the link below in red for pics needed. Post them here along with the link to the listing .


----------



## altuns

Hello again, 
Here are the photo I just got :


----------



## muchstuff

altuns said:


> Hello again,
> Here are the photo I just got :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4240332
> View attachment 4240333
> View attachment 4240334



I’d say you’re fine. I don’t see any pics of a long strap with this bag, you might want to check and make sure she has it.


----------



## RBV

ksuromax said:


> looks good to me


Thank you so much!


----------



## RBV

Hi again lovelies! Wanted to buy this balenciaga hip bag. Would you help me authenticate this pls. Appreciate it so much. Thank you in advance!


----------



## ksuromax

RBV said:


> Hi again lovelies! Wanted to buy this balenciaga hip bag. Would you help me authenticate this pls. Appreciate it so much. Thank you in advance!


Fake!! Please, avoid


----------



## Andrea Michelle

Hi I found this little balenciaga pouch at a thrift store for only $1.00 and want to know if it’s authentic. From the research I have done it seems to be real and have seen the same one selling on the real real however I really would like a professionals opinion!


----------



## nushles

Hi lovely Bal ladies, I would really appreciate your help in authenticating this City please.
Link where it's for sale: https://www.trendsales.dk/listings/57670632?focus-area=comments


----------



## nushles

And the remaining photos:


----------



## ksuromax

Andrea Michelle said:


> Hi I found this little balenciaga pouch at a thrift store for only $1.00 and want to know if it’s authentic. From the research I have done it seems to be real and have seen the same one selling on the real real however I really would like a professionals opinion!


I might be mistaken, but i see 2 possible answers - either it's one of those free promo items that is given along with perfume (hence made in china), and then it will be hardly possible to authenticate, or, if it's supposed to be a small Balenciaga accessory, and then it's a lame fake.


----------



## ksuromax

nushles said:


> Hi lovely Bal ladies, I would really appreciate your help in authenticating this City please.
> Link where it's for sale: https://www.trendsales.dk/listings/57670632?focus-area=comments





nushles said:


> And the remaining photos:


Authentic in my opinion


----------



## 133nch

Hi all,

Please can you authentic this, seems too good to be true: 

Item: balenciaga mini city bag 100% authentic 

Item no: 253961619811

Seller:lulu_belle_30

link : 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/253961619811


Many thanks in advance xx


----------



## muchstuff

133nch said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please can you authentic this, seems too good to be true:
> 
> Item: balenciaga mini city bag 100% authentic
> 
> Item no: 253961619811
> 
> Seller:lulu_belle_30
> 
> link :
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/253961619811
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance xx


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## 133nch

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.



Thank you so much for your quick response .

Thought it was too good a price to be authentic.


----------



## muchstuff

133nch said:


> Thank you so much for your quick response .
> 
> Thought it was too good a price to be authentic.


Sometimes you get lucky...


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## RBV

ksuromax said:


> Fake!! Please, avoid


Thanks for your help!


----------



## ksuromax

RBV said:


> Thanks for your help!


most welcome


----------



## LoveJoos

Hi please help to authentic my bag 
Thank you so much


----------



## ksuromax

LoveJoos said:


> Hi please help to authentic my bag
> Thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4241835
> View attachment 4241836
> View attachment 4241837
> View attachment 4241838
> View attachment 4241839
> View attachment 4241840
> View attachment 4241841


i don't like what i see, but pics are not great
Please, check the link in my signature and re-post what is required in appropriate format.


----------



## LoveJoos

Thank you for your reply
Actually I typed too fast
Not bought bag yet
Waiting from your reply to decide if to buy or not 
Hard  to get more pic though


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Thank you for your reply
> Actually I typed too fast
> Not bought bag yet
> Waiting from your reply to decide if to buy or not
> Hard  to get more pic though


Without the correct photos we can't do our jobs. I agree with ksuromax, I don't like what I see either, but you can't expect more than that if we can't see what we need to see.


----------



## Penina

I think i just think that balenciaga is my love and that is what i really want lol
this i would like to get authenticated. 
thanks in advance

name: mini city 
advertisement number: Advertentie m1340227109
name: Axelle
link: https://link.marktplaats.nl/m1340227109


----------



## Penina

Penina said:


> I think i just think that balenciaga is my love and that is what i really want lol
> this i would like to get authenticated.
> thanks in advance
> 
> name: mini city
> advertisement number: Advertentie m1340227109
> name: Axelle
> link: https://link.marktplaats.nl/m1340227109


----------



## Penina

name is metalic edge city


----------



## ksuromax

Penina said:


> I think i just think that balenciaga is my love and that is what i really want lol
> this i would like to get authenticated.
> thanks in advance
> 
> name: mini city
> advertisement number: Advertentie m1340227109
> name: Axelle
> link: https://link.marktplaats.nl/m1340227109


hi
the back of the tag is not clear to see the details, is that G? or C? 
and third line (french) is completely covered
We need to see it in full, and sharp, please 
a better snap of the front tag and a rivet would be great, too


----------



## Penina

Thanks I will try to get you these photos. Does the rest look good?


----------



## ksuromax

Penina said:


> Thanks I will try to get you these photos. Does the rest look good?


"the rest" is a bale and a zipper head, which are of no use without other markers. 
I need to see the whole picture


----------



## FE10

Hi. Thinking to purchase this bag online, can someone help authenticate if this is original. 
Balenciaga Velo Giant 12 Black Silver Hardware


----------



## muchstuff

FE10 said:


> View attachment 4244540
> View attachment 4244541
> View attachment 4244543
> View attachment 4244546
> View attachment 4244548
> View attachment 4244549
> View attachment 4244550
> View attachment 4244551
> 
> Hi. Thinking to purchase this bag online, can someone help authenticate if this is original.
> Balenciaga Velo Giant 12 Black Silver Hardware


Please repost with larger pics, even clicking on these they're too small. Also need clearer shots of the tag front and back, missing back of zipper head.


----------



## Coteyito

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Coteyito said:


> Thank you!!


My pleasure!


----------



## FE10

Reposting with larger pictures, hope this will suffice.

Balenciaga Velo Giant 12 Black Silver Hardware


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks fine. No red flag



FE10 said:


> View attachment 4245322
> View attachment 4245323
> View attachment 4245324
> View attachment 4245325
> View attachment 4245326
> View attachment 4245327
> View attachment 4245328
> View attachment 4245329
> View attachment 4245330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reposting with larger pictures, hope this will suffice.
> 
> Balenciaga Velo Giant 12 Black Silver Hardware


----------



## LoveJoos

Hi can help to authentic this balenciaga
Thank you so much
1 of photo show made in Italy but look weird


----------



## LostInBal

LoveJoos said:


> Hi can help to authentic this balenciaga
> Thank you so much
> 1 of photo show made in Italy but look weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245452
> View attachment 4245453
> View attachment 4245454
> View attachment 4245455
> View attachment 4245456
> View attachment 4245457
> View attachment 4245458
> View attachment 4245459
> View attachment 4245460


Not the required photos but looks fake in my opinion.


----------



## LoveJoos

Wow ok
She says she bought 2k
I like the color n the gold stud


----------



## MKNS

Hi
Could you please authenticate this bag for me?  Thank you so much!

Item Name: *BALENCIAGA Classic Studs City Very Dark Navy / Almost Black Leather Handbag Bag*

Item Number: 113176186058 (I think this is the item number, but I’m not 100% sure)

Seller ID: *readysetwear* (2078)

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...d38cca:g:6ZwAAOSwfztbW2hs:rk:73:pf:0&LH_BIN=1


----------



## mischka

Hi, can anyone help me identify if this is authentic? Thank you!


----------



## altuns

Hello, I found another bag. Can you please check if it is an authentic balenciaga ? Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

altuns said:


> Hello, I found another bag. Can you please check if it is an authentic balenciaga ? Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245855
> View attachment 4245856
> View attachment 4245857
> View attachment 4245858
> View attachment 4245859


missing pics of rivets and the zipper head, but looks very promising, well could be a 2005 gem. please, get the missing pics and re-post


----------



## ksuromax

mischka said:


> Hi, can anyone help me identify if this is authentic? Thank you!


missing pics of bale, back side of the tag, please, get them and re-post


----------



## LoveJoos

Got extra photo for the label 
Let me know if authentic


----------



## peacebabe

It's non authentic



LoveJoos said:


> Got extra photo for the label
> Let me know if authentic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4246059


----------



## muchstuff

Looks like it's time again folks, to remind everyone to PLEASE check the photos needed before you post on this thread. We spend more time asking people to repost than we do authenticating. 
Check the first post in this thread, or see the link below in red. Without the proper photos we can't help you. And we want to . 
All photos MUST be clear, close up, and forward-facing. No bends in the tags. No weird angles. No sideways or upside-down pics. Help us help you!


----------



## MKNS

MKNS said:


> Hi
> Could you please authenticate this bag for me?  Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: *BALENCIAGA Classic Studs City Very Dark Navy / Almost Black Leather Handbag Bag*
> 
> Item Number: 113176186058 (I think this is the item number, but I’m not 100% sure)
> 
> Seller ID: *readysetwear* (2078)
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...d38cca:g:6ZwAAOSwfztbW2hs:rk:73:pf:0&LH_BIN=1



Hi again - I'm hoping this just got missed yesterday.  The listing has all the photos that are asked for.  I did notice that the photo of back of the inside tag was a little dark, so I asked the seller to send me a better picture.  I'm attaching it to this post.  And I asked the seller
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 to confirm the number for me - the number is: 115748 - 4070    527277
Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## mischka

Hi, can someone help and confirm if this is authentic? Thanks!!


----------



## LoveJoos

Hi please can advise if this balenciaga is authentic


----------



## karro

Hi!
Can you please authenticate this bag,
Sorry but i do not have any pictures of the details.. 

Balenciaga city bag







Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

mischka said:


> Hi, can someone help and confirm if this is authentic? Thanks!!


Authentic in my opinion


----------



## ksuromax

LoveJoos said:


> Hi please can advise if this balenciaga is authentic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4246463
> View attachment 4246464
> View attachment 4246465
> View attachment 4246466
> View attachment 4246467
> View attachment 4246468


Fake! Please, avoid


----------



## muchstuff

MKNS said:


> Hi again - I'm hoping this just got missed yesterday.  The listing has all the photos that are asked for.  I did notice that the photo of back of the inside tag was a little dark, so I asked the seller to send me a better picture.  I'm attaching it to this post.  And I asked the seller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4246375
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to confirm the number for me - the number is: 115748 - 4070    527277
> Thank you!


It was missed because there's something weird going on with the link. I was able to open it with the app though. Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2012, colour is dark knight.


----------



## LoveJoos

Thank you very much


----------



## ksuromax

MKNS said:


> Hi
> Could you please authenticate this bag for me?  Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: *BALENCIAGA Classic Studs City Very Dark Navy / Almost Black Leather Handbag Bag*
> 
> Item Number: 113176186058 (I think this is the item number, but I’m not 100% sure)
> 
> Seller ID: *readysetwear* (2078)
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...d38cca:g:6ZwAAOSwfztbW2hs:rk:73:pf:0&LH_BIN=1





MKNS said:


> Hi again - I'm hoping this just got missed yesterday.  The listing has all the photos that are asked for.  I did notice that the photo of back of the inside tag was a little dark, so I asked the seller to send me a better picture.  I'm attaching it to this post.  And I asked the seller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4246375
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to confirm the number for me - the number is: 115748 - 4070    527277
> Thank you!


Looks good to me


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> It was missed because there's something weird going on with the link. I was able to open it with the app though. Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2012, colour is dark knight.


sorry, i didn't refresh the page and didn't notice you answered already


----------



## MKNS

muchstuff said:


> It was missed because there's something weird going on with the link. I was able to open it with the app though. Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2012, colour is dark knight.


Thank you so much!  
Yes, I'm sorry about the link being strange - that sequence of characters must be a short cut for that emoji.  Thank you for taking the time to open it a different way to be able to authenticate for me!


----------



## MKNS

ksuromax said:


> Looks good to me


Thank you so much!


----------



## ksuromax

MKNS said:


> Thank you so much!


most welcome!


----------



## ksuromax

karro said:


> Hi!
> Can you please authenticate this bag,
> Sorry but i do not have any pictures of the details..
> 
> Balenciaga city bag
> View attachment 4246543
> View attachment 4246544
> View attachment 4246545
> View attachment 4246546
> View attachment 4246547
> 
> 
> Thank you!


without necessary pictures we cannot help, sorry


----------



## muchstuff

MKNS said:


> Thank you so much!
> Yes, I'm sorry about the link being strange - that sequence of characters must be a short cut for that emoji.  Thank you for taking the time to open it a different way to be able to authenticate for me!


My pleasure, I've been noticing a problem with ebay links the last few days.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> sorry, i didn't refresh the page and didn't notice you answered already


Two answers are better than one!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Xtaleyes

Hi please help authenticate this Balenciaga Velo Rose Gold Giant 12


----------



## muchstuff

Xtaleyes said:


> Hi please help authenticate this Balenciaga Velo Rose Gold Giant 12


Looks good in my opinion although a clearer pic of the tag back would be nice.


----------



## ksuromax

Xtaleyes said:


> Hi please help authenticate this Balenciaga Velo Rose Gold Giant 12





muchstuff said:


> Looks good in my opinion although a clearer pic of the tag back would be nice.


add a snap of the bale as well, please


----------



## cheV58

I am not sure if this is where I should post this. But, I need help in authenticating this Velo that I bought online. Seller said this was bought in Singapore years ago. Does not have the two cellphone compartments inside. Is that a red flag? And the size of the strap seems off to me and the texture of the black lining, also the threads on the hand strap.


----------



## muchstuff

cheV58 said:


> I am not sure if this is where I should post this. But, I need help in authenticating this Velo that I bought online. Seller said this was bought in Singapore years ago. Does not have the two cellphone compartments inside. Is that a red flag? And the size of the strap seems off to me and the texture of the black lining, also the threads on the hand strap.


Please post a pic of the back of the interior tag.


----------



## jejekoko

Hi, i’m about to buy this balenciaga mini bag from Carousell Australia. Seller has lost the receipt and said that the bag was bought in US. Could you please help me authenticate it please? Thank you so much!  


Item name: Balenciaga mini city metallic edge S/S 2016 model
Link: Carousell
Seller name: suburbanchyc


Thanks so much! Please let me know if u need clearer pics!


----------



## muchstuff

jejekoko said:


> Hi, i’m about to buy this balenciaga mini bag from Carousell Australia. Seller has lost the receipt and said that the bag was bought in US. Could you please help me authenticate it please? Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga mini city metallic edge S/S 2016 model
> Link: Carousell
> Seller name: suburbanchyc
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! Please let me know if u need clearer pics!


The bale pic isn't bad but the tag pics aren't useful and you're missing the rivet and the back of the zipper head. Pics need to be close up and forward facing with no bends in the tag.


----------



## jejekoko

Thanks so much! I’ve uploaded more pictures. Hopefully it helps! Thanks 




muchstuff said:


> The bale pic isn't bad but the tag pics aren't useful and you're missing the rivet and the back of the zipper head. Pics need to be close up and forward facing with no bends in the tag.


ks so


----------



## cheV58

cheV58 said:


> I am not sure if this is where I should post this. But, I need help in authenticating this Velo that I bought online. Seller said this was bought in Singapore years ago. Does not have the two cellphone compartments inside. Is that a red flag? And the size of the strap seems off to me and the texture of the black lining, also the threads on the hand strap.



Thanks, @muchstuff. Here’s the tag back.


----------



## muchstuff

cheV58 said:


> Thanks, @muchstuff. Here’s the tag back.


Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2011. I think the double slip pockets started in 2013.


----------



## muchstuff

jejekoko said:


> Thanks so much! I’ve uploaded more pictures. Hopefully it helps! Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ks so


Calling @peacebabe  and @ksuromax. Please check the tag.


----------



## cheV58

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2011. I think the double slip pockets started in 2013.


So, this seemingly smaller strap and the fatter/rounder bale is authentic for that season? They’re different when compared to new arrival or in-season Balenciagas.


----------



## muchstuff

cheV58 said:


> So, this seemingly smaller strap and the fatter/rounder bale is authentic for that season? They’re different when compared to new arrival or in-season Balenciagas.


Given that the Velo is no longer made you can’t compare it to anything this season. But yes, the hardware is consistent with the date of the bag shown. You can't compare a 2011 bag's details to the current ones. You can't even compare the bale on a classic hardware bag to a giant hardware bag of the same year, they're different. I can’t attest to the strap length as I don’t  know what it is or if it’s been shortened. I have a 2010 Velo that I can measure the strap on if that helps. Or are you saying the width seems less?


----------



## cheV58

muchstuff said:


> Given that the Velo is no longer made you can’t compare it to anything this season. But yes, the hardware is consistent with the date of the bag shown. You can't compare a 2011 bag's details to the current ones. You can't even compare the bale on a classic hardware bag to a giant hardware bag of the same year, they're different. I can’t attest to the strap length as I don’t  know what it is or if it’s been shortened. I have a 2010 Velo that I can measure the strap on if that helps. Or are you saying the width seems less?


Yes, I meant the width seems less when compared to another Velo of almost the same year. Let me send my friend’s details where I compared mine. And, yes, I’d appreciate your measuring the strap width on your Velo, if okay. . Below are photos of my friend’s Velo details - the interior tag which maybe tells the season and the bag’s bale.


----------



## muchstuff

cheV58 said:


> Yes, I meant the width seems less when compared to another Velo of almost the same year. Let me send my friend’s details where I compared mine. And, yes, I’d appreciate your measuring the strap width on your Velo, if okay. . Below are photos of my friend’s Velo details - the interior tag which maybe tells the season and the bag’s bale.


I was just about to post again, you may not have the original strap on your Velo. I went back and saw that your Velo has giant hardware. The bale for giant hardware generally looks like the one on your friend's bag. Because the straps on the giant HW bags were wider the bales were a different shape, they look elongated compared to the bale on the City for instance. Your bale looks like it came from a bag with classic HW. Sorry, that's what comes from answering questions at midnight. Yours does look authentic, just not for a giant HW bag. And your friend's bag is also the same season as yours.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

cheV58 said:


> Yes, I meant the width seems less when compared to another Velo of almost the same year. Let me send my friend’s details where I compared mine. And, yes, I’d appreciate your measuring the strap width on your Velo, if okay. . Below are photos of my friend’s Velo details - the interior tag which maybe tells the season and the bag’s bale.


Here's a pic of my Velo bale, you'll see it looks like yours. Mine is a 2010 classic HW Velo. The strap is aprox 36" long and one inch wide.


----------



## cheV58

muchstuff said:


> Here's a pic of my Velo bale, you'll see it looks like yours. Mine is a 2010 classic HW Velo. The strap is aprox 36" long and one inch wide.
> View attachment 4248121


Your saying that my bag seems genuine, except for the strap that might have come from a different Balenciaga variant, somehow puts to rest my apprehensions about my bag. I’m at peace now . I really, really appreciate you taking time to answer my questions, in very insightful ways. This is my first B bag, and now I am happy with it. Thanks very much, @muchstuff  !


----------



## muchstuff

cheV58 said:


> Your saying that my bag seems genuine, except for the strap that might have come from a different Balenciaga variant, somehow puts to rest my apprehensions about my bag. I’m at peace now . I really, really appreciate you taking time to answer my questions, in very insightful ways. This is my first B bag, and now I am happy with it. Thanks very much, @muchstuff  !


My pleasure...just for my info, how long is your strap (not counting the hardware)?


----------



## cheV58

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure...just for my info, how long is your strap (not counting the hardware)?


Using the yellow kind of tape measure (the one usually used in constructions), it’s 45.5inches or 115cm.


----------



## muchstuff

cheV58 said:


> Using the yellow kind of tape measure (the one usually used in constructions), it’s 45.5inches or 115cm.


Hmmm, it would be interesting to measure your friend's as well. Mine's only 36" but there may have been a length change sometime around then, I'll have to research it a bit more.


----------



## muchstuff

cheV58 said:


> Using the yellow kind of tape measure (the one usually used in constructions), it’s 45.5inches or 115cm.


It was S/S 2012 that the Velo strap went adjustable. Is yours adjustable?


----------



## cheV58

muchstuff said:


> It was S/S 2012 that the Velo strap went adjustable. Is yours adjustable?


Yes, it is adjustable.


----------



## muchstuff

cheV58 said:


> Yes, it is adjustable.


OK so yours is actually a S/S 2012 (I told you I should have gone to bed). Bal started putting the alphabet letter on the back of the tags in F/W 2012, starting with the "K" tag so we know yours is prior to that. The "MADE IN ITALY" went uppercase in S/S 2011 so I assumed yours was 2011, I didn't realize the strap was adjustable. That would also explain why your strap is longer than mine. Do you know if your friend's strap is also adjustable?


----------



## cheV58

muchstuff said:


> OK so yours is actually a S/S 2012 (I told you I should have gone to bed). Bal started putting the alphabet letter on the back of the tags in F/W 2012, starting with the "K" tag so we know yours is prior to that. The "MADE IN ITALY" went uppercase in S/S 2011 so I assumed yours was 2011, I didn't realize the strap was adjustable. That would also explain why your strap is longer than mine. Do you know if your friend's strap is also adjustable?


Wow! Your knowledge of the B is indeed impressive! I have no way of knowing right now the length of my friend’s Velo strap. But, you’re great putting all these information together! At least, the bag itself is genuine . Once I get the length, I will post you another reply .


----------



## muchstuff

cheV58 said:


> Wow! Your knowledge of the B is indeed impressive! I have no way of knowing right now the length of my friend’s Velo strap. But, you’re great putting all these information together! At least, the bag itself is genuine . Once I get the length, I will post you another reply .


OK so just a thought. if your friend's bag isn't adjustable hers is from 2011. It would require a bit more searching to find out but it could be that the strap width changed when the strap went adjustable and yours is in fact the correct strap for your bag's season. (All of the little changes are what makes this so interesting/frustrating). There was also a hardware change in there from G21 to the smaller G12 in 2012 so it could follow that the wider strap was no longer needed for the extra weight of the larger HW. It's now almost 1:30 am and my eyes are square but I'll follow up on this and see what I can find out. Do let me know about your friend's strap!


----------



## cheV58

muchstuff said:


> OK so just a thought. if your friend's bag isn't adjustable hers is from 2011. It would require a bit more searching to find out but it could be that the strap width changed when the strap went adjustable and yours is in fact the correct strap for your bag's season. (All of the little changes are what makes this so interesting/frustrating). There was also a hardware change in there from G21 to the smaller G12 in 2012 so it could follow that the wider strap was no longer needed for the extra weight of the larger HW. It's now almost 1:30 am and my eyes are square but I'll follow up on this and see what I can find out. Do let me know about your friend's strap!


I will! Many thanks again! Here in my part of the globe, it’s just 5pm .


----------



## LoveJoos

Hi please help to authentic if authentic 
Thank you so much


----------



## Mas199

hello, can someone please help me authenticate this Balenciaga City Giant 21 black bag with Rose Gold Hardware? I do not have the link but I have pictures, It is from Fashionphile. Thank you so muuuuch, XOXO


----------



## Allisonfaye

Item name: RH apple green city
Item Number: Don't see one
Seller ID: Rebecca @ ADA75750

Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/balenciaga-bag-5b930b56a5d7c6c811cc0783


----------



## Denitan888

Hi Everyone!

I bought a Balenciaga City Small ghw giant 12 from a online reseller. The thing is, when I compared the back portion of tag, it has only two rows. It lacks the last row that indicates Fabrique....  Here’s the pic of the bag. I couldn’t other pics of the bag since it’s with my GF now. I don’t want to make her paranoid.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

cheV58 said:


> I will! Many thanks again! Here in my part of the globe, it’s just 5pm .


Here's a pic of a F/W 2012 bale...looks very similar to yours. So I'm guessing your strap is probably the correct one after all.


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Hi please help to authentic if authentic
> Thank you so much


Please post ALL of the required pics for authentication. You're missing the bale, rivet and back of the zipper head. The tag looks fine but we need all of the pics to authenticate.


----------



## muchstuff

Mas199 said:


> View attachment 4248325
> View attachment 4248325
> View attachment 4248325
> View attachment 4248326
> View attachment 4248327
> View attachment 4248328
> View attachment 4248329
> View attachment 4248330
> View attachment 4248331
> View attachment 4248332
> View attachment 4248333
> View attachment 4248325
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hello, can someone please help me authenticate this Balenciaga City Giant 21 black bag with Rose Gold Hardware? I do not have the link but I have pictures, It is from Fashionphile. Thank you so muuuuch, XOXO


Pics are too small even when enlarged. Please repost with pics full size. FP is pretty reputable and what I can see doesn't set off any alarm bells but we need all of the pics (bale, rivet, back of zipper head, both sides of tag, full pic of bag) to authenticate.


----------



## zakeya

can you Kindly authenticate this for me:

Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga Twiggy
Link (if available): none
Seller: the bag finder, mercury 
Who took the pictures:me 
History of the bag: pre owned
Comments: thanks


----------



## muchstuff

zakeya said:


> can you Kindly authenticate this for me:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga Twiggy
> Link (if available): none
> Seller: the bag finder, mercury
> Who took the pictures:me
> History of the bag: pre owned
> Comments: thanks


Please see the link below in red for pics needed.


----------



## Denitan888

Hi Guys, 

I was able to manage to take a pic of the bank. It’s a balanciaga city small ghw giant 12. Is this authentic?
Tia!


----------



## ksuromax

Denitan888 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was able to manage to take a pic of the bank. It’s a balanciaga city small ghw giant 12. Is this authentic?
> Tia!


hi
can you take a picture of the bale in natural light without reflection? 
and tag needed front facing, please (not side view)


----------



## Denitan888

Hi,

Hope this will help. Tia!


----------



## ksuromax

jejekoko said:


> Thanks so much! I’ve uploaded more pictures. Hopefully it helps! Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ks so


authentic in my opinion 
SS 2016 Gris Taupe


----------



## Denitan888

ksuromax said:


> authentic in my opinion
> SS 2016 Gris Taupe



Thanks you so much . By the way it came with this paper work.


----------



## ksuromax

Denitan888 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hope this will help. Tia!


hi, sorry, no, that's not what i would like see 
i need bale captured close-up and without reflection - like this


----------



## ksuromax

Denitan888 said:


> Thanks you so much . By the way it came with this paper work.


that answer was ref to another bag
P.S the back of the tag forward facing is also needed, please


----------



## ksuromax

Denitan888 said:


> Thanks you so much . By the way it came with this paper work.


you tag stands correct for the tag, AW 2017
but for confident advice on authenticity i will need the pics i asked for, please


----------



## Denitan888

ksuromax said:


> hi, sorry, no, that's not what i would like see
> i need bale captured close-up and without reflection - like this


----------



## Mas199

muchstuff said:


> Pics are too small even when enlarged. Please repost with pics full size. FP is pretty reputable and what I can see doesn't set off any alarm bells but we need all of the pics (bale, rivet, back of zipper head, both sides of tag, full pic of bag) to authenticate.






Hi, thank you for an answer and sorry, on my phone it seems like the pics are large, I am gonna try one more time, and these are all the pics I have because those pictures are the only ones that Fashionphile posted. I know that Fashionphile is legit but people can always make a mistake, and it is weird to me that the bag is 70%off its price. Also, the leather tag inside doesnt seem "neat" to me. What do you guys think? ( Sorry its my first time on purseforum and Im having a hard time figuring my way around it)


muchstuff said:


> Pics are too small even when enlarged. Please repost with pics full size. FP is pretty reputable and what I can see doesn't set off any alarm bells but we need all of the pics (bale, rivet, back of zipper head, both sides of tag, full pic of bag) to authenticate.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Denitan888

Additional pic for the back tag


----------



## ksuromax

Denitan888 said:


> Additional pic for the back tag


Authentic in my opinion 
AW 2017


----------



## Denitan888

ksuromax said:


> Authentic in my opinion
> AW 2017


Thank you so much.


----------



## ksuromax

Denitan888 said:


> Thank you so much.


my pleasure


----------



## Penina

Hi may please get this Balenciaga motorcycle bag authenticated thanks 

Item Name: Original motorcycle bag 
Item Number: Advertentie m1342680655
Seller ID:Boogerd
Link: https://link.marktplaats.nl/m1342680655


----------



## Penina

Penina said:


> Hi may please get this Balenciaga motorcycle bag authenticated thanks
> 
> Item Name: Original motorcycle bag
> Item Number: Advertentie m1342680655
> Seller ID:Boogerd
> Link: https://link.marktplaats.nl/m1342680655


Sorry I just noticed I forgot a photo of the back of the silver BAL plate 
is there any other photos that I need so I can ask for them all together?


----------



## ksuromax

Authentic First 2009 Sanguine in my opinion
@Penina meant to quote you


----------



## muchstuff

Penina said:


> Sorry I just noticed I forgot a photo of the back of the silver BAL plate
> is there any other photos that I need so I can ask for them all together?


A clearer picture of the entire bale would be nice but isn’t essential.


----------



## ksuromax

Penina said:


> Sorry I just noticed I forgot a photo of the back of the silver BAL plate
> is there any other photos that I need so I can ask for them all together?


for keeping things in good order you can get that as well, but what i see from here looks good
FYI, 2009 was a great year for leather


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Authentic First 2009 Sanguine in my opinion
> @Penina meant to quote you


Sorry ksuro, typing at the same time!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Sorry peace, typing at the same time!


 as my friend says, two answers are better than one


----------



## Penina

ksuromax said:


> Authentic First 2009 Sanguine in my opinion
> @Penina meant to quote you


Hallo Ladies thank you for the response on this bag. I am so happy I finally found another gorgeous one. I am hooked! I
 have the greenish one for the spring and summer seasons and this one will be for the fall and winter seasons. I am picking it up on Tuesday yay. I have a question what is the leather for 2009?


----------



## muchstuff

Penina said:


> Hallo Ladies thank you for the response on this bag. I am so happy I finally found another gorgeous one. I am hooked! I
> have the greenish one for the spring and summer seasons and this one will be for the fall and winter seasons. I am picking it up on Tuesday yay. I have a question what is the leather for 2009?


It would be agneau.


----------



## Mas199

muchstuff said:


> Pics are too small even when enlarged. Please repost with pics full size. FP is pretty reputable and what I can see doesn't set off any alarm bells but we need all of the pics (bale, rivet, back of zipper head, both sides of tag, full pic of bag) to authenticate.


Hi, could you please help me? I have put this bag on a layaway and I dont want to buy it if its not authentic :/ I have put all the pictures that Fashionphile posted! Thank you so much


----------



## muchstuff

Mas199 said:


> Hi, could you please help me? I have put this bag on a layaway and I dont want to buy it if its not authentic :/ I have put all the pictures that Fashionphile posted! Thank you so much


I’ve given you the best answer I can based on what you’ve given us to work with. You could add the link to FP so I could look at the pics in a decent size. If you have it on layaway you have time to ask them for the required photos .


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Allisonfaye

Allisonfaye said:


> Item name: RH apple green city
> Item Number: Don't see one
> Seller ID: Rebecca @ ADA75750
> 
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/balenciaga-bag-5b930b56a5d7c6c811cc0783



Can someone take a look at this? I am not sure how to copy over the pictures if that's what I need to do. Thanks!


----------



## Penina

muchstuff said:


> It would be agneau.


Ooh lambskin thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

Allisonfaye said:


> Can someone take a look at this? I am not sure how to copy over the pictures if that's what I need to do. Thanks!


Please see the link below in red for pics needed for authentication. Once you have them let me know and I’ll walk you through how to post them. Or if  she adds them to her listing the link will suffice.


----------



## muchstuff

Penina said:


> Ooh lambskin thank you.


My pleasure.


----------



## Allisonfaye

muchstuff said:


> Please see the link below in red for pics needed for authentication. Once you have them let me know and I’ll walk you through how to post them. Or if  she adds them to her listing the link will suffice.



Thanks. I will work on it.


----------



## MirandaJane

Hi! Could you please authenticate this balenciaga bag? 

Item name:Balenciaga Motocross Giant 21 City Bag Teal Green Leather with Rose Gold HDW

Item number: 123476154161

Seller ID: Iphelan19

Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/123476154161

Thank you so so much!


----------



## muchstuff

MirandaJane said:


> Hi! Could you please authenticate this balenciaga bag?
> 
> Item name:Balenciaga Motocross Giant 21 City Bag Teal Green Leather with Rose Gold HDW
> 
> Item number: 123476154161
> 
> Seller ID: Iphelan19
> 
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/123476154161
> 
> Thank you so so much!


Not authentic, sorry!


----------



## Gladah

Hi could you please helt authenticate this Balenciaga bag?

Thanks. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALEN...e&pageci=a8333253-d8b4-4abd-8d8e-9884403378ab


----------



## muchstuff

Gladah said:


> Hi could you please helt authenticate this Balenciaga bag?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALENCIAGA-The-City-Shoulder-hand-Bag-115748-Leather-x-Suede-Khaki-Used/273552890277?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F273552890277&rvr_id=0&rvr_ts=03fa22101670ab6aedd1771effeb9c90&ul_noapp=true&pageci=a8333253-d8b4-4abd-8d8e-9884403378ab


Please see the link below in red for pics needed. The back of the tag is needed in its entirety as well.


----------



## Gladah

muchstuff said:


> Please see the link below in red for pics needed. The back of the tag is needed in its entirety as well.



I cant see the link though?


----------



## muchstuff

Gladah said:


> I cant see the link though?


Are you on the app? That happens sometimes, here you go...
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## andreasoto

HI could you help me to authenticate this balenciaga bag? so much appreciated thank you


----------



## muchstuff

andreasoto said:


> HI could you help me to authenticate this balenciaga bag? so much appreciated thank you


Not authentic, sorry!


----------



## andreasoto

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry!


Thanks a lot


----------



## muchstuff

andreasoto said:


> Thanks a lot


My pleasure, sorry it wasn't better news!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## jejekoko

Hi, could you please authenticate this bag please? It’s a different bag to the one I posted previously. Please have a look. Thank you so much for your help 

Item name: Balenciaga mini metalic edge city
Seller ID: Averynjuju on Carousell.com


----------



## zakeya

muchstuff said:


> Please see the link below in red for pics needed.


thank you soooooo much for your fat reply
I was not even expecting this
you are the best ...I added the extra pics


muchstuff said:


> Please see the link below in red for pics needed.


----------



## muchstuff

jejekoko said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate this bag please? It’s a different bag to the one I posted previously. Please have a look. Thank you so much for your help
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga mini metalic edge city
> Seller ID: Averynjuju on Carousell.com


You're missing a picture of the bale and the pics of the tag need to be close up and facing flat, straight forward. All of the letters must show in their entirety on the tag back.


----------



## muchstuff

zakeya said:


> thank you soooooo much for your fat reply
> I was not even expecting this
> you are the best ...I added the extra pics


Can you please repost the pics of the front and back of the tag, close up and right way up as well? Please refer to this post number when you do so.


----------



## zakeya

muchstuff said:


> Can you please repost the pics of the front and back of the tag, close up and right way up as well? Please refer to this post number when you do so.


----------



## muchstuff

Authentic in my opinion. For future reference, you have the option when you post a photo of posting it in a larger format. Please use that as I can't enlarge the size you've posted and detail is lost in the smaller format. Also please post them right way up, so we don't have to save your pics and manipulate them so we can see them properly.


----------



## zakeya

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. For future reference, you have the option when you post a photo of posting it in a larger format. Please use that as I can't enlarge the size you've posted and detail is lost in the smaller format. Also please post them right way up, so we don't have to save your pics and manipulate them so we can see them properly.


thaaaank you so much for your help and your tips...really appreciate it


----------



## muchstuff

zakeya said:


> thaaaank you so much for your help and your tips...really appreciate it


My pleasure!


----------



## Sunflower8

Hey,
Can anyone help me autenticate this Balenciaga city bag?
https://tradono.dk/c/9445618
It's a danish website - I can post the pictures if it better - just let me know 
Thanks!


----------



## jejekoko

muchstuff said:


> You're missing a picture of the bale and the pics of the tag need to be close up and facing flat, straight forward. All of the letters must show in their entirety on the tag back.


Thank you so much! I’ve added extra pics


----------



## ksuromax

Sunflower8 said:


> Hey,
> Can anyone help me autenticate this Balenciaga city bag?
> https://tradono.dk/c/9445618
> It's a danish website - I can post the pictures if it better - just let me know
> Thanks!


authentic in my opinion


----------



## Sunflower8

ksuromax said:


> authentic in my opinion


Thanks, for your help!


----------



## ksuromax

Sunflower8 said:


> Thanks, for your help!


pleasure


----------



## MirandaJane

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry!



Thank you so much! [emoji8]


----------



## Ava Ignacio

Hello! Can anyone help me confirm if my balenciaga is authentic or not, just bought it a week ago for a second hand and now the curiosity hits me. Thank you! 

Item name: Balenciaga giant part-time
Item no: 173082200047


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

Ava Ignacio said:


> Hello! Can anyone help me confirm if my balenciaga is authentic or not, just bought it a week ago for a second hand and now the curiosity hits me. Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga giant part-time
> Item no: 173082200047


FAKE 
Hope, you can get your money back


----------



## muchstuff

MirandaJane said:


> Thank you so much! [emoji8]


Any time!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> You're missing a picture of the bale and the pics of the tag need to be close up and facing flat, straight forward. All of the letters must show in their entirety on the tag back.





jejekoko said:


> Thank you so much! I’ve added extra pics


i am watching your exchange, Ladies, and would like to join your discussion, if you don't mind  
as Muchstuff asked, the tag picture is very important, and therefore, must be a very clear, sharp and without glare and/or light reflection. 
Please, turn the tag out well and take a snap in natural light, try not the hold the tag, nor the camera, at an angle that will cast the shade. 
I know, it sounds a bit fussy, but we need to see all tiny details clearly in order to be able to help you


----------



## jejekoko

ksuromax said:


> i am watching your exchange, Ladies, and would like to join your discussion, if you don't mind
> as Muchstuff asked, the tag picture is very important, and therefore, must be a very clear, sharp and without glare and/or light reflection.
> Please, turn the tag out well and take a snap in natural light, try not the hold the tag, nor the camera, at an angle that will cast the shade.
> I know, it sounds a bit fussy, but we need to see all tiny details clearly in order to be able to help you


Thank you so much for the input! The seller tried her best to take this pic and bcs it is a metallic stamp it is abit hard to take pic of it without the glare... hopefully this pic is fine! Thans so much for ur help


----------



## jejekoko

This is another pic of the balenciaga tag. Thanks so much


jejekoko said:


> Thank you so much for the input! The seller tried her best to take this pic and bcs it is a metallic stamp it is abit hard to take pic of it without the glare... hopefully this pic is fine! Thans so much for ur help [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ksuromax said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am watching your exchange, Ladies, and would like to join your discussion, if you don't mind
> as Muchstuff asked, the tag picture is very important, and therefore, must be a very clear, sharp and without glare and/or light reflection.
> Please, turn the tag out well and take a snap in natural light, try not the hold the tag, nor the camera, at an angle that will cast the shade.
> I know, it sounds a bit fussy, but we need to see all tiny details clearly in order to be able to help you
Click to expand...


----------



## muchstuff

jejekoko said:


> This is another pic of the balenciaga tag. Thanks so much


I think you're fine.


----------



## jejekoko

muchstuff said:


> I think you're fine.


Thanks so much!!! I’m glad its authentic! I was worried abt the metallic stamp on the tag as i normally dont see metallic stamp on the serial number or the balenciaga tag. Is it for newer edition of metallic edge bags? Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

jejekoko said:


> Thanks so much!!! I’m glad its authentic! I was worried abt the metallic stamp on the tag as i normally dont see metallic stamp on the serial number or the balenciaga tag. Is it for newer edition of metallic edge bags? Thanks


The metal edge bags have the metallic stamp, as do some others.


----------



## Arianakim

Hellooo before i’d like to make a puchase that seems wayyy too good to be true, could you guys help in authenticating this balenciaga


----------



## ksuromax

Arianakim said:


> Hellooo before i’d like to make a puchase that seems wayyy too good to be true, could you guys help in authenticating this balenciaga


you are missing most of required pics, but the tag looks very off to me, i tend to say - FAKE


----------



## Arianakim

ksuromax said:


> you are missing most of required pics, but the tag looks very off to me, i tend to say - FAKE


yeah the seller is refusing to give more photos, saying that its such a hassle.  (Plus she lost the strap so no bale) Probably not a good idea to purchase yeah? Thank you so much for your help though!!!


----------



## im_urgoddess

Hi please please help me authenticate this. TIA
https://mobile.carousell.com/p/authentic-balenciaga-bag-195264309/photos

https://mobile.carousell.com/p/authentic-balenciaga-bag-185094518


----------



## ksuromax

Arianakim said:


> yeah the seller is refusing to give more photos, saying that its such a hassle.  (Plus she lost the strap so no bale) Probably not a good idea to purchase yeah? Thank you so much for your help though!!!


100% RED FLAG 
Seller who WANTS to sell, will provide all necessary pics 
Market is full of different, AUTHENTIC bags, you'll find yours


----------



## ksuromax

im_urgoddess said:


> Hi please please help me authenticate this. TIA
> https://mobile.carousell.com/p/authentic-balenciaga-bag-195264309/photos
> 
> https://mobile.carousell.com/p/authentic-balenciaga-bag-185094518


Pics for Authentication must be in this format, please 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## im_urgoddess

ksuromax said:


> Pics for Authentication must be in this format, please
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/




Thank you for the reply. Here are the photos I got.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## im_urgoddess

ksuromax said:


> Pics for Authentication must be in this format, please
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## muchstuff

im_urgoddess said:


> View attachment 4251406
> View attachment 4251407
> View attachment 4251408
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the reply. Here are the photos I got.


Can you please post a pic of the tag back straight on into the camera, not bent at an angle? And a pic of the rivet too please.


----------



## Sunflower8

Hey,
I'm thinking of buying this Balenciaga - and I just wanted to be sure it's real before making an offer. 
Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Sunflower8 said:


> Hey,
> I'm thinking of buying this Balenciaga - and I just wanted to be sure it's real before making an offer.
> Thank you!


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Sunflower8

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thanks, for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

Sunflower8 said:


> Thanks, for your help!


My pleasure!


----------



## im_urgoddess

muchstuff said:


> Can you please post a pic of the tag back straight on into the camera, not bent at an angle? And a pic of the rivet too please.



Thank you. Here it is


----------



## muchstuff

im_urgoddess said:


> Thank you. Here it is


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## im_urgoddess

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.




Thank you so much for your time. Would you know exactly what is this and the color?


----------



## muchstuff

im_urgoddess said:


> Thank you so much for your time. Would you know exactly what is this and the color?


It's a G21 City (G21 is the hardware style and size). The colour looks different in various pics but I'm guessing its a S/S 2008 magenta.


----------



## Damunyas

I bought this balenciaga and not sure it's authentic?
Pleasa help me.


----------



## im_urgoddess

muchstuff said:


> It's a G21 City (G21 is the hardware style and size). The colour looks different in various pics but I'm guessing its a S/S 2008 magenta.




Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## muchstuff

im_urgoddess said:


> Thanks a lot for your help.


Actually I'm going to hold off on the colour. Can you ask the seller if the bag's ever been dyed?
And I've noticed you have two different links on your original post. Are all of these pics from the same bag? If they're not we need to start over.


----------



## kristeen246

Hello, it would be appreciated if you can  help me to authentic the bag plz.
Thank you so much


----------



## muchstuff

kristeen246 said:


> Hello, it would be appreciated if you can  help me to authentic the bag plz.
> Thank you so much


The pics of the tag front and back are slanted and blurry. You're missing pics of the bale, the rivet and the back of the zipper head. It looks like a S/S 2010 canard City with lovely leather but I'd like to see the needed pics.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Damunyas

Please help me to check this balenciaga authentic?


----------



## muchstuff

Damunyas said:


> Please help me to check this balenciaga authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4252197
> View attachment 4252198
> View attachment 4252199
> View attachment 4252200
> View attachment 4252201
> View attachment 4252203
> View attachment 4252204
> View attachment 4252205
> View attachment 4252197
> View attachment 4252198
> View attachment 4252200
> View attachment 4252201
> View attachment 4252205
> View attachment 4252204
> View attachment 4252203


It appears to be a Whistle bag. While the tag looks good to me I'm not really familiar with the style so let's see if anyone else is. @ksuromax ? @peacebabe ?


----------



## im_urgoddess

muchstuff said:


> Actually I'm going to hold off on the colour. Can you ask the seller if the bag's ever been dyed?
> And I've noticed you have two different links on your original post. Are all of these pics from the same bag? If they're not we need to start over.




Oh it’s the same bag. The seller said the bag color is lighter in person as she couldn’t get a perfect lighting. And it is the original color.. it also looks shiny to me at first that’s why I came here for help


----------



## muchstuff

im_urgoddess said:


> Oh it’s the same bag. The seller said the bag color is lighter in person as she couldn’t get a perfect lighting. And it is the original color.. it also looks shiny to me at first that’s why I came here for help


If you do purchase you can post your own pics in good light on the identify this thread ( a pic outside would help) and we can take another look at the colour.


----------



## im_urgoddess

muchstuff said:


> If you do purchase you can post your own pics in good light ( a pic outside would help) and we can take another look at the colour.



I'm actually questioning the seller about it. Haha coz I’m about to buy it, good thing I took a look on this thread again. Well, she said it’s not shiny in person and the smell of it would prove the authenticity as well.. - I’m not even sure and have no idea of th smell hah


----------



## muchstuff

im_urgoddess said:


> I'm actually questioning the seller about it. Haha coz I’m about to buy it, good thing I took a look on this thread again. Well, she said it’s not shiny in person and the smell of it would prove the authenticity as well.. - I’m not even sure and have no idea of th smell hah


She probably means it smells like leather. The G21 hardware was first made in 2007. This bag has a pocket on the bag of the mirror. Last season for that was S/S 2008. (There was a mix of mirror/no mirror in that season). So we can infer that it has to be either a 2007 or S/S 2008 bag. Now the only pinks in those seasons (unless the charts are missing a colour) are bubblegum and magenta. This doesn't look to me like bubblegum, and the colour of the zipper tape is too bright for that colour. It may be, as I said, a 2008 magenta, but its really hard to tell because her pics show the bag's colour looking so different in various pics. You could ask her to take a pic or two in daylight outside, and we could look at that. I've asked a couple of the authenticators to take a look as well.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> It appears to be a Whistle bag. While the tag looks good to me I'm not really familiar with the style so let's see if anyone else is. @ksuromax ? @peacebabe ?


me neither, but all regular markers are fine in my opinion


----------



## ksuromax

im_urgoddess said:


> I'm actually questioning the seller about it. Haha coz I’m about to buy it, good thing I took a look on this thread again. Well, she said it’s not shiny in person and the smell of it would prove the authenticity as well.. - I’m not even sure and have no idea of th smell hah





muchstuff said:


> She probably means it smells like leather. The G21 hardware was first made in 2007. This bag has a pocket on the bag of the mirror. Last season for that was S/S 2008. (There was a mix of mirror/no mirror in that season). So we can infer that it has to be either a 2007 or S/S 2008 bag. Now the only pinks in those seasons (unless the charts are missing a colour) are bubblegum and magenta. This doesn't look to me like bubblegum, and the colour of the zipper tape is too bright for that colour. It may be, as I said, a 2008 magenta, but its really hard to tell because her pics show the bag's colour looking so different in various pics. You could ask her to take a pic or two in daylight outside, and we could look at that. I've asked a couple of the authenticators to take a look as well.


i agree with muchstuff, it does look like Magenta 08 to me, too 
the colour might look slightly off coz the bag is 10 y/o and could have faded? we don't know if during all this time the Owner used any lotions/creams, etc, or got caught if the rain regularly? you get my point? 
it's authentic, as Muchstuff said, but it's a bag with some history behind it, and it's sometimes a bit difficult to define the colour/year from a first glance just because it can change a little bit over the time and the signs/markers that we would be looking for could be not there 
but it's still in great shape and will serve well for many more years to come!


----------



## jejekoko

Hi, I’m back with another Bal bag  saw this bag on Carousell and i think it’s a really old Bal city. Just thought the price is really cheap so here i’m checking if its authentic before buying it  The bag has been redyed so seller mentioned that it looks and feels a little plastic-like. Please help me authenticate this bag  Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## ksuromax

jejekoko said:


> Hi, I’m back with another Bal bag  saw this bag on Carousell and i think it’s a really old Bal city. Just thought the price is really cheap so here i’m checking if its authentic before buying it  The bag has been redyed so seller mentioned that it looks and feels a little plastic-like. Please help me authenticate this bag  Thanks a lot!!!


nothing screams fake, but
the back of the tag is not clear to read (light reflection)
zipper head shot is not sharp enough
bale is fully covered by the finger 
it looks optimistic, but we need pics in proper format, please


----------



## jejekoko

ksuromax said:


> nothing screams fake, but
> the back of the tag is not clear to read (light reflection)
> zipper head shot is not sharp enough
> bale is fully covered by the finger
> it looks optimistic, but we need pics in proper format, please


Thank you so much! Ive added extra pics hopefully these help!


----------



## ksuromax

jejekoko said:


> Thank you so much! Ive added extra pics hopefully these help!


thanks for the pics, authentic in my opinion


----------



## jejekoko

ksuromax said:


> thanks for the pics, authentic in my opinion


Thank you so much for ur help!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

jejekoko said:


> Thank you so much for ur help!!!!


my pleasure


----------



## Damunyas

muchstuff said:


> It appears to be a Whistle bag. While the tag looks good to me I'm not really familiar with the style so let's see if anyone else is. @ksuromax ? @peacebabe ?


Thank for ur comment .


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## BigTexy

Hello! I would appreciate your help in authenticating a purse I found on our version of Craigslist. There were several pictures that showed details of the bag, but if I need to ask for additional ones, please let me know. Thanks for your time !
Item Name: Bal City Giant 21 
Item Number: 121558465
Seller ID: Kristin
Link: https://www.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=121558465


----------



## muchstuff

Damunyas said:


> Thank for ur comment .


Any time!


----------



## jejekoko

Hi so i just got the Bal mini metallic edge that I authenticated few days ago. I just wanna make sure that it’s the same bag and that it’s authentic because the leather has a weird smell to it, not sure if it’s supposed to be the new leather smell as seller did mention she only used it couple of times and stored it away most of the time. Thanks so much for ur help i really appreciate it!


----------



## jejekoko

More pics on the serial number tag!


----------



## muchstuff

BigTexy said:


> Hello! I would appreciate your help in authenticating a purse I found on our version of Craigslist. There were several pictures that showed details of the bag, but if I need to ask for additional ones, please let me know. Thanks for your time !
> Item Name: Bal City Giant 21
> Item Number: 121558465
> Seller ID: Kristin
> Link: https://www.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=121558465


Missing pics of the rivet, a good pic of the bale, and a complete pic of the back of the tag. Please refer to this post number when you repost with the needed photos.


----------



## muchstuff

jejekoko said:


> More pics on the serial number tag!


Please refer to the link below and the comments we made last time you posted. The pics here are all at angles that make them unusable for authentication. They need to be straight forward, no bends in tags or weird angles on bales etc. If we can't see what we need we cannot help you.


----------



## rainbowmelts

Hi! I just got this Balenciaga  mini Metallic edge and need some help with authentication. Would greatly appreciate a second opinion. TIA!


----------



## ksuromax

rainbowmelts said:


> Hi! I just got this Balenciaga  mini Metallic edge and need some help with authentication. Would greatly appreciate a second opinion. TIA!
> 
> View attachment 4253279
> View attachment 4253280
> View attachment 4253271
> View attachment 4253272
> View attachment 4253273
> View attachment 4253274
> View attachment 4253275
> View attachment 4253276
> View attachment 4253277


FAKE


----------



## jejekoko

muchstuff said:


> Please refer to the link below and the comments we made last time you posted. The pics here are all at angles that make them unusable for authentication. They need to be straight forward, no bends in tags or weird angles on bales etc. If we can't see what we need we cannot help you.


So sorry about it! I tried taking new pics, hopefully these are fine! Thanks again so much for your help


----------



## jejekoko

jejekoko said:


> So sorry about it! I tried taking new pics, hopefully these are fine! Thanks again so much for your help


And this is pics of the bale


----------



## muchstuff

jejekoko said:


> And this is pics of the bale


It appears to be the same bag from what I can see. Can't comment on the smell!


----------



## jejekoko

muchstuff said:


> It appears to be the same bag from what I can see. Can't comment on the smell!


Thats great! Might be because she stored it away for awhile... Well as long as its authentic i dont mind the smell Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## im_urgoddess

ksuromax said:


> i agree with muchstuff, it does look like Magenta 08 to me, too
> the colour might look slightly off coz the bag is 10 y/o and could have faded? we don't know if during all this time the Owner used any lotions/creams, etc, or got caught if the rain regularly? you get my point?
> it's authentic, as Muchstuff said, but it's a bag with some history behind it, and it's sometimes a bit difficult to define the colour/year from a first glance just because it can change a little bit over the time and the signs/markers that we would be looking for could be not there
> but it's still in great shape and will serve well for many more years to come!



Thank you so much. I also found out  she’s second to own the bag, but still, she said she didn’t do any recoloring.  Will follow up with pics taken outside. You two are awesome!


----------



## rainbowmelts

ksuromax said:


> FAKE


Thank you so much for the help! I bought the bag from a seemingly reputable carouseller with 100+ positive reviews and many reviewers (legit accounts) claiming they received authentic items. Hopefully she’ll refund or I will be filing a report. Anyone knows where I can get an official notice of authentication if it were to become a police case? Will Balenciaga step in to confirm the authenticity?


----------



## ksuromax

rainbowmelts said:


> Thank you so much for the help! I bought the bag from a seemingly reputable carouseller with 100+ positive reviews and many reviewers (legit accounts) claiming they received authentic items. Hopefully she’ll refund or I will be filing a report. Anyone knows where I can get an official notice of authentication if it were to become a police case? Will Balenciaga step in to confirm the authenticity?


Balenciaga will NOT get involved for sure, secondary market is not something they will deal with. 
But you can ask any paid Authentication services to help you, e.g. Authenticate4u


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Damunyas

muchstuff said:


> Any time!


Could you please identify year of this bag


----------



## altuns

ksuromax said:


> missing pics of rivets and the zipper head, but looks very promising, well could be a 2005 gem. please, get the missing pics and re-post


Hello again,

I have received the bag so I was able to take the photos. Here there are :
I really like it, so I hope it is an authentic bag .











Thank you,


----------



## altuns

The last photos.
If you have any info about it (leather etc) do not hesitate to educate me


----------



## ksuromax

altuns said:


> Hello again,
> 
> I have received the bag so I was able to take the photos. Here there are :
> I really like it, so I hope it is an authentic bag .
> View attachment 4253559
> View attachment 4253560
> View attachment 4253561
> View attachment 4253562
> View attachment 4253563
> View attachment 4253564
> View attachment 4253565
> View attachment 4253566
> View attachment 4253567
> View attachment 4253568
> 
> Thank you,


Authentic in my opinion, from glorious 2005! Great score!


----------



## ksuromax

altuns said:


> The last photos.
> If you have any info about it (leather etc) do not hesitate to educate me
> View attachment 4253569
> View attachment 4253570
> View attachment 4253571
> View attachment 4253572


it's chevre (goatskin), and 2005 was one of the best years for the leather, Black is the core classic piece, and these babes are not easy to find in decent condition, congrats!


----------



## muchstuff

Damunyas said:


> Could you please identify year of this bag


All I can tell you from that tag is that's it's prior to 2011.


----------



## muchstuff

altuns said:


> The last photos.
> If you have any info about it (leather etc) do not hesitate to educate me
> View attachment 4253569
> View attachment 4253570
> View attachment 4253571
> View attachment 4253572


Not only 2005 but S/S 2005. There are those that feel the S/S leather is superior to the F/W Z tag.


----------



## peacebabe

Can you post the link of carousell 



rainbowmelts said:


> Thank you so much for the help! I bought the bag from a seemingly reputable carouseller with 100+ positive reviews and many reviewers (legit accounts) claiming they received authentic items. Hopefully she’ll refund or I will be filing a report. Anyone knows where I can get an official notice of authentication if it were to become a police case? Will Balenciaga step in to confirm the authenticity?


----------



## altuns

ksuromax said:


> it's chevre (goatskin), and 2005 was one of the best years for the leather, Black is the core classic piece, and these babes are not easy to find in decent condition, congrats!





muchstuff said:


> Not only 2005 but S/S 2005. There are those that feel the S/S leather is superior to the F/W Z tag.



I am so happy  Thank you very much for your feedbacks !


----------



## ksuromax

altuns said:


> I am so happy  Thank you very much for your feedbacks !


my pleasure!


----------



## muchstuff

altuns said:


> I am so happy  Thank you very much for your feedbacks !



Any time!


----------



## LostInBal

altuns said:


> The last photos.
> If you have any info about it (leather etc) do not hesitate to educate me
> View attachment 4253569
> View attachment 4253570
> View attachment 4253571
> View attachment 4253572


I have exactly same bag. “A” tag is goddess, congratulations !!


----------



## BigTexy

muchstuff said:


> Missing pics of the rivet, a good pic of the bale, and a complete pic of the back of the tag. Please refer to this post number when you repost with the needed photos.


Hi! Thanks for your quick response. This is in reference to original post #10484, with a reply in post #10488. I have gotten some additional pics from the seller that I hope show the detail well enough. They have also been added to the listing if it helps to see them all together. https://www.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=121558465


----------



## muchstuff

BigTexy said:


> Hi! Thanks for your quick response. This is in reference to original post #10484, with a reply in post #10488. I have gotten some additional pics from the seller that I hope show the detail well enough. They have also been added to the listing if it helps to see them all together. https://www.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=121558465


Thanks for the pics, good to go in my opinion.


----------



## BigTexy

muchstuff said:


> Thanks for the pics, good to go in my opinion.


That was quick! Thanks so much  Are you able to tell what year or color this is?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

BigTexy said:


> That was quick! Thanks so much  Are you able to tell what year or color this is?


Is there a pocket on the back of the mirror?


----------



## BigTexy

muchstuff said:


> Is there a pocket on the back of the mirror?


I can't tell from the pics but I will ask the seller and post what I find out.  She just noted the color as grey/brown, but that didn't seem to be a unique color to an obvious season, but I'm very new to Balenciaga


----------



## muchstuff

BigTexy said:


> I can't tell from the pics but I will ask the seller and post what I find out.  She just noted the color as grey/brown, but that didn't seem to be a unique color to an obvious season, but I'm very new to Balenciaga


Your somewhere between 2007 and 2010 and there are a few browns it could be. Charbon maybe? I'll do a bit of research, the colour of the whipstitching will help. I should know this but I've forgotten exactly which brown had the lighter whipstitching. And yes, the pocket or lack of will help!


----------



## BigTexy

muchstuff said:


> Your somewhere between 2007 and 2010 and there are a few browns it could be. Charbon maybe? I'll do a bit of research, the colour of the whipstitching will help. I should know this but I've forgotten exactly which brown had the lighter whipstitching. And yes, the pocket or lack of will help!


Got a pic and there is no pocket so I'm assuming it's a newer season and lambskin? Any additional info is really appreciated as I'm trying to decide what it's worth [emoji851]Thanks for all your help, you are the best!


----------



## muchstuff

BigTexy said:


> Got a pic and there is no pocket so I'm assuming it's a newer season and lambskin? Any additional info is really appreciated as I'm trying to decide what it's worth [emoji851]Thanks for all your help, you are the best!



I'm guessing it's an 09 charbon and if I had to pin it I'd say F/W pre-season. Yes, this would be agneau (lambskin). And, not trying to be a smart *ss, but I'd say its worth what someone's willing to pay for it...there are people who love the G21 hardware and others who feel it was just too heavy. I personally love the look.


----------



## Garrie

Hi guys, this is a shop online. Pls help me authenticate before I buy. Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

Garrie said:


> Hi guys, this is a shop online. Pls help me authenticate before I buy. Thank you


Please see the link below in red for pics needed.


----------



## realeyesrealize

Hi there! 
Just found this site and WOW, this is awesome! 
Can I please have this authenticated? I want to buy these but need peace of mind. Thank you  

Item Name: MAN WOMAN Balenciaga Speed Trainer Sock sneakers shoes BLACK white sizes
Item No: 627679175
Seller ID: bubueli booth
Link: https://www.bonanza.com/listings/MA...ck-sneakers-shoes-BLACK-white-sizes/627679175


----------



## muchstuff

realeyesrealize said:


> Hi there!
> Just found this site and WOW, this is awesome!
> Can I please have this authenticated? I want to buy these but need peace of mind. Thank you
> 
> Item Name: MAN WOMAN Balenciaga Speed Trainer Sock sneakers shoes BLACK white sizes
> Item No: 627679175
> Seller ID: bubueli booth
> Link: https://www.bonanza.com/listings/MA...ck-sneakers-shoes-BLACK-white-sizes/627679175
> 
> View attachment 4256921
> View attachment 4256923
> View attachment 4256924
> 
> View attachment 4256927
> View attachment 4256928


We’re more about bags... does anyone feel comfortable authenticating these?


----------



## ksuromax

realeyesrealize said:


> Hi there!
> Just found this site and WOW, this is awesome!
> Can I please have this authenticated? I want to buy these but need peace of mind. Thank you
> 
> Item Name: MAN WOMAN Balenciaga Speed Trainer Sock sneakers shoes BLACK white sizes
> Item No: 627679175
> Seller ID: bubueli booth
> Link: https://www.bonanza.com/listings/MA...ck-sneakers-shoes-BLACK-white-sizes/627679175
> 
> View attachment 4256921
> View attachment 4256923
> View attachment 4256924
> 
> View attachment 4256927
> View attachment 4256928





muchstuff said:


> We’re more about bags... does anyone feel comfortable authenticating these?


nope, sorry, too many fakes around, and no any valid auth ID markers to check/look at.
Can't help, unfortunately


----------



## LoveJoos

Hi please can help to advise if this is authentic balenciaga 
Many thanks


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Hi please can help to advise if this is authentic balenciaga
> Many thanks
> View attachment 4257889
> View attachment 4257890
> View attachment 4257891
> View attachment 4257892
> View attachment 4257893
> View attachment 4257895
> View attachment 4257896
> View attachment 4257897
> View attachment 4257898
> View attachment 4257899


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## vickypuzzle

I need help!
I bought a Balenciaga mini city bag from this Canadian online store in Montreal.  I recently tried to sell the bag, but Fashionphile said this bag  is not authentic. I reached out to that store, but they insist that their bags are all authentic. I found very little review(almost none) about this company online. I'm very frustrated. Could anyone help me? I will post the actual pictures below.


----------



## vickypuzzle

Here are pictures of the actual bag I referred in my last post. Please help me to authenticate this BALENCIAGA MINI CITY BAG. Thank you.

Pictures updated again  Thank you so much!!


----------



## muchstuff

vickypuzzle said:


> Here are pictures of the actual bag I referred in my last post. Please help me to authenticate this BALENCIAGA MINI CITY BAG. Thank you.


If you wish to post all of the needed pics for authentication please see the link below in red. You may have noted that the name of the seller is blocked on tPF. I'll PM you.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## vickypuzzle

muchstuff said:


> If you wish to post all of the needed pics for authentication please see the link below in red. You may have noted that the name of the seller is blocked on tPF. I'll PM you.



Thank you!!! Just added more closeup pictures. I noticed that that seller's name was blocked. So I deleted it. I'm new to the forum, so wasn't sure if it's allowed to post the seller's name or not.


----------



## muchstuff

vickypuzzle said:


> Thank you!!! Just added more closeup pictures. I noticed that that seller's name was blocked. So I deleted it. I'm new to the forum, so wasn't sure if it's allowed to post the seller's name or not.





vickypuzzle said:


> Here are pictures of the actual bag I referred in my last post. Please help me to authenticate this BALENCIAGA MINI CITY BAG. Thank you.


It's the underside of the zipper head we need but I'm saying fake based on what I see.


----------



## vickypuzzle

I uploaded suggested pictures. Could you take a look again? Thank you! 
I can't believe this store has been selling fake designer goods for years! How can they keep doing it without being caught. Feeling angry and sad...


----------



## muchstuff

vickypuzzle said:


> I uploaded suggested pictures. Could you take a look again? Thank you!
> I can't believe this store has been selling fake designer goods for years! How can they keep doing it without being caught. Feeling angry and sad...


Sorry but I believe it to be fake. You can wait for another opinion,  having all sorts of problems accessing tPF today so I’m
not sure how much response you’ll get tonight.


----------



## vickypuzzle

muchstuff said:


> Sorry but I believe it to be fake. You can wait for another opinion,  having all sorts of problems accessing tPF today so I’m
> not sure how much response you’ll get tonight.



Thank you! I think I have learned a big lesson this time.


----------



## muchstuff

vickypuzzle said:


> Thank you! I think I have learned a big lesson this time.


Did you get my PM? There are lots of legit online sites so don’t give up, I have no idea why these guys weren’t shut down long ago.


----------



## ksuromax

vickypuzzle said:


> Here are pictures of the actual bag I referred in my last post. Please help me to authenticate this BALENCIAGA MINI CITY BAG. Thank you.
> 
> Pictures updated again  Thank you so much!!


i agree with @muchstuff (and FP) the bag is fake
Hope, you can get your money back


----------



## wisan

Please help, saw this online in carousell:

Item Name: Balenciaga Motorcycle bag
Link: https://ph.carousell.com/p/balencia...ga&ref_reqId=jmBN4mfAZUeHiJqyGPS0ghIHeeTuzAli


----------



## peacebabe

This is non authentic



wisan said:


> Please help, saw this online in carousell:
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Motorcycle bag
> Link: https://ph.carousell.com/p/balenciaga-200109718/?ref=search&ref_query=balenciaga&ref_referrer=/search/products/?query=balenciaga&ref_reqId=jmBN4mfAZUeHiJqyGPS0ghIHeeTuzAli
> 
> View attachment 4258815
> View attachment 4258816
> View attachment 4258817
> View attachment 4258818
> View attachment 4258819
> View attachment 4258820
> View attachment 4258821
> View attachment 4258822
> View attachment 4258823


----------



## wisan

peacebabe said:


> This is non authentic



thanks for the reply


----------



## wisan

this one please. saw this also in carousell. 

item name: Balenciaga First
url: https://ph.carousell.com/p/balencia...e&ref_referrer=/buyhoardsell&ref_sId=17195896
photos:


----------



## ksuromax

wisan said:


> this one please. saw this also in carousell.
> 
> item name: Balenciaga First
> url: https://ph.carousell.com/p/balenciaga-200738681/?ref=profile&ref_referrer=/buyhoardsell&ref_sId=17195896
> photos:
> View attachment 4258838
> View attachment 4258839
> View attachment 4258840
> View attachment 4258841


these pictures are not sufficient for authentication 
please, click on the link and get the required ones and then re-post  
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## wisan

ksuromax said:


> these pictures are not sufficient for authentication
> please, click on the link and get the required ones and then re-post
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/



thanks, requesting more pics


----------



## wisan

so sorry for multiple posting, as i really want to check if these items are good to go: (hope the pictures are enough for authentication) thank you for the very quick response, i love this forum a lot. great help for first time balenciaga owners

Item name: Balenciaga First
URL: https://ph.carousell.com/p/balencia...ga&ref_reqId=ftziuMMgjaHejV7AvvfJPDkJlWpRRaDH


----------



## ksuromax

wisan said:


> so sorry for multiple posting, as i really want to check if these items are good to go: (hope the pictures are enough for authentication) thank you for the very quick response, i love this forum a lot. great help for first time balenciaga owners
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga First
> URL: https://ph.carousell.com/p/balenciaga-bag-200737629/?ref=search&ref_query=balenciaga&ref_referrer=/search/products/?query=balenciaga&ref_reqId=ftziuMMgjaHejV7AvvfJPDkJlWpRRaDH
> 
> View attachment 4258880
> View attachment 4258881
> View attachment 4258882
> View attachment 4258883
> View attachment 4258884


we need ALL pics shown in the link i posted earlier, without them we will not be able to help, sorry


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## lotchr

*Please authenticate this*

lotchr
Item Name: balenciaga giant Silver 21 City bag in black
Item Number: 1730842128
Seller ID: pinfang
Link:https://www.trendsales.dk/listings/balenciaga-sort-giant-21-city-bag-taske/57801637


----------



## wisan

item name: balenciaga motorcycle
url: https://ph.carousell.com/p/balencia...le&ref_referrer=/queen_yukee&ref_sId=17726291


----------



## ksuromax

lotchr said:


> *Please authenticate this*
> 
> lotchr
> Item Name: balenciaga giant Silver 21 City bag in black
> Item Number: 1730842128
> Seller ID: pinfang
> Link:https://www.trendsales.dk/listings/balenciaga-sort-giant-21-city-bag-taske/57801637


these pictures are not good for authentication 
please, click on the link and get the required ones and then re-post  
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## ksuromax

wisan said:


> item name: balenciaga motorcycle
> url: https://ph.carousell.com/p/balenciaga-lampo-zipper-genuine-leather-fix-price-3400-sf-sellers-assessment-only-will-pass-as-authentic-self-authentication-is-advisable-199636165/?ref=profile&ref_referrer=/queen_yukee&ref_sId=17726291
> 
> View attachment 4258902
> View attachment 4258903
> View attachment 4258904
> View attachment 4258905
> View attachment 4258906
> View attachment 4258907
> View attachment 4258908
> View attachment 4258909
> View attachment 4258910


even without needed pictures i can tell you it's a horrid fake, please, avoid


----------



## wisan

item: Not even sure of the model of this
url: https://ph.carousell.com/p/authenti...ofile&ref_referrer=/bagghista&ref_sId=6035248


----------



## wisan

item: Balenciaga Motorcycle
url: https://ph.carousell.com/p/balencia...ile&ref_referrer=/zhitzu2017&ref_sId=11450954


----------



## ksuromax

wisan said:


> item: Not even sure of the model of this
> url: https://ph.carousell.com/p/authentic-balenciaga-part-time-bag-198082540/?ref=profile&ref_referrer=/bagghista&ref_sId=6035248
> View attachment 4258926
> View attachment 4258927
> View attachment 4258928
> View attachment 4258929
> View attachment 4258930
> View attachment 4258931
> View attachment 4258932
> View attachment 4258933
> View attachment 4258934
> View attachment 4258935


FAKE


----------



## ksuromax

wisan said:


> item: Balenciaga Motorcycle
> url: https://ph.carousell.com/p/balenciaga-bag-196271156/?ref=profile&ref_referrer=/zhitzu2017&ref_sId=11450954
> View attachment 4258939
> View attachment 4258940
> View attachment 4258941
> View attachment 4258942
> View attachment 4258943
> View attachment 4258944
> View attachment 4258945
> View attachment 4258946
> View attachment 4258947


FAKE


----------



## wisan

item name: not sure of the model
url: https://ph.carousell.com/p/balencia.../fadupdates/?query=balenciaga&ref_sId=6471260


----------



## ksuromax

wisan said:


> item name: not sure of the model
> url: https://ph.carousell.com/p/balenciaga-city-limited-ed-189717409/?ref=profile&ref_query=balenciaga&ref_referrer=/fadupdates/?query=balenciaga&ref_sId=6471260
> View attachment 4259013
> View attachment 4259014
> View attachment 4259015
> View attachment 4259016
> View attachment 4259017
> View attachment 4259018


and this one is also FAKE


----------



## wisan

item: balenciaga day
url: https://ph.carousell.com/p/balencia...=likes&ref_page=2&ref_referrer=/likes/?page=2


----------



## muchstuff

wisan said:


> item: balenciaga day
> url: https://ph.carousell.com/p/balenciaga-bag-191096364/?ref=likes&ref_page=2&ref_referrer=/likes/?page=2
> View attachment 4259647
> View attachment 4259648
> View attachment 4259649
> View attachment 4259650
> View attachment 4259651
> View attachment 4259652
> View attachment 4259653


This bag is also fake. Please look at the link below in red for the photos needed to authenticate, this bag is fake enough that no more pics are needed but in general we need a specific set of photos. You may want to look through some of the pics of authentic bags to familiarize yourself with what the true bags look like.


----------



## vickypuzzle

Thank you! 
Ladies, stay away from this Montreal Store called: S***U***R !!! You can figure out the name.


----------



## oneclickshoppe

Good day Ladies! I know it might already be late because I recently purchased this bag, but it will never be too late to return it. Hope you can help authenticate because I have my doubts about my purchase. Thank you in advance!

Item: Balenciaga Giant City
Item #: 173084 001013







	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## muchstuff

oneclickshoppe said:


> Good day Ladies! I know it might already be late because I recently purchased this bag, but it will never be too late to return it. Hope you can help authenticate because I have my doubts about my purchase. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Balenciaga Giant City
> Item #: 173084 001013
> 
> View attachment 4259760
> View attachment 4259761
> View attachment 4259762
> View attachment 4259763
> View attachment 4259764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





oneclickshoppe said:


> Good day Ladies! I know it might already be late because I recently purchased this bag, but it will never be too late to return it. Hope you can help authenticate because I have my doubts about my purchase. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Balenciaga Giant City
> Item #: 173084 001013
> 
> View attachment 4259760
> View attachment 4259761
> View attachment 4259762
> View attachment 4259763
> View attachment 4259764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It looks OK to me, can you post a pic of the back of the zipper head? What are your concerns?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## oneclickshoppe

muchstuff said:


> It looks OK to me, can you post a pic of the back of the zipper head? What are your concerns?



I wasn't sure if the rivets were authentic so I had to ask. But thank you so much for your quick eyes!


----------



## muchstuff

oneclickshoppe said:


> I wasn't sure if the rivets were authentic so I had to ask. But thank you so much for your quick eyes!


I've seen other slightly squared off rivets on older bags, it's authentic in my opinion!


----------



## LoveJoos

Hi please can advise if balenciaga bag is authentic 
Many thank you so much 
	

		
			
		

		
	




















	

		
			
		

		
	
 again


----------



## BagGirl4Ever

Hi all! I just purchased my first Balenciaga leather jacket here: https://www.giglio.com/eng/clothing-women_jacket-balenciaga-528573tyh15.html?cSel=002&from=doofinder

Does anyone know if this site is reputable? The price is lower than what I've seen at Barney's though I'm not complaining. I was even able to use the Black Friday code 20% off on purchase. I just want to make sure my money was well spent. [emoji4] The photos show the jacket zipped all the way up & don't display what the inside lining & tags look like. Giglio does say that this is Fall/Winter 18/19 collection. TIA! [emoji169]
View attachment 4259811


----------



## oneclickshoppe

Hi Ladies! Just planning to buy this Balenciaga bag so I requested for additional photos from the seller. I'm not completely sure of the style thought. Appreciate your helping eyes as always!

Item: Balenciaga Sunday Tote?
Item #: 473682 20047 (Sorry I'm unable to read properly the tag)


----------



## ksuromax

oneclickshoppe said:


> Hi Ladies! Just planning to buy this Balenciaga bag so I requested for additional photos from the seller. I'm not completely sure of the style thought. Appreciate your helping eyes as always!
> 
> Item: Balenciaga Sunday Tote?
> Item #: 473682 20047 (Sorry I'm unable to read properly the tag)
> 
> View attachment 4259862
> View attachment 4259863
> View attachment 4259864
> View attachment 4259865
> View attachment 4259866
> View attachment 4259867
> View attachment 4259868


it's fake, please, avoid!


----------



## ksuromax

LoveJoos said:


> Hi please can advise if balenciaga bag is authentic
> Many thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4259822
> View attachment 4259823
> View attachment 4259824
> View attachment 4259825
> View attachment 4259826
> View attachment 4259827
> View attachment 4259828
> View attachment 4259829
> View attachment 4259822
> View attachment 4259822
> View attachment 4259823
> View attachment 4259824
> View attachment 4259825
> View attachment 4259826
> View attachment 4259827
> View attachment 4259828
> View attachment 4259829
> View attachment 4259822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again


you are missing the pics of the rivets (back side of the studs) and the zipper head underneath 
please, get them and re-post


----------



## atlantis1982

OT, but thank you to the authenticators for their terrific work and amazing knowledge that they share with us!


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> OT, but thank you to the authenticators for their terrific work and amazing knowledge that they share with us!


Not an official authenticator but thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Not an official authenticator but thank you!


lack of the badge does not diminish  your vast knowledge and enthusiasm!!


----------



## wisan

Item: balenciaga first
Url: https://ph.carousell.com/p/balenciaga-bag-200737629/


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> lack of the badge does not diminish  your vast knowledge and enthusiasm!!


----------



## ksuromax

wisan said:


> View attachment 4260593
> View attachment 4260578
> View attachment 4260579
> View attachment 4260580
> View attachment 4260582
> View attachment 4260583
> View attachment 4260584
> View attachment 4260585
> View attachment 4260586
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: balenciaga first
> Url: https://ph.carousell.com/p/balenciaga-bag-200737629/


authentic


----------



## Iamminda

Yes, a big THANKS to all our official and non-official authenticators for their tireless efforts, expertise and just general awesomeness .  Much appreciated by all here.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Yes, a big THANKS to all our official and non-official authenticators for their tireless efforts, expertise and just general awesomeness .  Much appreciated by all here.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## wisan

Item: not sure with the model
Url: https://ph.carousell.com/p/170851266


----------



## muchstuff

wisan said:


> View attachment 4261112
> View attachment 4261113
> View attachment 4261114
> View attachment 4261115
> View attachment 4261116
> View attachment 4261118
> View attachment 4261119
> View attachment 4261120
> View attachment 4261122
> View attachment 4261123
> View attachment 4261112
> View attachment 4261113
> View attachment 4261114
> View attachment 4261115
> View attachment 4261116
> View attachment 4261118
> View attachment 4261119
> View attachment 4261120
> View attachment 4261122
> View attachment 4261123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: not sure with the model
> Url: https://ph.carousell.com/p/170851266


Not authentic.


----------



## Garrie

Hi pls help me authenticate this bag. And would you know the year and the color name if ever? Thank you. And the price is $800, is that a good buy?


----------



## Mark-CA

Hello. We just bought this bag. I believe it's a 2016 Classic City Small. I need help in authenticating this bag. Thank you!


----------



## wisan

Item: not sure of the model
Url: https://ph.carousell.com/p/201363073


----------



## wisan

Please ignore this. This post was a dupe post. Kindly refer to the previous post.


----------



## muchstuff

wisan said:


> View attachment 4261792
> View attachment 4261793
> View attachment 4261794
> View attachment 4261795
> View attachment 4261796
> View attachment 4261798
> View attachment 4261799
> View attachment 4261800
> View attachment 4261801
> View attachment 4261802
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: not sure of the model
> Url: https://ph.carousell.com/p/201363073


Authentic in my opinion. One more time, can you please make sure that your photos are :
1) CLOSE UP- if you look at your pics of the rivet and the back of the zipper head for instance, they're too small for us to see well. They need fill the pic.
2) CLEAR - no blurry photos please. 
3) FORWARD-FACING - no angles, no bent tags, the pic of the bale is useless in this post.
I've requested previously that you study the link below in red that shows you the photos needed and the format they should be in. You're posting multiple bags without the clear info we need. Please remember that the AT thread is done on a volunteer basis, and your cooperation is needed for us to do our job well.


----------



## muchstuff

Garrie said:


> Hi pls help me authenticate this bag. And would you know the year and the color name if ever? Thank you. And the price is $800, is that a good buy?


Authentic in my opinion. I'm afraid we don't comment on price, sorry!


----------



## muchstuff

Mark-CA said:


> Hello. We just bought this bag. I believe it's a 2016 Classic City Small. I need help in authenticating this bag. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4261540
> View attachment 4261541
> View attachment 4261542
> View attachment 4261543
> View attachment 4261544
> View attachment 4261545
> View attachment 4261546
> View attachment 4261547


This is a brand new bag from the current season and as such we haven't seen many of the new tags. Everything looks good in my opinion, but perhaps @ksuromax  and @peacebabe can take a look as well. Can you include a link to the site you purchased from please?


----------



## ksuromax

wisan said:


> View attachment 4261112
> View attachment 4261113
> View attachment 4261114
> View attachment 4261115
> View attachment 4261116
> View attachment 4261118
> View attachment 4261119
> View attachment 4261120
> View attachment 4261122
> View attachment 4261123
> View attachment 4261112
> View attachment 4261113
> View attachment 4261114
> View attachment 4261115
> View attachment 4261116
> View attachment 4261118
> View attachment 4261119
> View attachment 4261120
> View attachment 4261122
> View attachment 4261123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: not sure with the model
> Url: https://ph.carousell.com/p/170851266





wisan said:


> View attachment 4261792
> View attachment 4261793
> View attachment 4261794
> View attachment 4261795
> View attachment 4261796
> View attachment 4261798
> View attachment 4261799
> View attachment 4261800
> View attachment 4261801
> View attachment 4261802
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: not sure of the model
> Url: https://ph.carousell.com/p/201363073


in addition to @muchstuff i would like to remind once again - rules are for everyone, and you, too, shall follow. 
We are trying to help everyone, but if you help US that will be to everybody's benefit. 
When a person is posting for the first time, or, only one bag request - it's ok, we can explain what pictures we need and remind about the rules. But you are posting many, and we cannot keep reminding you on every request that your pictures are of NO help. Please, take your time to read again what we need, and next time post only if all pictures are of appropriate format, otherwise we might not respond. 
Thanks


----------



## ksuromax

Mark-CA said:


> Hello. We just bought this bag. I believe it's a 2016 Classic City Small. I need help in authenticating this bag. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4261540
> View attachment 4261541
> View attachment 4261542
> View attachment 4261543
> View attachment 4261544
> View attachment 4261545
> View attachment 4261546
> View attachment 4261547





muchstuff said:


> This is a brand new bag from the current season and as such we haven't seen many of the new tags. Everything looks good in my opinion, but perhaps @ksuromax  and @peacebabe can take a look as well. Can you include a link to the site you purchased from please?


Muchstuff is correct, as per the tag it's from the last season AW 18/19 (not 2016) 
But they have just shown up and not much info is yet available to say with confidence YES, or NO. it has one inconsistency, which i cannot comment on due to lack of info (yet), and if you share where the bag comes from we might figure out whether it's a red flag, or just production glitch


----------



## peacebabe

In addition to what @muchstuff & @ksuromax said, we reserve the rights to NOT REPLY to requests which proper / visible / quality photos are not available. 



ksuromax said:


> in addition to @muchstuff i would like to remind once again - rules are for everyone, and you, too, shall follow.
> We are trying to help everyone, but if you help US that will be to everybody's benefit.
> When a person is posting for the first time, or, only one bag request - it's ok, we can explain what pictures we need and remind about the rules. But you are posting many, and we cannot keep reminding you on every request that your pictures are of NO help. Please, take your time to read again what we need, and next time post only if all pictures are of appropriate format, otherwise we might not respond.
> Thanks





muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. One more time, can you please make sure that your photos are :
> 1) CLOSE UP- if you look at your pics of the rivet and the back of the zipper head for instance, they're too small for us to see well. They need fill the pic.
> 2) CLEAR - no blurry photos please.
> 3) FORWARD-FACING - no angles, no bent tags, the pic of the bale is useless in this post.
> I've requested previously that you study the link below in red that shows you the photos needed and the format they should be in. You're posting multiple bags without the clear info we need. Please remember that the AT thread is done on a volunteer basis, and your cooperation is needed for us to do our job well.


----------



## Mark-CA

ksuromax said:


> Muchstuff is correct, as per the tag it's from the last season AW 18/19 (not 2016)
> But they have just shown up and not much info is yet available to say with confidence YES, or NO. it has one inconsistency, which i cannot comment on due to lack of info (yet), and if you share where the bag comes from we might figure out whether it's a red flag, or just production glitch



Thank you, @muchstuff , @peacebabe and @ksuromax for taking the time to look at my request. I bought this bag online at Rue La La recently. Let me know if you need additional information on this. Thanks again!


----------



## Garrie

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. I'm afraid we don't comment on price, sorry!



Thank you so much. I really appreciate it. Sorry I’m still new on having Balenciaga, would you know the model, year and the material of my bag?


----------



## ksuromax

Garrie said:


> Thank you so much. I really appreciate it. Sorry I’m still new on having Balenciaga, would you know the model, year and the material of my bag?


it's deep night on Muchstuff's side, so i will answer for her, it's a Town, with G12 gold hardware from SS 2015 and leather is lambskin


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## wisan

peacebabe said:


> In addition to what @muchstuff & @ksuromax said, we reserve the rights to NOT REPLY to requests which proper / visible / quality photos are not available.



well noted on this. thank you for authenticating the bag.


----------



## wisan

just a question, do you also authenticate Balenciaga Mini All Afternoon Bag? What pictures do i need to post here for authentication? thanks


----------



## Garrie

ksuromax said:


> it's deep night on Muchstuff's side, so i will answer for her, it's a Town, with G12 gold hardware from SS 2015 and leather is lambskin



Thank you! did a little research myself, is the color coquelicot? Did i get that right? and also i bought a new one directly from balenciaga store, don’t they give certificate/tags anymore? Aside from the receipt? And it didnt come with a swatch too..

This is what i bought..


----------



## ksuromax

Garrie said:


> Thank you! did a little research myself, is the color coquelicot? Did i get that right? and also i bought a new one directly from balenciaga store, don’t they give certificate/tags anymore? Aside from the receipt? And it didnt come with a swatch too..
> 
> This is what i bought..


yes, it must be a Coq
and yes, no more info paper card, just one or two white folded hard cards and a 'controllato' small tag
your green is chevre, goatskin, and it's a Metallic Edge City.
what is the code at the back of the leather tag?


----------



## Garrie

ksuromax said:


> yes, it must be a Coq
> and yes, no more info paper card, just one or two white folded hard cards and a 'controllato' small tag
> your grey is chevre, goatskin, and it's a Metallic Edge City.
> what is the code at the back of the leather tag?


 It’s a bit hard to take a clear photo cause of its size, but i read it as 432831.3360.Y.002123


----------



## ksuromax

Mark-CA said:


> Thank you, @muchstuff , @peacebabe and @ksuromax for taking the time to look at my request. I bought this bag online at Rue La La recently. Let me know if you need additional information on this. Thanks again!


hi, i don't have any news for you, unfortunately yet too little time passed to say with confidence whether that inconsistency is a red flag, or just a cross season lag. 
However, Rue La La has very negative reputation, and a few cases of selling fake bags were reported and discussed recently, hence we cannot say it's a trusty Balenciaga re-seller. 
i apologise for not bein able to help at the moment, just not enough background info yet.


----------



## ksuromax

Garrie said:


> It’s a bit hard to take a clear photo cause of its size, but i read it as 432831.3360.Y.002123


some years ago this colour code was used for a colour named 'Militare', light green with olive hue. 
Now we don't get colour names, even the SAs sometimes does not have them, and it might take some time to get it confirmed whether they use the same name this year (like they did with Coquelicot, used 3 times in dif years), or, it will have a new name.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> hi, i don't have any news for you, unfortunately yet too little time passed to say with confidence whether that inconsistency is a red flag, or just a cross season lag.
> However, Rue La La has very negative reputation, and a few cases of selling fake bags were reported and discussed recently, hence we cannot say it's a trusty Balenciaga re-seller.
> i apologise for not bein able to help at the moment, just not enough background info yet.





Mark-CA said:


> Thank you, @muchstuff , @peacebabe and @ksuromax for taking the time to look at my request. I bought this bag online at Rue La La recently. Let me know if you need additional information on this. Thanks again!



Further to @ksuromax 's comment, while we don't usually divulge info on what makes us think a bag is authentic or not, in this case I think a little more info for you would be a good thing. Balenciaga has changed the logo on the back of their zipper heads to a double B for the F/W 2018 season. Your bag still has the single B. Is this an indicator of a fake, or is Balenciaga simply using up the last of its old zipper stock. We have, in the past, seen outgoing and incoming details in the same season so until we've seen more of the Y tag bags we really won't know. The font on your bag seems a little different than the other Y tags we've seen so far but camera angle or type of leather could also influence that. I've not researched the site you purchased from so cannot comment personally on that. Sorry we can't do more for you...


----------



## Garrie

ksuromax said:


> some years ago this colour code was used for a colour named 'Militare', light green with olive hue.
> Now we don't get colour names, even the SAs sometimes does not have them, and it might take some time to get it confirmed whether they use the same name this year (like they did with Coquelicot, used 3 times in dif years), or, it will have a new name.



It does look like military green, maybe that’s why it’s militare it just looks like grey in picture, but it’s really green in person. Thank you soooooo much for sharing your knowledge ❤️


----------



## ksuromax

Garrie said:


> It does look like military green, maybe that’s why it’s militare it just looks like grey in picture, but it’s really green in person. Thank you soooooo much for sharing your knowledge ❤️


most welcome! 
please, do post mod shots in the Bal of the day thread, and if i get an official name for this colour, i'll update you


----------



## ksuromax

Garrie said:


> It does look like military green, maybe that’s why it’s militare it just looks like grey in picture, but it’s really green in person. Thank you soooooo much for sharing your knowledge ❤️


i know the colour, i have seen this bag in the boutique, the SA called it just 'green'
but on the first picture it looked confusingly grey


----------



## peacebabe

This is not a popular / common style to begin with, but i can try. I need sharp & clear photos of the gold printed "Balenciaga Paris" at the front of the bag. The photos of front & back of the interior tag too



wisan said:


> just a question, do you also authenticate Balenciaga Mini All Afternoon Bag? What pictures do i need to post here for authentication? thanks
> View attachment 4262626


----------



## BigTexy

Hi again  The other bag I posted here seems to have fallen through, but I think I found something I'll like better. Would you please help me authenticate this black City bag? The pictures could be a little better, but I think there's enough detail to see the correct elements. If not, please let me know and I'll ask for better photos. Thank you for your time!
Item Name: City
Seller:  Jacqueline Jones, she also took the photos


----------



## muchstuff

BigTexy said:


> Hi again  The other bag I posted here seems to have fallen through, but I think I found something I'll like better. Would you please help me authenticate this black City bag? The pictures could be a little better, but I think there's enough detail to see the correct elements. If not, please let me know and I'll ask for better photos. Thank you for your time!
> Item Name: City
> Seller:  Jacqueline Jones, she also took the photos


Authentic in my opinion. You might ask for a pic of the strap, I can’t quite figure out the stitching beneath the bale, it looks a little odd. Maybe it’s just the angle...?


----------



## BigTexy

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. You might ask for a pic of the strap, I can’t quite figure out the stitching beneath the bale, it looks a little odd. Maybe it’s just the angle...?


That was really quick! Thanks so much! So the bag looks ok, but the strap needs some clarification? Maybe it was repaired? I can ask for a better pic of that and see what she comes back with. All in all she's been really responsive to post new pics, but dang why can't people just have good pics?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

BigTexy said:


> That was really quick! Thanks so much! So the bag looks ok, but the strap needs some clarification? Maybe it was repaired? I can ask for a better pic of that and see what she comes back with. All in all she's been really responsive to post new pics, but dang why can't people just have good pics?


Yes Its authentic but there just seems to be some difference in the stitching on the portion of strap I can see, but it’s not a great view of it. It may be nothing but it doesn’t hurt to get a better look if she’s willing.


----------



## BigTexy

muchstuff said:


> Yes Its authentic but there just seems to be some difference in the stitching on the portion of strap I can see, but it’s not a great view of it. It may be nothing but it doesn’t hurt to get a better look if she’s willing.


Ok, I will see what I can get and post back here. I'm in a different time zone than her, so it will probably be this evening before she gets back to me. I really appreciate your help


----------



## muchstuff

BigTexy said:


> Ok, I will see what I can get and post back here. I'm in a different time zone than her, so it will probably be this evening before she gets back to me. I really appreciate your help


No worries it’s almost 1 am for me right now so I’m off to bed . Looks like a nice bag, A tags are coveted!


----------



## BigTexy

muchstuff said:


> Yes Its authentic but there just seems to be some difference in the stitching on the portion of strap I can see, but it’s not a great view of it. It may be nothing but it doesn’t hurt to get a better look if she’s willing.


Sorry to bother you again. I meant to ask earlier...Is this a 2005 chevre?


----------



## muchstuff

BigTexy said:


> Sorry to bother you again. I meant to ask earlier...Is this a 2005 chevre?


Yes it is


----------



## muchstuff

BigTexy said:


> Sorry to bother you again. I meant to ask earlier...Is this a 2005 chevre?


The pics aren’t great for showing condition but it’s a great season/year for chèvre.


----------



## BigTexy

muchstuff said:


> The pics aren’t great for showing condition but it’s a great season/year for chèvre.


Wow! Ok, I'm sold  She said the condition was good/gently used and I asked a bunch of questions regarding wear, so I'm hopeful it's as described. Just waiting to hear back about the strap...
You should go to bed! Don't let me keep you up, it's 10 AM here


----------



## redsand03

Item Name: Balenciaga Mini City
Item Number: 192713544688
Seller ID: ekaterinbespalov_0
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-B...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Hi, please let me know if this is authentic! Thanks so much


----------



## oOChuChuOo

Item Name: Vert Thyme Lambskin Leather Balhand Giant Bucket Bag
Item Number: 204894
Seller ID: Yoogi's Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenc...n-leather-balhand-giant-bucket-bag-98901.html 

Hi! Looking for expert opinions on this please! This style is not something I have seen, an expert eye on this is much appreciated [emoji169]


----------



## muchstuff

redsand03 said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga Mini City
> Item Number: 192713544688
> Seller ID: ekaterinbespalov_0
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-mini-city-graphite-leather-gold-tone-ghw-bag/192713544688?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Hi, please let me know if this is authentic! Thanks so much


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## muchstuff

:huh:ChuChuOo said:


> Item Name: Vert Thyme Lambskin Leather Balhand Giant Bucket Bag
> Item Number: 204894
> Seller ID: Yoogi's Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenc...n-leather-balhand-giant-bucket-bag-98901.html
> 
> Hi! Looking for expert opinions on this please! This style is not something I have seen, an expert eye on this is much appreciated [emoji169]


Authentic in my opinion, Yoogi's is generally pretty reliable.


----------



## redsand03

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Thank you!!


----------



## muchstuff

redsand03 said:


> Thank you!!


My pleasure!


----------



## Mark-CA

muchstuff said:


> Further to @ksuromax 's comment, while we don't usually divulge info on what makes us think a bag is authentic or not, in this case I think a little more info for you would be a good thing. Balenciaga has changed the logo on the back of their zipper heads to a double B for the F/W 2018 season. Your bag still has the single B. Is this an indicator of a fake, or is Balenciaga simply using up the last of its old zipper stock. We have, in the past, seen outgoing and incoming details in the same season so until we've seen more of the Y tag bags we really won't know. The font on your bag seems a little different than the other Y tags we've seen so far but camera angle or type of leather could also influence that. I've not researched the site you purchased from so cannot comment personally on that. Sorry we can't do more for you...



Thank you for the additional information. I was debating on asking what was the irregularity that you saw initially but you answered it anyway so thank you for that. I appreciate the time that you put into this. Hopefully, my inquiry will help you in authenticating similar bags that come your way. It seems that the bag that @Garrie posted is similar in style.


----------



## ksuromax

Mark-CA said:


> Thank you for the additional information. I was debating on asking what was the irregularity that you saw initially but you answered it anyway so thank you for that. I appreciate the time that you put into this. Hopefully, my inquiry will help you in authenticating similar bags that come your way. It seems that the bag that @Garrie posted is similar in style.


no, Garrie's is different, it's chevre (yours is agneau) and it's Metallic Edge (yours is classic)


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## BigTexy

muchstuff said:


> Yes Its authentic but there just seems to be some difference in the stitching on the portion of strap I can see, but it’s not a great view of it. It may be nothing but it doesn’t hurt to get a better look if she’s willing.


She kindly sent a better photo of the strap. What do you think?


----------



## CeeJay

I don't EVER remember the Hobo's having a Metal Tag; then again, I have seen some Balenciaga "oddities" in my day, so figured I would ask .. on flea-Bay! 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Origi...=item1a67399b0f:g:pZwAAOSwH0Vb-1eN:rk:30:pf:0


----------



## muchstuff

BigTexy said:


> She kindly sent a better photo of the strap. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4263001


It's fine, it must have just been the angle of the other pic. Be sure to post a mod shot if you buy her!


----------



## BigTexy

muchstuff said:


> It's fine, it must have just been the angle of the other pic. Be sure to post a mod shot if you buy her!


Thanks for the reassurance! I definitely will, she'll be my first [emoji7]


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> I don't EVER remember the Hobo's having a Metal Tag; then again, I have seen some Balenciaga "oddities" in my day, so figured I would ask .. on flea-Bay!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Origi...=item1a67399b0f:g:pZwAAOSwH0Vb-1eN:rk:30:pf:0


I'm not that familiar with the style but the tag looks good to me. Let's see what the others think, meanwhile I'll do some research.


----------



## muchstuff

BigTexy said:


> Thanks for the reassurance! I definitely will, she'll be my first [emoji7]


Nice choice!


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> I don't EVER remember the Hobo's having a Metal Tag; then again, I have seen some Balenciaga "oddities" in my day, so figured I would ask .. on flea-Bay!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Origi...=item1a67399b0f:g:pZwAAOSwH0Vb-1eN:rk:30:pf:0


@CeeJay Yes, it did have a metal tag as per tPF...although they list the style number as 108209, I think that's an error...

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...n-for-balenciaga-styles.144151/#post-11032207
"*Flat Hobo* [108209] - xxxxx
14.5 x 13.5 with 20 adjustable strap
silver tag (as of F/W 03) 213048"


----------



## DrDDrD

Hi, 
Would you be able to tell me if this bag is authentic?
https://www.depop.com/sofiagarretons/sofiagarretons-balenciaga-city-bag-dont-know

Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

DrDDrD said:


> Hi,
> Would you be able to tell me if this bag is authentic?
> https://www.depop.com/sofiagarretons/sofiagarretons-balenciaga-city-bag-dont-know
> 
> Thank you!


Not authentic, sorry!


----------



## oOChuChuOo

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, Yoogi's is generally pretty reliable.


Thank you @muchstuff! I haven't seen this style very often posted on TPF so I had to be sure! Have a lovely day!


----------



## muchstuff

:huh:ChuChuOo said:


> Thank you @muchstuff! I haven't seen this style very often posted on TPF so I had to be sure! Have a lovely day!


It’s not a style I’ve seen often either, please post mod shots if you buy her!


----------



## nushles

Hi, I know the photos on this aren’t the ones you need - but what are your initial thoughts on this? 
https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-city-balenciaga-handbag-6636240.shtml


----------



## muchstuff

nushles said:


> Hi, I know the photos on this aren’t the ones you need - but what are your initial thoughts on this?
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-city-balenciaga-handbag-6636240.shtml


I'm sorry but without the pics needed I'm afraid I can't comment.


----------



## turtiewoo

Hi please can you authenticate this mini city? TIA!


----------



## muchstuff

turtiewoo said:


> Hi please can you authenticate this mini city? TIA!


Not authentic, sorry!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## turtiewoo

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry!



Oh no What is it about it makes you say it's not real?  Thank you, much appreciated


----------



## muchstuff

turtiewoo said:


> Oh no What is it about it makes you say it's not real?  Thank you, much appreciated


Sorry, we don't discuss specifics on the AT thread, no point in helping the counterfeiters do their job better!


----------



## turtiewoo

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, we don't discuss specifics on the AT thread, no point in helping the counterfeiters do their job better!



Ah yes of course, I hadn’t thought about that. Thanks for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

turtiewoo said:


> Ah yes of course, I hadn’t thought about that. Thanks for your help!


My pleasure!


----------



## wisan

Item: twiggy
Url: https://ph.carousell.com/p/172510309


----------



## muchstuff

wisan said:


> View attachment 4264946
> View attachment 4264949
> View attachment 4264952
> View attachment 4264946
> View attachment 4264958
> View attachment 4264949
> View attachment 4264952
> View attachment 4264935
> View attachment 4264936
> View attachment 4264937
> View attachment 4264938
> View attachment 4264939
> 
> 
> Item: twiggy
> Url: https://ph.carousell.com/p/172510309


The pics of the tag front and back and the zipper head aren't close and large enough to do us any good. We also don't need multiples of the bale and the rivet, one good pic of each thing we need is enough!
FORWARD FACING, RIGHT SIDE UP
CLOSE UP, NOT BLURRY
BALE, RIVET, FRONT AND BACK OF TAG, BACK OF ZIPPER HEAD
WHOLE PIC OF THE BAG BACK AND FRONT.
Sorry but this will be my last response to your postings unless all of the photos needed are present and in the correct format.


----------



## wisan

muchstuff said:


> The pics of the tag front and back and the zipper head aren't close and large enough to do us any good. We also don't need multiples of the bale and the rivet, one good pic of each thing we need is enough!
> FORWARD FACING, RIGHT SIDE UP
> CLOSE UP, NOT BLURRY
> BALE, RIVET, FRONT AND BACK OF TAG, BACK OF ZIPPER HEAD
> WHOLE PIC OF THE BAG BACK AND FRONT.
> Sorry but this will be my last response to your postings unless all of the photos needed are present and in the correct format.


so sorry, i posted this thru my mobile. I thought the pictures that I posted are big enough.


----------



## wisan

Item: twiggy
Url: https://ph.carousell.com/p/172510309
Reposting with better close-up photos. Sorry for the previous post, will never do it via mobile again


----------



## zakeya

can you Kindly help me with this please... I really really appreciate it

Item Name (if you know it): balenciaga giant city bag
Link (if available): none


----------



## muchstuff

wisan said:


> so sorry, i posted this thru my mobile. I thought the pictures that I posted are big enough.


If you look at them on your laptop you'll see the problem. I prefer to use my Mac for authenticating so the pics need to be full size.


----------



## muchstuff

wisan said:


> Item: twiggy
> Url: https://ph.carousell.com/p/172510309
> Reposting with better close-up photos. Sorry for the previous post, will never do it via mobile again
> View attachment 4265062
> 
> View attachment 4265046
> View attachment 4265047
> View attachment 4265048
> View attachment 4265049
> View attachment 4265050
> View attachment 4265051
> View attachment 4265052





wisan said:


> Item: twiggy
> Url: https://ph.carousell.com/p/172510309
> Reposting with better close-up photos. Sorry for the previous post, will never do it via mobile again
> View attachment 4265062
> 
> View attachment 4265046
> View attachment 4265047
> View attachment 4265048
> View attachment 4265049
> View attachment 4265050
> View attachment 4265051
> View attachment 4265052


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

zakeya said:


> can you Kindly help me with this please... I really really appreciate it
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): balenciaga giant city bag
> Link (if available): none


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## zakeya

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


thank you soooooo much dear


----------



## wisan

muchstuff said:


> If you look at them on your laptop you'll see the problem. I prefer to use my Mac for authenticating so the pics need to be full size.


yeah, agree. so sorry for this. thanks for authenticating my repost


----------



## muchstuff

zakeya said:


> thank you soooooo much dear


My pleasure!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## KelP

Please!!! Help
Is real or fake?


----------



## muchstuff

wisan said:


> yeah, agree. so sorry for this. thanks for authenticating my repost


My pleasure!


----------



## muchstuff

KelP said:


> Please!!! Help
> Is real or fake?


No photos...


----------



## KelP

KelP said:


> Please!!! Help
> Is real or fake?


----------



## KelP

muchstuff said:


> No photos...


Sorry! Now ..


----------



## muchstuff

KelP said:


> View attachment 4265149
> 
> View attachment 4265150
> View attachment 4265152
> View attachment 4265153
> View attachment 4265151


What I see looks OK but you're missing pics of the bale and the back of the zipper head, please see the link below in red for pics needed.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> If you look at them on your laptop you'll see the problem. I prefer to use my Mac for authenticating so the pics need to be full size.





wisan said:


> yeah, agree. so sorry for this. thanks for authenticating my repost


+1 to what muchstuff said, we can only work with the pictures, and in order to be able to help you, we need the best possible pics, otherwise there is always a risk of missing a small marker of the fake, and you don't need us to make a mistake and end up with a fake bag, do you??


----------



## wisan

ksuromax said:


> +1 to what muchstuff said, we can only work with the pictures, and in order to be able to help you, we need the best possible pics, otherwise there is always a risk of missing a small marker of the fake, and you don't need us to make a mistake and end up with a fake bag, do you??



yes, thank you. again my mistake, will never do it thru mobile again. thank you to all the authenticors for being patient.


----------



## iluvbbag333

Hello there loves.

Can I get this bag authenticated pretty please. Thank you in advance.

Much love!


----------



## muchstuff

iluvbbag333 said:


> Hello there loves.
> 
> Can I get this bag authenticated pretty please. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Much love!


Not authentic, sorry!


----------



## Antonia

*I would love your expert opinion please on the following Balenciaga Work:*
*It was purchased from The Real Real...came with all the tags-looks authentic but I just want to be 100% sure.  Would love to know the official name of the color too if possible.  Thank you!! *


----------



## KelP

muchstuff said:


> What I see looks OK but you're missing pics of the bale and the back of the zipper head, please see the link below in red for pics needed.


Sorry! Now all

Sorry, now I have all the photos,






















	

		
			
		

		
	
Thank you for your help!! Thanks 
This forum is fantastic!


----------



## ksuromax

Antonia said:


> *I would love your expert opinion please on the following Balenciaga Work:*
> *It was purchased from The Real Real...came with all the tags-looks authentic but I just want to be 100% sure.  Would love to know the official name of the color too if possible.  Thank you!! *


pics are not clear, (light reflection and blur), but from what i can see, looks like a legit Grenat. 
If you can re-take pics and post them in appropriate format we will be able to say with confidence


----------



## ksuromax

KelP said:


> Sorry! Now all
> 
> Sorry, now I have all the photos,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4265587
> 
> View attachment 4265588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help!! Thanks
> This forum is fantastic!


i think you're ok to go


----------



## KelP

ksuromax said:


> pics are not clear, (light reflection and blur), but from what i can see, looks like a legit Grenat.
> If you can re-take pics and post them in appropriate format we will be able to say with confidence


Hi,
when I receive the bag I post good photos 
unfortunately the seller just sent me these photos. The price was very good, only 339$ Thank you all!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

KelP said:


> Hi,
> when I receive the bag I post good photos
> unfortunately the seller just sent me these photos. The price was very good, only 339$ Thank you all!


i mean, nothing screams fake, i don't want to make you nervous, but it's always better to be safe than sorry, just for the sake of peace of mind post the pics in needed format/angle and hope we can give you confident


----------



## KelP

ksuromax said:


> i mean, nothing screams fake, i don't want to make you nervous, but it's always better to be safe than sorry, just for the sake of peace of mind post the pics in needed format/angle and hope we can give you confident


You're totally right. I'll ask for a zipper Head...


----------



## Antonia

ksuromax said:


> pics are not clear, (light reflection and blur), but from what i can see, looks like a legit Grenat.
> If you can re-take pics and post them in appropriate format we will be able to say with confidence


Ok, thanks ksuromax!  I will try to do that.  I thought maybe Grenat was the color but wasn't sure because I've see other Grenat's with totally different leather texture.


----------



## Antonia

double post


----------



## Antonia

ksuromax said:


> i mean, nothing screams fake, i don't want to make you nervous, but it's always better to be safe than sorry, just for the sake of peace of mind post the pics in needed format/angle and hope we can give you confident


That's weird, the poster replied to my thread in error....I trust your judgement!!


----------



## ksuromax

KelP said:


> Sorry! Now all
> 
> Sorry, now I have all the photos,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4265587
> 
> View attachment 4265588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help!! Thanks
> This forum is fantastic!





ksuromax said:


> *i think you're ok to go*





KelP said:


> Hi,
> when I receive the bag I post good photos
> unfortunately the seller just sent me these photos. The price was very good, only 339$ Thank you all!


hang on, you quote me on a wrong post!! your bag is fine!


----------



## ksuromax

Antonia said:


> That's weird, the poster replied to my thread in error....I trust your judgement!!


yes, i just noticed, too


----------



## KelP

ksuromax said:


> hang on, you quote me on a wrong post!! your bag is fine!


Sorry! I made this mistake ☺️☺️ I m so excited!!! Thankssss all!


----------



## iluvbbag333

Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA WORK Handbag Anthracite Classic Hardware Bag
Item Number: 153205445234
Seller ID: blueranchu
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.my/ulk/itm/153205445234


----------



## muchstuff

iluvbbag333 said:


> Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA WORK Handbag Anthracite Classic Hardware Bag
> Item Number: 153205445234
> Seller ID: blueranchu
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.my/ulk/itm/153205445234


It would be good to see a pic of the back of the zipper head and a closer pic of the rivet but based on the tag and general appearance I'd say authentic. However, the colour code on this bag is black, not anthracite.


----------



## DrDDrD

Hi, I was wondering if you could tell me if this is authentic?

https://poshmark.com/listing/Classic-Balenciaga-Large-City-Bag-Circa-2005-5c00962d194dad7dc7830378

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## muchstuff

DrDDrD said:


> Hi, I was wondering if you could tell me if this is authentic?
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Classic-Balenciaga-Large-City-Bag-Circa-2005-5c00962d194dad7dc7830378
> 
> Thanks in advance !!


Not authentic, sorry!


----------



## Antigone

Hello Bal Experts

It’s been a while. Could you please authenticate this bag?

Thanks so much in advance.

Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Town in Orange
Item Link:
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Balenci...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Seller: https://www.ebay.com.au/usr/personalise.me?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


----------



## Antigone

More pics


----------



## muchstuff

Antigone said:


> More pics


Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2013 tangerine.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Antigone

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2013 tangerine.



Yay thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Antigone said:


> Yay thank you!


My pleasure!


----------



## iluvbbag333

Noted thank you very much! Ugh i love you guys on here! New acc btw. 



muchstuff said:


> It would be good to see a pic of the back of the zipper head and a closer pic of the rivet but based on the tag and general appearance I'd say authentic. However, the colour code on this bag is black, not anthracite.


----------



## muchstuff

iluvbbag333 said:


> Noted thank you very much! Ugh i love you guys on here! New acc btw.


My pleasure and welcome!


----------



## DrDDrD

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry!


thanks!


----------



## DrDDrD

Hi, I found three options and was wondering whether you can tell me if theyre authentic or not! thanks!!

1. https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-Motorcross-Bag-5b7de63f04e33d4a4f4c864e

2. https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-city-bag-5bf5f53a8ad2f9f306a1e10f

3. https://poshmark.com/listing/Suede-Balenciaga-City-Bag-5ba5c0bb4ab633cbe557e3a0

4. https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-Classic-City-Bag-5a26bb0bb4188ece76018fec

5. https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-Red-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-5a4540fe42633f3e7558eeb2

Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## muchstuff

DrDDrD said:


> thanks!


My pleasure!


----------



## muchstuff

DrDDrD said:


> Hi, I found three options and was wondering whether you can tell me if theyre authentic or not! thanks!!
> 
> 1. https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-Motorcross-Bag-5b7de63f04e33d4a4f4c864e
> 
> 2. https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-city-bag-5bf5f53a8ad2f9f306a1e10f
> 
> 3. https://poshmark.com/listing/Suede-Balenciaga-City-Bag-5ba5c0bb4ab633cbe557e3a0
> 
> 4. https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-Classic-City-Bag-5a26bb0bb4188ece76018fec
> 
> 5. https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-Red-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-5a4540fe42633f3e7558eeb2
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!!


Number two is fake, all of the rest have insufficient photos. Please see the link below in red for PICS NEEDED. They need to be :
CLEAR, NO BLURRY PICS
CLOSE UP SO WE CAN SEE DETAIL
RIGHT WAY UP
NO ANGLES, STRAIGHT ON PLEASE, NO BENT TAGS
ONE BAG ONLY PER POST PLEASE.
If you can get the photos needed feel free to repost and we'll take a look!


----------



## iluvbbag333

I wonder where the authentic N’ 0754 C is now. Lol. Sorry inappropriate reply!


----------



## iluvbbag333

Hey muchstuff,
Here are the missing pics. Do you mind having a look?
Thanks! 



muchstuff said:


> It would be good to see a pic of the back of the zipper head and a closer pic of the rivet but based on the tag and general appearance I'd say authentic. However, the colour code on this bag is black, not anthracite.


----------



## muchstuff

iluvbbag333 said:


> View attachment 4267339
> View attachment 4267340
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey muchstuff,
> Here are the missing pics. Do you mind having a look?
> Thanks!


I’d say you’re good to go!


----------



## iluvbbag333

muchstuff said:


> I’d say you’re good to go!


Thank youuuuu. Ok done. Damage is done lol


----------



## terene

hi please authentic this balenciaga
thanks


----------



## terene

hi please authenticate this bag

thank you


----------



## ksuromax

terene said:


> hi please authenticate this bag
> 
> thank you


hi, need to see clear close-up picture of the bale and rivets, please


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## terene

hi 

thank you


ksuromax said:


> hi, need to see clear close-up picture of the bale and rivets, please


----------



## ksuromax

terene said:


> hi
> 
> thank you


i need this angle, please


----------



## LoveJoos

Hi can advise if this is authentic balenciaga? Never seen this design before
Thank you so much too


----------



## amstevens714

Hello lovely authenticators,

May please ask for help with this town being sold at a local consignment shop?

Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide ❤️


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Hi can advise if this is authentic balenciaga? Never seen this design before
> Thank you so much too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4269811
> View attachment 4269812
> View attachment 4269813
> View attachment 4269814
> View attachment 4269815
> View attachment 4269816
> View attachment 4269819


The style is called a Chic bag. Your pics are either upside down, blurry or missing. If you repost please add a pic of the back of the zipper head.


----------



## muchstuff

amstevens714 said:


> Hello lovely authenticators,
> 
> May please ask for help with this town being sold at a local consignment shop?
> 
> Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide ❤️


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## amstevens714

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.



 Thank you so so so much! Happy holidays!


----------



## muchstuff

amstevens714 said:


> Thank you so so so much! Happy holidays!


My pleasure and the same to you!


----------



## terene

ksuromax said:


> i need this angle, please


hi 
am still waiting from the seller.. 
thank you..


----------



## MyeArte

Hi ladies
I would appreciate if you could help me authenticate this balenciaga bag. I purchased it from ebay.
Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

MyeArte said:


> Hi ladies
> I would appreciate if you could help me authenticate this balenciaga bag. I purchased it from ebay.
> Thank you


Not authentic, sorry


----------



## terene

terene said:


> hi
> am still waiting from the seller..
> thank you..




hi 

the additional photos

thank you


----------



## ksuromax

terene said:


> hi
> 
> the additional photos
> 
> thank you


looks good


----------



## LoveJoos

I


----------



## LoveJoos

Additional pic


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## terene

ksuromax said:


> looks good


so is it authentic? thanks


----------



## ksuromax

terene said:


> so is it authentic? thanks


yes, it is. 
my pleasure


----------



## MyeArte

ksuromax said:


> Not authentic, sorry


Thank you.
Hopefully I can return the item and refund my money.


----------



## DrDDrD

Hi, could you tell me if this tote is authentic? 

https://poshmark.com/listing/Used-blue-balenciaga-5ade13b484b5ceb5817abc2c


----------



## Jc-79

I am thinking to buy this Balenciaga bag. The colour was redone. Does anyone know if it is authentic?
Thank you


----------



## Jc-79

I am thinking to buy this Balenciaga town bag. The colour was redone. Does anyone know if it is authentic?
Thank you


----------



## happyland2

hello, i am planning to buy this bag. Can u help me to authenciate it?


----------



## ksuromax

Jc-79 said:


> I am thinking to buy this Balenciaga town bag. The colour was redone. Does anyone know if it is authentic?
> Thank you


please, check the samples pics we require for authentication and re-post 
there's a link in my signature


----------



## ksuromax

happyland2 said:


> hello, i am planning to buy this bag. Can u help me to authenciate it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4271833
> View attachment 4271834
> View attachment 4271835


these pics are of no help, please check the link in my signature for the sample pics we require


----------



## ksuromax

DrDDrD said:


> Hi, could you tell me if this tote is authentic?
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Used-blue-balenciaga-5ade13b484b5ceb5817abc2c


authentic in my opinion


----------



## terene

ksuromax said:


> yes, it is.
> my pleasure



glad to hear that it is authentic 

thank you


----------



## Jc-79

ksuromax said:


> please, check the samples pics we require for authentication and re-post
> there's a link in my signature


https://www.kijiji.ca/v-femme-sac-a...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social


----------



## happyland2

hello, i would like to learn something? do all balenciaga bags have "made in italy" tag under serial numbers? papier mini models for example?


----------



## Jc-79

Hello
Could you please help me to authenticate this bag. The colour of the bag was redone. 
Thank a lot. I hope I posted in the right way now. 
Item Name: Balenciaga town bag
Item Number:2820107960213048
Seller ID:Luba 
Link:https://www.kijiji.ca/v-femme-sac-a...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social


----------



## ksuromax

Jc-79 said:


> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-femme-sac-a...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social


these are the same not-good-for-authentications pics 
and, fyi, the main picture is of a different bag 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

happyland2 said:


> hello, i would like to learn something? do all balenciaga bags have "made in italy" tag under serial numbers? papier mini models for example?


All Balenciaga bags have this, but some might have it sewn deep, and you really need to pull that tag to see/capture it


----------



## Jc-79

ksuromax said:


> these are the same not-good-for-authentications pics
> and, fyi, the main picture is of a different bag
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


Yes I know that the first pic is not the same. The seller doesn’t hide it, it is an older woman, who thought she found identical pic, that we could see better. So what do I do?


----------



## happyland2

ksuromax said:


> All Balenciaga bags have this, but some might have it sewn deep, and you really need to pull that tag to see/capture it


thanks a lot


----------



## ksuromax

Jc-79 said:


> Yes I know that the first pic is not the same. The seller doesn’t hide it, it is an older woman, who thought she found identical pic, that we could see better. So what do I do?


click on the link i posted in the previous post, see the samples, and ask her to get the shots in the same way/angle. 
We work only with pictures, and in order to give you a valid, and confident advice we really need these pics. 
Not blurred, not small, not dark, or flashed, all details must be clear and close-up


----------



## ksuromax

happyland2 said:


> thanks a lot


any time


----------



## Jc-79

ksuromax said:


> click on the link i posted in the previous post, see the samples, and ask her to get the shots in the same way/angle.
> We work only with pictures, and in order to give you a valid, and confident advice we really need these pics.
> Not blurred, not small, not dark, or flashed, all details must be clear and close-up


Ok I will, thank you


----------



## ksuromax

Jc-79 said:


> Ok I will, thank you


post them once you get the right ones, someone will be around to help you


----------



## soln

I'm looking to purchase this bag and would love your expert opinion on whether it is authentic. Thank you


----------



## Jc-79

ksuromax said:


> post them once you get the right ones, someone will be around to help you


Ok, this is what she just send me


----------



## ksuromax

soln said:


> I'm looking to purchase this bag and would love your expert opinion on whether it is authentic. Thank you


this is fake, sorry


----------



## ksuromax

Jc-79 said:


> View attachment 4271998
> View attachment 4271997
> 
> Ok, this is what she just send me


i really need them all, the zipper head underneath, the rivets, the bale...


----------



## Jc-79

ksuromax said:


> i really need them all, the zipper head underneath, the rivets, the bale...


Yes, sorry for the troubles. Is that good?


----------



## ksuromax

Jc-79 said:


> View attachment 4272133
> View attachment 4272135
> View attachment 4272136
> View attachment 4272137
> View attachment 4272138
> 
> Yes, sorry for the troubles. Is that good?


did you check the link i posted?? with the sample pics


----------



## Jc-79

ksuromax said:


> did you check the link i posted?? with the sample pics[/QUOTE


----------



## ksuromax

Jc-79 said:


> View attachment 4272205
> View attachment 4272206
> View attachment 4272207
> View attachment 4272208
> View attachment 4272209


not authentic, i'm sorry
thanks for the pics and efforts


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Jc-79

ksuromax said:


> not authentic, i'm sorry
> thanks for the pics and efforts


Could you please tell me what made you think so? Thanks again


----------



## ksuromax

Jc-79 said:


> Could you please tell me what made you think so? Thanks again


we do not discuss this openly (in order not to help the fakers), but if you compare the sample pics to these ones you will notice the difference.


----------



## Jc-79

ksuromax said:


> we do not discuss this openly (in order not to help the fakers), but if you compare the sample pics to these ones you will notice the difference.


Could you send me a direct message? Because i don’t see the difference. And I have brought it to lxr & co and they said it is authentic. I really need your help.


----------



## muchstuff

Jc-79 said:


> Could you send me a direct message? Because i don’t see the difference. And I have brought it to lxr & co and they said it is authentic. I really need your help.


I don't know if you've heard from Ksuro or not but I agree, the bag isn't authentic.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I don't know if you've heard from Ksuro or not but I agree, the bag isn't authentic.


yes, she did


----------



## Olstane

Hello Purse

Can anyone help me to authenticate this wallet? Thank you so much for help!❤️

Item name : Balenciaga Classic Metalic Edge Continental Zip Around
Color : Rose de sable


----------



## Jc-79

muchstuff said:


> I don't know if you've heard from Ksuro or not but I agree, the bag isn't authentic.


Yes, he answered me. Thank you for your time!


----------



## ayoussef

Hi, I'm interested in this bag on the real real. I always find it odd they don't post the serial numbers but is there any chance someone could help look at this one? 

https://www.therealreal.com/product...nciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-o4Oiv3slChc


----------



## muchstuff

ayoussef said:


> Hi, I'm interested in this bag on the real real. I always find it odd they don't post the serial numbers but is there any chance someone could help look at this one?
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...nciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-o4Oiv3slChc


There are no pics that are helpful for us, sorry.


----------



## ayoussef

muchstuff said:


> There are no pics that are helpful for us, sorry.



Thanks, can you check this one? I bought it but now i'm nervous!
https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-Classic-city-bag-5beee9bf534ef9bed39f7bf6


----------



## muchstuff

The tag back looks good but most of the pics needed aren't there. I think you're probably OK.


----------



## Thathangryfoodie

Hello!
Can you please help in authenticating this balenciaga? I am unsure of the season:
Item Name: Balenciaga classic town
Item Number: none
Seller ID: none - consignment store name: Fashionably yours
Link: 
https://fashionablyyours.com/collections/bags-1/products/balenciaga-purple-city-handbags


----------



## tinytiger2

Hi, could someone tell me if this is fake or not? 

Item Name (if you know it): Classic city bag aka "Motorcycle bag"
Link (if available): https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/clo/d/balenciaga-classic-city-bag/6748492182.html


----------



## tinytiger2

Item Name: Balenciaga Motorcycle Bag
eBay item number: 292414123331
seller ID: maca_mel_ddkfao
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Balenciaga-...h=item44153d6d43:g:f60AAOSwhzRaYOTp:rk:1:pf:0


----------



## ksuromax

tinytiger2 said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga Motorcycle Bag
> eBay item number: 292414123331
> seller ID: maca_mel_ddkfao
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Balenciaga-...h=item44153d6d43:g:f60AAOSwhzRaYOTp:rk:1:pf:0


this is a fake, please, avoid


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

tinytiger2 said:


> Hi, could someone tell me if this is fake or not?
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Classic city bag aka "Motorcycle bag"
> Link (if available): https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/clo/d/balenciaga-classic-city-bag/6748492182.html


the pictures are not good for authentication
all details must be clear and visible (no light reflection, no shadow, etc) and forward facing, please


----------



## ksuromax

Thathangryfoodie said:


> Hello!
> Can you please help in authenticating this balenciaga? I am unsure of the season:
> Item Name: Balenciaga classic town
> Item Number: none
> Seller ID: none - consignment store name: Fashionably yours
> Link:
> https://fashionablyyours.com/collections/bags-1/products/balenciaga-purple-city-handbags


hello, you are missing zipper head and good close-up shot of the rivet, please, get those and re-post


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hello! May I please have this little guy authenticated?

Item Name: BALENCIAGA Sang Red Lambskin Leather Classic Click Coin Purse
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...ambskin-leather-classic-click-coin-purse.html

Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hello! May I please have this little guy authenticated?
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA Sang Red Lambskin Leather Classic Click Coin Purse
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...ambskin-leather-classic-click-coin-purse.html
> 
> Thanks!


Authentic


----------



## nushles

My dearest Bal experts, I come to you with another request - I purchased this beauty from Vestiaire Collective.

Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-city-balenciaga-handbag-6636240.shtml

Please could you authenticate? [emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

nushles said:


> My dearest Bal experts, I come to you with another request - I purchased this beauty from Vestiaire Collective.
> 
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-city-balenciaga-handbag-6636240.shtml
> 
> Please could you authenticate? [emoji173]️


Looks fine, no red flag


----------



## nushles

And a few extra photos:


----------



## nushles

ksuromax said:


> Looks fine, no red flag



Thank you so much! I was a bit concerned as there was no Fabrique en Italie on the label.


----------



## Yoshi1296

ksuromax said:


> Authentic



Yayyy thank you!!


----------



## adore.123

Hi can an expert help to authenticate with the red G21 Balenciaga city?
Please let me know if more pics are needed.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## ksuromax

nushles said:


> Thank you so much! I was a bit concerned as there was no Fabrique en Italie on the label.


that is correct for A tag (2017 AW)


----------



## ksuromax

Yoshi1296 said:


> Yayyy thank you!!


pleasure


----------



## ksuromax

adore.123 said:


> Hi can an expert help to authenticate with the red G21 Balenciaga city?
> Please let me know if more pics are needed.
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> View attachment 4278290
> View attachment 4278291
> View attachment 4278292
> View attachment 4278293
> View attachment 4278294
> View attachment 4278295
> View attachment 4278296


this is a fake, sorry


----------



## nushles

ksuromax said:


> that is correct for A tag (2017 AW)



Perfect! One question - when did the longer adjustable straps become the norm? Because in the ad it said the bag came with a 120cm long strap but when I received it - it’s the shorter one.


----------



## ksuromax

nushles said:


> Perfect! One question - when did the longer adjustable straps become the norm? Because in the ad it said the bag came with a 120cm long strap but when I received it - it’s the shorter one.


in 2018 SS for regular (Medium) size
but S and Mini were made with longer strap from the beginning


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## fabfashionisto

HI there! hoping you could please help me with this bag! Seller claims this is a 2010 and that the inside tag was repaired and sewn in upside down. On the fence with this one. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Item name: Balenciaga Bleu Roi City Bag
Item Number: 113424092822
Seller ID: kerryisntreal
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...=item1a689a4e96:g:H~QAAOSwlAFcByPE:rk:32:pf:0


----------



## muchstuff

nushles said:


> Thank you so much! I was a bit concerned as there was no Fabrique en Italie on the label.


That was last used in S/S 2017 I believe.


----------



## muchstuff

fabfashionisto said:


> HI there! hoping you could please help me with this bag! Seller claims this is a 2010 and that the inside tag was repaired and sewn in upside down. On the fence with this one. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Bleu Roi City Bag
> Item Number: 113424092822
> Seller ID: kerryisntreal
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...=item1a689a4e96:g:H~QAAOSwlAFcByPE:rk:32:pf:0


Authentic and listed by a tPF member.


----------



## fabfashionisto

Thank you very much just pulled the trigger! That is fabulous! What a small world!


----------



## muchstuff

fabfashionisto said:


> Thank you very much just pulled the trigger! That is fabulous! What a small world!


My pleasure, be sure to post mod shots when you receive her!


----------



## RBV

Hi lovelies! Kindly help me authenticate this Balenciaga bag. I am planning on buying this from a friend’s friend but not sure if its authentic. Thank you in advance!

Item name: Balenciaga Two way bag
Seller ID: evol yliseup


----------



## muchstuff

RBV said:


> Hi lovelies! Kindly help me authenticate this Balenciaga bag. I am planning on buying this from a friend’s friend but not sure if its authentic. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Two way bag
> Seller ID: evol yliseup


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## RBV

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.



Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

RBV said:


> Thank you!


Any time!


----------



## VanesZ

Hi Ladies,
I need help to authenticate this Balenciaga bag which my Friend said she bought from Florence, Italy.
I have uploaded some photos.
Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

VanesZ said:


> View attachment 4280063
> View attachment 4280106
> View attachment 4280065
> View attachment 4280064
> View attachment 4280105
> View attachment 4280061
> View attachment 4280062
> View attachment 4280102
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> I need help to authenticate this Balenciaga bag which my Friend said she bought from Florence, Italy.
> I have uploaded some photos.
> Thank you!


not authentic


----------



## Luv n bags

Hi there!

Please help me with this bag I purchased from TRR quite awhile ago.  Luckily, I screenshot all the photos and my receipt from them in case there are issues.
Here goes


----------



## Luv n bags

And more
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Thanks for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

Miso Fine said:


> And more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Sorry to keep asking but can we get a pic of the tag back in its entirety with the MADE IN ITALY clear and close up?


----------



## Luv n bags

Couple more
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









If it helps any, the original retail listed for this bag was $2125.  And it included the dust bag and tags - which I can’t find to save my life.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## VanesZ

ksuromax said:


> not authentic


Hihi!

May I ask which part of the bag is not right?


----------



## muchstuff

VanesZ said:


> Hihi!
> 
> May I ask which part of the bag is not right?


Sorry but we don't discuss details on a public forum...we don't want to help counterfeiters do a better job!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Howdy! Sorry to bother but I was wondering if I can get this authenticated? Thanks so much!

Name: BALENCIAGA Agneau Covered Classic Porte-Monnaie M Coin Purse Grey

Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenc...lassic-porte-monnaie-m-coin-purse-grey-313877


----------



## dind33

Hi, can you please help me to authenticate this pompon? I’m not so sure about the data code.


----------



## dind33

dind33 said:


> Hi, can you please help me to authenticate this pompon? I’m not so sure about the data code.




Forgot this one.Thank you very much for helping me!!


----------



## muchstuff

dind33 said:


> Forgot this one.Thank you very much for helping me!!


Not authentic, sorry!


----------



## muchstuff

Yoshi1296 said:


> Howdy! Sorry to bother but I was wondering if I can get this authenticated? Thanks so much!
> 
> Name: BALENCIAGA Agneau Covered Classic Porte-Monnaie M Coin Purse Grey
> 
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenc...lassic-porte-monnaie-m-coin-purse-grey-313877


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Yoshi1296

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.



Thanks!!!


----------



## tasjaa

Hi can someone help me authenticate this balenciaga metallic edge hip bag  thanks so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Yoshi1296 said:


> Thanks!!!


My pleasure!


----------



## Mulberrymad1812

could anyone help me authenticate this bag please?
Ive been told its a vintage balenciaga bought form galleries lafayette Paris and that balenciaga bags do not have serial numbers pre 2005 (which i don't think is true....)
I haven't received the bag yet so cannot add additional pictures until i receive it but I've included the link to the item
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/183575048234

Because the auction has finished you may not see it, so I've uploaded the images.
Thanks in advance


----------



## muchstuff

Mulberrymad1812 said:


> could anyone help me authenticate this bag please?
> Ive been told its a vintage balenciaga bought form galleries lafayette Paris and that balenciaga bags do not have serial numbers pre 2005 (which i don't think is true....)
> I haven't received the bag yet so cannot add additional pictures until i receive it but I've included the link to the item
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/183575048234
> 
> Because the auction has finished you may not see it, so I've uploaded the images.
> Thanks in advance


Sorry, I don't know the vintage non-moto bags at all.


----------



## Mulberrymad1812

thanks for your


muchstuff said:


> Sorry, I don't know the vintage non-moto bags at all.


 reply.
are there any other people on here that can help?

lindsay


----------



## Mulberrymad1812

Mulberrymad1812 said:


> thanks for your
> 
> reply.
> are there any other people on here that can help?
> 
> lindsay


it should have also said, thanks for your reply. I've never used a forum before. sorry.


----------



## Mulberrymad1812

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, I don't know the vintage non-moto bags at all.


Hi, I just found it, and its a 1960's bag!! wow!!
it is authentic and i can't wait ti receive it!! whoo hooo!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Mulberrymad1812 said:


> Hi, I just found it, and its a 1960's bag!! wow!!
> it is authentic and i can't wait ti receive it!! whoo hooo!


Congrats, if you want to post again when you receive it please add a close up pic of the back of the interior tag is there's anything on it, the back of the zipper head and reference your original post number.


----------



## designergoods

I am considering this bag. Familiar with their moto jackets but a Balenciaga bag newbie. Appreciate any feedback.

Item Name: BALENCIAGA CITY TAN LEATHER SATCHEL HOBO SHOULDER PURSE
Item Number: 183591240063
Seller ID: caroku-0 (31 )
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...240063?hash=item2abee4017f:g:uMAAAOSw27lcF9mg


----------



## muchstuff

designergoods said:


> I am considering this bag. Familiar with their moto jackets but a Balenciaga bag newbie. Appreciate any feedback.
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA CITY TAN LEATHER SATCHEL HOBO SHOULDER PURSE
> Item Number: 183591240063
> Seller ID: caroku-0 (31 )
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...240063?hash=item2abee4017f:g:uMAAAOSw27lcF9mg


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## designergoods

muchstuff: Thank you so much for your quick response ...will continue on with the search


----------



## muchstuff

designergoods said:


> Thank you so much for your quick response ...will continue on with the search


My pleasure!


----------



## Elineee

Hi! Can someone help me authenticate this Balenciaga Giant City with Silver hardware? Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Elineee said:


> Hi! Can someone help me authenticate this Balenciaga Giant City with Silver hardware? Thank you so much!


Can you please add a pic of the rivet and the back of the tag right side up. Please reference your original post number when you do, thanks.


----------



## Trisha A

Item Name: Balenciaga City RH
Item Number: N 0754C 115748 3444
Seller ID: 
*stylishyou*

Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...=item4d83e0145e:g:9VoAAOSwivNbLyoS:rk:39:pf:0

If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
then attach any photos


----------



## muchstuff

Trisha AV said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga City RH
> Item Number: N 0754C 115748 3444
> Seller ID:
> *stylishyou*
> 
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...=item4d83e0145e:g:9VoAAOSwivNbLyoS:rk:39:pf:0
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> then attach any photos


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Trisha A

Item Name:  Balenciaga White Leather Classic Stud City Bag 
Item Number: N 0223 C 102106
Seller ID:
tiggortlover17

Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...ag-Pre-Owned-W-Original-Dust-Bag/264081418506


----------



## muchstuff

Trisha AV said:


> Item Name:  Balenciaga White Leather Classic Stud City Bag
> Item Number: N 0223 C 102106
> Seller ID:
> tiggortlover17
> 
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...ag-Pre-Owned-W-Original-Dust-Bag/264081418506


Not authentic sorry.


----------



## *Jenn*

There’s no way this is real, right?

BALENCIAGA PARIS HANDBAG https://item.mercari.com/gl/m84009839157/


----------



## muchstuff

*Jenn* said:


> There’s no way this is real, right?
> 
> BALENCIAGA PARIS HANDBAG https://item.mercari.com/gl/m84009839157/


Nope, it's not, sorry.


----------



## Trisha A

Item Name: Balenciaga Velo 
Item Number: 282010 2720 I or L 538735
Seller ID: mora.brid


Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-City-Velo-Bag/323603361320


----------



## muchstuff

Trisha AV said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga Velo
> Item Number: 282010 2720 I or L 538735
> Seller ID: mora.brid
> 
> 
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-City-Velo-Bag/323603361320


Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2013 beige nougatine.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Storm702

Hello all! Can you please have a look at this Day?  [emoji847] Thanks for all you do, and happy holidays!


----------



## muchstuff

Storm702 said:


> Hello all! Can you please have a look at this Day?  [emoji847] Thanks for all you do, and happy holidays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4284292
> View attachment 4284293
> View attachment 4284294
> View attachment 4284295
> View attachment 4284296
> View attachment 4284297
> View attachment 4284298


Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2010 cyclade.


----------



## Storm702

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2010 cyclade.


Oh yay! Thank you so much, muchstuff[emoji41] I appreciate all your help with my Bal purchases So excited to wear her[emoji4]


----------



## muchstuff

Storm702 said:


> Oh yay! Thank you so much, muchstuff[emoji41] I appreciate all your help with my Bal purchases So excited to wear her[emoji4]


My pleasure, enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Elineee

Hi, could someone authenticate this bag for me? Thank you.
I've asked for more pics but i'm still waiting...

Item Name: Balenciaga Giant Silver hardware
Link: https: //www.rebelle.com/nl/balenciaga-tassen-3210480


----------



## muchstuff

Elineee said:


> Hi, could someone authenticate this bag for me? Thank you.
> I've asked for more pics but i'm still waiting...
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Giant Silver hardware
> Link: https: //www.rebelle.com/nl/balenciaga-tassen-3210480


What I see looks OK but the photos aren’t adequate for authentication, still need pics of the bale, rivet, back of interior tag and back of zipper head.


----------



## balnoob

Hi! Appreciate it if you could please authenticate this bag. Seller says it was bought from a Japan second hand store.  I am awaiting more pics 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 . Many thanks!
	

		
			
		

		
	



Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga City.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

balnoob said:


> Hi! Appreciate it if you could please authenticate this bag. Seller says it was bought from a Japan second hand store.  I am awaiting more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4286078
> View attachment 4286079
> View attachment 4286087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Many thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4286076
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga City.
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


Please repost with the needed pics, see link below in red. Not keen on what I’m seeing so far but won’t commit without the proper photos.


----------



## ksuromax

balnoob said:


> Hi! Appreciate it if you could please authenticate this bag. Seller says it was bought from a Japan second hand store.  I am awaiting more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4286078
> View attachment 4286079
> View attachment 4286087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Many thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4286076
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga City.
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


hi, these pics are not enough for authentication, need rivets, bale, front of the tag (plate) zipper head underneath, all clear, sharp and up-close, please


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Please repost with the needed pics, see link below in red. Not keen on what I’m seeing so far but won’t commit without the proper photos.


cross posted


----------



## balnoob

muchstuff said:


> Please repost with the needed pics, see link below in red. Not keen on what I’m seeing so far but won’t commit without the proper photos.


Will do when I get the photos, many thanks!


----------



## couturely

Hi! May someone authenticate this 2016 Small Classic City in Gris Fossile? TIA!


----------



## Jaded81

Item Name: BALENCIAGA Classic Studs City Leather Handbag Shoulder Bag Black
Item Number: 113460551778
Seller ID:  readysetwear
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...dbag-Shoulder-Bag-Black/113460551778#viTabs_0


----------



## Jaded81

Item Name: Balenciaga City Satchel Shoulder Hand Bag Lambskin Leather Blue 5044
Item Number: 323606303055
Seller ID:  brandoff_hk
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...bskin-Leather-Blue-5044/323606303055#viTabs_0


----------



## muchstuff

couturely said:


> Hi! May someone authenticate this 2016 Small Classic City in Gris Fossile? TIA!


Please post a pic of the entire wording on the tag back (it's partially obscured). Also a flat, face forward pic of the bale.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Jaded81 said:


> Item Name: BALENCIAGA Classic Studs City Leather Handbag Shoulder Bag Black
> Item Number: 113460551778
> Seller ID:  readysetwear
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...dbag-Shoulder-Bag-Black/113460551778#viTabs_0


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

Jaded81 said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga City Satchel Shoulder Hand Bag Lambskin Leather Blue 5044
> Item Number: 323606303055
> Seller ID:  brandoff_hk
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...bskin-Leather-Blue-5044/323606303055#viTabs_0


Missing too many pics for authentication, please see the link in red below for pics needed. A better pic of the interior tag is needed as well, that one's not useful.


----------



## Frapoes

Hi everyone!

I recently bought this Medium Ville bag from Gilt and I’ve been hearing Gilt sometimes sells fakes, so I just wanted to get some feedback. 

Thank you!


----------



## couturely

muchstuff said:


> Please post a pic of the entire wording on the tag back (it's partially obscured). Also a flat, face forward pic of the bale.



Please see updated photos. Sorry, what is the bale?


----------



## ksuromax

couturely said:


> Please see updated photos. Sorry, what is the bale?


this is the bale


----------



## couturely

ksuromax said:


> this is the bale











Hope this is good enough, thanks!


----------



## Trisha A

Item Name: Balenciaga Classic City PINK
Item Number: N 13831 N 115748
Seller ID: fliptx
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/1737052462...53b5d8c1670aa410c75676bffd90539&ul_noapp=true


----------



## DonnaS

Please authenticate this Balenciaga city I purchased from therealreal.com.  Upon closer inspection,  I’ve noticed it has been dyed/restored but I’m ok with it. I got a great deal and just want to be sure it’s authentic. 

Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

DonnaS said:


> View attachment 4288487
> View attachment 4288488
> View attachment 4288489
> View attachment 4288490
> View attachment 4288491
> View attachment 4288492
> View attachment 4288493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please authenticate this Balenciaga city I purchased from therealreal.com.  Upon closer inspection,  I’ve noticed it has been dyed/restored but I’m ok with it. I got a great deal and just want to be sure it’s authentic.
> 
> Thank you


can you take clearer shots please? 
front tag is perfect, need the same sharp the back of it, and rivets as well are blurred.


----------



## ksuromax

Trisha AV said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic City PINK
> Item Number: N 13831 N 115748
> Seller ID: fliptx
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/173705246290?ul_ref=https%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F0%2F0%2F0%3Fmpre%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fulk%252Fitm%252F173705246290%26rvr_id%3D0%26rvr_ts%3De53b5d8c1670aa410c75676bffd90539&ul_noapp=true


some pics required for Authentication are missing (zipper head underneath, rivets, back side of the leather tag)


----------



## ksuromax

couturely said:


> Please see updated photos. Sorry, what is the bale?





couturely said:


> Hope this is good enough, thanks!


looks fine to me


----------



## DonnaS

ksuromax said:


> can you take clearer shots please?
> front tag is perfect, need the same sharp the back of it, and rivets as well are blurred.



Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

DonnaS said:


> View attachment 4289071
> View attachment 4289072
> 
> 
> Thank you!


looks good to me, but the cord on the handles obviously has been replaced.


----------



## ksuromax

Frapoes said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I recently bought this Medium Ville bag from Gilt and I’ve been hearing Gilt sometimes sells fakes, so I just wanted to get some feedback.
> 
> Thank you!


i am sorry, i cannot help you with this model, maybe someone else will have more experience to advise you


----------



## Sarahhobo

Hi, can any expertises please authenticate the balenciaga for me. Thanks in advance and appreciate your help .
Item name : Authentic Balenciaga - Moto Bag. Navy blue. Rose gold hardware
Item number : 182935740426
Seller ID : a_king88
Link : https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

Sarahhobo said:


> Hi, can any expertises please authenticate the balenciaga for me. Thanks in advance and appreciate your help .
> Item name : Authentic Balenciaga - Moto Bag. Navy blue. Rose gold hardware
> Item number : 182935740426
> Seller ID : a_king88
> Link : https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-Moto-Bag-Navy-blue-Rose-gold-hardware/182935740426?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


nothing screams off, but these pictures are not good for solid authentication, please, check the pics samples in this link and get the required ones, clear and sharp. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## terene

hello

can help me to verify this bag

item name: balenciaga giant silver envelope
seller: private

thank you


----------



## ksuromax

terene said:


> View attachment 4289637
> View attachment 4289638
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hello
> 
> can help me to verify this bag
> 
> item name: balenciaga giant silver envelope
> seller: private
> 
> thank you


pics are not enough (missing back of the tag and zipper head) but from what i see, it looks promising  to me.


----------



## terene

ksuromax said:


> pics are not enough (missing back of the tag and zipper head) but from what i see, it looks promising  to me.


there you go for the missing pics

thank you


----------



## ksuromax

terene said:


> there you go for the missing pics
> 
> thank you


sorry, i was not clear enough, i need zipper head underneath, please


----------



## PinkTulip

Hello there--can you tell if this is authentic?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/292822525801

Not sure if the pictures are adequate. Thank you in advance!


----------



## terene

ksuromax said:


> sorry, i was not clear enough, i need zipper head underneath, please


is this the one?

thank you!


----------



## tasjaa

Anyone, please?



tasjaa said:


> Hi can someone help me authenticate this balenciaga metallic edge hip bag  thanks so much!


----------



## muchstuff

terene said:


> is this the one?
> 
> thank you!


She's looking for the back of the zipper head, with the logo on it.


----------



## muchstuff

PinkTulip said:


> Hello there--can you tell if this is authentic?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/292822525801
> 
> Not sure if the pictures are adequate. Thank you in advance!


Clear pics of the interior tags, the back of the zipper head needed.


----------



## PinkTulip

muchstuff said:


> Clear pics of the interior tags, the back of the zipper head needed.


Alrighty--on it!


----------



## terene

muchstuff said:


> She's looking for the back of the zipper head, with the logo on it.


thanks


----------



## muchstuff

terene said:


> thanks


Open the zipper, turn the zipper head inside out and look for a logo. Like this...but a better pic please, straight and forward facing to the camera.


----------



## terene

muchstuff said:


> Open the zipper, turn the zipper head inside out and look for a logo. Like this...but a better pic please, straight and forward facing to the camera.


----------



## anitalilac

dear authenticators,

Can you please authentic this for me?

Item: Balenciaga Town RH, I wonder if this is Rose Thulian? It doesn't look that bright.
Seller ID : Readysetwear
eBay item number: 123518683302

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Town-Classic-Studs-in-Hot-Pink-Fuschia-Leather-Long-Strap-Handbag/123518683302?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=e1dd8911e19449eb9c210299446d11ce&pid=100675&rk=2&rkt=10&sd=183496517062&itm=123518683302&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:9ae691e8-0b03-11e9-8980-74dbd1802fe8|parentrq:f77002501670ad4829ac0a0bfff37c00|iid:1

thanks


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## anitalilac

Can you please authenticate this too?

Item : Balanciaga Town in Blue ( no idea the exact name) RH
Seller ID : Wetkandy
eBay item number: 183496517062

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e-Leather-Classic-Brass-Hardware/183496517062

thanks!


----------



## anitalilac

This is my final request for now. I did ask the seller for more pictures of the bale and rivet upfront a few days ago. She has yet to respond.

Item :Balenciaga Town in 2010 Castagna Brown
Seller Id : Peace1843
eBay item number: 264103679506

https://www.ebay.com/itm/GORGEOUS-Balenciaga-Town/264103679506

Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

I think you're good to go.


----------



## muchstuff

tasjaa said:


> Anyone, please?


While everything looks good the colour code on this bag is for rose bruyere rather than rouge cerise, which is what it looks like to me. @peacebabe , @ksuromax , what do you ladies think?


----------



## muchstuff

anitalilac said:


> dear authenticators,
> 
> Can you please authentic this for me?
> 
> Item: Balenciaga Town RH, I wonder if this is Rose Thulian? It doesn't look that bright.
> Seller ID : Readysetwear
> eBay item number: 123518683302
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Town-Classic-Studs-in-Hot-Pink-Fuschia-Leather-Long-Strap-Handbag/123518683302?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=e1dd8911e19449eb9c210299446d11ce&pid=100675&rk=2&rkt=10&sd=183496517062&itm=123518683302&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:9ae691e8-0b03-11e9-8980-74dbd1802fe8|parentrq:f77002501670ad4829ac0a0bfff37c00|iid:1
> 
> thanks


Authentic in my opinion, rose thulian.


----------



## muchstuff

anitalilac said:


> Can you please authenticate this too?
> 
> Item : Balanciaga Town in Blue ( no idea the exact name) RH
> Seller ID : Wetkandy
> eBay item number: 183496517062
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e-Leather-Classic-Brass-Hardware/183496517062
> 
> thanks!


Don't love the look of the tag back but the other markers look good and the seller handles a lot of Bals. I'd like to see a pic of the bale. Blue lavande is the colour (hint...take a good look at the leather on the back of the bag before you purchase).


----------



## muchstuff

anitalilac said:


> This is my final request for now. I did ask the seller for more pictures of the bale and rivet upfront a few days ago. She has yet to respond.
> 
> Item :Balenciaga Town in 2010 Castagna Brown
> Seller Id : Peace1843
> eBay item number: 264103679506
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/GORGEOUS-Balenciaga-Town/264103679506
> 
> Thanks


Authentic, seller is a very trusted TPFer, she authenticates here.


----------



## isun83

Hi, Please help to authenticate
thank you! 

Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Gold City Small Leather Shoulder Bag, Black
Item Number: 233064889515
Seller ID: gomike11
Link: https://ebay.us/u1PhPh


----------



## muchstuff

isun83 said:


> Hi, Please help to authenticate
> thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Gold City Small Leather Shoulder Bag, Black
> Item Number: 233064889515
> Seller ID: gomike11
> Link: https://ebay.us/u1PhPh


Please see the link below for photos needed for authentication.


----------



## anitalilac

muchstuff said:


> I think you're good to go.


Thanks Muchstuff. I'm excited, as I really love this style. 
Happy New Year!


----------



## anitalilac

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, rose thulian.


----------



## anitalilac

muchstuff said:


> Authentic, seller is a very trusted TPFer, she authenticates here.


good to know, the perfect  neutral . Again I appreciate your time


----------



## anitalilac

muchstuff said:


> Don't love the look of the tag back but the other markers look good and the seller handles a lot of Bals. I'd like to see a pic of the bale. Blue lavande is the colour (hint...take a good look at the leather on the back of the bag before you purchase).


I am glad you mention the back. I managed to scrutinize it closer. Thank you for having our backs!


----------



## muchstuff

anitalilac said:


> Thanks Muchstuff. I'm excited, as I really love this style.
> Happy New Year!


That "good to go" response was for terene, for some reason it didn't link to her post, but you saw the three responses for your posts anyway. My pleasure and let us know what you decide to purchase!


----------



## muchstuff

.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

@terene for some reason my reply won't link to your post. I think you're fine re: the clutch


----------



## Anchisa

Hi guy ! first of all If I post this in wrong column and use wrong words I very sorry for that I totally new in this website and not good in english.

I just realise that my balenciaga have some suspicious details.
first, I saw that edge of this bag (needlework) is not smooth. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Second things 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4290984



I also saw some thread in the front of this bag ^

So I would like to ask you guy that Is it possible that some of those suspicious details can happen in Authentic balenciaga bag. I try to be optimistic by think that its a handmade bag so it possible to have those suspicious details but this is my first hand bag that I do not buy from official shop by myself (I ask my friend to buy it for me) so I very worry about it so please help me figure out ~ Please~

Thank you


----------



## terene

muchstuff said:


> @terene for some reason my reply won't link to your post. I think you're fine re: the clutch


hello muchstuff

thank you...so it's genuine thanks


----------



## terene

thank you...


muchstuff said:


> That "good to go" response was for terene, for some reason it didn't link to her post, but you saw the three responses for your posts anyway. My pleasure and let us know what you decide to purchase!


----------



## muchstuff

terene said:


> hello muchstuff
> 
> thank you...so it's genuine thanks


My pleasure!


----------



## RadiantPig

Hello! I am thinking of purchasing this from a local seller on Facebook (not an auction site) and would like to know if it is authentic. The pictures I am posting were taken by the seller and sent to me. The seller says that it is a 2006 Spring/Summer "City" bag made of lambskin. I thought it looked more like a "First" and in chèvre leather. I appreciate any help someone can offer!


----------



## muchstuff

RadiantPig said:


> Hello! I am thinking of purchasing this from a local seller on Facebook (not an auction site) and would like to know if it is authentic. The pictures I am posting were taken by the seller and sent to me. The seller says that it is a 2006 Spring/Summer "City" bag made of lambskin. I thought it looked more like a "First" and in chèvre leather. I appreciate any help someone can offer!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4292325
> View attachment 4292326
> 
> 
> View attachment 4292327
> 
> View attachment 4292328
> 
> View attachment 4292329
> 
> View attachment 4292330
> 
> View attachment 4292331
> 
> View attachment 4292332


2006 chèvre First. Re: authenticity, please see the pics needed in the link below, I think you're OK but can't enlarge the attached pics to see detail. If you repost, please attach full sized pics of the front and back of the interior tag, the bale, rivet, and back of zipper head.


----------



## RadiantPig

muchstuff said:


> 2006 chèvre First. Re: authenticity, please see the pics needed in the link below, I think you're OK but can't enlarge the attached pics to see detail. If you repost, please attach full sized pics of the front and back of the interior tag, the bale, rivet, and back of zipper head.



Thank you so much for your time! These are the only pics the seller would provide. I will repost after I purchase it and hope for the best.


----------



## muchstuff

RadiantPig said:


> Thank you so much for your time! These are the only pics the seller would provide. I will repost after I purchase it and hope for the best.


My pleasure!


----------



## the_blu_peacock

Hi there,

Could you please help me authenticate this item?

Item Name: 2012 BALENCIAGA Rare Rose Giant Arena Papyrus Classic Large Work Hand Bag EUC
Item Number: 173713718337
Seller ID: imindet
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173713718337


----------



## muchstuff

the_blu_peacock said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this item?
> 
> Item Name: 2012 BALENCIAGA Rare Rose Giant Arena Papyrus Classic Large Work Hand Bag EUC
> Item Number: 173713718337
> Seller ID: imindet
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173713718337


Authentic in my opinion but the colour isn't papyrus, it's gris poivre.


----------



## the_blu_peacock

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion but the colour isn't papyrus, it's gris poivre.


Thank you so much! I thought it was odd that the seller is describing the color as rose lol


----------



## the_blu_peacock

I have one more I'm looking at purchasing that I need authenticated please.

Item Name: Balenciaga Authentic Leather Stud "City" Bag Dark Navy Used w/ Tags
Item Number: 192769603079
Seller ID: mrs_magoo79
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/192769603079


----------



## muchstuff

the_blu_peacock said:


> Thank you so much! I thought it was odd that the seller is describing the color as rose lol


I’m assuming they meant rose gold for the  hardware


----------



## muchstuff

the_blu_peacock said:


> I have one more I'm looking at purchasing that I need authenticated please.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Authentic Leather Stud "City" Bag Dark Navy Used w/ Tags
> Item Number: 192769603079
> Seller ID: mrs_magoo79
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/192769603079


What I see looks OK but for authentication purposes it's missing pics of the bale and the rivet.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

Anchisa said:


> Hi guy ! first of all If I post this in wrong column and use wrong words I very sorry for that I totally new in this website and not good in english.
> 
> I just realise that my balenciaga have some suspicious details.
> first, I saw that edge of this bag (needlework) is not smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290982
> View attachment 4290987
> 
> 
> Second things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290984
> View attachment 4290985
> View attachment 4290988
> 
> I also saw some thread in the front of this bag ^
> 
> So I would like to ask you guy that Is it possible that some of those suspicious details can happen in Authentic balenciaga bag. I try to be optimistic by think that its a handmade bag so it possible to have those suspicious details but this is my first hand bag that I do not buy from official shop by myself (I ask my friend to buy it for me) so I very worry about it so please help me figure out ~ Please~
> 
> Thank you
> View attachment 4290994
> View attachment 4290995
> View attachment 4290996
> View attachment 4290997
> View attachment 4290998
> View attachment 4291000


hi, did you friend bring you the bill, Balenciaga cards for this bag?? 
this is a current season model, and it must be coming with full set of extras. 
what you refer to as 'not smooth threading' is a second line of thread to make this part (where a few layers of leather are stacked) stronger, as for the threads in the second shot, are they sewn in? or, maybe, it's the flint the bag picked up from the dustbag?? it's very hard to comment with confidence as we only go by your pictures, which are not sharp enough, and we have only one angle to view. 
I wish i could hold/touch the bag to inspect it closely, because this is a new model and we don't have yet enough of information to advise regarding these tiny details, whether they are a norm, or, an off sign. 
Tag looks consistent (font, layout) but i have not seen any G12 City bags myself, neither the code seems to be legit, i checked 433363 on Balenciaga.com and it didn't find any reference. 
Ask your friend for the supporting documents and let us know if you see any more details, which we can't see from the pics.


----------



## Felicity FR

Dear All,
I need you supporta in order ti authenticate ti Balenciaga city black gold 12 hardware, I find thai buyer in Depop Italy app. Many  thanks in advance.


----------



## muchstuff

Felicity FR said:


> Dear All,
> I need you supporta in order ti authenticate ti Balenciaga city black gold 12 hardware, I find thai buyer in Depop Italy app. Many  thanks in advance.


Please see the link below in red for the pics needed for authentication.


----------



## Felicity FR

muchstuff said:


> Please see the link below in red for the pics needed for authentication.


sorry I don’t see the link in red.


----------



## Felicity FR

muchstuff said:


> Please see the link below in red for the pics needed for authentication.


Sorry maybe I understand, please find here attached more pictures


----------



## ksuromax

Felicity FR said:


> Sorry maybe I understand, please find here attached more pictures


this is not authentic, sorry


----------



## Felicity FR

ksuromax said:


> this is not authentic, sorry


Thank you for your support


----------



## ksuromax

Felicity FR said:


> Thank you for your support


anytime


----------



## Bellenyx

Hello please authenciate this item for me. Thanks a lot!

Item name: Classic City S


----------



## muchstuff

Bellenyx said:


> View attachment 4293517
> View attachment 4293518
> View attachment 4293519
> View attachment 4293520
> View attachment 4293521
> View attachment 4293522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello please authenciate this item for me. Thanks a lot!
> 
> Item name: Classic City S


Hi and welcome, you're missing the pics needed for authentication, please see the link below.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Trisha A

Hi, here's the update link with more photos.

Item Name:Balenciagae Classic City in pink
Item Number: N 13831 N 115748 - metal tag // 115748 6643 1669 - back of the metal tag
Seller ID:fliptx
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-City-Bag-Pink/173705246290


----------



## LoveJoos

Hi please can advise if this is authentic balenciaga 
Many thanks for your help and advice 
Best regards
The brand words are almost gone n the number underneath is very unreadable 

Is it a fake?


----------



## muchstuff

Trisha AV said:


> Hi, here's the update link with more photos.
> 
> Item Name:Balenciagae Classic City in pink
> Item Number: N 13831 N 115748 - metal tag // 115748 6643 1669 - back of the metal tag
> Seller ID:fliptx
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-City-Bag-Pink/173705246290


What I see looks OK but you're missing pics of the bale and the rivet.


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Hi please can advise if this is authentic balenciaga
> Many thanks for your help and advice
> Best regards
> The brand words are almost gone n the number underneath is very unreadable
> 
> Is it a fake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4294314
> View attachment 4294318
> View attachment 4294319
> View attachment 4294321
> View attachment 4294322
> View attachment 4294330
> View attachment 4294332
> View attachment 4294338


Please post a good clear pic of the front and back of the interior tag. Close up and facing the camera, no angles please. Quote this post number when you repost.


----------



## LoveJoos

muchstuff said:


> Please post a good clear pic of the front and back of the interior tag. Close up and facing the camera, no angles please. Quote this post number when you repost.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## LoveJoos

Sorry its really not readable 
Can this be authentic ?
Many thanks for your reply


----------



## muchstuff

Can you try one more time? As close to the camera as possible and not bent. The bag looks OK to me based on the other markers and the style code is correct. My guess is that someone washed the interior lining and the tag got soaked. Hard to avoid that , I've done it with one of my bags. It's the only thing I can think of that would account for the tag being in that condition. Hard to say whether the entire bag was washed or just the lining.


----------



## tasjaa

muchstuff said:


> While everything looks good the colour code on this bag is for rose bruyere rather than rouge cerise, which is what it looks like to me. @peacebabe , @ksuromax , what do you ladies think?


Wow thank you, any updates? The color is slightly different in real life than in the pics.. I hope I didnt buy a fake thank you for your reply...


----------



## muchstuff

tasjaa said:


> Wow thank you, any updates? The color is slightly different in real life than in the pics.. I hope I didnt buy a fake thank you for your reply...


Bad time of year for research, everyone's been doing Christmas and New Year's. I did some looking around and I can't account for the colour code being incorrect. Even if the colour is slightly different IRL there's a big difference between rouge cerise and rose bruyere. Can you post another pic of the tag back for me? I'd like a better look at the font on the bottom line, its hard to see the accent.


----------



## LoveJoos

muchstuff said:


> Can you try one more time? As close to the camera as possible and not bent. The bag looks OK to me based on the other markers and the style code is correct. My guess is that someone washed the interior lining and the tag got soaked. Hard to avoid that , I've done it with one of my bags. It's the only thing I can think of that would account for the tag being in that condition. Hard to say whether the entire bag was washed or just the lining.


----------



## LoveJoos

Oh washed the bag?
Make sense now 
Wow
Thanks for your wisdom


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Oh washed the bag?
> Make sense now
> Wow
> Thanks for your wisdom


You really can't read the tag although in one of the earlier pics I could just read the style number....I'm going with authentic based on the rest of the pics.


----------



## tasjaa

muchstuff said:


> Bad time of year for research, everyone's been doing Christmas and New Year's. I did some looking around and I can't account for the colour code being incorrect. Even if the colour is slightly different IRL there's a big difference between rouge cerise and rose bruyere. Can you post another pic of the tag back for me? I'd like a better look at the font on the bottom line, its hard to see the accent.



Sorry I just checked and the colors are definetly different. Here is a pic of the back tag hope its much clearer and helpful. Thanks so much for looking into this!


----------



## muchstuff

tasjaa said:


> Sorry I just checked and the colors are definetly different. Here is a pic of the back tag hope its much clearer and helpful. Thanks so much for looking into this!


Here's a pic of rose bruyere, code 6320. Here's rouge cerise, code 6216. Rouge brique is 6360. Your pic looks like it's taken in fairly warm light, these three are all from online sites where the lighting is usually hotter. Any chance of a pic in outdoor light, where it's more neutral? I have to admit to not having an answer here, your bag looks authentic to my eye but with an incorrect colour code I wouldn't feel right signing off on it. @ksuromax is still celebrating the holidays and peacebabe's on sabbatical, hopefully one of them will see this and check in.


----------



## PinkTulip

Here's hoping!! Is this Balenciaga Traveller backpack authentic?

Thank you Authenticators!


----------



## muchstuff

PinkTulip said:


> Here's hoping!! Is this Balenciaga Traveller backpack authentic?
> 
> Thank you Authenticators!


No link, no photos?


----------



## PinkTulip

Sorry!! I always struggle with posting photos on here.
Please see the pictures below and thank you in advance.


----------



## muchstuff

PinkTulip said:


> Sorry!! I always struggle with posting photos on here.
> Please see the pictures below and thank you in advance.


The tag pics are sideways and unclear. I can live with sideways if you really can't figure out how to fix that but the clarity is an issue. Ideally we need forward facing, close up and very clear pics.


----------



## PinkTulip

I'll try again...it's dark where I am so the lighting isn't great. Here's my second try:


----------



## muchstuff

PinkTulip said:


> I'll try again...it's dark where I am so the lighting isn't great. Here's my second try:


Sorry, I can't make out the tag back, try a better light source?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## PinkTulip

Take 4! If this doesn't work. I'll try again tomorrow--when the lighting is better. I must be off today. Thanks for being so patient.


----------



## muchstuff

PinkTulip said:


> Take 4! If this doesn't work. I'll try again tomorrow--when the lighting is better. I must be off today. Thanks for being so patient.


It's better but I can't see the entire bottom line. Give it a try tomorrow!


----------



## LoveJoos

muchstuff said:


> You really can't read the tag although in one of the earlier pics I could just read the style number....I'm going with authentic based on the rest of the pics.



With sunlight now 
Hence can see the print so much better
Wow its like solving mystery
Now can see the Made in Italy word


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> With sunlight now
> Hence can see the print so much better
> Wow its like solving mystery
> Now can see the Made in Italy word


I think you're fine. Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## tasjaa

muchstuff said:


> Here's a pic of rose bruyere, code 6320. Here's rouge cerise, code 6216. Rouge brique is 6360. Your pic looks like it's taken in fairly warm light, these three are all from online sites where the lighting is usually hotter. Any chance of a pic in outdoor light, where it's more neutral? I have to admit to not having an answer here, your bag looks authentic to my eye but with an incorrect colour code I wouldn't feel right signing off on it. @ksuromax is still celebrating the holidays and peacebabe's on sabbatical, hopefully one of them will see this and check in.
> View attachment 4294596
> View attachment 4294598
> View attachment 4294599


Thank you so much! I will try to take a pic in natural light tomorrow. Thanks again, I really appreciate it! Im so curious now


----------



## PinkTulip

Okay-- how about these? Are these tag pictures good?


----------



## Trisha A

muchstuff said:


> What I see looks OK but you're missing pics of the bale and the rivet.


----------



## muchstuff

PinkTulip said:


> Take 4! If this doesn't work. I'll try again tomorrow--when the lighting is better. I must be off today. Thanks for being so patient.


I'm not an expert on the backpack but based on the pics you've shown here I'd say authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

Trisha AV said:


> View attachment 4295119
> View attachment 4295120
> View attachment 4295121


Please see the pics in the link below re: bale and rivet.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## PinkTulip

muchstuff said:


> I'm not an expert on the backpack but based on the pics you've shown here I'd say authentic in my opinion.


Thank you very much--I can see how busy you are in here!


----------



## muchstuff

PinkTulip said:


> Thank you very much--I can see how busy you are in here!


My pleasure... enjoy!


----------



## carh

Can you please authenticate this? Thank you so much!


----------



## angelhag

Could you please authenticate this bag? Thank you so much in advance. Apologies if the images are all over the place. Also if you have any idea the year and colour it might be? Thank you again.


----------



## ksuromax

angelhag said:


> Could you please authenticate this bag? Thank you so much in advance. Apologies if the images are all over the place. Also if you have any idea the year and colour it might be? Thank you again.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4295467
> View attachment 4295468
> View attachment 4295469
> View attachment 4295470
> View attachment 4295471
> View attachment 4295472
> View attachment 4295473
> View attachment 4295474
> View attachment 4295475
> View attachment 4295476


Authentic
2010
Probably it's Bois de Rose


----------



## ksuromax

carh said:


> Can you please authenticate this? Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 4295441
> View attachment 4295442
> View attachment 4295444
> View attachment 4295445
> View attachment 4295446
> View attachment 4295447
> View attachment 4295448


Looks good to me


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## angelhag

ksuromax said:


> Authentic
> 2010
> Probably it's Bois de Rose



Thank you so much! I appreciate it!


----------



## CityGirl18

Hi authenticators,
Please help to authenticate this bag for me. Thanks alot!
Item Name: City 2011


----------



## Cupertino

Hi, please help me authenticate this item

Item Name: Balenciaga Mettalic Edge Small City Gris Acier


----------



## CityGirl18

Hi all,
Need help to authenticate this one also. Much appreciated!!
Item Name: Giant City 2012 light grey


----------



## muchstuff

CityGirl18 said:


> Hi authenticators,
> Please help to authenticate this bag for me. Thanks alot!
> Item Name: City 2011


Please post a clearer pic of the tag back, without bending it, thanks.


----------



## muchstuff

Cupertino said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this item
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Mettalic Edge Small City Gris Acier


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

CityGirl18 said:


> Hi all,
> Need help to authenticate this one also. Much appreciated!!
> Item Name: Giant City 2012 light grey


Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2011 ardoise.


----------



## ksuromax

angelhag said:


> Thank you so much! I appreciate it!


Anytime


----------



## Cupertino

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you so much for your time [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]


----------



## muchstuff

Cupertino said:


> Thank you so much for your time [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]


My pleasure!


----------



## CityGirl18

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2011 ardoise.


Thanks a lot!!


----------



## CityGirl18

muchstuff said:


> Please post a clearer pic of the tag back, without bending it, thanks.


Ok, am asking the seller to send it. Please bear with me for a while


----------



## muchstuff

CityGirl18 said:


> Thanks a lot!!


Most welcome!


----------



## muchstuff

CityGirl18 said:


> Ok, am asking the seller to send it. Please bear with me for a while


No worries, just be sure to quote the original post number when you repost.


----------



## CityGirl18

muchstuff said:


> No worries, just be sure to quote the original post number when you repost.


Hi, this is a closer look of the tag.
Post #10937


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## TotinScience

Hi ladies! 
I have deciced to foray into the world of Balenciaga and the bag for me is now extinct Day! 
Can someone please tell me if this is a real deal? 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...AOSwnJtb4LML:sc:FedExHomeDelivery!21202!US!-1
Thanks so much!


----------



## muchstuff

TotinScience said:


> Hi ladies!
> I have deciced to foray into the world of Balenciaga and the bag for me is now extinct Day!
> Can someone please tell me if this is a real deal?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...AOSwnJtb4LML:sc:FedExHomeDelivery!21202!US!-1
> Thanks so much!


What I see looks authentic but you're missing pics of the rivet and the back of the zipper head.


----------



## TotinScience

muchstuff said:


> What I see looks authentic but you're missing pics of the rivet and the back of the zipper head.


Thank you! I will post them as soon as I get them


----------



## muchstuff

CityGirl18 said:


> Hi, this is a closer look of the tag.
> Post #10937


Not authentic in my opinion, sorry. 

EDIT: I'm going to change my answer to unable to authenticate. Most of the markers for this bag look good with the exception of the tag back. However, I've found at least two other parme coloured bags with the same type of tag back. Its probably fine but I don't know why there would be two different styles of tag back for the same colour, same season.


----------



## muchstuff

TotinScience said:


> Thank you! I will post them as soon as I get them


Be sure to quote your original post number when you repost!


----------



## balnoob

Hi! Can you please see if this 2009 City is the real deal? Thanks a lot!


----------



## muchstuff

balnoob said:


> View attachment 4296635
> View attachment 4296636
> View attachment 4296638
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Can you please see if this 2009 City is the real deal? Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4296635


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## balnoob

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thanks!!


----------



## muchstuff

balnoob said:


> Thanks!!


Any time!


----------



## shers

Hai, this is my first post.. Will the expert here please help me authenticate this item


----------



## shers

Sorry, still trying to post other pics, keep on failing to upload them


----------



## shers




----------



## shers




----------



## CityGirl18

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic in my opinion, sorry.
> 
> EDIT: I'm going to change my answer to unable to authenticate. Most of the markers for this bag look good with the exception of the tag back. However, I've found at least two other parme coloured bags with the same type of tag back. Its probably fine but I don't know why there would be two different styles of tag back for the same colour, same season.


Ooh thanks a lot!! In that case, am gonna skip that one .


----------



## CityGirl18

Hi ladies,
How about this one? Does this have any red flag?
Balenciaga City Green 2010


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

CityGirl18 said:


> Ooh thanks a lot!! In that case, am gonna skip that one .


Let's see what @ksuromax  thinks...


----------



## muchstuff

shers said:


> View attachment 4296893
> View attachment 4296894
> View attachment 4296895
> View attachment 4296896
> View attachment 4296897


Please see pics needed for authentication in attached link.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## muchstuff

CityGirl18 said:


> Hi ladies,
> How about this one? Does this have any red flag?
> Balenciaga City Green 2010


Authentic in my opinion, keep in mind it's the back of the zipper head we need, not the front.


----------



## ksuromax

Ksuromax entirely agrees with @muchstuff
actually, that's why i dragged my feet with the answer, i wanted to dig a bit and see if i can find any solid YES, or NO answer, but nothing really to help with firm advice, hence i am not able to confirm it, but apart from that darn colour code all the rest indeed looks fine.
Sometimes Balenciaga does unexplainable things, and only with the time (and enough of bulletproof data) we gather info and can say something firm.
This is still pretty new bag, and we have not (yet) had enough of experience with non-conforming examples.
Sorry for not being able to help  you @CityGirl18


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Ksuromax entirely agrees with @muchstuff
> actually, that's why i dragged my feet with the answer, i wanted to dig a bit and see if i can find any solid YES, or NO answer, but nothing really to help with firm advice, hence i am not able to confirm it, but apart from that darn colour code all the rest indeed looks fine.
> Sometimes Balenciaga does unexplainable things, and only with the time (and enough of bulletproof data) we gather info and can say something firm.
> This is still pretty new bag, and we have not (yet) had enough of experience with non-conforming examples.
> Sorry for not being able to help  you @CityGirl18


Sorry ksuro, just to confirm, are you referencing Citygirl's parme bag with the questionable tag back (Post 10937) or Tasjaa's rouge cerise with the goofy colour code (post 10794)?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Sorry ksuro, just to confirm, are you referencing Citygirl's parme bag with the questionable tag back (Post 10937) or Tasjaa's rouge cerise with the goofy colour code (post 10794)?


oh, i was talking about the one with Cherise colour and Rose Bruere colour code, did you mean another one??


----------



## ksuromax

yay, silly me! 
i should have checked the original post! thanks for the ref No, i have had a look now, indeed, font looks different, indeed, hard to say firm. 
I would recommend to pass on it


----------



## muchstuff

.


----------



## kerstinmaria

Hello! I purchased this Balenciaga first on eBay and was hoping someone could help me take a look at it?

Thank you in advance!

Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Fast 103208 Women's Leather Shoulder Bag Bl 810000109841000
Item Number: 123521206066
Seller ID: ginzo-net9426 
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-B...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649 

Additional photos:


----------



## muchstuff

kerstinmaria said:


> Hello! I purchased this Balenciaga first on eBay and was hoping someone could help me take a look at it?
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Fast 103208 Women's Leather Shoulder Bag Bl 810000109841000
> Item Number: 123521206066
> Seller ID: ginzo-net9426
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-Fast-103208-Womens-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-Bl-810000109841000/123521206066?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Additional photos:


I'd say you're probably OK but you're missing pics of the bale and the back of the tag. If you were the winner please repost with all applicable pics, see link below.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## shers

Thk u @muchstuff , here’s the pics, i hope it can helps to authenticate this bag


----------



## kerstinmaria

muchstuff said:


> I'd say you're probably OK but you're missing pics of the bale and the back of the tag. If you were the winner please repost with all applicable pics, see link below.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/



Thank you so much! If you scroll down to the full item description the seller provided more pictures including the back of the tag and the bale.


----------



## muchstuff

kerstinmaria said:


> Thank you so much! If you scroll down to the full item description the seller provided more pictures including the back of the tag and the bale.


Sorry, I'm not seeing them. I see the back of the zipper head and the paper tag added but that's it. EDIT: I found the tag back but not the bale, I'd say you're fine.


----------



## muchstuff

shers said:


> View attachment 4297424
> View attachment 4297425
> View attachment 4297429
> View attachment 4297430
> View attachment 4297437
> View attachment 4297438
> View attachment 4297439
> View attachment 4297440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thk u @muchstuff , here’s the pics, i hope it can helps to authenticate this bag


It looks good to me but just conferring with another authenticator on it, the Y tags are still pretty new and I'm being cautious.


----------



## kerstinmaria

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, I'm not seeing them. I see the back of the zipper head and the paper tag added but that's it. EDIT: I found the tag back but not the bale, I'd say you're fine.



Glad to hear it!! Thank you again for your help!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

kerstinmaria said:


> Glad to hear it!! Thank you again for your help!


Any time!


----------



## shers

muchstuff said:


> It looks good to me but just conferring with another authenticator on it, the Y tags are still pretty new and I'm being cautious.



Thk u @muchstuff , will other authenticator help please?


----------



## muchstuff

shers said:


> Thk u @muchstuff , will other authenticator help please?


We'll let you know once we've chatted.


----------



## atran76

Hello,

Could you please help me authenticate this Balenciaga city in Rose Bruyere color? I noticed the serial code does not contain a letter which is used to indicate the year the bag was made. If possible, can you tell me which season this bag from, and what type of leather is this bag? In the listing, the description says the bag is Agneau, but in the picture, it looks like goat skin to me. I am very new to Balenciaga so please excuse my lack of knowledge.

Item name: Balenciaga Giant 12 Rose Gold City Rose Bruyere
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-rose-gold-city-rose-bruyere-294492

While researching  this bag, I came across an old listing from another reputable re-sale site on the same bag. The bag on this website has the same serial number as the one on Fashionphile. When I examined the pictures of these 2 bags, especially the serial leather tab, I don't think they are the same bag. Is it possible to have 2 bags with the exact serial #? Or are my eyes not seeing correctly?

I include the pictures of the bag on the other website below.


----------



## CityGirl18

ksuromax said:


> yay, silly me!
> i should have checked the original post! thanks for the ref No, i have had a look now, indeed, font looks different, indeed, hard to say firm.
> I would recommend to pass on it


Ok. Will do. Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## CityGirl18

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, keep in mind it's the back of the zipper head we need, not the front.


Right, the seller said the back of the zipper doesnt have a Lampos sign but it's common for rose gold hardware on that season (around 2010). Is it correct? I'm still waiting for the pict though.


----------



## muchstuff

atran76 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this Balenciaga city in Rose Bruyere color? I noticed the serial code does not contain a letter which is used to indicate the year the bag was made. If possible, can you tell me which season this bag from, and what type of leather is this bag? In the listing, the description says the bag is Agneau, but in the picture, it looks like goat skin to me. I am very new to Balenciaga so please excuse my lack of knowledge.
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Giant 12 Rose Gold City Rose Bruyere
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-rose-gold-city-rose-bruyere-294492
> 
> While researching  this bag, I came across an old listing from another reputable re-sale site on the same bag. The bag on this website has the same serial number as the one on Fashionphile. When I examined the pictures of these 2 bags, especially the serial leather tab, I don't think they are the same bag. Is it possible to have 2 bags with the exact serial #? Or are my eyes not seeing correctly?
> 
> I include the pictures of the bag on the other website below.
> View attachment 4297651
> View attachment 4297652
> View attachment 4297653
> View attachment 4297654
> View attachment 4297655
> View attachment 4297656
> View attachment 4297657
> View attachment 4297658
> View attachment 4297659
> View attachment 4297660


The Fashionphile bag is authentic in my opinion. Yes, the style numbers will be the same if the style of the bag and the hardware is the same. The style number here is for a City bag with giant hardware. The pics you've attached for the second bag are too small for me to see but I'm assuming if the style number is the same as the FP one, it also has giant HW.


----------



## muchstuff

CityGirl18 said:


> Right, the seller said the back of the zipper doesnt have a Lampos sign but it's common for rose gold hardware on that season (around 2010). Is it correct? I'm still waiting for the pict though.


Yes, the zipper heads for rose gold 2010 were blanks. It was the first year for rose gold and I'm guessing that Lampo didn't make rose gold zippers and another supplier was possibly used. They're logo'd again in 2011.


----------



## ksuromax

shers said:


> View attachment 4297424
> View attachment 4297425
> View attachment 4297429
> View attachment 4297430
> View attachment 4297437
> View attachment 4297438
> View attachment 4297439
> View attachment 4297440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thk u @muchstuff , here’s the pics, i hope it can helps to authenticate this bag





muchstuff said:


> It looks good to me but just conferring with another authenticator on it, the Y tags are still pretty new and I'm being cautious.





shers said:


> Thk u @muchstuff , will other authenticator help please?


May i ask where you got this bag from? 
any link to the listing?


----------



## shers

ksuromax said:


> May i ask where you got this bag from?
> any link to the listing?


Hello @ksuromax.. I bought it from one of the online store, I checked before I bought it, the seller seems to be a trusted seller  https://tokopedia.link/QI6MXs8b9S


----------



## ksuromax

shers said:


> Hello @ksuromax.. I bought it from one of the online store, I checked before I bought it, the seller seems to be a trusted seller  https://tokopedia.link/QI6MXs8b9S


to be very honest, it's last season, and there's no yet any info if any of these bags are slightly non-conforming to the major batch. 
All the Y tags that i have seen myself, in various Bal stores, have double BB zipper head, this relates to the bags, pouches and clutches. And this is where i stand and go by. 
I would avoid getting a bag in question.


----------



## nblittlez

Hi ladies,

Could you please help me authenticate this Balenciaga mini city in black color,  She tell me this bag is authenticate 100% but I'm not sure because I never bought Balenciaga bag before. I have only bag, don't have card,exsample lather or dust bag

Balenciaga mini city : Black and Siver HW
Bag year 2013 (she told me that)


----------



## shers

ksuromax said:


> to be very honest, it's last season, and there's no yet any info if any of these bags are slightly non-conforming to the major batch.
> All the Y tags that i have seen myself, in various Bal stores, have double BB zipper head, this relates to the bags, pouches and clutches. And this is where i stand and go by.
> I would avoid getting a bag in question.


Thk u @ksuromax .. I really appreciated your help


----------



## ksuromax

nblittlez said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this Balenciaga mini city in black color,  She tell me this bag is authenticate 100% but I'm not sure because I never bought Balenciaga bag before. I have only bag, don't have card,exsample lather or dust bag
> 
> Balenciaga mini city : Black and Siver HW
> Bag year 2013 (she told me that)


Authentic SS 2013 bag, enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

shers said:


> Thk u @ksuromax .. I really appreciated your help


most welcome!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## atran76

muchstuff said:


> The Fashionphile bag is authentic in my opinion. Yes, the style numbers will be the same if the style of the bag and the hardware is the same. The style number here is for a City bag with giant hardware. The pics you've attached for the second bag are too small for me to see but I'm assuming if the style number is the same as the FP one, it also has giant HW.




Sorry, I didn't realize the pictures are so small. Here are the pictures again. Could you please review the pictures on this site again, in particular the serial number on the leather tab? I feel like the space between the top of the tab to the first line of the serial number is different between the 2 bags. Could this be possible? Also, is the Fashionphile bag in lamb skin as described ? Do you know what year this bag is from?


----------



## RadiantPig

Hi, ladies!

Would someone please authenticate this poor thing for me. I posted it about a week ago before I bought it, but the pictures the seller had provided to me were not great. I took a chance and bought it anyway and would like to know if I ended up with the real deal. You can likely tell it is in horrible shape (the leather is awful), and I'd like to know whether it's worth trying to restore.

It's a 2006 S/S chèvre First. The color is supposedly white, but it has been dyed (and not well). I don't know what the original color was. In some places it appears someone may have used white-ish shoe polish, and it is apparent on the rivets.

Thank you so much!!


----------



## muchstuff

atran76 said:


> Sorry, I didn't realize the pictures are so small. Here are the pictures again. Could you please review the pictures on this site again, in particular the serial number on the leather tab? I feel like the space between the top of the tab to the first line of the serial number is different between the 2 bags. Could this be possible? Also, is the Fashionphile bag in lamb skin as described ? Do you know what year this bag is from?


Both bags look fine to me. The FP one isn't rose gold BTW, it looks like it's silver unless the lighting is really misleading. Its S/S 2012 and would be agneau.


----------



## muchstuff

RadiantPig said:


> Hi, ladies!
> 
> Would someone please authenticate this poor thing for me. I posted it about a week ago before I bought it, but the pictures the seller had provided to me were not great. I took a chance and bought it anyway and would like to know if I ended up with the real deal. You can likely tell it is in horrible shape (the leather is awful), and I'd like to know whether it's worth trying to restore.
> 
> It's a 2006 S/S chèvre First. The color is supposedly white, but it has been dyed (and not well). I don't know what the original color was. In some places it appears someone may have used white-ish shoe polish, and it is apparent on the rivets.
> 
> Thank you so much!!
> 
> View attachment 4298149
> View attachment 4298150
> View attachment 4298151
> View attachment 4298152
> View attachment 4298157
> View attachment 4298158
> View attachment 4298159
> View attachment 4298160
> View attachment 4298163
> View attachment 4298164


Authentic in my opinion. Whether or not to restore? That's pretty subjective. Are you sure this isn't the original colour but touched up with something in spots? The stitching and the whipstitching don't look as if they've been painted over to me, but of course you have the bag so you'd be a better judge.


----------



## RadiantPig

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. Whether or not to restore? That's pretty subjective. Are you sure this isn't the original colour but touched up with something in spots? The stitching and the whipstitching don't look as if they've been painted over to me, but of course you have the bag so you'd be a better judge.



I do think the original was some form of white with awful attempts at touch-up. Based on the year, would it just be the basic white? I looked and didn't see any variations of white for that year. 

Thank you so much for looking at it. I see a (likely expensive) spa day in it's future!


----------



## muchstuff

RadiantPig said:


> I do think the original was some form of white with awful attempts at touch-up. Based on the year, would it just be the basic white? I looked and didn't see any variations of white for that year.
> 
> Thank you so much for looking at it. I see a (likely expensive) spa day in it's future!


Sometimes the basic colours aren't on the charts.  Here's one from an old FP listing...
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-city-white-189026


----------



## RadiantPig

muchstuff said:


> Sometimes the basic colours aren't on the charts.  Here's one from an old FP listing...
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-city-white-189026



Awesome. Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

RadiantPig said:


> Awesome. Thank you so much!


My pleasure, looking forward to the before and after pics!


----------



## atran76

muchstuff said:


> Both bags look fine to me. The FP one isn't rose gold BTW, it looks like it's silver unless the lighting is really misleading. Its S/S 2012 and would be agneau.



Thanks so much!


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Balenciaga Experts,
Good afternoon.  I hope your weekend is going well.
Would you please help to authenticate this bag?  I like the color, and it will be great for my daughter.
Thank you in advance.  
Item name:  Balenciaga Shoulder Bag
Item #:         223314415539
Link:            https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Shoulder-Bag/223314415539
Seller I.D.:    ezrvalde0
Thank you in advance.  Have a great day!


----------



## muchstuff

atran76 said:


> Thanks so much!


My pleasure!


----------



## muchstuff

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Balenciaga Experts,
> Good afternoon.  I hope your weekend is going well.
> Would you please help to authenticate this bag?  I like the color, and it will be great for my daughter.
> Thank you in advance.
> Item name:  Balenciaga Shoulder Bag
> Item #:         223314415539
> Link:            https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Shoulder-Bag/223314415539
> Seller I.D.:    ezrvalde0
> Thank you in advance.  Have a great day!


Missing pics, we need the front of the interior tag, the back of the zipper head and a close up of the strap hardware.


----------



## fashbash

Model: Balenciaga Agneau Giant 12 Gold Mini City Tangerine

Asking for help from Balenciaga experts! So I paid for the bag earlier today and the package is currently en route to my address. I purchased it on a local (Philippines) buy & sell platform. Luckily, it's secure as it operates like eBay. After doing further research, I am having doubts regarding its authenticity. The seller's photos are flash-heavy, hope that's okay. Will post more photos if needed once I get the bag. Thanks in advance!


----------



## balnoob

Hello again ladies. I was too slow on the last one, and hence am still looking out for my first Bal City purchase. Please can you give me your views regarding this Black City?  Many thanks  as always!


----------



## nblittlez

ksuromax said:


> Authentic SS 2013 bag, enjoy!


 Thank you so much!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

fashbash said:


> View attachment 4298436
> View attachment 4298437
> View attachment 4298438
> View attachment 4298439
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Model: Balenciaga Agneau Giant 12 Gold Mini City Tangerine
> 
> Asking for help from Balenciaga experts! So I paid for the bag earlier today and the package is currently en route to my address. I purchased it on a local (Philippines) buy & sell platform. Luckily, it's secure as it operates like eBay. After doing further research, I am having doubts regarding its authenticity. The seller's photos are flash-heavy, hope that's okay. Will post more photos if needed once I get the bag. Thanks in advance!


Sorry, pics aren't large/clear enough. Please see the link below for the pics needed and the format required.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## muchstuff

balnoob said:


> Hello again ladies. I was too slow on the last one, and hence am still looking out for my first Bal City purchase. Please can you give me your views regarding this Black City?  Many thanks  as always!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4298587
> View attachment 4298588
> View attachment 4298589
> View attachment 4298590
> View attachment 4298591
> View attachment 4298592
> View attachment 4298593
> View attachment 4298594
> View attachment 4298595


Missing required pics, please see link below.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## ksuromax

nblittlez said:


> Thank you so much!


my pleasure!


----------



## balnoob

Here's another one that I'm considering. Appreciate your views on this City. Many thanks !


----------



## ksuromax

balnoob said:


> Here's another one that I'm considering. Appreciate your views on this City. Many thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299362
> View attachment 4299363
> View attachment 4299364
> View attachment 4299365
> View attachment 4299366
> View attachment 4299367
> View attachment 4299368
> View attachment 4299369


pics are of awful quality, missing zipper head underneath, but from what i can see, it does look promising. 
If you can take a sharp shot of the back of the tag, please, post it along with the zipper head for final look and advice


----------



## LoveJoos

Hi this can't be authentic right?
Thank you so much for your advise always


----------



## ksuromax

LoveJoos said:


> Hi this can't be authentic right?
> Thank you so much for your advise always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299514
> View attachment 4299515
> View attachment 4299516
> View attachment 4299517
> View attachment 4299518
> View attachment 4299519
> View attachment 4299520
> View attachment 4299521


Pics are not great, but looks like it's 2004 authentic, but very beaten up City, firm advice will be possible only with all pics provided, for now it's only a guess


----------



## LoveJoos

ksuromax said:


> Pics are not great, but looks like it's 2004 authentic, but very beaten up City, firm advice will be possible only with all pics provided, for now it's only a guess





	

		
			
		

		
	
 the rivet is a full round
I thought usually its with 2 holes at side


ksuromax said:


> Pics are not great, but looks like it's 2004 authentic, but very beaten up City, firm advice will be possible only with all pics provided, for now it's only a guess



Oh I thought the full round rivet head is a 100% fake cos the rivet should have 2 holes at the side


----------



## ksuromax

LoveJoos said:


> View attachment 4299569
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the rivet is a full round
> I thought usually its with 2 holes at side
> 
> 
> Oh I thought the full round rivet head is a 100% fake cos the rivet should have 2 holes at the side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299569
> View attachment 4299577
> View attachment 4299569
> View attachment 4299577


nope, actually this is what makes me guess it's legit, coz in 2004 the rivets were flat and solid, without notches.


----------



## miilia

Hi. Could you authenticate this bag? I know the pictures are an awful quality but it's dark in here. Thanks in advance


----------



## muchstuff

miilia said:


> View attachment 4299633
> View attachment 4299634
> View attachment 4299636
> View attachment 4299637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. Could you authenticate this bag? I know the pictures are an awful quality but it's dark in here. Thanks in advance


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## akarp317

Hi ladies, hoping to get some help on this bag I just received. I was excited about a 2004 yellow but now I have concerns about authenticity..


----------



## muchstuff

akarp317 said:


> Hi ladies, hoping to get some help on this bag I just received. I was excited about a 2004 yellow but now I have concerns about authenticity..
> 
> View attachment 4299725
> View attachment 4299727
> View attachment 4299728
> View attachment 4299729
> View attachment 4299730
> View attachment 4299731
> View attachment 4299732


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## akarp317

Thanks, thought as much. 



muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## muchstuff

akarp317 said:


> Thanks, thought as much.


Any time, sorry the news wasn’t better!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Balenciaga Experts,
Good afternoon. I hope your weekend is going well.
Would you please help to authenticate this bag? Seller added more photos to show.   I like the color, and it will be great for my daughter.
Thank you in advance. 
Item name: Balenciaga Shoulder Bag
Item #: 223314415539
Link:    https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Shoulder-Bag/223314415539
Seller I.D.:  ezrvalde0
there is one more picture:  







Thank you in advance. Have a great day!


----------



## muchstuff

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Balenciaga Experts,
> Good afternoon. I hope your weekend is going well.
> Would you please help to authenticate this bag? Seller added more photos to show.   I like the color, and it will be great for my daughter.
> Thank you in advance.
> Item name: Balenciaga Shoulder Bag
> Item #: 223314415539
> Link:    https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Shoulder-Bag/223314415539
> Seller I.D.:  ezrvalde0
> there is one more picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance. Have a great day!


You're still missing the necessary pics, please check the link below in red. You need a pic of the front of the interior tag and the rivet holding the stud on, where the strap attaches (rivet's on the inside). Plus the BOTTOM of the zipper head, not the edge.


----------



## Sandraeg98

Hi! Could someone please help me to authenticate this bag? I’m a bit worried since I haven’t purchased anything of Vestiaire but I have read some horror stories. Thank you in advance!

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...k-suede-city-balenciaga-handbag-6799532.shtml


----------



## muchstuff

Sandraeg98 said:


> Hi! Could someone please help me to authenticate this bag? I’m a bit worried since I haven’t purchased anything of Vestiaire but I have read some horror stories. Thank you in advance!
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...k-suede-city-balenciaga-handbag-6799532.shtml


The pics aren't helpful for authentication, please see the link below for what's needed. All must be clear, close up and forward-facing, no bends or angles.


----------



## sinny1

Hello can this be authenticated please? Thank you for your time.

BALENCIAGA WOC
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-grained-calfskin-classic-silver-wallet-on-chain-black-314737
Fashionphile


----------



## muchstuff

sinny1 said:


> Hello can this be authenticated please? Thank you for your time.
> 
> BALENCIAGA WOC
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-grained-calfskin-classic-silver-wallet-on-chain-black-314737
> Fashionphile


Sorry, can't zoom in on the details. Please repost once you receive the bag, with pics of the interior tags, both logo and style number, and back of the zipper head.


----------



## sinny1

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, can't zoom in on the details. Please repost once you receive the bag, with pics of the interior tags, both logo and style number, and back of the zipper head.


Thank you so much for your replies. I am a bit panicked because of some new threads I’ve read about recent items on FP. I’ll go ahead and post these once I recieve.


----------



## muchstuff

sinny1 said:


> Thank you so much for your replies. I am a bit panicked because of some new threads I’ve read about recent items on FP. I’ll go ahead and post these once I recieve.


Sounds good!


----------



## zizou04

Hello

Could you please help authenticate this item? Thank you
Item name: Balenciaga Classic Small City In Latte With Regular Brass Hardware
Item #: 192779268556
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/192779268556?ul_noapp=true
Seller I.D.:  lauriezb


----------



## kprok

hello all! can anyone tell me if this bag is a fake? thank you in advance


----------



## muchstuff

kprok said:


> hello all! can anyone tell me if this bag is a fake? thank you in advance


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## kprok

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


thats what i thought, thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

zizou04 said:


> Hello
> 
> Could you please help authenticate this item? Thank you
> Item name: Balenciaga Classic Small City In Latte With Regular Brass Hardware
> Item #: 192779268556
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/192779268556?ul_noapp=true
> Seller I.D.:  lauriezb


Pics provided aren't adequate for authentication. Pleas see the link below in red for examples.


----------



## muchstuff

kprok said:


> thats what i thought, thank you!


My pleasure!


----------



## zizou04

muchstuff said:


> Pics provided aren't adequate for authentication. Pleas see the link below in red for examples.


Thanks
I looked at your link with the pictures needed to authenticate- just to clarify, it seems that what is missing is a picture of the zipper underside- otherwise I think the other details are provided- I believe that the rivets can be seen on the last pic posted. Am I correct?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

zizou04 said:


> Thanks
> I looked at your link with the pictures needed to authenticate- just to clarify, it seems that what is missing is a picture of the zipper underside- otherwise I think the other details are provided- I believe that the rivets can be seen on the last pic posted. Am I correct?


If you look at the link you'll see what we need. The rivet is visible but it needs to be the focus of the pic, not something that small. The pic of the silver tag front is at a weird angle and should be flat and forward facing. The bale and tag back are OK.


----------



## forgetmenot301

Balenciaga Mini City Croc embossed 

Thank you!! ❤️


----------



## forgetmenot301

More photos


----------



## muchstuff

forgetmenot301 said:


> More photos


Missing a pic of the rivet but I'd say it's authentic.


----------



## RBV

Hi lovelies! I would really appreciate it if you help me authenticate this balenciaga motorcycle bag. I plan on buying this from a friend and I’m not sure ao its authenticity. Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## ksuromax

RBV said:


> Hi lovelies! I would really appreciate it if you help me authenticate this balenciaga motorcycle bag. I plan on buying this from a friend and I’m not sure ao its authenticity. Thank you very much in advance!


Fake, please, avoid


----------



## RBV

ksuromax said:


> Fake, please, avoid


Thank you so much!


----------



## ksuromax

RBV said:


> Thank you so much!


Anytime


----------



## fashbash

fashbash said:


> View attachment 4298436
> View attachment 4298437
> View attachment 4298438
> View attachment 4298439
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Model: Balenciaga Agneau Giant 12 Gold Mini City Tangerine
> 
> Asking for help from Balenciaga experts! So I paid for the bag earlier today and the package is currently en route to my address. I purchased it on a local (Philippines) buy & sell platform. Luckily, it's secure as it operates like eBay. After doing further research, I am having doubts regarding its authenticity. The seller's photos are flash-heavy, hope that's okay. Will post more photos if needed once I get the bag. Thanks in advance!



Finally got the bag and here are clearer pictures. Let me know what you guys think! Thanks in advance.


----------



## fashbash

fashbash said:


> View attachment 4301421
> View attachment 4301422
> View attachment 4301424
> View attachment 4301425
> View attachment 4301428
> View attachment 4301429
> View attachment 4301430
> View attachment 4301431
> 
> 
> Finally got the bag and here are clearer pictures. Let me know what you guys think! Thanks in advance.


 
More photos


----------



## muchstuff

fashbash said:


> More photos



Not authentic in my opinion, sorry.


----------



## forgetmenot301

muchstuff said:


> Missing a pic of the rivet but I'd say it's authentic.



Thank you! I got it from a trusted resale site but just wanted to double check.


----------



## fashbash

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic in my opinion, sorry.


Thought so too. Thank you so much!


----------



## fashbash

Trying my luck again. Found another listing on a used Balenciaga Town Bag. Hopefully this one’s authentic! Let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## anniebal

hello! could anyone please authenticate this bag (is it a velo?)

thank you very much.

https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/bolsa-b...014&qid=slmm3eigsbcy.tnj7&ref=129&sref=search


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

forgetmenot301 said:


> Thank you! I got it from a trusted resale site but just wanted to double check.


My pleasure!


----------



## muchstuff

fashbash said:


> Thought so too. Thank you so much!


Any time!


----------



## muchstuff

fashbash said:


> View attachment 4301672
> View attachment 4301673
> View attachment 4301674
> View attachment 4301675
> View attachment 4301676
> View attachment 4301677
> View attachment 4301678
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying my luck again. Found another listing on a used Balenciaga Town Bag. Hopefully this one’s authentic! Let me know. Thanks in advance.


No pic of the bale but based on what I see I’d say authentic.


----------



## muchstuff

anniebal said:


> hello! could anyone please authenticate this bag (is it a velo?)
> 
> thank you very much.
> 
> https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/bolsa-b...014&qid=slmm3eigsbcy.tnj7&ref=129&sref=search


Yes it's a Velo but you're missing needed photos (and the ones listed aren't very good). Please see the link below in red for pics needed, they must be clear, close up, and forward facing. Also, with the pic of the tag back, the bottom line isn't showing.


----------



## fashbash

muchstuff said:


> No pic of the bale but based on what I see I’d say authentic.



This is the only photo on her listing with the bale visible. Is this ok? And again, thank you for the help!


----------



## muchstuff

fashbash said:


> This is the only photo on her listing with the bale visible. Is this ok? And again, thank you for the help!


Not useful. We do like to see all of the necessary pics but as I've said, I believe it's authentic based on what I can see.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Not useful. We do like to see all of the necessary pics but as I've said, I believe it's authentic based on what I can see.


+1


----------



## hasana

Hi,

Been looking for this bag for a while, was hoping if someone could help me authenticate it...thanks in advance 

Item Name: AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA CITY GRAFFITI small bag black
Item Number: 401683985095
Seller ID: eboki0
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...rentrq:3d32809e1680ac88dad63d2afff8c8db|iid:1


----------



## ksuromax

hasana said:


> Hi,
> 
> Been looking for this bag for a while, was hoping if someone could help me authenticate it...thanks in advance
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA CITY GRAFFITI small bag black
> Item Number: 401683985095
> Seller ID: eboki0
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-BALENCIAGA-CITY-GRAFFITI-small-bag-black/401683985095?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=33dead0c74f343c8b9c9e22f90a2e5cc&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=401683985095&itm=401683985095&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:984f3ea9-15a8-11e9-9176-74dbd180f7fa|parentrq:3d32809e1680ac88dad63d2afff8c8db|iid:1


looks very promising, pls get a clear shot of the tag (provided is too blurred) and picture of the bale, i'll have another look


----------



## crazy4

I would love some help with this bag, if authentic or not! Let me know if you need more pics, and thanks in advance, Balenciaga is not my forte so I guessed at what needed to be photographed!


----------



## muchstuff

crazy4 said:


> I would love some help with this bag, if authentic or not! Let me know if you need more pics, and thanks in advance, Balenciaga is not my forte so I guessed at what needed to be photographed!
> 
> View attachment 4302800
> View attachment 4302801
> View attachment 4302802
> View attachment 4302803
> View attachment 4302804
> View attachment 4302805
> View attachment 4302806


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## crazy4

No worries, it was cheap as borscht so I picked it up in case. What are the phoney clues? The bales?


----------



## muchstuff

crazy4 said:


> No worries, it was cheap as borscht so I picked it up in case. What are the phoney clues? The bales?


Pretty much all of the things we look for, the rivet, bale, tag, zipper head...they're all "off".


----------



## balnoob

Hi, can you please have a look at this? Think its a regular City, not sure what colour. Is it a 2004 bag? Thanks very much as always


----------



## muchstuff

balnoob said:


> View attachment 4303007
> View attachment 4303008
> View attachment 4303009
> View attachment 4303010
> View attachment 4303011
> View attachment 4303012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, can you please have a look at this? Think its a regular City, not sure what colour. Is it a 2004 bag? Thanks very much as always


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## balnoob

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

balnoob said:


> Thanks!


Any time!


----------



## balnoob

Still on the hunt for THE bag! Please can you have a look at this one, Thanks!! If authentic, may I know which year its from?


----------



## muchstuff

balnoob said:


> Still on the hunt for THE bag! Please can you have a look at this one, Thanks!! If authentic, may I know which year its from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4303072
> View attachment 4303073
> View attachment 4303074
> View attachment 4303075
> View attachment 4303076
> View attachment 4303072
> View attachment 4303073
> View attachment 4303074
> View attachment 4303075
> View attachment 4303076


Not authentic ...keep looking!


----------



## balnoob

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic ...keep looking!


ughh! Thanks again, the seller was very adamant its authentic!! I really appreciate your help as I would not have known better


----------



## muchstuff

balnoob said:


> ughh! Thanks again, the seller was very adamant its authentic!! I really appreciate your help as I would not have known better


Sometimes the sellers don’t know what they have. I prefer that to thinking they’re deliberately trying to sell fakes.


----------



## hasana

ksuromax said:


> looks very promising, pls get a clear shot of the tag (provided is too blurred) and picture of the bale, i'll have another look




Wow that was so fast! Thanks! I managed to get these photos off the seller


----------



## ksuromax

hasana said:


> Wow that was so fast! Thanks! I managed to get these photos off the seller
> 
> View attachment 4303128
> View attachment 4303129
> View attachment 4303130
> View attachment 4303131


authentic in my opinion


----------



## kprok

morning! does this one look authentic? bale can be seen in the photo of the back of the bag. thanks in advance


----------



## muchstuff

kprok said:


> morning! does this one look authentic? bale can be seen in the photo of the back of the bag. thanks in advance


Authentic in my opinion. The pic of the rivet isn't useful, please check the link below in red for examples of pics needed for any future posts.


----------



## kprok

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. The pic of the rivet isn't useful, please check the link below in red for examples of pics needed for any future posts.


thank you! i'll see if i can get a better photo. i appreciate your help!


----------



## muchstuff

kprok said:


> thank you! i'll see if i can get a better photo. i appreciate your help!


No worries on this one, you're good to go!


----------



## CityGirl18

Hi all,
Still trying my luck to find the balenciaga for me. Do you think this one is authentic? Thanks so muc
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 h in advance!


----------



## tmnfarah

Can you please authenticate this Balenciaga City Mini. I am trying to get more pics from the seller but this is all I have now. Thank you so much! 

Item name: balenciaga classic city mini textured leather red
Link: https://bnc.lt/focc/5FzbgcWPrT
Seller: intotheluxe
Site: Poshmark


----------



## tmnfarah

Additional pic of the back of the zipper for the red balenciaga mini city.  

Thank you again!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## tmnfarah

Red mini city additional pic


----------



## muchstuff

CityGirl18 said:


> Hi all,
> Still trying my luck to find the balenciaga for me. Do you think this one is authentic? Thanks so muc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4304247
> View attachment 4304248
> View attachment 4304249
> View attachment 4304250
> View attachment 4304251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> h in advance!


Please see the link below for pics needed. Must be close up, forward facing and clear. The pics of the rivet and bale here aren't useful, missing the back of the zipper head, and the tag back is only a partial, we need the "MADE IN ITALY" line as well.


----------



## muchstuff

tmnfarah said:


> Red mini city additional pic


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Arianakim

Hellooo! Would appreciate the help authenticating this balenciaga here


----------



## Arianakim

Also thiss one, appreciate the help ❤️❤️


----------



## muchstuff

Arianakim said:


> View attachment 4304460
> View attachment 4304461
> View attachment 4304462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellooo! Would appreciate the help authenticating this balenciaga here


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## muchstuff

Arianakim said:


> Also thiss one, appreciate the help ❤️❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4304471
> View attachment 4304472
> View attachment 4304473
> View attachment 4304474
> View attachment 4304475
> View attachment 4304476
> View attachment 4304477


More promising but please see the link below in red for pics needed.


----------



## tmnfarah

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Thanks so much! For my knowledge what gives it away that it is not authentic? Thanks again!!


----------



## ksuromax

tmnfarah said:


> Thanks so much! For my knowledge what gives it away that it is not authentic? Thanks again!!


sorry, we do not discuss the details openly  (don't want to help the bad guys to make their fakes better), but this one is definitely fake


----------



## _keta

Hi, long time lurker but first time poster. I have used this forum for years for bag inspiration. So thank you all for sharing!

I am looking for a Balenciaga City Weekender, and found one that looks great on Ebay. This will/would be my first time purchasing pre-owned, so I'm hoping someone can help me authenticate.

Item Name: Balenciaga City Weekender
Item Number:  Ebay item number 132917481826
Seller ID: alluranyc
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Balenciaga-City-Weekender-Bag-Black-Excellent-Condition/132917481826

Thank you for any help anyone can provide!


----------



## muchstuff

_keta said:


> Hi, long time lurker but first time poster. I have used this forum for years for bag inspiration. So thank you all for sharing!
> 
> I am looking for a Balenciaga City Weekender, and found one that looks great on Ebay. This will/would be my first time purchasing pre-owned, so I'm hoping someone can help me authenticate.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City Weekender
> Item Number:  Ebay item number 132917481826
> Seller ID: alluranyc
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Balenciaga-...h=item1ef27fd162:g:VOMAAOSwEp5cH7k5:rk:1:pf:0
> 
> Thank you for any help anyone can provide!
> 
> Edit: Why is there an emoji showing up in the URL?? Let me know if it doesn't work, will try to re-post.


Looks promising, can you ask the seller for a pic of the back of the tag and the back of the zipper head please.


----------



## LoveJoos

Hi sorry there are not enough required photo I am aware 
But the brand label look like not authentic balenciaga right?
Claimed authentic by seller
Thank you in advance


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Hi sorry there are not enough required photo I am aware
> But the brand label look like not authentic balenciaga right?
> Claimed authentic by seller
> Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4304871
> View attachment 4304872
> View attachment 4304873


Pics aren't good enough, sorry.


----------



## _keta

muchstuff said:


> Looks promising, can you ask the seller for a pic of the back of the tag and the back of the zipper head please.


Requested, thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

_keta said:


> Requested, thank you!


Please quote the number of your original post when you post the new pics.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## CityGirl18

Hey thanks. Here are some more picts. Hope they are clear enough.
#11083



muchstuff said:


> Please see the link below for pics needed. Must be close up, forward facing and clear. The pics of the rivet and bale here aren't useful, missing the back of the zipper head, and the tag back is only a partial, we need the "MADE IN ITALY" line as well.


----------



## muchstuff

CityGirl18 said:


> Hey thanks. Here are some more picts. Hope they are clear enough.
> #11083


Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2012 vert poker.


----------



## Trisha A

muchstuff said:


> Please see the pics in the link below re: bale and rivet.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/





muchstuff said:


> Please see the pics in the link below re: bale and rivet.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/




Desc: Balenciaga Classic City Pink
Item: N 13831 N 115748
Seller: becky5481
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-City-Bag-Pink/173705246290


----------



## muchstuff

Trisha AV said:


> Desc: Balenciaga Classic City Pink
> Item: N 13831 N 115748
> Seller: becky5481
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-City-Bag-Pink/173705246290


Still no bale, still no rivet. Did you check the link? The pics are there for examples. What I see looks good.


----------



## callbackasapfing

Hello experts 
Could you please help me authenticate this bag? I am deciding whether to buy it from my friend or not.
Thank you so much !


----------



## muchstuff

callbackasapfing said:


> Hello experts
> Could you please help me authenticate this bag? I am deciding whether to buy it from my friend or not.
> Thank you so much !


Pics of the front and back tags need to be closer and clearer, no bends, straight to the camera. Same with the bale please.


----------



## CityGirl18

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2012 vert poker.


Thank you!!


----------



## muchstuff

CityGirl18 said:


> Thank you!!


My pleasure!


----------



## _keta

_keta said:


> Hi, long time lurker but first time poster. I have used this forum for years for bag inspiration. So thank you all for sharing!
> 
> I am looking for a Balenciaga City Weekender, and found one that looks great on Ebay. This will/would be my first time purchasing pre-owned, so I'm hoping someone can help me authenticate.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City Weekender
> Item Number:  Ebay item number 132917481826
> Seller ID: alluranyc
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Balenciaga-City-Weekender-Bag-Black-Excellent-Condition/132917481826
> 
> Thank you for any help anyone can provide!



As requested, the seller sent me pics of back of the zipper and the back of the interior tag - included here. Note she removed two of the previous pics from the ebay listing because she was at her picture max for the listing. Thank you for your assistance!


----------



## muchstuff

_keta said:


> As requested, the seller sent me pics of back of the zipper and the back of the interior tag - included here. Note she removed two of the previous pics from the ebay listing because she was at her picture max for the listing. Thank you for your assistance!


I'll say authentic even though the bottom line is missing from the tag back.


----------



## _keta

muchstuff said:


> I'll say authentic even though the bottom line is missing from the tag back.


I thought that was a bit weird, but I think I'm going to go for it. Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

_keta said:


> I thought that was a bit weird, but I think I'm going to go for it. Thank you!


I think its there, they just didn't fold the cloth down far enough.


----------



## callbackasapfing

muchstuff said:


> Pics of the front and back tags need to be closer and clearer, no bends, straight to the camera. Same with the bale please.


Here are the additional pictures.

Thank you so much for the help!


----------



## callbackasapfing

And more pictures for the back of the tag, the words are so not clear.
Thank you so much!


----------



## CityGirl18

Hi,
Would you be able to authenticate from these picts? I've asked the seller to take clearer picture, but it seems so hard for her to hold her phone steady. That or she plainly does not have any photography skill. Lol 
Is this a balenciaga work?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

callbackasapfing said:


> And more pictures for the back of the tag, the words are so not clear.
> Thank you so much!


Sorry but even with magnification I can't make out the tag well enough to hazard an opinion. Still missing a pic of the bale as well. @ksuromax do you want to give it a try?


----------



## muchstuff

CityGirl18 said:


> Hi,
> Would you be able to authenticate from these picts? I've asked the seller to take clearer picture, but it seems so hard for her to hold her phone steady. That or she plainly does not have any photography skill. Lol
> Is this a balenciaga work?


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## ksuromax

callbackasapfing said:


> And more pictures for the back of the tag, the words are so not clear.
> Thank you so much!





muchstuff said:


> Sorry but even with magnification I can't make out the tag well enough to hazard an opinion. Still missing a pic of the bale as well. @ksuromax do you want to give it a try?


i agree with Much, it's too blind to say something with confidence
i always go by the rule 'if in doubt - pass'


----------



## CityGirl18

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Thought so too. Thanks again!!


----------



## muchstuff

CityGirl18 said:


> Thought so too. Thanks again!!


Any time!


----------



## csee0288

Hihi, would you be able to help me authenticate this balenciaga leather pouch. Thank you!


----------



## balnoob

Kindly have a look. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ksuromax

balnoob said:


> Kindly have a look. Thanks in advance!


Fake, please, avoid


----------



## balnoob

ksuromax said:


> Fake, please, avoid


Many thanks


----------



## ksuromax

csee0288 said:


> Hihi, would you be able to help me authenticate this balenciaga leather pouch. Thank you!


please, post zipper head underneath view


----------



## ksuromax

balnoob said:


> Many thanks


any time


----------



## Arianakim

Additional picts for post #11090 , thanks in advance!
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-740#post-32833932


----------



## ksuromax

Arianakim said:


> View attachment 4306099
> View attachment 4306100
> View attachment 4306101
> View attachment 4306102
> View attachment 4306103
> View attachment 4306104
> View attachment 4306105
> View attachment 4306106
> View attachment 4306107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Additional picts for post #11090 , thanks in advance!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-740#post-32833932


Authentic
Perforated Anthracite


----------



## LoveJoos

Hello can advise which year the bags were made?
Thank you so much again


----------



## balnoob

Here are the missing pics from #11014 Please advise year and colour, if authentic. Thanks!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Hello can advise which year the bags were made?
> Thank you so much again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4306159
> View attachment 4306160


This thread is for authentication only. Please repost on the “identify this” thread along with pics of the entire bag. (I’m assuming these bags have been previously authenticated).


----------



## Rumbabird

Hello, I recently purchased this City from Fashionphile.  I would be very grateful if you could authenticate it for me.  TIA [emoji255] [emoji257]


----------



## Rumbabird

Here's the rest.


----------



## muchstuff

balnoob said:


> Here are the missing pics from #11014 Please advise year and colour, if authentic. Thanks!!


Authentic in my opinion, I can only say it's somewhere between 2007 and 2010, looks like maybe anthracite. Do you know if the mirror has a back pocket?


----------



## muchstuff

Rumbabird said:


> Hello, I recently purchased this City from Fashionphile.  I would be very grateful if you could authenticate it for me.  TIA [emoji255] [emoji257]
> 
> View attachment 4306417
> View attachment 4306418
> View attachment 4306419
> View attachment 4306420
> View attachment 4306421
> View attachment 4306422
> View attachment 4306423
> View attachment 4306424
> View attachment 4306425
> View attachment 4306426


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Rumbabird

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you so much Muchstuff !


----------



## muchstuff

Rumbabird said:


> Thank you so much Muchstuff !


Any time!


----------



## CityGirl18

I am trying to train my eyes. This one is not authentic right? *Missing photo of the back of zipper


----------



## LoveJoos

muchstuff said:


> This thread is for authentication only. Please repost on the “identify this” thread along with pics of the entire bag. (I’m assuming these bags have been previously authenticated).


No I didn't post these photo before 
First time post for these 2 bags 

Noted all Yr comments
Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

CityGirl18 said:


> I am trying to train my eyes. This one is not authentic right? *Missing photo of the back of zipper


Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2009 mandarin Part Time.


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> No I didn't post these photo before
> First time post for these 2 bags
> 
> Noted all Yr comments
> Thank you


Post the pics needed on the ID thread and we'll take a look .


----------



## CityGirl18

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2009 mandarin Part Time.


Are you sure? The black stitching on the front tag looks off and a bit uneven...


----------



## muchstuff

CityGirl18 said:


> Are you sure? The black stitching on the front tag looks off and a bit uneven...


Yes it does look uneven. I'm looking at everything, not just the stitching on the tag. (We don't know if the tag came partially unstitched and someone hand-stitched it, which is what it looks like to me).
The giant covered hardware was from 2008-2010 (this isn't brogues as listed, it's giant covered hardware. Brogues came afterwards and has a contrasting background in the perforations). The straps on the giant hardware bags are wider, which is why the bales look different than the ones on a regular City bag for instance. The font , both alpha and numeric, is correct for this season/year of bag. What I can see of the rivet looks correct. The zipper tape is the correct colour for a mandarin bag. The stitching and leather at the ends of the straps where the bales connect looks correct. The pattern of the perforations looks correct. The style and colour codes are correct. So you can see, there are a lot of small details that we look at. Of course, as I said, it's only my opinion, but I believe the bag is authentic.


----------



## CityGirl18

muchstuff said:


> Yes it does look uneven. I'm looking at everything, not just the stitching on the tag. (We don't know if the tag came partially unstitched and someone hand-stitched it, which is what it looks like to me).
> The giant covered hardware was from 2008-2010 (this isn't brogues as listed, it's giant covered hardware. Brogues came afterwards and has a contrasting background in the perforations). The straps on the giant hardware bags are wider, which is why the bales look different than the ones on a regular City bag for instance. The font , both alpha and numeric, is correct for this season/year of bag. What I can see of the rivet looks correct. The zipper tape is the correct colour for a mandarin bag. The stitching and leather at the ends of the straps where the bales connect looks correct. The pattern of the perforations looks correct. The style and colour codes are correct. So you can see, there are a lot of small details that we look at. Of course, as I said, it's only my opinion, but I believe the bag is authentic.



Aah ok, in that case my eyes are definitely far from being trained LOL. Thank you!!


----------



## LVLux

Found the style.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

CityGirl18 said:


> Aah ok, in that case my eyes are definitely far from being trained LOL. Thank you!!


It's great that you're trying to learn! There are so many details and so many variables depending on style and season...it's always a work in progress.


----------



## muchstuff

LVLux said:


> Hello, I picked up a bag today from the local resale shop and have not purchased a Bal in a few years so not familiar with this style.  It has a false bottom-literally the 4 corners unzip and the false bottom pulls out.  Is the bottom base  is almost orgami folds.  Anyone familiar with this style?  Also, label says Balenciaga Paris but back of label says made in Italy.


I'm not sure of your description of a "false bottom" but it looks like a Papier  A4 mini zip around. Please post clear, close up and forward-facing pics of the tag front and back (these ones aren't good enough, no bends please), the back of the zipper head, hardware, and a good pic of the bag in its entirety, not at an angle.


----------



## balnoob

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, I can only say it's somewhere between 2007 and 2010, looks like maybe anthracite. Do you know if the mirror has a back pocket?


Happy to hear its between 07-10, those were decent leather years, wasn't it? Thank you again Muchstuff. You are the best!


----------



## muchstuff

balnoob said:


> Happy to hear its between 07-10, those were decent leather years, wasn't it? Thank you again Muchstuff. You are the best!


My pleasure, if you can find out about the mirror pocket we can get a bit closer date-wise!


----------



## Trisha A

muchstuff said:


> Still no bale, still no rivet. Did you check the link? The pics are there for examples. What I see looks good.



Thank you! will resend photos.


----------



## Jlshops

Hey, could someone take a look at these photos? Much appreciated


----------



## muchstuff

Jlshops said:


> Hey, could someone take a look at these photos? Much appreciated


These photos aren't good enough for authentication. Please see the link in red below for the pics needed and the format we ask for (close up, straight to the camera, no sideways pics, no bends in tags). Don't rush to buy this one until we can see the proper pics.


----------



## ksuromax

Jlshops said:


> Hey, could someone take a look at these photos? Much appreciated





muchstuff said:


> These photos aren't good enough for authentication. Please see the link in red below for the pics needed and the format we ask for (close up, straight to the camera, no sideways pics, no bends in tags). Don't rush to buy this one until we can see the proper pics.


Muchstuff is much more optimistic, i would say 'RUN AWAY' even without any more pictures, does not look good at all to me


----------



## kprok

trying for another one... everything seems good except for the front pocket zipper looking wonky. thoughts??
View attachment 4313356
View attachment 4313357


----------



## muchstuff

kprok said:


> trying for another one... everything seems good except for the front pocket zipper looking wonky. thoughts??
> View attachment 4313356
> View attachment 4313357


Could you add a pic of the bale and a full pic of the tag back please?


----------



## kprok

muchstuff said:


> Could you add a pic of the bale and a full pic of the tag back please?


yes i will request  thank you!!


----------



## balnoob

Considering a First now - please have a look, thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

balnoob said:


> Considering a First now - please have a look, thank you!


tag back is not sharp enough, and zipper head is too far, i cannot enlarge it to see the details clearly, can you get better close-ups, please?


----------



## LoveJoos

Hi dun mind to advise if it's a good buy for this balenciaga
Thank you in advance again


----------



## JuliJenn

Good morning!  May I please ask for your help on behalf of my good friend?  She purchased a Bal GH 21 Pompon from The Real Real, and she'd like to know for sure it is authentic.  

I've had issues with bags I've bought from TRR in the past, so I let her know I would help her out and ask for your kind assistance with confirming if her new purchase is authentic.  I have posted the listing details and a few extra photos for your review, however please do not hesitate to let me know if any other photos would be helpful to you. 

 Thank you very much for your time.  As always, I am grateful to you gracious ladies who share your expertise! Warm regards! 

Item: Balenciaga Motorcross Giant 21 Pompon Bag 
Item #:  BAL75607
Seller:  The Real Real
URL:  https://www.therealreal.com/product...aga-motocross-giant-21-pompon-bag--JuHaWqpjgk


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Juls75

Hello everybody! 
I'm new on the forum and I have a simple question about identification number for B bags. I didn't find any post about this topic. Is it possible that two differents bags have exactly the same identification number (173080 1202 1669 - see picture attached)? In addition, there is no "made in italy" under the number and I already have a B bag (bought on Balenciaga website) with the mention on the tag.

Many thanks!


----------



## kprok

muchstuff said:


> Could you add a pic of the bale and a full pic of the tag back please?



from post #11154
looks good right?? thank you for all your help!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

kprok said:


> from post #11154
> looks good right?? thank you for all your help!!!!


Yes I'd say you're good to go.


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Hi dun mind to advise if it's a good buy for this balenciaga
> Thank you in advance again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314015
> View attachment 4314016
> View attachment 4314017
> View attachment 4314018
> View attachment 4314019


Sorry, without the needed photos I cannot help you.


----------



## muchstuff

JuliJenn said:


> Good morning!  May I please ask for your help on behalf of my good friend?  She purchased a Bal GH 21 Pompon from The Real Real, and she'd like to know for sure it is authentic.
> 
> I've had issues with bags I've bought from TRR in the past, so I let her know I would help her out and ask for your kind assistance with confirming if her new purchase is authentic.  I have posted the listing details and a few extra photos for your review, however please do not hesitate to let me know if any other photos would be helpful to you.
> 
> Thank you very much for your time.  As always, I am grateful to you gracious ladies who share your expertise! Warm regards!
> 
> Item: Balenciaga Motorcross Giant 21 Pompon Bag
> Item #:  BAL75607
> Seller:  The Real Real
> URL:  https://www.therealreal.com/product...aga-motocross-giant-21-pompon-bag--JuHaWqpjgk


Please post a pic of the bale and better pics of the tag front and back (I know it can be hard to get a good shot but these are hard to read). I think you're fine but want to be sure.


----------



## muchstuff

Juls75 said:


> Hello everybody!
> I'm new on the forum and I have a simple question about identification number for B bags. I didn't find any post about this topic. Is it possible that two differents bags have exactly the same identification number (173080 1202 1669 - see picture attached)? In addition, there is no "made in italy" under the number and I already have a B bag (bought on Balenciaga website) with the mention on the tag.
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4314109


Yes, it's possible. This tag is for a Work bag with g21 hardware in anthracite. I'm sure if the lining was turned down a bit further you'll see the made in Italy line. 
The style number depends on the style of the bag and the hardware attached. So all Work bags with G21 HW will have the same style number, 173080. Not all seasons/years/bags have a discernible colour code, this one does. The last number, 1669, is unknown and for our part in authentication, unnecessary. 
If you'd like the bag authenticated please see the links below for the pics necessary.


----------



## Jlshops

ksuromax said:


> Muchstuff is much more optimistic, i would say 'RUN AWAY' even without any more pictures, does not look good at all to me



Ok I ran away. First time purchasing a Balenciaga Discovered this forum a couple of weeks ago, helped me so much. Thank you all for doing this. I have another bag from Kijiji if you wouldn’t mind taking a look


----------



## Jlshops

Jlshops said:


> Ok I ran away. First time purchasing a Balenciaga Discovered this forum a couple of weeks ago, helped me so much. Thank you all for doing this. I have another bag from Kijiji if you wouldn’t mind taking a look


Continued pictures..


----------



## muchstuff

Jlshops said:


> Continued pictures..


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## ksuromax

Jlshops said:


> Ok I ran away. First time purchasing a Balenciaga Discovered this forum a couple of weeks ago, helped me so much. Thank you all for doing this. I have another bag from Kijiji if you wouldn’t mind taking a look


and in mine as well


----------



## Juls75

muchstuff said:


> Yes, it's possible. This tag is for a Work bag with g21 hardware in anthracite. I'm sure if the lining was turned down a bit further you'll see the made in Italy line.
> The style number depends on the style of the bag and the hardware attached. So all Work bags with G21 HW will have the same style number, 173080. Not all seasons/years/bags have a discernible colour code, this one does. The last number, 1669, is unknown and for our part in authentication, unnecessary.
> If you'd like the bag authenticated please see the links below for the pics necessary.


Thanks! It helps me a lot!
I only have these pictures, I can ask for more if needed.


----------



## Mischa808

Hello, looking forward to purchasing my first Balenciaga. Hoping someone could authenticate this for me. I don't want to spend money on a knock-off. Please help.


----------



## JuliJenn

muchstuff said:


> Please post a pic of the bale and better pics of the tag front and back (I know it can be hard to get a good shot but these are hard to read). I think you're fine but want to be sure.



Thank you for your kind help, MuchStuff. I’ve asked her if she can forward me those better tag and bale photos. I appreciate your time, and hope you have a lovely weekend!


----------



## tasjaa

tasjaa said:


> Thank you so much! I will try to take a pic in natural light tomorrow. Thanks again, I really appreciate it! Im so curious now


Hi @muchstuff sorry it took forever to post the bag in natural light, I keep forgetting to take pics when the sun is out! But here it is.. I also attached pics of the numbers for reference, thanks so so much!!!


----------



## tasjaa

tasjaa said:


> Hi can someone help me authenticate this balenciaga metallic edge hip bag  thanks so much!


Also adding pics from the original listing Of my bag from TRR, just incase the professional lighting will help with authenticating my bag  thanks so much


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Juls75 said:


> Thanks! It helps me a lot!
> I only have these pictures, I can ask for more if needed.


You need to look at the link below for the pics needed.


----------



## muchstuff

Mischa808 said:


> Hello, looking forward to purchasing my first Balenciaga. Hoping someone could authenticate this for me. I don't want to spend money on a knock-off. Please help.


The tag looks good but you're missing pics of the bale, rivet and the back of the zipper head.


----------



## muchstuff

JuliJenn said:


> Thank you for your kind help, MuchStuff. I’ve asked her if she can forward me those better tag and bale photos. I appreciate your time, and hope you have a lovely weekend!


You too! Please quote the original post number when you repost the new pics.


----------



## mrocpl

Hi ladies!

May I please ask for your help with authenticating this bag on Carousell:

Item Name: City with giant golden hardware
Link: https://ph.carousell.com/p/198098447

Thanks so much ❤️


----------



## Michelle2510

Hi! My name is Michelle. Glad to know this forum! Would you help me to authenticate my balenciaga mini city edge ghw. Thank you in advance! Have a nice day ❤️


----------



## muchstuff

tasjaa said:


> View attachment 4315819
> View attachment 4315820
> 
> Also adding pics from the original listing Of my bag from TRR, just incase the professional lighting will help with authenticating my bag  thanks so much


I wish I had an answer for you but...to me the bag looks authentic but the colour code is incorrect. Perhaps someone else can weigh in but I'm afraid I don't have a conclusive answer for you. Sorry...


----------



## muchstuff

mrocpl said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> May I please ask for your help with authenticating this bag on Carousell:
> 
> Item Name: City with giant golden hardware
> Link: https://ph.carousell.com/p/198098447
> 
> Thanks so much ❤️


Please see the link below in red for examples of the pics needed and the format preferred.


----------



## muchstuff

Michelle2510 said:


> Hi! My name is Michelle. Glad to know this forum! Would you help me to authenticate my balenciaga mini city edge ghw. Thank you in advance! Have a nice day ❤️
> View attachment 4316108
> View attachment 4316109
> View attachment 4316110
> View attachment 4316111
> View attachment 4316112
> View attachment 4316113
> View attachment 4316114
> View attachment 4316115
> 
> View attachment 4316124


Could you please post with the pics right way up, the details up close, and the tag back in it's entirety, no fingers covering any of it and no bends in the leather please. See the link below for the format the pics should be in.


----------



## tasjaa

muchstuff said:


> I wish I had an answer for you but...to me the bag looks authentic but the colour code is incorrect. Perhaps someone else can weigh in but I'm afraid I don't have a conclusive answer for you. Sorry...


Thank you so much @muchstuff ! This is so confusing to me lol hopefully someone else can help me out ☺️


----------



## muchstuff

tasjaa said:


> Thank you so much @muchstuff ! This is so confusing to me lol hopefully someone else can help me out ☺️


You could try a paid authentication service?


----------



## tasjaa

muchstuff said:


> You could try a paid authentication service?


Yes, that seems like a good idea.. I have never done it before but maybe I should for this!


----------



## muchstuff

tasjaa said:


> Yes, that seems like a good idea.. I have never done it before but maybe I should for this!


Do let us know if you go that route!


----------



## Michelle2510

muchstuff said:


> Could you please post with the pics right way up, the details up close, and the tag back in it's entirety, no fingers covering any of it and no bends in the leather please. See the link below for the format the pics should be in.



Hello sorry for the bad picture ☹️ Here are the new one, thank you so much for your help!


----------



## bethr202

Hi,

I am hoping you all can help authenticate this Balenciaga.
Item Name: Chevre Gold Metallic Edge S City Gris Acier
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-gold-metallic-edge-s-city-gris-acier-286395?referrer=google&referral_campaign=shopping&gclid=Cj0KCQiAmuHhBRD0ARIsAF

Additional pictures below. Thank you in advance!!


----------



## BeaMauro

Hi there ladies,

Can someone please authenticate this for me?
Item name: Balenciaga Motorcycle City

Thank you so much!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

BeaMauro said:


> Hi there ladies,
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this for me?
> Item name: Balenciaga Motorcycle City
> 
> Thank you so much!
> View attachment 4316591
> View attachment 4316592
> View attachment 4316593
> View attachment 4316594
> View attachment 4316595
> View attachment 4316596
> View attachment 4316597
> View attachment 4316600


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## BeaMauro

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Please enumerate the red flags. I was planning to buy this one, but I'm having second thoughts. Thanks you so much


----------



## muchstuff

BeaMauro said:


> Please enumerate the red flags. I was planning to buy this one, but I'm having second thoughts. Thanks you so much


I'm afraid we don't do that so as not to help the counterfeiters but if you were to compare the bag to an authentic one (tags, bale, etc) you'll see the issues.


----------



## muchstuff

Michelle2510 said:


> Hello sorry for the bad picture ☹️ Here are the new one, thank you so much for your help!
> View attachment 4316491
> View attachment 4316492
> View attachment 4316493
> View attachment 4316494
> View attachment 4316495
> View attachment 4316496
> View attachment 4316497
> View attachment 4316498
> View attachment 4316499
> View attachment 4316500


Sorry but these pics aren't sufficient. You're missing the back of the zipper head, a good pic of the bale and the rivet, and the tag pics need to be right way up and fill the entire frame, with no bends, not even a little bit. Unless @ksuromax wants to try with these?


----------



## BeaMauro

muchstuff said:


> I'm afraid we don't do that so as not to help the counterfeiters but if you were to compare the bag to an authentic one (tags, bale, etc) you'll see the issues.


Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

bethr202 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am hoping you all can help authenticate this Balenciaga.
> Item Name: Chevre Gold Metallic Edge S City Gris Acier
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-gold-metallic-edge-s-city-gris-acier-286395?referrer=google&referral_campaign=shopping&gclid=Cj0KCQiAmuHhBRD0ARIsAF
> 
> Additional pictures below. Thank you in advance!!
> 
> View attachment 4316562
> 
> View attachment 4316558
> View attachment 4316558


No clear pics of the rivet, bale or back of the zipper had. The tag looks fine to me. FP is usually pretty reliable but without the needed pics I can't sign off on it.


----------



## muchstuff

BeaMauro said:


> Thank you so much!


My pleasure, sorry the news wasn't better.


----------



## ksuromax

Fake in my opinion 



Michelle2510 said:


> Hello sorry for the bad picture ☹️ Here are the new one, thank you so much for your help!
> View attachment 4316491
> View attachment 4316492
> View attachment 4316493
> View attachment 4316494
> View attachment 4316495
> View attachment 4316496
> View attachment 4316497
> View attachment 4316498
> View attachment 4316499
> View attachment 4316500





muchstuff said:


> Sorry but these pics aren't sufficient. You're missing the back of the zipper head, a good pic of the bale and the rivet, and the tag pics need to be right way up and fill the entire frame, with no bends, not even a little bit. Unless @ksuromax wants to try with these?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Fake in my opinion


Thanks, my thought as well based on what I could see.


----------



## BeaMauro

Hi there ladies,

Can someone please authenticate this for me?
	

		
			
		

		
	












Thank you so much


----------



## ksuromax

tasjaa said:


> Hi can someone help me authenticate this balenciaga metallic edge hip bag  thanks so much!





tasjaa said:


> View attachment 4315819
> View attachment 4315820
> 
> Also adding pics from the original listing Of my bag from TRR, just incase the professional lighting will help with authenticating my bag  thanks so much


did you post a shot of the rivet anywhere else? because i have gone through these 2 posts, but didn't notice the rivet


----------



## tuongvi9071

Hi everyone, 

Hope you guys can authenticate my bag, i just bought it from my friend but some spot make me think this is fake  thanks for reading x.


----------



## muchstuff

BeaMauro said:


> Hi there ladies,
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4316972
> View attachment 4316974
> View attachment 4316966
> View attachment 4316967
> View attachment 4316968
> View attachment 4316969
> View attachment 4316970
> View attachment 4316971
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much


Please post close up pics of the bale and rivet and quote the number of your original post when you do.


----------



## ksuromax

tuongvi9071 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hope you guys can authenticate my bag, i just bought it from my friend but some spot make me think this is fake  thanks for reading x.


Fake, indeed


----------



## mrocpl

Hi ladies,

May I please ask for your help with authenticating the following bag:

Item name: Balenciaga city with giant gold hardware
Link: https://ph.carousell.com/p/198098447







Thank you so much!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## tasjaa

ksuromax said:


> did you post a shot of the rivet anywhere else? because i have gone through these 2 posts, but didn't notice the rivet


Hi @ksuromax the straps do not have rivets its just the leather looped and attached to the rings on the sides of the bag.


----------



## muchstuff

tasjaa said:


> Hi @ksuromax the straps do not have rivets its just the leather looped and attached to the rings on the sides of the bag.


My Hip has rivets but it's an older bag...I just went back and looked at your bag, check the inside edge there must a rivet holding that stud on.


----------



## tasjaa

muchstuff said:


> My Hip has rivets but it's an older bag...I just went back and looked at your bag, check the inside edge there must a rivet holding that stud on.


Oh thank you! I will check when I get home and get back to you guys @ksuromax @muchstuff


----------



## tasjaa

tasjaa said:


> Oh thank you! I will check when I get home and get back to you guys @ksuromax @muchstuff





tasjaa said:


> Oh thank you! I will check when I get home and get back to you guys @ksuromax @muchstuff





Here is a pic of the rivet, thanks for all your help! ☺️


----------



## muchstuff

tasjaa said:


> View attachment 4317780
> 
> Here is a pic of the rivet, thanks for all your help! ☺️





mrocpl said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> May I please ask for your help with authenticating the following bag:
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga city with giant gold hardware
> Link: https://ph.carousell.com/p/198098447
> 
> View attachment 4317228
> View attachment 4317228
> View attachment 4317229
> View attachment 4317230
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!


Please see the link below in red for the pics needed.


----------



## new*york*dollz

Hi, hoping you guys can authenticate this bag. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...956675?hash=item2f2a2b7f83:g:8IgAAOSwkv5cQ5p0

Thanks, Jeri


----------



## muchstuff

tasjaa said:


> View attachment 4317780
> 
> Here is a pic of the rivet, thanks for all your help! ☺️


The rivet looks fine to me, I've also done quite a bit of searching to see if I could find another Hip on that colour with that code, no luck so far.


----------



## muchstuff

new*york*dollz said:


> Hi, hoping you guys can authenticate this bag.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...956675?hash=item2f2a2b7f83:g:8IgAAOSwkv5cQ5p0
> 
> Thanks, Jeri


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## tasjaa

muchstuff said:


> The rivet looks fine to me, I've also done quite a bit of searching to see if I could find another Hip on that colour with that code, no luck so far.


I sent to authenticate4u last night and they replied today saying that the bag is authentic. I found them here as a reputable authenticator but to be honest I still have my doubts because of the code


----------



## new*york*dollz

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thx soo much


----------



## muchstuff

tasjaa said:


> I sent to authenticate4u last night and they replied today saying that the bag is authentic. I found them here as a reputable authenticator but to be honest I still have my doubts because of the code


I've found a metallic edge clutch and a wallet E tag with your code. They're calling it Bordeaux. So I don't know if that colour was made for a particular market? Its very confusing but yours isn't the only one. Hard to tell if its exactly the same shade as the lighting is different.  FP is usually pretty reliable as to authenticity so...?

https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-gold-metallic-edge-money-wallet-bordeaux-263384

https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-gold-metallic-edge-envelope-clutch-bordeaux-231390


----------



## muchstuff

new*york*dollz said:


> Thx soo much


Any time!


----------



## tasjaa

muchstuff said:


> I've found a metallic edge clutch and a wallet E tag with your code. They're calling it Bordeaux. So I don't know if that colour was made for a particular market? Its very confusing but yours isn't the only one. Hard to tell if its exactly the same shade as the lighting is different.  FP is usually pretty reliable as to authenticity so...?
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-gold-metallic-edge-money-wallet-bordeaux-263384
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-gold-metallic-edge-envelope-clutch-bordeaux-231390



@muchstuff  Thanks so much for this, definetly gives me a little more peace of mind!! This does look like my bag color! Thank you so much for looking into this so much!! You have been beyond helpful!


----------



## muchstuff

tasjaa said:


> @muchstuff  Thanks so much for this, definetly gives me a little more peace of mind!! This does look like my bag color! Thank you so much for looking into this so much!! You have been beyond helpful!


My OCD sometimes works in my favour ...I think we've pretty much exhausted this one!


----------



## ksuromax

tasjaa said:


> View attachment 4317780
> 
> Here is a pic of the rivet, thanks for all your help! ☺️





muchstuff said:


> The rivet looks fine to me, I've also done quite a bit of searching to see if I could find another Hip on that colour with that code, no luck so far.


rivet looks good to me, too 
having looked at all other features, i tend to agree with Muchstuff, most likely the bag is legit, just a small inconsistency with the coding, which can happen (and we have a few confirmed instances with Bal)


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## tasjaa

ksuromax said:


> rivet looks good to me, too
> having looked at all other features, i tend to agree with Muchstuff, most likely the bag is legit, just a small inconsistency with the coding, which can happen (and we have a few confirmed instances with Bal)


Thanks so much @ksuromax !! You and Muchstuff has been a tremendous help!


----------



## tuongvi9071

ksuromax said:


> Fake, indeed


Hi,
can you indicate some error on my product which is fake, need to talk with her srsly


----------



## plue89

Hi authenticators, can I please get an opinion in regards to this Balenciaga? Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

plue89 said:


> Hi authenticators, can I please get an opinion in regards to this Balenciaga? Thank you
> View attachment 4318092
> View attachment 4318081
> View attachment 4318083
> View attachment 4318084
> View attachment 4318085
> View attachment 4318086
> View attachment 4318087
> View attachment 4318088
> View attachment 4318089
> View attachment 4318090


tag is not legible, can you please take another snap without covering it with your finger and not bent? 
and pls add a zipper head underneath shot as well


----------



## ksuromax

tuongvi9071 said:


> Hi,
> can you indicate some error on my product which is fake, need to talk with her srsly


we do not normally disclose this info, in order not to help the fakes, i'll PM you


----------



## altuns

Hello, 
I have receive a "Balenciaga" wallet but I am not sure about its authenticity. 
It is verry hard to take photo of the inside but I have tried. Can you help me itentify the authenticity ?
If the photos are not enough I can try to take another photo.










Thank you for your help.


----------



## ksuromax

altuns said:


> Hello,
> I have receive a "Balenciaga" wallet but I am not sure about its authenticity.
> It is verry hard to take photo of the inside but I have tried. Can you help me itentify the authenticity ?
> If the photos are not enough I can try to take another photo.
> View attachment 4318168
> View attachment 4318169
> View attachment 4318170
> View attachment 4318171
> View attachment 4318172
> View attachment 4318173
> View attachment 4318174
> View attachment 4318175
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help.


Fake 
Hope, you can get your money back


----------



## Cindy Shan3

Please help authenticate this mini edge


----------



## bethr202

muchstuff said:


> No clear pics of the rivet, bale or back of the zipper had. The tag looks fine to me. FP is usually pretty reliable but without the needed pics I can't sign off on it.



Hi Muchstuff, 

Thanks for your help! I have attached the additional photos needed for authentificantion. Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Cindy Shan3 said:


> Please help authenticate this mini edge


Can you post a pic of the bale and quote this post number in your repost please.


----------



## muchstuff

bethr202 said:


> Hi Muchstuff,
> 
> Thanks for your help! I have attached the additional photos needed for authentificantion. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4318329
> View attachment 4318330
> View attachment 4318331
> View attachment 4318333
> View attachment 4318334


Pics need to be flat not on an angle and the focus of the entire frame. Also no rivet pic.


----------



## Cindy Shan3

muchstuff said:


> Can you post a pic of the bale and quote this post number in your repost please.



hi， thanks for the response, my original post is 11228. Here are the photos of the bale


----------



## muchstuff

Cindy Shan3 said:


> hi， thanks for the response, my original post is 11228. Here are the photos of the bale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4318375
> View attachment 4318375
> View attachment 4318376
> View attachment 4318377
> View attachment 4318378


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## ziiarch

Hi guys,
I’m about to buy this but didn’t know the exact type of this or maybe old series. The serial number also a bit “off” can you maybe check? Cheers


----------



## muchstuff

ziiarch said:


> View attachment 4318673
> View attachment 4318674
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> I’m about to buy this but didn’t know the exact type of this or maybe old series. The serial number also a bit “off” can you maybe check? Cheers


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## bethr202

bethr202 said:


> Hi Muchstuff,
> 
> Thanks for your help! I have attached the additional photos needed for authentificantion. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4318329
> View attachment 4318330
> View attachment 4318331
> View attachment 4318333
> View attachment 4318334


 
Much Stuff - thank you again and let me try one more time to get all the right shots! See below


----------



## muchstuff

bethr202 said:


> Much Stuff - thank you again and let me try one more time to get all the right shots! See below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4318862
> View attachment 4318863


Looks good in my opinion. For any future listings please look at the examples in the link below in red as to the way the details should be photographed. Clear, close up, straight forward, no angles. Each detail should pretty much fill the screen.


----------



## thejoyfullife

Would someone be able to take a look at this handbag I am trying to buy?


----------



## muchstuff

thejoyfullife said:


> Would someone be able to take a look at this handbag I am trying to buy?


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## bethr202

muchstuff said:


> Looks good in my opinion. For any future listings please look at the examples in the link below in red as to the way the details should be photographed. Clear, close up, straight forward, no angles. Each detail should pretty much fill the screen.



Will do! I really appreciate your help!


----------



## muchstuff

bethr202 said:


> Will do! I really appreciate your help!


Any time!


----------



## jsmnflwr

Help! Can someone help authenticate this bag?
Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga Giant 21 Work Bag
Link (if available): https://jadorecouture.ca/product/balenciaga-giant-21-work-bag/

Additional photos below were given to me when I requested a photo of the model tag.


----------



## muchstuff

jsmnflwr said:


> Help! Can someone help authenticate this bag?
> Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga Giant 21 Work Bag
> Link (if available): https://jadorecouture.ca/product/balenciaga-giant-21-work-bag/
> 
> Additional photos below were given to me when I requested a photo of the model tag.


Please post pics of the back of the zipper head and the rivet. Quote this post number when you repost.


----------



## Mischa808

hello here they are 


muchstuff said:


> The tag looks good but you're missing pics of the bale, rivet and the back of the zipper head.





muchstuff said:


> The tag looks good but you're missing pics of the bale, rivet and the back of the zipper head.


----------



## muchstuff

Mischa808 said:


> hello here they are


Looks fine, authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Mischa808

thank you so much i'm so happy with this find.


----------



## lina_tanger

Hello,
Could you please help me authenticate the mini city bag? Many Thanks .

Lina Tanger


----------



## muchstuff

Mischa808 said:


> thank you so much i'm so happy with this find.


My pleasure!


----------



## muchstuff

lina_tanger said:


> Hello,
> Could you please help me authenticate the mini city bag? Many Thanks .
> 
> Lina Tanger


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## lina_tanger

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Could You please tell me Why So i can the seller?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

lina_tanger said:


> Could You please tell me Why So i can the seller?


We don't discuss details in public so as not to help the counterfeiters but everything's off on this bag. I can give you one detail as it's pretty obvious. The tag back should say "FABRIQUE EN ITALIE" NOT "FABRICA EN ITALIA".


----------



## lina_tanger

muchstuff said:


> We don't discuss details in public so as not to help the counterfeiters but everything's off on this bag. I can give you one detail as it's pretty obvious. The tag back should say "FABRIQUE EN ITALIE" NOT "FABRICA EN ITALIA".


Thanks. And is it True dat de lining or sticking above ALWAYS must be black ? Then i know enough ...


----------



## muchstuff

lina_tanger said:


> Thanks. And is it True dat de lining or sticking above ALWAYS must be black ? Then i know enough ...


Typically on a classic City the top lining of the stitching on the tag front is black, yes. The fact that the tag back is so wrong is honestly enough proof.


----------



## lina_tanger

muchstuff said:


> Typically on a classic City the top lining of the stitching on the tag front is black, yes.


Is this an Classic city? What is the mode name? Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

lina_tanger said:


> Is this an Classic city? What is the mode name? Thanks


The style code on it is for a classic City.


----------



## lina_tanger

muchstuff said:


> The style code on it is for a classic City.


Okay, and what about Your opinion?


----------



## muchstuff

lina_tanger said:


> Okay, and what about Your opinion?


I'm sorry, I'm not sure what you're asking. I've already said that in my opinion it's a fake.


----------



## lina_tanger

muchstuff said:


> The style code on it is for a classic City.



The model is irrelevant, I know enough! Thanks!


----------



## ziiarch

Hi,
can you guys please help with these? Seller didn't attach serial number on listing, I'll ask shortly. if you guys need. Thanks in advance! x


----------



## muchstuff

ziiarch said:


> Hi,
> can you guys please help with these? Seller didn't attach serial number on listing, I'll ask shortly. if you guys need. Thanks in advance! x
> View attachment 4320453
> View attachment 4320454
> View attachment 4320455
> View attachment 4320456


We need good close up clear pics of the front and back of the interior tag, the rivet and the back of the zipper head. Please quote this post number when you repost.


----------



## jsmnflwr

muchstuff said:


> Please post pics of the back of the zipper head and the rivet. Quote this post number when you repost.


----------



## muchstuff

.


----------



## jsmnflwr

muchstuff said:


> Still need the back of the interior tag, everything here looks good so far. (Pic of the tag front is fine, I was looking on my phone earlier and it was blurry but it's fine on my Mac).



I think I had the interior tag above... isn’t it this one?

I’m just messaging the seller for these pics and she isn’t responding fast enough.


----------



## muchstuff

jsmnflwr said:


> I think I had the interior tag above... isn’t it this one?
> 
> I’m just messaging the seller for these pics and she isn’t responding fast enough.


Sorry, you didn't include the original post number and I mixed you up with someone else.  You're fine, authentic in my opinion.


----------



## blahdeeblahhh

Supposed to be brand new from 2018. Pretty sure it's real but haven't seen this type of tag on the inside and want to confirm. The smudge on the hardware pic is from my fingerprint, sorry. I have the bag in hand if additional pics are needed. Thank you!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## cleev

is this a legit serial number for a MINI METALLIC EDGE?


----------



## muchstuff

blahdeeblahhh said:


> Supposed to be brand new from 2018. Pretty sure it's real but haven't seen this type of tag on the inside and want to confirm. The smudge on the hardware pic is from my fingerprint, sorry. I have the bag in hand if additional pics are needed. Thank you!!


Newer than that, it's S/S 2019. Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## blahdeeblahhh

muchstuff said:


> Newer than that, it's S/S 2019. Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

blahdeeblahhh said:


> Thank you!


My pleasure!


----------



## muchstuff

cleev said:


> is this a legit serial number for a MINI METALLIC EDGE?


I've not seen this number on a mini, only on a vibrato City small. If you post all of the required pics we can help you better.


----------



## ziiarch

muchstuff said:


> We need good close up clear pics of the front and back of the interior tag, the rivet and the back of the zipper head. Please quote this post number when you repost.


.

Here you go as requested, but the link to listing is:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Balenciaga-...rentrq:8471b43e1680aa432b8bfc10fffeaf58|iid:1


----------



## Arianakim

ksuromax said:


> Authentic
> Perforated Anthracite


Thank you so much for the help!!! you guys are amazing~


----------



## muchstuff

ziiarch said:


> .
> 
> Here you go as requested, but the link to listing is:
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Balenciaga-Day-Hobo-bag-beige-vanilliaVintage-approx-year-2005-authentic/202574493765?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20170511121231&meid=a74e5a1b4cfc4bf0a1490568ba763f5c&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=202574493765&itm=202574493765&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:ad1b1e92-2087-11e9-8193-74dbd18077c4|parentrq:8471b43e1680aa432b8bfc10fffeaf58|iid:1
> View attachment 4320981
> View attachment 4320980


I can tell by the tag front and back it’s authentic but the photos on the link are largely useless for authentication. For future reference we need the BACK of the zipper head with the logo on it, also the rivet ( the notched screw that holds the studs on at the handles). See the link below in red for examples.


----------



## ziiarch

muchstuff said:


> I can tell by the tag front and back it’s authentic but the photos on the link are largely useless for authentication. For future reference we need the BACK of the zipper head with the logo on it, also the rivet ( the notched screw that holds the studs on at the handles). See the link below in red for examples.



Hi,
Thank you for your help, and I got more pictures from the seller as you requested. Hope I got what you meant. Seller convinced it's original from 2005, she bought in harvey nichols london. Cheers x


----------



## muchstuff

ziiarch said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for your help, and I got more pictures from the seller as you requested. Hope I got what you meant. Seller convinced it's original from 2005, she bought in harvey nichols london. Cheers x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4321421
> View attachment 4321422
> View attachment 4321423


Its pre 2011 but that's pretty much all I can tell you, too hard to nail down the colour from the pics.


----------



## ziiarch

muchstuff said:


> Its pre 2011 but that's pretty much all I can tell you, too hard to nail down the colour from the pics.


As long as you said it's authentic then I buy! thanks a lot


----------



## muchstuff

ziiarch said:


> As long as you said it's authentic then I buy! thanks a lot


My pleasure!


----------



## muchstuff

ziiarch said:


> As long as you said it's authentic then I buy! thanks a lot


Once you have the bag check the back of the mirror. If there's a pocket on the back it's from 2005-2007, possibly S/S 2008. If no pocket, then from 2008-F/W 2010.


----------



## Bella0613

Hello muchstuff, may you kindly check if this bag is authentic? Thank you very much.


----------



## muchstuff

Bella0613 said:


> View attachment 4321902
> View attachment 4321902
> View attachment 4321903
> View attachment 4321904
> View attachment 4321905
> View attachment 4321907
> View attachment 4321908
> View attachment 4321908
> View attachment 4321909
> View attachment 4321910
> View attachment 4321911
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello muchstuff, may you kindly check if this bag is authentic? Thank you very much.


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Bella0613

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Many thanks muchstuff for the speedy response. The seller is claiming that it’s authentic, won’t buy it now. Thanks thanks


----------



## muchstuff

Bella0613 said:


> Many thanks muchstuff for the speedy response. The seller is claiming that it’s authentic, won’t buy it now. Thanks thanks


Very fake indeed. You’re welcome!


----------



## Cindy Shan3

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.



Hi muchstuff. Thank you so much for your response! I have another question. I have searched through online how to identify fake mini city bag and most of the items shows my bag is authentic. Only one thing I am not sure is that some websites says one identification check point is the zipper leather piece tip should be angled, more like a triangle instead of round. But I think mine is more round. See the pictures for the grey colored ones ( one for left side one for right).

To make sure, I went to the department store to check that. Most of the balenciaga bags in Saks and Neiman Marcus shows the zipper tip is angled and not round. I took a picture for comparison. The red one in store and the grey one is mine. I think it is pretty obvious that my bag is more round. Can you please help me identify it again? My original post is 11228 and 11232. Thanks again!


----------



## muchstuff

Cindy Shan3 said:


> Hi muchstuff. Thank you so much for your response! I have another question. I have searched through online how to identify fake mini city bag and most of the items shows my bag is authentic. Only one thing I am not sure is that some websites says one identification check point is the zipper leather piece tip should be angled, more like a triangle instead of round. But I think mine is more round. See the pictures for the grey colored ones ( one for left side one for right).
> 
> To make sure, I went to the department store to check that. Most of the balenciaga bags in Saks and Neiman Marcus shows the zipper tip is angled and not round. I took a picture for comparison. The red one in store and the grey one is mine. I think it is pretty obvious that my bag is more round. Can you please help me identify it again? My original post is 11228 and 11232. Thanks again!


I still think you're fine, your's doesn't look much more rounded than the red one to me. You didn't mention where you purchased your bag from...?


----------



## Cindy Shan3

muchstuff said:


> I still think you're fine, your's doesn't look much more rounded than the red one to me. You didn't mention where you purchased your bag from...?



I purchased from personal seller. I also used ***************** for checking. They said it is authenticate. But I also heard sometimes they provide wrong opinion. Do you think they are trustworthy? Do you know any other good authentication website? Thanks!


----------



## Cindy Shan3

muchstuff said:


> I still think you're fine, your's doesn't look much more rounded than the red one to me. You didn't mention where you purchased your bag from...?



Don’t know why it doesn’t show. I meant I used authen**catefirst for the check.


----------



## muchstuff

Cindy Shan3 said:


> Don’t know why it doesn’t show. I meant I used authen**catefirst for the check.


I can't really give an opinion on paid authentication services as I've never used one. I've heard authenticate 4 u mentioned, perhaps you could do a search for others.


----------



## Cindy Shan3

muchstuff said:


> I can't really give an opinion on paid authentication services as I've never used one. I've heard authenticate 4 u mentioned, perhaps you could do a search for others.



Ok that is fine. Thank you so much! Really appreciate your fast responses!!


----------



## muchstuff

Cindy Shan3 said:


> Ok that is fine. Thank you so much! Really appreciate your fast responses!!


My pleasure!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I can't really give an opinion on paid authentication services as I've never used one. I've heard authenticate 4 u mentioned, perhaps you could do a search for others.





Cindy Shan3 said:


> Ok that is fine. Thank you so much! Really appreciate your fast responses!!


hope, you don't mind me jumping on, i agree with Muchstuff, Authenticate4u is usually good, and also i went through your pictures and i don't see any problem, your bag looks legit to me.
And ref to your last post, i took a picture of my 2 Cities, one is ME another is reg hw, here's the picture (ME is on the right) and if i look very hard i would probably see that ME is a tiny little wee bit rounder than the other one.


----------



## Cindy Shan3

ksuromax said:


> hope, you don't mind me jumping on, i agree with Muchstuff, Authenticate4u is usually good, and also i went through your pictures and i don't see any problem, your bag looks legit to me.
> And ref to your last post, i took a picture of my 2 Cities, one is ME another is reg hw, here's the picture (ME is on the right) and if i look very hard i would probably see that ME is a tiny little wee bit rounder than the other one.



Thank you so much ksuromax! Yes I can see the one on the right is a bit round than the left one, which is similar to my mini edge. 

Just curious ME is mini edge? What does hw mean? 

Thank you again!!


----------



## atypical devil

Does any version of the WORK bag comes with 2 extra unzippered pockets on the cloth lining inside? These are opposite the tag and the zippered pocket inside. I've several first hand ones all without and I'm puzzled if this 2nd hand one is authentic.


----------



## ksuromax

Cindy Shan3 said:


> Thank you so much ksuromax! Yes I can see the one on the right is a bit round than the left one, which is similar to my mini edge.
> 
> Just curious ME is mini edge? What does hw mean?
> 
> Thank you again!!


ME - metallic edge
hw - hardware


----------



## ksuromax

atypical devil said:


> Does any version of the WORK bag comes with 2 extra unzippered pockets on the cloth lining inside? These are opposite the tag and the zippered pocket inside. I've several first hand ones all without and I'm puzzled if this 2nd hand one is authentic.


Work was made till very recent time, and additional cloth pockets (for mobile, most likely) appeared in 2012 (Much, please, correct me if i'm wrong), hence more recent Works well can have those and be perfectly legit. But without pictures we do not confirm anything, this is just general info. 
Should you need any assistance, please, post the needed pics, we'll try to help you


----------



## Bella0613

Hi Muchstuff, it me again. Another seller is offering me her purse, and it looks real to me based on the authentication checks online.  But still, I’m not confident.  
May you help me again? I hope its the real deal.  Here are the photos:


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Bella0613 said:


> Hi Muchstuff, it me again. Another seller is offering me her purse, and it looks real to me based on the authentication checks online.  But still, I’m not confident.
> May you help me again? I hope its the real deal.  Here are the photos:
> View attachment 4323135
> View attachment 4323136
> View attachment 4323137
> View attachment 4323138
> View attachment 4323152
> View attachment 4323153
> View attachment 4323154
> View attachment 4323157
> View attachment 4323161


Looks promising, can I see a pic of the tag front facing the camera, not on an angle please?


----------



## Bella0613

Looks promising, can I see a pic of the tag front facing the camera, not on an angle please?

Here are the photos muchstuff, many thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

Bella0613 said:


> Looks promising, can I see a pic of the tag front facing the camera, not on an angle please?
> 
> Here are the photos muchstuff, many thanks!
> View attachment 4323254
> View attachment 4323255


Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2012 mangue.


----------



## Bella0613

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2012 mangue.


Yey! I’ll buy it then. Thank you very much muchstuff! You’re very patient and very quick to respond.


----------



## muchstuff

Bella0613 said:


> Yey! I’ll buy it then. Thank you very much muchstuff! You’re very patient and very quick to respond.


My pleasure, any time!


----------



## Storm702

Hello! Will you please take a look at this bag?  Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Storm702 said:


> Hello! Will you please take a look at this bag?  Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4323810
> View attachment 4323812
> View attachment 4323813
> View attachment 4323814
> View attachment 4323816
> View attachment 4323817
> View attachment 4323819


Can you post a pic of the rivet please and reference this post number?


----------



## Storm702

muchstuff said:


> Can you post a pic of the rivet please and reference this post number?


RE 11302


----------



## muchstuff

Storm702 said:


> RE 11302
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4324064


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Storm702

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you so much! Can you tell which year?


----------



## muchstuff

Storm702 said:


> Thank you so much! Can you tell which year?


2011 but I don't know which season as anthracite was done both S/S and F/W. Someone who has an anthra bag from that year may know how much difference there was between seasons, if any.


----------



## muchstuff

Storm702 said:


> Thank you so much! Can you tell which year?


Edit: I lied. This looks like G12 not G21 HW so it would be S/S 2012.


----------



## cleev

muchstuff said:


> I've not seen this number on a mini, only on a vibrato City small. If you post all of the required pics we can help you better.







here are more pics:


----------



## muchstuff

cleev said:


> here are more pics:


Please post a good clear pic of the tag front and the rivet.


----------



## cleev

muchstuff said:


> Please post a good clear pic of the tag front and the rivet.




is it possible to have different style of bags with the same style number? 
431621 is style number for a regular city based on their website, but this is a mini metallic edge


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

cleev said:


> is it possible to have different style of bags with the same style number?
> 431621 is style number for a regular city based on their website, but this is a mini metallic edge


Whose website are you referring to? 431621 is not a style code for a classic City.


----------



## cleev

muchstuff said:


> Whose website are you referring to? 431621 is not a style code for a classic City.




at balenciaga website.. when i enter 431621 in the search bar, results show classic city styles


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> 2011 but I don't know which season as anthracite was done both S/S and F/W. Someone who has an anthra bag from that year may know how much difference there was between seasons, if any.


wasn't SS still using small letters? And CAPS in AW?
ETA:  indeed, G12 it is!


----------



## ksuromax

cleev said:


> here are more pics:





muchstuff said:


> Please post a good clear pic of the tag front and the rivet.


this does not look good to me, ladies


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> wasn't SS still using small letters? And CAPS in AW?
> ETA:  indeed, G12 it is!


Yup, S/S 2012 was caps but not the additional alpha letter until F/W.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> this does not look good to me, ladies


Agreed, for consistency sake I'm asking for all pics needed.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Yup, S/S 2012 was caps but not the additional alpha letter until F/W.


yes, i was meaning 2011


----------



## muchstuff

cleev said:


> at balenciaga website.. when i enter 431621 in the search bar, results show classic city styles


It shows a classic City SMALL. If you check back I mentioned that the only bag I've seen that code on was a City small. Not the mini.


----------



## cleev

muchstuff said:


> Agreed, for consistency sake I'm asking for all pics needed.





ksuromax said:


> this does not look good to me, ladies




i thought so too.. thanks @muchstuff and @ksuromax )


----------



## muchstuff

cleev said:


> i thought so too.. thanks @muchstuff and @ksuromax )


Any time!


----------



## Shadow122333

Am I allowed to post photos of my own bag (no sale link) to get authenticated and learn the details of the bag such as proper name, date etc?  TIA


----------



## muchstuff

Shadow122333 said:


> Am I allowed to post photos of my own bag (no sale link) to get authenticated and learn the details of the bag such as proper name, date etc?  TIA


Of course, provided it's not your intent to sell. Please see the link below in red for the photos needed and format we prefer.


----------



## Shadow122333

Thanks very much for your help


----------



## muchstuff

Shadow122333 said:


> Thanks very much for your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4324863
> View attachment 4324865
> View attachment 4324866
> View attachment 4324867
> View attachment 4324868
> View attachment 4324869
> View attachment 4324870
> View attachment 4324871
> View attachment 4324872


Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2012 City bag in anthracite.


----------



## Shadow122333

muchstuff said:


> Of course, provided it's not your intent to sell. Please see the link below in red for the photos needed and format we prefer.





muchstuff said:


> Of course, provided it's not your intent to sell. Please see the link below in red for the photos needed and format we prefer.





muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2012 City bag in anthracite.


thanks very much!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Shadow122333 said:


> thanks very much!


My pleasure!


----------



## Shadow122333

Shadow122333 said:


> thanks very much!


May I ask 2 more questions?   What does the S/S stand for?   And how would I go about determining the current value of this bag?


----------



## muchstuff

Shadow122333 said:


> May I ask 2 more questions?   What does the S/S stand for?   And how would I go about determining the current value of this bag?


S/S is spring/summer. A/W or F/W are autumn/fall winter.  Value is very subjective, it's really what someone is willing to pay. Depends on condition, colour, season, type of leather, rarity. S/S 2012 anthra isn't a rare season or colour. The leather would be agneau (lamb). Check out eBay and some of the resale sites for prices, that may give you some clues.


----------



## Shadow122333

muchstuff said:


> S/S is spring/summer. A/W or F/W are autumn/fall winter.  Value is very subjective, it's really what someone is willing to pay. Depends on condition, colour, season, type of leather, rarity. S/S 2012 anthra isn't a rare season or colour. The leather would be agneau (lamb). Check out eBay and some of the resale sites for prices, that may give you some clues.


Thanks very much for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

Shadow122333 said:


> Thanks very much for your help!


Any time!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Hi dear authenticators!  May I please ask your help to authenticate my first ever Balenciaga bag? Thank you in advance for your help [emoji173]️

Item Name: Balenciaga Giant Town
Item Number: 
333014038554
Seller ID: brand_jfa
Link:  https://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-B...014038554?txnId=1616010510014&redirect=mobile


----------



## muchstuff

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Hi dear authenticators!  May I please ask your help to authenticate my first ever Balenciaga bag? Thank you in advance for your help [emoji173]️
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Giant Town
> Item Number:
> 333014038554
> Seller ID: brand_jfa
> Link:  https://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-B...014038554?txnId=1616010510014&redirect=mobile


Did you look at the link in red? None of the pics needed are in the eBay link. We need good close up, forward facing pics of the front and back of the interior tag, the bale, the rivet, the back of the zipper head. The details needed should pretty much fill the screen, not just be part of the pic.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

muchstuff said:


> Did you look at the link in red? None of the pics needed are in the eBay link. We need good close up, forward facing pics of the front and back of the interior tag, the bale, the rivet, the back of the zipper head. The details needed should pretty much fill the screen, not just be part of the pic.


Oh, I'm so sorry.. Hope this one works.

http://vi.vipr.ebaydesc.com/ws/eBay...descgauge=1&cspheader=1&oneClk=1&secureDesc=0

The first link I gave shows that I have to click on the "See full item description" box. My apologies MS! [emoji173]️


----------



## muchstuff

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry.. Hope this one works.
> 
> http://vi.vipr.ebaydesc.com/ws/eBay...descgauge=1&cspheader=1&oneClk=1&secureDesc=0
> 
> The first link I gave shows that I have to click on the "See full item description" box. My apologies MS! [emoji173]️


I looked at all of those photos but the details needed aren't there. Please look at the link below in red for examples.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

muchstuff said:


> I looked at all of those photos but the details needed aren't there. Please look at the link below in red for examples.


I see.. Is it ok if I'll take the pictures myself? But I can do that later because I am out right now. Thanks so much for your time.


----------



## muchstuff

LVintage_LVoe said:


> I see.. Is it ok if I'll take the pictures myself? But I can do that later because I am out right now. Thanks so much for your time.


Of course, that's actually preferred because then you can get exactly what we need. Just look at the pics provided in the link.


----------



## atypical devil

ksuromax said:


> Work was made till very recent time, and additional cloth pockets (for mobile, most likely) appeared in 2012 (Much, please, correct me if i'm wrong), hence more recent Works well can have those and be perfectly legit. But without pictures we do not confirm anything, this is just general info.
> Should you need any assistance, please, post the needed pics, we'll try to help you


thanks for responding!

https://www.reebonz.com/sg/balenciaga/bags/pre-owned-balenciaga-giant-12-gold-work-13183371

are these pics enough?


----------



## ksuromax

atypical devil said:


> thanks for responding!
> 
> https://www.reebonz.com/sg/balenciaga/bags/pre-owned-balenciaga-giant-12-gold-work-13183371
> 
> are these pics enough?


i see only 5 pics, and none of them any good for authentication. 
But! 
Hardware rose gold was last time made in 2012, this is your cut-off point 
if you have any other pictures that are useful, please, post them, we'll have a look 
otherwise, without confirming authenticity, i can tell that a Work with RGHw and cloth pockets can be well legit and come most likely from AW 2012 season, so it's worth digging deeper


----------



## kerstinmaria

Hi! 

I was wondering if someone would be able to take a look at this Balenciaga pouch I got from the real real. Also, is it possible to tell which year it’s from?

Thank you so much in advance for your help with this! 

Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Cosmetic Pouch
Link:https://www.therealreal.com/product...alenciaga-classic-cosmetic-clutch-zRccnOPCtq8
Photos:


----------



## ksuromax

kerstinmaria said:


> Hi!
> 
> I was wondering if someone would be able to take a look at this Balenciaga pouch I got from the real real. Also, is it possible to tell which year it’s from?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance for your help with this!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Cosmetic Pouch
> Link:https://www.therealreal.com/product...alenciaga-classic-cosmetic-clutch-zRccnOPCtq8
> Photos:


while it does look authentic to me, i can't figure out whether it faded outside, or it's enhanced by the flash inside? 
my guess is between 2008 and 2012


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## kerstinmaria

ksuromax said:


> while it does look authentic to me, i can't figure out whether it faded outside, or it's enhanced by the flash inside?
> my guess is between 2008 and 2012



Thank you very much! The outside colour has faded a bit, but the flash definitely made the inside colour look different, almost purple. The non flash photos are more true to what it looks like IRL.


----------



## ksuromax

take a good resolution picture in natural light of the back of the tag, that will be the best/closest to the original colour as this part is least exposed to the light, post in the Identify This Bal thread, we'll try to figure out the possible colour/year for you
meant to quote you @kerstinmaria


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> while it does look authentic to me, i can't figure out whether it faded outside, or it's enhanced by the flash inside?
> my guess is between 2008 and 2012


Pre 2011, the "made in italy" is lower case. Do you think it could be ink?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Pre 2011, the "made in italy" is lower case. Do you think it could be ink?


faded Marine?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> faded Marine?


I think a better pic is needed plus one of the zipper tape no flash.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I think a better pic is needed plus one of the zipper tape no flash.


yes, i forgot to ask for the zipper tape, only asked for the back tag in natural light 
@kerstinmaria pls take a snap of the zipper cloth tape in natural light as well


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> yes, i forgot to ask for the zipper tape, only asked for the back tag in natural light
> @kerstinmaria pls take a snap of the zipper cloth tape in natural light as well


I tried searching what would normally be the colour code and while it didn't pull up anything specific it did pull up blue Bals. Have to run but will play more later!


----------



## kerstinmaria

muchstuff said:


> I tried searching what would normally be the colour code and while it didn't pull up anything specific it did pull up blue Bals. Have to run but will play more later!



Thank you for looking into this @muchstuff and @ksuromax ! Will take new photos when I come home and post in Identify This Bal.


----------



## taho

Balenciaga bag on Poshmark, model not stated in listing
https://posh.mk/0mQttqUiUT


----------



## muchstuff

taho said:


> Balenciaga bag on Poshmark, model not stated in listing
> https://posh.mk/0mQttqUiUT
> 
> View attachment 4326044
> View attachment 4326045
> View attachment 4326046
> View attachment 4326047
> View attachment 4326048


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## taho

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


 Thank you for getting back to me so quickly, she dropped the price significantly so was about to pull the trigger


----------



## muchstuff

taho said:


> Thank you for getting back to me so quickly, she dropped the price significantly so was about to pull the trigger


My pleasure!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

muchstuff said:


> Of course, that's actually preferred because then you can get exactly what we need. Just look at the pics provided in the link.


Here are the pictures MS! Thank you so much in advance! [emoji4]


----------



## muchstuff

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Here are the pictures MS! Thank you so much in advance! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4326207
> View attachment 4326208
> View attachment 4326209
> View attachment 4326210
> View attachment 4326211
> View attachment 4326212
> View attachment 4326213
> View attachment 4326214
> View attachment 4326215
> View attachment 4326216


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Oohhh, thank you very much MS! Would you know what the "K" stands for? I rarely see a letter before the numbers in the 2nd line of that tab. Tia again!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Oohhh, thank you very much MS! Would you know what the "K" stands for? I rarely see a letter before the numbers in the 2nd line of that tab. Tia again!


K is F/W 2012. It was the first season the alpha letters were added to the tag backs to indicate the season/year of the bag.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

muchstuff said:


> K is F/W 2012. It was the first season the alpha letters were added to the tag backs to indicate the season/year of the bag.



Wow, I'm learning so much here. Thanks very much for being so accommodating here at the Bal thread. I feel welcome and it adds to my eagerness to learn  more about this wonderful brand. Thanks again MS!


----------



## muchstuff

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Wow, I'm learning so much here. Thanks very much for being so accommodating here at the Bal thread. I feel welcome and it adds to my eagerness to learn  more about this wonderful brand. Thanks again MS!


Any time!


----------



## themeanreds

I received this bag today. Thanks in advance for your help in authenticating! 

I do believe it’s a Giant City 21 GSW from possibly F/W 2009, perhaps the proupre color?


----------



## themeanreds

Last three pics


----------



## muchstuff

themeanreds said:


> Last three pics
> View attachment 4326423
> 
> View attachment 4326424
> 
> View attachment 4326425


Authentic in my opinion, G21 City (GGH) 2007-2010. The lighting is pretty warm in the pics so its hard to tell for sure on the colour.


----------



## themeanreds

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, G21 City (GGH) 2007-2010. The lighting is pretty warm in the pics so its hard to tell for sure on the colour.


Thank you so much. It’s night time and the lighting is my ceiling fan. I’m sure in daylight I’ll get much better pics, but for now I thank you kindly!!


----------



## muchstuff

themeanreds said:


> Thank you so much. It’s night time and the lighting is my ceiling fan. I’m sure in daylight I’ll get much better pics, but for now I thank you kindly!!


My pleasure. If you can get some good pics you can post them in the identify this thread and hopefully we can help.


----------



## balnoob

Please help me take a look at this - thank you! It's recoloured.


----------



## ksuromax

balnoob said:


> Please help me take a look at this - thank you! It's recoloured.


Fake, please, avoid


----------



## balnoob

ksuromax said:


> Fake, please, avoid


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

balnoob said:


> Thank you!


anytime!


----------



## Ccarlina

Please help me confirm this is authentic. 2012 Velo, Anthracite.


----------



## muchstuff

Ccarlina said:


> Please help me confirm this is authentic. 2012 Velo, Anthracite.


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Ccarlina

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you muchstuff! I sure am hoping so. I was hoping to have it authenticated but I don’t know where to post to have them look at it! New to the site.


----------



## muchstuff

Ccarlina said:


> Thank you muchstuff! I sure am hoping so. I was hoping to have it authenticated but I don’t know where to post to have them look at it! New to the site.


You’re in the right place


----------



## Sassy_dietitian712

Item name: Genuine Balenciaga Tempete Part Time Rose Gold Giant 21 G21 +Strap&Mirror Bag
Item number: 401679142200
Site: Ebay 
Seller:tsinoygirl
Item link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/401679142200
comments: the blank back of the zipper threw me off? Looking at this and a dark night part time. This one is in better condition if it is authentic (And saves me some $). Thanks for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

Sassy_dietitian712 said:


> Item name: Genuine Balenciaga Tempete Part Time Rose Gold Giant 21 G21 +Strap&Mirror Bag
> Item number: 401679142200
> Site: Ebay
> Seller:tsinoygirl
> Item link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/401679142200
> comments: the blank back of the zipper threw me off? Looking at this and a dark night part time. This one is in better condition if it is authentic (And saves me some $). Thanks for your help!
> View attachment 4328228
> View attachment 4328229


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Sassy_dietitian712

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Thanks for a speedy reply!


----------



## muchstuff

Sassy_dietitian712 said:


> Thanks for a speedy reply!


My pleasure!


----------



## balnoob

Please can you have a look, thanks a million!


----------



## muchstuff

balnoob said:


> Please can you have a look, thanks a million!


Not authentic sorry.


----------



## balnoob

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic sorry.


Aww, thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

balnoob said:


> Aww, thanks!


Any time!


----------



## Leavemeuntitled

Item Name: Balenciaga Gold studded Bracelet
Just gotten it as a gift, i just check online for ways to authenticate it and realise most piece have serial code at the backside of the hardware but mine does not. Is it because it might be a old piece from 2014.


----------



## whateve

Item Name: Balenciaga 2008 Light Purple Work Bag With Regular Hardware
Item Number: 392221925063
Seller ID: crnarva
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...M4FsjIMhKU%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
Thank you!


----------



## Stephanieg218

Can you please authenticate? 
Balenciaga Metallic Edge Town
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-silver-metallic-edge-town-black-243872


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga 2008 Light Purple Work Bag With Regular Hardware
> Item Number: 392221925063
> Seller ID: crnarva
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-2008-Light-Purple-Work-Bag-With-Regular-Hardware-/392221925063?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=LiAc%2Bqba3cqqqgpQ3M4FsjIMhKU%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> Thank you!


It would be nice to see the entire back of the tag but it looks good to me. Velo not Work, blue lavande.


----------



## muchstuff

Stephanieg218 said:


> View attachment 4331067
> View attachment 4331068
> View attachment 4331069
> View attachment 4331070
> View attachment 4331071
> View attachment 4331072
> View attachment 4331073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please authenticate?
> Balenciaga Metallic Edge Town
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-silver-metallic-edge-town-black-243872


Can’t see the tag front and back because FP puts a big SOLD button over the pics. Other details look good and FP is pretty reliable. If you purchased please repost with tag pics and quote this post number.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga 2008 Light Purple Work Bag With Regular Hardware
> Item Number: 392221925063
> Seller ID: crnarva
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-2008-Light-Purple-Work-Bag-With-Regular-Hardware-/392221925063?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=LiAc%2Bqba3cqqqgpQ3M4FsjIMhKU%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> Thank you!





muchstuff said:


> It would be nice to see the entire back of the tag but it looks good to me. Velo not Work, blue lavande.


Thank you! Here's another picture of the tag. I was thinking blue lavande too! Velo explains a lot. I thought the measurements felt wrong, I was thinking Town, but then the strap seemed a bit short.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Thank you! Here's another picture of the tag. I was thinking blue lavande too! Velo explains a lot. I thought the measurements felt wrong, I was thinking Town, but then the strap seemed a bit short.


Still can’t see the MADE IN ITALY on the tag back


----------



## ghoulish

Hello! Would you be so kind as to authenticate this Bazar XXS Graffiti? There is no tag on the inside (that I could find), other than a foil logo embossing on a card slot. Please let me know if any additional photos are necessary.


----------



## muchstuff

balenciamags said:


> Hello! Would you be so kind as to authenticate this Bazar XXS Graffiti? There is no tag on the inside (that I could find), other than a foil logo embossing on a card slot. Please let me know if any additional photos are necessary.
> 
> View attachment 4331154
> View attachment 4331155
> View attachment 4331157
> View attachment 4331158
> View attachment 4331159
> View attachment 4331160
> View attachment 4331161


Look very carefully. I'm not sure where the S/S 2019 tags are on the XXS Bazar but look along the edges of the interior seams with a flashlight. It'll be there somewhere, they've just made them way harder to photograph. Plus a pic of the interior logo is needed. Or check inside any zipped pocket or in the card slot.


----------



## Pradawattana

Hi All, 

Could you please kindly help me with this

Model: Balenciaga Papier mini 
Seller: Private sales by colleague 
Serial code: 305572.4601.J 515859

I couldn’t get the picture under the zipper as the bag is too small but I think it’s blank as I couldn’t feel any letter underneath it. 

Thank you so much


----------



## ksuromax

Leavemeuntitled said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga Gold studded Bracelet
> Just gotten it as a gift, i just check online for ways to authenticate it and realise most piece have serial code at the backside of the hardware but mine does not. Is it because it might be a old piece from 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4330653
> View attachment 4330650
> View attachment 4330649
> View attachment 4330648
> View attachment 4330647


Hi, please, post a picture of the rivets, the back side screws of the studs


----------



## ksuromax

Pradawattana said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could you please kindly help me with this
> 
> Model: Balenciaga Papier mini
> Seller: Private sales by colleague
> Serial code: 305572.4601.J 515859
> 
> I couldn’t get the picture under the zipper as the bag is too small but I think it’s blank as I couldn’t feel any letter underneath it.
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> View attachment 4331238
> 
> View attachment 4331239
> 
> View attachment 4331240
> View attachment 4331241
> View attachment 4331242


from what i can see it looks good to me


----------



## Pradawattana

ksuromax said:


> from what i can see it looks good to me



Thank you so much [emoji177]


----------



## ksuromax

Pradawattana said:


> Thank you so much [emoji177]


Pleasure


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga 2008 Light Purple Work Bag With Regular Hardware
> Item Number: 392221925063
> Seller ID: crnarva
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-2008-Light-Purple-Work-Bag-With-Regular-Hardware-/392221925063?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=LiAc%2Bqba3cqqqgpQ3M4FsjIMhKU%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> Thank you!





whateve said:


> Thank you! Here's another picture of the tag. I was thinking blue lavande too! Velo explains a lot. I thought the measurements felt wrong, I was thinking Town, but then the strap seemed a bit short.





muchstuff said:


> Still can’t see the MADE IN ITALY on the tag back


Sorry about that. It is almost in the seam.


----------



## Rumbabird

Could our experts please check this City?  

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...4b5c8d1d66:g:a2wAAOSwDEBcUFOF&redirect=mobile

Some things don't look quite right to me, but I don't know enough to be certain.   Thanks


----------



## ghoulish

muchstuff said:


> Look very carefully. I'm not sure where the S/S 2019 tags are on the XXS Bazar but look along the edges of the interior seams with a flashlight. It'll be there somewhere, they've just made them way harder to photograph. Plus a pic of the interior logo is needed. Or check inside any zipped pocket or in the card slot.



Thanks, you weren’t kidding! Code is intact in one of the card slots, although both difficult to read and photograph. I did the best I could!


----------



## ksuromax

balenciamags said:


> Thanks, you weren’t kidding! Code is intact in one of the card slots, although both difficult to read and photograph. I did the best I could!
> 
> View attachment 4331494
> View attachment 4331495
> View attachment 4331496


Muchstuff is in a different time zone, hope she won't mind me jumping on  
Authentic


----------



## ksuromax

Rumbabird said:


> Could our experts please check this City?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...4b5c8d1d66:g:a2wAAOSwDEBcUFOF&redirect=mobile
> 
> Some things don't look quite right to me, but I don't know enough to be certain.   Thanks


Fake, please, avoid


----------



## Rumbabird

ksuromax said:


> Fake, please, avoid


Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

Rumbabird said:


> Thank you!


anytime!


----------



## ghoulish

ksuromax said:


> Muchstuff is in a different time zone, hope she won't mind me jumping on
> Authentic



Thank you both so much!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Sorry about that. It is almost in the seam.


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Nyatka

Hi, could you please help me authenticate this City bag:
Item name: Balenciaga City bag
Item number: 1157483444
Thanks a million!


----------



## ksuromax

Nyatka said:


> Hi, could you please help me authenticate this City bag:
> Item name: Balenciaga City bag
> Item number: 1157483444
> Thanks a million!


Fake!


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you!


----------



## Nyatka

ksuromax said:


> Fake!


Why?


----------



## muchstuff

Nyatka said:


> Why?


Just my opinion, but clearly fake, I agree with @ksuromax . We don't discuss all of the reasons on line so as to not help the counterfeiters but if you compare your bag to an authentic one you'll see the difference.


----------



## Nyatka

muchstuff said:


> Just my opinion, but clearly fake, I agree with @ksuromax . We don't discuss all of the reasons on line so as to not help the counterfeiters but if you compare your bag to an authentic one you'll see the difference.


I did compare all the attributes to what is provided here on the forum and all checked out. Not sure what else I should be looking for.


----------



## ksuromax

Nyatka said:


> Why?


because all the features are off
there's a link below my post with the picture of the authentic Balenciaga, you can check the rivets, the plate, the leather tag font, and you will see the defference. 
To make it clear i'll post 2 pics, yours and the Authentic bale, see? yours has rough, thick ending, authentic has smooth wedged tip


----------



## Nyatka

muchstuff said:


> Just my opinion, but clearly fake, I agree with @ksuromax . We don't discuss all of the reasons on line so as to not help the counterfeiters but if you compare your bag to an authentic one you'll see the difference.


What would be the best way for me to find photos of an authentic city bag of that year so that I could compare? Thanks


----------



## ksuromax

Nyatka said:


> What would be the best way for me to find photos of an authentic city bag of that year so that I could compare? Thanks


bales and rivets are the same for most of the years, just VERY old ones might have flat solid rivets


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> bales and rivets are the same for most of the years, just VERY old ones might have flat solid rivets


@ksuromax  I copied you on a PM.


----------



## Stephanieg218

Additional photos in reference to post 11383.  I’m having a hard time getting a good pic of the tag.


----------



## muchstuff

Stephanieg218 said:


> View attachment 4332083
> View attachment 4332084
> View attachment 4332085
> View attachment 4332086
> View attachment 4332087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Additional photos in reference to post 11383.  I’m having a hard time getting a good pic of the tag.


Try without the light source shining on it (or your flash if that's what it is)  I know it can be frustrating. Also we need it without any bends in it so try holding it up by a bottom edge.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Stephanieg218

Let’s try again.  Post 11383.  
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Unfortunately I’m not home at daylight for good lighting during the week.  Appreciate your time and effort in assisting me.


----------



## muchstuff

Stephanieg218 said:


> Let’s try again.  Post 11383.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332197
> View attachment 4332198
> View attachment 4332199
> View attachment 4332200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I’m not home at daylight for good lighting during the week.  Appreciate your time and effort in assisting me.


I'm going to say authentic based on what I can see but the pics of the tag aren't really clear enough. They look good from what I can tell and the other markers look fine.


----------



## Stephanieg218

muchstuff said:


> I'm going to say authentic based on what I can see but the pics of the tag aren't really clear enough. They look good from what I can tell and the other markers look fine.


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Stephanieg218 said:


> Thank you!


My pleasure!


----------



## Rumbabird

Is anyone up for authenticating a planet?  Thanks in advance![emoji255] [emoji257] [emoji4]


----------



## muchstuff

Rumbabird said:


> Is anyone up for authenticating a planet?  Thanks in advance![emoji255] [emoji257] [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332707
> View attachment 4332708
> View attachment 4332709
> View attachment 4332710
> View attachment 4332711
> View attachment 4332712


Sorry, I wouldn’t know. Perhaps @ksuromax might be able to help.


----------



## ksuromax

Rumbabird said:


> Is anyone up for authenticating a planet?  Thanks in advance![emoji255] [emoji257] [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332707
> View attachment 4332708
> View attachment 4332709
> View attachment 4332710
> View attachment 4332711
> View attachment 4332712





muchstuff said:


> Sorry, I wouldn’t know. Perhaps @ksuromax might be able to help.


no, sorry, i am of no help either


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> no, sorry, i am of no help either


@Rumbabird you may want to contact @CeeJay and see if she can help.


----------



## Rumbabird

muchstuff said:


> @Rumbabird you may want to contact @CeeJay and see if she can help.


Thanks, she certainly knows her planets


----------



## Misha.she

Hi dear authenticators, I would appreciate if you could help me with the following item. Thank you)


----------



## muchstuff

Misha.she said:


> View attachment 4333329
> View attachment 4333330
> View attachment 4333331
> View attachment 4333332
> View attachment 4333333
> View attachment 4333334
> View attachment 4333335
> View attachment 4333336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi dear authenticators, I would appreciate if you could help me with the following item. Thank you)


Not authentic sorry.


----------



## Misha.she

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic sorry.


Thanks


----------



## CeeJay

Rumbabird said:


> Is anyone up for authenticating a planet?  Thanks in advance![emoji255] [emoji257] [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332707
> View attachment 4332708
> View attachment 4332709
> View attachment 4332710
> View attachment 4332711
> View attachment 4332712


100% Legit, not fake at all .. excellent score!!!


----------



## Rumbabird

CeeJay said:


> 100% Legit, not fake at all .. excellent score!!!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Fancypink33

Hi could you please authentic this balenciaga purse 
Thank you very much


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Misha.she said:


> Thanks


My pleasure!


----------



## muchstuff

Fancypink33 said:


> Hi could you please authentic this balenciaga purse
> Thank you very much


Not authentic sorry!


----------



## Fancypink33

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic sorry!


Ouch, ok thank you very much for your expertise


----------



## muchstuff

Fancypink33 said:


> Ouch, ok thank you very much for your expertise


Any time!


----------



## Sku8907

Vintage Balenciaga Coin Purse/Pouch?

Hello, I recently aquired this for a dollar from a thrift store and Im curious as if it is authentic Balenciaga.  I usually find Dior/Burberry and I'm not too familiar with this brand. I was thinking that this may be a gift that came with perfume or something, but its not listed anywhere. Any help is appreciated! Thank you!

The stitching is clean on the inside/outside. The zipper is marked as YKK. The only noticable stamp/markings on the bag is on the front in white leather and the composition tag on the inside. The inside material is solid black .


----------



## Sku8907

Note: I just noticed that there are a few numbers going down the zipper in the metal. My eyesight is way too bad to read them fully and I can't focus a camera on them .


----------



## karenbell

Hi,
Can I please ask if you could check the authenticity of this bag.

Item Name: Genuine Used Balenciaga Classic Hobo Bag Brown Tan 14”L x 14.5”H x 5”W
Item Number: 254082369455
Seller ID: sugarcane888
Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

I also have additional pictures.

I appreciate the help.
Thanks Karen x


----------



## ksuromax

Sku8907 said:


> Vintage Balenciaga Coin Purse/Pouch?
> 
> Hello, I recently aquired this for a dollar from a thrift store and Im curious as if it is authentic Balenciaga.  I usually find Dior/Burberry and I'm not too familiar with this brand. I was thinking that this may be a gift that came with perfume or something, but its not listed anywhere. Any help is appreciated! Thank you!
> 
> The stitching is clean on the inside/outside. The zipper is marked as YKK. The only noticable stamp/markings on the bag is on the front in white leather and the composition tag on the inside. The inside material is solid black .





Sku8907 said:


> Note: I just noticed that there are a few numbers going down the zipper in the metal. My eyesight is way too bad to read them fully and I can't focus a camera on them .


This well can be a free bag given along the perfume, or any other cosmetic item, but we do not have any tools to authenticate them


----------



## ksuromax

karenbell said:


> Hi,
> Can I please ask if you could check the authenticity of this bag.
> 
> Item Name: Genuine Used Balenciaga Classic Hobo Bag Brown Tan 14”L x 14.5”H x 5”W
> Item Number: 254082369455
> Seller ID: sugarcane888
> Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Used-Balenciaga-Classic-Hobo-Bag-Brown-Tan-14-L-x-14-5-H-x-5-W/254082369455?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> I also have additional pictures.
> 
> I appreciate the help.
> Thanks Karen x


you're missing the pics of zipper head underneath and the rivets, please get those and re-post quoting your first post.


----------



## rainbowmelts

Hi! I know there are some photos missing but these were all I’m able to get... can anyone tell if this is an authentic piece? Thankyou!


----------



## muchstuff

rainbowmelts said:


> Hi! I know there are some photos missing but these were all I’m able to get... can anyone tell if this is an authentic piece? Thankyou!


The pics aren't really useful but based on what I can see I'd stay away.  You didn't list a link, where is this bag from?


----------



## rainbowmelts

muchstuff said:


> The pics aren't really useful but based on what I can see I'd stay away.  You didn't list a link, where is this bag from?



This bag is from Carousell (mobile app) so there isn’t a link.. I managed to get a few more photos from the seller but couldn’t get all the required photos though..


----------



## ksuromax

rainbowmelts said:


> This bag is from Carousell (mobile app) so there isn’t a link.. I managed to get a few more photos from the seller but couldn’t get all the required photos though..


these are of no help either, but i agree with Muchstuff, i would stay away from it, does not look any good.


----------



## muchstuff

rainbowmelts said:


> This bag is from Carousell (mobile app) so there isn’t a link.. I managed to get a few more photos from the seller but couldn’t get all the required photos though..


The metallic edge bags started in 2014. "Made in Italy" went uppercase in 2011. F/W 2012 saw the alpha letter on the back of the tag denoting season/year made. This bag has lower case "made in Italy" and no alpha letter. Unless I'm unaware of some anomaly in the ME bags I'd say it's not authentic. The lack of photos doesn't help unfortunately.


----------



## Icomeinpeacelol

Hi could you guys please help me authenticate this bag , I would be super greatful


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## jezzahud1

I just bought this off eBay, I paid practically nothing. Castagna, 2010, RGGH, Giant work, there is no lampo logo on the back of the zipper, it is completely smooth. Apparently the first batch of RGGH didn't have lampo logo stamp, the leather drapes beautifully, slightly thick and extremely soft. The zipper has a pinkish glow, I've seen similar bags with similar date and style codes. The zipper is what worries me most. What do you guys think?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authenti...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## muchstuff

Icomeinpeacelol said:


> Hi could you guys please help me authenticate this bag , I would be super greatful


Fake unfortunately, I just saw this on eBay I think?


----------



## muchstuff

jezzahud1 said:


> I just bought this off eBay, I paid practically nothing. Castagna, 2010, RGGH, Giant work, there is no lampo logo on the back of the zipper, it is completely smooth. Apparently the first batch of RGGH didn't have lampo logo stamp, the leather drapes beautifully, slightly thick and extremely soft. The zipper has a pinkish glow, I've seen similar bags with similar date and style codes. The zipper is what worries me most. What do you guys think?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-Work-Bag-With-GRGH-RELISTED/323654723475?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649





jezzahud1 said:


> I just bought this off eBay, I paid practically nothing. Castagna, 2010, RGGH, Giant work, there is no lampo logo on the back of the zipper, it is completely smooth. Apparently the first batch of RGGH didn't have lampo logo stamp, the leather drapes beautifully, slightly thick and extremely soft. The zipper has a pinkish glow, I've seen similar bags with similar date and style codes. The zipper is what worries me most. What do you guys think?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-Work-Bag-With-GRGH-RELISTED/323654723475?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## jezzahud1

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you, you're a star


----------



## muchstuff

jezzahud1 said:


> Thank you, you're a star


My pleasure. The 2010 rose gold bags had blank zippers, I'm guessing that, since it was the first year Bal made used rose gold, that perhaps Lampo didn't have them in stock and they had to go with someone else.


----------



## rainbowmelts

muchstuff said:


> The metallic edge bags started in 2014. "Made in Italy" went uppercase in 2011. F/W 2012 saw the alpha letter on the back of the tag denoting season/year made. This bag has lower case "made in Italy" and no alpha letter. Unless I'm unaware of some anomaly in the ME bags I'd say it's not authentic. The lack of photos doesn't help unfortunately.



Thank you so much for your help muchstuff and kuro! managed to get 2 more photos of rivet and zipper here.. hopefully these can be of some use?


----------



## muchstuff

rainbowmelts said:


> Thank you so much for your help muchstuff and kuro! managed to get 2 more photos of rivet and zipper here.. hopefully these can be of some use?


Not authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

Narek said:


> Hello everybody. I want to say my opinion. I have been searching for a good company with authentic handbags a lot but I could not find. My best friend recommended me the company. It is called Dream Luxury Cebu which offers only authentic handbags and there is a great variety of bags. It is very easy to work with it . The company also offers authentication services for the bags via the Entrupy equipment for those who doubt their authenticity.
> You can see https://luxurybagscebu.com


This thread is for authentication purposes only. You can post your info on the shopping sub-forum.


----------



## ksuromax

rainbowmelts said:


> Thank you so much for your help muchstuff and kuro! managed to get 2 more photos of rivet and zipper here.. hopefully these can be of some use?





muchstuff said:


> Not authentic in my opinion.


neither it is in mine


----------



## CityGirl18

Hi ladies, what about this velo? Do you think it's the real deal?


----------



## muchstuff

CityGirl18 said:


> Hi ladies, what about this velo? Do you think it's the real deal?


Please post pics of the tag front and the rivet, and quote this post number.


----------



## atlantis1982

muchstuff said:


> This thread is for authentication purposes only. You can post your info on the shopping sub-forum.


I think a better sub-forum rec might be 'a place for the fakes' considering the bags they have...


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> I think a better sub-forum rec might be 'a place for the fakes' considering the bags they have...


Ah, sorry, I didn't look at the link, my bad!


----------



## Rumbabird

Hello Dear Authenticators,

I was going to put these two in the "A place for fakes" thread; but not really sure I should do that since I am no Bal expert.   Some things on both bags really stick out to me though.   Same seller for both.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...rentrq:df61133e1680a688b121dfd2fffea34c|iid:1

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...rentrq:df61133e1680a688b121dfd2fffea34c|iid:1


----------



## muchstuff

Rumbabird said:


> Hello Dear Authenticators,
> 
> I was going to put these two in the "A place for fakes" thread; but not really sure I should do that since I am no Bal expert.   Some things on both bags really stick out to me though.   Same seller for both.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-classic-city-bag-fuchsia-pink/173779878074?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=2147128a81d14179b72659b317ccadf6&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=173779878074&itm=173779878074&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:d38a5bc8-2e67-11e9-b77e-74dbd180e215|parentrq:df61133e1680a688b121dfd2fffea34c|iid:1
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-classic-city-bag-tan/173788154331?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=2147128a81d14179b72659b317ccadf6&pid=100675&rk=3&rkt=15&sd=173779878074&itm=173788154331&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:d38a5bc8-2e67-11e9-b77e-74dbd180e215|parentrq:df61133e1680a688b121dfd2fffea34c|iid:1


Fake and fake.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Rumbabird

muchstuff said:


> Fake and fake.


Okay then, I'll line 'm up in the fakes.   It kills memto see people bidding on tyThanks!


muchstuff said:


> Fake and fake.



I just put them up on "A place for fakes."


----------



## whateve

Can I assume that a zipper on an authentic Balenciaga will always have a zipper stop? That seems to be true for both of mine, and I've seen bags called fake that don't.


----------



## muchstuff

Rumbabird said:


> Okay then, I'll line 'm up in the fakes.   It kills memto see people bidding on tyThanks!
> 
> 
> I just put them up on "A place for fakes."


It pays to remember “buyer beware” but people don’t always seem to.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Can I assume that a zipper on an authentic Balenciaga will always have a zipper stop? That seems to be true for both of mine, and I've seen bags called fake that don't.


Very early firsts had no stops on the front zipper. But generally yes they do.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Very early firsts had no stops on the front zipper. But generally yes they do.


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Thanks!


Any time!


----------



## sylviaa

Hello ladies,
Looking to purchase this item from a local seller but unsure if it is authentic.  Could you kindly please authenticate this balenciaga anthracite wrislet?  Many thanks!!


----------



## muchstuff

sylviaa said:


> Hello ladies,
> Looking to purchase this item from a local seller but unsure if it is authentic.  Could you kindly please authenticate this balenciaga anthracite wrislet?  Many thanks!!


I'm not that familiar with the wristlet, can you please post the logo/style numbers inside the bag.


----------



## sylviaa

muchstuff said:


> I'm not that familiar with the wristlet, can you please post the logo/style numbers inside the bag.


Hello, thank you for your response, here are the pictures of the logo and style number.  Sorry I missed these photos.

Many thanks


----------



## Sundaypancakes

Hello, could someone help me authenticate this please? 

Item name: Balenciaga Part Time 
Link: https://mobile.carousell.com/p/212657550/

Many thanks!


----------



## Cocolocobat

Hello everyone! 
Could you please authenticate this Balenciaga first?

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

sylviaa said:


> Hello, thank you for your response, here are the pictures of the logo and style number.  Sorry I missed these photos.
> 
> Many thanks


Again, I'm not an expert on this style but judging by what I see I'd say authentic.


----------



## muchstuff

Massha said:


> View attachment 4339154
> View attachment 4339155
> View attachment 4339156
> View attachment 4339157
> View attachment 4339158
> View attachment 4339159
> View attachment 4339160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, could someone help me authenticate this please?
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Part Time
> Link: https://mobile.carousell.com/p/212657550/
> 
> Many thanks!


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

Cocolocobat said:


> Hello everyone!
> Could you please authenticate this Balenciaga first?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4339194
> View attachment 4339195
> View attachment 4339196
> View attachment 4339197
> View attachment 4339198
> View attachment 4339200
> View attachment 4339201
> View attachment 4339202
> View attachment 4339203


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Beauty2c

Item Name:
*BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic City Rose Jaipur*

Item Number:Item #: 305232
Seller ID: Faxxxxxphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-city-rose-jaipur-305232

Spotted this one.  On the tag - one side has a metal plate with E (for 2015), then on the other side imprinted the ID number with a big font "MADE IN ITALY".
Is it authentic?  Thanks.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Cocolocobat

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.



Thank you!


----------



## Beauty2c

Cocolocobat said:


> Thank you!


Thank you.  When did Bal stop using metal plate for ID?


----------



## Rumbabird

Hello, if you have the time, please  authenticate this City for me.  Also, if anyone can guess by the photos, or otherwise have knowledge of this particular season, whether this is chevre or agneau, your opinions would be much appreciated. I believe this is s/s of '08, and I'm not sure exactly when they made the switch from chevre to agneau. Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

lilinko said:


> Item Name:
> *BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic City Rose Jaipur*
> 
> Item Number:Item #: 305232
> Seller ID: Faxxxxxphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-city-rose-jaipur-305232
> 
> Spotted this one.  On the tag - one side has a metal plate with E (for 2015), then on the other side imprinted the ID number with a big font "MADE IN ITALY".
> Is it authentic?  Thanks.


Not all pics needed are there but FP is pretty reliable and it looks authentic based on what I see.


----------



## muchstuff

lilinko said:


> Thank you.  When did Bal stop using metal plate for ID?


Not positive but it looks like 2019. The metal plates never were used in all styles.


----------



## muchstuff

Rumbabird said:


> Hello, if you have the time, please  authenticate this City for me.  Also, if anyone can guess by the photos, or otherwise have knowledge of this particular season, whether this is chevre or agneau, your opinions would be much appreciated. I believe this is s/s of '08, and I'm not sure exactly when they made the switch from chevre to agneau. Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4339483
> View attachment 4339485
> View attachment 4339486
> View attachment 4339487
> View attachment 4339488
> View attachment 4339490
> View attachment 4339491
> View attachment 4339492


Authentic in my opinion, both leathers were used in that season, I'm not very good at guessing leathers based on photos, sorry.


----------



## Rumbabird

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, both leathers were used in that season, I'm not very good at guessing leathers based on photos, sorry.


Thanks Muchstuff!


----------



## muchstuff

Rumbabird said:


> Thanks Muchstuff!


Anytime!


----------



## Sundaypancakes

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you! Do you know what year this is from?


----------



## muchstuff

Sundaypancakes said:


> Thank you! Do you know what year this is from?


It looks a little dark in the pics but its a S/S 2012 bleu cobalt. I'm guessing its a bit brighter in real life?


----------



## Sundaypancakes

muchstuff said:


> It looks a little dark in the pics but its a S/S 2012 bleu cobalt. I'm guessing its a bit brighter in real life?


 This is actually the true colour. I had initially thought it’s the bleu obscur


----------



## muchstuff

Sundaypancakes said:


> This is actually the true colour. I had initially thought it’s the bleu obscur


It's tough to do colour via pics online. The colour code and season are correct for bleu cobalt.


----------



## Sundaypancakes

muchstuff said:


> It's tough to do colour via pics online. The colour code and season are correct for bleu cobalt.


Thanks again!


----------



## muchstuff

Sundaypancakes said:


> Thanks again!


No worries!


----------



## sylviaa

muchstuff said:


> Again, I'm not an expert on this style but judging by what I see I'd say authentic.



Thanks so much for your amazing help!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

sylviaa said:


> Thanks so much for your amazing help!


My pleasure!


----------



## ksuromax

lilinko said:


> Thank you.  When did Bal stop using metal plate for ID?


AW 2018
as Muchstuff said, not all the models had the plate, but last few years only classic City had those, and from AW 2018 this has changed, too.


muchstuff said:


> Not positive but it looks like 2019. The metal plates never were used in all styles.


----------



## CityGirl18

Sorry took me sometime to get the pictures.
Here you go. Hope these help. The seller does not have the cards anymore. So I'd appreciate if you can tell me the year and colour of this velo, if you think this is authentic.
#11457 #11456



muchstuff said:


> Please post pics of the tag front and the rivet, and quote this post number.[/QU


----------



## ksuromax

CityGirl18 said:


> Hi ladies, what about this velo? Do you think it's the real deal?





CityGirl18 said:


> Sorry took me sometime to get the pictures.
> Here you go. Hope these help. The seller does not have the cards anymore. So I'd appreciate if you can tell me the year and colour of this velo, if you think this is authentic.
> #11457 #11456


you are still missing the rivet (what you posted is a bale) 
but based on what i can see i tend to say 'ok to go'


----------



## Beauty2c

Thank you guys. The metal tag does not look like the others though. Can you take a look again?  The metal tag:
BALENCIAGA (1st line)
. Paris (2nd line)
No02838.115748.6680.E.535269 (3rd lime)

Normally the “.Paris” is on the first line after “Balenciaga”
On the flip side of the tag, it also imprinted the model, year, and color. 

The color Rose Jaipur is consistent with the year made which is 2015. 

https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-city-rose-jaipur-305232

Thank you so much. 


ksuromax said:


> AW 2018
> as Muchstuff said, not all the models had the plate, but last few years only classic City had those, and from AW 2018 this has changed, too.


----------



## muchstuff

lilinko said:


> Thank you guys. The metal tag does not look like the others though. Can you take a look again?  The metal tag:
> BALENCIAGA (1st line)
> . Paris (2nd line)
> No02838.115748.6680.E.535269 (3rd lime)
> 
> Normally the “.Paris” is on the first line after “Balenciaga”
> On the flip side of the tag, it also imprinted the model, year, and color.
> 
> The color Rose Jaipur is consistent with the year made which is 2015.
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-city-rose-jaipur-305232
> 
> Thank you so much.


The configuration of the tag is correct for this year.


----------



## ksuromax

lilinko said:


> Thank you guys. The metal tag does not look like the others though. Can you take a look again?  The metal tag:
> BALENCIAGA (1st line)
> . Paris (2nd line)
> No02838.115748.6680.E.535269 (3rd lime)
> 
> Normally the “.Paris” is on the first line after “Balenciaga”
> On the flip side of the tag, it also imprinted the model, year, and color.
> 
> The color Rose Jaipur is consistent with the year made which is 2015.
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-city-rose-jaipur-305232
> 
> Thank you so much.


all is well in line on this bag, i don't see any red flag


----------



## CityGirl18

Aaah yes right. Sorry here's the rivet. 
Also, do you think the leather looks a bit too crack-y? 
Thanks in advance!




ksuromax said:


> you are still missing the rivet (what you posted is a bale)
> but based on what i can see i tend to say 'ok to go'


----------



## ksuromax

CityGirl18 said:


> Aaah yes right. Sorry here's the rivet.
> Also, do you think the leather looks a bit too crack-y?
> Thanks in advance!


thanks, rivets look good, too
re texture of the leather, well, it's a million dollar question, Balenciaga could not be any more inconsistent in this matter, every season has different leather, as such, nobody can say if it's 'too wrinkly', or 'too smooth', there are ALL possible options, and there are fans for all of them. If you had time to go deeper to check older threads, you could, possibly, see the 'Best and Worst years for leather' thread, where we discussed those options and years, there's a lot of info basis each year leather type.
Imo, your bag looks very typical lambskin, could be slightly on dry side, but you can apply a thin layer of leather conditioner and see how the leather reacts, some ladies have got amazing results on old and dried bags by moisturizing them a few times and restoring back suppleness and softness.
Good luck!


----------



## CityGirl18

Got it. Will try to apply some moisturizer on the skin then. Thanks so much!! You're a star! 



ksuromax said:


> thanks, rivets look good, too
> re texture of the leather, well, it's a million dollar question, Balenciaga could not be any more inconsistent in this matter, every season has different leather, as such, nobody can say if it's 'too wrinkly', or 'too smooth', there are ALL possible options, and there are fans for all of them. If you had time to go deeper to check older threads, you could, possibly, see the 'Best and Worst years for leather' thread, where we discussed those options and years, there's a lot of info basis each year leather type.
> Imo, your bag looks very typical lambskin, could be slightly on dry side, but you can apply a thin layer of leather conditioner and see how the leather reacts, some ladies have got amazing results on old and dried bags by moisturizing them a few times and restoring back suppleness and softness.
> Good luck!


----------



## ksuromax

CityGirl18 said:


> Got it. Will try to apply some moisturizer on the skin then. Thanks so much!! You're a star!


my pleasure


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> my pleasure





CityGirl18 said:


> Got it. Will try to apply some moisturizer on the skin then. Thanks so much!! You're a star!


I did a little research on this bag and it appears to be F/W 2011 argent fonce which isn't on the colour charts. Interesting is that the hardware is described as silver-toned (gun metal?)  and that neither the First nor the Cities I've found have a metal tag.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I did a little research on this bag and it appears to be F/W 2011 argent fonce which isn't on the colour charts. Interesting is that the hardware is described as silver-toned (gun metal?)  and that neither the First nor the Cities I've found have a metal tag.


Much, you are the best!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Much, you are the best!!


Do you think its gunmetal ksuro? I can't remember the season that it was made. Isn't gunmetal darker? This looks more pewter-ish...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Do you think its gunmetal ksuro? I can't remember the season that it was made. Isn't gunmetal darker? This looks more pewter-ish...


yes, gunmetal is darker, almost black
this picture looks like pewter (and Bleu Jean, perhaps?) could be just wrong photo?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> yes, gunmetal is darker, almost black
> this picture looks like pewter (and Bleu Jean, perhaps?) could be just wrong photo?


Definitely argent fonce, I dug up half a dozen pics with the same colour code. So F/W 2011 with pewter HW, must have been a limited edition...?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Definitely argent fonce, I dug up half a dozen pics with the same colour code. So F/W 2011 with pewter HW, must have been a limited edition...?


could be Holidays collection??


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> could be Holidays collection??


I'm wondering about that. The lack of silver plate makes me think it could be. I'll see what else I can dig up.


----------



## Wyap

Hi all! I need help to authenticate this bag. The seller said she will refund me of there's prove that this bag is fake. Thanks so much !!


----------



## muchstuff

Wyap said:


> Hi all! I need help to authenticate this bag. The seller said she will refund me of there's prove that this bag is fake. Thanks so much !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4342189
> View attachment 4342190


Please post pics of the back of the zipper head and the back of the inner tag.


----------



## Wyap

Ok done !! Thanks a lot


muchstuff said:


> Please post pics of the back of the zipper head and the back of the inner tag.


----------



## muchstuff

Wyap said:


> Ok done !! Thanks a lot


Not authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Wyap

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic in my opinion.


Ya, you're right, can you tell me more about why you think is not, so I can use it as a prove to tell the seller? Because she insists it's authentic. Thanks !


----------



## ksuromax

Wyap said:


> Ya, you're right, can you tell me more about why you think is not, so I can use it as a prove to tell the seller? Because she insists it's authentic. Thanks !


it is not consistent with authentic features, but we try not to discuss it publicly in order not to help the fakers


----------



## muchstuff

Wyap said:


> Ya, you're right, can you tell me more about why you think is not, so I can use it as a prove to tell the seller? Because she insists it's authentic. Thanks !


As @ksuromax has said we don’t elaborate but I’ll give you one point because it’s so obvious. On the tag back they’ve used two different fonts for the number three. Your seller shouldn’t need more than that.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> As @ksuromax has said we don’t elaborate but I’ll give you one point because it’s so obvious. On the tag back they’ve used two different fonts for the number three. Your seller shouldn’t need more than that.


i was just going to say the same thing, very obvious and sufficient red flag


----------



## Wyap

ksuromax said:


> i was just going to say the same thing, very obvious and sufficient red flag


Thank you so much for helping me to point that out @muchstuff @ksuromax


----------



## ksuromax

Wyap said:


> Thank you so much for helping me to point that out @muchstuff @ksuromax


anytime


----------



## muchstuff

Wyap said:


> Thank you so much for helping me to point that out @muchstuff @ksuromax


My pleasure.


----------



## isun83

Hi, I purchased this item but would love to know if it’s authentic. Leather feels really dry. Thank you so much!

Item: authentic Balenciaga classic city moto bag beige 
Item number: 173777869516
Seller: fashionista821
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173777869516


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

isun83 said:


> Hi, I purchased this item but would love to know if it’s authentic. Leather feels really dry. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: authentic Balenciaga classic city moto bag beige
> Item number: 173777869516
> Seller: fashionista821
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173777869516


Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2013 beige nougatine.


----------



## Jktmayhem

Hi there, I am wondering if someone could help me authenticate this Balenciaga mini covered. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

Jktmayhem said:


> Hi there, I am wondering if someone could help me authenticate this Balenciaga mini covered.
> Thanks in advance!


Please post pics of the rivet, bale and the back of the zipper head. Just to be sure you know what you're dealing with, this isn't the original covered hardware bag, this is the rubberized Holiday collection that was produced in 2014. The studs are rubber-covered and the bag will feel different than your regular leather, it has a rubber-type coating. You may want to check some of the tPF threads for info, we've discussed this style before.


----------



## Jktmayhem

muchstuff said:


> Please post pics of the rivet, bale and the back of the zipper head. Just to be sure you know what you're dealing with, this isn't the original covered hardware bag, this is the rubberized Holiday collection that was produced in 2014. The studs are rubber-covered and the bag will feel different than your regular leather, it has a rubber-type coating. You may want to check some of the tPF threads for info, we've discussed this style before.


Ok thanks so much! I’ll get the seller to send me pics. But I zoomed in on the pic and took a pic. Not too sure if this will help.


----------



## muchstuff

Jktmayhem said:


> Ok thanks so much! I’ll get the seller to send me pics. But I zoomed in on the pic and took a pic. Not too sure if this will help.


Sorry, doesn't show any of the points I've asked for. If you get the  needed pics please repost and quote your original post number.


----------



## atran76

Please help me authenticate this city bag i bought pre-loved.
Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga City Metallic Edge Bleu Acier

Because i can only upload 10 pictures per post, there will be 3 posts on this part. Thank you so much for your help!

*Balenciaga City Metallic Edge Bleu Acier - Part 1*

View attachment 4343734


----------



## atran76

Please help me authenticate this city bag i bought pre-loved.
Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga City Metallic Edge Bleu Acier

Because i can only upload 10 pictures per post, there will be 3 posts on this part. Thank you so much for your help!

*Balenciaga City Metallic Edge Bleu Acier - Part 2*


----------



## atran76

Please help me authenticate this city bag i bought pre-loved.
Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga City Metallic Edge Bleu Acier

Because i can only upload 10 pictures per post, there will be 3 posts on this part. Thank you so much for your help!

*Balenciaga City Metallic Edge Bleu Acier - Part 3











*


----------



## muchstuff

atran76 said:


> Please help me authenticate this city bag i bought pre-loved.
> Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga City Metallic Edge Bleu Acier
> 
> Because i can only upload 10 pictures per post, there will be 3 posts on this part. Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> *Balenciaga City Metallic Edge Bleu Acier - Part 1*
> 
> View attachment 4343734
> View attachment 4343783
> View attachment 4343774
> View attachment 4343775
> View attachment 4343776
> View attachment 4343777
> View attachment 4343778
> View attachment 4343779
> View attachment 4343780
> View attachment 4343781
> View attachment 4343782





atran76 said:


> Please help me authenticate this city bag i bought pre-loved.
> Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga City Metallic Edge Bleu Acier
> 
> Because i can only upload 10 pictures per post, there will be 3 posts on this part. Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> *Balenciaga City Metallic Edge Bleu Acier - Part 3
> 
> View attachment 4343796
> View attachment 4343797
> View attachment 4343798
> View attachment 4343799
> View attachment 4343801
> View attachment 4343802
> View attachment 4343803
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343813
> *





atran76 said:


> Please help me authenticate this city bag i bought pre-loved.
> Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga City Metallic Edge Bleu Acier
> 
> Because i can only upload 10 pictures per post, there will be 3 posts on this part. Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> *Balenciaga City Metallic Edge Bleu Acier - Part 3
> 
> View attachment 4343796
> View attachment 4343797
> View attachment 4343798
> View attachment 4343799
> View attachment 4343801
> View attachment 4343802
> View attachment 4343803
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343813
> *


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## atran76

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you for your help! Have a great weekend!


----------



## xelprimo

Hi, 
Please help to authenticate this balenciaga bag that I’ve seen on second hand web! 
Item name: Authentic Balenciaga City
Item colour in description: Rich dark navy grey colour

Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

atran76 said:


> Thank you for your help! Have a great weekend!


My pleasure, you too!


----------



## muchstuff

xelprimo said:


> Hi,
> Please help to authenticate this balenciaga bag that I’ve seen on second hand web!
> Item name: Authentic Balenciaga City
> Item colour in description: Rich dark navy grey colour
> 
> Thank you so much!


Pic of the tag back please.


----------



## xelprimo

muchstuff said:


> Pic of the tag back please.



Here it is!


----------



## muchstuff

xelprimo said:


> Here it is!


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## rainbowmelts

Hi! Could I get some opinion on this bag please


----------



## ksuromax

rainbowmelts said:


> Hi! Could I get some opinion on this bag please


hi, pics are blurred and hard to see the details clearly. Please, get sharp shots of rivets, zipperhead underneath and bale


----------



## rainbowmelts

ksuromax said:


> hi, pics are blurred and hard to see the details clearly. Please, get sharp shots of rivets, zipperhead underneath and bale



Hi! Here are some more pictures that are higher resolution! Hopefully it’s ok? Thank you so much


----------



## rainbowmelts

rainbowmelts said:


> Hi! Could I get some opinion on this bag please





rainbowmelts said:


> Hi! Here are some more pictures that are higher resolution! Hopefully it’s ok? Thank you so much



Sorry forgot to quote earlier messages!


----------



## ksuromax

rainbowmelts said:


> Sorry forgot to quote earlier messages!


thanks for the pics, from what i can see it looks good


----------



## rainbowmelts

Th


ksuromax said:


> thanks for the pics, from what i can see it looks good



Thank you so much


----------



## leeannelee

Can someone please help me authenticate this Balenciaga xxs shopper? Item is not mine yet but I really wanted to purchase it. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ksuromax

leeannelee said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this Balenciaga xxs shopper? Item is not mine yet but I really wanted to purchase it.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


you're missing zipperhead underneath, bale, and it's very desirable to have a better quality snap of the tag, please


----------



## ksuromax

rainbowmelts said:


> Th
> 
> 
> Thank you so much


anytime


----------



## leeannelee

ksuromax said:


> you're missing zipperhead underneath, bale, and it's very desirable to have a better quality snap of the tag, please



I’ll try to request a few more photos from the seller. Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## ksuromax

leeannelee said:


> I’ll try to request a few more photos from the seller. Thanks for the quick response!


most welcome


----------



## Chibimoon

Hello! Can you please help me authenticating this Balenciaga City Turquoise 2005? (seller is selling as Motorcycle maybe I'm wrong). The bag to me looks authentic. Only detail that makes me think it's fake, it's the colored stitching of the inside label (not black but blue) and on the back label numbers look printed too high
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 . Bag is from 2005. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## ksuromax

Chibimoon said:


> Hello! Can you please help me authenticating this Balenciaga City Turquoise 2005? (seller is selling as Motorcycle maybe I'm wrong). The bag to me looks authentic. Only detail that makes me think it's fake, it's the colored stitching of the inside label (not black but blue) and on the back label numbers look printed too high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Bag is from 2005. Thank you in advance for your help.


terrible fake, please, avoid!


----------



## Chibimoon

ksuromax said:


> terrible fake, please, avoid!



Thank you a lot, it looked too good to be true , can't find that color anywhere


----------



## ksuromax

Chibimoon said:


> Thank you a lot, it looked too good to be true , can't find that color anywhere


anytime


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## karenbell

Hi,
Additional photos of the zip and rivets as requested. 

Thanks Karen x



karenbell said:


> Hi,
> Can I please ask if you could check the authenticity of this bag.
> 
> Item Name: Genuine Used Balenciaga Classic Hobo Bag Brown Tan 14”L x 14.5”H x 5”W
> Item Number: 254082369455
> Seller ID: sugarcane888
> Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Used-Balenciaga-Classic-Hobo-Bag-Brown-Tan-14-L-x-14-5-H-x-5-W/254082369455?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> I also have additional pictures.
> 
> I appreciate the help.
> Thanks Karen x


----------



## ksuromax

karenbell said:


> Hi,
> Additional photos of the zip and rivets as requested.
> 
> Thanks Karen x


Dear, these are the studs. The rivets are at the back of these, those flat round things with 2 cut-outs
did you post the tag back and front anywhere??


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Dear, these are the studs. The rivets are at the back of these, those flat round things with 2 cut-outs
> did you post the tag back and front anywhere??


Tags are on post number 11437. @karenbell when you repost with the rivets please quote your original post number and the post number with the zipper head so we don't have to search for everything.


----------



## atlantis1982

ksuromax said:


> terrible fake, please, avoid!


I reported this bag to Poshmark.  So glad to see it's still up. *sigh*


----------



## karenbell

Hi,
Apologies!! 
Here are all the pictures. 
Thanks Karen x



ksuromax said:


> Dear, these are the studs. The rivets are at the back of these, those flat round things with 2 cut-outs
> did you post the tag back and front anywhere??





karenbell said:


> Hi,
> Can I please ask if you could check the authenticity of this bag.
> 
> Item Name: Genuine Used Balenciaga Classic Hobo Bag Brown Tan 14”L x 14.5”H x 5”W
> Item Number: 254082369455
> Seller ID: sugarcane888
> Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Used-Balenciaga-Classic-Hobo-Bag-Brown-Tan-14-L-x-14-5-H-x-5-W/254082369455?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> I also have additional pictures.
> 
> I appreciate the help.
> Thanks Karen x


----------



## muchstuff

karenbell said:


> Hi,
> Apologies!!
> Here are all the pictures.
> Thanks Karen x


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## karenbell

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you so much and apologies again for the mistake! I know where to look now! x


----------



## muchstuff

karenbell said:


> Thank you so much and apologies again for the mistake! I know where to look now! x


My pleasure!


----------



## Narnanz

sorry..hit quote while scrolling...had to delete the quote.


----------



## Naomisully

I’d love some bagly wisdom on this one! Front metal plate is missing. Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

Naomisully said:


> I’d love some bagly wisdom on this one! Front metal plate is missing. Thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344917
> View attachment 4344918
> View attachment 4344919
> View attachment 4344920


from what i can see, it looks good to me


----------



## Naomisully

ksuromax said:


> from what i can see, it looks good to me



Thanks so much! I took the plunge and snagged it!


----------



## ksuromax

Naomisully said:


> Thanks so much! I took the plunge and snagged it!


most welcome


----------



## minimal1

I’m sorry I don’t know if I’m doing this right as I can’t seem to get on the right thread and haven’t been on here for years. I need this Bal authenticating. I think it’s off because of the three  giant studs. I think it should have two.?


----------



## ksuromax

minimal1 said:


> I’m sorry I don’t know if I’m doing this right as I can’t seem to get on the right thread and haven’t been on here for years. I need this Bal authenticating. I think it’s off because of the three  giant studs. I think it should have two.?


very bad fake, please, avoid


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## minimal1

ksuromax said:


> very bad fake, please, avoid


Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

minimal1 said:


> Thank you


most welcome


----------



## minimal1

ksuromax said:


> most welcome


Could you quickly look at this one. I’m presuming authentic  thanks so much x


----------



## ksuromax

minimal1 said:


> Could you quickly look at this one. I’m presuming authentic  thanks so much x


need zipperhead underneath, bale i guess no applicable? 
and full bag front facing, please


----------



## minimal1

Thanks a lot


----------



## ksuromax

minimal1 said:


> Thanks a lot


Authentic 2011 SS Grenadine Giant Weekender


----------



## minimal1

Very grateful for your help. Thanks a lot and have a great day


----------



## ksuromax

minimal1 said:


> Very grateful for your help. Thanks a lot and have a great day


my pleasure


----------



## balnoob

Hi, could you please take a look at this Black city please? Million thanks in advance!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...OSwpsBcZ-zs:rk:3:pf:1&frcectupt=true#viTabs_0


----------



## muchstuff

balnoob said:


> Hi, could you please take a look at this Black city please? Million thanks in advance!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...OSwpsBcZ-zs:rk:3:pf:1&frcectupt=true#viTabs_0


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## balnoob

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thanks Muchstuff!


----------



## balnoob

h


----------



## muchstuff

balnoob said:


> Thanks Muchstuff!


My pleasure!


----------



## Dkiks01

Please authenticate this Balenciaga bag. Thanks .


----------



## muchstuff

Dkiks01 said:


> Please authenticate this Balenciaga bag. Thanks .


Looks promising, could you please post the rest of the pics needed...front of the interior tag, the rivet, and back of the zipper head.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## .aj.

Hi there,

I would really appreciate help with this bag. I think these images listed by the seller meet the criteria, however please let me know if I need to request anything additional.

Balenciaga city bag
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social

Thanks!


----------



## Juana Abetria

Hi.good day.can you help me authenticate this balenciaga bag.
Item:balenciaga city
Seller:JK bernardo(found in carousell)


----------



## Juana Abetria

Juana Abetria said:


> Hi.good day.can you help me authenticate this balenciaga bag.
> Item:balenciaga city
> Seller:JK bernardo(found in carousell)


As an additional to this post the seller said that this bag had been recolored already.
Thank you guys in advance!
God bless!


----------



## muchstuff

.aj. said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I would really appreciate help with this bag. I think these images listed by the seller meet the criteria, however please let me know if I need to request anything additional.
> 
> Balenciaga city bag
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social
> 
> Thanks!


Please post a pic of the rivet. It's also hard to see the tag details because I can't enlarge the photos.


----------



## muchstuff

Juana Abetria said:


> As an additional to this post the seller said that this bag had been recolored already.
> Thank you guys in advance!
> God bless!


That would explain the weird looking texture perhaps. Most details look good but I'd like a better pic of the bales, straight forward to the camera.


----------



## Juana Abetria

muchstuff said:


> That would explain the weird looking texture perhaps. Most details look good but I'd like a better pic of the bales, straight forward to the camera.


 hi muchstuff.thabk you for your quick response.here is the photo of bale youve asked.thank you.


----------



## Juana Abetria

muchstuff said:


> That would explain the weird looking texture perhaps. Most details look good but I'd like a better pic of the bales, straight forward to the camera.


hi muchstuff.thank you for your quick response.here is the photo of bale youve asked.thank you very much.


----------



## fio0603

Hi, could you please help me authenticate the following item. Thank you!
Item Name : Balenciaga mini city bag in black
	

		
			
		

		
	






Link : https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-city-balenciaga-handbag-6934611.shtml
then attach any photos


----------



## muchstuff

Juana Abetria said:


> hi muchstuff.thank you for your quick response.here is the photo of bale youve asked.thank you very much.


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Juana Abetria

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Wow
Thanks a lot.
God bless!


----------



## .aj.

muchstuff said:


> Please post a pic of the rivet. It's also hard to see the tag details because I can't enlarge the photos.



Thank you so much, i will contact the seller and ask for more enlarged pictures. Really appreciate this!


----------



## balnoob

Can I have your opinion on this bag please? Thanks!!


----------



## muchstuff

Juana Abetria said:


> Wow
> Thanks a lot.
> God bless!


Any time!


----------



## muchstuff

balnoob said:


> Can I have your opinion on this bag please? Thanks!!


Not authentic sorry.


----------



## luxurygal84

Hello All! I would like assistance in authenticating my newly-acquired black Work. The leather is heaven and exactly what I'm looking for but I'm curious about the final zero on the date stamp, which looks a little different from the others and what year the bag is from. Thanks in advance for your assistance!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

fio0603 said:


> Hi, could you please help me authenticate the following item. Thank you!
> Item Name : Balenciaga mini city bag in black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4349216
> View attachment 4349217
> View attachment 4349218
> View attachment 4349219
> 
> Link : https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-city-balenciaga-handbag-6934611.shtml
> then attach any photos


Please post clear, close up, right way up pics of both sides of the interior tag and a pic of the bale.


----------



## muchstuff

luxurygal84 said:


> Hello All! I would like assistance in authenticating my newly-acquired black Work. The leather is heaven and exactly what I'm looking for but I'm curious about the final zero on the date stamp, which looks a little different from the others and what year the bag is from. Thanks in advance for your assistance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4349900
> View attachment 4349901
> View attachment 4349902
> View attachment 4349903
> View attachment 4349904
> View attachment 4349905
> View attachment 4349906


Looks promising please post better pics of the interior tag. Straight forward, close up, clear, no bends. And all of the tag back, including the last line.


----------



## luxurygal84

muchstuff said:


> Looks promising please post better pics of the interior tag. Straight forward, close up, clear, no bends. And all of the tag back, including the last line.






I hope this works! I can take a pic of the back with flash if that will help.


----------



## muchstuff

luxurygal84 said:


> View attachment 4349955
> View attachment 4349956
> 
> I hope this works! I can take a pic of the back with flash if that will help.


Authentic in my opinion. For future reference please post your pics full size, we really do need to see detail close up.


----------



## luxurygal84

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. For future reference please post your pics full size, we really do need to see detail close up.



You are the best! Thanks for your help and I will definitely heed your advice in the future.


----------



## muchstuff

luxurygal84 said:


> You are the best! Thanks for your help and I will definitely heed your advice in the future.


My pleasure!


----------



## muchstuff

luxurygal84 said:


> You are the best! Thanks for your help and I will definitely heed your advice in the future.


Oh BTW, I believe your bag is from 2011 based on the HW and tag font.


----------



## luxurygal84

muchstuff said:


> Oh BTW, I believe your bag is from 2011 based on the HW and tag font.



Awesome! Thanks again


----------



## thebaglover

Hi lovely people here,
Please authenticate this mini bag that I just bought, here is the link to the pics and information.
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-bleu-azur-lambskin-leather-mini-city-bag.html
Thank you so much.
Sara


----------



## muchstuff

thebaglover said:


> Hi lovely people here,
> Please authenticate this mini bag that I just bought, here is the link to the pics and information.
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-bleu-azur-lambskin-leather-mini-city-bag.html
> Thank you so much.
> Sara


What I see look good but you're lacking some of the pics needed. Yoogi's is generally pretty reliable. When you receive the bag please feel free to repost with all of the pics needed, see link below in red.


----------



## thebaglover

Great thanks for the advice.


----------



## muchstuff

thebaglover said:


> Great thanks for the advice.


Any time.


----------



## thebaglover

Hi Muchstuff,
Found a link that the product code of the bag is exactly the same as the one I just bought.Just wondering why the tussels for this bag are longer the one I bought from Yoogi??
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-mini-city-bright-blue-122289

Appreciate your help.

Thanks so much.
Sara


----------



## ksuromax

thebaglover said:


> Hi Muchstuff,
> Found a link that the product code of the bag is exactly the same as the one I just bought.Just wondering why the tussels for this bag are longer the one I bought from Yoogi??
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-mini-city-bright-blue-122289
> 
> Appreciate your help.
> 
> Thanks so much.
> Sara


maybe, they were cropped by the previous owner?


----------



## fashbash

Hi! I recently bought a Balenciaga Town online. It looks real to me but I would like to verify for peace of mind. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine, no red flag 



fashbash said:


> Hi! I recently bought a Balenciaga Town online. It looks real to me but I would like to verify for peace of mind. Thanks in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

thebaglover said:


> Hi Muchstuff,
> Found a link that the product code of the bag is exactly the same as the one I just bought.Just wondering why the tussels for this bag are longer the one I bought from Yoogi??
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-mini-city-bright-blue-122289
> 
> Appreciate your help.
> 
> Thanks so much.
> Sara


I agree with ksuromax, the previous owner has cut them. Some people don't care for the long tassels...


----------



## michellelb1

Hi! May I please get your opinion on the authenticity of this adorable Balenciaga Mini City? Thanks!


----------



## texasamanda88

Hi! Just ordered this from tradesy, and as I do more research, I'm growing concerned. Could someone please authenticate?   The number indicates it's a 2004 S/S city, but it's listed as a first. 

https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciaga-first-green-leather-satchel/24814392/


----------



## muchstuff

michellelb1 said:


> View attachment 4355463
> View attachment 4355464
> View attachment 4355465
> View attachment 4355466
> View attachment 4355467
> View attachment 4355469
> View attachment 4355471
> View attachment 4355472
> View attachment 4355473
> View attachment 4355463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! May I please get your opinion on the authenticity of this adorable Balenciaga Mini City? Thanks!


Can you repost the interior tag front and back with no bends it it whatsoever? Nice and close again please. And a good pic of the rivet as well. Please reference your original post.


----------



## muchstuff

texasamanda88 said:


> Hi! Just ordered this from tradesy, and as I do more research, I'm growing concerned. Could someone please authenticate?   The number indicates it's a 2004 S/S city, but it's listed as a first.
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciaga-first-green-leather-satchel/24814392/


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## texasamanda88

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Thank you! Could you let me know what tipped you off so I can contact Tradesy and cancel? (and also learn how to not let this happen again)


----------



## muchstuff

texasamanda88 said:


> Thank you! Could you let me know what tipped you off so I can contact Tradesy and cancel? (and also learn how to not let this happen again)


We don't discuss authentication points on the public forum but as you mentioned, the style code is for a City bag and the bag is supposed to be a First. Take a good look at an authentic City tag and compare it to this one, you'll see some differences.


----------



## texasamanda88

muchstuff said:


> We don't discuss authentication points on the public forum but as you mentioned, the style code is for a City bag and the bag is supposed to be a First. Take a good look at an authentic City tag and compare it to this one, you'll see some differences.


Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

texasamanda88 said:


> Thank you so much!


Any time!


----------



## michellelb1

Hi! This is in reference to post #11614, adding the requested photos. Thanks!


----------



## Julesky

Hi! I’m new to this forum.. Could you please help me authenticate the following item? TIA!

Item Name : Balenciaga City RH in Rouge Cerise or Rouge Lipstick? I’m not really sure...


----------



## muchstuff

Julesky said:


> Hi! I’m new to this forum.. Could you please help me authenticate the following item? TIA!
> 
> Item Name : Balenciaga City RH in Rouge Cerise or Rouge Lipstick? I’m not really sure...
> 
> View attachment 4355988
> View attachment 4355989
> View attachment 4355990
> View attachment 4355991
> View attachment 4355992


Please see the link below for photos needed. Make sure the entire tag is shown, the pic has cut off part of the bottom line.


----------



## Julesky

muchstuff said:


> Please see the link below for photos needed. Make sure the entire tag is shown, the pic has cut off part of the bottom line.



Hi, i’m sorry.. but i can’t seem to find the link...


----------



## whateve

Julesky said:


> Hi, i’m sorry.. but i can’t seem to find the link...


http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Julesky

whateve said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/



Thank you!! I’ll get back to you on this


----------



## michellelb1

muchstuff said:


> Can you repost the interior tag front and back with no bends it it whatsoever? Nice and close again please. And a good pic of the rivet as well. Please reference your original post.


Hi! I posted the additional pictures earlier, but I forgot to reply back to you. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Mhau

Hey 

Can someone try and see if this is authentic or not?

https://www.dba.dk/skuldertaske-balenciaga/id-1053089698/#7518f82a-7e70-427b-b824-8aad082fb78b

Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Mhau said:


> Hey
> 
> Can someone try and see if this is authentic or not?
> 
> https://www.dba.dk/skuldertaske-balenciaga/id-1053089698/#7518f82a-7e70-427b-b824-8aad082fb78b
> 
> Thank you!


these pictures are not good for authentication
please, check this link and ask the seller to provide the needed ones, they must be good resolution, sharp and up-close 
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## muchstuff

michellelb1 said:


> Hi! I posted the additional pictures earlier, but I forgot to reply back to you. Thanks for all your help!


Sorry for the delay but three of us have looked at the photos and all three of us see elements that aren't quite right. Group consensus is that it's not authentic.


----------



## michellelb1

muchstuff said:


> Sorry for the delay but three of us have looked at the photos and all three of us see elements that aren't quite right. Group consensus is that it's not authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

michellelb1 said:


> Thank you!


Any time!


----------



## LoveJoos

Hi can someone please help to authentic my bag 
Many thanks again
	

		
			
		

		
	



The notch and lampo zip look weird


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Hi can someone please help to authentic my bag
> Many thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4356979
> 
> The notch and lampo zip look weird
> View attachment 4356982
> View attachment 4356985
> View attachment 4356988
> View attachment 4356989


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## LoveJoos

Noted 
Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Noted
> Thank you


My pleasure.


----------



## Leavemeuntitled

ksuromax said:


> Hi, please, post a picture of the rivets, the back side screws of the studs


Hi, attached pic as requested.


----------



## ksuromax

Leavemeuntitled said:


> Hi, attached pic as requested.


better late than never  
Authentic, enjoy!


----------



## Leavemeuntitled

ksuromax said:


> better late than never
> Authentic, enjoy!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## ksuromax

Leavemeuntitled said:


> Thank you so much!!


my pleasure


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Julesky

Hello again @muchstuff and @whateve 
I just received the bag and here are the requested pics..


----------



## ksuromax

Julesky said:


> Hello again @muchstuff and @whateve
> I just received the bag and here are the requested pics..
> 
> View attachment 4357349
> 
> View attachment 4357340
> View attachment 4357342
> View attachment 4357343
> View attachment 4357344
> View attachment 4357345
> View attachment 4357346
> View attachment 4357347


Authentic


----------



## Julesky

ksuromax said:


> Authentic



Thank you sooo muchh @ksuromax ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## ksuromax

Julesky said:


> Thank you sooo muchh @ksuromax ❤️❤️❤️


most welcome!


----------



## balnoob

Hi experts, can you take a look please? Thank you! https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALEN...f101aa6:g:-cYAAOSwBRdceinG:rk:9:pf:0#viTabs_0


----------



## muchstuff

balnoob said:


> Hi experts, can you take a look please? Thank you! https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALEN...f101aa6:g:-cYAAOSwBRdceinG:rk:9:pf:0#viTabs_0


I’m sure you know you’re missing most of the needed pics. Seller is generally pretty reliable and will answer messages. Feel free to repost if you can get the pics and reference your original post.


----------



## csee0288

Hi experts, need your expertise on this work bag. Thank you! I find the seam on the leather tag not perfect. Seller don’t have the cards anymore.


----------



## balnoob

muchstuff said:


> I’m sure you know you’re missing most of the needed pics. Seller is generally pretty reliable and will answer messages. Feel free to repost if you can get the pics and reference your original post.


Yes have asked. Great to know they respond. Thanks much stuff!


----------



## muchstuff

csee0288 said:


> Hi experts, need your expertise on this work bag. Thank you! I find the seam on the leather tag not perfect. Seller don’t have the cards anymore.


Please post a pic of the front of the interior tag,close up and straight forward, and the rivet. Also please post a photo of the bag standing up rather than laying down.


----------



## csee0288

These are the pics the seller send me when I requested.


----------



## muchstuff

csee0288 said:


> These are the pics the seller send me when I requested.


I agree that the stitching is sloppier than you'd normally see but nothing's screaming fake to me. The tag pic isn't great. @ksuromax , @peacebabe what are your opinions?


----------



## muchstuff

csee0288 said:


> These are the pics the seller send me when I requested.


Can you ask for a pic of at least one more rivet and a close up and straight forward pic of the tag front? We're debating this one.


----------



## Pamkissed

Please help me authenticate please..


----------



## muchstuff

Pamkissed said:


> View attachment 4359965
> View attachment 4359966
> View attachment 4359967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me authenticate please..
> View attachment 4359965
> View attachment 4359966
> View attachment 4359967
> View attachment 4359968
> View attachment 4359969
> View attachment 4359970
> View attachment 4359971
> View attachment 4359972


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Pamkissed

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Pamkissed said:


> Thanks so much for the help!


Any time!


----------



## muchstuff

csee0288 said:


> These are the pics the seller send me when I requested.


We’ve all taken a look and there are small inconsistencies that we’re not comfortable with. If you can get better tag pics and a different rivet pic we can take another look but based on these pics I’d avoid it.


----------



## Pamkissed

How about this one? Please help authenticate.. thanks! 
https://shopee.ph/recelte/1747940890?smtt=0.0.9


----------



## muchstuff

Pamkissed said:


> How about this one? Please help authenticate.. thanks!
> https://shopee.ph/recelte/1747940890?smtt=0.0.9


Not authentic.


----------



## Pamkissed

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic.


Thank you! Another one pls.. 
https://shopee.ph/jasbil/160071044?smtt=0.0.9


----------



## muchstuff

Pamkissed said:


> Thank you! Another one pls..
> https://shopee.ph/jasbil/160071044?smtt=0.0.9


Not authentic. I’d avoid that site.


----------



## Pamkissed

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic. I’d avoid that site.


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

Pamkissed said:


> Thanks!


My pleasure.


----------



## banzonjr

Hello!

I just purchased my first Balenciaga bag from Winners (Canada) and am wondering if you are able to authenticate?  The style is BB Chain Large. 

If you can authenticate this style, I will post the pictures for your review. 

Thank you for your time!


----------



## muchstuff

banzonjr said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just purchased my first Balenciaga bag from Winners (Canada) and am wondering if you are able to authenticate?  The style is BB Chain Large.
> 
> If you can authenticate this style, I will post the pictures for your review.
> 
> Thank you for your time!


Its worth posting it. I'm not familiar with the bag from an authentication point of view but if you post all of the details (interior tags, hardware etc.) we can take a look. The other authenticators may be better with that style.


----------



## banzonjr

muchstuff said:


> Its worth posting it. I'm not familiar with the bag from an authentication point of view but if you post all of the details (interior tags, hardware etc.) we can take a look. The other authenticators may be better with that style.



Thank you!

Please let me know if the pictures aren’t good enough and I can try again when there is natural light or different angles.


----------



## banzonjr




----------



## muchstuff

banzonjr said:


> View attachment 4360606
> View attachment 4360607
> View attachment 4360608
> View attachment 4360610
> View attachment 4360611
> View attachment 4360612
> View attachment 4360614
> View attachment 4360615
> View attachment 4360616
> View attachment 4360619


Can you please take a much closer pic of the interior style codes etc? Also the opposite side of the rivet on the strap. Please reference your original post when you repost.


----------



## banzonjr

Sorry about that!  I tried my best with the style codes. I can try to type them out as well if that helps. 

Thank you in advance,
Trisha


banzonjr said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just purchased my first Balenciaga bag from Winners (Canada) and am wondering if you are able to authenticate?  The style is BB Chain Large.
> 
> If you can authenticate this style, I will post the pictures for your review.
> 
> Thank you for your time!




Please let me know if the pictures aren’t good enough and I can try again when there is natural light or different


----------



## muchstuff

banzonjr said:


> Sorry about that!  I tried my best with the style codes. I can try to type them out as well if that helps.
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> Trisha
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know if the pictures aren’t good enough and I can try again when there is natural light or different
> View attachment 4360645
> View attachment 4360646
> View attachment 4360647


Its not just knowing the numbers but seeing the font as well. The rivet is the screw that holds the end of the strap together. You posted one side of it (round flattish thing) I'm looking to see the back of it. 
I can't read the style codes unfortunately. Plus they're sideways...


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## banzonjr

Oops! Here is the other side.



Does it help if I rotate them?


----------



## muchstuff

banzonjr said:


> Oops! Here is the other side.
> View attachment 4360684
> 
> 
> Does it help if I rotate them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4360691
> View attachment 4360692


Sorry, they're not legible. @ksuromax are you any good with this style?


----------



## ksuromax

banzonjr said:


> Oops! Here is the other side.
> View attachment 4360684
> 
> 
> Does it help if I rotate them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4360691
> View attachment 4360692


hi
can you put the phone inside the bag and aim the camera straight onto the code? you won't be seeing the screen, but that will be the most efficient way of capturing it
now it has a lot of glare and light and makes it hard to read


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> hi
> can you put the phone inside the bag and aim the camera straight onto the code? you won't be seeing the screen, but that will be the most efficient way of capturing it
> now it has a lot of glare and light and makes it hard to read


Great idea!


----------



## banzonjr

muchstuff said:


> Great idea!



Hello,

I’m so sorry about this. That is how o was taking the pictures because the pocket is so tight where the code is. 

It’s also very faint and is only Embossed slightly so is not really showing up even in natural light. Maybe this is a sign it’s not authentic?

The code says:
MADE IN ITALY 515322 • 1000 •002123

That’s barely legible in person in natural lighting as well. 

Thank you for taking the time to review. I will likely return the bag of you guys are also finding it difficult to authenticate. 

Thanks again!.


----------



## ksuromax

banzonjr said:


> Hello,
> 
> I’m so sorry about this. That is how o was taking the pictures because the pocket is so tight where the code is.
> 
> It’s also very faint and is only Embossed slightly so is not really showing up even in natural light. Maybe this is a sign it’s not authentic?
> 
> The code says:
> MADE IN ITALY 515322 • 1000 •002123
> 
> That’s barely legible in person in natural lighting as well.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to review. I will likely return the bag of you guys are also finding it difficult to authenticate.
> 
> Thanks again!.


try to take a few pics in parts, like 'made in Italy' and the numbers separately close-up 
maybe the split shots work out better


----------



## Cytobum2001

Good morning, can someone authenticate this bag? I’m thinking of buying the bag. Thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

Cytobum2001 said:


> View attachment 4361510
> View attachment 4361511
> View attachment 4361512
> View attachment 4361513
> View attachment 4361514
> View attachment 4361515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, can someone authenticate this bag? I’m thinking of buying the bag. Thank you.


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Cytobum2001

Another one, please authenticate. This are the only available pics. Thank you.


----------



## Cytobum2001

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


So sad, thank you vm for you help. I have another one that’s needs authentication. May I ask you to look at it.


----------



## muchstuff

Cytobum2001 said:


> View attachment 4361634
> View attachment 4361635
> View attachment 4361636
> View attachment 4361637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one, please authenticate. This are the only available pics. Thank you.


Sorry, unable to help without the necessary pics.


----------



## banzonjr

ksuromax said:


> try to take a few pics in parts, like 'made in Italy' and the numbers separately close-up
> maybe the split shots work out better



Thank you for your patience and advice, you guys are really great 

I tried more angles and zooming with these pics, if you’re still not able to read it I will cut my losses and return the bag. Winners has a great return policy!

Thanks again for all of your help!
Trisha


----------



## Cutemango

Hi, can you pls help me authenticate this Balenciaga Part Time bag?  Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

banzonjr said:


> Thank you for your patience and advice, you guys are really great
> 
> I tried more angles and zooming with these pics, if you’re still not able to read it I will cut my losses and return the bag. Winners has a great return policy!
> 
> Thanks again for all of your help!
> Trisha


We'll see if @ksuromax can help you with this. Keep in mind the fact that we may not be able to authenticate doesn't necessarily make the bag fake. We just haven't dealt with a lot of these. I've tried comparing it to several others online at reputable stores but even the font seems to change slightly depending on the material/treatment/season of the bag in question. I did see bags with the same style of font on the exterior of the bag as yours.


----------



## LoveJoos

Hi please can advise if this is authentic balenciaga
Thank you so much again


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Hi please can advise if this is authentic balenciaga
> Thank you so much again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4362122
> View attachment 4362124
> View attachment 4362125
> View attachment 4362127
> View attachment 4362129
> View attachment 4362131
> View attachment 4362132


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## LoveJoos

Thank you 
I have 1 more question
The rope is different from usual quality 
It's filled with polyester instead of usual cotton
Is this original or repair before?


----------



## LoveJoos

Another picture


----------



## ksuromax

banzonjr said:


> Thank you for your patience and advice, you guys are really great
> 
> I tried more angles and zooming with these pics, if you’re still not able to read it I will cut my losses and return the bag. Winners has a great return policy!
> 
> Thanks again for all of your help!
> Trisha





muchstuff said:


> We'll see if @ksuromax can help you with this. Keep in mind the fact that we may not be able to authenticate doesn't necessarily make the bag fake. We just haven't dealt with a lot of these. I've tried comparing it to several others online at reputable stores but even the font seems to change slightly depending on the material/treatment/season of the bag in question. I did see bags with the same style of font on the exterior of the bag as yours.



by lucky coincidence i was playing with the same bag in store recently, and looked at at from many angles, and i am comfortable to give 'green light' for this one. 
I like what i see, font and the numbers look consistent, and overal feeling is good (as far as i can feel from the pics)


----------



## ksuromax

LoveJoos said:


> Thank you
> I have 1 more question
> The rope is different from usual quality
> It's filled with polyester instead of usual cotton
> Is this original or repair before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4362148


rope is definitely replaced


----------



## ksuromax

you are missing zipper head underneath and rivets, please, get them and re-post ref to your original post 
thanks 



Cutemango said:


> Hi, can you pls help me authenticate this Balenciaga Part Time bag?  Thank you
> View attachment 4361893
> View attachment 4361894
> View attachment 4361895
> View attachment 4361897
> View attachment 4361898
> View attachment 4361899
> View attachment 4361901


----------



## balnoob

Hi again. Appreciate you having a look at this City (hopefully this is the one and I will be able to bug you guys less after this!) Thanks as always


----------



## muchstuff

balnoob said:


> Hi again. Appreciate you having a look at this City (hopefully this is the one and I will be able to bug you guys less after this!) Thanks as always


Looks good to me.


----------



## balnoob

muchstuff said:


> Looks good to me.


Thanks a million Muchstuff! and for bearing with me (and the multiple bags all this while). Hopefully I can get my hands on this one.


----------



## muchstuff

balnoob said:


> Thanks a million Muchstuff! and for bearing with me (and the multiple bags all this while). Hopefully I can get my hands on this one.



Best of luck!


----------



## ksuromax

balnoob said:


> Hi again. Appreciate you having a look at this City (hopefully this is the one and I will be able to bug you guys less after this!) Thanks as always


these pics are perfect to work with! 
good luck to you and hope to see your mod shots soon


----------



## banzonjr

ksuromax said:


> by lucky coincidence i was playing with the same bag in store recently, and looked at at from many angles, and i am comfortable to give 'green light' for this one.
> I like what i see, font and the numbers look consistent, and overal feeling is good (as far as i can feel from the pics)



Wow, thank you so much!  You guys are the best [emoji4]. Thanks again for taking the time to do this for us, have a great day!


----------



## balnoob

ksuromax said:


> these pics are perfect to work with!
> good luck to you and hope to see your mod shots soon


Thanks ksuromax!! Soon, I hope!


----------



## ksuromax

banzonjr said:


> Wow, thank you so much!  You guys are the best [emoji4]. Thanks again for taking the time to do this for us, have a great day!


pleasure!


----------



## houseof999

Can anyone take a look please? 

https://posh.mk/MFe1v8biPU

Here are the pics of the front and back of the tag. I'm a little concerned about a few things that don't look right.. 

It says not for sale as I requested to hold.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

It's non authentic



houseof999 said:


> Can anyone take a look please?
> 
> https://posh.mk/MFe1v8biPU
> 
> Here are the pics of the front and back of the tag. I'm a little concerned about a few things that don't look right..
> 
> It says not for sale as I requested to hold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4363409


----------



## houseof999

peacebabe said:


> It's non authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Thank you so much!


You dodged a bullet!


----------



## texasamanda88

Just got this from the real real. Would love to know if it’s real or if I need to return. Thank you!!


----------



## texasamanda88

texasamanda88 said:


> Just got this from the real real. Would love to know if it’s real or if I need to return. Thank you!!


Oops. Front tag didn’t load.


----------



## muchstuff

texasamanda88 said:


> Oops. Front tag didn’t load.


Looks good to me but can you post a clear pic of the tag front? I can’t read the style code etc.


----------



## texasamanda88

muchstuff said:


> Looks good to me but can you post a clear pic of the tag front? I can’t read the style code etc.



I’m having an impossible time getting a pic. The style code is so feint/worn. It looks like it says n1373w then 103208


----------



## muchstuff

texasamanda88 said:


> I’m having an impossible time getting a pic. The style code is so feint/worn. It looks like it says n1373w then 103208


You might find it easier in a different lighting situation but i’ll go with authentic based on what I’ve seen.


----------



## texasamanda88

muchstuff said:


> You might find it easier in a different lighting situation but i’ll go with authentic based on what I’ve seen.


Thank you so much for your help. I’ve tried inside, outside. All kinds of light. I’ll keep trying and post it if I get one


----------



## muchstuff

texasamanda88 said:


> Thank you so much for your help. I’ve tried inside, outside. All kinds of light. I’ll keep trying and post it if I get one


No worries, looks like an authentic F/W 2006 grenat First.


----------



## loci

Hi all,
Found it on Kijiji and would like to know if it is authentic. Link. Are the pics enough to tell if it is good? Thank you all in advance, always wanted a city!


----------



## ksuromax

loci said:


> Hi all,
> Found it on Kijiji and would like to know if it is authentic. Link. Are the pics enough to tell if it is good? Thank you all in advance, always wanted a city!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4364794
> View attachment 4364795
> View attachment 4364796
> View attachment 4364797
> View attachment 4364798
> View attachment 4364799


you're missing zipperhead, bale and better close-up of the rivet


----------



## stylemania

Could anyone help me authenticate please! 

Balenciaga Papier A6 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/132979827083

Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

loci said:


> Hi all,
> Found it on Kijiji and would like to know if it is authentic. Link. Are the pics enough to tell if it is good? Thank you all in advance, always wanted a city!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4364794
> View attachment 4364795
> View attachment 4364796
> View attachment 4364797
> View attachment 4364798
> View attachment 4364799



In addition to ksuro’s request for more photos, this is a Twiggy, not a City.


----------



## ksuromax

stylemania said:


> Could anyone help me authenticate please!
> 
> Balenciaga Papier A6
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/132979827083
> 
> Thank you!


you are missing needed pics - zipperhead underneath, front tag, good and sharp close-up of the carabin 
ask the Seller for these and re-post


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## omb1111

Hi All,

Could you please help to authenticate this bag? I purchased from eBay and would love to know if it’s authentic or not . Much appreciated!!!!!

Item name: Balenciaga Giant12 Gold hardware Mini Antracite Grey Crossbody Bag
Seller ID: current-styles
Link: https://www.ebay.com/usr/current-styles?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2754
 Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

omb1111 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could you please help to authenticate this bag? I purchased from eBay and would love to know if it’s authentic or not . Much appreciated!!!!!
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Giant12 Gold hardware Mini Antracite Grey Crossbody Bag
> Seller ID: current-styles
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/usr/current-styles?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2754
> Thank you!


These pics aren't adequate for authentication and the link doesn't access the bag.
Please see the link below in red for pics needed. They need to be forward-facing, clear and close up, no bends or angled shots.


----------



## rianna66

Hi everyone,
Walked out of my local thrift store with this little beauty. $9. I was a big Balenciaga fan about 8 years ago so it caught my eye but Louis V stole my heart.
Thank you admins, hope I posted this correctly!


----------



## rianna66

Item Name (if you know it): Unsure, but is is a mini and a crossbody.
Link (if available): Purchased at thrift store
More photos:


----------



## muchstuff

rianna66 said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Unsure, but is is a mini and a crossbody.
> Link (if available): Purchased at thrift store
> More photos:


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## rianna66

Thanks so much! Not a total loss, just $9!


----------



## muchstuff

rianna66 said:


> Thanks so much! Not a total loss, just $9!


Lucky!


----------



## omb1111

muchstuff said:


> These pics aren't adequate for authentication and the link doesn't access the bag.
> Please see the link below in red for pics needed. They need to be forward-facing, clear and close up, no bends or angled shots.





omb1111 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could you please help to authenticate this bag? I purchased from eBay and would love to know if it’s authentic or not . Much appreciated!!!!!
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Giant12 Gold hardware Mini Antracite Grey Crossbody Bag
> Seller ID: current-styles
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/usr/current-styles?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2754
> Thank you!



Sorry please see the pics I’ve just taken.
For the item link, i bought this 1 year ago from eBay. Here is the link:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/352166105504

I just knew about the forum recently so hope to know if this is authentic. Thank you for your help!


----------



## ksuromax

omb1111 said:


> Sorry please see the pics I’ve just taken.
> For the item link, i bought this 1 year ago from eBay. Here is the link:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/352166105504
> 
> I just knew about the forum recently so hope to know if this is authentic. Thank you for your help!


hi
you're still missing the rivet
and bale is not visible clearly
can you take a picture same close-up and sharp as you took of the zipperhead?


----------



## omb1111

omb1111 said:


> Sorry please see the pics I’ve just taken.
> For the item link, i bought this 1 year ago from eBay. Here is the link:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/352166105504
> 
> I just knew about the forum recently so hope to know if this is authentic. Thank you for your help!





ksuromax said:


> hi
> you're still missing the rivet
> and bale is not visible clearly
> can you take a picture same close-up and sharp as you took of the zipperhead?



Sorry here are the pics of the rivet and bale. Thank you for checking!!! You have a great weekend


----------



## ksuromax

omb1111 said:


> Sorry here are the pics of the rivet and bale. Thank you for checking!!! You have a great weekend


thanks for the pics, i see some inconsistencies, and tend to raise a red flag


----------



## omb1111

ksuromax said:


> thanks for the pics, i see some inconsistencies, and tend to raise a red flag


 
Oh no the seller seems to have very good reviews and selling a lot of luxury brand items, now I know . Since I bought this a while ago (paid $850 for this), I couldn’t do anything. Anyway, thank you so much for the authentication!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

omb1111 said:


> Oh no the seller seems to have very good reviews and selling a lot of luxury brand items, now I know . Since I bought this a while ago (paid $850 for this), I couldn’t do anything. Anyway, thank you so much for the authentication!!!!


you're welcome, sorry to bring you bad news


----------



## silvia1234

Hi, 
I bought a balenciaga giant 12 silver city medium yesterday on century 21. However, I am not really sure that whether it’s authentic or not. Can you please help me to authenticate it??? Thank you sooo much!


----------



## silvia1234

More photos


silvia1234 said:


> Hi,
> I bought a balenciaga giant 12 silver city medium yesterday on century 21. However, I am not really sure that whether it’s authentic or not. Can you please help me to authenticate it??? Thank you sooo much!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

silvia1234 said:


> Hi,
> I bought a balenciaga giant 12 silver city medium yesterday on century 21. However, I am not really sure that whether it’s authentic or not. Can you please help me to authenticate it??? Thank you sooo much!


Please repost with the needed pics (interior tag, front and back, rivet, bale, back of zipper head not front). . All must be clear, close up, forward facing and right-side up. See link below in red for examples.


----------



## silvia1234

silvia1234 said:


> More photos


----------



## silvia1234

Sorry... I’m out of the town now, so couldn’t retake pics of the bag. I will repost it on Monday. Thank you for your replying.



muchstuff said:


> Please repost with the needed pics (interior tag, front and back, rivet, bale, back of zipper head not front). . All must be clear, close up, forward facing and right-side up. See link below in red for examples.


----------



## Iknowaly22

Hi there!

Please would someone be so kind as to authenticate the below, if indeed that’s possible? Thank you so much!

Item name: Balenciaga - classic arena city bag
Item number: 163582267106
Seller ID: dykejumper (920)
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/163582267106


----------



## peacebabe

It's non authentic



Iknowaly22 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Please would someone be so kind as to authenticate the below, if indeed that’s possible? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga - classic arena city bag
> Item number: 163582267106
> Seller ID: dykejumper (920)
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/163582267106


----------



## Iknowaly22

peacebabe said:


> It's non authentic



Thank you so much!


----------



## ddebartolo

Hello all, please kindly help me authenticate this small city bag.
Item name: Balenciaga small city edge lambskin shoulder bag
Item number: 323727716716
Seller ID: Moki78
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/323727716716


----------



## Iknowaly22

Hello lovely people,

Please could I ask for authentication of the below;

Item name: Balenciaga city Leather bag Brown 115748
Item number: 254155735219
Seller ID: tinaytang (173)
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/254155735219

Thank you so much!


----------



## ksuromax

ddebartolo said:


> Hello all, please kindly help me authenticate this small city bag.
> Item name: Balenciaga small city edge lambskin shoulder bag
> Item number: 323727716716
> Seller ID: Moki78
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/323727716716


Pictures are all blurred and i can't see the details clearly. But what i see looks not good. 
I would say - avoid


----------



## ksuromax

Iknowaly22 said:


> Hello lovely people,
> 
> Please could I ask for authentication of the below;
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga city Leather bag Brown 115748
> Item number: 254155735219
> Seller ID: tinaytang (173)
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/254155735219
> 
> Thank you so much!


pictures are not good for authentication, please, check the link in my signature, there are the samples of what's needed. Get the adequate pics and re-post, someone will be around to help you


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Pictures are all blurred and i can't see the details clearly. But what i see looks not good.
> I would say - avoid


@ksuromax  did you notice it has a 1000 colour code? That alone would make me say stay away.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> @ksuromax  did you notice it has a 1000 colour code? That alone would make me say stay away.


i did, and that's why i'm saying - avoid


----------



## ddebartolo

ksuromax said:


> Pictures are all blurred and i can't see the details clearly. But what i see looks not good.
> I would say - avoid


Thank you for your help!


----------



## ksuromax

ddebartolo said:


> Thank you for your help!


you're welcome


----------



## Czarinaolivia

Hi, I am not very familiar with balenciaga purses. Would anyone be kind enough to help me authenticate this purse? Thank you very much. I appreciate it. [emoji4]


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Czarinaolivia said:


> Hi, I am not very familiar with balenciaga purses. Would anyone be kind enough to help me authenticate this purse? Thank you very much. I appreciate it. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4368506
> View attachment 4368508
> View attachment 4368509
> View attachment 4368510
> View attachment 4368511
> View attachment 4368512
> View attachment 4368513
> View attachment 4368514


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Czarinaolivia

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Care to explain how?


----------



## muchstuff

Czarinaolivia said:


> Care to explain how?


We don't go into detail on the public forum so as not to aid the counterfeiters, but pretty much all of the details we look at are not consistent with an authentic bag.


----------



## Czarinaolivia

muchstuff said:


> We don't go into detail on the public forum so as not to aid the counterfeiters, but pretty much all of the details we look at are not consistent with an authentic bag.


Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

Czarinaolivia said:


> Thank you


Sorry the news wasn't better!


----------



## KDC

I need a second opinion on this please: 
I think this is a Mimosa S/S pre season 2011 RH Work.
Ebay seller ID: dhawkinson-us
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...low-Lambskin-Leather-/183722475209?nav=SEARCH
I can't tell if this seller is legit. Maybe someone on here can recognise the ebay seller ID.
The pics of the cards are not visible. Seller taking a long time to respond.
I noticed there is plastic cover on the metal plate. 
This this too good to be true?


----------



## muchstuff

KDC said:


> I need a second opinion on this please:
> I think this is a Mimosa S/S pre season 2011 RH Work.
> Ebay seller ID: dhawkinson-us
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...low-Lambskin-Leather-/183722475209?nav=SEARCH
> I can't tell if this seller is legit. Maybe someone on here can recognise the ebay seller ID.
> The pics of the cards are not visible. Seller taking a long time to respond.
> I noticed there is plastic cover on the metal plate.
> This this too good to be true?



Please post pics of the back of the interior tag straight on, no bends or angled shots, and the rivet and back of the zipper head. Reference this post number please.


----------



## Sunrich

Hi i really need your help for your opinion. What do you think about this bag?

Balenciaga City Small


Many thanks!


----------



## Fhartono

Would anyone help me if this is authentic?  
Item name: balenciaga city bag
Item no: 264229122089
Seller: invituszzz
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...122089?hash=item3d85487029:g:BQEAAOSwrdlcgXwJ


----------



## muchstuff

Sunrich said:


> Hi i really need your help for your opinion. What do you think about this bag?
> 
> Balenciaga City Small
> 
> 
> Many thanks!


Please see the link below in red for photos needed. All pics must be close up, forward facing, no angled shots or bends in the tag, right way up and clear.


----------



## muchstuff

Fhartono said:


> Would anyone help me if this is authentic?
> Item name: balenciaga city bag
> Item no: 264229122089
> Seller: invituszzz
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...122089?hash=item3d85487029:g:BQEAAOSwrdlcgXwJ


This is a Velo, not a City. Please see the link below in red for photos needed. All pics must be close up, forward facing, no angled shots or bends in the tag, right way up and clear.


----------



## Iknowaly22

ksuromax said:


> pictures are not good for authentication, please, check the link in my signature, there are the samples of what's needed. Get the adequate pics and re-post, someone will be around to help you


Thank you so much. Will ask for better pics


----------



## Iknowaly22

Iknowaly22 said:


> Thank you so much. Will ask for better pics


I’m so sorry, I’m sure I’m being stupid but i can’t find the link you were referring to @ksuromax Thanks so much for all your help anyway.


----------



## ksuromax

Iknowaly22 said:


> I’m so sorry, I’m sure I’m being stupid but i can’t find the link you were referring to @ksuromax Thanks so much for all your help anyway.


here it is, it might not show if you're on mob  
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Fhartono

muchstuff said:


> This is a Velo, not a City. Please see the link below in red for photos needed. All pics must be close up, forward facing, no angled shots or bends in the tag, right way up and clear.


Lol def know nothing about it. Thank you. I’ll ask for more detail pics.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Mkh1234

Hi there does anyone know where I can authentic a balenciaga cardigan? Thank you [emoji173]️


----------



## silvia1234

Hi, 
I bought a balenciaga giant 12 silver city medium on century 21 3 days ago. However, I am not really sure that whether it’s authentic or not. Can you please help me to authenticate it??? Thank you sooo much! 

Item: Balenciaga medium size giant 12 silver city


----------



## silvia1234

silvia1234 said:


> Hi,
> I bought a balenciaga giant 12 silver city medium on century 21 3 days ago. However, I am not really sure that whether it’s authentic or not. Can you please help me to authenticate it??? Thank you sooo much!
> 
> Item: Balenciaga medium size giant 12 silver city


----------



## ksuromax

looks good to me
@silvia1234 
for some reason quote didn't work


----------



## ksuromax

Mkh1234 said:


> Hi there does anyone know where I can authentic a balenciaga cardigan? Thank you [emoji173]️


any paid authentication service, perhaps?


----------



## LoveJoos

Hi dun mind need your help to authentic this bag 
Thank you so much


----------



## ksuromax

LoveJoos said:


> Hi dun mind need your help to authentic this bag
> Thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4369783
> View attachment 4369785
> View attachment 4369786
> View attachment 4369787
> View attachment 4369788
> View attachment 4369789
> View attachment 4369792
> View attachment 4369793


Authentic, 2010 AW Murier


----------



## LoveJoos

Thank you very much appreciated


----------



## ksuromax

LoveJoos said:


> Thank you very much appreciated


most welcome


----------



## LoveJoos

Hello again 
Can advise if the clutch is authentic for me?
Many thanks again


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Hello again
> Can advise if the clutch is authentic for me?
> Many thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4370060
> View attachment 4370061
> View attachment 4370062
> View attachment 4370065
> View attachment 4370066


I'm not a pro on clutches but it looks fine to me.


----------



## LoveJoos

Thank you for your advise


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Thank you for your advise


Any time!


----------



## Fhartono

Fhartono said:


> Lol def know nothing about it. Thank you. I’ll ask for more detail pics.


Seller didn’t answer me at all. I think I have to just forget it, right?


----------



## muchstuff

Fhartono said:


> Seller didn’t answer me at all. I think I have to just forget it, right?


You cans see if one of the other authenticators post an answer, I personally don't feel I have enough info to comment. If you read the comments made by other buyers its a pretty big red flag right there.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## jd999

Hi all,

I mistakenly sent my request in the wrong thread, here is the original post: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-balenciaga-serial-numbers.480492/page-18#post-32973310

I'm also posting additional/better pictures.  Any help authenticating this bag, described as Velo, would be much appreciated!


----------



## muchstuff

jd999 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I mistakenly sent my request in the wrong thread, here is the original post: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-balenciaga-serial-numbers.480492/page-18#post-32973310
> 
> I'm also posting additional/better pictures.  Any help authenticating this bag, described as Velo, would be much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4370594
> View attachment 4370594
> View attachment 4370595
> View attachment 4370596
> View attachment 4370597
> View attachment 4370598
> View attachment 4370599
> View attachment 4370600
> View attachment 4370602
> View attachment 4370603
> View attachment 4370604


Can you please post a *close up* clear pic of the rivet and the back of the zipper head?


----------



## jd999

muchstuff said:


> Can you please post a *close up* clear pic of the rivet and the back of the zipper head?



Sure. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Here are more pics.


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



jd999 said:


> Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4370666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are more pics.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4370659
> View attachment 4370660
> View attachment 4370661
> View attachment 4370662
> View attachment 4370663
> View attachment 4370664
> View attachment 4370665


----------



## muneed

Please kindly help authenticate this Balenciaga bag

Seller : second hand bag shop in Japan
eBay link : N/A these pics taken by me
Model : I can’t find code of 317922
Thank you very much in advance


----------



## Cindycindy07

Hello! I need help authenticating this bag. I purchased the bag from TJMaxx I believe that the purse is called Bazar
513989•1072•X•135209.


----------



## ksuromax

Cindycindy07 said:


> Hello! I need help authenticating this bag. I purchased the bag from TJMaxx I believe that the purse is called Bazar
> 513989•1072•X•135209.


authentic


----------



## Cindycindy07

ksuromax said:


> authentic


Thank you so very much ! I was getting really worried about it. 
I appreciate it!


----------



## ksuromax

muneed said:


> Please kindly help authenticate this Balenciaga bag
> 
> Seller : second hand bag shop in Japan
> eBay link : N/A these pics taken by me
> Model : I can’t find code of 317922
> Thank you very much in advance


sorry, i am of no help, i don't know this style, although regular markers look good, i am not comfortable authenticating this bag, but maybe @peacebabe @Conni618 @muchstuff 
have more experience and can advise you on it


----------



## ksuromax

Cindycindy07 said:


> Thank you so very much ! I was getting really worried about it.
> I appreciate it!


no worries, you're good to go


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> sorry, i am of no help, i don't know this style, although regular markers look good, i am not comfortable authenticating this bag, but maybe @peacebabe @Conni618 @muchstuff
> have more experience and can advise you on it


I've never seen this style, sorry. The colour code is correct but I've been searching and I can't pull up anything that looks like it.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I've never seen this style, sorry. The colour code is correct but I've been searching and I can't pull up anything that looks like it.


me neither


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> me neither


And I’ve never seen Bal do anything with that style of exterior pocket.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> And I’ve never seen Bal do anything with that style of exterior pocket.


yes, the pocket really threw me off, too 
very unusual


----------



## JRed

Hello all. Could you please advise if this bag is okay? Any feedback is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

JRed said:


> Hello all. Could you please advise if this bag is okay? Any feedback is greatly appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4371785
> View attachment 4371786
> View attachment 4371787
> View attachment 4371788
> View attachment 4371789
> View attachment 4371790


authentic, and imho it's from 2007 with amazing chevre leather, great score


----------



## JRed

ksuromax said:


> authentic, and imho it's from 2007 with amazing chevre leather, great score



Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## ksuromax

JRed said:


> Thank you so much for your help!


my pleasure


----------



## akarp317

Hi authenticators! Please help with my new aquisition. Much appreciated, as always!


----------



## muchstuff

akarp317 said:


> Hi authenticators! Please help with my new aquisition. Much appreciated, as always!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4372432
> View attachment 4372433
> View attachment 4372434
> View attachment 4372435
> View attachment 4372436
> View attachment 4372437
> View attachment 4372438
> View attachment 4372440
> View attachment 4372442


Looks good in my opinion. For future reference please make sure your bale pics are flat and forward facing not angled and that your zipper head is close enough to see detail. Also add the link or the seller's info.


----------



## inxshopper

Hi! Can you help authenticate this weekender?


----------



## akarp317

Sorry, will do. Thanks again!



muchstuff said:


> Looks good in my opinion. For future reference please make sure your bale pics are flat and forward facing not angled and that your zipper head is close enough to see detail. Also add the link or the seller's info.


----------



## muchstuff

inxshopper said:


> Hi! Can you help authenticate this weekender?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4372444
> View attachment 4372447
> View attachment 4372449
> View attachment 4372450
> View attachment 4372451
> View attachment 4372448
> View attachment 4372454
> View attachment 4372456


Please repost with photos of the tag back close up with no bends or angled shots and a close up pic of the back of the zipper head. We need to be able to see detail. Reference your original post number please.


----------



## muchstuff

akarp317 said:


> Sorry, will do. Thanks again!


Any time!


----------



## inxshopper

muchstuff said:


> Please repost with photos of the tag back close up with no bends or angled shots and a close up pic of the back of the zipper head. We need to be able to see detail. Reference your original post number please.


Hi again. Here are the other pics for post #11797


----------



## muchstuff

inxshopper said:


> Hi again. Here are the other pics for post #11797
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4372469
> View attachment 4372464
> View attachment 4372465


Authentic in my opinion. For future reference please post pics full size so we can see all detail. Zooming in often results in too much blur.


----------



## diva7633

Hi. I’m hoping I didn’t just buy a fake at TJ Maxx. Never saw an inside tag look like this. I’m concerned

Item Name : City Edge Small


----------



## LoveJoos

Hi please can advise if this is authentic balenciaga 
Thank you so much again


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Hi please can advise if this is authentic balenciaga
> Thank you so much again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4372597
> View attachment 4372598
> View attachment 4372599
> View attachment 4372600
> View attachment 4372601
> View attachment 4372602
> View attachment 4372603
> View attachment 4372604


Not authentic sorry.


----------



## muchstuff

diva7633 said:


> View attachment 4372509
> View attachment 4372510
> View attachment 4372511
> View attachment 4372512
> View attachment 4372513
> View attachment 4372514
> View attachment 4372515
> View attachment 4372516
> View attachment 4372517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I’m hoping I didn’t just buy a fake at TJ Maxx. Never saw an inside tag look like this. I’m concerned
> 
> Item Name : City Edge Small


This is the current tag, @ksuromax  has seen more of them than I have.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## RBV

Hello lovelies! Could you pls help me authenticate this Balenciaga bag. I plan on buying it but I don’t know if its authentic. Thank you in advace!


----------



## muchstuff

RBV said:


> Hello lovelies! Could you pls help me authenticate this Balenciaga bag. I plan on buying it but I don’t know if its authentic. Thank you in advace!


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## RBV

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

RBV said:


> Thank you so much!



My pleasure!


----------



## ksuromax

diva7633 said:


> View attachment 4372509
> View attachment 4372510
> View attachment 4372511
> View attachment 4372512
> View attachment 4372513
> View attachment 4372514
> View attachment 4372515
> View attachment 4372516
> View attachment 4372517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I’m hoping I didn’t just buy a fake at TJ Maxx. Never saw an inside tag look like this. I’m concerned
> 
> Item Name : City Edge Small


nope, you didn't, it's authentic 


muchstuff said:


> This is the current tag, @ksuromax  has seen more of them than I have.


----------



## diva7633

ksuromax said:


> nope, you didn't, it's authentic


 
Thanks so much. I really appreciate the time you took to look


----------



## ksuromax

diva7633 said:


> Thanks so much. I really appreciate the time you took to look


my pleasure!


----------



## muneed

ksuromax said:


> sorry, i am of no help, i don't know this style, although regular markers look good, i am not comfortable authenticating this bag, but maybe @peacebabe @Conni618 @muchstuff
> have more experience and can advise you on it


Thank you very much whoesle can help me on this


----------



## diva7633

ksuromax said:


> my pleasure!



Do you happen to have a guess on the color? Unfortunately the white paper with that info is not in the bag. Lol


----------



## muneed

ksuromax said:


> yes, the pocket really threw me off, too
> very unusual


So in summary I could believe it fake right?


----------



## ksuromax

muneed said:


> So in summary I could believe it fake right?


to be very honest, i would think so  
but as none of us has seen this model before, we cannot really say with 100% confidence 
but as Muchstuff said, search does not pull out ANY results, which is not usually a good sign.


----------



## ksuromax

diva7633 said:


> Do you happen to have a guess on the color? Unfortunately the white paper with that info is not in the bag. Lol


i don't have all colours names of the current collection, but i would not be surprised if it's just BLUE
because red of this season is just RED
the colour code 4165 was used in 2017 for Bleu Abysse
could be repeated?...
p.s. see, this is Bleu Abysse on Bal.com
https://www.balenciaga.com/us/metallic-edge-handbag_cod45323698lf.html


----------



## diva7633

ksuromax said:


> i don't have all colours names of the current collection, but i would not be surprised if it's just BLUE
> because red of this season is just RED
> the colour code 4165 was used in 2017 for Bleu Abysse
> could be repeated?...
> p.s. see, this is Bleu Abysse on Bal.com
> https://www.balenciaga.com/us/metallic-edge-handbag_cod45323698lf.html



Thanks. Pretty cool if it’s that new and I got it at the maxx already. Was trying to decide if I should get black or keep the blue


----------



## ksuromax

diva7633 said:


> Thanks. Pretty cool if it’s that new and I got it at the maxx already. Was trying to decide if I should get black or keep the blue


well, black is timeless classic, but if this blue works for you, why not? 
just don't forget to post pics in Bal thread


----------



## muchstuff

.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

muneed said:


> So in summary I could believe it fake right?


STOP THE PRESSES! The lovely and talented @peacebabe has informed us that this bag is called the Date bag. I'm going to do more research but yes, it does exist...thanks peace! #stilllearning


----------



## muneed

muchstuff said:


> STOP THE PRESSES! The lovely and talented @peacebabe has informed us that this bag is called the Date bag. I'm going to do more research but yes, it does exist...thanks peace! #stilllearning



Waiting with hope this model exists...really thank you all authenticator for your kind.


----------



## peacebabe

It's MY BAD !!! Sorry that i missed the paging ladies. 




muchstuff said:


> STOP THE PRESSES! The lovely and talented @peacebabe has informed us that this bag is called the Date bag. I'm going to do more research but yes, it does exist...thanks peace! #stilllearning





ksuromax said:


> sorry, i am of no help, i don't know this style, although regular markers look good, i am not comfortable authenticating this bag, but maybe @peacebabe @Conni618 @muchstuff
> have more experience and can advise you on it





muchstuff said:


> I've never seen this style, sorry. The colour code is correct but I've been searching and I can't pull up anything that looks like it.


----------



## muchstuff

muneed said:


> Waiting with hope this model exists...really thank you all authenticator for your kind.


It does exist and the season and tag of your curry bag is consistent with other info I've seen here on the forum and on FP. (I've found two others).


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> It's MY BAD !!! Sorry that i missed the paging ladies.


----------



## peacebabe

Yes, there is such style & the official name is called Date. As it came only for 2 seasons, thus we don't see much of it. It's a cute bag. Taller in height compare to Hip, & narrower in width



muneed said:


> Waiting with hope this model exists...really thank you all authenticator for your kind.


----------



## ksuromax

muneed said:


> Waiting with hope this model exists...really thank you all authenticator for your kind.





muchstuff said:


> It does exist and the season and tag of your curry bag is consistent with other info I've seen here on the forum and on FP. (I've found two others).





peacebabe said:


> Yes, there is such style & the official name is called Date. As it came only for 2 seasons, thus we don't see much of it. It's a cute bag. Taller in height compare to Hip, & narrower in width


yay to the power of collective mind!!


----------



## muneed

ksuromax said:


> yay to the power of collective mind!!


Wow wow you all are so kind, Thank you all again..So My bag is authentic.


----------



## ksuromax

muneed said:


> Wow wow you all are so kind, Thank you all again..So My bag is authentic.


yes, it is!


----------



## muneed

ksuromax said:


> yes, it is!


Thank you again for all of you guys help me on this


----------



## muchstuff

muneed said:


> Thank you again for all of you guys help me on this


Our collective pleasure!


----------



## butterfats

Hello lovelies, i’m planning on buying the following but i need help on its authenticity! It’s a Classic Giant City Mini (she mentioned it’s the 2018 season), i’m surprised it still exist because i thought they discontinued the giant hardwares. I don’t own any Balenciaga, so i’m so clueless  I hope the pictures of good enough!








Thank you all!


----------



## ksuromax

butterfats said:


> Hello lovelies, i’m planning on buying the following but i need help on its authenticity! It’s a Classic Giant City Mini (she mentioned it’s the 2018 season), i’m surprised it still exist because i thought they discontinued the giant hardwares. I don’t own any Balenciaga, so i’m so clueless  I hope the pictures of good enough!
> 
> View attachment 4374701
> View attachment 4374702
> View attachment 4374703
> View attachment 4374704
> View attachment 4374705
> View attachment 4374706
> 
> Thank you all!


not authentic, sorry


----------



## butterfats

ksuromax said:


> not authentic, sorry



Phew thanks, for savin’ my ass! So disappointed with the seller, she sounded so sincere


----------



## muchstuff

butterfats said:


> Phew thanks, for savin’ my ass! So disappointed with the seller, she sounded so sincere


Sometimes the sellers don’t realize they have a fake...


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## butterfats

muchstuff said:


> Sometimes the sellers don’t realize they have a fake...



that’s horrible because she’s actually running it as a business! thank god for this place.


----------



## ksuromax

butterfats said:


> Phew thanks, for savin’ my ass! So disappointed with the seller, she sounded so sincere


welcome! 


muchstuff said:


> Sometimes the sellers don’t realize they have a fake...


 +1


----------



## diva7633

Me again. I bought this bag and was super excited. Now that I research the Tradesy seller I see lots of bad things said. Does this seem authentic? 

Item Name: balenciaga small graffiti city 
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciag...city-black-lambskin-leather-satchel/24042591/


----------



## muchstuff

diva7633 said:


> View attachment 4374827
> View attachment 4374839
> View attachment 4374840
> View attachment 4374842
> View attachment 4374843
> View attachment 4374844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me again. I bought this bag and was super excited. Now that I research the Tradesy seller I see lots of bad things said. Does this seem authentic?
> 
> Item Name: balenciaga small graffiti city
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciag...city-black-lambskin-leather-satchel/24042591/


The pics aren't adequate for authentication, see the link below in red and post the correct pics when you receive the bag.
"Penny Lane" isn't a person, its a name Tradesy uses for bags they are selling themselves. I would imagine they're bags that have been returned for various reasons, and the original sellers have been paid out so they turn around and resell them.


----------



## RBV

Hi lovelies! Pls. help me authenticate this Balenciaga twiggy if it’s authentic or not. It’s a different design (piping) and I’m not sure if it’s legit. Thanks in advance!


----------



## LoveJoos

Hi again
Can advise if this is authentic balenciaga 
Thank you so much again


----------



## ksuromax

LoveJoos said:


> Hi again
> Can advise if this is authentic balenciaga
> Thank you so much again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376057
> View attachment 4376058
> View attachment 4376059
> View attachment 4376060
> View attachment 4376061
> View attachment 4376062


this is not authentic


----------



## ksuromax

RBV said:


> Hi lovelies! Pls. help me authenticate this Balenciaga twiggy if it’s authentic or not. It’s a different design (piping) and I’m not sure if it’s legit. Thanks in advance!


i don't see anything alarming, but prefer another pair of eyes (or 2 pairs) to have a look as well @peacebabe @muchstuff


----------



## LoveJoos

Hi again
Sorry to trouble you all again to confirm if this bag is authentic from balenciaga
The number and made in Italy words are of different strength 
The numbers look like they are being punch in with greater strength compare to the made in Italy 
Is it OK? 

Many thanks


----------



## Conni618

Authentic Part Time to me.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i don't see anything alarming, but prefer another pair of eyes (or 2 pairs) to have a look as well @peacebabe @muchstuff





RBV said:


> Hi lovelies! Pls. help me authenticate this Balenciaga twiggy if it’s authentic or not. It’s a different design (piping) and I’m not sure if it’s legit. Thanks in advance!


Authentic in my opinion. I haven't seen a twiggy with this edge treatment but I've seen other styles. I'm wondering if this is an 08 marine, it looks like one of the colours might be vert thyme in the trim?


----------



## spruitt7

Item Name: Balenciaga Lagoon Grained Chevre Leather Metallic Edge Mini City Bag

Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...evre-leather-metallic-edge-mini-city-bag.html


----------



## ksuromax

spruitt7 said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga Lagoon Grained Chevre Leather Metallic Edge Mini City Bag
> 
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...evre-leather-metallic-edge-mini-city-bag.html


authentic, and Yoogi's is pretty reliable


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> authentic, and Yoogi's is pretty reliable





spruitt7 said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga Lagoon Grained Chevre Leather Metallic Edge Mini City Bag
> 
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...evre-leather-metallic-edge-mini-city-bag.html



Note that the front tassel has been shortened.


----------



## spruitt7

muchstuff said:


> Note that the front tassel has been shortened.


It also has a short strap instead of crossbody. Thats what was throwing me off. I didnt find any other posts with this style bag. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

spruitt7 said:


> It also has a short strap instead of crossbody. Thats what was throwing me off. I didnt find any other posts with this style bag. Thanks for the help!


I THOUGHT something looked a bit different about the strap end. I think the previous owner had it shortened.


----------



## RBV

Thank you so much!


----------



## RBV

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. I haven't seen a twiggy with this edge treatment but I've seen other styles. I'm wondering if this is an 08 marine, it looks like one of the colours might be vert thyme in the trim?


Thank you so much!


----------



## RBV

ksuromax said:


> i don't see anything alarming, but prefer another pair of eyes (or 2 pairs) to have a look as well @peacebabe @muchstuff


Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

RBV said:


> Thank you so much!


My pleasure!


----------



## thebaglover

thebaglover said:


> Hi Muchstuff,
> Found a link that the product code of the bag is exactly the same as the one I just bought.Just wondering why the tussels for this bag are longer the one I bought from Yoogi??
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-mini-city-bright-blue-122289
> 
> Appreciate your help.
> 
> Thanks so much.
> Sara


,


thebaglover said:


> Hi lovely people here,
> Please authenticate this mini bag that I just bought, here is the link to the pics and information.
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-bleu-azur-lambskin-leather-mini-city-bag.html
> Thank you so much.
> Sara



Hi Lovely people, I finally received my bag after many many days. 
The bag looks pretty small and the leather seems a bit thin. Attached some pictures of this bag, please authenticate, really appreciate your help. xx


----------



## thebaglover

Sorry Im having problems with uploading the photos, will try again.


----------



## ksuromax

thebaglover said:


> View attachment 4377821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> Hi Lovely people, I finally received my bag after many many days.
> The bag looks pretty small and the leather seems a bit thin. Attached some pictures of this bag, please authenticate, really appreciate your help. xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4377821
> View attachment 4377822
> View attachment 4377821
> View attachment 4377822
> View attachment 4377821
> View attachment 4377822


hi, first of all we cannot authenticate just by these 2 pictures
second, both links to Yoogi's and FP lead to a different colour and comparison cannot be just straight forward. 
Please, check the link in my signature, there are samples of the pics required, take the needed ones in good sharp quality and re-post


----------



## ksuromax

thebaglover said:


> Sorry Im having problems with uploading the photos, will try again.


sure, try from the desktop/laptop


----------



## thebaglover

here are some more ....


----------



## ksuromax

thebaglover said:


> View attachment 4377869
> View attachment 4377878
> 
> here are some more ....


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## kerstinmaria

Dear authenticators,

I was hoping to get some help authenticating this porte monnaie that I got from The RealReal. Thank you so much in advance!

Item Name: Motocross Zippy Coin Purse
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/accessories/wallets/balenciaga-motocross-zippy-coin-purse 
Additional photos:


----------



## ksuromax

kerstinmaria said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> I was hoping to get some help authenticating this porte monnaie that I got from The RealReal. Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Motocross Zippy Coin Purse
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/accessories/wallets/balenciaga-motocross-zippy-coin-purse
> Additional photos:


i am not a big expert in wallets, but what i see doesn't not look promissing
can you take a picture of the front, full wallet and another shot of the zipper head, from a face forward position?
and another shot of the back of the tag, sharper if possible


----------



## corbe

Hello! I received this today from ebay. Please help me autheticate this purse. Thank you!

Seller: wetcandy
Id: 183530509213


----------



## corbe

Continuation from post above:

Here is the link: Auth. BALENCIAGA S/S 2012 Rose Blush Peach Leather First Silver Giant Hardware https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/183530509213


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

corbe said:


> Continuation from post above:
> 
> Here is the link: Auth. BALENCIAGA S/S 2012 Rose Blush Peach Leather First Silver Giant Hardware https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/183530509213


Authentic in my opinion, reputable Bal seller. The colour is vieux rose from S/S 2011.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i am not a big expert in wallets, but what i see doesn't not look promissing
> can you take a picture of the front, full wallet and another shot of the zipper head, from a face forward position?
> and another shot of the back of the tag, sharper if possible





kerstinmaria said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> I was hoping to get some help authenticating this porte monnaie that I got from The RealReal. Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Motocross Zippy Coin Purse
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/accessories/wallets/balenciaga-motocross-zippy-coin-purse
> Additional photos:


And a better pic of the front of the interior tag too please, straight on. Too many shadows on the existing photo.


----------



## thebaglover

thebaglover said:


> View attachment 4377821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> Hi Lovely people, I finally received my bag after many many days.
> The bag looks pretty small and the leather seems a bit thin. Attached some pictures of this bag, please authenticate, really appreciate your help. xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4377821
> View attachment 4377822
> View attachment 4377821
> View attachment 4377822
> View attachment 4377821
> View attachment 4377822


Hi lovelies, I finally got the chance to upload the photos from a computer, please authenticate, thank you so much.


thebaglover said:


> View attachment 4377821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> Hi Lovely people, I finally received my bag after many many days.
> The bag looks pretty small and the leather seems a bit thin. Attached some pictures of this bag, please authenticate, really appreciate your help. xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4377821
> View attachment 4377822
> View attachment 4377821
> View attachment 4377822
> View attachment 4377821
> View attachment 4377822



Hi Lovelies, I finally found a computer to upload these photos, please authenticate, thank you so much.


----------



## ksuromax

thebaglover said:


> Hi lovelies, I finally got the chance to upload the photos from a computer, please authenticate, thank you so much.
> 
> 
> Hi Lovelies, I finally found a computer to upload these photos, please authenticate, thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4378814
> View attachment 4378815
> View attachment 4378816
> View attachment 4378817
> View attachment 4378818
> View attachment 4378822
> View attachment 4378825
> View attachment 4378826
> View attachment 4378827


i am afraid i have to reject half of your pics, some are blurred, some taken from the wrong angle. 
Did you check the link that i gave you?


----------



## thebaglover

ksuromax said:


> i am afraid i have to reject half of your pics, some are blurred, some taken from the wrong angle.
> Did you check the link that i gave you?


oh sorry, yes I did check the link you sent. 
okay let me take them again.


----------



## thebaglover

hope this time works, please let me know which one doesnt work, I will capture them again, thanks so much.


----------



## muchstuff

thebaglover said:


> hope this time works, please let me know which one doesnt work, I will capture them again, thanks so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4378913
> View attachment 4378914
> View attachment 4378917
> View attachment 4378918
> View attachment 4378919
> View attachment 4378920
> View attachment 4378921
> View attachment 4378922
> View attachment 4378923


I admit to being a bit confused...did you purchase this from Yoogi's? Just trying to clarify as there have been so many posts. Also, can you take a pic outside in natural light please? I'd like to see the colour without the influence of indoor lighting.


----------



## ksuromax

i agree with Muchstuff, your pics are rather confusing 
+1 to her request for outdoors pics


----------



## corbe

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, reputable Bal seller. The colour is vieux rose from S/S 2011.


Thank you so much, muchstuff!


----------



## muchstuff

corbe said:


> Thank you so much, muchstuff!


My pleasure!


----------



## akarp317

If you guys don’t mind, I’d appreciate your opinions on this find. It was “authenticated” through Poshmark but I got it for a STEAL so I’m a bit worried about authenticity for that reason. I had trouble capturing the back of the tag thus the redundant photos. Grateful as always!


----------



## muchstuff

akarp317 said:


> If you guys don’t mind, I’d appreciate your opinions on this find. It was “authenticated” through Poshmark but I got it for a STEAL so I’m a bit worried about authenticity for that reason. I had trouble capturing the back of the tag thus the redundant photos. Grateful as always!
> View attachment 4379905
> View attachment 4379906
> View attachment 4379907
> View attachment 4379911
> View attachment 4379913
> View attachment 4379914
> View attachment 4379915
> View attachment 4379917
> View attachment 4379918
> View attachment 4379919


Authentic in my opinion, I’ve always admired this one, congrats!


----------



## thebaglover

muchstuff said:


> I admit to being a bit confused...did you purchase this from Yoogi's? Just trying to clarify as there have been so many posts. Also, can you take a pic outside in natural light please? I'd like to see the colour without the influence of indoor lighting.



Really sorry ladies about the confusion, I don't post online often. Yes, this bag bought from Yoogi's. I have attached some photos with natural light. Thanks so much for your help again.


----------



## muchstuff

thebaglover said:


> Really sorry ladies about the confusion, I don't post online often. Yes, this bag bought from Yoogi's. I have attached some photos with natural light. Thanks so much for your help again.
> 
> View attachment 4380067
> View attachment 4380068
> View attachment 4380069
> View attachment 4380070
> View attachment 4380072
> View attachment 4380073
> View attachment 4380074
> View attachment 4380076
> View attachment 4380077


Much better pics. Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## thebaglover

muchstuff said:


> Much better pics. Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you so much for the quick response. Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

thebaglover said:


> Thank you so much for the quick response. Have a wonderful weekend.


My pleasure. The only thing I would add is that the mini City should have a long tassel on the front pocket. Some people have been known to cut them short or use the short one from the interior pocket on the front.


----------



## thebaglover

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure. The only thing I would add is that the mini City should have a long tassel on the front pocket. Some people have been known to cut them short or use the short one from the interior pocket on the front.


It appears that the tassels have been shorten by the previous owner, otherwise it will be perfect.


----------



## muchstuff

thebaglover said:


> It appears that the tassels have been shorten by the previous owner, otherwise it will be perfect.


We’re the tassels on the zipper shortened as well?


----------



## thebaglover

muchstuff said:


> We’re the tassels on the zipper shortened as well?


Yes I believe so, most of the B-bags that I saw here have the long tassels, I don't think it's how this bag styled.


----------



## muchstuff

thebaglover said:


> Yes I believe so, most of the B-bags that I saw here have the long tassels, I don't think it's how this bag styled.



No they should all be long.


----------



## thebaglover

muchstuff said:


> No they should all be long.


does it make the bag devalues?


----------



## muchstuff

thebaglover said:


> does it make the bag devalues?


Any changes from the bags original state will devalue it to some degree.


----------



## thebaglover

muchstuff said:


> Any changes from the bags original state will devalue it to some degree.


very true, never mind it just for my personal use anyway thanks again!


----------



## ksuromax

thebaglover said:


> Really sorry ladies about the confusion, I don't post online often. Yes, this bag bought from Yoogi's. I have attached some photos with natural light. Thanks so much for your help again.
> 
> View attachment 4380067
> View attachment 4380068
> View attachment 4380069
> View attachment 4380070
> View attachment 4380072
> View attachment 4380073
> View attachment 4380074
> View attachment 4380076
> View attachment 4380077





muchstuff said:


> Much better pics. Authentic in my opinion.


i just can't believe how much of the difference poor lighting could do!!! 
COMPLETELY different impression!!


----------



## muchstuff

thebaglover said:


> very true, never mind it just for my personal use anyway thanks again!


Enjoy her!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i just can't believe how much of the difference poor lighting could do!!!
> COMPLETELY different impression!!


A good reminder for us!


----------



## akarp317

Thank you! 



muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, I’ve always admired this one, congrats!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> A good reminder for us!


indeed!


----------



## xiumin

Hi, I would like to get my new bag authenticated. I bought it from an online store specialising in luxury goods but I’m still feeling a little iffy. Also, does anyone know which year this is from? Thank you for your time!


----------



## muchstuff

akarp317 said:


> Thank you!


Enjoy her!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

xiumin said:


> Hi, I would like to get my new bag authenticated. I bought it from an online store specialising in luxury goods but I’m still feeling a little iffy. Also, does anyone know which year this is from? Thank you for your time!
> 
> View attachment 4380310
> View attachment 4380311
> View attachment 4380312
> View attachment 4380313
> View attachment 4380314
> View attachment 4380315
> View attachment 4380316


Which online site please?


----------



## xiumin

xiumin said:


> Hi, I would like to get my new bag authenticated. I bought it from an online store specialising in luxury goods but I’m still feeling a little iffy. Also, does anyone know which year this is from? Thank you for your time!
> 
> View attachment 4380310
> View attachment 4380311
> View attachment 4380312
> View attachment 4380313
> View attachment 4380314
> View attachment 4380315
> View attachment 4380316





muchstuff said:


> Which online site please?


Hi, it was from Reebonz. The link is https://www.reebonz.com/sg/balenciaga/bags/balenciaga-classic-silver-city-11254747
I’m not sure if you can view the site without signing up or not.


----------



## muchstuff

xiumin said:


> Hi, I would like to get my new bag authenticated. I bought it from an online store specialising in luxury goods but I’m still feeling a little iffy. Also, does anyone know which year this is from? Thank you for your time!
> 
> View attachment 4380310
> View attachment 4380311
> View attachment 4380312
> View attachment 4380313
> View attachment 4380314
> View attachment 4380315
> View attachment 4380316


Authentic in my opinion.


xiumin said:


> Hi, I would like to get my new bag authenticated. I bought it from an online store specialising in luxury goods but I’m still feeling a little iffy. Also, does anyone know which year this is from? Thank you for your time!
> 
> View attachment 4380310
> View attachment 4380311
> View attachment 4380312
> View attachment 4380313
> View attachment 4380314
> View attachment 4380315
> View attachment 4380316


Looks good to me, what makes you feel iffy?


----------



## xiumin

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.
> 
> Looks good to me, what makes you feel iffy?


Thanks! I got it at such a steal I’m just a little doubtful. I’m new to Balenciaga and was trying to find out the season/year based on the leather tag. Mine is a letter Z which I read from online blogs is from F/W 2005, but the bag just doesn’t look that old based on the hardware.


----------



## muchstuff

xiumin said:


> Thanks! I got it at such a steal I’m just a little doubtful. I’m new to Balenciaga and was trying to find out the season/year based on the leather tag. Mine is a letter Z which I read from online blogs is from F/W 2005, but the bag just doesn’t look that old based on the hardware.


Z is also S/S 2018 which is what this tag indicates.


----------



## thebaglover

muchstuff said:


> Enjoy her!


thank you


----------



## xiumin

muchstuff said:


> Z is also S/S 2018 which is what this tag indicates.


I see. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

xiumin said:


> I see. Thank you so much for your help!


My pleasure!


----------



## kerstinmaria

ksuromax said:


> i am not a big expert in wallets, but what i see doesn't not look promissing
> can you take a picture of the front, full wallet and another shot of the zipper head, from a face forward position?
> and another shot of the back of the tag, sharper if possible





muchstuff said:


> And a better pic of the front of the interior tag too please, straight on. Too many shadows on the existing photo.



Thank you for your replies! Here are the additional photos. I struggled getting a good shot of the back of the tag, but I hope these are good enough.


----------



## muchstuff

kerstinmaria said:


> Thank you for your replies! Here are the additional photos. I struggled getting a good shot of the back of the tag, but I hope these are good enough.


@ksuromax was asking for the back of the zipper head...other pics are fine


----------



## kerstinmaria

muchstuff said:


> @ksuromax was asking for the back of the zipper head...other pics are fine



Oh sorry! I read it wrong. Here it is!


----------



## muchstuff

kerstinmaria said:


> Oh sorry! I read it wrong. Here it is!


I'd say you're good to go, let' see what @ksuromax  thinks. Maybe an 04 seafoam? Faded though.


----------



## Mrstee

Hello, 

Would you mind helping me authenticate this Balenciaga City bag please. 

Item Name: Balenciaga City Giant 21
Item Number: 173084 502750
Seller ID: IG seller


----------



## muchstuff

Mrstee said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would you mind helping me authenticate this Balenciaga City bag please.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City Giant 21
> Item Number: 173084 502750
> Seller ID: IG seller


Looks promising, please see the link below for pics needed and repost, quoting the number of your original post.


----------



## Mrstee

​


muchstuff said:


> Looks promising, please see the link below for pics needed and repost, quoting the number of your original post.



Thanks! I have askew for additional pictures and waiting for them. In the mean time, is it normal for Balenciaga City bags to have just two sets of numbers at the bag of a leather (no metal) tag? Normally, I see three sets which include the color code.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Mrstee said:


> ​
> 
> Thanks! I have askew for additional pictures and waiting for them. In the mean time, is it normal for Balenciaga City bags to have just two sets of numbers at the bag of a leather (no metal) tag? Normally, I see three sets which include the color code.


Depends on the year and style of bag. Only certain styles have/had the metal tag (originally the metal was real silver). And some years have a colour code while others don't.
A G21 bag such as the one you're inquiring about would only have a leather tag. City bags with classic hardware would have the silver tag, as well as a few others.


----------



## muchstuff

Mrstee said:


> ​
> 
> Thanks! I have askew for additional pictures and waiting for them. In the mean time, is it normal for Balenciaga City bags to have just two sets of numbers at the bag of a leather (no metal) tag? Normally, I see three sets which include the color code.


Furthermore, your bag would be somewhere between 2007 and 2010, based on the hardware style and the font on the tag.


----------



## ksuromax

xiumin said:


> Hi, it was from Reebonz. The link is https://www.reebonz.com/sg/balenciaga/bags/balenciaga-classic-silver-city-11254747
> I’m not sure if you can view the site without signing up or not.


Reebonz is a reputable site, i am buying from them regularly, never had any problem


----------



## ksuromax

kerstinmaria said:


> Thank you for your replies! Here are the additional photos. I struggled getting a good shot of the back of the tag, but I hope these are good enough.





muchstuff said:


> @ksuromax was asking for the back of the zipper head...other pics are fine





kerstinmaria said:


> Oh sorry! I read it wrong. Here it is!





muchstuff said:


> I'd say you're good to go, let' see what @ksuromax  thinks. Maybe an 04 seafoam? Faded though.


and again, different lighting and straight angle changes the game completely!! 
what looked off in the shadow and side angle looks absolutely fine in proper light and forward facing position!! 
I agree with Muchstuff, it looks good


----------



## LoveJoos

Hello all again
Sorry can trouble you all to authentic this balenciaga


----------



## LoveJoos

Oh sorry didn't know i have repeated the photo
Was having difficulty uploading


----------



## ksuromax

LoveJoos said:


> Hello all again
> Sorry can trouble you all to authentic this balenciaga
> View attachment 4381120
> View attachment 4381121
> View attachment 4381124
> View attachment 4381125
> View attachment 4381126
> View attachment 4381127
> View attachment 4381120
> View attachment 4381121
> View attachment 4381124
> View attachment 4381125
> View attachment 4381126
> View attachment 4381127


Authentic in my opinion
Do you mind contributing to the forum a bit? 
you have had a few AT requests, but we do not see any of your mod shots, posts in other threads, etc


----------



## LoveJoos

Hi sorry I dun understand
What is 
1. AT request
2. Mod shots

Am I missing some photo


----------



## LoveJoos

Can I know which year this bag is?


----------



## ksuromax

LoveJoos said:


> Hi sorry I dun understand
> What is
> 1. AT request
> 2. Mod shots
> 
> Am I missing some photo


AT - Authenticate This request 
Mod shots - you wearing the bag 
it's very desirable that people who request help (with authentication) come back after and post their pictures, we all love to see the bags in action


----------



## ksuromax

LoveJoos said:


> Can I know which year this bag is?


there's no firm ref on this one, but going by the leather i would dare risk to guess it's from 2009


----------



## ksuromax

LoveJoos said:


> Hello all again
> Sorry can trouble you all to authentic this balenciaga
> View attachment 4381120
> View attachment 4381121
> View attachment 4381124
> View attachment 4381125
> View attachment 4381126
> View attachment 4381127
> View attachment 4381120
> View attachment 4381121
> View attachment 4381124
> View attachment 4381125
> View attachment 4381126
> View attachment 4381127


wait a minute, you haven't posted the front tag 
please, post it now


----------



## LoveJoos

You mean tis?


----------



## LoveJoos

I didn't know need to post myself wearing the bag 
Which link am I supposed to attach


----------



## ksuromax

LoveJoos said:


> You mean tis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381157


yes, good, thanks 
you know that this is Part-time, right?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

LoveJoos said:


> I didn't know need to post myself wearing the bag
> Which link am I supposed to attach


we all love to see Balenciaga, bags, shoes, accessories, and please, feel free to post your goodies at any of these threads:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/photos-wearing-your-bbags-comments.597012/page-270
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/photos-wearing-your-balenciaga-bags-pics-only.37346/page-438
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/which-balenciaga-bag-are-you-wearing-today-2.634987/page-1626


----------



## LoveJoos

Yes aware it's part time 
Thank you for Yr help very much


----------



## ksuromax

LoveJoos said:


> Yes aware it's part time
> Thank you for Yr help very much


welcome


----------



## xiumin

ksuromax said:


> Reebonz is a reputable site, i am buying from them regularly, never had any problem


Thank you for the reply!


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> I didn't know need to post myself wearing the bag
> Which link am I supposed to attach


It’s not a requirement, only an invitation to do so!


----------



## kerstinmaria

ksuromax said:


> and again, different lighting and straight angle changes the game completely!!
> what looked off in the shadow and side angle looks absolutely fine in proper light and forward facing position!!
> I agree with Muchstuff, it looks good



Yay! Thank you so much ksuromax and Muchstuff!!  very good to know just how important the angle and lighting is


----------



## Speedah

Would love an opinion on this one. Thank you! 
Item Name: Balenciaga Black Leather Silver Giant Brief Tote Bag Handbag Retail $1875.00 
Item Number: 333127399178
Seller ID: fiol35
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/333127399178?ul_noapp=true


----------



## peacebabe

Need sharp & clear photos. Click on my undersigned link to see exact photos required for authentication



Speedah said:


> Would love an opinion on this one. Thank you!
> Item Name: Balenciaga Black Leather Silver Giant Brief Tote Bag Handbag Retail $1875.00
> Item Number: 333127399178
> Seller ID: fiol35
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/333127399178?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Nemesis21z

Hello. Please help to authenticate this balenciaga mini city bag (see image below)
I was informed that this is a limited edition color but the tag seems different.

Is this fake?


----------



## muchstuff

Nemesis21z said:


> Hello. Please help to authenticate this balenciaga mini city bag (see image below)
> I was informed that this is a limited edition color but the tag seems different.
> 
> Is this fake?


I answered you on the other thread, its fake.


----------



## Nemesis21z

muchstuff said:


> I answered you on the other thread, its fake.




kk thank u so much


----------



## muchstuff

Nemesis21z said:


> kk thank u so much


Any time!


----------



## CityGirl18

Hi ladies,
Do you mind to authenticate this one for me? Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

CityGirl18 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Do you mind to authenticate this one for me? Thank you!


Your pics aren't clear enough for authentication (the tag, front and back) The style code on the tag reads for a G12 City and the hardware on the bag is G21 (the larger studs). The tag also states F/W 2015 and G21 hardware hasn't been made since 2012. 
Could you please post better tag shots? Close up, clear, and no bends. Also a bale pic flat with no angles. Please reference your original post number.


----------



## Olivia9232

Hi, could you please authenticate this bag for me?
The code reads: 173084.502752


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

Olivia9232 said:


> View attachment 4383929
> View attachment 4383932
> View attachment 4383930
> View attachment 4383931
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, could you please authenticate this bag for me?
> The code reads: 173084.502752


although not all required pictures are provided, i still can say confidently - it's a fake


----------



## michellelb1

Hi! I just received this Balenciaga Mini Twiggy from Fashionphile but still would like your opinion please. 

Also, just wanted to thank you all for your help and opinion on a bag I posted here previously (#11614), you saved me from the embarrassment of walking around with a fake! Luckily after asking eBay to step in I was able to get a refund!


----------



## muchstuff

michellelb1 said:


> Hi! I just received this Balenciaga Mini Twiggy from Fashionphile but still would like your opinion please.
> 
> Also, just wanted to thank you all for your help and opinion on a bag I posted here previously (#11614), you saved me from the embarrassment of walking around with a fake! Luckily after asking eBay to step in I was able to get a refund!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4384462
> View attachment 4384463
> View attachment 4384464
> View attachment 4384465
> View attachment 4384466
> View attachment 4384467
> View attachment 4384468


Authentic F/W 2013 ultraviolet, great colour! Not sure who helped you with your previous post but a collective "any time!" from all of us!


----------



## michellelb1

muchstuff said:


> Authentic F/W 2013 ultraviolet, great colour! Not sure who helped you with your previous post but a collective "any time!" from all of us!



So happy to hear it! Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

michellelb1 said:


> So happy to hear it! Thank you!


My pleasure!


----------



## oneclickshoppe

Hi Ladies! Seeking for your keen eyes to check if this Balenciaga clutch is authentic. Thanks so much as always! 

Balenciaga SN: 186182 502775
Item Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/authenti...ch&ref_reqId=D0G2W3pFqHFc0OWTU9fKseV9C1WbIfDI


----------



## ayxyao

Hi purse sisters! Please help me authenticate this Balenciaga City. Thanks


----------



## ksuromax

ayxyao said:


> Hi purse sisters! Please help me authenticate this Balenciaga City. Thanks


Authentic


----------



## ksuromax

oneclickshoppe said:


> Hi Ladies! Seeking for your keen eyes to check if this Balenciaga clutch is authentic. Thanks so much as always!
> 
> Balenciaga SN: 186182 502775
> Item Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/authentic-balenciaga-clutch-vintage-brown-220979738/?ref=search&ref_query=Balenciaga clutch&ref_referrer=/search/products/?query=Balenciaga%20clutch&ref_reqId=D0G2W3pFqHFc0OWTU9fKseV9C1WbIfDI


can you get the picture of the back of the tag in natural light without reflection/glare, please?


----------



## ayxyao

ksuromax said:


> Authentic


Great!! Thanks


----------



## ksuromax

ayxyao said:


> Great!! Thanks


welcome!


----------



## ayxyao

Hi. I'm addicted to Balenciaga bags nowadays. I bought myself another one please help me know if it's authentic..


----------



## muchstuff

ayxyao said:


> View attachment 4385792
> View attachment 4385793
> View attachment 4385794
> View attachment 4385795
> View attachment 4385799
> View attachment 4385800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I'm addicted to Balenciaga bags nowadays. I bought myself another one please help me know if it's authentic..


Can you post a pic of the colour in natural light please?


----------



## ayxyao

muchstuff said:


> Can you post a pic of the colour in natural light please?


----------



## ayxyao

Hi! Here's the requested photo


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ayxyao

muchstuff said:


> Can you post a pic of the colour in natural light please?


----------



## muchstuff

ayxyao said:


> Hi! Here's the requested photo


OK that makes way more sense, authentic in my opinion, colour's gris tarmac.


----------



## ayxyao

muchstuff said:


> OK that makes way more sense, authentic in my opinion, colour's gris tarmac.


Good to hear that!! Thank you so so much


----------



## muchstuff

ayxyao said:


> Good to hear that!! Thank you so so much


My pleasure!


----------



## oneclickshoppe

ksuromax said:


> can you get the picture of the back of the tag in natural light without reflection/glare, please?



Hi dear, here’s the back of the tag. Thanks so much.


----------



## bblover18

AUTHENTICATE THIS 

Hi Ladies please help me authenticate this Balenciaga


----------



## ksuromax

oneclickshoppe said:


> Hi dear, here’s the back of the tag. Thanks so much.


looks good to me


----------



## ksuromax

bblover18 said:


> AUTHENTICATE THIS
> 
> Hi Ladies please help me authenticate this Balenciaga


pictures are not adequate for authentication
please, check the link in my signature, see the samples, and get the needed ones and re-post


----------



## WomanForFuture

Hi everyone, could you please tell me if this bag is fake? Thank you so much!


----------



## ksuromax

WomanForFuture said:


> Hi everyone, could you please tell me if this bag is fake? Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4386669
> View attachment 4386671
> View attachment 4386671
> View attachment 4386673
> View attachment 4386673
> View attachment 4386674
> View attachment 4386674


your pictures are not good enough to say confidently. 
Please, check the link in my signature, see the samples and re-post the required ones


----------



## Sofieriedel

Can someone tell if this one is fake? These are the only pictures I have, so I cannot post one flat on the back... (but the first one is?)


----------



## Sofieriedel

Is this Real?
Item Name: Balenciaga Part Time G21 gold hardware
Item Number: 173082001013
Seller ID: Margit B.
Link: https://tradono.dk/c/10226995
These are the only images I have.


----------



## ksuromax

Sofieriedel said:


> Is this Real?
> Item Name: Balenciaga Part Time G21 gold hardware
> Item Number: 173082001013
> Seller ID: Margit B.
> Link: https://tradono.dk/c/10226995
> These are the only images I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4387356


From what i can see, i tend to say you're ok to go 
but when you get the bag, just in case if you feel something odd, or want to re-confirm, please, feel free to re-post with your own pictures.


----------



## Sofieriedel

ksuromax said:


> From what i can see, i tend to say you're ok to go
> but when you get the bag, just in case if you feel something odd, or want to re-confirm, please, feel free to re-post with your own pictures.



But is it fine with the number? Shouldn't there be a letter too?


----------



## ksuromax

Sofieriedel said:


> But is it fine with the number? Shouldn't there be a letter too?


nope, a letter for this style of the tag would be a big red flag


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## _purselove_

Hi ladies,

Newbie here
Just happen to buy this piece from a friend, this is my first ever balenciaga bag. Please help me in authenticating this. thanks much!

Please delete if incorrect.

Item Name: Balenciaga G21 GHW


----------



## ChillyCat

Hello Ladies, 
Could you please help me with authentication of my new Balenciaga (hopefully) classic city. 
I already purchased the bag but should be able to return it. Purchased it as a new Balenciaga Classic City. 























Sorry, it's pretty hard to make a good picture of the number. As I can see it's MADE IN ITALY 505550-1000-X-568000 (but not so sure about six last digits 



Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

_purselove_ said:


> View attachment 4387635
> View attachment 4387638
> View attachment 4387639
> View attachment 4387640
> View attachment 4387641
> View attachment 4387642
> View attachment 4387643
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Newbie here
> Just happen to buy this piece from a friend, this is my first ever balenciaga bag. Please help me in authenticating this. thanks much!
> 
> Please delete if incorrect.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga G21 GHW


Can you post a pic of the tag front please, and reference the number of your original post when you do.


----------



## muchstuff

ChillyCat said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Could you please help me with authentication of my new Balenciaga (hopefully) classic city.
> I already purchased the bag but should be able to return it. Purchased it as a new Balenciaga Classic City.
> View attachment 4387731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4387732
> 
> View attachment 4387734
> 
> 
> View attachment 4387736
> 
> 
> View attachment 4387739
> 
> 
> View attachment 4387740
> 
> 
> View attachment 4387741
> 
> 
> View attachment 4387742
> 
> 
> Sorry, it's pretty hard to make a good picture of the number. As I can see it's MADE IN ITALY 505550-1000-X-568000 (but not so sure about six last digits
> View attachment 4387745
> 
> 
> Thank you!


I think you're OK but can you please take a pic of both tags and have them facing forward, no angles, and close up? Same with the bale. I appreciate with these new tags its tough to get good pics but we need to be able to see them as clearly as possible. A link to/name of the seller is also helpful. Please reference your original  post number when you repost.


----------



## ChillyCat

muchstuff said:


> I think you're OK but can you please take a pic of both tags and have them facing forward, no angles, and close up? Same with the bale. I appreciate with these new tags its tough to get good pics but we need to be able to see them as clearly as possible. A link to/name of the seller is also helpful. Please reference your original  post number when you repost.



In reference to my original post #11973

Thank you so much for your reply!
Here pics you're requested (not sure if they any better though): 
Tags:





Tag inside:





Bale:





Seller https://www.italist.com/en . Never purchased from them before.
Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

ChillyCat said:


> In reference to my original post #11973
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply!
> Here pics you're requested (not sure if they any better though):
> Tags:
> View attachment 4387820
> 
> View attachment 4387822
> 
> 
> Tag inside:
> View attachment 4387826
> 
> View attachment 4387827
> 
> 
> Bale:
> View attachment 4387829
> 
> View attachment 4387831
> 
> 
> Seller https://www.italist.com/en . Never purchased from them before.
> Thanks a lot for your help!


Looks good to me and italist is reputable.


----------



## ChillyCat

muchstuff said:


> Looks good to me and italist is reputable.



In reference to my original post #11973

Feel much better now
Thank you, *muchstuff*! Really appreciate it!

I did check Italist's reviews prior to purchase from them (looks good) but wasn't completely sure how trustworthy they are.

There are few flaws on the bag which made me suspicious:







As you can see there are few loose threads (which I've never seen on designer bags) one of them white. Looks weird to me.

But I guess that might be why price isn't that high for the brand new Balenciaga of this style and size..


----------



## muchstuff

ChillyCat said:


> In reference to my original post #11973
> 
> Feel much better now
> Thank you, *muchstuff*! Really appreciate it!
> 
> I did check Italist's reviews prior to purchase from them (looks good) but wasn't completely sure how trustworthy they are.
> 
> There are few flaws on the bag which made me suspicious:
> View attachment 4387941
> 
> View attachment 4387943
> 
> View attachment 4387958
> 
> 
> As you can see there are few loose threads (which I've never seen on designer bags) one of them white. Looks weird to me.
> 
> But I guess that might be why price isn't that high for the brand new Balenciaga of this style and size..


Italist has quite a few sales. The threads wouldn't bother me but is the leather buckling because the bag is smooshed a little? Does that smooth out if you lie the bag flat?


----------



## ChillyCat

muchstuff said:


> Italist has quite a few sales. The threads wouldn't bother me but is the leather buckling because the bag is smooshed a little? Does that smooth out if you lie the bag flat?



In reference to my original post #11973

These kind of wrinkles or ruffle by the seam - is that what you meant? 



It's quite a challenge to make not flat purse lying flat 
left side:



right side:


Did my best

Here I'm carrying the bag (empty):
left side:


right side:



What you think?


----------



## muchstuff

ChillyCat said:


> In reference to my original post #11973
> 
> These kind of wrinkles or ruffle by the seam - is that what you meant?
> View attachment 4388033
> 
> 
> It's quite a challenge to make not flat purse lying flat
> left side:
> View attachment 4388034
> 
> 
> right side:
> View attachment 4388036
> 
> Did my best
> 
> Here I'm carrying the bag (empty):
> left side:
> View attachment 4388042
> 
> right side:
> View attachment 4388044
> 
> 
> What you think?


Hard to tell from the pics, it doesn't look like anything major but maybe a little as you said ruffle in one area. The bag's aren't structured to stay perfect anyway, they smoosh and sag as the leather softens.


----------



## ChillyCat

muchstuff said:


> Hard to tell from the pics, it doesn't look like anything major but maybe a little as you said ruffle in one area. The bag's aren't structured to stay perfect anyway, they smoosh and sag as the leather softens.


In reference to my original post #11973

That's right. It's one of the reasons I wanted this bag - it softness.
Most likely I will keep it. Like it a lot, it looks like pretty good quality (except those threads but you're saying that it not the thing to worry about).
I also compere it with my Arena - leather looks and feels pretty much the same. And most of all.. it's hard to let this sweetie go

Thank you so much for taking your time to go through all these stuff for me! I really do feel better after chatting with you


----------



## muchstuff

ChillyCat said:


> In reference to my original post #11973
> 
> That's right. It's one of the reasons I wanted this bag - it softness.
> Most likely I will keep it. Like it a lot, it looks like pretty good quality (except those threads but you're saying that it not the thing to worry about).
> I also compere it with my Arena - leather looks and feels pretty much the same. And most of all.. it's hard to let this sweetie go
> 
> Thank you so much for taking your time to go through all these stuff for me! I really do feel better after chatting with you


My pleasure, enjoy your bag!


----------



## _purselove_

muchstuff said:


> Can you post a pic of the tag front please, and reference the number of your original post when you do.


Hi sorry, the picture doesn’t seem to load yesterday. Here it is. 
Reference #11972

Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

_purselove_ said:


> View attachment 4388271
> 
> Hi sorry, the picture doesn’t seem to load yesterday. Here it is.
> Reference #11972
> 
> Thanks!


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## _purselove_

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.



Yay! Thank you so much!, muchstuff for your help!
Really appreciate it
Feelin’ much better now..


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

_purselove_ said:


> Yay! Thank you so much!, muchstuff for your help!
> Really appreciate it
> Feelin’ much better now..


Any time!


----------



## Cytobum2001

Please authenticate. Another picture added if the code. Thank you.


----------



## ksuromax

Cytobum2001 said:


> View attachment 4390760
> View attachment 4390761
> View attachment 4390762
> View attachment 4390763
> View attachment 4390764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please authenticate. Another picture added if the code. Thank you.


hi, these pictures are not adequate for authentication
Please, check the link in my undersign, there the samples of what we need to see. 
Please, get the needed ones and re-post


----------



## Lyranyc

Hi.  I need some help identifying the following Balenciaga bag.  I doubt it can be authenticated from the photos provided (based on reading about the required pics), but can someone tell me if is a City Bag (as stated in the listing) or something else?  Thank you very much!!!  I really appreciate it.

https://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/68528869_balenciaga-extra-large-city-bag


----------



## Lyranyc

Lyranyc said:


> Hi.  I need some help identifying the following Balenciaga bag.  I doubt it can be authenticated from the photos provided (based on reading about the required pics), but can someone tell me if is a City Bag (as stated in the listing) or something else?  Thank you very much!!!  I really appreciate it.
> 
> https://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/68528869_balenciaga-extra-large-city-bag


OOPS-- I should have posted under "identify this Balenciaga" which I've now done.  But I can't figure out how to delete this post.


----------



## muchstuff

Lyranyc said:


> OOPS-- I should have posted under "identify this Balenciaga" which I've now done.  But I can't figure out how to delete this post.


No worries, you can't delete.


----------



## dlimbo

Hello, first time poster here. This may become my first Balenciaga and I'd be grateful if you could authenticate it for me: 

Item name: Balenciaga Giant Mini Pompon with rose gold hardware
Item number: Is this the number stamped inside the bag? I have requested this from the seller but don't have it yet. 
Seller ID: simone.s_preloved
Link: https://au.carousell.com/p/balencia...f_referrer=/simone.s_preloved&ref_sId=9640307

I have also requested and received these extra photos from the seller. Thank you in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

dlimbo said:


> Hello, first time poster here. This may become my first Balenciaga and I'd be grateful if you could authenticate it for me:
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Giant Mini Pompon with rose gold hardware
> Item number: Is this the number stamped inside the bag? I have requested this from the seller but don't have it yet.
> Seller ID: simone.s_preloved
> Link: https://au.carousell.com/p/balenciaga-bucket-bag-mini-pompon-96541796/?ref=profile&ref_referrer=/simone.s_preloved&ref_sId=9640307
> 
> I have also requested and received these extra photos from the seller. Thank you in advance!


Looks promising but pics needed for authentication are missing. Please see link below in red for photos needed. All must be close up, clear and forward-facing, no bends or angles.


----------



## dlimbo

muchstuff said:


> Looks promising but pics needed for authentication are missing. Please see link below in red for photos needed. All must be close up, clear and forward-facing, no bends or angles.[/QUOTE
> And thanks again muchstuff for this authenti





muchstuff said:


> Looks promising but pics needed for authentication are missing. Please see link below in red for photos needed. All must be close up, clear and forward-facing, no bends or angles.



Thanks (again) muchstuff. UnfIortunately I asked for the photos before I discovered this authentification thread. So I hope the remaining one she sends (if she does) fit the bill. I'm a bit reluctant to ask her to take more photos again as I suspect I'm already getting annoying with my million questions! We'll see... but I am really falling in love with this Pompon (this would be the pretty one!) so I hope it works out. Thanks again for the quick response and I'll update any extra photos I receive.


----------



## dlimbo

I haven't received any other photos apart from this one that I requested - of the receipt. I know it's not the bag itself but does it give any clues about likely (in)authenticity? It was purchased from Cult Status, a luxury bag store in Perth, Australia. The 2012 year/date matches the release of a colour that year called Glycine - which from what I've seen from swatches online seems to match the bag. Also the finish on the tag - 'Fleur pleine .... ' seems to refer to a leather finish that seems to match in that the leather has a lot of 'cracks' and idiosyncracies. But I am not sure what all the codes are ... The seller does seem trustworthy in that she states she has receipts for other bags too. Also, I am just wondering how likely would it be that a Pompon in that colour would be faked within the same year of production - especially since it's not one of the house's most popular styles?? But I'm far from an expert ...


----------



## muchstuff

dlimbo said:


> I haven't received any other photos apart from this one that I requested - of the receipt. I know it's not the bag itself but does it give any clues about likely (in)authenticity? It was purchased from Cult Status, a luxury bag store in Perth, Australia. The 2012 year/date matches the release of a colour that year called Glycine - which from what I've seen from swatches online seems to match the bag. Also the finish on the tag - 'Fleur pleine .... ' seems to refer to a leather finish that seems to match in that the leather has a lot of 'cracks' and idiosyncracies. But I am not sure what all the codes are ... The seller does seem trustworthy in that she states she has receipts for other bags too. Also, I am just wondering how likely would it be that a Pompon in that colour would be faked within the same year of production - especially since it's not one of the house's most popular styles?? But I'm far from an expert ...


The colour code on the paper tag is for jacinthe, not glycine. Glycine is S/S 2012 and the paper tag indicates F/W 2012 which does match the correct season for jacinthe. We never really count the paper tags because its too easy for them to be faked and I can't authenticate absolutely for you without the pics needed but if I wanted this bag I would feel confident taking the chance. (Google Balenciaga jacinthe to see the colour, the swatch on the tPF list doesn't do it justice).


----------



## Mancatz

I need to know ASAP. Let me know


----------



## Mancatz

Please help guys


----------



## balnoob

Unfortunately I wasn't quick enough to get the last bag, so my quest continues. Appreciate you taking a look at this one please. Wondering also whether it is a black or anthracite? The seller says its not a jet black but looks like faded black to grey.. Thanks for your continuing help!


----------



## Mancatz

Hey guys I was wondering if you could authenticate this sweater. I’m not sure if I posted right since I’m new but I need help. 
Item name: balenciaga sweater as seen on Kendall Jenner 
Item number: not sure 
Seller ID: lorik1
Link: https://depop.app.link/y4pKRDJCwV


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

balnoob said:


> Unfortunately I wasn't quick enough to get the last bag, so my quest continues. Appreciate you taking a look at this one please. Wondering also whether it is a black or anthracite? The seller says its not a jet black but looks like faded black to grey.. Thanks for your continuing help!


Authentic in my opinion, 2011 Anthra


----------



## ksuromax

Mancatz said:


> Hey guys I was wondering if you could authenticate this sweater. I’m not sure if I posted right since I’m new but I need help.
> Item name: balenciaga sweater as seen on Kendall Jenner
> Item number: not sure
> Seller ID: lorik1
> Link: https://depop.app.link/y4pKRDJCwV


we don't have anyone whose speciality is RTW, but even without being an expert i can't point out a few inconsistencies - font on the logo is not matching current font, the knit is not as tight and even as genuine Bal is, and letters on the sweater do not match the letters on the genuine Balenciaga sweater scribbles, look closely at 'N' (picture from Matchesfashion)


----------



## balnoob

ksuromax said:


> Authentic in my opinion, 2011 Anthra


Thanks Ksuromax!


----------



## Mancatz

ksuromax said:


> we don't have anyone whose speciality is RTW, but even without being an expert i can't point out a few inconsistencies - font on the logo is not matching current font, the knit is not as tight and even as genuine Bal is, and letters on the sweater do not match the letters on the genuine Balenciaga sweater scribbles, look closely at 'N' (picture from Matchesfashion)


So it’s fake? just to make sure. Even if its the Paris version? The lettering should be the same


----------



## ksuromax

Mancatz said:


> So it’s fake? just to make sure. Even if its the Paris version? The lettering should be the same


in 2019 the tags changed to grey, this one says 2019 but the hanging tag is white, it's another red flag in my opinion. 
Again, i am not an expert in RTW, but some things are consistent throughout the whole collection. 
and any deviation from what i know for a fact (font used, grey tags) i interpret as a red flag.


----------



## ksuromax

balnoob said:


> Thanks Ksuromax!


my pleasure


----------



## rssitepu

Please Help me to check my balenciaga tote bag papier A4 Zip around .
 The number seri is 
273021.4608 
213048
Please help me to check. Is it authentic or not?


----------



## rssitepu

rssitepu said:


> Please Help me to check my balenciaga tote bag papier A4 Zip around .
> The number seri is
> 273021.4608
> 213048
> Please help me to check. Is it authentic or not?


----------



## rssitepu

I bought balenciaga tote bag papier A4 from mu friend. Im curious it is authentic or not. Please help me to check it. Anyone can help me???
The number code is
273021.4608 

213048


----------



## ksuromax

rssitepu said:


> I bought balenciaga tote bag papier A4 from mu friend. Im curious it is authentic or not. Please help me to check it. Anyone can help me???
> The number code is
> 273021.4608
> 
> 213048


hi, please, take a picture of the tag in day light without glare, now i can't read all letters and digits clearly. 
Also, please, capture the zipper head underneath


----------



## ayxyao

Hello purse sisters!! I purchased another one!! Please help me authenticate this.


----------



## muchstuff

ayxyao said:


> Hello purse sisters!! I purchased another one!! Please help me authenticate this.


Please see the link below, you're missing pics. As you know we need all of the required photos for authentication!


----------



## rssitepu

ksuromax said:


> hi, please, take a picture of the tag in day light without glare, now i can't read all letters and digits clearly.
> Also, please, capture the zipper head underneath





ting0236 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here and just got my first B bag (papier A5) from Rue La La.
> However, I just read some posts about fake bags selling on Rue La La and I'm a bit worried about the authenticity of my new B bag. Can anyone comment on the authenticity of my bag? Thank you so much for your help!!!
> View attachment 3535681
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535682
> 
> View attachment 3535684
> 
> View attachment 3535685
> View attachment 3535687
> View attachment 3535688


May i see the tag underneath balenciaga


----------



## shopboy

Hi Bal experts, it's been a while and I just bought this Bal from Carousell. I'm not sure what model it is but I guessed its a Boston. The seller wasn't sure if the year card belonged to this bag. Kindly help me to authenticate pls. Sorry if the pics r too huge. TIA [emoji4]


----------



## shopboy

Here's the year card. Not sure if it helps.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

shopboy said:


> Hi Bal experts, it's been a while and I just bought this Bal from Carousell. I'm not sure what model it is but I guessed its a Boston. The seller wasn't sure if the year card belonged to this bag. Kindly help me to authenticate pls. Sorry if the pics r too huge. TIA [emoji4]
> View attachment 4393867
> View attachment 4393868
> View attachment 4393869
> View attachment 4393870
> View attachment 4393871
> View attachment 4393872
> View attachment 4393873


Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2013 Boston.


----------



## ksuromax

rssitepu said:


> May i see the tag underneath balenciaga


i need to see the bottom of the zipper head, the stamp on the back side of it, please


----------



## shopboy

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2013 Boston.


Thank you so much for such speedy reply! So glad to have found this Boston as it's so difficult to find one. [emoji106][emoji7]


----------



## muchstuff

shopboy said:


> Thank you so much for such speedy reply! So glad to have found this Boston as it's so difficult to find one. [emoji106][emoji7]



My pleasure, enjoy!


----------



## designeraddict82517

Hi guys, I'm almost certain the beige Bal here is a fake but can someone confirm? I've uploaded a couple of photos alongside my genuine Orange Brulee, which according to the tag the beige one came with, was made in the same year (2011) but I can't find any colour like this released that year. The leather tag, which I've photographed alongside my OB, is totally different and the card states it's Chevre which ceased in 2008. 

I am confident it's fake, it was an excited impulse buy and I probably didn't do as much research as I should have. Luckily the seller has been great and the bag has already been returned so I will be refunded but the seller is devastated too and can't believe this is fake. All my instincts tell me it is. Can someone advise? 

Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

designeraddict82517 said:


> Hi guys, I'm almost certain the beige Bal here is a fake but can someone confirm? I've uploaded a couple of photos alongside my genuine Orange Brulee, which according to the tag the beige one came with, was made in the same year (2011) but I can't find any colour like this released that year. The leather tag, which I've photographed alongside my OB, is totally different and the card states it's Chevre which ceased in 2008.
> 
> I am confident it's fake, it was an excited impulse buy and I probably didn't do as much research as I should have. Luckily the seller has been great and the bag has already been returned so I will be refunded but the seller is devastated too and can't believe this is fake. All my instincts tell me it is. Can someone advise?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4394128
> View attachment 4394129
> View attachment 4394130
> View attachment 4394131
> View attachment 4394132
> View attachment 4394133


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## designeraddict82517

Just to confirm, the top card is the one from the beige bag and the bottom one is from my OB which was bought direct from Bal in London so I know is genuine.


----------



## muchstuff

designeraddict82517 said:


> Just to confirm, the top card is the one from the beige bag and the bottom one is from my OB which was bought direct from Bal in London so I know is genuine.


Paper tag is not generally needed for authentication, we go by the bag itself as paper tags are easy to mix up/fake.


----------



## designeraddict82517

I knew it wasn't ,thanks for confirming. The seller is going to refund me but I just thought I would ask.


----------



## muchstuff

designeraddict82517 said:


> I knew it wasn't ,thanks for confirming. The seller is going to refund me but I just thought I would ask.


Any time!


----------



## cc_ara

can someone please authenticate this for me? its a balenciaga work im new to balenciaga so i would appreciate any kind of help thank you so much


----------



## muchstuff

cc_ara said:


> can someone please authenticate this for me? its a balenciaga work im new to balenciaga so i would appreciate any kind of help thank you so much


Can you repost a pic of the tag front without the glare? Forward-facing without tilting it?


----------



## cc_ara

muchstuff said:


> Can you repost a pic of the tag front without the glare? Forward-facing without tilting it?


here you go


----------



## muchstuff

cc_ara said:


> here you go


Authentic S/S 2006 Work in my opinion.


----------



## dlimbo

Can anyone give some clues to authenticity for this City? I just have the link for the moment but if nothing obvious rules it out, I could ask for more photos. The seller doesn't have the receipt. I am also wondering what year/colour it is. I asked the seller and she said she didn't have the receipt but bought it 2-3 years from an official store. However it has giant hardware, so I'm puzzled ... Could it be Maldives? Or Vert D'Eau? 

https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/rhodes/bags/balenciaga-light-green-bag-pre-loved/1208136234


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

dlimbo said:


> Can anyone give some clues to authenticity for this City? I just have the link for the moment but if nothing obvious rules it out, I could ask for more photos. The seller doesn't have the receipt. I am also wondering what year/colour it is. I asked the seller and she said she didn't have the receipt but bought it 2-3 years from an official store. However it has giant hardware, so I'm puzzled ... Could it be Maldives? Or Vert D'Eau?
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/rhodes/bags/balenciaga-light-green-bag-pre-loved/1208136234


Not authentic.


----------



## dlimbo

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic.


Thanks very much muchstuff. Great to know. It seemed a bit odd but I was wanting to believe it might be a good find.


----------



## muchstuff

dlimbo said:


> Thanks very much muchstuff. Great to know. It seemed a bit odd but I was wanting to believe it might be a good find.


Any time!


----------



## cc_ara

muchstuff said:


> Authentic S/S 2006 Work in my opinion.


Thank you so much


----------



## muchstuff

cc_ara said:


> Thank you so much


My pleasure!


----------



## cc_ara

Good day guys, someone is selling me a balenciaga squash and shopping tote bag at a really good price however i want your expert opinions on whether or not they’re authentic, the seller has provided me with these photos, your help is much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## cc_ara

here is the Squash


----------



## dignatius

Hello,

Could you take a look at this bag and let me know if it looks good?  Do you know what year/color this is?

Item name: BALENCIAGA Town Silver Giant 12 Studs Purple Crossbody Handbag Bag
Item number: 113697430109
Seller: readysetwear 
Item link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...uds-Purple-Crossbody-Handbag-Bag/113697430109


----------



## muchstuff

cc_ara said:


> Good day guys, someone is selling me a balenciaga squash and shopping tote bag at a really good price however i want your expert opinions on whether or not they’re authentic, the seller has provided me with these photos, your help is much appreciated. Thank you


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

cc_ara said:


> here is the Squash


Please repost better tag pics, right side up with no glare and be sure all font is visible. Reference your original post number please.


----------



## muchstuff

dignatius said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you take a look at this bag and let me know if it looks good?  Do you know what year/color this is?
> 
> Item name: BALENCIAGA Town Silver Giant 12 Studs Purple Crossbody Handbag Bag
> Item number: 113697430109
> Seller: readysetwear
> Item link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...uds-Purple-Crossbody-Handbag-Bag/113697430109


Authentic in my onion, F/W 2011 bleu lavande.


----------



## cc_ara

Hi guys can someone help me in authenticating this balenciaga squash, they’re selling it at a really good price here so i wanted to know if its a good deal, the tag is blurry thats the best picture i can get
It reads 
285702 1000
K 527270 
Made in Italy


----------



## muchstuff

cc_ara said:


> Hi guys can someone help me in authenticating this balenciaga squash, they’re selling it at a really good price here so i wanted to know if its a good deal, the tag is blurry thats the best picture i can get
> It reads
> 285702 1000
> K 527270
> Made in Italy


@ksuromax , @peacebabe what doe you ladies think? I'm not familiar with the style, does that zipper tab with the "B" on it look correct?  The tag's not clear enough for me to be sure, especially with a K tag... Original post is 12038.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> @ksuromax , @peacebabe what doe you ladies think? I'm not familiar with the style, does that zipper tab with the "B" on it look correct?  The tag's not clear enough for me to be sure, especially with a K tag... Original post is 12038.


i saw one on  with exactly the same B-pull tab, but the tag was of 2011
rest of the markers look good to me


----------



## cc_ara

ksuromax said:


> i saw one on  with exactly the same B-pull tab, but the tag was of 2011
> rest of the markers look good to me


Thank u so much guys you’ve been great help


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

cc_ara said:


> Thank u so much guys you’ve been great help


Any time!


----------



## poohangel

Hi moderators,
Appreciate if you can help to authenticate this balenciaga bag. This is a Balenciaga City Mini GHW purchased in 2016

Thank you!!


----------



## muchstuff

poohangel said:


> Hi moderators,
> Appreciate if you can help to authenticate this balenciaga bag. This is a Balenciaga City Mini GHW purchased in 2016
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 4395886
> View attachment 4395887
> View attachment 4395885
> View attachment 4395888
> View attachment 4395893
> View attachment 4395892
> View attachment 4395894
> View attachment 4395891
> View attachment 4395890
> View attachment 4395889


Photos aren't helpful for authentication. Please see the link below in red for pics needed and examples. All must be clear, forward-facing and close up. No angles, bends in tags and they must be legible.


----------



## poohangel

muchstuff said:


> Photos aren't helpful for authentication. Please see the link below in red for pics needed and examples. All must be clear, forward-facing and close up. No angles, bends in tags and they must be legible.



Hi @muchstuff apologies I can’t find the link. Could you direct me to it?


----------



## muchstuff

poohangel said:


> Hi @muchstuff apologies I can’t find the link. Could you direct me to it?


If you're on there app it may not be visible, here you go...
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## ayxyao

Hi please help me authenticate this Balenciaga City


----------



## muchstuff

ayxyao said:


> Hi please help me authenticate this Balenciaga City


Please post a pic of the bale, and the rivet facing the camera, not at an angle. Please reference the number on your original post.


----------



## ayxyao

Hi here's the requested photo 

#12052


----------



## dlimbo

Hello, might this be authentic? I'm also wondering what colour it might be so I can date it... 

Item: Folk 
Link: https://au.carousell.com/p/authenti...19&ref_reqId=LP8HPLqA20XnjfuPw9v8X98vW2XtAqsz

Thank you!
P.S. I'm not sure if there are certain rules of etiquette in terms of how frequently one is allowed to post to this thread. I am doing a lot of bag scanning at the moment ... Please let me know if I am reaching my 'quota'!


----------



## dignatius

Can you check out this bag?   Looks like this seller has sold a number of authentic Bals but never hurts to double-check.

Item Name:  Authentic BALENCIAGA 2004 Black City
Item Number:  22346723818
Seller ID: adoll76
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

TIA!


----------



## ksuromax

ayxyao said:


> Hi here's the requested photo
> 
> #12052


authentic in my opinion


----------



## ayxyao

ksuromax said:


> authentic in my opinion


Great! Thanks


----------



## ksuromax

dignatius said:


> Can you check out this bag?   Looks like this seller has sold a number of authentic Bals but never hurts to double-check.
> 
> Item Name:  Authentic BALENCIAGA 2004 Black City
> Item Number:  22346723818
> Seller ID: adoll76
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-2004-Black-City/223467238182?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> TIA!


authentic in my opinion, and indeed, from 2004, but quite beaten up


----------



## ksuromax

ayxyao said:


> Great! Thanks


pleasure


----------



## ksuromax

dlimbo said:


> Hello, might this be authentic? I'm also wondering what colour it might be so I can date it...
> 
> Item: Folk
> Link: https://au.carousell.com/p/authentic-vintage-balenciaga-crossbody-bag-in-great-condition-191471344/?ref=search&ref_query=balenciaga bag&ref_session=eyJhZ2dyZWdhdGVfY291bnQiOjQwLCJzZXNzaW9uX2luaXRfYXQiOiIyMDE5LTA0LTA3VDA3OjI2OjMyLjQxMjg0MzQ4MVoiLCJzaWduYXR1cmVfaGFzaCI6IkFKNGdlUU82blFQUXlnZDZwMnBhNjBDTEtnRT0iLCJzbG90cyI6eyJkZWZhdWx0Ijp7Imxhc3RfbGlrZWQiOiIyMDE5LTAzLTA5IDE1OjU3OjQ5LjAxNzAwMCswMDowMCJ9LCJmaXJzdF90aW1lX2xpc3RlciI6eyJsYXN0X2xpa2VkIjoiMjAxOS0wMy0yNiAyMzo1MDozOS41NzUwMDArMDA6MDAifX19&ref_referrer=/search/products/?query=balenciaga%20bag&session=eyJhZ2dyZWdhdGVfY291bnQiOjQwLCJzZXNzaW9uX2luaXRfYXQiOiIyMDE5LTA0LTA3VDA3OjI2OjMyLjQxMjg0MzQ4MVoiLCJzaWduYXR1cmVfaGFzaCI6IkFKNGdlUU82blFQUXlnZDZwMnBhNjBDTEtnRT0iLCJzbG90cyI6eyJkZWZhdWx0Ijp7Imxhc3RfbGlrZWQiOiIyMDE5LTAzLTA5IDE1OjU3OjQ5LjAxNzAwMCswMDowMCJ9LCJmaXJzdF90aW1lX2xpc3RlciI6eyJsYXN0X2xpa2VkIjoiMjAxOS0wMy0yNiAyMzo1MDozOS41NzUwMDArMDA6MDAifX19&ref_reqId=LP8HPLqA20XnjfuPw9v8X98vW2XtAqsz
> 
> Thank you!
> P.S. I'm not sure if there are certain rules of etiquette in terms of how frequently one is allowed to post to this thread. I am doing a lot of bag scanning at the moment ... Please let me know if I am reaching my 'quota'!


hi, there's no limit, or quota, and we will be glad to help you to find the right bag, but please, do post your mod shots as we all love to  over the beauties!  
i can only see one main picture, are there any others which i cannot see?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> hi, there's no limit, or quota, and we will be glad to help you to find the right bag, but please, do post your mod shots as we all love to  over the beauties!
> i can only see one main picture, are there any others which i cannot see?


I can see them all @ksuromax , @dlimbo, authentic F/W 2010 murier.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I can see them all @ksuromax , @dlimbo, authentic F/W 2010 murier.


great


----------



## dlimbo

ksuromax said:


> hi, there's no limit, or quota, and we will be glad to help you to find the right bag, but please, do post your mod shots as we all love to  over the beauties!
> i can only see one main picture, are there any others which i cannot see?


Thanks ksuromax Will definitely post a mod shot of my jacinthe mini Pom when it arrives - being posted today and I am so excited (and a little nervous) about my first Bal. Not sure why you could only see the main photo . There were 10 altogether. Possibly the page froze momentarily?


----------



## dlimbo

ksuromax said:


> great


Thanks muchstuff! Ooh, good to know. I'll do a little research on the Folk. Know it's a smaller one but otherwise don't seem to see as much about it. I got attracted when I saw the leather (and price) on this one though.


----------



## keli234176

Hey everyone, I was thinking of buying this balenciaga first on Ebay, it's definitely a too good to be true kind of deal, so wanted to get some more knowledgable opinions before I possibly make a mistake. Thank you! 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223472704837


----------



## tuttyfruit

hello,
wondering if someone could authenticate these?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...655312?hash=item3b2a8870d0:g:-C4AAOSwnwpcXzm-

https://www.tradesy.com/t/balenciag...QQmZKViMZ1Y84i6Dg42ZMksxVZH5o0jRoCcrQQAvD_BwE

thank you in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

dlimbo said:


> Thanks muchstuff! Ooh, good to know. I'll do a little research on the Folk. Know it's a smaller one but otherwise don't seem to see as much about it. I got attracted when I saw the leather (and price) on this one though.


I generally see them in black and sometimes brown, not a lot of other colours.


----------



## muchstuff

keli234176 said:


> Hey everyone, I was thinking of buying this balenciaga first on Ebay, it's definitely a too good to be true kind of deal, so wanted to get some more knowledgable opinions before I possibly make a mistake. Thank you!
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223472704837


Authentic in my opinion, could use some love.


----------



## muchstuff

tuttyfruit said:


> hello,
> wondering if someone could authenticate these?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...655312?hash=item3b2a8870d0:g:-C4AAOSwnwpcXzm-
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/t/balenciaga-black-arena-leather-gold-tone-studded-sandals-size-eu-385-approx-us-85-regular-m-b/24840619/?utm_source=gpl&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Shopping - Shoes - Sandals - Brand - FTB&utm_content=all other brands - sandals&utm_term=&cmpgnid=915862926&adgrpid=49445256687&gclid=CjwKCAjwv6blBRBzEiwAihbM-VkJSiq2QHSDZcjQP2tur1QQmZKViMZ1Y84i6Dg42ZMksxVZH5o0jRoCcrQQAvD_BwE
> 
> thank you in advance!


Sorry, I don't do shoes, @ksuromax , @peacebabe either of you want to take a look?


----------



## dlimbo

Okay, after a lot of contemplation, just spotted this regular giant HW Pom and I love it. It's listed as 'blue grey' and I'd love to know what colour it is (hopefully not TOO close to jacinthe in reality) but if it doesn't flash any red lights. I'm seriously tempted to just press the button. While looking at it, someone just bought the 'green thyme' Pom I keep looking and re-looking at (  

Any thoughts on authenticity and colour? Thank you! I think it is 2003 (D) but I can't see a colour listed that it might be?

https://www.therealreal.com/product...aga-motocross-giant-21-pompon-bag-erMRljpui4c


----------



## muchstuff

dlimbo said:


> Okay, after a lot of contemplation, just spotted this regular giant HW Pom and I love it. It's listed as 'blue grey' and I'd love to know what colour it is (hopefully not TOO close to jacinthe in reality) but if it doesn't flash any red lights. I'm seriously tempted to just press the button. While looking at it, someone just bought the 'green thyme' Pom I keep looking and re-looking at (
> 
> Any thoughts on authenticity and colour? Thank you! I think it is 2003 (D) but I can't see a colour listed that it might be?
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...aga-motocross-giant-21-pompon-bag-erMRljpui4c


I saw this earlier and thought of you! Out of curiosity, what makes you think 2003? Poms weren't made back then, and the gold G21 hardware dates from 2007-2011. I'm guessing this is a faded anthra. Nothing's ringing alarm bells but, as usual with TRR, they give you very little to go on. Something looks weird with the shoulder strap at the bales but I think its more the way TRR has "enhanced" or whatever it is they do, the photo. They seem to have kind of blocked out the attachment points, if you zoom in for a look. They photoshop the bags onto the models so don't look at it for proportion, it's often wrong.
If you've never purchased from TRR you need to be aware that they suck at description and photos. They'd don't always list all defects but you can return (even if it says you can't) if the item isn't as listed. Having said all of that I've gotten some great bags from them. So don't not get it based on what I've said, I still buy from them and have only ever returned one bag.


----------



## dlimbo

Thank you for the speedy reply muchstuff - really appreciated!! Just a quick question before I send a proper response (I might buy the bag first!) - do you think the measurements being off (Length I've seen listed differently, though I know it's a bit weird it being circular and it would depend if you measure at the base or flatten it out) would be grounds for returning? Or simply saying it was found to be inauthentic?


----------



## dlimbo

Oh, and how does the leather look to your expert eyes? I like it and don't mind if it is just a faded anthra or even very faded black, as long as it doesn't LOOK tired, bleached out... It's not rose gold studs which would have been perfect but I think I don't mind gold with the leather this shade. On the black Poms, I found the gold too much...and silver a bit ordinary.


----------



## muchstuff

dlimbo said:


> Thank you for the speedy reply muchstuff - really appreciated!! Just a quick question before I send a proper response (I might buy the bag first!) - do you think the measurements being off (Length I've seen listed differently, though I know it's a bit weird it being circular and it would depend if you measure at the base or flatten it out) would be grounds for returning? Or simply saying it was found to be inauthentic?


Its a tough bag to measure, I find that people tend to measure differently. These are the measurements for the Pom from the tPF thread, I can't vouch for accuracy, they show regular HW, covered HW, and giant HW, the giant being a bigger bag according to this list. It very well may be, but I can't say for certain. But that doesn't answer your question. If it was found to be inauthentic of course that's grounds for returning. If its off by an inch, I don't know. If you received a mini instead of a regular, yes. 
*Pompon RH* [228746] - xxx
13 x 14.2 x 9.1 with 4 handle drop
leather tag only xxxxxx
*

Pompon CGH [xxxxxx] - 1,895US
13 x 14.2 x 9.1 with 4 handle drop
leather tag only xxxxxx

Pompon GH [203069] - 1,895US
16 x 18 x 9 with 22 shoulder strap
leather tag only 497717*


----------



## muchstuff

dlimbo said:


> Oh, and how does the leather look to your expert eyes? I like it and don't mind if it is just a faded anthra or even very faded black, as long as it doesn't LOOK tired, bleached out... It's not rose gold studs which would have been perfect but I think I don't mind gold with the leather this shade. On the black Poms, I found the gold too much...and silver a bit ordinary.


I haven't gone over the pics inch by inch but to me the leather actually looks pretty decent. A good conditioning will make a big difference as well but it looks like it's fairly thick and somewhat smooshy.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## smartflower

Hello everybody, new member here. I found this bag at an estate sale. It appeared to be quality/authentic upon first glance however I cannot find a logo or number anywhere on it. Is it possible that this was removed? The leather looks quality however it is quite supple rather than stiff and firm. Would love to have your thoughts.
I think it’s a lovely looking bag either way. 

Balenciaga GSH violet work bag.


----------



## muchstuff

smartflower said:


> Hello everybody, new member here. I found this bag at an estate sale. It appeared to be quality/authentic upon first glance however I cannot find a logo or number anywhere on it. Is it possible that this was removed? The leather looks quality however it is quite supple rather than stiff and firm. Would love to have your thoughts.
> I think it’s a lovely looking bag either way.
> 
> Balenciaga GSH violet work bag.
> 
> View attachment 4397499
> View attachment 4397502
> View attachment 4397505


Can you please post pics of all four rivets, the back of the zipper head on the exterior zip pocket, and an interior shot of where the tag should be, directly under the zipped pocket? Please reference this post number when you repost. A pic in natural light outside would help as well. (The shape of this bag is a part time, not work).


----------



## smartflower

muchstuff said:


> Can you please post pics of all four rivets, the back of the zipper head on the exterior zip pocket, and an interior shot of where the tag should be, directly under the zipped pocket? Please reference this post number when you repost. A pic in natural light outside would help as well. (The shape of this bag is a part time, not work).



Thank you for your input.
No natural light available at the moment. 
Here are pictures of the four rivets and an interior shot.


----------



## smartflower

Also here are all of the zippers.


----------



## muchstuff

smartflower said:


> Also here are all of the zippers.
> 
> View attachment 4397557
> View attachment 4397559
> View attachment 4397560


Sorry, I forgot to ask for pics of the bales (hardware at the end of the strap, looks kind of like a coat hanger). Forward facing to the camera please, no angles. And if you can get the back of the small zipper head on the front pocket too. I'm not liking what I see so far but will check all pics if you want to post them.


----------



## dlimbo

muchstuff said:


> I haven't gone over the pics inch by inch but to me the leather actually looks pretty decent. A good conditioning will make a big difference as well but it looks like it's fairly thick and somewhat smooshy.



I've bought it! Oh dear, two Pompons in a week!  Tell me that's not as extreme as it feels... Thanks so much for your speedy replies. This forum is amazing.  The reason I thought 2003 was because I was completely confused. I had been looking at the label of another bag with a 'D' in the code just prior and in my rush had attributed it to this bag (sorry - I was in a bit of a flurry suddenly spotting this one and just as it was being marked down 20%)!

Thanks for the tips about TheRealReal. I've never used it before. But I had been reading all the warning posts so  have my fingers crossed that all goes well and I don't need to try to return this. I noticed all the bizarre irregularities with their descriptions and had even wondered if the 'blue grey' description was correct. I noticed the photoshopping too and wonder if those shoulder straps are all generic ones on the model (at least for the Pompon) and hence why the attachments are rubbed out (i.e. they're not actually joined to the real bag). I had also contacted TheRealReal prior about the sage green Pompon enquiring about a detail and they told me then that if anything doesn't match the description I can return. So I feel a bit safer but I really don't want to go down that path - shipping and taxes already cost around $90US to Australia! I'm glad I've got it though. When I saw this one it instinctively felt right, like with the other Pompon I bought. I saw some Velos I liked (the anthra and rggh I loved), some colours I liked, but none enough to make me want to hand over my money. 

I still feel a bit safer going with TheRealReal compared with Vestiaire for the first time to be honest. Hopefully I won't be proved wrong. Unfortunately for Australians our market is smaller and if we want something particular we have to look beyond our shores. I felt a little pang of sadness when I saw that sage Pompon being bought before my eyes. I did really like it and think I had checked it was still there almost every other day for the last couple of weeks. But I couldn't let go of my desire for giant studs with a darker leather! Hopefully my Poms won't disappoint. It's going to be a week of jittery waiting for me ... My wallet can take it but it's still the first time I've chosen to spend a small fortune on luxury bags. And after 42 years I think am starting to see the dangerous allure of colours too...


----------



## muchstuff

dlimbo said:


> I've bought it! Oh dear, two Pompons in a week!  Tell me that's not as extreme as it feels... Thanks so much for your speedy replies. This forum is amazing.  The reason I thought 2003 was because I was completely confused. I had been looking at the label of another bag with a 'D' in the code just prior and in my rush had attributed it to this bag (sorry - I was in a bit of a flurry suddenly spotting this one and just as it was being marked down 20%)!
> 
> Thanks for the tips about TheRealReal. I've never used it before. But I had been reading all the warning posts so  have my fingers crossed that all goes well and I don't need to try to return this. I noticed all the bizarre irregularities with their descriptions and had even wondered if the 'blue grey' description was correct. I noticed the photoshopping too and wonder if those shoulder straps are all generic ones on the model (at least for the Pompon) and hence why the attachments are rubbed out (i.e. they're not actually joined to the real bag). I had also contacted TheRealReal prior about the sage green Pompon enquiring about a detail and they told me then that if anything doesn't match the description I can return. So I feel a bit safer but I really don't want to go down that path - shipping and taxes already cost around $90US to Australia! I'm glad I've got it though. When I saw this one it instinctively felt right, like with the other Pompon I bought. I saw some Velos I liked (the anthra and rggh I loved), some colours I liked, but none enough to make me want to hand over my money.
> 
> I still feel a bit safer going with TheRealReal compared with Vestiaire for the first time to be honest. Hopefully I won't be proved wrong. Unfortunately for Australians our market is smaller and if we want something particular we have to look beyond our shores. I felt a little pang of sadness when I saw that sage Pompon being bought before my eyes. I did really like it and think I had checked it was still there almost every other day for the last couple of weeks. But I couldn't let go of my desire for giant studs with a darker leather! Hopefully my Poms won't disappoint. It's going to be a week of jittery waiting for me ... My wallet can take it but it's still the first time I've chosen to spend a small fortune on luxury bags. And after 42 years I think am starting to see the dangerous allure of colours too...


Congrats, I hope it's what you're looking for! Just as an FYI, its standard practice for TRR to mark their bags down 20%. There are exceptions of course but if you scroll through you'll see many bags have that mark down. Vestiaire has a lot of fake bags, I wouldn't feel confident buying from them either.
As I mentioned, if you get a quality conditioner for your bags you'll see a fairly marked improvement in the colour. Don't forget to post mod shots!


----------



## ksuromax

dlimbo said:


> Thanks ksuromax Will definitely post a mod shot of my jacinthe mini Pom when it arrives - being posted today and I am so excited (and a little nervous) about my first Bal. Not sure why you could only see the main photo . There were 10 altogether. Possibly the page froze momentarily?


possibly, i needed to be signed in? 
or, it shows the listing in full on the computer and only one main photo if you're on mob?


----------



## smartflower

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, I forgot to ask for pics of the bales (hardware at the end of the strap, looks kind of like a coat hanger). Forward facing to the camera please, no angles. And if you can get the back of the small zipper head on the front pocket too. I'm not liking what I see so far but will check all pics if you want to post them.


----------



## dlimbo

muchstuff said:


> Congrats, I hope it's what you're looking for! Just as an FYI, its standard practice for TRR to mark their bags down 20%. There are exceptions of course but if you scroll through you'll see many bags have that mark down. Vestiaire has a lot of fake bags, I wouldn't feel confident buying from them either.
> As I mentioned, if you get a quality conditioner for your bags you'll see a fairly marked improvement in the colour. Don't forget to post mod shots!



Yes, I had noticed that about the 20% off TRR ... I could have gotten an anthra giant rose gold hardware Velo for about the same price (with 20% off) too but then I realised, I have a roomy everyday bag just in another colour and look - at least the Pom can really carry a lot more, be a workhorse as you say. Will do re mod shots! And I might post here again with proper photos if that's okay, just for piece of mind and to try to date the bag. Will buy a conditioner for sure but will have a look through those threads first to see what's best to use. Thank you again (and for sharing my rambling journey!).


----------



## muchstuff

dlimbo said:


> Yes, I had noticed that about the 20% off TRR ... I could have gotten an anthra giant rose gold hardware Velo for about the same price (with 20% off) too but then I realised, I have a roomy everyday bag just in another colour and look - at least the Pom can really carry a lot more, be a workhorse as you say. Will do re mod shots! And I might post here again with proper photos if that's okay, just for piece of mind and to try to date the bag. Will buy a conditioner for sure but will have a look through those threads first to see what's best to use. Thank you again (and for sharing my rambling journey!).


My pleasure, looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## muchstuff

smartflower said:


> View attachment 4397597
> View attachment 4397598
> View attachment 4397599


Definitely not authentic, sorry.


----------



## smartflower

muchstuff said:


> Definitely not authentic, sorry.


Thanks for your help. Can you explain further?


----------



## ksuromax

smartflower said:


> Thank you for your input.
> No natural light available at the moment.
> Here are pictures of the four rivets and an interior shot.
> 
> View attachment 4397544
> View attachment 4397545
> View attachment 4397546
> View attachment 4397547
> View attachment 4397548





smartflower said:


> View attachment 4397597
> View attachment 4397598
> View attachment 4397599


not authentic in my opinion, sorry


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Definitely not authentic, sorry.


cross posted


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## smartflower

ksuromax said:


> not authentic in my opinion, sorry


Is it mainly due to lack of a label being present?


----------



## muchstuff

smartflower said:


> Thanks for your help. Can you explain further?


Bales are the wrong shape, rivets indents are also incorrect. Details in the interior pic aren't as they would be on an authentic bag.


----------



## smartflower

muchstuff said:


> Bales are the wrong shape, rivets indents are also incorrect. Details in the interior pic aren't as they would be on an authentic bag.


Do you think it’s worth anything?


----------



## muchstuff

smartflower said:


> Do you think it’s worth anything?


Sorry but we don't comment on values. I doubt replicas bring in much, the market on authentic older bags is pretty depressed right now.


----------



## ksuromax

smartflower said:


> Is it mainly due to lack of a label being present?


nope, the cut of the leather is of wrong proportions, plus what muchstuff said


----------



## smartflower

muchstuff said:


> Sorry but we don't comment on values. I doubt replicas bring in much, the market on authentic older bags is pretty depressed right now.


 Got it. Just wondering as there is an authentic version of this same bag on ebay that is listed for $1200. Maybe the replica will go for a fraction of that. Anyways thanks again for your help.


----------



## muchstuff

smartflower said:


> Got it. Just wondering as there is an authentic version of this same bag on ebay that is listed for $1200. Maybe the replica will go for a fraction of that. Anyways thanks again for your help.


Any time! The prices on eBay vary from seller to seller, some are overly optimistic. Could depend on colour, season, type of leather, type of hardware, condition. There are a lot of variables.


----------



## dlimbo

ksuromax said:


> possibly, i needed to be signed in?
> or, it shows the listing in full on the computer and only one main photo if you're on mob?


Hmm, I'm not sure. I definitely see all photos on both mobile and computer but that said I have issues with the site too - I can't sign in via laptop for some reason and this morning I couldn't send messages via mobile (but it rectifiied itself). It's possibly a bit glitchy. I'm actually not very familiar with the site though and only discovered it searching for a Pompon. I was a little nervous about trusting it but the good thing is that if you can find a trustworthy seller, I think there's a chance of finding those one-offs at a good price like the Pompon and Folk I found. Not sure where you are based but there is probably a local version for you (perhaps certain regions also have restrictions).


----------



## poohangel

poohangel said:


> Hi moderators,
> Appreciate if you can help to authenticate this balenciaga bag. This is a Balenciaga City Mini GHW purchased in 2016
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 4395886
> View attachment 4395887
> View attachment 4395885
> View attachment 4395888
> View attachment 4395893
> View attachment 4395892
> View attachment 4395894
> View attachment 4395891
> View attachment 4395890
> View attachment 4395889



Hi Moderators, 
Have added more pics, hope this will help authenticate the bag


----------



## muchstuff

poohangel said:


> Hi Moderators,
> Have added more pics, hope this will help authenticate the bag
> 
> View attachment 4397974
> View attachment 4397977
> View attachment 4397979
> View attachment 4397975
> View attachment 4397978
> View attachment 4397976


As I mentioned in my last reply, the tag has to be legible, both front and back. I also asked for a good shot of the bale which I don't see here. Try taking the tag pics without a flash, maybe outside.  And they can't be bent, they don't help if they're not what we need, sorry. 
Look at the pics before you post again, if you can't read them neither can we. Please reference the original post number and your last one so we don't have to search the thread for all of the photos.


----------



## Ciela

I can't believe it, I finally purchased my first Balenciaga bag and it arrived today. Being my first, I have no idea how to tell (I only made sure to buy from a seller that I've had nothing but amazing experiences with in the past with other designer goods), so any help in authenticating this bag would be greatly appreciated. If any more pictures are needed, I'll gladly upload more. I'm so excited!!! TIA.

Name: Balenciaga Giant Work
seller: shopmaterialworld
link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...Z0oc4uyyHU%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
number: 113700891129


----------



## muchstuff

Ciela said:


> I can't believe it, I finally purchased my first Balenciaga bag and it arrived today. Being my first, I have no idea how to tell (I only made sure to buy from a seller that I've had nothing but amazing experiences with in the past with other designer goods), so any help in authenticating this bag would be greatly appreciated. If any more pictures are needed, I'll gladly upload more. I'm so excited!!! TIA.
> 
> Name: Balenciaga Giant Work
> seller: shopmaterialworld
> link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Mustard-Giant-Work-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-Handbag-/113700891129?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=1XQDvpfaR%2FfmFAq5BZ0oc4uyyHU%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> number: 113700891129


Looks promising could you post a pic of the rivet and the back of the zipper head just to be sure? Please reference your original post number.


----------



## ayxyao

Hi.. my addiction to continues help help me with this one please


----------



## muchstuff

ayxyao said:


> Hi.. my addiction to continues help help me with this one please
> View attachment 4398287
> View attachment 4398288
> View attachment 4398289
> View attachment 4398290
> View attachment 4398291
> View attachment 4398292
> View attachment 4398293
> View attachment 4398294
> View attachment 4398295
> View attachment 4398296


Can you *please read the information below* and post the pics needed. We need specific photos. And they need to be taken in a close up, clear forward facing format with all letters on tag front and back visible, no angled shots, no bends in tags.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## ayxyao

muchstuff said:


> Can you *please read the information below* and post the pics needed. We need specific photos. And they need to be taken in a close up, clear forward facing format with all letters on tag front and back visible, no angled shots, no bends in tags.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


Ok thanks


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Ciela

Ciela said:


> I can't believe it, I finally purchased my first Balenciaga bag and it arrived today. Being my first, I have no idea how to tell (I only made sure to buy from a seller that I've had nothing but amazing experiences with in the past with other designer goods), so any help in authenticating this bag would be greatly appreciated. If any more pictures are needed, I'll gladly upload more. I'm so excited!!! TIA.
> 
> Name: Balenciaga Giant Work
> seller: shopmaterialworld
> link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Mustard-Giant-Work-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-Handbag-/113700891129?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=1XQDvpfaR%2FfmFAq5BZ0oc4uyyHU%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> number: 113700891129





Ciela said:


> I can't believe it, I finally purchased my first Balenciaga bag and it arrived today. Being my first, I have no idea how to tell (I only made sure to buy from a seller that I've had nothing but amazing experiences with in the past with other designer goods), so any help in authenticating this bag would be greatly appreciated. If any more pictures are needed, I'll gladly upload more. I'm so excited!!! TIA.
> 
> Name: Balenciaga Giant Work
> seller: shopmaterialworld
> link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Mustard-Giant-Work-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-Handbag-/113700891129?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=1XQDvpfaR%2FfmFAq5BZ0oc4uyyHU%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> number: 113700891129





muchstuff said:


> Looks promising could you post a pic of the rivet and the back of the zipper head just to be sure? Please reference your original post number.



Here are the additional pictures requested. Noticed that all the zippers are the same on both sides. If you need any more pictures please let me know. thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

Ciela said:


> Here are the additional pictures requested. Noticed that all the zippers are the same on both sides. If you need any more pictures please let me know. thanks!


Back of the zipper head, with the logo on it


----------



## Ciela

muchstuff said:


> Back of the zipper head, with the logo on it



Is this it? sorry wasn't sure what it was:


----------



## muchstuff

Ciela said:


> Is this it? sorry wasn't sure what it was:


Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2014 beige oryx.


----------



## Ciela

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2014 beige oryx.



great news! thank you for your time.


----------



## muchstuff

Ciela said:


> great news! thank you for your time.


My pleasure!


----------



## tuttyfruit

Hi there, just following up if anyone could authenticate the two pairs of giant sandals?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## tuttyfruit

tuttyfruit said:


> hello,
> wondering if someone could authenticate these?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...655312?hash=item3b2a8870d0:g:-C4AAOSwnwpcXzm-
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/t/balenciaga-black-arena-leather-gold-tone-studded-sandals-size-eu-385-approx-us-85-regular-m-b/24840619/?utm_source=gpl&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Shopping - Shoes - Sandals - Brand - FTB&utm_content=all other brands - sandals&utm_term=&cmpgnid=915862926&adgrpid=49445256687&gclid=CjwKCAjwv6blBRBzEiwAihbM-VkJSiq2QHSDZcjQP2tur1QQmZKViMZ1Y84i6Dg42ZMksxVZH5o0jRoCcrQQAvD_BwE
> 
> thank you in advance!



Following up on the above two pairs of giant sandals.

If anyone could help authenticate these, that'd be much appreciated!


----------



## Vintageluv3r

Hi,
I'd love to hear any opinion please on this lovely Balenciaga patchwork piece, got it as preloved item from online reseller and has been authenticated by 3rd party but really would appreciate if anyone can give second opinion please on its authenticity? I tried to search online to see such exact piece for reference to no avail. Thanks a lot! Cheers!


----------



## ksuromax

Vintageluv3r said:


> Hi,
> I'd love to hear any opinion please on this lovely Balenciaga patchwork piece, got it as preloved item from online reseller and has been authenticated by 3rd party but really would appreciate if anyone can give second opinion please on its authenticity? I tried to search online to see such exact piece for reference to no avail. Thanks a lot! Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4399526
> View attachment 4399527
> View attachment 4399528
> View attachment 4399529
> View attachment 4399530
> View attachment 4399531
> View attachment 4399532
> View attachment 4399533
> View attachment 4399535


Authentic, in my opinion


----------



## ksuromax

tuttyfruit said:


> Following up on the above two pairs of giant sandals.
> 
> If anyone could help authenticate these, that'd be much appreciated!


unfortunately footwear does not have any clear markers to go by, i have had a look, nothing screams off, but i don't think we can take any commitment on the sandals authentication, sorry


----------



## Vintageluv3r

ksuromax said:


> Authentic, in my opinion


Thank you for the prompt response Ksuromax, appreciate it much! Cheers!


----------



## ayxyao

Hello again help with this Balenciaga City please..


----------



## ksuromax

Vintageluv3r said:


> Thank you for the prompt response Ksuromax, appreciate it much! Cheers!


my pleasure!


----------



## ksuromax

ayxyao said:


> Hello again help with this Balenciaga City please..


Looks good to me


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ayxyao

ksuromax said:


> Looks good to me


Great!! Thank you for your time. I'll purchase it now  bless you @ksuromax


----------



## Juana Abetria

Hi.can you help me authenticate this one?

Item:balenciaga the first
Color:white recolored to tan

Thank you.God bless!


----------



## ksuromax

ayxyao said:


> Great!! Thank you for your time. I'll purchase it now  bless you @ksuromax


you're most welcome!


----------



## ksuromax

Juana Abetria said:


> Hi.can you help me authenticate this one?
> 
> Item:balenciaga the first
> Color:white recolored to tan
> 
> Thank you.God bless!


hi, you are missing pics of the rivets and the zipper head, besides, the bale picture is too blur and in the shade, can you get a better one?


----------



## Juana Abetria

ksuromax said:


> hi, you are missing pics of the rivets and the zipper head, besides, the bale picture is too blur and in the shade, can you get a better one?


 hi ksuromax.here's the additional photos.thank you.


----------



## ksuromax

Juana Abetria said:


> hi ksuromax.here's the additional photos.thank you.


can you take a clear shot of the bale, like this, please?


----------



## Juana Abetria

ksuromax said:


> can you take a clear shot of the bale, like this, please?


Hi ksuromax.please see attached pictures.thank you.


----------



## xelprimo

Hello! Appreciate if you could help to authenticate this bag 

Item Name: Balenciaga Classic City in Black with brass hardware (pls correct me if I’m wrong!)


----------



## muchstuff

xelprimo said:


> Hello! Appreciate if you could help to authenticate this bag
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic City in Black with brass hardware (pls correct me if I’m wrong!)


Can you please post a better pic of the front of the metal tag (no angles, forward facing and clear) plus a pic of the back of the zipper head. Please reference the number of your original post.


----------



## Juana Abetria

Juana Abetria said:


> Hi ksuromax.please see attached pictures.thank you.


Hi.


----------



## xelprimo

muchstuff said:


> Can you please post a better pic of the front of the metal tag (no angles, forward facing and clear) plus a pic of the back of the zipper head. Please reference the number of your original post.



Original post #12129
Here it is


----------



## Juana Abetria

ksuromax said:


> can you take a clear shot of the bale, like this, please?


Hi.please see attached photos.


ksuromax said:


> can you take a clear shot of the bale, like this, please?


Hi please see additional photos.Thank You.


----------



## ksuromax

Juana Abetria said:


> Hi.please see attached photos.
> 
> Hi please see additional photos.Thank You.


i think you are good to go  
thanks for the pics


----------



## muchstuff

xelprimo said:


> Original post #12129
> Here it is


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Juana Abetria

ksuromax said:


> i think you are good to go
> thanks for the pics


hi thank you very much!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

Juana Abetria said:


> hi thank you very much!


pleasure


----------



## steffc

Hello! I recently bought this bag, may I have this authenticated. Thanks in advance! 

Item name: Authenticate Balenciaga Giant 21 City Giant Gold Hardware
Item number: IDK
Site: I posted here in purseforum.
Item link: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...giant-gold-hardware-21.1009064/#post-33042763


----------



## steffc

Hello! I recently bought this bag, may I have this authenticated. Thanks in advance! 
The seller told me she bought this bag way back 2012 in USA.

Item name: Authenticate Balenciaga Giant 21 City Giant Gold Hardware
Item number: IDK
Site: I posted here in purseforum.
Item link: https://forum.purseblog.com/conversations/authenticate-balenciaga.4169048/


----------



## ksuromax

steffc said:


> Hello! I recently bought this bag, may I have this authenticated. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: Authenticate Balenciaga Giant 21 City Giant Gold Hardware
> Item number: IDK
> Site: I posted here in purseforum.
> Item link: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...giant-gold-hardware-21.1009064/#post-33042763





steffc said:


> Hello! I recently bought this bag, may I have this authenticated. Thanks in advance!
> The seller told me she bought this bag way back 2012 in USA.
> 
> Item name: Authenticate Balenciaga Giant 21 City Giant Gold Hardware
> Item number: IDK
> Site: I posted here in purseforum.
> Item link: https://forum.purseblog.com/conversations/authenticate-balenciaga.4169048/



Hello, please, check this link 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/
take the same pictures of your bag, make sure you take shots in natural light, in straight facing angle, without shade, or flash,in good sharp resolution, and re-post, someone will be around to help you


----------



## steffc

ksuromax said:


> Hello, please, check this link
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/
> take the same pictures of your bag, make sure you take shots in natural light, in straight facing angle, without shade, or flash,in good sharp resolution, and re-post, someone will be around to help you


Thankyousomuch!! I’ll send photos again.


----------



## ksuromax

steffc said:


> Thankyousomuch!! I’ll send photos again.


just make sure they are sharp and not side angled


----------



## Sgmicall

Hello can I please have this balenciaga authenticated.. I recently purchased this bag but I'm convinced its fake sadly!!!! Can someone help confirm this.. Much appreciated x


----------



## muchstuff

Sgmicall said:


> Hello can I please have this balenciaga authenticated.. I recently purchased this bag but I'm convinced its fake sadly!!!! Can someone help confirm this.. Much appreciated x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401932
> View attachment 4401933
> View attachment 4401934
> View attachment 4401935
> View attachment 4401936
> View attachment 4401937
> View attachment 4401938
> View attachment 4401939
> View attachment 4401940
> View attachment 4401941
> View attachment 4401951


Not authentic, sorry!


----------



## Sgmicall

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry!


Thank you.. Just as I predicted!!! Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

Sgmicall said:


> Thank you.. Just as I predicted!!! Thank you


My pleasure, I hope you can get a refund!


----------



## Sgmicall

Any more comments please do.. As I have to show proof to get my money back!!


----------



## muchstuff

Sgmicall said:


> Any more comments please do.. As I have to show proof to get my money back!!


You may have to go to a paid authentication service. Who did you purchase from?


----------



## Sgmicall

muchstuff said:


> You may have to go to a paid authentication service. Who did you purchase from?



From ebay.. Where is the best site to get an authentication or a confirmed non authentic certificate should I say?  Seller name is njamison-uk


----------



## muchstuff

Sgmicall said:


> From ebay.. Where is the best site to get an authentication or a confirmed non authentic certificate should I say?  Seller name is njamison-uk


I've never used one but if you do a search on tPF there should be some info.


----------



## steffc

Here’s the pictures of the bag i recently bought. 
Thanks in advance! 

Please help me authenticate this one.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## steffc

ksuromax said:


> just make sure they are sharp and not side angled


Hi! I already posted pictures in this thread. 
Thankyousomuch in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

steffc said:


> Here’s the pictures of the bag i recently bought.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Please help me authenticate this one.


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Bronwyn77

/Hi am posting this as a reply because I am new and do not see where to begin my posts.. I am looking a three different Balenciaga bags trying to decide on one and I’m wondering if they are authentic ..any of them..


----------



## Bronwyn77




----------



## muchstuff

Bronwyn77 said:


> View attachment 4402280
> View attachment 4402281
> View attachment 4402282
> View attachment 4402283
> View attachment 4402284
> View attachment 4402285
> View attachment 4402286
> View attachment 4402287
> View attachment 4402287
> View attachment 4402288
> View attachment 4402279
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /Hi am posting this as a reply because I am new and do not see where to begin my posts.. I am looking a three different Balenciaga bags trying to decide on one and I’m wondering if they are authentic ..any of them..


Hi, you appear to have four different bags here. Please see the links below for the photos needed to authenticate and the format they need to be in. One bag per post please. I'll save you the trouble on the first two, even with the limited pics I can tell they're fake. If you repost the correct pics of the brown we'll take a look. Same with the denim one at the bottom. All photos must be clear, close up and forward-facing with no angled shots or bends in the tags.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Bronwyn77

So the denim and the grey are fake..I wondered about those two ..the brown one is online on eBay and I will attach all necessary photos of it the other two are on eBay and mercari I am also posting g s pic of mine I bought


----------



## Bronwyn77

I


----------



## muchstuff

Bronwyn77 said:


> View attachment 4402370
> View attachment 4402371
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4402372
> View attachment 4402373
> View attachment 4402375
> View attachment 4402380
> View attachment 4402381


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## LoveJoos

Hi ladies
Please help to authentic the bag before purchasing
Many thanks again


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Hi ladies
> Please help to authentic the bag before purchasing
> Many thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4402560
> View attachment 4402562
> View attachment 4402563
> View attachment 4402565
> View attachment 4402572
> View attachment 4402573
> View attachment 4402576


Could you post a clear pic of the back of the zipper head please, no angles?


----------



## LoveJoos

Is this better?


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Is this better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4402699
> View attachment 4402700
> View attachment 4402701


I’d say authentic. (I know zipper heads can be hard to get photos of!)


----------



## LoveJoos

Thank you for your reply 
Yes very hard to photo 
Even concern if will pull too hard till bit damage


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Thank you for your reply
> Yes very hard to photo
> Even concern if will pull too hard till bit damage


My pleasure.


----------



## akarp317

If you would be so kind.. described as “Vert D’Menthe” but the color in the picture is not translating well, it’s more green in real life. Thanks so much!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

akarp317 said:


> If you would be so kind.. described as “Vert D’Menthe” but the color in the picture is not translating well, it’s more green in real life. Thanks so much!
> 
> View attachment 4402727
> View attachment 4402728
> View attachment 4402729
> View attachment 4402730
> View attachment 4402731
> View attachment 4402732
> View attachment 4402733
> View attachment 4402734


Not authentic in my opinion.


----------



## akarp317

Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

akarp317 said:


> Thank you!


Any time!


----------



## ayxyao

Help again  with this Balenciaga beauty


----------



## muchstuff

ayxyao said:


> Help again  with this Balenciaga beauty


Although I can't focus on the logo on the zipper head (too small) I'd say authentic in my opinion.


----------



## ayxyao

muchstuff said:


> Although I can't focus on the logo on the zipper head (too small) I'd say authentic in my opinion.


Great thanks @muchstuff


----------



## muchstuff

ayxyao said:


> Great thanks @muchstuff


My pleasure!


----------



## Sgmicall

Cna some one of you lovely people help authenticate this before purchasing im concerned as the leather  tag doesn't have black stitching on top otherwise looks authentic 

Ebay Id 113710761493

Thanks in advance


----------



## ksuromax

Sgmicall said:


> Cna some one of you lovely people help authenticate this before purchasing im concerned as the leather  tag doesn't have black stitching on top otherwise looks authentic
> 
> Ebay Id 113710761493
> 
> Thanks in advance


not adequate pictures, all are too blur, not sharp enough, wrong angles, etc 
either you will have to request the seller to take all new pics, or just pass on it.


----------



## Sgmicall

ksuromax said:


> not adequate pictures, all are too blur, not sharp enough, wrong angles, etc
> either you will have to request the seller to take all new pics, or just pass on it.


What shall I ask exactly pictures of what exactly?


----------



## ksuromax

Sgmicall said:


> What shall I ask exactly pictures of what exactly?


there's a link in my signature, please, check, there the sample shots of what's needed.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> there's a link in my signature, please, check, there the sample shots of what's needed.





Sgmicall said:


> What shall I ask exactly pictures of what exactly?


In case you're on your app and can't see the link, here it is...
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Sgmicall

Thank you so much xx


----------



## muchstuff

Sgmicall said:


> Thank you so much xx


No worries, hopefully the seller will be accommodating.


----------



## lilsmiles

Hello, I probably should have authenticated this first before buying... but hoping someone can authenticate with the pictures in the posting.

Item Name: BALENCIAGA AGNEAU ROSE GOLD GIANT 12 CITY MOTOR
Item Number: not sure
Seller ID: eunic0rn
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/BALENC...-GIANT-12-CITY-MOTOR-5bfe55713e0caa447303f170


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

lilsmiles said:


> Hello, I probably should have authenticated this first before buying... but hoping someone can authenticate with the pictures in the posting.
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA AGNEAU ROSE GOLD GIANT 12 CITY MOTOR
> Item Number: not sure
> Seller ID: eunic0rn
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/BALENC...-GIANT-12-CITY-MOTOR-5bfe55713e0caa447303f170


Hi, pics aren't good enough, you can't enlarge them to see detail. When you receive the bag please check the link in red below for photos needed and repost.


----------



## matinaknk

Hello! I am interested in buying this Balenciaga city. Photos are from original seller. If you could just authenticate it for me, I would be so grateful as you will save me from a lot of trouble. Thank you in advance!


----------



## matinaknk




----------



## muchstuff

matinaknk said:


> View attachment 4403995
> View attachment 4403993
> View attachment 4403992


Please check the link below for the pics needed, missing rivet and bale, and the back of the zipper head isn't clear enough. All pics must be clear, close up and forward facing, no angles or bends.


----------



## dlimbo

Hello, any thoughts on the authenticity of this Midday? The seller says she bought it in 2009. I'm especially wondering whether it would be S/S vs F/W as I read that the leather for the latter in 2009 wasn't good. I can't tell the date by looking at the tags though ... She also said she used to polish it with shoe polish 3-4 times a year to keep it nice and conditioned. Not sure if this is something to be concerned about?? 

Item: Midday GSH
Link: https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/glenroy/bags/authentic-black-balenciaga-midday-bag/1215223001

And some extra photos she sent upon request (unfortunately the wrong side of the zipper head):


----------



## muchstuff

dlimbo said:


> Hello, any thoughts on the authenticity of this Midday? The seller says she bought it in 2009. I'm especially wondering whether it would be S/S vs F/W as I read that the leather for the latter in 2009 wasn't good. I can't tell the date by looking at the tags though ... She also said she used to polish it with shoe polish 3-4 times a year to keep it nice and conditioned. Not sure if this is something to be concerned about??
> 
> Item: Midday GSH
> Link: https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/glenroy/bags/authentic-black-balenciaga-midday-bag/1215223001
> 
> And some extra photos she sent upon request (unfortunately the wrong side of the zipper head):
> View attachment 4404456


Looks promising if you're wanting a G21 City, it's not a midday.  But need a pic of the rivet, the back of the zipper head, and a close up of the front tag, I can't enlarge the pic you posted. It's either 2011 or S/S 2012. Make sure to reference your original post number.


----------



## dlimbo

Post #12186 continued. 

Thanks muchstuff! Really, it's a City?? Is that based on the serial number by any chance? Because - my stupid mistake - but I accidentally attached a pic of the wrong label! I need to name my bag pic files better since they are multiplying faster than I expected ...    So here is the correct label and also the back of the rivet. Hopefully that also clears up why she said she bought it 2009 and listed it as a Midday?


----------



## dlimbo

Post #12186 continued.

Sorry, here are the photos (it's getting late!):


----------



## muchstuff

dlimbo said:


> Post #12186 continued.
> 
> Sorry, here are the photos (it's getting late!):
> 
> View attachment 4404480
> View attachment 4404482
> View attachment 4404483
> View attachment 4404484


It was largely based on the tag, the bag is bunched up and it’s hard to tell exactly what it is. Based on the new tag and the fact that I can now enlarge the front tag I’d say this one’s not authentic. The style code is also for a part time.


----------



## dlimbo

muchstuff said:


> It was largely based on the tag, the bag is bunched up and it’s hard to tell exactly what it is. Based on the new tag and the fact that I can now enlarge the front tag I’d say this one’s not authentic. The style code is also for a part time.



Thanks heaps muchstuff. I'll let it go then. I had trouble too with the bunching. I wondered if it mightn't be wide enough for a Midday. I had asked for a second photo with the bag fully stretched but in the second photo it still looks bunched. But it definitely seems too deep for a Part-time I'm guessing. Whatever it is though, I like the look of it! A shame, it seemed like a good price too (for an authentic). Thanks once more!


----------



## muchstuff

dlimbo said:


> Thanks heaps muchstuff. I'll let it go then. I had trouble too with the bunching. I wondered if it mightn't be wide enough for a Midday. I had asked for a second photo with the bag fully stretched but in the second photo it still looks bunched. But it definitely seems too deep for a Part-time I'm guessing. Whatever it is though, I like the look of it! A shame, it seemed like a good price too (for an authentic). Thanks once more!


Totally wrong shape for a PT. Part time also has a vertical seam running down the centre of the bag.


----------



## ayxyao

Hi. Someone is selling this to my mom. Can you help me authenticate this


----------



## dlimbo

muchstuff said:


> Totally wrong shape for a PT. Part time also has a vertical seam running down the centre of the bag.



Interestingly, I found this old post in the authentification thread where someone had a bag with the same code and it was found to be fake (and it doesn't look like a PT OR the bag I was looking at). Perhaps this may be a serial code that was used for a bunch of fakes  ... 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.353791/page-238


----------



## muchstuff

dlimbo said:


> Interestingly, I found this old post in the authentification thread where someone had a bag with the same code and it was found to be fake (and it doesn't look like a PT OR the bag I was looking at). Perhaps this may be a serial code that was used for a bunch of fakes  ...
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.353791/page-238


Yeah I highly doubt whoever was churning out fakes would make a single bag.


----------



## muchstuff

ayxyao said:


> Hi. Someone is selling this to my mom. Can you help me authenticate this


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ayxyao

Thanks @muchstuff you have been a great help to me in this Balenciaga craze I'm in


----------



## muchstuff

ayxyao said:


> Thanks @muchstuff you have been a great help to me in this Balenciaga craze I'm in


Any time!


----------



## Bronwyn77

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Bronwyn77 said:


> Thank you!


My pleasure!


----------



## butterfats

helloo, i need help with this beauty.
I hope the images are sufficient.
Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

butterfats said:


> helloo, i need help with this beauty.
> I hope the images are sufficient.
> Thank you so much!
> View attachment 4406039
> View attachment 4406040
> View attachment 4406041
> View attachment 4406042
> 
> View attachment 4406043
> View attachment 4406044


You’re missing the bale, rivet and the back of the zipper head. When you repost please quote the original post number so we can find these pics easily.


----------



## LoveJoos

Hi ladies
Would like Yr opinion if the bag is authentic 
The number is very distorted


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Hi ladies
> Would like Yr opinion if the bag is authentic
> The number is very distorted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4406370
> View attachment 4406371
> View attachment 4406372
> View attachment 4406373
> View attachment 4406374
> View attachment 4406375
> View attachment 4406376
> View attachment 4406378
> View attachment 4406379


Nothing is screaming fake at me but without being able to see the tag properly I'll have to go with unable to authenticate. Perhaps one of the other ladies will feel more confident, @ksuromax ? @peacebabe ?


----------



## ksuromax

LoveJoos said:


> Hi ladies
> Would like Yr opinion if the bag is authentic
> The number is very distorted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4406370
> View attachment 4406371
> View attachment 4406372
> View attachment 4406373
> View attachment 4406374
> View attachment 4406375
> View attachment 4406376
> View attachment 4406378
> View attachment 4406379





muchstuff said:


> Nothing is screaming fake at me but without being able to see the tag properly I'll have to go with unable to authenticate. Perhaps one of the other ladies will feel more confident, @ksuromax ? @peacebabe ?


looks good from what i can see 
any chance you can take a few more shots of the tag in different light?


----------



## LoveJoos

Are these better?
I try with day light later


----------



## Phenomanon

Item Name: Balenciaga Motocross Giant 12 Hip Bag
Item Number: 283435176673
Seller ID: workoutlinda
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Phenomanon

I have additional photos if you need!


Phenomanon said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga Motocross Giant 12 Hip Bag
> Item Number: 283435176673
> Seller ID: workoutlinda
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Motocross-Giant-12-Hip-Bag/283435176673?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## dlimbo

Hello, any thoughts on this bag in terms of style and colour/vintage as well as authenticity? It doesn't look like a Part Time, is that correct? I'm thinking it's somehow 'wrong' but am keen to know what you think. 

Item: Part Time? 
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Balenci...m1a6e90b7bc:g:NnEAAOSwrHtcMFRt&frcectupt=true
Auction ID: 113524127676


----------



## newbagalert

Hello!! I just purchased a Balenciaga Metallic Edge in the small size and I want to make sure it is authentic. I can’t find much info regarding this. Thanks in advance !

I purchased this from tjmaxx.com online.


----------



## LoveJoos

This is with day light 
Extra photo for the distorted number
Day light is easy to photo
Is this authentic?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Phenomanon said:


> I have additional photos if you need!


The pics posted aren't useful. Please post the front and back of interior tag, the rivet and the back of the zipper head, all clear, close up and forward facing, with no bends in the tag.


----------



## muchstuff

dlimbo said:


> Hello, any thoughts on this bag in terms of style and colour/vintage as well as authenticity? It doesn't look like a Part Time, is that correct? I'm thinking it's somehow 'wrong' but am keen to know what you think.
> 
> Item: Part Time?
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Balenci...m1a6e90b7bc:g:NnEAAOSwrHtcMFRt&frcectupt=true
> Auction ID: 113524127676


Very fake.


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> This is with day light
> Extra photo for the distorted number
> Day light is easy to photo
> Is this authentic?


Much better, I'd say you're good to go.


----------



## muchstuff

newbagalert said:


> Hello!! I just purchased a Balenciaga Metallic Edge in the small size and I want to make sure it is authentic. I can’t find much info regarding this. Thanks in advance !
> 
> I purchased this from tjmaxx.com online.


Can you please post the tags pics so they're right way up, clear and close up with no bends in them? Please reference your original post number.


----------



## LoveJoos

Why is the number so distorted ? Owner says she sending for shop washing before
Can this cause it ?


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Why is the number so distorted ? Owner says she sending for shop washing before
> Can this cause it ?


Yes it can. You might want to find out how they cleaned it, I'd look the pics over carefully. Did she just have the interior cleaned? If the exterior was cleaned was it by a reputable leather expert?


----------



## dlimbo

muchstuff said:


> Very fake.



Hmm, thanks muchstuff. Haven't had a good hit rate lately. Good to know.


----------



## LoveJoos

Noted your comments 
Thank you 
Will update if she does


----------



## muchstuff

dlimbo said:


> Hmm, thanks muchstuff. Haven't had a good hit rate lately. Good to know.


Any time!


----------



## newbagalert

muchstuff said:


> Can you please post the tags pics so they're right way up, clear and close up with no bends in them? Please reference your original post number.



I hope this is better. Original post #12210


----------



## muchstuff

newbagalert said:


> I hope this is better. Original post #12210


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## newbagalert

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


THANK YOU SO MUCH! it's such a pretty bag and I was so worried. Been on my wishlist for a couple years. Thank you for your help


----------



## muchstuff

newbagalert said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH! it's such a pretty bag and I was so worried. Been on my wishlist for a couple years. Thank you for your help


My pleasure!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Much better, I'd say you're good to go.


yes, i agree
in day light it looks just fine


----------



## Phenomanon

Phenomanon said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga Motocross Giant 12 Hip Bag
> Item Number: 283435176673
> Seller ID: workoutlinda
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649



Thanks @muchstuff! Here are additional requested photos.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

Phenomanon said:


> Thanks @muchstuff! Here are additional requested photos.
> 
> View attachment 4407192
> View attachment 4407193
> View attachment 4407195
> View attachment 4407196


Muchstuff was asking for zipperhead underneath, but from what i can see now it looks good to me


----------



## Kat10

Mini city vert jade
2014 1 309544 D94JG  1531
In 2014 Lampo emblem changed to a Capital B this has old logo on zip


----------



## Kat10

Kat10 said:


> Mini city vert jade
> 2014 1 309544 D94JG  1531
> In 2014 Lampo emblem changed to a Capital B this has old logo on zip


I meant 2014 stamp changed to just 'B'


----------



## muchstuff

Kat10 said:


> I meant 2014 stamp changed to just 'B'


Sorry, the site was down for some reason for awhile on my end ...the zipper head changed in F/W 2014, this is S/S. Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Kat10

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, the site was down for some reason for awhile on my end ...the zipper head changed in F/W 2014, this is S/S. Authentic in my opinion.


Thank u!! Here r more pics in case u needed


----------



## muchstuff

Kat10 said:


> Thank u!! Here r more pics in case u needed


My pleasure!


----------



## dlimbo

Hello, could I please authenticate this? I'm also wondering if it's Ardoise or perhaps Argent? Thank you!

Item: Pompon GSH
Seller ID: Luvlabels
Item no: 323310616164
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Balenci...mpom-Handbag-With-Dustbag-Mirror/323310616164


----------



## muchstuff

dlimbo said:


> Hello, could I please authenticate this? I'm also wondering if it's Ardoise or perhaps Argent? Thank you!
> 
> Item: Pompon GSH
> Seller ID: Luvlabels
> Item no: 323310616164
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Balenci...mpom-Handbag-With-Dustbag-Mirror/323310616164


Not authentic, sorry!


----------



## thetreasureward

Hello, I have this Balenciaga Mini Wallet I am trying to be sure it is authentic. I don't see Lampo under the zipper. I have been told someone else had this same one worth $110 it was sold on the website for $90 for a limited time. Ones on ebay and Mercari look just like mine. Help?


----------



## dlimbo

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry!


Damn. That was one was really growing on me... But thanks for the save.


----------



## muchstuff

dlimbo said:


> Damn. That was one was really growing on me... But thanks for the save.


No worries we'll find you one


----------



## muchstuff

thetreasureward said:


> Hello, I have this Balenciaga Mini Wallet I am trying to be sure it is authentic. I don't see Lampo under the zipper. I have been told someone else had this same one worth $110 it was sold on the website for $90 for a limited time. Ones on ebay and Mercari look just like mine. Help?
> 
> View attachment 4407782
> View attachment 4407783
> View attachment 4407785


As mentioned in the other post, this was likely from a perfume sale or something similar and as such I don't really think we can authenticate it unless @ksuromax  or @peacebabe feel they can.


----------



## dlimbo

muchstuff said:


> No worries we'll find you one


Can you tell I'm only slightly obsessed? It's probably good in the long run that the fakes are slowing me down!


----------



## muchstuff

dlimbo said:


> Can you tell I'm only slightly obsessed? It's probably good in the long run that the fakes are slowing me down!


You've just fallen down the slippery slope that is Balenciaga ...


----------



## ksuromax

thetreasureward said:


> Hello, I have this Balenciaga Mini Wallet I am trying to be sure it is authentic. I don't see Lampo under the zipper. I have been told someone else had this same one worth $110 it was sold on the website for $90 for a limited time. Ones on ebay and Mercari look just like mine. Help?
> 
> View attachment 4407782
> View attachment 4407783
> View attachment 4407785





muchstuff said:


> As mentioned in the other post, this was likely from a perfume sale or something similar and as such I don't really think we can authenticate it unless @ksuromax  or @peacebabe feel they can.


it is definitely NOT a Balenciaga collection piece, but looks like it was a freebie at Perfume counter. i really doubt it's worth that much 
these items cannot be authenticated due to lack of proper markers.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## APC1992

Hello may I have this authenticated? Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Anggitaputrich said:


> View attachment 4408020
> View attachment 4408022
> View attachment 4408023
> View attachment 4408024
> View attachment 4408019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello may I have this authenticated? Thank you!


Fake, please, avoid it


----------



## purplypink

Hi, please help me to authenticate this bag. I've only seen the online listing for it but I plan to meet up the seller in a few weeks.

Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Metallic Edge Mini City (Gris Acier)
Link: https://www.olx.ph/item/balenciaga-mini-city-edge-ID8JZhw.html?h=5759724892#seller-details


----------



## muchstuff

purplypink said:


> Hi, please help me to authenticate this bag. I've only seen the online listing for it but I plan to meet up the seller in a few weeks.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Metallic Edge Mini City (Gris Acier)
> Link: https://www.olx.ph/item/balenciaga-mini-city-edge-ID8JZhw.html?h=5759724892#seller-details


All of the pics are just a little too blurry to enlarge but I don't like what I'm seeing. For one thing it has the colour code for black on the tag. I'd pass on it personally.


----------



## csee0288

Hi, I need your help in seeing if the tag and zipper is ok for this metallic edge. I understand I should provide clearer and close up pics but these are the only pics available. Thanks in advance.


----------



## muchstuff

csee0288 said:


> Hi, I need your help in seeing if the tag and zipper is ok for this metallic edge. I understand I should provide clearer and close up pics but these are the only pics available. Thanks in advance.


Without the right photos we can't really help you. The tag pics are at angles that skew the font, you're missing the rivet and bale. We also need pics of the bag itself. We try very hard not to guess, sorry.


----------



## csee0288

muchstuff said:


> Without the right photos we can't really help you. The tag pics are at angles that skew the font, you're missing the rivet and bale. We also need pics of the bag itself. We try very hard not to guess, sorry.


No worries. I understand, will try to update with more pics.


----------



## purplypink

muchstuff said:


> All of the pics are just a little too blurry to enlarge but I don't like what I'm seeing. For one thing it has the colour code for black on the tag. I'd pass on it personally.



Thank you so much, I'll pass on this and find another bag.


----------



## muchstuff

purplypink said:


> Thank you so much, I'll pass on this and find another bag.


Good luck!


----------



## tmnfarah

Please help me authenticate 

Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Mini City Handbag
Item Number: n/a
Seller ID: mgironfox
	

		
			
		

		
	









Link: https://posh.mk/2bAAkJOE2V
Attached are the only pics I have so far but have requested more. Thank you!


----------



## xelprimo

Hi, 
Please help to authenticate this balenciaga city. Do let me know if you need anymore pics! Thanks in advanced!


----------



## tmnfarah

tmnfarah said:


> Please help me authenticate
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Mini City Handbag
> Item Number: n/a
> Seller ID: mgironfox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4409254
> View attachment 4409254
> View attachment 4409255
> View attachment 4409256
> View attachment 4409257
> View attachment 4409258
> View attachment 4409259
> 
> Link: https://posh.mk/2bAAkJOE2V
> Attached are the only pics I have so far but have requested more. Thank you!



More pics


----------



## ksuromax

tmnfarah said:


> Please help me authenticate
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Mini City Handbag
> Item Number: n/a
> Seller ID: mgironfox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4409254
> View attachment 4409254
> View attachment 4409255
> View attachment 4409256
> View attachment 4409257
> View attachment 4409258
> View attachment 4409259
> 
> Link: https://posh.mk/2bAAkJOE2V
> Attached are the only pics I have so far but have requested more. Thank you!





tmnfarah said:


> More pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4409448
> View attachment 4409449


you're missing rivets and zipperhead underneath, plus bale is not clear 
please, get those and re-post


----------



## ksuromax

double post


----------



## ksuromax

xelprimo said:


> Hi,
> Please help to authenticate this balenciaga city. Do let me know if you need anymore pics! Thanks in advanced!


back tag is covered partially by the fabric, please, try to get full, forward facing snap and a proper shot of the bale, i can't see it clearly


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## xelprimo

ksuromax said:


> back tag is covered partially by the fabric, please, try to get full, forward facing snap and a proper shot of the bale, i can't see it clearly



Hi, please see below!


----------



## ksuromax

xelprimo said:


> Hi, please see below!


thank you, i think you are ok to go


----------



## dlimbo

Hello, any thoughts on this? Or even on the leather? It looks a bit dry and cracked to me but maybe it's the poor angle ... Also, I'm not sure why there's no Lampo stamp on the zipper head. Thank you  

Item: Part time RGGH
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/202648649877?ul_noapp=true
ID no.: 202648649877


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



dlimbo said:


> Hello, any thoughts on this? Or even on the leather? It looks a bit dry and cracked to me but maybe it's the poor angle ... Also, I'm not sure why there's no Lampo stamp on the zipper head. Thank you
> 
> Item: Part time RGGH
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/202648649877?ul_noapp=true
> ID no.: 202648649877


----------



## muchstuff

dlimbo said:


> Hello, any thoughts on this? Or even on the leather? It looks a bit dry and cracked to me but maybe it's the poor angle ... Also, I'm not sure why there's no Lampo stamp on the zipper head. Thank you
> 
> Item: Part time RGGH
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/202648649877?ul_noapp=true
> ID no.: 202648649877



2010 rose gold zipper heads were blank. I’m guessing lampo didn’t make rose gold zippers the first year Bal introduced them so they went with some other manufacturer.


----------



## dlimbo

Thanks very much! 


peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag


----------



## dlimbo

Thanks very much! 


peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag


----------



## dlimbo

muchstuff said:


> 2010 rose gold zipper heads were blank. I’m guessing lampo didn’t make rose gold zippers the first year Bal introduced them so they went with some other manufacturer.


Ah, I see. Thanks, so much still to learn.


----------



## Phenomanon

Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga The Hip Shoulder Bag Orange color (SBB0353)
Item Number: 283427720620
Seller ID: marumanshichiho
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-The-Hip-Shoulder-Bag-Orange-color-SBB0353/283427720620?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=0c2c0ea1ae924e07bfd1d4c155a55912&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=283427720620&itm=283427720620&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:ee7ac60d-64f1-11e9-bf93-74dbd18062f1|parentrq:44cf20c916a0ab6442ec3618ffd6244a|iid:1

Additional photos  sent from seller above.


----------



## muchstuff

dlimbo said:


> Ah, I see. Thanks, so much still to learn.


It's endless...


----------



## muchstuff

Phenomanon said:


> View attachment 4410989
> View attachment 4410990
> View attachment 4410991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga The Hip Shoulder Bag Orange color (SBB0353)
> Item Number: 283427720620
> Seller ID: marumanshichiho
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-The-Hip-Shoulder-Bag-Orange-color-SBB0353/283427720620?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=0c2c0ea1ae924e07bfd1d4c155a55912&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=283427720620&itm=283427720620&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:ee7ac60d-64f1-11e9-bf93-74dbd18062f1|parentrq:44cf20c916a0ab6442ec3618ffd6244a|iid:1
> 
> Additional photos  sent from seller above.


It would be nice to see the back of the zipper head but I'd say you'd good to go, S/S 2013 tangerine.


----------



## poohangel

Hi authenticators,
Appreciate your help to authenticate this item. Seller blanked out the serial number partially due to concerns on being copied or used for sales and this was the best photos I could get. Not sure if this is authentic or I should look elsewhere?

This is a balenciaga city mini - bought in 2014 in black lambskin


----------



## muchstuff

poohangel said:


> Hi authenticators,
> Appreciate your help to authenticate this item. Seller blanked out the serial number partially due to concerns on being copied or used for sales and this was the best photos I could get. Not sure if this is authentic or I should look elsewhere?
> 
> This is a balenciaga city mini - bought in 2014 in black lambskin
> 
> View attachment 4411980
> View attachment 4411992
> View attachment 4411991
> View attachment 4411993
> View attachment 4411994
> View attachment 4411987
> View attachment 4411981
> View attachment 4411986
> View attachment 4411984
> View attachment 4411988


I'd like to see clearer pics of the rivet and the tag back please, no bends in the tag. I don't know why she covered the numbers on the back, no one can copy anything from that so please ask if she can uncover them.


----------



## ksuromax

poohangel said:


> Hi authenticators,
> Appreciate your help to authenticate this item. Seller blanked out the serial number partially due to concerns on being copied or used for sales and this was the best photos I could get. Not sure if this is authentic or I should look elsewhere?
> 
> This is a balenciaga city mini - bought in 2014 in black lambskin
> 
> View attachment 4411980
> View attachment 4411992
> View attachment 4411991
> View attachment 4411993
> View attachment 4411994
> View attachment 4411987
> View attachment 4411981
> View attachment 4411986
> View attachment 4411984
> View attachment 4411988


Looks good to me, i don't see anything alarming


----------



## ksuromax

p.s. it possibly was purchased in 2014, but it is from AW 2013 collection


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## poohangel

muchstuff said:


> I'd like to see clearer pics of the rivet and the tag back please, no bends in the tag. I don't know why she covered the numbers on the back, no one can copy anything from that so please ask if she can uncover them.





ksuromax said:


> Looks good to me, i don't see anything alarming





ksuromax said:


> p.s. it possibly was purchased in 2014, but it is from AW 2013 collection



Thank you @ksuromax and @muchstuff! Will see if she can give me a better photo of the tag and rivet but good to know nothing alarming at this stage!


----------



## lilsmiles

lilsmiles said:


> Hello, I probably should have authenticated this first before buying... but hoping someone can authenticate with the pictures in the posting.
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA AGNEAU ROSE GOLD GIANT 12 CITY MOTOR
> Item Number: not sure
> Seller ID: eunic0rn
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/BALENC...-GIANT-12-CITY-MOTOR-5bfe55713e0caa447303f170



Hi authenticators,

Please help me authenticate this bag. Adding pictures, it's been authenticated by Poshmark... I hope I have all the correct pics required. Can add more, let me know


----------



## tmnfarah

Please authenticate!  Thanks in advance!

Item Name: BALENCIAGA MINi GIANT CITY Bag
Item Number: not sure
Seller ID: kcloraine
	

		
			
		

		
	








Link: https://posh.mk/vbBAgMxX9V


----------



## ksuromax

lilsmiles said:


> Hi authenticators,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag. Adding pictures, it's been authenticated by Poshmark... I hope I have all the correct pics required. Can add more, let me know


authentic in my opinion
2011 Anthra


----------



## ksuromax

tmnfarah said:


> Please authenticate!  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA MINi GIANT CITY Bag
> Item Number: not sure
> Seller ID: kcloraine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413427
> View attachment 4413428
> View attachment 4413429
> View attachment 4413430
> View attachment 4413431
> View attachment 4413432
> 
> Link: https://posh.mk/vbBAgMxX9V


these pictures are not good for authentication, we need to see good close-up and sharp shots of bale, rivets, full front and back of the leather tag, and no bending, or side angle, please


----------



## lilsmiles

ksuromax said:


> authentic in my opinion
> 2011 Anthra



Thank you!! Just to clarify, is 2011 when the color anthracite came out? It came with all the original tags and the tag says 2012


----------



## muchstuff

lilsmiles said:


> Thank you!! Just to clarify, is 2011 when the color anthracite came out? It came with all the original tags and the tag says 2012


Anthra was done for many years and in many seasons. Your bag is consistent with S/S 2012 as well as 2011 so your paper tags would be correct.


----------



## ksuromax

lilsmiles said:


> Thank you!! Just to clarify, is 2011 when the color anthracite came out? It came with all the original tags and the tag says 2012


yes, SS 2012 had the same tag, too


----------



## lilsmiles

ksuromax said:


> yes, SS 2012 had the same tag, too


thank you all! so excited for my first Bal  haven't told DH yet...


----------



## dlimbo

Hello, I know I don't have all the required photos but would be grateful if you could let me know your thoughts on this one. Thank you! They can't provide information about the serial number but I am thinking it is Militaire from S/S 2011. 

Item: Pompon with RGGH
Link: https://www.rebelle.com/en/balenciaga-bags-2772872


----------



## ksuromax

dlimbo said:


> Hello, I know I don't have all the required photos but would be grateful if you could let me know your thoughts on this one. Thank you! They can't provide information about the serial number but I am thinking it is Militaire from S/S 2011.
> 
> Item: Pompon with RGGH
> Link: https://www.rebelle.com/en/balenciaga-bags-2772872


not a single picture is helpful, unfortunatelly, cannot comment on this


----------



## dlimbo

ksuromax said:


> not a single picture is helpful, unfortunatelly, cannot comment on this


Thanks anyway ksuromax. I'm not really familiar with this website but based on the lack of personal response from the seller, it doesn't seem likely I can get extra photos. They supposedly have an  authentification process but I have no idea how reliable it is.


----------



## ksuromax

dlimbo said:


> Thanks anyway ksuromax. I'm not really familiar with this website but based on the lack of personal response from the seller, it doesn't seem likely I can get extra photos. They supposedly have an  authentification process but I have no idea how reliable it is.


then apply a golden rule: when in doubt - pass!
better safe than sorry


----------



## dlimbo

ksuromax said:


> then apply a golden rule: when in doubt - pass!
> better safe than sorry


Wise rule I know but it hurts! I was so excited to find this Pom. I had had my eye on one this colour a while back but just hesitated because I wasn't sure the GSH was what I wanted - then it got sold before I made up my mind. So was overjoyed to find it here with RGGH, which I love, and just within budget. Just to mention, the website does have that magnifier option for the images so you see e.g.the bales better. But I noticed this function doesn't seem to work on my mobile.


----------



## ksuromax

dlimbo said:


> Wise rule I know but it hurts! I was so excited to find this Pom. I had had my eye on one this colour a while back but just hesitated because I wasn't sure the GSH was what I wanted - then it got sold before I made up my mind. So was overjoyed to find it here with RGGH, which I love, and just within budget. Just to mention, the website does have that magnifier option for the images so you see e.g.the bales better. But I noticed this function doesn't seem to work on my mobile.


how good/bad is their return policy?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## jkd

Hi there! Could you please let me know if this is authentic? Is it normal for there to be sort of some structure in the bottom panel? Also, I noticed that there is a bit of wear to some piping on the backside and the "cording" inside it seems to be a clear plastic like material, is this normal? Pictures below! TIA!!! I LOVE Balenciaga bags and this is my first but I'm worrying!


----------



## muchstuff

jkd said:


> Hi there! Could you please let me know if this is authentic? Is it normal for there to be sort of some structure in the bottom panel? Also, I noticed that there is a bit of wear to some piping on the backside and the "cording" inside it seems to be a clear plastic like material, is this normal? Pictures below! TIA!!! I LOVE Balenciaga bags and this is my first but I'm worrying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4414427
> View attachment 4414428
> View attachment 4414429
> View attachment 4414430
> View attachment 4414431
> View attachment 4414432
> View attachment 4414433
> View attachment 4414434


Authentic Twiggy. It’s an older bag when the piping was made that way, it became a solid piping in later years.


----------



## jkd

muchstuff said:


> Authentic Twiggy. It’s an older bag when the piping was made that way, it became a solid piping in later years.


THANK YOU!! Seriously thank you SO much! Thrilled to have discovered this forum!


----------



## muchstuff

jkd said:


> THANK YOU!! Seriously thank you SO much! Thrilled to have discovered this forum!


My pleasure, any time!


----------



## hissillyrabbit

Hi, could someone give me some input on this listing?
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenc...calfskin-classic-gold-city-bleu-marine-361294

I tried googling about it and apparently the B on the back tag means it's from 2004 but the font on the front tag seems more recent + I don't think they had tags like this in 2004? I've caught a blatantly fake Dior on fashionphile before so I can't trust them anymore. Thanks for your help.


----------



## muchstuff

hissillyrabbit said:


> Hi, could someone give me some input on this listing?
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenc...calfskin-classic-gold-city-bleu-marine-361294
> 
> I tried googling about it and apparently the B on the back tag means it's from 2004 but the font on the front tag seems more recent + I don't think they had tags like this in 2004? I've caught a blatantly fake Dior on fashionphile before so I can't trust them anymore. Thanks for your help.


While it's true the letter B does stand for F/W 2004 it also stands for S/S 2017 - Balenciaga started the alphabet over again. Please see the link below for pics needed for authentication. All must be clear, close up, forward-facing, no bends in tags and all letters/numbers on tags clearly visible.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## hissillyrabbit

muchstuff said:


> While it's true the letter B does stand for F/W 2004 it also stands for S/S 2017 - Balenciaga started the alphabet over again. Please see the link below for pics needed for authentication. All must be clear, close up, forward-facing, no bends in tags and all letters/numbers on tags clearly visible.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


Thanks for the tip, I have added all the other pictures I could find. My main concern was the label but I guess it's not as glaringly fake as I thought.


----------



## dlimbo

ksuromax said:


> how good/bad is their return policy?


It's not great as in they are based in the EU so don't have the same right of return as in the US for example. They basically offer to relist for free instead of accepting any returns. I'm not sure if that means they don't take commission and cover shipping too.


----------



## ksuromax

dlimbo said:


> It's not great as in they are based in the EU so don't have the same right of return as in the US for example. They basically offer to relist for free instead of accepting any returns. I'm not sure if that means they don't take commission and cover shipping too.


too much of the hassle, imo 
unless you are sure you are going to keep the bag, i would not risk ...


----------



## dlimbo

ksuromax said:


> too much of the hassle, imo
> unless you are sure you are going to keep the bag, i would not risk ...


That said, everywhere seems a hassle to return to from Australia for some reason or other. I am pretty confident I would keep it APART from any nasty surprises with the condition or horrible leather. I do really like this colour/HW combo and doubt I'd find it easily again. Anyway, I'll have more of a think. Thanks


----------



## feistykitten

Hi there! I would really appreciate it if someone could authenticate this bag:


----------



## ksuromax

feistykitten said:


> Hi there! I would really appreciate it if someone could authenticate this bag:
> 
> View attachment 4415194
> View attachment 4415195
> View attachment 4415196
> View attachment 4415197
> View attachment 4415198
> View attachment 4415199
> View attachment 4415200


looks promissing, any chance you can get a snap of the zipper head underneath?


----------



## boyslikebagstoo

Hello! Do you think this bag is authentic?


----------



## ksuromax

Harryste said:


> Hello! Do you think this bag is authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415724
> View attachment 4415725
> View attachment 4415726
> View attachment 4415727
> View attachment 4415728
> View attachment 4415729


Nope, it is not 
Very fake


----------



## boyslikebagstoo

ksuromax said:


> Nope, it is not
> Very fake



Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

Harryste said:


> Thank you!


anytime


----------



## kerstinmaria

Hi there! I was wondering if I could please get some help authenticating this City on Ebay. I asked the seller for the additional photos below, hope they are clear enough!

Thank you very much in advance!

Item Name: authentic balenciaga motorcyce bag green
Item Number: 264236806779
Seller ID: jdan1589
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/264236806779
Additional photos:


----------



## muchstuff

kerstinmaria said:


> Hi there! I was wondering if I could please get some help authenticating this City on Ebay. I asked the seller for the additional photos below, hope they are clear enough!
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!
> 
> Item Name: authentic balenciaga motorcyce bag green
> Item Number: 264236806779
> Seller ID: jdan1589
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/264236806779
> Additional photos:


Authentic in my opinion, very faded S/S 05 dolma I think.


----------



## kerstinmaria

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, very faded S/S 05 dolma I think.



Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

kerstinmaria said:


> Thank you so much!


Any time!


----------



## dinah_dmd

Hello! Help me authenticate this please. 
I’ve read that black should have a 1000 color code, and this one is 5860
I hope the images are clear enough (these are from the online seller).

Thanks in advance!

Item name: mini Twiggy


----------



## muchstuff

dinah_dmd said:


> View attachment 4418279
> View attachment 4418280
> View attachment 4418281
> View attachment 4418282
> View attachment 4418283
> View attachment 4418284
> View attachment 4418285
> View attachment 4418286
> View attachment 4418288
> View attachment 4418287
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! Help me authenticate this please.
> I’ve read that black should have a 1000 color code, and this one is 5860
> I hope the images are clear enough (these are from the online seller).
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: mini Twiggy


The colour code on this bag is for rose poudre. I'm trying to think back as I'm pretty sure there was a problem with that colour code on other bags. At any rate the pics of the bale and the tag front and back aren't good enough, all pics must be forward facing with no bends in the tags.


----------



## dinah_dmd

dinah_dmd said:


> View attachment 4418279
> View attachment 4418280
> View attachment 4418281
> View attachment 4418282
> View attachment 4418283
> View attachment 4418284
> View attachment 4418285
> View attachment 4418286
> View attachment 4418288
> View attachment 4418287
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! Help me authenticate this please.
> I’ve read that black should have a 1000 color code, and this one is 5860
> I hope the images are clear enough (these are from the online seller).
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: mini Twiggy





muchstuff said:


> The colour code on this bag is for rose poudre. I'm trying to think back as I'm pretty sure there was a problem with that colour code on other bags. At any rate the pics of the bale and the tag front and back aren't good enough, all pics must be forward facing with no bends in the tags.




Yes, thank you! Newbie here. I just saw the requirements for authentication. And I’ve asked the seller for the right pics. Also, I don’t know if it’s possible to edit posts.
Thanks again!


----------



## muchstuff

dinah_dmd said:


> Yes, thank you! Newbie here. I just saw the requirements for authentication. And I’ve asked the seller for the right pics. Also, I don’t know if it’s possible to edit posts.
> Thanks again!


No worries. You can edit posts but only for a short period of time after posting. Welcome to tPF!


----------



## dinah_dmd

Hello! 
Help me please. I’ve done my research and am still not sure if this bag is authentic. These are the required pics from post #12307. The color code is 5860 but the bag is black. While taking photos, I’ve noticed that there are tinge of blue in some areas (please see pics). Could it be that 5860 be the code for blue? And that the bag has been recoloured? Will recoloured Balenciaga be a problem in the future? Also, the mirror strap is so thin. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

dinah_dmd said:


> View attachment 4420458
> View attachment 4420457
> View attachment 4420455
> View attachment 4420454
> View attachment 4420453
> View attachment 4420452
> View attachment 4420450
> View attachment 4420449
> View attachment 4420448
> View attachment 4420447
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!
> Help me please. I’ve done my research and am still not sure if this bag is authentic. These are the required pics from post #12307. The color code is 5860 but the bag is black. While taking photos, I’ve noticed that there are tinge of blue in some areas (please see pics). Could it be that 5860 be the code for blue? And that the bag has been recoloured? Will recoloured Balenciaga be a problem in the future? Also, the mirror strap is so thin.
> Thanks in advance!


If you look at the upper left corner of the interior tag you see pink. The code on the tag is, as I mentioned, for rose poudre so I’m guessing the bag’s been dyed. The tassel on the mirror is thin because it’s split, there should be one tassel only. I’m guessing ( can’t tell without seeing the bag) that’s it’s been dyed a very dark blue? Which would account for that blue you see along the seam. Not a fantastic dye job perhaps. That’s my best guess. The mirror doesn’t look like it matches but that could just be lighting.


----------



## rojascaliente

Hello I am new to this site and am trying to figure out how to even post something new in my own thread. I can't figure that out. Looking to buy this balenciaga bag
Town: 240579
Color Powder pink:5860
2014: H
240579.5860.H.002123

This is from craigslist 
https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/clo/d/irvine-balenciaga-pink-leather-agneau/6869747778.html


----------



## ksuromax

rojascaliente said:


> Hello I am new to this site and am trying to figure out how to even post something new in my own thread. I can't figure that out. Looking to buy this balenciaga bag
> Town: 240579
> Color Powder pink:5860
> 2014: H
> 240579.5860.H.002123
> 
> This is from craigslist
> https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/clo/d/irvine-balenciaga-pink-leather-agneau/6869747778.html


hi, you are missing some important pics, and the ones provided are not helpful either
The tag must be clearly visible, not covered by cloth, not bent, not side angled, rivets are too blur, too
please, get the needed pics (samples are in the link in my signature) and re-post


----------



## dinah_dmd

muchstuff said:


> If you look at the upper left corner of the interior tag you see pink. The code on the tag is, as I mentioned, for rose poudre so I’m guessing the bag’s been dyed. The tassel on the mirror is thin because it’s split, there should be one tassel only. I’m guessing ( can’t tell without seeing the bag) that’s it’s been dyed a very dark blue? Which would account for that blue you see along the seam. Not a fantastic dye job perhaps. That’s my best guess. The mirror doesn’t look like it matches but that could just be lighting.



So, it is authentic and has been dyed possibly twice. The mirror matches the bag, also has trace of blue. 
Thank you, muchstuff


----------



## muchstuff

dinah_dmd said:


> View attachment 4420808
> 
> 
> So, it is authentic and has been dyed possibly twice. The mirror matches the bag, also has trace of blue.
> Thank you, muchstuff


I don’t believe I said its been dyed twice. I can’t account for the traces of blue. I’m saying it’s been dyed from its original colour of rose poudre. Whether it’s now black or dark blue you’d be in a better position to say.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## elation

Hey everyone,

Thank you in advance if anyone is able to help me authenticate this! 

Balenciaga black Work in G21 rose gold hardware
Missing dust bag, mirror, and tags


----------



## muchstuff

elation said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Thank you in advance if anyone is able to help me authenticate this!
> 
> Balenciaga black Work in G21 rose gold hardware
> Missing dust bag, mirror, and tags
> 
> View attachment 4420857
> View attachment 4420858
> View attachment 4420859
> View attachment 4420860
> View attachment 4420861
> View attachment 4420863
> View attachment 4420864
> 
> View attachment 4420865


Could you please post the tag back with the “MADE IN ITALY” showing?


----------



## rojascaliente

Hello Thank you for helping me with this. I got all the photos you need now. Sorry I didn't have it all for you last time. Hoping all is legit! Thank you again

Year: 2014
Item number: 240579
Color: Powder Pink 5860


----------



## muchstuff

rojascaliente said:


> Hello Thank you for helping me with this. I got all the photos you need now. Sorry I didn't have it all for you last time. Hoping all is legit! Thank you again
> 
> Year: 2014
> Item number: 240579
> Color: Powder Pink 5860


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## elation

muchstuff said:


> Could you please post the tag back with the “MADE IN ITALY” showing?






Hi muchstuff, hope this picture is clear enough! Thank you so much for taking the time.


----------



## muchstuff

elation said:


> View attachment 4421170
> 
> 
> Hi muchstuff, hope this picture is clear enough! Thank you so much for taking the time.


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## elation

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## muchstuff

elation said:


> Thank you so much!!


My pleasure!


----------



## Paige79

Hi madam/sir authenticator,
 Can you pls. Help me if you can take a look this handbag and check if its authentic or fake. My sister saw this in one of the pre loved shop in our place. 
Hoping you will reply pls. 
     Thank you in advance


----------



## muchstuff

Paige79 said:


> Hi madam/sir authenticator,
> Can you pls. Help me if you can take a look this handbag and check if its authentic or fake. My sister saw this in one of the pre loved shop in our place.
> Hoping you will reply pls.
> Thank you in advance


Not authentic sorry.


----------



## Paige79

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic sorry.


Thank you for fast reply. Now i have proof to show to my sister and tell her not to buy. 
 Thank you so mucn once again☺️


----------



## muchstuff

Paige79 said:


> Thank you for fast reply. Now i have proof to show to my sister and tell her not to buy.
> Thank you so mucn once again☺️


My pleasure, you can tell her there’s no doubt at all.


----------



## Morisa

Hello, can someone please authenticate this Mini City? I was told it is from 2015, although I can't seem to find a matching 2015 color.  If more photos are needed, please let me know.  Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Morisa said:


> Hello, can someone please authenticate this Mini City? I was told it is from 2015, although I can't seem to find a matching 2015 color.  If more photos are needed, please let me know.  Thank you!
> View attachment 4421576
> View attachment 4421577
> View attachment 4421578
> View attachment 4421579
> View attachment 4421580
> View attachment 4421587
> View attachment 4421586
> View attachment 4421581
> View attachment 4421582


Photos aren’t good enough they need to be clear, close up, please see the link below in red for examples.


----------



## Morisa

muchstuff said:


> Photos aren’t good enough they need to be clear, close up, please see the link below in red for examples.



I think I fixed the issue, but let me know if the photos are still not clear enough.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Morisa said:


> I think I fixed the issue, but let me know if the photos are still not clear enough.


----------



## muchstuff

I’m away and have no internet so can only look on my phone and the pics blur if I zoom in. You need a better pic of the bale for sure, please see the link I mentioned for an example. @ksuromax can you take a look?


----------



## Morisa

muchstuff said:


> I’m away and have no internet so can only look on my phone and the pics blur if I zoom in. You need a better pic of the bale for sure, please see the link I mentioned for an example. @ksuromax can you take a look?



Ok, I added 2 more pictures of the bale close-up.  Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

Morisa said:


> Ok, I added 2 more pictures of the bale close-up.  Thank you so much for your help!


No worries, let’s wait for ksuromax to check in. The resolution on close ups isn’t working well enough on this one on my phone . I miss my Mac...


----------



## ksuromax

Morisa said:


> Hello, can someone please authenticate this Mini City? I was told it is from 2015, although I can't seem to find a matching 2015 color.  If more photos are needed, please let me know.  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4421621
> View attachment 4421622
> View attachment 4421623
> View attachment 4421625
> View attachment 4421626
> View attachment 4421627
> View attachment 4421628
> View attachment 4421632





muchstuff said:


> I’m away and have no internet so can only look on my phone and the pics blur if I zoom in. You need a better pic of the bale for sure, please see the link I mentioned for an example. @ksuromax can you take a look?


i am raising the red flag, sorry, not authentic in my opinion


----------



## Morisa

ksuromax said:


> i am raising the red flag, sorry, not authentic in my opinion



Thank you for looking!


----------



## rojascaliente

Hello unfortunately I don’t have any other pics other than these. I hope it is enough. I bought it and it’s being mailed to me and then I panicked wondering if it’s real. I guess I will have more pics once I get it but hoping you can tell enough with these.

103208 first bag
Year 2006
103208.213048
Truffle color


----------



## ksuromax

rojascaliente said:


> Hello unfortunately I don’t have any other pics other than these. I hope it is enough. I bought it and it’s being mailed to me and then I panicked wondering if it’s real. I guess I will have more pics once I get it but hoping you can tell enough with these.
> 
> 103208 first bag
> Year 2006
> 103208.213048
> Truffle color


nope,this is not enough
but what i see, looks very promissing 
(missing the bale, rivets, zipper head underneath)


----------



## Juicy99

Hi everyone, hope you can authenticate this for me! I've already bought it though lol. Fingers crossed!

Thank you


----------



## Juicy99

In ref to the above post 12340, I've added a couple more photos which are hopefully clearer!


----------



## KrengFernando

Can you please help me Authenticate this Balenciaga first classique


----------



## ksuromax

KrengFernando said:


> Can you please help me Authenticate this Balenciaga first classique


this is not a First
the plate is attached to the leather tab in a strange manner (glued??) as any normal onewould have been sewn on the sides
rest of the needed photos are not provided. 
without them we can't comment on authenticity
with given data i raise a red flag


----------



## ksuromax

Juicy99 said:


> View attachment 4422246
> View attachment 4422247
> View attachment 4422248
> View attachment 4422249
> View attachment 4422250
> View attachment 4422251
> View attachment 4422252
> View attachment 4422253
> View attachment 4422246
> View attachment 4422247
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, hope you can authenticate this for me! I've already bought it though lol. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Thank you





Juicy99 said:


> View attachment 4422278
> View attachment 4422279
> 
> In ref to the above post 12340, I've added a couple more photos which are hopefully clearer!


hi, the back of the tag is blur and taken from an angle, can you get a new shot facing forward, not bent, and sharp, please?


----------



## Juicy99

Sorry, hope these are better! In ref to post 12340


----------



## rojascaliente

Hello I have all the pictures you require now. Thank you ahead of time!

103208 first bag
Year 2006 
103208.213048
Truffle color


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

rojascaliente said:


> Hello I have all the pictures you require now. Thank you ahead of time!
> 
> 103208 first bag
> Year 2006
> 103208.213048
> Truffle color


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## KrengFernando

ksuromax said:


> this is not a First
> the plate is attached to the leather tab in a strange manner (glued??) as any normal onewould have been sewn on the sides
> rest of the needed photos are not provided.
> without them we can't comment on authenticity
> with given data i raise a red flag


This has the serial number 103208 which should indicate a first if I'm not mistake. 
Also this has a Z season number.. I have only seen one of these and the tag is not glued but rather hooked into the leather via 2 hooks on the plate's back. 

I added 2 more photos. I am unfamiliar with what photos are required so I will be very grateful if you can point it out. 

Thanks a lot


----------



## muchstuff

KrengFernando said:


> This has the serial number 103208 which should indicate a first if I'm not mistake.
> Also this has a Z season number.. I have only seen one of these and the tag is not glued but rather hooked into the leather via 2 hooks on the plate's back.
> 
> I added 2 more photos. I am unfamiliar with what photos are required so I will be very grateful if you can point it out.
> 
> Thanks a lot


The silver plate doesn’t belong to this bag. A First is a small bag, this looks more along the size of a Work bag. The silver plates are attached by being sewn to the leather through the holes on either side. The First also has rings on the sides to attach a strap. Totally different bag.
We need a photo of the back of the interior tag. The back of the zipper head, with the logo on it. The rivet, which is the back side of the stud holding on the handles, it has notches cut into it.  You won’t have a bale as this bag has no strap. 
If you’re not on the app you should see a link in red below. It’ll give you examples of the pics needed. All pics must be close up, forward facing, clear, no bends in the tags, no weird angles. Please reference your original two post numbers when you repost.


----------



## KrengFernando

Original post number 12342 and 12348. 

The leather tag is sewn all around to the bag interior so I can not see its back. 
Photos of the zipper and rivet attached. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## muchstuff

KrengFernando said:


> Original post number 12342 and 12348.
> 
> The leather tag is sewn all around to the bag interior so I can not see its back.
> Photos of the zipper and rivet attached.
> 
> Thanks for the help


An authentic tag would not be sewn in, you’d see the style numbers etc on the back of the leather part. 
Based on what I can see this bag is not authentic in my opinion.


----------



## KrengFernando

Thank you very much for all your efforts


----------



## muchstuff

KrengFernando said:


> Thank you very much for all your efforts


My pleasure. The silver tag is authentic, just not the bag it’s attached to.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> An authentic tag would not be sewn in, you’d see the style numbers etc on the back of the leather part.
> Based on what I can see this bag is not authentic in my opinion.





muchstuff said:


> My pleasure. The silver tag is authentic, just not the bag it’s attached to.


exactly my point - plate was used to sell the bag as a legit one, while it's not


----------



## Juicy99

ksuromax said:


> hi, the back of the tag is blur and taken from an angle, can you get a new shot facing forward, not bent, and sharp, please?


Hoping these photos are ok in ref to post 12340 and 12341 but please let me know if not! Thank you for all your help in advance


----------



## ksuromax

Juicy99 said:


> View attachment 4422278
> View attachment 4422279
> 
> In ref to the above post 12340, I've added a couple more photos which are hopefully clearer!





Juicy99 said:


> View attachment 4423095
> View attachment 4423096
> View attachment 4423097
> 
> Hoping these photos are ok in ref to post 12340 and 12341 but please let me know if not! Thank you for all your help in advance


Authentic, in my opinion


----------



## Juicy99

ksuromax said:


> Authentic, in my opinion


Yay thank you so much!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Juicy99 said:


> Yay thank you so much!!!


my pleasure


----------



## wchuarsa

Hi,
Can someone help me authenticate my bag? Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

wchuarsa said:


> Hi,
> Can someone help me authenticate my bag? Thank you


looks fine to me


----------



## Shield75

Hi Sister, please help to authenticate this bag, small city goat leather bleu nuit, thank you


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Shield75

Continue post # 12361, Additional photo


----------



## Shield75

Continue post#12361 & 12362
More photo:


----------



## muchstuff

Shield75 said:


> Continue post#12361 & 12362
> More photo:
> View attachment 4423948
> View attachment 4423949
> View attachment 4423952
> View attachment 4423958
> View attachment 4423959
> View attachment 4423962
> View attachment 4423963


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## wchuarsa

ksuromax said:


> looks fine to me


Thank you so much


----------



## Shield75

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you so much  sister, very appreciate.


----------



## Mom2Cuties

Balenciaga Motocross City GH
Rose Gold Hardware
Giant Hardware
ID # 173084*001013

I need help authenticating this bag..Thank you!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Mom2Cuties said:


> Balenciaga Motocross City GH
> Rose Gold Hardware
> Giant Hardware
> ID # 173084*001013
> 
> I need help authenticating this bag..Thank you!!!


Fake, sorry


----------



## qtpixtrm

Hello, it’s been years since I last visited! Hopefully you can help me check on this particular listing as I have never experienced seeing a Metallic Edge bag up close before (and have only done very light reading about it). Hopefully the photos included in the listing will suffice for authentication:

Item Name: Velo Metallic Edge
Item Number: 173867351633
Seller ID: the.fashion.diva
Link: https://m.ebay.ph/itm/Pre-Sale-Rare...lassic-Metallic-Edge-Gold-Black-/173867351633

Thanks in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

qtpixtrm said:


> Hello, it’s been years since I last visited! Hopefully you can help me check on this particular listing as I have never experienced seeing a Metallic Edge bag up close before (and have only done very light reading about it). Hopefully the photos included in the listing will suffice for authentication:
> 
> Item Name: Velo Metallic Edge
> Item Number: 173867351633
> Seller ID: the.fashion.diva
> Link: https://m.ebay.ph/itm/Pre-Sale-Rare...lassic-Metallic-Edge-Gold-Black-/173867351633
> 
> Thanks in advance!


The pics shown aren't really good enough, when I enlarge they blur and the tag pics are sideways which doesn't help. Missing are good pics of the bale and the back of the zipper head. (Just as an FYI, this bag isn't particularly rare, I dislike it when people use that word as a selling point!).


----------



## qtpixtrm

muchstuff said:


> The pics shown aren't really good enough, when I enlarge they blur and the tag pics are sideways which doesn't help. Missing are good pics of the bale and the back of the zipper head. (Just as an FYI, this bag isn't particularly rare, I dislike it when people use that word as a selling point!).



Thanks for the quick reply! I’ve already messaged the seller for additional photos, just waiting on the reply. I will post them here as soon as I get them.


----------



## muchstuff

qtpixtrm said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! I’ve already messaged the seller for additional photos, just waiting on the reply. I will post them here as soon as I get them.


Please reference your original post number when you repost!


----------



## Mom2Cuties

ksuromax said:


> Fake, sorry


Can I ask what detsils tell you that? I totally believe you. Just very curious. Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

Mom2Cuties said:


> Can I ask what detsils tell you that? I totally believe you. Just very curious. Thanks!


just to give you one - see, this is how the rivets should look on authentic bag 
on your bag the notches are not cut deep enough, that's a red flag


----------



## Mom2Cuties

ksuromax said:


> just to give you one - see, this is how the rivets should look on authentic bag
> on your bag the notches are not cut deep enough, that's a red flag


Oh yes, totally see that! The bales are incorrect as well, right? From looking further, it looks like it could be a luxe bag from overseas.


----------



## ksuromax

Mom2Cuties said:


> Oh yes, totally see that! The bales are incorrect as well, right? From looking further, it looks like it could be a luxe bag from overseas.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## inxshopper

Hi everyone! Can you please help authenticate this work? Thank you!


----------



## inxshopper

inxshopper said:


> Hi everyone! Can you please help authenticate this work? Thank you!


Here are some more pics


----------



## muchstuff

inxshopper said:


> Here are some more pics


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## inxshopper

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Awesome thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

inxshopper said:


> Awesome thank you!


Any time!


----------



## rojascaliente

Twiggy 128523
But what’s weird is one rivet has a notch on the handle but the other rivet doesn’t. See pic. That concerns me but everything else checks out. 

I also can not tell what year this is


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag . It may be the transition period of changing the rivet. So your bag MAY BE F/W 2005



rojascaliente said:


> Twiggy 128523
> But what’s weird is one rivet has a notch on the handle but the other rivet doesn’t. See pic. That concerns me but everything else checks out.
> 
> I also can not tell what year this is


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag . It may be the transition period of changing the rivet. So your bag MAY BE F/W 2005


Could possibly be S/S as well peace, the rivets were inconsistent that season.


----------



## peacebabe

Ah .... ok, i thot S/S still flat rivet thru out ....



muchstuff said:


> Could possibly be S/S as well peace, the rivets were inconsistent that season.


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Ah .... ok, i thot S/S still flat rivet thru out ....


Apparently it was a mix from what I've read.


----------



## Julesky

Hi everyone!
Could you please help authenticate this Black Metallic Edge City? The seller said it’s from 2017 but the tag has letter E, which is from 2015. Moreover, the yearcard is supposed to be for Small Metallic Edge i guess? TIA!


----------



## Pitchy S.

My friend just bought this balenciaga bag for me yesterday but I curious about this bag.


----------



## rojascaliente

2014 city bag # 115748 H 
Have not seen a front tag with this font on the metal plate. But read somewhere it did change at one point for a short while but not sure when or how long and if this one is legit for that year. All else looks good I think.


----------



## muchstuff

Pitchy S. said:


> View attachment 4425410
> 
> View attachment 4425412
> 
> View attachment 4425413
> 
> View attachment 4425414
> 
> View attachment 4425418
> View attachment 4425418
> View attachment 4425418
> View attachment 4425414
> View attachment 4425418
> 
> View attachment 4425419
> View attachment 4425422
> View attachment 4425423
> View attachment 4425410
> View attachment 4425412
> View attachment 4425413
> View attachment 4425414
> View attachment 4425418
> View attachment 4425419
> View attachment 4425422
> View attachment 4425423
> View attachment 4425410
> View attachment 4425412
> View attachment 4425413
> View attachment 4425414
> View attachment 4425418
> View attachment 4425419
> View attachment 4425422
> View attachment 4425423
> View attachment 4425424
> 
> My friend just bought this balenciaga bag for me yesterday but I curious about this bag.


Not authentic sorry.


----------



## rojascaliente

It’s missing the front tassel and mirror but other than that in great shape 

Number:115748 CLASSIC CITY
Year: 2016 D
Color: 1160 GRIS FOSSILE


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## antiquitease

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/183795267799

I’d appreciate another set of eyes on this! Thanks.


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine. No red flag



rojascaliente said:


> 2014 city bag # 115748 H
> Have not seen a front tag with this font on the metal plate. But read somewhere it did change at one point for a short while but not sure when or how long and if this one is legit for that year. All else looks good I think.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, pardon me, but are u requesting for your bag to be authenticated? Because your post looks more like an "advertisement"



rojascaliente said:


> It’s missing the front tassel and mirror but other than that in great shape
> 
> Number:115748 CLASSIC CITY
> Year: 2016 D
> Color: 1160 GRIS FOSSILE


----------



## peacebabe

Click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for aauthentication




antiquitease said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/183795267799
> 
> I’d appreciate another set of eyes on this! Thanks.


----------



## Julesky

Julesky said:


> Hi everyone!
> Could you please help authenticate this Black Metallic Edge City? The seller said it’s from 2017 but the tag has letter E, which is from 2015. Moreover, the yearcard is supposed to be for Small Metallic Edge i guess? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 4425369
> View attachment 4425372
> View attachment 4425374
> View attachment 4425375
> View attachment 4425376
> View attachment 4425377
> View attachment 4425378
> View attachment 4425380
> View attachment 4425381



Hi experts, appreciate any input or thoughts on this one. Much thanks!


----------



## peacebabe

The front & back of the tag is not sharp enough to be authenticated.



Julesky said:


> Hi experts, appreciate any input or thoughts on this one. Much thanks!


----------



## Julesky

peacebabe said:


> The front & back of the tag is not sharp enough to be authenticated.



Hello @peacebabe, reupload.
Let me know if it’s still not enough or if you need something more.
Thank you so much!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, the front of tag, i still can't see what i need to confirm. Pls take the photo in straight, forward facing without any bending. As for the back of tag, the right half of it is dark. I know it's difficult, but take the best shot before posting again. Making sure all numbers & wordings are sharp & clear as it's important.



Julesky said:


> View attachment 4426402
> View attachment 4426403
> 
> 
> Hello @peacebabe, reupload.
> Let me know if it’s still not enough or if you need something more.
> Thank you so much!


----------



## Julesky

peacebabe said:


> Hello, the front of tag, i still can't see what i need to confirm. Pls take the photo in straight, forward facing without any bending. As for the back of tag, the right half of it is dark. I know it's difficult, but take the best shot before posting again. Making sure all numbers & wordings are sharp & clear as it's important.



Hello, i’m really sorry for the poor image. Trying my best here.. the numbers and the words itself are really hard to read even with the bare eyes I don’t know how to describe it but it looks like the stamp isn’t pressed deep enough if that’s make sense?
Reupload some shoots of the tag. Hopefully these one can help you. Thanks again @peacebabe


----------



## ksuromax

Julesky said:


> Hi everyone!
> Could you please help authenticate this Black Metallic Edge City? The seller said it’s from 2017 but the tag has letter E, which is from 2015. Moreover, the yearcard is supposed to be for Small Metallic Edge i guess? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 4425369
> View attachment 4425372
> View attachment 4425374
> View attachment 4425375
> View attachment 4425376
> View attachment 4425377
> View attachment 4425378
> View attachment 4425380
> View attachment 4425381





Julesky said:


> Hi experts, appreciate any input or thoughts on this one. Much thanks!


as a side note to your question - the paper does not belong to this bag, hence the variation on the years, letter E stands for 2015 AW season


----------



## Julesky

ksuromax said:


> as a side note to your question - the paper does not belong to this bag, hence the variation on the years, letter E stands for 2015 AW season



Agree. The year card doesn’t belong to this bag. The seller wouldn’t admit it though. Luckily, she accept the return by tomorrow at the latest.

Since i couldn’t take proper photos with natural lighting (it’s already evening when i took them) and you’re also finding it difficult to authenticate because you’re not able to see what you need to confirm in the tag, maybe it’s a sign that it’s a fake? I’ll return the bag in this case and make peace with it.

Thank you so much for your patience and taking the time to give your input.


----------



## LoveJoos

Hi all
Can trouble you to authentic?
Many thanks again


----------



## LoveJoos

Sorry for repeated photo


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> View attachment 4426609
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all
> Can trouble you to authentic?
> Many thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426590
> View attachment 4426591
> View attachment 4426593
> View attachment 4426594
> View attachment 4426595
> View attachment 4426596


Photos aren't good enough. I know you've posted here before, please read the link below and be aware fo the pics needed and the position they need to be in!
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## muchstuff

It's time yet again to remind everyone to PLEASE BE AWARE OF THE PHOTOS NEEDED FOR AUTHENTICATION AND THE POSITION THEY NEED TO BE IN. We honestly spend more time asking people to repost with pics needed than we spend authenticating. Posting with a partial list of photos, or photos that are blurred, dark, at an angle, with tags bent or partially obstructed, will not allow us to help you.
PLEASE SEE THE LINK BELOW FOR EXAMPLES. AS STATED ELSEWHERE, WE RESERVE THE RIGHT TO IGNORE ANY POST THAT DOES NOT PROVIDE THE INFO NEEDED.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## rojascaliente

peacebabe said:


> Hello, pardon me, but are u requesting for your bag to be authenticated? Because your post looks more like an "advertisement"





peacebabe said:


> Hello, pardon me, but are u requesting for your bag to be authenticated? Because your post looks more like an "advertisement"



hello sorry no this was not an advertisement. I was asking for this purse to be authenticated by another set of eyes than mine. I don’t own this purse but wanted to buy it. But I missed the opportunity. It already sold last night to someone. Ugh. Thank you though no need to authenticate this one any longer.


----------



## ksuromax

Julesky said:


> Agree. The year card doesn’t belong to this bag. The seller wouldn’t admit it though. Luckily, she accept the return by tomorrow at the latest.
> 
> Since i couldn’t take proper photos with natural lighting (it’s already evening when i took them) and you’re also finding it difficult to authenticate because you’re not able to see what you need to confirm in the tag, maybe it’s a sign that it’s a fake? I’ll return the bag in this case and make peace with it.
> 
> Thank you so much for your patience and taking the time to give your input.


it could be a legit one, but because we only work with pictures, and are unable to hold it to check the leather, and other details in person, unfortunately sometimes we cannot give firm advice YES or NO, hence, when in doubt - pass. 
Market is full of nice bags, just wait a bit and you'll find your perfect and undoubtfully authentic one!


----------



## Julesky

ksuromax said:


> it could be a legit one, but because we only work with pictures, and are unable to hold it to check the leather, and other details in person, unfortunately sometimes we cannot give firm advice YES or NO, hence, when in doubt - pass.
> Market is full of nice bags, just wait a bit and you'll find your perfect and undoubtfully authentic one!



Thank you @ksuromax 
I’m sorrry for having bothered you all. Have a nice day!


----------



## ksuromax

Julesky said:


> Thank you @ksuromax
> I’m sorrry for having bothered you all. Have a nice day!


no bother at all, shame we could not help


----------



## LoveJoos

Yes sorry 
It's hard as seller dun provide after asking few times

I won't post here if its incomplete again
So sorry about it


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Yes sorry
> It's hard as seller dun provide after asking few times
> 
> I won't post here if its incomplete again
> So sorry about it


I know it can be frustrating when the seller won't cooperate but when the only thing we have to go by are photos we're kind of stuck if we don't have them. Keep trying, we're happy to help when we can!


----------



## houseof999

Can someone kindly look at this? 

Item Name: first bag
Item Number: n/a (?)
Seller ID: charlybennet
Link: https://posh.mk/MFOrtbKDyW

Let me know if I need to ask for additional pics. Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Can someone kindly look at this?
> 
> Item Name: first bag
> Item Number: n/a (?)
> Seller ID: charlybennet
> Link: https://posh.mk/MFOrtbKDyW
> 
> Let me know if I need to ask for additional pics. Thanks!


You're missing a pic of the back of the zipper head but the pics shown are adequate enough for me to say authentic.


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> You're missing a pic of the back of the zipper head but the pics shown are adequate enough for me to say authentic.


Thank you! I knew I forgot something! Thank you again! [emoji257]


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! I knew I forgot something! Thank you again! [emoji257]


My pleasure!


----------



## ksuromax

houseof999 said:


> Can someone kindly look at this?
> 
> Item Name: first bag
> Item Number: n/a (?)
> Seller ID: charlybennet
> Link: https://posh.mk/MFOrtbKDyW
> 
> Let me know if I need to ask for additional pics. Thanks!





houseof999 said:


> Thank you! I knew I forgot something! Thank you again! [emoji257]


i agree with Muchstuff, and as a side note, i have a Work in this leather/colour, it's dreamy! so soft, yet thick and supple!


----------



## houseof999

ksuromax said:


> i agree with Muchstuff, and as a side note, i have a Work in this leather/colour, it's dreamy! so soft, yet thick and supple!


Thank you.  I'm sold! [emoji7] I can't wait to get this beauty!


----------



## muchstuff

K Avetiss said:


> I think I can help you to solve your problem. Here is the company where are only original bags. It is Dream Luxury Cebu and there is a great variety of bags. The company offers authentication services for the bags via the Entrupy equipment for those who doubt their authenticity.
> You can see https://luxurybagscebu.com
> I hope I helped.


Please keep your solicitations for this website off of the AT thread. I know you're new to tPF and welcome! And I don't know you're affiliation with this website.  But this is a thread for authentication purposes only.


----------



## ZuzanaF

Hi guys,

Can you please help me authenticate this bag on eBay?

Item name: Balenciaga City

I believe it’s got all the pictures necessary for the job. I think it looks legit but I’m not 100% sure.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-City-Burgundy-Bag-/223451912374

Attaching the front of the tag as it’s not included on eBay. 

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## ZuzanaF

ZuzanaF said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag on eBay?
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga City
> 
> I believe it’s got all the pictures necessary for the job. I think it looks legit but I’m not 100% sure.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-City-Burgundy-Bag-/223451912374
> 
> Attaching the front of the tag as it’s not included on eBay.
> 
> Thank you so much!!!



Here is a clearer picture of the back of the tag as the one on eBay is not very clear.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

ZuzanaF said:


> Here is a clearer picture of the back of the tag as the one on eBay is not very clear.


Authentic Rouge Cerise


----------



## ZuzanaF

ksuromax said:


> Authentic Rouge Cerise


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

ZuzanaF said:


> Thank you!


my pleasure


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Sorry if this is the wrong place, i bought this bag from a old Spanish handbag shop in Malaga province. Is it real Balenciaga?.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Hi, sorry if this is in the wrong place, or a double post. I bought this Balenciaga bag from a old style boutique in Malaga province of Spain. Do you believe it to be real? or have any info about it?


----------



## rojascaliente

Can you please authenticate this? I am a bit sketch that this is real. I have this same type of town bag but the number is different (240579 is my town bag) and the one I want to buy is 245079 which makes me think this might be fake. Some of the numbers are swapped. But maybe balenciaga swapped numbers around some years, who knows!  

245079 .1202 . I. 52747
Arena gray


----------



## ksuromax

rojascaliente said:


> Can you please authenticate this? I am a bit sketch that this is real. I have this same type of town bag but the number is different (240579 is my town bag) and the one I want to buy is 245079 which makes me think this might be fake. Some of the numbers are swapped. But maybe balenciaga swapped numbers around some years, who knows!
> 
> 245079 .1202 . I. 52747
> Arena gray


that was the transitional period and a few anomalies slipped through, among which, i believe, the mixed up Town code was
@muchstuff correct me if i'm wrong please
rest of the features look good to me


----------



## ksuromax

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Hi, sorry if this is in the wrong place, or a double post. I bought this Balenciaga bag from a old style boutique in Malaga province of Spain. Do you believe it to be real? or have any info about it?


sorry, i am of no help with this one, but let's see what @aalinne_72 thinks, maybe she can help you


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> that was the transitional period and a few anomalies slipped through, among which, i believe, the mixed up Town code was
> @muchstuff correct me if i'm wrong please
> rest of the features look good to me


I've been searching and can't find anything to corroborate the incorrect tag issue but I agree with @ksuromax , the bag looks authentic to me. We know that anomalies exist which is why we check so many details.


----------



## babyskyblue

Hello Authenticator:

Item Name (if you know it):  Balenciaga Mini Edge City (purchased from ****** online)
Link (if available):  N/A

It is the size of the bag which led me wondered.  Size is smaller than the one seen in store.  Subject bag is appx 8” x 5” x 2” (vs 9” x 6.5” x 3”).  Wonder if this is the new size but I have not been able to search anything online or from the subject site.

Thank you very much.


----------



## babyskyblue

Cont'd......Balenciaga Mini Edge City (purchased from ****** online)


----------



## muchstuff

babyskyblue said:


> Cont'd......Balenciaga Mini Edge City (purchased from ****** online)


I answered you on your other thread, thought perhaps it's the nano but the style code doesn't correspond to either the mini or the nano from previous seasons as far as I can tell. @ksuromax do you know if there was a code change for the nano or the mini for the new season?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I answered you on your other thread, thought perhaps it's the nano but the style code doesn't correspond to either the mini or the nano from previous seasons as far as I can tell. @ksuromax do you know if there was a code change for the nano or the mini for the new season?


nope, i don't


----------



## LostInBal

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Hi, sorry if this is in the wrong place, or a double post. I bought this Balenciaga bag from a old style boutique in Malaga province of Spain. Do you believe it to be real? or have any info about it?


Hello there!
Here you have the explanation..
Also the link to original thread for further info:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/old-balenciaga.11530/#post-32040987


----------



## muchstuff

babyskyblue said:


> Cont'd......Balenciaga Mini Edge City (purchased from ****** online)





ksuromax said:


> nope, i don't



If you're looking for authentication your missing a couple of pics. With so many changes going on at Balenciaga and this being a new season bag I don't know if we can help you. Based on earlier season the size SEEMS closer to a nano than a mini but as stated I can't find anything on this particular style code. Have they changed style codes? Have they changed the size of the mini? I just don't know...


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## babyskyblue

muchstuff said:


> If you're looking for authentication your missing a couple of pics. With so many changes going on at Balenciaga and this being a new season bag I don't know if we can help you. Based on earlier season the size SEEMS closer to a nano than a mini but as stated I can't find anything on this particular style code. Have they changed style codes? Have they changed the size of the mini? I just don't know...



Thanks!!!


----------



## mrauthor

Hi,

Could you please help to authenticate this bag for me?
I come across this bag in instagram and since I'm new in this forum, I try to find the information on google related to Balenciaga.

I believe the model is weekender and everything looks pretty solid to me, including the lampo zipper, but the serial code is for Giant Part Time.

Is this authentic? If it is not, could you please tell me the reasons why?

Thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

babyskyblue said:


> Thanks!!!


Did HG bags have the dimensions listed for the bag you purchased?


----------



## muchstuff

mrauthor said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please help to authenticate this bag for me?
> I come across this bag in instagram and since I'm new in this forum, I try to find the information on google related to Balenciaga.
> 
> I believe the model is weekender and everything looks pretty solid to me, including the lampo zipper, but the serial code is for Giant Part Time.
> 
> Is this authentic? If it is not, could you please tell me the reasons why?
> 
> Thank you.


Not authentic, sorry. You mentioned one of the reasons yourself, style code is wrong. None of the other markers we look at are correct either.


----------



## mrauthor

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry. You mentioned one of the reasons yourself, style code is wrong. None of the other markers we look at are correct either.



Thank you so much for the quick response @muchstuff. It really helps. Don't be sorry, I haven't bought it anyway.

Thank you!


----------



## Julesky

Hello..
Need your help again to authenticate this Metallic City Edge Black from local seller.
Hope this time the photos are clear enough. Let me know if you need more photos. TIA!


----------



## babyskyblue

muchstuff said:


> Did HG bags have the dimensions listed for the bag you purchased?



it was listed as the dimension of a Mini, 9" x 6.5" x 3", likely by mistake.  That's why I was very surprised when I received the bag this small.


----------



## muchstuff

mrauthor said:


> Thank you so much for the quick response @muchstuff. It really helps. Don't be sorry, I haven't bought it anyway.
> 
> Thank you!


Any time!


----------



## muchstuff

Julesky said:


> Hello..
> Need your help again to authenticate this Metallic City Edge Black from local seller.
> Hope this time the photos are clear enough. Let me know if you need more photos. TIA!
> 
> View attachment 4431482
> View attachment 4431483
> View attachment 4431484
> View attachment 4431485
> View attachment 4431486
> View attachment 4431487
> View attachment 4431488
> View attachment 4431489
> View attachment 4431490
> View attachment 4431491


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

babyskyblue said:


> it was listed as the dimension of a Mini, 9" x 6.5" x 3", likely by mistake.  That's why I was very surprised when I received the bag this small.


I think you have good reason to return if it's not what you want. HG has clearly made an error. You can compare the sizes on the Bal website as reference as well.


----------



## babyskyblue

muchstuff said:


> I think you have good reason to return if it's not what you want. HG has clearly made an error. You can compare the sizes on the Bal website as reference as well.



Yes!  She’s very kind to agree to take it back!   Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

babyskyblue said:


> Yes!  She’s very kind to agree to take it back!   Thanks so much for your help!


Good luck on your search!


----------



## Julesky

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.



Thank you @muchstuff


----------



## muchstuff

Julesky said:


> Thank you @muchstuff


My pleasure!


----------



## rojascaliente

I have a question for authentication purposes. Do all balenciaga bag tags on the inside of the bag have black thread at the top of the tag despite the color of the purse? Is this true for all years and all styles of bag?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

rojascaliente said:


> I have a question for authentication purposes. Do all balenciaga bag tags on the inside of the bag have black thread at the top of the tag despite the color of the purse? Is this true for all years and all styles of bag?


Cities with classic hardware yes but I can’t swear to all bags. Or the more current bags.


----------



## rojascaliente

muchstuff said:


> Cities with classic hardware yes but I can’t swear to all bags. Or the more current bags.


So what about the town and first bags? Should there be black thread at the top that connects the tag to the purse? I learned something as I thought all bal tags should have the black thread.


----------



## muchstuff

rojascaliente said:


> So what about the town and first bags? Should there be black thread at the top that connects the tag to the purse? I learned something as I thought all bal tags should have the black thread.


If you look back to the older bags generally yes. I’ve seen some anomalies.


----------



## muchstuff

@rojascaliente I've had a chat regarding the black thread and it's only on some of the SLGs that you'd not see it. And of course we're not accounting for the newer styles. I could have sworn we saw some anomalies but I'm alone on that so I'm probably wrong.


----------



## peacebabe

I would say all of the LADIES MOTOR range BAGS (safely say prior 2018), must / should have black thread on top of the inner tag. 



rojascaliente said:


> So what about the town and first bags? Should there be black thread at the top that connects the tag to the purse? I learned something as I thought all bal tags should have the black thread.


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> I would say all of the LADIES MOTOR range BAGS (safely say prior 2018), must / should have black thread on top of the inner tag.





rojascaliente said:


> I have a question for authentication purposes. Do all balenciaga bag tags on the inside of the bag have black thread at the top of the tag despite the color of the purse? Is this true for all years and all styles of bag?


@peacebabe has also pointed out that the Papier line isn't included in the "black thread" rule. (I knew there were SOME bags ).


----------



## rojascaliente

Hello can you please let me know if this is real. It’s a great deal but my brown first bag has a different serial number so not sure. Looking for gray 

240577 1202 1669


----------



## ksuromax

rojascaliente said:


> Hello can you please let me know if this is real. It’s a great deal but my brown first bag has a different serial number so not sure. Looking for gray
> 
> 240577 1202 1669


you are missing zipper head, and the number can be different because it has different hardware, it looks promissing to me, please, post a snap of the zipper head to confirm


----------



## imfabulous

Hello Ladies!

I hope you’re all well.

Please help me authenticate this and help me determine which year and season it was released?

Thank you [emoji3]


----------



## houseof999

imfabulous said:


> View attachment 4433523
> View attachment 4433524
> View attachment 4433525
> View attachment 4433526
> View attachment 4433527
> View attachment 4433528
> View attachment 4433529
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I hope you’re all well.
> 
> Please help me authenticate this and help me determine which year and season it was released?
> 
> Thank you [emoji3]


Weren't you already told it's not authentic in the ID thread?


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Weren't you already told it's not authentic in the ID thread?


Yes she was. Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## imfabulous

houseof999 said:


> Weren't you already told it's not authentic in the ID thread?



Thank you so much for your quick response. How did you know it wasn’t so I can tell the seller.


----------



## houseof999

imfabulous said:


> Thank you so much for your quick response. How did you know it wasn’t so I can tell the seller.


Sorry I'm not allowed to discuss specific details.


----------



## muchstuff

imfabulous said:


> Thank you so much for your quick response. How did you know it wasn’t so I can tell the seller.


We don’t discuss details so as to not help out the bad guys. But if you compare the details to an authentic Bal it should be fairly obvious.


----------



## ayxyao

Hi loves! Please help me with this beauty
Balenciaga City


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## houseof999

@muchstuff just received the 2007 first lady in red yesterday! Here are the zipper bottom pics! Waiting for a final confirmation on authenticity. Do you know what was the official name of the color? 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Forgot to quote original post. #12412


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> @muchstuff just received the 2007 first lady in red yesterday! Here are the zipper bottom pics! Waiting for a final confirmation on authenticity. Do you know what was the official name of the color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434304
> View attachment 4434305
> 
> 
> Forgot to quote original post. #12412


F/W 2007 tomate


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> F/W 2007 tomate


Yay! Thank you! Seller described it strawberry but I didn't think that was the official color name. Off to carrying this beauty! [emoji7]


----------



## muchstuff

ayxyao said:


> Hi loves! Please help me with this beauty
> Balenciaga City


Could you please post a pic of a different rivet and a better pic of the tag front? We need to be able to read the entire tag and the lighting on this isn't making that possible.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Yay! Thank you! Seller described it strawberry but I didn't think that was the official color name. Off to carrying this beauty! [emoji7]


Enjoy!


----------



## ayxyao

muchstuff said:


> Could you please post a pic of a different rivet and a better pic of the tag front? We need to be able to read the entire tag and the lighting on this isn't making that possible.


Ok I'll ask the seller.. many thanks


----------



## ayxyao

muchstuff said:


> Could you please post a pic of a different rivet and a better pic of the tag front? We need to be able to read the entire tag and the lighting on this isn't making that possible.


Hi @muchstuff .. here are the requested photos


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> F/W 2007 tomate





houseof999 said:


> Yay! Thank you! Seller described it strawberry but I didn't think that was the official color name. Off to carrying this beauty! [emoji7]


Lovelies, 2007 was TomatO, Tomate was in 2010 SS


----------



## houseof999

ksuromax said:


> Lovelies, 2007 was TomatO, Tomate was in 2010 SS


[emoji38][emoji38] why of course! So not a tomayto, tomahto! In this case there really is a difference!! Was 2010 Chevre leather too? Off to Google. [emoji16]


----------



## ksuromax

houseof999 said:


> [emoji38][emoji38] why of course! So not a tomayto, tomahto! In this case there really is a difference!! Was 2010 Chevre leather too? Off to Google. [emoji16]


nope, 2010 was agneau


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> nope, 2010 was agneau





houseof999 said:


> [emoji38][emoji38] why of course! So not a tomayto, tomahto! In this case there really is a difference!! Was 2010 Chevre leather too? Off to Google. [emoji16]



As @ksuromax says, agneau. But 2010 was one of my favourite years for agneau.


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> As @ksuromax says, agneau. But 2010 was one of my favourite years for agneau.


Thank you. So far I only know Chevre leather.  Maybe in future I'll find an agneau in an amazing color. [emoji16] I know this can't be the last Bal for me if I can help it. Lol!


----------



## rojascaliente

ksuromax said:


> that was the transitional period and a few anomalies slipped through, among which, i believe, the mixed up Town code was
> @muchstuff correct me if i'm wrong please
> rest of the features look good to me


Thank you for this but notice that the thread at the top of the tag is grey. Is that ok or was that also a transitional period too?  Just want to make sure before I buy this.


----------



## Narnanz

I would just like to say a that even though I probably wont own a Bal anytime soon, I love watching these wonderful authenticators looking out for all the members here...the conversations about leathers and colours...the searching out for answers to members questions...the imparting of knowledge is one of the best things about this forum...and im so glad I joined.
I hope you all dont mind that I lurk...Ive discovered so many brands Ive never heard of before and its been a great learning experience.


----------



## muchstuff

rojascaliente said:


> Thank you for this but notice that the thread at the top of the tag is grey. Is that ok or was that also a transitional period too?  Just want to make sure before I buy this.


I can't say for certain that it's grey, sometimes the black is hard to tell in photos. You could ask for another pic and see if that helps.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> I would just like to say a that even though I probably wont own a Bal anytime soon, I love watching these wonderful authenticators looking out for all the members here...the conversations about leathers and colours...the searching out for answers to members questions...the imparting of knowledge is one of the best things about this forum...and im so glad I joined.
> I hope you all dont mind that I lurk...Ive discovered so many brands Ive never heard of before and its been a great learning experience.


What a kind comment, thank you! And we encourage people to lurk, I do the same on some other threads!


----------



## rojascaliente

muchstuff said:


> I can't say for certain that it's grey, sometimes the black is hard to tell in photos. You could ask for another pic and see if that helps.


Yes I asked and she said grey!  Ugh so does that mean it’s not real while all the other things check out?


----------



## muchstuff

rojascaliente said:


> Yes I asked and she said grey!  Ugh so does that mean it’s not real while all the other things check out?


We can only go on what we see. The other details look good and without having the bag in hand that's all we can say. If you're unsure I'd give it a  pass.


----------



## ayxyao

ayxyao said:


> Hi @muchstuff .. here are the requested photos


Hi experts  please update me about my queries if you have time.. may many thanks


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Lovelies, 2007 was TomatO, Tomate was in 2010 SS


Oops I missed this post. I was being very French .


----------



## muchstuff

ayxyao said:


> Hi experts  please update me about my queries if you have time.. may many thanks


Somehow I missed a couple of posts, a couple of us had a look, I'd say you're good to go.


----------



## ayxyao

muchstuff said:


> Somehow I missed a couple of posts, a couple of us had a look, I'd say you're good to go.


Great thanks


----------



## muchstuff

ayxyao said:


> Great thanks


Any time!


----------



## ksuromax

Narnanz said:


> I would just like to say a that even though I probably wont own a Bal anytime soon, I love watching these wonderful authenticators looking out for all the members here...the conversations about leathers and colours...the searching out for answers to members questions...the imparting of knowledge is one of the best things about this forum...and im so glad I joined.
> I hope you all dont mind that I lurk...Ive discovered so many brands Ive never heard of before and its been a great learning experience.


thank you!


----------



## qtpixtrm

qtpixtrm said:


> Hello, it’s been years since I last visited! Hopefully you can help me check on this particular listing as I have never experienced seeing a Metallic Edge bag up close before (and have only done very light reading about it). Hopefully the photos included in the listing will suffice for authentication:
> 
> Item Name: Velo Metallic Edge
> Item Number: 173867351633
> Seller ID: the.fashion.diva
> Link: https://m.ebay.ph/itm/Pre-Sale-Rare...lassic-Metallic-Edge-Gold-Black-/173867351633
> 
> Thanks in advance!



So the seller apparently already sold the bag in the link I provided, but offered me this one instead. I am attaching photos for your reference. Based on what I’ve read in the past week, all signs points to authentic, but wanted to be absolutely sure. Hope the attached photos will suffice this time (made sure to check the list of required photos). Thanks again!


----------



## ksuromax

qtpixtrm said:


> So the seller apparently already sold the bag in the link I provided, but offered me this one instead. I am attaching photos for your reference. Based on what I’ve read in the past week, all signs points to authentic, but wanted to be absolutely sure. Hope the attached photos will suffice this time (made sure to check the list of required photos). Thanks again!
> 
> View attachment 4434967
> 
> View attachment 4434969
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434972
> View attachment 4434970
> 
> View attachment 4434971


authentic


----------



## qtpixtrm

ksuromax said:


> authentic



YAY! Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

qtpixtrm said:


> YAY! Thank you!


most welcome


----------



## ayxyao

muchstuff said:


> Somehow I missed a couple of posts, a couple of us had a look, I'd say you're good to go.


Hi when you say "good to go" it means it's authentic right?  sorry just had to make sure I understand it right hahahaha


----------



## muchstuff

ayxyao said:


> Hi when you say "good to go" it means it's authentic right?  sorry just had to make sure I understand it right hahahaha


Yes, authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## linA85

Need help authenticating 
*Balenciaga bag.*


----------



## imfabulous

houseof999 said:


> Sorry I'm not allowed to discuss specific details.



Thank you so much [emoji6] I am an LV lover but had one Balenciaga Bag and sold it a couple of years ago now I regret it and want to buy a PreLoved one without being ripped off. So glad you were able to help me. Much Love [emoji173]️


----------



## linA85

Help authenticate my balenciaga bag


----------



## muchstuff

linA85 said:


> Help authenticate my balenciaga bag


Not  authentic.


----------



## linA85

muchstuff said:


> Not  authentic.


What makes bag not authentic? New to this brand


----------



## muchstuff

linA85 said:


> What makes bag not authentic? New to this brand


I'm sorry but we don't discuss details like that on this thread so as not to help the counterfeiters. But every detail we look at is wrong on this bag.


----------



## ayxyao

muchstuff said:


> Yes, authentic in my opinion.


Great thanks


----------



## muchstuff

ayxyao said:


> Great thanks


Any time!


----------



## linA85

muchstuff said:


> I'm sorry but we don't discuss details like that on this thread so as not to help the counterfeiters. But every detail we look at is wrong on this bag.


Thank you for letting me know. I didn’t spend much on bag. Found at my local goodwill for $7.99 lol.


----------



## muchstuff

linA85 said:


> Thank you for letting me know. I didn’t spend much on bag. Found at my local goodwill for $7.99 lol.


Glad to hear it wasn't expensive!


----------



## Trisha A

Hi, please help me authenticate this

Item Name: B velo 
Item Number: 235216 1170 213048
Seller ID: https://www.ebay.com/usr/llclark21
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Velo-Crossbody-in-Anthracite/173905017479

If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
then attach any photos


----------



## tatiana6909

hi ladies,

would appreciate if you could check this bag out. thanks!

Item Name: 60% Off! Mint Authentic 2014 Balenciaga Giant 12 City Gold Bag Rose Azalee
Item Number: 183769891672
Seller ID: the.fashion.diva
Link: https://www.ebay.ph/itm/60-Off-Mint...lee/183769891672?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144


----------



## *Jenn*

Please help me authenticate the following bag! 

Item Name: BALENCIAGA City Green Apple Leather Bag, AUTHENTIC
Item Number: 303144142196


Seller ID: ludok11  https://www.ebay.com/usr/ludok11?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...142196?hash=item4694cc8574:g:3fQAAOSw2hdczi9t


ETA: i have already contacted the seller and asked for additional photos of the bale, rivet, and zipper


----------



## ksuromax

Trisha AV said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this
> 
> Item Name: B velo
> Item Number: 235216 1170 213048
> Seller ID: https://www.ebay.com/usr/llclark21
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Velo-Crossbody-in-Anthracite/173905017479
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> then attach any photos


hi, pictures of the bale and zipperhead underneath are missing, please request to seller to capture those and re-post quoting your original request


----------



## ksuromax

tatiana6909 said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> would appreciate if you could check this bag out. thanks!
> 
> Item Name: 60% Off! Mint Authentic 2014 Balenciaga Giant 12 City Gold Bag Rose Azalee
> Item Number: 183769891672
> Seller ID: the.fashion.diva
> Link: https://www.ebay.ph/itm/60-Off-Mint...lee/183769891672?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144


hi, the pictures required for authentication are not provided, please, check this link for samples, ask seller to snap the same on her bag and re-post 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

*Jenn* said:


> Please help me authenticate the following bag!
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA City Green Apple Leather Bag, AUTHENTIC
> Item Number: 303144142196
> 
> 
> Seller ID: ludok11  https://www.ebay.com/usr/ludok11?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...142196?hash=item4694cc8574:g:3fQAAOSw2hdczi9t
> 
> 
> ETA: i have already contacted the seller and asked for additional photos of the bale, rivet, and zipper


looks very promising, please, quote/ref your original msg when you'll be re-posting with missing pics


----------



## PurseRookie0

Hello! i need help authenticating this bag. It's a cream Balenciaga bag. Thank you very much!


----------



## *Jenn*

*Jenn* said:


> Please help me authenticate the following bag!
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA City Green Apple Leather Bag, AUTHENTIC
> Item Number: 303144142196
> 
> 
> Seller ID: ludok11  https://www.ebay.com/usr/ludok11?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...142196?hash=item4694cc8574:g:3fQAAOSw2hdczi9t
> 
> 
> ETA: i have already contacted the seller and asked for additional photos of the bale, rivet, and zipper




Here are the additional photos!


----------



## tatiana6909

ksuromax said:


> hi, the pictures required for authentication are not provided, please, check this link for samples, ask seller to snap the same on her bag and re-post
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/



Got it! Thanks.


----------



## ksuromax

*Jenn* said:


> Here are the additional photos!


although the zipperhead is still not there, i still see enough to say it's not authentic


----------



## ksuromax

PurseRookie0 said:


> Hello! i need help authenticating this bag. It's a cream Balenciaga bag. Thank you very much!


You are missing a few needed pics, please, check this link for the samples of what's required for authentication 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## *Jenn*

ksuromax said:


> although the zipperhead is still not there, i still see enough to say it's not authentic



Aww okay [emoji29]
Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

*Jenn* said:


> Aww okay [emoji29]
> Thank you


sorry the news was not better


----------



## LostInBal

PurseRookie0 said:


> Hello! i need help authenticating this bag. It's a cream Balenciaga bag. Thank you very much!


Looks 08 Sahara City regular hardware to me..


----------



## RevSasha

Please Authenticate, I posted my own thread...
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-wife-and-i-literally-just-found-a-balenciaga-bag.1011232/

 and they directed me here.


----------



## muchstuff

RevSasha said:


> Please Authenticate, I posted my own thread...
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-wife-and-i-literally-just-found-a-balenciaga-bag.1011232/
> 
> and they directed me here.


You still don't have all of the pics in the format needed but I can tell you it's not authentic, sorry.


----------



## RevSasha

muchstuff said:


> You still don't have all of the pics in the format needed but I can tell you it's not authentic, sorry.



So this is a knock off? This wasn't made by them?


----------



## muchstuff

RevSasha said:


> So this is a knock off? This wasn't made by them?


Yes, it's not an authentic Balenciaga.


----------



## szwena

Sorry admin, i have just found the proper thread fir my post.
I have bought this city balenciaga s/s 2005. Tbe code on the label had tbe letter A and tbe metal plate is hallmarked. I am pretty sure tbe bag is genuine,  i bought it from a trusted seller. The other indicators are the zippers all seem genuine lampo, tbe leather is soft,  although stained, the tassels are backed with natural leather/suede. The bag is slouchy. Tbe strap connects to the bag in one piece, the leather is not folded. Tbe style code is the same both on tbe metal plate and the back of the leather label.  There is no notched rivets but they were inconsistent with placing notched rivets that year.  There id sn underscore between Balenciaga and Paris that ties in with the year. The only thing that im not sure of is the bales. I think they are rounded at the corners but someone said  they are square. Akso apparently in 2005 they introduced a part leather lining in the front pocket, mine has no leather. 
Any help  greatly appreciated


----------



## muchstuff

szwena said:


> Sorry admin, i have just found the proper thread fir my post.
> I have bought this city balenciaga s/s 2005. Tbe code on the label had tbe letter A and tbe metal plate is hallmarked. I am pretty sure tbe bag is genuine,  i bought it from a trusted seller. The other indicators are the zippers all seem genuine lampo, tbe leather is soft,  although stained, the tassels are backed with natural leather/suede. The bag is slouchy. Tbe strap connects to the bag in one piece, the leather is not folded. Tbe style code is the same both on tbe metal plate and the back of the leather label.  There is no notched rivets but they were inconsistent with placing notched rivets that year.  There id sn underscore between Balenciaga and Paris that ties in with the year. The only thing that im not sure of is the bales. I think they are rounded at the corners but someone said  they are square. Akso apparently in 2005 they introduced a part leather lining in the front pocket, mine has no leather.
> Any help  greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4438247
> View attachment 4438248


This bag is not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## szwena

muchstuff said:


> This bag is not authentic, sorry.


  many thanks


----------



## muchstuff

szwena said:


> many thanks


Sorry the news wasn’t better!


----------



## szwena

muchstuff said:


> Sorry the news wasn’t better!


I was convinced it was real but as i said someone thought the bale was off.
Will chalk it up to experience and lesson learnt. Just glad  i didn't pay a fortune for it xx


----------



## muchstuff

szwena said:


> I was convinced it was real but as i said someone thought the bale was off.
> Will chalk it up to experience and lesson learnt. Just glad  i didn't pay a fortune for it xx


Me too! If you find a pic of an authentic A tag take a close look at font, both alpha and numeric. There are other issues but it’s a good place to start.


----------



## szwena

muchstuff said:


> Me too! If you find a pic of an authentic A tag take a close look at font, both alpha and numeric. There are other issues but it’s a good place to start.


Will do,  many thanks x


----------



## muchstuff

szwena said:


> Will do,  many thanks x


My pleasure!


----------



## cz22

Two items in question. Thank you!

Item Name: rk1389 Auth BALENCIAGA Murier Leather Motorcycle First Shoulder Hand Bag
Item Number: 362652187502
Seller ID: brand_rise
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/rk1389-Aut...orcycle-First-Shoulder-Hand-Bag-/362652187502

Item Name: Balenciaga Chevre Purple Leather Handbag 186174 Made in Italy
Item Number: 323808780996 
Seller ID: kareng7367
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Chevre-Purple-Leather-Handbag-186174-Made-in-Italy/323808780996


----------



## ksuromax

cz22 said:


> Two items in question. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: rk1389 Auth BALENCIAGA Murier Leather Motorcycle First Shoulder Hand Bag
> Item Number: 362652187502
> Seller ID: brand_rise
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/rk1389-Aut...orcycle-First-Shoulder-Hand-Bag-/362652187502
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Chevre Purple Leather Handbag 186174 Made in Italy
> Item Number: 323808780996
> Seller ID: kareng7367
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Chevre-Purple-Leather-Handbag-186174-Made-in-Italy/323808780996


None of the pictures is any good for authentication 
check this link and re-post 
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## cz22

ksuromax said:


> None of the pictures is any good for authentication
> check this link and re-post
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/



Will do if I get them. Thank you!


----------



## Garrie

Hi pls help me authenticate this:
Item Name (if you know it): City Giant21 rose gold hardware? (Not sure sorry - can you confirm this also?)
Link (if available): no link

Photos are attached

If it’s not too much to ask, may I know the year and color too? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Garrie

Here’s some more of the pics:

And it doesn’t have a cellphone/extra pouch like other balenciagas?


----------



## Garrie

Bottom picture:


----------



## Kmora

Before I get too happy about my purchase and cut the tags, I would very much want to authenticate it:
Graffiti City Bag (don’t know which year)


----------



## Kmora

And while I am here I can also ask about this oldie (that I can’t return to seller unfortunately):

(And please ignore the toddler feet...”Mommy! Very nice bags”)


----------



## muchstuff

Garrie said:


> Bottom picture:


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Kmora said:


> Before I get too happy about my purchase and cut the tags, I would very much want to authenticate it:
> Graffiti City Bag (don’t know which year)
> 
> View attachment 4440525
> View attachment 4440527
> View attachment 4440528
> View attachment 4440529
> View attachment 4440530
> View attachment 4440531
> View attachment 4440532
> View attachment 4440533


Authentic in my opinion. F/W 2017, this is the original graffiti pattern and my personal favourite.


----------



## muchstuff

Kmora said:


> And while I am here I can also ask about this oldie (that I can’t return to seller unfortunately):
> 
> (And please ignore the toddler feet...”Mommy! Very nice bags”)
> View attachment 4440549
> View attachment 4440550
> View attachment 4440551
> View attachment 4440552
> View attachment 4440553
> View attachment 4440554
> View attachment 4440555
> View attachment 4440556


Lovely old F/W 2005 chevre City, authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Kmora

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. F/W 2017, this is the original graffiti pattern and my personal favourite.





muchstuff said:


> Lovely old F/W 2005 chevre City, authentic in my opinion.



Double thanks muchstuff!


----------



## muchstuff

Kmora said:


> Double thanks muchstuff!


Any time! I guess we know who you'll be sharing your bags with your toddler has a good eye!


----------



## Garrie

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.



Hi muchstuff thanks for the quick response. The seller is insisting it’s real. Can we point out what’s off with the bag? Sorry for the inconvenience and super thanks for your help.


----------



## muchstuff

Garrie said:


> Hi muchstuff thanks for the quick response. The seller is insisting it’s real. Can we point out what’s off with the bag? Sorry for the inconvenience and super thanks for your help.


We don't discuss details on the open forum, I'll PM you.


----------



## Kmora

muchstuff said:


> Any time! I guess we know who you'll be sharing your bags with your toddler has a good eye!



Haha, yes! She is already going for the most expensive ones


----------



## Garrie

muchstuff said:


> We don't discuss details on the open forum, I'll PM you.


 
Thank you so much


----------



## graceydee15

Hello, ladies. I hope someone can help authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance.


----------



## muchstuff

Kmora said:


> Haha, yes! She is already going for the most expensive ones


----------



## muchstuff

graceydee15 said:


> Hello, ladies. I hope someone can help authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance.


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## graceydee15

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Bummer. Thank you so much


----------



## muchstuff

graceydee15 said:


> Bummer. Thank you so much


My pleasure, sorry the news wasn't better.


----------



## tatiana6909

hi,
could you please check if the bag below is authentic? thanks!

Item Name: Balenciaga Town Rose Jaipur Gold Mini Giant 12 Hardware Brand New With Tags
Item Number: 323806703373
Seller ID: avr805
Link: https://www.ebay.ph/itm/Balenciaga-...703373?hash=item4b64622f0d:g:9fwAAOSwcaZcaZNS


----------



## muchstuff

tatiana6909 said:


> hi,
> could you please check if the bag below is authentic? thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Town Rose Jaipur Gold Mini Giant 12 Hardware Brand New With Tags
> Item Number: 323806703373
> Seller ID: avr805
> Link: https://www.ebay.ph/itm/Balenciaga-...703373?hash=item4b64622f0d:g:9fwAAOSwcaZcaZNS


Looks promising but I'd like to see a good pic of the bale and the back of the zipper head.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## tatiana6909

muchstuff said:


> Looks promising but I'd like to see a good pic of the bale and the back of the zipper head.


yaay! thanks for checking! will ask the seller for those pics. thanks again!


----------



## muchstuff

tatiana6909 said:


> yaay! thanks for checking! will ask the seller for those pics. thanks again!


My pleasure, please quote your original post number when you repost with the added pics.


----------



## LoveJoos

Hi 
Please help to authentic if its authentic 
Thank you so much again


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Hi
> Please help to authentic if its authentic
> Thank you so much again


Please include a pic of the back of the zipper head and a decent pic of the tag back, no angles, close up, clear, straight forward-facing. Reference your original post when you repost.


----------



## LoveJoos

Got the zip photo


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Got the zip photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441966


Photos have to be right side up, close and clear. Please help make this easier for us by submitting what we need. We also need the photo of the tag back.


----------



## LoveJoos

She is at work
Only can pic tonight 
Does it look promising?


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> She is at work
> Only can pic tonight
> Does it look promising?


It would be irresponsible of me to label it fake without the proper pics but don't rush out and buy it.


----------



## LoveJoos

Ok thanks 
Cos she selling very good price n looks authentic to meet


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Ok thanks
> Cos she selling very good price n looks authentic to meet


That's up to you of course, we can only give our best advice. 
I've looked back through the thread and there have been multiple posts where we've had to ask you for the correct photos. Please look at the pics in the link below. We reserve the right to ignore your posts if you continue to ask for help without posting the required photos in the format needed. I know it's not always easy to get the photos but we can't do our job without them. This is something we do as volunteers and we spend more time asking for photos than actually authenticating. Please do your part.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## elfira

Please help me figure out if this is fake or not. Thank you.
Item Name: Balenciaga day bag giant silver 21 in Sienna
Link: https://outlet.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-silver-day-hobo-sienna-351171


----------



## ksuromax

elfira said:


> Please help me figure out if this is fake or not. Thank you.
> Item Name: Balenciaga day bag giant silver 21 in Sienna
> Link: https://outlet.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-silver-day-hobo-sienna-351171
> 
> View attachment 4442216
> View attachment 4442217
> View attachment 4442218
> View attachment 4442219
> View attachment 4442220
> View attachment 4442221
> View attachment 4442222
> View attachment 4442223
> View attachment 4442224
> View attachment 4442225


Authentic 
and my best guess is it's Sienna (Tabac) from 2007, glorious year of chevre leather!


----------



## LoveJoos

Yes understand 
Will give it amiss


----------



## LoveJoos

Hi all
Sorry to trouble you again 
Please help to authentic if this is authentic 
Many thanks again


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Hi all
> Sorry to trouble you again
> Please help to authentic if this is authentic
> Many thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4442282
> View attachment 4442283
> View attachment 4442285
> View attachment 4442287
> View attachment 4442288
> View attachment 4442290
> View attachment 4442291


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Garrie

Hi! Since one of the bags I got is proven fake, my mom would like to have her bags checked too. We really appreciate your help. Thank you thank you thank you!  

Model: City, rose gold leather, silver hardware giant 21. Quite not sure of these details. If you know the specifics, it will be awesome!


----------



## Garrie

Kindly help her with this one also.. Balenciaga number 2 of my mom’s.

Model: City, dark blue/navy blue. Gold hardware, giant12. Quite not sure of these too.


----------



## LoveJoos

Oh she sent the 2 photo


----------



## LoveJoos

Sorry click too fast
See
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 these 2 pic


----------



## LoveJoos

Better? Correct angle taken?


----------



## muchstuff

Garrie said:


> Kindly help her with this one also.. Balenciaga number 2 of my mom’s.
> 
> Model: City, dark blue/navy blue. Gold hardware, giant12. Quite not sure of these too.


Please see links below for examples of photos. All photos need to be right side up, it takes us too long to have to save photos and manipulate them so we can see them properly. Please repost with all photos needed in the proper viewing position for both bags. Photos must be clear, close up no bends in tags, no angles.


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Better? Correct angle taken?





LoveJoos said:


> Better? Correct angle taken?


This is what we want. No bends, no angles close up. At any rate I would say this bag is not authentic based on what I can see.


----------



## LoveJoos

Thank you so much for your reply 
And thank you for your required photo standard
Appreciate very much 
Its so hard to tell 
I thought 90 percent my conclusion that it is authentic


----------



## LoveJoos

You save me for paying a fake
Thank you so much


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> You save me for paying a fake
> Thank you so much


My pleasure!


----------



## ksuromax

LoveJoos said:


> You save me for paying a fake
> Thank you so much


further to what @muchstuff said, some superfakes are so damn good that we really need to see sharp close-up details to spot them, and photos is our only tool to work with, hence .we really need them the way they have to be, in order to eliminate the chances of missing out on something. 
Thanks!


----------



## LoveJoos

So good to have this blog 
You all are brilliant


----------



## Garrie

Hi! Sorry for my post earlier. Here’s (i hope) a better version of the pics. Thank you soooooo much!


----------



## Garrie

Additional pics


----------



## Garrie

Here’s the second balenciaga

Dark blue, gold hardware.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Garrie

Additional pics


----------



## Samantha_kayleigh

Hi I require assistance to authenticate this bag
Balenciaga city in Grey cross embossed calf leather


----------



## Samantha_kayleigh

More pictures


----------



## muchstuff

Garrie said:


> Additional pics


Authentic in my opinion, much better pics thanks.


----------



## muchstuff

Garrie said:


> Additional pics


Also authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

Samantha_kayleigh said:


> More pictures


You're missing pics of there bale and the rivet. Can you please repost, also with the tag pic facing upright not sideways. Please quote your original post number.


----------



## Samantha_kayleigh

Repost from #12586

Upright pic of label as attached .Will try tto get pic of Bale and rivet


----------



## muchstuff

Samantha_kayleigh said:


> Repost from #12586
> 
> Upright pic of label as attached .Will try tto get pic of Bale and rivet


Looks promising.


----------



## Samantha_kayleigh

muchstuff said:


> Looks promising.


repost from #12586

More pictures


----------



## muchstuff

Samantha_kayleigh said:


> repost from #12586
> 
> More pictures


I'd like a better angle on the bales but I think you're OK. Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Garrie

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, much better pics thanks.



Thank you so much for all of your help! God bless!


----------



## muchstuff

Garrie said:


> Thank you so much for all of your help! God bless!


Any time!


----------



## ksuromax

Garrie said:


> Here’s the second balenciaga
> 
> Dark blue, gold hardware.


your pictures are pure pleasure to work with!


----------



## Samantha_kayleigh

muchstuff said:


> I'd like a better angle on the bales but I think you're OK. Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you so much for your help !


----------



## muchstuff

Samantha_kayleigh said:


> Thank you so much for your help !


My pleasure!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## missy_attitude

Hey there Bal experts, I recently purchased a graffiti classic city from my department store and it’s come to my attention that my inside-the-bag tag seems different from what was shown on the website or every other graffiti cities I’ve seen. Mine doesn’t say “Paris” on it :/ and from what I read the serial number Y means the bag was from 2006?? The bag smells balenciaga but that minor detail bugs me a little. I’d much appreciate if you guys could explain this “outcast” looking tag I’ve attached additional pics to help with the investigation


----------



## ksuromax

missy_attitude said:


> Hey there Bal experts, I recently purchased a graffiti classic city from my department store and it’s come to my attention that my inside-the-bag tag seems different from what was shown on the website or every other graffiti cities I’ve seen. Mine doesn’t say “Paris” on it :/ and from what I read the serial number Y means the bag was from 2006?? The bag smells balenciaga but that minor detail bugs me a little. I’d much appreciate if you guys could explain this “outcast” looking tag I’ve attached additional pics to help with the investigation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4444870
> View attachment 4444871
> View attachment 4444872
> View attachment 4444873
> View attachment 4444874
> View attachment 4444875
> View attachment 4444877
> View attachment 4444878
> View attachment 4444879
> View attachment 4444880


hi 
what is the last photograph for???


----------



## tartelove

Hi everyone! Hope you can help authenticate this 
Item Name: Balenciaga Motorcycle Classic City Bag
Item Number: 115748-1202


----------



## ksuromax

tartelove said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you can help authenticate this
> Item Name: Balenciaga Motorcycle Classic City Bag
> Item Number: 115748-1202


Hello, has it been re-dyed?
it looks like black on my screen, while the colour code stands for Anthra
you are missing the bale, the zipper head underneath and i'd like to see a sharper shot of the back of the leather tag


----------



## tartelove

ksuromax said:


> Hello, has it been re-dyed?
> it looks like black on my screen, while the colour code stands for Anthra
> you are missing the bale, the zipper head underneath and i'd like to see a sharper shot of the back of the leather tag


Here you go  Seller isn't sure if it's been re-dyed and it doesn't have its authenticity cards anymore.


----------



## missy_attitude

ksuromax said:


> hi
> what is the last photograph for???



It was a picture from the retailers website, which is different from what I received. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## ksuromax

tartelove said:


> Here you go  Seller isn't sure if it's been re-dyed and it doesn't have its authenticity cards anymore.


it looks fine to me, just a tad darker than Anthra would look. 
Could be the lighting/screen settings glitch? 
or, the bag'd been polished with a black polishing cream?


----------



## ksuromax

missy_attitude said:


> It was a picture from the retailers website, which is different from what I received. Sorry for the confusion


ok, then
your pics are all the rest except the last one, correct? 
the letters are now going in the second round, hence your Y stands for SS 2019 
the tag and all other features look consistent with current bags, and in my opinion it's a perfectly legit bag from the recent (SS 19) collection.


----------



## missy_attitude

ksuromax said:


> ok, then
> your pics are all the rest except the last one, correct?
> the letters are now going in the second round, hence your Y stands for SS 2019
> the tag and all other features look consistent with current bags, and in my opinion it's a perfectly legit bag from the recent (SS 19) collection.


Yes correct! That last pic threw me off lol. Thank you for clearing it up for me


----------



## ksuromax

missy_attitude said:


> Yes correct! That last pic threw me off lol. Thank you for clearing it up for me


most welcome! 
the last one is from older collections, when the tag was yet different. 
Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## peacebabe

It does look redyed. Can see the color stain on the hardware



tartelove said:


> Here you go  Seller isn't sure if it's been re-dyed and it doesn't have its authenticity cards anymore.


----------



## BeaMauro

Hello ladies. 

Can you please authenticate this if this is legit? I am planning to buy this bag but I really want to know if this one is real. 

Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

BeaMauro said:


> Hello ladies.
> 
> Can you please authenticate this if this is legit? I am planning to buy this bag but I really want to know if this one is real.
> 
> Thanks!


any chance to see a close-up shot of the bale? like this


----------



## tweegy

Hi Gang, Can you tell me if this is real. Its a Bal hip I posted the serial # pic.

Thank youuu!


----------



## muchstuff

tweegy said:


> Hi Gang, Can you tell me if this is real. Its a Bal hip I posted the serial # pic.
> 
> Thank youuu!


Please see the link below in red for the pics needed.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## tweegy

Oh sorry, haven't done this in a while lol. 

Ok, see below..


----------



## muchstuff

tweegy said:


> Oh sorry, haven't done this in a while lol.
> 
> Ok, see below..


Still missing back of zipper head and the rivet.


----------



## tweegy

muchstuff said:


> Still missing back of zipper head and the rivet.


Don't have the pic for that....


----------



## muchstuff

tweegy said:


> Don't have the pic for that....


There is a set of required pics we need for authentication. The bag looks promising but without the pics I won't say authentic for certain.


----------



## tweegy

muchstuff said:


> There is a set of required pics we need for authentication. The bag looks promising but without the pics I won't say authentic for certain.


I'll see if I can get the pics but, once nothing looks fishy so far that's a plus  Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

tweegy said:


> I'll see if I can get the pics but, once nothing looks fishy so far that's a plus  Thank you!


No worries, if you get the pics and repost please quote the original post number.


----------



## Laur.3n

Hello guys,

I’m newbie here. I just got my hands on a pre-owned Balenciaga Mini City with Giant hardware. I believe that it’s from S/S 2014 collection. I was hoping to get some of your professional advise to authenticate this bag. Thank you! 

If you guys need more photos, please let me know


----------



## muchstuff

Laur.3n said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I’m newbie here. I just got my hands on a pre-owned Balenciaga Mini City with Giant hardware. I believe that it’s from S/S 2014 collection. I was hoping to get some of your professional advise to authenticate this bag. Thank you!
> 
> If you guys need more photos, please let me know


Pic of the tag front please. .


----------



## Laur.3n

Hi Muchstuff, thank you for your time


----------



## LoveJoos

Hi all
Dun mind to seek your help to authentic this bag mini
Thank you again 
	

		
			
		

		
	



View attachment 4448625


View attachment 4448628

View attachment 4448630


----------



## houseof999

I think I finally found a metro (?) that I like. Can anyone take a look when you get a chance please? I know some pics are missing. If it looks promising I can proceed to purchase and submit additional pics when I receive the bag. 

Item: gray leather bag 
Seller: a00451895 (Eve S) 
Link: https://posh.mk/WzFcnEXS8W
If you'd also ID the color, model and year please I'd be super grateful.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## LoveJoos

So sorry for the repeated photo 
Phone was upgraded hence didnt realise new feature how to use 
So sorry


----------



## muchstuff

Laur.3n said:


> Hi Muchstuff, thank you for your time


Tag pics pretty blurry but I'd say you're OK.


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> View attachment 4448650
> View attachment 4448651
> View attachment 4448653
> View attachment 4448623
> View attachment 4448624
> View attachment 4448626
> View attachment 4448627
> View attachment 4448629
> View attachment 4448650
> View attachment 4448651
> View attachment 4448653
> View attachment 4448623
> View attachment 4448624
> View attachment 4448626
> View attachment 4448627
> View attachment 4448629
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all
> Dun mind to seek your help to authentic this bag mini
> Thank you again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4448623
> View attachment 4448624
> View attachment 4448625
> View attachment 4448626
> View attachment 4448627
> View attachment 4448628
> View attachment 4448629
> View attachment 4448630


For some reason I can't enlarge the pic of the tag back. Can you post a close up, no bends in the tag, no angles? Please refer to the original post number when you repost.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> I think I finally found a metro (?) that I like. Can anyone take a look when you get a chance please? I know some pics are missing. If it looks promising I can proceed to purchase and submit additional pics when I receive the bag.
> 
> Item: gray leather bag
> Seller: a00451895 (Eve S)
> Link: https://posh.mk/WzFcnEXS8W
> If you'd also ID the color, model and year please I'd be super grateful.  Thanks in advance!


Nothing's screaming fake at me but the pics really aren't good enough. (There's one rivet that looks as if there are no notches but without better pics I can't tell). It's a metro but I can't give you a colour or year sorry. I think it was roughly 2008-2010.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Nothing's screaming fake at me but the pics really aren't good enough. (There's one rivet that looks as if there are no notches but without better pics I can't tell). It's a metro but I can't give you a colour or year sorry. I think it was roughly 2008-2010.


+1


----------



## LoveJoos

Tag back is the number?


----------



## LoveJoos

The serial number behind the brand name tag?


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> The serial number behind the brand name tag?


Yes the entire back of the tag.


----------



## Laur.3n

muchstuff said:


> Tag pics pretty blurry but I'd say you're OK.


Sorry, not very good at taking close ups! Thank you for your help


----------



## muchstuff

Laur.3n said:


> Sorry, not very good at taking close ups! Thank you for your help


My pleasure!


----------



## Laur.3n

Hi Muchstuff, might be a little bit off topic, however, the leather of the bag is pretty rough and crinkly. I know that it’s distressed leather, but is that normal? If not, what do u suggest that I do? Thank you once again!


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> Nothing's screaming fake at me but the pics really aren't good enough. (There's one rivet that looks as if there are no notches but without better pics I can't tell). It's a metro but I can't give you a colour or year sorry. I think it was roughly 2008-2010.


Thank you! I have requested additional close up photos. I will update when I hear back.


----------



## muchstuff

Laur.3n said:


> Hi Muchstuff, might be a little bit off topic, however, the leather of the bag is pretty rough and crinkly. I know that it’s distressed leather, but is that normal? If not, what do u suggest that I do? Thank you once again!


Some bags/seasons are more distressed than others. Some seasons the coating put on the leather is more evident as well, I've seen that with the 2012 bags, not that knowledgable with the 2014 leather. Pretty much the only thing I can suggest is trying to condition it and see if that helps, it may be dry and in need of some moisture.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! I have requested additional close up photos. I will update when I hear back.


Please quote your original post number when you repost.


----------



## inxshopper

Hi ladies! Can you help me authenticate this Balenciaga Work bag? Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

inxshopper said:


> Hi ladies! Can you help me authenticate this Balenciaga Work bag? Thank you!


Pics aren't really clear enough, can you please repost with a clear pic of the rivet and a clear and close up (and right way up) pic of the tag front. Please reference your original post number.


----------



## LoveJoos

Is this better?


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Is this better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4449102


I don't know why I can't enlarge this tag pic, I could enlarge your other pics. I'd like @ksuromax and/or @peacebabe to take a look, I think you're OK but I like a second opinion on K tags. (Please remember in the future to quote the original post number when you repost so we don't have to search for it). Original post is #12624.


----------



## inxshopper

Here you go. I hope these are clearer. I also included a pic of the handles.



muchstuff said:


> Pics aren't really clear enough, can you please repost with a clear pic of the rivet and a clear and close up (and right way up) pic of the tag front. Please reference your original post number.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## inxshopper

Forgot to include the post number before. Post #12640



muchstuff said:


> Pics aren't really clear enough, can you please repost with a clear pic of the rivet and a clear and close up (and right way up) pic of the tag front. Please reference your original post number.


----------



## muchstuff

inxshopper said:


> Forgot to include the post number before. Post #12640


Authentic in my opinion, is this bag black? The lighting makes it look like it has a purple cast to it.


----------



## inxshopper

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, is this bag black? The lighting makes it look like it has a purple cast to it.


Yes it is black. It's the lighting. Thanks a lot!


----------



## muchstuff

inxshopper said:


> Yes it is black. It's the lighting. Thanks a lot!


My pleasure!


----------



## ksuromax

LoveJoos said:


> Is this better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4449102





muchstuff said:


> I don't know why I can't enlarge this tag pic, I could enlarge your other pics. I'd like @ksuromax and/or @peacebabe to take a look, I think you're OK but I like a second opinion on K tags. (Please remember in the future to quote the original post number when you repost so we don't have to search for it). Original post is #12624.


looks good to me, too


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> looks good to me, too


Thanks @ksuromax !


----------



## PEEQIN

Hi, post here right?
Part 1


----------



## PEEQIN

Part 2


----------



## muchstuff

PEEQIN said:


> Part 2


The tag looks correct to me but I'm not really familiar with the style. Can you please post a pic of the back of the zipper head, not the front? The side with a logo on it. @ksuromax are you familiar with the pochette?


----------



## PEEQIN

Yes, i have..Is this??


----------



## muchstuff

PEEQIN said:


> Yes, i have..Is this??


That’s it thanks. Let’s wait for a second opinion.


----------



## PEEQIN

muchstuff said:


> That’s it thanks. Let’s wait for a second opinion.



Alright, will wait the second opinion, thanks


----------



## ksuromax

PEEQIN said:


> Part 2





muchstuff said:


> The tag looks correct to me but I'm not really familiar with the style. Can you please post a pic of the back of the zipper head, not the front? The side with a logo on it. @ksuromax are you familiar with the pochette?


1 - i have seen this style
2 - Tag is consistent with the season 
3 - zipper head looks like the newer ones from 2018 while B tag stands for SS 2017 
i don't see anything alarming, and the zipper head could be just the first one of new style in the transitional period


----------



## LoveJoos

Original post #12624
Noted and thank you


----------



## LoveJoos

Thank you so much authenticators


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## PEEQIN

ksuromax said:


> 1 - i have seen this style
> 2 - Tag is consistent with the season
> 3 - zipper head looks like the newer ones from 2018 while B tag stands for SS 2017
> i don't see anything alarming, and the zipper head could be just the first one of new style in the transitional period



@ksuromax Hi, thanks for the authenticate, from your opinion, do u think this is fake or authentic?


----------



## ksuromax

PEEQIN said:


> @ksuromax Hi, thanks for the authenticate, from your opinion, do u think this is fake or authentic?


i think it's authentic


----------



## Kristinakolosova

Hey guys ! Can someone please help me with this one and see if it’s real ! Much appreciated


----------



## PEEQIN

ksuromax said:


> i think it's authentic


@ksuromax hi, thanks for the authenticate, from original post #12651


----------



## Laur.3n

muchstuff said:


> Some bags/seasons are more distressed than others. Some seasons the coating put on the leather is more evident as well, I've seen that with the 2012 bags, not that knowledgable with the 2014 leather. Pretty much the only thing I can suggest is trying to condition it and see if that helps, it may be dry and in need of some moisture.



Hi muchstuff, 

Thank you so much for your advice! You’ve been great help, really appreciate it


----------



## ksuromax

Kristinakolosova said:


> Hey guys ! Can someone please help me with this one and see if it’s real ! Much appreciated


hi, althought the pictures provided are not in proper format, i still see enough to raise a red flag. 
Not authentic in my opinion.


----------



## ksuromax

PEEQIN said:


> @ksuromax hi, thanks for the authenticate, from original post #12651


most welcome!


----------



## muchstuff

Laur.3n said:


> Hi muchstuff,
> 
> Thank you so much for your advice! You’ve been great help, really appreciate it


Any time, enjoy your bag!


----------



## babytiger83

Hi everyone! Can you please tell me if this piece is authentic? How old is this bag? 
Do yall think this bag is worth USD400?

Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

babytiger83 said:


> Hi everyone! Can you please tell me if this piece is authentic?
> Do yall think this bag is worth USD400?
> 
> Thank you!


we do not comment on the price/worth of the bag
any item is worth what YOU are ready to pay for it  
you are missing the bale and the back of the tag for proper authentication


----------



## babytiger83

Ops sorry sorry. OK I'll ask for more pics. Thank you, ksuromax! 


ksuromax said:


> we do not comment on the price/worth of the bag
> any item is worth what YOU are ready to pay for it
> you are missing the bale and the back of the tag for proper authentication


----------



## babytiger83

Got it! 



babytiger83 said:


> Ops sorry sorry. OK I'll ask for more pics. Thank you, ksuromax!


----------



## ksuromax

babytiger83 said:


> Got it!


this is a rivet
bale is the hook that holds the ring on the side, this


----------



## babytiger83

Oh gawd, sorry. Here goes! 



ksuromax said:


> this is a rivet
> bale is the hook that holds the ring on the side, this


----------



## ksuromax

babytiger83 said:


> Oh gawd, sorry. Here goes!


thanks for the pics 
Authentic 2012 SS Bleu Indigo Part Time


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## babytiger83

Thank you so much for your help ksuromax! I'm getting this and it's my first Balenciaga. So excited! 



ksuromax said:


> thanks for the pics
> Authentic 2012 SS Bleu Indigo Part Time


----------



## ksuromax

babytiger83 said:


> Thank you so much for your help ksuromax! I'm getting this and it's my first Balenciaga. So excited!


Congrats! and welcome to the world of Balenciaga!


----------



## graceydee15

Hi! I hope someone can once again help me authenticate this bag. I know it looks really worn out but I know I’ll have a lot of fun restoring this bag in case it’s authentic. Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

graceydee15 said:


> Hi! I hope someone can once again help me authenticate this bag. I know it looks really worn out but I know I’ll have a lot of fun restoring this bag in case it’s authentic. Thank you


I'd say authentic although you're missing good pics of the bale, rivet, back of the tag and back of the zipper head.


----------



## graceydee15

And does this look like an authentic tag (for a hip bag)? Thanks again (in advance).


----------



## graceydee15

muchstuff said:


> I'd say authentic although you're missing good pics of the bale, rivet, back of the tag and back of the zipper head.


Thanks! I’d have to ask the seller for those photos I’m missing. ☺️


----------



## muchstuff

graceydee15 said:


> And does this look like an authentic tag (for a hip bag)? Thanks again (in advance).


We really don't authenticate without the correct photos. Please post the front and back of tag, back of zipper head and rivet.


----------



## alittledaisy

Hello, any help would be greatly appreciated. I purchased this bag while wine-shopping one night on poshmark and it's been driving me crazy because I'm just not 100% sure.

Item name: Not sure
Item Number: 652020
Seller ID: jebwa
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Auth-Balenciaga-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-652O20-5cd0f9047bc360161c386c5f


----------



## muchstuff

alittledaisy said:


> Hello, any help would be greatly appreciated. I purchased this bag while wine-shopping one night on poshmark and it's been driving me crazy because I'm just not 100% sure.
> 
> Item name: Not sure
> Item Number: 652020
> Seller ID: jebwa
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Auth-Balenciaga-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-652O20-5cd0f9047bc360161c386c5f
> 
> View attachment 4452364
> View attachment 4452365
> View attachment 4452366
> View attachment 4452367
> View attachment 4452368
> View attachment 4452370
> View attachment 4452371
> View attachment 4452372
> View attachment 4452373


Can you please post clear, close up pics of the tag front and back (right way up, not sideways) and a good pic of the rivet as well. Try outdoors so there's no glare on the tag. Please reference your original post number when you repost.


----------



## alittledaisy

muchstuff said:


> Can you please post clear, close up pics of the tag front and back (right way up, not sideways) and a good pic of the rivet as well. Try outdoors so there's no glare on the tag. Please reference your original post number when you repost.


Post #12683
I'm sorry for the sideways pictures. It's currently raining here so I'm trying to use my ottlite makeup mirror for lighting.


----------



## muchstuff

alittledaisy said:


> Post #12683
> I'm sorry for the sideways pictures. It's currently raining here so I'm trying to use my ottlite makeup mirror for lighting.
> View attachment 4452394
> View attachment 4452395
> View attachment 4452396


Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2012 gris poivre Mid Day.


----------



## alittledaisy

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2012 gris poivre Mid Day.


Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

alittledaisy said:


> Thank you so much!


My pleasure!


----------



## ashleymyla

Please help me authenticate and learn about this bag.Thank you in advance!

No item name or links can be found.


----------



## kerstinmaria

Hi there!

I just bought this bag on Fashionphile, and I was hoping I could get some help authenticating it.  I was also wondering about the year/colour. Could it be 06 grenat? 05 bordeaux? I have included both inside and outside lighting, hope that helps. Thank you so much in advance!

Item Name (if you know it): BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Shoulder Bag Bordeaux
Link (if available): https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-shoulder-bag-bordeaux-340817
Photos:


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

kerstinmaria said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I just bought this bag on Fashionphile, and I was hoping I could get some help authenticating it.  I was also wondering about the year/colour. Could it be 06 grenat? 05 bordeaux? I have included both inside and outside lighting, hope that helps. Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Shoulder Bag Bordeaux
> Link (if available): https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-shoulder-bag-bordeaux-340817
> Photos:


Authentic
looks like Grenat 06 on my screen


----------



## ksuromax

ashleymyla said:


> Please help me authenticate and learn about this bag.Thank you in advance!
> 
> No item name or links can be found.


Hi, unfortunately we do not have a firm answer to your request, some of the details look absolutely fine, but some?.. 
it could be one of those random non Moto bags that were made occasionally but didn't stay for long to give solid data for us to base our opinion on (myself and @muchstuff ). 
What i see refs to an old Traveler line, there were made a regular and a small options, but we can’t authenticate with confidence because we don’t know enough about the style, neither we have any firm details (pics, codes, etc) to cross check and re-confirm our guesses. 
There's a small chance that @peacebabe knows something about it, she will be online (different time zones, sorry) in about 8-10 hrs from now, let's wait for her to have a look, too


----------



## seidokat

Hi all, need some help in authenticating this Balenciaga Hip bag. I am the winner of the auction and just received it today. I've attached the pictures needed for authentication that were missing in the original listing. It looks good to me but appears to have been sent with a fake dustbag...

Thanks in advance 

Item Name: Balenciaga Hip, black lizard embossed (2010?)
Item Number: 143207152898
Seller ID: stylishbiologist
Link: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/BALENCIAGA-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## kerstinmaria

ksuromax said:


> Authentic
> looks like Grenat 06 on my screen


Thank you so much!


----------



## cz22

cz22 said:


> Item Name: rk1389 Auth BALENCIAGA Murier Leather Motorcycle First Shoulder Hand Bag
> Item Number: 362652187502
> Seller ID: brand_rise
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/rk1389-Aut...orcycle-First-Shoulder-Hand-Bag-/362652187502



Photos:


----------



## muchstuff

cz22 said:


> Photos:


Authentic in my opinion but this is not a First and I don't think it's murier. This is a Part Time, much larger than a First. Murier has a colour code while this bag doesn't, not sure of the colour as the pics are all pretty much sunlit and the bag is somewhat faded.


----------



## seidokat

Post #12693: additional photos. Sun is out today, got some better photos (just realised how bad the ones in the original post and auction listing really are - sorry about that).


----------



## muchstuff

seidokat said:


> Post #12693: additional photos. Sun is out today, got some better photos (just realised how bad the ones in the original post and auction listing really are - sorry about that).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4453962
> View attachment 4453963
> View attachment 4453964
> View attachment 4453965
> View attachment 4453966
> View attachment 4453967
> View attachment 4453968


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## seidokat

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you muchstuff for the peace of mind  I found out after hitting 'buy it now' that this particular seller had listed a fake Bal a few years back, so it's a relief to have a second opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

seidokat said:


> Thank you muchstuff for the peace of mind  I found out after hitting 'buy it now' that this particular seller had listed a fake Bal a few years back, so it's a relief to have a second opinion.


My pleasure!


----------



## cz22

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion but this is not a First and I don't think it's murier. This is a Part Time, much larger than a First. Murier has a colour code while this bag doesn't, not sure of the colour as the pics are all pretty much sunlit and the bag is somewhat faded.


Thank you!


----------



## beemeowmeow

Hi Authenticators, hope you can help me out with this one  

I just thrifted a beautiful bag but not sure if it’s authentic - hope these photos suffice, thanks in advance !


----------



## ksuromax

beemeowmeow said:


> Hi Authenticators, hope you can help me out with this one
> 
> I just thrifted a beautiful bag but not sure if it’s authentic - hope these photos suffice, thanks in advance !
> 
> View attachment 4454002
> View attachment 4454001
> 
> 
> View attachment 4454000
> View attachment 4453997
> View attachment 4453996
> View attachment 4453994
> View attachment 4453992
> View attachment 4453993


Very fake!


----------



## muchstuff

cz22 said:


> Thank you!


Any time!


----------



## beemeowmeow

ksuromax said:


> Very fake!


Thank u so much! Am going to inform the seller


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

beemeowmeow said:


> Thank u so much! Am going to inform the seller


most welcome!


----------



## ashleymyla

ksuromax said:


> Hi, unfortunately we do not have a firm answer to your request, some of the details look absolutely fine, but some?..
> it could be one of those random non Moto bags that were made occasionally but didn't stay for long to give solid data for us to base our opinion on (myself and @muchstuff ).
> What i see refs to an old Traveler line, there were made a regular and a small options, but we can’t authenticate with confidence because we don’t know enough about the style, neither we have any firm details (pics, codes, etc) to cross check and re-confirm our guesses.
> There's a small chance that @peacebabe knows something about it, she will be online (different time zones, sorry) in about 8-10 hrs from now, let's wait for her to have a look, too



Thank you for taking the time out and replying to me. I appreciate the help!


----------



## ksuromax

ashleymyla said:


> Thank you for taking the time out and replying to me. I appreciate the help!


you're most welcome, sorry we could not be of more help


----------



## Bdguzman

Hi! Please help authenticate this bag... these are the only photos available. Thanks so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Bdguzman said:


> Hi! Please help authenticate this bag... these are the only photos available. Thanks so much!


Missing the back of the zipper head, the rivet and the bale. From what I can see it looks OK.


----------



## Bdguzman

Thank you! The seller doesn't have any more photos unfortunately. Should I be worried? 



muchstuff said:


> Missing the back of the zipper head, the rivet and the bale. From what I can see it looks OK.


----------



## muchstuff

Bdguzman said:


> Thank you! The seller doesn't have any more photos unfortunately. Should I be worried?


I wouldn't worry. We like to see all of the required pics but this one's pretty much a slam dunk. F/W 2011 papyrus.


----------



## Bdguzman

That's awesome, thanks for the extra details.


----------



## muchstuff

Bdguzman said:


> That's awesome, thanks for the extra details.


My pleasure!


----------



## csee0288

Hi, can help me authenticate this? I am asking for more pictures. Here are the available at the moment. Thanks a million


----------



## Kmora

Hello awesome authenticators!

I have been shopping again! 
Metallic Edge City S
From Designer Exchange
Midnight blue with ghw











Please let me know if I need to add better pics - somehow I thought this ME bag was really hard to catch in pics.

Edit:
Turned tag photos to the right angle.


----------



## csee0288

Hi, can help me authenticate this? I am asking for more pictures. Here are the available at the moment. Thanks a million!


----------



## muchstuff

csee0288 said:


> Hi, can help me authenticate this? I am asking for more pictures. Here are the available at the moment. Thanks a million


Please ask for a pic of the metal plate without glare on it as well.


----------



## muchstuff

Kmora said:


> Hello awesome authenticators!
> 
> I have been shopping again!
> Metallic Edge City S
> From Designer Exchange
> Midnight blue with ghw
> 
> 
> View attachment 4455167
> View attachment 4455168
> View attachment 4455169
> View attachment 4455170
> View attachment 4455171
> View attachment 4455172
> View attachment 4455173
> 
> 
> Please let me know if I need to add better pics - somehow I thought this ME bag was really hard to catch in pics.
> 
> Edit:
> Turned tag photos to the right angle.
> 
> View attachment 4455181
> View attachment 4455182


Missing the rivet but I’d say authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Kmora

muchstuff said:


> Missing the rivet but I’d say authentic in my opinion.



Oh I am so sorry! Totally missed to add it


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Kmora said:


> Oh I am so sorry! Totally missed to add it
> 
> View attachment 4455197


No worries! Enjoy your bag!


----------



## Kmora

Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

Kmora said:


> Thank you


Any time!


----------



## hello_there

Hi, Can someone help to authenticate this? Thanks!
Item Name: Balenciaga anthracite grey G12 Motorcycle Bag in Giant Gold Hardware
Item Number: 173084.502752


----------



## muchstuff

hello_there said:


> Hi, Can someone help to authenticate this? Thanks!
> Item Name: Balenciaga anthracite grey G12 Motorcycle Bag in Giant Gold Hardware
> Item Number: 173084.502752


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## hello_there

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

hello_there said:


> Thank you


Sorry the news wasn’t better!


----------



## hello_there

muchstuff said:


> Sorry the news wasn’t better!


can you point out the parts that indicate it is fake?


----------



## muchstuff

hello_there said:


> can you point out the parts that indicate it is fake?


Honestly? Pretty much everything. The leather, the front and back of the tag, the rivet, the bale, nothing looks authentic.


----------



## hello_there

muchstuff said:


> Honestly? Pretty much everything. The leather, the front and back of the tag, the rivet, the bale, nothing looks authentic.


ok, that's sad, that I didn't check earlier! thanks though!


----------



## muchstuff

hello_there said:


> ok, that's sad, that I didn't check earlier! thanks though!


Hope you can get your money back.


----------



## hello_there

muchstuff said:


> Hope you can get your money back.


I will try, though not hopeful


----------



## liyannna

Hi there,
Can you please help me authenticate this bag I just purchase it and came today.
site: https://m.videdressing.com/leather-...?utm_medium=social_network&utm_source=ios_app
bag: Valenciaga velo
thank you very much!


----------



## muchstuff

liyannna said:


> Hi there,
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag I just purchase it and came today.
> site: https://m.videdressing.com/leather-...?utm_medium=social_network&utm_source=ios_app
> bag: Valenciaga velo
> thank you very much!


You don't have the needed pics. Please repost with clear, close up pics of the tag front and back (all letters/numbers showing clearly) the back of the zipper head, the rivet and the bale. All pics must be right side up, no bends in tags, very clear. Please reference your original post number.


----------



## Teffanie Marie

Hi, kindly authenticate this Balenciaga for me please! Thank you!

Item: Balenciaga Small Metallic Edge Rose De Sables
Link: no link available


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

Teffanie Marie said:


> Hi, kindly authenticate this Balenciaga for me please! Thank you!
> 
> Item: Balenciaga Small Metallic Edge Rose De Sables
> Link: no link available


I don't think it's Rose De Sables, my guess would be it's Beige Latte
Authentic
ETA: correcting my guess on the colour, my bad, didn't get that colour code is actually 6310 (thought it was 6810) indeed, it's Rose Des Sables


----------



## Teffanie Marie

ksuromax said:


> I don't think it's Rose De Sables, my guess would be it's Beige Latte
> Authentic



Thank you very much!


----------



## ksuromax

Teffanie Marie said:


> Thank you very much!


you're most welcome, sorry for confusion with the colour


----------



## Teffanie Marie

ksuromax said:


> you're most welcome, sorry for confusion with the colour


No worries. Thank you for clarifying!


----------



## ksuromax

Teffanie Marie said:


> No worries. Thank you for clarifying!


pleasure


----------



## csee0288

muchstuff said:


> Please ask for a pic of the metal plate without glare on it as well.


Dear moderator, here are the additional pics. Thank you once again for your help.


----------



## muchstuff

csee0288 said:


> Dear moderator, here are the additional pics. Thank you once again for your help.


You're still missing the rivet and the bale. What I see looks good, if you purchase please repost with all of the necessary photos.


----------



## csee0288

csee0288 said:


> Dear moderator, here are the additional pics. Thank you once again for your help.





muchstuff said:


> You're still missing the rivet and the bale. What I see looks good, if you purchase please repost with all of the necessary photos.


----------



## muchstuff

Still missing the bale. I think you're fine without it, authentic in my opinion.


----------



## csee0288

muchstuff said:


> Still missing the bale. I think you're fine without it, authentic in my opinion.


Thank you very much!


----------



## muchstuff

csee0288 said:


> Thank you very much!


My pleasure!


----------



## lblace

Dear authenticators,

I am very new to the world of Balenciaga having bought a black Giant 12 RGGH (love the hardware!) Town preloved earlier this year (and spending HOURS searching on this forum and on google/youtube on how to shorten the strap - eventually figured it out yay!).

Having been bitten by the Bal bug, another one has caught my eye  
Would greatly appreciate authenticators' opinions on this ebay listing:

Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Sac Classique Mini bag, yellow $775
Item Number: 303181206496
Seller ID: xeniatar
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-Sac-Classique-Mini-bag-yellow-775/303181206496

I have asked the seller for photos of the bale, as well as clearer pics of the zipper underside and front of tag as well.

Thank you so much, really appreciate all your contributions


----------



## ksuromax

lblace said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> I am very new to the world of Balenciaga having bought a black Giant 12 RGGH (love the hardware!) Town preloved earlier this year (and spending HOURS searching on this forum and on google/youtube on how to shorten the strap - eventually figured it out yay!).
> 
> Having been bitten by the Bal bug, another one has caught my eye
> Would greatly appreciate authenticators' opinions on this ebay listing:
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Sac Classique Mini bag, yellow $775
> Item Number: 303181206496
> Seller ID: xeniatar
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-Sac-Classique-Mini-bag-yellow-775/303181206496
> 
> I have asked the seller for photos of the bale, as well as clearer pics of the zipper underside and front of tag as well.
> 
> Thank you so much, really appreciate all your contributions


Hi, this is a small/mini version of the First, check the dimensions carefully
i would like to have a look at the bale, but from what i see now it looks very good, most likely 2004 Marigold Yellow, chevre leather


----------



## lblace

Thanks so much ksuromax! I will post pictures of the bale when the seller replies to me.


----------



## lblace

ksuromax said:


> Hi, this is a small/mini version of the First, check the dimensions carefully
> i would like to have a look at the bale, but from what i see now it looks very good, most likely 2004 Marigold Yellow, chevre leather




Thanks so much ksuromax! I will post pictures of the bale when the seller replies to me.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

lblace said:


> Thanks so much ksuromax! I will post pictures of the bale when the seller replies to me.


good, pleaseref to your original post number for easy tracking, thanks


----------



## lblace

lblace said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> I am very new to the world of Balenciaga having bought a black Giant 12 RGGH (love the hardware!) Town preloved earlier this year (and spending HOURS searching on this forum and on google/youtube on how to shorten the strap - eventually figured it out yay!).
> 
> Having been bitten by the Bal bug, another one has caught my eye
> Would greatly appreciate authenticators' opinions on this ebay listing:
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Sac Classique Mini bag, yellow $775
> Item Number: 303181206496
> Seller ID: xeniatar
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-Sac-Classique-Mini-bag-yellow-775/303181206496
> 
> I have asked the seller for photos of the bale, as well as clearer pics of the zipper underside and front of tag as well.
> 
> Thank you so much, really appreciate all your contributions





ksuromax said:


> Hi, this is a small/mini version of the First, check the dimensions carefully
> i would like to have a look at the bale, but from what i see now it looks very good, most likely 2004 Marigold Yellow, chevre leather



Dear ksuromax/authenticators,

The seller has added more photos to the listing. I have added the listing details again below (hope that's the right thing to do? if not, apologies and please advise me on the correct way which makes your lives easier)

Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Sac Classique Mini bag, yellow $775
Item Number: 303181206496
Seller ID: xeniatar
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-Sac-Classique-Mini-bag-yellow-775/303181206496

Thank you again in advance!


----------



## lblace

Oh, I also forgot to say, thanks ksuromax for pointing out the dimensions, I was aware of it, I don't tend to carry much in my run-around bags so I think it'll be fine (plus the colour is awesome)


----------



## ksuromax

lblace said:


> Dear ksuromax/authenticators,
> 
> The seller has added more photos to the listing. I have added the listing details again below (hope that's the right thing to do? if not, apologies and please advise me on the correct way which makes your lives easier)
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Sac Classique Mini bag, yellow $775
> Item Number: 303181206496
> Seller ID: xeniatar
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-Sac-Classique-Mini-bag-yellow-775/303181206496
> 
> Thank you again in advance!


authentic 


lblace said:


> Oh, I also forgot to say, thanks ksuromax for pointing out the dimensions, I was aware of it, I don't tend to carry much in my run-around bags so I think it'll be fine (plus the colour is awesome)


you're most welcome!


----------



## lblace

ksuromax said:


> authentic
> 
> you're most welcome!



ksuromax thank you so much, truly appreciated


----------



## graceydee15

Hello again, please help me authenticate this bag for the Nth time. Thanks in advance! I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## ksuromax

graceydee15 said:


> Hello again, please help me authenticate this bag for the Nth time. Thanks in advance! I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


you're missing the zipper head, but what i see looks good, i say authentic


----------



## graceydee15

ksuromax said:


> you're missing the zipper head, but what i see looks good, i say authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## ksuromax

graceydee15 said:


> Thank you so much!


my pleasure


----------



## liyannna

Hi, 
Please help me authenticate this is my first time to purchase a balenciaga and via VIDEDRESSING and wants to make sure this is authentic..Thank you very much 
 Item Name: i think its called Balenciaga VELO.
I only have 24 hours to be able to return if ever. 
Item Number: 6819717
Seller ID: Tamara4270453
Link:[/QUOTE] https://m.videdressing.com/leather-...?utm_medium=social_network&utm_source=ios_app
Appreciate your time!

Regards,


----------



## liyannna

liyannna said:


> Hi,
> Please help me authenticate this is my first time to purchase a balenciaga and via VIDEDRESSING and wants to make sure this is authentic..Thank you very much
> Item Name: i think its called Balenciaga VELO.
> I only have 24 hours to be able to return if ever.
> Item Number: 6819717
> Seller ID: Tamara4270453
> Link:


 https://m.videdressing.com/leather-...?utm_medium=social_network&utm_source=ios_app
Appreciate your time!

Regards,[/QUOTE]


----------



## liyannna

Dear moderator,
It’s my first time to purchase a Balenciaga and would kindly ask for your help in authenticating this via VIDEDRESSING.
Thank you very much! 

https://m.videdressing.com/leather-...?utm_medium=social_network&utm_source=ios_app


----------



## muchstuff

liyannna said:


> Dear moderator,
> It’s my first time to purchase a Balenciaga and would kindly ask for your help in authenticating this via VIDEDRESSING.
> Thank you very much!
> 
> https://m.videdressing.com/leather-...?utm_medium=social_network&utm_source=ios_app


OK let's start at the beginning. The bag in the videdressing link has a different style number than the one in the pics you've added. What are you wanting authenticated?
Whichever one, the pics needed are the front and back of the interior tag (everything MUST be right way up please, clear, close up, no bends in tags or weird angles), the back of the zipper head, the bale, the rivet and a good pic of the entire bag back and front.


----------



## liyannna

liyannna said:


> Dear moderator,
> It’s my first time to purchase a Balenciaga and would kindly ask for your help in authenticating this via VIDEDRESSING.
> Thank you very much!
> 
> https://m.videdressing.com/leather-...?utm_medium=social_network&utm_source=ios_app


----------



## muchstuff

The pics on the link aren't sufficient for authentication. The style number on the tag shown is for a classic Velo while the photos show a Velo with G12 hardware so either the pics are from two different bags or the bag isn't authentic.
If you have a bag in your hand and can send the necessary photos we can take a look.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## liyannna

Yes I just realized they have different item code..I message the seller already....
I will put more photos of the bag. 
I appreciate you’re taking time to verify....Thank you so much it’s my first time to buy a second hand bag..I’m also newbie here in purse forum.
Thanks a mill...I’ve uploaded more photos...let me know if theyre fine..


----------



## muchstuff

liyannna said:


> Yes I just realized they have different item code..I message the seller already....
> I will put more photos of the bag.
> I appreciate you’re taking time to verify....Thank you so much it’s my first time to buy a second hand bag..I’m also newbie here in purse forum.
> Thanks a mill...I’ve uploaded more photos...let me know if theyre fine..


I've listed the photos needed. Each one must take up the entire photo, not just be a small part of a larger pic. Facing straight to the camera, no angles or bends. Like this...


So, the front and back of the tag, the back of the zipper head (all right side up, nothing sideways please!), the rivet (that's the little screw holding the handle on, you'll see the back side of it has two small notches in it), and the bale (it's at the end of the strap, looks kind of like a wire coat hanger).


----------



## joycevii

Hi!
Do you guys think this is authentic? Thanks in advance 
Item: Balenciaga City


----------



## muchstuff

joycevii said:


> Hi!
> Do you guys think this is authentic? Thanks in advance
> Item: Balenciaga City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4457578
> View attachment 4457578
> View attachment 4457578
> View attachment 4457579
> View attachment 4457580
> View attachment 4457581
> View attachment 4457582
> View attachment 4457583
> View attachment 4457585
> View attachment 4457586
> View attachment 4457587


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## joycevii

joycevii said:


> Hi!
> Do you guys think this is authentic? Thanks in advance
> Item: Balenciaga City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4457578
> View attachment 4457578
> View attachment 4457578
> View attachment 4457579
> View attachment 4457580
> View attachment 4457581
> View attachment 4457582
> View attachment 4457583
> View attachment 4457585
> View attachment 4457586
> View attachment 4457587


----------



## csee0288

Dear moderator,

Does this serial nbr for a Balenciaga part time in dark navy looks ok? Or is a instant red flag?


----------



## muchstuff

csee0288 said:


> Dear moderator,
> 
> Does this serial nbr for a Balenciaga part time in dark navy looks ok? Or is a instant red flag?


Without commenting on authenticity as we need ALL of the photos required, the style and colour codes are consistent with a Part Time in the colour dark knight.


----------



## csee0288

muchstuff said:


> Without commenting on authenticity as we need ALL of the photos required, the style and colour codes are consistent with a Part Time in the colour dark knight.


These are the only pics from seller and have to make quick decision.


----------



## muchstuff

csee0288 said:


> These are the only pics from seller and have to make quick decision.


You need to understand how this thread works. We don't guess, we make a considered decision based on a set criteria. I would say this is authentic but in the future please don't post here unless you're able to supply us with the photos needed.

FRONT AND BACK OF INTERIOR TAG
FULL PICS OF BAG BACK AND FRONT
RIVET
BALE
BACK OF ZIPPER HEAD WITH LOGO

All pics must be FORWARD-FACING, NOT AT ANGLES, NO BENDS IN TAGS, CLEAR AND CLOSE UP.


----------



## csee0288

muchstuff said:


> You need to understand how this thread works. We don't guess, we make a considered decision based on a set criteria. I would say this is authentic but in the future please don't post here unless you're able to supply us with the photos needed.
> 
> FRONT AND BACK OF INTERIOR TAG
> FULL PICS OF BAG BACK AND FRONT
> RIVET
> BALE
> BACK OF ZIPPER HEAD WITH LOGO
> 
> All pics must be FORWARD-FACING, NOT AT ANGLES, NO BENDS IN TAGS, CLEAR AND CLOSE UP.


 I understand. I am so so sorry... At the same time, I would Thank you for your help.


----------



## muchstuff

csee0288 said:


> I understand. I am so so sorry... At the same time, I would Thank you for your help.


My pleasure! I know it can be difficult to obtain the photos needed but it's always worth asking the seller...we want to be as sure as we can of the opinions we give!


----------



## Kristinakolosova

Hey Guys ! Got this in the mail today ! Dont think its real and the receipt is fake I guess to   
Please conform ! So I can try to get my money back . Much appreciated


----------



## muchstuff

Kristinakolosova said:


> Hey Guys ! Got this in the mail today ! Dont think its real and the receipt is fake I guess to
> Please conform ! So I can try to get my money back . Much appreciated


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Kristinakolosova

Kristinakolosova said:


> Hey Guys ! Got this in the mail today ! Dont think its real and the receipt is fake I guess to
> Please conform ! So I can try to get my money back . Much appreciated


----------



## Kristinakolosova

For what reason did you come to the conclusion that it is fake, so I can make my point to the seller regards Kristina


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Kristinakolosova said:


> For what reason did you come to the conclusion that it is fake, so I can make my point to the seller regards Kristina


Compare it to an authentic bag and it's pretty clear. Look at the font on the front and back of the tag, that in itself should be enough. All of the details on this bag are off.


----------



## Kristinakolosova

Thank you so much !!


----------



## muchstuff

Kristinakolosova said:


> Thank you so much !!


Good luck!


----------



## mamatong

Hi can I request your assistance to authenticate this bag : 

item number : 1730852123
Balenciaga  brief bag jungle green 
seller id : aujooz
https://sg.carousell.com/p/226202389

Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

mamatong said:


> Hi can I request your assistance to authenticate this bag :
> 
> item number : 1730852123
> Balenciaga  brief bag jungle green
> seller id : aujooz
> https://sg.carousell.com/p/226202389
> 
> Thanks


Can you please ask for a pic of the rivets? Two different ones would be great.


----------



## mamatong

muchstuff said:


> Can you please ask for a pic of the rivets? Two different ones would be great.


Hello , will these do? 

thanks alot .


----------



## ksuromax

mamatong said:


> Hello , will these do?
> 
> thanks alot .


nope, these are the studs, and Muchstuff was asking for the rivets, they are at the back side of the studs, check on the handle, they look like flat screws with 2 notches on the sides


----------



## tartelove

Hi all! Asking for your kind assistance again to authenticate this black city bag. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Eutwle

Can anyone tell me if this bag is genuine based on the photos provided? The tassels have the whites in between and I have googled images, the rest of the blue tassels doesn’t seem to have the whites. Appreciate any help provided!


----------



## Eutwle

Can anyone help me authenticate this bag based on these photos? Appreciate all help!


----------



## ksuromax

tartelove said:


> Hi all! Asking for your kind assistance again to authenticate this black city bag. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4459372


pictures are all side-angled, not sharp enough, can you take new, of better quality? 
in particular, tag (front plate and back side) and zipper head, as well as the bale 
thanks


----------



## ksuromax

Eutwle said:


> Can anyone tell me if this bag is genuine based on the photos provided? The tassels have the whites in between and I have googled images, the rest of the blue tassels doesn’t seem to have the whites. Appreciate any help provided!





Eutwle said:


> Can anyone help me authenticate this bag based on these photos? Appreciate all help!


what you call 'white' is just normal colour of the hide from the back, undyed side, based on what i can see i tend to say you're ok, but if the bag is in your hands, please, do bother and take a snap of the bale and post for the final look


----------



## Eutwle

ksuromax said:


> what you call 'white' is just normal colour of the hide from the back, undyed side, based on what i can see i tend to say you're ok, but if the bag is in your hands, please, do bother and take a snap of the bale and post for the final look




Thank you for the feedback! Really appreciate it, the bag is not with me and will arrive in a day or two. I only knew about this forum after purchasing it. I will be sure to post better and clearer photos esp the snap of the bale, once I get hold of it.


----------



## ksuromax

Eutwle said:


> Thank you for the feedback! Really appreciate it, the bag is not with me and will arrive in a day or two. I only knew about this forum after purchasing it. I will be sure to post better and clearer photos esp the snap of the bale, once I get hold of it.


sure, either post the full set of the pics, or just a missing one and ref to your original post, so we can look at it quickly for you


----------



## tartelove

ksuromax said:


> pictures are all side-angled, not sharp enough, can you take new, of better quality?
> in particular, tag (front plate and back side) and zipper head, as well as the bale
> thanks



Here you go, hope these are ok


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## mamatong

mamatong said:


> Hello , will these do?
> 
> thanks alot .


 ok rivets coming up!


----------



## ksuromax

tartelove said:


> Here you go, hope these are ok


thanks, i think you're good to go
but is the bale bent??


----------



## tartelove

ksuromax said:


> thanks, i think you're good to go
> but is the bale bent??


 Thanks! Sorry what do you mean by bent?


----------



## AndriiDobro

Hi, I need some help to authenticate this Balenciaga bag 115748 1000. Any help would be appreciated.
Thank you!


----------



## Lalagoesshopping

Hello am new to this, can help me auth this bag?  
It is a Balenciaga City.

The number is: 173084 3444


----------



## ksuromax

tartelove said:


> Thanks! Sorry what do you mean by bent?


this picture 
it looks like the wide loop that hold the leather strap is bent 
leather is squeezed


----------



## ksuromax

AndriiDobro said:


> Hi, I need some help to authenticate this Balenciaga bag 115748 1000. Any help would be appreciated.
> Thank you!


authentic 
thanks for the perfect pics!


----------



## ksuromax

Lalagoesshopping said:


> Hello am new to this, can help me auth this bag?
> It is a Balenciaga City.
> 
> The number is: 173084 3444
> 
> 
> View attachment 4460399
> View attachment 4460400
> View attachment 4460402
> View attachment 4460403
> View attachment 4460404
> View attachment 4460405
> View attachment 4460406


you're missing most of the pics required for authentication
see the post above, pics of black bag, these are the pictures we need, in perfect quality 
get the same snaps of your bag and re-post
thanks


----------



## AndriiDobro

ksuromax said:


> authentic
> thanks for the perfect pics!


Thank you! You helped me a lot


----------



## houseof999

houseof999 said:


> I think I finally found a metro (?) that I like. Can anyone take a look when you get a chance please? I know some pics are missing. If it looks promising I can proceed to purchase and submit additional pics when I receive the bag.
> 
> Item: gray leather bag
> Seller: a00451895 (Eve S)
> Link: https://posh.mk/WzFcnEXS8W
> If you'd also ID the color, model and year please I'd be super grateful.  Thanks in advance!


Just received the metro bag. Here are the additional pics. The seller accidentally deleted the original listing so here are the pics of the bag I received. Is the rivet not having notches a concern? Does it mean it was repaired?


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Just received the metro bag. Here are the additional pics. The seller accidentally deleted the original listing so here are the pics of the bag I received. Is the rivet not having notches a concern? Does it mean it was repaired?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4460831
> View attachment 4460842
> View attachment 4460843


Everything else looks OK to me. Some of the colours I've seen the Metro in are 2009 colours and the rivets were notched way before then but it wouldn't surprise me if there was the odd anomaly, we've seen other things that were out of place re: time line.


----------



## muchstuff

mamatong said:


> ok rivets coming up!


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> Everything else looks OK to me. Some of the colours I've seen the Metro in are 2009 colours and the rivets were notched way before then but it wouldn't surprise me if there was the odd anomaly, we've seen other things that were out of place re: time line.


Sweet! Thank you so much! I'll now accept delivery! I'm loving the color! It has a green undertone... Or I'm being tricked by my olive green jeggings.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Sweet! Thank you so much! I'll now accept delivery! I'm loving the color! It has a green undertone... Or I'm being tricked by my olive green jeggings.


Mod shots please!


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> Mod shots please!


As requested.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Kristinaph

Hi all. Can you help me authenticate this bag? Thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> As requested.
> View attachment 4461137


Looks great congrats!


----------



## ksuromax

AndriiDobro said:


> Thank you! You helped me a lot


pleasure!


----------



## ksuromax

Kristinaph said:


> Hi all. Can you help me authenticate this bag? Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4461147
> View attachment 4461148
> View attachment 4461149
> View attachment 4461150
> View attachment 4461151
> View attachment 4461152


you're missing the rivets, bales and zipperhead pics


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> Looks great congrats!


Thank you!  next one's gonna be bigger! Stay tuned!


----------



## Lalagoesshopping

Sorry for the post that was missing on important photos. 

I am reposting! Please help thank you.


----------



## Eutwle

Hi I am reposting to authenticate this bag as I had missing photos previously. These are the full set of pictures!


----------



## tartelove

ksuromax said:


> this picture
> it looks like the wide loop that hold the leather strap is bent
> leather is squeezed


Oh right. Thanks so much for pointing that out. Is that something to be concerned about?


----------



## ksuromax

tartelove said:


> Oh right. Thanks so much for pointing that out. Is that something to be concerned about?


it's not a sign of fake by any means, but definitely a damage 
possibly, it could have been squashed in the car door? or, something similar?  
these loops are made of metal, and one would need to put quite a bit of efforts to bent it THAT WAY ... 
what i needed to see looks good, the bent loop is just a cosmetic defect, you can carry it this way, or try to un-bend, or just find another (flawless) bag 
Good luck deciding


----------



## Eutwle

ksuromax said:


> sure, either post the full set of the pics, or just a missing one and ref to your original post, so we can look at it quickly for you



Hi! So these are the full set of photos! Hope this will clearer authenticate the bag. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## mamatong

ksuromax said:


> nope, these are the studs, and Muchstuff was asking for the rivets, they are at the back side of the studs, check on the handle, they look like flat screws with 2 notches on the sides


reposting the rivets


----------



## ksuromax

Eutwle said:


> Hi! So these are the full set of photos! Hope this will clearer authenticate the bag. Keeping my fingers crossed.


totally different story! 
perfectly authentic, SS 2015 Bleu Lazuli 
Enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

mamatong said:


> reposting the rivets


looks good to me


----------



## altuns

Hello, I have find a wallet can you please help identify it please ? I am trying to get additionnal photo but it is very hard. Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

altuns said:


> Hello, I have find a wallet can you please help identify it please ? I am trying to get additionnal photo but it is very hard. Thank you


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## altuns

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you very much  I will post more photo after receiving it.


----------



## muchstuff

altuns said:


> Thank you very much  I will post more photo after receiving it.


My pleasure!


----------



## Lalagoesshopping

Lalagoesshopping said:


> View attachment 4461251
> View attachment 4461252
> View attachment 4461253
> View attachment 4461254
> View attachment 4461255
> View attachment 4461256
> View attachment 4461257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the post that was missing on important photos.
> 
> I am reposting! Please help thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

Your pics are all too small, sideways, or upside down. Your bale pic is partially obscured by your hand. See post number 12820 for examples of what's needed.


----------



## dindadanda

Hi Balenciaga gurus,
My name is Dinda. I am really really newbie in Balenciaga.
Recently I have been stressed with taking care of my 2 kiddos so I think I need a new bag!
A new bag it is.

Would you mind please helping me authenticate this..?
*Balenciaga city mini perforated Black GHW*
The number is 501065.1000 W.528147


----------



## muchstuff

dindadanda said:


> Hi Balenciaga gurus,
> My name is Dinda. I am really really newbie in Balenciaga.
> Recently I have been stressed with taking care of my 2 kiddos so I think I need a new bag!
> A new bag it is.
> 
> Would you mind please helping me authenticate this..?
> *Balenciaga city mini perforated Black GHW*
> The number is 501065.1000 W.528147


Where was this bag purchased? Do you have a link?


----------



## dindadanda

Hi.. I bought it online.. the seller said she purchased it from Balenciaga Retail Italia S.r.l. - 8, Via Europa.

I believe this is exactly same with the bag I own.. 

http://mustit.co.kr/m/product/product_detail/4180816

What do you think about it.. thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

dindadanda said:


> Hi.. I bought it online.. the seller said she purchased it from Balenciaga Retail Italia S.r.l. - 8, Via Europa.
> 
> I believe this is exactly same with the bag I own..
> 
> http://mustit.co.kr/m/product/product_detail/4180816
> 
> What do you think about it.. thank you!


the problem is that the tag does not match the current season's tags, i would avoid


----------



## muchstuff

dindadanda said:


> Hi.. I bought it online.. the seller said she purchased it from Balenciaga Retail Italia S.r.l. - 8, Via Europa.
> 
> I believe this is exactly same with the bag I own..
> 
> http://mustit.co.kr/m/product/product_detail/4180816
> 
> What do you think about it.. thank you!



OK here's what I can tell you. The tag, the zipper head are not consistent with the new style tags, zipper heads we see on the current styles. The perforated bags are from years ago and I may be wrong but I can't see Demna Gvasalia reaching back into the past to reboot an older style, he's all about his own design. I'd have my doubts about this bag personally.


----------



## dindadanda

Hi.. thank you for your kind response.
My apologize I am still lost.. (cry cry cry).
The W letter I believe means *W *= F/W 2006 in which the letter is repeated again on F/W 2018. Please correct me if I am mistaken.. 

The copy receipt telling me that the bag was purchased on Feb 2019. Maybe the bag was produced from last year? 

Thank you again, dear ksuromax..! 



ksuromax said:


> the problem is that the tag does not match the current season's tags, i would avoid


----------



## ksuromax

dindadanda said:


> Hi.. thank you for your kind response.
> My apologize I am still lost.. (cry cry cry).
> The W letter I believe means *W *= F/W 2006 in which the letter is repeated again on F/W 2018. Please correct me if I am mistaken..
> 
> The copy receipt telling me that the bag was purchased on Feb 2019. Maybe the bag was produced from last year?
> 
> Thank you again, dear ksuromax..!


W stands for AW 2019, and these bags have JUST started to show up in the boutiques.
It's next to impossible to see in on the shelf in february, just way too early.
Again, i strongly recommend you to avoid this bag


----------



## dindadanda

Hi there..
So you mean the zipper head shows that it is non authentic?
It should be only one B..?

Thanks




muchstuff said:


> OK here's what I can tell you. The tag, the zipper head are not consistent with the new style tags, zipper heads we see on the current styles. The perforated bags are from years ago and I may be wrong but I can't see Demna Gvasalia reaching back into the past to reboot an older style, he's all about his own design. I'd have my doubts about this bag personally.


----------



## ksuromax

dindadanda said:


> Hi there..
> So you mean the zipper head shows that it is non authentic?
> It should be only one B..?
> 
> Thanks


no, it should be of different shape
Plus, the leather tag should be completely different


----------



## Magentawardrobe

ksuromax said:


> no, it should be of different shape
> Plus, the leather tag should be completely different


Hello i am the one who sell it to dinda i bought it myself from the mall balenciaga outlet in italy. So it must be not from current season. Thats why you cannot compare it with the style of the current season. You can check my IG magentawardrobe


----------



## Magentawardrobe

muchstuff said:


> OK here's what I can tell you. The tag, the zipper head are not consistent with the new style tags, zipper heads we see on the current styles. The perforated bags are from years ago and I may be wrong but I can't see Demna Gvasalia reaching back into the past to reboot an older style, he's all about his own design. I'd have my doubts about this bag personally.


Off course its not from current styles because is already sold in the outlet. 
I bought it from here 
https://www.themall.it/en/outlet-italy/the-luxury-brands/balenciaga/?location=bale


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Magentawardrobe said:


> Off course its not from current styles because is already sold in the outlet.
> I bought it from here
> https://www.themall.it/en/outlet-italy/the-luxury-brands/balenciaga/?location=bale


All we can tell you is that the tag is not consistent with either the W tags from F/W 2006 or the W tags from the new season F/W 2019 bags. There are no other Balenciaga seasons with W tags. We can't personally vouch for the authenticity of those outlet bags so will refrain from authenticating them. The zipper head isn't consistent with the newest season W tag bags (or the 2006 W tags)  and neither is the shape of the tag.


----------



## Magentawardrobe

muchstuff said:


> All we can tell you is that the tag is not consistent with either the W tags from F/W 2006 or the W tags from the new season F/W 2019 bags. There are no other Balenciaga seasons with W tags. We can't personally vouch for the authenticity of those outlet bags so will refrain from authenticating them. The zipper head isn't consistent with the newest season W tag bags (or the 2006 W tags)  and neither is the shape of the tag.


Thanks. Balenciaga outlet at THe mall italy  is official outlet of balenciaga. I already asked dinda to call the store herself to make sure.


----------



## muchstuff

Magentawardrobe said:


> Thanks. Balenciaga outlet at THe mall italy  is official outlet of balenciaga. I already asked dinda to call the store herself to make sure.


Sorry we couldn't be of more help.


----------



## houseof999

Hello lovely authenticators! I'm back with my new big one. Would you guys kindly take a look and tell me what you think. I'm very fond of the color. Crossing fingers. If you'd also confirm style name and color  name I'll be highly rateful! 
Item:  Maxi Twiggy
Seller:  Ninabean00
Link: https://posh.mk/qFnlv4pEyX
Here are the pics of the bag I received


----------



## ksuromax

houseof999 said:


> Hello lovely authenticators! I'm back with my new big one. Would you guys kindly take a look and tell me what you think. I'm very fond of the color. Crossing fingers. If you'd also confirm style name and color  name I'll be highly rateful!
> Item:  Maxi Twiggy
> Seller:  Ninabean00
> Link: https://posh.mk/qFnlv4pEyX
> Here are the pics of the bag I received
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4463228
> View attachment 4463229
> View attachment 4463230
> View attachment 4463231


Looks good to me


----------



## ksuromax

Magentawardrobe said:


> Hello i am the one who sell it to dinda i bought it myself from the mall balenciaga outlet in italy. So it must be not from current season. Thats why you cannot compare it with the style of the current season. You can check my IG magentawardrobe


double post


----------



## ksuromax

Magentawardrobe said:


> Hello i am the one who sell it to dinda i bought it myself from the mall balenciaga outlet in italy. So it must be not from current season. Thats why you cannot compare it with the style of the current season. You can check my IG magentawardrobe


thank you for getting back to us
the thing is that the tag format had changed 3 seasons ago, all tags in 2018 AW and 2019 SS are thin strip of leather which is inside the inner pocket. I have seen bags for 2019 AW season, they started to arrive to the boutiques just now, and they are W tag with the same thin strap of leather.
I know The Mall, and i know that the Bal outlet is absoluetely legit there, but i cannot confirm something that does not match the official parameters.
The bag with W tag could not be sold in the Outlet before the official release of the collection (which is now) and the tag of the bag is completely different from what i know all boutique bags bear.
something just does not add up


----------



## houseof999

ksuromax said:


> Looks good to me


Woo hoo!  Thank you so much!


----------



## ksuromax

houseof999 said:


> Woo hoo!  Thank you so much!


pleasure


----------



## atlantis1982

houseof999 said:


> Hello lovely authenticators! I'm back with my new big one. Would you guys kindly take a look and tell me what you think. I'm very fond of the color. Crossing fingers. If you'd also confirm style name and color  name I'll be highly rateful!
> Item:  Maxi Twiggy
> Seller:  Ninabean00
> Link: https://posh.mk/qFnlv4pEyX
> Here are the pics of the bag I received
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4463228
> View attachment 4463229
> View attachment 4463230
> View attachment 4463231


Just wanted to jump in and answer your question as to the color: 4460 is the color code to Lagon (have one myself; it's a beautiful teal).  Enjoy!


----------



## houseof999

atlantis1982 said:


> Just wanted to jump in and answer your question as to the color: 4460 is the color code to Lagon (have one myself; it's a beautiful teal).  Enjoy!


Thank you! What style is yours?  I was looking at the dark turquoise on eBay but this color being brighter is more my cup of tea than that plus it was almost $200 less so I'm super happy this bag!


----------



## amstevens714

May I ask for help with this?

Item: Balenciaga all afternoon tote
Seller: cashinmybag
Item#: n/a
Link: no longer valid (they remove immensely upon purchase :/)

More photos to follow. Thank you SO much for any help you might be able to provide ❤️


----------



## amstevens714

amstevens714 said:


> May I ask for help with this?
> 
> Item: Balenciaga all afternoon tote
> Seller: cashinmybag
> Item#: n/a
> Link: no longer valid (they remove immensely upon purchase :/)
> 
> More photos to follow. Thank you SO much for any help you might be able to provide ❤️



Last of them:

Thank you again!!!


----------



## ksuromax

amstevens714 said:


> Last of them:
> 
> Thank you again!!!





amstevens714 said:


> May I ask for help with this?
> 
> Item: Balenciaga all afternoon tote
> Seller: cashinmybag
> Item#: n/a
> Link: no longer valid (they remove immensely upon purchase :/)
> 
> More photos to follow. Thank you SO much for any help you might be able to provide ❤️


hi, not much of experience with this particular style, but some of the details look promissing
Could you take a proper snap of the zipper head underneath? 
yours is very unclear


----------



## amstevens714

ksuromax said:


> hi, not much of experience with this particular style, but some of the details look promissing
> Could you take a proper snap of the zipper head underneath?
> yours is very unclear



Thank you so much! It was really hard to get the one I had, that area is very tight because the lining in sewn down ! I’ll try again though. Thank you, thank you! I hope these help


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

amstevens714 said:


> Thank you so much! It was really hard to get the one I had, that area is very tight because the lining in sewn down ! I’ll try again though. Thank you, thank you! I hope these help


thanks
i tend to say you're ok to go


----------



## amstevens714

ksuromax said:


> thanks
> i tend to say you're ok to go



I feel so silly asking this, does that mean you think it’s OK? 

I’m sorry, I feel so dumb I just want to make sure


----------



## ksuromax

amstevens714 said:


> I feel so silly asking this, does that mean you think it’s OK?
> 
> I’m sorry, I feel so dumb I just want to make sure


yes, it means in my opinion it's authentic
all markers i looked at look legit


----------



## amstevens714

ksuromax said:


> yes, it means in my opinion it's authentic
> all markers i looked at look legit



You are truly amazing. Thank you thank you to the moon ❤️❤️


----------



## amstevens714

ksuromax said:


> yes, it means in my opinion it's authentic
> all markers i looked at look legit



Do you have any experience with boots by any chance?


----------



## ksuromax

amstevens714 said:


> Do you have any experience with boots by any chance?


unfortunately, not enough to authenticate by pictures
there are no solid markers (as in case with the bags) which could allow me to make a valid conclusion.


----------



## ksuromax

amstevens714 said:


> You are truly amazing. Thank you thank you to the moon ❤️❤️


most welcome


----------



## amstevens714

ksuromax said:


> unfortunately, not enough to authenticate by pictures
> there are no solid markers (as in case with the bags) which could allow me to make a valid conclusion.



Makes complete sense. You are so kind to contribute to this thread the way you do. Thank you again, so so much.


----------



## ksuromax

amstevens714 said:


> Makes complete sense. You are so kind to contribute to this thread the way you do. Thank you again, so so much.


----------



## atlantis1982

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! What style is yours?  I was looking at the dark turquoise on eBay but this color being brighter is more my cup of tea than that plus it was almost $200 less so I'm super happy this bag!


I have a regular hardware City...I've had mine almost since new, and there really is no fading like some of the older bags (particularly from the blue family) have a tendency to do.


----------



## houseof999

atlantis1982 said:


> I have a regular hardware City...I've had mine almost since new, and there really is no fading like some of the older bags (particularly from the blue family) have a tendency to do.


That's great to hear! I'm going to enjoy the color longer than I expected!


----------



## Mhen016

Good day everyone. Can you please help me regarding this bag I just bought from a seller based in Japan. The posted link has no detailed photos. Will just provide them thank you so much and have a nice day.

Item: Balenciaga City 
Seller:lizai_treasurebrand
Link:


----------



## LostInBal

Mhen016 said:


> Good day everyone. Can you please help me regarding this bag I just bought from a seller based in Japan. The posted link has no detailed photos. Will just provide them thank you so much and have a nice day.
> 
> Item: Balenciaga City
> Seller:lizai_treasurebrand
> Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4464197
> View attachment 4464198
> View attachment 4464199
> View attachment 4464200
> View attachment 4464201
> View attachment 4464202
> View attachment 4464203
> View attachment 4464204
> View attachment 4464205




Sorry, this fake I’m afraid 
Hope you can return it or at least they hadn’t charged too much..


----------



## dumplingmaster

Hello I just bought this item and I am wondering if this is the real deal. My most concern is the fact that I have never seen this color before nor do I know the year it was designed! 

Item: Balenciaga Triple S Sneakers
Seller: Yoogis Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-blue-white-leather-mesh-triple-s-sneakers-size-6-5-37.html


----------



## muchstuff

dumplingmaster said:


> Hello I just bought this item and I am wondering if this is the real deal. My most concern is the fact that I have never seen this color before nor do I know the year it was designed!
> 
> Item: Balenciaga Triple S Sneakers
> Seller: Yoogis Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-blue-white-leather-mesh-triple-s-sneakers-size-6-5-37.html
> Not sure you’ll get much help with sneakers, we’re primarily about leather goods.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## LoveJoos

Hi i bought this from a 2nd hand shop
Just realised the hook color are different
1 is brass 
The other is black 
Can this happen at production error?
Or it is a fake balenciaga?

Thank you for your reply in advance


----------



## LoveJoos

Oh error 
Missing pic


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Hi i bought this from a 2nd hand shop
> Just realised the hook color are different
> 1 is brass
> The other is black
> Can this happen at production error?
> Or it is a fake balenciaga?
> 
> Thank you for your reply in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4464994
> View attachment 4464995
> View attachment 4464996
> View attachment 4464997
> View attachment 4464998
> View attachment 4464999
> View attachment 4465000


Can you post pics of the rivet and the bag itself, front and back? Reference the original post number when you repost.


----------



## LoveJoos

Post # 12872
Is this rivet?


----------



## LoveJoos

Oh just realised photos not completely uploaded

Post #12872


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Oh just realised photos not completely uploaded
> 
> Post #12872
> View attachment 4465294


I can't explain the difference in the bale colours but the details look right on this bag.
For future inquires will you please make sure that your pictures are all right way up, not sideways or upside down. It would also help if you took the pics where you had natural lighting as colour is important to see as well. Again, for future postings please look at the link below so you can post all needed photos in one place.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## LoveJoos

Thank you for your reply and noted your remarks


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Thank you for your reply and noted your remarks


My pleasure!


----------



## Kristinaph

Hi to all. Can you help me authenticate this bag please. Thank you so much.


----------



## Kristinaph

And this other one also, thank you


----------



## shuetfong

Hi, I'm new to the forum and would really appreciate it if someone could help authenticate this bag. Thanks!!

Item: Balenciage First Classique Mini in Apple Green
Item number:401788449694
Seller ID: as*andrea
Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...rentrq:6f29851c16b0a68d5f85c193ffced1ee|iid:1


----------



## dee_1595

Hi! Would really appreciate if you could help authenticate my bag

Item: Balenciaga Metallic Edge City Small
Item number: 432831.4065.z.002123

Thankyou


----------



## dee_1595

Hi! Would really appreciate if you could help authenticate my bag

Item: Balenciaga Metallic Edge City Small
Item number: 432831.4065.z.002123

Thankyou
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4465922
View attachment 4465923
View attachment 4465924
View attachment 4465925
View attachment 4465926
View attachment 4465927
View attachment 4465928


----------



## ksuromax

Kristinaph said:


> Hi to all. Can you help me authenticate this bag please. Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4465876
> View attachment 4465877
> View attachment 4465878
> View attachment 4465879
> View attachment 4465880
> View attachment 4465881
> View attachment 4465882
> View attachment 4465883
> View attachment 4465876





Kristinaph said:


> And this other one also, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4465893
> View attachment 4465898
> View attachment 4465897
> View attachment 4465896
> View attachment 4465895


you're missing most of the pictures that are required for authentication
please, check the link below my post for the samples and re-post them in proper format


----------



## ksuromax

shuetfong said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum and would really appreciate it if someone could help authenticate this bag. Thanks!!
> 
> Item: Balenciage First Classique Mini in Apple Green
> Item number:401788449694
> Seller ID: as*andrea
> Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga-First-Classique-Mini-Apple-Green/401788449694?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=7a6247c3b3064362adbfed6183e90d21&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=5&sd=401788449694&itm=401788449694&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:596961f6-9278-11e9-9cbe-74dbd180dfdc|parentrq:6f29851c16b0a68d5f85c193ffced1ee|iid:1


Pictures are blurred, not sharp and angled
can you ask the Seller the get them in better quality and in natural light? 
samples are given in the link in my signature


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

dee_1595 said:


> Hi! Would really appreciate if you could help authenticate my bag
> 
> Item: Balenciaga Metallic Edge City Small
> Item number: 432831.4065.z.002123
> 
> Thankyou


please, take the snaps of the rivets and the bale in clear and sharp front facing angle


----------



## lillianju

Can anyone help me to authenticate this balenciaga bag? Thank you!

Bag name: balenciaga bubblegum giant city with silver hardware 
Bag ID: 173034.1000.002123


----------



## lillianju

The reason is because the color code says 1000, which is normally for black?? Thank you!!


----------



## muchstuff

lillianju said:


> Can anyone help me to authenticate this balenciaga bag? Thank you!
> 
> Bag name: balenciaga bubblegum giant city with silver hardware
> Bag ID: 173034.1000.002123


I'm sorry but it's not authentic in my opinion. Pretty decent fake but still.


----------



## muchstuff

lillianju said:


> The reason is because the color code says 1000, which is normally for black?? Thank you!!


Here's a link to an authentic G21 bubblegum City for comparison.
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-gold-city-bubblegum-47055


----------



## lillianju

muchstuff said:


> Here's a link to an authentic G21 bubblegum City for comparison.
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-gold-city-bubblegum-47055


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

lillianju said:


> Thank you so much for your help!


Sorry it wasn't better news but good of you to catch the anomaly on the tag!


----------



## lillianju

muchstuff said:


> Sorry it wasn't better news but good of you to catch the anomaly on the tag!


Exactly, if not because of the serial code, I almost thought this is an authentic one. Thank you again.


----------



## muchstuff

lillianju said:


> Exactly, if not because of the serial code, I almost thought this is an authentic one. Thank you again.


Take a good look at the front and back of the tag, compare fonts...that's probably the easiest thing to see. After the incorrect colour code.


----------



## lillianju

muchstuff said:


> Take a good look at the front and back of the tag, compare fonts...that's probably the easiest thing to see. After the incorrect colour code.


Hi muchstuff, can you please recommend a third party online authentication company? The seller insisted it is authentic unless the third party says otherwise...


----------



## lillianju

muchstuff said:


> Take a good look at the front and back of the tag, compare fonts...that's probably the easiest thing to see. After the incorrect colour code.


Or they won’t refund me


----------



## muchstuff

lillianju said:


> Or they won’t refund me


@ksuromax will you confirm that the bag in question isn’t authentic and also do you know of a paid service the OP can use?


----------



## lillianju

muchstuff said:


> @ksuromax will you confirm that the bag in question isn’t authentic and also do you know of a paid service the OP can use?


Thank you so very much! I have four more photos attached.


----------



## muchstuff

lillianju said:


> Thank you so very much! I have four more photos attached.


Here's some info while we wait...
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/best-paid-authentication-service.1004825/
Here's another:
"I would definitely contact Bababei. I have used her for almost every bag I purchased that wasn’t directly from Hermes, even from very reputable sources."


----------



## lillianju

muchstuff said:


> Here's some info while we wait...
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/best-paid-authentication-service.1004825/
> Here's another:
> "I would definitely contact Bababei. I have used her for almost every bag I purchased that wasn’t directly from Hermes, even from very reputable sources."


Thank you! I really wish this bag is authentic as I really like it.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

lillianju said:


> Thank you! I really wish this bag is authentic as I really like it.


I've PM'd @ksuromax and @peacebabe to take a look to give you some more assurance. They're usually online later in the evening.


----------



## lillianju

muchstuff said:


> I've PM'd @ksuromax and @peacebabe to take a look to give you some more assurance. They're usually online later in the evening.


That’s great!!! Many thanks and I really appreciate it


----------



## muchstuff

lillianju said:


> That’s great!!! Many thanks and I really appreciate it


Any time!


----------



## Narnanz

First time caller here...hope you can help me with this.
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
 ...am not thinking this is real at all but would like confirmation.
Don't know the proper name but here are the best photos I can get inside the store.
Thank you in advance
Sorry...got my photos all mixed up...hope they are clear


----------



## lillianju

Narnanz said:


> First time caller here...hope you can help me with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4466639
> View attachment 4466640
> View attachment 4466641
> View attachment 4466642
> View attachment 4466643
> View attachment 4466644
> View attachment 4466645
> View attachment 4466646
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...am not thinking this is real at all but would like confirmation.
> Don't know the proper name but here are the best photos I can get inside the store.
> Thank you in advance
> Sorry...got my photos all mixed up...hope they are clear


I can tell this is definitely fake. Sorry.


----------



## Narnanz

lillianju said:


> I can tell this is definitely fake. Sorry.


Yeah I was thinking that.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> First time caller here...hope you can help me with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4466639
> View attachment 4466640
> View attachment 4466641
> View attachment 4466642
> View attachment 4466643
> View attachment 4466644
> View attachment 4466645
> View attachment 4466646
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...am not thinking this is real at all but would like confirmation.
> Don't know the proper name but here are the best photos I can get inside the store.
> Thank you in advance
> Sorry...got my photos all mixed up...hope they are clear


You’re correct, it’s not authentic.


----------



## muchstuff

lillianju said:


> I can tell this is definitely fake. Sorry.


Sorry but you have to have a minimum of 500 posts and a good working knowledge of the brand before you can authenticate. Please read post number one on this thread.


----------



## lillianju

muchstuff said:


> Sorry but you have to have a minimum of 500 posts and a good working knowledge of the brand before you can authenticate. Please read post number one on this thread.


Oh I see, thank you for letting me know


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> You’re correct, it’s not authentic.


Thanks for that...I really appreciate all you do.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Thanks for that...I really appreciate all you do.


My pleasure!


----------



## ksuromax

lillianju said:


> Can anyone help me to authenticate this balenciaga bag? Thank you!
> 
> Bag name: balenciaga bubblegum giant city with silver hardware
> Bag ID: 173034.1000.002123





muchstuff said:


> I'm sorry but it's not authentic in my opinion. Pretty decent fake but still.


this is definitely fake


lillianju said:


> Hi muchstuff, can you please recommend a third party online authentication company? The seller insisted it is authentic unless the third party says otherwise...





muchstuff said:


> @ksuromax will you confirm that the bag in question isn’t authentic and also do you know of a paid service the OP can use?


authenticate4u is one i know, probably there are more, google may help 


lillianju said:


> Thank you so very much! I have four more photos attached.


100% fake, look at the bale 
it should be neat, wedged tip, not that ugly cut-off piece of rough wire


----------



## S3lina

Hi, 
Can anyone please help me authenticate these different Balenciaga bags? There are 4 in total. (Last two bags will have pictures in the next message). 

1. one: Black city with silver giant hardware 
2. one: Black "purse" 
3. one: Grey city with silver giant hardware 
4. one: Beige city


----------



## S3lina

The rest of the photos:


----------



## lillianju

ksuromax said:


> this is definitely fake
> 
> 
> 
> authenticate4u is one i know, probably there are more, google may help
> 
> 100% fake, look at the bale
> it should be neat, wedged tip, not that ugly cut-off piece of rough wire


Thank you very much!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

S3lina said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone please help me authenticate these different Balenciaga bags? There are 4 in total. (Last two bags will have pictures in the next message).
> 
> 1. one: Black city with silver giant hardware
> 2. one: Black "purse"
> 3. one: Grey city with silver giant hardware
> 4. one: Beige city





S3lina said:


> The rest of the photos:


please, post them all one by one
this is very confusing 
you are missing necessary pictures 
please, check this link and re-post all what we need to see in proper format (not bent, not side view, not angled, no light glare/reflection), please 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/
but the first one is definitely a fake


----------



## ksuromax

lillianju said:


> Thank you very much!!


any time


----------



## lillianju

ksuromax said:


> any time


I have already sent an email together with the photos to authenticate4u, hope they will reply me soon, as the seller won’t refund me until I get a paid third party proof it’s fake. Thank you all again for the great help!! Have a nice day


----------



## ksuromax

lillianju said:


> I have already sent an email together with the photos to authenticate4u, hope they will reply me soon, as the seller won’t refund me until I get a paid third party proof it’s fake. Thank you all again for the great help!! Have a nice day


good luck to you!! hope you get your money back in full


----------



## lilapot

Hi!

Can anyone help see if this is legit? Hesitating as I had a bad experience with buying on eBay before and returns can be a hassle. It’s a really good price so though it’s not the size that I want, I still want to just buy it  thank you so much for the help xx

Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Paris Leather Handbag Bazar Shopper S 443096 DL10N Black
Item Number: 223549220097
Seller ID: miaboxx
Link: https://m.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Bal...220097?hash=item340c926501:g:nrEAAOSwXoZdANPT


----------



## ksuromax

lilapot said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can anyone help see if this is legit? Hesitating as I had a bad experience with buying on eBay before and returns can be a hassle. It’s a really good price so though it’s not the size that I want, I still want to just buy it  thank you so much for the help xx
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Paris Leather Handbag Bazar Shopper S 443096 DL10N Black
> Item Number: 223549220097
> Seller ID: miaboxx
> Link: https://m.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Bal...220097?hash=item340c926501:g:nrEAAOSwXoZdANPT


please, request the seller to take a good picture of the tag, close-up, forward facing, back and front, please
and, bales as well on the shoulder strap


----------



## lillianju

ksuromax said:


> good luck to you!! hope you get your money back in full


Hi, do you happen to know if it takes a long time for authenticate4u to get back? I sent them a email about 4 hours ago asking if they received my email, haven’t heard anything back yet, I just need to confirm if they received it or not... don’t know if this is normal...thank you very much.


----------



## muchstuff

lillianju said:


> I have already sent an email together with the photos to authenticate4u, hope they will reply me soon, as the seller won’t refund me until I get a paid third party proof it’s fake. Thank you all again for the great help!! Have a nice day


Good luck, let us know how you make out!


----------



## lillianju

muchstuff said:


> Good luck, let us know how you make out!


For sure!! Thank you again for your help, I will update the results.


----------



## ksuromax

lillianju said:


> Hi, do you happen to know if it takes a long time for authenticate4u to get back? I sent them a email about 4 hours ago asking if they received my email, haven’t heard anything back yet, I just need to confirm if they received it or not... don’t know if this is normal...thank you very much.


to be honest, i have no idea, but give them 24 hrs, just in case if they are in a different time zone, or off for some reason


----------



## lillianju

ksuromax said:


> to be honest, i have no idea, but give them 24 hrs, just in case if they are in a different time zone, or off for some reason


For sure! Many thanks to you


----------



## Kristinaph

ksuromax said:


> Pictures are blurred, not sharp and angled
> can you ask the Seller the get them in better quality and in natural light?
> samples are given in the link in my signature


Hi i am sorry but this was posted on a private group for bag lovers. I dont have any link  

Will post again thank you


----------



## Kristinaph

Please help me authenticate this bag. It is listed in a private group sale. Thank you.

Item name: balenciaga town black


----------



## lilapot

ksuromax said:


> please, request the seller to take a good picture of the tag, close-up, forward facing, back and front, please
> and, bales as well on the shoulder strap



Thanks for the reply.
She only gave me these two photos unfortunately. I know you need more. Do you see any red flags with these? She said she got the bag from Costco. 
Thanks again x


----------



## ksuromax

Kristinaph said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag. It is listed in a private group sale. Thank you.
> 
> Item name: balenciaga town black


i need to see .the tag,clear and sharp, back and front, and the bale, please


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

lilapot said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> She only gave me these two photos unfortunately. I know you need more. Do you see any red flags with these? She said she got the bag from Costco.
> Thanks again x


i can't read the details of the tag clearly
without required pics in proper format i can't help, i'm afraid


----------



## lilapot

I understand. Thank you


----------



## Lujan

Please, help me with this 2 balenciagas!https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/MLA-785277360-cartera-balenciaga-tote-classic-city-mini-_JM 

https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.a...ga-giant-city-original-de-lamb-skin-cuero-_JM


----------



## muchstuff

Lujan said:


> Please, help me with this 2 balenciagas!https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/MLA-785277360-cartera-balenciaga-tote-classic-city-mini-_JM
> 
> https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.a...ga-giant-city-original-de-lamb-skin-cuero-_JM



Please check the link below for pics needed. All must be clear, close up, forward-facing, no bends in the tags or weird angles.  Only one bag per post please.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Lujan

Ok! Thanks! I could get these:


----------



## muchstuff

Lujan said:


> Ok! Thanks! I could get these:
> View attachment 4468561
> View attachment 4468562
> View attachment 4468563
> View attachment 4468570
> View attachment 4468573
> View attachment 4468583
> View attachment 4468585
> View attachment 4468587


Yes I saw these already. Did you look at the link I sent you? We need all of the photos in the link, and right side up as well please, not sideways.


----------



## lulu288100

Hi! Can you please help me authenticate this Mini City bag! Thanks so much for the help!!


----------



## Lujan

Yes, I read it. But the photos are not mine. It’s only the web page I want ti buy that bag if it’s authentic, not fake


----------



## muchstuff

lulu288100 said:


> Hi! Can you please help me authenticate this Mini City bag! Thanks so much for the help!!


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## muchstuff

Lujan said:


> Yes, I read it. But the photos are not mine. It’s only the web page I want ti buy that bag if it’s authentic, not fake


We can't determine authenticity without the correct photos, sorry.


----------



## lulu288100

Thanks SO much for the quick response!!


----------



## muchstuff

lulu288100 said:


> Thanks SO much for the quick response!!


Sorry the news wasn't better!


----------



## lulu288100

muchstuff said:


> Sorry the news wasn't better!



Me too! But better to know now and not have a fake! Thanks again!


----------



## muchstuff

Lujan said:


> Yes, I read it. But the photos are not mine. It’s only the web page I want ti buy that bag if it’s authentic, not fake


For what it's worth the tag looks OK from what I can see (although the pics aren't great) but without the bale, rivet and back of the zipper head I can't authenticate for you.


----------



## muchstuff

lulu288100 said:


> Me too! But better to know now and not have a fake! Thanks again!


My pleasure!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Lujan

muchstuff said:


> For what it's worth the tag looks OK from what I can see (although the pics aren't great) but without the bale, rivet and back of the zipper head I can't authenticate for you.



Thanks very much! I’d try to get more pictures!


----------



## muchstuff

Lujan said:


> Thanks very much! I’d try to get more pictures!


if you can please post and add the original post number for reference.


----------



## Pradawattana

Hi!! 

I wonder if someone can help me authenticate this bag, I got as a gift from sis, it’s pre-owned and I believe it’s limited edition. 

Seller : 2nd hand shop in Japan
Bag : Balenciaga mini city bag 
Thank you in advance


----------



## ksuromax

Pradawattana said:


> Hi!!
> 
> I wonder if someone can help me authenticate this bag, I got as a gift from sis, it’s pre-owned and I believe it’s limited edition.
> 
> Seller : 2nd hand shop in Japan
> Bag : Balenciaga mini city bag
> Thank you in advance
> 
> View attachment 4468621
> View attachment 4468622
> View attachment 4468623
> View attachment 4468624
> View attachment 4468625
> View attachment 4468626
> View attachment 4468627
> View attachment 4468628
> View attachment 4468629


looks good to me


----------



## Pradawattana

ksuromax said:


> looks good to me


Thank you so much for your swift feedback!


----------



## ksuromax

Pradawattana said:


> Thank you so much for your swift feedback!


anytime


----------



## lulu288100

Hi! Wondering if someone can have a look at this bag. Is it authentic? Thanks so much!


----------



## muchstuff

lulu288100 said:


> Hi! Wondering if someone can have a look at this bag. Is it authentic? Thanks so much!


Please post clear, close up pics of the bale, the rivet and the back of the zipper head. Reference your original post number when you repost.


----------



## ksuromax

lulu288100 said:


> Hi! Wondering if someone can have a look at this bag. Is it authentic? Thanks so much!


you are missing the bale and zipper head 
please, post them and ref to your original post 
thanks


----------



## S3lina

Hi again, 
Can anyone please help me authenticate these bags for me? 
The shoulderstrap are no longer with the bags and therefore I unfortunately cannot have a picture of the bales on the shoulder strap. 
Thank you in advance! 

First bag:


----------



## S3lina

Second bag:


----------



## ksuromax

S3lina said:


> Hi again,
> Can anyone please help me authenticate these bags for me?
> The shoulderstrap are no longer with the bags and therefore I unfortunately cannot have a picture of the bales on the shoulder strap.
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> First bag:


hi, i don't think this bag ever had any strap, this is a Purse, and imo it's authentic


----------



## ksuromax

S3lina said:


> Second bag:


horrid fake, please, avoid!


----------



## BeaMauro

Hello ladies! 

Please authenticate this Balenciaga. I think the former owner recolored it but I’m not sure. Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

BeaMauro said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Please authenticate this Balenciaga. I think the former owner recolored it but I’m not sure. Thanks!


you're missing the rivets and the tag front
and i would like to see the back of the tag in natural light, without glare and 'MADE IN ITALY' to be clearly visible


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## BeaMauro

ksuromax said:


> you're missing the rivets and the tag front
> and i would like to see the back of the tag in natural light, without glare and 'MADE IN ITALY' to be clearly visible



I’m sorry, this is the best that I could give you. It’s night time here. Thanks!


----------



## S3lina

ksuromax said:


> horrid fake, please, avoid!


Thank you so much for your help. I appeciate it.


----------



## ksuromax

BeaMauro said:


> I’m sorry, this is the best that I could give you. It’s night time here. Thanks!


from what i can see, i tend to say ok to go


----------



## ksuromax

S3lina said:


> Thank you so much for your help. I appeciate it.


anytime, sorry the news was not better


----------



## BeaMauro

ksuromax said:


> from what i can see, i tend to say ok to go


 Thank you so much. Can you confirm it’s recolored?


----------



## ksuromax

BeaMauro said:


> Thank you so much. Can you confirm it’s recolored?


can you take a picture of the back side of the tag against the body of the bag in daytime natural light? 
i think i can see traces of the paint of the hw, but want to make sure


----------



## laura_moun

Hi, can you help me for authenticate this bag please ? It's a balenciaga city giant 21 rose gold in blue.
Thank you very much for your help. 
Laura


----------



## laura_moun




----------



## muchstuff

laura_moun said:


> View attachment 4469830
> View attachment 4469833
> View attachment 4469834
> View attachment 4469835
> View attachment 4469836
> View attachment 4469837
> View attachment 4469838
> View attachment 4469839


Sorry but the pics aren't good enough. Please repost with pics close up, clear, no bends in tags, forward-facing, no camera glare. Also need pics of the bale and the back of the zipper head. Pic of the rivet should be close up as well.


----------



## ayxyao

Hello hello! I need your expert opinion on this  
BALENCIAGA CITY BLACK G21


----------



## muchstuff

ayxyao said:


> Hello hello! I need your expert opinion on this
> BALENCIAGA CITY BLACK G21


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## ayxyao

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Great! Many thanks @muchstuff


----------



## muchstuff

ayxyao said:


> Great! Many thanks @muchstuff


Any time!


----------



## inxshopper

Hi everyone! I got this black city and need help authenticating it. I feel like it's on the smaller side width-wise which is why I'm not sure.
Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

inxshopper said:


> Hi everyone! I got this black city and need help authenticating it. I feel like it's on the smaller side width-wise which is why I'm not sure.
> Thank you!


Stats say it should be 5.5" deep so yeah, it is a little smaller width-wise. I can't explain that but the details look fine to me.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## inxshopper

muchstuff said:


> Stats say it should be 5.5" deep so yeah, it is a little smaller width-wise. I can't explain that but the details look fine to me.


Thanks! I'm so used to my work bags that this one seems especially small to me. I think I'll stick to at least part-time!


----------



## muchstuff

inxshopper said:


> Thanks! I'm so used to my work bags that this one seems especially small to me. I think I'll stick to at least part-time!


It looks pretty well-worn too...


----------



## inxshopper

muchstuff said:


> It looks pretty well-worn too...


It is but I like the distressed look.


----------



## muchstuff

inxshopper said:


> It is but I like the distressed look.


----------



## ayxyao

Hello again. Please please help me with this one. 
BALENCIAGA CITY G21 BLACK


----------



## ksuromax

ayxyao said:


> Hello again. Please please help me with this one.
> BALENCIAGA CITY G21 BLACK


looks good to me


----------



## S3lina

Hi again, will anyone please help me authenticate these bags? Thank you! 

1. bag:


----------



## S3lina

2. bag:


----------



## S3lina

3. bag: (This one I believe myself is fake, but I want to make 100% sure).


----------



## LoveJoos

Hi 
Can help to advise if this is authentic balenciaga? Cos the leather does not have the cracked look


----------



## LoveJoos

Sorry blur zip lampo 
Retake for post 12984


----------



## ayxyao

ayxyao said:


> Hello again. Please please help me with this one.
> BALENCIAGA CITY G21 BLACK


Thanks @ksuromax


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Sorry blur zip lampo
> Retake for post 12984


Authentic in my opinion. Can you please make sure your photos aren’t upside down and sideways from now on?


----------



## muchstuff

S3lina said:


> Hi again, will anyone please help me authenticate these bags? Thank you!
> 
> 1. bag:


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

S3lina said:


> 2. bag:


Please post a pic of the bale and rivet.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

S3lina said:


> 3. bag: (This one I believe myself is fake, but I want to make 100% sure).


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## S3lina

There are no should strap so I can't post a picture of the bale. The rivet is here:


----------



## S3lina

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you so much for your opinion.


----------



## LoveJoos

So sorry for the bad photo 
Bad habit of me. 

Thank you for your advise on bag status


----------



## muchstuff

S3lina said:


> There are no should strap so I can't post a picture of the bale. The rivet is here:


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> So sorry for the bad photo
> Bad habit of me.
> 
> Thank you for your advise on bag status


My pleasure. Please be advised thought that in the future if the pics aren't posted as required we reserve the right to ignore your requests.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi everyone. I need assistance authenticating this item please. Thank you. 


Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga City 
Link (if available): There isn't any link as this was bought secondhand. My primary concern is how the metal nameplate is missing.


----------



## muchstuff

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everyone. I need assistance authenticating this item please. Thank you.
> 
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga City
> Link (if available): There isn't any link as this was bought secondhand. My primary concern is how the metal nameplate is missing.


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## cckuririn

Hi

Thank you very much for your help. And i would like to know the name of this styel. 

Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA Shoulder Bag Greens Leather 364505
Item Number:*223409�@1202�@1669*
Seller ID:japan_monoshare
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...v9Zko6iGrE%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


----------



## ksuromax

cckuririn said:


> Hi
> 
> Thank you very much for your help. And i would like to know the name of this styel.
> 
> Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA Shoulder Bag Greens Leather 364505
> Item Number:*223409�@1202�@1669*
> Seller ID:japan_monoshare
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-Shoulder-Bag-Greens-Leather-364505-/293125189015?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&autorefresh=true&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=MHZMZ83lQuKQPI01Lv9Zko6iGrE%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


the listing is no longer live, was it a grey Day with a wide strap? 
if so, did you buy it? 
Pics provided in the listing are incomplete/not good for authentication, if you bought it, please, post all the necessary pics when you receive it


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everyone. I need assistance authenticating this item please. Thank you.
> 
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga City
> Link (if available): There isn't any link as this was bought secondhand. My primary concern is how the metal nameplate is missing.


For the person at the back of the class trying to learn (me)..the above has the serial number 115748 3444 and my little faky I asked about last week had the serial number 115748 3666....Are those known fake serial numbers?...just wondered if I ever saw a number like this again if it would help me to stear clear of a bag.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> For the person at the back of the class trying to learn (me)..the above has the serial number 115748 3444 and my little faky I asked about last week had the serial number 115748 3666....Are those known fake serial numbers?...just wondered if I ever saw a number like this again if it would help me to stear clear of a bag.


No, they're not. 115748 is the style code for the classic regular sized City. We don't know for certain what the other code represents.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> No, they're not. 115748 is the style code for the classic regular sized City. We don't know for certain what the other code represents.


thank you for that...just thought they looked very similar and just wondered about it.


----------



## cckuririn

ksuromax said:


> the listing is no longer live, was it a grey Day with a wide strap?
> if so, did you buy it?
> Pics provided in the listing are incomplete/not good for authentication, if you bought it, please, post all the necessary pics when you receive it


Hi 

Yes I just won the auction. And It also appear to be as grey day bag. Will post more photo once i received the item . Thank you very much


----------



## ksuromax

cckuririn said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes I just won the auction. And It also appear to be as grey day bag. Will post more photo once i received the item . Thank you very much


anytime!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Mynmyn

Hi, would appreciate if you can help me to authenticate this bag. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## muchstuff

Mynmyn said:


> Hi, would appreciate if you can help me to authenticate this bag.
> Thank you in advance.


Looks promising but you’re missing pics. Please post clear close up photos of the back of the interior tag, the bale, rivet, and back of the zipper head.


----------



## starryhearts

hi! first time poster here and i could really use some seasoned vets' help please!!

recently bought a first bag, and the owner, though rude, swears it's authentic. i have a very short window where i can take it back if it is actually fake, but would love some second opinions. i'm most concerned about the tag since the font and the "R" seems off to me compared to other tags i've seen from the same year (2005) but since i was told this was a vintage bag, if there's any possible history/backstory to tags from bags that year that i'm missing, i'd love to know. 

any insight and help would really be appreciated, thanks so much!!

2005 balenciaga first, black
no link, pics included


----------



## muchstuff

starryhearts said:


> hi! first time poster here and i could really use some seasoned vets' help please!!
> 
> recently bought a first bag, and the owner, though rude, swears it's authentic. i have a very short window where i can take it back if it is actually fake, but would love some second opinions. i'm most concerned about the tag since the font and the "R" seems off to me compared to other tags i've seen from the same year (2005) but since i was told this was a vintage bag, if there's any possible history/backstory to tags from bags that year that i'm missing, i'd love to know.
> 
> any insight and help would really be appreciated, thanks so much!!
> 
> 2005 balenciaga first, black
> no link, pics included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4473175
> View attachment 4473176
> View attachment 4473177
> View attachment 4473178
> View attachment 4473179
> View attachment 4473175
> View attachment 4473176
> View attachment 4473177
> View attachment 4473178
> View attachment 4473179
> View attachment 4473181
> View attachment 4473175
> View attachment 4473176
> View attachment 4473177
> View attachment 4473178
> View attachment 4473179
> View attachment 4473181


Are all of these pics ones you've taken? ID=s the HW brass or pewter? Hard to tell from the pics. While there are aspects of the bag that look good the tag front and the bale on the strap tell me it's not authentic.


----------



## starryhearts

thanks for the fast response! 
these are pics i've taken. hardware is pewter which seems in line with a 2005 bag?
same with me, the tag and and the bale are what are most concerning -- i just didn't know if it was possible if in these early vintage bags there were ones that might have come out a little differently. the owner who i bought it from is adamant it's authentic but i'm just not sure...
are there any other pics i can provide that might help?


----------



## SakuraSakura

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Aww, that's unfortunate. Thank you for such a timely response!


----------



## starryhearts

i also just found this image (1st pic) of a bag with a tag that's being sold online right now with a similar tag to mine, the leg of the "R" being lopsided -- the seller shows proof though that the bag was authenticated by ebay (through their "trusted 3rd party experts") -- is it possible then that both this tag and the one from mine are authentic? (or is it that ebay's experts aren't such experts??)
here's also another pic of the strap which with the tag were the two things i was most unsure of. i did notice too that the ring on the zipper pulls isn't  a complete circle..
i have to return the bag by tomorrow if i want a refund! i'm just not sure since it's vintage if it's real or not..


----------



## muchstuff

SakuraSakura said:


> Aww, that's unfortunate. Thank you for such a timely response!


My pleasure!


----------



## muchstuff

starryhearts said:


> i also just found this image (1st pic) of a bag with a tag that's being sold online right now with a similar tag to mine, the leg of the "R" being lopsided -- the seller shows proof though that the bag was authenticated by ebay (through their "trusted 3rd party experts") -- is it possible then that both this tag and the one from mine are authentic? (or is it that ebay's experts aren't such experts??)
> here's also another pic of the strap which with the tag were the two things i was most unsure of. i did notice too that the ring on the zipper pulls isn't  a complete circle..
> i have to return the bag by tomorrow if i want a refund! i'm just not sure since it's vintage if it's real or not..
> View attachment 4473288
> View attachment 4473294
> View attachment 4473293


That "authenticated" bag is a fake. Pewter HW changed to antiqued brass in the F/W of 2004 so yours should be brass. Your bag seems to have a combo of both on it from what I see on my monitor. The small rings would be soldered shut on an authentic bag.
Here's an authentic Z tag from a City bag. The style number is different than yours but the font would be the same.


----------



## muchstuff

starryhearts said:


> i also just found this image (1st pic) of a bag with a tag that's being sold online right now with a similar tag to mine, the leg of the "R" being lopsided -- the seller shows proof though that the bag was authenticated by ebay (through their "trusted 3rd party experts") -- is it possible then that both this tag and the one from mine are authentic? (or is it that ebay's experts aren't such experts??)
> here's also another pic of the strap which with the tag were the two things i was most unsure of. i did notice too that the ring on the zipper pulls isn't  a complete circle..
> i have to return the bag by tomorrow if i want a refund! i'm just not sure since it's vintage if it's real or not..
> View attachment 4473288
> View attachment 4473294
> View attachment 4473293


BTW I've asked the other gals to weigh in to ease your mind. @ksuromax , @peacebabe, your comments?


----------



## Conni618

starryhearts said:


> hi! first time poster here and i could really use some seasoned vets' help please!!
> 
> recently bought a first bag, and the owner, though rude, swears it's authentic. i have a very short window where i can take it back if it is actually fake, but would love some second opinions. i'm most concerned about the tag since the font and the "R" seems off to me compared to other tags i've seen from the same year (2005) but since i was told this was a vintage bag, if there's any possible history/backstory to tags from bags that year that i'm missing, i'd love to know.
> 
> any insight and help would really be appreciated, thanks so much!!
> 
> 2005 balenciaga first, black
> no link, pics included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4473175
> View attachment 4473176
> View attachment 4473177
> View attachment 4473178
> View attachment 4473179
> View attachment 4473175
> View attachment 4473176
> View attachment 4473177
> View attachment 4473178
> View attachment 4473179
> View attachment 4473181
> View attachment 4473175
> View attachment 4473176
> View attachment 4473177
> View attachment 4473178
> View attachment 4473179
> View attachment 4473181


As muchstuff has said, this bag is definitely a counterfeit.  Its tag and its hardware, including the bales at the ends of the long straps are obvious and commonly faked details for the older bags. I’m sorry, but there is no doubt at all.


----------



## muchstuff

Conni618 said:


> As muchstuff has said, this bag is definitely a counterfeit.  Its tag and its hardware, including the bales at the ends of the long straps are obvious and commonly faked details for the older bags. I’m sorry, but there is no doubt at all.


Hi Connie! Thanks for weighing in .


----------



## wukelly

Hi there,

Could you please kindly authenticate this black mini city bag in giant 12 gold hardware for me. TIA!


----------



## muchstuff

wukelly said:


> View attachment 4473526
> View attachment 4473527
> View attachment 4473528
> View attachment 4473529
> View attachment 4473530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Could you please kindly authenticate this black mini city bag in giant 12 gold hardware for me. TIA!


You're missing the majority of pics needed. Please see the link below in red, make sure all pics are clear, forward-facing, no bends in tags, no weird angles.


----------



## wukelly

muchstuff said:


> You're missing the majority of pics needed. Please see the link below in red, make sure all pics are clear, forward-facing, no bends in tags, no weird angles.


Hi there. I was having a little problem with uploading. Just refreshed it. Wondering if the photos uploaded now work?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

wukelly said:


> Hi there. I was having a little problem with uploading. Just refreshed it. Wondering if the photos uploaded now work?


Still missing the bale and rivet. It's really helpful when you upload the pics full size so we can see detail.


----------



## wukelly

View attachment 4473558
View attachment 4473559
View attachment 4473560
View attachment 4473561
View attachment 4473558


muchstuff said:


> Still missing the bale and rivet. It's really helpful when you upload the pics full size so we can see detail.


Sorry may I know what is the bale?


----------



## muchstuff

wukelly said:


> Sorry may I know what is the bale?


Did you look in the link below in red? There are photos showing the pics needed. If you're on your phone you may not see the link, here it is.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## wukelly

muchstuff said:


> Did you look in the link below in red? There are photos showing the pics needed. If you're on your phone you may not see the link, here it is.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


So sorry I am on my phone so didn’t see the link till now. My apologies. I have attached the requested shots. Thanks for your help


----------



## muchstuff

wukelly said:


> So sorry I am on my phone so didn’t see the link till now. Mg apologies. I have attached the requested shots. Thanks for your help


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## wukelly

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you so much!! And sorry for so many attempts!


----------



## muchstuff

wukelly said:


> Thank you so much!! And sorry for so many attempts!


No worries, there's always a learning curve!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> BTW I've asked the other gals to weigh in to ease your mind. @ksuromax , @peacebabe, your comments?


agree toMuchstuff, it's fake and i hope you can get your money back


----------



## michellelb1

Hi! Could you please give your opinion on this Mini City? Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

michellelb1 said:


> Hi! Could you please give your opinion on this Mini City? Thanks!
> View attachment 4474037
> View attachment 4474020
> View attachment 4474021
> View attachment 4474022
> View attachment 4474023
> View attachment 4474025
> View attachment 4474026
> View attachment 4474028
> View attachment 4474030
> View attachment 4474031


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## michellelb1

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

michellelb1 said:


> Thanks!


Any time!


----------



## cc_ara

Can somebody please help me authenticate this balenciaga paper bag tote medium size? I'm having second thoughts because of the zipper and tag usually should have the black stitch on top, thanks for the help guys


----------



## muchstuff

I


cc_ara said:


> Can somebody please help me authenticate this balenciaga paper bag tote medium size? I'm having second thoughts because of the zipper and tag usually should have the black stitch on top, thanks for the help guys


I’m not totally familiar with this style but there should another interior tag with a style number etc. The black stitching doesn’t apply to all styles and I had a Papier bucket bag with a similar zipper. So don’t give up hope yet.


----------



## cc_ara

muchstuff said:


> I
> 
> I’m not totally familiar with this style but there should another interior tag with a style number etc. The black stitching doesn’t apply to all styles and I had a Papier bucket bag with a similar zipper. So don’t give up hope yet.


Lol I'll send the pic when i get back from work  thank you so much for helping


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

cc_ara said:


> Lol I'll send the pic when i get back from work  thank you so much for helping


Further to your post, feel free to add more pics but upon closer inspection I agree with @ksuromax and @peacebabe who have also looked at it, that it’s not authentic.


----------



## starryhearts

muchstuff said:


> Hi Connie! Thanks for weighing in .


thank you muchstuff and conni618!!! very bummed at (what i suspected) the hard truth but at least now i can ask for my money back. really appreciate you guys' help and valuable opinions!!


----------



## muchstuff

starryhearts said:


> thank you muchstuff and conni618!!! very bummed at (what i suspected) the hard truth but at least now i can ask for my money back. really appreciate you guys' help and valuable opinions!!


Any time!


----------



## chloe_chan

I just bought a bag from a reseller. It would be great if anyone could help to authenticate this Balenciaga Canvas bag. Thank you so much!


----------



## ksuromax

chloe_chan said:


> I just bought a bag from a reseller. It would be great if anyone could help to authenticate this Balenciaga Canvas bag. Thank you so much!


Authentic in my opinion


----------



## Mynmyn

Sorry 


muchstuff said:


> Looks promising but you’re missing pics. Please post clear close up photos of the back of the interior tag, the bale, rivet, and back of the zipper head.





muchstuff said:


> Looks promising but you’re missing pics. Please post clear close up photos of the back of the interior tag, the bale, rivet, and back of the zipper head.



Sorry about that. Here are more pictures.


----------



## Kristinaph

Hi good day. Please help me authenticate this balenciaga town. I hope I finally got the photos right this time. Thank you so much


----------



## j.m.v

Hi there. I am not sure if I am doing this correctly so I apologize in advance if I am not doing it right. I need help aunthenticating this red vinyl Balenciaga bazar bag.

Item name: Balenciaga Bazar Bag
Item no: 452458.6210.B.568024
Seller: alamona
Link: https://ph.carousell.com/p/204428126 

Thank you.


----------



## Shalewa13

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag


Hi can you kindly help me authenticate this bag,would be much appreciated,thanks


lilapot said:


> I understand. Thank you


dear muchstuff,can you pls kindly help authenticating this bag,thanks in advance 


muchstuff said:


> Please check the link below for pics needed. All must be clear, close up, forward-facing, no bends in the tags or weird angles.  Only one bag per post please.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


hello muchstuff,can you kindly help authenticating these?your response will be appreciated.


----------



## ksuromax

Mynmyn said:


> Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that. Here are more pictures.


i think you're good to go


----------



## ksuromax

Kristinaph said:


> Hi good day. Please help me authenticate this balenciaga town. I hope I finally got the photos right this time. Thank you so much


authentic


----------



## ksuromax

j.m.v said:


> Hi there. I am not sure if I am doing this correctly so I apologize in advance if I am not doing it right. I need help aunthenticating this red vinyl Balenciaga bazar bag.
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Bazar Bag
> Item no: 452458.6210.B.568024
> Seller: alamona
> Link: https://ph.carousell.com/p/204428126
> 
> Thank you.


i can't read the details of the tag, also i need to see the bale 
close up and sharp quality, please


----------



## ksuromax

Shalewa13 said:


> Hi can you kindly help me authenticate this bag,would be much appreciated,thanks
> 
> dear muchstuff,can you pls kindly help authenticating this bag,thanks in advance
> 
> hello muchstuff,can you kindly help authenticating these?your response will be appreciated.


Fake, please avoid!


----------



## Shalewa13

starryhearts said:


> thank you muchstuff and conni618!!! very bummed at (what i suspected) the hard truth but at least now i can ask for my money back. really appreciate you guys' help and valuable opinions!!





ksuromax said:


> Fake, please avoid!


thank you so much!wow!was about buying the item


----------



## Shalewa13

Shalewa13 said:


> thank you so much!wow!was about buying the item


@ksuromax are you referring to mine pls?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

Shalewa13 said:


> @ksuromax are you referring to mine pls?


yes, green bag with a colour code of the black (1000) and totally off tag is a fake, please, do not buy it!


----------



## Cytobum2001

Please authenticate:
https://posh.mk/O05AI9TNYX
Thank you.


----------



## Kristinaph

ksuromax said:


> authentic


Wow thank you so muccch


----------



## cc_ara

muchstuff said:


> Further to your post, feel free to add more pics but upon closer inspection I agree with @ksuromax and @peacebabe who have also looked at it, that it’s not authentic.


Hi these are the additional pics, no other tags were found inside the bag though


----------



## Mynmyn

ksuromax said:


> i think you're good to go


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

cc_ara said:


> Hi these are the additional pics, no other tags were found inside the bag though


Thanks for the photos but as previously stated, not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Cytobum2001

Cytobum2001 said:


> Please authenticate:
> https://posh.mk/O05AI9TNYX
> Thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

Looks promising but we need clear close up photos of the bale, rivet, front of the tag (no angles or bends in the tag) and back of the zipper head, the pics provided aren't good enough.


----------



## jesssicaaa08

Hello authenticators. I've just purchased this mini city and after some research, I'm concerned that this might be a fake because of the supposed year of the bag and its colour. I also noticed that the handle is different to my other mini city.
	

		
			
		

		
	













Can you please authenticate this for me? Thanks so much!


----------



## muchstuff

jesssicaaa08 said:


> Hello authenticators. I've just purchased this mini city and after some research, I'm concerned that this might be a fake because of the supposed year of the bag and its colour. I also noticed that the handle is different to my other mini city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4478161
> View attachment 4478144
> View attachment 4478148
> View attachment 4478149
> View attachment 4478151
> View attachment 4478155
> View attachment 4478156
> View attachment 4478148
> View attachment 4478149
> View attachment 4478151
> View attachment 4478155
> 
> Can you please authenticate this for me? Thanks so much!


You're missing some photos, please see the link below for what's needed. Pics must be clear, close up, forward-facing and no angles or bends in tags. The pic of the bale isn't good enough, please submit one in there format listed above. What are your concerns regarding the season and colour? The handles on a G12 bag would have the double whip stitching while the handles on a bag with classic hardware would have single. When you resubmit please quote the number of your original post.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Narnanz

Congratulations @muchstuff for getting her Authenticator badge....even though I will probably never own a Bal I love watching this thread and seeing others find their dream bag. So I also love watching these great authenticators do their thing and show the knowledge of this brand.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Congratulations @muchstuff for getting her Authenticator badge....even though I will probably never own a Bal I love watching this thread and seeing others find their dream bag. So I also love watching these great authenticators do their thing and show the knowledge of this brand.


Thank you! Quietly thrilled over here ...


----------



## Cytobum2001

muchstuff said:


> Looks promising but we need clear close up photos of the bale, rivet, front of the tag (no angles or bends in the tag) and back of the zipper head, the pics provided aren't good enough.



Here is another link. Please check if this is a better link. Thank you. 
https://posh.mk/SDo1K8MK0X


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Thank you! Quietly thrilled over here ...


well deserved, my Dear!
For all hard work and passion, as well as time dedicated to the brand and this thread!!


----------



## muchstuff

Cytobum2001 said:


> Here is another link. Please check if this is a better link. Thank you.
> https://posh.mk/SDo1K8MK0X


The bag shows as sold, did you purchase? The pics aren't ideal but I think you're OK, if you bought it you can post the correct photos once you receive it and we'll take another look for you.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> well deserved, my Dear!
> For all hard work and passion, as well as time dedicated to the brand and this thread!!


Thanks my dear, glad to be one of the gang!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Thanks my dear, glad to be one of the gang!


you've always been, with or without the badge!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> you've always been, with or without the badge!


----------



## peacebabe

Since when you are NOT in / with the gang ???? 

  



muchstuff said:


> Thanks my dear, glad to be one of the gang!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Since when you are NOT in / with the gang ????


Yeah but now I'm legal ...


----------



## peacebabe

Nah ................................... To me, you are always legal !!!! 



muchstuff said:


> Yeah but now I'm legal ...


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Nah ................................... To me, you are always legal !!!!


Awww, thanks my friend


----------



## Marielouisepape

_Can you please help me authenticate this_

_Item Name: 128523502752
Link: https://trendsales.dk/c/11456409_


----------



## Marielouisepape

Marielouisepape said:


> _Can you please help me authenticate this_
> 
> _Item Name: 128523502752
> Link: https://trendsales.dk/c/11456409_


----------



## ksuromax

Marielouisepape said:


> View attachment 4479714
> View attachment 4479715
> View attachment 4479716
> View attachment 4479717
> View attachment 4479718
> View attachment 4479719
> View attachment 4479720
> View attachment 4479722


you are missing almost all pics we need to see, please, check this link, get the right shots and re-post 
someone will be around to help you  
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## jesssicaaa08

#13058
Hi muchstuff, hope these pictures are better! I thought that this color was not released SS 15 but not sure now. Thanks again


----------



## ksuromax

jesssicaaa08 said:


> #13058
> Hi muchstuff, hope these pictures are better! I thought that this color was not released SS 15 but not sure now. Thanks again
> View attachment 4479734
> View attachment 4479735
> View attachment 4479736
> View attachment 4479737
> View attachment 4479738
> View attachment 4479739
> View attachment 4479740
> View attachment 4479741


muchstuff is off at this time (she's on another side of the globe) but I can tell you that this is Bleu Lazuli and it's well authentic in my opinion


----------



## jesssicaaa08

ksuromax said:


> muchstuff is off at this time (she's on another side of the globe) but I can tell you that this is Bleu Lazuli and it's well authentic in my opinion





ksuromax said:


> muchstuff is off at this time (she's on another side of the globe) but I can tell you that this is Bleu Lazuli and it's well authentic in my opinion


Thank you so much Ksuromax!! Now I can properly enjoy it


----------



## ksuromax

jesssicaaa08 said:


> Thank you so much Ksuromax!! Now I can properly enjoy it


 most welcome!


----------



## natassadea

Hi authenticators, 

I just purchased this bag from a local reseller in my country and would like to get it authenticated. At first I wasn’t worried about the authenticity but after looking at the serial number, I’m not sure whether the code letter X has been used for the past collection. Here are the pictures sent by the seller (the bag is still in shipment).

Item name: Balenciaga Metallic Edge City (Small) 
Please let me know whether these pictures are sufficient.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

natassadea said:


> Hi authenticators,
> 
> I just purchased this bag from a local reseller in my country and would like to get it authenticated. At first I wasn’t worried about the authenticity but after looking at the serial number, I’m not sure whether the code letter X has been used for the past collection. Here are the pictures sent by the seller (the bag is still in shipment).
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Metallic Edge City (Small)
> Please let me know whether these pictures are sufficient.


I would love to see the zipper head underneath, but from what I can see now I tend to say - authentic past season SS 2019


----------



## rojascaliente

Hello there can you please authenticate this. It’s classic city metallic silver color 1460 
Serial number: 
115748. 1460.J.527276

My only concern funny enough is the tassels. They are brown on the underside. Shouldn’t it be all silver?  All the ones I see online are all silver.


----------



## ayxyao

Hello experts!! My addiction continues  please help me with the Balenciaga City  I love the color but I'm worried because it has no Lampo mark on the zipper. The seller said that in one article, last 2010 they released rose gold hw without the Lampo logo.


----------



## muchstuff

rojascaliente said:


> Hello there can you please authenticate this. It’s classic city metallic silver color 1460
> Serial number:
> 115748. 1460.J.527276
> 
> My only concern funny enough is the tassels. They are brown on the underside. Shouldn’t it be all silver?  All the ones I see online are all silver.


Authentic in my opinion. The tassels are split, that's why you have twice as many as usual. You're looking at the raw side of the leather.


----------



## muchstuff

ayxyao said:


> Hello experts!! My addiction continues  please help me with the Balenciaga City  I love the color but I'm worried because it has no Lampo mark on the zipper. The seller said that in one article, last 2010 they released rose gold hw without the Lampo logo.


Authentic in my opinion. Yes, the 2010 rose gold zipper heads were blank.


----------



## ksuromax

rojascaliente said:


> Hello there can you please authenticate this. It’s classic city metallic silver color 1460
> Serial number:
> 115748. 1460.J.527276
> 
> My only concern funny enough is the tassels. They are brown on the underside. Shouldn’t it be all silver?  All the ones I see online are all silver.





muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. The tassels are split, that's why you have twice as many as usual. You're looking at the raw side of the leather.


i don't know if you are aware, so here's my 2 cents - this is not a classic City, this is Hamilton chevre, very durable goatskin, great find!


----------



## natassadea

ksuromax said:


> I would love to see the zipper head underneath, but from what I can see now I tend to say - authentic past season SS 2019


#13079

Thank you so much @ksuromax . Here are additional pictures for your reference.


----------



## ksuromax

natassadea said:


> #13079
> 
> Thank you so much @ksuromax . Here are additional pictures for your reference.


although the zipper in 2019 SS should be double BB, but this must be a mix of both transitional time, as nothing looks any alarming at all. 
i tend to say good to go


----------



## ayxyao

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. Yes, the 2010 rose gold zipper heads were blank.


Thank you so so much


----------



## natassadea

ksuromax said:


> although the zipper in 2019 SS should be double BB, but this must be a mix of both transitional time, as nothing looks any alarming at all.
> i tend to say good to go



Thank you so much


----------



## muchstuff

ayxyao said:


> Thank you so so much


My pleasure!


----------



## ksuromax

natassadea said:


> Thank you so much


any time


----------



## 2cello

Hello,

Are there enough pictures here to authenticate?  There is a clearer shot of a rivet in pic 5 but several of the pics are quite blurry.

Item - giant 21 purple city
Seller - perelka001marta
Number - 192884102021

Thank you very much.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/balenciaga...102021?hash=item2ce8c9d385:g:xLUAAOSw-yJcLDDk


----------



## peacebabe

Sharp & clear photos of front  back of the inner tag is needed



2cello said:


> Hello,
> 
> Are there enough pictures here to authenticate?  There is a clearer shot of a rivet in pic 5 but several of the pics are quite blurry.
> 
> Item - giant 21 purple city
> Seller - perelka001marta
> Number - 192884102021
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/balenciaga...102021?hash=item2ce8c9d385:g:xLUAAOSw-yJcLDDk


----------



## 2cello

Here are the last two pics.  Sorry about that.  Forgot about the most important ones!


First part of the number is 173084


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## 2cello

Pasting issue....


----------



## 2cello

2nd


----------



## Denisze

Hello there can you please authenticate this. It’s Balenciaga Polly in pink
Serial number (as far as I can read): 2353455765 K 527539
Site: https://www.designer-vintage.com/product/balenciaga-shoulderbags-bags-103700

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ksuromax

Denisze said:


> Hello there can you please authenticate this. It’s Balenciaga Polly in pink
> Serial number (as far as I can read): 2353455765 K 527539
> Site: https://www.designer-vintage.com/product/balenciaga-shoulderbags-bags-103700
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4482317
> View attachment 4482318
> View attachment 4482319
> View attachment 4482320
> View attachment 4482321
> View attachment 4482317
> View attachment 4482318
> View attachment 4482319
> View attachment 4482320
> View attachment 4482321


pics are either too far, or in wrong angle, we need them in sharp close-up forward facing (not side view) format, please
and add the zipper head underneath, too


----------



## Denisze




----------



## Denisze




----------



## Denisze




----------



## Denisze




----------



## Denisze

I hope these full images are better? I don't have a picture from the zipper yet, I will ask the seller for one. Thank you for your quick answer and help


----------



## ayxyao

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure!


Hi. I received the bag but it has no pockets inside? Does this mean its fake?


----------



## muchstuff

ayxyao said:


> Hi. I received the bag but it has no pockets inside? Does this mean its fake?


Cell phone pockets were added in 2012.


----------



## ayxyao

muchstuff said:


> Cell phone pockets were added in 2012.


Oh ok. The Boise de Rose is 2010 right?


----------



## muchstuff

ayxyao said:


> Oh ok. The Boise de Rose is 2010 right?


Yes it is.


----------



## ayxyao

muchstuff said:


> Yes it is.


Thank you so much!  got worried for a bit there


----------



## muchstuff

ayxyao said:


> Thank you so much!  got worried for a bit there


Any time!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

Denisze said:


> I hope these full images are better? I don't have a picture from the zipper yet, I will ask the seller for one. Thank you for your quick answer and help


out of all posted new pics only rivet is more or less acceptable
all the rest are side view/wrong angle, without the pics that we need we are not able to help, sorry


----------



## ayxyao

muchstuff said:


> Any time!


Last question, do all Balenciaga bags have smooth zipper? My recent purchase is not that smooth


----------



## Wildisthewind

Hi , can you kindly help me authenticate this bag,would be much appreciated,thanks


----------



## muchstuff

ayxyao said:


> Last question, do all Balenciaga bags have smooth zipper? My recent purchase is not that smooth


Try a little wax on the zipper.


----------



## muchstuff

Wildisthewind said:


> Hi , can you kindly help me authenticate this bag,would be much appreciated,thanks


Please post a pic of the tag front clear and close up, and reference the number of your original post.


----------



## Wildisthewind

muchstuff said:


> Please post a pic of the tag front clear and close up, and reference the number of your original post.


oops, sorry
#1311236


----------



## muchstuff

Wildisthewind said:


> oops, sorry
> #1311236


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Wildisthewind

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Wildisthewind said:


> Thank you very much!!!


My pleasure. It’s a 2010 sang by the way.


----------



## 4theluvofpretty

muchstuff said:


> Try a little wax on the zipper.


*Hi, I'm new to this site, and was wondering could anyone help me - I bought what looks like a Part Time bag online, and don't know if I should cancel before it ships. My question is, it looks like a part time, black with 21 giant rose gold - but it has feet. Is that even possible?? *


----------



## 4theluvofpretty

I forgot to mention, it's not a Work because it does have a shoulder strap. Any help anyone can give would be awesome!


----------



## muchstuff

4theluvofpretty said:


> I forgot to mention, it's not a Work because it does have a shoulder strap. Any help anyone can give would be awesome!


Early PTs had feet. If you post the relevant photos we can take a look. See the link on red below if you’re on a laptop, if not post full front and back pics, front and back of interior tag, the bale, rivet, back of zipper head. All photos must be clear, close up, no weird angles etc.


----------



## 4theluvofpretty

muchstuff said:


> Early PTs had feet. If you post the relevant photos we can take a look. See the link on red below if you’re on a laptop, if not post full front and back pics, front and back of interior tag, the bale, rivet, back of zipper head. All photos must be clear, close up, no weird angles etc.



Thanks so much for responding!! I don't have the pics to help authentication, because the seller hasn't posted the additional pics I asked for. I do know the early Part Times had feet. I was looking for any knowledge about whether the part time bag ever had feet when RGGH was in.


----------



## 4theluvofpretty

4theluvofpretty said:


> Thanks so much for responding!! I don't have the pics to help authentication, because the seller hasn't posted the additional pics I asked for. I do know the early Part Times had feet. I was looking for any knowledge about whether the part time bag ever had feet when RGGH was in.



View attachment 4483397
View attachment 4483398
View attachment 4483397
View attachment 4483398



4theluvofpretty said:


> Thanks so much for responding!! I don't have the pics to help authentication, because the seller hasn't posted the additional pics I asked for. I do know the early Part Times had feet. I was looking for any knowledge about whether the part time bag ever had feet when RGGH was in.


----------



## muchstuff

4theluvofpretty said:


> View attachment 4483397
> View attachment 4483398
> View attachment 4483397
> View attachment 4483398
> 
> 
> View attachment 4483401


Your attachments aren’t showing other than a couple of pics with SOLD across them. Can you post the original link?
As far as I know the last year for feet was 2008. Rose gold HW started in 2010. If you can give us the link we can see what we can find out on this bag. Or try to repost the photos.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## 4theluvofpretty

muchstuff said:


> Your attachments aren’t showing other than a couple of pics with SOLD across them. Can you post the original link?
> As far as I know the last year for feet was 2008. Rose gold HW started in 2010. If you can give us the link we can see what we can find out on this bag. Or try to repost the photos.


I know, I apologize - posting the original link would only lead you to more pics with sold across it unfortunately. I have the same knowledge on the dates of the hardware and feet on the part time. I was just hoping there was something I didn't know. Thanks so much


----------



## muchstuff

4theluvofpretty said:


> I know, I apologize - posting the original link would only lead you to more pics with sold across it unfortunately. I have the same knowledge on the dates of the hardware and feet on the part time. I was just hoping there was something I didn't know. Thanks so much


Sorry I couldn’t be of more help!


----------



## 4theluvofpretty

muchstuff said:


> Sorry I couldn’t be of more help!


I appreciate ya - thanks for trying to help considering I don't have proper pics


----------



## muchstuff

4theluvofpretty said:


> I appreciate ya - thanks for trying to help considering I don't have proper pics


Any time!


----------



## muchstuff

4theluvofpretty said:


> I appreciate ya - thanks for trying to help considering I don't have proper pics


Just thought I’d add this old post I found...


----------



## ayxyao

muchstuff said:


> Try a little wax on the zipper.


Ok great!! It does not mean it's fake right?


----------



## muchstuff

ayxyao said:


> Ok great!! It does not mean it's fake right?


I’ve already  said that’s its authentic in my opinion. If you’re still not comfortable you can either wait and see if another authenticator can look at it or get a paid authentication.


----------



## ayxyao

Ok tha


muchstuff said:


> I’ve already  said that’s its authentic in my opinion. If you’re still not comfortable you can either wait and see if another authenticator can look at it or get a paid authentication.[/QUOTE
> Ok thanks so much @muchstuff


----------



## ayxyao

muchstuff said:


> I’ve already  said that’s its authentic in my opinion. If you’re still not comfortable you can either wait and see if another authenticator can look at it or get a paid authentication.


Sorry for asking. Thank you so much for helping me. Bless you!


----------



## muchstuff

ayxyao said:


> Sorry for asking. Thank you so much for helping me. Bless you!


No worries, you can tag ksuromax or peacebabe or conni618 if you want another opinion.


----------



## ayxyao

muchstuff said:


> No worries, you can tag ksuromax or peacebabe or conni618 if you want another opinion.


No it's fine. I trust your opinion


----------



## ksuromax

ayxyao said:


> No it's fine. I trust your opinion


you don't need to worry, if any of us has doubts about any detail from given pictures we will discuss and look at the bag collectively in order to leave no chance for an error, your bag's pics look fine without any alarming sign. 
Zipper smooth run can be affected by the use and storage by the perious owner and has nothing to do with authenticity, as Muchstuff said, try a bit of wax, it should help


----------



## ayxyao

ksuromax said:


> you don't need to worry, if any of us has doubts about any detail from given pictures we will discuss and look at the bag collectively in order to leave no chance for an error, your bag's pics look fine without any alarming sign.
> Zipper smooth run can be affected by the use and storage by the perious owner and has nothing to do with authenticity, as Muchstuff said, try a bit of wax, it should help


Awww thank you for your reply @ksuromax thanks for reassuring me that my recent purchase was authentic. @ksuromax and @muchstuff  You guys rock!!   bless you


----------



## ii_christie

Please assist me in authenticating this bag below:

Item Name: Balenciaga Mini Classic City Metallic Edge Leather Satchel
Item Number: 202727986994
Seller ID: miranda201214
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Mini-Classic-City-Metallic-Edge-Leather-Satchel/202727986994?

























Thank you in advance!


----------



## ii_christie

DUPLICATE

Refer to Post #13138


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

ii_christie said:


> Please assist me in authenticating this bag below:
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Mini Classic City Metallic Edge Leather Satchel
> Item Number: 202727986994
> Seller ID: miranda201214
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Mini-Classic-City-Metallic-Edge-Leather-Satchel/202727986994?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!


none of the provided pictures is good for authentication, please, check the link with the samples in my signature, request the Seller the right ones and re-post, someone will be around to help you


----------



## Shabolly

Hi lovely ladies, please help me authenticate. This clutch just came and the leather feels too light and shiny compared to my other Balenciaga bags. Something feels off. Thanks for your help! And I’ll send the pics in 2 sets.


----------



## Shabolly

More pics of the Balenciaga clutch. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Fmg2891

Could you please help me verified if it’s authentic or not


----------



## madison45

Hi guys, can anyone authenticate this balenciaga?
Details about it will be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## lilapot

lilapot said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can anyone help see if this is legit? Hesitating as I had a bad experience with buying on eBay before and returns can be a hassle. It’s a really good price so though it’s not the size that I want, I still want to just buy it  thank you so much for the help xx
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Paris Leather Handbag Bazar Shopper S 443096 DL10N Black
> Item Number: 223549220097
> Seller ID: miaboxx
> Link: https://m.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Bal...220097?hash=item340c926501:g:nrEAAOSwXoZdANPT



Hi!!! So I bought the bag!!! I took some more photos and I hope you can help authenticate it. If you need more, pls let me know. It’s a bit dark out now so these are the best I could get but I can surely get better shots tom. I tried There’s a B at the back of the zip.Can’t take a pic of it right now but if required, I can tomorrow.

 I love it so I’m hoping it’s the real deal! Thanks so much xx


----------



## Fmg2891

Hello may I have this authenticated. 

Item name: authenticate Balenciaga City Bag
Site: Mercado Libre
Seller: RAMIREZTORY
Item link: https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-689010343-balenciaga-city-bag-_JM


----------



## ksuromax

lilapot said:


> Hi!!! So I bought the bag!!! I took some more photos and I hope you can help authenticate it. If you need more, pls let me know. It’s a bit dark out now so these are the best I could get but I can surely get better shots tom. I tried There’s a B at the back of the zip.Can’t take a pic of it right now but if required, I can tomorrow.
> 
> I love it so I’m hoping it’s the real deal! Thanks so much xx


zipper head underneath?


----------



## ksuromax

Fmg2891 said:


> View attachment 4484764
> View attachment 4484765
> View attachment 4484766
> View attachment 4484763
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello may I have this authenticated.
> 
> Item name: authenticate Balenciaga City Bag
> Site: Mercado Libre
> Seller: RAMIREZTORY
> Item link: https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-689010343-balenciaga-city-bag-_JM


you're missing the rivets and bale


----------



## ksuromax

madison45 said:


> Hi guys, can anyone authenticate this balenciaga?
> Details about it will be much appreciated. Thanks


i am afraid i am of no help, vintage is not my forté, let's call @aalinne_72 maybe she can help


----------



## ksuromax

Shabolly said:


> View attachment 4484450
> View attachment 4484449
> View attachment 4484448
> View attachment 4484447
> View attachment 4484446
> View attachment 4484445
> 
> 
> More pics of the Balenciaga clutch. Thank you in advance!


not authentic in my opinion


----------



## lilapot

ksuromax said:


> zipper head underneath?



Tried to use a flashlight/torch on the first pic. The third one was a bit hard to capture. Hope these are good enough. If not, ill try again  Thank you x


----------



## ksuromax

lilapot said:


> Tried to use a flashlight/torch on the first pic. The third one was a bit hard to capture. Hope these are good enough. If not, ill try again  Thank you x


authentic


----------



## lilapot

ksuromax said:


> authentic


Omg!!! So happy! Thank you so much!
Love this bag xx


----------



## ksuromax

lilapot said:


> Omg!!! So happy! Thank you so much!
> Love this bag xx


enjoy!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## whateve

Item Name: Balenciaga City Bag
Item Number: 173958748163
Seller ID: cubby_727
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-City-Bag/173958748163?hash=item2880bfd803:g:iy8AAOSwwIRdJA7i

Item Name: Balenciaga Classic City Handbag Bag Blue
Item Number: 283540177353
Seller ID: kenne.won
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...177353?hash=item42044fc1c9:g:vcgAAOSwrlpdIX4u

Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga City Bag
> Item Number: 173958748163
> Seller ID: cubby_727
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-City-Bag/173958748163?hash=item2880bfd803:g:iy8AAOSwwIRdJA7i
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic City Handbag Bag Blue
> Item Number: 283540177353
> Seller ID: kenne.won
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...177353?hash=item42044fc1c9:g:vcgAAOSwrlpdIX4u
> 
> Thanks!


both are fake


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> both are fake


Thanks! I thought so. I noticed they both had the same color code, and I found other fakes with the same number. Is that a common number used for fakes?


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> Thanks! I thought so. I noticed they both had the same color code, and I found other fakes with the same number. Is that a common number used for fakes?


the most popular models were used to copy and replicate the tags, hence the numbers of the City, First, Part Time, etc were massively used on the fakes regardless of what particular model the copy was tried to knock-off.
But often even if the number matches the style still the look of the tags (and other markers) are clearly indicating that it's only a lame copy, but not the genuine item.


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> the most popular models were used to copy and replicate the tags, hence the numbers of the City, First, Part Time, etc were massively used on the fakes regardless of what particular model the copy was tried to knock-off.
> But often even if the number matches the style still the look of the tags (and other markers) are clearly indicating that it's only a lame copy, but not the genuine item.


Thanks! It happens on Coach too.


----------



## LostInBal

madison45 said:


> Hi guys, can anyone authenticate this balenciaga?
> Details about it will be much appreciated. Thanks


Hello lady, sorry for the delay 
I only have some pre moto Bals which are not same style of yours. Anyway, here you have full info about them by one of our fellow TPF Bal member. They’re all pre Ghesquière Bal era which doesn’t mean it’s not authentic of course. Read please


----------



## vgaleana

Hello. Im new, and don’t really know how to go about this from non EBay site but i need an authentication on a Balenciaga that is “blush pink” but looks off white in picture. Can i still post it?


----------



## muchstuff

vgaleana said:


> Hello. Im new, and don’t really know how to go about this from non EBay site but i need an authentication on a Balenciaga that is “blush pink” but looks off white in picture. Can i still post it?


Hi and welcome! You can post the link (see task bar above, look for the 7th icon from the left, looks like two links) copy and paste the link there. There are certain photos we need, see link below for examples, but we can look at what you've got and start there.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## vgaleana

Okay they said it’s a Mini City bag in blush pink. I’ve just never seen a pink one in this color. Thoughts? Please and thank you guys


----------



## muchstuff

vgaleana said:


> View attachment 4486513
> 
> 
> View attachment 4486514
> 
> 
> View attachment 4486515
> 
> 
> View attachment 4486516
> 
> 
> Okay they said it’s a Mini City bag in blush pink. I’ve just never seen a pink one in this color. Thoughts? Please and thank you guys


The tag indicates a S/S 2006 bag, this is a First, not a mini City.  There's a pale rose for that season but these pics are so bad you can't tell the colour except for the pic of the tag. Not enough details to authenticate with the pics posted, we need the back of the interior tag, the bale, rivet and back of the zipper head. Take a look at the link I sent you for examples of the pics needed. If you can get them please quote your original post number when you repost.


----------



## vgaleana

muchstuff said:


> The tag indicates a S/S 2006 bag, this is a First, not a mini City.  There's a pale rose for that season but these pics are so bad you can't tell the colour except for the pic of the tag. Not enough details to authenticate with the pics posted, we need the back of the interior tag, the bale, rivet and back of the zipper head. Take a look at the link I sent you for examples of the pics needed. If you can get them please quote your original post number when you repost.


Okay I’ve asked for the pictures. I’ll see what the day


----------



## Shabolly

ksuromax said:


> not authentic in my opinion


Thank you! It was returned. Hate scammers


----------



## benr

Item Name:  Authentic Balenciaga 12 Golden City Bag Croc-Embossed Black Calfskin Leather
Item Number:  323524607185
Seller ID:  lacienegajewelry1540
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...268798&hash=item4b5391bcd1:g:3UwAAOSwXHxb14cK

NOTE - Page down in listing for more detailed photos showing serial number, etc.  (at first I didn't think they posted enough pics, but I saw them further down in the listing)

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Shabolly

Hi lovelies,
Please let me know what you think about this one. Seller is on Mercari but also Ebay and seems to have almost all positive reviews for his designer bags. He said he had been offered a buy back for this particular bag from Fashionphile and was happy to cancel my order if I was having second thoughts. Anyway, I look forward to your thoughts! P.S. the strap and mirror were not included in this sale. Also, more photos coming in a moment.


----------



## Shabolly

Shabolly said:


> Hi lovelies,
> Please let me know what you think about this one. Seller is on Mercari but also Ebay and seems to have almost all positive reviews for his designer bags. He said he had been offered a buy back for this particular bag from Fashionphile and was happy to cancel my order if I was having second thoughts. Anyway, I look forward to your thoughts! P.S. the strap and mirror were not included in this sale. Also, more photos coming in a moment.


 Here is his eBay link for same bag.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...rentrq:e1e492b416b0abc068cd905cff8b7609|iid:1


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

Shabolly said:


> Hi lovelies,
> Please let me know what you think about this one. Seller is on Mercari but also Ebay and seems to have almost all positive reviews for his designer bags. He said he had been offered a buy back for this particular bag from Fashionphile and was happy to cancel my order if I was having second thoughts. Anyway, I look forward to your thoughts! P.S. the strap and mirror were not included in this sale. Also, more photos coming in a moment.


does not look promissing, i need to see the rivets at least, since the bale won't be available
Please, re-post the pics of the tag (front and back) and forward facing straight angle along with the rivet


----------



## ksuromax

Shabolly said:


> Here is his eBay link for same bag.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-Black-Lambskin-Silver-Hardware-Giant-21-City-Bag/123820294168?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=286b42db594944f0839a4dde2d493b16&pid=100675&rk=2&rkt=15&sd=202631227726&itm=123820294168&pg=2481888&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:042c62fa-a3fa-11e9-af9f-74dbd18084c0|parentrq:e1e492b416b0abc068cd905cff8b7609|iid:1





ksuromax said:


> does not look promissing, i need to see the rivets at least, since the bale won't be available
> Please, re-post the pics of the tag (front and back) and forward facing straight angle along with the rivet


nah, don't be bothered
Fake! 
please, avoid!


----------



## ksuromax

benr said:


> Item Name:  Authentic Balenciaga 12 Golden City Bag Croc-Embossed Black Calfskin Leather
> Item Number:  323524607185
> Seller ID:  lacienegajewelry1540
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...268798&hash=item4b5391bcd1:g:3UwAAOSwXHxb14cK
> 
> NOTE - Page down in listing for more detailed photos showing serial number, etc.  (at first I didn't think they posted enough pics, but I saw them further down in the listing)
> 
> Thanks so much!!!


missing pics of the bale (close up), rivets, zipper head underneath
all must be forward facing, sharp and clear, please


----------



## Shabolly

ksuromax said:


> does not look promissing, i need to see the rivets at least, since the bale won't be available
> Please, re-post the pics of the tag (front and back) and forward facing straight angle along with the rivet


----------



## ksuromax

Yup, fake without a doubt


----------



## Shabolly

ksuromax said:


> Yup, fake without a doubt


 Would you mind DMing me your thoughts on why? I would really appreciate it! For me the shininess of the leather was the red flag but not sure about the other reasons. Thanks SO much!


----------



## ksuromax

Shabolly said:


> Would you mind DMing me your thoughts on why? I would really appreciate it! For me the shininess of the leather was the red flag but not sure about the other reasons. Thanks SO much!


tag, rivets, zipper head, all is off
if you check the link in my signature with the samples of genuine Bal you will notice the difference


----------



## Shabolly

ksuromax said:


> tag, rivets, zipper head, all is off
> if you check the link in my signature with the samples of genuine Bal you will notice the difference



Thank you for your time love! You guys are so great!


----------



## ksuromax

Shabolly said:


> Thank you for your time love! You guys are so great!


any time! 
sorry the news was not better


----------



## Wildisthewind

Hi, ladies,
Just arrived today and want to be sure about my new Bbeauty   Dolma City. 
 I am sorry for the terrible light..


----------



## muchstuff

Wildisthewind said:


> Hi, ladies,
> Just arrived today and want to be sure about my new Bbeauty   Dolma City.
> I am sorry for the terrible light..


Looks fine.


----------



## Wildisthewind

muchstuff said:


> Looks fine.


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

Wildisthewind said:


> Thank you so much for your help!


My pleasure!


----------



## benr

ksuromax said:


> missing pics of the bale (close up), rivets, zipper head underneath
> all must be forward facing, sharp and clear, please


----------



## ksuromax

benr said:


> View attachment 4487310
> View attachment 4487313
> View attachment 4487315


authentic in my opinion


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## benr

ksuromax said:


> authentic in my opinion


Thanks SO very much!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

benr said:


> Thanks SO very much!!!!


my pleasure


----------



## whateve

Item Name: Balenciaga Giant Editor's City Shoulder Hand Tote Bag Purse Pink Leather
Item Number: 283547798553
Seller ID: hondamanjt
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...:MGoAAOSwiSZdKqSN:sc:USPSPriority!93292!US!-1

I'm guessing this is fake.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga Giant Editor's City Shoulder Hand Tote Bag Purse Pink Leather
> Item Number: 283547798553
> Seller ID: hondamanjt
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...:MGoAAOSwiSZdKqSN:sc:USPSPriority!93292!US!-1
> 
> I'm guessing this is fake.


Good guess, not authentic.


----------



## atypical devil

Can someone help authenticate this preloved pompon large? I have one other and the straps are significantly wider and the bag heavier and more plush. This blue/anthracite (?) feels more light and thin overall which gives me an iffy feeling


----------



## atypical devil

atypical devil said:


> Can someone help authenticate this preloved pompon large? I have one other and the straps are significantly wider and the bag heavier and more plush. This blue/anthracite (?) feels more light and thin overall which gives me an iffy feeling
> 
> View attachment 4489155
> View attachment 4489156
> View attachment 4489157
> View attachment 4489158
> View attachment 4489159
> View attachment 4489160


----------



## muchstuff

atypical devil said:


> View attachment 4489162
> View attachment 4489163
> View attachment 4489164


Can you post clear, close up pics of the bale, rivet, front and back of tag please. Have the pertinent parts take up the whole photo, not just be a small part of it if that makes sense, and have them right way up. Can you post a pic of your other bag's tag as well please? And an over all pic of your other bag? I'm guessing the strap size difference may be because your older bag is G21 and your anthra G12 but I need the pics to confirm that.


----------



## Confection10

Hi, could you help me with my doubts

Item Name: Balenciaga handtasche Braun damen tasce
Item Number: 401750096521

Seller ID: DE 280755885

Link:https://www.ebay.de/itm/BALENCIAGA-...rentrq:f1d350fc16b0a9e3ae8724b3ffd1e2bc|iid:1


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Good guess, not authentic.


Thanks! It is still mostly a mystery but I'm trying to learn.


----------



## muchstuff

Confection10 said:


> Hi, could you help me with my doubts
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga handtasche Braun damen tasce
> Item Number: 401750096521
> 
> Seller ID: DE 280755885
> 
> Link:https://www.ebay.de/itm/BALENCIAGA-Handtasche-Braun-Damen-Tasche-Bag-Sac-Henkeltasche-Leder-Leather/401750096521?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20170511121231&meid=ab5fe9ae22c94dfbbaa484ca18481781&pid=100675&rk=2&rkt=15&sd=254024110999&itm=401750096521&pg=2481888&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:621714aa-a668-11e9-a1d2-74dbd18075bb|parentrq:f1d350fc16b0a9e3ae8724b3ffd1e2bc|iid:1


You're missing pics of the rivet and the back of the zipper head. I'd say authentic based on what I can see.


----------



## whateve

Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Day Hobo Bag 140442 Calfskin Leather Blue 1420
Item Number: 333131651260
Seller ID:  brandoff_hk
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...260&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851
Is this really calfskin?


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Day Hobo Bag 140442 Calfskin Leather Blue 1420
> Item Number: 333131651260
> Seller ID:  brandoff_hk
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Classic-Day-Hobo-Bag-140442-Calfskin-Leather-Blue-1420/333131651260?_trkparms=aid=555018&algo=PL.SIM&ao=1&asc=20131003132420&meid=4778eea6376d433894c848701e26b269&pid=100005&rk=6&rkt=12&sd=283547850030&itm=333131651260&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851
> Is this really calfskin?


Authentic in my opinion, it's agneau but it's S/S 2010 agneau and 2010 leather is really nice IMO. Colour is outremer.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, it's agneau but it's S/S 2010 agneau and 2010 leather is really nice IMO. Colour is outremer.


Thank you! I love the color!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Thank you! I love the color!


I recall outremer as being a fairly sought-after colour!


----------



## atypical devil

muchstuff said:


> Can you post clear, close up pics of the bale, rivet, front and back of tag please. Have the pertinent parts take up the whole photo, not just be a small part of it if that makes sense, and have them right way up. Can you post a pic of your other bag's tag as well please? And an over all pic of your other bag? I'm guessing the strap size difference may be because your older bag is G21 and your anthra G12 but I need the pics to confirm that.


Hi Muchstuff, 
Thanks for your response. hope these additional pictures help!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

atypical devil said:


> Hi Muchstuff,
> Thanks for your response. hope these additional pictures help!


Both are authentic IMO, the dark knight bag is from 2012 with G12 hardware so will have a thinner strap than the 2011 G21 papyrus.


----------



## Wildisthewind

Hi, ladies, it's me again
please help me to authenticate my new Bbaby. is it Rose Aubepine color? It's light pink with beige pearlish undertone .
Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Wildisthewind said:


> Hi, ladies, it's me again
> please help me to authenticate my new Bbaby. is it Rose Aubepine color? It's light pink with beige pearlish undertone .
> Thank you!


What I see looks pretty good. Can you try for a better pic of the tag back? Straight up and down, not on a slant, it's really hard to read. And yes, you have the colour right.


----------



## Wildisthewind

muchstuff said:


> What I see looks pretty good. Can you try for a better pic of the tag back? Straight up and down, not on a slant, it's really hard to read. And yes, you have the colour right.


Got it, thank you!
Hope this is a better picture


----------



## muchstuff

Wildisthewind said:


> Got it, thank you!
> Hope this is a better picture


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Wildisthewind

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


you are a Bal angel, thank you very much!


----------



## muchstuff

Wildisthewind said:


> you are a Bal angel, thank you very much!


My pleasure!


----------



## Confection10

muchstuff said:


> You're missing pics of the rivet and the back of the zipper head. I'd say authentic based on what I can see.




Thank You. Just wondered what model it is, because code on tag didn’t tell anything to me.


----------



## muchstuff

Confection10 said:


> Thank You. Just wondered what model it is, because code on tag didn’t tell anything to me.


It’s a Work bag.


----------



## atypical devil

muchstuff said:


> Both are authentic IMO, the dark knight bag is from 2012 with G12 hardware so will have a thinner strap than the 2011 G21 papyrus.


You're awesome for helping in your own time! Thank you!!


----------



## muchstuff

atypical devil said:


> You're awesome for helping in your own time! Thank you!!


My pleasure, enjoy your bags!


----------



## Confection10

Hi, could You authenticate this, please. Just wonder if colour is Ultraviolet?


----------



## muchstuff

Confection10 said:


> Hi, could You authenticate this, please. Just wonder if colour is Ultraviolet?


Authentic in my opinion, the colour is bleu lavande.


----------



## Confection10

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, the colour is bleu lavande.



Many thanks. My first Balenciaga! Could you explain, how You did you find the colour? The code?


----------



## muchstuff

Confection10 said:


> Many thanks. My first Balenciaga! Could you explain, how You did you find the colour? The code?


Certain years had the colour code in the tag back, this is one of them. Plus I know what bleu lavande looks like .


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Tennisgirl09

Hi ladies! First time here. Can you help me authenticate this Balenciaga I just bought? I don’t have the bag with me yet. But I have little experience bec it’s my first! Would really appreciate your insights 

Model: blue leather balenciaga motorcross giant 12 city bag with gold tone hardware

https://www.therealreal.com/product...oss-giant-21-city-bag-G91SINIJYNw?position=44


----------



## muchstuff

Tennisgirl09 said:


> Hi ladies! First time here. Can you help me authenticate this Balenciaga I just bought? I don’t have the bag with me yet. But I have little experience bec it’s my first! Would really appreciate your insights
> 
> Model: blue leather balenciaga motorcross giant 12 city bag with gold tone hardware
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...oss-giant-21-city-bag-G91SINIJYNw?position=44


Nothing's screaming fake but TRR never posts the photos needed to authenticate. Once you have the bag please post the required photos (see link below) close up, clear, forward-facing, no bends in tags or weird angles.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Confection10

Confection10 said:


> Many thanks. My first Balenciaga! Could you explain, how You did you find the colour? The code?





muchstuff said:


> Certain years had the colour code in the tag back, this is one of them. Plus I know what bleu lavande looks like .



Thank You.


----------



## muchstuff

Confection10 said:


> Thank You.


My pleasure!


----------



## Balauthen2019

Hello! I'm new here. Trying to authenticate this Balenciaga bag. Can someone please help me? Will appreciate it so much!! Leather is soft. Seems like good quality. Feel heavy as a whole. Has metal tag w/logo but no serial #. Hardware a bit rusted. Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Balauthen2019 said:


> Hello! I'm new here. Trying to authenticate this Balenciaga bag. Can someone please help me? Will appreciate it so much!! Leather is soft. Seems like good quality. Feel heavy as a whole. Has metal tag w/logo but no serial #. Hardware a bit rusted. Thank you so much!


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## LoveJoos

Hi can help to advise if authentic for this balenciaga 
The number looks weird 
Thought should have 3 sets of number with a dot after the first set of number follow by 2nd set of number then a blank n last set of number


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Hi can help to advise if authentic for this balenciaga
> The number looks weird
> Thought should have 3 sets of number with a dot after the first set of number follow by 2nd set of number then a blank n last set of number
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4492403
> View attachment 4492404
> View attachment 4492405
> View attachment 4492406
> View attachment 4492407
> View attachment 4492408
> View attachment 4492409
> View attachment 4492410


Tag's fine for it's age, authentic in my opinion.


----------



## LoveJoos

Thank you for your reply again 
Appreciate


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Thank you for your reply again
> Appreciate


My pleasure!


----------



## Sfchick89

hi all!

I bought this bag from Mercari from a seller who claims this bag is authentic. Everything looks in place but the serial number is missing the letter correlated to its respective season. I have 48 hours to return it or my money is lost! Can anyone help with determining if that serial number / font is ok!? Thanks in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

Sfchick89 said:


> hi all!
> 
> I bought this bag from Mercari from a seller who claims this bag is authentic. Everything looks in place but the serial number is missing the letter correlated to its respective season. I have 48 hours to return it or my money is lost! Can anyone help with determining if that serial number / font is ok!? Thanks in advance!


You're missing the majority of the photos needed but this bag's not authentic. In the future please post any requests for authentication in the "authenticate this" thread under the Balenciaga shopping sub forum.


----------



## Sfchick89

muchstuff said:


> You're missing the majority of the photos needed but this bag's not authentic. In the future please post any requests for authentication in the "authenticate this" thread under the Balenciaga shopping sub forum.


Sorry I'm new on here and didn't know! Thank you for your reply, can i ask how you know?


----------



## muchstuff

Sfchick89 said:


> Sorry I'm new on here and didn't know! Thanik you for your reply, can i ask how you know?


Style number's wrong, font is wrong, colour code is wrong. And that's just on the tag. I'm sure there would be more issues if we had the photos.


----------



## muchstuff

Sfchick89 said:


> Sorry I'm new on here and didn't know! Thank you for your reply, can i ask how you know?


Just so you have a bit of info, the style and colour code on this tag are for an ultraviolet City with G21 hardware, not a black Metallic edge City.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Sfchick89

wow thank you so much for the info!!! I'm so happy I still have time to open a ticket with mercari and send it back! much appreciated. it's insane how similar this bag looks to my real mini city bag....the only qualms I had were on the serial number and font looking odd.


----------



## muchstuff

Sfchick89 said:


> wow thank you so much for the info!!! I'm so happy I still have time to open a ticket with mercari and send it back! much appreciated. it's insane how similar this bag looks to my real mini city bag....the only qualms I had were on the serial number and font looking odd.


It's always good to check with us before buying, wise move!


----------



## Sfchick89

thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Sfchick89 said:


> thank you so much!


Any time, good luck with your return!


----------



## Sfchick89

Also - here's some pics to help anyone else in the future. I'm still in shock because this bag just is perfectly imitated.


----------



## muchstuff

Sfchick89 said:


> Also - here's some pics to help anyone else in the future. I'm still in shock because this bag just is perfectly imitated.


Can you post pics of the bale, rivet and back of the zipper head as well? This is the second bag ME bag I've seen recently using a G21 code. @Swanky would you mind moving this over to the AT thread?


----------



## Sfchick89

Of course!


----------



## muchstuff

Sfchick89 said:


> Of course!


Thanks, all of the pertinent details are off but it's a pretty decent fake.


----------



## Sfchick89

Yeah - my mom and I compared against all our balenciaga bags and it's almost pristine! Again, thank you a million!!


----------



## muchstuff

Sfchick89 said:


> Yeah - my mom and I compared against all our balenciaga bags and it's almost pristine! Again, thank you a million!!


My pleasure!


----------



## Marusha

Hello! I'm new here. Trying to authenticate this Balenciaga bag. Can someone please help me? Will appreciate.


----------



## muchstuff

Marusha said:


> Hello! I'm new here. Trying to authenticate this Balenciaga bag. Can someone please help me? Will appreciate.


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## whateve

Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA 2005 Turquoise Day Bag
Item Number: 223467106376
Seller ID: adoll76
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...106376?hash=item3407ad7048:g:PzMAAOSwmBJcoVZ9
Comments: Is the seller right about the color and season?


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA 2005 Turquoise Day Bag
> Item Number: 223467106376
> Seller ID: adoll76
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...106376?hash=item3407ad7048:g:PzMAAOSwmBJcoVZ9
> Comments: Is the seller right about the color and season?


Certainly looks like an 05 turquoise to me, authentic IMO.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Certainly looks like an 05 turquoise to me, authentic IMO.


Thank you! I'm trying to decide between this one and 2010 outremer. Do you have a preference?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Thank you! I'm trying to decide between this one and 2010 outremer. Do you have a preference?


They're both beautiful colours and very different. 2010 leather is generally really nice as well so it's a tough choice. Depends on condition of both bags...All things being equal, and if you like bright colours, I'd pick the turquoise but you're the one who'll be carrying it so...good luck choosing!


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> They're both beautiful colours and very different. 2010 leather is generally really nice as well so it's a tough choice. Depends on condition of both bags...All things being equal, and if you like bright colours, I'd pick the turquoise but you're the one who'll be carrying it so...good luck choosing!


Thanks! I'm so undecided! I've never had my hands on chevre. I already have a few turquoise and blue bags but none exactly the same colors.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Thanks! I'm so undecided! I've never had my hands on chevre. I already have a few turquoise and blue bags but none exactly the same colors.


Let us know what you decide!


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Let us know what you decide!


I'm leaning towards the outremer although it is more expensive. I think it is in better condition.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I'm leaning towards the outremer although it is more expensive. I think it is in better condition.


Any pics?


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Any pics?


You authenticated it a few days ago. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-880#post-33221335


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> You authenticated it a few days ago. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-880#post-33221335


Sorry my brain is full. It says out of stock did you buy it?


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Sorry my brain is full. It says out of stock did you buy it?


Yes, I did!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Yes, I did!


Congrats, it's a pretty unique blue. Be sure to post some mod shots!


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Congrats, it's a pretty unique blue. Be sure to post some mod shots!


thanks! I decided that I had seen the turquoise earlier and hadn't jumped so it meant I liked the outremer more.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> thanks! I decided that I had seen the turquoise earlier and hadn't jumped so it meant I liked the outremer more.


Sounds sensible


----------



## Wildisthewind

Hi, ladies, just got my new beauty ME City, could you please help me authenticate it. Hope this is the last one


----------



## muchstuff

Wildisthewind said:


> Hi, ladies, just got my new beauty ME City, could you please help me authenticate it. Hope this is the last one


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## renee_nyc

Bought a new (but old) City (Classic Metallic Edge) on Rue La La. (Listing in link.) I haven't bought one in years and didn't realize they shortened the length of the zipper tassels to get into the bag and the name plate from metal to leather.

I've never had an issue with Rue before but would love to get expert eyes on this as it's been some years since I bought a Balenciaga. Could someone please confirm if this is legit?

Thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

renee_nyc said:


> Bought a new (but old) City (Classic Metallic Edge) on Rue La La. (Listing in link.) I haven't bought one in years and didn't realize they shortened the length of the zipper tassels to get into the bag and the name plate from metal to leather.
> 
> I've never had an issue with Rue before but would love to get expert eyes on this as it's been some years since I bought a Balenciaga. Could someone please confirm if this is legit?
> 
> Thank you.


Please post the necessary pics (see link below in red) close up, clear, right way up, no weird angles or bends in tags. Thanks.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Wildisthewind

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you !Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Wildisthewind said:


> Thank you !Thank you! Thank you!


My pleasure!


----------



## renee_nyc

muchstuff said:


> Please post the necessary pics (see link below in red) close up, clear, right way up, no weird angles or bends in tags. Thanks.



Sorry about that, been awhile since I've had to do this.

Please let me know if there's any others I should post. I have dust bag and tags as well.


----------



## muchstuff

renee_nyc said:


> Sorry about that, been awhile since I've had to do this.
> 
> Please let me know if there's any others I should post. I have dust bag and tags as well.


Can you post a clear pic of the tag back, similar to the one of the tag front?


----------



## renee_nyc

muchstuff said:


> Can you post a clear pic of the tag back, similar to the one of the tag front?



Sorry about that. Are these ok?


----------



## muchstuff

renee_nyc said:


> Sorry about that. Are these ok?


Perfect, authentic in my opinion.


----------



## renee_nyc

Thank you SO much!

Cutting off the tag now.


----------



## muchstuff

renee_nyc said:


> Thank you SO much!
> 
> Cutting off the tag now.


My pleasure, enjoy!


----------



## renee_nyc

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure, enjoy!


Peace of mind makes such a huge difference. Do you know ~ during what year they started doing the shorter tassels in? That was the main thing that threw me off.


----------



## muchstuff

renee_nyc said:


> Peace of mind makes such a huge difference. Do you know ~ during what year they started doing the shorter tassels in? That was the main thing that threw me off.


The ME always had short tassels on the zips. The classic still has long.


----------



## CSG

Hello! Kindly please assist to authenticate this bag.

Balenciaga Small City Metallic Edge

Color is Dark Gray. Please advise if you also know what is the correct color name and year of production of this bag. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## renee_nyc

muchstuff said:


> The ME always had short tassels on the zips. The classic still has long.


Ah that’s why!

Thank you again.


----------



## CSG

CSG said:


> Hello! Kindly please assist to authenticate this bag.
> 
> Balenciaga Small City Metallic Edge
> 
> Color is Dark Gray. Please advise if you also know what is the correct color name and year of production of this bag.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Additional photos


----------



## muchstuff

CSG said:


> Additional photos


Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2018 gris acier.


----------



## CSG

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2018 gris acier.



Thank you for checking.  I love the color of my bag!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

CSG said:


> Thank you for checking.  I love the color of my bag!


Any time!


----------



## Balauthen2019

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Much appreciated for taking the time to review! Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Balauthen2019 said:


> Much appreciated for taking the time to review! Thank you!


Any time!


----------



## altuns

Hello 
I have find another balenciaga bag. Can you please help me for its authentification ?
Here are the photos I get from the seller.











For the rivet I only get the one with complete bag photo, we can zoom a little bit. But I am trying to get a clear photo of the rivet, I will post it as soon as I get it.

Thank you


----------



## altuns

altuns said:


> Hello
> I have find another balenciaga bag. Can you please help me for its authentification ?
> Here are the photos I get from the seller.
> 
> View attachment 4497720
> View attachment 4497721
> View attachment 4497726
> View attachment 4497727
> View attachment 4497728
> View attachment 4497729
> View attachment 4497730
> View attachment 4497731
> View attachment 4497733
> 
> For the rivet I only get the one with complete bag photo, we can zoom a little bit. But I am trying to get a clear photo of the rivet, I will post it as soon as I get it.
> 
> Thank you



I can unfortunately not get any more photos.. are the pictures I sent enough? Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

altuns said:


> I can unfortunately not get any more photos.. are the pictures I sent enough? Thank you


I'd say you're fine. Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Hvalli

Hi everyone! Found this cute bag and I have no idea what I will wear it with but I just had to grab it up. Did I get a deal? Please, if you would not mind helping with authentication? If you have the time?

Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA Hand Bag  Pinks Leather 1001674
Item Number: 312696559554
Seller ID: japan_monoshare
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/312696559554

Item Name (if you know it): Motocross Classic First Bag? In Rose Azalee? Is the color right for the year? 2009?













Thank you for your time.


----------



## Shabolly

Hi lovelies,
Thoughts on authenticity? These are the pictures I have so far from the seller. Let me know if more are needed. Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Hvalli said:


> Hi everyone! Found this cute bag and I have no idea what I will wear it with but I just had to grab it up. Did I get a deal? Please, if you would not mind helping with authentication? If you have the time?
> 
> Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA Hand Bag  Pinks Leather 1001674
> Item Number: 312696559554
> Seller ID: japan_monoshare
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/312696559554
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Motocross Classic First Bag? In Rose Azalee? Is the color right for the year? 2009?
> 
> View attachment 4497959
> View attachment 4497960
> View attachment 4497961
> View attachment 4497962
> View attachment 4497963
> View attachment 4497964
> View attachment 4497965
> View attachment 4497966
> View attachment 4497967
> View attachment 4497968
> 
> 
> Thank you for your time.


Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2009, looks like a faded framboise.


----------



## muchstuff

Shabolly said:


> View attachment 4498010
> 
> View attachment 4498016
> 
> View attachment 4498013
> 
> 
> View attachment 4498014
> View attachment 4498015
> View attachment 4498012
> View attachment 4498011
> 
> Hi lovelies,
> Thoughts on authenticity? These are the pictures I have so far from the seller. Let me know if more are needed. Thank you!


Can you repost with the pics full sized please?


----------



## Hvalli

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2009, looks like a faded framboise.


Yes, it is really faded! Thank you, thank you, very much!!


----------



## muchstuff

Hvalli said:


> Yes, it is really faded! Thank you, thank you, very much!!


My pleasure!


----------



## Shabolly

muchstuff said:


> Can you repost with the pics full sized please?


 Sure!


----------



## ksuromax

Shabolly said:


> View attachment 4498684
> View attachment 4498683
> View attachment 4498682
> View attachment 4498681
> View attachment 4498680
> View attachment 4498678
> View attachment 4498677
> 
> Sure!


you are missing zipperhead underneath and good close up of the bale and rivets


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Happy Friday everyone! Hoping this isn’t too good to be true, picked her up from The Real Real, never purchased from them before so I’m pretty nervous, esp considering her condition but here we. 
Thanks in advance for your help 

05 Work
The real real
BAL88751
https://www.therealreal.com/product...balenciaga-motocross-classic-work-iq9MXukGSzo


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

I haven’t bought a Bal in sometime but have been craving a Cognac/Caramel something. Took a chance on this one bc it looked like Chevre with no tag pics.  Fingers crossed for authenticity...
A few more pics


----------



## muchstuff

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> I haven’t bought a Bal in sometime but have been craving a Cognac/Caramel something. Took a chance on this one bc it looked like Chevre with no tag pics.  Fingers crossed for authenticity...
> A few more pics
> View attachment 4499459
> View attachment 4499460
> View attachment 4499461
> View attachment 4499462


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


 I feel so lucky, she’s in amazing condition for 14 yrs old! Thank you so much!!
I compared this bag with so many trying to figure out the color with the tags not being pictured. I was guessing 06 Camel but hoping for 06 Cognac bc I didn’t think I’d find and 05 Z tag Caramel in this condition. She’s not even broken in yet and the price was a steal!
Thank you for putting my mind at ease as I am free to fall in love now


----------



## muchstuff

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> I feel so lucky, she’s in amazing condition for 14 yrs old! Thank you so much!!
> I compared this bag with so many trying to figure out the color with the tags not being pictured. I was guessing 06 Camel but hoping for 06 Cognac bc I didn’t think I’d find and 05 Z tag Caramel in this condition. She’s not even broken in yet and the price was a steal!
> Thank you for putting my mind at ease as I am free to fall in love now


My pleasure, that's TRR for you, I've found some great bags there but they don't help you much with their listings.


----------



## Bubba_Ellie

Hi ladies, first time poster. Eyeing these two Balenciaga city’s on eBay, please can I get your opinion on whether both are authentic?

Item Name: Balenciaga 2005 gray city
Item Number: 115748 3444
Seller ID: connie9137
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...268676?hash=item2cedbed944:g:Xa8AAOSwBk9cz0Xp

Item Name: Balenciaga hamilton city chevre pearly bronze gray metallic bag
Item Number: 115748 8260
Seller ID: fay_den
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...078062?hash=item1cd1fc9e6e:g:eFMAAOSwXIFc6uZn

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

Bubba_Ellie said:


> Hi ladies, first time poster. Eyeing these two Balenciaga city’s on eBay, please can I get your opinion on whether both are authentic?
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga 2005 gray city
> Item Number: 115748 3444
> Seller ID: connie9137
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...268676?hash=item2cedbed944:g:Xa8AAOSwBk9cz0Xp
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga hamilton city chevre pearly bronze gray metallic bag
> Item Number: 115748 8260
> Seller ID: fay_den
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...078062?hash=item1cd1fc9e6e:g:eFMAAOSwXIFc6uZn
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!


Both bags are authentic and are owned by trusted TPF members.


----------



## hotcrossbiscuit

Hi guys, i'm a Bal noob. Saw this from Ebay Kleinanzeigen and thought the leather was lovely, didn't want to pass up the chance so I bought it. Did some research before and everything looked okay from the few photos. Once it arrived and I saw the tag my suspicions were raised (why is it riveted and why are the text embossing indentations so deep?) and then I saw the non-Lampo zippers and freaked out a bit... Think the prognosis is not good but wanted to confirm before I request a refund from the seller...

Item: Balenciaga City in Black
Link:  

Thank you!!


----------



## muchstuff

hotcrossbiscuit said:


> Hi guys, i'm a Bal noob. Saw this from Ebay Kleinanzeigen and thought the leather was lovely, didn't want to pass up the chance so I bought it. Once it arrived and I saw the tag my suspicions were raised (why is it riveted and why are the text embossing indentations so deep?) and then I saw the Lampo zippers and freaked out a bit... Think the prognosis is not good but wanted to confirm before I request a refund from the seller who said it was authentic and that she had bought it in Berlin years ago...
> 
> Item: Balenciaga City in Black
> Link:
> 
> Thank you!!



Welcome! Sorry to have to tell you but this bag is not authentic. Hope you can get a refund!


----------



## hotcrossbiscuit

muchstuff said:


> Welcome! Sorry to have to tell you but this bag is not authentic. Hope you can get a refund!


Ah damn, thanks for confirming my suspicions! And for the super fast response!


----------



## muchstuff

hotcrossbiscuit said:


> Ah damn, thanks for confirming my suspicions! And for the super fast response!


My pleasure, sorry the news wasn’t better!


----------



## Paratah

Hi all! Can I please have this bag authenticated! 

Product Name : Balenciaga Small black metallic edge 2018
Serial number : 432831 1000 Z 002123
Silver hardware 

Please let me know if more pictures are required.


----------



## Paratah

Hi all! Can I please have this bag authenticated! 

Product Name : Balenciaga Small black metallic edge 2018
Serial number : 432831 1000 Z 00212
Silver hardware 

Please let me know if more pictures are required.


----------



## muchstuff

Paratah said:


> Hi all! Can I please have this bag authenticated!
> 
> Product Name : Balenciaga Small black metallic edge 2018
> Serial number : 432831 1000 Z 00212
> Silver hardware
> 
> Please let me know if more pictures are required.


Please be patient, we're all volunteers here and have busy lives. Authentic in my opinion. If posting in the future please be sure all photos are right way up and the details are close up and forward facing.


----------



## Paratah

muchstuff said:


> Please be patient, we're all volunteers here and have busy lives. Authentic in my opinion. If posting in the future please be sure all photos are right way up and the details are close up and forward facing.


Thanks so sorry I accidentally hit post twice! Appreciate your feedback


----------



## muchstuff

Paratah said:


> Thanks so sorry I accidentally hit post twice! Appreciate your feedback


Ah OK, no worries, glad to help!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## houseof999

Hello lovely ladies! Would you please kindly take a look and see what you think? Color and year too please?

Item: Balenciaga orange Twiggy (per seller description but I think it's a First?)
Link: https://posh.mk/Bq0jOX7HIY
Seller: kateandkale


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Hello lovely ladies! Would you please kindly take a look and see what you think? Color and year too please?
> 
> Item: Balenciaga orange Twiggy (per seller description but I think it's a First?)
> Link: https://posh.mk/Bq0jOX7HIY
> Seller: kateandkale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4502346
> 
> View attachment 4502347
> 
> View attachment 4502348
> 
> View attachment 4502349


Authentic in my opinion. S/S 2009 mandarin First if the colour in the poster's pics is more accurate than the additional pics.


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. S/S 2009 mandarin First if the colour in the poster's pics is more accurate than the additional pics.


Woo hoo!  Thank you!!    Yes my camera flash is weird and I just took the pics in a dark room so the color looks really different in my pics than IRL.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Woo hoo!  Thank you!!    Yes my camera flash is weird and I just took the pics in a dark room so the color looks really different in my pics than IRL.


Any time, nice colour!


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> Any time, nice colour!


Thank you!  Now I only have to hunt down bags in Apple green, yellow, blue and purple to complete my rainbow!


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Thank you!  Now I only have to hunt down bags in Apple green, yellow, blue and purple to complete my rainbow!


There was an apple green City on eBay not long ago...


----------



## hotcrossbiscuit

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure, sorry the news wasn’t better!



I'll keep looking, hopefully I'll report back with some happier news next time! 

Just tried talking to the seller to request a refund but she got quite explosive about it claiming that she'd bought it from a reputable secondhand luxury store and that she herself didn't know it was fake, and that no returns were accepted. Well I hadn't intended on returning it either but I'm not toting a fake bag around! So I submitted a Paypal refund request (thank god I paid with G&S because I've had bad experiences with Ebay in the past) and now she's trying to make me feel bad by claiming I've wasted so much of her time with mailing the item out etc - as if she hadn't wasted my time with her fake bag. Sorry for the rant, just wanted to share why it's so important to pay with Paypal G&S for preloved bags!


----------



## MaryBag1985

I recently purchased a brand new balenciaga bag at Neiman Marcus and is concerned about the authenticity. I know the store is an authorized seller. But I was concerned about the inside tag that only says Balenciaga instead of Balenciaga Paris. Pictures are attached.


----------



## MaryBag1985

MaryBag1985 said:


> View attachment 4503009
> View attachment 4503010
> View attachment 4503011
> View attachment 4503012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently purchased a brand new balenciaga bag at Neiman Marcus and is concerned about the authenticity. I know the store is an authorized seller. But I was concerned about the inside tag that only says Balenciaga instead of Balenciaga Paris. Pictures are attached.


Hope somebody could tell if this is authentic to ease my mind. Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## muchstuff

hotcrossbiscuit said:


> I'll keep looking, hopefully I'll report back with some happier news next time!
> 
> Just tried talking to the seller to request a refund but she got quite explosive about it claiming that she'd bought it from a reputable secondhand luxury store and that she herself didn't know it was fake, and that no returns were accepted. Well I hadn't intended on returning it either but I'm not toting a fake bag around! So I submitted a Paypal refund request (thank god I paid with G&S because I've had bad experiences with Ebay in the past) and now she's trying to make me feel bad by claiming I've wasted so much of her time with mailing the item out etc - as if she hadn't wasted my time with her fake bag. Sorry for the rant, just wanted to share why it's so important to pay with Paypal G&S for preloved bags!


If you have any problems you may need a paid authentication but eBay has it's own authenticators and anyone who knows Balenciaga will have no problem calling that bag a fake. Let us know how you make out!


----------



## muchstuff

MaryBag1985 said:


> View attachment 4503009
> View attachment 4503010
> View attachment 4503011
> View attachment 4503012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently purchased a brand new balenciaga bag at Neiman Marcus and is concerned about the authenticity. I know the store is an authorized seller. But I was concerned about the inside tag that only says Balenciaga instead of Balenciaga Paris. Pictures are attached.


That's the current tag and it's correct. Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## MaryBag1985

muchstuff said:


> That's the current tag and it's correct. Authentic in my opinion.


Is the zipper also correct? The double B?
Thank you very much.


----------



## muchstuff

MaryBag1985 said:


> Is the zipper also correct? The double B?
> Thank you very much.


Yes it is, there have been several changes in the details on Balenciaga bags in the last couple of years.


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> There was an apple green City on eBay not long ago...


I found it! It's gorgeous! I will get one some day. Wish I had the extra $$$ right now!


----------



## SkipToMyLou

Hello! Wondering if this is authentic and if the color/year/leather stated is correct:
Item Name: Vtg Bubblegum Pink BALENCIAGA 2-way Chevre Classic First City Moto Satchel Bag
Item Number: 153584829335
Seller ID: diva_designs
Link: here
Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## tatertot

This bag has me questioning a few things and I would love another expert opinion on authenticity and color Thank you in advance!

Item Name - Balenciaga Giant 21 Pompon Bucket Bag
Item # -372713624886
Seller ID- luxury.garage.sale
Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...rentrq:4d2d4b2d16c0ad30582707c6ffeb1cb3|iid:1


----------



## houseof999

This does not look right. I don't know much about the brogue styles except all the hardwares were covered. This is fake right? 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223600878892


----------



## muchstuff

SkipToMyLou said:


> Hello! Wondering if this is authentic and if the color/year/leather stated is correct:
> Item Name: Vtg Bubblegum Pink BALENCIAGA 2-way Chevre Classic First City Moto Satchel Bag
> Item Number: 153584829335
> Seller ID: diva_designs
> Link: here
> Thank you!


None of the photos needed are present, please see link below and resubmit. All pics must be close up, clear, forward facing, with no angles or weird bends in tags.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## muchstuff

tatertot said:


> This bag has me questioning a few things and I would love another expert opinion on authenticity and color Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name - Balenciaga Giant 21 Pompon Bucket Bag
> Item # -372713624886
> Seller ID- luxury.garage.sale
> Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Giant-21-Pompon-Bucket-Bag/372713624886?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=8296d41213604b7d927444ffcfcac5a6&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=153547804876&itm=372713624886&pg=2481888&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:cccf25d1-b458-11e9-9179-74dbd18080eb|parentrq:4d2d4b2d16c0ad30582707c6ffeb1cb3|iid:1


Missing some of the pics needed but based on what I see I think you're OK, I'm guessing it's an 09 mandarin. If you can get the bale, rivet and back of zipper head it would help. What are you questioning?


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> This does not look right. I don't know much about the brogue styles except all the hardwares were covered. This is fake right?
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223600878892


This one is fake, yes, but the style with the "nipple" hardware does exist, it's called the Riva.


----------



## tatertot

muchstuff said:


> Missing some of the pics needed but based on what I see I think you're OK, I'm guessing it's an 09 mandarin. If you can get the bale, rivet and back of zipper head it would help. What are you questioning?



I requested additional pics from the seller but haven't heard back so I decided to post. It looked to me like the rivet wasn't cut "deep" enough (to be fair they were not trying to show the rivet in the pic so the angle could be off). The color was what was really throwing me. I couldn't tell if it was Mandarin or maybe an Orange Brulee and they messed with the shade when editing the pics. Thank you for your help, I was hoping you would chime in! I'll post if I hear back


----------



## muchstuff

tatertot said:


> I requested additional pics from the seller but haven't heard back so I decided to post. It looked to me like the rivet wasn't cut "deep" enough (to be fair they were not trying to show the rivet in the pic so the angle could be off). The color was what was really throwing me. I couldn't tell if it was Mandarin or maybe an Orange Brulee and they messed with the shade when editing the pics. Thank you for your help, I was hoping you would chime in! I'll post if I hear back


What I can see of the rivet looks OK. And I'm guessing on the colour but it would have to be between 2007 and 2010 because of the tag and hardware so mandarin seemed like the closest fit.


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> This one is fake, yes, but the style with the "nipple" hardware does exist, it's called the Riva.


Lol at "nipple" I'm easily amused.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Lol at "nipple" I'm easily amused.


It's kinda what it's known as, the "nipple bag". I actually love the Riva, and am looking for a Velo in black. Take a look at some of the pics on TPF, the leather is gorgeous calfskin.


----------



## SkipToMyLou

muchstuff said:


> None of the photos needed are present, please see link below and resubmit. All pics must be close up, clear, forward facing, with no angles or weird bends in tags.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


So sorry I did not see that list. The seller does have some of those down in the description of the bag rather than the main 12 images. Looks like she’s missing the bale, rivet, and buckle. I requested those and will add them when she responds. Thank you!!


----------



## muchstuff

SkipToMyLou said:


> So sorry I did not see that list. The seller does have some of those down in the description of the bag rather than the main 12 images. Looks like she’s missing the bale, rivet, and buckle. I requested those and will add them when she responds. Thank you!!


Ah sorry, I didn't think to look further down. I can authenticate on what I see, it's fine in my opinion.


----------



## SkipToMyLou

muchstuff said:


> Ah sorry, I didn't think to look further down. I can authenticate on what I see, it's fine in my opinion.


Oh awesome! Thank you! Do you agree that it is 2008 bubblegum chèvre leather?


----------



## muchstuff

SkipToMyLou said:


> Oh awesome! Thank you! Do you agree that it is 2008 bubblegum chèvre leather?


S/S 08 saw both chevre and agneau and TBH I'm not that great at telling them apart through online photos.  I'd say yes to bubblegum. As to that bag being mint, there's cracking on the sealant and the whipstitching is not in perfect shape. Darkening on the handles, looks like some colour transfer or soiling on the back bottom right, some fading. I'm not saying it's in horrible shape for an older bag but I hate it when the word "mint" is thrown around. EDIT: Sorry, I though I saw her calling it mint, it must have been another bag I was looking at, she does seem to be listing the issues I've mentioned. My bad.


----------



## SkipToMyLou

muchstuff said:


> S/S 08 saw both chevre and agneau and TBH I'm not that great at telling them apart through online photos.  I'd say yes to bubblegum. As to that bag being mint, there's cracking on the sealant and the whipstitching is not in perfect shape. Darkening on the handles, looks like some colour transfer or soiling on the back bottom right, some fading. I'm not saying it's in horrible shape for an older bag but I hate it when the word "mint" is thrown around. EDIT: Sorry, I though I saw her calling it mint, it must have been another bag I was looking at, she does seem to be listing the issues I've mentioned. My bad.


No you are correct, I also noticed the mint condition line! Must be a copy/paste error. But I appreciate you looking out for me! I’m really wanting chèvre leather (and 2004 rose or lilac to be specific)! I do like this color too though and those others are hard to come by so maybe I’ll go for it and hope she’s right that it’s chevre!


----------



## muchstuff

SkipToMyLou said:


> No you are correct, I also noticed the mint condition line! Must be a copy/paste error. But I appreciate you looking out for me! I’m really wanting chèvre leather (and 2004 rose or lilac to be specific)! I do like this color too though and those others are hard to come by so maybe I’ll go for it and hope she’s right that it’s chevre!


A friend just scored a lovely 04 lilac so they're out there...


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## SkipToMyLou

muchstuff said:


> A friend just scored a lovely 04 lilac so they're out there...


Good to hear! I will keep looking!


----------



## lilapot

Hello! I hope you can help authenticate these beauties  thank you so much!!!

Item Name: Balenciaga White Nano with Scarf
Item Number: 293173078209
Seller: brandsoutlet05
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...age/293173078209?_trksid=p2504926.m5232.l9681

Item Name: Balenciaga Black Mini City Bag
Item Number: 223607109562
Seller ID: finderskeeper_75
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-...are/223607109562?_trksid=p2504926.m5232.l9681


----------



## nicolj

Hello wonderful ladies! I just got my first B and while I think it looks good, would love another opinion xo thank you in advance.


----------



## littlemissel

Hi bbag ladies,
May I seek your help to authenticate this bag?


----------



## muchstuff

lilapot said:


> Hello! I hope you can help authenticate these beauties  thank you so much!!!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga White Nano with Scarf
> Item Number: 293173078209
> Seller: brandsoutlet05
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...age/293173078209?_trksid=p2504926.m5232.l9681
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Black Mini City Bag
> Item Number: 223607109562
> Seller ID: finderskeeper_75
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-...are/223607109562?_trksid=p2504926.m5232.l9681


Both bags are missing the required photos, please see link below and resubmit. Pics must be forward facing and not at weird angles.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## muchstuff

nicolj said:


> Hello wonderful ladies! I just got my first B and while I think it looks good, would love another opinion xo thank you in advance.


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

littlemissel said:


> Hi bbag ladies,
> May I seek your help to authenticate this bag?
> 
> View attachment 4505932
> View attachment 4505933
> View attachment 4505934
> View attachment 4505935
> View attachment 4505936
> View attachment 4505937
> View attachment 4505938
> View attachment 4505939


You don't have all of the necessary pics but I don't like the look of the tag. (the paper tag doesn't match the bag either). If you have the bag you can resubmit with CLEAR close up tags pics, the bale, the rivet, and the back of the zipper head straight into the camera, no angles.


----------



## littlemissel

Hi ladies,
Can somebody help authenticate this bag pls, thank you lovelies!


----------



## muchstuff

littlemissel said:


> Hi ladies,
> Can somebody help authenticate this bag pls, thank you lovelies!
> 
> View attachment 4506195
> View attachment 4506196
> View attachment 4506198
> View attachment 4506199
> View attachment 4506200
> View attachment 4506201
> View attachment 4506202
> View attachment 4506203


See your last post here, I've already answered you .


----------



## littlemissel

muchstuff said:


> See your last post here, I've already answered you .



Sorry, I posted it twice. Thanks for notifying though. Will get back with the correct photos.


----------



## nicolj

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Feevo

Sorry to be so lastminute but would any of you ladies be so nice to have a look at this bag for me?

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/303211941547


----------



## muchstuff

Feevo said:


> Sorry to be so lastminute but would any of you ladies be so nice to have a look at this bag for me?
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/303211941547


Missing pics of the bale, rivet, and back of zipper head. Tag looks good.


----------



## Feevo

muchstuff said:


> Missing pics of the bale, rivet, and back of zipper head. Tag looks good.


Thanks for the quick response! Will try to get the additional pics


----------



## xelprimo

Hi! 
Please help to authenticate this city bag  
Would also like to check if this could be the vibrato calfskin leather? 

Thanks!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Confection10

Hi, I needed help with this Classic City, please. The seller (large fashion market) can’t have any other photos, because storage lacation or something like that (I askel) .These are all photos I have. To me it looks fine and there is 30 day return period too. Metal tag seem to be N 6717 W. Is this Cocnag 06?


----------



## ksuromax

Confection10 said:


> Hi, I needed help with this Classic City, please. The seller (large fashion market) can’t have any other photos, because storage lacation or something like that (I askel) .These are all photos I have. To me it looks fine and there is 30 day return period too. Metal tag seem to be N 6717 W. Is this Cocnag 06?


for confident authentication i would need to see the bale, rivets and zipper head
otherwise, looks promising


----------



## ksuromax

xelprimo said:


> Hi!
> Please help to authenticate this city bag
> Would also like to check if this could be the vibrato calfskin leather?
> 
> Thanks!


authentic in my opinion and it is, indeed, vibrato


----------



## Bubba_Ellie

Hi all, may you please help authenticate this bag?
Also is this really chevre?
Thank you in advance.

Item Name: Balenciaga black chevre bag
Item Number: 115748 3444
Seller ID: brandkandy
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...6:g:MvQAAOSwwR5dRsLe&shqty=1&isGTR=1#viTabs_0


----------



## ksuromax

Bubba_Ellie said:


> Hi all, may you please help authenticate this bag?
> Also is this really chevre?
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga black chevre bag
> Item Number: 115748 3444
> Seller ID: brandkandy
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...6:g:MvQAAOSwwR5dRsLe&shqty=1&isGTR=1#viTabs_0


Authentic in my opinion, yes, it is old chevre


----------



## Confection10

ksuromax said:


> for confident authentication i would need to see the bale, rivets and zipper head
> otherwise, looks promising



Thank You. I ordered it and will come back with my own photos


----------



## Bubba_Ellie

ksuromax said:


> Authentic in my opinion, yes, it is old chevre


Thank you


----------



## whateve

Item Name: Balenciaga Day Hobo Anthracite Excellent Used
Item Number: 303238158058
Seller ID: zoozoezoo
Link:[URL='https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Day-Hobo-Anthracite-Excellent-Used/303238158058?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649'] https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Day-Hobo-Anthracite-Excellent-Used/303238158058?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
Comments: What year and color? Does it have a green tinge like it looks in some photos?
Thanks![/URL]


----------



## muchstuff

Confection10 said:


> Hi, I needed help with this Classic City, please. The seller (large fashion market) can’t have any other photos, because storage lacation or something like that (I askel) .These are all photos I have. To me it looks fine and there is 30 day return period too. Metal tag seem to be N 6717 W. Is this Cocnag 06?





whateve said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga Day Hobo Anthracite Excellent Used
> Item Number: 303238158058
> Seller ID: zoozoezoo
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Day-Hobo-Anthracite-Excellent-Used/303238158058?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> Comments: What year and color? Does it have a green tinge like it looks in some photos?
> Thanks!


Pre 2011 anthra. Some anthras were a true grey, some went more to the green or blue tones. I wouldn’t hazard a guess based on online pics on my phone regarding colour, sorry! Try a TPF search, I’m positive I remember reading about that very subject on an old thread.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Pre 2011 anthra. Some anthras were a true grey, some went more to the green or blue tones. I wouldn’t hazard a guess based on online pics on my phone regarding colour, sorry! Try a TPF search, I’m positive I remember reading about that very subject on an old thread.


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Thank you!


Most welcome!


----------



## altuns

Hello. 
I have found another balenciaga bag. I am not sure about its authenticity. Can you please help ?
I tried to find similar bag with the bag code, but nothing came in google explect only one bag .. 
Because it is not very similar to the design to the ones I am used to see, I don't know which type of photo I must ask to the seller..

Thank you for your help.


----------



## ksuromax

altuns said:


> Hello.
> I have found another balenciaga bag. I am not sure about its authenticity. Can you please help ?
> I tried to find similar bag with the bag code, but nothing came in google explect only one bag ..
> Because it is not very similar to the design to the ones I am used to see, I don't know which type of photo I must ask to the seller..
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> 
> View attachment 4508400
> View attachment 4508401
> View attachment 4508402
> View attachment 4508403
> View attachment 4508404


not a big expert in non-moto range, but if you can take a clear shot of the tag back and front, forward facing and straight angle, rivets (i guess they are below the handle on both sides) and zipper head underneath i think we could be able to help.


----------



## Marsh888

Hello experts! I recently purchased this bag online and would like to ask your opinion if this is authentic. Thanks!
Item: Balenciaga B4 zip around papier
Photos uploaded.


----------



## ksuromax

Marsh888 said:


> Hello experts! I recently purchased this bag online and would like to ask your opinion if this is authentic. Thanks!
> Item: Balenciaga B4 zip around papier
> Photos uploaded.


Authentic


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Marsh888

ksuromax said:


> Authentic


Thank you! I was worried of the inside label since i only see embossed tags for balenciaga. This one is printed.


----------



## SkipToMyLou

Hi there! I have another for review on my quest for 04 Rose! The seller says it was purchased in early 2000s so fingers crossed! I asked for additional pics, which she added, but I see she didn’t post the bale. Let me know if you need anything else and I will ask! Many thanks in advance!
Item Name: First Classique Motorcycle Pink (raspberry) chèvre leather shoulder bag 
Item Number: 23431916
Seller ID: Lisa P
Link: http://trsy.co/23431916


----------



## muchstuff

Marsh888 said:


> Thank you! I was worried of the inside label since i only see embossed tags for balenciaga. This one is printed.


The tag is correct for the season/year of the bag.


----------



## muchstuff

SkipToMyLou said:


> Hi there! I have another for review on my quest for 04 Rose! The seller says it was purchased in early 2000s so fingers crossed! I asked for additional pics, which she added, but I see she didn’t post the bale. Let me know if you need anything else and I will ask! Many thanks in advance!
> Item Name: First Classique Motorcycle Pink (raspberry) chèvre leather shoulder bag
> Item Number: 23431916
> Seller ID: Lisa P
> Link: http://trsy.co/23431916


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Marsh888

muchstuff said:


> The tag is correct for the season/year of the bag.


May i know the season/year this bag is? Thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

Marsh888 said:


> May i know the season/year this bag is? Thank you.


S/S 2018.


----------



## SkipToMyLou

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you, muchstuff!  Do you think it could be 04 Rose?


----------



## muchstuff

SkipToMyLou said:


> Thank you, muchstuff!  Do you think it could be 04 Rose?


I would think so.


----------



## Marsh888

Marsh888 said:


> May i know the season/year this bag is? Thank you.


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Marsh888 said:


> Thank you!


My pleasure!


----------



## SkipToMyLou

muchstuff said:


> I would think so.


Oh my gosh yay!! I thought so too! Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

SkipToMyLou said:


> Oh my gosh yay!! I thought so too! Thank you!


My pleasure!


----------



## lilapot

Thank you for the reply.
Sadly, the seller never responded to me asking for more pics. I specially love the black one but got no addtl pics  

Thanks again!


muchstuff said:


> Both bags are missing the required photos, please see link below and resubmit. Pics must be forward facing and not at weird angles.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


or 


muchstuff said:


> Both bags are missing the required photos, please see link below and resubmit. Pics must be forward facing and not at weird angles.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## muchstuff

lilapot said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> Sadly, the seller never responded to me asking for more pics. I specially love the black one but got no addtl pics
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> or


You're PROBABLY OK on the black but without the needed pics I'm not signing off on it. I'm a bit puzzled, the whipstitching on the handles looks pretty tattered in most pics but not so much in the close up, which seems a bit weird, maybe it's just a matter of angles.


----------



## livlivliv

Please help me authenticate


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

livlivliv said:


> Please help me authenticate


authentic in my opinion


----------



## Gringach

Dear Bal experts,
I got this bag before I leave for vacation and would like to make sure it is authentic.
The seller says she guarantees the authenticity and I got through an auction site here in Switzerland. I am attaching the pictures of what I received with the bag, including the invoice where it says Balenciaga « Gris » stands for Grey.
Many thanks in advance for your help - Please let me know if I am missing any pic.


----------



## Gringach

Just would like to add that what I find strange is that one card is smaller than the other and that I am missing the card with the product number and the color swatch..
Hope this is clear 
And thank you again


----------



## muchstuff

Gringach said:


> Just would like to add that what I find strange is that one card is smaller than the other and that I am missing the card with the product number and the color swatch..
> Hope this is clear
> And thank you again


Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2018 gris fossile.


----------



## Bubba_Ellie

Hi Bal experts, may you please help authenticate this bag?
Also I wanted to confirm year & season, that it’s old chevre, and your opinion of whether it’s in fair condition given its age?
Thank you for your time.

Item Name: Balenciaga city bag
Item Number: 115748 3660
Seller ID: podas88
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-City-Bag/273911089151?&shqty=1&isGTR=1#shId


----------



## Gringach

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2018 gris fossile.



Hi Muchstuff and thanks very much for your help!! It seems like I will keep this bag at the end..
Thank you again


----------



## muchstuff

Gringach said:


> Hi Muchstuff and thanks very much for your help!! It seems like I will keep this bag at the end..
> Thank you again


Any time!


----------



## ksuromax

Gringach said:


> Just would like to add that what I find strange is that one card is smaller than the other and that I am missing the card with the product number and the color swatch..
> Hope this is clear
> And thank you again


lately they don't add them, so i would not worry about that


----------



## muchstuff

Bubba_Ellie said:


> Hi Bal experts, may you please help authenticate this bag?
> Also I wanted to confirm year & season, that it’s old chevre, and your opinion of whether it’s in fair condition given its age?
> Thank you for your time.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga city bag
> Item Number: 115748 3660
> Seller ID: podas88
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-City-Bag/273911089151?&shqty=1&isGTR=1#shId


Very fake.


----------



## Bubba_Ellie

muchstuff said:


> Very fake.



Oh wow I’m shocked! Thank you for saving me from parting with my hard earned money (and feeling like a fool!)


----------



## muchstuff

Bubba_Ellie said:


> Oh wow I’m shocked! Thank you for saving me from parting with my hard earned money (and feeling like a fool!)


Don't feel foolish, you asked for an authentication which makes you smarter than some others!


----------



## lilapot

Thank you for pointing that out. I totally missed the tattered whipstitching! 





muchstuff said:


> You're PROBABLY OK on the black but without the needed pics I'm not signing off on it. I'm a bit puzzled, the whipstitching on the handles looks pretty tattered in most pics but not so much in the close up, which seems a bit weird, maybe it's just a matter of angles.


----------



## muchstuff

lilapot said:


> Thank you for pointing that out. I totally missed the tattered whipstitching!


My pleasure!


----------



## lilapot

I hope you can help authenticate this one as well. Since getting the small, i so badly want an xs now!  I already asked for close ups and she added the pics. I hope theyre good enough for authentication. Thank you so much xx

Item Name: Balenciaga Bazar XS Chinese New Year Edition
Item number: 254319705170
Seller: jord.y3kkaubn2
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...705170?hash=item3b36a2bc52:g:SZEAAOSwdwldScHj


----------



## lilapot

Oh and pls help authenticate this one as well. Sorry I keep asking  but i promise this will be the last (for now !) thank youuu xx

Item Name: BNWT BALENCIAGA Small Bazar Black Crossbody Shopper Tote Bag
Item number: 133133986589
Seller: theladywilson
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FLASH-SA...986589?hash=item1eff676b1d:g:pZwAAOSwPqRc-7uO


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

lilapot said:


> Oh and pls help authenticate this one as well. Sorry I keep asking  but i promise this will be the last (for now !) thank youuu xx
> 
> Item Name: BNWT BALENCIAGA Small Bazar Black Crossbody Shopper Tote Bag
> Item number: 133133986589
> Seller: theladywilson
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FLASH-SA...986589?hash=item1eff676b1d:g:pZwAAOSwPqRc-7uO





lilapot said:


> I hope you can help authenticate this one as well. Since getting the small, i so badly want an xs now!  I already asked for close ups and she added the pics. I hope theyre good enough for authentication. Thank you so much xx
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Bazar XS Chinese New Year Edition
> Item number: 254319705170
> Seller: jord.y3kkaubn2
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...705170?hash=item3b36a2bc52:g:SZEAAOSwdwldScHj


Neither of these have the pics needed. We need clear, close up, forward facing pics of the front and back of the interior tag, the bale, the back of the zipper head. Rivets where applicable. No partial photos, no weird angles or bends in tags. We can't do our jobs without good pics.


----------



## lilapot

muchstuff said:


> Neither of these have the pics needed. We need clear, close up, forward facing pics of the front and back of the interior tag, the bale, the back of the zipper head. Rivets where applicable. No partial photos, no weird angles or bends in tags. We can't do our jobs without good pics.


 
Sorry about this and thank you for trying to help.

Does the Chinese NY edition have any red flags though coz im tempted to buy it and just post more pics later when I get it. I did the same for the other bazar I got. I know it’s risky but Ive already asked the seller for close ups and these are all the pics she posted  i asked again for at least a pic of the back of the zipper head and I hope shell reply. 

Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

lilapot said:


> Sorry about this and thank you for trying to help.
> 
> Does the Chinese NY edition have any red flags though coz im tempted to buy it and just post more pics later when I get it. I did the same for the other bazar I got. I know it’s risky but Ive already asked the seller for close ups and these are all the pics she posted  i asked again for at least a pic of the back of the zipper head and I hope shell reply.
> 
> Thank you


From what I can see it looks OK, my only question is why the colour code is 1090 instead of 1000 for black but maybe those bags had a different code because of the red charm? As much of the tag as I can see looks good.


----------



## lilapot

muchstuff said:


> From what I can see it looks OK, my only question is why the colour code is 1090 instead of 1000 for black but maybe those bags had a different code because of the red charm? As much of the tag as I can see looks good.


I saw another CNY bazar from a diff seller and it also has 1090. Bag has a Barneys Ny tag so Could be the code for that edition with the red charm?  Here it is:

From this listing (for reference) https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...649922?hash=item287c647402:g:4IUAAOSwWrxcNrIz


----------



## muchstuff

lilapot said:


> I saw another CNY bazar from a diff seller and it also has 1090. Bag has a Barneys Ny tag so Could be the code for that edition with the red charm?  Here it is:
> 
> From this listing (for reference) https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...649922?hash=item287c647402:g:4IUAAOSwWrxcNrIz


I’m wondering if that might be the case. I’ve been looking to find a listing somewhere other than eBay that shows good pics but so far no luck. But it could be a specific code because of the red charm, I just can’t say for certain.


----------



## jadams5

Hey all! not a purse but maybe you all can help me out with these two
Item1: Balenciaga logo denim jacket stonewash
On this one im a bit concerned about the embroidery looking a bit messy


Item2: Balenciaga denim shirt
Cant find a match to the tag ID online

thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

jadams5 said:


> Hey all! not a purse but maybe you all can help me out with these two
> Item1: Balenciaga logo denim jacket stonewash
> On this one im a bit concerned about the embroidery looking a bit messy
> 
> 
> Item2: Balenciaga denim shirt
> Cant find a match to the tag ID online
> 
> thanks!


Sorry I'm clueless on the clothing, anyone else?


----------



## AJCV

Can someone pls help me authenticate this bag? It's the metallic edge mini city. Thanks


----------



## AJCV




----------



## AJCV

Sorry, hope the photos are enough


----------



## ksuromax

AJCV said:


> Sorry, hope the photos are enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4509766
> View attachment 4509767





AJCV said:


> View attachment 4509761
> View attachment 4509761
> View attachment 4509762
> View attachment 4509763
> View attachment 4509764
> View attachment 4509765


it's enough for me to label it as a fake


----------



## Gringach

ksuromax said:


> lately they don't add them, so i would not worry about that



Thanks Ksuromax! I was reassured with your post


----------



## AJCV

ksuromax said:


> it's enough for me to label it as a fake


Sorry I'm new, how did you know it was fake? Never owned a bal before but had a feeling it was not real, hopefully I get my money back


----------



## Wildisthewind

Hello, could you please help me authenticate my new B cherryThank you


----------



## Wildisthewind

more


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Wildisthewind said:


> more


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## ksuromax

AJCV said:


> Sorry I'm new, how did you know it was fake? Never owned a bal before but had a feeling it was not real, hopefully I get my money back


we do not discuss those details publicly (just to not help the fakers) but the tag/font is off and that's a huge red flag


----------



## Wildisthewind

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


many thanks!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Wildisthewind said:


> many thanks!!!


My pleasure!


----------



## sirichanel

Item name: unknown (shoulder/over the shoulder bag) 
Item number: unknown 
Seller ID: Rebekah Spratt (@rebekahs)
Link: https://depop.app.link/ueThEjugYY

Comment:
Hello dear authetticator, I have come across this balenciaga bag but I’m unsure of its authenticity. I believe it is a vintage piece as the seller has stated so as well. I’ve asked if there was a serial code on the tag but the seller said they couldn’t find one thus it made me very skeptical. Here are the photos that were provided to me. Thank you in advance xx


----------



## houseof999

I found a 2012 clutch and just received it! Would you kindly authenticate? The only rivet I could find was on the little loop and I can't figure it out how it was used and where it goes. The big zipper head has smooth surface with no markings. 
Item: clutch
Link: https://posh.mk/J3aBRT2hZY


----------



## houseof999

houseof999 said:


> I found a 2012 clutch and just received it! Would you kindly authenticate? The only rivet I could find was on the little loop and I can't figure it out how it was used and where it goes. The big zipper head has smooth surface with no markings.
> Item: clutch
> Link: https://posh.mk/J3aBRT2hZY
> View attachment 4510908
> View attachment 4510911
> View attachment 4510914
> View attachment 4510916


Additional pics


----------



## muchstuff

sirichanel said:


> Item name: unknown (shoulder/over the shoulder bag)
> Item number: unknown
> Seller ID: Rebekah Spratt (@rebekahs)
> Link: https://depop.app.link/ueThEjugYY
> 
> Comment:
> Hello dear authetticator, I have come across this balenciaga bag but I’m unsure of its authenticity. I believe it is a vintage piece as the seller has stated so as well. I’ve asked if there was a serial code on the tag but the seller said they couldn’t find one thus it made me very skeptical. Here are the photos that were provided to me. Thank you in advance xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4510869
> View attachment 4510870
> View attachment 4510872
> View attachment 4510871





sirichanel said:


> Item name: unknown (shoulder/over the shoulder bag)
> Item number: unknown
> Seller ID: Rebekah Spratt (@rebekahs)
> Link: https://depop.app.link/ueThEjugYY
> Sorry, I'm not familiar with vintage non-moto bags.
> Comment:
> Hello dear authetticator, I have come across this balenciaga bag but I’m unsure of its authenticity. I believe it is a vintage piece as the seller has stated so as well. I’ve asked if there was a serial code on the tag but the seller said they couldn’t find one thus it made me very skeptical. Here are the photos that were provided to me. Thank you in advance xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4510869
> View attachment 4510870
> View attachment 4510872
> View attachment 4510871


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Additional pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4510919
> View attachment 4510920


Sorry, outside of my area of expertise.


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, outside of my area of expertise.


Thank you. Any other places I could check? Contact Balenciaga customer service? Not sure if they would know anything about authenticating.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Thank you. Any other places I could check? Contact Balenciaga customer service? Not sure if they would know anything about authenticating.


I don't know if Bal would be of any help, from what I doubt they'd help with anything other than an item purchased at their boutiques but you could try. 
I can't pull up anything with the style number and/or colour code. I don't recall Bal ever using riri zippers or logo-ing hardware ( a very Alexander Wang thing but he didn't start with Bal until 2013), but again, my thing is moto.  I seem to recall seeing this style before though? Calling in the troops... @ksuromax , @peacebabe , @Conni618 ? Anyone familiar with this style?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, outside of my area of expertise.


+1


houseof999 said:


> Thank you. Any other places I could check? Contact Balenciaga customer service? Not sure if they would know anything about authenticating.


maybe paid service could be of help?


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> I don't know if Bal would be of any help, from what I doubt they'd help with anything other than an item purchased at their boutiques but you could try.
> I can't pull up anything with the style number and/or colour code. I don't recall Bal ever using riri zippers or logo-ing hardware ( a very Alexander Wang thing but he didn't start with Bal until 2013), but again, my thing is moto.  I seem to recall seeing this style before though? Calling in the troops... @ksuromax , @peacebabe , @Conni618 ? Anyone familiar with this style?


I can't find the exact one like mine (yet) but there are a few that look like mine on the following article from purse blog
https://www.purseblog.com/balenciaga/fashion-week-handbags-balenciaga-spring-2012/
The paperwork look legit to me. The RiRi zipper head is from the inside zipper pocket. The main zipper head is quite large. I'll keep looking to see if I can find more info.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> I can't find the exact one like mine (yet) but there are a few that look like mine on the following article from purse blog
> https://www.purseblog.com/balenciaga/fashion-week-handbags-balenciaga-spring-2012/
> The paperwork look legit to me. The RiRi zipper head is from the inside zipper pocket. The main zipper head is quite large. I'll keep looking to see if I can find more info.


Same vibe on the bags. The tag and river look OK to me. Check out this pick below, I think she's carrying something similar to your bag.
https://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/spring-2012-ready-to-wear/balenciaga/slideshow/collection#34


----------



## SkipToMyLou

Hi! I took my own photos of the Balenciaga First I just purchased (maybe 04 Rose?) and just wanted to make sure it looks good! Many thanks in advance! 
Item: Balenciaga First
Link: https://photos.app.goo.gl/W6W4Wrd6e5jJVoiD6


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

SkipToMyLou said:


> Hi! I took my own photos of the Balenciaga First I just purchased (maybe 04 Rose?) and just wanted to make sure it looks good! Many thanks in advance!
> Item: Balenciaga First
> Link: https://photos.app.goo.gl/W6W4Wrd6e5jJVoiD6


Yup, you're fine, enjoy!


----------



## SkipToMyLou

muchstuff said:


> Yup, you're fine, enjoy!


Awesome! Thank you so much!  Now I need to hunt down an 04 Lilac!


----------



## muchstuff

SkipToMyLou said:


> Awesome! Thank you so much!  Now I need to hunt down an 04 Lilac!


Any time! Did you see @fayden 's lilac?


----------



## Niya

Hiiii please someone help me authenticate my Balenciaga, many thanks


----------



## nchamier

Hi! Can I please get authentication on this rose gold city? Thank you in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

Niya said:


> Hiiii please someone help me authenticate my Balenciaga, many thanks


Please post a clear close up pic of the bale, the rivet and the back of the zipper head. No angles. Reference your original post number when you repost please.


----------



## muchstuff

nchamier said:


> Hi! Can I please get authentication on this rose gold city? Thank you in advance!
> View attachment 4512265
> View attachment 4512246
> View attachment 4512247
> View attachment 4512248
> View attachment 4512249
> View attachment 4512250
> View attachment 4512251
> View attachment 4512252
> View attachment 4512253
> View attachment 4512254
> View attachment 4512256
> View attachment 4512259


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## nchamier

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.



Thank you for your quick reply! I have a few bbags and this one looked suspect, but I wasn't sure until I got it in today (and could take better photographs). 

I'm going to report it to ebay. At least they offer free returns! Thanks again! Have a great weekend


----------



## muchstuff

nchamier said:


> Thank you for your quick reply! I have a few bbags and this one looked suspect, but I wasn't sure until I got it in today (and could take better photographs).
> 
> I'm going to report it to ebay. At least they offer free returns! Thanks again! Have a great weekend


My pleasure, hope your return goes OK!


----------



## Gerripop

Hi Everyone...
I need help to verify the authenticity of this balenciaga bag. Thank you

Item Name: Balenciaga City Anthracite


----------



## muchstuff

Gerripop said:


> Hi Everyone...
> I need help to verify the authenticity of this balenciaga bag. Thank you
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City Anthracite


Hi, afraid the photos aren't good enough. Please see the examples in the link below for which details are needed and the format the pics should be in. Pics of details need to be clear, close up, no angles, right way up please.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Gerripop

muchstuff said:


> Hi, afraid the photos aren't good enough. Please see the examples in the link below for which details are needed and the format the pics should be in. Pics of details need to be clear, close up, no angles, right way up please.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/



Hi thanks... but looking at the number tag. Would you know if it’s authentic balenciaga city?


----------



## Gerripop

Gerripop said:


> View attachment 4512523
> View attachment 4512523
> 
> 
> Hi thanks... but looking at the number tag. Would you know if it’s authentic balenciaga city?


----------



## Jaymimic

Good day guys! Would really appreciate the help for authenticating this Balenciaga Explorer belt bag that I just bought from a reseller here in Malaysia. 

Hope I did not screw up this time, cheers!


----------



## Rousse

Hi, I was hoping to find out if this is genuine please. No matter what I do the colour is washing out more than it is in the photos, but I think it is a faded (and in need of TLC) cornflower. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## littlemissel

Hi,
Can somebody pls help to authenticate this bag pls.

Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

Gerripop said:


> View attachment 4512523
> View attachment 4512523
> 
> 
> Hi thanks... but looking at the number tag. Would you know if it’s authentic balenciaga city?


The authentication process involves more than just the tag. Please refer to the link I posted.


----------



## csee0288

Dear moderators, may I trouble you to help me authenticate this Balenciaga Metallic Edge City. Thanks in advance!


----------



## lilapot

lilapot said:


> Hello! I hope you can help authenticate these beauties  thank you so much!!!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga White Nano with Scarf
> Item Number: 293173078209
> Seller: brandsoutlet05
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...age/293173078209?_trksid=p2504926.m5232.l9681



They drastically dropped the price on this one. Im so tempted and have asked for more pics but no reply again  so would just want to ask if there are any red flags on the bag?

Thanks for helping me on the Cny bazar, have made an offer already and will repost with more necessary pics when i receive it.i really appreciate the help xx

PS Ive been researching about serial codes and found that W is for f/w 2006 but this bag is a more recent release i assume as it is still available on retailers and actual Bal website. So i guess this means it is a fake?


----------



## sirichanel

Hello thank you for answering quickly but I cannot see any text from your message. Could you try posting again ? Thank you ! (Sorry I’m not sure how this works so I posted twice by accident !)


----------



## sirichanel

Thank you for getting back to me quickly. I cannot see any text on your reply so I would appreciate it if you could repost again if that’s okay ? Thank you !! (Sorry I’m not sure how this works so I posted twice by accident !)


----------



## SkipToMyLou

muchstuff said:


> Any time! Did you see @fayden 's lilac?


I hadn't, but I just went and looked and oh my gorgeous!!! Definitely need to track this color down!


----------



## muchstuff

Jaymimic said:


> Good day guys! Would really appreciate the help for authenticating this Balenciaga Explorer belt bag that I just bought from a reseller here in Malaysia.
> 
> Hope I did not screw up this time, cheers!


Can you post the back of the zipper head and reference your original post number please?


----------



## muchstuff

Rousse said:


> View attachment 4512589
> View attachment 4512590
> View attachment 4512591
> View attachment 4512592
> View attachment 4512593
> View attachment 4512596
> View attachment 4512597
> View attachment 4512598
> View attachment 4512600
> View attachment 4512601
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I was hoping to find out if this is genuine please. No matter what I do the colour is washing out more than it is in the photos, but I think it is a faded (and in need of TLC) cornflower. Thank you for your help!


Authentic in my opinion, I agree on cornflower.


----------



## muchstuff

littlemissel said:


> Hi,
> Can somebody pls help to authenticate this bag pls.
> 
> Thanks


Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2015 bleu lazuli.


----------



## muchstuff

csee0288 said:


> Dear moderators, may I trouble you to help me authenticate this Balenciaga Metallic Edge City. Thanks in advance!


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## muchstuff

lilapot said:


> They drastically dropped the price on this one. Im so tempted and have asked for more pics but no reply again  so would just want to ask if there are any red flags on the bag?
> 
> Thanks for helping me on the Cny bazar, have made an offer already and will repost with more necessary pics when i receive it.i really appreciate the help xx
> 
> PS Ive been researching about serial codes and found that W is for f/w 2006 but this bag is a more recent release i assume as it is still available on retailers and actual Bal website. So I guess this means it is a fake?


The pics posted aren't at all helpful, sorry. W is also the current season's letter, we're on the next go around of the alphabet.


----------



## muchstuff

sirichanel said:


> Item name: unknown (shoulder/over the shoulder bag)
> Item number: unknown
> Seller ID: Rebekah Spratt (@rebekahs)
> Link: https://depop.app.link/ueThEjugYY
> 
> Comment:
> Hello dear authetticator, I have come across this balenciaga bag but I’m unsure of its authenticity. I believe it is a vintage piece as the seller has stated so as well. I’ve asked if there was a serial code on the tag but the seller said they couldn’t find one thus it made me very skeptical. Here are the photos that were provided to me. Thank you in advance xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4510869
> View attachment 4510870
> View attachment 4510872
> View attachment 4510871





sirichanel said:


> Thank you for getting back to me quickly. I cannot see any text on your reply so I would appreciate it if you could repost again if that’s okay ? Thank you !! (Sorry I’m not sure how this works so I posted twice by accident !)


Not sure what happened there, I was on my phone and the site can be glitchy. I'm afraid I'm not able to help with vintage non-moto bags, sorry.


----------



## Rousse

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, I agree on cornflower.


Thank you so much, and for replying so quickly! I know it’s not in the best condition but it’s my first Balenciaga and I can’t wait to start working on getting it back into a decent state now.


----------



## muchstuff

Rousse said:


> Thank you so much, and for replying so quickly! I know it’s not in the best condition but it’s my first Balenciaga and I can’t wait to start working on getting it back into a decent state now.


Best of luck with the rehab, there's tons of opinions on the best products to use, check out some of the care and maintenance posts.
https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/balenciaga-care-and-maintenance.111/


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## atlantis1982

(I'm not interested in purchasing this, but an admin. locked the thread before anyone could reply!  My concern is that this is an "Authenticity Verified" via Ebay bag that I don't think is authentic.)
Name: City RH 
Item #: 264426555407
Seller: eastvaleluxe
Link: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...rentrq:7def7da716c0a4e8836478a0ffcac064|iid:1


----------



## csee0288

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Thank you! You are a blessing! I will not proceed with the deal then.


----------



## muchstuff

csee0288 said:


> Thank you! You are a blessing! I will not proceed with the deal then.


My pleasure!


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> (I'm not interested in purchasing this, but an admin. locked the thread before anyone could reply!  My concern is that this is an "Authenticity Verified" via Ebay bag that I don't think is authentic.)
> Name: City RH
> Item #: 264426555407
> Seller: eastvaleluxe
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Burgundy-Agneau-Classic-City-Bag/264426555407?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=bb25fae964d64af99143479d97f911d5&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=14&sd=264426555407&itm=264426555407&pg=2481888&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:6ea5f0bb-bbc9-11e9-9cb0-74dbd1809951|parentrq:7def7da716c0a4e8836478a0ffcac064|iid:1


Can you link me the original thread please?


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> (I'm not interested in purchasing this, but an admin. locked the thread before anyone could reply!  My concern is that this is an "Authenticity Verified" via Ebay bag that I don't think is authentic.)
> Name: City RH
> Item #: 264426555407
> Seller: eastvaleluxe
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Burgundy-Agneau-Classic-City-Bag/264426555407?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=bb25fae964d64af99143479d97f911d5&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=14&sd=264426555407&itm=264426555407&pg=2481888&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:6ea5f0bb-bbc9-11e9-9cb0-74dbd1809951|parentrq:7def7da716c0a4e8836478a0ffcac064|iid:1


Sorry, I didn't see that the original post was from you, I remember seeing this one awhile ago. The colour is rouge cerise, which is on the charts for F/W 2015 but I think it was done both seasons. That said, there are some sketchy F tags out there and I was able to find a rouge cerise being sold by our favourite Montreal online fakers, the name of which we can't post here. What do you see as the obvious flaw on the tag?


----------



## atlantis1982

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, I didn't see that the original post was from you, I remember seeing this one awhile ago. The colour is rouge cerise, which is on the charts for F/W 2015 but I think it was done both seasons. That said, there are some sketchy F tags out there and I was able to find a rouge cerise being sold by our favourite Montreal online fakers, the name of which we can't post here. What do you see as the obvious flaw on the tag?


The thing that stood out to me was the red stitching along the top of the tag; I've never seen that on a City of that vintage; other F tag's I've come across have black along the top.  Also the piece of leather (to my eye, at least!) the metal plate sits on looks somehow taller, but not as wide as it does on this authentic Rose Berlingot (could be just weird quality control, however).





Also the top edges of the metal plate on the Rose Berlingot are rounded off; the red bag has sharp-edged at the corners.


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> The thing that stood out to me was the red stitching along the top of the tag; I've never seen that on a City of that vintage; other F tag's I've come across have black along the top.  Also the piece of leather (to my eye, at least!) the metal plate sits on looks somehow taller, but not as wide as it does on this authentic Rose Berlingot (could be just weird quality control, however).
> View attachment 4513089
> 
> 
> View attachment 4513090
> 
> Also the top edges of the metal plate on the Rose Berlingot are rounded off; the red bag has sharp-edged at the corners.


Sometimes the details like the leather width or the rounded corners are simply because of camera angle etc. There are a few other details that look a little off as well. This is why we ask for all of the photos we need, it can be tough sometimes to really tell from photos that are usually taken with a phone.


----------



## Ladymiss

I found this bag at a respectable charity shop so I bought it straight away. I however realised there are some red flags when I got home. The leather seems to have endured a lot of use. It seems to be consistent with intricacies of S/S 2004 but I want the experts to weigh in. I hope this is just very old and not very fake - not sure how I’d get on going back to the charity shop to break them the news if it is fake


----------



## Jaymimic

muchstuff said:


> Can you post the back of the zipper head and reference your original post number please?



#13439
Hope this is okay.


----------



## muchstuff

Ladymiss said:


> View attachment 4513109
> View attachment 4513109
> View attachment 4513110
> View attachment 4513111
> View attachment 4513109
> View attachment 4513110
> View attachment 4513111
> View attachment 4513112
> View attachment 4513113
> View attachment 4513114
> View attachment 4513115
> View attachment 4513117
> View attachment 4513118
> View attachment 4513119
> View attachment 4513120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this bag at a respectable charity shop so I bought it straight away. I however realised there are some red flags when I got home. The leather seems to have endured a lot of use. It seems to be consistent with intricacies of S/S 2004 but I want the experts to weigh in. I hope this is just very old and not very fake - not sure how I’d get on going back to the charity shop to break them the news if it is fake


Sorry but it's not authentic.


----------



## Ladymiss

muchstuff said:


> Sorry but it's not authentic.


Thanks for the quick response. Going back tomorrow. Yikes!


----------



## muchstuff

Ladymiss said:


> Thanks for the quick response. Going back tomorrow. Yikes!


Such a shame!


----------



## ii_christie

Please assist in authenticating the following item: 

Item Name (if you know it): BALENCIAGA Chevre Silver Metallic Edge Nano City Beige Latte
Link (if available): https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-silver-metallic-edge-nano-city-beige-latte-372903


----------



## muchstuff

ii_christie said:


> Please assist in authenticating the following item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): BALENCIAGA Chevre Silver Metallic Edge Nano City Beige Latte
> Link (if available): https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-silver-metallic-edge-nano-city-beige-latte-372903


You're missing pics of the bale, rivet and back of the zipper head. The tag looks fine. FP is a pretty reliable site. Feel free to repost with the missing pics if you purchase. I'm not sure if they'll send more pics if you request.


----------



## atlantis1982

muchstuff said:


> Sometimes the details like the leather width or the rounded corners are simply because of camera angle etc. There are a few other details that look a little off as well. This is why we ask for all of the photos we need, it can be tough sometimes to really tell from photos that are usually taken with a phone.


I have no idea if it's a superfake or not, but it is definitely goes to show that Ebay's 'authentication guarantee' can't be blindly trusted.
Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> I have no idea if it's a superfake or not, but it is definitely goes to show that Ebay's 'authentication guarantee' can't be blindly trusted.
> Thanks for taking a look!


I think you can say the same for a lot of places quite frankly. On TPF we spend hundreds of hours staring at details of the brands we're passionate about. I don't know how any one authentication service can get every brand right. I guess the better ones have a whole host of people that specialized in specific brands...? As for this one, there are things about the tag that are off to me, I wish I could see all of the bits and pieces we like to see. I like to be very cautious before I say one way or the other but I wouldn't be buying this one personally.


----------



## lilapot

Me again  this will definitely be the last one. Been watching it and seller dropped the price again so might be worth a shot. I know photos may not be enough but can you see any red flags? Thank you!!! X

Item name: Balenciaga Mini wallet
Item number: 143345275738
Seller: landgirl1971
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...275738?hash=item21600b535a:g:t0AAAOSwn4FdRCzB


----------



## muchstuff

lilapot said:


> Me again  this will definitely be the last one. Been watching it and seller dropped the price again so might be worth a shot. I know photos may not be enough but can you see any red flags? Thank you!!! X
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Mini wallet
> Item number: 143345275738
> Seller: landgirl1971
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...275738?hash=item21600b535a:g:t0AAAOSwn4FdRCzB


@ksuromax has handled a lot more SLGs than I have. Hopefully she’ll peek in soon.


----------



## ksuromax

lilapot said:


> Me again  this will definitely be the last one. Been watching it and seller dropped the price again so might be worth a shot. I know photos may not be enough but can you see any red flags? Thank you!!! X
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Mini wallet
> Item number: 143345275738
> Seller: landgirl1971
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...275738?hash=item21600b535a:g:t0AAAOSwn4FdRCzB


Looks good to me, i'd say it's from last year Rose de Sables


muchstuff said:


> @ksuromax has handled a lot more SLGs than I have. Hopefully she’ll peek in soon.


----------



## lilapot

ksuromax said:


> Looks good to me, i'd say it's from last year Rose de Sables



Thank you so much


----------



## ksuromax

lilapot said:


> Thank you so much


most welcome


----------



## floridashopper

Dear experts, could you chime in on this bag, authentic or not? And if authentic, what year might it be? Thanks so much!


----------



## muchstuff

floridashopper said:


> Dear experts, could you chime in on this bag, authentic or not? And if authentic, what year might it be? Thanks so much!
> View attachment 4513652
> View attachment 4513653
> View attachment 4513654
> View attachment 4513655
> View attachment 4513656
> View attachment 4513657
> View attachment 4513658
> View attachment 4513659


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Jaymimic

Hi, I've uploaded pictures of the back zipper, can you please help me to authenticate it 
#13464
#13439


----------



## ksuromax

Jaymimic said:


> #13439
> Hope this is okay.





Jaymimic said:


> Hi, I've uploaded pictures of the back zipper, can you please help me to authenticate it
> #13464
> #13439


authentic in my opinion


----------



## floridashopper

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

floridashopper said:


> Thanks so much for your help!


Anytime!


----------



## Jaymimic

ksuromax said:


> authentic in my opinion


Great news! Thanks so much


----------



## Confection10

Hi, could You help me authenticate this City? It supposed to be 2006, N 6717 W. Which colour? Marron? Truffle?


----------



## ksuromax

Confection10 said:


> Hi, could You help me authenticate this City? It supposed to be 2006, N 6717 W. Which colour? Marron? Truffle?


looks good, from what i can see i'd say Truffle


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Confection10

ksuromax said:


> looks good, from what i can see i'd say Truffle



Many thanks! Love it. So soft leather. Chevre?


----------



## ksuromax

Confection10 said:


> Many thanks! Love it. So soft leather. Chevre?


yes, 2006 was old chevre


----------



## Confection10

ksuromax said:


> yes, 2006 was old chevre


----------



## cheriecccc

Dear authenticator, could you please tell if this mini city is authentic or not? Many thanks!
Item Name (if you know it): CLASSIC MINI CITY
Link (if available): https://www.balenciaga.com/us/classic-new-city-handbags_cod45353273hd.html#/Search/Index
cannot find the exact same colour, but pretty sure it is the same style

will be much appreciated for the help!


----------



## muchstuff

cheriecccc said:


> Dear authenticator, could you please tell if this mini city is authentic or not? Many thanks!
> Item Name (if you know it): CLASSIC MINI CITY
> Link (if available): https://www.balenciaga.com/us/classic-new-city-handbags_cod45353273hd.html#/Search/Index
> cannot find the exact same colour, but pretty sure it is the same style
> 
> will be much appreciated for the help!
> View attachment 4515238
> View attachment 4515239
> View attachment 4515240
> View attachment 4515241
> View attachment 4515242
> View attachment 4515243
> View attachment 4515244
> View attachment 4515245
> View attachment 4515246
> View attachment 4515247
> View attachment 4515248
> View attachment 4515249


Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2013 bleu mineral.


----------



## kaydenkay

Hello:

Could you kindly authenticate this bag for me?

Item Name : Balenciaga Motocross Giant 12 Velo Bag
Online Store: TheRealReal


----------



## muchstuff

kaydenkay said:


> View attachment 4515252
> View attachment 4515253
> View attachment 4515254
> View attachment 4515255
> View attachment 4515257
> View attachment 4515259
> View attachment 4515261
> View attachment 4515262
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello:
> 
> Could you kindly authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Item Name : Balenciaga Motocross Giant 12 Velo Bag
> Online Store: TheRealReal


Missing the back of the zipper head but I think you're fine, authentic in my opinion.


----------



## kaydenkay

muchstuff said:


> Missing the back of the zipper head but I think you're fine, authentic in my opinion.



Thank you so much! Here’s the photo of the back of the zipper head.


----------



## muchstuff

kaydenkay said:


> Thank you so much! Here’s the photo of the back of the zipper head.
> View attachment 4515266


You're fine!


----------



## Jaymimic

Hi again, just want to clarify something. Referring to my post #13464 #13439, how often does Balenciaga comes in a greyish dust bag? Because often I see it's in white. Thanks in advance


----------



## muchstuff

Jaymimic said:


> Hi again, just want to clarify something. Referring to my post #13464 #13439, how often does Balenciaga comes in a greyish dust bag? Because often I see it's in white. Thanks in advance


The newer bags are grey.


----------



## JulesBelgium

-


----------



## idonothave1

Hi,

Would you authenticate this bag for me please?

Item Name: Agneau Giant 12 Gold Mini City Ultraviolet
Item Number: 381754
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-gold-mini-city-ultraviolet-381754

Thank you in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

idonothave1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would you authenticate this bag for me please?
> 
> Item Name: Agneau Giant 12 Gold Mini City Ultraviolet
> Item Number: 381754
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-gold-mini-city-ultraviolet-381754
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Authentic in my opinion. FP is pretty reliable.


----------



## Jaymimic

muchstuff said:


> The newer bags are grey.


Ahh I see, alright thanks for the info.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## kingababy

Hi all,
I need an authentification of Balenciaga sunglasses, (i know its not a purse ) but i am so desperate for those glasses. Just lost my beloved originals and need a replacement. Please help. Here all the info:

Item Name:
*BALENCIAGA SUNGLASSES BA103 50B *
Link:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...551541?hash=item3d8fae0535:g:ScgAAOSw5CddMfnk

Thank you so much, 
Kinga


----------



## muchstuff

kingababy said:


> Hi all,
> I need an authentification of Balenciaga sunglasses, (i know its not a purse ) but i am so desperate for those glasses. Just lost my beloved originals and need a replacement. Please help. Here all the info:
> 
> Item Name:
> *BALENCIAGA SUNGLASSES BA103 50B *
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...551541?hash=item3d8fae0535:g:ScgAAOSw5CddMfnk
> 
> Thank you so much,
> Kinga


Sorry, I can’t help you, @ksuromax  can you help?


----------



## ksuromax

kingababy said:


> Hi all,
> I need an authentification of Balenciaga sunglasses, (i know its not a purse ) but i am so desperate for those glasses. Just lost my beloved originals and need a replacement. Please help. Here all the info:
> 
> Item Name:
> *BALENCIAGA SUNGLASSES BA103 50B *
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...551541?hash=item3d8fae0535:g:ScgAAOSw5CddMfnk
> 
> Thank you so much,
> Kinga


not an expert, but i have checked against my Bal sunnies and all i would look at for ref is the same, the font, the format of numbers, even the case is the same as mine (i got mine from Harvey Nics, so it's 100% thing) 
exactly the same sunnies are on Amazon as well, for the similar price 
i would say you are ok to go  


muchstuff said:


> Sorry, I can’t help you, @ksuromax  can you help?


----------



## Aquazzura

Hi guys, could you please help with this one?
Got it in the second-hand shop, probably got too overexcited and wasn't paying enough attention to the details. At a closer inspection looks fake to me.


----------



## ksuromax

Aquazzura said:


> Hi guys, could you please help with this one?
> Got it in the second-hand shop, probably got too overexcited and wasn't paying enough attention to the details. At a closer inspection looks fake to me.


very fake, indeed


----------



## Aquazzura

ksuromax said:


> very fake, indeed


Thank you for the confirmation, ksuromax. Will try to bring it back for the refund.


----------



## ksuromax

Aquazzura said:


> Thank you for the confirmation, ksuromax. Will try to bring it back for the refund.


hope you'll get your money back


----------



## kingababy

ksuromax said:


> not an expert, but i have checked against my Bal sunnies and all i would look at for ref is the same, the font, the format of numbers, even the case is the same as mine (i got mine from Harvey Nics, so it's 100% thing)
> exactly the same sunnies are on Amazon as well, for the similar price
> i would say you are ok to go


THANX SO MUCH!! happy i am gonna have them back!


----------



## kingababy

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, I can’t help you, @ksuromax  can you help?


THANK U!!


----------



## muchstuff

kingababy said:


> THANK U!!


Glad she could help!


----------



## ksuromax

kingababy said:


> THANX SO MUCH!! happy i am gonna have them back!


welcome!


----------



## rosesandteacups

Hi... I just bought my first Balenciaga and would like some help to authenticate it. It’s a mini city metal edge and has the new Balenciaga logo. I couldn’t find many pics on this forum to compare it myself. It has the “BB” zipper. The serial number is not readable on camera but it says “made in italy” on the left and 1000 (which means black I guess?) and “W” (which I assume is F/W 2019). Many thanks!


----------



## rosesandteacups

#13512 Added more details and fixed angles


----------



## ksuromax

rosesandteacups said:


> #13512 Added more details and fixed angles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4517525
> View attachment 4517526
> View attachment 4517527


can you re-take the bale from another angle, please?


----------



## rosesandteacups

ksuromax said:


> can you re-take the bale from another angle, please?



Thanks for the prompt reply. Here’s another pics of the bale


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## nolly

hello
I would like to ask if this is authenticate or not, thanks
Balenciaga mini city bag


----------



## nolly

nolly said:


> hello
> I would like to ask if this is authenticate or not, thanks
> Balenciaga mini city bag


----------



## 4flowers

Anybody know if this Vert Menthe bag looks authentic? I just got it and its pre loved. It looks good to me but when I took it out of the bag the leather smell is STRONG. Haven't had that with my previous bags. Also leather feels a bit dryer than my other bal bags. Just wondering thanks for help


----------



## muchstuff

nolly said:


> View attachment 4517693


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## muchstuff

4flowers said:


> Anybody know if this Vert Menthe bag looks authentic? I just got it and its pre loved. It looks good to me but when I took it out of the bag the leather smell is STRONG. Haven't had that with my previous bags. Also leather feels a bit dryer than my other bal bags. Just wondering thanks for help


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## 4flowers

Thank you


----------



## 4flowers

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.



Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

4flowers said:


> Thank you


My pleasure.


----------



## ksuromax

rosesandteacups said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply. Here’s another pics of the bale
> 
> View attachment 4517671
> View attachment 4517672
> View attachment 4517673


thank you, authentic in my opinion


----------



## rosesandteacups

ksuromax said:


> thank you, authentic in my opinion



Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## ksuromax

rosesandteacups said:


> Thank you so much for your help!


most welcome


----------



## nolly

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


hello
Thank you for taking the time to look at the pictures, out of interest may I ask what shows as not authentic on te bag so i know, cheers


----------



## muchstuff

nolly said:


> hello
> Thank you for taking the time to look at the pictures, out of interest may I ask what shows as not authentic on te bag so i know, cheers


We don’t discuss specifics so as not to aid the counterfeiters but pretty much all of the details we look at are “off”.


----------



## ThisLilyPetal

Is this bag authentic? I was told it is the Balenciaga ‘classic city size, just with the giant 12 gold hardware and without all the tassels (tassles on the mirror only).’  Thank you for offering this service; really helpful! 

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1453633000


----------



## muchstuff

ThisLilyPetal said:


> Is this bag authentic? I was told it is the Balenciaga ‘classic city size, just with the giant 12 gold hardware and without all the tassels (tassles on the mirror only).’  Thank you for offering this service; really helpful!
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1453633000
> 
> View attachment 4518903
> View attachment 4518904
> View attachment 4518905
> View attachment 4518906
> View attachment 4518907
> View attachment 4518908


Hi, please see the link below for pics needed for authentication.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ThisLilyPetal

ThisLilyPetal said:


> Is this bag authentic? I was told it is the Balenciaga ‘classic city size, just with the giant 12 gold hardware and without all the tassels (tassles on the mirror only).’  Thank you for offering this service; really helpful!
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1453633000
> 
> View attachment 4518903
> View attachment 4518904
> View attachment 4518905
> View attachment 4518906
> View attachment 4518907
> View attachment 4518908




Thank you for your response. Here are more pictures. I requested them from the seller and she sent me these...they look ebay-affiliated but I can't find a listing on there...red flag or normal?

Here is one of the links I was sent as a I could only attach 12 of the 13 pictures to this post. 

https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/A2cAAOSwJ0xdWdpE/$_1.JPG?set_id=8800005007


----------



## muchstuff

ThisLilyPetal said:


> View attachment 4519326
> View attachment 4519327
> View attachment 4519328
> View attachment 4519329
> View attachment 4519330
> View attachment 4519331
> View attachment 4519332
> View attachment 4519333
> View attachment 4519334
> View attachment 4519335
> View attachment 4519336
> View attachment 4519337
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your response. Here are more pictures. I requested them from the seller and she sent me these...they look ebay-affiliated but I can't find a listing on there...red flag or normal?
> 
> Here is one of the links I was sent as a I could only attach 12 of the 13 pictures to this post.
> 
> https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/A2cAAOSwJ0xdWdpE/$_1.JPG?set_id=8800005007


I'm sorry but the pics just aren't good enough for authentication. Even if I try to use my phone to zoom in they blur, there's no good forward facing clear pic of the bale, the rivet is missing, the pic of the tag back is on an angle and only partially visible. Please look at the pics in the link I posted for examples, all pics must be clear, close up, facing forward, no angles.


----------



## Marusha

Here is eBay link to one of BALENCIAGA bags. Is it real? 

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...buttons&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios


----------



## muchstuff

Marusha said:


> Here is eBay link to one of BALENCIAGA bags. Is it real?
> 
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...buttons&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios


That's a very bad fake.


----------



## ThisLilyPetal

muchstuff said:


> I'm sorry but the pics just aren't good enough for authentication. Even if I try to use my phone to zoom in they blur, there's no good forward facing clear pic of the bale, the rivet is missing, the pic of the tag back is on an angle and only partially visible. Please look at the pics in the link I posted for examples, all pics must be clear, close up, facing forward, no angles.



Thank you again for your efforts. The picture quality may have gotten downgraded in translation so hopefully this is it. I also got retakes on some of the photos as requested. 

Link to the original ad: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1453633000&siteLocale=en_CA

Name:  I was told it is the Balenciaga ‘classic city size, just with the giant 12 gold hardware and without all the tassels (tassles on the mirror only).’


----------



## muchstuff

ThisLilyPetal said:


> View attachment 4520122
> View attachment 4520123
> View attachment 4520124
> View attachment 4520127
> View attachment 4520128
> View attachment 4520130
> View attachment 4520131
> View attachment 4520140
> View attachment 4520141
> View attachment 4520142
> View attachment 4520143
> View attachment 4520145
> 
> 
> Thank you again for your efforts. The picture quality may have gotten downgraded in translation so hopefully this is it. I also got retakes on some of the photos as requested.
> 
> Link to the original ad: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1453633000&siteLocale=en_CA
> 
> Name:  I was told it is the Balenciaga ‘classic city size, just with the giant 12 gold hardware and without all the tassels (tassles on the mirror only).’


A "classic" City has the regular hardware, this would be called a G12 City. It looks authentic in my opinion, although I'd like a better pic of the tag front. I've also asked a couple of the other authenticators to take a look as we've had some dodgy "F" tag bags lately.

EDIT: @ksuromax  is happy with it as well.


----------



## ThisLilyPetal

muchstuff said:


> A "classic" City has the regular hardware, this would be called a G12 City. It looks authentic in my opinion, although I'd like a better pic of the tag front. I've also asked a couple of the other authenticators to take a look as we've had some dodgy "F" tag bags lately.
> 
> EDIT: @ksuromax  is happy with it as well.



Thank you so much for your insight! I’m extremely green at this and since it’s kijiji, there is not much recourse if I get a lemon. 

I will try to get a better front tag pic.


----------



## muchstuff

ThisLilyPetal said:


> Thank you so much for your insight! I’m extremely green at this and since it’s kijiji, there is not much recourse if I get a lemon.
> 
> I will try to get a better front tag pic.


Any time, it's both of our opinions that the bag is authentic but if you get the tag pic be sure to add your last post number to any new posts.


----------



## Marusha

muchstuff said:


> That's a very bad fake.


I knew it. Looks so bad. I told to the lady I would like to text to eBay about her... but she was insisting no that’s an original so I post it here.


----------



## LostInBal

Hello ladies
Here I come with a silly question. I know it’s probably fake (by the bales?) but...what do you think? Could it by a prototype? TIA!
psd: take a look to the inside tag!


----------



## LostInBal

aalinne_72 said:


> Hello ladies
> Here I come with a silly question. I know it’s probably fake (by the bales?) but...what do you think? Could it by a prototype? TIA!
> psd: take a look to the inside tag!



Don’t bother ladies, horrendous fake!


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Hello ladies
> Here I come with a silly question. I know it’s probably fake (by the bales?) but...what do you think? Could it by a prototype? TIA!
> psd: take a look to the inside tag!


i am afraid your gut feeling is correct, it looks fake to me 
and holes on the tag from the removed plate only confirm this guess indirectly, that must have been really obvious fake plate
the front panel cut is totally off, too


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> i am afraid your gut feeling is correct, it looks fake to me
> and holes on the tag from the removed plate only confirm this guess indirectly, that must have been really obvious fake plate
> the front panel cut is totally off, too


Would love it had existed an original one like this


----------



## LoveJoos

Hi authenticator

Please help to authentic if this Midday is authentic balenciaga
Many thanks again


----------



## ksuromax

LoveJoos said:


> Hi authenticator
> 
> Please help to authentic if this Midday is authentic balenciaga
> Many thanks again


looks ok to me


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> looks ok to me





LoveJoos said:


> Hi authenticator
> 
> Please help to authentic if this Midday is authentic balenciaga
> Many thanks again


Can I add, can you please make the effort to load your photos right side up? We authenticate on laptops  not iPhones for the most part so either have to flip our laptops around or edit your photos. I’m pretty certain this has been asked before...


----------



## LoveJoos

Thank you for your reply 
I thought the thread needs to be black color so I wanted to check
The thread is brown hence I wonder


----------



## LoveJoos

Yes yes I am so sorry 
Cos I am using mobile phone 
So sorry


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Yes yes I am so sorry
> Cos I am using mobile phone
> So sorry


Perhaps next time you can use a laptop? Not sure why you’re having an issue using your phone.


----------



## LoveJoos

It's a habit so sorry I forget 
Didn't use laptop for long while already


----------



## ksuromax

LoveJoos said:


> Thank you for your reply
> I thought the thread needs to be black color so I wanted to check
> The thread is brown hence I wonder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4520472


not all non-regular bags had this thread black, especially small items and accessories
But if you feel that something is not right about the bag then take better forward facing sharp pics and we will have another look. 
We only have your pictures which as @muchstuff said are not perfect (i am on mob, so i rotated it to see what i needed to see)


----------



## Garrie

Hi!

Just got this yellow balenciaga. Is it a city giant12 curry from 2013? Please help me authenticate. Thank you in advance! 

And not familiar with the hardware names.. it is bronze?


----------



## ksuromax

Garrie said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just got this yellow balenciaga. Is it a city giant12 curry from 2013? Please help me authenticate. Thank you in advance!
> 
> And not familiar with the hardware names.. it is bronze?


pics are pure joy to work with! 
Yes, authentic Curry 
this is regular hw, it's brass


----------



## Garrie

ksuromax said:


> pics are pure joy to work with!
> Yes, authentic Curry
> this is regular hw, it's brass



Thank you sooooo much! ❤️


----------



## ksuromax

Garrie said:


> Thank you sooooo much! ❤️


most welcome!


----------



## LoveJoos

Dear authenticator
Please help to authentic this balenciaga 
The hardware has 3 different color
Ring is rose gold 
Notch is stainless steel color 
Zipper is gold 

Is this OK?

Is this calf leather cos it does not have the cracking like lamb leather?

Thank you for your reply in advance


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Dear authenticator
> Please help to authentic this balenciaga
> The hardware has 3 different color
> Ring is rose gold
> Notch is stainless steel color
> Zipper is gold
> 
> Is this OK?
> 
> Is this calf leather cos it does not have the cracking like lamb leather?
> 
> Thank you for your reply in advance


Looks fine to me, This is probably a S/S 2011, the zippers weren't "aged" to match  the rose gold studs until F/W 2011 so they appear brighter than the rest of the hardware. I can't speak for the notches? Do you mean the rivets? And I don't know what you mean by ring, sorry.


----------



## LoveJoos

Hi sorry that I was not clear 
This is the oval shaped ring and notch I meant
Oh its called the rivet? OK noted
Cos all of different color 


Noted rest of Yr remarks 

Thank you so much


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Hi sorry that I was not clear
> This is the oval shaped ring and notch I meant
> Oh its called the rivet? OK noted
> Cos all of different color
> 
> 
> Noted rest of Yr remarks
> 
> Thank you so much


I honestly don't know why the rivets would be a different colour unless the finish has worn off. I didn't see a pic of the back of the zipper head, it should be logo'd if it's a 2011.


----------



## LoveJoos

Sorry this is the back of zipper head
What is logo's 2011?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## LoveJoos

All 4 rivets are dark grey color like almost black color
Oh wow didn't know there is such thing as finish worn off cos the stud are still rose gold color


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Sorry this is the back of zipper head
> What is logo's 2011?


It has the Lampo logo on it, it looks fine.


----------



## altuns

Hello,
I have found this balenciaga but the rivets looks different, not the same as my bag which is the same model. Can you help me with the authentification ?










I know the other photos are very blurry, but I am not sure at all with the rivet. Is it common to have this type of rivet ?
It the rivet is a red flag, no need to bother anymore the seller because it was hard to ge these photos 


Thank you for your help


----------



## LoveJoos

Thank you for your reply


----------



## muchstuff

altuns said:


> Hello,
> I have found this balenciaga but the rivets looks different, not the same as my bag which is the same model. Can you help me with the authentification ?
> 
> View attachment 4522053
> View attachment 4522054
> View attachment 4522055
> View attachment 4522056
> View attachment 4522057
> View attachment 4522058
> View attachment 4522059
> 
> 
> I know the other photos are very blurry, but I am not sure at all with the rivet. Is it common to have this type of rivet ?
> It the rivet is a red flag, no need to bother anymore the seller because it was hard to ge these photos
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help


Authentic in my opinion although the colour looks a little off to my eyes, but that's most likely the lighting. The rivet is fine, this is a F/W 2004 in eggplant, a collectable piece.


----------



## altuns

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion although the colour looks a little off to my eyes, but that's most likely the lighting. The rivet is fine, this is a F/W 2004 in eggplant, a collectable piece.


Ohh really ? Good news then ! I bought it just now I will share more photos when I will have it. The seller lost the strap so I am a bit sad but the price was good.
Thank you for the help ☺️


----------



## muchstuff

altuns said:


> Ohh really ? Good news then ! I bought it just now I will share more photos when I will have it. The seller lost the strap so I am a bit sad but the price was good.
> Thank you for the help ☺️


Perhaps she’ll find it? Lots of examples of creative strap pairings on various threads, lots of TPFers change out their straps.


----------



## Marusha

To me it looks Real. Is it? Thank you in advance for Your help!


----------



## Marusha

Upa forgot to add the photos. To me it looks Real. Is it?


----------



## muchstuff

Marusha said:


> Upa forgot to add the photos. To me it looks Real. Is it?


Looks hopeful, please see the link below and post the necessary photos. Right way up too please!
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Mathildel17

Bonjour, 
Pouvez-vous m'aider à savoir si ce sac est un vrai?!? Merci


----------



## muchstuff

Mathildel17 said:


> Bonjour,
> Pouvez-vous m'aider à savoir si ce sac est un vrai?!? Merci


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## creamcapsule

Just bought this Balenciaga pouch recently and wondering if it's authentic. 
Any help be appreciated, thanks in advanced!


----------



## memfz

Hi ladies,
I purchased this bag on a ebay a few years ago with a receipt and it looks authentic to me. I'm now attempting to sell it on ebay and as I didn't purchase it from a reputable seller or reseller, I can't be 1000% sure it isn't fake and was was hoping that someone could take a look at it to verify. It's pretty beat up, and for this reason I'm selling it for a fairly low price, however I'll just a soon take it off and donate/give it away if it is not authentic.

Here are the pics I have taken:

I hope someone can help, and thank you for your time.


----------



## ksuromax

memfz said:


> Hi ladies,
> I purchased this bag on a ebay a few years ago with a receipt and it looks authentic to me. I'm now attempting to sell it on ebay and as I didn't purchase it from a reputable seller or reseller, I can't be 1000% sure it isn't fake and was was hoping that someone could take a look at it to verify. It's pretty beat up, and for this reason I'm selling it for a fairly low price, however I'll just a soon take it off and donate/give it away if it is not authentic.
> 
> Here are the pics I have taken:
> 
> I hope someone can help, and thank you for your time.


you have a mix of 2 different bags pics 
2 tags cannot belong to one and the same bag


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Trisha A

HI, please help me confirm if this is authentic.
Item Name: Balenciaga Work Bag (probably fall/winter 2012) - based on it's color
Item Number: 285451 4145 K 538735
Seller ID: sunsetisland*123
sunsetisland*123

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Large-City-Bag-Lavender/223638205674


----------



## ksuromax

Trisha AV said:


> HI, please help me confirm if this is authentic.
> Item Name: Balenciaga Work Bag (probably fall/winter 2012) - based on it's color
> Item Number: 285451 4145 K 538735
> Seller ID: sunsetisland*123
> sunsetisland*123
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Large-City-Bag-Lavender/223638205674


Pics are not useful for authentication, some are missing, some are blur. 
Please, check this link for the samples of what's needed and repost
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## memfz

ksuromax said:


> you have a mix of 2 different bags pics
> 2 tags cannot belong to one and the same bag


HI Kuromax,
Thank you for taking a look at it. Sorry about the confusion, I had glare when I was photographing the back of the tag and wasn't sure that the numbers were readable so I included two in case one picture read better than the other. 

I've taken another pic of the back of the tag this morning, hopefully this is readable. All the photos are of the same bag.
Thank you again for our help.


----------



## muchstuff

memfz said:


> HI Kuromax,
> Thank you for taking a look at it. Sorry about the confusion, I had glare when I was photographing the back of the tag and wasn't sure that the numbers were readable so I included two in case one picture read better than the other.
> 
> I've taken another pic of the back of the tag this morning, hopefully this is readable. All the photos are of the same bag.
> Thank you again for our help.


What Ksuro was commenting on was the fact that the tag backs you posted originally came from two different bags. The second pic has the style number for a Day bag.


----------



## memfz

Your right Kuromax, I've just realised I've included a day bag tag!! My mistake, the tag that belongs to the bag I'm looking to get authenticated is the one I just re posted. The other second tag I have included belongs to a day bag and shouldn't have been included. Sorry about that.


----------



## memfz

Hi muchstuff, thank you I've just realised this, my bad, I need to label my photos more clearly.


----------



## muchstuff

creamcapsule said:


> Just bought this Balenciaga pouch recently and wondering if it's authentic.
> Any help be appreciated, thanks in advanced!
> View attachment 4524251
> View attachment 4524252
> View attachment 4524253
> View attachment 4524254
> View attachment 4524255


Could you please repost with clearer pics? There's too much glare on the tags for me to read them properly.


----------



## muchstuff

memfz said:


> Hi muchstuff, thank you I've just realised this, my bad, I need to label my photos more clearly.


Can you take a clearer pic of the back of the zipper head and another rivet please? Ideally a clearer shot of the tag back too but I realize that can be difficult.


----------



## memfz

muchstuff said:


> Can you take a clearer pic of the back of the zipper head and another rivet please? Ideally a clearer shot of the tag back too but I realize that can be difficult.


Hi muchstuff,

I've taken a pic of all four rivets, the back of the zipper head and an additional two pics of the back of the tag, these are darkish but they show the contours of the numbers a bit better. I hope this is helpful. Thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

memfz said:


> Hi muchstuff,
> 
> I've taken a pic of all four rivets, the back of the zipper head and an additional two pics of the back of the tag, these are darkish but they show the contours of the numbers a bit better. I hope this is helpful. Thank you.


I'd say your fine, authentic in my opinion. Thanks for the extra pics.


----------



## memfz

muchstuff said:


> I'd say your fine, authentic in my opinion. Thanks for the extra pics.


Thank you muchstuff!!! I was happy with it when I purchased it, but I want to be confident that it's the read deal before passing it on. Thank you so much for help )) very grateful. Have an awesome day! hugs.


----------



## muchstuff

memfz said:


> Thank you muchstuff!!! I was happy with it when I purchased it, but I want to be confident that it's the read deal before passing it on. Thank you so much for help )) very grateful. Have an awesome day! hugs.


Any time!


----------



## ksuromax

memfz said:


> Hi muchstuff,
> 
> I've taken a pic of all four rivets, the back of the zipper head and an additional two pics of the back of the tag, these are darkish but they show the contours of the numbers a bit better. I hope this is helpful. Thank you.


sorry, i am in a different time zone, missed your posts, but i see @muchstuff well held the fort!  
thanks for the extra pics


----------



## Serenafl89

Hello! 
I have just bought my first Balenciaga Giant 12 Gold mini city bag and I could really use a second opinion on its authenticity! 
Please see pictures here, hopefully I have taken all the ones you need! 
Thanks a lot in advance for your help with this, it is very much needed and appreciated


----------



## muchstuff

Serenafl89 said:


> Hello!
> I have just bought my first Balenciaga Giant 12 Gold mini city bag and I could really use a second opinion on its authenticity!
> Please see pictures here, hopefully I have taken all the ones you need!
> Thanks a lot in advance for your help with this, it is very much needed and appreciated


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Trisha A

ksuromax said:


> Pics are not useful for authentication, some are missing, some are blur.
> Please, check this link for the samples of what's needed and repost
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/



HI, Here you go - not sure if this is good enough.
Desc: Balenciaga Work Bag (fall/winter 2012) lavander 
Item: 285451 4145 K 538735
Seller: sunsetisland*123 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/223638205674?ul_noapp=true


----------



## muchstuff

Trisha AV said:


> HI, Here you go - not sure if this is good enough.
> Desc: Balenciaga Work Bag (fall/winter 2012) lavander
> Item: 285451 4145 K 538735
> Seller: sunsetisland*123
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/223638205674?ul_noapp=true


Did you check the link sent to you? It shows the photos needed. If you purchased it you can resend with the correct photos once you receive it.


----------



## Trisha A

muchstuff said:


> Did you check the link sent to you? It shows the photos needed. If you purchased it you can resend with the correct photos once you receive it.


havent pulled the trigger...photos are from the seller


----------



## muchstuff

.


----------



## muchstuff

Trisha AV said:


> havent pulled the trigger...photos are from the seller


The listing shows ended because the item was lost or broken...


----------



## Trisha A

muchstuff said:


> The listing shows ended because the item was lost or broken...


ooouuu it was just sold..means it was not for me..thank you for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

Trisha AV said:


> ooouuu it was just sold..means it was not for me..thank you for your help!


Any time!


----------



## Serenafl89

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

Serenafl89 said:


> Thanks a lot for your help!


My pleasure!


----------



## awayfromblue

Just purchased this. Can you please authenticate?










happy to take more pics if needed.


----------



## muchstuff

qwerty234 said:


> Just purchased this. Can you please authenticate?
> View attachment 4526682
> View attachment 4526683
> View attachment 4526684
> View attachment 4526685
> View attachment 4526686
> View attachment 4526687
> View attachment 4526688
> View attachment 4526689
> View attachment 4526690
> 
> happy to take more pics if needed.


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## awayfromblue

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.




Thanks so much! I'm thrilled! I think it's an 06 blue India, do you know if there's a place I could find that out?


----------



## muchstuff

qwerty234 said:


> Thanks so much! I'm thrilled! I think it's an 06 blue India, do you know if there's a place I could find that out?


Bal didn't put colour codes on the older bags but I think you're likely correct.


----------



## JolidayB

I purchased this on Poshmark and they say it's "authentic" according to their services but that the measurements are different than she listed they were at 17.5 x 7.5 x height 11 

Is that normal? 
Listing 
Item name: Balenciaga Lattice woven bag 
Multicolor woven Lattice Lambskin Agneau Leather Giant 21 Silver Work Bag. Made by Nicolas Ghesquiere for the Spring/Summer 2009.


Item Link:  https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-Lattice-Woven-bag-5c071433aa5719684d095304


----------



## muchstuff

JolidayB said:


> I purchased this on Poshmark and they say it's "authentic" according to their services but that the measurements are different than she listed they were at 17.5 x 7.5 x height 11
> 
> Is that normal?
> Listing
> Item name: Balenciaga Lattice woven bag
> Multicolor woven Lattice Lambskin Agneau Leather Giant 21 Silver Work Bag. Made by Nicolas Ghesquiere for the Spring/Summer 2009.
> 
> 
> Item Link:  https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-Lattice-Woven-bag-5c071433aa5719684d095304


Not opening to a specific bag for me.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## JolidayB

JolidayB said:


> I purchased this on Poshmark and they say it's "authentic" according to their services but that the measurements are different than she listed they were at 17.5 x 7.5 x height 11
> 
> Is that normal?
> Listing
> Item name: Balenciaga Lattice woven bag
> Multicolor woven Lattice Lambskin Agneau Leather Giant 21 Silver Work Bag. Made by Nicolas Ghesquiere for the Spring/Summer 2009.
> 
> 
> Item Link:  https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-Lattice-Woven-bag-5c071433aa5719684d095304


----------



## JolidayB

I noticed it doesn't have tassels. Do all of them always have tassles?

I tried to copy the page from Poshmark.







*Balenciaga Lattice Woven bag*
Balenciaga
$575 $2,299
SIZE
OS
*THIS ITEM IS SOLD*
Like and save for later
Very rare LIMITED EDITION Balenciaga Multicolor woven Lattice Lambskin Agneau Leather Giant 21 Silver Work Bag. Made by Nicolas Ghesquiere for the Spring/Summer 2009 line, this bag is composed of multicolor latticed leather with giant 21 silvertone hardware. The chic large shape of the Work bag has an ultra-spacious interior. This bag also comes with a matching mirror. The bag is in amazing condition. The exterior leather is clean and beautiful throughout with minor signs of wear to the bottom
CATEGORY
WomenBags
COLOR

Cream

Green
SHIPPING/DISCOUNT

Seller Discount: 10% off 3+ Bundle
$6.79 *FREE* Expedited (1-3 day) Shipping on orders over $500!
FREE authentication on orders over $500!
Buyer Protection & Refund Policy

lpecelli69 Can’t go any higher sorry love the bag thanks

yahiva01 @lpecelli69 I understand this is a designer vintage excellent condition bag. Sorry incantation except that offer as it is a low blow.

tessapot Can I pls have the measurements

yahiva01 @tessapot Measurements Base Length: 14.25 in Height: 9.5 in Width: 5.25 in Drop: 3.5 in Drop: 8 in

frejessing Love this sooo much!!

frejessing Question! The actual purse looks different than the stock photos (different hardware, no spot for a cross body strap to hook on to). Why is that?

yahiva01 @frejessing the stock photo is for you to get an idea of what the bag look like. Its not that much of difference

lissylondon Poshmark reached out to me and said the size was different than you listed and than normal for this type bag at 17.5 x 7.5 x 11

yahiva01 @lissylondon really. Ok im sorry if i made a mistake with the sizing. So now what?


----------



## muchstuff

JolidayB said:


> I noticed it doesn't have tassels. Do all of them always have tassles?
> 
> I tried to copy the page from Poshmark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Balenciaga Lattice Woven bag*
> Balenciaga
> $575 $2,299
> SIZE
> OS
> *THIS ITEM IS SOLD*
> Like and save for later
> Very rare LIMITED EDITION Balenciaga Multicolor woven Lattice Lambskin Agneau Leather Giant 21 Silver Work Bag. Made by Nicolas Ghesquiere for the Spring/Summer 2009 line, this bag is composed of multicolor latticed leather with giant 21 silvertone hardware. The chic large shape of the Work bag has an ultra-spacious interior. This bag also comes with a matching mirror. The bag is in amazing condition. The exterior leather is clean and beautiful throughout with minor signs of wear to the bottom
> CATEGORY
> WomenBags
> COLOR
> 
> Cream
> 
> Green
> SHIPPING/DISCOUNT
> 
> Seller Discount: 10% off 3+ Bundle
> $6.79 *FREE* Expedited (1-3 day) Shipping on orders over $500!
> FREE authentication on orders over $500!
> Buyer Protection & Refund Policy
> 
> lpecelli69 Can’t go any higher sorry love the bag thanks
> 
> yahiva01 @lpecelli69 I understand this is a designer vintage excellent condition bag. Sorry incantation except that offer as it is a low blow.
> 
> tessapot Can I pls have the measurements
> 
> yahiva01 @tessapot Measurements Base Length: 14.25 in Height: 9.5 in Width: 5.25 in Drop: 3.5 in Drop: 8 in
> 
> frejessing Love this sooo much!!
> 
> frejessing Question! The actual purse looks different than the stock photos (different hardware, no spot for a cross body strap to hook on to). Why is that?
> 
> yahiva01 @frejessing the stock photo is for you to get an idea of what the bag look like. Its not that much of difference
> 
> lissylondon Poshmark reached out to me and said the size was different than you listed and than normal for this type bag at 17.5 x 7.5 x 11
> 
> yahiva01 @lissylondon really. Ok im sorry if i made a mistake with the sizing. So now what?


The pics needed aren't here but I'd go with authentic. It would be almost impossible to make a fake with all of the correct colours. This bag has G21 hardware so the lack of tassels is correct. The seller has given approximate measurements for a City bag and this isn't a City, rather it's the larger Work bag based on the style of the bag and the measurements Poshmark has given you. The page you copied says sold, if you purchased you can repost with all of the correct pics but I think you're fine.


----------



## Wokiwoki

Hi authenticators,
Please help to authenticate this bag for me. Thanks alot!

Item name : Balenciaga Mini Papier
Item number : 357335.7515.G.535269


----------



## ksuromax

Wokiwoki said:


> Hi authenticators,
> Please help to authenticate this bag for me. Thanks alot!
> 
> Item name : Balenciaga Mini Papier
> Item number : 357335.7515.G.535269


i'd like to see the zipperhead underneath, but i tend to say you're good to go


----------



## Pgsite

***Please Authenticate BALENCIAGA Giant 21 Gold City***

Hello,

I purchased this BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant 21 Gold City in black from Vestiaire and while they inspected the bag prior to sending to me...  they do not offer a certificate of authenticity.

Please let me know if you need additional pics.

Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Pgsite said:


> View attachment 4528879
> View attachment 4528880
> View attachment 4528881
> View attachment 4528882
> View attachment 4528883
> View attachment 4528884
> View attachment 4528885
> View attachment 4528886
> View attachment 4528887
> View attachment 4528888
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***Please Authenticate BALENCIAGA Giant 21 Gold City***
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I purchased this BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant 21 Gold City in black from Vestiaire and while they inspected the bag prior to sending to me...  they do not offer a certificate of authenticity.
> 
> Please let me know if you need additional pics.
> 
> Thank you!


Thanks for the helpful photos, authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Pgsite

muchstuff said:


> Thanks for the helpful photos, authentic in my opinion.


Thank you for your quick response!


----------



## muchstuff

Pgsite said:


> Thank you for your quick response!


My pleasure.


----------



## JolidayB

Ok Here are the pics - does the number look right and the zip? Is it normal to have loose threads coming through the weave? Much appreciate your help! 


muchstuff said:


> The pics needed aren't here but I'd go with authentic. It would be almost impossible to make a fake with all of the correct colours. This bag has G21 hardware so the lack of tassels is correct. The seller has given approximate measurements for a City bag and this isn't a City, rather it's the larger Work bag based on the style of the bag and the measurements Poshmark has given you. The page you copied says sold, if you purchased you can repost with all of the correct pics but I think you're fine.


----------



## muchstuff

JolidayB said:


> Ok Here are the pics - does the number look right and the zip? Is it normal to have loose threads coming through the weave? Much appreciate your help!


For future reference, your pics need to be facing straight to the camera, no angles, and close up. I can't zoom in on the rivets and the zipper pic is too angled to be of much good. As I mentioned I do think it's authentic. Regarding loose threads? Do you mean the strands of leather? I would imagine they could loosen up with age.


----------



## Wokiwoki

Thanks Ksuromax,
But how about the G code, i read G = F/w2014 collection.
But i see in card this bag made in year 2013?


----------



## muchstuff

Wokiwoki said:


> Thanks Ksuromax,
> But how about the G code, i read G = F/w2014 collection.
> But i see in card this bag made in year 2013?


Not @ksuromax, but wrong paper tag for the bag, the card is for a F/W 2013 non zip-around, note the different style codes.


----------



## Wokiwoki

Wrong card?how bout the bag?do u think is authentic?

Tq


----------



## ksuromax

Wokiwoki said:


> Thanks Ksuromax,
> But how about the G code, i read G = F/w2014 collection.
> But i see in card this bag made in year 2013?





muchstuff said:


> Not @ksuromax, but wrong paper tag for the bag, the card is for a F/W 2013 non zip-around, note the different style codes.





Wokiwoki said:


> Wrong card?how bout the bag?do u think is authentic?
> 
> Tq


paper cards can easily get mixed up, if the store has sale on, and  customer will try a few bags, the SA might get the cards easily mixed up in the rush and that's not a rare thing
i hardly ever check the cards at all, i look at the bag
the card can be very genuine, from another bag, for example, but the bag might be not (if the Seller has some ill intentions, if you know what i mean)
but your bag looks absolutely fine, nothing worrying


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Wokiwoki

ksuromax said:


> paper cards can easily get mixed up, if the store has sale on, and  customer will try a few bags, the SA might get the cards easily mixed up in the rush and that's not a rare thing
> i hardly ever check the cards at all, i look at the bag
> the card can be very genuine, from another bag, for example, but the bag might be not (if the Seller has some ill intentions, if you know what i mean)
> but your bag looks absolutely fine, nothing worrying



Ok thanks


----------



## LoveJoos

Hi authenticators
Can help to authentic this balenciaga?
Sorry I forgot to ask for the zip logo

Many thanks again


----------



## ksuromax

LoveJoos said:


> Hi authenticators
> Can help to authentic this balenciaga?
> Sorry I forgot to ask for the zip logo
> 
> Many thanks again


please, ask for the zipper head and both, front and back of the tag, these pics are not appropriate (bent, side view, wrong angle, bottom line not visible) 
Thanks


----------



## houseof999

Is this thread not searchable? I was looking for 2004 pumpkin pics and I keep getting no results.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Is this thread not searchable? I was looking for 2004 pumpkin pics and I keep getting no results.


It's searchable but there's not really anything there. Anything I can find has a defunct eBay link. Check this out...
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/2004-pumpkin.609154/page-2#post-16041196

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/orange-color-family-pics-only.140423/page-5#post-29698010

If you look through  the oldies 2001-2004 thread you'll probably find it there too...
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-oldies-club-2001-2004.145844/page-93#post-28979757


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> It's searchable but there's not really anything there. Anything I can find has a defunct eBay link. Check this out...
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/2004-pumpkin.609154/page-2#post-16041196
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/orange-color-family-pics-only.140423/page-5#post-29698010
> 
> If you look through  the oldies 2001-2004 thread you'll probably find it there too...
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-oldies-club-2001-2004.145844/page-93#post-28979757


Thank you! I was trying to find a pic of the leather tag. This should have a C metal tag with black stitches on top, right?


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! I was trying to find a pic of the leather tag. This should have a C metal tag with black stitches on top, right?


There are TONS of fake C tags. Be careful! Do you have any pics of the bag you're looking at?


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> There are TONS of fake C tags. Be careful! Do you have any pics of the bag you're looking at?


I no longer do. I was trying to get additional pics but once I mentioned the lack of black stitches on top of the leather tag, seller removed the listing. It was listed as 2004 pumpkin with serial number 0223C 102106.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> I no longer do. I was trying to get additional pics but once I mentioned the lack of black stitches on top of the leather tag, seller removed the listing. It was listed as 2004 pumpkin with serial number 0223C 102106.


It was on eBay? It was fake.


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> It was on eBay? It was fake.


The one I saw was on Posh Mark for $850!


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> The one I saw was on Posh Mark for $850!


Ah, I don't check Posh, wonder if it was the same one?


----------



## houseof999

May I please get your opinion on this little darling I just bought? 
Item: mini twiggy
Item number: N/A
Seller: kk567
Link: https://posh.mk/hC1H1BZ9GZ


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> May I please get your opinion on this little darling I just bought?
> Item: mini twiggy
> Item number: N/A
> Seller: kk567
> Link: https://posh.mk/hC1H1BZ9GZ
> View attachment 4531986
> View attachment 4531987
> View attachment 4531988
> View attachment 4531990


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Woo hoo!! Thank you!  Only three more to go to complete my Bal rainbow collection!


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Woo hoo!! Thank you!  Only three more to go to complete my Bal rainbow collection!


My pleasure, good luck!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Conni618

houseof999 said:


> I no longer do. I was trying to get additional pics but once I mentioned the lack of black stitches on top of the leather tag, seller removed the listing. It was listed as 2004 pumpkin with serial number 0223C 102106.


Hi!
I noticed the fake Pumpkin on Posh as well.  Just checking in to verify, it was indeed fake.


----------



## altuns

Hello,
I have another balenciaga bag in my hand and I would like to have your help to authenticate it.
You can find the photos below, I can add more photos if needed.













Thank you very much !


----------



## ksuromax

altuns said:


> Hello,
> I have another balenciaga bag in my hand and I would like to have your help to authenticate it.
> You can find the photos below, I can add more photos if needed.
> View attachment 4534018
> View attachment 4534019
> View attachment 4534020
> View attachment 4534021
> View attachment 4534022
> View attachment 4534023
> View attachment 4534024
> View attachment 4534025
> View attachment 4534026
> View attachment 4534027
> View attachment 4534028
> 
> 
> Thank you very much !


authentic, imo


----------



## altuns

ksuromax said:


> authentic, imo


Thank you very much !


----------



## ksuromax

altuns said:


> Thank you very much !


pleasure


----------



## jkd

Hello! Could you please verify authenticity for me? Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

jkd said:


> View attachment 4534155
> View attachment 4534156
> View attachment 4534157
> View attachment 4534158
> View attachment 4534159
> View attachment 4534160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! Could you please verify authenticity for me? Thank you!


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## jkd

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


thank you!!


----------



## muchstuff

jkd said:


> thank you!!


Any time!


----------



## Cali-j

Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to Balenciaga in this thread.
> 
> - Please do a search within the thread (use Search this thread located on the top right corner) to check if the item has been reviewed by one of the senior authenticators before posting. Try to put your search term in quotes. For example, instead of searching for 1234567890, search for "1234567890"
> 
> - Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:large classic balenciaga
> Item Number: 168028-1000
> 527276
> Seller ID: Dina elkadi
> Link:Too good not to share! Just found this item on Mercari. Tap the link to sign up and get $10 off. https://merc.li/KhYJY4b
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> then attach any photos
> 
> - You cannot post your own auctions. However, should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to defend your own auction if its authenticity is questioned, please do not authenticate your own Bbag.
> 
> - Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> - Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> - Please post link (eg/ #4888 , copy and paste the post number) to the original query when requesting a second opinion or in follow up post.
> 
> - Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> 
> - Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> - Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


How do I request authentic ation?


Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to Balenciaga in this thread.
> 
> - Please do a search within the thread (use Search this thread located on the top right corner) to check if the item has been reviewed by one of the senior authenticators before posting. Try to put your search term in quotes. For example, instead of searching for 1234567890, search for "1234567890"
> 
> - Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> then attach any photos
> 
> - You cannot post your own auctions. However, should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to defend your own auction if its authenticity is questioned, please do not authenticate your own Bbag.
> 
> - Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> - Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> - Please post link (eg/ #4888 , copy and paste the post number) to the original query when requesting a second opinion or in follow up post.
> 
> - Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> 
> - Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> - Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Cali-j

Cali-j said:


> How do I request authentic ation?




I don’t think I requested authentication correctly lol


----------



## atlantis1982

Cali-j said:


> I don’t think I requested authentication correctly lol


No worries; post the necessary pics and an authenticator will help.  (You're in the right place, so that's a start!)


----------



## Cali-j

Help!


atlantis1982 said:


> No worries; post the necessary pics and an authenticator will help.  (You're in the right place, so that's a start!)


----------



## Cali-j




----------



## muchstuff

Cali-j said:


> View attachment 4535809
> View attachment 4535810
> View attachment 4535811


OK it's a good start. Open the link below and see the photos needed for authentication. Front and back of the interior tag (the whole tag, facing straight into the camera, close up). Back of the zipper head, the bale, the rivet, the pics will show you what these are if you're not sure. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## sallylou9

Hello, please could someone authenticate the bag linked below
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...520251?hash=item2ad06e5d7b:g:78YAAOSwerddLMCX
thank you very much


----------



## Maltese87

Hi ladies,

I was wondering if i could get any help with these 3 Bal black city bags?

Item: Balenciaga city bag
Item number: 264456601761
Seller: emotionallychargedtowel
Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-City-Bag-Black-lambskin-leather/264456601761

Item: Balenciaga city bag
Item number 254350987286
Seller peypey1908
Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-City-Bag-Black-distressed/254350987286

Item Balenciaga city bag
Item number 123895893442
Seller helpmebuyachanel 
Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Balenciaga-Motorcycle-City-classic-bag-in-black-Agneau/123895893442

Thanks for all your help, much appreciated!


----------



## ksuromax

sallylou9 said:


> Hello, please could someone authenticate the bag linked below
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...520251?hash=item2ad06e5d7b:g:78YAAOSwerddLMCX
> thank you very much


bale, rivets (good close-up) and zipper head pics are missing


----------



## ksuromax

Maltese87 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I was wondering if i could get any help with these 3 Bal black city bags?
> 
> Item: Balenciaga city bag
> Item number: 264456601761
> Seller: emotionallychargedtowel
> Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-City-Bag-Black-lambskin-leather/264456601761
> 
> Item: Balenciaga city bag
> Item number 254350987286
> Seller peypey1908
> Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-City-Bag-Black-distressed/254350987286
> 
> Item Balenciaga city bag
> Item number 123895893442
> Seller helpmebuyachanel
> Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Balenciaga-Motorcycle-City-classic-bag-in-black-Agneau/123895893442
> 
> Thanks for all your help, much appreciated!


#1 - pics are not good for authentication, blur, not sharp, not clear
#2 - not all pics are clear, but what i can see looks good
#3 - needed pics are missing

here are the samples of what is required and the pics should be in the same format, please 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Maltese87

Thank you so much, I have requested the needed photos so will see if i get them..


----------



## muchstuff

Maltese87 said:


> Thank you so much, I have requested the needed photos so will see if i get them..


Can I add that we request you post each item separately? That way there's no confusion, especially with similar bags.


----------



## sallylou9

ksuromax said:


> bale, rivets (good close-up) and zipper head pics are missing


Please find extra photos


----------



## sallylou9

ksuromax said:


> bale, rivets (good close-up) and zipper head pics are missing


.   Sorry those pics came out huge but hopefully they help


----------



## muchstuff

sallylou9 said:


> .   Sorry those pics came out huge but hopefully they help


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Cali-j

muchstuff said:


> OK it's a good start. Open the link below and see the photos needed for authentication. Front and back of the interior tag (the whole tag, facing straight into the camera, close up). Back of the zipper head, the bale, the rivet, the pics will show you what


----------



## Cali-j




----------



## Cali-j

There is no strap, so no bale


----------



## muchstuff

Cali-j said:


> There is no strap, so no bale


Yeah sorry about that, you kind of go on autopilot after constantly repeating the pics necessary. Looks authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Trisha A

Hi, Can you help me authenticate this.


----------



## muchstuff

Trisha AV said:


> Hi, Can you help me authenticate this.


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## kerstinmaria

Hi there,

Would someone be able to help me authenticate this ruby red coin purse? Thank you in advance!

Item Name: Balenciaga Coin Purse 2008 Rubisse Ruby Red
Item Number: 123899478923
Seller ID: tsekm
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/BNWT-Balenciaga-Coin-Purse-2008-Rubisse-Ruby-Red/123899478923


----------



## muchstuff

kerstinmaria said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Would someone be able to help me authenticate this ruby red coin purse? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Coin Purse 2008 Rubisse Ruby Red
> Item Number: 123899478923
> Seller ID: tsekm
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/BNWT-Balenciaga-Coin-Purse-2008-Rubisse-Ruby-Red/123899478923


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## kerstinmaria

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.



Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

kerstinmaria said:


> Thank you!


My pleasure!


----------



## sallylou9

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


  Thank you so much for your reply.


----------



## SigneM

Hello.
I'm new in  this forum, so I'm sorry if you already answered this.
Is it posible for you to authenticate, if I send pictures? And what would be the best to take pictures of - number tag, front and bag? Or do you prefer something else?
Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

sallylou9 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply.


Any time!


----------



## muchstuff

SigneM said:


> Hello.
> I'm new in  this forum, so I'm sorry if you already answered this.
> Is it posible for you to authenticate, if I send pictures? And what would be the best to take pictures of - number tag, front and bag? Or do you prefer something else?
> Thank you!


Hi and welcome! Read the first post on this thread and the link below for pics needed. Everything clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles please.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## kerstinmaria

Hi,

I was also looking at this Town on ebay, does it look authentic? Thank you again!

Item Name: Balenciaga Town
Item Number: 174012106274
Seller ID: darthbl
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-B...-Shoulder-Bag-Purse-240579-D94JT/174012106274


----------



## sallylou9

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga-Bag/183936489096#shpCntId

I would be very grateful if you could authenticate this bag for me?  I have extra pics of the zip and rivet.  There is no strap with it.


----------



## sallylou9




----------



## muchstuff

kerstinmaria said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was also looking at this Town on ebay, does it look authentic? Thank you again!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Town
> Item Number: 174012106274
> Seller ID: darthbl
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-B...-Shoulder-Bag-Purse-240579-D94JT/174012106274


It would be nice to see a decent pic of the bale and rivet but based on what I can see I'd say authentic.


----------



## muchstuff

sallylou9 said:


>


Pics aren't good enough for authentication, the tags pics are too blurry.


----------



## Maltese87

Hi

So I didnt get many replies back on the addition photos i requested from the different sellers but one actually did reply so here it goes again:

Item: Balenciaga city bag
Item number 254350987286
Seller peypey1908
Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-City-Bag-Black-distressed/254350987286

and the additional photos to it hope it helps


----------



## muchstuff

Maltese87 said:


> Hi
> 
> So I didnt get many replies back on the addition photos i requested from the different sellers but one actually did reply so here it goes again:
> 
> Item: Balenciaga city bag
> Item number 254350987286
> Seller peypey1908
> Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-City-Bag-Black-distressed/254350987286
> 
> and the additional photos to it hope it helps



Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Maltese87

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.



Thank you so much for that!!


----------



## muchstuff

Maltese87 said:


> Thank you so much for that!!


My pleasure!


----------



## sallylou9

muchstuff said:


> Pics aren't good enough for authentication, the tags pics are too blurry.


----------



## muchstuff

sallylou9 said:


>


What I see looks good but you’re still missing a pic of the tag front.


----------



## sallylou9

muchstuff said:


> What I see looks good but you’re still missing a pic of the tag front.


----------



## muchstuff

As I said before it’s not clear  enough to be helpful.


----------



## Maltese87

Hi again ladies 

I dont seemt to have any luck with finding the Bal city in black but one caught my eye at Yoogis closet. Would you say its a safe place to purchase from? And since its an online store do they provide you with additional photos when asked for?

Its this one that Im thinking of:

Item name: Balenciaga black city
Item number: /
Seller Id: Yoogis closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...bskin-leather-motorcycle-city-bag-119130.html

Again cant thank you enough for your help


----------



## muchstuff

Maltese87 said:


> Hi again ladies
> 
> I dont seemt to have any luck with finding the Bal city in black but one caught my eye at Yoogis closet. Would you say its a safe place to purchase from? And since its an online store do they provide you with additional photos when asked for?
> 
> Its this one that Im thinking of:
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga black city
> Item number: /
> Seller Id: Yoogis closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...bskin-leather-motorcycle-city-bag-119130.html
> 
> Again cant thank you enough for your help


Not sure if they’ll send more pics but this one’s authentic in my opinion. While anyone can make a mistake Yoogis is pretty reliable.


----------



## Maltese87

muchstuff said:


> Not sure if they’ll send more pics but this one’s authentic in my opinion. While anyone can make a mistake Yoogis is pretty reliable.



Thank you so much for that, I searched around here at the purse forum for reviews and Yoogis seem pretty good and Fashionphile with some complaints so just needed to do a double check


----------



## muchstuff

Maltese87 said:


> Thank you so much for that, I searched around here at the purse forum for reviews and Yoogis seem pretty good and Fashionphile with some complaints so just needed to do a double check


Every site has had a fake at one time or another, that’s why it pays to do your due diligence!


----------



## kerstinmaria

muchstuff said:


> It would be nice to see a decent pic of the bale and rivet but based on what I can see I'd say authentic.


Thanks! I’ll see if I can get better photos.


----------



## Niya

Hiii there can someone help me authenticate this Balenciaga bag


----------



## ksuromax

Niya said:


> Hiii there can someone help me authenticate this Balenciaga bag


Fake


----------



## Maltese87

Hi,

So Im going for the neutral ones before hopping over to the ones in colour. Found this and after som researching here on the forum on how to read a tag it suppose to be from the 2010 collection which should make the colour name sahara?

Item name: Balenciaga first beige
Item number: 312695806221
Seller Id: jieuki-18
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALENCIAGA-First-Beige-Leather-Made-In-Italy/312695806221

Additional photos


----------



## muchstuff

Maltese87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> So Im going for the neutral ones before hopping over to the ones in colour. Found this and after som researching here on the forum on how to read a tag it suppose to be from the 2010 collection which should make the colour name sahara?
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga first beige
> Item number: 312695806221
> Seller Id: jieuki-18
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALENCIAGA-First-Beige-Leather-Made-In-Italy/312695806221
> 
> Additional photos


Authentic in my opinion and yes it’s Sahara.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Maltese87

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion and yes it’s Sahara.



Thank you so much for your efforts, you guys are gold!


----------



## muchstuff

Maltese87 said:


> Thank you so much for your efforts, you guys are gold!


Any time!


----------



## SigneM

muchstuff said:


> Hi and welcome! Read the first post on this thread and the link below for pics needed. Everything clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles please.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/



Thank you for your reply!


----------



## ksuromax

SigneM said:


> Thank you for your reply!


Horrid fake, please, avoid!


----------



## Rachel Alexandra

Hello! May I please have some expert opinions regarding this Bal bag I just purchased? The bag just arrived so I can provide more pictures if needed. Thank you so much in advance. 

Item Name: Balenciaga First bag
Item Number:113882052422
Seller ID: b.c.japan
Link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113882052422


----------



## muchstuff

Rachel Alexandra said:


> View attachment 4542094
> View attachment 4542095
> View attachment 4542094
> View attachment 4542095
> View attachment 4542096
> View attachment 4542097
> View attachment 4542098
> View attachment 4542099
> View attachment 4542100
> View attachment 4542101
> View attachment 4542102
> View attachment 4542103
> View attachment 4542104
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! May I please have some expert opinions regarding this Bal bag I just purchased? The bag just arrived so I can provide more pictures if needed. Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga First bag
> Item Number:113882052422
> Seller ID: b.c.japan
> Link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113882052422


Authentic in my opinion. Thanks for the good pics!


----------



## Rachel Alexandra

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. Thanks for the good pics!


Thank you!! Appreciate your help


----------



## muchstuff

Rachel Alexandra said:


> Thank you!! Appreciate your help


My pleasure! It's F/W 09, colour is charbon.


----------



## Rachel Alexandra

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure! It's F/W 09, colour is charbon.



Thanks!!!


----------



## cuteusername

Hi There - I just bought a bag at TJ Maxx and I think it's a Classic City. Could you please authenticate it for me?? It's been a while since I bought a Balenciaga and something doesn't look right... Thank you in advance!!


----------



## muchstuff

cuteusername said:


> Hi There - I just bought a bag at TJ Maxx and I think it's a Classic City. Could you please authenticate it for me?? It's been a while since I bought a Balenciaga and something doesn't look right... Thank you in advance!!


Can you please post a pic of the whole bale and the back of the zipper head. Please reference your original post number when you repost.


----------



## cuteusername

Post #13705
Thank you so much for your lightning fast response!! Here are the other pics you asked for:


----------



## muchstuff

cuteusername said:


> Post #13705
> Thank you so much for your lightning fast response!! Here are the other pics you asked for:


Please see the examples for the pics I'm looking for...the bale needs to be facing the camera as seen below, and it's the back of the zipper head we need.


----------



## cuteusername

#13705 
Again thank you so much for your quick response. Here are the images you requested. One is the main pocket zipper head. The other is the outside zipper head.


----------



## cuteusername

Post #13705
sorry first pic is main zipper head, 2nd is inside zipper head


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

cuteusername said:


> Post #13705
> sorry first pic is main zipper head, 2nd is inside zipper head


I think you're OK but I'm going to ask @ksuromax to take a look as well, she's been a lot more of the new double B zipper heads than I have. Nothing's screaming fake to me though.


----------



## ksuromax

cuteusername said:


> Hi There - I just bought a bag at TJ Maxx and I think it's a Classic City. Could you please authenticate it for me?? It's been a while since I bought a Balenciaga and something doesn't look right... Thank you in advance!!





muchstuff said:


> I think you're OK but I'm going to ask @ksuromax to take a look as well, she's been a lot more of the new double B zipper heads than I have. Nothing's screaming fake to me though.


i don't see anything alarming either, and the zipper could be mixed up because that time was a transitional period from single to double B/BB


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i don't see anything alarming either, and the zipper could be mixed up because that time was a transitional period from single to double B/BB


That's what I thought too, thanks ksuro!


----------



## cuteusername

Post #13705
Thank you both so much!! And just confirming that it's not alarming that the inside tag is sewn down? Meaning, you cannot flip it over to see more Balenciaga information? Thanks again for your expertise! Very grateful!


----------



## muchstuff

cuteusername said:


> Post #13705
> Thank you both so much!! And just confirming that it's not alarming that the inside tag is sewn down? Meaning, you cannot flip it over to see more Balenciaga information? Thanks again for your expertise! Very grateful!


Yes the tag’s correct as is for the season of that bag.


----------



## Aohare

Hi there! I was wondering if anyone could help me out in authenticating my bag. I got this secondhand off a family member who I trust would never have owned a fake but would like to make sure.


----------



## muchstuff

Aohare said:


> View attachment 4542722
> View attachment 4542723
> View attachment 4542724
> View attachment 4542725
> View attachment 4542726
> View attachment 4542727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there! I was wondering if anyone could help me out in authenticating my bag. I got this secondhand off a family member who I trust would never have owned a fake but would like to make sure.


Even without pics of the bales and back of the zipper head I’d say authentic. Is it missing studs on both buckles?


----------



## BigTexy

Hello! Please help me authenticate this City I bought on Fashionphile, just for peace of mind  Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

BigTexy said:


> Hello! Please help me authenticate this City I bought on Fashionphile, just for peace of mind  Thanks!
> View attachment 4542787
> View attachment 4542788
> View attachment 4542789
> View attachment 4542790
> View attachment 4542791
> View attachment 4542792
> View attachment 4542793


Authentic in my opinion, F/W 08 amethyst.


----------



## BigTexy

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, F/W 08 amethyst.


Sweet! Thanks so much!


----------



## muchstuff

BigTexy said:


> Sweet! Thanks so much!


My pleasure!


----------



## ayxyao

Hello hello.. I need your expert opinion on this please  thank you


----------



## beky92r

Hi all,
Please help me to authenticate this:
Balenciaga Papier A4 ultra violet
Serial nr. 236701-5215-1 515859
https://it.vestiairecollective.com/...o-balenciaga-papier-viola-pelle-8008729.shtml
Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## beky92r

beky92r said:


> Hi all,
> Please help me to authenticate this:
> Balenciaga Papier A4 ultra violet
> Serial nr. 236701-5215-1 515859
> https://it.vestiairecollective.com/...o-balenciaga-papier-viola-pelle-8008729.shtml
> Thank you very much for your help!



Sorry, the correct serial nr. is 
236701 5215 J 515859


----------



## muchstuff

ayxyao said:


> Hello hello.. I need your expert opinion on this please  thank you


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

beky92r said:


> Sorry, the correct serial nr. is
> 236701 5215 J 515859


The link's not working for me.


----------



## ayxyao

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

ayxyao said:


> Thank you


My pleasure!


----------



## beky92r

muchstuff said:


> The link's not working for me.



Please see below the pictures, thank you


----------



## muchstuff

beky92r said:


> Please see below the pictures, thank you


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## LoveJoos

Hi authenticators 
Need yr help to authentic if authentic 
Many thanks again


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Hi authenticators
> Need yr help to authentic if authentic
> Many thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4543983
> View attachment 4543984
> View attachment 4543985
> View attachment 4543986
> View attachment 4543987
> View attachment 4543988
> View attachment 4543989
> View attachment 4543991


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## beky92r

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you so much 
Do you know the season?


----------



## muchstuff

beky92r said:


> Thank you so much
> Do you know the season?


S/S 2013. The colour is ultraviolet.


----------



## beky92r

muchstuff said:


> S/S 2013. The colour is ultraviolet.


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

beky92r said:


> Thank you!


Any time!


----------



## LoveJoos

Thank you so much
Have not bought it yet 
But look so real especially the hook n rivet 
I thought its authentic
Did the person the parts?


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Thank you so much
> Have not bought it yet
> But look so real especially the hook n rivet
> I thought its authentic
> Did the person the parts?


Don’t understand your question.


----------



## LoveJoos

Are the parts changed before i meant


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Are the parts changed before i meant


Still not sure what you mean. Sorry!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

Dear lovely Balenciaga authenticators 

Would you kindly assist in authenticating this bag. Details and photos below. 
Thank you so much! 

*Item Name:* Balenciaga Neiman Marcus 10 year anniversary Limited Edition Bag
*Item Number:* 174032305041
*Seller ID:* sjh841988
*Link:* https://www.ebay.com.au/itm//174032305041


----------



## muchstuff

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Dear lovely Balenciaga authenticators
> 
> Would you kindly assist in authenticating this bag. Details and photos below.
> Thank you so much!
> 
> *Item Name:* Balenciaga Neiman Marcus 10 year anniversary Limited Edition Bag
> *Item Number:* 174032305041
> *Seller ID:* sjh841988
> *Link:* https://www.ebay.com.au/itm//174032305041
> 
> View attachment 4544043
> View attachment 4544044
> 
> View attachment 4544045
> 
> View attachment 4544046
> 
> View attachment 4544047
> 
> View attachment 4544048


Very fake, sorry.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

muchstuff said:


> Very fake, sorry.



Dear Muchstuff,

Thank you for your quick review and prompt reply in advising the bag is fake! 
Much appreciated! x


----------



## muchstuff

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Dear Muchstuff,
> 
> Thank you for your quick review and prompt reply in advising the bag is fake!
> Much appreciated! x


My pleasure!


----------



## WaityKatie

I feel like I got a great deal on a city bag at a local resale shop, $325 in near perfect condition!  I am afraid that I should have it authenticated, however. Any advice?


----------



## muchstuff

WaityKatie said:


> I feel like I got a great deal on a city bag at a local resale shop, $325 in near perfect condition!  I am afraid that I should have it authenticated, however. Any advice?


We need pics of the front and back of the interior tag, the rivet, bale, back of the zipper head with the logo on it. All pics must be clear, close up and forward facing, no weird angles or bends in tags.


----------



## WaityKatie




----------



## WaityKatie

Sorry, I’m so new at this!  I hope I got all the necessary pics.  Thanks so much for taking a look and I’m happy to retake anything that would help!


----------



## WaityKatie

Additional photos.


----------



## muchstuff

WaityKatie said:


> Additional photos.


Not authentic I'm afraid, sorry!


----------



## WaityKatie

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic I'm afraid, sorry!



Oh no!  Would you mind sharing what it is that is telling?  I will go get my $$ back tomorrow for sure...


----------



## muchstuff

WaityKatie said:


> Oh no!  Would you mind sharing what it is that is telling?  I will go get my $$ back tomorrow for sure...


I'll PM you.


----------



## BaguetteLove

Hi!
I don't know much about Vintage Balenciaga, but the colour on this one is just so beautiful.
Could anyone take a look pls
Thank you so much  

Item Name (if you know it): Not known -> vintage 
Link (if available): https://fr.vestiairecollective.com/...-a-main-balenciaga-en-cuir-vert-8226159.shtml


----------



## BaguetteLove

Hi!

Also fell for the colour of this one:
Item Name: City bag
I guess it's still in the chevre? hope this one is the real deal.
Thank you so much for your time


----------



## ksuromax

BaguetteLove said:


> Hi!
> 
> Also fell for the colour of this one:
> Item Name: City bag
> I guess it's still in the chevre? hope this one is the real deal.
> Thank you so much for your time


this is NOT a City, but First
nothing screams fake, but we need to see the bale, the rivets, the zipper head underneath


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

BaguetteLove said:


> Hi!
> I don't know much about Vintage Balenciaga, but the colour on this one is just so beautiful.
> Could anyone take a look pls
> Thank you so much
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Not known -> vintage
> Link (if available): https://fr.vestiairecollective.com/...-a-main-balenciaga-en-cuir-vert-8226159.shtml


link does not work


----------



## Intika

Hi, I just won this auction and I 'm starting to get concerned as I cannot find the serial number and bag anywhere. The seller didn't give a lot of details but she accepts returns. I would really appreciate it if someone could authenticate this bag. 
Balenciaga city mini.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/An-Authent...6cb-4030-932c-a4db7a9e7b5b#vi__app-cvip-panel


----------



## muchstuff

Intika said:


> Hi, I just won this auction and I 'm starting to get concerned as I cannot find the serial number and bag anywhere. The seller didn't give a lot of details but she accepts returns. I would really appreciate it if someone could authenticate this bag.
> Balenciaga city mini.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/An-Authentic-Balenciaga-shoulder-bag-Small-size-Great-condition-jade-green/264465957076?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F264465957076&rvr_id=0&rvr_ts=519586de16d0a4d129a4130cfff8dd97&ul_noapp=true&pageci=f70c0a37-36cb-4030-932c-a4db7a9e7b5b#vi__app-cvip-panel


The style code is for a G12 mini City but this bag isn't authentic. EDIT: Actually if that first number is a 6 it's incorrect. I can't tell for certain what it is. Mini City is 309544.


----------



## Intika

muchstuff said:


> The style code is for a G12 mini City but this bag isn't authentic. EDIT: Actually if that first number is a 6 it's incorrect. I can't tell for certain what it is. Mini City is 309544.


Thank you so much for your reply. The first number is a 3 I believe. So are you saying it's not authentic because of the number or are there other indications that show it isn't? I'll post more pictures when I receive the bag. What concerns me is I can't find the bag or the serial number anywhere. Thanks again.


----------



## muchstuff

Intika said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. The first number is a 3 I believe. So are you saying it's not authentic because of the number or are there other indications that show it isn't? I'll post more pictures when I receive the bag. What concerns me is I can't find the bag or the serial number anywhere. Thanks again.


No, I'm saying it's not authentic even if the style code is correct. I'm just saying I'm not sure I'm able to read the style code correctly. There are definitely other indicators.


----------



## Intika

muchstuff said:


> No, I'm saying it's not authentic even if the style code is correct. I'm just saying I'm not sure I'm able to read the style code correctly. There are definitely other indicators.


Aha. Thanks. grrrr. I should have known. I wish I had waited to bid.  I'd love to  post more pics when I get the bag and would you mind letting me know what the red flags are? That would be very helpful in getting my money back. It's possible this lady bought it from someone else and doesn't know it's fake . Thank you so much.


----------



## muchstuff

Y


Intika said:


> Aha. Thanks. grrrr. I should have known. I wish I had waited to bid.


Yeah it pays to check here first!


----------



## Intika

muchstuff said:


> Y
> 
> Yeah it pays to check here first!


Sorry I just edited my post. And yeah,  I have no idea what I was thinking. I'm usually very careful.


----------



## muchstuff

Intika said:


> Sorry I just edited my post. And yeah,  I have no idea what I was thinking. I'm usually very careful.


I've PM'd you.


----------



## EMG01

Hello, would you please authenticate this Balenciaga bag for me. Thank you for your support.  EMG
	

		
			
		

		
	






https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-Red-Messenger-Neo-Bag-5ad3da403afbbde627326635


----------



## EMG01

Here are new photos the seller added.
see link:
https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-Neo-Crossbody-Purse-5d86739e29f03043dd9e8655


----------



## ksuromax

EMG01 said:


> Here are new photos the seller added.
> see link:
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-Neo-Crossbody-Purse-5d86739e29f03043dd9e8655


bale is not seen properly 
there must be rivets on the sides holding the shoulder strap, need to see those as well, and zipper head underneath (inner pocket)


----------



## ksuromax

EMG01 said:


> Hello, would you please authenticate this Balenciaga bag for me. Thank you for your support.  EMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4545916
> View attachment 4545917
> View attachment 4545918
> View attachment 4545919
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-Red-Messenger-Neo-Bag-5ad3da403afbbde627326635


not sure what Neo stands for, but it looks like Folk Messenger


----------



## Intika

muchstuff said:


> I've PM'd you.


Thank you so much.


----------



## alacokie

I'm not sure if this thread is just for bags but I just received my first moto jacket from vestiaire collective and would really appreciate it being authenticated by someone here! I believe it's from 2012, black w/ silver hw, and it came with a garment bag. If this would be more appropriate to post in another thread please let me know!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

alacokie said:


> I'm not sure if this thread is just for bags but I just received my first moto jacket from vestiaire collective and would really appreciate it being authenticated by someone here! I believe it's from 2012, black w/ silver hw, and it came with a garment bag. If this would be more appropriate to post in another thread please let me know!
> 
> View attachment 4546299
> View attachment 4546293
> View attachment 4546297
> 
> View attachment 4546298
> View attachment 4546292
> 
> View attachment 4546296
> View attachment 4546295
> View attachment 4546294


not a big expert, but what i see looks good


----------



## muchstuff

alacokie said:


> I'm not sure if this thread is just for bags but I just received my first moto jacket from vestiaire collective and would really appreciate it being authenticated by someone here! I believe it's from 2012, black w/ silver hw, and it came with a garment bag. If this would be more appropriate to post in another thread please let me know!
> 
> View attachment 4546299
> View attachment 4546293
> View attachment 4546297
> 
> View attachment 4546298
> View attachment 4546292
> 
> View attachment 4546296
> View attachment 4546295
> View attachment 4546294


You could also go under the Bal Clubhouse sub forum and look for the Bal jackets thread. Some of the members there are expert with jackets.


----------



## mimott

Hi. Can you please authenticate this Suede City?
Pre Loved Balenciaga Suede
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/153600470764
153600470764
Thankyou very much


----------



## ksuromax

mimott said:


> View attachment 4547291
> View attachment 4547294
> View attachment 4547290
> View attachment 4547289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. Can you please authenticate this Suede City?
> Pre Loved Balenciaga Suede
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/153600470764
> 153600470764
> Thankyou very much


Looks good to me


----------



## mimott

ksuromax said:


> Looks good to me


Thankyou so much!


----------



## mimott

Thankyou again ksuromax!
Found it extremely difficult in recent times to get help with authentications in a couple of the other brands, but the lovely ladies in the Balenciaga forum are super helpful and extremely fast! Bottega Veneta as well. I really, really appreciate your help


----------



## ksuromax

mimott said:


> Thankyou again ksuromax!
> Found it extremely difficult in recent times to get help with authentications in a couple of the other brands, but the lovely ladies in the Balenciaga forum are super helpful and extremely fast! Bottega Veneta as well. I really, really appreciate your help


my pleasure


----------



## Sparksw10

Item Name: AUTH Balenciaga Unisex Wool Intarsia All over Logo Sweater Black $1200 RETAIL
Item Number:  eBay item number: 223661269510
Seller ID: sebastiandizon
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Balen...RMhE3qxYXU%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
Comments: Unfamiliar with Balenciaga clothing items. Concerned that tag is alpha and not numerical like I have seen in stores. Thank you!!


----------



## Sparksw10

Sparksw10 said:


> Item Name: AUTH Balenciaga Unisex Wool Intarsia All over Logo Sweater Black $1200 RETAIL
> Item Number:  eBay item number: 223661269510
> Seller ID: sebastiandizon
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Balenciaga-Unisex-Wool-Intarsia-All-over-Logo-Sweater-Black-1200-RETAIL-/223661269510?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=npBjc8BwjVFAh7skURMhE3qxYXU%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Additional photos I forgot to add


----------



## ksuromax

we do not authenticate clothing, too little valid markers to refer, sorry
ETA: sorry, meant to quote you @Sparksw10


----------



## Sparksw10

ksuromax said:


> we do not authenticate clothing, too little valid markers to refer, sorry
> ETA: sorry, meant to quote you @Sparksw10


Thank you for the update!


----------



## BaguetteLove

ksuromax said:


> this is NOT a City, but First
> nothing screams fake, but we need to see the bale, the rivets, the zipper head underneath



I did my research and found out this is a First! How wonderful. Could you take a look at the attached photos pls. Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

BaguetteLove said:


> I did my research and found out this is a First! How wonderful. Could you take a look at the attached photos pls. Thank you


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## ayxyao

Hi!!!  need your expert opinion again. The other bag I posted was bought already..  but the seller has another one..


----------



## muchstuff

ayxyao said:


> Hi!!!  need your expert opinion again. The other bag I posted was bought already..  but the seller has another one..


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Mario2400

Hi, do you have information about this vintage Balenciaga? It is made in Spain and I bought it from Vestiaire Collective. Thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

Mario2400 said:


> View attachment 4549884
> View attachment 4549885
> View attachment 4549886
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, do you have information about this vintage Balenciaga? It is made in Spain and I bought it from Vestiaire Collective. Thank you.


Sorry, not my area of expertise.


----------



## ayxyao

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Great!! Many thanks @muchstuff


----------



## BaguetteLove

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you so much!! I'm so in love with it, the leather feels like no other bag I have and the colour is amazing


----------



## muchstuff

ayxyao said:


> Great!! Many thanks @muchstuff


My pleasure!


----------



## muchstuff

BaguetteLove said:


> Thank you so much!! I'm so in love with it, the leather feels like no other bag I have and the colour is amazing


Glad you’re enjoying her!


----------



## kerstinmaria

Hi!

I just bought this coin purse from The Real Real, and was hoping someone could help me authenticate it. Also, does this look like a 2005 Apple Green? I know there was also a Lime Green at some point. Thank you very much in advance!

Item Name: Motocross Classic Coin Purse
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...oss-classic-coin-purse-PIYPgq54Rwk?position=0 
Photos:


----------



## muchstuff

kerstinmaria said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just bought this coin purse from The Real Real, and was hoping someone could help me authenticate it. Also, does this look like a 2005 Apple Green? I know there was also a Lime Green at some point. Thank you very much in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Motocross Classic Coin Purse
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...oss-classic-coin-purse-PIYPgq54Rwk?position=0
> Photos:


Your link won't open. Based on your additional pics I'd say authentic. I don't recall a lime green, I'd say it's a faded apple.


----------



## kerstinmaria

muchstuff said:


> Your link won't open. Based on your additional pics I'd say authentic. I don't recall a lime green, I'd say it's a faded apple.



Thank you very much for your reply! Sorry about the link. I for some reason can’t make it work, but the listing didnt contain any detailed photos.


----------



## muchstuff

kerstinmaria said:


> Thank you very much for your reply! Sorry about the link. I for some reason can’t make it work, but the listing didnt contain any detailed photos.


There have been problems with links not working off and on for awhile now.


----------



## Kmora

Hello autheticators!

Is it possible to get a opinion on these three bags without enough pictures. I am mostly interested if it is possible to directly see that they are fake. 

https://uk.designerexchange.com/pro...agleatherbrownlstrap15643016693/SHANBAL105116

https://uk.designerexchange.com/pro...balenciaga/agneau-giant-21-city/SHANBAL965007

https://uk.designerexchange.com/product-detail/handbags/balenciaga/giant-city/SHANBAL239015

Thanks in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

Kmora said:


> Hello autheticators!
> 
> Is it possible to get a opinion on these three bags without enough pictures. I am mostly interested if it is possible to directly see that they are fake.
> 
> https://uk.designerexchange.com/pro...agleatherbrownlstrap15643016693/SHANBAL105116
> 
> https://uk.designerexchange.com/pro...balenciaga/agneau-giant-21-city/SHANBAL965007
> 
> https://uk.designerexchange.com/product-detail/handbags/balenciaga/giant-city/SHANBAL239015
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Sorry, you misunderstood me. I meant post future requests in the AT thread. As stated there aren’t sufficient photos to authenticate. I’ve given you an opinion on these three.


----------



## Kmora

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, you misunderstood me. I meant post future requests in the AT thread. As stated there aren’t sufficient photos to authenticate. I’ve given you an opinion on these three.



Oh, I totally misunderstood. So sorry!


----------



## muchstuff

Kmora said:


> Oh, I totally misunderstood. So sorry!


No worries!


----------



## evangelineltz

Hi ladies,
If you could help to authenticate this Balenciaga Black City with giant rose gold studs, I would be most grateful. Thank you!




	

		
			
		

		
	
 uh
	

		
			
		

		
	






https://sg.carousell.com/p/174304836


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

evangelineltz said:


> Hi ladies,
> If you could help to authenticate this Balenciaga Black City with giant rose gold studs, I would be most grateful. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4552856
> View attachment 4552857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4552858
> View attachment 4552859
> View attachment 4552860
> View attachment 4552863
> View attachment 4552865
> https://sg.carousell.com/p/174304836


Missing pics of the bale, rivet, front of tag, full back of tag with made in Italy showing.


----------



## Niya

Hi there please help me this Balenciaga real or not?


----------



## muchstuff

Niya said:


> Hi there please help me this Balenciaga real or not?


Sorry, not authentic.


----------



## EMG01

Hello, can you authenticate this Balenciaga classic xs reporter bag for me? 
XS Classic Reporter
Color: Beige
Thank you, e


----------



## muchstuff

EMG01 said:


> Hello, can you authenticate this Balenciaga classic xs reporter bag for me?
> XS Classic Reporter
> Color: Beige
> Thank you, e


I THINK you're OK but the pics aren't very helpful to be honest. I know it's hard to take photos of that colour but I can barely make out the tag numbers and the logo isn't readable.


----------



## EMG01

ok, thank you for looking at the photos. I do have one additional question. I noticed that on some sites that are selling these XS reporter bags there is an additional interior zip with a pocket beside just the 4 card slot holder. Do you know if the bag is supposed to have an interior zip pocket with another card holder? I haven't been able to find any interior pictures from an authorized retailer because the bag is discontinued. e


----------



## muchstuff

EMG01 said:


> ok, thank you for looking at the photos. I do have one additional question. I noticed that on some sites that are selling these XS reporter bags there is an additional interior zip with a pocket beside just the 4 card slot holder. Do you know if the bag is supposed to have an interior zip pocket with another card holder? I haven't been able to find any interior pictures from an authorized retailer because the bag is discontinued. e


I did a quick search and found two on reputable sites that don't mention an interior zip pocket, one that does. I don't know enough about the reporter to say more than that. @ksuromax do you have any more info on the reporter?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I did a quick search and found two on reputable sites that don't mention an interior zip pocket, one that does. I don't know enough about the reporter to say more than that. @ksuromax do you have any more info on the reporter?


i don't own any myself, but one i checked in the boutique did have the pocket, but i can't remember what size it was  
@peacebabe had one, maybe she can chime in?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i don't own any myself, but one i checked in the boutique did have the pocket, but i can't remember what size it was
> @peacebabe had one, maybe she can chime in?


Did the reporter come in more than one size?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Did the reporter come in more than one size?


2 at least - S and XS


----------



## Pessie

Hello, I’d be grateful for an opinion on this bag please   If it’s not authentic I can return it.  The zip doesn’t have any markings on it, but I can take a pic if needed.  It’s very rainy here, so the photos taken in natural light (first two) are dark - apologies.  Thanks.

Name: Flat Brass Hobo?


----------



## muchstuff

Pessie said:


> Hello, I’d be grateful for an opinion on this bag please   If it’s not authentic I can return it.  The zip doesn’t have any markings on it, but I can take a pic if needed.  It’s very rainy here, so the photos taken in natural light (first two) are dark - apologies.  Thanks.
> 
> Name: Flat Brass Hobo?
> View attachment 4554359
> View attachment 4554360
> View attachment 4554361
> View attachment 4554362
> View attachment 4554365
> View attachment 4554369


Authentic in my opinion, lovely bag.


----------



## Pessie

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, lovely bag.


Ooh good news, thanks for replying so quickly   What leather would it be, goatskin or lamb?


----------



## muchstuff

Pessie said:


> Ooh good news, thanks for replying so quickly   What leather would it be, goatskin or lamb?


It’s chèvre (goat).


----------



## Pessie

muchstuff said:


> It’s chèvre (goat).


That’s what I was hoping!  Thanks so much for sharing your knowledge and expertise, I appreciate it


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Pessie said:


> That’s what I was hoping!  Thanks so much for sharing your knowledge and expertise, I appreciate it


Any time!


----------



## Handbag2

Pls is.this handbag balenciaga authentic ?


----------



## muchstuff

Handbag2 said:


> Pls is.this handbag balenciaga authentic ?


You haven't posted any of the photos needed for authentication but from looking at the one pic posted I'd say no.


----------



## Bubba_Ellie

Hi, I just received this metallic edge city from the real real and just wanted to confirm it’s authentic.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

Bubba_Ellie said:


> Hi, I just received this metallic edge city from the real real and just wanted to confirm it’s authentic.
> Thanks in advance!


Can you try for clearer pics of the front and back of the tag? Too much glare on the tag. Try taking them outside, close up, no bends or angles on the tag please. Reference your first post number when you repost.


----------



## Bubba_Ellie

Bubba_Ellie said:


> Hi, I just received this metallic edge city from the real real and just wanted to confirm it’s authentic.
> Thanks in advance!


Are these ok?


----------



## muchstuff

Bubba_Ellie said:


> Are these ok?


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## ksuromax

Bubba_Ellie said:


> Are these ok?


i'd say good to go


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i'd say good to go


Cross posted


----------



## Bubba_Ellie

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Awesome, am very relieved to hear that! First time purchasing from the real real and wasn’t too sure what to expect.


----------



## Bubba_Ellie

Bubba_Ellie said:


> Awesome, am very relieved to hear that! First time purchasing from the real real and wasn’t too sure what to expect.


Also, thank you very much!


----------



## muchstuff

Bubba_Ellie said:


> Also, thank you very much!


My pleasure, enjoy!


----------



## striveforluxury

Hi! Could you please help me confirm the authenticity of this bag before I decide to purchase it? I asked for a receipt however seller said she already misplaced it but claims that bag is guaranteed authentic and store bought in Singapore.

Item Name: Balenciaga Hip Bag
Link: https://carousell.com/p/balenciaga-hip-leather-body-bag-with-gold-hardware-249124543/

TIA! ❤️


----------



## peacebabe

Hello kindly click on the link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Making sure all photos are sharp, clear & FORWARD facing

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/




striveforluxury said:


> Hi! Could you please help me confirm the authenticity of this bag before I decide to purchase it? I asked for a receipt however seller said she already misplaced it but claims that bag is guaranteed authentic and store bought in Singapore.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Hip Bag
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/balenciaga-hip-leather-body-bag-with-gold-hardware-249124543/
> 
> TIA! ❤️


----------



## striveforluxury

peacebabe said:


> Hello kindly click on the link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Making sure all photos are sharp, clear & FORWARD facing
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/



This is noted. Will ask seller for clearer photos and repost asap. Thank you so much for the response!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## itsahabit

This bag was in a bundle my aunt shipped to me. I tried to authenticate myself but some things seem off. Not too familiar with Balenciaga so would love to know if it is authentic.

N 0754C
115748

Smells and feels like real leather - slouches just like I heard it should too.


----------



## muchstuff

itsahabit said:


> This bag was in a bundle my aunt shipped to me. I tried to authenticate myself but some things seem off. Not too familiar with Balenciaga so would love to know if it is authentic.
> 
> N 0754C
> 115748
> 
> Smells and feels like real leather - slouches just like I heard it should too.


Sorry, not authentic.


----------



## unicorn10

Hi, want to ask about my Balenciaga. Is this authentic? It comes with complete set like dustbag, controllato, tag, care card, leather swatch. But its hardware is fading. From gold into the silver. It happens in every hardware. And also the zipper is peeling i dont really know why. Bought it Early November 2018. And at end November 2018, the zipper already like that. Very disappointed.


----------



## muchstuff

unicorn10 said:


> Hi, want to ask about my Balenciaga. Is this authentic? It comes with complete set like dustbag, controllato, tag, care card, leather swatch. But its hardware is fading. From gold into the silver. It happens in every hardware. And also the zipper is peeling i dont really know why. Bought it Early November 2018. And at end November 2018, the zipper already like that. Very disappointed.


Please post clear close up pics of the rivet, bale, back of zipper head with logo on it. Also please add info re: seller, where was the bag purchased?


----------



## ksuromax

unicorn10 said:


> Hi, want to ask about my Balenciaga. Is this authentic? It comes with complete set like dustbag, controllato, tag, care card, leather swatch. But its hardware is fading. From gold into the silver. It happens in every hardware. And also the zipper is peeling i dont really know why. Bought it Early November 2018. And at end November 2018, the zipper already like that. Very disappointed.


i'd say not authentic


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i'd say not authentic


I agree, just wanted to see all of the markers.


----------



## fashionriot

Hi there,

Please can someone authenticate this for me? I am considering purchasing this preloved bag, but I don't have much experience with Balenciaga.


----------



## muchstuff

fashionriot said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Please can someone authenticate this for me? I am considering purchasing this preloved bag, but I don't have much experience with Balenciaga.


Please post clear close up pics of the front and back of the inner tag ( can’t read the one posted) the bale, rivet, back of the zipper head with the logo.


----------



## itsahabit

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, not authentic.



Thank you very much! Just for my own knowledge: how could you tell?


----------



## muchstuff

itsahabit said:


> Thank you very much! Just for my own knowledge: how could you tell?


We don't divulge on the public forum so as to not aid the counterfeiters but all of the details we look at are not as they would be on an authentic 2004 (C tag) City. If you look a the link below you'll see the pics required. Compare them to an authentic bag of that season.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Sassy_dietitian712

*Item Name:* RARE 100% Auth Balenciaga Black RH City 2006 Chevre Leather Dustbag Purse Bag
*Item Number:* 163633606862
*Seller ID:* headsupsportscards85
*Link:* https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-100-A...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l9372

Been looking for a black chevre City or Part Time. Is this legit?


----------



## muchstuff

Sassy_dietitian712 said:


> *Item Name:* RARE 100% Auth Balenciaga Black RH City 2006 Chevre Leather Dustbag Purse Bag
> *Item Number:* 163633606862
> *Seller ID:* headsupsportscards85
> *Link:* https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-100-Auth-Balenciaga-Black-RH-City-2006-Chevre-Leather-Dustbag-Purse-Bag/163633606862?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l9372
> 
> Been looking for a black chevre City or Part Time. Is this legit?


Authentic in my opinion. Pics are terrible, too dark to tell condition, you might want to ask for photos with better lighting.


----------



## Sassy_dietitian712

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. Pics are terrible, too dark to tell condition, you might want to ask for photos with better lighting.


Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Sassy_dietitian712 said:


> Thank you so much!


My pleasure!


----------



## unicorn10

muchstuff said:


> Please post clear close up pics of the front and back of the inner tag ( can’t read the one posted) the bale, rivet, back of the zipper head with the logo.



here the clearer. At first all is good condition because it is new they said. Then after less than 1 month The hardware are getting worst even peeling. Is it because of wrong storage? Sometimes i just put on my table in front of window without dustbag.
Seller's Instagram ID: luxatme_
They such as a big seller and also have their own boutique.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

unicorn10 said:


> here the clearer. At first all is good condition because it is new they said. Then after less than 1 month The hardware are getting worst even peeling. Is it because of wrong storage? Sometimes i just put on my table in front of window without dustbag.
> Seller's Instagram ID: luxatme_
> They such as a big seller and also have their own boutique.


You haven't posted a pic of the bale and the rivet angle is wrong, I can't see it, but both @ksuromax and I say fake based on what we can see. Just to satisfy my curiosity can you post a proper pic of the bale and the rivet? Like this:


----------



## unicorn10

muchstuff said:


> You haven't posted a pic of the bale and the rivet angle is wrong, I can't see it, but both @ksuromax and I say fake based on what we can see. Just to satisfy my curiosity can you post a proper pic of the bale and the rivet? Like this:
> View attachment 4557969
> View attachment 4557970



oh sorry...
Here...
I know you don't tell in forum about the fake spot but can you help me so i can claim this to the seller? I ever contact the seller about the peeling on zip but they said its because the usage dan storage and its common to Balen. They offer to repair the hardware but i deny it.


----------



## muchstuff

unicorn10 said:


> oh sorry...
> Here...
> I know you don't tell in forum about the fake spot but can you help me so i can claim this to the seller? I ever contact the seller about the peeling on zip but they said its because the usage dan storage and its common to Balen. They offer to repair the hardware but i deny it.


I'll PM you tomorrow, it's evening here and this will take more time than I have right now, sorry.


----------



## unicorn10

muchstuff said:


> I'll PM you tomorrow, it's evening here and this will take more time than I have right now, sorry.



thankyou so much


----------



## muchstuff

unicorn10 said:


> thankyou so much


Chat tomorrow!


----------



## BetoClcnt

Hello guys,

Could you help me out on this one please?
That would be great


----------



## muchstuff

BetoClcnt said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Could you help me out on this one please?
> That would be great


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## takemetoparis

I recently bought this 2005 Z tag City from Yoogi's but I'm skeptical that might be too good to be true. I have a 2006 City to compare it to, and this one has a white material visible on the bottom seams and in the middle layer of the tassels  (my '06 does not have this).
Additionally, there is a small gouge in the leather on the very front, which Yoogi's did not disclose! The top, glossy layer of the leather is peeling away and creating a tiny flap.
Are any of these flaws deal-breakers? I've been looking for an '05 for ages. Thanks in advance for your thoughts!


----------



## muchstuff

takemetoparis said:


> I recently bought this 2005 Z tag City from Yoogi's but I'm skeptical that might be too good to be true. I have a 2006 City to compare it to, and this one has a white material visible on the bottom seams and in the middle layer of the tassels  (my '06 does not have this).
> Additionally, there is a small gouge in the leather on the very front, which Yoogi's did not disclose! The top, glossy layer of the leather is peeling away and creating a tiny flap.
> Are any of these flaws deal-breakers? I've been looking for an '05 for ages. Thanks in advance for your thoughts!


None of the pics needed for authentication are here. Front and back of interior tag, bale, rivet, back of zipper head, full pics of the bag, link to Yoogi’s listing. Repost and we’ll help you out. Yoogi’s is generally pretty reliable. What you’re describing with the tassels and bottom of the bag is fine.


----------



## BetoClcnt

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Sure no problem, thanks a lot though


----------



## muchstuff

BetoClcnt said:


> Sure no problem, thanks a lot though


Any time!


----------



## ksuromax

unicorn10 said:


> oh sorry...
> Here...
> I know you don't tell in forum about the fake spot but can you help me so i can claim this to the seller? I ever contact the seller about the peeling on zip but they said its because the usage dan storage and its common to Balen. They offer to repair the hardware but i deny it.


Sorry, Dear, but peeling off hardware is NOT common to Bal, first, they produce luxury goods and use luxury parts for their product including hardware, and second, dozens of us here have Balenciaga bags for years and years and none has such peeling off hardware problem, even on the older bags, let alone such recent model as 2017. 
This is a very bad fake and i hope you can get your money back.


----------



## houseof999

Eek! I made an impulse purchase and feeling nervous. Can someone take my worries away please.. 

Item: classic City in Mauve from 2012(?)
Link: https://posh.mk/fAgpEQM7C0
Seller: Nancy Waynick
Comment: it hasn't shipped yet. I wasn't able to get the additional pics. I can post them when it arrives unless you tell me I need to cancel.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Eek! I made an impulse purchase and feeling nervous. Can someone take my worries away please..
> 
> Item: classic City in Mauve from 2012(?)
> Link: https://posh.mk/fAgpEQM7C0
> Seller: Nancy Waynick
> Comment: it hasn't shipped yet. I wasn't able to get the additional pics. I can post them when it arrives unless you tell me I need to cancel.


Cautiously optimistic. The pics aren't very good. But there is a mauve from that season, S/S 2013, and the tag, although angled and not the best photo, doesn't scream fake. Best I can do with what I have...


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> Cautiously optimistic. The pics aren't very good. But there is a mauve from that season, S/S 2013, and the tag, although angled and not the best photo, doesn't scream fake. Best I can do with what I have...


Oh phew.. your first word got me and then in fraction of a second I was relieved reading "optimistic". Lol! I will post the required pics when it arrives! The color looks very pretty!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Oh phew.. your first word got me and then in fraction of a second I was relieved reading "optimistic". Lol! I will post the required pics when it arrives! The color looks very pretty!


I’ll keep an eye out for your post!


----------



## striveforluxury

peacebabe said:


> Hello kindly click on the link to see exact photos needed for authentication. Making sure all photos are sharp, clear & FORWARD facing
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/



Hi! The seller finally sent me additional photos for my post #13828  Hope these are enough. Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

striveforluxury said:


> Hi! The seller finally sent me additional photos for my post #13828  Hope these are enough. Thank you so much!


No pic of the rivet and the angle of the zipper head makes it pretty unusable. But the tag looks good and the colour is correct for the season.  I'd say authentic based on what I can see. Repost with all of the needed pics when you receive the bag if you want us to have a better look.


----------



## striveforluxury

muchstuff said:


> No pic of the rivet and the angle of the zipper head makes it pretty unusable. But the tag looks good and the colour is correct for the season.  I'd say authentic based on what I can see. Repost with all of the needed pics when you receive the bag if you want us to have a better look.



Thank you so much for all the help, muchstuff! Will do once I have it with me!


----------



## muchstuff

striveforluxury said:


> Thank you so much for all the help, muchstuff! Will do once I have it with me!


Sounds good!


----------



## Heyoo

Hi! Could someone help me authenticate this balenciaga hoodie? Thank you in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

Heyoo said:


> Hi! Could someone help me authenticate this balenciaga hoodie? Thank you in advance!


Sorry I don’t think you’ll get any help with clothing here.


----------



## LoveJoos

Hi authenticators 
Please help to authentic this balenciaga 
Many thanks again


----------



## LoveJoos

Oh dear
Sorry the photo are upside down


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Oh dear
> Sorry the photo are upside down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4562346
> View attachment 4562347


Authentic, S/S 2012 gris poivre.


----------



## LoveJoos

Thank you for your reply 
Can I ask the stud name?
I know its rose gold but the size is neither 12 or 21
I measured the base of stud is 17
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 mm
Is there 18mm stud?
Thought only 12mm and 21mm

Thank you again


----------



## LoveJoos

I meant if there is 17 mm


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> I meant if there is 17 mm


S/S 2012 HW is G12.  Both G21 and G12 hardware came in two sets of sizes, so it depended on which bag it was on. This from lovebbags:


So according to them the hardware on the Day, Work and Weekender bags differed in size from the rest of the bags. I get confused myself...


----------



## LoveJoos

Oh wow 
So much to know 
Thank you so much for yr enlightenment 
Such an eye opener 
When I saw bag I was confused it's neither 12 or 21

Thank you so much for yr advise


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Oh wow
> So much to know
> Thank you so much for yr enlightenment
> Such an eye opener
> When I saw bag I was confused it's neither 12 or 21
> 
> Thank you so much for yr advise


My pleasure!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## rouge13

Hi, authenticators, please help authenticate this bag. It’s from TJmaxx last week. Thank you!


----------



## rouge13

Post#13876
here is some additional images. I’m not sure when this bag was released, I’m assuming it’s newer because of the new logo. Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Your pics aren’t close up enough, when I zoom in they blur. Please see the link below for examples of what we need. Close up, clear, no angles, just forward facing and flat to the camera. No bends in tags. 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## houseof999

houseof999 said:


> Eek! I made an impulse purchase and feeling nervous. Can someone take my worries away please..
> 
> Item: classic City in Mauve from 2012(?)
> Link: https://posh.mk/fAgpEQM7C0
> Seller: Nancy Waynick
> Comment: it hasn't shipped yet. I wasn't able to get the additional pics. I can post them when it arrives unless you tell me I need to cancel.





muchstuff said:


> Cautiously optimistic. The pics aren't very good. But there is a mauve from that season, S/S 2013, and the tag, although angled and not the best photo, doesn't scream fake. Best I can do with what I have...


It's here! I *think* I am safe but please confirm so I can do a happy dance!! 






Sorry about all the TPF labels.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> It's here! I *think* I am safe but please confirm so I can do a happy dance!!
> 
> View attachment 4562907
> View attachment 4562908
> View attachment 4562909
> View attachment 4562910
> 
> Sorry about all the TPF labels.


Great pics, thanks. Authentic IMO, and watermark by all means, I just found pics from one of my eBay listings on a replica site .


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Great pics, thanks. Authentic IMO, and watermark by all means, I just found pics from one of my eBay listings on a replica site .


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


>


I know. I sent them a scathing message, not that it would have done any good.


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> Great pics, thanks. Authentic IMO, and watermark by all means, I just found pics from one of my eBay listings on a replica site .



Woo hoo! Thank you thank you! The bag is in such great condition and has no signs of wear! I would believe it if the seller said it was NWOT!
Sorry your pic was stolen! Dishonest sellers do it all the time that's why I started watermarking.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Woo hoo! Thank you thank you! The bag is in such great condition and has no signs of wear! I would believe it if the seller said it was NWOT!
> Sorry your pic for stolen! Dishonest sellers do it all the time that's why I started watermarking.


I keep meaning to watermark as well but always forget


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> I keep meaning to watermark as well but always forget


I use the inCollage app. It's easy to use but there's always an ad after it saves the collage. Minor annoyance but not as annoying as seeing your pics somewhere else.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> I use the inCollage app. It's easy to use but there's always an ad after it saves the collage. Minor annoyance but not as annoying as seeing your pics somewhere else.


Thanks!


----------



## tmc88

hi ladies
sorry to bother with just a question (didn't think it was worth a new thread), but I purchased a city s from italist since I've read that they're reputable... just wondering if I can rest assured of the authenticity, or if there's reasons I should post it?
Thank you for you help!


----------



## muchstuff

tmc88 said:


> hi ladies
> sorry to bother with just a question (didn't think it was worth a new thread), but I purchased a city s from italist since I've read that they're reputable... just wondering if I can rest assured of the authenticity, or if there's reasons I should post it?
> Thank you for you help!


I can't say as I know of issues regarding fakes and Italist, here's a thread you can check for some info. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/has-anyone-shopped-at-italist.888585/page-33#post-33323314


----------



## tmc88

muchstuff said:


> I can't say as I know of issues regarding fakes and Italist, here's a thread you can check for some info.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/has-anyone-shopped-at-italist.888585/page-33#post-33323314


seems to be mixed (I admit, when I first read that thread, I only paid much attention to authenticators) 
in any case, since you said you know of issues regarding fakes, I'll just post to be on the safe side. my apologies for lack of natural sunlight, if these aren't sufficient I can try again tomorrow but can you please take a look? 
	

		
			
		

		
	










Thank you for your advice and help!


----------



## rouge13

Original post #13876
Hope these are better, I'm not able to get natural lighting. Thanks.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

rouge13 said:


> Original post #13876
> Hope these are better, I'm not able to get natural lighting. Thanks.


Reread my post. I said I can’t say as I know of any issues with fakes. Not that I know of fakes. I’d like to see a better pic of the tag back without a curve in it and in better light. It can wait until tomorrow unless @ksuromax is online, I’m signing off for the night.


----------



## ksuromax

rouge13 said:


> Original post #13876
> Hope these are better, I'm not able to get natural lighting. Thanks.
> View attachment 4563346
> View attachment 4563347
> View attachment 4563348
> View attachment 4563349
> View attachment 4563350
> View attachment 4563351
> View attachment 4563352
> View attachment 4563353
> View attachment 4563354
> View attachment 4563355
> View attachment 4563356





muchstuff said:


> Reread my post. I said I can’t say as I know of any issues with fakes. Not that I know of fakes. I’d like to see a better pic of the tag back without a curve in it and in better light. It can wait until tomorrow unless @ksuromax is online, I’m signing off for the night.


i am comfortable to give you green light, authentic in my opinion


----------



## ysims

Hello,

Could someone have a look at this bag, any red flag? Thank you so much.


----------



## ksuromax

ysims said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone have a look at this bag, any red flag? Thank you so much.


missing the zipper head (underneath), rivets and good close-up of the bale, also the back of the tag is not sharp, i can't see it clearly. 
Please, take all snaps forward facing looking straight to the camera and no angles/bending, please


----------



## ysims

ysims said:


> Hello,
> Got the rivet picture and back of zipper, the seller claimed that the older version of giant city doesn’t have a logo on the zipper, I am not sure if that is the case? Thank you
> Could someone have a look at this bag, any red flag? Thank you so much.


----------



## ksuromax

thanks, i need the bale as well, and a sharp shot of the back of the tag. 
So far looks promissing. 
Hardware is Rose Gold, first year (2010) indeed zipperheads were blank


----------



## tmc88

muchstuff said:


> Reread my post. I said I can’t say as I know of any issues with fakes. Not that I know of fakes. I’d like to see a better pic of the tag back without a curve in it and in better light. It can wait until tomorrow unless @ksuromax is online, I’m signing off for the night.


was this meant for my post #13889? my apologies, I misunderstood what you said, I'm sorry if I upset you.
i took a few pics with natural light, hope they're better, can you please take a look? thank you!







ksuromax said:


> i am comfortable to give you green light, authentic in my opinion


just to clarify, this was in response to the ME city? not to the black city s?


----------



## bohoedge

Hello! I am looking to purchase this Balenciaga city bag from Yoogis Closet, but I'm just not sure it's authentic. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks  
BALENCIAGA Anthracite City Bag 2010
Date Code: 115748-1202-467891
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-anthracite-lambskin-leather-motorcycle-city-bag-116632.html


----------



## ksuromax

tmc88 said:


> was this meant for my post #13889? my apologies, I misunderstood what you said, I'm sorry if I upset you.
> i took a few pics with natural light, hope they're better, can you please take a look? thank you!
> View attachment 4563693
> View attachment 4563694
> View attachment 4563695
> View attachment 4563696
> 
> 
> just to clarify, this was in response to the ME city? not to the black city s?


hi, nope, both @muchstuff and myself responded to beige ME city


----------



## ksuromax

bohoedge said:


> Hello! I am looking to purchase this Balenciaga city bag from Yoogis Closet, but I'm just not sure it's authentic. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks
> BALENCIAGA Anthracite City Bag 2010
> Date Code: 115748-1202-467891
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-anthracite-lambskin-leather-motorcycle-city-bag-116632.html


authentic


----------



## ksuromax

tmc88 said:


> seems to be mixed (I admit, when I first read that thread, I only paid much attention to authenticators)
> in any case, since you said you know of issues regarding fakes, I'll just post to be on the safe side. my apologies for lack of natural sunlight, if these aren't sufficient I can try again tomorrow but can you please take a look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4563334
> View attachment 4563335
> View attachment 4563336
> View attachment 4563337
> View attachment 4563338
> View attachment 4563339
> View attachment 4563341
> View attachment 4563343
> 
> Thank you for your advice and help!





tmc88 said:


> was this meant for my post #13889? my apologies, I misunderstood what you said, I'm sorry if I upset you.
> i took a few pics with natural light, hope they're better, can you please take a look? thank you!
> View attachment 4563693
> View attachment 4563694
> View attachment 4563695
> View attachment 4563696
> 
> 
> just to clarify, this was in response to the ME city? not to the black city s?


Your bag is authentic


----------



## bohoedge

ksuromax said:


> authentic


Thank you for the quick reply!


----------



## ksuromax

bohoedge said:


> Thank you for the quick reply!


any time


----------



## tmc88

ksuromax said:


> Your bag is authentic


sorry for the confusion, thank you so much for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

tmc88 said:


> was this meant for my post #13889? my apologies, I misunderstood what you said, I'm sorry if I upset you.
> i took a few pics with natural light, hope they're better, can you please take a look? thank you!
> View attachment 4563693
> View attachment 4563694
> View attachment 4563695
> View attachment 4563696
> 
> 
> just to clarify, this was in response to the ME city? not to the black city s?


Not to worry, I don't upset easily .


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

tmc88 said:


> sorry for the confusion, thank you so much for your help!


most welcome


----------



## houseof999

I have asked for additional pics to the seller as I know the bag can't be authenticated without the pics you guys need. In the mean time can you guys tell me what green this is? Is this a faded Apple green? Is this another color that's really close to Apple green? It looks more pear green to me. 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113249179334


----------



## Madalinatif

Hello, 
Can you please tell me if this bag is authentic. 
I have just this pictures. My concern is that it has no metallic plate on the front.


----------



## muchstuff

Madalinatif said:


> Hello,
> Can you please tell me if this bag is authentic.
> I have just this pictures. My concern is that it has no metallic plate on the front.


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Madalinatif

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Madalinatif said:


> Thank you!


Any time!


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> I have asked for additional pics to the seller as I know the bag can't be authenticated without the pics you guys need. In the mean time can you guys tell me what green this is? Is this a faded Apple green? Is this another color that's really close to Apple green? It looks more pear green to me.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113249179334


I'm a bit puzzled. It looks like rose gold HW and the zipper's lighter than the studs which would point to 2010. The only colour that's even in the same wheelhouse would be light olive and unless the lighting's really throwing us off it doesn't look like light olive. We'll have to wait and see I guess, unless someone else has a better idea...


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> I'm a bit puzzled. It looks like rose gold HW and the zipper's lighter than the studs which would point to 2010. The only colour that's even in the same wheelhouse would be light olive and unless the lighting's really throwing us off it doesn't look like light olive. We'll have to wait and see I guess, unless someone else has a better idea...


Huh.. interesting. I like the size and it's crossbody length strap!!  Not as bright as Apple but the color still looks very pretty to me! Maybe someone else has some idea. 
I don't have much hope for the additional pics. I have requested pics before to a different Japanese seller to figure out a color name and was unsuccessful. The seller simply assured me it was authentic and didn't care that I was looking for a specific color. I think it was seller  brandreauction.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Huh.. interesting. I like the size and it's crossbody length strap!!  Not as bright as Apple but the color still looks very pretty to me! Maybe someone else has some idea.
> I don't have much hope for the additional pics. I have requested pics before to a different Japanese seller to figure out a color name and was unsuccessful. The seller simply assured me it was authentic and didn't care that I was looking for a specific color. I think it was seller  brandreauction.


Yeah I don't think they'll supply extra pics. Certainly not apple, that was a 2005 colour and didn't come in giant HW. @ksuromax, any ideas?


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> Yeah I don't think they'll supply extra pics. Certainly not apple, that was a 2005 colour and didn't come in giant HW. @ksuromax, any ideas?


I just looked up light Olive and if that is the same one then I'll be sadly disappointed. The pics of this bag in the listing looks so much brighter and saturated that it's hard to believe it's light Olive. I know lighting can affect the color seen on the monitor vary but the color difference just seems way too drastic, right?


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> I just looked up light Olive and if that is the same one then I'll be sadly disappointed. The pics of this bag in the listing looks so much brighter and saturated that it's hard to believe it's light Olive. I know lighting can affect the color seen on the monitor vary but the color difference just seems way too drastic, right?


I would say so but I’m out of ideas based on what I perceive of the HW


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> I just looked up light Olive and if that is the same one then I'll be sadly disappointed. The pics of this bag in the listing looks so much brighter and saturated that it's hard to believe it's light Olive. I know lighting can affect the color seen on the monitor vary but the color difference just seems way too drastic, right?


Further to that, I took another look at the pics and you can see the back of the zipper head is blank which definitely points to 2010. So unless there's a 2010 green that's not on the charts (and it does happen) it would almost have to be light olive with really hot lighting.


----------



## ksuromax

this is Light Olive Town tag (pic credit to Yoogi's) 
imho, too different 


muchstuff said:


> Yeah I don't think they'll supply extra pics. Certainly not apple, that was a 2005 colour and didn't come in giant HW. @ksuromax, any ideas?





houseof999 said:


> I just looked up light Olive and if that is the same one then I'll be sadly disappointed. The pics of this bag in the listing looks so much brighter and saturated that it's hard to believe it's light Olive. I know lighting can affect the color seen on the monitor vary but the color difference just seems way too drastic, right?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> this is Light Olive Town tag (pic credit to Yoogi's)
> imho, too different


Yoogi's stuff is always underlit but yes, there's a big difference. Any ideas on what you think it could be?


----------



## ksuromax

i can only guess that the bag faded and they enhanced the pics, as it does not look like anything valid (as far as the chart stands)


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i can only guess that the bag faded and they enhanced the pics, as it does not look like anything valid (as far as the chart stands)


Yup, confusing. It has the distressed rose gold studs, the light gold zipper and the blank zipper head of a 2010 colour...if they enhanced the colour that much they should be sued .


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Yup, confusing. It has the distressed rose gold studs, the light gold zipper and the blank zipper head of a 2010 colour...if they enhanced the colour that much they should be sued .


yep, totally! 
that's how i got caught with my Rose Thulian Day - pics were terribly deceiving, enhanced to make it look RED, and not pinkish pale red what it was in real life (the one i redied)


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> yep, totally!
> that's how i got caught with my Rose Thulian Day - pics were terribly deceiving, enhanced to make it look RED, and not pinkish pale red what it was in real life (the one i redied)


I'm guessing they manipulated a light olive. The zipper cloth colour is about the right tone against the leather.


----------



## atlantis1982

muchstuff said:


> I'm guessing they manipulated a light olive. The zipper cloth colour is about the right tone against the leather.


Here is a photo of a 2010 light olive (from blog.spotted.fashion) that looks similar.  So maybe it is possible for this color to photograph very "saturated" in some lights?


----------



## houseof999

atlantis1982 said:


> Here is a photo of a 2010 light olive (from blog.spotted.fashion) that looks similar.  So maybe it is possible for this color to photograph very "saturated" in some lights?


Whoa! That looks like a nice spring leafy green to me! That looks nothing like the YC one!
ETA: this has different hardware though.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Whoa! That looks like a nice spring leafy green to me! That looks nothing like the YC one!
> ETA: this has different hardware though.





atlantis1982 said:


> Here is a photo of a 2010 light olive (from blog.spotted.fashion) that looks similar.  So maybe it is possible for this color to photograph very "saturated" in some lights?


As I mentioned Yoogi’s lighting is quite subdued compared to some. It’s always hard to say just how much various photos are enhanced...the colours on the charts aren’t always that great a representation of the colours on the bags IRL either! I always try to pull up as many photos as I can of whatever colour I’m looking for. Between google and the threads on TPF I can usually get a fair idea of what the colour will look like. Usually .


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> As I mentioned Yoogi’s lighting is quite subdued compared to some. It’s always hard to say just how much various photos are enhanced...the colours on the charts aren’t always that great a representation of the colours on the bags IRL either! I always try to pull up as many photos as I can of whatever colour I’m looking for. Between google and the threads on TPF I can usually get a fair idea of what the colour will look like. Usually .


Well in that case I guess it's light Olive after all. As predicted, no chance of getting additional info.  Just got this reply from the seller:


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Well in that case I guess it's light Olive after all. As predicted, no chance of getting additional info.  Just got this reply from the seller:
> View attachment 4564517


I get the impression they’re a pretty big outfit so you can kinda see why .


----------



## rouge13

ksuromax said:


> i am comfortable to give you green light, authentic in my opinion


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> I get the impression they’re a pretty big outfit so you can kinda see why .


Outfit? Did you mean outlet?


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Outfit? Did you mean outlet?


No, outfit, as in company.


----------



## ksuromax

rouge13 said:


> Thank you so much!!!


pleasure!


----------



## Mathildel17

Bonjour, pouvez-vous m'aider à identifier ce balenciaga? Merci


----------



## ksuromax

Mathildel17 said:


> Bonjour, pouvez-vous m'aider à identifier ce balenciaga? Merci


Not authentic, sorry


----------



## Pilblad

Hello fellow bag lovers,
Could you please help ease my mind and authenticate this new to me metallic edge city?
Do you also know what season it’s from?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

Pilblad said:


> Hello fellow bag lovers,
> Could you please help ease my mind and authenticate this new to me metallic edge city?
> Do you also know what season it’s from?
> 
> Thank you for your help!
> 
> View attachment 4565394
> View attachment 4565395
> View attachment 4565396
> View attachment 4565397
> View attachment 4565402
> View attachment 4565403
> View attachment 4565404
> View attachment 4565405
> View attachment 4565406


Authentic AW 2018


----------



## Pilblad

ksuromax said:


> Authentic AW 2018


Thank you so much! Really appreciate what you do here


----------



## mettent

Hi all 
Can someone authenticate this for me? 

Item name: Balenciaga city bag light brown distressed leather
Item no: 303283456302
Seller ID: swanseastar1984
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/303283456302

Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

mettent said:


> Hi all
> Can someone authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga city bag light brown distressed leather
> Item no: 303283456302
> Seller ID: swanseastar1984
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/303283456302
> 
> Thanks!


Auction is over, if you were the winner please repost with the needed pics, see link below.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## ksuromax

Pilblad said:


> Thank you so much! Really appreciate what you do here


my pleasure!


----------



## LoveJoos

Hi authenticators 
Please help to authentic this balenciaga 
Thank you so much again


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Hi authenticators
> Please help to authentic this balenciaga
> Thank you so much again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4566214
> View attachment 4566215
> View attachment 4566216
> View attachment 4566217
> View attachment 4566218
> View attachment 4566219
> View attachment 4566220
> View attachment 4566221
> View attachment 4566222
> View attachment 4566223


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## striveforluxury

Hello again! 

I have finally received the bag today. Here are the additional photos including the rivet for your reference. Hoping opinion about authenticity would not change.

Thank you! ❤️


----------



## kerstinmaria

houseof999 said:


> I just looked up light Olive and if that is the same one then I'll be sadly disappointed. The pics of this bag in the listing looks so much brighter and saturated that it's hard to believe it's light Olive. I know lighting can affect the color seen on the monitor vary but the color difference just seems way too drastic, right?





ksuromax said:


> i can only guess that the bag faded and they enhanced the pics, as it does not look like anything valid (as far as the chart stands)





muchstuff said:


> Yoogi's stuff is always underlit but yes, there's a big difference. Any ideas on what you think it could be?



Hi! I just saw your conversation and thought this might help. There was a limited edition Lime Green in 2010. https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/balenciaga-lime-lambskin-leather-motorcycle-city-bag.html Maybe that could be it?


----------



## LoveJoos

Thank you for your reply 
Can advise color of the bag?
The color on bag is black but the serial number doesn't end with 1000
Thought black is 1000
Maybe it had been recolor?


----------



## muchstuff

striveforluxury said:


> Hello again!
> 
> I have finally received the bag today. Here are the additional photos including the rivet for your reference. Hoping opinion about authenticity would not change.
> 
> Thank you! ❤️


I think you're fine.


----------



## ksuromax

LoveJoos said:


> Thank you for your reply
> Can advise color of the bag?
> The color on bag is black but the serial number doesn't end with 1000
> Thought black is 1000
> Maybe it had been recolor?


back then not all bags had the colour code, yours looks absolutely fine, don't worry


----------



## ksuromax

kerstinmaria said:


> Hi! I just saw your conversation and thought this might help. There was a limited edition Lime Green in 2010. https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/balenciaga-lime-lambskin-leather-motorcycle-city-bag.html Maybe that could be it?


thank you!! but it's not the same green


----------



## muchstuff

kerstinmaria said:


> Hi! I just saw your conversation and thought this might help. There was a limited edition Lime Green in 2010. https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/balenciaga-lime-lambskin-leather-motorcycle-city-bag.html Maybe that could be it?


Hmmm, interesting. FP has another one that they don't mention as a limited colour, same green, same colour code. I think it may just be a colour that was missed off of the charts? OP's bag has rose gold HW and I don't know as they'd make a limited colour with various hardware choices but that's just surmise. Without seeing the tag back on the rose gold bag we'll never know for sure but it could be the same green.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> thank you!! but it's not the same green


Doesn't look the same ksuro but who knows what difference the lighting is making? The lighting on the rose gold could be a lot warmer? Zipper tape looks the same colour. But the rose gold does look like a warmer colour. Guess we'll never know for sure. Pretty coincidental that there's another green from 2010.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Doesn't look the same ksuro but who knows what difference the lighting is making? The lighting on the rose gold could be a lot warmer? Zipper tape looks the same colour. But the rose gold does look like a warmer colour. Guess we'll never know for sure. Pretty coincidental that there's another green from 2010.


look, both have reg hw and both are from Yoogi's (same lighting, i presume) 
look at the colour codes and the zipper tape


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> look, both have reg hw and both are from Yoogi's (same lighting, i presume)
> look at the colour codes and the zipper tape


Yes, but I’m confused. What does that have to do with the OP’s rose gold? We don’t know the code on that one?


----------



## muchstuff

These are both FP and they're both light olive, look how different they look. Lighting simply isn't dependable.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Yes, but I’m confused. What does that have to do with the OP’s rose gold? We don’t know the code on that one?


ah, yes, you are right, colour code on that one was not provided, we just took it from the Seller's description that it was Light Olive 
but then again, we cannot be sure which green that one is until we see the tag, because even the zipper tape is not clear on any of the pics provided in the listing.


----------



## striveforluxury

muchstuff said:


> I think you're fine.



Yay! Thank you very much for all the help! Balenciaga authenticators here are truly reliable (pleasant, respectful, fast replies etc). ❤️


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> These are both FP and they're both light olive, look how different they look. Lighting simply isn't dependable.
> View attachment 4566368
> View attachment 4566369


we cannot exclude the fading factor either, who knows what these bags had been through??


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> ah, yes, you are right, colour code on that one was not provided, we just took it from the Seller's description that it was Light Olive
> but then again, we cannot be sure which green that one is until we see the tag, because even the zipper tape is not clear on any of the pics provided in the listing.


Yeah, here's the original rose gold HW bag again for reference. if I had to guess it does look like an enhanced version of light olive over the lime green. I just find it odd that there's a lime green for 2010 that's previously not known from the chart. Coincidence I guess..


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> we cannot exclude the fading factor either, who knows what these bags had been through??


True.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> These are both FP and they're both light olive, look how different they look. Lighting simply isn't dependable.
> View attachment 4566368
> View attachment 4566369


now the more i look at the pics here and there, the more i get convinced that OP's one is NOT Light Olive 
just way too different from all Light Olive ones i can find 
and this brings us back to the basics - need to see the back of the tag


----------



## muchstuff

striveforluxury said:


> Yay! Thank you very much for all the help! Balenciaga authenticators here are truly reliable (pleasant, respectful, fast replies etc). ❤️


Thanks, our pleasure!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> now the more i look at the pics here and there, the more i get convinced that OP's one is NOT Light Olive
> just way too different from all Light Olive ones i can find
> and this brings us back to the basics - need to see the back of the tag


 We're going in circles. Even if you look at the two light olives I posted from FP the zipper tapes look totally different.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> We're going in circles. Even if you look at the two light olives I posted from FP the zipper tapes look totally different.


actually not, they both look khaki to me, it's the zipper that deceives your perception
the one with reg hw is stuffed and her 'belly' is in the shade, while the RG hw one shows obvious light reflection on the zipper teeth, if i remove the zippers both tapes look the same, just one shade darker on the left due to the light falling from the back


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> actually not, they both look khaki to me, it's the zipper that deceives your perception
> the one with reg hw is stuffed and her 'belly' is in the shade, while the RG hw one shows obvious light reflection on the zipper teeth, if i remove the zippers both tapes look the same, just one shade darker on the left due to the light falling from the back


Possibly, I’m on my Mac so we’re looking with different monitors. At any rate my eyes are going square, time for sleep!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Possibly, I’m on my Mac so we’re looking with different monitors. At any rate my eyes are going square, time for sleep!


rest well!


----------



## LoveJoos

Oh ok 
Sounded like the bag is very old when u said" back then... "
How old is it the bag can I asked?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

LoveJoos said:


> Oh ok
> Sounded like the bag is very old when u said" back then... "
> How old is it the bag can I asked?


AW 2010 - 10 years


----------



## LoveJoos

Oh wow..
What a gem..


----------



## ksuromax

LoveJoos said:


> Oh wow..
> What a gem..


she is, indeed! enjoy!


----------



## evangelineltz

muchstuff said:


> Missing pics of the bale, rivet, front of tag, full back of tag with made in Italy showing.





muchstuff said:


> Missing pics of the bale, rivet, front of tag, full back of tag with made in Italy showing.



Sorry, it took awhile to obtain all the requested pics! Thanks so much for looking at this for me!


----------



## muchstuff

evangelineltz said:


> Sorry, it took awhile to obtain all the requested pics! Thanks so much for looking at this for me!


Looks fine, authentic in my opinion.


----------



## ayxyao

Hello experts!! Please help me authenticate this beauty


----------



## ksuromax

ayxyao said:


> Hello experts!! Please help me authenticate this beauty


Authentic, AW 2012 Cumin


----------



## ayxyao

ksuromax said:


> Authentic, AW 2012 Cumin


Great thanks @ksuromax


----------



## ksuromax

ayxyao said:


> Great thanks @ksuromax


welcome!


----------



## missucc

Hello Ladies,

I got this on eBay. It's been a while since I've bought a Bal, something about the rivet and tag just seems off to me. Please let me know your thoughts.

Item Name: Weekender
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/333305224380


----------



## muchstuff

missucc said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I got this on eBay. It's been a while since I've bought a Bal, something about the rivet and tag just seems off to me. Please let me know your thoughts.
> 
> Item Name: Weekender
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/333305224380
> 
> View attachment 4568378
> View attachment 4568379
> View attachment 4568380
> View attachment 4568381


The style code on the tag is for a First. Not authentic in my opinion.


----------



## missucc

muchstuff said:


> The style code on the tag is for a First. Not authentic in my opinion.


The rivet grooves are also very short. But the leather and studs are very identical to my other Bals. So it got me super confused.

Thank you for your authentication. I will have to get a refund.


----------



## muchstuff

missucc said:


> The rivet grooves are also very short. But the leather and studs are very identical to my other Bals. So it got me super confused.


Can you post a clearer pic of the tag back and the rivet not on an angle? If I try to zoom in on the tag it's too blurry. I'd be curious to get a better look. Are all of the rivets shallow?


----------



## muchstuff

missucc said:


> The rivet grooves are also very short. But the leather and studs are very identical to my other Bals. So it got me super confused.
> 
> Thank you for your authentication. I will have to get a refund.


As well, an "M" tag is F/W 2011. The "made in italy" on the tag back should be uppercase. You have a good argument in that the style codes are incorrect and different on both the front and back of the tag, and that the "made in italy" is incorrect.


----------



## tatertot

All are off, this is fake. 



missucc said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I got this on eBay. It's been a while since I've bought a Bal, something about the rivet and tag just seems off to me. Please let me know your thoughts.
> 
> Item Name: Weekender
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/333305224380
> 
> View attachment 4568378
> View attachment 4568379
> View attachment 4568380
> View attachment 4568381


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

tatertot said:


> All are off, this is fake.


Yes, I asked for a better pic of the tag back and the rivets because I like to study the details on the non-authentic bags. I wouldn't be changing my opinion of not authentic.


----------



## missucc

muchstuff said:


> Can you post a clearer pic of the tag back and the rivet not on an angle? If I try to zoom in on the tag it's too blurry. I'd be curious to get a better look. Are all of the rivets shallow?


Tatertot just confirmed it's fake. But photos for your amusement anyways. It's not your typical fake with a fat square notch. It's semi round like a V. Never seen this before, but like I said, it's been a while since I've bought a Bal.


----------



## muchstuff

missucc said:


> Tatertot just confirmed it's fake. But photos for your amusement anyways. It's not your typical fake with a fat square notch. It's semi round like a V. Never seen this before, but like I said, it's been a while since I've bought a Bal.


Yes, as mentioned the "made in italy" and the wrong style codes are enough to confirm it being a fake. Thanks, I wanted a clear look at the numeric font they used.


----------



## Juana Abetria

Hi there can you help me authenticate this one.

Item Name:balenciaga city in anthracite color
Item Number:
Seller ID:chaserstar
Link:https://mobile.carousell.com/p/balenciaga-city-in-anthracite-color-244802531/


----------



## muchstuff

Juana Abetria said:


> Hi there can you help me authenticate this one.
> 
> Item Name:balenciaga city in anthracite color
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:chaserstar
> Link:https://mobile.carousell.com/p/balenciaga-city-in-anthracite-color-244802531/


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Juana Abetria

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you very much.


----------



## muchstuff

Juana Abetria said:


> Thank you very much.


My pleasure!


----------



## __maryb__

Hi everyone ,

I’ ve been looking for a long time , for a medium Giant motorcycle in black leather and gold !

I found this one , he looks good but i need your expertise , because this model is sold out everywhere but i really want it , and the offer of the seller is very attractive  ! 

Many thanks for your help , and this is the picture the seller send me i don’t have more .

Thanks , Mary


----------



## muchstuff

__maryb__ said:


> Hi everyone ,
> 
> I’ ve been looking for a long time , for a medium Giant motorcycle in black leather and gold !
> 
> I found this one , he looks good but i need your expertise , because this model is sold out everywhere but i really want it , and the offer of the seller is very attractive  !
> 
> Many thanks for your help , and this is the picture the seller send me i don’t have more .
> 
> Thanks , Mary


The pics aren't fantastic but I'd say authentic in my opinion.


----------



## tmc88

hi ladies, I was wondering if any of you would be able to tell if this is authentic based off of these pictures? I requested specific pictures from the seller but she just sent me the same ones. I would appreciate any help... thank you! 

item name: BALENCIAGA Classic City Vintage Lambskin Black Handbag 115748 Authentic 5261383
item number: 283643723692
seller: gstarr01
link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/283643723692


----------



## muchstuff

tmc88 said:


> hi ladies, I was wondering if any of you would be able to tell if this is authentic based off of these pictures? I requested specific pictures from the seller but she just sent me the same ones. I would appreciate any help... thank you!
> 
> item name: BALENCIAGA Classic City Vintage Lambskin Black Handbag 115748 Authentic 5261383
> item number: 283643723692
> seller: gstarr01
> link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/283643723692


The first pic is a stock pic and not her own. I don't see anything immediately alarming but we're missing the majority of the pics needed.


----------



## tmc88

muchstuff said:


> The first pic is a stock pic and not her own. I don't see anything immediately alarming but we're missing the majority of the pics needed.


thanks for the quick reply! I've messaged her asking again so I'll post it if she sends any new ones


----------



## muchstuff

tmc88 said:


> thanks for the quick reply! I've messaged her asking again so I'll post it if she sends any new ones


Sounds good.


----------



## Liz84

Hi.. 
Just knew that there is a forum to help us authenticate a bag.. (big love!) Could anyone help me authenticate this Balenciaga metallic edge small in blue nuit.. thank you so much!!


----------



## Graciemoo6

Hi can you please confirm whether this bag is authentic? Many thanks indeed


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Liz84 said:


> Hi..
> Just knew that there is a forum to help us authenticate a bag.. (big love!) Could anyone help me authenticate this Balenciaga metallic edge small in blue nuit.. thank you so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4569657
> View attachment 4569661
> View attachment 4569662
> View attachment 4569663
> View attachment 4569664
> View attachment 4569665
> View attachment 4569666


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

Graciemoo6 said:


> Hi can you please confirm whether this bag is authentic? Many thanks indeed


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Liz84

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you so much.. appreciate your feedback


----------



## muchstuff

Liz84 said:


> Thank you so much.. appreciate your feedback


Any time!


----------



## Graciemoo6

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you x


----------



## muchstuff

Graciemoo6 said:


> Thank you x


My pleasure!


----------



## lilapot

missucc said:


> Tatertot just confirmed it's fake. But photos for your amusement anyways. It's not your typical fake with a fat square notch. It's semi round like a V. Never seen this before, but like I said, it's been a while since I've bought a Bal.



I hope it’s okay to comment but everytime I see this code (code ending in 3444) on a bag, bag is fake so I just always assume that this is the code that fake manufacturers use. ☺️


----------



## Ariel Manto

I wonder if you could have a quick look at this one for me, please? Looking over the self-help posts here on the Purse Forum,  I'm not sure if the colour is one that seems to correspond with that season, and also the thread on the top of the silver tag might not be right. But I am very much a novice: this would be my first Balenciaga purchase, and to be honest I do not know what I am looking at.  There is a 14 day return offered on this bag,  which seems reassuring, but if it's obviously a fake I would rather not buy it. Many thanks! 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/174070334185


----------



## muchstuff

Ariel Manto said:


> I wonder if you could have a quick look at this one for me, please? Looking over the self-help posts here on the Purse Forum,  I'm not sure if the colour is one that seems to correspond with that season, and also the thread on the top of the silver tag might not be right. But I am very much a novice: this would be my first Balenciaga purchase, and to be honest I do not know what I am looking at.  There is a 14 day return offered on this bag,  which seems reassuring, but if it's obviously a fake I would rather not buy it. Many thanks!
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/174070334185


Authentic in my opinion. Other than somewhat darkened handles and a bit of fading she looks to be in nice shape. Not rare but 07 was a good year for leather generally.


----------



## Ariel Manto

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. Other than somewhat darkened handles and a bit of fading she looks to be in nice shape. Not rare but 07 was a good year for leather generally.


----------



## Ariel Manto

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. Other than somewhat darkened handles and a bit of fading she looks to be in nice shape. Not rare but 07 was a good year for leather generally.


Thank you so much - that is very helpful, and I much appreciate it.


----------



## muchstuff

Ariel Manto said:


> Thank you so much - that is very helpful, and I much appreciate it.


Any time!


----------



## tmc88

hi! can someone authenticate this for me please? thank you! 
Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Classic City motorcycle bag in Anthracite - Medium
Item Number: 323939198108
Seller ID: rardede_k0si5sjyb
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/323939198108
and some additional photos she sent me


----------



## ksuromax

tmc88 said:


> hi! can someone authenticate this for me please? thank you!
> Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Classic City motorcycle bag in Anthracite - Medium
> Item Number: 323939198108
> Seller ID: rardede_k0si5sjyb
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/323939198108
> and some additional photos she sent me
> View attachment 4572405
> View attachment 4572406
> View attachment 4572407
> View attachment 4572408
> View attachment 4572409
> View attachment 4572410
> View attachment 4572411


Authentic
2015 AW Gris Fossil (not Anthra)


----------



## tmc88

ksuromax said:


> Authentic
> 2015 AW Gris Fossil (not Anthra)


Thank you!  also thanks for the color clarification... I was questioning that but wasn't sure


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

tmc88 said:


> Thank you!  also thanks for the color clarification... I was questioning that but wasn't sure


my pleasure


----------



## Mimosae

Hello ! Can I ask for your help to authentificate this bag ? It appears a bit blue with this light but it’s grey. Bought it on Vestiaire Collective. Many many thanks !!!


----------



## ksuromax

Mimosae said:


> Hello ! Can I ask for your help to authentificate this bag ? It appears a bit blue with this light but it’s grey. Bought it on Vestiaire Collective. Many many thanks !!!


Authentic in my opinion
it is most probably an Outlet bag, as far as i know G12 officially was discontinued in 2016, but Outlets still have some (and with recent tags, not from past collections) i saw one (Town) with my own eyes this summer in Italy, and it was also Gris Fossil


----------



## Mimosae

Thank you so much for your answer. What make you think it’s an outlet ? It is because of the combination of city g12 and a recent tag ? Sorry I’m not sure to understand. Any chance to know what is the year then ? Thank you again


----------



## ksuromax

Mimosae said:


> Thank you so much for your answer. What make you think it’s an outlet ? It is because of the combination of city g12 and a recent tag ? Sorry I’m not sure to understand. Any chance to know what is the year then ? Thank you again


yes, because (as per Bal representative) G12 hardware was discontinued (for official collections at least) but i know for a fact that in Outlets they still get new/current seasons bags with G12.
Nothing is wrong with Outlet bags, they are perfectly fine, just wanted to let you know for your ref
Z stands for 2018 Spring/Summer


----------



## Mimosae

Ok !! That explains why I was confused when I was comparing pictures and when I was trying to guess the year ! Thank you a lot, have a good evening


----------



## mettent

Hi,
Can someone authenticate this for me?
Thank you so much!


----------



## ksuromax

mettent said:


> Hi,
> Can someone authenticate this for me?
> Thank you so much!
> View attachment 4572897
> View attachment 4572898
> View attachment 4572899
> View attachment 4572900
> View attachment 4572901
> View attachment 4572902
> View attachment 4572903
> View attachment 4572904
> View attachment 4572905


authentic


----------



## ksuromax

Mimosae said:


> Ok !! That explains why I was confused when I was comparing pictures and when I was trying to guess the year ! Thank you a lot, have a good evening


my pleasure


----------



## houseof999

She's is here! She's here! Thank you @muchstuff for finding this gorgeous bag! Miss Apple City just arrived! Wdyt think ladies?! Is she good? 
Item: Apple green City
Seller: boutiquelucs
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.cafr.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/323937695203
Additional pics:


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> She's is here! She's here! Thank you @muchstuff for finding this gorgeous bag! Miss Apple City just arrived! Wdyt think ladies?! Is she good?
> Item: Apple green City
> Seller: boutiquelucs
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.cafr.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/323937695203
> Additional pics:
> 
> View attachment 4574035
> View attachment 4574036
> View attachment 4574039
> 
> View attachment 4574035
> View attachment 4574036
> View attachment 4574039
> View attachment 4574043


Totally good to go!


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> Totally good to go!


Woo hoo! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Woo hoo! Thank you! Thank you!
> View attachment 4574216


Any time .


----------



## Donna29

Hello my aunt handed this to me so i really dont know where she got this or if this is authentic. Overall shes a beauty but it looks like this bag has been through a lot...its missing tassels and zipper pull..also i think the tag inside fell off and was simply restitched.. Please help me authenticate this. Thanks in advance


----------



## ksuromax

houseof999 said:


> Woo hoo! Thank you! Thank you!
> View attachment 4574216


  
Congrats!!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

Donna29 said:


> Hello my aunt handed this to me so i really dont know where she got this or if this is authentic. Overall shes a beauty but it looks like this bag has been through a lot...its missing tassels and zipper pull..also i think the tag inside fell off and was simply restitched.. Please help me authenticate this. Thanks in advance


Fake, unfortunately


----------



## jineet

Hi everyone, I don’t own a Balenciaga bag so I don’t have experience in identifying one. Tried to find online but doesn’t seem to help.. Please help me to see this city bag authenticity. Thank you very much!!


----------



## muchstuff

jineet said:


> Hi everyone, I don’t own a Balenciaga bag so I don’t have experience in identifying one. Tried to find online but doesn’t seem to help.. Please help me to see this city bag authenticity. Thank you very much!!


Authentic in my opinion, classic Twiggy.


----------



## Rizka

Hi everyone, I don’t own a Balenciaga bag so I don’t have experience in identifying one. Tried to find online but doesn’t seem to help.. Please help me to see this city bag authenticity. Thank you very much!!

Item name: authenticate Balenciaga small city edge black GHW 2018
Item link: https://shopee.co.id/product/830559/4903803609?smtt=0.0.9


----------



## ksuromax

Rizka said:


> Hi everyone, I don’t own a Balenciaga bag so I don’t have experience in identifying one. Tried to find online but doesn’t seem to help.. Please help me to see this city bag authenticity. Thank you very much!!
> 
> Item name: authenticate Balenciaga small city edge black GHW 2018
> Item link: https://shopee.co.id/product/830559/4903803609?smtt=0.0.9


hi, it looks promissing, but you are missing a few important pictures; bale, rivets and front of the tag, plus full bag face forward
Please, get those and re-post ref your original post


----------



## Rizka

Tks for your information...i will send again picts of my balenciaga...


----------



## Rizka

Hi everyone, please help me authenticate My balenciaga. I dont have a great deal of experience with balenciaga.
Item name: authenticate Balenciaga small city edge black GHW 2018
Item link: https://shopee.co.id/product/830559/4903803609?smtt=0.0.9


----------



## muchstuff

Rizka said:


> Hi everyone, please help me authenticate My balenciaga. I dont have a great deal of experience with balenciaga.
> Item name: authenticate Balenciaga small city edge black GHW 2018
> Item link: https://shopee.co.id/product/830559/4903803609?smtt=0.0.9


I see @ksuromax asked you for additional pics which have not been supplied. Please see the link below for pics needed and the format they need to be in. Close up, forward facing, no angles, clear.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Rizka

muchstuff said:


> I see @ksuromax asked you for additional pics which have not been supplied. Please see the link below for pics needed and the format they need to be in. Close up, forward facing, no angles, clear.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/




Tks for ur information...


----------



## muchstuff

Rizka said:


> Tks for ur information...


You’re just missing the bale and the rivet. Look at the examples in the link and repost, we’ll help you out.


----------



## reveriedoll45

Hi, this may be too late as I’ve already purchased the item from Vestiaire Collective but wanted to check since hearing bad things about VC. I purchased this from a person in the US selling, but it looks like a resell of jacket bought on VC from Hong Kong, which makes me worry. I appreciate any help! The original Hong Kong link is below:

Item Name: Balenciaga leather jacket
Item Number: 8058557
Seller ID: K
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...black-leather-balenciaga-jacket-8058557.shtml


----------



## muchstuff

reveriedoll45 said:


> Hi, this may be too late as I’ve already purchased the item from Vestiaire Collective but wanted to check since hearing bad things about VC. I purchased this from a person in the US selling, but it looks like a resell of jacket bought on VC from Hong Kong, which makes me worry. I appreciate any help! The original Hong Kong link is below:
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga leather jacket
> Item Number: 8058557
> Seller ID: K
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...black-leather-balenciaga-jacket-8058557.shtml


With jackets you're better off posting here:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bal-moto-jackets-pics-chat.910267/

Also, your link didn't work.


----------



## jaslinds

Hi could you please authenticate this wallet for me?  I'm not sure of the style name.
Many thanks x


----------



## muchstuff

jaslinds said:


> Hi could you please authenticate this wallet for me?  I'm not sure of the style name.
> Many thanks x
> 
> View attachment 4576696
> View attachment 4576696
> View attachment 4576698
> View attachment 4576698
> View attachment 4576696


Please repost with the pics of the logo and style numbers facing the camera, not on an angle. A better pic of the zipper head would be nice too.


----------



## jaslinds

jaslinds said:


> Hi could you please authenticate this wallet for me?  I'm not sure of the style name.
> Many thanks x
> 
> View attachment 4576696
> View attachment 4576696
> View attachment 4576698
> View attachment 4576698
> View attachment 4576696





muchstuff said:


> Please repost with the pics of the logo and style numbers facing the camera, not on an angle. A better pic of the zipper head would be nice too.



Please see more photos. Zipper is the best I could do (it’s quite difficult!).
Thanks again


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

jaslinds said:


> Please see more photos. Zipper is the best I could do (it’s quite difficult!).
> Thanks again


I'm not expert on Bal's slgs but I'd say authentic in my opinion. Colour is glycine.


----------



## jaslinds

muchstuff said:


> I'm not expert on Bal's slgs but I'd say authentic in my opinion. Colour is glycine.



Thank you so much for your speedy responses!  Much appreciated xx


----------



## muchstuff

jaslinds said:


> Thank you so much for your speedy responses!  Much appreciated xx


My pleasure!


----------



## magdalinka

Dear Balenciaga experts,
I bought this Balenciaga 2way bag in a second hand shop. It’s always been on my wish list but it wasn’t in the cards.. until now. Please help me put my mind at ease so I can start wearing this beauty right away. 
Thank you in advance for your time and expertise.


----------



## muchstuff

magdalinka said:


> Dear Balenciaga experts,
> I bought this Balenciaga 2way bag in a second hand shop. It’s always been on my wish list but it wasn’t in the cards.. until now. Please help me put my mind at ease so I can start wearing this beauty right away.
> Thank you in advance for your time and expertise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4577344
> View attachment 4577345
> View attachment 4577346
> View attachment 4577347


Not comfortable with some of the details, can you please repost a clear forward facing pic of the bale and a clear pic of that out of focus zipper head?


----------



## magdalinka

muchstuff said:


> Not comfortable with some of the details, can you please repost a clear forward facing pic of the bale and a clear pic of that out of focus zipper head?


Wow thank you so much for your fast reply. Here is the zipper head and I hope I didn’t misunderstand what you mean by bale.


----------



## muchstuff

magdalinka said:


> Wow thank you so much for your fast reply. Here is the zipper head and I hope I didn’t misunderstand what you mean by bale.


Sorry but this isn’t authentic.


----------



## magdalinka

muchstuff said:


> Sorry but this isn’t authentic.


Thank you again for your time. Disappointing, but I am glad I can return it.


----------



## muchstuff

magdalinka said:


> Thank you again for your time. Disappointing, but I am glad I can return it.


Sorry, better luck with the next one!


----------



## oreo713

Hello authenticators.     I am interested in this bag that is being auctioned on ebay, but when I looked up the numbers in the Balenciaga reference guide, the numbers seem to correspond to a different style bag than the one that is shown  Can you check it out for me please?  Thank you in advance.
Name; Balenciaga Arena Messenger Hobo
Seller: Allfancy_bargains
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/274073113578?ViewItem=&item=274073113578


----------



## muchstuff

oreo713 said:


> Hello authenticators.     I am interested in this bag that is being auctioned on ebay, but when I looked up the numbers in the Balenciaga reference guide, the numbers seem to correspond to a different style bag than the one that is shown  Can you check it out for me please?  Thank you in advance.
> Name; Balenciaga Arena Messenger Hobo
> Seller: Allfancy_bargains
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/274073113578?ViewItem=&item=274073113578


Sorry, not authentic.


----------



## oreo713

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, not authentic.


Thank you.  Is it due to the serial numbers?


----------



## muchstuff

oreo713 said:


> Thank you.  Is it due to the serial numbers?


Among others things, yes.


----------



## oreo713

muchstuff said:


> Among others things, yes.


Thank you again for saving me from making a mistake!!1


----------



## muchstuff

oreo713 said:


> Thank you again for saving me from making a mistake!!1


My pleasure! If you're looking for the authentic Balenciaga bag similar to that, it's called a courier and comes in two sizes, large and huge. This one's the large and I use it for travel as it's too big for me as an everyday bag for sure, I'm too short...


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Rizka

Rizka said:


> Tks for your information...i will send again picts of my balenciaga...


----------



## Rizka

ksuromax said:


> hi, it looks promissing, but you are missing a few important pictures; bale, rivets and front of the tag, plus full bag face forward
> Please, get those and re-post ref your original post


Tks ksuromax...i’ll send again my missing pic. Tks


----------



## ksuromax

Rizka said:


> Tks ksuromax...i’ll send again my missing pic. Tks


Authentic in my opinion


----------



## oreo713

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure! If you're looking for the authentic Balenciaga bag similar to that, it's called a courier and comes in two sizes, large and huge. This one's the large and I use it for travel as it's too big for me as an everyday bag for sure, I'm too short...
> View attachment 4577522


Thanks....what color is it, and what ear is it from?   Do you have it listed on ebay or another site?


----------



## Rizka

ksuromax said:


> Authentic in my opinion


Tks a lot for ur information,ksuromax...


----------



## ksuromax

Rizka said:


> Tks a lot for ur information,ksuromax...


my pleasure


----------



## muchstuff

oreo713 said:


> Thanks....what color is it, and what ear is it from?   Do you have it listed on ebay or another site?


No I’m not selling it, that was just for reference. Mine’s an 08 marine.


----------



## oreo713

muchstuff said:


> No I’m not selling it, that was just for reference. Mine’s an 08 marine.


It's beautiful


----------



## muchstuff

oreo713 said:


> It's beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## jineet

Hi everyone, I don’t own a Balenciaga bag so I don’t have experience in identifying one.. Please help me to see this city bag authenticity and model. Thank you very much!!


----------



## muchstuff

jineet said:


> Hi everyone, I don’t own a Balenciaga bag so I don’t have experience in identifying one.. Please help me to see this city bag authenticity and model. Thank you very much!!


Please repost with the photos needed, see link below. All pics must be close up, clear, forward-facing with no angles or bends in tags.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Niya

Hi there help me authenticate this balenciaga? Thanks before


----------



## muchstuff

Niya said:


> Hi there help me authenticate this balenciaga? Thanks before


Not authentic, sorry!


----------



## Niya

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry!


 Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

Niya said:


> Thanks


Any time.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Jay12345

Hi

Can you please help authenticate this Balenciaga First bag that is listed on eBay.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...rentrq:2c910f4316e0ada61bb9f0f5fff8f8c8|iid:1


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Jay12345 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you please help authenticate this Balenciaga First bag that is listed on eBay.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga-First-Hand-Bag-A-W-2006-in-Black-/264513690040?hash=item3d963e99b8&_trkparms=pageci:f5ef069b-fd7e-11e9-85d0-74dbd180cbe1|parentrq:2c910f4316e0ada61bb9f0f5fff8f8c8|iid:1
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Jay12345

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.



Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Jay12345 said:


> Thank you!


Any time.


----------



## tatiana6909

hi! saw this gorgeous balenciaga! could someone please check if it is authentic? thanks!

Item Name: Balenciaga Giant First
Item Number: 223637685347
Seller ID: watchyouwant2016
Link: https://www.ebay.ph/itm/223637685347?ul_noapp=true

additional photos below.


----------



## tatiana6909

tatiana6909 said:


> hi! saw this gorgeous balenciaga! could someone please check if it is authentic? thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Giant First
> Item Number: 223637685347
> Seller ID: watchyouwant2016
> Link: https://www.ebay.ph/itm/223637685347?ul_noapp=true
> 
> additional photos below.
> 
> View attachment 4582607
> View attachment 4582608
> View attachment 4582609
> View attachment 4582611



more photos


----------



## muchstuff

tatiana6909 said:


> more photos


Do you know if this bag's been dyed? The colour code is for the colour cyclamen which is a fairly bright pink.


----------



## inxshopper

Hi. Can you authenticate this work bag? Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

inxshopper said:


> Hi. Can you authenticate this work bag? Thanks!


What I see looks good, there's no pic of the tag back and the front isn't perfectly clear.


----------



## tatiana6909

muchstuff said:


> Do you know if this bag's been dyed? The colour code is for the colour cyclamen which is a fairly bright pink.


hi muchstuff! according to the seller, yes, the bag was dyed. she bought it in japan dyed already.


----------



## tatiana6909

hi! here's another one i am looking at. from the same seller but not in auction. could you please check if it's authentic? thanks!
Item Name (if you know it): Authentic Preowned Balenciage Covered Brogues Giant City Bag


----------



## Wollamie

Hi there,
I just got this Balenciaga from a consignment store (a well reputed one), and this is my first Balenciaga. Do you mind to take a look and authenticate this. 

Thank you in advance.

Item Name : balenciaga midday giant


----------



## muchstuff

tatiana6909 said:


> hi muchstuff! according to the seller, yes, the bag was dyed. she bought it in japan dyed already.


That would explain why the tag looks a little irregular. Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

tatiana6909 said:


> hi! here's another one i am looking at. from the same seller but not in auction. could you please check if it's authentic? thanks!
> Item Name (if you know it): Authentic Preowned Balenciage Covered Brogues Giant City Bag
> 
> View attachment 4582820


This one appears to be dyed as well. Odds of her buying them both redyed?


----------



## tatiana6909

muchstuff said:


> This one appears to be dyed as well. Odds of her buying them both redyed?


hmm.. will ask her about it. thanks for checking!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Wollamie said:


> Hi there,
> I just got this Balenciaga from a consignment store (a well reputed one), and this is my first Balenciaga. Do you mind to take a look and authenticate this.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item Name : balenciaga midday giant
> 
> View attachment 4582840
> View attachment 4582841
> View attachment 4582842
> View attachment 4582843
> View attachment 4582844
> View attachment 4582845
> View attachment 4582846
> View attachment 4582847
> View attachment 4582848
> View attachment 4582840
> View attachment 4582841
> View attachment 4582840
> View attachment 4582841
> View attachment 4582842
> View attachment 4582843
> View attachment 4582844
> View attachment 4582845
> View attachment 4582846
> View attachment 4582847
> View attachment 4582848
> View attachment 4582849
> View attachment 4582850


Obviously redyed but authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

tatiana6909 said:


> hmm.. will ask her about it. thanks for checking!


Checking the covered studs on this bag. You can see that the leather is worn away and the metal underneath has been painted/dyed black. I’d stay away from this one. Keep in mind also that dying can change the hand feel of the leather.  My guess is the seller is taking less than perfect bags and dying then reselling them. Not something I’d want to buy but that’s just me. Hope her prices aren’t high.


----------



## tatiana6909

muchstuff said:


> Checking the covered studs on this bag. You can see that the leather is worn away and the metal underneath has been painted/dyed black. I’d stay away from this one. Keep in mind also that dying can change the hand feel of the leather.  My guess is the seller is taking less than perfect bags and dying then reselling them. Not something I’d want to buy but that’s just me. Hope her prices aren’t high.


according to the seller, as far as she knows, this second bag is not dyed. 

so is the the first one a better pick even if that was redyed too? or much better to stay away from both bags? thanks so much!


----------



## muchstuff

tatiana6909 said:


> according to the seller, as far as she knows, this second bag is not dyed.
> 
> so is the the first one a better pick even if that was redyed too? or much better to stay away from both bags? thanks so much!


Well the second one as I said appears to have damaged studs which have been painted over.  Just my opinion but again as I mentioned dyed bags aren’t for me personally, especially when there are so many others to choose from. And again, what are the odds she purchased two dyed bags initially? These bags have colour codes on them, I’m guessing she doesn’t realize that.


----------



## tatiana6909

muchstuff said:


> Well the second one as I said appears to have damaged studs which have been painted over.  Just my opinion but again as I mentioned dyed bags aren’t for me personally, especially when there are so many others to choose from.


agreed! thanks so much for your time and your advice!


----------



## muchstuff

tatiana6909 said:


> agreed! thanks so much for your time and your advice!


My pleasure!


----------



## Wollamie

muchstuff said:


> Obviously redyed but authentic in my opinion.



Thank you so much for your information ^^


----------



## muchstuff

Wollamie said:


> Thank you so much for your information ^^


My pleasure!


----------



## ysims

Hello, could anyone look at this bag,  the seller said the bag was bought in 2017. Thank you very much.


----------



## muchstuff

ysims said:


> Hello, could anyone look at this bag,  the seller said the bag was bought in 2017. Thank you very much.
> View attachment 4584507
> View attachment 4584508
> View attachment 4584509
> View attachment 4584510
> View attachment 4584517


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## ysims

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Thank you very much


----------



## muchstuff

ysims said:


> Thank you very much


Most welcome!


----------



## sunshine137

Could you please let me know if these are authentic? They have the same serial number...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...946239?hash=item593b0f46bf:g:7lQAAOSw7xZddX7h
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Iconic-BAL...788819?hash=item2cfa78e853:g:gDgAAOSwY75dt05E


----------



## muchstuff

sunshine137 said:


> Could you please let me know if these are authentic? They have the same serial number...
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...946239?hash=item593b0f46bf:g:7lQAAOSw7xZddX7h
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Iconic-BAL...788819?hash=item2cfa78e853:g:gDgAAOSwY75dt05E


Missing some of the needed photos, and the ones shown for the first bag are either the wrong angle or blurry. Please see the link below for pics needed, they need to be close up, forward, facing, no angles, clear.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## sunshine137

muchstuff said:


> Missing some of the needed photos, and the ones shown for the first bag are either the wrong angle or blurry. Please see the link below for pics needed, they need to be close up, forward, facing, no angles, clear.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/



Is the serial number a red flag since they’re two different sellers with the same number? Just wondering if it’s a commonly copied number.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

sunshine137 said:


> Is the serial number a red flag since they’re two different sellers with the same number? Just wondering if it’s a commonly copied number.


All bags of the same style and hardware will have the same style number.


----------



## iuvcoach

Hi, Could someone please take a look at this bag and tell me if it is authentic?Thanks in advance 
Black City with Rose Gold Hardware


----------



## muchstuff

iuvcoach said:


> Hi, Could someone please take a look at this bag and tell me if it is authentic?Thanks in advance
> Black City with Rose Gold Hardware


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## iuvcoach

Thank you!!!


----------



## iuvcoach

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you!!


----------



## muchstuff

iuvcoach said:


> Thank you!!


My pleasure.


----------



## LoveJoos

Hi can this be authentic?
Look bit not right
Can help to advise?
Thanks for the help and reply and expertise again


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Hi can this be authentic?
> Look bit not right
> Can help to advise?
> Thanks for the help and reply and expertise again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4586576
> View attachment 4586577
> View attachment 4586578
> View attachment 4586579
> View attachment 4586580
> View attachment 4586581
> View attachment 4586582


Looks fine to me, authentic in my opinion.


----------



## LoveJoos

Thank you for your reply


----------



## LoveJoos

I have a question how come the serial number quality of engraving is quiet different?


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> I have a question how come the serial number quality of engraving is quiet different?


Compared to what?


----------



## LoveJoos

Maybe this?
The numbering of black is smaller in size too plus the quality


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Maybe this?
> The numbering of black is smaller in size too plus the quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4586603


Different years. The tag on the Part Time is consistent for it's year.


----------



## LoveJoos

Oh wow ok thank you so much for the enlightenment again 
So much to know and learn


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Oh wow ok thank you so much for the enlightenment again
> So much to know and learn


Any time.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Miss Strawberrita

*Hi! Would you please kindly authenticate this Balenciaga bag for me? It is the Tri-Color City released in 2010.*


----------



## muchstuff

pinkpout said:


> *Hi! Would you please kindly authenticate this Balenciaga bag for me? It is the Tri-Color City released in 2010.*
> View attachment 4586828
> View attachment 4586828
> View attachment 4586829
> View attachment 4586830
> View attachment 4586831
> View attachment 4586832
> View attachment 4586833
> View attachment 4586837
> View attachment 4586838
> View attachment 4586844
> View attachment 4586845
> View attachment 4586863
> View attachment 4586864
> View attachment 4586828
> View attachment 4586829
> View attachment 4586830
> View attachment 4586831
> View attachment 4586832
> View attachment 4586833
> View attachment 4586837
> View attachment 4586838
> View attachment 4586844
> View attachment 4586845
> View attachment 4586863
> View attachment 4586864


Authentic in my opinion, condition looks nice.


----------



## Miss Strawberrita

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, condition looks nice.


Yay! Thank you Muchstuff for the quick response, you're the best!


----------



## muchstuff

pinkpout said:


> Yay! Thank you Muchstuff for the quick response, you're the best!


My pleasure, any time!


----------



## amstevens714

Hello lovely authenticators,

I’m hoping someone wouldn’t mind helping me with this balenciaga city. I’m a bit confused by what I’m seeing about C dates being 2004 but this is metallic edge not introduced until 2014? I love this bag, please tell me I’m missing something :/. This might not have what you need for authentication, so I apologize if that’s the case.

item: metallic edge glacier acier city
Item#: 407177
Seller: fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-gold-metallic-edge-city-gris-acier-407177

thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide ❤️


----------



## ksuromax

amstevens714 said:


> Hello lovely authenticators,
> 
> I’m hoping someone wouldn’t mind helping me with this balenciaga city. I’m a bit confused by what I’m seeing about C dates being 2004 but this is metallic edge not introduced until 2014? I love this bag, please tell me I’m missing something :/. This might not have what you need for authentication, so I apologize if that’s the case.
> 
> item: metallic edge glacier acier city
> Item#: 407177
> Seller: fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-gold-metallic-edge-city-gris-acier-407177
> 
> thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide ❤️


not all pictures required are provided, but what i see looks good. 
It's from AW 2016


----------



## amstevens714

ksuromax said:


> not all pictures required are provided, but what i see looks good.
> It's from AW 2016



thank you to the moon ksuromax. It’s now shipped so I will send all necessary photos upon receipt. This was a big purchase for me so I was a bit panicked when I saw that they listed 2004 as the year (should have been more diligent before pressing buy ‍♀️) and the info I initially found corroborated that information. Now I see the letter has been used twice. Thank you again so much for helping me out of my panic. ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## lilapot

Hi,

Kindly check if this is genuine. It’s a private sale of a friend so I don’t have a link or other online details. Pls let me know if there are any redflags. Such a cute bag!

Thanks so much as always


----------



## ksuromax

amstevens714 said:


> thank you to the moon ksuromax. It’s now shipped so I will send all necessary photos upon receipt. This was a big purchase for me so I was a bit panicked when I saw that they listed 2004 as the year (should have been more diligent before pressing buy ‍♀️) and the info I initially found corroborated that information. Now I see the letter has been used twice. Thank you again so much for helping me out of my panic. ❤️❤️❤️❤️


most welcome


----------



## ksuromax

lilapot said:


> Hi,
> 
> Kindly check if this is genuine. It’s a private sale of a friend so I don’t have a link or other online details. Pls let me know if there are any redflags. Such a cute bag!
> 
> Thanks so much as always


Please, post the shots of the zipperhead underneath and the rivet


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Please, post the shots of the zipperhead underneath and the rivet





lilapot said:


> Hi,
> 
> Kindly check if this is genuine. It’s a private sale of a friend so I don’t have a link or other online details. Pls let me know if there are any redflags. Such a cute bag!
> 
> Thanks so much as always


Aside from the pics @ksuromax asked for could you please tell us what store the receipt is from? Is it an outlet store?


----------



## lilapot

muchstuff said:


> Aside from the pics @ksuromax asked for could you please tell us what store the receipt is from? Is it an outlet store?




Thankyou for the reply. Will ask and will post more pics when I get them. Can I ask what color this is? xx


----------



## bbglo1

Hello, I purchased this wallet from Bluefly many years ago and have always had a weird feeling about it. Would you please tell me if this is authentic?  Thank you for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

bbglo1 said:


> Hello, I purchased this wallet from Bluefly many years ago and have always had a weird feeling about it. Would you please tell me if this is authentic?  Thank you for your help!


Nothing here to make me think fake but let's get @ksuromax to look at it, she's better than I am with SLGs.


----------



## muchstuff

lilapot said:


> Thankyou for the reply. Will ask and will post more pics when I get them. Can I ask what color this is? xx


If this bag is an outlet bag which I suspect it may be, the colours used aren't always ones used for the bags for that season. Plus our colour charts for the last few years are nowhere near complete. Wish I could be more helpful.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ziiarch

Hello,

My recent purchase was the first bag (2006 seller told that), since I won bidding from ebay. I wasn’t sure if it’s real. There’s no mirror since the seller broke it. Kindly check below. If you need more picture, I’d glad to send more.


----------



## muchstuff

ziiarch said:


> Hello,
> 
> My recent purchase was the first bag (2006 seller told that), since I won bidding from ebay. I wasn’t sure if it’s real. There’s no mirror since the seller broke it. Kindly check below. If you need more picture, I’d glad to send more.


What I see so far looks good but please check the link below and post all photos needed. A better shot of the silver tag as well please, I know it's hard to do but that pic isn't readable. All pics must be clear, close up, forward-facing, with no weird angles.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## bbglo1

muchstuff said:


> Nothing here to make me think fake but let's get @ksuromax to look at it, she's better than I am with SLGs.


Thank you Muchstuff! I’ll keep an eye out for her response.


----------



## ziiarch

muchstuff said:


> What I see so far looks good but please check the link below and post all photos needed. A better shot of the silver tag as well please, I know it's hard to do but that pic isn't readable. All pics must be clear, close up, forward-facing, with no weird angles.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/




I hope now you can read it, as its reflection too hard to take a pic.


----------



## muchstuff

ziiarch said:


> View attachment 4589207
> View attachment 4589208
> View attachment 4589209
> View attachment 4589210
> View attachment 4589207
> 
> 
> 
> I hope now you can read it, as its reflection too hard to take a pic.


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## ziiarch

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## muchstuff

ziiarch said:


> Thanks a lot!


My pleasure!


----------



## ksuromax

bbglo1 said:


> Hello, I purchased this wallet from Bluefly many years ago and have always had a weird feeling about it. Would you please tell me if this is authentic?  Thank you for your help!





muchstuff said:


> Nothing here to make me think fake but let's get @ksuromax to look at it, she's better than I am with SLGs.


i don't see anything alarming either. 
Looks good to me


----------



## bbglo1

ksuromax said:


> i don't see anything alarming either.
> Looks good to me


I feel so much better about it now. I read that Bluefly was known for selling fakes so it really worried me. Thank you so much @ksuromax and @muchstuff!


----------



## LoveJoos

Hi authenticators 
Can this be authentic balenciaga?
Please help to advise
Many thanks again


----------



## LoveJoos

Very sorry for the duplicate photo


----------



## BBBagHag

Hi all,
I would really appreciate you taking a look at this bag. And if you can tell me the year and color that would be a bonus! Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

bbglo1 said:


> I feel so much better about it now. I read that Bluefly was known for selling fakes so it really worried me. Thank you so much @ksuromax and @muchstuff!


Any time!


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Hi authenticators
> Can this be authentic balenciaga?
> Please help to advise
> Many thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4589629
> View attachment 4589630
> View attachment 4589631
> View attachment 4589632
> View attachment 4589633
> View attachment 4589634
> View attachment 4589629
> View attachment 4589630
> View attachment 4589631
> View attachment 4589632
> View attachment 4589633
> View attachment 4589634


Unless the photos you post are in the format we need we can’t help you. These are all on angles and useless. Plus you’re missing the back of the zipper head. Please, we’ve had this conversation more than once, post photos that are clear, close up, facing the camera straight on.


----------



## ksuromax

BBBagHag said:


> Hi all,
> I would really appreciate you taking a look at this bag. And if you can tell me the year and color that would be a bonus! Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4589655
> View attachment 4589656
> View attachment 4589657
> View attachment 4589658
> View attachment 4589659
> View attachment 4589660
> View attachment 4589661
> View attachment 4589662


Authentic, imo
FW 2014
Charbon, perhaps?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## BBBagHag

Thank you friend!



ksuromax said:


> Authentic, imo
> FW 2014
> Charbon, perhaps?


----------



## ksuromax

BBBagHag said:


> Thank you friend!


my pleasure


----------



## CORMIER

Hello,
Please can someone help me go authenticate this for me ?
Item name : Giant work
Thank you very Much for your help,
Best regards,


----------



## Giant21Lover

muchstuff said:


> Not to worry, I don't upset easily [emoji38].


I just bought a bag on fashionette ( german online store) and it looks like the same, Black City S , since the description of the bags on that website is confusing. 
So I just wanted to know if Bal bags still have the paper that says the year and material. Or the lil leather patch? 
And what year is it from
My Tag says 431621 1000 W 568008
But I'm gonna post it fully tomorrow when there is light to take pics. 
Tried to find out more about the letters and the year, but it stopped with 2017 everywhere.
Thank you, and I am sorry if this is the wrong thread, but I searched the whole bal forum abd couldnt find that bag, only here on the authenticate this.


----------



## amstevens714

amstevens714 said:


> Hello lovely authenticators,
> 
> I’m hoping someone wouldn’t mind helping me with this balenciaga city. I’m a bit confused by what I’m seeing about C dates being 2004 but this is metallic edge not introduced until 2014? I love this bag, please tell me I’m missing something :/. This might not have what you need for authentication, so I apologize if that’s the case.
> 
> item: metallic edge glacier acier city
> Item#: 407177
> Seller: fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-gold-metallic-edge-city-gris-acier-407177
> 
> thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide ❤️



just here to add any additional photos that I think are needed for authentication. Thank you SO very much for any help. If I missed a photo, please let me know. Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

amstevens714 said:


> just here to add any additional photos that I think are needed for authentication. Thank you SO very much for any help. If I missed a photo, please let me know. Thank you!


Looks fine to me.


----------



## muchstuff

Giant21Lover said:


> I just bought a bag on fashionette ( german online store) and it looks like the same, Black City S , since the description of the bags on that website is confusing.
> So I just wanted to know if Bal bags still have the paper that says the year and material. Or the lil leather patch?
> And what year is it from
> My Tag says 431621 1000 W 568008
> But I'm gonna post it fully tomorrow when there is light to take pics.
> Tried to find out more about the letters and the year, but it stopped with 2017 everywhere.
> Thank you, and I am sorry if this is the wrong thread, but I searched the whole bal forum abd couldnt find that bag, only here on the authenticate this.


Your tag indicates a black City small from the current season.


----------



## muchstuff

CORMIER said:


> Hello,
> Please can someone help me go authenticate this for me ?
> Item name : Giant work
> Thank you very Much for your help,
> Best regards,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4589983
> View attachment 4589984
> View attachment 4589985
> View attachment 4589986
> View attachment 4589987


Please post pics of the back of the zipper head and the rivets. Reference this post number when you repost please.


----------



## amstevens714

muchstuff said:


> Looks fine to me.



Thanks so much muchstuff. I greatly appreciate your help ❤️ I love the bag and am so excited about it, but gosh is it heavy! Lol


----------



## muchstuff

amstevens714 said:


> Thanks so much muchstuff. I greatly appreciate your help ❤️ I love the bag and am so excited about it, but gosh is it heavy! Lol


You should see some of the stuff I carry .


----------



## amstevens714

muchstuff said:


> You should see some of the stuff I carry .



hahah ! What we do for beauty!! lol


----------



## Page31

Hi.
Would like to ask your opinion if this preowned Balenciaga is authentic, i think it's a First, though from seller's post it's a classic city, bought it from ebay. thanks in adv!


----------



## LoveJoos

Noted 
Bit hard to advise seller to pic correct angle 
Will try
Sorry for the trouble caused


----------



## muchstuff

Page31 said:


> Hi.
> Would like to ask your opinion if this preowned Balenciaga is authentic, i think it's a First, though from seller's post it's a classic city, bought it from ebay. thanks in adv!
> View attachment 4590392
> View attachment 4590394
> View attachment 4590395
> View attachment 4590396
> View attachment 4590397
> View attachment 4590398
> View attachment 4590399
> View attachment 4590392
> View attachment 4590394
> View attachment 4590395
> View attachment 4590396
> View attachment 4590397


Authentic in my opinion. And yes, it’s a First.


----------



## muchstuff

LoveJoos said:


> Noted
> Bit hard to advise seller to pic correct angle
> Will try
> Sorry for the trouble caused


You could try explaining what you need and maybe send an example. Just tell them to take clear close up pics facing the camera with no angles. I appreciate that you can’t control what they send but we can’t help without the proper pics.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Page31

Page31 said:


> Hi.
> Would like to ask your opinion if this preowned Balenciaga is authentic, i think it's a First, though from seller's post it's a classic city, bought it from ebay. thanks in adv!
> View attachment 4590392
> View attachment 4590394
> View attachment 4590395
> View attachment 4590396
> View attachment 4590397
> View attachment 4590398
> View attachment 4590399
> View attachment 4590392
> View attachment 4590394
> View attachment 4590395
> View attachment 4590396
> View attachment 4590397





muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. And yes, it’s a First.


....much appreciated!


----------



## ayxyao

Hello.. need your expert opinion AGAIN!!


----------



## muchstuff

Page31 said:


> ....much appreciated!


Any time!


----------



## muchstuff

ayxyao said:


> Hello.. need your expert opinion AGAIN!!


Missing pics of the rivet and the back of the zipper head. Tag back pic needs to be entire, clear, and forward/facing.


----------



## lilapot

muchstuff said:


> If this bag is an outlet bag which I suspect it may be, the colours used aren't always ones used for the bags for that season. Plus our colour charts for the last few years are nowhere near complete. Wish I could be more helpful.



She said it was bought in the UK so maybe it was from an outlet like Bicester? A couple more pictures attached. Sorry these are the best she could do. She said she couldnt take a pic of the B under the zip head. It also doesnt come with a mirror.

If it’s an outlet bag, does it make it less valuable or something? 

Thank you so much xx


----------



## ayxyao

muchstuff said:


> Missing pics of the rivet and the back of the zipper head. Tag back pic needs to be entire, clear, and forward/facing.


Got it. I'll ask for more photos


----------



## muchstuff

lilapot said:


> She said it was bought in the UK so maybe it was from an outlet like Bicester? A couple more pictures attached. Sorry these are the best she could do. She said she couldnt take a pic of the B under the zip head. It also doesnt come with a mirror.
> 
> If it’s an outlet bag, does it make it less valuable or something?
> 
> Thank you so much xx


Unfortunately those pics don’t help. Plus still no rivet photo. The tag back looks OK but given the lack of pics I’m afraid I can’t personally authenticate. 
Outlet bags aren’t necessarily worth less IMO. We’re assuming tags with the additional “O” on the tag back are outlet, as their hardware, style, and/or colours usually don’t match the season their tags indicate. I have an “O”  bag myself and it’s authentic IMO.


----------



## lilapot

muchstuff said:


> Unfortunately those pics don’t help. Plus still no rivet photo. The tag back looks OK but given the lack of pics I’m afraid I can’t personally authenticate.
> Outlet bags aren’t necessarily worth less IMO. We’re assuming tags with the additional “O” on the tag back are outlet, as their hardware, style, and/or colours usually don’t match the season their tags indicate. I have an “O”  bag myself and it’s authentic IMO.



Thank you for this! Really helps a lot. 
I will have a think and if I get the bag, I will just post my own pictures of it to further confirm. xx


----------



## muchstuff

lilapot said:


> Thank you for this! Really helps a lot.
> I will have a think and if I get the bag, I will just post my own pictures of it to further confirm. xx


Sounds good.


----------



## CORMIER

muchstuff said:


> Please post pics of the back of the zipper head and the rivets. Reference this post number when you repost please.



hello, thank you for your answer, please find other pictures ... thank you very much for your help,

best regards,


----------



## muchstuff

CORMIER said:


> hello, thank you for your answer, please find other pictures ... thank you very much for your help,
> 
> best regards,


Neither the back of the zipper head nor the rivets are shown here. Please look at the link below for pics needed.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## CORMIER

muchstuff said:


> Neither the back of the zipper head nor the rivets are shown here. Please look at the link below for pics needed.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


Thank you for your answer,
This is the rivet and the back of the zipper head.
Best regards,


----------



## muchstuff

CORMIER said:


> Thank you for your answer,
> This is the rivet and the back of the zipper head.
> Best regards,


Going with authentic on this one.


----------



## CORMIER

muchstuff said:


> Going with authentic on this one.



Hello Muchstuff,
Thank you very much for you response,
I have a doubt because i thought the had to be the Signature LAMPO on the ZIP ?
Not on this bag ?
Thank you very much,
Best Regards,


----------



## ayxyao

Hello here are the pics again


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Beauty2c

Please authenticate this. Much appreciated. Just bought it but not sure about the color name , the year made and style number. Thanks. 

Item Name: 
*BALENCIAGA Baby Daim Calfskin Suede Metallic Edge Gold S City Gris Plomb*

Item Number: BD 402748
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenc...e-metallic-edge-gold-s-city-gris-plomb-402748
Designer ID 4328311302A002123


----------



## muchstuff

CORMIER said:


> Hello Muchstuff,
> Thank you very much for you response,
> I have a doubt because i thought the had to be the Signature LAMPO on the ZIP ?
> Not on this bag ?
> Thank you very much,
> Best Regards,


No, the zipper head is correct for this season.


----------



## muchstuff

ayxyao said:


> Hello here are the pics again


Still no pic of the rivet but I think you're fine.


----------



## muchstuff

lilinko said:


> Please authenticate this. Much appreciated. Just bought it but not sure about the color name , the year made and style number. Thanks.
> 
> Item Name:
> *BALENCIAGA Baby Daim Calfskin Suede Metallic Edge Gold S City Gris Plomb*
> 
> Item Number: BD 402748
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenc...e-metallic-edge-gold-s-city-gris-plomb-402748
> Designer ID 4328311302A002123


FP doesn't post all of the needed pics but they're pretty reliable as to authentic bags. What I can see looks correct. It's a F/W 2017 metallic edge City small, not sure re: colour name.


----------



## ayxyao

muchstuff said:


> Still no pic of the rivet but I think you're fine.


Oh yeah sorry about that. Here you go


----------



## muchstuff

ayxyao said:


> Oh yeah sorry about that. Here you go


Yeah I'd say all's fine, authentic in my opinion.


----------



## ayxyao

muchstuff said:


> Yeah I'd say all's fine, authentic in my opinion.


Great thank you so much


----------



## muchstuff

ayxyao said:


> Great thank you so much


Any time.


----------



## Miss Strawberrita

*Hi again @muchstuff!  Would you please kindly authenticate this 2005 Bordeaux City? Please excuse the crumbs on the floor *blush* -_-*


----------



## muchstuff

pinkpout said:


> *Hi again @muchstuff!  Would you please kindly authenticate this 2005 Bordeaux City? Please excuse the crumbs on the floor *blush* -_-*
> 
> View attachment 4592099
> View attachment 4592100
> View attachment 4592101
> View attachment 4592102
> View attachment 4592103
> View attachment 4592104
> View attachment 4592105
> View attachment 4592106
> View attachment 4592107


Missing the bale but I'd say authentic. Handles look pretty dark.


----------



## Miss Strawberrita

muchstuff said:


> Missing the bale but I'd say authentic. Handles look pretty dark.


Woo that was fast! Yeah, unfortunately it didn't come with the shoulder strap or mirror...but for $160 I guess its not too bad lol? Thank you as always for helping out, Muchstuff!


----------



## muchstuff

pinkpout said:


> Woo that was fast! Yeah, unfortunately it didn't come with the shoulder strap or mirror...but for $160 I guess its not too bad lol? Thank you as always for helping out, Muchstuff!


Too bad about the strap but you can find a different one. If the rest of it's in really good shape it might be worth getting the handles redone!


----------



## Miss Strawberrita

muchstuff said:


> Too bad about the strap but you can find a different one. If the rest of it's in really good shape it might be worth getting the handles redone!


Oh really? I didn't know the handles could be redone! Who would be able to do that? A cobbler? How much would that usually cost?


----------



## muchstuff

pinkpout said:


> Oh really? I didn't know the handles could be redone! Who would be able to do that? A cobbler? How much would that usually cost?


Talk to @fayden or @Conni618. They send to Lovin my Bags and are very knowledgeable.


----------



## Miss Strawberrita

muchstuff said:


> Talk to @fayden or @Conni618. They send to Lovin my Bags and are very knowledgeable.


Awesome, I'd definitely need to look into that. I am thinking of using the Apple Brand Leather Cleaner / Conditioner for my Bal bags, have you had any experience with it?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

pinkpout said:


> Awesome, I'd definitely need to look into that. I am thinking of using the Apple Brand Leather Cleaner / Conditioner for my Bal bags, have you had any experience with it?


Not a lot, I have it but haven't used it much. I'm of the opinion that almost any good quality cleaner/conditioner will do but there are people who swear by one brand over another.


----------



## Miss Strawberrita

muchstuff said:


> Not a lot, I have it but haven't used it much. I'm of the opinion that almost any good quality cleaner/conditioner will do but there are people who swear by one brand over another.


I agree. Thank you again for your help Muchstuff!


----------



## muchstuff

pinkpout said:


> I agree. Thank you again for your help Muchstuff!


My pleasure.


----------



## oneclickshoppe

Good evening! May I request for your help to authenticate this Balenciaga bag? Thank you in advance! 

Style: Balenciaga Mini City
Serial #: 300295-1160-Z-1639
Seller: japanpreownedbags
Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/balenciaga-259945829?t-id=17536975_1573864710664&t-referrer=/likes/


----------



## oneclickshoppe

Also, another request for your help to authenticate. Appreciate your feedback! 









Style: Balenciaga Mini
Serial: 890160-6365-C-1669
Seller: japanpreownedbags
Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/balencia...-id=17536975_1573864710664&t-referrer=/likes/


----------



## muchstuff

oneclickshoppe said:


> Also, another request for your help to authenticate. Appreciate your feedback!
> View attachment 4592230
> View attachment 4592231
> View attachment 4592232
> View attachment 4592233
> View attachment 4592234
> View attachment 4592235
> View attachment 4592236
> 
> 
> Style: Balenciaga Mini
> Serial: 890160-6365-C-1669
> Seller: japanpreownedbags
> Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/balenciaga-mini-sling-261021302?t-id=17536975_1573864710664&t-referrer=/likes/





oneclickshoppe said:


> Good evening! May I request for your help to authenticate this Balenciaga bag? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Style: Balenciaga Mini City
> Serial #: 300295-1160-Z-1639
> Seller: japanpreownedbags
> Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/balenciaga-259945829?t-id=17536975_1573864710664&t-referrer=/likes/
> View attachment 4592222
> View attachment 4592223
> View attachment 4592224
> View attachment 4592225
> View attachment 4592226
> View attachment 4592227
> View attachment 4592228
> View attachment 4592222
> View attachment 4592223
> View attachment 4592224
> View attachment 4592225
> View attachment 4592226
> View attachment 4592227
> View attachment 4592228


Both are fake in my opinion.


----------



## oneclickshoppe

muchstuff said:


> Both are fake in my opinion.


 Thank you so much for the quick revert. I appreciate your feedback!


----------



## muchstuff

oneclickshoppe said:


> Thank you so much for the quick revert. I appreciate your feedback!


Any time!


----------



## ysims

Hi Ladies,

Could you help to have a look at this giant city gold, please? any red flag?

Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

ysims said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Could you help to have a look at this giant city gold, please? any red flag?
> 
> Thank you


Can you post the rivet as well please?


----------



## ysims

muchstuff said:


> Can you post the rivet as well please?


Just got the picture of rivet from the seller. Thank you so much.


----------



## muchstuff

ysims said:


> Just got the picture of rivet from the seller. Thank you so much.


Thanks, the bag’s not authentic, sorry.


----------



## ysims

Thank you, I almost clicked the button to pay for it


----------



## muchstuff

ysims said:


> Thank you, I almost clicked the button to pay for it


Glad you didn't! It's a pretty fair copy but definitely not authentic.


----------



## Vlados7532

помогите определить подлинность этой сумки! заранее спасибо! help determine the authenticity of this bag!
	

		
			
		

		
	









Code 518873•4316•Z•1669
Name of bag: Balenciaga ville top handle graffiti


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ysims

Could anyone help to have a look at this giant city, is it authentic? Thank you


----------



## Nzdln

Hi all,
Could you please take a look this bag ? I have bought it but I have doubts. Is it authentic?
Thanks!

https://dolap.com/urun/balenciaga-siyah-kol-cantasi-az-kullanilmis-fidanb-41630651


----------



## Nzdln

Nzdln said:


> Hi all,
> Could you please take a look this bag ? I have bought it but I have doubts. Is it authentic?
> Thanks!
> 
> https://dolap.com/urun/balenciaga-siyah-kol-cantasi-az-kullanilmis-fidanb-41630651


----------



## Nzdln

extra photos


----------



## ksuromax

ysims said:


> Could anyone help to have a look at this giant city, is it authentic? Thank you


Authentic in my opinion


----------



## ksuromax

Vlados7532 said:


> помогите определить подлинность этой сумки! заранее спасибо! help determine the authenticity of this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4592777
> View attachment 4592778
> View attachment 4592781
> View attachment 4592793
> View attachment 4592794
> View attachment 4592796
> View attachment 4592777
> 
> Code 518873•4316•Z•1669
> Name of bag: Balenciaga ville top handle graffiti


Can you post the back side of the zipper head, please?


----------



## ksuromax

Nzdln said:


> extra photos


what i see looks promissing, but i need a good close up shot of the bale and rivets, and back side of the tag as well, please


----------



## Nzdln

ksuromax said:


> what i see looks promissing, but i need a good close up shot of the bale and rivets, and back side of the tag as well, please


thanks for your help


----------



## Vlados7532

[QUOTE = "ksuromax, post: 33446915, member: 571161"] Можете ли вы разместить заднюю сторону молнии, пожалуйста? [/ QUOTE]
молнияthe lightning looks bad because I clamped it (tried to fix the lightning)


----------



## ysims

ksuromax said:


> Authentic in my opinion


Thank you so much


----------



## Anjool

Item Name:Balenciaga City Anthracite
Item Number: 333374412213
Seller ID: mc838
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Balenci...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Hiyas, may i have this city authenticated please? thankyou


----------



## muchstuff

Anjool said:


> Item Name:Balenciaga City Anthracite
> Item Number: 333374412213
> Seller ID: mc838
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Balenciaga-City-Anthracite/333374412213?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Hiyas, may i have this city authenticated please? thankyou



Missing some of the photos needed. If you were the buyer please repost with all relevant photos, see link below.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## wendyJT

Hello, may I have this city authenticated, please? Thank you


----------



## BaguetteLove

Hi!
My love for Balenciaga bags is quite new but fast growing, I just love how the leathers feels en the way the colors look.
Saw this one yesterday and I hope to include it to my collection:


----------



## ksuromax

Nzdln said:


> thanks for your help


Authentic in my opinion


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

BaguetteLove said:


> Hi!
> My love for Balenciaga bags is quite new but fast growing, I just love how the leathers feels en the way the colors look.
> Saw this one yesterday and I hope to include it to my collection:


missing the pics of the rivets, bale and zipper head underneath, please ref to your oroginal post when you will add missing shots


----------



## ksuromax

Vlados7532 said:


> [QUOTE = "ksuromax, post: 33446915, member: 571161"] Можете ли вы разместить заднюю сторону молнии, пожалуйста? [/ QUOTE]
> молнияthe lightning looks bad because I clamped it (tried to fix the lightning)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4593376


it's not helpful, sorry
can youtake a picture in natural light? without flash and glare, please


----------



## ksuromax

wendyJT said:


> Hello, may I have this city authenticated, please? Thank you


please, take good close-up shots of the tag back and front, no bending, no side view, no angle, tag should be straight facing the camera


----------



## aprildm74

https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-purple-leather-satchel/24933747/Authenticate Balenciaga Bag
Could you please help me authenticate this bag I am looking to purchase.
Item name: Motocross Classic City Purple Leather Satchel 
	

		
			
		

		
	











Item number: 24933747
Seller: Rachel A. @Spellwriter


----------



## Giant21Lover

Could you please help me authenticate my Balenciaga City S in black that I ordered from fashionette.
I dont know if I should keep it. Is the leather still good - just own older bals and many preloved. 
Thank you so much 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4594221
View attachment 4594222
View attachment 4594224
View attachment 4594223
View attachment 4594225
View attachment 4594226
View attachment 4594227
View attachment 4594228
View attachment 4594229


----------



## KA7867

Could you help me authenticate this Graffiti Balenciaga Bazar S? I’m concerned because it doesn’t have a product code or a “Paris” stamp or “made in____” stamp anywhere. Let me know what you think? I bought it from an off-price retailer who has bi- annual designer events.


----------



## muchstuff

aprildm74 said:


> View attachment 4594307
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-purple-leather-satchel/24933747/Authenticate Balenciaga Bag
> Could you please help me authenticate this bag I am looking to purchase.
> Item name: Motocross Classic City Purple Leather Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4594201
> View attachment 4594202
> View attachment 4594203
> View attachment 4594205
> View attachment 4594209
> View attachment 4594208
> View attachment 4594207
> View attachment 4594206
> View attachment 4594220
> 
> Item number: 24933747
> Seller: Rachel A. @Spellwriter


Authentic in my opinion. In the future please post each feature of the bag on a separate photo full sized.


----------



## Vlados7532

ksuromax said:


> it's not helpful, sorry
> can youtake a picture in natural light? without flash and glare, please


it seems this is the maximum, I really tried to make a high-quality shot for you. thanks for your help!) I think I can make the pictures a little better in a few days( By the way, under the letter "B" there is nothing)


----------



## wendyJT

ksuromax said:


> please, take good close-up shots of the tag back and front, no bending, no side view, no angle, tag should be straight facing the camera


Sorry, hope they are ok.


----------



## muchstuff

Giant21Lover said:


> Could you please help me authenticate my Balenciaga City S in black that I ordered from fashionette.
> I dont know if I should keep it. Is the leather still good - just own older bals and many preloved.
> Thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4594221
> View attachment 4594222
> View attachment 4594224
> View attachment 4594223
> View attachment 4594225
> View attachment 4594226
> View attachment 4594227
> View attachment 4594228
> View attachment 4594229
> View attachment 4594230


Your photos haven't attached properly, I can't view them.


----------



## muchstuff

KA7867 said:


> Could you help me authenticate this Graffiti Balenciaga Bazar S? I’m concerned because it doesn’t have a product code or a “Paris” stamp or “made in____” stamp anywhere. Let me know what you think? I bought it from an off-price retailer who has bi- annual designer events.
> View attachment 4594238
> View attachment 4594239
> View attachment 4594240
> View attachment 4594241
> View attachment 4594242
> View attachment 4594243
> View attachment 4594244
> View attachment 4594245
> View attachment 4594246


Please post clear, close up pics of the bale, back of the zipper head, the logo inside the bag. All must be forward facing with no angles. There will be a tag in the bag with a style number and "Made in Italy", you just have to find it. Check inside the zippered pocket or down the seams on the inside of the bag, they can be hard to find if that's where they are.


----------



## Giant21Lover

muchstuff said:


> Your photos haven't attached properly, I can't view them.


Weird that I can see them. I'm gonna try again


----------



## muchstuff

Giant21Lover said:


> Weird that I can see them. I'm gonna try again


I can see the first one and that's all. Please post them full size as well.


----------



## Giant21Lover

Giant21Lover said:


> Could you please help me authenticate my Balenciaga City S in black that I ordered from fashionette.
> I dont know if I should keep it. Is the leather still good - just own older bals and many preloved.
> Thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4594221
> View attachment 4594222
> View attachment 4594224
> View attachment 4594223
> View attachment 4594225
> View attachment 4594226
> View attachment 4594227
> View attachment 4594228
> View attachment 4594229
> View attachment 4594230


Hope ypu can see the pics now [emoji106]


----------



## Giant21Lover

muchstuff said:


> I can see the first one and that's all. Please post them full size as well.


Did it work now? Thank you so much


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## KA7867

muchstuff said:


> Please post clear, close up pics of the bale, back of the zipper head, the logo inside the bag. All must be forward facing with no angles. There will be a tag in the bag with a style number and "Made in Italy", you just have to find it. Check inside the zippered pocket or down the seams on the inside of the bag, they can be hard to find if that's where they are.


Hi thank you I finally found the number! Now that I see the product code and made in Italy stamp I’m a little less concerned but here are the requested photos.


----------



## muchstuff

Giant21Lover said:


> Did it work now? Thank you so much


Yes, looks fine to me.


----------



## muchstuff

KA7867 said:


> Hi thank you I finally found the number! Now that I see the product code and made in Italy stamp I’m a little less concerned but here are the requested photos.
> View attachment 4594486
> View attachment 4594487
> View attachment 4594488
> View attachment 4594489
> View attachment 4594490


Looks fine to me.


----------



## KA7867

muchstuff said:


> Looks fine to me.


Great, thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

KA7867 said:


> Great, thanks!


Any time!


----------



## ksuromax

Vlados7532 said:


> it seems this is the maximum, I really tried to make a high-quality shot for you. thanks for your help!) I think I can make the pictures a little better in a few days( By the way, under the letter "B" there is nothing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4594373
> View attachment 4594374


is it scratched?? 
or, peeling??


----------



## ksuromax

wendyJT said:


> Sorry, hope they are ok.


thanks, authentic in my opinion


----------



## wendyJT

ksuromax said:


> thanks, authentic in my opinion


Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

wendyJT said:


> Thank you


most welcome


----------



## Vlados7532

[QUOTE = "ksuromax, post: 33449879, member: 571161"] это поцарапано ??
или пилинг ?? [/ QUOTE]
,I think it’s scratched


----------



## ksuromax

Vlados7532 said:


> [QUOTE = "ksuromax, post: 33449879, member: 571161"] это поцарапано ??
> или пилинг ?? [/ QUOTE]
> ,I think it’s scratched


what about the inner pocket zipper? 
can you put the phone inside and take a picture of that zipper? 
i'm sorry i have to ask for so many pics, but this bag really has very little information to check, and i need to make sure we didn't let any detail fly under radar.


----------



## Vlados7532

ksuromax said:


> what about the inner pocket zipper?
> can you put the phone inside and take a picture of that zipper?
> i'm sorry i have to ask for so many pics, but this bag really has very little information to check, and i need to make sure we didn't let any detail fly under radar.


I understand that you need a lot of photos, I will try to provide everything you need.
(it was difficult but I did it)


----------



## BaguetteLove

ksuromax said:


> missing the pics of the rivets, bale and zipper head underneath, please ref to your oroginal post when you will add missing shots


----------



## muchstuff

Bale has to be flat and facing the camera, no angles please.


----------



## Dpw17

Hi ladies n gents. I’m a new member here and beyond excited to have finally joined! I found this Balenciaga bag online and it would be wonderful if you guys could make sure it this one is authentic.
No year was mentioned in the post, however the seller said that it’s Balenciaga Shopper Tote. I’ve been on research online but couldn’t find any regarding this style.








Really appreciate it. Thank you!
Best,
D


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Dpw17 said:


> Hi ladies n gents. I’m a new member here and beyond excited to have finally joined! I found this Balenciaga bag online and it would be wonderful if you guys could make sure it this one is authentic.
> No year was mentioned in the post, however the seller said that it’s Balenciaga Shopper Tote. I’ve been on research online but couldn’t find any regarding this style.
> 
> View attachment 4595510
> View attachment 4595511
> View attachment 4595512
> View attachment 4595513
> View attachment 4595514
> View attachment 4595515
> 
> Really appreciate it. Thank you!
> Best,
> D


Hi and welcome! Unfortunately the pics aren't helpful, we need particular details. See the link below for pics needed (no bale with this bag) , all pics need to be close up, clear, forward-facing, no angles. 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## ksuromax

Vlados7532 said:


> I understand that you need a lot of photos, I will try to provide everything you need.
> (it was difficult but I did it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4595140
> View attachment 4595143


I'd say authentic 
thanks for the pics


----------



## ksuromax

Authentic in my opinion


----------



## Vlados7532

[QUOTE = "ksuromax, post: 33451684, member: 571161"] Скажу подлинным
спасибо за фото [/ QUOTE]
а такжеand thank you for the analysis


----------



## baghag91

First time poster, long time lurker.
Could anyone please authenticate this tag - it looks fishy to me I haven't seen one like this before but I am by no means an expert.
Thank you so much!
https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/pSsAAOSwDCFd0ynp/s-l1600.jpg
This is the front of the bag: https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/xm8AAOSwhe9d0jZ1/s-l1600.jpg


----------



## Purplelovers

Want to know about Balen year card. Seller said that started from 2018 there is no year card from Balen. Is it true???


----------



## Purplelovers

And also anyone know W in serial code means?


----------



## ksuromax

Purplelovers said:


> Want to know about Balen year card. Seller said that started from 2018 there is no year card from Balen. Is it true???


yes


----------



## ksuromax

Purplelovers said:


> And also anyone know W in serial code means?


2019 AW if it's recent, or 2006 if it's an oldie


----------



## ksuromax

baghag91 said:


> First time poster, long time lurker.
> Could anyone please authenticate this tag - it looks fishy to me I haven't seen one like this before but I am by no means an expert.
> Thank you so much!
> https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/pSsAAOSwDCFd0ynp/s-l1600.jpg
> This is the front of the bag: https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/xm8AAOSwhe9d0jZ1/s-l1600.jpg


hi, this is not enough
we need to see the bale, rivets, zipper head underneath and tag back side
All pics sgould be straight (no angle/side view) forward facing, sharp and clear, please


----------



## Purplelovers

Want to ask about this bag. Hope my photos are clear enough

balen classic city reg with long strap. Color black.


----------



## Purplelovers

Purplelovers said:


> Want to ask about this bag. Hope my photos are clear enough
> 
> balen classic city reg with long strap. Color black.


----------



## muchstuff

Can you please include a good photo of the front of the tag and the rivet? Please reference your original post when you repost.


----------



## Purplelovers

Here


----------



## baghag91

ksuromax said:


> hi, this is not enough
> we need to see the bale, rivets, zipper head underneath and tag back side
> All pics sgould be straight (no angle/side view) forward facing, sharp and clear, please


Thanks, that's all I have unfortunately (I know it's difficult to authenticate) & this https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/XU0AAOSw-eZd0jZ-/s-l1600.jpg -  just wanting to know if Bal bags ever have that fabrique en italie line? I've never seen it on ones I've viewed before.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Purplelovers said:


> Here


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

baghag91 said:


> Thanks, that's all I have unfortunately (I know it's difficult to authenticate) & this https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/XU0AAOSw-eZd0jZ-/s-l1600.jpg -  just wanting to know if Bal bags ever have that fabrique en italie line? I've never seen it on ones I've viewed before.


Nothing's screaming fake but as @ksuromax said, we need more photos to authenticate. The "FABRIQUE EN ITALIE" was on the tag until F/W 2017. The tag on your bag indicates F/W 2014.


----------



## Gpineapple

Hi Can someone kindly authenticate this first? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## baghag91

muchstuff said:


> Nothing's screaming fake but as @ksuromax said, we need more photos to authenticate. The "FABRIQUE EN ITALIE" was on the tag until F/W 2017. The tag on your bag indicates F/W 2014.


Cool thank you for answering. I will reply with more pics if I decide to buy.


----------



## Gpineapple

Gpineapple said:


> Hi Can someone kindly authenticate this first? Thanks in advance!!!


One more pic


----------



## muchstuff

Gpineapple said:


> Hi Can someone kindly authenticate this first? Thanks in advance!!!


Run away fast, this one’s very fake.


----------



## muchstuff

baghag91 said:


> Cool thank you for answering. I will reply with more pics if I decide to buy.


Sounds good!


----------



## Purplelovers

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.



thankyou! Is this from F/W 2019? But i just realize there's no leather swatch


----------



## muchstuff

Purplelovers said:


> thankyou! Is this from F/W 2019? But i just realize there's no leather swatch


Yes it's F/W 2019. I don't think they're doing swatches anymore. @ksuromax  when did they stop the swatches do you remember?


----------



## Gpineapple

muchstuff said:


> Run away fast, this one’s very fake.


Thank you so much!!! Will do


----------



## muchstuff

Gpineapple said:


> Thank you so much!!! Will do


Any time!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Yes it's F/W 2019. I don't think they're doing swatches anymore. @ksuromax  when did they stop the swatches do you remember?


Z tag was the last season, as far as i know, 2018 SS? because Y tag was all new and defo no swatch, nor any info card


----------



## Gpineapple

Hi again. How does this one look? I think i still need a pic of bale & rivet. But does the pics look at so far to pursue the seller for extra pics? TIA!!
But the corners are pretty beat up


----------



## baghag91

ksuromax said:


> hi, this is not enough
> we need to see the bale, rivets, zipper head underneath and tag back side
> All pics sgould be straight (no angle/side view) forward facing, sharp and clear, please


I also got this from the seller, https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/vXYAAOSwCSpd1gKj/s-l1600.jpg


----------



## muchstuff

Gpineapple said:


> Hi again. How does this one look? I think i still need a pic of bale & rivet. But does the pics look at so far to pursue the seller for extra pics? TIA!!
> But the corners are pretty beat up


What I see so far looks good, see if you can get the other pics though.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

baghag91 said:


> I also got this from the seller, https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/vXYAAOSwCSpd1gKj/s-l1600.jpg


Still missing the ALL of the details needed.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Z tag was the last season, as far as i know, 2018 SS? because Y tag was all new and defo no swatch, nor any info card


Just checked, I have a swatch for my S/S 2018 Bazar but no swatch for my F/W 2018 Everyday tote so I think you're right.


----------



## Gpineapple

muchstuff said:


> What I see so far looks good, see if you can get the other pics though.


Will do!!


----------



## Purplelovers

muchstuff said:


> Yes it's F/W 2019. I don't think they're doing swatches anymore. @ksuromax  when did they stop the swatches do you remember?



So W is F/W 2019. How bout SS 2019? Is there an update about balen's serial number?? A bit confused with the newest serial number from 2017-now


----------



## sunnymichele357

Hello, Please help authenticate this Classic Velo Papyrus. I am a little concerned about the black stitching on the top right of the tag.

BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Velo Papyrus
Item #: 404182

https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-velo-papyrus-404182


----------



## muchstuff

Purplelovers said:


> So W is F/W 2019. How bout SS 2019? Is there an update about balen's serial number?? A bit confused with the newest serial number from 2017-now


S/S 2109 is X.  S/S 2018 started the alphabet over again backwards, so S/S 2018 was Z,  F/W 2018 was Y,  S/S 2019 was X, F/W 2019 was W. S/S 2020 will be V. Just follow the alphabet backwards for the next seasons and no, I don't know why it's done like this .


----------



## muchstuff

sunnymichele357 said:


> Hello, Please help authenticate this Classic Velo Papyrus. I am a little concerned about the black stitching on the top right of the tag.
> 
> BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Velo Papyrus
> Item #: 404182
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-velo-papyrus-404182


The listing doesn't show all the pics needed but what I see looks fine and FP is usually pretty reliable.


----------



## sunnymichele357

muchstuff said:


> The listing doesn't show all the pics needed but what I see looks fine and FP is usually pretty reliable.


@muchstuff. Thank You.


----------



## Purplelovers

Thankyou for all the answers One more thing, a bit curious about the price of my balen. Just bought that Classic City Reg at EUR 1,100. Seller said it from multibrand store in europe not boutique so the price is cheaper. But web price is EUR 1,590


----------



## muchstuff

sunnymichele357 said:


> @muchstuff. Thank You.


My pleasure!


----------



## ksuromax

Purplelovers said:


> Thankyou for all the answers One more thing, a bit curious about the price of my balen. Just bought that Classic City Reg at EUR 1,100. Seller said it from multibrand store in europe not boutique so the price is cheaper. But web price is EUR 1,590



the price might be slightly cheaper due to different tax amount, as different countries inside Europe have different rules. 
But the price of the Private Seller (if you got it second-hand) will not necessarily match the boutique prices


----------



## keepitserene

Hello! 
Please help me authenticate this Classic City Edge in regular size in grey with gold hardware. I bought it from eBay authenticate, but the gold is chipping from the zippers (which may just be normal since I know this bag is from 2017?) but it still made me wonder. Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Purplelovers

ksuromax said:


> the price might be slightly cheaper due to different tax amount, as different countries inside Europe have different rules.
> But the price of the Private Seller (if you got it second-hand) will not necessarily match the boutique prices



i see. So it is normal if the price from private seller is cheaper than boutique or web price since the stuffs are New & authentic right?
Thanks a lot! Wow you knows everything


----------



## Purplelovers

keepitserene said:


> Hello!
> Please help me authenticate this Classic City Edge in regular size in grey with gold hardware. I bought it from eBay authenticate, but the gold is chipping from the zippers (which may just be normal since I know this bag is from 2017?) but it still made me wonder. Thank you in advance!!



ever read about this case on previous page. Same problem like yours. But different color. Bordeaux if i'm not mistaken. The zipper is chipping like yours too. your serial number show the mini size if you search it on google.


----------



## Nzdln

Hi everyone, I have more clear photos, could you please help me about authentication


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Nzdln

Nzdln said:


> Hi everyone, I have more clear photos, could you please help me about authentication


Urgent please


----------



## Gpineapple

muchstuff said:


> What I see so far looks good, see if you can get the other pics though.


Hi! Got the other pics. Can u kindly see?


----------



## ksuromax

Purplelovers said:


> i see. So it is normal if the price from private seller is cheaper than boutique or web price since the stuffs are New & authentic right?
> Thanks a lot! Wow you knows everything


it's gotta be something exceptional and super rare to be more expensive in the secondary market than brand new from the boutique, which nowadays is next to impossible, alas 
but it's Buyer's market, so, use the chance!


----------



## ksuromax

Nzdln said:


> Urgent please


Sorry, dear
we are not online 24/7, besides, we are located in different time zones and can be offline for a while just because we have our own stuff to do 
we are all volunteers here, and we check-in when we have free time
your pictures look good to me


----------



## ksuromax

Gpineapple said:


> Hi! Got the other pics. Can u kindly see?


Authentic in my opinion


----------



## muchstuff

Gpineapple said:


> Hi! Got the other pics. Can u kindly see?


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## nmcflower

Authentication request: LV Luco.  
Hi! My main question centers around the interior pocket (or in this case, lack thereof) behind the cell phone and other two pockets. Other Lucos have a folder sized pocket behind - this purse does not. I was told that Luco made after 2003 do not have this pocket but I have not been able to verify that.  Thoughts? Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

nmcflower said:


> Authentication request: LV Luco.
> Hi! My main question centers around the interior pocket (or in this case, lack thereof) behind the cell phone and other two pockets. Other Lucos have a folder sized pocket behind - this purse does not. I was told that Luco made after 2003 do not have this pocket but I have not been able to verify that.  Thoughts? Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4597631


This is the Balenciaga thread, you need to post on the LV one...
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...before-posting.926508/page-1972#post-33456242


----------



## keepitserene

Purplelovers said:


> ever read about this case on previous page. Same problem like yours. But different color. Bordeaux if i'm not mistaken. The zipper is chipping like yours too. your serial number show the mini size if you search it on google.


I know it’s sad! But the bag is otherwise in essentially new condition and I got it for about $1000 US dollars so I thought that was reasonable? Ah well. I just hope it’s authentic and the chipping doesn’t affect the other gold hardware!


----------



## muchstuff

keepitserene said:


> Hello!
> Please help me authenticate this Classic City Edge in regular size in grey with gold hardware. I bought it from eBay authenticate, but the gold is chipping from the zippers (which may just be normal since I know this bag is from 2017?) but it still made me wonder. Thank you in advance!!


Sorry, it appears you were missed. The style code on this bag is for a mini City not a regular sized City. There are details that are off as well. Not authentic in my opinion. The fact that the style number is incorrect should be enough for a return. 390154 is the correct code for a regular-sized City.


----------



## keepitserene

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, it appears you were missed. The style code on this bag is for a mini City not a regular sized City. There are details that are off as well. Not authentic in my opinion. The fact that the style number is incorrect should be enough for a return. 390154 is the correct code for a regular-sized City.


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

keepitserene said:


> Thank you!


Let us know how you make out with eBay!


----------



## keepitserene

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, it appears you were missed. The style code on this bag is for a mini City not a regular sized City. There are details that are off as well. Not authentic in my opinion. The fact that the style number is incorrect should be enough for a return. 390154 is the correct code for a regular-sized City.


Also I have to say this is disappointing since it came from eBay authenticate. You ladies are awesome. Thanks again!


----------



## muchstuff

keepitserene said:


> Also I have to say this is disappointing since it came from eBay authenticate. You ladies are awesome. Thanks again!


Keep in mind the source. It's eBay. If they can miss something like a style number being wrong how much do they know? And how much time do they have to look at each item? And do they have an expert for each brand? We spend hundreds  of hours looking at details, I doubt they have the time (or interest) to do that.
Look at TRR, their "authentication experts" have been proven to be, for the most part, the workers inputting the items onto the website.


----------



## keepitserene

muchstuff said:


> Keep in mind the source. It's eBay. If they can miss something like a style number being wrong how much do they know? And how much time do they have to look at each item? And do they have an expert for each brand? We spend hundreds  of hours looking at details, I doubt they have the time (or interest) to do that.
> Look at TRR, their "authentication experts" have been proven to be, for the most part, the workers inputting the items onto the website.


Yikes! I will! I took off the tags already but given the glaring error hopefully they’ll take it back


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

keepitserene said:


> Yikes! I will! I took off the tags already but given the glaring error hopefully they’ll take it back


Bal zippers don't generally chip to the best of my knowledge. If they take the time to look at the tag back they'll see differences in the alpha and numeric fonts as well.


----------



## lucianaspires

Hello, 
I need some professional help here to determine if its counterfeit or not. tks in advance.


----------



## muchstuff

lucianaspires said:


> Hello,
> I need some professional help here to determine if its counterfeit or not. tks in advance.


Could you please post clear, close up, right-way up pics of the front and the back of the interior tag? Also, the back of the zipper head, not sure if the larger zips have logo but the small one on the front pocket should. Please reference your original post number.


----------



## lucianaspires

muchstuff said:


> Could you please post clear, close up, right-way up pics of the front and the back of the interior tag? Also, the back of the zipper head, not sure if the larger zips have logo but the small one on the front pocket should. Please reference your original post number.




 #14312
Hi, tks for your help. If its not good yet, I ca n try new photos.


----------



## muchstuff

lucianaspires said:


> #14312
> Hi, tks for your help. If its not good yet, I ca n try new photos.


The photos have to face forward, no angles. Can you post them so they're  not sideways? Like this...same with the zipper head with the logo, I definitely need a better pic of that. I don't like the look of what I see there.


----------



## lucianaspires

muchstuff said:


> The photos have to face forward, no angles. Can you post them so they're  not sideways? Like this...same with the zipper head with the logo, I definitely need a better pic of that. I don't like the look of what I see there.
> View attachment 4598601




#14312
Tks for all your help. I not familiar with all English words (I’m a portuguese speaker), so I’m not sure if I understood exactly what you need. I ask for sorry in advance for that. 
I tried new photos. Tks again.


----------



## muchstuff

lucianaspires said:


> #14312
> Tks for all your help. I not familiar with all English words (I’m a portuguese speaker), so I’m not sure if I understood exactly what you need. I ask for sorry in advance for that.
> I tried new photos. Tks again.


Not authentic, sorry. Thanks for the improved photos.


----------



## lucianaspires

lucianaspires said:


> #14312
> Tks for all your help. I not familiar with all English words (I’m a portuguese speaker), so I’m not sure if I understood exactly what you need. I ask for sorry in advance for that.
> I tried new photos. Tks again.





muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry. Thanks for the improved photos.



#14312
I appreciate your help.


----------



## muchstuff

lucianaspires said:


> #14312
> I appreciate your help.


Sorry the news wasn't better.


----------



## tmc88

Hi ladies... can I get some help on this first? I bought if from fp but a lot of details are different on the flat brass so I just wanted to make sure. also, the front o-ring on the zipper has a gap. I wasn't sure which pictures apply to this style so please lmk if you need anything else. thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

tmc88 said:


> Hi ladies... can I get some help on this first? I bought if from fp but a lot of details are different on the flat brass so I just wanted to make sure. also, the front o-ring on the zipper has a gap. I wasn't sure which pictures apply to this style so please lmk if you need anything else. thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4599065
> View attachment 4599067
> View attachment 4599069
> View attachment 4599070
> View attachment 4599071
> View attachment 4599072
> View attachment 4599073
> View attachment 4599074
> View attachment 4599075
> View attachment 4599076


Authentic, it's a third season (F/W 2002) FBF. If you look really closely you'll see that the o ring is actually soldered, you won't be able to slip anything right through that join, mine are like that too. Blank zipper heads as well.


----------



## tmc88

muchstuff said:


> Authentic, it's a third season (F/W 2002) FBF. If you look really closely you'll see that the o ring is actually soldered, you won't be able to slip anything right through that join, mine are like that too. Blank zipper heads as well.


Thank you for the quick reply! and the extra info! I liked the longer strap so I snatched it up before I could think about it hahahaha and I didn't even research it before I bought it


----------



## muchstuff

tmc88 said:


> Thank you for the quick reply! and the extra info! I liked the longer strap so I snatched it up before I could think about it hahahaha and I didn't even research it before I bought it


Yeah the longer strap is a game changer.


----------



## Alvertya

Hi dear I wanted to buy this bag... can somebody help me to authentication this bag for me?really appreciated and thanks before


----------



## muchstuff

Alvertya said:


> Hi dear I wanted to buy this bag... can somebody help me to authentication this bag for me?really appreciated and thanks before


As mentioned in my PM, you're missing photos. Also, the pic of the tag front and the bale need to be clearer, close up, and facing the camera, no angles.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Alvertya

Hello thanks for the reply
I asked for the photos from the seller
Hope this photos u can see it
Authentic or not. 
Thanks


----------



## Alvertya

The seller said that this bag bought in Europe March 2019.. Its small size
Thanks


----------



## thepursenoob

Hey guys! I'm new here and am looking forward to participating in this forum after finding out about it a week ago. 
I need some assistance verifying the authenticity of this bag.

*Item Name: Balenciaga XXS Small Crossbody Tote Bag
Link:* https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m38217240011

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SeanLaurent

Item Name: balenciaga black hoodie pink letters size xs
Item Number: 283681501718
Seller ID: pent_joh
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/283681501718
comments: is this authentic?

thank you


----------



## SeanLaurent

Item Name: balenciaga grey hoodie size xs
Item Number: 174105075094
Seller ID: perfect_always
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/174105075094
comments: is this authentic?

thank you


----------



## ksuromax

SeanLaurent said:


> View attachment 4600193
> View attachment 4600194
> View attachment 4600195
> View attachment 4600196
> View attachment 4600197
> View attachment 4600198
> View attachment 4600199
> View attachment 4600200
> View attachment 4600201
> 
> Item Name: balenciaga grey hoodie size xs
> Item Number: 174105075094
> Seller ID: perfect_always
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/174105075094
> comments: is this authentic?
> 
> thank you


i'm very sorry, but we do not authenticate clothes


----------



## ameliabumblebee

Hello! I'm new here and I'm looking to get this bag authenticated. 
Could you please help me authenticate this Balenciaga mini city? 
The seller told me that the serial number is 300295 1000 W 1669. She bought it from a multibrand store. 

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## ksuromax

thepursenoob said:


> Hey guys! I'm new here and am looking forward to participating in this forum after finding out about it a week ago.
> I need some assistance verifying the authenticity of this bag.
> 
> *Item Name: Balenciaga XXS Small Crossbody Tote Bag
> Link:* https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m38217240011
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4599949
> View attachment 4599950
> View attachment 4599951
> View attachment 4599952
> View attachment 4599953
> View attachment 4599954


Hi, please, post a good, sharp close-up shots of the zipper head underneath (the stamp) and the bale. 
And i'd prefer to see the tag without flash/glare, if possible


----------



## ksuromax

Alvertya said:


> Hello thanks for the reply
> I asked for the photos from the seller
> Hope this photos u can see it
> Authentic or not.
> Thanks


some of the pics are ok, but the tag is again the same useless pics - too dark, bent, not sharp/clear. 
if you can get the tag pics clear, it will help greatly


----------



## Alvertya

ksuromax said:


> some of the pics are ok, but the tag is again the same useless pics - too dark, bent, not sharp/clear.
> if you can get the tag pics clear, it will help greatly


Hi dear thanks for the reply... 
Yes the tag is not clear... 
But if u see from the picture how dear?
Should I buy this bag or just pass?
And I want to asked about the serial or code... For 2019 is it come in letter B?
Because the seller said that she bought in March 2019 in Europe. 
Thank you for your help dear 
Really appreciated


----------



## ksuromax

Alvertya said:


> Hi dear thanks for the reply...
> Yes the tag is not clear...
> But if u see from the picture how dear?
> Should I buy this bag or just pass?
> And I want to asked about the serial or code... For 2019 is it come in letter B?
> Because the seller said that she bought in March 2019 in Europe.
> Thank you for your help dear
> Really appreciated


she could have purchased in 2019 a bag that was made in 2017 SS (that's what B stands for), on sale, for example
it could be new from the store, but not from the latest collection. 
unfortunately without fully clear tag i cannot help you, rivets and bale look good, but i need the tag to give you a firm answer. Devil is in details, i have to see all clearly.


----------



## Alvertya

ksuromax said:


> she could have purchased in 2019 a bag that was made in 2017 SS (that's what B stands for), on sale, for example
> it could be new from the store, but not from the latest collection.
> unfortunately without fully clear tag i cannot help you, rivets and bale look good, but i need the tag to give you a firm answer. Devil is in details, i have to see all clearly.


OK dear thank you very much for ur help... Really appreciated


----------



## lucianaspires

muchstuff said:


> Sorry the news wasn't better.


No problem, Dear. Tks again.


----------



## Pyogo

Hi dear,
Can anyone help me authenticate this bag please. Thanks before.

*Item name : Everyday balenciaga belt pack
Item number : 579617.1000.W.528147
*


----------



## ksuromax

Pyogo said:


> Hi dear,
> Can anyone help me authenticate this bag please. Thanks before.
> 
> *Item name : Everyday balenciaga belt pack
> Item number : 579617.1000.W.528147
> *


authentic in my opinion


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Pursely

Hello- I was hoping you could help me authenticate this Balenciaga city bag in grey suede


----------



## muchstuff

Pursely said:


> View attachment 4603184
> View attachment 4603190
> View attachment 4603189
> View attachment 4603186
> View attachment 4603184
> View attachment 4603185
> View attachment 4603186
> View attachment 4603187
> View attachment 4603188
> View attachment 4603189
> View attachment 4603190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello- I was hoping you could help me authenticate this Balenciaga city bag in grey suede



Please see the link below for photos needed. All pics need to be clear, close up, no angles, forward-facing. 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Pursely

muchstuff said:


> Please see the link below for photos needed. All pics need to be clear, close up, no angles, forward-facing.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


Hey - thanks for the reply  just to clarify, which photos do you need? The zipper and the serial code? 
I’m unable to get anymore from the seller right now unfortunately. 
Are you able to do it with the photos provided? 
Thanks so much.


----------



## muchstuff

Pursely said:


> Hey - thanks for the reply  just to clarify, which photos do you need? The zipper and the serial code?
> I’m unable to get anymore from the seller right now unfortunately.
> Are you able to do it with the photos provided?
> Thanks so much.


Did you look at the link? It shows the photos needed. Front and back of interior tag, back of zipper head, rivet, bale. Unfortunately you don’t have any of them.


----------



## ameliabumblebee

ameliabumblebee said:


> Hello! I'm new here and I'm looking to get this bag authenticated.
> Could you please help me authenticate this Balenciaga mini city?
> The seller told me that the serial number is 300295 1000 W 1669. She bought it from a multibrand store.
> 
> Thank you so much!!!



No Reply


----------



## muchstuff

ameliabumblebee said:


> No Reply


Sorry that you were missed! We need better photos. Please repost with pics of the front and back of the interior tag in it’s entirety, facing the camera, no angles or bends. Also the back of the zipper head, the bale and rivet.  Everything close up, clear, forward-facing. Please reference your first post when you repost.


----------



## thepursenoob

ksuromax said:


> Hi, please, post a good, sharp close-up shots of the zipper head underneath (the stamp) and the bale.
> And i'd prefer to see the tag without flash/glare, if possible


Hi, thanks for the timely response! I am receiving this bag tomorrow and will keep updated.


----------



## thepursenoob

Hope I'm not too much of a bother on this thread already... LOL. Please let me know if I am
Can you guys help me authenticate this before the seller ships?

*Item Name: *Balenciaga Top Ville Bag
*Item Link: *https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m37190360195/
Thanks in advance!


----------



## ztpmz

Hey! I need your help to authenticate this bag, before the the seller ships.. I would appreciate all the help  
Thanks in advance
Item Name : Balenciaga BB round s jacquard logo bag. 
Link : not available 
Photos:


----------



## ksuromax

thepursenoob said:


> Hope I'm not too much of a bother on this thread already... LOL. Please let me know if I am
> Can you guys help me authenticate this before the seller ships?
> 
> *Item Name: *Balenciaga Top Ville Bag
> *Item Link: *https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m37190360195/
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4603934
> View attachment 4603935
> View attachment 4603936
> View attachment 4603937
> View attachment 4603938


from these pics i can say only one thing with confidence - the tag DOES NOT belong to the bag. 
Rest of the pics are of no help, we need good close up forward facing snap of the stamp code, zipper head underneath and carabin


----------



## ksuromax

ztpmz said:


> Hey! I need your help to authenticate this bag, before the the seller ships.. I would appreciate all the help
> Thanks in advance
> Item Name : Balenciaga BB round s jacquard logo bag.
> Link : not available
> Photos:


this bag has very little info to check, it has no zipper, no rivets, no bale, just the code stamp. 
I'm afraid we won't be able to authenticate if with confidence


----------



## ztpmz

ksuromax said:


> this bag has very little info to check, it has no zipper, no rivets, no bale, just the code stamp.
> I'm afraid we won't be able to authenticate if with confidence



Thanks a lot for the reply! What do you suggest me to do? Posting better pictures or do you know an authentication page that will do it?


----------



## muchstuff

ztpmz said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply! What do you suggest me to do? Posting better pictures or do you know an authentication page that will do it?


If you search "authentication services" on TPF there are many threads with info.


----------



## Violaine

Hello! I’ve just bought a classic city rh from a consignment store and was hoping you guys could help put my mind at ease on the authenticity. I haven’t cut the tag yet Just in case I need to return it, but I’ve hidden it in the front zip pocket so it doesn’t cover anything. Appreciate your help!!


----------



## muchstuff

Violaine said:


> Hello! I’ve just bought a classic city rh from a consignment store and was hoping you guys could help put my mind at ease on the authenticity. I haven’t cut the tag yet Just in case I need to return it, but I’ve hidden it in the front zip pocket so it doesn’t cover anything. Appreciate your help!!


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## MYNA0105

Hi there

Can someone authenticate this bag for me! I don't have a great deal of experience with Balenciaga.

Thank you!

Item Name: Balenciaga Pink Bag
Link: https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-view-details.html?adId=1235043782
additional photos:


----------



## thepursenoob

ksuromax said:


> Hi, please, post a good, sharp close-up shots of the zipper head underneath (the stamp) and the bale.
> And i'd prefer to see the tag without flash/glare, if possible


Hi again! In reference to my comment from last night here are the updated photos for the Balenciaga shopping tote:
Serial number is 528655-9060-Y-002123


----------



## thepursenoob

ksuromax said:


> from these pics i can say only one thing with confidence - the tag DOES NOT belong to the bag.
> Rest of the pics are of no help, we need good close up forward facing snap of the stamp code, zipper head underneath and carabin


Oh no!  That's not a good sign. Thanks for letting me know though. Will update.


----------



## muchstuff

MYNA0105 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Can someone authenticate this bag for me! I don't have a great deal of experience with Balenciaga.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Pink Bag
> Link: https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-view-details.html?adId=1235043782
> additional photos:
> View attachment 4604549
> View attachment 4604550
> View attachment 4604551
> View attachment 4604552
> View attachment 4604557
> View attachment 4604558
> View attachment 4604559


Hi and welcome! Please see the link below for photos needed. The pics need to be clear, close up, facing the camera, no angles or bends in tags. Unfortunately the pics of the tags here aren't close up and are at an angle so don't help much. The pics in the link show the details the way we ideally need to see them. I also can't open the link.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## MYNA0105

muchstuff said:


> Hi and welcome! Please see the link below for photos needed. The pics need to be clear, close up, facing the camera, no angles or bends in tags. Unfortunately the pics of the tags her
> aren't close up and are at an angle so don't help much. The pics in the link show the details the way we ideally need to see them. I also can't open the link.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


 
Hi! Thank you for welcoming me!
Unfortunately, these are all the pictures I got from the seller.

The link is from an australian website (but anyway I attached all the photos)!

What made me really concerned is that I see only tags which are not in gold

I try to get some more close ups! 

Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

MYNA0105 said:


> Hi! Thank you for welcoming me!
> Unfortunately, these are all the pictures I got from the seller.
> 
> The link is from an australian website (but anyway I attached all the photos)!
> 
> What made me really concerned is that I see only tags which are not in gold
> 
> I try to get some more close ups!
> 
> Thank you!



Some seasons were embossed in gold or silver.


----------



## MYNA0105

muchstuff said:


> Some seasons were embossed in gold or silver.



So I got some more pictures: I hope this is better (seller gets really annoyed, haha)!

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

MYNA0105 said:


> So I got some more pictures: I hope this is better (seller gets really annoyed, haha)!
> 
> Thanks again for your help!
> 
> View attachment 4604614
> View attachment 4604616
> View attachment 4604617
> View attachment 4604618
> View attachment 4604619
> View attachment 4604620


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## muchstuff

thepursenoob said:


> Hi again! In reference to my comment from last night here are the updated photos for the Balenciaga shopping tote:
> Serial number is 528655-9060-Y-002123


We need a pic of the BACK of the zipper head, with the logo on it. Also, I can't seem to find a pic of the interior logo tag, only the tag with the style number. Did you post one? Please reference ALL post numbers regarding this bag when you repost so we don't have to search through all of the posts to find them.


----------



## MYNA0105

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.



Sad, but thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

MYNA0105 said:


> Sad, but thank you!


Sorry!


----------



## MYNA0105

muchstuff said:


> Sorry!


 
Better I know and didn't get fooled!


----------



## ameliabumblebee

ameliabumblebee said:


> Hello! I'm new here and I'm looking to get this bag authenticated.
> Could you please help me authenticate this Balenciaga mini city?
> The seller told me that the serial number is 300295 1000 W 1669. She bought it from a multibrand store.
> 
> Thank you so much!!!





muchstuff said:


> Sorry that you were missed! We need better photos. Please repost with pics of the front and back of the interior tag in it’s entirety, facing the camera, no angles or bends. Also the back of the zipper head, the bale and rivet.  Everything close up, clear, forward-facing. Please reference your first post when you repost.



Thank you for your response! I’ve asked the seller for a few more close up images. Hope that these are clear enough!  thank you again


----------



## thepursenoob

muchstuff said:


> We need a pic of the BACK of the zipper head, with the logo on it. Also, I can't seem to find a pic of the interior logo tag, only the tag with the style number. Did you post one? Please reference ALL post numbers regarding this bag when you repost so we don't have to search through all of the posts to find them.


Okay, gotcha! My apologies. I am still very new to this forum. This is in regards to post number: #14328 and #14357
Additional photos of the back of the zipperhead and interior logo tag:


----------



## Pursely

Hey - can you help me authenticate this? I was able to get more photos  thank you


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Vintage8lover

muchstuff said:


> Hi and welcome! Please see the link below for photos needed. The pics need to be clear, close up, facing the camera, no angles or bends in tags. Unfortunately the pics of the tags here aren't close up and are at an angle so don't help much. The pics in the link show the details the way we ideally need to see them. I also can't open the link.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Vintage8lover

hi sorry my first time to post and just tryingto follow on this thread. Can you please help me if this bag sold from vintage online shop is authentic. Got it at a very low price and seller cannot guarantee the bag’s authenticity. Hope you could help me. Thank you


----------



## lilgecko

*Balenciaga Black Lambskin Leather Giant 21 Silver Flat Wristlet Clutch Bag*


----------



## lilgecko

*Balenciaga Framboise Lambskin Leather Giant 21 Silver Day Bag*


----------



## Pursely

muchstuff said:


> Did you look at the link? It shows the photos needed. Front and back of interior tag, back of zipper head, rivet, bale. Unfortunately you don’t have any of them.


Here are the additional photos  hopefully these work for the authentication


----------



## Confection10

lilgecko said:


> *Balenciaga Framboise Lambskin Leather Giant 21 Silver Day Bag*



Love that colour


----------



## ksuromax

thepursenoob said:


> Hi again! In reference to my comment from last night here are the updated photos for the Balenciaga shopping tote:
> Serial number is 528655-9060-Y-002123


Looks good to me, i'd say you're ok to go
ETA: after having seen additional pics of the zipperhead i am revoking my answer


----------



## ksuromax

Vintage8lover said:


> View attachment 4604880
> View attachment 4604880
> View attachment 4604882
> View attachment 4604883
> View attachment 4604884
> View attachment 4604885
> View attachment 4604887
> View attachment 4604888
> 
> 
> hi sorry my first time to post and just tryingto follow on this thread. Can you please help me if this bag sold from vintage online shop is authentic. Got it at a very low price and seller cannot guarantee the bag’s authenticity. Hope you could help me. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4604880


VERY FAKE! Please, avoid


----------



## ksuromax

lilgecko said:


> *Balenciaga Black Lambskin Leather Giant 21 Silver Flat Wristlet Clutch Bag*


Can you, please, post a zipper head underneath?


----------



## ksuromax

lilgecko said:


> *Balenciaga Framboise Lambskin Leather Giant 21 Silver Day Bag*


what i see looks good, but would you, please, post a snap of the zipperhead?


----------



## ksuromax

Pursely said:


> Here are the additional photos  hopefully these work for the authentication


you are still missing the rivets, the zipperhead underneath, the bale...


----------



## lilgecko

ksuromax said:


> Can you, please, post a zipper head underneath?



Thank you!!


----------



## lilgecko

ksuromax said:


> what i see looks good, but would you, please, post a snap of the zipperhead?



 Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

lilgecko said:


> Thank you!


thanks, authentic in my opinion


----------



## ksuromax

thepursenoob said:


> Okay, gotcha! My apologies. I am still very new to this forum. This is in regards to post number: #14328 and #14357
> Additional photos of the back of the zipperhead and interior logo tag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4604682
> View attachment 4604685


hang on a minute, is this the same bag? 
the black shopper?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> hang on a minute, is this the same bag?
> the black shopper?


Yes, these are pics I asked her for last night. Fake based on these pics, I'm guessing you'll agree!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Yes, these are pics I asked her for last night. Fake based on these pics, I'm guessing you'll agree!


if these pics belong to the same bag, then yes, i definitely agree


----------



## ksuromax

thepursenoob said:


> Okay, gotcha! My apologies. I am still very new to this forum. This is in regards to post number: #14328 and #14357
> Additional photos of the back of the zipperhead and interior logo tag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4604682
> View attachment 4604685


i really apologise for confusing you, but with so many posts and so many additional pics across various request got me a bit off the track, the additional pics of the zipper head and the front logo (speaking of the black square shopping bag) look off, and i agree with @muchstuff this bag is not authentic.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> if these pics belong to the same bag, then yes, i definitely agree


For anyone reading this thread THIS is why we ask for very specific photos! Some details will look very close to the original (remember that all bags aren't IDENTICAL) but if we have ALL of the details needed something generally will give the fake away.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> For anyone reading this thread THIS is why we ask for very specific photos! Some details will look very close to the original (remember that all bags aren't IDENTICAL) but if we have ALL of the details needed something generally will give the fake away.


in addition to this, we need all pics together and in one post!


----------



## muchstuff

ameliabumblebee said:


> Thank you for your response! I’ve asked the seller for a few more close up images. Hope that these are clear enough!  thank you again
> 
> View attachment 4604643
> View attachment 4604644
> View attachment 4604645
> View attachment 4604646
> View attachment 4604647


I asked for better pics of the tag front and the back of the zipper head too please. Please reference all posts when you repost. Sorry but we want to be sure.


----------



## Vintage8lover

ksuromax said:


> VERY FAKE! Please, avoid


Thanks so much


----------



## thepursenoob

ksuromax said:


> in addition to this, we need all pics together and in one post!


Thank you guys for the answers! I will keep that in mind for future posts.


----------



## keepitserene

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, it appears you were missed. The style code on this bag is for a mini City not a regular sized City. There are details that are off as well. Not authentic in my opinion. The fact that the style number is incorrect should be enough for a return. 390154 is the correct code for a regular-sized City.


Wanted to update you! The seller on ebay accepted my return. Thank you so much again! I’ll be on the hunt for another Balenciaga city!


----------



## muchstuff

keepitserene said:


> Wanted to update you! The seller on ebay accepted my return. Thank you so much again! I’ll be on the hunt for another Balenciaga city!


Very glad to hear it, thanks for the update!


----------



## *Jenn*

I’m sure this is not authentic, but I don’t want it to get away in case....


----------



## muchstuff

*Jenn* said:


> I’m sure this is not authentic, but I don’t want it to get away in case....
> 
> https://posh.mk/1okbk7Bp81


Are you able to get more pics? I'd say an authentic mini Twiggy excepting the rivet is incorrect. Can you ask for pics of the other rivets and a good pic of the back of the zipper head and the bale? Could be that a rivet was replaced but I can't confirm authenticity without more info because of it.


----------



## *Jenn*

muchstuff said:


> Are you able to get more pics? I'd say an authentic mini Twiggy excepting the rivet is incorrect. Can you ask for pics of the other rivets and a good pic of the back of the zipper head and the bale? Could be that a rivet was replaced but I can't confirm authenticity without more info because of it.



I found photos from a previous listing on a different selling platform....I’m 100% sure it’s the same bag. Check the mark on the left side of the handle. this should give you all the pics necessary

also I did a little research. The round rivet isn’t necessarily a fake...see the last photo. The other mini Twiggy photos I’ve found from around the same time have the same un-notched rivet...??


----------



## muchstuff

*Jenn* said:


> I found photos from a previous listing on a different selling platform....I’m 100% sure it’s the same bag. Check the mark on the left side of the handle. this should give you all the pics necessary
> 
> also I did a little research. The round rivet isn’t necessarily a fake...see the last photo. The other mini Twiggy photos I’ve found from around the same time have the same un-notched rivet...??


I'm aware that the early bags had un-notched rivets (they changed to notched in 2005, the year of this colour. S/S 2005 saw both notched and un-notched, F/W were notched only. Since this is a S/S colour, the lack of notches isn't an issue). It's the shape of the rivet I was commenting on, although it could just be the angle of the photo. Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## peacebabe

I agree that it's authentic too. 



muchstuff said:


> I'm aware that the early bags had un-notched rivets (they changed to notched in 2005, the year of this colour. S/S 2005 saw both notched and un-notched, F/W were notched only. Since this is a S/S colour, the lack of notches isn't an issue). It's the shape of the rivet I was commenting on, although it could just be the angle of the photo. Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Fels

Hello from Indonesia,

I just adopted preloved balenciaga classic city from my aunt, but it comes with mirror only or no additional balenciaga things such as dustbag controllato etc...

So i kinda worried about its its originality. I hope anyone here mind to help me to authenticate this bag.

Photos all attached
Tell me if you need more.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## muchstuff

Fels said:


> Hello from Indonesia,
> 
> I just adopted preloved balenciaga classic city from my aunt, but it comes with mirror only or no additional balenciaga things such as dustbag controllato etc...
> 
> So i kinda worried about its its originality. I hope anyone here mind to help me to authenticate this bag.
> 
> Photos all attached
> Tell me if you need more.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## amstevens714

May I please ask for assistance with this city S? Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide.

item: bleu abyss city S
Seller: yoogiscloset
Item# 262947
Link:https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-bleu-abyss-lambskin-leather-metallic-edge-city-s-bag.html

thank you thank you thank you!!


----------



## muchstuff

amstevens714 said:


> May I please ask for assistance with this city S? Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide.
> 
> item: bleu abyss city S
> Seller: yoogiscloset
> Item# 262947
> Link:https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-bleu-abyss-lambskin-leather-metallic-edge-city-s-bag.html
> 
> thank you thank you thank you!!


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## amstevens714

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you so much muchstuff! If it’s okay to ask, I took the dimensions because they listed another city S that appears to be much smaller and I think is a mini city so I want to make sure this is definitely a city S. The dimensions i took are close to that of a city s but they are coming out a bit smaller. The price on the tag is also throwing me off as it’s not what they have listed on yoogis website. Am I right? Is the other a mini city? Is there anyway to confirm for sure that mine is a city S? If I should post this elsewhere I apologize and I’m happy to repost somewhere else.

thank you sooooo much!


----------



## muchstuff

amstevens714 said:


> Thank you so much muchstuff! If it’s okay to ask, I took the dimensions because they listed another city S that appears to be much smaller and I think is a mini city so I want to make sure this is definitely a city S. The dimensions i took are close to that of a city s but they are coming out a bit smaller. The price on the tag is also throwing me off as it’s not what they have listed on yoogis website. Am I right? Is the other a mini city? Is there anyway to confirm for sure that mine is a city S? If I should post this elsewhere I apologize and I’m happy to repost somewhere else.
> 
> thank you sooooo much!


You can’t tell how far from the camera the bags are, there’s no point of reference for size so that could be why they look so different. The style code on your bag is for a City small.


----------



## amstevens714

muchstuff said:


> You can’t tell how far from the camera the bags are, there’s no point of reference for size so that could be why they look so different. The style code on your bag is for a City small.



thank you so much! I thought that too. I guess it doesn’t matter what the other one was as long as mine is right. It looks so small to me in this photo


----------



## Fels

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.



Wow i have to get my money back.
Thank you @muchstuff for your help, appreciate it.


----------



## muchstuff

Fels said:


> Wow i have to get my money back.
> Thank you @muchstuff for your help, appreciate it.


Sorry the news wasn't better! Thought your aunt gave it to you?


----------



## muchstuff

amstevens714 said:


> thank you so much! I thought that too. I guess it doesn’t matter what the other one was as long as mine is right. It looks so small to me in this photo


This one's a mini. Sorry, not trying to confuse you but I was paying attention to your specific bag earlier. Yoogi's has this one mislabeled. You can see that the style codes are different.


----------



## tmc88

hi ladies!
would any of you be able to authenticate this town please? 
Item Name: BALENCIAGA TOWN HANDBAG W/SILVER HARDWARE- PRE-OWNED- GREAT CONDITION-QUICK SHIP
Item Number: 193230494573
Seller ID: deedeescloset7
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/193230494573


----------



## muchstuff

tmc88 said:


> hi ladies!
> would any of you be able to authenticate this town please?
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA TOWN HANDBAG W/SILVER HARDWARE- PRE-OWNED- GREAT CONDITION-QUICK SHIP
> Item Number: 193230494573
> Seller ID: deedeescloset7
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/193230494573


Need better pics. Everything is blurry enlarged and you can't see the entire tag back. Photos must be clear, close up and forward facing, no angles or bends in the tag. Plus we need a pic of the back of the zipper head. Please reference your original post number if you repost.


----------



## ksuromax

amstevens714 said:


> May I please ask for assistance with this city S? Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide.
> 
> item: bleu abyss city S
> Seller: yoogiscloset
> Item# 262947
> Link:https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-bleu-abyss-lambskin-leather-metallic-edge-city-s-bag.html
> 
> thank you thank you thank you!!


in addition to @muchstuff 's advice, a little bit of extra info to note about your bag - it's lambskin (agneau) which is not typical for this model, usually most of Metallic Edge ones are chevre, but small amount of ME were released in lambskin for one collection in 2017, and yours is one of them


----------



## tmc88

muchstuff said:


> Need better pics. Everything is blurry enlarged and you can't see the entire tag back. Photos must be clear, close up and forward facing, no angles or bends in the tag. Plus we need a pic of the back of the zipper head. Please reference your original post number if you repost.


original post #14411
seller sent me more pics (seemed offended that I asked for more) and said she originally bought it from TRR. thank you for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

tmc88 said:


> original post #14411
> seller sent me more pics (seemed offended that I asked for more) and said she originally bought it from TRR. thank you for your help!
> View attachment 4609553
> View attachment 4609554
> View attachment 4609555
> View attachment 4609556
> View attachment 4609557


I never understand why people get offended, everyone should be careful buying from people they don't know. Authentic in my opinion. (And TRR has had fakes on their site!).


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## tmc88

muchstuff said:


> I never understand why people get offended, everyone should be careful buying from people they don't know. Authentic in my opinion. (And TRR has had fakes on their site!).


I agree! and even moreso because I've heard about TRR having fakes too. but thank you for your help authenticating!


----------



## muchstuff

tmc88 said:


> I agree! and even moreso because I've heard about TRR having fakes too. but thank you for your help authenticating!


My pleasure!


----------



## applepieedd

Hello experts! May i ask for your thoughts on this balenciaga part time (recolored). Thank you most sincerely for your time, attention and effort! It’s from an ig seller.


----------



## ksuromax

applepieedd said:


> View attachment 4611086
> View attachment 4611087
> View attachment 4611088
> View attachment 4611089
> View attachment 4611090
> View attachment 4611091
> View attachment 4611092
> View attachment 4611093
> View attachment 4611094
> View attachment 4611095
> View attachment 4611096
> View attachment 4611097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello experts! May i ask for your thoughts on this balenciaga part time (recolored). Thank you most sincerely for your time, attention and effort! It’s from an ig seller.


looks good to me


----------



## applepieedd

Thank you, much appreciated ❤️



ksuromax said:


> looks good to me


----------



## amstevens714

muchstuff said:


> This one's a mini. Sorry, not trying to confuse you but I was paying attention to your specific bag earlier. Yoogi's has this one mislabeled. You can see that the style codes are different.



So sorry. It was my curiosity getting the better of me. Totally me confusing things. I don’t know where the style code falls within the serial number so I wasn’t sure. (I’m embarrassing how little I know about balenciaga) I’m so glad to hear that mine is definitely a city small and not a mini like the other mislabeled one. I’m so incredibly grateful for your help. You are amazing.


----------



## amstevens714

ksuromax said:


> in addition to @muchstuff 's advice, a little bit of extra info to note about your bag - it's lambskin (agneau) which is not typical for this model, usually most of Metallic Edge ones are chevre, but small amount of ME were released in lambskin for one collection in 2017, and yours is one of them



thank you SO much. So kind of you to add that in. I decided to try and get the ME in both chèvre and Agneau. I just know so little about the sizing but I knew the mini was too small for me. I the city S (which I now know I have thanks to @muchstuff )is pretty small compared to the city IMO. Thank you again so much!!!


----------



## muchstuff

amstevens714 said:


> So sorry. It was my curiosity getting the better of me. Totally me confusing things. I don’t know where the style code falls within the serial number so I wasn’t sure. (I’m embarrassing how little I know about balenciaga) I’m so glad to hear that mine is definitely a city small and not a mini like the other mislabeled one. I’m so incredibly grateful for your help. You are amazing.


My pleasure, any time!


----------



## ksuromax

amstevens714 said:


> thank you SO much. So kind of you to add that in. I decided to try and get the ME in both chèvre and Agneau. I just know so little about the sizing but I knew the mini was too small for me. I the city S (which I now know I have thanks to @muchstuff )is pretty small compared to the city IMO. Thank you again so much!!!


most welcome


----------



## ksuromax

applepieedd said:


> Thank you, much appreciated ❤️


any time


----------



## CORMIER

Hi All,
Please can someone help me to authenticate this wallet for me ?
Thank you very Much for your help,
Best regards,


----------



## ksuromax

CORMIER said:


> Hi All,
> Please can someone help me to authenticate this wallet for me ?
> Thank you very Much for your help,
> Best regards,


can you post a shot with a style number and 'made in italy' stamp, please?


----------



## keepitserene

Hello again! Please help me authenticate this Balenciaga classic city metallic edge in bleu nuit. I tried my best to get photos of the balenciaga tag— the indentations are a little bit faded and hard to capture. I bought the bag from Fashionable.


----------



## CORMIER

ksuromax said:


> can you post a shot with a style number and 'made in italy' stamp, please?


Hello,
Can you tell me what you need exactly, because i don't understund..
Excuse me but i speak very bad English…


----------



## ksuromax

CORMIER said:


> Hello,
> Can you tell me what you need exactly, because i don't understund..
> Excuse me but i speak very bad English…


there must be a stamp on the leather tag with some numbers and 'made in italy' words, something like this


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

keepitserene said:


> Hello again! Please help me authenticate this Balenciaga classic city metallic edge in bleu nuit. I tried my best to get photos of the balenciaga tag— the indentations are a little bit faded and hard to capture. I bought the bag from Fashionable.


I can't read the tag at all, could you try and take a shot in natural indirect light? 
other markers look good, in my opinion it's worth the extra efforts.


----------



## keepitserene

ksuromax said:


> I can't read the tag at all, could you try and take a shot in natural indirect light?
> other markers look good, in my opinion it's worth the extra efforts.


Thank you! I tried in some different lighting, is this better?


----------



## keepitserene

keepitserene said:


> Thank you! I tried in some different lighting, is this better?


A few more with flash


----------



## keepitserene

ksuromax said:


> I can't read the tag at all, could you try and take a shot in natural indirect light?
> other markers look good, in my opinion it's worth the extra efforts.


I tried in natural indirect light! I hope these are better.


----------



## ksuromax

keepitserene said:


> I tried in natural indirect light! I hope these are better.


i am afraid i cannot help, the stamp is just blind, i can't see any detail i need to see, i'm very sorry. 
Maybe someone else can try? or can see better? @muchstuff @peacebabe


----------



## muchstuff

keepitserene said:


> A few more with flash


These are the best pics but as @ksuromax said, they're barely readable. Other markers look fine, FP is generally reliable, style and colour code are correct and what I can see of the font looks OK. Bleu nuit isn't on the colour charts for F/W 2015 but I did find a bleu nuit for S/S 2016 so I guess it's possible it was made in 2015 as well. That's about the best I can do...


----------



## keepitserene

ksuromax said:


> i am afraid i cannot help, the stamp is just blind, i can't see any detail i need to see, i'm very sorry.
> Maybe someone else can try? or can see better? @muchstuff @peacebabe


Thank you anyways! It is barely readable in person, so I totally understand!


----------



## keepitserene

muchstuff said:


> These are the best pics but as @ksuromax said, they're barely readable. Other markers look fine, FP is generally reliable, style and colour code are correct and what I can see of the font looks OK. Bleu nuit isn't on the colour charts for F/W 2015 but I did find a bleu nuit for S/S 2016 so I guess it's possible it was made in 2015 as well. That's about the best I can do...


Thank you so much for your response. I'll keep this in mind!


----------



## muchstuff

keepitserene said:


> Thank you so much for your response. I'll keep this in mind!


Sorry we couldn’t do more.


----------



## keepitserene

muchstuff said:


> Sorry we couldn’t do more.


Not at all! I think I will end up returning it--mostly because if I resell at any point, I want to be able to be sure! But thank you so much ladies, for being honest and so thorough!

I actually decided to get another Balenciaga city in gris chartreux (really hoping I like the color!) and I'll be posting again soon  This is my first venture into Balenciaga--I've had a few misses but I'm still loving the brand!


----------



## *Jenn*

Please help me authenticate this work bag. ♥️


----------



## *Jenn*

*Jenn* said:


> Please help me authenticate this work bag. ♥️


----------



## muchstuff

*Jenn* said:


> View attachment 4615083


I'd like to see a pic of the back of the zipper head and a close up of the rivet but what I see looks good so far.


----------



## yebinkimm

Hi! Can you help me authenticate this Velo bag please? Thank you in advance.


----------



## muchstuff

yebinkimm said:


> Hi! Can you help me authenticate this Velo bag please? Thank you in advance.


I'd like a pic of the rivet but what I see looks good.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ocdebby

Hi everyone. Can someone please help me authenticate this style. I'm fairly new to Balenciaga, so greatly appreciate the help! Last pic is of tags front and back. 

Item name: Balenciaga Classic Day Hobo
Seller: Poluberias
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-Classic-Day-Hobo-5aeddbfb2c705ddcf39a1293


----------



## muchstuff

ocdebby said:


> Hi everyone. Can someone please help me authenticate this style. I'm fairly new to Balenciaga, so greatly appreciate the help! Last pic is of tags front and back.
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Classic Day Hobo
> Seller: Poluberias
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-Classic-Day-Hobo-5aeddbfb2c705ddcf39a1293


Missing pics of the rivet and back of the zipper head but based on what I can see I'd say authentic.


----------



## ocdebby

muchstuff said:


> Missing pics of the rivet and back of the zipper head but based on what I can see I'd say authentic.


Thank you!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ocdebby said:


> Thank you!!!


My pleasure, if you buy it come and repost if you like, with all of the needed pics.


----------



## flapjack

Hi! Would someone be able to help me authenticate the bag below?

Balenciaga Giant Stud Red Leather Gold Hardware City Bag in excellent condition.



Kelly-chant




https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/254453293554


254453293554


----------



## muchstuff

flapjack said:


> Hi! Would someone be able to help me authenticate the bag below?
> 
> Balenciaga Giant Stud Red Leather Gold Hardware City Bag in excellent condition.
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly-chant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/254453293554
> 
> 
> 254453293554


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## flapjack

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

flapjack said:


> Thank you


Any time!


----------



## Pennycal

Hi

my first post  I have been coveting a Balenciaga bag a friend found one on line and sent me a couple of pics not sure if it is enough to work out if authentic it says it is authentic Balenciaga city bag.

I have asked for some additional pics

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/184079191994


----------



## muchstuff

Pennycal said:


> Hi
> 
> my first post  I have been coveting a Balenciaga bag a friend found one on line and sent me a couple of pics not sure if it is enough to work out if authentic it says it is authentic Balenciaga city bag.
> 
> View attachment 4617626
> View attachment 4617627


Hi and welcome! Please see the link below for pics needed, they need to be clear, close up, facing the camera, no angles. Please post all pics in full size format.
 This bag BTW isn't a City, it's a First, similar to look at but quite a bit smaller.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Pennycal

muchstuff said:


> Hi and welcome! Please see the link below for pics needed, they need to be clear, close up, facing the camera, no angles. Please post all pics in full size format.
> This bag BTW isn't a City, it's a First, similar to look at but quite a bit smaller.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


Sorry I will go and try and get these pics and re-post


----------



## papertrees

Hi! Please help me authenticate. I bought this yesterday from an online seller.




















 Would greatly appreciate your help.
Thanks


----------



## ksuromax

papertrees said:


> Hi! Please help me authenticate. I bought this yesterday from an online seller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would greatly appreciate your help.
> Thanks


Fake, hope you can get your money back


----------



## Pennycal

Hi
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/202775043445?ul_noapp=true
I didn't get a response from the first seller and thanks to @papertrees I now know it is a first and not a city.

This Ebay seller did send some additional images and I hope they are clear enough. I did not get the rivets and have gone back to ask for those but have 11 decent pics worth a shot. It is being advertised as a city.

Thanks so much I am so glad I stumbled on this forum. I have never had a true designer bag and I am so worried I will get scammed


----------



## muchstuff

Pennycal said:


> Hi
> 
> I didn't get a response from the first seller and thanks to @papertrees I now know it is a first and not a city.
> 
> This Ebay seller did send some additional images and I hope they are clear enough. I did not get the rivets and have gone back to ask for those but have 11 decent pics worth a shot. It is being advertised as a city.
> 
> Thanks so much I am so glad I stumbled on this forum. I have never had a true designer bag and I am so worried I will get scammed
> 
> View attachment 4618407
> View attachment 4618408
> View attachment 4618409
> View attachment 4618410
> View attachment 4618411
> View attachment 4618412
> View attachment 4618413


Sorry, confused. Is there a link?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Pennycal

Apologies added a link


----------



## muchstuff

Pennycal said:


> Apologies added a link


I'm afraid multiple pics of the bag aren't what we need, you're still missing pics of the needed details. We need the front of the tag, the tag back in it's entirety (the 'MADE IN ITALY" isn't visible), the rivet, the bale and the back of the zipper head with the logo on it. Please look at the examples in the link below.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Pennycal

So sorry I will go back to her I sent a list with everything but perhaps she is avoiding sending. Will try again


----------



## muchstuff

Pennycal said:


> So sorry I will go back to her I sent a list with everything but perhaps she is avoiding sending. Will try again


Also this isn't a City it's a Mid Day.


----------



## MYNA0105

Hi guys,

I bought this bag couple of days ago and would love to know if it is authentic.

Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

MYNA0105 said:


> View attachment 4618514
> View attachment 4618515
> View attachment 4618516
> View attachment 4618519
> View attachment 4618518
> 
> View attachment 4618517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I bought this bag couple of days ago and would love to know if it is authentic.
> 
> Thank you!


Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2012 gris poivre.


----------



## MYNA0105

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2012 gris poivre.



thank you muchstuff!


----------



## muchstuff

MYNA0105 said:


> thank you muchstuff!


Enjoy your bag!


----------



## keepitserene

Hello! Please help me authenticate this Balenciaga city bag in gris chartreux with giant 12 hardware. Thank you in advance!


----------



## ksuromax

keepitserene said:


> Hello! Please help me authenticate this Balenciaga city bag in gris chartreux with giant 12 hardware. Thank you in advance!


authentic in my opinion


----------



## aymco

Greetings everyone! I would be so glad if someone could help me! I searched for the name of the model (and possible price after) of Gucci bag, but couldn't find any information. I bought that bag in around 2014 (its probably limited Cruise collection but not really sure). Please can somebody identify that model? Thanks in advance! And have a happy holidays!


----------



## muchstuff

aymco said:


> Greetings everyone! I would be so glad if someone could help me! I searched for the name of the model (and possible price after) of Gucci bag, but couldn't find any information. I bought that bag in around 2014 (its probably limited Cruise collection but not really sure). Please can somebody identify that model? Thanks in advance! And have a happy holidays!
> View attachment 4619115
> View attachment 4619116
> View attachment 4619117
> View attachment 4619118


Hi, and welcome! You need to post in the Gucci subform, this is for Balenciaga. See link below, and be sure to read the first post on the thread for info as to what photos are needed.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-gucci.922866/


----------



## keepitserene

ksuromax said:


> authentic in my opinion


Thank you so much!


----------



## ksuromax

keepitserene said:


> Thank you so much!


pleasure!


----------



## Pennycal

Hi

I have been trying to get the right pictures for the bag I posted but the seller has not responded.

I have found another I hope that these pics are helpful. 

I did want a black brown or red bag this one is red I am a little concerned about the darkening in the handles but at the right price might be ok?

thanks


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Pennycal said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been trying to get the right pictures for the bag I posted but the seller has not responded.
> 
> I have found another I hope that these pics are helpful.
> 
> I did want a black brown or red bag this one is red I am a little concerned about the darkening in the handles but at the right price might be ok?
> 
> thanks


Authentic in my opinion, this is a F/W 2005 rouge theatre City, one of the early collectable reds, although the older bags have lost a lot of value in the last couple of years. The darkening of the handles is typical and can't be cleaned away. If the rest of the bag is in good condition you could always have the handles repaired (recoloured) by Lovin My Bags. The pics don't do justice to the colour, it's a great red.


----------



## Pennycal

Thank you so so much muchstuff jt is really appreciated


----------



## muchstuff

Pennycal said:


> Thank you so so much muchstuff jt is really appreciated


Any time!


----------



## mishopsalot

hello ladies! 
could someone pls authenticate this vintage balenciaga velo for me?
i bought it from a reputable seller and everything (for me) checked out except for the fact that it is missing its inner dual phone pockets - i've read that balenciaga only came out with those inner phone pockets around 2012 - but this bag also features the extendable/ adjustable crossbody strap - which i also read only came out in 2012 - so shouldnt the bag also have the two inner phone pockets as well? or could it be a really good replica?  pls help.. TIA.


----------



## muchstuff

mishopsalot said:


> hello ladies!
> could someone pls authenticate this vintage balenciaga velo for me?
> i bought it from a reputable seller and everything (for me) checked out except for the fact that it is missing its inner dual phone pockets - i've read that balenciaga only came out with those inner phone pockets around 2012 - but this bag also features the extendable/ adjustable crossbody strap - which i also read only came out in 2012 - so shouldnt the bag also have the two inner phone pockets as well? or could it be a really good replica?  pls help.. TIA.
> View attachment 4622201
> View attachment 4622202
> View attachment 4622203
> View attachment 4622204
> View attachment 4622205
> View attachment 4622206
> View attachment 4622207
> View attachment 4622208
> View attachment 4622209


Authentic in my opinion. The two slip pockets began in F/W 2102 and this is S/S.  Strap was adjustable as of S/S 2012. The colour is dark violet.


----------



## mishopsalot

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. The two slip pockets began in F/W 2102 and this is S/S.  Strap was adjustable as of S/S 2012. The colour is dark violet.



thank you so much!! really appreciate it! 
and merry christmas!!


----------



## muchstuff

mishopsalot said:


> thank you so much!! really appreciate it!
> and merry christmas!!


Any time and Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## siygrace11

Hi Ladies! Just a quick question while i gather the rest lf the photos by any chance does the serial number on the back is only 2 lines? This is my frist time encountering so felt a little weird about it, its for a metallic suede


----------



## muchstuff

siygrace11 said:


> Hi Ladies! Just a quick question while i gather the rest lf the photos by any chance does the serial number on the back is only 2 lines? This is my frist time encountering so felt a little weird about it, its for a metallic suede


Yes, it would be correct for a tag of this season. Collect your pics and repost.


----------



## ilovebawu

Is this Authentic?

Item name : Speed sneakers lace Texture Knit

Wordings look too white and position seems not in correct place. Bought from NET-A-PORTER.


----------



## muchstuff

ilovebawu said:


> Is this Authentic?
> 
> Item name : Speed sneakers lace Texture Knit
> 
> Wordings look too white and position seems not in correct place. Bought from NET-A-PORTER.


Sorry, we don’t do sneakers.


----------



## ksuromax

ilovebawu said:


> Is this Authentic?
> 
> Item name : Speed sneakers lace Texture Knit
> 
> Wordings look too white and position seems not in correct place. Bought from NET-A-PORTER.


if YOU bought them directly from NAP i wouldn't worry, NAP is very reputable site


----------



## DanielleKristin

Hi all!

It's been a long time since I've bought a Balenciaga (or any bag), so happy to be back on here!  My boyfriend got me a Bal from The Real Real (they of course don't post any photos required for authenticity), and now the link is gone since the item is sold and in my possession, so apologies in advance for no link! (and thanks in advance!)

Item Name: Balenciaga Motocross Classic Part Time Bag
Seller: The Real Real
Item Description: Teal Arena leather Balenciaga Motocross Classic Part-Time bag with antiqued brass hardware


----------



## muchstuff

DanielleKristin said:


> Hi all!
> 
> It's been a long time since I've bought a Balenciaga (or any bag), so happy to be back on here!  My boyfriend got me a Bal from The Real Real (they of course don't post any photos required for authenticity), and now the link is gone since the item is sold and in my possession, so apologies in advance for no link! (and thanks in advance!)
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Motocross Classic Part Time Bag
> Seller: The Real Real
> Item Description: Teal Arena leather Balenciaga Motocross Classic Part-Time bag with antiqued brass hardware
> 
> View attachment 4624307
> View attachment 4624308
> View attachment 4624309
> View attachment 4624310
> View attachment 4624311
> View attachment 4624312
> View attachment 4624314
> View attachment 4624315


Missing a pic of the bale but authentic in my opinion.


----------



## DanielleKristin

muchstuff said:


> Missing a pic of the bale but authentic in my opinion.


So sorry, I forgot since the strap wasn't attached
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 :


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

DanielleKristin said:


> So sorry, I forgot since the strap wasn't attached
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4624359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Thanks, you’re fine.


----------



## siygrace11

Hi Ladies!  
Honestly i don't know much about the bag since the seller doesn't know the color.  Hope you guys can help me authenticate


----------



## muchstuff

E


siygrace11 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Honestly i don't know much about the bag since the seller doesn't know the color.  Hope you guys can help me authenticate


Your hand is covering the part of the bale we need to see and you're missing a pic of the rivet.


----------



## DanielleKristin

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, you’re fine.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## muchstuff

DanielleKristin said:


> Thank you so much!!


Any time!


----------



## siygrace11

muchstuff said:


> E
> 
> Your hand is covering the part of the bale we need to see and you're missing a pic of the rivet.


Hi! Ohhh yes! Here! I've uploaded an updated one. The seller is saying that it is a mini, but i think its a small. I still don't have the bag, but i'm judging by the looks of it


----------



## muchstuff

siygrace11 said:


> Hi! Ohhh yes! Here! I've uploaded an updated one. The seller is saying that it is a mini, but i think its a small. I still don't have the bag, but i'm judging by the looks of it


Authentic in my opinion, small not mini.


----------



## lilapot

Hello!!! I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas!

I just received this wallet and the seller said she got it from Bicester Village. Can anyone confirm it’s authenticity. 

Thank you so very much xx


----------



## LoveSGAB02bttf

I picked up a Balenciaga City Bag at Value Village Thrift store. I will post photos and ask if anyone can tell me if it is real.  I am new to designer handbags.

Here are the numbers on the inside
N 0754C
115748


----------



## muchstuff

LoveSGAB02bttf said:


> I picked up a Balenciaga City Bag at Value Village Thrift store. I will post photos and ask if anyone can tell me if it is real.  I am new to designer handbags.
> 
> Here are the numbers on the inside
> N 0754C
> 115748


Hi and welcome to TPF . Sorry to say but the bag you posted is not authentic.


----------



## ksuromax

lilapot said:


> Hello!!! I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas!
> 
> I just received this wallet and the seller said she got it from Bicester Village. Can anyone confirm it’s authenticity.
> 
> Thank you so very much xx


Authentic


----------



## lilapot

ksuromax said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## ksuromax

lilapot said:


> Thank you so much!


most welcome!


----------



## spruitt7

Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga Edge Money Leather Wallet
Link (if available): https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciaga-blue-wallet/24681369/
Seller's pictures.

Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

spruitt7 said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga Edge Money Leather Wallet
> Link (if available): https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciaga-blue-wallet/24681369/
> Seller's pictures.
> 
> Thank you!


need to see the zipperhead underneath and full stamp with all the numbers and 'made in italy' wording, please


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## tatertot

I'm sorry to say. As Much stated, this is fake.



LoveSGAB02bttf said:


> I picked up a Balenciaga City Bag at Value Village Thrift store. I will post photos and ask if anyone can tell me if it is real.  I am new to designer handbags.
> 
> Here are the numbers on the inside
> N 0754C
> 115748


----------



## Ika Saragih

Hi authenticator,
Can you help authenticate this balenciaga papier.. please.. thank you


----------



## peacebabe

Please retake photos of front & back of tag again in straight, forward facing. Making sure it's sharp & clear



Ika Saragih said:


> Hi authenticator,
> Can you help authenticate this balenciaga papier.. please.. thank you


----------



## ksuromax

Ika Saragih said:


> Hi authenticator,
> Can you help authenticate this balenciaga papier.. please.. thank you





peacebabe said:


> Please retake photos of front & back of tag again in straight, forward facing. Making sure it's sharp & clear


in addition, also, zipperhead underneath, please


----------



## Ika Saragih

ksuromax said:


> in addition, also, zipperhead underneath, please



here goes


----------



## sexycombover

Not an authenticator here, but the back of the zipper will need to be clearer (better lit) so the authenticators know exactly what they're looking at.


----------



## muchstuff

sexycombover said:


> Not an authenticator here, but the back of the zipper will need to be clearer (better lit) so the authenticators know exactly what they're looking at.





Ika Saragih said:


> here goes


The tag pics aren't sharp enough either, especially the pic of the tag back.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, it's non authentic



Ika Saragih said:


> here goes


----------



## Msblu

Hello ladies, I really need your help authenticating this purse. I’d really appreciate your help
Best regards!


----------



## i_am_paris

hello,

im a newbie here. can u guys please help me  to determine if this authentic 
thaank you in advance!!

paris

link:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/women-hand...291790?hash=item1ce0d7518e:g:ltAAAOSwSKBeDjv8


----------



## muchstuff

i_am_paris said:


> hello,
> 
> im a newbie here. can u guys please help me  to determine if this authentic
> thaank you in advance!!
> 
> paris
> 
> link:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/women-hand...291790?hash=item1ce0d7518e:g:ltAAAOSwSKBeDjv8


You're missing pretty much all of the pics needed, please refer to the post at the top of the page for the link.


----------



## Cherivo

Hello, I bought this bag on Tradesy but do not think it's authentic.  I would love to get other opinions as I'm far from an expert.

https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciaga-classic-city-small-black-leather-shoulder-bag/26559500/

Other than pictures, one thing to note:  The label is sewn to the cotton lining on all 4 sides so it cannot be lifted to see #s.  



*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## muchstuff

Cherivo said:


> Hello, I bought this bag on Tradesy but do not think it's authentic.  I would love to get other opinions as I'm far from an expert.
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciaga-classic-city-small-black-leather-shoulder-bag/26559500/
> 
> Other than pictures, one thing to note:  The label is sewn to the cotton lining on all 4 sides so it cannot be lifted to see #s.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


[/QUOTE]
Look inside the zipped pocket, there should be another tag with style number, etc. Please quote your original post number when you repost.


----------



## Cherivo

Look inside the zipped pocket, there should be another tag with style number, etc. Please quote your original post number when you repost.[/QUOTE]

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-968#post-33528306
#14516
You're right!  There is another label inside the pocket - attached.
But is the gold lettering label what Balenciaga uses?  Also, I thought they always used Lampo zippers.  And the tassels feel rather stiff, not soft and supple.  Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Cherivo said:


> Look inside the zipped pocket, there should be another tag with style number, etc. Please quote your original post number when you repost.



https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-968#post-33528306
#14516
You're right!  There is another label inside the pocket - attached.
But is the gold lettering label what Balenciaga uses?  Also, I thought they always used Lampo zippers.  And the tassels feel rather stiff, not soft and supple.  Thank you![/QUOTE]
Authentic in my opinion. Bal stopped using the Lampo-stamped zipper heads in 2014. The tags and zipper head shown in this pic are consistent with the F/W 2019 season, which is the season this City small is from. As to the gold lettering, depends on the bag and the season. Can't comment on the tassels, it's a pretty new bag so I'm sure they'll soften up.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Cherivo

muchstuff said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-968#post-33528306
> #14516
> You're right!  There is another label inside the pocket - attached.
> But is the gold lettering label what Balenciaga uses?  Also, I thought they always used Lampo zippers.  And the tassels feel rather stiff, not soft and supple.  Thank you!


Authentic in my opinion. Bal stopped using the Lampo-stamped zipper heads in 2014. The tags and zipper head shown in this pic are consistent with the F/W 2019 season, which is the season this City small is from. As to the gold lettering, depends on the bag and the season. Can't comment on the tassels, it's a pretty new bag so I'm sure they'll soften up.[/QUOTE]

Thank you so very much!  And looking at the Balenciaga site, I do see the small label now imprinted in silver with no "Paris" at the end.  https://www.balenciaga.com/us/classic-city-s-handbags_cod45481555ke.html


----------



## muchstuff

Cherivo said:


> Authentic in my opinion. Bal stopped using the Lampo-stamped zipper heads in 2014. The tags and zipper head shown in this pic are consistent with the F/W 2019 season, which is the season this City small is from. As to the gold lettering, depends on the bag and the season. Can't comment on the tassels, it's a pretty new bag so I'm sure they'll soften up.



Thank you so very much!  And looking at the Balenciaga site, I do see the small label now imprinted in silver with no "Paris" at the end.  https://www.balenciaga.com/us/classic-city-s-handbags_cod45481555ke.html[/QUOTE]
My pleasure. Changes come fast with Bal's details, it's hard to keep up.


----------



## ad.astra

Hello, I recently bought this (at a garage sale for $20!) and at first glance I thought it might be authentic. I wanted to see if you fine folks had any information on its authenticity and what year and style it might be. Even if it's not authentic, I think it's a pretty gorgeous and after I clean it up I'll definitely be proud to carry it around. Thank you!!!


----------



## ksuromax

ad.astra said:


> Hello, I recently bought this (at a garage sale for $20!) and at first glance I thought it might be authentic. I wanted to see if you fine folks had any information on its authenticity and what year and style it might be. Even if it's not authentic, I think it's a pretty gorgeous and after I clean it up I'll definitely be proud to carry it around. Thank you!!!


Can you take pics in natural light? 
all have a lot of glare, plus rivet is in wrong angle


----------



## Mustwork4bags

Hi, can you authenticate this for me please. Thanks so much!!!

eBay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BALENC...834317?hash=item288bc808cd:g:P0AAAOSwP59eDhrM

Balenciaga Black pouch with gold hardware 
Seller: cocoluxe36


----------



## muchstuff

Mustwork4bags said:


> Hi, can you authenticate this for me please. Thanks so much!!!
> 
> eBay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BALENC...834317?hash=item288bc808cd:g:P0AAAOSwP59eDhrM
> 
> Balenciaga Black pouch with gold hardware
> Seller: cocoluxe36


We’ll need a clearer pic of the tag back and a pic of the back of the zipper head. Please quote your original post when you repost.


----------



## Mustwork4bags

Here are the additional photos









Mustwork4bags said:


> Hi, can you authenticate this for me please. Thanks so much!!!
> 
> eBay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BALENC...834317?hash=item288bc808cd:g:P0AAAOSwP59eDhrM
> 
> Balenciaga Black pouch with gold hardware
> Seller: cocoluxe36


----------



## muchstuff

Mustwork4bags said:


> Here are the additional photos
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4631442
> View attachment 4631443
> View attachment 4631444
> View attachment 4631445


Sorry but these aren't helpful. The tag's not complete, you can't see the back of the zipper head, it's just a blur. Please see the link below to see what we need.  If you repost again please post the pics full sized and right way up, and quote your original post number. Thanks.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Mustwork4bags

muchstuff said:


> Sorry but these aren't helpful. The tag's not complete, you can't see the back of the zipper head, it's just a blur. Please see the link below to see what we need.  If you repost again please post the pics full sized and right way up, and quote your original post number. Thanks.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


sorry Muchstuff


----------



## muchstuff

Mustwork4bags said:


> sorry Muchstuff


No worries, hopefully you can get the pics, it looks hopeful but I'd like to be sure.


----------



## ad.astra

ksuromax said:


> Can you take pics in natural light?
> all have a lot of glare, plus rivet is in wrong angle


Sorry about that, here you go! If any of these don't work and you need better ones just let me know!


----------



## ksuromax

ad.astra said:


> Sorry about that, here you go! If any of these don't work and you need better ones just let me know!
> View attachment 4631607
> View attachment 4631608
> View attachment 4631609
> View attachment 4631610
> View attachment 4631611
> View attachment 4631612
> View attachment 4631613
> View attachment 4631614
> View attachment 4631615
> View attachment 4631616
> View attachment 4631617
> View attachment 4631618


can you please add a good, shap shot the tag? back and front, please
not bent, facing forward


----------



## ad.astra

ksuromax said:


> can you please add a good, shap shot the tag? back and front, please
> not bent, facing forward


I took a bunch because I'm really, really bad at photography, so hopefully at least one or two of them are helpful!


----------



## peacebabe

Looks fine to me. Looks like it's from the Luna range.



ad.astra said:


> I took a bunch because I'm really, really bad at photography, so hopefully at least one or two of them are helpful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4631709
> View attachment 4631710
> View attachment 4631711
> View attachment 4631712
> View attachment 4631713
> View attachment 4631714
> View attachment 4631715
> View attachment 4631716
> View attachment 4631717
> View attachment 4631718


----------



## Pennycal

I went ahead and purchased the city after @muchstuff thoughtfully offered her opinion it is genuine



I have now taken my own pics as it has arrived can I just confirm with you? So I can leave feedback or dispute if you think it’s not authentic 

it is a city chevre leather


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

ad.astra said:


> I took a bunch because I'm really, really bad at photography, so hopefully at least one or two of them are helpful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4631709
> View attachment 4631710
> View attachment 4631711
> View attachment 4631712
> View attachment 4631713
> View attachment 4631714
> View attachment 4631715
> View attachment 4631716
> View attachment 4631717
> View attachment 4631718


thank you for the extra pics, sorry, i'm in a different time zone and was offline for a while, but i see @peacebabe already replied to you


----------



## ksuromax

Pennycal said:


> I went ahead and purchased the city after @muchstuff thoughtfully offered her opinion it is genuine
> 
> 
> 
> I have now taken my own pics as it has arrived can I just confirm with you? So I can leave feedback or dispute if you think it’s not authentic
> 
> it is a city chevre leather
> 
> View attachment 4631857
> View attachment 4631858
> View attachment 4631859
> View attachment 4631860
> View attachment 4631861
> View attachment 4631862
> View attachment 4631863
> View attachment 4631864
> View attachment 4631865


authentic in my opition, too


----------



## Pennycal

ksuromax said:


> authentic in my opition, too



yay thanks so much I have been so paranoid it is my first designer bag.


----------



## ksuromax

Pennycal said:


> yay thanks so much I have been so paranoid it is my first designer bag.


my pleasure  
it's a great one to start your collection with


----------



## Zabelle

Request for authentication, please help. Planning to buy this. Thanks in advance❤️


----------



## LostInBal

Zabelle said:


> Request for authentication, please help. Planning to buy this. Thanks in advance❤️


VERY fake in my opinion.


----------



## Mustwork4bags

Here are the updated tag pics she sent. Hope this is better. 



Mustwork4bags said:


> Hi, can you authenticate this for me please. Thanks so much!!!
> 
> eBay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BALENC...834317?hash=item288bc808cd:g:P0AAAOSwP59eDhrM
> 
> Balenciaga Black pouch with gold hardware
> Seller: cocoluxe36





Mustwork4bags said:


> Here are the additional photos
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4631442
> View attachment 4631443
> View attachment 4631444
> View attachment 4631445


----------



## muchstuff

Mustwork4bags said:


> View attachment 4632706
> View attachment 4632707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the updated tag pics she sent. Hope this is better.


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Mustwork4bags

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you.....have a great day


----------



## muchstuff

Mustwork4bags said:


> Thank you.....have a great day


My pleasure, you too!


----------



## Alvertya

Hi all experts . Can help to authentication this balen bag...
Really appreciated for ur help, thanks before xoxo


----------



## ksuromax

Alvertya said:


> Hi all experts . Can help to authentication this balen bag...
> Really appreciated for ur help, thanks before xoxo


Authentic in my opinion


----------



## Alvertya

ksuromax said:


> Authentic in my opinion


Thank you so much for ur help dear


----------



## ksuromax

Alvertya said:


> Thank you so much for ur help dear


my pleasure


----------



## Pjeter63

Hello guys and girls,
I want to buy a used Balenciaga Hoddie. I could really use a opinion from an expert on this.
I tried using the format for  authentication but it really did not work out. 
I would really appreciate your guys help


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Pjeter63 said:


> Hello guys and girls,
> I want to buy a used Balenciaga Hoddie. I could really use a opinion from an expert on this.
> I tried using the format for  authentication but it really did not work out.
> I would really appreciate your guys help


Sorry but we don’t authenticate clothing.


----------



## lilygirl22

Thanks in advance for any comments on authenticity! 

Item Name: Balenciaga Velo Giant 12
Has one interior zip pocket. Purchased on TheRealReal item number BAL103868

https://www.therealreal.com/product.../balenciaga-motocross-giant-12-velo-bag-6ps9n

I'm suspicious because of recent reports on fakes on the site where I purchased the bag. Please see pics below! Thanks.


----------



## muchstuff

lilygirl22 said:


> Thanks in advance for any comments on authenticity!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Velo Giant 12
> Has one interior zip pocket. Purchased on TheRealReal item number BAL103868
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product.../balenciaga-motocross-giant-12-velo-bag-6ps9n
> 
> I'm suspicious because of recent reports on fakes on the site where I purchased the bag. Please see pics below! Thanks.


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## lilygirl22

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thanks so much for helping me feel confident about my purchase!


----------



## muchstuff

lilygirl22 said:


> Thanks so much for helping me feel confident about my purchase!


My pleasure!


----------



## Siannna7

Hi there! Hoping you can help me authenticate this Balenciaga. My only real concern was that there isn’t a letter included in the serial number on the leather tag. I believe it’s a City GH but have included photos. Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Siannna7 said:


> Hi there! Hoping you can help me authenticate this Balenciaga. My only real concern was that there isn’t a letter included in the serial number on the leather tag. I believe it’s a City GH but have included photos. Thank you!


Not authentic, sorry. Bags prior to F/W 2012 didn't have the alpha letter on the tag back but this is very fake for other reasons. (Also the style is supposed to be a Part Time not a City).


----------



## Siannna7

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry. Bags prior to F/W 2012 didn't have the alpha letter on the tag back but this is very fake for other reasons. (Also the style is supposed to be a Part Time not a City).


Thank you for getting back to me so quickly!


----------



## muchstuff

Siannna7 said:


> Thank you for getting back to me so quickly!


My pleasure, sorry the news wasn't better.


----------



## Siannna7

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure, sorry the news wasn't better.


Can I ask what gives away that it’s fake so I know better next time? Thank you again!


----------



## muchstuff

Siannna7 said:


> Can I ask what gives away that it’s fake so I know better next time? Thank you again!


I'm sorry but we don't discuss the details so as not to help the counterfeiters. But pretty much all of the details are "off".


----------



## Siannna7

muchstuff said:


> I'm sorry but we don't discuss the details so as not to help the counterfeiters. But pretty much all of the details are "off".


Understood - thank you!


----------



## Jeanjean1234

Hey guys can someone help authenticate this


----------



## Jeanjean1234

Jeanjean1234 said:


> Hey guys can someone help authenticate this


----------



## Jeanjean1234

Hi all,

can help authenticate this


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Jeanjean1234 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> can help authenticate this


Please see the first post at the top of the page for pics needed.


----------



## friedargh

Hi there

I’d be very appreciative if you could please assist with authenticating this:

item name: Giant 12 Gold Mini City Bag Anthracite Grey

link (with photos): https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...e&pageci=f52c4148-3e8b-4fd3-a64a-ce5c83bb1b56


----------



## ksuromax

friedargh said:


> Hi there
> 
> I’d be very appreciative if you could please assist with authenticating this:
> 
> item name: Giant 12 Gold Mini City Bag Anthracite Grey
> 
> link (with photos): https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-Giant-12-Gold-Mini-City-Bag-in-Anthracite-Grey/153782339152?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com.au%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F153782339152&rvr_id=0&rvr_ts=9905c80316f0a4e9779734dffff7edd2&ul_noapp=true&pageci=f52c4148-3e8b-4fd3-a64a-ce5c83bb1b56


Authentic, imo


----------



## xiuxiu94

Hi everyone,
Please help authenticate this Balenciaga vintage boots. Thank you very much.

Item name: Balenciaga ankle boots
Who took the pictures: me
History: thrift store
Comments: They are in good condition with metal label inside. Though I think they are legit, I also look forward to hearing opinions from the authenticators. Much appreciate [emoji4]

View attachment 4637947

View attachment 4637948

View attachment 4637949

View attachment 4637950

View attachment 4637952

View attachment 4637954

View attachment 4637955

View attachment 4637956


----------



## muchstuff

xiuxiu94 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Please help authenticate this Balenciaga vintage boots. Thank you very much.
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga ankle boots
> Who took the pictures: me
> History: thrift store
> Comments: They are in good condition with metal label inside. Though I think they are legit, I also look forward to hearing opinions from the authenticators. Much appreciate [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4637947
> 
> View attachment 4637948
> 
> View attachment 4637949
> 
> View attachment 4637950
> 
> View attachment 4637952
> 
> View attachment 4637954
> 
> View attachment 4637955
> 
> View attachment 4637956


I’m afraid we don’t authenticate footwear, sorry.


----------



## xiuxiu94

muchstuff said:


> I’m afraid we don’t authenticate footwear, sorry.



Oops, I am new here, thank you for letting me know [emoji22]


----------



## muchstuff

xiuxiu94 said:


> Oops, I am new here, thank you for letting me know [emoji22]


Sorry we couldn’t help!


----------



## i_am_paris

hello,
can you guys help me to authenticate this?? thank you so much in advanced. 

Item name: Balenciaga Classic Mini City Bag in red
EBay item number: 254473079426
Seller ID: onerandomsummerday


----------



## muchstuff

i_am_paris said:


> hello,
> can you guys help me to authenticate this?? thank you so much in advanced.
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Classic Mini City Bag in red
> EBay item number: 254473079426
> Seller ID: onerandomsummerday
> View attachment 4638422
> View attachment 4638422
> View attachment 4638423


Please supply the eBay link to your bag. The pics shown here aren't in the format we need them, they need to be close up, facing the camera, no angles. You're missing the pic of the back of the zipper head. Please go to the post at the top of the page and look at the link included for examples of the photos need. When you repost, please include the number of this post.


----------



## i_am_paris

muchstuff said:


> Please supply the eBay link to your bag. The pics shown here aren't in the format we need them, they need to be close up, facing the camera, no angles. You're missing the pic of the back of the zipper head. Please go to the post at the top of the page and look at the link included for examples of the photos need. When you repost, please include the number of this post.





muchstuff said:


> Please supply the eBay link to your bag. The pics shown here aren't in the format we need them, they need to be close up, facing the camera, no angles. You're missing the pic of the back of the zipper head. Please go to the post at the top of the page and look at the link included for examples of the photos need. When you repost, please include the number of this post.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> muchstuff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please supply the eBay link to your bag. The pics shown here aren't in the format we need them, they need to be close up, facing the camera, no angles. You're missing the pic of the back of the zipper head. Please go to the post at the top of the page and look at the link included for examples of the photos need. When you repost, please include the number of this post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im so sorry but thats the only picture that they have it  from the site. Also i tried to  put a link but it didnt work, dunno why. sigh
Click to expand...


----------



## muchstuff

Message the seller and ask for close up photos of the front of the inside leather tag and the BACK of the zipper head with the logo on it. I can work with the rest of what's here. Then repost and quote your original post number. What I see looks good so it's worth your while to ask for the two photos.


----------



## friedargh

Hi guys

Could I please have your help with authenticating this listing:

Item: Balenciaga City S Bag Black 

Link to auction (with photos): https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/324...0%26rvr_ts%3Da090ec9916f0a8619b628a44fffa49bd

Thanks in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

friedargh said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Could I please have your help with authenticating this listing:
> 
> Item: Balenciaga City S Bag Black
> 
> Link to auction (with photos): https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/324011085110?ul_ref=https%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F0%2F0%2F0%3Fmpre%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com.au%252Fulk%252Fitm%252F324011085110%26rvr_id%3D0%26rvr_ts%3Da090ec9916f0a8619b628a44fffa49bd
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Please ask the seller for a better pic of the back of the tag. We need to see it in it's entirety with no bends in the tag. Also a better pic of the bale, it's on a weird angle, see link below for examples of what's needed. When you repost please quote the number of your original post.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Lencee

Hai, can you help authentication this bag? Thank you very much. 

item: balenciaga small city griss acier goat skin 2019.


----------



## Lencee

This is the other photos. Thx you


Lencee said:


> Hai, can you help authentication this bag? Thank you very much.
> 
> item: balenciaga small city griss acier goat skin 2019.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## weirdshiny

Hi everyone,

Please help to authenticate this bag, thank you so much!! I’ve bought this a while ago but only thought to post this here now:

Item Name (if you know it): Classic Gold Mini City (Anthracite)
Link (if available): N/A - bought from a local classifieds marketplace (Singapore)

It didn’t come with authenticity card but from what I can read from the tag (as per photo below), the code is 431621 1160 B 1669

Photos:


----------



## babszi21

Hey Folks, 

Please help me authenticate my own Triple S from Balenciaga. Most of my items I bought either in your Paris flagship store, or authenticated online resellers. However, recently I had an issue with one of the Triple S shoe, which I bought 2017 in one of the multi-brand boutique. (I know this place very well, and I never had any problem with the items bought in there)I have this exact model in black as well, however I recently checked the two aside, and they slightly differ. The differences I have noticed are the following:
• the original box does not have any kind of bar code, or serial number on it
• the font on the box is also different
• the white pair of mine does not have a serial number or size inside the tongue of the shoe
• the Balenciaga label inside the shoe faded much quicker, than in the black pair of mine
• the label in the sole is different when it comes to the font
• the bag of the shoe is different• the stitching is also significantly different
The two shoe was purchased 3 months aside, therefore it can happen that the white pair of mine was a “first edition”, however I would like to kindly ask for your help to authenticate my shoe. I have never ever bought fakes in my life, I am really careful about buying everything from authentic source. The above discrepancies are significant, and I wanted to know, whether I have been robbed, or not. 
Thanks for your help in advance!!


----------



## ksuromax

babszi21 said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> Please help me authenticate my own Triple S from Balenciaga. Most of my items I bought either in your Paris flagship store, or authenticated online resellers. However, recently I had an issue with one of the Triple S shoe, which I bought 2017 in one of the multi-brand boutique. (I know this place very well, and I never had any problem with the items bought in there)I have this exact model in black as well, however I recently checked the two aside, and they slightly differ. The differences I have noticed are the following:
> • the original box does not have any kind of bar code, or serial number on it
> • the font on the box is also different
> • the white pair of mine does not have a serial number or size inside the tongue of the shoe
> • the Balenciaga label inside the shoe faded much quicker, than in the black pair of mine
> • the label in the sole is different when it comes to the font
> • the bag of the shoe is different• the stitching is also significantly different
> The two shoe was purchased 3 months aside, therefore it can happen that the white pair of mine was a “first edition”, however I would like to kindly ask for your help to authenticate my shoe. I have never ever bought fakes in my life, I am really careful about buying everything from authentic source. The above discrepancies are significant, and I wanted to know, whether I have been robbed, or not.
> Thanks for your help in advance!!


we do not authenticate the footwear, sorry


----------



## ksuromax

Lencee said:


> Hai, can you help authentication this bag? Thank you very much.
> 
> item: balenciaga small city griss acier goat skin 2019.


Authentic


----------



## ksuromax

weirdshiny said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Please help to authenticate this bag, thank you so much!! I’ve bought this a while ago but only thought to post this here now:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Classic Gold Mini City (Anthracite)
> Link (if available): N/A - bought from a local classifieds marketplace (Singapore)
> 
> It didn’t come with authenticity card but from what I can read from the tag (as per photo below), the code is 431621 1160 B 1669
> 
> Photos:
> 
> View attachment 4639591
> View attachment 4639592
> View attachment 4639593
> View attachment 4639594
> View attachment 4639595
> View attachment 4639596
> View attachment 4639597
> View attachment 4639598
> View attachment 4639599
> View attachment 4639600
> View attachment 4639601


the tag (back) is partially covered
Please, take a new snap and pull the fabric down so all letters and numbers are clear and sharp, forward facing


----------



## Lencee

ksuromax said:


> Authentic



thank you so much .. have a great day


----------



## weirdshiny

ksuromax said:


> the tag (back) is partially covered
> Please, take a new snap and pull the fabric down so all letters and numbers are clear and sharp, forward facing



Hi! Thanks so much for your reply and sorry for the unclear pic, I’ve taken another one now


----------



## kerstinmaria

Hi! I just got this Black 2005 chevre Balenciaga City bag from ebay, and I was wondering if I could get some help authenticating it? Thank you in advance!

Item Name: Balenciaga Handbag Black Leather
Item Number: 372861126159
Seller ID: thewardrobewarrior
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Balenciaga-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649 

Additional images:


----------



## ksuromax

Lencee said:


> thank you so much .. have a great day


most welcome!


----------



## ksuromax

kerstinmaria said:


> Hi! I just got this Black 2005 chevre Balenciaga City bag from ebay, and I was wondering if I could get some help authenticating it? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Handbag Black Leather
> Item Number: 372861126159
> Seller ID: thewardrobewarrior
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Balenciaga-Handbag-Black-Leather/372861126159?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Additional images:


Authentic


----------



## ksuromax

weirdshiny said:


> Hi! Thanks so much for your reply and sorry for the unclear pic, I’ve taken another one now
> 
> View attachment 4640038
> View attachment 4640039
> View attachment 4640040


thanks, it's authentic in my opinion


----------



## weirdshiny

ksuromax said:


> thanks, it's authentic in my opinion


Thank you so much for your help! Have a great day ahead


----------



## kerstinmaria

ksuromax said:


> Authentic



thank you so much!


----------



## TotinScience

Dear authenticators, can someone please help me with this bracelet? Does it not having a serial number automatically mean it is a fake? Thanks so much!


----------



## ksuromax

TotinScience said:


> Dear authenticators, can someone please help me with this bracelet? Does it not having a serial number automatically mean it is a fake? Thanks so much!


no, it does not. 
I'd say, it's absolutely fine, Glycine, probably?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## TotinScience

ksuromax said:


> no, it does not.
> I'd say, it's absolutely fine, Glycine, probably?


Thank you so much! The seller seemed very reputable, it would have been odd to have a one off fake on a small item anyway.


----------



## ksuromax

TotinScience said:


> Thank you so much! The seller seemed very reputable, it would have been odd to have a one off fake on a small item anyway.


most welcome


----------



## nai2012

Hi authenticators 

I have just purchased this bag and thought it was coming with a receipt, it’s now caused me to be a bit dubious 

Code: 153795941938
Item Name: balenciaga city mini bag in black authenticated 
Item Number: 153795941938
Seller ID: Rema22**
Link:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e114...s,nqc=nqc,nqt=nqt,ec=ec,exe=exe,ext=ext,bu=bu


----------



## nai2012

Not sure if I’ve given enough detail above - thank you in advance


----------



## ksuromax

nai2012 said:


> Not sure if I’ve given enough detail above - thank you in advance


nope, not enough.
Please, check the first post at the top of the page, there's a link with the required pics samples and re-post with needed pics


----------



## nai2012

ksuromax said:


> nope, not enough.
> Please, check the first post at the top of the page, there's a link with the required pics samples and re-post with needed pics



Thank you, the person refused to send the pictures so obtained a refund - many thanks for your help and apologies for wasting your time


----------



## ksuromax

nai2012 said:


> Thank you, the person refused to send the pictures so obtained a refund - many thanks for your help and apologies for wasting your time


no worries!


----------



## Beth750Street

Please could you authenticate this, I think I have been mislead.
Balenciaga City Riva bag
Looks good but smells wrong. I'm hoping the serial number helps. 
173084.502752


----------



## muchstuff

Beth750Street said:


> Please could you authenticate this, I think I have been mislead.
> Balenciaga City Riva bag
> Looks good but smells wrong. I'm hoping the serial number helps.
> 173084.502752


The style number on this tag is for city with giant hardware not a Riva. Sorry. Out of curiosity can you post a pic of the bag itself?


----------



## tmc88

Hi ladies, I'm trying to find a specific papier bag (sight crossbody) that I can't seem to find posts on. Aside from the front and back of tag and back of zipperhead, what else would you need to authenticate? it does not have top handles so I see no rivets, and no bale or even the papier shoulder strap clip. 
also, any of you have experience with brandearauction (Japan seller) on eBay? they have one right now but idk if I wanna pay import and risk having to return it.
thank you for any help you can give me.


----------



## muchstuff

tmc88 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm trying to find a specific papier bag (sight crossbody) that I can't seem to find posts on. Aside from the front and back of tag and back of zipperhead, what else would you need to authenticate? it does not have top handles so I see no rivets, and no bale or even the papier shoulder strap clip.
> also, any of you have experience with brandearauction (Japan seller) on eBay? they have one right now but idk if I wanna pay import and risk having to return it.
> thank you for any help you can give me.


I've never heard of that style, can you post a link to the brandear bag? I've had good success with brandear as have others I know. Their photos aren't very good but IMO they tend to overemphasize wear and damage. At least with the bags I've purchased the descriptions have made the bags sound worse than they were.


----------



## tmc88

muchstuff said:


> I've never heard of that style, can you post a link to the brandear bag? I've had good success with brandear as have others I know. Their photos aren't very good but IMO they tend to overemphasize wear and damage. At least with the bags I've purchased the descriptions have made the bags sound worse than they were.


https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/324039463247
so they're pretty good as far as authenticity also? I'm worried that they won't send additional pictures like some of the other bigger consignment sellers.


----------



## muchstuff

tmc88 said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/324039463247
> so they're pretty good as far as authenticity also? I'm worried that they won't send additional pictures like some of the other bigger consignment sellers.


Try looking it up under the name triple crossbody or Papier envelope crossbody. Brandear is actually a pretty big outfit, they have a brick and  mortar store and I've not heard any negative feedback on TPF. Search Brandear on TPF and you'll find comments. As far as authenticity goes anyone can make a mistake but again I've not heard anything negative. I've bought from them twice and will buy again. Not sure if they'll send pics or not but they usually reply within 24 hours and are very polite.


----------



## tmc88

muchstuff said:


> Try looking it up under the name triple crossbody or Papier envelope crossbody. Brandear is actually a pretty big outfit, they have a brick and  mortar store and I've not heard any negative feedback on TPF. Search Brandear on TPF and you'll find comments. As far as authenticity goes anyone can make a mistake but again I've not heard anything negative. I've bought from them twice and will buy again. Not sure if they'll send pics or not but they usually reply within 24 hours and are very polite.


ya the triple is way easier to find, even when I Google the sight, the triple comes up a lot. definitely makes me feel better knowing their reputation though, might not have to wait for fp or rebag to have another one now.
in regards to papier though, is there any other specific photos I should request?


----------



## muchstuff

tmc88 said:


> ya the triple is way easier to find, even when I Google the sight, the triple comes up a lot. definitely makes me feel better knowing their reputation though, might not have to wait for fp or rebag to have another one now.
> in regards to papier though, is there any other specific photos I should request?


The three items you mentioned and depending on the bag whatever hardware etc. there is. Pics of the entire bag and interior are helpful too.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## domates

https://www.therealreal.com/product...ant-covered-brogues-city-bag-6uz1w?position=7

i know it's TRR but they're not always reliable. just wanted to make sure  thanks!!


----------



## muchstuff

domates said:


> https://www.therealreal.com/product...ant-covered-brogues-city-bag-6uz1w?position=7
> 
> i know it's TRR but they're not always reliable. just wanted to make sure  thanks!!


Unfortunately TRR never posts the pics needed to authenticate. Please see the first post at the top of the page and repost with the required photos if you purchase. TRR won't supply more photos, don't bother asking.


----------



## Gringach

Dear Authenticators,
Does this serial number good look to you?

Name: Balenciaga Black Out Small City
Item number: 32402379099525
Seller ID: boaznad79_3 (66)
Link:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BALENCIAGA-SAC-CITY-SMALL-BLACKOUT-CUIR-GRIS/324023790995?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=4c059ce1ba474cf9be4ecc43efaaf870&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=324023790995&itm=324023790995&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:9b219dea-3c3b-11ea-895e-74dbd1808b97|parentrq:c7b81ad216f0a99c13adbef4ff7caee8|iid:1

Many thanks for having a look


----------



## muggles

Blue polka dot city?
Purchased at Rebag in Miami
Leather is stiff, cow or agneau?
Did I buy a dud?


----------



## muchstuff

Gringach said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> Does this serial number good look to you?
> 
> Name: Balenciaga Black Out Small City
> Item number: 32402379099525
> Seller ID: boaznad79_3 (66)
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BALENCIAGA-SAC-CITY-SMALL-BLACKOUT-CUIR-GRIS/324023790995?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=4c059ce1ba474cf9be4ecc43efaaf870&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=324023790995&itm=324023790995&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:9b219dea-3c3b-11ea-895e-74dbd1808b97|parentrq:c7b81ad216f0a99c13adbef4ff7caee8|iid:1
> 
> Many thanks for having a look


I find it odd that the tag doesn't have the customary colour code on it. @ksuromax has a smooth leather black out, maybe she can chime in. I'd like to see all pics needed before weighing in on this one.


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Blue polka dot city?
> Purchased at Rebag in Miami
> Leather is stiff, cow or agneau?
> Did I buy a dud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4645991
> View attachment 4645992
> View attachment 4645993
> View attachment 4645994
> View attachment 4645996


Pleaes see the post at the top of the page for a link to pics needed and examples of the way they should be presented. They need to be clear, facing the cameras, no angles. You're also missing the bale.


----------



## muggles

I’m taking pics with my iPad , obviously I stink at it!


----------



## Gringach

muchstuff said:


> I find it odd that the tag doesn't have the customary colour code on it. @ksuromax has a smooth leather black out, maybe she can chime in. I'd like to see all pics needed before weighing in on this one.


Thanks Muchstuff  Yes let’s wait for her. Hopefully she will be able to help too!
I purchased the bag so I will send more pics when it arrives. If not authentic, I will return it..


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> I’m taking pics with my iPad , obviously I stink at it!


I did a bit of searching and based on what I see I'd say authentic. It's agneau, don't forget it's two layers of leather so it would be stiffer. I've seen pics of some that aren't double layered and you can see the contents inside. But I've seen several examples of the double layers of leather as well.


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> I did a bit of searching and based on what I see I'd say authentic. It's agneau, don't forget it's two layers of leather so it would be stiffer. I've seen pics of some that aren't double layered and you can see the contents inside. But I've seen several examples of the double layers of leather as well.


----------



## muggles

Thank you so much  
So it is agneau! 
Bag is very stiff, guess it wasn’t ever used! 
It’s smooth versus the crinkly lamb I’ve had!
Guess with wear it will break in!
Sales girl did say it was lambskin but after getting it home I wondered!
Your an absolute dear to help me, much appreciated!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Thank you so much
> So it is agneau!
> Bag is very stiff, guess it wasn’t ever used!
> It’s smooth versus the crinkly lamb I’ve had!
> Guess with wear it will break in!
> Sales girl did say it was lambskin but after getting it home I wondered!
> Your an absolute dear to help me, much appreciated!


My pleasure, City bags, to me at least, look huge when they're new and usually yes, they're fairly structured.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I find it odd that the tag doesn't have the customary colour code on it. @ksuromax has a smooth leather black out, maybe she can chime in. I'd like to see all pics needed before weighing in on this one.


mine is packed away (too massive to keep it at hands) and i can't check it promptly, but! the tag looks totally off to me, at least on that shot that is provided by the Seller. 
Bale not clear, too.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> mine is packed away (too massive to keep it at hands) and i can't check it promptly, but! the tag looks totally off to me, at least on that shot that is provided by the Seller.
> Bale not clear, too.


Agreed, thanks. @Gringach unless further photos  are available and show something more positive I’d pass on it.


----------



## fionlym

*Hi, authenticors, would you please authentic the Balenciaga bag for me? Thank you very much for your help!
Item Name: Balenciaga 
Listing number: 274164801
Seller name or ID: purpleflame
Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/274164801*


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

fionlym said:


> *Hi, authenticors, would you please authentic the Balenciaga bag for me? Thank you very much for your help!
> Item Name: Balenciaga
> Listing number: 274164801
> Seller name or ID: purpleflame
> Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/274164801*


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## fionlym

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Thank you for your help


----------



## muchstuff

fionlym said:


> Thank you for your help


My pleasure.


----------



## kerstinmaria

Hi authenticators!

I just got this Mini Classique bag from Poshmark and was wondering if you would be able to authenticate it? I think I read these were only made in 04 and 05 - is it possible to tell which year this is from?

Thank you so much in advance!

*Item Name: Balenciaga Mini Classique
Seller name or ID: miriam777guzman
Link: https://poshmark.ca/listing/Authentic-Balenciaga-mini-bag-5e0be4ccc953d83a860545d2 *
Additional photos:


----------



## muchstuff

kerstinmaria said:


> Hi authenticators!
> 
> I just got this Mini Classique bag from Poshmark and was wondering if you would be able to authenticate it? I think I read these were only made in 04 and 05 - is it possible to tell which year this is from?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> *Item Name: Balenciaga Mini Classique
> Seller name or ID: miriam777guzman
> Link: https://poshmark.ca/listing/Authentic-Balenciaga-mini-bag-5e0be4ccc953d83a860545d2 *
> Additional photos:


Authentic in my opinion. Bal started notching rivets in S/S 2005 (inconsistently) and consistently in F/W 2005 so your bag could be either 2004 or S/S 2005. If I had to guess by the leather I'd say probably 2004 but I can't say for certain.


----------



## kerstinmaria

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. Bal started notching rivets in S/S 2005 (inconsistently) and consistently in F/W 2005 so your bag could be either 2004 or S/S 2005. If I had to guess by the leather I'd say probably 2004 but I can't say for certain.



Thank you very much!


----------



## muchstuff

kerstinmaria said:


> Thank you very much!


Any time!


----------



## Selena32

Hello authenticators! May I ask for your help in authenticating this bag pls. Got it from a pile of old bags from a reseller. I would love to hear your opinions.


----------



## muchstuff

Selena32 said:


> Hello authenticators! May I ask for your help in authenticating this bag pls. Got it from a pile of old bags from a reseller. I would love to hear your opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4647528
> View attachment 4647529
> View attachment 4647530
> View attachment 4647531
> View attachment 4647532
> View attachment 4647528
> View attachment 4647529
> View attachment 4647530
> View attachment 4647531
> View attachment 4647532


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Selena32

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Thank you, may I ask what gave it away


----------



## muchstuff

Selena32 said:


> Thank you, may I ask what gave it away


We don't discuss details so as not to aid the counterfeiters but pretty much everything that we look at re: authentication is "off".


----------



## negrita

Hello,

Please help authenticate this City bag:
Item Name: Balenciaga City
Link: Carousell SG Balenciaga City

Thanks!!


----------



## Gringach

ksuromax said:


> mine is packed away (too massive to keep it at hands) and i can't check it promptly, but! the tag looks totally off to me, at least on that shot that is provided by the Seller.
> Bale not clear, too.



Many thanks for your message Ksuromax!!
I asked for more pictures.. But with what you are saying, I might just not go ahead with this purchase. Thank you again


----------



## ksuromax

Gringach said:


> Many thanks for your message Ksuromax!!
> I asked for more pictures.. But with what you are saying, I might just not go ahead with this purchase. Thank you again


anytime, dear


----------



## kerryisntreal

Hello! 

It's been a while - hoping you can help me out with this!

Flat brass first (suspected), in a camel/caramel-y color. 
Not sure of year. 













Last shot for comparison - it does seem to be identical in size to my carabou one (though much lighter). Tassels are also single-faced, back of tag is suede/no add'l imprinting. I definitely don't know much about early bags, but the only off to me is that the width of the leather on the handle where rivet is seems a bit narrow by comparison. 

❤️


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

kerryisntreal said:


> Hello!
> 
> It's been a while - hoping you can help me out with this!
> 
> Flat brass first (suspected), in a camel/caramel-y color.
> Not sure of year.
> 
> View attachment 4647905
> 
> View attachment 4647908
> 
> View attachment 4647906
> View attachment 4647907
> View attachment 4647909
> View attachment 4647910
> View attachment 4647911
> View attachment 4647912
> View attachment 4647913
> 
> Last shot for comparison - it does seem to be identical in size to my carabou one (though much lighter). Tassels are also single-faced, back of tag is suede/no add'l imprinting. I definitely don't know much about early bags, but the only off to me is that the width of the leather on the handle where rivet is seems a bit narrow by comparison.
> 
> ❤️


Congrats on your first season, F/W 2001 FBF! You can tell because, aside from the tag details, there isn't a zipper stop on the front zipper, the zipper is just sewn in. Nice score!


----------



## muchstuff

negrita said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please help authenticate this City bag:
> Item Name: Balenciaga City
> Link: Carousell SG Balenciaga City
> 
> Thanks!!


Can you repost with better pics of the tag front and back (no angles, close up please) and a pic of the bale? Please see the post at the top of this page for a link to examples of the type of photos we need.


----------



## Niya

Please help me authenticate this balenciaga, many thanks before


----------



## muchstuff

Niya said:


> Please help me authenticate this balenciaga, many thanks before


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Niya

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Thanks for ur help


----------



## muchstuff

Niya said:


> Thanks for ur help


Any time.


----------



## loveric18

Hello could someone help me authenticate this Balenciaga Everyday Tote Leather bag ? This bag is offered by my friend to me to buy it. I would like to know if its authentic... Thank you so much for helping me!!


----------



## nai2012

Hi authenticators, 

could you please help me authenticate 
Item Name: Balenciaga Mini City Bag In Grey Silver Hardware Logo Strap 100% Genuine
Item Number: 114074333438
Seller ID: eBay - jessicperr93
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/114074333438


----------



## nai2012

More pics - thanks in advance


----------



## muchstuff

loveric18 said:


> Hello could someone help me authenticate this Balenciaga Everyday Tote Leather bag ? This bag is offered by my friend to me to buy it. I would like to know if its authentic... Thank you so much for helping me!!


If you look carefully along a seam inside the bag there will be a leather tag. Please post good clear shots of both sides of the tag. Should be a pouch too.


----------



## muchstuff

nai2012 said:


> More pics - thanks in advance


Please take a look at the post at the top of the page, there's a link that shows you the photos needed and the format they should be in. Close up, clear, right way up, no bends in tags. There will be a leather tag with style number etc. inside the interior zipped pocket, we need that too.


----------



## Inkmster

Can anyone please help authenticate this Sunday. Supposed to be black from y2003 or so. The seller confirmed its authentic and that she has never done anything with the color but it does not look black to me ... thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

Inkmster said:


> Can anyone please help authenticate this Sunday. Supposed to be black from y2003 or so. The seller confirmed its authentic and that she has never done anything with the color but it does not look black to me ... thanks!
> View attachment 4650657
> View attachment 4650658
> View attachment 4650659
> View attachment 4650660
> View attachment 4650661
> View attachment 4650662


This is from S/S 2011 and the original colour was grenadine. There are enough of these around that you would be able to find one that hasn't been dyed.


----------



## Inkmster

muchstuff said:


> This is from S/S 2011 and the original colour was grenadine. There are enough of these around that you would be able to find one that hasn't been dyed.


Thank you a ton!!


----------



## muchstuff

Inkmster said:


> Thank you a ton!!


My pleasure!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## krsptio

Hi everyone.

I recently bought this bag in Japan. I dont know what its called. Is this authentic? If yes what it is called? Thank you very much!


----------



## muchstuff

krsptio said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I recently bought this bag in Japan. I dont know what its called. Is this authentic? If yes what it is called? Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4650697


Please check the post at the top of the page for a link to pics needed. All must be clear, close up, right way up, facing straight to the camera, no bends in tags, no angles.


----------



## Kmora

Hello authenticators!

Item: mini Twiggy (?) in metallic orange (?)

I am looking at this bag:
https://www.affordableluxurys.com/p...i-metallic-orange-leather-bag?category_id=142


I know the link is missing some of the needed pictures, but is it possible to directly see if it is a fake?

If there are no obvious red flags I will buy it and the post my own photos here for a real authentication.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

Kmora said:


> Hello authenticators!
> 
> Item: mini Twiggy (?) in metallic orange (?)
> 
> I am looking at this bag:
> https://www.affordableluxurys.com/p...i-metallic-orange-leather-bag?category_id=142
> 
> 
> I know the link is missing some of the needed pictures, but is it possible to directly see if it is a fake?
> 
> If there are no obvious red flags I will buy it and the post my own photos here for a real authentication.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Looks like an 04 holiday metallic orange but we need all of the necessary pics. Nothing's screaming fake to me at this point.


----------



## muggles

Black giant 12 city
Can’t get numbers on back of tag to show up
They are 281770-1000-G- 002123
Bought from eBay


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Black giant 12 city
> Can’t get numbers on back of tag to show up
> They are 281770-1000-G- 002123
> Bought from eBay
> View attachment 4650988
> View attachment 4650993
> View attachment 4650996
> View attachment 4650999
> View attachment 4651000


Please see first post at top of page for pics needed. Try taking the bag outside for the tag shot, we do need it. Also the eBay link please. Everything clear, close up, facing the camera, no bends in tags or angled pics.


----------



## muggles

Black giant 12 city
333315102224 eBay item number
I’ve already purchased


----------



## muggles




----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> Please see first post at top of page for pics needed. Try taking the bag outside for the tag shot, we do need it. Also the eBay link please. Everything clear, close up, facing the camera, no bends in tags or angled pics.


I’ve already purchased the bag! Tag numbers have me baffled.
Also seller just shipped it with no tags or dustbag stuck in a cheap mailer through ups
I apologize if I made a comment that I wasn’t allowed to!


----------



## Dr X

Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Balenciaga in this thread.
> 
> Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> 
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> +  attach any photos
> 
> - You cannot post your own auctions. However, should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to defend your own auction if its authenticity is questioned, please do not authenticate your own Bbag.
> 
> - Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> - Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> - Please post link (eg/ #4888 , copy and paste the post number) to the original query when requesting a second opinion or in follow up post.
> 
> - Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> 
> - Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> - Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Dr X

Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Balenciaga in this thread.
> 
> Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> 
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> +  attach any photos
> 
> - You cannot post your own auctions. However, should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to defend your own auction if its authenticity is questioned, please do not authenticate your own Bbag.
> 
> - Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> - Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> - Please post link (eg/ #4888 , copy and paste the post number) to the original query when requesting a second opinion or in follow up post.
> 
> - Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> 
> - Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> - Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


Please could someone verify this 2004 Balenciaga City please.
The leather is very stiff and shiny, and the zip isn’t smooth.


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> I’ve already purchased the bag! Tag numbers have me baffled.
> Also seller just shipped it with no tags or dustbag stuck in a cheap mailer through ups
> I apologize if I made a comment that I wasn’t allowed to!


Authentic in my opinion. For future please make sure the whole tag back is visible and your pics are very clear.


----------



## muchstuff

Dr X said:


> Please could someone verify this 2004 Balenciaga City please.
> The leather is very stiff and shiny, and the zip isn’t smooth.


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. For future please make sure the whole tag back is visible and your pics are very clear.


Will do! I’ll use my phone instead of my iPad! Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Will do! I’ll use my phone instead of my iPad! Thank you


Any time!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## whateve

Item Name: Balenciaga Paris Teal Leather Handbag. Made In Italy
Item Number: 264588719682
Seller ID: pjung24
Link:[URL='https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Paris-Teal-Leather-Handbag-Made-In-Italy/264588719682?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649'] https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Paris-Teal-Leather-Handbag-Made-In-Italy/264588719682?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
What is the official color name, leather type and year? Do you think the color is really this vibrant? Thanks![/URL]


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga Paris Teal Leather Handbag. Made In Italy
> Item Number: 264588719682
> Seller ID: pjung24
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Paris-Teal-Leather-Handbag-Made-In-Italy/264588719682?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> What is the official color name, leather type and year? Do you think the color is really this vibrant? Thanks!


Authentic IMO and somewhere between 2005 and 2010 inclusive. Can you ask if the mirror has a pocket, and for a pic in natural light outdoors? Not bright sunlight or deep shade...


----------



## krsptio

muchstuff said:


> Please check the post at the top of the page for a link to pics needed. All must be clear, close up, right way up, facing straight to the camera, no bends in tags, no angles.



Sorry about that. I hope this is better


----------



## muchstuff

krsptio said:


> Sorry about that. I hope this is better


You're missing a pic of the rivet and the pic of the tag back shows the tag bent, which changes the shape of the font (that's why we need it without bends). The tag front, the bale and the zipper head look fine. I have no size reference based on the pics but the style number is for a mini City.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Authentic IMO and somewhere between 2005 and 2010 inclusive. Can you ask if the mirror has a pocket, and for a pic in natural light outdoors? Not bright sunlight or deep shade...


Thank you! I'll post back when I hear from the seller.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Thank you! I'll post back when I hear from the seller.


----------



## Theresazm

Item name: Metallic edge city bag

Link: https://www.dba.dk/crossbody-balenc...cialbuttons&utm_content=app_ios_share_listing


Pictures: 








I hope someone can help me authenticate this and maybe tell me what the retail price is. She does not have the reciept. I really like this bag and would love it to be my first balenciaga if it’s authentic! Thanks in advance


----------



## muchstuff

Theresazm said:


> Item name: Metallic edge city bag
> 
> Link: https://www.dba.dk/crossbody-balenc...cialbuttons&utm_content=app_ios_share_listing
> 
> 
> Pictures:
> 
> View attachment 4651248
> View attachment 4651249
> View attachment 4651250
> View attachment 4651251
> View attachment 4651252
> 
> 
> I hope someone can help me authenticate this and maybe tell me what the retail price is. She does not have the reciept. I really like this bag and would love it to be my first balenciaga if it’s authentic! Thanks in advance


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Kmora

muchstuff said:


> Looks like an 04 holiday metallic orange but we need all of the necessary pics. Nothing's screaming fake to me at this point.



So sorry that I forgot to thank you - thank you for your opinion!

Hopefully I will manage to check out the bag in store to see how I like the Twiggy style and the colour Metallic orange. If I like it I will buy the bag and post the required authentication pictures here


----------



## muchstuff

Kmora said:


> So sorry that I forgot to thank you - thank you for your opinion!
> 
> Hopefully I will manage to check out the bag in store to see how I like the Twiggy style and the colour Metallic orange. If I like it I will buy the bag and post the required authentication pictures here


Sounds good!


----------



## Theresazm

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.



Aaw that’s too bad but thanks a lot!


----------



## muchstuff

Theresazm said:


> Aaw that’s too bad but thanks a lot!


My pleasure.


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga Paris Teal Leather Handbag. Made In Italy
> Item Number: 264588719682
> Seller ID: pjung24
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Paris-Teal-Leather-Handbag-Made-In-Italy/264588719682?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> What is the official color name, leather type and year? Do you think the color is really this vibrant? Thanks!





muchstuff said:


> Authentic IMO and somewhere between 2005 and 2010 inclusive. Can you ask if the mirror has a pocket, and for a pic in natural light outdoors? Not bright sunlight or deep shade...


Seller said there isn't a mirror. He sent this picture and said it was a cloudy day. I'm trying to decide if I'll regret not having a mirror. I also kind of want to get something in chevre.


----------



## i_am_paris

Hi authenticators,

I have just purchased this bag  from mercari and thought it was coming with a receipt, it now caused me to be a bit worried. The seller said its brand new and never been used. TIA

Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m22582366500/
Item Name: balenciaga city mini bag
Seller ID: Favorite8876


----------



## ksuromax

i_am_paris said:


> Hi authenticators,
> 
> I have just purchased this bag  from mercari and thought it was coming with a receipt, it now caused me to be a bit worried. The seller said its brand new and never been used. TIA
> 
> Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m22582366500/
> Item Name: balenciaga city mini bag
> Seller ID: Favorite8876


authentic in my opinion


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## i_am_paris

ksuromax said:


> authentic in my opinion


thank you sooo much ksuromax!!! do u think its brand new? it just came with a dust bag but without a receipt.


----------



## ksuromax

i_am_paris said:


> thank you sooo much ksuromax!!! do u think its brand new? it just came with a dust bag but without a receipt.


you're very welcome  
it's from last year, SS 2019, just 1 year old


----------



## i_am_paris

ksuromax said:


> you're very welcome
> it's from last year, SS 2019, just 1 year old


not so happy with the 1yr old  but thank you.....thank youuu sooo much for the quick reply!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

i_am_paris said:


> not so happy with the 1yr old  but thank you.....thank youuu sooo much for the quick reply!!!!


this is new chevre (goatskin) and it's VERY hardwearing, trust me, 1 year is not the 'age' for these bags
Mine is 4 y/o, and still looks BRAND NEW.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Seller said there isn't a mirror. He sent this picture and said it was a cloudy day. I'm trying to decide if I'll regret not having a mirror. I also kind of want to get something in chevre.


07 aquamarine? @ksuromax  what do you think?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> 07 aquamarine? @ksuromax  what do you think?


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> 07 aquamarine? @ksuromax  what do you think?





ksuromax said:


>


Thanks! I think I love aquamarine! So that would make it agneau?


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Thanks! I think I love aquamarine! So that would make it agneau?


S/S 07 was a mix, looks more like chèvre to me, what say you @ksuromax ?


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> S/S 07 was a mix, looks more like chèvre to me, what say you @ksuromax ?


Thank you! I bought it! Hopefully I'll be able to tell once I get it.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Thank you! I bought it! Hopefully I'll be able to tell once I get it.


Looking forward to the mod shots!


----------



## muchstuff

@whateve I did a bit of searching and the posts I've found all point to chevre...


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> @whateve I did a bit of searching and the posts I've found all point to chevre...


Ooh, that sounds great! I'm excited to see if I love chevre as much as everyone else seems to.


----------



## Kmora

Hello dear authenticators!

Could you please see if my latest purchase is authentic?

Item: Balenciaga City with GSHW (Coulor, if authentic, could be maybe Tomato?)
Bought from: Designer Exchange in UK (website)


----------



## muchstuff

Kmora said:


> Hello dear authenticators!
> 
> Could you please see if my latest purchase is authentic?
> 
> Item: Balenciaga City with GSHW (Coulor, if authentic, could be maybe Tomato?)
> Bought from: Designer Exchange in UK (website)
> 
> View attachment 4653196
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653205
> 
> View attachment 4653202
> 
> View attachment 4653203
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653206
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653198
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653199
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653197
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653204


Authentic in my opinion, the lighting is too warm for me to give an opinion re: colour but it would be 2007 or S/S 2008.


----------



## Kmora

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, the lighting is too warm for me to give an opinion re: colour but it would be 2007 or S/S 2008.



Thank you! I really appreciate your help as always 

So happy that it seems to be authentic, I thought it was too good to be true  

It is a true red (IMO) with some hint of orange undertones (not blue like it looks like in some of my pictures). From browsing pictures I think it looks similar to tomato but I am NOT an expert.

Is there something I can do to get better pictures for judging colour?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Kmora said:


> Thank you! I really appreciate your help as always
> 
> So happy that it seems to be authentic, I thought it was too good to be true
> 
> It is a true red (IMO) with some hint of orange undertones (not blue like it looks like in some of my pictures). From browsing pictures I think it looks similar to tomato but I am NOT an expert.
> 
> Is there something I can do to get better pictures for judging colour?


Outdoor pics in natural light, not bright sun or heavy shade.  For me that's about the best you can do to try to show the actual colour.


----------



## Kmora

muchstuff said:


> Outdoor pics in natural light, not bright sun or heavy shade.  For me that's about the best you can do to try to show the actual colour.



Bright sun is not an issue at this season in Sweden 

Heavy shade and very cloudy too I guess? Well, I think I last saw the sun somewhere in October so cloudy is definitely an issue 

I will see what I can do, but might come back in March-April when we have sun again


----------



## muchstuff

Kmora said:


> Bright sun is not an issue at this season in Sweden
> 
> Heavy shade and very cloudy too I guess? Well, I think I last saw the sun somewhere in October so cloudy is definitely an issue
> 
> I will see what I can do, but might come back in March-April when we have sun again


Neutral light is fine, a cloudy sky is OK, I meant more like don't go into deep shade on a sunny day. Give it a try!


----------



## ksuromax

Kmora said:


> Bright sun is not an issue at this season in Sweden
> 
> Heavy shade and very cloudy too I guess? Well, I think I last saw the sun somewhere in October so cloudy is definitely an issue
> 
> I will see what I can do, but might come back in March-April when we have sun again


----------



## i_am_paris

hello authenticators,
can u please help me to authenticate this bag. thank you.

ITEM NAME:        Balenciaga City Bag Authentic 300295, Baby Blue Gentle Used 
ITEM NUMBER : 383395311926
SELLER ID:         m.p.gworkshop 
LINK: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...rentrq:fd79583f16f0abc0d9e77d41fff1ce76|iid:1


----------



## muchstuff

i_am_paris said:


> hello authenticators,
> can u please help me to authenticate this bag. thank you.
> 
> ITEM NAME:        Balenciaga City Bag Authentic 300295, Baby Blue Gentle Used
> ITEM NUMBER : 383395311926
> SELLER ID:         m.p.gworkshop
> LINK: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-City-Bag-Authentic-300295-Baby-Blue-Gentle-Used/383395311926?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=5d7cd80f6c634ad5a22eb387fa113cb1&pid=100675&rk=5&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=184117713632&itm=383395311926&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:6791104d-446f-11ea-bc4a-74dbd18078d0|parentrq:fd79583f16f0abc0d9e77d41fff1ce76|iid:1


Not authentic sorry.


----------



## i_am_paris

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic sorry.


thank you so much for the reply and for saving me @muchstuff


----------



## muchstuff

i_am_paris said:


> thank you so much for the reply and for saving me @muchstuff


My pleasure!


----------



## i_am_paris

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure!


i really really appreciate it...u guys are awesome!!!


----------



## muchstuff

i_am_paris said:


> i really really appreciate it...u guys are awesome!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Inkmster

This  Anthracite ... not sure from which ss/year. Looks authentic to me but appreciate your legit checks! Thank youuu!!


----------



## muchstuff

Inkmster said:


> This  Anthracite ... not sure from which ss/year. Looks authentic to me but appreciate your legit checks! Thank youuu!!
> View attachment 4655093
> View attachment 4655094
> View attachment 4655095
> View attachment 4655096
> View attachment 4655097
> View attachment 4655098


Please see the post at the top of the page for a link to photos needed. All must be clear, close up, facing the camera, no angles or bends in tags.


----------



## Inkmster

muchstuff said:


> Please see the post at the top of the page for a link to photos needed. All must be clear, close up, facing the camera, no angles or bends in tags.


Thank you! I will ask the seller to take better shots.


----------



## muchstuff

Inkmster said:


> Thank you! I will ask the seller to take better shots.


Please quote your original post number when you repost.


----------



## Kipink

Hi authenticators!

I have just purchased my new Balenciaga mini city metallic edge in chevre goatskin black. Could you please help me authenticate this ? And it is true this bag from F/W 2019?

Thanks before!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Kipink said:


> Hi authenticators!
> 
> I have just purchased my new Balenciaga mini city metallic edge in chevre goatskin black. Could you please help me authenticate this ? And it is true this bag from F/W 2019?
> 
> Thanks before!


Can you please add where the bag was purchased from and a link if possible?


----------



## Kipink

muchstuff said:


> Can you please add where the bag was purchased from and a link if possible?


Hi! Thankyou for your respon.
This is the seller profile link
https://instagram.com/gee_luxury?igshid=12acpdq5b5t58


----------



## muchstuff

Kipink said:


> Hi authenticators!
> 
> I have just purchased my new Balenciaga mini city metallic edge in chevre goatskin black. Could you please help me authenticate this ? And it is true this bag from F/W 2019?
> 
> Thanks before!


The link is private. Authentic in my opinion, yes, the code is for a F/W 2019 bag. I don't think I've seen a V tag yet but everything looks correct to me.


----------



## Kipink

muchstuff said:


> The link is private. Authentic in my opinion, yes, the code is for a F/W 2019 bag. I don't think I've seen a V tag yet but everything looks correct to me.


Aaah so sorry i forgot they private their instagram account. They should have website but for now their web is under maintenance. Thankyou so so much for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

Kipink said:


> Aaah so sorry i forgot they private their instagram account. They should have website but for now their web is under maintenance. Thankyou so so much for your help!


My pleasure!


----------



## Kmora

Hello dear authenticators!

I have another Balenciaga that would need to be authenticated 

Item: Balenciaga Day in blue
Bought from: Designer Exchange UK website



























The last picture is my best try for an outdoor picture (together with a shadow from my arm ). I will either have direct sunlight or no sunlight at all (completely cloudy or night) this time of the year.

I think it represented the colour quite good but I will be able to give more accurate outdoor pictures in March-April


----------



## Kmora

muchstuff said:


> Outdoor pics in natural light, not bright sun or heavy shade.  For me that's about the best you can do to try to show the actual colour.



Here is one try (picture taken at the same time as the blue Day above). 



Indoor close to the window in south.


----------



## ksuromax

Kmora said:


> Hello dear authenticators!
> 
> I have another Balenciaga that would need to be authenticated
> 
> Item: Balenciaga Day in blue
> Bought from: Designer Exchange UK website
> 
> View attachment 4656092
> 
> 
> View attachment 4656099
> 
> 
> View attachment 4656097
> 
> 
> View attachment 4656098
> 
> View attachment 4656093
> 
> View attachment 4656094
> 
> View attachment 4656095
> 
> View attachment 4656096
> 
> View attachment 4656091
> 
> View attachment 4656090
> 
> View attachment 4656100
> 
> 
> The last picture is my best try for an outdoor picture (together with a shadow from my arm ). I will either have direct sunlight or no sunlight at all (completely cloudy or night) this time of the year.
> 
> I think it represented the colour quite good but I will be able to give more accurate outdoor pictures in March-April


Authentic
ETA: French Blue? or, Electrique?


----------



## ksuromax

Kmora said:


> Here is one try (picture taken at the same time as the blue Day above).
> View attachment 4656106
> 
> 
> Indoor close to the window in south.
> View attachment 4656117
> 
> View attachment 4656119


I'd say it's Tomato 
looks very similar to my Tomato Work


----------



## Kmora

ksuromax said:


> Authentic
> ETA: French Blue? or, Electrique?


I think the listing said ’French Blue’ but I don’t know if they are right. It is a true blue and from the forum I have also thought French Blue och Electric Blue. 
They are ’quite’ similiar 
This post both helps and doesn’t help:







I would say that my Day is a true blue. I can’t see ”a whisper of green” in it. So French Blue might be correct then. My bag acts exactly like this bag: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/balenciaga-french-blue-chevre-motorcycle-city-bag.html (i.e. looking almost white-blue in some angles in photos - my picture of front tag is exactly like that. Tried to avoid it as much as possible in my photos).



ksuromax said:


> I'd say it's Tomato
> looks very similar to my Tomato Work


This is my guess as well!  Would you call your bag a true red with the slightest undertones of orange? 

I think this red is slightly easier to define than the blue


----------



## muchstuff

Kmora said:


> I think the listing said ’French Blue’ but I don’t know if they are right. It is a true blue and from the forum I have also thought French Blue och Electric Blue.
> They are ’quite’ similiar
> This post both helps and doesn’t help:
> View attachment 4656286
> 
> View attachment 4656288
> 
> View attachment 4656287
> 
> 
> I would say that my Day is a true blue. I can’t see ”a whisper of green” in it. So French Blue might be correct then. My bag acts exactly like this bag: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/balenciaga-french-blue-chevre-motorcycle-city-bag.html (i.e. looking almost white-blue in some angles in photos - my picture of front tag is exactly like that. Tried to avoid it as much as possible in my photos).
> 
> 
> This is my guess as well!  Would you call your bag a true red with the slightest undertones of orange?
> 
> I think this red is slightly easier to define than the blue


For what it’s worth I thought French blue as soon as I saw it. Except for the last pic outside where the colour looked less saturated.


----------



## ksuromax

Kmora said:


> I think the listing said ’French Blue’ but I don’t know if they are right. It is a true blue and from the forum I have also thought French Blue och Electric Blue.
> They are ’quite’ similiar
> This post both helps and doesn’t help:
> View attachment 4656286
> 
> View attachment 4656288
> 
> View attachment 4656287
> 
> 
> I would say that my Day is a true blue. I can’t see ”a whisper of green” in it. So French Blue might be correct then. My bag acts exactly like this bag: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/balenciaga-french-blue-chevre-motorcycle-city-bag.html (i.e. looking almost white-blue in some angles in photos - my picture of front tag is exactly like that. Tried to avoid it as much as possible in my photos).
> 
> 
> This is my guess as well!  Would you call your bag a true red with the slightest undertones of orange?
> 
> I think this red is slightly easier to define than the blue


my Tomato is true red and has a bit of white in the veins, that makes the leather look like "cracked" in a good way, hope it makes sense
if yours has orange undertone, then, maybe it's Rouge Vermilion? from 07 SS?


----------



## Kmora

ksuromax said:


> my Tomato is true red and has a bit of white in the veins, that makes the leather look like "cracked" in a good way, hope it makes sense
> if yours has orange undertone, then, maybe it's Rouge Vermilion? from 07 SS?



No, it doesn’t have an undertone. At least not what I would call an undertone. I just think that ALL coulors have an undertone in some way. And if I would have to chose between orange and blue - it would be orange (look at my last picture from indoors). Do I make sense? 

Like this post in the red colour reference thread:



If I would have to choose, that bag has orange as an undertone  but please mind that I am NOT an expert when it comes to colours (if you didn’t notice ).

My guess would be Tomato but I don’t deny that Red Vermillion is also possible.


----------



## ksuromax

Kmora said:


> No, it doesn’t have an undertone. At least not what I would call an undertone. I just think that ALL coulors have an undertone in some way. And if I would have to chose between orange and blue - it would be orange (look at my last picture from indoors). Do I make sense?
> 
> Like this post in the red colour reference thread:
> View attachment 4656752
> 
> 
> If I would have to choose, that bag has orange as an undertone  but please mind that I am NOT an expert when it comes to colours (if you didn’t notice ).
> 
> My guess would be Tomato but I don’t deny that Red Vermillion is also possible.


doesit really matter?? it's a gorgeous red, wear and enjoy your beautiful bag!


----------



## Kmora

ksuromax said:


> doesit really matter?? it's a gorgeous red, wear and enjoy your beautiful bag!



No, not really. I think the red colour is gorgeous and exactly what I wanted no matter what the name is 

*But* my inner nerd won’t get any rest until I know all the details


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

Kmora said:


> No, not really. I think the red colour is gorgeous and exactly what I wanted no matter what the name is
> 
> *But* my inner nerd won’t get any rest until I know all the details


tell me about it!!


----------



## TenTenUzi

Received this as a Christmas gift from someone

Item Name: Blanket Reporter XS
item Number: 502026*•*6524*•*Z*•*387385 (found on the inside of the card slots)
Seller ID: RueLaLa (which is why I'm skeptical)


----------



## Jodie_Lisa

Hi, please could you help authenticate my Balenciaga Brief Tote? Any help would be wonderful. Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Kmora said:


> No, not really. I think the red colour is gorgeous and exactly what I wanted no matter what the name is
> 
> *But* my inner nerd won’t get any rest until I know all the details


OCD rules


----------



## muchstuff

Please see the 


TenTenUzi said:


> Received this as a Christmas gift from someone
> 
> Item Name: Blanket Reporter XS
> item Number: 502026*•*6524*•*Z*•*387385 (found on the inside of the card slots)
> Seller ID: RueLaLa (which is why I'm skeptical)


Pics need to be clear, facing the camera (no bends or angles), close up, right way up. There should also be a series of number codes somewhere, try inside the pocket or card slots.


----------



## muchstuff

Jodie_Lisa said:


> Hi, please could you help authenticate my Balenciaga Brief Tote? Any help would be wonderful. Thank you!


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Jodie_Lisa

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## muchstuff

Jodie_Lisa said:


> Thank you so much for your help.


Any time!


----------



## TenTenUzi

muchstuff said:


> Please see the
> 
> Pics need to be clear, facing the camera (no bends or angles), close up, right way up. There should also be a series of number codes somewhere, try inside the pocket or card slots.



My apologies, are the attached photos better?


----------



## muchstuff

TenTenUzi said:


> My apologies, are the attached photos better?
> 
> View attachment 4657252
> View attachment 4657253
> View attachment 4657257
> View attachment 4657258
> View attachment 4657259
> View attachment 4657261


I know it's ridiculously hard to get a good pic of the codes but can you try again? Maybe a little closer without the glare?


----------



## TenTenUzi

muchstuff said:


> I know it's ridiculously hard to get a good pic of the codes but can you try again? Maybe a little closer without the glare?



this was the only number on the bag


----------



## muchstuff

TenTenUzi said:


> this was the only number on the bag
> 
> View attachment 4657285
> View attachment 4657288


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## TenTenUzi

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.



Thank you so much for your help


----------



## muchstuff

TenTenUzi said:


> Thank you so much for your help


My pleasure!


----------



## muggles

283766665972  eBay item number
115748-6420 F- 535269
Sellers name teezo 21
She advertises bag as 2015 Rose Thulian
The F means s/s 2015 I’m guessing
her actual photos bag looks red,not pink
I won this at auction, but haven’t paid
Not sure of authenticity
Don’t know how to import pic from eBay here


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> 283766665972  eBay item number
> 115748-6420 F- 535269
> Sellers name teezo 21
> She advertises bag as 2015 Rose Thulian
> The F means s/s 2015 I’m guessing
> her actual photos bag looks red,not pink
> I won this at auction, but haven’t paid
> Not sure of authenticity
> Don’t know how to import pic from eBay here


any link? pictures?


----------



## muggles

ksuromax said:


> any link? pictures?


I put the item number
I bought the bag but haven’t paid because I can’t find a 6420 F that would correspond to the bag color
She says it’s a 2015 Rose thulian
I don’t have pics, I haven’t paid for the bag
If I could just find out about color 6420 F


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> I put the item number
> I bought the bag but haven’t paid because I can’t find a 6420 F that would correspond to the bag color
> She says it’s a 2015 Rose thulian
> I don’t have pics, I haven’t paid for the bag
> If I could just find out about color 6420 F


there must be a link, even to the sold items
or, just post pictures here 
Rose Thulian was in 2012


----------



## ksuromax

if i search by item number i don't get any result


----------



## muggles

These are only pics she has
Item number you used was correct
I don’t want to pay if bag is fake


----------



## muggles

ksuromax said:


> there must be a link, even to the sold items
> or, just post pictures here
> Rose Thulian was in 2012


I added the only pics she had
I asked for more but she has not complied


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> I added the only pics she had
> I asked for more but she has not complied


Those pics are bloody awful. I wouldn't be purchasing personally based on pics like that. I couldn't pull up a listing either, which is odd because even if sold it should reference back to the listing. The colour code on the bag is for rouge cardinale, which was a F/W 2013 colour. Rouge Cardinale doesn't show on the S/S 2015 colour charts but they're not always complete. I can't say if it was reissued in 2015 without more research.


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> I added the only pics she had
> I asked for more but she has not complied


I was able to pull up the original listing by changing a couple of the parameters. Her first two pics are ones she's taken from Yoogi's. I'd stay far away unless she's able to give you clear photos of all details needed.
EDIT: I saw the other photos, sorry, I didn't realize she had more on the listing of the tags. @ksuromax what do you think? I'm seeing things that I'd question...


----------



## muchstuff

@ksuromax here's the listing...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> Those pics are bloody awful. I wouldn't be purchasing personally based on pics like that. I couldn't pull up a listing either, which is odd because even if sold it should reference back to the listing. The colour code on the bag is for rouge cardinale, which was a F/W 2013 colour. Rouge Cardinale doesn't show on the S/S 2015 colour charts but they're not always complete. I can't say if it was reissued in 2015 without more research.


It was an auction, I bid without thinking! And won at 195.00 well she hasn’t contacted me at all.
I asked for additional pics but to no avail! Guess something that cheap is too good to be true!
I googles everything try to find rouge cardinal as a spring color in 2015 and had no luck 
Guessing it’s a fake! Thank you


----------



## muggles

muggles said:


> It was an auction, I bid without thinking! And won at 195.00 well she hasn’t contacted me at all.
> I asked for additional pics but to no avail! Guess something that cheap is too good to be true!
> I googles everything try to find rouge cardinal as a spring color in 2015 and had no luck
> Guessing it’s a fake! Thank you


I knew her two pics were from Yoogi’s 
Her real pics have the bag looking red! Not Rose!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> It was an auction, I bid without thinking! And won at 195.00 well she hasn’t contacted me at all.
> I asked for additional pics but to no avail! Guess something that cheap is too good to be true!
> I googles everything try to find rouge cardinal as a spring color in 2015 and had no luck
> Guessing it’s a fake! Thank you


Sorry, my wifi was down and I didn't see your replies. I'm not confident in this bag, the font looks off and the colour code as well.


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> I knew her two pics were from Yoogi’s
> Her real pics have the bag looking red! Not Rose!


I don't trust anyone who uses photos from other sites.


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> I was able to pull up the original listing by changing a couple of the parameters. Her first two pics are ones she's taken from Yoogi's. I'd stay far away unless she's able to give you clear photos of all details needed.
> EDIT: I saw the other photos, sorry, I didn't realize she had more on the listing of the tags. @ksuromax what do you think? I'm seeing things that I'd question...


Yay or nay! I haven’t paid!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Yay or nay! I haven’t paid!


It's after midnight for ksuro so we may not get an answer. I'm going with not authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> It's after midnight for ksuro so we may not get an answer. I'm going with not authentic in my opinion.


I asked her to cancel order since she wouldn’t answer any questions. She never answered any of my messages!
Oh well! 195.00 was too cheap for a 2015, thank you all!


----------



## muggles

muggles said:


> I asked her to cancel order since she wouldn’t answer any questions. She never answered any of my messages!
> Oh well! 195.00 was too cheap for a 2015, thank you all!


Finally an answer
She said she purchased from Neiman Marcus
Didn’t keep any paperwork 
Has no clue other than it’s a 2015


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Finally an answer
> She said she purchased from Neiman Marcus
> Didn’t keep any paperwork
> Has no clue other than it’s a 2015[/QUOTE


Sorry, nothing more I can say.


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, nothing more I can say.


Thank you for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Thank you for your help!


Sorry I couldn’t do more!


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> These are only pics she has
> Item number you used was correct
> I don’t want to pay if bag is fake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4658873
> View attachment 4658874
> View attachment 4658875
> View attachment 4658878
> View attachment 4658882
> View attachment 4658886


it's fake


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> Yay or nay! I haven’t paid!





muchstuff said:


> It's after midnight for ksuro so we may not get an answer. I'm going with not authentic in my opinion.


Good morning, Ladies!  
a big NO from me, the bag is a fake


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> Finally an answer
> She said she purchased from Neiman Marcus
> Didn’t keep any paperwork
> Has no clue other than it’s a 2015


blatant lie, NM does not sell fakes


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Good morning, Ladies!
> a big NO from me, the bag is a fake


Yup, agreed!


----------



## jineet

Hi anyone can help me to authenticate this bag? Thank you in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

jineet said:


> Hi anyone can help me to authenticate this bag? Thank you in advance!


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## jineet

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Wow thanks for the reply!


----------



## muchstuff

jineet said:


> Wow thanks for the reply!


Any time!


----------



## muggles

ksuromax said:


> it's fake


Thank you so, so much! I didn’t pay! Yaay! Told her to cancel sale, she said she would send more pics, she didn’t! But, I knew you ladies would not let me down! Thank you so much! You all are awesome!


----------



## nai2012

Hi I just received this from Vestiaire collective - a classic city mini in lamb skin, I believe from the ss19 collection as a moderator confirmed in another thread- 

it looks a little different to what I recently seen in a balenciaga boutique which has caused me to question its authenticity (it may be because it’s less shiny) but not sure so any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

nai2012 said:


> Hi I just received this from Vestiaire collective - a classic city mini in lamb skin, I believe from the ss19 collection as a moderator confirmed in another thread-
> 
> it looks a little different to what I recently seen in a balenciaga boutique which has caused me to question its authenticity (it may be because it’s less shiny) but not sure so any help would be greatly appreciated


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> Thank you so, so much! I didn’t pay! Yaay! Told her to cancel sale, she said she would send more pics, she didn’t! But, I knew you ladies would not let me down! Thank you so much! You all are awesome!


Glad to be of help


----------



## nai2012

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


 thank you-  always a great help


----------



## muchstuff

nai2012 said:


> thank you-  always a great help


My pleasure!


----------



## dijkie

hi all i would like to purchase a city bag

Can i get youre help with authentication of the following city bag
https://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierad...sleer.html?c=9b26ed2a557deff636f4f8b9c5b7a618


thanks so much !


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga Paris Teal Leather Handbag. Made In Italy
> Item Number: 264588719682
> Seller ID: pjung24
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Paris-Teal-Leather-Handbag-Made-In-Italy/264588719682?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> What is the official color name, leather type and year? Do you think the color is really this vibrant? Thanks!





whateve said:


> Seller said there isn't a mirror. He sent this picture and said it was a cloudy day. I'm trying to decide if I'll regret not having a mirror. I also kind of want to get something in chevre.





muchstuff said:


> 07 aquamarine? @ksuromax  what do you think?





muchstuff said:


> S/S 07 was a mix, looks more like chèvre to me, what say you @ksuromax ?





muchstuff said:


> @whateve I did a bit of searching and the posts I've found all point to chevre...


Just wanted to give an update. I've received the bag and the color is gorgeous! At first I thought it seemed the same as my agneau bags but now I think there is a difference, unless I'm imagining it. This aquamarine is smoother and the leather feels thinner than my other Bals (2009, 2010, 2011). My other Bals have more wrinkles. Does that sound like the aquamarine is chevre?


----------



## muchstuff

dijkie said:


> hi all i would like to purchase a city bag
> 
> Can i get youre help with authentication of the following city bag
> https://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierad...sleer.html?c=9b26ed2a557deff636f4f8b9c5b7a618
> 
> 
> thanks so much !


OK right place, not enough good pics.


whateve said:


> Just wanted to give an update. I've received the bag and the color is gorgeous! At first I thought it seemed the same as my agneau bags but now I think there is a difference, unless I'm imagining it. This aquamarine is smoother and the leather feels thinner than my other Bals (2009, 2010, 2011). My other Bals have more wrinkles. Does that sound like the aquamarine is chevre?


I've seen wrinkly chevre, smooth agneau, so it's hard to say. But if it's aquamarine it'll be chevre IMO.


----------



## Liketoshop88

Hi
Please help me to authenticate this bag. I never seen this matte black hardware anywhere and the serial number shows year code “V”, Anyone know which year it was made? Thank you in advance!
Balenciaga mini city


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> OK right place, not enough good pics.
> 
> I've seen wrinkly chevre, smooth agneau, so it's hard to say. But if it's aquamarine it'll be chevre IMO.


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Thanks!


Oops the not enough pics comment wasn’t directed at your post, not sure what happened there sorry!


----------



## Narnanz

May I have this clutch looked at please.
Item. Baleniaga Clutch (sorry dont know style name)
Link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/676784/black-clutch-handbag
Seller Erica L
Comments The photos she added might not be clear enough and I thought I would ask about it anyway.
Thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> May I have this clutch looked at please.
> Item. Baleniaga Clutch (sorry dont know style name)
> Link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/676784/black-clutch-handbag
> Seller Erica L
> Comments The photos she added might not be clear enough and I thought I would ask about it anyway.
> Thank you.


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


thank you for that...would have been a really good price if real


----------



## muchstuff

Liketoshop88 said:


> Hi
> Please help me to authenticate this bag. I never seen this matte black hardware anywhere and the serial number shows year code “V”, Anyone know which year it was made? Thank you in advance!
> Balenciaga mini city


This would be the current season. Yes matte black does exist. Authentic in my opinion, where was it purchased please? There's no link or mention of that.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> thank you for that...would have been a really good price if real


Any time!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Liketoshop88

muchstuff said:


> This would be the current season. Yes matte black does exist. Authentic in my opinion, where was it purchased please? There's no link or mention of that.


Thank you so much for your reply!! it was purchased from a local consignment store so I wan't able to provide the link.


----------



## Kristinakolosova

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-city-balenciaga-handbag-9306067.shtmlHey you guys ! 
What is your opinion on this one , I’m pretty sure it’s a work bag ?! 
Seller is asking 500$ and  I have 24h to buy the bag. Much much appreciated 
Xxx Kristina


----------



## muchstuff

Kristinakolosova said:


> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-city-balenciaga-handbag-9306067.shtmlHey you guys !
> What is your opinion on this one , I’m pretty sure it’s a work bag ?!
> Seller is asking 500$ and  I have 24h to buy the bag. Much much appreciated
> Xxx Kristina


The tag front indicates a F/W 2011 Work bag. Need photos of the back of the interior tag, the rivet, and the back of the zipper head. Please quote your original post number when you repost.


----------



## Kristinakolosova

muchstuff said:


> The tag front indicates a F/W 2011 Work bag. Need photos of the back of the interior tag, the rivet, and the back of the zipper head. Please quote your original post number when you repost.


Hey much stuff ! :/ I can’t get any more photos  as the seller is not replaying , as it’s from the VC website they do the authorisation as well . Not sure if it’s trustworthy tho :/ are you gemillimeterd with that website at all ? 

thank you thank you !


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Oops the not enough pics comment wasn’t directed at your post, not sure what happened there sorry!


I knew that!


----------



## muchstuff

Kristinakolosova said:


> Hey much stuff ! :/ I can’t get any more photos  as the seller is not replaying , as it’s from the VC website they do the authorisation as well . Not sure if it’s trustworthy tho :/ are you gemillimeterd with that website at all ?
> 
> thank you thank you !


"are you gemillimeterd with that website at all ?" Sorry, no idea what you're asking here. 
I don't see any alarming issues with the bag shown but the pics just aren't good enough for me to comment further on it. If VC is saying it's authentic and it's proven to be fake I would imagine you would be able to return it, although I really don't know much about VC.


----------



## pukasonqo

hi guys
been looking for a first in black and found this one
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/312981796078
thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

pukasonqo said:


> hi guys
> been looking for a first in black and found this one
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/312981796078
> thank you!


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## SuperManandMe

Hi, could you please help me authenticate this bag. Been looking for one like this. Thanks!

Item Name: Balenciaga first bag
Item Number: 283743919065
Seller ID:
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-103208-Classic-First-Black-Leather-Satchel/283743919065?hash=item4210749bd9:g:~


----------



## muchstuff

SuperManandMe said:


> Hi, could you please help me authenticate this bag. Been looking for one like this. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga first bag
> Item Number: 283743919065
> Seller ID:
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-103208-Classic-First-Black-Leather-Satchel/283743919065?hash=item4210749bd9:g:~
> View attachment 4661043
> View attachment 4661045
> View attachment 4661046
> View attachment 4661048
> View attachment 4661047


Missing pics of the tag back and the back of the zipper head but based on what I can see, authentic.


----------



## pukasonqo

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


thank you, is coming home to me!!!


----------



## muchstuff

pukasonqo said:


> thank you, is coming home to me!!!


Looks to be in nice shape, S/S 06 chevre. Enjoy!


----------



## SuperManandMe

muchstuff said:


> Missing pics of the tag back and the back of the zipper head but based on what I can see, authentic.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Happy2nice

Hope I’m on the right page to authenticate my Balenciaga graffiti city bag.
When it arrived at home some doubts creeped up.
The leather feels a bit cheap, especially on the strap. 
The logo reads Balenciaga with gold letters on a leather plate on the inner pocket 
The zipper has a mirrored BB.
The code on the inner pocket, behind the Balenciaga logo, reads:
Made in italy 431621.1660 .X. 568024
I was told the bag was bought March 2019 at the rinascimento in Rome.
Can anyone tell if this is an authentic one?


----------



## Dr X

Hi there,
Please
Could check if this giant city is authentic?
2
Seller ID: pjung24
Lihttps://www.ebay.com/itm/Balencia


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Dr X

Hi there,
Would be very grateful to get this checked x thanks x
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/202896421963
Seller ID: pjung24
Lihttps://www.ebay.com/itm/Balencia






Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Balenciaga in this thread.
> 
> Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> 
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> +  attach any photos
> 
> - You cannot post your own auctions. However, should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to defend your own auction if its authenticity is questioned, please do not authenticate your own Bbag.
> 
> - Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> - Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> - Please post link (eg/ #4888 , copy and paste the post number) to the original query when requesting a second opinion or in follow up post.
> 
> - Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> 
> - Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> - Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.





Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Balenciaga in this thread.
> 
> Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> 
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> +  attach any photos
> 
> - You cannot post your own auctions. However, should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to defend your own auction if its authenticity is questioned, please do not authenticate your own Bbag.
> 
> - Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> - Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> - Please post link (eg/ #4888 , copy and paste the post number) to the original query when requesting a second opinion or in follow up post.
> 
> - Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> 
> - Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> - Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.





Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Balenciaga in this thread.
> 
> Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> 
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> +  attach any photos
> 
> - You cannot post your own auctions. However, should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to defend your own auction if its authenticity is questioned, please do not authenticate your own Bbag.
> 
> - Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> - Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> - Please post link (eg/ #4888 , copy and paste the post number) to the original query when requesting a second opinion or in follow up post.
> 
> - Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> 
> - Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> - Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## whateve

nm


----------



## Dr X

Dr X said:


> Hi there,
> Would be very grateful to get this checked x thanks x
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/202896421963
> Seller ID: pjung24
> Lihttps://www.ebay.com/itm/Balencia





Dr X said:


> Hi there,
> Would be very grateful to get this checked x thanks x
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/202896421963
> Seller ID: pjung24
> Lihttps://www.ebay.com/itm/Balencia


----------



## Dr X

whateve said:


> nm


Sorry I’m not very well versed on this site. Do you need more info x


----------



## Dr X

whateve said:


> nm


Sorry, wrong post it should be this..
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/202896421963


----------



## muchstuff

Happy2nice said:


> Hope I’m on the right page to authenticate my Balenciaga graffiti city bag.
> When it arrived at home some doubts creeped up.
> The leather feels a bit cheap, especially on the strap.
> The logo reads Balenciaga with gold letters on a leather plate on the inner pocket
> The zipper has a mirrored BB.
> The code on the inner pocket, behind the Balenciaga logo, reads:
> Made in italy 431621.1660 .X. 568024
> I was told the bag was bought March 2019 at the rinascimento in Rome.
> Can anyone tell if this is an authentic one?


Please post a better pic of the tag with the numeric codes. Flat, facing the camera, no bends or angles.  Please quote your original post number when you repost.


----------



## muchstuff

Dr X said:


> Sorry, wrong post it should be this..
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/202896421963


Just to be clear, it's the moutard G1 City bag you want authenticate not the Day bag right? Missing photos of the bale, rivet and the back of the zipper head, pics of the tags are angled and not that clear. From what I can see it looks OK, if you win the auction feel free to repost with the necessary photos and we'll take another look.


----------



## nuee0309

Hi, please could you help authenticate this Black Velo? Please also help me identify the year. Other than that, I am wondering is the color faded to dark blue already or it's the issue from my cellphone? Any help would be wonderful. Thank you! 
Item Name: Black Velo (Unknown year)


----------



## muchstuff

nuee0309 said:


> Hi, please could you help authenticate this Black Velo? Please also help me identify the year. Other than that, I am wondering is the color faded to dark blue already or it's the issue from my cellphone? Any help would be wonderful. Thank you!
> Item Name: Black Velo (Unknown year)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4662105
> View attachment 4662107
> View attachment 4662108
> View attachment 4662110
> View attachment 4662111
> View attachment 4662112
> View attachment 4662115
> View attachment 4662116
> View attachment 4662122
> View attachment 4662123
> View attachment 4662125


Authentic in my opinion. No way to tell the year but it's prior to 2011.


----------



## nuee0309

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. No way to tell the year but it's prior to 2011.


Appreciate your prompt reply, do you think it is faded to dark blue already? Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

nuee0309 said:


> Appreciate your prompt reply, do you think it is faded to dark blue already? Thanks!


Still looks pretty black to me, I've never heard of black fading to blue, I know there were some seasons where it went a yucky greenish colour but this one doesn't look like that to me.


----------



## nuee0309

muchstuff said:


> Still looks pretty black to me, I've never heard of black fading to blue, I know there were some seasons where it went a yucky greenish colour but this one doesn't look like that to me.


Great~thanks for the help!!! =)


----------



## muchstuff

nuee0309 said:


> Great~thanks for the help!!! =)


My pleasure!


----------



## amandabl

Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this one?  thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

amandabl said:


> Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this one?  thank you!


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## amandabl

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Oh okey thank you!
How can I tell this one isn't authentic? I thought it was


----------



## muchstuff

amandabl said:


> Oh okey thank you!
> How can I tell this one isn't authentic? I thought it was


Sorry but we don’t discuss details so as not to alert counterfeiters. But if you compare the tag, front and back, as well as all of the other details we ask pics of, you’ll see the difference.


----------



## Happy2nice

muchstuff said:


> Please post a better pic of the tag with the numeric codes. Flat, facing the camera, no bends or angles.  Please quote your original post number when you repos
> Original post 14804





muchstuff said:


> Please post a better pic of the tag with the numeric codes. Flat, facing the camera, no bends or angles.  Please quote your original post number when you repost.


Original post 14804 
Hard to photograph the code hope it works out! Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

Happy2nice said:


> Original post 14804
> Hard to photograph the code hope it works out! Thank you


Still very hard to read but I'd say authentic based on everything I've seen.


----------



## Happy2nice

muchstuff said:


> Still very hard to read but I'd say authentic based on everything I've seen.





muchstuff said:


> Still very hard to read but I'd say authentic based on everything I've seen.


Yeahhhh!
Thank you very much. You’ve made my day


----------



## muchstuff

Happy2nice said:


> Yeahhhh!
> Thank you very much. You’ve made my day


My pleasure!


----------



## Balenciagabuyer1998

Hi guys! Could someone please authenticate this balenciaga bag I bought . Gray city bag.


----------



## muchstuff

Balenciagabuyer1998 said:


> Hi guys! Could someone please authenticate this balenciaga bag I bought . Gray city bag.


Please see the post at top of page for photos needed.


----------



## Narnanz

Just perusing Trade me in Nz and saw this and wondered. Dont think the photos are clear enough.
Link https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketp...men/bags-handbags/handbags/listing/2525750347
Seller sable1


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Just perusing Trade me in Nz and saw this and wondered. Dont think the photos are clear enough.
> Link https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketp...men/bags-handbags/handbags/listing/2525750347
> Seller sable1


Clear enough, not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Clear enough, not authentic, sorry.


thought so...that number underneath the tag was familiar.  Thank you.


----------



## Balenciagabuyer1998

Hi I hope these pictures work better. 


muchstuff said:


> Please see the post at top of page for photos needed.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> thought so...that number underneath the tag was familiar.  Thank you.


Not sure what you mean, the style number for the RH City is the same on all of them if you're referring to the 115748 on the tag front.


----------



## muchstuff

Balenciagabuyer1998 said:


> Hi I hope these pictures work better.
> 
> View attachment 4664351
> View attachment 4664352
> View attachment 4664369
> View attachment 4664370


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Not sure what you mean, the style number for the RH City is the same on all of them if you're referring to the 115748 on the tag front.


guess I have more learning to do..am so glad I joined this forum. loving learning new things.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> guess I have more learning to do..am so glad I joined this forum. loving learning new things.


 Here, check this out...it's pretty accurate for the most part.
http://www.lovebbags.com/p/faqs.html


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Here, check this out...it's pretty accurate for the most part.
> http://www.lovebbags.com/p/faqs.html


Fabulous thank you...Im sure its gonna be like Coach for me...take a long time to remember a few things.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Fabulous thank you...Im sure its gonna be like Coach for me...take a long time to remember a few things.


And just when you think you know something you realize that Bal changed it .


----------



## muchstuff

@Narnanz keep in mind that the info in that link is applicable to the time period it was written about. Many details have changed, fonts, zipper heads, etc. And what applies to a City won't necessarily apply to a different style.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> @Narnanz keep in mind that the info in that link is applicable to the time period it was written about. Many details have changed, fonts, zipper heads, etc. And what applies to a City won't necessarily apply to a different style.


Its a start though. Better to start learning a little than never to start at all.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Its a start though. Better to start learning a little than never to start at all.


Oh for sure, there’s a lot of good solid info in that link.


----------



## Tish123

Hi!
I’m wondering about the authenticity for a Balenciaga Part-time. Seller says it’s from 2011. Anthracite giant rose gold. I only have this pictures but can you already tell if it’s fake/ real? I don’t want to bother the seller for extra photos if not necessary. Thank you!!


----------



## muchstuff

Tish123 said:


> Hi!
> I’m wondering about the authenticity for a Balenciaga Part-time. Seller says it’s from 2011. Anthracite giant rose gold. I only have this pictures but can you already tell if it’s fake/ real? I don’t want to bother the seller for extra photos if not necessary. Thank you!!
> View attachment 4664851
> View attachment 4664852
> View attachment 4664853
> View attachment 4664854
> View attachment 4664855
> View attachment 4664856
> View attachment 4664857
> View attachment 4664858
> View attachment 4664859
> View attachment 4664860
> View attachment 4664861


Looks promising although faded. See the back of the tag? That's the original colour, not anthracite but dark knight S/S 2011. We need a pic of the bale, rivet, back of the zipper head. A pic of the entire back of the tag, with the "MADE IN ITALY" would also be nice. If you repost please quote your original post number.


----------



## Inkmster

According to seller , this one is from 2009. Authenticity check please. Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Inkmster said:


> According to seller , this one is from 2009. Authenticity check please. Thank you!
> View attachment 4665189
> View attachment 4665190
> 
> View attachment 4665191
> View attachment 4665192
> View attachment 4665193
> View attachment 4665194
> View attachment 4665195
> View attachment 4665196
> View attachment 4665197
> View attachment 4665198
> View attachment 4665199


Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2009 raisin.


----------



## Inkmster

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2009 raisin.


Thank you! So i suppose its lamb skin right?


----------



## muchstuff

Inkmster said:


> Thank you! So i suppose its lamb skin right?


Yes it is.


----------



## Inkmster

muchstuff said:


> Yes it is.


It is so hard to find ones with goat skin where i live. Thank you a mil !!


----------



## muchstuff

Inkmster said:


> It is so hard to find ones with goat skin where i live. Thank you a mil !!


Any time!


----------



## CrystalC1982

Item name: authenticate Balenciaga mini city
Item number: 173082.2000 47

Just wondering if anyone is able to help me authenticate this purse. The hardware and everything all looks good from what I'm seeing online, but I'm not 100% sure.

Thank you in advance for any help!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

CrystalC1982 said:


> Item name: authenticate Balenciaga mini city
> Item number: 173082.2000 47
> 
> Just wondering if anyone is able to help me authenticate this purse. The hardware and everything all looks good from what I'm seeing online, but I'm not 100% sure.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help!


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## muggles

These are all the pics I have available!
Could you tell anything from them!
Advertised as a black city, but doesn’t have the color number 1000?
Thank you


----------



## muggles

Additional pic of card


----------



## muggles

I guessing the above bag is 2008 F/w anthracite!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> I guessing the above bag is 2008 F/w anthracite!


Keep in mind we require pics of the entire bag and a link to the seller. Looks authentic from the pics shown, F/W 08 indeed but I can’t comment on colour because of the quality of the photos, if they’re saying black it probably is, bags didn’t have colour codes on them in 08.


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> Keep in mind we require pics of the entire bag and a link to the seller. Looks authentic from the pics shown, F/W 08 indeed but I can’t comment on colour because of the quality of the photos, if they’re saying black it probably is, bags didn’t have colour codes on them in 08.


Ok! Thank you, makes sense if they didn’t have color code!  Appreciate your help!❤️


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Ok! Thank you, makes sense if they didn’t have color code!  Appreciate your help!❤️


My pleasure.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Balenciaga Town bag 
eBay item number:
153717619447
Seller: blueranchu
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## muchstuff

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Balenciaga Town bag
> eBay item number:
> 153717619447
> Seller: blueranchu
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-Town-Bag-Rose-Red-Classic-Handbag/153717619447?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Tish123

I now have some additional photos. But the tag still wasn’t complete / somewhat covered with the lining/fabric. I tried to quote my original post but not sure it worked?


----------



## ksuromax

Tish123 said:


> View attachment 4669323
> View attachment 4669323
> View attachment 4669324
> View attachment 4669325
> View attachment 4669326
> View attachment 4669327
> View attachment 4669328
> View attachment 4669329
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now have some additional photos. But the tag still wasn’t complete / somewhat covered with the lining/fabric. I tried to quote my original post but not sure it worked?


no, it didn't 
front tag must be facing forward, not bent, not side angle, please
and we need full view of the back tag as well, with "made in italy" clearly visible


----------



## Tish123

Trying to quote again. The seller has now taken some additional photos. Not perfect photos but are they good enough to authenticate? Thank you for all your help
	

		
			
		

		
	








Tish123 said:


> Hi!
> I’m wondering about the authenticity for a Balenciaga Part-time. Seller says it’s from 2011. Anthracite giant rose gold. I only have this pictures but can you already tell if it’s fake/ real? I don’t want to bother the seller for extra photos if not necessary. Thank you!!
> View attachment 4664851
> View attachment 4664852
> View attachment 4664853
> View attachment 4664854
> View attachment 4664855
> View attachment 4664856
> View attachment 4664857
> View attachment 4664858
> View attachment 4664859
> View attachment 4664860
> View attachment 4664861


----------



## muchstuff

Tish123 said:


> Trying to quote again. The seller has now taken some additional photos. Not perfect photos but are they good enough to authenticate? Thank you for all your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669356
> View attachment 4669358
> View attachment 4669359
> View attachment 4669360
> View attachment 4669361


@ksuromax has already responded and said that we need the proper photos of the tag, front and back. Please look at the link below for the format the pics need to be in. (If you can't figure how to quote just type in the original post number).
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Tish123

Tish123 said:


> Hi!
> I’m wondering about the authenticity for a Balenciaga Part-time. Seller says it’s from 2011. Anthracite giant rose gold. I only have this pictures but can you already tell if it’s fake/ real? I don’t want to bother the seller for extra photos if not necessary. Thank you!!
> View attachment 4664851
> View attachment 4664852
> View attachment 4664853
> View attachment 4664854
> View attachment 4664855
> View attachment 4664856
> View attachment 4664857
> View attachment 4664858
> View attachment 4664859
> View attachment 4664860
> View attachment 4664861


It doesn’t say “made in Italy” on the tag, should the 2011-models say that? I understand that the pics aren’t really what you need for 100% authentication. But is there anything that looks off? I’m really interested in buying this purse but I feel that I can’t bother the seller for additional pics.


----------



## muchstuff

Tish123 said:


> It doesn’t say “made in Italy” on the tag, should the 2011-models say that?


I'm sorry but until you have the photos needed I'm afraid we can't help you.  Yes, the tag should say "MADE IN ITALY" and probably does, the seller just hasn't folded the bag down enough for it to be visible. One of the reasons we're asking, again, for the correct photos. Please repost only if you have the correct pics. We want to help but can't without the proper info from you.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Tish123

muchstuff said:


> I'm sorry but until you have the photos needed I'm afraid we can't help you.  Yes, the tag should say "MADE IN ITALY" and probably does, the seller just hasn't folded the bag down enough for it to be visible. One of the reasons we're asking, again, for the correct photos. Please repost only if you have the correct pics. We want to help but can't without the proper info from you.





muchstuff said:


> I'm sorry but until you have the photos needed I'm afraid we can't help you.  Yes, the tag should say "MADE IN ITALY" and probably does, the seller just hasn't folded the bag down enough for it to be visible. One of the reasons we're asking, again, for the correct photos. Please repost only if you have the correct pics. We want to help but can't without the proper info from you.


Thank you for your answer and I’m sorry to bother you, I tried to get the photos you asked for. Is it only the tag you wanted better photos of? The seller clearly stated that it doesn’t and shouldn’t say “made in Italy” on this model and year. I obviously don’t know.


----------



## muchstuff

Tish123 said:


> Thank you for your answer and I’m sorry to bother you, I tried to get the photos you asked for. Is it only the tag you wanted better photos of? The seller clearly stated that it doesn’t and shouldn’t say “made in Italy” on this model and year. I obviously don’t know.


I'm not aware of any season where it doesn't say made in Italy in either upper or lower case, depending on year. She needs to fold the fabric down lower on the tag back and take another look.


----------



## muchstuff

Tish123 said:


> Thank you for your answer and I’m sorry to bother you, I tried to get the photos you asked for. Is it only the tag you wanted better photos of? The seller clearly stated that it doesn’t and shouldn’t say “made in Italy” on this model and year. I obviously don’t know.


Send this to her as an example. The colour, BTW, is dark knight, not anthra.


----------



## iluminadablue

Help with authentication would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!
Balenciaga Giant 21 Part Time (I think)


----------



## muchstuff

iluminadablue said:


> Help with authentication would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!
> Balenciaga Giant 21 Part Time (I think)


Authentic in my opinion. Please remember next time to add a link/info re: the seller. And yes, it's a Part Time .


----------



## iluminadablue

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. Please remember next time to add a link/info re: the seller. And yes, it's a Part Time .


Thank you very much! I have the bag in my possession But will be sure to include the link next time.


----------



## muchstuff

iluminadablue said:


> Thank you very much! I have the bag in my possession But will be sure to include the link next time.


My pleasure!


----------



## joiiangeles

Please help me authenticate this balenciaga bag. Thank you in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

joiiangeles said:


> Please help me authenticate this balenciaga bag. Thank you in advance!


Not authentic sorry.


----------



## joiiangeles

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic sorry.


Theres the other one i bought but no tag pls help me authenticate this one


----------



## muchstuff

joiiangeles said:


> Theres the other one i bought but no tag pls help me authenticate this one


Fake as well.


----------



## joiiangeles

Would you please let me know what differs those bags from the authentic ones?  Thank you so much. Big help!


----------



## ksuromax

joiiangeles said:


> Would you please let me know what differs those bags from the authentic ones?  Thank you so much. Big help!


normally we do not discuss these details (to not help the fakers) but just a quick look at the black bag above yours (zipper head, rivets) will show you the obvious difference


----------



## houseof999

https://posh.mk/Cl4aeDvSg4
Please tell me this is fake.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> https://posh.mk/Cl4aeDvSg4
> Please tell me this is fake.


It's showing a vintage Coach...


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> It's showing a vintage Coach...


Oops wrong link. 
https://posh.mk/RVl9PSMPg4


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Oops wrong link.
> https://posh.mk/RVl9PSMPg4


Oh yeah that's a hella fake .


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> Oh yeah that's a hella fake .


Thank you. I reported it and it still sold.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Thank you. I reported it and it still sold.


I've pretty much given up reporting, no one seems to listen.


----------



## IzzaGee

Item Name: First bag in Grenadine
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Link: N/A
Sold by someone I know via Facebook, I have it reserved for now (at about $250usd)  but wanting to check authenticity before purchasing.
Thank you! ♡


----------



## muchstuff

IzzaGee said:


> Item Name: First bag in Grenadine
> Item Number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Sold by someone I know via Facebook, I have it reserved for now (at about $250usd)  but wanting to check authenticity before purchasing.
> Thank you! ♡
> View attachment 4671900
> View attachment 4671901
> View attachment 4671902
> View attachment 4671903
> View attachment 4671904
> View attachment 4671905
> View attachment 4671906
> View attachment 4671907
> View attachment 4671908
> View attachment 4671909
> View attachment 4671910
> View attachment 4671911


Please see the post at the top of the page for a link to the photos needed.


----------



## Tish123

Tish123 said:


> Hi!
> I’m wondering about the authenticity for a Balenciaga Part-time. Seller says it’s from 2011. Anthracite giant rose gold. I only have this pictures but can you already tell if it’s fake/ real? I don’t want to bother the seller for extra photos if not necessary. Thank you!!
> View attachment 4664851
> View attachment 4664852
> View attachment 4664853
> View attachment 4664854
> View attachment 4664855
> View attachment 4664856
> View attachment 4664857
> View attachment 4664858
> View attachment 4664859
> View attachment 4664860
> View attachment 4664861


Hello! I now have better pics of the tag. What’s your opinion? Extremely thankful for all your help.


----------



## muchstuff

Tish123 said:


> View attachment 4672188
> View attachment 4672189
> View attachment 4672190
> View attachment 4672191
> View attachment 4672192
> View attachment 4672193
> 
> Hello! I now have better pics of the tag. What’s your opinion? Extremely thankful for all your help.


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Rhofiz1007

Item Name :BLACK LAMBSKIN leather covered GIANT CITY BAG
Link: N/A

My cousin bought it from seller in Japan.Hopefully you can help me authenticate the bag for me.Appreciate all your help so much


----------



## muchstuff

Rhofiz1007 said:


> Item Name :BLACK LAMBSKIN leather covered GIANT CITY BAG
> Link: N/A
> 
> My cousin bought it from seller in Japan.Hopefully you can help me authenticate the bag for me.Appreciate all your help so much


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Rhofiz1007

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


appreciate your help!your an angel.thanks❤


----------



## muchstuff

Rhofiz1007 said:


> appreciate your help!your an angel.thanks❤


My pleasure!


----------



## Inkmster

Help with this city, please  
Authenticate / identify ?  From 2011? 
Thank you a billion !!


----------



## muchstuff

Inkmster said:


> Help with this city, please
> Authenticate / identify ?  From 2011?
> Thank you a billion !!
> 
> View attachment 4672763
> View attachment 4672764
> View attachment 4672765
> View attachment 4672766
> View attachment 4672767
> View attachment 4672768
> View attachment 4672769
> View attachment 4672770
> View attachment 4672772
> View attachment 4672773


Authentic in my opinion, 09 raisin.


----------



## Inkmster

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, 09 raisin.


Thank you !!  x


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Inkmster said:


> Thank you !!  x


Any time!


----------



## Tish123

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## muchstuff

Tish123 said:


> Thank you so much!!


My pleasure!


----------



## Sidsel Lauritzen

Hi. Please help me authenticate this Balenciaga City. In my opnition the zipper looks weird, and the Balenciaga tag inside the bag - any comments are appreciated!


----------



## muchstuff

Sidsel Lauritzen said:


> Hi. Please help me authenticate this Balenciaga City. In my opnition the zipper looks weird, and the Balenciaga tag inside the bag - any comments are appreciated!


Please see the first post at the top of the page for a link showing the photos needed.


----------



## Sidsel Lauritzen

muchstuff said:


> Please see the first post at the top of the page for a link showing the photos needed.


https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/184180252228
link above


----------



## muchstuff

Sidsel Lauritzen said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/184180252228
> link above


The photos needed aren’t in the listing. Please check the link I mentioned and repost if the seller will supply them.


----------



## izzle

Hi! I just purchased my first Balenciaga mini city from FashionPhile and although they do guarantee authenticity, I always like to double check! Thank you so much!


----------



## Emiliehellstrom

Can you check This datecode 300295.1000.W.528147. 
//Emilie


----------



## ksuromax

izzle said:


> Hi! I just purchased my first Balenciaga mini city from FashionPhile and although they do guarantee authenticity, I always like to double check! Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4674269
> View attachment 4674270
> View attachment 4674271
> View attachment 4674272
> View attachment 4674273
> View attachment 4674274
> View attachment 4674275
> View attachment 4674276
> View attachment 4674277
> View attachment 4674278


Authentic


----------



## ksuromax

Emiliehellstrom said:


> Can you check This datecode 300295.1000.W.528147.
> //Emilie


2019 AW season


----------



## izzle

ksuromax said:


> Authentic



Thank you so much for your quick response!!


----------



## ksuromax

izzle said:


> Thank you so much for your quick response!!


any time


----------



## Emiliehellstrom

Thank you☺️


ksuromax said:


> 2019 AW season


----------



## Emiliehellstrom

Emiliehellstrom said:


> Thank you☺️


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

Emiliehellstrom said:


> View attachment 4675384
> View attachment 4675385
> View attachment 4675386
> View attachment 4675387
> View attachment 4675388
> View attachment 4675389
> View attachment 4675390
> View attachment 4675391
> View attachment 4675392
> View attachment 4675393


sorry, but none of these pics is any helpful.
All examples of the pics required for authentication are provided in the link at the top first post, please, check what we need and re-post them


----------



## Emiliehellstrom

ksuromax said:


> 2019 AW season


Can you check my pictures aswell? ☺️


----------



## Emiliehellstrom

ksuromax said:


> sorry, but none of these pics is any helpful.
> All examples of the pics required for authentication are provided in the link at the top first post, please, check what we need and re-post them


Ok. it looks exactly the same as the one above.


----------



## ksuromax

Emiliehellstrom said:


> Ok. it looks exactly the same as the one above.


i'm afraid i don't get what you mean 
did you check this link?
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Whittier

Please help me validate. Thanks a lot!

Model: 542028
Description: Balenciaga Giant City Satchel with Giant Studs


----------



## Whittier

Additonal photos


----------



## muchstuff

Whittier said:


> Additonal photos


Could you repost a better pic of the interior tag, front, close up and straight on into the camera please? Also a pic of the other bale, flat and facing the camera. Please reference your original post number. Also can you provide a link or info re: where it was purchased?


----------



## Whittier

muchstuff said:


> Could you repost a better pic of the interior tag, front, close up and straight on into the camera please? Also a pic of the other bale, flat and facing the camera. Please reference your original post number. Also can you provide a link or info re: where it was purchased?



I bought it here in SG Carousel, here is the link:
Cool find: Balenciaga Bag for S$1,000 http://sg.carousell.com/p/278743223


----------



## muchstuff

Whittier said:


> I bought it here in SG Carousel, here is the link:
> Cool find: Balenciaga Bag for S$1,000 http://sg.carousell.com/p/278743223


OK, it's a bit of a story. Over the last few years some bags have shown up with some anomalies.
If you look on the tag back, top line, the last symbol is an "O". The bags in question all have that "O".
I'll take this bag as an example. The tag states this is a S/S 2018 bag. It has G21, or giant 21 hardware. G21 hardware was phased out at the end of 2011. The style and colour numbers on the tag don't correspond to the correct style and colour numbers that would normally be on this particular style of bag. Yet from what I can see the details of the bag would lead me to believe it was authentic.
I personally have a Day bag with the "O" on the tag, which is made out of a leather that hasn't been seen since the early 2000s, yet it has a S/S 2015 tag. Style and colour numbers don't correspond either. @aalinne_72 has the same leather in a First bag, with the same tag weirdness and she swears it's authentic. So...
We've been able to ascertain that some of these bags were purchased at outlets. Is the "O" for outlet? We don't know for certain. Did Bal ever make weird, out of season bags strictly for outlet? Seems unreasonable to think so. But I'm sure my bag is authentic. @aalinne_72 is sure as well that she has an authentic bag.
Looking at your bag I see nothing in the construction that would make me say fake. However, I won't commit myself to saying authentic either because nothing fits the parameters that we use to determine authenticity. Sorry if that seems ambiguous, I'm content with my "O" tag...
Out of curiosity, is there any chance of asking the seller where she purchased the bag?  Another pic of the other bale would help too.


----------



## Caliyoung87

Help! my family member purchased this bag from a seller on poshmark (in Canada). Unfortunately... I don't believe it's authentic and despite trying to get them to cancel their order, this seller has stopped communication all together.

https://poshmark.ca/listing/Balenciaga-Purse-5e4dfa711153baf14e940989

If this seller ends up shipping the bag (which I believe they are going to?) then I will be filing a case for non-authenticity. The tag, after doing some research was consistent with many bad replicas.

Thank you in advance @muchstuff 
Thanks so much ladies for your help!

PS. do you know the best place to get an authentication done?


----------



## Caliyoung87

Hi! I have another bag that I'd like to get authenticated. Recently purchased via poshmark as well. I'm more confident in this seller and this bag. Would love a second opinion. Thanks @muchstuff 
https://poshmark.ca/listing/BALENCIAGA-black-5e46ccf41528124c3437623c


----------



## muchstuff

Caliyoung87 said:


> Help! my family member purchased this bag from a seller on poshmark (in Canada). Unfortunately... I don't believe it's authentic and despite trying to get them to cancel their order, this seller has stopped communication all together.
> 
> https://poshmark.ca/listing/Balenciaga-Purse-5e4dfa711153baf14e940989
> 
> If this seller ends up shipping the bag (which I believe they are going to?) then I will be filing a case for non-authenticity. The tag, after doing some research was consistent with many bad replicas.
> 
> Thank you in advance @muchstuff
> Thanks so much ladies for your help!
> 
> PS. do you know the best place to get an authentication done?
> 
> View attachment 4675976
> View attachment 4675977
> View attachment 4675978


Absolutely fake. I've never used a paid authenticator, you might want to search the TPF threads.


----------



## muchstuff

Caliyoung87 said:


> Hi! I have another bag that I'd like to get authenticated. Recently purchased via poshmark as well. I'm more confident in this seller and this bag. Would love a second opinion. Thanks @muchstuff
> https://poshmark.ca/listing/BALENCIAGA-black-5e46ccf41528124c3437623c
> 
> View attachment 4675979
> View attachment 4675980
> View attachment 4675981
> View attachment 4675982
> View attachment 4675983
> View attachment 4675984


What I see looks good but you're missing several of the detailed pics we need, please read the post at the top of the page for details.


----------



## Caliyoung87

muchstuff said:


> Absolutely fake. I've never used a paid authenticator, you might want to search the TPF threads.


Thank you so much! UGH I should have done my research for them before hand :/ They're feeling so silly atm and will be filing a claim through poshmark or paypal for sure. :'(!



muchstuff said:


> What I see looks good but you're missing several of the detailed pics we need, please read the post at the top of the page for details.


Thank you! I will add the appropriate photos once I receive the bag


----------



## Whittier

muchstuff said:


> OK, it's a bit of a story. Over the last few years some bags have shown up with some anomalies.
> If you look on the tag back, top line, the last symbol is an "O". The bags in question all have that "O".
> I'll take this bag as an example. The tag states this is a S/S 2018 bag. It has G21, or giant 21 hardware. G21 hardware was phased out at the end of 2011. The style and colour numbers on the tag don't correspond to the correct style and colour numbers that would normally be on this particular style of bag. Yet from what I can see the details of the bag would lead me to believe it was authentic.
> I personally have a Day bag with the "O" on the tag, which is made out of a leather that hasn't been seen since the early 2000s, yet it has a S/S 2015 tag. Style and colour numbers don't correspond either. @aalinne_72 has the same leather in a First bag, with the same tag weirdness and she swears it's authentic. So...
> We've been able to ascertain that some of these bags were purchased at outlets. Is the "O" for outlet? We don't know for certain. Did Bal ever make weird, out of season bags strictly for outlet? Seems unreasonable to think so. But I'm sure my bag is authentic. @aalinne_72 is sure as well that she has an authentic bag.
> Looking at your bag I see nothing in the construction that would make me say fake. However, I won't commit myself to saying authentic either because nothing fits the parameters that we use to determine authenticity. Sorry if that seems ambiguous, I'm content with my "O" tag...
> Out of curiosity, is there any chance of asking the seller where she purchased the bag?  Another pic of the other bale would help too.



Hi @muchstuff,

I have a receipt of stating that she bought it from here https://premiummall.sg
and as I can see the sellers from that store usually go to outlet stores from their posts. But still Im concerned why some parameters are not matching to validate the authenticity of the bag...

Thanks @muchstuff!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Caliyoung87 said:


> Thank you so much! UGH I should have done my research for them before hand :/ They're feeling so silly atm and will be filing a claim through poshmark or paypal for sure. :'(!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I will add the appropriate photos once I receive the bag


Sounds good, good luck with your return!


----------



## muchstuff

Whittier said:


> Hi @muchstuff,
> 
> I have a receipt of stating that she bought it from here https://premiummall.sg
> and as I can see the sellers from that store usually go to outlet stores from their posts. But still Im concerned why some parameters are not matching to validate the authenticity of the bag...
> 
> Thanks @muchstuff!


As I said, it's the same situation we've found with a select group of bags, mine included. I'd love to solve the mystery. And as mentioned, I'm sure mine is authentic.  The anomalous bags are consistent at least in their inconsistency and the "O" on the tag back.


----------



## ksuromax

Whittier said:


> I bought it here in SG Carousel, here is the link:
> Cool find: Balenciaga Bag for S$1,000 http://sg.carousell.com/p/278743223





muchstuff said:


> OK, it's a bit of a story. Over the last few years some bags have shown up with some anomalies.
> If you look on the tag back, top line, the last symbol is an "O". The bags in question all have that "O".
> I'll take this bag as an example. The tag states this is a S/S 2018 bag. It has G21, or giant 21 hardware. G21 hardware was phased out at the end of 2011. The style and colour numbers on the tag don't correspond to the correct style and colour numbers that would normally be on this particular style of bag. Yet from what I can see the details of the bag would lead me to believe it was authentic.
> I personally have a Day bag with the "O" on the tag, which is made out of a leather that hasn't been seen since the early 2000s, yet it has a S/S 2015 tag. Style and colour numbers don't correspond either. @aalinne_72 has the same leather in a First bag, with the same tag weirdness and she swears it's authentic. So...
> We've been able to ascertain that some of these bags were purchased at outlets. Is the "O" for outlet? We don't know for certain. Did Bal ever make weird, out of season bags strictly for outlet? Seems unreasonable to think so. But I'm sure my bag is authentic. @aalinne_72 is sure as well that she has an authentic bag.
> Looking at your bag I see nothing in the construction that would make me say fake. However, I won't commit myself to saying authentic either because nothing fits the parameters that we use to determine authenticity. Sorry if that seems ambiguous, I'm content with my "O" tag...
> Out of curiosity, is there any chance of asking the seller where she purchased the bag?  Another pic of the other bale would help too.


i'll add my 2 cents to what @muchstuff said. 
I was in Italy last year and i visited Balenciaga Outlet, there i saw with my own eyes long gone bags (Town) with current season tag, bags with inconsistent tags (Z tag of wrong format, like yours), bags with long gone hardware (G12) and leathers (perforated), but none of them had those details matching your bag, so we know for a fact that some of the not-supposed-to-exist ones actually do exist, in very small number and in outlets only.
What i personally dislike from the pics provided - G21, that has been gone for far too long to be legit now. Font on the tag looks different, too. All those tags with "O" in the end had a round O, like a letter would look, while yours look too slim, like a digit. 
If i had to say YES or NO, i'd say NO, not authentic. 
But this is my OWN opinion, and i always try to stay on the safe side. Better safe than sorry. 
Even if the bag is really legit, one odd case made for outlets, etc, it will be a nightmare to re-sell it later. 
it would be really great to find the original source of this bag, if that's possible at all  
and for now it would be great to see better pics, as Muchstuff requested


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i'll add my 2 cents to what @muchstuff said.
> I was in Italy last year and i visited Balenciaga Outlet, there i saw with my own eyes long gone bags (Town) with current season tag, bags with inconsistent tags (Z tag of wrong format, like yours), bags with long gone hardware (G12) and leathers (perforated), but none of them had those details matching your bag, so we know for a fact that some of the not-supposed-to-exist ones actually do exist, in very small number and in outlets only.
> What i personally dislike from the pics provided - G21, that has been gone for far too long to be legit now. Font on the tag looks different, too. All those tags with "O" in the end had a round O, like a letter would look, while yours look too slim, like a digit.
> If i had to say YES or NO, i'd say NO, not authentic.
> But this is my OWN opinion, and i always try to stay on the safe side. Better safe than sorry.
> Even if the bag is really legit, one odd case made for outlets, etc, it will be a nightmare to re-sell it later.
> it would be really great to find the original source of this bag, if that's possible at all
> and for now it would be great to see better pics, as Muchstuff requested


I agree that the “O” doesn’t look as full as usual. But If monk leather could show up as recently as 2015 on my bag I would think that G21 hardware might as well. Didn’t we see another G21 bag not long ago?
Here’s where it gets crazy-making. What if the digit “O” was just a production error? I find that easier to believe than someone making a fake anomaly bag. I’d really like to see another pic of the bales...ETA I had earlier said the colour code was incorrect, it is in fact correct, I confused it with a different bag, sorry.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I agree that the “O” doesn’t look as full as usual. But If monk leather could show up as recently as 2015 on my bag I would think that G21 hardware might as well. Didn’t we see another G21 bag not long ago?
> Here’s where it gets crazy-making. What if the digit “O” was just a production error? I find that easier to believe than someone making a fake anomaly bag. I’d really like to see another pic of the bales...ETA I had earlier said the colour code was incorrect, it in fact is correct, I confused it with a different bag, sorry.


that was G12, if my memory serves me right


----------



## ksuromax

p.s. some fakers do it deliberately, for legal reasons, change one symbol, add/remove 1 letter/digit, and then they can get away with 'faking'


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> that was G12, if my memory serves me right


There was a G12 for sure but I thought a G21 as well? I’ll have to hunt around...


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> p.s. some fakers do it deliberately, for legal reasons, change one symbol, add/remove 1 letter/digit, and then they can get away with 'faking'


Yes but to deliberately fake something that’s this far from the average authentic tag seems a bit illogical to me.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Yes but to deliberately fake something that’s this far from the average authentic tag seems a bit illogical to me.


actually Z was the first one that got changed from the old tag format into current (long strip inside the pocket), they could have not be aware of the coming change??


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> There was a G12 for sure but I thought a G21 as well? I’ll have to hunt around...


maybe i  have missed out on it? if you find it, please, alert me as well


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> maybe i  have missed out on it? if you find it, please, alert me as well





ksuromax said:


> actually Z was the first one that got changed from the old tag format into current (long strip inside the pocket), they could have not be aware of the coming change??


I’ll do some research in the next few days and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Emiliehellstrom

ksuromax said:


> i'm afraid i don't get what you mean
> did you check this link?
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


all the details is the same as the blaencaga bag that was posted bag before mine


----------



## ksuromax

Emiliehellstrom said:


> all the details is the same as the blaencaga bag that was posted bag before mine


but this is not YOUR bag 
and we need to see the pictures of YOUR bag 
and these pictures must be in certain format
without those we cannot help you, sorry


----------



## Whittier

muchstuff said:


> I’ll do some research in the next few days and see what I can come up with.



Thanks so much everyone! Gonna keep eye on it!


----------



## Emiliehellstrom

ksuromax said:


> but this is not YOUR bag
> and we need to see the pictures of YOUR bag
> and these pictures must be in certain format
> without those we cannot help you, sorry


Yes i know , i am just not able to take the pictures now because om not home , but i Will come back With my pictures.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## stylin_mama

Can anyone help authenticate this bag.  I purchased on Mercari, from seller amyb.  Per Mercari it is authentic but I have my doubts when received.  Tried searching serial number with no luck.  The feel of bag is not what I am familiar with.  Feels stiffer and cracking?
Serial number: 132112 3444

Thank you


----------



## stylin_mama

Here are more pics.


----------



## ksuromax

stylin_mama said:


> Here are more pics.


i am not an expert of non-moto bags, besides it's lacking some other markers we normally check (bale, rivets) but what i can see looks good.


----------



## stylin_mama

Thank you, ksuromax.  
I had to question since the leather is not soft to touch and cracking.


----------



## muchstuff

stylin_mama said:


> Thank you, ksuromax.
> I had to question since the leather is not soft to touch and cracking.


I’m wondering if the bag’s been recoloured.


----------



## stylin_mama

I thought of that too and asked seller today.  Had not gotten a reply yet.
Thank you ksuromax.


----------



## muchstuff

stylin_mama said:


> I thought of that too and asked seller today.  Had not gotten a reply yet.
> Thank you ksuromax.


Muchstuff not ksuro . I’ll bet you a bunch of dollars it’s been recoloured.


----------



## muchstuff

stylin_mama said:


> I thought of that too and asked seller today.  Had not gotten a reply yet.
> Thank you ksuromax.


That style of handle was used on the Ring bag which was back in 2004 (maybe 2005, not sure how many seasons it was made). The leather at that time was chevre and this doesn't look like chevre. Plus I've never seen the original colour peel off of a Balenciaga (with the possible exception of those Bazar bags with the city names on them, they peeled a little but that was a different process).


----------



## stylin_mama

Oops, sorry.  Thank you much stuff


----------



## muchstuff

stylin_mama said:


> Oops, sorry.  Thank you much stuff


No worries, please let us know if you get an answer. I’d argue you should be able to return it.


----------



## stylin_mama

Why am I not getting your name correct...muchstuff.  Yes, once the pulled it out from the dust bag my heart sank a bit.  The soft leather that I LOVE was not there.  Really wish seller had disclosed it was altered or colored.  I dont even want to use the term dyed because it seems more like a paint.   Bag abuse..


----------



## muchstuff

stylin_mama said:


> Why am I not getting your name correct...muchstuff.  Yes, once the pulled it out from the dust bag my heart sank a bit.  The soft leather that I LOVE was not there.  Really wish seller had disclosed it was altered or colored.  I dont even want to use the term dyed because it seems more like a paint.   Bag abuse..


I might be wrong but that's what it looks like to me. The zipper tabs look like they're a slightly different colour. I'd guess the original colour was very similar because of the zipper tape. If you have the time check the bag over very carefully and see if you can find any part of it where you can see paint (on hardware for instance or on the zipper).  As I said I may be wrong but the leather certainly looks off to me.


----------



## stylin_mama

Well seller declares original, no coloring..  I added some pics.  Anyone encountered this cracking issue with their original leather?  Personally I have not and I have multiple balenciaga bags.  Or maybe I cared for mine well?  Or maybe this was a different leather season?  It's also kinda glossy?


----------



## stylin_mama

Added this pic of one of my balenciaga bags and this.  Such a difference in texture.  Any thoughts?  It driving me nuts.  FYI waiting for a return response.


----------



## muchstuff

stylin_mama said:


> Well seller declares original, no coloring..  I added some pics.  Anyone encountered this cracking issue with their original leather?  Personally I have not and I have multiple balenciaga bags.  Or maybe I cared for mine well?  Or maybe this was a different leather season?  It's also kinda glossy?


Yeah if you look closely at the stitching it doesn't look dyed. I dunno, I've never seen Bal leather like that. Humidity? Poor storage?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

stylin_mama said:


> Added this pic of one of my balenciaga bags and this.  Such a difference in texture.  Any thoughts?  It driving me nuts.  FYI waiting for a return response.


I found a pic of another one, the leather looks similar.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Yeah if you look closely at the stitching it doesn't look dyed. I dunno, I've never seen Bal leather like that. Humidity? Poor storage?


i was just going to suggest the same, overdrying (sun exposed, or very A/C-ed room) and lack of use (hence no contact with the skin and natural oil to help it to soften) probably led to cracks and peeling


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I found a pic of another one, the leather looks similar.
> View attachment 4676899


given the age, maybe they were patented and that coat is peeling off and cracking now?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> given the age, maybe they were patented and that coat is peeling off and cracking now?


I wonder. It does look like a different finish.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I wonder. It does look like a different finish.


it certainly does
but after so many years, and being so uncommon (unlike moto line) i doubt we will find any solid info on them


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> it certainly does
> but after so many years, and being so uncommon (unlike moto line) i doubt wewill find any solid info on them


Agreed. I was lucky to find a photo of another!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Agreed. I was lucky to find a photo of another!


you know your stuff!!


----------



## tasjaa

Hi everyone,
I just purchased this Balenciaga Everyday XS Tote on Fashionphile and I was wondering if anyone could help me out with authenticating by the pics from them alone? The bag is on the way so if its not clear I can post pics of the bag when I receive it  

The link is:
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-calfskin-everyday-logo-xs-tote-canard-459507

Thanks so much!!


----------



## muchstuff

tasjaa said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just purchased this Balenciaga Everyday XS Tote on Fashionphile and I was wondering if anyone could help me out with authenticating by the pics from them alone? The bag is on the way so if its not clear I can post pics of the bag when I receive it
> 
> The link is:
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-calfskin-everyday-logo-xs-tote-canard-459507
> 
> Thanks so much!!


The pics really aren't good enough but FP is usually very dependable and nothing's screaming fake at me. Just repost when you get your bag with clear close up forward-facing pics of the tag front and back, hardware, logo on front.


----------



## tasjaa

muchstuff said:


> The pics really aren't good enough but FP is usually very dependable and nothing's screaming fake at me. Just repost when you get your bag with clear close up forward-facing pics of the tag front and back, hardware, logo on front.


Thank you so much for the super fast reply!! I will post pics of my own when I receive the bag


----------



## tmc88

hi ladies, can someone help authenticate this papier sight for me? originally posted #14607
not sure what else to take a picture of... the back of the zipperheads are not accessible (the sides don't gap out like the other papiers) 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Thank you for you help!


----------



## muchstuff

tasjaa said:


> Thank you so much for the super fast reply!! I will post pics of my own when I receive the bag


Sounds good.


----------



## muchstuff

tmc88 said:


> hi ladies, can someone help authenticate this papier sight for me? originally posted #14607
> not sure what else to take a picture of... the back of the zipperheads are not accessible (the sides don't gap out like the other papiers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4678346
> View attachment 4678347
> View attachment 4678348
> View attachment 4678349
> View attachment 4678350
> View attachment 4678351
> View attachment 4678352
> 
> Thank you for you help!


What I see looks good, you can turn the little zipper head on the front pocket inside out and take a pic of that, it's doable.


----------



## csee0288

May I ask if the card that contains that have the model number on it be paper like? (3rd from the TOP)


----------



## csee0288

csee0288 said:


> May I ask if the card that contains that have the model number on it be paper like? (3rd from the TOP)



as in like thin paper? Or it feels like card?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## csee0288

Does Chevre leather has a distinct smell too?


----------



## ksuromax

csee0288 said:


> Does Chevre leather has a distinct smell too?


yes, a brand new bag smells of good leather


----------



## ksuromax

csee0288 said:


> as in like thin paper? Or it feels like card?


yes, the info card is thin, normal feel paper, thinner than another card with a brand name on it


----------



## JB Fletcher

Hello All,
I just purchased this handbag from a small thrift store. I will not be too broken up if it is not authentic due to me only paying $15 for it. Could you please authenticate this for me? Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## muchstuff

JB Fletcher said:


> Hello All,
> I just purchased this handbag from a small thrift store. I will not be too broken up if it is not authentic due to me only paying $15 for it. Could you please authenticate this for me? Thank you in advance for your help.


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## JB Fletcher

JB Fletcher said:


> Hello All,
> I just purchased this handbag from a small thrift store. I will not be too broken up if it is not authentic due to me only paying $15 for it. Could you please authenticate this for me? Thank you in advance for your help.





muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.





muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


 Wow, you are fast. Thank you so much for your reply. No worries. To the bin it goes


----------



## muchstuff

JB Fletcher said:


> Wow, you are fast. Thank you so much for your reply. No worries. To the bin it goes


My pleasure, better luck next time!


----------



## JB Fletcher

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure, better luck next time!



Thank you. Yes that would be an awesome find, lol.


----------



## Caliyoung87

Hi! Could you pls help me authenticate. I cannot tell if this bag has been recoloured. The leather feels extremely plasticy and like it has a film on it. Is that normal? It’s a gorgeous bag but I’m just unsure about the finish.

I’m pretty sure it was redyed unfortunately :’( 
	

		
			
		

		
	










please let me know if you need other photos thank you @muchstuff


----------



## muchstuff

Caliyoung87 said:


> Hi! Could you pls help me authenticate. I cannot tell if this bag has been recoloured. The leather feels extremely plasticy and like it has a film on it. Is that normal? It’s a gorgeous bag but I’m just unsure about the finish.
> 
> I’m pretty sure it was redyed unfortunately :’(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4679853
> View attachment 4679854
> View attachment 4679855
> View attachment 4679856
> View attachment 4679857
> View attachment 4679858
> View attachment 4679859
> 
> 
> please let me know if you need other photos thank you @muchstuff


Authentic in my opinion, the original colour was definitely black. I can't tell from pics whether or not it's been redyed, sorry.


----------



## Caliyoung87

Hi @muchstuff is it typical for the leather to feel like plasticy? And stiff? I can’t tell... also the rivets appears and zipper appear to have black dye marks. Is this normal distressing and typical for Balenciaga bags?  I’m just trying to get a sense because I’d love to keep it if it wasn’t redyed but if it’s been redyed I think I would like to return. 
Thanks so much for your speedy replies and help!!!! You’re the best


----------



## Conni618

No one is asking me, but if you can scratch the black off of that hardware/studs, etc., then yes, I’m afraid it’s been dyed.  Sellers should always disclose altering the leather.


----------



## muchstuff

@Conni618 makes a good point! There's aging on the brass but if it scratches off like paint it's probably been redyed as opposed to someone just using shoe cream. 2010 leather is usually pretty nice in my experience.


----------



## Caliyoung87

muchstuff said:


> @Conni618 makes a good point! There's aging on the brass but if it scratches off like paint it's probably been redyed as opposed to someone just using shoe cream. 2010 leather is usually pretty nice in my experience.


Thank you so much you both. I’m pretty sure it’s been dyed. The leather isn’t supple or soft at all :’( sadly! They’re processing a return for me hopefully soon. So sad because I love this size and bag! But not sure I want one that’s dyed.


----------



## Caliyoung87

Caliyoung87 said:


> Thank you so much you both. I’m pretty sure it’s been dyed. The leather isn’t supple or soft at all :’( sadly! They’re processing a return for me hopefully soon. So sad because I love this size and bag! But not sure I want one that’s dyed.


Yes!!! Connie. I just tried and was able to scratch off some of the paint from the hardware :’( it’s been redyed.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## stylin_mama

Good point and yes the picture looks like mine.  Thank you so much.


ksuromax said:


> you know your stuff!!



Thank you both so much.  I was allowed a return.


----------



## muchstuff

stylin_mama said:


> Good point and yes the picture looks like mine.  Thank you so much.
> Any time!
> 
> Thank you both so much.  I was allowed a return.


----------



## Narnanz

Happy 1000 Pages Day to all our wonderful Authenticators.

Thank you all.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Happy 1000 Pages Day to all our wonderful Authenticators.
> 
> Thank you all.


Thank you!


----------



## ChinReyes

Hi Ladies and Gentlemen, 
Please help in authenticating this bag. I think it’s a papier Messenger bag. Your assistance is greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

ChinReyes said:


> Hi Ladies and Gentlemen,
> Please help in authenticating this bag. I think it’s a papier Messenger bag. Your assistance is greatly appreciated! Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4680041
> View attachment 4680042
> View attachment 4680043


Not a style I'm familiar with but nothing's screaming fake. Can you post a better pic of the tag back and a pic of the back of the zipper head on the small zipped compartment on the front? Pics facing front straight on to the camera please, and repost quoting your original post number.


----------



## ChinReyes

ChinReyes said:


> Hi Ladies and Gentlemen,
> Please help in authenticating this bag. I think it’s a papier Messenger bag. Your assistance is greatly appreciated! Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4680041
> View attachment 4680042
> View attachment 4680043


Thanks for the reply. I cant take a picture of the back of the zipper coz its a fake pocket. You can open the zipper but it doesn’t go all the in. I attached a picture of the back of the tag. Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

ChinReyes said:


> View attachment 4680266
> View attachment 4680267
> View attachment 4680268
> View attachment 4680269
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I cant take a picture of the back of the zipper coz its a fake pocket. You can open the zipper but it doesn’t go all the in. I attached a picture of the back of the tag. Thanks!


OK based on what I can see it looks authentic in my opinion. Keep in mind I can't read the tag back very well, the  MADE IN ITALY is basically unreadable, and I can't see the back of the zipper head. I can only comment on what I can see.


----------



## ChinReyes

muchstuff said:


> Not a style I'm familiar with but nothing's screaming fake. Can you post a better pic of the tag back and a pic of the back of the zipper head on the small zipped compartment on the front? Pics facing front straight on to the camera please, and repost quoting your original post number.


There’s actually no “Made in Italy” sign at the back of the tag. Is that normal? Do some bags don’t have that? Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

ChinReyes said:


> There’s actually no “Made in Italy” sign at the back of the tag. Is that normal? Do some bags don’t have that? Thanks!


They all have it, look where the line of stitching is at the tag bottom ( on the back). Looks faint but it’s there from what I can see.


----------



## ChinReyes

muchstuff said:


> They all have it, look where the line of stitching is at the tag bottom ( on the back). Looks faint but it’s there from what I can see.


You are right! If you look hard enough its there. Lol! Thank you very much @muchstuff! Really appreciate it! Have a lovely day!


----------



## muchstuff

ChinReyes said:


> You are right! If you look hard enough its there. Lol! Thank you very much @muchstuff! Really appreciate it! Have a lovely day!


My pleasure, you too!


----------



## Caliyoung87

Hi! Can you help me authenticate this bag? I haven’t purchased it but am interested. Thank you @muchstuff 

also was able to cancel the first bag that was fake omg.


----------



## Caliyoung87

Caliyoung87 said:


> Hi! Can you help me authenticate this bag? I haven’t purchased it but am interested. Thank you @muchstuff
> 
> sorry here are the additional photos! They didn’t upload properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also was able to cancel the first bag that was fake omg.





Caliyoung87 said:


> Hi! Can you help me authenticate this bag? I haven’t purchased it but am interested. Thank you @muchstuff
> 
> also was able to cancel the first bag that was fake omg.


----------



## muchstuff

Caliyoung87 said:


> View attachment 4680632
> View attachment 4680629
> View attachment 4680630
> View attachment 4680631


Please read the post at the top of the page and look at the link that shows you photos  needed and the  way they should be oriented. Close up, clear, facing the camera, no bends in tags, the entire tag (you’re only showing part of the back of the tag).


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Caliyoung87

muchstuff said:


> Please read the post at the top of the page and look at the link that shows you photos  needed and the  way they should be oriented. Close up, clear, facing the camera, no bends in tags, the entire tag (you’re only showing part of the back of the tag).


Hello! Thank you I have asked the seller for better photos. I don’t have the bag myself, as I haven’t purchased it yet.


----------



## muchstuff

Caliyoung87 said:


> Hello! Thank you I have asked the seller for better photos. I don’t have the bag myself, as I haven’t purchased it yet.


If you repost please quote your original post number.


----------



## Caliyoung87

Hi @muchstuff here are the additional photos. These were the photos provided by the seller.


----------



## Caliyoung87

Caliyoung87 said:


> Hi! Can you help me authenticate this bag? I haven’t purchased it but am interested. Thank you @muchstuff
> 
> also was able to cancel the first bag that was fake omg.





Caliyoung87 said:


> View attachment 4680632
> View attachment 4680629
> View attachment 4680630
> View attachment 4680631





Caliyoung87 said:


> Hi @muchstuff here are the additional photos. These were the photos provided by the seller.
> 
> View attachment 4681857
> View attachment 4681858
> View attachment 4681858



hi @muchstuff sorry I tried to add the multi quotes! And it didn’t add to my initial message. Here are the additional photos provided by the seller. Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Caliyoung87 said:


> View attachment 4681859
> View attachment 4681860
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi @muchstuff sorry I tried to add the multi quotes! And it didn’t add to my initial message. Here are the additional photos provided by the seller. Thank you!


What I see looks OK but there's still no pic of the back of the zipper head, the logo on the hardware, the rivets. (all of this info was on the link that I mentioned in my last post). If you purchase please feel free to repost with all of the necessary pics and we'll have another look.


----------



## Scarletastrea86

Hi all, am getting myself a metallic edge S. Found 2 sellers selling Preloved, 1 bag is actually new since she never used it (black) the other is Preloved but still looks great (prune/purple I think?), but had some fading on hardware. But just need to check if either is authentic. Appreciate your feedbacks! And since I can’t upload too much, it’ll be a separate post.


----------



## muchstuff

Scarletastrea86 said:


> Hi all, am getting myself a metallic edge S. Found 2 sellers selling Preloved, 1 bag is actually new since she never used it (black) the other is Preloved but still looks great (prune/purple I think?), but had some fading on hardware. But just need to check if either is authentic. Appreciate your feedbacks! And since I can’t upload too much, it’ll be a separate post.


None of the photos are useful for authentication. Please see the post at the top of the page, there's a link in it that will show you the pics needed and the orientation they need to be in, clear, close up, forward-facing, no bends in tags.


----------



## Scarletastrea86

Continuation from my previous post. This is my first Balenciaga btw, so anxious and excited at the same time


----------



## Scarletastrea86

muchstuff said:


> None of the photos are useful for authentication. Please see the post at the top of the page, there's a link in it that will show you the pics needed and the orientation they need to be in, clear, close up, forward-facing, no bends in tags.


Thanks so much for such quick response! I will ask the sellers for more pics


----------



## muchstuff

Scarletastrea86 said:


> Thanks so much for such quick response! I will ask the sellers for more pics


Saw the new ones you posted, pics are either on weird angles or not close enough for detail. Please look at the link I mentioned before you talk to the seller so you know what we need.


----------



## Scarletastrea86

Continuation from my previous post. This is my first Balenciaga btw, soyw


muchstuff said:


> Saw the new ones you posted, pics are either on weird angles or not close enough for detail. Please look at the link I mentioned before you talk to the seller so you know what we need.


yeap! Just went through it thanks will ask them for the said pictures


----------



## muchstuff

Scarletastrea86 said:


> Continuation from my previous post. This is my first Balenciaga btw, soyw
> yeap! Just went through it thanks will ask them for the said pictures


----------



## tasjaa

tasjaa said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just purchased this Balenciaga Everyday XS Tote on Fashionphile and I was wondering if anyone could help me out with authenticating by the pics from them alone? The bag is on the way so if its not clear I can post pics of the bag when I receive it
> 
> The link is:
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-calfskin-everyday-logo-xs-tote-canard-459507
> 
> Thanks so much!!


Hi everyone I just received the bag and here are my pics, the zipper pic is from the pouch that comes with the bag. I tried my best to capture the numbers on the tag hopefully its visible enough. Please let me know if I need to take more pics.. thanks so much!!!


----------



## Narnanz

question for our wonderful authenticators.
What photos would you need to get a small coin purse authenticated? does it have a serial number? and would I need the underside of the zipper head?


----------



## muchstuff

tasjaa said:


> Hi everyone I just received the bag and here are my pics, the zipper pic is from the pouch that comes with the bag. I tried my best to capture the numbers on the tag hopefully its visible enough. Please let me know if I need to take more pics.. thanks so much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4682874
> View attachment 4682875


Looks good to me.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> question for our wonderful authenticators.
> What photos would you need to get a small coin purse authenticated? does it have a serial number? and would I need the underside of the zipper head?


Pics of the bag in it's entirety, there will be an inside tag so front and back of that, back of zipper head.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Pics of the bag in it's entirety, there will be an inside tag so front and back of that, back of zipper head.


Thank you...will ask if they can provide them.


----------



## tasjaa

muchstuff said:


> Looks good to me.


Thank you so much!!! Much appreciated


----------



## muchstuff

tasjaa said:


> Thank you so much!!! Much appreciated


My pleasure!


----------



## Scarletastrea86

Scarletastrea86 said:


> Thanks so much for such quick response! I will ask the sellers for more pics



hi! I managed to get the detailed pictures in accordance to the rules: hope this helps! But only managed to get the purple one


----------



## ksuromax

Scarletastrea86 said:


> hi! I managed to get the detailed pictures in accordance to the rules: hope this helps! But only managed to get the purple one


Authentic in my opinion


----------



## Scarletastrea86

ksuromax said:


> Authentic in my opinion


Awwww thank you! this will be my first balenciaga and I’m so excited! Hopefully it’ll serve me well..getting it tomorrow!


----------



## muchstuff

Scarletastrea86 said:


> Awwww thank you! this will be my first balenciaga and I’m so excited! Hopefully it’ll serve me well..getting it tomorrow!


Enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

Scarletastrea86 said:


> Awwww thank you! this will be my first balenciaga and I’m so excited! Hopefully it’ll serve me well..getting it tomorrow!


welcome to the world of Bals!


----------



## Narnanz

could I have this coin purse looked at please. Hasnt got the underside of the zipper head but I hope this is enough.
Link. https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/594078/balenciaga-coin-purse
Seller Hayley J  at Designer Wardrobe.


----------



## houseof999

Narnanz said:


> could I have this coin purse looked at please. Hasnt got the underside of the zipper head but I hope this is enough.
> Link. https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/594078/balenciaga-coin-purse
> Seller Hayley J  at Designer Wardrobe.


OMG that color!


----------



## Narnanz

houseof999 said:


> OMG that color!


Yep...hoping its all ok as its my first Bal in any shape or form. I have money in my wallet there for selling my Ramblers Legacy.
Sorry for the chat .


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> could I have this coin purse looked at please. Hasnt got the underside of the zipper head but I hope this is enough.
> Link. https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/594078/balenciaga-coin-purse
> Seller Hayley J  at Designer Wardrobe.


Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2012 lagon, very pretty.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2012 lagon, very pretty.


Yay ...thank you...small but pretty.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Yay ...thank you...small but pretty.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

Narnanz said:


> Yay ...thank you...small but pretty.


Lagon is a perfect summer colour, plus, the leather used for Lagon was a lot better than a few other colours from the same collection, my Lagon Day is silky smooth and very lovely vs Rose Thulian Day (dry and paper thin leather) 
Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Narnanz

ksuromax said:


> Lagon is a perfect summer colour, plus, the leather used for Lagon was a lot better than a few other colours from the same collection, my Lagon Day is silky smooth and very lovely vs Rose Thulian Day (dry and paper thin leather)
> Congrats and enjoy!


Thank you ..Im excited to get it.


----------



## Pradawattana

Hi all, 

I’ve been wanting to purchase this from a store (local) but want to make sure it’s authentic. Please help me 

Item : Balenciaga Cabas 
Code : 339933.1081.C.002123
Seller : 2nd hand store 

thank you in advance


----------



## ksuromax

Pradawattana said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I’ve been wanting to purchase this from a store (local) but want to make sure it’s authentic. Please help me
> 
> Item : Balenciaga Cabas
> Code : 339933.1081.C.002123
> Seller : 2nd hand store
> 
> thank you in advance
> View attachment 4683936
> View attachment 4683937
> View attachment 4683938
> View attachment 4683939
> View attachment 4683940
> View attachment 4683941
> View attachment 4683942
> View attachment 4683943


Looks good to me


----------



## Pradawattana

ksuromax said:


> Looks good to me


Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Pradawattana said:


> Thank you so much!!!!


any time


----------



## joiiangeles

Hi! Pls help me authenticate this. Thank you in advance!


----------



## joiiangeles

Hi! Pls help me authenticate this. Thank you so much!


----------



## joiiangeles

Hi! Pls help me authenticate this thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

joiiangeles said:


> Hi! Pls help me authenticate this thank you!


Can you please include a photo of the bale and the back of the zipper head?


----------



## ksuromax

joiiangeles said:


> Hi! Pls help me authenticate this thank you!


and the rivets, too, please


----------



## ziiarch

Hi,
I would like to know if this bag authentic or not. Pictures attached


----------



## muchstuff

ziiarch said:


> Hi,
> I would like to know if this bag authentic or not. Pictures attached


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## ziiarch

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Thank you!!!! I was about to buy


----------



## muchstuff

ziiarch said:


> Thank you!!!! I was about to buy


Glad I could help!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Lauinsideout

Hii.. just purchase my 1st balen.. could you help to authenticate it please..


----------



## muchstuff

Lauinsideout said:


> View attachment 4685744
> View attachment 4685745
> View attachment 4685746
> View attachment 4685747
> View attachment 4685748
> View attachment 4685749
> View attachment 4685750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hii.. just purchase my 1st balen.. could you help to authenticate it please..


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Lauinsideout

@muchstuff.. Thank youuuu..


----------



## muchstuff

Lauinsideout said:


> @muchstuff.. Thank youuuu..


F/W 2019 gris acier I believe. Enjoy!


----------



## Lauinsideout

Yes.. its pretty gris acier .. i will .. thank you @muchstuff


----------



## donaldjamm

help to authenticate


----------



## ksuromax

donaldjamm said:


> help to authenticate


authenticate what?


----------



## Narnanz

ksuromax said:


> Lagon is a perfect summer colour, plus, the leather used for Lagon was a lot better than a few other colours from the same collection, my Lagon Day is silky smooth and very lovely vs Rose Thulian Day (dry and paper thin leather)
> Congrats and enjoy!


Sorry to bother you all again...but any idea what type of leather it is? got it today and Im so happy . The leather feels fabulous.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Sorry to bother you all again...but any idea what type of leather it is? got it today and Im so happy . The leather feels fabulous.


Agneau.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Agneau.


Oh...thank you...thats lambskin isnt it...sorry..still learning.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Oh...thank you...thats lambskin isnt it...sorry..still learning.


Yes, it is.


----------



## hdyhmustafa

Hi!

Please help me to authenticate this bag! Thank you in advance!!

Balenciaga Mini City in Gold Hardware

https://my.carousell.com/p/282379773


----------



## hdyhmustafa

Hi!

Please help me to authenticate this bag! Thank you in advance!!

Balenciaga Mini City in Gold Hardware

https://my.carousell.com/p/280634545


----------



## muchstuff

hdyhmustafa said:


> Hi!
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this bag! Thank you in advance!!
> 
> Balenciaga Mini City in Gold Hardware
> 
> https://my.carousell.com/p/282379773


Please see the post at the top of the page for a link showing the photos needed. All must be clear, close up, forward-facing, no weird angles or bends in tags.


----------



## hdyhmustafa

muchstuff said:


> Please see the post at the top of the page for a link showing the photos needed. All must be clear, close up, forward-facing, no weird angles or bends in tags.



Hello! Sorry I missed that. Here’s the photos! Thank you in advance


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

hdyhmustafa said:


> Hello! Sorry I missed that. Here’s the photos! Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4687635
> View attachment 4687634
> View attachment 4687633
> View attachment 4687632
> View attachment 4687631
> View attachment 4687630
> View attachment 4687629
> View attachment 4687628
> View attachment 4687627
> View attachment 4687626
> View attachment 4687625
> View attachment 4687624
> View attachment 4687624
> View attachment 4687625
> View attachment 4687626
> View attachment 4687627
> View attachment 4687628
> View attachment 4687629
> View attachment 4687630
> View attachment 4687631
> View attachment 4687632
> View attachment 4687633
> View attachment 4687634
> View attachment 4687635


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Linnisaemmy

Hi! Please tell me If this balenciaga mini city bag is authentic.

Is there a BB zipper on the real ones?

I also think it is strange that the controllo card starts with 0 when the most i have seen end with 0 

Would appriciate a Quick response!
Pictures attached


----------



## SigneM

Hello again. 
Can you help me check the authencity of this? 
It’s a Balenciaga model Box. 
Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Linnisaemmy said:


> Hi! Please tell me If this balenciaga mini city bag is authentic.
> 
> Is there a BB zipper on the real ones?
> 
> I also think it is strange that the controllo card starts with 0 when the most i have seen end with 0
> 
> Would appriciate a Quick response!
> Pictures attached


Zipper head shot - blurred
Rivet shot - very blurred
Front tag - wrong angle, not clear
Back tag - missing 
Please, re-post all these clear and sharp, forward facing


----------



## ksuromax

SigneM said:


> Hello again.
> Can you help me check the authencity of this?
> It’s a Balenciaga model Box.
> Thank you!


Missing rivets, bale, zipperhead
Please, get these pics and re-post


----------



## ksuromax

Double post


----------



## ksuromax

double post


----------



## SigneM

ksuromax said:


> Missing rivets, bale, zipperhead
> Please, get these pics and re-post



Hello. Hopefully these will be alright!


----------



## _natcat

Hello! I would really appreciate your expertise in authenticating this Balenciaga Classic City in Chevre leather. The leather is super smooshy and it seems like the real deal, but the rivets are throwing me off, as they seem to be in the shape of a "half-moon". I have 4x original Balenciaga bags purchased directly from the store, however, this is my first second-hand Bal purchase, and therefore would like to be sure it's authentic.

*Item style:* Seller claims it is a Balenciaga Classic City in Chevre leather.
*Link:* Not an online listing.

MANY THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------



## muchstuff

_natcat said:


> Hello! I would really appreciate your expertise in authenticating this Balenciaga Classic City in Chevre leather. The leather is super smooshy and it seems like the real deal, but the rivets are throwing me off, as they seem to be in the shape of a "half-moon". I have 4x original Balenciaga bags purchased directly from the store, however, this is my first second-hand Bal purchase, and therefore would like to be sure it's authentic.
> 
> *Item style:* Seller claims it is a Balenciaga Classic City in Chevre leather.
> *Link:* Not an online listing.
> 
> MANY THANKS IN ADVANCE!


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Linnisaemmy

Linnisaemmy said:


> Hi! Please tell me If this balenciaga mini city bag is authentic.
> 
> Is there a BB zipper on the real ones?
> 
> I also think it is strange that the controllo card starts with 0 when the most i have seen end with 0
> 
> Would appriciate a Quick response!
> Pictures attached





ksuromax said:


> Zipper head shot - blurred
> Rivet shot - very blurred
> Front tag - wrong angle, not clear
> Back tag - missing
> Please, re-post all these clear and sharp, forward facing



Thank you for your answer. Please see attached photos


----------



## muchstuff

Linnisaemmy said:


> Thank you for your answer. Please see attached photos


Tag pics have to be close up and clear, they’re too angled, it affects the way the font looks. We need the entire tag back as well. Need a good rivet shot too.


----------



## ksuromax

SigneM said:


> Hello again.
> Can you help me check the authencity of this?
> It’s a Balenciaga model Box.
> Thank you!





SigneM said:


> Hello. Hopefully these will be alright!


Authentic in my opinion


----------



## ksuromax

Linnisaemmy said:


> Thank you for your answer. Please see attached photos



try to pull out the pocket fabric and take a picture focusing on the tag, to make it sharp
and yes, as @muchstuff said, rivet is still missing


----------



## Linnisaemmy

muchstuff said:


> Tag pics have to be close up and clear, they’re too angled, it affects the way the font looks. We need the entire tag back as well. Need a good rivet shot too.



Sure! Sorry about that. It is a small bag so it is hard to get the camera in to take these photos. I hope these are better. Thank you for your time and please see new pictures


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Linnisaemmy

Linnisaemmy said:


> Sure! Sorry about that. It is a small bag so it is hard to get the camera in to take these photos. I hope these are better. Thank you for your time and please see new pictures


----------



## Linnisaemmy

ksuromax said:


> try to pull out the pocket fabric and take a picture focusing on the tag, to make it sharp
> and yes, as @muchstuff said, rivet is still missing



Ok thanks for letting me know i have posted some better photos now i think


----------



## ksuromax

Linnisaemmy said:


> Ok thanks for letting me know i have posted some better photos now i think


still no rivet picture


----------



## Linnisaemmy

ksuromax said:


> still no rivet picture


 
I thought the round one was the rivet is this the rivet?


----------



## ksuromax

Linnisaemmy said:


> I thought the round one was the rivet is this the rivet?


nope, this is a stud
the rivet is a screw that is right at the back of the stud
it's flat and has 2 notches


----------



## Linnisaemmy

ksuromax said:


> nope, this is a stud
> the rivet is a screw that is right at the back of the stud
> it's flat and has 2 notches



Are these ok?


----------



## ksuromax

Linnisaemmy said:


> Are these ok?


thanks
Authentic in my opinion


----------



## Linnisaemmy

ksuromax said:


> thanks
> Authentic in my opinion



No thank you for your patience ☺️

And it is not strange that the stronga have a seem in them ? They usually don’t i think


----------



## _natcat

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Thank you SO much for your quick reply. Damn, really sad to hear that   I understand that you can't disclose details as to why it is fake, but could you please confirm whether it is just the rivets that are a giveaway, or other details as well? Ty.


----------



## ksuromax

Linnisaemmy said:


> No thank you for your patience ☺️
> 
> And it is not strange that the stronga have a seem in them ? They usually don’t i think


well, this is not typical, but could be due to texture of the leather, smooth and soft leather would stay glued together, croc embossed is stiffer and might not
P.S. i have checked my saved stock pics, seems Bal did not sew the tassels, but the previous owner could, perhaps? if they split during use


----------



## ksuromax

_natcat said:


> Thank you SO much for your quick reply. Damn, really sad to hear that   I understand that you can't disclose details as to why it is fake, but could you please confirm whether it is just the rivets that are a giveaway, or other details as well? Ty.


pretty much all, the plate, the bale...


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> well, this is not typical, but could be due to texture of the leather, smooth and soft leather would stay glued together, croc embossed is stiffer and might not
> P.S. i have checked my saved stock pics, seems Bal did not sew the tassels, but the previous owner could, perhaps? if they split during use


It is typical for these bags. I'd noticed it previously in my Bal boutique. It's also only one thickness of leather not two.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> It is typical for these bags. I'd noticed it previously in my Bal boutique. It's also only one thickness of leather not two.


maybe they started without sewing, and then later started sewing them???


----------



## _natcat

ksuromax said:


> pretty much all, the plate, the bale...


Thank you, appreciate it!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> maybe they started without sewing, and then later started sewing them???


It's just the croc from what I saw.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> It's just the croc from what I saw.


i have checked a few now, including ones i saved from NAP, it started without sewing, square tags in particular.
This is new tag, and ones i see online also are new collection and they have sewn tassels.
Mystery solved!
ETA: this relates to croc embossed only!


----------



## Illkr

Hi, i am thinking of buying this second hand bag from preloved shop (in japan), wonder if its authentic, i read so much about the silver/leather tag/ back of the tag and i got really confused here. Please help


----------



## muchstuff

Illkr said:


> Hi, i am thinking of buying this second hand bag from preloved shop (in japan), wonder if its authentic, i read so much about the silver/leather tag/ back of the tag and i got really confused here. Please help


Have you mixed your photos up? The front and back of the tag are from two different bags. Please see the first post on this page to find a link showing you the photos needed and the way they should be presented, close up, clear, facing the camera, no bends in tag or angles.


----------



## Illkr

Thanks dear. I supposed the personal shopper mixed up with another balenciaga bag hence the wrong picture she sent me. I’ll get back to you once i received the specific pictures as you mentioned above, have a good day


----------



## muchstuff

Illkr said:


> Thanks dear. I supposed the personal shopper mixed up with another balenciaga bag hence the wrong picture she sent me. I’ll get back to you once i received the specific pictures as you mentioned above, have a good day


Sounds good, you too!


----------



## Illkr

I am also considering one i found online, based on my i read this model is discontinued ( the hardware + its rose gold!) its a bargain if its legit authentic though but i kinda have a doubt. 
Here’s the link : Balenciaga Giant City Anthracite RGHW 2010  for RM1,800 https://my.carousell.com/p/275881902


----------



## muchstuff

Illkr said:


> I am also considering one i found online, based on my i read this model is discontinued ( the hardware + its rose gold!) its a bargain if its legit authentic though but i kinda have a doubt.
> Here’s the link : Balenciaga Giant City Anthracite RGHW 2010  for RM1,800 https://my.carousell.com/p/275881902


Back of tag pic isn’t very good, missing the back of the zipper head, bale, decent pic of rivet. Nothings screaming fake but I’d need to see the correct photos.


----------



## Illkr

Hi dear, the seller explained n i also read through about the rose gold Zipper 2010, it doesnt have the word Lampo on it, so should it be nothing on the back of the zipper, because the zipper with letter B was made available in 2012? Thank you so much!!


----------



## muchstuff

Illkr said:


> Hi dear, the seller explained n i also read through about the rose gold Zipper 2010, it doesnt have the word Lampo on it, so should it be nothing on the back of the zipper, because the zipper with letter B was made available in 2012? Thank you so much!!


The zipper head changed to a single upper case B in 2014. Seller is correct about the rose gold zipper heads being blank the first year rose hold hardware was used. Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## prof ash

Thank you so much in advance! I’m hoping there are enough pictures on this link. Thank you thank you! 

Item Name: Agneau Classic Mini City Black
Item Number: 485154 on site
 300295 1000 G 528147 Designer ID
Seller ID: Fashionphile- 
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-mini-city-black-485154


----------



## stylin_mama

Jumped the gun when purchased this bag, without doing research.... loved the different than what I have style.  BUT, bag has a Korea label.   I am assuming it it not authentic.


----------



## stylin_mama

Sorry, not sure why same images were added multiple times.


----------



## ksuromax

prof ash said:


> Thank you so much in advance! I’m hoping there are enough pictures on this link. Thank you thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Agneau Classic Mini City Black
> Item Number: 485154 on site
> 300295 1000 G 528147 Designer ID
> Seller ID: Fashionphile-
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-mini-city-black-485154


none of the pictures given are of any help, some are from wrong angle, some are partially covered, some are missing at all. 
But FP is usually quite trusty, and nothing from what i can see screams fake to me. 
You can order and if upon receipt you feel uncomfortable about anything, feel free to re-post again and provide all necessary pics.


----------



## ksuromax

stylin_mama said:


> Jumped the gun when purchased this bag, without doing research.... loved the different than what I have style.  BUT, bag has a Korea label.   I am assuming it it not authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4692309
> View attachment 4692313
> View attachment 4692316
> View attachment 4692318
> View attachment 4692319
> View attachment 4692320
> View attachment 4692321
> View attachment 4692322
> View attachment 4692309
> View attachment 4692313
> View attachment 4692316
> View attachment 4692313
> View attachment 4692309
> View attachment 4692313
> View attachment 4692316
> View attachment 4692318
> View attachment 4692319
> View attachment 4692320
> View attachment 4692321
> View attachment 4692322


Not a single marker for authentication, but Korean label makes me absolutely sure it's a fake


----------



## prof ash

ksuromax said:


> none of the pictures given are of any help, some are from wrong angle, some are partially covered, some are missing at all.
> But FP is usually quite trusty, and nothing from what i can see screams fake to me.
> You can order and if upon receipt you feel uncomfortable about anything, feel free to re-post again and provide all necessary pics.


Thank you! I agree; I would think a site that sells bags would know what sort of pictures the buyers would look for to feel confident in their purchase. Perhaps the site feels their word of authenticity/vetting is enough. But you're right, none of the important parts of the bag to check are visible. Ahh. Perhaps I will message fashionphile about it before purchasing and ask for more pictures/how they can insure authenticity. Thank you so much for your promptness!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

prof ash said:


> Thank you! I agree; I would think a site that sells bags would know what sort of pictures the buyers would look for to feel confident in their purchase. Perhaps the site feels their word of authenticity/vetting is enough. But you're right, none of the important parts of the bag to check are visible. Ahh. Perhaps I will message fashionphile about it before purchasing and ask for more pictures/how they can insure authenticity. Thank you so much for your promptness!


They do better than a lot of sites. At least they post pics of the tag.


----------



## ksuromax

prof ash said:


> Thank you! I agree; I would think a site that sells bags would know what sort of pictures the buyers would look for to feel confident in their purchase. Perhaps the site feels their word of authenticity/vetting is enough. But you're right, none of the important parts of the bag to check are visible. Ahh. Perhaps I will message fashionphile about it before purchasing and ask for more pictures/how they can insure authenticity. Thank you so much for your promptness!


you're very welcome!


----------



## jineet

Hi everyone, Please help me to see this city bag authenticity. Thank you very much


----------



## muchstuff

jineet said:


> Hi everyone, Please help me to see this city bag authenticity. Thank you very much


Please see the first post on the page for a link to the photos needed. This is a Part Time, not a city.


----------



## ParisAmour

Can anyone help me authenticate this? 
Balenciaga town in peach pink with gold hardware.


----------



## muchstuff

ParisAmour said:


> Can anyone help me authenticate this?
> Balenciaga town in peach pink with gold hardware.


I'm afraid we can't, sorry. Aside from the photos not being adequate (see first post at top of page for a link to the photos needed) this is one of the bags that pop up now and again with the mysterious "O" at the end of the code line on the tag back. 
Over a number of years bags have come up that look authentic but have several anomalies (made in a season years after the style had been discontinued, incorrect colour codes, incorrect style numbers, hardware that had been discontinued). They all had the letter "O" at the end of the code line on the tag back. I have one myself and I'm sure it's authentic. Some of the owners have said that the bags in their possession came from outlet stores. Some we don't know. 
Lately, a couple of bags (like yours) have what looks like the numeric "0" rather than the alpha "O" we've been seeing. Your bag is a Town which was discontinued long before the "Z" season bags were made. The style number isn't correct for a Town. The colour code may be OK, it's for the colour Vieux rose from S/S  2016. Your bag is a S/S 2018 and we don't have full colour charts for the more current years. And yours has the numeric "0" rather than the alpha "O". It's also being sold quite cheaply (for Balenciaga) on Reebonz.  With all of the info I've mentioned I'm sure you can see why we can't say the bag is either authentic or not authentic. Sorry we couldn't help.


----------



## jineet

Hello,
Please can someone authenticate this for me? 
I don't have Balenciaga bag, and this would be my first bag.

Item Name: Part time Leather handbag 

thank you in advance


----------



## muchstuff

jineet said:


> Hello,
> Please can someone authenticate this for me?
> I don't have Balenciaga bag, and this would be my first bag.
> 
> Item Name: Part time Leather handbag
> 
> thank you in advance


I believe you posted this already and I replied that you don’t have the necessary photos. Please see the first post at the top of the page, it has a link to the photos needed.


----------



## BagPsychoJunkie

Happy2nice said:


> Hope I’m on the right page to authenticate my Balenciaga graffiti city bag.
> When it arrived at home some doubts creeped up.
> The leather feels a bit cheap, especially on the strap.
> The logo reads Balenciaga with gold letters on a leather plate on the inner pocket
> The zipper has a mirrored BB.
> The code on the inner pocket, behind the Balenciaga logo, reads:
> Made in italy 431621.1660 .X. 568024
> I was told the bag was bought March 2019 at the rinascimento in Rome.
> Can anyone tell if this is an authentic one?


----------



## muchstuff

BagPsychoJunkie said:


> Hi, I just bought the same bag from Balenciaga website and paid full price. Yikes!. It was shipped from a boutique supposedly from Italy. I also have the same concerns. Mine has the mirrored BB as well. I haven't seen that logo before. Our Serial numbers are almost are same the mine is 431621.1060.W.568024 the only difference is mine has 1060.W instead. I have been searching online about the mirrored BB but haven't been successful. Hopefully other people can clear this mirror BB on zipper question. and I have seen graffiti small with one capital B on zipper. Not sure why there are two kinds of "B's"


I believe the original poster was replied to. The double B is the current iteration of zipper heads. Are you questioning the authenticity of your bag even though you purchased it from Balenciaga?


----------



## BagPsychoJunkie

muchstuff said:


> I believe the original poster was replied to. The double B is the current iteration of zipper heads. Are you questioning the authenticity of your bag even though you purchased it from Balenciaga?



Yes, I was questioning my purchase from Balenciaga website. Being that it was shipped from a Italy boutique and the double B zipper heads. I originally purchased the bag from Nordstroms and that bag had one B I returned that bag because the pattern was slightly different than what I wanted so I decided to repurchase from online Balenciaga website. Pattern is exactly what I want but now it has double B instead. That is why I was questioning authenticity. 




Happy2nice said:


> Hope I’m on the right page to authenticate my Balenciaga graffiti city bag.
> When it arrived at home some doubts creeped up.
> The leather feels a bit cheap, especially on the strap.
> The logo reads Balenciaga with gold letters on a leather plate on the inner pocket
> The zipper has a mirrored BB.
> The code on the inner pocket, behind the Balenciaga logo, reads:
> Made in italy 431621.1660 .X. 568024
> I was told the bag was bought March 2019 at the rinascimento in Rome.
> Can anyone tell if this is an authentic one?





muchstuff said:


> I believe the original poster was replied to. The double B is the current iteration of zipper heads. Are you questioning the authenticity of your bag even though you purchased it from Balenciaga?


----------



## muchstuff

BagPsychoJunkie said:


> Yes, I was questioning my purchase from Balenciaga website. Being that it was shipped from a Italy boutique and the double B zipper heads. I originally purchased the bag from Nordstroms and that bag had one B I returned that bag because the pattern was slightly different than what I wanted so I decided to repurchase from online Balenciaga website. Pattern is exactly what I want but now it has double B instead. That is why I was questioning authenticity.


I doubt very much that it's not authentic if you've purchased it directly from Balenciaga. The difference in the zipper heads is simply because the bags are from different seasons, the double B started in 2018. If you're still concerned you can take a look at the top post on this page for a link to the photos needed for authentication and post them here, we'll take a look.


----------



## BagPsychoJunkie

muchstuff said:


> I doubt very much that it's not authentic if you've purchased it directly from Balenciaga. The difference in the zipper heads is simply because the bags are from different seasons, the double B started in 2018. If you're still concerned you can take a look at the top post on this page for a link to the photos needed for authentication and post them here, we'll take a look.



Thank you so much! I truly appreciate it.  I feel much better about the double B now.


----------



## muchstuff

BagPsychoJunkie said:


> Thank you so much! I truly appreciate it.  I feel much better about the double B now.


Any time!


----------



## houseof999

Ok I have no idea what kind of pictures you need for this. So here goes nothing. I will post pics as needed when I receive it. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/372997489930
Seller,: mae036


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Ok I have no idea what kind of pictures you need for this. So here goes nothing. I will post pics as needed when I receive it.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/372997489930
> Seller,: mae036


I think you’re OK, it looks good to me. These little guys came with a leather tag that had the style number on it but I suspect most people threw them away.


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> I think you’re OK, it looks good to me. These little guys came with a leather tag that had the style number on it but I suspect most people threw them away.


What did that look like? I didn't even know it was missing something.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> What did that look like? I didn't even know it was missing something.


I wouldn't  worry about it.


----------



## Illkr

muchstuff said:


> Sounds good, you too!


Hi Muchstuff, i got the pictures already, attached for your reference, i saw a video on youtube that 2009 onwards bags do not have the pocket at the back of the mirror, but id like to hear from you


----------



## ksuromax

Illkr said:


> Hi Muchstuff, i got the pictures already, attached for your reference, i saw a video on youtube that 2009 onwards bags do not have the pocket at the back of the mirror, but id like to hear from you


@muchstuff is located in a different time zone and must be asleep now, hope it's ok if i jump on  
Authentic in my opinion
That's correct, pockets were rested in 2008, hence yours is consistent for 2009 without one


----------



## Illkr

ksuromax said:


> @muchstuff is located in a different time zone and must be asleep now, hope it's ok if i jump on
> Authentic in my opinion
> That's correct, pockets were rested in 2008, hence yours is consistent for 2009 without one


Thank you so much for your reply, Ksuromax, i owe you two alot! Will proceed with both of my purchase, stay safe you two, wash your hands frequently and #stayathome


----------



## muchstuff

Illkr said:


> Thank you so much for your reply, Ksuromax, i owe you two alot! Will proceed with both of my purchase, stay safe you two, wash your hands frequently and #stayathome


Just adding that this is a completely different bag from your original post so I’m a little confused when you say these are follow up pics to post 15092? Or am I misunderstanding?


----------



## Illkr

muchstuff said:


> Just adding that this is a completely different bag from your original post so I’m a little confused when you say these are follow up pics to post 15092? Or am I misunderstanding?


Hi Muchstuff, ya youre


muchstuff said:


> Just adding that this is a completely different bag from your original post so I’m a little confused when you say these are follow up pics to post 15092? Or am I misunderstanding?


hi Muchstuff, ya youre right, the seller mixed up the photos in my earlier post, the ones that i sent you today is the bag that she got for me from japan.


----------



## CeeJay

UFB .. I just got a notice from Poshmark that my *AUTHENTIC 2002 Olive FBF* was *REMOVED* from *Poshmark* as "their Moderators" identified it as *NOT AUTHENTIC* .. are you freakin' kidding me???????   

Does this look unauthentic to anyone here???


----------



## CeeJay

Has this happened to anyone else here???  I did also see that one can refute it, but I'm just kinda in shock that it was removed!  Obviously, folks there DO NOT know an authentic Balenciaga bag!!!


----------



## sdkitty

CeeJay said:


> Has this happened to anyone else here???  I did also see that one can refute it, but I'm just kinda in shock that it was removed!  Obviously, folks there DO NOT know an authentic Balenciaga bag!!!


makes one wonder if they can be trusted when they think something IS authentic


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> Has this happened to anyone else here???  I did also see that one can refute it, but I'm just kinda in shock that it was removed!  Obviously, folks there DO NOT know an authentic Balenciaga bag!!!


They obviously just don't know the really early bags. Refute away, it's identical to mine.


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> UFB .. I just got a notice from Poshmark that my *AUTHENTIC 2002 Olive FBF* was *REMOVED* from *Poshmark* as "their Moderators" identified it as *NOT AUTHENTIC* .. are you freakin' kidding me???????
> 
> Does this look unauthentic to anyone here???
> View attachment 4697725
> View attachment 4697726


If any Posh mods are looking a this thread this bag is an authentic olive flat brass First. F/W 2002.


----------



## CeeJay

@Addy .. why did you move this here?  I KNOW that this is authentic, I just wanted to ask if others had experienced this on Poshmark!!!


----------



## Conni618

We all know it’s authentic, but you might dispute and also send them links to Corey’s (Real Deals) Balenciaga history.  She has photos that should help educate them.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Conni618 said:


> We all know it’s authentic, but you might dispute and also send them links to Corey’s (Real Deals) Balenciaga history.  She has photos that should help educate them.


Good idea!


----------



## houseof999

CeeJay said:


> Has this happened to anyone else here???  I did also see that one can refute it, but I'm just kinda in shock that it was removed!  Obviously, folks there DO NOT know an authentic Balenciaga bag!!!


It didn't happen to me but I'm not surprised. Their authentication team sucks. They don't know and authentic Coach from a fake or vice versa. I bought a fake from them once but they wouldn't accept TPF authentication and stood their decision that the fake bag was authentic. They did refund me as a one time courtesy. 
Recently I tried to list an authentic bag that I just bought from the Coach's official outlet store online and they flagged my account. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I bought it from Coachoutlet.com where I have been buying bags for a very long time so I know it's not a replica!


----------



## caro83

Hi all, hoping to get some help authenticating this Classic City! I purchased this from TheRealReal. The bag is in great condition and came with tags attached, but there are a few things concerning me. There are two Nieman Marcus tags with different prices, one says $2350 and one says $1125 (maybe it was marked down)? The strap seems all wrong compared to other City bags I've seen. Let me know if I need more photos. I tried to capture everything, but there was no 'bale' due to the odd shoulder strap.


----------



## muchstuff

caro83 said:


> Hi all, hoping to get some help authenticating this Classic City! I purchased this from TheRealReal. The bag is in great condition and came with tags attached, but there are a few things concerning me. There are two Nieman Marcus tags with different prices, one says $2350 and one says $1125 (maybe it was marked down)? The strap seems all wrong compared to other City bags I've seen. Let me know if I need more photos. I tried to capture everything, but there was no 'bale' due to the odd shoulder strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4698611
> View attachment 4698612
> View attachment 4698613
> View attachment 4698614
> View attachment 4698616
> View attachment 4698617
> View attachment 4698618
> View attachment 4698620
> View attachment 4698621
> View attachment 4698622
> View attachment 4698625
> View attachment 4698627


Can you post a pic of the entire strap with both ends?


----------



## muchstuff

caro83 said:


> Hi all, hoping to get some help authenticating this Classic City! I purchased this from TheRealReal. The bag is in great condition and came with tags attached, but there are a few things concerning me. There are two Nieman Marcus tags with different prices, one says $2350 and one says $1125 (maybe it was marked down)? The strap seems all wrong compared to other City bags I've seen. Let me know if I need more photos. I tried to capture everything, but there was no 'bale' due to the odd shoulder strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4698611
> View attachment 4698612
> View attachment 4698613
> View attachment 4698614
> View attachment 4698616
> View attachment 4698617
> View attachment 4698618
> View attachment 4698620
> View attachment 4698621
> View attachment 4698622
> View attachment 4698625
> View attachment 4698627


Also, where was each tag attached?


----------



## caro83

muchstuff said:


> Also, where was each tag attached?


Here are pictures of the tag and strap. This tag was attached to the handle, and the other tag was loose, in the inside pocket of the bag.


----------



## muchstuff

caro83 said:


> Here are pictures of the tag and strap. This tag was attached to the handle, and the other tag was loose, in the inside pocket of the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4698637
> View attachment 4698638
> View attachment 4698639
> View attachment 4698640


Bag looks OK but that looks like it might be a Bazar strap to me, it's not a City strap. ETA: Note that the lower priced tag says it's for a black and white item.


----------



## caro83

muchstuff said:


> Bag looks OK but that looks like it might be a Bazar strap to me, it's not a City strap. ETA: Note that the lower priced tag says it's for a black and white item.


Thank you so much! I really appreciate it. If the bag’s okay, I can deal with the strap being wrong and try to get a correct one


----------



## muchstuff

caro83 said:


> Thank you so much! I really appreciate it. If the bag’s okay, I can deal with the strap being wrong and try to get a correct one


Someone probably wanted a longer strap so changed it out but TRR should absolutely have caught that, mentioned it, and made the price reflect it. If I were you I'd call them and tell them you'll keep the bag if they'll issue you a partial store credit, they've done that for me in the past.


----------



## caro83

muchstuff said:


> Someone probably wanted a longer strap so changed it out but TRR should absolutely have caught that, mentioned it, and made the price reflect it. If I were you I'd call them and tell them you'll keep the bag if they'll issue you a partial store credit, they've done that for me in the past.


That is a GREAT idea, thank you


----------



## muchstuff

caro83 said:


> That is a GREAT idea, thank you


Any time, they're usually pretty accommodating, at least I've found that. You might want to quote them the price of a correct strap . That may help you get something!


----------



## Addy

CeeJay said:


> @Addy .. why did you move this here?  I KNOW that this is authentic, I just wanted to ask if others had experienced this on Poshmark!!!



I didn’t move anything? What’s up?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Bag looks OK but that looks like it might be a Bazar strap to me, it's not a City strap. ETA: Note that the lower priced tag says it's for a black and white item.


it is a Black and White bag, look at the mirror, it has BALENCIAGA logo, it also belongs to the grafitti line 
i can bet it had a strap with the logo, too, which was swapped


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> it is a Black and White bag, look at the mirror, it has BALENCIAGA logo, it also belongs to the grafitti line
> i can bet it had a strap with the logo, too, which was swapped


Yes but the City wasn’t $1195 so that tag clearly doesn’t go with this bag.  Is it considered graffiti line with just the logo on the mirror and a logo’d strap? I don’t think so...?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Yes but the City wasn’t $1195 so that tag clearly doesn’t go with this bag.  Is it considered graffiti line with just the logo on the mirror and a logo’d strap? I don’t think so...?


well, i definitely saw that mentioned in the online listings (Matches, NAP, etc) 
even if it does not officially run under Grafitti, it still is Black and White and colour code 1060 stands correct for this model


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> well, i definitely saw that mentioned in the online listings (Matches, NAP, etc)
> even if it does not officially run under Grafitti, it still is Black and White and colour code 1060 stands correct for this model


That I agree with, I knew the code was  correct but didn’t consider the black and white aspect solely due to the logo. Out of curiosity can you think of a bag that retailed at  that price? Looks like we have a bit of a frankenbag, strap and tag from at least one, maybe two different bags. What did the camera bag retail for?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> That I agree with, I knew the code was  correct but didn’t consider the black and white aspect solely due to the logo. Out of curiosity can you think of a bag that retailed at  that price? Looks like we have a bit of a frankenbag, strap and tag from at least one, maybe two different bags. What did the camera bag retail for?


hard to say, for me at least, here the prices are in local currency, and conversion rate is totally unexplanable, so i can't calculate that, plus, there are 3 sizes of a camera bag with 3 various skin options - calf for Everyday line, calf for regular camera line and sorta saffiano for Ville camera, in S, XS and XXS, go, figure


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> That I agree with, I knew the code was  correct but didn’t consider the black and white aspect solely due to the logo.


i am sure it also had a logo strap


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i am sure it also had a logo strap


Yeah I’m guessing this strap is from a Bazar.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Yeah I’m guessing this strap is from a Bazar.


my S has bales 
what about your XS?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> my S has bales
> what about your XS?


Neither of mine have bales, small or XS but they have rounded ends on the strap, not a diagonal.  Plus I just checked and even the small has a thinner strap than that.


----------



## muchstuff

I think I have it. The city is the only bag I can find with the end of the strap cut on the diagonal. I think they just slipped off the bales. @ksuromax do you remember what the first season with the logo'd strap was? 2018? ETA: no, wait, the strap should be logo'd because of the colour code...


----------



## ziiarch

Hello dear
I wanted to know if this authentic or not. Found the listin on ebay


----------



## muchstuff

ziiarch said:


> Hello dear
> I wanted to know if this authentic or not. Found the listin on ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4699785
> View attachment 4699786
> View attachment 4699787


Missing photos of the bale, the rivet pic isn't close and clear enough, missing the bottom line of the tag back. Missing link to the eBay listing, with pics of the bag in it's entirety. I don't see anything alarming but there's not enough here to authenticate, sorry.


----------



## ziiarch

muchstuff said:


> Missing photos of the bale, the rivet pic isn't close and clear enough, missing the bottom line of the tag back. Missing link to the eBay listing, with pics of the bag in it's entirety. I don't see anything alarming but there's not enough here to authenticate, sorry.



sorry I replied in two separate comments

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...buttons&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios


----------



## ziiarch

ziiarch said:


> View attachment 4699794
> View attachment 4699795
> 
> 
> apparently there’s no ‘made in italy’ on the back bag tag but I assume it isn’t authentic. Link here
> 
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...buttons&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios


Adding a pic from the seller. Sorry this takes minutes


----------



## muchstuff

ziiarch said:


> View attachment 4699796
> 
> Adding a pic from the seller. Sorry this takes minutes


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## ziiarch

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thanks again for your help! Might think about it because so damaged


----------



## muchstuff

ziiarch said:


> Thanks again for your help! Might think about it because so damaged


Yeah, she's seen better days.


----------



## Narnanz

Would be interested in the authenticators take in this...I hope there are enough correct photos. 
Item - Balenciaga bag...sorry dont know its correct style name. 
Link - https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-Classic-Hand-Bag-Pouch-Leather-Red-93200-/143565508524
Seller - next-innovation.
Thank you.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Would be interested in the authenticators take in this...I hope there are enough correct photos.
> Item - Balenciaga bag...sorry dont know its correct style name.
> Link - https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-Classic-Hand-Bag-Pouch-Leather-Red-93200-/143565508524
> Seller - next-innovation.
> Thank you.


It's just called a shoulder bag I think, authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> It's just called a shoulder bag I think, authentic in my opinion.


thank you..now decision time.....how old and what kind of leather if you have any idea..this would help greatly.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> thank you..now decision time.....how old and what kind of leather if you have any idea..this would help greatly.


Pre 2011 and I'd guess agneau but I can't say for sure.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Pre 2011 and I'd guess agneau but I can't say for sure.


thank you for replying....Ive looked at the size and its a bit small for me..The search continues.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> thank you for replying....Ive looked at the size and its a bit small for me..The search continues.


My pleasure, what are you searching for?


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure, what are you searching for?


I dont have a lot to spend so am really looking in my budget...seeing something I like and checking it out here first.
I only have a budget of NZ$400 all up that has to include shipping and taxes....So Im very limited....most in my price range are in not great condition
Im very aware Im expecting a lot for very little so Im just having a pleasant time just browsing and seeing what I can find. If that bag had been bigger it would have been a yes.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> I dont have a lot to spend so am really looking in my budget...seeing something I like and checking it out here first.
> I only have a budget of NZ$400 all up that has to include shipping and taxes....So Im very limited....most in my price range are in not great condition
> Im very aware Im expecting a lot for very little so Im just having a pleasant time just browsing and seeing what I can find. If that bag had been bigger it would have been a yes.


Best of luck, looking is a good way to pass some time!


----------



## A1aGypsy

Narnanz said:


> I dont have a lot to spend so am really looking in my budget...seeing something I like and checking it out here first.
> I only have a budget of NZ$400 all up that has to include shipping and taxes....So Im very limited....most in my price range are in not great condition
> Im very aware Im expecting a lot for very little so Im just having a pleasant time just browsing and seeing what I can find. If that bag had been bigger it would have been a yes.



Nothing to be apologetic about AND, if you are willing to put a bit of elbow grease in, that budget could give a bag a new lease on life.  Good luck in your search!


----------



## Narnanz

A1aGypsy said:


> Nothing to be apologetic about AND, if you are willing to put a bit of elbow grease in, that budget could give a bag a new lease on life.  Good luck in your search!


Im doing this with vintage coach at the moment so I dont mind doing a bit of work on a bag....buT really bad fading is where I draw the line.


----------



## virginiea

Hello, 

Can someone help me authenticating this bag please?

I believe it is a mini Twiggy. Here are some pictures to help you reviewing... 

Many thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

virginiea said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone help me authenticating this bag please?
> 
> I believe it is a mini Twiggy. Here are some pictures to help you reviewing...
> 
> Many thanks!


authentic in my opinion


----------



## muchstuff

virginiea said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone help me authenticating this bag please?
> 
> I believe it is a mini Twiggy. Here are some pictures to help you reviewing...
> 
> Many thanks!


Not a mini Twiggy though, this is called a Drum.


----------



## audreylita

amstevens714 said:


> Do you have any experience with boots by any chance?


You can take your request to the ‘Authenticate Those SHOES’ thread, sorry I’m on an i-pad and can’t post the direct link.


----------



## veneti

hi, i am thinking about to buy this balenciaga, would you kindly authenticate it? 
thanks so much  

Item Name: 100%AUTH BNWT BALENCIAGA CLASSIC METALLIC EDGE CITY BAG MEDIUM ROSE BEIGE
Item Number: 233509362586
Seller ID: lxyphiladelphia
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTH-B...EDGE-CITY-BAG-MEDIUM-ROSE-BEIGE-/233509362586


----------



## muchstuff

M


veneti said:


> hi, i am thinking about to buy this balenciaga, would you kindly authenticate it?
> thanks so much
> 
> Item Name: 100%AUTH BNWT BALENCIAGA CLASSIC METALLIC EDGE CITY BAG MEDIUM ROSE BEIGE
> Item Number: 233509362586
> Seller ID: lxyphiladelphia
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTH-B...EDGE-CITY-BAG-MEDIUM-ROSE-BEIGE-/233509362586


Missing pics of the back of the zipper head and the rivets. If you repost please quote your original post number.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ziiarch

Hello dear
Could you please authenticate this? Thank you.
Link listing: 

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...buttons&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios

thank you so much


----------



## muchstuff

ziiarch said:


> View attachment 4701583
> View attachment 4701584
> View attachment 4701585
> View attachment 4701586
> View attachment 4701587
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello dear
> Could you please authenticate this? Thank you.
> Link listing:
> 
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...buttons&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios
> 
> thank you so much


Very fake. (In the future, can you please post the photos in full size, thanks!)


----------



## ziiarch

muchstuff said:


> Very fake. (In the future, can you please post the photos in full size, thanks!)


 Sorry I had to crop because screenshot from personal message! thanks again! you're the best


----------



## muchstuff

ziiarch said:


> Sorry I had to crop because screenshot from personal message! thanks again! you're the best


My pleasure! There's an option when you post to post full size, are you using that?


----------



## ziiarch

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure! There's an option when you post to post full size, are you using that?


Oh I see! i clicked as a thumbnail. thought the original pic is small but I make it thumbnail sorry again


----------



## muchstuff

ziiarch said:


> Oh I see! i clicked as a thumbnail. thought the original pic is small but I make it thumbnail sorry again


No worries!


----------



## Freak4Coach

Per muchstuff's request, I'm posting this to be authenticated

Code: 173084 5669   1669
Item Name: Balenciaga City
Item Number: NA
Seller ID: Goodwill
Link: NA

The strap is missing so I can't show you the bales. All the zippers look the same but I took pics of all of them.  Sorry about the lighting. It's not the best in my house. Let me know if you need any other photo. Thank you muchstuff.


----------



## muchstuff

Freak4Coach said:


> Per muchstuff's request, I'm posting this to be authenticated
> 
> Code: 173084 5669   1669
> Item Name: Balenciaga City
> Item Number: NA
> Seller ID: Goodwill
> Link: NA
> 
> The strap is missing so I can't show you the bales. All the zippers look the same but I took pics of all of them.  Sorry about the lighting. It's not the best in my house. Let me know if you need any other photo. Thank you muchstuff.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4704494
> View attachment 4704495
> View attachment 4704496
> View attachment 4704497
> View attachment 4704498
> View attachment 4704499
> View attachment 4704500
> View attachment 4704501
> View attachment 4704502
> View attachment 4704503
> View attachment 4704504
> View attachment 4704505


No photo of the bale but I'm guessing it may have squared off shoulders?  It's funny because the font on the tag back looks correct but nothing else does. The bag's not authentic in my opinion. ETA: Sorry, I just read that you don't have the strap.


----------



## Freak4Coach

muchstuff said:


> No photo of the bale but I'm guessing it may have squared off shoulders?  It's funny because the font on the tag back looks correct but nothing else does. The bag's not authentic in my opinion. ETA: Sorry, I just read that you don't have the strap.



Thank you for your time. I appreciate it.


----------



## muchstuff

Freak4Coach said:


> Thank you for your time. I appreciate it.


No worries, it's just so weird that the font on the tag back is correct for a 2011 bag. But the colour code is for a 2010 and none of the other details (tag front, rivet, zipper heads) are right. I've never seen that before, very curious.


----------



## Freak4Coach

muchstuff said:


> No worries, it's just so weird that the font on the tag back is correct for a 2011 bag. But the colour code is for a 2010 and none of the other details (tag front, rivet, zipper heads) are right. I've never seen that before, very curious.



I wish I had the strap but it was missing when she bought it. Wish I had got it authenticated before I had posted it in that thread. We both got duped. At least the lesson didn't cost a lot of money just a lot of embarrassment...


----------



## muchstuff

Freak4Coach said:


> I wish I had the strap but it was missing when she bought it. Wish I had got it authenticated before I had posted it in that thread. We both got duped. At least the lesson didn't cost a lot of money just a lot of embarrassment...



It happens. I've seen worse fakes. I remember trying to tell a gal who owned a consignment store that one of the Bals she had was fake and she simply wouldn't listen, even when I pointed out the reasons why.


----------



## Freak4Coach

muchstuff said:


> It happens. I've seen worse fakes. I remember trying to tell a gal who owned a consignment store that one of the Bals she had was fake and she simply wouldn't listen, even when I pointed out the reasons why.



Maybe she knew you were right...

It feels like leather but now I'm not so sure. LOL!


----------



## muchstuff

Freak4Coach said:


> Maybe she knew you were right...


She kept telling me a friend brought it in so it had to be authentic. I gave up. Also never shopped there again .


----------



## Freak4Coach

muchstuff said:


> She kept telling me a friend brought it in so it had to be authentic. I gave up. Also never shopped there again .



Probably a smart move   And this did come from a friend in another state. I don't know if anyone where I live would know what a Balenciaga is


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> She kept telling me a friend brought it in so it had to be authentic. I gave up. Also never shopped there again .


Did I tell you I had a buyer tell me off to mind my business AFTER I told her she bought a fake?


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Did I tell you I had a buyer tell me off to mind my business AFTER I told her she bought a fake?


----------



## ilovebags64

Hi Authenticators! I bought this bag from a friend who is from Italy, she claims that she bought this bag from the outlet store.. I just need your help authenticating this bag for me  

Item Name: Balenciaga City Edge
Link: N/A
Seller: friend from Italy - claims this item is from the outlet store
Who took the pictures: I did 
History of the bag: Brand-new bought from an outlet store in Italy
Comments: I have the item on hand; just wanted to know if I was ripped off and bought a fake one


----------



## muchstuff

ilovebags64 said:


> Hi Authenticators! I bought this bag from a friend who is from Italy, she claims that she bought this bag from the outlet store.. I just need your help authenticating this bag for me
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City Edge
> Link: N/A
> Seller: friend from Italy - claims this item is from the outlet store
> Who took the pictures: I did
> History of the bag: Brand-new bought from an outlet store in Italy
> Comments: I have the item on hand; just wanted to know if I was ripped off and bought a fake one
> 
> View attachment 4704928
> 
> View attachment 4704929
> View attachment 4704930
> View attachment 4704931
> View attachment 4704932
> View attachment 4704933
> View attachment 4704934
> View attachment 4704935


You don't have the best pics, plus no close up of the bale and the rivet but based on what I see I'd say not authentic, sorry.


----------



## swangswang

Hey all, I posted a thread a few days ago with a bunch of "buying my first bag ever" questions; now hoping to get some opinions on what I hope will be that first bag! I'm missing photos (and going to contact the seller for them) but was wondering if anyone would be willing to give me first impressions re: authenticity of the following bag. 

Also, could someone explain the "front and back of the inside tag" photo requirement? In the example here it looks like there's one tag that's sewn down (the purple one that says "Balenciaga Paris" and a second tag (beige "made in italy") that's detachable. Are they the same thing, or two separate tags? 

Thanks in advance for any response - even if it's just telling me to get more pictures. As I mentioned in my thread, I am new here and to the bag world, so I'm doing my best to educate myself (which is a little overwhelming at times!) and be respectful. 

Item Name: Le Dix
Link: Vestiaire


P.S. Any thoughts on whether or not this is a good buy would be greatly appreciated too. To me, the bag looks a little shapeless (does anyone think it can be recovered?) but otherwise fine. I don't really know what to look for though, so the perspective of a trained eye would be great!


----------



## muchstuff

swangswang said:


> Hey all, I posted a thread a few days ago with a bunch of "buying my first bag ever" questions; now hoping to get some opinions on what I hope will be that first bag! I'm missing photos (and going to contact the seller for them) but was wondering if anyone would be willing to give me first impressions re: authenticity of the following bag.
> 
> Also, could someone explain the "front and back of the inside tag" photo requirement? In the example here it looks like there's one tag that's sewn down (the purple one that says "Balenciaga Paris" and a second tag (beige "made in italy") that's detachable. Are they the same thing, or two separate tags?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any response - even if it's just telling me to get more pictures. As I mentioned in my thread, I am new here and to the bag world, so I'm doing my best to educate myself (which is a little overwhelming at times!) and be respectful.
> 
> Item Name: Le Dix
> Link: Vestiaire
> View attachment 4706318
> 
> P.S. Any thoughts on whether or not this is a good buy would be greatly appreciated too. To me, the bag looks a little shapeless (does anyone think it can be recovered?) but otherwise fine. I don't really know what to look for though, so the perspective of a trained eye would be great!


Hi, have to say I'm totally unfamiliar with this bag, @ksuromax can you help? @peacebabe ? @Conni618 ?


----------



## swangswang

muchstuff said:


> Hi, have to say I'm totally unfamiliar with this bag, @ksuromax can you help? @peacebabe ? @Conni618 ?



What I've gathered from my research is that the Le Dix bag was introduced F2013. I have read one account stating that the name refers to what the City bag was called before release (possibly in reference to its dimensions) and another that says it's named after address of the first Balenciaga store/Balenciaga perfume.

The designer, Alexander Wang, left Balenciaga in 2015 and I haven't found any evidence that the design continued to be produced after, but goshdarnit I would be in the store tomorrow (i.e. the day after social distancing ends) if it were!


----------



## muchstuff

swangswang said:


> What I've gathered from my research is that the Le Dix bag was introduced F2013. I have read one account stating that the name refers to what the City bag was called before release (possibly in reference to its dimensions) and another that says it's named after address of the first Balenciaga store/Balenciaga perfume.
> 
> The designer, Alexander Wang, left Balenciaga in 2015 and I haven't found any evidence that the design continued to be produced after, but goshdarnit I would be in the store tomorrow (i.e. the day after social distancing ends) if it were!


Le Dix referred to the earliest moto bags, the very first Firsts. If this was a Wang bag there’s no way it would be in production now so only pre-loved. Although I used to collect AW bags under his own brand some years back I didn’t pay attention to all of his styles when he was with Balenciaga.


----------



## ksuromax

swangswang said:


> Hey all, I posted a thread a few days ago with a bunch of "buying my first bag ever" questions; now hoping to get some opinions on what I hope will be that first bag! I'm missing photos (and going to contact the seller for them) but was wondering if anyone would be willing to give me first impressions re: authenticity of the following bag.
> 
> Also, could someone explain the "front and back of the inside tag" photo requirement? In the example here it looks like there's one tag that's sewn down (the purple one that says "Balenciaga Paris" and a second tag (beige "made in italy") that's detachable. Are they the same thing, or two separate tags?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any response - even if it's just telling me to get more pictures. As I mentioned in my thread, I am new here and to the bag world, so I'm doing my best to educate myself (which is a little overwhelming at times!) and be respectful.
> 
> Item Name: Le Dix
> Link: Vestiaire
> View attachment 4706318
> 
> P.S. Any thoughts on whether or not this is a good buy would be greatly appreciated too. To me, the bag looks a little shapeless (does anyone think it can be recovered?) but otherwise fine. I don't really know what to look for though, so the perspective of a trained eye would be great!





muchstuff said:


> Hi, have to say I'm totally unfamiliar with this bag, @ksuromax can you help? @peacebabe ? @Conni618 ?


i am not familiar with this model either, but good sharp shots of the front tag (this one is angled and blurred), back side of the tag and zipper head could, probably, help?


----------



## swangswang

muchstuff said:


> Le Dix referred to the earliest moto bags, the very first Firsts. If this was a Wang bag there’s no way it would be in production now so only pre-loved. Although I used to collect AW bags under his own brand some years back I didn’t pay attention to all of his styles when he was with Balenciaga.


Very cool, thanks for the info! It's fascinating for me to learn about modern Balenciaga (I only consider myself knowledgeable about the original House, and they definitely didn't make handbags before '68!)  



ksuromax said:


> i am not familiar with this model either, but good sharp shots of the front tag (this one is angled and blurred), back side of the tag and zipper head could, probably, help?


On it. 

I imagine not, but is there a "go-to" resource for old collections? Vogue does a good job with looks, but bags - not so much.


----------



## muchstuff

swangswang said:


> Very cool, thanks for the info! It's fascinating for me to learn about modern Balenciaga (I only consider myself knowledgeable about the original House, and they definitely didn't make handbags before '68!)
> 
> 
> On it.
> 
> I imagine not, but is there a "go-to" resource for old collections? Vogue does a good job with looks, but bags - not so much.


You’ll find a lot of info on Ghesquiere’s era here on TPF, not so much on Wang’s. He really wasn’t involved long enough to make a significant impact IMO.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> You’ll find a lot of info on Ghesquiere’s era here on TPF, not so much on Wang’s. He really wasn’t involved long enough to make a significant impact IMO.


except for Iridescent hw in SS 2016!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> except for Iridescent hw in SS 2016!


 OK. But if you collected AW prior to him being involved with Bal it wasn’t new, I had a couple AW bags from his own brand with iridescent HW.


----------



## muchstuff

Vlad said:


> *IMPORTANT READ-ME
> *
> Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.
> 
> See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/
> 
> A link to the listing in question is required.
> 
> *It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.
> 
> Thanks and be well!


Thanks Vlad!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

Vlad said:


> *IMPORTANT READ-ME
> *
> Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.
> 
> See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/
> 
> A link to the listing in question is required.
> 
> *It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.
> 
> Thanks and be well!


Can you, please, stick it to the top? 
Thanks!


----------



## Vlad

ksuromax said:


> Can you, please, stick it to the top?
> Thanks!



It is! Just not on page 1014 where it's posted. It's done so by design


----------



## ksuromax

Vlad said:


> It is! Just not on page 1014 where it's posted. It's done so by design


awesome! thank you!


----------



## fionlym

Hi ladies,

Please can someone authenticate this for me? I don't have a great deal of experience with Balenciaga.

Item name: Balenciaga bag
Item no: 1000228918
Seller ID: reusedbags11
Link:  https://hk.carousell.com/p/balenciaga-bag-1000228918/

Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

fionlym said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Please can someone authenticate this for me? I don't have a great deal of experience with Balenciaga.
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga bag
> Item no: 1000228918
> Seller ID: reusedbags11
> Link:  https://hk.carousell.com/p/balenciaga-bag-1000228918/
> 
> Thank you!


please, read the first post on the top of the page, there's a link to the pictures samples we need for authentication


----------



## fionlym

Hi ladies,

Please can someone authenticate this for me? I don't have a great deal of experience with Balenciaga.

Item name: Balenciaga bag
Item no: 1000228918
Seller ID: reusedbags11
Link:  https://hk.carousell.com/p/balenciaga-bag-1000228918/

Thank you!


----------



## fionlym

ksuromax said:


> please, read the first post on the top of the page, there's a link to the pictures samples we need for authentication


Thank you for your reply and help.  I have post another photos for authentication.  Thank you very much for your help


----------



## ksuromax

fionlym said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Please can someone authenticate this for me? I don't have a great deal of experience with Balenciaga.
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga bag
> Item no: 1000228918
> Seller ID: reusedbags11
> Link:  https://hk.carousell.com/p/balenciaga-bag-1000228918/
> 
> Thank you!





fionlym said:


> Thank you for your reply and help.  I have post another photos for authentication.  Thank you very much for your help


authentic in my opinion
you know it's Part Time, not a City, right?


----------



## fionlym

ksuromax said:


> authentic in my opinion
> you know it's Part Time, not a City, right?


Thank you very much for your authentication.  I’m not sure,  Is it the size difference between tow bags?


----------



## muchstuff

fionlym said:


> Thank you very much for your authentication.  I’m not sure,  Is it the size difference between tow bags?


City measures approx. 15 x 10 x 5.5 inches and the Part Time 16.5 x 10 x 6.25 inches. I believe the shoulder strap is longer on the Part Time as well but don't quote me on that.


----------



## virginiea

Hello  

would you mind giving me your thoughts about the authenticity of this bag? 

I believe it’s the Giant city 21 in black with Rose gold hardware...

i have some doubts because of the inner pocket and the bale... The studs are also much more rose gold than the rest of the hardware but I read they might be different colours on the giant bags.

Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

virginiea said:


> Hello
> 
> would you mind giving me your thoughts about the authenticity of this bag?
> 
> I believe it’s the Giant city 21 in black with Rose gold hardware...
> 
> i have some doubts because of the inner pocket and the bale... The studs are also much more rose gold than the rest of the hardware but I read they might be different colours on the giant bags.
> 
> Thank you!


Horrid fake, please, avoid


----------



## SetAnne

Hi all,

i hope you are all doing great!
Can anyone help me to authenticate this?
im not sure with the name but the seller label it as: Balenciaga City Classic

seller link: http://ph.carousell.com/p/284088197

please see attached photos, i just screenshot them using my phone, hope they are enough.
Thank you so much!


----------



## ksuromax

SetAnne said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i hope you are all doing great!
> Can anyone help me to authenticate this?
> im not sure with the name but the seller label it as: Balenciaga City Classic
> 
> seller link: http://ph.carousell.com/p/284088197
> 
> please see attached photos, i just screenshot them using my phone, hope they are enough.
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4709183
> View attachment 4709184
> View attachment 4709185
> View attachment 4709186
> View attachment 4709187
> View attachment 4709188
> View attachment 4709189
> View attachment 4709190


it's not a City, it's a Town (it's smaller) and it's authentic in my opinion


----------



## SetAnne

ksuromax said:


> it's not a City, it's a Town (it's smaller) and it's authentic in my opinion


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

SetAnne said:


> Thank you so much!!


most welcome!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> it's not a City, it's a Town (it's smaller) and it's authentic in my opinion





SetAnne said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i hope you are all doing great!
> Can anyone help me to authenticate this?
> im not sure with the name but the seller label it as: Balenciaga City Classic
> 
> seller link: http://ph.carousell.com/p/284088197
> 
> please see attached photos, i just screenshot them using my phone, hope they are enough.
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4709183
> View attachment 4709184
> View attachment 4709185
> View attachment 4709186
> View attachment 4709187
> View attachment 4709188
> View attachment 4709189
> View attachment 4709190



Did a little research, it appears to be a F/W 2011 metallic purple, colour's not on our colour charts.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Did a little research, it appears to be a F/W 2011 metallic purple, colour's not on our colour charts.


yes, that's right
that's why i didn't comment on it
it's a rare beast


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> yes, that's right
> that's why i didn't comment on it
> it's a rare beast


Was it the only metallic that season? Do you know?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Was it the only metallic that season? Do you know?


i only saw purple (had one on my 'Watch list' for a while)


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i only saw purple (had one on my 'Watch list' for a while)


Interesting, thanks!


----------



## SetAnne

muchstuff said:


> Did a little research, it appears to be a F/W 2011 metallic purple, colour's not on our colour charts.


Thank you for your time. That’s actually my concern as well when i saw the bag, because with my research (well basic authenticate research) Balenciaga moto doesn’t have a shiny leather. Anyway, doesnit means this is rare and authentic? Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

SetAnne said:


> Thank you for your time. That’s actually my concern as well when i saw the bag, because with my research (well basic authenticate research) Balenciaga moto doesn’t have a shiny leather. Anyway, doesnit means this is rare and authentic? Thank you[/QUOTE
> 
> I don’t know if I would say rare, rather I would say it was made for one season,  as many colours are. Bal made other metallics as well in various other seasons. I will admit to not seeing this one in my travels but it can depend on what market it was made for. And yes, as @ksuromax has said, it is authentic.


----------



## SetAnne

Thank you so much!


----------



## SetAnne

Hi again, I am just curious, i dont know if this is the right forum to ask. because i see alot of Bal bag online that almost have exact hardware and leather and looks really authentic! just the missing part is the Black stitching on the upper part of the label. Is that means it’s fake? Or there are designs by Bal not using black stitching? Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

SetAnne said:


> Hi again, I am just curious, i dont know if this is the right forum to ask. because i see alot of Bal bag online that almost have exact hardware and leather and looks really authentic! just the missing part is the Black stitching on the upper part of the label. Is that means it’s fake? Or there are designs by Bal not using black stitching? Thank you so much!


Not all styles have the black stitching at the top of the label. Just as an FYI, there are some excellent fakes out there!


----------



## SetAnne

muchstuff said:


> Not all styles have the black stitching at the top of the label. Just as an FYI, there are some excellent fakes out there!


Thank you again for your reply! You guys are really big help, specially to me im just new with this designer bags.


----------



## muchstuff

SetAnne said:


> Thank you again for your reply! You guys are really big help, specially to me im just new with this designer bags.


Any time, feel free to check with us before you buy!


----------



## nanads

Sorry for the wrong pics, will post more detailed one


----------



## muchstuff

nanads said:


> Hi everyone! Can anybody help me authenticate this city, please? Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 4710160
> View attachment 4710161
> View attachment 4710162
> View attachment 4710163
> View attachment 4710164
> View attachment 4710165
> View attachment 4710166
> View attachment 4710167
> View attachment 4710168
> View attachment 4710169
> View attachment 4710170


Please read the post at the top of the page for authentication info.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## nanads

Hi everyone. I posted the wrong pics before. Hope this one is okay. Can anybody help me authenticate this balenciaga city?
Thank you so much




Item Name: Balenciaga City Metallic Edge 
 Item Number: -
Seller ID: @vogueauthentic_bag from Instagram
Link:


----------



## Jandrews01

Hi, would someone be able to authenticate this for me? 

name: balenciaga nano city bag
Link not available. 

Pretty sure it is but better safe than sorry. Thanks in advance !


----------



## muchstuff

nanads said:


> Hi everyone. I posted the wrong pics before. Hope this one is okay. Can anybody help me authenticate this balenciaga city?
> Thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City Metallic Edge
> Item Number: -
> Seller ID: @vogueauthentic_bag from Instagram
> Link:
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710204
> View attachment 4710205
> View attachment 4710206
> View attachment 4710207
> View attachment 4710208
> View attachment 4710209
> View attachment 4710210
> View attachment 4710212
> View attachment 4710213
> View attachment 4710214
> View attachment 4710215
> View attachment 4710219



Can you please revisit the first post and the link included there? Pics need to be clear, forward -facing, all parts of the tags must be clear, no bends in tags...the info's all in the post. Photos are in the link showing how they should be positioned for best clarity.


----------



## muchstuff

Jandrews01 said:


> Hi, would someone be able to authenticate this for me?
> 
> name: balenciaga nano city bag
> Link not available.
> 
> Pretty sure it is but better safe than sorry. Thanks in advance !


Please see first post at top of page for photos needed and the way they should be positioned. Also, if no link available, where the bag was purchased from.


----------



## Jandrews01

muchstuff said:


> Please see first post at top of page for photos needed and the way they should be positioned. Also, if no link available, where the bag was purchased from.



thank you! It was purchased from depop. I’ve attached the extra images


----------



## muchstuff

Jandrews01 said:


> thank you! It was purchased from depop. I’ve attached the extra images


The only pics usable so far are the tag front and the rivet. Look back at the post I mentioned for the position of the bale please. There's no pic of the back of the zipper head. The tag back doesn't show it right side up, flat, not bent. Please repost all necessary pics in one post so we're not having to search various posts. Sorry but we can't do our job without the photos needed.


----------



## Jandrews01

Sorry for wrong format, I’ve tried again with attached images! Thanks you.


----------



## Jandrews01

Balenciaga nano city, bought off depop so don’t have link any longer. 


Jandrews01 said:


> Sorry for wrong format, I’ve tried again with attached images! Thanks you.


----------



## ksuromax

Jandrews01 said:


> Sorry for wrong format, I’ve tried again with attached images! Thanks you.


authentic in my opinion


----------



## Jandrews01

ksuromax said:


> authentic in my opinion


Thank you so much!


----------



## ksuromax

Jandrews01 said:


> Thank you so much!


most welcome


----------



## boyoverboard

Hi authenticators. Would you mind taking a look at this bag for me, please? I bought it and already received it, so I'm including my own photos as well as the listing details. Thanks so much!

Item Name: BALENCIAGA Day Messenger Motocross Khaki Leather Bag, , 16" X 4" X 15"
Item Number: 293515117210
Seller ID: haute-boutique
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BALENCIAGA-Day-Messenger-Motocross-Khaki-Leather-Bag-16-X-4-X-15/293515117210?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## ksuromax

boyoverboard said:


> Hi authenticators. Would you mind taking a look at this bag for me, please? I bought it and already received it, so I'm including my own photos as well as the listing details. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA Day Messenger Motocross Khaki Leather Bag, , 16" X 4" X 15"
> Item Number: 293515117210
> Seller ID: haute-boutique
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BALENCIAGA-Day-Messenger-Motocross-Khaki-Leather-Bag-16-X-4-X-15/293515117210?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> View attachment 4711592
> View attachment 4711593
> View attachment 4711595
> View attachment 4711596
> View attachment 4711597
> View attachment 4711598
> View attachment 4711599
> View attachment 4711600
> View attachment 4711601
> View attachment 4711603
> View attachment 4711605


You are missing a zipper head underneath, but nothing screams fake and i think it's a legit Men's Day, it has a long strap


----------



## boyoverboard

ksuromax said:


> You are missing a zipper head underneath, but nothing screams fake and i think it's a legit Men's Day, it has a long strap


Thanks so much for your reply. Sorry, I've attached to this post photos of the underside of the zipper from the main compartment and also of the front pocket.

I'm fairly new to Balenciaga. I had one bag bought new directly from Balenciaga a few years ago (the Men's Courier) which I have since sold. I tried to do a bit of research online re. this bag, but there appear to be a few different variations. I've seen some advertised as Men's Day bags which seem to have longer leather pieces on the zipper pulls. Is this normal? Thanks again! Much appreciated.


----------



## ksuromax

boyoverboard said:


> Thanks so much for your reply. Sorry, I've attached to this post photos of the underside of the zipper from the main compartment and also of the front pocket.
> 
> I'm fairly new to Balenciaga. I had one bag bought new directly from Balenciaga a few years ago (the Men's Courier) which I have since sold. I tried to do a bit of research online re. this bag, but there appear to be a few different variations. I've seen some advertised as Men's Day bags which seem to have longer leather pieces on the zipper pulls. Is this normal? Thanks again! Much appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 4711624
> View attachment 4711625


yep, looks fine
and it's chevre from what i can see
the tassels on yours were cut by the previous owner.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## boyoverboard

ksuromax said:


> yep, looks fine
> and it's chevre from what i can see
> the tassels on yours were cut by the previous owner.


Thank you so much! Ah yes, that makes sense. I like them this length. Thanks again!


----------



## ksuromax

boyoverboard said:


> Thank you so much! Ah yes, that makes sense. I like them this length. Thanks again!


most welcome!


----------



## nanads

Hello everyone, i hope i got this one correct this time. Can somebody please help authenticate this bal city? Hope the pic would be enough. thank you so so much!

Item Name: Balenciaga City Metallic Edge
Item Number: -
Seller ID: @moshi_preloved from Instagram
Link:


----------



## ksuromax

nanads said:


> Hello everyone, i hope i got this one correct this time. Can somebody please help authenticate this bal city? Hope the pic would be enough. thank you so so much!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City Metallic Edge
> Item Number: -
> Seller ID: @moshi_preloved from Instagram
> Link:
> View attachment 4712303
> View attachment 4712289
> View attachment 4712290
> View attachment 4712291
> View attachment 4712292
> View attachment 4712293
> View attachment 4712294
> View attachment 4712295
> View attachment 4712296
> View attachment 4712297
> View attachment 4712299
> 
> View attachment 4712304



Authentic
SS 2016, Midnight Blue


----------



## inxshopper

Just out of curiosity, is this a legitimate Balenciaga style? I've never seen a brogues that wasn't all leather.


----------



## muchstuff

inxshopper said:


> Just out of curiosity, is this a legitimate Balenciaga style? I've never seen a brogues that wasn't all leather.


There were various Bals made with different fabrics. Can't say whether or not I've seen giant covered hardware ones or not (fun fact, brogues actually refers to the specific giant covered HW bags that were produced in S/S 2011 where the perforations were larger and there was a contrasting colour underneath. Not sure if they were made for more than one season). Sorry, I'm a bit of a nerd that way .


----------



## inxshopper

muchstuff said:


> There were various Bals made with different fabrics. Can't say whether or not I've seen giant covered hardware ones or not (fun fact, brogues actually refers to the specific giant covered HW bags that were produced in S/S 2011 where the perforations were larger and there was a contrasting colour underneath. Not sure if they were made for more than one season). Sorry, I'm a bit of a nerd that way .


Lol cool thank you for the info!


----------



## muchstuff

inxshopper said:


> Lol cool thank you for the info!


My pleasure!


----------



## jennmariee

Hi there, I know I don't have all the required photos, I've requested them but the consignment shop hasn't replied and I'm thinking they likely won't, so while I know you can't say with certainty that this bag is authentic I thought you might be able to save me the trouble if you can tell that it isn't. But if you can't tell from these photos then I completely understand. It's the uppercase "made in Italy" that had me particularly concerned because I believe this bag is f/w 2010. Thanks so much for any insight you can provide.

Item Name: Balenciaga Classic City 115748 Women's Handbag Green Leather Shoulder Bag (I assume it's anthracite)
Item Number:27123003
Seller ID: eLADY https://www.tradesy.com/closet/elady/
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciag...-handbag-green-leather-shoulder-bag/27123003/


----------



## muchstuff

jennmariee said:


> Hi there, I know I don't have all the required photos, I've requested them but the consignment shop hasn't replied and I'm thinking they likely won't, so while I know you can't say with certainty that this bag is authentic I thought you might be able to save me the trouble if you can tell that it isn't. But if you can't tell from these photos then I completely understand. It's the uppercase "made in Italy" that had me particularly concerned because I believe this bag is f/w 2010. Thanks so much for any insight you can provide.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic City 115748 Women's Handbag Green Leather Shoulder Bag (I assume it's anthracite)
> Item Number:27123003
> Seller ID: eLADY https://www.tradesy.com/closet/elady/
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciag...-handbag-green-leather-shoulder-bag/27123003/
> 
> View attachment 4713526
> 
> View attachment 4713518
> View attachment 4713519
> View attachment 4713520
> View attachment 4713521
> View attachment 4713522
> View attachment 4713523
> View attachment 4713524
> 
> View attachment 4713525


You're correct that the tag indicates F/W 2010 and the colour is anthra. While the font indicates a 2011 bag I don't see anything based on the photos provided that would lead me to believe it's not authentic, but as you say, we're missing some photos.
Rather I'd guess that, since the tags changes show in the S/S 2011 bags, that this was just a crossover in the changes, there have been other anomalies in Bal details on authentic bags. I think I've read that lady is dependable, you might want to research that, but I see they take returns. Looks to be in nice shape.


----------



## jennmariee

muchstuff said:


> You're correct that the tag indicates F/W 2010 and the colour is anthra. While the font indicates a 2011 bag I don't see anything based on the photos provided that would lead me to believe it's not authentic, but as you say, we're missing some photos.
> Rather I'd guess that, since the tags changes show in the S/S 2011 bags, that this was just a crossover in the changes, there have been other anomalies in Bal details on authentic bags. I think I've read that lady is dependable, you might want to research that, but I see they take returns. Looks to be in nice shape.


Thanks so much, I really appreciate your help!


----------



## muchstuff

jennmariee said:


> Thanks so much, I really appreciate your help!


Any time, let us know if you get those other pics!


----------



## Ilamhh

Hello. May I have this authenticated? Please and thank you. 
Balenciaga Black Lambskin Leather Giant 12 Gold City Bag
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/126080/


----------



## Ilamhh

Hello may I have this authenticated as well? I don't know if this is authentic since there aren't much boston bags out there for reference. Thank you. 

Balenciaga Agneau Boston Black

Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-boston-black-501515


----------



## ksuromax

Ilamhh said:


> Hello. May I have this authenticated? Please and thank you.
> Balenciaga Black Lambskin Leather Giant 12 Gold City Bag
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/126080/
> View attachment 4713909
> View attachment 4713910
> View attachment 4713909
> View attachment 4713910
> View attachment 4713909
> View attachment 4713910





Ilamhh said:


> Hello may I have this authenticated as well? I don't know if this is authentic since there aren't much boston bags out there for reference. Thank you.
> 
> Balenciaga Agneau Boston Black
> 
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-boston-black-501515


Both authentic
and both sites are pretty reliable


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## schmurse

Hi! I have this reserved on FashionPhile and I usually trust that their items are authentic but something is bothering me about this one... I don't have additional pictures of the back of the zipper or a close up of the strap connection part so if I have to wait until it's in my hands to get better pics for authentication please let me know!

Item Name:
*Agneau Giant 12 Rose Gold Town Anthracite*
Item Number: 240578 1202 002123
Seller ID: FashionPhile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-rose-gold-town-anthracite-467240


----------



## ksuromax

schmurse said:


> Hi! I have this reserved on FashionPhile and I usually trust that their items are authentic but something is bothering me about this one... I don't have additional pictures of the back of the zipper or a close up of the strap connection part so if I have to wait until it's in my hands to get better pics for authentication please let me know!
> 
> Item Name:
> *Agneau Giant 12 Rose Gold Town Anthracite*
> Item Number: 240578 1202 002123
> Seller ID: FashionPhile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-rose-gold-town-anthracite-467240


i don't see anything worrying, looks good to me


----------



## schmurse

ksuromax said:


> i don't see anything worrying, looks good to me


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

schmurse said:


> Thank you!


you're welcome


----------



## Leigh88

Hello all.  I purchased this work bag and noticed the tag has no dot.  Not even a faint one.  Can this be?  I've been looking at other tags they all seem to have the dot.   

https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-silver-work-cyclade-398088


----------



## muchstuff

Leigh88 said:


> Hello all.  I purchased this work bag and noticed the tag has no dot.  Not even a faint one.  Can this be?  I've been looking at other tags they all seem to have the dot.
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-silver-work-cyclade-398088


i see no problem with the tag back. If you’re looking for authentication please read the first post at top of page for info needed.


----------



## CupofJoeT

Hi all. I bought this Balenciaga bomber jacket. Looks real in person, but would like a second opinion. Please let me know! Thank you so much!

https://the-echelon.com/products/bomber-jacket?_pos=1&_sid=2f2948553&_ss=r


----------



## muchstuff

CupofJoeT said:


> Hi all. I bought this Balenciaga bomber jacket. Looks real in person, but would like a second opinion. Please let me know! Thank you so much!
> 
> https://the-echelon.com/products/bomber-jacket?_pos=1&_sid=2f2948553&_ss=r
> 
> View attachment 4715567
> 
> View attachment 4715568
> 
> View attachment 4715566


I doubt you'll find anyone here to help with that style, sorry. We're mainly handbags.


----------



## CupofJoeT

muchstuff said:


> I doubt you'll find anyone here to help with that style, sorry. We're mainly handbags.





muchstuff said:


> I doubt you'll find anyone here to help with that style, sorry. We're mainly handbags.



Thank you for the feedback. I appreciate it! Is there any blog you'd recommend for help on this jacket? Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

CupofJoeT said:


> Thank you for the feedback. I appreciate it! Is there any blog you'd recommend for help on this jacket? Thank you!


I personally don't know. There's a thread for Bal jackets but it's for the older moto leathers. You could ask there but I don't think you'll have much luck...if you show them detailed pic of the tags they may be able to at least say if there's any glaring inconsistencies.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bal-moto-jackets-pics-chat.910267/


----------



## Vintage8lover

Hi purse lovers! Would like to ask for your expert feedback for this balenciaga bag please. Not really sure how to check a legit one. Appreciate if you could check for before I purchase this bag. Thanks so much!! Stay safe. 

im not sure if im posting in the right format or thread. Thanks


----------



## ksuromax

Vintage8lover said:


> Hi purse lovers! Would like to ask for your expert feedback for this balenciaga bag please. Not really sure how to check a legit one. Appreciate if you could check for before I purchase this bag. Thanks so much!! Stay safe.
> 
> im not sure if im posting in the right format or thread. Thanks


Please, check the first post at the top of the page, there's a link with the samples of the pics we require
you're missing zipperhead, bale, rivets
please, repost and quote your first post for easy ref
thanks


----------



## Edang

Hi all,

I want to place a bid for this auction. Please help me authenticate this Balenciaga. Thanks in advance.
Item Name: Balenciaga City Bag Giant 12 City Gold 2013 Lambskin
Item Number: 281770-9605-J-527276
Seller ID: parisianchicgirl (ebay)
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...-Gold-Gorgeous-And-Unique-Colour/202973176609

Thank you sooo much!!!​



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hi all, 
​


----------



## ksuromax

Edang said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I want to place a bid for this auction. Please help me authenticate this Balenciaga. Thanks in advance.
> Item Name: Balenciaga City Bag Giant 12 City Gold 2013 Lambskin
> Item Number: 281770-9605-J-527276
> Seller ID: parisianchicgirl (ebay)
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...-Gold-Gorgeous-And-Unique-Colour/202973176609
> 
> Thank you sooo much!!!​
> View attachment 4716264
> View attachment 4716265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4716257
> View attachment 4716258
> View attachment 4716259
> View attachment 4716260


the pics are not great, but from what i can see i say looks good to me
SS 2013 Dune


----------



## Edang

ksuromax said:


> the pics are not great, but from what i can see i say looks good to me
> 2013 Dune


Thank you so much ksuromax. Your help is much appreciated


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

Edang said:


> Thank you so much ksuromax. Your help is much appreciated


my pleasure


----------



## Leigh88

muchstuff said:


> i see no problem with the tag back. If you’re looking for authentication please read the first post at top of page for info needed.


Thank you Muchstuff!  I will upload some photos.  Everyone of my tags have the dot.  

Notice this old post.  No dot. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/how-to-spot-a-fake-balenciaga.139748/page-2


----------



## Vintage8lover

Vintage8lover said:


> Hi purse lovers! Would like to ask for your expert feedback for this balenciaga bag please. Not really sure how to check a legit one. Appreciate if you could check for before I purchase this bag. Thanks so much!! Stay safe.
> 
> im not sure if im posting in the right format or thread. Thanks



hi again! Attached the pictures of the bales river and zipper heads. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Vintage8lover

Vintage8lover said:


> Hi purse lovers! Would like to ask for your expert feedback for this balenciaga bag please. Not really sure how to check a legit one. Appreciate if you could check for before I purchase this bag. Thanks so much!! Stay safe.
> 
> im not sure if im posting in the right format or thread. Thanks



hi posting again pics including the bales rivets and zipperheads. Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Leigh88 said:


> Thank you Muchstuff!  I will upload some photos.  Everyone of my tags have the dot.
> 
> Notice this old post.  No dot. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/how-to-spot-a-fake-balenciaga.139748/page-2


Not sure what you're pointing out in the link. They do discuss underscore vs dot but they're talking about the front of the silver tags, nothing to do with the back. I have a Bal hobo with no dot on the back. It happens.


----------



## ksuromax

Vintage8lover said:


> hi again! Attached the pictures of the bales river and zipper heads. Thanks so much in advance!





Vintage8lover said:


> hi posting again pics including the bales rivets and zipperheads. Thank you!


thank you for the pics, Authentic
Boise de Rose from 2010


----------



## Vintage8lover

ksuromax said:


> thank you for the pics, Authentic
> Boise de Rose from 2010



Thanks so much!!! Appreciate it


----------



## ksuromax

Vintage8lover said:


> Thanks so much!!! Appreciate it


Most welcome!


----------



## veneti

veneti said:


> hi, i am thinking about to buy this balenciaga, would you kindly authenticate it?
> thanks so much
> 
> Item Name: 100%AUTH BNWT BALENCIAGA CLASSIC METALLIC EDGE CITY BAG MEDIUM ROSE BEIGE
> Item Number: 233509362586
> Seller ID: lxyphiladelphia
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTH-B...EDGE-CITY-BAG-MEDIUM-ROSE-BEIGE-/233509362586



thanks so much! i bought this bag and would have the chance to return it if it turns out that it’s not authentic. 
would you please check the requested pictures? thank you so much!


----------



## ksuromax

veneti said:


> View attachment 4716919
> View attachment 4716920
> View attachment 4716921
> View attachment 4716922
> 
> 
> thanks so much! i bought this bag and would have the chance to return it if it turns out that it’s not authentic.
> would you please check the requested pictures? thank you so much!


Authentic in my opinion


----------



## veneti

ksuromax said:


> Authentic in my opinion


thank you so much for your quick reply!


----------



## ksuromax

veneti said:


> thank you so much for your quick reply!


my pleasure


----------



## jineet

Hi all,
thinking of getting this bag, she sent me the authentication card but i’m still not sure if it’s authentic or not. Please help me. 
Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga City bag

Thank you in advance


----------



## muchstuff

jineet said:


> Hi all,
> thinking of getting this bag, she sent me the authentication card but i’m still not sure if it’s authentic or not. Please help me.
> Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga City bag
> 
> Thank you in advance


Missing pics of rivets and back of the zipper head. Also a link to the listing. Please quote your original post number when you repost.


----------



## keli234176

Hi I just got this bag from rebag. Just wanted your opinions on its authenticity. It's the metallic edge mini city but I dont know much other then that.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

keli234176 said:


> Hi I just got this bag from rebag. Just wanted your opinions on its authenticity. It's the metallic edge mini city but I dont know much other then that.


Authentic in my opinion. Rebag’s pretty dependable.


----------



## keli234176

Thank you for your fast response! I think what I was really questioning, which I should have put in the post, is it's a chocolate dark brown color. I've never seen one before and thought it was odd.


----------



## muchstuff

keli234176 said:


> Thank you for your fast response! I think what I was really questioning, which I should have put in the post, is it's a chocolate dark brown color. I've never seen one before and thought it was odd.


I can't really comment on the colour, we don't have complete colour charts from the last few years. It's a F/W 2016 bag but I can't give you a colour name, sorry.


----------



## ksuromax

keli234176 said:


> Thank you for your fast response! I think what I was really questioning, which I should have put in the post, is it's a chocolate dark brown color. I've never seen one before and thought it was odd.


Brown definitely was made, it's not an 'odd colour', but with the new trend to not give any particular names to the basic colours i would not be surprised if it was just 'brown' 
As recent red, yellow were just 'red' and 'yellow' 
fancy shades of blue were assigned different names, but those were seasonal (Electric Blue, or, Baby Blue, etc)


----------



## milfeuille10

Hello,
Do you also authenticate items other than bags? Thank you !


----------



## ksuromax

milfeuille10 said:


> Hello,
> Do you also authenticate items other than bags? Thank you !


Small leather goods - yes (wallets, pouches)
footwear/RTW - no


----------



## milfeuille10

Thank you for the quick respond. Is there any authentication service you can recommend for RTW?


----------



## ksuromax

milfeuille10 said:


> Thank you for the quick respond. Is there any authentication service you can recommend for RTW?


Leather jackets you can post in the relevant thread, there are Ladies who can help with those. 
But general RTW you need to look online, maybe Authenticate4you?


----------



## mrs.hasbrook

I have never done this but I was wondering if you guys could help me authenticate this bag, I know it is missing two studs on the front, they fell out but I can't figure out the tag. Thank you!!!


----------



## mrs.hasbrook

Do you have walls for other bags as well like Fendi or Dior? I’m pretty sure on those but would love a 2nd opinion thx


----------



## ksuromax

mrs.hasbrook said:


> I have never done this but I was wondering if you guys could help me authenticate this bag, I know it is missing two studs on the front, they fell out but I can't figure out the tag. Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4722469
> View attachment 4722471
> View attachment 4722469
> View attachment 4722471
> View attachment 4722472
> View attachment 4722473
> View attachment 4722474
> View attachment 4722475
> View attachment 4722476
> View attachment 4722471
> View attachment 4722469


this is a fake, i'm sorry


----------



## ksuromax

mrs.hasbrook said:


> Do you have walls for other bags as well like Fendi or Dior? I’m pretty sure on those but would love a 2nd opinion thx


i see you've already found Fendi, here's Dior for you ref 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-dior.924508/page-644


----------



## mrs.hasbrook

ksuromax said:


> this is a fake, i'm sorry


Thank you! I was pretty sure it was so I’m glad you could verify, got it for $30 so just wanted to be sure 100% before letting it go.


----------



## mrs.hasbrook

mrs.hasbrook said:


> Thank you! I was pretty sure it was so I’m glad you could verify, got it for $30 so just wanted to be sure 100% before letting it go.


I have a fendi and Dior I’m way more interested in authentication for on the correct threads


----------



## ksuromax

mrs.hasbrook said:


> Thank you! I was pretty sure it was so I’m glad you could verify, got it for $30 so just wanted to be sure 100% before letting it go.


yes, it is 
you're welcome!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## IrinaDaniela

Hi all,
Can you please help me authenticate this bag? I found it at my local vintage shop, I took some pics in a hurry as it was the closing hours. The tag looks bit weird, everything else looks okish. If it's authentic, I will go first thing tomorrow and get it.  I know it's a lot to ask, but  in case anyone has time to have a look. Thank you so much!


----------



## ksuromax

IrinaDaniela said:


> Hi all,
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag? I found it at my local vintage shop, I took some pics in a hurry as it was the closing hours. The tag looks bit weird, everything else looks okish. If it's authentic, I will go first thing tomorrow and get it.  I know it's a lot to ask, but  in case anyone has time to have a look. Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4723633
> View attachment 4723634
> View attachment 4723636
> View attachment 4723635


Hello, save your time (and money) it's a horrid fake


----------



## IrinaDaniela

Thanks so much! Will do!


----------



## IrinaDaniela

ksuromax said:


> Hello, save your time (and money) it's a horrid fake


Thanks soo much! Will do!!


----------



## Naomisully

Hello! Here’s all the info and pics I have of this one, hoping it’s authentic! There’s no pics of the backs of the zipper heads unfortunately. 

serial number is 128523 502752


----------



## muchstuff

Naomisully said:


> Hello! Here’s all the info and pics I have of this one, hoping it’s authentic! There’s no pics of the backs of the zipper heads unfortunately.
> 
> serial number is 128523 502752


Sorry but the pics won't do, the tag pics are all distorted, can't see the font properly, no rivet, no zipper head, the only decent pic is the bale. If you take a look at the link in the post at the top of the page you'll see what we need to help you.


----------



## Vintage8lover

A


----------



## Vintage8lover

Hi. Not sure why me previous post is not reflecting on the thread. Aplogies if i’m reposting. I need your help in authenticating if this bag I got is authentic. Seller said i can have a money back guarantee if proven fake. Appreciate if you could share your expert opinions pls. Thanks thanks so much!!


----------



## ksuromax

Vintage8lover said:


> View attachment 4724269
> View attachment 4724269
> View attachment 4724270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. Not sure why me previous post is not reflecting on the thread. Aplogies if i’m reposting. I need your help in authenticating if this bag I got is authentic. Seller said i can have a money back guarantee if proven fake. Appreciate if you could share your expert opinions pls. Thanks thanks so much!!


authentic, in my opinion


----------



## Vintage8lover

ksuromax said:


> authentic, in my opinion


Thank you for always attending to my posts @ksuromax ❤️ Stay safe!


----------



## ksuromax

Vintage8lover said:


> Thank you for always attending to my posts @ksuromax ❤️ Stay safe!


You're welcome!  
U2


----------



## Badddiejaaay

Can somebody please help me determine whether my Balenciaga Triangle Duffle in the Small size is authentic . I’d really appreciate it. I will post more photos if needed


----------



## ksuromax

Badddiejaaay said:


> Can somebody please help me determine whether my Balenciaga Triangle Duffle in the Small size is authentic . I’d really appreciate it. I will post more photos if needed


Authentic
AW 2018 Blue Electric


----------



## Badddiejaaay

ksuromax said:


> Authentic
> AW 2018 Blue Electric


Thank you sooo much I appreciate it.


----------



## ksuromax

Badddiejaaay said:


> Thank you sooo much I appreciate it.


Pleasure


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Narnanz

Have a feeling that this is a no but I have no idea.
Could someone confirm yay or nay
I have asked for clearer photos But I dont think its going to matter.
Item Balenciaga City
link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/734386/balenciaga
Seller Isabell H Designer Wardrobe 
But then I know nothing of these bags
Thank you for indulging me.


----------



## ksuromax

Narnanz said:


> Have a feeling that this is a no but I have no idea.
> Could someone confirm yay or nay
> I have asked for clearer photos But I dont think its going to matter.
> Item Balenciaga City
> link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/734386/balenciaga
> Seller Isabell H Designer Wardrobe
> But then I know nothing of these bags
> Thank you for indulging me.


Half of the pics are mere mod shots of celebs wearing a similar model
the other half is of no help, no any picture required for authentication is present, or in good quality. 
I have rotated the pictures of the tag, and i totally dislike what i see there. 
if no other pics can be obtained, i'd go with a FAKE


----------



## ksuromax

@Narnanz 
Ah, sorry, i can see the bale as well.
Definitely a fake


----------



## Narnanz

ksuromax said:


> @Narnanz
> Ah, sorry, i can see the bale as well.
> Definitely a fake


Thank you...I got excited and asked for extra photos....but the  more I looked at it the more it looked dodgy.
I suppose you could say Im learning just a little bit.


----------



## ksuromax

Narnanz said:


> Thank you...I got excited and asked for extra photos....but the  more I looked at it the more it looked dodgy.
> I suppose you could say Im learning just a little bit.


of course, you are! 
look at the first 3 pics, 1 and 2 have gold hw, and 3rd one silver - clear sign that the pics are of different bags, and skin colour on the 2 and 3 are different, i doubt the girl got tanned THAT much... 
usually people don't use 'borrowed' pics when they have a real stuff in their hands


----------



## Monz1987

Hi there!
 I’m just wondering if this is an authentic F/W 2010 RGGH Bois De Rose Town Balenciaga. The only things throwing me off is the lack of Lampo zippers. I heard in 2010 Lampo didn’t manufacture hardware in rose gold so Balenciaga used another source. Thanks so much in advance!! 

Monica


----------



## chuancha1

Hi, sorry I didn't have a bag to authenticate but just curious about something! and wanted to seek your expertise.

How come with some City bags where the front pocket is. The zipper pull has a small leather tag whereas some have only a tied long leather tassle (common which I've mostly only seen)?
Was this a seasonal change? only bags from a certain year? Random? In the past I've made the mistake of thinking all with the small leather tag were fake


----------



## ksuromax

Monz1987 said:


> View attachment 4725045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there!
> I’m just wondering if this is an authentic F/W 2010 RGGH Bois De Rose Town Balenciaga. The only things throwing me off is the lack of Lampo zippers. I heard in 2010 Lampo didn’t manufacture hardware in rose gold so Balenciaga used another source. Thanks so much in advance!!
> 
> Monica
> View attachment 4725045


Authentic 
Info re blank zipper head in 2010 RGhw stands correct


----------



## ksuromax

chuancha1 said:


> Hi, sorry I didn't have a bag to authenticate but just curious about something! and wanted to seek your expertise.
> 
> How come with some City bags where the front pocket is. The zipper pull has a small leather tag whereas some have only a tied long leather tassle (common which I've mostly only seen)?
> Was this a seasonal change? only bags from a certain year? Random? In the past I've made the mistake of thinking all with the small leather tag were fake


Giant studs (G21 or G12) models have the small tab
reg studs (reg hw) have the long tassels


----------



## Monz1987

ksuromax said:


> Authentic
> Info re blank zipper head in 2010 RGhw stands correct



Thank you so much for your help! I’m
So excited as this is my first ever Balenciaga that I purchased off Poshmark. I was REALLY hoping it would be real at the low price I got it at and the almost perfect condition it’s in. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## ksuromax

Monz1987 said:


> Thank you so much for your help! I’m
> So excited as this is my first ever Balenciaga that I purchased off Poshmark. I was REALLY hoping it would be real at the low price I got it at and the almost perfect condition it’s in. Have a wonderful day!


Welcome to the fascinating world of Balenciaga!


----------



## *Jenn*

Please authenticate this twiggy!
Half the pics are screenshots from PM, half are straight from her (hence the different formats)

PM user: rebelscott


----------



## muchstuff

*Jenn* said:


> Please authenticate this twiggy!
> Half the pics are screenshots from PM, half are straight from her (hence the different formats)
> 
> PM user: rebelscott[/QUOTE
> 
> Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## mnoriega723

Item Name:balenciaga
Item Number:unknown
Seller ID:unknown
Linkoshmark
Balenciaga blue paon rose gold
Please authenticate


----------



## muchstuff

mnoriega723 said:


> Item Name:balenciaga
> Item Number:unknown
> Seller ID:unknown
> Linkoshmark
> Balenciaga blue paon rose gold
> Please authenticate


Nothing alarming but you're missing most of the pics needed. Please see the first post at top of the page for a link showing you what's needed.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## prof ash

Hello, authenticators!
Thank you so much for your expertise. If authentic, I appreciate any thoughts on the 2012 leather as well.

Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Mini City Crossbody Bag Black $1790
Item Number: 283853068056
Seller ID: luxieluxe
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...068056?hash=item4216f61718:g:jDEAAOSwgnteYXL7


----------



## muchstuff

prof ash said:


> Hello, authenticators!
> Thank you so much for your expertise. If authentic, I appreciate any thoughts on the 2012 leather as well.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Mini City Crossbody Bag Black $1790
> Item Number: 283853068056
> Seller ID: luxieluxe
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...068056?hash=item4216f61718:g:jDEAAOSwgnteYXL7


Some of the pics aren't at great angles but I'd say authentic. I can't speak for all 2012 bags but I had a F/W 2012 (same tag as this one) and although the leather felt like it was quite nice there seemed to be a protective coating on it which made it hard for the quality of the leather to shine through IMO (and I've heard this before, that Bal started to put something on the leather to protect it). That said, I had a 2013 bag with lovely leather so go figure.


----------



## prof ash

Thank you so much for all of this! 





muchstuff said:


> Some of the pics aren't at great angles but I'd say authentic. I can't speak for all 2012 bags but I had a F/W 2012 (same tag as this one) and although the leather felt like it was quite nice there seemed to be a protective coating on it which made it hard for the quality of the leather to shine through IMO (and I've heard this before, that Bal started to put something on the leather to protect it). That said, I had a 2013 bag with lovely leather so go figure.


----------



## muchstuff

prof ash said:


> Thank you so much for all of this!


My pleasure!


----------



## muchstuff

prof ash said:


> Hello, authenticators!
> Thank you so much for your expertise. If authentic, I appreciate any thoughts on the 2012 leather as well.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Mini City Crossbody Bag Black $1790
> Item Number: 283853068056
> Seller ID: luxieluxe
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...068056?hash=item4216f61718:g:jDEAAOSwgnteYXL7


I will add that one of the authenticators here has a couple of 2012  bags with great leather and one with dry leather. So it was a season of mixed reviews.


----------



## prof ash

muchstuff said:


> I will add that one of the authenticators here has a couple of 2012  bags with great leather and one with dry leather. So it was a season of mixed reviews.


Thank you! And it's difficult to tell from photos, but I will say, I was able to see a difference between a 2013 leather and this 2012 one. You can definitely see how much sheen a bag has and how much veining is going on, but the feel is something you just can't know when purchasing online.


----------



## _natcat

Hello authenticators!

A neighbor is selling her used bal which I believe to be in color Sand Beige. I’m 99% it’s original, but I could use a pair of expert-eyes to confirm its authenticity!

Item name: Classic city
Not an online purchase

Many many thanks!
Nat


----------



## muchstuff

_natcat said:


> Hello authenticators!
> 
> A neighbor is selling her used bal which I believe to be in color Sand Beige. I’m 99% it’s original, but I could use a pair of expert-eyes to confirm its authenticity!
> 
> Item name: Classic city
> Not an online purchase
> 
> Many many thanks!
> Nat


Authentic in my opinion, the colour is called Sahara from S/S 2010.


----------



## Naomisully

Ok I went ahead and bit the bullet and purchased this Twiggy. It looks good to me but I thought I would post just to see what you experts think!


----------



## muchstuff

Naomisully said:


> Ok I went ahead and bit the bullet and purchased this Twiggy. It looks good to me but I thought I would post just to see what you experts think!


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## prof ash

Hi again, authenticators! I'm ready to purchase the bag that you previously authenticated, but in my search for appropriate pricing, this bag (same style) just popped up. I'm a bit peeved. I've never seen a stamping on the date code plate like this one has, and honestly, I can't tell if it's the same bag in all the pictures. There are some shady looking things going on. The person said it's only been used once, but it looks like one of the hardware pieces is popped off. The seller has 0 interactions on the site. I'm wondering if this is real and a good deal, or shady. I want to report it if not because I've been searching for this bag for weeks now and am frustrated that people try to take advantage of others by selling fakes. 

Item Name: Balenciaga Classic City Mini Bag Black Leather Black Hardware New and AUTHENTIC 
Item Number:
254591556634
Seller ID: elliplac_0
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...556634?hash=item3b46d6dc1a:g:6NgAAOSw4uleX9se


----------



## muchstuff

prof ash said:


> Hi again, authenticators! I'm ready to purchase the bag that you previously authenticated, but in my search for appropriate pricing, this bag (same style) just popped up. I'm a bit peeved. I've never seen a stamping on the date code plate like this one has, and honestly, I can't tell if it's the same bag in all the pictures. There are some shady looking things going on. The person said it's only been used once, but it looks like one of the hardware pieces is popped off. The seller has 0 interactions on the site. I'm wondering if this is real and a good deal, or shady. I want to report it if not because I've been searching for this bag for weeks now and am frustrated that people try to take advantage of others by selling fakes.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic City Mini Bag Black Leather Black Hardware New and AUTHENTIC
> Item Number:
> 254591556634
> Seller ID: elliplac_0
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...556634?hash=item3b46d6dc1a:g:6NgAAOSw4uleX9se


Not authentic. eBay has so many fakes you could make a career out of reporting them.


----------



## prof ash

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic. eBay has so many fakes you could make a career out of reporting them.


This makes me so mad! I just went to report it, and it’s already been removed! I hope it was reported. Some people!


----------



## muchstuff

prof ash said:


> This makes me so mad! I just went to report it, and it’s already been removed! I hope it was reported. Some people!


To be fair, some people don’t know they’re selling a fake.


----------



## pukasonqo

Hi guys
I am having a bal first hunting craze, could you please advice if this is real?
Thank you!
Item number: 1128936
Seller: japan_monoshare
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/293561937724


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

pukasonqo said:


> Hi guys
> I am having a bal first hunting craze, could you please advice if this is real?
> Thank you!
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/293561937724


it does not scream fake, but a few needed pics are missing. 
Check the post on the top of the page, there's a link to the sample pics required for authentication


----------



## pukasonqo

ksuromax said:


> it does not scream fake, but a few needed pics are missing.
> Check the post on the top of the page, there's a link to the sample pics required for authentication


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

pukasonqo said:


> Thank you!


if you get all necessary pics, please re-post quoting your original post


----------



## Jy001

Hi dear authenticators, please could you help authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

Jy001 said:


> Hi dear authenticators, please could you help authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4727733
> View attachment 4727734
> View attachment 4727735
> View attachment 4727736
> View attachment 4727737
> View attachment 4727738
> View attachment 4727739
> View attachment 4727740
> View attachment 4727741
> View attachment 4727742
> View attachment 4727743
> View attachment 4727744


Please see the post top of page for pics needed, you’re missing the tag back and the bale. The pic of the tag front isn’t clear enough and needs to be straight on to the camera. See examples in the link in top post.


----------



## Jy001

Sorry, just got more pics from seller. Here are the additional pics. Do let me know your opinion. Thanks so much!


----------



## ksuromax

Jy001 said:


> Sorry, just got more pics from seller. Here are the additional pics. Do let me know your opinion. Thanks so much!


Authentic in my opinion


----------



## Narnanz

As a Birthday and Commiserate Present to myself I would like the following authenticated if they can.
I have tried for extra photos  but item stored in different location.
Item Balenciaga Editor bag The First
Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALEN...103208-Bordeaux-Leather-Handbag-/223990855076
Seller brandearauction
Comments...First Bal bag...any chance on a comment of its condition...Im so new at this.


----------



## Narnanz

Number two for your consideration pleae
Item Balenciaga 2008 Purple sapphire chevre first classic
Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALEN...-Leather-First-Classic-Hardware-/174068743035
Seller wetkandy


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> As a Birthday and Commiserate Present to myself I would like the following authenticated if they can.
> I have tried for extra photos  but item stored in different location.
> Item Balenciaga Editor bag The First
> Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALEN...103208-Bordeaux-Leather-Handbag-/223990855076
> Seller brandearauction
> Comments...First Bal bag...any chance on a comment of its condition...Im so new at this.


Authentic in my opinion, it's pretty well worn, the handles are fairly dark and there appears to be a small tear in the pic of the corner. That said, the pics aren't great (typical of Brandear) and they rate it as a six which surprises me because usually their sixes are in better shape than what I can see in the photos. I think they have a return policy?


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, it's pretty well worn, the handles are fairly dark and there appears to be a small tear in the pic of the corner. That said, the pics aren't great (typical of Brandear) and they rate it as a six which surprises me because usually their sixes are in better shape than what I can see in the photos. I think they have a return policy?


thank you...might be too hard to return from NZ


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Number two for your consideration pleae
> Item Balenciaga 2008 Purple sapphire chevre first classic
> Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALEN...-Leather-First-Classic-Hardware-/174068743035
> Seller wetkandy


Authentic in my opinion, better photos so it looks better overall, colour is somewhat uneven if the pics are accurate, handles are dark in one pic but don't look quite so dark in the other so hard to say.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> thank you...might be too hard to return from NZ


BTW the Bordeaux is chèvre  and the sapphire is agneau, the 05 Bordeaux would more desirable in terms of year and leather but you have to consider condition as well.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, better photos so it looks better overall, colour is somewhat uneven if the pics are accurate, handles are dark in one pic but don't look quite so dark in the other so hard to say.


Im gearing more toward this one than the other...have to see if she would accept my offer as its on and automatic accept refusal

Man...I dont know...its a lot of money for me to part with...hmmm...hard


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, it's pretty well worn, the handles are fairly dark and there appears to be a small tear in the pic of the corner. That said, the pics aren't great (typical of Brandear) and they rate it as a six which surprises me because usually their sixes are in better shape than what I can see in the photos. I think they have a return policy?





muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, better photos so it looks better overall, colour is somewhat uneven if the pics are accurate, handles are dark in one pic but don't look quite so dark in the other so hard to say.





muchstuff said:


> BTW the Bordeaux is chèvre  and the sapphire is agneau, the 05 Bordeaux would more desirable in terms of year and leather but you have to consider condition as well.


Thank you @muchstuff for advising me on both these bags. I have decided to go for neither of them. Although I love the colour of the purple one I cant really chance the mark not coming out and theorized that the seller would have tried herself. The bordeaux is worn and tired looking. 
I do have others on my radar and will put them up in due time.
Having an opinion from someone who knows the brand has been very helpful and I thank you again


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Thank you @muchstuff for advising me on both these bags. I have decided to go for neither of them. Although I love the colour of the purple one I cant really chance the mark not coming out and theorized that the seller would have tried herself. The bordeaux is worn and tired looking.
> I do have others on my radar and will put them up in due time.
> Having an opinion from someone who knows the brand has been very helpful and I thank you again


My pleasure.  Just as an FYI, I doubt bulk sellers like wetkandy do anything at all to the bags. They have large inventory and sell as is. Not trying to sway you toward buying, I think you've made a good decision, but just to let you know.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure.  Just as an FYI, I doubt bulk sellers like wetkandy do anything at all to the bags. They have large inventory and sell as is. Not trying to sway you toward buying, I think you've made a good decision, but just to let you know.


well Im a complete newbie when it comes to buying Balenciaga so I will take any advice I can get...just like I do with the fab Coach gals.


----------



## balenciagailove

Hi there,

It's been a long time since I bought a Balenciaga bag! I just got this one, arrived today and would appreciate it if someone could authenticate it for me asap. Thank you so much

Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga Classic City Small Grey with Silver Hardware
Please see photos


----------



## balenciagailove

A few more pics that didn't attach -


----------



## ksuromax

balenciagailove said:


> Hi there,
> 
> It's been a long time since I bought a Balenciaga bag! I just got this one, arrived today and would appreciate it if someone could authenticate it for me asap. Thank you so much
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga Classic City Small Grey with Silver Hardware
> Please see photos





balenciagailove said:


> A few more pics that didn't attach -


Authentic 
AW 2019 Gris Fossil


----------



## balenciagailove

ksuromax said:


> Authentic
> AW 2019 Gris Fossil


Thank you so much for the quick response!! I'm so excited for this piece as I got it for such an amazing price!

BUT.. I also just found one stud on the side of the bag, what first appeared to be glue/ but now seems to be a bad scratch (can feel the metal is uneven), and then also the strap stitching seems a bit uneven. Is this cause for any concern? Please see photo attached.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## ksuromax

balenciagailove said:


> Thank you so much for the quick response!! I'm so excited for this piece as I got it for such an amazing price!
> 
> BUT.. I also just found one stud on the side of the bag, what first appeared to be glue/ but now seems to be a bad scratch (can feel the metal is uneven), and then also the strap stitching seems a bit uneven. Is this cause for any concern? Please see photo attached.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


nothing that i would worry about, you will get more scuffs and scratches as you wear it, and the stitching is turning around there so, it's not surprising the angle is not perfect.


----------



## balenciagailove

ksuromax said:


> nothing that i would worry about, you will get more scuffs and scratches as you wear it, and the stitching is turning around there so, it's not surprising the angle is not perfect.



Thank you so much, appreciate it!


----------



## ksuromax

balenciagailove said:


> Thank you so much, appreciate it!


most welcome! enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Hermione17

Hello,
Hope everybody's Ok in those particular times for all the world.

I do have questions on this bag (see pictures) on trying to guess if it's a real or fake
As the model does not seem to be a Velo one
But
The serial number is those of a Vélo one is 235216-1000 213048
That the reason why, I feel more than lost and as I'm not a Balenciaga specialist

Thanks in advance
And stay safe

PS : Sorry for my English !


----------



## muchstuff

Hermione17 said:


> Hello,
> Hope everybody's Ok in those particular times for all the world.
> 
> I do have questions on this bag (see pictures) on trying to guess if it's a real or fake
> As the model does not seem to be a Velo one
> But
> The serial number is those of a Vélo one is 235216-1000 213048
> That the reason why, I feel more than lost and as I'm not a Balenciaga specialist
> 
> Thanks in advance
> And stay safe
> 
> PS : Sorry for my English !


Please see the link @ksuromax  supplied you with. These photos aren’t helpful.


----------



## Hermione17

Hello,
Hope everybody's Ok in those particular times for all the world.

I do have questions on this bag (see pictures) on trying to guess if it's a real or fake
*As the model does not seem to be a Velo one
But
The serial number is those of a Vélo one is 235216-1000 213048*
*That the reason why, I feel more than lost and as I'm not a Balenciaga specialist*

Thanks in advance
And stay safe

PS : Sorry for my English !


----------



## muchstuff

Hermione17 said:


> Hello,
> Hope everybody's Ok in those particular times for all the world.
> 
> I do have questions on this bag (see pictures) on trying to guess if it's a real or fake
> *As the model does not seem to be a Velo one
> But
> The serial number is those of a Vélo one is 235216-1000 213048
> That the reason why, I feel more than lost and as I'm not a Balenciaga specialist*
> 
> Thanks in advance
> And stay safe
> 
> PS : Sorry for my English !


I'm sorry but we need ALL of the photos listed in the link sent to you. You're missing the front of the tag and the bale, please post those photos and we'll take a look. The style code on the tag back that you posted previously is for a Velo. It's pretty beat up but it looks like a Velo to me.


----------



## Hermione17

muchstuff said:


> I'm sorry but we need ALL of the photos listed in the link sent to you. You're missing the front of the tag and the bale, please post those photos and we'll take a look. The style code on the tag back that you posted previously is for a Velo. It's pretty beat up but it looks like a Velo to me.


Thanks a lot i'm trying to get more pictures but it sounds complicate.

The thing is that the seller saying that it's  a Velo, and number on his pictures it seems to be a Velo too but when I see the pictures of the seller and the the common pictures of a Balenciaga Velo the Velo model seems to be différent. 
Sorry for my bad English


----------



## muchstuff

Hermione17 said:


> Thanks a lot i'm trying to get more pictures but it sounds complicate.
> 
> The thing is that the seller saying that it's  a Velo, and number on his pictures it seems to be a Velo too but when I see the pictures of the seller and the the common pictures of a Balenciaga Velo the Velo model seems to be différent.
> Sorry for my bad English


If you're comparing it to a Velo in better shape yes, it's going to look different to a degree. There are also Velos made from different leathers and with different hardware.
It's not complicated regarding the photos needed, did you look at the link? It shows exactly what's needed. So you need the front of the leather tag inside the bag and the bale, that's the piece of metal that looks kind of like a clothes hanger that attaches the strap to the bag. The photos need to be close up, clear, and facing the camera, no angles.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

Hermione17 said:


> Thanks a lot i'm trying to get more pictures but it sounds complicate.
> 
> The thing is that the seller saying that it's  a Velo, and number on his pictures it seems to be a Velo too but when I see the pictures of the seller and the the common pictures of a Balenciaga Velo the Velo model seems to be différent.
> Sorry for my bad English


your English is fine
but we really need all the pictures
it could be just the angle of the picture, if the style number is for Velo, and the Seller says it's Velo, then, probably it is indeed a Velo
just captured a bit crammed


----------



## Morganecamille

Hi everyone,

I would love to have an opinion regarding the authenticity of this bag. I haven’t  bought it yet as I wanted to be sure before. I just requested more pics to the seller. 

- City Small 115748 - 502752
- color ? The seller say « Mint » but it seems more yellow... perhaps the «Granny» from SS09 ?

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

Morganecamille said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would love to have an opinion regarding the authenticity of this bag. I haven’t  bought it yet as I wanted to be sure before. I just requested more pics to the seller.
> 
> - City Small 115748 - 502752
> - color ? The seller say « Mint » but it seems more yellow... perhaps the «Granny» from SS09 ?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!
> 
> View attachment 4732895
> View attachment 4732896
> View attachment 4732897
> View attachment 4732898


Welcome to TPF! Firstly it's a regular City not a small. Impossible to tell the colour as no two pics look the same but it's prior to 2011. Please see the post at the top of the page for a link showing the photos needed and the way they should be presented, forward facing, no angles, close up, clear.


----------



## Morganecamille

muchstuff said:


> Welcome to TPF! Firstly it's a regular City not a small. Impossible to tell the colour as no two pics look the same but it's prior to 2011. Please see the post at the top of the page for a link showing the photos needed and the way they should be presented, forward facing, no angles, close up, clear.



Thank you for your quick reply! I’ll wait to receive more pics from the seller, thanks again


----------



## muchstuff

Morganecamille said:


> Thank you for your quick reply! I’ll wait to receive more pics from the seller, thanks again


Please show her examples of the pics needed so you get the best angles.


----------



## *Jenn*

Please help authenticate two different twiggys for me!

- green one has small spot showing , tag peeled back, no color? (Last pic of green)
- two different types of dust bag?


----------



## *Jenn*

photos of black twiggy










	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


----------



## muchstuff

*Jenn* said:


> Please help authenticate two different twiggys for me!
> 
> - green one has small spot showing , tag peeled back, no color? (Last pic of green)
> - two different types of dust bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4733154
> View attachment 4733155
> View attachment 4733156
> View attachment 4733157
> View attachment 4733158
> View attachment 4733159
> View attachment 4733160
> View attachment 4733161
> View attachment 4733162


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

*Jenn* said:


> photos of black twiggy
> 
> View attachment 4733167
> View attachment 4733168
> View attachment 4733169
> View attachment 4733170
> View attachment 4733171
> View attachment 4733172
> View attachment 4733173
> View attachment 4733174


[/QUOTE]
Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## *Jenn*

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.



i have never seen the small spot with no color. Is that not cause for concern?
(Last photo of green)


----------



## muchstuff

*Jenn* said:


> i have never seen the small spot with no color. Is that not cause for concern?
> (Last photo of green)


Is it the bottom of the piece of leather where the buckle is?  Or a scrape in the leather? The angle of the photo makes it hard to tell what you're looking at.  At any rate the bag's authentic whether it's a flaw or whatever I can't say.


----------



## Caliyoung87

Item: balenciaga small city bag
Seller: poshmark 
Link: https://posh.mk/17TYKiANz6

thanks in advance for your help authenticating!! I can post more pics when I receive the bag as well.


----------



## *Jenn*

muchstuff said:


> Is it the bottom of the piece of leather where the buckle is?  Or a scrape in the leather? The angle of the photo makes it hard to tell what you're looking at.  At any rate the bag's authentic whether it's a flaw or whatever I can't say.



It is the underside of the buckle patch


----------



## muchstuff

Caliyoung87 said:


> View attachment 4733184
> View attachment 4733185
> View attachment 4733186
> View attachment 4733187
> View attachment 4733188
> View attachment 4733189
> View attachment 4733190
> View attachment 4733191
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: balenciaga small city bag
> Seller: poshmark
> Link: https://posh.mk/17TYKiANz6
> 
> thanks in advance for your help authenticating!! I can post more pics when I receive the bag as well.


You're missing pics of the tag back, the rivet and the bale. Part of the strap appears not to be the original, that flat stud doesn't belong, I can't see enough of the rest to comment. It's not a City small, it's a regular size, from 2008 by the tag front. Please post all pics when you receive the bag and we'll take another look. Aside from the strap nothing seems out of place but I'd prefer to see all the photos needed.


----------



## muchstuff

*Jenn* said:


> It is the underside of the buckle patch


As mentioned I can't really comment on that, whether it's a flaw or damage the photo's not good enough to say. Bags weren't always perfect, that bag appears to be an apple green from 2005 and there were more anomalies back then.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## *Jenn*

muchstuff said:


> As mentioned I can't really comment on that, whether it's a flaw or damage the photo's not good enough to say. Bags weren't always perfect, that bag appears to be an apple green from 2005 and there were more anomalies back then.


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

*Jenn* said:


> Thank you!


My pleasure!


----------



## Caliyoung87

muchstuff said:


> You're missing pics of the tag back, the rivet and the bale. Part of the strap appears not to be the original, that flat stud doesn't belong, I can't see enough of the rest to comment. It's not a City small, it's a regular size, from 2008 by the tag front. Please post all pics when you receive the bag and we'll take another look. Aside from the strap nothing seems out of place but I'd prefer to see all the photos needed.


Thank you so much. I will definitely post all the pictures. Hmmm the seller gave me dimensions and it seems like it’s the small size but will definitely know when I receive the bag.


----------



## muchstuff

Caliyoung87 said:


> Thank you so much. I will definitely post all the pictures. Hmmm the seller gave me dimensions and it seems like it’s the small size but will definitely know when I receive the bag.


Style code on the tag shows it to be a regular size. Bal didn't make the City small back then.


----------



## Caliyoung87

Ok amazing! I think you’re right. Because the seller said it’s the classic city. But then the dimensions she gave me were ones like the small city . I think she may have written down the wrong dimensions. 


muchstuff said:


> Style code on the tag shows it to be a regular size. Bal didn't make the City small back then.


----------



## Morganecamille

Hello again everyone, hi @muchstuff,

please find below more pics from the City bag. Seller said it was bought 4/5 years ago.

Thanks in advance,
and have a nice day!


----------



## ksuromax

Morganecamille said:


> Hello again everyone, hi @muchstuff,
> 
> please find below more pics from the City bag. Seller said it was bought 4/5 years ago.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> and have a nice day!


If she bought it 4-5 years ago, then she is definitely NOT the first hand owner, because this bag is from SS 2009 collection. 
And in my opinion it's authentic


----------



## Morganecamille

Thank you for your quick reply @ksuromax, I just bought it, can’t wait to receive it! 



ksuromax said:


> If she bought it 4-5 years ago, then she is definitely NOT the first hand owner, because this bag is from SS 2009 collection.
> And in my opinion it's authentic


----------



## ksuromax

Morganecamille said:


> Thank you for your quick reply @ksuromax, I just bought it, can’t wait to receive it!


You're welcome!


----------



## ysims

Hi ladies,

This is a Balenciaga giant city 21, could anyone to help to have a look, is it authentic? 

Thanks a lot


----------



## ksuromax

ysims said:


> View attachment 4734158
> View attachment 4734159
> View attachment 4734160
> View attachment 4734161
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> This is a Balenciaga giant city 21, could anyone to help to have a look, is it authentic?
> 
> Thanks a lot


From what i can see it looks good, but can you please, post a shot of the whole bag?


----------



## ysims

ksuromax said:


> From what I can see it looks good, but can you please, post a shot of the whole bag?


Thank you, I was not sure about the YKK zip without lampo logo.


----------



## AmyAdelaide

Hi could someone please take a look at the pictures and respond if they think this bag is authentic. Its a balenciaga City bag, but I have no idea what year from etc. Any help would be greatly appreciated  many thanks
Amy


----------



## ksuromax

ysims said:


> Thank you, I was not sure about the YKK zip without lampo logo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4734230


in 2010 when Bal first introduced Rose Gold hw there was NO Lampo stamp, so your bag is consistent for that time 
it's Authentic


----------



## ksuromax

AmyAdelaide said:


> Hi could someone please take a look at the pictures and respond if they think this bag is authentic. Its a balenciaga City bag, but I have no idea what year from etc. Any help would be greatly appreciated  many thanks
> Amy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4734239
> View attachment 4734240
> View attachment 4734241


Hi, you are missing the back of the tag and the rivet, plus, i would prefer to see a better shot of the tag plate, facing forward withoiut glare/angle


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ysims

ksuromax said:


> in 2010 when Bal first introduced Rose Gold hw there was NO Lampo stamp, so your bag is consistent for that time
> it's Authentic


Fantastic, Thank you.


----------



## AmyAdelaide

ksuromax said:


> Hi, you are missing the back of the tag and the rivet, plus, i would prefer to see a better shot of the tag plate, facing forward withoiut glare/angle


Thank for the quick reponse. I have attached further pictures  one of them shows it says 925 on the silver tag but it's not very clear. Thanks again!


----------



## ksuromax

AmyAdelaide said:


> Thank for the quick reponse. I have attached further pictures  one of them shows it says 925 on the silver tag but it's not very clear. Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4734268


You know you are exceptionally lucky?
you have your hands on my personal HG bag - 2004 Eggplant, perfectly authentic and in amazing condition (from what i can see)


----------



## AmyAdelaide

Wow 


ksuromax said:


> You know you are exceptionally lucky?
> you have your hands on my personal HG bag - 2004 Eggplant, perfectly authentic and in amazing condition (from what i can see)


Wow that's amazing, I bought it for less than 50 pounds taking the risk that it might not be authentic! Obviously my risk has paid off  thank you very much for the help, really appreciate it!


----------



## ksuromax

AmyAdelaide said:


> Wow
> 
> Wow that's amazing, I bought it for less than 50 pounds taking the risk that it might not be authentic! Obviously my risk has paid off  thank you very much for the help, really appreciate it!


yeah, come on, finish me know! 
under 50 pounds? seriously?


----------



## houseof999

ksuromax said:


> yeah, come on, finish me know!
> under 50 pounds? seriously?


This color is gorgeous!!! ..and what score!


----------



## IntheOcean

AmyAdelaide said:


> Wow
> 
> Wow that's amazing, I bought it for less than 50 pounds taking the risk that it might not be authentic! Obviously my risk has paid off  thank you very much for the help, really appreciate it!


$50 for that stunner of a bag? Holy moly! That's amazing! Congrats


----------



## muchstuff

AmyAdelaide said:


> Wow
> 
> Wow that's amazing, I bought it for less than 50 pounds taking the risk that it might not be authentic! Obviously my risk has paid off  thank you very much for the help, really appreciate it!


Treat her well, she's a very desirable bag!


----------



## peacebabe

Congrats !!! You are as good as striking a lottery !! 




AmyAdelaide said:


> Thank for the quick reponse. I have attached further pictures  one of them shows it says 925 on the silver tag but it's not very clear. Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4734268


----------



## R15C4

Hi Everyone,
Please help me to authentic this balenciaga mini city, i found this on facebook market. TIA


----------



## muchstuff

R15C4 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Please help me to authentic this balenciaga mini city, i found this on facebook market. TIA


Please see the first post at top of page for photos needed. All must be clear, facing the camera, no angles.


----------



## R15C4

muchstuff said:


> Please see the first post at top of page for photos needed. All must be clear, facing the camera, no angles.


Hi, sorry i will try to post the new pics. Thanks


----------



## ojm717

Hi, 
Just bought a weekender off poshmark -- seems like it's authentic based on my research, but I'm just a little skeptical because I got such a good price
Can anyone tell me what they think? Attaching pics
Thank you in advance!!


----------



## muchstuff

ojm717 said:


> Hi,
> Just bought a weekender off poshmark -- seems like it's authentic based on my research, but I'm just a little skeptical because I got such a good price
> Can anyone tell me what they think? Attaching pics
> Thank you in advance!!


You're still missing pics. Rivet and the front of the interior tag.


----------



## ojm717

muchstuff said:


> You're still missing pics. Rivet and the front of the interior tag.



I didn’t get the bag in the mail yet - these are the pictures from Poshmark. Should be here Saturday so will take new pictures then. Based on what I read, the serial number is right & matches what should be for the weekender but I don’t fully trust my opinion


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

ojm717 said:


> I didn’t get the bag in the mail yet - these are the pictures from Poshmark. Should be here Saturday so will take new pictures then. Based on what I read, the serial number is right & matches what should be for the weekender but I don’t fully trust my opinion


What I see looks good, please repost when you get the bag and quote your original post so we have all the pics together.


----------



## mimott

Hi. Can you please authenticate this City I have bought?

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/153932022095

Authentic Balenciaga City Chevre Rouge Theatre Handbag

153932022095

penelope**pitstop

Thankyou


----------



## muchstuff

mimott said:


> Hi. Can you please authenticate this City I have bought?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/153932022095
> 
> Authentic Balenciaga City Chevre Rouge Theatre Handbag
> 
> 153932022095
> 
> penelope**pitstop
> 
> Thankyou


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## mimott

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.



Thankyou very much!
I thought so and took time before I bought it, but I’m always glad to have a second opinion.
So much appreciated!!!


----------



## muchstuff

mimott said:


> Thankyou very much!
> I thought so and took time before I bought it, but I’m always glad to have a second opinion.
> So much appreciated!!!


My pleasure!


----------



## shesnochill

I’m searching for a Magenta City with the same colored studs. Does anyone know what year and collection that one’s from? And if they’ve seen one floating around? I know it’s an oldie so hard to find.

I see this one up, can someone help me ID?

I’d greatly appreciate it — thank you! xx


----------



## muchstuff

shesnochill said:


> I’m searching for a Magenta City with the same colored studs. Does anyone know what year and collection that one’s from? And if they’ve seen one floating around? I know it’s an oldie so hard to find.
> 
> I see this one up, can someone help me ID?
> 
> I’d greatly appreciate it — thank you! xx


Please see the post at the top of the page for a link to the photos needed.


----------



## shesnochill

muchstuff said:


> Please see the post at the top of the page for a link to the photos needed.


Yes! I’ve requested those photos from the seller — waiting to hear back!

Thank you muchstuff!


----------



## Cynthiafebrina

Hi all, i would like to purchase a mini city bag

Could you please help me authenticate the following item? Thankyou in advance


----------



## muchstuff

Cynthiafebrina said:


> Hi all, i would like to purchase a mini city bag
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate the following item? Thankyou in advance
> 
> View attachment 4737020
> View attachment 4737021
> View attachment 4737022
> View attachment 4737023
> View attachment 4737024
> View attachment 4737025
> View attachment 4737026
> View attachment 4737020
> View attachment 4737021
> View attachment 4737022
> View attachment 4737023
> View attachment 4737024
> View attachment 4737025
> View attachment 4737026


Welcome to TPF! Please see the top post for the link showing the photos needed. Pics need to be clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags.


----------



## janelled1

Can I have this purse authenticated please? 

Item name: Balenciaga Classic City S Moto Small Gray Silver Satchel Tote Crossbody Bag $2K+
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/143576909029


----------



## muchstuff

janelled1 said:


> Can I have this purse authenticated please?
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Classic City S Moto Small Gray Silver Satchel Tote Crossbody Bag $2K+
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/143576909029


Please see the top post on this page for photos needed and the correct way they should present. I don't see the original strap in any of the photos, you might want to ask about that.


----------



## ojm717

Got the weekender bag in the mail today -- 99% sure it's real but still skeptical because I got such a good price. Pics attached! Let me know


----------



## muchstuff

ojm717 said:


> Got the weekender bag in the mail today -- 99% sure it's real but still skeptical because I got such a good price. Pics attached! Let me know


Looks absolutely fine to me, pre F/W 2011 vert sauge.


----------



## ojm717

muchstuff said:


> Looks absolutely fine to me, pre F/W 2011 vert sauge.


 best news I've gotten all day 
thanks so much!! 
in like new condition -- gotta pinch myself


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

ojm717 said:


> best news I've gotten all day
> thanks so much!!
> in like new condition -- gotta pinch myself


Every now and again it happens, congrats!


----------



## a-s

Hi, I would love help authenticating this bag from a seller on ebay. Please let me know if I should include any other information, thank you in advance!
Item: Balenciaga City S with Logo Strap
Seller ID: eps1222
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/133394700034


----------



## muchstuff

a-s said:


> Hi, I would love help authenticating this bag from a seller on ebay. Please let me know if I should include any other information, thank you in advance!
> Item: Balenciaga City S with Logo Strap
> Seller ID: eps1222
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/133394700034


Not authentic in my opinion.


----------



## a-s

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic in my opinion.



Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## muchstuff

a-s said:


> Thank you for letting me know!


Any time!


----------



## Narnanz

May I have the below looked at please
Item Balenciaga the first Purple
Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...ag-Shoulder-Bag-Purple-BF512686-/313046572611
Seller elady01
Comments...what do you think?...I just love the colour...man..this is so hard.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> May I have the below looked at please
> Item Balenciaga the first Purple
> Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...ag-Shoulder-Bag-Purple-BF512686-/313046572611
> Seller elady01
> Comments...what do you think?...I just love the colour...man..this is so hard.


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


thank you muchstuff...I just fell for the colour and even made a first out of paper to see about size and I think it looks ok condidtion wise ..a few marks here and there.
Do you happen to know the colour name and is it 2009? and lambskin?


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> thank you muchstuff...I just fell for the colour and even made a first out of paper to see about size and I think it looks ok condidtion wise ..a few marks here and there.
> Do you happen to know the colour name and is it 2009? and lambskin?


Yes, it's agneau, F/W 2009 raisin.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Yes, it's agneau, F/W 2009 raisin.


thank you again...its much appreciated


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> thank you again...its much appreciated


My pleasure!


----------



## a-s

Hi - me again! I saw this listing on a facebook group and wanted to see if I had better luck with this one. It is a small city with logo strap. I am not adding the link for seller’s privacy. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ksuromax

a-s said:


> Hi - me again! I saw this listing on a facebook group and wanted to see if I had better luck with this one. It is a small city with logo strap. I am not adding the link for seller’s privacy. Thanks in advance!


hi, picture of the back of the tag is too far/blur, i can't see the details well. 
Bale picture is missing


----------



## janelled1

muchstuff said:


> Please see the top post on this page for photos needed and the correct way they should present. I don't see the original strap in any of the photos, you might want to ask about that.



Thank you! 


Item name: Balenciaga Classic City S Moto Small Gray Silver Satchel Tote Crossbody Bag $2K+
Item number: 143576909029
Seller ID: luccaluxury 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/143576909029


----------



## janelled1

janelled1 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Classic City S Moto Small Gray Silver Satchel Tote Crossbody Bag $2K+
> Item number: 143576909029
> Seller ID: luccaluxury
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/143576909029
> View attachment 4738393
> View attachment 4738394
> View attachment 4738395
> View attachment 4738396
> View attachment 4738397
> View attachment 4738398
> View attachment 4738399
> View attachment 4738400
> View attachment 4738401
> View attachment 4738402
> View attachment 4738403
> View attachment 4738404



She lost the strap.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

janelled1 said:


> She lost the strap.


Authentic IMO, the colour is gris fossile, S/S 2018. A bit of unsolicited advice, that's quite expensive for a strapless bag, given that the black straps are selling for about $500 USD these days. I think they did sell grey once upon a time, you might luck out and find one on the secondary market, not sure which grey it was though.


----------



## janelled1

muchstuff said:


> Authentic IMO, the colour is gris fossile, S/S 2018. A bit of unsolicited advice, that's quite expensive for a strapless bag, given that the black straps are selling for about $500 USD these days. I think they did sell grey once upon a time, you might luck out and find one on the secondary market, not sure which grey it was though.



Thank you! That’s really helpful advice too [emoji173]️


----------



## muchstuff

janelled1 said:


> Thank you! That’s really helpful advice too [emoji173]️


My pleasure, there are a ton of bags out there right now, feel free to post here any time!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Authentic IMO, the colour is gris fossile, S/S 2018. A bit of unsolicited advice, that's quite expensive for a strapless bag, given that the black straps are selling for about $500 USD these days. I think they did sell grey once upon a time, you might luck out and find one on the secondary market, not sure which grey it was though.





janelled1 said:


> Thank you! That’s really helpful advice too [emoji173]️


in addition to what muchstuff said i'd add my 2 cents, too
tassels are cropped, and this heavily devalues the bag.
IMO, it's not the best deal


----------



## M&Mthomas

Hi. I'm still quite new here, its my second post so please advice me if I am wrong and not allow to ask question here.
I would like to know if we bought a Bal bag or own one then we re-colour it because the old colour has faded. Will the bag still class as an authentic bag? If it is, is it only we re-colour it the same as the old colour the bag original was or it doesn't matter if we re-colour to other colour as long as we didn't modify other things on the bag? 
I'm looking at some Bal bags and a few of them are faded or have became darker like discolour so I just wanted to know if I recolour it will it change the bag to not be authentic.
I hope my questions make sense. Thank you so much in advance


----------



## ksuromax

M&Mthomas said:


> Hi. I'm still quite new here, its my second post so please advice me if I am wrong and not allow to ask question here.
> I would like to know if we bought a Bal bag or own one then we re-colour it because the old colour has faded. Will the bag still class as an authentic bag? If it is, is it only we re-colour it the same as the old colour the bag original was or it doesn't matter if we re-colour to other colour as long as we didn't modify other things on the bag?
> I'm looking at some Bal bags and a few of them are faded or have became darker like discolour so I just wanted to know if I recolour it will it change the bag to not be authentic.
> I hope my questions make sense. Thank you so much in advance


Authenticity will not change, if it's authentic, it will remain authentic.
But it will affect resale value
Usually, by quite a bit


----------



## M&Mthomas

ksuromax said:


> Authenticity will not change, if it's authentic, it will remain authentic.
> But it will affect resale value
> Usually, by quite a bit



Thank you so much, it's great to know


----------



## shesnochill

Alrighty, I got the photos ready for your assistance ladies!

Fingers crossed—


----------



## muchstuff

shesnochill said:


> Alrighty, I got the photos ready for your assistance ladies!
> 
> Fingers crossed—


Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2010, a good year for agneau IMO.


----------



## shesnochill

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2010, a good year for agneau IMO.


Yay! Thank you mi lady @muchstuff!


----------



## muchstuff

shesnochill said:


> Yay! Thank you mi lady @muchstuff!


My pleasure, can you post a pic of the whole bag now that you have her?


----------



## greypolkadot

Hello, I don't have much experience with Bal bags so an opinion on this bag's authenticity would be much appreciated 

Item Name: Balenciaga Bleu Azur Chevre Metallic Edge Town
Link: https://www.modaselle.com/balenciaga-bleu-azur-chevre-metallic-edge-town-ha03786/


----------



## muchstuff

greypolkadot said:


> Hello, I don't have much experience with Bal bags so an opinion on this bag's authenticity would be much appreciated
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Bleu Azur Chevre Metallic Edge Town
> Link: https://www.modaselle.com/balenciaga-bleu-azur-chevre-metallic-edge-town-ha03786/


Missing a couple details but authentic in my opinion, I watch their site too, hi fellow Vancouverite!


----------



## Caliyoung87

Hi @muchstuff could you help me authenticate this one? I have not purchased it so just have the photos from the listing. 
Balenciaga city bag 
https://posh.mk/TUktO7U4M6


----------



## muchstuff

Caliyoung87 said:


> Hi @muchstuff could you help me authenticate this one? I have not purchased it so just have the photos from the listing.
> Balenciaga city bag
> https://posh.mk/TUktO7U4M6
> View attachment 4740018
> View attachment 4740019
> View attachment 4740020
> View attachment 4740021
> View attachment 4740022


Missing good pics of the bale, the rivet, the back of the zipper head, and the tag pics are upside down . Nothing's screaming fake but there are too many details missing for me to sign off on it.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Caliyoung87

muchstuff said:


> Missing good pics of the bale, the rivet, the back of the zipper head, and the tag pics are upside down . Nothing's screaming fake but there are too many details missing for me to sign off on it.


Alrighty I’m going to ask for additional photos!! Lol thank you so much girl!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Caliyoung87 said:


> Alrighty I’m going to ask for additional photos!! Lol thank you so much girl!!!!


Any time!


----------



## M&Mthomas

Hi. Could you please authenticate this bag for me?
I think its called Balenciaga Day. 
What colour do you think? Is it grenat?
Thank you so much in advance. 
There are pictures....


----------



## ksuromax

M&Mthomas said:


> Hi. Could you please authenticate this bag for me?
> I think its called Balenciaga Day.
> What colour do you think? Is it grenat?
> Thank you so much in advance.
> There are pictures....


Authentic
NOT Grenat, that was in 2006
this type of finish was made in 2008 AW, i guess it's Rubisse


----------



## M&Mthomas

ksuromax said:


> Authentic
> NOT Grenat, that was in 2006
> this type of finish was made in 2008 AW, i guess it's Rubisse



Thank you so much for your help Ksuromax


----------



## ksuromax

M&Mthomas said:


> Thank you so much for your help Ksuromax


Pleasure


----------



## a-s

a-s said:


> Hi - me again! I saw this listing on a facebook group and wanted to see if I had better luck with this one. It is a small city with logo strap. I am not adding the link for seller’s privacy. Thanks in advance!





ksuromax said:


> hi, picture of the back of the tag is too far/blur, i can't see the details well.
> Bale picture is missing



Sorry for the delay, I just got additional pictures from the seller. Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## ksuromax

a-s said:


> Sorry for the delay, I just got additional pictures from the seller. Thank you in advance for your help!


Authentic in my opinion


----------



## a-s

ksuromax said:


> Authentic in my opinion



Glad to hear it, thank you so much!


----------



## ksuromax

a-s said:


> Glad to hear it, thank you so much!


most welcome!


----------



## greypolkadot

muchstuff said:


> Missing a couple details but authentic in my opinion, I watch their site too, hi fellow Vancouverite!



Thank you for you opinion! Yes, I keep my eye on them, they have some good stuff


----------



## muchstuff

greypolkadot said:


> Thank you for you opinion! Yes, I keep my eye on them, they have some good stuff


Also Mine and Yours, Turnabout, any others you have on watch?


----------



## Joc4

Would anyone be able to identify this Balenciaga Bag? I cannot find on any search online.


----------



## amoona93

i got this bag and i want to know of its authentic or not please its a balenciaga city cross - it does not have a mirror i thought all city bags have a hanging mirror . can i know what year it is its supposed to be new ..? and why does my bag has the bb logo on the zipper ? not the lampo
the number is
501065.1000.v.5238147


----------



## muchstuff

amoona93 said:


> i got this bag and i want to know of its authentic or not please its a balenciaga city cross - it does not have a mirror i thought all city bags have a hanging mirror . can i know what year it is its supposed to be new ..? and why does my bag has the bb logo on the zipper ? not the lampo
> the number is
> 501065.1000.v.5238147
> View attachment 4740733
> View attachment 4740733
> View attachment 4740734


Please post a good clear photo of the tag back in it's entirety facing the camera,  not sideways. Very clear please.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## amoona93

muchstuff said:


> Please post a good clear photo of the tag back in it's entirety facing the camera,  not sideways. Very clear please.




i tried my best hope its clear am told its from the balenciaga boutique in london


----------



## muchstuff

amoona93 said:


> i tried my best hope its clear am told its from the balenciaga boutique in london


There’s too much glare on the pics of the tag back. I don’t know if it’s flash or overhead lighting but the tag isn’t clear enough.


----------



## amoona93

muchstuff said:


> There’s too much glare on the pics of the tag back. I don’t know if it’s flash or overhead lighting but the tag isn’t clear enough.



what about this one ? and what about the zipper does it look authentic 

the tag says ( MADE IN ITALY 501065 .1000.v. 528147  )


----------



## muchstuff

amoona93 said:


> what about this one ? and what about the zipper does it look authentic
> 
> the tag says ( MADE IN ITALY 501065 .1000.v. 528147  )


The double B on the zipper head is the current iteration. The V on the tag indicates the newest season, S/S 2020. Nothing looks off to me except that the perforated leather bags are an older style and I haven't seen them in current stock. I'm calling in @ksuromax for an opinion. We occasionally see outliers show up on the AT thread (old hardware styles, bags that have been discontinued, etc.) and it's puzzling.


----------



## amoona93

muchstuff said:


> The double B on the zipper head is the current iteration. The V on the tag indicates the newest season, S/S 2020. Nothing looks off to me except that the perforated leather bags are an older style and I haven't seen them in current stock. I'm calling in @ksuromax for an opinion. We occasionally see outliers show up on the AT thread (old hardware styles, bags that have been discontinued, etc.) and it's puzzling.


thanks a lot i will be waiting for the answer


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> The double B on the zipper head is the current iteration. The V on the tag indicates the newest season, S/S 2020. Nothing looks off to me except that the perforated leather bags are an older style and I haven't seen them in current stock. I'm calling in @ksuromax for an opinion. We occasionally see outliers show up on the AT thread (old hardware styles, bags that have been discontinued, etc.) and it's puzzling.





amoona93 said:


> thanks a lot i will be waiting for the answer


where did you find this bag?


----------



## muchstuff

amoona93 said:


> thanks a lot i will be waiting for the answer





ksuromax said:


> where did you find this bag?


OP said seller said London.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> OP said seller said London.


she says SHE WAS TOLD


----------



## ksuromax

but where did SHE find it? 
where was she told it was from Boutique in London


----------



## muchstuff

amoona93 said:


> thanks a lot i will be waiting for the answer


Do you have a link to the seller's listing? Or can you tell us how you found it?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> but where did SHE find it?
> where was she told it was from Boutique in London


Too many "she's" I'm confused .


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Too many "she's" I'm confused .


sorry


----------



## amoona93

ksuromax said:


> sorry


sorry but the lady said that she got the bag from balenciaga's boutique this year - there was the classic leather - this and the crocodile leather


----------



## muchstuff

amoona93 said:


> sorry but the lady said that she got the bag from balenciaga's boutique this year - there was the classic leather - this and the crocodile leather


@ksuromax has access to a lot more boutiques and outlets than I have and she saw this style in an outlet in Italy last season. I doubt this bag is from a boutique, it would be outlet. We agree the details look correct, she wouldn't have had the bag very long at all as the tag shows current season which hasn't been out long. As to the mirror, yes, they do have them unless something has changed for this season, that I can't tell you, none of us have had the chance to get into the boutiques. You might want to ask the seller.


----------



## ksuromax

amoona93 said:


> sorry but the lady said that she got the bag from balenciaga's boutique this year - there was the classic leather - this and the crocodile leather


thanks, we had a bit of collective discussion behind the curtains, and muchstuff will respond to your request formally


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> thanks, we had a bit of collective discussion behind the curtains, and muchstuff will respond to your request formally


Already did, just before your post.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Already did, just before your post.


yeah, cross posted


----------



## Tropevoli

Please help me to authenticate this, I have not received the bag. It will be arrived tomorrow, These are the photos i got from seller. Thanks. I tried to find the info it is 2010 moutarde perforated bag


----------



## ksuromax

Tropevoli said:


> Please help me to authenticate this, I have not received the bag. It will be arrived tomorrow, These are the photos i got from seller. Thanks. I tried to find the info it is 2010 moutarde perforated bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4741192
> View attachment 4741192
> View attachment 4741192
> View attachment 4741193
> View attachment 4741192
> View attachment 4741193
> View attachment 4741194
> View attachment 4741194
> View attachment 4741193
> View attachment 4741192
> View attachment 4741202


you are missing rivets 
but nothing screams fake, i think it's authentic based on what i can see 
indeed SS 2010 Moutard


----------



## Tropevoli

ksuromax said:


> you are missing rivets
> but nothing screams fake, i think it's authentic based on what i can see
> indeed SS 2010 Moutard



Thanks. I will take a pic of the rivet once it arrives tommorow


----------



## ksuromax

Tropevoli said:


> Thanks. I will take a pic of the rivet once it arrives tommorow


quote your original post, please, so we can easily track it


----------



## Tropevoli

Tropevoli said:


> Please help me to authenticate this, I have not received the bag. It will be arrived tomorrow, These are the photos i got from seller. Thanks. I tried to find the info it is 2010 moutarde perforated bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4741192
> View attachment 4741192
> View attachment 4741192
> View attachment 4741193
> View attachment 4741192
> View attachment 4741193
> View attachment 4741194
> View attachment 4741194
> View attachment 4741193
> View attachment 4741192
> View attachment 4741202


Okay 


ksuromax said:


> quote your original post, please, so we can easily track it


Okay thanks


----------



## amoona93

bicester  village  london 2020


----------



## muchstuff

amoona93 said:


> bicester  village  london 2020


Thanks, that’s outlet as far as I know.


----------



## greypolkadot

muchstuff said:


> Also Mine and Yours, Turnabout, any others you have on watch?



Oh Turnabout is great! And it's based out of Montreal but I always keep my eye on Love That Bag


----------



## muchstuff

greypolkadot said:


> Oh Turnabout is great! And it's based out of Montreal but I always keep my eye on Love That Bag


Me too although I’ve only purchased once way back when under the old owner.


----------



## ksuromax

amoona93 said:


> bicester  village  london 2020





muchstuff said:


> Thanks, that’s outlet as far as I know.


which make perfect sense, now all bits aligned in a complete puzzle picture


----------



## jennmariee

I'm agonizing over whether I should buy this bag, so I figured I'd better check with you lovely people here to see if it's authentic before I lose any more sleep over it. Choosing just one bal is hard when there are 900+ gorgeous colors to choose from...

Item Name: BALENCIAGA Moto Arena Part Time GIANT 21 Ocean CHEVRE Leather Blue Bag
Item Number: 324125845521
Seller ID: jealousoftherain
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/324125845521


----------



## muchstuff

jennmariee said:


> I'm agonizing over whether I should buy this bag, so I figured I'd better check with you lovely people here to see if it's authentic before I lose any more sleep over it. Choosing just one bal is hard when there are 900+ gorgeous colors to choose from...
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA Moto Arena Part Time GIANT 21 Ocean CHEVRE Leather Blue Bag
> Item Number: 324125845521
> Seller ID: jealousoftherain
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/324125845521


Authentic in my opinion. Lovely bag, 07  leather is one of my favourites.


----------



## jennmariee

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. Lovely bag, 07  leather is one of my favourites.


I'm so torn between this and a couple different browns, I need to just make a decision. Thanks so much, I appreciate your help!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

jennmariee said:


> I'm so torn between this and a couple different browns, I need to just make a decision. Thanks so much, I appreciate your help!!


My pleasure, good luck choosing, let us know what you end up with!


----------



## apagui1618

Hello. Please help me authenticate this Pompon.
Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga Giant Pompon
Link (if available): n/a
If I'm missing other pics needed, please let me know. Thanks so much!


----------



## M&Mthomas

Hi. Could you please help me see if this clutch bag is authentic? 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/264743010100
Thank you so much ‍♀️


----------



## peacebabe

Nothing alarming but missing photo of rivet. See top post of this page for exact photos required. 



apagui1618 said:


> Hello. Please help me authenticate this Pompon.
> Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga Giant Pompon
> Link (if available): n/a
> If I'm missing other pics needed, please let me know. Thanks so much!
> View attachment 4743459
> View attachment 4743460
> View attachment 4743461
> View attachment 4743462
> View attachment 4743463
> View attachment 4743464


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, non authentic



M&Mthomas said:


> Hi. Could you please help me see if this clutch bag is authentic?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/264743010100
> Thank you so much ‍♀️


----------



## apagui1618

peacebabe said:


> Nothing alarming but missing photo of rivet. See top post of this page for exact photos required.


Here are the other pics  thanks so much, peacebabe


----------



## peacebabe

apagui1618 said:


> Here are the other pics  thanks so much, peacebabe
> View attachment 4743528
> View attachment 4743529



Looks fine, no red flag


----------



## M&Mthomas

peacebabe said:


> Hello, non authentic


Thank you so much, really appreciate your help


----------



## Tropevoli

Tropevoli said:


> Thanks. I will take a pic of the rivet once it arrives tommorow





Tropevoli said:


> Okay
> 
> Okay thanks





Tropevoli said:


> Okay
> 
> Okay thanks



I have the bag now. This is the rivet pic and others extra photos to complete


----------



## Tropevoli

Tropevoli said:


> Okay
> 
> Okay thanks



I have the bag now. Here are another xtra pics and pic of the rivet thanks @ksuromax


----------



## Tropevoli

Tropevoli said:


> Okay
> 
> Okay thanks





Tropevoli said:


> Please help me to authenticate this, I have not received the bag. It will be arrived tomorrow, These are the photos i got from seller. Thanks. I tried to find the info it is 2010 moutarde perforated bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4741192
> View attachment 4741192
> View attachment 4741192
> View attachment 4741193
> View attachment 4741192
> View attachment 4741193
> View attachment 4741194
> View attachment 4741194
> View attachment 4741193
> View attachment 4741192
> View attachment 4741202





ksuromax said:


> you are missing rivets
> but nothing screams fake, i think it's authentic based on what i can see
> indeed SS 2010 Moutard





Tropevoli said:


> Okay
> 
> Okay thanks



Here are the pics of the rivet @ksuromax thanks before


----------



## apagui1618

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine, no red flag


Yey, great! Thanks so much, peacebabe! stay safe


----------



## ksuromax

Tropevoli said:


> Here are the pics of the rivet @ksuromax thanks before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4743571
> View attachment 4743572
> View attachment 4743573
> View attachment 4743571
> View attachment 4743573
> View attachment 4743572
> View attachment 4743571
> View attachment 4743572
> View attachment 4743573
> View attachment 4743571


Darling, rivet is this


----------



## Tropevoli

ksuromax said:


> Darling, rivet is this


yes thanks, I uploaded some posts cos my internet was not good earlier, it posted several times, one of the posts have the rivet photos =) i will upload it here. Thanks anyway


----------



## ksuromax

Tropevoli said:


> View attachment 4743742
> 
> yes thanks, I uploaded some posts cos my internet was not good earlier, it posted several times, one of the posts have the rivet photos =) i will upload it here. Thanks anyway


authentic


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## La_beckam

Hello,
Please, can you aid me to authenticate this BALENCIAGA FIRST FROM 2005?

https://www.jolicloset.com/fr/marques-femme/balenciaga/sacs-femme/sacs-a-main/sacs-a-main--188768

Thanks in advance.
Regards

Viki


----------



## Tropevoli

ksuromax said:


> authentic


 Wow so happy =) Thanks for the quick response. It has pen stain a bit on it around 0,5cm though  two spots, i tried to delete it by wiping it but it cannot be gone, have any idea on how to erase the pen stain on it?


----------



## ksuromax

Tropevoli said:


> Wow so happy =) Thanks for the quick response. It has pen stain a bit on it around 0,5cm though  two spots, i tried to delete it by wiping it but it cannot be gone, have any idea on how to erase the pen stain on it?


i'm afraid old pen marks cannot be removed at home, especially old ones, that dried and sit deep in the leather. 
you can ask some professional companies, who have all tools and chemicals to do it without damaging the leather.


----------



## Tropevoli

ksuromax said:


> i'm afraid old pen marks cannot be removed at home, especially old ones, that dried and sit deep in the leather.
> you can ask some professional companies, who have all tools and chemicals to do it without damaging the leather.


 okay thanks have a nice day


----------



## ksuromax

Tropevoli said:


> okay thanks have a nice day


most welcome!


----------



## muchstuff

La_beckam said:


> Hello,
> Please, can you aid me to authenticate this BALENCIAGA FIRST FROM 2005?
> 
> https://www.jolicloset.com/fr/marques-femme/balenciaga/sacs-femme/sacs-a-main/sacs-a-main--188768
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Regards
> 
> Viki


Nothing looks alarming on first glance but you're missing several necessary photos. Please see the post at top of the page for details.


----------



## La_beckam

muchstuff said:


> Nothing looks alarming on first glance but you're missing several necessary photos. Please see the post at top of the page for details.


So many Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

La_beckam said:


> So many Thanks!


If you’re going to repost with the necessary photos please quote the number of your original post.


----------



## houseof999

Um I just impulse bought this beauty. 
Would any one kindly verify I got a good one? Also color name please. 
Item: red mini City keychain
Link: 
https://depop.app.link/tKIdxHTRZ6
Seller: mynamesrudy


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Um I just impulse bought this beauty.
> Would any one kindly verify I got a good one? Also color name please.
> Item: red mini City keychain
> Link:
> https://depop.app.link/tKIdxHTRZ6
> Seller: mynamesrudy


Authentic IMO but it's a First, not a City. Coquelicot.


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> Authentic IMO but it's a First, not a City. Coquelicot.


OMG!  Woo hoo! Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> OMG!  Woo hoo! Thank you so much!


Any time .


----------



## M&Mthomas

Hi. Could you please authenticate this bag? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/293601458431
 If it is athentic, what style is this one called? Thank you so much


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> Hi. Could you please authenticate this bag? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/293601458431
> If it is athentic, what style is this one called? Thank you so much


It's supposed to be a Brief but it's not authentic, sorry.


----------



## M&Mthomas

Thank you so much Muchstuff. I like the style of the bag, will look up for a Brief one. Have a lovely day. Thank you for your help as always


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> Thank you so much Muchstuff. I like the style of the bag, will look up for a Brief one. Have a lovely day. Thank you for your help as always


I've seen some in great shape, good luck searching!


----------



## M&Mthomas

muchstuff said:


> I've seen some in great shape, good luck searching!


Thank you Muchstuff


----------



## muggles

I’d love to know if this is real?
Especially since I already bought it!
I apologize if I didn’t do the pics correctly


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> I’d love to know if this is real?
> Especially since I already bought it!
> I apologize if I didn’t do the pics correctly


Can you take a look at the top post? There's a link to the way the photos should be presented. Details that are on angles or that aren't close up and clear ( and right way up!) make it tough to help. Plus we need pics of the entire bag and a link or at least info on where it was purchased from. All of the info is in the top post.


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> Can you take a look at the top post? There's a link to the way the photos should be presented. Details that are on angles or that aren't close up and clear ( and right way up!) make it tough to help. Plus we need pics of the entire bag and a link or at least info on where it was purchased from. All of the info is in the top post.


Thanks, didn’t have my glasses! My bad!


----------



## muggles

Hope I did it correct this time!
Bag was purchased from upcycletrend on Poshmark
I see no id numbers
Considering bag is black and I’m trying to take photos with ipad
I had trouble getting totally clear pics
But, thank you for your time


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> Hope I did it correct this time!
> Bag was purchased from upcycletrend on Poshmark
> I see no id numbers
> Considering bag is black and I’m trying to take photos with ipad
> I had trouble getting totally clear pics
> But, thank you for your time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4749767
> View attachment 4749772
> View attachment 4749776
> View attachment 4749777
> View attachment 4749778
> View attachment 4749779
> View attachment 4749781
> View attachment 4749782


authentic in my opinion


----------



## muggles

ksuromax said:


> authentic in my opinion


Bless you my sweet girl! It was nagging me because it was so cheap and in such good condition! Your the
best!


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> Bless you my sweet girl! It was nagging me because it was so cheap and in such good condition! Your the
> best!


my pleasure!


----------



## isabel santos

Item Name: Balenciaga Vintage bag(not sure what time)
Item Number:
433095 1000 c 002125
Seller ID: Vintage Manila
Link:


----------



## ksuromax

isabel santos said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga Vintage bag(not sure what time)
> Item Number:
> 433095 1000 c 002125
> Seller ID: Vintage Manila
> Link:



I am not familiar with this particular model, and cannot help you confidently, but from what i can see the tag indicates 2016 AW season, which means it ain't any vintage, and it looks like calfskin, but unfortunately one only marker (the tag) is not enough for confident authentication. 
Are there any zippers? any studs, screws?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> I am not familiar with this particular model, and cannot help you confidently, but from what i can see the tag indicates 2016 AW season, which means it ain't any vintage, and it looks like calfskin, but unfortunately one only marker (the tag) is not enough for confident authentication.
> Are there any zippers? any studs, screws?


I took a look around and found one on Rakuten but that's about it. I'm not familiar with it either.


----------



## isabel santos

hi! i dont think there are zippers. there is only a button


----------



## ksuromax

isabel santos said:


> hi! i dont think there are zippers. there is only a button


not much of help, unfortunatelly


----------



## gcsa

Item Name:Balenciaga Papier Tote
Item Number: 236701.2410
Seller ID: Ecoring Singapore
Link:


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

gcsa said:


> Item Name:Balenciaga Papier Tote
> Item Number: 236701.2410
> Seller ID: Ecoring Singapore
> Link:
> View attachment 4752238
> View attachment 4752239
> View attachment 4752240
> View attachment 4752246
> View attachment 4752247
> View attachment 4752248
> View attachment 4752249
> View attachment 4752250



Looks good to me


----------



## Narnanz

gcsa said:


> Item Name:Balenciaga Papier Tote
> Item Number: 236701.2410
> Seller ID: Ecoring Singapore
> Link:
> View attachment 4752238
> View attachment 4752239
> View attachment 4752240
> View attachment 4752246
> View attachment 4752247
> View attachment 4752248
> View attachment 4752249
> View attachment 4752250



May I just say that this bag is Stunning!!


----------



## Loveabal

Hello dear purse experts,

I am brand spanking new to this wonderful purse forum, so I apologize in advance in case I make any mistakes. Please let me know and I will fix them right away. 

Would someone be able to help me authenticate this lovely purse I just recently bought before finding out about this lovely site. I bought 2 purses before I found out about this lovely site actually. So fingers crossed I didn't screw up too bad. I am very new to luxury purses so this is all a big learning experience for me. All feedback and guidance is very much appreciated. Thank you so much in advance!!!! 

Item name: Balenciaga City Purse 2011


















Bought from ebay


----------



## Loveabal

Hello lovely authenticators.

I didnt know if it was ok to put two bags in one post so I kept them separate. Sorry if I made a mistake.

Could someone please help me authenticate this lovely bag as well. Thank you so much in advance 

Item name: Balenciaga City Purse
Bought off ebay


----------



## muchstuff

Loveabal said:


> Hello dear purse experts,
> 
> I am brand spanking new to this wonderful purse forum, so I apologize in advance in case I make any mistakes. Please let me know and I will fix them right away.
> 
> Would someone be able to help me authenticate this lovely purse I just recently bought before finding out about this lovely site. I bought 2 purses before I found out about this lovely site actually. So fingers crossed I didn't screw up too bad. I am very new to luxury purses so this is all a big learning experience for me. All feedback and guidance is very much appreciated. Thank you so much in advance!!!!
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga City Purse 2011
> 
> View attachment 4752587
> View attachment 4752588
> View attachment 4752587
> View attachment 4752588
> View attachment 4752590
> View attachment 4752591
> View attachment 4752595
> View attachment 4752596
> View attachment 4752597
> View attachment 4752598
> View attachment 4752599
> View attachment 4752600
> View attachment 4752601
> View attachment 4752602
> View attachment 4752602
> View attachment 4752601
> 
> Bought from ebay


Welcome to TPF! Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2011 grenadine. In future please include the seller's link.


----------



## muchstuff

Loveabal said:


> View attachment 4752604
> View attachment 4752605
> View attachment 4752606
> View attachment 4752607
> View attachment 4752608
> View attachment 4752609
> View attachment 4752610
> View attachment 4752611
> View attachment 4752612
> View attachment 4752613
> View attachment 4752614
> View attachment 4752615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello lovely authenticators.
> 
> I didnt know if it was ok to put two bags in one post so I kept them separate. Sorry if I made a mistake.
> 
> Could someone please help me authenticate this lovely bag as well. Thank you so much in advance
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga City Purse
> Bought off ebay
> 
> View attachment 4752604
> View attachment 4752605
> View attachment 4752606


Authentic as well although the pics of the bale look like they're from a different coloured bag? F/W 2008 argent.


----------



## Loveabal

muchstuff said:


> Welcome to TPF! Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2011 grenadine. In future please include the seller's link.



Wow, that was fast!! Thank you sooooooo much!!!!! I will definitely include the link next time  Thank you again!!!! You have made me feel so much better. Was a bit nervous I had screwed up


----------



## muchstuff

Loveabal said:


> Wow, that was fast!! Thank you sooooooo much!!!!! I will definitely include the link next time  Thank you again!!!! You have made me feel so much better. Was a bit nervous I had screwed up


Have fun reading through the information here in the various threads, there's a ton of good stuff!


----------



## Loveabal

muchstuff said:


> Authentic as well although the pics of the bale look like they're from a different coloured bag? F/W 2008 argent.



Thank you so much muchstuff!!!! Sorry about the difference in color. The pics are all from the same bag but I was so excited about posting I totally didnt even notice. It would be due to my crappie phone and my complete subpar photo taking skills  Sorry about that. I will pay closer attention next time. Also sorry about all the double ups of pictures. I'm not sure what I did wrong but I promise I will get better at all this. Thank you so much for putting me at ease. I'm so excited they are real! You just made my day! Yay!!! 

Thank you soooooo much muchstuff. Sorry I was so excited about posting I didnt even notice the difference in color. The color difference would be due to my crappy phone and my sub par photo taking skills  Sorry about that. It is from the same bag. I'll pay more attention for next time and sorry about so many double up pics in my postings. I'm not sure what I did wrong but I'll get better at this, I promise  Thank you again for helping put me at ease! Really appreciate all your help!!!!!


muchstuff said:


> Authentic as well although the pics of the bale look like they're from a different coloured bag? F/W 2008 argent.


----------



## Loveabal

muchstuff said:


> Have fun reading through the information here in the various threads, there's a ton of good stuff!


I can't wait. Going to do some exploring today  Thank you again for all your help. It is so unbelievably appreciated   Have an amazing day!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Loveabal said:


> Thank you so much muchstuff!!!! Sorry about the difference in color. The pics are all from the same bag but I was so excited about posting I totally didnt even notice. It would be due to my crappie phone and my complete subpar photo taking skills  Sorry about that. I will pay closer attention next time. Also sorry about all the double ups of pictures. I'm not sure what I did wrong but I promise I will get better at all this. Thank you so much for putting me at ease. I'm so excited they are real! You just made my day! Yay!!!
> 
> Thank you soooooo much muchstuff. Sorry I was so excited about posting I didnt even notice the difference in color. The color difference would be due to my crappy phone and my sub par photo taking skills  Sorry about that. It is from the same bag. I'll pay more attention for next time and sorry about so many double up pics in my postings. I'm not sure what I did wrong but I'll get better at this, I promise  Thank you again for helping put me at ease! Really appreciate all your help!!!!!


My pleasure!


----------



## muchstuff

Loveabal said:


> I can't wait. Going to do some exploring today  Thank you again for all your help. It is so unbelievably appreciated   Have an amazing day!!!!


You too!


----------



## amstevens714

Hello lovelies!

May I ask for help with this velo? No concerns, just always like you take a peek if I’m buying preloved  thank you in advance for any help you might be able to provide !

item: balenciaga velo chèvre black
Seller: fashionphile
Item# 503532
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-metallic-edge-gold-velo-black-503532

thank you again!


----------



## gcsa

ksuromax said:


> Looks good to me


Thank you!


----------



## gcsa

ksuromax said:


> Looks good to me


Just wanted to say I was a bit concern as the stamping seems to be a bit different from some researching on tje Internet.. and seems like Balenciaga does not really have consistent stamping for this model?

So thank you for allaying the suspicions!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

gcsa said:


> Just wanted to say I was a bit concern as the stamping seems to be a bit different from some researching on tje Internet.. and seems like Balenciaga does not really have consistent stamping for this model?
> 
> So thank you for allaying the suspicions!


It would depend on what season/year you’re comparing to.


----------



## ksuromax

gcsa said:


> Just wanted to say I was a bit concern as the stamping seems to be a bit different from some researching on tje Internet.. and seems like Balenciaga does not really have consistent stamping for this model?
> 
> So thank you for allaying the suspicions!


i know, but it's Papier, and those at that time (2010 as per tag format) were just introduced and there was anything but consistency in that line, you can't really compare it to the City, or other classic bags. 
 Yours look ok for what i know.


----------



## muchstuff

amstevens714 said:


> Hello lovelies!
> 
> May I ask for help with this velo? No concerns, just always like you take a peek if I’m buying preloved  thank you in advance for any help you might be able to provide !
> 
> item: balenciaga velo chèvre black
> Seller: fashionphile
> Item# 503532
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-metallic-edge-gold-velo-black-503532
> 
> thank you again!


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## amstevens714

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.



thanks so much muchstuff. I hope you are doing okay! ❤️ So grateful for your help.


----------



## gcsa

muchstuff said:


> It would depend on what season/year you’re comparing to.


Thank you so much again! Really grateful for all the help from this wonderful community! Slowly learning a bit more about Balenciaga from this site


----------



## muchstuff

amstevens714 said:


> thanks so much muchstuff. I hope you are doing okay! ❤ So grateful for your help.


MY pleasure, good to see you!


----------



## Tropevoli

Hi i saw this bag on online here. I tried to contact the seller and asked for photo details but the seller is not really friendly. I asked photos for details and she just sent me this instead to check and she said if i wanted to buy then okay but if not is okay since she doesnt want to provide more pics and sent me a video instead then just that. She said she has the card but she doesnt even want to take pics of the card. She said she is lazy and this is enough cos she said its guarantee authentic. I tried my best to screenshot it and posted it here sorry for the lack of photos  i'm so confused with the seller. She tried to sell her bags with that attitude  please help me anyone if can help is this authentic or not. 
@ksuromax can you help me too dear ? Thanks


----------



## ksuromax

Tropevoli said:


> Hi i saw this bag on online here. I tried to contact the seller and asked for photo details but the seller is not really friendly. I asked photos for details and she just sent me this instead to check and she said if i wanted to buy then okay but if not is okay since she doesnt want to provide more pics and sent me a video instead then just that. She said she has the card but she doesnt even want to take pics of the card. She said she is lazy and this is enough cos she said its guarantee authentic. I tried my best to screenshot it and posted it here sorry for the lack of photos  i'm so confused with the seller. She tried to sell her bags with that attitude  please help me anyone if can help is this authentic or not.
> @ksuromax can you help me too dear ? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 4753688
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753689
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753690
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753691
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753692
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753693
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753694
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753695
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753697
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753698
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753699


Hi, please, check the first post at the top of the page, there's a link to the samples pics required for authentication, without thos pics in particular format and quality we are unable to help. 
If Seller is so incooperative, maybe it's better to pass and find another bag?


----------



## Tropevoli

ksuromax said:


> Hi, please, check the first post at the top of the page, there's a link to the samples pics required for authentication, without thos pics in particular format and quality we are unable to help.
> If Seller is so incooperative, maybe it's better to pass and find another bag?



Yes i think i will pass the bag since the seller is not friendly and dont want to provide more evidence photos to show her bag. It is so hard to ask for photos detail even the card  thanks as always @ksuromax


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Hi, please, check the first post at the top of the page, there's a link to the samples pics required for authentication, without thos pics in particular format and quality we are unable to help.
> If Seller is so incooperative, maybe it's better to pass and find another bag?


The sticky isn’t there anymore with the new upgrade...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> The sticky isn’t there anymore with the new upgrade...


what do you mean?? 
it is there 
i am on the laptop


----------



## ksuromax

Tropevoli said:


> Yes i think i will pass the bag since the seller is not friendly and dont want to provide more evidence photos to show her bag. It is so hard to ask for photos detail even the card  thanks as always @ksuromax


i'm sorry it is not smooth and easy this time, but i hope you'll find YOUR perfect bag soonest!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> what do you mean??
> it is there
> i am on the laptop


Sorry yes it's there, l've asked Vlad to highlight it in yellow again so it's more visible.


----------



## M&Mthomas

Hi. I just got this girl in the mail today. Could you please help me check if it is authentic? Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> Hi. I just got this girl in the mail today. Could you please help me check if it is authentic? Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4754599
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754600
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754601
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754602
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754603
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754604
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754605
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754606
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754607
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754608


Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2012 lagon.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## M&Mthomas

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2012 lagon.


Thank you so much Muchstuff, always appreciate your help ^______^


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> Thank you so much Muchstuff, always appreciate your help ^______^


Any time!


----------



## Monz1987

This 2004 The Purse Balenciaga is claiming to be pistachio in colour, but it definitely looks more like Vert D’eau to me. What do you think? (PS - I just purchased it!)




__





						BALENCIAGA 2004 Pistachio green Chevre Leather Purse Pewter Hardware | eBay
					

Find best value and selection for your BALENCIAGA 2004 Pistachio green Chevre Leather Purse Pewter Hardware search on eBay. World's leading marketplace.



					www.ebay.ca


----------



## muchstuff

Monz1987 said:


> This 2004 The Purse Balenciaga is claiming to be pistachio in colour, but it definitely looks more like Vert D’eau to me. What do you think? (PS - I just purchased it!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA 2004 Pistachio green Chevre Leather Purse Pewter Hardware | eBay
> 
> 
> Find best value and selection for your BALENCIAGA 2004 Pistachio green Chevre Leather Purse Pewter Hardware search on eBay. World's leading marketplace.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.ca


Vert d’eau wouldn’t have pewter  hardware. How about a slightly faded seafoam? Are you looking for authentication?


----------



## Monz1987

I’m sorry. I just realized I should’ve posted this in a different thread since I’m not looking for authenticity. When I do receive the bag, I’ll take the appropriate photos required for an authentification. Thank you for your insight on the colour though! ))


----------



## muchstuff

Monz1987 said:


> I’m sorry. I just realized I should’ve posted this in a different thread since I’m not looking for authenticity. When I do receive the bag, I’ll take the appropriate photos required for an authentification. Thank you for your insight on the colour though! ))


My pleasure!


----------



## Tropevoli

ksuromax said:


> i'm sorry it is not smooth and easy this time, but i hope you'll find YOUR perfect bag soonest!



Yes i hope I can find a beautiful blue color soon ♥️thanks so much


----------



## a-s

Hi, I just received my bag and wanted to verify that the one I actually got was authentic. It’s a black City S with logo strap. Thanks in advance!


----------



## laura_moun

Hi! 
Please help me authenticate this balenciaga bag. Thank you in advance! 
It's a balenciaga part time black.


----------



## muchstuff

laura_moun said:


> Hi!
> Please help me authenticate this balenciaga bag. Thank you in advance!
> It's a balenciaga part time black.


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## laura_moun

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Many thanks for your answer!!!


----------



## muchstuff

a-s said:


> Hi, I just received my bag and wanted to verify that the one I actually got was authentic. It’s a black City S with logo strap. Thanks in advance!


Authentic in my opinion. Not sure if it's the upgrade to the website causing it but if not can you please be sure the pics are right way up if you post in the future, thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

laura_moun said:


> Many thanks for your answer!!!


My pleasure!


----------



## a-s

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. Not sure if it's the upgrade to the website causing it but if not can you please be sure the pics are right way up if you post in the future, thanks!


Sorry, I'm not sure how that happened! Thank you so much for your response.


----------



## muchstuff

a-s said:


> Sorry, I'm not sure how that happened! Thank you so much for your response.


My pleasure!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Dana Does Bags

a-s said:


> Hi, I just received my bag and wanted to verify that the one I actually got was authentic. It’s a black City S with logo strap. Thanks in advance!


Looks fake to me. The tag is wrong. City bags have metal tags and the name always has a dot "Balenciaga . Paris" Also, that looks like the serial number for the bigger version of the City bag.


----------



## muchstuff

Dana Does Bags said:


> Looks fake to me. The tag is wrong. City bags have metal tags and the name always has a dot "Balenciaga . Paris"


Welcome to TPF! It depends on which City bag and what year. Please read the rules in the first post on the thread, admin states you must have a minimum of 500 posts before you can help to authenticate.


----------



## whateve

Item: ~AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA BLUE LEATHER BUCKET BAG (A COOL-GIRL MUST!)~








						~AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA BLUE LEATHER BUCKET BAG  (A COOL-GIRL MUST!)~  | eBay
					

What I'm REALLY LOVING is the distressed blue leather complete with that ICONIC brass motorcycle hardware ! this bag CAN DO NO WRONG. 100% Goatskin Leather. (plus, it's the perfect size to fit everything you need without being too overwhelming)!



					www.ebay.com
				



seller:  fashionfullcircle 
# 392835657077
I think it is missing a few required pictures but I was hoping for an opinion before I ask for more pictures. Is this a pompon? Which size? What is the color?
Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Item: ~AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA BLUE LEATHER BUCKET BAG (A COOL-GIRL MUST!)~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA BLUE LEATHER BUCKET BAG  (A COOL-GIRL MUST!)~  | eBay
> 
> 
> What I'm REALLY LOVING is the distressed blue leather complete with that ICONIC brass motorcycle hardware ! this bag CAN DO NO WRONG. 100% Goatskin Leather. (plus, it's the perfect size to fit everything you need without being too overwhelming)!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seller:  fashionfullcircle
> # 392835657077
> I think it is missing a few required pictures but I was hoping for an opinion before I ask for more pictures. Is this a pompon? Which size? What is the color?
> Thanks!


S/S 2013 bleu mineral mini Pompon. What I see looks OK, if you're getting more pics a better shot of the tag back would be appreciated, you can't read the MADE IN ITALY.


----------



## M&Mthomas

Hi. Could you authenticate this bal for me? Thank you


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> S/S 2013 bleu mineral mini Pompon. What I see looks OK, if you're getting more pics a better shot of the tag back would be appreciated, you can't read the MADE IN ITALY.


Thanks! Off to look for more pictures of the color first.


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> Hi. Could you authenticate this bal for me? Thank you


Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2103 mauve.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Thanks! Off to look for more pictures of the color first.


My pleasure!


----------



## M&Mthomas

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2103 mauve.


Thank you so much Muchstuff


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> Thank you so much Muchstuff


Any time!


----------



## Tropevoli

M&Mthomas said:


> Hi. Could you authenticate this bal for me? Thank you


 What a pretty color ♥️♥️♥️


----------



## M&Mthomas

Tropevoli said:


> What a pretty color ♥♥♥


Thank you


----------



## Nathine

Hello everyone,

This is my very first post on this forum  and I would like your help regarding a Balenciaga bag (part time brogue - don't know the year, season and name color) I bought on Vestiaire Collective. I have received red flags from a person working on an other second hand website so I'm not sure anymore of the authenticity. And I don't know what to do if it turns out to be fake :/ Photos will follow. Please tell me if something's missing or if I did something wrong for English is not my birth language. Thank you for your help.


----------



## NoviAlta

Hi..would you mind to authenticate this Balenciaga to me? This is my 1st experience with Balenciaga.


Item Name: Balenciaga Mini City Edge Gris Acier
Seller ID: @ggauthentic
Link: https://instagram.com/ggauthentic?igshid=1qazsn6cq6ehf

The seller said that they bought it in multibrand store in Europe.

And I bought to them IDR 14.215.000

Looking forward to hearing the news from you.

Regards,
Novi


----------



## muchstuff

Nathine said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This is my very first post on this forum  and I would like your help regarding a Balenciaga bag (part time brogue - don't know the year, season and name color) I bought on Vestiaire Collective. I have received red flags from a person working on an other second hand website so I'm not sure anymore of the authenticity. And I don't know what to do if it turns out to be fake :/ Photos will follow. Please tell me if something's missing or if I did something wrong for English is not my birth language. Thank you for your help.
> 
> View attachment 4757822
> View attachment 4757823
> View attachment 4757828
> View attachment 4757829
> View attachment 4757830
> View attachment 4757831
> View attachment 4757832
> View attachment 4757833


Sorry I’m afraid this bag is not authentic.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

NoviAlta said:


> Hi..would you mind to authenticate this Balenciaga to me? This is my 1st experience with Balenciaga.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Mini City Edge Gris Acier
> Seller ID: @ggauthentic
> Link: https://instagram.com/ggauthentic?igshid=1qazsn6cq6ehf
> 
> The seller said that they bought it in multibrand store in Europe.
> 
> And I bought to them IDR 14.215.000
> 
> Looking forward to hearing the news from you.
> 
> Regards,
> Novi


Please see the post at top of the page for a link on pics needed and the position they should be in. Close up, facing the camera, no angles. Missing a pic of the rivet, front of tag is too small and angled, bales are the wrong angle. Please quote your original post number when you repost.


----------



## Nathine

muchstuff said:


> Sorry I’m afraid this bag is not authentic.


Thank you for your quick answer. I was afraid of this as Bagaholic 101 also told me it wasn't a real one  I'm gonna sue the website for fake purchase/advertising.


----------



## muchstuff

Nathine said:


> Thank you for your quick answer. I was afraid of this as Bagaholic 101 also told me it wasn't a real one  I'm gonna sue the website for fake purchase/advertising.


Good luck, you may need a paid authentication to move forward.


----------



## Nathine

muchstuff said:


> Good luck, you may need a paid authentication to move forward.


Yes, I'm currently awaiting for a PDF certificate of assessment.


----------



## Narnanz

Could I have this bag looked at please...not sure if there are enough photos 
Item Navy Blue Balenciaga Motorcycle Bag with Gold Hardware 
Link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/list...-balenciaga-motorcycle-bag-with-gold-hardware
Seller Clair L Designer Wardrobe


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Could I have this bag looked at please...not sure if there are enough photos
> Item Navy Blue Balenciaga Motorcycle Bag with Gold Hardware
> Link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/list...-balenciaga-motorcycle-bag-with-gold-hardware
> Seller Clair L Designer Wardrobe


Missing pretty much all of the photos needed, check the link in the post at top of the page for what we need.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Missing pretty much all of the photos needed, check the link in the post at top of the page for what we need.


thought so ....will ask the seller to add.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> thought so ....will ask the seller to add.


If you're asking it would be helpful to let the seller know that pics should be close up and facing the camera, there are examples in that link that show the ideal position for bales, etc. One can hope...


----------



## NoviAlta

NoviAlta said:


> Hi..would you mind to authenticate this Balenciaga to me? This is my 1st experience with Balenciaga.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Mini City Edge Gris Acier
> Seller ID: @ggauthentic
> Link: https://instagram.com/ggauthentic?igshid=1qazsn6cq6ehf
> 
> The seller said that they bought it in multibrand store in Europe.
> 
> And I bought to them IDR 14.215.000
> 
> Looking forward to hearing the news from you.
> 
> Regards,
> Novi





NoviAlta said:


> Hi..would you mind to authenticate this Balenciaga to me? This is my 1st experience with Balenciaga.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Mini City Edge Gris Acier
> Seller ID: @ggauthentic
> Link: https://instagram.com/ggauthentic?igshid=1qazsn6cq6ehf
> 
> The seller said that they bought it in multibrand store in Europe.
> 
> And I bought to them IDR 14.215.000
> 
> Looking forward to hearing the news from you.
> 
> Regards,
> Novi


 #15,629


----------



## NoviAlta

NoviAlta said:


> #15,629


#15,629

Hi Authenticators,

Would you mind to authenticate this Balenciaga Mini City Edge Gris Acier 
I bought IDR 14,215,000 and the seller said that they bought it from multibrand store in Europe.





__





						Login • Instagram
					

Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




					instagram.com
				




Regards,


----------



## snowbubble

Item Name: Balenciaga City Violet 
Seller ID: vipconsignment 
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...sh=item215cab4194:g:kIUAAOSwld9c~ZAt#viTabs_0 

Thank you for your help, also can you tell me if this is an eggplant city?


----------



## muchstuff

snowbubble said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga City Violet
> Seller ID: vipconsignment
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...sh=item215cab4194:g:kIUAAOSwld9c~ZAt#viTabs_0
> 
> Thank you for your help, also can you tell me if this is an eggplant city?


Authentic in my opinion and yes it's eggplant.


----------



## muchstuff

NoviAlta said:


> #15,629
> 
> Hi Authenticators,
> 
> Would you mind to authenticate this Balenciaga Mini City Edge Gris Acier
> I bought IDR 14,215,000 and the seller said that they bought it from multibrand store in Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Login • Instagram
> 
> 
> Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion and yes it's eggplant.


What were we just talking about?....the universe is a strange beast.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> What were we just talking about?....the universe is a strange beast.


Truly. ETA: I noticed it's sold, are you the lucky owner?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## snowbubble

muchstuff said:


> Truly. ETA: I noticed it's sold, are you the lucky owner?


Haha I contemplated..... and pulled the trigger. Hopefully the leather peeling on the bottom isn't too bad in real life.


----------



## muchstuff

snowbubble said:


> Haha I contemplated..... and pulled the trigger. Hopefully the leather peeling on the bottom isn't too bad in real life.


Is that peeling? I thought someone touched up the colour?


----------



## NoviAlta

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank youuuuu muchstuff..love & glad to hear that


----------



## muchstuff

NoviAlta said:


> Thank youuuuu muchstuff..love & glad to hear that


My pleasure!


----------



## snowbubble

muchstuff said:


> Is that peeling? I thought someone touched up the colour?


Oh you are right, hopefully it won't bug me too much or cause problems down the line. Haven't seen an eggplant city for sale in awhile.


----------



## muchstuff

snowbubble said:


> Oh you are right, hopefully it won't bug me too much or cause problems down the line. Haven't seen an eggplant city for sale in awhile.


You could probably match the colour better.


----------



## ghecute

Great day! Pls help me authenticate this Balenciaga. Thank you in advance.


----------



## ghecute

ghecute said:


> Great day! Pls help me authenticate this Balenciaga. Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4759249
> View attachment 4759250
> View attachment 4759252
> View attachment 4759254
> View attachment 4759255
> View attachment 4759256
> View attachment 4759257
> View attachment 4759259
> View attachment 4759260
> View attachment 4759261
> View attachment 4759262
> View attachment 4759264


Continuation. Other pictures. Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

ghecute said:


> Continuation. Other pictures. Thanks


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## ghecute

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Thank you so much for you time.


----------



## muchstuff

ghecute said:


> Thank you so much for you time.


My pleasure!


----------



## mimott

Hi. Can you please Authenticate this?

Vintage Balenciaga Women’s Handbag
dragon.11.12
254620831986









						Vintage Balenciaga Womens Handbag  | eBay
					

<p>Vintage Balenciaga Womens Handbag. Condition is Pre-Owned. Sent with Australia Post Standard Large Box/Satchel.</p><p>Made from distressed lambskin leather, still have plenty of wear, as condition is preowned, some wear marks on outside of the bag. No stains in the inside. Glazing on top of...



					www.ebay.com.au
				



Thankyou!


----------



## PurseLoooverxo

Hi all please help me Authenticate this bag...mirror is hard and not bendy. Super slouchy. Lining is so good


----------



## PurseLoooverxo

I hope I'm doing this right lol
Help me Authenticate this City bag. Thanks! The mirror is hard not bendy. It's slouchy and yummy and just melts if it's not stuffed. Lining is good.


PurseLoooverxo said:


> Hi all please help me Authenticate this bag...mirror is hard and not bendy. Super slouchy. Lining is so good


I also have these


----------



## muchstuff

mimott said:


> Hi. Can you please Authenticate this?
> 
> Vintage Balenciaga Women’s Handbag
> dragon.11.12
> 254620831986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Balenciaga Womens Handbag  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>Vintage Balenciaga Womens Handbag. Condition is Pre-Owned. Sent with Australia Post Standard Large Box/Satchel.</p><p>Made from distressed lambskin leather, still have plenty of wear, as condition is preowned, some wear marks on outside of the bag. No stains in the inside. Glazing on top of...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou!


Please post a clear shot of the tag back, the rivet, and a second bale. Please quote your original post number when you repost, thanks.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

PurseLoooverxo said:


> Hi all please help me Authenticate this bag...mirror is hard and not bendy. Super slouchy. Lining is so good


Can you post a clearer shot of the tag back, and one of the tag front please? Right way up would be helpful. Is there a pocket on the back of the mirror? Please quote your original post number when you repost.


----------



## PurseLoooverxo

muchstuff said:


> Can you post a clearer shot of the tag back, and one of the tag front please? Right way up would be helpful. Is there a pocket on the back of the mirror? Please quote your original post number when you repost.


I'm not sure how to copy quote lol No pocket on mirror. Thanks for your help! I'm like 99.9% sure it's real.


----------



## peacebabe

Looks find, no red flag. Very nice GGH  



PurseLoooverxo said:


> I'm not sure how to copy quote lol No pocket on mirror. Thanks for your help! I'm like 99.9% sure it's real.


----------



## PurseLoooverxo

peacebabe said:


> Looks find, no red flag. Very nice GGH


Thank you


----------



## mimott

mimott said:


> Hi. Can you please Authenticate this?
> 
> Vintage Balenciaga Women’s Handbag
> dragon.11.12
> 254620831986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Balenciaga Womens Handbag  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>Vintage Balenciaga Womens Handbag. Condition is Pre-Owned. Sent with Australia Post Standard Large Box/Satchel.</p><p>Made from distressed lambskin leather, still have plenty of wear, as condition is preowned, some wear marks on outside of the bag. No stains in the inside. Glazing on top of...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou!


----------



## mimott

muchstuff said:


> Please post a clear shot of the tag back, the rivet, and a second bale. Please quote your original post number when you repost, thanks.



Thankyou! Have added extra photos


----------



## muchstuff

mimott said:


> Thankyou! Have added extra photos


I wish the pic of the tag back was clearer but based on what I can see I’d say authentic.


----------



## mimott

muchstuff said:


> I wish the pic of the tag back was clearer but based on what I can see I’d say authentic.


Thankyou! It’s very hard to get a good shot of the back but I’ll try again in a different light. Thankyou for your time!!!


----------



## muchstuff

mimott said:


> Thankyou! It’s very hard to get a good shot of the back but I’ll try again in a different light. Thankyou for your time!!!


My pleasure!


----------



## mimott

So difficult to get a clear shot of the numbers. The Chèvre (?) is so crinkly


----------



## mimott

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure!


Just 2 more photos of the tag added. Still difficult to see.
So much appreciate your help muchstuff!!!❤️


----------



## muchstuff

mimott said:


> Just 2 more photos of the tag added. Still difficult to see.
> So much appreciate your help muchstuff!!!❤


It looks like the strike wasn't done well, it's not due to the leather (which is chevre, you're correct). F/W 2005 navy.


----------



## mimott

muchstuff said:


> It looks like the strike wasn't done well, it's not due to the leather (which is chevre, you're correct). F/W 2005 navy.


Thankyou for the info!!! It is a beautiful bag and if everything else seems authentic, I’m really happy! Thanks so much for your help I bought another one recently in Rouge Theatre which is gorgeous! Unfortunately no mirror


----------



## muchstuff

mimott said:


> Thankyou for the info!!! It is a beautiful bag and if everything else seems authentic, I’m really happy! Thanks so much for your help I bought another one recently in Rouge Theatre which is gorgeous! Unfortunately no mirror


Enjoy!


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> Could I have this bag looked at please...not sure if there are enough photos
> Item Navy Blue Balenciaga Motorcycle Bag with Gold Hardware
> Link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/list...-balenciaga-motorcycle-bag-with-gold-hardware
> Seller Clair L Designer Wardrobe





muchstuff said:


> Missing pretty much all of the photos needed, check the link in the post at top of the page for what we need.


The seller has added a few more photos but she misunderstood and didnt add the underside of the zipperhead...I hope its enough for you anyway.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> The seller has added a few more photos but she misunderstood and didnt add the underside of the zipperhead...I hope its enough for you anyway.


Pics aren't fantastic but from what I can see I'd say authentic. F/W 2015 bleu obscur.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Pics aren't fantastic but from what I can see I'd say authentic. F/W 2015 bleu obscur.


thank you so much...its really appreciated.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> thank you so much...its really appreciated.


Any time!


----------



## itsmisshoney

Hi, could anybody help me authenticate this Balenciaga bag?

Item Name: Balenciaga Town in Olive
Link (if available): N/A

I hope I got the format right, I’m new here! Thank you!


----------



## itsmisshoney

Hi, could anybody help me authenticate this Balenciaga bag?

Item Name: Balenciaga Town in Olive
Link (if available): N/A

I hope I got the format right, I’m new here! Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

itsmisshoney said:


> Hi, could anybody help me authenticate this Balenciaga bag?
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Town in Olive
> Link (if available): N/A
> 
> I hope I got the format right, I’m new here! Thank you!


Welcome to TPF! Missing a pic of the bale but I'd say authentic in my opinion. S/S 2010 olive Town.


----------



## itsmisshoney

muchstuff said:


> Welcome to TPF! Missing a pic of the bale but I'd say authentic in my opinion. S/S 2010 olive Town.



Sorry about the missing photo but thank you so much for your response!


----------



## muchstuff

itsmisshoney said:


> Sorry about the missing photo but thank you so much for your response!


My pleasure!


----------



## Tropevoli

Hi can anyone help to authenticate this balenciaga 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALEN...a=1&pg=2332490&_trksid=p2332490.c100891.m5206


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> Hi can anyone help to authenticate this balenciaga
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALENCIAGA-The-City-115748-Hand-Bag-Orange-Leather/164241763742?_trkparms=aid=1110001&algo=SPLICE.SIM&ao=1&asc=225080&meid=4c50f67d2772406cb82bf9753f2c434c&pid=100891&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=174315402011&itm=164241763742&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2332490&_trksid=p2332490.c100891.m5206


What I see looks OK but there are too many pics missing for formal authentication. Please see the post at top of the page for photos needed, if you repost with more pics please quote your original post number.


----------



## Tropevoli

muchstuff said:


> What I see looks OK but there are too many pics missing for formal authentication. Please see the post at top of the page for photos needed, if you repost with more pics please quote your original post number.


Okay i will try to contact the seller for more info. Thanks


----------



## Nata7376

Hi! Can you help authenticate this Balenciaga city giant 21. Buying it on Sunday but I am not sure if it is real. Hope the pictures is good enough.


----------



## muchstuff

Nata7376 said:


> Hi! Can you help authenticate this Balenciaga city giant 21. Buying it on Sunday but I am not sure if it is real. Hope the pictures is good enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4763080
> View attachment 4763081
> View attachment 4763082
> View attachment 4763083
> View attachment 4763084
> View attachment 4763085


Missing too many pics, please see the post at top of page for photos needed.


----------



## Tropevoli

Anyone can help to authenticate this. I just got the bag. thank you so much ahead for helping me , this is my first balenciaga first =)


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> Anyone can help to authenticate this. I just got the bag. thank you so much ahead for helping me , this is my first balenciaga first =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4764988
> View attachment 4764989
> View attachment 4764990
> View attachment 4764991
> View attachment 4764992
> View attachment 4764993
> View attachment 4764994
> View attachment 4764995


Missing pic of the back of the pipe ahead but I'd say authentic based on what I can see. S/S 2012 rose bruyere.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## M&Mthomas

Hi. Could you please authenticate this bag for me? I got it from VC, arrived in the mail today. 
I think it's called Bowling bag? What colour do you think it is? Thank you so much in advance ^_^


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> Hi. Could you please authenticate this bag for me? I got it from VC, arrived in the mail today.
> I think it's called Bowling bag? What colour do you think it is? Thank you so much in advance ^_^


Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2014 mustard oryx Bowling bag.


----------



## M&Mthomas

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2014 mustard oryx Bowling bag.


Yay!!!! ^0^ Thank you so much Muchstuff


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> Yay!!!! ^0^ Thank you so much Muchstuff


Any time!


----------



## Pixie Dust

Dear all,

please authenticate this Balenciaga bag- see photos attached.

Item: Balenciaga City S logo strap in black.


----------



## ksuromax

Pixie Dust said:


> Dear all,
> 
> please authenticate this Balenciaga bag- see photos attached.
> 
> Item: Balenciaga City S logo strap in black.


authentic


----------



## Shedc

Please authenticate this Balenciaga mini city

Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

Shedc said:


> Please authenticate this Balenciaga mini city
> 
> Thanks


Please repost with all photos needed (see post at top of page for link to examples). All pics must be facing the camera, no angles, clear and close up.


----------



## Tropevoli

muchstuff said:


> Missing pic of the back of the pipe ahead but I'd say authentic based on what I can see. S/S 2012 rose bruyere.


Wow thanks so happy to hear that ♥♥♥thanks @muchstuff anyway which one is the back of the pipe (sorry I don't know) i will take the pic of it again hehe. Thanks


----------



## Shedc

Shedc said:


> Please authenticate this Balenciaga mini city
> 
> Thanks



Hi, are the additional pics ok now?


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> Wow thanks so happy to hear that ♥♥♥thanks @muchstuff anyway which one is the back of the pipe (sorry I don't know) i will take the pic of it again hehe. Thanks


That's what comes from typing with auto correct and not reviewing it, it should say back of zipper head, sorry


----------



## muchstuff

Shedc said:


> Hi, are the additional pics ok now?


Pics of rivet, back of zipper head and back of tag aren't clear. Keep in mind we have to look at things close up so the pics need to be focused. Based on what I see in all pics I'd say not authentic.


----------



## M&Mthomas

Hi. I found this bag from community page. These are photos that sellers sent to me. Could you please authentucate this bag for me? Thank you so much


----------



## peacebabe

M&Mthomas said:


> Hi. I found this bag from community page. These are photos that sellers sent to me. Could you please authentucate this bag for me? Thank you so much


Hello, nothing alarming. But please post photo of back of zipper head.


----------



## M&Mthomas

peacebabe said:


> Hello, nothing alarming. But please post photo of back of zipper head.


Thank you so much Peacebaby, I wasn't sure because the rivets notched seems like a sqaure shape not a U shape. Can it be like that in some older bags? I will ask the seller for picture of the zipper. Thank you.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

M&Mthomas said:


> Thank you so much Peacebaby, I wasn't sure because the rivets notched seems like a sqaure shape not a U shape. Can it be like that in some older bags? I will ask the seller for picture of the zipper. Thank you.


I get what u mean, the rivet did look more squarish, but it ll worry me if its a "short and wide" square (hope u get what I'm trying to say), the tag looks fine too. So just get the zipper head photo to get more assurance


----------



## M&Mthomas

peacebabe said:


> I get what u mean, the rivet did look more squarish, but it ll worry me if its a "short and wide" square (hope u get what I'm trying to say), the tag looks fine too. So just get the zipper head photo to get more assurance


Thank you so much Peacebabe, I think I get what you meant, I'm just trying to learn about it 
I have asked her and she will send it to me tonight Australia time. I will quote my orginal post and post a picture of under zipper head. Thanks a lot, really appreciate your help ^_^


----------



## peacebabe

M&Mthomas said:


> Thank you so much Peacebabe, I think I get what you meant, I'm just trying to learn about it
> I have asked her and she will send it to me tonight Australia time. I will quote my orginal post and post a picture of under zipper head. Thanks a lot, really appreciate your help ^_^



You are most welcome. We are almost bag twin, exactly the same color, mine's a Men's Day. Love it


----------



## M&Mthomas

Oh mine!!! I love you men's day bag, it's so cool ^0^
I hope I get this bag, will see if the seller happy to send more pics. Thanks again Peacebabe


----------



## M&Mthomas

M&Mthomas said:


> Hi. I found this bag from community page. These are photos that sellers sent to me. Could you please authentucate this bag for me? Thank you so much



Hi. I just got more photos of under zipper from the seller. What do you think? Is it authentic? Thank you so much in advance


----------



## Tropevoli

muchstuff said:


> That's what comes from typing with auto correct and not reviewing it, it should sa





muchstuff said:


> That's what comes from typing with auto correct and not reviewing it, it should say back of zipper head, sorry


Haha here it is. What do you think? I have another piece asked to be authenticate too. Please help i will post in new post


----------



## Tropevoli

Tropevoli said:


> Yes i hope I can find a beautiful blue color soon ♥thanks so much



Finally i found blue one! Please help to authenticate. I dont even know the name of color since it doesnt come with card. Please help. Much thanks @ksuromax


----------



## peacebabe

M&Mthomas said:


> Hi. I just got more photos of under zipper from the seller. What do you think? Is it authentic? Thank you so much in advance


Hello, looks fine to me. Should i congratulate you in advance??


----------



## M&Mthomas

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine to me. Should i congratulate you in advance??


Hahaha....not yet, please wait until I have her in front of me  
I will keep you posted. Thank you so much Peacebabe. Have a wonderful day


----------



## peacebabe

Tropevoli said:


> Finally i found blue one! Please help to authenticate. I dont even know the name of color since it doesnt come with card. Please help. Much thanks @ksuromax
> View attachment 4766551
> View attachment 4766552
> View attachment 4766554
> View attachment 4766558
> View attachment 4766559
> View attachment 4766561
> View attachment 4766563
> View attachment 4766564
> View attachment 4766566
> View attachment 4766569
> View attachment 4766551
> View attachment 4766552
> View attachment 4766554
> View attachment 4766558
> View attachment 4766559
> View attachment 4766561
> View attachment 4766562
> View attachment 4766563
> View attachment 4766564
> View attachment 4766566


Not Ksuromax, but looks fine to me. She's a S/S2008 Sky Blue


----------



## Tropevoli

peacebabe said:


> Not Ksuromax, but looks fine to me. She's a S/S2008 Sky Blue


Sure thanks @peacebabe  ♥really appreciate it. Btw, i mentioned ksuromax just to let her know I finally found a blue one. Last time she helped me with one blue but the seller wasnt cooperative. I told her i hope i found a blue one soon. This one i finally found lol. Haha
♥️Thanks for helping to authenticate too. I am so happy with the blue one i finally found one lol


----------



## ksuromax

Tropevoli said:


> Sure thanks @peacebabe  ♥really appreciate it. Btw, i mentioned ksuromax just to let her know I finally found a blue one. Last time she helped me with one blue but the seller wasnt cooperative. I told her i hope i found a blue one soon. This one i finally found lol. Haha
> ♥Thanks for helping to authenticate too. I am so happy with the blue one i finally found one lol


I'm happy for you!


----------



## houseof999

Hello experts,
Can I get a verification please? 
Item: Balenciaga yellow classic crossbody (hip?)
Seller: samanthamwolf
Link: https://posh.mk/lEN5szlJy7
Comment: I'll provide additional pics when I receive the bag. It hasn't shipped yet so can you please take a look to let me know if I need to cancel the sale?


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Hello experts,
> Can I get a verification please?
> Item: Balenciaga yellow classic crossbody (hip?)
> Seller: samanthamwolf
> Link: https://posh.mk/lEN5szlJy7
> Comment: I'll provide additional pics when I receive the bag. It hasn't shipped yet so can you please take a look to let me know if I need to cancel the sale?


You look good, S/S 2013 curry.


----------



## RT1

Would one of you wonderful people please help me authenticate this one?



eBay#153977622742.
I apologize for doing it this way, but I'm a total computer idiot!!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## RT1

Balenciaga city chevre  apple green 2005  | eBay
					

Beautiful Balenciaga city handbag in Apple Green colour, saturated and even all over.



					www.ebay.com
				




Here we go....Thanks in advance to you wonderful people!


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> You look good, S/S 2013 curry.


Woo hoo!    Thank you!


----------



## Narnanz

houseof999 said:


> Woo hoo!    Thank you!


Oh thats pretty...you got your yellow toned bag.


----------



## houseof999

Narnanz said:


> Oh thats pretty...you got your yellow toned bag.


Yes I did! I wanted the town in Curry ($500) and seller won't budge so I found this is in the same color and it's a crossbody! It looks in pretty good condition too!


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> Balenciaga city chevre  apple green 2005  | eBay
> 
> 
> Beautiful Balenciaga city handbag in Apple Green colour, saturated and even all over.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go....Thanks in advance to you wonderful people!


It’s missing most of the pics needed for authentication. Please repost when you have the other photos. What I see looks good.


----------



## natsyice

Hi please kindly take a look at my Balenciaga Small Black Metallic Edge GHW and give me some advice about the authenticity of this bag. I will appreciate your opinion. The serial number is 432831 1000 V 535269


----------



## RT1

Balenciaga city chevre  apple green 2005  | eBay
					

Beautiful Balenciaga city handbag in Apple Green colour, saturated and even all over.



					www.ebay.com
				





			https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/i68AAOSwhvZe7cC3/s-l64.jpg
		



			https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/zPwAAOSwIc9e7cC7/s-l1600.jpg
		



			https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/79IAAOSwyEJe7cDA/s-l1600.jpg
		



			https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/qpwAAOSwxEde7cDD/s-l1600.jpg


----------



## Tropevoli

ksuromax said:


> I'm happy for you!


Thanks @ksuromax ♥️♥️♥️♥️♥️


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> Hi. I just got more photos of under zipper from the seller. What do you think? Is it authentic? Thank you so much in advance


Looks good to me!


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> Haha here it is. What do you think? I have another piece asked to be authenticate too. Please help i will post in new post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4766546


Looks fine.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Woo hoo!    Thank you!


My pleasure!


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> Balenciaga city chevre  apple green 2005  | eBay
> 
> 
> Beautiful Balenciaga city handbag in Apple Green colour, saturated and even all over.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/i68AAOSwhvZe7cC3/s-l64.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/zPwAAOSwIc9e7cC7/s-l1600.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/79IAAOSwyEJe7cDA/s-l1600.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/qpwAAOSwxEde7cDD/s-l1600.jpg
> 
> 
> View attachment 4767406
> 
> 
> View attachment 4767406
> View attachment 4767410
> View attachment 4767413
> 
> View attachment 4767414
> 
> View attachment 4767415
> 
> 
> View attachment 4767406
> View attachment 4767410
> View attachment 4767413
> View attachment 4767414
> View attachment 4767415


I'm sure it's fine but you're missing pics of the tag back, the bale, back of zipper head.


----------



## muchstuff

natsyice said:


> Hi please kindly take a look at my Balenciaga Small Black Metallic Edge GHW and give me some advice about the authenticity of this bag. I will appreciate your opinion. The serial number is 432831 1000 V 535269


The pics of the two interior tags aren't good enough, they need to be close up, facing the camera, and clear. The pic of the zipper head is blurry as well.


----------



## natsyice

muchstuff said:


> The pics of the two interior tags aren't good enough, they need to be close up, facing the camera, and clear. The pic of the zipper head is blurry as well.



here i attach more pics. what do you think? thankyou for your help


----------



## muchstuff

natsyice said:


> here i attach more pics. what do you think? thankyou for your help


Please see the link in the top post on this page for examples of photos needed. They need to be close up, right way up, facing the camera, no angles. We can't help if we don't have the pics we need, sorry!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## natsyice

muchstuff said:


> Please see the link in the top post on this page for examples of photos needed. They need to be close up, right way up, facing the camera, no angles. We can't help if we don't have the pics we need, sorry!



can you please help authenticate from this pics attached?


----------



## muchstuff

natsyice said:


> can you please help authenticate from this pics attached?


No I'm afraid not. See below...EDIT, I see the pics in the link aren't there since the update. You need pics of:

Front of tag with logo
back of tag wth style number etc. 
rivet
bale
back of zipper head.

ALL PICS MUST BE *CLOSE UP*, FACING THE CAMERA, CLEAR, NO BENDS IN TAGS, NO ANGLES. 

Without these photos we can't help you. Reposting the same photos will not help.


----------



## natsyice

muchstuff said:


> No I'm afraid not. See below...
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/



im sorry i cant load the pics at that link


----------



## muchstuff

natsyice said:


> im sorry i cant load the pics at that link


Yes, I edited my last post, see the list of what's needed in that post.


----------



## joiiangeles

Pls help me authenticate this. The seller was not sure too if this is original or not. Big help in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

joiiangeles said:


> Pls help me authenticate this. The seller was not sure too if this is original or not. Big help in advance!


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## natsyice

muchstuff said:


> Yes, I edited my last post, see the list of what's needed in that post.



is it clear to see?


----------



## Tropevoli

muchstuff said:


> Looks fine.


Thanks ♥️


----------



## ksuromax

natsyice said:


> is it clear to see?


Authentic in my opinion


----------



## M&Mthomas

muchstuff said:


> Looks good to me!


Thank you so much Muchstuff


----------



## natsyice

ksuromax said:


> Authentic in my opinion


Thankyou for your response. However, I want to ask more. I bought from online shopper 2 of this bag (same type, same model, same colour) and i notice that the serial number is the same for the 2 bags that I received. What do you think? Is it possible for Balenciaga bag that have the same Serial Number?


----------



## ksuromax

natsyice said:


> Thankyou for your response. However, I want to ask more. I bought from online shopper 2 of this bag (same type, same model, same colour) and i notice that the serial number is the same for the 2 bags that I received. What do you think? Is it possible for Balenciaga bag that have the same Serial Number?


this is not a serial number, it's a model number
if the bag is exactly the same model, the number will be the same


----------



## natsyice

ksuromax said:


> this is not a serial number, it's a model number
> if the bag is exactly the same model, the number will be the same


alright thankyou so much


----------



## amstevens714

Hi there,

mom hoping someone wouldn’t mind taking a look at this city? Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide. Additional  photos to follow. Thank you.

item: balenciaga metallic city
Seller: fashionphile
Item#: 415480
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-gold-metallic-edge-city-black-415480


----------



## amstevens714

amstevens714 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> mom hoping someone wouldn’t mind taking a look at this city? Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide. Additional  photos to follow. Thank you.
> 
> item: balenciaga metallic city
> Seller: fashionphile
> Item#: 415480
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-gold-metallic-edge-city-black-415480



last of the photos. Thank you again so much!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

amstevens714 said:


> last of the photos. Thank you again so much!


Missing pics of the bale and the back of the zipper head.What I see looks good and Fashionphile is generally reliable but if you repost with the rest of the photos please quote your original post number.


----------



## amstevens714

muchstuff said:


> Missing pics of the bale and the back of the zipper head.What I see looks good and Fashionphile is generally reliable but if you repost with the rest of the photos please quote your original post number.



I’m so sorry muchstuff! I made it confusing . The rest of the photos are above that post. I included both below. Thank you!! ❤️



amstevens714 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> mom hoping someone wouldn’t mind taking a look at this city? Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide. Additional  photos to follow. Thank you.
> 
> item: balenciaga metallic city
> Seller: fashionphile
> Item#: 415480
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-gold-metallic-edge-city-black-415480





amstevens714 said:


> last of the photos. Thank you again so much!


----------



## muchstuff

amstevens714 said:


> I’m so sorry muchstuff! I made it confusing . The rest of the photos are above that post. I included both below. Thank you!! ❤


Ah sorry about that (I thought it was weird because I know you know what's needed  ). It looks fine.


----------



## amstevens714

muchstuff said:


> Ah sorry about that (I thought it was weird because I know you know what's needed  ). It looks fine.



you are such a gem. Thank you so much. I think I overdid it this time with the photos haha.  I hope All is well with you. So grateful for you as always ❤️❤️


----------



## muchstuff

amstevens714 said:


> you are such a gem. Thank you so much. I think I overdid it this time with the photos haha.  I hope All is well with you. So grateful for you as always ❤❤


My pleasure, better too many than not enough photos!


----------



## ghoulish

Hello lovely authenticators,

I'm working with the seller to procure more photos, but here is what I have so far. Thanks in advance!

Item: 2015 Mini Pompon Rose Berlingot

Here is the seller's link on depop for video: https://www.depop.com/products/edin...=isocoach&_branch_match_id=443482452140385475


----------



## ghoulish

balenciamags said:


> Hello lovely authenticators,
> 
> I'm working with the seller to procure more photos, but here is what I have so far. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: 2015 Mini Pompon Rose Berlingot
> 
> Here is the seller's link on depop for video: https://www.depop.com/products/edin...=isocoach&_branch_match_id=443482452140385475
> 
> View attachment 4770060
> 
> View attachment 4770061
> 
> View attachment 4770062


Here are the rest!


----------



## muchstuff

balenciamags said:


> Here are the rest!
> 
> View attachment 4770223
> View attachment 4770224
> View attachment 4770225


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## ghoulish

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you, muchstuff!


----------



## muchstuff

balenciamags said:


> Thank you, muchstuff!


My pleasure!


----------



## chloevvvvv

Hello Balenciaga lovers! 

Can anyone help me authenticate this bag? It's not a City bag so I'm not completely sure how those photo requirements apply to this authenticate this model. Hopefully the photos I provided is enough. Otherwise I can ask for more from the seller. Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

chloevvvvv said:


> Hello Balenciaga lovers!
> 
> Can anyone help me authenticate this bag? It's not a City bag so I'm not completely sure how those photo requirements apply to this authenticate this model. Hopefully the photos I provided is enough. Otherwise I can ask for more from the seller. Thank you!


Looks fine, no red flag


----------



## lilangel125

Hi! I was wondering if any one could help me authenticate this hip? Let me know if more photos are needed! Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## chloevvvvv

ksuromax said:


> Looks fine, no red flag


Thanks so much!


----------



## ksuromax

chloevvvvv said:


> Thanks so much!


my pleasure


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

lilangel125 said:


> Hi! I was wondering if any one could help me authenticate this hip? Let me know if more photos are needed! Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4773075
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773076
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773077
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773078
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773079
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773080
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773081
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773082
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773083
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773084


Authentic
2013 SS Tangerine


----------



## BagCrayCray

Hi,
I bought this bag years ago from ebay that I cant even find the transaction in the history to provide seller's name but I have always question the authenticity hence barely used it. Hoping you can help to authenticate. Thank you.
Item: Balenciaga Chevre Briefcase
Where purchased or how obtained : Ebay years ago
Comments: Chevre briefcase is the closest I can match based on the design of the bag. There is only 1 image on google that I can match to. The label is stitched down on all 4 sides


----------



## muchstuff

BagCrayCray said:


> Hi,
> I bought this bag years ago from ebay that I cant even find the transaction in the history to provide seller's name but I have always question the authenticity hence barely used it. Hoping you can help to authenticate. Thank you.
> Item: Balenciaga Chevre Briefcase
> Where purchased or how obtained : Ebay years ago
> Comments: Chevre briefcase is the closest I can match based on the design of the bag. There is only 1 image on google that I can match to. The label is stitched down on all 4 sides


Are you sure the tag is attached on all four sides to the lining? Try flipping it up to see if there is info on the tag back. A pic of the bag in it's entirety and a close up of the a rivet would also be helpful.


----------



## BagCrayCray

muchstuff said:


> Are you sure the tag is attached on all four sides to the lining? Try flipping it up to see if there is info on the tag back. A pic of the bag in it's entirety and a close up of the a rivet would also be helpful.


Yes it is attached on all 4 sides. Let me know if these images help. The zipper has chervon engraving on both sides.


----------



## muchstuff

BagCrayCray said:


> Yes it is attached on all 4 sides. Let me know if these images help. The zipper has chervon engraving on both sides.
> 
> View attachment 4774155
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774156
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774157
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774158
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774159
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774160


Well the colour certainly looks better in these pics. Can you post a photo of a rivet? It's the notched screw that holds the handles on. And can you search very carefully for another leather tag somewhere with style and colour code on it? There should be one somewhere.


----------



## BagCrayCray

muchstuff said:


> Well the colour certainly looks better in these pics. Can you post a photo of a rivet? It's the notched screw that holds the handles on. And can you search very carefully for another leather tag somewhere with style and colour code on it? There should be one somewhere.


Omg for years I never knew there was another label....hope these additional images help. Sorry u have to spend so much time on this.


----------



## BagCrayCray

BagCrayCray said:


> Omg for years I never knew there was another label....hope these additional images help. Sorry u have to spend so much time on this.
> 
> View attachment 4774176
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774177
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774178


I am such an idiot...I think this is what you asked abt the rivet.


----------



## muchstuff

BagCrayCray said:


> I am such an idiot...I think this is what you asked abt the rivet.
> 
> View attachment 4774185


Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2011 bleu paon.  I see a listing Fashionphile has that calls a similar bag a briefcase tote but I don't know if that's a Bal name for it. The only anomaly I see is the lack of a logo on the back of the zipper head. Can you check any other zipper heads? The little front pocket and any interior pocket?


----------



## lilangel125

ksuromax said:


> Authentic
> 2013 SS Tangerine


Thank you so so much for your help!


----------



## BagCrayCray

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2011 bleu paon.  I see a listing Fashionphile has that calls a similar bag a briefcase tote but I don't know if that's a Bal name for it. The only anomaly I see is the lack of a logo on the back of the zipper head. Can you check any other zipper heads? The little front pocket and any interior pocket?


Agreed. Thats what threw me off as well. Theres no interior pocket. The structure is exactly the same as the one on  Fashionpile but it does not come with the mirror. I have bought my other balenciaga from the store or Barneys and this is the first I bought online (duh..just because I dont see this design in store).t the back of the zipper head is all plain (opening and pocket in front) like the image I post. But I do thank you for kicking my rear to look for the other label...this bag was 10 secs away from being hauled out LOL


----------



## muchstuff

BagCrayCray said:


> Agreed. Thats what threw me off as well. Theres no interior pocket. The structure is exactly the same as the one on  Fashionpile but it does not come with the mirror. I have bought my other balenciaga from the store or Barneys and this is the first I bought online (duh..just because I dont see this design in store).t the back of the zipper head is all plain (opening and pocket in front) like the image I post. But I do thank you for kicking my rear to look for the other label...this bag was 10 secs away from being hauled out LOL


The other details look fine though. Let's bring a couple more people into this just to check. @ksuromax , @peacebabe, any comments?


----------



## ksuromax

lilangel125 said:


> Thank you so so much for your help!


my pleasure


----------



## lblace

Hello,
I would be very grateful for an opinion regarding authenticity of this City S bag for peace of mind? Bought it on Vestiaire collective, but I am aware of issues with their authentication... so just wanted to see what the experts here thought 

I’ve included pics of the mirror, apologies if too many pics!

Also if you could tell me what year it is from (I think maybe S/S19?), name of hardware (is it gunmetal?) and leather this is? I thought the croc prints were made of calfskin (based on the older Classic City croc print bags), but this model is advertised as lambskin on net-a-porter and mytheresa... it does seem softer/less structured than I’d expect calfskin to be, but at the same time I like the more subtle croc print look.

If the second query is better posted in the Identify tag my apologies, please let me know and I’ll move it.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Caliyoung87

Hi @muchstuff can you help me authenticate this bag from this link?
I haven’t purchased it but am interested.
Link: 


			https://posh.mk/82rIpD1LL7


----------



## muchstuff

Caliyoung87 said:


> Hi @muchstuff can you help me authenticate this bag from this link?
> I haven’t purchased it but am interested.
> Link:
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/82rIpD1LL7


Sorry, it's missing most of the detailed photos. Please see the post at top of page, there's a link showing you what pics are needed.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

lblace said:


> Hello,
> I would be very grateful for an opinion regarding authenticity of this City S bag for peace of mind? Bought it on Vestiaire collective, but I am aware of issues with their authentication... so just wanted to see what the experts here thought
> 
> I’ve included pics of the mirror, apologies if too many pics!
> 
> Also if you could tell me what year it is from (I think maybe S/S19?), name of hardware (is it gunmetal?) and leather this is? I thought the croc prints were made of calfskin (based on the older Classic City croc print bags), but this model is advertised as lambskin on net-a-porter and mytheresa... it does seem softer/less structured than I’d expect calfskin to be, but at the same time I like the more subtle croc print look.
> 
> If the second query is better posted in the Identify tag my apologies, please let me know and I’ll move it.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774629
> View attachment 4774630
> View attachment 4774631
> View attachment 4774632
> View attachment 4774633
> View attachment 4774634
> View attachment 4774635
> View attachment 4774637
> View attachment 4774643
> View attachment 4774646
> View attachment 4774648
> View attachment 4774649


Authentic in my opinion
indeed, SS 2019
croc embossed calfskin 
can't say confidently about hw, could be gunmetal, or aged brass?


----------



## TheRalCan

Good afternoon! 

I hope this post finds you well and having a great day! I recently purchased my very first Balenciaga bag from Fashionphile (a 2011 giant brogues city) that I fell in love with. When the below bag was added to the website, I knew I had to have it. The green is gorgeous! While I do trust Fashionphile, when I received the bag today I thought it looks too shiny. It could just be my indoor lighting, but who knows. Would you please authenticate the below bag? I greatly appreciate it and thank you for your assistance! 

(Note: I had trouble with uploading photos and have instead created a shared Google Photos link.)

*Item Name*: Agneau Giant 12 Gold Town Vert Trefle
*Item Number*: 522999 
*Seller ID*: Fashionphile
*Link*: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-gold-town-vert-trefle-522999
*Photos*: https://photos.app.goo.gl/3no86A28n65Uqgh49


----------



## muchstuff

TheRalCan said:


> Good afternoon!
> 
> I hope this post finds you well and having a great day! I recently purchased my very first Balenciaga bag from Fashionphile (a 2011 giant brogues city) that I fell in love with. When the below bag was added to the website, I knew I had to have it. The green is gorgeous! While I do trust Fashionphile, when I received the bag today I thought it looks too shiny. It could just be my indoor lighting, but who knows. Would you please authenticate the below bag? I greatly appreciate it and thank you for your assistance!
> 
> (Note: I had trouble with uploading photos and have instead created a shared Google Photos link.)
> 
> *Item Name*: Agneau Giant 12 Gold Town Vert Trefle
> *Item Number*: 522999
> *Seller ID*: Fashionphile
> *Link*: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-gold-town-vert-trefle-522999
> *Photos*: https://photos.app.goo.gl/3no86A28n65Uqgh49


Authentic in my opinion. The agneau bags are pretty shiny at first, I believe Bal puts a protective coating on them.


----------



## SilverVT

Good afternoon - I have done a bunch of research on a bag so I'm hoping you can answer me two quick questions that will solidify my research instead of asking you to do a full review. If you cannot answer, I totally understand. 
Setting the stage: Balenciaga seems to have made the City S for the first time in 2016. The Bag tag indicates f/w 2016 and the bag is, in fact, a City S.
1) Did metallic edge in F/W 2016 come in both gold AND silver hardware?
2) Would 2 ME City S from F/W 2016 have the _exact same bag code_ if one is Gold hardware (tag stamped in GOLD color) and one is Silver hardware (tag stamped in SILVER color)?

Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

SilverVT said:


> Good afternoon - I have done a bunch of research on a bag so I'm hoping you can answer me two quick questions that will solidify my research instead of asking you to do a full review. If you cannot answer, I totally understand.
> Setting the stage: Balenciaga seems to have made the City S for the first time in 2016. The Bag tag indicates f/w 2016 and the bag is, in fact, a City S.
> 1) Did metallic edge in F/W 2016 come in both gold AND silver hardware?
> 2) Would 2 ME City S from F/W 2016 have the _exact same bag code_ if one is Gold hardware (tag stamped in GOLD color) and one is Silver hardware (tag stamped in SILVER color)?
> 
> Thank you!


ME bags were first produced in 2014 and had both silver and gold HW. So I would think it would follow that the City S came in both as well when they started making that size. Style code will be the same on the same style bag with the same style HW, silver vs. gold wouldn't make a difference. Feel free to post the relevant pics if you'd like one of us to take a look.


----------



## SilverVT

muchstuff said:


> ME bags were first produced in 2014 and had both silver and gold HW. So I would think it would follow that the City S came in both as well when they started making that size. Style code will be the same on the same style bag with the same style HW, silver vs. gold wouldn't make a difference. Feel free to post the relevant pics if you'd like one of us to take a look.


Thank you, thank you!! It's from Fashionphile (https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-silver-metallic-edge-s-city-gris-acier-508199), and I have confidence in it being real from them, that was just the only piece I couldn't reconcile for my peace of mind. Especially since I'm sending another item back to them in "exchange" for it (literally a brand new City S that I got from them..it's painful to give it up, I don't think the bag was EVER carried) but the Chevre on the ME is something that fits my lifestyle and style better than the Agneau.


----------



## muchstuff

SilverVT said:


> Thank you, thank you!! It's from Fashionphile (https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-silver-metallic-edge-s-city-gris-acier-508199), and I have confidence in it being real from them, that was just the only piece I couldn't reconcile for my peace of mind. Especially since I'm sending another item back to them in "exchange" for it (literally a brand new City S that I got from them..it's painful to give it up, I don't think the bag was EVER carried) but the Chevre on the ME is something that fits my lifestyle and style better than the Agneau.


I'd go for the chevre as well. They don't have all of the pics we generally need but what I see looks fine and as you say, FP is pretty reliable. Gris acier is a nice choice of colour too!


----------



## lblace

ksuromax said:


> Authentic in my opinion
> indeed, SS 2019
> croc embossed calfskin
> can't say confidently about hw, could be gunmetal, or aged brass?



Thank you very much, not just for the authentication but also the leather/year/hw info


----------



## ksuromax

lblace said:


> Thank you very much, not just for the authentication but also the leather/year/hw info


most welcome


----------



## Caliyoung87

Thank you @muchstuff I asked for additional photos!


----------



## Caliyoung87

@muchstuff  here is the original posting!


			https://posh.mk/fbppwi5oM7
		




Caliyoung87 said:


> Thank you @muchstuff I asked for additional photos!
> View attachment 4775473
> View attachment 4775474
> View attachment 4775482
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775475
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775476
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775477
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775478
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775479
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775480
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775481
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775483
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775484


----------



## muchstuff

Caliyoung87 said:


> @muchstuff  here is the original posting!
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/fbppwi5oM7


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Caliyoung87

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


You rock! Thank you so much


----------



## peacebabe

muchstuff said:


> The other details look fine though. Let's bring a couple more people into this just to check. @ksuromax , @peacebabe, any comments?



Looks fine to me. I ve seen this range before.


----------



## muchstuff

Caliyoung87 said:


> You rock! Thank you so much


My pleasure!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## BagCrayCray

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine to me. I ve seen this range before.


Thank you thank you @peacebabe and @muchstuff. U made my day !!!


----------



## muchstuff

BagCrayCray said:


> Thank you thank you @peacebabe and @muchstuff. U made my day !!!


Any time!


----------



## TheRalCan

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. The agneau bags are pretty shiny at first, I believe Bal puts a protective coating on them.


Thank you very much for your help! I greatly appreciate it.  
One last question, if you don't mind. Is this normal? I thought these were sewn down but it isn't.


----------



## muchstuff

TheRalCan said:


> Thank you very much for your help! I greatly appreciate it.
> One last question, if you don't mind. Is this normal? I thought these were sewn down but it isn't.
> View attachment 4776526


Totally normal.


----------



## nichananmt

Hi guys, this is my first time buying a bag online. I got it a few days ago. The seller said this color is called ‘dark mink gray’ but I’m not sure about it. And is it authentic? Please help. Thanks a lot.

oh the inside tag is ‘300295 1260 v 528147’
Hope the pictures are clear enough. The inside tag is really hard to take a good one.


----------



## ksuromax

nichananmt said:


> Hi guys, this is my first time buying a bag online. I got it a few days ago. The seller said this color is called ‘dark mink gray’ but I’m not sure about it. And is it authentic? Please help. Thanks a lot.
> 
> oh the inside tag is ‘300295 1260 v 528147’
> Hope the pictures are clear enough. The inside tag is really hard to take a good one.
> 
> View attachment 4776902
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776904
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776905
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776906
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776907
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776908
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776909
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776910
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776911


Authentic


----------



## nichananmt

ksuromax said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much=) I have one more question, Is this color really called dark mink gray? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ksuromax

nichananmt said:


> Thank you so much=) I have one more question, Is this color really called dark mink gray? Thanks in advance.


unfortunately these new colours are a mystery, we don't know exact names/codes until one of us actually buys an item and gets full info, our charts are not updated. 
What i can pull out by the search engine tells me that colour code 1260 was used on the Gray Ombre bags in 2014 SS
and also this code is mentioned on the box of 'gray' trainers 
but that's it, i cannot confirm, nor bust this info 
sorry


----------



## nichananmt

ksuromax said:


> unfortunately these new colours are a mystery, we don't know exact names/codes until one of us actually buys an item and gets full info, our charts are not updated.
> What i can pull out by the search engine tells me that colour code 1260 was used on the Gray Ombre bags in 2014 SS
> and also this code is mentioned on the box of 'gray' trainers
> but that's it, i cannot confirm, nor bust this info
> sorry
> 
> View attachment 4777063


That’s ok. Thank you so so much. Hope you have nice day.


----------



## ksuromax

nichananmt said:


> That’s ok. Thank you so so much. Hope you have nice day.


most welcome!


----------



## dolali

Hello,
Can you help me authenticate this bag? thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Hello,
> Can you help me authenticate this bag? thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 4777504
> View attachment 4777506
> View attachment 4777507
> 
> View attachment 4777508
> View attachment 4777509
> View attachment 4777511
> View attachment 4777512
> View attachment 4777513
> View attachment 4777519
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777523


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.



UGH! 

Thank you so much.


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> UGH!
> 
> Thank you so much.


Hope you can return!


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Hope you can return!



I am starting the process! Thanks


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> I am starting the process! Thanks


If there's any problem tell them that the Day bag never has a silver tag.


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> If there's any problem tell them that the Day bag never has a silver tag.



 I will! Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> I will! Thank you!


Any time!


----------



## TheRalCan

muchstuff said:


> Totally normal.


Thanks again! And have a great weekend!


----------



## muchstuff

TheRalCan said:


> Thanks again! And have a great weekend!


You too!


----------



## .violet.

Hello!

Would someone be able to authenticate this bag from eBay?

Item Name: Balenciaga Powder Pink Giant 12 Gold Velo Bag
Item Number: 183629426051
Seller ID: luxbags032012
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...426051?hash=item2ac12aad83:g:u28AAOSwwPBavk33

Thanks so much!


----------



## ksuromax

.violet. said:


> Hello!
> 
> Would someone be able to authenticate this bag from eBay?
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Powder Pink Giant 12 Gold Velo Bag
> Item Number: 183629426051
> Seller ID: luxbags032012
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...426051?hash=item2ac12aad83:g:u28AAOSwwPBavk33
> 
> Thanks so much!


Missing rivets, zipper head and back tag is 'blind', if you can get these pics, please quote your original post for easy tracking when re-posting

thanks


----------



## LittleMissBags

Hi - I’m a long time out of the preloved buying game! Would appreciate some help with this - I know additional photos are necessary but can’t remember what. Thanks!

Item name: Balenciaga silver Grey Pompon bag authentic
Item number: 264771544931
Seller ID: mikeoba
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264771544931


----------



## ksuromax

LittleMissBags said:


> Hi - I’m a long time out of the preloved buying game! Would appreciate some help with this - I know additional photos are necessary but can’t remember what. Thanks!
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga silver Grey Pompon bag authentic
> Item number: 264771544931
> Seller ID: mikeoba
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264771544931


Please, check the first post on the top of the thread, there's a link to the sample pics we need for authentication 
the listing has got only one - front tag, rest all are missing


----------



## LittleMissBags

ksuromax said:


> Please, check the first post on the top of the thread, there's a link to the sample pics we need for authentication
> the listing has got only one - front tag, rest all are missing


Thanks - have asked


----------



## jennmariee

Hi there, I've just bought this rh part-time and was hoping to have it authenticated here (it's from this tradesy listing http://trsy.co/27385889 if that helps at all but I've taken my own photos below). And since it's in my possession I finally don't have to wait on a seller for more photos so feel free to let me know if anything would be easier with a different angle or lighting. Thanks so much!!


----------



## hillaryhath

Item Name: Balenciaga Motocross Classic City Bag
Item Number: n/a
Seller ID: The Real Real
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-77yoa


----------



## muchstuff

jennmariee said:


> Hi there, I've just bought this rh part-time and was hoping to have it authenticated here (it's from this tradesy listing http://trsy.co/27385889 if that helps at all but I've taken my own photos below). And since it's in my possession I finally don't have to wait on a seller for more photos so feel free to let me know if anything would be easier with a different angle or lighting. Thanks so much!!
> 
> View attachment 4780063
> View attachment 4780064
> View attachment 4780065
> View attachment 4780066
> View attachment 4780067
> View attachment 4780068
> View attachment 4780069
> View attachment 4780070


Authentic in my opinion, if I had to guess I'd say 2009 charbon but not sure which season.


----------



## muchstuff

hillaryhath said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga Motocross Classic City Bag
> Item Number: n/a
> Seller ID: The Real Real
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-77yoa


Please see the first post at top of the page for a link which shows the photos needed and the position they should be in.


----------



## jennmariee

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, if I had to guess I'd say 2009 charbon but not sure which season.


Thank you so much!! It definitely has some warmth to it but too dark for chataigne or castagna I think, so charbon makes sense. I love it no matter what you call it. Special thanks to ksuromax for sending me the tradesy listing in the finding thread! All of you here are just wonderful, thanks again!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

jennmariee said:


> Thank you so much!! It definitely has some warmth to it but too dark for chataigne or castagna I think, so charbon makes sense. I love it no matter what you call it. Special thanks to ksuromax for sending me the tradesy listing in the finding thread! All of you here are just wonderful, thanks again!


It's pre 2011 and post S/S 08. Castagna has more red in it to my eye, you're right, this is much darker. Enjoy!


----------



## samfalstaff

Hello: I would greatly appreciate your expertise with this bag. I have the bag in my possession and have taken the attached photos. Thank you so much!

Item: 2005 Balenciaga City
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/2005-Balenciaga-City-5e7ff176216968c556ac407a
Seller: Bergdorfpink


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Hello: I would greatly appreciate your expertise with this bag. I have the bag in my possession and have taken the attached photos. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: 2005 Balenciaga City
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/2005-Balenciaga-City-5e7ff176216968c556ac407a
> Seller: Bergdorfpink
> 
> View attachment 4780171
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780172
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780173
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780174
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780175
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780176
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780177
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780178
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780179


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## samfalstaff

Happy dance! Thanks muchstuff!!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Happy dance! Thanks muchstuff!!


My pleasure!


----------



## ysims

Hello, 

Can anyone help me authenticate this Giant city bag please?

Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

ysims said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone help me authenticate this Giant city bag please?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4780510
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780511
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780512
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780513
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780514
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780515
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780516
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780517


half of the pics are not in proper format
based on what i can see, i say not authentic


----------



## ysims

ksuromax said:


> half of the pics are not in proper format
> based on what i can see, i say not authentic


Thank you so much. The seller claimed that the bag was purchased from Balenciaga shop, looks like she didn't tell the truth


----------



## ksuromax

ysims said:


> Thank you so much. The seller claimed that the bag was purchased from Balenciaga shop, looks like she didn't tell the truth


happens 
hope, you can get your money back


----------



## Tapia

Hi,
I'm new to this so I'm hoping I'm doing it right  

Can somebody help me with this bag, please?


----------



## ksuromax

Tapia said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to this so I'm hoping I'm doing it right
> 
> Can somebody help me with this bag, please?
> 
> View attachment 4780553
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780554
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780555
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780556
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780557
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780558
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780559


Please, check the first post at the top, there's a lonk with sample pics required for authentication 
get them, and please, forward facing, no angle, no bending, no blurred and re-post


----------



## SilverVT

muchstuff said:


> I'd go for the chevre as well. They don't have all of the pics we generally need but what I see looks fine and as you say, FP is pretty reliable. Gris acier is a nice choice of colour too!


I just got the bag, everything looks great with it (bales, rivets, zippers), and whoa is the chevre is super thick and nice! Thank you again for your help! 
Now off to figure out how to make the leather stop squeaking where it is wrapped around the metal ring that connects the handles to the body.


----------



## Vetdk

Dear purseforum
Can you help me authenticate this Balenciaga velo? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ksuromax

Vetdk said:


> Dear purseforum
> Can you help me authenticate this Balenciaga velo? Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 4781512
> View attachment 4781513
> View attachment 4781514
> View attachment 4781515
> View attachment 4781516
> View attachment 4781517
> View attachment 4781518
> View attachment 4781519
> View attachment 4781520
> View attachment 4781521


you're missing the bale picture but other markers look good, i tend to say authentic


----------



## Vetdk

ksuromax said:


> you're missing the bale picture but other markers look good, i tend to say authentic


Yes. You’re right. How could I forget?!? Here it is. Thanks


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## msgnoob

Just bought a city bag this weekend. It will be arriving tomorrow. Will post here to help with authentication.


----------



## ksuromax

Vetdk said:


> Yes. You’re right. How could I forget?!? Here it is. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781599


 good to go!


----------



## Tropevoli

Hi anyone can help to authenticate this ? And please anyone know what color the name is this? Thanks before ♥️


----------



## Vetdk

ksuromax said:


> good to go!


Thanks


----------



## ksuromax

Tropevoli said:


> Hi anyone can help to authenticate this ? And please anyone know what color the name is this? Thanks before ♥
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781694
> View attachment 4781695
> View attachment 4781696
> View attachment 4781697
> View attachment 4781698
> View attachment 4781704
> View attachment 4781705
> View attachment 4781706
> View attachment 4781709
> View attachment 4781710
> View attachment 4781711
> View attachment 4781712


Authentic 
2010 FW colour name Pivione, lambskin


----------



## Tropevoli

ksuromax said:


> Authentic
> 2010 FW colour name Pivione, lambskin


 WoW Thanks again @ksuromax  do I need to send more photos again ? sorry my photos wasn't complete


----------



## ksuromax

Tropevoli said:


> WoW Thanks again @ksuromax  do I need to send more photos again ? sorry my photos wasn't complete


most welcome! 
nope, these are fine


----------



## calliope17

Hi please can you help to authenticate this bag  

Item name: Balenciaga mini SHW
Serial number: 390160.6310.Z.526147
Seller : private

This is my first balenciaga i have no idea if its authentic or not. I found locally!

Any help would be appreciated. Thank youuu so much


----------



## muchstuff

calliope17 said:


> Hi please can you help to authenticate this bag
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga mini SHW
> Serial number: 390160.6310.Z.526147
> Seller : private
> 
> This is my first balenciaga i have no idea if its authentic or not. I found locally!
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thank youuu so much
> 
> View attachment 4781956
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781957
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781958
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781959
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781960
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781961


Please see the post at top of the page for a link to photos needed and the position they should be in.


----------



## calliope17

muchstuff said:


> Please see the post at top of the page for a link to photos needed and the position they should be in.


 
hey there! Thanks for the quick reply! Those are the photos I have at the moment. I have asked for more photos!


Link: https://carousell.app.link/J7Dh0YOwX7


----------



## muchstuff

calliope17 said:


> hey there! Thanks for the quick reply! Those are the photos I have at the moment. I have asked for more photos!
> 
> 
> Link: https://carousell.app.link/J7Dh0YOwX7



Unfortunately most of the detailed pics we need are missing.


----------



## calliope17

muchstuff said:


> Unfortunately most of the detailed pics we need are missing.



Thanks love! I’ve asked for more photos and will upload them ASAP. Might be in a few hours though as it’s 2am here! Thanks again


----------



## Tropevoli

ksuromax said:


> most welcome!
> nope, these are fine


Thanks so much ♥️♥️♥️♥️


----------



## Effie 90

I hope ill do this right.. can you help me authenticate this preloved Balenciaga classic metallic edge? I think i took a lot of pictures i hope it helps. What got me thinking was the X in the date code because i couldn't find the season, the single B on the zipper, the stamped foiled logo and the leather is kind of stiff but the seller said is calfskin (i dont have the original paper to check it). Does balenciaga uses this leather now, if it's a newer bag? The only year i found that the brand was using it on citys was 2007or2008. Thanks
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
ki


----------



## M&Mthomas

Hi. Could you please see if this envelope is authentic?
Thank you so much.








						Balenciaga Giant Envelope Clutch Bag In Mustard Yellow.  | eBay
					

Color: Mustard yellow. - Giant studs. - 1 zipper pocket, 1 slip pocket secured by snap tab closure. - Magnetic snap tab closure. - 1 zipper pocket. - Mild scratches and oxidation on magnetic snap tab closure.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## calliope17

calliope17 said:


> Hi please can you help to authenticate this bag
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga mini SHW
> Serial number: 390160.6310.Z.526147
> Seller : private
> 
> This is my first balenciaga i have no idea if its authentic or not. I found locally!
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thank youuu so much
> 
> View attachment 4781956
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781957
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781958
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781959
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781960
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781961


 Hey there! I’ve obtained more photos!! Please if you can help me. I would be so very appreciative as we are meeting today to close the transaction!


----------



## muchstuff

calliope17 said:


> Hey there! I’ve obtained more photos!! Please if you can help me. I would be so very appreciative as we are meeting today to close the transaction!
> 
> View attachment 4782381
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782382
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782383
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782384
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782385
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782386
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782387
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782388
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782389
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782390
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782391
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782392


Sorry but the tag pics aren't facing the camera, they're all at an angle. We need to be able to see each number and letter clearly and I can't with these pics. Please ask the seller to have the tag front and back facing the camera with no bends or angles.


----------



## calliope17

muchstuff said:


> Unfortunately most of the detailed pics we need are missing.


 
Hopefully the additional photos solved the issue! Thank you so much again. Truly appreciative!


----------



## calliope17

muchstuff said:


> Sorry but the tag pics aren't facing the camera, they're all at an angle. We need to be able to see each number and letter clearly and I can't with these pics. Please ask the seller to have the tag front and back facing the camera with no bends or angles.


I’ll do that now!


----------



## muchstuff

Effie 90 said:


> I hope ill do this right.. can you help me authenticate this preloved Balenciaga classic metallic edge? I think i took a lot of pictures i hope it helps. What got me thinking was the X in the date code because i couldn't find the season, the single B on the zipper, the stamped foiled logo and the leather is kind of stiff but the seller said is calfskin (i dont have the original paper to check it). Does balenciaga uses this leather now, if it's a newer bag? The only year i found that the brand was using it on citys was 2007or2008. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782001
> View attachment 4781996
> View attachment 4781997
> View attachment 4781998
> View attachment 4781999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782002
> View attachment 4782003
> View attachment 4782004
> View attachment 4782005
> View attachment 4782007
> View attachment 4782008
> View attachment 4782009


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> Hi. Could you please see if this envelope is authentic?
> Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Giant Envelope Clutch Bag In Mustard Yellow.  | eBay
> 
> 
> Color: Mustard yellow. - Giant studs. - 1 zipper pocket, 1 slip pocket secured by snap tab closure. - Magnetic snap tab closure. - 1 zipper pocket. - Mild scratches and oxidation on magnetic snap tab closure.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk


Three of the pics are stock photos so not helpful. Missing the back of the zipper head and we need a clear pic of the tag back.


----------



## calliope17

calliope17 said:


> I’ll do that now!



I’m still waiting for a reply! >< but found this shot! Is it good enough ❤️


----------



## calliope17

calliope17 said:


> I’m still waiting for a reply! >< but found this shot! Is it good enough ❤
> 
> View attachment 4782404


Here you go!!


----------



## muchstuff

calliope17 said:


> Here you go!!
> 
> View attachment 4782407
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782408
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782409
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782410
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782411


It looks like some of the foil has come off the numbers so I'm sure this is the best she can do. I'm going with authentic in my opinion. Colour code is for rose des sables.


----------



## calliope17

muchstuff said:


> It looks like some of the foil has come off the numbers so I'm sure this is the best she can do. I'm going with authentic in my opinion. Colour code is for rose des sables.


Aw thank you love! Yeah ! I was so confused with the quotes and all the googling in the world didn’t help! some of the metallic edge mini city has a “300295” and some had a “390160”. I ended up posting lol after 3 hours of aggressive googling! ❤

Do you happen to know which leather this is? She said she has no clue!


----------



## muchstuff

calliope17 said:


> Aw thank you love! Yeah ! I was so confused with the quotes and all the googling in the world didn’t help! some of the metallic edge mini city has a “300295” and some had a “390160”. I ended up posting lol after 3 hours of aggressive googling! ❤
> 
> Do you happen to know which leather this is? She said she has no clue!


300295 is the mini City with classic hardware   .


----------



## calliope17

muchstuff said:


> 300295 is the mini City with classic hardware   .



Ah! Sheesh. What a goon I am! Do you happen to know which leather I am buying? lol.


----------



## muchstuff

calliope17 said:


> Ah! Sheesh. What a goon I am! Do you happen to know which leather I am buying? lol.


The metallic edge is chevre (goat) leather, sturdier than agneau (lamb) and it ages really nicely. It'll take little longer to soften up but I'd take chevre over agneau pretty much every time.


----------



## calliope17

muchstuff said:


> The metallic edge is chevre (goat) leather, sturdier than agneau (lamb) and it ages really nicely. It'll take little longer to soften up but I'd take chevre over agneau pretty much every time.


 
As thank you sweetheart! So glad to know what I am Actually buying - Color and leather was a big mystery!


----------



## muchstuff

calliope17 said:


> As thank you sweetheart! So glad to know what I am Actually buying - Color and leather was a big mystery!


Enjoy!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## M&Mthomas

muchstuff said:


> Three of the pics are stock photos so not helpful. Missing the back of the zipper head and we need a clear pic of the tag back.


Thank you. I will message the seller and ask for them


----------



## M&Mthomas

M&Mthomas said:


> Hi. Could you please see if this envelope is authentic?
> Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Giant Envelope Clutch Bag In Mustard Yellow.  | eBay
> 
> 
> Color: Mustard yellow. - Giant studs. - 1 zipper pocket, 1 slip pocket secured by snap tab closure. - Magnetic snap tab closure. - 1 zipper pocket. - Mild scratches and oxidation on magnetic snap tab closure.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk


Hi. The seller has added more pictures. Please let me know if it's ok now for authenticate. Thank you


----------



## calliope17

muchstuff said:


> Enjoy!



Thanks! I just got it! Just wanted to ask. Is the leather supposed to sag like this? Seller said it’s a brand new never used bag. She had only kept it stuffed since buying it


----------



## muchstuff

calliope17 said:


> Thanks! I just got it! Just wanted to ask. Is the leather supposed to sag like this? Seller said it’s a brand new never used bag. She had only kept it stuffed since buying it
> 
> View attachment 4782679
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782681


Hard to say. Does it look at all like it’s been carried? Did she condition it to help soften it? Always unanswered questions when you’re buying pre-loved.


----------



## calliope17

muchstuff said:


> Hard to say. Does it look at all like it’s been carried? Did she condition it to help soften it? Always unanswered questions when you’re buying pre-loved.



Hey girl! Hardware is pristine. No scratches on the studs or on the rivets or on the hooks. Handles And corners look new. Moreover, the seller swears that it’s brand new. But She didn’t condition it. It was quite stuffed though. I asked another seller who is selling the same model but used about 20 times in lambskin - and it was a lot more structured than my Chevre. She says the slouch is a function of Bal’s bags but I thought it’s over time and Not when it’s unused.


----------



## muchstuff

calliope17 said:


> Hey girl! Hardware is pristine. No scratches on the studs or on the rivets or on the hooks. Handles And corners look new. Moreover, the seller swears that it’s brand new. But She didn’t condition it. It was quite stuffed though. I asked another seller who is selling the same model but used about 20 times in lambskin - and it was a lot more structured than my Chevre. She says the slouch is a function of Bal’s bags but I thought it’s over time and Not when it’s unused.
> 
> View attachment 4782773


Colour in that pic looks totally different? Can you take a pic in outdoor light? If you want to repost your own pics now that you have the bag I can take another look to be sure it’s the same bag.


----------



## calliope17

muchstuff said:


> Colour in that pic looks totally different? Can you take a pic in outdoor light? If you want to repost your own pics now that you have the bag I can take another look to be sure it’s the same bag.



Aw thanks! You are a gem. It’s 10.30pm here but I’ve tried to take photos in white light


----------



## muchstuff

calliope17 said:


> Aw thanks! You are a gem. It’s 10.30pm here but I’ve tried to take photos in white light
> 
> View attachment 4782788
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782789
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782790
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782791
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782792
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782793
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782794
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782795
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782796
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782797
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782798


Can you give me a bale and a rivet?


----------



## calliope17

muchstuff said:


> Can you give me a bale and a rivet?



Absolutely!


----------



## muchstuff

calliope17 said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> View attachment 4782801
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782802
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782803
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782804
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782805


The bale is the thing on the end of the strap, kind of a loop with a clasp on the end. Flat to the camera please.


----------



## calliope17

muchstuff said:


> The bale is the thing on the end of the strap, kind of a loop with a clasp on the end. Flat to the camera please.



Oh! My apologies!


----------



## muchstuff

calliope17 said:


> Oh! My apologies!
> 
> View attachment 4782811
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782812
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782813


I don't see anything that would lead me to think the bag wasn't authentic. I can't explain why it's softened, the agneau bags are very shiny when new, maybe that coating helps to keep them stiffer, I really have no idea. We only have the seller's word and while I'm by no means saying she isn't honest we can't verify what she says either.
I've put the question out to a couple of the other authenticators on this thread to see if they have any input on the matter.


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> Hi. The seller has added more pictures. Please let me know if it's ok now for authenticate. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4782562
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782563


Looks fine to me.


----------



## calliope17

muchstuff said:


> I don't see anything that would lead me to think the bag wasn't authentic. I can't explain why it's softened, the agneau bags are very shiny when new, maybe that coating helps to keep them stiffer, I really have no idea. We only have the seller's word and while I'm by no means saying she isn't honest we can't verify what she says either.
> I've put the question out to a couple of the other authenticators on this thread to see if they have any input on the matter.



Aw thanks for confirming the bag is authentic! The leather isn’t very shiny as you would expect from a Chevre. It seems to be like a Hermes Chevre (without that shine, you speak of) vs the Bal Chevre. So I am quite confused as well. But let’s see what the others think!


----------



## muchstuff

calliope17 said:


> Aw thanks for confirming the bag is authentic! The leather isn’t very shiny as you would expect from a Chevre. It seems to be like a Hermes Chevre (without that shine, you speak of) vs the Bal Chevre. So I am quite confused as well. But let’s see what the others think!


Chevre isn't generally as shiny as the agneau bags. A duller shine IMO.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## calliope17

muchstuff said:


> Chevre isn't generally as shiny as the agneau bags. A duller shine IMO.


oh I see! Thanks for the information! Btw is the Color code the last few numbers after The alphabet code? I super love this mini. My first bal and all. But just a little disappointed with the slouch!


----------



## muchstuff

calliope17 said:


> oh I see! Thanks for the information! Btw is the Color code the last few numbers after The alphabet code? I super love this mini. My first bal and all. But just a little disappointed with the slouch!


Colour code is 6310. ETA: I'd check the bag interior very carefully for any signs of use. Look at the seams in the interior zipped pocket, the slip pockets. Slouch is generally consistent with use.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I don't see anything that would lead me to think the bag wasn't authentic. I can't explain why it's softened, the agneau bags are very shiny when new, maybe that coating helps to keep them stiffer, I really have no idea. We only have the seller's word and while I'm by no means saying she isn't honest we can't verify what she says either.
> I've put the question out to a couple of the other authenticators on this thread to see if they have any input on the matter.





calliope17 said:


> Aw thanks for confirming the bag is authentic! The leather isn’t very shiny as you would expect from a Chevre. It seems to be like a Hermes Chevre (without that shine, you speak of) vs the Bal Chevre. So I am quite confused as well. But let’s see what the others think!


I second Muchstuff, the bag looks perfectly authentic to me, too
but call me a grumpy old *itch, but i can't believe it was not used.
Carefully, very accurately, very gently, but used.
It's 2017 bag, 3 y/o, i really doubt it was kept in the dustbag without use AT ALL for all this time.
It does not reduce her beauty, or value, since there are no visible signs of wear, but it has developed that yummy slouch that Bal bags are known and loved for


----------



## M&Mthomas

muchstuff said:


> Looks fine to me.


Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> Thank you


My pleasure!


----------



## msgnoob

Hi Guys - Could you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you!

I recently got it online during NM 4th of July sale. I just got a little scared after reading posts here of 2 people getting fake Balenciaga and Fendi from the store. I know these are very rare instances but given the amount of money I spent, I needed some reassurance. I was honestly a little disappointed with how they packaged the bag. As you may notice, the dust bag is very crumpled. They placed it inside the bag and the bag came in a really small box. I am just comparing it with my experience ordering directly from the Mulberry store. The bag was nicely packaged and even came in with the store paper bag.


----------



## peacebabe

calliope17 said:


> oh I see! Thanks for the information! Btw is the Color code the last few numbers after The alphabet code? I super love this mini. My first bal and all. But just a little disappointed with the slouch!


I dun see any red flag too. 

Just FYI, this range of Bal bags are not meant to be structured. It WILL eventually slouch


----------



## ksuromax

msgnoob said:


> Hi Guys - Could you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you!
> 
> I recently got it online during NM 4th of July sale. I just got a little scared after reading posts here of 2 people getting fake Balenciaga and Fendi from the store. I know these are very rare instances but given the amount of money I spent, I needed some reassurance. I was honestly a little disappointed with how they packaged the bag. As you may notice, the dust bag is very crumpled. They placed it inside the bag and the bag came in a really small box. I am just comparing it with my experience ordering directly from the Mulberry store. The bag was nicely packaged and even came in with the store paper bag.
> 
> View attachment 4783428
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783429
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783430
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783431
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783432
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783434
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783435
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783438
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783439
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783440
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783441
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783445


Authentic, last season AW'19


----------



## msgnoob

ksuromax said:


> Authentic, last season AW'19


Thank you!


----------



## lalapurplelala

Hello, is it okay for you to authenticate this bag. Photos are provided by the seller. I am new to the brand and I just want to make sure. I cannot find this color on the color swatches from Balenciaga but the seller said it is Taupe bought in early 2018.

Item name: Belenciaga Mini in Taupe with GHW
Seller: from an app called Carousell

thank you for your help!


----------



## ksuromax

lalapurplelala said:


> Hello, is it okay for you to authenticate this bag. Photos are provided by the seller. I am new to the brand and I just want to make sure. I cannot find this color on the color swatches from Balenciaga but the seller said it is Taupe bought in early 2018.
> 
> Item name: Belenciaga Mini in Taupe with GHW
> Seller: from an app called Carousell
> 
> thank you for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783793
> View attachment 4783792
> View attachment 4783790
> View attachment 4783789
> View attachment 4783788


Pictures are not good for authentication, but even from these shots i can say it's NOT authentic, please, avoid


----------



## lalapurplelala

ksuromax said:


> Pictures are not good for authentication, but even from these shots i can say it's NOT authentic, please, avoid



Oh my thank you for the quick response! Just as I thought since I cannot find any info about the color and year as they are not matching up.
 thank you


----------



## ksuromax

lalapurplelala said:


> Oh my thank you for the quick response! Just as I thought since I cannot find any info about the color and year as they are not matching up.
> thank you


any time 
it's not about colour, it's about other inconsistencies i can see from these blurry pics


----------



## lalapurplelala

ksuromax said:


> any time
> it's not about colour, it's about other inconsistencies i can see from these blurry pics


If only the seller provided HQ pics it would be much better. An untrained eye can be easily fooled such as mine. Been going back and forth researching but nothing comes up so I had to ask here. What a relief.


----------



## ksuromax

lalapurplelala said:


> If only the seller provided HQ pics it would be much better. An untrained eye can be easily fooled such as mine. Been going back and forth researching but nothing comes up so I had to ask here. What a relief.


that's why always better to ask before buying, we are happy to help


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## kerryisntreal

Hello! Kindly asking for help with this mini first keychain. I purchased from Vestiaire. Mostly seems fine to me, but since I’ve never had one of these before figured another set of eyes would be good (also the zipper is throwing me)!  Thanks 

Lmk if you need more/better photos, esp of the leather tag - I found it particularly difficult to capture well!


----------



## muchstuff

kerryisntreal said:


> Hello! Kindly asking for help with this mini first keychain. I purchased from Vestiaire. Mostly seems fine to me, but since I’ve never had one of these before figured another set of eyes would be good (also the zipper is throwing me)!  Thanks
> 
> Lmk if you need more/better photos, esp of the leather tag - I found it particularly difficult to capture well!
> 
> View attachment 4786078
> View attachment 4786079
> View attachment 4786080
> View attachment 4786081
> View attachment 4786082
> View attachment 4786083
> View attachment 4786084
> View attachment 4786085
> View attachment 4786086


Looks fine to me, have to admit I've never seen the back of a zipper head on these so can't comment on that, but the rest looks good so I'm assuming it's OK too. @ksuromax , @peacebabe @Conni618 , have you ever seen the zipper head on the mini minis?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Looks fine to me, have to admit I've never seen the back of a zipper head on these so can't comment on that, but the rest looks good so I'm assuming it's OK too. @ksuromax , @peacebabe @Conni618 , have you ever seen the zipper head on the mini minis?


unfortunately i am of no help here, sorry


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> unfortunately i am of no help here, sorry


Thanks anyway, I'm guessing they needed to change brands for the little zippers.


----------



## tatertot

muchstuff said:


> Looks fine to me, have to admit I've never seen the back of a zipper head on these so can't comment on that, but the rest looks good so I'm assuming it's OK too. @ksuromax , @peacebabe @Conni618 , have you ever seen the zipper head on the mini minis?



I just checked mine and it has the same zipper as the one shown above. I had never noticed. I agree that it's likely they had to switch brands for the tiny specialty zipper.


----------



## muchstuff

tatertot said:


> I just checked mine and it has the same zipper as the one shown above. I had never noticed. I agree that it's likely they had to switch brands for the tiny specialty zipper.


Thanks for checking!


----------



## kerryisntreal

muchstuff said:


> Thanks anyway, I'm guessing they needed to change brands for the little zippers.





tatertot said:


> I just checked mine and it has the same zipper as the one shown above. I had never noticed. I agree that it's likely they had to switch brands for the tiny specialty zipper.



Thanks!!


----------



## muchstuff

kerryisntreal said:


> Thanks!!


Any time!


----------



## Narnanz

Could I have an opinion on this City
Link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/841222/city
Seller Mik C Designer Wardrobe 
Comments..I did ask for more photos but says she cant add without deleting some already uploaded...not sure if there is enough for you to authenticate


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Could I have an opinion on this City
> Link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/841222/city
> Seller Mik C Designer Wardrobe
> Comments..I did ask for more photos but says she cant add without deleting some already uploaded...not sure if there is enough for you to authenticate


It would be nice to see the rivet and the bale, what I see looks OK, fairly faded S/S 06 emerald.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> It would be nice to see the rivet and the bale, what I see looks OK, fairly faded S/S 06 emerald.


thank you...thought it might be a bit faded...may I ask what leather for interest sake.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> thank you...thought it might be a bit faded...may I ask what leather for interest sake.


Chevre. Some of the 06 bags were known for fading, according to @CeeJay Bal changed their leather source in S/S 06 and people were so unhappy with it that they switched again in F/W to a different supplier. Or back to the original one, I'm not clear on that. I don't know if ALL S/S 06 bags had "bad" leather or if it was more of a fading problem, or both.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Chevre. Some of the 06 bags were known for fading, according to @CeeJay Bal changed their leather source in S/S 06 and people were so unhappy with it that they switched again in F/W to a different supplier. Or back to the original one, I'm not clear on that. I don't know if ALL S/S 06 bags had "bad" leather or if it was more of a fading problem, or both.


thank you..its much appreciated 
The photos really arent great enough for me to make a decision on it condition wise. I will think about it.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> thank you..its much appreciated
> The photos really arent great enough for me to make a decision on it condition wise. I will think about it.


Photos are everything when you're buying online, I wish more sellers realized that.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Photos are everything when you're buying online, I wish more sellers realized that.


It doesnt help that Im working on a tablet that wont let me enlarge much. Will have to wait  til Im on the work computer.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> It would be nice to see the rivet and the bale, what I see looks OK, fairly faded S/S 06 emerald.


she has added more photos of the zipper , rivit and bale but lost the tag photos. Cant understand why she cant add extra photos to her listing. I have on my listings.


----------



## peacebabe

muchstuff said:


> Looks fine to me, have to admit I've never seen the back of a zipper head on these so can't comment on that, but the rest looks good so I'm assuming it's OK too. @ksuromax , @peacebabe @Conni618 , have you ever seen the zipper head on the mini minis?



I didn't manage to see the zipper head too~ . But other features look fine though


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> she has added more photos of the zipper , rivit and bale but lost the tag photos. Cant understand why she cant add extra photos to her listing. I have on my listings.


Some sites limit the amount of photos you’re allowed to upload. Do you have a link to the new photos?


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Some sites limit the amount of photos you’re allowed to upload. Do you have a link to the new photos?





			https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/841222/city
		

Shes changed them back sorry...just a photo  of the zipper head


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/841222/city
> 
> 
> Shes changed them back sorry...just a photo  of the zipper head


What’s available to be seen looks fine.


----------



## whateve

Authentic Balenciaga Motorcycle City Bag!!! Cute!!! Orange!! Gorgeous Leather!!  | eBay
					

<p>Balenciaga Motorcycle City Bag!!! Cute!!! Orange!!. Condition is Pre-owned. Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.</p><br><p>I have the straps and all attachments including the mirror. Please see pictures. Can be used as handbag or shoulder bag. To use as shoulder bag, left side leather needs to be...



					www.ebay.com
				



seller:  rebeccablack88 
203047626761 
Authentic Balenciaga Motorcycle City Bag!!! Cute!!! Orange!! Gorgeous Leather!!

I know there aren't all the pictures required but I suspect this is fake and just want to know if you agree so I can report it.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Authentic Balenciaga Motorcycle City Bag!!! Cute!!! Orange!! Gorgeous Leather!!  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>Balenciaga Motorcycle City Bag!!! Cute!!! Orange!!. Condition is Pre-owned. Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.</p><br><p>I have the straps and all attachments including the mirror. Please see pictures. Can be used as handbag or shoulder bag. To use as shoulder bag, left side leather needs to be...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seller:  rebeccablack88
> 203047626761
> Authentic Balenciaga Motorcycle City Bag!!! Cute!!! Orange!! Gorgeous Leather!!
> 
> I know there aren't all the pictures required but I suspect this is fake and just want to know if you agree so I can report it.


You’re right, it’s fake.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> You’re right, it’s fake.


Thanks! I'm learning!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Thanks! I'm learning!


----------



## babibarbie

Hi all  
Pls anyone can let me know if this Balenciaga papier A4 zip is authentic? I dont have the bag in my hands so those are the only pics I have! Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

babibarbie said:


> Hi all
> Pls anyone can let me know if this Balenciaga papier A4 zip is authentic? I dont have the bag in my hands so those are the only pics I have! Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 4788224
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788225
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788226
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788227
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788228
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788229
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788230
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788231
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788232
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788233


What I see looks good but when you get the bag feel free to repost with pics of the back of the zipper head and the rivet. Reference this post number if you do so.


----------



## babibarbie

muchstuff said:


> What I see looks good but when you get the bag feel free to repost with pics of the back of the zipper head and the rivet. Reference this post number if you do so.


 Thank you so much!!!! Will do


----------



## muchstuff

babibarbie said:


> Thank you so much!!!! Will do


My pleasure!


----------



## ksuromax

babibarbie said:


> Hi all
> Pls anyone can let me know if this Balenciaga papier A4 zip is authentic? I dont have the bag in my hands so those are the only pics I have! Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 4788224
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788225
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788226
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788227
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788228
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788229
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788230
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788231
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788232
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788233





muchstuff said:


> What I see looks good but when you get the bag feel free to repost with pics of the back of the zipper head and the rivet. Reference this post number if you do so.


a small remark - there's no rivet on the Papier, but there's bale, and that's what we need to see


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> a small remark - there's no rivet on the Papier, but there's bale, and that's what we need to see


No rivet holding the handles on? I’ll have to look at mine  .


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> No rivet holding the handles on? I’ll have to look at mine  .


nope, just plain round flat studs


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> nope, just plain round flat studs


Still a marker of a sort then.


----------



## Ichooonk

Hello, can u help me to authenticate this bag, thanks


----------



## ksuromax

Ichooonk said:


> Hello, can u help me to authenticate this bag, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788612
> View attachment 4788613
> View attachment 4788614
> View attachment 4788615
> View attachment 4788616
> View attachment 4788617
> View attachment 4788618
> View attachment 4788619
> View attachment 4788613


Authentic in my opinion


----------



## babibarbie

ksuromax said:


> a small remark - there's no rivet on the Papier, but there's bale, and that's what we need to see


What is a bale???? Bag will be here by Friday so I will post more pics! Something that I just noticed after I got it, the strings are split I hope I can love it like this...


----------



## Ichooonk

ksuromax said:


> Authentic in my opinion



thanx so much


----------



## ksuromax

babibarbie said:


> What is a bale???? Bag will be here by Friday so I will post more pics! Something that I just noticed after I got it, the strings are split I hope I can love it like this...


bale is the clasp on the 2 ends of the strap, it holds the bag rings
are you sure they are split? there are 2 ends of one long tassel
but, even if they are split, a drop of white glue (i use my kids' school one) can stick them together, just leave it to dry under the press of a book, or something similar, flat and heavy


----------



## ksuromax

Ichooonk said:


> thanx so much


my pleasure


----------



## babibarbie

ksuromax said:


> bale is the clasp on the 2 ends of the strap, it holds the bag rings
> are you sure they are split? there are 2 ends of one long tassel
> but, even if they are split, a drop of white glue (i use my kids' school one) can stick them together, just leave it to dry under the press of a book, something similar, flat and heavy


For the pics they look like splits! But I will glue as you said  Thank you so much ! I will be back with pics of the bag on my end!


----------



## ksuromax

babibarbie said:


> For the pics they look like splits! But I will glue as you said  Thank you so much ! I will be back with pics of the bag on my end!


yes, i took a second look, and they are split
but this is very easy to fix, totally no reason to decline the blue beauty!


----------



## babibarbie

ksuromax said:


> yes, i took a second look, and they are split
> but this is very easy to fix, totally no reason to decline the blue beauty!


 Will do! Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

babibarbie said:


> Will do! Thank you so much!!!!!


my pleasure


----------



## peacebabe

babibarbie said:


> Hi all
> Pls anyone can let me know if this Balenciaga papier A4 zip is authentic? I dont have the bag in my hands so those are the only pics I have! Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 4788224
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788225
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788226
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788227
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788228
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788229
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788230
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788231
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788232
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788233


BTW, i don't know which size you are looking for exactly, this one here is not Papier A4 nor Mini A4. This is A6


----------



## babibarbie

peacebabe said:


> BTW, i don't know which size you are looking for exactly, this one here is not Papier A4 nor Mini A4. This is A6


Omg really??she sold as A4!


----------



## peacebabe

babibarbie said:


> Omg really??she sold as A4!
> 
> View attachment 4789918
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789920


She sold it as Mini A4, but the style number belongs to A6 which is slightly bigger than Mini A4. That was why I asked if there is specifically a size u r looking for


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## babibarbie

peacebabe said:


> She sold it as Mini A4, but the style number belongs to A6 which is slightly bigger than Mini A4. That was why I asked if there is specifically a size u r looking for


Do you think it is fake? I will get it tomorrow and measure to see if is A4 or A6!!! Super worried now


----------



## babibarbie

It does looks bigger in the model in this other pic! I will measure once I get it! Thank you so much!


----------



## ksuromax

babibarbie said:


> It does looks bigger in the model in this other pic! I will measure once I get it! Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 4789936


imho, A6 is still a mini of a bag, for me personally it's too small (A4 mini is a bag charm for me ), i don't think you will be disappointed, it's a question of personal preference, of course, but either is a small bag, not a big difference between them


----------



## peacebabe

babibarbie said:


> Do you think it is fake? I will get it tomorrow and measure to see if is A4 or A6!!! Super worried now


No, not that I think it's fake. Just to let you be aware of what you are buying


----------



## babibarbie

peacebabe said:


> No, not that I think it's fake. Just to let you be aware of what you are buying



Oh I know, I was looking for a small tote to wear daily ! In fact, I love purses and have a closet only with them but I always ended up only carrying my wallets lol So, Im starting to get small purses, like crossbody ones, to wear them on the go! Either A4 or A6 sizes would be fine!!! Like you said, not much difference on the size!


----------



## babibarbie

Hi ladies! I got the purse now! Took more few pics! The others are on the post #15.925. If you need anything in particular pls let me know! Thank you so much


----------



## hanbanan

Hi everyone! 

I recently bought a Balenciaga Sunday Tote from a seller who promised me authenticity. Since I'm not an expert, I hoped to get some thoughts on the bag's authenticity from you guys. Here are some pics I took of the bag. I hope they suffice.

*Front (bag full):*




*Front (bag empty):*




*Back:




Front buckle:




Rivet:




Zipper:




Tag (front):




Tag (back):




Miscellaneous:





Notes: *The leather of the bag feels buttery and genuine, but a couple of things that put me off are the tag and the serial number. I would love for this bag to be authentic like the seller promised, but I can't help but have my doubts.

If you need additional pictures or information, please let me know. This is my first time posting on this forum and I don't wanna leave a bad impression.

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## glossimer

Hello, I hope someone can please help authenticate this bag. I’m kinda hoping to purchase and restore it if it’s authentic. Unfortunately, these are the only photos the seller provided. Thank you so much!


----------



## ksuromax

hanbanan said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I recently bought a Balenciaga Sunday Tote from a seller who promised me authenticity. Since I'm not an expert, I hoped to get some thoughts on the bag's authenticity from you guys. Here are some pics I took of the bag. I hope they suffice.
> 
> *Front (bag full):*
> 
> View attachment 4791964
> 
> 
> *Front (bag empty):*
> 
> View attachment 4791965
> 
> 
> *Back:
> 
> View attachment 4791966
> 
> 
> Front buckle:
> 
> View attachment 4791967
> 
> 
> Rivet:
> 
> View attachment 4791968
> 
> 
> Zipper:
> 
> View attachment 4791969
> 
> 
> Tag (front):
> 
> View attachment 4791970
> 
> 
> Tag (back):
> 
> View attachment 4791973
> 
> 
> Miscellaneous:
> 
> View attachment 4791974
> 
> 
> 
> Notes: *The leather of the bag feels buttery and genuine, but a couple of things that put me off are the tag and the serial number. I would love for this bag to be authentic like the seller promised, but I can't help but have my doubts.
> 
> If you need additional pictures or information, please let me know. This is my first time posting on this forum and I don't wanna leave a bad impression.
> 
> Thanks in advance guys!


what exactly bugs you? 
all looks legit to me 
228750 corresponds to the model - Sunday


----------



## ksuromax

glossimer said:


> Hello, I hope someone can please help authenticate this bag. I’m kinda hoping to purchase and restore it if it’s authentic. Unfortunately, these are the only photos the seller provided. Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 4792064
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792065
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792066
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792067
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792068
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792069
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792071


horrid fake, please, avoid


----------



## ksuromax

babibarbie said:


> Hi ladies! I got the purse now! Took more few pics! The others are on the post #15.925. If you need anything in particular pls let me know! Thank you so much
> 
> View attachment 4791315
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791316
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791317
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791318
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791319


i don't see anything alarming 
how do you like the size?


----------



## babibarbie

ksuromax said:


> i don't see anything alarming
> how do you like the size?


Thank you!!! I looooooooooooove this bag so much! Its snall bit very spacious! I will measure it and check if is A6 instead A4! Yesterday I checked the length only and it is 10”! But the important is that this beauty is authentic!!!! ❤️❤️


----------



## ksuromax

babibarbie said:


> Thank you!!! I looooooooooooove this bag so much! Its snall bit very spacious! I will measure it and *check if is A6 instead A4*! Yesterday I checked the length only and it is 10”! But the important is that this beauty is authentic!!!! ❤❤


my pleasure  
IT IS A6, the model code is 370926


----------



## ysims

Hi ladies,
If you could help to authenticate this Balenciaga Black giant city with gold hardware, I would be most grateful. Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

ysims said:


> Hi ladies,
> If you could help to authenticate this Balenciaga Black giant city with gold hardware, I would be most grateful. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792100
> View attachment 4792101
> View attachment 4792102
> View attachment 4792100
> View attachment 4792101
> View attachment 4792102
> View attachment 4792103
> View attachment 4792104
> View attachment 4792105


Authentic in my opinion


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## glossimer

ksuromax said:


> horrid fake, please, avoid



Omgosh, this made me lol. Thank you so so much!


----------



## ksuromax

glossimer said:


> Omgosh, this made me lol. Thank you so so much!


most welcome


----------



## hanbanan

ksuromax said:


> what exactly bugs you?
> all looks legit to me
> 228750 corresponds to the model - Sunday



I read somewhere that the upper stitching of the tag needs to be in black, so I got worried when I realised mine wasn’t! Perhaps this doesn’t apply to the Sunday?

Anyway, thanks so much for taking the time to look at this! I feel alot better about my purchase


----------



## ksuromax

hanbanan said:


> I read somewhere that the upper stitching of the tag needs to be in black, so I got worried when I realised mine wasn’t! Perhaps this doesn’t apply to the Sunday?
> 
> Anyway, thanks so much for taking the time to look at this! I feel alot better about my purchase


Nope, Sunday is not one of those models where this is a must.


----------



## hanbanan

ksuromax said:


> Nope, Sunday is not one of those models where this is a must.


Phew! Good to know  Thanks again!


----------



## ysims

ksuromax said:


> Authentic in my opinion


thank you so much !


----------



## ksuromax

hanbanan said:


> Phew! Good to know  Thanks again!


most welcome!


----------



## ksuromax

ysims said:


> thank you so much !


my pleasure


----------



## xiao_ling

Hi there,
Please can someone authenticate this Balenciaga for me? Thank you 

Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Mini (I'm not sure what is the accurate or full name is this bag model)
Link : Not available


----------



## muchstuff

xiao_ling said:


> Hi there,
> Please can someone authenticate this Balenciaga for me? Thank you
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic Mini (I'm not sure what is the accurate or full name is this bag model)
> Link : Not available
> 
> View attachment 4792974
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792975
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792976
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792977
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792978
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792980
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792982
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792983


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## xiao_ling

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Thank you so much for helping. Appreciate it. Thanks again


----------



## muchstuff

xiao_ling said:


> Thank you so much for helping. Appreciate it. Thanks again


My pleasure!


----------



## samfalstaff

Hello again:
I was hoping for your expertise on the following item. Thanks!

Item: Marron 2004 Balenciaga City
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/254631181917
Seller: kim_savage

Seller provided the following photo of the zipper.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Hello again:
> I was hoping for your expertise on the following item. Thanks!
> 
> Item: Marron 2004 Balenciaga City
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/254631181917
> Seller: kim_savage
> 
> Seller provided the following photo of the zipper.
> View attachment 4793759


Authentic my opinion.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Authentic my opinion.


Thanks


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks


Any time!


----------



## Storm702

Hello all! Can you please have a look at this Day? Can you also tell me the color name, year, and leather type? I tried to guess myself, and I thought it to be an 08 Sahara, because of the extra tassels & back of mirror. Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Storm702 said:


> Hello all! Can you please have a look at this Day? Can you also tell me the color name, year, and leather type? I tried to guess myself, and I thought it to be an 08 Sahara, because of the extra tassels & back of mirror. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4794060
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794061
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794062
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794063
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794064
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794065
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794066
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794067
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794068
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794069


Sahara has more yellow in it, I'm thinking F/W 05 calcaire.


----------



## Storm702

muchstuff said:


> Sahara has more yellow in it, I'm thinking F/W 05 calcaire.


NO WAY! Are you serious? I've always wanted Calcaire & could never find one! The keather is the softest, silkiest I've ever felt! Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Storm702 said:


> NO WAY! Are you serious? I've always wanted Calcaire & could never find one! The keather is the softest, silkiest I've ever felt! Thank you so much!


That's just my guess but here's a calcaire tag from an old FP listing.  The colour looks very similar to your bag to me.


----------



## peacebabe

babibarbie said:


> Thank you!!! I looooooooooooove this bag so much! Its snall bit very spacious! I will measure it and check if is A6 instead A4! Yesterday I checked the length only and it is 10”! But the important is that this beauty is authentic!!!! ❤❤



Glad you like it !!! Congrats


----------



## peacebabe

Storm702 said:


> Hello all! Can you please have a look at this Day? Can you also tell me the color name, year, and leather type? I tried to guess myself, and I thought it to be an 08 Sahara, because of the extra tassels & back of mirror. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4794060
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794061
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794062
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794063
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794064
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794065
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794066
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794067
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794068
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794069


It looks more like a Pale Pink to me. The sealants are more pinkish. I used to have a Pale Pink Purse


----------



## sas611

Hi I was hoping someone could authenticate this metallic edge city for me please? Many TIA


----------



## ksuromax

sas611 said:


> Hi I was hoping someone could authenticate this metallic edge city for me please? Many TIA
> View attachment 4794191
> View attachment 4794192
> View attachment 4794195
> View attachment 4794197
> View attachment 4794198
> View attachment 4794199
> View attachment 4794200
> View attachment 4794201
> View attachment 4794202


Authentic in my opinion


----------



## sas611

Thank you so much 


ksuromax said:


> Authentic in my opinion


----------



## ksuromax

sas611 said:


> Thank you so much


my pleasure!


----------



## handbaghuntress




----------



## handbaghuntress




----------



## muchstuff

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 4794436
> View attachment 4794437
> View attachment 4794438
> View attachment 4794439


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## handbaghuntress

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Ok thank you


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

handbaghuntress said:


> Ok thank you


My pleasure!


----------



## cc_ara

hi guys! someone is selling me this balenciaga weekender for a really good price, tried authenticating it myself and i think it 
	

		
			
		

		
	












	

		
			
		

		
	
seems legit, but i would definitely appreciate if you can share your opinions as well! thank you so much


----------



## muchstuff

cc_ara said:


> hi guys! someone is selling me this balenciaga weekender for a really good price, tried authenticating it myself and i think it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794924
> View attachment 4794925
> View attachment 4794926
> View attachment 4794927
> View attachment 4794928
> View attachment 4794929
> View attachment 4794930
> View attachment 4794931
> View attachment 4794932
> View attachment 4794933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems legit, but i would definitely appreciate if you can share your opinions as well! thank you so much


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## cc_ara

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


omg thank you so much for your help


----------



## muchstuff

cc_ara said:


> omg thank you so much for your help


Any time!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hi! May I please have this Balenciaga Hip bag authenticated? Thanks in advance!

Item Name: BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant 12 Silver Hip Dark Knight
Item Number: 524632
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-silver-hip-dark-knight-524632


----------



## muchstuff

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hi! May I please have this Balenciaga Hip bag authenticated? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant 12 Silver Hip Dark Knight
> Item Number: 524632
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-silver-hip-dark-knight-524632


FP doesn't post all necessary pics but they're reliable and have a return policy. From what I see in the pics I'd say authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Yoshi1296

muchstuff said:


> FP doesn't post all necessary pics but they're reliable and have a return policy. From what I see in the pics I'd say authentic in my opinion.



Got it, I'll keep that in mind for next time. Thank you so much for the super quick reply!!


----------



## muchstuff

Yoshi1296 said:


> Got it, I'll keep that in mind for next time. Thank you so much for the super quick reply!!


My pleasure!


----------



## M&Mthomas

Hello. Hope you are all well. Could you please authenticate this Balenciaga work for me? Thank you so much


----------



## peacebabe

M&Mthomas said:


> Hello. Hope you are all well. Could you please authenticate this Balenciaga work for me? Thank you so much
> 
> View attachment 4797035
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797036
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797037
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797038
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797039
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797040


Hello, looks fine. No red flag


----------



## M&Mthomas

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine. No red flag


Thanks a lot Peacebabe


----------



## Bela0822

Please help me to authenticate this balenciaga city covered bag, already Recolored, is this Authentic?


----------



## Bela0822

Please help me to authenticate this balenciaga city covered bag, already Recolored, is this Authentic? (2)


----------



## ksuromax

Bela0822 said:


> Please help me to authenticate this balenciaga city covered bag, already Recolored, is this Authentic?
> 
> View attachment 4798143
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798144
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798145
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798146
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798147
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798148
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798149
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798150
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798151
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798152
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798153
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798154





Bela0822 said:


> Please help me to authenticate this balenciaga city covered bag, already Recolored, is this Authentic? (2)
> 
> View attachment 4798155
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798156
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798157
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798158


not a single picture is of help for authentication 
very unclear, blurred, wrong angle
check the first post on the top of the page, and re-post with all required pictures in valid format


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Yin.yin

Hi all,
Please can someone authenticate this Balenciaga city metalic ghw for me? Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

Yin.yin said:


> Hi all,
> Please can someone authenticate this Balenciaga city metalic ghw for me? Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4798255
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798256
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798257
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798258
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798259
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798260
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798261
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798262
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798263
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798264
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798265
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798266


please, check the top of the page, there's a link with the sample pics in the first post, check them and re-post with necessary pics in correct format


----------



## Yin.yin

ksuromax said:


> please, check the top of the page, there's a link with the sample pics in the first post, check them and re-post with necessary pics in correct format


Okey, This is a photo from the seller. wait for the item I received I will re-post


----------



## ksuromax

Yin.yin said:


> Okey, This is a photo from the seller. wait for the item I received I will re-post


----------



## IntheOcean

Hope you guys are having a good weekend! Could you please take a look at this bag? I'm a total Bal noob, but I googled the style and it appears to be that of a City bag, and the bag in the photos seems like a First, no? These are all the photos the seller provided and she says it's authentic, of course. Thank you!

Link: here


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Hope you guys are having a good weekend! Could you please take a look at this bag? I'm a total Bal noob, but I googled the style and it appears to be that of a City bag, and the bag in the photos seems like a First, no? These are all the photos the seller provided and she says it's authentic, of course. Thank you!
> 
> Link: here


Not authentic, looks like someone possibly sewed an authentic tag into the bag, hard to tell with the angle.


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, looks like someone possibly sewed an authentic tag into the bag, hard to tell with the angle.


Thank you, muchstuff!  I thought it wasn't, so I'm not really bummed.


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you, muchstuff!  I thought it wasn't, so I'm not really bummed.


Any time!


----------



## temtem20

Hi all, hope your weekend is going well!

Please can you help me authenticate this bag? It’s a small city with scarf detail.
I bought it off a seller on ebay, brand new with no signs of wear at all.
It also came with a grey balenciaga dustbag and a couple of care cards. Looks and feels genuine but would be great to get your views also.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## muchstuff

temtem20 said:


> Hi all, hope your weekend is going well!
> 
> Please can you help me authenticate this bag? It’s a small city with scarf detail.
> I bought it off a seller on ebay, brand new with no signs of wear at all.
> It also came with a grey balenciaga dustbag and a couple of care cards. Looks and feels genuine but would be great to get your views also.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799597
> View attachment 4799598
> View attachment 4799599
> View attachment 4799600
> View attachment 4799601
> View attachment 4799602
> View attachment 4799603
> View attachment 4799604
> View attachment 4799605
> View attachment 4799606
> View attachment 4799607
> View attachment 4799608


Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2019.


----------



## temtem20

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2019.


Thanks so much for the quick response!


----------



## muchstuff

temtem20 said:


> Thanks so much for the quick response!


My pleasure!


----------



## Narnanz

Hi wonderful Authenticators...does a Bal studded buckle bracelet have any serial numbers on them and are they easy to authenticate?


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Hi wonderful Authenticators...does a Bal studded buckle bracelet have any serial numbers on them and are they easy to authenticate?


I’ll leave this one for @ksuromax , she has several.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> I’ll leave this one for @ksuromax , she has several.


I will post the link anyway...not sure if a small would fit me.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Narnanz

Item...Studded leather bracelet 
Link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/list...giant-textured-leather-and-gold-tone-bracelet
Seller Sphia T Designer Wardrobe 
Not sure if a serial number is needed on these or if a small would even fit me.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> I will post the link anyway...not sure if a small would fit me.


There will be a style code on it and a colour code too I’m pretty sure.


----------



## M&Mthomas

Hi. Just recieve this bag today. Could you please authenticate it for me? I was told it's pink, but it's looks very red to me  What colour is it called please? Thank you so much in advance  

Bag is Mini pompon


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> Hi. Just recieve this bag today. Could you please authenticate it for me? I was told it's pink, but it's looks very red to me  What colour is it called please? Thank you so much in advance
> 
> Bag is Mini pompon
> 
> View attachment 4799999
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800001
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800002
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800003
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800004
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800005
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800006
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800007


Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2012 rose thulian.


----------



## M&Mthomas

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2012 rose thulian.


Thank you so much Muchstuff, appreciate all your help


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> Thank you so much Muchstuff, appreciate all your help


Any time!


----------



## ksuromax

Narnanz said:


> Item...Studded leather bracelet
> Link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/list...giant-textured-leather-and-gold-tone-bracelet
> Seller Sphia T Designer Wardrobe
> Not sure if a serial number is needed on these or if a small would even fit me.


on the G12 bracelets the serial No is mentioned on a separate strap of leather, which i believe is missing here. All we can look at are the rivets, i can see one on one of the pics and it looks good, and there must be a 'BALENCIAGA' and a size letter stamp on the end of the strap, after the holes, but since it's black it might be too blind to capture


----------



## Narnanz

ksuromax said:


> on the G12 bracelets the serial No is mentioned on a separate strap of leather, which i believe is missing here. All we can look at are the rivets, i can see one on one of the pics and it looks good, and there must be a 'BALENCIAGA' and a size letter stamp on the end of the strap, after the holes, but since it's black it might be too blind to capture


thank you...have asked for a picture of the underside of the strap so will see if she responds.


----------



## whateve

~AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA DARK GREEN LEATHER HOBO BAG (PERFECT FOR EVERYDAY) ~  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ~AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA DARK GREEN LEATHER HOBO BAG (PERFECT FOR EVERYDAY) ~ at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



seller: fashionfullcircle
title: ~AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA DARK GREEN LEATHER HOBO BAG (PERFECT FOR EVERYDAY) ~
#392885853640

What is this style?


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> ~AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA DARK GREEN LEATHER HOBO BAG (PERFECT FOR EVERYDAY) ~  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ~AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA DARK GREEN LEATHER HOBO BAG (PERFECT FOR EVERYDAY) ~ at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seller: fashionfullcircle
> title: ~AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA DARK GREEN LEATHER HOBO BAG (PERFECT FOR EVERYDAY) ~
> #392885853640
> 
> What is this style?


it's not any, because it's not Bal, it's a fake


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> it's not any, because it's not Bal, it's a fake


Thanks! I was worried about that. I bought a Bal from that seller, this one: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...aamDBNmkjg%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
I'm sure I got it authenticated, but could you double check?


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> Thanks! I was worried about that. I bought a Bal from that seller, this one: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-BALENCIAGA-BLUE-LEATHER-BUCKET-BAG-A-COOL-GIRL-MUST-/392835657077?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=FFt3Qp0VJehwXUhMeaamDBNmkjg%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> I'm sure I got it authenticated, but could you double check?
> 
> View attachment 4800113
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800114
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800115


yes, looks good to me, Bleu Mineral


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> yes, looks good to me, Bleu Mineral


Phew, thanks again! I would have been very surprised and disappointed as it feels like my other Bals and has quickly become one of my favorites.


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> Phew, thanks again! I would have been very surprised and disappointed as it feels like my other Bals and has quickly become one of my favorites.


most welcome!


----------



## ysims

Hi Ladies,

Could you help to have a look at this part time giant city please? Any red flag?

Thank you very much


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

ysims said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Could you help to have a look at this part time giant city please? Any red flag?
> 
> Thank you very much
> View attachment 4801123
> View attachment 4801124
> View attachment 4801126
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801127
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801128
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801129


zippers must be captured from the opposite side


----------



## ysims

ksuromax said:


> zippers must be captured from the opposite side


sorry I missed the important one


----------



## ksuromax

ysims said:


> sorry I missed the important one
> 
> View attachment 4801175


thanks
Authentic in my opinion


----------



## ysims

ysims said:


> sorry I missed the important one
> 
> View attachment 4801175


Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

ysims said:


> Thank you


most welcome
AW 2010, Pivoine (colour name)


----------



## Tropevoli

Hi can anyone help to authenticate this and i wonder if the color is recolor or not.


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> Hi can anyone help to authenticate this and i wonder if the color is recolor or not.
> View attachment 4801928
> View attachment 4801929
> View attachment 4801930
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801931
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801932
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801933
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801934
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801935
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801936
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801937


Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2011 cyclamen.


----------



## Tropevoli

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2011 cyclamen.


Thanks so much @muchstuff i am confuse to get this. I have a pivoine color already. Can i know ur opinion about the differences between pivoine and cyclamen?


----------



## Yin.yin

ksuromax said:


> please, check the top of the page, there's a link with the sample pics in the first post, check them and re-post with necessary pics in correct format


This re-post pics.. is this authetic?


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> Thanks so much @muchstuff i am confuse to get this. I have a pivoine color already. Can i know ur opinion about the differences between pivoine and cyclamen?


To my eye cyclamen is a darker, more vivid pink than pivoine. Pivoine means peony in English. Both pink flowers.


----------



## ksuromax

Yin.yin said:


> This re-post pics.. is this authetic?
> 
> View attachment 4801949
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801950
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801951
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801952
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801953
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801954
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801955
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801956
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801958
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801959
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801960
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801961


thanks, pictures are good now
Authentic in my opinion


----------



## Yin.yin

ksuromax said:


> thanks, pictures are good now
> Authentic in my opinion


Ok.. i’m so happy... thanks you so much..


----------



## Tropevoli

muchstuff said:


> To my eye cyclamen is a darker, more vivid pink than pivoine. Pivoine means peony in English. Both pink flowers.


Oh okk. Thanks darling♥️ can i know which pink u like better ? @muchstuff


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> Oh okk. Thanks darling♥ can i know which pink u like better ? @muchstuff


They’re both pretty. Depends if you want something subtle or bolder. I think they’re different enough to have both.


----------



## Tropevoli

muchstuff said:


> They’re both pretty. Depends if you want something subtle or bolder. I think they’re different enough to have both.


Thanks dear for ur opinion. Yes i think i am going to get cyclamen so pretty too since i am a big pink fan lol. Thanks ♥️
Oh by the way i forgot to attach the rivet photos but its authentic already u think right ? Thanks


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> Thanks dear for ur opinion. Yes i think i am going to get cyclamen so pretty too since i am a big pink fan lol. Thanks ♥
> Oh by the way i forgot to attach the rivet photos but its authentic already u think right ? Thanks


I could get a good enough look at a rivet, I think you’re fine.


----------



## clim91

Hello!

Can anyone help in authenticating this balenciaga city?

Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

clim91 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can anyone help in authenticating this balenciaga city?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4801989
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801990
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801991
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801992
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801993
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801994
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801995
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801996


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## clim91

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Thank you for your speedy reply!!


----------



## muchstuff

clim91 said:


> Thank you for your speedy reply!!


My pleasure!


----------



## ksuromax

Yin.yin said:


> Ok.. i’m so happy... thanks you so much..


my pleasure


----------



## Tropevoli

muchstuff said:


> I could get a good enough look at a rivet, I think you’re fine.


  hehe thanks


----------



## M&Mthomas

ksuromax said:


> it's not any, because it's not Bal, it's a fake


Wow... thanks Ksuromax, I was looking at this bag as well.


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> hehe thanks


Any time!


----------



## samfalstaff

Hi again: 

I would love your expertise with this bag!

Item: Vert Poker Lambskin Leather Folk Messenger Bag
Link: https://theluxurycloset.com/women/b...z1KL9yrNyf4-EWgQn_0.7Mi8aZ7iB4jY.g#modesens=1
Seller: Luxury Closet
Comments: I have the bag in my possession and have attached my photos. Also, LC identified it as Vert Poker, but that seems wrong for the year 2010. What color do you think it is, assuming it's authentic? True color is best depicted in the last photo.

Thank you!!!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Hi again:
> 
> I would love your expertise with this bag!
> 
> Item: Vert Poker Lambskin Leather Folk Messenger Bag
> Link: https://theluxurycloset.com/women/b...z1KL9yrNyf4-EWgQn_0.7Mi8aZ7iB4jY.g#modesens=1
> Seller: Luxury Closet
> Comments: I have the bag in my possession and have attached my photos. Also, LC identified it as Vert Poker, but that seems wrong for the year 2010. What color do you think it is, assuming it's authentic? True color is best depicted in the last photo.
> 
> Thank you!!!
> View attachment 4802865
> View attachment 4802866
> View attachment 4802868
> View attachment 4802870
> View attachment 4802871
> View attachment 4802872
> View attachment 4802873
> View attachment 4802874
> View attachment 4802877
> View attachment 4802879
> View attachment 4802887


Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2010 cypress folk messenger.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2010 cypress folk messenger.


 That's what I wanted to hear! Been looking for cypress. Thank you so much!!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> That's what I wanted to hear! Been looking for cypress. Thank you so much!!


My pleasure, enjoy!


----------



## M&Mthomas

Hi. Recieved this today with water damage and clutch still wet, package it came in wasn't wet and no sign of being wet plus an inch of black mark on it ;(
Any way.... could you please see if it's authentic? I have posted it once with their ebay link but just wanted to make sure it's the same bag on listing. Thank you so much.


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> Hi. Recieved this today with water damage and clutch still wet, package it came in wasn't wet and no sign of being wet plus an inch of black mark on it ;(
> Any way.... could you please see if it's authentic? I have posted it once with their ebay link but just wanted to make sure it's the same bag on listing. Thank you so much.
> 
> View attachment 4802926
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802927
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802928
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802929
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802930


Big difference in lighting but it looks like the same bag. How on earth did it get wet?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## M&Mthomas

muchstuff said:


> Big difference in lighting but it looks like the same bag. How on earth did it get wet?


Thanks Muchstuff. I have no idea how, the only thing I can think off is it was already wet since it was with the seller, lining in side is still wet too. If it got wet during transport, paper works inside and strap would be wet as well. There was not even one drop or feel wet inside the sachet. 
I love the bag and the colour but have no idea what to do. I contacted a spa bag person I knew and sent him photos, he said the only way to fix is to recolour the bag -_-" 
I didn't have much luck with my last two purchase.
I have contacted the seller, will wait and hear what they have to say. Very dissapointed


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> Thanks Muchstuff. I have no idea how, the only thing I can think off is it was already wet since it was with the seller, lining in side is still wet too. If it got wet during transport, paper works inside and strap would be wet as well. There was not even one drop or feel wet inside the sachet.
> I love the bag and the colour but have no idea what to do. I contacted a spa bag person I knew and sent him photos, he said the only way to fix is to recolour the bag -_-"
> I didn't have much luck with my last two purchase.
> I have contacted the seller, will wait and hear what they have to say. Very dissapointed


You could wait to see what it looks like when it dries? Recolouring will change the feel of the leather. Let us know what the seller has to say!


----------



## M&Mthomas

muchstuff said:


> You could wait to see what it looks like when it dries? Recolouring will change the feel of the leather. Let us know what the seller has to say!


Thanks Muchstuff. She has replied and suprised how the bag got wet but she is happy for me to return it and give me a refund including postage. I still don't think it got wet during transport coz all paper inside looks fine no sign of being wet even though it may dry before it get here. I now have to decide what to do wheter send it back or try to find the way to fix it. You are right, recolour will change the feel of it's leather so I want to try and avoid it. Howeve I got it in a good price and in exact colour I was looking for so I really want to keep it, time to make a decision again... >.<*


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> Thanks Muchstuff. She has replied and suprised how the bag got wet but she is happy for me to return it and give me a refund including postage. I still don't think it got wet during transport coz all paper inside looks fine no sign of being wet even though it may dry before it get here. I now have to decide what to do wheter send it back or try to find the way to fix it. You are right, recolour will change the feel of it's leather so I want to try and avoid it. Howeve I got it in a good price and in exact colour I was looking for so I really want to keep it, time to make a decision again... >.<*


Good luck with your decision!


----------



## M&Mthomas

muchstuff said:


> Good luck with your decision!


Thanks a lot Muchstuff


----------



## Tropevoli

muchstuff said:


> They’re both pretty. Depends if you want something subtle or bolder. I think they’re different enough to have both.


i am so happy for ur opinion and yes after i received the bag now i am so happy. Its true they are both different eventhough the same pink. This one looks a bit like purpleish like a dragon fruit color. I am so happy for ur opinion that helped me in deciding to buy it ♥ oh by the way i know u already u already have a good look at the rivet but since I have the bag already I am going to take the pic that was missing yesterday of rivet for u and the zipper so pretty ♥️♥️♥️ @muchstuff thanks so muchh
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 so pretty i love it soo


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> i am so happy for ur opinion and yes after i received the bag now i am so happy. Its true they are both different eventhough the same pink. This one looks a bit like purpleish like a dragon fruit color. I am so happy for ur opinion that helped me in deciding to buy it ♥ oh by the way i know u already u already have a good look at the rivet but since I have the bag already I am going to take the pic that was missing yesterday of rivet for u and the zipper so pretty ♥♥♥ @muchstuff thanks so muchh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803317
> View attachment 4803318
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so pretty i love it soo


You’re fine, enjoy her!


----------



## Moooooo

If anyone were able to authenticate the purported 2011 City at the link below, I would be insanely appreciative! Based on my self-guided crash course on authentication guides over the past few days, I don't see any red flags with stitching, tags, bales, rivets, etc., but I'm new to Bal...

Item Name: Auth Balenciaga S/S 2011 City Black Leather with Classic Hardware #386
Item No.: 184355978533
Seller ID: wetkandy (eBay)
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Balen...th-Classic-Hardware-386/184355978533#viTabs_0

Many thanks in advance if anyone has a minute to lend a hand!


----------



## muchstuff

Moooooo said:


> If anyone were able to authenticate the purported 2011 City at the link below, I would be insanely appreciative! Based on my self-guided crash course on authentication guides over the past few days, I don't see any red flags with stitching, tags, bales, rivets, etc., but I'm new to Bal...
> 
> Item Name: Auth Balenciaga S/S 2011 City Black Leather with Classic Hardware #386
> Item No.: 184355978533
> Seller ID: wetkandy (eBay)
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Balen...th-Classic-Hardware-386/184355978533#viTabs_0
> 
> Many thanks in advance if anyone has a minute to lend a hand!


Authentic in my opinion, there’s some good info on replacing the whip stitching in some of the care and maintenance threads if you decide to do so.


----------



## Moooooo

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, there’s some good info on replacing the whip stitching in some of the care and maintenance threads if you decide to do so.


Thank you mucho! And for the care advice!


----------



## muchstuff

Moooooo said:


> Thank you mucho! And for the care advice!


My pleasure!


----------



## ajhid

Classic city g12
Back label is missing ‘Made in Italy’
Can somebody please share authentication knowledge? Why is this tag so different form other classic city bags?
Thanks so much!


----------



## muchstuff

ajhid said:


> Classic city g12
> Back label is missing ‘Made in Italy’
> Can somebody please share authentication knowledge? Why is this tag so different form other classic city bags?
> Thanks so much!
> 
> View attachment 4804783
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804784
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804785
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804786
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804787
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804788
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804789
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804790


Try pushing the lining out of the way, the MADE IN ITALY should be there. It's not a classic BTW, a classic denotes the hardware type. A bag can't be both classic and G12. It would also be really helpful if you took close up pics of the details, you have them but they're too far from the camera, we can't zoom in on them on TPF.


----------



## ajhid

Thank you for your time! Here are some close-up photos. Hope it helps. I’m looking into buying my first pre-owned Balenciaga 
and I really need a lot of help in deciding if authentic or not.


----------



## muchstuff

ajhid said:


> Thank you for your time! Here are some close-up photos. Hope it helps. I’m looking into buying my first pre-owned Balenciaga
> and I really need a lot of help in deciding if authentic or not.
> 
> View attachment 4804861
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804862
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804865
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804866
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804867
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804868
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804869
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804870
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804871
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804872
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804874


Please retake the tag back after you've exposed the "MADE IN ITALY" line of text. A clear close up of the back of the zipper head would be nice too. Reference your previous post number when you repost so it's easy for us please.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ajhid

muchstuff said:


> Please retake the tag back after you've exposed the "MADE IN ITALY" line of text. A clear close up of the back of the zipper head would be nice too. Reference your previous post number when you repost so it's easy for us please.



Here’s the back of the zipper. I asked the seller to send me a photo of the tag. Does not having the MADE IN ITALY a clear sign of it being fake?


----------



## muchstuff

ajhid said:


> Here’s the back of the zipper. I asked the seller to send me a photo of the tag. Does not having the MADE IN ITALY a clear sign of it being fake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804890


It’ll be there, you can see the tips of the letters in the current pic.


----------



## samfalstaff

Hello: I would love your help with this one.

Item: Balenciaga Motocross Classic City Bag
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/143633740638
Seller: vipconsignment
Comments: My own photos are attached. Could you confirm leather, color, and year? I think this is the last bag that I was unsure about in terms of authenticity. Thank you very much!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Hello: I would love your help with this one.
> 
> Item: Balenciaga Motocross Classic City Bag
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/143633740638
> Seller: vipconsignment
> Comments: My own photos are attached. Could you confirm leather, color, and year? I think this is the last bag that I was unsure about in terms of authenticity. Thank you very much!
> View attachment 4804912
> View attachment 4804913
> View attachment 4804914
> View attachment 4804915
> View attachment 4804916
> View attachment 4804917
> View attachment 4804918
> View attachment 4804919
> View attachment 4804920
> View attachment 4804921


Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2004 eggplant. The colour seems a bit too blue in your pics, is it just the lighting as opposed to being recoloured at all?


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2004 eggplant. The colour seems a bit too blue in your pics, is it just the lighting as opposed to being recoloured at all?


This is a tad more purple than the actual color.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> This is a tad more purple than the actual color.
> View attachment 4804950


Ah OK, that looks about right!


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Ah OK, that looks about right!


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks!


Any time!


----------



## Andloshet_Vintage

Hi! I'm new to TPF and was hoping to get a second opinion on this Balenciaga Chevre Silver Metallic Edge Town in Bleu Acier. I purchased it second hand from eBay and was very confident in its authenticity originally but am now concerned. I've been a Balenciaga collector for years, though I usually prefer the City and First so this is my first Town. I compared it to the exact same version (color, year, and style) on Fashionphile and everything matched up with the pictures they had available, however I am concerned about the zipper. So long story short, do you think this is authentic? 

Thank you in advance for help with this! This is such a great resource and community and I'm so excited to have joined.


----------



## muchstuff

Andloshet_Vintage said:


> Hi! I'm new to TPF and was hoping to get a second opinion on this Balenciaga Chevre Silver Metallic Edge Town in Bleu Acier. I purchased it second hand from eBay and was very confident in its authenticity originally but am now concerned. I've been a Balenciaga collector for years, though I usually prefer the City and First so this is my first Town. I compared it to the exact same version (color, year, and style) on Fashionphile and everything matched up with the pictures they had available, however I am concerned about the zipper. So long story short, do you think this is authentic?
> 
> Thank you in advance for help with this! This is such a great resource and community and I'm so excited to have joined.


Welcome to TPF! Sorry to have to tell you but this bag is not authentic, hope you can return it.


----------



## Andloshet_Vintage

muchstuff said:


> Welcome to TPF! Sorry to have to tell you but this bag is not authentic, hope you can return it.


Thank you for the speedy response! I've just submitted a return request.


----------



## muchstuff

Andloshet_Vintage said:


> Thank you for the speedy response! I've just submitted a return request.


Hope all runs smoothly, let us know how you make out!


----------



## Andloshet_Vintage

muchstuff said:


> Hope all runs smoothly, let us know how you make out!


Already accepted the return! Thank goodness! Just waiting for the return label now.


----------



## ajhid

muchstuff said:


> It’ll be there, you can see the tips of the letters in the current pic.



Hi! I just heard back from the seller and she said G12 does not have MADE ON ITLAY just the serial number?


----------



## muchstuff

ajhid said:


> Hi! I just heard back from the seller and she said G12 does not have MADE ON ITLAY just the serial number?



Did you ask her to pull down the lining on the tag back? All Bal's have it. You can even see the very tips of the letters in the pic you've posted.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## babibarbie

Hi all! Pls help me! Is this Balenciaga blackout authentic? Thank you! 


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/balenciaga-motocross-blackout-city-s-bag-7mru4?position=1


----------



## muchstuff

babibarbie said:


> Hi all! Pls help me! Is this Balenciaga blackout authentic? Thank you!
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/balenciaga-motocross-blackout-city-s-bag-7mru4?position=1


As suspected there are no good pics, nothing's screaming fake, so post the required pics once you have the bag and we'll take another look.


----------



## babibarbie

muchstuff said:


> As suspected there are no good pics, nothing's screaming fake, so post the required pics once you have the bag and we'll take another look.


Im not getting the bag! To me those hardware colors just are “weird”


----------



## muchstuff

babibarbie said:


> Im not getting the bag! To me those hardware colors just are “weird”


It's just the typical brass I think.


----------



## babibarbie

muchstuff said:


> It's just the typical brass I think.


I thought the silver was the right one?


----------



## muchstuff

babibarbie said:


> I thought the silver was the right one?


I don’t recall seeing silver. I had a black pebbled and the HW was the usual brass.


----------



## babibarbie

muchstuff said:


> I don’t recall seeing silver. I had a black pebbled and the HW was the usual brass.


I saw the silver on their website! Is why I was wondering... for that blue color


----------



## muchstuff

babibarbie said:


> I saw the silver on their website! Is why I was wondering


Can’t say as I’ve really done a lot of looking TBH.


----------



## babibarbie

muchstuff said:


> Can’t say as I’ve really done a lot of looking TBH.


We need some bottle of wine lol too much to figure out


----------



## cetirizine

Hey there! May I please get help authenticating this Work that I just purchased preloved from a (supposedly) reputable website.The leather feels very different from a 2012 Nero City that I have.

Item: Giant 12 Work 
Colour: Nero
Bag code (because it's a little hard to see from the photos): 285451 1000 H 538735

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## ksuromax

babibarbie said:


> I saw the silver on their website! Is why I was wondering... for that blue color


it must have been the lighting, it was always brass, never silver


----------



## ksuromax

cetirizine said:


> Hey there! May I please get help authenticating this Work that I just purchased preloved from a (supposedly) reputable website.The leather feels very different from a 2012 Nero City that I have.
> 
> Item: Giant 12 Work
> Colour: Nero
> Bag code (because it's a little hard to see from the photos): 285451 1000 H 538735
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4807460
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807461
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807462
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807463
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807464
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807465
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807466
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807467
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807468
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807469
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807470


Authentic 
leather will feel different because of natural characteristics


----------



## chloevvvvv

Hi, authenticators! I found someone online selling this bag and was wondering if it authentic. Thanks in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

chloevvvvv said:


> Hi, authenticators! I found someone online selling this bag and was wondering if it authentic. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4807618
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807619
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807620
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807621
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807622
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807623


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## chloevvvvv

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thanks so much, muchstuff! I'm placing the order now!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

chloevvvvv said:


> Thanks so much, muchstuff! I'm placing the order now!


My pleasure!


----------



## samfalstaff

I've been trying to get the seller to give me more pictures. So these might not be enough for a definitive verdict. But I'm a sucker for chevre even if it's a recent bag. Thank you for any help!

Item: Balenciaga Metallic Edge Medium City
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenc...ic-Metallic-edge-bag-5f13b04a3bad6d9c5d917532
Seller: joddyq (via PM)
Comments: Seller said it's from 2016


----------



## M&Mthomas

Hi. Could you please authenticate this work bag for me? Thank you so much ^_^


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> I've been trying to get the seller to give me more pictures. So these might not be enough for a definitive verdict. But I'm a sucker for chevre even if it's a recent bag. Thank you for any help!
> 
> Item: Balenciaga Metallic Edge Medium City
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenc...ic-Metallic-edge-bag-5f13b04a3bad6d9c5d917532
> Seller: joddyq (via PM)
> Comments: Seller said it's from 2016


None of the pics are really good enough. The tags pics aren't clear, no zipper head, the bale pic isn't good enough. Sorry.


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> Hi. Could you please authenticate this work bag for me? Thank you so much ^_^
> 
> View attachment 4808257
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808258
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808259
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808260
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808261
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808262


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> None of the pics are really good enough. The tags pics aren't clear, no zipper head, the bale pic isn't good enough. Sorry.


Yeah, I figured. Thank you anyway!


----------



## M&Mthomas

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you Muchstuff


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> Thank you Muchstuff


Most welcome!


----------



## ajhid

May I please have this authenticated? Thank you!

Balenciaga City


----------



## muchstuff

ajhid said:


> May I please have this authenticated? Thank you!
> 
> Balenciaga City


Bale and zipper head shots are blurred, missing pic of rivet. Please repost and quote your original post number.


----------



## BBBagHag

Could someone please authenticate this bag for me if you don’t mind? Greatly appreciated.


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> Could someone please authenticate this bag for me if you don’t mind? Greatly appreciated.
> View attachment 4810272
> View attachment 4810274
> View attachment 4810275
> View attachment 4810276
> View attachment 4810277
> View attachment 4810278
> View attachment 4810279


Can you post the other rivets and a better pic of the tag back? And another bale, flat to the camera, no angle? Please quote your original post number.


----------



## lolakitten

Hello!
Could someone help me out with this bag please. Thank you!

Item Name:Balenciaga Classic First Hand Carry/Shoulder Bag Magenta 2008 S/S

Link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/224100198587


----------



## muchstuff

lolakitten said:


> Hello!
> Could someone help me out with this bag please. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name:Balenciaga Classic First Hand Carry/Shoulder Bag Magenta 2008 S/S
> 
> Link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/224100198587
> 
> View attachment 4810934
> View attachment 4810935
> View attachment 4810936
> View attachment 4810937


Missing pic of the back the tag, the back of the zipper head (please read the first post at top of page for pics needed and the aspect they should be in).  What I see looks OK but we need all of the necessary photos to authenticate.


----------



## lolakitten

muchstuff said:


> Missing pic of the back the tag, the back of the zipper head (please read the first post at top of page for pics needed and the aspect they should be in).  What I see looks OK but we need all of the necessary photos to authenticate.



Will do, thank you


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ocdebby

Would love someone's help authenticating this item. Thanks you!!!

Item name: Auth 2006 BALENCIAGA City Handbag Emerald Green Chèvre Leather EUC
Item number: 174190133279
Site: Ebay 
Seller: imindet
Item link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-2006-...133279?hash=item288e8a801f:g:yQAAAOSwRfNeNNMX


----------



## muchstuff

ocdebby said:


> Would love someone's help authenticating this item. Thanks you!!!
> 
> Item name: Auth 2006 BALENCIAGA City Handbag Emerald Green Chèvre Leather EUC
> Item number: 174190133279
> Site: Ebay
> Seller: imindet
> Item link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-2006-...133279?hash=item288e8a801f:g:yQAAAOSwRfNeNNMX


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## ocdebby

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you! I'm a sucker for the old chèvre like this.


----------



## muchstuff

ocdebby said:


> Thank you! I'm a sucker for the old chèvre like this.


My pleasure!


----------



## BBBagHag

Thanks Much, the all of the rivers are these weird flathead screw-looking ones and this is the best I could get of the back of tag, looks like schmutz on it.








BBBagHag said:


> Could someone please authenticate this bag for me if you don’t mind? Greatly appreciated.
> View attachment 4810272
> View attachment 4810274
> View attachment 4810275
> View attachment 4810276
> View attachment 4810277
> View attachment 4810278
> View attachment 4810279


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> Thanks Much, the all of the rivers are these weird flathead screw-looking ones and this is the best I could get of the back of tag, looks like schmutz on it.
> View attachment 4811786
> View attachment 4811787
> View attachment 4811788
> View attachment 4811789


What colour thread is at the top of the interior tag? It’s weird, there are aspects that look authentic but those rivets...plus it’s so beat up, the tag’s not in great shape. Have called in the troops to take a look, stand by.


----------



## samfalstaff

Hello! My quest for the oldies continues...

Item: Balenciaga Motocross Classic City Bag
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-7tep4
Seller: RealReal
Comments: Attached my own pictures. It feels like the bag has a coating on it. Definitely not as soft as my other "Z" bag. The last picture should show the "coating". Maybe it just needs conditioner...

Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Hello! My quest for the oldies continues...
> 
> Item: Balenciaga Motocross Classic City Bag
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-7tep4
> Seller: RealReal
> Comments: Attached my own pictures. It feels like the bag has a coating on it. Definitely not as soft as my other "Z" bag. The last picture should show the "coating". Maybe it just needs conditioner...
> 
> Thank you!
> View attachment 4811964
> View attachment 4811965
> View attachment 4811955
> View attachment 4811956
> View attachment 4811957
> View attachment 4811958
> View attachment 4811959
> View attachment 4811960
> View attachment 4811961


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks!


Any time!


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> Thanks Much, the all of the rivers are these weird flathead screw-looking ones and this is the best I could get of the back of tag, looks like schmutz on it.
> View attachment 4811786
> View attachment 4811787
> View attachment 4811788
> View attachment 4811789


We all agree the bag looks authentic, the only thing we can come up with is that someone removed the handles to possibly clean them? and reattached them with those screws.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> We all agree the bag looks authentic, the only thing we can come up with is that someone removed the handles to possibly clean them? and reattached them with those screws.


@BBBagHag
but keep in mine that any form of alteration, especially where original parts are replaced, heavily devalues the bag, and it might be difficult to re-sell it down the road


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> Thanks Much, the all of the rivers are these weird flathead screw-looking ones and this is the best I could get of the back of tag, looks like schmutz on it.
> View attachment 4811786
> View attachment 4811787
> View attachment 4811788
> View attachment 4811789


Thank you @kerryisntreal for catching the fact that the whip stitching on the handles is doubled! Since that is only done on giant hardware bags it’s likely the handles were replaced entirely and dyed to match. This bag had very little value IMHO so you may want to keep that in mind.


----------



## adore.123

Hi
Can an expert help to authenticate this?
black mini city metallic edge 

thanks a lot!


----------



## Monz1987

samfalstaff said:


> Hello! My quest for the oldies continues...
> 
> Item: Balenciaga Motocross Classic City Bag
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-7tep4
> Seller: RealReal
> Comments: Attached my own pictures. It feels like the bag has a coating on it. Definitely not as soft as my other "Z" bag. The last picture should show the "coating". Maybe it just needs conditioner...
> 
> Thank you!
> View attachment 4811964
> View attachment 4811965
> View attachment 4811955
> View attachment 4811956
> View attachment 4811957
> View attachment 4811958
> View attachment 4811959
> View attachment 4811960
> View attachment 4811961


STUNNING! We are bag twins!! Yay


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## BBBagHag

Thank you so much you wonderful women!  I noticed also that it looks like the handle cord has purple paint over it and I really do there is some kind of coloring on the bag itself. It feels kind of powdery. It’s going back.


muchstuff said:


> We all agree the bag looks authentic, the only thing we can come up with is that someone removed the handles to possibly clean them? and reattached them with those screws.





ksuromax said:


> @BBBagHag
> but keep in mine that any form of alteration, especially where original parts are replaced, heavily devalues the bag, and it might be difficult to re-sell it down the road





muchstuff said:


> Thank you @kerryisntreal for catching the fact that the whip stitching on the handles is doubled! Since that is only done on giant hardware bags it’s likely the handles were replaced entirely and dyed to match. This bag had very little value IMHO so you may want to keep that in mind.


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> Thank you so much you wonderful women!  I noticed also that it looks like the handle cord has purple paint over it and I really do there is some kind of coloring on the bag itself. It feels kind of powdery. It’s going back.


Wise move I think!


----------



## SillyPooch

Can I please get some help to authenticate this beauty please, thank you in advance!
Item: 2018 City Black Agneau in Giant 12 Silver HW


----------



## aidan92

Hi there! New member here. Please anyone help me to authenticate this? It is from independent seller. The tag number looks off.

balenciaga city giant 12 silver
Rose bruyere lambskin leather


----------



## ksuromax

SillyPooch said:


> Can I please get some help to authenticate this beauty please, thank you in advance!
> Item: 2018 City Black Agneau in Giant 12 Silver HW
> 
> View attachment 4812851
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812852
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812853
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812854
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812855
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812856
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812857
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812866


this is not 2018 but 2017 SS. 
As per Balenciaga, G12 hw was discontinued in 2016, final batch date is uncertain, as they told me, it varies based on the model/colour combo. 
Since yours is the most staple and basic (black, classic City), i would say you're ok to go, quite possible that they still made some black in SS 2017, too. All the markers i look at seem ok and exactly what i expect them to be.


----------



## ksuromax

aidan92 said:


> Hi there! New member here. Please anyone help me to authenticate this? Seller is a friend. The tag number looks off.
> 
> balenciaga city giant 12 silver
> Rose bruyere lambskin leather
> 
> View attachment 4813052
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813053
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813054
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813055
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813056
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813057
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813058
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813065
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813066
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813067
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813068
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813070


nothing screams fake, but you're missic almost all necessary pics, please, check the first post on the top of the page and get the right ones and re-post, thanks


----------



## Shoegal4ever

Hello everyone! Would love to have an expert to authenticate this beauty! Thank you very much!

Balenciaga Metallic Edge City Rouge(rouge grenade?)


----------



## ksuromax

Shoegal4ever said:


> Hello everyone! Would love to have an expert to authenticate this beauty? Thank you very much!
> Balenciaga Metallic Edge City Rouge(rouge grenade?)
> View attachment 4813073
> View attachment 4813074
> View attachment 4813073
> View attachment 4813074
> View attachment 4813075
> View attachment 4813076
> View attachment 4813077
> View attachment 4813078
> View attachment 4813079
> View attachment 4813080


back tag is hardly visible, almost blind, can you take another shot without direct light and glare, please?


----------



## Shoegal4ever

ksuromax said:


> back tag is hardly visible, almost blind, can you take another shot without direct light and glare, please?



I apologize hope this one works? Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Shoegal4ever said:


> I apologize hope this one works? Thank you!
> View attachment 4813095


thanks
still not great, but gives me a different view
i think you're ok to go, it's not Rouge Grenat, it's just Rouge, or Red  (6560)


----------



## Shoegal4ever

ksuromax said:


> thanks
> still not great, but gives me a different view
> i think you're ok to go, it's not Rouge Grenat, it's just Rouge, or Red  (6560)



Maybe I should try to take one again use natural light tomorrow morning...

Thank you very much!


----------



## SillyPooch

ksuromax said:


> this is not 2018 but 2017 SS.
> As per Balenciaga, G12 hw was discontinued in 2016, final batch date is uncertain, as they told me, it varies based on the model/colour combo.
> Since yours is the most staple and basic (black, classic City), i would say you're ok to go, quite possible that they still made some black in SS 2017, too. All the markers i look at seem ok and exactly what i expect them to be.


Thank you so much for your help! The seller said she received the bag from her parents in early 2018, so I assumed that it was a 2018 bag, my bad.  I really appreciate you guys taking the time to help us out


----------



## ksuromax

SillyPooch said:


> Thank you so much for your help! The seller said she received the bag from her parents in early 2018, so I assumed that it was a 2018 bag, my bad.  I really appreciate you guys taking the time to help us out


most welcome


----------



## cc_ara

hi guys! im asking for your help in authenticating this Balenciaga! I’m not even sure what model though, but I’m thinking of getting it just because the color is so nice lol! thank you so


----------



## ksuromax

cc_ara said:


> hi guys! im asking for your help in authenticating this Balenciaga! I’m not even sure what model though, but I’m thinking of getting it just because the color is so nice lol! thank you so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813307
> View attachment 4813308
> View attachment 4813309
> View attachment 4813310
> View attachment 4813311
> View attachment 4813312
> View attachment 4813313
> View attachment 4813314
> View attachment 4813315
> View attachment 4813308
> View attachment 4813317


Any chance to see the full bag view? 
Model number stands for Bridge


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## cc_ara

cc_ara said:


> hi guys! im asking for your help in authenticating this Balenciaga! I’m not even sure what model though, but I’m thinking of getting it just because the color is so nice lol! thank you so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813307
> View attachment 4813308
> View attachment 4813309
> View attachment 4813310
> View attachment 4813311
> View attachment 4813312
> View attachment 4813313
> View attachment 4813314
> View attachment 4813315
> View attachment 4813308
> View attachment 4813317





ksuromax said:


> Any chance to see the full bag view?
> Model number stands for Bridge



here!


----------



## ksuromax

cc_ara said:


> here!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813637
> View attachment 4813638


yes, Bridge it is, indeed
authentic in my opinion


----------



## cc_ara

ksuromax said:


> yes, Bridge it is, indeed
> authentic in my opinion


thank you so much


----------



## ksuromax

cc_ara said:


> thank you so much


my pleasure


----------



## islandchiclife

Hi! Please help authenticate. I recently got this from NM last call website. It was from 2017 and darker gray color than pictured on their website. I know sale items are from previous seasons but I did not know it can be from 3 yrs ago? Here are photos from their website and what I actually received.


----------



## ksuromax

islandchiclife said:


> Hi! Please help authenticate. I recently got this from NM last call website. It was from 2017 and darker gray color than pictured on their website. I know sale items are from previous seasons but I did not know it can be from 3 yrs ago? Here are photos from their website and what I actually received.
> View attachment 4814486
> View attachment 4814487
> View attachment 4814488
> View attachment 4814489
> View attachment 4814490
> View attachment 4814491
> View attachment 4814492


i assume you need to ID rather than authenticate, since you got it from a reputable store, B tag stands for SS 2017 season


----------



## Nenatalia

Hi ,please help me to authenticating my new bag. I got this from online shop but i found the stitching is not perfect. Really appreciate for your help 
Balenciaga mettalic edge city ghw small 
Serial number : 432831 1000 V 535269


----------



## ssalsabela

Hi guys,

I’m new here in the forum, so pls let me know if I am in the wrong place.

Im a balenciaga newbie, so please help me to authenticate this cardholder. I’m intending to buy it secondhand from carousell. The seller claimed that its original and still have the complete set of cards and boxes with very good price. This is the most pictures i can get from her.

thanks!




			https://carousell.app.link/P7bAuVGRQ8


----------



## LouisVObsession

Hi, bought this off a reputable reseller but still wanted to make sure that it's authentic.


----------



## nanads

Hi, would really appreciate if someone could help me authenticate this balenciaga. Just bought it from a local seller. 

Item: Balenciaga City Metallic Edge (Rose des Sables, gold hardware, 2016)
Seller: @hermesiencloset on Instagram
Link: https://www.instagram.com/hermesiencloset/?hl=en

thank you so much!


----------



## Deirin

Hi guys! New member here. Please help me to authenticate my Balenciaga. I got it from a local seller. Thanks in advance! 
Balenciaga Metallic Edge Ghw Small City Shoulder Bag in black crocodile embossed calfskin
Serial number : 432831 1000 V 002123


----------



## ksuromax

Nenatalia said:


> Hi ,please help me to authenticating my new bag. I got this from online shop but i found the stitching is not perfect. Really appreciate for your help
> Balenciaga mettalic edge city ghw small
> Serial number : 432831 1000 V 535269
> 
> View attachment 4815081
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815082
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815083
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815084
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815085
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815086
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815087
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815088
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815089


Authentic in my opinion


----------



## ksuromax

ssalsabela said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I’m new here in the forum, so pls let me know if I am in the wrong place.
> 
> Im a balenciaga newbie, so please help me to authenticate this cardholder. I’m intending to buy it secondhand from carousell. The seller claimed that its original and still have the complete set of cards and boxes with very good price. This is the most pictures i can get from her.
> 
> thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://carousell.app.link/P7bAuVGRQ8
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815445
> View attachment 4815448
> View attachment 4815448
> View attachment 4815448
> View attachment 4815452
> View attachment 4815451
> View attachment 4815450


authentic


----------



## ksuromax

LouisVObsession said:


> Hi, bought this off a reputable reseller but still wanted to make sure that it's authentic.
> 
> View attachment 4815572
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815573
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815574
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815575
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815576
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815578


can you show me the rivets, please?


----------



## ksuromax

nanads said:


> Hi, would really appreciate if someone could help me authenticate this balenciaga. Just bought it from a local seller.
> 
> Item: Balenciaga City Metallic Edge (Rose des Sables, gold hardware, 2016)
> Seller: @hermesiencloset on Instagram
> Link: https://www.instagram.com/hermesiencloset/?hl=en
> 
> thank you so much!
> View attachment 4815631
> View attachment 4815632
> View attachment 4815633
> View attachment 4815634
> View attachment 4815635
> View attachment 4815636
> View attachment 4815637
> View attachment 4815638
> View attachment 4815639
> View attachment 4815640
> View attachment 4815641
> View attachment 4815642


last shot is almost blind, can't really read it clearly, but all the rest look good
Can you re-take the back tag?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

Deirin said:


> Hi guys! New member here. Please help me to authenticate my Balenciaga. I got it from a local seller. Thanks in advance!
> Balenciaga Metallic Edge Ghw Small City Shoulder Bag in black crocodile embossed calfskin
> Serial number : 432831 1000 V 002123
> 
> View attachment 4815796
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815797
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815798
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815799
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815800
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815802
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815803
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815804
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815805
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815806
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815807
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815808


you're missing a good shot of the rivets, but i i'm ok to give green light for this, all the rest look fine


----------



## Nenatalia

ksuromax said:


> Authentic in my opinion


Thankyou so much for your help


----------



## ksuromax

Nenatalia said:


> Thankyou so much for your help


Pleasure


----------



## Deirin

ksuromax said:


> you're missing a good shot of the rivets, but i i'm ok to give green light for this, all the rest look fine



Thanks for your reply! Here's a clearer rivet shot.


----------



## ksuromax

Deirin said:


> Thanks for your reply! Here's a clearer rivet shot.
> 
> View attachment 4815965


good to go in my opinion


----------



## Deirin

ksuromax said:


> good to go in my opinion



Thank you so much! Have a great day!


----------



## ksuromax

Deirin said:


> Thank you so much! Have a great day!


most welcome!


----------



## Andloshet_Vintage

Andloshet_Vintage said:


> Already accepted the return! Thank goodness! Just waiting for the return label now.


Returned & officially refunded yesterday! Phew! Glad that is squared away. Thank you all again!


----------



## muchstuff

Andloshet_Vintage said:


> Returned & officially refunded yesterday! Phew! Glad that is squared away. Thank you all again!


----------



## LouisVObsession

3


ksuromax said:


> can you show me the rivets, please?


----------



## ksuromax

LouisVObsession said:


> 3
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816345
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816346
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816349


 
thanks, ok to go


----------



## LouisVObsession

ksuromax said:


> thanks, ok to go


Thank you


----------



## ssalsabela

ksuromax said:


> authentic


Thank you !!!!!!


----------



## nanads

ksuromax said:


> last shot is almost blind, can't really read it clearly, but all the rest look good
> Can you re-take the back tag?



it is almost blind in real life as well  i tried to take couple of shots. I hope these work.

thanks again!


----------



## ksuromax

nanads said:


> it is almost blind in real life as well  i tried to take couple of shots. I hope these work.
> 
> thanks again!
> 
> View attachment 4816578
> View attachment 4816579
> View attachment 4816580
> View attachment 4816581


thanks, authentic in my opinion


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

ssalsabela said:


> Thank you !!!!!!


most welcome!


----------



## nanads

ksuromax said:


> thanks, authentic in my opinion



thank so much! Have a great day and stay healthy!


----------



## ksuromax

nanads said:


> thank so much! Have a great day and stay healthy!


pleasure! U2


----------



## Morgancohen_

Hi,
Can someone please help me authenticate this bag.
It is a Balenciaga Black Velo Edge with silver hardware.
Here is where I purchased it from : https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciaga-velo-metallic-edge-black-leather-messenger-bag/27281214/ 
Thank you !




























Is it strange that the leather pieces attached to the zipper are so short ?


----------



## ocdebby

My quest for the oldies continues....please authenticate! I soo appreciate your help...

Item name: Balenciaga City Chevre Leather Bag Grenat 2006
Item number: 264382442862
Site: Ebay 
Seller: purseobsessed
Item link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...442862?hash=item3d8e6bed6e:g:gc0AAOSwTm1dGRbw


----------



## PeonyPlum

Hello!  Could you please authenticate this Balenciaga for me?  Thank you in advance!

Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga twiggy bag in olive chevre
Item Number: 154033405839
Seller ID: Iblsa
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/154033405839

All pics except the bale/rivet and zipper are from the listing; the seller sent those two to me.  Thanks so much!


----------



## cdunn

Hello everyone!

Could someone please help me authenticate this City Motorcycle bag? It was bought today at a consignment store in Dallas. Note that the bag was sold to me at a very reasonable price since it is missing its strap.

(I am new to this forum. Please let me know if I posted this request the wrong way. I will repost it correctly if needed )

Item Name: Balenciaga City Bag (2005 Dolma I think)
Item Number:N/A
Seller ID:N/A
Link:N/A

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## samfalstaff

Hi: I'd greatly appreciate your help with this bag. I've tried to get the seller to post all required pictures. Thank you so much!

Item: 2004 FW Marron Twiggy
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-2004-Balenciaga-FW-Marron-Twiggy-55ab111fbcfac7668800d275
Seller: jacki_ester (via PM)
Comments: None


----------



## ksuromax

Morgancohen_ said:


> Hi,
> Can someone please help me authenticate this bag.
> It is a Balenciaga Black Velo Edge with silver hardware.
> Here is where I purchased it from : https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciaga-velo-metallic-edge-black-leather-messenger-bag/27281214/
> Thank you !
> 
> View attachment 4817104
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817110
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817112
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817115
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817116
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817117
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817119
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817120
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817121
> View attachment 4817134
> 
> Is it strange that the leather pieces attached to the zipper are so short ?


looks good to me
yes, they are short on the top zipper on ME bags


----------



## ksuromax

ocdebby said:


> My quest for the oldies continues....please authenticate! I soo appreciate your help...
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga City Chevre Leather Bag Grenat 2006
> Item number: 264382442862
> Site: Ebay
> Seller: purseobsessed
> Item link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...442862?hash=item3d8e6bed6e:g:gc0AAOSwTm1dGRbw


no rivets, no zipper head, no tag back, no proper shot of the bale... 
looks like 2006 Grenat, but final verdict is only after all necessary pics are provided


----------



## ksuromax

PeonyPlum said:


> Hello!  Could you please authenticate this Balenciaga for me?  Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga twiggy bag in olive chevre
> Item Number: 154033405839
> Seller ID: Iblsa
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/154033405839
> 
> All pics except the bale/rivet and zipper are from the listing; the seller sent those two to me.  Thanks so much!
> 
> View attachment 4817712
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817715
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817718
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817721
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817727
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817728
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817732


authentic in my opinion


----------



## ksuromax

cdunn said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Could someone please help me authenticate this City Motorcycle bag? It was bought today at a consignment store in Dallas. Note that the bag was sold to me at a very reasonable price since it is missing its strap.
> 
> (I am new to this forum. Please let me know if I posted this request the wrong way. I will repost it correctly if needed )
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City Bag (2005 Dolma I think)
> Item Number:N/A
> Seller ID:N/A
> Link:N/A
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4818193
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818194
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818195
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818196
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818197
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818198
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818199
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818200
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818201


looks good to me, and i agree, most likely it's Dolma


----------



## ksuromax

samfalstaff said:


> Hi: I'd greatly appreciate your help with this bag. I've tried to get the seller to post all required pictures. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: 2004 FW Marron Twiggy
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-2004-Balenciaga-FW-Marron-Twiggy-55ab111fbcfac7668800d275
> Seller: jacki_ester (via PM)
> Comments: None


zipper head underside and bale shots are missing, can you ask the Seller to provide additional pics? 
i don't know if you noticed, but one of the corners is rubbed down to the internal piping


----------



## cdunn

ksuromax said:


> looks good to me, and i agree, most likely it's Dolma


Thank you very much!  Have a great weekend!


----------



## PeonyPlum

ksuromax said:


> authentic in my opinion


Hooray!!  Thank you so much, I appreciate it.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## samfalstaff

ksuromax said:


> zipper head underside and bale shots are missing, can you ask the Seller to provide additional pics?
> i don't know if you noticed, but one of the corners is rubbed down to the internal piping


Okay. Thanks. I'll ask for additional pics.


----------



## ocdebby

ksuromax said:


> no rivets, no zipper head, no tag back, no proper shot of the bale...
> looks like 2006 Grenat, but final verdict is only after all necessary pics are provided


Thanks!!! Will try to get more pics...


----------



## An4

Could someone please take a look at this one?

Item name: Balenciaga Giant City Handbag blue with silver hardware 
No: 402356003666
Seller: vitaminu2
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authen...003666?hash=item5dae496352:g:NksAAOSwb65fL9A0


----------



## Caliyoung87

Hi @muchstuff 

can you help me authenticate this bag 

it’s available on poshmark
Link: https://posh.mk/NZsqiz2rX8 

I just wasn’t sure about the labels - as it looks slightly different from the other Older city bags.


----------



## Morgancohen_

ksuromax said:


> looks good to me
> yes, they are short on the top zipper on ME bags


Thank you !!!


----------



## ksuromax

Caliyoung87 said:


> Hi @muchstuff
> 
> can you help me authenticate this bag
> 
> it’s available on poshmark
> Link: https://posh.mk/NZsqiz2rX8
> 
> I just wasn’t sure about the labels - as it looks slightly different from the other Older city bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819257
> View attachment 4819258
> View attachment 4819259
> View attachment 4819260


not @muchstuff, but this bag is not authentic


----------



## ksuromax

An4 said:


> Could someone please take a look at this one?
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Giant City Handbag blue with silver hardware
> No: 402356003666
> Seller: vitaminu2
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authen...003666?hash=item5dae496352:g:NksAAOSwb65fL9A0


it looks promissing, but you're
missing the bale, clear and forward facing shot
back of the tag is too blind, i'd prefer to see a better snap with all letters andnumbers clearly readable
please, quote your original post if you get additional pics


----------



## An4

ksuromax said:


> it looks promissing, but you're
> missing the bale, clear and forward facing shot
> back of the tag is too blind, i'd prefer to see a better snap with all letters andnumbers clearly readable
> please, quote your original post if you get additional pics



 Thank you, I appreciate it. I've asked for the additional pics, will post when I get them.


----------



## An4

An4 said:


> Could someone please take a look at this one?
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Giant City Handbag blue with silver hardware
> No: 402356003666
> Seller: vitaminu2
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authen...003666?hash=item5dae496352:g:NksAAOSwb65fL9A0



a pic of the tag and
extra info: videos of the inside tag and rivet and bale, clearly visible. please check it out.


----------



## Caliyoung87

ksuromax said:


> not @muchstuff, but this bag is not authentic


Thank you so much!!! I really appreciate your help!!! Have a lovely day


----------



## ksuromax

Caliyoung87 said:


> Thank you so much!!! I really appreciate your help!!! Have a lovely day


most welcome!


----------



## ksuromax

An4 said:


> a pic of the tag and
> extra info: videos of the inside tag and rivet and bale, clearly visible. please check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819525



thanks! 
good to go in my opinion


----------



## An4

ksuromax said:


> thanks!
> good to go in my opinion


thanks so much! ❤️
now fingers crossed for bidding


----------



## ksuromax

An4 said:


> thanks so much! ❤
> now fingers crossed for bidding


good luck!


----------



## kerryisntreal

Hello! Could you please help me with this bag?

Medium Bazar Tote - NYC Print
Purchased from Vestiaire Collective

It feels ok to me, but this is my first bazar and would feel comfortable with the extra blessing   LMK if any more pics are needed, I know that the typical required pics don’t line up 1:1 w this style! TIA


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## pauline16

Hello. Can someone help me authenticate this bag please? Thank you so much.


----------



## ksuromax

kerryisntreal said:


> Hello! Could you please help me with this bag?
> 
> Medium Bazar Tote - NYC Print
> Purchased from Vestiaire Collective
> 
> It feels ok to me, but this is my first bazar and would feel comfortable with the extra blessing   LMK if any more pics are needed, I know that the typical required pics don’t line up 1:1 w this style! TIA
> 
> View attachment 4819910
> View attachment 4819911
> View attachment 4819912
> View attachment 4819913
> View attachment 4819914
> View attachment 4819915
> View attachment 4819916


what i see looks good


----------



## ksuromax

pauline16 said:


> Hello. Can someone help me authenticate this bag please? Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820317
> View attachment 4820318
> View attachment 4820319
> View attachment 4820320
> View attachment 4820321
> View attachment 4820322
> View attachment 4820323
> View attachment 4820324
> View attachment 4820325


very bad fake, sorry


----------



## pale_septembre

Hello, would one of the experts be able to please authenticate this for me? I’d really appreciate it. I believe all the required pics are there but if not please let me know and I will reach out to the seller for more. I have attached three additional photos I requested. Thank you so much.

Item Name: Balenciaga First Olive Brown 2003 Pewter Hardware EUC
Item Number: 124093659739
Seller ID: fay_den
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/124093659739


----------



## muchstuff

pale_septembre said:


> Hello, would one of the experts be able to please authenticate this for me? I’d really appreciate it. I believe all the required pics are there but if not please let me know and I will reach out to the seller for more. I have attached three additional photos I requested. Thank you so much.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga First Olive Brown 2003 Pewter Hardware EUC
> Item Number: 124093659739
> Seller ID: fay_den
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/124093659739


Authentic in my opinion, seller is a reliable TPFer.


----------



## pale_septembre

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, seller is a reliable TPFer.



thank you so much  I also appreciate the speedy reply.


----------



## muchstuff

pale_septembre said:


> thank you so much  I also appreciate the speedy reply.


My pleasure!


----------



## M&Mthomas

Hi. Could you please authenticate this bag for me and what colour is it called please? Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

M&Mthomas said:


> Hi. Could you please authenticate this bag for me and what colour is it called please? Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4820962
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820963
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820964
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820965
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820966
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820967
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820968


authentic in my opinion
P.S. looks like faded French Blue


----------



## M&Mthomas

ksuromax said:


> authentic in my opinion


Thanks a lot Ksuromax


----------



## An4

ksuromax said:


> good luck!


I won! thanks so much once again!


----------



## ksuromax

An4 said:


> I won! thanks so much once again!


will be looking forward to seeing your reveal!


----------



## Emms1307

Hi, i need to know the authenticity of this bag. Could you please authenticate this bag for me? I'm sorry for the bad quality..


----------



## Emms1307

I'm sorry, i have 1 more bag to authenticate. Can someone help me to authenticate this bag please? The silver tag is missing. Thank you so much for your time,  very appreciate it


----------



## muchstuff

Emms1307 said:


> Hi, i need to know the authenticity of this bag. Could you please authenticate this bag for me? I'm sorry for the bad quality..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821959
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821953
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821954
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821956
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821957
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821958
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821960


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Emms1307 said:


> I'm sorry, i have 1 more bag to authenticate. Can someone help me to authenticate this bag please? The silver tag is missing. Thank you so much for your time,  very appreciate it
> 
> View attachment 4821965
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821967
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821968
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821969
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821971
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821972
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821973


Again, not authentic.


----------



## Emms1307

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Thank u for your response


----------



## Emms1307

muchstuff said:


> Again, not authentic.


Thank you for your help. Have a nice day!


----------



## muchstuff

Emms1307 said:


> Thank you for your help. Have a nice day!


Any time, you too!


----------



## reneeluvscoach

I just received this from TRR. Please let me know if you feel it's okay.  I've made the server mad and will have to upload more photos in another post.


----------



## reneeluvscoach

Thanks in advance!  Here's the completed listing:  https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-motocross-classic-town-bag-7te2r

I have two more photos that I get a "picture too large for server" error.  They are close ups of the hardware.  Please let me know if I should figure out how to fix them!


----------



## muchstuff

reneeluvscoach said:


> Thanks in advance!  Here's the completed listing:  https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-motocross-classic-town-bag-7te2r
> 
> I have two more photos that I get a "picture too large for server" error.  They are close ups of the hardware.  Please let me know if I should figure out how to fix them!


Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2011 bleu lavande.


----------



## Narnanz

I dont think that these photos are enough for you but could you have go if you can...just doesn't seem right to my novice eyes...but what do I know.
Item Balenciaga Handbag...a First
Link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/868668/balenciaga-chevre-leather-handbag
Seller Edyta R Designer Wardrobe 
Comments...not handbag strap sl no bale photo


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> I dont think that these photos are enough for you but could you have go if you can...just doesn't seem right to my novice eyes...but what do I know.
> Item Balenciaga Handbag...a First
> Link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/868668/balenciaga-chevre-leather-handbag
> Seller Edyta R Designer Wardrobe
> Comments...not handbag strap sl no bale photo


Good call, not authentic.


----------



## reneeluvscoach

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2011 bleu lavande.


Thanks muchstuff!  I was hoping it was bleu lavande


----------



## muchstuff

reneeluvscoach said:


> Thanks muchstuff!  I was hoping it was bleu lavande


My pleasure!


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Good call, not authentic.


Thank you Muchstuff..has left a message for the seller


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Thank you Muchstuff..has left a message for the seller


My pleasure!


----------



## Cmarkham

Hi!  Thanks for help with this!


----------



## muchstuff

Cmarkham said:


> Hi!  Thanks for help with this!


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Cmarkham

Thanks that is what I thought


----------



## muchstuff

Cmarkham said:


> Thanks that is what I thought


My pleasure!


----------



## cc_ara

hi can someone help me in authenticating this balenciaga? its a really good deal and i’ve been looking at this model for a long time
the serial code is 173082 2000 47


----------



## ksuromax

cc_ara said:


> hi can someone help me in authenticating this balenciaga? its a really good deal and i’ve been looking at this model for a long time
> the serial code is 173082 2000 47
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825387
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825388
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825389
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825390
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825391
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825392
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825393


this bag is not authentic, sorry


----------



## cc_ara

ksuromax said:


> this bag is not authentic, sorry


awwww thank u so much


----------



## ksuromax

cc_ara said:


> awwww thank u so much


most welcome, sorry the news was not better


----------



## pale_septembre

Hello, could someone please authenticate this bag? Let me know if additional pictures are needed and I will reach out to the seller. Thanks so much! 

Item name: $1545 Balenciaga Leather Handbag Tangerine Orange Large
Item number: 193374800613
Seller: bagsbie 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/193374800613


----------



## muchstuff

pale_septembre said:


> Hello, could someone please authenticate this bag? Let me know if additional pictures are needed and I will reach out to the seller. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item name: $1545 Balenciaga Leather Handbag Tangerine Orange Large
> Item number: 193374800613
> Seller: bagsbie
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/193374800613


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## pale_septembre

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.



thanks so much  appreciate your help!


----------



## muchstuff

pale_septembre said:


> thanks so much  appreciate your help!


Any time!


----------



## aidan92

Hello guys, just received this beautiful piece! I can't request for more pictures of the bag before buying, since the website that I bought do not offer such service (They're proud of their authenticity service but I want to be VERY sure), so I can only ask for your opinions after getting it. I don't dare cutting off the polysterene cover at the handle yet, in case I need to return it. Can I please get your advice on the bag's authenticity? Thank you in advance!

Item name: Pre-owned Balenciaga Giant Gold City
Item number:  RVSR146904001 
Seller: Reebonz
Link: https://www.reebonz.com/my/balenciaga/bags/pre-owned-balenciaga-giant-gold-city-16425617


----------



## ksuromax

aidan92 said:


> Hello guys, just received this beautiful piece! I can't request for more pictures of the bag before buying, since the website that I bought do not offer such service (They're proud of their authenticity service but I want to be VERY sure), so I can only ask for your opinions after getting it. I don't dare cutting off the polysterene cover at the handle yet, in case I need to return it. Can I please get your advice on the bag's authenticity? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item name: Pre-owned Balenciaga Giant Gold City
> Item number:  RVSR146904001
> Seller: Reebonz
> Link: https://www.reebonz.com/my/balenciaga/bags/pre-owned-balenciaga-giant-gold-city-16425617
> 
> View attachment 4827226
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827227
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827228
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827231
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827233
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827234
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827235
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827236
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827238
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827241
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827242
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827243


Authentic, 2012 Rose Bruyere


----------



## pale_septembre

I’d really appreciate your help with this one. I’ve never bought from them before and I’d feel much better hearing from you authenticators about it before. Thanks so much. 

Item name: 
BALENCIAGA
Vert D'eau Lambskin Leather Giant 21 Rose Gold City Bag
Item number: 314905
Seller: Yoogi’s Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...ather-giant-21-rose-gold-city-bag-118056.html


----------



## ksuromax

pale_septembre said:


> I’d really appreciate your help with this one. I’ve never bought from them before and I’d feel much better hearing from you authenticators about it before. Thanks so much.
> 
> Item name:
> BALENCIAGA
> Vert D'eau Lambskin Leather Giant 21 Rose Gold City Bag
> Item number: 314905
> Seller: Yoogi’s Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...ather-giant-21-rose-gold-city-bag-118056.html


Authentic 
Yoogi's quite reputable


----------



## Mic22

Can anyone explain what I should look for when checking if a bag is real? What signs are typical? Or what do you look for? 
Best Mic


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## pale_septembre

ksuromax said:


> Authentic
> Yoogi's quite reputable



Thank you so much!! Finally got the Vert d’Eau bag in good condition I’ve been looking for!


----------



## kkaradimas

Hi all,
Could someone please help me authenticate this bag I’m about to purchase?


Item name: Balenciaga City Leather Bag
Item no: 10320134
Seller ID: Valentin
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...eather-city-balenciaga-handbag-10320134.shtml

My accepted price offer expires in a few hours so any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks all!


----------



## ksuromax

kkaradimas said:


> Hi all,
> Could someone please help me authenticate this bag I’m about to purchase?
> 
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga City Leather Bag
> Item no: 10320134
> Seller ID: Valentin
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...eather-city-balenciaga-handbag-10320134.shtml
> 
> My accepted price offer expires in a few hours so any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks all!


 I'm sorry, apart from the tag no any other required pics are provided. Please, check the first post on the top of the page and get the necessary shots, we will have another look


----------



## ksuromax

pale_septembre said:


> Thank you so much!! Finally got the Vert d’Eau bag in good condition I’ve been looking for!


Pleasure


----------



## kkaradimas

ksuromax said:


> I'm sorry, apart from the tag no any other required pics are provided. Please, check the first post on the top of the page and get the necessary shots, we will have another look


Oops! Here are the photos from the listing. Hope that helps!


----------



## ksuromax

kkaradimas said:


> Oops! Here are the photos from the listing. Hope that helps!
> View attachment 4827510
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827512
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827513
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827514
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827515
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827517
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827519
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827520
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827522
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827523
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827524
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827526


these are all the same photo (besides, all in wrong way), i need a close up of the bale, rivets, zipper head
did you check the first post on the top of the page at all?


----------



## kkaradimas

ksuromax said:


> these are all the same photo (besides, all in wrong way), i need a close up of the bale, rivets, zipper head
> did you check the first post on the top of the page at all?


I'm so sorry! I was half asleep and thought the listing images weren't visible. I did read the top post but clearly not properly in my braindead state!

I've requested the required images from the seller and will post. Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

kkaradimas said:


> I'm so sorry! I was half asleep and thought the listing images weren't visible. I did read the top post but clearly not properly in my braindead state!
> 
> I've requested the required images from the seller and will post. Thanks!


----------



## kkaradimas

ksuromax said:


>


Here are the new pics from the seller! She forgot to post a pic of under the Balenciaga label so I have requested. I'm hoping this is enough for a prelim idea of authenticity! She said she purchased the bag at a private sale at the end of last year 

Here is the listing link again in case: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...eather-city-balenciaga-handbag-10320134.shtml

Thanks again for any help!!


----------



## ksuromax

kkaradimas said:


> Here are the new pics from the seller! She forgot to post a pic of under the Balenciaga label so I have requested. I'm hoping this is enough for a prelim idea of authenticity! She said she purchased the bag at a private sale at the end of last year
> 
> Here is the listing link again in case: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...eather-city-balenciaga-handbag-10320134.shtml
> 
> Thanks again for any help!!
> 
> View attachment 4828918
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828919
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828920
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828921


looks fine to me, i'd say you're good to go


----------



## kkaradimas

ksuromax said:


> looks fine to me, i'd say you're good to go


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## ksuromax

kkaradimas said:


> Thanks a bunch!


any time!


----------



## pomfever

Addy said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Item Name: balenciaga giant
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: korean website
> Link: https://www.daangn.com/articles/110156838
> [/QUOTE]
> do all balenciaga bags have an alphabet on the serial code? this sellers bag only has numbers


----------



## muchstuff

pomfever said:


> View attachment 4829282


Welcome to TPF! Bags prior to F/W 2012 won’t have an alphabet letter on the tag. If you’d like us to authenticate please look at the post at top of the page for a link that shows you the photos needed.


----------



## Ninkyy

Hi guys, I really need your help. I'm new to Bal and I just purchased a Bal bag from Vestiaire. They said it's authentic, but I want a second opinion.

Could you authenticate this bag? I know it from F/W 2013 but which model? Thank you for your help.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Ninkyy said:


> Hi guys, I really need your help. I'm new to Bal and I just purchased a Bal bag from Vestiaire. They said it's authentic, but I want a second opinion.
> 
> Could you authenticate this bag? I know it from F/W 2013 but which model? Thank you for your help.
> 
> View attachment 4831407
> View attachment 4831403
> View attachment 4831405
> View attachment 4831406
> View attachment 4831408
> View attachment 4831410
> View attachment 4831411
> View attachment 4831412
> View attachment 4831413
> View attachment 4831414


Authentic in my opinion. F/W 2013 Boston bag.


----------



## Ninkyy

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. F/W 2013 Boston bag.


Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Ninkyy said:


> Thank you so much!


My pleasure!


----------



## BaguetteLove

Hi, everyone could you please check this 
Item Name : agneau bazar shopper tote xs jaune miel
Link (if available): from the app vinted (Second-hand market app)
Thank you so much


----------



## bondgirl_77

Hey there! Can anyone please help authenticate this jacket? Looks good but just want to confirm. Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

BaguetteLove said:


> Hi, everyone could you please check this
> Item Name : agneau bazar shopper tote xs jaune miel
> Link (if available): from the app vinted (Second-hand market app)
> Thank you so much
> 
> View attachment 4832020
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832021
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832022
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832023
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832024
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832025
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832026
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832027
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832028
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832029
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832030


Authentic


----------



## ksuromax

bondgirl_77 said:


> Hey there! Can anyone please help authenticate this jacket? Looks good but just want to confirm. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832296
> View attachment 4832297
> View attachment 4832298
> View attachment 4832299
> View attachment 4832300


I believe you will have a better/faster response if you post it in the Club thread dedicated to the jackets


----------



## ysims

Hello Authenticators,

Could you please help to have a look at this giant city with rose gold hardware, is it authentic?

Kindest


----------



## bondgirl_77

ksuromax said:


> I believe you will have a better/faster response if you post it in the Club thread dedicated to the jackets


Will do...thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

ysims said:


> Hello Authenticators,
> 
> Could you please help to have a look at this giant city with rose gold hardware, is it authentic?
> 
> Kindest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832576
> View attachment 4832571
> View attachment 4832572
> View attachment 4832573
> View attachment 4832574
> View attachment 4832575
> View attachment 4832576
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832571
> View attachment 4832571
> View attachment 4832572
> View attachment 4832573
> View attachment 4832574
> View attachment 4832575
> View attachment 4832576


you are missing a good shot of the bale, but based on what i can see already i'd say good to go


----------



## ysims

ksuromax said:


> you are missing a good shot of the bale, but based on what i can see already i'd say good to go



Thank you very much


----------



## ksuromax

ysims said:


> Thank you very much


most welcome!


----------



## ORLVMXM

Hello. Can someone help me authenticate this sneakers please? Thank you so much.


----------



## snppoy

Please help me authenticate this city bag. Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

snppoy said:


> Please help me authenticate this city bag. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4833862
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833863
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833864
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833865


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

ORLVMXM said:


> Hello. Can someone help me authenticate this sneakers please? Thank you so much.
> 
> View attachment 4833733
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833734
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833735
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833736


We’re more of a handbag thread, sorry.


----------



## snppoy

snppoy said:


> Please help me authenticate this city bag. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4833862
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833863
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833864
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833865


thank you so much

I have told this lady that this is a fake bag, but she actually said that “I bet you never hold anything authentic in your hands !!!! ”
That's why I came here to ask for help.  Thank you very much anyway


----------



## muchstuff

snppoy said:


> thank you so much
> 
> I have told this lady that this is a fake bag, but she actually said that “I bet you never hold anything authentic in your hands !!!! ”
> That's why I came here to ask for help.  Thank you very much anyway


Hope you can get your money back!


----------



## missucc

Hi,

I just received this as a pre-loved purchase. The hardware looks fine but something feels off about the leather tag. Would appreciate your opinion. Thanks.


Item Name: Balenciaga First 
Item Number:
	

		
			
		

		
	













Seller ID:  crystal_y93  on Poshmark
Link: Seller already deleted all her listings, sold or unsold...


----------



## muchstuff

missucc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received this as a pre-loved purchase. The hardware looks fine but something feels off about the leather tag. Would appreciate your opinion. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga First
> Item Number:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834044
> View attachment 4834045
> View attachment 4834046
> View attachment 4834047
> View attachment 4834048
> View attachment 4834049
> View attachment 4834050
> View attachment 4834051
> View attachment 4834052
> View attachment 4834053
> View attachment 4834054
> 
> Seller ID:  crystal_y93  on Poshmark
> Link: Seller already deleted all her listings, sold or unsold...
> View attachment 4834044


Looks fine to me, very faded S/S 2011 nuage.


----------



## missucc

muchstuff said:


> Looks fine to me, very faded S/S 2011 nuage.


Thank you for the quick reply. I thought the "S" in "Paris" looked a little odd that's all.


----------



## muchstuff

missucc said:


> Thank you for the quick reply. I thought the "S" in "Paris" looked a little odd that's all.


No, that’s around the time they started squaring the S off a little.


----------



## Sassy_dietitian712

Hi,
Been drooling over this all weekend but wonder if it is legit since it doesn’t cost and arm and a leg? I believe I am missing a photo or two at this time. Listing is still active. I appreciate any input on this one.

Item Name:Balenciaga Classic Metallic Edge Iridescent Black City Bag 
Item Number:224132174348
Seller ID: vo0o0iill
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/224132174348


----------



## muchstuff

Sassy_dietitian712 said:


> Hi,
> Been drooling over this all weekend but wonder if it is legit since it doesn’t cost and arm and a leg? I believe I am missing a photo or two at this time. Listing is still active. I appreciate any input on this one.
> 
> Item Name:Balenciaga Classic Metallic Edge Iridescent Black City Bag
> Item Number:224132174348
> Seller ID: vo0o0iill
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/224132174348


Nothing's screaming fake but the pics aren't very good. I'd like to see a good pic of the tag front and entire tag back, and the bale.


----------



## Sassy_dietitian712

muchstuff said:


> Nothing's screaming fake but the pics aren't very good. I'd like to see a good pic of the tag front and entire tag back, and the bale.


I had asked for photos and was told “they are in the listing.” I appreciate your insight from what was available!


----------



## muchstuff

Sassy_dietitian712 said:


> I had asked for photos and was told “they are in the listing.” I appreciate your insight from what was available!


I went back for another look and you can see the bale in one pic but it looks odd, let me check with @ksuromax...


----------



## Sassy_dietitian712

muchstuff said:


> I went back for another look and you can see the bale in one pic but it looks odd, let me check with @ksuromax...


Yeah the seller says the photos are clear as day?  Maybe this is a sign ‍


----------



## muchstuff

Sassy_dietitian712 said:


> Yeah the seller says the photos are clear as day?  Maybe this is a sign ‍


Let's see if she knows, I'm searching other photos to see if they ever made this bag with a different shaped bale.


----------



## muchstuff

Sassy_dietitian712 said:


> Yeah the seller says the photos are clear as day?  Maybe this is a sign ‍


Actually @ksuromax  has this bag I believe, so let's see what her bales look like.


----------



## Sassy_dietitian712

muchstuff said:


> Actually @ksuromax  has this bag I believe, so let's see what her bales look like.


I received two additional photos after trying to explain what I needed again. I appreciate your help and patience.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Sassy_dietitian712 said:


> I received two additional photos after trying to explain what I needed again. I appreciate your help and patience.
> 
> View attachment 4834496
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834497


I'm unfamiliar with this style of bale. That doesn't mean it was never made, I just can't authenticate it. Hopefully ksuromax will check in soon.


----------



## muchstuff

@Sassy_dietitian712 I did a bit of looking at Alexander Wang’s iridescent hardware on the Marti and the Rockie under his own brand and it’s very similar. I’m guessing it’s authentic but I haven’t yet found another Bal with that same bale. We’ll see if ksuro sheds any light on this.


----------



## ksuromax

Sassy_dietitian712 said:


> Hi,
> Been drooling over this all weekend but wonder if it is legit since it doesn’t cost and arm and a leg? I believe I am missing a photo or two at this time. Listing is still active. I appreciate any input on this one.
> 
> Item Name:Balenciaga Classic Metallic Edge Iridescent Black City Bag
> Item Number:224132174348
> Seller ID: vo0o0iill
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/224132174348





muchstuff said:


> I went back for another look and you can see the bale in one pic but it looks odd, let me check with @ksuromax...


the bale is wrong, this i can tell you confidently.
It must be the same as any other bale Bal's been using for years.
i can't clearly read the back of the tag, which letter is there? C?


----------



## ksuromax

Sassy_dietitian712 said:


> I received two additional photos after trying to explain what I needed again. I appreciate your help and patience.
> 
> View attachment 4834496
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834497


this is what should look like


----------



## ksuromax

Sassy_dietitian712 said:


> I received two additional photos after trying to explain what I needed again. I appreciate your help and patience.
> 
> View attachment 4834496


not only the bale raises a red flag for me, look at the stud that holds the O-ring on the bale end, it is round, droplet-shaped, while it must be the same as all other studs with the cone shape and flat top.


----------



## Sassy_dietitian712

ksuromax said:


> not only the bale raises a red flag for me, look at the stud that holds the O-ring on the bale end, it is round, droplet-shaped, while it must be the same as all other studs with the cone shape and flat top.


Thank you - I just looked at the listing again and you’re right, it’s more like a clip than a true bale


----------



## Sassy_dietitian712

muchstuff said:


> @Sassy_dietitian712 I did a bit of looking at Alexander Wang’s iridescent hardware on the Marti and the Rockie under his own brand and it’s very similar. I’m guessing it’s authentic but I haven’t yet found another Bal with that same bale. We’ll see if ksuro sheds any light on this.


Thank you as well for your work on this one!


----------



## ksuromax

Sassy_dietitian712 said:


> Thank you - I just looked at the listing again and you’re right, it’s more like a clip than a true bale


glad to be of help


----------



## muchstuff

Sassy_dietitian712 said:


> Thank you - I just looked at the listing again and you’re right, it’s more like a clip than a true bale





Sassy_dietitian712 said:


> Thank you - I just looked at the listing again and you’re right, it’s more like a clip than a true bale


The clip is the same as the one AW used on his line. @ksuromax has rightly pointed out that the stud is wrong so there are too many anomalies to say authentic. Thanks @ksuromax !


----------



## Bricek1992

Hello everyone, 

I hope everyone is safe! 

I am thinking about buying this balenciaga city bag in Lilas to start my first renovation and dye of a luxury handbag (which explain the overall state of the Bah and the interesting price... which is also quite disturbing) but I’m not sure this one authentic. That’s why I am kindly asking your help with this authentification 


Item Name:Balenciaga Classic City lilas with regular hardware 
Item Number: N 829 Y 115748

Please find hereafter to photos posted by the seller :














The seller say that this bag is from 2005 (which corresponds to the tag from what I understand).

I hope my post fulfill all the requirements of TPF!

many thanks in advance for everybody’s help  

Kr,

Brice


----------



## ksuromax

Bricek1992 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I hope everyone is safe!
> 
> I am thinking about buying this balenciaga city bag in Lilas to start my first renovation and dye of a luxury handbag (which explain the overall state of the Bah and the interesting price... which is also quite disturbing) but I’m not sure this one authentic. That’s why I am kindly asking your help with this authentification
> 
> 
> Item Name:Balenciaga Classic City lilas with regular hardware
> Item Number: N 829 Y 115748
> 
> Please find hereafter to photos posted by the seller :
> 
> View attachment 4835178
> View attachment 4835179
> View attachment 4835181
> View attachment 4835182
> View attachment 4835183
> View attachment 4835184
> View attachment 4835185
> View attachment 4835186
> View attachment 4835187
> View attachment 4835188
> View attachment 4835189
> View attachment 4835190
> 
> The seller say that this bag is from 2005 (which corresponds to the tag from what I understand).
> 
> I hope my post fulfill all the requirements of TPF!
> 
> many thanks in advance for everybody’s help
> 
> Kr,
> 
> Brice


Y stands for 2006, but you're missing good lot of required pics, please, check the first post at the top of the page, there's a link to the samples.


----------



## Bricek1992

ksuromax said:


> Y stands for 2006, but you're missing good lot of required pics, please, check the first post at the top of the page, there's a link to the samples.



Hello Ksuromax,

I apologise for missing pictures and important details in my last post. 

I tried to get more pictures from the seller, mentioning the important parts of the bag that I wanted to see. Please find hereafter the pictures that I received today :









I did not manage to obtain one from the bale but I really hope these pictures are good enough.

Again, thank you very much in advance for your help with this! 

Wish everyone a nice day, 

Brice


----------



## acruz

Hello Balenciaga experts, I’d really appreciate your help to authenticate this. This is my first time to buy a pre-owned Balenciaga and I’m worried I paid for a fake. Thanks so much in advance!

item Name:LIKE NEW Condition! Authentic Balenciaga Giant 12 Gold City Soft lambskin Bag
Item #: 254626766808
Seller: sylmok1304
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/LIKE-NE...-12-Gold-City-Soft-lambskin-Bag-/254626766808


----------



## ksuromax

Bricek1992 said:


> Hello Ksuromax,
> 
> I apologise for missing pictures and important details in my last post.
> 
> I tried to get more pictures from the seller, mentioning the important parts of the bag that I wanted to see. Please find hereafter the pictures that I received today :
> 
> View attachment 4835825
> View attachment 4835826
> View attachment 4835827
> View attachment 4835828
> View attachment 4835829
> View attachment 4835830
> 
> 
> I did not manage to obtain one from the bale but I really hope these pictures are good enough.
> 
> Again, thank you very much in advance for your help with this!
> 
> Wish everyone a nice day,
> 
> Brice


based on what's available i'd say you're good to go


----------



## ksuromax

acruz said:


> Hello Balenciaga experts, I’d really appreciate your help to authenticate this. This is my first time to buy a pre-owned Balenciaga and I’m worried I paid for a fake. Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> item Name:LIKE NEW Condition! Authentic Balenciaga Giant 12 Gold City Soft lambskin Bag
> Item #: 254626766808
> Seller: sylmok1304
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/LIKE-NE...-12-Gold-City-Soft-lambskin-Bag-/254626766808


i'm afraid you did, not authentic in my opinion


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Bricek1992

ksuromax said:


> based on what's available i'd say you're good to go



Hi Ksuromax,

Thank you very much for your answer and especially for your reactivity!  

Have a great day!

Brice


----------



## ksuromax

Bricek1992 said:


> Hi Ksuromax,
> 
> Thank you very much for your answer and especially for your reactivity!
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> Brice


Pleasure


----------



## acruz

ksuromax said:


> i'm afraid you did, not authentic in my opinion


Thanks very much. I suspected after reading about the black stitching needed on the lable  and it doesn’t have it. And I wasn’t so sure about the font—does it look correct? Thanks heaps again. I’m ever so thankful there’s this authentication forum to protect us from being conned by dodgy sellers.


----------



## anthrosphere

Poshmark: https://posh.mk/
Seller: theffernan


----------



## muchstuff

anthrosphere said:


> Poshmark: https://*******/
> Seller: theffernan
> 
> View attachment 4836547
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836548
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836549


Please see the post at top of page for a link to the photos needed. The Posh link won't open BTW. Pics of the tag front and back need to show all lines of print, the pic of the tag back doesn't do so.


----------



## ksuromax

acruz said:


> Thanks very much. I suspected after reading about the black stitching needed on the lable  and it doesn’t have it. And I wasn’t so sure about the font—does it look correct? Thanks heaps again. I’m ever so thankful there’s this authentication forum to protect us from being conned by dodgy sellers.


bingo on both! 
you're most welcome!  
hope, you can get your money back


----------



## pamelasflores

Hello! Could you please authenticate this Balenciaga for me? Thank you in advance!
Item Name: New BALENCIAGA  City Shoulder Hand Bag W/ Mirror black/gold  
Item Number: 254703934034
Seller ID: zh5996
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/254703934034


----------



## camillakl

Hey. Can anyone help me to authenticate (or not) this bag  It's from a danish website, hope that's okay

Item Name: Balenciaga City bag
Item Number: ??
Seller ID: Margit B
Link: https://trendsales.dk/c/15624656

Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

pamelasflores said:


> Hello! Could you please authenticate this Balenciaga for me? Thank you in advance!
> Item Name: New BALENCIAGA  City Shoulder Hand Bag W/ Mirror black/gold
> Item Number: 254703934034
> Seller ID: zh5996
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/254703934034
> 
> View attachment 4837054
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837055
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837056
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837057
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837058


Missing a pic of the bale and the tag back pic is sideways and blurry. Please post pics in the larger format and right way up, thanks.


----------



## muchstuff

camillakl said:


> Hey. Can anyone help me to authenticate (or not) this bag  It's from a danish website, hope that's okay
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City bag
> Item Number: ??
> Seller ID: Margit B
> Link: https://trendsales.dk/c/15624656
> 
> Thank you


I don't see a good pic of the bale but authentic in my opinion. I'd ask for a better pic of the handles, maybe outside so you can see how dark they are, the lighting in the photo provided is way off.


----------



## M&Mthomas

Hi. Could you please see if this bag is authentic? https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/233701934747
Thank you ^_^
PS. Photos are from seller


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> Hi. Could you please see if this bag is authentic? https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/233701934747
> Thank you ^_^
> PS. Photos are from seller
> 
> View attachment 4837920
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837921
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837922


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## M&Mthomas

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Thank you so much


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> Thank you so much


Any time!


----------



## Elementary

Hi everyone. Can you please help with this one? Thank you so much.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## samfalstaff

Hello:
I would appreciate your expertise with this bag. Thank you so much!

Item: Castagna Velo
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Comments: The bag is with me and I have posted my own pictures.


----------



## Elementary

Back of zipper. Thank you ❤️


----------



## muchstuff

ambreit said:


> Hi everyone. Can you please help with this one? Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838351
> View attachment 4838352
> View attachment 4838351
> View attachment 4838352
> View attachment 4838351
> View attachment 4838352
> View attachment 4838353
> View attachment 4838355
> View attachment 4838356


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Hello:
> I would appreciate your expertise with this bag. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: Castagna Velo
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-2010-Castagna-Velo-Dark-Brown-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-Work-Authentic/274467532333?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Comments: The bag is with me and I have posted my own pictures.
> View attachment 4838374
> View attachment 4838375
> View attachment 4838376
> View attachment 4838377
> View attachment 4838378
> View attachment 4838379
> View attachment 4838380


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Elementary

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.



Oh, thank you so much! That’s a relief.


----------



## muchstuff

ambreit said:


> Oh, thank you so much! That’s a relief.


Enjoy!


----------



## Elementary

muchstuff said:


> Enjoy!



I will, thank you for the peace of mind. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## muchstuff

ambreit said:


> I will, thank you for the peace of mind. ❤❤❤


Any time!


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Thank you!


My pleasure!


----------



## Emms1307

Hi! Can anyone help me to authenticate this balenciaga bag? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Emms1307

Hi! Can anyone help me to authenticate this balenciaga bag please? Thank you in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

Emms1307 said:


> Hi! Can anyone help me to authenticate this balenciaga bag? Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4838953
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838954
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838955
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838956


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## muchstuff

Emms1307 said:


> Hi! Can anyone help me to authenticate this balenciaga bag please? Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4838957
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838958
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838959
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838960


Again, not authentic.


----------



## Emms1307

muchstuff said:


> Again, not authentic.


Thank you for your help!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Emms1307 said:


> Thank you for your help!


My pleasure!


----------



## reneeluvscoach

I know this one doesn't have all the required pictures, but I'm hoping there's enough there that you can tell me it's safe to report.  I don't keep up with all the new styles, but...I'm not sure what this is supposed to be!  Papier? I've never gotten into that style so maybe I'm wrong!  









						Balenciaga handbag  AUTHENTIC
					

Shop almeiva's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Brown Mocha, front zipper compartment,    hang mirror.. silver leather with brown interior. Used once sitting in my closet! No dust bag.




					poshmark.com


----------



## muggles

I’m afraid in my excitement I got took!
Serial number reads
MADE IN ITALY
513990-1060-Y-002123
Please excuse if pics are in incorrect order
My internet is on the fritz
there is no interior tag just the name on the pocket and the serial number under zipper
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4841627

Ok, I jumped the gun! I’m assuming it’s real, I just didn’t research enough!





View attachment 4841627






View attachment 4841627


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> I’m afraid in my excitement I got took!
> Serial number reads
> MADE IN ITALY
> 513990-1060-Y-002123
> Please excuse if pics are in incorrect order
> My internet is on the fritz
> there is no interior tag just the name on the pocket and the serial number under zipper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841627
> 
> Ok, I jumped the gun! I’m assuming it’s real, I just didn’t research enough!
> View attachment 4841628
> View attachment 4841629
> View attachment 4841630
> View attachment 4841631
> View attachment 4841632
> View attachment 4841627
> View attachment 4841628
> View attachment 4841629
> View attachment 4841630
> View attachment 4841631
> View attachment 4841632
> 
> View attachment 4841627
> View attachment 4841628
> View attachment 4841629
> View attachment 4841630
> View attachment 4841631
> View attachment 4841632


Let’s start by reposting with clear pics. Please look at the link in the top post and follow the examples. Close up, clear, no angles. Everything facing the camera straight on, check the pic of the bale in the example. If we can’t see it we can’t help you. The double B is the current zipper iteration. Don’t jump to conclusions just yet!


----------



## muggles

Serial number reads made in italy
513990-1060-Y-002123
It does have back to back B zipper heads


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Serial number reads made in italy
> 513990-1060-Y-002123
> It does have back to back B zipper heads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841805
> View attachment 4841806
> View attachment 4841814
> View attachment 4841815
> View attachment 4841820
> View attachment 4841823


We need to actually SEE the font etc. on the tags not just know the numbers. Did you look at the examples in the link? I'll post it again below. Close up, clear, straight to the camera. I know it's not always easy but without the photos we can't help you.
So, clear, close up pics of the logo on the front, the interior tags (both of them), back of the zipper head, bale shot is close enough but it's angled, flat to the camera please. We need pics like this for every bag posted, just a reminder!

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> We need to actually SEE the font etc. on the tags not just know the numbers. Did you look at the examples in the link? I'll post it again below. Close up, clear, straight to the camera. I know it's not always easy but without the photos we can't help you.
> So, clear, close up pics of the logo on the front, the interior tags (both of them), back of the zipper head, bale shot is close enough but it's angled, flat to the camera please. We need pics like this for every bag posted, just a reminder!
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


There is no interior tag with a front and back
Balenciaga is printed under zipper
Serial number is printed in pocket under top part of zipper
I’m taking pics with an iPad I find it extremely difficult to photograph 
Interior shots of this bag, when I have only two hands.


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> There is no interior tag with a front and back
> Balenciaga is printed under zipper
> Serial number is printed in pocket under top part of zipper


That's the current "tag" they're separate and in different places from the old bags. There are changes periodically with all of the details we need.


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> That's the current "tag" they're separate and in different places from the old bags. There are changes periodically with all of the details we need.


But there is no tag!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> But there is no tag!


OK let's not call it a tag then. The piece of leather that the style code is on and the piece of leather that the logo is on.


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> OK let's not call it a tag then. The piece of leather that the style code is on and the piece of leather that the logo is on.


Logo is printed on exterior pocket
Style code is printed under zipper


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Logo is printed on exterior pocket
> Style code is printed under zipper


OK whatever it's printed on, we need to see it up close, clear, forward-facing, so we can read it and see the font clearly. That as well as a clear close up pic of the zipper head and bale. I'll check back later, gotta get my day going!


----------



## muggles

My WiFi is out more than in!


----------



## suswaim

Hello, Could you help to authenticate for my Balenciaga classic city mini bag?
I purchased this bag from Neiman Marcus.
Thank you.


----------



## Alejandra restrepo

Hello i just bought this preloved bag from a store that sells used bags. They assure its original ive been researching and i think it is. Just want to be 100% sure . Will appreciate your hel0


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Alejandra restrepo

Plz authenticate this balenciaga City i just bought from a store that sells pre loved bags.
Balenciaga City
Dont know the exact name of the color or else.


----------



## ksuromax

Alejandra restrepo said:


> Plz authenticate this balenciaga City i just bought from a store that sells pre loved bags.
> Balenciaga City
> Dont know the exact name of the color or else.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844449
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844455
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844456
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844457
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844458
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844459
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844464
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844465
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844497


authentic


----------



## ksuromax

suswaim said:


> Hello, Could you help to authenticate for my Balenciaga classic city mini bag?
> I purchased this bag from Neiman Marcus.
> Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4842940
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842941
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842942
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842943
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842944
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842945
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842946
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842947


if you bought it from NM what makes you question its authenticity? NM is an authorised reseller. 
Bale is on the wrong angle, i can't see it clearly, other than that all the rest looks perfectly fine


----------



## An4

Item: Balenciaga oversized clutch giant hardware
Item no.:  233702122813
Seller: classandbrass15
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/233702122813?ul_noapp=true

Dear authenticators, I'm an idiot, I bid on this thing, I got carried away as I came across it today, honestly I wasn't thinking, the clock was ticking, it looked ok. Could you please take a look at it? The pics of tags are visible clearly on the computer, not the phone. I didn't pay for it yet, I asked the seller after the auction ended if she can guarantee that it's authentic and she said that it was a gift and she has no idea. She's willing to cancel my bid.
I apologize and promise to not be an idiot next time, please help me.
ETA: Upon close inspection, I'm now convinced it's a fake, I'll proceed with cancelling but let this stay as a reminder and a cautionary tale to others.


----------



## suswaim

ksuromax said:


> if you bought it from NM what makes you question its authenticity? NM is an authorised reseller.
> Bale is on the wrong angle, i can't see it clearly, other than that all the rest looks perfectly fine



Thank you for your help and I will attach the bale pic just in case. 
There was that person who sold real bags on Ebay by buying them from places like NM, BG and here and there and then shipping back the high quality replica bag them(It became news. She scammed the stores for almost 1 million dollars in bags.) so I wanted to make sure this isn't a fake bag that someone swapped that way.
I appreciate your help a lot


----------



## ksuromax

suswaim said:


> Thank you for your help and I will attach the bale pic just in case.
> There was that person who sold real bags on Ebay by buying them from places like NM, BG and here and there and then shipping back the high quality replica bag them(It became news. She scammed the stores for almost 1 million dollars in bags.) so I wanted to make sure this isn't a fake bag that someone swapped that way.
> I appreciate your help a lot
> 
> View attachment 4844880


This is not the right angle, i need it this way, please
Yes, i got your point, better safe than sorry


----------



## suswaim

ksuromax said:


> This is not the right angle, i need it this way, please
> Yes, i got your point, better safe than sorry
> 
> View attachment 4845004


I am sorry I took so much time out of your day.. I hope this time the picture will work.
Thank you so much for being patient.


----------



## ksuromax

suswaim said:


> I am sorry I took so much time out of your day.. I hope this time the picture will work.
> Thank you so much for being patient.
> 
> View attachment 4845068


No worries  
Good to go


----------



## suswaim

ksuromax said:


> No worries
> Good to go


Thank you so much! I appreciate your kindness


----------



## ksuromax

suswaim said:


> Thank you so much! I appreciate your kindness


My pleasure


----------



## acruz

ksuromax said:


> bingo on both!
> you're most welcome!
> hope, you can get your money back


Thanks very much, you’re so awesome!


----------



## Franz69

First time posting here! Please help me authenticate my Phone shopping bag that I purchased from *******.


----------



## acruz

Hi Balenciaga experts, I’d really appreciate your help to authenticate this one.

Also, would you be able to tell what year this one was made if its authentic?

Thanks so much in advance!

item Name: authentic Balenciaga Classic Mini Twiggy+ strap + mirror, permanent collection
Item #: 133490687403
Seller: jcx.88
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/authent...rap-mirror-permanent-collection-/133490687403


also, I asked for additional pics from the seller.


----------



## ksuromax

Franz69 said:


> First time posting here! Please help me authenticate my Phone shopping bag that I purchased from *******.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845557
> View attachment 4845558
> View attachment 4845559
> View attachment 4845563
> View attachment 4845562
> View attachment 4845558
> View attachment 4845560
> View attachment 4845561


any chance you can show me that small tag with BALENCIAGA stamp on it? i can barely see it on one shot from the upside down, but need to see it up close


----------



## ksuromax

acruz said:


> Hi Balenciaga experts, I’d really appreciate your help to authenticate this one.
> 
> Also, would you be able to tell what year this one was made if its authentic?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> item Name: authentic Balenciaga Classic Mini Twiggy+ strap + mirror, permanent collection
> Item #: 133490687403
> Seller: jcx.88
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/authent...rap-mirror-permanent-collection-/133490687403
> 
> 
> also, I asked for additional pics from the seller.
> 
> View attachment 4845570
> View attachment 4845571
> View attachment 4845576
> View attachment 4845577


it looks promissing, but you are missing far too many pics - bales, rivets, zipper head underneath. Please, quote your original post when you are reposting new/additional pics


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Franz69

ksuromax said:


> any chance you can show me that small tag with BALENCIAGA stamp on it? i can barely see it on one shot from the upside down, but need to see it up close


Sure! Its stamped in silver


----------



## ksuromax

Franz69 said:


> Sure! Its stamped in silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845671


Based on what i can see i tend to think you're good to go


----------



## Franz69

ksuromax said:


> Based on what i can see i tend to think you're good to go


Thank you!


----------



## Prelovedmommy

Please assist me to authenticate this. Thanks!


----------



## Lakotan

Ladies, could you please help me authenticate this bag https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...854972?hash=item34309c63fc:g:89EAAOSwpHxfW9n3
It has P but there was no light gray color in S/S 2010. There was Galet in 2009, but that would’ve been Q. Any thoughts?


----------



## muchstuff

Lakotan said:


> Ladies, could you please help me authenticate this bag https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...854972?hash=item34309c63fc:g:89EAAOSwpHxfW9n3
> It has P but there was no light gray color in S/S 2010. There was Galet in 2009, but that would’ve been Q. Any thoughts?


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## An4

Could you please tell me if this is authentic?

Balenciaga Envelope Clutch
seller: lisa


			https://us.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/balenciaga/yellow-leather-envelop-balenciaga-handbag-10639991.shtml


----------



## Cxdiamond

Actually at this Forum someone also bought Gucci leather Card case  from *******! She Was very happy! But it was fake....


----------



## ksuromax

Prelovedmommy said:


> Please assist me to authenticate this. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846297
> View attachment 4846298
> View attachment 4846299
> View attachment 4846297
> View attachment 4846298
> View attachment 4846299
> View attachment 4846300


Authentic, 2014 SS collection, Rose Azalee


----------



## ksuromax

An4 said:


> Could you please tell me if this is authentic?
> 
> Balenciaga Envelope Clutch
> seller: lisa
> 
> 
> https://us.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/balenciaga/yellow-leather-envelop-balenciaga-handbag-10639991.shtml


This is fake, please, avoid


----------



## An4

ksuromax said:


> This is fake, please, avoid


terrible! thank you so much.


----------



## Lakotan

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


I suspected that, thank you!!


----------



## muchstuff

Lakotan said:


> I suspected that, thank you!!


My pleasure!


----------



## bagindeeplove

Hello, 

I just received an online order of a Balenciaga City from a reputable department store. However, I noticed something and would like to get your opinion to see whether they warrant serious concern. By the way the season date is marked as X. 
First of all, I was told that all bags should have a piece of leather swatch, mine does not have it. 
Two, the inner label is on a piece of leather but only bears the name of Blenciaga. I was told it should be followed by Paris. 
Third, the bag information card looks different from what I saw online. What others are showing are horizontal with a lot of information without any barcode. Mine is vertical with less information but with a barcode. 

Am I overthinking? Should I be concerned? 

Thank yo very much.


----------



## ksuromax

bagindeeplove said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just received an online order of a Balenciaga City from a reputable department store. However, I noticed something and would like to get your opinion to see whether they warrant serious concern. By the way the season date is marked as X.
> First of all, I was told that all bags should have a piece of leather swatch, mine does not have it.
> Two, the inner label is on a piece of leather but only bears the name of Blenciaga. I was told it should be followed by Paris.
> Third, the bag information card looks different from what I saw online. What others are showing are horizontal with a lot of information without any barcode. Mine is vertical with less information but with a barcode.
> 
> Am I overthinking? Should I be concerned?
> 
> Thank yo very much.


tag format changes from time to time. 
without seeing the bag we cannot tell anything firm. 
please, post the required pics once you have the bag at hands (samples are in the link in the first post at the top of the page) and we will have a look


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Paulana

Hi,
Oh my God! I am stressing over this Balenciaga bag that I have recently purchased from an online seller. Please help me authenticate this because the time I saw this bag, it’s just so wrong and so fake. Please help! I would appreciate anything. Again, thank you


----------



## Yin.yin

please help me the authenticity of my card wallet..


----------



## ksuromax

Paulana said:


> Hi,
> Oh my God! I am stressing over this Balenciaga bag that I have recently purchased from an online seller. Please help me authenticate this because the time I saw this bag, it’s just so wrong and so fake. Please help! I would appreciate anything. Again, thank you
> 
> View attachment 4847306
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847307
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847308
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847309
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847310
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847311
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847312
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847313
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847314
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847315
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847316
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847317


very bad fake, indeed
hope you can get your money back


----------



## ksuromax

Yin.yin said:


> please help me the authenticity of my card wallet..
> 
> View attachment 4847374
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847375
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847376


i know it's not easy, but you need to take as good and sharp shot of the embossed info line inside the pocket, as possible
this one is blurred and has a lot of glare


----------



## Paulana

ksuromax said:


> very bad fake, indeed
> hope you can get your money back



Thank you so much Ksuromax!  You have no idea how happy I am to hear it from you. The first time I saw this bag from the packaging I died! 
Again, thank you.


----------



## ksuromax

Paulana said:


> Thank you so much Ksuromax!  You have no idea how happy I am to hear it from you. The first time I saw this bag from the packaging I died!
> Again, thank you.


glad to be of help!


----------



## Coralquartz

Hi ladies, this is my first post and I know it’s not ideal because of the pictures and short time but I’m just wondering if anyone might have a minute to look at this bag on eBay?

Giant city with rose gold hardware
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authenti...046828?hash=item4db3348aac:g:6fwAAOSwfIpfMvxK


----------



## muchstuff

Coralquartz said:


> Hi ladies, this is my first post and I know it’s not ideal because of the pictures and short time but I’m just wondering if anyone might have a minute to look at this bag on eBay?
> 
> Giant city with rose gold hardware
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authenti...046828?hash=item4db3348aac:g:6fwAAOSwfIpfMvxK


The pic of the tag back isn’t ideal and you’re missing the back of the zipper head but what I see looks OK.


----------



## Prelovedmommy

ksuromax said:


> Authentic, 2014 SS collection, Rose Azalee


Thank you so much!


----------



## Prelovedmommy

Please help me authenticate this one too. I feel this is a good replica.


----------



## muchstuff

Prelovedmommy said:


> Please help me authenticate this one too. I feel this is a good replica.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848467
> View attachment 4848468
> View attachment 4848471
> View attachment 4848472
> View attachment 4848473
> View attachment 4848474


Yup, not authentic.


----------



## Prelovedmommy

muchstuff said:


> Yup, not authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## pixycat

Hi! I would love your help authenticating this bag I just purchased from an online reseller. It seems authentic to me but it’s my first luxury purchase in about a decade so I want to be extra safe before I get too attached.  I think it is a 2012 Dark Violet City. Thank you! I appreciate your help!


----------



## Prelovedmommy

One last balenciaga bag for legit check please. Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

Prelovedmommy said:


> Thank you!


My pleasure!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

pixycat said:


> Hi! I would love your help authenticating this bag I just purchased from an online reseller. It seems authentic to me but it’s my first luxury purchase in about a decade so I want to be extra safe before I get too attached.  I think it is a 2012 Dark Violet City. Thank you! I appreciate your help!
> 
> View attachment 4848486
> View attachment 4848485
> View attachment 4848487
> View attachment 4848492
> View attachment 4848493
> View attachment 4848494
> View attachment 4848497
> View attachment 4848502
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848488
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848490
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848491


Need a clear pic of the tag back, flat and facing the camera. Same with the bale, no angles.


----------



## muchstuff

Prelovedmommy said:


> One last balenciaga bag for legit check please. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4848503
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848504
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848505
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848506


Pics aren’t good enough, please take a look at the link in the post at top of page for examples.


----------



## Prelovedmommy

muchstuff said:


> Pics aren’t good enough, please take a look at the link in the post at top of page for examples.


Let me known if photos below are ok


muchstuff said:


> Pics aren’t good enough, please take a look at the link in the post at top of page for examples.


No more strap and mirror for this bag.


----------



## pixycat

muchstuff said:


> Need a clear pic of the tag back, flat and facing the camera. Same with the bale, no angles.


I’m struggling with getting a flat shot of the tag back. There are a few different ones here that may work but I’ll keep trying if none do. Thank you!!


----------



## Paulana

Paulana said:


> Thank you so much Ksuromax!  You have no idea how happy I am to hear it from you. The first time I saw this bag from the packaging I died!
> Again, thank you.



Hi Ksuromax, I told the seller and she was so mad. She wants a proof or certificate to validate it’s not authentic. Where do you think I can have papers/validation authenticators certificate for this?
Thank you so much!

Regards


----------



## ksuromax

Prelovedmommy said:


> Thank you so much!


pleasure!


----------



## ksuromax

Paulana said:


> Hi Ksuromax, I told the seller and she was so mad. She wants a proof or certificate to validate it’s not authentic. Where do you think I can have papers/validation authenticators certificate for this?
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Regards


Authenticate4U can do it. 
Possibly, there are others, you can google them up 
Good luck!


----------



## ksuromax

Prelovedmommy said:


> Let me known if photos below are ok
> 
> No more strap and mirror for this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848510
> View attachment 4848512
> View attachment 4848513
> View attachment 4848514
> View attachment 4848515
> View attachment 4848516
> View attachment 4848517
> View attachment 4848518


Based on what i can see i'd say good to go


----------



## Paulana

ksuromax said:


> Authenticate4U can do it.
> Possibly, there are others, you can google them up
> Good luck!



Alright  Thank you


----------



## Prelovedmommy

Th


ksuromax said:


> Based on what i can see i'd say good to go


Thanks a lot! Really appreciate it.


----------



## ksuromax

pixycat said:


> I’m struggling with getting a flat shot of the tag back. There are a few different ones here that may work but I’ll keep trying if none do. Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 4848529
> View attachment 4848530
> View attachment 4848531
> View attachment 4848532


thanks for the additional pics, Authentic in my opinion, 2012 SS, Dark Violet


----------



## ksuromax

Prelovedmommy said:


> Th
> 
> Thanks a lot! Really appreciate it.


most welcome!


----------



## Coralquartz

muchstuff said:


> The pic of the tag back isn’t ideal and you’re missing the back of the zipper head but what I see looks OK.


Thank you so much I really appreciate your time! I have a pic of the zip of this makes a difference to your initial thoughts?


----------



## muchstuff

Coralquartz said:


> Thank you so much I really appreciate your time! I have a pic of the zip of this makes a difference to your initial thoughts?
> View attachment 4848641


Authentic in my opinion but it looks more gold than rose gold to me.
EDIT: gold for sure IMO.


----------



## Yin.yin

is this photo clear?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Yin.yin

ksuromax said:


> i know it's not easy, but you need to take as good and sharp shot of the embossed info line inside the pocket, as possible
> this one is blurred and has a lot of glare


----------



## Coralquartz

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion but it looks more gold than rose gold to me.
> EDIT: gold for sure IMO.


Thank you so much! Sadly I was outbid at the last second so still on the look out. You guys are brilliant!


----------



## pixycat

ksuromax said:


> thanks for the additional pics, Authentic in my opinion, 2012 SS, Dark Violet


Thank you so much!!


----------



## ksuromax

Yin.yin said:


> is this photo clear?
> 
> View attachment 4848647
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848648





Yin.yin said:


> View attachment 4848649
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848650


thanks, it looks fine to me


----------



## ksuromax

pixycat said:


> Thank you so much!!


my pleasure


----------



## muchstuff

Coralquartz said:


> Thank you so much! Sadly I was outbid at the last second so still on the look out. You guys are brilliant!


My pleasure, better luck with the next one!


----------



## muggles

I pray I did this correctly!
Received this bag today
Letter on front of tag isn’t same as on back


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> I pray I did this correctly!
> Received this bag today
> Letter on front of tag isn’t same as on back
> 
> View attachment 4849307
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849309
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849310
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849312
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849313
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849314


Can you please take a pic of the tag back in better light and make sure it’s very clear? And a pic of the bale flat to the camera, like in the example in the link, top post.


----------



## muggles

Fingers crossed


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> Fingers crossed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849333
> View attachment 4849334


it's a fake, i'm afraid


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Fingers crossed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849333
> View attachment 4849334


Pics are all a little too dark but I can see enough to say it’s not authentic. Really, the season letters being different is enough but there are other details that are off too. 
In the future you’d probably get better results if you take the bag outside (not direct sunlight) and take your pics there. We need detail and dark pics don’t help us with that.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> it's a fake, i'm afraid


Cross-posted  .


----------



## muggles

ksuromax said:


> it's a fake, i'm afraid


I thought so
Trying to get Mercari to let me return
Seller is a nitwit who swears it’s real
Mercari authenticated it as real
What do they know?


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> Cross-posted  .


Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> I thought so
> Trying to get Mercari to let me return
> Seller is a nitwit who swears it’s real
> Mercari authenticated it as real
> What do they know?


We’ve seen fakes on pretty much every site. You may need a paid authentication if their authenticators have already given it a pass.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muggles

ksuromax said:


> it's a fake, i'm afraid


Thank you


----------



## muggles

I called my credit card company and reported it as a counterfeit!


----------



## love_authentic

I am a Balenciaga collector and I purchased the same exact bag from the retail storeand the letter on the front is D and the letter on the back is a H. I would not say this justifies the bag as a fake. Attached are photos of mine for your reference.


----------



## muggles

love_authentic said:


> I am a Balenciaga collector and I purchased the same exact bag from the retail storeand the letter on the front is D and the letter on the back is a H. I would not say this justifies the bag as a fake. Attached are photos of mine for your reference.
> 
> View attachment 4849417
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849418


What retail store? Please!


----------



## Yin.yin

ksuromax said:


> thanks, it looks fine to me


Thanks you so much


----------



## muchstuff

love_authentic said:


> I am a Balenciaga collector and I purchased the same exact bag from the retail storeand the letter on the front is D and the letter on the back is a H. I would not say this justifies the bag as a fake. Attached are photos of mine for your reference.
> 
> View attachment 4849417
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849418


The alpha code on the tag signifies the season/year the bag was produced. On an authentic bag they would be the same front and back.


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> I thought so
> Trying to get Mercari to let me return
> Seller is a nitwit who swears it’s real
> Mercari authenticated it as real
> What do they know?


i hope you can get your money back


----------



## ksuromax

love_authentic said:


> I am a Balenciaga collector and I purchased the same exact bag from the retail storeand the letter on the front is D and the letter on the back is a H. I would not say this justifies the bag as a fake. Attached are photos of mine for your reference.
> 
> View attachment 4849417
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849418


apart from D/H inconsistency i see at least 2 more red flags, sorry, but this one is not legit either


----------



## ksuromax

Yin.yin said:


> Thanks you so much


most welcome


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> apart from D/H inconsistency i see at least 2 more red flags, sorry, but this one is not legit either


I agree.


----------



## muggles

ksuromax said:


> i hope you can get your money back


Mercari okayed return, going back today!  
Thank you and Muchstuff for your help!


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> Mercari okayed return, going back today!
> Thank you and Muchstuff for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Mercari okayed return, going back today!
> Thank you and Muchstuff for your help!


Glad to hear it!


----------



## Bubba_Ellie

Hi all, may you please help authenticate this Day bag? I don’t know much about Day bags but do you know what year and name of this color? Thanks.









						Authentic Balenciaga Red Leather Handbag  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Authentic Balenciaga Red Leather Handbag at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Bubba_Ellie

Hi again. May you please help authenticate this Balenciaga City?









						Balenciaga Classic City Handbag Red Leather   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga Classic City Handbag Red Leather  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




attached are extra photos of the bag.

thanks.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## zkantonio

Hi all! I recently purchased this Bal S city logo strap from an online preloved seller without complete inclusions ( mirror, cards) and wanted to authenticate it cos she said she’ll give my money back if proven fake. She claimed that this is Japan purchased. Thanks in advance!


----------



## legyviel

Hello, lovely people. 
I've got this grey Day from vestiaire collective for a friggin steal but I'd feel better getting a nod from you experts. Any ideas what year and colour this is? Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Coralquartz

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion but it looks more gold than rose gold to me.
> EDIT: gold for sure IMO.


Hi again! I ended up getting this bag (because of a problem with the winning bidder) and you’re totally right it’s gold not rose gold! It’s beat up but I quite like that...I have two others that I got from balanciaga 
in selfridges and I’m more precious about keeping them pristine since I paid full price! This was an eBay find that I’m hoping is authentic.
I’ve attached some better photos just for a double check since I know the ones in the eBay link weren’t the best.
And I'm also wondering anyone knows the year or colour? Thanks a lot!


----------



## zkantonio

Hi again! Can somebody help me with this? Thank you! 





zkantonio said:


> Hi all! I recently purchased this Bal S city logo strap from an online preloved seller without complete inclusions ( mirror, cards) and wanted to authenticate it cos she said she’ll give my money back if proven fake. She claimed that this is Japan purchased. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4850659
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850660
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850661
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850662
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850663
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850664
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850666
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850667
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850668
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850669
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850670
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850671


----------



## Punkkitten

Hi everyone.
I'm not sure the technical name, however it is a Balenciaga Giant flat clutch

Seller: alexandrvalent-2









						Blue leather envelope City   clutch with large  gold studs and HW by Balenciaga  | eBay
					

This is a STUNNING blue, very slightly distressed leather clutch by Balenciaga. It has gold hardware, including front studs and buckles and the top  closing zipper. There is a front gold exterior zipper and the zippers all have blue leather pulls.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## ksuromax

Bubba_Ellie said:


> Hi all, may you please help authenticate this Day bag? I don’t know much about Day bags but do you know what year and name of this color? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic Balenciaga Red Leather Handbag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Authentic Balenciaga Red Leather Handbag at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


i'm afraid the pics are not clear enough, i can't see the details i need to, tag back especially


----------



## ksuromax

Bubba_Ellie said:


> Hi again. May you please help authenticate this Balenciaga City?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Classic City Handbag Red Leather   | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga Classic City Handbag Red Leather  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> attached are extra photos of the bag.
> 
> thanks.
> 
> View attachment 4850577
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850578
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850579
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850580


Authentic in my opinion


----------



## ksuromax

zkantonio said:


> Hi all! I recently purchased this Bal S city logo strap from an online preloved seller without complete inclusions ( mirror, cards) and wanted to authenticate it cos she said she’ll give my money back if proven fake. She claimed that this is Japan purchased. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4850659
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850660
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850661
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850662
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850663
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850664
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850666
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850667
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850668
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850669
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850670
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850671


Looks fine to me


----------



## ksuromax

legyviel said:


> Hello, lovely people.
> I've got this grey Day from vestiaire collective for a friggin steal but I'd feel better getting a nod from you experts. Any ideas what year and colour this is? Thank you very much in advance.
> View attachment 4850748
> View attachment 4850749
> View attachment 4850750
> View attachment 4850751
> View attachment 4850752
> View attachment 4850753
> View attachment 4850754


Tag is bent, i can't read it clearly, and you're missing the zipper head underneath


----------



## ksuromax

Punkkitten said:


> Hi everyone.
> I'm not sure the technical name, however it is a Balenciaga Giant flat clutch
> 
> Seller: alexandrvalent-2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue leather envelope City   clutch with large  gold studs and HW by Balenciaga  | eBay
> 
> 
> This is a STUNNING blue, very slightly distressed leather clutch by Balenciaga. It has gold hardware, including front studs and buckles and the top  closing zipper. There is a front gold exterior zipper and the zippers all have blue leather pulls.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852002
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852004
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852005
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852006


Tag is bent and has glare right on the letters, missing a shot of the zipper head underneath and the carabin


----------



## Coralquartz

Coralquartz said:


> Hi again! I ended up getting this bag (because of a problem with the winning bidder) and you’re totally right it’s gold not rose gold! It’s beat up but I quite like that...I have two others that I got from balanciaga
> in selfridges and I’m more precious about keeping them pristine since I paid full price! This was an eBay find that I’m hoping is authentic.
> I’ve attached some better photos just for a double check since I know the ones in the eBay link weren’t the best.
> And I'm also wondering anyone knows the year or colour? Thanks a lot!
> View attachment 4850813
> View attachment 4850814
> View attachment 4850815
> View attachment 4850816
> View attachment 4850817
> View attachment 4850818
> View attachment 4850819
> View attachment 4850820
> View attachment 4850821
> View attachment 4850822
> View attachment 4850823


Let me know if these pics are ok!


----------



## ksuromax

Coralquartz said:


> Hi again! I ended up getting this bag (because of a problem with the winning bidder) and you’re totally right it’s gold not rose gold! It’s beat up but I quite like that...I have two others that I got from balanciaga
> in selfridges and I’m more precious about keeping them pristine since I paid full price! This was an eBay find that I’m hoping is authentic.
> I’ve attached some better photos just for a double check since I know the ones in the eBay link weren’t the best.
> And I'm also wondering anyone knows the year or colour? Thanks a lot!
> View attachment 4850813
> View attachment 4850814
> View attachment 4850815
> View attachment 4850816
> View attachment 4850817
> View attachment 4850818
> View attachment 4850819
> View attachment 4850820
> View attachment 4850821
> View attachment 4850822
> View attachment 4850823





Coralquartz said:


> Let me know if these pics are ok!


authentic in my opinion


----------



## Bubba_Ellie

ksuromax said:


> Authentic in my opinion


Thanks!


----------



## pixycat

Hi! I was wondering if this Velo (purchased from Mercari) is authentic? Thank you for your time!


----------



## muchstuff

pixycat said:


> Hi! I was wondering if this Velo (purchased from Mercari) is authentic? Thank you for your time!
> View attachment 4852478
> View attachment 4852479
> View attachment 4852480
> View attachment 4852481
> View attachment 4852482
> View attachment 4852483
> View attachment 4852484
> View attachment 4852485
> View attachment 4852486
> View attachment 4852487
> View attachment 4852488


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## pixycat

Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

pixycat said:


> Thank you so much!


My pleasure!


----------



## Coralquartz

ksuromax said:


> authentic in my opinion


Thank you so much!


----------



## hidefrommondays

Hi! I would really appreciate your help 

item: balenciaga everyday small camera bag in white
Item number: 133417131972
Seller id: eg-system
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/133417131972

Pics in imgur post


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

hidefrommondays said:


> Hi! I would really appreciate your help
> 
> item: balenciaga everyday small camera bag in white
> Item number: 133417131972
> Seller id: eg-system
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/133417131972
> 
> Pics in imgur post
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Sorry, these pics are of no help. 
Style number must be visible fully and clearly, zipper head underneath is missing, logo name tag is missing


----------



## anthrosphere

Hi. I just bought this bag from fashionphile and would like your input.

Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-part-time-raisin-516963

I took some pictures since they were missing from the listing.. no pics of the strap since it was not included with the bag.


----------



## ksuromax

anthrosphere said:


> Hi. I just bought this bag from fashionphile and would like your input.
> 
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-part-time-raisin-516963
> 
> I took some pictures since they were missing from the listing.. no pics of the strap since it was not included with the bag.
> 
> View attachment 4852886
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852887
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852888
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852889
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852890
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852891
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852892
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852893
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852894


Authentic


----------



## Clarisaputri

please help from this type of balenciaga bag thank you


----------



## muchstuff

Clarisaputri said:


> please help from this type of balenciaga bag thank you
> 
> View attachment 4853402
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853404
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853405


Not sure we can do much for you, it’s not a style I’m familiar with at all and the pics of the tag need to be forward facing and clearer, no bends or angles.


----------



## Clarisaputri

muchstuff said:


> Not sure we can do much for you, it’s not a style I’m familiar with at all and the pics of the tag need to be forward facing and clearer, no bends or angles.


Thank you


----------



## Clarisaputri

Clarisaputri said:


> Thank you


what is the name of this balenciaga bag thank you


----------



## muchstuff

Clarisaputri said:


> what is the name of this balenciaga bag thank you
> 
> View attachment 4853892


Sorry, no idea. Without commenting on authenticity I can suggest you try a search by style number ( that’s the first set of numbers on the tag back, I can’t read them completely).


----------



## anthrosphere

Clarisaputri said:


> what is the name of this balenciaga bag thank you


I found an ebay listing that matches this bag. They call it the "partition frame bag." I am not sure if that name is correct, but it is the closest thing I can find.









						BALENCIAGA PARTITION FRAME BAG DARK BROWN LEATHER CONVERTIBLE HANDBAG RARE  | eBay
					

USED CONDITION. GENERAL WEAR THROUGHOUT. NO ISSUES. BLACK CANVAS LINING. SUPER RARE. FROM FALL 2007. UNFOLDED 14.5" LONG.



					www.ebay.com
				






ksuromax said:


> Authentic



Thank you!!


----------



## Clarisaputri

Thank you


----------



## cmdbalenciaga23

Looking for authentication. Just purchased this bag but it’s my first balenciaga and I was expecting a bit more weight to it.
Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## cmdbalenciaga23

cmdbalenciaga23 said:


> Looking for authentication. Just purchased this bag but it’s my first balenciaga and I was expecting a bit more weight to it.
> Thanks a bunch!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855349
> View attachment 4855350
> View attachment 4855351
> View attachment 4855352
> View attachment 4855353
> View attachment 4855354
> View attachment 4855355
> View attachment 4855356
> View attachment 4855357
> View attachment 4855358
> View attachment 4855359
> View attachment 4855360
> View attachment 4855349
> View attachment 4855350
> View attachment 4855351
> View attachment 4855352
> View attachment 4855353
> View attachment 4855354
> View attachment 4855355
> View attachment 4855356
> View attachment 4855357
> View attachment 4855358
> View attachment 4855359
> View attachment 4855360





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Oops added the same photos multiple times.


----------



## muchstuff

cmdbalenciaga23 said:


> View attachment 4855361
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops added the same photos multiple times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855361
> View attachment 4855362
> View attachment 4855363
> View attachment 4855364


You're missing a pic of the rivet but what I see looks fine. May I ask where you purchased it from?


----------



## cmdbalenciaga23

Hi yes so I purchased it from Saks which I know might be a little paranoid but had a friend that suggested it might be fake and started telling me stories of people returning fakes and that I should get it checked.


----------



## muchstuff

cmdbalenciaga23 said:


> Hi yes so I purchased it from Saks which I know might be a little paranoid but had a friend that suggested it might be fake and started telling me stories of people returning fakes and that I should get it checked.


Did your friend have any reason to think it’s fake? I’ve read accounts of people saying it happens but have yet to see a fake bag posted here from a reputable store.


----------



## Anna_t28

Hi!
Please authenticate this bag


----------



## muchstuff

Anna_t28 said:


> Hi!
> Please authenticate this bag
> 
> View attachment 4857472
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857473
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857474
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857475


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Anna_t28

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Thank you so much)


----------



## muchstuff

Anna_t28 said:


> Thank you so much)


My pleasure!


----------



## peopple

hi
Are both of them true？


----------



## peopple

The purple bag has a green inside. Is it ever dyed?


----------



## muchstuff

peopple said:


> The purple bag has a green inside. Is it ever dyed?
> 
> View attachment 4860348


Welcome to TPF! Please see the post at the top of the page for info on how to post for authentication, there's a link that will show you the photos needed and the way they should be presented.


----------



## SillyPooch

Hello everyone, 
I purchased this 2012 city in Jacynthe from Fashionphile about 2 months ago, I've just noticed that the top stitching of the leather tag is not black (trying not to freak out), I'm no expert, please help me to authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## muchstuff

SillyPooch said:


> Hello everyone,
> I purchased this 2012 city in Jacynthe from Fashionphile about 2 months ago, I've just noticed that the top stitching of the leather tag is not black (trying not to freak out), I'm no expert, please help me to authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance!!!
> 
> View attachment 4861035
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861037
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861038
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861039
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861040
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861042
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861043


You sure? The thread looks darker to me on top the on the rest of the tag. Can you post a pic of the back of the zipper head? What I see looks fine.


----------



## SillyPooch

Ok, I think I was paranoid lol...this tag photo is  taken just now in full sunlight and boy what a DIFFERENCE it makes!!! Thank you


----------



## SillyPooch

Oops, forgot to add pics of the bale.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

SillyPooch said:


> Oops, forgot to add pics of the bale.
> 
> View attachment 4861114
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861115


You're absolutely fine!


----------



## SillyPooch

muchstuff said:


> You're absolutely fine!


Whew! Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

SillyPooch said:


> Whew! Thank you


Any time!


----------



## Purse__addict

Please could you tell me if the bag in the attached listing is authentic? thanks so much in advance 
*








						balenciaga city bag Large  | eBay
					

<p>balenciaga city bag Large. </p><p>Black leather. </p><p>I bought this bag and never wore it. The original price was £1,215. It has the dust bag and is in excellent condition. It comes with mirror attached and also a separate shoulder strap should you wish to wear it in a different way. Goes...



					www.ebay.co.uk
				



*


----------



## ksuromax

Purse__addict said:


> Please could you tell me if the bag in the attached listing is authentic? thanks so much in advance
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> balenciaga city bag Large  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>balenciaga city bag Large. </p><p>Black leather. </p><p>I bought this bag and never wore it. The original price was £1,215. It has the dust bag and is in excellent condition. It comes with mirror attached and also a separate shoulder strap should you wish to wear it in a different way. Goes...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a clear shot of the rivet is missing, but otherwise all the rest looks good to me


----------



## nat.mad

Hello,
can someone help authenticate this for me? I don't have a great deal of experience with Balenciaga.
Item name:Balenciaga mini city
no: 115748 3444


----------



## Aquazzura

Hi guys, could you please help with authentification of this Work bag, got it from Collectors Square.


----------



## ksuromax

Aquazzura said:


> Hi guys, could you please help with authentification of this Work bag, got it from Collectors Square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862716
> View attachment 4862717
> View attachment 4862719
> View attachment 4862720
> View attachment 4862721
> View attachment 4862722
> View attachment 4862724
> View attachment 4862725


Authentic, Anthra 2011


----------



## ksuromax

nat.mad said:


> Hello,
> can someone help authenticate this for me? I don't have a great deal of experience with Balenciaga.
> Item name:Balenciaga mini city
> no: 115748 3444
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862655
> View attachment 4862655
> View attachment 4862656
> View attachment 4862656
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862658


Fake, please, avoid


----------



## Aquazzura

ksuromax said:


> Authentic, Anthra 2011


@ksuromax thank you so much for the quick response, much appreciated!


----------



## ksuromax

Aquazzura said:


> @ksuromax thank you so much for the quick response, much appreciated!


my pleasure


----------



## muchstuff

.


----------



## Amydillo

Hello Friendly Folk!

Thank you so much for being kind enough to help people like me, who aren't sure what they're doing! I just bought my first TWO Balenciaga bags and was hoping for some assistance to confirm/deny their authenticity. 

I'll post the two bags separately  My primary concern on this first bag is how the shoulder strap has been attached to the bag as everything else seems p-e-r-f-e-c-t and I don't have another City bag to compare it to.

Whatever the result - thank you thank you thank you again for your help!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Amydillo said:


> Hello Friendly Folk!
> 
> Thank you so much for being kind enough to help people like me, who aren't sure what they're doing! I just bought my first TWO Balenciaga bags and was hoping for some assistance to confirm/deny their authenticity.
> 
> I'll post the two bags separately  My primary concern on this first bag is how the shoulder strap has been attached to the bag as everything else seems p-e-r-f-e-c-t and I don't have another City bag to compare it to.
> 
> Whatever the result - thank you thank you thank you again for your help!!!
> 
> View attachment 4863456
> View attachment 4863457
> View attachment 4863458
> View attachment 4863459
> View attachment 4863460
> View attachment 4863461
> View attachment 4863462
> View attachment 4863463
> View attachment 4863464
> View attachment 4863465


Looks fine to me, what specifically is concerning you about the strap?


----------



## Amydillo

muchstuff said:


> Looks fine to me, what specifically is concerning you about the strap?


You are my hero, thank you for replying!!! 

My concern is about the join in the leather. I read some information online saying the strap should be a single piece of leather, not two pieces of leather joined, and this has a clear join in the leather (on one side only, the other side is continuous). I couldn't find pictures of both sides of an authentic strap though, so I'm not feeling certain off my own assessment. This is the pic of it:




Thank you again for your time, it's so kind of you to help reassure people that we have reliable information!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Amydillo

Hello again Friendly Forum Folk,

This is the second bag, a Balenciaga Work, I feel more confident of this one (isn't she a delight??? I picked her up for $AU400, which is only $US282 and she's in such beautiful condition, from a cash advance shopfront and couldn't believe my luck!!).

Hopefully I'm right but I would love to know if I should have doubts.


----------



## ksuromax

Amydillo said:


> Hello again Friendly Forum Folk,
> 
> This is the second bag, a Balenciaga Work, I feel more confident of this one (isn't she a delight??? I picked her up for $AU400, which is only $US282 and she's in such beautiful condition, from a cash advance shopfront and couldn't believe my luck!!).
> 
> Hopefully I'm right but I would love to know if I should have doubts.
> 
> View attachment 4863476
> View attachment 4863477
> View attachment 4863478
> View attachment 4863479
> View attachment 4863480
> View attachment 4863481
> View attachment 4863482
> View attachment 4863483
> View attachment 4863484


Authentic in my opinion


----------



## muchstuff

Amydillo said:


> You are my hero, thank you for replying!!!
> 
> My concern is about the join in the leather. I read some information online saying the strap should be a single piece of leather, not two pieces of leather joined, and this has a clear join in the leather (on one side only, the other side is continuous). I couldn't find pictures of both sides of an authentic strap though, so I'm not feeling certain off my own assessment. This is the pic of it:
> 
> View attachment 4863475
> 
> 
> Thank you again for your time, it's so kind of you to help reassure people that we have reliable information!


That’s exactly what the strap should look like. You’re good to go!


----------



## Amydillo

muchstuff said:


> That’s exactly what the strap should look like. You’re good to go!


You have made me so HAPPYYYYYYY!!!!! I'm sending imaginary rainbows and cartoon bunnies your way, I hope you have a lovely day. (And, to be clear, you would have made me happy if you'd said 'Sorry, not authentic' too, cos either way I'd have known you were helping me out.)

Xx


----------



## Amydillo

ksuromax said:


> Authentic in my opinion


Thank you so much for replying!!! Sending butterflies and playful kittens your way  xx


----------



## Sianen

Hello, this Graffiti City was purchased from The RealReal. I haven’t seen many of this graffiti style. Can anyone authenticate, please? Thank you! 

(The tag says 431621.1073.X.568008)

https://www.therealreal.com/product...a-motocross-classic-graffiti-city-s-bag-820yk


----------



## ksuromax

Amydillo said:


> Thank you so much for replying!!! Sending butterflies and playful kittens your way  xx


no, thanks!!!! no more kittens!!! we have 4 in the house already!   
you're most welcome!


----------



## ksuromax

Sianen said:


> Hello, this Graffiti City was purchased from The RealReal. I haven’t seen many of this graffiti style. Can anyone authenticate, please? Thank you!
> 
> (The tag says 431621.1073.X.568008)
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...a-motocross-classic-graffiti-city-s-bag-820yk
> View attachment 4863490
> View attachment 4863491
> View attachment 4863492
> View attachment 4863493
> View attachment 4863494
> View attachment 4863495
> View attachment 4863496
> View attachment 4863497
> View attachment 4863498
> View attachment 4863499


Authentic in my opinion


----------



## Sianen

ksuromax said:


> Authentic in my opinion



Thank you very much for your reply, I appreciate it !!


----------



## ksuromax

Sianen said:


> Thank you very much for your reply, I appreciate it !!


pleasure


----------



## muchstuff

Amydillo said:


> You have made me so HAPPYYYYYYY!!!!! I'm sending imaginary rainbows and cartoon bunnies your way, I hope you have a lovely day. (And, to be clear, you would have made me happy if you'd said 'Sorry, not authentic' too, cos either way I'd have known you were helping me out.)
> 
> Xx


My pleasure, love me a cartoon bunny .


----------



## Pinkie*

Item name Balenciaga Metal Plate City Bag 
Item number 353212672232
Seller id caranvern
Link https://www.ebay.de/itm/Balenciaga-Metal-Plate-City-Bag/353212672232#vi__app-cvip-panel

Thank you in advance


----------



## Bubba_Ellie

Hi authenticators, may you please check out this listing and advise if authentic?

thank you.

Item name: red Balenciaga City 








						Authentic Red Balenciaga City
					

Shop alliep11's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Great condition Balenciaga city bag. Color ruby red. Has normal wear as Balenciaga leather gets soft, but still in great condition with lots of life. Has the detachable shoulder strap...




					poshmark.com


----------



## muchstuff

Pinkie* said:


> Item name Balenciaga Metal Plate City Bag
> Item number 353212672232
> Seller id caranvern
> Link https://www.ebay.de/itm/Balenciaga-Metal-Plate-City-Bag/353212672232#vi__app-cvip-panel
> 
> Thank you in advance


Pics aren’t good enough, if you were the buyer please feel free to list better photos when you receive the bag.


----------



## muchstuff

Bubba_Ellie said:


> Hi authenticators, may you please check out this listing and advise if authentic?
> 
> thank you.
> 
> Item name: red Balenciaga City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic Red Balenciaga City
> 
> 
> Shop alliep11's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Great condition Balenciaga city bag. Color ruby red. Has normal wear as Balenciaga leather gets soft, but still in great condition with lots of life. Has the detachable shoulder strap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Bubba_Ellie

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

Bubba_Ellie said:


> Thank you


My pleasure!


----------



## Pinkie*

muchstuff said:


> Pics aren’t good enough, if you were the buyer please feel free to list better photos when you receive the bag.


The seller cancelled transaction because the winning bid was too low for here


----------



## muchstuff

Pinkie* said:


> The seller cancelled transaction because the winning bid was too low for here


They shouldn’t be allowed to do that. Don’t start your bid low if that’s the case! Or add a reserve.


----------



## bagindeeplove

Hello, Just got a Balenciaga classic city. The date code is: U. Which year/season is it? Thank you so much.


----------



## muchstuff

bagindeeplove said:


> Hello, Just got a Balenciaga classic city. The date code is: U. Which year/season is it? Thank you so much.


Unless you're looking at a brand new F/W 2021, it would be an oldie F/W 2007.


----------



## bagindeeplove

muchstuff said:


> Unless you're looking at a brand new F/W 2021, it would be an oldie F/W 2007.


Thank you so much. It is a brand new one. Does it mean it is F/W 2021? But we are still in 2020 now. Sorry, I am really new to this code thing. Has the 2021 ones been out already, like cars?


----------



## muchstuff

bagindeeplove said:


> Thank you so much. It is a brand new one. Does it mean it is F/W 2021? But we are still in 2020 now. Sorry, I am really new to this code thing. Has the 2021 ones been out already, like cars?


Yes they do come out awhile ahead, like cars, but I'm not sure exactly when, somewhere around now though. I don't know where you purchased from or have anything to authenticate on so I'm not speaking to the authenticity of your bag.


----------



## Mayyy

Hi Im new here in purse forum. Recently I bought this balenciaga city from local preloved store. Can you help me identify if this is authentic. It feels and look authentic but I just want to be sure. It doesnt have “lampo” label at the back of zipper.. 
thank you☺️☺️


----------



## Mayyy

Hi Im new here in purse forum.. Recently I bought this balenciaga classic city from local preloved store. Can you help me confirm  if this is authentic? It feels and look authentic but i just want to be sure. It doesnt have “lampo” label at the back of zipper..ang letters on date code. i bought this for $487. 
Thank you☺️☺️☺️


----------



## muchstuff

Mayyy said:


> Hi Im new here in purse forum.. Recently I bought this balenciaga classic city from local preloved store. Can you help me confirm  if this is authentic? It feels and look authentic but i just want to be sure. It doesnt have “lampo” label at the back of zipper..ang letters on date code. i bought this for $487.
> Thank you☺☺☺


Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2010 cypress. The zipper heads on the rose gold 2010 bags were blank, no logo.


----------



## Mayyy

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2010 cypress. The zipper heads on the rose gold 2010 bags were blank, no logo.


Thank you ..☺️☺️☺️☺️


----------



## muchstuff

Mayyy said:


> Thank you ..☺☺☺☺


My pleasure!


----------



## gabby1987

I just purchased this and wanted to know if it was authentic. Thank you!!!!


----------



## lovinglyourshelen

Hi, I have just won over an auction for a Balenciaga mini city bag. The seller couldn't provide me with a proof of purchase so, I decided to borrow some of your expertise to have it authenticated; before I commit on paying it. Attached below are photos I have saved from the listing. Thank you.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

lovinglyourshelen said:


> Hi, I have just won over an auction for a Balenciaga mini city bag. The seller couldn't provide me with a proof of purchase so, I decided to borrow some of your expertise to have it authenticated; before I commit on paying it. Attached below are photos I have saved from the listing. Thank you.


Hello, kindly see the 1st post of the page for photos required for authentication. I do see red flag, so pls post thr corect photos


----------



## peacebabe

gabby1987 said:


> I just purchased this and wanted to know if it was authentic. Thank you!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4866033
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866034
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866035
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866036


Hello, im not familiar with this range, it may be the old Bal's range, lets see if @ksuromax  can help


----------



## ksuromax

gabby1987 said:


> I just purchased this and wanted to know if it was authentic. Thank you!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4866033
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866034
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866035
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866036





peacebabe said:


> Hello, im not familiar with this range, it may be the old Bal's range, lets see if @ksuromax  can help


i am afraid there's no enough info for solid judgement, sorry, but i can't help with this either.


----------



## ksuromax

lovinglyourshelen said:


> Hi, I have just won over an auction for a Balenciaga mini city bag. The seller couldn't provide me with a proof of purchase so, I decided to borrow some of your expertise to have it authenticated; before I commit on paying it. Attached below are photos I have saved from the listing. Thank you.





peacebabe said:


> Hello, kindly see the 1st post of the page for photos required for authentication. I do see red flag, so pls post thr corect photos


i agree with peacebabe, i, too, see red flags, and if you haven't paid yet, i'd strongly recommend you to avoid it


----------



## lovinglyourshelen

peacebabe said:


> Hello, kindly see the 1st post of the page for photos required for authentication. I do see red flag, so pls post thr corect photos





peacebabe said:


> Hello, kindly see the 1st post of the page for photos required for authentication. I do see red flag, so pls post thr corect photos



Thanks. The seller don't want to provide anymore photos when I requested. I think that alone is an obvious red flag.


----------



## lovinglyourshelen

ksuromax said:


> i agree with peacebabe, i, too, see red flags, and if you haven't paid yet, i'd strongly recommend you to avoid it



I think the seller know that it's fake after I mentioned that I will have it authenticated first. The seller is more than willing to have the the transaction cancelled to avoid problems. 

Thanks guys! You have just help me save a very hard-earned money


----------



## dancingavocadoes

Hi all!

It is my first time buying a luxury bag and I could use some help to authenticate my Balenciaga City Mini. All the past Balenciaga authentication videos/articles feels outdated as there might be some changes to the newer seasons...


----------



## ksuromax

dancingavocadoes said:


> Hi all!
> 
> It is my first time buying a luxury bag and I could use some help to authenticate my Balenciaga City Mini. All the past Balenciaga authentication videos/articles feels outdated as there might be some changes to the newer seasons...
> 
> View attachment 4866720
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866721
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866722
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866723
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866724
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866725
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866726


it looks promising, but you are missing the zipper head underneath and the tag is not visible fully, plus, the front one has a lot of glare and light reflection. Please, quote your original post once you get the needed pics


----------



## dancingavocadoes

More pictures of the bag here


----------



## dancingavocadoes

dancingavocadoes said:


> Hi all!
> 
> It is my first time buying a luxury bag and I could use some help to authenticate my Balenciaga City Mini. All the past Balenciaga authentication videos/articles feels outdated as there might be some changes to the newer seasons...
> 
> View attachment 4866720
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866721
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866722
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866723
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866724
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866725
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866726





ksuromax said:


> it looks promising, but you are missing the zipper head underneath and the tag is not visible fully, plus, the front one has a lot of glare and light reflection. Please, quote your original post once you get the needed pics



Sorry for my previous message! Can't seem to figure out how to delete it.

Here are more pictures


----------



## billytheteen

Hi!
Could someone help me authenticate this bag? Sorry I don't know what it's called, but it's definitely one of the bigger models. Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

dancingavocadoes said:


> Sorry for my previous message! Can't seem to figure out how to delete it.
> 
> Here are more pictures
> 
> View attachment 4866774
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866776
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866777


looks fine to me


----------



## ksuromax

billytheteen said:


> Hi!
> Could someone help me authenticate this bag? Sorry I don't know what it's called, but it's definitely one of the bigger models. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4866794
> View attachment 4866795
> View attachment 4866796
> View attachment 4866797
> View attachment 4866798
> View attachment 4866799
> View attachment 4866800
> View attachment 4866801
> View attachment 4866802
> View attachment 4866803
> View attachment 4866804
> View attachment 4866805


it's a Weekender G21 from 2011, and it's authentic


----------



## billytheteen

ksuromax said:


> it's a Weekender G21 from 2011, and it's authentic



Thank you !!


----------



## DragonTurtle

Hi all! I’ve wanted a small metallic edge city with silver trim for a while now and recently found one in a condition I was happy with. Everything checks out to my eyes, but I’m not super familiar with Balenciaga so I thought I’d get a second opinion. Thanks!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

DragonTurtle said:


> Hi all! I’ve wanted a small metallic edge city with silver trim for a while now and recently found one in a condition I was happy with. Everything checks out to my eyes, but I’m not super familiar with Balenciaga so I thought I’d get a second opinion. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4868141
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868142
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868143
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868144
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868145
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868146
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868147


Looks fine to me. Congrats !


----------



## DragonTurtle

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine to me. Congrats !


Thanks!


----------



## gospelfred

Grateful if you could please assist authenticate below:
Name: Balenciaga G21 City Bag
Link: Not Applicable
Many Thanks.


----------



## muchstuff

gospelfred said:


> Grateful if you could please assist authenticate below:
> Name: Balenciaga G21 City Bag
> Link: Not Applicable
> Many Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 4868974
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868975
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868976
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868977
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868978
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868980
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868981
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868982
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868983
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868984


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## gospelfred

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Thx so much, I have a window to return, so I would just return it --- Really appreciate.


----------



## muchstuff

gospelfred said:


> Thx so much, I have a window to return, so I would just return it --- Really appreciate.


Any time!


----------



## houseof999

Item: mini mini twiggy (?)
Link: https://posh.mk/F5kqza5Clab
Seller: jodikim
Comment: finally it's in my hand so here are the pics needed:


----------



## ksuromax

houseof999 said:


> Item: mini mini twiggy (?)
> Link: https://posh.mk/F5kqza5Clab
> Seller: jodikim
> Comment: finally it's in my hand so here are the pics needed:
> View attachment 4869120
> 
> View attachment 4869121
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869122
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869123


Authentic


----------



## houseof999

ksuromax said:


> Authentic


Yay! Thank you! Did this little one come with a mirror originally?


----------



## ksuromax

houseof999 said:


> Yay! Thank you! Did this little one come with a mirror originally?


never had one myself, i'd guess it did, at least the Mini had a mirror


----------



## houseof999

ksuromax said:


> never had one myself, i'd guess it did, at least the Mini had a mirror
> View attachment 4869840


Thank you. It did come with one but the seller doesn't have it.


----------



## Clarisaputri

tolong bantu jika ini asli, terima kasih


----------



## ksuromax

Clarisaputri said:


> tolong bantu jika ini asli, terima kasih
> 
> View attachment 4874346
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874347
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874348


Hi, please, post your request in English, so we could read it 
and your pics are not good / enough for authentication
Please, check the first post at the top of the page for the samples pix


----------



## Clarisaputri

Mohon bantuannya dengan jenis tas dan keasliannya terima kasih


----------



## Clarisaputri

Please help with the type of bag and its authenticity, thank you


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Pinkie*

Item Balenciaga lovely Light Grey leather Mini city bag
Item number 392967838414
Seller wewo-75
Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/392967838414

PleAs tell which other pics do You need


----------



## ksuromax

Clarisaputri said:


> Mohon bantuannya dengan jenis tas dan keasliannya terima kasih
> 
> View attachment 4874469
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874470
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874472
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874473





Clarisaputri said:


> Please help with the type of bag and its authenticity, thank you


not authentic


----------



## ksuromax

Pinkie* said:


> Item Balenciaga lovely Light Grey leather Mini city bag
> Item number 392967838414
> Seller wewo-75
> Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/392967838414
> 
> PleAs tell which other pics do You need


Not authentic


----------



## Pinkie*

ksuromax said:


> Not authentic


Thanks


----------



## Clarisaputri

Thank you


----------



## Francesca142

Hello, 
Could anyone please help me authenticate this bag please? 
Balenciaga dark green Bazar


----------



## ksuromax

Francesca142 said:


> Hello,
> Could anyone please help me authenticate this bag please?
> Balenciaga dark green Bazar
> 
> View attachment 4875981
> 
> 
> View attachment 4875982
> 
> 
> View attachment 4875983
> 
> 
> View attachment 4875984
> 
> 
> View attachment 4875985


Zipperhead is missing, tag is bent and not visible fully. Please, check the first post at the top of the page for the samples of the required pix and proper format


----------



## peopple

really confuse need help








						Balenciaga The Giant City Editors Pinks Rose Leather Convertible Satchel Bag WOW  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga The Giant City Editors Pinks Rose Leather Convertible Satchel Bag WOW at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca


----------



## ksuromax

peopple said:


> really confuse need help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga The Giant City Editors Pinks Rose Leather Convertible Satchel Bag WOW  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga The Giant City Editors Pinks Rose Leather Convertible Satchel Bag WOW at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.ca


Fake, please, avoid


----------



## peopple

thank you very much


ksuromax said:


> Fake, please, avoid


----------



## peopple

still need help thanks


----------



## muchstuff

peopple said:


> still need help thanks
> 
> View attachment 4876762
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876763
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876764
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876765


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## ksuromax

peopple said:


> thank you very much


Most welcome


----------



## peopple

thanks a lot



muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## peopple

❤️❤️BALENCIAGA❤️❤️ SAC CITY GIANT EN CUIR  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ❤️❤️BALENCIAGA❤️❤️ SAC CITY GIANT EN CUIR at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca
				



Why are there so many fake bags for sale on eBay?  If this is also fake, there is a high chance of buying a fake


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

peopple said:


> thanks a lot


My pleasure!


----------



## muchstuff

peopple said:


> ❤️❤️BALENCIAGA❤️❤️ SAC CITY GIANT EN CUIR  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ❤️❤️BALENCIAGA❤️❤️ SAC CITY GIANT EN CUIR at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are there so many fake bags for sale on eBay?  If this is also fake, there is a high chance of buying a fake


Fake as well. There are fake bags on many resale sites, not just eBay. The longer you look the easier it’ll get to weed out at least the obvious ones. And you’re doing the right thing by posting here before you buy.


----------



## Maggie968

Hello, may I have this Day authenticated please?  Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Maggie968 said:


> Hello, may I have this Day authenticated please?  Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877534
> View attachment 4877535
> View attachment 4877536
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877537
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877538
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877539
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877540
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877541
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877542


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Maggie968

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you very much for your time and expertise!


----------



## muchstuff

Maggie968 said:


> Thank you very much for your time and expertise!


My pleasure!


----------



## fashionmaudel

Hello - I think I may have gotten really lucky  and gotten a brand new bag even though it was described as only in Very Good condition. Could someone help me verify?  Thanks!

Balenciaga Work in Papyrus Silver G21 Hardware from Fashionphile


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Hello - I think I may have gotten really lucky  and gotten a brand new bag even though it was described as only in Very Good condition. Could someone help me verify?  Thanks!
> 
> Balenciaga Work in Papyrus Silver G21 Hardware from Fashionphile
> 
> View attachment 4878474
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878476
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878477
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878478
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878479
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878480
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878481
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878482
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878483
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878484
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878485


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## fashionmaudel

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.



Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Thank you!


My pleasure!


----------



## samfalstaff

I would love some help authenticating this black City with shiny gold hardware. Thank you!
Item: Black City
Seller: xjennyng88
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenc...y-Medium-Leather-Bag-5f679d146e28461733dce1ba


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> I would love some help authenticating this black City with shiny gold hardware. Thank you!
> Item: Black City
> Seller: xjennyng88
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenc...y-Medium-Leather-Bag-5f679d146e28461733dce1ba
> 
> View attachment 4878636
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878637
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878638
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878639
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878640
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878641
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878642
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878643
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878644
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878645


I'm assuming these are your pics? Can your post the tag pics right way up please?


----------



## samfalstaff

samfalstaff said:


> I would love some help authenticating this black City with shiny gold hardware. Thank you!
> Item: Black City
> Seller: xjennyng88
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenc...y-Medium-Leather-Bag-5f679d146e28461733dce1ba
> 
> View attachment 4878636
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878637
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878638
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878639
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878640
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878641
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878642
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878643
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878644
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878645





muchstuff said:


> I'm assuming these are your pics? Can your post the tag pics right way up please?


Yes. Sure, here you go.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Yes. Sure, here you go.
> View attachment 4878654
> View attachment 4878655


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thanks!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks!


Any time!


----------



## IntheOcean

Item: Balenciaga Pouch
Link: 








						Косметичка Balenciaga оригинал – купить в Москве, цена 1 000 руб., дата размещения: 14.10.2020 – Аксессуары
					

Косметичка Balenciaga оригинал – объявление о продаже в Москве. Цена: 1 000 руб., дата размещения: 14.10.2020. Косметичка Balenciaga оригинал – купить на Юле. Большой выбор товаров категории «Аксессуары» раздела «Женский гардероб».




					trk.mail.ru
				




Ladies, could you please take a look at this pouch? I suppose the photos could be better, sorry


----------



## ksuromax

IntheOcean said:


> Item: Balenciaga Pouch
> Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Косметичка Balenciaga оригинал – купить в Москве, цена 1 000 руб., дата размещения: 14.10.2020 – Аксессуары
> 
> 
> Косметичка Balenciaga оригинал – объявление о продаже в Москве. Цена: 1 000 руб., дата размещения: 14.10.2020. Косметичка Balenciaga оригинал – купить на Юле. Большой выбор товаров категории «Аксессуары» раздела «Женский гардероб».
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trk.mail.ru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, could you please take a look at this pouch? I suppose the photos could be better, sorry
> 
> View attachment 4880112
> View attachment 4880113
> View attachment 4880114


the thingie on the bag, the 'charm', looks legit, but the pouch i would guess is a freebie which comes with the perfume, or similar stuff, usually made in China and normally does not have (any) value 
i'd prefer to see the zipper head underneath on the pouch and the rivet on the charm to make a final desicion


----------



## ksuromax

IntheOcean said:


> Item: Balenciaga Pouch
> Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Косметичка Balenciaga оригинал – купить в Москве, цена 1 000 руб., дата размещения: 14.10.2020 – Аксессуары
> 
> 
> Косметичка Balenciaga оригинал – объявление о продаже в Москве. Цена: 1 000 руб., дата размещения: 14.10.2020. Косметичка Balenciaga оригинал – купить на Юле. Большой выбор товаров категории «Аксессуары» раздела «Женский гардероб».
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trk.mail.ru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, could you please take a look at this pouch? I suppose the photos could be better, sorry
> 
> View attachment 4880112
> View attachment 4880113
> View attachment 4880114


p.s. this app requires installation, if there are any additional pix in the listing i'd suggest you download. them and post them by yourself


----------



## IntheOcean

ksuromax said:


> p.s. this app requires installation, if there are any additional pix in the listing i'd suggest you download. them and post them by yourself


Sorry, I was on mobile and didn't realize that the link would be to the app and not the actual page. These are all photos available. Here's the proper link

The seller just says it's authentic in perfect condition. She has a few other contemporary designer & high street items for sale.


----------



## ksuromax

IntheOcean said:


> Sorry, I was on mobile and didn't realize that the link would be to the app and not the actual page. These are all photos available. Here's the proper link
> 
> The seller just says it's authentic in perfect condition. She has a few other contemporary designer & high street items for sale.


from these pix it's hard to figure out the actual condition
and i can't give a firm answer without seeing the zipperhead and the rivet on the charm, any chance you can ask the seller to provide these?


----------



## Pinkie*

Item Balenciaga Classic City Edge Rose de Sable New and Unworn
Item number 203139960782
Seller kate101982
Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/203139960782


----------



## Pinkie*

Item balenciaga bag city 
Item number 303722005337
Seller abbrow5
Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/303722005337


----------



## IntheOcean

ksuromax said:


> from these pix it's hard to figure out the actual condition
> and i can't give a firm answer without seeing the zipperhead and the rivet on the charm, any chance you can ask the seller to provide these?


Thank you, Ksuromax! I saw that you sent me a PM, haven't read it yet, sorry. Thought I should upload the pictures first. The underside of the zipper is blank, but there's a YKK engraving on the sides. The rivet has rounded indentations (don't know what they're called, sorry!) And yes, it's definitely not in perfect condition, there's some tiny marks on the fabric and some dents and a crack on the leather wristlet. But it does feel and smell like leather.
Thank you!

*ETA: *the front zipper is working and there's a small about 2 in deep fabric-lined pocket there. The interior tag is only stitched at the top, so it can be flipped and there's nothing on the backside.


----------



## ksuromax

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you, Ksuromax! I saw that you sent me a PM, haven't read it yet, sorry. Thought I should upload the pictures first. The underside of the zipper is blank, but there's a YKK engraving on the sides. The rivet has rounded indentations (don't know what they're called, sorry!) And yes, it's definitely not in perfect condition, there's some tiny marks on the fabric and some dents and a crack on the leather wristlet. But it does feel and smell like leather.
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4880959
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880960
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880961
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880962
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880963
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880964
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880965
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880966
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880967
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880968
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880969
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880970


they are called 'notches' but this one does not look good, to be honest. 
I don't know if this charm was on this pouch initially, that could, possibly, explain why the notches look off (if they are made in China and not following the standards), but i haven't seen these charms made any other way than standard, they used to sell as stand-alone bag charms with the carabin and they were made in Italy, like this 
@muchstuff have you seen a whipstitch charm made for the cosmetic pouches?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> they are called 'notches' but this one does not look good, to be honest.
> I don't know if this charm was on this pouch initially, that could, possibly, explain why the notches look off (if they are made in China and not following the standards), but i haven't seen these charms made any other way than standard, they used to sell as stand-alone bag charms with the carabin and they were made in Italy, like this
> @muchstuff have you seen a whipstitch charm made for the cosmetic pouches?
> 
> View attachment 4880987


Sorry no, I’m no help with this at all.


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> Sorry no, I’m no help with this at all.


All right, thank you!

@ksuromax, thank you for your messages and insight  So, what would be your final verdict? I could take more pictures? I agree that the pouch itself isn't really worthy of being faked, however, theoretically, that, of course,_ can_ happen. I've been googling this little issue of a keychain instead of a pull tab, and I got nothing, I'm afraid. I asked the seller if she replaced the pull tab, didn't get a reply yet, sorry.

ETA: the seller said that she didn't replace anything, the makeup bag was a freebie she was given at a Balenciaga show.


----------



## ksuromax

IntheOcean said:


> All right, thank you!
> 
> @ksuromax, thank you for your messages and insight  So, what would be your final verdict? I could take more pictures? I agree that the pouch itself isn't really worthy of being faked, however, theoretically, that, of course,_ can_ happen. I've been googling this little issue of a keychain instead of a pull tab, and I got nothing, I'm afraid. I asked the seller if she replaced the pull tab, didn't get a reply yet, sorry.
> 
> ETA: the seller said that she didn't replace anything, the makeup bag was a freebie she was given at a Balenciaga show.


i guess that's just a 'made in China' variation, it was made without following the standards of the usual SLG made in Italy, and that's why the rivet is not what it's supposed to be.
It's your call to keep, or return it.
 In the end of the day, the value is what YOU agree to pay for it.


----------



## IntheOcean

ksuromax said:


> i guess that's just a 'made in China' variation, it was made without following the standards of the usual SLG made in Italy, and that's why the rivet is not what it's supposed to be.
> It's your call to keep, or return it.
> In the end of the day, the value is what YOU agree to pay for it.


Thank you! No, I'll definitely keep the pouch. It's the exact size, shape, and color I was looking for.


----------



## midniteluna

Hello all! I recently acquired a Balenciaga City and it is in my hand now. Seems like the real deal and greatly assured by the seller but for my own peace of mind, I'd appreciate you guys helping me to authenticate this. Wondering which year and color of this model? Thank you


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

midniteluna said:


> Hello all! I recently acquired a Balenciaga City and it is in my hand now. Seems like the real deal and greatly assured by the seller but for my own peace of mind, I'd appreciate you guys helping me to authenticate this. Wondering which year and color of this model? Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4881651
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881652
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881653
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881654
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881655
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881656
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881657
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881658
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881659
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881660


Looks fine. No red flag


----------



## midniteluna

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag


Thank you so much for your super fast reply  Do you happen to know the year and color?


----------



## peacebabe

midniteluna said:


> Thank you so much for your super fast reply  Do you happen to know the year and color?


F/W 2013 Gris Glace


----------



## midniteluna

peacebabe said:


> F/W 2013 Gris Glace


Thanks! I'm sending it to bag spa for some restoration and cleaning


----------



## Tropevoli

Hello anyone can help to authenticate this mini city


----------



## ksuromax

Tropevoli said:


> Hello anyone can help to authenticate this mini city
> 
> View attachment 4882456
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882457
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882458
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882459
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882460
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882462
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882463
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882464
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882465
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882466


hi, please, check the first post at the top of the page, there's a link to the sample pix we need for authentication 
p.s. please, make sure they are in the right angle, forward facing, no bending and no flash/glare


----------



## louisandlattes

Hi all! 

I would love some help authenticating this Balenciaga Papier A4 tote. Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## ksuromax

louisandlattes said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I would love some help authenticating this Balenciaga Papier A4 tote. Thank you in advance for your help!


you are missing the zipperhead underneath and the back side of the studs
Please, quote your original post when you post the missing pix for easy tracking, thanks


----------



## louisandlattes

louisandlattes said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I would love some help authenticating this Balenciaga Papier A4 tote. Thank you in advance for your help!



Apologies! Here is the zipperhead:


Here are the studs:


----------



## louisandlattes

ksuromax said:


> you are missing the zipperhead underneath and the back side of the studs
> Please, quote your original post when you post the missing pix for easy tracking, thanks


Quoted and updated with a photo of the zipperhead/studs above! Thank you and my apologies on that!


----------



## ksuromax

louisandlattes said:


> Apologies! Here is the zipperhead:
> View attachment 4883101
> 
> Here are the studs:
> 
> View attachment 4883105
> 
> View attachment 4883108
> 
> View attachment 4883109
> View attachment 4883110





louisandlattes said:


> Quoted and updated with a photo of the zipperhead/studs above! Thank you and my apologies on that!


thanks, looks fine to me 
AW 2015


----------



## louisandlattes

ksuromax said:


> thanks, looks fine to me
> AW 2015


Thank you! I really appreciate it!


----------



## ksuromax

louisandlattes said:


> Thank you! I really appreciate it!


Pleasure!


----------



## samfalstaff

louisandlattes said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I would love some help authenticating this Balenciaga Papier A4 tote. Thank you in advance for your help!





ksuromax said:


> thanks, looks fine to me
> AW 2015


Hope you don't mind me butting in, but I was just curious as to the color of this bag.


----------



## louisandlattes

samfalstaff said:


> Hope you don't mind me butting in, but I was just curious as to the color of this bag.



Not at all! The Net-a-Porter sales listing had it posted as "Army Green with Bonded Orange Interior." Here is the original sales listing. Hope this helps!  PS - it's for sale on eBay here!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## samfalstaff

louisandlattes said:


> Not at all! The Net-a-Porter sales listing had it posted as "Army Green with Bonded Orange Interior." Here is the original sales listing. Hope this helps!  PS - it's for sale on eBay here!


Thanks! I couldn't quite tell if it was green or grey.


----------



## ksuromax

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks! I couldn't quite tell if it was green or grey.


not sure if it was a real name given by Balenciaga, Papier line was never strictly following the main collection colours, but this colour indeed is called 'military green' on other sites as well, it's a green shade with strong earthy tone.


----------



## samfalstaff

ksuromax said:


> not sure if it was a real name given by Balenciaga, Papier line was never strictly following the main collection colours, but this colour indeed is called 'military green' on other sites as well, it's a green shade with strong earthy tone.


Thanks. The closest I got was vert veronese, but that just seemed too green.


----------



## vathafo

Hi, everyone!

Could you please help me to authenticate this bag?

If it is an authentic bag, do you know the name of this color?

Thanks!


----------



## kevyndunn

Hi! I bought this bag from a seller on Facebook and it was such on a low price that’s why i decided to purchase it with no hesitations. Now i’ve been trying to look for the same bag online but I couldn’t find any, is there a chance that this is fake or is it authentic? Thank you for your help!


----------



## kevyndunn

Hi! I bought this bag from a seller on Facebook and it was such on a low price that’s why i decided to purchase it with no hesitations. Now i’ve been trying to look for the same bag online but I couldn’t find any, is there a chance that this is fake or is it authentic? Thank you for your help!


----------



## peacebabe

vathafo said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> Could you please help me to authenticate this bag?
> 
> If it is an authentic bag, do you know the name of this color?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4883726
> 
> View attachment 4883725
> View attachment 4883724
> View attachment 4883727
> View attachment 4883728
> View attachment 4883729
> View attachment 4883805
> View attachment 4883730
> View attachment 4883731
> View attachment 4883732
> View attachment 4883733


Looks fine. No red flag


----------



## peacebabe

kevyndunn said:


> Hi! I bought this bag from a seller on Facebook and it was such on a low price that’s why i decided to purchase it with no hesitations. Now i’ve been trying to look for the same bag online but I couldn’t find any, is there a chance that this is fake or is it authentic? Thank you for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883967
> View attachment 4883968
> View attachment 4883969
> View attachment 4883970
> View attachment 4883971
> View attachment 4883972
> View attachment 4883973


Hello, im not able to authenticate this range. Let's see if other authenticator can chime in


----------



## vathafo

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag


Thanks!


----------



## kevyndunn

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag


THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!


----------



## Monz1987

kevyndunn said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!


I’m so happy for you! Awesome score.


----------



## atlantis1982

kevyndunn said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!


I think Peacebabe was responding to vathafo with "looks fine no red flag."
Your response was post # 16642


----------



## Colibri

Hi everyone! 
Would somebody please be so kind to help me with this bag? 
It is a small, black "Mini City". 
I bought it from this seller: https://de.vestiairecollective.com/mitgliedern/profil-753665.shtml but via another website (not Vestiaire). She has sold the same bag via Vestiaire before: https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...er-city-balenciaga-handtaschen-11856002.shtml – and I noticed that this bag has the same serial number as the bag that I bought from her. Does this mean my bag is fake? 
Also, I noticed that the serial number in my bag looks different than the ones I saw on "Mini City" bags in a Balenciaga store yesterday (mine is printed in Silver, the ones in store were "colourless"/just embossed).
I would appreciate your help VERY MUCH, as I really worry that I made a mistake when buying this bag.
I hope you can help. I hope I have provided all photos which you need. 
Kind regards,
Anna


----------



## Taffslass

Could anyone authenticate this bag before I bid please









						Balenciaga Blackout City Bag - Black. Very Good Condition  | eBay
					

Balenciaga Blackout City Bag. Condition is "Used". The bag is in very good condition, no marks or scratches. Few marks on the dustbag. No receipt as this was a gift sorry.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## muchstuff

Colibri said:


> Hi everyone!
> Would somebody please be so kind to help me with this bag?
> It is a small, black "Mini City".
> I bought it from this seller: https://de.vestiairecollective.com/mitgliedern/profil-753665.shtml but via another website (not Vestiaire). She has sold the same bag via Vestiaire before: https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...er-city-balenciaga-handtaschen-11856002.shtml – and I noticed that this bag has the same serial number as the bag that I bought from her. Does this mean my bag is fake?
> Also, I noticed that the serial number in my bag looks different than the ones I saw on "Mini City" bags in a Balenciaga store yesterday (mine is printed in Silver, the ones in store were "colourless"/just embossed).
> I would appreciate your help VERY MUCH, as I really worry that I made a mistake when buying this bag.
> I hope you can help. I hope I have provided all photos which you need.
> Kind regards,
> Anna


Can you please add a pic of the back of the zipper head and the tag back without the slight bend in it that comes from you holding it? Maybe try holding it gently from the top? Please reference your original post number when you repost.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Colibri

Hi, 
in reference to my post *#16,647*, I am adding these photos.
I hope somebody can help! Thank you very much!


----------



## spendalot

Hi Please help me authenticate before I sell this bag. I bought years ago from a reseller and so want to be sure before I list them. Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Colibri said:


> Hi,
> in reference to my post *#16,647*, I am adding these photos.
> I hope somebody can help! Thank you very much!


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

Taffslass said:


> Could anyone authenticate this bag before I bid please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Blackout City Bag - Black. Very Good Condition  | eBay
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Blackout City Bag. Condition is "Used". The bag is in very good condition, no marks or scratches. Few marks on the dustbag. No receipt as this was a gift sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## muchstuff

spendalot said:


> Hi Please help me authenticate before I sell this bag. I bought years ago from a reseller and so want to be sure before I list them. Thank you so much!


Authentic in my opinion. For future reference, we don't authenticate for items you want to sell as per TPF rules.


----------



## cassidy

Please authenticate for me. My hubby just bought this for me.
Item name: Day?
Item Number: 292954 3055 K 527589


----------



## muchstuff

cassidy said:


> Please authenticate for me. My hubby just bought this for me.
> Item name: Day?
> Item Number: 292954 3055 K 527589
> View attachment 4887085
> View attachment 4887086
> View attachment 4887087
> View attachment 4887088
> View attachment 4887090


You’re missing pics of the rivet and the back of the zipper head. Please repost and quote the number of your original post.


----------



## spendalot

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. For future reference, we don't authenticate for items you want to sell as per TPF rules.


Thank you so much for your help. I sincerely want to make sure I am doing the right thing.


----------



## muchstuff

spendalot said:


> Thank you so much for your help. I sincerely want to make sure I am doing the right thing.


My pleasure!


----------



## elliemaybrown

Hello,

im pretty sure this is fake but would love your opinion!
Thanks xx


----------



## muchstuff

elliemaybrown said:


> Hello,
> 
> im pretty sure this is fake but would love your opinion!
> Thanks xx


No link?


----------



## cassidy

More pics for my other post #16,655


----------



## muchstuff

cassidy said:


> More pics for my other post #16,655
> View attachment 4887553
> View attachment 4887554
> View attachment 4887555
> View attachment 4887556


Sorry to ask again but can you give us a clearer pic of the tag back? I thought it was blurry because I was on my phone but it's blurry on my laptop too when I zoom in.


----------



## muchstuff

cassidy said:


> More pics for my other post #16,655
> View attachment 4887553
> View attachment 4887554
> View attachment 4887555
> View attachment 4887556


Sorry to ask again but can you give us a clearer pic of the tag back? I thought it was blurry because I was on my phone but it's blurry on my laptop too when I zoom in.


----------



## elliemaybrown

muchstuff said:


> No link?


Sorry! My pics didn’t upload!
X


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

elliemaybrown said:


> Sorry! My pics didn’t upload!
> X


Good call, it’s not authentic.


----------



## cassidy

Original post 16,655
My phone is not taking the best pictures of the back of the zipper


----------



## muchstuff

cassidy said:


> Original post 16,655
> My phone is not taking the best pictures of the back of the zipper


No the zipper pic was fine it’s the back of the interior tag that we need.


----------



## cassidy

I’m so sorry.


----------



## muchstuff

cassidy said:


> I’m so sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4887664
> View attachment 4887665
> View attachment 4887666


No worries, I think you're fine. This bag has a fairly deep base right? You don't see these as often as the regular ones. F/W 2012, poker fonce is the colour.


----------



## gospelfred

Grateful if you could please assist authenticate below:
Name: Balenciaga G12 City Bag
Link: Not Applicable
Many Thanks.


----------



## muchstuff

gospelfred said:


> Grateful if you could please assist authenticate below:
> Name: Balenciaga G12 City Bag
> Link: Not Applicable
> Many Thanks.


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## gospelfred

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Thank you so much, really appreciate.


----------



## muchstuff

gospelfred said:


> Thank you so much, really appreciate.


Any time!


----------



## Colibri

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you for your answer!


----------



## muchstuff

Colibri said:


> Thank you for your answer!


My pleasure!


----------



## fashionmaudel

Emerald City 
Ebay:  samtigerhera

Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Emera...642439?hash=item3b50cc6307:g:2y8AAOSw4gRflNE~

Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Emerald City
> Ebay:  samtigerhera
> 
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Emera...642439?hash=item3b50cc6307:g:2y8AAOSw4gRflNE~
> 
> Thanks!


Authentic in my opinion, seller's a TPF member.


----------



## fashionmaudel

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, seller's a TPF member.


Awesome!  Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Awesome!  Thanks!


Any time!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## pescado

Balenciaga First bag   | eBay
					

Balenciaga First bag in supple beige/dark cream leather.



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




Hello, 

I would be grateful if you could help to authenticate this bag. Link attached. 

Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

pescado said:


> Balenciaga First bag   | eBay
> 
> 
> Balenciaga First bag in supple beige/dark cream leather.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I would be grateful if you could help to authenticate this bag. Link attached.
> 
> Thank you!


Please see the post at top of the page for a link to the photos needed.


----------



## Nanthiya19

I have just bought a second hand. A seller was guarantee that this bag is authentic but I’m not sure. Could you check for me please. I attached all pictures below.

Thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

Nanthiya19 said:


> I have just bought a second hand. A seller was guarantee that this bag is authentic but I’m not sure. Could you check for me please. I attached all pictures below.
> 
> Thank you.


Authentic in my opinion. Do you see the very round "O" at the end of the first line on the tag back? We see this on bags every so often (I have one myself) and they're on bags that have some characteristic that isn't "correct" for the season indicated on the tag. It can be style, hardware, colour...the best we can guess is that these bags were made for outlet. Quality is still the same, they're just not part of the general run of bags for whatever season they indicate.


----------



## Nanthiya19

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. Do you see the very round "O" at the end of the first line on the tag back? We see this on bags every so often (I have one myself) and they're on bags that have some characteristic that isn't "correct" for the season indicated on the tag. It can be style, hardware, colour...the best we can guess is that these bags were made for outlet. Quality is still the same, they're just not part of the general run of bags for whatever season they indicate.


Thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

Nanthiya19 said:


> Thank you.


Any time!


----------



## bellenuit

Hi friends! I’ve been buying used Bals for 15 years and this one has me stumped. Seller claimed she purchased from BalNY many years ago.

No strap so can’t see bales. Rivets are consistent with 04. Tassels long gone. Lampo zips. Inside tag is leather, not silver, also consistent with earlier bags I think. Every once in a while we come across those with just leather tags, yes? Studs look a little shorter and squatter. 

My main issue is the leather. I have a certain expectation of 04-05 leather. The top half of the bag feels consistent with that, albeit very used. The bottom half feels.....like pleather.  

Am I missing something? I’ve included a pic of buckles next to my 04 marron twiggy. Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

bellenuit said:


> Hi friends! I’ve been buying used Bals for 15 years and this one has me stumped. Seller claimed she purchased from BalNY many years ago.
> 
> No strap so can’t see bales. Rivets are consistent with 04. Tassels long gone. Lampo zips. Inside tag is leather, not silver, also consistent with earlier bags I think. Every once in a while we come across those with just leather tags, yes? Studs look a little shorter and squatter.
> 
> My main issue is the leather. I have a certain expectation of 04-05 leather. The top half of the bag feels consistent with that, albeit very used. The bottom half feels.....like pleather.
> 
> Am I missing something? I’ve included a pic of buckles next to my 04 marron twiggy. Thanks!


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## muchstuff

@bellenuit to add to that, you will see leather tags on Firsts but they'll be very early bags, up until S/S 2003, and they would be either flat brass or pewter hardware. After that the classic First would have a silver tag with the season on it and would have pewter HW for F/W 2003 and S/S 2004, then switch to brass.


----------



## bellenuit

awesome thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

bellenuit said:


> awesome thanks!


Any time!


----------



## bellenuit

Me again! Thank you so much for your help!  

I think 03 black PH city?


			https://posh.mk/pKIJSKNGZab


----------



## muchstuff

bellenuit said:


> Me again! Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> I think 03 black PH city?
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/pKIJSKNGZab


I'd really like to see close ups, can you please post your photos as full sized rather than thumbnails, we can't zoom in very well on the smaller pics.


----------



## sweetie_gal

Hello everyone,
Please kindly help me to authenticate a balenciaga bag. I'm really confused to authenticate this bag because the details of the bag looks real to me. Thanks a lot.


----------



## ksuromax

sweetie_gal said:


> Hello everyone,
> Please kindly help me to authenticate a balenciaga bag. I'm really confused to authenticate this bag because the details of the bag looks real to me. Thanks a lot.
> 
> View attachment 4893011
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893012
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893013
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893014
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893015
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893016
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893017
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893018
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893019


Please, check the first post at the top for the required pics samples 
All pics must be clear, sharp and forward facing


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Elaine L.

Hi Authenticators!

May you please authenticate my Arena messenger bag? It's extremely difficult to get the serial number so I typed it out. S/N 

593651.1000.V.529645

Thank you in advance! Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## muchstuff

Elaine L. said:


> Hi Authenticators!
> 
> May you please authenticate my Arena messenger bag? It's extremely difficult to get the serial number so I typed it out. S/N
> 
> 593651.1000.V.529645
> 
> Thank you in advance! Let me know if you need anything else.
> 
> View attachment 4893576
> View attachment 4893572
> View attachment 4893574
> View attachment 4893575
> View attachment 4893573


We need pics of the bag in it's entirety, the back of the zipper head, any other hardware, and I'm sorry but we need the piece of leather with the style codes, I know it can be hard to do but we need to see it, not just have the numbers typed out. All pics must be clear, close up, and facing the camera straight on, no angles. Also, is there a logo inside the bag, we'll need the as well.


----------



## fashion_girl

If anyone has a chance, can you please authenticate this balenciaga posted on eBay. Thank you for your time. Appreciate is very much!

Item Name: balenciaga convertible backpack /traveller backpack

Item Number:-


Seller ID:zenrobot

Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...652810?hash=item2646cdd90a:g:NHQAAOSwJnRfaoDx


----------



## ksuromax

fashion_girl said:


> If anyone has a chance, can you please authenticate this balenciaga posted on eBay. Thank you for your time. Appreciate is very much!
> 
> Item Name: balenciaga convertible backpack /traveller backpack
> 
> Item Number:-
> 
> 
> Seller ID:zenrobot
> 
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...652810?hash=item2646cdd90a:g:NHQAAOSwJnRfaoDx


Please, check the first post at the top on the page, there's a link to the sample pics required for authentication. 
Pics provided in the listing are not enough, or not sharp and clear to read


----------



## IntheOcean

Hope you ladies are having a nice weekend! Could you please take a look at this Compagnon zip-around wallet?

Link: here
I added some additional photos the seller sent me of the underside of the zipper & the closeup of the logo. Hope they're clear enough. Thank you!


----------



## Asphodel

Hello, I was wondering if I could receive help with authentication from a Balenciaga City from a local consignment store. It was posted through an instagram sale but tgey provided more pictures when requested


----------



## ksuromax

IntheOcean said:


> Hope you ladies are having a nice weekend! Could you please take a look at this Compagnon zip-around wallet?
> 
> Link: here
> I added some additional photos the seller sent me of the underside of the zipper & the closeup of the logo. Hope they're clear enough. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4894054
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894055
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894056
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894057
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894058
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894059


Looks fine to me


----------



## ksuromax

Asphodel said:


> Hello, I was wondering if I could receive help with authentication from a Balenciaga City from a local consignment store. It was posted through an instagram sale but tgey provided more pictures when requested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895178
> View attachment 4895179
> View attachment 4895180
> View attachment 4895181
> View attachment 4895182
> View attachment 4895183
> View attachment 4895184
> View attachment 4895185
> View attachment 4895186
> View attachment 4895187
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895188


it looks very promising, but you are missing the zipperhead underneath shot, please quote your original post when you will be adding it


----------



## IntheOcean

ksuromax said:


> Looks fine to me


Thank you, ksuromax!


----------



## ksuromax

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you, ksuromax!


any time


----------



## Asphodel

Asphodel said:


> Hello, I was wondering if I could receive help with authentication from a Balenciaga City from a local consignment store. It was posted through an instagram sale but tgey provided more pictures when requested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895178
> View attachment 4895179
> View attachment 4895180
> View attachment 4895181
> View attachment 4895182
> View attachment 4895183
> View attachment 4895184
> View attachment 4895185
> View attachment 4895186
> View attachment 4895187
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895188



Thank you so much for your time. Here is the missing pick


----------



## oliviasmomsie18

Hi!
Would highly appreciate if someone can authenticate this bag for me please. 

Thank you in advance and stay safe!


----------



## midniteluna

Hi, can someone authenticate this Balenciaga First bag for me? It’s in my hands already. This is black with regular brass hardware from year 2011?


----------



## LaFem LaFem

Hi I am trying to find out the year / style for this bag - I can't find it anywhere.  I think it's a vintage limited edition bag based on the style and the leather handles.  Thats' all I was able to find out so far.


----------



## muchstuff

LaFem LaFem said:


> Hi I am trying to find out the year / style for this bag - I can't find it anywhere.  I think it's a vintage limited edition bag based on the style and the leather handles.  Thats' all I was able to find out so far.


Are you asking if it's authentic? Not sure we can help you but please repost with pics of the back of the zipper head and any other hardware. Also a link to where it is/was listed if you have it. Please quote your original post number when you repost.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## LaFem LaFem

Thank you - here are more pictures of zipper and other hardware on the bag.  I want to know if it is real, the name of the style of the bag, and year made - if possible.  I have the bag, someone gave me the bag.


----------



## baggieitup

Hello!!

I fell in love with a city bag from a local luxury reseller, can somebody please authenticate this bag for me! these are all the pictures she sent


----------



## muchstuff

LaFem LaFem said:


> Thank you - here are more pictures of zipper and other hardware on the bag.  I want to know if it is real, the name of the style of the bag, and year made - if possible.  I have the bag, someone gave me the bag.


The back of the zipper head please, with the logo on it.


----------



## muchstuff

baggieitup said:


> Hello!!
> 
> I fell in love with a city bag from a local luxury reseller, can somebody please authenticate this bag for me! these are all the pictures she sent


Please see the post at top of the page for the pics needed and the way they should be positioned. We don't need the paper tags, they don't really help.


----------



## midniteluna

midniteluna said:


> Hi, can someone authenticate this Balenciaga First bag for me? It’s in my hands already. This is black with regular brass hardware from year 2011?


Hi, it’s me again. Not sure if I link back to my original post correctly. Forgot to mention it didn’t come with dustbag and mirror. I’ve attached a few more pics. Let me know if you need more pics to authenticate. Thanks in advance


----------



## ksuromax

Asphodel said:


> Thank you so much for your time. Here is the missing pick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895695
> View attachment 4895695


Authentic in my opinion


----------



## Asphodel

ksuromax said:


> Authentic in my opinion


Thank you very much


----------



## muchstuff

midniteluna said:


> Hi, it’s me again. Not sure if I link back to my original post correctly. Forgot to mention it didn’t come with dustbag and mirror. I’ve attached a few more pics. Let me know if you need more pics to authenticate. Thanks in advance


Sorry we missed you, authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Asphodel

Hello hello!

I am uncertain authetication for Balenciaga wallets can be provided but I came across an item I like. Please authenticate if possible. Thank you!

Item Name: Balenciaga Continental Wallet

Link:https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...ic-balenciaga-long-wallet-in-green/1528068014

I was also able to request a few extra photos.


----------



## ksuromax

Asphodel said:


> Thank you very much


Any time


----------



## ksuromax

Asphodel said:


> Hello hello!
> 
> I am uncertain authetication for Balenciaga wallets can be provided but I came across an item I like. Please authenticate if possible. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Continental Wallet
> 
> Link:https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...ic-balenciaga-long-wallet-in-green/1528068014
> 
> I was also able to request a few extra photos.
> View attachment 4898363
> View attachment 4898364
> View attachment 4898365


There must me a line with embossed numbers and letters (style code and 'made in Italy'), please, ask the Seller to provide this and the zipper head underneath as well


----------



## Asphodel

Asphodel said:


> Hello hello!
> 
> I am uncertain authetication for Balenciaga wallets can be provided but I came across an item I like. Please authenticate if possible. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Continental Wallet
> 
> Link:https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...ic-balenciaga-long-wallet-in-green/1528068014
> 
> I was also able to request a few extra photos.
> View attachment 4898363
> View attachment 4898364
> View attachment 4898365



I hope these help!


----------



## ksuromax

Asphodel said:


> I hope these help!
> View attachment 4898416
> View attachment 4898417
> View attachment 4898418


need to see the underneath, where the stamp is


----------



## oliviasmomsie18

oliviasmomsie18 said:


> Hi!
> Would highly appreciate if someone can authenticate this bag for me please.
> 
> Thank you in advance and stay safe!



Bumping up my post... ☺ Please let me know if you need more pics to help authenticate the bag. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ksuromax

oliviasmomsie18 said:


> Bumping up my post... ☺ Please let me know if you need more pics to help authenticate the bag. Thanks in advance!


hi, sorry, we overlooked it
you're missing the rivets and the back tag is not visible in full, the fabric covers the 'made in italy' part.
Please, get these and re-post we will check it for you


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Asphodel

Asphodel said:


> I hope these help!
> View attachment 4898416
> View attachment 4898417
> View attachment 4898418




Hello again, I believe I now have the missing picture. Thanks again for help with this item.


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Hello again, I believe I now have the missing picture. Thanks again for help with this item.


The angles on most of the pics aren't great but I'd say you're fine.


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> The angles on most of the pics aren't great but I'd say you're fine.


Thanks again!


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Thanks again!


My pleasure!


----------



## midniteluna

muchstuff said:


> Sorry we missed you, authentic in my opinion.


 Thank you muchstuff  I'm really loving the First design. I've never actually touched and seen a real one up til now


----------



## muchstuff

midniteluna said:


> Thank you muchstuff  I'm really loving the First design. I've never actually touched and seen a real one up til now


Oh oh, I sense another slippery slope.


----------



## SillyPooch

Hello there, please take a look at the pictures and help me to authenticate this city bag, thank you very much


----------



## ksuromax

SillyPooch said:


> Hello there, please take a look at the pictures and help me to authenticate this city bag, thank you very much


Looks fine to me


----------



## SillyPooch

ksuromax said:


> Looks fine to me


Thank you


----------



## Pinkie*

I like the colors but sellers feedback is 0
item  balenciaga multicoloured motorcycle bag
item number: 133569226269
seller: xamiiex-3 (0)
link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/balencia...226269?hash=item1f1958a61d:g:O0MAAOSwc1FfouxG


----------



## muchstuff

Pinkie* said:


> I like the colors but sellers feedback is 0
> item  balenciaga multicoloured motorcycle bag
> item number: 133569226269
> seller: xamiiex-3 (0)
> link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/balencia...226269?hash=item1f1958a61d:g:O0MAAOSwc1FfouxG


Very fake, please avoid.


----------



## Pinkie*

muchstuff said:


> Very fake, please avoid.


Thanks a lot


----------



## muchstuff

Pinkie* said:


> Thanks a lot


Any time!


----------



## lilpebble

Hello please help authenticate this bag. Looks like “first” by style. Thanks !


----------



## muchstuff

lilpebble said:


> Hello please help authenticate this bag. Looks like “first” by style. Thanks !


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## fashionmaudel

Hello - I‘m shopping for the first time on Vestiaire and would like to make sure this is authentic. Thanks for any help you can give. 

Item:  Balenciaga Weekender
Link:  http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...eekender-balenciaga-travel-bag-12293053.shtml


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Hello - I‘m shopping for the first time on Vestiaire and would like to make sure this is authentic. Thanks for any help you can give.
> 
> Item:  Balenciaga Weekender
> Link:  http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...eekender-balenciaga-travel-bag-12293053.shtml


Very fake. Interesting too how a label is stuck over the back of the zipper head.


----------



## SillyPooch

Hello again, please help me to authenticate this beautiful city. It's supposed to be the 2012 LE Dark Violet, thank you very much!


----------



## muchstuff

SillyPooch said:


> Hello again, please help me to authenticate this beautiful city. It's supposed to be the 2012 LE Dark Violet, thank you very much!


Authentic in my opinion. I don't think it was LE but it's a S/S 2012 dark violet. EDIT: It's G21 so maybe that was a limited edition as the HW switched over to G12 that season. Don't know for certain. Or maybe there were still a few G21s made.


----------



## SillyPooch

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. I don't think it was LE but it's a S/S 2012 dark violet. EDIT: It's G21 so maybe that was a limited edition as the HW switched over to G12 that season. Don't know for certain. Or maybe there were still a few G21s made.


Thank you for your help


----------



## muchstuff

SillyPooch said:


> Thank you for your help


My pleasure!


----------



## muchstuff

SillyPooch said:


> Thank you for your help


I did a little digging around and it looks as if it may have been a limited edition, I didn't find absolute confirmation but one of the other authenticators in an old post said she thought it might be.


----------



## Asphodel

Hello, I now looking into another City offered by a seller who I recently purchased a Bal wallet from. If the bag is authentic, can you please let me know what the colour is called and what type of hardware is on it?

Thanks for all your help


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Hello, I now looking into another City offered by a seller who I recently purchased a Bal wallet from. If the bag is authentic, can you please let me know what the colour is called and what type of hardware is on it?
> 
> Thanks for all your help


Authentic in my opinion. Can you tell me if you're attaching your pics as thumbnails? The colour is gris tarmac and it's G12 hardware. S/S 2013.


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. Can you tell me if you're attaching your pics as thumbnails? The colour is gris tarmac and it's G12 hardware. S/S 2013.



I think I may have attached as thumbnails. I just hit attach all files. My apologies, for someone who’s been on this forum for so long, I really should know better.


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> I think I may have attached as thumbnails. I just hit attach all files. My apologies, for someone who’s been on this forum for so long, I really should know better.


I’m not sure if there was a change with the last update but I see a lot more photos attached as thumbnails. Which is OK when the pics are really close up but not so good when they’re further away.


----------



## SillyPooch

muchstuff said:


> I did a little digging around and it looks as if it may have been a limited edition, I didn't find absolute confirmation but one of the other authenticators in an old post said she thought it might be.


Thank your for spending the time to do that! I went for the color rather than the "LE" (if it is even LE after all lol), either way I'm just happy that it's authenticate!


----------



## muchstuff

SillyPooch said:


> Thank your for spending the time to do that! I went for the color rather than the "LE" (if it is even LE after all lol), either way I'm just happy that it's authenticate!


It’s a pretty colour, probably nicer IRL than in the pics.


----------



## SillyPooch

muchstuff said:


> It’s a pretty colour, probably nicer IRL than in the pics.


Absolutely! It looks so "red" in pics, but IRL, it's a very nice shade of purple! I just received the bag today and I had already taken it out twice just to look at it, cause I keep on "forgetting" the REAL color lol!


----------



## balenciaguy

Hello!
I was gifted this Balenciaga courier in black. Could anyone please help me authenticate it?
Thank you so much!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## fashionmaudel

muchstuff said:


> Very fake. Interesting too how a label is stuck over the back of the zipper head.



Thank you very much....I think I’ll try to be patient and go back to waiting for a nice weekender to show up on fashionphile or Yoogi’s.


----------



## muchstuff

balenciaguy said:


> Hello!
> I was gifted this Balenciaga courier in black. Could anyone please help me authenticate it?
> Thank you so much!!
> View attachment 4902118
> View attachment 4902119
> View attachment 4902120
> View attachment 4902121
> View attachment 4902122
> View attachment 4902123
> View attachment 4902124


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Fendilover5

Hello there, new to Balenciaga and new to buying preloved.  Interested in a mini Bal. local lux seller has this one for sale and was hoping it’s authentic? Also the leather? Do minis come in Chèvre?


----------



## muchstuff

Fendilover5 said:


> Hello there, new to Balenciaga and new to buying preloved.  Interested in a mini Bal. local lux seller has this one for sale and was hoping it’s authentic? Also the leather? Do minis come in Chèvre?


Can you please repost with the pics in full size? You're also missing a few, please read the post at top of the page, there's a link that will show you what's needed. Pics need to be clear, close up, right way up, and facing the camera, no angle, so we can see font properly.


----------



## balenciaguy

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## muchstuff

balenciaguy said:


> Thank you so much!!


Any time!


----------



## jujunigem

Hey!! Buying my first balenciaga from a consignment store, would u mind helping me to authenticate ? Just realized I missed the zipper  hopefully this is enough. Also, it comes with entrupy certificate.
Thanks a million in advance!!


----------



## jujunigem

jujunigem said:


> Hey!! Buying my first balenciaga from a consignment store, would u mind helping me to authenticate ? Just realized I missed the zipper  hopefully this is enough. Also, it comes with entrupy certificate.
> Thanks a million in advance!!
> 
> View attachment 4902829
> 
> View attachment 4902830
> 
> View attachment 4902831
> 
> View attachment 4902832
> 
> View attachment 4902833









Just realized the zip is not lampo


----------



## Kmora

Hello authenticators,

Could you please look at this bag:








						BALENCIAGA Authentic CLASSIC CITY 2 Way Handbag Used  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BALENCIAGA Authentic CLASSIC CITY 2 Way Handbag Used at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




All necessary pictures are not available but if I am correct these will be enough to confirm what I suspect is a fake bag. If there are no red flags I will ask for more pictures.

Thanks in advance


----------



## muchstuff

jujunigem said:


> View attachment 4902841
> 
> View attachment 4902842
> 
> View attachment 4902843
> 
> Just realized the zip is not lampo


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

Kmora said:


> Hello authenticators,
> 
> Could you please look at this bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA Authentic CLASSIC CITY 2 Way Handbag Used  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BALENCIAGA Authentic CLASSIC CITY 2 Way Handbag Used at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All necessary pictures are not available but if I am correct these will be enough to confirm what I suspect is a fake bag. If there are no red flags I will ask for more pictures.
> 
> Thanks in advance


You’re correct, it’s a fake.


----------



## Kmora

muchstuff said:


> You’re correct, it’s a fake.


Thank you!

I really hate all these fakes


----------



## muchstuff

Kmora said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I really hate all these fakes


Any time! I was on Posh the other day and it felt like every third bag was a a fake. Tons of them on eBay as well.


----------



## Asphodel

Hello! I am now officially on a hunt to “beef up” my Balenciaga collection. I found this one below and was hoping to get some help with authenticity. It looked okay but I was confused about the zipper underside. I thought they would either have Lampo or the letter B?

If it is authentic, can you please let me know the year?


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Hello! I am now officially on a hunt to “beef up” my Balenciaga collection. I found this one below and was hoping to get some help with authenticity. It looked okay but I was confused about the zipper underside. I thought they would either have Lampo or the letter B?
> 
> If it is authentic, can you please let me know the year?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903070
> View attachment 4903071
> View attachment 4903072
> View attachment 4903073
> View attachment 4903074
> View attachment 4903075
> View attachment 4903070
> View attachment 4903071
> View attachment 4903072
> View attachment 4903073
> View attachment 4903074
> View attachment 4903075
> View attachment 4903076
> View attachment 4903077
> View attachment 4903078
> View attachment 4903079


Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2010 canard. This was the first season for rose gold and the zipper heads were blank, I'm guessing because Lampo didn't make rose gold at that point.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2010 canard. This was the first season for rose gold and the zipper heads were blank, I'm guessing because Lampo didn't make rose gold at that point.


Thank you so much! The seller said the colour was anthracite? Are they similar or is canard a lot more blue?


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Thank you so much! The seller said the colour was anthracite? Are they similar or is canard a lot more blue?


Depends. Anthra can skew in a blue or green direction, or be a true dark grey. Canard is on the blue scale IMO. Pretty colour, I’ve always liked it.


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> Depends. Anthra can skew in a blue or green direction, or be a true dark grey. Canard is on the blue scale IMO. Pretty colour, I’ve always liked it.



Thank you! You are always very informative. Now I need to search the forum for more pics of Canard.


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Thank you! You are always very informative. Now I need to search the forum for more pics of Canard.


My pleasure! I’ve also found 2010 leather to be one of my favourite agneau years.


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure! I’ve also found 2010 leather to be one of my favourite agneau years.


Do you like the combo with the rose gold hardware?


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Do you like the combo with the rose gold hardware?


Yes I do!


----------



## muchstuff

@Asphodel it’s a bit tough to tell how much fading there is with this bag, perhaps ask for a pic outside in more neutral light? Colour looks maybe a little uneven, but again, hard to tell from these pics.


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> @Asphodel it’s a bit tough to tell how much fading there is with this bag, perhaps ask for a pic outside in more neutral light? Colour looks maybe a little uneven, but again, hard to tell from these pics.



Thank you, that’s a great idea. The seller mentioned that the bag was dry as she hasn’t moisturized it in a long time but said there wasn’t any fading. I will ask for pictures in natural light and post once received.


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Thank you, that’s a great idea. The seller mentioned that the bag was dry as she hasn’t moisturized it in a long time but said there wasn’t any fading. I will ask for pictures in natural light and post once received.


That's encouraging. There are a couple of spots where the colour appears more saturated but that could just be the lighting.


----------



## fryefanatic

I was hoping someone might help me authenticate a bag? It might be too late since I already won the bid, but the seller gave me some additional photos, but I do not yet have any of the back of the inside tag. I'm new here, (and this is potentially my first balenciaga) so please let me know if I did not post correctly. I read the first post but I don't have all the info. Since it's ebay there's some buyer protection.

Title: *BALENCIAGA $2200 AGNEAU CLASSIC CITY POKER FONCE GREEN LEATHER BAG PURSE SATCHEL*


----------



## muchstuff

fryefanatic said:


> I was hoping someone might help me authenticate a bag? It might be too late since I already won the bid, but the seller gave me some additional photos, but I do not yet have any of the back of the inside tag. I'm new here, (and this is potentially my first balenciaga) so please let me know if I did not post correctly. I read the first post but I don't have all the info. Since it's ebay there's some buyer protection.
> 
> Title: *BALENCIAGA $2200 AGNEAU CLASSIC CITY POKER FONCE GREEN LEATHER BAG PURSE SATCHEL*


Hi and welcome! Can you repost with the link to the eBay listing? The pics aren't ideal, I don't see any cause for alarm but would suggest you repost with all of the needed photos when you get the bag. We'd prefer you to post with full size pics rather than thumbnails.


----------



## fryefanatic

Does it matter that the listing was closed already? As in, whenever I click on the original link it says "item purchased." I don't know if you can see it. But let me copy it from my purchase history!

And I'm so sorry about picture size! I thought they were full sized. Let me try again. Thank you!!!

Item/listing number (I think) 303733267269
sold by: shoptheclosettoday
link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...and=Balenciaga&_trksid=p2059210.c100148.m2813

Here are the pictures again. I downloaded them a different way, so I hope they're bigger!

Thanks again!


----------



## fryefanatic

Sorry, I didn't quote! The info is right above!


----------



## muchstuff

fryefanatic said:


> Does it matter that the listing was closed already? As in, whenever I click on the original link it says "item purchased." I don't know if you can see it. But let me copy it from my purchase history!
> 
> And I'm so sorry about picture size! I thought they were full sized. Let me try again. Thank you!!!
> 
> Item/listing number (I think) 303733267269
> sold by: shoptheclosettoday
> link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-2200-AGNEAU-CLASSIC-CITY-POKER-FONCE-GREEN-LEATHER-BAG-PURSE-SATCHEL/303733267269?_trkparms=ao=1&asc=20140127102845&meid=e6cc7fe716c44a5fb28f1d01c04f5c34&pid=100148&itm=303733267269&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2059210&algv=ItemStripV3&brand=Balenciaga&_trksid=p2059210.c100148.m2813
> 
> Here are the pictures again. I downloaded them a different way, so I hope they're bigger!
> 
> Thanks again!
> View attachment 4903281
> View attachment 4903282
> View attachment 4903283
> View attachment 4903284


The pics on the eBay listing are taken directly from a Fashionphile listing. It may indicate only that she originally bought it there and was too lazy to take good photos but I'll reserve judgement until you have the bag and can post all of the correct photos of the actual bag. (And thanks for posting the pics full size, it really makes a difference).


fryefanatic said:


> Sorry, I didn't quote! The info is right above!


You saw my reply?


----------



## fryefanatic

muchstuff said:


> The pics on the eBay listing are taken directly from a Fashionphile listing. It may indicate only that she originally bought it there and was too lazy to take good photos but I'll reserve judgement until you have the bag and can post all of the correct photos of the actual bag. (And thanks for posting the pics full size, it really makes a difference).
> 
> You saw my reply?


Yes, thank you! Should I just contact ebay before it comes? That seems really shady. I can find something and try to get y'all to authenticate ahead of time. 

Thank you again, friend


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

fryefanatic said:


> Yes, thank you! Should I just contact ebay before it comes? That seems really shady. I can find something and try to get y'all to authenticate ahead of time.
> 
> Thank you again, friend


People do that a lot, sometimes they can't be bothered to take pics. But yes, it can also be shady. She sent you a pic of the interior front tag and it looks like it came from the same bag. The fact that she was willing to send you additional pics to me is a good thing. I bet she bought it from FP and is rehoming it, you could always say you noticed her pics on the listing were form the FP website, did she buy the bag there.


----------



## fryefanatic

muchstuff said:


> People do that a lot, sometimes they can't be bothered to take pics. But yes, it can also be shady. She sent you a pic of the interior front tag and it looks like it came from the same bag. The fact that she was willing to send you additional pics to me is a good thing. I bet she bought it from FP and is rehoming it, you could always say you noticed her pics on the listing were form the FP website, did she buy the bag there.


I asked her about the reused pics before I hit the "buy it now" button, which is why I asked for additional pictures in the first place. I should get the bag by Friday. Should I just take my own pics and resubmit? Thank you again, by the way!


----------



## muchstuff

fryefanatic said:


> I asked her about the reused pics before I hit the "buy it now" button, which is why I asked for additional pictures in the first place. I should get the bag by Friday. Should I just take my own pics and resubmit? Thank you again, by the way!


I think that's the best option. I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## jujunigem

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you!!!


----------



## muchstuff

jujunigem said:


> Thank you!!!


My pleasure!


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> That's encouraging. There are a couple of spots where the colour appears more saturated but that could just be the lighting.


I was finally received more pictures from the seller. I would love your opinion on the colour saturation. Personally, I am a little worried about the corners as they seem faded and since the colour is not black, it may be hard to revive them.


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> I was finally received more pictures from the seller. I would love your opinion on the colour saturation. Personally, I am a little worried about the corners as they seem faded and since the colour is not black, it may be hard to revive them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904595
> View attachment 4904596
> View attachment 4904597
> View attachment 4904598
> View attachment 4904599
> View attachment 4904600
> View attachment 4904601
> View attachment 4904602
> View attachment 4904603


You never know until you have it in hand but it does look like there's some fading. A good moisturizing will being it back somewhat but again, you don't know until you try. Corners aren't that bad, pretty typical for a ten year old bag I'd say. Some people are wizards at colour matching but I lack the patience.


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure! I’ve also found 2010 leather to be one of my favourite agneau years.





muchstuff said:


> @Asphodel it’s a bit tough to tell how much fading there is with this bag, perhaps ask for a pic outside in more neutral light? Colour looks maybe a little uneven, but again, hard to tell from these pics.





muchstuff said:


> That's encouraging. There are a couple of spots where the colour appears more saturated but that could just be the lighting.





muchstuff said:


> You never know until you have it in hand but it does look like there's some fading. A good moisturizing will being it back somewhat but again, you don't know until you try. Corners aren't that bad, pretty typical for a ten year old bag I'd say. Some people are wizards at colour matching but I lack the patience.


Thank you for your opinion. I will have to think about this one.


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Thank you for your opinion. I will have to think about this one.


Good luck!


----------



## ysims

Hello Authenticators,

Could you please help to have a look at this giant city, is it authentic?

kindest


----------



## jimbochoo

Hi! Can someone please authenticate these shoes for me?

Balenciaga knife cloth mule

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...k-cloth-balenciaga-mules-clogs-11418295.shtml

Edit: Sorry, realized there was a different thread for authenticating shoes. My bad!


----------



## muchstuff

ysims said:


> Hello Authenticators,
> 
> Could you please help to have a look at this giant city, is it authentic?
> 
> kindest


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## ysims

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


that is great, thank you so much.


----------



## muchstuff

ysims said:


> that is great, thank you so much.


Most welcome!


----------



## lisashanshan

Hello could I pls have this bag authenticated pls


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

lisashanshan said:


> Hello could I pls have this bag authenticated pls


Please see the post at top of the page for a link showing pics needed and the way they should be presented. Photos need to be posted full size please.


----------



## lisashanshan

Hi could you pls help me to authenticate this bag pls thanks

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/233756165711


----------



## muchstuff

lisashanshan said:


> Hi could you pls help me to authenticate this bag pls thanks
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/233756165711


I’m afraid you’re still missing pics, did you check the link? Front of tag is missing as is the rivet.


----------



## lisashanshan

Hi could you pls authate this balenciaga bag sorry i have already purchased it. 









						BALENCIAGA Classic City small textured-leather tote In Black/ Silver, New  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BALENCIAGA Classic City small textured-leather tote In Black/ Silver, New at the best online prices at eBay!



					www.ebay.com.au


----------



## ksuromax

lisashanshan said:


> Hi could you pls authate this balenciaga bag sorry i have already purchased it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA Classic City small textured-leather tote In Black/ Silver, New  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BALENCIAGA Classic City small textured-leather tote In Black/ Silver, New at the best online prices at eBay!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com.au


Authentic in my opinion


----------



## lisashanshan

ksuromax said:


> Authentic in my opinion


Thanks for your answer. Could I please ask one question. The stitches on the front of the tag inside does not look very neat and tidy which made me a bit doubt it was a fake one. Any idea pls? thanks


----------



## ksuromax

lisashanshan said:


> Thanks for your answer. Could I please ask one question. The stitches on the front of the tag inside does not look very neat and tidy which made me a bit doubt it was a fake one. Any idea pls? thanks


i don't see anything worrying, to be honest. They are made manually, some tiny imperfection is justified, all markers we check for authenticity look consistent


----------



## fryefanatic

muchstuff said:


> I think that's the best option. I'll keep an eye out for it.



After a usps fiasco, I finally got my bag. Do you think you can try to authenticate it? Here are some picsI just took in my basement


----------



## muchstuff

fryefanatic said:


> After a usps fiasco, I finally got my bag. Do you think you can try to authenticate it? Here are some picsI just took in my basement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907085
> View attachment 4907086
> View attachment 4907087
> View attachment 4907085
> View attachment 4907086
> View attachment 4907087
> View attachment 4907088
> View attachment 4907089
> View attachment 4907090
> View attachment 4907091
> View attachment 4907092
> View attachment 4907093
> View attachment 4907094
> View attachment 4907095


I think you're fine but I'd like to see a pic of the tag back facing the camera straight on with no glare.


----------



## fryefanatic

muchstuff said:


> I think you're fine but I'd like to see a pic of the tag back facing the camera straight on with no glare.


It's so dark but here's what I could get.


----------



## fryefanatic

muchstuff said:


> I think you're fine but I'd like to see a pic of the tag back facing the camera straight on with no glare.


Here's another attempt. It's a really dark green and I can't seem to get the imprint to show without glare for contrast.


----------



## muchstuff

fryefanatic said:


> Here's another attempt. It's a really dark green and I can't seem to get the imprint to show without glare for contrast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907236
> View attachment 4907237


I’d say you’re fine. I did ask one of the other authenticators for her opinion so I’ll let you know when I hear back. There apparently were superfake K tags so I’m always a little more cautious with these bags.


----------



## fryefanatic

muchstuff said:


> I’d say you’re fine. I did ask one of the other authenticators for her opinion so I’ll let you know when I hear back. There apparently were superfake K tags so I’m always a little more cautious with these bags.


Ah! Good to know! Thanks again. I look forward to hearing from you soon!


----------



## M&Mthomas

Hi. Hope you are all well. Could you please see if this clutch is authentic? Thank you so much.








						New BALENCIAGA Bazar Fringed Striped Textured-leather Pouch Bag  | eBay
					

Balenciaga Bazar Fringe Clutch Bag. It's made from textured-leather with a slightly glossed finish and has just enough room for your essentials.". Made in Italy. Two-way zip fastening along top and sides.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## muchstuff

fryefanatic said:


> Ah! Good to know! Thanks again. I look forward to hearing from you soon!


Second opinion says authentic as well.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## fryefanatic

muchstuff said:


> Second opinion says authentic as well.


Woooooooooooo!!!! Cheers to my first Balenciaga!!! It's so soft and the color is rich and neutral but has more visual interest than black. Thank you so much! Is there a reason why the "k" bags were so faked?


----------



## muchstuff

fryefanatic said:


> Woooooooooooo!!!! Cheers to my first Balenciaga!!! It's so soft and the color is rich and neutral but has more visual interest than black. Thank you so much! Is there a reason why the "k" bags were so faked?


No idea, it was before my time with Bal so I missed all of the discussions. I've asked but no one can give me anything concrete to hang my hat on so I'm careful with them. Probably easier to tell if you have the bag in hand.


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> Hi. Hope you are all well. Could you please see if this clutch is authentic? Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New BALENCIAGA Bazar Fringed Striped Textured-leather Pouch Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Bazar Fringe Clutch Bag. It's made from textured-leather with a slightly glossed finish and has just enough room for your essentials.". Made in Italy. Two-way zip fastening along top and sides.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk


Looks promising but the pics aren't great. Need a better pic of the interior tag front and missing back of the zipper head.


----------



## M&Mthomas

muchstuff said:


> Looks promising but the pics aren't great. Need a better pic of the interior tag front and missing back of the zipper head.


Thank you Muchstuff 
PS. Hope you are doing well ^_^


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> Thank you Muchstuff
> PS. Hope you are doing well ^_^


My pleasure, yup, doing well and trying not to spend money   . Hope you and yours are all OK!


----------



## Monz1987

Hello lovely authenticators!!   Could you please authenticate and verify which colour this is? Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Monz1987

Monz1987 said:


> Hello lovely authenticators!!   Could you please authenticate and verify which colour this is? Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908707
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908708
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908709
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908710
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908712
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908713
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908714


Forgot to add the photo of the front buckle. Here it is!


----------



## muchstuff

Monz1987 said:


> Forgot to add the photo of the front buckle. Here it is!
> View attachment 4908718


Excellent photos, authentic in my opinion. F/W 05 navy, probably a bit faded. Can’t tell in the pics, is the tag darker than the bag?


----------



## Monz1987

muchstuff said:


> Excellent photos, authentic in my opinion. F/W 05 navy, probably a bit faded. Can’t tell in the pics, is the tag darker than the bag?


Ahhh thank you so much muchstuff! You are amazing. And yes, the tag and the mirror, as well as the set of extra leather tassels are all a bit darker than the outside of the bag.


----------



## muchstuff

Monz1987 said:


> Ahhh thank you so much muchstuff! You are amazing. And yes, the tag and the mirror, as well as the set of extra leather tassels are all a bit darker than the outside of the bag.


Give it a good conditioning, 05 bags have lovely chevre leather!


----------



## Monz1987

muchstuff said:


> Give it a good conditioning, 05 bags have lovely chevre leather!


I definitely will do that! Thank you for the recommendation.


----------



## muchstuff

Monz1987 said:


> I definitely will do that! Thank you for the recommendation.


Any time, enjoy!


----------



## fashionmaudel

Hello - Got this Boston bag from The Real Real. Hoping it’s ok. Could you all take a look and let me know? Is it a little faded UV? Thanks in advance.


----------



## fryefanatic

Hi authenticators! Thinking about getting this bag. They claim it's vert fonce, but it seems awfully brown to me? Also, is it authentic? Here's the link. Thanks!









						Balenciaga 2007 Giant Vert Fonce RARE
					

Shop jersey647's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. This is a Balenciaga 2007 vert fonce part time bag with giant silver hardware. The 2007 vert fonce leather is one of the best leathers. Amazingly soft and scrumptious. There is minimal...




					poshmark.com


----------



## fryefanatic

I apologize for one more link to a different (vert fonce?) balenciaga. Can y'all also tell me what you think of this one? I appreciate it!









						Mercari: Your Marketplace
					

Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.




					www.mercari.com


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Hello - Got this Boston bag from The Real Real. Hoping it’s ok. Could you all take a look and let me know? Is it a little faded UV? Thanks in advance.


Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2013 ultraviolet.


----------



## muchstuff

fryefanatic said:


> Hi authenticators! Thinking about getting this bag. They claim it's vert fonce, but it seems awfully brown to me? Also, is it authentic? Here's the link. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga 2007 Giant Vert Fonce RARE
> 
> 
> Shop jersey647's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. This is a Balenciaga 2007 vert fonce part time bag with giant silver hardware. The 2007 vert fonce leather is one of the best leathers. Amazingly soft and scrumptious. There is minimal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


Vert fonce does have a fair amount of brown in it. Pics are pretty crappy TBH, I can't authenticate with what they have but there's nothing screaming fake at me. The colour would be more accurate in the last group of pics, the house lighting is really warm in the first ones.


----------



## muchstuff

fryefanatic said:


> I apologize for one more link to a different (vert fonce?) balenciaga. Can y'all also tell me what you think of this one? I appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercari: Your Marketplace
> 
> 
> Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mercari.com


Again, pics aren't all there for authentication, tag indicates an 06 sapin, which is vastly different from vert fonce.


----------



## fashionmaudel

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2013 ultraviolet.




Awesome!  Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Awesome!  Thanks!


Any time!


----------



## M&Mthomas

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure, yup, doing well and trying not to spend money   . Hope you and yours are all OK!


Hahaha... I'm the same, been a good girl didnt buy any bags for the last 2-3 month ^___^
Take care


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> Hahaha... I'm the same, been a good girl didnt buy any bags for the last 2-3 month ^___^
> Take care


I’m impressed!


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure! I’ve also found 2010 leather to be one of my favourite agneau years.


Sorry to circle back to this but I am currently on the hunt for giant rose gold hardware. What other years did you like for Agneau leather?


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Sorry to circle back to this but I am currently on the hunt for giant rose gold hardware. What other years did you like for Agneau leather?


Giant rose gold was only made in 2010-11, in 2012 they changed to G12, so you're limited to those two years. I don't know a lot about 2011 leather TBH. I've had one or two bags from 2011 and weren't particularly impressed by them but that could have just been my luck.


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> Giant rose gold was only made in 2010-11, in 2012 they changed to G12, so you're limited to those two years. I don't know a lot about 2011 leather TBH. I've had one or two bags from 2011 and weren't particularly impressed by them but that could have just been my luck.


Thank you. I had no idea that rose gold was only made in those 2 years.


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Thank you. I had no idea that rose gold was only made in those 2 years.


Only two years as G21. 2012 and S/S 2013 had G12 rose gold.


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> Only two years as G21. 2012 and S/S 2013 had G12 rose gold.


Got it. I am set on G21 Rose Gold


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Got it. I am set on G21 Rose Gold


It’s really pretty I don’t blame you. Go for 2010 if you can find it based on my experience.


----------



## fashionmaudel

Hi. I think I got the seller to give everything needed for verification. Let me know if you need anything else. Appreciate it so much!  Is it a Rose Thulian?









						Authentic Balenciaga twiggy satchel cross body bag  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Authentic Balenciaga twiggy satchel cross body bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Hi. I think I got the seller to give everything needed for verification. Let me know if you need anything else. Appreciate it so much!  Is it a Rose Thulian?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic Balenciaga twiggy satchel cross body bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Authentic Balenciaga twiggy satchel cross body bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


This is a Polly, not a Twiggy, can you repost with the pics full size please?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## fashionmaudel

muchstuff said:


> This is a Polly, not a Twiggy, can you repost with the pics full size please?



Im so glad you let me know that. I’m not interested in it if it’s a Polly. I was wanting a Maxi Twiggy because of the increased handle drop so they can fit over the shoulder. I just did a quick search on Polly and it doesn’t look like it fits on the shoulder.  The search continues.


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Im so glad you let me know that. I’m not interested in it if it’s a Polly. I was wanting a Maxi Twiggy because of the increased handle drop so they can fit over the shoulder. I just did a quick search on Polly and it doesn’t look like it fits on the shoulder.  The search continues.


Good luck!


----------



## muchstuff

@fashionmaudel, what colour? RDC has this one, a bit pricey but if Corey says the condition is good you can count on that. Plus they do layaway...

https://www.shop.realdealcollection...se-Blue-Lambskin-Maxi-Twiggy-Bag-RDC-9560.htm


----------



## fashionmaudel

muchstuff said:


> @fashionmaudel, what colour? RDC has this one, a bit pricey but if Corey says the condition is good you can count on that. Plus they do layaway...
> 
> https://www.shop.realdealcollection...se-Blue-Lambskin-Maxi-Twiggy-Bag-RDC-9560.htm




I saw that one and I love that color but it is pricey. I was trying to talk myself out of it and find a cheaper one so that’s why I went to ebay, hahaha!  The layaway is really tempting. It seems like people on the forum really have good experiences with RDC. 

There’s a cross perforated one on TRR but it’s not what I had in mind.


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> I saw that one and I love that color but it is pricey. I was trying to talk myself out of it and find a cheaper one so that’s why I went to ebay, hahaha!  The layaway is really tempting. It seems like people on the forum really have good experiences with RDC.
> 
> There’s a cross perforated one on TRR but it’s not what I had in mind.


RDC is a reliable place to purchase, Corey’s great, I trust the descriptions of their items to be accurate which is more than I can say for TRR or FP.


----------



## amgg_

Hi! I want to ask for your help in authenticating this Belanciaga. 

Style: Balenciaga Mini City
Serial #: 300295-1160-Z-1169
Seller: shopnship
Link: Cool find: https://carousell.app.link/dVwk102oybb


----------



## muchstuff

amgg_ said:


> Hi! I want to ask for your help in authenticating this Belanciaga.
> 
> Style: Balenciaga Mini City
> Serial #: 300295-1160-Z-1169
> Seller: shopnship
> Link: Cool find: https://carousell.app.link/dVwk102oybb


Welcome to TPF! Please read the post at top of the page for a link to photos needed. Must be right side up, forward-facing, clear. You're also missing pics of the rivet and bale. Please repost with all of the pics in correct format and someone will take a look.


----------



## peacebabe

,


----------



## CityGirl6789

Hello!  Does this look like the real deal?  I have requested additional photos.  Thank you for taking a lookhttp://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/balenciaga/brown-leather-city-balenciaga-handbag-12295063.shtml


----------



## CityGirl6789

One additional photo posted.  Thanks for taking a look.  Any thoughts are greatly appreciated!


			http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/balenciaga/brown-leather-city-balenciaga-handbag-12295063.shtml


----------



## CityGirl6789

This is a listing on Vestiaire- if anyone has any ideas about this bag please share.  I have about 12 more hours to make a decision and would love some advice!

listing: BalenciagaCity Leather Handbag
Item# 12295063
Seller: Mirko


			http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/balenciaga/brown-leather-city-balenciaga-handbag-12295063.shtml
		


Thank you!!


----------



## muchstuff

CityGirl6789 said:


> This is a listing on Vestiaire- if anyone has any ideas about this bag please share.  I have about 12 more hours to make a decision and would love some advice!
> 
> listing: BalenciagaCity Leather Handbag
> Item# 12295063
> Seller: Mirko
> 
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/balenciaga/brown-leather-city-balenciaga-handbag-12295063.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!


Hi, please post only once, we do check daily. While I don’t see anything alarming the pics aren’t very good and you’re missing the back of the zipper head. Tag looks OK. This is an early flat brass First by the way, not a City. Substantially smaller.


----------



## CityGirl6789

This is a listing on Vestiaire- if anyone has any ideas about this bag please share.  I have about 12 more hours to make a decision and woul


----------



## CityGirl6789

Many thanks Muchstuff!  Forgive the multiple posts - I’m new and was worried I left something out.  Should I be looking for Lampo? Or something else on the zipper heads?


----------



## muchstuff

CityGirl6789 said:


> Many thanks Muchstuff!  Forgive the multiple posts - I’m new and was worried I left something out.  Should I be looking for Lampo? Or something else on the zipper heads?


They’d be Lampo but there are fake Lampos as well. If you purchase, read the post at top of this page, it has a link to the pics we need for a solid authentication and the way the pics should be displayed. Feel free to repost with all of the photos. The flat brass Firsts are fairly collectable bags although that one needs a lot of TLC.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## CityGirl6789

My Balenciaga obsession is fairly recent- Ive been lurking around the forum trying to educate myself.  The depth of knowledge here is incredible.  The bags that need the TLC are the ones that really tug at me.  Like wanting to adopt the mutts!  Thank you again


----------



## muchstuff

CityGirl6789 said:


> My Balenciaga obsession is fairly recent- Ive been lurking around the forum trying to educate myself.  The depth of knowledge here is incredible.  The bags that need the TLC are the ones that really tug at me.  Like wanting to adopt the mutts!  Thank you again


 My pleasure. That particular bag will need quite a bit of work if you want to restore it, were you thinking of sending it away or doing it yourself? There's a lot of great info in the care and maintenance section.


----------



## CityGirl6789

In my mind I can totally do it myself! In reality it will need professional help.  I have requested photos of the zippers.  We’ll see...


----------



## muchstuff

CityGirl6789 said:


> In my mind I can totally do it myself! In reality it will need professional help.  I have requested photos of the zippers.  We’ll see...


I think you're OK re: authenticity but the zipper will help. Wish the rest of the pics were a bit better but both Posh and VC have that problem with a lot of their listings. She listed it in fair condition, I think that's a bit optimistic.


----------



## CityGirl6789

How hard is it to take a clear photo? Sometimes you can tell the bad photos are on purpose, I didn’t get that sense from this listing. Thank all of you for your insight!


----------



## muchstuff

CityGirl6789 said:


> How hard is it to take a clear photo? Sometimes you can tell the bad photos are on purpose, I didn’t get that sense from this listing. Thank all of you for your insight!


Some people have no idea. And they also don't know what we need to authenticate so that can be part of the problem.


----------



## CityGirl6789

I’m going for it.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## muchstuff

CityGirl6789 said:


> I’m going for it.  Fingers crossed!


Keep us posted on the rehab!


----------



## houseof999

https://posh.mk/0QiLDxmeGbb
		

Seller: tnytiggr
Comment: Idk if you ladies authenticate shoes but just wanted to check in case you do. Any guess on what color it is and what year?


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> https://posh.mk/0QiLDxmeGbb
> 
> 
> Seller: tnytiggr
> Comment: Idk if you ladies authenticate shoes but just wanted to check in case you do. Any guess on what color it is and what year?


Sorry, not my area of expertise.


----------



## insomnia_heart

Dear all, I need your help as I'm wrecking my brain for days about this City. It's my birthday soon and I'm scared to buy a fake. All my previous ones have been bought from trusted sources. 

Hope the pictures are clear













						Sacs à main | Femmes - Vinted
					

Booste ton style ! Mode femmes, chaussures, accessoires, économise jusqu'à 80% grâce à la seconde-main sur Vinted !




					www.vinted.be


----------



## Pinkie*

Item balenciaga city bag, Fair Condition Could Do With It Professionally Cleaned
Item number 383828775328
Seller joh350455
Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/balencia...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649
And I need opinion can this be cleaned 
Thank you in advance


----------



## muchstuff

Pinkie* said:


> Item balenciaga city bag, Fair Condition Could Do With It Professionally Cleaned
> Item number 383828775328
> Seller joh350455
> Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/balenciaga-city-bag-Fair-Condition-Could-Do-With-It-Professionally-Cleaned/383828775328?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649
> And I need opinion can this be cleaned
> Thank you in advance


The bag shows as sold, did you purchase? These pics aren't useful for authentication, please see the first post at top of page for a link to what's needed and the position the pics should be in. Regarding cleaning, I'm not an expert on cleaning suede but the edges and the leather in the buckles show wear not soil. 
If you did purchase feel free to repost with the proper pics once you have the bag and we'll take another look.


----------



## muchstuff

insomnia_heart said:


> Dear all, I need your help as I'm wrecking my brain for days about this City. It's my birthday soon and I'm scared to buy a fake. All my previous ones have been bought from trusted sources.
> 
> Hope the pictures are clear
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914918
> View attachment 4914919
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sacs à main | Femmes - Vinted
> 
> 
> Booste ton style ! Mode femmes, chaussures, accessoires, économise jusqu'à 80% grâce à la seconde-main sur Vinted !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vinted.be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914920
> View attachment 4914921
> View attachment 4914922
> View attachment 4914923
> View attachment 4914925
> View attachment 4914926
> View attachment 4914927
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914924
> View attachment 4914924


A couple of us have looked at this and have some concerns, we're saying not authentic to this one.


----------



## insomnia_heart

muchstuff said:


> A couple of us have looked at this and have some concerns, we're saying not authentic to this one.



Thank you so much, I was also suspecting that it was too good to be true   I really like this leather option, but might consider buying a new one, for a peace of mind.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

insomnia_heart said:


> Thank you so much, I was also suspecting that it was too good to be true  I really like this leather option, but might consider buying a new one, for a peace oif mind.


There are lots of authentic ones out there in the pre-loved market though!


----------



## insomnia_heart

muchstuff said:


> There are lots of authentic ones out there in the pre-loved market though!



Yes, but I have wanted a black one for a long time and I wear my silver one a lot, so it's worth the investment. Just did a good deal on Farfetch with Black Friday


----------



## muchstuff

insomnia_heart said:


> Yes, but I have wanted a black one for a long time and I wear my silver one a lot, so it's worth the investment. Just did a good deal on Farfetch with Black Friday


Well there you go! I've resisted Black Friday so far...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Well there you go! I've resisted Black Friday so far...


well done, you!


----------



## LAB27

Hi there

Could someone authenticate this bag please?

Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

LAB27 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Could someone authenticate this bag please?
> 
> Thanks
> View attachment 4915614
> View attachment 4915616
> View attachment 4915617
> View attachment 4915619
> View attachment 4915621
> View attachment 4915622
> View attachment 4915615
> View attachment 4915618


Can you please repost with the pic of the bale showing flat to the camera and the tag pics right way up and facing the camera? Quote your original post when you do so and we'll take a look.


----------



## LAB27

LAB27 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Could someone authenticate this bag please?
> 
> Thanks
> View attachment 4915614
> View attachment 4915616
> View attachment 4915617
> View attachment 4915619
> View attachment 4915621
> View attachment 4915622
> View attachment 4915615
> View attachment 4915618





muchstuff said:


> Can you please repost with the pic of the bale showing flat to the camera and the tag pics right way up and facing the camera? Quote your original post when you do so and we'll take a look.



Thanks for getting back to me. I’ve attached requested images below.

Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

LAB27 said:


> Thanks for getting back to me. I’ve attached requested images below.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915728
> View attachment 4915729
> View attachment 4915730


Authentic in my opinion. Do you see the "O" at the end of the first line on the tag back? We think that indicates an outlet bag. Basically all of the bags that we see with the "O" are produced with some anomaly for the year indicated on the tag. This bag indicates  F/W 2018. While I don't have colour charts for that year I do know that rouge cardinale, the colour of this bag, was produced in 2013. I have an "O" bag myself, and it was made in a leather that hadn't been used for many years, as well as with hardware that didn't coincide with the season on the tag. But it's unquestionably authentic.


----------



## LAB27

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. Do you see the "O" at the end of the first line on the tag back? We think that indicates an outlet bag. Basically all of the bags that we see with the "O" are produced with some anomaly for the year indicated on the tag. This bag indicates  F/W 2018. While I don't have colour charts for that year I do know that rouge cardinale, the colour of this bag, was produced in 2013. I have an "O" bag myself, and it was made in a leather that hadn't been used for many years, as well as with hardware that didn't coincide with the season on the tag. But it's unquestionably authentic.



Thanks so much for your response - it’s really appreciated. Delighted to hear you think it’s authentic as it’s such a lovely bag & colour. Interesting to hear about the ‘O’ in the code - suppose I should just look at it as the bag being more individual  It’s brand new - would you expect this bag to come with the mirror? (as there’s no mirror with it)
Thanks again


----------



## muchstuff

LAB27 said:


> Thanks so much for your response - it’s really appreciated. Delighted to hear you think it’s authentic as it’s such a lovely bag & colour. Interesting to hear about the ‘O’ in the code - suppose I should just look at it as the bag being more individual  It’s brand new - would you expect this bag to come with the mirror? (as there’s no mirror with it)
> Thanks again


Good question. I would assume so, my "O" tag Day bag has one, although it was from an earlier year. I can't recall any conversations regarding mirrors with the more current "O" bags, sorry.


----------



## LAB27

muchstuff said:


> Good question. I would assume so, my "O" tag Day bag has one, although it was from an earlier year. I can't recall any conversations regarding mirrors with the more current "O" bags, sorry.



No problem. To be honest I like the bag enough to not worry too much about whether there should be a mirror or not - so think I’ll keep it. Thanks very much for the info. Take care


----------



## muchstuff

LAB27 said:


> No problem. To be honest I like the bag enough to not worry too much about whether there should be a mirror or not - so think I’ll keep it. Thanks very much for the info. Take care


Mirrors have never been a deal breaker for me either. May I ask where you purchased this?


----------



## LAB27

muchstuff said:


> Mirrors have never been a deal breaker for me either. May I ask where you purchased this?



I purchased on tk maxx website. It’s the first bag that I’ve not bought direct from the boutique or harrods, selfridges or Harvey Nichols which is why I was looking for authentication. I’d been looking for a red one for a while - and when I saw this, thought it was worth a look!


----------



## M&Mthomas

Hi. I posted about this clutch for authentication once before I bought it but the listing was missing photo of back zip, today it arrived in the mail. Could you please help me authenticate this clutch again from my own photo? Thank you so much in advance ^_^


----------



## Evlilly

Hello fellow Bal lovers
I came across this bag in a resale store. Unfortunately I live far away and can't go back but I can't stop thinking about this bag. It's a very reputable luxury resale shop but I am uncertain about the short tassels on the front and the leather piece on top of the strap felt thinner than my current b-bag.
Looks like a 2006 bleu roi
Thoughts?? Is it authentic? 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
Thank you!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Evlilly said:


> Hello fellow Bal lovers
> I came across this bag in a resale store. Unfortunately I live far away and can't go back but I can't stop thinking about this bag. It's a very reputable luxury resale shop but I am uncertain about the short tassels on the front and the leather piece on top of the strap felt thinner than my current b-bag.
> Looks like a 2006 bleu roi
> Thoughts?? Is it authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916450
> View attachment 4916452
> View attachment 4916453
> View attachment 4916454
> View attachment 4916455
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!


You can stop thinking about it now, it's not authentic.


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> Hi. I posted about this clutch for authentication once before I bought it but the listing was missing photo of back zip, today it arrived in the mail. Could you please help me authenticate this clutch again from my own photo? Thank you so much in advance ^_^
> 
> View attachment 4916127
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916128
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916129
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916130
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916131
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916132


@ksuromax has this one, I'll leave it to her.


----------



## ksuromax

M&Mthomas said:


> Hi. I posted about this clutch for authentication once before I bought it but the listing was missing photo of back zip, today it arrived in the mail. Could you please help me authenticate this clutch again from my own photo? Thank you so much in advance ^_^
> 
> View attachment 4916127
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916128
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916129
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916130
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916131
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916132


Authentic in my opinion


----------



## ksuromax

LAB27 said:


> Thanks for getting back to me. I’ve attached requested images below.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915728
> View attachment 4915729
> View attachment 4915730





muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. Do you see the "O" at the end of the first line on the tag back? We think that indicates an outlet bag. Basically all of the bags that we see with the "O" are produced with some anomaly for the year indicated on the tag. This bag indicates  F/W 2018. While I don't have colour charts for that year I do know that rouge cardinale, the colour of this bag, was produced in 2013. I have an "O" bag myself, and it was made in a leather that hadn't been used for many years, as well as with hardware that didn't coincide with the season on the tag. But it's unquestionably authentic.


Throwing my 5 cents in, one of the anomaly muchstuff mentioned is the style of the tag, Y-tags shall be of the different size and shape, yours has an old type, which is consistent for outlet bags, just keep it in mine for your own ref


----------



## Evlilly

muchstuff said:


> You can stop thinking about it now, it's not authentic.



Wow I was not expecting that  but I guess there's a reason I thought I needed to ask here. A bit of an eye opener as this shop guarantees authentication. Thanks for saving my debt load!


----------



## M&Mthomas

ksuromax said:


> Authentic in my opinion


Thank you so much Ksuromax. Hope you are doing well ^_^


----------



## M&Mthomas

muchstuff said:


> @ksuromax has this one, I'll leave it to her.


Thank you Muchstuff


----------



## muchstuff

Evlilly said:


> Wow I was not expecting that  but I guess there's a reason I thought I needed to ask here. A bit of an eye opener as this shop guarantees authentication. Thanks for saving my debt load!


The easiest thing to show you would be the tag back. Compare it to an 06 authentic tag and it's very easy to see the differences. There are other markers too.


----------



## ksuromax

M&Mthomas said:


> Thank you so much Ksuromax. Hope you are doing well ^_^


my pleasure!


----------



## fashionmaudel

Hi - Found a Weekender with giant hardware. I asked for additional pictures and I think they are all there now.  If you could verify it, it would be very much appreciated. Also, can you tell what the color is?



			https://posh.mk/s0132PTCNbb


----------



## fashionmaudel

muchstuff said:


> You can stop thinking about it now, it's not authentic.



You and the other folks that respond to these inquiries are so awesome! So grateful for you all!


----------



## peacebabe

fashionmaudel said:


> Hi - Found a Weekender with giant hardware. I asked for additional pictures and I think they are all there now.  If you could verify it, it would be very much appreciated. Also, can you tell what the color is?
> 
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/s0132PTCNbb


Looks fine. No red flag


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Looks fine. No red flag


What do you think peace, vert fonce?


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> You and the other folks that respond to these inquiries are so awesome! So grateful for you all!


Our pleasure!


----------



## peacebabe

muchstuff said:


> What do you think peace, vert fonce?


Looks like it, 07. I used to have this color in Part Time


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Looks like it, 07. I used to have this color in Part Time


I’ve always liked it too. @fashionmaudel 07 leather is also a favourite.


----------



## fashionmaudel

muchstuff said:


> Our pleasure!





muchstuff said:


> I’ve always liked it too. @fashionmaudel 07 leather is also a favourite.




Sounds good, Thanks again!!


----------



## fashionmaudel

peacebabe said:


> Looks like it, 07. I used to have this color in Part Time




Thanks so much!  I just put in an offer, hope it works out. I’ve been hoping to get a giant weekender for a while now.


----------



## fryefanatic

Can someone authenticate this? It's on fashionphile so it's "guaranteed" but I didn't see any letters on the bags serial number. Thanks!









						BALENCIAGA Chevre Classic Shoulder Bag Olive
					

This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Chevre Classic Shoulder Bag in Olive. This stylish shoulder bag is crafted of distressed lambskin leather in dark olive green. The bag features a leather shoulder strap, a front zipper pocket, decorative patches and belts with bronze buckles and studs. The top...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## muchstuff

fryefanatic said:


> Can someone authenticate this? It's on fashionphile so it's "guaranteed" but I didn't see any letters on the bags serial number. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA Chevre Classic Shoulder Bag Olive
> 
> 
> This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Chevre Classic Shoulder Bag in Olive. This stylish shoulder bag is crafted of distressed lambskin leather in dark olive green. The bag features a leather shoulder strap, a front zipper pocket, decorative patches and belts with bronze buckles and studs. The top...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## fryefanatic

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


So they do t have to have a letter in the serial number? Would you be able to take a guess at a color and/or year?


----------



## muchstuff

fryefanatic said:


> So they do t have to have a letter in the serial number? Would you be able to take a guess at a color and/or year?


The letter didn’t start until fall 2012. This looks to be an 05 olive.


----------



## fryefanatic

muchstuff said:


> The letter didn’t start until fall 2012. This looks to be an 05 olive.


Dang. I'm looking for an 07 vert fonce. Thanks so much again!


----------



## muchstuff

fryefanatic said:


> Dang. I'm looking for an 07 vert fonce. Thanks so much again!


Let me look again when I’m on my laptop. Better optics.


----------



## muchstuff

@fryefanatic the leather looks like 05 to me but the colour appears a bit darker than olive usually looks. Let's bring in @ksuromax and @peacebabe, what do you ladies think?


----------



## ksuromax

fryefanatic said:


> Dang. I'm looking for an 07 vert fonce. Thanks so much again!





muchstuff said:


> @fryefanatic the leather looks like 05 to me but the colour appears a bit darker than olive usually looks. Let's bring in @ksuromax and @peacebabe, what do you ladies think?


To be honest, i tend to say it is actually 2007 leather, with high probability of being Vert Fonce, my Mogano from 2007 has exactly the same leather. 
Look at this one, by G21 hw we can say confidently it's 2007, and it does look very similar. 








						Balenciaga Vert Fonce Chevre Leather Giant 21 Gold Part Time Bag- Yoogi's Closet
					

Authentic Balenciaga Vert Fonce Chevre Leather Giant 21 Gold Part Time Bag. Condition is Gently used - Yoogi's Closet




					www.yoogiscloset.com


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> To be honest, i tend to say it is actually 2007 leather, with high probability of being Vert Fonce, my Mogano from 2007 has exactly the same leather.
> Look at this one, by G21 hw we can say confidently it's 2007, and it does look very similar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Vert Fonce Chevre Leather Giant 21 Gold Part Time Bag- Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> Authentic Balenciaga Vert Fonce Chevre Leather Giant 21 Gold Part Time Bag. Condition is Gently used - Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yoogiscloset.com


The glassy finish, particularly on the back of the bag, looks like a lot of 05 bags I've seen, I haven't seen it on it 07s but as mentioned I do think the colour may be a little too dark for olive. The zipper tape looks more like vert fonce as well. Gorgeous little bag. Sorry I steered you wrong initially @fryefanatic!


----------



## M&Mthomas

Hi. Just got this puch in the mail this morning. Could you please help to see if its authentic?
Thank you ‍


----------



## wildroses2020

Hi, would appreciate some help with authenticating this bag. Bought it from an legitimate online shop. But something seems weird with the bag tag and zipper. Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

M&Mthomas said:


> Hi. Just got this puch in the mail this morning. Could you please help to see if its authentic?
> Thank you ‍
> 
> View attachment 4918319
> 
> 
> View attachment 4918320
> 
> 
> View attachment 4918321
> 
> 
> View attachment 4918322
> 
> 
> View attachment 4918323


Yes, it is authentic


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

wildroses2020 said:


> Hi, would appreciate some help with authenticating this bag. Bought it from an legitimate online shop. But something seems weird with the bag tag and zipper. Thank you!


Looks fine to me.
These are new tags and zipper, consistent for the last couple of years


----------



## wildroses2020

ksuromax said:


> Looks fine to me.
> These are new tags and zipper, consistent for the last couple of years



Thank you so much! As I was not able to find more information with regards to these new tags and zippers, so thought there was an issue with it.   Thank you so much for helping clear my doubts!


----------



## M&Mthomas

ksuromax said:


> Yes, it is authentic


Thank you so much Ksuromax 
I have small city graffiti and ville bags that I will need help authenticate too please, I will post it tomorrow or the day after. I bought them from one website but I have just heard that people got fake bags from the same website too so it's making worried now


----------



## ksuromax

M&Mthomas said:


> Thank you so much Ksuromax
> I have small city graffiti and ville bags that I will need help authenticate too please, I will post it tomorrow or the day after. I bought them from one website but I have just heard that people got fake bags from the same website too so it's making worried now


you're very welcome  
sure, please, post the pix required for authentication and we will try to help you


----------



## ksuromax

wildroses2020 said:


> Thank you so much! As I was not able to find more information with regards to these new tags and zippers, so thought there was an issue with it.   Thank you so much for helping clear my doubts!


no worries


----------



## Tweetinat

I would be very grateful for some help with authentication please. I've been out of the loop for the last 8 years or so and tentatively dipping my toe back in the waters! Many thanks in advance  

listing can be found here:

Item Name: Balenciaga 1st 2010 Sorbet Pink Color Leathe Bag
Item Number: 254787264739
Seller ID: ha_2012
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...-/254787264739?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


----------



## muchstuff

Tweetinat said:


> I would be very grateful for some help with authentication please. I've been out of the loop for the last 8 years or so and tentatively dipping my toe back in the waters! Many thanks in advance
> 
> listing can be found here:
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga 1st 2010 Sorbet Pink Color Leathe Bag
> Item Number: 254787264739
> Seller ID: ha_2012
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...-/254787264739?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Tweetinat

So quick in reply, thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Tweetinat said:


> So quick in reply, thank you so much!


Any time!


----------



## Tweetinat

Item Name: Preloved Auth BALENCIAGA Giant First bag 2010 Leather Handbag
Item Number: 174450461693
Seller ID: meowybibu
Link: 








						Preloved Auth BALENCIAGA Giant First bag 2010 Leather Handbag  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Preloved Auth BALENCIAGA Giant First bag 2010 Leather Handbag at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




Oh dear, I'm fearing I'm falling down a slippery slope. I'm still waiting for additional pictures from this seller, but do you have enough from the listing to form an opinion? Thanks again!


----------



## muchstuff

Tweetinat said:


> Item Name: Preloved Auth BALENCIAGA Giant First bag 2010 Leather Handbag
> Item Number: 174450461693
> Seller ID: meowybibu
> Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preloved Auth BALENCIAGA Giant First bag 2010 Leather Handbag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Preloved Auth BALENCIAGA Giant First bag 2010 Leather Handbag at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear, I'm fearing I'm falling down a slippery slope. I'm still waiting for additional pictures from this seller, but do you have enough from the listing to form an opinion? Thanks again!


2010 cypress, you’re good to go.


----------



## Tweetinat

muchstuff said:


> 2010 cypress, you’re good to go.


Eeek, super exited. Thank you very much again!


----------



## Evlilly

Hello again! Thanks again for saving me from buying what looking back now was an obvious fake... An acquaintance recently bought a bag from the same place... Seems real but just want to check in here! 
Fingers crossed


----------



## muchstuff

Tweetinat said:


> Eeek, super exited. Thank you very much again!


My pleasure!


----------



## muchstuff

Evlilly said:


> Hello again! Thanks again for saving me from buying what looking back now was an obvious fake... An acquaintance recently bought a bag from the same place... Seems real but just want to check in here!
> Fingers crossed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4918870
> View attachment 4918871
> View attachment 4918872
> View attachment 4918873
> View attachment 4918874
> View attachment 4918875


You're fine, authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## M&Mthomas

ksuromax said:


> you're very welcome
> sure, please, post the pix required for authentication and we will try to help you


Thank you, will do


----------



## Evlilly

muchstuff said:


> You're fine, authentic in my opinion.



So quick and so helpful! Thank you... What a relief.


----------



## muchstuff

Evlilly said:


> So quick and so helpful! Thank you... What a relief.


Glad to help!


----------



## peacebabe

muchstuff said:


> @fryefanatic the leather looks like 05 to me but the colour appears a bit darker than olive usually looks. Let's bring in @ksuromax and @peacebabe, what do you ladies think?


Vert Fonce suppose to have brown tone which i don't see in this bag ...... That's what i feel


----------



## Ribkapril

Can anyone help confirm authenticity for me? Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

Ribkapril said:


> Can anyone help confirm authenticity for me? Thank you


You’re missing photos needed. Please refer to the post at top of page for a link. Be sure to quote your original post number when you repost.


----------



## fryefanatic

muchstuff said:


> The glassy finish, particularly on the back of the bag, looks like a lot of 05 bags I've seen, I haven't seen it on it 07s but as mentioned I do think the colour may be a little too dark for olive. The zipper tape looks more like vert fonce as well. Gorgeous little bag. Sorry I steered you wrong initially @fryefanatic!


I, unfortunately, missed out on that G21! So I'm a bit confused, we _do_ think it's '07 vert fonce, or we _don't_?


----------



## muchstuff

fryefanatic said:


> I, unfortunately, missed out on that G21! So I'm a bit confused, we _do_ think it's '07 vert fonce, or we _don't_?


Mixed opinions I think. At the end of the day we're all trying to figure it out from photos and lighting is everything. The leather looks yummy though.


----------



## muchstuff

@fryefanatic to recap, @ksuromax thinks it's vert fonce, @peacebabe doesn't, and I'm on the fence.   The photos of the whole bag look too dark for olive but the close ups of the tag look like it could be.


----------



## peacebabe

muchstuff said:


> @fryefanatic to recap, @ksuromax thinks it's vert fonce, @peacebabe doesn't, and I'm on the fence.   The photos of the whole bag look too dark for olive but the close ups of the tag look like it could be.


On the other hand, was Shoulder still in production in 07?


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> On the other hand, was Shoulder still in production in 07?


Yup, there are 07s in the reference thread.


----------



## peacebabe

muchstuff said:


> Yup, there are 07s in the reference thread.


Good to know. Do u know till when?


----------



## whateve

Name: Balenciaga Hand Bag Mini Pompon Reds Leather 1712217









						Balenciaga Hand Bag Mini Pompon Reds Leather 1712217  | eBay
					

Color : Reds. Material :Leather. We apologize for inconvenience. Country of Manufacture : Italy. (Shoulder) Minor twist on a part of shoulder strap. or collected when you pick the item up.



					www.ebay.com
				



seller:  japan_monoshare 
#274596493533

I know not all required pictures are there but I would appreciate an opinion. Most of these Japanese sellers won't take extra pictures. I want to know what color it is before I pursue it any further. Thanks!


----------



## peacebabe

whateve said:


> Name: Balenciaga Hand Bag Mini Pompon Reds Leather 1712217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Hand Bag Mini Pompon Reds Leather 1712217  | eBay
> 
> 
> Color : Reds. Material :Leather. We apologize for inconvenience. Country of Manufacture : Italy. (Shoulder) Minor twist on a part of shoulder strap. or collected when you pick the item up.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seller:  japan_monoshare
> #274596493533
> 
> I know not all required pictures are there but I would appreciate an opinion. Most of these Japanese sellers won't take extra pictures. I want to know what color it is before I pursue it any further. Thanks!


Nothing alarming but it'll be good to post again should u decided to buy & receive the bag. It's a F/W 2012 Rose Thulian


----------



## whateve

peacebabe said:


> Nothing alarming but it'll be good to post again should u decided to buy & receive the bag. It's a F/W 2012 Rose Thulian


Thanks! I thought it might be rose thulian. Trying to decide if it is different enough from poupre.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## peacebabe

whateve said:


> Thanks! I thought it might be rose thulian. Trying to decide if it is different enough from poupre.


Poupre was F/W 09


----------



## whateve

peacebabe said:


> Poupre was F/W 09


Yes, I know. I have a club in that color. Trying to decide if rose thulian, which I suspect I might like better, is different enough to own two bags in similar colors.


----------



## peacebabe

whateve said:


> Yes, I know. I have a club in that color. Trying to decide if rose thulian, which I suspect I might like better, is different enough to own two bags in similar colors.


Just FYI, as i ve owned both Poupre & Rose Thulian before, the leather is not as great as Poupre's. 2012 leather are more dry & "cracky"


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Just FYI, as i ve owned both Poupre & Rose Thulian before, the leather is not as great as Poupre's. 2012 leather are more dry & "cracky"


Although @ksuromax has some good 2012 leather. Seems to depend on colour maybe?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Although @ksuromax has some good 2012 leather. Seems to depend on colour maybe?


i do, but my Rose Thulian was the driest of all 4, and thinnest, too 
I'd pass personally 
not a fan of that pinkish undertone, to be honest (i re-dyed mine)


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i do, but my Rose Thulian was the driest of all 4, and thinnest, too
> I'd pass personally
> not a fan of that pinkish undertone, to be honest (i re-dyed mine)


I thought it was rose thulian that you re-dyed, thanks!


----------



## whateve

peacebabe said:


> Just FYI, as i ve owned both Poupre & Rose Thulian before, the leather is not as great as Poupre's. 2012 leather are more dry & "cracky"


That's good to know. You've saved me some money!


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> i do, but my Rose Thulian was the driest of all 4, and thinnest, too
> I'd pass personally
> not a fan of that pinkish undertone, to be honest (i re-dyed mine)


Thanks! I wasn't sure I really liked poupre because I couldn't decide if it was red, rust, or burgundy, but it looked very good the last time I conditioned it. I do like the feel of the leather.


----------



## SillyPooch

Hello there!

Can you please authenticate and also help me identify this bag, thank you very much!


----------



## muchstuff

SillyPooch said:


> Hello there!
> 
> Can you please authenticate and also help me identify this bag, thank you very much!


Authentic in my opinion, F/W 08 amethyst.


----------



## SillyPooch

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, F/W 08 amethyst.


Thank you muchstuff!


----------



## muchstuff

SillyPooch said:


> Thank you muchstuff!


Any time!


----------



## evdokia.

Hello everyone! Can anyone help me determine whether this Papier A4 is authentic or fake? I hope the pics are okay, because I wasn't able to get better closeups. Thank you in advance!


----------



## ksuromax

evdokia. said:


> Hello everyone! Can anyone help me determine whether this Papier A4 is authentic or fake? I hope the pics are okay, because I wasn't able to get better closeups. Thank you in advance!
> View attachment 4923108
> View attachment 4923109
> View attachment 4923110
> View attachment 4923112
> View attachment 4923113
> View attachment 4923114


Any chance you can take a shot of the zipperhead underneath? the front zipper


----------



## evdokia.

ksuromax said:


> Any chance you can take a shot of the zipperhead underneath? the front zipper


Are these okay?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

evdokia. said:


> Are these okay?
> View attachment 4923498
> View attachment 4923499
> View attachment 4923500


 Nope, need to see the stamp on the bottom, please


----------



## evdokia.

ksuromax said:


> Nope, need to see the stamp on the bottom, please


Unfortunately I don’t have the bag yet and these are all pictures the seller provided. I’m really sorry! If I get it, I’ll update the post.


----------



## ksuromax

evdokia. said:


> Unfortunately I don’t have the bag yet and these are all pictures the seller provided. I’m really sorry! If I get it, I’ll update the post.


to be honest, Papiers are not the easiest bags to authenticate, they have less markers that we need to check, hence, we really need every each that is possible to check to make sure nothing slips through. 
If you get the bag, please, re-post and quote your original message so we have all linked together, thanks


----------



## dignatius

Hello,

Could you please authenticate this City please?   Thanks in advance!

Item Name:  Balenciaga Classic City Medium Magenta Leather Purse Handbag 
Item Number: 233811471104
Seller ID:  goofykid1 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Classic-City-Medium-Magenta-Leather-Purse-Handbag/233811471104


Thanks so much!


----------



## muchstuff

dignatius said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this City please?   Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name:  Balenciaga Classic City Medium Magenta Leather Purse Handbag
> Item Number: 233811471104
> Seller ID:  goofykid1
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Classic-City-Medium-Magenta-Leather-Purse-Handbag/233811471104
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!


Missing most of the pics needed but the tag front looks OK. Please see the first post at top of page for a link to pics needed.


----------



## allefromcali

Hello all

I was curious about the serial number. on this shoulder bag.. when I google the first of the numbers "138226' the same style pops up online.. but it's the rest of the digits that concern me, nothing related to Balenciaga comes up when I google the full batch of numbers.
After doing some research, the number on the back seems a bit longer than
it should? 
Can someone help me authenticate this shoulder bag??

(Also, I am away from the bag and don't have pictures of the front of the tag.. I can't remember right now if the thread at the top is black or not).

Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

allefromcali said:


> Hello all
> 
> I was curious about the serial number. on this shoulder bag.. when I google the first of the numbers "138226' the same style pops up online.. but it's the rest of the digits that concern me, nothing related to Balenciaga comes up when I google the full batch of numbers.
> After doing some research, the number on the back seems a bit longer than
> it should?
> Can someone help me authenticate this shoulder bag??
> 
> (Also, I am away from the bag and don't have pictures of the front of the tag.. I can't remember right now if the thread at the top is black or not).
> 
> Thank you!


 138226 is the style number, the rest of the numbers on that line are inconsequential. Your missing almost all of the photos needed for authentication, if you look at the top post on this page it has a link that will show you what's needed and the correct positions for the pics.


----------



## Just.Stine

I reacently lost my sister and then inherited her designer bags. And since I dont know much about Balenciaga yet, I was wondering you Can tell me more


----------



## Just.Stine

More pictures


----------



## muchstuff

Just.Stine said:


> More pictures
> View attachment 4926991
> View attachment 4926992


Can you post pics of all four rivets please?


----------



## Just.Stine

Bad pictures, cuz it’s really dark outside. But front and back


----------



## muchstuff

Just.Stine said:


> Bad pictures, cuz it’s really dark outside. But front and back
> 
> View attachment 4927174
> View attachment 4927176
> View attachment 4927178
> View attachment 4927179



There are a couple of aspects that are troubling, hang on and we'll get back to you. Do you know by any chance if she had a handle reattached?


----------



## Just.Stine

muchstuff said:


> There are a couple of aspects that are troubling, hang on and we'll get back to you. Do you know by any chance if she had a handle reattached?


 
i dont know, I know she got it pre-used.


----------



## muchstuff

Just.Stine said:


> i dont know, I know she got it pre-used.


OK, thanks, we'll be back.


----------



## muchstuff

Just.Stine said:


> i dont know, I know she got it pre-used.


Is it possible to post clearer pics of the tag front and back? Maybe try to smooth out the wrinkles a bit? The reason we're debating over it is because 1) one of the handles has clearly been either replaced or reattached so the rivets aren't the originals, and 2) the tag is very hard to examine for font in it's current condition.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Just.Stine

muchstuff said:


> Is it possible to post clearer pics of the tag front and back? Maybe try to smooth out the wrinkles a bit? The reason we're debating over it is because 1) one of the handles has clearly been either replaced or reattached so the rivets aren't the originals, and 2) the tag is very hard to examine for font in it's current condition.



i Can do it tomorrow


----------



## muchstuff

Just.Stine said:


> i Can do it tomorrow


----------



## Just.Stine

muchstuff said:


>


Thats The best I cam due, with The winter-lightning we have outside 

The Code reads: 173084 497717


----------



## QueenValli

Did the 05 Apple Green City ever get made with a leather inner tag, or were they only produced with a silver metal one? Found one online today but the lack of metal tag is leaving me dubious.


----------



## muchstuff

QueenValli said:


> Did the 05 Apple Green City ever get made with a leather inner tag, or were they only produced with a silver metal one? Found one online today but the lack of metal tag is leaving me dubious.


Typically it would be with a silver tag but we know there were anomalies back then. Best to post it on the AT thread and we’ll take a look.


----------



## muchstuff

Just.Stine said:


> Thats The best I cam due, with The winter-lightning we have outside
> 
> The Code reads: 173084 497717
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927918
> View attachment 4927919
> View attachment 4927920
> View attachment 4927921
> View attachment 4927922
> View attachment 4927923
> View attachment 4927924


I'm afraid the best we can do is "unable to authenticate". While there are aspects of the bag that look authentic, our observations are that the bag has had rivets replaced on one handle and that it has probably been recoloured (black to black) since the corners and exterior of the bag show less wear than the interior tag. The tag's not really in good enough shape for us to give a definitive answer.

If you're looking solely for info on the style, the City with giant silver hardware (GSH or silver G21) was produced from 2007 to 2011. The lower case "made in italy" on the tag back would indicate somewhere between 2007 and 2010 inclusive. I don't know if you have the mirror that came with this style but if you do and it has a pocket on the back it would be 2007-S/S 2008 (doesn't look like 2007 leather). Without the pocket on the mirror you'd be looking at F/W 2008-F/W 2010. Tough to say for certain exactly which year.


----------



## samfalstaff

Hello! I would greatly appreciate your help on this one.

Name: City Leather Bag
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...eather-city-balenciaga-handbag-13247222.shtml
Seller: lucilla via Vestiaire Collective
Notes: It looks more like a First. Assuming authenticity, I'd love to know the official color.

Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Hello! I would greatly appreciate your help on this one.
> 
> Name: City Leather Bag
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...eather-city-balenciaga-handbag-13247222.shtml
> Seller: lucilla via Vestiaire Collective
> Notes: It looks more like a First. Assuming authenticity, I'd love to know the official color.
> 
> Thanks!


Looks promising but missing too many of the needed pics. Please refer to the post a top of page for the link to the pics needed. Tag would indicate a S/S 2004 mystery green First.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Looks promising but missing too many of the needed pics. Please refer to the post a top of page for the link to the pics needed. Tag would indicate a S/S 2004 mystery green First.


Thanks. I need to stop shopping at 3am...I was thinking it might be emerald, but that's not possible with a C tag.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks. I need to stop shopping at 3am...I was thinking it might be emerald, but that's not possible with a C tag.


3 am is the worst.


----------



## Citrapuspa

Helloo dear friend,

Could anyone please help me authenticate this balenciaga pompon? Because i looked up the serial code and it is written 497717 203069 while others with the same bag is in reverse 203069 497717 so which one is real?

I hereby attached the photo


Thanks in advance


----------



## muchstuff

Citrapuspa said:


> Helloo dear friend,
> 
> Could anyone please help me authenticate this balenciaga pompon? Because i looked up the serial code and it is written 497717 203069 while others with the same bag is in reverse 203069 497717 so which one is real?
> 
> I hereby attached the photo
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


Can you please repost the tag pics without the flash glare on them? Missing pics of the rivets and we need a close-up pic of the bale that's flat to the camera, no angles please. Please quote your original post number when you repost.


----------



## QueenValli

muchstuff said:


> Typically it would be with a silver tag but we know there were anomalies back then. Best to post it on the AT thread and we’ll take a look.



Thank you. I got more pictures from the seller and sadly the back of the tag proved it to be fake, as the serial number on it was for the Twiggy rather than the City.


----------



## samfalstaff

Hi: I'm back with another one. I'd love your feedback on this vibrato calfskin City.  

Item: Vibrato Calfskin City
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/264965483083?ul_noapp=true
Seller: clan-lind via ebay
Notes: I asked seller for more photos. They are attached.

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Hi: I'm back with another one. I'd love your feedback on this vibrato calfskin City.
> 
> Item: Vibrato Calfskin City
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/264965483083?ul_noapp=true
> Seller: clan-lind via ebay
> Notes: I asked seller for more photos. They are attached.
> 
> Thanks for your help!!
> 
> View attachment 4929393
> View attachment 4929394
> View attachment 4929395
> View attachment 4929396
> View attachment 4929397


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Wow, that was fast! Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Wow, that was fast! Thanks!


My pleasure!


----------



## EastDifference

Item Name: balenciaga first
Item Number: 103208 1000
Seller ID: Lxr&Co
Link: https://ca.lxrco.com/products/first?variant=32876950519883#

I should be getting this in the mail today so if you need anymore photos please let me know!


----------



## muchstuff

EastDifference said:


> Item Name: balenciaga first
> Item Number: 103208 1000
> Seller ID: Lxr&Co
> Link: https://ca.lxrco.com/products/first?variant=32876950519883#
> 
> I should be getting this in the mail today so if you need anymore photos please let me know!


Hi, please see the post at top of this page for a link to photos needed, you’re missing a few and the pic of the tag back doesn’t show the bottom line.


----------



## EastDifference

muchstuff said:


> Hi, please see the post at top of this page for a link to photos needed, you’re missing a few and the pic of the tag back doesn’t show the bottom line.


The bag just arrived. Here are the additional photos. There are 3 zippers so I've included pictures for each one.


----------



## muchstuff

EastDifference said:


> The bag just arrived. Here are the additional photos. There are 3 zippers so I've included pictures for each one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930449
> View attachment 4930450
> View attachment 4930451
> View attachment 4930452
> View attachment 4930453
> View attachment 4930457
> View attachment 4930458


Thanks for the pics, authentic in my opinion.


----------



## EastDifference

muchstuff said:


> Thanks for the pics, authentic in my opinion.


wonderful. Thanks for the speedy response!


----------



## muchstuff

EastDifference said:


> wonderful. Thanks for the speedy response!


Any time!


----------



## Garrie

Pls help me authenticate
Balenciaga town
Code: 240579 6420 I 527147


----------



## muchstuff

Garrie said:


> Pls help me authenticate
> Balenciaga town
> Code: 240579 6420 I 527147


Can you post a pic of the bale please? Please quote your original post number when you do so, thanks.


----------



## Garrie

muchstuff said:


> Can you post a pic of the bale please? Please quote your original post number when you do so, thanks.



#17,004 sorry what’s bale?


----------



## muchstuff

Garrie said:


> #17,004 sorry what’s bale?



The hardware at the end of the strap, in this position please.


----------



## Garrie

muchstuff said:


> The hardware at the end of the strap, in this position please.
> View attachment 4933217



for post #17,004
I see.. added some more other pics that you might need. Thank you very much ❤️


----------



## muchstuff

Garrie said:


> for post #17,004
> I see.. added some more other pics that you might need. Thank you very much ❤


Thanks, authentic in my opinion, F/W 2013 rouge cardinal.


----------



## Garrie

Garrie said:


> for post #17,004
> I see.. added some more other pics that you might need. Thank you very much ❤



For post #17,004
For the exact position, is this good?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Garrie

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, authentic in my opinion, F/W 2013 rouge cardinal.



thank you sooo much! Yey!


----------



## muchstuff

Garrie said:


> For post #17,004
> For the exact position, is this good?


Yup, I already replied, authentic, you're good to go.


----------



## muchstuff

Garrie said:


> thank you sooo much! Yey!


Any time!


----------



## Maja98

Could you please help me authenticate this Balenciaga City? 
Thanks a lot and best regards


----------



## muchstuff

Maja98 said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this Balenciaga City?
> Thanks a lot and best regards


Please see the post at top of the page for a link to the pics needed and the position they should be in.


----------



## Maja98

Thanks for your quick response! I wasn`t able to see this on my phone properly. Will post new pics tomorrow


----------



## Maja98

Next try - Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Maja98 said:


> Next try - Thank you!


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Maja98

Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Maja98 said:


> Thank you so much!


My pleasure!


----------



## Anna_k03

Hi there 
I would appreciate if someone could authenticate this balenciaga hoody I got my boyfriend 
Style : interlocking BB hoody 
LINK: 
	

		
			
		

		
	













						Authentic Balenciaga Intrelocking BB Hoodie  | eBay
					

New Yellow BB logo printed on the front. Normal fit. Hood with drawstring.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## muchstuff

Anna_k03 said:


> Hi there
> I would appreciate if someone could authenticate this balenciaga hoody I got my boyfriend
> Style : interlocking BB hoody
> LINK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4935273
> View attachment 4935274
> View attachment 4935275
> View attachment 4935276
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic Balenciaga Intrelocking BB Hoodie  | eBay
> 
> 
> New Yellow BB logo printed on the front. Normal fit. Hood with drawstring.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk


Sorry, I don’t do clothing. I doubt anyone else does either... @ksuromax ? @peacebabe ?


----------



## Francesca142

Hi there, I would appreciate it if you could help me authenticate this bag please? 

Item Name: Balenciaga Small Bazar 
Item Number:313350252221
Seller ID:serfern-64
Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-...252221?hash=item48f52166bd:g:0jgAAOSwKtdfVNMn


----------



## muchstuff

Francesca142 said:


> Hi there, I would appreciate it if you could help me authenticate this bag please?
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Small Bazar
> Item Number:313350252221
> Seller ID:serfern-64
> Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-...252221?hash=item48f52166bd:g:0jgAAOSwKtdfVNMn


It would be nice to see the back of the zipper head but what I can see looks fine.


----------



## CeeJay

Not 100% sure on this; the inner tag looks a little "off" to me and the leather seems rather stiff for an "oldie" .. but, that being said, want the "experts" to look at it.  Early White (Pewter HW) on the 'Bay .. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2000s-BALE...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> Not 100% sure on this; the inner tag looks a little "off" to me and the leather seems rather stiff for an "oldie" .. but, that being said, want the "experts" to look at it.  Early White (Pewter HW) on the 'Bay ..
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2000s-BALENCIAGA-Classic-City-Medium-White-Leather-Satchel-Handbag-Made-in-Italy/133608816408?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


Yup, tag's definitely off, not authentic, good call.


----------



## vahnessuh

Hey, all! Could someone help me with this please? Really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

vahnessuh said:


> Hey, all! Could someone help me with this please? Really appreciate it. Thanks!
> View attachment 4936657
> View attachment 4936662
> View attachment 4936664
> View attachment 4936665
> View attachment 4936666
> View attachment 4936668
> View attachment 4936669


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## vahnessuh

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.



Thank you! It was my first time buying from The RealReal so I wanted to be extra extra sure  Thanks again!


----------



## muchstuff

vahnessuh said:


> Thank you! It was my first time buying from The RealReal so I wanted to be extra extra sure  Thanks again!


My pleasure!


----------



## fashionmaudel

Hello - Found this steal on TRR and would like to make sure it’s ok before removing the tag. If you need any additional pics let me know!  Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Hello - Found this steal on TRR and would like to make sure it’s ok before removing the tag. If you need any additional pics let me know!  Thanks!


I'm going to leave this one for @ksuromax , she has this bag and I'm not that familiar with it.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I'm going to leave this one for @ksuromax , she has this bag and I'm not that familiar with it.





fashionmaudel said:


> Hello - Found this steal on TRR and would like to make sure it’s ok before removing the tag. If you need any additional pics let me know!  Thanks!


Looks fine to me


----------



## Asphodel

Hello, Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday. I took a chance with the below auction as the price was great and I never had issues with this consignment store in the past. you could confirm whether it is authentic, that would be great.

I am quite certain the colour is not eggplant as it does not match the year, but if it is authentic, I’d love to know more about the leather and colour.









						BALENCIAGA Eggplant Lambskin leather Motorcycle First Bag
					

Overall Condition 8.5/10 - [AS-IS] missing tassel for one zipper pull Measurements 13" L x 2.5" W x 7.5" H Handle Drop 4", and removable shoulder strap 8" Include Mirror, detachable strap Designer Balenciaga   *ALL AUCTION ITEMS ARE SOLD IN AS-IS CONDITION, AND ALL SALES ARE FINAL. NO REFUNDS...



					hcauctions.com


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Hello, Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday. I took a chance with the below auction as the price was great and I never had issues with this consignment store in the past. you could confirm whether it is authentic, that would be great.
> 
> I am quite certain the colour is not eggplant as it does not match the year, but if it is authentic, I’d love to know more about the leather and colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA Eggplant Lambskin leather Motorcycle First Bag
> 
> 
> Overall Condition 8.5/10 - [AS-IS] missing tassel for one zipper pull Measurements 13" L x 2.5" W x 7.5" H Handle Drop 4", and removable shoulder strap 8" Include Mirror, detachable strap Designer Balenciaga   *ALL AUCTION ITEMS ARE SOLD IN AS-IS CONDITION, AND ALL SALES ARE FINAL. NO REFUNDS...
> 
> 
> 
> hcauctions.com


What I see looks good but you're missing pics of the tag back, the bale and the back of the zipper head. The tag indicates F/W 08 sapphire, which would be agneau.


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> What I see looks good but you're missing pics of the tag back, the bale and the back of the zipper head. The tag indicates F/W 08 sapphire, which would be agneau.


Thank you for checking. I will have to post the missing pictures once I receive the bag in early January.


----------



## fashionmaudel

ksuromax said:


> Looks fine to me




Thank you!!!  Happy Holidays!!


----------



## ksuromax

fashionmaudel said:


> Thank you!!!  Happy Holidays!!


Happy holidays!!


----------



## danidach

Hi is anyone able to tell me if this bag is authentic. It might be one made for an outlet it didn't come with a mirror. It was bought at TK maxx.  Let me know if you need different photos. Thanks for your help and I hope everyone had a good holiday


----------



## samfalstaff

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays! I was hoping for some assistance with this bag. I know I am missing all the required pictures, but I was wondering if an authenticator could take a look at what is shown and let me know if some of the details are off.
Item: Green Leather Motorcycle Bag
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Green-Leat...510799?hash=item4db9e89b0f:g:0UoAAOSwecZf32bc
Seller: keius24 (on ebay)

Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays! I was hoping for some assistance with this bag. I know I am missing all the required pictures, but I was wondering if an authenticator could take a look at what is shown and let me know if some of the details are off.
> Item: Green Leather Motorcycle Bag
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Green-Leat...510799?hash=item4db9e89b0f:g:0UoAAOSwecZf32bc
> Seller: keius24 (on ebay)
> 
> Thank you!


Not authentic even without all of the pics.


----------



## muchstuff

danidach said:


> Hi is anyone able to tell me if this bag is authentic. It might be one made for an outlet it didn't come with a mirror. It was bought at TK maxx.  Let me know if you need different photos. Thanks for your help and I hope everyone had a good holiday


Can you post a pic of the entire bag back and front, as well as a pic of the bale flat to the camera, not angled? Please quote your original post number.


----------



## danidach

Sorry are these pictures any good? The lighting is different to the originals 17039


----------



## muchstuff

danidach said:


> Sorry are these pictures any good? The lighting is different to the originals 17039


The details look OK. The thing with these outlet bags is that they use hardware that is discontinued, styles that are discontinued, different style and colour codes...so it makes it a little tough for authenticators. Usually the last "O" on the top line of the tag back is perfectly round rather than oval, I can't tell for sure on this one whether it is or not?


----------



## lvloveremma

Hi, I would appreciate if this bag could be authenticated for me, thank you!

Item Name: Balenciaga Mini City Edge
Item Number: 373366929654 
Seller ID:
Link: https://www.ebay.ie/itm/Balenciaga-Mini-Citi-Bag-Np-1300Eu/373366929654


----------



## danidach

muchstuff said:


> The details look OK. The thing with these outlet bags is that they use hardware that is discontinued, styles that are discontinued, different style and colour codes...so it makes it a little tough for authenticators. Usually the last "O" on the top line of the tag back is perfectly round rather than oval, I can't tell for sure on this one whether it is or not?


I'm not sure if it's perfectly round maybe slightly oval? It's different to the 0s in there I think.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic even without all of the pics.


Thanks! Thought something was fishy.


----------



## muchstuff

danidach said:


> I'm not sure if it's perfectly round maybe slightly oval? It's different to the 0s in there I think.


Yup, looks oval, but who knows? They may have changed it. That's the thing with outlet bags, there's not really much consistency that we can point to. @ksuromax , want to throw in your two cents worth?


----------



## muchstuff

lvloveremma said:


> Hi, I would appreciate if this bag could be authenticated for me, thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Mini City Edge
> Item Number: 373366929654
> Seller ID:
> Link: https://www.ebay.ie/itm/Balenciaga-Mini-Citi-Bag-Np-1300Eu/373366929654


Could you please repost with pics facing the camera, no angles. The zipper head pic is blurry, missing the bale. Please post full size as well.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Yup, looks oval, but who knows? They may have changed it. That's the thing with outlet bags, there's not really much consistency that we can point to. @ksuromax , want to throw in your two cents worth?


Unfortunately not much data to assess it solidly. 
i've seen a perfectly round O-s
That's where i stand, sorry


----------



## danidach

So based on all the photos does it seem OK or a bit dodgy? Should I send it back and raise concerns about authenticity? From what I can tell TK maxx/TJ maxx usually sell authentic stuff  but the O does look more like a 0 I don't have any others to compare it to. Sorry its a tricky one and thanks for all your help


----------



## muchstuff

danidach said:


> So based on all the photos does it seem OK or a bit dodgy? Should I send it back and raise concerns about authenticity? From what I can tell TK maxx/TJ maxx usually sell authentic stuff  but the O does look more like a 0 I don't have any others to compare it to. Sorry its a tricky one and thanks for all your help


I've seen another Y tag with a round "O" and a Z tag with an oval "0" so there's a lack of consistency. Plus we're working off of photos. I don't see any other details that scream fake to me but that's about the best we can do I'm afraid.


----------



## myvelouria

hi! i’m new here, and i would really appreciate some help in authenticating this balenciaga bag. i purchased it recently from farfetch.com, who i know is a reputable company, but the inside tag has me really confused.

name: balenciaga graffiti classic city

serial code: 505550.1060.Y.002123

link: https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/balenciaga-graffiti-classic-city-tote-bag-item-12313411.aspx

i will attach some photos below. is this some sort of new (and cheaper looking) tag i am unaware of? the bag feels and looks absolutely great, it’s just the tag that has me scratching my head. thank you! also, if i missed any info, let me know as this is my first post.


----------



## myvelouria

> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/post-34241310



some more photos if that’s ok:


----------



## muchstuff

myvelouria said:


> some more photos if that’s ok:
> 
> View attachment 4939500
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939501
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939502


Can you quote your original post number please?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## myvelouria

muchstuff said:


> Can you quote your original post number please?



i edited the comment, thank you


----------



## muchstuff

myvelouria said:


> i edited the comment, thank you


It’s not working for me. Just type in the original post number rather than trying to link it.


----------



## myvelouria

muchstuff said:


> It’s not working for me. Just type in the original post number rather than trying to link it.



my original post is still under moderator approval, could that be why?


----------



## muchstuff

myvelouria said:


> my original post is still under moderator approval, could that be why?


I have no idea what that means. I don’t know that happened so perhaps that’s it.


----------



## danidach

muchstuff said:


> I've seen another Y tag with a round "O" and a Z tag with an oval "0" so there's a lack of consistency. Plus we're working off of photos. I don't see any other details that scream fake to me but that's about the best we can do I'm afraid.


Thanks for your time and assistance


----------



## myvelouria

muchstuff said:


> I have no idea what that means. I don’t know that happened so perhaps that’s it.



the post is up now!


----------



## Tropevoli

Hi everyone. A merry xmas for u all! Anyway please help to authenticate this balenciaga first. I just purchased from a friend's friend.  So i am just making sure this is authentic or not. Plus if anyone knows what year and name of the color since the year card was missing. Thanks so much in advance❤


----------



## muchstuff

danidach said:


> Thanks for your time and assistance


Sorry we can’t be more definitive!


----------



## muchstuff

myvelouria said:


> the post is up now!


Looks fine to me, yes, there have been changes to the tags in the last couple of years or so.


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> Hi everyone. A merry xmas for u all! Anyway please help to authenticate this balenciaga first. I just purchased from a friend's friend.  So i am just making sure this is authentic or not. Plus if anyone knows what year and name of the color since the year card was missing. Thanks so much in advance❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939724
> View attachment 4939725
> View attachment 4939726
> View attachment 4939726
> View attachment 4939727
> View attachment 4939728
> View attachment 4939726
> View attachment 4939727
> View attachment 4939728
> View attachment 4939729
> View attachment 4939730
> View attachment 4939731
> View attachment 4939727
> View attachment 4939728
> View attachment 4939729
> View attachment 4939730
> View attachment 4939731
> View attachment 4939732
> View attachment 4939733
> View attachment 4939734


Please post a pic of the tag back that is a clear as possible, facing the camera, no bends in the tag and all script showing. Also missing the back of the zipper head with the logo on it. Can you tell me, on the tag front, is the line of stitching at the top black or the same colour as the rest of it around the tag?


----------



## myvelouria

muchstuff said:


> Looks fine to me, yes, there have been changes to the tags in the last couple of years or so.



ah, thank you! i was so confused by how minimalistic and cheap it looked.


----------



## muchstuff

myvelouria said:


> ah, thank you! i was so confused by how minimalistic and cheap it looked.


No argument there.


----------



## danidach

muchstuff said:


> Sorry we can’t be more definitive!


No problem


----------



## forevermariana

Hi ladies! Got this beautiful Balenciaga City Mini Metallic Edge for Christmas and wanted to post it here first before taking the tags off. Do you see any red flags? Got it from Fashionphile.


----------



## muchstuff

forevermariana said:


> Hi ladies! Got this beautiful Balenciaga City Mini Metallic Edge for Christmas and wanted to post it here first before taking the tags off. Do you see any red flags? Got it from Fashionphile.
> 
> View attachment 4939998
> View attachment 4939999
> View attachment 4940000
> View attachment 4940001
> View attachment 4940002
> View attachment 4940003
> View attachment 4940004
> View attachment 4940005
> View attachment 4940006
> View attachment 4940007


Can you please repost the tag back in it's entirety, with no bends in the tag? Also a pic of the back of the zipper head flat to the camera, and right way up. Please quote your original post number when you repost.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## forevermariana

forevermariana said:


> Hi ladies! Got this beautiful Balenciaga City Mini Metallic Edge for Christmas and wanted to post it here first before taking the tags off. Do you see any red flags? Got it from Fashionphile.
> 
> View attachment 4939998
> View attachment 4939999
> View attachment 4940000
> View attachment 4940001
> View attachment 4940002
> View attachment 4940003
> View attachment 4940004
> View attachment 4940005
> View attachment 4940006
> View attachment 4940007



Of course! See below for more pictures. It’s really hard to take a good picture of the back tag because of the size of the bag. I’ve included the Fashionphile link below too just in case.









						BALENCIAGA Chevre Metallic Edge Gold Mini City Black
					

This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Chevre Metallic Edge Gold Mini City in Black. This stylish tote is crafted of richly textured chèvre goatskin leather in black. The bag features hand-stitched rolled leather top handles, an optional crossbody strap, an exterior zipper pocket, and gold hardware...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## andysnowmi

Hi everyone,
I would like to authenticate this bag if possible:
Balenciaga First
Thanks in advance


----------



## Tropevoli

muchstuff said:


> Please post a pic of the tag back that is a clear as possible, facing the camera, no bends in the tag and all script showing. Also missing the back of the zipper head with the logo on it. Can you tell me, on the tag front, is the line of stitching at the top black or the same colour as the rest of it around the tag?



Hi thanks @muchstuff for ur response. Here is another pics u asked. 
For the stitching on the tag front. The color seems to be black but also looked like dark black blue compare to the lighter blue stitch on side parts and bottom of the tag. I am not really sure myself looking at the stitch color .
What do u think? Is the picture quite clear ? Thanks so much in advance❤️really appreciate it


----------



## muchstuff

forevermariana said:


> Of course! See below for more pictures. It’s really hard to take a good picture of the back tag because of the size of the bag. I’ve included the Fashionphile link below too just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA Chevre Metallic Edge Gold Mini City Black
> 
> 
> This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Chevre Metallic Edge Gold Mini City in Black. This stylish tote is crafted of richly textured chèvre goatskin leather in black. The bag features hand-stitched rolled leather top handles, an optional crossbody strap, an exterior zipper pocket, and gold hardware...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4940183
> 
> View attachment 4940181
> View attachment 4940182


Looks fine to me.


----------



## muchstuff

andysnowmi said:


> Hi everyone,
> I would like to authenticate this bag if possible:
> Balenciaga First
> Thanks in advance


Please see the post at top of the page for a link to the photos needed.


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> Hi thanks @muchstuff for ur response. Here is another pics u asked.
> For the stitching on the tag front. The color seems to be black but also looked like dark black blue compare to the lighter blue stitch on side parts and bottom of the tag. I am not really sure myself looking at the stitch color .
> What do u think? Is the picture quite clear ? Thanks so much in advance❤really appreciate it
> 
> View attachment 4940342
> View attachment 4940343
> View attachment 4940345
> View attachment 4940347
> View attachment 4940348
> View attachment 4940349
> View attachment 4940355


Looks fine, S/S 2010 canard.


----------



## forevermariana

muchstuff said:


> Looks fine to me.



Appreciate it


----------



## muchstuff

forevermariana said:


> Appreciate it


Any time!


----------



## Tropevoli

muchstuff said:


> Looks fine, S/S 2010 canard.


 
Wah i am so happy. Thanks so much dear. Enjoy ur day and happy new year in a few couple days ❤️


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> Wah i am so happy. Thanks so much dear. Enjoy ur day and happy new year in a few couple days ❤


Thanks, you too!


----------



## andysnowmi

muchstuff said:


> Please see the post at top of the page for a link to the photos needed.


Unfortunately this is all i can provide, sorry


----------



## muchstuff

andysnowmi said:


> Unfortunately this is all i can provide, sorry


I'm afraid it's not enough for authentication, sorry.


----------



## freeplace

Hi ladies, 
I am about to join the club with a nice town, can you help me authenticate this bag. 
It's on boncoin, here's the link :https://www.leboncoin.fr/accessoires_bagagerie/1475852279.htm

I have asked for other pictures of the handles and serial number without flash. 

Thank you for your help.
Have a nice day.


----------



## freeplace

Hi ladies,
I have a second opportunity for a town in grey this time.
It's on vinted, here's the link :https://www.vinted.fr/femmes/sacs-a-bandouliere/764606052-sac-balanciaga

I hope the photos are good enough to authenticate, I know they are all at weird angle.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## ksuromax

freeplace said:


> Hi ladies,
> I have a second opportunity for a town in grey this time.
> It's on vinted, here's the link :https://www.vinted.fr/femmes/sacs-a-bandouliere/764606052-sac-balanciaga
> 
> I hope the photos are good enough to authenticate, I know they are all at weird angle.
> Thank you for your help.
> 
> View attachment 4941325
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941326
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941327
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941330
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941331
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941332
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941333
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941334
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941335
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941336
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941337
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941338


looks fine to me


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

freeplace said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am about to join the club with a nice town, can you help me authenticate this bag.
> It's on boncoin, here's the link :https://www.leboncoin.fr/accessoires_bagagerie/1475852279.htm
> 
> I have asked for other pictures of the handles and serial number without flash.
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> Have a nice day.


i'd prefer to see a better/clearer tag picture if possible, please


----------



## freeplace

ksuromax said:


> looks fine to me


Thank you so much!


----------



## ksuromax

freeplace said:


> Thank you so much!


any time


----------



## kj1008

Please authenticate this bag. Thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

kj1008 said:


> Please authenticate this bag. Thank you.


Please repost a pic of the tag back, this one isn't clear. Right way up and full size please, and quote your original post number.


----------



## kj1008

Ok. New pick of back tag for post #17,089. Thanks again.


----------



## kj1008

Post #17,089


----------



## muchstuff

kj1008 said:


> Post #17,089


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

A reminder please to all who are looking for authentication...please post your photos full size and right way up. We're happy to help but shouldn't have to manipulate your photos so we can see what we need to see. Thanks!


----------



## kj1008

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Well, that’s very good in my opinion and you made my day. Thank you very much.
Happy New Year!


----------



## muchstuff

kj1008 said:


> Well, that’s very good in my opinion and you made my day. Thank you very much.
> Happy New Year!


You're very welcome, Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## laurenic33

Hi all! Pls help authenticate my new Balenciaga Everyday Signature XS Leather Tote? I can't for the life of me find ANY serial numbers.. have checked everywhere and also used my phone torch!


----------



## muchstuff

laurenic33 said:


> Hi all! Pls help authenticate my new Balenciaga Everyday Signature XS Leather Tote? I can't for the life of me find ANY serial numbers.. have checked everywhere and also used my phone torch!


The pics of the rivet and zipper head are angled and blurry. Did you check inside the pocket and carefully along the interior seams? There should be a long thin piece of leather if it's along the seam, that's where the tag is for my everyday totes.


----------



## laurenic33

The rivets and zipper head are extremely hard to get to and photograph, as they're inside a zipped pocket attached to the bag, so I can't completely flip it inside out or angle the photo properly.

A few people on FB Balenciaga groups have told me that they own the same style tote (different colours and with no red signature logo), and that theirs don't have serial numbers or tags either. I asked how they knew they were authentic in this case - they said theirs was purchased from Balenciaga so zero concerns of authenticity.

Could this be true? No serials on this style tote??


----------



## muchstuff

laurenic33 said:


> The rivets and zipper head are extremely hard to get to and photograph, as they're inside a zipped pocket attached to the bag, so I can't completely flip it inside out or angle the photo properly.
> 
> A few people on FB Balenciaga groups have told me that they own the same style tote (different colours and with no red signature logo), and that theirs don't have serial numbers or tags either. I asked how they knew they were authentic in this case - they said theirs was purchased from Balenciaga so zero concerns of authenticity.
> 
> Could this be true? No serials on this style tote??


I’ve never seen one without a tag. Did you check the interior seams? It’s really easy to miss. I can’t speak for this particular bag but as I mentioned I have two everyday totes and they both have tags in the side seams.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## laurenic33

Found it as you said inside the pocket long thin bit of leather but no way I can get a photo of the actual numbers!?


----------



## muchstuff

laurenic33 said:


> Found it as you said inside the pocket long thin bit of leather but no way I can get a photo of the actual numbers!?


Yeah I just checked mine, my 2018 has it along the seam of the bag itself, my 2019 is in the pocket. And yes, it's very hard to see, I turned my interior  pocket inside out which wasn't easy to do. I'm afraid I'm not able to help without seeing the details we need to see, it's going to be a problem if there aren't enough markers for us to look at. @ksuromax do you have any comments on this? Have you seen this particular bag IRL? I'm not comfortable authenticating something with so few markers to go on.


----------



## ksuromax

laurenic33 said:


> Found it as you said inside the pocket long thin bit of leather but no way I can get a photo of the actual numbers!?





muchstuff said:


> Yeah I just checked mine, my 2018 has it along the seam of the bag itself, my 2019 is in the pocket. And yes, it's very hard to see, I turned my interior  pocket inside out which wasn't easy to do. I'm afraid I'm not able to help without seeing the details we need to see, it's going to be a problem if there aren't enough markers for us to look at. @ksuromax do you have any comments on this? Have you seen this particular bag IRL? I'm not comfortable authenticating something with so few markers to go on.


i have seen this bag irl
@laurenic33 can you post a good close up shot of the bales, please? 
also, you can put your phone inside the pocket and take a shot without looking at the screen, it might not work from the first time, but shoot a few, at least one will be decent, i'm sure 
nothing screams off to me, i just want to be confident in my response


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i have seen this bag irl
> @laurenic33 can you post a good close up shot of the bales, please?
> also, you can put your phone inside the pocket and take a shot without looking at the screen, it might not work from the first time, but shoot a few, at least one will be decent, i'm sure
> nothing screams off to me, i just want to be confident in my response


@ksuromax I tried to turn my pocket inside out to access the tag and still couldn’t read the whole thing, it’s really hard to do. They couldn’t have put it in a tougher spot.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> @ksuromax I tried to turn my pocket inside out to access the tag and still couldn’t read the whole thing, it’s really hard to do. They couldn’t have put it in a tougher spot.


I know, that's why i said it would work better if you ut the phone inside the pocket rather than try to turn the pocket inside out


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> I know, that's why i said it would work better if you ut the phone inside the pocket rather than try to turn the pocket inside out


I’ll experiment with mine but I’m not sure it’s possible to get anything that way either. The tag is sewn very closely into the seam and the style code is on the side facing the bag ( at least in mine it is).


----------



## Mehr91

I just bought my first bag through a reliable website, but I was just wondering as it says everywhere that the tag should have written balenciaga Paris, mine just has Balenciaga? It's a Metallic Edge City bag in black with gold hardware. I already took the mirror off.


----------



## muchstuff

Mehr91 said:


> I just bought my first bag through a reliable website, but I was just wondering as it says everywhere that the tag should have written balenciaga Paris, mine just has Balenciaga? It's a Metallic Edge City bag in black with gold hardware. I already took the mirror off.


Tags differ depending on what year the bag was produced. If you’re wanting authentication you’re missing several pics, please refer to the link in the first post at top of the page for examples. (Please post all photos right way up, thanks).


----------



## Mehr91

Sorry! I hope this will do!


----------



## Mehr91

Mehr91 said:


> Sorry! I hope this will do!


And the rivet (i just realised now what was meant with it).
Thanks for the effort!


----------



## muchstuff

Mehr91 said:


> And the rivet (i just realised now what was meant with it).
> Thanks for the effort!





Mehr91 said:


> Sorry! I hope this will do!


Can you please tell us where you purchased?

I'm going to call on @ksuromax...ksuro, this is a U tag and I don't see ME bags on the Bal website right now. Which doesn't necessarily mean anything but have you seen any U tags yet? I'm not getting out enough to see the new season's tags.


----------



## Mehr91

I purchased on https://www.debijenkorf.nl/-city-ha...VBqp3Ch2ZSwNPEAQYBCABEgKnSfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds. Its a big department store in the Netherlands. I was asking because I'm afraid someone would buy and return a fake one, and then I get the fake one..


----------



## muchstuff

Mehr91 said:


> I purchased on https://www.debijenkorf.nl/-city-ha...VBqp3Ch2ZSwNPEAQYBCABEgKnSfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds. Its a big department store in the Netherlands. I was asking because I'm afraid someone would buy and return a fake one, and then I get the fake one..


I don’t see anything to worry about, but as I mentioned, I haven’t seen the latest season’s tags ( ksuro has way more stores to access than I do here in Vancouver). It’s likely fine but let’s let her have a look.


----------



## Mehr91

Thanks, I appreciate you checking  I thought the attached tag that came with the bag had a bit a strange number, and then I saw everywhere Balenciaga Paris instead of just Balenciaga so I started worrying a bit. Plus the fact that the bag had 30% off (again, its a big department store but you can never know‍♀️).


----------



## muchstuff

Mehr91 said:


> Thanks, I appreciate you checking  I thought the attached tag that came with the bag had a bit a strange number, and then I saw everywhere Balenciaga Paris instead of just Balenciaga so I started worrying a bit. Plus the fact that the bag had 30% off (again, its a big department store but you can never know‍♀).


Nothing looks odd to me, other than the fact that it’s a new season bag on sale. But everything’s weird right now.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## freeplace

Hi ladies,
I cannot choose which size to get but I have my eye on this one.
Here's an offer for a first on Vinted : https://www.vinted.fr/femmes/sacs-a-main/580797712-sac-balenciaga

The lady has a hard time taking the picture of the zip, + it's with flash.
Can you help authenticate ?

Thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

freeplace said:


> Hi ladies,
> I cannot choose which size to get but I have my eye on this one.
> Here's an offer for a first on Vinted : https://www.vinted.fr/femmes/sacs-a-main/580797712-sac-balenciaga
> 
> The lady has a hard time taking the picture of the zip, + it's with flash.
> Can you help authenticate ?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4945620
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945621
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945622
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945623
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945624
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945625
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945626
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945627
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945628
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945629
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945630


Missing a pic of the tag back, can you ask for one? What I see looks fine, looks like F/W 2010 bleu roi.


----------



## Tayto

Bonjour, sorry to bother you it's been years I haven't posted on this forum  I forgot about the account but I got a new balenciaga bag for Christmas and I really need to know if it's authentic since my step mom is the one who bought it.... and didn't provide me with the receipt,  so I'm turning to you guys please, thanks to everyone who will pay attention to my post, have a beautiful day ~

View attachment 4945439


View attachment 4945440


View attachment 4945441


View attachment 4945442


View attachment 4945443


View attachment 4945444


View attachment 4945445


View attachment 4945446


View attachment 4945447


View attachment 4945448


View attachment 4945449


View attachment 4945450


----------



## Tayto

freeplace said:


> Hi ladies,
> I cannot choose which size to get but I have my eye on this one.
> Here's an offer for a first on Vinted : https://www.vinted.fr/femmes/sacs-a-main/580797712-sac-balenciaga
> 
> The lady has a hard time taking the picture of the zip, + it's with flash.
> Can you help authenticate ?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4945620
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945621
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945622
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945623
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945624
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945625
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945626
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945627
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945628
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945629
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945630


 Hey sorry to jump into your conversation but you might wanna check this person's reviews on vinted.... in her last one the buyer is saying the item she purchased from her was fake....be careful, have a nice day


----------



## freeplace

muchstuff said:


> Missing a pic of the tag back, can you ask for one? What I see looks fine, looks like F/W 2010 bleu roi.


Thank you ! I'm gonna check with her. She's not the most responsive seller though I'll try ! héhé
The color is so nice ! 



Tayto said:


> Hey sorry to jump into your conversation but you might wanna check this person's reviews on vinted.... in her last one the buyer is saying the item she purchased from her was fake....be careful, have a nice day


Thank you ! Yes, I saw it that's why I was asking for the pictures and she doesn't want to meet in person, we both live in Paris. I found that a little bit odd.
 I'm being extra careful because there is a lot of scam on Vinted now.   I'm kinda scared she'll send another one! I'm being paranoid sometimes!


----------



## Tayto

freeplace said:


> Thank you ! I'm gonna check with her. She's not the most responsive seller though I'll try ! héhé
> The color is so nice !
> 
> 
> Thank you ! Yes, I saw it that's why I was asking for the pictures and she doesn't want to meet in person, we both live in Paris. I found that a little bit odd.
> I'm being extra careful because there is a lot of scam on Vinted now.   I'm kinda scared she'll send another one! I'm being paranoid sometimes!


 

Mais fait bien attention ! I live in Paris too haha it's a small world you definitely wanna be careful on vinted especially if the person doesn't wanna meet in person !


----------



## muchstuff

Tayto said:


> Mais fait bien attention ! I live in Paris too haha it's a small world you definitely wanna be careful on vinted especially if the person doesn't wanna meet in person !


Perhaps she’s exercising caution in the middle of a pandemic. Just a thought.


----------



## Tayto

muchstuff said:


> Perhaps she’s exercising caution in the middle of a pandemic. Just a thought.


 

No she definitely doesn't, she's a scam and we definitely have the proof in her reviews and the vinted forum


----------



## muchstuff

Tayto said:


> No she definitely doesn't, she's a scam and we definitely have the proof in her reviews and the vinted forum


I don’t know the selling platform at all, I can only go by the photos shown. As mentioned, what I see looks authentic, but would like a pic of the tag back.


----------



## Tayto

muchstuff said:


> I don’t know the selling platform at all, I can only go by the photos shown. As mentioned, what I see looks authentic, but would like a pic of the tag back.




Then you should know that on vinted there's a lot of scam and people using other people pics but you receive a knock off and this if you're lucky, I've seen some girl receiving water bottles,  uand mainly that you're not protected at all


----------



## muchstuff

Tayto said:


> Then you should know that on vinted there's a lot of scam and people using other people pics but you receive a knock off and this if you're lucky, I've seen some girl receiving water bottles,  uand mainly that you're not protected at all


I’ve had pics of my own bags used on a site that sells replicas. Unfortunately it’s easy to do.


----------



## Tayto

muchstuff said:


> I’ve had pics of my own bags used on a site that sells replicas. Unfortunately it’s easy to do.


That's what a lotta people are doing lately especially on Vinted where they know they can get away with it unfortunately


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Can you please tell us where you purchased?
> 
> I'm going to call on @ksuromax...ksuro, this is a U tag and I don't see ME bags on the Bal website right now. Which doesn't necessarily mean anything but have you seen any U tags yet? I'm not getting out enough to see the new season's tags.


U stands for 2020 SS, right? yep, ME range was still available


----------



## ksuromax

Mehr91 said:


> Sorry! I hope this will do!





muchstuff said:


> Can you please tell us where you purchased?
> 
> I'm going to call on @ksuromax...ksuro, this is a U tag and I don't see ME bags on the Bal website right now. Which doesn't necessarily mean anything but have you seen any U tags yet? I'm not getting out enough to see the new season's tags.


it looks fine to me, i say good to go.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Nothing looks odd to me, other than the fact that it’s a new season bag on sale. But everything’s weird right now.


My Graf City S was even newer, actually that current season, and it was on sale in Spring. 
They are phasing out City slowly, unfortunately


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> U stands for 2020 SS, right? yep, ME range was still available


U is F/W 2021? EDIT, sorry, I had the last couple of seasons written down wrong on my chart. Yup it's S/S 2020 as you said.


----------



## Mehr91

ksuromax said:


> it looks fine to me, i say good to go.


Thanks a lot all for the help!!!


----------



## silazarova

Hello guys, can you please authenticate for me this graffiti bag

Item Name:Balenciaga graffiti bag
Don't have link since it's ordered and i will receive it soon, but i just figured out that the serial number 6 style is different. You can see in the attached photos.

Really appriciate your help and have a lovely day!


----------



## silazarova

silazarova said:


> Hello guys, can you please authenticate for me this graffiti bag
> 
> Item Name:Balenciaga graffiti bag
> Don't have link since it's ordered and i will receive it soon, but i just figured out that the serial number 6 style is different. You can see in the attached photos.
> 
> Really appriciate your help and have a lovely day!



More photos:


----------



## Asphodel

Asphodel said:


> Hello, Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday. I took a chance with the below auction as the price was great and I never had issues with this consignment store in the past. you could confirm whether it is authentic, that would be great.
> 
> I am quite certain the colour is not eggplant as it does not match the year, but if it is authentic, I’d love to know more about the leather and colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA Eggplant Lambskin leather Motorcycle First Bag
> 
> 
> Overall Condition 8.5/10 - [AS-IS] missing tassel for one zipper pull Measurements 13" L x 2.5" W x 7.5" H Handle Drop 4", and removable shoulder strap 8" Include Mirror, detachable strap Designer Balenciaga   *ALL AUCTION ITEMS ARE SOLD IN AS-IS CONDITION, AND ALL SALES ARE FINAL. NO REFUNDS...
> 
> 
> 
> hcauctions.com



I received this in the mail today. Below are the missing pictures from my original request for authentication.





thank you!


----------



## Lady001

Hi! Can you please authenticate this city bag for me?
I didnt buy it yet but I am no Balenciaga knower yet so could you help. Attached are the pictures


----------



## ksuromax

Mehr91 said:


> Thanks a lot all for the help!!!


Any time


----------



## ksuromax

Lady001 said:


> Hi! Can you please authenticate this city bag for me?
> I didnt buy it yet but I am no Balenciaga knower yet so could you help. Attached are the pictures


These pix are not useful for authentication. 
Please, check the first port at the top of the page, there's a link to the sample pictures we need to help you


----------



## ksuromax

Asphodel said:


> I received this in the mail today. Below are the missing pictures from my original request for authentication.
> View attachment 4947811
> View attachment 4947812
> View attachment 4947813
> View attachment 4947814
> 
> thank you!





Asphodel said:


> Hello, Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday. I took a chance with the below auction as the price was great and I never had issues with this consignment store in the past. you could confirm whether it is authentic, that would be great.
> 
> I am quite certain the colour is not eggplant as it does not match the year, but if it is authentic, I’d love to know more about the leather and colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA Eggplant Lambskin leather Motorcycle First Bag
> 
> 
> Overall Condition 8.5/10 - [AS-IS] missing tassel for one zipper pull Measurements 13" L x 2.5" W x 7.5" H Handle Drop 4", and removable shoulder strap 8" Include Mirror, detachable strap Designer Balenciaga   *ALL AUCTION ITEMS ARE SOLD IN AS-IS CONDITION, AND ALL SALES ARE FINAL. NO REFUNDS...
> 
> 
> 
> hcauctions.com


authentic


----------



## Asphodel

ksuromax said:


> authentic


Thank you @ksuromax and @muchstuff. The bag was a deal and a steal!


----------



## ksuromax

silazarova said:


> Hello guys, can you please authenticate for me this graffiti bag
> 
> Item Name:Balenciaga graffiti bag
> Don't have link since it's ordered and i will receive it soon, but i just figured out that the serial number 6 style is different. You can see in the attached photos.
> 
> Really appriciate your help and have a lovely day!





silazarova said:


> More photos:


The serial number is consistent for this model/size but you are missing pretty much all other pics we need, bale, rivets, zipperhead underneath


----------



## ksuromax

Asphodel said:


> Thank you @ksuromax and @muchstuff. The bag was a deal and a steal!


congrats!


----------



## Lady001

Item Name:Balenciaga City bag
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:https://www.vinted.nl/femmes/sacs-a-main/816805660-sac-camel-cuir-modele-city-avec-miroir


----------



## silazarova

ksuromax said:


> The serial number is consistent for this model/size but you are missing pretty much all other pics we need, bale, rivets, zipperhead underneath


Thank you for your time and wish you all the best, will upload later.


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Thank you @ksuromax and @muchstuff. The bag was a deal and a steal!


Congrats!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Lady001 said:


> Item Name:Balenciaga City bag
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:https://www.vinted.nl/femmes/sacs-a-main/816805660-sac-camel-cuir-modele-city-avec-miroir
> View attachment 4947924


You're still missing most of the pics needed but I can see by the pic that has the tag showing that's it's not authentic, sorry.


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Thank you @ksuromax and @muchstuff. The bag was a deal and a steal!


Do you get your info re: colour? F/W 08 sapphire.


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> Do you get your info re: colour? F/W 08 sapphire.


I got the info from you on the initial authentication post I put up. From my own research, I found that an S tag means F/W 2008. The purple that year was called sapphire. The leather is quite nice on the bag - thicker than other Agneau products I have. I would love to learn how you ladies can often tell the difference between Agneau and Chevre by looking at the pictures. I’ve noticed how some of you do it without the tags! It’s a talent


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> I got the info from you on the initial authentication post I put up. From my own research, I found that an S tag means F/W 2008. The purple that year was called sapphire. The leather is quite nice on the bag - thicker than other Agneau products I have. I would love to learn how you ladies can often tell the difference between Agneau and Chevre by looking at the pictures. I’ve noticed how some of you do it without the tags! It’s a talent


I can't always tell, there are others much better at it than I am. There's 08 leather that's really gorgeous!


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> I got the info from you on the initial authentication post I put up. From my own research, I found that an S tag means F/W 2008. The purple that year was called sapphire. The leather is quite nice on the bag - thicker than other Agneau products I have. I would love to learn how you ladies can often tell the difference between Agneau and Chevre by looking at the pictures. I’ve noticed how some of you do it without the tags! It’s a talent


Further to that, I was chatting with Corey at RDC around Christmastime and she says this...

 "I have been reading some threads that incorrectly state F/W '08 as the end of chevre. It was actually a year earlier F/W '07 bags could be either Chevre or Agneau depending on the timing of production. All the moto bags in S/S '07 were Chevre, and all of them in S/S '08 were Agneau. There are exceptions of course, like the Holiday Metallic bags were Agneau and then they went with a grained goatskin like the Hamilton bags."

So, sorry if we've steered anyone wrong. Corey is very knowledgeable and I would take her word on this. That said, I've had some really thick and yummy 08 bags so there have been some great early agneau bags as well.


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> Further to that, I was chatting with Corey at RDC around Christmastime and she says this...
> 
> "I have been reading some threads that incorrectly state F/W '08 as the end of chevre. It was actually a year earlier F/W '07 bags could be either Chevre or Agneau depending on the timing of production. All the moto bags in S/S '07 were Chevre, and all of them in S/S '08 were Agneau. There are exceptions of course, like the Holiday Metallic bags were Agneau and then they went with a grained goatskin like the Hamilton bags."
> 
> So, sorry if we've steered anyone wrong. Corey is very knowledgeable and I would take her word on this. That said, I've had some really thick and yummy 08 bags so there have been some great early agneau bags as well.


I feel I lucked out with the Sapphire First. The leather is very thick and yummy.

you’ve never steered me wrong. I always appreciate all your comments and insight


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> I feel I lucked out with the Sapphire First. The leather is very thick and yummy.
> 
> you’ve never steered me wrong. I always appreciate all your comments and insight


Thanks!


----------



## Lady001

muchstuff said:


> You're still missing most of the pics needed but I can see by the pic that has the tag showing that's it's not authentic, sorry.


These are all the pics I got unfortunately but thanks for the reply, helps me a lot!


----------



## muchstuff

Lady001 said:


> These are all the pics I got unfortunately but thanks for the reply, helps me a lot!


Any time!


----------



## Brookles

Hi. Please can you check this city ME for me.
I bought it on sale through Farfetch from Browns and thought it was fine, but the number is the same as one on another bag so I just wanted to check with you.
Please let me know what you think. Thank you ￼￼￼￼￼￼￼


----------



## muchstuff

Brookles said:


> Hi. Please can you check this city ME for me.
> I bought it on sale through Farfetch from Browns and thought it was fine, but the number is the same as one on another bag so I just wanted to check with you.
> Please let me know what you think. Thank you ￼￼￼￼￼￼￼
> 
> View attachment 4948194
> View attachment 4948195
> View attachment 4948196
> View attachment 4948197
> View attachment 4948198
> View attachment 4948200
> View attachment 4948201


Looks fine to me, the style code will be the same on all bags of the same type.


----------



## Brookles

muchstuff said:


> Looks fine to me, the style code will be the same on all bags of the same type.


Fantastic. Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Brookles said:


> Fantastic. Thank you so much!


My pleasure.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Further to that, I was chatting with Corey at RDC around Christmastime and she says this...
> 
> "I have been reading some threads that incorrectly state F/W '08 as the end of chevre. It was actually a year earlier F/W '07 bags could be either Chevre or Agneau depending on the timing of production. All the moto bags in S/S '07 were Chevre, and all of them in S/S '08 were Agneau. There are exceptions of course, like the Holiday Metallic bags were Agneau and then they went with a grained goatskin like the Hamilton bags."
> 
> So, sorry if we've steered anyone wrong. Corey is very knowledgeable and I would take her word on this. That said, I've had some really thick and yummy 08 bags so there have been some great early agneau bags as well.


my Vermillion WE is definitely agneau, it's thick, smooth and very different from chevre. 
silver plate, though 
It is from SS08


----------



## freeplace

Hey ladies, 

Can you please help me authenticate this bag. 
It's on Vinted : https://www.vinted.fr/femmes/sacs-a-main/831238363-tres-beau-sac-en-cuir-noir-first-de-balenciaga
Also can you tell me which year is it and if it's chevre or agneau ? 
Thank you very much


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

freeplace said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag.
> It's on Vinted : https://www.vinted.fr/femmes/sacs-a-main/831238363-tres-beau-sac-en-cuir-noir-first-de-balenciaga
> Also can you tell me which year is it and if it's chevre or agneau ?
> Thank you very much


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## freeplace

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Thank you 
It seemed a little bit different


----------



## muchstuff

freeplace said:


> Thank you
> It seemed a little bit different


Good eye.


----------



## freeplace

muchstuff said:


> Good eye.


She send me other pics wearing it and it seemed so big.
Thank you for everything, I feel safe knowing I can authenticate before buying.


----------



## muchstuff

freeplace said:


> She send me other pics wearing it and it seemed so big.
> Thank you for everything, I feel safe knowing I can authenticate before buying.


Any time!


----------



## luxcollectorph

Hey. Can you ladies please help me authenticate this bag. May be a little too late because I already have the bag lol

it's on instagram: 

is it lambskin? thank you in advance.


----------



## muchstuff

luxcollectorph said:


> Hey. Can you ladies please help me authenticate this bag. May be a little too late because I already have the bag lol
> 
> it's on instagram:
> 
> is it lambskin? thank you in advance.



You're missing pretty much all of the pics needed. Please see the link in the post top of page and repost with the pics shown, close up, straight on to the camera, no bends or angles on the tag front and back.


----------



## luxcollectorph

muchstuff said:


> You're missing pretty much all of the pics needed. Please see the link in the post top of page and repost with the pics shown, close up, straight on to the camera, no bends or angles on the tag front and back.


 I hope these helps. Thank you so much. https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1niibrIlYTeX-0jwvNWRkDOHxtyjDtL2t?usp=sharing


----------



## muchstuff

luxcollectorph said:


> I hope these helps. Thank you so much. https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1niibrIlYTeX-0jwvNWRkDOHxtyjDtL2t?usp=sharing


Sorry but they don't help. Did you look at the examples in the post I mentioned? Pics need to face the camera, be right way up, close up and clear. Tags need to be shown in their entirety with no bends in them and no angled shots. When you add photos please post them full size, it's hard to see detail on a laptop of they're not full size, if you zoom on an iPhone they blur. Here's the link I mentioned.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## luxcollectorph

muchstuff said:


> Sorry but they don't help. Did you look at the examples in the post I mentioned? Pics need to face the camera, be right way up, close up and clear. Tags need to be shown in their entirety with no bends in them and no angled shots. When you add photos please post them full size, it's hard to see detail on a laptop of they're not full size, if you zoom on an iPhone they blur. Here's the link I mentioned.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


 So sorry for this, will post better pics. Thank you so much for your help and patience. Just wanted to know,  do the photos scream fake to you? Thanks again.


----------



## muchstuff

luxcollectorph said:


> So sorry for this, will post better pics. Thank you so much for your help and patience. Just wanted to know,  do the photos scream fake to you? Thanks again.


Nothing’s screaming fake but the pics of the tag just aren’t good enough for me to sign off on it.


----------



## emmaAr

Hi, could you help me authenticate this bag on eBay? Thanks









						Balenciaga Small City Blue Lazuli  | eBay
					

It’s the small city which is larger than the mini but not as big as the full sized city. I have only used it once so it’s in immaculate condition.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## ksuromax

emmaAr said:


> Hi, could you help me authenticate this bag on eBay? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Small City Blue Lazuli  | eBay
> 
> 
> It’s the small city which is larger than the mini but not as big as the full sized city. I have only used it once so it’s in immaculate condition.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk


nothing looks alarming, but pix of the bales and rivets are required for Authentication, please, get them and quote your original post when you add the missing pictures


----------



## emmaAr

ksuromax said:


> nothing looks alarming, but pix of the bales and rivets are required for Authentication, please, get them and quote your original post when you add the missing pictures


Will do, thanks!


----------



## luxcollectorph

Here are the additional photos


luxcollectorph said:


> I hope these helps. Thank you so much. https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1niibrIlYTeX-0jwvNWRkDOHxtyjDtL2t?usp=sharing





muchstuff said:


> Sorry but they don't help. Did you look at the examples in the post I mentioned? Pics need to face the camera, be right way up, close up and clear. Tags need to be shown in their entirety with no bends in them and no angled shots. When you add photos please post them full size, it's hard to see detail on a laptop of they're not full size, if you zoom on an iPhone they blur. Here's the link I mentioned.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


  Here are the additional photos. Thank you so much


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## freeplace

Hi ladies, 
Got a pretty nice peace out there., Lizard First 
I hope it's authentic : 
Pics of the rivet is not from face and it was hard to get the zip brand because it's a first (it's so blur). 

Hope you can authenticate, but I already asked for other pics. 

Thank you


----------



## fashionmaudel

Hello - realize I don’t have a pic of the back side of the zipperhead, I’ve requested it. Any red flags so far? Anything else you need?


----------



## fashionmaudel

fashionmaudel said:


> Hello - realize I don’t have a pic of the back side of the zipperhead, I’ve requested it. Any red flags so far? Anything else you need?



Got the other pics. Thanks!!

Got the other pics.


----------



## Asphodel

Hello! I was hoping to get some help with this first I have my eye on. I am hoping it’s sufficient as the picture of the bale isn’t the best and I requested it several times but I don’t think the seller quite understood what I needed.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## muchstuff

luxcollectorph said:


> Here are the additional photos
> 
> 
> Here are the additional photos. Thank you so much


I'm going with authentic.


----------



## muchstuff

freeplace said:


> Hi ladies,
> Got a pretty nice peace out there., Lizard First
> I hope it's authentic :
> Pics of the rivet is not from face and it was hard to get the zip brand because it's a first (it's so blur).
> 
> Hope you can authenticate, but I already asked for other pics.
> 
> Thank you


I'd say it's authentic in my opinion but feel free to post any additional pics.


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Got the other pics. Thanks!!
> 
> Got the other pics.


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Hello! I was hoping to get some help with this first I have my eye on. I am hoping it’s sufficient as the picture of the bale isn’t the best and I requested it several times but I don’t think the seller quite understood what I needed.
> 
> Thanks for all your help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951133
> View attachment 4951134


Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2010 bleu roi.


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2010 bleu roi.


Thank you. It seems pretty faded from what bleu roi initially looked like but I still like it Will have to give this one some more thought.


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Thank you. It seems pretty faded from what bleu roi initially looked like but I still like it Will have to give this one some more thought.


My pleasure, a good conditioning might being it back somewhat but yeah.


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure, a good conditioning might being it back somewhat but yeah.


It’s odd that it seems so faded but the handles have barely any warming


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> It’s odd that it seems so faded but the handles have barely any warming


You know if could be lighting too. Maybe ask for a pic outside? It does look pretty dry, be interesting to see it after a good conditioning.


----------



## fashionmaudel

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.



Awesome!!!  Thanks!  I just got a great price on it!  So stoked...I’ve been eyeing this one for a while now! I can remove the strap and use on other b bags right?  Thinking it could give me some options.


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Awesome!!!  Thanks!  I just got a great price on it!  So stoked...I’ve been eyeing this one for a while now! I can remove the strap and use on other b bags right?  Thinking it could give me some options.


Yup, strap's removable and could be threaded through the O rings that the bale would usually clip to.


----------



## fashionmaudel

muchstuff said:


> Yup, strap's removable and could be threaded through the O rings that the bale would usually clip to.




Yay!! Thanks again for your help. I appreciate the valuable service you provide doing this. Gives me peace of mind for these purchases.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Yay!! Thanks again for your help. I appreciate the valuable service you provide doing this. Gives me peace of mind for these purchases.


My pleasure, enjoy your bag, the calfskin on these bags is really nice.


----------



## kj1008

Hello. Please help authenticate this weekender.

#313158041920








						balenciaga weekender  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for balenciaga weekender at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## muchstuff

kj1008 said:


> Hello. Please help authenticate this weekender.
> 
> #313158041920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> balenciaga weekender  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for balenciaga weekender at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Missing some pics needed and the pic of the tag isn't great. Please see the post at top of the page for a link to the photos needed. All pics must be clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles or bends in the tag. Also, please post pics full-sized.


----------



## kj1008

muchstuff said:


> Missing some pics needed and the pic of the tag isn't great. Please see the post at top of the page for a link to the photos needed. All pics must be clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles or bends in the tag. Also, please post pics full-sized.


Ok. Understood. But before I ask the seller, can I ask you, do these bags ever come with the logos on the front like that? And locks?


----------



## muchstuff

kj1008 said:


> Ok. Understood. But before I ask the seller, can I ask you, do these bags ever come with the logos on the front like that? And locks?


The style is called a 24 hour voyage travel bag.


----------



## luxcollectorph

muchstuff said:


> I'm going with authentic.


Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## muchstuff

luxcollectorph said:


> Thank you so much for your help.


My pleasure.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi all, I have a new authentic Bal that's been in my closet for ages that I'm finally selling. I just need help identifying the year? I think it's a 2009 or 2010, but I have another daily SGH Black City that I use and can't remember which one is the 2009 and which is the 2010. The room where I took the pics has a yellow tint form the lights, but I think I captured everything important. Also looking to find out if this bag came with a mirror or not. If so, I'll have to go digging to find it. Let me know if you need any other pics and thanks for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

dizzywizzy said:


> Hi all, I have a new authentic Bal that's been in my closet for ages that I'm finally selling. I just need help identifying the year? I think it's a 2009 or 2010, but I have another daily SGH Black City that I use and can't remember which one is the 2009 and which is the 2010. The room where I took the pics has a yellow tint form the lights, but I think I captured everything important. Also looking to find out if this bag came with a mirror or not. If so, I'll have to go digging to find it. Let me know if you need any other pics and thanks for your help!


You can’t tell from the bag which year it is, sorry. All the tags indicates is that it’s pre 2011 which you know already. And yes there should be a mirror.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Thank you! Apologies, I just realized I should have listed this in the Identification thread. Have a great night.


----------



## muchstuff

dizzywizzy said:


> Thank you! Apologies, I just realized I should have listed this in the Identification thread. Have a great night.


No worries!


----------



## luxcollectorph

Hi just want to ask for your help to authenticate this. Thank you! Wanted to purchase this one and price is such a steal. Do u find it pretty? Lol


----------



## ksuromax

luxcollectorph said:


> Hi just want to ask for your help to authenticate this. Thank you! Wanted to purchase this one and price is such a steal. Do u find it pretty? Lol


Looks good to me 
Sorbet from SS 2010


----------



## Asphodel

Hello, I was hoping to get some help with this Balenciaga hip bag. I’m always on the lookout for small cross bodies. 

Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Hello, I was hoping to get some help with this Balenciaga hip bag. I’m always on the lookout for small cross bodies.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4952638
> View attachment 4952639
> View attachment 4952640
> View attachment 4952641
> View attachment 4952642
> View attachment 4952643
> View attachment 4952644
> View attachment 4952645


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you! I skipped on the Bleu Roi first as other photos showed it to be extremely faded. I would have had to re-dye the entire bag and that is not my forte at all. This style was not on my radar but the price is great and again, I can never have too many cross bodies. Totes and cross bodies always end up being my most used bags.

The leather on this hip is Agneau? Is there any way to know the year or colour?


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Thank you! I skipped on the Bleu Roi first as other photos showed it to be extremely faded. I would have had to re-dye the entire bag and that is not my forte at all. This style was not on my radar but the price is great and again, I can never have too many cross bodies. Totes and cross bodies always end up being my most used bags.
> 
> The leather on this hip is Agneau? Is there any way to know the year or colour?


The colour is anthracite, and the bag is pre 2011. Hard to say what year because anthra was a staple colour. Probably 2008-2010. It would be agneau.


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> The colour is anthracite, and the bag is pre 2011. Hard to say what year because anthra was a staple colour. Probably 2008-2010. It would be agneau.


Once again, thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Once again, thank you.


Anthra was made in S/S 07 as well but I'm not sure what the first season for the Hip was. If it was 07 then it would be chevre, I have a hard time telling leathers apart with some of the bags online.


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> Anthra was made in S/S 07 as well but I'm not sure what the first season for the Hip was. If it was 07 then it would be chevre, I have a hard time telling leathers apart with some of the bags online.


I should have the bag in my possession soon. I would be very happy if it was chevre but I recall seeing the hip in the stores for the first time in 2008 as it was the same year I was finally able to buy my first city. However, it was at Holt Renfrew and not in an actual Balenciaga store so they may have been selling them earlier.


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> I should have the bag in my possession soon. I would be very happy if it was chevre but I recall seeing the hip in the stores for the first time in 2008 as it was the same year I was finally able to buy my first city. However, it was at Holt Renfrew and not in an actual Balenciaga store so they may have been selling them earlier.


The first post I can find in the reference section was for 09. Before then it was still the Shoulder with the shorter strap.


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> The first post I can find in the reference section was for 09. Before then it was still the Shoulder with the shorter strap.


Maybe I will be lucky and it will be a thick and smooshy agneau leather. I’ve always been a fan of the anthracite colour. For now my only Chevre remains an 05 black work. 

The hunt for the special bags is half the fun.


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Maybe I will be lucky and it will be a thick and smooshy agneau leather. I’ve always been a fan of the anthracite colour. For now my only Chevre remains an 05 black work.
> 
> The hunt for the special bags is half the fun.


Tell me about it.   My online time is ridiculous.


----------



## Asphodel

@muchstuff 
Yes! But truthfully it’s a nice distraction during this lockdown we are experiencing in Ontario. I’d much rather go down the bag hunting rabbit hole than the news


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> @muchstuff
> Yes! But truthfully it’s a nice distraction during this lockdown we are experiencing in Ontario. I’d much rather go down the bag hunting rabbit hole than the news


We’re not as locked down on the west coast but still under advisory to stay within a very small bubble. I suspect that’ll be the case into the summer so yeah, the internet and bag hunting are a good diversion.


----------



## jineet

Hi!
Please help me authentic this City bag! 


			https://carousell.app.link/A2yufYMCVcb
		


Thank you in advance


----------



## muchstuff

jineet said:


> Hi!
> Please help me authentic this City bag!
> 
> 
> https://carousell.app.link/A2yufYMCVcb
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## jineet

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Wow! Thank you for helping


----------



## muchstuff

jineet said:


> Wow! Thank you for helping


Any time.


----------



## emmaly99

Can someone please authenticate my new Balenciaga City Mini in Gray. This is my first Balenciaga bag.  Thank you!

Name:  Balenciaga mini city
Seller: https://www.facebook.com/Prelovedluxurynyc/ 
Note: already purchased and have it on hand


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## SillyPooch

Hello! I've recently purchased this beauty from ebay, please help me to authenticate and identify this bag. Thank you in advance!


----------



## ksuromax

emmaly99 said:


> Can someone please authenticate my new Balenciaga City Mini in Gray. This is my first Balenciaga bag.  Thank you!
> 
> Name:  Balenciaga mini city
> Seller: https://www.facebook.com/Prelovedluxurynyc/
> Note: already purchased and have it on hand
> 
> View attachment 4955576
> 
> 
> View attachment 4955577
> 
> 
> View attachment 4955578
> 
> 
> View attachment 4955579
> 
> 
> View attachment 4955580
> 
> 
> View attachment 4955585
> 
> 
> View attachment 4955586
> 
> 
> View attachment 4955587
> 
> 
> View attachment 4955592
> 
> 
> View attachment 4955593
> 
> 
> View attachment 4955596


Authentic


----------



## ksuromax

SillyPooch said:


> Hello! I've recently purchased this beauty from ebay, please help me to authenticate and identify this bag. Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4955799
> View attachment 4955800
> View attachment 4955801
> View attachment 4955802
> View attachment 4955803
> View attachment 4955804


in my opinion the bag is authentic, but i will call @muchstuff to guess the colour, she has better settings on the screen to see the nuances and undertones. 
leather looks like chevre to me


----------



## SillyPooch

ksuromax said:


> in my opinion the bag is authentic, but i will call @muchstuff to guess the colour, she has better settings on the screen to see the nuances and undertones.
> leather looks like chevre to me


Thank you very much ksuromax! The bag feels extra heavy compared to my 2012 G21 city, I literally went through all the pockets twice cause I thought the seller had left things in it because of how heavy it felt. Seller said she received it new as a gift about 10 years ago and I was secretly hoping that it is the 2010 cypress...but then I remembered some posts here mentioned that the chevre leather was discontinued 07/08?


----------



## ksuromax

SillyPooch said:


> Thank you very much ksuromax! The bag feels extra heavy compared to my 2012 G21 city, I literally went through all the pockets twice cause I thought the seller had left things in it because of how heavy it felt. Seller said she received it new as a gift about 10 years ago and I was secretly hoping that it is the 2010 cypress...but then I remembered some posts here mentioned that the chevre leather was discontinued 07/08?


well, we know some of the 09/10 bags had really exceptional agneau, so could be yours  let's wait for muchstuff to nail the colour for you 
did you mean G12 from 2012? the studs were downsized, they made the bags a lot lighter


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> well, we know some of the 09/10 bags had really exceptional agneau, so could be yours  let's wait for muchstuff to nail the colour for you
> did you mean G12 from 2012? the studs were downsized, they made the bags a lot lighter





SillyPooch said:


> Thank you very much ksuromax! The bag feels extra heavy compared to my 2012 G21 city, I literally went through all the pockets twice cause I thought the seller had left things in it because of how heavy it felt. Seller said she received it new as a gift about 10 years ago and I was secretly hoping that it is the 2010 cypress...but then I remembered some posts here mentioned that the chevre leather was discontinued 07/08?


I'm thinking it's an 07 pine. And, as Ksuro says, the 2012 would be G12 not 21 so it would be lighter.


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> I'm thinking it's an 07 pine. And, as Ksuro says, the 2012 would be G12 not 21 so it would be lighter.


Out of curiosity, did Balenciaga only make silver tags for city bags and firsts with classic hardware? I would love to find a chèvre city bag with giant hardware and I’ve been searching for ones with silver tags...


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Out of curiosity, did Balenciaga only make silver tags for city bags and firsts with classic hardware? I would love to find a chèvre city bag with giant hardware and I’ve been searching for ones with silver tags...


Classic only. Plus the early Work bags and there were also some very early Twiggys I read that had silver tags.


----------



## SillyPooch

ksuromax said:


> well, we know some of the 09/10 bags had really exceptional agneau, so could be yours  let's wait for muchstuff to nail the colour for you
> did you mean G12 from 2012? the studs were downsized, they made the bags a lot lighter


Sorry, I think I'm using the abbreviations wrong, this is the 2012 giant gold hardware (21?) that I was referring to and yes it is a lot lighter than the green one. Thank you


----------



## SillyPooch

muchstuff said:


> I'm thinking it's an 07 pine. And, as Ksuro says, the 2012 would be G12 not 21 so it would be lighter.


Thank you muchstuff! Mystery solved =)


----------



## muchstuff

SillyPooch said:


> Thank you muchstuff! Mystery solved =)


Can you post pics of the front and back of the interior tag on your purple?


----------



## SillyPooch

muchstuff said:


> Can you post pics of the front and back of the interior tag on your purple?


Of course! I had the purple city authenticated here not too long ago, hopefully it is still good! Thank you.


----------



## ksuromax

SillyPooch said:


> Of course! I had the purple city authenticated here not too long ago, hopefully it is still good! Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956310
> View attachment 4956311
> View attachment 4956312
> View attachment 4956313
> View attachment 4956314


i bet it's not 2012


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i bet it's not 2012


Ah, this was my answer re: authentication on the purple. I remember that bag now.

"Authentic in my opinion. I don't think it was LE but it's a S/S 2012 dark violet. EDIT: It's G21 so maybe that was a limited edition as the HW switched over to G12 that season. Don't know for certain. Or maybe there were still a few G21s made."


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Ah, this was my answer re: authentication on the purple. I remember that bag now.
> 
> "Authentic in my opinion. I don't think it was LE but it's a S/S 2012 dark violet. EDIT: It's G21 so maybe that was a limited edition as the HW switched over to G12 that season. Don't know for certain. Or maybe there were still a few G21s made."


yep, colour code stands for Dark Violet, but is it 2012? i thought 2012 shall have a year letter


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> yep, colour code stands for Dark Violet, but is it 2012? i thought 2012 shall have a year letter


This colour was S/S, the K tag was the first and that's F/W.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> This colour was S/S, the K tag was the first and that's F/W.


yes, you are right! 
then, G21 was downsized in the AW collection, not just "in 2012"


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> yes, you are right!
> then, G21 was downsized in the AW collection, not just "in 2012"


If “lovebbags” is correct ( and they seem to be pretty accurate in my experience) S/S was the seasonal change to G12. Gold was also replaced by rose gold that season but, according to them, the G21 gold was brought back as a boutique exclusive. They don’t say what season but we know it’s post 2011 so it makes sense that the S/S dark violet with G21 could have been a boutique exclusive. Especially since the colour isn’t on the standard chart. That’s my best guess anyway.


----------



## teepeechu

Hi would you guys mind authenticating this balenciaga metallic edge town bag for me please. TIA.


----------



## muchstuff

@SillyPooch your dark violet would be agneau and your pine chevre so that could account for the weight difference.


----------



## SillyPooch

muchstuff said:


> @SillyPooch your dark violet would be agneau and your pine chevre so that could account for the weight difference.


@muchstuff @ksuromax Thank you so much for sharing your valuable knowledge, I feel like I've learned a lot today! Every time I come to this forum I learn something new =)


----------



## muchstuff

SillyPooch said:


> @muchstuff @ksuromax Thank you so much for sharing your valuable knowledge, I feel like I've learned a lot today! Every time I come to this forum I learn something new =)


Often, so do we.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Often, so do we.


indeed!


----------



## ksuromax

SillyPooch said:


> @muchstuff @ksuromax Thank you so much for sharing your valuable knowledge, I feel like I've learned a lot today! Every time I come to this forum I learn something new =)


glad to be of help


----------



## Slink2015

Hi guys! My first classic city in murier came today, and I just wanted to see if you could verify authenticity.

ive attached pics and also the original link. Thanks!!!









						BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic City Murier
					

This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic City in Murier. This chic tote is crafted of distressed lambskin leather in purple. The bag features rolled leather top handles with a handwoven whipstitch detail, an optional shoulder strap and an exterior zipper pocket. This handbag is accented...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## muchstuff

teepeechu said:


> Hi would you guys mind authenticating this balenciaga metallic edge town bag for me please. TIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956353
> View attachment 4956354
> View attachment 4956355
> View attachment 4956357
> View attachment 4956358
> View attachment 4956360
> View attachment 4956361
> View attachment 4956363


Can you please post a pic of the tag front and well as the entire strap? Please quote your original post number when you do.


----------



## muchstuff

Slink2015 said:


> Hi guys! My first classic city in murier came today, and I just wanted to see if you could verify authenticity.
> 
> ive attached pics and also the original link. Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic City Murier
> 
> 
> This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic City in Murier. This chic tote is crafted of distressed lambskin leather in purple. The bag features rolled leather top handles with a handwoven whipstitch detail, an optional shoulder strap and an exterior zipper pocket. This handbag is accented...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com


Yup, you're good to go.


----------



## teepeechu

muchstuff said:


> Can you please post a pic of the tag front and well as the entire strap? Please quote your original post number when you do.


Here are the additional pics.  Thanks for all your help!


----------



## muchstuff

teepeechu said:


> Here are the additional pics.  Thanks for all your help!


I'd say the bag is OK but that strap isn't the original, authentic Bal strap.


----------



## emmaly99

ksuromax said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## emmaly99

ksuromax said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## ksuromax

emmaly99 said:


> Thank you so much!!


any time


----------



## freeplace

Hi ladies,

Can you help me authenticate this one ?
I think its automn from 2009, but can you tell me which colour is it? 

Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

freeplace said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this one ?
> I think its automn from 2009, but can you tell me which colour is it?
> 
> Thank you


Hi you're missing a pic of the tag front, please quote your original post number when you repost.


----------



## freeplace

muchstuff said:


> Hi you're missing a pic of the tag front, please quote your original post number when you repost.





muchstuff said:


> Hi you're missing a pic of the tag front, please quote your original post number when you repost.



Here


----------



## muchstuff

freeplace said:


> Here


Authentic in my opinion, S/S 09 automne.


----------



## freeplace

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, S/S 09 automne.


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

freeplace said:


> Thank you!


Any time!


----------



## teepeechu

muchstuff said:


> I'd say the bag is OK but that strap isn't the original, authentic Bal strap.


Thank you for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

teepeechu said:


> Thank you for your help!


Any time!


----------



## teepeechu

Hi could you help authenticate this item too please?
Name: balenciaga s/s motocross classic city metallic edge
Seller: revealdignity
Item number: 284148271183
Site: https://www.ebay.com/itm/284148271183

Thank you in advance


----------



## muchstuff

teepeechu said:


> Hi could you help authenticate this item too please?
> Name: balenciaga s/s motocross classic city metallic edge
> Seller: revealdignity
> Item number: 284148271183
> Site: https://www.ebay.com/itm/284148271183
> 
> Thank you in advance


I was going to say there's no pic of the bale but then saw that the listing doesn't include the strap. Authentic in my opinion, this is from F/W 2018, not 2006 as it says in the listing. Which may mean the seller isn't the original owner if they made that type of error. The colour is rose de sables.


----------



## teepeechu

muchstuff said:


> I was going to say there's no pic of the bale but then saw that the listing doesn't include the strap. Authentic in my opinion, this is from F/W 2018, not 2006 as it says in the listing. Which may mean the seller isn't the original owner if they made that type of error. The colour is rose de sables.


Thank you so much for your quick response!


----------



## muchstuff

teepeechu said:


> Thank you so much for your quick response!


Any time!


----------



## fashionmaudel

Finally paid off this little Town bag, my first time seeing this style in person. I really like the size and the crossbody strap!  FASHIONPHILE listed it as a 2011 coquelicot. Wondering if you agree?  The backside of the tag was hard to capture so I took a few to try to get everything visible.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Finally paid off this little Town bag, my first time seeing this style in person. I really like the size and the crossbody strap!  FASHIONPHILE listed it as a 2011 coquelicot. Wondering if you agree?  The backside of the tag was hard to capture so I took a few to try to get everything visible.


It's coquelicot but I'm not sure how they're determining it's 2011 as the colour was produced in S/S 2012 as well.


----------



## fashionmaudel

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure, enjoy your bag, the calfskin on these bags is really nice.




I just got this today...it was delayed in transit for 5 days (supposed to have been here Monday). Omg, you were right, the leather is so goooooood!  It reminds me of Prada leather that I used to pine over!


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> I just got this today...it was delayed in transit for 5 days (supposed to have been here Monday). Omg, you were right, the leather is so goooooood!  It reminds me of Prada leather that I used to pine over!


Glad you love it!


----------



## lemmingucd

Can someone please help me authenticate this classic mini city on poshmark? Thank you in advance! https://posh.mk/k2XsZx6v5cb


----------



## muchstuff

lemmingucd said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this classic mini city on poshmark? Thank you in advance! https://posh.mk/k2XsZx6v5cb


The first two pics look like stock photos. There’s no decent pic of the bale in the right position and the pic of the tag back isn’t good enough but what I see of it doesn’t make me comfortable. You can ask for better pics and we’ll take another look. Please see the link in the post at top of this page for examples of the photos needed.


----------



## lemmingucd

muchstuff said:


> The first two pics look like stock photos. There’s no decent pic of the bale in the right position and the pic of the tag back isn’t good enough but what I see of it doesn’t make me comfortable. You can ask for better pics and we’ll take another look. Please see the link in the post at top of this page for examples of the photos needed.


Thank you for the quick response! I was also suspicious and just needed a second gut check. The search continues...


----------



## muchstuff

lemmingucd said:


> Thank you for the quick response! I was also suspicious and just needed a second gut check. The search continues...


Yeah I’d pass on this one.


----------



## Tweetinat

Item Name: Balenciaga Motorcycle Twiggy City Bag Red/ Pink Leather
Item Number: 383896094783
Seller ID: romillymason
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...-/383896094783?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292

I asked the seller for more pics a few days ago with no reply, so I wondered if its possible to authenticate with what is on the listing? It ends today so I suspect I'm not going to get any. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## ksuromax

Tweetinat said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga Motorcycle Twiggy City Bag Red/ Pink Leather
> Item Number: 383896094783
> Seller ID: romillymason
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...-/383896094783?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292
> 
> I asked the seller for more pics a few days ago with no reply, so I wondered if its possible to authenticate with what is on the listing? It ends today so I suspect I'm not going to get any. Many thanks in advance!


Not authentic


----------



## Tweetinat

ksuromax said:


> Not authentic


Thank you for super quick reply!


----------



## ksuromax

Tweetinat said:


> Thank you for super quick reply!


any time


----------



## lvloveremma

lvloveremma said:


> Hi, I would appreciate if this bag could be authenticated for me, thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Mini City Edge
> Item Number: 373366929654
> Seller ID:
> Link: https://www.ebay.ie/itm/Balenciaga-Mini-Citi-Bag-Np-1300Eu/373366929654



Additional photos as requested. Thank you


----------



## Lakotan

muchstuff said:


> It's coquelicot but I'm not sure how they're determining it's 2011 as the colour was produced in S/S 2012 as well.


In 2012 Coquelicot had more yellow in it, kind of orangy tint, if they do not have tags, may be they go by the color. 2011 Coq was a true neutral red.


----------



## muchstuff

lvloveremma said:


> Additional photos as requested. Thank you


Still need better pics of the tag front and back. Facing the camera, no angles, no bends in tag, all script visible. Thanks.


----------



## muchstuff

Lakotan said:


> In 2012 Coquelicot had more yellow in it, kind of orangy tint, if they do not have tags, may be they go by the color. 2011 Coq was a true neutral red.


It's funny, I had a 2011 coquelicot First and for the life of me all I see with this colour is orange. To me a true red are the reds that were done in 03 and 04.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> It's funny, I had a 2011 coquelicot First and for the life of me all I see with this colour is orange. To me a true red are the reds that were done in 03 and 04.


my 2011 Coq is a true red, not orange at all 
i need to take a comparison picture of them side by side


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> my 2011 Coq is a true red, not orange at all
> i need to take a comparison picture of them side by side


Do you have both? That would be great. Must be the the way my eyes see the colour.


----------



## fashionmaudel

Lakotan said:


> In 2012 Coquelicot had more yellow in it, kind of orangy tint, if they do not have tags, may be they go by the color. 2011 Coq was a true neutral red.




That makes since, I think it looks like a pretty neutral red so maybe that’s why they said that in the listing.


----------



## lvloveremma

muchstuff said:


> Still need better pics of the tag front and back. Facing the camera, no angles, no bends in tag, all script visible. Thanks.


Apologies, I thought you had said front of the bag. Thank you for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

lvloveremma said:


> Apologies, I thought you had said front of the bag. Thank you for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961916
> View attachment 4961917
> View attachment 4961919
> View attachment 4961920


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Do you have both? That would be great. Must be the the way my eyes see the colour.


Yup, True Red First and Coq City 
but it will take some time, City is not ready at hands


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Yup, True Red First and Coq City
> but it will take some time, City is not ready at hands


Whenever


----------



## kj1008

Hello,
Please authenticate. Thanks

“Balenciaga Day Shoulder Bag Moto Grenat Red Purse Motocross Studs Leather Tassel”
Item#283885761348
eBay: hbconsignments








						Balenciaga Day Shoulder Bag Moto Grenat Red Purse Motocross Studs Leather Tassel  | eBay
					

Red, Grenat Color. Get the bag that is coveted by celebrities everywhere! This roomy bag is perfect for any stylish fashionista on-the-go. Darker red color with a single handle on top. Soft leather, perfect as a shoulder bag or a tote.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## muchstuff

kj1008 said:


> Hello,
> Please authenticate. Thanks
> 
> “Balenciaga Day Shoulder Bag Moto Grenat Red Purse Motocross Studs Leather Tassel”
> Item#283885761348
> eBay: hbconsignments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Day Shoulder Bag Moto Grenat Red Purse Motocross Studs Leather Tassel  | eBay
> 
> 
> Red, Grenat Color. Get the bag that is coveted by celebrities everywhere! This roomy bag is perfect for any stylish fashionista on-the-go. Darker red color with a single handle on top. Soft leather, perfect as a shoulder bag or a tote.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Authentic in my opinion, not positive on the colour.


----------



## kj1008

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, not positive on the colour.



Thanks.
You mean the color is misidentified or something else?


----------



## muchstuff

kj1008 said:


> Thanks.
> You mean the color is misidentified or something else?


I can't say because lighting plays a huge part, it's chevre, I can tell you that, but I'm not positive on the colour. It could be grenat, hopefully the seller knows for sure.


----------



## kj1008

“it's chevre, I can tell you that”

This was my major question, so thanks for that. I like deeper reds, true reds, or reds with a dash of blue. So fingers crossed. Seller offered a deal.


----------



## muchstuff

kj1008 said:


> “it's chevre, I can tell you that”
> 
> This was my major question, so thanks for that. I like deeper reds, true reds, or reds with a dash of blue. So fingers crossed. Seller offered a deal.


Yeah the reds back then were very nice. @ksuromax what red do you think the Day bag above is? Post 17288. Maybe 07 rouge vermillion?


----------



## kj1008

Seller says pics fairly accurate. Imma have to go for this one I think. LOL


----------



## muchstuff

kj1008 said:


> Seller says pics fairly accurate. Imma have to go for this one I think. LOL


Problem is the colour looks different is almost every photo. That can be a problem if you're using an iPhone. Look at the tag back. That's not grenat IMO. A lot of people take pics under fairly warm light and that makes it difficult to tell the colour correctly, adds yellow to it. Looks like there could be some fading too but in some pics not so much. Ask her for a photo outside in daylight, maybe one in sunlight and one in neutral light.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

@kj1008 my guess is that the colour will probably look better IRL. I could be wrong, it's just my opinion.


----------



## kj1008

muchstuff said:


> @kj1008 my guess is that the colour will probably look better IRL. I could be wrong, it's just my opinion.



You had me at “the reds were really nice then.” I’ve been wanting a Day. I’ll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## muchstuff

kj1008 said:


> You had me at “the reds were really nice then.” I’ve been wanting a Day. I’ll let you know how it turns out.


Please do!


----------



## Lakotan

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, not positive on the colour.


I agree, grenat looked darker.


----------



## Lakotan

Lakotan said:


> I agree, grenat looked darker.


But the leather on this bag is amazing!


----------



## muchstuff

Lakotan said:


> I agree, grenat looked darker.


Yeah, more of a dark burgundy shade.


----------



## muchstuff

Ah, grenat means garnet. Always translate the colours!


----------



## lvloveremma

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## ksuromax

ksuromax said:


> my 2011 Coq is a true red, not orange at all
> i need to take a comparison picture of them side by side





muchstuff said:


> Do you have both? That would be great. Must be the the way my eyes see the colour.


i am posting pix in the Chat thread


----------



## muchstuff

lvloveremma said:


> Thank you so much for your help!


My pleasure.


----------



## teepeechu

thank you so much for your help.  I received this today and it was in pristine ondition.


muchstuff said:


> I was going to say there's no pic of the bale but then saw that the listing doesn't include the strap. Authentic in my opinion, this is from F/W 2018, not 2006 as it says in the listing. Which may mean the seller isn't the original owner if they made that type of error. The colour is rose de sables.


----------



## muchstuff

teepeechu said:


> thank you so much for your help.  I received this today and it was in pristine ondition.


Glad to hear it!


----------



## floralfragment

Hello everyone, please authenticate this bag. Listed as "Classic Silver City Satchel" so I think it is essentially a Classic City. Size is approx. 15x9x5 inches, so I think this is the classic size, which some call medium if I am not mistaken? I purchased from TJ Maxx online. I know they have had instances of fake bags getting into their inventory. What I'm most concerned about is the double B zipper head. It does not say Lampo. The inside tag is also different from many photos I have seen. Thank you!


----------



## luckyblackdress

Good Morning,
I just got this City from TRR. The interior pocket if the bag is like none of my other bags, so I question it's authenticity. 
My other Bals have flat pockets along the back, and no leather inside the sewn on pocket. I added additional photos of the pocket in question.
Will you please help me authenticate? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Gonatcha

What is this? Is it real? Been searching får Balenciaga tweed and wool but can only find a Weekender in this color/look. 

Balenciaga City









						Axelremsväskor | Köp & sälj second hand på Tradera
					

Köp och sälj Axelremsväskor enkelt och hållbart på Tradera. Stort utbud av second hand och oanvända saker på Sveriges största cirkulära marknadsplats




					www.tradera.com


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

luckyblackdress said:


> Good Morning,
> I just got this City from TRR. The interior pocket if the bag is like none of my other bags, so I question it's authenticity.
> My other Bals have flat pockets along the back, and no leather inside the sewn on pocket. I added additional photos of the pocket in question.
> Will you please help me authenticate?
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4964905
> View attachment 4964906
> View attachment 4964907
> View attachment 4964908
> View attachment 4964909
> View attachment 4964910
> View attachment 4964911
> View attachment 4964912
> View attachment 4964913


I'm going to ask @ksuro to weigh in as well but here's what I see. Rose gold was first produced in 2010. The zipper heads in 2010 had no logos on them, but were smooth and blank. If this bag was authentic it would have to be 2010 because by 2011 the "made in italy" was uppercase and the "S" on "PARIS" was squared off. There's no colour code on the tag back and by 2010 there would be. The rose gold colour is way too bright and coppery and not aged on the studs. There's no colour like this on the 2010 colour chart that we have, but I won't include that because sometimes there are colours that were limited or not on the charts for some reason. It doesn't resemble any colour I'm familiar with for that time period. I've never seen an interior pocket reinforced with leather like that.
@ksuromax  what say you?


----------



## muchstuff

Gonatcha said:


> What is this? Is it real? Been searching får Balenciaga tweed and wool but can only find a Weekender in this color/look.
> 
> Balenciaga City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Axelremsväskor | Köp & sälj second hand på Tradera
> 
> 
> Köp och sälj Axelremsväskor enkelt och hållbart på Tradera. Stort utbud av second hand och oanvända saker på Sveriges största cirkulära marknadsplats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tradera.com


I've never seen a City but that doesn't mean they didn't exist. The details don't all match a typical 07 City but they do match the marigold tweed weekender (white thread at top of the interior tag, no notches in the rivets, suede interior). Can you ask for pics of the back of the zipper head with the logo and a pic of the bale flat and facing the camera? If you get them and post them please post full size, the thumbnails are a total PITA to deal with. And quote your original post number too. @ksuromax have you ever seen a marigold tweed City?


----------



## luckyblackdress

luckyblackdress said:


> Also, the mirror has a little pocket, my others
> And the stitches





muchstuff said:


> ... Rose gold was first produced in 2010...If this bag was authentic it would have to be 2010 because by 2011 ... There's no colour code on the tag back and by 2010 there would be...



Thank you. @muchstuff 

Other possible clues: The mirror still has the card slot. When did they start/stop this? 

Looking at the yellow thread the only similar colors I found may be:
- 11 mimosa (too late a year to justify the round S, plus I thought mimosa was slightly orange; this bag is almost neon yellow)
- 08 Bouton D'or (too early for Giant Rose Gold, right?)
- 08 Electric Yellow (same problem as D'or)


----------



## muchstuff

luckyblackdress said:


> Thank you. @muchstuff
> 
> Other possible clues: The mirror still has the card slot. When did they start/stop this?
> 
> Looking at the yellow thread the only similar colors I found may be:
> - 11 mimosa (too late a year to justify the round S, plus I thought mimosa was slightly orange; this bag is almost neon yellow)
> - 08 Bouton D'or (too early for Giant Rose Gold, right?)
> - 08 Electric Yellow (same problem as D'or)


The last year for the pocket on the mirror was 07 more or less (there were a few outliers). 
Re: colours. Rose gold HW in G21 was only 2010-11. But again the tag indicates it couldn’t be 2011 for reasons already indicated.


----------



## Pink_addict

Hi, i am planning to buy this mini giant stud mini city bag shw. The seller said it was bought in 2018, and said it has no mirror from the beginning. Does anyone know if balenciaga ever made a city bag without mirror? And also the back of the zipper, is it embossed in “B” or “BB”?
Is there any website to check the serial code since the seller said since 2018 the year card is not included? Thank you.


----------



## luckyblackdress

muchstuff said:


> The last year for the pocket on the mirror was 07 more or less (there were a few outliers).
> Re: colours. Rose gold HW in G21 was only 2010-11. But again the tag indicates it couldn’t be 2011 for reasons already indicated.


Thanks for coming back to this, I really appreciate it.

I compared it with my other Giant Rose Gold HW, and the yellow bag is Gold HW. Does this affect your assessment? 
The interior pocket is what really makes me .


----------



## muchstuff

luckyblackdress said:


> Thanks for coming back to this, I really appreciate it.
> 
> I compared it with my other Giant Rose Gold HW, and the yellow bag is Gold HW. Does this affect your assessment?
> The interior pocket is what really makes me .


Can you take a pic outside in natural light?


----------



## luckyblackdress

muchstuff said:


> Can you take a pic outside in natural light?



Added.
I also included photo next to a RGHW, in case it is a bootleg with just OFF colored HW.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I'm going to ask @ksuro to weigh in as well but here's what I see. Rose gold was first produced in 2010. The zipper heads in 2010 had no logos on them, but were smooth and blank. If this bag was authentic it would have to be 2010 because by 2011 the "made in italy" was uppercase and the "S" on "PARIS" was squared off. There's no colour code on the tag back and by 2010 there would be. The rose gold colour is way too bright and coppery and not aged on the studs. There's no colour like this on the 2010 colour chart that we have, but I won't include that because sometimes there are colours that were limited or not on the charts for some reason. It doesn't resemble any colour I'm familiar with for that time period. I've never seen an interior pocket reinforced with leather like that.
> @ksuromax  what say you?


I agree with you, i haven't seen an inner pocket with a leather strap like this from that era, neither the hw looks ok for Rose Gold, too pinkish/copper imo


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I've never seen a City but that doesn't mean they didn't exist. The details don't all match a typical 07 City but they do match the marigold tweed weekender (white thread at top of the interior tag, no notches in the rivets, suede interior). Can you ask for pics of the back of the zipper head with the logo and a pic of the bale flat and facing the camera? If you get them and post them please post full size, the thumbnails are a total PITA to deal with. And quote your original post number too. @ksuromax have you ever seen a marigold tweed City?


Nope, i'm afraid i am of no help here


----------



## ksuromax

Pink_addict said:


> Hi, i am planning to buy this mini giant stud mini city bag shw. The seller said it was bought in 2018, and said it has no mirror from the beginning. Does anyone know if balenciaga ever made a city bag without mirror? And also the back of the zipper, is it embossed in “B” or “BB”?
> Is there any website to check the serial code since the seller said since 2018 the year card is not included? Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4965773
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965774
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965775
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965776
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965777
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965778
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965779
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965780


W tag is supposed to look differently
this bag is most likely an Outlet only
W stands for 2019 SS


----------



## muchstuff

luckyblackdress said:


> Added.
> I also included photo next to a RGHW, in case it is a bootleg with just OFF colored HW.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 4966113
> View attachment 4966114
> View attachment 4966115
> View attachment 4966116
> View attachment 4966117
> View attachment 4966118
> View attachment 4966119
> View attachment 4966120


I’ll take a look on my laptop when I get home.


----------



## Pink_addict

ksuromax said:


> W tag is supposed to look differently
> this bag is most likely an Outlet only
> W stands for 2019 SS



Hi ksuromax, thanks a lot for your advise. Does this mean that this bag is authentic? Its just that this bag is an outlet product?
And also the stud posisition on the last picture which is a bit crooked also bugs me for its authenticity.
Thank you so much


----------



## fashionmaudel

Hello - submitting this one for authentication. The pics aren’t the best but hopefully they will do. The seller was having a hard time getting the ones I needed. Any idea what color it is?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> I agree with you, i haven't seen an inner pocket with a leather strap like this from that era, neither the hw looks ok for Rose Gold, too pinkish/copper imo


If we assume the HW is actually gold not rose gold (and it still looks too pink/copper in the outdoor pics to me) it would be an 07 bouton d'or. GGH was only in production from 07-09 (excepting for some LE stuff like dark violet). I have to admit most of the markers look OK to me, but the colour of the HW looks off and that inside pocket...@ksuro what do you think on this? Was some of the early gold HW a stronger colour or am I just making that up?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Hello - submitting this one for authentication. The pics aren’t the best but hopefully they will do. The seller was having a hard time getting the ones I needed. Any idea what color it is?


Sorry but I have to ask you to resubmit with the pics right way up and full size. I have to save all the pics and manipulate them myself if I want to see them properly. And the thumbnails don't always allow for a good close up.


----------



## fashionmaudel

muchstuff said:


> Sorry but I have to ask you to resubmit with the pics right way up and full size. I have to save all the pics and manipulate them myself if I want to see them properly. And the thumbnails don't always allow for a good close up.




Ok, no problem. I hope these show up the right way.


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Ok, no problem. I hope these show up the right way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966543
> View attachment 4966544
> View attachment 4966545
> View attachment 4966547
> View attachment 4966548
> View attachment 4966550
> View attachment 4966551


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## fashionmaudel

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.




Is the color Gris Tarmac possibly?  Fingers crossed..lol!


----------



## muchstuff

luckyblackdress said:


> Added.
> I also included photo next to a RGHW, in case it is a bootleg with just OFF colored HW.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 4966113
> View attachment 4966114
> View attachment 4966115
> View attachment 4966116
> View attachment 4966117
> View attachment 4966118
> View attachment 4966119
> View attachment 4966120


I've looked at this again (and again) and the colour may not be as off as I originally thought in some of the pics. It's so hard to tell when you can't see the bag IRL. I do think there were some GGH bags where the gold was quite a strong colour, and the natural light doesn't make it look as coppery. Anyway I asked Corey from RDC and she thinks she recalls seeing that leather anomaly at some point. She also said that the original giant hardware was 18K plated (I didn't know that!) so the colour was a rich gold. She also mentioned that the colour of the leather can sometimes affect the way you perceive the colour of the gold. I'm going with authentic.


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Is the color Gris Tarmac possibly?  Fingers crossed..lol!


Yup!


----------



## Pink_addict

Pink_addict said:


> Hi, i am planning to buy this mini giant stud mini city bag shw. The seller said it was bought in 2018, and said it has no mirror from the beginning. Does anyone know if balenciaga ever made a city bag without mirror? And also the back of the zipper, is it embossed in “B” or “BB”?
> Is there any website to check the serial code since the seller said since 2018 the year card is not included? Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4965773
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965774
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965775
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965776
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965777
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965778
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965779
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965780


@ksuromax @muchstuff can you please give me an opinion on the authenticity of this mini city bag? Thank you so much


----------



## muchstuff

Pink_addict said:


> @ksuromax @muchstuff can you please give me an opinion on the authenticity of this mini city bag? Thank you so much


@ksuromax already replied, post # 17321. Typically the outlet bags I've seen have an "O" on the end of the top line of the tag back, this bag doesn't although the colour code is incorrect and we've seen that on quite a few outlet bags. The question of mirrors has come up before and we've had TPFers reply that they've purchased outlet bags that didn't come with mirrors. I don't see anything that screams fake but you have to realize that these bags can be hard to authenticate because they fall outside the normal parameters for what we know of the season the tag indicates. (F/W 2019). Did the seller say where she purchased it? It might be worth asking. If she says outlet then I think we can assume it's authentic.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> If we assume the HW is actually gold not rose gold (and it still looks too pink/copper in the outdoor pics to me) it would be an 07 bouton d'or. GGH was only in production from 07-09 (excepting for some LE stuff like dark violet). I have to admit most of the markers look OK to me, but the colour of the HW looks off and that inside pocket...@ksuro what do you think on this? Was some of the early gold HW a stronger colour or am I just making that up?


Yes, you are  it was strong yellow gold, no any pink hue in it (that's why i never had, and never will own one) 
I can only say, that without actually holding and inspecting the bag inside out i would sign myself off, as i am afraid i cannot give a solid answer when a few features are not what i i expect them to be. 
It might be an authentic bag with some abnormalities (still see no reason how why they would add a leather strap inside the pocket?), or it is just a good fake, but from the pics i just can't tell. sorry


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Yes, you are  it was strong yellow gold, no any pink hue in it (that's why i never had, and never will own one)
> I can only say, that without actually holding and inspecting the bag inside out i would sign myself off, as i am afraid i cannot give a solid answer when a few features are not what i i expect them to be.
> It might be an authentic bag with some abnormalities (still see no reason how why they would add a leather strap inside the pocket?), or it is just a good fake, but from the pics i just can't tell. sorry


It’s a tough call.


----------



## ksuromax

Pink_addict said:


> Hi ksuromax, thanks a lot for your advise. Does this mean that this bag is authentic? Its just that this bag is an outlet product?
> And also the stud posisition on the last picture which is a bit crooked also bugs me for its authenticity.
> Thank you so much


W tags made for boutiques were made differently, G12 hw was officially discontinued in 2016 (if memory serves me well), but i saw with my own eyes W-tag bags in the outlet in Italy in 2019 summer with the tags like yours, and G12 hw, so, yes, i'd say the bag is legit, but it is an outlet production. Nothing is wrong with that, just the colours will not match the official seasonal colours, and there might be slight variation on the features (dif tag, like yours, for example)


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> W tags made for boutiques were made differently, G12 hw was officially discontinued in 2016 (if memory serves me well), but i saw with my own eyes W-tag bags in the outlet in Italy in 2019 summer with the tags like yours, and G12 hw, so, yes, i'd say the bag is legit, but it is an outlet production. Nothing is wrong with that, just the colours will not match the official seasonal colours, and there might be slight variation on the features (dif tag, like yours, for example)


Did you notice if the “O” is now lacking on the outlet bags? And W is F/W no? Did I screw up my chart again?


----------



## ksuromax

Pink_addict said:


> @ksuromax @muchstuff can you please give me an opinion on the authenticity of this mini city bag? Thank you so much


Sorry, i am in different time zone, it's morning now on my side and i have replied to you


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Did you notice if the “O” is now lacking on the outlet bags? And W is F/W no? Did I screw up my chart again?


Yes, indeed, AW it was, i got it wrong (always skip X when i count seasons in the head  )


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Did you notice if the “O” is now lacking on the outlet bags? And W is F/W no? Did I screw up my chart again?


Re missing O, i think this is a matter of the local legislation and rules for marking the merch, probably that's why we see this inconsistency, some areas don't care, some do, hence we see the O on a few, but not on all


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

@luckyblackdress  I've done a bit more research and have found other bouton d'or bags with the leather inside the back pocket! I think I may have referred to the colour as 07, my error, it's S/S 08. It was a time of change with the leathers and pockets on mirrors so it's entirely possible that a pocket could show up on a S/S 08 mirror. So I think we've solved your mystery, it has every appearance of being an authentic bag IMO. Sorry it took so long but the colour of the HW in the first set of pics really threw me off.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Re missing O, i think this is a matter of the local legislation and rules for marking the merch, probably that's why we see this inconsistency, some areas don't care, some do, hence we see the O on a few, but not on all


I wish they'd just be consistent with the colour codes! The code on this bag is the 2012 code for bleuette.


----------



## Pink_addict

muchstuff said:


> @ksuromax already replied, post # 17321. Typically the outlet bags I've seen have an "O" on the end of the top line of the tag back, this bag doesn't although the colour code is incorrect and we've seen that on quite a few outlet bags. The question of mirrors has come up before and we've had TPFers reply that they've purchased outlet bags that didn't come with mirrors. I don't see anything that screams fake but you have to realize that these bags can be hard to authenticate because they fall outside the normal parameters for what we know of the season the tag indicates. (F/W 2019). Did the seller say where she purchased it? It might be worth asking. If she says outlet then I think we can assume it's authentic.


Hi  @muchstuff  thank you so much for the oponion. Yes the seller said that she bought that in outlet in italy. Do you have any reference website to check the balenciaga color code? I cannot find any in the google. ☺️ Thank you so much.


----------



## Pink_addict

ksuromax said:


> W tags made for boutiques were made differently, G12 hw was officially discontinued in 2016 (if memory serves me well), but i saw with my own eyes W-tag bags in the outlet in Italy in 2019 summer with the tags like yours, and G12 hw, so, yes, i'd say the bag is legit, but it is an outlet production. Nothing is wrong with that, just the colours will not match the official seasonal colours, and there might be slight variation on the features (dif tag, like yours, for example)


Hi @ksuromax, yes the seller said she bought it at the outlet. So presumably this bag is authentic, however comes with really messed up label and serial code . Thank you so much dear


----------



## Pink_addict

ksuromax said:


> Yes, indeed, AW it was, i got it wrong (always skip X when i count seasons in the head  )


 can you share the complete year code till 2020? 
i was looking at lovebbags or yoogis closet site but the serial code stopped at 2017..
thank youu


----------



## Pink_addict

@ksuromax @muchstuff
I found this other bag, this is is listed as never been used. Can you please help me to authenticate this. 
This is a year 2020 mini city metallic edge. I saw this same color and style also at my local balenciaga boutique. Thank you dear .


----------



## muchstuff

Pink_addict said:


> Hi  @muchstuff  thank you so much for the oponion. Yes the seller said that she bought that in outlet in italy. Do you have any reference website to check the balenciaga color code? I cannot find any in the google. ☺ Thank you so much.


No I don’t, sorry.


----------



## ksuromax

Pink_addict said:


> @ksuromax @muchstuff
> I found this other bag, this is is listed as never been used. Can you please help me to authenticate this.
> This is a year 2020 mini city metallic edge. I saw this same color and style also at my local balenciaga boutique. Thank you dear .


looks good to me


----------



## ksuromax

Pink_addict said:


> can you share the complete year code till 2020?
> i was looking at lovebbags or yoogis closet site but the serial code stopped at 2017..
> thank youu


recent years: 
SS21 - T / AW21 - S
SS20 - V / AW20 - U
SS19 - X / AW19 - W
SS18 - Z / AW18 - Y
SS17 - B / AW17 - A
SS16 - D / AW16 - C 
SS15 - F / AW15 - E
SS14 - H / AW14 - G 
SS13 - J / AW13 - I 
SS12 - L / AW12 - K (with K consistent letter ID started) 
further you can find in the Ref library (or on Yoogi's/LoveBBags)


----------



## floralfragment

ksuromax said:


> looks good to me


Do you believe this is authentic mainline or rather authentic outlet? I posted a black city a few days ago and I think it got lost in the mix, but the details are much like this bag. Thanks so much! Sorry if I used the quote function wrong, I am quite new to this site!


----------



## ksuromax

floralfragment said:


> Do you believe this is authentic mainline or rather authentic outlet? I posted a black city a few days ago and I think it got lost in the mix, but the details are much like this bag. Thanks so much! Sorry if I used the quote function wrong, I am quite new to this site!


mainline, in my opinion


----------



## floralfragment

That's a relief to hear! If you have a moment to take a look at my bag, that would also be super  I can repost if you'd like!


----------



## chonsie

Hello, submitting this for authentification please. Hope the pictures are detailed enough. White Velo 2012.









	

		
			
		

		
	
Thank you in advance


----------



## muchstuff

floralfragment said:


> That's a relief to hear! If you have a moment to take a look at my bag, that would also be super  I can repost if you'd like!


You can just give us the post number if all of the required photos were there. Sorry, thought we got everyone.


----------



## muchstuff

chonsie said:


> Hello, submitting this for authentification please. Hope the pictures are detailed enough. White Velo 2012.
> View attachment 4967491
> View attachment 4967492
> View attachment 4967493
> View attachment 4967494
> View attachment 4967495
> View attachment 4967496
> View attachment 4967497
> View attachment 4967498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance


On the tag back, can you read the top line, the last four numbers?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

chonsie said:


> Hello, submitting this for authentification please. Hope the pictures are detailed enough. White Velo 2012.
> View attachment 4967491
> View attachment 4967492
> View attachment 4967493
> View attachment 4967494
> View attachment 4967495
> View attachment 4967496
> View attachment 4967497
> View attachment 4967498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance


Found the tag number, authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Narnanz

Opinion please on this Velo
link https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...lo-tan-purse-rose-gold-hardware-/303782291948
Seller ceoshopping
Comments....do you think the colour would brighten up with a little love?


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Opinion please on this Velo
> link https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...lo-tan-purse-rose-gold-hardware-/303782291948
> Seller ceoshopping
> Comments....do you think the colour would brighten up with a little love?


Terrible pics and we're missing the back of the zipper head but what I see looks OK. The colour is supposed to be cumin.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Terrible pics and we're missing the back of the zipper head but what I see looks OK. The colour is supposed to be cumin.


thank you...now to have a think


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> thank you...now to have a think


Maybe ask for better pics?


----------



## floralfragment

muchstuff said:


> You can just give us the post number if all of the required photos were there. Sorry, thought we got everyone.



No problem! #17,308 hope all the photos you need are there. Thank you so much!


----------



## wendyts

Thanks for your help! Let me know thoughts

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Balen...980675?hash=item44717fdb03:g:fUcAAOSwsOBfoH7X

Black City S missing strap
Seller jelenanj 
EBAy

Thanks again purse forum!


----------



## muchstuff

floralfragment said:


> Hello everyone, please authenticate this bag. Listed as "Classic Silver City Satchel" so I think it is essentially a Classic City. Size is approx. 15x9x5 inches, so I think this is the classic size, which some call medium if I am not mistaken? I purchased from TJ Maxx online. I know they have had instances of fake bags getting into their inventory. What I'm most concerned about is the double B zipper head. It does not say Lampo. The inside tag is also different from many photos I have seen. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4964210
> 
> 
> View attachment 4964212
> 
> 
> View attachment 4964213
> 
> 
> View attachment 4964214
> 
> 
> View attachment 4964215
> 
> 
> View attachment 4964217
> 
> 
> View attachment 4964218
> 
> 
> View attachment 4964219


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

wendyts said:


> Thanks for your help! Let me know thoughts
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Balen...980675?hash=item44717fdb03:g:fUcAAOSwsOBfoH7X
> 
> Black City S missing strap
> Seller jelenanj
> EBAy
> 
> Thanks again purse forum!


The pics aren't very good but I don't like the look of this one, I'd leave it alone.


----------



## chonsie

muchstuff said:


> Found the tag number, authentic in my opinion.


this is great news, thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

chonsie said:


> this is great news, thank you!


My pleasure.


----------



## AnnaKat

Hello ladies!

I am very new to the Balenciaga game and came across this listing on eBay. Please bear with me as I’m still a newbie on this site and will try to get the post in the correct format.

Item Name: Balenciaga City Bag
Seller ID: japan_monoshare
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Hand-Bag-THE-CITY-Black-Leather-1714181/313390479677

Here are the photos from the listing:


----------



## muchstuff

AnnaKat said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I am very new to the Balenciaga game and came across this listing on eBay. Please bear with me as I’m still a newbie on this site and will try to get the post in the correct format.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City Bag
> Seller ID: japan_monoshare
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Hand-Bag-THE-CITY-Black-Leather-1714181/313390479677
> 
> Here are the photos from the listing:
> 
> View attachment 4968022
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968023
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968024
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968025
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968026
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968027
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968028
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968029
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968030


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Fendilover5

Hello there,
Been loving Balenciaga from afar and would love to get one in a neutral color.  Came across this one from a reseller and would like to know if this City is authentic before I buy.  Thanks so much


----------



## AnnaKat

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Fendilover5 said:


> Hello there,
> Been loving Balenciaga from afar and would love to get one in a neutral color.  Came across this one from a reseller and would like to know if this City is authentic before I buy.  Thanks so much


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## floralfragment

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Great news! Thank you so much.


----------



## tmnfarah

Hi, 
Please help me authenticate this bag. If authentic does the tags that came with it seem correct with the year and color? Of so what color is it, I dont know how to read the tag? Thank you so much!

Item Name:Balenciaga City Bag
Item Number: n/a
Seller ID:maurawr1024
Link: https://posh.mk/GfnHbuIujdb


----------



## muchstuff

floralfragment said:


> Great news! Thank you so much.


Any time.


----------



## muchstuff

tmnfarah said:


> Hi,
> Please help me authenticate this bag. If authentic does the tags that came with it seem correct with the year and color? Of so what color is it, I dont know how to read the tag? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name:Balenciaga City Bag
> Item Number: n/a
> Seller ID:maurawr1024
> Link: https://posh.mk/GfnHbuIujdb
> View attachment 4968213
> View attachment 4968214
> View attachment 4968215
> View attachment 4968216
> View attachment 4968217
> View attachment 4968218
> View attachment 4968219
> View attachment 4968220
> View attachment 4968221
> View attachment 4968222


Can you post a clear pic of the back of the tag? Facing straight to the camera with no bend in it?


----------



## tmnfarah

muchstuff said:


> Can you post a clear pic of the back of the tag? Facing straight to the camera with no bend in it?



Here are the  pics of the back of the tag
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
! Thanks again!


----------



## muchstuff

tmnfarah said:


> Here are the  pics of the back of the tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968255
> View attachment 4968256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Thanks again!


Authentic in my opinion. The bags back then didn't have colour codes. The colour looks a bit odd in the photos, I don't know if it's just the photography but the bag looks duller and a warmer colour on half of it. Does it appear that way IRL?


----------



## tmnfarah

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. The bags back then didn't have colour codes. The colour looks a bit odd in the photos, I don't know if it's just the photography but the bag looks duller and a warmer colour on half of it. Does it appear that way IRL?


 So glad to hear it is authentic!! I have always wanted this combo city bag!
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thank you so much! I think that is camera, IRL, it appears all the same color, black. These pictures are more representative of the color IRL.


----------



## muchstuff

tmnfarah said:


> So glad to hear it is authentic!! I have always wanted this combo city bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968274
> View attachment 4968275
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I think that is camera, IRL, it appears all the same color, black. These pictures are more representative of the color IRL.


Much better, enjoy your bag!


----------



## Fendilover5

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you so much  do you know what leather this is and year by any chance?


----------



## muchstuff

Fendilover5 said:


> Thank you so much  do you know what leather this is and year by any chance?


S/S 2018 rose de sables. Chevre leather.


----------



## Fendilover5

muchstuff said:


> S/S 2018 rose de sables. Chevre leather.


Awesome! It will be delivered tomorrow! I’m so excited! Thank you so so much


----------



## muchstuff

Fendilover5 said:


> Awesome! It will be delivered tomorrow! I’m so excited! Thank you so so much


My pleasure.


----------



## ksuromax

floralfragment said:


> That's a relief to hear! If you have a moment to take a look at my bag, that would also be super  I can repost if you'd like!


Yes, please


----------



## tmnfarah

muchstuff said:


> Much better, enjoy your bag!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

tmnfarah said:


> Thank you so much!!


My pleasure.


----------



## floralfragment

ksuromax said:


> Yes, please


Muchstuff took a look but I would welcome another set of eyes  If you have info on season/year that would be great too! As far as sizing, is this the "classic" size aka medium city? It's about 15x9x5. This is my first balenciaga. Thank you!


----------



## Tweetinat

Item Name: Balenciaga City Leather Vintage Handbag Turquoise Teal Green Blue
Item Number: 313394880954
Seller ID: Bigbob-29
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...andbag-Turquoise-Teal-Green-Blue/313394880954

Good afternoon/morning/evening wherever your time-zone may be! Would someone be kind enough to authenticate for me please. I have asked for additional photos but I'm forever impatient. Thank you!


----------



## kj1008

muchstuff said:


> Please do!



Hi muchstuff, I’ve got the bag in natural light although it is quite overcast now. We’re expecting snow. What I notice is that the color is def not deep enough to be garnet (sp?). Its a wee bit on the tomato end of the color scheme. But Im thinking some fading is to blame when I look at the back of the tag (as you noticed earlier) as well as the back of the mirror its evident. IDK if you can tell from the pics.  

Overall, I’m happy. Buy my thinking is that I should clean it up a bit and condition the leather (which seems dry) with something...suggestions?


----------



## bohogal

Hello authenticators, could you identify the color?


----------



## bohogal

Hello authenticators, could you identify the color


----------



## ksuromax

floralfragment said:


> Muchstuff took a look but I would welcome another set of eyes  If you have info on season/year that would be great too! As far as sizing, is this the "classic" size aka medium city? It's about 15x9x5. This is my first balenciaga. Thank you!


You're good to go
yes, it's the largest of all Cities, Medium / Classic from SS 2020


----------



## ksuromax

bohogal said:


> Hello authenticators, could you identify the color


we need to see the back of the leather tag on the inner pocket


----------



## ksuromax

Tweetinat said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga City Leather Vintage Handbag Turquoise Teal Green Blue
> Item Number: 313394880954
> Seller ID: Bigbob-29
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...andbag-Turquoise-Teal-Green-Blue/313394880954
> 
> Good afternoon/morning/evening wherever your time-zone may be! Would someone be kind enough to authenticate for me please. I have asked for additional photos but I'm forever impatient. Thank you!


missing a good half of the required pix (rivets, bale) 
nothing screams off, though
please, check the first post at the top of the page for the required pics for authentication and repost, and please, either add the link again, or quote your original post
Thanks


----------



## Caliyoung87

Hi @muchstuff @ksuromax

could you help me authenticate this bag.
https://posh.mk/y8SwruRXmdb 

The seller indicated it’s authentic Bought from a balenciaga store however I have never seen the back code done like this before so just wanted to confirm. Also noticed that the bag tag says 2009 when the M likely indicated 2011. 

Just want to be sure  
I’m asking for more photos but this is what is listed so far. Do you see any red flags?
Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Caliyoung87 said:


> Hi @muchstuff @ksuromax
> 
> could you help me authenticate this bag.
> https://posh.mk/y8SwruRXmdb
> 
> The seller indicated it’s authentic Bought from a balenciaga store however I have never seen the back code done like this before so just wanted to confirm. Also noticed that the bag tag says 2009 when the M likely indicated 2011.
> 
> Just want to be sure
> I’m asking for more photos but this is what is listed so far. Do you see any red flags?
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4970403
> View attachment 4970404
> View attachment 4970405
> View attachment 4970406
> View attachment 4970407


What I see looks OK but you're missing pics of the bale, the rivet and the back of the zipper head so can't confirm totally without that. There are tag backs like the one shown, this would be a F/W 2011 atlantique. The paper tag is obviously from another bag.


----------



## Caliyoung87

muchstuff said:


> What I see looks OK but you're missing pics of the bale, the rivet and the back of the zipper head so can't confirm totally without that. There are tag backs like the one shown, this would be a F/W 2011 atlantique. The paper tag is obviously from another bag.


Thank you so much!!!!!  I am requesting photos of those pieces.


----------



## muchstuff

Caliyoung87 said:


> Thank you so much!!!!!  I am requesting photos of those pieces.


When you repost please be sure to include the original post number.


----------



## Caliyoung87

Hi! Here are the additional photos  @muchstuff

here is the link:


			https://posh.mk/JLrA0SIlndb
		




Caliyoung87 said:


> Hi @muchstuff @ksuromax
> 
> could you help me authenticate this bag.
> https://posh.mk/y8SwruRXmdb
> 
> The seller indicated it’s authentic Bought from a balenciaga store however I have never seen the back code done like this before so just wanted to confirm. Also noticed that the bag tag says 2009 when the M likely indicated 2011.
> 
> Just want to be sure
> I’m asking for more photos but this is what is listed so far. Do you see any red flags?
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4970403
> View attachment 4970404
> View attachment 4970405
> View attachment 4970406
> View attachment 4970407


----------



## muchstuff

Caliyoung87 said:


> Hi! Here are the additional photos  @muchstuff
> 
> here is the link:
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/JLrA0SIlndb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4970823
> View attachment 4970824
> View attachment 4970825
> View attachment 4970826
> View attachment 4970827
> View attachment 4970828
> View attachment 4970829
> View attachment 4970830


Still no pic of the rivet but I’d say you’re good to go.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Caliyoung87

Ooops sorry about that! Thank you!!! I’ll ask her to send a pic of the rivet if she hasn’t packed it yet.


----------



## Caliyoung87

muchstuff said:


> Still no pic of the rivet but I’d say you’re good to go.


Hi @muchstuff 

thank you so much again! I have asked for another photo.but in the meantime here is a zoomed in pic of a prior photo. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




heres a zoomed in version!


----------



## Caliyoung87

muchstuff said:


> Still no pic of the rivet but I’d say you’re good to go.



hi!!! Here’s a pic of the rivet @muchstuff


----------



## muchstuff

Caliyoung87 said:


> Hi @muchstuff
> 
> thank you so much again! I have asked for another photo.but in the meantime here is a zoomed in pic of a prior photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4970857
> 
> 
> heres a zoomed in version!


Don’t worry about getting a pic, there’s enough to go on with the other pics.


----------



## muchstuff

Caliyoung87 said:


> hi!!! Here’s a pic of the rivet @muchstuff
> View attachment 4970867


That was fast, you’re fine.


----------



## Caliyoung87

muchstuff said:


> That was fast, you’re fine.


Thank you so much!!! Very appreciated all of your help and your fast responses.  You are the best.


----------



## Lakotan

muchstuff said:


> @luckyblackdress  I've done a bit more research and have found other bouton d'or bags with the leather inside the back pocket! I think I may have referred to the colour as 07, my error, it's S/S 08. It was a time of change with the leathers and pockets on mirrors so it's entirely possible that a pocket could show up on a S/S 08 mirror. So I think we've solved your mystery, it has every appearance of being an authentic bag IMO. Sorry it took so long but the colour of the HW in the first set of pics really threw me off.


I agree about mirror, my 2008 1 Vert Thyme GGH Day has a mirror with pocket.


----------



## muchstuff

Caliyoung87 said:


> Thank you so much!!! Very appreciated all of your help and your fast responses.  You are the best.


My pleasure!


----------



## muchstuff

Lakotan said:


> I agree about mirror, my 2008 1 Vert Thyme GGH Day has a mirror with pocket.


You wouldn't have the paper tag by any chance would you?


----------



## Tropevoli

Hi everyone. I want to buy this bag. The bag has not with me yet. This is the seller photos. What do you think? They say it is new 2020thanks in advance


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> Hi everyone. I want to buy this bag. The bag has not with me yet. This is the seller photos. What do you think? They say it is new 2020thanks in advance
> View attachment 4971270
> View attachment 4971271
> View attachment 4971272
> View attachment 4971273
> View attachment 4971274
> View attachment 4971275
> View attachment 4971276


These photos aren’t helpful for authentication. Please see the link in the post at top of the page for examples of the photos needed. All must be clear, close up, facing the camera, no bends in tags. All letters/numbers on tags must be visible.


----------



## muchstuff

.


----------



## muchstuff

.


----------



## muchstuff

.


----------



## houseof999

Authentic Balenciaga Lime Green Leather Coin Purse  | eBay
					

<p>Authentic Balenciaga Lime Green Leather Coin Purse. Condition is "Pre-owned". </p><br><p>4.5”L x 3”H x 0.5”D</p><p>Purchased more than 10 years ago and used only a few times and sit in a closet for long time. it has a spot on the front a picture shows, and slight stain from a zipper at zipper...



					www.ebay.com
				



Seller: power
Can I get a check before I pay please?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Authentic Balenciaga Lime Green Leather Coin Purse  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>Authentic Balenciaga Lime Green Leather Coin Purse. Condition is "Pre-owned". </p><br><p>4.5”L x 3”H x 0.5”D</p><p>Purchased more than 10 years ago and used only a few times and sit in a closet for long time. it has a spot on the front a picture shows, and slight stain from a zipper at zipper...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seller: power
> Can I get a check before I pay please?


Nothing’s  screaming fake but I’d like to see the back of the tag and the back of the zipper head.


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> Nothing’s  screaming fake but I’d like to see the back of the tag and the back of the zipper head.


Ok I'll ask the seller.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Ok I'll ask the seller.


It says sold, did you purchase?


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> It says sold, did you purchase?


I did, haven't paid yet. Was waiting for confirmation. If you feel it's safe to pay, I can post the additional pics when I get it.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> I did, haven't paid yet. Was waiting for confirmation. If you feel it's safe to pay, I can post the additional pics when I get it.


What I see looks OK.


----------



## Jaded81

Hi guys I Walked into the Bal shop and found that now they have only long straps and the handles were shorter and it is really tight when i put it on my shoulder. I’m not sure when all these changes happened. Do you?

I bought mine in 2011 and the handles and straps were perfect length.

I am trying to find a Bal city like my old one but can’t find much info, and it is really hard to look for it if I don’t know the year as measurements are inaccurate sometimes. Plus I don’t even know how long the old handle was. Would appreciate if you can help with some info.

❤️

TIA


----------



## muchstuff

Jaded81 said:


> Hi guys I Walked into the Bal shop and found that now they have only long straps and the handles were shorter and it is really tight when i put it on my shoulder. I’m not sure when all these changes happened. Do you?
> 
> I bought mine in 2011 and the handles and straps were perfect length.
> 
> I am trying to find a Bal city like my old one but can’t find much info, and it is really hard to look for it if I don’t know the year as measurements are inaccurate sometimes. Plus I don’t even know how long the old handle was. Would appreciate if you can help with some info.
> 
> ❤
> 
> TIA


Are you taking about the classic City or the Neo with the new shorter handles?


----------



## Jaded81

muchstuff said:


> Are you taking about the classic City or the Neo with the new shorter handles?



Sorry classic city.. neo is a newer thing!


----------



## Jaded81

*Item name:* BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic City Leather Shoulder Bag - Black
*Item number:* 265016521767
*Seller ID: *foofoo316
*Link: *Ebay (can’t seem to find a link... is it because i am on mu mobile?
*Comment*: this was purchased in 2012 hope it is authentic and since it is just one year after i bought mine I am thinking it is the same!

*Additional photos attached*

TIA❤️


----------



## muchstuff

Jaded81 said:


> Sorry classic city.. neo is a newer thing!


Yeah sorry I can't help you there, I wasn't even aware the classic City handles were shorter in the latest iterations. @ksuromax do you have any intel here?


----------



## muchstuff

Jaded81 said:


> *Item name:* BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic City Leather Shoulder Bag - Black
> *Item number:* 265016521767
> *Seller ID: *foofoo316
> *Link: *Ebay (can’t seem to find a link... is it because i am on mu mobile?
> *Comment*: this was purchased in 2012 hope it is authentic and since it is just one year after i bought mine I am thinking it is the same!
> 
> *Additional photos attached*
> 
> TIA❤


The details look good, there's no photo of the bag itself though. I'd say authentic based on what I can see.


----------



## Jaded81

muchstuff said:


> The details look good, there's no photo of the bag itself though. I'd say authentic based on what I can see.



there is on the link... let me try using my computer


----------



## Jaded81

muchstuff said:


> Yeah sorry I can't help you there, I wasn't even aware the classic City handles were shorter in the latest iterations. @ksuromax do you have any intel here?




It was really tight in my shoulder.. or maybe mine loosened up with use.

but the SA said it was shortened. But sometimes they say rubbish and I prefer to ask here because you ladies know best!


----------



## muchstuff

Jaded81 said:


> It was really tight in my shoulder.. or maybe mine loosened up with use.
> 
> but the SA said it was shortened. But sometimes they say rubbish and I prefer to ask here because you ladies know best!


Hmmm, I have no idea. A new bag will of course have a shorter strap drop, the drop lengthens as the bag breaks in and starts to slouch. We'll see if ksuro knows anything about a handle drop change at any point, I've not heard of it.


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> What I see looks OK.


2005 Apple?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> 2005 Apple?


That would be my guess. The lighting's pretty warm which is throwing the colour off a bit.


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> That would be my guess. The lighting's pretty warm which is throwing the colour off a bit.


Literally just got the pic..


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Literally just got the pic..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4971897


Yeah, looks like apple green.


----------



## Jaded81

muchstuff said:


> The details look good, there's no photo of the bag itself though. I'd say authentic based on what I can see.



Here is the link!









						Balenciaga Agneau Classic City Leather Shoulder Bag - Black for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga Agneau Classic City Leather Shoulder Bag - Black at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Jaded81

muchstuff said:


> Hmmm, I have no idea. A new bag will of course have a shorter strap drop, the drop lengthens as the bag breaks in and starts to slouch. We'll see if ksuro knows anything about a handle drop change at any point, I've not heard of it.



Ahh ok perhaps! I totally hate the longer strap!  Plus The Cities I saw in the shop were all plastic looking.


----------



## muchstuff

Jaded81 said:


> Here is the link!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Agneau Classic City Leather Shoulder Bag - Black for sale online | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga Agneau Classic City Leather Shoulder Bag - Black at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Yup, looks fine. I wish sellers wouldn't use stock photos though, the first two are definitely stock.


----------



## muchstuff

Jaded81 said:


> Ahh ok perhaps! I totally hate the longer strap!  Plus The Cities I saw in the shop were all plastic looking.


There's been quite a bit of talk here on TPF about the classic City being phased out in favour of the Neo...


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> Yeah, looks like apple green.


Woo hoo! Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Woo hoo! Thank you!


Any time.


----------



## Jaded81

muchstuff said:


> There's been quite a bit of talk here on TPF about the classic City being phased out in favour of the Neo...


 That is what the SA said!!!!!! i nearly had a heart attack


----------



## muchstuff

Jaded81 said:


> That is what the SA said!!!!!! i nearly had a heart attack


I guess they figure the Neo will be the next iconic bag.


----------



## Jaded81

The SA did say that they shortened the handles too... before the longer strap came along... don’t know it 5hay is true or if she was just saying that bc I said it was tight on the shoulder 



muchstuff said:


> Hmmm, I have no idea. A new bag will of course have a shorter strap drop, the drop lengthens as the bag breaks in and starts to slouch. We'll see if ksuro knows anything about a handle drop change at any point, I've not heard of it.


----------



## muchstuff

Jaded81 said:


> The SA did say that they shortened the handles too... before the longer strap came along... don’t know it 5hay is true or if she was just saying that bc I said it was tight on the shoulder


----------



## Jaded81

muchstuff said:


> Yup, looks fine. I wish sellers wouldn't use stock photos though, the first two are definitely stock.



I know right? Whenever they use stock photos as the primary one i sometimes just skip it!

Look fine.. meaning you think it is authentic?!


----------



## Jaded81

muchstuff said:


>


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Jaded81 said:


> I know right? Whenever they use stock photos as the primary one i sometimes just skip it!
> 
> Look fine.. meaning you think it is authentic?!


Yes, authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Jaded81

muchstuff said:


>



To be honest I am/was a huge Chanel girl and the SAs in the boutique always talked rubbish.. I knew more than them... eg they would say a certain colour didn’t come out this season, but I knew it did from all the info on TPF


----------



## Jaded81

muchstuff said:


> Yes, authentic in my opinion.


 
Thank you sooooooooo much!!! Big kisses!!!


----------



## Jaded81

muchstuff said:


> I guess they figure the Neo will be the next iconic bag.


 

I don’t know about you but I don’t think so and don’t like it at all!


----------



## muchstuff

Jaded81 said:


> Thank you sooooooooo much!!! Big kisses!!!


My pleasure.


----------



## muchstuff

Jaded81 said:


> I don’t know about you but I don’t think so and don’t like it at all!


I actually think it's a pretty sharp-looking bag if you like structure.


----------



## Jaded81

muchstuff said:


> I actually think it's a pretty sharp-looking bag if you like structure.



What i have always loved about the city was the slouchy look with all the tassels and hardware. Whereas with Chanel I prefer a sharper cleaner look. And I’m the kind where when i like something i buy it over anf over again!


----------



## Tropevoli

muchstuff said:


> These photos aren’t helpful for authentication. Please see the link in the post at top of the page for examples of the photos needed. All must be clear, close up, facing the camera, no bends in tags. All letters/numbers on tags must be visible.


 Hi dear. The seller doesn't send me much pic yet but here are the extra photos she sent me. Tq if you can check. She said it comes with receipt. Boutique receipt from the boutique in my area. Well but she doesnt give me more detail yet but these only


----------



## QueenValli

Hey, could someone have a look at this Apple green Twiggy and let me know if it seems authentic?


----------



## Purple Dandelion

Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Balenciaga in this thread.
> 
> Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> 
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> +  attach any photos
> 
> - You cannot post your own auctions. However, should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to defend your own auction if its authenticity is questioned, please do not authenticate your own Bbag.
> 
> - Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> - Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> - Please post link (eg/ #4888 , copy and paste the post number) to the original query when requesting a second opinion or in follow up post.
> 
> - Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> 
> - Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> - Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


Hi, I got this Balenciaga Metallic Edge from a personal shopper. I have not received it but this are the photos that were sent to me. Can someone help me authenticate? Much appreciated.


----------



## floralfragment

ksuromax said:


> You're good to go
> yes, it's the largest of all Cities, Medium / Classic from SS 2020


Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

QueenValli said:


> Hey, could someone have a look at this Apple green Twiggy and let me know if it seems authentic?
> 
> View attachment 4972166
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972167
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972168
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972169
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972170
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972171
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972172
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972173
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972174


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

Purple Dandelion said:


> Hi, I got this Balenciaga Metallic Edge from a personal shopper. I have not received it but this are the photos that were sent to me. Can someone help me authenticate? Much appreciated.


Please see the post at top of the page for a link to the photos needed. All photos must be clear, close up, facing the camera, no bends or angles in the tag photos.


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> Hi dear. The seller doesn't send me much pic yet but here are the extra photos she sent me. Tq if you can check. She said it comes with receipt. Boutique receipt from the boutique in my area. Well but she doesnt give me more detail yet but these only
> View attachment 4972107
> View attachment 4972108
> View attachment 4972109
> View attachment 4972110
> View attachment 4972111
> View attachment 4972112
> View attachment 4972113
> View attachment 4972114
> View attachment 4972115
> View attachment 4972116
> View attachment 4972117
> View attachment 4972118


This isn’t the same bag you first posted. Neither of these bags has adequate photos. This bag shows an extra tassel and to my knowledge Balenciaga stopped including extra tassels many years ago. @ksuromax that didn’t change at any point did it?
I suggest you contact the seller and get all photos needed from the specific bag you’re looking to purchase.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> This isn’t the same bag you first posted. Neither of these bags has adequate photos. This bag shows an extra tassel and to my knowledge Balenciaga stopped including extra tassels many years ago. @ksuromax that didn’t change at any point did it?
> I suggest you contact the seller and get all photos needed from the specific bag you’re looking to purchase.


No, they do not provide spare tassels any more


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> No, they do not provide spare tassels any more


Thanks I thought I'd check with you in case I missed something. I'd be careful here @Tropevoli, the seller has posted pics to two different bags (which may be an honest mistake) but the extra tassels could be a warning sign IMO.


----------



## Tweetinat

EDIT: I didn't manage to quote my original message properly. Here are the missing details:

#17,388
Item Name: Balenciaga City Leather Vintage Handbag Turquoise Teal Green Blue
Item Number: 313394880954
Seller ID: Bigbob-29
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...andbag-Turquoise-Teal-Green-Blue/313394880954

Thank you. The seller finally came back to me with more pictures. I hope I quoted the original message properly!


----------



## muchstuff

Tweetinat said:


> EDIT: I didn't manage to quote my original message properly. Here are the missing details:
> 
> #17,388
> Item Name: Balenciaga City Leather Vintage Handbag Turquoise Teal Green Blue
> Item Number: 313394880954
> Seller ID: Bigbob-29
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...andbag-Turquoise-Teal-Green-Blue/313394880954
> 
> Thank you. The seller finally came back to me with more pictures. I hope I quoted the original message properly!
> 
> View attachment 4972663
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972664
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972665
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972666
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972668
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972669
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972670


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Tweetinat

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you so much


----------



## muchstuff

Tweetinat said:


> Thank you so much


Any time.


----------



## Lakotan

muchstuff said:


> This isn’t the same bag you first posted. Neither of these bags has adequate photos. This bag shows an extra tassel and to my knowledge Balenciaga stopped including extra tassels many years ago. @ksuromax that didn’t change at any point did it?
> I suggest you contact the seller and get all photos needed from the specific bag you’re looking to purchase.


Yes, I believe at around 2007 they no longer included extra tassels. I will send a picture of the tag for my Vert Thyme Day you asked for tomorrow - just saw your request!


----------



## muchstuff

Lakotan said:


> Yes, I believe at around 2007 they no longer included extra tassels. I will send a picture of the tag for my Vert Thyme Day you asked for tomorrow - just saw your request!


Yeah the last year was 2007 for tassels. No need of a pic of your vert thyme paper tag, does it say agneau on it for the leather?


----------



## Lakotan

muchstuff said:


> Yeah the last year was 2007 for tassels. No need of a pic of your vert thyme paper tag, does it say agneau on it for the leather?


Agneau


----------



## muchstuff

Lakotan said:


> Agneau


Thanks. I’m on the hunt for one that says chevre!


----------



## Suuze

Can someone please help me authenticate this balenciaga twiggy?


----------



## ksuromax

Suuze said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this balenciaga twiggy?


authentic in my opinion


----------



## Asphodel

Hello hello, I have my eye on this oldie that I am hoping is authentic. Thanks always for your help


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Hello hello, I have my eye on this oldie that I am hoping is authentic. Thanks always for your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973713
> View attachment 4973714
> View attachment 4973715
> View attachment 4973716
> View attachment 4973717
> View attachment 4973718
> View attachment 4973719
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973735


Authentic in my opinion, although I'm not sure on the colour. It's a S/S 06, possibly light olive that's been very well loved.


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, although I'm not sure on the colour. It's a S/S 06, possibly light olive that's been very well loved.


Thank you. That is what I was thinking too. I am trying to find pictures of 2006 olive to compare


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Thank you. That is what I was thinking too. I am trying to find pictures of 2006 olive to compare


It looks like it around the tag and zipper but the bag’s pretty faded and soiled so it’s hard to say for certain. Don’t know what else it could be though.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Jaded81

Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Classic City Medium Black Leather  Shoulder Bag Great Condition
Item Number: 124529633593
Seller ID: bialeme 
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e110...=ch,segname=segname,crd=crd,url=loc,osub=osub

additional photos:


----------



## muchstuff

Jaded81 said:


> Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Classic City Medium Black Leather  Shoulder Bag Great Condition
> Item Number: 124529633593
> Seller ID: bialeme
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11051.m43.l1123/7?euid=a9c7b4295aff41098b7789b154aedbd9&bu=44508103294&segname=11051&crd=20210129162429&osub=-1~1&ch=osgood&loc=https://www.ebay.com.sg/ulk/itm/124529633593&sojTags=bu=bu,ch=ch,segname=segname,crd=crd,url=loc,osub=osub
> 
> additional photos:


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Jaded81

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


  Thanks Sweeets! ❤️


----------



## muchstuff

Jaded81 said:


> Thanks Sweeets! ❤


You bet!


----------



## ghoulish

Hello,

I would love another set of eyes on this First from theRealReal. Can you please help me authenticate?
Thank you in advance!!


----------



## muchstuff

balenciamags said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would love another set of eyes on this First from theRealReal. Can you please help me authenticate?
> Thank you in advance!!
> View attachment 4974160
> View attachment 4974161
> View attachment 4974162
> View attachment 4974163
> View attachment 4974164
> View attachment 4974165
> View attachment 4974166
> View attachment 4974167
> View attachment 4974168
> View attachment 4974169


Authentic 05 teal? I always get confused with the 05 blues, plus your lighting is on the warm side. What did they call it?


----------



## ghoulish

muchstuff said:


> Authentic 05 teal? I always get confused with the 05 blues, plus your lighting is on the warm side. What did they call it?


It said turquoise, just seemed a bit darker than I was expecting! But I also know TRR is well known for misnaming colors.


----------



## muchstuff

balenciamags said:


> It said turquoise, just seemed a bit darker than I was expecting! But I also know TRR is well known for misnaming colors.


If you can take a pic outside in natural light it would help.


----------



## muchstuff

balenciamags said:


> It said turquoise, just seemed a bit darker than I was expecting! But I also know TRR is well known for misnaming colors.


Here's a comparison shot from the archives. The First is turquoise, the other two are teal. It looks like yours may be turquoise.


----------



## ghoulish

muchstuff said:


> Here's a comparison shot from the archives. The First is turquoise, the other two are teal. It looks like yours may be turquoise.
> 
> View attachment 4974225


Thanks muchstuff! To be sure, I’ll post a photo with natural light tomorrow. I’m afraid it’s dark already!


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> Here's a comparison shot from the archives. The First is turquoise, the other two are teal. It looks like yours may be turquoise.
> 
> View attachment 4974225


   Oh help me find that little one! It's so cute!


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Oh help me find that little one! It's so cute!


Mini Twiggy, they’re very cute.


----------



## ghoulish

muchstuff said:


> If you can take a pic outside in natural light it would help.


The morning light does help confirm this is turquoise! This color is stunning. 



 Thanks again for helping me figure it out!


----------



## muchstuff

balenciamags said:


> The morning light does help confirm this is turquoise! This color is stunning.
> 
> View attachment 4974634
> 
> Thanks again for helping me figure it out!


My pleasure!


----------



## Pinkie*

Item: balenciaga city bag
Item number: 133646790044
Seller: pauls1307
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/balencia...rentrq:58414b1e1770aa46528d3bbefffbc264|iid:1


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Pinkie* said:


> Item: balenciaga city bag
> Item number: 133646790044
> Seller: pauls1307
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/balenciaga-city-bag/133646790044?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=f6f92a14ffea4ed6960ffd4be7826388&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=pp&sd=133646790044&itm=133646790044&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Balenciaga&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:8a0eb092-63b9-11eb-8408-a690ba957aca|parentrq:58414b1e1770aa46528d3bbefffbc264|iid:1


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Pinkie*

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Thank you
Seller is saying it is 100% real, that numbers on back and on front of the tag match


----------



## muchstuff

Pinkie* said:


> Thank you


Any time.


----------



## Asphodel

I am more curious about this listing than eager to purchase. It’s an 05 day according to the seller. She claims it’s Chevre leather but her paler tag says Agneau. Did Balenciaga use Agneau leather back then and was Chevre labeled Agneau?



			https://posh.mk/wndza7nRwdb


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> I am more curious about this listing than eager to purchase. It’s an 05 day according to the seller. She claims it’s Chevre leather but her paler tag says Agneau. Did Balenciaga use Agneau leather back then and was Chevre labeled Agneau?
> 
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/wndza7nRwdb


Ignore the tag, it looks like someone printed it off a role, it's perforated on top and bottom. Agneau wasn't produced in 05 and the style number on the tag doesn't match the bag either.


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> Ignore the tag, it looks like someone printed it off a role, it's perforated on top and bottom. Agneau wasn't produced in 05 and the style number on the tag doesn't match the bag either.


Thanks! That makes more sense but not sure why someone would use that tag? Do you believe it’s an 05 Day?


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Thanks! That makes more sense but not sure why someone would use that tag? Do you believe it’s an 05 Day?


Who knows why, she may have gotten the bag pre-loved and the tag came with. I believe it's authentic but I can't place the colour. @ksuromax what do you think? If it's teal it's pretty faded.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Who knows why, she may have gotten the bag pre-loved and the tag came with. I believe it's authentic but I can't place the colour. @ksuromax what do you think? If it's teal it's pretty faded.


Leather looks like chevre to me, and i agree that the tag is nowhere relevant to it. 
to me it looks more like 2006 rather than 2005, did you think of Blue India? it has noticeable teal hue in it


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Leather looks like chevre to me, and i agree that the tag is nowhere relevant to it.
> to me it looks more like 2006 rather than 2005, did you think of Blue India? it has noticeable teal hue in it


I did but the stitching looks too bright for blue India I think. The teal stitching is bright but this would have to be a pretty faded teal.


----------



## fashionmaudel

Hi All - 

Hoping you can take a look at this one. Thinking of dipping into the graffiti pool. I haven’t seen one before with this lighter amount of graffiti but hope it’s legit. Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Hi All -
> 
> Hoping you can take a look at this one. Thinking of dipping into the graffiti pool. I haven’t seen one before with this lighter amount of graffiti but hope it’s legit. Thanks!
> View attachment 4977542
> View attachment 4977542
> View attachment 4977547
> View attachment 4977542
> View attachment 4977547
> View attachment 4977542
> View attachment 4977547
> View attachment 4977555
> View attachment 4977559
> View attachment 4977563
> View attachment 4977564
> View attachment 4977568
> View attachment 4977572
> View attachment 4977576
> View attachment 4977578
> View attachment 4977579
> View attachment 4977581


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Jaded81

Item Name: Balenciaga Black Leather Medium Motocross Classic City Bag
Item Number: 324123635929
Seller ID:  Boutiquelucs
Link: https://m.ebay.com.sg/itm/Balenciag...Bag/324123635929?_trksid=p2504926.m5232.l9681

Comment: Apparently from spring 2014. Sellers says not cracks on sealant but is it just me... but it looks like there is


----------



## muchstuff

Jaded81 said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga Black Leather Medium Motocross Classic City Bag
> Item Number: 324123635929
> Seller ID:  Boutiquelucs
> Link: https://m.ebay.com.sg/itm/Balenciag...Bag/324123635929?_trksid=p2504926.m5232.l9681
> 
> Comment: Apparently from spring 2014. Sellers says not cracks on sealant but is it just me... but it looks like there is


Authentic in my opinion, and I'd say yes there are some cracks in the sealant. Maybe she doesn't really know what to look for, or thinks you mean actual pieces broken away but there's the typical wear in the dip in the centre of the top edge from what I can see. But it's from S/S 2014 and if it's been carried as a regular bag it's hard not to have those cracks.


----------



## Jaded81

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, and I'd say yes there are some cracks in the sealant. Maybe she doesn't really know what to look for, or thinks you mean actual pieces broken away but there's the typical wear in the dip in the centre of the top edge from what I can see. But it's from S/S 2014 and if it's been carried as a regular bag it's hard not to have those cracks.



thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Jaded81 said:


> thank you!


Any time!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Jaded81

Another one   

Item Name: BALENCIAGA Black Leather Classic City Handle Bag, 9.5" X 5.5" X 14.7"
Item Number: 293773371953
Seller ID: Haute Boutique
Link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e110...=ch,segname=segname,crd=crd,url=loc,osub=osub

Comment: Any idea when this was made?




Additional pics:


----------



## Jaded81

more


----------



## Jaded81

so sorry i realised she didn’t give me the photo of the tag, rivet. getting it now


----------



## muchstuff

Jaded81 said:


> so sorry i realised she didn’t give me the photo of the tag, rivet. getting it now


Yeah the pics are pretty awful. Please ask for them in the format we always say we need, close up, right toward the camera, no fancy angles, no bent tags.


----------



## wendyts

Hi,

please authenticate this for me. I’ve been looking for this preowned metal edge city small. 

name: balenciaga city s gris tarmac
Seller: mlz.mrcs








						Mercari: Your Marketplace
					

Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.




					www.mercari.com


----------



## paradise392

Hii All! I hope i’m putting this in the right spot.  Can someone authenticate this bag? It’s missing the strap ( which is fine for the price) but the rings to attach a strap are missing. Is that possible? How can the rings come off?? I doubt it’s a fake. I purchased it from rebag but i’d like to ask you all for your opinion anyways.  If it’s authentic, where can I get replacement rings from?


----------



## muchstuff

paradise392 said:


> Hii All! I hope i’m putting this in the right spot.  Can someone authenticate this bag? It’s missing the strap ( which is fine for the price) but the rings to attach a strap are missing. Is that possible? How can the rings come off?? I doubt it’s a fake. I purchased it from rebag but i’d like to ask you all for your opinion anyways.  If it’s authentic, where can I get replacement rings from?
> View attachment 4979314
> View attachment 4979315
> View attachment 4979316
> 
> Please read the yellow post at top of page (including a link that shows the photos needed). Yes you could take the O rings off the sides, they're not welded shut. I don't know where you could get replacements.


----------



## muchstuff

wendyts said:


> Hi,
> 
> please authenticate this for me. I’ve been looking for this preowned metal edge city small.
> 
> name: balenciaga city s gris tarmac
> Seller: mlz.mrcs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercari: Your Marketplace
> 
> 
> Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mercari.com


Please see the yellow post at top of the page for photos needed. While most of the components are here, the pics aren't very good and don't show the details clearly, or right way up.


----------



## tmnfarah

Hello,

Please authenticate this bag for me. And if any idea on the date and color name that would be great! Thank you! 

Item name: Balenciaga city purse
Item number: n/a
Site: Poshmark
Seller: alicoa_vu
Item link: https://posh.mk/cYRta2aPAdb


----------



## muchstuff

tmnfarah said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please authenticate this bag for me. And if any idea on the date and color name that would be great! Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga city purse
> Item number: n/a
> Site: Poshmark
> Seller: alicoa_vu
> Item link: https://posh.mk/cYRta2aPAdb


You're missing a pic of the bale but based on what I'd see I'd say authentic. F/W 2013 rouge cardinal.


----------



## lavanya

Hello, I have a bag that has been identified as a fake by "Authenticate 1st" but was authenticated by "Entrupy".

This bag was purchased many years ago from a reseller, way before I was experienced bag buyer, so I had not gotten it authenticated. Recently as I was checking it for reselling, I noticed the usual tell tale signs and hence went to "Authenticate 1st" (result = fake).  After I have gotten the statement, I went to the original reseller who used "Entrupy" (result= authentic).  Now as there are conflicting results, Im not quite sure what to do. The purchase was many years ago and its unlikely the credit card company will handle. Any advice from you? Ive also attached the pics.

Item Name (if you know it): Part-Time
Link (if available): na


----------



## muchstuff

lavanya said:


> Hello, I have a bag that has been identified as a fake by "Authenticate 1st" but was authenticated by "Entrupy".
> 
> This bag was purchased many years ago from a reseller, way before I was experienced bag buyer, so I had not gotten it authenticated. Recently as I was checking it for reselling, I noticed the usual tell tale signs and hence went to "Authenticate 1st" (result = fake).  After I have gotten the statement, I went to the original reseller who used "Entrupy" (result= authentic).  Now as there are conflicting results, Im not quite sure what to do. The purchase was many years ago and its unlikely the credit card company will handle. Any advice from you? Ive also attached the pics.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Part-Time
> Link (if available): na
> 
> View attachment 4979415
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979416
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979417
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979418
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979419
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979420
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979421


Authentic F/W 2010 cypres. Did they tell you why they thought it was fake? I bet it was the zipper head. What they didn't know was that the 2010 zipper heads on the bags with rose gold hardware were blank. This was the first year for rose gold and my theory is that Lampo didn't make rose gold at that time so Bal purchased their zipper heads elsewhere. In 2011 Lampo supplied them with rose gold zipper heads.


----------



## lavanya

muchstuff said:


> Authentic F/W 2010 cypres. Did they tell you why they thought it was fake? I bet it was the zipper head. What they didn't know was that the 2010 zipper heads on the bags with rose gold hardware were blank. This was the first year for rose gold and my theory is that Lampo didn't make rose gold at that time so Bal purchased their zipper heads elsewhere. In 2011 Lampo supplied them with rose gold zipper heads.


Thks! Nope there was no explanation....like you said, i was thrown off by the no logo on zipper heads too; in addition to the small fonts for "made in italy".

This is the reason why experience and deep knowledge is so important. Thks again!!


----------



## muchstuff

lavanya said:


> Thks! Nope there was no explanation....like you said, i was thrown off by the no logo on zipper heads too; in addition to the small fonts for "made in italy".
> 
> This is the reason why experience and deep knowledge is so important. Thks again!!


The font change to upper case for “made in italy” took place in 2011. That said, there were some early Work bags with upper case font as well.


----------



## Jaidybug

Hi! I am hoping someone can take a look at a Day bag for me please to see if it looks authentic or not. I tried comparing it to authentic bags, but I’m by far no expert at that☺️. I don’t think the paper tag matches the bag... says agneau but bag is supposed to be chèvre. Listing does not have all pics required unfortunately, but it may have enough to authenticate?  I’d really appreciate your help and opinions please. Thank you so much!!!  https://posh.mk/yeRIiZHSBdb


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Jaidybug said:


> Hi! I am hoping someone can take a look at a Day bag for me please to see if it looks authentic or not. I tried comparing it to authentic bags, but I’m by far no expert at that☺. I don’t think the paper tag matches the bag... says agneau but bag is supposed to be chèvre. Listing does not have all pics required unfortunately, but it may have enough to authenticate?  I’d really appreciate your help and opinions please. Thank you so much!!!  https://posh.mk/yeRIiZHSBdb


Hi Jaidy, this one's already been discussed, it's authentic but we're not 100% sure on the colour.


----------



## Jaidybug

Thank you so much for your reply Muchstuff, I apologize that I had missed seeing that the bag had been authenticated already here.☺️ So it is not a Teal chèvre bag from 2005 as the seller states?


----------



## muchstuff

Jaidybug said:


> Thank you so much for your reply Muchstuff, I apologize that I had missed seeing that the bag had been authenticated already here.☺ So it is not a Teal chèvre bag from 2005 as the seller states?


It might be, it's chevre but with the lighting in the photos it's hard to say for sure what colour it is. Or it's faded somewhat. Or both. If it was me I'd ask for a photo of it outside in natural light.


----------



## Jaidybug

Thank you again for your help, so much appreciate it! I will ask if she will provide a photo of the bag outside.


----------



## muchstuff

Jaidybug said:


> Thank you again for your help, so much appreciate it! I will ask if she will provide a photo of the bag outside.


For what it’s worth the stitching looks like the right colour for teal.


----------



## Jaidybug

Hi Muchstuff! Seller replied quickly, added more pics that include the mirror for colour reference and although she didn’t take the bag outdoors for pics, she did add more pics. Hopefully these will help determining colour/year? https://posh.mk/BrVh2trXBdb


----------



## muchstuff

Jaidybug said:


> Hi Muchstuff! Seller replied quickly, added more pics that include the mirror for colour reference and although she didn’t take the bag outdoors for pics, she did add more pics. Hopefully these will help determining colour/year? https://posh.mk/BrVh2trXBdb


The paper tag doesn't belong to this bag so we can discount that. I have to admit to being stumped, anyone else? It would have to be 2005-07, possibly S/S 08 as there were some colours with pockets on the mirrors in that season.


----------



## Jaidybug

muchstuff said:


> The paper tag doesn't belong to this bag so we can discount that. I have to admit to being stumped, anyone else? It would have to be 2005-07, possibly S/S 08 as there were some colours with pockets on the mirrors in that season.


So could it be a Teal 05 then? Or is the pocket on the mirror not right for then?


----------



## muchstuff

Jaidybug said:


> So could it be a Teal 05 then? Or is the pocket on the mirror not right for then?


A teal bag would have a pocket on the mirror.


----------



## Jaidybug

muchstuff said:


> A teal bag would have a pocket on the mirror.


Great, she could be correct that it is Teal 05 then. Thank you for your help again Muchstuff!


----------



## muchstuff

Jaidybug said:


> Great, she could be correct that it is Teal 05 then. Thank you for your help again Muchstuff!


Yes she could be. There’s some fading so it’s hard to say for certain.


----------



## luckyblackdress

muchstuff said:


> @luckyblackdress...So I think we've solved your mystery, it has every appearance of being an authentic bag IMO....


Thank you @muchstuff and @ksuromax 
That inner pocket was really throwing me off


----------



## muchstuff

luckyblackdress said:


> Thank you @muchstuff and @ksuromax
> That inner pocket was really throwing me off


There are always little exceptions to the rule with Bal!


----------



## ninibanini

hi there. would you be able to authenticate this bag for me? i don’t have the serial number unfortunately. thanks for your help!!


----------



## muchstuff

ninibanini said:


> hi there. would you be able to authenticate this bag for me? i don’t have the serial number unfortunately. thanks for your help!!


Unfortunately none of the required photos are here in any way we can use them. Please see the yellow post at top of the page for photos needed and the way we need them displayed.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ninibanini

muchstuff said:


> Unfortunately none of the required photos are here in any way we can use them. Please see the yellow post at top of the page for photos needed and the way we need them displayed.


ok sorry about that these are the only ones posted. thanks!


----------



## azamedusa

Hi! Just joined the forum which i find so helpful already. Appreciate if you could help me authenticate this bag, I'm on the fence of purchasing it as I need to know the authenticity of it first. Thank you so much in advance!









	

		
			
		

		
	
The Seller puts watermark in some photos for safety reasons. Missing a small booklet. Bag was purchased by owner in 2018 (according to Seller)
Serial number on bag : 432831.1000.A535269


----------



## muchstuff

ninibanini said:


> ok sorry about that these are the only ones posted. thanks!


Sorry!


----------



## muchstuff

azamedusa said:


> Hi! Just joined the forum which i find so helpful already. Appreciate if you could help me authenticate this bag, I'm on the fence of purchasing it as I need to know the authenticity of it first. Thank you so much in advance!
> View attachment 4980225
> View attachment 4980226
> View attachment 4980227
> View attachment 4980228
> View attachment 4980229
> View attachment 4980231
> View attachment 4980234
> View attachment 4980235
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Seller puts watermark in some photos for safety reasons. Missing a small booklet. Bag was purchased by owner in 2018 (according to Seller)
> Serial number on bag : 432831.1000.A535269


Welcome to TPF! And don't buy that bag, it's not authentic.


----------



## azamedusa

muchstuff said:


> Welcome to TPF! And don't buy that bag, it's not authentic.


----------



## azamedusa

Thank you so much! Almost this close to being cheated! Thank youuuuuu


----------



## muchstuff

azamedusa said:


> Thank you so much! Almost this close to being cheated! Thank youuuuuu


You're welcome!


----------



## ninibanini

muchstuff said:


> Sorry!


 me again! what would you say is the color of this bag? cyclamen?


----------



## muchstuff

ninibanini said:


> me again! what would you say is the color of this bag? cyclamen?


I prefer not to comment without being able to authenticate, but the colour would be somewhere from 2008-2011 based on the hardware style.


----------



## ninibanini

muchstuff said:


> I prefer not to comment without being able to authenticate, but the colour would be somewhere from 2008-2011 based on the hardware style.


ok thank you!!


----------



## muchstuff

ninibanini said:


> ok thank you!!


Please feel free to repost if you can get the photos needed!


----------



## Jaded81

Jaded81 said:


> Another one
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA Black Leather Classic City Handle Bag, 9.5" X 5.5" X 14.7"
> Item Number: 293773371953
> Seller ID: Haute Boutique
> Link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11051.m43.l1123/7?euid=32af810589bf4525871b3a0e528ef468&bu=44508103294&segname=11051&crd=20210201122257&osub=-1~1&ch=osgood&loc=https://www.ebay.com.sg/ulk/itm/293773371953&sojTags=bu=bu,ch=ch,segname=segname,crd=crd,url=loc,osub=osub
> 
> Comment: Any idea when this was made?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Additional pics:



Seller sent me these... not sure why can’t send me what I asked... if needed will ask for the rivet again? front of tag and close up of the underside of the zipper

Any idea when it was made?


----------



## muchstuff

Jaded81 said:


> Seller sent me these... not sure why can’t send me what I asked... if needed will ask for the rivet again? front of tag and close up of the underside of the zipper
> 
> Any idea when it was made?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4981101
> 
> 
> View attachment 4981102
> 
> 
> View attachment 4981103
> 
> 
> View attachment 4981104
> 
> 
> View attachment 4981105


I'd say authentic. The pics aren't all I'd wish but I think I can see enough. F/W 2011.


----------



## Jaded81

muchstuff said:


> I'd say authentic. The pics aren't all I'd wish but I think I can see enough. F/W 2011.



I asked for more.. should I hold out for those pics?


----------



## muchstuff

Jaded81 said:


> I asked for more.. should I hold out for those pics?


What did you ask for?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Jaded81

muchstuff said:


> What did you ask for?



Close up of front side of tag, rivet and underside of the zipper (the picture they gave was very small)


----------



## muchstuff

Jaded81 said:


> Close up of front side of tag, rivet and underside of the zipper (the picture they gave was very small)


The front tag we have is fine, the other two would be helpful. I wish the bale photo wasn't angled , a nice flat bale facing the camera would be good to have if your seller is cooperative.


----------



## Jaded81

muchstuff said:


> The front tag we have is fine, the other two would be helpful. I wish the bale photo wasn't angled , a nice flat bale facing the camera would be good to have if your seller is cooperative.



wasnt the pic i sent of the bale flat and facing the camera?


----------



## muchstuff

Jaded81 said:


> wasnt the pic i sent of the bale flat and facing the camera?



First one is flat and facing the camera so I can see the way the metal wraps around the little post. In your seller's photo it's angled so you can't see that aspect clearly. It doesn't seem like much but it's a detail that can help us determine whether a bale is correct or not.
Just an an FYI, it can be helpful to send the seller examples of what you need. I don't know if anyone ever does this, but the examples are in that link at top of the page.


----------



## Jaded81

here’s the another previous pic of the zipper i posted before


----------



## Jaded81

I did! I sent the examples multiple times!!!



muchstuff said:


> First one is flat and facing the camera so I can see the way the metal wraps around the little post. In your seller's photo it's angled so you can't see that aspect clearly. It doesn't seem like much but it's a detail that can help us determine whether a bale is correct or not.
> Just an an FYI, it can be helpful to send the seller examples of what you need. I don't know if anyone ever does this, but the examples are in that link at top of the page.
> View attachment 4981165
> View attachment 4981166


----------



## muchstuff

Jaded81 said:


> here’s the another previous pic of the zipper i posted before


The problem with small photos is that you can't zoom in enough without them getting blurry.


----------



## muchstuff

Jaded81 said:


> I did! I sent the examples multiple times!!!


Oh dear . Well, they don't really understand what we're looking for. This particular bag has one of those wonky tag backs which is why the other photos are important. It's probably OK, but if you have other pics coming anyway let's take a look.


----------



## Jaded81

muchstuff said:


> Oh dear . Well, they don't really understand what we're looking for. This particular bag has one of those wonky tag backs which is why the other photos are important. It's probably OK, but if you have other pics coming anyway let's take a look.



Let’s hope she replies... been asking for photos and going back and forth all week.. and takes her ages to reply


----------



## muchstuff

Jaded81 said:


> Let’s hope she replies... been asking for photos and going back and forth all week.. and takes her ages to reply


Like I said I do think it's probably OK . It's hard to get good photos unless the seller. is a TPFer and even then sometimes they're not great.


----------



## Jaded81

muchstuff said:


> Like I said I do think it's probably OK . It's hard to get good photos unless the seller. is a TPFer and even then sometimes they're not great.


    true!! I would have probably messed up the picture of the bale as well!!


----------



## muchstuff

Jaded81 said:


> true!! I would have probably messed up the picture of the bale as well!!


We look to see the taper at the end and on this particular photo it's hard to tell if it's lying flat or not. I went through all of the other photos and looked at the bales and while there's no really good photo they seem to be OK.


----------



## ChinReyes

Hello Ladies and Gents, 
Please help me authenticate this Balenciaga Black Town Bag. See pictures below. Thank you very much in advance! Appreciate all the help!


----------



## muchstuff

ChinReyes said:


> Hello Ladies and Gents,
> Please help me authenticate this Balenciaga Black Town Bag. See pictures below. Thank you very much in advance! Appreciate all the help!


Sorry, the tags photos just aren't clear enough, I know it's hard to do. Don't use the flash, trying going outside in natural light.


----------



## ChinReyes

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, the tags photos just aren't clear enough, I know it's hard to do. Don't use the flash, trying going outside in natural light.


Is this better? I can take more.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

ChinReyes said:


> Is this better? I can take more.


Thanks for the pics, I'd say you're good to go.


----------



## ChinReyes

muchstuff said:


> Thanks for the pics, I'd say you're good to go.


Super super thank you!!! @muchstuff 
Appreciate it so much! Have a great weekend to you!


----------



## muchstuff

ChinReyes said:


> Super super thank you!!! @muchstuff
> Appreciate it so much! Have a great weekend to you!


Thanks, you too!


----------



## cc_ara

Hi guys im having doubts over this balenciaga crossbody, can anybody help me please


----------



## fashionmaudel

Hello - 

I had initially passed up this bag because of the C tag and the smooth rivets but then I saw something about smooth rivets can be ok on another post.  Could you take a look and see?  If it’s real it could be the red I’m looking for.... 









						Balenciaga handbag, leather, classic red, missing shoulder strap, used  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga handbag, leather, classic red, missing shoulder strap, used at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## cbarrus

cc_ara said:


> Hi guys im having doubts over this balenciaga crossbody, can anybody help me please



 This is not authentic in my opinion.


----------



## cbarrus

fashionmaudel said:


> Hello -
> 
> I had initially passed up this bag because of the C tag and the smooth rivets but then I saw something about smooth rivets can be ok on another post.  Could you take a look and see?  If it’s real it could be the red I’m looking for....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga handbag, leather, classic red, missing shoulder strap, used  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga handbag, leather, classic red, missing shoulder strap, used at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com



Not authentic - sorry


----------



## fashionmaudel

cbarrus said:


> Not authentic - sorry




Bummer, thanks for taking a look.


----------



## Tropevoli

muchstuff said:


> This isn’t the same bag you first posted. Neither of these bags has adequate photos. This bag shows an extra tassel and to my knowledge Balenciaga stopped including extra tassels many years ago. @ksuromax that didn’t change at any point did it?
> I suggest you contact the seller and get all photos needed from the specific bag you’re looking to purchase.



Thanks dear for ur response. I don't feel quite sure with the seller after u mentioned these two are different photos. She only sells 1. So i am quite afraid. Best possible is that I don't purchase it❤️ thanks anyway for great response as well. Nowadays so many fakes and apparently the fakes are quite good even sellers dare to sell and claimed it authentic


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> Thanks dear for ur response. I don't feel quite sure with the seller after u mentioned these two are different photos. She only sells 1. So i am quite afraid. Best possible is that I don't purchase it❤ thanks anyway for great response as well. Nowadays so many fakes and apparently the fakes are quite good even sellers dare to sell and claimed it authentic


If you compare the tags on the two sets of photos you can easily see they’re two separate bags.


----------



## ninibanini

hello i am not sure if you are able to authenticate this bag based on these photos. these are the only ones posted. if you are, would you know the year and color? please and thanks.


----------



## muchstuff

ninibanini said:


> hello i am not sure if you are able to authenticate this bag based on these photos. these are the only ones posted. if you are, would you know the year and color? please and thanks.


Nothing's screaming fake but we're missing the tag front and the rivet. S/S 09 sanguine is my guess.


----------



## ninibanini

muchstuff said:


> Nothing's screaming fake but we're missing the tag front and the rivet. S/S 09 sanguine is my guess.


thank you! forgot to add the front tag. no pic of the rivet


----------



## muchstuff

ninibanini said:


> thank you! forgot to add the front tag. no pic of the rivet


I’d say you’re fine.


----------



## ninibanini

muchstuff said:


> I’d say you’re fine.


thanks so much for replying so quickly! enjoy your day!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

ninibanini said:


> thanks so much for replying so quickly! enjoy your day!


Thanks, you too!


----------



## Mmcain

Please help!!! I purchased this bag and thought it was authentic. I even bought it from a site that does the authenticating as well. Now after receiving the bag even with the cards and dustbag, the back of zippers don't seem to be authentic but hope I'm wrong! Sorry I'm new to this app so hoping I do this right. The bag is Balenciaga City Nickel small tote. Code is 431621-1260-W-1669. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Mmcain said:


> Please help!!! I purchased this bag and thought it was authentic. I even bought it from a site that does the authenticating as well. Now after receiving the bag even with the cards and dustbag, the back of zippers don't seem to be authentic but hope I'm wrong! Sorry I'm new to this app so hoping I do this right. The bag is Balenciaga City Nickel small tote. Code is 431621-1260-W-1669. Thank you so much!!!
> 
> View attachment 4983189
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983190
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983191
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983192
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983193
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983194
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983195
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983200
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983201


Authentic in my opinion. The zipper head is fine for this season.


----------



## Mmcain

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. The zipper head is fine for this season.



Thank you so much for your help!!! I feel so relieved! I just thought the new zippers were suppose to be a B only. Thanks again!!!


----------



## Mmcain

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. The zipper head is fine for this season.



What season is this bag? Thank you so much for verifying this for me!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Mmcain said:


> What season is this bag? Thank you so much for verifying this for me!!!


F/W 2019. The zipper heads went to the double B a couple seasons earlier.


----------



## Mmcain

muchstuff said:


> F/W 2019. The zipper heads went to the double B a couple seasons earlier.



Thank you!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Mmcain said:


> Thank you!!!


Any time.


----------



## anthrosphere

Hi there! I received this bag as a gift but a family member  believes it is a fake. The hw feels really cheap and lightweight, as opposed to my aunt's which was thick and has weight to it. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## muchstuff

anthrosphere said:


> Hi there! I received this bag as a gift but a family member  believes it is a fake. The hw feels really cheap and lightweight, as opposed to my aunt's which was thick and has weight to it. Any advice is appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 4983813
> View attachment 4983816
> View attachment 4983818
> View attachment 4983819
> View attachment 4983820
> View attachment 4983821
> View attachment 4983822


Pleas post a photo of at least one rivet, and a better pic of the bale, flat to the camera, no angles. Please quote your original post number when you repost.


----------



## anthrosphere

anthrosphere said:


> Hi there! I received this bag as a gift but a family member  believes it is a fake. The hw feels really cheap and lightweight, as opposed to my aunt's which was thick and has weight to it. Any advice is appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 4983813
> View attachment 4983816
> View attachment 4983818
> View attachment 4983819
> View attachment 4983820
> View attachment 4983821
> View attachment 4983822


Sorry! I hope these are better.


----------



## muchstuff

anthrosphere said:


> Sorry! I hope these are better.
> 
> View attachment 4983954
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983955
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983956
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983957
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983958
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983962


The bale is the thing that kind of looks like a coat hanger that has the clip on it that attaches to the strap. The rivets are the back of the studs, they have two small notches cut into them.


----------



## anthrosphere

anthrosphere said:


> Sorry! I hope these are better.
> 
> View attachment 4983954
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983955
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983956
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983957
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983958
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983962


Oh ok, gotcha. Again, I am sorry for wasting your time!


----------



## cbarrus

anthrosphere said:


> Oh ok, gotcha. Again, I am sorry for wasting your time!



Authentic


----------



## anthrosphere

cbarrus said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## lilgecko

Hello everyone! Any assistance in authenticating this purchase is appreciated. Thanks so much.


----------



## cbarrus

lilgecko said:


> Hello everyone! Any assistance in authenticating this purchase is appreciated. Thanks so much.



Authentic, in my opinion


----------



## lilgecko

cbarrus said:


> Authentic, in my opinion


Thank you!


----------



## Purse__addict

Hello all. Any help in authenticating this would be hugely appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## cbarrus

Purse__addict said:


> Hello all. Any help in authenticating this would be hugely appreciated. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4985852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4985854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4985855
> 
> 
> View attachment 4985857
> 
> View attachment 4985859
> 
> View attachment 4985861
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4985863
> 
> 
> View attachment 4985865
> 
> 
> View attachment 4985866
> 
> 
> View attachment 4985868
> View attachment 4985852
> View attachment 4985854
> View attachment 4985855
> View attachment 4985857
> View attachment 4985859
> View attachment 4985861
> View attachment 4985863
> View attachment 4985865
> View attachment 4985866
> View attachment 4985868



This is authentic, in my opinion. Thank you for the great pictures - very helpful


----------



## Emms1307

Hi guys! Can anyone help me authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance!


----------



## cbarrus

Emms1307 said:


> Hi guys! Can anyone help me authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance!
> 
> This is not authentic - sorry
> 
> We usually require more pictures, however, so if you need another bag authenticated, please read the post at the beginning of this thread for pictures required. Thanks!


----------



## Purse__addict

cbarrus said:


> This is authentic, in my opinion. Thank you for the great pictures - very helpful


Thank you so much for the fast response - and the good news  I've wanted this bag for about 10 years. I took (what I consider a gamble) and bought it on ebay. it's in great condition so I'm a very happy girl! lol thanks again


----------



## cbarrus

Purse__addict said:


> Thank you so much for the fast response - and the good news  I've wanted this bag for about 10 years. I took (what I consider a gamble) and bought it on ebay. it's in great condition so I'm a very happy girl! lol thanks again



You're welcome


----------



## tmnfarah

muchstuff said:


> You're missing a pic of the bale but based on what I'd see I'd say authentic. F/W 2013 rouge cardinal.



Thank you so much! Just another question if you are able to answer here. I only own giant hardware city bags so this was my first g12 hardware one. Are the front pockets of the g21 longer then the g12? And also the two inside pockets (not the zip pocket) is it normal for them to be stitched in a away there is a little hole opening in each pocket? I hope that makes sense. Thank you again!!


----------



## muchstuff

tmnfarah said:


> Thank you so much! Just another question if you are able to answer here. I only own giant hardware city bags so this was my first g12 hardware one. Are the front pockets of the g21 longer then the g12? And also the two inside pockets (not the zip pocket) is it normal for them to be stitched in a away there is a little hole opening in each pocket? I hope that makes sense. Thank you again!!


I can't answer to the length of the front pocket but yes, the little hole is standard.


----------



## __maryb__

Hi everyone,

I hope you doing well ,
I’ve just receive my new first in second hand, he looks authentic but i want to be sure because this is my first one in this model ,
Many thanks for your help,

Mary


----------



## __maryb__

__maryb__ said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I hope you doing well ,
> I’ve just receive my new first in second hand, he looks authentic but i want to be sure because this is my first one in this model ,
> Many thanks for your help,
> 
> Mary


----------



## Ilamhh

Hi! Would greatly appreciate if you guys can help me authenticate this balenciaga city bag. Thank you!!!


----------



## muchstuff

__maryb__ said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I hope you doing well ,
> I’ve just receive my new first in second hand, he looks authentic but i want to be sure because this is my first one in this model ,
> Many thanks for your help,
> 
> Mary


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Ilamhh said:


> Hi! Would greatly appreciate if you guys can help me authenticate this balenciaga city bag. Thank you!!!
> View attachment 4989120
> View attachment 4989121
> View attachment 4989122
> View attachment 4989123
> View attachment 4989124
> View attachment 4989125
> View attachment 4989126
> View attachment 4989127
> View attachment 4989128
> View attachment 4989129


Missing pic of front of tag, rivet, and back of zipper head. All shots need to be clear, close up and facing the camera, no angles. Please quote your original post number when you repost.


----------



## xosunnicalixo

Hello!
If someone can kindly help authenticate this bag, I would great appreciate it. It came with the paper tag and mirror attached inside. I was not able to find this color online. Thanks I’m advance for your time


----------



## muchstuff

xosunnicalixo said:


> Hello!
> If someone can kindly help authenticate this bag, I would great appreciate it. It came with the paper tag and mirror attached inside. I was not able to find this color online. Thanks I’m advance for your time
> 
> View attachment 4990578
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990579
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990580
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990581
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990582
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990588


Hi, we need clearer pics of the tag front and back, facing the camera, no angles please. Also a pic of the back of the zipper head.


----------



## xosunnicalixo

muchstuff said:


> Hi, we need clearer pics of the tag front and back, facing the camera, no angles please. Also a pic of the back of the zipper head.



Here are additional pics. I hope this is better! Thank you so much


----------



## muchstuff

xosunnicalixo said:


> Here are additional pics. I hope this is better! Thank you so much


I'd say authentic, but I've been looking for half an hour and can't find any reference to that colour code, it's frustrating. @ksuromax you're more familiar with this style, can you give your two bits worth?


----------



## cbarrus

muchstuff said:


> I'd say authentic, but I've been looking for half an hour and can't find any reference to that colour code, it's frustrating. @ksuromax you're more familiar with this style, can you give your two bits worth?



I found a few sold out items on Modesens that say "Rouge Lie De Vin."  There have been some bags over the years that were not widely distributed. I also believe it's authentic.


----------



## muchstuff

cbarrus said:


> I found a few sold out items on Modesens that say "Rouge Lie De Vin."  There have been some bags over the years that were not widely distributed. I also believe it's authentic.


Wrong colour code for rouge lie de vin though. Or rouge grosielle, which was another 2017 red. Sadly we're missing the S/S 2017 colour chart, and we know that the charts aren't always complete anyway. Hopefully I can solve this mystery.


----------



## cbarrus

muchstuff said:


> Wrong colour code for rouge lie de vin though. Or rouge grosielle, which was another 2017 red. Sadly we're missing the S/S 2017 colour chart, and we know that the charts aren't always complete anyway. Hopefully I can solve this mystery.



It's odd though that when I search for that color code, it pulls up this wallet and another item but nothing else. There isn't a picture of the tag, unfortunately.


----------



## muchstuff

cbarrus said:


> It's odd though that when I search for that color code, it pulls up this wallet and another item but nothing else. There isn't a picture of the tag, unfortunately.


Same thing I found. One site is Canadian, the other Korean. Nothing at all from any US sites so far. I wonder if it was a colour that sold overseas?


----------



## muchstuff

@xosunnicalixo may I ask where you purchased the clutch?


----------



## xosunnicalixo

muchstuff said:


> @xosunnicalixo may I ask where you purchased the clutch?



I got it from saks off 5th in CA. I’m still debating if I should keep. Thank you so much for your time researching this!  @cbarrus @muchstuff


----------



## muchstuff

xosunnicalixo said:


> I got it from saks off 5th in CA. I’m still debating if I should keep. Thank you so much for your time researching this!  @cbarrus @muchstuff


Any time! Unfortunately we lost our contact with the Bal colour charts around the town this bag was produced.


----------



## Ilamhh

Ilamhh said:


> Hi! Would greatly appreciate if you guys can help me authenticate this balenciaga city bag. Thank you!!!
> View attachment 4989120
> View attachment 4989121
> View attachment 4989122
> View attachment 4989123
> View attachment 4989124
> View attachment 4989125
> View attachment 4989126
> View attachment 4989127
> View attachment 4989128
> View attachment 4989129


----------



## muchstuff

Please see the post at top of the page for photos needed.


----------



## Ilamhh

muchstuff said:


> Please see the post at top of the page for photos needed.



Hello. I posted 2 days ago but was asked for additional photos of the rivet, back of zipper and front of tag. I was also instructed to quote my original post when submitting the additional photos. But when i posted the addtl photos, i think the earlier photos did not appear.

For expediency, im attaching the photos again in this reply.

Thank you and will appreciate wour feedback on the bag.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Ilamhh said:


> Hello. I posted 2 days ago but was asked for additional photos of the rivet, back of zipper and front of tag. I was also instructed to quote my original post when submitting the additional photos. But when i posted the addtl photos, i think the earlier photos did not appear.
> 
> For expediency, im attaching the photos again in this reply.
> 
> Thank you and will appreciate wour feedback on the bag.


The tag is pretty damaged but I think you're OK.


----------



## Tropevoli

Tha 





muchstuff said:


> If you compare the tags on the two sets of photos you can easily see they’re two separate bags.



Thanks @muchstuff since the buyer really suspicious. I decided to purchase other bag. Can you please help to check on this one. What do you think?
Thanks beforehand❤️


----------



## __maryb__

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you so much for your answer  !


----------



## Ilamhh

muchstuff said:


> The tag is pretty damaged but I think you're OK.


Thanks for your input! )


----------



## muchstuff

__maryb__ said:


> Thank you so much for your answer  !


Any time.


----------



## muchstuff

Ilamhh said:


> Thanks for your input! )


My pleasure.


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> Tha
> 
> Thanks @muchstuff since the buyer really suspicious. I decided to purchase other bag. Can you please help to check on this one. What do you think?
> Thanks beforehand❤
> View attachment 4991255
> View attachment 4991256
> View attachment 4991257
> View attachment 4991258
> View attachment 4991259
> View attachment 4991260
> View attachment 4991261
> View attachment 4991262
> View attachment 4991263
> View attachment 4991264
> View attachment 4991265
> View attachment 4991266


Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2013 mauve.


----------



## Tropevoli

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2013 mauve.


 Thanks so much Dear. Really Appreciate it


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> Thanks so much Dear. Really Appreciate it


My pleasure.


----------



## Tropevoli

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure.



Oh by the way what do u think about this? My friend's friend wants to sell this. My friend informs me just now. I am kinda interested but she said there is no date card again since its new and is it true it is 2019 bag? Thanks in advance. She sells it in really good price. I am kinda tempting though. Thanks so much @muchstuff


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> Oh by the way what do u think about this? My friend's friend wants to sell this. My friend informs me just now. I am kinda interested but she said there is no date card again since its new and is it true it is 2019 bag? Thanks in advance. She sells it in really good price. I am kinda tempting though. Thanks so much @muchstuff
> 
> View attachment 4992259
> View attachment 4992260
> View attachment 4992261
> View attachment 4992262
> 
> View attachment 4992263
> View attachment 4992264
> View attachment 4992266
> View attachment 4992267
> View attachment 4992268
> View attachment 4992269
> View attachment 4992270
> View attachment 4992273


We need good pics of the bale, rivet and back of tag. No angles, no bends in the tag, facing the camera, close up. Please quote your original post number when you repost.


----------



## SkipToMyLou

Hi! Could y'all take a look at this one? Thank you!

Item Name: 2004 Lilac Twiggy
Item #: 294015265454
Seller: lakotan2011
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...265454?hash=item4474aceaae:g:nGsAAOSwUW9gBIHm


----------



## muchstuff

SkipToMyLou said:


> Hi! Could y'all take a look at this one? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: 2004 Lilac Twiggy
> Item #: 294015265454
> Seller: lakotan2011
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...265454?hash=item4474aceaae:g:nGsAAOSwUW9gBIHm


Authentic in my opinion, seller is a TPFer.


----------



## SkipToMyLou

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, seller is a TPFer.


Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

SkipToMyLou said:


> Thank you so much!


My pleasure.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

@muchstuff 
can't 'reply', can't 'quote' 
clutch seems ok to me, but i don't have any info on the colour, sorry


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> @muchstuff
> can't 'reply', can't 'quote'
> clutch seems ok to me, but i don't have any info on the colour, sorry


Lots of little problems with TPF these days, thanks for checking in.


----------



## Kattemir

Addy said:


> Kode
> [/CITAT] [/CITAT]
> 
> 
> Addy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kode
> [/CITAT]
> 
> 
> 
> Addy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kode
> [/CITAT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Tropevoli

Is something wrong with the forum. I cannot post anything and open it for about several hours


----------



## Tropevoli

muchstuff said:


> We need good pics of the bale, rivet and back of tag. No angles, no bends in the tag, facing the camera, close up. Please quote your original post number when you repost.



Hi @muchstuff , seems like the forum is error. I tried to post several times but cannot hope this one worksthese are additional photos u asked. I don't know how to quote my original post but i click on "quote" hope this is what u meant and I did it right 

These are additional photos. I have the bag with me. So weird i cannot find W code bag for what year but the seller said it is 2019. What do u think? I already paid the bag but if anything is alarming i can return it. Thanks so much. Look forward to hear from u ❤️


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> Hi @muchstuff , seems like the forum is error. I tried to post several times but cannot hope this one worksthese are additional photos u asked. I don't know how to quote my original post but i click on "quote" hope this is what u meant and I did it right
> 
> These are additional photos. I have the bag with me. So weird i cannot find W code bag for what year but the seller said it is 2019. What do u think? I already paid the bag but if anything is alarming i can return it. Thanks so much. Look forward to hear from u ❤
> View attachment 4993646
> View attachment 4993647
> View attachment 4993648
> View attachment 4993649
> View attachment 4993650
> View attachment 4993651
> View attachment 4993652
> View attachment 4993653
> View attachment 4993654
> View attachment 4993655
> View attachment 4993656


I need the whole back of the tag, straight, clear, close up, no bends in it. W is F/W 2019.


----------



## Tropevoli

muchstuff said:


> I need the whole back of the tag, straight, clear, close up, no bends in it. W is F/W 2019.



Is this okay ? 
Since the tag is not the same position. This one with the numbers is inside the pocket behind the balenciaga ones. Is that correct position. Its so different than any of my other balenciaga. Hope this is what u meant thanks @muchstuff


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> Is this okay ?
> Since the tag is not the same position. This one with the numbers is inside the pocket behind the balenciaga ones. Is that correct position. Its so different than any of my other balenciaga. Hope this is what u meant thanks @muchstuff
> 
> View attachment 4993684
> View attachment 4993685
> View attachment 4993686
> View attachment 4993687
> View attachment 4993688
> View attachment 4993689


Yes, that's fine, authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Jaidybug

Hi again Muchstuff! I said I would add pics when I received the Day bag, do these help in confirming if it is a Teal 05? Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Jaidybug said:


> Hi again Muchstuff! I said I would add pics when I received the Day bag, do these help in confirming if it is a Teal 05? Thank you!


I'd say there's a good chance but I'm afraid I can't be more definite than that. Anyone else want to give it a try?


----------



## Jaidybug

Thank you for all your help!  I think it could be Teal too, but I’m no expert, so hopefully it is☺️. If not then that’s okay too


----------



## muchstuff

Jaidybug said:


> Thank you for all your help!  I think it could be Teal too, but I’m no expert, so hopefully it is☺. If not then that’s okay too


It looks enough like it and the seller seems to think it is so I'd go with teal.


----------



## Lstuffy

Any thoughts on this bag and its very frayed tag?  I’ve seen fraying on the tags but it looks like it’s missing dots. Thank you


----------



## Tropevoli

muchstuff said:


> Yes, that's fine, authentic in my opinion.



Thanks so Much @muchstuff really appreciate it, You have been helping me a lot hehe . I am so relieved now, the seller actually insisted me that this is real, she never used it much and it is stills smells of new leather, but I still need to check it since so many fakes are around nowadays and Does balenciaga have new list of code if I may ask? I tried to search the year of the W code but i find on internet only up to 2018 code which is z.


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> Thanks so Much @muchstuff really appreciate it, You have been helping me a lot hehe . I am so relieved now, the seller actually insisted me that this is real, she never used it much and it is stills smells of new leather, but I still need to check it since so many fakes are around nowadays and Does balenciaga have new list of code if I may ask? I tried to search the year of the W code but i find on internet only up to 2018 code which is z.


You just have to count backwards in the alphabet. If Z is S/S 2018 then Y is F/W 2018, X is S/S 2019, W is F/W 2019, etc. etc.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Tropevoli

muchstuff said:


> You just have to count backwards in the alphabet. If Z is S/S 2018 then Y is F/W 2018, X is S/S 2019, W is F/W 2019, etc. etc.


 oh that is why thanks, btw it is wrinkly so i think it is chevre leather ? if i may know which leather type u prefer more? chevre or agneau=)


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> oh that is why thanks, btw it is wrinkly so i think it is chevre leather ? if i may know which leather type u prefer more? chevre or agneau=)


No this would be agneau. There are good leathers in both categories.


----------



## Tropevoli

muchstuff said:


> No this would be agneau. There are good leathers in both categories.


 oh it is agneau. okay then =) one more question hehe, do u know the name of the black of this fw 2019?


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> oh it is agneau. okay then =) one more question hehe, do u know the name of the black of this fw 2019?


It would just be black as far as I know.


----------



## Tropevoli

muchstuff said:


> It would just be black as far as I know.


 Oh okay. Thanks so much for ur help and time ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️hv nice day


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> Oh okay. Thanks so much for ur help and time ❤❤❤❤❤hv nice day


My pleasure!


----------



## TwiggyM

Hi,

Apologies that these pictures might not be exactly what you need for authentication, but I know Fashionphile sometimes have sold fakes and I suddenly got cold feet since the description says that this bag is from 2019. I thought that the Town was discontinued by then, but at the same time I know that it’s still made exclusively for the outlets. However, outlet bags usually have an “O” at the end of the stamp, right? And this one doesn’t. Apologies for both being stupid by purchasing the bag before thinking and not really providing the correct pictures, I will of course be able to add more once the bag reaches me. But if anyone has a gut feeling from the Fashionphile pics I’d be grateful. Thank you so much in advance!

Name: BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant 12 Gold Hardware Town Black
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-gold-hardware-town-black-664512
Item number on the website: 664512


----------



## muchstuff

TwiggyM said:


> Hi,
> 
> Apologies that these pictures might be exactly what you need for authentication, but I know Fashionphile sometimes have sold fakes and I suddenly got cold feet since the description says that this bag is from 2019. I thought that the Town was discontinued by then, but at the same time I know that it’s still made exclusively for the outlets. However, outlet bags usually have an “O” at the end of the stamp, right? And this one doesn’t. Apologies for both being stupid by purchasing the bag before thinking and not really providing the correct pictures, I will of course be able to add more once the bag reaches me. But if anyone has a gut feeling from the Fashionphile pics I’d be grateful. Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Name: BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant 12 Gold Hardware Town Black
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-gold-hardware-town-black-664512
> Item number on the website: 664512
> 
> View attachment 4994991
> 
> 
> View attachment 4994992
> 
> 
> View attachment 4994993
> 
> 
> View attachment 4994994
> 
> 
> View attachment 4994996
> 
> 
> View attachment 4994997
> 
> 
> View attachment 4994998
> 
> 
> View attachment 4994999
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995000
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995001
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995002
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995003


What I see looks fine. I'm ready to give up on trying to figure out Bal anomalies, I'm no longer holding fast to the "O" on outlet bags. It's too difficult to figure out what Bal is doing worldwide in terms of style, hardware, etc. for their outlet stores. And I'm guessing there are outlets and there are outlets, so the "O" may be for one type of outlet, not every one.


----------



## TwiggyM

muchstuff said:


> What I see looks fine. I'm ready to give up on trying to figure out Bal anomalies, I'm no longer holding fast to the "O" on outlet bags. It's too difficult to figure out what Bal is doing worldwide in terms of style, hardware, etc. for their outlet stores. And I'm guessing there are outlets and there are outlets, so the "O" may be for one type of outlet, not every one.



Thank you so much, you just gave me peace of mind!


----------



## muchstuff

TwiggyM said:


> Thank you so much, you just gave me peace of mind!


Any time.


----------



## diva7633

wrong forum


----------



## SuperManandMe

Hi ladies, I really need some help here to authenticate this bag. I got this beautiful first bag locally, I love it. But I am currently torn on wether it is authentic or not. On one hand it was said to be purchased from a Balenciaga boutique in Italy, the leather and the hardware seems legit, but on the other hand there are quite a few ”red flags” (the zipper, rivet, and liner). Can someone please help me. Thanks in advance.

Name: Balenciaga First


----------



## muchstuff

SuperManandMe said:


> Hi ladies, I really need some help here to authenticate this bag. I got this beautiful first bag locally, I love it. But I am currently torn on wether it is authentic or not. On one hand it was said to be purchased from a Balenciaga boutique in Italy, the leather and the hardware seems legit, but on the other hand there are quite a few ”red flags” (the zipper, rivet, and liner). Can someone please help me. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Name: Balenciaga First
> 
> View attachment 4997376
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997377
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997378
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997379
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997380
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997381
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997387


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## SuperManandMe

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Thanks! So sad.


----------



## muchstuff

SuperManandMe said:


> Thanks! So sad.


Pretty decent-looking fake, but still a fake.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## SuperManandMe

muchstuff said:


> Pretty decent-looking fake, but still a fake.


I know, thought I got lucky there, I’ve been wanting this color for a while. Really appreciate your help.


----------



## muchstuff

SuperManandMe said:


> I know, thought I got lucky there, I’ve been wanting this color for a while. Really appreciate your help.


My pleasure!


----------



## Heidi17

Hi
Please can someone authenticate this Balenciaga bag for me.


eBay item number 203285298441
Seller officegirl1-84








						Balenciaga Black Giant 21 City Bag  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga Black Giant 21 City Bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## muchstuff

Heidi17 said:


> Hi
> Please can someone authenticate this Balenciaga bag for me.
> 
> 
> eBay item number 203285298441
> Seller officegirl1-84
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Black Giant 21 City Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga Black Giant 21 City Bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk


This isn’t a City, it’s a Trapeze. What I see looks good but we’re missing pics of the rivet and back of the zipper head. If you get the pics please reference your original post number when you repost.


----------



## cbarrus

Heidi17 said:


> Hi
> Please can someone authenticate this Balenciaga bag for me.
> 
> 
> eBay item number 203285298441
> Seller officegirl1-84
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Black Giant 21 City Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga Black Giant 21 City Bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk



This is authentic, in my opinion. It is not a City but is the Trapeze.


----------



## cbarrus

muchstuff said:


> This isn’t a City, it’s a Trapeze. What I see looks good but we’re missing pics of the rivet and back of the zipper head. If you get the pics please reference your original post number when you repost.



Typing at the same time, lol. I don't see anything obviously wrong but more pictures are always good


----------



## Heidi17

Thank you. I will post more pictures of the rivets and zipper head once I have them.


----------



## muchstuff

Heidi17 said:


> Thank you. I will post more pictures of the rivets and zipper head once I have them.


Sounds good!


----------



## richa_bagri

Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Balenciaga in this thread.
> 
> Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Item Name: balenciaga giant black
> Item Number:173084
> Seller ID: PHOTOS PROVIDED BY SELLER
> Seller note: Seller said the bag needs deep cleaning
> 
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> +  attach any photos
> 
> - You cannot post your own auctions. However, should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to defend your own auction if its authenticity is questioned, please do not authenticate your own Bbag.
> 
> - Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> - Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> - Please post link (eg/ #4888 , copy and paste the post number) to the original query when requesting a second opinion or in follow up post.
> 
> - Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> 
> - Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> - Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## muchstuff

richa_bagri said:


> View attachment 4997812
> View attachment 4997813
> View attachment 4997815
> View attachment 4997816
> View attachment 4997817
> View attachment 4997818
> View attachment 4997819
> View attachment 4997820


Please see the post at top of the page in yellow for the photos needed.


----------



## richa_bagri

I’m


muchstuff said:


> Please see the post at top of the page in yellow for the photos needed.


Im really sorry but these are the only pictures provided to me by the seller! 
Is there any way you can help me out with these pictures?


----------



## muchstuff

richa_bagri said:


> I’m
> 
> Im really sorry but these are the only pictures provided to me by the seller!
> Is there any way you can help me out with these pictures?


I missed the tag back when I saw your post, what I see looks good.


----------



## misstrine85

Hi

I’d really appreciate your help in authenticating this older Velo (2011-2012 according to the seller).

i have treated the leather with different products as it was very used and dry.

The front of the tag is a bit ripped in the “B”. 

Thank you so much for your help ❤️


----------



## muchstuff

misstrine85 said:


> Hi
> 
> I’d really appreciate your help in authenticating this older Velo (2011-2012 according to the seller).
> 
> i have treated the leather with different products as it was very used and dry.
> 
> The front of the tag is a bit ripped in the “B”.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help ❤


Authentic in my opinion, it would be either 2011 or S/S 2012.


----------



## misstrine85

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, it would be either 2011 or S/S 2012.



Thank you so much for your help. Can I ask what makes you think 2011 or S/S 2012? Or will that make it easier for counterfeiters?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

misstrine85 said:


> Thank you so much for your help. Can I ask what makes you think 2011 or S/S 2012? Or will that make it easier for counterfeiters?


The “MADE IN ITALY” went uppercase  in 2011. In F/W 2012 the alpha letter was added to the tag back to denote season/year. So there were only three seasons with “MADE IN ITALY” in uppercase but with no alpha letter. If it wasn’t black we could probably narrow it down to which season but  black was produced every year.


----------



## misstrine85

Th


muchstuff said:


> The “MADE IN ITALY” went uppercase  in 2011. In F/W 2012 the alpha letter was added to the tag back to denote season/year. So there were only three seasons with “MADE IN ITALY” in uppercase but with no alpha letter. If it wasn’t black we could probably narrow it down to which season but  black was produced every year.


That makes sense. Thank you so much. Balenciaga is a whole new world to me. I have a Day from 2008 which I purchased from a TPF-member, so I don’t question the authenticity of that bag.


----------



## muchstuff

misstrine85 said:


> Th
> 
> That makes sense. Thank you so much. Balenciaga is a whole new world to me. I have a Day from 2008 which I purchased from a TPF-member, so I don’t question the authenticity of that bag.


Welcome to Bal world!


----------



## misstrine85

muchstuff said:


> Welcome to Bal world!


Thank you. I am sure it won’t be my last. And I will not take me another 10 years to buy a new bag


----------



## Heidi17

muchstuff said:


> Sounds good!


I've attached pictures of the rivet and zip as requested for the Trapeze bag posted on. Sunday.


----------



## Heidi17

Heidi17 said:


> I've attached pictures of the rivet and zip as requested for the Trapeze bag posted on. Sunday.


Also, is anyone able to help me date the Trapeze bag? Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

Heidi17 said:


> Also, is anyone able to help me date the Trapeze bag? Thank you


Looks fine, thanks!


----------



## Tropevoli

Hi authenticators! Asking for ur help again. This time my bff just purchased online a small city classic red.

I asked her if she is sure this is authentic sincea i am not that bluntly trusting online store/shop even with big names.
Short story, She insisted that the store is a trusted big name online retail store. I asked her some pics to authenticate here no matter where she bought cos nowadays fakes are everywhere unless buying fresh from the store.

What do u guys think? Shud i give her bad or good news? Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> Hi authenticators! Asking for ur help again. This time my bff just purchased online a small city classic red.
> 
> I asked her if she is sure this is authentic sincea i am not that bluntly trusting online store/shop even with big names.
> Short story, She insisted that the store is a trusted big name online retail store. I asked her some pics to authenticate here no matter where she bought cos nowadays fakes are everywhere unless buying fresh from the store.
> 
> What do u guys think? Shud i give her bad or good news? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 4999495
> View attachment 4999496
> View attachment 4999497
> View attachment 4999498
> View attachment 4999499
> View attachment 4999500
> View attachment 4999501
> View attachment 4999502


Please post your pics full size, it's hard to see detail otherwise. Plus you're missing the bale, rivet and back of zipper head.


----------



## Cocolocobat

Hello everyone!
Could someone please help me authenticate this Balenciaga giant 21 part time?
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

Cocolocobat said:


> Hello everyone!
> Could someone please help me authenticate this Balenciaga giant 21 part time?
> Thank you so much in advance!
> View attachment 4999701
> View attachment 4999704
> View attachment 4999705
> View attachment 4999706
> View attachment 4999708
> View attachment 4999707
> View attachment 4999712
> View attachment 4999709
> View attachment 4999714


Authentic in my opinion. (In the future please make sure your photos are right way up, not sideways ).


----------



## Cocolocobat

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. (In the future please make sure your photos are right way up, not sideways ).



Thank you so much!!
Sorry about the photos, I’ll definitely keep it in mind for next time!


----------



## muchstuff

Cocolocobat said:


> Thank you so much!!
> Sorry about the photos, I’ll definitely keep it in mind for next time!


Most welcome!


----------



## Lanaseattle

muchstuff said:


> It would be nice to see the back of the zipper head but what I can see looks fine.


Is there always a mark on the back of the zipperhead on the bazar bags ?


----------



## muchstuff

Lanaseattle said:


> Is there always a mark on the back of the zipperhead on the bazar bags ?


I believe so. Nothing on yours?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## martha margarette

Hi everyone! Can anyone help me authenticate this bbag? Your responce will highly appreciate! Thanks in advance


----------



## cbarrus

martha margarette said:


> Hi everyone! Can anyone help me authenticate this bbag? Your responce will highly appreciate! Thanks in advance



This is not authentic -sorry


----------



## balenciagafrlife

Hi all! I so want to pull the trigger on this bal bag.. 80% sure it is authentic.. but just want to make sure for my peace of mind. I dont have all the pics required.. but hopefully it will be enough?


----------



## muchstuff

balenciagafrlife said:


> Hi all! I so want to pull the trigger on this bal bag.. 80% sure it is authentic.. but just want to make sure for my peace of mind. I dont have all the pics required.. but hopefully it will be enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5003319
> View attachment 5003320
> View attachment 5003321
> View attachment 5003322
> View attachment 5003323
> View attachment 5003324
> View attachment 5003325


Welcome to TPF! Please see the post at top of the page for a link to the photos needed. You’re missing the bale, the rivet, and we need a shot of the tag back in its entirety so we can clearly see all of the font. There are photos in the link to show you how the photos should be taken.


----------



## misstrine85

Hi
I purchased this Day in 2011 or 2012 from a TPF’er. I am not unsure about the authenticity as I trust her because she is a TPF’er, but I am curious of the year it was made, if anyone can guess. I think she bought it pre-loved in 2009, if I remember correctly.

The strap broke many years ago. The bag has been carrying really heavy things. I will ask my tailor to make a new one.


----------



## muchstuff

misstrine85 said:


> Hi
> I purchased this Day in 2011 or 2012 from a TPF’er. I am not unsure about the authenticity as I trust her because she is a TPF’er, but I am curious of the year it was made, if anyone can guess. I think she bought it pre-loved in 2009, if I remember correctly.
> 
> The strap broke many years ago. The bag has been carrying really heavy things. I will ask my tailor to make a new one.


There are no defining characteristics or codes with the earlier bags so all I can say is that it's somewhere between 2005 and 2008. If it was anything other than black we could try to identify it according to colour but black was produced pretty much every year.


----------



## misstrine85

muchstuff said:


> There are no defining characteristics or codes with the earlier bags so all I can say is that it's somewhere between 2005 and 2008. If it was anything other than black we could try to identify it according to colour but black was produced pretty much every year.


Thank you again, Muchstuff. You are such a big help for me. From the pictures provided, you would also say it is authentic?


----------



## muchstuff

misstrine85 said:


> Thank you again, Muchstuff. You are such a big help for me. From the pictures provided, you would also say it is authentic?


The tags aren't very readable but yes, I'd say authentic.


----------



## misstrine85

muchstuff said:


> The tags aren't very readable but yes, I'd say authentic.


Thank you. I think it is chevre. It is different from my agneau Velo.


----------



## muchstuff

misstrine85 said:


> Thank you. I think it is chevre. It is different from my agneau Velo.


It looks like it could be but I had an 08 marine with tags that I would have sworn was chevre but was tagged as agneau so I don't even try to figure it out any more.


----------



## misstrine85

muchstuff said:


> It looks like it could be but I had an 08 marine with tags that I would have sworn was chevre but was tagged as agneau so I don't even try to figure it out any more.


Should it say somewhere inside the bag?


----------



## muchstuff

misstrine85 said:


> Should it say somewhere inside the bag?


No it won't. I had the paper tags with mine.


----------



## Aramislowell

Hi there, can someone please help me authenticate this. Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

Aramislowell said:


> Hi there, can someone please help me authenticate this. Thanks


Please see the first post at top of page in yellow for the photos needed. All pics must be clear, close up, facing the camera and posted in full size please.


----------



## Tropevoli

muchstuff said:


> Please post your pics full size, it's hard to see detail otherwise. Plus you're missing the bale, rivet and back of zipper head.



Hi @muchstuff sorry just get back to you, the bag was fake apparently, my friend just update me after I ask her for more pics of her bag, apparently she brought the bag to the store and compare it to the ones in the store, several things were different and missing even the sales said this is a good fake  she returned the bag alreadyand I just want to update you thank uuu


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> Hi @muchstuff sorry just get back to you, the bag was fake apparently, my friend just update me after I ask her for more pics of her bag, apparently she brought the bag to the store and compare it to the ones in the store, several things were different and missing even the sales said this is a good fake  she returned the bag alreadyand I just want to update you thank uuu


I suspected as much, glad to hear she was able to return it.


----------



## Tropevoli

muchstuff said:


> I suspected as much, glad to hear she was able to return it.



wow u suspected it already, we thought it looked real since the leather looked cracked pretty nice =D but we are amateur though lol, yes glad for her but very shocking since now the fake ones are very good=(


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> wow u suspected it already, we thought it looked real since the leather looked cracked pretty nice =D but we are amateur though lol, yes glad for her but very shocking since now the fake ones are very good=(


Yeah the tag looked fake but I prefer to see it in a larger format on my laptop, with the thumbnails you can’t see detail very well.


----------



## Tropevoli

muchstuff said:


> Yeah the tag looked fake but I prefer to see it in a larger format on my laptop, with the thumbnails you can’t see detail very well.



haha sure have a nice day and thanks so much


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> haha sure have a nice day and thanks so much


Any time.


----------



## rlindsay1577

I am very new here and this is my first post needing authentication of my first Balenciaga bag. I hope I attached the correct photos needed


----------



## muchstuff

rlindsay1577 said:


> I am very new here and this is my first post needing authentication of my first Balenciaga bag. I hope I attached the correct photos needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006920


Welcome to TPF! Please take a look at the post at top of the page, there's a link that shows the photos needed, and the way they should be positioned. Please post in full size, not thumbnails. All photos must be very clear, forward-facing, no angles, no bends in tags. Please be sure that all of the font is showing on the tags, you're missing the interior tag with the Balenciaga logo on it, the back of the tag isn't complete or clear enough. A pic of the bale flat to the camera would help, the link will show you what we need.


----------



## rlindsay1577

Here are more photos. The stamp inside is so hard to get to and photo The stamp reads 390160-3063-U-528147
I hope this helps! I really like this bag and everything looks good to me


----------



## cc_ara

Hi guys! asking for your help in authenticating this bazar in medium  seller said this was purchased by personal shoppers


----------



## muchstuff

rlindsay1577 said:


> Here are more photos. The stamp inside is so hard to get to and photo The stamp reads 390160-3063-U-528147
> I hope this helps! I really like this bag and everything looks good to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5007174


It's not just what the tags reads, it's the shape of the font as well. I do need to the see entire tag and straight toward the camera.  You could try taking it in two pics, the left side then the right, as long as everything ends up in the two photos clear and facing the camera. Again, please take a look at the link in the post at top of the page for the position of the bale. Please post in full size, I can't zoom in on thumb nails for detail. You have a choice when you post photos of thumbnails or full size, just click on full size.


----------



## muchstuff

Hi guys! asking for your help in authenticating this bazar in medium  seller said this was purchased by personal shoppers

View attachment 5007237


View attachment 5007238


View attachment 5007239


View attachment 5007240


View attachment 5007241


View attachment 5007242
View attachment 5007237
View attachment 5007238
View attachment 5007239
View attachment 5007240
View attachment 5007241
View attachment 5007242

[/QUOTE]
Please repost with photos in full size, tags facing the camera, close up and clear, no angles. Same with the logo on the front of the bag. You're missing a pic of the back of the zipper head.


----------



## balenciagafrlife

muchstuff said:


> Welcome to TPF! Please see the post at top of the page for a link to the photos needed. You’re missing the bale, the rivet, and we need a shot of the tag back in its entirety so we can clearly see all of the font. There are photos in the link to show you how the photos should be taken.



Hi!! Thanks for your reply!! Got more pics here!


----------



## Lanaseattle

muchstuff said:


> I believe so. Nothing on yours?


Nothing on mine no


----------



## rlindsay1577

muchstuff said:


> It's not just what the tags reads, it's the shape of the font as well. I do need to the see entire tag and straight toward the camera.  You could try taking it in two pics, the left side then the right, as long as everything ends up in the two photos clear and facing the camera. Again, please take a look at the link in the post at top of the page for the position of the bale. Please post in full size, I can't zoom in on thumb nails for detail. You have a choice when you post photos of thumbnails or full size, just click on full size.





muchstuff said:


> It's not just what the tags reads, it's the shape of the font as well. I do need to the see entire tag and straight toward the camera.  You could try taking it in two pics, the left side then the right, as long as everything ends up in the two photos clear and facing the camera. Again, please take a look at the link in the post at top of the page for the position of the bale. Please post in full size, I can't zoom in on thumb nails for detail. You have a choice when you post photos of thumbnails or full size, just click on full size.


Ok, I think I figured it out.  I really appreciate your patience. I can reattach the other photos I had sent before if you need me to.


----------



## muchstuff

balenciagafrlife said:


> Hi!! Thanks for your reply!! Got more pics here!
> View attachment 5007825
> View attachment 5007826
> View attachment 5007828
> View attachment 5007829
> View attachment 5007830
> View attachment 5007831
> View attachment 5007832


It looks good but I'm a little puzzled as to colour. The colour code is for rose aubepine but this bag looks beige. Is it just the Lighting?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Lanaseattle said:


> Nothing on mine no


Feel free to post the relevant pics here. I'd like to see your bag...


----------



## muchstuff

rlindsay1577 said:


> Ok, I think I figured it out.  I really appreciate your patience. I can reattach the other photos I had sent before if you need me to.
> View attachment 5008069
> View attachment 5008070
> View attachment 5008069
> View attachment 5008070
> View attachment 5008071
> View attachment 5008072
> View attachment 5008073


Can you get a pic of the "MADE IN ITALY" part of the tag?


----------



## rlindsay1577

muchstuff said:


> Can you get a pic of the "MADE IN ITALY" part of the tag?


----------



## muchstuff

rlindsay1577 said:


> Ok, I think I figured it out.  I really appreciate your patience. I can reattach the other photos I had sent before if you need me to.
> View attachment 5008069
> View attachment 5008070
> View attachment 5008069
> View attachment 5008070
> View attachment 5008071
> View attachment 5008072
> View attachment 5008073


Authentic in my opinion. Pretty little bag, thanks for all of the photos.


----------



## rlindsay1577

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. Pretty little bag, thanks for all of the photos.


Thank you so much and dealing with me being new and all !


----------



## muchstuff

rlindsay1577 said:


> Thank you so much and dealing with me being new and all !


No worries   , it's my pleasure.


----------



## balenciagafrlife

muchstuff said:


> It looks good but I'm a little puzzled as to colour. The colour code is for rose aubepine but this bag looks beige. Is it just the Lighting?



thanks for your patience muchstuff truly!! I think its the lighting, its so hard to capture this colour properly, and the lighting in the room is yellow hued.

would it help if i take a picture under natural sunlight? It also looks beige though. The bag itself is pink-er if that makes sense.


----------



## LuxLizzie

Please help me authenticate this bag! 
Supposedly bought 2012, and not much worn.
Fingers crossed it's real!


----------



## cbarrus

LuxLizzie said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag!
> Supposedly bought 2012, and not much worn.
> Fingers crossed it's real!



Welcome to the forum! Please see this link for pictures we need to see to authenticate.






						REQUIRED PICS for Balenciaga Authentication
					

WHAT WE NEED TO GIVE YOU THE MOST ACCURATE AUTHENTICATION OPINION: :smile:  Large and clear pictures of:  Front and back of the bag Front and back of the inside tag      Bale (curved metal hardware that attaches the strap to the bag)    Rivet (round metal stud on the back of the handle with...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## muchstuff

balenciagafrlife said:


> thanks for your patience muchstuff truly!! I think its the lighting, its so hard to capture this colour properly, and the lighting in the room is yellow hued.
> 
> would it help if i take a picture under natural sunlight? It also looks beige though. The bag itself is pink-er if that makes sense.
> 
> View attachment 5008346


Close enough, I’ve seen other pics of rose aubepine looking more beige than rose.


----------



## dignatius

Hello,

I'm wondering if this is an authentic Town bag.  Not familiar with the color and the HW appears to be silver/light color rather then bronze.  IF this is authentic, do you know the color and year?

Item name:  Authentic Balenciaga Town Bag/Medium Size/Soft Silver in EXCELLENT CONDITION 
Item no: 324454084200
Seller ID:  awesome*finds
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Good Friday

Good day authenticator,
Kindly check this clutch 
Link https://carousell.com/p/1072807173

Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

dignatius said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm wondering if this is an authentic Town bag.  Not familiar with the color and the HW appears to be silver/light color rather then bronze.  IF this is authentic, do you know the color and year?
> 
> Item name:  Authentic Balenciaga Town Bag/Medium Size/Soft Silver in EXCELLENT CONDITION
> Item no: 324454084200
> Seller ID:  awesome*finds
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-Town-Bag-Medium-Size-Soft-Silver-in-EXCELLENT-CONDITION/324454084200?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


These pictures are not good enough for authentication, please, see the first post at the top of the page, there's a link to the sample pics that we need for authentication


----------



## ksuromax

Good Friday said:


> Good day authenticator,
> Kindly check this clutch
> Link https://carousell.com/p/1072807173
> 
> Thank you


can you get a better close-up shot of the zipper head stamp?


----------



## cathead87

Hi -
Could you please tell me if this bag is authentic?

Item Name: Balenciaga City
Item Number:  264382442862 
Seller ID: purseobsessed
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/264382442862?ul_noapp=true

The seller sent additional pics:


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

cathead87 said:


> Hi -
> Could you please tell me if this bag is authentic?
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City
> Item Number:  264382442862
> Seller ID: purseobsessed
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/264382442862?ul_noapp=true
> 
> The seller sent additional pics:
> View attachment 5010177
> View attachment 5010179
> View attachment 5010180
> View attachment 5010181
> View attachment 5010182


Authentic in my opinion, great photos.


----------



## cathead87

Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

cathead87 said:


> Thank you!


Any time! Ask her if she's a TPFer, those pics were exactly the ones we ask for, in the correct format.


----------



## sammidutchgirl

Hi, 

I was wondering if someone could look over this Balenciaga bag I purchased from The RealReal. I realize it does have tags and the dust bag, but I'm still questioning it as the leather is quite crackly and I don't know if that's how it's supposed to be. I have a 2005 Black City bag, but the leather on that is a bit different. And I purchased that one at an actual designer shop, so I know it's real. 

Here is the link to the original listing and photos are below. It's a 2005 Magenta First NWT



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-w-tags-9a9k8


----------



## muchstuff

sammidutchgirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if someone could look over this Balenciaga bag I purchased from The RealReal. I realize it does have tags and the dust bag, but I'm still questioning it as the leather is quite crackly and I don't know if that's how it's supposed to be. I have a 2005 Black City bag, but the leather on that is a bit different. And I purchased that one at an actual designer shop, so I know it's real.
> 
> Here is the link to the original listing and photos are below. It's a 2005 Magenta First NWT
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-w-tags-9a9k8


What I see looks good but you're missing a pic of the tag back and the rivet. Close up and facing the camera please, no angles.


----------



## Isha.wp

Hi all.. Can anyone help me to authenticate this bag? Really appreciate for your help. Thanks!

Balenciaga City Small Metalic Edge


----------



## sammidutchgirl

muchstuff said:


> What I see looks good but you're missing a pic of the tag back and the rivet. Close up and facing the camera please, no angles.



Yes, sorry about that! This back doesn't have the rivet because it's older and here is the pic of the back of the tag.


----------



## muchstuff

sammidutchgirl said:


> Yes, sorry about that! This back doesn't have the rivet because it's older and here is the pic of the back of the tag.


The rivet is the round screw that holds the handles on. I can’t get a good look at them in the pics posted, please add a close up.


----------



## muchstuff

Isha.wp said:


> Hi all.. Can anyone help me to authenticate this bag? Really appreciate for your help. Thanks!
> 
> Balenciaga City Small Metalic Edge
> View attachment 5010764
> View attachment 5010766
> View attachment 5010767
> View attachment 5010769
> View attachment 5010770
> View attachment 5010775
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010777
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010778
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010779
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010780
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010787


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Isha.wp

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Glad to hear the good news.. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## muchstuff

Isha.wp said:


> Glad to hear the good news.. Thank you so much for your help.


My pleasure.


----------



## lilapot

Hello! I know there are a lot of pics missing but can you tell if there are red flags on this? I’ve tried asking for more pics but can’t really get clear ones. I was thinking of just getting it if there are no red flags and then checking it myself and having it authenticated after delivery. Really appreciate any help 

Item Name: Balenciaga Giant Part Time in Anthracite SGGH
Seller ID: andyscloset1990 on Carousell
Link: https://carousell.app.link/Xj3IooR4oeb

Thank you


----------



## cbarrus

lilapot said:


> Hello! I know there are a lot of pics missing but can you tell if there are red flags on this? I’ve tried asking for more pics but can’t really get clear ones. I was thinking of just getting it if there are no red flags and then checking it myself and having it authenticated after delivery. Really appreciate any help
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Giant Part Time in Anthracite SGGH
> Seller ID: andyscloset1990 on Carousell
> Link: https://carousell.app.link/Xj3IooR4oeb
> 
> Thank you



I do not see anything concerning with the pictures provided. If you are going to buy it anyway, you can repost with more pictures when you get the bag so we can verify.


----------



## sammidutchgirl

muchstuff said:


> The rivet is the round screw that holds the handles on. I can’t get a good look at them in the pics posted, please add a close up.



Sorry here is a picture of the rivet.


----------



## muchstuff

sammidutchgirl said:


> Sorry here is a picture of the rivet.


Thanks for the pics, authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## sammidutchgirl

muchstuff said:


> Thanks for the pics, authentic in my opinion.


Thank you and thanks for your patience with my photos!


----------



## muchstuff

sammidutchgirl said:


> Thank you and thanks for your patience with my photos!


Any time!


----------



## lilapot

cbarrus said:


> I do not see anything concerning with the pictures provided. If you are going to buy it anyway, you can repost with more pictures when you get the bag so we can verify.


Thank you for this. Received the bag today and I think it’s authentic but unfortunately it is in a really terrible condition not as pictured. Turned out the pictures used on the listing was from fashionphile. She said she bought it from them and that insisted the bag is not faded because it is “anthracite”. I really hope sellers  post their own pictures and not say “very minimal usage” when it is obviously so used to the point of the leather on the handle coming apart. Returned and refunded. Just putting this out there in case there are there are others like me, who tried searching for this seller on here and on google but found no results.

thanks again For the help! Really appreciated ❤


----------



## muchstuff

lilapot said:


> Thank you for this. Received the bag today and I think it’s authentic but unfortunately it is in a really terrible condition not as pictured. Turned out the pictures used on the listing was from fashionphile. She said she bought it from them and that insisted the bag is not faded because it is “anthracite”. I really hope sellers  post their own pictures and not say “very minimal usage” when it is obviously so used to the point of the leather on the handle coming apart. Returned and refunded. Just putting this out there in case there are there are others like me, who tried searching for this seller on here and on google but found no results.
> 
> thanks again For the help! Really appreciated ❤


The colour code on the tag is for anthracite.


----------



## cc_ara

Hi guys resending the pics with the zippers and serial number, please help me in authenticating this bazar medium   thanks guys!


----------



## muchstuff

cc_ara said:


> Hi guys resending the pics with the zippers and serial number, please help me in authenticating this bazar medium   thanks guys!


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Noa Sanjuan

Hello, I’m new to the site, so in advance, I'm sorry if I'm not doing this right. But I was hoping to get some help authenticating this bag that I’m considering buying. Unfortunately, the only pictures I have from the seller are these, but I hope someone might be able to help anyways


----------



## muchstuff

Noa Sanjuan said:


> Hello, I’m new to the site, so in advance, I'm sorry if I'm not doing this right. But I was hoping to get some help authenticating this bag that I’m considering buying. Unfortunately, the only pictures I have from the seller are these, but I hope someone might be able to help anyways


Hi and welcome! I'm afraid the pics aren't adequate, please see the first post at top of the page, there's a link that will show you what's needed and the positions they should be in ideally. Please repost in full size to make it easier for us to see detail.


----------



## pescado

Dear Authenticator,

Can you help to authenticate this hipbag please? Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

pescado said:


> Dear Authenticator,
> 
> Can you help to authenticate this hipbag please? Thank you very much in advance!


Please see the post at top of page for pics needed and ideally the way they should be presented. Please repost in full size and right way up.


----------



## pescado

Dear authenticator, 
Reposting as per guideline. Hope the photos are ok now. Thank you very much!


----------



## muchstuff

pescado said:


> Dear authenticator,
> Reposting as per guideline. Hope the photos are ok now. Thank you very much!


You're still missing photos, the back of the zipper head and the rivets.


----------



## pescado

muchstuff said:


> You're still missing photos, the back of the zipper head and the rivets.


 Hi, sorry.. I am not sure which the rivets are. I try to follow the guidelines but I cant seem to find it my bag. And for the back of the zipper, please see attached. Let me know if you need more photos, thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

pescado said:


> Hi, sorry.. I am not sure which the rivets are. I try to follow the guidelines but I cant seem to find it my bag. And for the back of the zipper, please see attached. Let me know if you need more photos, thank you so much!


The back of the zipper head is the opposite side to what you've attached, there are photos in the link if you would please take a look. There's also a photo of a rivet. This is the link that I mentioned that's in the top post.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## pescado

Apologies but is this okay now? Thanks again!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

pescado said:


> Apologies but is this okay now? Thanks again!!


Almost there. Did you look at the link? It clearly shows the back of the zipper head with the logo on it. Any zipper will do.


----------



## pescado

Ah! So sorry for this and thanks for guiding me!!!


----------



## muchstuff

pescado said:


> Apologies but is this okay now? Thanks again!!


There you go, authentic in my opinion, S/S 2014 gris pyrite.


----------



## pescado

muchstuff said:


> There you go, authentic in my opinion, S/S 2014 gris pyrite.


Thank you very very much for your opinion and patience


----------



## muchstuff

pescado said:


> Thank you very very much for your opinion and patience


My pleasure!


----------



## Caliyoung87

Hi @muchstuff can you help me authenticate this one!
I don’t have any other photos but can post more when I receive it.
Link: https://posh.mk/F3dICcBaveb


----------



## muchstuff

Caliyoung87 said:


> Hi @muchstuff can you help me authenticate this one!
> I don’t have any other photos but can post more when I receive it.
> Link: https://posh.mk/F3dICcBaveb
> View attachment 5017055
> View attachment 5017056
> View attachment 5017057
> View attachment 5017058
> View attachment 5017059
> View attachment 5017060


Nothing's screaming fake but we're missing the bale, rivet, back of zipper head and half the tag back. As you've already purchased please do repost with all of the necessary pics and can you please post them full size?


----------



## Caliyoung87

muchstuff said:


> Nothing's screaming fake but we're missing the bale, rivet, back of zipper head and half the tag back. As you've already purchased please do repost with all of the necessary pics and can you please post them full size?


Yes absolutely will do that ASAP once I get it  thank you @muchstuff


----------



## muchstuff

Caliyoung87 said:


> Yes absolutely will do that ASAP once I get it  thank you @muchstuff


Any time!


----------



## febibubebo

Hi dear Authenticator..

Can you help me to authenticate this balenciaga mini city edge black ghw? Thankyou very much..


----------



## muchstuff

febibubebo said:


> Hi dear Authenticator..
> 
> Can you help me to authenticate this balenciaga mini city edge black ghw? Thankyou very much..
> 
> View attachment 5017257
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017258
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017259
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017260
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017261
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017263
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017264
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017265
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017266
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017267
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017268
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017269


Can you try for a complete pic of the tag inside the pocket? You may have to turn it inside out to get it. We need it as straight as possible. Also, where was the bag purchased? Please quote your original post number when you repost.


----------



## febibubebo

muchstuff said:


> Can you try for a complete pic of the tag inside the pocket? You may have to turn it inside out to get it. We need it as straight as possible. Also, where was the bag purchased? Please quote your original post number when you repost.












I bought this bag on instagram @felliceauthentic


----------



## muchstuff

febibubebo said:


> View attachment 5017493
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017499
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017503
> 
> 
> I bought this bag on instagram @felliceauthentic


I'm extra careful with IG items. Can you please look back to your original post, pic number six, can you take another pic of that section of stitching on the strap? I'd also like to see a pic of the back of the zipper head facing the camera, no angle please.


----------



## fashionmaudel

Hello! Very excited about this one, may first Part Time!  It was listed anthracite with rgh, the color is an amazing slate blue/deep grey!  Could you authenticate before I cut the tags and it’s officially mine?  Thanks!!


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Hello! Very excited about this one, may first Part Time!  It was listed anthracite with rgh, the color is an amazing slate blue/deep grey!  Could you authenticate before I cut the tags and it’s officially mine?  Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 5017881
> View attachment 5017882
> View attachment 5017884
> View attachment 5017885
> View attachment 5017886
> View attachment 5017888
> View attachment 5017889
> View attachment 5017891
> View attachment 5017893


It looks good, I'm assuming it says "made in Italy" on the tag back?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## fashionmaudel

Yes, sorry about that. Total brain freeze and cut that part off.


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Yes, sorry about that. Total brain freeze and cut that part off.
> 
> View attachment 5017906


Thanks, 2011 if you're wondering. If the zippers are bright it's S/S, if they look more aged to match the studs it's F/W.


----------



## fashionmaudel

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, 2011 if you're wondering. If the zippers are bright it's S/S, if they look more aged to match the studs it's F/W.




Thank you!!! The bale and zippers look bright, must be s/s then. Thanks for the info. Can’t believe how pretty it is, I would have never bought it if I hadn’t seen one pic on the boards that captured the true color!  It’s soooo pretty!


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Thank you!!! The bale and zippers look bright, must be s/s then. Thanks for the info. Can’t believe how pretty it is, I would have never bought it if I hadn’t seen one pic on the boards that captured the true color!  It’s soooo pretty!


----------



## Bostonbean84

Hello just purchased this from the realreal and just wanted to check to make sure it’s real. I don’t have much experience with Balenciaga and would appreciate if someone could let me know.  Thank you !


----------



## Bostonbean84

Sorry the rest of the photos didn’t attach so it’s two parts


----------



## muchstuff

Bostonbean84 said:


> Sorry the rest of the photos didn’t attach so it’s two parts


You're missing the back of the zipper head but what I see looks fine. Nice bag.


----------



## Caliyoung87

Hi @muchstuff 

just got the bag!

here are updated photos


----------



## Bostonbean84

muchstuff said:


> You're missing the back of the zipper head but what I see looks fine. Nice bag.


Thank you so much


----------



## muchstuff

Bostonbean84 said:


> Thank you so much


Any time!


----------



## muchstuff

Caliyoung87 said:


> Hi @muchstuff
> 
> just got the bag!
> 
> here are updated photos
> 
> View attachment 5018281
> View attachment 5018282
> View attachment 5018283
> View attachment 5018284
> View attachment 5018285
> View attachment 5018286
> View attachment 5018287
> View attachment 5018288
> View attachment 5018289
> View attachment 5018290
> View attachment 5018291
> View attachment 5018292


Looks fine to me. In the future can you please make sure the photos are all right way up? Makes life a lot easier!


----------



## Caliyoung87

muchstuff said:


> Looks fine to me. In the future can you please make sure the photos are all right way up? Makes life a lot easier!


Yes absolutely! Sorry!!! My phone randomly rotated. Thank you @muchstuff as always


----------



## muchstuff

Caliyoung87 said:


> Yes absolutely! Sorry!!! My phone randomly rotated. Thank you @muchstuff as always


My pleasure!


----------



## febibubebo

muchstuff said:


> I'm extra careful with IG items. Can you please look back to your original post, pic number six, can you take another pic of that section of stitching on the strap? I'd also like to see a pic of the back of the zipper head facing the camera, no angle please.



Thankyou dear @muchstuff for getting back to me..


----------



## muchstuff

febibubebo said:


> Thankyou dear @muchstuff for getting back to me..


Authentic in my opinion, thanks for the additional pics!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## febibubebo

Thankyou so much dear..


----------



## muchstuff

febibubebo said:


> Thankyou so much dear..


My pleasure!


----------



## Sechans_221

Hi...Please help to authenticate my Balenciaga bag, which I bought from a friend of mine.

at the leather tag inside has serial code:
128523 3822
502752

at tag card mention number:
2007 1 173082 D941G 1262
and also completed with leather sample.

I also attached photo of the bag, hopefully will help to authenticate the bag.
Many thanks


----------



## cbarrus

Sechans_221 said:


> Hi...Please help to authenticate my Balenciaga bag, which I bought from a friend of mine.
> 
> at the leather tag inside has serial code:
> 128523 3822
> 502752
> 
> at tag card mention number:
> 2007 1 173082 D941G 1262
> and also completed with leather sample.
> 
> I also attached photo of the bag, hopefully will help to authenticate the bag.
> Many thanks
> 
> View attachment 5018585
> View attachment 5018586
> View attachment 5018587
> View attachment 5018588
> View attachment 5018592
> View attachment 5018593



This is not authentic - sorry


----------



## lealif

Hi!  I just purchased this Small City new in Black but it would be great if you guys could check it- I'm nervous since it's my first big bag purchase! I think I have all the pics but let me know if you need more  Thanks very much!


----------



## muchstuff

lealif said:


> Hi!  I just purchased this Small City new in Black but it would be great if you guys could check it- I'm nervous since it's my first big bag purchase! I think I have all the pics but let me know if you need more  Thanks very much!
> 
> View attachment 5019612
> View attachment 5019613
> View attachment 5019614
> View attachment 5019615
> View attachment 5019616
> View attachment 5019618
> View attachment 5019625
> View attachment 5019627


Where was it purchased from please?


----------



## lealif

muchstuff said:


> Where was it purchased from please?


Hi, this was purchased from Farfetch   Apologies, in my concern with the photos I forgot to name the site!








						Balenciaga City Tote Bag - Farfetch
					

Shop Balenciaga City tote bag




					www.farfetch.com


----------



## Tropevoli

Hi everyone. I am so excited! Finally i find this beautiful color purple. Is this authentic? Please help thanks


----------



## Sechans_221

Sechans_221 said:


> Hi...Please help to authenticate my Balenciaga bag, which I bought from a friend of mine.
> 
> at the leather tag inside has serial code:
> 128523 3822
> 502752
> 
> at tag card mention number:
> 2007 1 173082 D941G 1262
> and also completed with leather sample.
> 
> I also attached photo of the bag, hopefully will help to authenticate the bag.
> Many thanks
> 
> View attachment 5018585
> View attachment 5018586
> View attachment 5018587
> View attachment 5018588
> View attachment 5018592
> View attachment 5018593





cbarrus said:


> This is not authentic - sorry


Thank you for your kind reply...even though I'm quite sad to receive the fact 
But, if it's ok for you to share info, I really want to know how you identify it? 
many thanks


----------



## cbarrus

Sechans_221 said:


> Thank you for your kind reply...even though I'm quite sad to receive the fact
> But, if it's ok for you to share info, I really want to know how you identify it?
> many thanks



There are many things wrong with this bag, unfortunately. However, we do not share that information on here. If you look on the forum for pictures of authentic bags, you may eventually be able to tell the difference.


----------



## muchstuff

lealif said:


> Hi, this was purchased from Farfetch   Apologies, in my concern with the photos I forgot to name the site!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga City Tote Bag - Farfetch
> 
> 
> Shop Balenciaga City tote bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.farfetch.com


Thanks, authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> Hi everyone. I am so excited! Finally i find this beautiful color purple. Is this authentic? Please help thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020024
> View attachment 5020025
> View attachment 5020026
> View attachment 5020027
> View attachment 5020028
> View attachment 5020029
> View attachment 5020030
> View attachment 5020031
> View attachment 5020024
> View attachment 5020025
> View attachment 5020026
> View attachment 5020027
> View attachment 5020028
> View attachment 5020029
> View attachment 5020030
> View attachment 5020031
> View attachment 5020032
> View attachment 5020035
> View attachment 5020036
> View attachment 5020035
> View attachment 5020036


Where was your bag purchased from please? And can you post a pic of the entire bag as well?


----------



## lealif

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, authentic in my opinion.


Thank you for your help!!


----------



## muchstuff

lealif said:


> Thank you for your help!!


Any time!


----------



## Tropevoli

muchstuff said:


> Where was your bag purchased from please? And can you post a pic of the entire bag as well?



I bought it online here from online shop. I knew her for a while already. She is quite reputable in my area but i still need to make sure here to put my heart at ease . This is the entire bag photo. What do u think


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> I bought it online here from online shop. I knew her for a while already. She is quite reputable in my area but i still need to make sure here to put my heart at ease . This is the entire bag photo. What do u think
> View attachment 5020934
> View attachment 5020935
> View attachment 5020936
> View attachment 5020937
> View attachment 5020939
> View attachment 5020940
> View attachment 5020941
> View attachment 5020942
> View attachment 5020943
> View attachment 5020944
> View attachment 5020945


Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2015 rose berlingot.


----------



## Tropevoli

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2015 rose berlingot.



Thanks @muchstuff ❤️❤️❤️have a nice day. I have been looking for this color ever since. Finally find it with a good price and great condition ❤️


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> Thanks @muchstuff ❤❤❤have a nice day. I have been looking for this color ever since. Finally find it with a good price and great condition ❤


Enjoy your bag!


----------



## Mary B.

Brought from my friend 3 days ago.
Balenciaga Giant.
Serial number 115748-5669
002123

I just want to know if it's really authentic.
Thank you so much.


----------



## miumiu666

Can anyone authenticate this? Everything is consistent with the spring 2007 vert d’eau city but everything other version of the chèvre vert d’eau i’ve seen has had the color code 3444 on the back where as this one is much longer. I consider myself very good at authenticating, and using fakes for bal don’t have everything on point with only one minors detail off like this. The seller has been inactive for some time but still just love to look at this bag, is it real? Is there any reason? does this make this inauthentic? thanks!








						Balenciaga Authentic Mint Green CITY Bag In LeatherW/2-Way Hand/Shoulder/Tote  | eBay
					

��Authentic Balenciaga City Bag in Abeautiful soft Mint Green. so fresh feeling. tote/ shoulder/ crossbody. The leather is so soft.this is the larger city bag perfect size for work or play. Soft lamb skin Leather, two way zip closure, antique brass hardware, 2-way bag.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## miumiu666

Mary B. said:


> Brought from my friend 3 days ago.
> Balenciaga Giant.
> Serial number 115748-5669
> 002123
> 
> I just want to know if it's really authentic.
> Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021036
> View attachment 5021032
> View attachment 5021025
> View attachment 5021024
> View attachment 5021027
> View attachment 5021028
> View attachment 5021026
> View attachment 5021030
> View attachment 5021023
> View attachment 5021033
> View attachment 5021033


This is authentic !


----------



## cbarrus

Mary B. said:


> Brought from my friend 3 days ago.
> Balenciaga Giant.
> Serial number 115748-5669
> 002123
> 
> I just want to know if it's really authentic.
> Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021036
> View attachment 5021032
> View attachment 5021025
> View attachment 5021024
> View attachment 5021027
> View attachment 5021028
> View attachment 5021026
> View attachment 5021030
> View attachment 5021023
> View attachment 5021033
> View attachment 5021033



Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## selgsf

Hi, would like to please have this bag authenticated. City metallic edge, purchased on Mercari.  Thank you.


----------



## cbarrus

miumiu666 said:


> Can anyone authenticate this? Everything is consistent with the spring 2007 vert d’eau city but everything other version of the chèvre vert d’eau i’ve seen has had the color code 3444 on the back where as this one is much longer. I consider myself very good at authenticating, and using fakes for bal don’t have everything on point with only one minors detail off like this. The seller has been inactive for some time but still just love to look at this bag, is it real? Is there any reason? does this make this inauthentic? thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Authentic Mint Green CITY Bag In LeatherW/2-Way Hand/Shoulder/Tote  | eBay
> 
> 
> ��Authentic Balenciaga City Bag in Abeautiful soft Mint Green. so fresh feeling. tote/ shoulder/ crossbody. The leather is so soft.this is the larger city bag perfect size for work or play. Soft lamb skin Leather, two way zip closure, antique brass hardware, 2-way bag.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com



This bag looks fine to me.


----------



## cbarrus

miumiu666 said:


> This is authentic !



Hi and welcome to the forum!  Thank you for your opinion, but we do require that you have at least 500 posts before you authenticate on here. So stick around and we could probably use your help in the future when you have enough participation


----------



## muchstuff

miumiu666 said:


> This is authentic !





miumiu666 said:


> Can anyone authenticate this? Everything is consistent with the spring 2007 vert d’eau city but everything other version of the chèvre vert d’eau i’ve seen has had the color code 3444 on the back where as this one is much longer. I consider myself very good at authenticating, and using fakes for bal don’t have everything on point with only one minors detail off like this. The seller has been inactive for some time but still just love to look at this bag, is it real? Is there any reason? does this make this inauthentic? thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Authentic Mint Green CITY Bag In LeatherW/2-Way Hand/Shoulder/Tote  | eBay
> 
> 
> ��Authentic Balenciaga City Bag in Abeautiful soft Mint Green. so fresh feeling. tote/ shoulder/ crossbody. The leather is so soft.this is the larger city bag perfect size for work or play. Soft lamb skin Leather, two way zip closure, antique brass hardware, 2-way bag.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


I see that @cbarrus has responded to your ask. I’d like to add that 07 bags didn’t have colour codes, the second set of numbers in that line on the tag back are unknown to us and not relevant for authentication purposes.


----------



## muchstuff

selgsf said:


> Hi, would like to please have this bag authenticated. City metallic edge, purchased on Mercari.  Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021119
> View attachment 5021120
> View attachment 5021119
> View attachment 5021120
> View attachment 5021122
> View attachment 5021123
> View attachment 5021124
> View attachment 5021119
> View attachment 5021120
> View attachment 5021122
> View attachment 5021123
> View attachment 5021124
> View attachment 5021125
> View attachment 5021126
> View attachment 5021127
> View attachment 5021128
> View attachment 5021129
> View attachment 5021130


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## afroken

Finally found one of my HG bags and it just occurred to me that I should get it authenticated first 

Item Name: Ultraviolet G12 City
Item Number: 689396
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-gold-hardware-city-ultraviolet-689396


----------



## cbarrus

afroken said:


> Finally found one of my HG bags and it just occurred to me that I should get it authenticated first
> 
> Item Name: Ultraviolet G12 City
> Item Number: 689396
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-gold-hardware-city-ultraviolet-689396



Although there are not all the pictures required to authenticate, fashionphile is a very reputable reseller. Everything shown looks fine to me, but you can also post all the pictures needed when you receive the bag if you decide to buy.


----------



## afroken

cbarrus said:


> Although there are not all the pictures required to authenticate, fashionphile is a very reputable reseller. Everything shown looks fine to me, but you can also post all the pictures needed when you receive the bag if you decide to buy.


Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## miumiu666

muchstuff said:


> I see that @cbarrus has responded to your ask. I’d like to add that 07 bags didn’t have colour codes, the second set of numbers in that line on the tag back are unknown to us and not relevant for authentication purposes.


Thanks so much!!!! And i apologize for adding my opinion i did realize after i posted that i probably should’ve left it for someone else i’m very sorry!! 
As for the codes on the bal tags, what does the number after the n mean? And what does the second number on the back represent ?


----------



## muchstuff

miumiu666 said:


> Thanks so much!!!! And i apologize for adding my opinion i did realize after i posted that i probably should’ve left it for someone else i’m very sorry!!
> As for the codes on the bal tags, what does the number after the n mean? And what does the second number on the back represent ?


I have no idea and I don't think anyone else here does either. Batch number? Something to do with where the hide was sourced? Where the bag will be distributed? Worker number? We don't know. You'll find the same numbers on various bags so it has to be some common denominator.


----------



## Mary B.

cbarrus said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you


----------



## Mary B.

miumiu666 said:


> This is authentic !


Thank you so much


----------



## samfalstaff

Hello: I would love your opinion on this bag. I won the auction and the bag is currently in my possession. My own pictures are attached. Also, what is the year, color, and name of the bag (assuming authenticity)? Thanks so much!

Item: Bal Pourpre Gypsy
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Balenciaga-Pourpre-Gypsy-/393162300747?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=eZtA%2FSGPjbD7P6nuePu0fyQoV2I%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
Seller: ******
Edit: Well, the asterisks are a bad sign...


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Hello: I would love your opinion on this bag. I won the auction and the bag is currently in my possession. My own pictures are attached. Also, what is the year, color, and name of the bag (assuming authenticity)? Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Bal Pourpre Gypsy
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Balenciaga-Pourpre-Gypsy-/393162300747?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=eZtA%2FSGPjbD7P6nuePu0fyQoV2I%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> Seller: ******
> Edit: Well, the asterisks are a bad sign...
> View attachment 5024584
> View attachment 5024585
> View attachment 5024586
> View attachment 5024587
> View attachment 5024588
> View attachment 5024589
> View attachment 5024591
> View attachment 5024593


Authentic in my opinion, the style is called the Club, not the gypsy, I've never heard of a Bal bag by that name. Not sure why the powers that be are blacking out H.G. Bags (provided it's them selling this bag), it's a legit site but I know there was some talk awhile back about the length of time it was talking for pre-ordered (new) bags to be delivered so maybe that had something to do with it.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, the style is called the Club, not the gypsy, I've never heard of a Bal bag by that name. Not sure why the powers that be are blacking out H.G. Bags (provided it's them selling this bag), it's a legit site but I know there was some talk awhile back about the length of time it was talking for pre-ordered (new) bags to be delivered so maybe that had something to do with it.


Whew! Great, thanks. The asterisks were worrying me. What do you think about the year and color?


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Whew! Great, thanks. The asterisks were worrying me. What do you think about the year and color?


I think they're right on the colour,  F/W 09 poupre.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> I think they're right on the colour,  F/W 09 poupre.


Okay, thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Okay, thanks!


Any time.


----------



## cc_ara

Hi guys asking for you help in authenticating this balenciaga


----------



## muchstuff

cc_ara said:


> Hi guys asking for you help in authenticating this balenciaga


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## kel10

Hi there! Could someone please tell me if they think this is authentic? I'm thinking of purchasing but just want an opinion. Thank you in advance!

Name: BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic City Black
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-city-black-673512


----------



## muchstuff

kel10 said:


> Hi there! Could someone please tell me if they think this is authentic? I'm thinking of purchasing but just want an opinion. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Name: BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic City Black
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-city-black-673512


You're missing pics of the rivet, bale and back of zipper head but what I see looks good. FP is pretty reliable.


----------



## kel10

muchstuff said:


> You're missing pics of the rivet, bale and back of zipper head but what I see looks good. FP is pretty reliable.



Thank you! I knew it didn't show all of the requirements but I'm not familiar with Balenciaga and wanted someone to look at it. Thank you again for the help!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

kel10 said:


> Thank you! I knew it didn't show all of the requirements but I'm not familiar with Balenciaga and wanted someone to look at it. Thank you again for the help!


My pleasure!


----------



## WaityKatie

Please help me authenticate this as best as possible. Great price estate sale ends in 30 min! First Bal bag for me. What would you pay?


----------



## muchstuff

WaityKatie said:


> Please help me authenticate this as best as possible. Great price estate sale ends in 30 min! First Bal bag for me. What would you pay?
> View attachment 5026157
> View attachment 5026161
> View attachment 5026162
> View attachment 5026163
> View attachment 5026164
> View attachment 5026165
> View attachment 5026166


Missing some pics needed but what I see looks good.


----------



## Roxannek

Can someone kindly look at this little bag for me and tell me if it is authentic? I have had it for years and got it as a gift and was told it was a mini min twiggy? Thanks so much.


----------



## muchstuff

Roxannek said:


> Can someone kindly look at this little bag for me and tell me if it is authentic? I have had it for years and got it as a gift and was told it was a mini min twiggy? Thanks so much.
> View attachment 5027312
> View attachment 5027313
> View attachment 5027314
> View attachment 5027315
> View attachment 5027316
> View attachment 5027317
> View attachment 5027318


Does the tag front not have anything other than the first line on it? From the other details I'd guess it's an 04 pewter metallic mini Twiggy. Looks authentic to me. But a better pic of the tag front would be helpful.


----------



## Roxannek

muchstuff said:


> Does the tag front not have anything other than the first line on it? From the other details I'd guess it's an 04 pewter metallic mini Twiggy. Looks authentic to me. But a better pic of the tag front would be helpful.


There is nothing else on that metal plate on the front. Maybe this picture is better. And thank you so much


----------



## muchstuff

Roxannek said:


> There is nothing else on that metal plate on the front. Maybe this picture is better. And thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027348


Hmmm, that's odd. I may have seen that before? I can't quite remember. It could be an 05 as well, pewter metallic was done both years. @cbarrus any thoughts?


----------



## cbarrus

muchstuff said:


> Hmmm, that's odd. I may have seen that before? I can't quite remember. It could be an 05 as well, pewter metallic was done both years. @cbarrus any thoughts?



Looks authentic to me. It could be 04 or early 05.  I don't remember seeing a metal tag like that, but there were definitely some anomalies in the early years. I would think that a metallic bag would have an all leather tag, but everything else checks out.


----------



## muchstuff

cbarrus said:


> Looks authentic to me. It could be 04 or early 05.  I don't remember seeing a metal tag like that, but there were definitely some anomalies in the early years. I would think that a metallic bag would have an all leather tag, but everything else checks out.


I've seen both leather and metal tags on these guys.


----------



## Roxannek

muchstuff said:


> I've seen both leather and metal tags on these guys.


Thank y’all both so much. I appreciate your help.


----------



## muchstuff

Roxannek said:


> Thank y’all both so much. I appreciate your help.


Any time!


----------



## xdsgrs

Hi everyone! Could you please authenticate this grey city bag? I bought it in an online store for secondhand bags, which also issued a certificate of authenticity. However, I am still a little unsure. The bag came without a mirror, but with the original dust bag. Thank you!


----------



## MarissaAnneMink

Hi All,
I just brought this Work GSH from the bay. There's no red flag in my eyes but hoping you would be able to authenticate this for me.


----------



## cbarrus

xdsgrs said:


> Hi everyone! Could you please authenticate this grey city bag? I bought it in an online store for secondhand bags, which also issued a certificate of authenticity. However, I am still a little unsure. The bag came without a mirror, but with the original dust bag. Thank you!
> View attachment 5027712
> View attachment 5027713
> View attachment 5027714
> View attachment 5027715
> View attachment 5027717
> View attachment 5027718
> View attachment 5027726
> View attachment 5027727
> View attachment 5027720
> View attachment 5027721
> View attachment 5027722
> View attachment 5027724



This looks fine to me. Where was it purchased?


----------



## cbarrus

MarissaAnneMink said:


> Hi All,
> I just brought this Work GSH from the bay. There's no red flag in my eyes but hoping you would be able to authenticate this for me.
> 
> View attachment 5027752
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027753
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027754
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027755
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027756
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027757
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027758
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027774



Authentic, in my opinion.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## xdsgrs

cbarrus said:


> This looks fine to me. Where was it purchased?


Thank you for the fast response! It's from thevintagebar.com


----------



## MarissaAnneMink

cbarrus said:


> Authentic, in my opinion.



Thank you for your help  Looking at the leather and tag, do you know what year this is likely to be? I managed to narrow it down to 09, 10, 11 (based on G21 in production between 07-11, but there's no pocket on the mirror - Discontinued on 08).


----------



## cbarrus

MarissaAnneMink said:


> Thank you for your help  Looking at the leather and tag, do you know what year this is likely to be? I managed to narrow it down to 09, 10, 11 (based on G21 in production between 07-11, but there's no pocket on the mirror - Discontinued on 08).



@muchstuff is better at this than me. re: post 17863


----------



## muchstuff

cbarrus said:


> @muchstuff is better at this than me. re: post 17863





MarissaAnneMink said:


> Thank you for your help  Looking at the leather and tag, do you know what year this is likely to be? I managed to narrow it down to 09, 10, 11 (based on G21 in production between 07-11, but there's no pocket on the mirror - Discontinued on 08).


No pocket likely narrows it down to between 09-11 although there were the odd 08 bags with pockets on the mirrors. Can't be 2011 because there "made in Italy" is lower case. So best guess is 09-10 and looking at the leather if I had to make a choice I'd say 2010. Can't say for certain though.


----------



## MarissaAnneMink

muchstuff said:


> No pocket likely narrows it down to between 09-11 although there were the odd 08 bags with pockets on the mirrors. Can't be 2011 because there "made in Italy" is lower case. So best guess is 09-10 and looking at the leather if I had to make a choice I'd say 2010. Can't say for certain though.



Thank you @muchstuff I've been researching and looking at the leathers and think it's 2010 too. It's really is a process of elimination. I didn't ask the seller because she listed this as a City Tote not a Work so I assumed she wouldn't remember what year it was. But so glad to add her to my Bal Family.


----------



## muchstuff

MarissaAnneMink said:


> Thank you @muchstuff I've been researching and looking at the leathers and think it's 2010 too. It's really is a process of elimination. I didn't ask the seller because she listed this as a City Tote not a Work so I assumed she wouldn't remember what year it was. But so glad to add her to my Bal Family.


2010 leather is one of my favourite agneaus!


----------



## MarissaAnneMink

muchstuff said:


> 2010 leather is one of my favourite agneaus!



It's definitely the thickest and most buttery Bal in my collection . Other Bal I have are 08 (quite veiny IMO), 14 (best of the newer leathers IMO), 16 (quite shiny, but not the worst). I also had a 13 Bleu Mineral, which was quite thin.


----------



## muchstuff

MarissaAnneMink said:


> It's definitely the thickest and most buttery Bal in my collection . Other Bal I have are 08 (quite veiny IMO), 14 (best of the newer leathers IMO), 16 (quite shiny, but not the worst). I also had a 13 Bleu Mineral, which was quite thin.


Interesting to hear your opinions of the newer leathers, I see some bags that have broken in and the leathers look quite nice but I never remember to keep track of the years.


----------



## mrt91592

Hi everyone! I’m trying to purchase my first premier designer bag. I’ve been stalking Fashionphile but found this Mini that I LOVE on eBay. The color is perfect for me. My one concern is the price seems too good to be true. What do you all think? I’m just worried because it’s non-returnable.  









						100% Authentic Balenciaga mini city bag  | eBay
					

<p>100% Authentic Balenciaga mini city bag. Condition is "Pre-owned". Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.</p>



					www.ebay.com


----------



## muchstuff

mrt91592 said:


> Hi everyone! I’m trying to purchase my first premier designer bag. I’ve been stalking Fashionphile but found this Mini that I LOVE on eBay. The color is perfect for me. My one concern is the price seems too good to be true. What do you all think? I’m just worried because it’s non-returnable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% Authentic Balenciaga mini city bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>100% Authentic Balenciaga mini city bag. Condition is "Pre-owned". Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.</p>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


While nothing looks suspicious most of the photos needed for authentication are missing. Please see link below for pics needed...the details required must be shown close up, clear and facing the camera, no angles or bends in tags.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## ArteT

Hi everyone  I'm new to the forum because  i'm nearly to buy my firts Balenciaga classic city

Please can someone authenticate this for me?  
Thanks in advance. 

ITEM: BALENCIAGA Classic City
Link: https://www.subito.it/abbigliamento-accessori/balenciaga-classic-city-originale-rovigo-378612113.htm

These are the photos I got from the seller


----------



## muchstuff

ArteT said:


> Hi everyone  I'm new to the forum because  i'm nearly to buy my firts Balenciaga classic city
> 
> Please can someone authenticate this for me?
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ITEM: BALENCIAGA Classic City
> Link: https://www.subito.it/abbigliamento-accessori/balenciaga-classic-city-originale-rovigo-378612113.htm
> 
> These are the photos I got from the seller
> View attachment 5030954
> View attachment 5030956
> View attachment 5030957
> 
> 
> View attachment 5030913
> 
> 
> View attachment 5030914
> 
> 
> View attachment 5030916
> 
> 
> View attachment 5030917
> 
> 
> View attachment 5030918


Hi and welcome!  Unfortunately these photos aren't good enough. While they show the details needed they're either at an angle where you can't see properly or they're blurry. The tag back is missing the bottom line that says "MADE IN ITALY". The tag front and the back of the zipper head are blurry. The rivet is only partially visible. Please see the link in the first post at top of the page for examples of the pics we need, close up, clear, facing the camera, no angles. When you repost please post in full size, not thumbnails.


----------



## ArteT

muchstuff said:


> Hi and welcome!  Unfortunately these photos aren't good enough. While they show the details needed they're either at an angle where you can't see properly or they're blurry. The tag back is missing the bottom line that says "MADE IN ITALY". The tag front and the back of the zipper head are blurry. The rivet is only partially visible. Please see the link in the first post at top of the page for examples of the pics we need, close up, clear, facing the camera, no angles. When you repost please post in full size, not thumbnails.




Thanks for the reply!  I figured it wasn't good , I asked the seller for better photos but I haven't had them yet, hope he will be cooperative


----------



## muchstuff

ArteT said:


> Thanks for the reply!  I figured it wasn't good , I asked the seller for better photos but I haven't had them yet, hope he will be cooperative


I don't see anything glaringly obvious re: it being a fake but I really can't confirm without better pics, sorry!


----------



## ArteT

muchstuff said:


> I don't see anything glaringly obvious re: it being a fake but I really can't confirm without better pics, sorry!



yep I understand,  I’ll add new pics as soon as I can  Thanks again


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

ArteT said:


> yep I understand,  I’ll add new pics as soon as I can  Thanks again


Any time.


----------



## lilapot

Hello! Just received this bag and thought it’s really pretty. Can the experts help authenticate it?  sorry was having trouble taking a pic of the datecode. If this won’t do, i’ll retake.

item: Balenciaga Ville XXS in Blue

thank you so much xx


----------



## muchstuff

lilapot said:


> Hello! Just received this bag and thought it’s really pretty. Can the experts help authenticate it?  sorry was having trouble taking a pic of the datecode. If this won’t do, i’ll retake.
> 
> item: Balenciaga Ville XXS in Blue
> 
> thank you so much xx
> 
> View attachment 5031232
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031233
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031234
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031235
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031236
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031237
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031238


 I’m not conversant with the Ville TBH. Can you post a pic of the MADE IN ITALY part of the interior tag, facing the camera up close, a better pic of the zipperhead, close up and clear, and there should be an interior tag with the Bal logo on it as well. Are there any rivets that you can see hold the handles on? If so a pic of at least one please. And a shot of the interior. Please quote your original post number when you repost.


----------



## ArteT

Here I am again with more pics, the best I got from the seller, I hope they are enough, I can't ask for more


----------



## muchstuff

ArteT said:


> Here I am again with more pics, the best I got from the seller, I hope they are enough, I can't ask for more
> 
> View attachment 5031721
> View attachment 5031706
> View attachment 5031707
> View attachment 5031709
> View attachment 5031710
> View attachment 5031712
> View attachment 5031717
> View attachment 5031719
> View attachment 5031720
> 
> View attachment 5031715


I think you're fine, authentic in my opinion.


----------



## ArteT

muchstuff said:


> I think you're fine, authentic in my opinion.



Thank you sooo much


----------



## muchstuff

ArteT said:


> Thank you sooo much


My pleasure!


----------



## kerryisntreal

Hello! I have a question about this GSH work on TRR - since it's TRR they don't have nearly enough pics for authentication, but something seems "off" to me and I'm wondering if what they do have is enough of an indicator at least to determine it's *not* authentic:



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/balenciaga-motocross-giant-21-work-bag-9gyiw
		


Mostly suspect of this tag and what's visible of the rivets - detail here:


----------



## muchstuff

kerryisntreal said:


> Hello! I have a question about this GSH work on TRR - since it's TRR they don't have nearly enough pics for authentication, but something seems "off" to me and I'm wondering if what they do have is enough of an indicator at least to determine it's *not* authentic:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/balenciaga-motocross-giant-21-work-bag-9gyiw
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly suspect of this tag and what's visible of the rivets - detail here:
> View attachment 5032658
> View attachment 5032659


It's sold, did you buy it? TBH I can't say for certain either way based on these pics. I know the rivet is suspect but if the other ones were fine I'd say it was an anomaly, there have been others. Same with the tag, it's not off enough for me to judge solely on that. Too many outliers in the older bags.


----------



## kerryisntreal

muchstuff said:


> It's sold, did you buy it? TBH I can't say for certain either way based on these pics. I know the rivet is suspect but if the other ones were fine I'd say it was an anomaly, there have been others. Same with the tag, it's not off enough for me to judge solely on that. Too many outliers in the older bags.


Nope, wasn't me that bought it. Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## muchstuff

kerryisntreal said:


> Nope, wasn't me that bought it. Thanks for taking a look!


I guess we'll never know...


----------



## fannypacklady719

MarissaAnneMink said:


> It's definitely the thickest and most buttery Bal in my collection . Other Bal I have are 08 (quite veiny IMO), 14 (best of the newer leathers IMO), 16 (quite shiny, but not the worst). I also had a 13 Bleu Mineral, which was quite thin.


It is actually pretty cool that you own a 08 Bal. I always thought these have been quite underrated.


----------



## Coralquartz

Hi everyone! Just got this today from TRR and would love to get an opinion on it...the single thread whipstitch on the handle is worrying me, but would someone really go to the trouble of faking something so textured?


----------



## muchstuff

Coralquartz said:


> Hi everyone! Just got this today from TRR and would love to get an opinion on it...the single thread whipstitch on the handle is worrying me, but would someone really go to the trouble of faking something so textured?
> View attachment 5034818
> View attachment 5034821
> View attachment 5034822
> View attachment 5034823
> View attachment 5034824
> View attachment 5034816
> View attachment 5034817
> View attachment 5034818
> View attachment 5034820
> View attachment 5034821
> View attachment 5034822
> View attachment 5034823
> View attachment 5034824


You’re fine, the double whip stitching is only on giant hardware bags.


----------



## Coralquartz

muchstuff said:


> You’re fine, the double whip stitching is only on giant hardware bags.


Ohhhh that explains it, I was comparing it to my others and they’re all giant hardware! Thank you! And also thanks for enabling my purchase


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Coralquartz said:


> Ohhhh that explains it, I was comparing it to my others and they’re all giant hardware! Thank you! And also thanks for enabling my purchase


 Check out that Velo on TRR.


----------



## Coralquartz

muchstuff said:


> Check out that Velo on TRR.


YOU ARE KILLING ME


----------



## muchstuff

Coralquartz said:


> YOU ARE KILLING ME


I love the Velo! Your weirdo needs company...


----------



## MarissaAnneMink

fannypacklady719 said:


> It is actually pretty cool that you own a 08 Bal. I always thought these have been quite underrated.



Thanks, it's actually a Vert Thyme. The only coloured Bal in my collection at the moment, all the others are black. I keep thinking that I about selling it but worried that I will get 'seller regrets', I'm still regretting my decision to sell a Bal Papier A6 in Rouge Pourpre and it's been 2 years since I've sold it...


----------



## divnanata

Hello! I did an impulse purchase (not always the best thing to do) of a pink regular hardware Velo From a large eBay retailer from Japan that offers returns. They claim to have multiple people authenticating before they list items. But I am unfamiliar with regular hardware and comparing the features of these bags to my authentic giant hardware bags is confusing.Things like the comfort pad that the strap threads to are different? The Velo's comfort pad is much smaller that that of my pink giant gold hardware City bag. And the strap itself is narrower. But I have no idea if this is standard in Velo's. The bag did not come with any paperwork. One thing that bothers me is that it smells musty like it is a little mildewed. This could be from storage and I might be able to Febreeze it? I can't imagine the seller brazenly posting the images in the eBay listing but who knows?

Thank you for any help. If the bag is fake I want to report it to eBay.

Auth BALENCIAGA The Velo 235216 Pink Leather Handbag


----------



## divnanata

divnanata said:


> Hello! I did an impulse purchase (not always the best thing to do) of a pink regular hardware Velo From a large eBay retailer from Japan that offers returns. They claim to have multiple people authenticating before they list items. But I am unfamiliar with regular hardware and comparing the features of these bags to my authentic giant hardware bags is confusing.Things like the comfort pad that the strap threads to are different? The Velo's comfort pad is much smaller that that of my pink giant gold hardware City bag. And the strap itself is narrower. But I have no idea if this is standard in Velo's. The bag did not come with any paperwork. One thing that bothers me is that it smells musty like it is a little mildewed. This could be from storage and I might be able to Febreeze it? I can't imagine the seller brazenly posting the images in the eBay listing but who knows?
> 
> Thank you for any help. If the bag is fake I want to report it to eBay.
> 
> Auth BALENCIAGA The Velo 235216 Pink Leather Handbag


----------



## divnanata

I’m trying to link to the eBay listing but I don’t know how to. Here are some photos from the listing.


----------



## muchstuff

Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2011 cyclamen.


----------



## divnanata

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2011 cyclamen.


Oh thank you so much! Then I will keep it!


----------



## muchstuff

divnanata said:


> Oh thank you so much! Then I will keep it!


Any time!


----------



## afroken

Hello! This rouge cardinal has caught my eye for a long while now. Can someone check to see if it's authentic?

Item Name: Small City in Rouge Cardinal
Item Number: OC1506
Seller ID: poshbagboutique
Link: https://www.poshbagboutique.com/collections/all-bags/products/balenciaga-oc1506

If authentic, is this part of the FW17 collection based on the "A"?

Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> Hello! This rouge cardinal has caught my eye for a long while now. Can someone check to see if it's authentic?
> 
> Item Name: Small City in Rouge Cardinal
> Item Number: OC1506
> Seller ID: poshbagboutique
> Link: https://www.poshbagboutique.com/collections/all-bags/products/balenciaga-oc1506
> 
> If authentic, is this part of the FW17 collection based on the "A"?
> 
> Thank you so much!


I don't see any glaring inconsistencies but we're missing the rivet, back of zipper head, and bale. Yes, it would be 2017.


----------



## afroken

muchstuff said:


> I don't see any glaring inconsistencies but we're missing the rivet, back of zipper head, and bale. Yes, it would be 2017.


Thanks so much!!


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> Thanks so much!!


My pleasure.


----------



## luba

Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? In the early 2000s I purchased directly from the Balenciaga store. This is the first time I purchased a bag on eBay. Here's the link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Balenciaga-City-Graffiti-Small-Retail-2300/224384885562?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

I just tried to upload all my photos but it said the upload failed and will have to be resolved by the administrator before I can upload again.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## luba

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure.


How were you able to upload your photos? I got a message that my files could not be written to the server and that an administrator has to resolve it.


----------



## muchstuff

luba said:


> How were you able to upload your photos? I got a message that my files could not be written to the server and that an administrator has to resolve it.


Yeah that’s been going on for a couple of days or so. There have been some website issues that Vlad’s working on. What I see looks OK but as you know you’re missing some important pics. I had some success screen shotting my pics and using the screen shots to upload.


----------



## Pearle

Hi I'm new so clueless on how to post & the formats or even retrieving my member ID no. Please enlighten me. Thanks


----------



## Tropevoli

Anyone knows what color is this ? Seller said 2009. I said it doesnt look like mandarin orange in 2009. Then seller got mad. I am still curious what color is this


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> Anyone knows what color is this ? Seller said 2009. I said it doesnt look like mandarin orange in 2009. Then seller got mad. I am still curious what color is this


Without commenting on authenticity, S/S 2012 rose blush.


----------



## Tropevoli

muchstuff said:


> Without commenting on authenticity, S/S 2012 rose blush.



Thanks dear. It does look kinda orange but not right. The seller insisting it is 2009 and very rude and she thinks im a smarty pants to said it is not 2009 since she is the seller and she knows everything but she doesnt know u all here are gods of balenciaga ❤️hehe thanks


----------



## muchstuff

Pearle said:


> Hi I'm new so clueless on how to post & the formats or even retrieving my member ID no. Please enlighten me. Thanks


Hi and welcome! You can start by reading the post at top of the page, in yellow. There’s a link that will show you the photos needed and the position we prefer them in. 
Once you have your photos click on attach files to upload them. Please choose full size once you have all of them uploaded.


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> Thanks dear. It does look kinda orange but not right. The seller insisting it is 2009 and very rude and she thinks im a smarty pants to said it is not 2009 since she is the seller and she knows everything but she doesnt know u all here are gods of balenciaga ❤hehe thanks


 Any time!


----------



## Pearle

muchstuff said:


> Hi and welcome! You can start by reading the post at top of the page, in yellow. There’s a link that will show you the photos needed and the position we prefer them in.
> Once you have your photos click on attach files to upload them. Please choose full size once you have all of them uploaded.


----------



## Pearle

Thank you I'm still learning. Hopefully will master it quickly


----------



## Ilamhh

Hello lovelies. Hope you are all well and safe. Would you mind helping me authenticate this Balenciaga City Metallic Edge?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## luba

Here are the images. I was finally able to upload them. Thank you in advance!


----------



## platinum_babie

Hello, I just received this courier from vestairw collective. I was hoping it was going to be a very foncé from 2007 but after I received it I'm not so sure anymore. Thoughts? Any other pictures needed?

The pics are taken outside in daylight.


----------



## annaspanna33

Hi, 
Please could you kindly help authenticate this?


----------



## muchstuff

Ilamhh said:


> Hello lovelies. Hope you are all well and safe. Would you mind helping me authenticate this Balenciaga City Metallic Edge?
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038362
> View attachment 5038363
> View attachment 5038364
> View attachment 5038376
> View attachment 5038377
> View attachment 5038378
> View attachment 5038379
> View attachment 5038380
> View attachment 5038382
> View attachment 5038383
> View attachment 5038384
> View attachment 5038386


Can you post a clearer pic of the tag back, facing straight to the camera please? Also a clear, close up pic of the rivet, these pics are a tad blurry. Please reference your original post number when you repost.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

luba said:


> Here are the images. I was finally able to upload them. Thank you in advance!


Looks authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

platinum_babie said:


> Hello, I just received this courier from vestairw collective. I was hoping it was going to be a very foncé from 2007 but after I received it I'm not so sure anymore. Thoughts? Any other pictures needed?
> 
> The pics are taken outside in daylight.


Not sure what else it could be, looks like 07 leather to me. You could try putting it on the "ID this" thread?


----------



## muchstuff

annaspanna33 said:


> Hi,
> Please could you kindly help authenticate this?


Where was this purchased please?


----------



## elfira

Hello,
Is this bag authentic?

Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...-/143987918603?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

code: 173084 001013

Thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

elfira said:


> Hello,
> Is this bag authentic?
> 
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...-/143987918603?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286
> 
> code: 173084 001013
> 
> Thank you.


Please see the post at top of the page for a link to the photos needed.


----------



## annaspanna33

muchstuff said:


> Where was this purchased please?


It was TK Maxx - bargain price but subsequently having doubts over authenticity!


----------



## muchstuff

annaspanna33 said:


> It was TK Maxx - bargain price but subsequently having doubts over authenticity!


I think you're fine. The extra "O" at the end of the first line on the tag back denotes an outlet bag from what we've been able to figure out.


----------



## annaspanna33

muchstuff said:


> I think you're fine. The extra "O" at the end of the first line on the tag back denotes an outlet bag from what we've been able to figure out.


Great, thanks so much!


----------



## muchstuff

annaspanna33 said:


> Great, thanks so much!


My pleasure.


----------



## elfira

Hello,
I am thinking of buying this bag on eBay. Do you all think it’s authentic?





__





						eBay
					





					vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com
				












						Authentic BALENCIAGA Classic City 2Way Hand Shoulder Bag Leather Blue B7746  | eBay
					

Pocket Inside Pocket have a little dingy,rubbed,Outside Pocket have a little dingy,rubbed. Outside Condition rubbed,a little dingy,cracks. Leather dingy,rubbed. Handle/Strap dingy,rubbed,a little cracks.



					www.ebay.com
				




They didn’t have any pictures of the zipper underside.

Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

elfira said:


> Hello,
> I am thinking of buying this bag on eBay. Do you all think it’s authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic BALENCIAGA Classic City 2Way Hand Shoulder Bag Leather Blue B7746  | eBay
> 
> 
> Pocket Inside Pocket have a little dingy,rubbed,Outside Pocket have a little dingy,rubbed. Outside Condition rubbed,a little dingy,cracks. Leather dingy,rubbed. Handle/Strap dingy,rubbed,a little cracks.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn’t have any pictures of the zipper underside.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5041813
> View attachment 5041814
> View attachment 5041815
> View attachment 5041816
> View attachment 5041817
> View attachment 5041818
> View attachment 5041819


you are missing the zipper head underneanth, but all other markers look good


----------



## MarissaAnneMink

Hi
I know I know, this is the 2nd bag in a month. But also found this on the Bay for quite a good price as there's no shoulder strap. Everything looks fine to my eyes apart from it being one of the driest leather ever, but from searching the forum it sounds like a common issue with this colour. That's if this is authentic.
Could you please authenticate this Part Time 11 Papyrus for me?

Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

MarissaAnneMink said:


> Hi
> I know I know, this is the 2nd bag in a month. But also found this on the Bay for quite a good price as there's no shoulder strap. Everything looks fine to my eyes apart from it being one of the driest leather ever, but from searching the forum it sounds like a common issue with this colour. That's if this is authentic.
> Could you please authenticate this Part Time 11 Papyrus for me?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5042043
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042044
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042045
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042046
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042047
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042049


Authentic in my opinion. I had a papyrus Day, also dry.


----------



## MarissaAnneMink

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. I had a papyrus Day, also dry.



Yay! Thank you, now off to try and work out how to get a replacement strap...from my searches it looks like it's difficult. But at least the part time go over the shoulder I hardly ever use the long strap on my City so maybe it doesn't really matter. 

The leather was so dry I did have a moment of shock when I pulled it out of the box. I've give it a bit a gentle clean and moisturise so it's a bit better now but my god, it was crispy dry. But it's just such a beautiful colour, I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## muchstuff

MarissaAnneMink said:


> Yay! Thank you, now off to try and work out how to get a replacement strap...from my searches it looks like it's difficult. But at least the part time go over the shoulder I hardly ever use the long strap on my City so maybe it doesn't really matter.
> 
> The leather was so dry I did have a moment of shock when I pulled it out of the box. I've give it a bit a gentle clean and moisturise so it's a bit better now but my god, it was crispy dry. But it's just such a beautiful colour, I couldn't pass it up.


I found I couldn't get it to moisturize completely, I suspect because around that time it was said that Bal started using a protective layer on their bags. Although others have had colours of the same season that didn't have papyrus' dryness issues.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## MarissaAnneMink

muchstuff said:


> I found I couldn't get it to moisturize completely, I suspect because around that time it was said that Bal started using a protective layer on their bags. Although others have had colours of the same season that didn't have papyrus' dryness issues.


 
I know, I've also seen other Papyrus on here that looks buttery with good leather. It seem like there's an issue with some batches of Papyrus leather, something to do with the dye maybe?   I had a 2012 Bleu Indigo and I remember that being thick and buttery, but then my 2013 Bleu Mineral was quite thin and dry. So I wonder what Bal were doing to their dye, process, coating etc. during those years.


----------



## muchstuff

MarissaAnneMink said:


> I know, I've also seen other Papyrus on here that looks buttery with good leather. It seem like there's an issue with some batches of Papyrus leather, something to do with the dye maybe?   I had a 2012 Bleu Indigo and I remember that being thick and buttery, but then my 2013 Bleu Mineral was quite thin and dry. So I wonder what Bal were doing to their dye, process, coating etc. during those years.


It was a coating I think, but I'm unsure as to exactly which season. I've yet to see a papyrus that didn't look dry to me.


----------



## luba

muchstuff said:


> Looks authentic in my opinion.


Thank you. The inside label looked different than what I've seen before, but I guess they changed it.


----------



## muchstuff

luba said:


> Thank you. The inside label looked different than what I've seen before, but I guess they changed it.


More than once.


----------



## June-

Could you please authenticate this?
Tia


----------



## ksuromax

June- said:


> Could you please authenticate this?
> Tia
> 
> View attachment 5043718
> View attachment 5043719
> View attachment 5043720
> View attachment 5043721
> View attachment 5043722
> View attachment 5043723
> View attachment 5043724
> View attachment 5043725
> View attachment 5043726


Authentic in my opinion


----------



## momikei

Hello, can someone kindly help to authenticate this bag. I’m interested to buy this bag, but not sure if this bag is authentic. Thank you!

Item Name: Balenciaga Papier
Item Number: -
Seller Name: designerguy212
Link:








						Balenciaga Papier Black Leather Tote Bag 338582  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga Papier Black Leather Tote Bag 338582 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## muchstuff

momikei said:


> Hello, can someone kindly help to authenticate this bag. I’m interested to buy this bag, but not sure if this bag is authentic. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Papier
> Item Number: -
> Seller Name: designerguy212
> Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Papier Black Leather Tote Bag 338582  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga Papier Black Leather Tote Bag 338582 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


What I see looks OK but I'd like to see a pic of the back of the zipper head and a rivet. If you get more pics please quote your original post number when you repost.


----------



## Asphodel

Hello, I came across this pretty colour and was hoping to get it authenticated. Thanks for having a look!


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Hello, I came across this pretty colour and was hoping to get it authenticated. Thanks for having a look!
> 
> View attachment 5045414
> View attachment 5045416
> View attachment 5045417
> View attachment 5045418
> View attachment 5045419
> View attachment 5045420


Authentic in my opinion, F/W 08 dark magenta/amethyst.


----------



## peacebabe

muchstuff said:


> It was a coating I think, but I'm unsure as to exactly which season. I've yet to see a papyrus that didn't look dry to me.



I used to have a Papyrus Folk with buttery leather too !!!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> I used to have a Papyrus Folk with buttery leather too !!!


Well there you go! I’d love to see a buttery papyrus!


----------



## cc_ara

Hey guys asking for your help in authenticating this balenciaga  thank u so much, haven’t seen this model in two colors/material


----------



## cc_ara

cc_ara said:


> Hey guys asking for your help in authenticating this balenciaga  thank u so much, haven’t seen this model in two colors/material


----------



## muchstuff

cc_ara said:


> Hey guys asking for your help in authenticating this balenciaga  thank u so much, haven’t seen this model in two colors/material


Can you please post a rivet?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

Asphodel said:


> Hello, I came across this pretty colour and was hoping to get it authenticated. Thanks for having a look!
> 
> View attachment 5045414
> View attachment 5045416
> View attachment 5045417
> View attachment 5045418
> View attachment 5045419
> View attachment 5045420


good lord, what a colour! what a find! enjoy!


----------



## kerryisntreal

I took a chance on the seeming 04 eggplant city w an A tag on Tradesy (https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciaga-classic-city-purple-leather-satchel/28906400/). Pics attached are mine - can I get your opinion on it? TIA!  














FWIW, everything _feels_ ok IRL... I’m mostly surprised at how nearly-unworn the bag/color seems. I had an eggplant first I let go late last year (which was def more worn in), but comparing this to my old pics of the first in daylight, they are both that dark saturated purple


----------



## ksuromax

kerryisntreal said:


> I took a chance on the seeming 04 eggplant city w an A tag on Tradesy (https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciaga-classic-city-purple-leather-satchel/28906400/). Pics attached are mine - can I get your opinion on it? TIA!
> View attachment 5045826
> 
> View attachment 5045825
> View attachment 5045827
> View attachment 5045828
> View attachment 5045829
> View attachment 5045830
> View attachment 5045831
> View attachment 5045832
> View attachment 5045833
> View attachment 5045834
> View attachment 5045835
> View attachment 5045836
> 
> FWIW, everything _feels_ ok IRL... I’m mostly surprised at how nearly-unworn the bag/color seems. I had an eggplant first I let go late last year (which was def more worn in), but comparing this to my old pics of the first in daylight, they are both that dark saturated purple


what i see looks good, but i guess the card does not belong to this bag, A-tag stands for SS 2005 (and flat rivets are correct for that season)
@muchstuff what purple could this be??


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> what i see looks good, but i guess the card does not belong to this bag, A-tag stands for SS 2005 (and flat rivets are correct for that season)
> @muchstuff what purple could this be??


I’m not home and want to see the purple on my Mac. There’s no 05 purple that I’m aware of, I think it’s more likely an eggplant bag ended up with an A tag but it doesn’t look like a typical eggplant on my phone.


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, F/W 08 dark magenta/amethyst.


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Thank you!


Most welcome.


----------



## Asphodel

ksuromax said:


> good lord, what a colour! what a find! enjoy!


Didn’t end up purchasing it  the colour was much more faded in real life and for the price they wanted, I’d rather wait for a city or a velo on my list of wanted bags and colours.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> what i see looks good, but i guess the card does not belong to this bag, A-tag stands for SS 2005 (and flat rivets are correct for that season)
> @muchstuff what purple could this be??





kerryisntreal said:


> I took a chance on the seeming 04 eggplant city w an A tag on Tradesy (https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciaga-classic-city-purple-leather-satchel/28906400/). Pics attached are mine - can I get your opinion on it? TIA!
> View attachment 5045826
> 
> View attachment 5045825
> View attachment 5045827
> View attachment 5045828
> View attachment 5045829
> View attachment 5045830
> View attachment 5045831
> View attachment 5045832
> View attachment 5045833
> View attachment 5045834
> View attachment 5045835
> View attachment 5045836
> 
> FWIW, everything _feels_ ok IRL... I’m mostly surprised at how nearly-unworn the bag/color seems. I had an eggplant first I let go late last year (which was def more worn in), but comparing this to my old pics of the first in daylight, they are both that dark saturated purple


Well it's certainly more saturated than any eggplant I've seen (I had a City at one point but nothing like this). I went through some of the reference posts and even a pic of an eggplant taken in 07 isn't nearly as dark. Most eggplant leather I've seen is smoother, or of it's wrinkled it has a different texture than this. But if this is an almost new bag that could account for it. The details seem correct to me other than it having an A tag but there were anomalies back in the day and maybe it's possible a next season tag got slapped on. I'm going to chat with Corey...


----------



## kerryisntreal

muchstuff said:


> Well it's certainly more saturated than any eggplant I've seen (I had a City at one point but nothing like this). I went through some of the reference posts and even a pic of an eggplant taken in 07 isn't nearly as dark. Most eggplant leather I've seen is smoother, or of it's wrinkled it has a different texture than this. But if this is an almost new bag that could account for it. The details seem correct to me other than it having an A tag but there were anomalies back in the day and maybe it's possible a next season tag got slapped on. I'm going to chat with Corey...
> 
> View attachment 5045999


Trying to capture the color a bit better than in my original pics, as they were indeed pretty dark (sorry). This is a bit closer  to what it’s like IRL. It does look quite like the pic you attached here.


----------



## muchstuff

kerryisntreal said:


> Trying to capture the color a bit better than in my original pics, as they were indeed pretty dark (sorry). This is a bit closer  to what it’s like IRL. It does look quite like the pic you attached here.
> View attachment 5046002
> View attachment 5046003
> View attachment 5046005


Yeah that's better. I'm guessing it's eggplant in really good condition with the wrong tag. But I have Corey on chat so I'll get back to you!


----------



## ksuromax

Asphodel said:


> Didn’t end up purchasing it  the colour was much more faded in real life and for the price they wanted, I’d rather wait for a city or a velo on my list of wanted bags and colours.


Oh, shame! Sorry it was not what you expected it to be, but i hope you'll find YOUR best magenta/purple


----------



## muchstuff

kerryisntreal said:


> Trying to capture the color a bit better than in my original pics, as they were indeed pretty dark (sorry). This is a bit closer  to what it’s like IRL. It does look quite like the pic you attached here.
> View attachment 5046002
> View attachment 5046003
> View attachment 5046005


So Corey's suggestion is that they were either using up leftover eggplant from 04 or that it was a special order made in 05 from the 04 leather. She also thinks it's authentic.


----------



## kerryisntreal

muchstuff said:


> So Corey's suggestion is that they were either using up leftover eggplant from 04 or that it was a special order made in 05 from the 04 leather. She also thinks it's authentic.


Yay, thank you guys so much!


----------



## muchstuff

kerryisntreal said:


> Yay, thank you guys so much!


Enjoy, it looks beautiful!


----------



## cc_ara

muchstuff said:


> Can you please post a rivet?


Here  thats the only button on each side


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

cc_ara said:


> Here  thats the only button on each side


Look on the back side of the studs. Those are the rivets.


----------



## cc_ara

muchstuff said:


> Look on the back side of the studs. Those are the rivets.


Ohh sorry i got confused! Lol


----------



## Narnanz

kerryisntreal said:


> I took a chance on the seeming 04 eggplant city w an A tag on Tradesy (https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciaga-classic-city-purple-leather-satchel/28906400/). Pics attached are mine - can I get your opinion on it? TIA!
> View attachment 5045826
> 
> View attachment 5045825
> View attachment 5045827
> View attachment 5045828
> View attachment 5045829
> View attachment 5045830
> View attachment 5045831
> View attachment 5045832
> View attachment 5045833
> View attachment 5045834
> View attachment 5045835
> View attachment 5045836
> 
> FWIW, everything _feels_ ok IRL... I’m mostly surprised at how nearly-unworn the bag/color seems. I had an eggplant first I let go late last year (which was def more worn in), but comparing this to my old pics of the first in daylight, they are both that dark saturated purple


That colour is gorgeous!!
Im on a handbag ban as I might be losing my job in a few months , so I loving seeing everyones buys or almost buys...living vicariously thru all of you.
Velo put on the back burner until Im able to buy.


----------



## muchstuff

cc_ara said:


> Ohh sorry i got confused! Lol





cc_ara said:


> Ohh sorry i got confused! Lol


The centre rivet, where is that on the bag? It seems a little odd. The other details appear to be OK, and I did find one other wool Day bag like this. I believe this is the men's line and I'm not that familiar with it to be honest.


----------



## cc_ara

muchstuff said:


> The centre rivet, where is that on the bag? It seems a little odd. The other details appear to be OK, and I did find one other wool Day bag like this. I believe this is the men's line and I'm not that familiar with it to be honest.


Here  the row rivets are on the left side by the strap


----------



## BBBagHag

what a find! Wow you are a lucky girl!


kerryisntreal said:


> I took a chance on the seeming 04 eggplant city w an A tag on Tradesy (https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciaga-classic-city-purple-leather-satchel/28906400/). Pics attached are mine - can I get your opinion on it? TIA!
> View attachment 5045826
> 
> View attachment 5045825
> View attachment 5045827
> View attachment 5045828
> View attachment 5045829
> View attachment 5045830
> View attachment 5045831
> View attachment 5045832
> View attachment 5045833
> View attachment 5045834
> View attachment 5045835
> View attachment 5045836
> 
> FWIW, everything _feels_ ok IRL... I’m mostly surprised at how nearly-unworn the bag/color seems. I had an eggplant first I let go late last year (which was def more worn in), but comparing this to my old pics of the first in daylight, they are both that dark saturated purple


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

kerryisntreal said:


> I took a chance on the seeming 04 eggplant city w an A tag on Tradesy (https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciaga-classic-city-purple-leather-satchel/28906400/). Pics attached are mine - can I get your opinion on it? TIA!
> View attachment 5045826
> 
> View attachment 5045825
> View attachment 5045827
> View attachment 5045828
> View attachment 5045829
> View attachment 5045830
> View attachment 5045831
> View attachment 5045832
> View attachment 5045833
> View attachment 5045834
> View attachment 5045835
> View attachment 5045836
> 
> FWIW, everything _feels_ ok IRL... I’m mostly surprised at how nearly-unworn the bag/color seems. I had an eggplant first I let go late last year (which was def more worn in), but comparing this to my old pics of the first in daylight, they are both that dark saturated purple



Holy guacamole this is insanely gorgeous!!!


----------



## muchstuff

cc_ara said:


> Here  the row rivets are on the left side by the strap


As mentioned the other details look OK. I can’t account for the screws on the strap, it’s not the usual for Bal. Are they the same on both sides of the strap? @ksuromax any comments?


----------



## cc_ara

muchstuff said:


> As mentioned the other details look OK. I can’t account for the screws on the strap, it’s not the usual for Bal. Are they the same on both sides of the strap? @ksuromax any comments?


Yes same on both sides


----------



## muchstuff

cc_ara said:


> Yes same on both sides


As I said I’m not familiar with that type of fastener on Bals but again I’m not that familiar with the men’s line. Hopefully @ksuromax will have more knowledge on this.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> As mentioned the other details look OK. I can’t account for the screws on the strap, it’s not the usual for Bal. Are they the same on both sides of the strap? @ksuromax any comments?


i am not a. big expert in men's line, but i have the same rivets on my coq bracelet, hence i give it


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i am not a. big expert in men's line, but i have the same rivets on my coq bracelet, hence i give it
> View attachment 5047410


Awesome, thanks for the help!


----------



## cc_ara

muchstuff said:


> Awesome, thanks for the help!


thanks guys!!


----------



## muchstuff

cc_ara said:


> thanks guys!!


Any time!


----------



## Coralquartz

Hi everyone! Just got this day today and I’m not at all familiar with this style so hoping people could take a look and let me know if it’s authentic?It’s very beat up and the tag is so worn that it’s really hard to get a photo but I tried!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Coralquartz said:


> Hi everyone! Just got this day today and I’m not at all familiar with this style so hoping people could take a look and let me know if it’s authentic?It’s very beat up and the tag is so worn that it’s really hard to get a photo but I tried!


The tag's almost impossible to read but what I can see looks OK.


----------



## Coralquartz

Thanks so much for looking! I got it one on eBay for £80 so I wasn’t sure! Obviously the condition is bad but I like a project  Now to replace the whipstitch...

I have another one coming this week so I’ll be back later .


----------



## muchstuff

Coralquartz said:


> Thanks so much for looking! I got it one on eBay for £80 so I wasn’t sure! Obviously the condition is bad but I like a project  Now to replace the whipstitch...
> 
> I have another one coming this week so I’ll be back later .


Have fun with your DIY!


----------



## IntheOcean

Ladies, could you please take a look at this Balenciaga Box bag? Sorry for the limited photos, these are the only ones I have so far, so I don't expect to get a 100% assurance (unless it's an obvious fake!) The seller said it's a bottle green color. If the bag appears to be authentic, do you know the official name of the color? Thank you!
Link: here


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Ladies, could you please take a look at this Balenciaga Box bag? Sorry for the limited photos, these are the only ones I have so far, so I don't expect to get a 100% assurance (unless it's an obvious fake!) The seller said it's a bottle green color. If the bag appears to be authentic, do you know the official name of the color? Thank you!
> Link: here
> 
> View attachment 5048576
> View attachment 5048577
> View attachment 5048578
> View attachment 5048579


Nothing screams fake but of course would like to see more details. Looks like perhaps an 06 sapin.


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> Nothing screams fake but of course would like to see more details. Looks like perhaps an 06 sapin.


Thank you, muchstuff! I already went through the Reference Library (which is amazingly detailed!!) and figured it was probably Sapin from 2006. I'll post the rest of the pictures if I end up buying the bag.


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you, muchstuff! I already went through the Reference Library (which is amazingly detailed!!) and figured it was probably Sapin from 2006. I'll post the rest of the pictures if I end up buying the bag.


Sounds good!


----------



## linz1013

Hi! Got this bag from a second hand seller, would like your opinions on it for the authenticity. thanks alot!


----------



## muchstuff

linz1013 said:


> Hi! Got this bag from a second hand seller, would like your opinions on it for the authenticity. thanks alot!


Please see the post at top of page for photos needed. You’re missing the bale, rivet, back of zipper head and a full pic of the tag back. Please be sure all pics are close up and facing the camera, no angles or bends in tags (there are examples in the link in the post).


----------



## linz1013

muchstuff said:


> Please see the post at top of page for photos needed. You’re missing the bale, rivet, back of zipper head and a full pic of the tag back. Please be sure all pics are close up and facing the camera, no angles or bends in tags (there are examples in the link in the post).


Hi, thanks for your reply! is the below attached images enough? tried my best to take the photo of the tag back already.


----------



## muchstuff

linz1013 said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply! is the below attached images enough? tried my best to take the photo of the tag back already.


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## linz1013

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.



its ok thank you for your reply!


----------



## muchstuff

linz1013 said:


> its ok thank you for your reply!


Any time!


----------



## BooYah

hi, so nice to be in old stomping grounds as I am an (oldie) Balenciaga fan.
I have become rusty over the years so I would like to kindly request if the following bag is truly a 2004 Turquoise First.
Many thanks in advance, your help is greatly appreciated


----------



## muchstuff

BooYah said:


> hi, so nice to be in old stomping grounds as I am an (oldie) Balenciaga fan.
> I have become rusty over the years so I would like to kindly request if the following bag is truly a 2004 Turquoise First.
> Many thanks in advance, your help is greatly appreciated
> View attachment 5052047
> View attachment 5052049
> View attachment 5052052
> View attachment 5052053
> View attachment 5052054
> View attachment 5052055
> View attachment 5052058
> View attachment 5052059
> View attachment 5052060
> View attachment 5052061


Good to see you here! Looks fine to me but the paper tag is for a S/S 04 bag not a F/W one. Wonder if that was an error at source?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## BooYah

muchstuff said:


> Good to see you here! Looks fine to me but the paper tag is for a S/S 04 bag not a F/W one. Wonder if that was an error at source?



thank you, it’s always wonderful seeing fellow Balenciaga lovers  
thank you guys for all you do here 

I am in agreement with you about source error - the bag was listed at FP so I believe they are not as knowledgeable with the paper and interior metal&leather tags correspondence and reference so it could have been an overlook by original seller or FP.

thank you so much for authenticating


----------



## muchstuff

BooYah said:


> thank you, it’s always wonderful seeing fellow Balenciaga lovers
> thank you guys for all you do here
> 
> I am in agreement with you about source error - the bag was listed at FP so I believe they are not as knowledgeable with the paper and interior metal&leather tags correspondence and reference so it could have been an overlook by original seller or FP.
> 
> thank you so much for authenticating


My pleasure!


----------



## mettent

Hi, can someone authenticate this one? Thanks so much!


----------



## muchstuff

mettent said:


> Hi, can someone authenticate this one? Thanks so much!


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Stinwin

Hi! Can someone authenticate this one? TIA


----------



## muchstuff

Stinwin said:


> Hi! Can someone authenticate this one? TIA


I can't make out the tag back very well but the other details look OK.


----------



## grazielgg

https://posh.mk/2WTH2nZyufb
		

 Please authenticate this bag for me thanks


----------



## muchstuff

grazielgg said:


> https://posh.mk/2WTH2nZyufb
> 
> 
> Please authenticate this bag for me thanks


The photos aren't very good. It appears authentic but it's not only repainted, the handles have been re-whipstitched. The whipstitch on this bag should be single not double. Be aware that the repainting on the bag with affect the feel of the chevre leather.


----------



## grazielgg

muchstuff said:


> The photos aren't very good. It appears authentic but it's not only repainted, the handles have been re-whipstitched. The whipstitch on this bag should be single not double. Be aware that the repainting on the bag with affect the feel of the chevre leather.


Thanks a lot


----------



## muchstuff

grazielgg said:


> Thanks a lot


My pleasure.


----------



## Asphodel

Good morning, I was hoping you could have a look at the below Day for me. The seller does not remember the year she bought and I can therefore not try to identify the colour.




			https://posh.mk/oE9gIHVgvfb
		


I have added a picture of the tag back in the right angle hoping it helps the process
thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Good morning, I was hoping you could have a look at the below Day for me. The seller does not remember the year she bought and I can therefore not try to identify the colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/oE9gIHVgvfb
> 
> 
> 
> I have added a picture of the tag back in the right angle hoping it helps the process
> thank you!
> View attachment 5057052


Authentic in my opinion, I’m guessing 05 teal based on colour and unnotched rivet.


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, I’m guessing 05 teal based on colour and unnotched rivet.


Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Thank you


Any time.


----------



## .violet.

Can someone please authenticate this bag?  Thank you!

Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Giant 12 Gold Velo Purple Dark Violet Shoulder Bag
Item Number: 123908360443
Seller ID: greencellapp
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/123908360443


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

.violet. said:


> Can someone please authenticate this bag?  Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga Giant 12 Gold Velo Purple Dark Violet Shoulder Bag
> Item Number: 123908360443
> Seller ID: greencellapp
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/123908360443


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## balenciaguy

Hello, I recently noticed that my Balenciaga Men's extra courier (170939 213048) in Pewter hardware does not match the zippers. The zipper teeth is copper/rust in color. After going through numerous threads, I came across a post that had the same problem as me. The user has a weekender bag that has Pewter hardware and the zippers are copper/rust. Is this normal for Balenciaga bags especially if they're old models? Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

balenciaguy said:


> Hello, I recently noticed that my Balenciaga Men's extra courier (170939 213048) in Pewter hardware does not match the zippers. The zipper teeth is copper/rust in color. After going through numerous threads, I came across a post that had the same problem as me. The user has a weekender bag that has Pewter hardware and the zippers are copper/rust. Is this normal for Balenciaga bags especially if they're old models? Thank you!


I don’t think there were couriers with pewter HW? I believe the courier was first produced in 05 and those would have aged brass. There have been several iterations of the courier and it has been produced in later years with silver HW. I can’t speak specifically to the zipper issue as I don’t really know much about the newer couriers but I haven’t seen that as an issue with the older bags.


----------



## .violet.

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you for your review.


----------



## muchstuff

.violet. said:


> Thank you for your review.


My pleasure.


----------



## wunmiw

Hi all, 

I've found a really good deal for a Balenciaga city bag and was wondering whether any of you could please authenticate this for me. 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...eather-city-balenciaga-handbag-15631373.shtml

many thanks 
Wunmi


----------



## muchstuff

wunmiw said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've found a really good deal for a Balenciaga city bag and was wondering whether any of you could please authenticate this for me.
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...eather-city-balenciaga-handbag-15631373.shtml
> 
> many thanks
> Wunmi


Please see the link in the post at top of the page for photos needed. Pics must be close up, clear, and forward facing.


----------



## annmarpar

Hi,

   Bought this 3 years ago . Metallic edge mini city with gold hardware burgundy. Thanks in advance.


----------



## muchstuff

annmarpar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Bought this 3 years ago . Metallic edge mini city with gold hardware burgundy. Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 5062998
> 
> 
> View attachment 5062999
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063001
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063002
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063003
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063004


Can you please post pics of at least two of the rivets?


----------



## annmarpar

muchstuff said:


> Can you please post pics of at least two of the rivets?


----------



## muchstuff

The rivets are the notched circles of metal holding the studs on at the handles.


----------



## annmarpar

muchstuff said:


> The rivets are the notched circles of metal holding the studs on at the handles.


----------



## annmarpar

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## muchstuff

annmarpar said:


> Thank you so much!!


That wasn't a reply to you, that was to .violet.


----------



## muchstuff

I want to run this by another authenticator. May I ask where you purchased this?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## cc_ara

Hi guys I've been looking for this shopping tote for quite a while and I'm wondering if u guys can help me check if it's authentic or not


----------



## muchstuff

cc_ara said:


> Hi guys I've been looking for this shopping tote for quite a while and I'm wondering if u guys can help me check if it's authentic or not


Can you please repost pics of the front and back of the tag facing the camera, no bends or angles? Please reference your original post number when you do.


----------



## cc_ara

muchstuff said:


> Can you please repost pics of the front and back of the tag facing the camera, no bends or angles? Please reference your original post number when you do.


Here regarding post 18,031
I hope these are ok


----------



## ksuromax

annmarpar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Bought this 3 years ago . Metallic edge mini city with gold hardware burgundy. Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 5062998
> 
> 
> View attachment 5062999
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063001
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063002
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063003
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063004
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063006
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063007


this bag is not authentic


----------



## ksuromax

cc_ara said:


> Here regarding post 18,031
> I hope these are ok


Authentic in my opinion


----------



## cc_ara

ksuromax said:


> Authentic in my opinion


thank you so much!!!


----------



## wrabsy

Hi all,

I'd like to authenticate a used bag I bought from the Internet. If you could help me so I can decide whether to keep or return this bag, I'd very much appreciate it. Several photos are attached. The reason why I was worried a little bit was the fact that the dust bag logo seemed blurred.

If you need any more photos, please let me know. Thank you!

Item Name: Agneau Classic Gold Hardware Mini City Gris Fossile


----------



## Tropevoli

Anyone can help is this auth or not ? And what color name is this ? , Thanks before


----------



## muchstuff

wrabsy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'd like to authenticate a used bag I bought from the Internet. If you could help me so I can decide whether to keep or return this bag, I'd very much appreciate it. Several photos are attached. The reason why I was worried a little bit was the fact that the dust bag logo seemed blurred.
> 
> If you need any more photos, please let me know. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Agneau Classic Gold Hardware Mini City Gris Fossile
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065898
> View attachment 5065889
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065892
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065893
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065894
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065896
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065899
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065903
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065904
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065905


Can you please repost pics of the back of the zipper head and the back of the tag right way up, facing the camera, clear, no angles or bends in tags. Reference your original post number when you repost please. Also, where on the internet?


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> Anyone can help is this auth or not ? And what color name is this ? , Thanks before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5066465
> View attachment 5066466
> View attachment 5066467
> View attachment 5066468
> View attachment 5066469
> View attachment 5066470
> View attachment 5066471
> View attachment 5066472
> View attachment 5066473
> View attachment 5066474


Please see the post of top of the page for a link to pics needed, all must face the camera, close up, clear, no angles or bends in tags.


----------



## Tropevoli

muchstuff said:


> Please see the post of top of the page for a link to pics needed, all must face the camera, close up, clear, no angles or bends in tags.



@muchstuff hi thanks for the response. I got it from a friend. This is her bag actually. She sells it personally to me. Here is extra pics. Hope this helps , thanks so much darling


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> @muchstuff hi thanks for the response. I got it from a friend. This is her bag actually. She sells it personally to me. Here is extra pics. Hope this helps , thanks so much darling
> View attachment 5066983
> View attachment 5066984
> View attachment 5066985
> View attachment 5066986
> View attachment 5066987
> View attachment 5066988
> View attachment 5066989


You're missing the back of the zipper head but it's authentic in my opinion, S/S 2013 rose bonbon.


----------



## Tropevoli

muchstuff said:


> You're missing the back of the zipper head but it's authentic in my opinion, S/S 2013 rose bonbon.



Hi dear @muchstuff thank so much.sorry i missed it. This is the pic too hehe. I am so glad.thanks for the quick responses


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> Hi dear @muchstuff thank so much.sorry i missed it. This is the pic too hehe. I am so glad.thanks for the quick responses
> View attachment 5067006


It’s all good, enjoy your bag!


----------



## Tropevoli

Tropevoli said:


> Hi dear @muchstuff thank so much.sorry i missed it. This is the pic too hehe. I am so glad.thanks for the quick responses
> View attachment 5067006


Thanks so much. I used to have pink bubble gum ones. Sold it already, Is it my eyes or i think rose bonbon and bubblegum look similar ?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> Thanks so much. I used to have pink bubble gum ones. Sold it already, Is it my eyes or i think rose bonbon and bubblegum look similar ?


Close enough.


----------



## Tropevoli

muchstuff said:


> Close enough.


 haha thanks darling have a nice day


----------



## cc_ara

Asking for your help again on this balenciaga explorer pouch, Im having second thoughts cause of the zipper but if this is authentic then this would be an awesome deal if ever


----------



## muchstuff

cc_ara said:


> Asking for your help again on this balenciaga explorer pouch, Im having second thoughts cause of the zipper but if this is authentic then this would be an awesome deal if ever


I'm not the pouch expert here, paging @ksuromax...


----------



## .BlueHydrangea.

Hi, 
Any help would be awesome. I’m hoping to resurrect this Bal that I got from eBay (I know not ideal ) I’m so hoping it’s authentic so I can begin my DIY project! 

Thank you very much for any advice.
Apologies for the spam of pictures, just give me a shout if you need me to delete any.
Thank you


----------



## CashmereCouture

Hi, is this Balenciaga Hip real or fake? I cleaned it and can confirm it is leather.


----------



## CashmereCouture

Part of of pics. BALENCIAGA HIP puchased online. 

If possible please let me know in next day or so, as I have a time limit to accept this secondhand item. As always, thank you TPF!


----------



## CashmereCouture

Forgot this one.


----------



## muchstuff

.BlueHydrangea. said:


> Hi,
> Any help would be awesome. I’m hoping to resurrect this Bal that I got from eBay (I know not ideal ) I’m so hoping it’s authentic so I can begin my DIY project!
> 
> Thank you very much for any advice.
> Apologies for the spam of pictures, just give me a shout if you need me to delete any.
> Thank you


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

CashmereCouture said:


> Hi, is this Balenciaga Hip real or fake? I cleaned it and can confirm it is leather.


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## CashmereCouture

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thanks!!


----------



## muchstuff

CashmereCouture said:


> Thanks!!


My pleasure.


----------



## .BlueHydrangea.

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Brilliant, I’ll crack on with the refurb Thank you so much for taking the time to have a look, I really appreciate it.


----------



## muchstuff

.BlueHydrangea. said:


> Brilliant, I’ll crack on with the refurb Thank you so much for taking the time to have a look, I really appreciate it.


My pleasure, good luck with your project!


----------



## Loulou00

Morning, 
Could you take a look at this for me please. I’m an old member, used to frequent the Mulberry pages but not been here for sometime and couldn’t remember my log in so I’ve signed up again
I purchased this bag from EBay.
Many thanks.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Loulou00

I just realised one of those photos isn’t very clear, sorry. Here’s another


----------



## ksuromax

cc_ara said:


> Asking for your help again on this balenciaga explorer pouch, Im having second thoughts cause of the zipper but if this is authentic then this would be an awesome deal if ever


not authentic, sorry


----------



## ksuromax

Loulou00 said:


> Morning,
> Could you take a look at this for me please. I’m an old member, used to frequent the Mulberry pages but not been here for sometime and couldn’t remember my log in so I’ve signed up again
> I purchased this bag from EBay.
> Many thanks.





Loulou00 said:


> I just realised one of those photos isn’t very clear, sorry. Here’s another


Looks good to me, Rose Hortensia, SS 2016


----------



## Loulou00

Thank you so much and thanks for confirming the colour, I had been scanning threads trying to find it!


----------



## ksuromax

Loulou00 said:


> Thank you so much and thanks for confirming the colour, I had been scanning threads trying to find it!


any time


----------



## googielaura

_Hi guys! I haven't been purchasing any bags so it's been a while since I've been on this forum. I'm interested in the below Balenciaga and I can't remember what key items to look for anymore! I feel lost lol.  Any help from you guys would be most appreciated! I look fwd to begin participating in the purseforum once again! I've missed it! _

Item Name: *Balenciaga Giant City Gold in Black*
Item Number: 124317519657
Seller ID: trevocros-1
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/124317519657


----------



## ksuromax

googielaura said:


> _Hi guys! I haven't been purchasing any bags so it's been a while since I've been on this forum. I'm interested in the below Balenciaga and I can't remember what key items to look for anymore! I feel lost lol.  Any help from you guys would be most appreciated! I look fwd to begin participating in the purseforum once again! I've missed it! _
> 
> Item Name: *Balenciaga Giant City Gold in Black*
> Item Number: 124317519657
> Seller ID: trevocros-1
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/124317519657


hi, missing zipper head, rivets and a good close-up shot of the bale


----------



## Xhris

Hello, I am wondering if there is a way to figure out what year my (just received, bought at auction) Men's Day 223409 is?  The full number on the flip side of the leather tag says: 223409*1202*1669
Color is a grey

Thanks so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Xhris said:


> Hello, I am wondering if there is a way to figure out what year my (just received, bought at auction) Men's Day 223409 is?  The full number on the flip side of the leather tag says: 223409*1202*1669
> Color is a grey
> 
> Thanks so much!


It looks like the MADE IN ITALY is upper case? If so, without commenting as to authenticity, it would be either 2011 or S/S 2012. Colour is anthracite.


----------



## ksuromax

Xhris said:


> Hello, I am wondering if there is a way to figure out what year my (just received, bought at auction) Men's Day 223409 is?  The full number on the flip side of the leather tag says: 223409*1202*1669
> Color is a grey
> 
> Thanks so much!


Colour is Anthracite, but year will be hard to get accurately, @muchstuff probably can define the range for you


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Colour is Anthracite, but year will e hard to get accurately, @muchstuff probably can define the range for you


Already did, we were typing at the same time.


----------



## Xhris

Yes, made in Italy all caps.  Does this help?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Already did, we were typing at the same time.


----------



## muchstuff

Xhris said:


> Yes, made in Italy all caps.  Does this help?


As mentioned, it could be any one of the three seasons I replied with. Anthra was produced in all of them.


----------



## Xhris

Last question: is there a way to know it's retail price at original sale?  At least a ballpark?  THANKS!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Xhris said:


> Last question: is there a way to know it's retail price at original sale?  At least a ballpark?  THANKS!


I don’t know, sorry.


----------



## ksuromax

Xhris said:


> Last question: is there a way to know it's retail price at original sale?  At least a ballpark?  THANKS!


There was a thread in the Library where models were listed and some details, including the prices in various countries (e.g. US, SG) were mentioned, not 100% sure if this model was there as well, but it's worth checking


----------



## Bela0822

Hi, I wanna ask is this Balenciaga Triple Tour Bracelet Size M Authentic? Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

Bela0822 said:


> Hi, I wanna ask is this Balenciaga Triple Tour Bracelet Size M Authentic? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074285
> View attachment 5074286
> View attachment 5074287
> View attachment 5074288
> View attachment 5074289
> View attachment 5074291
> View attachment 5074292


Sorry, I don't do bracelets but @ksuromax may be able to help you.


----------



## ksuromax

Bela0822 said:


> Hi, I wanna ask is this Balenciaga Triple Tour Bracelet Size M Authentic? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074285
> View attachment 5074286
> View attachment 5074287
> View attachment 5074288
> View attachment 5074289
> View attachment 5074291
> View attachment 5074292


looks fine to me


----------



## cerulean blue

Item Name: Balenciaga Arena Carry Shopper L in Blue (2017?)
Item Number: n/a
Seller ID: Cheronna
Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...ga/blue-leather-balenciaga-bag-15314522.shtml

Sorry some of the photos look blurry. It was so difficult to get my camera to focus. I feel like it's authentic, but I want to be sure since I'm not entirely well versed on Balenciaga items before 2018. That dot before the Paris on both the foil and the leather tag inside got me suspicious.


----------



## ksuromax

cerulean blue said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga Arena Carry Shopper L in Blue (2017?)
> Item Number: n/a
> Seller ID: Cheronna
> Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...ga/blue-leather-balenciaga-bag-15314522.shtml
> 
> Sorry some of the photos look blurry. It was so difficult to get my camera to focus. I feel like it's authentic, but I want to be sure since I'm not entirely well versed on Balenciaga items before 2018. That dot before the Paris on both the foil and the leather tag inside got me suspicious.
> 
> View attachment 5074992
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074993
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074994
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074995
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074996
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074997
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074998
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074999
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075000
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075001
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075002
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075003


Looks fine


----------



## cerulean blue

ksuromax said:


> Looks fine



Thank you!


----------



## Isblp0822

Hi I wanna ask is this Balenciaga Triple Tour Bracelet Authentic? Thanks


----------



## Cloudz

Hello.. today just got a balenciaga off a seller. It's probably a tad too late if the good is fake. The bag is rather heavy too. Can anyone help to authenticate?

It's a G21 Classic City.


----------



## muchstuff

Cloudz said:


> Hello.. today just got a balenciaga off a seller. It's probably a tad too late if the good is fake. The bag is rather heavy too. Can anyone help to authenticate?
> 
> It's a G21 Classic City.


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Cloudz

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.



Aww man.... Thank you for your help!


----------



## Cloudz

Hi ladies, can you guys help to authenticate this bag instead?
I still can't get over the fact that I got a fake g21.

Depressing...


----------



## muchstuff

Cloudz said:


> Aww man.... Thank you for your help!


Any time.


----------



## muchstuff

Cloudz said:


> Hi ladies, can you guys help to authenticate this bag instead?
> I still can't get over the fact that I got a fake g21.
> 
> Depressing...
> 
> View attachment 5075299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075301
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075302
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075303
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075304
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075305


Looks promising but please see the post at top of the page. The link there will show you the pics needed. Details need to be clear, close up, facing the camera, no angles, no bends in tags.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

Isblp0822 said:


> Hi I wanna ask is this Balenciaga Triple Tour Bracelet Authentic? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075071
> View attachment 5075073
> View attachment 5075074
> View attachment 5075075
> View attachment 5075076
> View attachment 5075077
> View attachment 5075078
> View attachment 5075079
> View attachment 5075080
> View attachment 5075081
> View attachment 5075082


could you, please, add a shot of the rivets?


----------



## ocdebby

Could someone please authenticate? As always thank you for your help!!!

Item Name: Motocross Classic Day Chocolate Brown Leather Hobo Bag
Item Number: 28833196
Seller ID: Marissa Zelmanowicz (it's on tradsey) 
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciag...ay-chocolate-brown-leather-hobo-bag/28833196/


----------



## muchstuff

ocdebby said:


> Could someone please authenticate? As always thank you for your help!!!
> 
> Item Name: Motocross Classic Day Chocolate Brown Leather Hobo Bag
> Item Number: 28833196
> Seller ID: Marissa Zelmanowicz (it's on tradsey)
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciag...ay-chocolate-brown-leather-hobo-bag/28833196/


Nothing's screaming fake but the pics aren't very good and some of the details are missing. Close ups of the front of the tag, the rivet, back of zipper head. What I see looks OK though.


----------



## ocdebby

Thank you. That's what I thought but I wasn't 100%. I'll reach out and see if i can get more pics.


----------



## muchstuff

ocdebby said:


> Thank you. That's what I thought but I wasn't 100%. I'll reach out and see if i can get more pics.


Sounds good.


----------



## Cloudz

muchstuff said:


> Looks promising but please see the post at top of the page. The link there will show you the pics needed. Details need to be clear, close up, facing the camera, no angles, no bends in tags.



Hi @muchstuff , would these images be suffice?


----------



## muchstuff

Cloudz said:


> Hi @muchstuff , would these images be suffice?


A little puzzled  as to why the pink marker on the tag back but authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Cloudz

muchstuff said:


> A little puzzled  as to why the pink marker on the tag back but authentic in my opinion.



The seller didn't want to share the serial number. But it was shared in the original post! Hence the pink mark.
Thank you very much for your help!! (blowing kisses)


----------



## muchstuff

Cloudz said:


> The seller didn't want to share the serial number. But it was shared in the original post! Hence the pink mark.
> Thank you very much for your help!! (blowing kisses)


Just as an FYI, the number she crossed out is useless to us anyway, we don’t know what it refers to and it’s not a serial number of any note.


----------



## Cloudz

muchstuff said:


> Just as an FYI, the number she crossed out is useless to us anyway, we don’t know what it refers to and it’s not a serial number of any note.



 hahaha!! You're adorable @muchstuff . Anyway thanks alot for your help! Totally appreciate it ❤️


----------



## muchstuff

Cloudz said:


> hahaha!! You're adorable @muchstuff . Anyway thanks alot for your help! Totally appreciate it ❤


My pleasure, any time.


----------



## Isblp0822

ksuromax said:


> could you, please, add a shot of the rivets?


Hi this is the picture of the rivets


----------



## Isblp0822

Isblp0822 said:


> Hi I wanna ask is this Balenciaga Triple Tour Bracelet Authentic? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075071
> View attachment 5075073
> View attachment 5075074
> View attachment 5075075
> View attachment 5075076
> View attachment 5075077
> View attachment 5075078
> View attachment 5075079
> View attachment 5075080
> View attachment 5075081
> View attachment 5075082


----------



## patty c

Hello everyone! I’m new and have recently received a Balenciaga bag from my aunt. I’d like to check if it’s authentic.

Item name: Balenciaga City Leather bag


----------



## ksuromax

Isblp0822 said:


> View attachment 5077070


thanks, you're good to go


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

patty c said:


> Hello everyone! I’m new and have recently received a Balenciaga bag from my aunt. I’d like to check if it’s authentic.
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga City Leather bag
> View attachment 5077077
> View attachment 5077078
> View attachment 5077079
> View attachment 5077080
> View attachment 5077081
> View attachment 5077082
> View attachment 5077083
> View attachment 5077084


Not authentic, sorry


----------



## patty c

ksuromax said:


> Not authentic, sorry


Thank you! This helps a lot!


----------



## ksuromax

patty c said:


> Thank you! This helps a lot!


any time


----------



## thebattagirl

Hi all, I'm trying to maintain my composure about this find, just in case it's too good to be true  .  I ask the Bal connoisseurs, with butterflies in my stomach lol, can you please authenticate this bag?

A few things to mention:
1.  the undersides of the zipper heads have no markings
2.  the back of the tag has no markings, only suede-like
3.  there is no strap


----------



## ksuromax

thebattagirl said:


> Hi all, I'm trying to maintain my composure about this find, just in case it's too good to be true  .  I ask the Bal connoisseurs, with butterflies in my stomach lol, can you please authenticate this bag?
> 
> A few things to mention:
> 1.  the undersides of the zipper heads have no markings
> 2.  the back of the tag has no markings, only suede-like
> 3.  there is no strap
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079135
> View attachment 5079136
> View attachment 5079137
> View attachment 5079138
> View attachment 5079139
> View attachment 5079140
> View attachment 5079141


hi, we need to SEE the back tag, the zipper head and all pictures must be front facing, not rotated, not angled, please


----------



## MmeCoco

Hi! I'm new to Balenciaga and would love some help authenticating this bag. I've done as much research from the forum as I can and I'm hoping this is a 2005 pre-fall Olive Work? I'm pretty happy with the feel of the leather (very smooth and lightweight), but as I've never seen or held a Bbag before, I'm looking for some extra reassurance!
The back of the leather tag is a bit unusual (MADE IN ITALY in caps and 1669 below), but I found an old discussion on this thread that seems to identify the same tag as authentic for the Work style: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.353791/page-190#post-8357349

I'd really appreciate your help and hope I've given you enough photos!


----------



## thebattagirl

ksuromax said:


> hi, we need to SEE the back tag, the zipper head and all pictures must be front facing, not rotated, not angled, please



Hi, sorry about that.  Here's the additional photos and the corrected ones.


----------



## lilapot

Hello! This is from a private sale and as I know a lot of detailed pics are lacking. Sadly, these pics are all that’s avail at the moment. I hope they’re enough to tell if it’s fake or not. Are there any red flags? Thanks so much!


----------



## lilapot

I just realized that black is meant to be 1000 right while the code on this one is 4915 which when i googled is meant to be sky blue. I guess it is a fake  but if experts think otherwise, pls let me know. Thank you! xx


----------



## ksuromax

lilapot said:


> I just realized that black is meant to be 1000 right while the code on this one is 4915 which when i googled is meant to be sky blue. I guess it is a fake  but if experts think otherwise, pls let me know. Thank you! xx


indeed, it is, good guess


----------



## ksuromax

thebattagirl said:


> Hi, sorry about that.  Here's the additional photos and the corrected ones.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079198
> View attachment 5079199
> View attachment 5079200
> View attachment 5079201
> View attachment 5079202
> View attachment 5079203
> View attachment 5079204
> View attachment 5079205
> View attachment 5079206
> View attachment 5079207
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079229


thank you for additional pix, in my opinion you're good to go 
rare beast from SS'02


----------



## lilapot

Thank you!  I’ve been trying to look for Bal color code guide. i hope you can help. There is a white mini papier wallet with the code 9002. Does this code correctly corresponds to the color?


----------



## ksuromax

lilapot said:


> Thank you!  I’ve been trying to look for Bal color code guide. i hope you can help. There is a white mini papier wallet with the code 9002. Does this code correctly corresponds to the color?
> 
> View attachment 5079653
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079654


clean white must be 9000
this is either off-white, or has some prints, perhaps?


----------



## RaniaK

Hello, sincere apologies if I shouldnt be wirtting here i need help urgently because I just received this Balenciaga and the zippers look odd as the main upper one is LAMPO with capital letters and other 2 with small. Posting photos. It is for a client and I am worried.


----------



## RaniaK

Just saw the photos of the zippers are really bad so here we go again.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

RaniaK said:


> Just saw the photos of the zippers are really bad so here we go again.


I know that in 03 there were bags with both types of zipper heads, this is an 05 but I would suspect it could be possible as well. What I see looks good but can you please post a pic of the tag back and the rivets?


----------



## lilapot

ksuromax said:


> clean white must be 9000
> this is either off-white, or has some prints, perhaps?





ksuromax said:


> clean white must be 9000
> this is either off-white, or has some prints, perhaps?


It does look like clean white but here are more pics.


----------



## RaniaK

muchstuff said:


> I know that in 03 there were bags with both types of zipper heads, this is an 05 but I would suspect it could be possible as well. What I see looks good but can you please post a pic of the tag back and the rivets?


----------



## RaniaK

I took the photos as best as I could it is dark at the moment. Rivets are without holes and the back code matches the front. Also the front tag reads 925 in very small letters.xx


----------



## muchstuff

RaniaK said:


> I took the photos as best as I could it is dark at the moment. Rivets are without holes and the back code matches the front. Also the front tag reads 925 in very small letters.xx


Keeping in mind that I'm working with pics that aren't the best, I'd say you're fine. S/S 05 Weekender.


----------



## RaniaK

muchstuff said:


> Keeping in mind that I'm working with pics that aren't the best, I'd say you're fine. S/S 05 Weekender.


You are the best this forum is the best thank you so much!! Also these studs of another one, are they legit? Everything else looks legit. Please help again, I am only starting to learn Balenciaga.


----------



## muchstuff

RaniaK said:


> You are the best this forum is the best thank you so much!! Also these studs of another one, are they legit? Everything else looks legit. Please help again, I am only starting to learn Balenciaga.


I don’t like to comment on authenticity without seeing all of the required photos. But no, the studs don’t look authentic.


----------



## ksuromax

lilapot said:


> It does look like clean white but here are more pics.


can you find the style code? it should be embossed somewhere inside
p.s. is that inner pocket made of black leather? or fabric?


----------



## RaniaK

muchstuff said:


> I don’t like to comment on authenticity without seeing all of the required photos. But no, the studs don’t look authentic.


OH my God shocking! Thank goodness I asked! Sending now


muchstuff said:


> I don’t like to comment on authenticity without seeing all of the required photos. But no, the studs don’t look authentic.


----------



## lilapot

ksuromax said:


> can you find the style code? it should be embossed somewhere inside
> p.s. is that inner pocket made of black leather? or fabric?


Inner pocket is black fabric. Will try to find the style code.


----------



## thebattagirl

Thank you so much for confirming @ksuromax! I'm thrilled!!!


----------



## muchstuff

RaniaK said:


> OH my God shocking! Thank goodness I asked! Sending now


Please read the post at top of the page and open the link to see the position of pics needed. Details asked for must be close up, right way up, facing the camera, no angles.


----------



## muchstuff

RaniaK said:


> OH my God shocking! Thank goodness I asked! Sending now


Also please post full size.


----------



## seriousshopper

Hi, ladies!

If you could kindly authenticate this bag please, that would be great! Thank you in advance for your help.  Below are the details and I've attached additional photos that the seller sent.

Item name: Authentic Balenciaga First City
Item number: n/a
Seller name: ervything
Link: https://carousell.app.link/MUs0IJmX9fb


----------



## muchstuff

seriousshopper said:


> Hi, ladies!
> 
> If you could kindly authenticate this bag please, that would be great! Thank you in advance for your help.  Below are the details and I've attached additional photos that the seller sent.
> 
> Item name: Authentic Balenciaga First City
> Item number: n/a
> Seller name: ervything
> Link: https://carousell.app.link/MUs0IJmX9fb


Missing a pic of the tag back but what I can see looks good.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## RaniaK

muchstuff said:


> Also please post full size.


OH thank you, will post better pictures in the future, just read the guidelines. Based on what I've already posted on the flat brass Bal, does anyone have an opinion?


----------



## muchstuff

RaniaK said:


> OH thank you, will post better pictures in the future, just read the guidelines. Based on what I've already posted on the flat brass Bal, does anyone have an opinion?


After doing some research I'm going with authentic. I found evidence of bags made in 2013 with this type of stud. It's certainly not a common stud and isn't flat brass, flat brass studs were produced at the very beginning of the moto line, early 2000's, and were slightly convex not totally flat, and were brass as the name suggests. 
https://www.spottedfashion.com/2013/11/02/balenciaga-marbled-bag-collection-for-fallwinter-2013/


----------



## ksuromax

lilapot said:


> Inner pocket is black fabric. Will try to find the style code.


because i did a bit of research, and it seems that 9002 was used on the items that were mainly white but had some black parts as lining, or soles, so i am comfortable with the colour code. Just let us have a look at the code stamp


----------



## muchstuff

@RaniaK please note it’s possible the bag was dyed.  The colour code on the tag isn’t the code for black.  It’s possible the bags with these studs were only the ones shown in the link I posted.


----------



## seriousshopper

muchstuff said:


> Missing a pic of the tag back but what I can see looks good.





muchstuff said:


> Missing a pic of the tag back but what I can see looks good.



Thank you so much!


----------



## cathead87

muchstuff said:


> After doing some research I'm going with authentic. I found evidence of bags made in 2013 with this type of stud. It's certainly not a common stud and isn't flat brass, flat brass studs were produced at the very beginning of the moto line, early 2000's, and were slightly convex not totally flat, and were brass as the name suggests.
> https://www.spottedfashion.com/2013/11/02/balenciaga-marbled-bag-collection-for-fallwinter-2013/


Sorry to post in this thread. I just wanted to mention that one of these bags was listed on TRR awhile back.


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-classic-motocross-city-bag-9a0o0?position=41


----------



## muchstuff

seriousshopper said:


> Thank you so much!


My pleasure.


----------



## muchstuff

cathead87 said:


> Sorry to post in this thread. I just wanted to mention that one of these bags was listed on TRR awhile back.
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-classic-motocross-city-bag-9a0o0?position=41


Thanks!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Hi you guys! I found this bag in one of Germany's consignment shops. I wonder if it's authentic because I've never seen the brand tag attached like that in Balenciaga bags. All photos for authentication are on the link. Thank you.
Name of the bag: Balenciaga Motorcycle City Bag Small Grey
Seller: Luxussachen.com
Link:https://www.luxussachen.com/detail/index/sArticle/18895


----------



## minx891

Hi! Is this authentic? 

Its the city small metallic edge. Can someone also tell me what colour this is? Thanks!


----------



## Isblp0822

https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciaga-the-city-2way-12bal1211-black-leather-shoulder-bag/28391697/

is this bag in tradesy authentic?


----------



## bianca2020

Can anyone tell me if this is authentic?


----------



## jennmariee

Hi there, I was wondering if anyone is able to offer any insight on this ebay listing: https://www.ebay.com/itm/203449595240?hash=item2f5e8a7568:g:OYsAAOSwj8Ffcqg2
I don't know if you have all the photos you need to authenticate (they didn't post zipper photos or bale photos and I've had lousy luck getting ebay sellers to update listings with more photos) but I thought you might have enough to tell me if it's certainly NOT authentic?
Also I'm searching for mogano and I thought there was a chance this could be, unless you think it might be another color?
Thanks so much!


----------



## lefabuleuxbea

Hi everyone!

this bag is from a thrift shop, could you please check whether it’s original or fake ?
It’s a balenciaga city bag 
Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

dangerouscurves said:


> Hi you guys! I found this bag in one of Germany's consignment shops. I wonder if it's authentic because I've never seen the brand tag attached like that in Balenciaga bags. All photos for authentication are on the link. Thank you.
> Name of the bag: Balenciaga Motorcycle City Bag Small Grey
> Seller: Luxussachen.com
> Link:https://www.luxussachen.com/detail/index/sArticle/18895
> 
> View attachment 5081313
> View attachment 5081314
> View attachment 5081315


The tag is one of the newer iterations. None of these photos are helpful, please see the post at top of the page for a link to photos needed.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

minx891 said:


> Hi! Is this authentic?
> 
> Its the city small metallic edge. Can someone also tell me what colour this is? Thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081318
> View attachment 5081318
> View attachment 5081319
> View attachment 5081320
> View attachment 5081321
> View attachment 5081322
> View attachment 5081323
> View attachment 5081324
> View attachment 5081325
> View attachment 5081326
> View attachment 5081318
> View attachment 5081319
> View attachment 5081320
> View attachment 5081321
> View attachment 5081322
> View attachment 5081323
> View attachment 5081324
> View attachment 5081325
> View attachment 5081326
> View attachment 5081318


Please see the post at top of the page for a link to photos needed. It's really helpful if they're all right way up please. Photos of details should be facing the camera, no angles, clear and close up.


----------



## muchstuff

bianca2020 said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081611
> View attachment 5081612
> View attachment 5081613
> View attachment 5081614
> View attachment 5081615
> View attachment 5081611
> View attachment 5081612
> View attachment 5081615
> View attachment 5081614
> View attachment 5081613


None of these photos are helpful, please see the post at top of the page for examples of photos needed in the link provided.


----------



## dangerouscurves

muchstuff said:


> The tag is one of the newer iterations. None of these photos are helpful, please see the post at top of the page for a link to photos needed.


Ok! Will do. Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

jennmariee said:


> Hi there, I was wondering if anyone is able to offer any insight on this ebay listing: https://www.ebay.com/itm/203449595240?hash=item2f5e8a7568:g:OYsAAOSwj8Ffcqg2
> I don't know if you have all the photos you need to authenticate (they didn't post zipper photos or bale photos and I've had lousy luck getting ebay sellers to update listings with more photos) but I thought you might have enough to tell me if it's certainly NOT authentic?
> Also I'm searching for mogano and I thought there was a chance this could be, unless you think it might be another color?
> Thanks so much!
> 
> View attachment 5081660
> View attachment 5081661
> View attachment 5081662
> View attachment 5081663
> View attachment 5081665
> View attachment 5081666
> View attachment 5081667


I'd say authentic even without the other pics, but if you do get them and repost we can take another look. Could be mogano, the lighting is really warm in the photos so I'm not sure.


----------



## muchstuff

lefabuleuxbea said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> this bag is from a thrift shop, could you please check whether it’s original or fake ?
> It’s a balenciaga city bag
> Thanks


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## lefabuleuxbea

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Could you please explain to me why? Which details are proving it’s a fake?


----------



## muchstuff

lefabuleuxbea said:


> Could you please explain to me why? Which details are proving it’s a fake?


I'm sorry but we don't go into details so as not to aid any fakers reading these posts. If you compare the details to an authentic bag it's pretty clear. Look at the pics we ask for, the zipper head, the bale, the rivets, the front and back of tags.


----------



## amstevens714

Hi ladies!

May I ask for assistance with this backpack?

thank you so much for any help! I’m obsessed with it!

link:https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bale...llic-edge-hardware-backpack-bleu-abyss-667673


----------



## muchstuff

amstevens714 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> May I ask for assistance with this backpack?
> 
> thank you so much for any help! I’m obsessed with it!
> 
> link:https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bale...llic-edge-hardware-backpack-bleu-abyss-667673


I'm not all that familiar with the backpacks but the interior tags look fine and FP is pretty reliable.


----------



## amstevens714

Thanks so much for taking a peek . You are so kind ❤️


----------



## muchstuff

amstevens714 said:


> Thanks so much for taking a peek . You are so kind ❤


Any time!


----------



## minx891

muchstuff said:


> Please see the post at top of the page for a link to photos needed. It's really helpful if they're all right way up please. Photos of details should be facing the camera, no angles, clear and close up.




Thank you!


----------



## minx891

Reposting with proper pics. Is this authentic?


----------



## muchstuff

minx891 said:


> Reposting with proper pics. Is this authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082252
> View attachment 5082253
> View attachment 5082254
> View attachment 5082255
> View attachment 5082256
> View attachment 5082257
> View attachment 5082259
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082252
> View attachment 5082253
> View attachment 5082254
> View attachment 5082255
> View attachment 5082256
> View attachment 5082257
> View attachment 5082259


Missing a pic of the rivet but authentic in my opinion.


----------



## ksuromax

minx891 said:


> Reposting with proper pics. Is this authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082252
> View attachment 5082253
> View attachment 5082254
> View attachment 5082255
> View attachment 5082256
> View attachment 5082257
> View attachment 5082259
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082252
> View attachment 5082253
> View attachment 5082254
> View attachment 5082255
> View attachment 5082256
> View attachment 5082257
> View attachment 5082259





muchstuff said:


> Missing a pic of the rivet but authentic in my opinion.


if i'm not mistaken, colour is 'Beige Oryx'


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Monz1987

Hey there authenticators!! 

I have this Bubblegum Day bag that I recently acquired, but I cannot figure out if it’s an 05 or an 08. I’ve checked zipper tape, stitching, different leathers, whip stitching, etc etc to try to determine, but it’s so vague. The mirror does have a pocket on the back.

if you would like more photos, I’m here to provide. Much thanks in advance!!


----------



## ksuromax

Monz1987 said:


> Hey there authenticators!!
> 
> I have this Bubblegum Day bag that I recently acquired, but I cannot figure out if it’s an 05 or an 08. I’ve checked zipper tape, stitching, different leathers, whip stitching, etc etc to try to determine, but it’s so vague. The mirror does have a pocket on the back.
> 
> if you would like more photos, I’m here to provide. Much thanks in advance!!
> 
> View attachment 5083898
> View attachment 5083899
> View attachment 5083900
> View attachment 5083901
> View attachment 5083902
> View attachment 5083903
> View attachment 5083904


in my very humble opinion, it's 2005
the zip tape was more vivid then, in 2008 it was pale pink, look at these pix
2005 BG City and First is last on the right




__





						Color - Pink Color Family PICS ONLY
					

Please post any photos of your Balenciaga bags in the Pink Color family.     Please indicate the color name, style, season and year of the bag you are posting.         This is a picture thread only...NO CHATTER!  Thank you.




					forum.purseblog.com
				



and here's 2008 BG City




__





						Color - Pink Color Family PICS ONLY
					

2005 Magenta Purse!!   :heart:




					forum.purseblog.com
				



apart from that, the net of wrinkles (looking at the back of the bag) looks very similar to the texture of my 05 Apple Green Day
hope, this helps


----------



## Monz1987

ksuromax said:


> in my very humble opinion, it's 2005
> the zip tape was more vivid then, in 2008 it was pale pink, look at these pix
> 2005 BG City and First is last on the right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color - Pink Color Family PICS ONLY
> 
> 
> Please post any photos of your Balenciaga bags in the Pink Color family.     Please indicate the color name, style, season and year of the bag you are posting.         This is a picture thread only...NO CHATTER!  Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's 2008 BG City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color - Pink Color Family PICS ONLY
> 
> 
> 2005 Magenta Purse!!   :heart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apart from that, the net of wrinkles (looking at the back of the bag) looks very similar to the texture of my 05 Apple Green Day
> hope, this helps



ahh, thank you so much, ksuromax!! I’m so grateful for all the wonderful authenticators out there who do this job on their own time. Gratitude .


----------



## ksuromax

Monz1987 said:


> ahh, thank you so much, ksuromax!! I’m so grateful for all the wonderful authenticators out there who do this job on their own time. Gratitude .


pleasure


----------



## lilja421

HI! I am going to buy my first Balenciaga bag, the city classic small with gold hardware and I would like your help to authenticate it. It's on Fashionphile and all the photos and item information is also found on the link, thank you 

Designer ID#: 431621 1000 C 1669
Item #: 719821
Year: 2016








			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-black-630287?sscid=51k5_lacco


----------



## muchstuff

lilja421 said:


> HI! I am going to buy my first Balenciaga bag, the city classic small with gold hardware and I would like your help to authenticate it. It's on Fashionphile and all the photos and item information is also found on the link, thank you
> 
> Designer ID#: 431621 1000 C 1669
> Item #: 719821
> Year: 2016
> View attachment 5086126
> View attachment 5086127
> View attachment 5086128
> View attachment 5086129
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-black-630287?sscid=51k5_lacco


Sorry, I'm confused. The link shown in your post is to a bag that @ksuromax has already posted on the "fakes" thread. The pics you show here aren't the same as the link.


----------



## lilja421

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, I'm confused. The link shown in your post is to a bag that @ksuromax has already posted on the "fakes" thread. The pics you show here aren't the same as the link.



Oh I’m so sorry, my misstake!
Here is the link to the right bag:



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-gold-hardware-s-city-black-719821


----------



## muchstuff

lilja421 said:


> Oh I’m so sorry, my misstake!
> Here is the link to the right bag:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-gold-hardware-s-city-black-719821


What I see looks OK but several of the pics needed are missing. FP allows returns, if you decide to purchase you can repost with all of the necessary photos.


----------



## IntheOcean

Ladies, could you please take a look at this Giant Day bag? These are all the photos I have, and the seller didn't do a very good job of taking closeups of the tags and the zipper, sorry. The bag needs some TLC, but I really like the style and I think I can fix it up. TIA!
ETA: I looked up the number in the Reference Library, and it says that the rest of the numbers should be 213048. So I guess this isn't authentic? 

Link: here


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Ladies, could you please take a look at this Giant Day bag? These are all the photos I have, and the seller didn't do a very good job of taking closeups of the tags and the zipper, sorry. The bag needs some TLC, but I really like the style and I think I can fix it up. TIA!
> 
> Link: here
> View attachment 5086625
> View attachment 5086626
> View attachment 5086627
> View attachment 5086628
> View attachment 5086629
> View attachment 5086630
> View attachment 5086631
> View attachment 5086632


You're right, the pics aren't very good, but I've never seen a tag back like that, not authentic in my opinion.


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> You're right, the pics aren't very good, but I've never seen a tag back like that, not authentic in my opinion.


Thank you, muchstuff!  I'll pass then.


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you, muchstuff!  I'll pass then.


Good plan, lots of authentic ones out there.


----------



## lilja421

muchstuff said:


> What I see looks OK but several of the pics needed are missing. FP allows returns, if you decide to purchase you can repost with all of the necessary photos.



Thank you! I don't know a lot about Balenciaga bags so I am really thankful for your help. I think I'm going to purchase the bag and I will send you the necessary photos then


----------



## muchstuff

lilja421 said:


> Thank you! I don't know a lot about Balenciaga bags so I am really thankful for your help. I think I'm going to purchase the bag and I will send you the necessary photos then


Sounds good!


----------



## Rourou11

Hi and good afternoon! 
I’m planning to buy a Balenciaga bag, and been gathering information regarding the bag. I have my eyes on this bag below, even with reading plenty of information from this forum still really need help, can someone please help authenticate this bag for me.

These are the pictures seller provided.

measurement H 11.5 x L 17”
Handle drop 5”
Doesn’t come with shoulder strap.
Original colour of the bag is cream, but the owner dyed it black.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Rourou11 said:


> Hi and good afternoon!
> I’m planning to buy a Balenciaga bag, and been gathering information regarding the bag. I have my eyes on this bag below, even with reading plenty of information from this forum still really need help, can someone please help authenticate this bag for me.
> 
> These are the pictures seller provided.
> 
> measurement H 11.5 x L 17”
> Handle drop 5”
> Doesn’t come with shoulder strap.
> Original colour of the bag is cream, but the owner dyed it black.


The tag back is missing a set of numbers but what I see looks authentic in my opinion. The colour was probably greige, it's from F/W 2006. A shame she dyed it, the leather won't feel as nice as it would have originally. I don't know what she's asking for it but it shouldn't be much, dyed bags aren't really worth a lot.


----------



## Rourou11

muchstuff said:


> The tag back is missing a set of numbers but what I see looks authentic in my opinion. The colour was probably greige, it's from F/W 2006. A shame she dyed it, the leather won't feel as nice as it would have originally. I don't know what she's asking for it but it shouldn't be much, dyed bags aren't really worth a lot.



Thank you so much. Really appreciate your help. Yes, the missing numbers is what driving me nuts.
Oh ok, I didn’t know that. She’s asking CAD$350 for it. Is that price worth it or should I search for another Bbag that is still in its original colour?


----------



## muchstuff

Rourou11 said:


> Thank you so much. Really appreciate your help. Yes, the missing numbers is what driving me nuts.
> Oh ok, I didn’t know that. She’s asking CAD$350 for it. Is that price worth it or should I search for another Bbag that is still in its original colour?


There were anomalies back then but the other details check out. I personally wouldn't be interested in a dyed bag at any price. Especially one that wasn't professionally done and even then I'd pass. There are enough bags out there to find a reasonably priced one in it's natural state. But that's just me.


----------



## Rourou11

muchstuff said:


> There were anomalies back then but the other details check out. I personally wouldn't be interested in a dyed bag at any price. Especially one that wasn't professionally done and even then I'd pass. There are enough bags out there to find a reasonably priced one in it's natural state. But that's just me.



Yes, that’s true. Thank you again! I’ll be searching for another Bbag.


----------



## muchstuff

Rourou11 said:


> Yes, that’s true. Thank you again! I’ll be searching for another Bbag.


Best of luck!


----------



## ytwel

Bought this from a friend of mine and wanted to know if it's really authentic.
Balenciaga Agneau classic city small
Black Gris Fossile
Serial#431621 1160 W 528147

This tag looks new to me, smaller than previous season, with just "Balenciaga" in front.
Thank you so much!!


----------



## muchstuff

ytwel said:


> Bought this from a friend of mine and wanted to know if it's really authentic.
> Balenciaga Agneau classic city small
> Black Gris Fossile
> Serial#431621 1160 W 528147
> 
> This tag looks new to me, smaller than previous season, with just "Balenciaga" in front.
> Thank you so much!!


Can you repost a pic of the tag with the style numbers on it right way up and the complete tag please? No angles or bends in the tag, nice and clear.


----------



## ytwel

muchstuff said:


> Can you repost a pic of the tag with the style numbers on it right way up and the complete tag please? No angles or bends in the tag, nice and clear.



Repost with the tag, does it show better and clearer? thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

ytwel said:


> Repost with the tag, does it show better and clearer? thank you!


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## ytwel

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you so much!!! Appreciated it


----------



## muchstuff

ytwel said:


> Thank you so much!!! Appreciated it


My pleasure.


----------



## raider69

I'm curious if a real Balenciaga bag would have BB on the back of the zipper. I can't seem to confirm this.  Thanks.


----------



## muchstuff

raider69 said:


> I'm curious if a real Balenciaga bag would have BB on the back of the zipper. I can't seem to confirm this.  Thanks.


Depends on the year of the bag but yes, it is possible.


----------



## miumiu666

Afternoon authenticators!   
I am interested in this First I have found on ebay. I have messaged the seller for further key photos needed. Does anything stick out to you? I’m not familiar with this tag but I’m not familiar with limited edition pieces or collections very much. 
Here’s the listing:








						Balenciaga Hand Bag 103208 The First Black Suede Leather 403156  | eBay
					

Code, Number etc. : 103208 213048. Material :Suede Leather. (zipper) Zipper works properly. Color : Black. Minor crack on the edge of the shoulder strap. (Others) on the edge of the shoulder strap. We apologize for inconvenience.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## muchstuff

miumiu666 said:


> Afternoon authenticators!
> I am interested in this First I have found on ebay. I have messaged the seller for further key photos needed. Does anything stick out to you? I’m not familiar with this tag but I’m not familiar with limited edition pieces or collections very much.
> Here’s the listing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Hand Bag 103208 The First Black Suede Leather 403156  | eBay
> 
> 
> Code, Number etc. : 103208 213048. Material :Suede Leather. (zipper) Zipper works properly. Color : Black. Minor crack on the edge of the shoulder strap. (Others) on the edge of the shoulder strap. We apologize for inconvenience.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Nothing's screaming fake but I'd like to see the rest of the needed pics. Isetan is/was a leading department store in Japan according to Mr. Google so it looks like it was a limited edition celebrating an anniversary.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Mandysaviana

Hi there 
I bought this bag from a preloved store and I am hoping you can please help authenticating it for me?
Thanks so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Mandysaviana said:


> Hi there
> I bought this bag from a preloved store and I am hoping you can please help authenticating it for me?
> Thanks so much!


 Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## lilapot

ksuromax said:


> because i did a bit of research, and it seems that 9002 was used on the items that were mainly white but had some black parts as lining, or soles, so i am comfortable with the colour code. Just let us have a look at the code stamp


 Thank you so much! Always appreciate the help


----------



## britnyspears

Hello!
So I bought this bag new from a reputable site here in the UK.
I am slightly concerned (bait and switch?) as the strap looks crooked as does some of the stitching on the underside of the bag- last two photos!





__





						Flannels | Luxury Designer Fashion for Men, Women & Kids
					






					www.flannels.com
				




City Bag Black/Gold


----------



## muchstuff

britnyspears said:


> Hello!
> So I bought this bag new from a reputable site here in the UK.
> I am slightly concerned (bait and switch?) as the strap looks crooked as does some of the stitching on the underside of the bag- last two photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flannels | Luxury Designer Fashion for Men, Women & Kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.flannels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City Bag Black/Gold
> 
> View attachment 5091758
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091759
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091760
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091761
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091762
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091763
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091764
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091765
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091766
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091768
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091769


There's a long tag inside the pocket, please post that, quoting your original post number. Facing the camera, close up, clear, no angles or bends in the tag. Please post full size, not thumbnail.


----------



## Mandysaviana

Mandysaviana said:


> Hi there
> I bought this bag from a preloved store and I am hoping you can please help authenticating it for me?
> Thanks so much!



Thank you so much for confirming! Luckily I got it for very cheap! Thank you again and have a wonderful day


----------



## muchstuff

Mandysaviana said:


> Thank you so much for confirming! Luckily I got it for very cheap! Thank you again and have a wonderful day


My pleasure.


----------



## britnyspears

Post 18 199
Sorry I missed that one!
I hope these are ok. Thanks so much!


----------



## muchstuff

britnyspears said:


> Post 18 199
> Sorry I missed that one!
> I hope these are ok. Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092231
> View attachment 5092232


Looks fine in my opinion.


----------



## britnyspears

muchstuff said:


> Looks fine in my opinion.


 Thank you so much for your help! So kind.


----------



## muchstuff

britnyspears said:


> Thank you so much for your help! So kind.


Any time.


----------



## lilapot

Hello 

This is from a private sale. Do you guys see any redflags? I was going to request for more close ups but thought to check if it’s an obvious fake before I even bother 

thank you so much for the help as always


----------



## Jess5

Hello,
I wonder if someone can help me. I have purchased a balenciaga city bag from Ebay but not sure now that it is genuine as the leather is not as soft as my other bag , handles seem shiny & no knots can be seen. There is only one ziped pocket on one side .


----------



## Carrie1986

Hi 
Can I have this bag authenticate please 
And may I know the year and color? ( sold as Black but seems more Anthra ( i have a tag that says 2009, i Can post it later ) 

Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

Jess5 said:


> Hello,
> I wonder if someone can help me. I have purchased a balenciaga city bag from Ebay but not sure now that it is genuine as the leather is not as soft as my other bag , handles seem shiny & no knots can be seen. There is only one ziped pocket on one side .
> 
> View attachment 5096082
> 
> 
> View attachment 5096083
> 
> 
> View attachment 5096084
> 
> 
> View attachment 5096085
> 
> 
> View attachment 5096086
> 
> 
> View attachment 5096087
> 
> 
> View attachment 5096088
> 
> 
> View attachment 5096089


Missing a pic of the back of the zipper head but what I see looks fine, F/W 2010 pivoine.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

lilapot said:


> Hello
> 
> This is from a private sale. Do you guys see any redflags? I was going to request for more close ups but thought to check if it’s an obvious fake before I even bother
> 
> thank you so much for the help as always
> 
> View attachment 5096070
> 
> 
> View attachment 5096071
> 
> 
> View attachment 5096072
> 
> 
> View attachment 5096073
> 
> 
> View attachment 5096074
> 
> 
> View attachment 5096075
> 
> 
> View attachment 5096076


Pics aren't clear enough, are on angles, they need to be close up and facing the camera and very clear, sorry. Also need a good pic of the logo on the front.


----------



## muchstuff

Carrie1986 said:


> Hi
> Can I have this bag authenticate please
> And may I know the year and color? ( sold as Black but seems more Anthra ( i have a tag that says 2009, i Can post it later )
> 
> Thank you


Authentic in my opinion, can't tell for sure if it's anthra or a slightly faded black, sorry. They didn't have colour codes on back then.


----------



## Carrie1986

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, can't tell for sure if it's anthra or a slightly faded black, sorry. They didn't have colour codes on back then.


Thank you very much 
The code is This one


----------



## muchstuff

Carrie1986 said:


> Thank you very much
> The code is This one


Nothing on the tag is a colour code though.


----------



## Jess5

muchstuff said:


> Missing a pic of the back of the zipper head but what I see looks fine, F/W 2010 pivoine.


Thank you for taking the time to have a look , please see zipper pics attached.
Do you think it would be goatskin? In regards to the missing open interior pockets is that something that was introduced after 2010 and are the knots only visable in the older models? 
Many thanks, J


----------



## muchstuff

Jess5 said:


> Thank you for taking the time to have a look , please see zipper pics attached.
> Do you think it would be goatskin? In regards to the missing open interior pockets is that something that was introduced after 2010 and are the knots only visable in the older models?
> Many thanks, J
> 
> View attachment 5096878
> 
> 
> View attachment 5096879


Interior pockets were added in F/W 2012 I believe. Not sure about the knots. This bag would be agneau.


----------



## Jess5

muchstuff said:


> Interior pockets were added in F/W 2012 I believe. Not sure about the knots. This bag would be agneau.


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Jess5 said:


> Thank you!


My pleasure.


----------



## Andreea1234

Hello. Can someone help me authenticate this Balenciaga city bag?


----------



## Coco DiNutt

Can this be authentic?https://posh.mk/iugDhKOyIgb
Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Andreea1234 said:


> Hello. Can someone help me authenticate this Balenciaga city bag?



Not authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

Coco DiNutt said:


> Can this be authentic?https://posh.mk/iugDhKOyIgb
> Thank you!


Missing pics of the back of the zipper head and the rivet, and the pics of the tags aren't very good, but I'd say authentic, F/W 07 jaune marigold. Nice bag if you can get the colour transfer out, 07 leather is one of my faves.


----------



## Coco DiNutt

muchstuff said:


> Missing pics of the back of the zipper head and the rivet, and the pics of the tags aren't very good, but I'd say authentic, F/W 07 jaune marigold. Nice bag if you can get the colour transfer out, 07 leather is one of my faves.


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Coco DiNutt said:


> Thank you!


Any time!


----------



## twylightzone97

hi, can someone kindly authenticate this for me please? I dont have anymore pics unfortunately as these are all that the seller provided me with, and I am still contemplating if i should purchase the bag depending on whether it is proven to be authentic or otherwise. thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

twylightzone97 said:


> hi, can someone kindly authenticate this for me please? I dont have anymore pics unfortunately as these are all that the seller provided me with, and I am still contemplating if i should purchase the bag depending on whether it is proven to be authentic or otherwise. thanks so much in advance!


As mentioned, these pics aren’t sufficient. Based on what I see here I’d say not authentic in my opinion.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Name:  BALENCIAGA Classic City small textured-leather tote In Black/ Silver, New
Link of Seller/Site:  Ebay - https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/233905632645?hash=item3675dcb585:g:CHwAAOSwWHdfV7Rr

I was having a look at this bag, which has these numbers on the inside tag:  362967 1065 Y 568024
Then when I searched these numbers on Google it came up with this Graffiti Pouch with the same first & last numbers:  362967 1060 Z 568024








						Balenciaga Black Leather Multicolor Graffiti Zip Around Clutch Bag  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga Black Leather Multicolor Graffiti Zip Around Clutch Bag at the best online prices at eBay!



					www.ebay.com.au
				



Is it just me, or does this not sound right, thank you for having a look ladies


----------



## newtobalworld

Hello guys I just bought this bag but after doing some research I couldn't find the exact color! Can u please help with the authentication of this city bag? And if it is real, what color this? Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

jlsfddsjkfjsdkfkdskfldkgl said:


> Hello guys I just bought this bag but after doing some research I couldn't find the exact color! Can u please help with the authentication of this city bag? And if it is real, what color this? Thank you
> View attachment 5099109
> View attachment 5099110
> View attachment 5099111
> View attachment 5099108
> View attachment 5099112
> View attachment 5099113
> View attachment 5099115


Authentic in my opinion, 2005 Turquoise


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Name:  BALENCIAGA Classic City small textured-leather tote In Black/ Silver, New
> Link of Seller/Site:  Ebay - https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/233905632645?hash=item3675dcb585:g:CHwAAOSwWHdfV7Rr
> 
> I was having a look at this bag, which has these numbers on the inside tag:  362967 1065 Y 568024
> Then when I searched these numbers on Google it came up with this Graffiti Pouch with the same first & last numbers:  362967 1060 Z 568024
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Black Leather Multicolor Graffiti Zip Around Clutch Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga Black Leather Multicolor Graffiti Zip Around Clutch Bag at the best online prices at eBay!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or does this not sound right, thank you for having a look ladies


Rivets and small BALENCIAGA logo outsude of the pocket shots are missing
Too much of glare on the big style code leather strap, i can't read clearly all digits


----------



## peacebabe

twylightzone97 said:


> hi, can someone kindly authenticate this for me please? I dont have anymore pics unfortunately as these are all that the seller provided me with, and I am still contemplating if i should purchase the bag depending on whether it is proven to be authentic or otherwise. thanks so much in advance!


U Pm-ed me too asking for authentication & i already told you also that photos are not good enough for authentication.


----------



## franjs

Can anyone help me to understand if this Nano City is authentic? I'm dubious if I look at the Balenciaga leather tag stitching.
Thank you.



			https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/balenciaga/white-leather-city-balenciaga-handbag-16462155.shtml


----------



## thebattagirl

Hi all.  I bought this clutch on ebay.  Could you please verify its authenticity?  The front tag is out of shape and a bit bent, I tried the best I could to get a clear photo.  Also the bag had no rivets only a stud (picture attached).


----------



## ksuromax

twylightzone97 said:


> hi, can someone kindly authenticate this for me please? I dont have anymore pics unfortunately as these are all that the seller provided me with, and I am still contemplating if i should purchase the bag depending on whether it is proven to be authentic or otherwise. thanks so much in advance!


based on available pictures i tend to agree with @muchstuff this bag is not authentic


----------



## ksuromax

franjs said:


> Can anyone help me to understand if this Nano City is authentic? I'm dubious if I look at the Balenciaga leather tag stitching.
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/balenciaga/white-leather-city-balenciaga-handbag-16462155.shtml


apart from stitching we need to see the bales, rivets, zipper head - all up close and front facing, please


----------



## ksuromax

thebattagirl said:


> Hi all.  I bought this clutch on ebay.  Could you please verify its authenticity?  The front tag is out of shape and a bit bent, I tried the best I could to get a clear photo.  Also the bag had no rivets only a stud (picture attached).
> View attachment 5099955
> View attachment 5099956
> View attachment 5099957
> View attachment 5099958
> View attachment 5099959
> View attachment 5099960
> View attachment 5099961
> View attachment 5099962


what i see looks good, but could you please take a good clear shot of the rivet? and the bale from a different angle, please


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> Name:  BALENCIAGA Classic City small textured-leather tote In Black/ Silver, New
> Link of Seller/Site:  Ebay - https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/233905632645?hash=item3675dcb585:g:CHwAAOSwWHdfV7Rr
> 
> I was having a look at this bag, which has these numbers on the inside tag:  362967 1065 Y 568024
> Then when I searched these numbers on Google it came up with this Graffiti Pouch with the same first & last numbers:  362967 1060 Z 568024
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Black Leather Multicolor Graffiti Zip Around Clutch Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga Black Leather Multicolor Graffiti Zip Around Clutch Bag at the best online prices at eBay!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or does this not sound right, thank you for having a look ladies





jeanstohandbags said:


> Name:  BALENCIAGA Classic City small textured-leather tote In Black/ Silver, New
> Link of Seller/Site:  Ebay - https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/233905632645?hash=item3675dcb585:g:CHwAAOSwWHdfV7Rr
> 
> I was having a look at this bag, which has these numbers on the inside tag:  362967 1065 Y 568024
> Then when I searched these numbers on Google it came up with this Graffiti Pouch with the same first & last numbers:  362967 1060 Z 568024
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Black Leather Multicolor Graffiti Zip Around Clutch Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga Black Leather Multicolor Graffiti Zip Around Clutch Bag at the best online prices at eBay!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or does this not sound right, thank you for having a look ladies


Pics aren't great and we're missing the tag front and the rivets. But the code is wrong for a City small as is the colour code for an all black bag with an all black strap. I'd step away from it personally based on that alone.


----------



## thebattagirl

ksuromax said:


> what i see looks good, but could you please take a good clear shot of the rivet? and the bale from a different angle, please



Hi @ksuromax, I uploaded the additional pics in my original post (#18233). Thanks for your help.


----------



## ksuromax

thebattagirl said:


> Hi @ksuromax, I uploaded the additional pics in my original post (#18233). Thanks for your help.


thank you, looks fine to me


----------



## thebattagirl

ksuromax said:


> thank you, looks fine to me



Thanks so much


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

thebattagirl said:


> Thanks so much


any time


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Rivets and small BALENCIAGA logo outsude of the pocket shots are missing
> Too much of glare on the big style code leather strap, i can't read clearly all digits



Here are the pics I just received:-
*  a rivet
*  small BALENCIAGA logo outside of the pocket
*  style code
*  bale
Thanks 'k'


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> Pics aren't great and we're missing the tag front and the rivets. But the code is wrong for a City small as is the colour code for an all black bag with an all black strap. I'd step away from it personally based on that alone.


Thanks much   I just posted pics of the missing items, but I'm so weary of the wrong style & colour codes.  All the other markers look okay to me though, so I'm very confused at this one.


----------



## franjs

ksuromax said:


> apart from stitching we need to see the bales, rivets, zipper head - all up close and front facing, please


I received these other photos but I'm not sure these are going to be good enough...sorry, the seller isn't willing to help any more.
Thank you,
Fran


----------



## ksuromax

franjs said:


> I received these other photos but I'm not sure these are going to be good enough...sorry, the seller isn't willing to help any more.
> Thank you,
> Fran


no, unfortunately not enough, these are not the rivets, but the studs, the rivets are on the opposite side of the studs 
bales are captured from wrong angle, i can't see what i need to see
zipper head is clear enough, but it raises a red flag
taking all above said into account plus incooperative Seller, i'd say - walk away. 
there are plenty of good and authentic bags, and if the Seller is not willing to provide more pix, it's usually a bad sign.


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Here are the pics I just received:-
> *  a rivet
> *  small BALENCIAGA logo outside of the pocket
> *  style code
> *  bale
> Thanks 'k'





jeanstohandbags said:


> Thanks much   I just posted pics of the missing items, but I'm so weary of the wrong style & colour codes.  All the other markers look okay to me though, so I'm very confused at this one.


ok, where to start? 
as you already know, the codes don't match - red flag (the style code stands for a flat pouch, and a pure black bag shall bear 1000 for colour) 
front small logo - Font looks off 
back leather strap tag - font looks off, plus spacing between the 6 digits of the style code is odd, too 
conclusion - please, avoid


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> ok, where to start?
> as you already know, the codes don't match - red flag (the style code stands for a flat pouch, and a pure black bag shall bear 1000 for colour)
> front small logo - Font looks off
> back leather strap tag - font looks off, plus spacing between the 6 digits of the style code is odd, too
> conclusion - please, avoid


I would add that the one rivet looks off to me as well. Could just be the pic but it looks too flat and a bit larger than usual?


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> ok, where to start?
> as you already know, the codes don't match - red flag (the style code stands for a flat pouch, and a pure black bag shall bear 1000 for colour)
> front small logo - Font looks off
> back leather strap tag - font looks off, plus spacing between the 6 digits of the style code is odd, too
> conclusion - please, avoid





muchstuff said:


> I would add that the one rivet looks off to me as well. Could just be the pic but it looks too flat and a bit larger than usual?


You girls are unreal!!! Thank you  I hope this helps other Aussie buyers also, as I can see a few of these bags have been sold, with a few more available.


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> You girls are unreal!!! Thank you  I hope this helps other Aussie buyers also, as I can see a few of these bags have been sold, with a few more available.


Such a shame, are they  all from the same seller? EDIT I checked the listing and saw that the seller has multiples.


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> You girls are unreal!!! Thank you  I hope this helps other Aussie buyers also, as I can see a few of these bags have been sold, with a few more available.


which is also a big red flag, imo
it's always very suspicious when multiples of the same bag are available from one Seller


----------



## thebattagirl

Hi all.  Here's a beauty that I'd like authenticated please


----------



## ksuromax

thebattagirl said:


> Hi all.  Here's a beauty that I'd like authenticated please
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5102748
> View attachment 5102749
> View attachment 5102750
> View attachment 5102751
> View attachment 5102752
> View attachment 5102753
> View attachment 5102754
> View attachment 5102755
> View attachment 5102756
> View attachment 5102757


authentic


----------



## thebattagirl

Yay!  As always, a BIG thank you ksuromax 




ksuromax said:


> authentic


----------



## ketakardon

Hey guys! I need some help with this bag, these are the only pictures provided by the seller, I don't think they'll be enough but I'll try to get more in the meantime  . Any info is welcome, thank you so much!


----------



## franjs

ksuromax said:


> no, unfortunately not enough, these are not the rivets, but the studs, the rivets are on the opposite side of the studs
> bales are captured from wrong angle, i can't see what i need to see
> zipper head is clear enough, but it raises a red flag
> taking all above said into account plus incooperative Seller, i'd say - walk away.
> there are plenty of good and authentic bags, and if the Seller is not willing to provide more pix, it's usually a bad sign.


Thank you.
The Seller was also super pushy and that made me even more suspicious...


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Narnanz

Not enough photos I know...but interested in your opinion...


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Not enough photos I know...but interested in your opinion...



Very fake.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Very fake.


Thank you...thought so


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Thank you...thought so


Any time.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Any time.


I've just been asked to prove it by the instagram pursetrippin


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> I've just been asked to prove it by the instagram pursetrippin


As you know we don’t divulge details so as not to aid counterfeiters. But anyone who knows the brand could look at the front and back of the tag and see discrepancies.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> As you know we don’t divulge details so as not to aid counterfeiters. But anyone who knows the brand could look at the front and back of the tag and see discrepancies.


Yeah...Im not going to reply...I dont need to prove it ...she does!


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Yeah...Im not going to reply...I dont need to prove it ...she does!


Exactly.


----------



## enshogirl

Narnanz said:


> Yeah...Im not going to reply...I dont need to prove it ...she does!



Before I saw this post, I had told her the bag was fake and some reasons why and she replied “Nope!”and blocked me. I don’t want her to scam another person.


----------



## Narnanz

enshogirl said:


> Before I saw this post, I had told her the bag was fake and some reasons why and she replied “Nope!”and blocked me. I don’t want her to scam another person.


I dont think she will listen either way.

Edit...shes blocked me as well.


----------



## Coco DiNutt

muchstuff said:


> Missing pics of the back of the zipper head and the rivet, and the pics of the tags aren't very good, but I'd say authentic, F/W 07 jaune marigold. Nice bag if you can get the colour transfer out, 07 leather is one of my faves.


I went ahead a bought it! I took pics of the zipper and rivets. Is it authentic?


----------



## muchstuff

Coco DiNutt said:


> I went ahead a bought it! I took pics of the zipper and rivets. Is it authentic?


Looks good to me.


----------



## lilapot

muchstuff said:


> As you know we don’t divulge details so as not to aid counterfeiters. But anyone who knows the brand could look at the front and back of the tag and see discrepancies.


I’m not an expert but to me, the leather itself screams fake.  Where I’m from, there used to be sooo many fakes. Seen them, touched them. One look at the first pic and I’m not even going to bother swiping.

Would like to know though if Bal ever released a bag with a leather that looks like that...

Again, no expert so I hope I’m not embarrassing myself lol


----------



## muchstuff

lilapot said:


> I’m not an expert but to me, the leather itself screams fake.  Where I’m from, there used to be sooo many fakes. Seen them, touched them. One look at the first pic and I’m not even going to bother swiping.
> 
> Would like to know though if Bal ever released a bag with a leather that looks like that...
> 
> Again, no expert so I hope I’m not embarrassing myself lol


No, it’s not even a great fake.


----------



## miumiu666

Afternoon authenticators!
Any opinions on this ebay listing?
I’ve asked for additional closer photos of rivets, zipper backs and of the label tag but they haven’t been provided yet. Is this bag perhaps a newer version? Many things stick out to me, there’s even a pocket on the back of the mirror. 
TIA








						Balenciaga Bag  Crocodile Embossed	Black / Silver  | eBay
					

Strap 28 cm. Depth 14 cm.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

miumiu666 said:


> Afternoon authenticators!
> Any opinions on this ebay listing?
> I’ve asked for additional closer photos of rivets, zipper backs and of the label tag but they haven’t been provided yet. Is this bag perhaps a newer version? Many things stick out to me, there’s even a pocket on the back of the mirror.
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Bag  Crocodile Embossed	Black / Silver  | eBay
> 
> 
> Strap 28 cm. Depth 14 cm.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Totally fake.


----------



## miumiu666

muchstuff said:


> Totally fake.


Thanks so much   
Will avoid this seller entirely!


----------



## muchstuff

miumiu666 said:


> Thanks so much
> Will avoid this seller entirely!


My pleasure.


----------



## handbaggirlde

Hello guys, i bought this bag and think it's a fake
Can you help me to check it out? Thank you in advance.


----------



## muchstuff

handbaggirlde said:


> Hello guys, i bought this bag and think it's a fake
> Can you help me to check it out? Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5105812
> View attachment 5105803
> View attachment 5105804
> View attachment 5105805
> View attachment 5105806
> View attachment 5105807
> View attachment 5105808
> View attachment 5105809
> View attachment 5105810
> View attachment 5105811
> View attachment 5105812
> View attachment 5105814
> View attachment 5105815


You would be correct, it's not authentic.


----------



## handbaggirlde

Thank you muchstuff.


----------



## muchstuff

handbaggirlde said:


> Thank you muchstuff.


Any time.


----------



## tomboy585

Hi everyone. I have a balenciaga reporter bag and I’m not 100% sure if it’s genuine.
the serial number is written on one of the inside card pockets and it is502026 1000 Z 53873. I’m attaching the photos of the bag. I would appreciate your help


----------



## ksuromax

tomboy585 said:


> Hi everyone. I have a balenciaga reporter bag and I’m not 100% sure if it’s genuine.
> the serial number is written on one of the inside card pockets and it is502026 1000 Z 53873. I’m attaching the photos of the bag. I would appreciate your help


hi, nothing screams off to me, but you're missing the zipper hear (underneath) and i'd like to see the tag stamp up-closer, please


----------



## tomboy585

It’s quite a challenge to read the stamp


----------



## ksuromax

tomboy585 said:


> It’s quite a challenge to read the stamp


zipper head?


----------



## tomboy585

Thank you for your help


----------



## ksuromax

tomboy585 said:


> Thank you for your help


i need to see the stamp on the back side, please


----------



## tomboy585

Hard to take a pic of that as it’s a card pocket


----------



## tomboy585

I have found the same bag on fashionphile website and the only thing which is different is the star stamp ‍♀️


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-calfskin-matelasse-chain-strap-blanket-reporter-xs-black-302483


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

tomboy585 said:


> Hard to take a pic of that as it’s a card pocket


Back of the zipper head is required, the logo on it.


----------



## missjesf

Hi all, recently went through this thread and saw that Fashionphile let a few fake Bals slipped and I shop there frequently. I've been on a hunt for a Mini City and have store credit with them. Just want to make sure if this is authentic before making a purchase? Thank you 

Agneau Classic Covered Hardware Mini City Poppy
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-covered-hardware-mini-city-poppy-754623


----------



## muchstuff

missjesf said:


> Hi all, recently went through this thread and saw that Fashionphile let a few fake Bals slipped and I shop there frequently. I've been on a hunt for a Mini City and have store credit with them. Just want to make sure if this is authentic before making a purchase? Thank you
> 
> Agneau Classic Covered Hardware Mini City Poppy
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-covered-hardware-mini-city-poppy-754623
> 
> View attachment 5106991
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106992
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106993


I doubt these were faked. This is from the 2014 cruise collection. You're aware that the entire bag has a rubberized coating? Not just the studs?


----------



## missjesf

muchstuff said:


> I doubt these were faked. This is from the 2014 cruise collection. You're aware that the entire bag has a rubberized coating? Not just the studs?


Thank you! And yes I remember seeing this collection in store back then. Looking to add some color for the summer!


----------



## muchstuff

missjesf said:


> Thank you! And yes I remember seeing this collection in store back then. Looking to add some color for the summer!


Great colour! I just wanted to make sure you were aware that the leather wouldn't feel the same as the uncoated bags.


----------



## tomboy585

muchstuff said:


> Back of the zipper head is required, the logo on it.


Does it mean it is not genuine?


----------



## muchstuff

tomboy585 said:


> Does it mean it is not genuine?


No I’m saying that’s the pic @ksuromax was asking for.


----------



## tomboy585

muchstuff said:


> Back of the zipper head is required, the logo on it.





muchstuff said:


> No I’m saying that’s the pic @ksuromax was asking for.


‍♀️ Looking forward to your verdict then


----------



## muchstuff

tomboy585 said:


> ‍♀ Looking forward to your verdict then


Please add a pic of the back of the zipper head.


----------



## tomboy585

all of them have “B” sign on them


----------



## ksuromax

tomboy585 said:


> all of them have “B” sign on them


Sweetie, can you, please, do it this way?


----------



## tomboy585

I will do my best


----------



## ksuromax

tomboy585 said:


> I will do my best


thanks, you're good to go


----------



## tomboy585

Genuine?


----------



## ksuromax

tomboy585 said:


> Genuine?


yes


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## tomboy585

Thank you very much for your help have a great weekend!


----------



## ksuromax

tomboy585 said:


> Thank you very much for your help have a great weekend!


most welcome  
same to you


----------



## Yassy_Belong

Hi there! I'm considering buying this bag could you help me to authenticate it, please? I don't have a photo of a zipper, but I'll request it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

Yassy_Belong said:


> Hi there! I'm considering buying this bag could you help me to authenticate it, please? I don't have a photo of a zipper, but I'll request it. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5109739
> View attachment 5109740
> View attachment 5109741
> View attachment 5109742
> View attachment 5109743


Missing the tag back, the bale in a good position, the rivet, the back of the zipper head as you mentioned. Plus a link to the seller. All must be clear, close up, facing the camera, no angles. Please post full sized, not thumbnails.


----------



## thebattagirl

So I pulled the trigger and got this possible Chocolate Day on ebay.  Just want to make sure it's authentic.


----------



## MelindaJBZ

Hello everyone! I’m a new Balenciaga fan and I just purchased a project bag to rehab. Can you please take a look and double check this is authentic? I’m fairly certain but I’m new so it doesn’t hurt to get a second opinion. I believe this is a 2009 galet that has considerable yelling to make it look greenish.  I was going to try to color correct but I am lusting after a black bag so I may dye it.  My hobby is rehabilitation of designer bags and I was bored of cleaning lv vachetta lol.


----------



## muchstuff

thebattagirl said:


> So I pulled the trigger and got this possible Chocolate Day on ebay.  Just want to make sure it's authentic.
> View attachment 5110319
> View attachment 5110320
> View attachment 5110321
> View attachment 5110322
> View attachment 5110323
> View attachment 5110324
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110325
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110326


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

MelindaJBZ said:


> Hello everyone! I’m a new Balenciaga fan and I just purchased a project bag to rehab. Can you please take a look and double check this is authentic? I’m fairly certain but I’m new so it doesn’t hurt to get a second opinion. I believe this is a 2009 galet that has considerable yelling to make it look greenish.  I was going to try to color correct but I am lusting after a black bag so I may dye it.  My hobby is rehabilitation of designer bags and I was bored of cleaning lv vachetta lol.
> View attachment 5110334
> View attachment 5110336
> View attachment 5110337
> View attachment 5110338
> View attachment 5110339
> View attachment 5110334
> View attachment 5110336
> View attachment 5110337
> View attachment 5110338
> View attachment 5110339
> View attachment 5110334
> View attachment 5110334
> View attachment 5110336
> View attachment 5110336
> View attachment 5110337
> View attachment 5110342
> View attachment 5110334
> View attachment 5110336
> View attachment 5110337



Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## thebattagirl

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.



Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

thebattagirl said:


> Thank you!


Any time.


----------



## Yassy_Belong

Yassy_Belong said:


> Hi there! I'm considering buying this bag could you help me to authenticate it, please? I don't have a photo of a zipper, but I'll request it. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5109739
> View attachment 5109740
> View attachment 5109741
> View attachment 5109742
> View attachment 5109743


Hello! I received all requaried photos. link
Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

Yassy_Belong said:


> Hello! I received all requaried photos. link
> Thanks!


although overall bag looks fine, the shoulder strap definitely does not belong to it.
most probably it was purchased separately (or added from another bag?) 
logo-ed strap bags had a different colour code - 1060, this has 1000, which stands for solid black.
A-tag stands for 2017 AW season, the shoulder straps on those bag were short and not adjustable.
on the last 2 pics bag is captured with its original strap.


----------



## Yassy_Belong

ksuromax said:


> although overall bag looks fine, the shoulder strap definitely does not belong to it.
> most probably it was purchased separately (or added from another bag?)
> logo-ed strap bags had a different colour code - 1060, this has 1000, which stands for solid black.
> A-tag stands for 2017 AW season, the shoulder straps on those bag were short and not adjustable.
> on the last 2 pics bag is captured with its original strap.


This bag has an additional long logo strap. The seller said she bought it separately to wear as a crossbody
Thanks a lot!


----------



## ksuromax

Yassy_Belong said:


> This bag has an additional long logo strap. The seller said she bought it separately to wear as a crossbody
> Thanks a lot!


----------



## anthrosphere

Item: Day hobo in Grenadine
Site: Fashionphile
Link:


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-day-hobo-grenadine-742826


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

anthrosphere said:


> Item: Day hobo in Grenadine
> Site: Fashionphile
> Link:
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-day-hobo-grenadine-742826


Missing pics for authentication but what I see looks fine.


----------



## anthrosphere

muchstuff said:


> Missing pics for authentication but what I see looks fine.


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

anthrosphere said:


> Thank you!


Nice colour for summer!


----------



## brbrfilek

Hi all,

Can someone please help me authenticate this papier mini bag?
Adding pictures below.
Thank you in advance!
B


----------



## Yassy_Belong

ksuromax said:


> although overall bag looks fine, the shoulder strap definitely does not belong to it.
> most probably it was purchased separately (or added from another bag?)
> logo-ed strap bags had a different colour code - 1060, this has 1000, which stands for solid black.
> A-tag stands for 2017 AW season, the shoulder straps on those bag were short and not adjustable.
> on the last 2 pics bag is captured with its original strap.


Sorry, could you tell me it's agneau leather?


----------



## Good Friday

Hi everyone,
Would like to check authenticity of this small city please and thank you.


----------



## ksuromax

Yassy_Belong said:


> Sorry, could you tell me it's agneau leather?


yes, it is


----------



## ksuromax

Good Friday said:


> Hi everyone,
> Would like to check authenticity of this small city please and thank you.


Authentic


----------



## Good Friday

Thank you @ksuromax


----------



## muchstuff

brbrfilek said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate this papier mini bag?
> Adding pictures below.
> Thank you in advance!
> B


I think you're fine.


----------



## brbrfilek

muchstuff said:


> I think you're fine.



Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

brbrfilek said:


> Thank you


Any time.


----------



## miumiu666

This listing on fashionphile is totally weird to me 
The style number on the back of the tag, font & number placing looking quite weird too. 
Wasn’t planning on purchasing personally but was wondering what everyone’s thoughts were.. 
Guaranteed authentic Agneau Classic Hardware City Rouge Coquelicot from FASHIONPHILE!
http://www.fashionphile.com/product-756861


----------



## gospelfred

Hi, Grateful if you could help check below:
Name: Balenciaga City Bag 

Many thx.


----------



## muchstuff

miumiu666 said:


> This listing on fashionphile is totally weird to me
> The style number on the back of the tag, font & number placing looking quite weird too.
> Wasn’t planning on purchasing personally but was wondering what everyone’s thoughts were..
> Guaranteed authentic Agneau Classic Hardware City Rouge Coquelicot from FASHIONPHILE!
> http://www.fashionphile.com/product-756861


I know it looks weird but there were some authentic bags with tags like this.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## gospelfred

muchstuff said:


> I know it looks weird but there were some authentic bags with tags like this.


The bigger problem I have seeing that bag is that the number on the plate is different from the one at the back of the plate (115478 & 115748)... I thought that was supposed to be the same


----------



## muchstuff

muchstuff said:


> I know it looks weird but there were some authentic bags with tags like this.


I missed that, that’s what I get for answering posts at 4 am.   Personal opinion only, but it looks like they just  messed up when they set the heat stamp numbers rather than it being a fake. But it would be nice to be able to see the other details needed for authentication. At least with FP there’s a solid return policy.


----------



## ksuromax

gospelfred said:


> Hi, Grateful if you could help check below:
> Name: Balenciaga City Bag
> 
> Many thx.
> 
> View attachment 5113473
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113474
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113475
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113476
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113477
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113478
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113479
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113480
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113481
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113482
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113483
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113484


Authentic in my opinion


----------



## gospelfred

ksuromax said:


> Authentic in my opinion


Thank you...really appreciate!


----------



## ksuromax

gospelfred said:


> Thank you...really appreciate!


any time


----------



## lilapot

Hello! Any thoughts on this beautiful bag? I’ve always loved this color and hw combo.  Thank you xx


----------



## muchstuff

lilapot said:


> Hello! Any thoughts on this beautiful bag? I’ve always loved this color and hw combo.  Thank you xx


Missing a pic of the bale but the rest looks good to me.


----------



## ksuromax

gospelfred said:


> Hi, Grateful if you could help check below:
> Name: Balenciaga City Bag
> 
> Many thx.
> 
> View attachment 5113473
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113474
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113475
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113476
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113477
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113478
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113479
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113480
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113481
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113482
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113483
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113484





ksuromax said:


> Authentic in my opinion





gospelfred said:


> Thank you...really appreciate!


Dear Gospelfred, i would like to apologise and revoke back my advice. 
we have discussed internally some details of this bag, and while overall it looks to be ok, we have noticed small inconsistency which does not allow me to confidently give you a full 'go ahead' 
unfortunately, having to work only with the pictures, we are sometimes facing the problems of the monitors setting, some provide better colour presentation, some provide better resolution and sharper picture, and in such cases, when we cannot be confident due to varied opinions and views we have to pull out and refrain from giving a firm answer. 
regrets, we are unable to authenticate this bag


----------



## Yassy_Belong

Hi! Could you authenticate it, please? And is it a city bag? 
link


----------



## ksuromax

Yassy_Belong said:


> Hi! Could you authenticate it, please? And is it a city bag?
> link
> View attachment 5114745
> View attachment 5114746
> View attachment 5114747
> View attachment 5114748
> View attachment 5114749
> View attachment 5114750
> View attachment 5114751


Very fake


----------



## gospelfred

ksuromax said:


> Dear Gospelfred, i would like to apologise and revoke back my advice.
> we have discussed internally some details of this bag, and while overall it looks to be ok, we have noticed small inconsistency which does not allow me to confidently give you a full 'go ahead'
> unfortunately, having to work only with the pictures, we are sometimes facing the problems of the monitors setting, some provide better colour presentation, some provide better resolution and sharper picture, and in such cases, when we cannot be confident due to varied opinions and views we have to pull out and refrain from giving a firm answer.
> regrets, we are unable to authenticate this bag


This helps a lot in making a sound decision, really appreciate your enormous help always and coming back on this! Many thx.


----------



## ksuromax

gospelfred said:


> This helps a lot in making a sound decision, really appreciate your enormous help always and coming back on this! Many thx.


thank you, too, for understanding and support


----------



## lilapot

muchstuff said:


> Missing a pic of the bale but the rest looks good to me.


Thank you  Do you know what year this was released? X


----------



## muchstuff

lilapot said:


> Thank you  Do you know what year this was released? X


This would be S/S 2011. The 2010 rose gold zippers didn't have a logo on them and the F/W 2012 would have a K on the tag back as that was the first season they started doing that.


----------



## lilapot

muchstuff said:


> This would be S/S 2011. The 2010 rose gold zippers didn't have a logo on them and the F/W 2012 would have a K on the tag back as that was the first season they started doing that.


Thank you!!! I‘m learning so much from you guys!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

lilapot said:


> Thank you!!! I‘m learning so much from you guys!


My pleasure!


----------



## Yassy_Belong

ksuromax said:


> Very fake


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Yassy_Belong said:


> Thank you!


Any time


----------



## lalune195

Hi everyone, 
i don’t know about this vintage leather bag is auth or not?. Is there anyone can answer this. I would really appreciate that. Thank you!


----------



## lalune195

Hello, is this real or not? Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

lalune195 said:


> Hello, is this real or not? Thank you!


i'm not an expert in vintage, but i haven't seen any authentic bag made in Korea. 
there's one tiny chance that this was a part of perfume promo, but if so, then this bag has no real value, and as far as i can see it's not genuine leather (peeling off in the zipper rims reveals white base)


----------



## lalune195

ksuromax said:


> i'm not an expert in vintage, but i haven't seen any authentic bag made in Korea.
> there's one tiny chance that this was a part of perfume promo, but if so, then this bag has no real value, and as far as i can see it's not genuine leather (peeling off in the zipper rims reveals white base)


Thank you so much. Can you please take a look at this one as well. Some friends told me that its real. I checked the bag, but one thing confused me that is the serial numbers front and back on the tag don’t match. Thank you again!


----------



## muchstuff

lalune195 said:


> Thank you so much. Can you please take a look at this one as well. Some friends told me that its real. I checked the bag, but one thing confused me that is the serial numbers front and back on the tag don’t match. Thank you again!


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## lalune195

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Thank you, I appreciate it.


----------



## muchstuff

lalune195 said:


> Thank you, I appreciate it.


Any time.


----------



## maggie195

Please, help me check this bag. Those are all photo i have for now,Thank you so much.


----------



## muchstuff

maggie195 said:


> Please, help me check this bag. Those are all photo i have for now,Thank you so much.


What I see looks OK but you’re missing too many details for me to sign off on it.


----------



## iamjo

Hi everyone.
Appreciate it if you can please give me your thoughts on this? I’m new and just bought this.. yes I found you guys AFTER purchasing it..the bag is on its way and I’m soooo anxious 

*BALENCIAGA
Agneau Giant 12 Silver Hardware Mini City Gris Haussmannien*



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-silver-hardware-mini-city-gris-haussmannien-746983


----------



## muchstuff

iamjo said:


> Hi everyone.
> Appreciate it if you can please give me your thoughts on this? I’m new and just bought this.. yes I found you guys AFTER purchasing it..the bag is on its way and I’m soooo anxious
> 
> *BALENCIAGA
> Agneau Giant 12 Silver Hardware Mini City Gris Haussmannien*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-silver-hardware-mini-city-gris-haussmannien-746983


Welcome to TPF! Most of the pics needed aren’t in the listing (see the post at top of the page for a link to what we need). I wouldn’t worry too much, FP is generally pretty good and they have an excellent return policy. When you get your bag post the necessary photos and we’ll take a look.


----------



## myken

Hello.
I found a great deal of a Balenciaga grafitti city bag, but i'm not sure whether it is authentic. Thank you for helping!
Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga grafitti city
Link: https://www.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=223544062


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

myken said:


> Hello.
> I found a great deal of a Balenciaga grafitti city bag, but i'm not sure whether it is authentic. Thank you for helping!
> Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga grafitti city
> Link: https://www.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=223544062
> View attachment 5123857
> View attachment 5123852
> View attachment 5123854
> View attachment 5123856


You’re missing pics of most of the details needed but based on the tag alone I’d say fake.


----------



## iamjo

Bag is here.. please authenticate? Thank you very much in advance


----------



## iamjo

The strap has a joining part - is it meant to look like that?


second photo showing more details


----------



## ksuromax

iamjo said:


> Bag is here.. please authenticate? Thank you very much in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124288
> View attachment 5124289
> View attachment 5124290
> View attachment 5124291
> View attachment 5124292
> View attachment 5124293
> View attachment 5124294
> View attachment 5124295
> View attachment 5124296





iamjo said:


> The strap has a joining part - is it meant to look like that?
> View attachment 5124298
> 
> second photo showing more details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124299


official production of G12 hw was stopped in 2016. 
any bag made with G12 after that would be outlet only, but the tag is not right for the outlet bag


----------



## iamjo

ksuromax said:


> official production of G12 hw was stopped in 2016.
> any bag made with G12 after that would be outlet only, but the tag is not right for the outlet bag



Sorry, can you please explain what’s G12 hw? I’m new to Balenciaga. And when you say the tag is not right please elaborate? According to FP, this is bag is from year 2020.

more photos of the tag


----------



## scastro

Hi!
I recently purchased this bag on Poshmark and need help with authentication before my return period ends.
Thanks,
-Shirley


----------



## muchstuff

scastro said:


> Hi!
> I recently purchased this bag on Poshmark and need help with authentication before my return period ends.
> Thanks,
> -Shirley


Very fake, sorry.


----------



## scastro

muchstuff said:


> Very fake, sorry.


 Thank you very much!


----------



## muchstuff

scastro said:


> Thank you very much!


Any time.


----------



## iamjo

ksuromax said:


> official production of G12 hw was stopped in 2016.
> any bag made with G12 after that would be outlet only, but the tag is not right for the outlet bag


 
Sho


iamjo said:


> Sorry, can you please explain what’s G12 hw? I’m new to Balenciaga. And when you say the tag is not right please elaborate? According to FP, this is bag is from year 2020.
> 
> more photos of the tag
> View attachment 5124957
> View attachment 5124953



Sorry, can I please get a clear opinion - authentic or not authentic?


----------



## hedkandi

Hello! Looking to have this authenticated before buying. I know there are not enough photos but will also post once I buy (given that this isn't crossed out as a fake). Thank you!

Item name: Chevre Gold Metallic Edge Hardware City Black
Serial number: 115748 1000 H 002125
Item link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-gold-metallic-edge-hardware-city-black-688346


----------



## muchstuff

iamjo said:


> Sho
> 
> 
> Sorry, can I please get a clear opinion - authentic or not authentic?


The hardware on your bag is called giant 12, or G12. As @ksuromax said, it was discontinued some time ago and now only shows up on some outlet bags. The tag on your bag isn't typically used for outlet, although to be honest I'm not keeping up with the various changes that Bal has made in the last few years. You haven't mentioned where you purchased your bag. The tag indicates S/S 2020, which is pretty recent, if you want to repost the necessary pics clear, close up, facing the camera, no bends in tags, no angles and please, right way up so we're not having to turn our laptops around or manipulate the photos. I'll take a look but will wait to talk to ksuro to see if she knows of any G12 being produced for any international markets aside from outlet.


----------



## ksuromax

iamjo said:


> Sorry, can you please explain what’s G12 hw? I’m new to Balenciaga. And when you say the tag is not right please elaborate? According to FP, this is bag is from year 2020.
> 
> more photos of the tag
> View attachment 5124957
> View attachment 5124953





muchstuff said:


> The hardware on your bag is called giant 12, or G12. As @ksuromax said, it was discontinued some time ago and now only shows up on some outlet bags. The tag on your bag isn't typically used for outlet, although to be honest I'm not keeping up with the various changes that Bal has made in the last few years. You haven't mentioned where you purchased your bag. The tag indicates S/S 2020, which is pretty recent, if you want to repost the necessary pics clear, close up, facing the camera, no bends in tags, no angles and please, right way up so we're not having to turn our laptops around or manipulate the photos. I'll take a look but will wait to talk to ksuro to see if she knows of any G12 being produced for any international markets aside from outlet.


thanks, @muchstuff 
i was on the road yesterday, sorry, could not get back to you promptly
i second what muchstuff already said, this particular hardware - G12 - is not used on recent bags, unless it's an outlet bag, but i would expect to see some marking, either an O stamp, or a different (older) type of the tag.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> thanks, @muchstuff
> i was on the road yesterday, sorry, could not get back to you promptly
> i second what muchstuff already said, this particular hardware - G12 - is not used on recent bags, unless it's an outlet bag, but i would expect to see some marking, either an O stamp, or a different (older) type of the tag.


Any chance the outlet tags were updated in 2020? I have no access to outlet here in Vancouver, sadly.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> thanks, @muchstuff
> i was on the road yesterday, sorry, could not get back to you promptly
> i second what muchstuff already said, this particular hardware - G12 - is not used on recent bags, unless it's an outlet bag, but i would expect to see some marking, either an O stamp, or a different (older) type of the tag.


@ksuromax, see the link below, post #54. OP purchased at G12 from an "official Bal outlet" store in France, nothing on the tag to indicate it was outlet she said. Follow the conversation from post 54 onwards for the info.

@iamjo where was your bag purchased please?

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...w-off-yours-here.1038381/page-4#post-34287871


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Any chance the outlet tags were updated in 2020? I have no access to outlet here in Vancouver, sadly.


Last time i was in Bal outlet was 2019, and tags were of old format back then.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> @ksuromax, see the link below, post #54. OP purchased at G12 from an "official Bal outlet" store in France, nothing on the tag to indicate it was outlet she said. Follow the conversation from post 54 onwards for the info.
> 
> @iamjo where was your bag purchased please?
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...w-off-yours-here.1038381/page-4#post-34287871


The key words: "SHE SAID"
We never saw that bag's tag actually


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> The key words: "SHE SAID"
> We never saw that bag's tag actually


Yup but I did clarify to her what we were looking for regarding the “O” on the tag and she said it wasn’t there. According to her this particular Bal outlet store was one where unsold bags from boutiques went to get marked down so perhaps they didn’t carry any specifically made for outlet bags…?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Last time i was in Bal outlet was 2019, and tags were of old format back then.


OK so we don’t know for certain what they did for 2020. I’ve asked OP for better pics and to let us know where the bag was purchased. Maybe that’ll help.


----------



## peacebabe

muchstuff said:


> Yup but I did clarify to her what we were looking for regarding the “O” on the tag and she said it wasn’t there. According to her this particular Bal outlet store was one where unsold bags from boutiques went to get marked down so perhaps they didn’t carry any specifically made for outlet bags…?


I did owned a City small & Hamilton backpack which didn't carry the "O" stamp too. I conversed with the sales manager there directly, and indeed, unsold & regular off season items were transferred to outlet store for sales.

I think we discussed this before, perhaps those were "O" are specially made to be sold in outlet only to get rid off balance HW, leather, etc. Off cos, it will be good to get a definite confirmation from Balenciaga


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> I did owned a City small & Hamilton backpack which didn't carry the "O" stamp too. I conversed with the sales manager there directly, and indeed, unsold & regular off season items were transferred to outlet store for sales.
> 
> I think we discussed this before, perhaps those were "O" are specially made to be sold in outlet only to get rid off balance HW, leather, etc. Off cos, it will be good to get a definite confirmation from Balenciaga


Sound reasoning but that takes us back to the fact that it’s a 2020 bag with G12 HW. Although I guess there could have been some spillover into 2020. I’d like to see better pics and know where the bag was purchased.


----------



## peacebabe

muchstuff said:


> Sound reasoning but that takes us back to the fact that it’s a 2020 bag with G12 HW. Although I guess there could have been some spillover into 2020. I’d like to see better pics and know where the bag was purchased.


The poster bought the bag from FP. Lets see if she ll post again


----------



## iamjo

peacebabe said:


> The poster bought the bag from FP. Lets see if she ll post again



Thank you, you wonderful and very resourceful people. Sorry I couldn’t get the tag lying flat - I was trying to photograph it one hand and holding it up with another. Hopefully this photo is better. I bought the bag from Fashionphile.


----------



## muchstuff

iamjo said:


> Thank you, you wonderful and very resourceful people. Sorry I couldn’t get the tag lying flat - I was trying to photograph it one hand and holding it up with another. Hopefully this photo is better. I bought the bag from Fashionphile.
> View attachment 5126056


Can you add another pic of the bale from the other side?


----------



## iamjo

muchstuff said:


> Can you add another pic of the bale from the other side?



sure


----------



## lilapot

Hello! I got this little bag from Antonioli and I’ve always been confident about the authenticity of their Bals. The bag itself looks okay to me. It’s the dustbag that is really badly done or is this the new dustbags that they’ve released which means the quality has gone down? Is this an outlet product? Prob is the bag is so small, I couldn’t get a proper pic of the B at the back of the zip or the serial code (but it checks out when I googled). The dustbag is really terribly sewed that i had to take a second look. Then when I compared it to my old white dustbags and the newer grey ones, this one is definitely not the same. There is also no white tag inside tht says where it is made. Any ideas? Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

iamjo said:


> sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126752
> View attachment 5126753
> View attachment 5126754


Other than the fact that the hardware as far as we know was discontinued prior to 2020 and the tag doesn't look like the 2019 outlet tags, I can't see anything wrong. @ksuromax and @peacebabe, how do you feel?


----------



## muchstuff

lilapot said:


> Hello! I got this little bag from Antonioli and I’ve always been confident about the authenticity of their Bals. The bag itself looks okay to me. It’s the dustbag that is really badly done or is this the new dustbags that they’ve released which means the quality has gone down? Is this an outlet product? Prob is the bag is so small, I couldn’t get a proper pic of the B at the back of the zip or the serial code (but it checks out when I googled). The dustbag is really terribly sewed that i had to take a second look. Then when I compared it to my old white dustbags and the newer grey ones, this one is definitely not the same. There is also no white tag inside tht says where it is made. Any ideas? Thank you!


Somewhere in this bag there should be more info, it may be just a debossed line of print rather than a tag. Please post a good clear pic of it when you find it, close up and straight into the camera. Same with the "Balenciaga" that you have posted, it needs to be much clearer and close up. A pic of the zipper head would help too, I know it's hard but there are certain markers we need to see.


----------



## lilapot

muchstuff said:


> Somewhere in this bag there should be more info, it may be just a debossed line of print rather than a tag. Please post a good clear pic of it when you find it, close up and straight into the camera. Same with the "Balenciaga" that you have posted, it needs to be much clearer and close up. A pic of the zipper head would help too, I know it's hard but there are certain markers we need to see.



thanks for the reply! Inside the bag is just the debossed Balenciaga and then inside the inner pocket is the serial code with the Made in Italy debossing before it. I can take clear pics later as the weather is gloomy today and can’t get proper lighting. 

Antonioli emailed me back saying they are an authorized retailer of all the brands they carry so if this is the case, does this mean the the quality of their dustbag has gone down? It’s my first brand new ss21 purchase. I have another coming from Italy this month so I can have a look and compare.


----------



## muchstuff

lilapot said:


> thanks for the reply! Inside the bag is just the debossed Balenciaga and then inside the inner pocket is the serial code with the Made in Italy debossing before it. I can take clear pics later as the weather is gloomy today and can’t get proper lighting.
> 
> Antonioli emailed me back saying they are an authorized retailer of all the brands they carry so if this is the case, does this mean the the quality of their dustbag has gone down? It’s my first brand new ss21 purchase. I have another coming from Italy this month so I can have a look and compare.


I assume then that you no longer need authentication? I can’t speak to the quality of the dust bags, perhaps someone else can.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## lewildpixel

Hi All! Could y’all kindly help me to authenticate this Balenciaga mini city please? It should bought somewhere between 2018-2019 based on the info i gathered. Thanks so much!


----------



## muchstuff

lewildpixel said:


> Hi All! Could y’all kindly help me to authenticate this Balenciaga mini city please? It should bought somewhere between 2018-2019 based on the info i gathered. Thanks so much!


Please repost with all photos right way up and facing the camera. We need very clear pics of the front and back of tag, rivet, bale and back of zipper head. There’s a link to examples in the post at top of the page.


----------



## lewildpixel

muchstuff said:


> Please repost with all photos right way up and facing the camera. We need very clear pics of the front and back of tag, rivet, bale and back of zipper head. There’s a link to examples in the post at top of the page.


Hi sorry, I’ve rotated all the pics. Unfortunately these are all I have from the seller, I’m waiting for pics of its rivet, let me know if any other pics is needed thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

lewildpixel said:


> Hi sorry, I’ve rotated all the pics. Unfortunately these are all I have from the seller, I’m waiting for pics of its rivet, let me know if any other pics is needed thank you so much!


I'd like to see a better pic of the tag back. This one is on an angle, bent back where she's holding it, and partially blurred. It sounds fussy but the look of the font can distort in pics that aren't forward facing and that are bent.


----------



## lewildpixel

muchstuff said:


> I'd like to see a better pic of the tag back. This one is on an angle, bent back where she's holding it, and partially blurred. It sounds fussy but the look of the font can distort in pics that aren't forward facing and that are bent.


Hello dear I’ve gotten these pics from the seller. Hope it helps thanks!


----------



## mere girl

May I ask you lovely ladies for your opinion please.. the seller states the hardware is rose gold - thank you x

Name - Balenciaga Classic City Bag, Red leather with giant gold studs
Number - 324693587662
Seller id - jh0781
Link - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

extra pics -


----------



## peacebabe

mere girl said:


> May I ask you lovely ladies for your opinion please.. the seller states the hardware is rose gold - thank you x
> 
> Name - Balenciaga Classic City Bag, Red leather with giant gold studs
> Number - 324693587662
> Seller id - jh0781
> Link - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0
> 
> extra pics -
> View attachment 5127722
> View attachment 5127723
> View attachment 5127724


Hello, missing pics of rivet & zipper head.


----------



## mere girl

peacebabe said:


> Hello, missing pics of rivet & zipper head.


Hi - Many thanks for taking a look - however the seller has decided to remove the bag from sale x


----------



## lewildpixel

lewildpixel said:


> Hello dear I’ve gotten these pics from the seller. Hope it helps thanks!


Any help would be appreciated. Bump up post in case it got missed. Thanks in advance admin and authenticators


----------



## muchstuff

muchstuff said:


> Other than the fact that the hardware as far as we know was discontinued prior to 2020 and the tag doesn't look like the 2019 outlet tags, I can't see anything wrong. @ksuromax and @peacebabe, how do you feel?


@iamjo sorry for the delay, we're still having a discussion regarding the 2020 outlet bags but everyone's really busy. I stand by the fact that I don't't see anything that would lead me to say fake, but since none of us have seen 2020 outlet tags, or can say for certain that the G12 was either continued or discontinued completely in 2019, it's difficult to give a definite answer.


----------



## muchstuff

lewildpixel said:


> Any help would be appreciated. Bump up post in case it got missed. Thanks in advance admin and authenticators


Sorry, there aren't may of us and we're all busy with life in general right now. Waiting for an answer from one of the  other AT peeps, will be back!


----------



## muchstuff

Please be aware that we're a small group of authenticators and everyone's very busy in the real world right now. We will get to you, I promise, but it may take a few days. In the meantime, to speed the process please be sure to read the post at top of the page to make sure you have the photos needed, and that they're in the format we ask for.

-RIGHT WAY UP PLEASE!!!
-FULL SIZE, NOT THUMBNAILS!!!
-All pics must be clear, close up, facing the camera, no angles or bends in tags.
-PLEASE remember to post a link or description of where the bag is from.

If you do your job it helps us do ours!


----------



## Monz1987

muchstuff said:


> Please be aware that we're a small group of authenticators and everyone's very busy in the real world right now. We will get to you, I promise, but it may take a few days. In the meantime, to speed the process please be sure to read the post at top of the page to make sure you have the photos needed, and that they're in the format we ask for.
> 
> -RIGHT WAY UP PLEASE!!!
> -FULL SIZE, NOT THUMBNAILS!!!
> -All pics must be clear, close up, facing the camera, no angles or bends in tags.
> -PLEASE remember to post a link or description of where the bag is from.
> 
> If you do your job it helps us do ours!


So grateful for everything you authenticators do for us every day on these forums! Your hard work and knowledge is so appreciated.


----------



## muchstuff

Monz1987 said:


> So grateful for everything you authenticators do for us every day on these forums! Your hard work and knowledge is so appreciated.


----------



## peacebabe

muchstuff said:


> @iamjo sorry for the delay, we're still having a discussion regarding the 2020 outlet bags but everyone's really busy. I stand by the fact that I don't't see anything that would lead me to say fake, but since none of us have seen 2020 outlet tags, or can say for certain that the G12 was either continued or discontinued completely in 2019, it's difficult to give a definite answer.



I agree with Much. @lewildpixel possible to post a sharper, straight angle image of the front & back of interior leather tag again.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> I agree with Much. @iamjo possible to post a sharper, straight angle image of the front & back of interior leather tag again.


Peace did you see post 18,383 for the tag back?


----------



## peacebabe

muchstuff said:


> Peace did you see post 18,383 for the tag back?


My bad !!!! i was referring to lewildpixel's post. I ve edited


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> My bad !!!! i was referring to lewildpixel's post. I ve edited


Try 18,395 for her pics.


----------



## peacebabe

muchstuff said:


> Try 18,395 for her pics.


I ve seen that. The front of the tag is not very sharp for me to see the "vital" letters well. The back of tag angle is not straight enough for me


----------



## lewildpixel

peacebabe said:


> I ve seen that. The front of the tag is not very sharp for me to see the "vital" letters well. The back of tag angle is not straight enough for me


Hi Noted let me try to get better pics from the seller thanks


----------



## lewildpixel

lewildpixel said:


> Hi Noted let me try to get better pics from the seller thanks


Btw is there a double BB zipper in the newer Balenciaga like the one in my pic? Ive never seen one before


----------



## muchstuff

lewildpixel said:


> Btw is there a double BB zipper in the newer Balenciaga like the one in my pic? Ive never seen one before


Yes, there is.


----------



## lewildpixel

muchstuff said:


> Yes, there is.


Hi dear hope these help! Thanks in advance


----------



## peacebabe

lewildpixel said:


> Hi dear hope these help! Thanks in advance



Hi there, thanks for taking the effort. Among the authenticator, we have discuss your bag and this is our conclusion. As there is a particular number's font does not belong to the season of your bag, but a font of past season, we are not able to authenticate it as at the same time, we can't call it a fake too.


----------



## muchstuff

lewildpixel said:


> Hi dear hope these help! Thanks in advance


I see that peace has replied, but I wanted to add a bit of info here. Part of the issue is that we simply don't see enough of the "current" G12 bags. I could find only one other "W" tag and the fonts on the two bags don't match. There are aspects on the tag back of your bag that aren't consistent with the font for the more current bags, but since the G12s are such an outlier we can't say with certainty either way. I'm going to shout out to G12 owners to see if we can get some other samples. Sorry we can't be of more help.


----------



## sundazed

Good morning,
I consider to buy one of these bags, the giant day bag (320 euro) or the velo (680 euro), via „ebay kleinanzeigen. please, could you check if they are authentic?
thanks in advance and kind regards!


----------



## sundazed

Good morning,
I consider to buy one of these bags, the giant day bag (320 euro) or the velo (680 euro), via „ebay kleinanzeigen. please, could you check if they are authentic?
thanks in advance and kind regards!


----------



## lewildpixel

peacebabe said:


> Hi there, thanks for taking the effort. Among the authenticator, we have discuss your bag and this is our conclusion. As there is a particular number's font does not belong to the season of your bag, but a font of past season, we are not able to authenticate it as at the same time, we can't call it a fake too.


Okay noted thank you


----------



## lewildpixel

muchstuff said:


> I see that peace has replied, but I wanted to add a bit of info here. Part of the issue is that we simply don't see enough of the "current" G12 bags. I could find only one other "W" tag and the fonts on the two bags don't match. There are aspects on the tag back of your bag that aren't consistent with the font for the more current bags, but since the G12s are such an outlier we can't say with certainty either way. I'm going to shout out to G12 owners to see if we can get some other samples. Sorry we can't be of more help.


I see okay noted thanks. Any others with the new W series balenciaga ard 2019 can share your inner tag fromt and back tags pls thanks


----------



## muchstuff

lewildpixel said:


> I see okay noted thanks. Any others with the new W series balenciaga ard 2019 can share your inner tag fromt and back tags pls thanks


Please read the post in yellow at top of the page, there’s a link that will show you the photos needed.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

lewildpixel said:


> I see okay noted thanks. Any others with the new W series balenciaga ard 2019 can share your inner tag fromt and back tags pls thanks


I’ve posted a thread asking for pics of G12 tags. Hopefully we get some results.


----------



## sundazed

Hello, 
please, could you help? I consider to buy one of these 2 bags, giant day (320 euro) or velo (680 euro) via „ebay kleinanzeigen“ and I am not sure if they are authentic.
I would be very thankful for your authenticity check and advise.
kind regards


----------



## sundazed

hello,
please, could you check if this velo is authentic?
It is offered on „ebay kleinanezigen“ for the amount of 680 euro.
I am not sure.
thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

sundazed said:


> Hello,
> please, could you help? I consider to buy one of these 2 bags, giant day (320 euro) or velo (680 euro) via „ebay kleinanzeigen“ and I am not sure if they are authentic.
> I would be very thankful for your authenticity check and advise.
> kind regards


What I can see look fine but can you post a pic of the tag back with the "MADE IN ITALY" line showing please?


----------



## muchstuff

sundazed said:


> hello,
> please, could you check if this velo is authentic?
> It is offered on „ebay kleinanezigen“ for the amount of 680 euro.
> I am not sure.
> thank you!


Missing too many photos, please read the post at top of page and check the link for photos needed. Make sure your pics are clear, close up, facing the camera, no angle, no bends in tags. Make sure all of the numbers/font on tags are showing.


----------



## sundazed

muchstuff said:


> What I can see look fine but can you post a pic of the tag back with the "MADE IN ITALY" line showing please?



Hello,
thank you for your quick response. Here are some more photos, especially of the ident label. Please, could you check?
It would be great if you can help. Thank you so much,
kind regards!


----------



## muchstuff

sundazed said:


> Hello,
> thank you for your quick response. Here are some more photos, especially of the ident label. Please, could you check?
> It would be great if you can help. Thank you so much,
> kind regards!


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## sundazed

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Puh - thank you for your help! I was unsure because of the silver hardware and the „5741“ I could not interprete.


----------



## muchstuff

sundazed said:


> Puh - thank you for your help! I was unsure because of the silver hardware and the „5741“ I could not interprete.


That's the colour code for S/S 2011 vieux rose.


----------



## sundazed

muchstuff said:


> Missing too many photos, please read the post at top of page and check the link for photos needed. Make sure your pics are clear, close up, facing the camera, no angle, no bends in tags. Make sure all of the numbers/font on tags are showing.


Hello,
today I received the missing photos. Please, could you help one more time and check?
Thank you!


----------



## sundazed

And here is the ID Card


----------



## muchstuff

sundazed said:


> Hello,
> today I received the missing photos. Please, could you help one more time and check?
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5135300
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135301
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135302
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135303
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135304
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135305
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135306
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135307


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## sundazed

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


that sounds good! thank you so much again!


----------



## muchstuff

sundazed said:


> that sounds good! thank you so much again!


My pleasure.


----------



## anthrosphere

Name: Twiggy in black with RH
Seller: Fashionphile
Link:


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-twiggy-black-698801
		


thank you!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

anthrosphere said:


> Name: Twiggy in black with RH
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link:
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-twiggy-black-698801
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!


no rivets, no bale, no zipperhead, no full view of the back tag...


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> no rivets, no bale, no zipperhead, no full view of the back tag...





anthrosphere said:


> Name: Twiggy in black with RH
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link:
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-twiggy-black-698801
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!


If you can't get the extra pics just a note that nothing's ringing alarm bells in the pics posted and FP has a good return policy.


----------



## tiggur35

Hi, can you help me authenticate this item? Thank you!
Balenciaga City bag



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-plomb-763202


----------



## muchstuff

tiggur35 said:


> Hi, can you help me authenticate this item? Thank you!
> Balenciaga City bag
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-plomb-763202


What I see looks OK but FP never posts all the necessary pics. If you purchase feel free to repost with more photos.


----------



## hedkandi

Ended up buying the below. Please help authenticate. I downloaded the photos and added the ones needed. Thank you so much!

*Name*: Balenciaga City Chevre Metallic Edge Gold Hardware (2014)
*Link*: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bale...e-hardware-city-black-688346?sscid=71k5_1crha


----------



## muchstuff

hedkandi said:


> Ended up buying the below. Please help authenticate. I downloaded the photos and added the ones needed. Thank you so much!
> 
> *Name*: Balenciaga City Chevre Metallic Edge Gold Hardware (2014)
> *Link*: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bale...e-hardware-city-black-688346?sscid=71k5_1crha
> 
> View attachment 5137230
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137231
> View attachment 5137232
> View attachment 5137234
> View attachment 5137235
> View attachment 5137236
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137238
> View attachment 5137239
> View attachment 5137240
> View attachment 5137241


Still don't have a pic of the tag back in it's entirety (missing bottom line). Please repost and quote your original post number. The tag must face the camera, no angles or bends, it distorts the font. We need to be able to read the "FABRIQUE EN ITALIE" line.


----------



## hedkandi

hedkandi said:


> Hello! Looking to have this authenticated before buying. I know there are not enough photos but will also post once I buy (given that this isn't crossed out as a fake). Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Chevre Gold Metallic Edge Hardware City Black
> Serial number: 115748 1000 H 002125
> Item link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-gold-metallic-edge-hardware-city-black-688346





hedkandi said:


> Ended up buying the below. Please help authenticate. I downloaded the photos and added the ones needed. Thank you so much!
> 
> *Name*: Balenciaga City Chevre Metallic Edge Gold Hardware (2014)
> *Link*: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bale...e-hardware-city-black-688346?sscid=71k5_1crha
> 
> View attachment 5137230
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137231
> View attachment 5137232
> View attachment 5137234
> View attachment 5137235
> View attachment 5137236
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137238
> View attachment 5137239
> View attachment 5137240
> View attachment 5137241





muchstuff said:


> Still don't have a pic of the tag back in it's entirety (missing bottom line). Please repost and quote your original post number. The tag must face the camera, no angles or bends, it distorts the font. We need to be able to read the "FABRIQUE EN ITALIE" line.



@muchstuff Thank you! I hope I did the quoting correctly. I really struggled with the last line because it’s where it’s stitched to the bag. I was able to capture this (just “Fabrique en I”) but I’ll try again to get a better photo in the daytime.


----------



## Gusandlucy

Hello all!
I would love your opinion on the bag I found at a local thrift store - I appreciate your time and thoughts! It is a beautiful bag and if it is authentic it will be one of my best finds! The leather is beautiful and from comparing to authentic pictures online it looks promising.
Shannon


----------



## muchstuff

Gusandlucy said:


> Hello all!
> I would love your opinion on the bag I found at a local thrift store - I appreciate your time and thoughts! It is a beautiful bag and if it is authentic it will be one of my best finds! The leather is beautiful and from comparing to authentic pictures online it looks promising.
> Shannon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5138109
> View attachment 5138110
> View attachment 5138111
> View attachment 5138112
> View attachment 5138113
> View attachment 5138114
> View attachment 5138117
> View attachment 5138115
> 
> 
> View attachment 5138116
> 
> View attachment 5138119
> View attachment 5138121


 Sorry, I’m afraid it’s not authentic.


----------



## Gusandlucy

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, I’m afraid it’s not authentic.


Thanks! I appreciate your time.


----------



## muchstuff

Gusandlucy said:


> Thanks! I appreciate your time.


My pleasure.


----------



## LadyLuna

Hi all, 
I bought this bag from Poshmark. On arrival, there are some things about it that make me a little nervous
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
. Can you give me your opinion on its authenticity before I release payment? Thanks so much for any help you could give.


----------



## muchstuff

LadyLuna said:


> Hi all,
> I bought this bag from Poshmark. On arrival, there are some things about it that make me a little nervous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5138705
> View attachment 5138705
> View attachment 5138707
> View attachment 5138706
> View attachment 5138709
> View attachment 5138710
> View attachment 5138711
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Can you give me your opinion on its authenticity before I release payment? Thanks so much for any help you could give.


Very fake. Posh is full of them IMO.


----------



## LadyLuna

muchstuff said:


> Very fake. Posh is full of them IMO.


Thanks, I was afraid of that. I appreciate your help!


----------



## muchstuff

LadyLuna said:


> Thanks, I was afraid of that. I appreciate your help!


No worries, always post on the AT thread before buying on Posh!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## hedkandi

hedkandi said:


> Hello! Looking to have this authenticated before buying. I know there are not enough photos but will also post once I buy (given that this isn't crossed out as a fake). Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Chevre Gold Metallic Edge Hardware City Black
> Serial number: 115748 1000 H 002125
> Item link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-gold-metallic-edge-hardware-city-black-688346





hedkandi said:


> Ended up buying the below. Please help authenticate. I downloaded the photos and added the ones needed. Thank you so much!
> 
> *Name*: Balenciaga City Chevre Metallic Edge Gold Hardware (2014)
> *Link*: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bale...e-hardware-city-black-688346?sscid=71k5_1crha
> 
> View attachment 5137230
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137231
> View attachment 5137232
> View attachment 5137234
> View attachment 5137235
> View attachment 5137236
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137238
> View attachment 5137239
> View attachment 5137240
> View attachment 5137241





hedkandi said:


> @muchstuff Thank you! I hope I did the quoting correctly. I really struggled with the last line because it’s where it’s stitched to the bag. I was able to capture this (just “Fabrique en I”) but I’ll try again to get a better photo in the daytime.
> 
> View attachment 5137303



@muchstuff I tried to get the best photo of the tag with the “Fabrique en Italie” portion. I just noticed the “en Italie” portion is smoother than the “Fabrique” part (possibly cause of the age?) so it’s hard to capture that part but I did the best I could. Please let me know if this isn’t enough to authenticate. Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

hedkandi said:


> @muchstuff I tried to get the best photo of the tag with the “Fabrique en Italie” portion. I just noticed the “en Italie” portion is smoother than the “Fabrique” part (possibly cause of the age?) so it’s hard to capture that part but I did the best I could. Please let me know if this isn’t enough to authenticate. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5139121
> View attachment 5139122
> View attachment 5139123
> View attachment 5139124
> View attachment 5139121
> View attachment 5139122
> View attachment 5139123
> View attachment 5139124


The problem with bent tags is that it changes the look of the font. And it's not very legible TBH. Could you post a different rivet as well please? I'm not sounding any alarms here, just trying to work with what you've given me.


----------



## hedkandi

muchstuff said:


> The problem with bent tags is that it changes the look of the font. And it's not very legible TBH. Could you post a different rivet as well please? I'm not sounding any alarms here, just trying to work with what you've given me.



@muchstuff No, thank you! I appreciate your time and patience. Please see the attached. Would these work?


----------



## muchstuff

hedkandi said:


> @muchstuff No, thank you! I appreciate your time and patience. Please see the attached. Would these work?
> 
> View attachment 5139201
> View attachment 5139202
> View attachment 5139203
> View attachment 5139204
> View attachment 5139205


Looks good to me, thanks for the extra pics!


----------



## hedkandi

muchstuff said:


> Looks good to me, thanks for the extra pics!



@muchstuff thank YOU! Very much appreciated.


----------



## muchstuff

hedkandi said:


> @muchstuff thank YOU! Very much appreciated.


Any time, sorry it took so long.


----------



## shiningrubygirl

Hello! Can someone help me in authenticating this balenciaga bag? TIA.

Item Name: Balenciaga giant first bag in greyish blue (not sure about the official color).
Pictures as attached.


----------



## muchstuff

shiningrubygirl said:


> Hello! Can someone help me in authenticating this balenciaga bag? TIA.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga giant first bag in greyish blue (not sure about the official color).
> Pictures as attached.


Missing pics of rivet and back of zipper head.


----------



## shiningrubygirl

muchstuff said:


> Missing pics of rivet and back of zipper head.


Ok, will try to get those photos. Thanks.


----------



## MagandangBag

Hello- 
Can you please help me authenticate this?
Thank you
Item Name: Chevre Gold Metallic Edge City in Gris Taupe
Item Number:770099
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-gold-metallic-edge-hardware-city-gris-taupe-770099


----------



## muchstuff

MagandangBag said:


> Hello-
> Can you please help me authenticate this?
> Thank you
> Item Name: Chevre Gold Metallic Edge City in Gris Taupe
> Item Number:770099
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-gold-metallic-edge-hardware-city-gris-taupe-770099
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139890
> View attachment 5139892
> View attachment 5139893
> View attachment 5139894
> View attachment 5139895


Sorry but the angles on the rivet and bale aren't good enough, missing the pic of the back of the zipper head (see link in the post at top of the page for examples of photos needed). If you get the pics and repost please post pics full sized, not thumbnails. FP has a good return policy, if you decide to purchase feel free to repost with your own pics.


----------



## Grabthathandle

Hello,

First time poster here. I am interested in both of these Balenciaga Hourglass bags that are posted on eBay:

Item Name: Balenciaga Hourglass Small Top Handle Bag Black Shiny RRP £1450
eBay Item Number: 154536852175
Seller ID: dan-chapper45
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/15453685217...rentrq:c93d541517a0a2185b89873bffff3260|iid:1













Item Name: Balenciaga Hourglass Top Handle Bag Crocodile Embossed Leather
eBay item Number: 194213266450
Seller ID: lux_commission_shop 
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/194213266450?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055359.m2763.l2649


----------



## muchstuff

Grabthathandle said:


> Hello,
> 
> First time poster here. I am interested in both of these Balenciaga Hourglass bags that are posted on eBay:
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Hourglass Small Top Handle Bag Black Shiny RRP £1450
> eBay Item Number: 154536852175
> Seller ID: dan-chapper45
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/154536852175?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=518cc289503a4daa89b1a44f67184258&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=154536852175&itm=154536852175&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Balenciaga&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:ff2b3365-ea26-11eb-945a-e22135551e49|parentrq:c93d541517a0a2185b89873bffff3260|iid:1
> 
> View attachment 5142848
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142852
> 
> View attachment 5142855
> 
> View attachment 5142857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Hourglass Top Handle Bag Crocodile Embossed Leather
> eBay item Number: 194213266450
> Seller ID: lux_commission_shop
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/194213266450?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055359.m2763.l2649
> 
> View attachment 5142835
> 
> View attachment 5142837
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142839
> 
> View attachment 5142840
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142842
> 
> View attachment 5142844
> 
> View attachment 5142845


I'm not knowledgeable enough with the Hourglass to help, @ksuromax , how are you with this style? The photos aren't adequate though for either of the listings. All logos, style codes, anything with a font, must face the camera, be close up and clear, no angles or bends. I know it's hard to do but it's what's needed, if we can't see it well it's not helpful. Also needed is the back of the zipper head and if there are rivets holding the handles we'll need a pic of the backside of at least one of those as well.


----------



## ksuromax

Grabthathandle said:


> Hello,
> 
> First time poster here. I am interested in both of these Balenciaga Hourglass bags that are posted on eBay:
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Hourglass Small Top Handle Bag Black Shiny RRP £1450
> eBay Item Number: 154536852175
> Seller ID: dan-chapper45
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/154536852175?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=518cc289503a4daa89b1a44f67184258&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=154536852175&itm=154536852175&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Balenciaga&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:ff2b3365-ea26-11eb-945a-e22135551e49|parentrq:c93d541517a0a2185b89873bffff3260|iid:1
> 
> View attachment 5142848
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142852
> 
> View attachment 5142855
> 
> View attachment 5142857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Hourglass Top Handle Bag Crocodile Embossed Leather
> eBay item Number: 194213266450
> Seller ID: lux_commission_shop
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/194213266450?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055359.m2763.l2649
> 
> View attachment 5142835
> 
> View attachment 5142837
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142839
> 
> View attachment 5142840
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142842
> 
> View attachment 5142844
> 
> View attachment 5142845





muchstuff said:


> I'm not knowledgeable enough with the Hourglass to help, @ksuromax , how are you with this style? The photos aren't adequate though for either of the listings. All logos, style codes, anything with a font, must face the camera, be close up and clear, no angles or bends. I know it's hard to do but it's what's needed, if we can't see it well it's not helpful. Also needed is the back of the zipper head and if there are rivets holding the handles we'll need a pic of the backside of at least one of those as well.


pictures are not useful, i can't read clearly any code 

but i have a moment of doubt about the embossed one, it seems that it comes with a card that has some info - year, season, etc, but this model was released when those cards were no longer provided


----------



## Grabthathandle

ksuromax said:


> pictures are not useful, i can't read clearly any code
> 
> but i have a moment of doubt about the embossed one, it seems that it comes with a card that has some info - year, season, etc, but this model was released when those cards were no longer provided


 
Thank you to both of you. I will ask the seller for better photos of the code.
With the embossed one, even the slightest bit of doubt will turn me away.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

Grabthathandle said:


> Thank you to both of you. I will ask the seller for better photos of the code.
> With the embossed one, even the slightest bit of doubt will turn me away.


Quite possible that there's nothing wrong with the bag, just the Seller, with the best intentions, added a different card, that does not belong to this bag. 
See the colour of the box? It's GREY, and the card must be the same grey, and not white


----------



## Grabthathandle

ksuromax said:


> pictures are not useful, i can't read clearly any code
> 
> but i have a moment of doubt about the embossed one, it seems that it comes with a card that has some info - year, season, etc, but this model was released when those cards were no longer provided





ksuromax said:


> Quite possible that there's nothing wrong with the bag, just the Seller, with the best intentions, added a different card, that does not belong to this bag.
> See the colour of the box? It's GREY, and the card must be the same grey, and not white


 
I received a picture of the serial number for the shiny black balenciaga. I hope this helps some, if not I will post photos after purchase.


----------



## ksuromax

Grabthathandle said:


> I received a picture of the serial number for the shiny black balenciaga. I hope this helps some, if not I will post photos after purchase.
> 
> View attachment 5144023


it definitely does help, please, avoid
this code stands for a RED bag


----------



## Grabthathandle

ksuromax said:


> it definitely does help, please, avoid
> this code stands for a RED bag


 thank you so much!


----------



## SFCgiRL85

Hello, I just bought my first Balenciaga, I’m in love with this bag and the color! Please help me authenticate. I purchased this from Fashionphile

https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-gold-metallic-edge-hardware-city-cassis-751091


----------



## ksuromax

SFCgiRL85 said:


> Hello, I just bought my first Balenciaga, I’m in love with this bag and the color! Please help me authenticate. I purchased this from Fashionphile
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-gold-metallic-edge-hardware-city-cassis-751091
> 
> View attachment 5144230
> View attachment 5144231
> View attachment 5144232
> View attachment 5144233
> View attachment 5144234
> View attachment 5144235
> View attachment 5144236
> 
> 
> View attachment 5144237


Authentic, imo


----------



## ksuromax

Grabthathandle said:


> thank you so much!


Any time


----------



## SFCgiRL85

ksuromax said:


> Authentic, imo


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## ksuromax

SFCgiRL85 said:


> Thank you so much!!!


my pleasure


----------



## Narnanz

Could I have this looked at please 
Link https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketp...men/bags-handbags/handbags/listing/3187471275
Seller *straightxedge
*Comments...I know it's missing the bale and the rivets...hoping it's enough.
Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Could I have this looked at please
> Link https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketp...men/bags-handbags/handbags/listing/3187471275
> Seller *straightxedge*
> Comments...I know it's missing the bale and the rivets...hoping it's enough.
> Thank you


Not just missing pics, the tag pics are angled and the lighting makes some of the font hard to read. Also missing the bottom line on the tag back. Nothing’s screaming fake but without the necessary pics I can’t give my opinion, sorry.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Not just missing pics, the tag pics are angled and the lighting makes some of the font hard to read. Also missing the bottom line on the tag back. Nothing’s screaming fake but without the necessary pics I can’t give my opinion, sorry.


all good...will see if the seller can add some photos
Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> all good...will see if the seller can add some photos
> Thank you


Good luck!


----------



## shiningrubygirl

muchstuff said:


> Missing pics of rivet and back of zipper head.



Hi there, sorry for the delay. Here are the photos. Hope these photos can help you in authenticating the bag.


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> Could I have this looked at please
> Link https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketp...men/bags-handbags/handbags/listing/3187471275
> Seller *straightxedge*
> Comments...I know it's missing the bale and the rivets...hoping it's enough.
> Thank you





muchstuff said:


> Not just missing pics, the tag pics are angled and the lighting makes some of the font hard to read. Also missing the bottom line on the tag back. Nothing’s screaming fake but without the necessary pics I can’t give my opinion, sorry.





Narnanz said:


> all good...will see if the seller can add some photos
> Thank you


Hi @muchstuff ...seller has added some extra photos...unfortunately no bale like I asked...but hope its enough for you this time.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

shiningrubygirl said:


> Hi there, sorry for the delay. Here are the photos. Hope these photos can help you in authenticating the bag.


The one rivet is not the original but all other details look OK.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Hi @muchstuff ...seller has added some extra photos...unfortunately no bale like I asked...but hope its enough for you this time.


Too bad about the bale, but based on what I can see I'd say you're OK.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Too bad about the bale, but based on what I can see I'd say you're OK.


it doesnt look like it has anywhere to attach a strap anyway.
What colour would this be and year if you are able to tell me


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> it doesnt look like it has anywhere to attach a strap anyway.
> What colour would this be and year if you are able to tell me


Oh wait no you’re right it doesn’t, my bad (sometimes I’m just cruising on autopilot ). F/W 2012 rose thulian.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Oh wait no you’re right it doesn’t, my bad (sometimes I’m just cruising on autopilot ). F/W 2012 rose thulian.


thank you so much...so handheld only...but a nice size


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> thank you so much...so handheld only...but a nice size


I wish I could do hand held but I need the option of throwing it on my shoulder.


----------



## shiningrubygirl

muchstuff said:


> The one rivet is not the original but all other details look OK.


I see. So is this bag consider as an authentic or a fake one?


----------



## muchstuff

shiningrubygirl said:


> I see. So is this bag consider as an authentic or a fake one?


I would say authentic based on the other details. Someone must have replaced a rivet.


----------



## shiningrubygirl

muchstuff said:


> I would say authentic based on the other details. Someone must have replaced a rivet.


I see. I just knew that the rivet can be replaced. I'm now confused whether to purchase the bag or not.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Oh wait no you’re right it doesn’t, my bad (sometimes I’m just cruising on autopilot ). F/W 2012 rose thulian.


Having a look online at some others...some do have a strap but it gets attached via the handles. 
I have many straps I can use with it anyway .


----------



## SuperManandMe

Hi Ladies, I got this beauty from a local seller. It is said to be a 2016 town bag. It looks pretty legit to me, but would appreciate an expert’s opinion. Thanks in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Having a look online at some others...some do have a strap but it gets attached via the handles.
> I have many straps I can use with it anyway .


I don’t think the older ones had long straps. @ksuromax do you know?


----------



## muchstuff

SuperManandMe said:


> Hi Ladies, I got this beauty from a local seller. It is said to be a 2016 town bag. It looks pretty legit to me, but would appreciate an expert’s opinion. Thanks in advance!


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## SuperManandMe

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you! You’ve made my day.


----------



## muchstuff

SuperManandMe said:


> Thank you! You’ve made my day.


Any time.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I don’t think the older ones had long straps. @ksuromax do you know?


I am afraid i don't know much about Bowler anyway, i was late for this ship, and there's not much detailed info available to catch up on this model now. But, there were 2 sizes, if i remember correctly, and i believe one had a longer strap. the other might just have generous drop on the handles, and will go over the shoulder. 
Well, at least over a slim shoulder. 
Just like Street


----------



## mettent

Hi, what are your thoughts on this one? (Don’t mind the missing stud on the handle) 
Thanks


----------



## Eurasia.2020

Hi, can anyone help me check this one? I have doubts but I wanna be certain since i'm no expert. So I can avoid this seller in the future too. Thank you.

Item Name: metallic nano city sling bag in gold hardware
Link: https://carousell.com/p/1100838420


----------



## tomp28

Think bag has already been posted a few posts ago but I’ve brought it and the seller said it was 100% authentic. I’ve seen posts here to say to avoid. Can someone confirm that it’s counterfeit?


----------



## Narnanz

ksuromax said:


> I am afraid i don't know much about Bowler anyway, i was late for this ship, and there's not much detailed info available to catch up on this model now. But, there were 2 sizes, if i remember correctly, and i believe one had a longer strap. the other might just have generous drop on the handles, and will go over the shoulder.
> Well, at least over a slim shoulder.
> Just like Street


Would you like any info such as clearer photos and measurements for size and handle drop or strap drop if it turms out o have one?


----------



## tomp28

tomp28 said:


> Think bag has already been posted a few posts ago but I’ve brought it and the seller said it was 100% authentic. I’ve seen posts here to say to avoid. Can someone confirm that it’s counterfeit?



“593546.6406.w.1317”


----------



## Tweetinat

Item Name: Balenciaga First Bag F/W 2009 Pommier Green
Item Number: 154545679619
Seller ID: ukguccigirl
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154545679619

and

Item Name: Balenciaga Classic First Bag Black 2004 100% Authentic
Item Number: 154545668338
Seller ID: ukguccigirl
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154545668338

Some additional photos from the seller.

As always, thank you so much.


----------



## Maisakaisa

Help me with this one? Haven’t seen a tag with silver label. But I am not an expert. Will also ask for more photos.


----------



## LostInBal

mettent said:


> Hi, what are your thoughts on this one? (Don’t mind the missing stud on the handle)
> Thanks


This one is fake.


----------



## LostInBal

Tweetinat said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga First Bag F/W 2009 Pommier Green
> Item Number: 154545679619
> Seller ID: ukguccigirl
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154545679619
> 
> and
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic First Bag Black 2004 100% Authentic
> Item Number: 154545668338
> Seller ID: ukguccigirl
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154545668338
> 
> Some additional photos from the seller.
> 
> As always, thank you so much.
> 
> View attachment 5149260
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149261
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149262
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149263
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149264
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149265
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149266
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149267


Both look right in my opinion


----------



## muchstuff

mettent said:


> Hi, what are your thoughts on this one? (Don’t mind the missing stud on the handle)
> Thanks


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> This one is fake.


Oops, sorry aalinne, I didn't see your answer!


----------



## thebattagirl

Hi all, really excited about this one!
Can you please authenticate?


----------



## muchstuff

Eurasia.2020 said:


> Hi, can anyone help me check this one? I have doubts but I wanna be certain since i'm no expert. So I can avoid this seller in the future too. Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: metallic nano city sling bag in gold hardware
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/1100838420


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## muchstuff

tomp28 said:


> Think bag has already been posted a few posts ago but I’ve brought it and the seller said it was 100% authentic. I’ve seen posts here to say to avoid. Can someone confirm that it’s counterfeit?


Please see the post at top of the page for pics needed, as many as apply to this style. All photos much be clear, close up, facing the camera, no angles, no bends in tags. All font must be shown, no partial labels please. Can you please supply the number to the previous post, if @ksuromax said it's not authentic there must be something there to make her say so.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

thebattagirl said:


> Hi all, really excited about this one!
> Can you please authenticate?
> View attachment 5149468
> View attachment 5149469
> View attachment 5149470
> View attachment 5149471
> View attachment 5149472
> View attachment 5149473
> View attachment 5149474
> View attachment 5149475
> View attachment 5149476
> View attachment 5149477


Looks good to me, congrats! Is this the one on Tradesy I missed out on?


----------



## thebattagirl

Awesome, thanks!!!

Yes, I got this off of Tradesy, it seemed too good to be true lol.


----------



## muchstuff

thebattagirl said:


> Awesome, thanks!!!
> 
> Yes, I got this off of Tradesy, it seemed too good to be true lol.


Lucky you, what a great deal! She had it posted on VC and I bought it there but they cancelled as you had already purchased on Tradesy. She's a beauty, enjoy her!


----------



## Eurasia.2020

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.



Thank you so much! Appreciate the quick response.


----------



## muchstuff

Eurasia.2020 said:


> Thank you so much! Appreciate the quick response.


My pleasure.


----------



## thebattagirl

Sorry about that @muchstuff  
Thank you for being so kind


----------



## muchstuff

thebattagirl said:


> Sorry about that @muchstuff
> Thank you for being so kind


They're great bags, enjoy her in good health!


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> Oops, sorry aalinne, I didn't see your answer!


No worries please, hope you don’t mind I gave my opinion


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> No worries please, hope you don’t mind I gave my opinion


Oh heck no, any time, you were doing this before I was.


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> Oh heck no, any time, you were doing this before I was.


I only know about oldies though


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> I only know about oldies though


Between us all we cover most of the years!


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> I only know about oldies though


But you are an expert in those!


----------



## Maisakaisa

Can you please help me with this one? 
Now with more photos.


----------



## gem1235

Brought from eBay, sellers claims it’s real and to ‘contact balenciaga for authenticity check’

code on the inside reads
593546. 6406. W. 1317


----------



## ksuromax

tomp28 said:


> Think bag has already been posted a few posts ago but I’ve brought it and the seller said it was 100% authentic. I’ve seen posts here to say to avoid. Can someone confirm that it’s counterfeit?


yes, that's they one (or identical) that i was commenting on recently
the colour code on this bag stand for a RED one, this bag, and i consider this as a red flag 




__





						Women's Hourglass Small Handbag Box in Black | Balenciaga US
					

Shop the women's hourglass small handbag box in black at the Balenciaga us official online boutique.




					www.balenciaga.com
				



here's the code from Bal.com   Product ID: 5935461QJ4M*6406 *

same bag in black:  Product ID: 5935461QJ4M*1000 *


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

Narnanz said:


> Would you like any info such as clearer photos and measurements for size and handle drop or strap drop if it turms out o have one?


good bit of info is always welcome!


----------



## ksuromax

gem1235 said:


> Brought from eBay, sellers claims it’s real and to ‘contact balenciaga for authenticity check’
> 
> code on the inside reads
> 593546. 6406. W. 1317


i have just commented on exactly the same bag, see above


----------



## jbjb2904

Can someone help authenticate this Neo Classic I just purchased from Tradesy? This is my first Balenciaga and even with all of my research, I can't tell for sure.

Item Name: Balenciaga Neo Classic Small
Item Number: 29466134
Seller ID: LaPi's
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciag...andbag-black-leather-cross-body-bag/29466134/

Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

jbjb2904 said:


> Can someone help authenticate this Neo Classic I just purchased from Tradesy? This is my first Balenciaga and even with all of my research, I can't tell for sure.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Neo Classic Small
> Item Number: 29466134
> Seller ID: LaPi's
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciag...andbag-black-leather-cross-body-bag/29466134/
> 
> Thank you!


I'm not well-versed enough on the Neo to comment, @ksuromax do you want to take a look?


----------



## ksuromax

jbjb2904 said:


> Can someone help authenticate this Neo Classic I just purchased from Tradesy? This is my first Balenciaga and even with all of my research, I can't tell for sure.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Neo Classic Small
> Item Number: 29466134
> Seller ID: LaPi's
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciag...andbag-black-leather-cross-body-bag/29466134/
> 
> Thank you!


can you please post a clear shot of the rivet?


----------



## jbjb2904

ksuromax said:


> can you please post a clear shot of the rivet?


Sorry about that! Rivets attached.


----------



## ksuromax

jbjb2904 said:


> Sorry about that! Rivets attached.


These are studs, rivets are on the opposite side


----------



## jbjb2904

Whoops


----------



## ksuromax

jbjb2904 said:


> Whoops


thanks
Authentic in my opinion


----------



## Narnanz

For @ksuromax , @muchstuff and anyone else interested in a bowler bag. Dont know how much help these photos will be.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> For @ksuromax , @muchsand anyone else interested in a bowler bag. Dont know how much help these photos will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151368
> View attachment 5151369
> View attachment 5151370
> View attachment 5151371
> View attachment 5151372
> View attachment 5151373
> View attachment 5151374
> View attachment 5151375
> View attachment 5151376
> View attachment 5151377
> View attachment 5151378
> View attachment 5151385


Thanks, it does remind me of the old Street bag!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, it does remind me of the old Street bag!


shape wise it reminds me of LV Alma more, tbh


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> shape wise it reminds me of LV Alma more, tbh


Agreed, I was staying within Bal world. It opens wide like the Street with lots of capacity.


----------



## Jennifer Shaw

Hi, I'm new to this forum and have just bought my first Balenciaga bag  It's a First 2012 bag in Rose Thulian from Fifth collection in Singapore. They use Entrupy to check authenticity so hopefully  all good but I'm a bit worried about the zippers so would appreciate if you could let me know if you think its authentic, thanks so much


----------



## Jennifer Shaw

Sorry I thought I'd  posted all the photos, will try again


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

Jennifer Shaw said:


> Sorry I thought I'd  posted all the photos, will try again


please, check the post at the top of the page. there's a link to the samples pictures required for authentication


----------



## Jennifer Shaw

Sorry it took me a while how to figure out how to attach the files. I hope I've done it correctly and you can see them clearly


----------



## ksuromax

Jennifer Shaw said:


> Sorry it took me a while how to figure out how to attach the files. I hope I've done it correctly and you can see them clearly


Authentic in my opinion


----------



## Jennifer Shaw

Hopefully this is a better photo of the rivet. I just wondered why 2 zipheads have the same shape and lampo design and one is a bit different, am hoping this is ok...


----------



## Jennifer Shaw

Yaye! Thanks, I love the bag and the colour


----------



## thebattagirl

Hi everyone, hope you all are enjoying the weekend!  I have another goodie I'd like your opinion on, a 2005 Turquoise.


----------



## muchstuff

thebattagirl said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all are enjoying the weekend!  I have another goodie I'd like your opinion on, a 2005 Turquoise.  There are 2 things that I'm questioning:
> 1.  there's no leather patch/strip on the interior of front pocket
> 2.  the RH has a wider flat top on the face of the bag vs. the one that attaches the handle (this one matches my other RH Days {2006-forward} perfectly)
> Please let me know what you think.
> 
> View attachment 5152455
> View attachment 5152456
> View attachment 5152457
> View attachment 5152458
> View attachment 5152459
> View attachment 5152460
> View attachment 5152461
> View attachment 5152462
> View attachment 5152463
> View attachment 5152464


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## thebattagirl

Thank you kindly @muchstuff 

ETA:  I'm going to edit my post above and just keep those as notes


----------



## muchstuff

thebattagirl said:


> Thank you kindly @muchstuff
> 
> ETA:  I'm going to edit my post above and just keep those as notes


My pleasure.


----------



## qtpixtrm

Hello again ladies!

Got this cutie the other day, and though I’m pretty confident this is authentic (this is my 2nd Bal from the seller, and have spent days researching), I wanted to run it by you wonderful ladies to be absolutely sure as this is my first bag with the new leather tags.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## muchstuff

qtpixtrm said:


> Hello again ladies!
> 
> Got this cutie the other day, and though I’m pretty confident this is authentic (this is my 2nd Bal from the seller, and have spent days researching), I wanted to run it by you wonderful ladies to be absolutely sure as this is my first bag with the new leather tags.
> 
> Thanks a bunch!
> 
> View attachment 5152687
> View attachment 5152688
> View attachment 5152689
> View attachment 5152690
> View attachment 5152691


Authentic in my opinion. EDIT: Do you know where the seller purchased the bag? There's a small anomaly on the tag back that @ksuromax and I are discussing.


----------



## qtpixtrm

Thanks for your reply! Seller says that she usually sources her bags from Japan. Would it be okay to send you a PM about the said anomaly?


----------



## muchstuff

qtpixtrm said:


> Thanks for your reply! Seller says that she usually sources her bags from Japan. Would it be okay to send you a PM about the said anomaly?


Sure.


----------



## lilapot

Hello!  back with another authentication request  Seller cannot take a clearer pic of the serial though so i hope this would do. Thanks so much!!! Always appreciate the help x


----------



## ksuromax

lilapot said:


> Hello!  back with another authentication request  Seller cannot take a clearer pic of the serial though so i hope this would do. Thanks so much!!! Always appreciate the help x


back of the tag is blur and almost blind, zipper head is missing, too 
otherwise nothing screams fake, if you can get these two snaps we'll be happy to have another look to confirm it


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## lilapot

ksuromax said:


> back of the tag is blur and almost blind, zipper head is missing, too
> otherwise nothing screams fake, if you can get these two snaps we'll be happy to have another look to confirm it



Attached more photos. Thanks so much x


----------



## ksuromax

lilapot said:


> Attached more photos. Thanks so much x


you're good to go in my opinion


----------



## lilapot

ksuromax said:


> you're good to go in my opinion


Yay Thank you!!! X


----------



## ksuromax

lilapot said:


> Yay Thank you!!! X


any time


----------



## sundazed

Please, could you check
this brief bag?
Would be helpful.
Thank you and have a nice day,
kind regards!


----------



## muchstuff

sundazed said:


> Please, could you check
> this brief bag?
> Would be helpful.
> Thank you and have a nice day,
> kind regards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157351
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157340
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157341
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157342
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157343
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157344
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157345
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157347
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157348
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157349
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157350
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157353


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## sundazed

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Wow- thank you once again for your help and also for your quick response!


----------



## muchstuff

sundazed said:


> Wow- thank you once again for your help and also for your quick response!


My pleasure.


----------



## sundazed

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure.


One more question, please?
This bag has feet at the bottom. Several bags e.g. at yoogis closet don‘t. What does it mean? Depends on production year? 
I am a bit irritated.
Can you explain, please?


----------



## sundazed

and please, do you know the year of production and the name of the colour?


----------



## muchstuff

sundazed said:


> and please, do you know the year of production and the name of the colour?


My error, this isn't a Brief but an RTT (Réduction du Temps de Travail). They look similar, but the Brief doesn't have feet or "ears", the long part of the zipper that hangs over the edge of the bag.

EDIT: As to colour, it looks different in various pics, so it's hard to tell, in some it looks like it could be marine but in others maybe French blue? Maybe an outdoor pic would help.


----------



## sundazed

muchstuff said:


> My error, this isn't a Brief but an RTT (Réduction du Temps de Travail). They look similar, but the Brief doesn't have feet or "ears", the long part of the zipper that hangs over the edge of the bag.
> 
> EDIT: As to colour, it looks different in various pics, so it's hard to tell, in some it looks like it could be marine but in others maybe French blue? Maybe an outdoor pic would help.


Thank you so much for your help. But it is authentic in your opinion? And is it possible to carry it over the shoulder? The straps of the brief are too short to wear upon the shoulder, I assume?


----------



## muchstuff

sundazed said:


> Thank you so much for your help. But it is authentic in your opinion? And is it possible to carry it over the shoulder? The straps of the brief are too short to wear upon the shoulder, I assume?


Authentic in my opinion but I can’t answer the shoulder question as I’ve never seen one IRL. You could try doing a search on TPF, maybe the subject has been discussed.


----------



## sundazed

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion but I can’t answer the shoulder question as I’ve never seen one IRL. You could try doing a search on TPF, maybe the subject has been discussed.


Thank you for your good advise and for taking the time to answer me. I appreciate your help.


----------



## muchstuff

sundazed said:


> Thank you for your good advise and for taking the time to answer me. I appreciate your help.


Check this out...


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/giant-brief-rtt-and-escapade-club.210543/page-6#post-18164447


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## LostInBal

deleted


----------



## bonne

Purchased this bag, but have not received it yet. Curious if you can take a look at this listing and let me know your thoughts?



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-black-698547


----------



## muchstuff

bonne said:


> Purchased this bag, but have not received it yet. Curious if you can take a look at this listing and let me know your thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-black-698547


Nothing's ringing alarm bells but there are pics missing of the details we need.


----------



## bonne

muchstuff said:


> Nothing's ringing alarm bells but there are pics missing of the details we need.


Thank you! I’ll post the additional pics when I receive the bag. Appreciate your help!


----------



## muchstuff

bonne said:


> Thank you! I’ll post the additional pics when I receive the bag. Appreciate your help!


Any time.


----------



## chloe.chloe

hi guys! long time, no talk. wanted to know if you could take a look at this bag on vestiaire. is this a super fake or an authentic green apple first? https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...ather-first-balenciaga-handbag-16454121.shtml


----------



## muchstuff

chloe.chloe said:


> hi guys! long time, no talk. wanted to know if you could take a look at this bag on vestiaire. is this a super fake or an authentic green apple first? https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...ather-first-balenciaga-handbag-16454121.shtml


Missing pics of the bale, rivet and back of the zipper head. What I see looks good but I reserve judgement until I see the other details.


----------



## chloe.chloe

muchstuff said:


> Missing pics of the bale, rivet and back of the zipper head. What I see looks good but I reserve judgement until I see the other details.



thanks for the quick reply! i'll write to the seller xx


----------



## Josy77

Hi everyone : ) 
Just received a bag from a german outlet store I never bought from before. Could you please authenticate this bag for me?
Tia.


----------



## ksuromax

Josy77 said:


> Hi everyone : )
> Just received a bag from a german outlet store I never bought from before. Could you please authenticate this bag for me?
> Tia.


Looks authentic to me, but for the sake of good order, can you please, post bale and close shot of rivets?


----------



## Josy77

Thank you so much : )


----------



## ksuromax

Josy77 said:


> Thank you so much : )


have you seen my updated post? 
can you please add a shot of the bale and good close up of the rivet?


----------



## Josy77

Oh sorry, I will upload the next pics later, not at home at the moment : )


----------



## ksuromax

Josy77 said:


> Oh sorry, I will upload the next pics later, not at home at the moment : )


thanks


----------



## handbaggirlde

Hello Dear Purse Forum Ladies, please help me authenticate this Balenciaga City bag. Thank you so much in advance


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Josy77

Hello again : ) Just tried to take some shots of bales and rivets. I would be very happy to hear your opinion : )


----------



## muchstuff

handbaggirlde said:


> Hello Dear Purse Forum Ladies, please help me authenticate this Balenciaga City bag. Thank you so much in advance
> View attachment 5160566
> View attachment 5160571
> View attachment 5160572
> View attachment 5160575
> View attachment 5160577
> View attachment 5160577
> View attachment 5160583
> View attachment 5160592
> View attachment 5160597
> View attachment 5160566


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

Josy77 said:


> Hello again : ) Just tried to take some shots of bales and rivets. I would be very happy to hear your opinion : )


The rivet is the opposite side of the stud. It's what holds the stud on.


----------



## ksuromax

Josy77 said:


> Hello again : ) Just tried to take some shots of bales and rivets. I would be very happy to hear your opinion : )


and bale is the hook that holds the shoulder strap


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> and bale is the hook that holds the shoulder strap


Oops, sorry, I didn't read that...


----------



## handbaggirlde

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you so much muchstuff
Do you possibly know which year and which color it is?
My research didn't reveal much, maybe verde inglese?


----------



## muchstuff

handbaggirlde said:


> Thank you so much muchstaff
> Do you possibly know which year and which color it is?
> My research didn't reveal much, maybe verde inglese?


S/S 2018 vert perroquet.


----------



## handbaggirlde

muchstuff said:


> S/S 2018 vert perroquet.


Many thanks again muchstuff
and have a nice evening.


----------



## muchstuff

handbaggirlde said:


> Many thanks again muchstuff
> and have a nice evening.


Thanks, you too!


----------



## Josy77

Hello again 
Sorry for the circumstances , my English is not good.
I hope that I have taken the right pictures now.


----------



## ksuromax

Josy77 said:


> Hello again
> Sorry for the circumstances , my English is not good.
> I hope that I have taken the right pictures now.


----------



## Josy77

Thank you so much ksuromax : )


----------



## LostInBal

chloe.chloe said:


> thanks for the quick reply! i'll write to the seller xx


Hello!. With @muchstuff permission. For what I’ve seen it’s authentic. If it helps I bought a 06 S/S Ink First from this seller back in the day at VC as well. What a shame it comes without shoulder strap.


----------



## kyunni

Hey guys! this is my first time using this forum. I was wondering if you guys can help me authenticate this Balenciaga bag before I purchase it, thank you!
Item Name: Balenciaga Hourglass Small Top Handle Bag in Orange
Item#: I don’t know 
Seller I.D: mattsgpoel
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/313631665802


----------



## ksuromax

kyunni said:


> Hey guys! this is my first time using this forum. I was wondering if you guys can help me authenticate this Balenciaga bag before I purchase it, thank you!
> Item Name: Balenciaga Hourglass Small Top Handle Bag in Orange
> Item#: I don’t know
> Seller I.D: mattsgpoel
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/313631665802


pictures are not really good for authentication, but what i see is not looking good


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## kyunni

ksuromax said:


> pictures are not really good for authentication, but what i see is not looking good


Thank you for the fast reply! Yea I feel like it’s too good to be true for the price and seller only has 1 review.


----------



## ksuromax

kyunni said:


> Thank you for the fast reply! Yea I feel like it’s too good to be true for the price and seller only has 1 review.


i strongly recommend to pass


----------



## thebattagirl

Hello ladies, hope everyone is well.  Can you please authenticate this cutie?  Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

thebattagirl said:


> Hello ladies, hope everyone is well.  Can you please authenticate this cutie?  Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5161698
> View attachment 5161699
> View attachment 5161700
> View attachment 5161701
> View attachment 5161702
> View attachment 5161703
> View attachment 5161704
> View attachment 5161705
> View attachment 5161706
> View attachment 5161707


Pics are out of focus but authentic in my opinion.


----------



## thebattagirl

muchstuff said:


> Pics are out of focus but authentic in my opinion.



Sorry about that.  
Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

thebattagirl said:


> Sorry about that.
> Thank you!


Any time.


----------



## rturut

Hi, can someone please help authenticate this bag?


----------



## muchstuff

rturut said:


> Hi, can someone please help authenticate this bag?


Please see the first post at top of the page for a link to photos needed. All pics must be clear, close up, right way up, no angles or bends in tags.


----------



## athbath

Hi all,

I was wondering if this bag is authentic. I am hoping it is as I purchased it just as the auction was ending! If you need more photos let me know and I can take them as I just received it.

Item Name:  AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA CITY LEATHER HANDBAG FRENCH BLUE Bag Shoulder  
Item Number:  144145270330 
Seller ID:  sandaig2014 
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/144145270330 


Thanks so much!


----------



## ksuromax

athbath said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was wondering if this bag is authentic. I am hoping it is as I purchased it just as the auction was ending! If you need more photos let me know and I can take them as I just received it.
> 
> Item Name:  AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA CITY LEATHER HANDBAG FRENCH BLUE Bag Shoulder
> Item Number:  144145270330
> Seller ID:  sandaig2014
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/144145270330
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!


hi, need a good close-up of the rivets, bale, zipper head underneath 
looks promising, but i reserve my judgement until all pics are provided


----------



## athbath

ksuromax said:


> hi, need a good close-up of the rivets, bale, zipper head underneath
> looks promising, but i reserve my judgement until all pics are provided



Many thanks


----------



## ksuromax

athbath said:


> Many thanks


Authentic in my opinion


----------



## athbath

ksuromax said:


> Authentic in my opinion



Brilliant, thanks so much


----------



## ksuromax

athbath said:


> Brilliant, thanks so much


any time


----------



## dremyohknee

Hi everyone!
I would love your opinion on this bag before decide to buy it. A bit outdated and well used but wondering if you guys can authenticate this.

thanks a lot in advanceee


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

athbath said:


> Many thanks


Colour is S/S 2015 blue lazuli not French blue.


----------



## muchstuff

dremyohknee said:


> Hi everyone!
> I would love your opinion on this bag before decide to buy it. A bit outdated and well used but wondering if you guys can authenticate this.
> 
> thanks a lot in advanceee


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## renifran

Hi, this is my first time go to this forum
Is anyone can help me to verify whether this balenciaga metallic edge mini city is authentic or not?
I'm planning to buy it. The seller said it's authentic. And if it's not, kindly share which photo that show the unauthentic..
Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

renifran said:


> Hi, this is my first time go to this forum
> Is anyone can help me to verify whether this balenciaga metallic edge mini city is authentic or not?
> I'm planning to buy it. The seller said it's authentic. And if it's not, kindly share which photo that show the unauthentic..
> Thank you


You're missing most of the photos needed but that tag shown is totally fake. The style code is for a City small, not a mini as well.


----------



## renifran

muchstuff said:


> You're missing most of the photos needed but that tag shown is totally fake. The style code is for a City small, not a mini as well.



Thank you for verifying. Im trying to reach the seller to send pic of zipper,etc. But she's not replying yet.


----------



## muchstuff

renifran said:


> Thank you for verifying. Im trying to reach the seller to send pic of zipper,etc. But she's not replying yet.


No point, the bag is clearly not authentic.


----------



## dremyohknee

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank youuu appreciate your time!


----------



## muchstuff

dremyohknee said:


> Thank youuu appreciate your time!


My pleasure.


----------



## goatamous

Hi All.  New member here.

Definitely not my forte - a thrift store find that was worth the risk
my own research makes me think it's a little off, though would like to hear it from the experts
Happy to take other pics if needed


----------



## muchstuff

goatamous said:


> Hi All.  New member here.
> 
> Definitely not my forte - a thrift store find that was worth the risk
> my own research makes me think it's a little off, though would like to hear it from the experts
> Happy to take other pics if needed


What am I looking at in picture six? Authentic in my opinion, she’s an oldie.


----------



## goatamous

Oooh that makes me feel good - Picture 6 is the part that connects the strap to the bag, just spread out (the top left and right from pic 1)
I posted to show the stitching as I know wonky stitching is usually a sign, and that looked pretty straight to me
Am I right in saying it's 2002 or 2003?


----------



## muchstuff

goatamous said:


> Oooh that makes me feel good - Picture 6 is the part that connects the strap to the bag, just spread out (the top left and right from pic 1)
> I posted to show the stitching as I know wonky stitching is usually a sign, and that looked pretty straight to me
> Am I right in saying it's 2002 or 2003?


02 was flat brass hardware not pewter. Looks like S/S 03 mastic to me. Congrats, it’s a great thrift find!


----------



## goatamous

muchstuff said:


> 02 was flat brass hardware not pewter. Looks like S/S 03 mastic to me. Congrats, it’s a great thrift find!


You just made my day!  Thank you for the quick replies as well!


----------



## muchstuff

goatamous said:


> You just made my day!  Thank you for the quick replies as well!


My pleasure, she’s one of my favourite Bal styles, enjoy her!


----------



## LostInBal

goatamous said:


> Hi All.  New member here.
> 
> Definitely not my forte - a thrift store find that was worth the risk
> my own research makes me think it's a little off, though would like to hear it from the experts
> Happy to take other pics if needed


Congratulations! I had this exact one and the leather is so soft


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## brattyrose

Balenciaga | Lime Green Moto City Bag  | eBay
					

Exterior zip pocket. Interior zip pocket. Black fabric lining. Made in Italy. Mirror included. Handle Drop: 4 in. Height: 7.5 in. Top zip closure.



					www.ebay.com
				




I’m unsure if this bag is authentic or not. I’m leaning towards not. The seller sent me a photo of the plate on inside that has the letter “R” which would mean this bag is from 2009? I don’t believe this color was available in 2009. Maybe one of you ladies can help. TIA


----------



## muchstuff

brattyrose said:


> Balenciaga | Lime Green Moto City Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Exterior zip pocket. Interior zip pocket. Black fabric lining. Made in Italy. Mirror included. Handle Drop: 4 in. Height: 7.5 in. Top zip closure.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m unsure if this bag is authentic or not. I’m leaning towards not. The seller sent me a photo of the plate on inside that has the letter “R” which would mean this bag is from 2009? I don’t believe this color was available in 2009. Maybe one of you ladies can help. TIA


None of the photos are helpful. See the first post at top of the page for a link to pics needed. Please ask for clear, close up pics that face the camera, no weird angles, or bends in tags. Meanwhile is you have other pics, like the tag plate, please post them and quote your original post number.


----------



## peacebabe

goatamous said:


> Hi All.  New member here.
> 
> Definitely not my forte - a thrift store find that was worth the risk
> my own research makes me think it's a little off, though would like to hear it from the experts
> Happy to take other pics if needed



Nice score !! Condition looks good too for its age


----------



## LostInBal

brattyrose said:


> Balenciaga | Lime Green Moto City Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Exterior zip pocket. Interior zip pocket. Black fabric lining. Made in Italy. Mirror included. Handle Drop: 4 in. Height: 7.5 in. Top zip closure.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m unsure if this bag is authentic or not. I’m leaning towards not. The seller sent me a photo of the plate on inside that has the letter “R” which would mean this bag is from 2009? I don’t believe this color was available in 2009. Maybe one of you ladies can help. TIA


If it turns to be authentic it could be 09 S/S Granny.


----------



## Isabel_Pan

Hi, please can you authenticate this bag that I purchased from ebay? As I told the seller, I wouldn’t have purchased it if I’d seen the tags and dust bag photographed in the listing and I’m still yet to see any receipt from them. Thank you in advance 


-Item name: 100 % Authentic Mini City Tote BALENCIAGA Leather BAG Black Giant Silver Studs
-Item number: 114619626415
-Seller ID: vogue-stanlie 
-Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/114619626415


----------



## muchstuff

Isabel_Pan said:


> Hi, please can you authenticate this bag that I purchased from ebay? As I told the seller, I wouldn’t have purchased it if I’d seen the tags and dust bag photographed in the listing and I’m still yet to see any receipt from them. Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> -Item name: 100 % Authentic Mini City Tote BALENCIAGA Leather BAG Black Giant Silver Studs
> -Item number: 114619626415
> -Seller ID: vogue-stanlie
> -Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/114619626415


Pics aren't good enough, missing the tag back (it'll be a longer piece of leather with the style code etc on it). Missing pic of the back of the zipper head. The pic of the logo'd tag isn't clear enough or facing the camera. All pics must be clear, close up, facing the camera, no angles. If you repost please quote your original post number.


----------



## brattyrose

LostInBal said:


> If it turns to be authentic it could be 09 S/S Granny.


Thank you and I will be posting the other photos later


----------



## brattyrose

muchstuff said:


> None of the photos are helpful. See the first post at top of the page for a link to pics needed. Please ask for clear, close up pics that face the camera, no weird angles, or bends in tags. Meanwhile is you have other pics, like the tag plate, please post them and quote your original post number.



here are the other photos I gathered


----------



## muchstuff

brattyrose said:


> here are the other photos I gathered


I don't see an issue with the tag but we do have a policy of sorts where we require all of the details needed to authenticate.


----------



## brattyrose

muchstuff said:


> I don't see an issue with the tag but we do have a policy of sorts where we require all of the details needed to authenticate.



Oops! I apologize ladies! I haven’t been on here in a while 

Item Name: lime green Moto city bag 
Item Number: ? ( i couldn’t find this)
Seller ID: lavish-luxury-resale
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/174865700214


----------



## muchstuff

brattyrose said:


> Oops! I apologize ladies! I haven’t been on here in a while
> 
> Item Name: lime green Moto city bag
> Item Number: ? ( i couldn’t find this)
> Seller ID: lavish-luxury-resale
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/174865700214


Yoi did post the link previously but the photos aren’t there either. Looking for the bale, rivet, back of the zipper head. If you go to the post at top of the page there’s a link showing you the pics needed.


----------



## mmmais

Hi! Could you please help authenticate this for me? The Balenciaga tag is different from the usual heat stamp that I see. Just gold letters. Thank you so much for your help!

Item: Balenciaga Mini City metallic edge


----------



## UseAnyNameYouWish

Hi Guys,

Could you guys let me know whether this bag is legit?

It looks good to me but I would rather get some opinions.

Thanks.


----------



## Isabel_Pan

*This is a re-post of post #18635 with better photos - I hope they're what you need this time. Thanks again.

Hi, please can you authenticate this bag that I purchased from ebay? As I told the seller, I wouldn’t have purchased it if I’d seen the tags and dust bag photographed in the listing and I’m still yet to see any receipt from them. Thank you in advance 


-Item name: 100 % Authentic Mini City Tote BALENCIAGA Leather BAG Black Giant Silver Studs
-Item number: 114619626415
-Seller ID: vogue-stanlie 
-Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/114619626415


----------



## muchstuff

mmmais said:


> Hi! Could you please help authenticate this for me? The Balenciaga tag is different from the usual heat stamp that I see. Just gold letters. Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> Item: Balenciaga Mini City metallic edge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5169286
> View attachment 5169288
> View attachment 5169289
> View attachment 5169290
> View attachment 5169291
> View attachment 5169292
> View attachment 5169293
> View attachment 5169294
> View attachment 5169295


Please see the post at top of the page for pics needed. Photos must be facing the camera, no angles, no bends in tags, close up, clear. FYI there's no problem with the style of the tag, depends on what year the bag is, tags change over the years.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

UseAnyNameYouWish said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could you guys let me know whether this bag is legit?
> 
> It looks good to me but I would rather get some opinions.
> 
> Thanks.


Calling @ksuromax ...


----------



## muchstuff

Isabel_Pan said:


> *This is a re-post of post #18635 with better photos - I hope they're what you need this time. Thanks again.
> 
> Hi, please can you authenticate this bag that I purchased from ebay? As I told the seller, I wouldn’t have purchased it if I’d seen the tags and dust bag photographed in the listing and I’m still yet to see any receipt from them. Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> -Item name: 100 % Authentic Mini City Tote BALENCIAGA Leather BAG Black Giant Silver Studs
> -Item number: 114619626415
> -Seller ID: vogue-stanlie
> -Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/114619626415


Looks fine to me. FYI, I don't even look at paper tags or dust bags. Not sure what your problem is with these ones?


----------



## ksuromax

UseAnyNameYouWish said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could you guys let me know whether this bag is legit?
> 
> It looks good to me but I would rather get some opinions.
> 
> Thanks.


not the best pix to work with, but what i see looks good


----------



## UseAnyNameYouWish

ksuromax said:


> not the best pix to work with, but what i see looks good



Thank you!

Shall I get better pics or do you think they're good enough to pull the trigger and buy?


----------



## ksuromax

UseAnyNameYouWish said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Shall I get better pics or do you think they're good enough to pull the trigger and buy?


Better pictures never hurt, and if you want me to have a second look, sure i will, but in my opinion it's legit.


----------



## bea2021

Balenciaga Mini City Metallic Edge (Black in Silver Hardware)

Hi! I'm new here. It's my first time to purchase a Balenciaga Mini City Metallic Edge (Black in Silver Hardware). Can you please help me authenticate this bag? Seller said she bought it from Italy outlet everything looks good but i'm wondering about the tag, it has "T" code in the serial. Thanks so much


----------



## bea2021

bea2021 said:


> Balenciaga Mini City Metallic Edge (Black in Silver Hardware)
> 
> Hi! I'm new here. It's my first time to purchase a Balenciaga Mini City Metallic Edge (Black in Silver Hardware). Can you please help me authenticate this bag? Seller said she bought it from Italy outlet everything looks good but i'm wondering about the tag, it has "T" code in the serial. Thanks so much


----------



## Isabel_Pan

muchstuff said:


> Looks fine to me. FYI, I don't even look at paper tags or dust bags. Not sure what your problem is with these ones?



Hi, thank you very much for authenticating this bag. I'm definitely not someone who's in the know (at all!) with these types of things. I've never seen the grey dust bag and grey tags before which are completely different to the ones that I've repetitively seen & that came with my Velo that I purchased directly from Balenciaga. And then when I received it without the receipt, as stated in the listing (that I'm still having problems seeing &/or obtaining), along with the odour of the bag, I just presumed that it was most likely fake. But you have now said that it is authentic.


----------



## muchstuff

Isabel_Pan said:


> Hi, thank you very much for authenticating this bag. I'm definitely not someone who's in the know (at all!) with these types of things. I've never seen the grey dust bag and grey tags before which are completely different to the ones that I've repetitively seen & that came with my Velo that I purchased directly from Balenciaga. And then when I received it without the receipt, as stated in the listing (that I'm still having problems seeing &/or obtaining), along with the odour of the bag, I just presumed that it was most likely fake. But you have now said that it is authentic.


These are the current Bal dust bags.


----------



## muchstuff

bea2021 said:


> Balenciaga Mini City Metallic Edge (Black in Silver Hardware)
> 
> Hi! I'm new here. It's my first time to purchase a Balenciaga Mini City Metallic Edge (Black in Silver Hardware). Can you please help me authenticate this bag? Seller said she bought it from Italy outlet everything looks good but i'm wondering about the tag, it has "T" code in the serial. Thanks so much


Not the greatest pics of the tag back but I'd say authentic in my opinion.


----------



## bea2021

muchstuff said:


> Not the greatest pics of the tag back but I'd say authentic in my opinion.



thank you so much for answering!!! Here is the best pic I could take. So sorry!


----------



## muchstuff

bea2021 said:


> thank you so much for answering!!! Here is the best pic I could take. So sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171733


Thanks, looks good to me.


----------



## bea2021

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, looks good to me.


Thank you so much!! xx


----------



## muchstuff

bea2021 said:


> Thank you so much!! xx


My pleasure.


----------



## patty c

Hi! I got this Balenciaga City bag from a friend at a giveaway price. Just wanted a second opinion on its authenticity. Is it authentic? Thank you.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## LostInBal

patty c said:


> Hi! I got this Balenciaga City bag from a friend at a giveaway price. Just wanted a second opinion on its authenticity. Is it authentic? Thank you.


Authentic in my opinion but very faded:
*2010 P S/S (pre-season) Outremer (Blue China)*


----------



## patty c

LostInBal said:


> Authentic in my opinion but very faded:
> *2010 P S/S (pre-season) Outremer (Blue China)*



Still music to my ears. Thank you!


----------



## LostInBal

patty c said:


> Still music to my ears. Thank you!


Of course, I’m happy for you


----------



## Norm.Core

Hello Bal Gurus:

Just wanted to get your feel for this listing. This seller sold another FBF Carabou previously.

Thank you!   

Item name: BALENCIAGA 2001 Le Dix Black Flat Brass First FBF Chevre Goatskin Leather

-Item number: I can’t find it on the listing. Stupid eBay app! And I guess it *IS* 4am here. Haha

-Seller ID: bohochi-44

-Link: FBF


----------



## muchstuff

le_junkie said:


> Hello Bal Gurus:
> 
> Just wanted to get your feel for this listing. This seller sold another FBF Carabou previously.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Item name: BALENCIAGA 2001 Le Dix Black Flat Brass First FBF Chevre Goatskin Leather
> 
> -Item number: I can’t find it on the listing. Stupid eBay app! And I guess it *IS* 4am here. Haha
> 
> -Seller ID: bohochi-44
> 
> -Link: FBF


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Norm.Core

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.



Thank you Muchstuff!


----------



## muchstuff

le_junkie said:


> Thank you Muchstuff!


My pleasure.


----------



## LostInBal

le_junkie said:


> Hello Bal Gurus:
> 
> Just wanted to get your feel for this listing. This seller sold another FBF Carabou previously.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Item name: BALENCIAGA 2001 Le Dix Black Flat Brass First FBF Chevre Goatskin Leather
> 
> -Item number: I can’t find it on the listing. Stupid eBay app! And I guess it *IS* 4am here. Haha
> 
> -Seller ID: bohochi-44
> 
> -Link: FBF


Wow, are you the new owner if you don’t mind I ask..?


----------



## Norm.Core

LostInBal said:


> Wow, are you the new owner if you don’t mind I ask..?



Yes! I BIN-ed it!


----------



## LostInBal

le_junkie said:


> Yes! I BIN-ed it!


Congratulations dear, you got a dream! And what a leather!
Please, post beautiful photos when she arrives.. So they will remain in here, our beloved forum, for the posterity, and everyone will be able to admire forever  such a wonderful piece of Balenciaga history


----------



## Norm.Core

LostInBal said:


> Congratulations dear, you got a dream! And what a leather!
> Please, post beautiful photos when she arrives.. So they will remain in here, our beloved forum, for the posterity, and everyone will be able to admire forever  such a wonderful piece of Balenciaga history


The seller is also here in Aus too and she’s posted it Express. I should get it tomorrow but there are delays in shipping due to Covid. 

It’s so good that we can just upload pics here now. Back when I was Bal aactive, we had to use Photobucket. I found some of my old posts/pics of my black B-bags with Pewter HW and made me a little sad I don’t have them anymore. But I think I’m having a Balenciaga revival!


----------



## LostInBal

le_junkie said:


> The seller is also here in Aus too and she’s posted it Express. I should get it tomorrow but there are delays in shipping due to Covid.
> 
> It’s so good that we can just upload pics here now. Back when I was Bal aactive, we had to use Photobucket. I found some of my old posts/pics of my black B-bags with Pewter HW and made me a little sad I don’t have them anymore. But I think I’m having a Balenciaga revival!



Yes, I remember that “photobucket” times  We’ve lost so many wonderful photos of our beauties..Happy for your Bal revival and hope to see you over here many, many times!
Bal lovers always come and go but never leave..


----------



## lontra

Hi everyone. I'm a newbie looking to buy my first Balenciaga. I've got my eye on this white 2006 First bag. Do you think it's the real deal? Listing on eBay


----------



## LostInBal

lontra said:


> Hi everyone. I'm a newbie looking to buy my first Balenciaga. I've got my eye on this white 2006 First bag. Do you think it's the real deal? Listing on eBay



Welcome to your second house  

Authentic 2006 - S/S White First


----------



## lontra

LostInBal said:


> Welcome to your second house
> 
> Authentic 2006 - S/S White First



Thanks so much for looking, I'm going to go for it!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Asphodel

Hello!

I have requested more pictures fron the seller but was hoping you could have a look at this bag. The listing says it’s yellow but it looks green to me? Any idea on what colour this could be?










						Auth Balenciaga City Shoulder Handbag Calfskin Leather Gray 1112a  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Auth Balenciaga City Shoulder Handbag Calfskin Leather Gray 1112a at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have requested more pictures fron the seller but was hoping you could have a look at this bag. The listing says it’s yellow but it looks green to me? Any idea on what colour this could be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auth Balenciaga City Shoulder Handbag Calfskin Leather Gray 1112a  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Auth Balenciaga City Shoulder Handbag Calfskin Leather Gray 1112a at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.ca


The colour code is for jaune citronade if you search the colour it doesn’t look as green in any pics I find. Ask for cleaner pics of the tag as well, facing the camera, no angles.


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> The colour code is for jaune citronade if you search the colour it doesn’t look as green in any pics I find. Ask for cleaner pics of the tag as well, facing the camera, no angles.


Thank you. I will try to get more pictures


----------



## ilovepositano

Can someone help me with this Balenciaga Moto Jacket authentication? Thanks so much in advance!

Item Name: NWT Balenciaga Leather Biker Moto Jacket EU 36
Item Number: 193612323802
Seller ID:tigersandstardust 
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/1936123238...,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid


----------



## muchstuff

ilovepositano said:


> Can someone help me with this Balenciaga Moto Jacket authentication? Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> Item Name: NWT Balenciaga Leather Biker Moto Jacket EU 36
> Item Number: 193612323802
> Seller ID:tigersandstardust
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/193612323802?mkevt=1&mkpid=0&emsid=e11051.m43.l1123&mkcid=7&ch=osgood&euid=fbb77c5e01374b9d9947abc5ae18f166&bu=44013999613&osub=-1~1&crd=20210829161959&segname=11051&sojTags=ch=ch,bu=bu,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid


Looks like you already found the moto jacket thread, they'll take care of you there.


----------



## mizsue

Hi 
Can you help me ? I bought this Balenciaga and I’m confused about the zipper . 
these are mine pictures


----------



## ksuromax

mizsue said:


> Hi
> Can you help me ? I bought this Balenciaga and I’m confused about the zipper .
> these are mine pictures


looks fine to me
fyi, this bag is Outlet edition, but there's nothing wrong about it


----------



## Sabrina93

Hi All,

Hoping for some assistance with this denim jacket.
Item Name: Balenciaga Logo Denim Jacket
Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Oversize...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ksuromax

Sabrina93 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hoping for some assistance with this denim jacket.
> Item Name: Balenciaga Logo Denim Jacket
> Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Oversize...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


we don't do clothing, sorry


----------



## Imara Tania

Hi I'm new to this forum and considering buying this preloved purse from the local shop. It will be my first balenciaga. Please help me to authenticate this purse and will appreciate it so much.


----------



## ksuromax

Imara Tania said:


> Hi I'm new to this forum and considering buying this preloved purse from the local shop. It will be my first balenciaga. Please help me to authenticate this purse and will appreciate it so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5180766
> View attachment 5180767
> View attachment 5180768
> View attachment 5180769
> View attachment 5180770
> View attachment 5180771
> View attachment 5180772


very bad fake


----------



## Imara Tania

ksuromax said:


> very bad fake



Thank you, Sir.


----------



## ksuromax

Imara Tania said:


> Thank you, Sir.


you're very welcome  (i'm miss)


----------



## tabby1997

Hi,

Can someone work out the year for me that my city bag was made/the leather type and name of the colour - I cant seem to work it out? I just bought it from eBay and love it! (new with tags).


----------



## ksuromax

tabby1997 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone work out the year for me that my city bag was made/the leather type and name of the colour - I cant seem to work it out? I just bought it from eBay and love it! (new with tags).


AW 2019, Gris Fossil, agneau (lambskin)


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## tabby1997

ksuromax said:


> AW 2019, Gris Fossil, agneau (lambskin)


Thank you so much! Do you know why there is an X in the serial number? When I looked online for the Balenciaga serial number's they don't seem to include an X...so I was interested as to why there is one in this bag?


----------



## muchstuff

tabby1997 said:


> Thank you so much! Do you know why there is an X in the serial number? When I looked online for the Balenciaga serial number's they don't seem to include an X...so I was interested as to why there is one in this bag?


X was brought into rotation in 2019.


----------



## tabby1997

muchstuff said:


> X was brought into rotation in 2019.


Thank you!!!


----------



## muchstuff

tabby1997 said:


> Thank you!!!


Any time.


----------



## Mrs.D

Hi everyone

I'm new to the Balenciaga world and would love to hear your opinion re: authenticity of this bag.

Item Name: Balenciaga Midday Year 2011
Seller ID: Nelley27
Item Number: 1184594216
Link: https://www.ricardo.ch/en/a/1184594216

Since this is a Swiss auction site, I don't know, if you can access the photos or use the Item number or the Seller ID. I'm attaching the photos to make it easier for you.

Thanks a lot in advance for your efforts!


----------



## ksuromax

Mrs.D said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm new to the Balenciaga world and would love to hear your opinion re: authenticity of this bag.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Midday Year 2011
> Seller ID: Nelley27
> Item Number: 1184594216
> Link: https://www.ricardo.ch/en/a/1184594216
> 
> Since this is a Swiss auction site, I don't know, if you can access the photos or use the Item number or the Seller ID. I'm attaching the photos to make it easier for you.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance for your efforts!


pictures are not good for authentication
too far, not sharp enough


----------



## lovelindt111

Hi guys i got this balenciaga giant brief tote for $50 - its in really bad condition (handles have snapped 3 ways, leather thinning out, scuffs and colour restoration required)
But before i go ahead with a bag spa i 
Just want to check if its authentic


----------



## muchstuff

lovelindt111 said:


> Hi guys i got this balenciaga giant brief tote for $50 - its in really bad condition (handles have snapped 3 ways, leather thinning out, scuffs and colour restoration required)
> But before i go ahead with a bag spa i
> Just want to check if its authentic


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

LostInBal said:


> Authentic in my opinion but very faded:
> *2010 P S/S (pre-season) Outremer (Blue China)*


Isn't this a Part Time, not a City?


----------



## muchstuff

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Isn't this a Part Time, not a City?


Yup.


----------



## lovelindt111

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Oh what is the giveaway that it isnt authentic?


----------



## muchstuff

lovelindt111 said:


> Oh what is the giveaway that it isnt authentic?


Various details, we don’t discuss it in the open forum so as not to help counterfeiters but if you compare the details on your bag to an authentic one it’s pretty obvious.


----------



## telrunya

Hi pls help to authenticate this part time!


----------



## telrunya

Another item for authentication and identify the colour / season. Thanks in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

telrunya said:


> Another item for authentication and identify the colour / season. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5182545
> 
> 
> View attachment 5182546
> 
> 
> View attachment 5182547
> 
> 
> View attachment 5182548
> 
> 
> View attachment 5182549
> 
> 
> View attachment 5182550
> 
> 
> View attachment 5182551


We need a pic of the tag front and the complete tag back (bottom line doesn’t show). Pics need to be facing the camera, no angles or bends. Please quote the original post number when you repost.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## lewildpixel

Hi can I get this Balenciaga Black Mini City authenticated please! Thank you so much


----------



## ksuromax

lewildpixel said:


> Hi can I get this Balenciaga Black Mini City authenticated please! Thank you so much


very bad fake


----------



## lewildpixel

ksuromax said:


> very bad fake


Omg thanks so much. May I know how to tell?


----------



## ksuromax

lewildpixel said:


> Omg thanks so much. May I know how to tell?


pretty much everything raises a red flag
my 'favourite' is '*FABRICA* *EN ITALIA*" - this is just beyond anything


----------



## lewildpixel

I did a search, it should be “FABRIQUE EN ITALIE” right


----------



## ksuromax

lewildpixel said:


> I did a search, it should be “FABRIQUE EN ITALIE” right


more than enough, right?


----------



## Roona

Hello, I found this beauty for 200 dollars and would kindly ask you to help me with authentification. Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Roona said:


> Hello, I found this beauty for 200 dollars and would kindly ask you to help me with authentification. Thank you so much!


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## lewildpixel

Hi i’m guessing this is fake for the price but could y’all kindly authenticate for me please thank you


----------



## lewildpixel

Could I get an authenticity check on this one please? Seller mentioned that this is the newer series and the inner tag is stitched on. Is the serial number found elsewhere? Thanks in advance xx


----------



## ksuromax

lewildpixel said:


> Hi i’m guessing this is fake for the price but could y’all kindly authenticate for me please thank you


yes, very fake


----------



## ksuromax

lewildpixel said:


> Could I get an authenticity check on this one please? Seller mentioned that this is the newer series and the inner tag is stitched on. Is the serial number found elsewhere? Thanks in advance xx


is this the same as in your first post? 
if yes, i replied above, it's fake


----------



## lewildpixel

ksuromax said:


> is this the same as in your first post?
> if yes, i replied above, it's fake


Nope this is a different one. Do you need more pics?


----------



## lewildpixel

ksuromax said:


> yes, very fake


Haha thanks


----------



## lewildpixel

Hi there can I get an authentication check on this one please? It’s from a different seller. I’m looking for this particular model hence they all seem similar. Thanks!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

lewildpixel said:


> Nope this is a different one. Do you need more pics?


yes, but not just random ones, we need rivets, zipper head underneath, tag front and back, bale, ALL sharp and close-up, ALL facing camera and no bend, or angle view, please


----------



## ksuromax

lewildpixel said:


> Hi there can I get an authentication check on this one please? It’s from a different seller. I’m looking for this particular model hence they all seem similar. Thanks!


most of required ones are missing, others are not in adequate quality, please, check the link at the top of the page (1st post), there are samples of one that we need and in proper format


----------



## lewildpixel

ksuromax said:


> yes, but not just random ones, we need rivets, zipper head underneath, tag front and back, bale, ALL sharp and close-up, ALL facing camera and no bend, or angle view, please


Here you go thanks


----------



## ksuromax

lewildpixel said:


> Here you go thanks


this one looks good to me


----------



## telrunya

Hi pls help to authenticate this part time pls!


----------



## ksuromax

telrunya said:


> Hi pls help to authenticate this part time pls!


Authentic, in my opinion
looks like 2007 Pine


----------



## telrunya

ksuromax said:


> Authentic, in my opinion
> looks like 2007 Pine



Thank u! So glad - it’s my first chèvre piece.


----------



## ksuromax

telrunya said:


> Thank u! So glad - it’s my first chèvre piece.


and it's the best year for chevre, imo, congrats and enjoy!


----------



## lewildpixel

ksuromax said:


> this one looks good to me


Thanks dear


----------



## lewildpixel

Hi there, can I get an authenticity check on this Balenciaga Part Time please. Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

lewildpixel said:


> Hi there, can I get an authenticity check on this Balenciaga Part Time please. Thank you!


looks fine to me


----------



## lewildpixel

ksuromax said:


> looks fine to me


Thanks babe!


----------



## ksuromax

lewildpixel said:


> Thanks babe!


any time


----------



## ghoulish

Hello lovely authenticators, I just received this bag from Fashionphile. It looks good to me, but would love a second opinion. It’s a real test of restraint to not tear these tags off now because it is BEAUTIFUL.

Thanks!
City S Graffiti


----------



## muchstuff

balenciamags said:


> Hello lovely authenticators, I just received this bag from Fashionphile. It looks good to me, but would love a second opinion. It’s a real test of restraint to not tear these tags off now because it is BEAUTIFUL.
> 
> Thanks!
> City S Graffiti
> 
> View attachment 5188642
> View attachment 5188643
> View attachment 5188644
> View attachment 5188646
> View attachment 5188647
> View attachment 5188648
> View attachment 5188649


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ghoulish

Thank you, @muchstuff!


----------



## Coralquartz

Hello! Just received a couple of bags from FP and wondering if people could take a look? I know FP are pretty good on authenticating but I trust you all more!


----------



## Coralquartz

Next one…


----------



## ksuromax

Coralquartz said:


> Hello! Just received a couple of bags from FP and wondering if people could take a look? I know FP are pretty good on authenticating but I trust you all more!
> View attachment 5188830
> View attachment 5188831
> View attachment 5188832
> View attachment 5188833
> View attachment 5188834
> View attachment 5188835
> View attachment 5188836


glorious 2005 chevre First is authentic in my opinion


----------



## ksuromax

Coralquartz said:


> Next one…
> 
> View attachment 5188841


2012 Gris Poivre is authentic in my opinion


----------



## muchstuff

balenciamags said:


> Thank you, @muchstuff!


My pleasure.


----------



## Coralquartz

ksuromax said:


> glorious 2005 chevre First is authentic in my opinion


Thank you for helping me!


----------



## ksuromax

Coralquartz said:


> Thank you for helping me!


pleasure


----------



## LostInBal

Deleted


----------



## von

Hello ladies. Haven’t been on here for a long time but the Bala keep calling me ‍♀️
I’m unsure about this tag, can I have your thoughts please x


----------



## muchstuff

von said:


> Hello ladies. Haven’t been on here for a long time but the Bala keep calling me ‍♀
> I’m unsure about this tag, can I have your thoughts please x


Based on the tag I’d say not authentic.


----------



## von

muchstuff said:


> Based on the tag I’d say not authentic.


Thank you x


----------



## muchstuff

von said:


> Thank you x


Any time.


----------



## dremyohknee

Hi everyone!
Found another one, can I ask for your opinion on this one? VERY much appreciated xx.


----------



## ksuromax

dremyohknee said:


> Hi everyone!
> Found another one, can I ask for your opinion on this one? VERY much appreciated xx.


terribly fake


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## sharilie

Hi, it’s been awhile since I have been on the forum looking for help. I hope everyone is fine. I found this preloved Bal online at an amazing price. Although I think it is authentic, I would love to confirm. Thanks


----------



## ksuromax

sharilie said:


> Hi, it’s been awhile since I have been on the forum looking for help. I hope everyone is fine. I found this preloved Bal online at an amazing price. Although I think it is authentic, I would love to confirm. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5195732
> View attachment 5195733
> View attachment 5195734
> View attachment 5195735
> 
> 
> View attachment 5195736
> 
> 
> View attachment 5195737


sorry, pictures are not suitable for authentication 
there's a link with the sample pix we need in the first post on the top of the page, please, check and re-post them in appropriate format, we will be happy to assist you


----------



## Caliyoung87

Hello

can you help me authenticate this. This was purchased on Poshmark.
I believe it was recoloured :’( so debating to keep it.


----------



## muchstuff

Caliyoung87 said:


> Hello
> 
> can you help me authenticate this. This was purchased on Poshmark.
> I believe it was recoloured :’( so debating to keep it.
> View attachment 5196408
> View attachment 5196409
> View attachment 5196410
> View attachment 5196411
> View attachment 5196412
> View attachment 5196413
> View attachment 5196414
> View attachment 5196415
> View attachment 5196416
> View attachment 5196417
> View attachment 5196418


Authentic in my opinion but yes, I'd say recoloured.


----------



## lewildpixel

Hi can I get an authenticity check on this mini please thanks


----------



## ksuromax

lewildpixel said:


> Hi can I get an authenticity check on this mini please thanks
> 
> View attachment 5199740
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199741
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199742
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199743
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199744
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199745
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199746
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199747
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199752


nothing screams fake, but the photos are not in appropriate format, i can't see clearly the bale and zipper head, rivets are missing


----------



## lewildpixel

let me try to get more pics from the seller or will these suffice? Tq


----------



## ajaaja2

Hello, would like an opinion on this bag please!  Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

ajaaja2 said:


> Hello, would like an opinion on this bag please!  Thank you!


Welcome to TPF! Can you please repost with all of your photos right way up? And with a different rivet as well? Post pics full size.


----------



## ajaaja2

Sorry about that, first post!


----------



## muchstuff

ajaaja2 said:


> Sorry about that, first post!
> 
> View attachment 5200037
> View attachment 5200039
> View attachment 5200040
> View attachment 5200041
> View attachment 5200042
> View attachment 5200043
> View attachment 5200044
> View attachment 5200045
> View attachment 5200047
> View attachment 5200048
> View attachment 5200049


Thanks for the improved pics, authentic in my opinion.


----------



## ajaaja2

muchstuff said:


> Thanks for the improved pics, authentic in my opinion.



Thank you, appreciate it!


----------



## muchstuff

ajaaja2 said:


> Thank you, appreciate it!


Any time!


----------



## acilia

Hi everyone! I'd love to get your opinion on whether or not this sweater is authentic.


----------



## muchstuff

acilia said:


> Hi everyone! I'd love to get your opinion on whether or not this sweater is authentic.


Sorry, we don’t do clothing.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

lewildpixel said:


> let me try to get more pics from the seller or will these suffice? Tq


zipper head underneath, i need to see the stamp 
and these pics (i guess you just take screen shots off your phone) are of no use, too small and not sharp enough. 
look at the pics below, post 18.760, that's what i need to see


----------



## lewildpixel

Hi dear Let me know if these are fine thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

lewildpixel said:


> Hi can I get an authenticity check on this mini please thanks
> 
> View attachment 5199740
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199741
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199742
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199743
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199744
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199745
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199746
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199747
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199752





lewildpixel said:


> let me try to get more pics from the seller or will these suffice? Tq





lewildpixel said:


> Hi dear Let me know if these are fine thanks!


Authentic in my opinion


----------



## lewildpixel

ksuromax said:


> Authentic in my opinion


Thanks so much!


----------



## carebear929

Hi! Just received the Black City S Metallic Edge in Silver from FP and would really appreciate any help in authenticating. The thing that’s odd to me is that the hardware on the handle squeaks when I move it and is pretty stiff in general. Thanks in advance!


----------



## telrunya

Hi pls help me with the authentication of this item! Thank u


----------



## ksuromax

carebear929 said:


> Hi! Just received the Black City S Metallic Edge in Silver from FP and would really appreciate any help in authenticating. The thing that’s odd to me is that the hardware on the handle squeaks when I move it and is pretty stiff in general. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5201164
> View attachment 5201165
> View attachment 5201166
> View attachment 5201167
> View attachment 5201168
> View attachment 5201169
> View attachment 5201170
> View attachment 5201171
> View attachment 5201172
> View attachment 5201173
> View attachment 5201174
> View attachment 5201175


Authentic, in my opinion


----------



## ksuromax

telrunya said:


> Hi pls help me with the authentication of this item! Thank u


looks good to me, 2007 chevre


----------



## telrunya

ksuromax said:


> looks good to me, 2007 chevre



Thanks again ksuromax!


----------



## ysims

Hello authenticators, could you please help me authenticate the following giant city.

Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

telrunya said:


> Thanks again ksuromax!


pleasure


----------



## ksuromax

ysims said:


> Hello authenticators, could you please help me authenticate the following giant city.
> 
> Thank you


full bag view?? 
looks good otherwise


----------



## ysims

ksuromax said:


> full bag view??
> looks good otherwise


Thank you. The pictures were sent by the seller, the full bag view doesn't show the entire bag.

Thank you so much x


----------



## ksuromax

ysims said:


> Thank you. The pictures were sent by the seller, the full bag view doesn't show the entire bag.
> 
> Thank you so much x


strange really, but the rest of the markers look good, 2010 rose gold hw


----------



## carebear929

ksuromax said:


> Authentic, in my opinion



Thanks so much! Now to figure out how to get rid of the squeaky handles.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## RachelVerinder

Dear authenticators,
I'm pretty new in the bal world, and I'd like to buy a vintage city. Could you please help me authenticate this one? It is not sold on eBay, but on the Vinted app. Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## muchstuff

RachelVerinder said:


> Dear authenticators,
> I'm pretty new in the bal world, and I'd like to buy a vintage city. Could you please help me authenticate this one? It is not sold on eBay, but on the Vinted app. Thank you very much in advance.


Very fake, good on you for checking here first.


----------



## RachelVerinder

Thank you so much for your kind and very fast answer. I'll go on with my researchs and hopefully find a pretty authentic bag soon


----------



## muchstuff

RachelVerinder said:


> Thank you so much for your kind and very fast answer. I'll go on with my researchs and hopefully find a pretty authentic bag soon


Be aware that silver tags with the letter “C” on the front are often fake. Feel free to post anything you think is a hopeful here before you buy, we’re happy to take a look!


----------



## RachelVerinder

muchstuff said:


> Be aware that silver tags with the letter “C” on the front are often fake. Feel free to post anything you think is a hopeful here before you buy, we’re happy to take a look!


So nice, thank you very much!


----------



## sabellina

Dear Balenciaga Experts,
I am quite new to the club and would highly appreciate your opinion on the bag below. Found it on eBay for a very good deal, but the Tag looks not right to me. The seller is not the initial owner and assumes that it is real… unfortunately there are no pictures of the zipper, but I would be very happy to hear your thoughts if this is authentic. Thank you very much in advance for your help! 

These pictures are not mine, as they are from eBay.


----------



## muchstuff

sabellina said:


> Dear Balenciaga Experts,
> I am quite new to the club and would highly appreciate your opinion on the bag below. Found it on eBay for a very good deal, but the Tag looks not right to me. The seller is not the initial owner and assumes that it is real… unfortunately there are no pictures of the zipper, but I would be very happy to hear your thoughts if this is authentic. Thank you very much in advance for your help!
> 
> These pictures are not mine, as they are from eBay.


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## sabellina

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.



Wow, this was fast! Thank you so much for your immediate help, this is awesome!


----------



## muchstuff

sabellina said:


> Wow, this was fast! Thank you so much for your immediate help, this is awesome!


My pleasure.


----------



## preciousgirl

Hi authenticators,

Can you help me authenticate this Balenciaga Mini City Edge Metallic? Attached are the photos I have. Let me know if additional photos are necessary  Thank you!!


----------



## muchstuff

preciousgirl said:


> Hi authenticators,
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this Balenciaga Mini City Edge Metallic? Attached are the photos I have. Let me know if additional photos are necessary  Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 5202950
> View attachment 5202951
> View attachment 5202952
> View attachment 5202953
> View attachment 5202954
> View attachment 5202955
> View attachment 5202956
> View attachment 5202957


Photos aren’t good but it’s not authentic, sorry.


----------



## preciousgirl

muchstuff said:


> Photos aren’t good but it’s not authentic, sorry.



I thought so too. Thank you for the quick response! Appreciate it!


----------



## muchstuff

preciousgirl said:


> I thought so too. Thank you for the quick response! Appreciate it!


Any time.


----------



## RachelVerinder

The quest for my first BBag continues... I found this Navy "Work", still on Vinted app, but am I wrong or is this a Velo? Would you help me please authenticate it, then I'll have to ask myself if I'm ready to carry such a big bag. Nevertheless I love this colour . Thank you very much in advance for your help!


----------



## Cindereta

Hi! I'm new here. It's my first time to purchase a Balenciaga Mini City Metallic Edge (Black in Gold Hardware). Can you please help me authenticate this bag? Seller said she bought it from Italy outlet everything looks good but i'm wondering about the tag, it has "U”code in the serial. Thanks so much


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Cindereta

additional photo


----------



## ksuromax

RachelVerinder said:


> The quest for my first BBag continues... I found this Navy "Work", still on Vinted app, but am I wrong or is this a Velo? Would you help me please authenticate it, then I'll have to ask myself if I'm ready to carry such a big bag. Nevertheless I love this colour . Thank you very much in advance for your help!


pictures are too far, not sharp enough, and the tag is partially covered by the lining
regrets, we cannot help with these pics. 
if the bag is at your hands, please, take the photos in required format (samples are in the link in the first post at the top of the page), re-post your request and we'll be happy to have a look


----------



## ksuromax

Cindereta said:


> Hi! I'm new here. It's my first time to purchase a Balenciaga Mini City Metallic Edge (Black in Gold Hardware). Can you please help me authenticate this bag? Seller said she bought it from Italy outlet everything looks good but i'm wondering about the tag, it has "U”code in the serial. Thanks so much





Cindereta said:


> additional photo


hi, you are missing rivets and zipper head underneath 
also, the tags must be facing forward, no bending, no angle/side view, and, please, no flash, or light glare, coz every tiny detail is important and we really need to see them all clearly 
thanks


----------



## Cindereta

Hi dear Let me know if these are fine thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

Cindereta said:


> Hi dear Let me know if these are fine thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204922
> View attachment 5204913
> View attachment 5204914
> View attachment 5204915
> View attachment 5204916
> View attachment 5204918
> View attachment 5204919
> View attachment 5204920
> View attachment 5204921
> View attachment 5204922
> View attachment 5204923
> View attachment 5204924
> View attachment 5204913
> View attachment 5204914
> View attachment 5204915
> View attachment 5204916
> View attachment 5204918
> View attachment 5204919
> View attachment 5204920
> View attachment 5204921
> View attachment 5204922
> View attachment 5204923
> View attachment 5204924
> View attachment 5204913
> View attachment 5204914
> View attachment 5204915
> View attachment 5204916
> View attachment 5204918
> View attachment 5204919
> View attachment 5204920
> View attachment 5204921
> View attachment 5204922
> View attachment 5204923
> View attachment 5204924
> View attachment 5204925
> View attachment 5204913
> View attachment 5204914
> View attachment 5204915
> View attachment 5204916
> View attachment 5204918
> View attachment 5204919
> View attachment 5204920
> View attachment 5204921
> View attachment 5204922
> View attachment 5204923
> View attachment 5204924
> View attachment 5204925


much better!  
looks good to me


----------



## RachelVerinder

ksuromax said:


> pictures are too far, not sharp enough, and the tag is partially covered by the lining
> regrets, we cannot help with these pics.
> if the bag is at your hands, please, take the photos in required format (samples are in the link in the first post at the top of the page), re-post your request and we'll be happy to have a look


Thank you very much for your kind answer, the seller send me those pictures. I'll see if she agrees to send better quality ones.


----------



## Cindereta

ksuromax said:


> much better!
> looks good to me


does this mean it is authentic?


----------



## ksuromax

Cindereta said:


> does this mean it is authentic?


yes


----------



## lewildpixel

Hi can I get an authenticity check on this one pls thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

lewildpixel said:


> Hi can I get an authenticity check on this one pls thank you!


can you take a better shot of the tag, please? both bits
the numbers and letters are not quite clear to read


----------



## rturut

Hi authenticators,
I just bought this city from TRR and would appreciate your help to authenticate it. I’m a bit unsure about different numbers on front and back of the tag. Thank you!


----------



## rturut

rturut said:


> Hi authenticators,
> I just bought this city from TRR and would appreciate your help to authenticate it. I’m a bit unsure about different numbers on front and back of the tag. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5205829
> View attachment 5205830
> View attachment 5205831
> View attachment 5205832
> View attachment 5205833
> View attachment 5205834
> View attachment 5205835
> View attachment 5205836
> View attachment 5205837
> View attachment 5205838
> View attachment 5205839
> View attachment 5205840


More pictures


----------



## lewildpixel

ksuromax said:


> can you take a better shot of the tag, please? both bits
> the numbers and letters are not quite clear to read


I asked for another pic from seller and she said this is the best she can do. Let me know if it’s okay thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

rturut said:


> More pictures
> View attachment 5205842
> View attachment 5205843
> View attachment 5205844
> View attachment 5205845
> View attachment 5205846
> View attachment 5205847
> View attachment 5205848
> View attachment 5205849
> View attachment 5205850
> View attachment 5205851
> View attachment 5205852
> View attachment 5205853


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## michi_chi

Hi, I have a mini that my sister bought me some years ago but I'm looking for one that's slightly bigger for use during the day and it's my first time buying one second hand from ebay. 

I've asked for more photos from the seller for bag #1 and am still waiting on a response but would you be able to have a look at this listing and let me know if it's worth waiting on the additional photos for or if it's looking a bit suspicious and best to look elsewhere? Thanks

Bag #1: 
	

	







						Balenciaga Motorcycle Medium Bag Soft Pink With Gold Hardware  | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Balenciaga Motorcycle Bag Soft Pink With Gold Hardware. The bag was used just a few times, so its in a lovely condition, comes with the dust bag.</p>



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




Bag #2: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...=p2349624.m2548.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0 

Bag #3: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...=p2349624.m2548.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0 

Bag #4: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...=p2349624.m2548.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Sianen

Turquoise Balenciaga First 

Would appreciate your expert opinion on this beauty. Thank you all!


----------



## muchstuff

michi_chi said:


> Hi, I have a mini that my sister bought me some years ago but I'm looking for one that's slightly bigger for use during the day and it's my first time buying one second hand from ebay.
> 
> I've asked for more photos from the seller for bag #1 and am still waiting on a response but would you be able to have a look at this listing and let me know if it's worth waiting on the additional photos for or if it's looking a bit suspicious and best to look elsewhere? Thanks
> 
> Bag #1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Motorcycle Medium Bag Soft Pink With Gold Hardware  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Balenciaga Motorcycle Bag Soft Pink With Gold Hardware. The bag was used just a few times, so its in a lovely condition, comes with the dust bag.</p>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag #2: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...=p2349624.m2548.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0
> 
> Bag #3: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...=p2349624.m2548.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0
> 
> Bag #4: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...=p2349624.m2548.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


Please do a separate post for each ask, it's  too confusing to respond to a post with multiple asks.


----------



## muchstuff

Sianen said:


> Turquoise Balenciaga First
> 
> Would appreciate your expert opinion on this beauty. Thank you all!
> 
> View attachment 5206324
> View attachment 5206325
> View attachment 5206326
> View attachment 5206327
> View attachment 5206328
> View attachment 5206329
> View attachment 5206330
> View attachment 5206331
> View attachment 5206332
> View attachment 5206333


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Sianen

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.



Thank you for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

Sianen said:


> Thank you for your help!


My pleasure.


----------



## ksuromax

lewildpixel said:


> Hi can I get an authenticity check on this one pls thank you!





lewildpixel said:


> I asked for another pic from seller and she said this is the best she can do. Let me know if it’s okay thanks!


i'll explain what worries me:
this hw, G12, is not supposed to be used on this model in that collection (U stands for SS 2020)
we know that some outlet models can have this hw, Town for example, but usually outlet models are marked with an O stamp on the leather tag. Even if not (we've seen a few bags without any marking, but the Seller purchased from the outlet directly) still there's another red flag - the style code - 519933. I cannot find ANY ref for this model online, which is usually a 'no' in my opinion.
i would personally recommend to avoid this bag, but if you need my answer on whether it's authentic, or not, i will say - unable to advise due to lack of confirmed information

if any other Authenticator has more info, or feels comfortable to comment on authenticity, all are very welcome to jump on.

sorry i could not be of more help


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i'll explain what worries me:
> this hw, G12, is not supposed to be used on this model in that collection (U stands for SS 2020)
> we know that some outlet models can have this hw, Town for example, but usually outlet models are marked with an O stamp on the leather tag. Even if not (we've seen a few bags without any marking, but the Seller purchased from the outlet directly) still there's another red flag - the style code - 519933. I cannot find ANY ref for this model online, which is usually a 'no' in my opinion.
> i would personally recommend to avoid this bag, but if you need my answer on whether it's authentic, or not, i will say - unable to advise due to lack of confirmed information
> 
> if any other Authenticator has more info, or feels comfortable to comment on authenticity, all are very welcome to jump on.
> 
> sorry i could not be of more help


@ksuromax,  I read it as 519938. There's a W tag on Yoogi's with G12 HW, I have to admit to being confused as to what seasons G12 was made in the more recent years.
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...in-leather-giant-12-silver-mini-city-bag.html


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> @ksuromax,  I read it as 519938. There's a W tag on Yoogi's with G12 HW, I have to admit to being confused as to what seasons G12 was made in the more recent years.
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...in-leather-giant-12-silver-mini-city-bag.html


W tag must be thin strap (Z was the last year for this shape of the tag)
i tend to think the W-tag from Yoogi's is from Outlet, as i have seen myself in Italy outlet bags with old style tags
but this bag in question has a new shape of the tag, and i can't really comment on it with confidence
there was one on FP in black, but also W-tag and also old format 


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-silver-hardware-mini-city-black-465880


----------



## michi_chi

muchstuff said:


> Please do a separate post for each ask, it's  too confusing to respond to a post with multiple asks.



Sorry for the confusion, here's the one I asked for more photos from the seller for but haven't seen any additional photos being added to the listing yet:

Bag #1:





*Balenciaga Motorcycle Medium Bag Soft Pink With Gold Hardware | eBay*
<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Balenciaga Motorcycle Bag Soft Pink With Gold Hardware. The bag was used just a few times, so its in a lovely condition, comes with the dust bag.</p>
www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## michi_chi

I'm considering a few, in case one or more are fake, so here's bag #2: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...=p2349624.m2548.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## michi_chi

I would be grateful if you could also authenticate this for me as well as one more. 

Bag #3: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...=p2349624.m2548.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## michi_chi

Last one, thanks 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...=p2349624.m2548.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## rturut

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

michi_chi said:


> Sorry for the confusion, here's the one I asked for more photos from the seller for but haven't seen any additional photos being added to the listing yet:
> 
> Bag #1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Balenciaga Motorcycle Medium Bag Soft Pink With Gold Hardware | eBay*
> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Balenciaga Motorcycle Bag Soft Pink With Gold Hardware. The bag was used just a few times, so its in a lovely condition, comes with the dust bag.</p>
> www.ebay.co.uk


nothing screams off, but pictures required are not provided


----------



## ksuromax

michi_chi said:


> I'm considering a few, in case one or more are fake, so here's bag #2: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...=p2349624.m2548.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


rivets are not visible clearly but otherwise it looks good


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

michi_chi said:


> I would be grateful if you could also authenticate this for me as well as one more.
> 
> Bag #3: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...=p2349624.m2548.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


authentic in my opinion


----------



## ksuromax

michi_chi said:


> Last one, thanks
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...=p2349624.m2548.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


again, nothing screams off, but all pictures in the listing are not of adequate format/quality
side and angle view, blur, too far, not sharp enough to read... 
if you are really interested in this one, we will need all pics (as per samples in the link given in the first post at the top of the page) in good quality and up-close, then we can have a look


----------



## michi_chi

ksuromax said:


> authentic in my opinion



Thank you so much for looking over all four listings for me. I'm still waiting on photos grin the first two but wonder if it's best to leave it since I've not had replies since I messaged them at the weekend. Might consider this one though, thank you for your help


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> W tag must be thin strap (Z was the last year for this shape of the tag)
> i tend to think the W-tag from Yoogi's is from Outlet, as i have seen myself in Italy outlet bags with old style tags
> but this bag in question has a new shape of the tag, and i can't really comment on it with confidence
> there was one on FP in black, but also W-tag and also old format
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-silver-hardware-mini-city-black-465880


Good point!


----------



## muchstuff

Sianen said:


> Thank you for your help!


Any time.


----------



## lewildpixel

ksuromax said:


> i'll explain what worries me:
> this hw, G12, is not supposed to be used on this model in that collection (U stands for SS 2020)
> we know that some outlet models can have this hw, Town for example, but usually outlet models are marked with an O stamp on the leather tag. Even if not (we've seen a few bags without any marking, but the Seller purchased from the outlet directly) still there's another red flag - the style code - 519933. I cannot find ANY ref for this model online, which is usually a 'no' in my opinion.
> i would personally recommend to avoid this bag, but if you need my answer on whether it's authentic, or not, i will say - unable to advise due to lack of confirmed information
> 
> if any other Authenticator has more info, or feels comfortable to comment on authenticity, all are very welcome to jump on.
> 
> sorry i could not be of more help



Hi dear, ive clarified with seller and the code is 519938.1000.U.568024

if so is it authentic? Thank you


----------



## michi_chi

ksuromax said:


> nothing screams off, but pictures required are not provided



Hi, I've got a few more photos from the seller but have asked again for up close photos of the rivets on the back of the handles and the hardware on the strap but here are a few more she's sent me so far. 

These are for this listing: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...=p2349624.m2548.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## ksuromax

michi_chi said:


> Thank you so much for looking over all four listings for me. I'm still waiting on photos grin the first two but wonder if it's best to leave it since I've not had replies since I messaged them at the weekend. Might consider this one though, thank you for your help


most welcome


----------



## ksuromax

lewildpixel said:


> Hi dear, ive clarified with seller and the code is 519938.1000.U.568024
> 
> if so is it authentic? Thank you


honestly, with this quality of pictures and so many features that don't align with what we expect to see, i would prefer to not comment. 
we only work with provided pictures, cannot hold the bag physically, inspect it thoroughly.   
sometimes due to low quality of the shots we might question even a perfectly authentic bag, just because we prefer to stay on the safe side and not let any fake sneak in, you get my point? 
this bag has a few points of doubt, and i cannot take responsibility for unintentional misleading, because i can't make a firm judgement based on what i see. 
hope you understand


----------



## ksuromax

michi_chi said:


> Hi, I've got a few more photos from the seller but have asked again for up close photos of the rivets on the back of the handles and the hardware on the strap but here are a few more she's sent me so far.
> 
> These are for this listing: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...=p2349624.m2548.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


sorry, what what am i supposed to see here?? 
back tag is side view, and partially covered by fabric lining, front tag is hardly visible, the 3rd shot ... i don't know what is captured there?? 
we are trying to help you with all our best knowledge, but we can't do so if we don't get the RIGHT pictures 
and if you decide to try one more time with the Seller to get the pictures in required format, please, post them in full size 
these small screen shots are of no use, i can barely see anything on them 
thank you


----------



## michi_chi

ksuromax said:


> sorry, what what am i supposed to see here??
> back tag is side view, and partially covered by fabric lining, front tag is hardly visible, the 3rd shot ... i don't know what is captured there??
> we are trying to help you with all our best knowledge, but we can't do so if we don't get the RIGHT pictures
> and if you decide to try one more time with the Seller to get the pictures in required format, please, post them in full size
> these small screen shots are of no use, i can barely see anything on them
> thank you



Sorry, the images were sent as a message via eBay rather than uploaded to the listing so I took screenshots of the images on my phone as I couldn't find a way to download them to my phone so I could upload them here. I will try and ask for better quality photos of the required details and come back


----------



## vduarte8

Hello!!
I just received this beauty and everything looks great but this is my first balenciaga and first preowned bag. Please help lol!!  Thank you!!!

“Light Pink Mini City w/ logo strap”


----------



## muchstuff

vduarte8 said:


> Hello!!
> I just received this beauty and everything looks great but this is my first balenciaga and first preowned bag. Please help lol!!  Thank you!!!
> 
> “Light Pink Mini City w/ logo strap”
> 
> View attachment 5207274
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207276
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207277
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207278
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207279
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207280
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207281
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207283
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207284
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207285
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207286


Please repost with pics right way up. We need to see all of the tag back as well, clear, close up and facing the camera, no bends or angles. Same with the tag front, it's too far away.


----------



## vduarte8

**Repost**
New pictures attached. Sorry about that!


“Hello!!
I just received this beauty and everything looks great but this is my first balenciaga and first preowned bag. Please help lol!! Thank you!!!

“Light Pink Mini City w/ logo strap””


----------



## telrunya

Hi pls help me with authenticating this black city! Thank u


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

vduarte8 said:


> **Repost**
> New pictures attached. Sorry about that!
> 
> 
> “Hello!!
> I just received this beauty and everything looks great but this is my first balenciaga and first preowned bag. Please help lol!! Thank you!!!
> 
> “Light Pink Mini City w/ logo strap””
> 
> View attachment 5207363
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207364
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207365
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207366
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207367
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207370
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207371
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207372
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207373
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207374
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207375
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207377


I'm assuming the colour is the light pink of the earlier pics. Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

telrunya said:


> Hi pls help me with authenticating this black city! Thank u


Authentic in my opinion. Please post any future asks with the pics full-sized.


----------



## telrunya

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. Please post any future asks with the pics full-sized.



Ok thanks muchstuff!


----------



## vduarte8

muchstuff said:


> I'm assuming the colour is the light pink of the earlier pics. Authentic in my opinion.


Yes it is. Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

telrunya said:


> Ok thanks muchstuff!


My pleasure.


----------



## muchstuff

vduarte8 said:


> Yes it is. Thank you!


Any time.


----------



## michi_chi

ksuromax said:


> sorry, what what am i supposed to see here??
> back tag is side view, and partially covered by fabric lining, front tag is hardly visible, the 3rd shot ... i don't know what is captured there??
> we are trying to help you with all our best knowledge, but we can't do so if we don't get the RIGHT pictures
> and if you decide to try one more time with the Seller to get the pictures in required format, please, post them in full size
> these small screen shots are of no use, i can barely see anything on them
> thank you



Hi, I had a difficult time trying to explain to the seller which photos I needed and she kept sending me the wrong ones. I've taken the chance and bought it so I could take my own photos as needed in the first post. Hope these are the correct ones, but let me know if you need any additional up close detail photos to be able to authenticate this for me. Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

michi_chi said:


> Hi, I had a difficult time trying to explain to the seller which photos I needed and she kept sending me the wrong ones. I've taken the chance and bought it so I could take my own photos as needed in the first post. Hope these are the correct ones, but let me know if you need any additional up close detail photos to be able to authenticate this for me. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5209549
> 
> View attachment 5209550
> 
> View attachment 5209553
> 
> View attachment 5209551
> 
> View attachment 5209553
> 
> View attachment 5209555
> 
> View attachment 5209554
> 
> View attachment 5209558
> 
> View attachment 5209560
> 
> View attachment 5209562
> 
> View attachment 5209566
> 
> View attachment 5209563
> 
> View attachment 5209564


pix are perfect, thanks for the efforts

bag is Authentic


----------



## michi_chi

ksuromax said:


> pix are perfect, thanks for the efforts
> 
> bag is Authentic



Fantastic news, thank you so much for your help and patience!


----------



## ksuromax

michi_chi said:


> Fantastic news, thank you so much for your help and patience!


glad to be of help! enjoy your new beauty


----------



## gucci_chelsea

Hi there! I'm a long time collector and lover of the motor line and wanting to try out a pre-loved Papier...would like some opinion on this listing please as I'm not as familiar with the style. My gut feeling is telling me it looks ok but I've also requested some more photos of the backside of the tag and underside of the zipper and will upload when I have them. Would also love to know which season/year this might be from. Thanks in advance! 

Item Name: Balenciaga Papier B4 Zip Around
Link (if available): https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/224549145825?hash=item34482c0ce1:g:xkUAAOSwm0dg~64U


----------



## muchstuff

gucci_chelsea said:


> Hi there! I'm a long time collector and lover of the motor line and wanting to try out a pre-loved Papier...would like some opinion on this listing please as I'm not as familiar with the style. My gut feeling is telling me it looks ok but I've also requested some more photos of the backside of the tag and underside of the zipper and will upload when I have them. Would also love to know which season/year this might be from. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Papier B4 Zip Around
> Link (if available): https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/224549145825?hash=item34482c0ce1:g:xkUAAOSwm0dg~64U


I'll wait until you have the necessary photos. Please quote your original post number when you repost. Brandear is generally pretty trustworthy, at least they have been in the past, I don't know if anything has changed.


----------



## peacebabe

gucci_chelsea said:


> Hi there! I'm a long time collector and lover of the motor line and wanting to try out a pre-loved Papier...would like some opinion on this listing please as I'm not as familiar with the style. My gut feeling is telling me it looks ok but I've also requested some more photos of the backside of the tag and underside of the zipper and will upload when I have them. Would also love to know which season/year this might be from. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Papier B4 Zip Around
> Link (if available): https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/224549145825?hash=item34482c0ce1:g:xkUAAOSwm0dg~64U



Well ..... I swear by Bal's Papier range !!! Just look at my avatar . Leather is bomb proof, light, easy to carry too. B4 seems to be the only size i've yet to lay my hands on


----------



## jasmine7563

Hello there!

Can you authenticate this bag? 

Item Name: Balenciaga City Bag
Seller ID: laurazambe
Item Number: 186184213048
Website: Vinted

Let me know if you need more pics!

Thank you so much for what you're doing!


----------



## ksuromax

jasmine7563 said:


> Hello there!
> 
> Can you authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City Bag
> Seller ID: laurazambe
> Item Number: 186184213048
> Website: Vinted
> 
> Let me know if you need more pics!
> 
> Thank you so much for what you're doing!
> 
> View attachment 5211947
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211948
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211949
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211950
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211951
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211952
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211953
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211954
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211955
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211956
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211957
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211958


zipper head is missing, rivets are not clear 
See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/ 

FYI, this is NOT a City, it's a RTT


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## kaysy

Hi. Please help me authenticate this bag before I get it shipped from Japan. I’m having a hard time looking for something similar with it. It’s so cute though. The seller said she had the butterfly sewn on the bag and not originally part of the bag. Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

kaysy said:


> Hi. Please help me authenticate this bag before I get it shipped from Japan. I’m having a hard time looking for something similar with it. It’s so cute though. The seller said she had the butterfly sewn on the bag and not originally part of the bag. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5212920
> View attachment 5212921
> View attachment 5212922
> View attachment 5212923
> View attachment 5212924


in my opinion the bag is authentic, but the stain on the bottom makes me think that the butterfly is there for a reason. 
if you like it that way and will keep as is, then you're good to go, but if you think of removing it be prepared to see something that it might be potentially covering up


----------



## samfalstaff

Hello: I was wondering if you could authenticate this bag I bought off of TRR. I've included my own pictures (since TRR gives you almost nothing).

Item: Balenciaga Vibrato City
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-az160
Seller: The RealReal
Thanks!!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Hello: I was wondering if you could authenticate this bag I bought off of TRR. I've included my own pictures (since TRR gives you almost nothing).
> 
> Item: Balenciaga Vibrato City
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-az160
> Seller: The RealReal
> Thanks!!
> View attachment 5213597
> View attachment 5213598
> View attachment 5213599
> View attachment 5213600
> View attachment 5213601
> View attachment 5213602
> View attachment 5213603
> View attachment 5213604


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Narnanz

samfalstaff said:


> Hello: I was wondering if you could authenticate this bag I bought off of TRR. I've included my own pictures (since TRR gives you almost nothing).
> 
> Item: Balenciaga Vibrato City
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-az160
> Seller: The RealReal
> Thanks!!
> View attachment 5213597
> View attachment 5213598
> View attachment 5213599
> View attachment 5213600
> View attachment 5213601
> View attachment 5213602
> View attachment 5213603
> View attachment 5213604


Gorgeous!!


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thanks!


----------



## samfalstaff

Narnanz said:


> Gorgeous!!


Thanks! I'm pretty excited about it! Been looking for a blue vibrato for awhile.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks!


My pleasure.


----------



## jasmine7563

ksuromax said:


> zipper head is missing, rivets are not clear
> See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/
> 
> FYI, this is NOT a City, it's a RTT


 
Hello,

so sorry for the pictures, I tried to explain it to the seller as best as I could but I know it’s not very good quality… ☹️

Here are the other pictures I could get. Hope it’s enough to authenticate. If not, really sorry for bothering you 

Thanks anyway for what you’re doing, it’s really nice of you I think


----------



## missucc

Hi,

Can I please get your opinion on this Work? The handles feel thinner and stiffer than they should be and the bag itself feels heavier than my other giant Works. Thanks for your help!

Item Name: Giant Silver Work
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID: larakes
Link: https://poshmark.ca/listing/Balenciaga-Large-City-Bag-61563e0fffba940978098c93


----------



## muchstuff

missucc said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I please get your opinion on this Work? The handles feel thinner and stiffer than they should be and the bag itself feels heavier than my other giant Works. Thanks for your help!
> 
> Item Name: Giant Silver Work
> Item Number: N/A
> Seller ID: larakes
> Link: https://poshmark.ca/listing/Balenciaga-Large-City-Bag-61563e0fffba940978098c93
> 
> View attachment 5214015
> View attachment 5214016
> View attachment 5214017
> View attachment 5214018
> View attachment 5214019
> View attachment 5214020
> View attachment 5214021
> View attachment 5214022
> View attachment 5214023


Missing a photo of the back of the zipper head but what I see looks fine. What year is your other Work?


----------



## HELLMAN

Hey everyone, can someone please quickly help me authenticate this purse I'm about to buy vintage. I have no possibility to get to the auction in person so I just have this photos.
From what i Understand the tag is from aw 18/19.
Please help me ASAP. Thank you guys!


----------



## Pinkie*

Item Balenciaga City Bag Mini Grey With Logostrap
Item number 284467101844
Seller deeetn90
Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...vt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=null


----------



## HELLMAN

muchstuff said:


> Missing a photo of the back of the zipper head but what I see looks fine. What year is your other Work?


Can you please watch my photos, if you do,


muchstuff said:


> Missing a photo of the back of the zipper head but what I see looks fine. What year is your other Work?


Hey, can you please review my post? Thank you!! I want the bag so bad


----------



## missucc

muchstuff said:


> Missing a photo of the back of the zipper head but what I see looks fine. What year is your other Work?


Anywhere between 2005-2010/11. Have not purchased any Bals newer than 2012. I visually cannot see anything wrong with this one even compared to my 2010 GSH Work side by side. The only difference is the stiff handle, reminds me of a fake Weekender that I accidently bought on ebay and had to return. 

I can upload a photo of the zipper head once I get home. Any other features I can provide?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## missucc

muchstuff said:


> Missing a photo of the back of the zipper head but what I see looks fine. What year is your other Work?



Hi, photo of zipper head attached. Thank you again for taking your time to look at this


----------



## muchstuff

HELLMAN said:


> Hey everyone, can someone please quickly help me authenticate this purse I'm about to buy vintage. I have no possibility to get to the auction in person so I just have this photos.
> From what i Understand the tag is from aw 18/19.
> Please help me ASAP. Thank you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214129
> View attachment 5214130
> View attachment 5214131
> View attachment 5214132
> View attachment 5214133
> View attachment 5214134


Hardly vintage.  You're missing too many pics, we need a good pic of the tag with the style code on it (it should be inside the pocket) as well as the back of the zipper head and a rivet. See the post at top of the page for a link to examples.


----------



## muchstuff

Pinkie* said:


> Item Balenciaga City Bag Mini Grey With Logostrap
> Item number 284467101844
> Seller deeetn90
> Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...vt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=null


Not authentic, even without seeing all of the necessary photos.


----------



## muchstuff

HELLMAN said:


> Can you please watch my photos, if you do,
> 
> Hey, can you please review my post? Thank you!! I want the bag so bad


Not sure what you're asking?


HELLMAN said:


> Can you please watch my photos, if you do,
> 
> Hey, can you please review my post? Thank you!! I want the bag so bad


Please don't piggyback onto an answer for someone else, it creates confusion. I've answered your original post, you need more photos.


----------



## muchstuff

missucc said:


> Anywhere between 2005-2010/11. Have not purchased any Bals newer than 2012. I visually cannot see anything wrong with this one even compared to my 2010 GSH Work side by side. The only difference is the stiff handle, reminds me of a fake Weekender that I accidently bought on ebay and had to return.
> 
> I can upload a photo of the zipper head once I get home. Any other features I can provide?


2010 generally had really nice leather. Could the handle just not be broken in? There were apparently K tags that were super fakes but I don't see anything that would lead me to believe this is fake. @ksuromax, can you take a look too please? Post 18865.


----------



## muchstuff

missucc said:


> Hi, photo of zipper head attached. Thank you again for taking your time to look at this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214275


Looks fine.


----------



## missucc

muchstuff said:


> 2010 generally had really nice leather. Could the handle just not be broken in? There were apparently K tags that were super fakes but I don't see anything that would lead me to believe this is fake. @ksuromax, can you take a look too please? Post 18865.


Would love to get a second opinion from @ksuromax . 
The handles don't feel like they'd ever soften. They feel like stiff plastic tubes inside. There's been enough wear to them that 2 ends are snapped inside at the base (not visible in photos) it's the leather that's holding them together. So the bag is a bit of a SNAD on inspection.
At the end of the day it's quite the bargain but I'd only keep it if it's authentic. I am however very intrigued by it's authenticity because if it's fake it's a very very good fake. Good to know that there are super fakes with k tag out there. I have been out of the Bal scene for a long time but decided to start looking for oldies again because I really missed the leather. Then when I come across these older but not exactly oldies I can't tell if they're fake or just bad quality


----------



## muchstuff

missucc said:


> Would love to get a second opinion from @ksuromax .
> The handles don't feel like they'd ever soften. They feel like stiff plastic tubes inside. There's been enough wear to them that 2 ends are snapped inside at the base (not visible in photos) it's the leather that's holding them together. So the bag is a bit of a SNAD on inspection.
> At the end of the day it's quite the bargain but I'd only keep it if it's authentic. I am however very intrigued by it's authenticity because if it's fake it's a very very good fake. Good to know that there are super fakes with k tag out there. I have been out of the Bal scene for a long time but decided to start looking for oldies again because I really missed the leather. Then when I come across these older but not exactly oldies I can't tell if they're fake or just bad quality


That's weird because Bal handles haven't done that snap end thing since way back, that was back on the earlier bags like the G21 hobo. Hmmm. The super fake conversations were before I was interested in Bal and I've never been conclusively shown a K tag fake so I often wonder if there were some bags from that season that were just a little different on the tag and the conclusion drawn was that they were fake but perhaps they weren't. Let's wait until @ksuromax weighs in.


----------



## ksuromax

jasmine7563 said:


> Hello,
> 
> so sorry for the pictures, I tried to explain it to the seller as best as I could but I know it’s not very good quality… ☹
> 
> Here are the other pictures I could get. Hope it’s enough to authenticate. If not, really sorry for bothering you
> 
> Thanks anyway for what you’re doing, it’s really nice of you I think


looks good, authentic in my opinion


----------



## ksuromax

missucc said:


> Would love to get a second opinion from @ksuromax .
> The handles don't feel like they'd ever soften. They feel like stiff plastic tubes inside. There's been enough wear to them that 2 ends are snapped inside at the base (not visible in photos) it's the leather that's holding them together. So the bag is a bit of a SNAD on inspection.
> At the end of the day it's quite the bargain but I'd only keep it if it's authentic. I am however very intrigued by it's authenticity because if it's fake it's a very very good fake. Good to know that there are super fakes with k tag out there. I have been out of the Bal scene for a long time but decided to start looking for oldies again because I really missed the leather. Then when I come across these older but not exactly oldies I can't tell if they're fake or just bad quality





muchstuff said:


> That's weird because Bal handles haven't done that snap end thing since way back, that was back on the earlier bags like the G21 hobo. Hmmm. The super fake conversations were before I was interested in Bal and I've never been conclusively shown a K tag fake so I often wonder if there were some bags from that season that were just a little different on the tag and the conclusion drawn was that they were fake but perhaps they weren't. Let's wait until @ksuromax weighs in.


nothing looks alarming to me either, but if it feels like a tube inside the handle, could that be just altered by the previous Owner?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> nothing looks alarming to me either, but if it feels like a tube inside the handle, could that be just altered by the previous Owner?


I wondered about that too, maybe she had the handles redone?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I wondered about that too, maybe she had the handles redone?


and that would explain the snap, too


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> and that would explain the snap, too


Yes because nothing else could, Bal hasn’t made handles that snapped for years as far as I know.


----------



## jasmine7563

ksuromax said:


> looks good, authentic in my opinion



Thank you so much honestly!!


----------



## ksuromax

jasmine7563 said:


> Thank you so much honestly!!


Pleasure


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## HELLMAN

muchstuff said:


> Hardly vintage.  You're missing too many pics, we need a good pic of the tag with the style code on it (it should be inside the pocket) as well as the back of the zipper head and a rivet. See the post at top of the page for a link to examples.


Im sorry, well second hand. Yeha, i havent any other photos bc i cant go to the live auction. just hve to take a chance I guess


----------



## gucci_chelsea

muchstuff said:


> I'll wait until you have the necessary photos. Please quote your original post number when you repost. Brandear is generally pretty trustworthy, at least they have been in the past, I don't know if anything has changed.



Unfortunately, they were unable to provide additional photos since the team responsible doesn't have access to the stock...
I've bitten the bullet and ordered it anyway so will post my own photos once it arrives. Thanks for your initial response!



peacebabe said:


> Well ..... I swear by Bal's Papier range !!! Just look at my avatar . Leather is bomb proof, light, easy to carry too. B4 seems to be the only size i've yet to lay my hands on



Yes! I originally wanted the A4 but B4 seems to be more unique and actually still fits A4 sized documents. I'm super excited to give it a try...I've been using the Bal Work as my work bag for years and wanted something slightly different but still had the awesome leather and is light. Now just keeping my fingers crossed and hoping the bag that arrives is actually legit!


----------



## muchstuff

HELLMAN said:


> Im sorry, well second hand. Yeha, i havent any other photos bc i cant go to the live auction. just hve to take a chance I guess


Nothing screams fake but if you do win your auction feel free to repost with the necessary pics.


----------



## missucc

muchstuff said:


> Yes because nothing else could, Bal hasn’t made handles that snapped for years as far as I know.
> [/QUOT





muchstuff said:


> Yes because nothing else could, Bal hasn’t made handles that snapped for years as far as I know.


Hmm interesting. I've only had experience of 2005 handles snapping - a Work and a Day. So that would make sense. Anyways thank you for authenticating. I will likely keep it since it's authentic and I don't mind pieces with flaws it just adds to the mystery and story behind them


----------



## muchstuff

missucc said:


> Hmm interesting. I've only had experience of 2005 handles snapping - a Work and a Day. So that would make sense. Anyways thank you for authenticating. I will likely keep it since it's authentic and I don't mind pieces with flaws it just adds to the mystery and story behind them


Any time!


----------



## kaysy

ksuromax said:


> in my opinion the bag is authentic, but the stain on the bottom makes me think that the butterfly is there for a reason.
> if you like it that way and will keep as is, then you're good to go, but if you think of removing it be prepared to see something that it might be potentially covering up



thank you so much. I really appreciate it.


----------



## HELLMAN

muchstuff said:


> Nothing screams fake but if you do win your auction feel free to repost with the necessary pics.


yes thank you i will!


----------



## Norm.Core

Hello Bal Gurus:

Could I please get your take for this black Bal?

Thank you!



			https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/balenciaga/black-leather-blackout-balenciaga-handbag-18281676.shtml?setLocale=17.en.AUD&authfee=false&utm_source=google&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=au_en_organic_freelisting_buyer_all_all&utm_content=free_googleshopping_clicks&forceNoRedirect=1&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIj4Sv0O628wIVY5pmAh1NkwpnEAQYBSABEgLm__D_BwE


----------



## muchstuff

le_junkie said:


> Hello Bal Gurus:
> 
> Could I please get your take for this black Bal?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/balenciaga/black-leather-blackout-balenciaga-handbag-18281676.shtml?setLocale=17.en.AUD&authfee=false&utm_source=google&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=au_en_organic_freelisting_buyer_all_all&utm_content=free_googleshopping_clicks&forceNoRedirect=1&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIj4Sv0O628wIVY5pmAh1NkwpnEAQYBSABEgLm__D_BwE


The photos aren't good enough, please see the post at top of the page for a link to the photos needed and the positions they need to be in. Close up, clear, facing the camera, no bends or angles in the tags. Need pics of the bale, upper head, front and back of the tag.


----------



## RachelVerinder

Still looking and browsing to find my first bal city (or first?) in black or navy at a reasonable price here in Europe... It is so difficult to get the sellers to send the right pictures! I wish I was as brave as some of you who dare to buy and get it authenticated afterwards with their own photos... Well, the search continues! A big thank  to all the wonderful authenticators for your work, as I try to "train my eye" with this tread


----------



## melsong21

Hi may i request for authentication of this bag please? Thank you! 

Item: Balenciaga Classic City Metallic Edge
Item number: 505984 6310 Z 002123
Seller: freya collective
Link: https://www.freya-collective.com/products/metallic-edge-2?variant=39382520332337


----------



## muchstuff

melsong21 said:


> Hi may i request for authentication of this bag please? Thank you!
> 
> Item: Balenciaga Classic City Metallic Edge
> Item number: 505984 6310 Z 002123
> Seller: freya collective
> Link: https://www.freya-collective.com/products/metallic-edge-2?variant=39382520332337


Missing the majority of photos needed. Please see the post at top of the page for a link to what’s needed. All photo must be clear, close up, facing the camera, no angles or bends in tags.


----------



## masha_romasha

I apologize the translator himself translates I do not know how to fix it I am writing the text in English
please see authenticity


----------



## muchstuff

masha_romasha said:


> I apologize the translator himself translates I do not know how to fix it I am writing the text in English
> please see authenticity


It worked this time. Based on the pics of the tag posted I’d say authentic but you’re missing several photos needed. Please see the post in yellow at top of the page, there’s rules for this thread plus a link that shows you all of the details needed. All photos need to be close up, clear, facing the camera, no angles or bends in tags.


----------



## Tina-M

Hello, could you please authenticate this Balenciaga silk scarf? Thank you so much.
It's from local second hand shop.
Please note that white paper tag with plastic is a shop tag (it's still attached for return)


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## kaysy

kaysy said:


> thank you so much. I really appreciate it.



can i please inquire the name of this item or model. Thank you


----------



## kaysy

Hello. I inquired earlier regarding this bag asking for you to authenticate. That i forgot to ask what model could this be please or what is this design called


----------



## muchstuff

Tina-M said:


> Hello, could you please authenticate this Balenciaga silk scarf? Thank you so much.
> It's from local second hand shop.
> Please note that white paper tag with plastic is a shop tag (it's still attached for return)


Sorry but I don’t think any of us will be able to help you.


----------



## muchstuff

kaysy said:


> Hello. I inquired earlier regarding this bag asking for you to authenticate. That i forgot to ask what model could this be please or what is this design called
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5220903
> View attachment 5220903
> View attachment 5220904
> View attachment 5220904
> View attachment 5220906
> View attachment 5220909


It’s a Papier mini.


----------



## telrunya

Hi pls help me to authenticate this mini pompon!


----------



## ksuromax

Tina-M said:


> Hello, could you please authenticate this Balenciaga silk scarf? Thank you so much.
> It's from local second hand shop.
> Please note that white paper tag with plastic is a shop tag (it's still attached for return)





muchstuff said:


> Sorry but I don’t think any of us will be able to help you.


coincidentally, i think i can say with confidence, it's authentic


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> coincidentally, i think i can say with confidence, it's authentic


Well, there you go.   Didn’t know you did scarves!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Well, there you go.   Didn’t know you did scarves!


i don't DO them, but i have one, so i have some ref data to look at


----------



## Tina-M

muchstuff said:


> Sorry but I don’t think any of us will be able to help you.





ksuromax said:


> coincidentally, i think i can say with confidence, it's authentic



Thank you both for your time and help


----------



## mongar

Hi everyone, thank you for taking a look for me, I would be happy to provide more photos if these are not clear enough. I had it authenticated through a (seemingly) reputable authentication site, but there are a few things that make me doubt that it actually is authentic. 

*Thank you again!!*

Item Name: Balenciaga First
Item Number: 144173798227
Seller ID: next-innovation
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/144173798227 (I already purchased and received so not sure if it will show up)


----------



## muchstuff

mongar said:


> Hi everyone, thank you for taking a look for me, I would be happy to provide more photos if these are not clear enough. I had it authenticated through a (seemingly) reputable authentication site, but there are a few things that make me doubt that it actually is authentic.
> 
> *Thank you again!!*
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga First
> Item Number: 144173798227
> Seller ID: next-innovation
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/144173798227 (I already purchased and received so not sure if it will show up)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5221157
> View attachment 5221151
> View attachment 5221152
> View attachment 5221153
> View attachment 5221154
> View attachment 5221155
> View attachment 5221156
> 
> 
> View attachment 5221158
> View attachment 5221159
> View attachment 5221160
> View attachment 5221161


Looks OK to me, what are your doubts?


----------



## mongar

muchstuff said:


> Looks OK to me, what are your doubts?



*Thank you so much for your response!*

There were a couple things that tripped me up:
- I tried to reference the "Dimensions/Serial Numbers/Prices/Years of Production for Balenciaga Styles" thread and it sounded like it should've had the silver tag. I was a little confused by the wording so entirely possible I read it wrong:

*First (Classique, Le Dix, Lariat) *_[103208] - 1,245US
13 x 7.5 x 2 with 18.5 shoulder strap
silver tag (as of F/W 03) 213048, 1669
S/S 03 - present

- _The hardware almost seemed too silver but I just went down a different search terms path and realized it could be the Giant 12 Hardware

- It is in amazing condition and the price was incredibly reasonable... I've always thought that if something is too good to be true, it probably is 

All in all, my doubts are things that I'm just unclear on because I'm a newb  Thank you again!


----------



## muchstuff

mongar said:


> *Thank you so much for your response!*
> 
> There were a couple things that tripped me up:
> - I tried to reference the "Dimensions/Serial Numbers/Prices/Years of Production for Balenciaga Styles" thread and it sounded like it should've had the silver tag. I was a little confused by the wording so entirely possible I read it wrong:
> 
> *First (Classique, Le Dix, Lariat) *_[103208] - 1,245US
> 13 x 7.5 x 2 with 18.5 shoulder strap
> silver tag (as of F/W 03) 213048, 1669
> S/S 03 - present
> 
> - _The hardware almost seemed too silver but I just went down a different search terms path and realized it could be the Giant 12 Hardware
> 
> - It is in amazing condition and the price was incredibly reasonable... I've always thought that if something is too good to be true, it probably is
> 
> All in all, my doubts are things that I'm just unclear on because I'm a newb  Thank you again!


It's G12 hardware. The silver tags are only in classic hardware bags. There's a lot to learn, I know!


----------



## mongar

muchstuff said:


> It's G12 hardware. The silver tags are only in classic hardware bags. There's a lot to learn, I know!



So much to learn, but so fun! This is my first Bal so I am incredibly excited. Thank you thank you!


----------



## masha_romasha

hello! help to identify, the seller says one hundred then there were no numbers for this bag, it is very vintage


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

mongar said:


> So much to learn, but so fun! This is my first Bal so I am incredibly excited. Thank you thank you!


Most welcome, beware the slippery slope.


----------



## muchstuff

masha_romasha said:


> hello! help to identify, the seller says one hundred then there were no numbers for this bag, it is very vintage


I'm sorry, it's not a bag I'm familiar with. @ksuromax are you comfortable authenticating?


----------



## anastazia

Can someone please help me with this? I don’t understand at all 
View attachment 5221363


----------



## anastazia




----------



## muchstuff

anastazia said:


> View attachment 5221364
> 
> 
> View attachment 5221369
> 
> 
> View attachment 5221370
> 
> 
> View attachment 5221372
> 
> 
> View attachment 5221373
> 
> 
> View attachment 5221374
> 
> 
> View attachment 5221375
> 
> 
> View attachment 5221376
> 
> 
> View attachment 5221377


I'm not sure what you don't understand? If you're looking for authentication, I'm afraid I can't help you, as the colour code on the bag is for a different colour than the bag shown. It may be an error in production and totally authentic but I'm not willing to call it authentic with a code error, sorry.


----------



## anastazia

muchstuff said:


> I'm not sure what you don't understand? If you're looking for authentication, I'm afraid I can't help you, as the colour code on the bag is for a different colour than the bag shown. It may be an error in production and totally authentic but I'm not willing to call it authentic with a code error, sorry.


Was referring to not understanding the authentication card, I thought the date didn’t add up but now I see that the code would on the bag would indicate a bluenotice the color. I’ll probably return it. Does the hardware look off in your opinion?


muchstuff said:


> I'm not sure what you don't understand? If you're looking for authentication, I'm afraid I can't help you, as the colour code on the bag is for a different colour than the bag shown. It may be an error in production and totally authentic but I'm not willing to call it authentic with a code error, sorry.



Thank you with all due respect I believe the bag is actually the chèvre color in real life and is appearing more black in the picture

this photo shows reference between the color chèvre and the bag I purchased


----------



## muchstuff

anastazia said:


> Was referring to not understanding the authentication card, I thought the date didn’t add up but now I see that the code would on the bag would indicate a bluenotice the color. I’ll probably return it. Does the hardware look off in your opinion?
> 
> 
> Thank you with all due respect I believe the bag is actually the chèvre color in real life and is appearing more black in the picture
> 
> this photo shows reference between the color chèvre and the bag I purchased
> 
> View attachment 5221431





anastazia said:


> Was referring to not understanding the authentication card, I thought the date didn’t add up but now I see that the code would on the bag would indicate a bluenotice the color. I’ll probably return it. Does the hardware look off in your opinion?
> 
> 
> Thank you with all due respect I believe the bag is actually the chèvre color in real life and is appearing more black in the picture
> 
> this photo shows reference between the color chèvre and the bag I purchased
> 
> View attachment 5221431


Chevre isn't a colour it's the type of leather , chevre, or goat, in English. The tag codes on this bag indicate F/W 2012 and the bag colour should be lagon. This bag, if it's authentic and not black, would have to be gris tarmac for that season. Code should be 3260, not 4460. There also aren't enough good photos, missing good close up pics all around but missing completely a pic of a rivet and a bale. I've been told that there were superfakes for this season although I personally haven't seen one that I'm aware of. EDIT: This bag wouldn't be chevre, it would be agneau, or lamb.


----------



## anastazia

muchstuff said:


> Chevre isn't a colour it's the type of leather , chevre, or goat, in English. The tag codes on this bag indicate F/W 2012 and the bag colour should be lagon. This bag, if it's authentic and not black, would have to be gris tarmac for that season. Code should be 3260, not 4460. There also aren't enough good photos, missing good close up pics all around but missing completely a pic of a rivet and a bale. I've been told that there were superfakes for this season although I personally haven't seen one that I'm aware of. EDIT: This bag wouldn't be chevre, it would be agneau, or lamb.


Thanks for ur help!


----------



## muchstuff

anastazia said:


> Thanks for ur help!


Any time.


----------



## anastazia

muchstuff said:


> Any time.


Haha Oh my gosh I just read the the description again and it says “has dye on black” I didn’t understand what that meant but now I figure it must have been dyed maybe? Hahah thanks again!


----------



## muchstuff

anastazia said:


> Haha Oh my gosh I just read the the description again and it says “has dye on black” I didn’t understand what that meant but now I figure it must have been dyed maybe? Hahah thanks again!


Ah there you go. I personally wouldn’t purchase a dyed bag because it often changes the feel of the leather but hopefully this was done professionally at least!


----------



## atlantis1982

muchstuff said:


> Ah there you go. I personally wouldn’t purchase a dyed bag because it often changes the feel of the leather but hopefully this was done professionally at least!


Was just coming here to post this teensy Lagon colored thread that shows the bag was probably dyed.  Mystery solved, I guess!


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> View attachment 5221474
> 
> 
> Was just coming here to post this teensy Lagon colored thread that shows the bag was probably dyed.  Mystery solved, I guess!


Your eyes are so much better than mine. I didn’t even think dye, time for me to retire.


----------



## anastazia

atlantis1982 said:


> View attachment 5221474
> 
> 
> Was just coming here to post this teensy Lagon colored thread that shows the bag was probably dyed.  Mystery solved, I guess!


Wow! Amazing eye! Thanks!


----------



## telrunya

telrunya said:


> Hi pls help me to authenticate this mini pompon!
> 
> View attachment 5220953
> 
> 
> View attachment 5220954
> 
> 
> View attachment 5220955
> 
> 
> View attachment 5220956
> 
> 
> View attachment 5220957
> 
> 
> View attachment 5220959



Sorry I forgot to add the picture of the back of zipper!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

masha_romasha said:


> hello! help to identify, the seller says one hundred then there were no numbers for this bag, it is very vintage





muchstuff said:


> I'm sorry, it's not a bag I'm familiar with. @ksuromax are you comfortable authenticating?


sorry, i don't do vintage


----------



## muchstuff

telrunya said:


> Sorry I forgot to add the picture of the back of zipper!


Can you please post a clear pic of the tag front?


----------



## telrunya

muchstuff said:


> Can you please post a clear pic of the tag front?



Hi muchstuff! Hope this is ok!


----------



## muchstuff

telrunya said:


> Hi muchstuff! Hope this is ok!


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## telrunya

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thanks a lot as always!


----------



## muchstuff

telrunya said:


> Thanks a lot as always!


My pleasure.


----------



## bogaboo

Hello dear, 
Please authenticate this balenciaga for me
(The seller said its already recolouring in SG)
But the zipper is not Lampo, is there any bag balen without lampo zipper? 
thanks of a bunch before


----------



## ksuromax

bogaboo said:


> Hello dear,
> Please authenticate this balenciaga for me
> (The seller said its already recolouring in SG)
> But the zipper is not Lampo, is there any bag balen without lampo zipper?
> thanks of a bunch before


hi 
yes, it is re-dyed (from blue) (and imho, it's not the best re-dye job i've seen) 
the HW on the bag is Rose Gold, and Balenciaga didn't have the 'lampo' zippers in the first season this hw was introduced, so yes, there are some Bals with blank zippers. 
Now to authentication - tag is 'blind' i hardly see anything, rivets and bales pictures are missing, please, check to post at the top of the page, there's a link with the examples that we need to help you. 
when you get the new pictures, please, make sure you post sharp close-up shots, and in full size, we will have another look 
thanks


----------



## bogaboo

ksuromax said:


> hi
> yes, it is re-dyed (from blue) (and imho, it's not the best re-dye job i've seen)
> the HW on the bag is Rose Gold, and Balenciaga didn't have the 'lampo' zippers in the first season this hw was introduced, so yes, there are some Bals with blank zippers.
> Now to authentication - tag is 'blind' i hardly see anything, rivets and bales pictures are missing, please, check to post at the top of the page, there's a link with the examples that we need to help you.
> when you get the new pictures, please, make sure you post sharp close-up shots, and in full size, we will have another look
> thanks



thankyou so much dear Ksuromax ❤️ Im just read the thread about the rose gold zipper Bals 
This is the only picture i can get because its slightly hard to take the picture of number because of re-dyed


----------



## poshyetthrifty

Item Name (if you know it): I don't know! I'm new to Bal. Hoping to get this cutie for an upcoming trip!
Link (if available): https://poshmark.com/listing/Purple-balenciaga-bag-5db1e11b138e18c848534717

Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

poshyetthrifty said:


> Item Name (if you know it): I don't know! I'm new to Bal. Hoping to get this cutie for an upcoming trip!
> Link (if available): https://poshmark.com/listing/Purple-balenciaga-bag-5db1e11b138e18c848534717
> 
> Thank you!


Please see the post at top of the page in yellow for a link to photos needed. All pics must be clear, close up, facing the camera, no bends or angles in the tags.


----------



## gucci_chelsea

Original post #18851

I’ve received my bag and posting additional photos as seller (Brandear in Japan) were unable to provide them. Please let me know if I’m missing any photos and help authenticate this B4 Papier. Also would love to know which year/season it might be from? Thank you!!



gucci_chelsea said:


> Hi there! I'm a long time collector and lover of the motor line and wanting to try out a pre-loved Papier...would like some opinion on this listing please as I'm not as familiar with the style. My gut feeling is telling me it looks ok but I've also requested some more photos of the backside of the tag and underside of the zipper and will upload when I have them. Would also love to know which season/year this might be from. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Papier B4 Zip Around
> Link (if available): https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/224549145825?hash=item34482c0ce1:g:xkUAAOSwm0dg~64U


----------



## muchstuff

gucci_chelsea said:


> Original post #18851
> 
> I’ve received my bag and posting additional photos as seller (Brandear in Japan) were unable to provide them. Please let me know if I’m missing any photos and help authenticate this B4 Papier. Also would love to know which year/season it might be from? Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5222168
> View attachment 5222169
> View attachment 5222170
> View attachment 5222171
> View attachment 5222172
> View attachment 5222173
> View attachment 5222174
> View attachment 5222175
> View attachment 5222176
> View attachment 5222199


Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2017 gris acier. (Gris acier seems to have had two different colour codes, 1320 and 1360).


----------



## Caliyoung87

Hi @muchstuff can you help me authenticate this bag! It was purchased on poshmark 

balenciaga city bay

thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Caliyoung87 said:


> Hi @muchstuff can you help me authenticate this bag! It was purchased on poshmark
> 
> balenciaga city bay
> 
> thank you so much!!!!!
> View attachment 5222243
> View attachment 5222244
> View attachment 5222245
> View attachment 5222246


Not authentic, sorry. Posh has a ton of Bal fakes.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## gucci_chelsea

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2017 gris acier. (Gris acier seems to have had two different colour codes, 1320 and 1360).



Thank you so much @muchstuff! 
I'm super happy with it, it's in great condition and leather is divine. Do you know if it's calfskin?
I must say B4 looks much bigger in photos but it's a pretty compact size in real life.


----------



## muchstuff

gucci_chelsea said:


> Thank you so much @muchstuff!
> I'm super happy with it, it's in great condition and leather is divine. Do you know if it's calfskin?
> I must say B4 looks much bigger in photos but it's a pretty compact size in real life.


Yes the Papier line is calfskin. I have the B4 Papier tattoo and I thought it would be bigger too. But it’s certainly large enough to hold my daily stuff and more!


----------



## bogaboo

Hello dear, 
Please help me to authentication this bag feom eccomerce 
Thanks before dear


----------



## kaysy

muchstuff said:


> It’s a Papier mini.



Thank you so much.


----------



## muchstuff

kaysy said:


> Thank you so much.


Most welcome.


----------



## muchstuff

bogaboo said:


> Hello dear,
> Please help me to authentication this bag feom eccomerce
> Thanks before dear


Pictures are either missing or not adequate. Please see post at top of the page in yellow for a link to pics needed. All pics must be clear, close up, facing the camera, no angles, no bends in tags.


----------



## ksuromax

bogaboo said:


> thankyou so much dear Ksuromax ❤ Im just read the thread about the rose gold zipper Bals
> This is the only picture i can get because its slightly hard to take the picture of number because of re-dyed


i'm afraid with this quality of pictures i am unable to help


----------



## RachelVerinder

Finally done it... 
Ordered a First 2012 bleu roi with giant 12 SH. It came with a certificate from a reputable reseller, so I hope it is ok... Can't wait to receive it, and to post some photos here to get your expert opinion about it...


----------



## masha_romasha

Please,help me
173084 502752


----------



## masha_romasha

I apologize if again the message came in a different language


----------



## muchstuff

masha_romasha said:


> I apologize if again the message came in a different language


It’s in English this time, but sadly the bag isn’t authentic.


----------



## masha_romasha

And this?
259572 1000 K
515859


----------



## RachelVerinder

Dear authenticators,
Here is my little marvel!!! Could you please let me know if something seems wrong to you? Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## ksuromax

masha_romasha said:


> And this?
> 259572 1000 K
> 515859


any chance to get the zipper head back side shots?


----------



## ksuromax

RachelVerinder said:


> Dear authenticators,
> Here is my little marvel!!! Could you please let me know if something seems wrong to you? Thanks a lot in advance!


bag is authentic in my opinion, but next time, please, post the pictures in adequate format/layout


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## RachelVerinder

ksuromax said:


> bag is authentic in my opinion, but next time, please, post the pictures in adequate format/layout


Thank you very much, that is my first bal and it is so gorgeous I guess it won't be the last one. Sorry for the pictures, and thanks again for answering in spite of those.


----------



## masha_romasha

ksuromax said:


> any chance to get the zipper head back side shots?


I think this is a fake on the lightning, there are no identification marks


----------



## ksuromax

masha_romasha said:


> I think this is a fake on the lightning, there are no identification marks


lost in translation  'lightning' is not the right word, it's the 'zipper' 
and it's exactly what i expect it to be 
Authentic in my opinion


----------



## masha_romasha

so this is a copy? the translation turned out to be not very clear, sorry and that’s


----------



## Thuypham

Dear authenticators, please help to authenticate this Balenciage city. It's sold on a local market places. Thank you.


----------



## ksuromax

masha_romasha said:


> so this is a copy? the translation turned out to be not very clear, sorry and that’s


what i'm saying is the bag is authentic 
you just use wrong word 
молния - змейка - zipper


----------



## ksuromax

Thuypham said:


> Dear authenticators, please help to authenticate this Balenciage city. It's sold on a local market places. Thank you.


authentic in my opinion


----------



## masha_romasha

ksuromax said:


> what i'm saying is the bag is authentic
> you just use wrong word
> молния - змейка - zipper
> View attachment 5225577


Is the absence of inscriptions on it normal for original ?


----------



## ksuromax

masha_romasha said:


> Is the absence of inscriptions on it normal for original ?


on this model and on this side zipper - yes, it's what it should be like


----------



## Thuypham

ksuromax said:


> authentic in my opinion


A million thanks to you!!


----------



## LostInBal

masha_romasha said:


> hello! help to identify, the seller says one hundred then there were no numbers for this bag, it is very vintage


Hello, this bag doesn’t belong to the Balenciaga Moto bag range but it’s authentic. Ignore the name of the model/style though, sorry.


----------



## masha_romasha

ksuromax said:


> on this model and on this side zipper - yes, it's what it should be like


thank you very much


----------



## poshyetthrifty

Hi there! Could one of the kind Authenticators verify my recent purchase?

type: Balenciaga Velo
Purchased from Poshmark seller ssagazee

photos below:


----------



## shopboy

Hi Bal experts, it's been a long time and I just got this bag from a private seller. Hope u guys can kindly help me to authenticate it. TIA! 

Item name: 2012 Poker Fonce City RH


----------



## LostInBal

shopboy said:


> Hi Bal experts, it's been a long time and I just got this bag from a private seller. Hope u guys can kindly help me to authenticate it. TIA!
> 
> Item name: 2012 Poker Fonce City RH


Hello!
Authentic 2012 K F/W (Precollection) Poker Fonce in my opinion


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

poshyetthrifty said:


> Hi there! Could one of the kind Authenticators verify my recent purchase?
> 
> type: Balenciaga Velo
> Purchased from Poshmark seller ssagazee
> 
> photos below:


Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2012 (faded? or lighting?) jacynthe.


----------



## poshyetthrifty

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2012 (faded? or lighting?) jacynthe.


Thank you so much. What a relief!


----------



## muchstuff

poshyetthrifty said:


> Thank you so much. What a relief!


My pleasure, enjoy!


----------



## shopboy

LostInBal said:


> Hello!
> Authentic 2012 K F/W (Precollection) Poker Fonce in my opinion



Thank you so much for the prompt reply! Glad that it's authentic since I've not bought a Bbag in years.


----------



## Norm.Core

le_junkie said:


> Hello Bal Gurus:
> 
> Could I please get your take for this black Bal?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/balenciaga/black-leather-blackout-balenciaga-handbag-18281676.shtml?setLocale=17.en.AUD&authfee=false&utm_source=google&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=au_en_organic_freelisting_buyer_all_all&utm_content=free_googleshopping_clicks&forceNoRedirect=1&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIj4Sv0O628wIVY5pmAh1NkwpnEAQYBSABEgLm__D_BwE



Hello Bal Authenticators,

I got this from VC and wanted to check again for authenticity. The listing is ^^^ and I’ve attached extra pics of the actual bag received.

Thanks!


----------



## LostInBal

shopboy said:


> Thank you so much for the prompt reply! Glad that it's authentic since I've not bought a Bbag in years.


I know how you feel, it’s a relief.. 
Congratulations and enjoy your beauty!


----------



## GeoRabbit

Hello,
I've just bought this Papier A4. At the time I was sure of the authenticity, but now...
I've never seen a silver linning before.
Can anyone help me?
And if authentic, what could be the year and/or season. Is it calfskin?
Thank you all the members so much for this amazing forum, I've learned so much


----------



## ksuromax

le_junkie said:


> Hello Bal Authenticators,
> 
> I got this from VC and wanted to check again for authenticity. The listing is ^^^ and I’ve attached extra pics of the actual bag received.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5226426
> View attachment 5226427
> View attachment 5226428
> View attachment 5226429
> View attachment 5226430
> View attachment 5226431
> View attachment 5226432


authentic in my opinion


----------



## ksuromax

GeoRabbit said:


> Hello,
> I've just bought this Papier A4. At the time I was sure of the authenticity, but now...
> I've never seen a silver linning before.
> Can anyone help me?
> And if authentic, what could be the year and/or season. Is it calfskin?
> Thank you all the members so much for this amazing forum, I've learned so much
> View attachment 5226587
> View attachment 5226588
> View attachment 5226589
> View attachment 5226590
> View attachment 5226591
> View attachment 5226592
> View attachment 5226585
> View attachment 5226586


silver lining was made very briefly in the very beginning of Papier line, but this one has something that does not look right to me
let me call for a second opinion
@peacebabe @muchstuff @LostInBal


----------



## GeoRabbit

ksuromax said:


> silver lining was made very briefly in the very beginning of Papier line, but this one has something that does not look right to me
> let me call for a second opinion
> @peacebabe @muchstuff @LostInBal


I think it's the magnetic closure.
I believe it has been added by the previous owner.


----------



## LostInBal

GeoRabbit said:


> Hello,
> I've just bought this Papier A4. At the time I was sure of the authenticity, but now...
> I've never seen a silver linning before.
> Can anyone help me?
> And if authentic, what could be the year and/or season. Is it calfskin?
> Thank you all the members so much for this amazing forum, I've learned so much
> View attachment 5226587
> View attachment 5226588
> View attachment 5226589
> View attachment 5226590
> View attachment 5226591
> View attachment 5226592
> View attachment 5226585
> View attachment 5226586


Please, could you post a photo once more of back of leather tag with serial number? Please try not to bend the tag. Straight, close and sharpen. Thank you


----------



## GeoRabbit

LostInBal said:


> Please, could you post a photo once more of back of leather tag with serial number? Please try not to bend the tag. Straight, close and sharpen. Thank you


This is the best I can do for now.
Thank you so much.


----------



## LostInBal

GeoRabbit said:


> This is the best I can do for now.
> Thank you so much.
> 
> View attachment 5226693


Thank you, it’s good enough!


----------



## Norm.Core

ksuromax said:


> authentic in my opinion


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

GeoRabbit said:


> I think it's the magnetic closure.
> I believe it has been added by the previous owner.


maybe, but if it's done nicely then it shouldn't be a deal breaker


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

le_junkie said:


> Thank you!


my pleasure


----------



## GeoRabbit

LostInBal said:


> Thank you, it’s good enough!


That means it is authentic? Thank you so much @LostInBal !!!
Do you think it is from 2009 or 2010?


----------



## GeoRabbit

ksuromax said:


> maybe, but if it's done nicely then it shouldn't be a deal breaker


I think so  it is very well done.
Thank you so much @ksuromax for your help and for summon the other experts


----------



## LostInBal

GeoRabbit said:


> I think so  it is very well done.
> Thank you so much @ksuromax for your help and for summon the other experts


In my opinion it’s authentic. She’s probably one of the earliest ones


----------



## GeoRabbit

LostInBal said:


> In my opinion it’s authentic. She’s probably one of the earliest ones


Thank you @LostInBal 
Now it's time to enjoy my Papier. I love the super soft leather


----------



## peacebabe

GeoRabbit said:


> Thank you @LostInBal
> Now it's time to enjoy my Papier. I love the super soft leather


Papier started in 2010


----------



## LostInBal

LostInBal said:


> In my opinion it’s authentic. She’s probably one of the earliest ones


Enjoy it very much!


----------



## poshyetthrifty

Hello! Back on the hunt for a black Bal bag!  Could this be a real one?
Source link: https://merc.li/KuKKeUFgb
Photos from the Mercari listing (lighting is very harsh)


----------



## muchstuff

poshyetthrifty said:


> Hello! Back on the hunt for a black Bal bag!  Could this be a real one?
> Source link: https://merc.li/KuKKeUFgb
> Photos from the Mercari listing (lighting is very harsh)


They’re the right photos but not close up or clear enough ( the lighting is wiping out the details). The details need to be the focus of the photos. Facing the camera, no angles. So just a pic of the bale for instance, not everything surrounding it.


----------



## poshyetthrifty

muchstuff said:


> They’re the right photos but not close up or clear enough ( the lighting is wiping out the details). The details need to be the focus of the photos. Facing the camera, no angles. So just a pic of the bale for instance, not everything surrounding it.


Got it! I’ll ask the seller if she can repost!!


----------



## poshyetthrifty

poshyetthrifty said:


> Got it! I’ll ask the seller if she can repost!!


Here you go! These look better.


----------



## muchstuff

poshyetthrifty said:


> Here you go! These look better.


No obvious red flags but the tag back is pretty useless and the rivet pic is the same one I think, very blurry and over-lit. Everything else looks OK but that's the best I can do based on these photos. (Please remember to post any future asks with full-sized pics, not thumbnails).


----------



## poshyetthrifty

muchstuff said:


> No obvious red flags but the tag back is pretty useless and the rivet pic is the same one I think, very blurry and over-lit. Everything else looks OK but that's the best I can do based on these photos. (Please remember to post any future asks with full-sized pics, not thumbnails).


Thanks for giving it a shot!! I asked for more pics and those are the ones she uploaded.  I really appreciate you taking the time to take a look though! This helps me make a purchasing decision


----------



## muchstuff

poshyetthrifty said:


> Thanks for giving it a shot!! I asked for more pics and those are the ones she uploaded.  I really appreciate you taking the time to take a look though! This helps me make a purchasing decision


My pleasure, you're probably OK but without a better pic, particularly of the tag back, I don't want to make a definite call on it. EDIT: You know this is a Part-Time, not a City, right?


----------



## poshyetthrifty

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure, you're probably OK but without a better pic, particularly of the tag back, I don't want to make a definite call on it. EDIT: You know this is a Part-Time, not a City, right?


I did not know that! I ultimately decided to hold off on this one. Not getting the right vibes from the listing. Going back to scouring TRR and FASHIONPHILE for deals. Thanks again for sharing your knowledge!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

poshyetthrifty said:


> I did not know that! I ultimately decided to hold off on this one. Not getting the right vibes from the listing. Going back to scouring TRR and FASHIONPHILE for deals. Thanks again for sharing your knowledge!!


Any time!


----------



## faith_16

Hello! I'm fairly new to Balenciaga's City bags, thinking of getting one secondhand. Could someone help me with this please, thanks so much!!


----------



## muchstuff

faith_16 said:


> Hello! I'm fairly new to Balenciaga's City bags, thinking of getting one secondhand. Could someone help me with this please, thanks so much!!
> 
> View attachment 5228779
> View attachment 5228780
> View attachment 5228781
> View attachment 5228782
> View attachment 5228783
> View attachment 5228778
> View attachment 5228776
> View attachment 5228777


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## faith_16

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.



okay got it, thank you for your help


----------



## muchstuff

faith_16 said:


> okay got it, thank you for your help


My pleasure.


----------



## dremyohknee

Hi everyone! I would like to ask for your help if possible in identifying whether this baby is authentic or not…
It is a good deal and would love if it is truly authentic!!


----------



## muchstuff

dremyohknee said:


> Hi everyone! I would like to ask for your help if possible in identifying whether this baby is authentic or not…
> It is a good deal and would love if it is truly authentic!!
> View attachment 5228981
> View attachment 5228982
> View attachment 5228983
> View attachment 5228985
> View attachment 5228986


Please see post at top of page for a link to pics needed. All must be close up, clear, facing the camera, no angles, no bends in tags. Please post pics full-sized, not thumbnail.


----------



## Rodjan88

Hi! Can anyone please help me authenticate my Balenciaga Metallic Edge City Bag S. I bought it at Vestiaire Collective through direct shipping. I e-mailed my concerns about authenticity of the bag to VC 
They e-mailed me back to send the bag to them for authentication but they can only offer me a refund instead of sending the bag back to me. 
Thank you!



			https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/balenciaga/black-leather-classic-metalic-balenciaga-handbag-18330251.shtml
		








	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## muchstuff

Rodjan88 said:


> Hi! Can anyone please help me authenticate my Balenciaga Metallic Edge City Bag S. I bought it at Vestiaire Collective through direct shipping. I e-mailed my concerns about authenticity of the bag to VC
> They e-mailed me back to send the bag to them for authentication but they can only offer me a refund instead of sending the bag back to me.
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/balenciaga/black-leather-classic-metalic-balenciaga-handbag-18330251.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5229870
> View attachment 5229871
> View attachment 5229872
> View attachment 5229873
> View attachment 5229874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Could you please post a closer shot of the rivet? We also need a pic of the bale. What are your concerns re: authenticity?


----------



## Rodjan88

Hi! Sorry for asking as English is not my native language, but what is bale of the bag? I included some more photo’s. My concerns regarding authenticity: bag label says only Balenciaga instead of Balenciaga Paris and on the back of the zipper are two BB’s instead of lampo.


----------



## muchstuff

Rodjan88 said:


> Hi! Sorry for asking as English is not my native language, but what is bale of the bag? I included some more photo’s. My concerns regarding authenticity: bag label says only Balenciaga instead of Balenciaga Paris and on the back of the zipper are two BB’s instead of lampo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5229905
> View attachment 5229905
> View attachment 5229905
> View attachment 5229906
> View attachment 5229907
> View attachment 5229908
> View attachment 5229909
> View attachment 5229910
> View attachment 5229911


The bale is the last pic you posted. Thanks. Details change on the bags from time to time and the ones you’ve mentioned are correct for this bag. Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Rodjan88

muchstuff said:


> The bale is the last pic you posted. Thanks. Details change on the bags from time to time and the ones you’ve mentioned are correct for this bag. Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Rodjan88 said:


> Thank you so much!


Any time.


----------



## GeoRabbit

peacebabe said:


> Papier started in 2010


Thank you for the information.
I wasn't sure between 2009 and 2010.


----------



## Ilamhh

Hello. May I ask for your help in authenticating this Balenciaga City Metallic Edge Medium? 
	

		
			
		

		
	












Thank you in advance!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

Ilamhh said:


> Hello. May I ask for your help in authenticating this Balenciaga City Metallic Edge Medium?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5230603
> View attachment 5230604
> View attachment 5230605
> View attachment 5230606
> View attachment 5230607
> View attachment 5230610
> View attachment 5230611
> View attachment 5230612
> View attachment 5230613
> View attachment 5230614
> 
> Thank you in advance!


authentic in my opinion


----------



## Asphodel

I am curious about this listing as this sellers other bag turned up on “a place for the fakes” on this forum. Here is a 2007 Magenta. 









						Pre-owned Chanel Lamb Skin Matelasse Chain Flap Shoulder Bag Gold  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Pre-owned Chanel Lamb Skin Matelasse Chain Flap Shoulder Bag Gold at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca
				




And a few extra pics provided by the seller:


----------



## Ilamhh

ksuromax said:


> authentic in my opinion


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## LostInBal

Asphodel said:


> I am curious about this listing as this sellers other bag turned up on “a place for the fakes” on this forum. Here is a 2007 Magenta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-owned Chanel Lamb Skin Matelasse Chain Flap Shoulder Bag Gold  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Pre-owned Chanel Lamb Skin Matelasse Chain Flap Shoulder Bag Gold at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a few extra pics provided by the seller:
> 
> View attachment 5230735
> 
> 
> View attachment 5230736


Big fake


----------



## Asphodel

LostInBal said:


> Big fake


Thank you!


----------



## arbeee

Hi amazing people

so glad I found this thread! I just ordered a bag from Vestiaire yesterday and wanted to get your expert opinion if possible please before it arrives. It looks pretty good but I’m still an average joe.

what do you all think?281770 1000 h 00212

listing is here: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...eather-city-balenciaga-handbag-18688920.shtml

would appreciate your insight!

thanks xxx


----------



## ksuromax

arbeee said:


> Hi amazing people
> 
> so glad I found this thread! I just ordered a bag from Vestiaire yesterday and wanted to get your expert opinion if possible please before it arrives. It looks pretty good but I’m still an average joe.
> 
> what do you all think?281770 1000 h 00212
> 
> listing is here: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...eather-city-balenciaga-handbag-18688920.shtml
> 
> would appreciate your insight!
> 
> thanks xxx


nothing screams off from what i can see, but i will reserve my judgement until you get the bag and take proper pictures in the format that we require in order to help you.
bales, rivets, zipper head (underneath) must be close up and sharp
tag front and back both must be sharp and fully visible (now it's partially covered by lining), facing forward and straight angle, please


----------



## arbeee

ksuromax said:


> nothing screams off from i can see, but i will reserve my judgement until you get the bag and take proper pictures in the format that we require in order to help you.
> bales, rivets, zipper head (underneath) must be close up and sharp
> tag front and back both must be sharp and fully visible (now it's partially covered by lining), facing forward and straight angle, please


 
thank you! I appreciate it. For sure when it comes will do a full submission with proper photos


----------



## Tropevoli

Hi everyone. I need help. I just find this beautiful graffiti. I have been looking for it. I already purchased it from a preloved store here. They dont have the card  they said the newer one dont have card.  Hope it is authentic thanks in advance. Please let me know if more photos needed  i post more phitos below


----------



## radsc

Hi Experts, may i please ask for an opinion on this vintage beauty that i found in a consignment sale?

TIA!
Rads


----------



## Tropevoli

More photos of the bag thanks


----------



## Tropevoli

Tropevoli said:


> More photos of the bag thanks
> 
> View attachment 5232027
> View attachment 5232028
> View attachment 5232029
> View attachment 5232030
> View attachment 5232031
> View attachment 5232032
> View attachment 5232033
> View attachment 5232034
> View attachment 5232035
> View attachment 5232036


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> Hi everyone. I need help. I just find this beautiful graffiti. I have been looking for it. I already purchased it from a preloved store here. They dont have the card  they said the newer one dont have card.  Hope it is authentic thanks in advance. Please let me know if more photos needed  i post more phitos below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232004
> View attachment 5232005
> View attachment 5232006
> View attachment 5232007
> View attachment 5232008
> View attachment 5232009
> View attachment 5232010
> View attachment 5232011
> View attachment 5232012
> View attachment 5232013
> View attachment 5232014
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232003


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

radsc said:


> Hi Experts, may i please ask for an opinion on this vintage beauty that i found in a consignment sale?
> 
> TIA!
> Rads


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## radsc

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Aww that’s a bit unfortunate. Is there a particular thing that’s all wrong? I can use that to return it. Thanks


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Tropevoli

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thanks  so much @muchstuff ❤️❤️❤️have a nice day


----------



## ksuromax

radsc said:


> Aww that’s a bit unfortunate. Is there a particular thing that’s all wrong? I can use that to return it. Thanks


wrong code 
this code stands for regular hw classic City 
bales are of wrong shape 
hope this is enough to recover back your $$


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> Thanks  so much @muchstuff ❤❤❤have a nice day


Any time, you too!


----------



## poshyetthrifty

Hi! I’m back with a purchase from TRR. I know that site sometimes lets fakes slip through, so I wanted to get my bag checked here! It was sold as a black classic Town. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

poshyetthrifty said:


> Hi! I’m back with a purchase from TRR. I know that site sometimes lets fakes slip through, so I wanted to get my bag checked here! It was sold as a black classic Town. Many thanks in advance!


Pic of the tag back is blurry, the tag front is too dark on one side, missing the rivet. When you repost please quote your original post number and post pics full-sized, not thumbnail.


----------



## poshyetthrifty

poshyetthrifty said:


> Hi! I’m back with a purchase from TRR. I know that site sometimes lets fakes slip through, so I wanted to get my bag checked here! It was sold as a black classic Town. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

poshyetthrifty said:


> View attachment 5233298
> View attachment 5233298
> View attachment 5233299
> View attachment 5233300
> View attachment 5233301
> View attachment 5233302


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## poshyetthrifty

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Great news, thank you for your help! Sorry for the bad/missing photos to start- I was excited!


----------



## muchstuff

poshyetthrifty said:


> Great news, thank you for your help! Sorry for the bad/missing photos to start- I was excited!


No worries


----------



## sunnystyleup

Can you please authenticate this for me? I received it today after purchasing it sight unseen. Thank you so much!

Name: Balenciaga shopping phone holder bag


----------



## radsc

ksuromax said:


> wrong code
> this code stands for regular hw classic City
> bales are of wrong shape
> hope this is enough to recover back your $$


Thank you !


----------



## muchstuff

sunnystyleup said:


> Can you please authenticate this for me? I received it today after purchasing it sight unseen. Thank you so much!
> 
> Name: Balenciaga shopping phone holder bag
> 
> View attachment 5234275
> View attachment 5234276
> View attachment 5234277
> View attachment 5234278
> View attachment 5234279
> View attachment 5234280
> View attachment 5234281
> View attachment 5234282
> View attachment 5234283
> View attachment 5234284


I don't know if @ksuromax wants to chime on on this one, I'm not familiar with the style. We'd need much better pics of the two interior tags (I know they're hard to get but you could try putting your camera inside the bag, they need to be as clear and close up and facing the camera as possible).


----------



## sunnystyleup

muchstuff said:


> I don't know if @ksuromax wants to chime on on this one, I'm not familiar with the style. We'd need much better pics of the two interior tags (I know they're hard to get but you could try putting your camera inside the bag, they need to be as clear and close up and facing the camera as possible).



Ok, I was able to flip the lining out. Please let me know if you need more pictures and thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

sunnystyleup said:


> Ok, I was able to flip the lining out. Please let me know if you need more pictures and thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5234626
> View attachment 5234627
> View attachment 5234628
> View attachment 5234629


Tags look fine to me, I'll repeat that I'm not familiar with the style but based on what I see I'd say authentic in my opinion.


----------



## ksuromax

sunnystyleup said:


> Ok, I was able to flip the lining out. Please let me know if you need more pictures and thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5234626
> View attachment 5234627
> View attachment 5234628
> View attachment 5234629





muchstuff said:


> Tags look fine to me, I'll repeat that I'm not familiar with the style but based on what I see I'd say authentic in my opinion.


Looks fine to me
thanks for the efforts, tag pics are not easy to take, i know, but these help a lot


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## sunnystyleup

muchstuff said:


> Tags look fine to me, I'll repeat that I'm not familiar with the style but based on what I see I'd say authentic in my opinion.





ksuromax said:


> Looks fine to me
> thanks for the efforts, tag pics are not easy to take, i know, but these help a lot



Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## arbeee

Hi everyone - this just arrived from Vestiaire. Looks v legit but wanted to double check with your expertise. Images attached. Thank you so much!


----------



## ysims

Dear Authenticators,

Could you please take a look at this bag, any red flags?

Kindest


----------



## muchstuff

sunnystyleup said:


> Thank you so much for your help!


Any time.


----------



## muchstuff

arbeee said:


> Hi everyone - this just arrived from Vestiaire. Looks v legit but wanted to double check with your expertise. Images attached. Thank you so much!


Please repost the pic of the tag back right way up and no angles please. We need a pic of the bale lying flat not angled. When you repost please quote original post number and post pics full sized not thumbnails.


----------



## muchstuff

ysims said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> Could you please take a look at this bag, any red flags?
> 
> Kindest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5234881
> View attachment 5234882
> View attachment 5234883
> View attachment 5234884
> View attachment 5234885


Missing pics of the front and back of the inner tag. When you repost please quote the original post number.


----------



## dignatius

Hello Authenticators,

Just purchased this 2017 F/W Metallic Edge Town from TRR.   Looks pretty good to me but wanted to get a confirmation from the experts here!  Took a bunch of pics so will add them in a couple of posts.

TIA!


----------



## dignatius




----------



## ksuromax

dignatius said:


> View attachment 5235182
> View attachment 5235183
> View attachment 5235184
> View attachment 5235185


Authentic


----------



## ysims

Sorry about the missing picture for post #19,053                                    

Thanks


muchstuff said:


> Missing pics of the front and back of the inner tag. When you repost please quote the original post number.


----------



## muchstuff

ysims said:


> Sorry about the missing picture for post #19,053
> 
> Thanks


Authentic in my opinion, 2010 anthracite.


----------



## ysims

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, 2010 anthracite.


Thank you, purchased


----------



## muchstuff

ysims said:


> Thank you, purchased


My pleasure.


----------



## masha_romasha

hello! I ask for your help! originality check
286403.4510.J
515859


----------



## muchstuff

masha_romasha said:


> hello! I ask for your help! originality check
> 286403.4510.J
> 515859


Not my area of expertise, @ksuromax?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

masha_romasha said:


> hello! I ask for your help! originality check
> 286403.4510.J
> 515859





muchstuff said:


> Not my area of expertise, @ksuromax?


this model is supposed to be Tube, but unfortunately this bag is not authentic Blenciaga in my opinion


----------



## masha_romasha

Hello!Help please 
1328 B
103208


----------



## muchstuff

masha_romasha said:


> Hello!Help please
> 1328 B
> 103208


Very fake, sorry. Please post your photos full sized in the future and make sure you have everything we need. See post at top of the page in yellow for a link to the photos needed.


----------



## masha_romasha

muchstuff said:


> Very fake, sorry. Please post your photos full sized in the future and make sure you have everything we need. See post at top of the page in yellow for a link to the photos needed.


thanks for the help and sorry for the photo, this is all the sellers give me


----------



## muchstuff

masha_romasha said:


> thanks for the help and sorry for the photo, this is all the sellers give me


I realize not all pics are on all listings but it would help if you ask the seller for the pics that are missing. We can’t always help you without them.


----------



## samfalstaff

Hello: I'd love your help with this bag. Thank you!!

Item: Balenciaga Sapphire City
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/124888690341
Seller: authentique-japan-goods
Comments: The bag is finally in my possession. I've attached my own pictures.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Hello: I'd love your help with this bag. Thank you!!
> 
> Item: Balenciaga Sapphire City
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/124888690341
> Seller: authentique-japan-goods
> Comments: The bag is finally in my possession. I've attached my own pictures.
> View attachment 5237604
> View attachment 5237605
> View attachment 5237606
> View attachment 5237607
> View attachment 5237608
> View attachment 5237609


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Yahoo! Thanks! Now to get the ciggie scent out of it...


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Yahoo! Thanks! Now to get the ciggie scent out of it...


You can do it, it’ll just take time.


----------



## whatsthatnow?

Hi, inherited a few bags and don’t know the history of where or when they were purchased. These have been in storage for a few years. Can’t say how long. Hoping someone can share their knowledge.


----------



## muchstuff

whatsthatnow? said:


> Hi, inherited a few bags and don’t know the history of where or when they were purchased. These have been in storage for a few years. Can’t say how long. Hoping someone can share their knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238473
> View attachment 5238474
> View attachment 5238475
> View attachment 5238476


This one’s not authentic, sorry.


----------



## whatsthatnow?

muchstuff said:


> This one’s not authentic, sorry.


What bag is this one supposed to be?


----------



## muchstuff

whatsthatnow? said:


> What bag is this one supposed to be?


It's supposed to be a Work. Style code on the bag is for a City which is one dead giveaway that it's fake but so are the details.


----------



## whatsthatnow?

muchstuff said:


> It's supposed to be a Work. Style code on the bag is for a City which is one dead giveaway that it's fake but so are the details.


Thanks, I had some suspicions. 
We have a few more bags we need you guys to help us with once I get around to posting them. Looking forward to the information, good or bad.


----------



## muchstuff

whatsthatnow? said:


> Thanks, I had some suspicions.
> We have a few more bags we need you guys to help us with once I get around to posting them. Looking forward to the information, good or bad.


My pleasure. Be sure to post individual brands under the applicable threads.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Tropevoli

Hello anyone can help is this real or not ? Thanks. I dont have much pics. Since this is the pics the seller sent to me. Thanks in advance. Also i am wondering this is not a leather agneu type ?


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> Hello anyone can help is this real or not ? Thanks. I dont have much pics. Since this is the pics the seller sent to me. Thanks in advance. Also i am wondering this is not a leather agneu type ?
> View attachment 5240267
> View attachment 5240268
> View attachment 5240269
> View attachment 5240271
> View attachment 5240272
> View attachment 5240273
> View attachment 5240274
> View attachment 5240275
> View attachment 5240276
> View attachment 5240277
> View attachment 5240278
> View attachment 5240279


Nothing's screaming fake but without good pics of the bale, rivet and back of the zipper head I'm not willing to make a definite statement.


----------



## Tropevoli

muchstuff said:


> Nothing's screaming fake but without good pics of the bale, rivet and back of the zipper head I'm not willing to make a definite statement.


Thanks dear i will try to ask the seller for a good pic of it ❤️ thank you


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> Thanks dear i will try to ask the seller for a good pic of it ❤ thank you


My pleasure, if you get more pics please quote your original post number when you repost.


----------



## Tropevoli

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure, if you get more pics please quote your original post number when you repost.



Hello dear. This is the extra photos the seller sent. Hope this is helpful. I am also wondered is this leather ? I never see this kind one. What is the name of the leather color?  Thanks


----------



## Tropevoli

Sorry connection error. My post reposted


----------



## Tropevoli

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure, if you get more pics please quote your original post number when you repost.





Tropevoli said:


> Hello anyone can help is this real or not ? Thanks. I dont have much pics. Since this is the pics the seller sent to me. Thanks in advance. Also i am wondering this is not a leather agneu type ?
> View attachment 5240267
> View attachment 5240268
> View attachment 5240269
> View attachment 5240271
> View attachment 5240272
> View attachment 5240273
> View attachment 5240274
> View attachment 5240275
> View attachment 5240276
> View attachment 5240277
> View attachment 5240278
> View attachment 5240279





muchstuff said:


> Nothing's screaming fake but without good pics of the bale, rivet and back of the zipper head I'm not willing to make a definite statement.





Tropevoli said:


> Thanks dear i will try to ask the seller for a good pic of it ❤️ thank you





muchstuff said:


> My pleasure, if you get more pics please quote your original post number when you repost.


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> View attachment 5241253
> View attachment 5241254
> View attachment 5241255
> View attachment 5241256



Not the best photos as the details aren't close ups and they blur if you zoom in, but I'd say authentic. I believe the colour is creme ivoire, it's from S/S 2014.


----------



## Tropevoli

muchstuff said:


> Not the best photos as the details aren't close ups and they blur if you zoom in, but I'd say authentic. I believe the colour is creme ivoire, it's from S/S 2014.


Thanks dear i have better pic now. 
What do u think?
Plus what kind of leather is this?


----------



## Tropevoli

Tropevoli said:


> Thanks dear i have better pic now.
> What do u think?
> Plus what kind of leather is this?
> View attachment 5242007
> View attachment 5242008
> View attachment 5242009
> View attachment 5242010
> View attachment 5242011
> View attachment 5242012
> View attachment 5242013


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> View attachment 5242105


Much better thanks, looks good. This would be agneau (lamb).


----------



## miraenger

Hello dear forum, 
I am new here and hope I didn’t make any mistake.
I am currently thinking of buying this bag and wanted to make sure it is real. The seller has a receipt from a famous shop in Vienna but there isn’t the extract serialnr. Written on it so I’m not sure if it’s authentic or fake. 
please help me.


Item Name : balenciaga City mini bag all black 
Link :https://www.vinted.de/damen/taschen/handtaschen/1318262130-balenciaga-mini-schwarz


I’ll attach additional pictures she sent me.
The zipper, shoulder strap and the interior don’t seem legit please let me know what you think.


----------



## ysims

Dear Authenticator,

Could you please help to identify this giant city, any red flag?

Kindest


----------



## muchstuff

ysims said:


> Dear Authenticator,
> 
> Could you please help to identify this giant city, any red flag?
> 
> Kindest


Authentic in my opinion but it's been dyed. The original colour according to the tag was coquelicot.


----------



## ysims

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion but it's been dyed. The original colour according to the tag was coquelicot.


Thank you, yes, it has been dyed as mentioned by the seller.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

ysims said:


> Thank you, yes, it has been dyed as mentioned by the seller.


Glad they mentioned it.


----------



## Tropevoli

muchstuff said:


> Much better thanks, looks good. This would be agneau (lamb).


Thanks dear. She is so cute ❤️ i am so happy and thanks for always helping me ❤️❤️❤️ have a nice day


----------



## muchstuff

Tropevoli said:


> Thanks dear. She is so cute ❤ i am so happy and thanks for always helping me ❤❤❤ have a nice day


Most welcome, you too!


----------



## miraenger

miraenger said:


> Hello dear forum,
> I am new here and hope I didn’t make any mistake.
> I am currently thinking of buying this bag and wanted to make sure it is real. The seller has a receipt from a famous shop in Vienna but there isn’t the extract serialnr. Written on it so I’m not sure if it’s authentic or fake.
> please help me.
> 
> 
> Item Name : balenciaga City mini bag all black
> Link :https://www.vinted.de/damen/taschen/handtaschen/1318262130-balenciaga-mini-schwarz
> View attachment 5242212
> 
> I’ll attach additional pictures she sent me.
> The zipper, shoulder strap and the interior don’t seem legit please let me know what you think.


I have some additional pictures of the zip. Can you please help me authenticate it? 
every help is much appreciated ☺️


----------



## muchstuff

miraenger said:


> I have some additional pictures of the zip. Can you please help me authenticate it?
> every help is much appreciated ☺


The pic of the tag back isn't great but I'd say authentic in my opinion. This isn't a mini, it's a City small.


----------



## miraenger

muchstuff said:


> The pic of the tag back isn't great but I'd say authentic in my opinion. This isn't a mini, it's a City small.


Thank you so much ☺️


----------



## muchstuff

miraenger said:


> Thank you so much ☺


Any time.


----------



## mjuy

Hi experts. I need help on authenticating this. I am a bit concerned but I need your expertise. I bought this at an online auction based in Japan. I would be very devastated because I really love Balenciaga motorcycle bags. I thought this would have been a nice add to my collection.


----------



## muchstuff

mjuy said:


> Hi experts. I need help on authenticating this. I am a bit concerned but I need your expertise. I bought this at an online auction based in Japan. I would be very devastated because I really love Balenciaga motorcycle bags. I thought this would have been a nice add to my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5245165
> View attachment 5245167
> View attachment 5245168
> View attachment 5245169
> View attachment 5245170
> View attachment 5245171
> View attachment 5245172
> View attachment 5245173
> View attachment 5245174
> View attachment 5245175
> View attachment 5245176
> View attachment 5245177


Sorry but it’s not authentic.


----------



## mjuy

muchstuff said:


> Sorry but it’s not authentic.


I knew it. Sigh  thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

mjuy said:


> I knew it. Sigh  thank you!


Any time.


----------



## mjuy

mjuy said:


> I knew it. Sigh  thank you!


I knew it from the moment I touched the leather.


----------



## muchstuff

mjuy said:


> I knew it from the moment I touched the leather.


Hope you can return it!


----------



## mjuy

muchstuff said:


> Hope you can return it!


Hope so too. I think they need a certificate from a professional authenticator. So I’ll go ahead and do that. Any suggestions?


----------



## muchstuff

mjuy said:


> Hope so too. I think they need a certificate from a professional authenticator. So I’ll go ahead and do that. Any suggestions?


Sorry, I don’t. You might want to do a search for some suggestions.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## mjuy

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, I don’t. You might want to do a search for some suggestions.


So I had it authenticated and had the same conclusion. Thankfully they will give me a refund for it.  I have another one that arrived today but it’s from a different seller. Everything checks out and I love it. There’s just one little thing that caught my attention… would you be able to give me your opinion if this is authentic or not? Thank you very much!


----------



## muchstuff

mjuy said:


> So I had it authenticated and had the same conclusion. Thankfully they will give me a refund for it.  I have another one that arrived today but it’s from a different seller. Everything checks out and I love it. There’s just one little thing that caught my attention… would you be able to give me your opinion if this is authentic or not? Thank you very much!
> 
> View attachment 5247735
> View attachment 5247737
> View attachment 5247739
> View attachment 5247740
> View attachment 5247741
> View attachment 5247742
> View attachment 5247743
> View attachment 5247744
> View attachment 5247745
> View attachment 5247746
> View attachment 5247747


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## mjuy

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

mjuy said:


> Thank you!


Any time.


----------



## ksuromax

mjuy said:


> Hope so too. I think they need a certificate from a professional authenticator. So I’ll go ahead and do that. Any suggestions?


Authenticate4u (or 4you, don't remember exact spelling) can do it for a reasonable $


----------



## mjuy

ksuromax said:


> Authenticate4u (or 4you, don't remember exact spelling) can do it for a reasonable $


I’ll try them next time. For this fake Balenciaga, I tried LegitGrails. Are you familiar with them?


----------



## ksuromax

mjuy said:


> I’ll try them next time. For this fake Balenciaga, I tried LegitGrails. Are you familiar with them?


no, i'm afraid


----------



## Pinkie*

I bought myself travel bag and i hope it is authentic 
Item Balenciaga travel bag 
Item number 284518941280
Seller alessigentil_0
Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BALENCIA...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=724-127637-2357-0


----------



## ksuromax

Pinkie* said:


> I bought myself travel bag and i hope it is authentic
> Item Balenciaga travel bag
> Item number 284518941280
> Seller alessigentil_0
> Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BALENCIA...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=724-127637-2357-0


not authentic, sorry


----------



## Pinkie*

ksuromax said:


> not authentic, sorry


Omg! I hope I will get my money back


----------



## ysims

Dear authenticators,

Could you help to varify this giant city please. I am slightly confused by the colour code (173084.5706  002123) as the seller said it is a black giant city.

Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

ysims said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Could you help to varify this giant city please. I am slightly confused by the colour code (173084.5706  002123) as the seller said it is a black giant city.
> 
> Thank you


It may be black now but it was bois de rose.


----------



## ysims

muchstuff said:


> It may be black now but it was bois de rose.


Thank you very much


----------



## muchstuff

ysims said:


> Thank you very much


My pleasure.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Hello!  Please help authenticate this City for me and confirm the color and year if possible.  The listing is on FP and originally said mini, however I think the measurements correspond to the Classic. If this is legit, it's a bag I've been wanting for quite some time! 

Item Name: Agneau Giant 12 Rose Gold Hardware City Anthracite
Item Number: 868129
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-rose-gold-hardware-city-anthracite-868129 

Some requested photos are in the listing but additional photos beyond those in the listing are attached.  Thanks!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

poizenisxkandee said:


> Hello!  Please help authenticate this City for me and confirm the color and year if possible.  The listing is on FP and originally said mini, however I think the measurements correspond to the Classic. If this is legit, it's a bag I've been wanting for quite some time!
> 
> Item Name: Agneau Giant 12 Rose Gold Hardware City Anthracite
> Item Number: 868129
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-rose-gold-hardware-city-anthracite-868129
> 
> Some requested photos are in the listing but additional photos beyond those in the listing are attached.  Thanks!


I don’t see it listed as a mini? Authentic S/S 2011 anthracite G21 City.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

muchstuff said:


> I don’t see it listed as a mini? Authentic S/S 2011 anthracite G21 City.



thanks!  i had been keeping my eye on it while i waited for the additional photos - they updated the listing after i asked to confirm the measurements.


----------



## CeeJay

Not that I'm interested in this bag, but .. something looks 'OFF' to me .. thoughts?!?!?! 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/115095572148?hash=item1acc3b0eb4:g:Wp4AAOSwAChhkXp7


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> Not that I'm interested in this bag, but .. something looks 'OFF' to me .. thoughts?!?!?!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/115095572148?hash=item1acc3b0eb4:g:Wp4AAOSwAChhkXp7


I’d say fake.


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> I’d say fake.


That was pretty much my opinion, but thought I would have you 'experts' chime in .. thanks @muchstuff !


----------



## Beauty2c

I saw this "City" on TRR.  The bag dimensions seem off.  Is it authentic?  It would be a "velo" not a "city".  Any thoughts?  Thanks.


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-giant-12-city-bag-bc9wc


----------



## kitty23

Hi all - I just got this Velo on TheRealReal. What do you think? I’m not super experienced with Balenciaga and I’ve seen some very good fakes, so I was a little worried, but I *think* this is OK? I had a hard time getting a good shot of the zipper underside; it’s Lampo.


----------



## muchstuff

lilinko said:


> I saw this "City" on TRR.  The bag dimensions seem off.  Is it authentic?  It would be a "velo" not a "city".  Any thoughts?  Thanks.
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-giant-12-city-bag-bc9wc


Definitely a Velo. As usual TRR doesn’t supply the pics needed to authenticate. Nothing’s screaming fake but that’s the best I can do.


----------



## muchstuff

kitty23 said:


> Hi all - I just got this Velo on TheRealReal. What do you think? I’m not super experienced with Balenciaga and I’ve seen some very good fakes, so I was a little worried, but I *think* this is OK? I had a hard time getting a good shot of the zipper underside; it’s Lampo.
> 
> View attachment 5255368
> View attachment 5255368
> View attachment 5255369
> View attachment 5255370
> View attachment 5255371
> View attachment 5255372
> View attachment 5255373


Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2012 gris tarmac.


----------



## kitty23

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2012 gris tarmac.


Thank you!!


----------



## kitty23

muchstuff said:


> Definitely a Velo. As usual TRR doesn’t supply the pics needed to authenticate. Nothing’s screaming fake but that’s the best I can do.



Yeah, I’ve been stalking bags on TRR lately and they definitely screw up the names sometimes. The best way to find something specific on there without missing any is to save a more general search by brand name.


----------



## muchstuff

kitty23 said:


> Thank you!!


Any time!


----------



## muchstuff

kitty23 said:


> Yeah, I’ve been stalking bags on TRR lately and they definitely screw up the names sometimes. The best way to find something specific on there without missing any is to save a more general search by brand name.


I just check the specific brands I want when the new listings go up.


----------



## LostInBal

CeeJay said:


> That was pretty much my opinion, but thought I would have you 'experts' chime in .. thanks @muchstuff !


Yup, it’s fake


----------



## leonormoreno

Hi! I found this bag on vestiaire collective but not sure of its authenticity! Can someone help?  It Seems a bit off 


			http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/balenciaga/grey-leather-work-balenciaga-handbag-15788594.shtml


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Lujon1986

Hi dear community. Can someone authenticate this bag for me. It's a motorcycle and these are the only pictures I got from the seller on Instagram. It's kind of urgent please. Thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

Lujon1986 said:


> Hi dear community. Can someone authenticate this bag for me. It's a motorcycle and these are the only pictures I got from the seller on Instagram. It's kind of urgent please. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257397
> View attachment 5257399
> View attachment 5257400
> View attachment 5257401
> View attachment 5257402
> View attachment 5257403
> View attachment 5257404
> View attachment 5257405
> View attachment 5257407
> View attachment 5257408
> View attachment 5257409
> View attachment 5257410


Very fake, walk away from that one.


----------



## Lujon1986

muchstuff said:


> Very fake, walk away from that one.


Thank you very much.


----------



## muchstuff

Lujon1986 said:


> Thank you very much.


My pleasure.


----------



## muchstuff

leonormoreno said:


> Hi! I found this bag on vestiaire collective but not sure of its authenticity! Can someone help?  It Seems a bit off
> 
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/balenciaga/grey-leather-work-balenciaga-handbag-15788594.shtml


Tag looks OK but it's missing all of the other close up details. I can't give you a firm opinion wihtout close ups of the rivet, bale, back of the zipper head, and the back of the tag. (It's also very beat up).


----------



## atlantis1982

muchstuff said:


> Tag looks OK but it's missing all of the other close up details. I can't give you a firm opinion wihtout close ups of the rivet, bale, back of the zipper head, and the back of the tag. (It's also very beat up).


And seller misidentified the style (a City, not Work), which is oddly common on VC.


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> And seller misidentified the style (a City, not Work), which is oddly common on VC.


Thanks for catching that, I go straight to photos and often forget to read the seller's description.


----------



## Otsawy

Hi, Please could you help me authenticate this Balenciaga Cabas handbag?


----------



## leonormoreno

Hello! Found this Balenciaga city bag second hand but not sure of its authenticity ! Can someone help? Thank you! I’ve requested photos of the details but still waiting for them.


----------



## muchstuff

leonormoreno said:


> Hello! Found this Balenciaga city bag second hand but not sure of its authenticity ! Can someone help? Thank you!


Please see the post at top of the page for photos needed. Details must be close up, facing the camera, no angles, no bends in tags. Please post full sized pics, no thumbnails.


----------



## muchstuff

Otsawy said:


> Hi, Please could you help me authenticate this Balenciaga Cabas handbag?
> 
> View attachment 5258854
> View attachment 5258855
> View attachment 5258856
> View attachment 5258857
> View attachment 5258859


@ksuromax ?


----------



## leonormoreno

muchstuff said:


> Please see the post at top of the page for photos needed. Details must be close up, facing the camera, no angles, no bends in tags. Please post full sized pics, no thumbnails.


Hi sorry! The seller has since sent me photos of the details!


----------



## muchstuff

leonormoreno said:


> Hi sorry! The seller has since sent me photos of the details!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5259058
> View attachment 5259059
> View attachment 5259060
> View attachment 5259061
> View attachment 5259062


There’s no pic of the back of the tag, and the bale photo is the same one as earlier, I need a close up.


----------



## atlantis1982

Confirm my suspicions on this one: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/146183/category/3/
Style # is correct, but color code is Murier, and a couple of other things...What do you experts say?


----------



## ksuromax

atlantis1982 said:


> Confirm my suspicions on this one: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/146183/category/3/
> Style # is correct, but color code is Murier, and a couple of other things...What do you experts say?


I agree, does not look good


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## atlantis1982

ksuromax said:


> I agree, does not look good


Thanks...Oddly, this is the second fake I've come across on Yoogi's this month


----------



## ksuromax

Otsawy said:


> Hi, Please could you help me authenticate this Balenciaga Cabas handbag?
> 
> View attachment 5258854
> View attachment 5258855
> View attachment 5258856
> View attachment 5258857
> View attachment 5258859





muchstuff said:


> @ksuromax ?


I say authentic


----------



## ksuromax

atlantis1982 said:


> Thanks...Oddly, this is the second fake I've come across on Yoogi's this month


They are getting more and more frequently


----------



## Otsawy

ksuromax said:


> I say authentic




Thanks!!


----------



## ksuromax

Otsawy said:


> Thanks!!


Any time


----------



## leonormoreno

muchstuff said:


> There’s no pic of the back of the tag, and the bale photo is the same one as earlier, I need a close up.


Yes you’re right I’m sorry! The seller is just very slow at sending the details! They just sent the back of the tag
I was hoping you could give an opinion based on the things I sent cause I’m afraid the bag will sell and I will lose the opportunity if it’s real!


----------



## Tina-M

Hello! Could you authenticate this belt, please? Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

Tina-M said:


> Hello! Could you authenticate this belt, please? Thank you


i say you're good to go


----------



## muchstuff

leonormoreno said:


> Yes you’re right I’m sorry! The seller is just very slow at sending the details! They just sent the back of the tag
> I was hoping you could give an opinion based on the things I sent cause I’m afraid the bag will sell and I will lose the opportunity if it’s real!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5259310


@ksuromax any opinion based on the pics available?


----------



## Tina-M

ksuromax said:


> i say you're good to go


Thank you very much!


----------



## muchstuff

leonormoreno said:


> Yes you’re right I’m sorry! The seller is just very slow at sending the details! They just sent the back of the tag
> I was hoping you could give an opinion based on the things I sent cause I’m afraid the bag will sell and I will lose the opportunity if it’s real!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5259310





muchstuff said:


> @ksuromax any opinion based on the pics available?


I would tend to pass on this one, the pics aren't great and there look to be at least a couple things that aren't quite right. If we had good clear photos it might change things but I wouldn't be comfortable saying authentic to this bag at this point.


----------



## Jujube

Bleu Obscur Giant 12 Silver Hardware Part-Time








						Balenciaga Bleu Obscur Lambskin Leather Giant 12 Silver
					

From Fall/Winter 2016 (A stamp), this Balenciaga Bleu Obscur Lambskin Motorcycle Part Time Bag has a chic shape that is made of beautiful distressed leather with incredible silvertone Giant 12 hardware detailing. It also has a detachable shoulder strap for those non-toting days and a matching...




					www.yoogiscloset.com
				




I thought this bag looked good until I saw the date code - "A" is F/W 2017, right? Was Bleu Obscur even produced in F/W 2017 - I thought just 2015/2016?


----------



## muchstuff

Jujube said:


> Bleu Obscur Giant 12 Silver Hardware Part-Time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Bleu Obscur Lambskin Leather Giant 12 Silver
> 
> 
> From Fall/Winter 2016 (A stamp), this Balenciaga Bleu Obscur Lambskin Motorcycle Part Time Bag has a chic shape that is made of beautiful distressed leather with incredible silvertone Giant 12 hardware detailing. It also has a detachable shoulder strap for those non-toting days and a matching...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yoogiscloset.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this bag looked good until I saw the date code - "A" is F/W 2017, right? Was Bleu Obscur even produced in F/W 2017 - I thought just 2015/2016?
> 
> View attachment 5259987
> 
> View attachment 5259988
> 
> View attachment 5259989
> 
> View attachment 5259990
> 
> View attachment 5259992
> 
> View attachment 5259993
> 
> View attachment 5259994
> 
> View attachment 5259995


See the "O" at the end of the top line on the tag back? As far as we know it indicates an outlet bag. Looks authentic in my opinion.


----------



## peacebabe

muchstuff said:


> I would tend to pass on this one, the pics aren't great and there look to be at least a couple things that aren't quite right. If we had good clear photos it might change things but I wouldn't be comfortable saying authentic to this bag at this point.



I agree, the pics are crappy. No way to give an opinion


----------



## LostInBal

leonormoreno said:


> Yes you’re right I’m sorry! The seller is just very slow at sending the details! They just sent the back of the tag
> I was hoping you could give an opinion based on the things I sent cause I’m afraid the bag will sell and I will lose the opportunity if it’s real!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5259310


Hello!. I’ve seen the bag sold yesterday. Please, if it was you the buyer we would appreciate new clear photos when you get it. My advice is, don’t click the “ok” sale button at the app until we can clearly  determine an unanimous conclusion. Thank you.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## RachelVerinder

Dear authenticators,
I'm so happy to think that I may be just one click away from my second lovely Bbag. Would you please help me authenticate it? TIA.


----------



## RachelVerinder

RachelVerinder said:


> Dear authenticators,
> I'm so happy to think that I may be just one click away from my second lovely Bbag. Would you please help me authenticate it? TIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260145
> View attachment 5260146
> View attachment 5260147
> View attachment 5260149
> View attachment 5260156
> View attachment 5260157
> View attachment 5260158


Here is an extra photo of the bale :


----------



## Conni618

Authentic to me!


----------



## RachelVerinder

Conni618 said:


> Authentic to me!


Thank you very much


----------



## RachelVerinder

Just bought it  
Many many thanks.


----------



## Jujube

muchstuff said:


> See the "O" at the end of the top line on the tag back? As far as we know it indicates an outlet bag. Looks authentic in my opinion.


Ohh I didn’t know about the outlets!  Hopefully they are similar in quality. I bought it! Thank you so much!!


----------



## muchstuff

Jujube said:


> Ohh I didn’t know about the outlets!  Hopefully they are similar in quality. I bought it! Thank you so much!!


From what I’ve seen the quality seems to be fine.


----------



## lontra

Hi all, I'm intrigued by this Shrug on eBay but don't know enough about this style to tell whether it's legit or not. Do any of you own a Shrug and know whether this is the real deal? Would also be interested to know what year/collection it might be from.

Thanks in advance!









						Balenciaga Shrug Bag  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga Shrug Bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Tweetinat

Good morning/afternoon/evening wherever you are! Could someone kindly authenticate this one for me please. 

Item Name:  100% Authentic Balenciaga Giant City bag black rose gold hardware 
Item Number:  403315868279 
Seller ID:  vitaminu2 
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/40331586...,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid

You have authenticated bags from this seller before, but the lack of a Lampo zipper makes me suspicious, as it's even referenced in the detail of the listing but the picture shows it's clearly a smooth underside to the zip. Any help gratefully appreciated.

Many thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

lontra said:


> Hi all, I'm intrigued by this Shrug on eBay but don't know enough about this style to tell whether it's legit or not. Do any of you own a Shrug and know whether this is the real deal? Would also be interested to know what year/collection it might be from.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Shrug Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga Shrug Bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk


Shrugs were circa 2005. Missing close up pics of the back of the zipper head and the rivet. While I doubt the Shrug was ever counterfeited something is very odd about the leather with this one. I don’t know if you would be able to smooth it out, this is what it should look like…


----------



## muchstuff

Tweetinat said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening wherever you are! Could someone kindly authenticate this one for me please.
> 
> Item Name:  100% Authentic Balenciaga Giant City bag black rose gold hardware
> Item Number:  403315868279
> Seller ID:  vitaminu2
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/403315868279?mkevt=1&mkpid=0&emsid=e11051.m43.l1123&mkcid=7&ch=osgood&euid=af3b438bd4cd443381ee57f601f9e2f3&bu=43165446691&osub=-1~1&crd=20211128094150&segname=11051&sojTags=ch=ch,bu=bu,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid
> 
> You have authenticated bags from this seller before, but the lack of a Lampo zipper makes me suspicious, as it's even referenced in the detail of the listing but the picture shows it's clearly a smooth underside to the zip. Any help gratefully appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks!


Looks fine to me. The 2010 rose gold bags had zipper heads without logos. While the tag on this one suggests S/S 2011 I’d still say authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Tweetinat

muchstuff said:


> Looks fine to me. The 2010 rose gold bags had zipper heads without logos. While the tag on this one suggests S/S 2011 I’d still say authentic in my opinion.


Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Tweetinat said:


> Thank you so much!


My pleasure.


----------



## IntheOcean

Hi! I'm looking at this bag and the numbers on the back of the tag don't seem to belong to this bag? Am I right in thinking it is fake? TIA


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Hi! I'm looking at this bag and the numbers on the back of the tag don't seem to belong to this bag? Am I right in thinking it is fake? TIA


Good call, not authentic.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> Good call, not authentic.


Thank you, Muchstuff! (The seller's swearing up and down it's authentic )


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you, Muchstuff! (The seller's swearing up and down it's authentic )


What can ya do?


----------



## muchstuff

@IntheOcean this is an authentic C tag on top...


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> @IntheOcean this is an authentic C tag on top...
> 
> View attachment 5262593
> View attachment 5262594
> 
> View attachment 5262598


Thank you so much for putting these together! When you see the tags up close like that, it's really easy to see the difference.


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you so much for putting these together! When you see the tags up close like that, it's really easy to see the difference.


----------



## Jujube

Item Name: 2013 Ultraviolet City
Item Number: 265342656590
Seller ID: krism0_0
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/265342656590?nma=true&si=JvVb8S%2FLKC5VxMEqLfSLQoJl6To%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Jujube

Item Name: 2005 Turquoise Chevre First
Item Number: 154688490537
Seller ID: rhar02
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/154688490537?mkcid=16&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0&nma=true&si=JvVb8S%2FLKC5VxMEqLfSLQoJl6To%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


----------



## muchstuff

Jujube said:


> Item Name: 2013 Ultraviolet City
> Item Number: 265342656590
> Seller ID: krism0_0
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/265342656590?nma=true&si=JvVb8S%2FLKC5VxMEqLfSLQoJl6To%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> View attachment 5262657
> 
> View attachment 5262657
> View attachment 5262657
> View attachment 5262658
> 
> View attachment 5262659
> 
> View attachment 5262660
> 
> View attachment 5262662
> 
> View attachment 5262663
> 
> View attachment 5262665
> 
> View attachment 5262666
> 
> View attachment 5262667
> 
> View attachment 5262668
> 
> View attachment 5262669
> 
> 
> View attachment 5262661
> View attachment 5262661


I'm saying authentic although the pics aren't very good (rivet and zipper head are blurry, both tag sides are angled, no clear bale).


----------



## muchstuff

Jujube said:


> Item Name: 2005 Turquoise Chevre First
> Item Number: 154688490537
> Seller ID: rhar02
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/154688490537?mkcid=16&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0&nma=true&si=JvVb8S%2FLKC5VxMEqLfSLQoJl6To%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> 
> View attachment 5262672
> 
> View attachment 5262673
> 
> View attachment 5262674
> 
> View attachment 5262676
> 
> View attachment 5262677
> 
> View attachment 5262678
> 
> View attachment 5262679
> 
> View attachment 5262680
> 
> View attachment 5262681
> 
> View attachment 5262683
> 
> View attachment 5262684
> 
> View attachment 5262685


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Jujube

muchstuff said:


> I'm saying authentic although the pics aren't very good (rivet and zipper head are blurry, both tag sides are angled, no clear bale).


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Jujube

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Jujube said:


> Thank you!!!


My pleasure.


----------



## louisandlattes

Hello!
May I please request authentication for this bag? I believe it’s a City. 

I’m thrown off by the front/back codes.. thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

louisandlattes said:


> Hello!
> May I please request authentication for this bag? I believe it’s a City.
> 
> I’m thrown off by the front/back codes.. thanks in advance for your help!


Not authentic sorry.


----------



## louisandlattes

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic sorry.


Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

louisandlattes said:


> Thank you!


Any time.


----------



## ysims

Dear authenticators. I need help on authenticating this part time please, missing logo on the back the zipper always makes me puzzled.

Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

ysims said:


> Dear authenticators. I need help on authenticating this part time please, missing logo on the back the zipper always makes me puzzled.
> 
> Thank you


2010 Rose Gold hw zippers didn't have the stamp at the back but were blank, authentic in my opinion


----------



## ysims

ksuromax said:


> 2010 Rose Gold hw zippers didn't have the stamp at the back but were blank, authentic in my opinion


Thank you very much


----------



## Julia5185

So I need a professional opinion about the selected instance. I am confused by the bottom of the bag and the shiny skin. I hope you dissuade me


----------



## Julia5185

Also your opinion about this specimen is interesting. The color is embarrassing: it is not pink, but salmon. Could you please tell me if this model was in this color?


----------



## ksuromax

Julia5185 said:


> So I need a professional opinion about the selected instance. I am confused by the bottom of the bag and the shiny skin. I hope you dissuade me


very bad fake, please, avoid


----------



## ksuromax

Julia5185 said:


> Also your opinion about this specimen is interesting. The color is embarrassing: it is not pink, but salmon. Could you please tell me if this model was in this color?


in my opinion the bag is authentic, not 100% sure, but seems that colour name is Vieux Rose, SS 2016 collection


----------



## Julia5185

ksuromax said:


> in my opinion the bag is authentic, not 100% sure, but seems that colour name is Vieux Rose, SS 2016 collection


You helped me a lot, I am completely neophyte in this. Grand merci!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Julia5185 said:


> You helped me a lot, I am completely neophyte in this. Grand merci!!!


any time


----------



## Eurasia.2020

Hi there!

Would like to ask for help in authenticating this purse please. Hope the photos shared will be enough, but i'll try to get more if needed.

I found it here and i'm highly interested, is this also a small City? The listing doesn't say and i'm no expert.



			https://carousell.app.link/rDKMR91xRlb
		


Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Eurasia.2020 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Would like to ask for help in authenticating this purse please. Hope the photos shared will be enough, but i'll try to get more if needed.
> 
> I found it here and i'm highly interested, is this also a small City? The listing doesn't say and i'm no expert.
> 
> 
> 
> https://carousell.app.link/rDKMR91xRlb
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!


Missing pics of the rivet, front of interior tag, back of tag doesn't show completely. If you repost please quote the number of your original post. EDIT: Also, the pics of the tag back and the back of the zipper head look like they're from a different coloured bag. The style code on the tag is from a classic City, not a metallic edge.


----------



## Eurasia.2020

muchstuff said:


> Missing pics of the rivet, front of interior tag, back of tag doesn't show completely. If you repost please quote the number of your original post. EDIT: Also, the pics of the tag back and the back of the zipper head look like they're from a different coloured bag. The style code on the tag is from a classic City, not a metallic edge.



Thank you for your fast response, I'll try to ask for more photos then. : )


----------



## chloevvvvv

Hello authenticates!
I bought this City bag and would want to make sure it’s authentic. Can anyone help and take a look at it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

chloevvvvv said:


> Hello authenticates!
> I bought this City bag and would want to make sure it’s authentic. Can anyone help and take a look at it? Thanks in advance!


Could you please ask the seller for the long tag that's in the interior zipped pocket? We need a photo of it facing the camera, no angles, clear and close up. Please quote your original post number when you repost.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## minx25

Hi there, this motorcycle first bag looked great, I checked every detail in pics know the bags well but then I saw this close up of the handle. I know none of my b bags have chipped like that and find it odd. Maybe the handle got wet and wasn't cared for?
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I know the agneau leather when it's in my hands so can tell for sure if I order it but was hoping not to have to order and return it if not happy. Any thoughts?


----------



## muchstuff

minx25 said:


> Hi there, this motorcycle first bag looked great, I checked every detail in pics know the bags well but then I saw this close up of the handle. I know none of my b bags have chipped like that and find it odd. Maybe the handle got wet and wasn't cared for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the agneau leather when it's in my hands so can tell for sure if I order it but was hoping not to have to order and return it if not happy. Any thoughts?


Not sure exactly what you’re looking at? There’s some sealant missing which isn’t all that unusual. Looks like maybe a small piece of leather missing, maybe a small tear? Without the proper photos I can’t make any comments as to authenticity.


----------



## minx25

I wasn't looking for authentication per se, just wanted some opinions on the look of this leather. I am currently away from home so don't have my bags of same style with me that I can compare. 
You've actually helped me a lot though thank you! I hadn't thought about the sealant.


----------



## muchstuff

minx25 said:


> I wasn't looking for authentication per se, just wanted some opinions on the look of this leather. I am currently away from home so don't have my bags of same style with me that I can compare.
> You've actually helped me a lot though thank you! I hadn't thought about the sealant.


My pleasure, although it could be possible for sealant on a fake bag to do much the same thing.


----------



## Jeanen

Hi! I am narrowing down 2 part time bags, would love some help to check if they are authentic 

Item 1: Part time (Black?)
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...r-part-time-balenciaga-handbag-18353186.shtml

Item 2: Part time Galet
Item number: BALENCIAGA Classic Part Time Bag Galet Taupe Gray Leather
Seller ID: mydesignercollectionhk (160)
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/224699496715?hash=item345122390b:g:QHUAAOSwmolhlt4~&shqty=1&isGTR=1#shId

Thanks!!


----------



## Conni618

Jeanen said:


> Hi! I am narrowing down 2 part time bags, would love some help to check if they are authentic
> 
> Item 1: Part time (Black?)
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...r-part-time-balenciaga-handbag-18353186.shtml
> 
> Item 2: Part time Galet
> Item number: BALENCIAGA Classic Part Time Bag Galet Taupe Gray Leather
> Seller ID: mydesignercollectionhk (160)
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/224699496715?hash=item345122390b:g:QHUAAOSwmolhlt4~&shqty=1&isGTR=1#shId
> 
> Thanks!!


Please ask for a photo of a bale shown at its widest angle for the Vestiaire bag.

The ebay Galet looks fine, but would want to see a rivet to be certain.


----------



## chloevvvvv

Am I quoting the original post correctly? Sorry if not.
And I’m adding the long tag here. Thanks for the help again!



chloevvvvv said:


> Hello authenticates!
> I bought this City bag and would want to make sure it’s authentic. Can anyone help and take a look at it? Thanks in advance!





muchstuff said:


> Could you please ask the seller for the long tag that's in the interior zipped pocket? We need a photo of it facing the camera, no angles, clear and close up. Please quote your original post number when you repost.


----------



## Jeanen

Conni618 said:


> Please ask for a photo of a bale shown at its widest angle for the Vestiaire bag.
> 
> The ebay Galet looks fine, but would want to see a rivet to be certain.


Thank you so much! Let me see if I can get more photos


----------



## muchstuff

chloevvvvv said:


> Am I quoting the original post correctly? Sorry if not.
> And I’m adding the long tag here. Thanks for the help again!


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## chloevvvvv

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Great news lol. Thanks a lot!


----------



## muchstuff

chloevvvvv said:


> Great news lol. Thanks a lot!


My pleasure.


----------



## LostInBal

Please, any expert could authenticate this? I think it’s fake but would like to confirm please 
This seller is the same who sold my Amethyst GGH Work to me and now she’s blocked me at VC 

Black Work RH on VC
Shouldn’t a “made in italy” have a silver tag?
http://es.vestiairecollective.com/m...work-balenciaga-de-cuero-negro-19908837.shtml


----------



## LostInBal

LostInBal said:


> Please, any expert could authenticate this? I think it’s fake but would like to confirm please
> This seller is the same who sold my Amethyst GGH Work to me and now she’s blocked me at VC
> 
> Black Work RH on VC
> Shouldn’t a “made in italy” have a silver tag?
> http://es.vestiairecollective.com/m...work-balenciaga-de-cuero-negro-19908837.shtml



Seller finally added the pic I asked her for to her VC listing so I confirm myself this is fake.
Btw, thank you so much for your many inputs about this one


----------



## takemetoparis

A while back I picked up a 2005 Z tag chevre City off of Yoogi’s since my 2006 W tag City has been so heavily used and looking shabby. I was just comparing them side by side and I have a nagging feeling the 2005 Z tag one is fake. I’m not sure what to think since they _are_ from different years and are at different stages of being broken in (my 2006 City has been very loved and gone everywhere with me) but I do remember hearing that Z tag bags were the most faked. On the 2005 the bottom corner details look slightly bigger, the handles feel almost “flatter” and overall it doesn’t smoosh and collapse as much, plus the tassels feel a tad more stiff.









						Balenciaga Black Chevre Leather Motorcycle City Bag- Yoogi's Closet
					

Authentic Balenciaga Black Chevre Leather Motorcycle City Bag. Condition is Gently used - Yoogi's Closet




					www.yoogiscloset.com


----------



## muchstuff

takemetoparis said:


> A while back I picked up a 2005 Z tag chevre City off of Yoogi’s since my 2006 W tag City has been so heavily used and looking shabby. I was just comparing them side by side and I have a nagging feeling the 2005 Z tag one is fake. I’m not sure what to think since they _are_ from different years and are at different stages of being broken in (my 2006 City has been very loved and gone everywhere with me) but I do remember hearing that Z tag bags were the most faked. On the 2005 the bottom corner details look slightly bigger, the handles feel almost “flatter” and overall it doesn’t smoosh and collapse as much, plus the tassels feel a tad more stiff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Black Chevre Leather Motorcycle City Bag- Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> Authentic Balenciaga Black Chevre Leather Motorcycle City Bag. Condition is Gently used - Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yoogiscloset.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277713
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277714
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277715
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277716
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277717
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277718
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277719
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277732


Looks fine to me.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## faith_16

Hello! Came across a Balenciaga First in grey with giant studs (not sure which grey or which year :/). Could someone help me to authenticate it? Thanks so much


----------



## takemetoparis

muchstuff said:


> Looks fine to me.


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

faith_16 said:


> Hello! Came across a Balenciaga First in grey with giant studs (not sure which grey or which year :/). Could someone help me to authenticate it? Thanks so much
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277869
> View attachment 5277870
> View attachment 5277871
> View attachment 5277872
> View attachment 5277873
> View attachment 5277874
> View attachment 5277868


you are missing the back of the tag, rivets, and zipper head underneath


----------



## purseymcpurseface

Hi! I got this small City through Vestiaire Collective and while it was authenticated by their internal people, I know they have passed fakes before so I wanted to confirm with the experts. I have two known-authentic Cities, including another small, and it seems right to me but want to be sure, especially because the serial number tag is different on each of my bags. It did come with a mirror but I took it off before taking pics and didn't think to include it. I can take pictures of it if needed. If authentic and anyone recognizes the color I'd love to know the name. I think it’s supposed to be Bleu de Minuit though. Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

purseymcpurseface said:


> Hi! I got this small City through Vestiaire Collective and while it was authenticated by their internal people, I know they have passed fakes before so I wanted to confirm with the experts. I have two known-authentic Cities, including another small, and it seems right to me but want to be sure, especially because the serial number tag is different on each of my bags. It did come with a mirror but I took it off before taking pics and didn't think to include it. I can take pictures of it if needed. If authentic and anyone recognizes the color I'd love to know the name. I think it’s supposed to be Bleu de Minuit though. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5278065
> View attachment 5278066
> View attachment 5278067
> View attachment 5278068
> View attachment 5278069
> View attachment 5278070
> View attachment 5278071
> View attachment 5278072


Authentic in my opinion, the code 4060 has been used for bleu nuit for a few seasons, can't say for sure for this one, which is F/W 2017.


----------



## purseymcpurseface

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, the code 4060 has been used for bleu nuit for a few seasons, can't say for sure for this one, which is F/W 2017.


Thank you!!


----------



## muchstuff

purseymcpurseface said:


> Thank you!!


Any time.


----------



## cc_ara

Hi came across this online, it's a good price, anyone can help me identify if its legit


----------



## muchstuff

cc_ara said:


> Hi came across this online, it's a good price, anyone can help me identify if its legit


 Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## IntheOcean

Hi! Happy upcoming Holidays  
I saw this listing and I don't think this bag is authentic. Am I correct? The seller swears that it is, but there's no discernible serial number, and her feedback also indicates that at least some of her items are fake even though she'd sold them as authentic. TIA!
Link: here (not in English, sorry)


----------



## LostInBal

IntheOcean said:


> Hi! Happy upcoming Holidays
> I saw this listing and I don't think this bag is authentic. Am I correct? The seller swears that it is, but there's no discernible serial number, and her feedback also indicates that at least some of her items are fake even though she'd sold them as authentic. TIA!
> Link: here (not in English, sorry)
> View attachment 5279761
> View attachment 5279762
> View attachment 5279763
> View attachment 5279764
> View attachment 5279765


Yup, fake..


----------



## IntheOcean

LostInBal said:


> Yup, fake..


 Thank you, LostInBal. Such a shame there are so many scammers out there.


----------



## LostInBal

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you, LostInBal. Such a shame there are so many scammers out there.


Yes, it is for sure! Even “authenticators” from those big second hand luxury resale items sites are saying YES to many fakes and sending them out to the new owner! At least VC is doing so. Imagine when we’re talking about Hermés or Chanel bags which cost (as we say here in SP) a kidney and a half! How many people over there have in their homes those ultra expensive fake bags without having noticed they’re (and feeling happy)  fakes only because they trusted their “acknowledgement “?? Every time I think of this I get sick


----------



## LostInBal

LostInBal said:


> Yes, it is for sure! Even “authenticators” from those big second hand luxury resale items sites are saying YES to many fakes and sending them out to the new owner! At least VC is doing so. Imagine when we’re talking about Hermés or Chanel bags which cost (as we say here in SP) a kidney and a half! How many people over there have in their homes those ultra expensive fake bags without having noticed they’re (and feeling happy)  fakes only because they trusted their “acknowledgement “?? Every time I think of this I get sick


And I will even say more. That’s why many scammers (much more of them every time) are selling their fake luxury items there. Because 99% of their sells are guaranteed “authentic” and their pocket is inflating at the cost of these (in their most) innocent people and of course, the pathetic authentication team services.


----------



## IntheOcean

LostInBal said:


> Yes, it is for sure! Even “authenticators” from those big second hand luxury resale items sites are saying YES to many fakes and sending them out to the new owner! At least VC is doing so. Imagine when we’re talking about Hermés or Chanel bags which cost (as we say here in SP) a kidney and a half! How many people over there have in their homes those ultra expensive fake bags without having noticed they’re (and feeling happy)  fakes only because they trusted their “acknowledgement “?? Every time I think of this I get sick


Indeed  I always come to this forum to check any luxury items I buy, but I can't imagine how many people who shop at consignment stores, eBay, etc. don't know about tPF or even how abundant fakes are and how important it is to trust the person/company who's doing the authentication. But I'll bet there are a lot more second-hand luxury shoppers who don't verify all those 'guaranteed authenticity claims than those who do. I certainly had no idea of the scope and all the hidden layers of this whole market when I first became interested in handbags.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## sbaraks

Hi! Happy Holidays! I just purchased this Balenciaga shoulder bag (I think this is the “getaway” bag) on The Real Real - but I know they are often not trustworthy when it comes to their authentication processes. I purchased it knowing it’s missing the shoulder piece but I don’t think it’s really needed on a bag this size. Can anyone help me authenticate it? Thanks so much in advance


----------



## muchstuff

sbaraks said:


> Hi! Happy Holidays! I just purchased this Balenciaga shoulder bag (I think this is the “getaway” bag) on The Real Real - but I know they are often not trustworthy when it comes to their authentication processes. I purchased it knowing it’s missing the shoulder piece but I don’t think it’s really needed on a bag this size. Can anyone help me authenticate it? Thanks so much in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281483
> View attachment 5281484
> View attachment 5281485
> View attachment 5281487
> View attachment 5281489
> View attachment 5281492
> View attachment 5281487
> View attachment 5281496


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## sbaraks

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you! My first balenciaga and I love it


----------



## muchstuff

sbaraks said:


> Thank you! My first balenciaga and I love it


Enjoy!


----------



## cc_ara

Hiiii asking for help in authenticating this balenciaga tote


----------



## muchstuff

cc_ara said:


> Hiiii asking for help in authenticating this balenciaga tote


Please repost with your photos in the upright position. We also need a better pic of the tag back without so much glare.


----------



## cc_ara

muchstuff said:


> Please repost with your photos in the upright position. We also need a better pic of the tag back without so much glare.


Heeere i hope this is better


----------



## muchstuff

cc_ara said:


> Heeere i hope this is better


It's not a style I'm familiar with but the details look OK.


----------



## cc_ara

muchstuff said:


> It's not a style I'm familiar with but the details look OK.


Thaaank you, yes i haven't seen this style so much, thank you for your help


----------



## muchstuff

cc_ara said:


> Thaaank you, yes i haven't seen this style so much, thank you for your help


My pleasure.


----------



## ilikepenguins

Hi all! Bought my first new Balenciaga in a while - it’s a black hip. It looks good to me but would love the expert opinions here. Thanks!


----------



## Narnanz

My I have this looked at for interest sake.
Link https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketp...men/bags-handbags/handbags/listing/3404440494
Seller luxury-trade
Comments...I know it's missing some photos but was interested in the style.


----------



## Tsuiling

Hi, I just got this Balenciaga bag. I hope I read the instructions correctly and am posting the correct pictures and in the right place for an authentication.  Please let me know if I need to provide more or better pictures. Thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

ilikepenguins said:


> Hi all! Bought my first new Balenciaga in a while - it’s a black hip. It looks good to me but would love the expert opinions here. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5284451
> View attachment 5284452
> View attachment 5284453
> View attachment 5284454
> View attachment 5284455
> View attachment 5284456
> View attachment 5284457
> View attachment 5284458
> View attachment 5284459


Can you post a pic of the entire font on the tag back please, and if possible a pic of the tag front with no glare? Please reference your original post number when you repost. Also, please post full-sized rather than thumbnails.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> My I have this looked at for interest sake.
> Link https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketp...men/bags-handbags/handbags/listing/3404440494
> Seller luxury-trade
> Comments...I know it's missing some photos but was interested in the style.


As you mentioned there are details missing so I won't comment on authenticity, although what I see looks OK. I believe it's from the men's line, and called something like a large square 2 way tote. Colour is dark knight so that makes it S/S 2011.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Tsuiling said:


> Hi, I just got this Balenciaga bag. I hope I read the instructions correctly and am posting the correct pictures and in the right place for an authentication.  Please let me know if I need to provide more or better pictures. Thank you.


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Tsuiling

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you very much! I was kind of worried because I go this at Costco and I've been reading the purse forum in general and have been finding so many differing opinions on what is found there.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> As you mentioned there are details missing so I won't comment on authenticity, although what I see looks OK. I believe it's from the men's line, and called something like a large square 2 way tote. Colour is dark knight so that makes it S/S 2011.


thank you....and Have a Happy and Safe New Year


----------



## muchstuff

Tsuiling said:


> Thank you very much! I was kind of worried because I go this at Costco and I've been reading the purse forum in general and have been finding so many differing opinions on what is found there.


It looks fine to me, Costco in Canada doesn't sell higher end bags, just stuff like Michael Kors (at least last time I was there, I don't shop there often).


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> thank you....and Have a Happy and Safe New Year


Thanks, you too!


----------



## ilikepenguins

muchstuff said:


> Can you post a pic of the entire font on the tag back please, and if possible a pic of the tag front with no glare? Please reference your original post number when you repost. Also, please post full-sized rather than thumbnails.



Thank you for taking a look!
Original post is here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-1284#post-34922811
Post #19,256

Additional pictures attached!


----------



## IntheOcean

Hope you guys had a good time celebrating Christmas and New Year!  I'm looking at this bag and the seller initially stated in the listing the bag is authentic, and then in the messages, that now "she's not entirely sure."  These are the pictures she posted plus additional photos she sent me. TIA!
Link: here


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Hope you guys had a good time celebrating Christmas and New Year!  I'm looking at this bag and the seller initially stated in the listing the bag is authentic, and then in the messages, that now "she's not entirely sure."  These are the pictures she posted plus additional photos she sent me. TIA!
> Link: here
> 
> View attachment 5286800
> View attachment 5286801
> View attachment 5286802
> View attachment 5286803
> View attachment 5286804
> View attachment 5286805
> View attachment 5286806
> View attachment 5286807
> View attachment 5286808
> View attachment 5286809


 Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Thank you, Muchstuff!


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you, Muchstuff!


Any time!


----------



## heather__

Hello! I recently bought this Balenciaga mini city on impulse from eBay. I was wondering if anyone would please mind authenticating it! I appreciate it’s a bit late as I’ve already bought it, but it would give me piece of mind thanks so much!!!


----------



## muchstuff

heather__ said:


> Hello! I recently bought this Balenciaga mini city on impulse from eBay. I was wondering if anyone would please mind authenticating it! I appreciate it’s a bit late as I’ve already bought it, but it would give me piece of mind thanks so much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288454
> View attachment 5288456
> View attachment 5288457
> View attachment 5288458
> View attachment 5288459
> View attachment 5288460
> View attachment 5288460
> View attachment 5288461


Could you post a pic of the rivet and a pic of the tag back the isn't angled?


----------



## heather__

muchstuff said:


> Could you post a pic of the rivet and a pic of the tag back the isn't angled?



yes of course!
Thanks so much!


----------



## muchstuff

heather__ said:


> yes of course!
> Thanks so much!


Thanks, I’d say you’re fine. Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## heather__

Thanks so much for your time!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

heather__ said:


> Thanks so much for your time!! I really appreciate it!


Any time!


----------



## kaawik

Hi there,
Please can someone authenticate this for me? I don't have a great deal of experience with Balenciaga. This is a motocross bag.


----------



## muchstuff

kaawik said:


> Hi there,
> Please can someone authenticate this for me? I don't have a great deal of experience with Balenciaga. This is a motocross bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290453
> View attachment 5290455
> View attachment 5290456
> View attachment 5290457
> View attachment 5290458
> View attachment 5290459
> View attachment 5290460
> View attachment 5290461


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Fizahaz1z

Hi. I plan to get a secondhand balenciaga papier. Is this authenthic?


----------



## muchstuff

Fizahaz1z said:


> Hi. I plan to get a secondhand balenciaga papier. Is this authenthic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291186
> View attachment 5291187
> View attachment 5291188
> View attachment 5291189
> View attachment 5291190
> View attachment 5291191
> View attachment 5291194


Please see the posting in yellow at top of the page for photos needed. All photos must be clear, close up, facing the camera, no angles or bends in tags.


----------



## Fizahaz1z

muchstuff said:


> Please see the posting in yellow at top of the page for photos needed. All photos must be clear, close up, facing the camera, no angles or bends in tags.


 Will share picture again after I receive the bag cause this is from the seller. Thanks!


----------



## emmalbooker

Hi all,

can you please help me to authenticate this bag? Looks authentic to me plus it’s sold by an established reseller.



			http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/balenciaga/purple-leather-city-balenciaga-handbag-19320282.shtml
		


thank you


----------



## LostInBal

emmalbooker said:


> Hi all,
> 
> can you please help me to authenticate this bag? Looks authentic to me plus it’s sold by an established reseller.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/balenciaga/purple-leather-city-balenciaga-handbag-19320282.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> thank you



Authentic 2011 M F/W (pre-Fall and Fall) Bleu Lavande GSH City to me


----------



## Sadlinn

Hi, could you please help me authenticate the following item. I won it but and I want to make sure it's authentic when I get it. Thank you in advance!

Item Name: Balenciaga Mini City Bag
Item Number:313826683140
Seller ID:mebul_47
Link: ebay link


----------



## muchstuff

Sadlinn said:


> Hi, could you please help me authenticate the following item. I won it but and I want to make sure it's authentic when I get it. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Mini City Bag
> Item Number:313826683140
> Seller ID:mebul_47
> Link: ebay link


Missing a pic of the back of the zipper head and I'd like a better pic of the bale but what I see looks good. S/S 2016 beige liege.


----------



## Sadlinn

muchstuff said:


> Missing a pic of the back of the zipper head and I'd like a better pic of the bale but what I see looks good. S/S 2016 beige liege.



Thank you! I will post those pics when I get it.


----------



## ilikepenguins

muchstuff said:


> Can you post a pic of the entire font on the tag back please, and if possible a pic of the tag front with no glare? Please reference your original post number when you repost. Also, please post full-sized rather than thumbnails.



Hi! Apologies if I missed the response - I posted the requested follow-up pictures!

Original post is here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-1284#post-34922811
Post #19,256 

Post with requested pics is here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-1285#post-34924452
Post #19,266

Thank you for taking a look!


----------



## muchstuff

ilikepenguins said:


> Hi! Apologies if I missed the response - I posted the requested follow-up pictures!
> 
> Original post is here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-1284#post-34922811
> Post #19,256
> 
> Post with requested pics is here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-1285#post-34924452
> Post #19,266
> 
> Thank you for taking a look!


Sorry, I must have missed it, authentic in my opinion.


----------



## ilikepenguins

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, I must have missed it, authentic in my opinion.



Yay, thank you so much! I can truly feel like it's mine now


----------



## muchstuff

ilikepenguins said:


> Yay, thank you so much! I can truly feel like it's mine now


Enjoy!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## scf006

Could you please help authenticate this Balenciaga?


----------



## muchstuff

scf006 said:


> Could you please help authenticate this Balenciaga?


This is a City small yes? Please post a photo of the entire back of the tag, right way up. And please reference your original post number. (For any future asks all pics must be right way up and full-sized, not thumbnails).


----------



## Sadlinn

muchstuff said:


> Missing a pic of the back of the zipper head and I'd like a better pic of the bale but what I see looks good. S/S 2016 beige liege.


I got a bag. I am attaching the missing pics. Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Sadlinn said:


> I got a bag. I am attaching the missing pics. Thank you!


Looks good!


----------



## scf006

Thank you for your help.  I am attaching photos, apologize for the first set, I didn't realize I could choose the size.


muchstuff said:


> This is a City small yes? Please post a photo of the entire back of the tag, right way up. And please reference your original post number. (For any future asks all pics must be right way up and full-sized, not thumbnails).


THis is a City small.


----------



## Sadlinn

muchstuff said:


> Looks good!


yay! Thank you so much! also thanks to all authenticators who spend their time and give us confidence in pre-loved designer bags. I love this forum.


----------



## muchstuff

scf006 said:


> Thank you for your help.  I am attaching photos, apologize for the first set, I didn't realize I could choose the size.
> 
> THis is a City small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296224
> View attachment 5296225


Authentic in my opinion, lovely bag.


----------



## muchstuff

Sadlinn said:


> yay! Thank you so much! also thanks to all authenticators who spend their time and give us confidence in pre-loved designer bags. I love this forum.


My pleasure!


----------



## scf006

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, lovely bag.


Thank you so much for your assistance!  I'm looking forward to wearing it!


----------



## muchstuff

scf006 said:


> Thank you so much for your assistance!  I'm looking forward to wearing it!


Enjoy, the vibrato leather bags are very special IMO.


----------



## Castleo2

Is this bag authentic? A guy is trying to sell it on Instagram.

View attachment 5297609


----------



## muchstuff

Castleo2 said:


> Is this bag authentic? A guy is trying to sell it on Instagram.


You need a lot more detail than that. See the post at top of the page for the pics needed as applicable to the style. All pics must be clear, close up, facing the camera.


----------



## PatC1

Help before I proceed with restoration services. My gut wants to be sure.. purchased already. Pics taken by me are attached.
City Bag


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-auxgv


----------



## PatC1

Need help beforeobing forward with restoration services. Already purchased. Seller info below & my pics are attsched
Item: Motocross City
Seller:
	

		
			
		

		
	


























			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-auxgv


----------



## muchstuff

PatC1 said:


> Need help beforeobing forward with restoration services. Already purchased. Seller info below & my pics are attsched
> Item: Motocross City
> Seller:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299060
> View attachment 5299061
> View attachment 5299052
> View attachment 5299053
> View attachment 5299054
> View attachment 5299055
> View attachment 5299052
> View attachment 5299053
> View attachment 5299054
> View attachment 5299052
> View attachment 5299053
> View attachment 5299054
> View attachment 5299055
> View attachment 5299056
> View attachment 5299057
> View attachment 5299058
> View attachment 5299059
> View attachment 5299060
> View attachment 5299052
> View attachment 5299053
> View attachment 5299054
> View attachment 5299055
> View attachment 5299054
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-auxgv


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## PatC1

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


That was quick. Thank you!!


----------



## muchstuff

PatC1 said:


> That was quick. Thank you!!


Any time!


----------



## monica661981

Hi i am new here, hope my post is appropriate. Is this bag authentic? Thank you in advance


----------



## muchstuff

monica661981 said:


> Hi i am new here, hope my post is appropriate. Is this bag authentic? Thank you in advance


Please see the post at top of the page in yellow, it'll show you the photos we need. All pics must be clear, close up, facing the camera with no angles, and no bends in tags.


----------



## monica661981

muchstuff said:


> Please see the post at top of the page in yellow, it'll show you the photos we need. All pics must be clear, close up, facing the camera with no angles, and no bends in tags.


Hi thank you for your reply. The bag is not with me at the moment, i am planning to buy it. And the seller only gave me these photos are when i asked for details photos


----------



## muchstuff

monica661981 said:


> Hi thank you for your reply. The bag is not with me at the moment, i am planning to buy it. And the seller only gave me these photos are when i asked for details photos
> [/QUOTE
> 
> You could try telling her exactly what you need for photos. Check out the link in the post at the top of the page for examples.


----------



## pauwawiwaw

Hi! New to this place, but grateful for all the insights!

May I ask for the experts’ help in authenticating this?

The thing is, I can’t place what the model of the bag is. Can’t even seem to find similar ones online. I’ve tried Reporter and Neo Classic, but I can’t find something exactly like this. It looks, feels, and smells high-end and authentic, but will need somebody else’s expert eyes and more extensive knowledge of Balenciaga bags to help.

The straps are attached to the bag via a buckle. It’s not like the usual detachable hooks I see in Balenciaga bags. I also haven’t seen a Balenciaga mirror with gold frames.

Serial number reads: 420854 1000 D 002125

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## ksuromax

pauwawiwaw said:


> Hi! New to this place, but grateful for all the insights!
> 
> May I ask for the experts’ help in authenticating this?
> 
> The thing is, I can’t place what the model of the bag is. Can’t even seem to find similar ones online. I’ve tried Reporter and Neo Classic, but I can’t find something exactly like this. It looks, feels, and smells high-end and authentic, but will need somebody else’s expert eyes and more extensive knowledge of Balenciaga bags to help.
> 
> The straps are attached to the bag via a buckle. It’s not like the usual detachable hooks I see in Balenciaga bags. I also haven’t seen a Balenciaga mirror with gold frames.
> 
> Serial number reads: 420854 1000 D 002125
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5299535
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299536
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299537
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299538
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299539
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299540
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299541
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299542
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299543
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299544
> View attachment 5299538
> View attachment 5299535
> View attachment 5299536
> View attachment 5299537
> View attachment 5299538
> View attachment 5299539
> View attachment 5299540
> View attachment 5299541
> View attachment 5299542
> View attachment 5299543
> View attachment 5299544


does not look good to me, but i would like to have a clearer shot of the back of the tag, preferably in natural light and without bending the tag


----------



## pauwawiwaw

ksuromax said:


> does not look good to me, but i would like to have a clearer shot of the back of the tag, preferably in natural light and without bending the tag



I hope this works! Tried to take a better photo with its very limited opening. Thank you!




I’ve only ever seen a similar one in two other pages. One in Japan (https://brandear.jp/kakosatei/shouhin/23519930), then another in a blog (https://www.spottedfashion.com/2016/04/27/balenciaga-springsummer-2016-bag-collection/).


----------



## ksuromax

pauwawiwaw said:


> I hope this works! Tried to take a better photo with its very limited opening. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5299599
> 
> 
> I’ve only ever seen a similar one in two other pages. One in Japan (https://brandear.jp/kakosatei/shouhin/23519930), then another in a blog (https://www.spottedfashion.com/2016/04/27/balenciaga-springsummer-2016-bag-collection/).


actually this looks good 
seems this pouch was from a limited edition 2016 SS Papier range Frame, they came with a metallic frame around the mirror, this should be calfskin


----------



## pauwawiwaw

ksuromax said:


> actually this looks good
> seems this pouch was from a limited edition 2016 SS Papier range Frame, they came with a metallic frame around the mirror, this should be calfskin



Oohh thank you so much!
It’s a load off my mind  Appreciate your feedback!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Please help me Authenticate This Balenciaga Sapphire Twiggy from FP
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-twiggy-sapphire-805979






















Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

poizenisxkandee said:


> Please help me Authenticate This Balenciaga Sapphire Twiggy from FP
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-twiggy-sapphire-805979
> 
> View attachment 5300925
> 
> View attachment 5300926
> 
> View attachment 5300928
> 
> View attachment 5300929
> View attachment 5300930
> 
> View attachment 5300932
> View attachment 5300933
> 
> View attachment 5300934
> 
> View attachment 5300935
> 
> View attachment 5300936
> 
> View attachment 5300937
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Authentic, imo


----------



## poizenisxkandee

ksuromax said:


> Authentic, imo



thank you!!


----------



## LostInBal

PatC1 said:


> Need help beforeobing forward with restoration services. Already purchased. Seller info below & my pics are attsched
> Item: Motocross City
> Seller:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299060
> View attachment 5299061
> View attachment 5299052
> View attachment 5299053
> View attachment 5299054
> View attachment 5299055
> View attachment 5299052
> View attachment 5299053
> View attachment 5299054
> View attachment 5299052
> View attachment 5299053
> View attachment 5299054
> View attachment 5299055
> View attachment 5299056
> View attachment 5299057
> View attachment 5299058
> View attachment 5299059
> View attachment 5299060
> View attachment 5299052
> View attachment 5299053
> View attachment 5299054
> View attachment 5299055
> View attachment 5299054
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-auxgv


Wow.. great find!  Amethyst is so special and unique..Congratulations!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## faith_16

Hello authenticators! Found another City for sale on my quest to get my first Balenciaga. Would appreciate if anyone could help in authenticating this. Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

faith_16 said:


> Hello authenticators! Found another City for sale on my quest to get my first Balenciaga. Would appreciate if anyone could help in authenticating this. Thank you
> View attachment 5302637
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302638
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302639
> 
> View attachment 5302640
> 
> View attachment 5302641
> 
> View attachment 5302642
> 
> View attachment 5302643
> 
> View attachment 5302644
> 
> View attachment 5302645


Please repost a clearer pic of the zipper head and the tag back in its entirety.


----------



## faith_16

Hi muchstuff, sorry about the pictures, this is the best I could get from the seller >< hope it helps!


----------



## muchstuff

faith_16 said:


> Hi muchstuff, sorry about the pictures, this is the best I could get from
> 
> View attachment 5302899
> 
> View attachment 5302900
> 
> View attachment 5302901
> 
> View attachment 5302902



Thanks, authentic in my opinion.


----------



## faith_16

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, authentic in my opinion.


Awesome, thanks so much for your help 

If I'm not wrong, this should be a Spring/Summer 2012 Glycine?


----------



## muchstuff

faith_16 said:


> Awesome, thanks so much for your help
> 
> If I'm not wrong, this should be a Spring/Summer 2012 Glycine?


Correct!


----------



## domates

Vintage Balenciaga Pink Giant City Bag
					

Shop fengshuivintage's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Vintage Giant City Balenciaga Bag In a lavender pink color, super rare color!  Silver hardware  Medium size  Barely used  Not sure if it’s authentic that’s why I priced it so low...




					poshmark.com
				




fingers crosses!


----------



## muchstuff

domates said:


> Vintage Balenciaga Pink Giant City Bag
> 
> 
> Shop fengshuivintage's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Vintage Giant City Balenciaga Bag In a lavender pink color, super rare color!  Silver hardware  Medium size  Barely used  Not sure if it’s authentic that’s why I priced it so low...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fingers crosses!


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## domates

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


i almost made an offer. phew! thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

domates said:


> i almost made an offer. phew! thank you.


Any time!


----------



## Fizahaz1z

Hi. Just received this bag. Can you authenticate this bag?


----------



## TCmummy

Hi, i am interested to get this from FP, is this authentic pls?



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-raisin-916793


----------



## muchstuff

Fizahaz1z said:


> Hi. Just received this bag. Can you authenticate this bag?


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

TCmummy said:


> Hi, i am interested to get this from FP, is this authentic pls?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-raisin-916793


Missing several pics that we need but what I see looks good and FP has a good return policy.


----------



## Fizahaz1z

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Fizahaz1z said:


> Thank you so much!


Any time!


----------



## TCmummy

muchstuff said:


> Missing several pics that we need but what I see looks good and FP has a good return policy.


Thanks. Unfortunately i dont live in the US so returns can be a hassle.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

TCmummy said:


> Thanks. Unfortunately i dont live in the US so returns can be a hassle.


FP's customer service/personal shopper contact is fairly responsive to emails and can take additional photos.  I've purchased twice after asking for the additional photos needed to authenticate here before purchasing.


----------



## TCmummy

@poizenisxkandee Thanks for the info. For some reasons i have pulled the trigger and checked out the bag (must be the power of raisin…lol). Will post photos of it for authentication when I receive it.


----------



## gameazel

Hello,
Could I please have this bag authenticated? I'm looking to purchase it; thank you very much! The listing contains many good photos, and I've attached additional photos from the seller.

Item Name: Balenciaga City Small
Item Number:
Seller ID: nato.christine
Link: https://www.carousell.sg/p/balenciaga-city-small-1077207087/


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi everyone! I'd like to get your opinion on this one. The thing that is throwing me off is the nameplate. The leather and scent is nearly exact to the city I owned a few years ago. If more details are needed I'd happily provide them. Any opinions are much appreciated, please and thank you!


Item Name (if you know it): I think it's a mini city but the nameplate is confusing me.
Link (if available): N/A
+ attach any photos


----------



## muchstuff

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everyone! I'd like to get your opinion on this one. The thing that is throwing me off is the nameplate. The leather and scent is nearly exact to the city I owned a few years ago. If more details are needed I'd happily provide them. Any opinions are much appreciated, please and thank you!
> 
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): I think it's a mini city but the nameplate is confusing me.
> Link (if available): N/A
> + attach any photos
> 
> View attachment 5312476
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312477
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312478
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312479
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312480
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312481
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312482
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312483
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312484
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312485
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312486


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## SakuraSakura

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.



Thank you, muchstuff!


----------



## muchstuff

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you, muchstuff!


Any time!


----------



## *Jenn*

Selling locally. Thoughts?


----------



## muchstuff

*Jenn* said:


> Selling locally. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5312795
> View attachment 5312799
> View attachment 5312802
> View attachment 5312803
> View attachment 5312804
> View attachment 5312806
> View attachment 5312809
> View attachment 5312812


 Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## *Jenn*

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


My hubby was about to buy as a surprise, but decided to ask me to check. Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

*Jenn* said:


> My hubby was about to buy as a surprise, but decided to ask me to check. Thank you!


Good call, you’re welcome!


----------



## sbaraks

Hello! I just purchased this hip bag from Fashionphile and wanted to confirm the authenticity since I noticed the front rivets are a teeny bit uneven and the leather feels a bit less soft than my older bag - not sure if that’s just a normal variation. Hoping it’s real because I’m in love with this color!


----------



## muchstuff

sbaraks said:


> Hello! I just purchased this hip bag from Fashionphile and wanted to confirm the authenticity since I noticed the front rivets are a teeny bit uneven and the leather feels a bit less soft than my older bag - not sure if that’s just a normal variation. Hoping it’s real because I’m in love with this color!
> View attachment 5314663
> View attachment 5314670
> View attachment 5314664
> View attachment 5314665
> View attachment 5314667
> View attachment 5314668
> View attachment 5314669
> View attachment 5314671
> View attachment 5314674
> View attachment 5314672
> View attachment 5314677
> View attachment 5314678


Please repost with pics facing the camera, close up and clear, no bends in the tags. Zipper pic is out of focus and there’s no rivet pic.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## sbaraks

muchstuff said:


> Please repost with pics facing the camera, close up and clear, no bends in the tags. Zipper pic is out of focus and there’s no rivet pic.


Thank you and so sorry - the bag is small so it was hard to get photos of the zipper, tags, etc! Here are updated photos -


----------



## sinniebunnie

Hello. This is my first Balenciaga bag. I found it at a local thrift shop. It feels expensive and the leather to my guess is lambskin. I just wanted to know if its authentic. If yes, its my best find yet.  TIA


----------



## muchstuff

sbaraks said:


> Thank you and so sorry - the bag is small so it was hard to get photos of the zipper, tags, etc! Here are updated photos -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314756
> View attachment 5314757
> View attachment 5314759
> View attachment 5314760
> View attachment 5314761
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314758


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

sinniebunnie said:


> Hello. This is my first Balenciaga bag. I found it at a local thrift shop. It feels expensive and the leather to my guess is lambskin. I just wanted to know if its authentic. If yes, its my best find yet.  TIA
> View attachment 5314796
> View attachment 5314797
> View attachment 5314798
> View attachment 5314799
> View attachment 5314800
> View attachment 5314801


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## meganfierce

Hi - I would very much appreciate someone looking at this bag. I just purchased from eBay and now I am thinking it may be inauthentic. However the seller insists that it is one of the first editions (and she has a broad history of positive reviews for vintage bags). I just want to make sure because I like the bag but I obviously don't want to keep a replica when I can open a claim. The bag is missing the strap so keep that in mind. C would indicate it is from 2004. It doesn't have the typical indicators but if it was an early edition that might not be uncommon. Thank you so much!!


----------



## Riga06

Hi guys! I’m new to these forums,but need your help to authenticate my Balenciaga mini city black ghw. Bought it at December 2019 at my local online seller. The seller has great reputations and no sign of fraud or faking their items, so I agree to bought from them.
I’m just curious because there are some things I need to make sure, like :

1. the zipper my bag had is in BB symbol (mirroring each other) I googled and didn’t find any clue about this

2. the tag inside the bag is made with leather with gold foil and it sewed all around (cannot be flipped) and the serial number is exactly at the bag of the gold foil tag (but sewed separatedly from the front tag)

these 2 is my main concerns,since I already checked the hardware,the shapes,stitching etc is quite fair and believable

please,if you have any opinion it will really help! Thank you so much aand nice to meet you all


----------



## muchstuff

meganfierce said:


> Hi - I would very much appreciate someone looking at this bag. I just purchased from eBay and now I am thinking it may be inauthentic. However the seller insists that it is one of the first editions (and she has a broad history of positive reviews for vintage bags). I just want to make sure because I like the bag but I obviously don't want to keep a replica when I can open a claim. The bag is missing the strap so keep that in mind. C would indicate it is from 2004. It doesn't have the typical indicators but if it was an early edition that might not be uncommon. Thank you so much!!


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## muchstuff

Riga06 said:


> Hi guys! I’m new to these forums,but need your help to authenticate my Balenciaga mini city black ghw. Bought it at December 2019 at my local online seller. The seller has great reputations and no sign of fraud or faking their items, so I agree to bought from them.
> I’m just curious because there are some things I need to make sure, like :
> 
> 1. the zipper my bag had is in BB symbol (mirroring each other) I googled and didn’t find any clue about this
> 
> 2. the tag inside the bag is made with leather with gold foil and it sewed all around (cannot be flipped) and the serial number is exactly at the bag of the gold foil tag (but sewed separatedly from the front tag)
> 
> these 2 is my main concerns,since I already checked the hardware,the shapes,stitching etc is quite fair and believable
> 
> please,if you have any opinion it will really help! Thank you so much aand nice to meet you all


Please see the post at top of the page for a link to photos needed. Details need to be clear, close up, facing the camera, no angles or bends in tags please.


----------



## Riga06

muchstuff said:


> Please see the post at top of the page for a link to photos needed. Details need to be clear, close up, facing the camera, no angles or bends in tags please.



oh okayy i will repost the photos, sorryy


----------



## Riga06

muchstuff said:


> Please see the post at top of the page for a link to photos needed. Details need to be clear, close up, facing the camera, no angles or bends in tags please.



hi, are these images in correct format? Hope it’s enough


----------



## Riga06

muchstuff said:


> Please see the post at top of the page for a link to photos needed. Details need to be clear, close up, facing the camera, no angles or bends in tags please.



sorry forgot to upload the tag


----------



## ksuromax

Riga06 said:


> hi, are these images in correct format? Hope it’s enough





Riga06 said:


> sorry forgot to upload the tag


Authentic


----------



## atlantis1982

A


muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Jumping in to add bag is an outlet model, just in case that's an issue for the buyer.


----------



## sbaraks

atlantis1982 said:


> A
> 
> Jumping in to add bag is an outlet model, just in case that's an issue for the buyer.


Thank you! That actually makes a lot of sense, is that why it’s a bit larger than the standard model? Thanks for the info


----------



## atlantis1982

sbaraks said:


> Thank you! That actually makes a lot of sense, is that why it’s a bit larger than the standard model? Thanks for the info


No prob!  I honestly have no idea if there's a sizing difference; outlet bags tend to just be a mishmash of color and hardware combo's that weren't made for non-outlet bags, or else a recycling of previous season colors.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Riga06

ksuromax said:


> Authentic



thank you so much! I feel like the burden is being lift up  now i finally could believe tha bag is a real one ❤️


----------



## cc_ara

Hi asking for help in authenticatating this work bag, I'm looking for this particular model the blue w giant rose gold hardware so I'm hoping it's authentic


----------



## LostInBal

cc_ara said:


> Hi asking for help in authenticatating this work bag, I'm looking for this particular model the blue w giant rose gold hardware so I'm hoping it's authentic


This one is fake.


----------



## cc_ara

LostInBal said:


> This one is fake.


Awww damn  the color is so nice, thank you!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Hello! If it seems like I've gone Bal crazy lately, well, I have.  Please help me authenticate this Balenciaga Work.

*Item Name:* 2005 Bordeaux Work
*Item Number:* n/a
*Seller ID:* Private transaction
*Link:* n/a

I am looking at this bag through a private transaction from a trustworthy source but wanted to do my due diligence before proceeding.  The owner did disclose that the bag was purchased secondhand from TRR and while in their hands, had split tassels glued, handles and corners treated by LMB, as well as some kind of conditioning treatment to the body of the bag.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

poizenisxkandee said:


> Hello! If it seems like I've gone Bal crazy lately, well, I have.  Please help me authenticate this Balenciaga Work.
> 
> *Item Name:* 2005 Bordeaux Work
> *Item Number:* n/a
> *Seller ID:* Private transaction
> *Link:* n/a
> 
> I am looking at this bag through a private transaction from a trustworthy source but wanted to do my due diligence before proceeding.  The owner did disclose that the bag was purchased secondhand from TRR and while in their hands, had split tassels glued, handles and corners treated by LMB, as well as some kind of conditioning treatment to the body of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 5317718
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317719
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317720
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317721
> 
> View attachment 5317722
> 
> View attachment 5317723
> 
> View attachment 5317726
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317728
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317731
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317738
> 
> View attachment 5317741


----------



## muchstuff

poizenisxkandee said:


> View attachment 5317742
> 
> View attachment 5317743
> 
> View attachment 5317744
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317745


Looks good to me.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

muchstuff said:


> Looks good to me.



Great, thanks for confirming!!


----------



## muchstuff

poizenisxkandee said:


> Great, thanks for confirming!!


Any time!


----------



## IntheOcean

Hi guys, I hope you're having a good weekend! I just made a very impulse purchase. To my (limited) knowledge, this baby looks good, but I don't want to start getting it back in shape without you giving me a thumbs up.  If it's authentic, do you guys know the year and season? This is a City with Giant Silver 21 hardware, correct?

Link: here


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Hi guys, I hope you're having a good weekend! I just made a very impulse purchase. To my (limited) knowledge, this baby looks good, but I don't want to start getting it back in shape without you giving me a thumbs up.  If it's authentic, do you guys know the year and season? This is a City with Giant Silver 21 hardware, correct?
> 
> Link: here
> View attachment 5319005
> View attachment 5319006
> View attachment 5319007
> View attachment 5319008
> View attachment 5319009
> View attachment 5319010
> View attachment 5319011
> View attachment 5319012
> View attachment 5319013


Authentic in my opinion. G21 was replaced with G12 in S/S 2012, and the upper case "MADE IN ITALY" started in  2011, so this would be a 2011 bag. Since black is manufactured virtually every season there's no way to tell if it's S/S or F/W.


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. G21 was replaced with G12 in S/S 2012, and the upper case "MADE IN ITALY" started in  2011, so this would be a 2011 bag. Since black is manufactured virtually every season there's no way to tell if it's S/S or F/W.


 Thank you, muchstuff! The year is good enough, I already knew about the G21 but did not know about the uppercase letters, so thanks for this information.

I'm super happy to have purchased this. It's my first Balenciaga bag and not only that, but it's in the _exact_ colorway I wanted - black with giant silver hardware. I don't mind that it's been quite heavily worn since this lowered the price quite considerably, in comparison to what Bal bags generally sell for here in my country. I already cleaned and conditioned it, the leather isn't perfect, but it's very soft and the bag slouches soooo beautifully. Can't wait to wear this baby.


----------



## cherrymay26

Pls help me authenticate my Balenciaga bag


----------



## LostInBal

cherrymay26 said:


> Pls help me authenticate my Balenciaga bag


Non authentic, sorry.


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you, muchstuff! The year is good enough, I already knew about the G21 but did not know about the uppercase letters, so thanks for this information.
> 
> I'm super happy to have purchased this. It's my first Balenciaga bag and not only that, but it's in the _exact_ colorway I wanted - black with giant silver hardware. I don't mind that it's been quite heavily worn since this lowered the price quite considerably, in comparison to what Bal bags generally sell for here in my country. I already cleaned and conditioned it, the leather isn't perfect, but it's very soft and the bag slouches soooo beautifully. Can't wait to wear this baby.


There’s some solid info in the care and maintenance threads on replacing the whipstitching in the handles if you wanted to do that!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> There’s some solid info in the care and maintenance threads on replacing the whipstitching in the handles if you wanted to do that!


I've been perusing that subforum these last couple of days, it's very informative! It's great that there's such a large community of Bal lovers here on the forum  Not sure about the whipstitching, but I will definitely do some touch-ups in the most worn areas. And another layer of conditioner wouldn't hurt either. (The shoulder strap seems to be in perfect condition, though!)


----------



## TCmummy

muchstuff said:


> Missing several pics that we need but what I see looks good and FP has a good return policy.


Hi I finally received the bag. Here are the photos.


----------



## LostInBal

TCmummy said:


> Hi I finally received the bag. Here are the photos.


Authentic in my opinion


----------



## TCmummy

LostInBal said:


> Authentic in my opinion


Oh thank you! I will proceed to cut the tag off


----------



## LostInBal

TCmummy said:


> Oh thank you! I will proceed to cut the tag off


Your welcome!


----------



## Narnanz

TCmummy said:


> Hi I finally received the bag. Here are the photos.


Silly Question...is this colour Raisin?


----------



## LostInBal

Narnanz said:


> Silly Question...is this colour Raisin?


Yes, it looks like


----------



## Narnanz

LostInBal said:


> Yes, it looks like


Thanks..I love that colour....have a First iin it.


----------



## TCmummy

Narnanz said:


> Silly Question...is this colour Raisin?


FP stated that it is Raisin. I am looking forward to collecting more purple, blue toned B bags


----------



## beata-kelly

Bought this black giant21 city. Could you please confirm that is authentic? thanks!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
hanks!


----------



## muchstuff

beata-kelly said:


> Bought this black giant21 city. Could you please confirm that is authentic? thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325131
> View attachment 5325132
> View attachment 5325133
> View attachment 5325134
> View attachment 5325135
> View attachment 5325126


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## beata-kelly

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you! Bought it from TRR and was super nervous about authenticity.


----------



## muchstuff

beata-kelly said:


> Thank you! Bought it from TRR and was super nervous about authenticity.


Enjoy!


----------



## IK288

Hi! My worst fear is buying a fake and not being aware of it so I would be VERY happy if someone could take a look at my new mini city bag that I recently bought and got authenticated from Vestiaire (although I´m aware that their authentication-process cannot be 100% trusted). I'm pretty sure it's real but since I'm not an expert by any means i thought I would ask for help here!
//Ida


----------



## minakomine

Hi there, Thank you for creating this informative and useful thread! Do you mind to authenticate :
Item Name : Balenciaga City Metalic Edge Reg, Bleu Nuit SHW

Thank you, really appreciate it!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

beata-kelly said:


> Thank you! Bought it from TRR and was super nervous about authenticity.


Enjoy!


----------



## muchstuff

IK288 said:


> Hi! My worst fear is buying a fake and not being aware of it so I would be VERY happy if someone could take a look at my new mini city bag that I recently bought and got authenticated from Vestiaire (although I´m aware that their authentication-process cannot be 100% trusted). I'm pretty sure it's real but since I'm not an expert by any means i thought I would ask for help here!
> //Ida
> View attachment 5325872
> View attachment 5325873
> View attachment 5325874
> View attachment 5325875
> View attachment 5325876
> View attachment 5325877
> View attachment 5325878
> View attachment 5325879
> View attachment 5325880


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

minakomine said:


> Hi there, Thank you for creating this informative and useful thread! Do you mind to authenticate :
> Item Name : Balenciaga City Metalic Edge Reg, Bleu Nuit SHW
> 
> Thank you, really appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325914
> View attachment 5325915
> View attachment 5325916
> View attachment 5325918
> View attachment 5325919
> View attachment 5325921
> View attachment 5325922
> View attachment 5325925
> View attachment 5325926
> View attachment 5325934


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## gameazel

Hello, could I please have this bag authenticated? Thank you very much! Please let me know if further pictures are required  

Item Name:  Balenciaga City with Gold Studs in Light Green 
Item Number: 
Seller ID: coolyogi27
Link: https://www.carousell.sg/p/balenciaga-city-with-gold-studs-in-light-green-1141810015/


----------



## muchstuff

gameazel said:


> Hello, could I please have this bag authenticated? Thank you very much! Please let me know if further pictures are required
> 
> Item Name:  Balenciaga City with Gold Studs in Light Green
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: coolyogi27
> Link: https://www.carousell.sg/p/balenciaga-city-with-gold-studs-in-light-green-1141810015/
> 
> View attachment 5326504
> View attachment 5326506
> View attachment 5326507
> View attachment 5326508
> View attachment 5326509
> View attachment 5326510
> View attachment 5326511
> View attachment 5326512


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## gameazel

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Fantastic, thank you so much for your help, @muchstuff!


----------



## muchstuff

gameazel said:


> Fantastic, thank you so much for your help, @muchstuff!


Any time.


----------



## fabshop18

Hello, could I please have this bag authenticated? Thank you very much in advance! 

The „???????????????????“ part on the card seems strange right?


----------



## muchstuff

fabshop18 said:


> Hello, could I please have this bag authenticated? Thank you very much in advance!
> 
> The „???????????????????“ part on the card seems strange right?
> 
> View attachment 5326712
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326713
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326714
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326715
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326716
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326717
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326718
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326719


Missing pics of the bale and the back of the zipper head. All pics need to be close up, clear and facing the camera. A better pic of the tag front and back wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Garrie

Hi, kindly help me authenticate this before i buy it, thanks! I asked for detailed photos from the seller and also, here’s her link.

Check out 'Balenciaga Town Rose Gold Hardware', available at PHP 37,000 on #Carousell https://carousell.app.link/UTPIeQGOJnb


----------



## muchstuff

Garrie said:


> Hi, kindly help me authenticate this before i buy it, thanks! I asked for detailed photos from the seller and also, here’s her link.
> 
> Check out 'Balenciaga Town Rose Gold Hardware', available at PHP 37,000 on #Carousell https://carousell.app.link/UTPIeQGOJnb


The bag in the link and the bag in the additional photos aren’t the same.


----------



## Garrie

Hi im so sorry, this is the correct link

Check out 'Balenciaga Mini City in Gris Fossile', available at PHP 42,000 on #Carousell https://carousell.app.link/Jwn0U2ENJnb


----------



## Garrie

muchstuff said:


> The bag in the link and the bag in the additional photos aren’t the same.



i’m so sorry this is the correct link

Check out 'Balenciaga Mini City in Gris Fossile', available at PHP 42,000 on #Carousell https://carousell.app.link/Jwn0U2ENJnb


----------



## muchstuff

Garrie said:


> i’m so sorry this is the correct link
> 
> Check out 'Balenciaga Mini City in Gris Fossile', available at PHP 42,000 on #Carousell https://carousell.app.link/Jwn0U2ENJnb


The tag pics aren't great but from what I can see I'd say authentic.


----------



## Garrie

muchstuff said:


> The tag pics aren't great but from what I can see I'd say authentic.



Thank you so much! ☺️ Have a great time! God bless!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Garrie said:


> Thank you so much! ☺ Have a great time! God bless!


Any time, you’re very welcome!


----------



## dpainter

Please help to authenticate, thank you!

Item Name: Balenciaga City 

I bought it recently on vendomeluxurybags.com. I am just wondering about authenticity, because the smell is quite different from my other (black) Balenciaga bags - a bit more chemical perhaps. I would appreciate your help!

*Front





Back



Inside label:*


*



Bale:




Rivet:





Zipper underside:





Front buckle:

*


----------



## muchstuff

dpainter said:


> Please help to authenticate, thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City
> 
> I bought it recently on vendomeluxurybags.com. I am just wondering about authenticity, because the smell is quite different from my other (black) Balenciaga bags - a bit more chemical perhaps. I would appreciate your help!
> 
> *Front
> View attachment 5331382
> 
> View attachment 5331383
> 
> 
> Back
> View attachment 5331387
> 
> 
> Inside label:*
> View attachment 5331392
> 
> *
> View attachment 5331393
> 
> 
> Bale:
> View attachment 5331394
> View attachment 5331395
> 
> 
> Rivet:
> 
> View attachment 5331396
> View attachment 5331397
> 
> 
> Zipper underside:
> 
> View attachment 5331399
> View attachment 5331400
> 
> 
> Front buckle:
> View attachment 5331401
> *


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Shellywoo

Hello,
Could anyone help me please. I have just bought an hourglass WOC but cannot find any serial numbers etc. Is this common for a WOC? I would really appreciate any thoughts on this. The dustbag is exactly same as my camera bag that i bought instore so i am a bit thrown


----------



## Shellywoo

Care card and tag


----------



## dpainter

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


thank you so much!! That's so good to hear  I've been wondering about the smell being not very leather-like (unlike my other Bals) but I guess the important thing is that the bag ticks the authenticity boxes from a visual point of view.


----------



## muchstuff

Shellywoo said:


> Care card and tag


Look inside all of the card slots. Or very carefully along the side seams. I’m not familiar with this particular bag but it’ll be there somewhere.


----------



## Shellywoo

muchstuff said:


> Look inside all of the card slots. Or very carefully along the side seams. I’m not familiar with this particular bag but it’ll be there somewhere.


You are a star  Found it in one of the card slots, thought i was going a bit crazy as hunted everywhere. Thank you


----------



## gichca21

Hello! I'm not familiar with this brand ( more of a Mulberry gal myself!) but I'm loving this style and feel a change is due...
Please could you cast your expert eyes over this one please - many thanks
G
Title :Genuine Balenciaga Classic City Bag in grey Leather
Seller :dees_8993
Item number :363732014566
Link : https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/363732014566


----------



## muchstuff

Shellywoo said:


> You are a star  Found it in one of the card slots, thought i was going a bit crazy as hunted everywhere. Thank you


If you're still looking for authentication we need good pics of the interior Balenciaga logo and the serial number tag (I know its really hard, do your best).


----------



## Shellywoo

This is the serial number, will try and get a better picture of the made in tag. The leather is so tight


----------



## Shellywoo

Hopefully this is clear enough


----------



## muchstuff

Shellywoo said:


> Hopefully this is clear enough


I don't see anything that screams fake but the pics aren't great ( I know you tried, thank you). Style and colour codes are correct.


----------



## muchstuff

gichca21 said:


> Hello! I'm not familiar with this brand ( more of a Mulberry gal myself!) but I'm loving this style and feel a change is due...
> Please could you cast your expert eyes over this one please - many thanks
> G
> Title :Genuine Balenciaga Classic City Bag in grey Leather
> Seller :dees_8993
> Item number :363732014566
> Link : https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/363732014566


Missing pics of the bale, rivet and back of the zipper head. If you can ask for them please ask that they face the camera, close up and clear. What I can see so far looks good.


----------



## Shellywoo

muchstuff said:


> Missing pics of the bale, rivet and back of the zipper head. If you can ask for them please ask that they face the camera, close up and clear. What I can see so far looks good.


Thank you so much. Yeah, its so hard trying to get a clear picture of the date code due to location of it . Appreciate your help  x


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Shellywoo said:


> Thank you so much. Yeah, its so hard trying to get a clear picture of the date code due to location of it . Appreciate your help  x


You’ve attached to  an answer to another poster.


----------



## fabshop18

muchstuff said:


> Missing pics of the bale and the back of the zipper head. All pics need to be close up, clear and facing the camera. A better pic of the tag front and back wouldn't hurt either.


Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## muchstuff

fabshop18 said:


> Thanks for letting me know!


Do you have this bag in hand? If so can you please se the link in the post in yellow at top of the page so you can see the types of photos we need? Still missing the bale, and the pics of the tag need to face the camera straight on with as little glare as possible.


----------



## muchstuff

fabshop18 said:


> Thanks for letting me know!


I asked another authenticator to have a look based on these pics, we both feel it’s authentic. No need for more pics.


----------



## reneeluvscoach

Would someone check this for me please?  It looks like there is a stud/rivet missing for the xbody strap, but they show the ring in two pix.  Would it be difficult to find a similar stud?  I would think a cobbler could replace it if the leather isn't torn. Thoughts?
BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Gold Hardware Velo Marron Cognac 652934 | FASHIONPHILE


----------



## dkatrina

Hello! I want to buy this mini city in ghw pls help me authenticate it. Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

reneeluvscoach said:


> Would someone check this for me please?  It looks like there is a stud/rivet missing for the xbody strap, but they show the ring in two pix.  Would it be difficult to find a similar stud?  I would think a cobbler could replace it if the leather isn't torn. Thoughts?
> BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Gold Hardware Velo Marron Cognac 652934 | FASHIONPHILE


Authentic in my opinion. Some of the detailed pics are missing but what I see looks good.


----------



## muchstuff

dkatrina said:


> Hello! I want to buy this mini city in ghw pls help me authenticate it. Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335869
> View attachment 5335866
> View attachment 5335867
> View attachment 5335869
> View attachment 5335870


None of the photos needed are here, please see the post at top of the page for a link showing what we need. All pics must be clear, facing the camera, no angles, no bends in tags.


----------



## Ice G

Hi!Hope you can help authenticate this Hip bag please 

Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Ice G said:


> Hi!Hope you can help authenticate this Hip bag please
> 
> Thank you so much!
> View attachment 5338228
> View attachment 5338229
> View attachment 5338230
> View attachment 5338231
> View attachment 5338232
> View attachment 5338233
> View attachment 5338234
> View attachment 5338235
> View attachment 5338236


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Ice G

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you so much!take care


----------



## muchstuff

Ice G said:


> Thank you so much!take care


Any time!


----------



## cathead87

Item: Balenciaga Work
Seller: TRR

I purchased this bag in the last year or two and never had it authenticated. I have included pics of 2 rivets.


----------



## muchstuff

cathead87 said:


> Item: Balenciaga Work
> Seller: TRR
> 
> I purchased this bag in the last year or two and never had it authenticated. I have included pics of 2 rivets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339022
> View attachment 5339023
> View attachment 5339024
> View attachment 5339025
> View attachment 5339026
> View attachment 5339027
> View attachment 5339028


Authentic in my opinion and gorgeous.


----------



## cathead87

Item: Balenciaga Work
Seller: TRR

Another bag that I purchased and never had authenticated. I have included pics of 2 rivets.

This is it for tonight.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

cathead87 said:


> Item: Balenciaga Work
> Seller: TRR
> 
> Another bag that I purchased and never had authenticated. I have included pics of 2 rivets.
> 
> This is it for tonight.
> View attachment 5339029
> View attachment 5339030
> View attachment 5339032
> View attachment 5339033
> View attachment 5339034
> View attachment 5339035
> View attachment 5339036


Authentic here as well.


----------



## cathead87

muchstuff said:


> Authentic here as well.


Thank you x2!!


----------



## muchstuff

cathead87 said:


> Thank you x2!!


My pleasure, it’s always a treat to see beautiful oldies!


----------



## Foofan

desperately need some help please, I bought a bag online second hand and it’s arrived and I have concerns.
I already have one ME City which looks completely different in terms of structure and leather. This one is meant to be from 2014 (H) but I have an ME Velo from the same time and the leather is completely different so I’m not sure if it’s a very good fake or if it’s just made of lamb instead of goat. The bag has a dusty smell, rather than leather, and the leather has no structure, it just pools and there isn’t the soft leather underneath the strap, it’s very harsh but non grained leather instead? Could someone have a look at the pictures and let me know your thoughts? Thank you


----------



## dkatrina

Hi! Can you please help me authenticate this balenciaga? I am not sure what year it was released as well if you can possibly help me also i would appreciate much since it my first balenciaga bag  Accdg to the seller this is mini city. Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Foofan said:


> desperately need some help please, I bought a bag online second hand and it’s arrived and I have concerns.
> I already have one ME City which looks completely different in terms of structure and leather. This one is meant to be from 2014 (H) but I have an ME Velo from the same time and the leather is completely different so I’m not sure if it’s a very good fake or if it’s just made of lamb instead of goat. The bag has a dusty smell, rather than leather, and the leather has no structure, it just pools and there isn’t the soft leather underneath the strap, it’s very harsh but non grained leather instead? Could someone have a look at the pictures and let me know your thoughts? Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5339218
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339219
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339220
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339221
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339222
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339223
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339226
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339227
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339228


Not authentic sorry. I hope you can return it.


----------



## muchstuff

dkatrina said:


> Hi! Can you please help me authenticate this balenciaga? I am not sure what year it was released as well if you can possibly help me also i would appreciate much since it my first balenciaga bag  Accdg to the seller this is mini city. Thank you so much!


Missing a pic of the back of the zipper head ( the logo’d side) and I need better pics of the tag. I know it’s hard but I can’t  see detail on these pics. Please post clear, close up, full size pics ( not thumbnails) and right way up please. When you repost quote your earlier post number.


----------



## Foofan

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic sorry. I hope you can return it.



Thank you so much, really appreciate your help - I've contacted the seller and sent it back now.


----------



## muchstuff

Foofan said:


> Thank you so much, really appreciate your help - I've contacted the seller and sent it back now.


Glad to hear it.


----------



## dkatrina

dkatrina said:


> Hi! Can you please help me authenticate this balenciaga? I am not sure what year it was released as well if you can possibly help me also i would appreciate much since it my first balenciaga bag  Accdg to the seller this is mini city. Thank you so much!



Hello, im sorry about that here are the other photos. I tried my best to take a pic of the back portion of the logo its kinda hard to read it even in personal. Hope this is okay thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

dkatrina said:


> Hello, im sorry about that here are the other photos. I tried my best to take a pic of the back portion of the logo its kinda hard to read it even in personal. Hope this is okay thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339843
> View attachment 5339844
> View attachment 5339846
> View attachment 5339847
> View attachment 5339848
> View attachment 5339849
> View attachment 5339850
> View attachment 5339851


Do you have a better pic of the tag front as well?


----------



## dkatrina

muchstuff said:


> Do you have a better pic of the tag front as well?



Heres the front tag and additional back 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5339859
View attachment 5339860
View attachment 5339861


----------



## dkatrina

dkatrina said:


> Hello, im sorry about that here are the other photos. I tried my best to take a pic of the back portion of the logo its kinda hard to read it even in personal. Hope this is okay thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339843
> View attachment 5339844
> View attachment 5339846
> View attachment 5339847
> View attachment 5339848
> View attachment 5339849
> View attachment 5339850
> View attachment 5339851


heres the front and back logo


----------



## muchstuff

dkatrina said:


> heres the front and back logo
> View attachment 5339870
> View attachment 5339871
> View attachment 5339872


I'm going to ask another authenticator to take a look, the tag looks like it's been stamped over so I'd like to have another opinion. Where was the bag purchased?


----------



## dkatrina

muchstuff said:


> I'm going to ask another authenticator to take a look, the tag looks like it's been stamped over so I'd like to have another opinion. Where was the bag purchased?



I purchased it from an online seller thru live selling. She is kind of well known to sell authentic bags. By the way the bags comes with these tags and from the price tag’s currency i can say it was bought here its Philippines.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

dkatrina said:


> I purchased it from an online seller thru live selling. She is kind of well known to sell authentic bags. By the way the bags comes with these tags and from the price tag’s currency i can say it was bought here its Philippines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339887


Thanks but we only count details on the bag itself, tags are too easy to swap or fake. I don't see any other details that look off but as I mentioned the tag isn't quite normal so let me get back to you.


----------



## dkatrina

Thank 


muchstuff said:


> Thanks but we only count details on the bag itself, tags are too easy to swap or fake. I don't see any other details that look off but as I mentioned the tag isn't quite normal so let me get back to you.



Thank you so much for your help. Will wait for your feedback. God bless!


----------



## LostInBal

Deleted


----------



## ksuromax

dkatrina said:


> heres the front and back logo
> View attachment 5339870
> View attachment 5339871
> View attachment 5339872





muchstuff said:


> I'm going to ask another authenticator to take a look, the tag looks like it's been stamped over so I'd like to have another opinion. Where was the bag purchased?


i would avoid this bag


----------



## Runnurse21

Hello! When someone has time, would you mind authenticating  this? I purchased it tonight from Fashionphile. If there are not enough photos to authenticate, I will repost when I receive the bag, and provide more pictures. I have never purchased from Fashionphile, and this is only my 3rd Balenciaga. Is it possible to tell me what year this is from, and if it is indeed Rouille?

I do see some worn, faded spots on the one picture, so I’m hoping I can moisturize it enough to bring some color back. I never quite know how to choose a “nice“ bag, so I thank you very much for your help!!!

Item: Balenciaga Day
Item#: 916784
Seller: Fashionphile 
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-day-hobo-rouille-916784


----------



## muchstuff

Runnurse21 said:


> Hello! When someone has time, would you mind authenticating  this? I purchased it tonight from Fashionphile. If there are not enough photos to authenticate, I will repost when I receive the bag, and provide more pictures. I have never purchased from Fashionphile, and this is only my 3rd Balenciaga. Is it possible to tell me what year this is from, and if it is indeed Rouille?
> 
> I do see some worn, faded spots on the one picture, so I’m hoping I can moisturize it enough to bring some color back. I never quite know how to choose a “nice“ bag, so I thank you very much for your help!!!
> 
> Item: Balenciaga Day
> Item#: 916784
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-day-hobo-rouille-916784


Missing a pic of the back of the zipper head but based on what I see I'd say authentic. Tough to say the colour for certain because of the lighting, I'd suggest posting it on the "ID this Bal" thread once you have it. It's pre 2011, I can tell you that.


----------



## Runnurse21

muchstuff said:


> Missing a pic of the back of the zipper head but based on what I see I'd say authentic. Tough to say the colour for certain because of the lighting, I'd suggest posting it on the "ID this Bal" thread once you have it. It's pre 2011, I can tell you that.


Thank you very much! I will post the zipper head when I receive the bag. And I didn’t know about the ID thread, so thanks a bunch! That’s awesome, and I will post there when I get it!


----------



## muchstuff

Runnurse21 said:


> Thank you very much! I will post the zipper head when I receive the bag. And I didn’t know about the ID thread, so thanks a bunch! That’s awesome, and I will post there when I get it!


My pleasure, the zipper head in this case isn’t really necessary though.


----------



## phanhsieugay

Hi! I have just bought this secondhand wallet. I’m not sure if it's authentic or not.
I can't tell which collection the wallet comes from, there's some kind of code though.
Could you check for me, please! I attached all pictures below.
Have a good day!


----------



## muchstuff

phanhsieugay said:


> Hi! I have just bought this secondhand wallet. I’m not sure if it's authentic or not.
> I can't tell which collection the wallet comes from, there's some kind of code though.
> Could you check for me, please! I attached all pictures below.
> Have a good day!


I’m afraid I can’t help you, I’m not familiar with vintage wallets. @ksuromax ?


----------



## phanhsieugay

muchstuff said:


> I’m afraid I can’t help you, I’m not familiar with vintage wallets. @ksuromax ?


Thank you @muchstuff!


----------



## muchstuff

phanhsieugay said:


> Thank you @muchstuff!


Sorry I couldn’t help!


----------



## ksuromax

phanhsieugay said:


> Hi! I have just bought this secondhand wallet. I’m not sure if it's authentic or not.
> I can't tell which collection the wallet comes from, there's some kind of code though.
> Could you check for me, please! I attached all pictures below.
> Have a good day!
> 
> View attachment 5341252
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341253
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341254
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341258
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341259
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341260
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341261
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341262
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341263
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341264
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341289
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341293





muchstuff said:


> I’m afraid I can’t help you, I’m not familiar with vintage wallets. @ksuromax ?


Sorry, i'm not familiar with this either


----------



## samfalstaff

What do you all think of this bag?
Seller: phivo
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...eather-city-balenciaga-handbag-21479030.shtml
Bag: Orange City
Notes: The underside of the tag is included in the second to last picture.

Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> What do you all think of this bag?
> Seller: phivo
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...eather-city-balenciaga-handbag-21479030.shtml
> Bag: Orange City
> Notes: The underside of the tag is included in the second to last picture.
> 
> Thanks!


That be fake, sorry.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## phanhsieugay

ksuromax said:


> Sorry, i'm not familiar with this either


Thank you @ksuromax!
I found this vintage handbag on google image having the similar zipper head to my wallet.
Could anyone tell which collection it's from or when these designs be created? Pictures are attached below.
Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> That be fake, sorry.


Yeah, something looked fishy about it. Thanks!


----------



## jsmnflwr

Hello! Looking to get this Balenciaga city authenticated.


Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga City in Taupe Grey
Link (if available): https://posh.mk/IhdZ3O2j5nb

The listing is on Poshmark from a seller https://posh.mk/PqMk1Unk5nb

thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Yeah, something looked fishy about it. Thanks!


Any time!


----------



## muchstuff

jsmnflwr said:


> Hello! Looking to get this Balenciaga city authenticated.
> 
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga City in Taupe Grey
> Link (if available): https://posh.mk/IhdZ3O2j5nb
> 
> The listing is on Poshmark from a seller https://posh.mk/PqMk1Unk5nb
> 
> thank you!


Pics aren't great for retail but it looks OK to me. F/W 2011 papyrus.


----------



## muchstuff

muchstuff said:


> Thanks but we only count details on the bag itself, tags are too easy to swap or fake. I don't see any other details that look off but as I mentioned the tag isn't quite normal so let me get back to you.


As @ksuromax mentioned, it would be best to avoid this one, there are a few inconsistencies in the tags that point towards it not being authentic.


----------



## jsmnflwr

muchstuff said:


> Pics aren't great for retail but it looks OK to me. F/W 2011 papyrus.



thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

jsmnflwr said:


> thank you!


My pleasure.


----------



## jsmnflwr

Hi! I’m on a Balenciaga hunt, and have come across another listing on Poshmark that I would appreciate getting authenticated.

Item name: Balenciaga Classic City 
Link: https://posh.mk/P2FOgSHn5nb

Thank you so much.


----------



## muchstuff

jsmnflwr said:


> Hi! I’m on a Balenciaga hunt, and have come across another listing on Poshmark that I would appreciate getting authenticated.
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Classic City
> Link: https://posh.mk/P2FOgSHn5nb
> 
> Thank you so much.


Missing too many pics, please see the post at top of the page for a link to the photos needed. The details we ask for must be clear, close up, facing the camera, no angles, no bends in tags. When you repost please post all pics full-sized, not thumbnails.


----------



## jsmnflwr

muchstuff said:


> Missing too many pics, please see the post at top of the page for a link to the photos needed. The details we ask for must be clear, close up, facing the camera, no angles, no bends in tags. When you repost please post all pics full-sized, not thumbnails.


Apologies. I’m pulling from Poshmark as I am unable to get new photos at this time. Not too familiar with Poshmark so not sure if there’s a way for the seller to send me pics on the app. I’ll suggest that we connect off the app for proper photos.  She is open to sending more but she doesn’t know how to navigate the app (nor do I, haha)

thanks!


----------



## Runnurse21

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure, the zipper head in this case isn’t really necessary though.


Thanks muchstuff!!  The help on this site is very kind ❤️


----------



## muchstuff

jsmnflwr said:


> Apologies. I’m pulling from Poshmark as I am unable to get new photos at this time. Not too familiar with Poshmark so not sure if there’s a way for the seller to send me pics on the app. I’ll suggest that we connect off the app for proper photos.  She is open to sending more but she doesn’t know how to navigate the app (nor do I, haha)
> 
> thanks!


She can just go into her listing and hit edit (near the upper right corner-ish). She can then add photos up to a certain limit. If she does so please make sure she knows what we need and make sure the exact details are close up and clear.


----------



## muchstuff

Runnurse21 said:


> Thanks muchstuff!!  The help on this site is very kind ❤


You're very welcome!


----------



## phanhsieugay

phanhsieugay said:


> Thank you @ksuromax!
> I found this vintage handbag on google image having the similar zipper head to my wallet.
> Could anyone tell which collection it's from or when these designs be created? Pictures are attached below.
> Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> View attachment 5341794
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341795
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341796
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341797
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341798
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341799


Could anyone help me identify this design?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

phanhsieugay said:


> Could anyone help me identify this design?


Sorry, I can’t help with vintage.


----------



## phanhsieugay

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, I can’t help with vintage.


Thank you!


----------



## justinep411

Hi everyone

just purchased this balenciaga motorcycle bag from the real real I wanted to get you guys opinion on whether or not it is authentic or not as I have some call out of my own I just want to be sureas this is a first purchase for me from the website REAL REAL

Warmest.
Justine


----------



## justinep411

justinep411 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> just purchased this balenciaga motorcycle bag from the real real I wanted to get you guys opinion on whether or not it is authentic or not as I have some call out of my own I just want to be sure as this is a first purchase for me from the website REAL REAL
> 
> Warmest.
> Justine


----------



## justinep411

Here is a few more
Photos that didn’t make the first round of uploads


----------



## muchstuff

justinep411 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> just purchased this balenciaga motorcycle bag from the real real I wanted to get you guys opinion on whether or not it is authentic or not as I have some call out of my own I just want to be sureas this is a first purchase for me from the website REAL REAL
> 
> Warmest.
> Justine


Hi and welcome to TPF! Please see the post at top of the page in yellow for info on this thread. There's a link to the photos needed. All details mentioned need to be clear, close up, facing the camera, no angle or bends in tags and right way up. Please post pics full-sized rather than thumbnails.


----------



## justinep411

Hello everyone


I recently purchased a bag from the website real real just purchased my first Balenciaga motorcycle bag from the website I wanted to know if there was any callouts as I have a few of my own in reference to this bag I wanted to know if it was authentic or not just to be sure as this is my first purchase with real real .



Warmest
Justine


----------



## muchstuff

justinep411 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> 
> I recently purchased a bag from the website real real just purchased my first Balenciaga motorcycle bag from the website I wanted to know if there was any callouts as I have a few of my own in reference to this bag I wanted to know if it was authentic or not just to be sure as this is my first purchase with real real .
> 
> 
> 
> Warmest
> Justine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342498
> View attachment 5342487
> View attachment 5342488
> View attachment 5342489
> View attachment 5342490
> View attachment 5342491
> View attachment 5342492
> View attachment 5342493
> View attachment 5342494
> View attachment 5342495
> View attachment 5342496
> View attachment 5342497
> View attachment 5342498
> View attachment 5342487
> View attachment 5342488
> View attachment 5342489
> View attachment 5342490
> View attachment 5342491
> View attachment 5342492
> View attachment 5342493
> View attachment 5342494
> View attachment 5342495
> View attachment 5342496
> View attachment 5342497
> View attachment 5342498
> View attachment 5342487
> View attachment 5342488
> View attachment 5342489
> View attachment 5342490
> View attachment 5342491
> View attachment 5342492
> View attachment 5342493
> View attachment 5342494
> View attachment 5342495
> View attachment 5342496
> View attachment 5342497
> View attachment 5342498
> View attachment 5342487
> View attachment 5342488
> View attachment 5342489
> View attachment 5342490
> View attachment 5342491
> View attachment 5342492
> View attachment 5342493
> View attachment 5342494
> View attachment 5342495
> View attachment 5342496
> View attachment 5342497
> View attachment 5342498


Sorry but could you please repost one copy of each photo only and have them all right way up. Please look at the photos in the link as mentioned for examples, we don't want to be rotating all of your photos before we look at them.


----------



## keofishie

hi! wondering if any bal gurus out there could do me a favor and please help authenticate this bag 

*item name:* it's listed as "agneau classic hardware city black" - i'm not an expert by any means, but from my research, it definitely doesn't look like agneau to me? it looks more like calfskin or even chevre(?!)

*link:* https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-black-943801

*pictures: *these are most of the pictures from the listing - there wasn't a dedicated photo of them, but you can kind of see the rivet on the back of the handle in the first 2 pictures (i attached 2 zoomed in + brighter photos of the rivets at the end, if you wanted to get a bit of a better look - not sure if it helps but thought i'd include anyway!). there also wasn't a picture of the back of the zipper, so i understand if you can't say if the bag is 100% authentic or not without that. just wanted to get another (more educated) opinion on this bag! TIA


----------



## justinep411

Hi 

yes sorry about that attach below are the right side up photos


----------



## muchstuff

justinep411 said:


> Hi
> 
> yes sorry about that attach below are the right side up photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342509
> View attachment 5342510
> View attachment 5342511
> View attachment 5342512
> View attachment 5342513
> View attachment 5342514
> View attachment 5342515
> View attachment 5342516
> View attachment 5342517
> View attachment 5342518
> View attachment 5342519
> View attachment 5342520


Could I get a clearer look at the word "FABRIQUE" on the tag back please?


----------



## justinep411

Yes attached is a closer look


----------



## justinep411

muchstuff said:


> Could I get a clearer look at the word "FABRIQUE" on the tag back please?


----------



## justinep411

justinep411 said:


> Yea of course here is a closer
> Look


----------



## muchstuff

keofishie said:


> hi! wondering if any bal gurus out there could do me a favor and please help authenticate this bag
> 
> *item name:* it's listed as "agneau classic hardware city black" - i'm not an expert by any means, but from my research, it definitely doesn't look like agneau to me? it looks more like calfskin or even chevre(?!)
> 
> *link:* https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-black-943801
> 
> *pictures: *these are most of the pictures from the listing - there wasn't a dedicated photo of them, but you can kind of see the rivet on the back of the handle in the first 2 pictures (i attached 2 zoomed in + brighter photos of the rivets at the end, if you wanted to get a bit of a better look - not sure if it helps but thought i'd include anyway!). there also wasn't a picture of the back of the zipper, so i understand if you can't say if the bag is 100% authentic or not without that. just wanted to get another (more educated) opinion on this bag! TIA
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342439
> View attachment 5342440
> View attachment 5342441
> View attachment 5342442
> View attachment 5342443
> View attachment 5342444
> View attachment 5342445
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342500
> View attachment 5342501


I think it's chevre from the S/S 2013 holiday collection. @ksuromax , your thoughts?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

justinep411 said:


> View attachment 5342779


Thanks, I got it. Will get back to you.


----------



## keofishie

muchstuff said:


> I think it's chevre from the S/S 2013 holiday collection. @ksuromax , your thoughts?


thank you for taking the time to check! i had a feeling it was too, and i think someone else here did as well haha - it sold in less than an hour of me posting (while the listing has been up for weeks! a coincidence? maybeee). i had a feeling that would happen tbh, but hopefully it went to someone who will love it as much as i would have. i guess it just wasn't meant to be for me


----------



## muchstuff

keofishie said:


> thank you for taking the time to check! i had a feeling it was too, and i think someone else here did as well haha - it sold in less than an hour of me posting (while the listing has been up for weeks! a coincidence? maybeee). i had a feeling that would happen tbh, but hopefully it went to someone who will love it as much as i would have. i guess it just wasn't meant to be for me


That’s happened to me more than once too!


----------



## gameazel

Hello, could I please have this bag authenticated? Thank you very much! Please let me know if further pictures are required  

Item Name: Authentic balenciage mini 
Item Number: 
Seller ID: everyday18
Link: https://www.carousell.sg/p/authentic-balenciage-mini-1146923013/


----------



## muchstuff

gameazel said:


> Hello, could I please have this bag authenticated? Thank you very much! Please let me know if further pictures are required
> 
> Item Name: Authentic balenciage mini
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: everyday18
> Link: https://www.carousell.sg/p/authentic-balenciage-mini-1146923013/
> 
> View attachment 5343020
> View attachment 5343022
> View attachment 5343025
> View attachment 5343026
> View attachment 5343029
> View attachment 5343030
> View attachment 5343031
> View attachment 5343032
> View attachment 5343033
> View attachment 5343034
> View attachment 5343035


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## justinep411

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I got it. Will get back to you.


Ok great.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I think it's chevre from the S/S 2013 holiday collection. @ksuromax , your thoughts?


yes, leather texture looks like new chevre, and brushed gold hw fits right in!


----------



## gameazel

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Fantastic, thank you so much @muchstuff, again!


----------



## muchstuff

gameazel said:


> Fantastic, thank you so much @muchstuff, again!


My pleasure.


----------



## muchstuff

justinep411 said:


> Ok great.


A couple of the other authenticators have looked at this bag as well. I'm afraid we can't help you, there are some inconsistencies in the tag the don't make me comfortable giving an opinion. There are authentic bags that have some inconsistent details at times.  We're working with photos only and without having the bag in hand can't say for certain one way or the other, sorry.


----------



## XYZ8

Hello, could I please have this bag authenticated? Thank you so much!

Item Name: Balenciaga Classic City
Item Number:
Seller ID: Ina (on ebay)
Link: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/balenciaga-classic-city/1998972565-156-9505?


----------



## muchstuff

XYZ8 said:


> Hello, could I please have this bag authenticated? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic City
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: Ina (on ebay)
> Link: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/balenciaga-classic-city/1998972565-156-9505?
> 
> View attachment 5344006
> View attachment 5344007
> View attachment 5344008
> View attachment 5344009
> View attachment 5344010
> View attachment 5344011
> View attachment 5344012
> View attachment 5344013


We need a better pic of the tag front and one of the back as well. Please ask for ones with no glare. They need to be facing the camera, no angles, and posted right way up, full sized. If you repost please quote your original post number.


----------



## XYZ8

Thanks, I try to get the pictures!


----------



## evencrackasmile

I'd like to authenticate a used bag I bought from the Internet. If you could help me so I can decide whether to keep or return this bag, I'd very much appreciate it.



If you need any more photos, please let me know. Thank you!














Item Name: Balenciaga black/off white floral toile and leather city bag


----------



## Lorr74

Hi could anyone tell  me if this is a genuine balenciaga I picked it up for 5 quid in a local charity shop I know it's unlikely  to be genuine but thought I'd check as it's lovely soft leather has the 925 stamped in the corner of metal plate  stichings nice ect so if anyone could let me know that be greatly  appreciated if you want any more pics let me know thanks in advance


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## LostInBal

Lorr74 said:


> Hi could anyone tell  me if this is a genuine balenciaga I picked it up for 5 quid in a local charity shop I know it's unlikely  to be genuine but thought I'd check as it's lovely soft leather has the 925 stamped in the corner of metal plate  stichings nice ect so if anyone could let me know that be greatly  appreciated if you want any more pics let me know thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 5344162
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344163
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344164
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344165
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344168
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344173
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344178
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344181
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344182
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344183
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344184
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344185


It’s fake, sorry.


----------



## LostInBal

Authentic 


evencrackasmile said:


> I'd like to authenticate a used bag I bought from the Internet. If you could help me so I can decide whether to keep or return this bag, I'd very much appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> If you need any more photos, please let me know. Thank you!
> View attachment 5344062
> View attachment 5344065
> View attachment 5344066
> View attachment 5344067
> View attachment 5344068
> View attachment 5344069
> View attachment 5344070
> View attachment 5344071
> View attachment 5344072
> View attachment 5344073
> View attachment 5344074
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga black/off white floral toile and leather city bag


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## peacebabe

Look fine. No red flag



evencrackasmile said:


> I'd like to authenticate a used bag I bought from the Internet. If you could help me so I can decide whether to keep or return this bag, I'd very much appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> If you need any more photos, please let me know. Thank you!
> View attachment 5344062
> View attachment 5344065
> View attachment 5344066
> View attachment 5344067
> View attachment 5344068
> View attachment 5344069
> View attachment 5344070
> View attachment 5344071
> View attachment 5344072
> View attachment 5344073
> View attachment 5344074
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga black/off white floral toile and leather city bag


----------



## peacebabe

Lorr74 said:


> Hi could anyone tell  me if this is a genuine balenciaga I picked it up for 5 quid in a local charity shop I know it's unlikely  to be genuine but thought I'd check as it's lovely soft leather has the 925 stamped in the corner of metal plate  stichings nice ect so if anyone could let me know that be greatly  appreciated if you want any more pics let me know thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 5344162
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344163
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344164
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344165
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344168
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344173
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344178
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344181
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344182
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344183
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344184
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344185


This is non authentic


----------



## peacebabe

LostInBal said:


> It’s fake, sorry.


Im so sorry, i missed you out your comment !


----------



## evencrackasmile

LostInBal said:


> Authentic
> 
> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you so much for taking the time to look it over


----------



## evencrackasmile

peacebabe said:


> Look fine. No red flag


Thank ypu so much means a lot. Did you know what year this balenciaga made? Because there is no alphabet stamp, just numbers only


----------



## muchstuff

evencrackasmile said:


> Thank ypu so much means a lot. Did you know what year this balenciaga made? Because there is no alphabet stamp, just numbers only


2006 I believe.


----------



## XYZ8

XYZ8 said:


> Hello, could I please have this bag authenticated? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic City
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: Ina (on ebay)
> Link: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/balenciaga-classic-city/1998972565-156-9505?
> 
> View attachment 5344006
> View attachment 5344007
> View attachment 5344008
> View attachment 5344009
> View attachment 5344010
> View attachment 5344011
> View attachment 5344012
> View attachment 5344013






This is the back tag, the new photo from the front was worse than the ine


----------



## XYZ8

Don't know, if anyone can see my latest post. (so sorry, I'm completely new to this stuff)
This is the back tag, the new photo from the front was worse than the one above.


----------



## muchstuff

XYZ8 said:


> Don't know, if anyone can see my latest post. (so sorry, I'm completely new to this stuff)
> This is the back tag, the new photo from the front was worse than the one above.
> 
> View attachment 5344860
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344861


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## XYZ8

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

XYZ8 said:


> Thank you so much for your help!


My pleasure!


----------



## Clairen4

Hello, I’m hoping for some help authenticating this bag I just purchased online from a reputable store. This is my first  Bal so any help would be appreciated; the stitching on the handle is throwing me off and I can’t  find any close up images of the handles from a twin bag for comparison.

Name:Balenciaga Metallic Edge City. Bleu Roi 2015









						Balenciaga Bleu Roi Grained Leather Metallic Edge Motorcycle City Bag
					

This beautiful Balenciaga Bleu Roi Chevre Leather Metallic Edge Motorcycle City Bag from  2015 (F stamp) has a chic shape that is made of stunning shiny grained-goatskin leather, with rare and hard to find Metallic Edge detailing. The Metallic Edge features metal edge buckle detailing with...




					www.yoogiscloset.com


----------



## muchstuff

Clairen4 said:


> Hello, I’m hoping for some help authenticating this bag I just purchased online from a reputable store. This is my first  Bal so any help would be appreciated; the stitching on the handle is throwing me off and I can’t  find any close up images of the handles from a twin bag for comparison.
> 
> Name:Balenciaga Metallic Edge City. Bleu Roi 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Bleu Roi Grained Leather Metallic Edge Motorcycle City Bag
> 
> 
> This beautiful Balenciaga Bleu Roi Chevre Leather Metallic Edge Motorcycle City Bag from  2015 (F stamp) has a chic shape that is made of stunning shiny grained-goatskin leather, with rare and hard to find Metallic Edge detailing. The Metallic Edge features metal edge buckle detailing with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yoogiscloset.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5349572
> 
> 
> View attachment 5349575
> 
> 
> View attachment 5349578
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5349582
> 
> 
> View attachment 5349584
> 
> 
> View attachment 5349587
> 
> 
> View attachment 5349588
> 
> 
> View attachment 5349591
> 
> 
> View attachment 5349592
> 
> 
> View attachment 5349594
> 
> 
> View attachment 5349595
> 
> 
> View attachment 5349597


The tag's not easy to read but based on what I can see I'd say you're fine.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Clairen4

muchstuff said:


> The tag's not easy to read but based on what I can see I'd say you're fine.


Thank you, thank you you, thank you!!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Clairen4 said:


> Thank you, thank you you, thank you!!!!!


My pleasure.


----------



## bubu123

Hello, need a favor to authenticate this Balenciaga City bag. Your input is much appreciated! Thank you!!

Item Name: Balenciaga Classic City
Seller ID: xohpreloved (Carousell)
Link: https://www.carousell.com.my/p/1138...J0UssKNDLyczL1i/ItMhI8XQNyMxPAgCrJV58JgAAAA==


----------



## muchstuff

bubu123 said:


> Hello, need a favor to authenticate this Balenciaga City bag. Your input is much appreciated! Thank you!!
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic City
> Seller ID: xohpreloved (Carousell)
> Link: https://www.carousell.com.my/p/1138345981?_branch_match_id=1025257406787401283&utm_source=share-native&utm_campaign=share-listing&utm_medium=sharing&_branch_referrer=H4sIAAAAAAAAA8soKSkottLXT04syi8tTs3J0UssKNDLyczL1i/ItMhI8XQNyMxPAgCrJV58JgAAAA==
> 
> View attachment 5349801
> View attachment 5349802
> View attachment 5349803
> View attachment 5349804
> View attachment 5349805
> View attachment 5349806
> View attachment 5349807
> View attachment 5349808
> View attachment 5349809
> View attachment 5349810


Missing good close up pics of the bale, rivet and back of the zipper head. Please quote original post number if you repost.


----------



## newtobalworld

These are the pictures that the seller has provided me. I hope that it is real. Thank you very much for your help


----------



## muchstuff

jlsfddsjkfjsdkfkdskfldkgl said:


> These are the pictures that the seller has provided me. I hope that it is real. Thank you very much for your help
> View attachment 5350215
> View attachment 5350216
> View attachment 5350217
> View attachment 5350218
> View attachment 5350219
> View attachment 5350220


Authentic in my opinion. Faded, which is consistent with some 06 bags.


----------



## newtobalworld

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. Faded, which is consistent with some 06 bags.


Thank you so much for kind help


----------



## muchstuff

jlsfddsjkfjsdkfkdskfldkgl said:


> Thank you so much for kind help


Any time!


----------



## fuzbcuz

Giant Brogues in color Greige


----------



## muchstuff

fuzbcuz said:


> Giant Brogues in color Greige
> 
> View attachment 5350503
> View attachment 5350504
> View attachment 5350505
> View attachment 5350508
> View attachment 5350509
> View attachment 5350510
> View attachment 5350511
> View attachment 5350512


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Roxy717

Thanks in advance! I need help reading my new purse code. I bought it through Poshmark. It came with 2 different tags inside the bag. And I think it’s a mini papier A6 not A4. Hope you can help me. 
Code is 370926•7112•Z•1669

Item name: Balenciaga mini papier a4
Item number: 
Seller ID:Caleighcattt
Link: https://posh.mk/Akk10zb3kob


----------



## muchstuff

Roxy717 said:


> Thanks in advance! I need help reading my new purse code. I bought it through Poshmark. It came with 2 different tags inside the bag. And I think it’s a mini papier A6 not A4. Hope you can help me.
> Code is 370926•7112•Z•1669
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga mini papier a4
> Item number:
> Seller ID:Caleighcattt
> Link: https://posh.mk/Akk10zb3kob


370926 is the style code for an A6.


----------



## Roxy717

muchstuff said:


> 370926 is the style code for an A6.


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Roxy717 said:


> Thank you!


My pleasure.


----------



## cmb16

Could I please have this city bag authenticated? Much appreciated


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

cmb16 said:


> Could I please have this city bag authenticated? Much appreciated


Missing a good pic of the bale (flat and facing the camera), missing the rivet. The lighting isn't very good in these pics, please repost better pics of the tag without glare on the front and the whole tag on the back, there should be another line at the bottom that's not showing. When you repost please quote your original post number and post all pics full-sized, not thumbnails.


----------



## cmb16

Original post number: #19545 

I apologize for the poor quality of these pictures, they are being sent to me by the seller. I have attached pictures of the bale and rivet. Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

cmb16 said:


> Original post number: #19545
> 
> I apologize for the poor quality of these pictures, they are being sent to me by the seller. I have attached pictures of the bale and rivet. Thank you!


These details look OK to me but there's no improved pic of the tag. All I can say is the details I can see look OK.


----------



## dalenas

Hello there!
Just hoping to get this bag authenticated 

Bag Name: Balenciaga Giant City Bag 
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/325098792955?hash=item4bb165e7fb:g:vasAAOSw~ddh5mGH&frcectupt=true
Seller: rosaliasale 
Let me know if anything else is needed. Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

dalenas said:


> Hello there!
> Just hoping to get this bag authenticated
> 
> Bag Name: Balenciaga Giant City Bag
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/325098792955?hash=item4bb165e7fb:g:vasAAOSw~ddh5mGH&frcectupt=true
> Seller: rosaliasale
> Let me know if anything else is needed. Thank you!


Please see the post at top the page in yellow for a link to photos needed. All must be close up, facing the camera, clear, no angles or bends in tags.


----------



## Kmora

Hello authenticators,

I need help authenticating this bag that I have bought 

I believe it is a black Shrug, but it was listed as a Day (which I know it isn’t).







The tag was extremely hard to
 since the leather seems to reflect all light there is. I did my best, please tell me if I need to re-take them.


----------



## muchstuff

Kmora said:


> Hello authenticators,
> 
> I need help authenticating this bag that I have bought
> 
> I believe it is a black Shrug, but it was listed as a Day (which I know it isn’t).
> 
> View attachment 5355392
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355387
> 
> 
> The tag was extremely hard to
> since the leather seems to reflect all light there is. I did my best, please tell me if I need to re-take them.
> 
> View attachment 5355388
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355389
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355391
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355390
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355394
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355395
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355396
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355393


Great tags pics, thanks. Yes it’s a Shrug and authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Kmora

muchstuff said:


> Great tags pics, thanks. Yes it’s a Shrug and authentic in my opinion.


Thank you for your help 

I might have some more things coming soon. Feels like I am coming back to life again after the pandemic


----------



## muchstuff

Kmora said:


> Thank you for your help
> 
> I might have some more things coming soon. Feels like I am coming back to life again after the pandemic


My pleasure!


----------



## ffatmeow

Hi everyone, I found out this forum after I got this bag…I really need some help here to authenticate this bag. Can someone please help me.
Thanks in advance.
I bought from this link:
Check out 'Authenti Balenciaga mini City', available at S$2,000 on #Carousell https://carousell.app.link/s3oMH2qguob
Seller account: https://carousell.app.link/xo99w7Dguob
She has very good review and she is a very nice in person too. One thing is I try do check by the series on the bag but no any information. Please help me. Appreciate a lot


----------



## Kmora

Hello again,

I found a bag on a pre-loved site and this might be a challenge. I have not bought the bag (yet) and I do know these pictures are not enough for an authentication, but I wonder if there is any possibility this bag could be a real thing? Or is it an obvious fake?
I have never seen this style in the forum before.

Here are the few pictures that are available:


----------



## muchstuff

Kmora said:


> Hello again,
> 
> I found a bag on a pre-loved site and this might be a challenge. I have not bought the bag (yet) and I do know these pictures are not enough for an authentication, but I wonder if there is any possibility this bag could be a real thing? Or is it an obvious fake?
> I have never seen this style in the forum before.
> 
> Here are the few pictures that are available:
> View attachment 5356315
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356316
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356311
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356310
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356312
> 
> View attachment 5356319


It’s an old style but in my opinion it’s authentic. Keep in mind I don’t have a lot to work with, it would be nice to see the back of the tag, but if it was a bag I wanted I would be comfortable enough with what I see to purchase.
EDIT: I had a similar smaller version, the one you’re looking at is quite large I believe.


----------



## Kmora

muchstuff said:


> It’s an old style but in my opinion it’s authentic. Keep in mind I don’t have a lot to work with, it would be nice to see the back of the tag, but if it was a bag I wanted I would be comfortable enough with what I see to purchase.
> EDIT: I had a similar smaller version, the one you’re looking at is quite large I believe.
> 
> View attachment 5356358



Thank you once again! And the picture is great help
The bag looks very good on you - may I ask you why you sold it?


----------



## muchstuff

Kmora said:


> Thank you once again! And the picture is great help
> The bag looks very good on you - may I ask you why you sold it?


Just a little smaller than I’d like, but it was a tough decision.


----------



## blueworld

Hello all, I'm looking for help authenticating this bag. I've checked in on this forum many times over the years, but have never actually posted here. I thought I already had an account made, but couldn't find it, so just made a new one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

blueworld said:


> Hello all, I'm looking for help authenticating this bag. I've checked in on this forum many times over the years, but have never actually posted here. I thought I already had an account made, but couldn't find it, so just made a new one. Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 5357493
> View attachment 5357494
> View attachment 5357495
> View attachment 5357498
> View attachment 5357499
> View attachment 5357502
> View attachment 5357503
> View attachment 5357504
> View attachment 5357505
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357506


Thanks for the good pics, authentic in my opinion.


----------



## ffatmeow

ffatmeow said:


> Hi everyone, I found out this forum after I got this bag…I really need some help here to authenticate this bag. Can someone please help me.
> Thanks in advance.
> I bought from this link:
> Check out 'Authenti Balenciaga mini City', available at S$2,000 on #Carousell https://carousell.app.link/s3oMH2qguob
> Seller account: https://carousell.app.link/xo99w7Dguob
> She has very good review and she is a very nice in person too. One thing is I try do check by the series on the bag but no any information. Please help me. Appreciate a lot


Hi everyone!! Any Balover can help me with my topic. Appreciate!


----------



## blueworld

muchstuff said:


> Thanks for the good pics, authentic in my opinion.


Thanks for your time and help. I was leaning that way too from owning a few other bal bags and just being a fan and trying to learn about them over the years. It's really nice to get a second opinion from someone who has a lot more knowledge and experience, though - even if it's still not considered an "official" authentication. I really appreciate it. Makes me feel better about it.


----------



## LostInBal

deleted


----------



## muchstuff

blueworld said:


> Thanks for your time and help. I was leaning that way too from owning a few other bal bags and just being a fan and trying to learn about them over the years. It's really nice to get a second opinion from someone who has a lot more knowledge and experience, though - even if it's still not considered an "official" authentication. I really appreciate it. Makes me feel better about it.


Any time!


----------



## muchstuff

ffatmeow said:


> Hi everyone!! Any Balover can help me with my topic. Appreciate!


Sorry I missed your post, authentic in my opinion.


----------



## B-Town

Hi, all! I always loved the City bags but never bought one when they were newer (they were out of my price range when I was in my early 20s/early career). I still love them and don't care about "it" bag status, but read that the original/old City was phased out and only the Neo city was going to be continue to be made and sold. I don't like the shape of that one as much so decided to look for one on Rebag in excellent used condition.

Anyway, I bought this one and can return it if need be, but would love to have someone knowledgeable take a look if possible:

Balenciaga City Classic Studs Bag Leather Medium Black 1278151 (rebag.com) 

Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

B-Town said:


> Hi, all! I always loved the City bags but never bought one when they were newer (they were out of my price range when I was in my early 20s/early career). I still love them and don't care about "it" bag status, but read that the original/old City was phased out and only the Neo city was going to be continue to be made and sold. I don't like the shape of that one as much so decided to look for one on Rebag in excellent used condition.
> 
> Anyway, I bought this one and can return it if need be, but would love to have someone knowledgeable take a look if possible:
> 
> Balenciaga City Classic Studs Bag Leather Medium Black 1278151 (rebag.com)
> 
> Thank you!


Missing pretty much all necessary pics. See post at top of the page for a link to photos needed.


----------



## ffatmeow

muchstuff said:


> Sorry I missed your post, authentic in my opinion.



Thanks for your reply
May I ask the code “Z” is which year? Cause last owner only have a leather swap go a long with this bag. No bag info card.


----------



## muchstuff

ffatmeow said:


> Thanks for your reply
> May I ask the code “Z” is which year? Cause last owner only have a leather swap go a long with this bag. No bag info card.


S/S 2018.


----------



## ffatmeow

muchstuff said:


> S/S 2018.


Thanks Ad. Have a good day


----------



## alexxjamesx

Item Name: Black Balenciaga Mini City with Gold Hardware
Item Number: idk! not the serial number right..
Seller ID: none
Link: none 

Hi all just bought this bag from someone here in LA wanted to be sure its real, I can't seem to find any Mini City's online that have the B's on the zippers (This bag has B's on all zippers) and have gold serial numbers. Bag feels heavy AF and the stitching seems GOOD. Help!

Seller said bag was purchased a few years ago was wondering if anyone could tell me the year if it is real?


----------



## alexxjamesx

More pics!


----------



## alexxjamesx

^Bag might be the "Balenciaga’s Bal Met Mini City"?


----------



## muchstuff

alexxjamesx said:


> More pics!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358239
> View attachment 5358242
> View attachment 5358243
> View attachment 5358244
> View attachment 5358246
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358240
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358241


Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2018 metallic edge mini City.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## alexxjamesx

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2018 metallic edge mini City.


You are the latest and greatest my friend. THANK YOU, for clearing my mind. I think what threw me off was the additional gold trim around the bottom buckles of the bag and i just found out it is composed of goat skin, which explains why it isn’t smooth like the regular city bags!


----------



## muchstuff

alexxjamesx said:


> You are the latest and greatest my friend. THANK YOU, for clearing my mind. I think what threw me off was the additional gold trim around the bottom buckles of the bag and i just found out it is composed of goat skin, which explains why it isn’t smooth like the regular city bags!


You’re welcome, enjoy!


----------



## Isabel_Pan

Hi there, I'm looking to authenticate this Balenciaga First with pewter hardware, bought second hand on ebay but the bag is from 2003. 

Hope my photos are ok. Thanks in advance.

Item Name: Stunning Balenciaga 2003 D Tag Black Leather Pewter Hardware First
Item Number: 294823538670
Seller ID: stewkaren007
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stunning...=p2349624.m2548.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## muchstuff

Isabel_Pan said:


> Hi there, I'm looking to authenticate this Balenciaga First with pewter hardware, bought second hand on ebay but the bag is from 2003.
> 
> Hope my photos are ok. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Stunning Balenciaga 2003 D Tag Black Leather Pewter Hardware First
> Item Number: 294823538670
> Seller ID: stewkaren007
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stunning...=p2349624.m2548.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Isabel_Pan

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.



Thank You


----------



## PurseChick77

Hi there!  I just bought this Balenciaga First on ebay and would love to have it authenticated. 

Item Name:  Authentic BALENCIAGA Classic The First 2Way Hand Bag Leather Brown F6210
Item Number: 115300399465
Seller ID: next-innovation
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0

Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

S


Isabel_Pan said:


> Thank You


Any time!


----------



## muchstuff

PurseChick77 said:


> Hi there!  I just bought this Balenciaga First on ebay and would love to have it authenticated.
> 
> Item Name:  Authentic BALENCIAGA Classic The First 2Way Hand Bag Leather Brown F6210
> Item Number: 115300399465
> Seller ID: next-innovation
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0
> 
> Thank you!


None of the needed photos are in the listing. Please see the post at top of the page for a link to pics needed. When you have the bag you can repost and we’ll take a look.


----------



## beata-kelly

Please authenticate this Balenciaga city


----------



## muchstuff

beata-kelly said:


> Please authenticate this Balenciaga city


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## beata-kelly

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


thank you


----------



## muchstuff

beata-kelly said:


> thank you


 Any time!


----------



## B-Town

muchstuff said:


> Missing pretty much all necessary pics. See post at top of the page for a link to photos needed.



Thank you for taking the time to look--I will take and post my own pics once the bag is actually delivered!


----------



## muchstuff

B-Town said:


> Thank you for taking the time to look--I will take and post my own pics once the bag is actually delivered!


----------



## Kmora

Hello again! 

I have now bought a Balenciaga leather motorcycle jacket  
Are you able to authenticate clothes? If not, could you please see if there are any obvious red flags?

I tried to takes photos of details, but there are not so many things to use for authentication.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Kmora

Hello (again),

Here comes purchase 2 of 3 that needs authentication Once again I am unsure of what is needed but I have tried taking photos of everything that might be interesting. I have my doubts actually, but hopefully I am wrong.

Mini mini first


----------



## Kmora

Hello (again ),

Last but not least, my final purchase for today.

Balenciaga Oval Clutch in Ink


----------



## chyhea93

Hi everyone!
I just wanted to ask for those who own hourglass bag, does it have a serial code, and where does it normally locate at? Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

.


----------



## muchstuff

Kmora said:


> Hello (again ),
> 
> Last but not least, my final purchase for today.
> 
> Balenciaga Oval Clutch in Ink
> 
> View attachment 5359920
> 
> View attachment 5359921
> View attachment 5359922
> 
> View attachment 5359925
> 
> View attachment 5359923
> 
> View attachment 5359924
> 
> View attachment 5359926
> 
> View attachment 5359927
> 
> View attachment 5359930
> 
> View attachment 5359928
> 
> View attachment 5359929


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

Kmora said:


> Hello again!
> 
> I have now bought a Balenciaga leather motorcycle jacket
> Are you able to authenticate clothes? If not, could you please see if there are any obvious red flags?
> 
> I tried to takes photos of details, but there are not so many things to use for authentication.
> 
> View attachment 5359894
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359895
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359896
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359897
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359898
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359899
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359900
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359901
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359902


Check with the gals over here...

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-super-cool-moto-leather-jacket-club.518688/


----------



## muchstuff

chyhea93 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I just wanted to ask for those who own hourglass bag, does it have a serial code, and where does it normally locate at? Thank you!


I'm not that familiar with the hourglass but check inside the zipped pocket if there is one. Or down a side seam.


----------



## muchstuff

Kmora said:


> Hello (again),
> 
> Here comes purchase 2 of 3 that needs authentication Once again I am unsure of what is needed but I have tried taking photos of everything that might be interesting. I have my doubts actually, but hopefully I am wrong.
> 
> Mini mini first
> View attachment 5359906
> View attachment 5359913
> View attachment 5359914
> View attachment 5359908
> View attachment 5359909
> View attachment 5359907
> View attachment 5359919
> View attachment 5359917
> View attachment 5359918
> View attachment 5359916
> View attachment 5359910
> View attachment 5359911


Hmmm, I don't recognize the zipper logo although I don't see anything else that raises flags. Does anyone have a mini with this zipper head?


----------



## Kmora

muchstuff said:


> Hmmm, I don't recognize the zipper logo although I don't see anything else that raises flags. Does anyone have a mini with this zipper head?



Yes! This was exactly my doubt. Everything looks like other mini mini First that I have found pictures of - but there are zero pictured of the zipper head (it isn’t too easy to bend the zipper) and I thought Balenciaga always used Lampo zippers.

I know @CeeJay owns one or many MMF


----------



## muchstuff

Kmora said:


> Yes! This was exactly my doubt. Everything looks like other mini mini First that I have found pictures of - but there are zero pictured of the zipper head (it isn’t too easy to bend the zipper) and I thought Balenciaga always used Lampo zippers.
> 
> I know @CeeJay owns one or many MMF


I had one and it was a Lampo as I recall. The star stamp on the interior is one that Bal used to indicate a staff gift or purchase but the zipper head is really throwing me.


----------



## dittansikte

Hey friends!

Does anyone know if this wallet on chain or clutch on chain is authentic? Can't seem to find anything on it. Any help is appreciated ❤️


----------



## muchstuff

dittansikte said:


> Hey friends!
> 
> Does anyone know if this wallet on chain or clutch on chain is authentic? Can't seem to find anything on it. Any help is appreciated ❤
> 
> View attachment 5361996
> View attachment 5361997
> View attachment 5361999
> View attachment 5362000
> View attachment 5362002
> View attachment 5362003
> View attachment 5362004


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## janecm

Please help me with authenticating this Balenciaga Le Cagole XS! I bought this off of Depop and received it today. While the seller claims they only sell authentic items, I’m still very on edge and recently have felt confident that it’s not authentic for multiple reasons. It also has a strong plasticity/chemical smell.  Their account hat been deleted and so has the listing been, so I’m not able to link to it here. Just need a confirmation so I can file a claim against the seller!


----------



## muchstuff

janecm said:


> Please help me with authenticating this Balenciaga Le Cagole XS! I bought this off of Depop and received it today. While the seller claims they only sell authentic items, I’m still very on edge and recently have felt confident that it’s not authentic for multiple reasons. It also has a strong plasticity/chemical smell.  Their account hat been deleted and so has the listing been, so I’m not able to link to it here. Just need a confirmation so I can file a claim against the seller!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5362375


I'll start by saying I'm not an expert on Le Cagole. Can you please take another photo of the interior tag fully facing the camera with as little glare as possible? Also pics of the back of the zipper head and the rivet holding the handle on?


----------



## janecm

muchstuff said:


> I'll start by saying I'm not an expert on Le Cagole. Can you please take another photo of the interior tag fully facing the camera with as little glare as possible? Also pics of the back of the zipper head and the rivet holding the handle on?



Taken a few more pictures of the interior tag and serial number, hope these are better! The tag with the serial number though is so shiny I’m not even able to get a better look of it in person than what it looks like in the pictures.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

janecm said:


> Taken a few more pictures of the interior tag and serial number, hope these are better! The tag with the serial number though is so shiny I’m not even able to get a better look of it in person than what it looks like in the pictures.


The rivet is the other side of the stud, it's the little circle with notches cut into it. The pic of the tag isn't bad but you have a bend in the middle which makes it hard to see all of the numbers on the right end. And if you could repost the front of the tag so it's right way up I'd appreciate it. Please post the pics full size, not thumbnails.


----------



## janecm

Oh sorry, didn’t realize they were uploaded as thumbnails. The tag itself is bent, so the best I can do is take pictures from different angles. As mentioned I’m not really able to see the numbers on it myself, so not sure I will be able to take a picture that’s good enough. Also, there’s fabric covering the rivet.


----------



## muchstuff

janecm said:


> Oh sorry, didn’t realize they were uploaded as thumbnails. The tag itself is bent, so the best I can do is take pictures from different angles. As mentioned I’m not really able to see the numbers on it myself, so not sure I will be able to take a picture that’s good enough. Also, there’s fabric covering the rivet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5362533
> View attachment 5362534
> View attachment 5362540
> View attachment 5362541
> View attachment 5362542


I do see some details of the font that look off, and the fact that the zipper head is blank is concerning. I'm going to call in help, @ksuromax do you have any knowledge of Le Cagole?

EDIT: What reasons do you have besides smell for your suspicions? The fact that they deleted their account is suspicious enough.


----------



## janecm

The last message I recieved from them was this one. I thought the part about both them and their mom being gifted one sounded a bit weird? They uploaded a second bag after I purchased. Also them declaring it for a lower value than it is worth makes absolutely zero sense on their end at all. It would mean that if it got lost during shipping, that amount is all they would receive. The only reason it wouldn’t be a huge loss for them is if it was fake.

I also just feel like it feels really cheap and like plastic to the touch. I haven’t been able to see the XS in store yet as it has been sold out for months where I live, but have been able to see and touch the larger sizes and don’t feel like this one compares.

Also, what’s your opinion on the cards of authentication? Is this actually something Balenciaga provides? When shopping with them previously all I’ve received is a receipt. I also noticed that the envelope has “Balenciaga” written over it in gray on one side and black on the other? I asked them to send it with the receipt from purchase to which they agreed, but didn’t do.


----------



## muchstuff

janecm said:


> View attachment 5362574
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last message I recieved from them was this one. I thought the part about both them and their mom being gifted one sounded a bit weird? They uploaded a second bag after I purchased. Also them declaring it for a lower value than it is worth makes absolutely zero sense on their end at all. It would mean that if it got lost during shipping, that amount is all they would receive. The only reason it wouldn’t be a huge loss for them is if it was fake.
> 
> I also just feel like it feels really cheap and like plastic to the touch. I haven’t been able to see the XS in store yet as it has been sold out for months where I live, but have been able to see and touch the larger sizes and don’t feel like this one compares.


I don't know anything about Depop at all. If it's a private seller she could just be being nice about the fees, I've done that myself for people. Are you able to see the second listing? Is she using the same photos? There are a few different leather finishes used for Le Cagole bags but as I mentioned I'm no expert on the style. There are definitely fakes being produced. Is there a logo and a MADE IN ITALY on the mirror?


----------



## janecm

muchstuff said:


> I don't know anything about Depop at all. If it's a private seller she could just be being nice about the fees, I've done that myself for people. Are you able to see the second listing? Is she using the same photos? There are a few different leather finishes used for Le Cagole bags but as I mentioned I'm no expert on the style. There are definitely fakes being produced. Is there a logo and a MADE IN ITALY on the mirror?



I was able to see the listing before she deleted her account, and she was using the same pictures but also had a video of her showing the difficulties regarding the zipper. But as the account is deleted I don’t even have access to tha listing or even the one of the bag I purchased. She had copied the listing of the Balenciaga website, but no part about the leather finish. Yes, the mirror has a logo and “Made in Italy” on it, but as you said there are definitely fakes being produced. Another thing I think looks off is the logo on the dust bag, I feel like the letters are really wide compared to the original one, and not as bold as it should be? Also just googled the authenticity cards I received and the only results I’m getting are people selling blank ones on eBay/Depop/Carousell etc.

Her account was quite new and I believe I was the first one to purchase from her, she only had designer items uploaded. I didn’t put too much though into that just because I guess everyone has to start somewhere, but also after going though with the purchase the name on the PayPal receipt didn’t really seem that legit. They are the first person I have sent money to who only had their last name and “S.” written as their first name.


----------



## muchstuff

janecm said:


> I was able to see the listing before she deleted her account, and she was using the same pictures but also had a video of her showing the difficulties regarding the zipper. But as the account is deleted I don’t even have access to tha listing or even the one of the bag I purchased. She had copied the listing of the Balenciaga website, but no part about the leather finish. If it is though, card of authenticity doesn’t specify Yes, the mirror has a logo and “Made in Italy” on it, but as you said there are definitely fakes being produced. Another thing I think looks off is the logo on the dust bag, I feel like the letters are really wide compared to the original one, and not as bold as it should be?
> 
> Her account was quite new and I believe I was the first one to purchase from her, she only had designer items uploaded. I didn’t put too much though into that just because I guess everyone has to start somewhere, but also after going though with the purchase the name on the PayPal receipt didn’t really seem that legit. They are the first person I have sent money to who only had their last name and “S.” written as their first name.


Can you post a full sized shot of the font on the mirror?


----------



## muchstuff

@janecm I’m offline for an hour or so.


----------



## janecm

janecm said:


> I was able to see the listing before she deleted her account, and she was using the same pictures but also had a video of her showing the difficulties regarding the zipper. But as the account is deleted I don’t even have access to tha listing or even the one of the bag I purchased. She had copied the listing of the Balenciaga website, but no part about the leather finish. If it is though, card of authenticity doesn’t specify Yes, the mirror has a logo and “Made in Italy” on it, but as you said there are definitely fakes being produced. Another thing I think looks off is the logo on the dust bag, I feel like the letters are really wide compared to the original one, and not as bold as it should be?
> 
> Her account was quite new and I believe I was the first one to purchase from her, she only had designer items uploaded. I didn’t put too much though into that just because I guess everyone has to start somewhere, but also after going though with the purchase the name on the PayPal receipt didn’t really seem that legit. They are the first person I have sent money to who only had their last name and “S.” written as their first name.





muchstuff said:


> Can you post a full sized shot of the font on the mirror?


----------



## muchstuff

janecm said:


> View attachment 5362607
> View attachment 5362608
> View attachment 5362609


My gut says it's not authentic, it's very close but there are too many details that are off. Look at the shape of the half moon piece of leather on the bag front and compare it to an authentic bag. The zipper head should be a double B (the two Bs are back to back) and I've never seen a bag without the rivets showing although as I've said I haven't handled any of these bags. That, with her saying she's selling a second one and the account then being deleted, all sounds wrong.
You can wait and see if another authenticator chimes in, @ksuromax is busy but she may check in later, or tomorrow.


----------



## ploychi

Hello I recently bought this Balenciaga City bag from Ebay but I'm now questioning it's authenticity. The stitch in front of the bag is not straight, also some spot is not even. Anyone please help. Thank you so much in advance.
Link:








						Balenciaga Classic City Bag in Rose -New Without Tags  | eBay
					

Balenciaga Classic City Bag in Rose -New Without Tags. Perfect condition , never carried.PayPal only.Stored in a smoke free home.Shipping within the USA only.Paypal only. All sales are final.Shipping is FREE !!!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## muchstuff

@janecm another TPF member messaged me to point out some other discrepancies she noticed as a Cagole owner. After all of the consideration on this bag I'm calling yours not authentic.


----------



## muchstuff

ploychi said:


> Hello I recently bought this Balenciaga City bag from Ebay but I'm now questioning it's authenticity. The stitch in front of the bag is not straight, also some spot is not even. Anyone please help. Thank you so much in advance.
> Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Classic City Bag in Rose -New Without Tags  | eBay
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Classic City Bag in Rose -New Without Tags. Perfect condition , never carried.PayPal only.Stored in a smoke free home.Shipping within the USA only.Paypal only. All sales are final.Shipping is FREE !!!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2015 rose jaipur.


----------



## ploychi

Much appreciated for your opinion. Just another quick question…is it normal that sewing is not straight? (picture below) Thank you

View attachment 5363357


----------



## ploychi

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2015 rose jaipur.





muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2015 rose jaipur.


Much appreciated for your opinion. Just another quick question…is it normal that sewing is not straight? (picture below) Thank you


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

ploychi said:


> Much appreciated for your opinion. Just another quick question…is it normal that sewing is not straight? (picture below) Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5363357


Your photo isn't showing?


----------



## muchstuff

ploychi said:


> Much appreciated for your opinion. Just another quick question…is it normal that sewing is not straight? (picture below) Thank you


I see it now. Stuff happens, they can't all be perfect and it's not a glaring issue.


----------



## B-Town

Okay, it's here! This is my first Rebag experience. Here again is the item link:  Balenciaga City Classic Studs Bag Leather Medium Black 1278151 (rebag.com) 

And I've attached the pics I took--please let me know if I need to retake any, or take more. Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

B-Town said:


> Okay, it's here! This is my first Rebag experience. Here again is the item link:  Balenciaga City Classic Studs Bag Leather Medium Black 1278151 (rebag.com)
> 
> And I've attached the pics I took--please let me know if I need to retake any, or take more. Thank you so much!


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## B-Town

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Awesome! Thanks for taking the time to look.


----------



## muchstuff

B-Town said:


> Awesome! Thanks for taking the time to look.


Any time!


----------



## fuzbcuz

Item: Classic City in Lagon
Seller: ksu713








						Balenciaga Classic City Tote Bag Color Lagon Turquoise with Strap   | eBay
					

Designer color Lagon or Turquoise. Authentic BalenciagaClassic City Tote Bag. This bag is crafted of lambskin distressed leather in lagoon blue. This handbag is accented with signature aged brass buckles and decorative studs.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## muchstuff

fuzbcuz said:


> Item: Classic City in Lagon
> Seller: ksu713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Classic City Tote Bag Color Lagon Turquoise with Strap   | eBay
> 
> 
> Designer color Lagon or Turquoise. Authentic BalenciagaClassic City Tote Bag. This bag is crafted of lambskin distressed leather in lagoon blue. This handbag is accented with signature aged brass buckles and decorative studs.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Missing pics of the back of the interior tag and the back of the zipper head with the logo on it. When you repost please quote the original post number.


----------



## janecm

muchstuff said:


> @janecm another TPF member messaged me to point out some other discrepancies she noticed as a Cagole owner. After all of the consideration on this bag I'm calling yours not authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

janecm said:


> Thank you!


Any time!


----------



## andral5

I have a few reds that I liked on this website. I’ve asked about their authentication validity (not being familiar with the website) so I will not post here all the likes I have there. Since I was redirected to this thread, here are a few of my likes there:

Item: Rose Jaipur Lambskin Leather Motorcycle City








						Balenciaga Rose Jaipur Lambskin Leather Motorcycle City Bag
					

Get the bag that is coveted by celebrities everywhere! This gorgeous Balenciaga Lambskin Leather Motorcycle City Bag has a chic shape that is made of beautiful distressed leather with incredible hardware stud details. It also has a detachable shoulder strap for those non-toting days and a...




					www.yoogiscloset.com
				





Any input on this item is highly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## andral5

I would need help with this one too, please:

Item: Coquelicot Lambskin Leather Motorcycle Velo








						Balenciaga Coquelicot Lambskin Leather Motorcycle Velo Bag
					

This gorgeous Balenciaga Lambskin Leather Velo Bag from has a chic shape that is made of beautiful richly colored lambskin with incredible classic aged brass studded hardware and leather tassel details. It also has a detachable long shoulder strap to wear this bag as a crossbody. A great bag for...




					www.yoogiscloset.com
				




Thank you again!

My faves list is longer there but if you think they are reliable, I will not ask about their bags here again.


----------



## muchstuff

andral5 said:


> I have a few reds that I liked on this website. I’ve asked about their authentication validity (not being familiar with the website) so I will not post here all the likes I have there. Since I was redirected to this thread, here are a few of my likes there:
> 
> Item: Rose Jaipur Lambskin Leather Motorcycle City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Rose Jaipur Lambskin Leather Motorcycle City Bag
> 
> 
> Get the bag that is coveted by celebrities everywhere! This gorgeous Balenciaga Lambskin Leather Motorcycle City Bag has a chic shape that is made of beautiful distressed leather with incredible hardware stud details. It also has a detachable shoulder strap for those non-toting days and a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yoogiscloset.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any input on this item is highly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


Authentic in my opinion. Yoogis is a trusted site but even the best sites can make mistakes. IMO Yoogis is one of the top sites. The colour here though is rose thulian not Jaipur.


----------



## muchstuff

andral5 said:


> I would need help with this one too, please:
> 
> Item: Coquelicot Lambskin Leather Motorcycle Velo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Coquelicot Lambskin Leather Motorcycle Velo Bag
> 
> 
> This gorgeous Balenciaga Lambskin Leather Velo Bag from has a chic shape that is made of beautiful richly colored lambskin with incredible classic aged brass studded hardware and leather tassel details. It also has a detachable long shoulder strap to wear this bag as a crossbody. A great bag for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yoogiscloset.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again!
> 
> My faves list is longer there but if you think they are reliable, I will not ask about their bags here again.


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## andral5

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. Yoogis is a trusted site but even the best sites can make mistakes. IMO Yoogis is one of the top sites. The colour here though is rose thulian not Jaipur.


Thank you so much, muchstuff! Now, the most difficult thing to do is to choose. I am torn between these two and a darker red one from another site. Thought that searching in a higher price range would bring better kept bags but that is not always the case.
I was browsing TRR mostly but then I found some reviews about their authentication being not very reliable so started googling for more sites.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## andral5

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you again so much!


----------



## muchstuff

andral5 said:


> I have a few reds that I liked on this website. I’ve asked about their authentication validity (not being familiar with the website) so I will not post here all the likes I have there. Since I was redirected to this thread, here are a few of my likes there:
> 
> Item: Rose Jaipur Lambskin Leather Motorcycle City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Rose Jaipur Lambskin Leather Motorcycle City Bag
> 
> 
> Get the bag that is coveted by celebrities everywhere! This gorgeous Balenciaga Lambskin Leather Motorcycle City Bag has a chic shape that is made of beautiful distressed leather with incredible hardware stud details. It also has a detachable shoulder strap for those non-toting days and a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yoogiscloset.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any input on this item is highly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## muchstuff

andral5 said:


> Thank you so much, muchstuff! Now, the most difficult thing to do is to choose. I am torn between these two and a darker red one from another site. Thought that searching in a higher price range would bring better kept bags but that is not always the case.
> I was browsing TRR mostly but then I found some reviews about their authentication being not very reliable so started googling for more sites.


If really is a bag by bag search. I do buy from TRR but you have to be careful. Their photos aren’t good enough IMO, they often don’t show wear that they describe in their listing, rarely show corners etc.


----------



## andral5

muchstuff said:


> If really is a bag by bag search. I do buy from TRR but you have to be careful. Their photos aren’t good enough IMO, they often don’t show wear that they describe in their listing, rarely show corners etc.


My thoughts exactly. I’ve bought from them a few bags and luckily they were in very good condition. But their photos are not showing most of the described wear. 
This would be my first Bbag and I might get two from the beginning because I am eyeing a few and it’s so difficult to decide. I browsed the online stores for a new one but none of them were close to what I am looking for.


----------



## muchstuff

andral5 said:


> My thoughts exactly. I’ve bought from them a few bags and luckily they were in very good condition. But their photos are not showing most of the described wear.
> This would be my first Bbag and I might get two from the beginning because I am eyeing a few and it’s so difficult to decide. I browsed the online stores for a new one but none of them were close to what I am looking for.


Good luck with your search!


----------



## andral5

muchstuff said:


> Good luck with your search!


Thank you much! It will take me a while to decide, after lots of search and research.


----------



## fuzbcuz

My original post was #19,267
Item: Classic City in Lagon
Seller: ksu713








						Balenciaga Classic City Tote Bag Color Lagon Turquoise with Strap   | eBay
					

Designer color Lagon or Turquoise. Authentic BalenciagaClassic City Tote Bag. This bag is crafted of lambskin distressed leather in lagoon blue. This handbag is accented with signature aged brass buckles and decorative studs.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## muchstuff

fuzbcuz said:


> My original post was #19,267
> Item: Classic City in Lagon
> Seller: ksu713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Classic City Tote Bag Color Lagon Turquoise with Strap   | eBay
> 
> 
> Designer color Lagon or Turquoise. Authentic BalenciagaClassic City Tote Bag. This bag is crafted of lambskin distressed leather in lagoon blue. This handbag is accented with signature aged brass buckles and decorative studs.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Authentic in my opinion, thanks for the extra pics (original post was 19627. ) For any future asks please be sure to post pics right way up and full sized.


----------



## paintedreverie

Saw this and it's a love at first sight but I need help to verify if it's authentic 

Item: Balenciaga Metallic Edge Backpack?





						Balenciaga Backpacks for Women - Vestiaire Collective
					

Buy second-hand Balenciaga Backpacks for Women on Vestiaire Collective. Buy, sell, empty your wardrobe on our website.




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## muchstuff

paintedreverie said:


> Saw this and it's a love at first sight but I need help to verify if it's authentic
> 
> Item: Balenciaga Metallic Edge Backpack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Backpacks for Women - Vestiaire Collective
> 
> 
> Buy second-hand Balenciaga Backpacks for Women on Vestiaire Collective. Buy, sell, empty your wardrobe on our website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com


Link's not work for me.


----------



## ksuromax

janecm said:


> Oh sorry, didn’t realize they were uploaded as thumbnails. The tag itself is bent, so the best I can do is take pictures from different angles. As mentioned I’m not really able to see the numbers on it myself, so not sure I will be able to take a picture that’s good enough. Also, there’s fabric covering the rivet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5362533
> View attachment 5362534
> View attachment 5362540
> View attachment 5362541
> View attachment 5362542





muchstuff said:


> @janecm another TPF member messaged me to point out some other discrepancies she noticed as a Cagole owner. After all of the consideration on this bag I'm calling yours not authentic.


sorry, i was away for a bit, while this is a relatively new model and i don't have as much data on this one as on some older models, i tend to agree with @muchstuff a few markers are off, i would recommend to avoid


----------



## andral5

I just found another Bbag in great condition here:

Item: First Classic Studs Bag Leather





						Balenciaga First Classic Studs Bag Leather Pink 109261105
					

Online Sale - Authentic Pink Balenciaga First Classic Studs Bag Leather at Rebag.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 109261105




					shop.rebag.com
				




Any help is appreciated with this one. They don’t name the color on their website which is not helpful for a newbie like me. I am torn between this one and one of the previous ones I posted. Not because of the price, but mostly because of the color and the size (I’d love a medium size bag, not a large one). Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## paintedreverie

paintedreverie said:


> Saw this and it's a love at first sight but I need help to verify if it's authentic
> 
> Item: Balenciaga Metallic Edge Backpack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Backpacks for Women - Vestiaire Collective
> 
> 
> Buy second-hand Balenciaga Backpacks for Women on Vestiaire Collective. Buy, sell, empty your wardrobe on our website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com



updated with photos from listing


----------



## muchstuff

andral5 said:


> I just found another Bbag in great condition here:
> 
> Item: First Classic Studs Bag Leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga First Classic Studs Bag Leather Pink 109261105
> 
> 
> Online Sale - Authentic Pink Balenciaga First Classic Studs Bag Leather at Rebag.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 109261105
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.rebag.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated with this one. They don’t name the color on their website which is not helpful for a newbie like me. I am torn between this one and one of the previous ones I posted. Not because of the price, but mostly because of the color and the size (I’d love a medium size bag, not a large one). Thank you in advance for your help!


Authentic in my opinion, it might be an 09 poupre. If you don't mind my opinion, I think it's very overpriced. I consider the First a small bag but then I like big bags.


----------



## muchstuff

paintedreverie said:


> updated with photos from listing
> View attachment 5366272
> View attachment 5366273
> View attachment 5366274
> View attachment 5366275
> View attachment 5366276
> View attachment 5366277


The pic of the tag is'nt clear enough and there's no pic of the tag back. No pic of the back of the zipper head. If you repost with these pics please quote this post number. Pics must be clear, close up, facing the camera, no bends in tags or weird angles.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## andral5

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, it might be an 09 poupre. If you don't mind my opinion, I think it's very overpriced. I consider the First a small bag but then I like big bags.


Thank you again so much! 

Not only I don’t mind your opinion, I really appreciate it! I also thought it’s a bit overpriced but I am looking for a bag in good to very good condition if not better, and from my searches I found those to be on higher price ranges. But if you think it’s very overpriced, I’ll skip it. No idea if negotiations are a thing on Rebag; probably not.
Funny thing is that I LOVE BIIIG bags but I have mostly big bags and am trying to get some medium/smaller too, for quick outings or something like this. The one in my profile photo is practically the smallest I have and it’s a 9” width


----------



## muchstuff

andral5 said:


> Thank you again so much!
> 
> Not only I don’t mind your opinion, I really appreciate it! I also thought it’s a bit overpriced but I am looking for a bag in good to very good condition if not better, and from my searches I found those to be on higher price ranges. But if you think it’s very overpriced, I’ll skip it. No idea if negotiations are a thing on Rebag; probably not.
> Funny thing is that I LOVE BIIIG bags but I have mostly big bags and am trying to get some medium/smaller too, for quick outings or something like this. The one in my profile photo is practically the smallest I have and it’s a 9” width


$900 plus for a First that’s neither new nor an oldie collectable is too much IMO. Even some of the more collectable colours don’t fetch that much. Rebag is an expensive site. As is AFF. Yoogis is hit and miss pricewise. But they’re all sites I check because there are some bags I will pay more for.


----------



## andral5

muchstuff said:


> $900 plus for a First that’s neither new nor an oldie collectable is too much IMO. Even some of the more collectable colours don’t fetch that much. Rebag is an expensive site. As is AFF. Yoogis is hit and miss pricewise. But they’re all sites I check because there are some bags I will pay more for.


And TRR can miss on their authentication sometimes, I think I’ve read here. Plus, their photos are not too explicit wear-wise, and no photos of the interior tags. Tough search, it seems.
How comfortable on the shoulder are the handles of the Work and others that don’t have the shoulder strap?


----------



## muchstuff

andral5 said:


> And TRR can miss on their authentication sometimes, I think I’ve read here. Plus, their photos are not too explicit wear-wise, and no photos of the interior tags. Tough search, it seems.
> How comfortable on the shoulder are the handles of the Work and others that don’t have the shoulder strap?


I've never owned a Work, too big east-west for me. I do think I've seen pics of it on the shoulder but it would depend on a person's size I think. Sorry, mods, please feel free to move the last few posts to a more appropriate thread, we've gone a bit off topic.


----------



## andral5

muchstuff said:


> I've never owned a Work, too big east-west for me. I do think I've seen pics of it on the shoulder but it would depend on a person's size I think. Sorry, mods, please feel free to move the last few posts to a more appropriate thread, we've gone a bit off topic.


I thought of opening a new thread. If I do, will the moderators help with moving these posts?


----------



## muchstuff

andral5 said:


> I thought of opening a new thread. If I do, will the moderators help with moving these posts?


You could ask. Depending on what you want to post there may be an existing thread already.


----------



## Vintage8lover

Hi Balenciaga experts. Can you help me autenticate this bag pls thanks


----------



## muchstuff

Vintage8lover said:


> Hi Balenciaga experts. Can you help me autenticate this bag pls thanks


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Vintage8lover

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

Vintage8lover said:


> Thank you


My pleasure.


----------



## Piggelin

Hi my Balenciaga Friends!
Can you please Help me to se if this bag is autentic? And what modell and mybe year? Thanks from Sweden


----------



## muchstuff

Piggelin said:


> Hi my Balenciaga Friends!
> Can you please Help me to se if this bag is autentic? And what modell and mybe year? Thanks from Sweden


There are no photos?


----------



## Piggelin

Hi my Balenciaga Friends!
Can you please Help me to se if this bag is autentic? And what modell and mybe year? Thanks from Sweden

Here is the pictures…


----------



## muchstuff

Piggelin said:


> Hi my Balenciaga Friends!
> Can you please Help me to se if this bag is autentic? And what modell and mybe year? Thanks from Sweden
> 
> Here is the pictures…


Have you noticed that neither of the tag pics belong to the bag in question? And there's no pics of the bale, rivet, or back of the zipper head. Even without all of the details it looks fake to me, and if someone is deliberately sending pics of tags from authentic bags with the intent to defraud that's a huge red flag.


----------



## Piggelin

muchstuff said:


> Have you noticed that neither of the tag pics belong to the bag in question? And there's no pics of the bale, rivet, or back of the zipper head. Even without all of the details it looks fake to me, and if someone is deliberately sending pics of tags from authentic bags with the intent to defraud that's a huge red flag.


 
Tag pics? Can you explain witch pictures? 
It was a picture of back of the zipper head


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Piggelin said:


> Tag pics? Can you explain witch pictures?
> It was a picture of back of the zipper head


The pictures you posted,  the ones of the interior leather tag, they aren't from the bag in question. You can see the front is purple and the back has a different colour zipper tape in the background. You can ask for pics of the rivet, bale and proper tags and I'll take a look but I wouldn't suggest purchasing without a lot more examination.


----------



## saracate

Could someone please authenticate this for me? I bought it from Yoogi's a couple of years ago and never bothered to have it authenticated because it seems real to me, but I'm considering selling it so I thought I'd make sure!


----------



## muchstuff

saracate said:


> Could someone please authenticate this for me? I bought it from Yoogi's a couple of years ago and never bothered to have it authenticated because it seems real to me, but I'm considering selling it so I thought I'd make sure!
> 
> View attachment 5366941
> View attachment 5366950
> View attachment 5366953
> View attachment 5366954
> View attachment 5366943
> View attachment 5366946
> View attachment 5366947


Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2012 gris poivre.


----------



## saracate

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2012 gris poivre.


Thank you! I appreciate it


----------



## muchstuff

saracate said:


> Thank you! I appreciate it


Any time!


----------



## Deeky

Hello, my first time requesting an authentication so pardon me if my post format is wrong:


Item Name: Agneau Giant 12 Silver Hardware City Black
Item Number:  964752 
Seller ID: FASHIONPHILE 
Link:  BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant 12 Silver Hardware City Black 964752 | FASHIONPHILE 

Heard that they sometimes miss their own authentication process, so thought i'd double check here.

Much appreciated, thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Deeky said:


> Hello, my first time requesting an authentication so pardon me if my post format is wrong:
> 
> 
> Item Name: Agneau Giant 12 Silver Hardware City Black
> Item Number:  964752
> Seller ID: FASHIONPHILE
> Link:  BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant 12 Silver Hardware City Black 964752 | FASHIONPHILE
> 
> Heard that they sometimes miss their own authentication process, so thought i'd double check here.
> 
> Much appreciated, thank you!


They don’t show pics of all of the details we need but what is see looks good. Tag indicates an outlet bag.


----------



## Deeky

Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Deeky said:


> Thank you!


Any time!


----------



## purseonal_collection

Hello   I just bought a Balenciaga City Bag Metallic Edge Version on Vestiaire Collective (they say it´s a real one) but now that i have it i´m not sure if it´s a real one.. could someone please authenticate this bag for me? I hope it´s real Tank you 
(I saw one BBag at Walmart Canada Online- that looks like mine ... see picture)


----------



## sha_chelle

Hi! i found this in the thrift shop and wondering if it’s authentic. please help to authenticate. thank you! btw not sure if the strap is the actual strap or was replaced since the hardware is different


----------



## muchstuff

purseonal_collection said:


> Hello   I just bought a Balenciaga City Bag Metallic Edge Version on Vestiaire Collective (they say it´s a real one) but now that i have it i´m not sure if it´s a real one.. could someone please authenticate this bag for me? I hope it´s real Tank you
> (I saw one BBag at Walmart Canada Online- that looks like mine ... see picture)


Can you please repost with the pics full sized and right way up?


----------



## muchstuff

sha_chelle said:


> Hi! i found this in the thrift shop and wondering if it’s authentic. please help to authenticate. thank you! btw not sure if the strap is the actual strap or was replaced since the hardware is different
> 
> View attachment 5367559
> 
> 
> View attachment 5367560
> 
> 
> View attachment 5367561
> 
> 
> View attachment 5367562
> 
> 
> View attachment 5367563
> 
> 
> View attachment 5367564
> 
> 
> View attachment 5367565


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## purseonal_collection

muchstuff said:


> Can you please repost with the pics full sized and right way up?


Sure! Thx


----------



## purseonal_collection




----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

purseonal_collection said:


> View attachment 5367648
> View attachment 5367649
> View attachment 5367650
> View attachment 5367650
> View attachment 5367651
> View attachment 5367652
> View attachment 5367653
> View attachment 5367654
> View attachment 5367655
> View attachment 5367656


You're missing a picture of the rivet. Could you also look at the short tassel on front and see if it looks like it was cut? Maybe pic of the bottom edge of the tassel itself?


----------



## muchstuff

@purseonal_collection the reason I'm asking for the extra pics is that there were a lot of fake ME Cities coming out of eastern Canada ( not just Bal, all sorts of brands, there was (and still is? I don't know) a counterfeiting ring operating out of Quebec. The ME city was one we saw a lot of, excellent fakes with a short front tassel, although I believe the tassel was longer than this one, so this one may just be cut. And they were 2017 bags as well as I recall, but I think maybe F/W bags.


----------



## Kmora

Kmora said:


> Hello (again),
> 
> Here comes purchase 2 of 3 that needs authentication Once again I am unsure of what is needed but I have tried taking photos of everything that might be interesting. I have my doubts actually, but hopefully I am wrong.
> 
> Mini mini first
> View attachment 5359906
> View attachment 5359913
> View attachment 5359914
> View attachment 5359908
> View attachment 5359909
> View attachment 5359907
> View attachment 5359919
> View attachment 5359917
> View attachment 5359918
> View attachment 5359916
> View attachment 5359910
> View attachment 5359911



@CeeJay here is the post. Thanks in advance


----------



## purseonal_collection

muchstuff said:


> @purseonal_collection the reason I'm asking for the extra pics is that there were a lot of fake ME Cities coming out of eastern Canada ( not just Bal, all sorts of brands, there was (and still is? I don't know) a counterfeiting ring operating out of Quebec. The ME city was one we saw a lot of, excellent fakes with a short front tassel, although I believe the tassel was longer than this one, so this one may just be cut. And they were 2017 bags as well as I recall, but I think maybe F/W bags.



thank you muchstuff for taking all this time to identify the bags! 
I‘ll post more pictures below. The seller on Vestiaire came from Italy and I have no idea where she has the bag from. 
i compared the bag with my other Balenciaga bag that I got Brand new and they are very similar! But I’m curious because of the tassel and the zipper to be honest. They are slightly different …


----------



## purseonal_collection




----------



## purseonal_collection




----------



## ksuromax

purseonal_collection said:


> View attachment 5368416
> View attachment 5368417
> View attachment 5368418
> View attachment 5368419
> View attachment 5368421
> View attachment 5368421


thanks for additional photos, can you do the same side-by-side shot of the rivets on both bags?


----------



## muchstuff

@purseonal ksuro and I have been discussing your bag, and while she reminded me that the earlier bags we were discussing out of Canada were classic HW bags I just googled the website in question. They're still in business and they have an ME with the exact same length tassel as yours. That, coupled with the small differences both of us see in the tag font, the zipper head, and the tassel...I'd say not authentic.


----------



## purseonal_collection

muchstuff said:


> @purseonal ksuro and I have been discussing your bag, and while she reminded me that the earlier bags we were discussing out of Canada were classic HW bags I just googled the website in question. They're still in business and they have an ME with the exact same length tassel as yours. That, coupled with the small differences both of us see in the tag font, the zipper head, and the tassel...I'd say not authentic.


Thank you so much for taking the time and your opinion! I think the same… at first and thought it’s a real one but taking a closer look and comparing it with my original one makes me really curious. I wrote Vestiaire and I can send it back and they will double check. Fingers crossed they‘ll see what we see  I mean .. I payed for authentication, I think they should take the bag back.


----------



## muchstuff

purseonal_collection said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time and your opinion! I think the same… at first and thought it’s a real one but taking a closer look and comparing it with my original one makes me really curious. I wrote Vestiaire and I can send it back and they will double check. Fingers crossed they‘ll see what we see  I mean .. I payed for authentication, I think they should take the bag back.


Please let us know how you make out!


----------



## andral5

I am sorry to be bugging you again with my indecisiveness but I think I'd like more of a red or closer to red bag than the roses I asked about before. Could you, dear ladies, please help me with the following 2? Your help is really appreciated!

Item: Coquelicot Lambskin Leather Motorcycle Work Bag
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/150176/

and:

Item: Rouge Vif Lambskin Leather Motorcycle Work Bag
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/149688/

Thank you in advance for your big help! Also, if you think the price is too high for the condition of any one of them, your opinion is greatly appreciated.


----------



## muchstuff

andral5 said:


> I am sorry to be bugging you again with my indecisiveness but I think I'd like more of a red or closer to red bag than the roses I asked about before. Could you, dear ladies, please help me with the following 2? Your help is really appreciated!
> 
> Item: Coquelicot Lambskin Leather Motorcycle Work Bag
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/150176/
> 
> and:
> 
> Item: Rouge Vif Lambskin Leather Motorcycle Work Bag
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/149688/
> 
> Thank you in advance for your big help! Also, if you think the price is too high for the condition of any one of them, your opinion is greatly appreciated.


Both are authentic in my opinion. Prices aren't horrible, the rouge vif is chevre while the coquelicot is agneau. Check them both over carefully, I had a cursory look, I'd go for chevre over agneau if it was my choice.


----------



## andral5

muchstuff said:


> Both are authentic in my opinion. Prices aren't horrible, the rouge vif is chevre while the coquelicot is agneau. Check them both over carefully, I had a cursory look, I'd go for chevre over agneau if it was my choice.


My thoughts exactly! Thank you, muchstuff!


----------



## muchstuff

andral5 said:


> My thoughts exactly! Thank you, muchstuff!


My pleasure!


----------



## andral5

muchstuff said:


> Both are authentic in my opinion. Prices aren't horrible, the rouge vif is chevre while the coquelicot is agneau. Check them both over carefully, I had a cursory look, I'd go for chevre over agneau if it was my choice.


Just a thought: do you think this seam is somehow damaged or is it only normal wear? Pics are screenshots from the website.










Any input - positive or not - is going to be very helpful. Thank you again so much!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

andral5 said:


> Just a thought: do you think this seam is somehow damaged or is it only normal wear? Pics are screenshots from the website.
> 
> View attachment 5369135
> View attachment 5369135
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5369136
> View attachment 5369136
> 
> 
> Any input - positive or not - is going to be very helpful. Thank you again so much!


It’s just the edge of the leather curling up, pretty common on older bags. You can see the rest of the leather edge laying flat above and below it.


----------



## andral5

muchstuff said:


> It’s just the edge of the leather curling up, pretty common on older bags. You can see the rest of the leather edge laying flat above and below it.


You’re right. Might have been the angle that threw me into thinking it’s coming undone. Many, many thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

andral5 said:


> You’re right. Might have been the angle that threw me into thinking it’s coming undone. Many, many thanks!


----------



## sha_chelle

Hi! I saw this bag and thinking of getting it but not sure if its authentic. please help to authenticate. thank you! these are photos from the seller. hopefully its enough. really appreciate this. thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

sha_chelle said:


> Hi! I saw this bag and thinking of getting it but not sure if its authentic. please help to authenticate. thank you! these are photos from the seller. hopefully its enough. really appreciate this. thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5369164
> View attachment 5369165
> View attachment 5369166
> View attachment 5369167
> View attachment 5369168


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## LostInBal

Please authenticators would need a fast response about this one please ..  TIA
Serial : 59354g6406w1317


----------



## muchstuff

LostInBal said:


> Please authenticators would need a fast response about this one please ..  TIA
> Serial : 59354g6406w1317
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5369309
> View attachment 5369310
> View attachment 5369311
> View attachment 5369312
> View attachment 5369313
> View attachment 5369314
> View attachment 5369315


I have no experience with this style. And there are no pics of tags, back of zipper head and any hardware. If you get the photos we can take a look but there’s not enough here for us to work with.


----------



## saralaib

Hello can any authenticate my city? I bought it for £300 from eBay but I am looking to sell it on and can’t until I know it’s true authenticity 
Thank


----------



## LostInBal

saralaib said:


> Hello can any authenticate my city? I bought it for £300 from eBay but I am looking to sell it on and can’t until I know it’s true authenticity
> Thank


Fake in my opinion, sorry.


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> I have no experience with this style. And there are no pics of tags, back of zipper head and any hardware. If you get the photos we can take a look but there’s not enough here for us to work with.


I will finally pass on it. Seller’s pics are not clear although I’m kindly asking her time after time to take clearer shots 
Thanks for the help


----------



## Piggelin

Have a question… 
Is it right that Balenciaga bags with Giant 21 hardware do not have individual number. It always says the same number 173084 (for City bags) on the back of leather patch?


----------



## muchstuff

Piggelin said:


> Have a question…
> Is it right that Balenciaga bags with Giant 21 hardware do not have individual number. It always says the same number 173084 (for City bags) on the back of leather patch?


Yes, the style code for a G21 City is 173084.


----------



## Piggelin

Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

Piggelin said:


> Thanks


Any time.


----------



## TCmummy

Hi, saw this on Fashionphile and the color is so cool.. please can it be authenticated… thank you








						BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant 12 Gold Hardware City Ultraviolet | FASHIONPHILE
					

This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant 12 in Gold City Ultraviolet. This is made of rich, soft distressed agneau lambskin leather in purple. The handbag features rolled leather top handles with a woven side stitching, as well as a detachable shoulder strap with a shoulder pad. The gold...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Candice_4

Hi, can anybody help me please? 
I bought this Balenciaga city hardly ever worn of an store but I don´t think that this is a real one. The tag inside on the front seems to be alright but on the back the serial code for Balenciaga city medium 115748 does not repeat. Instead there is a long number. Can you confirm that this bag may be a fake one?


----------



## muchstuff

Candice_4 said:


> Hi, can anybody help me please?
> I bought this Balenciaga city hardly ever worn of an store but I don´t think that this is a real one. The tag inside on the front seems to be alright but on the back the serial code for Balenciaga city medium 115748 does not repeat. Instead there is a long number. Can you confirm that this bag may be a fake one?


I replied on your other post, not authentic, sorry.


----------



## muchstuff

TCmummy said:


> Hi, saw this on Fashionphile and the color is so cool.. please can it be authenticated… thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant 12 Gold Hardware City Ultraviolet | FASHIONPHILE
> 
> 
> This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant 12 in Gold City Ultraviolet. This is made of rich, soft distressed agneau lambskin leather in purple. The handbag features rolled leather top handles with a woven side stitching, as well as a detachable shoulder strap with a shoulder pad. The gold...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com


Missing some of the pics needed but authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Candice_4

Candice_4 said:


> Hi, can anybody help me please?
> I bought this Balenciaga city hardly ever worn of an store but I don´t think that this is a real one. The tag inside on the front seems to be alright but on the back the serial code for Balenciaga city medium 115748 does not repeat. Instead there is a long number. Can you confirm that this bag may be a fake one?




Here I added more pictures of the bag. Everything seems to look quiet well but the tag behind seems not to be authentic


----------



## Candice_4

muchstuff said:


> I replied on your other post, not authentic, sorry.


Because of the backside of the tag correct?


----------



## muchstuff

Candice_4 said:


> Because of the backside of the tag correct?


There are multiple reasons I can say this isn't authentic. (Please, for future posts, post only once and in this AT thread. Multiple posts just clog things up).


----------



## andral5

Dear ladies, sorry for yet another question, regarding a beautiful blue. I am now torn between the reds and the blues. This looks authentic but I am a newbie and wondering if posh’s authentication service is reliable. Any input on this is really, highly appreciated. Thank you so much!

Balenciaga Blue City Tote (Giant Silver Hardware)








						Balenciaga Blue City Tote (Giant Silver Hardware!
					

Shop buckberry2's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Reposhing this item I purchased from @glambagkim. Loved it, but ready to rotate for something new. Certified Authentic!  Questions? Leave a comment below!




					poshmark.com


----------



## muchstuff

andral5 said:


> Dear ladies, sorry for yet another question, regarding a beautiful blue. I am now torn between the reds and the blues. This looks authentic but I am a newbie and wondering if posh’s authentication service is reliable. Any input on this is really, highly appreciated. Thank you so much!
> 
> Balenciaga Blue City Tote (Giant Silver Hardware)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Blue City Tote (Giant Silver Hardware!
> 
> 
> Shop buckberry2's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Reposhing this item I purchased from @glambagkim. Loved it, but ready to rotate for something new. Certified Authentic!  Questions? Leave a comment below!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


I wouldn't say their authentication service is totally reliable. This is a giant Brief, not any sort of City. From the pics I see it looks to be authentic, S/S 07 French blue, but it's missing several pics as I'm sure you know. If you decide to buy it feel free to run it by us again with the appropriate photos.


----------



## Piggelin

An other try… 
What do you think about this bag?


----------



## muchstuff

Piggelin said:


> An other try…
> What do you think about this bag?


What I see looks OK but you're missing a pic of the tag back. In future please post all pics full size, not thumb nails.


----------



## andral5

muchstuff said:


> I wouldn't say their authentication service is totally reliable. This is a giant Brief, not any sort of City. From the pics I see it looks to be authentic, S/S 07 French blue, but it's missing several pics as I'm sure you know. If you decide to buy it feel free to run it by us again with the appropriate photos.


Exactly! I can ask the seller for a few more photos and post them here. Hopefully, she’ll take more pics.

I kinda guessed it’s not a City by the look of it but the color is superb and it made me question the reds I’ve been looking at.

i can’t thank you enough, again, for all your help!!


----------



## muchstuff

I'm having to type the same thing on almost every post these days...The authenticators of some brands here on TPF won't even reply if you don't post in the correct format!

*PLEASE:

* Check the first post at top of the page for a link to pics needed and make sure you have them all.
* Photo details need to be close up, clear, facing the camera, no weird angles or bends in tags.
* Post all pics full sized, no thumb nails.
* Made sure your photos are right way up.*


----------



## muchstuff

andral5 said:


> Exactly! I can ask the seller for a few more photos and post them here. Hopefully, she’ll take more pics.
> 
> I kinda guessed it’s not a City by the look of it but the color is superb and it made me question the reds I’ve been looking at.
> 
> i can’t thank you enough, again, for all your help!!


Most welcome.


----------



## Piggelin

muchstuff said:


> What I see looks OK but you're missing a pic of the tag back. In future please post all pics full size, not thumb nails.


Thanks! Absolutly  Can you said anything about the age or the price?


----------



## muchstuff

Piggelin said:


> Thanks! Absolutly  Can you said anything about the age or the price?


Somewhere between 2008-2011, back of the tag might narrow it down by a year. TPF rules actually state that we can't give advice on price or condition (second post on page one). I just reread it myself as a refresher! I don't mind making the odd comment if I see something blatant condition-wise but price really does depend on what a person is wiling to pay I guess.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## TCmummy

muchstuff said:


> Missing some of the pics needed but authentic in my opinion.


Thank u so much!!


----------



## Piggelin

Then I know a little more and thanks for that you take your time  
Don’t know if there is many of this modell and condition… maybe it’s rare?


----------



## muchstuff

TCmummy said:


> Thank u so much!!


Any time!


----------



## muchstuff

Piggelin said:


> Then I know a little more and thanks for that you take your time
> Don’t know if there is many of this modell and condition… maybe it’s rare?


No, it’s not, discontinued but not rare.


----------



## TCmummy

Sorry it's me again asking for help to authenticate this that I saw on FP https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-silver-hardware-city-french-blue-979121

Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

TCmummy said:


> Sorry it's me again asking for help to authenticate this that I saw on FP https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-silver-hardware-city-french-blue-979121
> 
> Thank you


They don’t show all of the details but what I see looks good.


----------



## TCmummy

muchstuff said:


> They don’t show all of the details but what I see looks good.


Thanks! Will post more photos when I receive the bag!


----------



## muchstuff

TCmummy said:


> Thanks! Will post more photos when I receive the bag!


Sounds good.


----------



## RachelVerinder

Dear authenticators,

Could you please tell me what you think of this pompon?
I’ve been a good girl and it’s been a while since I bought my last Bal...
TIA!


----------



## emilylms

Dear authenticator,
Can u pls tell me abount this balenciaga city mini.. is it real?


----------



## muchstuff

RachelVerinder said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Could you please tell me what you think of this pompon?
> I’ve been a good girl and it’s been a while since I bought my last Bal...
> TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372693
> View attachment 5372694
> View attachment 5372695
> View attachment 5372696
> View attachment 5372697
> View attachment 5372698
> View attachment 5372693
> View attachment 5372694
> View attachment 5372693
> View attachment 5372693
> View attachment 5372694
> View attachment 5372695
> View attachment 5372696
> View attachment 5372697
> View attachment 5372698
> View attachment 5372700
> View attachment 5372701
> View attachment 5372702
> View attachment 5372703


Missing pics of the bale, rivet, back of the zipper head, pics of the tags need to face camera close up please, they're hard to read. The tags pics also don't match the colour of the bag, has it been dyed?


----------



## muchstuff

emilylms said:


> Dear authenticator,
> Can u pls tell me abount this balenciaga city mini.. is it real?


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## RachelVerinder

muchstuff said:


> Missing pics of the bale, rivet, back of the zipper head, pics of the tags need to face camera close up please, they're hard to read. The tags pics also don't match the colour of the bag, has it been dyed?


Thank you very much for taking a look. The seller never mentioned that the bag has been dyed and it’s a no go for me. I’m also wondering about the size: at first I was looking for a mini pompon. I got excited by this combo that I love, dark grey + silver hardware + reasonable price, but maybe that’s no the bag for me... I’ll think about it and if I can’t get it out of my mind, will ask for more photos and about the dye. Many many thanks to you muchstuff!


----------



## muchstuff

RachelVerinder said:


> Thank you very much for taking a look. The seller never mentioned that the bag has been dyed and it’s a no go for me. I’m also wondering about the size: at first I was looking for a mini pompon. I got excited by this combo that I love, dark grey + silver hardware + reasonable price, but maybe that’s no the bag for me... I’ll think about it and if I can’t get it out of my mind, will ask for more photos and about the dye. Many many thanks to you muchstuff!


I checked the colour code (I should have done that first, sorry) and it is in fact for gris tarmac so it must just be the lighting on the tag that makes it look like jacinthe.
I've had both sizes and the large is much bigger than the mini. Like three times the size. I'm a shortie though (5'1"), the large works for taller gals.


----------



## RachelVerinder

muchstuff said:


> I checked the colour code (I should have done that first, sorry) and it is in fact for gris tarmac so it must just be the lighting on the tag that makes it look like jacinthe.
> I've had both sizes and the large is much bigger than the mini. Like three times the size. I'm a shortie though (5'1"), the large works for taller gals.


Thank you for checking the colour code! I really have to think about the size, and not being carried away from my first idea because of this beautiful colour combo. I try to chose my bag carefully because I don’t like owning to many (small closet, minimalist SO ). I’ll sleep on it and ask for more photos if I’m still thinking about it. Thanks again!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

RachelVerinder said:


> Thank you for checking the colour code! I really have to think about the size, and not being carried away from my first idea because of this beautiful colour combo. I try to chose my bag carefully because I don’t like owning to many (small closet, minimalist SO ). I’ll sleep on it and ask for more photos if I’m still thinking about it. Thanks again!


Any time!


----------



## BasicallYang

*please help me authenticate this item name: Balenciaga First bag*


----------



## Piggelin

Can you please Help me with this city bag
Thanks!!! 
Don’t have more pictures…


----------



## muchstuff

BasicallYang said:


> View attachment 5373327
> View attachment 5373328
> View attachment 5373329
> *please help me authenticate this item name: Balenciaga First bag*


Missing a pic of the bale and there’s too much glare on the tag front. I can’t read the bottom line on the tag back. A pic of the entire bag is needed as well. Please quote your original post number when you repost.


----------



## muchstuff

Piggelin said:


> Can you please Help me with this city bag
> Thanks!!!
> Don’t have more pictures…


We need all of the relevant  photos, posted full sized.


----------



## lilapot

Hello lovely ladies,
Can you help authenticate this beauty?
Name: Balenciaga Part Time
eBay Listing Number: 234353654403
Seller: unodos1128
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/234353654403

Thanks so much xx


----------



## muchstuff

lilapot said:


> Hello lovely ladies,
> Can you help authenticate this beauty?
> Name: Balenciaga Part Time
> eBay Listing Number: 234353654403
> Seller: unodos1128
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/234353654403
> 
> Thanks so much xx


Missing some of the relevant pics but what I see looks good.


----------



## muchstuff

*PLEASE:

* Check the first post at top of the page for a link to pics needed and make sure you have them all.
* Photo details need to be close up, clear, facing the camera, no weird angles or bends in tags.
* Post all pics full sized, no thumb nails.
* Made sure your photos are right way up.*


----------



## lilapot

muchstuff said:


> Missing some of the relevant pics but what I see looks good.


Thank you! May I ask what year it's from? x Unfortunately, seller is not accepting messages so I can't ask for more pics but it looks so pretty and I'm so tempted. Thanks again


----------



## muchstuff

lilapot said:


> Thank you! May I ask what year it's from? x Unfortunately, seller is not accepting messages so I can't ask for more pics but it looks so pretty and I'm so tempted. Thanks again


F/W 2018. The "O"on the end of the first line on the tag back indicates an outlet bag. I'm not aware of any quality issues with the "O" bags, many of them are styles, hardware or leather colours that were discontinued.


----------



## Candice_4

muchstuff said:


> Missing some of the pics needed but authentic in my opinion.


Thank you very much!


----------



## muchstuff

Candice_4 said:


> Thank you very much!


Most welcome.


----------



## andral5

andral5 said:


> Dear ladies, sorry for yet another question, regarding a beautiful blue. I am now torn between the reds and the blues. This looks authentic but I am a newbie and wondering if posh’s authentication service is reliable. Any input on this is really, highly appreciated. Thank you so much!
> 
> Balenciaga Blue City Tote (Giant Silver Hardware)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Blue City Tote (Giant Silver Hardware!
> 
> 
> Shop buckberry2's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Reposhing this item I purchased from @glambagkim. Loved it, but ready to rotate for something new. Certified Authentic!  Questions? Leave a comment below!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com





muchstuff said:


> I wouldn't say their authentication service is totally reliable. This is a giant Brief, not any sort of City. From the pics I see it looks to be authentic, S/S 07 French blue, but it's missing several pics as I'm sure you know. If you decide to buy it feel free to run it by us again with the appropriate photos.


Continuation to post #19,717 quoted above:

The situation was a bit awkward: from our message exchange, this bag got more attention and an offer was made while I was still waiting for the seller to finish moving and send me the pics. So, I bit the bullet and bought it before the seller could have a chance to respond to that offer (yes, I was refreshing that page a few times a day and many times that hour!). Now, that I got it in my hands today, here are a few more pics to show the back of the leather tag and a few more details. I know the zippers don’t look as expected but, again, I am not aware of all possible variants.
Please, help me to authenticate it, so I know if I’ll send it back or accept the delivery.
Any and all input is highly, and I mean HIGHLY appreciated!!
Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

andral5 said:


> Continuation to post #19,717 quoted above:
> 
> The situation was a bit awkward: from our message exchange, this bag got more attention and an offer was made while I was still waiting for the seller to finish moving and send me the pics. So, I bit the bullet and bought it before the seller could have a chance to respond to that offer (yes, I was refreshing that page a few times a day and many times that hour!). Now, that I got it in my hands today, here are a few more pics to show the back of the leather tag and a few more details. I know the zippers don’t look as expected but, again, I am not aware of all possible variants.
> Please, help me to authenticate it, so I know if I’ll send it back or accept the delivery.
> Any and all input is highly, and I mean HIGHLY appreciated!!
> Thank you so much!
> View attachment 5374652
> View attachment 5374653
> View attachment 5374664
> View attachment 5374654
> View attachment 5374655
> View attachment 5374657
> View attachment 5374658
> View attachment 5374659
> View attachment 5374660
> View attachment 5374661


Is there pic of the bag of the zipper head somewhere?


----------



## andral5

muchstuff said:


> Is there pic of the bag of the zipper head somewhere?


Photos 6 and 9 if I counted well. Not looking right, is it? Better to know and send it back. There are others out there


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

andral5 said:


> Photos 6 and 9 if I counted well. Not looking right, is it? Better to know and send it back. There are others out there


Thats the front, I need the back with the logo.


----------



## andral5

muchstuff said:


> Is there pic of the bag of the zipper head somewhere?


I just took another one. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
Plain zipper heads.


----------



## andral5

muchstuff said:


> Thats the front, I need the back with the logo.


Both sides are the same. Kinda telling, I guess.


----------



## muchstuff

andral5 said:


> I just took another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5374783
> View attachment 5374784
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plain zipper heads.


The back of the zipper head, this is the front. The actual part that zips not the pull.


----------



## andral5

muchstuff said:


> The back of the zipper head, this is the front. The actual part that zips not the pull.


So sorry about this!! Can I be any dumbbbbber?!? After all of the reading and many hours of video watching, I still took photos of just the pull. I guess the difference between the zippers with the City having the tassels for pulling the zipper made it easier (in my mind) to understand which side to look for the logo on.
Here are the photos:


----------



## muchstuff

andral5 said:


> So sorry about this!! Can I be any dumbbbbber?!? After all of the reading and many hours of video watching, I still took photos of just the pull. I guess the difference between the zippers with the City having the tassels for pulling the zipper made it easier (in my mind) to understand which side to look for the logo on.
> Here are the photos:
> 
> View attachment 5374799
> View attachment 5374800


Authentic in my opinion, the zipper front looks perfectly fine for the age of the bag.


----------



## andral5

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, the zipper front looks perfectly fine for the age of the bag.


Thank you so much!! Again, sorry for all the back and forth! You are too kind to have that much of a patience 
I am glad it’s authentic! It is a beautiful blue, deep and rich, and even though not a City, it is a beautiful Brief, with more room for all my stuff.
Thank you again for a great help!


----------



## muchstuff

andral5 said:


> Thank you so much!! Again, sorry for all the back and forth! You are too kind to have that much of a patience
> I am glad it’s authentic! It is a beautiful blue, deep and rich, and even though not a City, it is a beautiful Brief, with more room for all my stuff.
> Thank you again for a great help!


My pleasure, enjoy!


----------



## andral5

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure, enjoy!


I certainly will! Thank you!


----------



## choco-yummy

Dear autheticators,
My friend recently got this city bag from a local market place. Please help to authenticate. Thank you for your kind help


----------



## muchstuff

choco-yummy said:


> Dear autheticators,
> My friend recently got this city bag from a local market place. Please help to authenticate. Thank you for your kind help


Missing close up pics of front and back of interior tag. When you repost please post photos full sized and quote your original post number.


----------



## choco-yummy

muchstuff said:


> Missing close up pics of front and back of interior tag. When you repost please post photos full sized and quote your original post number.





choco-yummy said:


> Dear autheticators,
> My friend recently got this city bag from a local market place. Please help to authenticate. Thank you for your kind help


Dear @muchstuff, 
So sorry I missed out the important photos . Please let me know if the quality is good enough.


----------



## Piggelin

Can I please get Help to authenticate this Balenciaga, Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

Piggelin said:


> Can I please get Help to authenticate this Balenciaga, Thanks!


I'm sorry but it's very frustrating to have to keep asking for proper pics and proper format. 

*PLEASE:

* Check the first post at top of the page for a link to pics needed and make sure you have them all.
* Photo details need to be close up, clear, facing the camera, no weird angles or bends in tags.
* Post all pics full sized, no thumb nails.
* Made sure your photos are right way up.*


----------



## muchstuff

choco-yummy said:


> Dear @muchstuff,
> So sorry I missed out the important photos . Please let me know if the quality is good enough.


Authentic in my opinion, in future please post photos full-sized.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Piggelin

muchstuff said:


> I'm sorry but it's very frustrating to have to keep asking for proper pics and proper format.
> 
> *PLEASE:
> 
> * Check the first post at top of the page for a link to pics needed and make sure you have them all.
> * Photo details need to be close up, clear, facing the camera, no weird angles or bends in tags.
> * Post all pics full sized, no thumb nails.
> * Made sure your photos are right way up.*


This is all I have and sorry for I don’t understand all information 
So you can’t Help me then?


----------



## muchstuff

Piggelin said:


> This is all I have and sorry for I don’t understand all information
> So you can’t Help me then?


Check this link, it will show you the photos we need and the way they should be presented. If you are missing photos we can't do our job to the best of our ability, you can try asking the seller for anything you're missing.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

Based on the photos I see you're probably OK but I do need to see all details. You've the option, when you are posting pictures, to post in either thumbnail (small) or full sized (larger). I can't see details in thumbnails, and sometimes when you try to zoom in they blur.


----------



## kj1008

Hello! I have a bad feeling about this one, a First, but would appreciate help. Thank you.









						BALENCIAGA PARIS 103208 Turquoise LEATHER The First 2Way Shoulder Handbag  | eBay
					

Style: First 2Way Shoulder Handbag. Authentic Balenciaga Shoulder Bag. Color: Turquoise ( Blue ). It Takes aGREAT Handbag. to Make a. Handle: Dual Small Weaver rolled Leather Strap w/Detachable Shoulder Strap.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## muchstuff

kj1008 said:


> Hello! I have a bad feeling about this one, a First, but would appreciate help. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA PARIS 103208 Turquoise LEATHER The First 2Way Shoulder Handbag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Style: First 2Way Shoulder Handbag. Authentic Balenciaga Shoulder Bag. Color: Turquoise ( Blue ). It Takes aGREAT Handbag. to Make a. Handle: Dual Small Weaver rolled Leather Strap w/Detachable Shoulder Strap.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Very fake, sorry.


----------



## kj1008

muchstuff said:


> Very fake, sorry.


No, thanks.


----------



## muchstuff

kj1008 said:


> No, thanks.


Any time.


----------



## kj1008

Muchstuff what about this one?  also a little too good.






						City leather handbag Balenciaga Blue in Leather - 22193244
					

Buy your city leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather handbag Balenciaga Blue in Leather available. 22193244




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## muchstuff

kj1008 said:


> Muchstuff what about this one?  also a little too good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City leather handbag Balenciaga Blue in Leather - 22193244
> 
> 
> Buy your city leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather handbag Balenciaga Blue in Leather available. 22193244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com


The link is just opening up to the website, not the listing.


----------



## kj1008

I’m sorry about that. But it’s a Vestiaire seller, “Marie” with a single item which a blue First. I’m attaching pics:


----------



## muchstuff

kj1008 said:


> I’m sorry about that. But it’s a Vestiaire seller, “Marie” with a single item which a blue First. I’m attaching pics:
> View attachment 5376330
> View attachment 5376331
> View attachment 5376332
> View attachment 5376333
> View attachment 5376334
> View attachment 5376335


Missing pics of the back of the interior tag, a good pic of the bale laying flat, the rivet. What I see looks OK but you might want to ask for the rest of the photos.


----------



## kj1008

Thank you, muchstuff. I will.


----------



## Elifdenizer

Bonjour, Bonjour, j'ai acheté une pochette Balenciaga sur un site de vente en ligne.
J'ai voulu avoir d'autres photos mais la vendeuse s'est dépêchée de me l'envoyer, pourriez-vous y regarder et me dire s'il s'agit d'une pochette authentique ou non s'il vous plaît, merci


----------



## Elifdenizer

Je rectifie : "pourriez vous y regarder et me dire s'il s'agit d'une pochette authentique Balenciaga ou non s'il vous plaît, merci"


----------



## ksuromax

Elifdenizer said:


> Bonjour, Bonjour, j'ai acheté une pochette Balenciaga sur un site de vente en ligne.
> J'ai voulu avoir d'autres photos mais la vendeuse s'est dépêchée de me l'envoyer, pourriez-vous y regarder et me dire s'il s'agit d'une pochette authentique ou non s'il vous plaît, merci





Elifdenizer said:


> Je rectifie : "pourriez vous y regarder et me dire s'il s'agit d'une pochette authentique Balenciaga ou non s'il vous plaît, merci"


we use English for communication here, so everyone could understand
your pictures are too small and not clear 
please, post new photos once you get the pochette
samples of required pictures you can find here: 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Ice G

Hello=)

Hope you can help authinticate this Metallic Edge City please. Can you also share the type of leather. Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Ice G said:


> Hello=)
> 
> Hope you can help authinticate this Metallic Edge City please. Can you also share the type of leather. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377940
> View attachment 5377940
> View attachment 5377941
> View attachment 5377942
> View attachment 5377944
> View attachment 5377945
> View attachment 5377946
> View attachment 5377947
> View attachment 5377949
> View attachment 5377950
> View attachment 5377951
> View attachment 5377952


Authentic in my opinion. The leather is chevre.


----------



## Ice G

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. The leather is chevre.


Thank you so much!!!that was so fast =)


----------



## muchstuff

Ice G said:


> Thank you so much!!!that was so fast =)


Sitting by my phone.


----------



## bzzt

Hello,

I saw this bag in a thrift and love the size! Would you be able to help me authenticate this?

item:city balenciaga
link: none


----------



## ksuromax

bzzt said:


> Hello,
> 
> I saw this bag in a thrift and love the size! Would you be able to help me authenticate this?
> 
> item:city balenciaga
> link: none
> 
> View attachment 5378908
> View attachment 5378909
> View attachment 5378910
> View attachment 5378911
> View attachment 5378912
> View attachment 5378913
> View attachment 5378914
> View attachment 5378915
> View attachment 5378916
> View attachment 5378917
> View attachment 5378918


not authentic, sorry


----------



## bzzt

No problem, thank you!


----------



## Ririy

Hello! My Mom gave me this bag, which was originally something her friend gave her so we werent sure about the authenticity. This bag has been recolored 2 times and I would like to redye the bag (and restore its condition as much as I can) if the bag comes out authentic. I need something to do for the upcoming holiday.  Thank you very much.


----------



## muchstuff

Ririy said:


> Hello! My Mom gave me this bag, which was originally something her friend gave her so we werent sure about the authenticity. This bag has been recolored 2 times and I would like to redye the bag (and restore its condition as much as I can) if the bag comes out authentic. I need something to do for the upcoming holiday.  Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5379012
> View attachment 5379013
> View attachment 5379014
> View attachment 5379016
> View attachment 5379017
> View attachment 5379018
> View attachment 5379019
> View attachment 5379020
> View attachment 5379021
> View attachment 5379022


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Ririy

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Awww thank you Muchstuff. Always so quick to respond and so helpful.   I will start the DIY project tomorrow. Once again, thank u so much


----------



## muchstuff

Ririy said:


> Awww thank you Muchstuff. Always so quick to respond and so helpful.   I will start the DIY project tomorrow. Once again, thank u so much


My pleasure!


----------



## andral5

Thank you for the great advice, @muchstuff ! Here's the culprit:

Item:
Balenciaga 2004 Eggplant First Bag

Link:








						Balenciaga 2004 Eggplant First Bag rare ❤️
					

Shop lau2314's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. This is a rare Balenciaga fall 2004 First bag in Eggplant, a rich and deep purple made in the highly Coveted and super soft and smooshy chèvre leather. Comes with mirror as well.




					poshmark.com
				




Your help is highly appreciated!


----------



## muchstuff

andral5 said:


> Thank you for the great advice, @muchstuff ! Here's the culprit:
> 
> Item:
> Balenciaga 2004 Eggplant First Bag
> 
> Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga 2004 Eggplant First Bag rare ❤️
> 
> 
> Shop lau2314's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. This is a rare Balenciaga fall 2004 First bag in Eggplant, a rich and deep purple made in the highly Coveted and super soft and smooshy chèvre leather. Comes with mirror as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your help is highly appreciated!


Missing some pics but it's authentic in my opinion. Handles look pretty dark but as usual, the pics aren't great.


----------



## andral5

muchstuff said:


> Missing some pics but it's authentic in my opinion. Handles look pretty dark but as usual, the pics aren't great.


Thank you so much!   Would it be worth the price? The Raisin one is almost $200 under.


----------



## muchstuff

andral5 said:


> Thank you so much!   Would it be worth the price? The Raisin one is almost $200 under.


As authenticators we're really not supposed to give advice: price or condition. I can say that in terms of rarity it's eggplant for certain. Some people aren't that fussed about things like that and would go for whichever bag pleased them the most and was in the best condition.  It never hurts to ask for better pics of things like corners, top edge, etc.  In the end though, a bag's worth what you're willing to pay for it IMO. I've paid more than some would for a bag I've really wanted.
If you haven't, take a look through the clubhouse and the reference threads for purple comparisons.

EDIT: Another point to consider is that the eggplant is chevre while the raisin is agneau.


----------



## andral5

muchstuff said:


> As authenticators we're really not supposed to give advice: price or condition. I can say that in terms of rarity it's eggplant for certain. Some people aren't that fussed about things like that and would go for whichever bag pleased them the most and was in the best condition.  It never hurts to ask for better pics of things like corners, top edge, etc.  In the end though, a bag's worth what you're willing to pay for it IMO. I've paid more than some would for a bag I've really wanted.
> If you haven't, take a look through the clubhouse and the reference threads for purple comparisons.



No, you're right, I shouldn't have asked. Thank you for sharing your opinion though. I might ask for some more pics, hopefully the seller is willing to post more.
I love the reference threads, I've been going through them a lot lately.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

andral5 said:


> No, you're right, I shouldn't have asked. Thank you for sharing your opinion though. I might ask for some more pics, hopefully the seller is willing to post more.
> I love the reference threads, I've been going through them a lot lately.


It's so unfortunate that some of the early threads are missing photos, which were lost in one of the site upgrades I believe.


----------



## muchstuff

@andral5 I'll also mention that, condition being equal, oldies collectors would pay more for eggplant than raisin. How much more is a personal matter of course!


----------



## andral5

muchstuff said:


> @andral5 I'll also mention that, condition being equal, oldies collectors would pay more for eggplant than raisin. How much more is a personal matter of course!


I am almost never able to part with my dearest possessions/collectibles, bags being among those


----------



## Pennycal

I am waiting on this baby to arrive and I can tell from the tag it is S/S 2006 and a City RH but I am wondering what leather it is (chèvre as it js pre 2007?) and would the black be Nero?

thanks so much


----------



## muchstuff

Pennycal said:


> I am waiting on this baby to arrive and I can tell from the tag it is S/S 2006 and a City RH but I am wondering what leather it is (chèvre as it js pre 2007?) and would the black be Nero?
> 
> thanks so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380360
> View attachment 5380361
> View attachment 5380362
> View attachment 5380363
> View attachment 5380364
> View attachment 5380365
> View attachment 5380366
> View attachment 5380367
> View attachment 5380368


As I said in answer to your earlier post, it's chevre and the colour would be nero. Missing some of the pics needed for authentication but authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Pennycal

muchstuff said:


> As I said in answer to your earlier post, it's chevre and the colour would be nero. Missing some of the pics needed for authentication but authentic in my opinion



thanks I just posted here as you suggested this was the best place apologies if I should have left it in the identification thread. These are all the pics I currently have it’s been purchased from a reputable Japan seller so fingers crossed it is all ok. I appreciate your time and knowledge


----------



## muchstuff

Pennycal said:


> thanks I just posted here as you suggested this was the best place apologies if I should have left it in the identification thread. These are all the pics I currently have it’s been purchased from a reputable Japan seller so fingers crossed it is all ok. I appreciate your time and knowledge


No worries, you didn’t change your text so I replied to what I saw. I think you’re fine.


----------



## bzzt

Hey,

saw another one that I thought could be considered..would you help me check if it’s real too?


----------



## TCmummy

muchstuff said:


> They don’t show all of the details but what I see looks good.


Hi,i have finally received the bag today. Here are the pictures.


----------



## muchstuff

bzzt said:


> Hey,
> 
> saw another one that I thought could be considered..would you help me check if it’s real too?
> 
> View attachment 5380599
> View attachment 5380600
> View attachment 5380601
> View attachment 5380602


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## muchstuff

TCmummy said:


> Hi,i have finally received the bag today. Here are the pictures.


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## TCmummy

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

TCmummy said:


> Thank you so much!


My pleasure.


----------



## bzzt

Thankyous!!


----------



## Skittle

I just purchased a Day hobo from TRR, and I need your help to confirm its authenticity. I believe it is a 2008 Vert Thyme Day.

What is unusual is that the notches in the two handle rivets are square, although the others two look normal. My forum search revealed that this happened to other ladies with 2008 purchases, so hopefully my bag is authentic.

Other than that it looks to me to be very well made and in an excellent condition. Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

bzzt said:


> Thankyous!!


Any time.


----------



## muchstuff

Skittle said:


> I just purchased a Day hobo from TRR, and I need your help to confirm its authenticity. I believe it is a 2008 Vert Thyme Day.
> 
> What is unusual is that the notches in the two handle rivets are square, although the others two look normal. My forum search revealed that this happened to other ladies with 2008 purchases, so hopefully my bag is authentic.
> 
> Other than that it looks to me to be very well made and in an excellent condition. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5381028
> View attachment 5381029
> View attachment 5381030
> View attachment 5381031
> View attachment 5381032
> View attachment 5381033
> View attachment 5381034
> View attachment 5381035
> View attachment 5381036
> View attachment 5381037
> View attachment 5381038
> View attachment 5381039


Authentic in my opinion, vert thyme's a good guess.


----------



## Skittle

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, vert thyme's a good guess.



I am so relieved, thank you so much! It's my first Balenciaga and I was so upset when I saw those square notches...


----------



## muchstuff

Skittle said:


> I am so relieved, thank you so much! It's my first Balenciaga and I was so upset when I saw those square notches...


If they were really shallow you'd probably have a problem but these one are OK.


----------



## beata-kelly

Please authenticate this city bag. Thank you


----------



## beata-kelly

Got one more. Hope is authentic.


----------



## muchstuff

beata-kelly said:


> Please authenticate this city bag. Thank you
> View attachment 5382244
> View attachment 5382245
> View attachment 5382246
> View attachment 5382247
> View attachment 5382248
> View attachment 5382249


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

beata-kelly said:


> Got one more. Hope is authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382253
> View attachment 5382254
> View attachment 5382255
> View attachment 5382256
> View attachment 5382257
> View attachment 5382258


Missing the rivet and back of the zipper head but what I see looks OK.


----------



## beata-kelly

muchstuff said:


> Missing the rivet and back of the zipper head but what I see looks OK.


 
Thank you muchstuff! I knew I forgot to upload all pics.


----------



## muchstuff

beata-kelly said:


> Thank you muchstuff! I knew I forgot to upload all pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382263


Still missing the rivet but you're OK.


----------



## yuuri

Hi lovely TPFs, I picked this up from vestiaire - listed as grey balenciaga city. It came with a receipt that it was purchased in Dec 2010 in HK. Can someone please help me authenticate this one? Thank you!!


----------



## muchstuff

yuuri said:


> Hi lovely TPFs, I picked this up from vestiaire - listed as grey balenciaga city. It came with a receipt that it was purchased in Dec 2010 in HK. Can someone please help me authenticate this one? Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5383032
> View attachment 5383034
> View attachment 5383035
> View attachment 5383036
> View attachment 5383037
> View attachment 5383038
> View attachment 5383039
> View attachment 5383040
> View attachment 5383041
> View attachment 5383042
> View attachment 5383045


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## yuuri

Didn’t expect your response so quickly. Thank you so much!!!! =)


----------



## muchstuff

yuuri said:


> Didn’t expect your response so quickly. Thank you so much!!!! =)


My pleasure.


----------



## baggirl52711

Requesting for authentication:

Large Neo Classic City Shoulder Bag
Black grained calfskin, black matte
630531 1000 T 528147

Thank you kindly!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## baggirl52711

baggirl52711 said:


> Requesting for authentication:
> 
> Large Neo Classic City Shoulder Bag
> Black grained calfskin, black matte
> 630531 1000 T 528147
> 
> Thank you kindly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384568
> View attachment 5384569
> View attachment 5384570
> View attachment 5384571
> View attachment 5384571
> View attachment 5384571
> View attachment 5384572
> View attachment 5384573
> View attachment 5384574
> View attachment 5384575
> View attachment 5384575
> View attachment 5384576
> View attachment 5384576
> View attachment 5384577
> View attachment 5384578
> View attachment 5384579


----------



## muchstuff

baggirl52711 said:


> View attachment 5384589
> View attachment 5384590
> View attachment 5384598
> View attachment 5384599


I'm not as familiar with the Neo but I don't see anything alarming, S/S 2021 large Neo. @ksuromax can you add your opinion?


----------



## ksuromax

baggirl52711 said:


> View attachment 5384589
> View attachment 5384590
> View attachment 5384598
> View attachment 5384599





muchstuff said:


> I'm not as familiar with the Neo but I don't see anything alarming, S/S 2021 large Neo. @ksuromax can you add your opinion?



yes, agree, looks fine to me


----------



## CherylA

Hi all, found this on marketplace for a good price. Unfortunately these are all the images I have at the moment, wondering if anyone would be able to know if this was authentic?

TIA!


----------



## muchstuff

CherylA said:


> Hi all, found this on marketplace for a good price. Unfortunately these are all the images I have at the moment, wondering if anyone would be able to know if this was authentic?
> 
> TIA!


Pics aren't very good, plus you're missing too many of the details we need.


----------



## Mimikins24

Hi folks,

I purchased this 2012 Velo from Yoogi's. I am fairly comfortable with the authenticity but wanted to check. Also they listed it as Blue Indigo, but I am thinking it is actually Lagon?

Thanks in advance for your expertise!


----------



## Mimikins24

I also have an old bag I found for a steal on eBay forever ago. Looks like the tag is for 2005 Sky Blue City. Thoughts on authenticity much appreciated.


----------



## muchstuff

Mimikins24 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I purchased this 2012 Velo from Yoogi's. I am fairly comfortable with the authenticity but wanted to check. Also they listed it as Blue Indigo, but I am thinking it is actually Lagon?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your expertise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5385709
> View attachment 5385717
> 
> 
> View attachment 5385718
> 
> 
> View attachment 5385719
> 
> 
> View attachment 5385720
> 
> 
> View attachment 5385721
> 
> 
> View attachment 5385722
> 
> 
> View attachment 5385723
> View attachment 5385718


Authentic in my opinion and yes it’s lagon.


----------



## muchstuff

Mimikins24 said:


> I also have an old bag I found for a steal on eBay forever ago. Looks like the tag is for 2005 Sky Blue City. Thoughts on authenticity much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5385727
> View attachment 5385728
> View attachment 5385727
> View attachment 5385728
> View attachment 5385729
> View attachment 5385730
> View attachment 5385731
> View attachment 5385733
> View attachment 5385734


Also authentic in my opinion, and you’re correct on the colour.


----------



## Mimikins24

Muchstuff, thanks so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Mimikins24 said:


> Muchstuff, thanks so much!


Any time!


----------



## Karina404

Can anyone help with authenticating Balenciaga Race Trainers?
Bought from Vinted and arrived today.
Just want 100% piece of mind!


----------



## muchstuff

Karina404 said:


> Can anyone help with authenticating Balenciaga Race Trainers?
> Bought from Vinted and arrived today.
> Just want 100% piece of mind!
> View attachment 5386387
> View attachment 5386388
> View attachment 5386389
> View attachment 5386390
> View attachment 5386391
> View attachment 5386392
> View attachment 5386393
> View attachment 5386394
> View attachment 5386395


Sorry, I don't do trainers.


----------



## beata-kelly

Got carried away again with another purchase. Could you please authenticate it?


----------



## muchstuff

beata-kelly said:


> Got carried away again with another purchase. Could you please authenticate it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386567
> View attachment 5386566
> View attachment 5386572
> View attachment 5386571
> View attachment 5386573
> View attachment 5386574
> View attachment 5386577


Please post clearer pics of the tag back and front with no glare, facing the camera, and another rivet. Please quote your original post number. We could also use a pic of the entire bag.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## beata-kelly

Adding to Post #19,844. Please let me know if additional pics are needed. thanks


----------



## muchstuff

beata-kelly said:


> Adding to Post #19,844. Please let me know if additional pics are needed. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386973
> View attachment 5386974
> View attachment 5386975
> View attachment 5386978
> View attachment 5386977


I don't see the close up pics of the tag I asked for? Front and back, facing the camera, no angle or bends.


----------



## beata-kelly

Post #19,844


----------



## muchstuff

beata-kelly said:


> Post #19,844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387090
> View attachment 5387091


Much better thanks. Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## beata-kelly

muchstuff said:


> Much better thanks. Authentic in my opinion.


Thanks a bunch, Muchstuff!


----------



## muchstuff

beata-kelly said:


> Thanks a bunch, Muchstuff!


My pleasure.


----------



## Leigh88

Hello.  On layaway and wanted to get your blessing on authenticity. Thank you in advance for looking. 
FP: https://shop.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-grenadine-928811


----------



## muchstuff

Leigh88 said:


> Hello.  On layaway and wanted to get your blessing on authenticity. Thank you in advance for looking.
> FP: https://shop.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-grenadine-928811


Missing most of the pics needed but it looks fine based on what I can see.


----------



## Leigh88

muchstuff said:


> Missing most of the pics needed but it looks fine based on what I can see.


Thank you.  I will call them on Monday to ask for additional  pictures.  Thank you.  Appreciate your time.


----------



## Leigh88

Leigh88 said:


> Thank you.  I will call them on Monday to ask for additional  pictures.  Thank you.  Appreciate your time.


Also just noticed the bag has been painted.  There is paint residue on the rivets. I will most likely cancel now.


----------



## takemetoparis

Hello,
Alexandra's Consignment in Seattle has a 2004 Sea Foam City.
I’m not so familiar with what a 2004 silver tag would look like, and curious about the hardware -- would all 2004s have pewter?
Also, what are your thoughts on the level of fading?
As always, thank you for your expertise!


----------



## muchstuff

Leigh88 said:


> Also just noticed the bag has been painted.  There is paint residue on the rivets. I will most likely cancel now.


I took another look, it does look like the bag's been touched up if not completely painted.


----------



## muchstuff

takemetoparis said:


> Hello,
> One of my local consignment stores has a 2004 Sea Foam City that I am interested in .
> I’m not familiar with what a 2004 silver tag would look like, and curious about the hardware -- would all 2004s have pewter?
> Also, what are your thoughts on the level of fading, and whether it would be worth purchasing?
> As always, thank you for your expertise!


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## takemetoparis

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.



That’s what I suspected with that C tag.  Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

takemetoparis said:


> That’s what I suspected with that C tag.  Thank you!


Any time.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Vintage8lover

Hi pls help me authenticate this balen first. thanks for your help


----------



## muchstuff

Vintage8lover said:


> Hi pls help me authenticate this balen first. thanks for your help


Please see the post at top of the page in yellow for a link to pics needed. All must be clear, close up, facing the camera, no angles, no bends in tags, right way up. Please post full sized, no thumbnails.


----------



## Vintage8lover

muchstuff said:


> Please see the post at top of the page in yellow for a link to pics needed. All must be clear, close up, facing the camera, no angles, no bends in tags, right way up. Please post full sized, no thumbnails.



hi is this okay? Seller just sent me these pics  thanks in advance


----------



## Vintage8lover

Hi sorry am having a hard time posting in the trail. Apologies for posting another set of pics. Thank you for understanding and authenticating


----------



## Vintage8lover

Vintage8lover said:


> Hi sorry am having a hard time posting in the trail. Apologies for posting another set of pics. Thank you for understanding and authenticating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390104
> View attachment 5390104
> View attachment 5390106
> View attachment 5390107
> View attachment 5390108
> View attachment 5390109
> View attachment 5390110
> View attachment 5390111
> View attachment 5390112
> View attachment 5390113


Is this authentic? Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

Vintage8lover said:


> Is this authentic? Thanks


Not authentic sorry.


----------



## Vintage8lover

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic sorry.


Thank you muchstuff


----------



## muchstuff

Vintage8lover said:


> Thank you muchstuff


Any time.


----------



## andral5

Not sure if this is to be posted here but I’d like to know what color is this. Still debating if I should get a First at least for short and quick errands and such. And maybe my daughter will use it when I don’t, as she’s not a fan of big bags.

Balenciaga Murier Lambskin Motorcycle First:









						Balenciaga Murier Lambskin Motorcycle First Bag
					

Shop crystalmonta135's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Reposhing this item I purchased from @sre1981. Loved it, but need something a little bigger.  L 13” x H 8” Handle drop- 4” Shoulder strap - 17” from clip to clip




					poshmark.com
				




Thank you for any help with this!


----------



## muchstuff

andral5 said:


> Not sure if this is to be posted here but I’d like to know what color is this. Still debating if I should get a First at least for short and quick errands and such. And maybe my daughter will use it when I don’t, as she’s not a fan of big bags.
> 
> Balenciaga Murier Lambskin Motorcycle First:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Murier Lambskin Motorcycle First Bag
> 
> 
> Shop crystalmonta135's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Reposhing this item I purchased from @sre1981. Loved it, but need something a little bigger.  L 13” x H 8” Handle drop- 4” Shoulder strap - 17” from clip to clip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for any help with this!


The colour is murier (it says it in the listing ). I'm sure you know it's missing pics re: authentication but I don't see anything to suggest it's not authentic.


----------



## andral5

muchstuff said:


> The colour is murier (it says it in the listing ). I'm sure you know it's missing pics re: authentication but I don't see anything to suggest it's not authentic.


Yes, I know the pics are nowhere near enough. I was curious more about the color; not familiar with murier. I guess I should take a closer look at the Balenciaga color chart.
Thank you again, @muchstuff!


----------



## muchstuff

andral5 said:


> Yes, I know the pics are nowhere near enough. I was curious more about the color; not familiar with murier. I guess I should take a closer look at the Balenciaga color chart.
> Thank you again, @muchstuff!


No worries.


----------



## Kookiliz

Hiya! I am trying to see if I can get some more detailed pics of back of zips/handle, but wondered if there was anything here which looked like a red flag to start off with? Thanks for any help


----------



## muchstuff

Kookiliz said:


> Hiya! I am trying to see if I can get some more detailed pics of back of zips/handle, but wondered if there was anything here which looked like a red flag to start off with? Thanks for any help
> 
> View attachment 5394826
> View attachment 5394827
> View attachment 5394828
> View attachment 5394829
> View attachment 5394830
> View attachment 5394831
> View attachment 5394832
> View attachment 5394833


Not keen on the tag, I wouldn't purchase without a full set of pics.


----------



## Kookiliz

muchstuff said:


> Not keen on the tag, I wouldn't purchase without a full set of pics.


Thanks for the quick response! Really helpful


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Kookiliz said:


> Thanks for the quick response! Really helpful


Any time.


----------



## dedes.boutique

Hello! Please help authenticate this balenciaga bag 
Item name: balenciaga graffiti classic mini city bag 
Link: n/a
Seller: Poshmark
Who took these pictures: I did
Comments: I have the bag on hand, just wanted to know if I've been ripped off or not.
Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

dedes.boutique said:


> Hello! Please help authenticate this balenciaga bag
> Item name: balenciaga graffiti classic mini city bag
> Link: n/a
> Seller: Poshmark
> Who took these pictures: I did
> Comments: I have the bag on hand, just wanted to know if I've been ripped off or not.
> Thank you!


I'm afraid it's not authentic, sorry.


----------



## dedes.boutique

muchstuff said:


> I'm afraid it's not authentic, sorry.


Oh ok    Thank you for a quick response!


----------



## muchstuff

dedes.boutique said:


> Oh ok    Thank you for a quick response!


My pleasure.


----------



## Addiesgaga

Looking at 2 listings on Poshmark. Both have this C in the nameplate, and I understand that's a very common thing to see in fakes. Can you check both listings and see if I'm right to be alarmed. One I question more because of the hardware because it doesn't look pewter. That other is because of the color as there was no navy in S/S 2004. Can you please give me your thoughts?



			https://posh.mk/IkAQ4ZTZKpb
		




			https://posh.mk/TjLy3BK1Kpb


----------



## muchstuff

Addiesgaga said:


> Looking at 2 listings on Poshmark. Both have this C in the nameplate, and I understand that's a very common thing to see in fakes. Can you check both listings and see if I'm right to be alarmed. One I question more because of the hardware because it doesn't look pewter. That other is because of the color as there was no navy in S/S 2004. Can you please give me your thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/IkAQ4ZTZKpb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/TjLy3BK1Kpb


Both are fake.


----------



## Addiesgaga

muchstuff said:


> Both are fake.




Thank you. That's what I was afraid of.


----------



## muchstuff

Addiesgaga said:


> Thank you. That's what I was afraid of.


Lots of fakes on Posh.


----------



## Mimikins24

muchstuff said:


> Lots of fakes on Posh.


Yes, seems likes more fakes than real lately.


----------



## Mathildel17

Vlad said:


> *LISEZ-MOI IMPORTANT*
> 
> Veuillez consulter le post #1 pour les règles d'authentification Balenciaga complètes . Toutes les demandes doivent être postées dans ce fil. Les authentifications ne se font pas par message privé ou dans tout autre fil.
> 
> Voir le lien ci-dessous pour des exemples de photos nécessaires et le format dans lequel elles doivent être (claires, en gros plan, orientées vers l'avant, sans angles, à l'endroit, sans plis dans les balises).
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/
> 
> Un lien vers la liste en question est requis.
> 
> *C'est le droit d'un authentificateur d'ignorer une demande qui n'est pas dans le bon format. *S'il manque des photos à l'annonce qui vous intéresse, il est de votre responsabilité de les demander au vendeur avant de les publier dans ce fil.
> 
> Merci et portez-vous bien !
> [/DEVIS]


----------



## Mathildel17

Bonjour, j'ai besoin de votre aide pour identifier ce cagole. Merci a vous


----------



## ksuromax

Mathildel17 said:


> Bonjour, j'ai besoin de votre aide pour identifier ce cagole. Merci a vous


pictures are not good enough for authentication
need good close up and sharp, facing forward shots of both tags and rivets (they are at the back of the studs)


----------



## fhoebie_dv

can you help me authenticate this city bag? i just bought it a week ago from instagram.thank u so much. the tag is saint laurent and i felt really bad.


----------



## fhoebie_dv

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


hi, can you help me authenticate my recently purchased balenciaga city bag?thank you!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## fhoebie_dv

fhoebie_dv said:


> hi, can you help me authenticate my recently purchased balenciaga city bag?thank you!!


i have not sent pictures yet


----------



## muchstuff

fhoebie_dv said:


> can you help me authenticate this city bag? i just bought it a week ago from instagram.thank u so much. the tag is saint laurent and i felt really bad.


Please see the post in yellow at top of the page for a link to pics needed. All must be right way up, clear, details must be close up, facing the camera, no angles, no bends in tags. Please post full sized, not thumbnails.


----------



## muchstuff

fhoebie_dv said:


> i have not sent pictures yet


Please see the post in yellow at top of the page for a link to pics needed. All must be right way up, clear, details must be close up, facing the camera, no angles, no bends in tags. Please post full sized, not thumbnails.


----------



## andral5

Hello dear ladies, my new-to-me Raisin First arrived today. While I have no reasons to doubt its authenticity, would you mind to take a look on the pics, please, and confirm it as well? Thank you in advance!

The link:








						BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Hardware First Raisin | FASHIONPHILE
					

This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Hardware First in Raisin. This stylish tote is beautifully crafted of distressed agneau lambskin leather in purple. This bag features hand stitched leather top handles, an optional shoulder strap, an exterior zipper pocket, leather patches, belts...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## muchstuff

andral5 said:


> Hello dear ladies, my new-to-me Raisin First arrived today. While I have no reasons to doubt its authenticity, would you mind to take a look on the pics, please, and confirm it as well? Thank you in advance!
> 
> The link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Hardware First Raisin | FASHIONPHILE
> 
> 
> This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Hardware First in Raisin. This stylish tote is beautifully crafted of distressed agneau lambskin leather in purple. This bag features hand stitched leather top handles, an optional shoulder strap, an exterior zipper pocket, leather patches, belts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402235
> View attachment 5402236
> View attachment 5402237
> View attachment 5402238
> View attachment 5402239
> View attachment 5402240


Authentic in my opinion. For future reference please make sure your photos are facing the camera straight, no angles.


----------



## jsmnflwr

Hello! Looking to get this bag authenticated:


Balenciaga City Giant 12 in Caramel https://bluxeboutique.ca/products/b...in-w-rose-gold-hw?_pos=3&_sid=ab61dcc92&_ss=r

apologies, the original photos from the listing won’t upload so I had to take some screenshots as I’m on a phone and don’t have access to a computer at the moment.

appreciate your help authenticating this. Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

jsmnflwr said:


> Hello! Looking to get this bag authenticated:
> 
> 
> Balenciaga City Giant 12 in Caramel https://bluxeboutique.ca/products/b...in-w-rose-gold-hw?_pos=3&_sid=ab61dcc92&_ss=r
> 
> apologies, the original photos from the listing won’t upload so I had to take some screenshots as I’m on a phone and don’t have access to a computer at the moment.
> 
> appreciate your help authenticating this. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5402293
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402294
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402295
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402296
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402297
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402298
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402299
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402300
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402301
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402302
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402303


Missing a good close up pic of the rivets and no pic of the back of the zipper head but what I see looks good, S/S 2012 rose blush.


----------



## andral5

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. For future reference please make sure your photos are facing the camera straight, no angles.


Thank you so much! 
It was more difficult than expected to take pics, the First is so small... But I will do that in the future, rotate them and all. Thank you again, @muchstuff !


----------



## Mimikins24

Got this for an excellent deal. Leather is thirsty and no mirror but I think I can moisturize and have a fab work bag. Just checking on authenticity, please.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5402424
View attachment 5402424


View attachment 5402424



View attachment 5402424


----------



## muchstuff

andral5 said:


> Thank you so much!
> It was more difficult than expected to take pics, the First is so small... But I will do that in the future, rotate them and all. Thank you again, @muchstuff !


My pleasure.


----------



## muchstuff

Mimikins24 said:


> Got this for an excellent deal. Leather is thirsty and no mirror but I think I can moisturize and have a fab work bag. Just checking on authenticity, please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402424
> View attachment 5402424
> View attachment 5402425
> View attachment 5402426
> View attachment 5402424
> View attachment 5402428
> View attachment 5402430
> View attachment 5402427
> View attachment 5402424
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402429
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402431


Authentic in my opinion. In future please make sure your photos are situated in the correct position, upside or sideways pics don't help us.


----------



## Mimikins24

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. In future please make sure your photos are situated in the correct position, upside or sideways pics don't help us.


Thanks muchstuff. My apologies, I didn't realize I had the photos turned around


----------



## muchstuff

Mimikins24 said:


> Thanks muchstuff. My apologies, I didn't realize I had the photos turned around


No worries.


----------



## fhoebie_dv

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. For future reference please make sure your photos are facing the camera straight, no angles.


Can you help me authenticate mine?


----------



## muchstuff

fhoebie_dv said:


> Can you help me authenticate mine?


Please see the post in yellow at top of the page for a link to pics needed. All must be right way up, clear, details must be close up, facing the camera, no angles, no bends in tags. Please post full sized, not thumbnails.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## g_g

Can you please authenticate my new bal city small? Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

g_g said:


> Can you please authenticate my new bal city small? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403429
> View attachment 5403430
> View attachment 5403431
> View attachment 5403432
> View attachment 5403433
> View attachment 5403434
> View attachment 5403435
> View attachment 5403436


Authentic in my opinion, thanks for the very good photos.


----------



## g_g

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, thanks for the very good photos.


yey! your quick reply is much appreciated


----------



## muchstuff

g_g said:


> yey! your quick reply is much appreciated


Any time.


----------



## samfalstaff

Hello: What do you think about this Twiggy? Didn't come with a strap. If authentic, what year do you think it is from?

Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m45327881451/
Seller: My Stuff
Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Hello: What do you think about this Twiggy? Didn't come with a strap. If authentic, what year do you think it is from?
> 
> Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m45327881451/
> Seller: My Stuff
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5403857
> View attachment 5403858
> View attachment 5403859
> 
> View attachment 5403860
> View attachment 5403861
> View attachment 5403862
> View attachment 5403863


Authentic in my opinion, 04 true red by the details.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, 04 true red by the details.


Thanks, muchstuff. Happy dancing! This is probably the closest I'll get to a true red City.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks, muchstuff. Happy dancing! This is probably the closest I'll get to a true red City.


Twiggy's a nice bag, it would be worth the money to get those handles done if you like the style.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Twiggy's a nice bag, it would be worth the money to get those handles done if you like the style.


Handles don't bother me that much. It's the lack of the strap that's a little annoying. I have a true red first. Maybe I can use the the handle from that.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Handles don't bother me that much. It's the lack of the strap that's a little annoying. I have a true red first. Maybe I can use the the handle from that.


The Twiggy has more width so you’ll lose strap drop if you use a First strap on a Twiggy.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> The Twiggy has more width so you’ll lose strap drop if you use a First strap on a Twiggy.


Good point.


----------



## takemetoparis

Is this a fake on the real real?


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-djj3k
		

I cant think of a white color A tag in spring 2005.was white made every season?


----------



## muchstuff

takemetoparis said:


> Is this a fake on the real real?
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-djj3k
> 
> 
> I cant think of a white color A tag in spring 2005.was white made every season?


The 05 white does exist, and no, it wasn't made every season. As usual TRR doesn't show all of the photos needed, but what I see looks good.


----------



## Mimikins24

Got this little nugget for $5 so I can't lose either way. Thoughts in authenticity much appreciated.


----------



## jessicapizza

NWT claimed to be bought at Balenciaga outlet in Canada on June 2021 - authentic or no?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

jessicapizza said:


> NWT claimed to be bought at Balenciaga outlet in Canada on June 2021 - authentic or no?
> View attachment 5404952
> 
> View attachment 5404955
> View attachment 5404956
> View attachment 5404957
> View attachment 5404958
> View attachment 5404959
> View attachment 5404960
> View attachment 5404961



See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.


----------



## jessicapizza

Sorry, these were the pics provided when I asked.. I can try to get better pics if possible. Meahwhile here is the listing: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/28481096139...entrq:ce000de61800a7449da612f8fff7b110|iid:12


----------



## muchstuff

jessicapizza said:


> Sorry, these were the pics provided when I asked.. I can try to get better pics if possible. Meahwhile here is the listing: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/284810961393?_trkparms=amclksrc=ITM&aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=a828bd30e9854b358bddccb7e8fd380b&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=14&sd=284810961393&itm=284810961393&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Balenciaga&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:f5a9779c-d540-11ec-8702-9acb56360e7b|parentrq:ce000de61800a7449da612f8fff7b110|iid:12


Please look at the link I provided for photos needed, these aren’t helpful.


----------



## muchstuff

Mimikins24 said:


> Got this little nugget for $5 so I can't lose either way. Thoughts in authenticity much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404340
> View attachment 5404341
> View attachment 5404344
> View attachment 5404345
> View attachment 5404346
> View attachment 5404348
> View attachment 5404342


OK so the zipper head looks good, the style number and colour code are correct. As is the season. My problem is that the tag is worn to the point where I can't really get a good read on the font. It has the characteristics of the font for this style so if it's a fake they paid attention to detail. I'd say probably authentic but I can't say 100% for sure.


----------



## jessicapizza

Ok the seller came back with these pics - I think the only took the zipper underside pic wrong


----------



## muchstuff

jessicapizza said:


> Ok the seller came back with these pics - I think the only took the zipper underside pic wrong
> View attachment 5405948
> View attachment 5405949
> View attachment 5405950
> View attachment 5405953
> View attachment 5405954
> View attachment 5405955
> View attachment 5405956
> View attachment 5405951


I don't see anything that screams fake but that's the best I can say with these photos. If you read the requirements for photos needed it states all pics need to be facing the camera, no bends in tags, no angled shots. And as you said we're missing the zipper head. 
In order to authenticate we need to be able to see the details as stated. We're not being deliberately difficult but when we can't see detailed pics of the font, how it's spaced, etc. we can't give you a definitive answer. Photos that are on angles distort everything. It's a challenge authenticating solely on photos to begin with so we need the best shots possible. Plus every detail we ask for is for a reason, there are fakes that look almost identical to an authentic bag so one particular detail can make a difference.


----------



## FIFISCORPIOLADY

Hello and thank you for your time. I would be most grateful for your thoughts on this City bag.


----------



## muchstuff

FIFISCORPIOLADY said:


> Hello and thank you for your time. I would be most grateful for your thoughts on this City bag.
> 
> View attachment 5408942
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408943
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408944
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408945
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408946
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408947
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408948
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408949
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408950
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408951


Missing photo of the back of the zipper head, we need a photo of the entire back of the tag (it’s missing the last line). A close up of the rivet would be appreciated. Please reference your original post number when you repost.


----------



## FIFISCORPIOLADY

Am I allowed to ask a generalised question re: this strap and the fact that it’s two pieces of leather with a seam in the middle. Is this a red flag in general or not necessarily? Thanks and sorry if this isn’t allowed.


----------



## muchstuff

FIFISCORPIOLADY said:


> Am I allowed to ask a generalised question re: this strap and the fact that it’s two pieces of leather with a seam in the middle. Is this a red flag in general or not necessarily? Thanks and sorry if this isn’t allowed.


No that’s normal.


----------



## Good Friday

Good day authenticators,
Please check this mini for me.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## muchstuff

Good Friday said:


> Good day authenticators,
> Please check this mini for me.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410073
> View attachment 5410074
> View attachment 5410075
> View attachment 5410076
> View attachment 5410077
> View attachment 5410078
> View attachment 5410085
> View attachment 5410080
> View attachment 5410081
> View attachment 5410082
> View attachment 5410083


Is this supposed to be a mini Twiggy? Do you have a link?


----------



## peacebabe

Good Friday said:


> Good day authenticators,
> Please check this mini for me.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410073
> View attachment 5410074
> View attachment 5410075
> View attachment 5410076
> View attachment 5410077
> View attachment 5410078
> View attachment 5410085
> View attachment 5410080
> View attachment 5410081
> View attachment 5410082
> View attachment 5410083


Hello, looks fine, no red flag


----------



## Good Friday

muchstuff said:


> Is this supposed to be a mini Twiggy? Do you have a link?


Yes, I forgot to add that this is a mini twiggy. I got the bag from a local secondhand store. Let me know if there are other pics needed. Thank you


----------



## Good Friday

peacebabe said:


> Hello, looks fine, no red flag


Thank you so much


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## mummaof5.1111

I’m hoping every one can make my dreams come true after finding this at an affordable amount.  I’ve done my own checks on it and it looks to be real.  Another company has stated it looks to be authentic via pics sent however you all are just top notch with authentication so I thought I’d ask you as well please. xx


----------



## mummaof5.1111

Can I also ask if this one looks ok to you all please? I am thinking of purchasing this one as well. X


----------



## muchstuff

Good Friday said:


> Thank you so much


The lovely @peacebabe says this is a Drum, not a mini Twiggy. The tag indicates that it was an outlet bag.


----------



## muchstuff

mummaof5.1111 said:


> I’m hoping every one can make my dreams come true after finding this at an affordable amount.  I’ve done my own checks on it and it looks to be real.  Another company has stated it looks to be authentic via pics sent however you all are just top notch with authentication so I thought I’d ask you as well please. xx


 Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## muchstuff

mummaof5.1111 said:


> Can I also ask if this one looks ok to you all please? I am thinking of purchasing this one as well. X


Also not authentic. In future please see the post in yellow at top of the page for a link showing photos required. They need to be clear, close up, no angles or bends in tags, and posted full size, no thumbnails. Good luck in your search!


----------



## mummaof5.1111

muchstuff said:


> Also not authentic. In future please see the post in yellow at top of the page for a link showing photos required. They need to be clear, close up, no angles or bends in tags, and posted full size, no thumbnails. Good luck in your search!


Thank you.  I will try and get better pics from sellers in future. X


----------



## muchstuff

mummaof5.1111 said:


> Thank you.  I will try and get better pics from sellers in future. X


Best of luck in your search!


----------



## FIFISCORPIOLADY

#19,927 additional pics.  Thank you.  I think the strap at least is fake as it’s adjustable.  Praying the bag isn’t ! Thank you SO much for your time and efforts


----------



## FIFISCORPIOLADY

#19927


----------



## muchstuff

Thanks for the pics, authentic in my opinion.


----------



## FIFISCORPIOLADY

Original post 19,927 I think ( hash tagged in right hand corner !) sorry if I’ve done this wrong


----------



## muchstuff

FIFISCORPIOLADY said:


> Original post 19,927 I think ( hash tagged in right hand corner !) sorry if I’ve done this wrong


No you did it right, I just read too fast.


----------



## FIFISCORPIOLADY

muchstuff said:


> Thanks for the pics, authentic in my opinion.


Is that for my bag MuchStuff 19,927 ? Thank you ! I didn’t know City’s had adjustable straps ?


----------



## muchstuff

FIFISCORPIOLADY said:


> Is that for my bag MuchStuff 19,927 ? Thank you ! I didn’t know City’s had adjustable straps ?


Yes it is. The earlier bags didn’t have adjustable straps, if memory serves it was a 2012 change.


----------



## FIFISCORPIOLADY

muchstuff said:


> Yes it is. The earlier bags didn’t have adjustable straps, if memory serves it was a 2012 change.


Amazing thank you very much for your help and knowledge. So much appreciated xxx


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

FIFISCORPIOLADY said:


> Amazing thank you very much for your help and knowledge. So much appreciated xxx


Any time!


----------



## FIFISCORPIOLADY

muchstuff said:


> Thanks for the pics, authentic in my opinion.


I cannot work out for the life of me how to decipher the tag. Could you possibly tell me what year she is ?


----------



## muchstuff

FIFISCORPIOLADY said:


> I cannot work out for the life of me how to decipher the tag. Could you possibly tell me what year she is ?


F/W 2012.


----------



## FIFISCORPIOLADY

muchstuff said:


> F/W 2012.


Superstar ⭐️ thank you


----------



## muchstuff

FIFISCORPIOLADY said:


> Superstar ⭐ thank you


My pleasure.


----------



## atlantis1982

FIFISCORPIOLADY said:


> Superstar ⭐ thank you


Just jumping in to say that the style of your bag is a Velo, not a City.  (thus the adjustable strap, to address a concern of yours)
Regardless, enjoy it!


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> Just jumping in to say that the style of your bag is a Velo, not a City.  (thus the adjustable strap, to address a concern of yours)
> Regardless, enjoy it!


Thanks for pointing that out! @FIFISCORPIOLADY there's a significant size difference between the two styles.


----------



## mummaof5.1111

Hi again all I have asked the seller to send some pics I have tried to get them as good as I can get them I am hoping these are ok.  I don’t have the bag myself as yet I am seeing whether to purchase this one. Thank you.


----------



## mummaof5.1111

I am thinking to buy this one also.  Again I have asked the seller for the pictures I have tried my best to send them as stated in the above statement for this thread.


----------



## muchstuff

mummaof5.1111 said:


> I am thinking to buy this one also.  Again I have asked the seller for the pictures I have tried my best to send them as stated in the above statement for this thread.


Could you please repost both with the photos full sized?


----------



## mummaof5.1111

muchstuff said:


> Could you please repost both with the photos full sized?


Sorry hun I’m not sure how to do that as I’ve just taken these screen shots from what I’ve been sent via the sellers. Sorry I’m not great with this stuff. Xx


----------



## mummaof5.1111

muchstuff said:


> Could you please repost both with the photos full sized?


I have cropped the screen shots I hope this is what you meant hun.  I am going to post on seperate posts due to picture quantities.


----------



## mummaof5.1111

muchstuff said:


> Could you please repost both with the photos full sized?


This is the other bag hun again I have cropped them if I have done this correctly.  I apologise if I’ve done it wrong.


----------



## muchstuff

mummaof5.1111 said:


> This is the other bag hun again I have cropped them if I have done this correctly.  I apologise if I’ve done it wrong.


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## mummaof5.1111

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Is that both bags that are not authentic please hun? - I am rubbish at trying to find an authentic bag. Xx


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

mummaof5.1111 said:


> I have cropped the screen shots I hope this is what you meant hun.  I am going to post on seperate posts due to picture quantities.


Hmmm, something about the leather is bugging me, it looks like maybe it's been recoloured? Could just be the pics but it's supposed to be gris tarmac and doesn't look quite right. There are lighter patches in the centre of the front, around the leather detailing. On the back too.


----------



## mummaof5.1111

muchstuff said:


> Hmmm, something about the leather is bugging me, it looks like maybe it's been recoloured? Could just be the pics but it's supposed to be gris tarmac and doesn't look quite right. There are lighter patches in the centre of the front, around the leather detailing. On the back too.


Ok, so it could be real but re coloured - your awesome thank you honestly I have no idea with Balenciaga bags.  Give me coach, Michael kors, longchamp etc they can easily be authenticated but Balenciaga are quite difficult to spot with my eyes any way. Xx


----------



## B-Town

Hi! Took a chance on a second one, this one from Fashionphile. I believe I got all of the necessary pictures--please let me know if I need to add or retake any. This was the link, if it is still helpful to have as well:

BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Silver Hardware City Gris Fossile 932453 | FASHIONPHILE 

The Balenciaga tag on the outside of the inner zip pocket does not lift up, and neither does the tag on the inside of the inner zip pocket--the one with the serial number. 

Thank you for your time and expertise!


----------



## muchstuff

mummaof5.1111 said:


> Ok, so it could be real but re coloured - your awesome thank you honestly I have no idea with Balenciaga bags.  Give me coach, Michael kors, longchamp etc they can easily be authenticated but Balenciaga are quite difficult to spot with my eyes any way. Xx


My pleasure, the grey could be authentic but there were apparently some very good fakes for that particular season so I'm always careful with F/W 2012 bags.


----------



## muchstuff

B-Town said:


> Hi! Took a chance on a second one, this one from Fashionphile. I believe I got all of the necessary pictures--please let me know if I need to add or retake any. This was the link, if it is still helpful to have as well:
> 
> BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Silver Hardware City Gris Fossile 932453 | FASHIONPHILE
> 
> The Balenciaga tag on the outside of the inner zip pocket does not lift up, and neither does the tag on the inside of the inner zip pocket--the one with the serial number.
> 
> Thank you for your time and expertise!


Can I have a clear pic of the tag front please?


----------



## Good Friday

muchstuff said:


> The lovely @peacebabe says this is a Drum, not a mini Twiggy. The tag indicates that it was an outlet bag.


Cool. Thank you for the info @muchstuff @peacebabe


----------



## muchstuff

Good Friday said:


> Cool. Thank you for the info @muchstuff @peacebabe


Any time.


----------



## B-Town

muchstuff said:


> Can I have a clear pic of the tag front please?


Sorry, I think this one is better!


----------



## muchstuff

B-Town said:


> Sorry, I think this one is better!


As you can see the last 0 in the style number 505550 is a little bit out of place but everything else looks fine.


----------



## peacebabe

FIFISCORPIOLADY said:


> Is that for my bag MuchStuff 19,927 ? Thank you ! I didn’t know City’s had adjustable straps ?



The bag is not a City but Velo. Thus, nothing wrong with the strap


----------



## peacebabe

atlantis1982 said:


> Just jumping in to say that the style of your bag is a Velo, not a City.  (thus the adjustable strap, to address a concern of yours)
> Regardless, enjoy it!



Pardon me babe, i saw u clarified only after i did


----------



## B-Town

muchstuff said:


> As you can see the last 0 in the style number 505550 is a little bit out of place but everything else looks fine.


You're right! I hadn't even caught that. Thank you so much! I appreciate it.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Yes it is. The earlier bags didn’t have adjustable straps, if memory serves it was a 2012 change.


City didn't have adjustable strap until 2018, i believe 
other models did, but not City


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> City didn't have adjustable strap until 2018, i believe
> other models did, but not City


Yeah we had a bit of a misunderstanding. The bag I was looking at was a Velo but listed as a City, I didn't read the text and just went to the photos so I was under the assumption OP knew it was a Velo. My bad, but we've cleared it up with the OP. Thanks ksuro!


----------



## mummaof5.1111

muchstuff said:


> Hmmm, something about the leather is bugging me, it looks like maybe it's been recoloured? Could just be the pics but it's supposed to be gris tarmac and doesn't look quite right. There are lighter patches in the centre of the front, around the leather detailing. On the back too.


Hi ya hun I asked the seller and she stated the bag has been re coloured by handbag spa. I have taken a chance and purchased as this one seems to be authentic but I will take more pics once it arrives I hope I’ve not purchased a replica. Xx


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

mummaof5.1111 said:


> Hi ya hun I asked the seller and she stated the bag has been re coloured by handbag spa. I have taken a chance and purchased as this one seems to be authentic but I will take more pics once it arrives I hope I’ve not purchased a replica. Xx


Sounds good.


----------



## mummaof5.1111

muchstuff said:


> Sounds good.


Here we are sweetie it came today.  I took it in to my local Fenicks that has a handbag clinic booth and the lady had 2 city bags there and compared them and authenticated my bag I am so over the moon.  The bag has been re coloured by handbag spa and I am awaiting a quote to have some cracking to the top piping sorted and the handles re laced.  I am in love.


----------



## mummaof5.1111

muchstuff said:


> Sounds good.


Forgot this pic too sorry. X


----------



## muchstuff

mummaof5.1111 said:


> Forgot this pic too sorry. X


Details all look fine. How does the leather feel? A lot of people say the feel of the leather changes when the bags are redyed.


----------



## mummaof5.1111

muchstuff said:


> Details all look fine. How does the leather feel? A lot of people say the feel of the leather changes when the bags are redyed.


The leather feels like butter,  the lady I spoke to today actually said the same thing some times it stiffens the leather but in this case it hasn’t at all.  I have been stung with a replica before and the difference in the weight of the bag and the feel of the leather itself is just amazing.  The real one is also a lot slouchier.  Honestly I am over the moon. Thank you again so much for all your help. Xx


----------



## muchstuff

mummaof5.1111 said:


> The leather feels like butter,  the lady I spoke to today actually said the same thing some times it stiffens the leather but in this case it hasn’t at all.  I have been stung with a replica before and the difference in the weight of the bag and the feel of the leather itself is just amazing.  The real one is also a lot slouchier.  Honestly I am over the moon. Thank you again so much for all your help. Xx


Most welcome, enjoy your bag!


----------



## prof ash

Item Name:*Balenciaga Hand Bag  Pink Leather 3009049*
Item Number: 314008575042
Seller ID: japan_monoshare
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/314008575042?hash=item491c5e9c42:g:KZQAAOSwl91ijDih


Thank you in advance so much for any authentification that may be possible based on this listing!!


----------



## muchstuff

prof ash said:


> Item Name:*Balenciaga Hand Bag  Pink Leather 3009049*
> Item Number: 314008575042
> Seller ID: japan_monoshare
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/314008575042?hash=item491c5e9c42:g:KZQAAOSwl91ijDih
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance so much for any authentification that may be possible based on this listing!!


I'm not comfortable commenting on this without better pics, sorry. I need to see close ups of the rivets, bale and back of the zipper head.


----------



## RachelVerinder

Dear authenticators,
Found this Pompom and could not resist…
A little bit stained and the corners have seen better days but the price was very good and I wanted an everyday summer bag I wouldn’t baby…
Are there any red flags concerning authenticity in your opinion? TIA!


----------



## prof ash

muchstuff said:


> I'm not comfortable commenting on this without better pics, sorry. I need to see close ups of the rivets, bale and back of the zipper head.



Thank you so much; I thought so based on the limited photos in the posting.

Also not sure if I want to mess with Vieux Rose after I found an old much-heated thread discussing the color, haha!!


----------



## muchstuff

RachelVerinder said:


> Dear authenticators,
> Found this Pompom and could not resist…
> A little bit stained and the corners have seen better days but the price was very good and I wanted an everyday summer bag I wouldn’t baby…
> Are there any red flags concerning authenticity in your opinion? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5413751
> 
> View attachment 5413752
> 
> View attachment 5413753
> 
> View attachment 5413755
> 
> View attachment 5413756
> 
> View attachment 5413757
> 
> View attachment 5413758
> 
> View attachment 5413759


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

prof ash said:


> Thank you so much; I thought so based on the limited photos in the posting.
> 
> Also not sure if I want to mess with Vieux Rose after I found an old much-heated thread discussing the color


I don’t know much about about the colour TBH.


----------



## RachelVerinder

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you so much for your quick answer, and for all your work in this thread!


----------



## muchstuff

RachelVerinder said:


> Thank you so much for your quick answer, and for all your work in this thread!


My pleasure!


----------



## dolali

The Day from TRR arrived today. I appreciate your opinion on authenticity 

TRR link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-leather-handle-bag-ch8kk

The leather feels super silky and I  the color. However the bag is definitely not in "very good condition with minor wear throughout" as described by TRR.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> The Day from TRR arrived today. I appreciate your opinion on authenticity
> 
> TRR link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-leather-handle-bag-ch8kk
> 
> The leather feels super silky and I  the color. However the bag is definitely not in "very good condition with minor wear throughout" as described by TRR.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414716
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414717
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414718
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414719
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414720
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414721


Authentic in my opinion, any chance of a pic outside?


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, any chance of a pic outside?




Thank you so much for your quick response! It is getting dark here so I'll take a better pic tomorrow. For now this is outside.


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Thank you so much for your quick response! It is getting dark here so I'll take a better pic tomorrow. For now this is outside.
> View attachment 5414739


Thanks, it would be easier to be sure about the colour with a bit of sun.


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, it would be easier to be sure about the colour with a bit of sun.



I will take a better picture tomorrow. Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> I will take a better picture tomorrow. Thank you so much!


I’ll watch for it. The leather looks very nice.


----------



## ysims

Hello authenticators,

I am a bit puzzled about this giant city,is it authentic and has it been dyed to different colour at all? 

Thank you


----------



## dolali

For reference pics of bag for authentication on Post #19995




muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, any chance of a pic outside?



Pictures outside: (I have lots of trees so I was chasing the sunlight)Hopefully pics work but let me know and I'll take more.

EDIT to ask, could it be 06 Grenat? It's definitely more a burgundy shade rather than red. But then again, I have never seeing any Bal reds in person. The leather is super soft!


----------



## Mimikins24

Thoughts on this bag, please and thanks?https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ack-leather-balenciaga-handbag-23443740.shtml


----------



## ksuromax

Mimikins24 said:


> Thoughts on this bag, please and thanks?https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ack-leather-balenciaga-handbag-23443740.shtml


the link takes to the main page, do you mind copying pictures and posting them here?


----------



## ksuromax

ysims said:


> Hello authenticators,
> 
> I am a bit puzzled about this giant city,is it authentic and has it been dyed to different colour at all?
> 
> Thank you


you are missing a good part of required pictures, please, check this link for the samples of the pictures that are needed for authentication
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Mimikins24

Mimikins24 said:


> Thoughts on this bag, please and thanks?https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ack-leather-balenciaga-handbag-23443740.shtml


----------



## muchstuff

Mimikins24 said:


> View attachment 5415252
> View attachment 5415253
> View attachment 5415254
> View attachment 5415255
> View attachment 5415256
> View attachment 5415257
> View attachment 5415258
> View attachment 5415259
> View attachment 5415260


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Mimikins24

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Thank you for the confirmation. I figured the zipper was a problem


----------



## muchstuff

Mimikins24 said:


> Thank you for the confirmation. I figured the zipper was a problem


There's a lot that's wrong with that bag!


----------



## earswithfeet

dolali said:


> For reference pics of bag for authentication on Post #19995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures outside: (I have lots of trees so I was chasing the sunlight)Hopefully pics work but let me know and I'll take more.
> 
> EDIT to ask, could it be 06 Grenat? It's definitely more a burgundy shade rather than red. But then again, I have never seeing any Bal reds in person. The leather is super soft!
> 
> View attachment 5415160
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415161
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415163


No specialist on Bal colors here, but I think it could def be RT. Leather looks yummy


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## earswithfeet

Found this and was mildly appalled...

https://www.vite-envogue.de/eu/de/balenciaga/handtasche-in-braun-917486

I kindly asked them to re-evalute their authentification on this thing and they promised to take it off their site asap. Well, that was this morning and this atrocity is still up for sale 
Or am I completely wrong here and it is indeed the real thing? I don't think so...
Sorry it's in German.


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> For reference pics of bag for authentication on Post #19995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures outside: (I have lots of trees so I was chasing the sunlight)Hopefully pics work but let me know and I'll take more.
> 
> EDIT to ask, could it be 06 Grenat? It's definitely more a burgundy shade rather than red. But then again, I have never seeing any Bal reds in person. The leather is super soft!
> 
> View attachment 5415160
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415161
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415163


I'm not sure TBH, the zipper tape looks too dark for RT. @ksuromax ? @Conni618 ? @fayden ? @peacebabe ?Calling in the troups.


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> Found this and was mildly appalled...
> 
> https://www.vite-envogue.de/eu/de/balenciaga/handtasche-in-braun-917486
> 
> I kindly asked them to re-evalute their authentification on this thing and they promised to take it off their site asap. Well, that was this morning and this atrocity is still up for sale
> Or am I completely wrong here and it is indeed the real thing? I don't think so...
> Sorry it's in German.


Oh no, that's way fake.


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> Oh no, that's way fake.


That's what I thought.
Shame on their "authentication team"


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> I'm not sure TBH, the zipper tape looks too dark for RT. @ksuromax ? @Conni618 ? @fayden ? @peacebabe ?Calling in the troups.



Thank you so much! Hopefully some of the troups will chime in!


----------



## dolali

earswithfeet said:


> No specialist on Bal colors here, but I think it could def be RT. Leather looks yummy



Thank you for your input! The leather is so soft and silky! The bag needs a little TLC but I think this leather is well worth it.


----------



## Mimikins24

muchstuff said:


> There's a lot that's wrong with that bag!


Lol anything with a "C" tag makes me cringe off the bat


----------



## muchstuff

Mimikins24 said:


> Lol anything with a "C" tag makes me cringe off the bat


Good rule of thumb.


----------



## fayden

muchstuff said:


> I'm not sure TBH, the zipper tape looks too dark for RT. @ksuromax ? @Conni618 ? @fayden ? @peacebabe ?Calling in the troups.



My gut says RT but I could be wrong...


----------



## atlantis1982

fayden said:


> My gut says RT but I could be wrong...


I agree with @muchstuff the zipper tape is way too dark to be RT.
Here's a RT:


And here's @dolali's bag:


Possibly Bordeaux?


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> I agree with @muchstuff the zipper tape is way too dark to be RT.
> Here's a RT:
> View attachment 5415563
> 
> And here's @dolali's bag:
> View attachment 5415564
> 
> Possibly Bordeaux?


Maybe but Bordeaux is usually darker IMO. Maybe a faded one.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Maybe but Bordeaux is usually darker IMO. Maybe a faded one.


+1


----------



## dolali

fayden said:


> My gut says RT but I could be wrong...





atlantis1982 said:


> I agree with @muchstuff the zipper tape is way too dark to be RT.
> Here's a RT:
> View attachment 5415563
> 
> And here's @dolali's bag:
> View attachment 5415564
> 
> Possibly Bordeaux?





muchstuff said:


> Maybe but Bordeaux is usually darker IMO. Maybe a faded one.





ksuromax said:


> +1



Thank you so very much for helping ID'd the bag. 
Yes, the zipper tape looks brown IRL. The bag is definitely a burgundy shade so maybe it is a faded Bordeaux. Since it is already well pre-loved, I'll use it as a worry-free bag! I love the leather, and I am really liking this wine color 

 You are always so helpful, BIG THANKS TO ALL


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Thank you so very much for helping ID'd the bag.
> Yes, the zipper tape looks brown IRL. The bag is definitely a burgundy shade so maybe it is a faded Bordeaux. Since it is already well pre-loved, I'll use it as a worry-free bag! I love the leather, and I am really liking this wine color
> 
> You are always so helpful, BIG THANKS TO ALL


Enjoy!


----------



## elena.b.villarreal

Could you all take a look at this?

Listing: https://shop.rebag.com/products/handbags-balenciaga-everyday-camera-bag-printed-leather-small7659446
Photos (taken by me): https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1B0_pihRA1RmH6BhdHQYfqGeHAXPnEmtf?usp=sharing

(I tried to take good photos, but it was very hard to get a good angle on the inside of the bag!)

Also the listing says leather, but I suspect it's coated canvas. Any thoughts?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ksuromax

elena.b.villarreal said:


> Could you all take a look at this?
> 
> Listing: https://shop.rebag.com/products/handbags-balenciaga-everyday-camera-bag-printed-leather-small7659446
> Photos (taken by me): https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1B0_pihRA1RmH6BhdHQYfqGeHAXPnEmtf?usp=sharing
> 
> (I tried to take good photos, but it was very hard to get a good angle on the inside of the bag!)
> 
> Also the listing says leather, but I suspect it's coated canvas. Any thoughts?


authentic in my opinion


----------



## elena.b.villarreal

ksuromax said:


> authentic in my opinion


Thank you for taking a look!


----------



## ksuromax

elena.b.villarreal said:


> Thank you for taking a look!


any time


----------



## ysims

ksuromax said:


> you are missing a good part of required pictures, please, check this link for the samples of the pictures that are needed for authentication
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


Thank you, I have just got more pictures from the seller.


----------



## ksuromax

ysims said:


> Thank you, I have just got more pictures from the seller.


looks good to me


----------



## ysims

ksuromax said:


> looks good to me


thank you, could you tell what was the original colour?


----------



## ksuromax

ysims said:


> thank you, could you tell what was the original colour?


i don't think it was re-dyed, the zipper tape looks to be in the original colour. 
Some of the Bal Blue shades are known for fading, and i think what looks like bad dying is just the faded areas. 
By the texture the leather looks like agneau, with this combination is small letters in "made in italy" and GGH we are probably looking at 2008, and there we have 2 options, Sky Blue (unlikely) and Electric Blue (most probably):


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i don't think it was re-dyed, the zipper tape looks to be in the original colour.
> Some of the Bal Blue shades are known for fading, and i think what looks like bad dying is just the faded areas.
> By the texture the leather looks like agneau, with this combination is small letters in "made in italy" and GGH we are probably looking at 2008, and there we have 2 options, Sky Blue (unlikely) and Electric Blue (most probably):
> View attachment 5417923


+1


----------



## Qweenpandora

Vlad said:


> *IMPORTANT READ-ME*
> 
> Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.
> 
> See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/
> 
> A link to the listing in question is required.
> 
> *It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.
> 
> Thanks and be well!


----------



## Qweenpandora

Hi, Can someone please help authenticate this neo city classic mini? Thank you.
P.S. I struggled to get the serial number picture. It’s try #19 that’s still blurry


----------



## ksuromax

Qweenpandora said:


> Hi, Can someone please help authenticate this neo city classic mini? Thank you.
> P.S. I struggled to get the serial number picture. It’s try #19 that’s still blurry


Please, try to get a sharp shot of the serial no, otherwise the rest of what i can see looks very promising


----------



## Qweenpandora

ksuromax said:


> Please, try to get a sharp shot of the serial no, otherwise the rest of what i can see looks very promising



Bent nail but who cares  thanks for the help!!


----------



## ysims

muchstuff said:


> +1


wow, thanks for explaining, you have a great knowelege of bal bags.


----------



## ksuromax

Qweenpandora said:


> Bent nail but who cares  thanks for the help!!


still cannot read full line with 'MADE IN ITALY ...' wording, but what i can see looks good


----------



## gameazel

Hello, could I please have this bag authenticated? I just received it in the mail - it looks to be from S/S 2017, and I think it's in Gris Fossile. Thank you very much! Please let me know if further pictures are required 

Item Name: Balenciaga City Leather Handbag 
Item Number:
Seller ID: Darya 
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...eather-city-balenciaga-handbag-22875853.shtml


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## gameazel

gameazel said:


> Hello, could I please have this bag authenticated? I just received it in the mail - it looks to be from S/S 2017, and I think it's in Gris Fossile. Thank you very much! Please let me know if further pictures are required
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City Leather Handbag
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: Darya
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...eather-city-balenciaga-handbag-22875853.shtml
> 
> View attachment 5418855
> View attachment 5418856
> View attachment 5418857
> View attachment 5418858
> View attachment 5418859
> View attachment 5418860
> View attachment 5418861
> View attachment 5418862
> View attachment 5418863
> View attachment 5418864
> View attachment 5418865
> View attachment 5418866



Here are the remaining pics:


----------



## ksuromax

gameazel said:


> Hello, could I please have this bag authenticated? I just received it in the mail - it looks to be from S/S 2017, and I think it's in Gris Fossile. Thank you very much! Please let me know if further pictures are required
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City Leather Handbag
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: Darya
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...eather-city-balenciaga-handbag-22875853.shtml
> 
> View attachment 5418855
> View attachment 5418856
> View attachment 5418857
> View attachment 5418858
> View attachment 5418859
> View attachment 5418860
> View attachment 5418861
> View attachment 5418862
> View attachment 5418863
> View attachment 5418864
> View attachment 5418865
> View attachment 5418866





gameazel said:


> Here are the remaining pics:
> View attachment 5418873
> View attachment 5418874
> View attachment 5418875
> View attachment 5418876
> View attachment 5418877
> View attachment 5418878
> View attachment 5418882


Authentic


----------



## cc_ara

Hi asking for your opinion if this is authentic


----------



## gameazel

ksuromax said:


> Authentic


That's wonderful, thank you so much for the rapid response @ksuromax! Really appreciate it


----------



## ksuromax

cc_ara said:


> Hi asking for your opinion if this is authentic


you are missing zipperhead underneath, and it would be nice to see the gold logo stamp in better, sharp quality, without glare


----------



## cc_ara

ksuromax said:


> you are missing zipperhead underneath, and it would be nice to see the gold logo stamp in better, sharp quality, without glare


Hi sorry i forgot to add, here it is


----------



## miss_mjs

Hello,

Just bought this bag from eBay! Could I have this bag authenticated please?

Item Name:  Authentic Balenciaga classic city handbag/shoulder bag black
Item Number: 325190094116
Seller ID: kikieetch
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/325190094116

Sadly I don't have the macro feature on my phone but hopefully what I took is clear enought (I also took some extra ones as well to give you more detail).


----------



## miss_mjs

miss_mjs said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just bought this bag from eBay! Could I have this bag authenticated please?
> 
> Item Name:  Authentic Balenciaga classic city handbag/shoulder bag black
> Item Number: 325190094116
> Seller ID: kikieetch
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/325190094116
> 
> Sadly I don't have macro-feature on my phone and I took some extra ones as well to give you more detail. Hopefully, it helps, and here is what I took:



Here are the remaining pictures:











This is the zipper inside pocket (This is one was really hard to take a picture of - had to zoom in)



The zipper of the outside pocket


----------



## ksuromax

cc_ara said:


> Hi sorry i forgot to add, here it is
> 
> View attachment 5419448
> 
> 
> View attachment 5419449


authentic in my opinion


----------



## ksuromax

miss_mjs said:


> Here are the remaining pictures:
> 
> View attachment 5419728
> View attachment 5419710
> View attachment 5419711
> View attachment 5419712
> View attachment 5419713
> View attachment 5419715
> View attachment 5419755
> View attachment 5419720
> 
> 
> This is the zipper inside pocket (This is one was really hard to take a picture of - had to zoom in)
> View attachment 5419716
> 
> 
> The zipper of the outside pocket
> View attachment 5419718


authentic


----------



## cc_ara

ksuromax said:


> authentic in my opinion


Thank you so much!!


----------



## miss_mjs

ksuromax said:


> authentic



Phew! Thank you so much for responding and authenticating so quickly! I appreciate it


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## mimott

Hi. Can you please authenticate this mini pompon. Thankyou so much


----------



## fashionmaudel

Hello - Can I get a authentication on this bag?  Fingers crossed, I’m a little nervous about it now. Supposed to be a project bag.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## fashionmaudel

fashionmaudel said:


> Hello - Can I get a authentication on this bag?  Fingers crossed, I’m a little nervous about it now. Supposed to be a project bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5422013
> View attachment 5422013
> View attachment 5422020
> View attachment 5422027
> View attachment 5422040
> View attachment 5422041
> View attachment 5422054
> View attachment 5422055
> View attachment 5422056
> View attachment 5422013
> View attachment 5422020
> View attachment 5422027
> View attachment 5422040
> View attachment 5422041
> View attachment 5422054
> View attachment 5422055
> View attachment 5422056
> View attachment 5422013
> View attachment 5422020
> View attachment 5422027
> View attachment 5422040
> View attachment 5422013
> View attachment 5422020
> View attachment 5422027
> View attachment 5422055
> View attachment 5422020
> View attachment 5422040
> View attachment 5422013
> View attachment 5422013
> View attachment 5422020
> View attachment 5422020
> View attachment 5422013
> View attachment 5422020
> View attachment 5422027
> View attachment 5422040
> View attachment 5422041
> View attachment 5422054
> View attachment 5422055
> View attachment 5422056
> View attachment 5422056


Sorry, I don’t know why the pictures repeated so many times!


----------



## muchstuff

mimott said:


> Hi. Can you please authenticate this mini pompon. Thankyou so much


Rivet and tag pics are blurry, missing back of zipper head. When you repost please quote your original  post number.


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Sorry, I don’t know why the pictures repeated so many times!


Missing back of zipper head but you're fine.


----------



## muchstuff

Please, after you post your photos, check them for clarity. If they're blurry they don't help us!


----------



## fashionmaudel

Here is the zipperhead and mirror…sorry about that. Technical difficulties today!  It’s a marigold chevre right?


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Here is the zipperhead and mirror…sorry about that. Technical difficulties today!  It’s a marigold chevre right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5422089
> View attachment 5422090


Thanks, yes it is.


----------



## fashionmaudel

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, yes it is.


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Thank you!!!!!


Any time.


----------



## shibuyajess

Hello everyone, I recently got this piece and was wondering if anyone could help clarify the year for me? It was listed as giant 21 part time bag on The Real Real and was lucky that the previous owner included some of the paperwork that came with it originally. I’ve heard some bags do not have a letter year but previously when I’ve read on that it left me more confused than anything. Thanks for any help ✌


----------



## muchstuff

shibuyajess said:


> Hello everyone, I recently got this piece and was wondering if anyone could help clarify the year for me? It was listed as giant 21 part time bag on The Real Real and was lucky that the previous owner included some of the paperwork that came with it originally. I’ve heard some bags do not have a letter year but previously when I’ve read on that it left me more confused than anything. Thanks for any help ✌


You're missing pics of the rivet and the back of the zipper head but what I see looks fine. They didn't start putting the season letters on the tag backs until F/W 2012.


----------



## fashionmaudel

Hi!  So I purchased another bag (finally found a nonfaded, true green bag!) this week at an incredible price (there’s a little stain on the bottom but it’s hardly noticeable!).  When it rains it pours!!  It’s from TRR but could you all authenticate before I take the tag off?  Also, any idea what year/color it is?  Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Hi!  So I purchased another bag (finally found a nonfaded, true green bag!) this week at an incredible price (there’s a little stain on the bottom but it’s hardly noticeable!).  When it rains it pours!!  It’s from TRR but could you all authenticate before I take the tag off?  Also, any idea what year/color it is?  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5424003
> View attachment 5424005
> View attachment 5424007
> View attachment 5424008
> View attachment 5424009
> View attachment 5424011
> View attachment 5424012
> View attachment 5424014
> View attachment 5424015
> View attachment 5424016
> View attachment 5424018
> View attachment 5424019


Authentic in my opinion, I'd say 07 vert gazon.


----------



## fashionmaudel

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, I'd say 07 vert gazon.


Thank you!!!!  Does that mean it’s chevre?


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Thank you!!!!  Does that mean it’s chevre?


It does.


----------



## fashionmaudel

muchstuff said:


> It does.


Yahoooo!!!  That’s awesome!  Thanks!!!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Yahoooo!!!  That’s awesome!  Thanks!!!


Any time.


----------



## CrisM24

Item: balenciaga bag
Hi everyone! May i ask if this bag is authentic? Thanks in advance god bless ❤️


----------



## muchstuff

CrisM24 said:


> Item: balenciaga bag
> Hi everyone! May i ask if this bag is authentic? Thanks in advance god bless ❤


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## shibuyajess

muchstuff said:


> You're missing pics of the rivet and the back of the zipper head but what I see looks fine. They didn't start putting the season letters on the tag backs until F/W 2012.





muchstuff said:


> You're missing pics of the rivet and the back of the zipper head but what I see looks fine. They didn't start putting the season letters on the tag backs until F/W 2012.


Oops forgot the zipper picture. I’ve seen some color and year charts but it doesn’t really look like the ones available then. Is it supposed to be anthracite?


----------



## muchstuff

shibuyajess said:


> Oops forgot the zipper picture. I’ve seen some color and year charts but it doesn’t really look like the ones available then. Is it supposed to be anthracite?


Yes, it's anthracite. Anthracite has different tones depending on season, some look more blue, some more green, some a true grey.


----------



## Monera

Hi, any indication if this one is real or not? I did message seller for a picture of the zipper but no reply yet. https://www.ebay.com/itm/144591426747


----------



## muchstuff

Monera said:


> Hi, any indication if this one is real or not? I did message seller for a picture of the zipper but no reply yet. https://www.ebay.com/itm/144591426747
> View attachment 5425831
> View attachment 5425832
> View attachment 5425833
> View attachment 5425834
> View attachment 5425835
> View attachment 5425836
> View attachment 5425837
> View attachment 5425838
> View attachment 5425839
> View attachment 5425840
> View attachment 5425841


It's probably OK but these pics are largely useless. See the pics in the link for what's needed, it's not just the details but the way the photos are presented.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## sarahloree

Hello, I received this Balenciaga Mini Le Cagole as a gift and am wondering if it is authentic. I have every reason to believe it is except I did not receive the tag or authenticity card with it. The bag is so small it was almost impossible to photograph the serial number (695814-1000-R-584046) and I was not able to get the zipper, but I did my best. Please let me know, thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

sarahloree said:


> Hello, I received this Balenciaga Mini Le Cagole as a gift and am wondering if it is authentic. I have every reason to believe it is except I did not receive the tag or authenticity card with it. The bag is so small it was almost impossible to photograph the serial number (695814-1000-R-584046) and I was not able to get the zipper, but I did my best. Please let me know, thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 5426025
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426026
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426027
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426028
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426029
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426030
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426031
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426032


I’m afraid I’m not conversant enough with this style to authenticate. @ksuromax ?


----------



## ksuromax

sarahloree said:


> Hello, I received this Balenciaga Mini Le Cagole as a gift and am wondering if it is authentic. I have every reason to believe it is except I did not receive the tag or authenticity card with it. The bag is so small it was almost impossible to photograph the serial number (695814-1000-R-584046) and I was not able to get the zipper, but I did my best. Please let me know, thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 5426025
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426026
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426027
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426028
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426029
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426030
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426031
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426032


What i see looks consistent, but it would be great to see the serial no stamp in better quality, if possible?


----------



## sarahloree

@ksuromax Is this better?


----------



## ksuromax

sarahloree said:


> @ksuromax Is this better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426400


Thanks for trying, but not really, too much of glare


----------



## sarahloree

@ksuromax


----------



## ksuromax

sarahloree said:


> @ksuromax


----------



## sarahloree

ksuromax said:


>


YAY THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Aaalicia

Hello, may I please have this authenticated if possible? I’ve purchased a few city bags in the past but I’m unfamiliar with authenticating SLG’s. Unfortunately I don’t see any photos for the zipper. My SO purchased this and I just wanted to double check  

Item Name: Balenciaga Lambskin Leather Trousse Maquillage Cosmetic Pouch
Item Number: 110481.218048
Seller ID: north.coast.style
Link: Link with photos


----------



## muchstuff

Aaalicia said:


> Hello, may I please have this authenticated if possible? I’ve purchased a few city bags in the past but I’m unfamiliar with authenticating SLG’s. Unfortunately I don’t see any photos for the zipper. My SO purchased this and I just wanted to double check
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Lambskin Leather Trousse Maquillage Cosmetic Pouch
> Item Number: 110481.218048
> Seller ID: north.coast.style
> Link: Link with photos


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## m.kaz

Hi, may I have this authenticated please.
Bought in Japan. 
I have older model balenciaga items with white dustbag, but the dustbag’s stitches are not like this.
Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

m.kaz said:


> Hi, may I have this authenticated please.
> Bought in Japan.
> I have older model balenciaga items with white dustbag, but the dustbag’s stitches are not like this.
> Thank you!


We need a better pic of the interior tag with the numbers on it. We need the tag in its entirety, facing the camera, no angle or bends in it. Please post full sized, not thumbnail, and quote your earlier post number for reference.


----------



## m.kaz

I have added the full tag picture.
Thank you! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Sf tu


m.kaz said:


> Hi, may I have this authenticated please.
> Bought in Japan.
> I have older model balenciaga items with white dustbag, but the dustbag’s stitches are not like this.
> Thank you!


----------



## Aaalicia

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thanks so much for taking a look at it, I appreciate it


----------



## muchstuff

Aaalicia said:


> Thanks so much for taking a look at it, I appreciate it


My pleasure.


----------



## fashionmaudel

Hi - I received the red bag from TRR. Hoping you can authenticate and confirm it’s a Rouge Theatre?   The leather is definitely thinner than I was expecting but the color is amazing. There is very little fade…so pretty.  Handles are warmed but very wear otherwise.


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Hi - I received the red bag from TRR. Hoping you can authenticate and confirm it’s a Rouge Theatre?   The leather is definitely thinner than I was expecting but the color is amazing. There is very little fade…so pretty.  Handles are warmed but very wear otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429425
> View attachment 5429426
> View attachment 5429427
> View attachment 5429428
> View attachment 5429429
> View attachment 5429430
> View attachment 5429431
> View attachment 5429432


Authentic and definitely RT in my opinion.


----------



## fashionmaudel

muchstuff said:


> Authentic and definitely RT in my opinion.



Awesome!  Thanks!!  I’ve been hunting one for a long time!!!


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Awesome!  Thanks!!  I’ve been hunting one for a long time!!!


Enjoy!


----------



## m.kaz

Hi, may I have this authenticated please. Bought from Japan. reuploading this picture again as I think previous picture has bad lighting. I am a bit skeptical about the dustbag.. is it normal to have stitches like this. i’m sorry i dont know how to quote my previous posting. A newbie here but really need help .. thanks in advance!!


----------



## muchstuff

m.kaz said:


> Hi, may I have this authenticated please. Bought from Japan. reuploading this picture again as I think previous picture has bad lighting. I am a bit skeptical about the dustbag.. is it normal to have stitches like this. i’m sorry i dont know how to quote my previous posting. A newbie here but really need help .. thanks in advance!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429499
> View attachment 5429495
> View attachment 5429492
> View attachment 5429504
> View attachment 5429505
> View attachment 5429494
> View attachment 5429495
> View attachment 5429496
> View attachment 5429497
> View attachment 5429498
> View attachment 5429499
> View attachment 5429500
> View attachment 5429501


Sorry I thought I answered. Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## m.kaz

muchstuff said:


> Sorry I thought I answered. Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you so much for your !!! How about the dustbag? Is it normal to look like that?


----------



## muchstuff

m.kaz said:


> Thank you so much for your !!! How about the dustbag? Is it normal to look like that?


I don't pay much attention to dust bags TBH.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## m.kaz

muchstuff said:


> I don't pay much attention to dust bags TBH.


I see.. anyway thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

m.kaz said:


> I see.. anyway thank you so much!


Any time.


----------



## mushashi415

Hi ladies.  It’s been a while since I lost dabbled into Balenciaga.  I can across this amazing magenta day bag. It looks a bit iffy to me.  Please help me authenticate this bag. TIA


----------



## muchstuff

mushashi415 said:


> Hi ladies.  It’s been a while since I lost dabbled into Balenciaga.  I can across this amazing magenta day bag. It looks a bit iffy to me.  Please help me authenticate this bag. TIA
> 
> View attachment 5429612
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429613
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429614
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429615
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429616
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429617
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429618
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429619
> View attachment 5429620


Missing pics of the back of the zipper head and the rivets but based on what I see it’s not authentic.


----------



## mushashi415

muchstuff said:


> Missing pics of the back of the zipper head and the rivets but based on what I see it’s not authentic.


Hi there. I uploaded more photos. Pls take a look.   Thanks for your help


----------



## muchstuff

mushashi415 said:


> Hi there. I uploaded more photos. Pls take a look.   Thanks for your help


Still not authentic, sorry.


----------



## laurabaptista

Hi! It’d be awesome if someone could help me authenticate this bag. Bought it from a local thrift shop with a good reputation. Thank you all in advance.


----------



## LoveLux123

Hello, 

I would be grateful if someone can authenticate this for me. Thank you very much.

Item Name: Balenciaga city bag,  lack, with rose gold hardware 
Item Number: n/a
Seller ID: @j121707
Link:https://posh.mk/Az6IL4jO0qb.


----------



## Mersprob

Dear all, I really hope for help around here and thank all forwardly 
I bought a Balenciaga and the seller told me she bought it on vestiaire and that it is authentic.
Now it arrive and I am not that sure anymore....what do you think?


----------



## muchstuff

Mersprob said:


> Dear all, I really hope for help around here and thank all forwardly
> I bought a Balenciaga and the seller told me she bought it on vestiaire and that it is authentic.
> Now it arrive and I am not that sure anymore....what do you think?


Very fake, sorry.


----------



## muchstuff

LoveLux123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would be grateful if someone can authenticate this for me. Thank you very much.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga city bag,  lack, with rose gold hardware
> Item Number: n/a
> Seller ID: @j121707
> Link:https://posh.mk/Az6IL4jO0qb.


Please see the link below for pics needed.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## muchstuff

laurabaptista said:


> Hi! It’d be awesome if someone could help me authenticate this bag. Bought it from a local thrift shop with a good reputation. Thank you all in advance.


Tag pics aren't great but I think you're OK.


----------



## 00015vg

Hi,
I just recently bought this Bbag from TRR and would really appreciate it if anyone could authenticate it for me. Hopefully my pictures are okay as I don't have a macro option on my phone, but I can retake if need be. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

00015vg said:


> Hi,
> I just recently bought this Bbag from TRR and would really appreciate it if anyone could authenticate it for me. Hopefully my pictures are okay as I don't have a macro option on my phone, but I can retake if need be. Thanks so much in advance!


Authentic in my opinion. For future reference there’s an option after you load your photos to post them full sized.


----------



## 00015vg

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. For future reference there’s an option after you load your photos to post them full sized.


Awesome thank you! And yes I didn't notice that but I'll keep in mind.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

00015vg said:


> Awesome thank you! And yes I didn't notice that but I'll keep in mind.


Enjoy!


----------



## laurabaptista

muchstuff said:


> Tag pics aren't great but I think you're OK.


Thank you!! ❤️


----------



## muchstuff

laurabaptista said:


> Thank you!! ❤


My pleasure.


----------



## kellyjacobs1985

Hi everyone! I ordered a Large Top Handle Neo Classic from 24S, and it arrived in less than desirable condition… I presume from long storage before shipping to me because there are significant dents in the leather from where the handles rested. There are also some small scuff marks, and little imperfections like the coating/seal along the edges of the bag is frayed in some spots. Upon checking the “tag” inside, I realized there is no metal or leather tag as usual!! Instead, Balenciaga is printed on the front of the inside pocket, and on the back of the pocket there is a serial number. Is this maybe because it is the “Large” size version of the bag? I know 24S is supposed to be a legit retailer, but it would greatly put my mind at ease if you all could help authenticate this too! Thank you!!


----------



## muchstuff

kellyjacobs1985 said:


> Hi everyone! I ordered a Large Top Handle Neo Classic from 24S, and it arrived in less than desirable condition… I presume from long storage before shipping to me because there are significant dents in the leather from where the handles rested. There are also some small scuff marks, and little imperfections like the coating/seal along the edges of the bag is frayed in some spots. Upon checking the “tag” inside, I realized there is no metal or leather tag as usual!! Instead, Balenciaga is printed on the front of the inside pocket, and on the back of the pocket there is a serial number. Is this maybe because it is the “Large” size version of the bag? I know 24S is supposed to be a legit retailer, but it would greatly put my mind at ease if you all could help authenticate this too! Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5432255
> View attachment 5432256
> View attachment 5432258
> View attachment 5432255
> View attachment 5432256
> View attachment 5432258
> View attachment 5432259
> View attachment 5432260
> View attachment 5432261
> View attachment 5432262
> View attachment 5432263
> View attachment 5432264
> View attachment 5432265


Tags differ depending on style/age and this is correct for this bag.


----------



## Monera

I ended up buying that black one off eBay... here are some better pictures.


----------



## muchstuff

Monera said:


> I ended up buying that black one off eBay... here are some better pictures.


Authentic in my opinion. For future asks please be sure all pics are right way up and posted full sized.


----------



## Monera

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. For future asks please be sure all pics are right way up and posted full sized.


Yay thank you!!! Will do!


----------



## muchstuff

Monera said:


> Yay thank you!!! Will do!


Enjoy!


----------



## Mimikins24

I have asked for a photo of the rivet, but does the rest look OK so far? And what year/colour would this be?



			https://posh.mk/K28JURV16qb
		


Thanks for all your expertise.


----------



## muchstuff

Mimikins24 said:


> I have asked for a photo of the rivet, but does the rest look OK so far? And what year/colour would this be?
> 
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/K28JURV16qb
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your expertise.


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Mimikins24

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Much appreciated!


----------



## Mimikins24

Any luck with this one so far? I have asked for a pic of the front of the tag as well.


			https://posh.mk/Oh97Nqcu7qb
		

Thanks again


----------



## muchstuff

Mimikins24 said:


> Much appreciated!


Any time!


----------



## muchstuff

Mimikins24 said:


> Any luck with this one so far? I have asked for a pic of the front of the tag as well.
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/Oh97Nqcu7qb
> 
> 
> Thanks again


This one looks authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## earswithfeet

Hi all! I'm in need of help (in more ways than one, actually)   
I just got around to inspecting my newest Bal friend. Bought a blue Courier companion for my Rouille. No idea what blue this is though...
Anyway, I was a bit flummoxed when I noticed that the blue one actually sat nicely when I tried it on crossbody. Can't do that with the Rouille. Then I realized that the blue is significantly larger. Did they make 2 different sizes or changed them at some point? Also, the HW is def more silvery than the RH. Nothing feels or looks off to me. Leather isn't as smooshy and yummy, but still very nice.
TIA!













Last pic is pretty much the actual color of the bag.


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> Hi all! I'm in need of help (in more ways than one, actually)
> I just got around to inspecting my newest Bal friend. Bought a blue Courier companion for my Rouille. No idea what blue this is though...
> Anyway, I was a bit flummoxed when I noticed that the blue one actually sat nicely when I tried it on crossbody. Can't do that with the Rouille. Then I realized that the blue is significantly larger. Did they make 2 different sizes or changed them at some point? Also, the HW is def more silvery than the RH. Nothing feels or looks off to me. Leather isn't as smooshy and yummy, but still very nice.
> TIA!
> View attachment 5433927
> View attachment 5433928
> View attachment 5433929
> View attachment 5433930
> View attachment 5433931
> View attachment 5433933
> View attachment 5433934
> View attachment 5433935
> View attachment 5433936
> View attachment 5433937
> View attachment 5433938
> View attachment 5433939
> 
> Last pic is pretty much the actual color of the bag.


It looks fine, there were two sizes. Not sure which blue it is though.


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> It looks fine, there were two sizes. Not sure which blue it is though.


Thanks as always! You rock


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> Thanks as always! You rock


Any time!


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> Hi all! I'm in need of help (in more ways than one, actually)
> I just got around to inspecting my newest Bal friend. Bought a blue Courier companion for my Rouille. No idea what blue this is though...
> Anyway, I was a bit flummoxed when I noticed that the blue one actually sat nicely when I tried it on crossbody. Can't do that with the Rouille. Then I realized that the blue is significantly larger. Did they make 2 different sizes or changed them at some point? Also, the HW is def more silvery than the RH. Nothing feels or looks off to me. Leather isn't as smooshy and yummy, but still very nice.
> TIA!
> View attachment 5433927
> View attachment 5433928
> View attachment 5433929
> View attachment 5433930
> View attachment 5433931
> View attachment 5433933
> View attachment 5433934
> View attachment 5433935
> View attachment 5433936
> View attachment 5433937
> View attachment 5433938
> View attachment 5433939
> 
> Last pic is pretty much the actual color of the bag.


My guess is 08 electric blue.. for the edge coating color.


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> My guess is 08 electric blue.. for the edge coating color.


Oh yes, could be. I was thinking maybe French Blue? But I trust you guys color knowledge more   
Whatever blue it is, I like it.


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> Oh yes, could be. I was thinking maybe French Blue? But I trust you guys color knowledge more
> Whatever blue it is, I like it.


07 French blue edge coating was different blue shade than yours.




08 Electric Blue edge coating:


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> 07 French blue edge coating was different blue shade than yours.
> 
> View attachment 5434090
> 
> 
> 08 Electric Blue edge coating:
> 
> View attachment 5434091


Yep, def EB. Just looked at mine again. Thanks, hon


----------



## *Jenn*

Hi! Can I please get authentication on this gray work please!  

I think I got all pics, please let me know if you need anything else


----------



## muchstuff

*Jenn* said:


> Hi! Can I please get authentication on this gray work please!
> 
> I think I got all pics, please let me know if you need anything else
> 
> View attachment 5434233
> View attachment 5434234
> View attachment 5434235
> View attachment 5434236
> View attachment 5434237
> View attachment 5434238
> View attachment 5434240
> View attachment 5434241


Can’t see the last line on the tag back and we need the back of the zipper head not the front but authentic in my opinion.


----------



## *Jenn*

muchstuff said:


> Can’t see the last line on the tag back and we need the back of the zipper head not the front but authentic in my opinion.



i will post those pics as soon as I get back home!


----------



## muchstuff

*Jenn* said:


> i will post those pics as soon as I get back home!


No worries, you’re good, next time!


----------



## *Jenn*

muchstuff said:


> No worries, you’re good, next time!







If you’re able, can you figure out what year / color this is?


----------



## muchstuff

*Jenn* said:


> View attachment 5434345
> 
> View attachment 5434346
> 
> If you’re able, can you figure out what year / color this is?


S/S 2011 ardoise.


----------



## Lhissa

Hi! Please authenticate this Balenciaga Part Time


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Lhissa said:


> Hi! Please authenticate this Balenciaga Part Time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435397
> View attachment 5435398
> View attachment 5435399
> View attachment 5435400
> View attachment 5435401
> View attachment 5435402
> View attachment 5435403
> View attachment 5435404
> View attachment 5435406
> View attachment 5435407


I'm confused by the last photo, is this a different bag?


----------



## Lhissa

muchstuff said:


> I'm confused by the last photo, is this a different bag?


No. This is the same bag.


----------



## Mimikins24

I have asked for more  and better pictures already, but is this even in the ball park so far?https://posh.mk/4hHIu7tidrb


----------



## muchstuff

Lhissa said:


> No. This is the same bag.
> 
> View attachment 5435755


Much better photo, the colours were confusing in your other pics. Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

Mimikins24 said:


> I have asked for more  and better pictures already, but is this even in the ball park so far?https://posh.mk/4hHIu7tidrb


Not authentic, sorry. (No one would offer a metallic edge bag for that price if it was authentic).


----------



## Mimikins24

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry. (No one would offer a metallic edge bag for that price if it was authentic).


Thanks for confirming. This person is so darn insistent they bought it at Holt Renfrew ...


----------



## Lhissa

muchstuff said:


> Much better photo, the colours were confusing in your other pics. Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you! Now I can use it with confidence. I'm glad I found this forum


----------



## muchstuff

Mimikins24 said:


> Thanks for confirming. This person is so darn insistent they bought it at Holt Renfrew ...


If they did why would they be basically giving it away? Scammers everywhere.


----------



## muchstuff

Lhissa said:


> Thank you! Now I can use it with confidence. I'm glad I found this forum


Most welcome, enjoy!


----------



## Mersprob

Dear all I am still on the search for my first balenciaga and would be happy about some help on this one so you think it’s authentic?⭐️
https://www.vinted.de/damen/taschen/handtaschen/1994052585-balenciaga-tasche


----------



## atlantis1982

muchstuff said:


> Much better photo, the colours were confusing in your other pics. Authentic in my opinion.


@Lhissa Has the bag been recolored?  Looks like a blue cobalt that got touched up.


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> @Lhissa Has the bag been recolored?  Looks like a blue cobalt that got touched up.


The thought crossed my mind as well.


----------



## muchstuff

Mersprob said:


> Dear all I am still on the search for my first balenciaga and would be happy about some help on this one so you think it’s authentic?⭐
> https://www.vinted.de/damen/taschen/handtaschen/1994052585-balenciaga-tasche


Nothings screaming fake but missing pics of rivet, bale and back of the zipper head.


----------



## Mimikins24

muchstuff said:


> If they did why would they be basically giving it away? Scammers everywhere.


You are so right! They are everywhere and bold about it. That's why I appreciate all your advice here


----------



## muchstuff

Mimikins24 said:


> You are so right! They are everywhere and bold about it. That's why I appreciate all your advice here


Any time.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Lhissa

atlantis1982 said:


> @Lhissa Has the bag been recolored?  Looks like a blue cobalt that got touched up.


I'm not sure. I never asked about my bag. Luckily its an authentic balenciaga


----------



## samsonite

Hi can someone help authenticate this balenciaga city?



			https://posh.mk/mo83VsbLdrb
		


Thank you!


----------



## LostInBal

Lhissa said:


> Hi! Please authenticate this Balenciaga Part Time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435397
> View attachment 5435398
> View attachment 5435399
> View attachment 5435400
> View attachment 5435401
> View attachment 5435402
> View attachment 5435403
> View attachment 5435404
> View attachment 5435406
> View attachment 5435407


Did you know it has been dyed?.


----------



## LostInBal

atlantis1982 said:


> @Lhissa Has the bag been recolored?  Looks like a blue cobalt that got touched up.


No, the bag was originally light color and re colored to blue..


----------



## Lhissa

LostInBal said:


> No, the bag was originally light color and re colored to blue..


I found the same colour like mine in pinterest. Im not sure if it’s recoloured or not


----------



## LostInBal

Lhissa said:


> I found the same colour like mine in pinterest. Im not sure if it’s recoloured or not
> View attachment 5436042
> View attachment 5436043


This one is ok but yours.. just have a look around the hardware and you will be able to se blue dye around them which still remains. And those white spots all around surface it’s the original color showing up. Even zipper frabric has been painted.


----------



## muchstuff

Lhissa said:


> I found the same colour like mine in pinterest. Im not sure if it’s recoloured or not
> View attachment 5436042
> View attachment 5436043


The colour code on your bag is for bleu cobalt. Your bag is a different colour in almost every photo due to lighting but it does appear to have been recoloured.


----------



## Lhissa

LostInBal said:


> This one is ok but yours.. just have a look around the hardware and you will be able to se blue dye around them which still remains. And those white spots all around surface it’s the original color showing up. Even zipper frabric has been painted.
> 
> View attachment 5436068


Ahaaa now i can see it. I thought those white spots was normal. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Lhissa

muchstuff said:


> The colour code on your bag is for bleu cobalt. Your bag is a different colour in almost every photo due to lighting but it does appear to have been recoloured.


Thank you for the information. Ive searched the original colour and its pretty. Should i do something to it or just let it be?


----------



## Mersprob

Alain wird all Pictures 
She says she has no authentification card or dust bag because it was gifted to her which is making me a bit suspicious:/ does the Balenciaga stamping and number seem a bit off centered?
What do you think? Is it authentic?



dear all  I am still on the search for my first balenciaga and would be happy about some help on this one so you think it’s authentic?⭐
https://www.vinted.de/damen/tasc


----------



## samsonite

Hi can someone help me authenticate this 2005 balenciaga city ? Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

Lhissa said:


> Thank you for the information. Ive searched the original colour and its pretty. Should i do something to it or just let it be?


Not sure there's much you can do, maybe just a good conditioning and if necessary a touch up for any of the white bits.


----------



## muchstuff

Mersprob said:


> Alain wird all Pictures
> She says she has no authentification card or dust bag because it was gifted to her which is making me a bit suspicious:/ does the Balenciaga stamping and number seem a bit off centered?
> What do you think? Is it authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> dear all  I am still on the search for my first balenciaga and would be happy about some help on this one so you think it’s authentic?⭐
> https://www.vinted.de/damen/tasc


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

samsonite said:


> Hi can someone help me authenticate this 2005 balenciaga city ? Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5436222
> View attachment 5436223
> View attachment 5436224
> View attachment 5436225
> View attachment 5436226
> View attachment 5436227
> View attachment 5436228
> View attachment 5436229
> View attachment 5436230
> View attachment 5436231
> View attachment 5436232
> View attachment 5436233


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Mersprob

thank you for your help!
I am a bit worried because the Balenciaga stamping and serial number seem very off centered and not vertical and there is no letter in it…


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Mersprob said:


> thank you for your help!
> I am a bit worried because the Balenciaga stamping and serial number seem very off centered and not vertical and there is no letter in it…


It’s correct for the season of this bag.


----------



## samsonite

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you so much for your help


----------



## muchstuff

samsonite said:


> Thank you so much for your help


My pleasure.


----------



## Lhissa

muchstuff said:


> Not sure there's much you can do, maybe just a good conditioning and if necessary a touch up for any of the white bits.
> [/QUOTE





muchstuff said:


> Not sure there's much you can do, maybe just a good conditioning and if necessary a touch up for any of the white bits.


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

Lhissa said:


> Thank you so much for your help!


Any time.


----------



## LoveLux123

Hello,

I would be grateful if someone can authenticate this for me. Thank you very much.

Item Name: Balenciaga city bag,  lack, with rose gold hardware
Item Number: n/a
Seller ID: @j121707
Link:https://posh.mk/Az6IL4jO0qb.

I added the additional photos as recommended. Thank you so much! I appreciate your time and help.


----------



## muchstuff

LoveLux123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would be grateful if someone can authenticate this for me. Thank you very much.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga city bag,  lack, with rose gold hardware
> Item Number: n/a
> Seller ID: @j121707
> Link:https://posh.mk/Az6IL4jO0qb.
> 
> I added the additional photos as recommended. Thank you so much! I appreciate your time and help.


What I see looks good but I can't read all of the tag back and the tag front is blurry. In the future please post all pics right way up, very clear, and full sized.


----------



## LoveLux123

Hello,

I would be grateful if someone can authenticate this for me. Thank you very much.

Item Name: Balenciaga city bag, lack, with rose gold hardware
Item Number: n/a
Seller ID: @j121707
Link:https://posh.mk/Az6IL4jO0qb.

I added the additional photos as recommended. Thank you so much! I appreciate your time and help.


----------



## muchstuff

LoveLux123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would be grateful if someone can authenticate this for me. Thank you very much.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga city bag, lack, with rose gold hardware
> Item Number: n/a
> Seller ID: @j121707
> Link:https://posh.mk/Az6IL4jO0qb.
> 
> I added the additional photos as recommended. Thank you so much! I appreciate your time and help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5437699
> View attachment 5437700
> View attachment 5437702
> View attachment 5437704
> View attachment 5437714
> View attachment 5437714
> View attachment 5437708
> View attachment 5437709
> View attachment 5437710
> View attachment 5437711
> View attachment 5437701


As mentioned, the tag front is blurry and the last line of the tag back isn't shown. Pleas post them right way up if you repost. Everything else looks fine.


----------



## LoveLux123

Hello,
Thank you so very much for taking the time to authenticate this bag! I truly apologize for not having the pictures in the right orientation previously. Here are hopefully better images of the back and
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 front of the tag, right side up. Please let me know if I should submit additional or different pictures. Thank you again! I really appreciate all your time and help!


----------



## muchstuff

LoveLux123 said:


> Hello,
> Thank you so very much for taking the time to authenticate this bag! I truly apologize for not having the pictures in the right orientation previously. Here are hopefully better images of the back and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5437756
> View attachment 5437755
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front of the tag, right side up. Please let me know if I should submit additional or different pictures. Thank you again! I really appreciate all your time and help!


Is there no MADE IN ITALY third line on the tag back?


----------



## LoveLux123

Oh my goodness, I didn't even see it until you pointed it out! Thank goodness you have an eagle eye! I'll attach
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 the complete tag, I didn't even know there was that third line!

Thank you again!!


----------



## muchstuff

LoveLux123 said:


> Oh my goodness, I didn't even see it until you pointed it out! Thank goodness you have an eagle eye! I'll attach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5437806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the complete tag, I didn't even know there was that third line!
> 
> Thank you again!!


Thanks, authentic in my opinion.


----------



## LoveLux123

Thank you very, very much!!!!!!!!!!! So appreciated!


----------



## muchstuff

LoveLux123 said:


> Thank you very, very much!!!!!!!!!!! So appreciated!


My pleasure.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## LoveLux123

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure.


Would I be able to trouble you to ask if you can tell what season and year this is from? If not, no worries. I appreciate all the help that you have provided so far! Thank you again!


----------



## muchstuff

LoveLux123 said:


> Would I be able to trouble you to ask if you can tell what season and year this is from? If not, no worries. I appreciate all the help that you have provided so far! Thank you again!


Looks like S/S 2012.


----------



## LoveLux123

muchstuff said:


> Looks like S/S 2012.


Thank you, thank you, thank you! I really appreciate you! Thanks for all your help.


----------



## muchstuff

LoveLux123 said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you! I really appreciate you! Thanks for all your help.


Any time!


----------



## shopshop22

Hi! Can someone please help authenticate this one? Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## muchstuff

shopshop22 said:


> Hi! Can someone please help authenticate this one? Thank you so much in advance.


Please see the post at top of the page for a link to photos needed. Please post full sized as well, not thumbnails.


----------



## carebear929

Hi, would really appreciate it if someone can help authenticate this part-time I just received from FP. Also would love to know what year it's from. Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Part-Time Anthracite with Silver G12HW
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bale...-silver-hardware-part-time-anthracite-1021100


----------



## muchstuff

carebear929 said:


> Hi, would really appreciate it if someone can help authenticate this part-time I just received from FP. Also would love to know what year it's from. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Part-Time Anthracite with Silver G12HW
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bale...-silver-hardware-part-time-anthracite-1021100
> 
> View attachment 5439065
> View attachment 5439066
> View attachment 5439067
> View attachment 5439068
> View attachment 5439069
> View attachment 5439070
> View attachment 5439071
> View attachment 5439072
> View attachment 5439078
> View attachment 5439079
> View attachment 5439080
> View attachment 5439081


Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2012.


----------



## carebear929

Thanks so much, really appreciate your help as always!


----------



## muchstuff

carebear929 said:


> Thanks so much, really appreciate your help as always!


Any time.


----------



## kittenfluff

Hello,

I would appreciate if you could please help to authenticate this bag for me. I have attached additional pictures that I requested from the seller. Thanks 

Item Name: Classic City Leather Handbag
Item Number: 295072300366
Seller ID: yorkthepork
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/295072300366?hash=item44b3adfd4e:g:K-UAAOSwq15itWnN


----------



## Mersprob

Hey What do you think about these two bags? I think zipper and proportion of the hardware are quite suspicious do you think it’s a authentic? the model definitely is not city but I think it is the black town and pink first?
Thanks for the help
https://www.vinted.de/femmes/sacs/sacs-a-main/1769635652-balenciaga-city


https://www.vinted.de/damen/taschen/handtaschen/1782512730-balenciaga-city-vintage-rosabeige


----------



## Jolss8787

Hi, I would deeply appreciate if someone would help authenticate my bag that I already bought. 

Item name: Balenciaga city mini (classic I think)? 

Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

kittenfluff said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would appreciate if you could please help to authenticate this bag for me. I have attached additional pictures that I requested from the seller. Thanks
> 
> Item Name: Classic City Leather Handbag
> Item Number: 295072300366
> Seller ID: yorkthepork
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/295072300366?hash=item44b3adfd4e:g:K-UAAOSwq15itWnN
> 
> View attachment 5439881
> View attachment 5439882
> View attachment 5439883
> View attachment 5439884
> View attachment 5439885
> View attachment 5439886
> View attachment 5439887
> View attachment 5439888
> View attachment 5439889
> View attachment 5439890
> View attachment 5439891


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

Mersprob said:


> Hey What do you think about these two bags? I think zipper and proportion of the hardware are quite suspicious do you think it’s a authentic? the model definitely is not city but I think it is the black town and pink first?
> Thanks for the help
> https://www.vinted.de/femmes/sacs/sacs-a-main/1769635652-balenciaga-city
> View attachment 5441671
> 
> https://www.vinted.de/damen/taschen/handtaschen/1782512730-balenciaga-city-vintage-rosabeige
> View attachment 5441673


Pleas see the post at top of the page in yellow for a link to photos needed.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Jolss8787 said:


> Hi, I would deeply appreciate if someone would help authenticate my bag that I already bought.
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga city mini (classic I think)?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5441881
> View attachment 5441882
> View attachment 5441883
> View attachment 5441884
> View attachment 5441889
> View attachment 5441888
> View attachment 5441887
> View attachment 5441886
> View attachment 5441885


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## evelinacdj

Could someone please help me authenticate this bag I recently purchased from Poshmark?
From my understanding, it’s a Velo Motocross.
Serial number: 235216-1000-K-538735
Thanks and much appreciated!


----------



## muchstuff

evelinacdj said:


> Could someone please help me authenticate this bag I recently purchased from Poshmark?
> From my understanding, it’s a Velo Motocross.
> Serial number: 235216-1000-K-538735
> Thanks and much appreciated!


Missing a pic of the bale off of the long strap but authentic in my opinion. Leather looks nice.


----------



## Jolss8787

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you very much.


----------



## muchstuff

Jolss8787 said:


> Thank you very much.


Any time.


----------



## Mersprob

again with further pictures ⭐️
thank you so much!
The stitching at the strap seems quite off right? And the hardware lacks of proportion?


			https://www.vinted.de/femmes/sacs/sacs-a-main/1769635652-balenciaga-city


----------



## Mersprob

Mersprob said:


> again with further pictures ⭐
> thank you so much!
> The stitching at the strap seems quite off right? And the hardware lacks of proportion?
> 
> 
> https://www.vinted.de/femmes/sacs/sacs-a-main/1769635652-balenciaga-city
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442399
> View attachment 5442397
> View attachment 5442398
> View attachment 5442399
> View attachment 5442400
> View attachment 5442397
> View attachment 5442398
> View attachment 5442399
> View attachment 5442400
> View attachment 5442397
> View attachment 5442398
> View attachment 5442399
> View attachment 5442400


----------



## Mersprob




----------



## muchstuff

Mersprob said:


> again with further pictures ⭐
> thank you so much!
> The stitching at the strap seems quite off right? And the hardware lacks of proportion?
> 
> 
> https://www.vinted.de/femmes/sacs/sacs-a-main/1769635652-balenciaga-city
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442399
> View attachment 5442397
> View attachment 5442398
> View attachment 5442399
> View attachment 5442400
> View attachment 5442397
> View attachment 5442398
> View attachment 5442399
> View attachment 5442400
> View attachment 5442397
> View attachment 5442398
> View attachment 5442399
> View attachment 5442400


Looks OK to me, the hardware is G12, not G21. Don't know where you'd be able to find a stud to replace the missing one though.


----------



## Mersprob

muchstuff said:


> Looks OK to me, the hardware is G12, not G21. Don't know where you'd be able to find a stud to replace the missing one though.


 


muchstuff said:


> Looks OK to me, the hardware is G12, not G21. Don't know where you'd be able to find a stud to replace the missing one though.


Thank you for your help Did you See the wrong stitching of the strap in the last picture? It makes me a bit suspicious


----------



## muchstuff

Mersprob said:


> Thank you for your help Did you See the wrong stitching of the strap in the last picture? It makes me a bit suspicious


I don't think it's an issue but don't purchase if you're not comfortable.


----------



## jsmnflwr

Hello Authenticators!
I am wondering if you are able to help me authenticate this bag I found on Poshmark. Price seems too good, but wanted to get a second opinion.


Photos taken from the listing. 

Item Name (if you know it): it’s being listed as Balenciaga Neo classic city but I don’t think that’s what it is. 
Link (if available): https://posh.mk/M6m595K6trb

thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

jsmnflwr said:


> Hello Authenticators!
> I am wondering if you are able to help me authenticate this bag I found on Poshmark. Price seems too good, but wanted to get a second opinion.
> 
> 
> Photos taken from the listing.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): it’s being listed as Balenciaga Neo classic city but I don’t think that’s what it is.
> Link (if available): https://posh.mk/M6m595K6trb
> 
> thank you!


What I see looks good but the pic of the tag back is missing.


----------



## miss_mjs

Hello! 

Can you authenticate this city bag for me, please? 

Item Name:  Balenciaga city bag handbag
Item Number:  155024538859
Seller ID: pirozzi1261
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/155024538859

The bag also came with tags but if you would like to view it - please refer eBay link


----------



## Mimikins24

Thoughts on this mismarked Work? I have asked for a rivet shot as well. Not sure if this is actually navy in colour?https://www.vestiairecollective.com...eather-city-balenciaga-handbag-23668797.shtml


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## jsmnflwr

muchstuff said:


> What I see looks good but the pic of the tag back is missing.



Hello! I was able to get a couple more photos, including the backside of the tag.
Please let me know if it’s authentic. Thank you for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

miss_mjs said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can you authenticate this city bag for me, please?
> 
> Item Name:  Balenciaga city bag handbag
> Item Number:  155024538859
> Seller ID: pirozzi1261
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/155024538859
> 
> The bag also came with tags but if you would like to view it - please refer eBay link
> 
> View attachment 5443024
> View attachment 5443025
> View attachment 5443027
> View attachment 5443028
> View attachment 5443029
> View attachment 5443031
> View attachment 5443030
> View attachment 5443034
> View attachment 5443035
> View attachment 5443036
> View attachment 5443039
> View attachment 5443042


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

Mimikins24 said:


> Thoughts on this mismarked Work? I have asked for a rivet shot as well. Not sure if this is actually navy in colour?https://www.vestiairecollective.com...eather-city-balenciaga-handbag-23668797.shtml


Link's just going to the website, not the bag in question.


----------



## muchstuff

jsmnflwr said:


> Hello! I was able to get a couple more photos, including the backside of the tag.
> Please let me know if it’s authentic. Thank you for your help!


I'd say you're fine.


----------



## fashionmaudel

Hi all - Is anyone experienced in authenticating men’s shoes?  My bf is now getting the Balenciaga bug after being around me and discovering one of his favorite techno dj’s rocks their shoes…I guess they are ok now that the techno world has validated for him, hahaha!  He’s looking at these shoes and I have no experience in buying Balenciaga shoes.






						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## fashionmaudel

Pics to go with 20,225


----------



## kittenfluff

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you so much for your help, much appreciated


----------



## LoveLux123

Hello,
Would so appreciate if someone cam authenticate this. It is listed as a classic city. 

It isn't specified as giant hardware. Is it giant hardware? The seller says it was purchased s/s 2012. Stainless steel hardware. Seller is very responsive and submitted additional pictures upon request.

If someone can authenticate and confirm what kind of city it is, that would be wonderful. And, does degree of wear and tear seem acceptable?  Thank you so much!!

:
Item Name: Balenciaga Classic City- White
Item Number:334476644105
Seller ID: onrepeatwithjamie
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/334476644105


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Pics to go with 20,225
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444235
> View attachment 5444236
> View attachment 5444237
> View attachment 5444238
> View attachment 5444239
> View attachment 5444240
> View attachment 5444241
> View attachment 5444242
> View attachment 5444243
> View attachment 5444244


Sorry, I can’t help.


----------



## muchstuff

kittenfluff said:


> Thank you so much for your help, much appreciated


Any time.


----------



## muchstuff

LoveLux123 said:


> Hello,
> Would so appreciate if someone cam authenticate this. It is listed as a classic city.
> 
> It isn't specified as giant hardware. Is it giant hardware? The seller says it was purchased s/s 2012. Stainless steel hardware. Seller is very responsive and submitted additional pictures upon request.
> 
> If someone can authenticate and confirm what kind of city it is, that would be wonderful. And, does degree of wear and tear seem acceptable?  Thank you so much!!
> 
> :
> Item Name: Balenciaga Classic City- White
> Item Number:334476644105
> Seller ID: onrepeatwithjamie
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/334476644105
> View attachment 5444252
> View attachment 5444253
> View attachment 5444254
> View attachment 5444255
> View attachment 5444256
> View attachment 5444257
> View attachment 5444258
> View attachment 5444259
> View attachment 5444260
> View attachment 5444261
> View attachment 5444262


Authentic in my opinion, it’s a G12 City. Everyone has a different opinion on what they’d accept condition-wise and the pics don’t show interior or corners.


----------



## LoveLux123

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, it’s a G12 City. Everyone has a different opinion on what they’d accept condition-wise and the pics don’t show interior or corners.


You are the BEST!! Thank you SO much!! I appreciate your time and expertise!!! Thanks again!


----------



## muchstuff

LoveLux123 said:


> You are the BEST!! Thank you SO much!! I appreciate your time and expertise!!! Thanks again!


My pleasure.


----------



## miss_mjs

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


 
Yayyy!! Thank you so much for authenticating


----------



## aadlcrz

Hi! Hope anyone can help me authenticate this balenciaga mini city bag.

item name: Balenciaga mini city black
Item Code: 300295 1000 K 166
Seller’s username: mypersonalstuff_10
Link: https://carousell.app.link/3knAm6g6xrb

Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## aadlcrz

aadlcrz said:


> Hi! Hope anyone can help me authenticate this balenciaga mini city bag.
> 
> Code: 300295 1000 K 166
> 
> Thank you!


Item name: Balenciaga Mini City black
Seller’s name: mypersonalstuff_10
Link: https://carousell.app.link/3knAm6g6xrb


----------



## muchstuff

miss_mjs said:


> Yayyy!! Thank you so much for authenticating


My pleasure.


----------



## Monera

Here's the $85 fixer-upper from the Finds thread, the camera made the color look weird in some of the pics


----------



## muchstuff

Monera said:


> Here's the $85 fixer-upper from the Finds thread, the camera made the color look weird in some of the pics


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Monera

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Yay thank you!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Monera said:


> Yay thank you!!!


Any time.


----------



## renaissancelad

Hello,
Would appreciate your opinion regarding the authenticity of the item below.









						バレンシアガ　バッグ　シティ　ミディアム | フリマアプリ ラクマ
					

バレンシアガ　バッグ　シティ　ミディアム  中古で使用感もあるので、破格で出品します。 早い者勝ち、値下げ不可  縦横が広いミディアムサイズは、A4サイズの雑誌や書類が収まる大きめのサイズです。また、奥行きが14cmあることから仕事で使う書類はもちろん、ノートパソコンなどかさばるアイテムもまとめて持ち出すことが可能です。トップジップがバッグの横幅よりも長めにとっているので、バッグが大きく開いて荷物の出し入れがスムーズにできるのも嬉しいですね。...




					item.fril.jp
				




Thank you very much!

Edit: The link seems to be not working anymore, so I uploaded the images here.


----------



## muchstuff

renaissancelad said:


> Hello,
> Would appreciate your opinion regarding the authenticity of the item below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> バレンシアガ　バッグ　シティ　ミディアム | フリマアプリ ラクマ
> 
> 
> バレンシアガ　バッグ　シティ　ミディアム  中古で使用感もあるので、破格で出品します。 早い者勝ち、値下げ不可  縦横が広いミディアムサイズは、A4サイズの雑誌や書類が収まる大きめのサイズです。また、奥行きが14cmあることから仕事で使う書類はもちろん、ノートパソコンなどかさばるアイテムもまとめて持ち出すことが可能です。トップジップがバッグの横幅よりも長めにとっているので、バッグが大きく開いて荷物の出し入れがスムーズにできるのも嬉しいですね。...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> item.fril.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> Edit: The link seems to be not working anymore, so I uploaded the images here.
> 
> View attachment 5445736
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445737
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445738
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445739
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445740
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445741
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445742
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445743
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445744
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445745


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## renaissancelad

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.



Thank you very much!


----------



## ksuromax

fashionmaudel said:


> Pics to go with 20,225
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444235
> View attachment 5444236
> View attachment 5444237
> View attachment 5444238
> View attachment 5444239
> View attachment 5444240
> View attachment 5444241
> View attachment 5444242
> View attachment 5444243
> View attachment 5444244


there's no any solid marker to go with, hence shoes we don't do normally, but these particular ones look good to me and one thing to keep in mind, the Speedies run large, if you normally wear size 45 EU, i suggest you go with 1 size down. Unless you have high rise arch, or extra wide feet


----------



## dignatius

Hello, 

I think this is a faded 2007 Violet Day with GSH based on the mirror color.  Can you confirm?

Item Name: Balenciaga Giant Day Bag Hobo
Item Number:
Seller ID: dlinke
Link:  https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m48152692229

Thanks in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

renaissancelad said:


> Thank you very much!


My pleasure.


----------



## shopshop22

Hello, can someone please help me authenticate this one? Thank you in advance!!


----------



## muchstuff

shopshop22 said:


> Hello, can someone please help me authenticate this one? Thank you in advance!!
> 
> View attachment 5446112


Authentic in my opinion. In the future could you please be sure to post all photos right way up and full sized, thanks.


----------



## muchstuff

dignatius said:


> Hello,
> 
> I think this is a faded 2007 Violet Day with GSH based on the mirror color.  Can you confirm?
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga Giant Day Bag Hobo
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: dlinke
> Link:  https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m48152692229
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Looks like it could be, the zipper tape looks like the correct colour.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## shopshop22

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. In the future could you please be sure to post all photos right way up and full sized, thanks.


I’m sorry! And yes, I will in the future. Thank you!!


----------



## muchstuff

shopshop22 said:


> I’m sorry! And yes, I will in the future. Thank you!!


My pleasure.


----------



## fashionmaudel

ksuromax said:


> there's no any solid marker to go with, hence shoes we don't do normally, but these particular ones look good to me and one thing to keep in mind, the Speedies run large, if you normally wear size 45 EU, i suggest you go with 1 size down. Unless you have high rise arch, or extra wide feet


Thanks so much!  I appreciate it!


----------



## Mimikins24

This is listed as navy but it is hard to tell in the photos. An opinion on the authenticity and/or colour, please and thanks? 






						City leather handbag Balenciaga Navy in Leather - 23668797
					

Buy your city leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather handbag Balenciaga Navy in Leather available. 23668797




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## muchstuff

Mimikins24 said:


> This is listed as navy but it is hard to tell in the photos. An opinion on the authenticity and/or colour, please and thanks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City leather handbag Balenciaga Navy in Leather - 23668797
> 
> 
> Buy your city leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather handbag Balenciaga Navy in Leather available. 23668797
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446678
> View attachment 5446679
> View attachment 5446680
> View attachment 5446681
> View attachment 5446682
> View attachment 5446683
> View attachment 5446684
> View attachment 5446687
> View attachment 5446688
> View attachment 5446689


Authentic in my opinion, possibly a faded S/S 09 officier.


----------



## Mimikins24

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, possibly a faded S/S 09 officier.


Thanks so much for your advice!


----------



## Mimikins24

https://posh.mk/rpKdoUaYDrb
		


I don't know a lot about the edge bags but I am loving this colour with the silver hardware. I have requested a better photo of the front of tag


----------



## muchstuff

Mimikins24 said:


> Thanks so much for your advice!


Any time.


----------



## muchstuff

Mimikins24 said:


> https://posh.mk/rpKdoUaYDrb
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know a lot about the edge bags but I am loving this colour with the silver hardware. I have requested a better photo of the front of tag


You don't have to, it's not authentic.


----------



## Mimikins24

muchstuff said:


> You don't have to, it's not authentic.


Fab thanks again. Back to searching for the perfect blue-gray


----------



## aracca

Hey there,
I'm super new to this and hoping you guys can help. I'm looking to purchase this balenciaga bag, can someone please authenticate








						Baby blue Balenciaga City Edge Bag
					

Shop 21aw's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Baby blue leather Small scuff in corners  decorative buckle detailing stud detailing plaque detail top zip fastening two rounded top handles front zip-fastening pocket silver-tone hardware...




					poshmark.ca


----------



## muchstuff

aracca said:


> Hey there,
> I'm super new to this and hoping you guys can help. I'm looking to purchase this balenciaga bag, can someone please authenticate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby blue Balenciaga City Edge Bag
> 
> 
> Shop 21aw's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Baby blue leather Small scuff in corners  decorative buckle detailing stud detailing plaque detail top zip fastening two rounded top handles front zip-fastening pocket silver-tone hardware...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.ca


Not authentic, you’re the second person who has asked. I don’t know if Posh listens but it should be reported.


----------



## aracca

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, you’re the second person who has asked. I don’t know if Posh listens but it should be reported.


Thank you so much. Posh is horrible with replicas, I don't even think they seem to care.


----------



## aracca

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, you’re the second person who has asked. I don’t know if Posh listens but it should be reported.


Any chance you can authenticate this one as well, and what year it might be:








						Balenciaga City
					

Shop caitlin_w87's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Bought from Real Real a few years ago AS IS CONDITION  No dust bag  Dimensions: approx 13”w 8h, 3” deep   Comes with attached strap  Please see photos for corner wear and one spot on...




					poshmark.ca


----------



## muchstuff

aracca said:


> Thank you so much. Posh is horrible with replicas, I don't even think they seem to care.


Seems like it, there are tons of fakes.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

aracca said:


> Any chance you can authenticate this one as well, and what year it might be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga City
> 
> 
> Shop caitlin_w87's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Bought from Real Real a few years ago AS IS CONDITION  No dust bag  Dimensions: approx 13”w 8h, 3” deep   Comes with attached strap  Please see photos for corner wear and one spot on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.ca


I won't authentic it without the needed photos but it looks more promising, F/W 2014 gris aluminum. I need the tag front, the bale, the rivet and the back of the zipper head.


----------



## takemetoparis

I recently purchased this 2007 V tag City from Fashionphile And weirded out by the illegible “Italy” on the back of the tag… it looks like “moly” Is this just an imperfect stamp, or is this an authenticity concern? Also, I’ve never seen squared off tassels On any of my other Bals.








						BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Hardware City Anthracite | FASHIONPHILE
					

This is a BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Hardware City in Anthracite. This tote is crafted of agneau lambskin distressed leather in charcoal gray and features rolled leather top handles with a handwoven whipstitch detail, an optional shoulder strap and an exterior zipper pocket for the hanging...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## muchstuff

takemetoparis said:


> I recently purchased this 2007 V tag City from Fashionphile And weirded out by the illegible “Italy” on the back of the tag… it looks like “moly” Is this just an imperfect stamp, or is this an authenticity concern? Also, I’ve never seen squared off tassels On any of my other Bals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Hardware City Anthracite | FASHIONPHILE
> 
> 
> This is a BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Hardware City in Anthracite. This tote is crafted of agneau lambskin distressed leather in charcoal gray and features rolled leather top handles with a handwoven whipstitch detail, an optional shoulder strap and an exterior zipper pocket for the hanging...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447803
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447804
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447805
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447806
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447807
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447808
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447809


I can't speak to the squared off tassels (you never know if someone trimmed them) but everything else looks good. The tag back isn't as legible as some but I can clearly read the "italy".


----------



## jsmnflwr

Hello! Could someone please authenticate this for me? 

Balenciaga Taupe Grey City 


			https://posh.mk/1WwdGy0cIrb
		


These are the only photos I was able to get


----------



## muchstuff

jsmnflwr said:


> Hello! Could someone please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Balenciaga Taupe Grey City
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/1WwdGy0cIrb
> 
> 
> 
> These are the only photos I was able to get
> 
> View attachment 5516015
> 
> 
> View attachment 5516016
> 
> 
> View attachment 5516017
> 
> 
> View attachment 5516018
> 
> 
> View attachment 5516019
> 
> 
> View attachment 5516020
> 
> 
> View attachment 5516021
> 
> 
> View attachment 5516022
> 
> 
> View attachment 5516023
> 
> 
> View attachment 5516024
> 
> 
> View attachment 5516025
> 
> 
> View attachment 5516026


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## jsmnflwr

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

jsmnflwr said:


> Thank you so much!


Any time.


----------



## sinozou1040

Hi! Can you please take a look at this item? It was authenticated by Ebay, but I was not able to access any label details. Thank you in advance! 

Item Name: BALENCIAGA Town
Item Number: 265758675690
Seller ID: LuxeDH
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/265758675690


----------



## aracca

Hey again,
I reuqested for the seller to add more photos. Can anyone confirm authenticity








						Balenciaga City
					

Shop caitlin_w87's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Bought from Real Real a few years ago AS IS CONDITION  No dust bag  Dimensions: approx 13”w 8h, 3” deep   Comes with attached strap  Please see photos for corner wear and one spot on...




					poshmark.ca


----------



## muchstuff

sinozou1040 said:


> Hi! Can you please take a look at this item? It was authenticated by Ebay, but I was not able to access any label details. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA Town
> Item Number: 265758675690
> Seller ID: LuxeDH
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/265758675690


What I see looks OK but there are a lot of details missing.


----------



## muchstuff

aracca said:


> Hey again,
> I reuqested for the seller to add more photos. Can anyone confirm authenticity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga City
> 
> 
> Shop caitlin_w87's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Bought from Real Real a few years ago AS IS CONDITION  No dust bag  Dimensions: approx 13”w 8h, 3” deep   Comes with attached strap  Please see photos for corner wear and one spot on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.ca


Missing the bale and the rivet but what I see looks OK.


----------



## aejs20

Hi! Could someone authenticate this?  It's supposed to be (according to Fashionphile) a 2019 goatskin metallic edge city, but they got the dimensions wrong on the listing so I'm a bit mistrustful of their authenticating skills. Posting everything it came with except the dustbag, which is grey with black Balenciaga lettering.  Thank you!


----------



## sinozou1040

muchstuff said:


> What I see looks OK but there are a lot of details missing.


Thank you for taking a look! Here are some actual photos including paper tags (the sticker label is missing in the blank one).


----------



## atlantis1982

muchstuff said:


> Missing the bale and the rivet but what I see looks OK.


@aracca Just jumping in to add that the style is a Town not a City as the seller states (not sure if you have a specific style/size you're after)


----------



## Bagfreakxx

Hi! Got this from a thrift store for $25. Can i get your opinion if this is authentic?


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## LostInBal

Bagfreakxx said:


> Hi! Got this from a thrift store for $25. Can i get your opinion if this is authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539806
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539807
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539808
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539809
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539810
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539811
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539812


Congratulations, look authentic to me


----------



## Bagfreakxx

LostInBal said:


> Congratulations, look authentic to me


Thank you! This made me so happy!!!


----------



## LostInBal

Bagfreakxx said:


> Thank you! This made me so happy!!!


What a steal!


----------



## muchstuff

sinozou1040 said:


> Thank you for taking a look! Here are some actual photos including paper tags (the sticker label is missing in the blank one).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539673
> View attachment 5539667
> View attachment 5539668
> View attachment 5539671
> View attachment 5539672


I'd say you're fine.


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> @aracca Just jumping in to add that the style is a Town not a City as the seller states (not sure if you have a specific style/size you're after)


I really need to read the descriptions better, thanks!


----------



## sinozou1040

muchstuff said:


> I'd say you're fine.


Thank you for your time!


----------



## muchstuff

sinozou1040 said:


> Thank you for your time!


My pleasure.


----------



## muchstuff

aejs20 said:


> Hi! Could someone authenticate this?  It's supposed to be (according to Fashionphile) a 2019 goatskin metallic edge city, but they got the dimensions wrong on the listing so I'm a bit mistrustful of their authenticating skills. Posting everything it came with except the dustbag, which is grey with black Balenciaga lettering.  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5539619
> 
> View attachment 5539606
> View attachment 5539607
> View attachment 5539608
> View attachment 5539609
> View attachment 5539617
> View attachment 5539610
> View attachment 5539611
> View attachment 5539612


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Narnanz

Bagfreakxx said:


> Hi! Got this from a thrift store for $25. Can i get your opinion if this is authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539806
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539807
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539808
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539809
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539810
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539811
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539812


What a great find..congratulations!


----------



## virg17

Hi all,

I got this bag today from a local second-hand store here in NLD with very reasonable price.
This is my first Balenciaga bag.
Could you kindly help me authenticate the bag? The back of the inside tag is hardly readable. But I hope all pictures are good enough. Your help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

virg17 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got this bag today from a local second-hand store here in NLD with very reasonable price.
> This is my first Balenciaga bag.
> Could you kindly help me authenticate the bag? The back of the inside tag is hardly readable. But I hope all pictures are good enough. Your help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5573189
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573190
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573191
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573192
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573193
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573194
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573195
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573196
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573197
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573198


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## virg17

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


I thought so too. Many thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

virg17 said:


> I thought so too. Many thanks!


Any time.


----------



## aejs20

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you!!


----------



## muchstuff

aejs20 said:


> Thank you!!


My pleasure.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## aracca

atlantis1982 said:


> @aracca Just jumping in to add that the style is a Town not a City as the seller states (not sure if you have a specific style/size you're after)


Thank you!!!


----------



## kaawik

Hi there,
Please can someone authenticate this for me? I don't have a great deal of experience with Balenciaga. This is a motocross bag.


----------



## muchstuff

kaawik said:


> Hi there,
> Please can someone authenticate this for me? I don't have a great deal of experience with Balenciaga. This is a motocross bag.
> 
> View attachment 5574823
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574824
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574825
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574826


Please see post at top of page for a link to photos needed and examples as to how the pics should be oriented.


----------



## Arielsdream

Hello!  The ebay listing says this is a Bleu Lavande City but I dont know enough to know if this is great or a fake. Thank you!!








						*RARE* AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA CITY BAG GIANT LILAC BLEU LAVANDE PURPLE  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *RARE* AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA CITY BAG GIANT LILAC BLEU LAVANDE PURPLE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## atlantis1982

Arielsdream said:


> Hello!  The ebay listing says this is a Bleu Lavande City but I dont know enough to know if this is great or a fake. Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RARE* AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA CITY BAG GIANT LILAC BLEU LAVANDE PURPLE  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *RARE* AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA CITY BAG GIANT LILAC BLEU LAVANDE PURPLE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Not commenting on authenticity but just pointing out that every pic on the Ebay listing was taken from an old Yoogi's listing:
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalo...ant-21-silver-motorcycle-city-bag/category/3/
(So no idea whether the seller is reselling that _actual_ bag they purchased off of Yoogi's or not.  Something to consider.)


----------



## muchstuff

Arielsdream said:


> Hello!  The ebay listing says this is a Bleu Lavande City but I dont know enough to know if this is great or a fake. Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RARE* AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA CITY BAG GIANT LILAC BLEU LAVANDE PURPLE  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *RARE* AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA CITY BAG GIANT LILAC BLEU LAVANDE PURPLE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


As @atlantis1982 mentioned, the pics are from a Yoogi's listing. Even if the seller bought it from them originally we don't know the current condition of the bag. Feel free to repost if you can get actual photos of the bag in it's current condition. EDIT: It's also not a rare bag.


----------



## Arielsdream

atlantis1982 said:


> Not commenting on authenticity but just pointing out that every pic on the Ebay listing was taken from an old Yoogi's listing:
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalo...ant-21-silver-motorcycle-city-bag/category/3/
> (So no idea whether the seller is reselling that _actual_ bag they purchased off of Yoogi's or not.  Something to consider.)


Thank you!!


----------



## Belleetbonne

Hello All! 

Found this at a local consignment store and am not sure if it's authentic or not. I think it's a Classic City Giant. I have several Day Bags which I adore so this is a new style for me. 

Code: 115748 3444
Item Name: Classic City Giant
Item Number: n/a found at local consignment

TIA! Belle


----------



## muchstuff

Belleetbonne said:


> Hello All!
> 
> Found this at a local consignment store and am not sure if it's authentic or not. I think it's a Classic City Giant. I have several Day Bags which I adore so this is a new style for me.
> 
> Code: 115748 3444
> Item Name: Classic City Giant
> Item Number: n/a found at local consignment
> 
> TIA! Belle
> 
> View attachment 5576318
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576319
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576320
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576321
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576322
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576323
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576324
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576325
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576334


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Addy

@muchstuff @ksuromax @peacebabe 

I just wanted to pop in here and thank you for all of your expertise and personal time spent authenticating for members!


----------



## muchstuff

Addy said:


> @muchstuff @ksuromax @peacebabe
> 
> I just wanted to pop in here and thank you for all of your expertise and personal time spent authenticating for members!


Thanks Addy, that’s very kind of you!


----------



## Arielsdream

I asked for more photos and she posted 3 at the end of the yoogi photos. Im not confident I can ask her for more










						*RARE* AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA CITY BAG GIANT LILAC BLEU LAVANDE PURPLE  | eBay
					

Authentic  Balenciaga Lambskin Leather Motorcycle City Bag in Bleu Lavande. BEAUTIFUL condition.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## muchstuff

Arielsdream said:


> I asked for more photos and she posted 3 at the end of the yoogi photos. Im not confident I can ask her for more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RARE* AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA CITY BAG GIANT LILAC BLEU LAVANDE PURPLE  | eBay
> 
> 
> Authentic  Balenciaga Lambskin Leather Motorcycle City Bag in Bleu Lavande. BEAUTIFUL condition.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


I’d say you’re good. The code is correct for bleu lavande.


----------



## cookcather

Hi there, 

Can someone please authenticate this pink First? The seller has only 2 ratings, 1 bad and 1 good.. 

Thanks very much!!!









						Authentic BALENCIAGA The City 2Way Shoulder Hand Bag Leather  #04J052  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Authentic BALENCIAGA The City 2Way Shoulder Hand Bag Leather  #04J052 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## muchstuff

cookcather said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this pink First? The seller has only 2 ratings, 1 bad and 1 good..
> 
> Thanks very much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic BALENCIAGA The City 2Way Shoulder Hand Bag Leather  #04J052  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Authentic BALENCIAGA The City 2Way Shoulder Hand Bag Leather  #04J052 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Missing most of the details needed but what I see looks good.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## cookcather

muchstuff said:


> Missing most of the details needed but what I see looks good.


Thanks, muchstuff, you are my hero today!


----------



## muchstuff

cookcather said:


> Thanks, muchstuff, you are my hero today!


 My pleasure.


----------



## ksuromax

thank you kindly


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## Miffy32

Hi! Can someone please help me authenticate this bag  it’s my first Balenciaga and I bought it from Vestiaire Collective, so I want to make sure it’s truly authentic!

Bag name: balenciaga le cagole xs 

Thank you!!


----------



## peacebabe

Miffy32 said:


> Hi! Can someone please help me authenticate this bag  it’s my first Balenciaga and I bought it from Vestiaire Collective, so I want to make sure it’s truly authentic!
> 
> Bag name: balenciaga le cagole xs
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 5577651
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577652
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577653
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577654
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577655
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577656
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577657
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577658
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577659
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577660


I see red flag in this bag. As im not familiar with this style, @ksuromax , are we on the same side?


----------



## Kaele

Hi everyone! I'm very tempted by this beauty on Vestaire Collective, but as the seller is brand new to the site, I would breathe much easier if someone here could kindly help to give this a second look, please?  Here's the link and some photos: 






						City leather handbag Balenciaga Black in Leather - 24083023
					

Buy your city leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather handbag Balenciaga Black in Leather available. 24083023




					www.vestiairecollective.com
				




Thanks a million x


----------



## Kaele

View attachment 5579761


View attachment 5579762


View attachment 5579763


View attachment 5579764


----------



## sueannG

Thank you in advance

Item name: Balenciaga Mini City Grey with Gold Stud








						AUTHENTIC Balenciaga Mini City Grey with Gold Stud
					

RM3,500 | Condition: Heavily used | comes with dustbag, bag is still like new. STRICTLY NO FUSSY BUYER AND LOW BALLER




					www.carousell.com.my


----------



## elena.b.villarreal

Would you all be able to take a look at this?

BALENCIAGA Calfskin Logo S Everyday Camera Bag Black
Listing
Photos

Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

sueannG said:


> Thank you in advance
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Mini City Grey with Gold Stud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUTHENTIC Balenciaga Mini City Grey with Gold Stud
> 
> 
> RM3,500 | Condition: Heavily used | comes with dustbag, bag is still like new. STRICTLY NO FUSSY BUYER AND LOW BALLER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.carousell.com.my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580100
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580101
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580102
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580103
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580104
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580105
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580106
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580107
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580108
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580109


Not authentic sorry.


----------



## dolali

I wish Vestiaire will get better pictures! UGH. Any red flags on this one? I totally understand if an opinion cant be given due to the lack of proper pics. Thank you so much! 






						BALENCIAGA Handbag for women - Buy or Sell your Designer Bags - Vestiaire Collective
					

➤ Discover luxury pre-owned BALENCIAGA Handbags for women, Luxury and Fashion Designer Bags! ✅ Shop key designer brands at up to 70% off RRP




					us.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## prutchayaj

Hi everyone please help me check my bag i'm not sure fake or not thank you guys


----------



## Asphodel

I just received this bag after getting a lead on the Balenciaga Finds thread. I wanted to post the rest of the required pictures for authentication. 

Thank you so much for your help!









						Balenciaga Bag The City Pink  2Way Bag Leather  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga Bag The City Pink  2Way Bag Leather at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Finessed_Taste

Hi ladies. May I request your review of the below GSH bag please? TIA


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> I see red flag in this bag. As im not familiar with this style, @ksuromax , are we on the same side?





Miffy32 said:


> Hi! Can someone please help me authenticate this bag  it’s my first Balenciaga and I bought it from Vestiaire Collective, so I want to make sure it’s truly authentic!
> 
> Bag name: balenciaga le cagole xs
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 5577651
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577652
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577653
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577654
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577655
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577656
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577657
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577658
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577659
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577660


I'm not well versed on the style but that fact that the colour code on this bag is for black is a big red flag.


----------



## muchstuff

Kaele said:


> Hi everyone! I'm very tempted by this beauty on Vestaire Collective, but as the seller is brand new to the site, I would breathe much easier if someone here could kindly help to give this a second look, please?  Here's the link and some photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City leather handbag Balenciaga Black in Leather - 24083023
> 
> 
> Buy your city leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather handbag Balenciaga Black in Leather available. 24083023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a million x
> 
> View attachment 5579765
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579766
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579767
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579768


The link isn't working and you're missing pics of the bale, rivet and back of the zipper head. I'd like a pic of the tag back that doesn't have a bend to it as well.


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> I wish Vestiaire will get better pictures! UGH. Any red flags on this one? I totally understand if an opinion cant be given due to the lack of proper pics. Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA Handbag for women - Buy or Sell your Designer Bags - Vestiaire Collective
> 
> 
> ➤ Discover luxury pre-owned BALENCIAGA Handbags for women, Luxury and Fashion Designer Bags! ✅ Shop key designer brands at up to 70% off RRP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> us.vestiairecollective.com


Sorry, I was away and playing catch up now. You're right, the pics suck, but I don't see anything to make me think it's a fake.


----------



## muchstuff

prutchayaj said:


> Hi everyone please help me check my bag i'm not sure fake or not thank you guys


Please see the post at top of the page in yellow for a link to photos needed.


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> I just received this bag after getting a lead on the Balenciaga Finds thread. I wanted to post the rest of the required pictures for authentication.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/3541932235...pid=5335828332&customid=&toolid=10001&mkevt=1
> View attachment 5581786
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581787
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581788
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581789
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581790
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581791
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581792
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581793


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

Finessed_Taste said:


> Hi ladies. May I request your review of the below GSH bag please? TIA
> 
> View attachment 5582997
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582998
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582999
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583000


Missing the rivet but what I see looks OK. There's no pic of the entire bag, the code's for a Work so I'm assuming that's what you have.


----------



## Finessed_Taste

muchstuff said:


> Missing the rivet but what I see looks OK. There's no pic of the entire bag, the code's for a Work so I'm assuming that's what you have.


Thanks so much. I’m adding a couple more of the rivet and full bag.


----------



## muchstuff

Finessed_Taste said:


> Thanks so much. I’m adding a couple more of the rivet and full bag.
> 
> View attachment 5583251
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583252


Thanks, looks good to me.


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you so much. Time to condition her and post some pictures


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Thank you so much. Time to condition her and post some pictures


Enjoy!


----------



## Finessed_Taste

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, looks good to me.


Thanks so so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Finessed_Taste said:


> Thanks so so much!


My pleasure.


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, I was away and playing catch up now. You're right, the pics suck, but I don't see anything to make me think it's a fake.


Glad you were away for a little while, hopefully for a relaxing time!
 You are always so nice and helpful Many thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Glad you were away for a little while, hopefully for a relaxing time!
> You are always so nice and helpful Many thanks!


My pleasure!


----------



## amble12

Hello! Can I ask for help authenticating this Balenciaga Mini City? These are the only photos so far but I can ask the seller for more.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

amble12 said:


> Hello! Can I ask for help authenticating this Balenciaga Mini City? These are the only photos so far but I can ask the seller for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585394
> View attachment 5585395
> View attachment 5585396
> View attachment 5585397
> View attachment 5585398
> View attachment 5585399
> View attachment 5585400


The pics aren’t very good but I don’t like the look of the tag and the rivets appear to have only one notch. You can post all of the relevant photos if you can get them but based on what I see I’d stay away.


----------



## Coralquartz

Hi! I’ve just received this shopper tote and I’m wondering if someone might be able to authenticate it for me please? The tag back is quite faded but I hope it’s readable! Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Coralquartz said:


> Hi! I’ve just received this shopper tote and I’m wondering if someone might be able to authenticate it for me please? The tag back is quite faded but I hope it’s readable! Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5585710
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585711
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585712
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585713
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585714
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585715
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585716
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585717


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Coralquartz

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you very much! Do you have an idea on what colour it is? And am I right in thinking this style was around 2005/2006 (based on the shopper threads I’ve seen on here)?


----------



## muchstuff

Coralquartz said:


> Thank you very much! Do you have an idea on what colour it is? And am I right in thinking this style was around 2005/2006 (based on the shopper threads I’ve seen on here)?


I'm not sure exactly how many seasons the Shopping tote was produced but it was around that time. Maybe an 05 chocolate? The lightng in the pics is warm so it's hard to say for certain.


----------



## Mimikins24

Any red flags so far? I am requesting additional photos of hardware. Thanks in advance.






						City leather handbag Balenciaga Red in Leather - 24948938
					

Buy your city leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather handbag Balenciaga Red in Leather available. 24948938




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## muchstuff

Mimikins24 said:


> Any red flags so far? I am requesting additional photos of hardware. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City leather handbag Balenciaga Red in Leather - 24948938
> 
> 
> Buy your city leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather handbag Balenciaga Red in Leather available. 24948938
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com


Link's opening to the main page only.


----------



## monkac

Hi, can you please have a look at this one? Thank you in advance! 

Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...eather-city-balenciaga-handbag-20454554.shtml


----------



## sundazed

Hello everyone,

would you please help?
I am interested in this bag.
The seller is a little chilly and doesn‘t provide further photos, e.g. of the zipper etc.
Her ebay ratings are consistently good.
Please, is it possible to check this bag?
I am not sure if it is authentic.

Thank you!


----------



## LostInBal

sundazed said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> would you please help?
> I am interested in this bag.
> The seller is a little chilly and doesn‘t provide further photos, e.g. of the zipper etc.
> Her ebay ratings are consistently good.
> Please, is it possible to check this bag?
> I am not sure if it is authentic.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5587860
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587861
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587862
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587863
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587864
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587865
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587866
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587867


It’s 2012 S/S Bleu Cobalt in my opinion.


----------



## sundazed

LostInBal said:


> It’s 2012 S/S Bleu Cobalt in my opinion.
> The bag looks authentic but please post required photos at the “authenticate this Balenciaga” thread. Before posting read the thread rules on top of the page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate This Balenciaga
> 
> 
> IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.  See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you for your quick response. How do you identify the production year? I am wondering how to find out if bags don´t have a letter in the serial code.


----------



## LostInBal

sundazed said:


> Thank you for your quick response. How do you identify the production year? I am wondering how to find out if bags don´t have a letter in the serial code.


4147 is the code for color


----------



## sundazed

LostInBal said:


> 4147 is the code for color


The code of this bag is 4175. And how is it possible to find out the production year on basis of the leather tag?


----------



## LostInBal

Searching color by year right here:






						Balenciaga Color Information by Season
					

Year  /  Season /  HW & Color  "Le Dix, Gold Tag 1st Season Flat Brass" 2001 3 - F/W Flat Brass Black 2001 3 - F/W Flat Brass Chocolate 2001 3 - F/W Flat Brass Navy 2001 3 - F/W Flat Brass Burgundy 2001 3 - F/W Flat Brass Black Pebbled 2001 3 - F/W Flat Brass Burgundy Pebbled 2001 3 -...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## sundazed

LostInBal said:


> Searching color by year right here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Color Information by Season
> 
> 
> Year  /  Season /  HW & Color  "Le Dix, Gold Tag 1st Season Flat Brass" 2001 3 - F/W Flat Brass Black 2001 3 - F/W Flat Brass Chocolate 2001 3 - F/W Flat Brass Navy 2001 3 - F/W Flat Brass Burgundy 2001 3 - F/W Flat Brass Black Pebbled 2001 3 - F/W Flat Brass Burgundy Pebbled 2001 3 -...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you! But how do I know the year? I wonder how to intereprete the leather tag when there is no letter in the serial code to detect the production year.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

monkac said:


> Hi, can you please have a look at this one? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...eather-city-balenciaga-handbag-20454554.shtml
> 
> View attachment 5587644
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587645
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587646
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587647
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587648
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587649
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587650
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587651
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587652


Please see the post in yellow at top of the page for photos needed.


----------



## muchstuff

sundazed said:


> Thank you! But how do I know the year? I wonder how to intereprete the leather tag when there is no letter in the serial code to detect the production year.


You can't always tell by tags. You need to know what year certain hardwares were produced, certain leathers, certain colours and deduce it from there. If the bag has a colour code (and early ones didn't) you can search the code, find the colour, then match it to the year.


----------



## sundazed

Hello muchstuff,

thank you - now I understand 
In 2 separate threads I posted the tags of my bags related to the question of you as an expert know which production year and which kind of leather my bags are made of.

Especially the black day is much softer than my other bags (2 city with a metal plate, 1 pompon with leather tag, 1 rtt with leather tag).

The other thread is an authentification-matter.

I would be very thankful if you could help. It´s not urgent, I´m just interested.

But the blue bag (281770) is the one that is not mine and I´m thinking of buying it, but I am not sure if it is authentic.

thank you and good night (here in Germany it is nearly midnight)


----------



## muchstuff

sundazed said:


> Hello muchstuff,
> 
> thank you - now I understand
> In 2 separate threads I posted the tags of my bags related to the question of you as an expert know which production year and which kind of leather my bags are made of.
> 
> Especially the black day is much softer than my other bags (2 city with a metal plate, 1 pompon with leather tag, 1 rtt with leather tag).
> 
> The other thread is an authentification-matter.
> 
> I would be very thankful if you could help. It´s not urgent, I´m just interested.
> 
> But the blue bag (281770) is the one that is not mine and I´m thinking of buying it, but I am not sure if it is authentic.
> 
> thank you and good night (here in Germany it is nearly midnight)


If you post on the "identify this" thread showing a pic of the entire bag, the front and back of the tag, we can try to help. Please do a separate post for each bag.


----------



## sundazed

muchstuff said:


> If you post on the "identify this" thread showing a pic of the entire bag, the front and back of the tag, we can try to help. Please do a separate post for each bag.


Thank you, tomorrow I will do so and am excited to get to know some details of my bags.

The blue one (281770) that is not mine yet I postet here:





						Authenticate This Balenciaga
					

IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.  See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear...




					forum.purseblog.com
				



I already asked the seller for further photos (the crucial points we´d lik to check  but she is very distant and frosty.


----------



## muchstuff

sundazed said:


> Thank you, tomorrow I will do so and am excited to get to know some details of my bags.
> 
> The blue one (281770) that is not mine yet I postet here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate This Balenciaga
> 
> 
> IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.  See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already asked the seller for further photos (the crucial points we´d lik to check  but she is very distant and frosty.


Based on what I see I'd say it's authentic. S/S 2012 bleu cobalt.


----------



## sundazed

Good morning and thank you for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

sundazed said:


> Good morning and thank you for your help!


My pleasure.


----------



## Girlfromgent

Hello, 
Can you help authenticating my "new to me" Bal RTT?






						City leather handbag Balenciaga Beige in Leather - 18581208
					

Buy your city leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather handbag Balenciaga Beige in Leather available. 18581208




					www.vestiairecollective.com
				




Thank you in advance!


----------



## LostInBal

Girlfromgent said:


> Hello,
> Can you help authenticating my "new to me" Bal RTT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City leather handbag Balenciaga Beige in Leather - 18581208
> 
> 
> Buy your city leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather handbag Balenciaga Beige in Leather available. 18581208
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5588981
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588982
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588983
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588984
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588985
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588986
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588987
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588988
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588989


Authentic 08 S/S Sahara GSH Brief in my opinion


----------



## sundazed

muchstuff said:


> Based on what I see I'd say it's authentic. S/S 2012 bleu cobalt.


Hello again muchstuff,

here are the missing photos.
Please, would you mind to re-check? And is ist the Classic City Giant 12? And which kind of leather type is it- agneau?


----------



## muchstuff

Girlfromgent said:


> Hello,
> Can you help authenticating my "new to me" Bal RTT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City leather handbag Balenciaga Beige in Leather - 18581208
> 
> 
> Buy your city leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather handbag Balenciaga Beige in Leather available. 18581208
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5588981
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588982
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588983
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588984
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588985
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588986
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588987
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588988
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588989


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

sundazed said:


> Hello again muchstuff,
> 
> here are the missing photos.
> Please, would you mind to re-check? And is ist the Classic City Giant 12? And which kind of leather type is it- agneau?
> 
> View attachment 5589109
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589110
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589111
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589112
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589113


Classic refers to a type of hardware so you can't have classic and giant. This is a G12 and it's agneau. For further asks please refer to the post at top on yellow for a link to the pics needed and the way they should be photographed. The angles here you have aren't helpful. They must be clear as well.


----------



## Girlfromgent

Thank you both so much!



LostInBal said:


> Authentic 08 S/S Sahara GSH Brief in my opinion





muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## sundazed

muchstuff said:


> Classic refers to a type of hardware so you can't have classic and giant. This is a G12 and it's agneau. For further asks please refer to the post at top on yellow for a link to the pics needed and the way they should be photographed. The angles here you have aren't helpful. They must be clear as well.


Thank you so much for your kind and quick help. Aside from the angles- do you think this bag ist authentic? Leathertags, Lampo-zipper, handles (I can´t recognize the knots at the handles)  ... the seller finds it difficult to be cooperative or to take further pictures. communication to her is like toothache


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Girlfromgent said:


> Thank you both so much!


Any time. (The style code is for the RTT).


----------



## muchstuff

sundazed said:


> Thank you so much for your kind and quick help. Aside from the angles- do you think this bag ist authentic? Leathertags, Lampo-zipper, handles (I can´t recognize the knots at the handles)  ... the seller finds it difficult to be cooperative or to take further pictures. communication to her is like toothache


I think you’re fine.


----------



## sundazed

muchstuff said:


> I think you’re fine.


This is the 5th bag you helped me with your good advise! each bag you checked was a direct hit and gem. Thank you again - without your experience I would be reserved and cautious to invest in these wonderful bags.


----------



## muchstuff

sundazed said:


> This is the 5th bag you helped me with your good advise! each bag you checked was a direct hit and gem. Thank you again - without your experience I would be reserved and cautious to invest in these wonderful bags.


My pleasure.


----------



## dolali

sundazed said:


> This is the 5th bag you helped me with your good advise! each bag you checked was a direct hit and gem. Thank you again - without your experience I would be reserved and cautious to invest in these wonderful bags.



So grateful for @muchstuff expertise and willingness to help! She is a gem


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> So grateful for @muchstuff expertise and willingness to help! She is a gem


----------



## azukitea

Please May I have your expert advice to check if my new to me preloved purchase is authentic?


----------



## muchstuff

azukitea said:


> Please May I have your expert advice to check if my new to me preloved purchase is authentic?
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...sic-metalic-balenciaga-handbag-24814446.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589941
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589942
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589943
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589944
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589945
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589946
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589947
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589940


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## sundazed

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.



Hello muchstuff, 
I'm a little confused. Are there Balenciaga bags without a Lampo zip? And in which model was this omitted or no branded zip sewn in?


----------



## muchstuff

sundazed said:


> Hello muchstuff,
> I'm a little confused. Are there Balenciaga bags without a Lampo zip? And in which model was this omitted or no branded zip sewn in?


2010 rose gold zippers were blank. It was the first year for rose gold so I’m guessing they had to look to another supplier until Lampo started producing rose gold for 2011.


----------



## sundazed

muchstuff said:


> 2010 rose gold zippers were blank. It was the first year for rose gold so I’m guessing they had to look to another supplier until Lampo started producing rose gold for 2011.


Muchstuff…. I'm speechless and excited. You should write a book


----------



## muchstuff

sundazed said:


> Muchstuff…. I'm speechless and excited. You should write a book


----------



## sundazed

Hello ladies,
this is supposed to be a pompom- but I can‘t find the ident code or the further digits in our library of our forum or in yoogis (just the first 6 digits).
Do you have any idea?
I already have a pompon in light grey in my closet, the 204540 497717, produced in 2008- and consider buying this pink pompom aswell because I really like the size and the soft leather.

As always I would be very grateful for a recommendation.


----------



## muchstuff

sundazed said:


> Hello ladies,
> this is supposed to be a pompom- but I can‘t find the ident code or the further digits in our library of our forum or in yoogis (just the first 6 digits).
> Do you have any idea?
> I already have a pompon in light grey in my closet, the 204540 497717, produced in 2008- and consider buying this pink pompom aswell because I really like the size and the soft leather.
> 
> As always I would be very grateful for a recommendation.
> 
> View attachment 5590475
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590476


Yours is covered hardware correct? The top one is G21. That’s not commenting on authenticity of course.


----------



## sundazed

muchstuff said:


> Yours is covered hardware correct? The top one is G21. That’s not commenting on authenticity of course.


You are right - as


muchstuff said:


> Yours is covered hardware correct? The top one is G21. That’s not commenting on authenticity of course.


hello muchstuff,

thanks for your quick answer.
Yes, my gray pompom (year 2008) is covered, you're right - as usual 

I asked the seller of the pink pompon for detailed photos. what do you think which production year the pink pompon is?

The seller of the blue G12 city that you and I wrote about over the weekend increased her selling price by 200 euros after I asked her for the detailed photos. that's why i didn't buy the blue bag.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

sundazed said:


> You are right - as
> 
> hello muchstuff,
> 
> thanks for your quick answer.
> Yes, my gray pompom (year 2008) is covered, you're right - as usual
> 
> I asked the seller of the pink pompon for detailed photos. what do you think which production year the pink pompon is?
> 
> The seller of the blue G12 city that you and I wrote about over the weekend increased her selling price by 200 euros after I asked her for the detailed photos. that's why i didn't buy the blue bag.


F/W 2011 cyclamen.


----------



## sundazed

muchstuff said:


> F/W 2011 cyclamen.


Thank you!! Here are the missing photos. Is the leather quality as soft as mine of my grey pompon?


----------



## muchstuff

sundazed said:


> Thank you!! Here are the missing photos. Is the leather quality as soft as mine of my grey pompon?
> 
> View attachment 5590521
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590522
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590523
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590524
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590525
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590526
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590527
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590528
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590529
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590530
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590531
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590532


Tag front?


----------



## sundazed

muchstuff said:


> Tag front?


----------



## sundazed

Sorry, I thought it was sent.


----------



## muchstuff

sundazed said:


> View attachment 5590572


Authentic in my opinion. In the future, if you're asking for photos, please ask them to position them similar to the pics in the link at top of the page. Makes our job a lot easier.


----------



## sundazed

Oh, yes, please excuse, I´ll do so.
Thank you for your time and your precious advise.


----------



## muchstuff

sundazed said:


> Oh, yes, please excuse, I´ll do so.
> Thank you for your time and your precious advise.


My pleasure.


----------



## maja.june

Hey Ladies ,
I wanted to buy my first balenciaga bag , but I am quite unsure about the authenticity of the bag because I don’t see a letter between the numbers and generally am I skeptical if the bag is real because I don’t find any other Info or which year it was produced ?
I would appreciate your help so so much !
Xxx
Maja


----------



## muchstuff

maja.june said:


> Hey Ladies ,
> I wanted to buy my first balenciaga bag , but I am quite unsure about the authenticity of the bag because I don’t see a letter between the numbers and generally am I skeptical if the bag is real because I don’t find any other Info or which year it was produced ?
> I would appreciate your help so so much !
> Xxx
> Maja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593202
> View attachment 5593203
> View attachment 5593204


Please see the post at top of the page in yellow for a link to the photos needed.


----------



## Mimikins24

Thoughts on this Town. I am thinking it might be 2010 Murier? I am getting photos of the zipper soon.



			https://posh.mk/OawLFDS8Csb


----------



## muchstuff

Mimikins24 said:


> Thoughts on this Town. I am thinking it might be 2010 Murier? I am getting photos of the zipper soon.
> 
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/OawLFDS8Csb


I would dispute the "like new" (there appears to be some slight wear on the corners you can see, and the handles appear darkened) but yes, it's murier. Price is good though.


----------



## Mimikins24

muchstuff said:


> I would dispute the "like new" (there appears to be some slight wear on the corners you can see, and the handles appear darkened) but yes, it's murier. Price is good though.


Yeah I agree the condition is exaggerated so I am getting more shots of the wear too. 

Thanks for you opinion as always!


----------



## muchstuff

Mimikins24 said:


> Yeah I agree the condition is exaggerated so I am getting more shots of the wear too.
> 
> Thanks for you opinion as always!


Any time.


----------



## LoveLux123

Hi

Hi, Could someone kindly authenticate this for me? I have some concerns about its authenticity.

I have two other preloved Balenciaga bags and the leather smelled wonderful for both those bags. This bag really does not have a smell at all if anything maybe a little plastic.

This leather also seems very stiff and dry compared to the two other bags I have. The two other preloved bags are 2012 giant 12 hardware. I'm not sure if this is just a bag that needs conditioning or if it's inauthentic.

I also thought that the 2012 bags have leather tags that have a letter on the back? This one does not have a letter so I'm a little concerned.

Also, I'm aware that I got this bag for a very good price, maybe too good to be true?

If it is authentic, can someone tell me what year and season it was made? Any guesses about the color of the leather?

Also I'm not sure if this is rose gold Hardware or regular gold. I'm not sure if the giant 12 gold color has an antique finish that is easily mistaken with rose gold? Or if there's a more clear-cut distinction between gold giant 12 hardware and rose gold giant 12 hardware?

Thank you SO much for your help!!!


Item: Balenciaga Part Time
Item Number: 24752790
Seller: Dora (@ali13075187)

Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...r-part-time-balenciaga-handbag-24752790.shtml


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## LoveLux123

LoveLux123 said:


> Hi
> 
> Hi, Could someone kindly authenticate this for me? I have some concerns about its authenticity.
> 
> I have two other preloved Balenciaga bags and the leather smelled wonderful for both those bags. This bag really does not have a smell at all if anything maybe a little plastic.
> 
> This leather also seems very stiff and dry compared to the two other bags I have. The two other preloved bags are 2012 giant 12 hardware. I'm not sure if this is just a bag that needs conditioning or if it's inauthentic.
> 
> I also thought that the 2012 bags have leather tags that have a letter on the back? This one does not have a letter so I'm a little concerned.
> 
> Also, I'm aware that I got this bag for a very good price, maybe too good to be true?
> 
> If it is authentic, can someone tell me what year and season it was made? Any guesses about the color of the leather?
> 
> Also I'm not sure if this is rose gold Hardware or regular gold. I'm not sure if the giant 12 gold color has an antique finish that is easily mistaken with rose gold? Or if there's a more clear-cut distinction between gold giant 12 hardware and rose gold giant 12 hardware?
> 
> Thank you SO much for your help!!!
> 
> 
> Item: Balenciaga Part Time
> Item Number: 24752790
> Seller: Dora (@ali13075187)
> 
> Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...r-part-time-balenciaga-handbag-24752790.shtml
> View attachment 5594180
> View attachment 5594186
> View attachment 5594182
> View attachment 5594194
> View attachment 5594195
> View attachment 5594197
> View attachment 5594198
> View attachment 5594201
> View attachment 5594202
> View attachment 5594208
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594185
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594199


----------



## muchstuff

LoveLux123 said:


> View attachment 5594209
> View attachment 5594210


Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2012 coquelicot. The S/S tags don't have the letter, it started in the fall. I'd say it's gold, it doesn't look rose gold to my eye.


----------



## LoveLux123

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2012 coquelicot. The S/S tags don't have the letter, it started in the fall. I'd say it's gold, it doesn't look rose gold to my eye.


Thank you SO much!! I appreciate your time and expertise very much! I am really grateful for your assistance!!!!! Thank you again!!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

LoveLux123 said:


> Thank you SO much!! I appreciate your time and expertise very much! I am really grateful for your assistance!!!!! Thank you again!!!!!


My pleasure.


----------



## xianyu99

Hello! 

Could I get help to authenticate this Giant City? Believe that it’s from 2011! Thank you!


----------



## sspy1006

Hello everyone,

Can anyone help me to authenticate this bag please. I tried searching for the serial numbers but I wasn't too successful. The serial number I got from the tag was - 362967 1065 Y 568024

Item Name: Balenciaga City Small

Link: https://www.carousell.com.my/p/prel...dNb7&t-referrer_sort_by=popular&t-tap_index=4

I've uploaded all additional pictures from the seller.

Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## muchstuff

xianyu99 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Could I get help to authenticate this Giant City? Believe that it’s from 2011! Thank you!


Authentic in my opinion, it would be 2011 since the G21 changed to G12 in 2012.


----------



## muchstuff

sspy1006 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Can anyone help me to authenticate this bag please. I tried searching for the serial numbers but I wasn't too successful. The serial number I got from the tag was - 362967 1065 Y 568024
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City Small
> 
> Link: https://www.carousell.com.my/p/prel...dNb7&t-referrer_sort_by=popular&t-tap_index=4
> 
> I've uploaded all additional pictures from the seller.
> 
> Thank you for your assistance.
> 
> View attachment 5595499
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595500
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595501
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595502
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595503
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595504


The style code is for a classic pouch, not a City small.


----------



## sspy1006

muchstuff said:


> The style code is for a classic pouch, not a City small.


I see, thank you @muchstuff . Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## muchstuff

sspy1006 said:


> I see, thank you @muchstuff . Your help is much appreciated.


Any time.


----------



## xianyu99

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, it would be 2011 since the G21 changed to G12 in 2012.


Thanks very much! @muchstuff Appreciate your help.


----------



## Mersprob

Dear all, I bought an unknown model of an Balenciaga bag and would be happy about authentication help!

The leather is super soft as if it only can be authentic!!, the quality and dust bag and the logo seem totally authentic to me too but I couldn’t find the serial number when googling it and the lampo zipper looks different. ( but I think that is because they used a smaller zipper than in the city bags?)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## LostInBal

Mersprob said:


> Dear all, I bought an unknown model of an Balenciaga bag and would be happy about authentication help!
> 
> The leather is super soft as if it only can be authentic!!, the quality and dust bag and the logo seem totally authentic to me too but I couldn’t find the serial number when googling it and the lampo zipper looks different. ( but I think that is because they used a smaller zipper than in the city bags?)
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> View attachment 5596002
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596003
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596004
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596005
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596006
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596008


Authentic. It’s called the corset bag and year of production was 05/06 I believe..


----------



## Mersprob

Wow thank you so much! So happy to read that.
Do you know in which price range it was back then? Might be even real python then? Kind regards!


LostInBal said:


> Authentic. It’s called the corset bag and year of production was 05/06 I believe..
> 
> View attachment 5596047


----------



## LostInBal

Mersprob said:


> Wow thank you so much! So happy to read that.
> Do you know in which price range it was back then? Might be even real python then? Kind regards!


I know it’s python for sure but for the price I guess it was more than $1.000 or more!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

xianyu99 said:


> Thanks very much! @muchstuff Appreciate your help.


My pleasure.


----------



## Mersprob

LostInBal said:


> I know it’s python for sure but for the price I guess it was more than $1.000 or more!


That made my day) payed 70€


----------



## LostInBal

Mersprob said:


> That made my day) payed 70€


Was it at Vinted? I saw one like that there


----------



## runbarbierun

Hello! I hope this is okay, it's not a bag, it's a SLG. An acquaintance is selling this card holder, and I'm hoping someone could authenticate it for me before I purchase it? I'm leaning on possibly fake because the 's' in Paris looks off?

*Balenciaga Moto (?) Card Holder in Gray*

Many thank you!


----------



## missgc

Hi! I'd like to request help on authenticating this black GH Weekender. I stopped buying Balenciaga around the time giant HW was released and never got one, so am uncertain on this tag and zipper in particular. Really appreciate a second set of eyes. Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

missgc said:


> Hi! I'd like to request help on authenticating this black GH Weekender. I stopped buying Balenciaga around the time giant HW was released and never got one, so am uncertain on this tag and zipper in particular. Really appreciate a second set of eyes. Thank you
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596830
> 
> View attachment 5596829
> 
> View attachment 5596828
> 
> View attachment 5596827
> 
> View attachment 5596826
> 
> View attachment 5596825
> 
> View attachment 5596824
> 
> View attachment 5596823


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## missgc

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.




Whew glad to hear it. Thank you so much!!


----------



## muchstuff

missgc said:


> Whew glad to hear it. Thank you so much!!


My pleasure.


----------



## Redlipzz.06

Hello guys! Help me authenticate this balenciaga bag that I have.. I want to know if its a real deal or not

Thank you so much in advance who can help me out!

The bag is very soft that I dont have trouble folding it. 

This is the link to help me self authenticate. It hits all the marks for authenticity but the site could be wrong! Please help me out


----------



## muchstuff

lynrej06 said:


> Hello guys! Help me authenticate this balenciaga bag that I have.. I want to know if its a real deal or not
> 
> Thank you so much in advance who can help me out!
> 
> The bag is very soft that I dont have trouble folding it.
> 
> This is the link to help me self authenticate. It hits all the marks for authenticity but the site could be wrong! Please help me out


I’ve already replied to you on the ID this thread, it’s not authentic.


----------



## Tweetinat

Many thanks in advance for authenticating the following listing! 

Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga City Emerald Green Leather Continental Wallet VGC
Item Number: 204077727984
Seller ID: lux-authentic
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20407772...0IdjnmjSf-&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY drop


----------



## muchstuff

Tweetinat said:


> Many thanks in advance for authenticating the following listing!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Balenciaga City Emerald Green Leather Continental Wallet VGC
> Item Number: 204077727984
> Seller ID: lux-authentic
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20407772...0IdjnmjSf-&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY drop


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Tweetinat

Fabulous, thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Tweetinat said:


> Fabulous, thank you!


Any time.


----------



## ViennaCalling

Can someone tell me more about my new to me Papier? 

How is this model called exactly? Is it a Papier A4 Zip around? Whats the color name and which season?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ktn30

Hello there! Can someone help me to authentify this gorgeous city beige pls? 

Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

ViennaCalling said:


> Can someone tell me more about my new to me Papier?
> 
> How is this model called exactly? Is it a Papier A4 Zip around? Whats the color name and which season?
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> View attachment 5599092
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599093
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599094
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599095


S/S 2015 A5. FP has this colour listed as caraibes but I'm not certain if it's correct.


----------



## muchstuff

ktn30 said:


> Hello there! Can someone help me to authentify this gorgeous city beige pls?
> 
> Thanks


Please repost with good clear close up pics of the bale, rivet and back of the zipper head.


----------



## ViennaCalling

muchstuff said:


> S/S 2015 A5. FP has this colour listed as caraibes but I'm not certain if it's correct.


Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

ViennaCalling said:


> Thank you so much!


Any time.


----------



## ktn30

Hello @muchstuff there are the photos: 

Thx


----------



## muchstuff

ktn30 said:


> Hello @muchstuff there are the photos:
> 
> Thx


Aren’t these the same photos? I need clear close ups of the bale, rivet, and back of the zipper head.


----------



## J.2183

Hi @muchstuff,

I purchased a City/Moto bag from a vendor on instagram that I’ve sourced authentic pieces from in the past but something tells me this particular item may be off.

I’d really appreciate your opinion on it.

Thanks

Item name: Black Balenciaga Moto/City tote
Link:


----------



## J.2183

Hi @muchstuff,

I purchased another City/Moto bag from the same vendor on instagram that I’ve sourced authentic pieces from in the past but something tells me this particular item may be off.

I’d really appreciate your opinion on it.

Thanks

Item name: Pink (purple?) Balenciaga Moto/City tote
Link:


----------



## muchstuff

J.2183 said:


> Hi @muchstuff,
> 
> I purchased a City/Moto bag from a vendor on instagram that I’ve sourced authentic pieces from in the past but something tells me this particular item may be off.
> 
> I’d really appreciate your opinion on it.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Item name: Black Balenciaga Moto/City tote
> Link:
> 
> View attachment 5599661
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599662
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599663
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599664
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599665
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599666
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599667
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599668
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599669



Good call, this one's definitely fake.


----------



## muchstuff

J.2183 said:


> Hi @muchstuff,
> 
> I purchased another City/Moto bag from the same vendor on instagram that I’ve sourced authentic pieces from in the past but something tells me this particular item may be off.
> 
> I’d really appreciate your opinion on it.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Item name: Pink (purple?) Balenciaga Moto/City tote
> Link:
> 
> View attachment 5599671
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599672
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599673
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599674
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599675
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599676
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599677
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599678
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599679
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599680



Another fake I'm afraid.


----------



## sundazed

ksuromax said:


> not sure what Neo stands for, but it looks like Folk Messenger


Is the above mentioned bag authentic? The reason for my asking is I found the same bag and I am unsure if I should buy it.


----------



## muchstuff

sundazed said:


> Is the above mentioned bag authentic? The reason for my asking is I found the same bag and I am unsure if I should buy it.


It's a legitimate style but you'd have to post the relevant pics for authentication.


----------



## ktn30

hello, i a juste these photos, I’m sorry If they’re blur, can someone help me to authentify this bag? 

Thanks a lot


----------



## ktn30

Pls


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

ktn30 said:


> Pls
> 
> View attachment 5600921
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600922
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600923
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600924
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600927


You still don't have good pics of the details I've asked for. The tag looks OK, it's a style I'm unfamiliar with, I found one on Fashionphile and they called it a Strategy bag. That's the best I can do with what I have.


----------



## ktn30

muchstuff said:


> You still don't have good pics of the details I've asked for. The tag looks OK, it's a style I'm unfamiliar with, I found one on Fashionphile and they called it a Strategy bag. That's the best I can do with what I have.


Ok thanks a lot! 
Juste can you tell me if the tag looks authentic ? 

Good evening


----------



## muchstuff

ktn30 said:


> Ok thanks a lot!
> Juste can you tell me if the tag looks authentic ?
> 
> Good evening
> 
> View attachment 5601235
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601236


I did mention that the tag looked OK.


----------



## renaissancelad

Would like to ask for your help in authenticating this bag.
















Thanks in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

renaissancelad said:


> Would like to ask for your help in authenticating this bag.
> View attachment 5601595
> 
> View attachment 5601596
> 
> View attachment 5601597
> 
> View attachment 5601598
> 
> View attachment 5601600
> 
> View attachment 5601601
> 
> View attachment 5601602
> 
> View attachment 5601603
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## renaissancelad

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you very much!


----------



## muchstuff

renaissancelad said:


> Thank you very much!


Any time.


----------



## sundazed

muchstuff said:


> I had one and it was a Lampo as I recall. The star stamp on the interior is one that Bal used to indicate a staff gift or purchase but the zipper head is really throwing me.


Hello ladies,
I'm not sure if my question is in the right place in this forum.
What is the system or meaning of the symbol on the Lampo zipper?
Here are some impressions of my bags.
Does anyone know how this works?
Many greetings to all


----------



## sundazed

Hello

I am unsure about this (my) bag because the letter is missing on the tag back.
Please, could you check if it is authentic?

Another bag is following in a separate thread.

Thank you


----------



## sundazed

Hello again 

this is my second City.
The letter is missing at the tag back. And the inner pocket is smaller than the inner pocket of my other City (showed separately).
Please, could you check if it is authentic?

Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

sundazed said:


> Hello ladies,
> I'm not sure if my question is in the right place in this forum.
> What is the system or meaning of the symbol on the Lampo zipper?
> Here are some impressions of my bags.
> Does anyone know how this works?
> Many greetings to all
> 
> View attachment 5602424
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602425
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602426
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602427
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602428
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602429


I don’t think there’s any real significance. Anyone else?


----------



## muchstuff

sundazed said:


> Hello
> 
> I am unsure about this (my) bag because the letter is missing on the tag back.
> Please, could you check if it is authentic?
> 
> Another bag is following in a separate thread.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5602433
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602435
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602436
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602437
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602438
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602439
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602440


You’re fine, the letter on the tag back didn’t appear until fall of 2012.


----------



## muchstuff

sundazed said:


> Hello again
> 
> this is my second City.
> The letter is missing at the tag back. And the inner pocket is smaller than the inner pocket of my other City (showed separately).
> Please, could you check if it is authentic?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5602443
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602444
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602445
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602446
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602447
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602448
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602449
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602451
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602452


Authentic again.


----------



## sundazed

muchstuff said:


> You’re fine, the letter on the tag back didn’t appear until fall of 2012.


 Thank you


----------



## sundazed

muchstuff said:


> Authentic again.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

sundazed said:


> Thank you


My pleasure.


----------



## mailover

Hello,

Ran across a bag from a local consignment store and was wondering if I could get some opinions on this city bag! Thank you in advance


----------



## muchstuff

mailover said:


> Hello,
> 
> Ran across a bag from a local consignment store and was wondering if I could get some opinions on this city bag! Thank you in advance
> 
> View attachment 5602587
> View attachment 5602588
> 
> View attachment 5602589
> View attachment 5602597
> View attachment 5602590
> View attachment 5602591
> View attachment 5602593
> 
> View attachment 5602594
> View attachment 5602595


Can you post a pic of the bale flat to the camera?


----------



## J.2183

Hey guys its me again...

I’ve reserved a bag until 6pm (GMT) this evening and wanted to your opinions on it.

It looks vintage so I’m not sure of the name or year of manufacture but here are the details...(and thanks in advance!!)

Item name: Vintage pochette (?)
Seller: renatathriftbags
Link:


----------



## muchstuff

J.2183 said:


> Hey guys its me again...
> 
> I’ve reserved a bag until 6pm (GMT) this evening and wanted to your opinions on it.
> 
> It looks vintage so I’m not sure of the name or year of manufacture but here are the details...(and thanks in advance!!)
> 
> Item name: Vintage pochette (?)
> Seller: renatathriftbags
> Link:
> 
> View attachment 5603252
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603253
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603254
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603255
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603256
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603257



 I’m afraid I can’t help you, non-moto styles aren’t in my area of expertise.


----------



## J.2183

muchstuff said:


> I’m afraid I can’t help you, non-moto styles aren’t in my area of expertise.


Hopefully someone can give their take on it. Thanks for your help though


----------



## muchstuff

J.2183 said:


> Hopefully someone can give their take on it. Thanks for your help though


Good luck!


----------



## mailover

muchstuff said:


> Can you post a pic of the bale flat to the camera?


After a few emails and follow ups, the consignment store stopped answering my requests for photos but I can still see they are actively posting photos and stories on IG, so I'm going to pass because I don't feel like giving them my business since they're ignoring me. Thank you for answering me and hopefully one day I can send a new request from another seller


----------



## muchstuff

mailover said:


> After a few emails and follow ups, the consignment store stopped answering my requests for photos but I can still see they are actively posting photos and stories on IG, so I'm going to pass because I don't feel like giving them my business since they're ignoring me. Thank you for answering me and hopefully one day I can send a new request from another seller


That's unfortunate. I'd say it's authentic based on that I see, I just wanted a better pic. But I can understand you not wanting to purchase when they ignore you, I've had that happen too.


----------



## LostInBal

J.2183 said:


> Hey guys its me again...
> 
> I’ve reserved a bag until 6pm (GMT) this evening and wanted to your opinions on it.
> 
> It looks vintage so I’m not sure of the name or year of manufacture but here are the details...(and thanks in advance!!)
> 
> Item name: Vintage pochette (?)
> Seller: renatathriftbags
> Link:
> 
> View attachment 5603252
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603253
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603254
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603255
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603256
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603257



Authentic in my opinion


----------



## Marietta3

Hi! I need help to authenticate this new Balaenciaga I bought vintage. Thank you so much! It costed me 70€!


----------



## LoveLux123

Hi,

If someone could kindly authenticate this rubisse Balenciaga city, I would be most grateful.

Item Name: Rubisse Balenciaga city
Seller ID: mrskatercares
Link: https://posh.mk/tnKxgUNk8sb


----------



## LostInBal

LoveLux123 said:


> View attachment 5605687
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605688
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605689
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605698
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605699
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605700
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605702
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605691
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605692
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605697


Authentic and in beautiful condition! Were you the lucky buyer?!?


----------



## J.2183

J.2183 said:


> Hi @muchstuff,
> 
> I purchased a City/Moto bag from a vendor on instagram that I’ve sourced authentic pieces from in the past but something tells me this particular item may be off.
> 
> I’d really appreciate your opinion on it.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Item name: Black Balenciaga Moto/City tote
> Link:
> 
> View attachment 5599661
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599662
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599663
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599664
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599665
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599666
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599667
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599668
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599669



Thank you so much for your opinion. But do pardon me for taking you back, what exactly flagged this one as a fake?

I had a  99.9998% feeling the pink one was a fake but from the research I’ve been able to do on city/moto bags the black one seemed to tick several boxes for being genuine. 

The lady selling them on instagram acquires the city/moto bag quite often so I just wanted clarity so I can avoid making future purchases that turn out to be very careless decisions after the excitement fades away 

Thanks in advance (again) for your input, its very much appreciated


----------



## LoveLux123

LostInBal said:


> Authentic and in beautiful condition! Were you the lucky buyer?!?


Thank you so much! Yes!  Really happy and appreciate your time and help!

Does anyone have a good guess about year/season/color? Just wanted to confirm it's 2008 and also not 100 percent sure what is color and season.

Thanks again!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

J.2183 said:


> Thank you so much for your opinion. But do pardon me for taking you back, what exactly flagged this one as a fake?
> 
> I had a  99.9998% feeling the pink one was a fake but from the research I’ve been able to do on city/moto bags the black one seemed to tick several boxes for being genuine.
> 
> The lady selling them on instagram acquires the city/moto bag quite often so I just wanted clarity so I can avoid making future purchases that turn out to be very careless decisions after the excitement fades away
> 
> Thanks in advance (again) for your input, its very much appreciated


It ticks no boxes at all for being genuine. Every detail is wrong. If you compare it to an authentic bag you'll see the difference. Look at the font, the spacing, the numbers on the tag back and front. The bale has a thick chunky end rather than being tapered. The rivets are wrong. The zipper head. It is absolutely not authentic.


----------



## atlantis1982

LoveLux123 said:


> Thank you so much! Yes!  Really happy and appreciate your time and help!
> 
> Does anyone have a good guess about year/season/color? Just wanted to confirm it's 2008 and also not 100 percent sure what is color and season.
> 
> Thanks again!


S tag is spring/summer 2008, and you're correct it's Rubisse. 
(Gorgeous and in _flawless _condition; enjoy!)


----------



## Luxwardrobr

Hello good people! Apologies in advance if i’m writing in a wrong section, couldn’t find a proper “send a post” button… anyways, i am eyeing one city bag and the seller says 100% original bag, but i have my doubts regarding the serial number. Couldn’t find similar one on google. Hopefully anyone can help me here? Tia xx


----------



## muchstuff

Luxwardrobr said:


> Hello good people! Apologies in advance if i’m writing in a wrong section, couldn’t find a proper “send a post” button… anyways, i am eyeing one city bag and the seller says 100% original bag, but i have my doubts regarding the serial number. Couldn’t find similar one on google. Hopefully anyone can help me here? Tia xx
> 
> View attachment 5606469
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606470
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606472
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606473
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606474


Missing pics needed for authentication but the style is a giant covered hardware City. A lot of people called it Brogues but the actual brogues ones have a contrasting colour behind the perforations.


----------



## Luxwardrobr

Thanks so much for your reply! May i ask which pics should i ask for exactly? Sorry for such a dumb question, but do you sense it might be a fake? 


muchstuff said:


> Missing pics needed for authentication but the style is a giant covered hardware City. A lot of people called it Brogues but the actual brogues ones have a contrasting colour behind the perforation


----------



## muchstuff

Luxwardrobr said:


> Thanks so much for your reply! May i ask which pics should i ask for exactly? Sorry for such a dumb question, but do you sense it might be a fake?


No I’m not sensing it’s a fake but I don’t have the pics to authenticate. If you see the post at top of the page in yellow there’s a link to the photos needed.


----------



## LostInBal

LoveLux123 said:


> Thank you so much! Yes!  Really happy and appreciate your time and help!
> 
> Does anyone have a good guess about year/season/color? Just wanted to confirm it's 2008 and also not 100 percent sure what is color and season.
> 
> Thanks again!


It’s 08 F/W Main Collection Rubisse color


----------



## atlantis1982

atlantis1982 said:


> S tag is spring/summer 2008, and you're correct it's Rubisse.
> (Gorgeous and in _flawless _condition; enjoy!)


Edit to say *fall/winter, *not spring/summer (someone misread her own writing )


----------



## candiholics

Hi please help authenticating the item! I am eyeing it as it seem to be a very good condition for G21!

Item Name (if you know it): black city with rosegold hardware
Link (if available):


----------



## sundazed

Hi

I recently bought this bag.
It irritates me that this work has no feet. Is it because Boarskin was manufactured at the bottom?
Otherwise it seems authentic to me.
What do you think?
In addition, I found a similar bag here









						BALENCIAGA Agneau Boarskin Tri-Color Classic Hardware Work Ciel  | FASHIONPHILE
					

This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Agneau Boarskin Tri-Color Classic Work in Ciel.  This stylish tote is crafted of pale, sky blue agneau lambskin leather in light blue.  The bag features a bordeaux red top handle with a woven detail and red leather on the face including trim around the zipper, an...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## muchstuff

candiholics said:


> Hi please help authenticating the item! I am eyeing it as it seem to be a very good condition for G21!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): black city with rosegold hardware
> Link (if available):
> 
> View attachment 5606855
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606856
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606857
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606858
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606859
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606860
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606861
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606862


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

sundazed said:


> Hi
> 
> I recently bought this bag.
> It irritates me that this work has no feet. Is it because Boarskin was manufactured at the bottom?
> Otherwise it seems authentic to me.
> What do you think?
> In addition, I found a similar bag here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA Agneau Boarskin Tri-Color Classic Hardware Work Ciel  | FASHIONPHILE
> 
> 
> This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Agneau Boarskin Tri-Color Classic Work in Ciel.  This stylish tote is crafted of pale, sky blue agneau lambskin leather in light blue.  The bag features a bordeaux red top handle with a woven detail and red leather on the face including trim around the zipper, an...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606955
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606956
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606957
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606958
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606959
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606960
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606961
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606962
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606963
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606964
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606965
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606966


Authentic in my opinion. As far as I know feet were only on giant HW bags.


----------



## candiholics

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you so much. It doesnt seem to have a serial number like my mini city, so I was not sure


----------



## muchstuff

candiholics said:


> Thank you so much. It doesnt seem to have a serial number like my mini city, so I was not sure


If you mean style number it’s on the tag back.


----------



## sundazed

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. As far as I know feet were only on giant HW bags.


...there's nothing you don't know about Bal! ... every detail!
Once again very impressed! Thank you for your time and your opinion


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

sundazed said:


> ...there's nothing you don't know about Bal! ... every detail!
> Once again very impressed! Thank you for your time and your opinion


What I don’t know can fill a book.   Enjoy your bag, the condition looks good!


----------



## carayd

Hi! Can someone help me about this Balenciaga bag I bought off Facebook market. Is this real or fake? Thank you


----------



## sundazed

muchstuff said:


> What I don’t know can fill a book.   Enjoy your bag, the condition looks good!


Thank you. Yes, it is „new“/ not used.


----------



## muchstuff

carayd said:


> Hi! Can someone help me about this Balenciaga bag I bought off Facebook market. Is this real or fake? Thank you


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## carayd

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

carayd said:


> Thank you


My pleasure.


----------



## MBA19

Hi there everyone!

This is my first time posting so apologies if I don’t give you all the info you need. I picked up these sunglasses at a blogger sale this weekend. They weren’t super expensive, so no problem if they are fake. But would definitely like to know for sure.

Thank you!


----------



## LoveLux123

atlantis1982 said:


> S tag is spring/summer 2008, and you're correct it's Rubisse.
> (Gorgeous and in _flawless _condition; enjoy!)


Thank you so much for your help and for your wonderful expertise! So grateful!!! ❤️


----------



## LoveLux123

LostInBal said:


> It’s 08 F/W Main Collection Rubisse color


Thank you so much!! Really appreciate your help and expertise!


----------



## DaDaDeez

Hello! Can someone authenticate and verify from what collection year please?: black city small
bought from Jomashop

Thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

DaDaDeez said:


> Hello! Can someone authenticate and verify from what collection year please?: black city small
> bought from Jomashop
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 5613628
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613629
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613630
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613631
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613632
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613633
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613634


Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2020.


----------



## DaDaDeez

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, F/W 2020.


Hello! Thank you very much for your expertise!


----------



## muchstuff

DaDaDeez said:


> Hello! Thank you very much for your expertise!


My pleasure.


----------



## bookwormer

Hi there, I am completely unfamiliar with this style and cannot find it anywhere. Is anyone able to authenticate?



			https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Balenciaga-Tote-Bag-6328c4779464f3c0c526e787


----------



## muchstuff

bookwormer said:


> Hi there, I am completely unfamiliar with this style and cannot find it anywhere. Is anyone able to authenticate?
> 
> 
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Balenciaga-Tote-Bag-6328c4779464f3c0c526e787


The only name I’ve seen for these is the four pocket travel tote. Or it could be the laptop one, I’m not well versed in this style.  2005 from what I can find. I tend to think it’s authentic but there’s no pics of the back of the zipper heads or any rivets. The paper tag shown doesn’t belong to it. The price is correct on the other tag according to my research.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## ferle

Hey 
can someone please help me authenticate and verify this balenciaga bag.
it says it's a city, i think it's a first? (don't really know how to spot the difference tbh)
bought on vestiaire.

thank you a lot, hope my posting is correct.


----------



## cosmicangel

Hello, I’m eyeing this Balenciaga bag on Vestiaire collective. Can someone tell me if it’s authentic pls to proceed with the purchase 






						City leather handbag Balenciaga Red in Leather - 24738820
					

Buy your city leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather handbag Balenciaga Red in Leather available. 24738820




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## bookwormer

muchstuff said:


> The only name I’ve seen for these is the four pocket travel tote. Or it could be the laptop one, I’m not well versed in this style.  2005 from what I can find. I tend to think it’s authentic but there’s no pics of the back of the zipper heads or any rivets. The paper tag shown doesn’t belong to it. The price is correct on the other tag according to my research.


Thank you so much! She has added more photos to the listing but I can’t get her to add the zipper or rivet detail. If you think it’s authentic, I’ll likely go ahead.

https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Balenciaga-Tote-Bag-6328c4779464f3c0c526e787


----------



## muchstuff

ferle said:


> Hey
> can someone please help me authenticate and verify this balenciaga bag.
> it says it's a city, i think it's a first? (don't really know how to spot the difference tbh)
> bought on vestiaire.
> 
> thank you a lot, hope my posting is correct.
> 
> View attachment 5614619
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614620
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614621
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614622
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614623


You're missing most of the pics needed but what I see looks OK. If you want to repost with all of the photos needed I can take another look.
The First is much smaller than the City. This is an 05 and the leather looks lovely.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## muchstuff

cosmicangel said:


> Hello, I’m eyeing this Balenciaga bag on Vestiaire collective. Can someone tell me if it’s authentic pls to proceed with the purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City leather handbag Balenciaga Red in Leather - 24738820
> 
> 
> Buy your city leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather handbag Balenciaga Red in Leather available. 24738820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com


Link isn't opening to the bag.


----------



## muchstuff

bookwormer said:


> Thank you so much! She has added more photos to the listing but I can’t get her to add the zipper or rivet detail. If you think it’s authentic, I’ll likely go ahead.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Balenciaga-Tote-Bag-6328c4779464f3c0c526e787


She hasn't posted anything helpful. As I said, I'm not an expert on this style, it looks authentic to me but it would be nice to see a few more details.


----------



## cosmicangel

muchstuff said:


> Link isn't opening to the bag.



Please let me know if u need me to ask her for more photos or more info, as it’s my first time on Vestiaire and I read very negative reviews about Vestiaire collective and also this seller is not labelled trusted nor experienced, even though she sold 17 items before.

This is exactly the bag of my dreams, but I’m so afraid it won’t be authentic. 






						City leather handbag Balenciaga Red in Leather - 24738820
					

Buy your city leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather handbag Balenciaga Red in Leather available. 24738820




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## cosmicangel

Also screenshots of the listing on Vestiaire since link won’t open:


----------



## muchstuff

cosmicangel said:


> Also screenshots of the listing on Vestiaire since link won’t open:
> 
> View attachment 5615288
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615289
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615290
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615291
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615292
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615293


It would be nice to see a pic of the back of the zipper head and the bale but it looks authentic to me.


----------



## cosmicangel

Thank you so much! I will try and ask for pics for these. Do you know which year is it from?


----------



## cosmicangel

muchstuff said:


> It would be nice to see a pic of the back of the zipper head and the bale but it looks authentic to me.


Thank you so much! I will try and ask for pics for these. Do you know which year is it from?


----------



## cosmicangel

muchstuff said:


> It would be nice to see a pic of the back of the zipper head and the bale but it looks authentic to me.



Here are the photos requested, what do you think please?


----------



## muchstuff

cosmicangel said:


> Thank you so much! I will try and ask for pics for these. Do you know which year is it from?


F/W 2015.


----------



## muchstuff

cosmicangel said:


> Here are the photos requested, what do you think please?
> 
> View attachment 5615338
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615339
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615340


These aren't helpful, I needed the back of the zipper head, not the front, and the bale is on an angle that isn't very visible. But I do think you're OK.


----------



## cosmicangel

muchstuff said:


> These aren't helpful, I needed the back of the zipper head, not the front, and the bale is on an angle that isn't very visible. But I do think you're OK.



Thanks a lot for your time


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

cosmicangel said:


> Thanks a lot for your time


My pleasure.


----------



## bookwormer

muchstuff said:


> She hasn't posted anything helpful. As I said, I'm not an expert on this style, it looks authentic to me but it would be nice to see a few more details.





bookwormer said:


> Thank you so much! She has added more photos to the listing but I can’t get her to add the zipper or rivet detail. If you think it’s authentic, I’ll likely go ahead.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Balenciaga-Tote-Bag-6328c4779464f3c0c526e787


Hi again, and thank you. The seller has said there is no lettering on the zipper and the rivets are not visible on the inside of the bag. I know you mentioned you weren't an expert on this style, but would you consider these red flags? Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

bookwormer said:


> Hi again, and thank you. The seller has said there is no lettering on the zipper and the rivets are not visible on the inside of the bag. I know you mentioned you weren't an expert on this style, but would you consider these red flags? Thanks!


No I don't think so. One comment I have seen is that the leather picks up stains pretty easily. Don't know if that would stop me necessarily but thought I'd mention it.


----------



## bookwormer

muchstuff said:


> No I don't think so. One comment I have seen is that the leather picks up stains pretty easily. Don't know if that would stop me necessarily but thought I'd mention it.


Thanks for all your help!


----------



## muchstuff

bookwormer said:


> Thanks for all your help!


Any time.


----------



## Runnurse21

Good evening!! I have never purchased off of Poshmark, so I’m not even sure how to ask the seller for more pictures. So, if these are not adequate for authentication, then thank you so very much anyway!!  But if these are adequate to give an opinion- much appreciated!!
Item name: Balenciaga classic leather wallet 
Item number: N/A
Seller ID: storebymichelle   (On Poshmark)
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-Classic-Chvre-Leather-Wallet-615cfd86ff7c5ab0991d67ae


----------



## muchstuff

Runnurse21 said:


> Good evening!! I have never purchased off of Poshmark, so I’m not even sure how to ask the seller for more pictures. So, if these are not adequate for authentication, then thank you so very much anyway!!  But if these are adequate to give an opinion- much appreciated!!
> Item name: Balenciaga classic leather wallet
> Item number: N/A
> Seller ID: storebymichelle   (On Poshmark)
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-Classic-Chvre-Leather-Wallet-615cfd86ff7c5ab0991d67ae


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Runnurse21

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Yay! Thank you so much! You are appreciated. Any thoughts on color and year?
Edit- sorry… I just posted in the “Identity” forum. Mods- delete this if needed. Sorry.


----------



## muchstuff

Runnurse21 said:


> Yay! Thank you so much! You are appreciated. Any thoughts on color and year?
> Edit- sorry… I just posted in the “Identity” forum. Mods- delete this if needed. Sorry.


My pleasure, it’s a F/W 2011 bleu lavande continental Wallet.


----------



## brent69

Hi Authenticators, i bought Balenciaga flats years ago and never been use it or authenticate it. Really appreciates it if can help me take a look if the pair legit or fake. Thank you 

Item name: Balenciaga Studded Flats
Serial Number: N/A


----------



## negrita

Hello may I have this authenticated please? Thanks!

Item name: Balenciaga part time
Item number: na
Site: Carousell sg
Seller: wvbcc
Item link: Check out 'Authentic Balenciaga part-time', available at S$300 on #Carousell https://carousell.app.link/KOeuC3NiBtb


----------



## muchstuff

negrita said:


> Hello may I have this authenticated please? Thanks!
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga part time
> Item number: na
> Site: Carousell sg
> Seller: wvbcc
> Item link: Check out 'Authentic Balenciaga part-time', available at S$300 on #Carousell https://carousell.app.link/KOeuC3NiBtb


Says listing isn’t available.


----------



## negrita

muchstuff said:


> Says listing isn’t available.


Sorry about that. Can you please try again with this link? Thanks! https://www.carousell.sg/p/1184865575/


----------



## negrita

Hello again, may I have another one authenticated please? Thanks!

Item name: Balenciaga first
Site: Carousell sg
Seller: crayonedlove
Item link: https://www.carousell.sg/p/balencia...rer_request_id=h5g2V07w792ny6xS&t-tap_index=0


----------



## femmeparesseuse

Hello,

I purchased this Twiggy bag recently and want to get second opinions of its authenticity. It's the Anis colour,  from 2004.

Very grateful for your help in advance


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## femmeparesseuse




----------



## muchstuff

brent69 said:


> Hi Authenticators, i bought Balenciaga flats years ago and never been use it or authenticate it. Really appreciates it if can help me take a look if the pair legit or fake. Thank you
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga Studded Flats
> Serial Number: N/A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616743
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616734
> View attachment 5616735
> View attachment 5616736
> View attachment 5616737
> View attachment 5616738


I'm sorry but I don't authenticate shoes.


----------



## muchstuff

negrita said:


> Sorry about that. Can you please try again with this link? Thanks! https://www.carousell.sg/p/1184865575/


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

negrita said:


> Hello again, may I have another one authenticated please? Thanks!
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga first
> Site: Carousell sg
> Seller: crayonedlove
> Item link: https://www.carousell.sg/p/balencia...rer_request_id=h5g2V07w792ny6xS&t-tap_index=0


Missing a couple pics but authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

femmeparesseuse said:


> Hello,
> 
> I purchased this Twiggy bag recently and want to get second opinions of its authenticity. It's the Anis colour,  from 2004.
> 
> Very grateful for your help in advance
> 
> View attachment 5617180
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617203
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617204
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617205
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617206
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617207
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617208
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617209
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617210
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617211
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617212


Can you please post your pics full sized?


----------



## femmeparesseuse

muchstuff said:


> Can you please post your pics full sized?


Thank you for your reply - I tried to upload them full sized but it said the files were too large to upload! Any advice on how to combat this? will try again now


----------



## femmeparesseuse




----------



## femmeparesseuse




----------



## femmeparesseuse




----------



## muchstuff

femmeparesseuse said:


> View attachment 5617291
> 
> View attachment 5617292
> 
> View attachment 5617293


Thanks, authentic in my opinion.


----------



## brent69

muchstuff said:


> I'm sorry but I don't authenticate shoes.


Ok. Thank you


----------



## negrita

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you @muchstuff!


----------



## muchstuff

negrita said:


> Thank you @muchstuff!


Most welcome.


----------



## negrita

muchstuff said:


> Missing a couple pics but authentic in my opinion.


Thank you @muchstuff!


----------



## muchstuff

negrita said:


> Thank you @muchstuff!


My pleasure.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## LostInBal

ferle said:


> Hey
> can someone please help me authenticate and verify this balenciaga bag.
> it says it's a city, i think it's a first? (don't really know how to spot the difference tbh)
> bought on vestiaire.
> 
> thank you a lot, hope my posting is correct.
> 
> View attachment 5614619
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614620
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614621
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614622
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614623



Wow great find! S/S 05 amazing leather!


----------



## monamasf

Hi all,can you please help me to know if this is authentic? Thank u

Canvas canva cabas tote bag -small
I think number is 523859 - 4370-Y-002123


----------



## RachelVerinder

Dear authenticator,
I’m very much tempted by this dark mink mini city on Vestiaire… Would you be so kind to let me know what you think about it? I don’t know very much about the newer models… TIA!
https://www.vestiairecollective.com...eather-city-balenciaga-handbag-25986744.shtml


----------



## RachelVerinder

RachelVerinder said:


> Dear authenticator,
> I’m very much tempted by this dark mink mini city on Vestiaire… Would you be so kind to let me know what you think about it? I don’t know very much about the newer models… TIA!
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...eather-city-balenciaga-handbag-25986744.shtml


It seems the link doesn’t work… here are the listing’s pictures:


----------



## Runnurse21

sahnetorte55 said:


> It's a First because it has that metal panel, city has a leather tag instead of the metal panel on the inside. And also _103208_ is the model code for First.


Good morning!! Just wanted to ask- are you one of the Balenciaga Authenticators? I don’t remember seeing you on the forum in that capacity, so just wanted to check  Thank you!!


----------



## muchstuff

Runnurse21 said:


> Good morning!! Just wanted to ask- are you one of the Balenciaga Authenticators? I don’t remember seeing you on the forum in that capacity, so just wanted to check  Thank you!!


Authenticators must have a minimum of 500 posts to authenticate here.


----------



## muchstuff

sahnetorte55 said:


> It's a First because it has that metal panel, city has a leather tag instead of the metal panel on the inside. And also _103208_ is the model code for First.


Please be aware that you must have a minimum of 500 posts to authenticate. Also, the tag inside a City bag depends on several details. The classic City does have a metal tag.


----------



## Runnurse21

muchstuff said:


> Authenticators must have a minimum of 500 posts to authenticate here.


I thought there might be certain “requirements “ and extensive knowledge needed!


----------



## muchstuff

monamasf said:


> Hi all,can you please help me to know if this is authentic? Thank u
> 
> Canvas canva cabas tote bag -small
> I think number is 523859 - 4370-Y-002123
> 
> View attachment 5617924
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617925
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617926
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617927
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617928
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617929
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617930
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617931


I'm not well versed in this style but I've done some research and the only bag I can find with this style code is out of Korea and it's the wave bag. I also don't know if that one is authentic. Colour code is wrong for black as well.


----------



## muchstuff

RachelVerinder said:


> It seems the link doesn’t work… here are the listing’s pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617986
> View attachment 5617985
> View attachment 5617984
> View attachment 5617983
> View attachment 5617981
> View attachment 5617980
> View attachment 5617978
> View attachment 5617979
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617982


Missing too many pics and the one of the tag back isn't good enough.






						REQUIRED PICS for Balenciaga Authentication
					

WHAT WE NEED TO GIVE YOU THE MOST ACCURATE AUTHENTICATION OPINION: :smile:  Large and clear pictures of:  Front and back of the bag Front and back of the inside tag      Bale (curved metal hardware that attaches the strap to the bag)    Rivet (round metal stud on the back of the handle with...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## RachelVerinder

muchstuff said:


> Missing too many pics and the one of the tag back isn't good enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REQUIRED PICS for Balenciaga Authentication
> 
> 
> WHAT WE NEED TO GIVE YOU THE MOST ACCURATE AUTHENTICATION OPINION: :smile:  Large and clear pictures of:  Front and back of the bag Front and back of the inside tag      Bale (curved metal hardware that attaches the strap to the bag)    Rivet (round metal stud on the back of the handle with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you very much I’ll ask the seller for the extra pics. Have a nice day!


----------



## muchstuff

RachelVerinder said:


> Thank you very much I’ll ask the seller for the extra pics. Have a nice day!


You too!


----------



## Neasep

Hi everyone!

I bought this small City in black all over logo print from Vestiaire and wanted to check if it's okay. 

Have a great rest of the week


----------



## LostInBal

Neasep said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I bought this small City in black all over logo print from Vestiaire and wanted to check if it's okay.
> 
> Have a great rest of the week
> 
> View attachment 5619278
> 
> View attachment 5619279
> 
> View attachment 5619281
> 
> View attachment 5619282
> 
> View attachment 5619287
> 
> View attachment 5619288
> 
> View attachment 5619289


Authentic to me


----------



## femmeparesseuse

Hi there

I would be grateful to hear any thoughts on whether this 2013 velo is authentic. Not so sure about the handles or the rivets. Thank you


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## femmeparesseuse

Just to add that, other than the one inside zip pocket, there are no other pockets in this velo (unlike others I’ve seen online which do have a older cell phone pocket). I’d really appreciate second opinions. Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

femmeparesseuse said:


> Hi there
> 
> I would be grateful to hear any thoughts on whether this 2013 velo is authentic. Not so sure about the handles or the rivets. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5619517
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619518
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619524
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619525
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619526
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619527
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619528
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619529
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619530
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619534


Pics are blurry and you're missing the tag front but it looks authentic. S/S 2012 blue cobalt.


----------



## lovemybags_g

Got this motorcycle bag and would appreciate if you could authenticate! 
Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

lovemybags_g said:


> Got this motorcycle bag and would appreciate if you could authenticate!
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5620609
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620610
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620611
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620612
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620613
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620615
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620616


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## lovemybags_g

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you so much! You're so quick!
Would you know what year this is from? (it's my first Balenciaga)


----------



## muchstuff

lovemybags_g said:


> Thank you so much! You're so quick!
> Would you know what year this is from? (it's my first Balenciaga)


2010, lots of good leather that year.


----------



## lovemybags_g

muchstuff said:


> 2010, lots of good leather that year.


thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

lovemybags_g said:


> thank you so much!


My pleasure.


----------



## renaissancelad

Hello,
Would appreciate hearing your opinions regarding the authenticity of this bag. Thank you very much always!


----------



## muchstuff

renaissancelad said:


> Hello,
> Would appreciate hearing your opinions regarding the authenticity of this bag. Thank you very much always!
> 
> View attachment 5623092
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623093
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623094
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623095
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623096


Please add pics of the back of the zipper head and rivet.


----------



## Rimma13

Hi all! I purchased this Balenciaga bag from the RealReal. It says it's from the Spring/Summer 2015 collections. The tag is hard to photograph because the stitching is in black. Please let me know if you need any additional photos  

Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## muchstuff

Rimma13 said:


> Hi all! I purchased this Balenciaga bag from the RealReal. It says it's from the Spring/Summer 2015 collections. The tag is hard to photograph because the stitching is in black. Please let me know if you need any additional photos
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!!
> 
> View attachment 5624224
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624226
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624227
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624228
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624229
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624230
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624231


Nothing looks off to me but the tag's hard to read and there's no pic of the bale.


----------



## Rimma13

muchstuff said:


> Nothing looks off to me but the tag's hard to read and there's no pic of the bale.


Thanks so much for taking a look! Photographic that tag is hard, but attaching a few more pics in case that helps? Also, what's a bale?


----------



## Conni618

Rimma13.  The bale is the hardware at the end of the strap.


----------



## muchstuff

Rimma13 said:


> Thanks so much for taking a look! Photographic that tag is hard, but attaching a few more pics in case that helps? Also, what's a bale?
> 
> View attachment 5624976
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624977
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624978
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624979


I see @Conni618 has answered your question.  Here's a link that will show you how the photos should be presented...pics should be facing the camera, no angles, or bends in the tags.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Rimma13

Thank you both for the additional information  Attaching a few more pics!


----------



## muchstuff

Rimma13 said:


> Thank you both for the additional information  Attaching a few more pics!
> 
> View attachment 5625163
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625164
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625165
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625166
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625168
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625169
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625170
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625171


Can you tell me what the style number reads? It's not legible in any of the pics. Everything else looks good.


----------



## Rimma13

Yes! Is that the number behind the tag? If so, it's 240579 1000 F 002123


----------



## muchstuff

Rimma13 said:


> Yes! Is that the number behind the tag? If so, it's 240579 1000 F 002123


Thanks, authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Rimma13

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, authentic in my opinion.


Great, thank you so much for your help! Very much appreciated


----------



## muchstuff

Rimma13 said:


> Great, thank you so much for your help! Very much appreciated


Any time.


----------



## Angelbethanh

Hello! I have the following bag that I’d like to have authenticated.  I bought it on Vestiaire Collective but I took my own photos.  I *think* I found a Chèvre Work!

Listed as: Balenciaga City (but I think it’s a work)
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...lue-leather-balenciaga-handbag-24882453.shtml

My photos:


----------



## muchstuff

Angelbethanh said:


> Hello! I have the following bag that I’d like to have authenticated.  I bought it on Vestiaire Collective but I took my own photos.  I *think* I found a Chèvre Work!
> 
> Listed as: Balenciaga City (but I think it’s a work)
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...lue-leather-balenciaga-handbag-24882453.shtml
> 
> My photos:
> View attachment 5626413
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626414
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626415
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626416
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626417
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626418
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626419
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626420
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626421


Authentic my opinion.


----------



## cskbags

Hi there, I was hoping to get a bag authenticated, I got it from Facebook Marketplace so I dont have a link sorry
Item Name (if you know it): Puppy and Kitten Everyday Camera Bag
Please let me know if you need any other details 
Thanks in advance and appreciate your help!


----------



## stellarkristellar

Hello! A friend of a friend is selling me this bag, hence no link. Would appreciate if you can help me authenticate it. I am not familiar with how City looked like in 2006 but this one has a leather lining on the inner pocket. The tassels on the outermost pocket also apparently broke due to years of pulling. I will attach more photos. Thank you in advance!


----------



## stellarkristellar




----------



## peter763

Hello. Can someone can help me, with this shoes? I want to buy it, but i'm not sure, is it original, or fake...
Balenciaga Speed Trainer


----------



## renaissancelad

muchstuff said:


> Please add pics of the back of the zipper head and rivet.



Apologies for the delay. Here are the pictures.

Thanksin advance!


----------



## Zsaratnok

Hi,
Can someone tell me what the exact name is of this bag and possibly if it is authentic? I don't have any more photos than this. I have a number though: 327060 - 1000 - I - 002123
This bag is on Vestiaire.
Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

cskbags said:


> Hi there, I was hoping to get a bag authenticated, I got it from Facebook Marketplace so I dont have a link sorry
> Item Name (if you know it): Puppy and Kitten Everyday Camera Bag
> Please let me know if you need any other details
> Thanks in advance and appreciate your help!
> 
> View attachment 5627888
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627889
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627890
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627891
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627892
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627893
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627894
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627895
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627896


l'm not that familiar with this style, and the pics of the style number and logo aren't very good.
They need to be clear, close up, facing the camera, in their entirety.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

stellarkristellar said:


> View attachment 5628505
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628506
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628507
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628508
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628509
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628510
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628511
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628512


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

peter763 said:


> Hello. Can someone can help me, with this shoes? I want to buy it, but i'm not sure, is it original, or fake...
> Balenciaga Speed Trainer
> View attachment 5628571
> View attachment 5628572
> View attachment 5628573
> View attachment 5628574
> View attachment 5628577
> View attachment 5628578
> View attachment 5628579
> View attachment 5628581
> View attachment 5628583
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628570
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628575
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628576


I'm afraid I don't do shoes, sorry.


----------



## muchstuff

renaissancelad said:


> Apologies for the delay. Here are the pictures.
> 
> Thanksin advance!
> 
> View attachment 5628599
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628600


Thanks, looks good to me.


----------



## muchstuff

Zsaratnok said:


> Hi,
> Can someone tell me what the exact name is of this bag and possibly if it is authentic? I don't have any more photos than this. I have a number though: 327060 - 1000 - I - 002123
> This bag is on Vestiaire.
> Thanks a lot in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5629307
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629308
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629309
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629310
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629311
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629312
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629313
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629314
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629315


It's called a bowling bag. What I see looks OK but you're missing several of the pics needed for authentication.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## renaissancelad

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, looks good to me.



Thank you, as always.


----------



## stellarkristellar

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you so much!  The leather feels so good and the details were on point. It would be a disappointment if it was a fake. Again, thank you so much for taking time!


----------



## muchstuff

renaissancelad said:


> Thank you, as always.


My pleasure.


----------



## muchstuff

stellarkristellar said:


> Thank you so much!  The leather feels so good and the details were on point. It would be a disappointment if it was a fake. Again, thank you so much for taking time!


Any time.


----------



## jvdb__

*can u please check for me of this are legit*


----------



## muchstuff

jvdb__ said:


> *can u please check for me of this are legit*


No link. If you have more then one item please post them separately.


----------



## cimel

Hi! I just got my very first Balenciaga Backpack from my local thrift store. I love my finding and details are incredible, however it looks suspicious since it has korean tag. But I found a listing on etsy a very similar bag that I have and it has authenticity certification. Which confuses me. Thats why, I would reaaally appreciate it if anyone here could help authenticating it. TIA!


----------



## muchstuff

cimel said:


> Hi! I just got my very first Balenciaga Backpack from my local thrift store. I love my finding and details are incredible, however it looks suspicious since it has korean tag. But I found a listing on etsy a very similar bag that I have and it has authenticity certification. Which confuses me. Thats why, I would reaaally appreciate it if anyone here could help authenticating it. TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630675
> View attachment 5630676
> View attachment 5630677
> View attachment 5630678
> View attachment 5630679
> View attachment 5630679
> View attachment 5630680
> View attachment 5630681
> View attachment 5630682
> View attachment 5630683
> View attachment 5630684
> View attachment 5630685


Balenciaga bags are made in Italy. Lots of fakes out there.


----------



## cimel

So it's fake! 
anyway, thanks for the quick response!


----------



## cimel

muchstuff said:


> Balenciaga bags are made in Italy. Lots of fakes out there.


So it's fake! 
anyway, thanks for the quick response!


----------



## muchstuff

cimel said:


> So it's fake!
> anyway, thanks for the quick response!


Any time.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## fashionmaudel

Hello!  Posting my latest purchase that I was super excited to finally have in my hands but am now concerned about a tag that I don’t see in my other inside pocket. Can you take a look and see what you think?  Thanks in advance. It’s from TRR.


----------



## fashionmaudel

Additional photos


----------



## fashionmaudel

Ugh, just realized the back of the tag didn’t load, sorry!


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Ugh, just realized the back of the tag didn’t load, sorry!
> 
> View attachment 5630841


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## fashionmaudel

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Ok, thank you very much!!!  Any idea what year it is from?


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Ok, thank you very much!!!  Any idea what year it is from?


No earlier than 2012 because of the HW but with black that's the best I can do.


----------



## fashionmaudel

muchstuff said:


> No earlier than 2012 because of the HW but with black that's the best I can do.


That’s awesome, thanks for your help! I’m going to enjoy my new purchase, the leather is really good btw!!! Yay!


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> That’s awesome, thanks for your help! I’m going to enjoy my new purchase, the leather is really good btw!!! Yay!


Have fun!


----------



## coolguy68

Hello authenticators, I recently purchased a bag on eBay before coming across your forum, but now that I've received it I'm wondering if you would be able to shed any light on its authenticity. My hunch is that it is an authentic Giant 21 Praline City Bag with rose gold hardware from either SS or FW 2011. Here is what I've gathered (correctly I hope) from you and other forums that point to this:
- Has all-upper case MADE IN ITALY which started in 2011
- Praline colour (SS/FW2011)
- No alpha letter (this started in 2012?)
- Rose Gold hardware (present in 2011)
- Lampo zipper (2011 would be the second year for rose gold so the inside zip does have Lampo logo)
- Giant 21 hardware (discontinued in 2012)
The bale is not square but something about it is giving me doubts, perhaps you can give your take on this bag!


----------



## muchstuff

coolguy68 said:


> Hello authenticators, I recently purchased a bag on eBay before coming across your forum, but now that I've received it I'm wondering if you would be able to shed any light on its authenticity. My hunch is that it is an authentic Giant 21 Praline City Bag with rose gold hardware from either SS or FW 2011. Here is what I've gathered (correctly I hope) from you and other forums that point to this:
> - Has all-upper case MADE IN ITALY which started in 2011
> - Praline colour (SS/FW2011)
> - No alpha letter (this started in 2012?)
> - Rose Gold hardware (present in 2011)
> - Lampo zipper (2011 would be the second year for rose gold so the inside zip does have Lampo logo)
> - Giant 21 hardware (discontinued in 2012)
> The bale is not square but something about it is giving me doubts, perhaps you can give your take on this bag!
> 
> View attachment 5632700
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632701
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632702
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632703
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632711
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632713
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632714
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632715
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632716
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632718


Right on all counts, authentic in my opinion. What specifically makes you doubtful?


----------



## cskbags

muchstuff said:


> l'm not that familiar with this style, and the pics of the style number and logo aren't very good.
> They need to be clear, close up, facing the camera, in their entirety.


Apologies, the style number and logo and right in the middle of the bag and it’s difficult to photograph, how are these photos?


----------



## coolguy68

muchstuff said:


> Right on all counts, authentic in my opinion. What specifically makes you doubtful?


Oh thank you, well that's very reassuring! I'm not sure, I was comparing the bale and hardware to others on this forum and I wasn't sure that it looked as rounded and solid as some of the other authentic bags, although I suppose it varies from style to style and I don't have another purse here physically to compare it to.


----------



## muchstuff

cskbags said:


> Apologies, the style number and logo and right in the middle of the bag and it’s difficult to photograph, how are these photos?
> 
> View attachment 5632822
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632823


Thanks, authentic in my opinion.


----------



## cskbags

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, authentic in my opinion.


Great, thank you so much for your help! Very much appreciated!


----------



## muchstuff

cskbags said:


> Great, thank you so much for your help! Very much appreciated!


Enjoy!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## gattiveria

Can somebody have a look at this City? I'm tempted to pull the trigger but I've never bought a Balenciaga before :/ 

Listed on Vinted
Link: https://www.vinted.it/donna/borse/b...a-balenciaga-city-grande-in-pelle-colore-nero
Item name: Large Black Balenciaga City Bag 
Seller: Simoandrock


----------



## Conni618

Tempted by this little pouch, but not familiar. Can you take a look?  Also maybe venture a guess as to season?  Thanks!❤️









						Auth Balenciaga Pochette Leather Chain Shoulder Bag 500800 Gray(150328  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Auth Balenciaga Pochette Leather Chain Shoulder Bag 500800 Gray(150328 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## muchstuff

Conni618 said:


> Tempted by this little pouch, but not familiar. Can you take a look?  Also maybe venture a guess as to season?  Thanks!❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auth Balenciaga Pochette Leather Chain Shoulder Bag 500800 Gray(150328  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Auth Balenciaga Pochette Leather Chain Shoulder Bag 500800 Gray(150328 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


I'm not that familiar with it either, it's a chain reporter style. What I see looks good but somewhere in that bag will be a style number etc. Here's a 2018 article, not sure how long these were made. There are different iterations as well.

https://www.bragmybag.com/balenciaga-reporter-bag/


----------



## Conni618

Thank you!  Great article. I knew you’d be able to shed some light.


----------



## muchstuff

Conni618 said:


> Thank you!  Great article. I knew you’d be able to shed some light.


My pleasure, wish I knew more.


----------



## lilapot

Hello!!! Can you help authenticate this? Seller said it was purchased from the Bal store. I just received it. Hope you can help! Thanks!


----------



## lilapot

More pics


----------



## muchstuff

lilapot said:


> More pics
> 
> View attachment 5635965
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635966
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635968
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635969
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635971


Excellent photos, authentic in my opinion.


----------



## femmeparesseuse

Hello 

Just wanted to say a very belated thank you to much stuff for all your help! It’s wonderful to have access to such an expert via TPF

I’ve been a lurker for years and it has been so fun to see and learn so much through it. What a lovely community. 

Thanks again


----------



## muchstuff

femmeparesseuse said:


> Hello
> 
> Just wanted to say a very belated thank you to much stuff for all your help! It’s wonderful to have access to such an expert via TPF
> 
> I’ve been a lurker for years and it has been so fun to see and learn so much through it. What a lovely community.
> 
> Thanks again


Very kind of you, thank you!


----------



## lilapot

@femmeparesseuse I second this. Muchstuff has always been so helpful and kind in lending her expertise. I’d say, the Bal authentication thread is the absolute best here on tpf. Thank you thank you ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## muchstuff

lilapot said:


> @femmeparesseuse I second this. Muchstuff has always been so helpful and kind in lending her expertise. I’d say, the Bal authentication thread is the absolute best here on tpf. Thank you thank you ❤️❤️❤️


Many thanks!


----------



## CityBagBoy

Hi everyone! So this is on a local site so I can't really publish the auction nr. But I'm a bit doubtful of this bag, my primary concern lies with the strap and the little clasps that look to be a little too frail. I think this is a 2014 model but not sure, given the reference : 168028. Another thing would be the handles that don't seem to have any suede in or around them. Could anyone authenticate this? Unfortunately these are all the pics I got. The seller is selling other Balenciaga bags from back in the day, and other luxury items, but it's a newer profile and you never know.


----------



## muchstuff

CityBagBoy said:


> Hi everyone! So this is on a local site so I can't really publish the auction nr. But I'm a bit doubtful of this bag, my primary concern lies with the strap and the little clasps that look to be a little too frail. I think this is a 2014 model but not sure, given the reference : 168028. Another thing would be the handles that don't seem to have any suede in or around them. Could anyone authenticate this? Unfortunately these are all the pics I got. The seller is selling other Balenciaga bags from back in the day, and other luxury items, but it's a newer profile and you never know.


Definitely fake!


----------



## muchstuff

CityBagBoy said:


> Oy, should've read the rules! Thanks for letting me know !


No worries!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## CityBagBoy

muchstuff said:


> Definitely fake!


thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

CityBagBoy said:


> thanks!


My pleasure.


----------



## LV_Nikky

Could you please help authenticate this bag? Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

LV_Nikky said:


> Could you please help authenticate this bag? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5639432
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639433
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639434
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639435
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639436
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639437
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639438
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639439
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639440
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639441


Please see link for pics needed. All must be clear, close up, facing the camera, right way up.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## dolali

Good day dear authenticator(s)! I am hoping seller's pics are enough to authenticate this Day Bal. Thank you so much 

Item name: Balenciaga giant Day Bag
Item number: 175456454177
Seller ID: susiescloset73
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/175456454177?hash=item28da050621:g:TDUAAOSwnv9jUI0L


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Good day dear authenticator(s)! I am hoping seller's pics are enough to authenticate this Day Bal. Thank you so much
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga giant Day Bag
> Item number: 175456454177
> Seller ID: susiescloset73
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/175456454177?hash=item28da050621:g:TDUAAOSwnv9jUI0L


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.



You are wonderful! Thank you so much


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> You are wonderful! Thank you so much


Any time.


----------



## Pino

Hello guys i’m new here! Can u help me authenticating this city balenciaga?

Thanks!
My doubts are on the zippers, they are YKK, not Lampo, but i read that some vintage bags hot YKK ínstead of Lampo.

What do u think?

Link (more photos): https://zenmarket.jp/it/auction.aspx?itemCode=e1012202248


----------



## Pino

LV_Nikky said:


> Could you please help authenticate this bag? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5639432
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639433
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639434
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639435
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639436
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639437
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639438
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639439
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639440
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639441


beautiful piece enjoy it!


----------



## muchstuff

Pino said:


> Hello guys i’m new here! Can u help me authenticating this city balenciaga?
> 
> Thanks!
> My doubts are on the zippers, they are YKK, not Lampo, but i read that some vintage bags hot YKK ínstead of Lampo.
> 
> What do u think?
> 
> Link (more photos): https://zenmarket.jp/it/auction.aspx?itemCode=e1012202248


Not authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Pino

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic in my opinion.


thank you very much for your opinion! what are your doubts on?


----------



## muchstuff

Pino said:


> thank you very much for your opinion! what are your doubts on?


We generally don't discuss details so as not to help counterfeiters get better. But colour, leather quality, tag, other small details.


----------



## Pino

muchstuff said:


> We generally don't discuss details so as not to help counterfeiters get better. But colour, leather quality, tag, other small details.


Thank you very much for your time


----------



## Tweetinat

Item Name: Balenciaga Womens Agneau Giant Town Bag Handbag Shoulder Bag Blue Leather Gold
Item Number: 364021776726
Seller ID: luxecollectivefashion
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/364021776726

I just received this bag today, but I am not sure whether it is genuine when I compare it to my town purchased in 2011. I don't know whether the difference are due to changes made over the years, or a sign of a counterfeit product. I've attached some pictures for additional verification.

The thing that straight of all got me thinking is the strap. My Militaire Town strap is not adjustable. This one has a strange way of being able to shortened/lengthened by a few CM and the leather on one side feels 'lifted'. If its as if its peeled away from the base surface and moves around when you touch it. The leather on my existing bal is smooth and firm. Additionally, the clips to attach to the bag feel very light and almost flimsy. The stitching seems a lot larger and less 'refined' and the printing on the inside label is different. The undersides of the zips again are not the same. This could all be just the difference between production years, but I would very much appreciate a second option. Thank you.

Edited to include reverse of label


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Pino said:


> Thank you very much for your time


My pleasure.


----------



## stellarkristellar

Hi! 

Can you help authenticate this item? I can ask the seller for more photos but as this is I think 2004, I'm not sure what to look for. 

Thank you!

Check out 'Vintage Balenciaga Taupe Leather Classic Large City Bag', available at PHP 5,000 on #Carousell: https://carousell.app.link/TFMKgev2uub


----------



## muchstuff

stellarkristellar said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can you help authenticate this item? I can ask the seller for more photos but as this is I think 2004, I'm not sure what to look for.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Check out 'Vintage Balenciaga Taupe Leather Classic Large City Bag', available at PHP 5,000 on #Carousell: https://carousell.app.link/TFMKgev2uub


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## beccaf_93

Hi, I recently bought this beautiful city bag in grey from vestiaire collective, but I need some help to figure out if it’s genuine… could anyone help me out if they have some time - thank you so much before hand


----------



## beccaf_93

Here are some more pictures ☀️⭐️
 I hope these picture are enough…


----------



## muchstuff

beccaf_93 said:


> Here are some more pictures ☀️⭐️
> I hope these picture are enough…
> View attachment 5642138
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642139
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642140
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642141


Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2011 ardoise.


----------



## beccaf_93

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, S/S 2011 ardoise.


Thank you SO MUCH!!! I appreciate you taking your time too look at my pictures a lot! Waiting for your answer has been nerve-racking - I was terrified it was fake…!!!

This just made my evening (I’m from Europe so it’s evening here) ☀️

Do you think it’s in good condition? And what do you think about the color? ⭐️


----------



## muchstuff

beccaf_93 said:


> Thank you SO MUCH!!! I appreciate you taking your time too look at my pictures a lot! Waiting for your answer has been nerve-racking - I was terrified it was fake…!!!
> 
> This just made my evening (I’m from Europe so it’s evening here) ☀️
> 
> Do you think it’s in good condition? And what do you think about the color? ⭐️


Condition, from what I see, looks pretty good, although it could use a good moisturizing conditioner. Ardoise is a nice neutral.


----------



## Tweetinat

Hi, just wondering if I've missed some photos that you need in order to authenticate this bal? Apologies in advance if I've not followed the guidelines! Thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

Tweetinat said:


> Hi, just wondering if I've missed some photos that you need in order to authenticate this bal? Apologies in advance if I've not followed the guidelines! Thank you.


Did you post earlier and I missed it? If so please tell me the post number.


----------



## Tweetinat

muchstuff said:


> Did you post earlier and I missed it? If so please tell me the post number.


20655, sorry I tried to quote but it wouldn't work! Thank you


----------



## beccaf_93

muchstuff said:


> Condition, from what I see, looks pretty good, although it could use a good moisturizing conditioner. Ardoise is a nice neutral.



Thank you! I will try to find some moisturizing conditioner to leather bags - is that the right thing? 

I’m glad you think that - I wanted a color that goes with everything and every color! I’ve owned a balenciaga bag in black before, but when I saw this I just thought it was so beautiful  I’m sorry I keep messaging you back… I’m just so excited hehe


----------



## muchstuff

Tweetinat said:


> Item Name: Balenciaga Womens Agneau Giant Town Bag Handbag Shoulder Bag Blue Leather Gold
> Item Number: 364021776726
> Seller ID: luxecollectivefashion
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/364021776726
> 
> I just received this bag today, but I am not sure whether it is genuine when I compare it to my town purchased in 2011. I don't know whether the difference are due to changes made over the years, or a sign of a counterfeit product. I've attached some pictures for additional verification.
> 
> The thing that straight of all got me thinking is the strap. My Militaire Town strap is not adjustable. This one has a strange way of being able to shortened/lengthened by a few CM and the leather on one side feels 'lifted'. If its as if its peeled away from the base surface and moves around when you touch it. The leather on my existing bal is smooth and firm. Additionally, the clips to attach to the bag feel very light and almost flimsy. The stitching seems a lot larger and less 'refined' and the printing on the inside label is different. The undersides of the zips again are not the same. This could all be just the difference between production years, but I would very much appreciate a second option. Thank you.
> 
> Edited to include reverse of label
> 
> View attachment 5641413
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641414
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641415
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641416
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641417
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641418
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641419
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641420
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641421
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641422
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641423
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641427


I could have sworn I answered, sorry! Authentic in my opinion, yes, the straps did change and these look fine. I see what you mean about the lifting, no idea why that would happen.


----------



## muchstuff

beccaf_93 said:


> Thank you! I will try to find some moisturizing conditioner to leather bags - is that the right thing?
> 
> I’m glad you think that - I wanted a color that goes with everything and every color! I’ve owned a balenciaga bag in black before, but when I saw this I just thought it was so beautiful  I’m sorry I keep messaging you back… I’m just so excited hehe


No worries, yes, a quality conditioner would be fine.


----------



## Tweetinat

Oh


muchstuff said:


> I could have sworn I answered, sorry! Authentic in my opinion, yes, the straps did change and these look fine. I see what you mean about the lifting, no idea why that would happen.


 Oh wow, really? Thank you, that's awesome! The strap is so lightweight that I was convincing myself it was fake! Could I ask if you could hazard a guess at year and colour?! Thanks again, really appreciate it


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Tweetinat said:


> Oh
> 
> Oh wow, really? Thank you, that's awesome! The strap is so lightweight that I was convincing myself it was fake! Could I ask if you could hazard a guess at year and colour?! Thanks again, really appreciate it


S/S 2015 bleu lazuli.


----------



## Tweetinat

muchstuff said:


> S/S 2015 bleu lazuli.


Fantastic, thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Tweetinat said:


> Fantastic, thank you so much!


Any time.


----------



## dmcleung

Could someone please help me authenticate this Balenciaga City Mini I purchased from a local consignment store?  Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

dmcleung said:


> Could someone please help me authenticate this Balenciaga City Mini I purchased from a local consignment store?  Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5642650
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642651
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642652
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642653
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642654
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642655
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642656
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642657


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## dmcleung

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Shoot.  Thanks!  Could you point out what looks inauthentic, so I can share back with the consignment store?  First time buying a fake from a store, and assume they might take offense.


----------



## muchstuff

dmcleung said:


> Shoot.  Thanks!  Could you point out what looks inauthentic, so I can share back with the consignment store?  First time buying a fake from a store, and assume they might take offense.


I'll PM you.


----------



## dmcleung

muchstuff said:


> I'll PM you.


Thank you for the quick and detailed response!


----------



## muchstuff

dmcleung said:


> Thank you for the quick and detailed response!


My pleasure.


----------



## stellarkristellar

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Thank youuuuu!!!


----------



## muchstuff

stellarkristellar said:


> Thank youuuuu!!!


My pleasure.


----------



## balepoque

hi ladies, sorry if this is in the wrong place, i’m not sure where i should ask this question!

i’m looking to buy this bag and am sure it’s authentic but would anyone know if this is a glue mark??  tia!!


----------



## muchstuff

balepoque said:


> hi ladies, sorry if this is in the wrong place, i’m not sure where i should ask this question!
> 
> i’m looking to buy this bag and am sure it’s authentic but would anyone know if this is a glue mark??  tia!!
> 
> View attachment 5643800


Can't say for certain but I'd tend not to think so.


----------



## balepoque

muchstuff said:


> Can't say for certain but I'd tend not to think so.


ah okay!

i figured if it was glue, i.e. something “original” that came with the bag, i could live with it. if dirt or ink, maybe less so. i’ll try to find out more. thank u *muchstuff*


----------



## muchstuff

balepoque said:


> ah okay!
> 
> i figured if it was glue, i.e. something “original” that came with the bag, i could live with it. if dirt or ink, maybe less so. i’ll try to find out more. thank u *muchstuff*


Might be easier to clean off if it’s not glue TBH. Although since we don’t know what it is I can’t say for sure.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## balepoque

muchstuff said:


> Might be easier to clean off if it’s not glue TBH. Although since we don’t know what it is I can’t say for sure.


haha good point, that didn’t occur to me! something positive to consider )


----------



## CityBagBoy

Hello lovelies, I just got this bag put on hold, it's quite cheap in price due to one of the handles being a bit ripped (which I'm ok with considering the price). Could you guys maybe help me find out if it's authentic? And also identifiy the model (even if it's not authentic I really like the bigger size and might just look for one like this!  )

Thanks do much ✨

Edit : I'm aware that the bag is well used, the tag also seems to have come off! I can't find much on the reference so that's why it seems a bit sus


----------



## Angelbethanh

Hi all! I just picked up this lovely bright day- I *think* it’s authentic, but I’m new…..can you give me your opinion?

Thank you for your time and help!


----------



## sdkitty

dolali said:


> Good day dear authenticator(s)! I am hoping seller's pics are enough to authenticate this Day Bal. Thank you so much
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga giant Day Bag
> Item number: 175456454177
> Seller ID: susiescloset73
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/175456454177?hash=item28da050621:g:TDUAAOSwnv9jUI0L


did you get it?  smokin deal.  I didn't think one could get a Bal bag in decent condition for that kind of price


----------



## dolali

sdkitty said:


> did you get it?  smokin deal.  I didn't think one could get a Bal bag in decent condition for that kind of price


Unfortunately I did not get it.... As it usually happens with me, got distracted and forgot when the auction would end, and just did not bid . It went for an amazing price! Hope it went to a good home.


----------



## muchstuff

CityBagBoy said:


> Hello lovelies, I just got this bag put on hold, it's quite cheap in price due to one of the handles being a bit ripped (which I'm ok with considering the price). Could you guys maybe help me find out if it's authentic? And also identifiy the model (even if it's not authentic I really like the bigger size and might just look for one like this!  )
> 
> Thanks do much ✨
> 
> Edit : I'm aware that the bag is well used, the tag also seems to have come off! I can't find much on the reference so that's why it seems a bit sus
> 
> View attachment 5644048
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644049
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644050
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644051
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644052
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644053
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644054
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644055


For starters the tag doesn’t belong to this bag, wrong style number. Unless you can get all necessary pics for authentication I’d leave it alone. (back of leather tag, close up of rivet, bale and back of zipper head.)


----------



## muchstuff

Angelbethanh said:


> Hi all! I just picked up this lovely bright day- I *think* it’s authentic, but I’m new…..can you give me your opinion?
> 
> Thank you for your time and help!
> 
> View attachment 5644078
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644079
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644080
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644081
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644082
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644083
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644084
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644085
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644086


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Angelbethanh

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Angelbethanh said:


> Thank you!


My pleasure.


----------



## Kim0000324

Hi authenticator,I’m first buy balenciga wallet,can you please help me to know if this is authentic? Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

Kim0000324 said:


> Hi authenticator,I’m first buy balenciga wallet,can you please help me to know if this is authentic? Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644249
> View attachment 5644250
> View attachment 5644251
> View attachment 5644254
> View attachment 5644255
> View attachment 5644256
> View attachment 5644257
> View attachment 5644258
> View attachment 5644259
> View attachment 5644260
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644246


I'm not familiar with this style but the font looks like it's not centered well and I see tags with Chinese? characters. That's a red flag for me.


----------



## Kim0000324

muchstuff said:


> I'm not familiar with this style but the font looks like it's not centered well and I see tags with Chinese? characters. That's a red flag for me.


I’m from Taiwan, that tags are anti-forgery tag of multi-brand store. 

more pictures


----------



## muchstuff

Kim0000324 said:


> I’m from Taiwan, that tags are anti-forgery tag of multi-brand store.
> 
> more pictures
> View attachment 5644270
> View attachment 5644272


I was wondering if that might be the case. I'm still afraid I can't help, as I'm not familiar with this wallet. @ksuromax are you able to help?


----------



## Kim0000324

muchstuff said:


> I was wondering if that might be the case. I'm still afraid I can't help, as I'm not familiar with this wallet. @ksuromax are you able to help?


Thanks for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

Kim0000324 said:


> Thanks for your help!


Sorry, hopefully @ksuromax will be able to help.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## femmeparesseuse

Hi everyone

I got this 2007 first bag but I bought on eBay and so it didn’t get authenticated. Would love to know what people think as to it’s authenticity. Thanks so much in advance


----------



## muchstuff

femmeparesseuse said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I got this 2007 first bag but I bought on eBay and so it didn’t get authenticated. Would love to know what people think as to it’s authenticity. Thanks so much in advance
> 
> View attachment 5644669
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644670
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644671
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644672
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644673
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644674
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644675
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644676


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## jenshih1989

Hi,
Could you pls let me know this is authentic?
Balenciaga Classic City Bag Black & Gold:








						Mercari: Your Marketplace
					

Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.




					merc.li
				



I can ask the seller for more photos if needed. Thanks so much!!


----------



## NattyG23

Hi All. I have a bag that I believe is a Classic City Nano that is not on Ebay. I am unable to verify it's authenticity. If possible would it be possible to let me know if it's real or fake.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## dolali

Hello authenticators 

I know Yoogi's is a reputable reseller but I have read that once in a very while they get it wrong, so I want to make sure this City Bal is authentic. 
Note: I bought the bag and should be here next week in case additional pictures are needed. Thank you so, so much!

Item Name: BALENCIAGA Black Leather Motorcycle City Bag
Seller ID: Yoogi's Closet​Link: 








						Balenciaga Black Leather Motorcycle City Bag- Yoogi's Closet
					

Authentic Balenciaga Black Leather Motorcycle City Bag. Condition is Gently used - Yoogi's Closet




					www.yoogiscloset.com


----------



## muchstuff

NattyG23 said:


> Hi All. I have a bag that I believe is a Classic City Nano that is not on Ebay. I am unable to verify it's authenticity. If possible would it be possible to let me know if it's real or fake.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 5646631
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646632
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646633
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646634
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646635
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646636
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646637
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646638


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Hello authenticators
> 
> I know Yoogi's is a reputable reseller but I have read that once in a very while they get it wrong, so I want to make sure this City Bal is authentic.
> Note: I bought the bag and should be here next week in case additional pictures are needed. Thank you so, so much!
> 
> Item Name: BALENCIAGA Black Leather Motorcycle City Bag​Seller ID: Yoogi's Closet​Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Black Leather Motorcycle City Bag- Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> Authentic Balenciaga Black Leather Motorcycle City Bag. Condition is Gently used - Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yoogiscloset.com


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


YAY! Thank you so much!


----------



## ccaian

Is this bag authentic? From the real real.


----------



## muchstuff

ccaian said:


> Is this bag authentic? From the real real.
> 
> View attachment 5646882
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646895


Pleas see the link below for needed photos.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## ccaian

muchstuff said:


> Pleas see the link below for needed photos.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/



I see, I have not received the bag yet. Will update if I get it. Appreciate the reply!


----------



## herokye

Hello! I'm considering bidding on this bag and wanted to get thoughts on it's authenticity before doing so. Thanks so much.

Item Name: Balenciaga City
Item Number: 1070424643
Seller ID: tutaw56480
Link: https://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/auction/1070424643


----------



## muchstuff

herokye said:


> Hello! I'm considering bidding on this bag and wanted to get thoughts on it's authenticity before doing so. Thanks so much.
> 
> Item Name: Balenciaga City
> Item Number: 1070424643
> Seller ID: tutaw56480
> Link: https://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/auction/1070424643
> 
> View attachment 5647223
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647224
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647226
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647227
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647229
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647230
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647232
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647233
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647234
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647235
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647236


Missing photos of the rivet and back of the zipper head but what I see looks fine.


----------



## herokye

muchstuff said:


> Missing photos of the rivet and back of the zipper head but what I see looks fine.


Sorry about that! Thanks so much.


----------



## muchstuff

herokye said:


> Sorry about that! Thanks so much.


My pleasure.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## jenshih1989

Hi, 
Could you let me know if this bag looks authentic? I saw it on mercari for sale. Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

jenshih1989 said:


> Hi,
> Could you let me know if this bag looks authentic? I saw it on mercari for sale. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5647597
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647598
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647599
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647600
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647601
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647602
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647603
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647604
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647605
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647606


Please see the link below for pics needed. They must be close up, facing the camera, clear, no bends in tags, no weird angles.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## ksuromax

Kim0000324 said:


> Thanks for your help!





muchstuff said:


> Sorry, hopefully @ksuromax will be able to help.


sorry to be late, could you post a picture of the ID code? it's probably stamped inside the wallet


----------



## ccaian

Hi,
Could you authenticate this city sling bag. I got it from TRR. Much thanks!

438768 1110 b538735 is the code i think


----------



## muchstuff

ccaian said:


> Hi,
> Could you authenticate this city sling bag. I got it from TRR. Much thanks!
> 
> 438768 1110 b538735 is the code i think
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648635
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648636
> 
> View attachment 5648637
> 
> View attachment 5648640
> 
> View attachment 5648639
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648642


I'm not super familiar with this style but what I see looks good.


----------



## ccaian

muchstuff said:


> I'm not super familiar with this style but what I see looks good.


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

ccaian said:


> Thank you!


My pleasure.


----------



## Wheller

Hi! Could you authenticate this ostrich first bag? I just purchased it from The Real Real. I would also like to note that the interior lining is what seems to be lambskin. I can't seem to find any other ostrich examples, so I am unfamiliar with exotics across the motocross range.


----------



## muchstuff

Wheller said:


> Hi! Could you authenticate this ostrich first bag? I just purchased it from The Real Real. I would also like to note that the interior lining is what seems to be lambskin. I can't seem to find any other ostrich examples, so I am unfamiliar with exotics across the motocross range.
> 
> View attachment 5649740
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649741
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649742
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649743
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649744
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649745
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649746
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649747
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649748
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649749
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649750
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649751


Looks good to me, here's a short article for you.

https://www.spottedfashion.com/balenciaga-spring-summer-2014-bag-collection/


----------



## Wheller

muchstuff said:


> Looks good to me, here's a short article for you.
> 
> https://www.spottedfashion.com/balenciaga-spring-summer-2014-bag-collection/


Thank you so much! I appreciate it


----------



## Angelbethanh

Had anyone ever ordered from The Vintage Bar? I’m eyeing these two that are listed as firsts, but I’m not sure if that’s accurate. Something seems off. Can anyone confirm?






						The Vintage Bar
					






					thevintagebar.com
				









						The Vintage Bar
					






					thevintagebar.com


----------



## Conni618

The first one looks like a Town, rather than a First.  Neither have photos needed For confident authentication.


----------



## Angelbethanh

Oh oops! I meant to post this in the general thread, as I don’t have the right photos. Thanks for your comment anyway!


Conni618 said:


> The first one looks like a Town, rather than a First.  Neither have photos needed For confident authentication.


----------



## Angelbethanh

djen5466 said:


> Good luck


Thanks! I’m not gonna go for it- too many unknowns.


----------



## muchstuff

Wheller said:


> Thank you so much! I appreciate it


My pleasure.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Angelbethanh

Meanwhile, to make up for my accidental post with lack of photos, I decided to pull the trigger on this messenger bag. Do you think it’s authentic? And if so, year and color?  I’m gonna give some leather conditioner a try.


----------



## muchstuff

Angelbethanh said:


> Meanwhile, to make up for my accidental post with lack of photos, I decided to pull the trigger on this messenger bag. Do you think it’s authentic? And if so, year and color?  I’m gonna give some leather conditioner a try.
> 
> View attachment 5650183
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650184
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650185
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650186
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650187
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650188


Authentic in my opinion, I'm guessing 07 sandstone but I'm not positive.


----------



## Angelbethanh

Authentic in my opinion, I'm guessing 07 sandstone but I'm not positive.
Wow, you’re fast! Thanks! Indeed, now that you mention sandstone it looks likely when I compare to the files- I’ll give her some love and see what happens- I got it for €40 in the end… can’t go wrong with that.


----------



## muchstuff

Angelbethanh said:


> Forgot the ruv
> 
> Wow, you’re fast! Thanks! Indeed, now that you mention sandstone it looks likely when I compare to the files- I’ll give her some love and see what happens- I got it for €40 in the end… can’t go wrong with that.


No you can't, some conditioning will make a difference, lovely looking chevre leather.


----------



## Conni618

Angelbethanh said:


> Oh oops! I meant to post this in the general thread, as I don’t have the right photos. Thanks for your comment anyway!


No worries.. I realized you didn't have the photos...was commenting on the seller's lack of photos..


----------



## Angelbethanh

Conni618 said:


> No worries.. I realized you didn't have the photos...was commenting on the seller's lack of photos..


It must be annoying when people constantly ask without following the rules though!


----------



## eugenetyq

Please help ID and authenticate this vintage balenciaga bag! Thanks in advance


----------



## muchstuff

eugenetyq said:


> Please help ID and authenticate this vintage balenciaga bag! Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 5650579
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650580
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650581
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650582
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650583
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650584
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650585
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650586
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650587


I'm afraid I can't help you, sorry.


----------



## LostInBal

eugenetyq said:


> Please help ID and authenticate this vintage balenciaga bag! Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 5650579
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650580
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650581
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650582
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650583
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650584
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650585
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650586
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650587


Authentic


----------



## TCmummy

Hello, saw this at the Balenciaga Finds thread, can someone help to authenticate please? Thank you






						TLC
					






					theluxurycloset.com


----------



## TCmummy

And this one? Sorry, couldn’t help browsing…





						TLC
					






					theluxurycloset.com


----------



## earswithfeet

Angelbethanh said:


> Had anyone ever ordered from The Vintage Bar? I’m eyeing these two that are listed as firsts, but I’m not sure if that’s accurate. Something seems off. Can anyone confirm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Vintage Bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thevintagebar.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Vintage Bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thevintagebar.com


I bought a 03 lilac first from them quite a while ago. The bag looked lovely in the pics, but turned out be a real dog irl. Totally faded, dirty and even had cuts in the leather. None of this was mentioned in the listing. Sent it back, of course. The whole ordeal from receiving the bag until getting refunded took almost three months. I had to pester them with lots of mails and complaints to even get them going in the first place.
Never again...


----------



## muchstuff

TCmummy said:


> Hello, saw this at the Balenciaga Finds thread, can someone help to authenticate please? Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TLC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theluxurycloset.com


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

TCmummy said:


> And this one? Sorry, couldn’t help browsing…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TLC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theluxurycloset.com


For any future posts, keep in mind that all of the required photos aren’t here for either bag. Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## TCmummy

muchstuff said:


> For any future posts, keep in mind that all of the required photos aren’t here for either bag. Authentic in my opinion.


Hi @muchstuff thank you so much!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## TCmummy

muchstuff said:


> For any future posts, keep in mind that all of the required photos aren’t here for either bag. Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

TCmummy said:


> Thank you so much for your help!


My pleasure.


----------



## morningsong

Hi, I was wondering if someone can help authenticate this bowling bag? My sister just purchased it and although it looks authentic to me, I wanted to post here to double check!

The listing says it’s a Gris Bowling bag from 2006.. I personally am not familiar with this style. Anyone own one or have experience with these? Thanks in advance!

Gris Bowling Bag-Poshmark


----------



## muchstuff

morningsong said:


> Hi, I was wondering if someone can help authenticate this bowling bag? My sister just purchased it and although it looks authentic to me, I wanted to post here to double check!
> 
> The listing says it’s a Gris Bowling bag from 2006.. I personally am not familiar with this style. Anyone own one or have experience with these? Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5652383
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652384
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652385
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652386
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652387
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652388
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652389
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652390


Please post a close up of the tag front, the back of the zipper head, and the rivet.


----------



## morningsong

muchstuff said:


> Please post a close up of the tag front, the back of the zipper head, and the rivet.


I can repost when she receives it, these photos are from the Poshmark listing so I unfortunately don’t have more yet..


----------



## muchstuff

morningsong said:


> I can repost when she receives it, these photos are from the Poshmark listing so I unfortunately don’t have more yet..


Sounds good.


----------



## Angelbethanh

earswithfeet said:


> I bought a 03 lilac first from them quite a while ago. The bag looked lovely in the pics, but turned out be a real dog irl. Totally faded, dirty and even had cuts in the leather. None of this was mentioned in the listing. Sent it back, of course. The whole ordeal from receiving the bag until getting refunded took almost three months. I had to pester them with lots of mails and complaints to even get them going in the first place.
> Never again...


Ugh good to know!!! Thanks!!


----------



## miss_mjs

Hello!!!
I have a question about authenticating city bags and it might be a strange question but does the weight come into play? Because I bought two pre-loved medium city bags which I actually authenticated through this thread (please refer to thread pg 1337 & pg 1348) . It was authenticated as authentic but I noticed in terms of weight that the black one is slightly lighter than the beige when carried. So if there are any Balenciaga City Bag experts and/or City Bag collectors - please let me know if that is normal? I am hoping it is because it could be just me overreacting hahaha but considering how good fakes are nowadays I just want to be sure


----------



## muchstuff

miss_mjs said:


> Hello!!!
> I have a question about authenticating city bags and it might be a strange question but does the weight come into play? Because I bought two pre-loved medium city bags which I actually authenticated through this thread (please refer to thread pg 1337 & pg 1348) . It was authenticated as authentic but I noticed in terms of weight that the black one is slightly lighter than the beige when carried. So if there are any Balenciaga City Bag experts and/or City Bag collectors - please let me know if that is normal? I am hoping it is because it could be just me overreacting hahaha but considering how good fakes are nowadays I just want to be sure


Can you provide a photo of each? It could depend on the type of leather and/or hardware. Or a link to the listings, that’s a lot of scrolling to find them.


----------



## miss_mjs

muchstuff said:


> Can you provide a photo of each? It could depend on the type of leather and/or hardware. Or a link to the listings, that’s a lot of scrolling to find them.


Oh I see! Sure thing! Here is the link to the listing  

Black city bag (Its the 7th/8th post on page) - https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-1337#post-35191752 

Biege City bag (Its the second to last post on page)  -   https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-1348#post-35235993 ------- I also noticed on this post I didn't add the tags that came along with the bag.  Hopefully, it may help as well.


----------



## muchstuff

miss_mjs said:


> Oh I see! Sure thing! Here is the link to the listing
> 
> Black city bag (Its the 7th/8th post on page) - https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-1337#post-35191752
> 
> Biege City bag (Its the second to last post on page)  -   https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-1348#post-35235993 ------- I also noticed on this post I didn't add the tags that came along with the bag.  Hopefully, it may help as well.
> 
> View attachment 5653170


Thanks, I'm guessing the 2010 feels a bit heavier? The leathers that year were generally really nice for agneau, while 2011 leathers, from my experience, were a bit thinner.


----------



## dalenas

Hi there,

I have a couple of bags to authenticate, thank you.

Item Name: balenciaga velo bag gsh
Item Number: 234775111193
Seller ID: daisyrockyrosie
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/234775111193


----------



## dalenas

Hi there,

This is the 2nd bag from the same seller:

Item Name: balenciaga city bag orange leather gsh
Item Number: 234775213519
Seller ID: daisyrockyrosie
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/234775213519

Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

dalenas said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have a couple of bags to authenticate, thank you.
> 
> Item Name: balenciaga velo bag gsh
> Item Number: 234775111193
> Seller ID: daisyrockyrosie
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/234775111193
> 
> View attachment 5653536
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653537
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653538
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653539


Obviously the tag isn't readable but I'd say authentic.


----------



## muchstuff

dalenas said:


> Hi there,
> 
> This is the 2nd bag from the same seller:
> 
> Item Name: balenciaga city bag orange leather gsh
> Item Number: 234775213519
> Seller ID: daisyrockyrosie
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/234775213519
> 
> Thank you!


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## miss_mjs

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I'm guessing the 2010 feels a bit heavier? The leathers that year were generally really nice for agneau, while 2011 leathers, from my experience, were a bit thinner.


Correct! 2010 feels a bit heavier! Oh, I see!! Totally make sense now about the weight because I did notice the leather of the 2011 bag felt slightly different too. It almost felt a little less supple and definitely thinner than the 2010 bag. I don't know if this may have contributed to the difference too but the seller did say that the 2010 bag was barely used and was stored away the past couple of years which probably hasn't softened the leather further as well. Either way, it just comforting to know the difference and it wasn't a fake! Thank you so much for helping me!


----------



## muchstuff

miss_mjs said:


> Correct! 2010 feels a bit heavier! Oh, I see!! Totally make sense now about the weight because I did notice the leather of the 2011 bag felt slightly different too. It almost felt a little less supple and definitely thinner than the 2010 bag. I don't know if this may have contributed to the difference too but the seller did say that the 2010 bag was barely used and was stored away the past couple of years which probably hasn't softened the leather further as well. Either way, it just comforting to know the difference and it wasn't a fake! Thank you so much for helping me!


My pleasure, enjoy them both!


----------



## morningsong

morningsong said:


> Hi, I was wondering if someone can help authenticate this bowling bag? My sister just purchased it and although it looks authentic to me, I wanted to post here to double check!
> 
> The listing says it’s a Gris Bowling bag from 2006.. I personally am not familiar with this style. Anyone own one or have experience with these? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Gris Bowling Bag-Poshmark
> 
> View attachment 5652383
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652384
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652385
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652386
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652387
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652388
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652389
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652390


Ok so adding more photos to this.. upon arrival the color is a bit darker than the photos, but outside of that everything seems to check out. Do you agree? 

The seller said it’s a 2006 Gris (Elephant Grey) Bowling Bag


----------



## muchstuff

morningsong said:


> Ok so adding more photos to this.. upon arrival the color is a bit darker than the photos, but outside of that everything seems to check out. Do you agree?
> 
> The seller said it’s a 2006 Gris (Elephant Grey) Bowling Bag
> 
> View attachment 5654155
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654156
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654157
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654158


Looks good to me, I can't say the colour or year for certain. I can't read the paper tag in the listing (and they don't always belong to the bag in question) but if it's a F/W 06 it's probably greige.


----------



## Angelbethanh

I understand that not all of the required photos are here. I’m trying to get one of the inside of the zipper. But based on this are there any red flags? The number seems to be for a Velo?

Here’s the link along with an additional photo I asked for of the back of the tag
https://www.vinted.nl/donna/borse/borse-a-spalla/2368082225-balenciaga-city-bag


----------



## muchstuff

Angelbethanh said:


> I understand that not all of the required photos are here. I’m trying to get one of the inside of the zipper. But based on this are there any red flags? The number seems to be for a Velo?
> 
> Here’s the link along with an additional photo I asked for of the back of the tag
> https://www.vinted.nl/donna/borse/borse-a-spalla/2368082225-balenciaga-city-bag
> View attachment 5654241
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654242


There's also no close up of the rivet or the bale. And yes, it's a Velo.


----------



## Oceandrive

Dear Balenciaga Authenticators
I have seen a city bag at a consignment store in Switzerland, for which I would like to ask your opinion on authenticity.
Item Name: Balenciaga Small City, fossile grey (?), ca. 30x20x10 cm
Item Nr: 431621 1160 Y 568008 (embossed on sewn in leather tag in inside pocket)
Seller: Emily's Department Store, Erlenbach
Zipper: with B logo
There is no metal plate, only BALENCIAGA printed in silver on sewn in leather tag, silver hardware
The Y in the item nr should indicate the year of production?
Thank you for letting me know your appreciated opinions. Kind regards from Switzerland


----------



## muchstuff

Oceandrive said:


> Dear Balenciaga Authenticators
> I have seen a city bag at a consignment store in Switzerland, for which I would like to ask your opinion on authenticity.
> Item Name: Balenciaga Small City, fossile grey (?), ca. 30x20x10 cm
> Item Nr: 431621 1160 Y 568008 (embossed on sewn in leather tag in inside pocket)
> Seller: Emily's Department Store, Erlenbach
> Zipper: with B logo
> There is no metal plate, only BALENCIAGA printed in silver on sewn in leather tag, silver hardware
> The Y in the item nr should indicate the year of production?
> Thank you for letting me know your appreciated opinions. Kind regards from Switzerland
> View attachment 5654811
> View attachment 5654813
> View attachment 5654815
> View attachment 5654816
> View attachment 5654818
> View attachment 5654819
> 
> View attachment 5654804


The details look OK but is there something different about the leather on the bottom front? It looks very smooth in the first pic, as though it has been painted over perhaps?


----------



## portraitofalady

Hello, I'd love to get an authentication opinion on this city bag for sale on eBay. Here is the link to the item:https://www.ebay.com/itm/2848182790...rentrq:8769f8301840ab951983ea27ffffda54|iid:1. 

I don't have a photo of the rivet but I can request it if necessary. I believe all the other details are captured and hopefully clear enough. Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

portraitofalady said:


> Hello, I'd love to get an authentication opinion on this city bag for sale on eBay. Here is the link to the item:https://www.ebay.com/itm/284818279053?_trkparms=amclksrc=ITM&aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=698e2fa4a6d8466d9ecfb42edf4689cf&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=284818279053&itm=284818279053&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Balenciaga&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:aefdced5-66bb-11ed-819e-7a343e3aa6a9|parentrq:8769f8301840ab951983ea27ffffda54|iid:1.
> 
> I don't have a photo of the rivet but I can request it if necessary. I believe all the other details are captured and hopefully clear enough. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5654922
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654923
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654924
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654925
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654926
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654927
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654928
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654929
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654930


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## portraitofalady

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thanks very much!


----------



## muchstuff

portraitofalady said:


> Thanks very much!


Any time.


----------



## Oceandrive

muchstuff said:


> The details look OK but is there something different about the leather on the bottom front? It looks very smooth in the first pic, as though it has been painted over perhaps?


Thank you so much for your advice. I will check this again in the store. Would you know from which year this bag is? I was questioning it because it does not have the typical metal or leather tag.


----------



## muchstuff

Oceandrive said:


> Thank you so much for your advice. I will check this again in the store. Would you know from which year this bag is? I was questioning it because it does not have the typical metal or leather tag.


F/W 2018, the tag is correct for the season.


----------



## Oceandrive

muchstuff said:


> F/W 2018, the tag is correct for the season.


Thank you so much! 2018 F/W matches my guess. The bag also looks 'new'. Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Oceandrive said:


> Thank you so much! 2018 F/W matches my guess. The bag also looks 'new'. Have a nice weekend!


Thanks, you as well!


----------



## morningsong

muchstuff said:


> Looks good to me, I can't say the colour or year for certain. I can't read the paper tag in the listing (and they don't always belong to the bag in question) but if it's a F/W 06 it's probably greige.


Thank you! I think that’s the right color. Just wondering, is that a rare style?


----------



## muchstuff

morningsong said:


> Thank you! I think that’s the right color. Just wondering, is that a rare style?


Not particularly.


----------



## maisiex0

Hello everyone! This is my first post and going to be my first time purchasing a purse. I’m debating between buying it at the balenciaga boutique or second hand. I’d really appreciate any second opinions on this bag from people more experienced than I am.

Item name: Neo Cagole XS City Handbag in black
Item number: 700940210B01000
Seller ID: entheoid
Link: https://grailed.app.link/RfZGvDtn7ub


----------



## muchstuff

maisiex0 said:


> Hello everyone! This is my first post and going to be my first time purchasing a purse. I’m debating between buying it at the balenciaga boutique or second hand. I’d really appreciate any second opinions on this bag from people more experienced than I am.
> 
> Item name: Neo Cagole XS City Handbag in black
> Item number: 700940210B01000
> Seller ID: entheoid
> Link: https://grailed.app.link/RfZGvDtn7ub


I'm afraid there are too many details missing, and what there is isn't easy to read (back of tag). Missing pics of the rivet and the back of the zipper head with logo. Also, I'm not that knowledgable about the style, perhaps @ksuromax can help if you can supply the needed photos. A better pic of the tag back facing straight to the camera would help too.


----------



## marxhan

Hi, newbie here. Could someone please authenticate this Balenciaga  City bag? These are all the pictures from the seller. I hope these are enough. Thank you very much



			https://www.vinted.co.uk/women/bags/shoulder-bags/2235996208-city-leather-hand-bag


----------



## muchstuff

marxhan said:


> Hi, newbie here. Could someone please authenticate this Balenciaga  City bag? These are all the pictures from the seller. I hope these are enough. Thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.vinted.co.uk/women/bags/shoulder-bags/2235996208-city-leather-hand-bag
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658070
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658071
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658072
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658073
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658074
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658075
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658076


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## marxhan

Hi, newbie here. Could someone please authenticate this Balenciaga  City bag? These are all the pictures from the seller. I hope these are enough. Tha



			https://www.vinted.co.uk/women/bags/shoulder-bags/2235996208-city-leather-hand-bag
		



muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

marxhan said:


> Hi, newbie here. Could someone please authenticate this Balenciaga  City bag? These are all the pictures from the seller. I hope these are enough. Tha
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.vinted.co.uk/women/bags/shoulder-bags/2235996208-city-leather-hand-bag
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.


My pleasure.


----------



## nereaiam

Hi everyone!!
I´m desperatly looking for a black Balenciaga City bag, and have already made a bad experience using the authentification service on Vestiare collective, and now i am a bit paranoid when it comes to buying online... Could you maybe take a look at this bag and let me know your opinion? I´ve already asked the seller for upclose pictures of the zipper and the bale, i will add these as soon as i get a reply. 








						BALENCIAGA 05 Classic City Bag Schwarz Leder Umhängetasche & - Etsy.de
					

This Tragetaschen item by PurLuxuryVintage has 12 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Türkei. Listed on 07. Nov 2022




					www.etsy.com
				



Thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## muchstuff

nereaiam said:


> Hi everyone!!
> I´m desperatly looking for a black Balenciaga City bag, and have already made a bad experience using the authentification service on Vestiare collective, and now i am a bit paranoid when it comes to buying online... Could you maybe take a look at this bag and let me know your opinion? I´ve already asked the seller for upclose pictures of the zipper and the bale, i will add these as soon as i get a reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA 05 Classic City Bag Schwarz Leder Umhängetasche & - Etsy.de
> 
> 
> This Tragetaschen item by PurLuxuryVintage has 12 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Türkei. Listed on 07. Nov 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!!


What I see looks good, S/S 05 chevre, nice bag based on what I can see. Corner wear but you can fix that up.


----------



## nereaiam

muchstuff said:


> What I see looks good, S/S 05 chevre, nice bag based on what I can see. Corner wear but you can fix that up.


Wow, thank you so much for your fast reply! The seller just pointed out that the bag is missing one zipper tassel and the mirror was lost, so now i´m not too sure anymore if i should go for it or no.


----------



## muchstuff

nereaiam said:


> Wow, thank you so much for your fast reply! The seller just pointed out that the bag is missing one zipper tassel and the mirror was lost, so now i´m not too sure anymore if i should go for it or no.


Your call of course, I never worry about mirrors personally but that’s just me. You may be able to find someone with an extra tassel. Or you could put a charm on it. Black isn’t a hard colour to find, A tags aren’t as easy but there will be more good bags out there. It looks nice otherwise though.


----------



## nereaiam

muchstuff said:


> Your call of course, I never worry about mirrors personally but that’s just me. You may be able to find someone with an extra tassel. Or you could put a charm on it. Black isn’t a hard colour to find, A tags aren’t as easy but there will be more good bags out there. It looks nice otherwise though.


Thank you, this has been super helpful and is so apreciated! I think i´ll sleep on it tonight, and i might check in again if the zipper pics look suspicious, but really, thanks a million!!


----------



## muchstuff

nereaiam said:


> Thank you, this has been super helpful and is so apreciated! I think i´ll sleep on it tonight, and i might check in again if the zipper pics look suspicious, but really, thanks a million!!


My pleasure. The leather would be very nice on this one. LMB could fix the corners if you were willing to put a few more dollars into it.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## nereaiam

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure. The leather would be very nice on this one. LMB could fix the corners if you were willing to put a few more dollars into it.


I do like this one a lot, i just realized the front zipper tassels might have been shortened as well, and i really love the tassels on the City so much  I actually just came across this one Vestiare Collective, would you mind taking a look here as well? xx https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...er-city-balenciaga-handtaschen-28610190.shtml


----------



## lilygirl22

I would be grateful for authentication of this graffiti City! Thanks in advance for your time. Purchased through Vestiaire so probably fine, but I am less familiar with the newer Citys and would appreciate an expert perspective.


----------



## muchstuff

lilygirl22 said:


> I would be grateful for authentication of this graffiti City! Thanks in advance for your time. Purchased through Vestiaire so probably fine, but I am less familiar with the newer Citys and would appreciate an expert perspective.
> 
> View attachment 5659340
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659341
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659342
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659343
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659344
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659345
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659346
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659347
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659348
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659349
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659350
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659351


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## nereaiam

Hi @muchstuff, could i ask you to give me your opinion on this 2015 City? I´m between these both bags and would love your input if it is authentic 





						City leather handbag Balenciaga Black in Leather - 28610190
					

Buy your city leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather handbag Balenciaga Black in Leather available. 28610190




					de.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## lilygirl22

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thanks so much for your reply


----------



## muchstuff

nereaiam said:


> Hi @muchstuff, could i ask you to give me your opinion on this 2015 City? I´m between these both bags and would love your input if it is authentic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City leather handbag Balenciaga Black in Leather - 28610190
> 
> 
> Buy your city leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather handbag Balenciaga Black in Leather available. 28610190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> de.vestiairecollective.com


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

lilygirl22 said:


> Thanks so much for your reply


My pleasure.


----------



## nereaiam

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


thank you!!


----------



## muchstuff

nereaiam said:


> thank you!!


Any time!


----------



## muchstuff

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


.


----------



## muchstuff

nereaiam said:


> Hi @muchstuff, could i ask you to give me your opinion on this 2015 City? I´m between these both bags and would love your input if it is authentic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City leather handbag Balenciaga Black in Leather - 28610190
> 
> 
> Buy your city leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather handbag Balenciaga Black in Leather available. 28610190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> de.vestiairecollective.com


Hold on, thank you to @atlantis1982 for PMing me on this. The front tag has the style number for a First while the back is for a City. (Can't believe I missed this   ). Can you contact the seller and see if she mixed up her pics with a First? DO NOT BUY until we have it sorted. It also looks like there's bit of black paint on one of the studs. I don't see it mentioned. And it's definitely been used. I think I'd leave it. I apologize for being in a rush when I first looked at it, too many things on the go today.


----------



## nereaiam

muchstuff said:


> Hold on, thank you to @atlantis1982 for PMing me on this. The front tag has the style number for a First while the back is for a City. (Can't believe I missed this   ). Can you contact the seller and see if she mixed up her pics with a First? DO NOT BUY until we have it sorted. It also looks like there's bit of black paint on one of the studs. I don't see it mentioned. And it's definitely been used. I think I'd leave it. I apologize for being in a rush when I first looked at it, too many things on the go today.


Hi Muchstuff, thanks so much for letting me know! That is super scetch, i´ll try to contact the seller just in case, but i think i´ll leave this one alone! You guys are the best, thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

nereaiam said:


> Hi Muchstuff, thanks so much for letting me know! That is super scetch, i´ll try to contact the seller just in case, but i think i´ll leave this one alone! You guys are the best, thank you!


Glad I caught you before you purchased!


----------



## nereaiam

nereaiam said:


> Hi everyone!!
> I´m desperatly looking for a black Balenciaga City bag, and have already made a bad experience using the authentification service on Vestiare collective, and now i am a bit paranoid when it comes to buying online... Could you maybe take a look at this bag and let me know your opinion? I´ve already asked the seller for upclose pictures of the zipper and the bale, i will add these as soon as i get a reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA 05 Classic City Bag Schwarz Leder Umhängetasche & - Etsy.de
> 
> 
> This Tragetaschen item by PurLuxuryVintage has 12 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Türkei. Listed on 07. Nov 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!!


Sorry to follow up again here, I received the missing pictures of the zipper and bale from the seller, i think they look good, so very tempted to purchase this one after all, unless anything raises a red flag here?


----------



## atlantis1982

nereaiam said:


> Sorry to follow up again here, I received the missing pictures of the zipper and bale from the seller, i think they look good, so very tempted to purchase this one after all, unless anything raises a red flag here?
> 
> View attachment 5659780
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659781
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659783


Looks good.  (btw if you're concerned about the missing tassel on the left zipper pull you can always take one of the tassels off the right and use that; as they've split it gives the illusion of extras!)


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Many thanks to @atlantis1982, she’ll be helping out here on the AT thread!


----------



## nouvellevague

Hi there!
Can anyone help authenticate this Blackout bag?
It's from a local consignment shop. Would be very grateful for your help!


----------



## atlantis1982

nouvellevague said:


> Hi there!
> Can anyone help authenticate this Blackout bag?
> It's from a local consignment shop. Would be very grateful for your help!
> 
> View attachment 5660110
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660111
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660112
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660113
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660114
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660115
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660116
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660117
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660118


You're missing some key photo's (please see post #1).  Repost when you have them.  
(And welcome!)


----------



## adoregoods

Hello! Please authenticate this for me


----------



## adoregoods

Please authenticate this one as well. Thanks in advance


----------



## adoregoods

LotusElise said:


> Please authenticate this one as well. Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 5660465
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660466
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660467
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660468
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660469
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660470
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660471
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660472





Forgot the zipper


----------



## muchstuff

LotusElise said:


> Hello! Please authenticate this for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660435
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660436
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660437
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660438
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660439
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660440
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660441
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660442


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

LotusElise said:


> Please authenticate this one as well. Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 5660465
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660466
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660467
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660468
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660469
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660470
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660471
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660472


Authentic in my opinion. Please check your pics to make sure they're in focus when you post.


----------



## adoregoods

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. Please check your pics to make sure they're in focus when you post.


OMG. Thank you so much! I bought these bags a few years ago and recently had concerns about authenticity. Now I can sleep at night


----------



## muchstuff

LotusElise said:


> OMG. Thank you so much! I bought these bags a few years ago and recently had concerns about authenticity. Now I can sleep at night


No worries, you’re good to go.


----------



## nereaiam

Hi everyone  
Could i kindly ask for your help with authenticating this bag on VC?





						City leather handbag Balenciaga Black in Leather - 28647773
					

Buy your city leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather handbag Balenciaga Black in Leather available. 28647773




					de.vestiairecollective.com
				



Sorry i have been posting so much in here, i´m desperatly looking for a Balenciaga bag in time for Cristmas for my mum 
All your help has been so appreciated!


----------



## muchstuff

nereaiam said:


> Hi everyone
> Could i kindly ask for your help with authenticating this bag on VC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City leather handbag Balenciaga Black in Leather - 28647773
> 
> 
> Buy your city leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather handbag Balenciaga Black in Leather available. 28647773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> de.vestiairecollective.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry i have been posting so much in here, i´m desperatly looking for a Balenciaga bag in time for Cristmas for my mum
> All your help has been so appreciated!


Authentic in my opinion, but that corner is badly worn. Did you see this? Not sure where you are.

https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...cts/bg-t1114-02-balenciaga-black-classic-city


----------



## nereaiam

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion, but that corner is badly worn. Did you see this? Not sure where you are.
> 
> https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...cts/bg-t1114-02-balenciaga-black-classic-city


Hi muchstuff!  Yes i saw the corner, i was hoping it might be fixable, what do you think?


----------



## muchstuff

nereaiam said:


> Hi muchstuff!  Yes i saw the corner, i was hoping it might be fixable, what do you think?


Not without sending it away unless you’re good with rehabbing bags. The Yoogis bag is a better bet and they ship internationally.


----------



## Kookiliz

Hi! Please could you help check this preloved G21? Thank you for your time!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Kookiliz said:


> Hi! Please could you help check this preloved G21? Thank you for your time!
> View attachment 5661771
> 
> View attachment 5661772
> View attachment 5661773
> View attachment 5661774
> View attachment 5661775
> View attachment 5661776
> View attachment 5661777
> View attachment 5661778
> View attachment 5661779
> View attachment 5661780
> View attachment 5661781
> View attachment 5661782


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Kookiliz

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thanks for the extremely fast response!


----------



## muchstuff

Kookiliz said:


> Thanks for the extremely fast response!


My pleasure.


----------



## Leloinunez

Good day! Can you please help me authenticate this Metallic Edge City? Thank you in advance!


----------



## rosmerr

Hi Balenciaga experts! What do you think of this Ville XXS? 






						Ville top handle leather crossbody bag Balenciaga Black in Leather - 28263481
					

Buy your ville top handle leather crossbody bag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Ville top handle leather crossbody bag Balenciaga Black in Leather available. 28263481




					www.vestiairecollective.com
				




Should arrive to me next Monday. Unfortunately I placed the order before the disturbing campaign images… Thank you for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

rosmerr said:


> Hi Balenciaga experts! What do you think of this Ville XXS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ville top handle leather crossbody bag Balenciaga Black in Leather - 28263481
> 
> 
> Buy your ville top handle leather crossbody bag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Ville top handle leather crossbody bag Balenciaga Black in Leather available. 28263481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should arrive to me next Monday. Unfortunately I placed the order before the disturbing campaign images… Thank you for your help!


I'm not that conversant with the Ville and there's no inner tag photos. I'd suggest you repost with all of the necessary pics when you get it.


----------



## muchstuff

Leloinunez said:


> Good day! Can you please help me authenticate this Metallic Edge City? Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5661958
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661959
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661960
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661961
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661962
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661963


Can you post clearer photo of the tag back please? Reminder to quote your original post.


----------



## rosmerr

muchstuff said:


> I'm not that conversant with the Ville and there's no inner tag photos. I'd suggest you repost with all of the necessary pics when you get it.


Thank you. I will!


----------



## Leloinunez

muchstuff said:


> Can you post clearer photo of the tag back please? Reminder to quote your original post.


Thank you very much for your reply. Herewith, original post and hopefully clear photos of the tag.

Good day! Can you please help me authenticate this Metallic Edge City? Thank you in advance!


----------



## seagullz

Hi I found a seller selling the black ggh city however I am still waiting for Bale/Rivet photos as she is based in overseas. These are what I have so far. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## muchstuff

Leloinunez said:


> Thank you very much for your reply. Herewith, original post and hopefully clear photos of the tag.
> 
> Good day! Can you please help me authenticate this Metallic Edge City? Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5662649
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662650
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662651
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662652
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662653
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662654
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662655
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662656
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662657


Is there an accent over the last E in FABRIQUE?


----------



## muchstuff

seagullz said:


> Hi I found a seller selling the black ggh city however I am still waiting for Bale/Rivet photos as she is based in overseas. These are what I have so far.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> View attachment 5662781
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662782
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662783
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662784
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662785
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662786
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662787
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662788
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662789
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662790


Looks OK so far.


----------



## Leloinunez

muchstuff said:


> Is there an accent over the last E in FABRIQUE?


Hi! Thank you so much for being so accommodating. Yes, there is an accent over the E in FABRIQUE


----------



## muchstuff

Leloinunez said:


> Hi! Thank you so much for being so accommodating. Yes, there is an accent over the E in FABRIQUE


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Leloinunez

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you very, very much!


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

Leloinunez said:


> Thank you very, very much!


My pleasure.


----------



## seagullz

muchstuff said:


> Looks OK so far.


Thanks however after that she keep showing me bale and rivet from other bags and said those are from this bag. Not sure isit communication barrier. Thus I thinking to skip this.


----------



## muchstuff

seagullz said:


> Thanks however after that she keep showing me bale and rivet from other bags and said those are from this bag. Not sure isit communication barrier. Thus I thinking to skip this.


Probably a good idea, there are others out there.


----------



## Miss Strawberrita

Dear Authenticators,

I snagged this Balenciaga Graffiti City Bag for way below market price, (preloved market price), so I just wanted to make sure it’s not a case of too good to be true! Thank you for your time!


----------



## muchstuff

Miss Strawberrita said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> I snagged this Balenciaga Graffiti City Bag for way below market price, (preloved market price), so I just wanted to make sure it’s not a case of too good to be true! Thank you for your time!


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Miss Strawberrita

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Yay! Thank you for taking your time to authenticate for us!


----------



## muchstuff

Miss Strawberrita said:


> Yay! Thank you for taking your time to authenticate for us!


My pleasure.


----------



## nisattas

Hi everyone.. I just got this Bal on Vinted, I was so sure it's authentic but I'd still want to hear your expert opinions. One more thing, the seller said the color is light gray. But to my eyes it's white. Does Balenciaga has this veeeeery light gray with GSH that can easily be mistaken as white? The thread on the handle does look like it's light gray though. So, what do you think? What color is this bag and from which collection/season? Thank you soooo much in advance!


----------



## atlantis1982

nisattas said:


> Hi everyone.. I just got this Bal on Vinted, I was so sure it's authentic but I'd still want to hear your expert opinions. One more thing, the seller said the color is light gray. But to my eyes it's white. Does Balenciaga has this veeeeery light gray with GSH that can easily be mistaken as white? The thread on the handle does look like it's light gray though. So, what do you think? What color is this bag and from which collection/season? Thank you soooo much in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5665253
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665254
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665255
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665256
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665257
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665258
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665259
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665271


Has the bag been recolored?  The zipper tag & whipstitching are def coming across as gray on my screen, while the bag is looking white, though I'm seeing a bluish gray in some areas...


----------



## nisattas

atlantis1982 said:


> Has the bag been recolored?  The zipper tag & whipstitching are def coming across as gray on my screen, while the bag is looking white, though I'm seeing a bluish gray in some areas...


No it has not been recolored. I'll admit it's hard to get the real color in photos, it looks less white in real life. I found a Bal thread about the color Nacre and I think this might be it. What do you think?


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> Has the bag been recolored?  The zipper tag & whipstitching are def coming across as gray on my screen, while the bag is looking white, though I'm seeing a bluish gray in some areas...


The interior tag looks the same as the bag though, and the stitching is still black...


----------



## muchstuff

nisattas said:


> No it has not been recolored. I'll admit it's hard to get the real color in photos, it looks less white in real life. I found a Bal thread about the color Nacre and I think this might be it. What do you think?


This bag is between 2007 and 2009, nacre was 2010 and had a colour code. Is there a pocket  on the mirror? Looks like agneau to me which would narrow it down further.


----------



## nisattas

muchstuff said:


> This bag is between 2007 and 2009, nacre was 2010 and had a colour code. Is there a pocket  on the mirror? Looks like agneau to me which would narrow it down further.


Yes, there's a pocket in the mirror.


----------



## muchstuff

nisattas said:


> Yes, there's a pocket in the mirror.


So that would make it either an 07 natural or an 08 white. The colour looks different in each photo, it almost looks like 08 argent in one pic. Can you take a pic of the front of the bag and the mirror in outside light, not bright sun but not dark shade either?


----------



## nisattas

muchstuff said:


> So that would make it either an 07 natural or an 08 white. The colour looks different in each photo, it almost looks like 08 argent in one pic. Can you take a pic of the front of the bag and the mirror in outside light, not bright sun but not dark shade either?


I will try to take some photos outside when it stops being dark and gloomy. Winter in Germany is depressing.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## nisattas

muchstuff said:


> So that would make it either an 07 natural or an 08 white. The colour looks different in each photo, it almost looks like 08 argent in one pic. Can you take a pic of the front of the bag and the mirror in outside light, not bright sun but not dark shade either?


Here's the bag in the outside light.


----------



## muchstuff

nisattas said:


> Here's the bag in the outside light.
> 
> View attachment 5665983
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665984


Yes, I'd say it's blanc/white. Naturel is a bit more of a creamy colour I think.


----------



## nisattas

muchstuff said:


> Yes, I'd say it's blanc/white. Naturel is a bit more of a creamy colour I think.


thank you so much. I really appreciate it. So it's 08 Blanc, right?


----------



## muchstuff

nisattas said:


> thank you so much. I really appreciate it. So it's 08 Blanc, right?


That would be my opinion, yes.


----------



## samsonite

Hi Would you say this is authentic? Not sure if the color matches the season.

Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

samsonite said:


> Hi Would you say this is authentic? Not sure if the color matches the season.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667270
> View attachment 5667271
> View attachment 5667272
> View attachment 5667273
> View attachment 5667274
> View attachment 5667275


Please see post at top of the first page for a link to photos needed.


----------



## samsonite

muchstuff said:


> Please see post at top of the first page for a link to photos needed.


Unfortunately I don't have the bag in possession yet. Here are some more photos


----------



## muchstuff

samsonite said:


> Unfortunately I don't have the bag in possession yet. Here are some more photos
> 
> View attachment 5667331
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667332
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667333
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667334
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667335


Based on what I see it looks OK, F/W 08, I guess magenta? The lighting is terrible.


----------



## samsonite

I agree lol thank you. I'll post better pics when it arrives


----------



## muchstuff

samsonite said:


> I agree lol thank you. I'll post better pics when it arrives


Sounds good.


----------



## atlantis1982

muchstuff said:


> Based on what I see it looks OK, F/W 08, I guess magenta? The lighting is terrible.


@samsonite To my eyes looks like Rubisse, just taken in poor lighting.  (I have a Rubisse Work, so I can tell you it does photograph more pinkish in artificial light.)


----------



## samsonite

Ok good to know. That makes me feel a bit better. I'm hoping it's authentic *fingers crossed*


----------



## ClaireR89

Hi Authenticators,

Can you please authenticate this bag?
It came in a poor condition (need stitching in some handle parts, discolour hardware & rivet, etc).

Thank you in advance. 

Item name: Giant gold hardware (not sure)
Item code: 115748 1000 F 535269


----------



## muchstuff

ClaireR89 said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this bag?
> It came in a poor condition (need stitching in some handle parts, discolour hardware & rivet, etc).
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item name: Giant gold hardware (not sure)
> Item code: 115748 1000 F 535269
> 
> View attachment 5668457
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668458
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668459
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668460
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668461
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668462
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668463
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668464


Not authentic, sorry.


----------



## ClaireR89

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry.


Thank you so much for the quick reply. 
I am new to Balenciaga bag, and I’ll be more carefull next time. 

Thank you so so much.


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

ClaireR89 said:


> Thank you so much for the quick reply.
> I am new to Balenciaga bag, and I’ll be more carefull next time.
> 
> Thank you so so much.


My pleasure!


----------



## reovi

Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
Rouge Tool Kit
Yoogi’s









						Balenciaga Rouge Cardinal Lambskin Leather Classic Tool Kit Crossbody Bag	- Yoogi's Closet
					

Authentic Balenciaga Rouge Cardinal Lambskin Leather Classic Tool Kit Crossbody Bag	. Condition is Gently used - Yoogi's Closet




					www.yoogiscloset.com


----------



## muchstuff

reovi said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> Rouge Tool Kit
> Yoogi’s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Rouge Cardinal Lambskin Leather Classic Tool Kit Crossbody Bag	- Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> Authentic Balenciaga Rouge Cardinal Lambskin Leather Classic Tool Kit Crossbody Bag	. Condition is Gently used - Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yoogiscloset.com


Missing some of the needed pics but authentic in my opinion.


----------



## PikaboICU

muchstuff said:


> Missing some of the needed pics but authentic in my opinion.



Is Yoogi's still a trusted site? For the most part or did that change?


----------



## reovi

muchstuff said:


> Missing some of the needed pics but authentic in my opinion.


Thanks @muchstuff !


----------



## reovi

Can you please help authenticate this ultraviolet RTT?  Thank you!
Yoogi’s









						Balenciaga Ultraviolet Lambskin Leather Giant 21 Silver RTT Bag- Yoogi's Closet
					

Authentic Balenciaga Ultraviolet Lambskin Leather Giant 21 Silver RTT Bag. Condition is Gently used - Yoogi's Closet




					www.yoogiscloset.com


----------



## muchstuff

PikaboICU said:


> Is Yoogi's still a trusted site? For the most part or did that change?


It is but there's the odd fake that still gets through.


----------



## muchstuff

reovi said:


> Thanks @muchstuff !


My pleasure.


----------



## muchstuff

reovi said:


> Can you please help authenticate this ultraviolet RTT?  Thank you!
> Yoogi’s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Ultraviolet Lambskin Leather Giant 21 Silver RTT Bag- Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> Authentic Balenciaga Ultraviolet Lambskin Leather Giant 21 Silver RTT Bag. Condition is Gently used - Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yoogiscloset.com


More like grape/violet. Authentic in my opinion. Is anyone else having problems loading Yoogi's site?


----------



## PikaboICU

muchstuff said:


> More like grape/violet. Authentic in my opinion. Is anyone else having problems loading Yoogi's site?


No loading issues here..
And agree that is not UV.


----------



## muchstuff

PikaboICU said:


> No loading issues here..
> And agree that is not UV.


Hmmm, I can load on my iPhone but on my Mac I don't get the photos. Been like that for a few days now.


----------



## muchstuff

@PikaboICU  SO great to see you back here!


----------



## PikaboICU

muchstuff said:


> Hmmm, I can load on my iPhone but on my Mac I don't get the photos. Been like that for a few days now.



I know this isn't the tech help thread but..
This happened to me a while back and I was able to correct it by resetting my router/modem and then restarting my device.
It's worth a try anyway.


----------



## muchstuff

PikaboICU said:


> I know this isn't the tech help thread but..
> This happened to me a while back and I was able to correct it by resetting my router/modem and then restarting my device.
> It's worth a try anyway.


Thanks!


----------



## atlantis1982

muchstuff said:


> It is but there's the odd fake that still gets through.


@PikaboICU Agree, but whenever I let them know they take care of it _immediately. _


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Leloinunez said:


> Thank you very, very much!


And SO gorgeous!!


----------



## reovi

muchstuff said:


> More like grape/violet. Authentic in my opinion. Is anyone else having problems loading Yoogi's site?


Thank you, again, @muchstuff !


----------



## reovi

I realize this does not have all the required pics, but any guesses to authentication, by chance, please?






						Work leather handbag Balenciaga Purple in Leather - 19321005
					

Buy your work leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Work leather handbag Balenciaga Purple in Leather available. 19321005




					us.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## knt9216

Please help me authenticate this bag if possible, thank you in advance!!!

Name: Balenciaga First Bag
Number:?
Link:https://depop.app.link/M0r7SNSHHvb


----------



## reovi

This says “authenticated by TPF”, but just checking…



			https://posh.mk/7lbVrzYIHvb


----------



## atlantis1982

reovi said:


> This says “authenticated by TPF”, but just checking…
> 
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/7lbVrzYIHvb


pics aren't very good (and some are missing) but I see a couple of red flags


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> pics aren't very good (and some are missing) but I see a couple of red flags


Agreed.


----------



## reovi

atlantis1982 said:


> pics aren't very good (and some are missing) but I see a couple of red flags


Much appreciated!  I was wondering…


----------



## Deedyna

Could you please help authenticate this First City bag? Thank you!


----------



## reovi

Last one for today, I promise!  Thank you, all.


			https://posh.mk/zunFyK8hIvb


----------



## muchstuff

Deedyna said:


> Could you please help authenticate this First City bag? Thank you!


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

reovi said:


> Last one for today, I promise!  Thank you, all.
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/zunFyK8hIvb


There are at least two different colours of bags in the pics, a couple of stock photos, no pics of the necessary details.


----------



## reovi

muchstuff said:


> There are at least two different colours of bags in the pics, a couple of stock photos, no pics of the necessary details.


Good point.  Much appreciated.


----------



## samsonite

muchstuff said:


> Sounds good.


Hi there, finally have the bag on hand. Please let me know if you need any more photos. Thank you so much.


----------



## samsonite

One more


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

samsonite said:


> One more
> 
> View attachment 5672485


When you can, would you please post a pic of the color outside? Details look fine but I'd like a pic of the colour without indoor lighting.


----------



## samsonite

muchstuff said:


> When you can, would you please post a pic of the color outside? Details look fine but I'd like a pic of the colour without indoor lighting.


Sounds good, will follow up tomorrow. Thanks again


----------



## muchstuff

samsonite said:


> Sounds good, will follow up tomorrow. Thanks again


My pleasure.


----------



## samsonite

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure.



I think the color is rubisse but I could be wrong


----------



## muchstuff

samsonite said:


> I think the color is rubisse but I could be wrong
> 
> View attachment 5672836
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672838
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672839
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672840
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672841
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672842
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672843
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672844
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672845
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672846


OH that MUCH different than the indoor shots, yes, I'd say it's rubisse. Pretty bag. Out of curiosity, do you have the mirror? And if so, is there a pocket on the back?


----------



## samsonite

I know its so true, the color changes so much in different lighting. Unfortunately no I bought it second hand and the original owner lost it along with the dust bag. Mind you I only paid $230 canadian for it lol


----------



## samsonite

muchstuff said:


> OH that MUCH different than the indoor shots, yes, I'd say it's rubisse. Pretty bag. Out of curiosity, do you have the mirror? And if so, is there a pocket on the back?


I know its so true, the color changes so much in different lighting. Unfortunately no I bought it second hand and the original owner lost it along with the dust bag. Mind you I only paid $230 canadian for it lol


----------



## muchstuff

samsonite said:


> I know its so true, the color changes so much in different lighting. Unfortunately no I bought it second hand and the original owner lost it along with the dust bag. Mind you I only paid $230 canadian for it lol


It likely didn't have a pocket, I'm just looking for outliers.


----------



## samsonite

Lol


muchstuff said:


> It likely didn't have a pocket, I'm just looking for outliers.


Lol  makes sense, better to be safe. Do you think it's authentic from what you see?


----------



## muchstuff

samsonite said:


> Lol
> 
> Lol  makes sense, better to be safe. Do you think it's authentic from what you see?


Yup, I’d say so.


----------



## samsonite

muchstuff said:


> Yup, I’d say so.


Cool thanks so much!


----------



## muchstuff

samsonite said:


> Cool thanks so much!


My pleasure.


----------



## samfalstaff

Impulse buy late at night...What do you think?

Item: Bal Caramel First
Link: Link is not working
Seller: Vestiaire Collective
Comments: I bought this about a week ago on VC, but now the link does not work. My pics are attached. My lighting is pretty poor right now so the color is showing up brighter than it actually is in real life.

Thanks!


----------



## Conni618

Ahhh.  Wondered who got this one.  Definitely authentic!


----------



## reovi

Can you please AT Bal, I’m buying him now.  Many thanks for considering!









						VERY RARE BALENCIAGA 2008 AMETHYST MAGENTA CITY GIANT GH BAG  | eBay
					

Very rare collectible item! Discontinued Giant Gold Hardware! and rich, as seen compared to the mirror. The bag shape is still very sturdy, not slouchy at all. The handles are also still very firm.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## muchstuff

reovi said:


> Can you please AT Bal, I’m buying him now.  Many thanks for considering!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERY RARE BALENCIAGA 2008 AMETHYST MAGENTA CITY GIANT GH BAG  | eBay
> 
> 
> Very rare collectible item! Discontinued Giant Gold Hardware! and rich, as seen compared to the mirror. The bag shape is still very sturdy, not slouchy at all. The handles are also still very firm.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


I don't know if I'd consider it rare but authentic in my opinion.


----------



## samfalstaff

Conni618 said:


> Ahhh.  Wondered who got this one.  Definitely authentic!


Thanks! Good to hear.


----------



## reovi

Can anyone tell me which years had suede?

And AT, please?








						Balenciaga Neo Folk Teal Green Suede Motocross Crossbody Messenger Bag VGC  | eBay
					

The flap opens to a cotton interior with zipper and patch pockets. Balenciaga Scarf, French Connection Chunky Knit Cardigan, Large Olive Green Fringed Scarf, Dark Green Heavy Knit Fringed Scarf & Zara Blue Wool Blend Scarf.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## brae

I know this does not have all the required images, but have any of you seen this metal tag before on an authentic bag? I did purchase it, and it is marked as shipped. I was going to take the additional pictures when it arrived before I posted to this thread but I am feeling too worried to wait. I would appreciate the help and I will definitely post more pictures when it arrives (if it's not obviously fake).

Item Name: "Auth BALENCIAGA The First 2Way Bag Hand Bag Navy Leather 103208"
Item Number: 165795067021
Seller ID: sc-style_japan
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/165795067021


----------



## muchstuff

reovi said:


> Can anyone tell me which years had suede?
> 
> And AT, please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Neo Folk Teal Green Suede Motocross Crossbody Messenger Bag VGC  | eBay
> 
> 
> The flap opens to a cotton interior with zipper and patch pockets. Balenciaga Scarf, French Connection Chunky Knit Cardigan, Large Olive Green Fringed Scarf, Dark Green Heavy Knit Fringed Scarf & Zara Blue Wool Blend Scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Suede was made in various years, the tag on this one indicates F/W 2012. Can you please ask for a clear pic of the tag back?


----------



## muchstuff

brae said:


> I know this does not have all the required images, but have any of you seen this metal tag before on an authentic bag? I did purchase it, and it is marked as shipped. I was going to take the additional pictures when it arrived before I posted to this thread but I am feeling too worried to wait. I would appreciate the help and I will definitely post more pictures when it arrives (if it's not obviously fake).
> 
> Item Name: "Auth BALENCIAGA The First 2Way Bag Hand Bag Navy Leather 103208"
> Item Number: 165795067021
> Seller ID: sc-style_japan
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/165795067021


Nothing here is raising an alarm, post all of the required pics and we'll take a look.


----------



## brae

muchstuff said:


> Nothing here is raising an alarm, post all of the required pics and we'll take a look.


Oh, man. Thank you so much for helping ease my stomach a bit, haha. I will definitely post all pictures when it gets here.


----------



## muchstuff

brae said:


> Oh, man. Thank you so much for helping ease my stomach a bit, haha. I will definitely post all pictures when it gets here.


Yeah if you haven’t seen that type of tag before I’m assuming most of your bags are older ones.


----------



## brae

muchstuff said:


> Yeah if you haven’t seen that type of tag before I’m assuming most of your bags are older ones.


I haven't personally owned a bal before, but yes, all the of the ones I have considered previously were definitely older bags. I chose this over a First Z-tag and I am feeling a little regretful but I liked the color more on this one. I hope I don't hate the leather quality. :/


----------



## bagaholica

Hi There! I’ve bit the bullet and purchased my very first preowned Balenciaga! I am praying hard that it is authentic! Hope you can help me
Authenticate it from the listing otherwise I’ll post more pictures when it arrives! Thank you 

Item Name:Balenciaga Hand Bag  Brown Leather 3024320
Item Number:314272273780
Seller ID: japan_monoshare
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/3142722737...d6eFMXrBpRydNXbeSsD1j1pOs=|tkp:Bk9SR4zG2YWlYQ


----------



## muchstuff

brae said:


> I haven't personally owned a bal before, but yes, all the of the ones I have considered previously were definitely older bags. I chose this over a First Z-tag and I am feeling a little regretful but I liked the color more on this one. I hope I don't hate the leather quality. :/


Fingers crossed!


----------



## muchstuff

bagaholica said:


> Hi There! I’ve bit the bullet and purchased my very first preowned Balenciaga! I am praying hard that it is authentic! Hope you can help me
> Authenticate it from the listing otherwise I’ll post more pictures when it arrives! Thank you
> 
> Item Name:Balenciaga Hand Bag  Brown Leather 3024320
> Item Number:314272273780
> Seller ID: japan_monoshare
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/314272273780?hash=item492c165574:g:3MYAAOSwLqFjmAwN&amdata=enc:AQAHAAAAoAjB0XbBK3iJA/YaGoHr4Ol/HtJEYEQTUXYyiAoDCTz/hMsXZ4NYR0bS+Q6/AK5D83VKRaMuXNuq9uibNQCZEC8ABxGVJ0cWv8cbSYkLmujD9Ka9HqyTFktcrxqx1pT1wdgauLI/737QMtEfPb5x/9wdUGVw02BbsKYqNxwxlfQFWwHptRdClsxrTQKk7ud6eFMXrBpRydNXbeSsD1j1pOs=|tkp:Bk9SR4zG2YWlYQ


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## bagaholica

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Ohhh thank you so much  Do you know if this is the city bag?  What color name is this bag if you know! Hugs


----------



## atlantis1982

bagaholica said:


> Ohhh thank you so much  Do you know if this is the city bag?  What color name is this bag if you know! Hugs


Yes, it's a City.  Color is Seigle, from F/W 2010.


----------



## reovi

muchstuff said:


> Suede was made in various years, the tag on this one indicates F/W 2012. Can you please ask for a clear pic of the tag back?


Here is the back of tag-


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## reovi

Could you please take a look at this for me?

Thoughts?



			https://posh.mk/0t1CQXUTTvb


----------



## Punkkitten

Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-Green-Hobo-Bag-6326377824237ad3eb1ce90f

seller wendialtman98

I do have a request in to see the rivet.  The one thing that strikes me as odd is the flippingnof the serial numbers on the back of the tag.  I saw some for salenon both ebay and resale sites such as fashion file...but couldn't pinpoint if it was a "thing" and genuinely constituted a fake


----------



## Punkkitten

...aaaaand the rivet


----------



## muchstuff

reovi said:


> Here is the back of tag-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674429


I'm not that familiar with the style but it looks OK to me.


----------



## reovi

muchstuff said:


> I'm not that familiar with the style but it looks OK to me.


Yeah makes me wonder….thanks, @muchstuff !


----------



## muchstuff

Punkkitten said:


> ...aaaaand the rivet
> View attachment 5675031


Authentic in my opinion. Hard to tell from the pics but it looks like an 07 pine.


----------



## muchstuff

reovi said:


> Yeah makes me wonder….thanks, @muchstuff !


My pleasure.


----------



## Punkkitten

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion. Hard to tell from the pics but it looks like an 07 pine.


Thank you, doll!  I know i said I would be good...but she's really pretty and green is my fave color sooo


----------



## muchstuff

Punkkitten said:


> Thank you, doll!  I know i said I would be good...but she's really pretty and green is my fave color sooo


The hobo’s a great bag and pine is  .


----------



## Punkkitten

muchstuff said:


> The hobo’s a great bag and pine is  .


Someone just beat me to purchasing it.  Literally on there for a year and someone else just purchased it.  Guess it will be a unicorn...


----------



## muchstuff

Punkkitten said:


> Someone just beat me to purchasing it.  Literally on there for a year and someone else just purchased it.  Guess it will be a unicorn...


That's the danger of posting on the AT thread. I've had bags snatched from me as well. I get it but IMO it's bad form unless the other person has been actively watching it too.


----------



## reovi

muchstuff said:


> That's the danger of posting on the AT thread. I've had bags snatched from me as well. I get it but IMO it's bad form unless the other person has been actively watching it too.


That SUCKS.  I worry about AT, too, but I guess it is the risk for peace of mind.


----------



## Punkkitten

reovi said:


> That SUCKS.  I worry about AT, too, but I guess it is the risk for peace of mind.


I also look at it if it was meant to be it was meant to be...but yes, it sucks. I would have taken such good care of her.  And bag magpie that I am I'll find something else.  Thank you for your help though!


----------



## bagh0l1c

Balenciaga 2 way shoulder bag 

Already purchased from a vintage store and they forgot to send the entrupy certificate I requested so am now nervous as this is my first vintage Balenciaga.

Thanks for your help. Let me know if you need more photos.


----------



## muchstuff

bagh0l1c said:


> Balenciaga 2 way shoulder bag
> 
> Already purchased from a vintage store and they forgot to send the entrupy certificate I requested so am now nervous as this is my first vintage Balenciaga.
> 
> Thanks for your help. Let me know if you need more photos.
> 
> View attachment 5675580
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675581
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675582
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675583
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675584
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675585
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675586
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675587
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675588
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675589


Authentic in my opinion, I wouldn't consider it vintage as it's a S/S 2012 rose bruyere. For future reference please see the photos in the link below for the position of details like the bale etc. and for the pics needed. 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Vlad

*IMPORTANT READ-ME*

Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.

See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear, close up, forward-facing, no angles, right way up, no bends in tags).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

A link to the listing in question is required.

*It is an authenticator’s right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* If the listing you are interested in is missing photos it is your responsibility to request them from the seller prior to posting in this thread.

Thanks and be well!


----------



## PikaboICU

Punkkitten said:


> Someone just beat me to purchasing it.  Literally on there for a year and someone else just purchased it.  Guess it will be a unicorn...



Awe I'm sorry..  I know there's no "rule" as obviously it's first come first served but I'm with Muchstuff, it's bad form.
If it were me; I would PM the person and say; "please let me know if you to decide not to purchase as I am also interested."

I would feel super guilty if I bought something out from under somebody else no matter how much I coveted the item. Hopefully you'll find a better one and at a great deal.


----------



## octoberrrush

Please help authenticate this I just bought


----------



## muchstuff

octoberrrush said:


> Please help authenticate this I just bought
> 
> View attachment 5676671
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676672
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676673
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676674
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676675
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676676


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## octoberrrush

muchstuff said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

octoberrrush said:


> Thank you


My pleasure.


----------

